# Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr Urlauber und Angler

Ich dachte mir da jetzt die Urlaubsaison angefangen hat das der ein oder andere schon was aus dem Mittelmeer gezogen hat. Jetzt erstell ich mal diesen Thread hier damit vielleicht ein paar Leute einen Bericht hier verfassen. #h
Oft wird ja versprochen einen Bericht zu verfassen, die meisten tuns dann aber doch nicht. Ich finde das persönlich sehr schade. Wenn man hier im kalten,verregneten Deutschland sitzt und andere einen schönen Fisch anlanden dann kann es Leuten wie mir den Alltag versüßen Fotos zu sehen oder einen Bericht zu lesen. 
Ich weis zwar nicht ob sowas klappt hier im Board aber wir könnens ja mal gemeinsam Versuchen. Gerne können auch die, welche immer dort im Süden sind hier was posten, ja eigentlich sollen sie das bitte auch! Fangberichte von Leuten wie smallgame die die traditionelle Fischerei betreiben können ja auch was dazu beitragen.
Ich persönlich angle immer an der Costa Brava( Cap Creus) in Spanien bin aber erst ab mitte august für 3 Wochen dort und solange hoffe ich natürlich auf Berichte, Erfahrungen, Tips und Tricks von euch! Ich werde dann natürlich selbst auch einen Bericht verfassen. 
Ich finde man sollte auch etwas schreiben wenns nicht so erfolgreich ist , denn dann kann man ja die Ursachen suchen unds beim nächsten Mal besser machen. 
Alleine wenn ich sehe wie viele Kroatienthreads hier eröffnet werden müsste sich doch mal der ein oder andere hier zu Worte melden. Ich denke außerdem das, wenn man sieht wies bei Algarve update klappt das es doch dann für dieses wesentlich größere Gebiet MITTELMEER genug Leute finden sollten die Fangberichte hier reinschreiben. 
Also lasst mich jetzt bitte nicht hier hängen. 
Wenn das klappt werden viele hier gute Tipps abgewinnen können und auch Fragen stellen. 
also ich erzähl jetzt mal noch bisschen was zu mir: Wo ich angle sagte ich ja bereits. Ich bin auch nur Urlaubsangler, da ich aber mehrmals im Jahr in spanien bin habe ich schon etwas Erfahrung. Die Tipps kommen alle aus dem Internet und viele von hier! Mein höchstes Ziel ist einen Barrakuda zu fangen. Da ich kein boothabe mit der spinrute von der Küste aus. Das spinnen betreibe ich aber erst seit kurzem. Habe bisher nur sehr mageren Erfolg gehabt, das soll sich selbstverständlich diesen Sommer ändern. 
Außerdem betreibe ich immer noch sehr oft das ansitz und Brandungsangeln. Mit dem Ziel Catch&Genieß. Dabei wird natürlich versucht Brassen zu fangen. Wer dazu Erfahrungen hat da wäre ich sehr froh wenn jemand sie hier posten könnte. 
Meine Beste Brasse aus dem letzten Jahr kommt jetzt mal hier als Beginn eines hoffentlich erfolgreichen Threads.

Den Fisch habe ich auf Hähnchenbrust am Grund von der Mole aus gefangen. Felsboden. Ich hab ein FC Vorfach benutzt. 
*Scheut euch nicht und postet*

TL und schönen Urlaub
scorp


----------



## Apfelbaum (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_Och. Doraden vom Steg in Kroatien .


Nur die Spule einer angelrolle , mit haken und brot. 


Aber ich angle Lieber mit 'ner normalen rute halt.

Ich hab bis jez : 1kleinen Conger , Meeräsche , Goldbrasse , und Rot/wolfsbarsch gefangen. 

Alles eig sehr schöne Tiere. Ausser der Rotbarsch xD_


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein Rotbarsch aus dem Mittelmeer ist mit nicht bekannt, erst recht keiner der sich vom Steg fangen ließe. 
Aber Apflebaum ich finde es sehr schön das du schreibst. Ich lese übrigens auch parallel in deinen Threads mit. Sind die fische denn aus diesem Jahr? Hast du Fotos die du einstellen könntest?


----------



## Apfelbaum (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_Fotos leider nicht.
Vom letzten Jahr.
Dieses Jahr werde ich reichlich bilder machen.
Vllt auch ANgel videos ;D
Rotbarsch war von einer Klippe , wo darunter das wasser gleich 5m tief war. ;D

Musst halt schöne Stellen finden. 


                         Gruß
_


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was fandest du am Rotbarsch denn so schlecht? Ist doch ein guter Speisefisch. Zumindest der den ich kenne den man im Nordatlantik fängt.
Schade das du kein Foto gemacht hast aber das du willig bist es diesmal zu tun freut mich. Wann biste denn dort? 
Könnte es auch ein Drachenkopf gewesen sein???


----------



## Plolo (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mehrere Stöcker auf Wobbler bei Dämmerung in Süd Frankreich an der Cote Azur
einen kleinen Barracuda
und viel Kleinkram


VG
Lars


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön Plolo das du dich auch beteiligst. Wieder die selben Fragen dieses Jahr? Fotos? 
Bei dem wort Barrakuda werde ich natürlich sofort hellhörig! :l
Kannst du dazu noch näheres sagen? Technik was für ein Wobbler und was zum Vorfach. 
Wo genau warste denn? Südfrankreich ist ja nicht weit von Nordspanien weg.
|wavey: TL scorp


----------



## Apfelbaum (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_Lies in mein threads meien Montage durch. 


Öhm.Ich fahre Mittwoch. Für 2Wochen nach Kroatien.
_


----------



## Angler Hamburg (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wenn ich die weltkarte richtig im kopf habe, gehört auch griechenland zu dem besagten mittelmeer.#h

dort angle ich auf wolfsbarsch, (in der sprache der griechen -lavraki-)

ich angle im hafenbereich. aus dem mittelwasser fange ich mir mit wurmfetzen (koreanische laubwürmer oder ähnlich) und ganz kleinem haken meine köderfische.|rolleyes

grundfische eignen sich nicht als köderfisch.

aufziehen des köderfisch auf den haken mittels köderfischnadel, kleines bleigewicht 20 bis 30 gramm und dann auf den grund und warten.#t

wenn die rute rumgerissen wird, ist er da, der wolfsbarsch,

kämpft kurz aber hart an der rute.

auch lassen sich aale mit dieser methode fangen.|wavey:

guten hunger und ein petri aus hamburg#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön!
Da hat ja mal einer in Erdkunde aufgepasst :m

Hast du es auch schon mal mit Kunstködern probiert? 
Da ich deine Technik sehr interessant finde hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen an dich. 
Wie groß sind deine Opfer denn? Sowohl Köfi als auch Wolf?
Am besten wäre es wenn du ein paar Bilder zeigen könntest!
Und lebt der Fisch?Muss er leben oder geht er auch tot? Ich weis ja nicht ob ein Köfi die nadel so gut übersteht und wo du den Haken rein haust. 
Zum Schluss würde mich noch interessieren wie tief dein hafen geschätzt ist und wie lange du auf den fisch warten musst. An durchschnittlichen Tagen.
Auch interessant wäre das wetter in Bezug auf Beißverhalten(Bewölkung,Jahreszeit,Temperatur)

Tight Lines scorp


----------



## Apfelbaum (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_Ich fange im Sommer gut.

Abends in der Dämmerung , ca. ab 18-19uhr.

und Morgens um ca. 5uhr

ehm zu Kunstköderfischen , oder halt auch normale , verwende ich immer die Methode mit dem Angsthaken , google einfach mal.  [Google-Bilder]
_


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey du Apfelbaum schön das du schreibst wie du es machst aber ich wollte auch mal vom Hamburger hören wie er es macht...


----------



## Apfelbaum (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_Yow. Kein Problem. Falls fragen aufkommen , bin ich auch noch da ;D

_


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja eine gibts da noch: Wenn du am FKK Strand angelst achtest du nur auf die Pose ne?


----------



## Apfelbaum (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_XD
Ya nur auf meine ANGEL-Pose. ;D

Bin textil bereich , aber das trennt sich nur durch ein dünnen zaun. 

Und der Steg ist so in der Mitte. xD
_


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin zusammen!
Hab auch gerade angeregt den neuen Thread durchgelesen, eine Seite ist ja schon komplett! :m
Gefällt mir gut! Da würde ich auch gerne bald meine Fotos zu beitragen! In 3 Wochen geht es wieder nach Mallorca, wo ich 2-3 im Jahr in Canyamel bin. Das ist an der Nordostküste ein paar Kilometer südlich von Cala Ratjada...dürfte der eine oder andere noch von einem feuchtfröhlichen Urlaub ohne Rute ...äh, ohne "Angelrute" kennen! 
In Canyamel hat eine schöne Bucht mit ca. 200 m Sandstrand, an beiden Seiten befinden sich Klippen. Vom Strand aus gesehen linker Hand gehe ich sehr oft angeln. Bisher konnte ich beim Brandungsangeln mit sehr mäßigen Erfolg über Sand lediglich ein paar kleine "handflächengroße" Doraden erwischen. Dazu noch vorletztes Jahr komische weiße "Schnürsenkel-"Aale, die mit etwas Fantasie aussahen wie Miniaturconger...alle bissen auf die komischen Seeringelwürmer, die man auf Mallorca an Automaten bekommt.
In einer felsigen Bucht an den Klippen konnte ich vergangenes Jahr endlich eine gute Methode entwickeln um mal etwas "Größeres" zu fangen. Ürgendwo hier im Board gab es den Tipp mit grünen Forellenteig, gemischt mit Toast o.ä., an der Wasserkugel auf Dorade, Meeräsche und Co. zu gehen. So durfte ich mittags in einer Stunde 3 Hornhechte erbeuten! Die waren deutlich schneller als die Meeräschen und kommen im Sommer in dieser kleinen Bucht in großen Mengen vor (so 200-300 Stk. im Schwarm). Da gab es etliche weitere Bisse und das ganze war auch schön spektakulär! #6 Im Prinzip war das dort, nach etlichen Versuchen, meine erste Sternstunde. Die Hornis im Mittelmeer sind ja etwas kleiner als unsere Hornis an der Ostsee, aber schmecken tun sie genauso gut auf dem Tischgrill! :m
Bisher wurde mir in der warmen Jahreszeit immer von Kunstködern von der Küste aus, abgeraten. Ich hab es letztes Jahr trotzdem mal probiert. Ich bin bis an eine aussichtsreiche offene Stelle gekrabbelt und hab schon bis über den Sandboden mit jensen Tobi geworfen. Beim 2. Wurf hatte ich dann gleich direkt 3 m vor den Felsen eine Palometa (oder auch Gabelmakrele) dran. Die ließ sich ohne große Gegenwehr landen und hatte ne ziemliche starke Wunde an der Unterseite. Die war wohl sehr hungrig und war schon geschwächt...in der Pfanne gebraten, hat sie macht zum Übergeben gebracht, so sch*** schmeckte das Fleisch (Konsitenz: Wabbelpudding...igitt) 
So, Fotos hab ich zwar davon, aber gerade nicht parat...folgen noch!
In diesem Jahr soll es endlich mal vom Boot aus losgehen! Hab SBF See gemacht und Ende Juli Anfang August wird man wohl vom Ufer nicht viel fangen können...wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der Jahreszeit? Würde auch gerne nochmal weitere Tipps bzgl. Montagen erhalten, bin für neue Ideen offen! |wavey:
Fischfetzen, Scampis, Tintenfisch, usw. hab ich aber auch schon alles auf Grund geworfen und vor allem Hänger gehabt...!
VG aus Hamburgo
Robert


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm irgendwie hat der meinen Beitrag jetzt nicht genommen. #q

Dann schreiben wirs halt nochmal

Malle ist doch klasse! Da sollte doch einiges gehen. Und wenn was geht dann heißt das was gutes für meinen Thread der ja glücklicherweise ganz gut ankommt. 

Dein Glück mit den Hornhechten spricht doch aufjedenfall auch für größere Raubfische. Wenn du ein Boot hast solltest du auf jeden Fall mal mit den Belones schleppen. Dann ist auch das Kunstköderfischen vom Ufer recht vielversprechen. Deine Erfahrung bezüglich der Größe kann ich bestätigen. Allerdings hab ich meinen einzigen Hornie releast. Da war mir zu wenig Fleisch dran und die grünen Schuppen waren auch nicht so dolle. Gewöhnungssache!  Der Angler neben mir hatte nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich den Hornie rausgezogen hatte. Der hatte sowas noch nie gefangen.

Mini-conger kann gut sein. Es gibt ja nicht nur den normaln Meeraal ( Conger conger) sondern auch eine kleinere Spezies den Kleinen Meeraal (Arisoma balearicum) Tja was sagt uns der lateinische Name: Auf den Balearen auf jeden Fall vorhanden. Hab ich mal gesehen der ist etwa daumendick, mehr nicht. Werden auch grad mal nen halben Meter lang. 

Um hier mal auf die Doraden einzugehen. Handflächengroß wie groß/klein ist das für dich? Hast du auch mal eine Marmorbrasse erwischt? Musste mal googlen wenn du sie nicht kennst. 
Zu deiner Stachelmakrele, die muss wohl irgendnen Pilz gehabt haben. Sieh es mal so du hast dem Fisch das Leiden erspart. 

Da ich mich diesen Sommer auch intensiv mit dem beangeln von sandgrund beschäftigen möchte (Nachts) würde mich auch interessieren was du zum anlocken benutzt. Ich wollte mit Garnelen und Einsiedlern angeln. Einen haken hinter das Blei der auf Grund sinken kann und einen überm Blei der schön frei schweben soll. Wie sich das realisiert weis ich noch nicht 

TL scorp


----------



## Smallgame (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab was für dich schau dir mal bitte beim youtube die doradas videos von raul mario an. Ich glaub die location ist auch in Spanien. In einigen Videos zeigt er auch sein Köder und die Montagen. Zugegeben das ist ein absoluter Profi und solche Doraden hatte ich noch nie am Haken aber man kann sich fein was abschauen und vor Ort ein bischen rumprobieren (also ausprobieren nicht Rum probieren  )


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja aber der angelt mit Seeigeln, bei deren Größe ich mir keinen Fishc vorstellen kann der den schlucken kann.
Tja aber der erfolg gibt ihm recht! Ich werde mal ein bisschen Rum probieren und nebenher angeln :q


----------



## wachteltyp (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, 
ich fahre am Sonntag in die Toscana ans Mittelmeer (Portovenere und Porto Fino) und werde natürlich auch meine Ruten mitnehmen.
Wenn ich was Fangen sollte, versuche ich ein paar Fotos zu machen und sie hier zu posten.#6
mfg wachteltyp


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey wachteltyp das ist sehr nett! 
Was sind denn deine Zielfische?


----------



## wachteltyp (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hey wachteltyp das ist sehr nett!
> Was sind denn deine Zielfische?


das is aus meinem thread, von heute.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221375


Ich hoffe, das ich Meeräschen und Doraden fangen kann.
Mit der Spinnrute versuche ich vielleicht ein Wolfsbarsch zu fangen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich habe mir Portovenere gerade mal angeguckt. Ich habe zwar keine Italienerfahrung und bin auch noch nicht sonderlich weit fortgeschritten was das angeln in der MedSea betrifft aber ich finde das es vielversprechend aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich ein Versuch am Hafen wo es diesen Trichter von nur 100m Breite gibt. Dort könnte der Fisch stehen. außerdem gibt es eine sehr ausgeprägte riasküste. Im grunde lohnt sich ein Versuch von den caps am meisten. 
Twister in grellen Farben könnten Fisch bringen, von spinnern wird immer abgeraten, weil sie nachher hinüber sind. 
Ich geb dir keine Garantie aber wenn du in dem Trichter mit Fischfetzen oder kleinem Fisch an der Pose angelst könnte es Hornies und Makrelen geben. Spinfischen ist immer einen Versuch wert. 
Erfahrungsgemäß gibts den meisten Fisch im Hafen an der Fischtheke |kopfkrat
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinen Versuchen und denk an den Bericht der hier sehnlichst erwartet wird. Bei mir sinds nämlich noch 6 Wochen #q

TL #h scorp


----------



## wachteltyp (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß gibts den meisten Fisch im Hafen an der Fischtheke |kopfkrat


  aja, ok?|kopfkrat aber ich wollte eig angeln|supergri
gruß


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du wirst schon was fangen! Ich bin da fest von überzeugt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey das kann doch nicht schon alles gewesen sein?! Traut euch!


----------



## Flingernborusse (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi,
ich werde in genau 7 Tagen in Sant Pere Pescador sein (Costa Brava) und dort auch wahrscheinlich ca. jeden zweiten Tag angeln. 
1. Will ich im Rio Fluvia das Grund- und Spinfischen versuchen.
2. Werde ich es mal in der Brandung (Delta) auf Wolfsbarsche und Meeräschen versuchen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen ian diesem Ort?


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ay genau mein Gebiet! 
Auf Wolfsbarsch kannst du bei uns sehr gut fischen! Es gibt recht große Bestände die ich zwar noch nicht ärgern konnte aber die Pros tuns. 
Am besten sind die Morgenstunden und dann im Delta. Meeräschen sollte nicht allzu schwierig sein, halte ich aber auch nicht so für spannend. Im Süßwasser hab ich noch nicht gefischt.


----------



## Flingernborusse (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch im Fluvia? Wie sieht denn Deine Meeräschen Montage aus?


----------



## Basscal (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fahr in einer Woche für 14 Tage nach Mali Losinj (Camping Cikat) in Kroatien. Dort ist Felsküste. Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben? Ich wollte eine rute auf Grund legen und mit der anderen ein bisschen spinnen... Habt ihr noch Ideen und vor allem wisst ihr was mich da erwarten könnte?
Grüße Basscal


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meeräschen musste einfach Brot anfüttern und dann mit ganz feinem Gerät ran wenn sie im Fressrausch sind. Ich finde das aber nicht den Brüller und praktiziere es deshalb auch nicht. 

Die Meeräschen werden denke ich mal ein Stück die Fluvia raufziehen. Da ich selbst noch nicht da geangelt habe kann ich aber nur allgemeines sagen. Ich fahr immer nach Roses, also gegenüber von der Bucht kann aber St Pere vom Balkon aus beobachten. Da es recht weit zu fahren ist und ich kein Führerschein habe ist das noch nicht weiter fabriziert worden. 

Interessant ist für dich eben an der Mündung, ein richtiges Delta ists ja nicht. Dort solltest du es mit schlanken Blinkern oder Stickbaits probieren. Ich habe das Ziel in der Gegend einen Barrakuda zu fangen, das kannst du dort auch. Gerade weil vor den Süßwassereinläufen die Futterfische stehen.
Wenn du es mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst ist auch lebende Meeräsche ein super Köder. Du solltest aufjeden Fall Fluorocarbon Vorfach benutzen. 
Sonst ist sicherlich auch das grundfischen mit Garnele interessant. Eine Brasse zum Essen ist nämlich echt nicht zu verachten. Das müssteste abends vom Strand aus probieren. 

Ich denke du solltest auch wissen das eine Lizenz erforderlich ist. Ob du diese dann wirklich kaufst musst du selbst wissen. 

|wavey: TL scorp


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Für Basscal: Für Kroatien haben wir hier ja auch einige Spezis, die können dir da sicherlich mehr sagen als ich, aber im Prinzip ists im MareMed überall ähnlich. Nur die Bestände sind sehr unterschiedlich. 
Sollte es Flussmündungen geben sind diese für das Fischen besonders interessant. Kann ich bei GoogleEarth nicht erkennen, sieht aber bildhübsch aus. Die Flüsse müssen nicht zwingend Wasser führen. Allerdings brauchste auch keinen Bacheinlauf abfischen wo nur alle 10 Jahre einmal Wasser fliesst. 
Ebenso gilt das die Dämmerungszeiten am besten sind. Schnelle Führung der Köder ist wichtig. Bei der Grundrute ist in jedem Fall eine Kenntnis der giftigen Fische (Petermännchen(Trachinus)Drachenköpfe(Scorpaena)) erforderlich, sonst kanns übel werden. 
Köder fragste am besten unsere Kroatienangler wie smallgame und zulu. 

Und tres importante pour moi: Nachher hier Fangbericht reinposten!!! Das halten viele nicht für nötig|gr:


----------



## Basscal (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke scorp10n77 aber ich bin nicht das erste mal in kroatien^^
ich wollte nur mal wissen was an der schroffen felsküste abgeht
Grüße Basscal


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann solltest du das Gebiet ja kennen, oder warste sonst woanders? Ich versuche nur soviel zu helfen wie geht, in deinem Fall scheinen aber andere Leute antworten zu müssen.


----------



## Flingernborusse (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Lizenz muss ich mir in Figueres besorgen, stimmts? Oder kann man das auch in Rosas bzw. Sant Pere? Danke für Deine ausführlichen antworten....


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weis nicht wos die gibt. Ich bin traditioneller Schwarzangler. Ich will hier aber niemanden anstiften dasselbe zu tun. 
Falls du noch irgendwelche Tips haben möchtest, frag. Soll jetzt nicht heissen das ich der versierteste Angler bin, aber ein paar Spots kennt man. Und ich hab auch schon viel gesehen.


----------



## Smallgame (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Basscal schrieb:


> Danke scorp10n77 aber ich bin nicht das erste mal in kroatien^^
> ich wollte nur mal wissen was an der schroffen felsküste abgeht
> Grüße Basscal


Die Felsküsten sind teilweise sehr Scharfkantig und oft nicht Begehbar ohne sich die Knochen zu brechen.Die richtige Stelle würde ich am Tage über und unterwasser suchen.
Wenn du Spinnen willst probier mal folgendes: Nachts mit einem 5 gr. Jig (gummifisch oder wie das heisst) der Gummifisch sollte Aalförmig zumindest lang und dünn sein. Nimm aber sehr dünne Schnur 0,17 wär am besten.


----------



## Angler Hamburg (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_aus dem Lexikon der Fische:_

Die Fische erreichen eine maximale Körperlänge von etwa 100 Zentimetern und ein Gewicht von ca. 12 Kilogramm. Sie haben einen langgestreckten Körper. Der Rücken ist dunkelgrau, die Färbung wird an den Seiten zunehmend heller, der Bauch ist fast weiß. 

Allerdings, um deine Frage zu beantworten, die Größe von 1 m. ;+ habe ich auch noch nicht gefangen. 40 cm+ ist für unseren "hafen" kokino limani (bei athen) die gängige größe.

Der Hafen von Kiparissia auf dem Peleponnes schuldet mir noch den Wolfsbarsch (Lavraki : einheimischer Name). "Der" hat mir die Vorfächer zerfetzt. wohl zu alt gewesen (das fertige Vorfach ).|kopfkrat Jetzt binde ich wieder selber.

Köderfische aus dem Mittelwasser bis 12 / 15 cm. #6

auch der Aal und der Octapus (Tintenfisch) geht auf den am Grund liegenden köderfisch. 

den biss des tintenfisches merkst du nicht, da sich dieser nur von oben auf den köderfisch setzt und diesen dann verspeist. bei der kontrolle des köders / ein wenig widerstand ---> vorsichtig einholen und hoffen das sich einer der acht arme / tentakel oder der körper selbst in / auf den haken gesetzt hat. #c vielleicht ein kleiner drillingshaken ????

kokino limani (bei athen) : biss und kurzer drill, ein aal von 48 cm kommt zum vorschein|wavey: 
dann der kluge einheimische

|krach: im hafen gibt es überhaupt keine aale#6  : klar wenn mann nur mit teig auf die kleinen fische angelt. 

also muss es doch eine schlange gewesen sein.#6

m.f.petri


----------



## Angler Hamburg (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich hoffe das ich nun auch den Rest deiner fragen beantworte: hafen kokino limani bei athen 2,00 bis geschätzte 3 meter in der mitte.

hafen kipparissia ist wesentlich tiefer, geschätzt auf 4:00 plus unbekannt, wurde neu um / ausgebaut / gebaggert.

vorher waren diverse größere felsen (schöne verstecke im Wasser)#c nun : schlecht erkennbar, da der wind ungünstig stand. auf gewühlter sand durch die flachen zonen neben dem hafen.

Angelzeit war Juli / August bis Mittag (war schon sehr heiß) und ab ca. 16:00 Uhr am Nachmittag.

kunstköder / gummifische ausprobiert : ergebnis ohne. 

allerdings bin ich auch nicht annähernd der experte  oder freund der gufis oder blinker / pilker.

allerdings am 20.08. gehts wieder los, rückkehr am 11.09. und erneut nach GR am 16. oder 17.10. bis 08.01.2012. 

ich versuche auch bilder von den fängen (vor der verspeisung) zu fertigen.

und werde dann entsprechend berichten

m.f. petri 

auf zu den wolfsbärschen und den aalen ( die laufen dort bis in den dezember hinein == in den Flüssen)


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es wäre sehr schön wenn du einen Bericht verfassen würdest. Du hast ja schon Erfahrungen gesammelt. 

Vielleicht werde ich das denn mal probieren. Ich hab ja viel Zeit, wobei mich auch das Spinnen sehr reizt, zumal so auch andere Fische drin sind. 

Die Tiefe von meinem Hafen kenne ich nicht, ich weis aber das er doch recht tief ist. Naja meine Schätzfähigkeiten sind sehr gering...|kopfkrat

Hat dich denn mal ein tintenfisch mit einer schönen Ladung Tinte beglückt? Stell ich mir echt total witzig vor wenn da so ein Angler ne volle Ladung Tinte abkriegt


----------



## Bondex (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo Leute 
ich sitze hier gerade in Kroatien fest und habe diese Fische hier gefangen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie die heißen und ob man die verspeisen kann?
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was heißt denn hier festsitzen? Sei froh! Das ist Urlaub und hast ja ganz gut gefangen. Ich weis jetzt nicht ob du alle bestimmt haben willst aber ich mach einfach mal. 
Der Erste sieht nach Ringelbrasse aus. Kann man aber nicht genau sagen, es wäre vorteilhafter wenn der Fisch liegt und man die Binde sieht. Kannst du essen ist lecker!
Der 2. und 4. ist ne Goldstrieme. In der Größe auf jeden Fall auffuttern, köstlich! 
Und dann haben wir da noch eine Meeräsche. Kannste auch essen, außer ausm Hafen geangelte.
Ich würde eher die Goldstriemen und die Ringelbrasse essen aber kannst die Meeräsche natürlich auch probieren. 

Ich tippe mal du hast mit Brot oder mit Fliege gefischt, stimmts? 

|wavey: Viel Spaß noch! |wavey:


----------



## postmann2002 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,
habe hier ein Erlebnissbericht geschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3394613&postcount=29

zur Info: 1 Muräne, 2 Barschartige

Mfg


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und Spaß gehabt? 30cm Barschartige können ja eigentlich nur sowas wie Wolfsbarsch gewesen sein. Beschreib mal, 30cm ist schon nicht schlecht. Und vor den Muränen hüte dich! Die abzuhaken ist glaube ich echt kein Spaß, oder? 

Ich denke für Barrakuda sollteste es auch zu anderen Zeiten probieren, aber man kann immer was fangen. 
Ich persöhnlich liebe das wenn ich so tief rein schauen kann. Das mag zum fischen nicht vorteilhaft sein aber manchmal angelt man auch gerne auf Sicht. 

Schön das der Thread hier gut läuft! Ich hoffe doch ihr postet weiterhin!

Allen einen schönen Urlaub! 
scorp


----------



## Bondex (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

also wir haben sie alle verputzt und bis jetzt ist noch keiner umgekippt. Am besten kamen die Meeräschen an, das Fleisch war schön fest und sehr schmackhaft auch wenn´s beim Filetieren ziemlich gemüffelt hatte. Ich habe sie mit Salz, Schwarzpfeffer und etwas Knobi gewürzt und dann mehliert und in Rosmarinbutter ausgebraten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hehe du hast sie ehrlich gegessen? Hah wie leicht Leute zu manipolieren sind |supergri
Man soll nicht alles glauben! Es gibt auch böse Menschen im Internet 

Guten appetit #6


----------



## postmann2002 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hi scorpion10n77

Ist mir schon klar, daß eine Muräne ziemlich gefährlich ist, da die Zähne Widerhacken haben und ziemlich bakterienverseucht sind... hatte zum Glück eine Spitzzange dabei und der Hacken war ziemlich weit außen gehackt.
Zu den Barschen: die haben gekämpft wie wild (im ersten Augenblick)... man dachte, daß da ein viel größerer dran wäre. Die waren leicht gestreift von oben nach unten und ziemlich dunkel... mein Sohn (9) hat sie kurzerhand "Zackenbarsch" benannt und ich habe ihn im Glauben gelassen.
Kann auch sein, daß sie 25cm groß waren... ich habe sie nicht gemessen... nur Schätzungen... hat super Spass gemacht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nunja ich sage mal so deine Kinder könnten durchaus Recht haben. 

Schriftbarsche werden bis über 30cm groß habe aber noch nie einen so großen gefangen und nur einmal gesehen! Und ich angel schon seit Ewigkeiten hier. Schriftbarsche gehören zur Familie der Zackenbarsche.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du die Brassen kennst. Die haben ja auch teils Streifen (Spitzbrasse etc.) 

Ich bin kein Süßwasserangler und kanns nicht vergleichen aber ich finde trotzdem das z.B. eine kleine Brasse schon einen guten Fight liefert. Da weis man nie was man an der Angel hat bevor man es nicht sieht.


----------



## Flingernborusse (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorpion

versuchst Du es in Roses auch manchmal auf Wolfsbarsch? Wie stellst du dem Luep der Mere denn nach und falls ja, funktioniert das?

danke und Gruß


PS: In 6 Tagen sitze ich am Rio Fluvia


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nabend die Herren

Ehm ich muss das mal so sagen: Ich bin ja noch Schüler, also noch nicht lange im Geschäft des geplanten Angelns. Mein Angeln hat sich sehr lange auf simples Angeln mit Wurm beschränkt. Das hat sich dann irgendwann mal geändert als ich auch mal eine anständige Brasse fangen wollte. Das hat dann auch geklappt( siehe Foto am Threadanfang) So dann bin ich aufs spinnen gestoßen. Ok das ist schwierig zu erlernen ohne professionelle Hilfe! Habe jetzt zwei Urlaube mit Blinker gefischt. Ergebnis eine Bastardmakrele und ein Hornhecht aus Stundenlanger Arbeit. So das konnt ich nicht auf mir beruhen lassen. Ich habe mich kräftig mit Tips eingedeckt. Jemand hat mir sehr gut geholfen und hoffentlich kann er mir diesen Sommer einmal das Spinfischen zeigen. So wie es richtig geht. Er ist sehr erfolgreich. So habe ich jetzt nur theoretisches Wissen das leider hinter 7 Siegeln steht. Ich werde hier berichten, wie es war. Ich hoffe das ich dann auch dem ein oder anderen helfen kann. 

Da du offensichtlich Probleme mit der französischen Bezeichnung Loup de Mer hast bleiben wir doch lieber beim spanischen Lubina. Oder eben deutsch. Eins scheint jedoch sehr wichtig zu sein: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Und dann an der Flussmündung. Und schnell mögens die Wölfe. Sonst haben andere ja auch schon was zum Wolf gesagt. Probieren musst du! Ich probiere schon ewig. Fakt ist der Fisch ist da! 
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem Trip. Und übrigens glaube ich das sich ein Trip nach St Marti lohnt. Vor der vorgelagerten Insel stehen verdammt viele Brassen. Da habe ich aber noch nicht geangelt. 

TL scorp


----------



## ZanderMaxe (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen.

Bin nächsten Monat in südfrankreich und würde dort natürlich auch gerne angeln gehen. Bin eigentlich ein reiner Süßwasserangler. Deshalb meine Frage, ob ich meine Geräte am Meer auch einsetzen kann oder ist das wegen dem salzigen Wasser eher nicht zu empfehlen?

Lg. Max


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Salzwasser ist natürlich agressiver als das Süßwasser. Ich hab mir auch eine neue Süßwasser-Rolle für Spanien gekauft. Zum Salzwasserfest machen soll jetzt Corrosion-x her. Der Member wollebre kann dir dazu mehr sagen. Das Zeug ist ja nicht teuer und wenn du deine Rolle damit einpinselst wird sie es überstehen. 
Sonst musste deine Rolle halt am Ende des Urlaubs einmal komplett neu fetten und grundreinigen.


----------



## ZanderMaxe (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Antwort. Denke ich werde dort wohl doch im Süßwasser bleiben und mal mein Glück auf Schwarzbarsche versuchen


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und wie siehts aus Leute? Schon jemand was gefangen? 

@flingernborusse Ich weis jetzt nicht ob du in StPere Internet hast aber ich bemitleide dich trotzdem. Du hast dir ja ein Kackwetter mitgebracht. #c Hoffentlich finden das wenigstens die fische gut und beissen dann umso besser! Du sitzt ja jetzt schon an der Fluvia. Also wenn du Internet hast halte uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Peter70 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo
etwa kein gutes Wetter?Bei uns in Saint Tropez haben wir heute nur Regen,am Sonntag geht es nach St.Pere ist dort hoffentlich besser das Wetter.Waren bis jetzt immer am El Ter,gibt es dort noch andere möglichkeiten zum Angeln.
Gruss Peter


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein Freund der im momment in Empuria ist schrieb mir gestern das es den ganzen Tag geschüttet hätte. Er hat trotzdem 18 Makrelen um 1kg gefangen, also ganz ordentlich. 
Wetter kannst du hier gucken: http://www.empuriabrava-info.net/webcam/index.htm
Warst du an der Termündung? Ich muss grad mal überlegen wo der ins Meer mündet aber ich glaube irgendwo südlich der Illes Medas, in der Bucht. 
Wenn du Tipps zum Meer haben willst musst du es präzisieren. 

Ich wünsch dir aber Wetterbesserung genau wie allen anderen die im moment im westlichen Mittelmeer unterwegs sind.


----------



## Flingernborusse (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi,
die letzten 4 Tage war Wettertechnisch die Hölle. Aber es bessert sich langsam.... Allerdings habe ich noch nix gefangen, obwohl ich jeden Tag mal am Fluvia war. Sowohl auf Grund als auch mit der Spinrute nicht. Habe allerdings auf Grund nicht mit Würmern geangelt, da ich keine Lust auf Aale habe. Welche Montage sollte ich mal versuchen? Jemand ne Idde? Bin ja noch 2,5 Wochen hier|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Versuchs bei der Mündung, durch den Regen ist bestimmt viel Nahrung in den Fluss gespült worden das lockt die Fische an! Hast du denn nur in der Fluvia geangelt?


----------



## Peter70 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo
am El Ter bin ich immer in Toroella de Montgri unter der Brücke.Da wir aber diese Jahr auf dem Ballena Alegre in St Pere sind habe ich nun überlegt ob dort in der nähe nicht was geht.
Gruss Peter


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gut ich hab dich mal gegooglet, la Ballena Alegre ist ja schon sehr nah an St Marti. Dort ist mir ein guter Spot bekannt, den ich aber leider noch nicht befischen durfte. Durch die Nähe zum Meer kannst du natürlich super abends und morgens mal kurz fischen gehen. Da stellt sich die Frage was soll gefangen werden? 
Wenn das jetzt darauf hinaus läuft das du im Fluss der dort einmündet angeln willst kann ich dir natürlioch nicht helfen. Ich würde aber empfehlen das Meer nicht auszulassen. Mit der Brandungsrute am abend bei einem Bierchen am Strand kannst du dir vielleicht ein Essen organisieren. Und das was du dann rausholst ist um ein vielfaches schmackhafter als alles was ich bisher aus dem Süßwasser gegessen habe, die Räucherspezialitäten außenvor gelassen. 
So da wir hier im Mittelmeerthread sind denke ich mal es geht bei dir aber ums Meer. Was lief denn in St Tropez? 
Falls es dich interessiert, es ist gutes Wetter in Aussicht! 
|wavey: TL scorp |wavey:


----------



## Peter70 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo
bei uns ist das Wetter jetzt auch O.K. 27 Grad und Sonne.Wir haben in Spanien am El Ter immer gut Meeräsche gefangen. Am Meer wollte noch nichts anbeißen.Was ist den besser am Meer, auf Pose oder auf Grund?
Hier in St Tropez konnte ich immerhin eine Dorade fangen.
Gruss Peter


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

27° und Sonne ist ok? Mensch hast du hohe Ansprüche, ich hab hier im kuschelig warmen Deutschland schon lange keine sonne mehr gesehen! Aber freut mich das du es dir gut gehen lässt.
Um mal auf deine Frage einzugehen, diese Frage ist eigentlich nicht zu beantworten. Das hängt wie immer beim angeln total von den Bedingungen ab! Schon allein der Untergrund! Auf Sand habe ich noch nie mit der Pose gefischt und halte es auch für äußerst uneffektiv. Auf felsigem Grund kannst du sie verwenden und hast die Hängergefahr gesenkt, kannst aber gleichzeitig nicht so gut werfen. Im Seegras brauchst du es mit Grundmontage garnicht erst versuchen. Deshalb halte ich ein vorheriges Abschnorcheln in fast jedem Falle für gut! Bei endlosen Sandflächen kommt da natürlich nichts bei rum. Ich schnorchel sehr viel, kenne aber mein Gebiet auch mittlerweile sehr gut. 
Vom Strand aus, direkt vor deiner Bude solltest du also eine simple Grundmontage nehmen. Ich weis nicht ob ichs hier schon geschrieben habe, aber ich plane mir da eine 2 Hakenmontage mit einem Haken schwebend und einem auf grund, hier aufjedenfall auf Petermännchen achten! Chancen stehen da gut auf Brassen, Platte sind auch drin, ich hab sogar schonmal einen rochen bei dir gesehen. Ob Lubina draufgeht weis ich nicht glaube ich aber nicht. Ein Futterkörbchen wurde mir auch empfohlen, das muss aber noch hergestellt werden. 
Du kannst auch mal nach St Marti rüber, der Nachbarort. Da kann man z.B. auch sehr schön schnorcheln und hinter der alten Mauer gibts dort ja ein Felsenkap und eine Inselgruppe die man locker erreichen kann, ob man da jetzt rüberlaufen kann weis ich nicht aber man kann ja eine Gammeltelerute kurz über Wasser halten. Da sollte es sich auf jeden Fall lohnen! Hinter dieser Insel fällt es sehr steil ab, d.h. man hat 2m hinter der Insel schon eine mächtige tiefe. Wenn das Wasser nicht absolut klar ist fällt es schwer den Grund zu erkennen. Dort tummeln sich viele Brassen. Auf dem Kap rechts davon sollte es auch steil abfallen, kann ich aber nicht sagen da erinner ich mich nicht mehr dran. Dort mit der Pose in vllt 2m Tiefe Garnelen angeboten sollte ordentlich was bringen. Man kann auch vorher mit Brot ein bisschen anfüttern dann ist ein Fang garantiert. Vorteil dieses Spots ist das man kaum werfen braucht. Man kann quasi von der Klippe senkrecht runter angeln. Nachteil: die Felsen sind leider verdammt scharf, da ist Vorsicht geboten. 
Probiert das mal aus ich bin sicher es bringt was. Ich hab sogar ein Satbild von der Stelle mit Markierung. Und denkt dran die Kamera mitzunehmen um die Fänge hier posten zu können. 
So viel Felsen gibts bei dir in der nähe ja nicht, und seegras auch nicht. 
Die Köderfrage werde ich hier mal vorerst nicht thematisieren, das kann man nur vor Ort herausfinden.  
Falls es noch Fragen gibt, raus damit. 
ach und ich empfehle dir ruhig mal einen Trip zum Cap de Creus zu machen. Die buchten Falconera,Murta,Rustella,Pelosa etc sind allesamt ein Traum zum Schnorcheln und zum fischen sicherlich auch, gibt allerdings auch haufen von Kleinfisch. 
Aber zum Minibarrakudas gucken ideal! 
Im Anhang mal das Satbild 

Tight Lines und viel Erfolg
scorp


----------



## Peter70 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo
danke für die ausführliche Antwort.Istalles ein wenig neu da ich sonst nur Flussangler bin und der Zielfisch ist der Zander.Aber im Urlaub braucht man ja nicht auf sein Hobby zu verzichten. Meld mich dan mal.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Flingernborusse (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also, dass Wetter wird besser. Allerdings noch keinen nennenswerten Fang. War allerdings auch nur jeden Tag eine h und heute 3h...  Toter Köderfisch auf Grund hat nichts gebracht. Gummifisch/Twister und Blinker ebenso wenig. werde mir heute ein paar Gambas zurücklegen und es damit versuchen. Ich angel vom Meer aus gesehen direkt hinter dem Club Nautic... Das heißt bis zur Mündung wäre mir mit der ganzen Ausrüstung ein wenig zu weit....

Sonst noch ein paar Tipps zwecks Grundmontage oder mit Wasserkugel? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm da bin ich jetzt nicht unbedingt der Experte. Der Club ist ja doch ein ganzes Stück vom Meer weg. Also kann ich dir da nicht sagen was du tun sollst.
Mit dem Fahrrad zur Mündung ist jetzt aber auch nicht gerade weit, ich laufe auch je nach dem ein bisschen zu meinen Spots. Du brauchst ja auch nur eine Spinrute, um 5 Uhr morgens an der Mündung. 
Süßwasser kann Peter ja bestimmt was zu sagen. Sonst fahr doch mal nach St Marti zu beschriebenem Spot! Der ist bestimmt gut! Was hast du denn für einen Köfi gehabt?


----------



## Angler Hamburg (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vorsicht : Angler am / im Mittelmeer

Hier kommt der Hinweis auf einen nicht ungefährlichen Fisch

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26591

Der Bericht ist schon etwas älter aber immer noch aktuell, denn der Fisch hat sich nicht geändert / verändert.#c Also V_*orsicht*_, wenn er am Haken hängt.

Besser das Vorfach abschneiden, als den Urlaub beenden zu müssen. 

Ab Mitte August bin ich auch wieder am Mittelmeer unterwegs.|wavey:
m.f.Petri angler hamburg


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man kann garnicht oft genug warnen vor Petermännchen! Ich bin zwar bisher verschont worden, mein Vater hat das ganze einmal durchmachen müssen,nicht zu empfehlen! 
Beim Schnorcheln finde ich Petermännchen und auch Drachenköpfe aber sehr faszinierend!


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ihr "vor Ort seier" gebt mal ein Update! Ich denke das auch wenn man nicht 24/7 fischt dann jetzt doch langsam mal ein paar Erfahrungen/Fische gesammelt hat.
Und hier können sich auch gerne mal die Leute aus anderen Anrainerstaaten des Mittelmeeres zu Worte melden. Ich freu mich über jede Fangmeldung und besonders über bebilderte! Leute ich zähl auf euch!
Noch fast 2 Wochen dann gehts bei mir auch auf Barrakudajagd, hoffentlich bin ich erfolgreich. 
Das neue Tackle zum Spinnen ist da, meine neue Rolle ist Salzwasserfest gemacht, die Wobbler und Sticks sind auch schon heiß und warten auf ein Bad. Ich kanns kaum erwarten |rolleyes

TL scorp #6


----------



## Peter70 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Waren heute mit den Kindern kurz am Kanal bei uns um die Ecke und haben mit Weißbrot auf Meeräsche probiert.Aber leider nichts gefangen. Bin im Moment leider etwas Angelfaul.Muß mal schauen hab gerade von meinem Nachbarn gehört morgens beißen die Aale sehr gut auf Wurm.
Gruss Peter


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich warne dich jetzt hier mal vorm Aalangeln. Die Aalbestände in Muga,Fluvia etc sind total zusammengebrochen. Unter anderem weil ein Parasit aus Asien denen das LEben schwer macht. 
Die Behörden sind mühsam dabei das wieder aufzupeppeln und haben ein Programm dazu ins Leben gerufen um die aalbestände zu retten. Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn es ein aalfangverbot gibt. Und wenn du solche Verbote missachtest sind die Strafen hoch! Aber wie gesagt ich bin mir nicht sicher ob so ein Verbot existiert, das Aalangeln ist aus meiner Sicht dann aber nicht unbedingt vertretbar. 
Angelfaulheit ist ja nichts schlimmes, probier einfach mal bisschen wenn du Lust hast. Und wenn dann was bei rum kommt freu ich mich eben über eine Fangmeldung. Wie schauts eigentlich mit Wassertemp aus? Ist ja wohl noch recht kalt für diese Zeit!


----------



## spy (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

WT21-22 Grad und hochsommerliches Wetter.

An der Fischauftzucht fangen die Boote (es sind sehr sehr viel dort) enorm grosse Jurel (dein Lieblingsspeisefisch) und auch die ersten guten Bonitos sind dabei.

Alles auf Sardine. Mit einen Kanu kommst du da doch locker hin.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab ich ein Kanu? Ich wollte mir aber sowieso mal eins mieten, macht doch besttimmt Spaß alles von der Wasserseite zu sehen. 
Weist du ich dachte eigentlich das ich hier schön mit meinen wobblers und sticks fische. Ich bin komischerweise außerordentlich zuversichtlich das es was wird. Und dann sind die Jurels auch nicht mein Lieblingsspeisefisch. Ich find die zwar lecker und esse die auch, aber nur weil ich ja sonst nix fange. Das hast du ja hoffentlich verändert. Jetzt weiste auch was ich hier so tue um mir die Zeit zu verkürzen. 
Hoffentlich wirds noch 1-2 Grad wärmer. Vielleicht kannst du mir auch irgendwann nochmal was zu den Bonitos sagen, finde ich auch einen sehr interessanten Fisch. Muss man halt gucken was vom Ufer möglich ist. Da sind Wolfsbarsche und cudas ja wohl drin! Ein Bonito dazu wärre also nicht schlecht. Du musst mir ja sowieso noch eine PN beantworten! Nur um dich nochmal an mein Hilfegesuch zu erinnern. Ich weis inzwischen auch was es mit Georg und den haien auf sich hat. #q
Meister, machs gut!
TL scorp


----------



## Flingernborusse (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich bin jetzt noch ca. eine Woche hier. Habe bis jetzt nichts gefangen ( 3Tage a 1,5 h / einen Tag 4h geangelt). Werde mich am DIE wahrscheinlich in die Nähe der Mündung setzen. Habe mir nun auch Würmer zugelegt und werde diese auf Grund anbieten. Ich hoffe jedenfalls das KEIEN Aale beißen...


----------



## Basscal (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin
So nun will ich auch meine Versprechen einlösen und den Fangbericht der letzten 2 Wochen Kroatien posten.

Als ich vor 2 Wochen nach einer langen Fahrt auf dem Zeltplatz Cikat ankam, wurde ich erstmal auf einem A2 Plakat darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das Fischen in Kroatien ohne Angellizenz verboten ist, und so.
Naja fängt ja gut an. Am nächsten Tag hab ich erstmal schön ausgeschlafen, den Rest des Tages schnoreln und abends dann ans Wasser.
Die ersten Fische fielen recht klein aus (10-15cm) und durften auch abnschließend wieder schwimmen. In den nächsten Tagen war das auch nicht anders. Vom Ufer ging nichts. 
Also hab ich beschlossen mal mit dem Paddelboot ein Stück rauszufahren.
Fangergebns: 1 Rotbrasse (22cm), und 3 Zweibindenbrassen (18-23cm).
Schon etwas besser. 
Nach einem kleinen "Ausflug" mit dem Boot fiel mir auf, dass die einheimischen abends mit ihren Booten in der Bucht angeln.
Ich bin also am nächsten Tag hingefahren und NICHTS gefangen!
Im groben sah es die gesamten letzten 2 Wochen nicht anders aus. 
Ab und zu mal einer, den man mitnemen konnte, mehr nicht.
Vom Boot aus hatte ich immer mal ein bis zwei Schriftbarsche. Wegen der eigenatigen Färbung, und den Roten Stacheln war mir dieser Fisch nicht geheuer, sodass ich jegliches Exemplar wieder schimmen ließ. (Was das für ein Fisch war hab ich eben erst gegooglet^^)
Alles in allem hats (manchmal mehr mal weniger) Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Fangergebnisse dieses Jahr eher enttäuschend waren 

Grüße Basscal


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke fürs einlösen des Versprechens. 

Die Schriftbarsche kann man essen, ich hab aber noch nicht gegessen. Dafür mal einen sägebarsch. In der Größe ist das mit den Gräten aber echt *******! sonst ganz lecker.
Die Fischer sind wahrscheinlich immer auf Calamarijagd. Ich hab mal in Spanien mit einem gesprochen, der hatte echt gut gefangen! 
Ists beim Mittelmeer nicht eigentlich normal das die fischgrößen nicht denen des vom Angler Gewünschtem entsprechen. Wenn man Spaß hat ists doch auch gut!  
Leute nehmt euch ein Beispiel an Basscal! So ists schön  
TL scorp


----------



## Flingernborusse (7. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute bin ich mal wegen der unzufriedenen Ergebnisse der letzten Tage um 6:30 Uhr los an den Fluvia. Habe heute 7 "Fische" gefangen (Wurm auf Grund):

6 Streifenbrassen ( 14-23 cm ) und einen kleinen Bleistift von 25cm. Durften alle wieder schwimmen...
Gruß


----------



## Basscal (7. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi scorp
Calamari hab ich auch schon im Mittelmeer gefangen. Mit diesen speziellen Kunstködern.
Trotzdem besteht ja immer der Wille bzw. die Hoffnung mal eine Goldbrasse oder noch besser Zahnbrasse(kann mir vllt jemand sagen wie realistisch das in Kroatien ist?)oder einen Wolfsbarsch zu überlisten.
Natürlich habe ich auch in den letzten Jahren scho die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man sehr selten größere Exemplare fängt, nur diesmal hat das mit der Anzahl nicht hingehauen.
Und ich muss auch anmerken, dass ich in Istrien schon mehr Fische gefangen habe (auch große!).

Grüße Basscal


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja borusse ich sags doch immer! Morgens an der Mündung! Geht doch besser als im Fluss, übrigens ich hätte die gegessen. Wobei ich nicht weis was du fürn Bleistift meinst. Leierfisch? 
Zum Dentex: Ich glaube das die chancen nur in tieferem Wasser realistisch sind. Das schleppen auf Dentex ist wohl eine Kunst also muss man wohl mit Grundangeln zum Ziel kommen. Wie führt man denn so ein squidjig? Ich hab die zu hause liegen, aber noch keinen Erfolg mit gehabt. Ich hab mal einen Typen gesehen der auch erfolgreich war. Der hat die ganz langsam eingekurbelt und dann immer 3-4 harte Schläge ausgeführt. 
Aber vom Ufer sind die glaube ich nur im Winterhalbjahr drin. 
Vielleicht miete ich mir diesmal ein Kanu und dann kann ich ausversehen ne Rute mitnehmen...hehe.


----------



## Flingernborusse (9. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bleistift = kleiner Aal


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ah, ich kenne die unter Schnürsenkel. aber ich hab mit Süßwasser sowieso nichts am Hut. 
War von euch schonmal einer am Ter Forellen angeln? Also oben in den Dörfen Camprodon/Setcases. Darf man da überhaupt angeln? Ich dachte mir, da ich im Sommer immer einmal dort bin, könnte ich dochmal Forellen fangen. Gesehen habe ich sie schon.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute die Tage laufen rückwärts, der Urlaub rückt näher. WT liegt laut Internet bei 21°, die ganze nächste Woche ist Bombenwetter angesagt. Nicht soviel Wind, also gute Bedingungen! Ich freu mich schon drauf. 
@flingernborusse Wann gehts bei dir zurück? Wie läufts im moment?
Ich hoffe immernoch das noch wieder neue Leute hier einsteigen! Die Spezis wachteltyp und apfelbaum hab ich auch schon genervt damit sie noch Berichte schreiben, wehe die kommen nicht! #y

Sodala, wo bleiben die Barrakudafänge?!


----------



## fischermann97 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie schaut's den zurzeit Aus ? Ich fahre am Samstag an die Ligurische Küste und werde mein Glück auf alles mögliche Versuchen . Wenn was bei rumkommt , schreibe ich hier einen kleinen Bericht


----------



## Angler Hamburg (17. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nun mal langsam (ziga ziga):l Samstag geht der Flieger, Sonntag ist Taufe (vom neuen kleinen Angler), Montag ist Hausputz und dann|supergri ab zu den Fischen.#h Einen Bericht über gefangene Wolfsbarsche (aus dem Mittelmeer / Griechenland ) oder anderen Fischen: so ca. Mitte September.:m

m.f.petri angler hamburg (oder doch angler griechenland)#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey leute! Ich sitz grad im cafe,super wetter hier! Ich war heute früh raus um zu angeln. Im yachthafen hab ich eine sepia erwischt, nachher noch nachläufer von lubinas aber keine gefangen. Ich hoffe das wird noch! Angler griechenland, ich freu mich schon auf den bericht!
Tl scorp


----------



## fischgreifer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich fahre am .1.9 nach kroatien nach medulin und natürlich nehme ich die angel mit


----------



## spy (29. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Dario,

ist Sendepause? Die Fische bei dir beissen vorzüglich. Musste dir einen Barra mit gutem Mass aus dem Weg schaffen. Wer weiss was da den Badenden alles passieren könnte.

Schade dass du nicht anrufst. Der Samstag in deiner Bucht war grandios. Blaubarsch und Stachelmakrelen um die 10+ zum abwinken.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach spy das war wahrscheinlich der letzte Barra den ich noch hätte fangen können. Ich hoffe im Herbst klappts besser. Aber im Spinangeln bin ich ja noch Anfänger, da muss noch viel gelernt werden.Es kann nicht alles sofort klappen das muss einem wohl gezeigt werden. Das Brandungsangeln war erfolgreicher ist zu einer menswchlicheren Zeit und auf dem Handtuch Sangria und Sonnenuntergang genießen ist einfach Urlaub pur! 
Im Herbst beißt hoffentlich mal ein Lubina, ich bin schon total heiß drauf. Den Bericht werde ich die Tage mal verfassen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute wenn ich schon immer so von euch fordere zu berichten, will ich meine Erfahrungen nicht verschweigen und den Threa nochmal anstupsen, andere motivieren vielleicht noch ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben. Ich schreib also was zu meinen Spinerfahrungen und meinen Brandungsangelerfahrungen.

Fange ich mal so an qwie viele das machen, nach dem Motto das beste kommt zum Schluss also das spinnen am Anfang. 
Mein Tackle hab ich aufgestockt, aus Aldirute wurde Shimanorute, aus Decathlon-7-Euro-Rolle eine Ryobi Ecusima 4000er. Aus mono wurde Braid und ich hab mirauf Empfehlung von spy 0.45er maxima fluocarbon gekauft. Ja Cudas, mein hauptzielfisch, haben scharfe Zähne. 
Aber um die Fische zu fangen muss man ja erstmal schauen wo sie sind und obes sie gibt, evtl auch ihr Verhalten studieren. Als leidenschaftlicher stundenlangschnorchler also bei uns am Strand in Roses, Platja dels Palangres, Strand der Fischer/Angler ins wasser gestürzt und losgeschnorchelt. Eigentlich eher nicht mit großen erwartungen da ich noch nie bewusst Cudas gesehen hatte.Ich schnorchel wegen meinem Dad auch meist Küstennah, er macht sich ja sonst sorgen um mich. 
Hinter den Bojen die den Schwimmbereich abtrennen ists dann soweit, ich habe sie entdeckt. Sie stehen tief, sind etwas 40-50cm wie ich schätze. Sehr dünn, doch. Sie stehen über einerbewachsenen, ebenen Felsfläche inmitten von Seegras. 20 Tiere Schätze ich, und die Tiefe dort umfasst schon mehrere Meter. Ich tue mich wahnsinnig schwer darin Tiefen zu schätzen, aber das die Cudas unter 5m Tiefe standen war mir da doch schon klar. 
5m Tiefe ist jetzt nicht gerade die Tauchtiefe meiner Wobbler. Ja huptsächlich sinds sogar Sticks. Diese Cudas sind so aquadynamisch geformt, man kann sich denken wie schnell sie schwimmen können. Aufgrund anfänglicher Zweifel wollte ich runtertauchen um die auf Fotos klar erkennbare Bänderung zu sehen. Öh nix da, runtertauchen und die waren so schnell weg das ich sie nie wieder gefunden habe. Ok am Tage stehen sie also etwa zwischen 100 und 150m vom Badestrand entfernt. Der Strand ist direkt neben der Außenmole des Fischreihafens. Da komme ich schon an die gewünschte Tiefe. Da die Cudas zwar von der Mole aus weitaußer Sichtweite waren, aber eben in diesem Winkel werden sie wohl auch mal näher an der Mole sein.  Da ists mit schnorcheln schwer, zuviele Angler. Scorpey denkt sich erstmal das ich noch ein bisschen chillen muss. Alsonoch nicht angeln gegangen. Nur schonmal alles vorbereitet, was auch einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nahm. 
Das schnorcheln bescherte mir dann noch einige Sichtungen. Es gab mehrfach mal Barrakuda in 40cm oder so, unterWasser immer schwer zu schätzen. Im Hafen hab ich sie auch gesichtet. Ein Foto hat mein Dad mit dem Iphone gemacht das werde ich nachrreichen. Zu catala heißen sie "Espet" Nicht der teuerste Fisch, aber wohl der längste dort. Oberarm dick mit Sicherheit, schöne Zeichnungund bestimmt auch gut gewicht, ein Drittel des Gewichtes wahrscheinlich Zähne, woll? Das ist schon ein klasse Fisch. In anbetracht der vielen tollen Fische dort tröpfelt im Mund der Speichel und es juck in den Fingern. So einen Espet "palangre" Schön auf dem Grill, natürlich so das erst der Schwanzteil gegrillt wird währen der Kopf überhäng und dann den forderen Teil. Ich für meine Verhältnisse liebe Fisch und ich angle selbstverständlich auch auf ein Abendessen hinaus. Klaro mach ich das selektiv, nehme nur mit was ich essen oder verwenden kann. Aber einen schönen Fisch werde ich nicht wieder schwimmen lassen. 
Ich denke das war genug vorhergearbeite, das macht einen heiß und man will fischen. 5:30 hab ich den Wecker gestellt, das ist noch vor Sonnenaufgang, weit davor. Am nächsten Tag erstmal den Wecker nicht gehört und bis 6:30 gepennt. Nunja da wars schon hell, aber ich denke früh genug. 
Also mit dem Freund der Schwester, der sich schnell fürs angeln begeistern ließ, gings los. Ich werd ihn hier Ralli nennen. Ralli hat die Decathlonkombo, ich die Shimano-Ryobi-Kombo. Vorher die eigentliche Süßwasserrolle auf Anleitung des Members wollebre gefettet,geölt etc. Mit den reelX produkten von scandex. Mir fehlt der Vergleich zu anderen Schmiermitteln, aber ich bin rundum zufrieden. Aber dazu später was. 
Ralli hat von mir einen Blinker montiert bekommen, ich dachte so hat er größere Chancen und kann leichter werfen. Ich fische einen Wobbler aus Japan, ein Wunderteil, sehr schwer zu bekommen aber vom Experten erprobt und empfohlen. Mit 7 oder 8cm und 31 gr ein Weitwurfwunder. Verwunderlich: überhaupt keine Wasserbewegung, sprich an die oberfläche gezwängte Schwärme die gejagt werden. Sonst im Sommer immer da gewesen, diesmal in all den Tagen nichts gewesen. So auch diesen morgen nichts. Weder Jäger noch Futterfisch an der Mole. Ich hab meine Anfängerknotenprobleme mit dem Penn international braid. Wir wechseln die Stelle weil nichts los ist. Neue stelle neues Glück. Ralli fischt inzwischen einen Rapala Redheadstick. Er macht die Sache als Neuling schon sehr gut. Zumindest Wurfweite etc, als Spinanfänger kann ich mir eine Wertung über Köderführung nicht erlauben. Vielleicht hört man es ja raus, was ich mir da zusammenkleister. Dann gibts auchdie einzige erwähnenswerte Aktion dieses morgens, eine Möwe türzt ins Wasser und will den Redhead haben, GsD kein Strike, ich weis nicht wie man eine Möwe drillen soll. 
Dieser Schneidertag war aber keinesfalls motivationshemmend. Der nächste Versuch war schon geplant. Diesmal dann auch eher, noch vor Sonnenaufgang. Zuerst im Hafen mit Wobbler und Blinker versucht, nichts. Dann an den Strand gegangen, wo ein Süßwassereinlauf ist. Zumindest manchmal. Auf und ab gefischt, rauf und runter von links nach rechts und sonstwo hin. Dann hab ich ne Verhedderung an meiner rutenspitze,bemerke diese nicht zieh voll durch und seh meinen Japsenwobbler davonsegeln. Ja sotief ists hier nicht, es ist keiner da außer weiterer Brandungsangler und städtischen Reinigungskräften. Tja Hose aus und in Boxershorts waten gehen. Es hat eine Ewigketi gedauert bis ich erfolgreich war, der Wobbler ist wieder da. Komischerweise ist der SSK gerissen, muss eine enorme Kraft gewirkt haben. 
Dann der Schock: Tüte mit Handy,Wobblern, Messer etc weg. Ich denk mir nur ******* der Müllsammler.Mit Englisch und Freundlichkeit kommt man aber auch bei diesem jungen Mann weiter, ich fische meine Tüte wieder aus dem Müllbeutel von ihm, nochmal Glück gehabt das wären über 100€ gewesen. Wieder was gelernt. 
Auf die andere dort vorhandene Mole gegangen und einen kleinen Kraken gesehen. Auf einem Felsen der recht seicht war. Kraken fangen, das kann ich. Ich wollte ihn aber mit dem Wobbler seitlich haken und nicht einfach packen. So auf den Fels gelegt und den Kraken im Spalt gesehen. Wobbler rein und festgehakt. Man glaubt ja nicht wasso ein Viech mit seinen Saugnapfarmen an Druck aufbaut wenn er auf dem Fels sitzt.  Schnur locker lassen dann lässt er auch locker, hat geklappt. Schnell hochziehen der Kraken ist schon aus dem Wasser, fällt wieder ab und schwimmt davon. Naja das ist ärgerlich, aber Krakenfangen das krieg ich schon hin, da wirds auch was zu essen von geben wenn ich will. Als wir dann beschlossen einen erneuten Positionswechsel zu vollziehen im Port Roses eine Sepia gesichtet, 18€ das kilo in der Größe. Wieder seitlich Haken versuchen? Klaro! Wobbler rein einmal dran vorbei nicht erwischt aber eben die Rechnung ohne die Sepia gemacht denn die schwimm keinesfalls weg, sie greift den Wobbler an mit ihren armen. Erster Versuch, sie bleibt nicht hängen, zweiter Versuch sie hängt, jep raus damit und gekillt, wenig Tinte versprizt. Die hatte ich dann nachher beim ausnehmen umso mehr. 
Wuhu endlich ein Erfolg. Vom Port Roses-Beamten gabs prompt einen "Nanana, lass bloß bleiben-Finger" Angeln ist dort streng verboten und sie scheuchen dich eben auch sofort weg. 
Dortschwimmen im übrigen die Fettesten Wölfe rum! 
Eine Stelle die zum Neubau des Yachthafens gehört und von der man auch bisschen reinwerfen kann gibts aber, wo man fischen darf. Das ist nämlich vom Fischereihaufen. Die Porties beäugen einen zwar immer misstrauisch,können aber nix machen. Also dort gefischt, inzwischen war die Sonne oben und es schon schön warm. Ich schätze kurz vor acht bis halb neun. 
Auf einmal waren drei Wölfe da, leider direkt vorne. Wir hatten desinteressierte Nachläufer auf Wobbler und Blinker. Ich sehe das als Erfolg,als Steigerung. Demnächst sollen sie auchbeißen. Es war ja nicht die beste Zeit für Wölfe. 
Einen Cuda auch kurz gesehen, aber da ging nichts mehr den Tag. Ich wollte die Sepia auch nicht schlecht werden lassen. Einen anderen Tag beschäftigte ich mich mit dem Posenangeln. Ralli und meine Schwester kammen irgendwann mit seiner Spinne vorbei. 
Ich hatte mich am Livebaitangeln versucht. Bitte unterlasst hierzu jeglichen Kommentar der dies moralisch behandelt! Aber da war für mich leider eine große Pleite drin. Keine Bogas! Die Gelbstriemen, in Spanien nennen wir sie Boga, sind im sommer immer zu hauf da und lassen sich mit allem möglichen eigentlich sehr sehr leicht fangen. Sind ja sehr Sardienenähnlich also sollte doch auch mal ein Livebait angeln oder das vom Griechen praktizierte Wolfangeln funktionieren. Wenn man aber schwer an die Köfis kommt ist das sogut wie unmöglich. Als wir dann da mit 2 Posen im Hafen saßen die mit Gamba bestückt waren kams: Ein cuda schwamm dort herum, Freude das Ralli die Spinne hat aber durch nichts ließ ewr sich mit meinem Besten Wobbler begeistern. Weder schnell noch langsam, mit oder ohne Pausen, getwicht oder langweilig gezogen. Das war dann doch deprimierend! 
Leider ist es bei solchen Erfahrungen geblieben, es gab an der guten Stelle nochmal Nachläufer einen auch von der Mole aber sonst beim Spinnen nichts. Das am Strand war besser und es gab auch noch ein Schnorchelerlebnis was ich erzählen möche, aber das mach ich nicht jetzt noch hintenran. Das ist mir zu aufwendig. Ist jajetzt erstmal viel geschrieben und mir tut der Nacken weh. 
Hier mal meine Köder, der Japsenwobbler leider nicht dabei, der liegt auf dem Meeresgrund in über 10m Tiefe.   #q
Meine Sicherheitskopie verrät mir gerade ich hab drei Wordseiten geschriebn |supergri Ich hoffe doch es langweilt euch nicht


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, ich melde mich zurück. Ich hoffe ich schreib das nicht alles für die KAtz, oder zu langweilig. Diesmal gestalte ich es kürzer und mit fängen.
Zum Brandungsangeln: Ich habe es abends kurz vor Sonnenuntergangbetrieben, klar ist das vorher die schwimmer wegsein mussten. Ich will ja keinen verletzen. So kommt es dann auch vor das ich am ersten abend nicht meinen stammplatz nehme, mit einigermaßen großem sandtunnel. Ich muss dorthin wo es nur 5m kein Seegras gibt und dann irgendwann die offene Sandfläche kommt. Auf den Tipp eines Members aus einem anderen Forum habe ich mir Futterkörbchen gebastelt. Aus Filmdöschn,beschwert mit Edelstahl und Messingmuttern. " Stück hatte ich nur, also auch 2 Ruten. Doppelhakenmontage. Einen Haken hinter das FK etwa 30cm Schnur und einen etwa 1m über dem Futterkörbchen. Köder waren zuvor von der Sandfläche gesammelte und geknackte Einsiedlerkrebse. Sind leichter zu knacken als ich dachte. 
Da ich nix für die Futterkörbe extra vorbereiten konnte kam ein bisschen brot und mehl rein: Mehl ist überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen das gibt einen klumpen der nach drei-vier Stunden noch innendrin trocken ist! Das MEhl muss gemischt werden oder besser Paniermehl. 
Bei den Einsiedlern steche ich einmal durch den Panzer, als befestigung und dann, wichtig: im weichen teil den haken! Soviel zur Theorie: Praxis: es läuft gut. Am ersten Tag gibts direkt mehrere Anfasser vorm Sonnenuntergang. Dann zur besten Beißzeit:ein normaler Bis, Anschlag und einen schönen Drill mit einer neten,leckeren Dorade gehabt. Ist schon klasse wenn man als bisher erfolgloser einen so guten Fisch nach 30minuten hat! Foto nachher. Diebeste Beißzeit des Sommers ist definitiv am Strand machbar zum Sonnenuntergang. Sonnenaufgang mag ähnlich gut sein. Weis ich nicht. 
Was man von nachtaktiven Doraden und Marmorbrassen so hörte ist zumindest dort völliger Humbuk gewesen. Ich habe eine Unterwasserlampe und bin nachts geschnorchelt: nicht eine Dorade, nicht eine MArmorbrasse. Dafür haufenweise kleinere Brassenartige Fische. Ich bin mir nicht sicher was, war rötlich knnen aber auch Goldstriemengewesen sein. Zweibindenbrassen sind auch da, Streifenbrassen wenige. Lubina mal ganz vorne gesehen und dort auch Meeräschen direkt vorn in der Brandung.
Platte bisher Fehlanzeige gewesen. In der NAcht gabs noch 2 Brassen, aber nur kleine. 
An einem anderen Tag habe ich mir Seeigeltopf gekocht. Man sammle Seeigel, spalte sie mit einem Messer. Das Wasser einfach in eine Schüssel. Dann das bisschen orange und alles weiche was drin ist in den Topf. Mit Paniermehl und Mehl gemischt mein neuer Teig! Diese Runde gabs ne schöne Streifenbrasse, nicht so groß und toll wie meine Dorade aber gutm es zählt jeder Erfolg. 
Ein anderes mal gabs auch noch mal ne Ringelbrasse. Den Teig für die Körbchen habe ich nachher noch mit gekauftem Sardinenöl verfeinert, bäääh. Tests müssen noch umfassender werden!
Eine andere Sache hab ich dann auch noch ausprobiert. In einer sehr abgelegenen Buch habe ich Ralli mit Brot ins Wasser geschictk, ich bin an den Klippen entlang, dort gibts nen steilen Abfall direkt bei den Klippen,das heißt ich kann dort von den Klippen in 5m direkt auf ebenso tiefes Wasser werfen. Es gibt einen sehr guten Oblada bestand dort. Und Obladas im Fressrausch sind doch was tolles. Ralli hat angefüttert und ich ne Muschel an die Pose und angeworfen. Zack, Pose wech und an der 3-14gr Rute ein geiler Drill einer Oblada von 25cm. Das ist schon sehr groß für eine Oblada. Nachher ging leider nichts mehr so gut, bis dann mein Dad auch eine geile Oblada dranhatte die sofort abzischte und den Knoten sprengte. Ich muss die Mono dort wohl austauschen!   

Im Anhang gibts die Fotos, ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung und evtl Tips freuen.

Ich habe mal noch die Fischtafel in der Auktionshalle fotografiert, gibt einigen Neulingen einen kleinen ÜBerblick der Speisefische bei uns in Spanien. 

#h TL scorp


----------



## spy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Dario,

sehr unterhaltsam geschrieben und kein bisschen übertrieben. ich habe selbst erstmal 3 Jahre im trüben gefischt, da bist du schon weiter.

Bitte lass dich nicht entmutigen, das ist einfach Teil der Aufgabe. wir fischen die Tage sehr sehr gut, die Dentex haben Rekordverdächtige Grössen.

Du bist grundsätzlich der richtigen Sache auf der Spur, an der Stelle deiner Cuda Sichtung haben wir gestern einen netten verhaftet.

Zur Zeit beissen sie wir verrückt, schade dass du nicht da bist. Marlin und ich  haben heute über dich gesprochen.

Also mein Junge, bleib dran. Die Art wie du die Dinge beobachtest ist der rechte Weg.

TL


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey spy,
danke für deine Kritik. Es ist wahrscheinlich dasselb was Marlin im Ebrothread hatte; das Gefühl den Alleinunterhalter für die Katz zu spielen. 
Im Prinzip schreibe ich das ganze für Leute, die wie ich versuchen aus dem Internet Infos zu einem Thema zu gewinnen, aber nie einen ehrlichen Erfahrungsbericht finden. Einfach mal einen Beleg für etwas, aber auch einfach mal einen Anfänger zu finden der eben auch mal im Trüben fischt. 
Ich werde mich nicht entmutigen lassen! Von dir weis ich: der Fisch ist da, ja habs ja sogar selbst gesehen.Außerdem habe ich seit ich im Herbst( glaub ich) mit Spinning angefangen habe, Ostern bereits einen Hornhecht und eine Jurel erwischt. nichts großes aber es reicht voll aus. Ich gebe bei sowas nicht so schnell auf, dann wäre ich nicht fürs angeln gemacht! 
Ich bedauere es im übrigen ebenfalls das ich nicht unten bin, aber 6 Wochen schule sidn ertragbar. Sind ja nur 37h Qual die Woche. Ich hoffe du denkst bei einem stattlichen Cuda an mich und fotografierst ihn. Dentex ist ja auch geil und super lecker, hab ich gehört. Schieß fleißig um dich! 
Grüß mir deine Mitangler und die Cudas!
TL 
Hier mal ein Foto von einem Dentex, ganz schön stattliche Viecher, leider zu tief und scheu für ein gutes Pic aber trotzdem mal eine andere Perspektive.


----------



## Angler Hamburg (12. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*P P P:c= Pleiten Pech und Pannen*

:l*Hurra es geht los, auf nach Griechenland. Schnell noch ein paar benötigte Haken, Bleie und Wirbel besorgt. Hinein in die Sporttasche und am anderen Tag mit dem Flieger nach Griechenland.*

*Auf dem Athener Flughafen / Gepäckband haben wir dann festgestellt, dass unsere aufgegebene Tasche offensichtlich unter Kopfschmerzen litt, denn sie war jetzt mt Paketband umwickelt.*
*Egal ein kurzer Blick ;+ offensichtich alles drin, also los: es lagen ja noch 360 km in brütender Hitze (über 35 Grad) vor uns. *
*Zu Hause angekommen, die Taschen geleert am anderen Tag war eine Familienfeier angesagt.:k Die Temperaturen fielen nicht sondern sie stiegen noch etwas.*

*Im Laufe der Woche wurde dann das Fehlen der benötigten Angeluntensilien festgestellt.*
*Wo war die Tüte mit den Sachen????#q *
*Mit uns angekommen waren sie nicht, also als verlustig gebucht.|kopfkrat*

*Würmer: die gibt es angeblich in den Orten Pirgos (das kann ich bestätigen) oder in Kiparssia. *

*Beide Orte sind von uns aus nach ca. 30 km zu erreichen. Pirgos rechts herum und Kiparrsia links herum.:m*

*Da ich im Hafen von Kiparrsia auf Wolfsbarsch angeln wollte, also dorthin. Im Ort haben wir uns durchgefragt,|krach: da es das alte Angelgeschäft nicht mehr gab.*

*Würmer: Fehlanzeige. Er wollte uns sonst was verkaufen, angeblich gibt es dort keine Würmer.*
*Haken mit Ösen zu Selbstknoten: Fehlanzeige, gibt es angeblich nicht.;+*

also Angeln an dem Tag Fehlanzeige

Trotzdem bin ich zu Hafen runter und was lag dort herum: 

Leere Kartons in denen sich vorher die Würmer befanden.#d

Mit einem netten einheimschen Angler gesprochen: dieser gab uns die Adresse eines Angelladens außerhalb von Kiparssia. ca. 18 km weit weg.

Der Tag war gelaufen, kein Angeln : kein Fisch

Ein Bekannter hat mir dann einen Karton mit Würmern aus Pirgos mitgebracht. Außerdem hatte ich Haken Größe 2 und 6 mit Ösen bestellt. Auch die Haken mit Ösen wurden mitgebracht.:m siehste es gibt sie doch:

aber die bei uns bekannten Größen 2 und 6 sind nicht gleich auch 2 und 6 in Griechenland. 

Ich bekam ziemlich kleine Haken, zum Angeln auf Köderfisch bestens geeignet. 
Also merke : andere Länder andere Größen, keine Gleichheit in der EU.#h
Neu ausgerüstet, wieder zum Hafen von K. Sonnenschirm raus, Dreibein aufgebaut, die Angeln raus, zunächst mit Wurm. Es dauerte nicht lange und Glocken bimmelten, Wurm weg: kein Fisch.:c Das wiederholte sich noch ein paar mal. 
Zwischenzeilich mit einer anderen Rute ein paar Köderfische (drei) gefangen und aufgezogen.#t 

Beim Einholen / Köderfischkontrolle festgestellt, dass die Räuber den Köderfischen folgten, Bisse jedoch Fehlanzeige.

Die Probe mit dem kleinen Jigkopf und Kunstköder erbrachte das gleiche Ergebnis.

Sie folgten: aber sie bissen nicht.

Uhrzeit: 10:30 Uhr bis ca. 14:00 Uhr, keine Wolken, pralle Sonne, Temperaturen in der Sonne jenseits der 35 Grad.

Getränke alle, Sonnenschirm brachte keine Entspannung, eingepackt,  eine Taverne im Hafen aufgesucht und etwas leckeres:k gegessen und Feiernachmittag.

3 Wochen sind um, ich bin wieder zu Hause. In fünf Wochen geht es wieder rüber nach GR. Dann wird der nächste Versuch in Sachen Lavraki / Wolfsbarsch gestartet. 
#t

Einen dann hoffentlich erfreulicheren Bericht mit entsprechenden Bildern wird es dann aber erst Mitte Januar 2012, nach der Rückkehr geben.

mit einem Petri : angler hamburg


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey
Danke das du dich so umfassend hieran beteiligst. PPP gibts überall, siehste ja bei meinem Cudabericht. Und deine Lavrakimethode scheiterte am fehlen der Köfis. Ich bin in 6 Wochen auch wieder unterwegs aber dann nur 2 Wochen lang. Das du soviel Zeit in Greece verbringen kannst ist doch echt toll. Da wirds doch hoffentlich den ein oder anderen Fisch zu fotografieren geben!


----------



## überläufer87 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also scorpion hast du es mal nachts an schroffen felsen versucht die doaraden zu fangen? nacht werden da normalerweise die koffer(langleine) ausgelegt oraten sind immer in großer stückzahl wie auch in großer größe dabei.. netter nebenfang sind meeres aale. was für köder verwenest du denn? übrigens nachts uf kalamari zu spinnfischen mcht auch mächtig bock ,falls du das noch nicht probiert hast


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein, wie beschrieben nur am Sandstrand. Irgendwann werde ich das sicher probieren weil ich ja auch mal Conger fangen will, aber dazu bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen. Ein anderer Grund war das ich mit Futterkorb und 2 Haken gefischt habe, Hänger wären ja ziemlich vorrogramiert an schroffen Felsen. Da ich nur 2 FKs hatte wollte ich die nicht aufs Spiel setzen. Ferner hats am Strand auch supe geklappt; mein Ziel hab ich dort erreicht. 
Spinning mit squidjigs hab ich mal probiert bin aber da noch nicht drin, dachte auch erst die Calamari wären nur im Winter ufernah anzutreffen, nix da auch im sommer wurden sie von mir gesehen! 

Ich freu mich schon auf deine Berichte, hak bitte mal bei deinem Kumpel bisschen nach wenn ihr mal miteinander sprecht, ich bin immer interessiert. Schön das du dich hier auch beteiligst, lies einfach mal meine beiden Berichte dann weiste alles über meinen Urlaub. 
TL


----------



## chaturanga (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Barracudas und Bluefin vor Fuerteventura

Hallo, ich habe im Juni supergut gefangen.

Wie? Hier ist eine kurze Beschreibung:

1. Mit dem Boot raus aufs Meer
2. Auf Meeresvögel achten. Barracudas treiben ihre Beute an die Oberfläche. Achte mal auf die Köpfe dieser Fische. Sie haben ein unterständiges Maul, d.h. sie Jagen von unten nach oben an der Oberfläche.
3. Mit Garnelen und Brotgemisch an kleinen wiederhakenlosen Einzelhakenmit kleiner Stippe Köderfische fangen.
4. Dann am besten mit Hechtrute oder Meeresrute und geflochtener 
Schnur, Stahlvorfach oder min. 50er Vorfach und ca. 4 cm langem
Einzelhaken (Schenkel) den ca. 20 - 25 cm langen lebenden Köderfisch an der Schwanzflosse anködern und ca. 20 cm rauswerfen. Keine Pose oder Blei benutzen. Nur auf Fühlung angeln.
Dies ist eine Garantie für große Fische. Auf die Vögel zu achten ist meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste Indiz. Ich habe dies alles von 2 uralten spanischen Fischern gelernt. Ich hatte so dieses Jahr Fänge wie noch nie im Leben. Wenn du noch Fragen hast, meld dich ruhig.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine Erfolge an der Mittelmeerküste in Spanien und Griechenland beschränken sich auf kleine Bindenbrassen, Meeräschen und Barschartige. Da ich mit leichtestem Gerät unterwegs war (16er Haken, 16er Vorfach etc.) war ich aber auch gar nicht auf Großfisch aus. Das war niemals ein Angelurlaub und somit ok.  Der Fangerfolg ist mit Brotteig, Einsiedlerkrebsen und Schwimmbrot nahezu garantiert, wenn man eben sehr fein fischt und sich mit Kleinfisch zufrieden gibt. Eine Super Sache war ein Teig aus Brot und grünem Powerbait.

Eine Polbrille ist übrigens unheimlich hilfreich.

Köder, die nichts fingen, waren eingelegte Meeresfrüchte aus dem Supermarkt, Fischfetzen und diese flachen Saugmuscheln (Seepocken?), die an der Wasserlinie an den Felsen kleben.

Sporadische versuche mit Kunstködern brachten keinen Erfolg, außer einmal auf winzigem grünen Twister an freier Leine einige kleine Meeräschen.
Auf kleine Meeräschen sollten die Haken pbrigens extrem Spitz sein, damit sie in das rauhe Lippenpolster dringen. Fehlbisse gibt es trotzdem ohne Ende. Den Widerhaken sollte man andrücken, da beim Hakenlösen leicht die Lippe reissen kann.


Auf der gleichen Mole fing ein Kerl einen etwa 30cm langen Barschartigen auf einen länglichen weissen Gummifisch, den er an der Wasserkugel weit auswarf und wie ein irrer einkurbelte.

Sehr erfolgreich, aber auch irgendwann langweilig, war es in Griechenland im hüfttiefem Wasser stehend um sich herum Brot zu füttern, bald in einem Schwarm handlanger Brassen zu stehen und diese mit der freien Leine und Brot zu fangen. Mit der Angel in der Hand fängt man so garantiert nichts und die Fische bleiben aus. Auch sollte die Handleine mindestens eine 30er sein, da die Schnur mangels Pufferwirkung der Rutenspitze bei so kurzer Distanz leicht reisst.
Es empfiehlt sich die Schnur um einen Stock zu wickeln oder auf der Spule zu lassen, da sie bei Zug leicht in die Haut einschneidet.

Besondere Erlebnisse/Beobachtungen:

in Spanien fischten Einheimische in einem Hafen, in dem die Fischer ihre Fänge verluden (und Gammel über Bord ging) mit grobem Hechtgeschirr und halben Sardinen auf Grund und fingen  Meeräschen, schätzungsweise 60-70cm lang und mollefett. So viel zu Thema Algenfresser.

Von einer Mole aus drillte ich eine handlange Meeräsche, als ein Schlag in die Rute fuhr und ich die arg ledierte Meeräsche herauskurbelte. Barrakuda?

In Griechenland gab mit ein einheimischer den Tipp viele kleine Drillinge in einer Schlaufe zu befestigen und eine Scheibe Baguette in die Schlaufenmitte zu hängen. Di Fische haken sich selbst, oft auch außerhalb des Mauls. Nee, dann doch lieber Einzelhaken und Fehlbisse.

In Griechenland war ich sehr erstaunt, wie "schlecht" die Einheimischen angelten. Alte Männer saßen mit grobem Geschirr, schlecht ausgebleiten Posen und das Brot irgendwie an den Haken gesteckt stundenlang erfolglos am Hafen. Ich habe keine Ahnung was die da gemacht haben und vielleicht erschließt sich mit der Sinn dieser Technik nicht, aber das ganze sah absolut stümperhaft aus. Und die Opas saßen quasi überall. Seltsam.


----------



## zulu (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Barracudas und Bluefin vor Fuerteventura

Hallo, ich habe im Juni supergut gefangen.


Gruß Norbert


Ja das glaube ich dir. 

Aber es war nicht im mittelmeer.

Da ist das ganz anders als vor fuerte.

Was dort auf grund der fischdichte und größe der schwärme so prima klappt geht hier nicht unbedingt.

Nicht zu vergessen: es gibt dort einige arten, die im mare med nicht vorkommen und sich komplett anders verhalten.

freundlichst 

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## djoerni (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

auch wenn es schon ne ganze weile her ist. haben vor ca. zehn jahren auf korsika bei l'ile rousse von den felsen in der bucht nachts schöne conger bis 1,40 Meter auf sardinen, sowie tintenfische auf diese squidwobbler gefangen. tagsüber gab es reichlich kleine multen und doraden zwischen den felsen. diverse große fische rissen uns nachts auf die sardinenköder nach langen fluchten ab. evtl. rochen?
weiss natürlich nicht wie es jetzt aussieht. Aber damals war es schon ein highlight.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leute ich bin begeistert, so soll dieser Thread hier laufen! Tip top!

chaturanga ich glaub du brauchst Nachhilfe in Erdkunde...aber ist nicht schlimm, der wille zählt und es ist nett das du deine Erfahrungen teilst. Allerdings ist das keinesfalls mit dem Mittelmeer zu vergleichen das aus Gründen die jetzt hier zu aufwendig aufzulisten wären eine viel geringere Fischdichte hat. 

@ronny : Topbericht! Das mit den Meeräschen ist schon heftig, klar es sind allesfresser und nicht nur algenfresser,ein solches Nahrungsangebot würde cih mir aber auch nicht entgehen lassen. Ich hab die Beobachtung noch nicht gemacht, aber ein twisterwird bestimmt keine flüchtende Alge imitieren, oder?
Ich will mich deiner Behauptung beüglich Dosenmariscos nicht anschließen, ich hab damit schon gefangen. unter anderem die oblada in meinem Bericht. In Bezug auf frische Köder aber ein Furz, da nehm ich lieber einen Einsiedler, Wurm, Fischfetzen oder Tintenfisch etc. Einsiedler sind echt top! 
Bei deiner Meeräschenabbeissaktion kann vieles der täter sein: Lubina, Cuda,Palo, Seriola, Bluefish und vielleicht ja auch ein Hai |bla: So schluss mit Blabla. 
djoerni, so erschreckend das auch klingen mag, ich glaube es ist inzwischen wieder ganz anders. Fischer und Harpunettis haben den Beständen insbesondere an Großfisch stark zugesetzt. Ein Conger wächst ja nicht in 5Tagen auf über einen meter und in seiner Höhle ist er leicht abzuschießen. Die Bisse von damals einzuschätzen ist natürlich arg schwierig, insbesondere wenn man das Gebiet nicht kennt. Rochen,vor 10 Jahren vielleicht möglich. Aber ziehen die so ab? 
Und zulu hast du auch noch was zu berichten aus Kroatien oder möchtste nicht? 

Jetzt erstmal schluss, muss gleich noch wieder in die "Anstalt"


----------



## djoerni (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die Jungs mit den Harpunen haben wir damals auch schon gesehen. nur haben die "nur" meeräschen und tintenfische geschossen. nachts beim schnorcheln haben wir an einem riff schöne barsche gesehen. waren öfter mit lampe nachts unterwegs um evtl. mal nen conger live zu sehen. 
denke auch, dass das leider der Vergangenheit angehört.
Kenne Rochen nur von den Kanaren. Die gehen schon ganz schön isn geschirr...


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In all meinen Schnorcheljahren hab ich einen einzigen Rochen gesehen, aber das muss nichts heißen. Dementsprechend hab ich noch keinen Gefangen. 
An alle die die Möglichkeit haben eine Unterwasserlampe zu bekommen, nutzt das aus. Das ist eine Wahnsinnssache, ich habs heuer das erste mal gemacht und es ist echt klasse. Hab sogar 2 Aalartige auf Sand gesehen, aber was das war? 20-30cm lang.


----------



## zulu (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn nicht meeraal dann können das ganz normale aale anguilla anguilla gewesen sein.

Es gibt noch verschiedene andere Anguilliformes im med

schau mal ariosoma balearicum

Auch schlangenaale sind nachts oft zu sehen oder falsche muräne usw.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Muss ein ausschließlich nachtaktiver Sandbewohner sein. Die haben sich beide recht schnell eingegraben: Schwanz in Sand, paar Bewegungen, Fisch weg. Außerdem hatten die beiden Barteln, ich glaub nur ein paar. Das ist eben das Problem, ich kenne nix aalartiges mit Barteln. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja weiterhelfen.


----------



## zulu (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist sicher ein schlangenaal, habe ich auch schon beim nachttauchen gesehen, sind eher silbrig und flach, nicht drehrund.  Wie schnell die im sand verschwinden ist wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aha, danke soweit für deine Hilfe! Hast du eine konkrete Art? Also z.b. mittelmeerschlangenaal? Ich finde nur Fische die auch aussehen wie Schlangen. Schon kompliziert, aber es ist mir wichtig jedes Tier das ich sehe auch soweit möglich zu identifizieren. Hätte da noch zwei Kandidaten. 
Den Aalartigen hab ich eigentlich schon als rund in Erinnerung, und rötlich angehaucht. Schwierige Sache, woll. Hab auch noch nie einen Schlangenaalkopf gesehen, obwohl der Kopf rausgucken soll. 
Die Beute wird über den Geschmackssinn wahrgenommen, ist das auch über Barteln( oder sind die Geruch?)


----------



## zulu (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weiß auch nicht mehr...  #c  ist nicht so leicht wenn man es nicht selbst gesehen hat und ohne photos.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Joa ist klar, du hast mir ja schon viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten gegeben. Hab nachts keine Fotos gemacht weil Kamera+Lampe lässt sich schlecht machen. 
Ich dachte es gäbe nicht so viele Anguiliformes mit Barteln. 
einen unbekannten hab ich aber mit Bild, willstes versuchen?


----------



## zulu (15. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

zeig doch mal her
eventuell ist was zu machen

wegen den aalen mit den barteln mach dir keine weiteren gedanken das waren vermutlich verlängerte und nach unten gebogene nasenschläuche
das ist bei schlangenaalen so.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm, das kann ich dann auch nicht mehr sagen, sah halt aus wie Barteln, eins ist sicher ich werde sie wieder suchen! Und dann werde ich sie mal genauer anschauen. 
Der nächste Kandidat ist tagsüber fotografiert worden, trautesich aber leider nicht unter seinem Felsen weg. Da ich dort auch wieder mit Kamera geschnorchelt bin, dafür mit Schuhen die ich immer verloren habe ist der Fisch nur auf einem Bild drauf. 
Beschreibung: Hab ihn nie ganz gesehen,er hat nur seine Schwanzflosse gezeigt und war mit dem Kopf und Bauch unterm Fels, leider zu tief um so runter zu tauchen und ihn zu sehen. Hab ich vorher nie gesehen. Schlanker Körper ist zu vermuten mit einer Rückenflosse die den ganzen Rücken hinabreicht. Bläulichen Saum hatte die Schwanzflosse außen. Man sieht das das nach außen hin ein Farbwechsel vollzogen ist. 
Ich tippeauf was Dorschiges, die werden aber nie mit Schwanz fotografiert und in der Beschreibung im Buch stand nichts von diesem Saum, fischtheke gabs keinen Dorschartigen. Hau mal einen raus zulu, du kennst ihn vielleicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich seh grad das es mies zu erkennen ist, musste einmal Downloaden und dann erkennste viel mehr, suchen musst du selbst


----------



## Smallgame (15. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier hast du ein paar Kandidaten google mal vielleicht erkennst du den Fisch wieder:
Mittelmeerleng(molva dipterygia) spanisch Barruenda
Gabeldorsch (phycis phycis) spanisch Brotola de roca
Dreibartelige Seequappe oder Meerestrusche (gaidropsarus maditerraneus) spanisch Mollareta
um ein paar zu nennen diese haben noch einige Unterarten.
Ich denke du wirst fündig zumindest zwirbeln sich diese Exemplare alle gerne die Schnurbarteln


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Der Blauleng ist ein Grundfisch, der in 130 bis 1500 Metern Tiefe lebt


Ehm was glaubst du wie tief ich da wohl war? Nicht so tief, vielleicht ein paar meter, garnicht mal sooo tief nur eben schwer zu tauchen mit dem ganzen klimbim und meinem übermäßigen auftrieb!
Aber ich danke dir trotzdem, ich hatte einen Gabeldorsch vermutet, aufgrund des Bestimmungsschlüssels in meinem Kosmos mit Zeichnungen der Gattungen. Da war der Gabeldorsch sehr passend von der Flossenform, nur die blaue Umrandung war nicht erwähnt. Beim googlen hab ich nichts gefunden aber dank der lat. Namen jetzt doch: ist meiner Meinung nach eindeutig ein Gabeldorsch gewesen. Danke. http://puteauxplongee.com/bio/qfiles.php?taxonref=1035
Schade das ich nur sei Hinterteil gesehen habe...irgendwann gibts auch noch einen "ganzen".


----------



## zulu (16. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich seh grad das es mies zu erkennen ist,


 
Ja wirklich.... sehr , sehr mies...

soll das ein witz sein ?

ich seh da nix |bigeyes

kannst ein "wo ist der fisch" ratebild draus machen


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja bei meinen Künsten musst du auch nicht nru in der Mitte suchen! 
Einen ganzen Gabeldorsch hätte ich schon erkannt, es ist aber eben nur sein hinterteil, unten links.


----------



## Gelbbauchunke (17. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab das schon anderweitig in einem eigenen Thread gepostet. Was das für Fische sind - keine Ahnung. Gefangen hab ich sie an der türkischen Riviera.


Leider im Gegenlicht:

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/6918/fisch1.jpg


Fing man am Häufigsten:
http://img854.*ih.us/img854/4853/fisch3.jpg


Hatte messerscharfe Stacheln am Rücken:
http://img32.*ih.us/img32/2041/fisch5.jpg

Eine Barschart?
http://img268.*ih.us/img268/6948/fisch4.jpg

Der größte Fisch:
http://img5.*ih.us/img5/4684/fisch6.jpg

Auch ein sehr schöner Fisch:
http://img600.*ih.us/img600/3451/fisch7.jpg


----------



## Smallgame (17. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich versuch es mal
der erste ein Bunter Streifenlippfisch (labrus bimaculatus)
der zweite eine Brandbrasse (Oblada Melanura)
der dritte ist knifflig es könnte ein Fünffleckiger Lippfisch sein (Crenilabrus Roissali)
der vierte eine Marmorbrasse (Lithognathus Mormyrus)
der fünfte eine Ringelbrasse /Diplodus Annularis)
der sechste ein Mönchsfisch (Chromis Chromis)

alles ohne Gewehr


----------



## Smallgame (17. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

der dritte macht mir sorgen Lippfische haben nicht so eine Flossenform vielleicht ist es ja eine Schlenke (spicara smaris)


----------



## zulu (18. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na das ist ja mal eine kleine sensation :vik: (und das zu meinem dreihundertsten beitrag)

Gelbbauchunke !!!!!

Ich kenne diesen fisch


|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht....

 dann ist es einer dieser migranten der wie so viele fische über das rote meer und den suezkanal in das mittelmeer gekommen ist. Sehr verbreitet ist er im ind. ozean.

Ich habe ihn in kenia gefangen, dort heißt er *tafi* und gehört da zu dem begehrtesten was der fischmarkt hergibt.
Mich persönlich erinnert der geschmack etwas an scholle.

Er ist leicht mit brot oder algen zu fangen, denn er ist vegetarier.
Die stacheln können verdammt schmerzhaft sein, das mußte ich auch schon feststellen.

Es ist ein vorzüglicher Speisefisch , leider in manchen gegenden giftig, weil er auch giftige algen vertilgt.

Einige zeit nach dem fang verschwindet die körperzeichnung , dann wird der fisch braun.

Der lateinische name ist

*Siganus sutor*

Es gibt verschiedene deutsche namen

Aus dem englischen übersetzt...... : *Hasenfisch, Schuhmacher oder Schuster.*

*|wavey:*

*Z.*


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Türkei lässt ja einen Immigranten aus dem roten Meer nicht ausscließen woll?! Mir ist er unbekannt 
,ich denke wie smallgame, flosse passt nicht zu einem Lippfisch.
Aber beim ersten glaube ich nicht an einen Kuckuckslippfisch sondern an einen Meerpfau (Thalassoma pavo). Außerdem bin ich mir bei der Brasse nicht sicher. Ich glaube nicht das es eine Oblaa ist, kenne auch aus meinem Mittelmeerführer einen anderen, der es sein sollte nur liegt das Buch 1300km südlich von mir im Schrank. Eine Oblada hat einen eutlich zu erkennenden hellen Fleck um die Binde. Der ist da jetzt nicht so gut zu erkennen, du wirs es wissen. Außerdem is eine Oblada viel Blauer.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wer ist zur zeit wo? Wer ist wann wo? Was läuft so an der MedSea? Vielleicht traut sich ja noch der ein oder andere, hier werden sie geholfen wenn sie Fragen haben!


----------



## Michael_IN (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich war inzwischen schon einige Male in Budva/Montenegro beim Fischen allerdings immer von einem kleinen Boot aus. Auf Schleppen mit diversen Wobblern habe ich nie etwas gefangen. Was immer gut funktionierte, allerdings nur auf kleine Fische waren Tintenfischstücke direkt auf Grund. Keine Ahnung was das alles für Fische waren mit den "montenegrinischen Namen" konnte ich nichts anfangen und da ich eigentlich nur im Süßwasser fische habe ich mich auch nicht gekümmert wie die Fische wirklich heißen aber lecker waren sie in jedem Fall. Was auch gut funktioniert hat waren diese "Makrelensysteme" teilweise hat man wirklich "Vollbesetzung" also Fisch an allen fünf Seitenarmen. Sehr interssant ist auch das Fischen auf Tintenfisch mit diesen seltsamen "spezial Wobblern" mit dem Nadelkranz am Schwanzende. Wir hatten 20-30g Bleie und 50cm über dem Blei diese Tintenfischwobbler kaum zu spüren wenn die sich mit ihren Tentakeln im Köder verhängen und dann ganz sanft nach oben kurbeln wenn man meint, dass einer dran ist und vorsicht wenn man die Dinger aud dem Wasser hebt da spritzt dann erst mal Tinte, also in Deckung. Vom erzählen weiß ich, dass sehr selten Thunfischschwärme auftauchen dann muss es richtig abgehen dann ist innerhalb einer Stunde das Meer voll mit Booten, die machen dann richtig Beute aber wie gesagt das passiert alle heiligen Zeiten mal. 
Wir haben zu jeder Tageszeit Fisch gefangen, die Tintenfische gingen allerdings nur spät abends bzw. nachts.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du dich neu angemeldet um das zu posten? Danke #6
Die tintenfischwobbler heißen squidjigs. Die fängste natürlich hauptsächlich nachts,weil die Kalmare aus dem tiefen Wasser dann zum Jagen an die Küste kommen. 
Wenn du Fotos hast und wissen willst wie vdie Fischlis hießen, dann solltedaskein Problem sein.


----------



## PsychoBo (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin zusammen,

war mit meiner Holden 5 Tage auf Kreta. Habe es trotz durchzechter Nächte geschafft, 2 Mal im Morgengrauen am Wasser zu stehen. Am ersten Tag hat das Wetter gepasst und ich habe vor einer spiegelglatten See gestanden. Auch wenn ich ins Mittelmeer keinerlei Vertrauen hatte, habe ich es doch geschafft einen Fisch zu fangen. Zielfisch war eigentlich Wolfsbarsch. Gefangen habe ich beim 2. oder 3. Wurf einen 60-65 cm "Mittelmeer" Barracuda (_Sphyraena viridensis_). Hat mich schon etwas gefreut, da ich wirklich mit keinem Fisch gerechnet habe. Der Folgemorgen blieb bis auf ein paar Nachläufer (Mini-Barras) keinen Erfolg. Leider ist auch das Wetter an diesem Tag umgeschlagen, weswegen ich aufgrund hoher Wellen weitere Versuche unterlassen habe. 

Ich habe schon ein paar Barracudas in tropischen Gefilden gefangen. Dieser hier war vom Kämpfen her leider nicht mit anderen Barracudas zu vergleichen. Hat wohl auch daran gelegen, dass der Fisch leider mit einem Drilling im Auge gehangen hat. Deswegen musste ich den Fisch auch entnehmen. Ein einheimischer Angler, der mir nach dem Einpacken entgegen gekommen ist, hat sich aber extremst über den Fisch gefreut.  

Grüße
Boris

Location: Kleine Marina in der Nähe vom Lyttos Beach Kreta
Köder: Rapala X-Rap Blaue Makrele 10 cm
Uhrzeit: 6:20 Uhr


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

huh da kann ich ja mal auf anhieb antworten! Petri zum Cuda, toller Fisch :k und ich versuche immer einen zu kriegen. 
Schreibst du noch ein paar Zeilen an hilfreichen Dingen die mir vielleicht noch weiterhelfen. Auf jeden Fall ein toller Fang,aberwarum hast du ihn nicht selbst gegessen? 

Ich denke der Thread ist inzwischen zu einer netten Sammlung an Infos geworden, weiter so! Das klappt besser als ich mir erhofft hatte.


----------



## Onkelfester (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs,

am Samstag gehts los nach Spanien ans Mittelmeer.
Ich will mir eine Rolle mit ner 20er Geflochtenen mitnehmen und vor Ort ne billige Rute kaufen, die ich am Ende verschenken kann.
Beute sollen viele bunte Fische im Hafen und an der Hafenausfahrt werden.
Jetzt meine Fragen:

Lieber mit Pose oder lieber auf Grund angeln?
Welche Bleie und welche Hakengrößen sind empfehlenswert?
Was sollte man mitnehmen?

Ich erwarte nicht die Megarochen zu fangen und auch Barras stehen nicht unbedingt auf meiner Zielliste. Auch Meeräschen aus dem Hafen, die voll von Abfällen und Antifouling sind will ich nicht unbedingt fangen.
Mir geht es eher um die Vielfalt und wenn dann doch noch mal was, was groß genug für den Grill ist bei rauskommt, bin ich glücklich.


----------



## PsychoBo (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Schreibst du noch ein paar Zeilen an hilfreichen Dingen die mir vielleicht noch weiterhelfen. Auf jeden Fall ein toller Fang,aberwarum hast du ihn nicht selbst gegessen?



Moin.
Normalerweise hätte ich den Fang selbst verwertet. Ich war aber in einem VP Hotel. Einen Wolf hätte ich zur Kochstation geschleppt und mir braten lassen. Beim Barra war ich zu faul. 

Zum Fangen gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu schreiben. Der Fisch hat im geschützten Bereich der Marina in max. 1,50 m tiefen Wasser gebissen. Es war noch ziemlich dunkel, Köder wurde eher langsam geführt. Vorfach war ein ziemlich dünnes FC-Vorfach. Wo Fisch ist, fängt man auch Fisch.


----------



## Smallgame (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Onkelfester, 
Herbst ist eine sehr gute Zeit zum Fischen. Du kannst eine menge Methoden ausprobieren. Persönlich würde ich in Spanien, wäre ich einmal dort, eine Brandungsrute benutzen und eine gute Rolle mit 200 Meter Monofiler Schnur. Falls du eine Karpfenrolle besitzt brauchst du nur noch eine billige Teleskoprute aufzutreiben. Angeln würde ich auf Goldbrassen. Als Köder kannst du versuchen lange Würmer im Geschäft (oder selber buddeln) aufzutreiben diese mit hilfe einer Nadel aufziehen so das der Wurm über den ganzen Haken geht und der rest  noch über das Vorfach . Falls diese nicht verfügbar, Seegurken benutzen.(wie man die benutzt schrieb ich in diesem Forum irgendwo) Von denen würde ich große Stücke an den Haken und das Vorfach zusätzlich mit feiner Angelschnur umbinden. Das Ganze auf einer einfachen Laufblei Grundmontage und weit rauswerfen. Bügel öffnen oder Freilauf benutzen. Nach einem Biss die Dorade nicht anschlagen sondern weit Ziehen lassen während sie davonzieht, die Bremse immer mehr anziehen bis sie müde wird. Vom Hafenbecken wird das allerdings nichts eher vom Strand aus. 
Das ist nur eine Möglichkeit die du hast. Wenn ich nur einmal in Spanien wäre würde ich das als erstes mal probieren.
Willst du jetzt aber nicht so ein Hype aus dem Angeln machen, kauf dir ne billige Rute wie du es vorgehabt hattest und angle auf Grund mit Einsiedlerkrebsen und Seegurke oder Tintenfischkraken.
Viel Spass im Urlaub


----------



## Onkelfester (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In welcher Gewichtsklasse würdet ihr angeln?
Wie zu Hause auf Aal: Einfache Laufbleimontage 20-40 gr. und einen 8er Wurmhaken?
Oder doch lieber ne Segelpose und treiben lassen?


----------



## Smallgame (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich benutze immer eine einfache Montage zum Grundfischen
20-30 g Laufblei und 0,30 Monofil. Reicht aus für Hafenbecken.
Wenn du Posen benutzt fischst du auf Meeräschen vielleicht mal ein Hornhecht. Weiss nicht so recht wie es in Spanien aussieht, ich fische sonst in der Adria aber dürfte nicht so ein riesen Unterschied ausmachen. Mit der Hakengröße weiß ich auch nicht die Nummern sind immer irgendwie anders als man sie von zu Hause aus kennt. Ich nehme immer Mustard Saltwater größe 2 oder 3


----------



## Onkelfester (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Größe 2 oder 3?
Ich kenne die Hafenfische normalerweise als handtellergroße, bunte Erscheinungen, die sich auch in einem Aquarium prima machen würden.
Eigentlich dachte ich schon bei einer Hakengröße 8, daß das eventuell zu groß wäre.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenns dir nicht um den Großfisch geht, ists auch nicht schwierig. Wo gehts denn genau hin? Wenn ich heute abend Zeit hab kann ich vielleicht mal ein paar Zeilen dazu schreiben, sonst ist dir durch smallgame schon gut geholfen, der weis wovon er spricht! 

Bei VP ists natürlich verständlich. Eine gute Tat am Tag, nicht wahr? So hatte der andere seine Freude damit. Was mich wundert ist das er auf langsam geführten Wobbler ging. Ich hab das immer so verstanden: Es geht zu langsam, aber nicht zu schnell. Naja schöner Fisch, ok hab ich schon erwähnt.


----------



## Onkelfester (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es geht nach Peniscola (das heißt wirklich so)
Liegt etwa auf halber Strecke zwischen Barcelona und Valenzia.


----------



## T-Crash (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo !
Ich bin derzeit auf Kreta, in Rethimnon.
Habe nun schon 3 Abende versucht hier zu fischen.
Auf brot einige Bisse gehabt aber leider nichts gefangen.
Die Einheimischen fischen auch auf diese kleinen. Aber auch auf die  kleinen Hornhechte (ca 20cm), die sie dann als Köderfische benutzen.

Eines Abends habe ich einen Einheimischen beim fischen zugeschaut. Er  fischte mit einem Wobbler und fing gleich beim ersten Wurf einen  Barracuda von ca. 40cm. Ein paar minuten später noch einen der gleichen  Größe.
Ich ging mit Wobbler noch leer aus.

2 Tage Später bin ich wieder dorthin gefahren und versuchte mein Glück.  Erst wieder ein wenig mit brot, doch leider Fehlanzeige. Ich wollte dann  noch ein paar Würfe mit dem Wobbler machen und dann ins Hotel.
"Fiiiisch" ... da hatte ich einen am Band! Es war schon fast dunkel aber  konnte auf den Steinen dann noch erkennen das es ein schönes Exemplar  war. Also über die Steine auf die Mole kraxeln mit der Rute. Da sind  auch schon die Einheimischen zu Hilfe geeilt.  ... Ich habe den  Barracuda dann heraus gehoben! Schöner Fisch.





Schätzungsweise 60+

Die Tage werde ich es weiter versuchen!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#h Na dann Petri! Toller Fisch, ich liebe Barras! Korsika und Sardinien scheinen aber auch die Topreviere dazu zu sein. Ich wünsch dir weiterhin viel Glück und hoffe das du noch den ein oder anderen Erfolg.
Zur Fischerei mit Brot ein Tipp von mir. Wenn du mit Brot anfütterst kommen j viele Fische, wenn du dann aber auch mit Brot angelst dann pflücken die dir das ab ohne das dus merkst. Da sie dann aber im Fressrauch sind beissen sie auch auf vieles andere wie z.b. Dosenmuscheln, und die halten!


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heyho gibts schon wieder heimliche Rückkehrer die sich noch einmal ihre Fänge vergolden lassen wollen mit dem Lob der hier mitlesenden? Ich würde mich freuen, auch über PPP-Berichte.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Scheut euch nicht! Ich würde mich über weitere Berichte freuen. Jetzt sind Herbstferien, ich fahr morgen für 2 Wochen nach Spanien. Bericht folgt.


----------



## spy (6. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Dario,

freut mich, das wir deinen Trip so erfolgreich abschliessen konnten. Für dich dürften ja einige Träume in Erfüllung gegangen sein. Mir war wichtig, dir einfach "dein Revier" etwas näher vorzustellen. Denn man unterschätzt das Mare Med nur allzu gerne. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal, nachlassenden Muskelkater wünscht 

SPY


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja spy wenn du schon eine Vorlage gibst dann will ich auch mal noch was posten. Bin ich ja schließlich denen die sich nach ihrem Urlaub nie wieder gemelde haben schuldig. 
Muskelkater ist weg  Es war einfach ein wundervoller toller Tag. Mein Revier, nein unser Revier, hast du mir näher gebracht. Klasse tag gewesen. Die Med Sea und leergefischt? Sorry aber irgendwas macht ihr falsch... :q
Ich hab grad schon einen langen Bericht geschrieben. Ich poste einfach mal ein paar Fotos und lass die Sprechen. 
Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte. 
Wir haben einen größeren Fisch, wahrscheinlich Stachelmakrele, leider verloren aber im Drill gehabt. Ein unvergleichliches Erlebnis und ich bin nun mit der hochriskanten und sehr ansteckenden Sonderform des Angelvirus infiziert |supergri Soll als Spätfolge Chronischen Geldmangel nach sich ziehen können...


----------



## polakgd (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo zusammen.

da es hier jemanden gibt der auf fangbericht steht, hau ich mal einen rein.

für alle pros vorweg "Anfängerfangbericht"

Ich bin einer der glücklichen männer der ne frau hat die auch angeln mag.
also sind ich und meine frau in die flitterwochen mit angelzeug gefahren. 
wir waren in kroatien genau vodice. 
war vorher nie am meer angeln und war auch das erste mal am mittelmeer.
habe zuerst auf grund versucht.
meine angel die ich mithatte war eine krapfenrute vom aldi.
3m 70g wg.
als ködertip der einheimischen hab ich ein stück von na schnecke genommen. hatte auch schnell was dran.
war so ein kleiner grundfisch der ales inhaliert hat.
den biss hab ich natürlich bei so einer größe gar nicht gemerkt.
das war nicht das, was man tolles angeln nennt.
ich hab mir dan das angeln von den einheimischen abgeguckt.
die angeln ohne rute nur mit schnur blei hacken und köder.
da hab ich mich im vorteil gesehen, weil ich mit meiner rute weiter werfen kann als die.
okay köder dran auswerfen und langsam über dem grund ziehen. ergebnis lippfische, brassen, sägebarsche und schriftbarsch.
meine frau hat ohen rute geangelt, so wie die kroaten.
sie hatte auch besseren erfolg als ich muß ich gestehen.
mit dieser technik spürt man halt die bisse besser.
als köder eignen sich schneckenstücke muscheln kalamaris oder einsiedlerkrebse.

das erste ist ne goldstrimme glaub ich die anderen beiden kenn ich nicht.
denke brassenarten.


----------



## polakgd (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

tachenkrebs mit schuh gefangen
pfauenlippfisch
meerjunker


----------



## polakgd (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ scorp möcht mal ein lob loswerdern für deine mühe.
hab interessiert mitgelesen und freu mich auf das was ich noch nicht gelesen hab. 

hast mal geschrieben du kannst tintenfische fangen.
wie machst du das den?
hab mal einen beim schnorcheln gesehen, der ist aber schnell abgedühst. 
vielleicht kannst mir auch sagen wie man kalamaris filetiert. hätte öfter welche käschern können, aber wuste nicht was man essen kann und was nach tinte schmeckt.

mfg


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön das man das hier zu schätzen weis. Ich hab natürlich eauch das Motiv der eigenen Informationserhaltung und des Infoaustauschs aber hauptsächlich noch der Unterhaltungswert. Aber ich habe gemerkt als ich begonnen hab mich zu informieen, das es erstmal total dünn ist was man zur MedSea konkretes findet und es werden oft Tips erfragt und dann steht nie ob sie denn geklappt haben! und so sind die Tips nicht viel Wert. 
Die Brassen die du gefangen hast sehen toll aus, deine beiden Unbekannten hab ich noch nicht gefangen,kann sie dir aber bestimen. 
Da hätten wir einmal wahrscheinlich diplodus cervinus, hab ich aber erst einmal gesehen. Ist übrigens wohl recht selten und ich habe mir geschworen alle davon zu releasen. Aber das muss man selbst wisssen. Der rote sollte Pagellus erythrinus sein. Beides gute Speisefische, weil Brassen. Der Pagellus ist übrigens ein ganz toller Fisch Unterwasser. ODer? Tolle MArmorierung. 

Tintenfische gehört sich klar definiert. Ich kann Kraken fangen, das sehr erfolgreich aber nur im Sommer. Kalmare und Sepien bin ich noch am rantasten. Die sind sehr sehr Unterschiedlich. 
Tinte it glaube ich geschmacksneutral, man tut sie ja auch an diese Reismatsche aus Italien wo mir der name nicht einfällt. Kann gerne noch was dazu schreiben.


----------



## bassproshops (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo

Wir fahren jedes Jahr im Frühling nach Mallorca.
Ichu nd mein bruder angeln da auch viel, unsere Fänge waren bislang aber eher mittel...

-viele kleine und eine fette Meeräsche immer auf schwimmbrot 
-ebenfalls auf Schwimmbrot Meerbrassen, solche Goldstriemen usw.
-beim Grundangeln vom Ufer kleine Doraden !? undso auf Würmer oder Krabben undso ( wir klauen immer beim Hotel Buffet  )
-beim Bootsangeln mit Paternostern und mini-Köfis massenhaft leine Barsche, Lippfische keine Ahnung wie die alle heißen, bunte Fische halt 

Bei einerGlasbodenfahrt konnten wir auch einen riesigen Barracudaschwar sehen (!!!)

Da ich eig. eher der Spinnfischer bin wollte ich mal fragen ob das da Sinn macht auf größere Fische ( welche Arten findet man überhaupt vor ? ) ?

Bestimmt haben einige den Begriff Rockfishing schon gehört, lässt es sich an der dortigen Steilküste anwenden ( mit Miniwobblern und Gufis, DropShot etc...) ???


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Im Hotel klauen nana! Das wird ja eigentlich nicht gerne gesehen...|bigeyes
Zur Frage der Arten, meinste jetzt vom Ufer aus oder insgesamt? Vom Ufer Wolfsbarsch,Barracuda,Bastardmakrele und noch ein paar andere. Die sind aber nicht so häufig dort anzutreffen sprich Bonito, Bluefish und Stachelmakrelen oder Zackenbarsche. 
Da das Rockfishing ja von einigen in Frankreich betrieben wird gehe ich davon aus das sich mit Drop Shot was fangen lässt. Die Miniwobbler sind natürlich wahrscheinlich effektiver. 
Du kannst die Meeräschen als Livebait präsenieren, da könnte was bei rum kommen.


----------



## zulu (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Brassen die du gefangen hast sehen toll aus, deine beiden Unbekannten hab ich noch nicht gefangen,kann sie dir aber bestimen. 
Da hätten wir einmal wahrscheinlich diplodus cervinus, hab ich aber erst einmal gesehen. Ist übrigens wohl recht selten und ich habe mir geschworen alle davon zu releasen. Aber das muss man selbst wisssen. Der rote sollte Pagellus erythrinus sein. Beides gute Speisefische, weil Brassen. Der Pagellus ist übrigens ein ganz toller Fisch Unterwasser. ODer? Tolle MArmorierung. 

ups....
#d
Der scorpion irrt sich....der mit den streifen ist eine streifenbrasse spondyliosoma c. .....gut zum essen
der rote ist achselfleckbrasse pagellus acarne...hat viele gräten und bleibt klein:m

Z.


----------



## arminpa65 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ups....
#d

Der scorpion irrt sich....

Da kann ich nur zustimmen.

Streifen oder Schwarzbrasse
Black Seabream heißen sie in UK.
Sehr begehrt und ein super Kämpfer.

Mit der Qualität der Axillary Bream  Schulterfleckbrasse ist es echt nicht weit her. Wird zu Fischmehl verarbeitet.

arminpa


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich lasse mich hier gerne korrigieren, aber wäre es Polakd aufgefallen? Ich wollte euch mal testen, die ihr im Background wartet! Jetzt seid ihr da. 
Diplodus cervinus ist mir soweit als eine gestreifte Brasse bekannt, eigentlich mit stärkeren Streifen aber Farbe verblasst. Am Kopfprofil lässt sich jedoch erkennen das es nicht stimmen kann. http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...2410650896&page=2&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:12 Kenne ich infach nicht so frisch und unter Wasser nicht wirklich zu sehen, oder?Schulterfleckbrasse,hab ich keinerlei Einwände, eindeutig. Ein Pagellus war klar, nur nicht was für iner. Ich esse übrigens alles und deshalb chätze ich sowas vielleicht anders ein. Viele Gräten heißt ja nicht automatisch das es ein schlechter Fisch ist. 
Hat mal jemand ein Foto von einer frischen diplodus cervinus?


----------



## Smallgame (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nun muss ich auch noch ein wenig senfen 

Die Reismatsche aus italien wird Risotto genannt und benutzt man die Tinte so ist sie keineswegs ohne Geschmack. Sie gibt den Risotto eine leicht bittere Note. 
Schwarzes Risotto ist eine Spezialität und es mag dir dein Barrakuda vom Grill sich in eine ordinäre Currywurst verwandeln
solltest du noch einmal Reismatsche dazu sagen


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry diese Reismatsche meinte ich. Ich finds eigentlich sehr lecker also da mal keine Sorgen mir waren nur immer Radiccio und panacotta im kopf rumgespukt und ich kam nicht drauf.


----------



## zulu (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zugegeben scorpion, Streifenbrasse und Zebrabrasse sehen sich auf den ersten Blick |bigeyes sehr ähnlich.

Ich habe noch keine Zebras gefangen.

 @smallgame , hast Du ein Rezept für das Risotto ?

ich habe noch etwas Tinte im Eisschrank 

reicht die Tinte von 2 Kalmaren ?


#h

Z.

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meinste ich sollte meine auch mal verwaren. Hab erst einmal eine Sepia gefangen und beim ausnehmen, huch alles schwarz. Ich hatte erwartet sie habe sich schon ausgesprüht. Das hat eine ganz komisch Konsistenz, so dickflüssig. 
Zulu was sind denn deiner meinung nach die Fische die ich gepostet habe? Habe übrigens auch nochmal das Rätsel mit den roten Aalen und jetzt ein Fischthekenfoto.


----------



## polakgd (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wie sieht das den aus mit den kraken tintenfischen und kalemaren. kann man da alle aus dem mm esse oder muß man sich da auskennen? und wie nimmt man die eigentlich auseinander?|kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du kannst die Kopffüßer nicht nur essen, sind sind auch ziemlich lecker. Beim ausnehmen unterscheiden sie sich. 
Kalmar ist am einfachsten. Du packst ihn an den Armen und ziehst den Teil raus, da kommen schon ein paar Sachen mit, wie z.b. die tintenblase. Die Arme sind köstlich, da schneidest du zwischen Augen und Armen, wenn du es richtig machst bleibt das Maul direkt am augenteil dran, sonst musste es rausmachen. Kalmare haben genau wie Sepien einen Schulp, den ziehste raus, sieht aus wie Plastik. Dann auswaschen, Haut ab und ab in die Pfanne. Bei Sepien verhält es sich ähnlich nur musst du sie aufschneiden um an den Schulp zu kommen. 
Verletzt du die Tintenblase kannste entweder deine "reismatsche"|supergri#h damit würzen oder einfach abwaschen. 

Kraken ist etwas komplizierter. Da musst du den Kopftteil umstülpen und alles rausreißen. Ein Krake ist aber gummiger als die 10Armigen Cephalopoden. Du kannst das ganze durch kurzes einfrieren und auftauen oder durch langes Kochen sowie schlagen an die Wand verbessern. Beim Kochen tut man einen Korken dabei. Wenn du den Kraken gekocht hast kannste die Haut easy abmachen und die Arme so abschneiden das der Maulteil in Müll kommt. 
Noch Fragen?


----------



## zulu (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Zulu was sind denn deiner meinung nach die Fische die ich gepostet habe?.


 
ich halte das was da in der bilge liegt für marmorbrassen
so ein gesicht hat nur diese art
vermutlich habt ihr mit wurm muschel oder krebsfleisch über sandigem grund max 60 m tief gefischt

Z.


----------



## Smallgame (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ scorpion ich halte das auch für Marmorbrassen. Sehr lecker, gute Qualität 

@Zulu
Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen die Tinte von Calmaren wird beim Kochen nicht genutzt. Die ist zu Krümelig und wenig effektiv. Man nimmt Sepiatinte. (bei meinem Fischhändler am Markt im Hamburg kann man sogar welche bestellen)
Rezept ist einfach:
Man braucht ein halbes kilo risottoreis oder anderes, ein liter fischfond, 250 ml weisswein, 1 kg sepia kleingeschnitten, oder tintenfisch calmar geht auch, 1 rote zwiebel, zwei knobizehen, petersilie, salz pfeffer etwas butter und zwei teelöffel sepiatinte.
Nun zwiebeln, knobi und den reis in olivenöl andünsten, ja den reis ungekocht und roh mit andünsten, tintenfischstücke mit dazugeben und auch andünsten. nach einigen minuten dünsten mit dem wein das ganze ablöschen. petersilie salz pfeffer (jetzt kann man auch ein wenig tomatenmark hinzufügen muss man aber nicht) würzen und nach und nach den vorher erhitzten fischfond hinzufügen und die zwei teelöffel sepiatinte auch noch rein. das ganze runterköcheln lassen und wenn der reis fertig ist, eine gute portion butter so ungefähr 30gr einrühren. fertig.
Kein Parmesankäse mit einarbeiten das passt bei diesem risotto garnicht.
PS: sieht nacher ziemlich finster aus auf dem Teller ganz schwarz und es ragt hier und 
dort noch ein Tentakel aus der Masse... Sieht aus wie ein Klingonisches Nationalgericht.

gruß


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein keine Marmorbrassen, die kenne ich nun wieder zu gut als das ich die verwechseln würde. Spy nannte sie immer Streifenbrassen. Die sind es ja wohl nicht, ich dachte wegen des lateinischen Namens Diplodus Sargus und des spanischen Sarg oder Sard für die Große Geißbrasse.  Zustimmung von allen seiten??? Sehr lecker trotzdem und die Lithognathus gehören ja auch zu meinen Brandungsangel-Zielfischen
lg scorp


----------



## zulu (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



			
				Smallgame;3481325PS: sieht nacher ziemlich finster aus auf dem Teller ganz schwarz und es ragt hier und 
dort noch ein Tentakel aus der Masse... Sieht aus wie ein Klingonisches Nationalgericht.
 [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Danke ! muß ich unbedingt probieren #6


----------



## zulu (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Nein keine Marmorbrassen,Große Geißbrasse.
> lg scorp


 
hast wohl recht...  die brustflosse ist zu spitz für marmorbrasse.
 der punkt am schwanz ist undeutlich zu sehen . das irritiert etwas . Auf dem einen bild hälst du den ja schön zu.

Du musst bessere und deutlichere bilder einstellen, wenn du was genau wissen willst.
fisch plan hinlegen und draufhalten  wenn du den fisch von vorne ablichtest verfälscht es die figur  . kein blitz verwenden! auf reflexe  und farbtreue achten...bilder in der spüle gehen garnicht... da sieht man nichts 

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ging bei denen auch nicht ums bestimmen. 

Marmorbrasse ist viel flacher und hat ein ganz anderes Maul.


----------



## polakgd (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hey scorp.

bist ja auch gern am  schnorcheln.
wo kann man den deiner meinung nach am besten schnorchel?
bzw wo warst du überall schnorcheln.

war bis jezt nur in koatien.
von dem was ich mir so noch leisten könnte soll egypten wohl am besten sein.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin Schüler mit Festziel Spanien, Cap de Creus. Da kannste super schnrocheln. Ich will diesen Winter tauchen lernen. Ich glaube das dudort überall schön schnorcheln kannst, wenn man noch nichts anderes kent. Aber wenn man mal z.b. auf komodo war dann beeindruckt einen ägypten wohl kaum mehr.


----------



## polakgd (11. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

für komodo reicht mir wohl das kleingeld nicht.
aber wenn ich es hätte würd ich wohl im great barrier reef tauchen


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zulu ich wollte doch noch was von dir bestimmt haben, eine aufdich zugeschnittene Herausforderung
Hier ist sie dann. :l


----------



## Smallgame (18. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

naja... den Namen auf dem Preisschild hättest du ja schon mal unkenntlich machen können um das spannender zu Gestalten
so ist es ja einfach


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.google.de/search?gcx=c&q...wi&biw=969&bih=632&sei=GmXGTtrTEorPsgb5v-2ABw 
na dann klär mich auf? Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das spanische Recherche kaum was bringt, in diesem Fall ists wohl sogar Català. Hast du nen lateinischen Namen? Ich hatte keine Lust auf die Suche zu gehen und habs einfach mal hier gepostet.|rolleyes


----------



## Smallgame (18. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Roter Bandfisch, Cepola Rubescens 
(Spanisch cinta aber auch cepola nach meinem Fischbuch)


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|bla:

Danke, der ist es. Aber ob es jetzt der ist den ich im Sommer gesehen habe. Hmm mal schauen.
Was benutzt du für ein Buch?


----------



## Smallgame (19. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leider kein deutsches. Es ist ein kroatisches in welchem alle Fische der Adria katalogisiert sind. Biologie, größe, aussehen
verhalten, Namen in latein und etwa 10 weiteren Sprachen, wirtschaftliche bedeutung, geschmack und Fangmethoden. Ein ziemlich gutes Buch aber leider auf kroatisch


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na gut mit Kroatisch gewinne ich keinen PReis, ich kenne nicht ein Wort! Wobei eszum bstimmen ja ausreichenwürde. Ich brauche mal ein neues, nicht nur weil mein kosmos schon total auseinanderfällt, es sind mir auch einfach zu wenig Fischarten drinne. Da ist weder nen Thunfisch, ne Sardiene oder eine Sparus aurata drin. Wei nicht warum sie die weggelassen haben. Als Taucher oder Schnorchler bekomme ich doch eher eine Dorade zu sehen als einen Schwertfisch! Oder irre ich da |supergri


----------



## bassproshops (19. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lngsam rückt der nächste Mallorc Urlaub näher...

Bleibt noch eine Frge wo man immer geteilte Meinungen zu hören bekommt 
Benötige ich einen zusaätzlichen Angelschein (Salzwasser) ??
Die letzten Jahre kam niemand und die Einheimischen angeln glaube ich auch einfach so aber bevor mir mein teures Gerät dann abgenommen wird !?


----------



## Keno (19. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> |bla:
> 
> Danke, der ist es. Aber ob es jetzt der ist den ich im Sommer gesehen habe. Hmm mal schauen.
> Was benutzt du für ein Buch?



Versuch mal Fishbase.org ....#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey fishbase ist odch bereits bekannt, man sucht nur oft die einfachere Alternative und im Urlaub hab ich nie internet.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute fand das eigentlich ganz schön wie das über den Sommer lief, ist schon eine nette Infosammluung geworden. Ich fahre jetzt also doch noch diese Jahr nach Spanien: 25.12 gehts los, angeln werde ic hnatürlich auch probieren. Ist aber natürlich zu dieser Jahreszeit schon mal schwieriger, aber ich denke es klappt. Berichten werde ich, ist ehrensache. Wer fährt denn jetzt noch alles über Fest ans Mare Med? Würde das gerne weiter fortführen, denke das ist im Interesse aller, also ruhig mal einen kleinen Bericht reinstellen |bla:
So genug gebrabbelt. Ich wünsch schonmal schöne Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## arminpa65 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja stimmt

da ist was zusammen gekommen  :vik:

würde mich nicht wundern wenn du uns

im neuen jahr den ersehnten barra präsentieren würdest

#6

hau rein

arminpa


----------



## Franz_x (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

Herbst und Winter sind eigentlich DIE Jahreszeiten für Cuda und Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer vom Ufer!

Viel Erfolg!

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau wir werden sehen! Hab mir erstmal dünnere FCbesorgt, und dann kann ich nur hoffen. Aber irgendwann muss es klappen. 2012 wirds passieren, gehe ich auch von aus. 
Schön das ihr mich hier neu motiviert, ich will den Thread eigentlich so weiterführen. IS auch ganz spaßig. Und zu der Zeit wo ich mich informiert habe, Berichte sind was wert, aber unbestätigte Tipps, die bringen nichts. Also lieber mal einen Fehlerbericht schreiben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So wieder da
Ich schreib mal nichts von nicht gefangenem, war aber auch nicht so viel angeln. Auszuprobieren galt es diesmal das Angeln auf Zehnarmige. So in der Abendstunde hats bei 3 Versuchen 2mal nen Fang gegeben.
1 Kraken, in einen Topf mit Lorbeerblättern,Zwiebeln,Knovel und Korken released. 
Und dann einen tollen Kalmar, 70cm mit Armen. Tolles Teil
Sonst noch wer weg gewesen?


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

auf sardinien erwischt man vom ufer aus  am besten mit grund montage laufblei (im grunde die einfachste erdenkliche montage) 
in den abendstunden bei starkem wind mit wurm.
achtung! mit wurm muss man aufpassen, weil man da die vor allem im sommer oft vorkommenden und gierigen petermännchen (ausgezeichnete speisefische(!)) fängt, welche sich leider nich umgehen lassen. aber wenn einem auffällt, dass man nur diese fängt und keine meerbrassen (oder dergleichen), dann sollte man platz wechseln. oft reichen da schon hundert meter weiter.

für die spinnfischer, die es mal im norden sardiniens versuchen wollen:
im sommer klappts am besten mit den großen cudas bis zu 6 kilo(das ist viel für die art!). am besten einfach nur schnell führen ohne besonderen führungsstil.
im winter sollte man es auf wolfsbarsch probieren. wahre hotspots sind da flussmündungen, die sich teilweise kilometer weit strecken. wie immer mit wobbler, langsamer köderführung mit ausgefeilten führungsstil oder ein meeräsche am system langsam einkurbeln. man kann ruhig auch größere meeräschen montieren, weil in diesen hotspots oft wahre monster bis 10 kilo rumschwimmen

wer noch fragen hat, ich habe schon die meisten angelmethoden ausprobiert, kann ruhig stellen.


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



salvelinusalpinus schrieb:


> ... weil man da die vor allem im sommer oft vorkommenden und gierigen petermännchen (ausgezeichnete speisefische(!)) fängt,...




schön, mal wieder zu lesen.
petermännchen - mit vorsicht behandeln -  mit genuss genießen.


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

einmal habe ich extra mit handschuhen gefischt.
trotzdem hat ein kapitaler brocken von 2 kilo es geschafft mich irgwie zu erwischen
zum glück nur leicht gestreift


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey! JA Petermänchen mit Respekt behandeln, böses Fischli! 

Wenn du hier schon so chön von guten Cudas schreibst, dann hast du doch bestimmt auch Bilder von Cudas oder? Und deine Köder würden mich auch sehr interessieren, einfach um sie meiner Infosammlung hinzuzufügen und evtl dann mal auszuprobieren. Cuda ist schließlich mein Ziel für dies JAhr. 
TL scorp


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

bilder habe ich jetzt leider keine, weil die kamera auf meiner lieblingsinsel liegt.
und als köder habe ich schwimmende rapalas von ungefähr 10cm (+/-2cm).
mit schnellem und abwechslungsreichen führungsstil kann man sie überlisten.
achte darauf, dass du deine köder über felsigen meerboden wirfst.
desto ruhiger das meer desto abwechslungsreicher der führungsstil.
wo wirst du denn angeln?


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Revier: Cap Creus Spanien. Hab zu allen meinen bisherigen Cudaversuchen in diesem Thread was geschrieben. Es ist jetzt nicht so das ich auf deine Tips angewiesen bin um was zu fangen. Ich habe jemanden der sich mit der Fischerei in meinem Revier auskennt und der mir tips gibt, aber ich höre auch gerne von anderen. Rapalas haben bei mir bisher noch nichts gebracht, ich hatte aber beim schnorcheln auch den Eindruck das die Cudas recht tief stehen, deshalb hatte ich eigentlich auch das nichtklappen mit den Rapalas mir erklärt. Ich würde mich freuen wernn du mal Zugriff auf deine Fotos hast, welche zu posten. Ich gucke sehr gerne was andere fangen, und wenn du schon von 6kg sprichst. 
TL scorp


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

komisch, dass deine cudas am grund stehen|kopfkrat
aber normalerweise kommen sie zum rauben hoch.
ich habe jetzt leider nur bilder von kleinen cudas, die ich bald hochlade.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau her damit! Ich studiere Fische natürlich sehr gerne, also habe ich sie beim schnorcheln beobachtet. Die Exemplare waren aber auch nichts großes. Sind sie im Schwarm, und rauben nicht. So habe ich sie immer über Seegras, oder Mix gesehen. Dann immer knapp über dem Seegras. 
Einmal durfte ich einen riesigen Fischschwarm(Ährenfisch denke ich) durchschwimmen. Drin waren Lubina und Cuda. Aber nur ein Cuda. Die Lubina standen mitten im Schwarm und schwammen langsam umher, schlugen dann schnelle Haken. Der Cuda stand immer nen Meter unterm Schwarm und stieg 2-3 mal an die untere Grenze. Der war aber auch nicht wirklich aktiv dabei. 
Das sind meine Beobachtungen,was keineswegs deine Erfahrungen anzweifeln soll. Es kann gut sein das sie nur "oben" beißen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich dachte jetzt kommen auch Bilder |kopfkrat


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Äh tut mir leid.
Aber das handy mit den fotos ist gerade in berlin und ich in münchen
Ist des handy von meiner schwester, die aber morgen kommt mit den fotos
Fischst du auch auf wolfsbarsch oder bist du voll auf barrkuda?


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also, ich versuche! Geklappt hat das noch nicht, aber hatte mit wolfsbarsch mehr Erfolg als mit Cuda, denn ich hatte wenigstens Wolfsbarschnachläufer.
Mich interessiert alles was da rumschwimmt, auch mit Sargos hab ich mich intensiver beschäftigt.  

Wenns Handy ne Weltreise macht kein Problem, ich wollte ja nur erinnern, denn die Fotos würde ich gerne sehen. Ich gucke immer gerne um meine Sehnsucht zu stärken. Cuda ist halt ein Fisch der mich irgendwie beeindruckt, deswegen auch das Ziel einen zu fangen. Aber ich bin über alles Happy.


----------



## mike_w (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War im Spätherbst in Side, Türkei und im Spätwinter 2011 in Gran Canaria. Im Atlantik habe ich beim Schnorcheln nur einige kleine Rochen und wenige Kleinfische im Felsenbereich gesehen.

In der Türkei waren viele kleine Fische in Ufernähe.

Habe mal für 1 Stunde vom Strand unseres 5* Hotels geangelt und hatte fast nach jedem Wurf Kleinfische am Haken.
Methode: 20 gr. Blei, 0,20mm Monofil und ein selbstgebundenes Parternoster mit 4 Haken der Größe 10. Insgesamt 4 Sorten, mir alle unbekannt.
Köder: Rohes Hühnerfleisch, fingernagelgröße


----------



## Angler Hamburg (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:vik:18.10.11 bis 08.01.12 = Griechenland / Mittelmeer

:lMeer / Hafen = Fisch

#d ja und nein : im Hafen von Kiparissia (zur Orientierung ca. 150 km südlich von Patras) wollten wir Wolfsbarsche (Lavraki) fangen.
Mein griechischer Angelkollege hatte folgende Köder

Korean Seaworms und dicke (1 bis 2 cm im Durchmesser) lebende Würmer besorgt.

Mit den Korean Seaworms Stücken und einem sehr kleinen Haken habe ich mir dann ziemlich zügig meine Köderfische aus dem Mittelwasser gefangen.:q

#6Köderfische aufgezogen und ab damit ins Hafenbecken.

Wassertiefe 8 bis 11 m.

Ergebnis: ein kurzer Anfasser, die Rute bog sich und das war es auch schon.

Weiter Versuche mit den dicken Würmern, mit Korean Seaworms auf Grund, mit Blinker, Wobbler pp. brachten keinen Erfolg.;+

Größere Fische waren vereinzelt zu sehen#h aber ????? 

Aber dafür haben wir mehr erfolg bei unserer Olivenernte gehabt. 135 kilo reines Olivenöl.

Das ist auch ein schönes Ergebnis.

Bis dann : wenn es in diesem Jahr wieder heißt: auf nach Griechenland: ab ans Mittelmeer, die Fische rufen.

m.f.Petri angler hamburg #h:vik::k


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nix gegangen mit Lavraki? Das ist ja schade, wo du doch so viel Zeit hattest  Aber Würmer mit 2cm Durchmesser?!!! Hilfe, da kriegt man ja Angst! 
Ich hoffe mal nächstes mal gibts besseres zu berichten, ich sollte auch mal langsam den Cuda auf die Schuppen legen. Wann gehts bei dir wieder los? 

Aber 135kg Olivenöl ist ne Hausnummer, wieviele Bäume hast du denn da zu beernten? Und was machste mit dem ganzen Öl?


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

da sind se!
aber wie gesagt, es sind wirklich kleine#c
das foto zeigt meinen kleinen bruder mit einem von den beiden cudas.
die anderen haben kleine gummifische attackiert.
der eine der ausschaut wie n aquariumfisch hat ganz fiese zähne.
habe leider keine ahnung wie die heißen|uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey, ich find den Cuda cool! Danke das du die fotos gepostet hast, find ich immer aufmuntern in dieser Jahreszeit.


----------



## kali0120 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo
ein paar Bilder von den Fischen die ich im September an der Costa Brava in Spanien gefangen habe

1 ein Bonita
2 ein Schwertfisch
3 ein Blauflossen Thun

Petri
Kali


----------



## kali0120 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



salvelinusalpinus schrieb:


> da sind se!
> aber wie gesagt, es sind wirklich kleine#c
> das foto zeigt meinen kleinen bruder mit einem von den beiden cudas.
> die anderen haben kleine gummifische attackiert.
> ...


 

Der auf dem zweiten Bild ist eine kleine Dorade schmecken sehr gut mit Ihren Zähne knacken die Muscheln und Krustentiere
Gruß Kali


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Kali nu erzähl keinen Scheiß, wenn das ne Dorade ist dann ist dein Schwertfisch ne qualle. Ne Dorade kann man im übrigen auch nicht als Aquarienfisch bezeichnen. 
Echt schönes Getier das du rausgezogen hast, hast du Angaben zu den Fischen? Gewicht und Länge? Oder releast?


----------



## kali0120 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na Kali nu erzähl keinen Scheiß, wenn das ne Dorade ist dann ist dein Schwertfisch ne qualle. Ne Dorade kann man im übrigen auch nicht als Aquarienfisch bezeichnen.
> Echt schönes Getier das du rausgezogen hast, hast du Angaben zu den Fischen? Gewicht und Länge? Oder releast?


 
Hallo scorp schau dir den link an dann wirst du sehn das das eine kleine Dorade ist
der Schwertfisch war 1,87m
vom Thun haben wir leider nichts

Gruss Kali


http://www.google.com/imgres?q=dora...tbnw=156&start=27&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:27


----------



## k-bay (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na, ne dorade ist es nicht. sehr wohl aber eine brassenart.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

^^Jau kali das hab ich auch nicht bezweifelt. Ich weiß aber wie eine Dorade aussieht, und die hat ne schwarze Binde vorne, und nen Goldnen Streifen auf der Schnauze. Es geht eher Richtung pagell, zulu kann dir den bestimmt genau sagen. 
Schau mal Posting eins von diesem Thread an, das ist nen Pagell. Klar, auch Dorade rouge genannt. Aber nur zum besseren Verkaufspreis  
1,87m, stolzes Teil. Wann warste unten? Und wo?


----------



## zulu (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich lach mich weg  |jump:

das ist doch ein speerfisch und kein schwertfisch  |splat2:

|peinlich


Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh zulu wie Recht du doch hast! Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, wobei ich zu meiner Verteidigung sagen muss das ich beides noch nie gesehen habe...peinlich. Vorallem für Kali!!!


----------



## kali0120 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr hab recht,  ob das peinlich ist mal da hingestellt das Wissen halt die Wenigsten gehört auf jedenfall zu der Familie der Marlins selbst die Einheimischen redeten über einen Swordfisch ist mir auf jedenfall nicht so wichtig war halt ein Supertag und Erlebnis.

Ich bin oft in Ampuriabrava das war eine Tour mit Fun Fishing
die bieten das Hochseeangeln an

Gruß


----------



## zulu (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hast ja recht....ich gratuliere dir zu diesem wunderschönen speer

das ist ein sehr schöner fisch , den  noch nicht jeder gefangen hat.

#6

z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun gut ich hab so meine Meinung zum Anbieter in Empuria, aber das ist subjektiv. 

Er hat ja auch ein Schwert, ne, also ist es ein geschwerteter Fisch. Aber gehört der Marlin nicht zur Familie der Speerfische und nicht anders herum?! Ach weißte was: scheiß egal! Toller Fang.


----------



## glavoc (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



salvelinusalpinus schrieb:


> da sind se!
> aber wie gesagt, es sind wirklich kleine#c
> das foto zeigt meinen kleinen bruder mit einem von den beiden cudas.
> die anderen haben kleine gummifische attackiert.
> ...


Ahoi,
also das zweite Bild "die Brasse" ist mMn dein "Arbun"...vermutlich hast du denn über Sandboden in einer Bucht auf Wurm(?) gefangen.Link:
http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbun
Grösser, aber in größerer Tiefe halt auch findet sich auch eine ähnliche Brassenart, der "Pagar"...Link:
http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datoteka:Pagrus_pagrus_20-10-06.jpg
Hoffe ich konnte helfen...LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau genau den Arbun da meinte ich, meins ist ein Pagell Pagrus Pagrus, bin ich mir recht sicher. Glavoc, wegen dir hab ich jetzt ein Loch im Bildschirm! :q


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi,
also beide Arten sind sich im Jugendstadium sehr, sehr ähnlich. MMn lässt sich nur durch Hart-&und Weichstrahlen/Flossendornden zählen, die exakte Art bestimmen..… hab versucht, auf dem Foto die Strahlen abzuzählen..& und es aufgegeben...Falls du den Fisch noch in der Gefriertruhe hast, kannste dich auch ans Zählen der Flossenstrahlen machen...Hier die Links auf Deutsch...):

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotbrasse
und:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeine_Meerbrasse

Ansonsten hab ich nach kurzer Suche im Netz allerdings keinen brauchbaren Bestimmungsschlüssel gefunden..es gibt den natürlich schon...in der nächsten Bio-Uni-Bibliothek...|bigeyes
Ach ja, schön das du jetzt einen neuen Flachbildschirm hast...müssen ja "Wachstum" produzieren, damit es der Wirtschaft(MediaMarkt/Saturn/Samsung/Medion etc) gut geht...|uhoh:#d|kopfkrat
Vielleicht bekomm ich ja jetzt Prozente, wenn alle wegen meiner Signatur stets neue Monitore benötigen:m
LG und Petri...


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ANKLAGE!  Lass uns das bei Barbara Salesch klären.


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich hab mich jetz ma bei den einheimischen informiert:

Oben mittelmeer-schermesserfisch
( von ital. Surice)
Unten rotbrasse
(von ital. Pagello)


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorpio - das ist doch diese Fernseh-Richterin? Meinst du, die kann uns bei der Ichthyologischen zoologischen Systematik helfen?|kopfkrat
Na ja, glaube dir auch gern, dass du die richtige Brasse gefangen hast!!:vik:
LG

PS. "Arbun" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTQfUh6cM7A

PPS. "Pagar"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjwfFj2D6eE
beide vom Ufer aus...


----------



## kali0120 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorpio
wenn du am Cap Creus Angel`s hast du auch Erfahrung im Süsswasser wie zb. Muga oder dem Bodella würd ich auch gern mal Fischen 
Gruss Kali


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein du hab ich nicht, ich fische nur im Salzwasser. Also keine Ahnung was es da so gibt,in der Muga jedenfalls nen Haufen Meeräschen...aber die findste ja auch im Salzwasser.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Soooo, ich bin wieder da ausm geliebten Spanien, zurück ins arschkalte Deutschland. Kälteschock...#d:c

Da ich diesmal meinen CMAS* Tauchschein gemacht hab wars angeln eher die Nebensache, was natürlich nicht heißt das ich nicht oft angeln war. 
Zum Spinnen waren die Bedingungen nicht so gut, aber da ich mal wieder einen Trip mit dem Master gemacht hab, weiß ich nun schon viel mehr übers spinnen. Ich denke im Sommer werde ich in meinen 5 Wochen einen anständigen Fisch auf die Schuppen legen...die Hoffnung...wie mitm FC Kölle...
Aber ich hab einen neue Art des Angelns kennen gelernt. Ballonangeln. Hatten leider immer auflandigen Wind und sind dann einmal ziemlich weit gefahren ums auszuprobieren. Ganz easy, Fisch fangen, lebend an den Haken und in die Schnur nen Ballon knoten. Der Wind trägt den Ballon und somit auch den Fisch schön raus. Aber so einfach isses nun doch nicht, ich hatte einen Biss auf meinen Lippfisch, aber habe rein garnichts gemerkt. Den wenn deinem Köderfisch heimlich ein Räuber ein ordentliches Stück rausbeißt, merkstes eben nicht...grrrr. Wir haben fürn Sommer noch ne Rechnung offen!:l

Was ich für mich entdeckt habe ist das Angeln mit Squidjigs auf Sepia, Kalamar und Kraken. _Hab jetzt in 2 Urlauben 2 Kalmare, 3 Sepia und einen Kraken so gefangen. Eine sehr einfach und bei klarem Wasser wahnsinnige Angelei. 
Einen Tag sind unsre Bedingungen ideal, ich habe eine Bucht mit Sand/Kieselfläche ausgeguckt. Felsküste und Seegras sind vorhanden, ich denke so ein Mixed groud ist optimal. Klares Wasser und lange ohne Feindkontakt gefischt. Aber dann gings los, 6 Sepias dran in 20min. Haben 3 landen können, da sind es einfach Erfahrungswerte. Tut man den Kescher zu spät ins Wasser und die Sepia hängt nicht in den Haken sondern packt den Jig nur so, dann schwimmt sie weg wenn sies mitkriegt. Naja 3 Sepias=Abendessen. Bei klarem Wasser sieht man sie hinterherschwimmen und angreifen, tolle Sache!!!

Am vorletzten Tag gabs dann nochmal in stockenfinsterer NAcht einen Kalmar für mich. Tolle Sache! 
Ein Rundum gelungener Urlaub. Die Kalmare haben in Spanien gerade abgelaicht, hab den Laich zweimal beim Tauchen gesehen  Frisches Kanonenfutter! Frischere und bessere Lebensmittel gibt es nicht!


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo erstmal
Also ich bin neu im Forum und hab ein bischen in eurem thread gelesen, und hier ein paar erste Zeilen von mir dazu:
Mein Hauptangelrevier ist z.Zt.die Bucht von Rosas,Spanien,da fahr ich schon seit vielen Jahren öfter hin.Einige von euch sind da ja auch unterwegs.
Bin da immer aufm Nautic Almata Camping direkt an der Fluvia Mündung.Zuerst fast nur zum Surfen und nebenbei im Süsswasser Meeräschen, Karpfen usw gefischt.Die letzten Jahre angel ich *mehr* und fast nur noch im *Meer.*Vom Strand+Flussmündung auf *Doraden*(wenn welche da sind).
Dann hat mich ein Bekannter mit seinem Boot oft zum Fischen mitgenommen und 2011 hab ich mir ein eigenes gekauft.(Schauchi 4,2m mit 15 PS AB)Damit letztes Jahr diverse *Makrelenarten ,2 Bonitos* usw gefangen.
Ganz ok für die erste Saison ,aber das könnte auch noch besser dies Jahr.
Wollte noch ein paar Fotos anhängen ,die sind aber zu groß
erstmal genug für heute
LG
t-dieter26 (Dieter)


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heyho noch ein Empordaner! Würd mich freuen wenns die Fotos noch zu sehen gibt, wo angelst du denn mitm Boot, hinter den Fischzuchten? Da stehen ja immer verdammt viele!


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja, du bist nicht allein da unterwegs,ist ja auch ne schöne Ecke.Bei der Fischzucht war ich seltener,sind mir wirklich oft zu viele Boote da.Wenn das Wetter passt ,fahr ich öfter zum Wrack bei den gelben Tonnen mitten in der Bucht,oder wenns mir dort zu wild ist ,mehr Richtung L'Escala.Da ist es auch ganz ok und meist nicht ganz so rauh.
Ende Mai möchte ich wieder hin für etwa 3 Wochen und dann nochmal zum Spätsommer4-5.Letztes Jahr im Juni war es eher mau auf dem Meer ,evtl auch wegen des miesen Wetters.Dafür viele Fische in der Fluviamündung,aber viel Kleinzeug dabei.
Daher meine Frage an alle ,die in der Bucht von Rosas unterwegs sind:was fängt man im Juni und wie und wo??
Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.
Ich versuch noch ein paar Fotos vom letzten Jahr anzuhängen.ein kleiner Bonito,ne (Gabel-?)Makrelenart die ich vorher noch nicht kannte,ich mit Boot im Angel-Traumland,und ein Petermann,Vorsicht,Vorsicht,aber das wißt ihr ja!!!!

Gruß D.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das 3. Bild ist gut!   

Du Tipps kann ich dir leider nicht geben, ich fang ja selbst nix und hab auch kein Boot. Ich bin noch in Lehre, quasi ein ungeschliffener Rohdiamant. 

Wo liegt denn da ein Wrack? Hmmmm....Wie fischst du? Kunstköder, spinning, schleppen, jiggen oder Naturköder?


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hatte ich nicht was von einem Freund gelesen ,der sich da gut auskennt ,ein Boot hat??? und dir schon ne Menge gezeigt hat?Und fangen tuste doch auch ne Menge.
Das Wrack bei den gelben Tonnen ist eigentlich sehr bekannt,da sind fast immer ein paar Boote.Liegt auf ~50m Tiefe mitten in der Bucht knapp 8km vor der Küste,man muß halt ein Stück rausfahren.
Und ich fische bisher fast nur vom Boot mit Naturködern/Sardinen/Sardellen.
später mehr
D.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja mit ihm bin ich bisher 2mal draußen gewesen, und einmal haben wir gut gefangen, das andre mal hat der Wind gedreht und es wurd wolkig und dann ging nix. 
Das Angeln auf Kalamari und andere Cephalopoden vom Ufer, ja das klappt! 
Mit Kunstködern komm ich wso langsam mal ein bisschen ran, aber deer Durchbruch fehlt eben noch, das ist halt auch ne Kunst! 

Wrack muss ich einfach mal auf die Seekarte bei meinem Opa gucken, in der Bucht von Rosas war ich mitm Boot noch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin, 
das was ich hier gerne schreiben möchte, ist ein bisserl Off-Topic, da der Thread ja heißt „was habt ihr gefangen…“ und ich ja erst los soll und dafür gerne ein-zwei Tipps hätte -wobei ich ja jetzt schon viel schlauer bin als vorgestern!!!

Also: Im Oktober geht’s für 2 Wochen nach Sardinien (Costa Paradiso) meine kleine Tele-Spinnrute wird wie immer dabei sein. Ich muss jetzt nur noch das richtige Geschirr einplanen. Meine Idee: Hornhecht gibt’s fast überall, habe ich schon auf Bali beim Schnorcheln gesehen, aber auch in Flensburg. 
Also: Wasserkugel eipacken, eventuell mit Tintenfischfetzen (Silkekrogen??) beködern. 
Und die Mefo-Blinker auch mitnehmen. Dann ein 35g Tiroler Hölzl und schnöde Aalhaken (mit Wurm oder Tintenfisch oder Fischstückchen) für auf Grund in der Abenddämmerung. 
Und: 2 Me-Fo-Wobbler (Stahlvorfach??). Ein Päckchen kleinere Haken für evtl. Köderfisch angeln (wobei ich eigentlich Angst vor großen Tieren habe, mit meiner 28er Mono und meiner 40g WG-Spinnrute werde ich da wohl Kummer bekommen).

Und den üblichen Kram: Posen, Wirbel, Bleie etc… 
Macht es Sinn evtl. nen Paternoster (Makrele / Hering) mitzunehmen und mit Wasserkugel ein wenig in den Wellen tanzen zu lassen??


Oha, das wird wieder alles viel schwerer als ich eigentlich wollte. Hab nur 15kg Gewicht zur Verfügung mit Ryanair, und meine Unterwäsche soll ja auch noch mit...

Kann ich irgendwas davon guten Gewissens weglassen oder sollte ich etwas anderes dringend mitnehmen (Rutenhalter, Bissanzeiger/Aalglocke, Kescher…).

Gruß und danke schonmal im Voraus :l
Martin

PS: Hier wurde vor ewigen Zeiten mal vom Schnorcheln auf Komodo getextet und dass das finanziell unmöglich sei. Bei Interesse kann ich belegen: Nein, isses nicht! Im Gegensatz zum Great Barrier-Reef, was wirklich ein Riesenloch in die Portokasse reißt. Mit ein wenig Planung und Abenteuergeist sind 3 Wochen Bali inkl. Flug, Tauchen (mit 1,20m Barracuda, der wohnt da!), ÜN, Transporte, Bootstour nach Komodo mit ganz viel Schnorcheln (inkl. Rückflug nach Bali), Essen und Trinken für gut 1000€ zu haben. Mit Fotos und allem drum und dran…|supergri


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Unterwäsche|kopfkrat#c:m


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast recht, Unterwäsche ist überflüssig...|rotwerden


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also mit Unterwäsche fängste ja nix, also bleibt die schonmal daheim! Hast ja auch eine an, also kommste ja schonmal 2Wochen hin.

Mal zum Thema Offtopic, das interessiert doch hier keinen was Offtopic und was intopic(?) ist. Das ist hier nen Thread den ich eigentlich zu meiner Unterhaltung angefangen hab, aber eben auch weil Fangberichte und Fragen dazu ne enorme Bereicherung für jeden Neuling sein können. Ich hab damals viel gesucht, klar auch viel gefunden aber dann eben fast immer ohne Bericht. Und wenn man mit dem Bericht anfängt, dann gibts auch die Infos zum Fisch. 

Sardinien ist nen gutes Spinningrevier, gibt schöne Seiten dazu im Internet, ist irgendwie der Cudahotspot im Mare Med. Die fangense aber im Winter. Hornhecht gibts bei uns im Mittelmeer auch, sind aber denke ich kleiner, hab erst einmal einen gefangen der hatte so 30cm. Gesehen hab ich schon 3mal einen Schwarm beim Schnorcheln, auch klein, kleiner als 30cm.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey scorp10n,

also: alles schon ganz richtig, außer Unterwäsche...

Hast du da vielleicht nen Link für Sardinien? Habe nur die Schwarzbarschangler gesehen, für Meeresangeln habe ich fast nur Aussagen wie: Mittelmeer ist so mittel-leer (Wahnsinns-Reim!!) gefunden...

Obwohl Oktober schon so mit am besten sein soll...

Werd mir das ganze erstmal von Innen (Schnorcheln / Tauchen) anschauen und dann die richtige Taktik für mein Geschirr überlegen (es sei denn, es hat doch noch jemand nen heißen Tipp für mich...).

Gruß

Martin


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also was du mitnehmen solltest ist ne schwere Frage, aber fürs Naturköderangeln gibts das wahrscheinlich auch vor Ort. 
Also Mittelmeer ist nicht mittel-leer. Mittelmeer hat aufgrund seiner Beschaffenheit schon einen andren Fischreichtum. Es gibt einfach nicht soviel Nahrung, also Tiefseeströmungen die an die Oberfläche kommen--> Plankton.
Mittelmeer ist schon ein tolles Revier, mit aber eben auch regionalen Unterschieden. Gibt sicherlich auch Reviere ohne Fisch. 

Was man mir empfohlen hat ist Ballonangeln, also einen LEbendköder und dann in die Schnur nen Ballon knoten und raustreiben lassen. Da brauchste nur dein Tackle, nen Vorfach und nen Haken.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ui, hört sich nach Großfisch an, der da an den Ballon gehen soll...

Ich habe auch ein bisserl Kummer mit dem Lebendköder. Nicht, dass das logisch begründbar wäre, weil: mehr leiden als meine Fischstäbchen beim Totzappeln im Fischkutter an Deck wird das Fischli dabei auch nicht, hab trotzdem irgendwie Kummer damit.

Ich denke, ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem Programm, ich bin ja einfallsreich wie McGyver falls das nicht langen sollte.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn du Kummer damit hadt, ist ok war nur ein Vorschlag. Ich werde das probieren. Es steht ja in der diskussion ob Fische das ganze als Schmerz empfinden, oder eben einfach nur als Einstich des Hakens. 
Ich hab das bisher einmal probiert, und irgendwas hat meinem Köfi nen gutes Stück ausm Bauch gebissen. 

Ich plane damit was tolles zu fangen im Sommer, obs klappt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Scorpion,
nicht falsch verstehen, bin total dankbar für jeden Tipp. 

Vielleicht teste ich das mal...

Super Thread übrigens, sich hier durchklicken hilft ungemein

Und "Off Topics" werden nicht gleich gelöscht


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das wär ja wohl Schwachsinn, würden wir hier jetzt über Fußball diskutieren wär das ja nicht so dolle, aber wir bleiben doch beim Thema. 

[greif ich doch deinen scherz auf. edit Jose: gelöscht weil OT. ob Micha Rensing beim FC bleiben will oder nicht ist sowas von OT...     :m] 

ICh versteh das nicht falsch, ich sitz hier jetzt nicht heulend in der Ecke weil du dich ums Fischli sorgst :q


----------



## polakgd (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo an alle.

wollte im september nach kroatien. was geht um diese jahreszeit am besten? habe da bisher nur sägebarsche kleine brassen und dergleichen gefangen. wollte dieses jahr mit kleinen gufis ein paar sägebarsche raushollen. gehn die aus so was ab? hab die bisher nur mit muscheln gefangen. 

gruß tomek


----------



## überläufer87 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

also @wego , Oktober ist die Thun und Goldmakrelen Saison schlechthin. such dir nen ordentlichen charter da :m übrigens ist sardienen auch geil für barras . weis nicht wie gut dein italienisch ist ? hab aber nen link für dich , der dich heiß machen könnte  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIiZDzxcHbU

übrigens pesca spinning , ist eine sendung von planetspinning . die haben noch mehr sachen im angebot wenns ums mittelmeer geht z.B Wolfsbarsch angeln etc. bei interesse kann ich hier nochn paar videos reinstellen . übrigens haken und sowas besser untenkaufen, und vorallem ködernadel nicht vergessen ( ital. infillaverme). petri


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> also @wego , Oktober ist die Thun und Goldmakrelen Saison schlechthin. such dir nen ordentlichen charter da :m übrigens ist sardienen auch geil für barras . weis nicht wie gut dein italienisch ist ? hab aber nen link für dich , der dich heiß machen könnte  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIiZDzxcHbU
> 
> übrigens pesca spinning , ist eine sendung von planetspinning . die haben noch mehr sachen im angebot wenns ums mittelmeer geht z.B Wolfsbarsch angeln etc. bei interesse kann ich hier nochn paar videos reinstellen . übrigens haken und sowas besser untenkaufen, und vorallem ködernadel nicht vergessen ( ital. infillaverme). petri


 
Hallo, überläufer,

danke für deinen Post. Werde aber definitiv nichts chartern, ich bin da nicht der Typ für, der 700€ (*?*, Preis habe ich von nem Bekannten, der auf Gran Canaria Marline fangen war) ausgibt. Vielleicht gibts ja kleinboote zum rauspaddeln (Tretboot?). Ich werde aber eher entspannt vom Ufer aus den Wobbler reinflanken, bzw. mal das ein oder andere ausprobieren, was ich mir so überlegt habe...

Der Zielfisch muss auch zu meiner Ausrüstung passen (2,40m Tele-Spinnrute mit -45g WG, 0,28er Mono, das haut mir der Thunfisch doch sofort durch...). 

Aber ich werde mir die Videos mal anschauen, in ner ruhigen Minute...

Nochmals danke!


----------



## überläufer87 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich weiß das es in apulien was natürlich nicht mal annährend in der nähe von deinem urlaub is ca. 50 euro kostet für etwa nen halben tag / halbe nacht . hätte ich damals jigruten mitgehabt , hätte ich es gemacht. ansonsten kenne ich mich nur in der ecke ligurien aus und weis das es da auch charter für nen ganzen Tag von 200 bis 300 euro gibt .also deutlich unter deinen 700 . dafür sind es dann auch etwas kleinere boote . ansonten frag die fischer im hafen die sind sicher hilfsbereit. kann natürlich sein das sardinien ansich teurer ist wegen den touris etc. wünsch dir trotzdem nen ordentlich fang .


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hat denn jetzt schonmal jemand News und Updates? Ich kanns kaum erwarten  - noch 3 Wochen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ,ich wollte kurz berichten von meinen knapp 4 Wochen Bucht von Rosas ,Costa Brava.
Vom Strand aus hab ich nur 3x die Angel ausgeworfen und nie lange.Gefangen 1x 1Dorade 1x nix +1x2 Doraden.Eine davon so groß wie die beim Italiener auf dem Teller,die anderen beiden etwa doppelt so schwer.Es gibt da also auch im Mai/Juni welche in Ufernähe,manchmal.
Vom Boot aus fast nur Makrelen("normale" + Stachelmakrelen/Stöker)Davon gabs aber schon große Schwärme die man halt finden musste.Dazu 2 Sargos ,Meerbrassen ,aber auch nicht groß.Das wars schon.
Insgesamt viele Fische,aber nur kleine und wenig Vielfalt.
Ein paar mal kurz schleppen versucht ,aber kein einziger Biss.Den Kollegen auf dem Camping gings ähnlich.
Angeblich waren im Winter viele Thuns in der Bucht ,die alles leergefressen haben.???
Insgesamt ganz kurzweilig und schön,Wetter auch ok,aber den Kescher hab ich halt nicht gebraucht.
Für die größeren Brocken muss man um die Zeit evtl an die schwierigeren felsigen Küstenabschnitte ran.
Ab Ende August werd ichs dann nochmal versuchen ,dann kommt hoffentlich auch der Kescher zum Einsatz.
in diesem Sinne...D.#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Bericht, toll was zu hören. Ja im Winter waren wirklich gut Thunas unterwegs,hab sie ja gesehen. Teilweise in 100m Entfernung zur Küste. Aber ob die dafür verantwortlich sind das es grad nicht so läuft? Ich denke das sind andere Faktoren, außerdem werden sie im Winter Kalmare gefressen haben. 
Doraden im Sommer: klar, hab beim schnorcheln in St Pere schon solche Oschis gesehen, sogar mit der Handleine ne gute ( wie ausm Laden) gefangen, die konnte ich aber nicht anpacken wegen ihrer Stacheln+wildes Zappel und so viel sie vor meinen Füßen wieder in freies Wasser :g#q 
Bald gehts auch bei mir endlich los; mein Newspaper sagte mir viele Cudas! Perfekt für mein Vorhaben...wir werden sehen was es von der Front zu berichten gibt. 
Immer fleißig Posten! 

Tight lines 
scorp


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wo warst du in St Pere schnorcheln?Ich mach das nämlich auch meist bevor ich eine Angel reinwerf.Diesmal einfach auf Verdacht.
Viel Glück mit den Barrakudas,ich hab noch keinen einzigen gesehen ,aber in den blogs dort kann man tolle Exemplare bewundern.
Weiß auch nicht ,wie die Spezis diese ganzen Superfische fangen.#c


----------



## Plolo (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin,
waren bis 3.6. insgesamt 3 Wochen in *Cruissant (südl. von Montepellier*)leider am Anfang Regen und Wind in Sturmstärke (fast wie zu Hause als das Wetter besser wurde leider insgesamt 2x Magen- Darmgrippe so dass wir nur 3x angeln waren in einer Verbindung vom Etang zum Meer.
Gefangen haben wir nichts, hatte mein Brandungskram und eine GuFi-Rute mit, allerdings die Einheimischen fingen (was wir gesehen haben) in den 3 Wochen auch nur 1 mickrige Dorade....die Eimer waren fast immer leer.
Naja, trotzdem eine gute Stelle dort

VG
Lars


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja irgendwo da am Sandstrand. Ich suche da immer mal mit meinem Vater nach Muscheln, und ich mach das gerne mit Schnorchelsachen weil ich dann die Lithognathus mormyrus und Sparus aurata beobachten kann. Ich mache das nun folgendermaßen. Aufgrund extremer Überfischung der Muscheln da, sind die größeren ja eher selten. Dann sieht man aber wenn man schnorchelt das die Lithognathus und Sparus die kleinen Muscheln ganz aufnehmen, versuchen zu knacken und es entweder schaffen oder eben nicht. Also mach ichs mir easy, Handleine+ 2m Schnur und wühlen wühlen wühlen. Am Ende hab ich nen Haken ( klein) mit zwei drei Blei davor. Dann nehme ich ne Muschel (eine die die kleinen nicht knacken konnten) und wühle weiter während ich meine Montage in einer Hand habe. Meist treiben sich immer mal wieder größere Doraden herum, die sehen den Haken nicht weil er in der Muschel ist. Und dann nehmen sie die, und die können die knacken und zack rammen sie sich den Haken rein. Wahnsinnig spaßig! Aber schwierig da die größeren scheu sind und nicht so nah rankommen. 
So fängt man dann seine Dorade im Knietiefen wasser...

Zu den Cudas; ich weiß schon wie sies machen, aber die Theorie ist nicht die Praxis. Das hängt auch mit guter Ortskenntnis zusammen, ich bin auf gutem Wege und überzeugt: dies Jahr liegt er vor mir der Cuda/Espet!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://pescacostabrava.blogspot.de/2012/06/24-junio-empezamos-con-las-doradas.html NA es geht los!


----------



## max80 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo an alle!

ich fische schon seit meiner Kindheit im Mittelmeer. Hauptsächlich in Kroatien aber auch viel in Frankreich und Spanien.

Jetzt fahre ich morgen nach Empuriabrava!!!

Ich werde eine Spinnrute, eine Grundrute, eine UL-Spinne und eine Stipprute mitnehmen.

Bislang habe ich recht erfolgreich auf Wolfsbarsch, Dorade, Conger, Stachelmakrele, Sepia/Kalmar gefischt. Und das ganze Kleinzeugs beim Rockfishing...

Kennt sich jemand dort aus? Ich glaube Scorp10n77 du warst schon öfter da?

Wo sind erflolgsversprechende Stellen? Ich hatte mir die Muga-Mündung überlegt, die Hafeneinfahrt, und eventuell noch die Felsen am Cap.

Gibt es dort ein Kajakverleih oder eine andere Möglichkeit aufs Wasser zu kommen? 

Freue mich über Tips!!!

Saludos

Max


P.S.: Wir haben ein Haus direkt an einem der Kanäle - kann man die Fische aus dem Kanal essen? oder ist das Modder?


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja wenn du einmal durch die Bucht schwimmst biste bei mir. 

Was hast du denn schon an Stachelmakrelen gefangen? Welches Felsen am Cap meinst du? Gibt viele Felsen!

Muga-Mündung sollten sich morgens Wölfe rumtreiben. Evtl dann auch anderes Raubgetier wie Bluefish oder Seriola


----------



## max80 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stachelmakrele im Mittelmeer war bislang "Palometa" dabei. Felsen am Cap meinte ich keinen bestimmten, sondern einfach nur die felsige Gegens dort -sollte auch den ein oder anderen Fisch beheimaten ;o)
Dann denke ich werde ich die Muga-Mündung nochmal genauer ansehen...Wo angelst Du denn hauptsächlich? und auf was ....ausser auf Cuda ;o)


----------



## max80 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso...noch eine Frage zu den Angelläden vor Ort. Wie gut sind die ausgestattet? Ködertechnisch? Haben die Coreanos, Bibis, Titas normale Maden?


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei uns in Roses haben sie das, aber du bist am billigsten dabei wenn du es im Decathlon vor Figueres holst. 
Palo das ist doch schonmal sehr sehr nice! 

Wer verrät denn seine besten Plätze?  Hab ich nicht, hab da ja noch keine Cudas gefangen. Ich sage mir: je weiter Richtung Cap Creus desto besser und dann suche ich mir tiefe und markante Stellen heraus. Auf Sepia hab ich halt auch 2 Stellen wos sich gut und easy fängt. 
Für Doraden geh ich an den Strand neben dem Fischereihafen, hab ich nur 50m bis dahin  Spinnangeln ist Wanderangeln. Muga- Mündung und auch die anderen in StPere etc. Du brauchst auch ne Lizenz, falls dus noch nicht weist.


----------



## max80 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was geht denn überhaupt gut zur Sommerzeit. hab gehört Doraden beissen momentan recht gut. hauptsächlich nachts. 
Sind Sepia da? in Kroatien fängt man die besser im Herbst/Winter/Frühling...


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja genau so ist es! Doraden, am Seitenanfang hab ich nen Link gepostet, da siehstes. Und Sepia kann man wohl jetzt fangen (  ich werds vllt auch mal probieren) aber im Winter generell viel besser. Was grad so bisschen läuft ist wohl Dentex, aber die sind ne Wissenschaft für sich. Und Cudas sind auch groß mit dabei und zerfleischen alles was die Bluefishe noch nicht gekriegt haben


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh ,noch ein Rosas Fahrer+Fischer.Dann schönen Urlaub und viel Spass+Erfolg beim Fischen und klar ,danach einen Bericht wies war.Es ist ja schon einiges geschrieben worden ,wass man da fangen kann vom Ufer aus.Meeräschen und Doraden sind da sicher am häufigsten anzutreffen(Vor den Sandstränden)Klappt aber nicht immer und nicht überall,siehe Plolo in Südfrankreich,evtl wirklich vorher mit Taucherbrille nachsehen ,ob und wo welche rumschwimmen.
Köder:Scorp hat ja schon über Muscheln als Köder geschrieben.Haken rein +am besten gut mit dünnem Mono umwickeln,damit der Haken auch drin bleibt.Habe gesehen wie damit sehr gut gefangen wurde.Ich war damit nicht so erfolgreich,zu viel Gefummel auch,ich bevorzuge (Meeres)würmer und feine Montage,bei ruhiger See:Feeder oder Matchrute +0,20 er vorfach mit ~8er Haken +20-30g Grundblei.Bei ruhigem klaren Wasser kommen die Doraden näher ans Ufer ,mein ich jedenfalls,Fische bis 1,5 -2 kg gehen damit gerade noch und größere hab ich da noch nicht gesehen und gefangen.Ich fische Vormittags+am frühen abend,wenns dunkel wurde lief bei mir meist nix mehr.(außer Büchsbier)

Und Boot ist natürlich super,aber mit nem kajak zum Fischen aufs Meer,ich meine eher#d
Bei den Felsen+Klippen#c
Die Kanäle sind natürlich schmutzig ,vor allem in der Saison,die fische essen#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Joa die Muscheln benutze ich ja nicht das Fleisch nur, sondern mit Schale. Dann hält das, weil die Muschel die auch schwer aufzukriegen ist dann wieder zu macht. Ansonsten benutze ich Einsiedlerkrebse. Aufhämmern,durch den Panzer den Haken durch in den weichen hinteren Teil, darauf beißt der Fisch. Praktischh: Preis 0€


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Endlich ein Mittelmeerthread
dafür, dass doch alle mal ans Mittelmeer fahren finde ich gibt es zu wenig ins Netz.
Ich fisch bis jetzt viel in Griechenland
doch erst seit 3 jahren mit Rute davor mit Handleine hauptsächlich auf Meeräschen.

-Ich konnte bis jetzt Brassen fangen
als Kind und meist kleine.
-Dann tonnenweise Meeräschen.
-Oktopus(früher)
-und vor 2 Jahren Dolphins bzw. Goldmakrelen
-letztes jahr konnte ich eine Stachelmakrele fangen.


Mein halbes Angelleben(und meine Halbe ausrüstung) dreht sich NUR um das Mittelmeer.

Dieses jahr nehm ich folgende mit.
-Ul-Spinne(Reiserute)
-L/M-Spinne(Reiserute)
-eine schwere Spinnrute(Reiserute) die ich in der Länge 270cm bzw. 300cm fischen kann.
Mit ihr werde ich vom Strand aus Fischen
-dann habe ich schon eine 20lb Bootsrute unten stationiert

Der Transport einer rutentasche von DE nach GR kostet mit Agean-Air 55 Euro EINFACH|kopfkrat
also kaufe ich mir immer eine neue Reiserute bzw, eine direkt in GR:m.


Spinnfischen kann man auf Makrele, Hornhecht und Dolphin
Wolfsbarsche habe ich noch niemal nicht gesehen
ist allerdings auch nicht die Zeit im August.

Dolphins habe wir beim Schleppen gefangen mit Meeräsche als Köder(Hornhecht muss auch gehen).
Die Dolphins kommen laut wohl eher ende August bzw. im September zu uns runter.

Natürlich besteht auch mal die Chance auf tuhnfisch  oder Schwertfisch da habe ich aber NULL Erfahrung(leider).


Zu den Grundködern oder naturköder.
Muscheln aller Art, Krebse, Tintenfisch/Oktapus, Sardinen/sardellen, Fischfetzen, Seeigel sollen gut sein, Würmer, Brot, Käse und natürlich Garnelen
an Felsen kann man immer kleine Garnelen mit der Hand oder dem Kescher fangen.

So und nochmal mein super Tipp auf Meeräschen:
Poliangistro(ist griechisch und bedeutet viele Haken)
man nehme: ein stück Mono(3-5KG) und knüpfe in 5cm Abständen, 10-15 Haken der größe 10-6(je nach Fischbestand).
Wirbel dran und fertig ist das Poliangistro.

Das ganze kommt an eine(5-8KG) Mono handleine oder rute.
Mit der Hand ist es ein riesen Spass.

Als Köder verwendet man FRISCHES(ganz wichtig) Weißbrot
man kann das Brot mit Schafskäse tunen indem man etwas davon auf das Brot reibt.
Nun bricht man 1/2 handtellergroße Stücke ab
wichtig hierbei ist, dass man immer Rinde mit am Stück hat und nicht zuviel "Inneres".
Der 1. Haken wird in die Rinde gehakt und die restlichen Haken gu verteilt um das Brot gewickelt.
Wenn alles drumherumgewickelt wurde,
"kontert" man die Schnur durch einen der abstehenden Haken.
Nun sollte sich die Schnur fester um das Brot wickeln wenn man daran zieht.
Wie man mit der Rute wirft weiß jeder also erkläre ich hier die Handleine.
Ist das Brot geködert, wickelt man die benötigte Leine ab( um die 30m).
Man nimmt die Schnur und lässt ca. 1m zwischen der hand und dem Brot.
Jetzt tunkt man das Brot ganz kurz ins Wasser damit es Wurfgewicht bekommt ich schätze um die 50 Gr. sind es jetzt locker.

Nun beginnt man das Brot im Kreis zu schleudern(Achse des kreises ist SENKRECHT zur Körperachse)
Nach 2-3 Umdrehungen lässt man los.
Mit ein bisschen Übung kommt man so auf ansehnliche Wurfweiten.

Die Meeräschen(falls vorhanden) fressen im Schwarm an dem Brot,
Fänge sind so garantiert und man kann ganz gezielt auf Meeräschen gehen.
Als Beifang hatte ich bis jetzt nur Goldstriemeln die kämpfen stärke und schmecken(deutlich) besser.
Einmal fraßen nur Godstriemeln an dem Brot,
da kochte das Wasser|supergri
Die ganz großen Meeräschen wird man so aber nicht an den Haken bekommen die sind zu schlau und erfahren.
Fänge bis ca. 40cm solltenn aber drin seinbzw. waren.

Letztes jahr spinnte ich viel, dabie fiel mir auf das alle meine Wobbler zu groß(10cm 10GR.9 für den Hafen waren.
Die Makrelen jagten Jungfische die zwischen 2 und 5cm groß waren alle schlank und silbrig.
Also immer ein paar UL-köder mitnehmen.
Denn so eine Makrele macht am leichten Tackle ordentlich Dampf und schmeckt herrlich.

Mir fällt sicher noch mehr ein aber bis hierher Petri an alle.

mfg

Ulfisch


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heyho
Erstmal danke fürs Einstellen von den vielen Infos, ein paar Fotos von Lampuga etc wären auch nicht schlecht 
Was glaubst du warum ich den Thread erstellt habe, hier haben sich doch immerhin schon 252 Infos angesammelt. Ich glaube jeder der sich das hier durchliest bekommt schon einen ungefähren Eindruck. 
Das mit den Meeräschen kenn ich auch so, betreibe ich allerdings nicht so, irgendwie haben es mir diese Fische nicht angetan. Aber Goldstriemen sind lecker da haste Recht. Und weil denen nicht die Nahrung weggefangen wird gibts die auch noch in reichlichen Vorkommen. Da sie auch nur in geringen Tiefen leben haben sie noch einen Vorteil. 

Wieso Oktopus nur früher, schiss bekommen?  Ist eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen einen KRaken beim schnorcheln zu fangen.


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Erstmal danke fürs Einstellen von den vielen Infos, ein paar Fotos von Lampuga etc wären auch nicht schlecht


damit meinst du nicht mich oder?
denn ich rede von Griechenland



> Was glaubst du warum ich den Thread erstellt habe, hier haben sich doch immerhin schon 252 Infos angesammelt.


Ja das ist gut
aber allgemein findet man recht wenig.


> Das mit den Meeräschen kenn ich auch so, betreibe ich allerdings nicht so, irgendwie haben es mir diese Fische nicht angetan.


Kenn ich:m ich angle sie nur noch wenn Freunde dabei sind die sie auch essen.




> Aber Goldstriemen sind lecker da haste Recht. Und weil denen nicht die Nahrung weggefangen wird gibts die auch noch in reichlichen Vorkommen. Da sie auch nur in geringen Tiefen leben haben sie noch einen Vorteil.


Jo geile Viecher und sooo viel Power.


Ich habe ein super Buch über das Angeln am Mittelmeer
ist schon alt und ich weiß grad nicht wie es heißt
aber dort sind alle Fischarten beschrieben mit den Namen in der jeweiligen Landesprache von Kroatien bis nach Italien im Uhrzeigersinn.

Den Tipp mit den frischen geschlossenen Muscheln habe ich auch gehört.
Ist ausserdem gut da kleine Fische sie nicht knacken können.




> Wieso Oktopus nur früher, schiss bekommen?  Ist eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen einen KRaken beim schnorcheln zu fangen.


Ich habe sie mit der Stabharpune vom Ufer aus gefangen bzw. einmal in der Nacht vom Boot mit der Lampe aus,
das war eines meiner besten Angelerlebnisse.
Die letzten Jahre habe ich kaum noch größere gesehen
nur Wichtel die ich wieder freigelassen habe.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich meinte dich und ich weis das du von Griechenland redest. 

Das ist ja das tolle an den Geschlossenen, die kleinen Spucken sie einfach wieder aus. Allerdings mach ich das nur beim schnorcheln, weil ich durch das Gewühle viel viel viel Fisch um mich habe.


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach du meintest die Goldmakrelen die haben so viele Namen|kopfkrat
in GR heissen sie Kinigos.
Ich habe igendwo Bilder
allerdings waren unsere nicht sehr groß
alle knappe 50cm.
Dafür haben sie super geschmeckt(aus dem Ofen)

Eimem habem wir filetiert und eingelegt.
War ebenfalls klasse.
Gott ich freu mich schon so auf August
alles dreht sich im Moment ums Angeln am Mittelmeer:k


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt rat mal wie es mir geht!


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß:m
 "nur" noch 5 Wochen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Interessant, Griechenland +Spanien sind da ähnlicher als ich dachte.
Meeräschen aus dem Meer find ich übrigens gar nicht so schlecht,schmecken auch super,nur die im Fluss vorm Abwasserrohr sollte man unbedingt meiden.
Die Muscheln mit dünnem Mono zu umwickeln ,da mein ich schon die mit Schale.Können sonst vom Haken fliegen wenn man stramm auswirft oder der Haken wird sozusagen ausgespuckt.Haben mir die Spanier so erklärt .


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab noch keine spuckende Muschel gesehen, aber ich sag Bescheid wenn ich mal eine finde.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin dann mal weg...


----------



## ulfisch (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wat denn?
Jetzt schon?

Viel Spass und Petri Dir


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau kann sein,dass die spanischen Locals gesagt haben ,dass die Muscheln kotzen oder würgen und nicht spucken,mein Spanisch ist nicht so doll.


----------



## claas21 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

also ich war diesen urlaub auf mallorca und habe von einen steg 
 doraden, meeräschen und meerbrassen gefangen.


----------



## ulfisch (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich hör den Grill bruzeln
hast Du ein paar gegessen?
Die Brassen dürften lecker gewesen sein|rolleyes


----------



## derporto (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



claas21 schrieb:


> also ich war diesen urlaub auf mallorca und habe von einen steg
> doraden, meeräschen und meerbrassen gefangen.


 
meeräschen gibts ja auf malle wie sand am meer. was mich interessieren würde: hast du sie gegessen? habe dort in verschiedensten häfen bestimmt schon 50 stück fangen dürfen und war so mutig, mir einige davon auf den grill zu legen. leider abschäulich. nehme an, es liegt daran, dass sie sich hauptsächlich in hafengebieten aufgehalten haben, ergo auch viel dreck gefressen haben. daher bitte dein geschmacksfazit.


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leider lieben die Meeräschen dreckiges Wasser und wachsen dort besonders.
In Italien fischte ich mal Meeräschen aus einem Kanal der ins Meer floß.
Sie tummelten sich gerade zu unter einem Abwasserrohr
und waren besonders groß.
Von Stränden und Felsen aus gefangen kann man sie  aber bedenkenlos essen.

Die größte Meeräsche die mein vater sah,
wurde vor einem Abflussrohr gefangen(mit Blinker)


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich poste mal meinen Angelbericht aus Griechenland 2010
aus einem anderen Forum
Teil1

Hallo an alle,

2010 fuhr ich
 mit einem befreundeten Paar nach Griechenland .
Mein Freund, mit dem ich den Angelschein machte und ebenfalls ein begeisterter Angler, seine Freundin und ich
waren jeden Tag Angeln.

Wir fischten hauptsächlich in einem kleinen Fischereihafen von einer stillgelegten Fähre aus in ca. 4-7m Tiefe.
Am Anfang auf alles was kreuchte und fleuchte, da ich meistens Meeräschen in Griechenland angle, habe ich von Schleppfischen , Spinnen und Grundangeln wenig Erfahrung am Mittelmeer.

Am 1 Tag entdeckten wir eine Gruppe größerer Brassen die sich regelmäßig unter der Fähre aufhielten.
Obwohl sie sowohl das Brot als auch Garnelen fraßen mit denen wir anfütterten, gingen sie uns die gesamten 12 Tage nicht auf den Haken
Selbst als mein Kumpel mit seiner Harpune hinabstieg versteckten sie sich geschickt.

Am 3. tag sahen wir zur Mittagszeit, das Wasser war föllig flach und klar, 2 Dolphins  
im Hafen nach Meeräschen und kleinen Hornhechten(die es überall zu hunderten gab) jagen.

Ich fahre seit 28 Jahren nach Griechenland, gehe immer Angeln aber ich hatte bis dahin noch nie Dolphins gesehen
Ich hatte meinen Kumpel immer etwas belächelt denn er wollte unbedingt Schleppen gehen und ich war etwas pessimistisch

Nun zurück zum Fisch, wunderschöne Tiere blau/silbern/gelbgrün schillernd im Wasser, die die Meeräschen und Hornhechte gut durch das Hafenbecken scheuchten.

Zuerst benutzten wir Einen Rappala Wobbler ca. 12cm blau/rosa/weiß
der Fisch reagierte zwar und schnappte sogar einmal nach dem Köder doch mein Anhieb war zu verfrüht bzw. heftig
Er reagierte weiter auf den Köder doch der Weg war nicht lange genug um einen Beißreflex zu erzeugen.
Währenddessen fing sich mein Freund eine kleine Meeräsche und hing sie an einen mittleren Drilling(lebend, immer noch erlaubt in GR)
Warf er die Meeräsche in die Nähe des Fisches, reagierte er kurz verlor aber das Interesse
Führte er sie, verfolgte der Fisch sie aber wie schon gesagt war der Weg zu kurz um ihn zum Beißen zu ermutigen.

Als ich gerade eine eigene Meeräsche fangen wollte,
schrie er "ich hab ihn schnell".
Jetzt fiel uns auf, dass wir keinen Kescher hatten und 2m(Fähre) über dem Wasser waren
Glücklicherweise kamen uns ein paar Griechen mit einem Kescher zur Hilfe.
Als wir den fisch an Bord hatten und mein Freund nach der Schnur griff, riss sie, wir hatten also mächtig Schwein.
Ein wunderschöner 50cm Dolphin lag vor uns Erstaunen und leider auch Neid stiegen in mir auf und ich schmollte den Tag noch ein wenig.

Hier endet Teil 1


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

eil 2

Angespornt durch diesen tollen Fang,
wollten wir so bald wie möglich Schleppen gehen.
Also gingen wir brav früh ins Bett standen zu früh auf
und warteten vor dem Haus des Bootsverleihers(Mike(Makis) Autoverkäufer aus Stuttgart) 30 min.

Mike musste erstmal eine Rauchen und forderte uns auf uns zu setzen nachdem wir 5 min blöd herum standen.

Nachdem wir die Boote erreicht hatten stellte Mike fest, dass es zu windig war(Nussschale+25PS)
womit er leider recht hatte

Am nächsten Tag dasselbe Spiel, nur dass wir selbständig entschieden nicht zu fahren.
Dann endlich am 3. Tag lies der Wind nach und wir fuhren los.

Vor der Insel(Amoulianie/Chalkidikie/nähe Berg Athos) auf der wir Urlaub machten lag eine Reihe winziger unbewohnter Inselchen (500-5000qm), die die Haupinsel zum offenen Meer abgrenzten.
Diese Inselchen waren unser Ziel.

Zwischen den Inseln war das Wasser lagunenartig und nicht tiefer als 4m

während es ausserhalb der kleinen Inseln steil abfiel.

Auf dem Weg dorthin schleppten wir mit Wobblern
dann kurz vor den Inseln hüpfte uns eine Sardelle ins Boot(kein Witz)

Wir hälterten sie in einem Eimer, köderten sie direkt vor den Inseln mit einem Drilling und ließen sie ca 25 m hinaus
5 min später kam der Biss.
Wir hatten die 1. der kleinen Inseln links umfahren und befanden uns ca. 200 vor dem offenen Meer Tiefe ca. 8m
Wieder war es heiß und das Wasser eher flach und ruhig


Die Bremse sauste ca. 15m dann stellte sie mein Kumpel etwas fester ein und übergab die Angel seiner Freundin die den Fisch schnell am Boot hatte.
Diesmal hatten wir einen Kescher der allerdings eher für Kinder geeignet war

Trotzdem gelang es uns, unseren 2. 50cm Dolphin ins Boot zu hohlen
und der Freundin meines Kumpels ihr erster Fang.

Natürlich musste ich wieder meinen Neid etwas "hinunterschmollen"
aber ich konnte diesmal bedeutend besser damit umgehen
Wussten wir jetzt doch wo, wann und vor allem wie.
Sofort düsten wir los um uns ein paar Meeräschen zu fangen
was sich als schwierig herausstellt wenn man unter Zeitdruck steht

Nach dem wir 3 ergattert hatten ging es zurück zu den Inselchen
Als wir um die Inseln rechts herumfuhren kam schon der 1. Biss,
der mich meine Meeräsche kostete
Kurz darauf kam der 2. Biss an der Angel der Freundin meines Kumpels
die mir feierlich überreicht wurde.
Ich durfte mein 1. Fisch drillen
Dummerweise war es wie schon gesagt die Angel des Mädchens,
was sich als äußerst ungünstig herausstellte.
Als ich den Fisch am Boot hatte sagte mein Kumpel ich solle etwas mehr Leine geben.
Da sich die Bremse aber unten und nicht oben wie bei meiner Angel befand,
brauchte ich zu lange der Fisch gab Gas und die Schnur riss.

Danach beschlossen wir nach Hause zu fahren
ab Mitte der Strecke gab mein Kumpel Vollgas woraufhin sich das Boot aufstellte und der Motor ausging.

Hektisch öffnete ich die Heckklappe um nach dem Benzintank zu sehen,
ich hörte noch die Freundin meines Kumpels "die Angel, die ANGEL" rufen aber da war es schon zu spät
Die Rute meines Freundes+Salzwasser/Hochseespule+ca. 300m geflochtene Schnur versanken im Meer
Dies drückte verständlicher weise etwas die Stimmung auf der Rückfahrt.

hier endet Teil 2


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Teil 3

Nachdem ein weiterer Freund vom mir auf die Insel kam waren wir zu viert.

Da ich ja die Angel meines Kumpels im Meer versenkt hatte
ersetzten wir diese für ein günstiges bzw. billiges komplett Set(40 euro)
Da mein anderer Kumpel null Angelerfahrung hatte kaufte er sich ebenfalls dieses Set.

Den Köder kennend begannen wir in der Früh Meeräschen zu fangen
was sich wieder einmal als langwierig erwies.

Gegen 13 Uhr fuhren mit 11 Meeräschen an Bord los.
Sobald wir die Inseln erreichten ließen wir 4 Äschen zu Wasser.
Wenig später sauste meine Bremse
nach einem kurzen Drill hatte ich den Fisch am Boot.
Der prompt wieder davon sauste und 15m Schnur mitnahm.
Diesmal mit richtig eingestellter Bremse jedoch kein Problem
und da mittlerweile mit einem richtigen Kescher ausgerüstet, war es uns ein leichtes unseren 3. Dolphin an Bord zu hohlen.
MEIN 1. FISCH


Nachdem wir wieder alle Angeln draussen hatten ging es Schlag auf Schlag,
die rolle meines Angel unerfahrenen Kumpels sauste und noch während wir unsere Leinen einholten, biss 5m vom Boot entfernt ein 2. Fisch in meinen Köder

Es gelang uns beide Fische ins Boot zu hohlen und so hatte nicht nur ich meinen 1. und 2. Fisch gefangen sondern gleich auch noch mein Kumpel.


Wieder hatten wir gerade 3 Leinen draussen als uns eine Familie freudig winkend über unsere Leinen fuhr
auch reagierten sie nicht auf unsere(sehr) lauten Zurufe aus 10m Entfernung.
Während eine Leine bereits abgespult war sah ich meine teure geflochtene von der Rolle sausen.
Wie durch ein Wunder löste sich meine Schnur und nicht nur das,
an meinem Drilling hing die 1. Leine Glück gehabt.
Es war zwar einen Schnursalat aber nach einem Zwischenstop wurde der wieder behoben.


Als wir unsere letzten Meeräschen geködert hatten steuerte ein Einheimischer Kapitän direkt auf unsere Leinen zu,
2 wurden gerettet aber die Leinen meines Freundes war verloren.
Der Freund dem ich bereits seine Angel versenkte und auch der Freund dessen Leine als Salat zurück kam
die er kurz zuvor bei unserem Zwischenstop wieder entfummelt hatte.

Armer Kerl er war sichtlich genervt.
Auf Grund seiner Initiative gingen wir überhaupt Schleppen dann versenke ich seine Angel er kauft sich eine neue 
jemand fährt übers eine Leine er entwirrt sie
wieder fährt ihm jemand über seine Leine
und dann war er noch der einzige der direkt beim Schleppen nichts gefangen hatte bzw. die Angel seiner Freundin und mir gab.

Trotzdem ein super Erlebnis und ein toller Urlaub
ich hoffe euch macht das lesen spass


perti heil

Ule


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute! 
Erstmal sonnige Grüße aus Spanien! Mission Barracuda ist abgeschlossen 84cm 2kg
Nun bin ich am Ziel Palometta, hab heute aus Dusseligkeit den einzigen Palobiss versaut  dem spy sei dank, mal schauen was der Rest meines Urlaubs bringt
Lg vom cudakönig


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey schön von Dir zu hören,
der Barra hört sich Klasse an
Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück mit den anderen Viehchern
habe die auch mal gefangen allerdings waren sie 5-10 cm groß:m
Sehen allerdings lecker aus.
Wem Makrele/artige zu trocken sind sollte sie im Ofen in Tomaten bzw. Weißweinsauce machen.
Oder...klar Grill mit Zitrone...der Hit und Klassiker:vik:


----------



## Franz_x (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

Petri zum Cuda - laß ihn Dir schmecken! Freue mich auf Deinen Bericht.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Erstmal sonnige Grüße aus Spanien! Mission Barracuda ist abgeschlossen 84cm 2kg
> Nun bin ich am Ziel Palometta, hab heute aus Dusseligkeit den einzigen Palobiss versaut  dem spy sei dank, mal schauen was der Rest meines Urlaubs bringt
> Lg vom cudakönig


 

Dickes PETRI!!!

Erwarte noch nen ausführlichen Bericht!!!

PS: Sonnige Grüße zurück aus Norddeutschland.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach ja, @Ulfisch:

Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bericht wirds von mir geben, hoffentlich mit weiteren Fischen. Von meinem Apfel kann ich hier aber keine Fotos hochladen und ohne ist doch kacke. Ich zieh 6 wochen durch, hab heute Halbzeit. Als nächstes werde ich mal gucken ob auf Kalmar was geht. Grützli aus Nordspanien, gerade noch am Waldbrand vorbei...


----------



## t-dieter26 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Berichte von euch,super.Dolphins(lampugas auf spanisch) möchte ich auch gern mal fangen.Und scorp hat ja endlich seinen cuda,Glückwunsch dazu.
Noch 2 Wochen ,dann gehts bei mir auch wieder los richtung St-Pere/Rosas/costa brava...endlich


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lampuga noch zu kalt, 22 grad und offshore zwischen 19 und 21. 

Ich sag nur Atun! Atun! Atun!


----------



## ulfisch (1. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs
hat riesig Spass gemacht.

In 10 Tagen ist es soweit GRIECHENLAND steht an:l
Angelzeug ist zu 50% verstaut

@Scorpion77 Du bist 6 Wochen in Spanien?
Würde ich auch gerne
Bist aber kein Schüler mehr oder?


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich müsst Lehrer sein, welcher Arbeitgeber gibt einen 6wochen frei?  
Lg vom thunfischangler


----------



## ulfisch (3. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee oder, hast Dir ein japanermagneten gefangen?
8 Tage noch, davon 5 arbeitendereise
dann steht das Meer an


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wieso nicht?

Bin heut beim Plan mit Livebait nen weiteren cuda zu fangen leider am wetter gescheitert. Ist mal eben ein ziemlich heftiges Gewitter aufgezogen. Beängstigend, unterschätzt besser nicht die Wetterlage im Mittelmeersommer!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ich bin wieder da. Nehme mir dann wenns kühler wird mal den Bericht vor. 
Hab grad den Lampugabericht gelesen, super! Tolles Erlebnis, aber warum so viele Leinen. Hätten 2 es nicht auch getan?

Palometta hab ich nur mal gesehen beim Anbeißen, das ist dann aber leider nix geworden. Aber Barrakuda hab ich gefangen und gleich drauf noch Atun drillen dürfen. Ist ja unbeschreiblich anstrengen. Palo und Denton sind dann auf Oktober verschoben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So nun mal mein Bericht zum Barrakuda.

Wir haben wie immer schönes Wetter und wegen des Brandes in La Jonquera den ich ja wunderbar betrachten konnte war ich der Infogeber Nr 1. für unser Boardmitglied spy. So bekam ich dann von ihm eines Mittags das lang ersehnte Angebot, zusammen zum Fischen zu fahren. Spy wollte gerne noch einen Denton fürs Abendessen fangen und versicherte mir: Dein Katzenfutter kriegen wir auf jeden Fall gefangen! SUPER  
Also übern Berg gedüst und ab zum Boot. Wind war quasi nicht vorhanden, die Sonne brezelte. Spy hatte eine Rute zum schleppen fertig gemacht. Genaueres über die Technik gibts von mir nicht, ist nicht meine Technik und so schweige ich wie ein Grab.
Direkt in der Hafenausfahrt schonmal Köder ins Wasser und losgetuckert. 
Hin und wieder gabs auf dem Echolot ganz gute Signale, aber die Bisse blieben aus. Wir sind dann Richtung franz. Grenze gefahren. Viel gelabert... Wir passieren spys Barrakudafelsen. Da gibts immer Cudas! Drüber, nichts. Und so zog sich das dann von statten. Dann an einer endlich mal beschatteten Stelle direkt neben einem Tauchspot. Biss. Spy setzt den Anschlag, und der Fisch schwimmt davon. Grrrrr! Es ist wie verflucht, wir fahren hoch bis kurz vor die franz. Grenze. Wo es die Tage gebrannt hatte. Alles schwarz. Wir fahren noch mehrmals über die Stelle wo wir den Biss hatten, doch da liegt inzwischen ein Harpunetti vor Anker. Aussichtslos. Also Rückweg.

Und ewig lang tut sich nichts. Wir sehen einen Kalamarifischer bei der Arbeit. Interessant zu sehen, der hats nämlich nicht mit Lampe gemacht. War eh noch nicht dunkel. 
Wir tuckern und tuckern. Auf dem GPS zeigt spy mir 2 waypoints, die dicht neben einander liegen. Er sagt: da fahren wir jetzt noch drüber, dann ab in den Hafen. Wäre der erste Schneidertag seit langem. 
Erster Waypoint passiert, jetzt noch den Köder drüber. Und zzzzzzzzz! Biss! Der Cuda hängt, ich krieg die Rute und darf den Muselmanen reinholen. Die Schnurverlegung an der Multi hab ich nun auch schon mal gelernt. Spy hat den Cuda natürlich gaaaaaanz weit hinterm Boot gefangen. Und ich kurble und kurble und kurble und dann kommt er endlich. Sieht am Anfang gar nicht so groß aus, am Boot aber sieht man dann was für ein tolles Tier. 
Bogagrip gesetzt. Fisch an Land bzw ins Boot. Der schleimige Geselle lebt echt nicht lange an Land. Dann für ein schönes Foto posieren, dabei scheißt mich das schicke Tier voll. Aber wen interessiert das schon in dem Moment. Spy sagt mir: wenn ein Franzose diesen delikaten Fisch kaufen will, dann wird er verkauft.  
Ich steh dann total glücklich im Boot, spy gibt Vollgas, bremst ab. Ich flieg durchs halbe Boot. 
In letzter Minute noch Schwein gehabt! Ich bin total happy!

Im Anhang dann mal ein Foto. 2kg. 84cm wie bereits geschrieben. Und Katzenfutter schmeckt verdammt lecker!!!


----------



## Franz_x (20. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

nochmal Petri zum Cuda. Schade, dass Du ihn nicht mit der leichten Spinnrute hast fangen können. Denke, dass er an der schweren Schleppgarnitur kaum Gegenwehr gegeben hat. 
Hast Du schon mal mit Live-Bait auf _Pesce serra_ (Pomatomus saltatrix) gefischt? Habe das selbst noch nicht versucht und will es evtl. im Herbst mal probieren, wenn es für die Cudas noch zu warm sein sollte.

Grüße
Franz

P.S. Was ist mit dem Tuna-Bericht?


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nabend der Kaiser. Hab meinen Thuna-Bericht geschrieben. Ist aber in nem anderen Forum, ich schick dir den Link. Da musste dich aber für die Fotos anmelden. Ist aber schnell getan. 
Ja spinrute hätte ich aber nix gefangen, es hat ja stundenlang nix gebissen. 
Pesca serra soll Bluefish sein? Möchte ich gerne mal probieren. Habs diesen Urlaub nicht geschafft, aber weiß schon stellen. Die wären Beifang beim Paloangeln gewesen. Tja war wohl nix. 

Fischste auch mit Livebait auf Cudas? 

Klar das ist ne Kombo für Dentone, AJ`s und Palometon. Man merkt bisschen seine Kopfbewegung.


----------



## Franz_x (21. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

Danke für den Link - die Fotos konnte ich auch so sehen. Habe bis jetzt nur mit Wobbler im Meer gefischt. Im Frühling ist´s auch kein Problem, da geht immer was vom Ufer auf Cuda. Im Herbst (September/Oktober) ist das Wasser aber meist erst nach den ersten Stürmen  so, dass die Cudas in Ufernähe sind. Dafür sind mir dann immer mal Bluefish und Lampuga in der Dämmerung nachgeschwommen......aber eben nur nachgeschwommen. Habe auf im Netz jetzt schon einiges gefunden, u.a. eben auch das Fischen mit LiveBait (Hornhecht) und Luftballon vom Ufer und die "Seilbahnmontage". Bevor ich zwei Wochen erfolglos die Blechpeitsche schwinge, wäre das eine nette Alternative - mit der Frau auf den Felsen liegen und den Köderfisch nebenbei draußen haben.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guten morgen,

auf meiner Suche nach "Angeln im Mittelmeer" bin ich auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen.
Ich suchte danach, weil ich nach fast 30-jähriger Angelabstinenz dieses Jahr doch einmal wieder mit Rute und Rolle fischen möchte.
Angelabstinenz heisst aber nicht Fischereiabstinenz.
Die Begeisterung für das Wasser und seine Bewohner hat mich nie losgelassen und so hatte ich auch immer wieder "Kontakt" zur Fischerei.
Zeitweise hatte ich in Südbaden in einer Fischzucht gearbeitet, Anfang der Neunziger dann hatte es mich nach Korfu/GR verschlagen wo ich in der Berufsfischerei tätig war.
Da der Thread "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?" heißt, möchte ich mal kurz aufzählen, was im Ionischen Meer so mit Leine und Haken zu fangen ist:
Methode Floating Lines ( Langleinen an der Oberfläche über Nacht):
-Schwertfisch bis 150kg (der Zielfisch), Bluefins bis 90kg, Blauhai, Stechrochen (teilweise sehr häufig), Mondfisch, Bonitos und einige andere.




Methode Tiefsee-Langleinen (auf 200-250 Faden Tiefe):
Seehecht (Zielfisch) (bis 15kg), Gabeldorsch, Dornhai, kleine Rotbarsche, Strumpfbandfisch (bis 2m Länge), Wrackbarsche bis 15kg, Conger (bis 40kg), große Skorpionfische, diverse Rochen und allerlei sonderbare Kreaturen des tiefen Wassers (z.B. einmal eine Art Blauer Hummer oder Schwarze "Dornhaie" mit Grünen Augen).
In meiner Freizeit ging ich damals mit dem Vater meines Kapitäns zu dessen großer Freude mit Netzen auf Rotbarben und je nach Saison auch auf Meeräschen und Wolfsbarsch.
Außer diesen Zielfischen gab es vor allem alle Arten Meerbrassen, Petermännchen, Skorpionfische, viele Sepia, Oktopusse und Muränen etc. (Petermännchen und Skorpionfische hält man übrigens recht gefahrlos am Unterkiefer)


Nach längerer Pause war ich letztes Jahr wieder dort in meiner "alten Heimat" und konnte es nicht lassen, etwas abgespeckt mit meiner alten Methode zu fischen: Grund-Langleine mit ca. 30 Haken. Hauptleine 0,60, Vorfächer 0,30 mit Red Baitholder Größe 4. Köder Stücke von Riesengarnelen (nachts) bzw Sardinenstücke (tags).

Tagsüber gab es damit jede Menge Sägebarsche, Schriftbarsche (alle um die 20cm) und einige größere Lippfische, nachts dann Meerbrassen und Muränen...





So, und dann hatte ich nach der Rückkehr ein bisschen auf die Suche nach Mittelmeerfischerei gemacht und schlussendlich beschlossen, dieses Jahr mit Rute und Rolle loszuziehen. Erstmal hat es mich als Kind und Jugendlicher schon sehr fasziniert und ich hatte immer drauf gebrannt, wochenends mit meinem Opa los zu können um im Rhein auf Döbel und Brasse zu angeln.
Zweitens bin ich von Natur aus Forscher und möchte einfach ausprobieren, was anglerisch so geht.
(In einem anderen Thread hatte ich dann mal nach Ausrüstungsempfehlungen gefragt - leider ohne Resonanz.
Vielleicht war meine Umschreibung einfach doof)
Drittens steckt Griechenland in einer tiefen Krise und touristische Sportfischerei ist praktisch nicht entwickelt - was sicher auch an der erschwerenden Gesetzgebung liegt.
Ich denke aber, es ließe sich was entwickeln.

Ich habe mich also eingedeckt mit 2 Echoloten, Navionics-App auf dem Smartphone (bin gespannt, was es taugt), Seekarten in Printversion.
Ich möchte abends vom verankerten Tretboot aus 200m vom Ufer über Steinbänken Posenangeln, Angeln an der freien Leine und mal ein paar Wobbler und Gummis durchs Wasser ziehen. Um das erfolgreich zu machen, werde ich Anfüttern, und zwar mit einer Mischung aus Brot, Käse und Sardinenstückchen im BH-Waschnetz. Damit möchte ich das Kleinvieh locken. Denn wenn das Kleinvieh da ist, kommt das Große auch.
Um das zu verifizieren werde ich außer zu angeln mal mein Humminbird DI-Echolot einsetzen, Größere Fische sollte es eigentlich darstellen.
Das wird dann so mein Abendvergnügen sein. Vielleicht auch frühmorgens.
Dafür hab ich ne ZaltArc 745 und ne RedArc 100 an zwei Devilsticks 40 bzw. 80 mit 2,10/2,40 mit 0,18 bzw. 0,20er geflochtener.
Bei schlecht Wetter (zu viele Wellen) möcht ich mal in die Felsen am Rande der Bucht klettern und Popper und Wobler durchs Wasser ziehn.
Natürlich locken mich auch die Großen. Dafür werde ich mehrere Tage ein Boot charten und in die Nähe unserer alten Fischgründe schippern. Auf der Fahrt dort hin möchte ich mal versuchsweise an der 100m-Linie entlang schleppen (Skirted Lure und Wobbler) . Am Berg selbst will ich mal versuchen, zu driften (einmal mit Blei und zwei Seitenarmen 10m überm Berg, 76m, bzw. überm Kanalgrund, 150m) und einmal mit Riesenlauf pose im Mittelwasser (30m tief).
Von dort aus möchte ich verschiedene Tracks bis auf 250m Tiefe verfolgen.
Dazwischen möchte ich mal das Speedjiggen ausprobieren.
Für diese Zwecke hab ich dann ne Beastmaster STX 3050 boat mit einer TLD 20 und 600m 0,30er geflochtene plus 50m 0,90er FC. Dann eine Exage STX 2030 Boat mit einer Okuma 55L Multirolle, bei der ich die Schnurführung demontiert habe (ich vetraue der nicht) mit 750m 0,28er geflochten und 50m 0,90er FC. Und eine SPRO Globetrotter GT mit 2,70 und 125g WG mit einer Slammer 560 und ca. 350m geflochtener (0,30).
Die Slammer möchte ich an der Exage mal zum Speedjiggen ausprobieren (auch wenn die Übersetzung nicht grade Speed ist).
In 4 Tagen gehts los.
Bericht folgt...


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi
Interessante Sachen die du da zu berichten hast. Zu deinem ganzen Tacklewahn kann ich jetzt grade nichts sagen, aber mein Meister sagt es gibt beim Jiggen nichts wichtigeres als eine Rute die den Angler auch unterstützt. Ich hab nur shorejigs, und da fange ich erst im Herbst mit an. 
Fürs Interesse, es gibt nen Griechen der hat nen Haufen coole Videos in youtube. Markos Vidalis. 

Joa Kaiser, ich hab sie ja auch über die URL eingefügt, dann sind sie vom Board nicht gesperrt. 
Wir müssen uns mal genauer austauschen. Lampugaaaaaaa  Die Hornies musste auch erstmal fangen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo scorpion,
"Tacklewahn" ist nett gesagt... so ungefähr hörte sich meine Frau auch an .
Na ja, es kam halt eins zum anderen. Zuerst die schwereren Bootsruten, dann immer leichter. 
Ich möchte einfach mal ganz viel ausprobieren auf viele Zielfische in vielen Bereichen: Offene See Oberfläche auf was immer da jagt, dann ab 50m abwärts auf Dentex/Wrackbarsch, dann vielleicht noch etwas tiefer (150-250m) auf Seehecht.
Und im Uferbereich mit Naturköder auf Meerbrassen und ein wenig Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch u.ä..
So hat sich das ergeben, den Großteil der Sachen werde ich dort lassen - wenn alles klar geht, flieg ich im Winter wieder runter nach Griechenland. Nur ein wenig Ostseetaugliches Tackle möchte ich mit zurück nehmen (für nächsten Frühsommer).
Bin aber schon sehr gespannt, wie das wird...


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jojo, das ist halt Leidenschaft! Ich gebe ja auch alles was mein Geld so hergibt immer wieder für neue Ruten und Köder aus. Dies Jahr ne Red Arc und ne neue Shimano Rute. Tolles Teil  Außerdem viele Köderchen. Weitere Anschaffungen werden folgen. 
Ich hab hier ja auch ne Jiggingrute. Hab ich geschenkt bekommen, muss nur einen Ring tauschen. Allerdings sagt die Person die sie mir geschenkt hat immer " Was nix kost, das taugt auch nix!" 
Model ist ne Shimano Beastmaster J-Boat 183 Medium irgendwas was ich nicht mehr lesen kann. Ist schön leicht und schaut auch gut aus. Muss halt mal noch den Ring machen, aber bisher nicht zu gekommen. Eilt ja auch nicht, hab kein Boot


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ey Leute was da los! Es ist jetzt seit 2 Tagen Ferienende in NRW und keiner war im Urlaub? Überwindet mal eure Schreibfaulheit! 


Ich will ja schließlich auch unterhalten werden. |bla:


----------



## W-Lahn (25. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich verfolge schon länger diesen Thread und da ich gerade am Mittelmeer  war wollte ich euch meine Angelerlebnisse natürlich nicht vorenthalten. 
  Ich war mit meiner Freundin für 2 Wochen im Süden Kretas, wir hatten dort ein Ferienhaus gemietet welches direkt am Wasser lag. Da dies kein Angelurlaub werden sollte /durfte, beschränkte sich meine Angelzeit auf 1-2 Stunden pro Tag. Mein Ziel war es natürlich, wie bei vielen Spinnfischern die ans Mittelmeer reisen, einen Barrakuda zu fangen. Also zog ich täglich vor und nach Sonnenuntergang mit der Spinnrute los um in einem kleinen  Fischereihafen mein Unwesen zu treiben. Leider erwischte ich dort keinen der erwünschten Barras, stattdessen fing ich hin und wieder eine kleine, mir unbekannte Barschart (Schwarzer Körper mit weißem Camouflage-Muster). 
  Eines Abends machte ich direkt vor dem Ferienhaus (Badebucht, höchstens 1m tief) mit meiner Kopflampe eine verblüffende Entdeckung: Ein Schwarm Sepien |bigeyes!! Mehrere Exemplare zwischen 30-40 cm versprühten Tinte und griffen den Lichtkegel meiner Stirnlampe an. Ich ging sofort ins Wasser um sie mir aus der Nähe anzusehen, umgehend wurde ich von ihnen attackiert. Geistesgegenwärtig schnappte ich zu und konnte so 3 an Land werfen:q. (Man muss dazusagen dass frittiterte Kalamari zu meinen Lieblingsspeisn gehören) 






  Faszinierend war der ständige Farbwechsel der Sepien. Folgende Bilder sind vom selben Exemplar im Abstand von nur wenigen Sekunden aufgenommen:







   Stolz wie Oscar brachte ich sie zu benachbarten Taverne. Der Wirt und ein anwesender  Fischer glaubten die Geschichte nicht, in gebrochenem Englisch erklärten sie mir dass Sepien nicht in flachem Wasser vorkämen  und in diesem Teil Kretas erst im Winter in Schwärmen anzutreffen seien. Freundlich scherzte der Fischer: „ The Kalamari drunk Ouzo!“ Trotz der Zweifel frittierte mir der Wirt die Sepien. 



  Ich glaubte an einen Zufallsfang und erfreute mich an den extrem leckeren Kalamari. Doch es war kein Zufall: Ich konnte jeden Abend an derselben Stelle Sepien mit den bloßen Händen fangen. – Meine Freundin verbot es mir irgendwann ,weil wir jeden Abend ein Date mit dem netten Wirt hatten, der mir mittlerweile glaubte und sogar mit speiste. Eine Erklärung für das Phänomen wäre ein letztes Jahr ausgebaggertes Loch vor der Bucht, vielleicht treibt die neue Strömung die Kopffüßler in die Bucht. Was meint ihr?
  Zwischenzeitlich wurde mir das Spinnfischen mangels Erfolgen zu langweilig. Also beschloss ich an den Felsen mit Pose zu angeln. Hierbei dienten mir die Arme der frischen Sepien als Köder . Das war ein kurzweiliges Angeln, rauswerfen, Pose unten, reinholen. Konnte so einige Bunte Fische fangen die für ihre Größe gut kämpften. Vielleicht kann jemand was zu den Arten sagen.


 


  Am Abend wenn wir noch auf der Terrasse  chillten, hatte ich immer eine Grundrute mit Sepien-Arm ausgelegt, in der Hoffnung eine Muräne zu fangen. Stattdessen fing man ständig einen mir unbekannten Grundfisch. 


  Als ich beim nächtlichen Grundangeln meinen  Köder kontrollierte, bemerkte ich Seegras am Haken, welches aber an Land sofort abfiel (auf meine Füsse). Plötzlich bemerkte ich einen stechenden Schmerz- Es war kein Seegras gewesen sondern ein merkwürdiger Wurm mit Stacheln.  Trotz der nur kurzen Berührung hatte ich bis zum nächsten Tag schmerzen. Weiß nicht was das war, jemand ne Ahnung? 



 



  So ging es den restlichen Urlaub weiter, viele Kalamari und bunte Kleinfische….Bis zum letzten Tag der endlich einen vorzeigbaren Fang hervorbrachte: ich warf wie immer meine Grundangel in die flache Bucht und gesellte mich zu meiner Freundin und den Bekannten auf die Terasse. Plötzlich sagte eine Bekannte das meine Angel nach vorne gekippt sei , und tatsächlich meine Rute lag schon fast im Meer und es lief ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle. Anhieb gesetzt und es ging los, an Hand des Widerstandes hoffte ich auf etwas besseres, etwa auf eine Muräne…Als ich nach kurzem Drill den Fisch am Strand hatte, staunte ich nicht schlecht: ein 50+ Wolfsbarsch und mein erster überhaupt. Da er vorne gehakt war und wir am anderen Morgen abreisten, entschied ich mich dafür ihn zu releasen.  Leider konnte ich so weder Gewicht noch Länge ermitteln.- Egal trotzdem ein gelungenes Ende der Reise.|wavey:


----------



## Franz_x (25. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

netter Bericht - Danke! Das mit dem "Angelverbot" im Urlaub kenne ich auch ;-). 
Deine "Sepien" waren "Calamari". Sepien haben einen umlaufenden Flossensaum und den typischen Kalkschild (Wellensittich-Wetzstein). Es ist in der Tat untypisch, dass die sich so verhalten.....vielleicht sind sie ja aus Fukushima gekommen |bigeyes.
Besonderes Petri zum Wolfsbarsch. Wildfang-Wolfsbarsch ist so mit das Beste was ich kenne. Ich hätte versucht, das Filet irgendwie mit nach Hause zu bekommen oder dem Wirt eine besondere Freude gemacht.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Kalamari. Also klar gibts die im Sommer an der Küste. Seltener in so großen Stückzahlen aber ok. 
Richtig geiler Lubina! Fettes Petri, den hätte ich mir reingefuttert und wenn als Sushi!


----------



## W-Lahn (26. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Petris! 
War mir nicht sicher ob Kalmar oder Sepie, auch hier Danke für die genaue Bestimmung!


----------



## PsychoBo (27. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin!
Der Wurm gehört zu den Borstenwürmern. Gibt da nette Gesellen, zB google:feuerborstenwurm. Alle Borstenwürmer besitzen ganz feine Stacheln/Haare, die bei Berührung sofort in die Haut eindringen und dort je nach Art schmerzhaft/unangenehm sein können. 

BTW. Danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri für die Fänge!

Grüße
Boris


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Wurm sieht mir so auch schon giftig genug aus, sieht ja dem Feuerborstenwurm ähnlich! Von daher würd ich davon schonmal Abstand halten. Ich hab mich mal im Gesicht von einer Meduse vernesselt, seitdem fass ich auch mit Handschuhen nix böses mehr an! 
Aso, Sepia und Kalmar sind total easy zu unterscheiden. Google einfach, die kann man eigentlich nicht verwechseln. Dennoch ist das einer der meistgemachten Fehler hier, Sepia mit Kalamari gleichzusetzen. 
Es gibt für die Cephalopoden extra Köder, hab diesen Winter hier darüber was gepostet. Da sage ich dir hättest du den ganzen Bestand ausgerottet. Oder ich zumindest!


----------



## de la kruse (9. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Moin , war schon einer auf Ibiza am Angeln ? Fahren da schon seid ein paar jahren hin aber leider ohne angel . Hab mir schon für nächstes Jahr ne Reiserute gekauft . Hat einer ein Paar tips für mich ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lies dir mal die Berichte hier durch, das ist eigentlich überall sehr ähnlich! Wenn du dann auf eine bestimmte Fischart oder Methode gekommen bist und noch Fragen hast wird dir bestimmt geholfen.

die ganzen Mallorcaberichte werden sich ja wohl decken, oder?


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, 
nun bin ich wieder zurück aus dem ionischen Meer (Korfu Nordwestküste) und möchte kurz davon berichten.

Gestartet war ich mit relativ hohen Erwartungen, denn ich kannte die Gewässer von früher (Berufsfischerei) und auch vom letzten Jahr her (Langleinen).
Dieses Jahr bin ich dann erstmals mit Rute und Rolle an den Start gegangen.
Da ich viele Sachen ausprobieren wollte, war ich auch breitgefächert ausgerüstet. Ich hatte diverses Tackle und Echolot schon per Post vorausgeschickt - um Fluggepäck zu sparen.
Am Samstagabend angekommen war also erst sortieren und umpacken angesagt und am ersten Tag wagte ich mich noch vor Tagesanbruch gleich mit Spinnrute und Wobblern auf einen Strandspaziergang in der Hoffnung auf ein Lavraki (Wolfsbarsch). Der Strand ist ca. 2nm lang und endet an beiden Enden in einer Felsküste.
Erst am Ende schon in den Felsen wagte sich ein untermaßiger gestreifter Zackenbarsch (Epinephelus Costae) an meinen Flachläufer-Minnow. Ich ließ ihn schwimmen und er freute sich.
Ich mich auch, aber eher über das Naturerlebnis des ersten Tageslichts am Meer.

Im Laufe des Tages traf ich einige einheimische Freunde, die allesamt irgendwie mit der Fischerei zu tun hatten und ihr einhelliger Rat war, die Angelausrüstung wieder einzumotten und den Fisch zu kaufen. Es gibt dieses Jahr einfach keinen Fisch und auch in der Berufsfischerei waren die Fischer in der Region völlig erfolglos. 2011 waren die Fänge noch sehr gut gewesen, dieses Jahr: Nichts.
Na ja, ok. so leicht lasse ich mich natürlich nicht entmutigen.
Tagsüber dann zur Meditation meine neuerdachte Minilangleine gebunden; mit schwimmender Fliegenschnur (WT8) als Hauptleine und 40 0,25er-Vorfächern mit 6er Circlehooks an Dropperloops in der Hauptleine.

Aber erst mal nicht eingesetzt, sondern am nächsten morgen mit dem Tretboot und Spinnrute raus zu den Sekkos, den Felsbänken im Sandgrund der Bucht.
Ein Überblick über die Bucht Agios Georgios Pagoi auf Korfu:




Die dunklen Bereiche im Wasser sind Felsuntergründe bzw. Seegras.

Der spätnächtlich-frühmorgendliche ablandige Wind verdriftete mich allerdings kontinuierlich von den Felsuntergründen, so daß ich fortwährend am treten war.
Ich probierte alle möglichen Tiefläufer aus. Einen Fang machte ich dann mit einem Billigjerkbait, sinker, 7,5cm, wo die öse oben am Köder sitzt.
Ich fing einen grauen Drückerfisch (_Balistes capriscus) _von ca. 1kg noch fast in der Dunkelheit. Den nahm ich mit und machte mich auf den Rückweg. Würde ich allerdings nächstes Mal releasen, denn das Fleisch des Fischs ist wie Reifengummi.
Drückerfisch:





Am folgenden Abend dann ein Versuch mit Naturködern an freier Leine; also wieder mit dem Tretboot raus in die Abenddämmerung und mit Garnelen- und Anchovisstückchen gefischt.
Im klaren Wasser waren, so lange noch Licht war, Schwärme von Fischchen zu erkennen, die sich neugierig über meine Köder hermachten. Es waren Gelbstriemenbrassen, die auf alles gehen, was sie kriegen können; neugierige kleine Fresser.
Es gibt zwei griechische Opas, die dort immer Sonntags raus fahren um sich ein Eimerchen davon zu fangen.
Mein Zielfisch waren sie nicht, auch wenn man vermutlich schnell einen Eimer voll hätte. Ich schmiss sie wieder rein, immer in der Hoffnung, es käme doch mal ein Sargos oder sonst ein Kollege vorbei.
Wo Kleinvieh ist, sollten ja auch die Größeren nicht weit sein.
Mit der Dunkelheit schipperte ich wieder an den Strand zurück.
Am nächsten morgen wollte ich es wieder wissen. Müde zog ich mein Tretboot ins Wasser um noch mal eine Runde Kunstköder im Bereich der Sekkos zu ziehen.
Wieder das teure Repertoire von Illex und Rapala durchgegeigt, am Ende wieder das blauweisse Billigdings dran, und wieder mit dem ersten Licht ein Biss.
Diesmal ein kleines Petermännchen (zu unterscheiden von Eidechsenfischen durch die vorderen Rückenflossenstrahlen).
Wollte ich auch releasen, Handschuhe über, ins Maul gegriffen (da hält man Petermännchen und Skorpionfische am ungefährdetsten), war aber übel gehakt, also abschlagen, abhaken und dem Seetiervolk zum Fraß serviert.
Na ja, es wollte nicht, wie ich wollte.

Tagsüber machte ich für den nächsten Morgen dann eine Bootstour mit einem alten Bekannten George aus. Er ist Langleinenfischer und hatte auch so seine "Posta" in 30-100m Tiefe, die er mit mir mal anfahren wollte.
Am abend dann zur Freude meiner Frau mal Angelpause.
Am nächsten morgen machten wir uns dann mit einem weiteren griechischen Freund und meiner Frau auf den Weg zu einem Berg, der von 80 auf 30 Meter steigt.
Meine Freunde hatten dort einige Nächte zuvor noch einige gute gestreifte Zackenbarsche der 5kg-Klasse und Fagria (Snapper) um die 2kg gefangen (allerdings mit großem Aufwand: 400 Haken an Langleinen).
Fast am Zielpunkt wurde es meiner Frau schlecht, also nochmal zurück zum Strand, und sie und den anderen Freund abgesetzt.
Bei der Rückkehr hatte leichter Nordwestwind eingesetzt. Die Strömung war sehr stark von Süden her.
Der Berg war klein, die Strömung stark, so dass wir immer wahnsinnig schnell verdriftet wurden.
Wir fischten mit Sardinen und Garnelen immer ca. 5m über Grund - mit Zählwerken an der Rute und den Blick stets zwischen Echolot und Zählwerk schwankend.
Viele Bisse, aber nur ein Chanos (Sägebarsch, ca. 20cm) als Fang. 
Parallel hatten wir an einer Laufposenmontage zwei Sardinen in 15m Tiefe treibend ausgelegt. Dort gar kein erkennbarer Biss.
Die Wellen nahmen deutlich zu. George und ich bauten um und gingen eine Runde trollen, die 100m-Kante entlang, dann Richtung Heimweg.
Weder das Skirted Lure mit Teaser im Schaum noch der große Rapala in der Tiefe brachten ein Ergebnis.
Ich hatte mir den Tag über ein wenig den Rücken verbrannt - aber was solls, es gibt (fast) nicht geileres, als auf dem Meer zu sein....

(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht, freu mich auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...
Mit George machte ich gleich eine Verabredung zu einer nächsten Ausfahrt. Allerdings veränderte sich das Wetter und wir kamen später dann nicht mehr dazu, miteinander rauszufahren.
Schade, denn er ist ein guter Typ mit der nötigen Ausdauer... und vor allem einem schnellen Boot.
Ich beschloss am Tag nach der Bootsfahrt erst abends zu fischen, und morgens mal zu faulenzen.
Tagsüber war ich dann mit meiner Frau auf Tour mit dem Mietwagen.
Ich zeigte ihr Agios Stephanos im Nordwesten der Inseln; den kleinen Fischereihafen, der im äußersten Nordwesten liegt.

Agios Stephanos, das Hafenbecken:






Ich war dort schon 18 Jahre nicht mehr gewesen und schaute mich mal genau um.
Die Küste dort ist sehr anders, als in Agios Georgios, obwohl nur einige Kilometer Luftlinie entfernt.
Die gewässer vor Agios Stephanos sind sehr flach, das Küstengestein ist ein sehr feines weiches Sediment, die Klippen erinnern an Rügen, während Agios Georgios innerhalb der Bucht Tiefen bis 25m aufweist und das Meer wenig außerhalb der Bucht schnell sehr tief wird.
Die Felsen dort bestehen aus einem Konglomerat (Mechanisches Sediment mit Kieseln -> Strand-/Ufergebiete eine ursprunglichen Meeres).
_Online-Seekarte des Gebietes:_ http://www.oceangrafix.com/chart/zoom?chart=54279
Neben dem Hafenbecken südlich schließt sich noch ein natürliches Becken an. Da wir an diesem Tag leichten Maestro (Nordwestwind) hatten, war das Sediment leicht verwirbelt und das Wasser getrübt.





Für mich roch es da förmlich nach Lavrakia und ich beschloss, wieder zu kommen.
Die Existenz der Wolfsbarsche dort bewies mir im nach hinein Georgios, ein Freund, mit der Fotografie eines Wolfsbarsches mit 5,05 kg, den er dort vergangenen Winter vom Ufer aus mit der Harpune geschossen hatte. Der Fisch hatte sich dort an von Fischern verworfenen Sardinen gütlich getan und wurde nah der Kaimauer von Georgios und seiner Frau beim Spaziergang entdeckt. Georgios raste daraufhin die 10km nach Hause um die Harpune zu holen; zurückgekehrt fand er den Fisch an der selben Stelle. Er dachte, der Fisch sei vielleicht tot, hielt drauf und dann ging der Fisch ab, Georgios legte sich hin und seine Frau setzte sich auf ihn, weil sie Angst hatte, der Fisch zöge sonst ihren geliebten Mann ins Wasser ziehen. Letzten Endes landete der Fisch dann am Stück auf dem Grill für Familie und Freunde.

Am Abend machte ich erst mal noch einen Versuch in Agios Georgios, diesmal brachte ich meine Langleine mit Einsetzen der Dämmerung aus.
Wie schon beschrieben war diese Leine eine schwimmende Leine, ich wollte damit verhindern, dass die Köder auf den Boden in die Reichweite der Drachenköpfe und Muränen sinken, und ich denke, ein Köder der im Wasser "spielt" ist erfolgreicher. Zu diesem zweck hatte ich als Beschwerung das System "Felo-Molyvi" gewählt: An einem Klafter Schnur hängt oben ein "Felo", gr. für Auftriebskörper, wie an den Netzen gebraucht, und unten ein 80gr-Blei. Oben wird die Langleine festgemacht.
Als Köder wählte ich kleine ganze Garnelen.
Zusätzlich bestückte ich noch jeden Felo mit einem Anfüttersäckchen (von Balzer diese ganz billigen), gefüllt mit einem Teig aus Gorgonzola, Weißbrot und Anchovis). Das sollte die Duftspur legen.
Der Plan war: Langleine raus, dann ein Stündchen bis in die Nacht hinein angeln. Langleine einholen. Dann nach Hause.
Schon beim Auslegen war zu erkennen, dass sich sehr schnell viel vopa (Gelbstriemenbrasse) einfanden. Die Leine war relativ schnell draußen, ich ließ mich wegdriften und fütterte währenddesssen vom übrigen Teig an, es wurde immer dunkler, unter mir wirklich viel vopa. Ich hatte ganze Garnele am 4er-Wurmhaken frei runtergelassen. Ganze Garnele in der Hoffnung, dass die Vopes mit nicht alles vom Haken knabbern.
Es war grade noch hell genug um den Grund zu erkennen, da tauchten am Rande meines Sichtfeldes schwarze Schatten auf und kamen näher. Es war ein Schwarm Gabelmakrelen (zu 95% sicher diese Fische), der wohl vom "Futtergeschrei" der vopes angelockt worden war.
Mein Adrenalin schoß mir in den Kopf, ich Garnele raus, stärkeres Vorfach, größerer Haken dran, mit Anchovis beködert. Die großen Fische umrundeten weiter mein Tretboot; in der Umgebung sprangen Kleinfische auf der Flucht. Ich Anchovis rein ins Wasser, die Gabelmakrelen bis auf Armlänge ran und wieder weg, immer wieder.
Sie hatten wohl kein Interesse an toten Ködern.
Und ich Trottel hatte die Box mit meinen Spinnködern an Land gelassen - ich hatte immer nur nen kleinen Rucksack dabei...
Es wurde nacht und die Sprünge der gejagte Fische entfernten sich... Ich schob die Telerute zusammen.
Jetzt gings an die Langleine. Ich hatte ja im geheimen die Hoffnung, dass vielleicht eine vopa die Garnele genommen hätte und eine Gabelmakrele dann die vopa..
Na ja, war nüscht am Ende, lediglich wieder vopa....

Zum Abschluss für heute noch kurz zum Tackle: Auf dem Tretboot hatte ich immer zwei DAM-Devilstick Tele dabei; die passten auch grade so in mein Snowboardrucksäckchen.
An der 40g-Devilstick hatte ich die kleinste Spro Red Arc mit 18er geflochtener, an der 80g-Devilstick die Spro SaltArc 745 mit 22er geflochtener.
Ich hatte im Vorfeld vor diesen Anschaffungen einen Haufen Beiträge in Foren gelesen; speziell die Redarc hat bei mir den Salzwasser-Härtestest durch inklusive Vollbädern im Meer.
Je nach Stellung musste ich zwar den Schnurfangbügel nachklappen, das war aber schon zu Beginn und nicht salzwassebedingt. Mal sehn wie ich diese Bügelgeschichte hinkriege (vermutlich irgend ne Feder zu schwächlich?), ansonsten ne super laufende Rolle, wie auch die ZaltArc.
An Kunstködern hatte ich ein ganzes Arsenal an Wobblern.
Vom Tretboot aus schien unterm Strich relevant zu sein, dass der Köder schnell auf Tiefe kam. Ideal war da dieser hochrückige sinkende Jerkbait, ähnlich dem Rapala Clackin Rap, mit dem ich es kommendes mal versuchen will.

Fortsetzung folgt...


http://www.oceangrafix.com/chart/zoom?chart=54279


----------



## afbaumgartner (13. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mittlerweile zogen mich mein griechischen Freunde mit freundschaftlichem Gespött auf, wenn ich mal wieder ohne relevanten Fang ankam.
Wir hatten aber auch immer wieder ernsthafte Gespräche darüber, weshalb die Situation der Fischerei dort momentan insgesamt so schlecht ist.
Einigkeit in den Meinungen bestand darüber, dass zu viele Kaikis in der Region fischen.
Das mag sein, in meinen Augen viel schädlicher ist das Fischen mit Spiegelnetzen auf Barbounia (Rotbarben) mit Spiegelnetzen und Tuchmaschenweiten von 20-25mm, und vor allem die Langustenfischerei mit eben diesen Spiegelnetzen.
Dort bleiben die Netze über Wochen im Wasser und werden nur immer wieder auf Langusten hin kontrolliert.
Diese Art zu fischen beruht darauf, dass sich Fische verfangen und verenden, die dann Krebstiere (Langusten, Bärenkrebse) als Aasfresser anlocken.
Bei der Langleinenfischerei werden auch untermaßige Fische mitgenommen, ich habe während meines Aufenthaltes erlebt, dass ein 2kg-Schwertfisch (Xiphias) mitgenommen wurde.
Vor lauter Frust, dass es kaum Fisch gibt...
Wenn man die Leute drauf anspricht (ich spreche die Landessprache fließend), dann räumen sie den Fehler ein.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es mein Recht ist, als Ausländer dahin zu kommen, und den Leuten zu sagen, was sie falsch machen.
Aber ich versuche einfach auch ein bisschen Verständnis für die Zusammenhänge zu vermitteln. Mit dem beschränkten Wissen, das ich mir über Meeresbiologie angelesen habe.
Ich versuche auch zu argumentieren, dass ein sportfischereilicher Tourismus durchaus ein Zugewinn für die ansonsten darbende griechische Tourismusindustrie sein könnte.
Aber dafür braucht es halt einige Voraussetzungen.
Und noch ziehen dort zu wenig Leute an einem Strang...

Mittlerweile war fast der halbe Urlaub rum und es ging auf Vollmond zu. Da die Luft sehr klar war, erhellte der Mond, sobald er hoch stand, die Landschaft und das Meer.
Das Wetter wurde unstetiger und die Windvorhersagen wechselten ständig.
Irgendwo im Golfe de Lyon waren Unwetter zu Gange und es war schwer abzuschätzen, was davon es über den italienischen Stiefel herüberdrücken würde.
Ich lieh mir trotzden ein Boot um einmal einen Berg zu checken, der zwar in Navionics-Europe farblich gekennzeichnet, jedoch nicht vermessen war.
Ich fuhr mit meiner Frau raus, diesmal mit 4-Takter, denn bei der letzten Ausfahrt war meiner Frau vor allem vom Geruch des Zweitakters übel geworden.
Wir machten einen Zickzack-Track über den Berg um eine Orientierung zu bekommen. Die Drift durch Strömung und Wind war wiederum sehr heftig; starke Strömung vom Ostria (Südwest) und gleichzeitig ein leichter Punentes (West-Nord-West).
Ich hatte zwei Echolote in Betrieb. Das funktioniert tatsächlich, obwohl ich gelesen hatte, es würde eventuell nicht funktionieren. Wahrscheinlich lag das daran, dass das eine ein DI-Modell von Humminbird war (800/455kHz) und das andere ein Lowrance Elite 4 (83/200kHz) und sich die Frequenzen nicht gegenseitig störten.
Als Plotterersatz diente mir das Navionics-App auf meinem Android-Smartphone. Die Displaygröße war etwas grenzwertig, die Software arbeitet allerdings einwandfrei und auch einem kleinen Android-Tablet müsste das völlig ideal sein.
Und vor allem unschlagbar günstig. Navionics-Europe für grade mal rund 50 Euro!
Beide Echolote zeigten mir über dem Berg (50 auf 30m) einhellig einen großen Schwarm Futterfisch an.
Nach dem Orientierungstrack setzten wir uns also in den Südwesten des Berges um uns nach Nordost verdriften zu lassen.
Wieder war ich froh um meine Schnurzähler.
Und wieder gab es leider nur Vopa, wieder an Garnele bzw. Sardinenstücken.
Immer wenn wir nach dem Berg wieder auf Tiefe waren gings zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Nach dem dritten Durchlauf wurde es meiner Frau wieder schlecht...
Gescheiten Fisch gab es keinen. Und wieder zurück an den Strand. Frau und Gerätschaften abladen und Boot zurückbringen.
Ich war nun allmählich irgendwie gefrustet.
Ich hatte auch das Gefühl an der Grenze dessen angekommen zu sein, was man Verbissenheit nennt und was eigentlich nichts bringt.
Schon gar nicht im Umgang mit der Natur.
Na ja, ich hatte ja noch die Option mit Agios Stephanos (Lavrakia) und irgendwo in der Bucht müsste doch verdammt noch mal ein ordentlicher Fisch rumschwimmen.

Noch in den Neunziger Jahren habe ich immer Fisch gefangen.
Wenn ich frei von der Berufsfischerei hatte, ruderte ich oft auf ein Bierchen rüber zur abgelegenen "Fishermans Cabin".
Blick auf das gegenüberliegende Kap von "Fishermans Cabin" aus:





Auf dem Weg dorthin immer kurz ein Leinchen mit 15-20 Haken und Sardinenstückchen im Meer hinterlassen; nach 2 Bier auf dem Rückweg Leine und Fisch wieder mit nach Hause genommen.
Bis neulich noch üblicher 20 Haken-Fang, hier von 2011 (Rätselchen: Wer erkennt die Fischarten):





Na ja, aber dieses verflixte Jahr 2012....

Nach 24h Angelpause machten wir uns dann auf nach Agios Stephanos.
Wir kletterten auf die Mole raus (Riesige Felsbrocken als Wellenbrecher), irgendwie roch mir das Wasser nach Fisch, das Hafenbecken voller Meeräschen und Gavros.
Erst mal meiner Frau das Auswerfen beigebracht; nach dem 5.Versuch hatte sie's raus - begabte Frau!
Dann gefühlte 33.333 Würfe mit Flachläufern, Tiefläufern, Sinkern, Suspendern und Floatern, und sogar Poppern..... nüscht.
Die Popper hätt ich mal für die Gabelmakrelen gebraucht, aber na ja, tempi passanti!
Neben uns einige Einheimische mit Grundmontage auf Meeräschen (Kefali), auch die ohne Fang.

Ein verhextes Jahr.
Ich war irgendwie am Ende meines Lateins. Hatte ich mich vielleicht verzettelt; viele Methoden, viele Zielfische, zu viel hin und her? I don't know...

Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sargo der fette. Der dunkle Sciana umbra. Und der vorne könnte ja ne Oblade sien, aber aus der ansicht isnd die schwer zu erkennen.

Das ist jetzt bei dir nicht nur Angeln mit Rute, aber trotzdem sehr interessant! Finds toll das du dir die Mühe gibst. 
Es gibt einfach diese Tage und Zeiten, da haben die Fische keine Lust zu beißen.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke dir für diese feinen Berichte. Dein Tag wir noch kommen.  Tight lines!


----------



## afbaumgartner (13. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte des Trostes Jungs! 
Meine diversen Tage an jenem dieses Jahr verflixten Ort hatte ich ja schon; z.B. 1993:





Könnte aber gern wieder so werden....


----------



## afbaumgartner (15. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...
Na ja, meine Fischerehre war mittlerweile doch schon sehr angekratzt.
Ich befand mich in einem Dilemma.
Einerseits gilt aufgeben nicht bei alten Seebären wie mir ("Ja sind wir denn Süßwasserkapitäne oder was?"  ), andererseits wurde mir allmählich klar, dass die Bedingungen schwer waren, als Held zurück zu kehren, von den weiteren Ausflügen, die ich folgen lassen würde.
Mit jedem weiteren erfolglosen Versuch würden mich meine Freunde noch beherzter aufziehn...

Ich konnte es nicht lassen, früh morgens wieder aus dem Bett gequält, Rucksack geschultert, Tretboot rein und noch in der Dunkelheit quer durch die Bucht in Richtung Süden zu den Seegraswiesen.
Rund ums Seegras tummelten sich für gewöhnlich Chanoi (Sägebarsche) und Perces (Schriftbarsche), die ja ihrem Namen gerecht werden und für ihren (B)Arschhunger bekannt sind.
Also Spinnrute raus und diesmal gleich meinen Wunderjerk dran. Mit dem Tretboot driften lassen, 30m auswerfen, dann bis 5 zählen und mit lockeren Rücken aus dem Handgelenk wieder eingeholt. In Bootsnähe starke Vertikalausbrüche des Köders generiert.
Nach 30 Würfen, es wurde schon hell, dann ein Biss, allerdings wenig Widerstand: Ein Eidechsenfisch von vielleicht 25cm.
Im Gegensatz zum Petermännchen, dem er sehr ähnlich sieht, viele Gräten, kein feines Fleisch, also wieder rein damit.
Dabei blieb es auch...

Ich bemerkte, dass ich selbst meiner Frau mittlerweile fast schon leid tat. Was hatte ich ihr nicht vor der Abreise vorgeschwärmt, was wir alles fangen würden: Dentex, Zackenbarsche, Meerbrassen und zur Not auch noch nen Thun...
Sie ließ mich halt gewähren, weil ich ja nur schwerlich von meinen Vorhaben abzubringen bin.
Also ich abends wieder aufs Tretboot, raus zum nächsten Secco und Jerk gezogen. In der Dunkelheit endlich ein Biss; diesmal mit Widerstand: Ein Zackenbarsch mit vielleicht knapp 30cm, ein guter Kämpfer und ein wunderschöner Fisch.
Er hätte es für den Grill getan, aber ich ließ ihn leben, hakte ihn vorsichtig ab und ließ ihn sanft ins Wasser gleiten.
Ein schönes Gefühl, den Fisch in sein Element zu entlassen.
Ich denke er soll auch ruhig noch wachsen...
Weiter gab es auch an diesem Abend nichts.
Bei der Rückkehr berichtete ich Spiros, dem Tretbooteigner von dem Fisch, und er konnte nicht verstehen, dass ich den Fisch dem Meer zurückgegeben hatte.

Im Prinzip kann ich es ab hier kurz machen: Noch mal ein Versuch mit der Langleine; diesmal zumindest ein kleines Eimerchen Perces (Schriftbarsche). Die sehn nicht nur unglaublich schön aus, sie schmecken auch sehr gut, auch wenn man mit den Gräten ein wenig Pulerei hat.
Aber das Fleisch: Erstklassig.
Am vorletzten Abend dann noch mal ein Versuch mit Garnelen und Sardinen an der freien Leine; wieder nur vopa, na ja.

Unterm Strich war es ein lehrreicher Urlaub und ein schöner Wiedereinstieg in den Umgang mit Rute und Rolle.
Im Moment denke ich an die Anschaffung eines Schlauchbootes für da unten um von Vermietern und den Zeitrahmen meiner Freunde unabhängig zu sein.
Vielleicht gibt es nächstes Jahr auch wieder mehr zu holen.
Kann auch gut sein, dass ich im Winter mal drüben im Elsass zum Spinnfischen gehe. Ich hab ja nun schon wieder Feuer gefangen.
In jedem Fall nächstes Jahr sicher neue Berichte von mir und "meiner" Insel.

Petri euch allen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht, finds super dass der Zacki noch schwimmt


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin und hola
,weil ich bin grad aus Spanien zurück.Interessant eure Beiträge zu lesen und ich möcht auch mal berichten.Ab mitte August war ich wieder für ~4 Wochen in Nordspanien ,Bucht von Rosas,Camping Nautic Almata,da ist man mit Boot direkt an der Fluviamündung.
Also Schlauchi zusammengebaut und nächsten Morgen raus ,Wetter(noch) gut,mal gucken was so läuft.Nach kurzer Zeit schon ein guter Biss und der erste Bonito wollte an board.So knapp 2 kg.Noch mal über die gleiche Stelle und wieder Biss,wieder Bonito ,knapp 2,5 kg.Nicht schlecht für den Anfang,ich wollte ja nur gucken.Und Bonitos dieser Größe sind schon echte Kraftpakete und liefern einen ordentlichen Drill.Am nächsten Tag hat mein Sohn dann leider einen Bonito verloren.Am 3.Tag konnte ich wieder einen ähnlicher Größe verhaften.Dazu gabs kleinere Fische zu fangen,jurels(Stöker) und "normale" Makrelen ,mal nen Meerbrassen.Dann wurde das Wetter schlechter und auch das Fischen:Wolken,Wind schon am morgen,nur noch Kleinfisch.Dann noch schlechter:Regen und danach volle 5 Tage Tramontana,also Starkwind.Nix wars mit Bootfahren.Ungewöhnlich für ende August.Dann hat sich alles wieder beruhigt und es ging wieder raus aufs Meer.Der erste Tag war noch mau,aber dann kam jeden Tag min ein Bonito an board.Insgesamt wurden es 11 Stück,dabei einer von knapp 5kg und der größte gut 6kg.Super.Bei den großen hats schon weit über eine halbe Stunde gebraucht ,bis die im Kescher waren.Sonst nix besonderes gefangen ,aber große Thuns ganz aus der Nähe gesehen,nur ~6km vor der Küste ,nur ~35m Tiefe.Ungewöhnlich, und was für mächtige Trümmer,tolle Fische.Aber da gilt für mich und meine 15-20lb Ausrüstung:nur gucken,nicht anfassen.
Fotos hänge ich an.(Wie fügt man eigentlich eine Grafik vom Rechner direkt in den Text ein??)
Euch allen dicke Fische (Bonito:q)-Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schicke Bonitos! Wetter hab ich gesehen, das es mies war. Thune nur gucken und nicht anfassen auch weil du vermutlich die Lizenz nicht hast und die Strafe nicht zahlen willst. Ist aber auch nen Hammerfight mit nem Thuna, die haben Kraft!


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und bilder musst du Hochladen, und dann einfügen mit


----------



## W-Lahn (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zu den schönen Bonitos #6


----------



## olds (19. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,
dann möchte ich ach mal von meinem Mittelmeerurlaub berichten.
Vor 2 Wochen sind wir mit dem Wohnmobil richtung Süden gestartet.Nach einer strecke von 1400km sind wir dann an der Italienischen Küste angekommen."Ligurien".
Das Wetter begrüßte uns mit strahlendem Sonnenschein und über 30°C .
Nach einer eindrucksvollen Fahrt entlang der Küste, haben wir dann auch einen schönen Campingplatz direkt am Meer gefunden, eingecheckt und URLAUB.
Vorgenommen hatte ich mir das Kunstköderangeln vom Land und  vom Schlauchboot. Dies gestaltete sich aber eher schwierig.
Von den Molen aus habe ich dann auf Made umgestellt um wenigsten noch was ans Band zu bekommen.
Es gab Petermännchen,Lippfische,Makrelenartige,und Barschartige. Leider gab es keine Dorade machte aber nichts.


----------



## Franz_x (28. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

gestern war der Wind endlich weg und ich bin am Nachmittag mit der Spinnrute losgezogen um endlich mal was anderes als Barracuda zu fangen....Es hat geklappt, ein Ricciola hat mich dann nach Hause begleitet. Ein klasse Kämpfer am feinen Gerät!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schickimicki!

Bin eben aus Kroatien/Rovinj wiedergekommen. Hatte nix zum Angeln dabei, aber da waren Hornhechte ohne Ende und in allen Größen. Hätte mich schon gereizt da mal was durchzuziehen!


----------



## DerAndi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das letzte Mal zum fischen kam ich 2001 auf Malle...
Gefangen habe ich in den Häfen: Drachenkopf, Meeräsche, Zitterrochen, Kleine Tintenfische und nen Oktopus


----------



## polakgd (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

war vor 2 wochen auch in kroatien.
war ein geiler urlaub.
geangelt hab ich nicht so viel.
auch nicht so viel gefangen. halt die üblichen kleinfische.
höhepunkt war mein erster octopus.
hab ach ein mal makrellen und ein andermal thun gesehen. aber die angel hatte ich in dem moment leider nicht dabei.

habe mir überlegt ein andermal im süden von kroatien urlaub zu machen. vielleicht war ja schon mal jemand von euch da und kann mir paar tips geben.


----------



## ulfisch (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Toller Beitrag Afbaumgartner,
mir ging es dieses Jahr in Griechenland wie Dir.
Ich konnte aber nach Tagen und Wochen des Leidens doch noch meine Goldmakrele fangen.

Ich durfte mir tonnenweise Spott meiner Verwandten anhören
aber am schlimmsten waren die Griechen die neben mir kleine Brassen und Barsche fingen und mir erzählen wollten was ich wie falsch mache.

Ichh schreibe mal einen ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute, viel Spaß im deutschen Regen! Ich mach mich vom Acker! 
Wenn ich dazu komme gebe ich mal ein Update aus Katalonien. Ziele bei mir sind aktuell Kopffüßer also Kalmar und Sepia und vielleicht wies Wetter ist auch Sargo und Lubina. 
Tight Lines scorp


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönen Urlaub und viel Petri !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## tabasco75 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallöchen!

Nach hunderten Versuchen endlich Mal ein netter Wolfsbarsch (1,1 kg) auf Rapala-Plastik... 

September 2012/Griechenland/in der Nähe von Volos


----------



## glavoc (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Mittelmeerwoba....Petri!!.....aber noch mehr gefällt mir dein T-Shirt mit der lokalen SuperReggaeGroup Griechenlands: LOCOMONDO!!!!
P.S. welche Rapala Plastik war denn die fängige - MaxRap? Liebe Grüße#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin auch wieder da, nach Pilzvergiftung hab ich noch was von Bluefish und Palometta zu erzählen. Kalmar läuft noch sehr schleppend an. Serviolas waren aber da, leider nicht zu überlisten!


----------



## zulu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Pils Vergiftung

:#2: ?

erzählma


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Intoxicologica amb cetas. JA schöne ******* ist das, durft ich meine Nacht im Krankenhaus verbringen! Und als ich die Giftpilze "geangelt" hab, hatte ich vorher für den Tag bei Whatsapp nen Angebot zum Angeln gekriegt. Gefangen wurden Bonito und Serviola...hätte spy mal ne SMS geschrieben. 
Hab grad noch was um die Ohren, gibt dann später Bilder und nen kurzen Bericht.


----------



## tabasco75 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Schöner Mittelmeerwoba....Petri!!.....aber noch mehr gefällt mir dein T-Shirt mit der lokalen SuperReggaeGroup Griechenlands: LOCOMONDO!!!!
> P.S. welche Rapala Plastik war denn die fängige - MaxRap? Liebe Grüße#h



Die Band war letztes Jahr im Mai u.a. in Bochum. War ein geiles Konzert. 

Zum Plastik: Rapala X-Rap Saltwater 12cm #6

VG


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp
üps,hört sich nicht so gut an.Aber wieder was dazugelernt,Pils nicht=Pilz und Pilz nicht =Pilz ,und scheint ja alles nochmal gutgegangen.
@tabasco
schöner Wolf


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Teledieter! 

Ja, für mich als Pilzsammler ist das eigentlich bitter, weil ich eben zu 100% sicher war. Naja egal, die wurden aus dem Beuteschema gestrichen. Mir wird noch immer schlecht wenn ich dran denk. 

Hast du denn schon Bluefish gefangen?


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nee bluefish noch nicht,die beißen doch auch immer alles kaputt und vorfach durch,wieso?


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp:ach so,und das t- steht garnicht für tele,auch nicht thomas- oder so.ist ne andere geschichte und schick ich mal als PN


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tanja-Dieter? Bist doch nicht etwa ne Transe!

Bluefish mögen alles kaputt beißen und wurden daher auch als "Cabrones" bezeichnet.

Aber Bluefish ist kulinarisch echt super, als Filet auf der Haut gebraten hat er nur unter der Haut ne grau (Fett?)Schicht, die hab ich abgemacht. Ansonsten eeeecht lecker! Vom 2kg Blue 2 Abende gegessen. Einfach Bluefish in Olivenöl mit Rosmarinzweig gebraten und paar Tapas dazu. Jammi!


----------



## pfiffer (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo ihr,

ich bin ab montag auch für eine woche auf mallorca (im südosten) und nehme 2 teleruten mit. wie die montagen genau aussehen werden weiss ich noch nicht genau. 
habe hier bereits viel gelesen was es für möglichkeiten gibt, bin durch den ganzen input allerdings auch noch etwas verwirrt 

da ich gern mit der pose fische wird eine damit ausgestattet. hierzu hätte ich eine frage. auf wieviel meter sollte ich den köder anbieten? wieviel g sollte die pose haben?

die andere angel bekommt ein dickes blei an die schnur und wird rausgefeuert und auf grund gelegt. so der derzeitige plan 

zielfische sind hornhecht, doraden, meeräschen. gegen nen barracuda oder conger hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden 

wenn ich zurück bin gibts dann sicher auch nen schönen tripreport


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meeräsche nicht so tief. Wenn du sie essen willst, nicht im Hafen fangen.
Dorade auf Grund auf Sandfläche. Ich habe immer eine 2-Haken-Montage mit Laufblei und die Bisse kamen bisher ausschließlich auf den Haken am Boden! 
Conger brauchst du ne starke Rute! Wenn das Gerät nicht ausreicht lass es. Barrakuda ist wenn dann mit totem Fisch an der Pose, aber auch hier müssen die Haken passen! 
Im Mittelmeer macht sich Anfüttern immer bezahlt! 
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Smallgame (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"Im Mittelmeer macht sich Anfüttern immer bezahlt!"
Würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. Sicher ist es oft vom vorteil, doch wenn man ganz gezielt nach Doraden, Rotbrassen etc fischt, um gutes Material für den Grill zu fangen, ist es besser nicht mit Anfüttern unten riesige Mengen an Kleinstfischen herbeizulocken welche einen wie Pirhanas den Köder vom Haken nagen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da gebe ich dir auch recht, aber wer Meeräschen fangen will? Wenn man mit Pose angelt dann ist anfüttern meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller. Wenn du nen Köder 50m weit auf Sand feuerst, dann fütterste eh nicht an. Oder du wirfst genau und auf die Weite, sofern du denn überhaupt weißt wohin du werfen musst.


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Scorpion!#6


----------



## überläufer87 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

erstma petri . :m

aber wenn bara dann mit lebenden köfi ... ich weis ich wie kannst du nur AUFSCHREI ,selbst in de soll ´s stücke  geben da ist das erlaubt


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich werde da nicht aufschreien...und wer kontrolliert das? Tot funzt aber mit Sicherheit auch!


----------



## Franz_x (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus scorp10n77,

Petri zu Deinen Fängen - schreib doch noch a bisserl was dazu, z.B. Köder, Tiefe, Geschwindigkeit...Tageszeit usw.

Grüße und Danke
Franz
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=110797


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das würde ich gerne, aber ich hab der Person die mich mitnimmt mein Wort gegeben das nicht zu erzählen. 

Habe auch einen Bericht geschrieben, wenn du willst schick ich dir den Link per PN


----------



## polakgd (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hi würde den bericht auch gern lesen.
...ach ja und petri zum fang


----------



## pfiffer (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

soo, zurück aus dem urlaub.

leider war das ganze angeltechnisch nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie erhofft. es wurde zwar immer fürs abendessen gesorgt aber die dicken brummer blieben aus.

hier mal eine kurze zusammenfassung, bilder folgen sobald sie mir mein kumpel geschickt hat.

haben an 4 tagen von 6 uhr früh bis ca.13 uhr gefischt.

spinnfischen ging gar nichts. versucht wurden diverse rapala, gummifische und blinker.

auch mit der posenmontage und totem köscherfisch wurden keine erfolge erzielt, nicht einmal einen biss.

bei der einfachen grundbleimontage sah es dann hingegen viel besser aus. als köder dienten makrelenfetzen und garnelen.

auf sandingem untergrund gingen insgesamt 5 doraden an den haken.
bei gleicher montage jedoch steinigem untergrund haben die schriftbarsche gebissen wie verrückt. 10-20 stück waren pro angeltag normal, hat fast schon bisschen genervt. auch eine halbe makrele als köder haben diese viecher nicht abgeschreckt. gehakt wurden sie zwar selten, jedoch war die makrele so schmackhaft dass sie einfach nicht mehr loslassen wollten 

das highlight war eine ca. 80-90 cm lange mittelmeermuräne. gefangen mit 25er monofil vorfach, perfekt gehakt. leider konnte ich mit dem ungetüm nichts anfangen und habe sie nach dem fotoshooting wieder freigelassen 

viel mehr war es dann auch nicht, hatte mir etwas mehr artenvielfalt erhofft, trotzdem war es schön, allein schon wegen der ganzen atmosphäre beim angeln.

bilder folgen

bis bald
pfiffer


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Muräne gehört auch wieder zurück ins Wasser-die lohnen sich nicht. Die wachsen auch zu langsam als das man sie für ein Essen unbedingt verwenden sollte. Hundsfiese Zähne haben die im Übrigen und man muss bloß aufpassen sich nicht beißen zu lassen. 

Freu mich auch Bilder. Danke für den Bericht schonmal.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri an die Fänger #6! 
BtW: 
Bei meinem Kreta-Aufenthalt dieses Jahr, kam ein befreundeter Local während ich gerade angelte und brachte mir  ein Gemisch aus Feta-Wasser, Feta-Stücken und Olivenöl: Er meinte das man damit  Muränen anlocken könnte ( angeblich ein alter Trick seines Vaters). Ich war natürlich skeptisch als er das Gemisch ins knietiefe Wasser an der Steinmauer unseres Ferienhauses (hundert Jahre altes Steinhaus direkt am Wasser) reinkippte.... Nach einer Minute leuchtete ich mit meiner Stirnlampe an die milchige Stelle und ich konnte es nicht fassen, aus der Mauer kam tatsächlich eine Muräne, zwar nur ca. 50cm, aber es hatte geklappt. Hätte das nie für  möglich gehalten!!
Kennt zufällig einer  den Trick?
 Der zweite Teil der Geschichte wurmt mich bis heute.. ich hab ihr natürlich einen Köder (Kalamari-Fetzen) vors Maul gehalten, sie nahm den Köder (alles auf Sicht, 50 cm vom Ufer), ich schlug an, Köder gleitet aus ihrem Maul und sie verabschiedet sich. War echt ärgerlich, hätte mich über eine Muräne in der Statistik sehr gefreut, natürlich hätte ich die kleine wieder released. 

@Pfiffer: Daher Bitte Muränen-Bilder zeigen


----------



## Jose (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> ...War echt ärgerlich, hätte mich über eine Muräne in der Statistik sehr gefreut, natürlich hätte ich die kleine wieder released.




ok, noch keine muräne am haken gehabt.
daher das "natürlich releast".
aus meiner erfahrung kann man die nicht releasen, weil zu schwer verletzt: eingedreht & abgewürgt in der schnur, selbst große haken bis hinten durch etc.

außerdem liegen die nicht still.

(glück gehabt!)


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das stimmt wohl, ist nicht ganz so einfach. Auch wenn ichs erst bei Conger gesehen habe. Die Spanier haben Mordsrespekt davor!


----------



## W-Lahn (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich war mir durchaus bewusst das sie tief schlucken wird. Da ich aber auf Sicht gefischt habe, konnte ich genau in dem Moment anschlagen als  mein Haken im Maul war. Leider ging der Anschlag ins leere..Bei Pfiffer hat das releasen ja scheinbar geklappt...


----------



## Jose (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> ...Bei Pfiffer hat das releasen ja scheinbar geklappt...



ja, scheint so.
ich will da gar nicht nickelig werden - aber releasen heißt ja nicht unbedingt, dem leben wieder übergeben.

ich wills aber auch nicht hochkochen, am/im meer vergammelt nix, wird alles 'recycelt'.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> ich wills aber auch nicht hochkochen, am/im meer vergammelt nix, wird alles 'recycelt'.



Das sagst du was Wahres!


----------



## pfiffer (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich hoffe dass ich die bilder heute bekomme, spätestens morgen.

ich denke dass ich bei dem fang riesen glück hatte. sie war schön ganz vorne am unterkiefer gehakt so dass sie null chance hatte die schnur durchzubeißen. ich glaube aber dass man das auf den fotos auch erkennen kann. 

eines schonmal vorn weg, ich hatte beim anfassen und beim lösen des hakens handschuhe an, da war der respekt doch etwas zu groß


----------



## überläufer87 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi petri , wieso denn wieder zurück setzen? Muräne schmeckt doch super ... Vorallem in Fischsuppen #c


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Keine Catch and Genieß Diskussion anfangen, bitte! Man muss nicht immer alles fressen! Aber zwischendurch... :k


----------



## broki (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo Miteinander 
hier wird ja wie wild gepostet, na dann geb ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu.
Also war in den Herbstferien in Italien, Ziel: Cinque Terre (Monterosso),Ligurien. Allgemein wunderschönes Urlaubsziel. Kleines Dörfchen in ruhigen Hügel gelegen, Schöner langer Badestrand und eine kleine Hafenmole. Also zum angeln die ersten 3 Tage waren nichts,  keine Sardinen bekommen, da das Fischgeschäft geschlossen war..mit Seeringelwurm war gar nichts viel zu viele Fische dort und die kleinen sind wohl die schnellsten Fazit: massig Fehlbisse und Kleinzeug ..also dann nach 3 Tagen in der nächsten Stadt erst mal ordentlich Sardinen eingekauft, am Abend kurz vor Sonnenuntergang ans Wasser. Montage 60g Blei an Anti Tangle Tube auf der 30er mono Hauptschnur, 1 meter 26er Vorfach 3 bis 5 6er Haken mit 1.5cm Abstand angebunden. Sardine sozusagen einwickeln und dabei die Haken seitwärts einstechen. Am Kopf einfache Schlaufe zur Köderbefestigung. Raus damit..Bisse kamen immer sofort, häufig das erwähnte Kleinzeug. Die frassen die komplette Sardine in gut 5min bis auf das Skellet ab. Von Zeit zu Zeit Handlange Meerbrassen..Dann was Grösseres oder doch nur Kraut? Ergebniss: ein kleiner Gonger ca. 50cm. Eine Stunde gleich noch einer, ca 55 cm.
Danach mehrere Tage lang viel Wind und zeitweise Regen..was solls..Schlechtwetterphase vorbei also wider ans Wasser. Meer immernoch aufgewühlt, Bisserkennung schwierig, immer wider Aktivität allerdings ohne nennenswerte Ergebnisse. Am Tag darauf ruhige See. 1 1/2 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang. Nach 30min erster Biss und das ist was ordentliches..Herangepumpt..ordentliche Geissbrasse..2meter vor der Hafenmauer eine setzt der Fisch zu einer erneuten Flucht an, zack und weg ist er..Der hat tatsächlich den Haken zerbrochen. Unglaublich was das für Kraftbündel sind diese Meeresfische. 10 Minuten später das selbe Szenario, diesmal Schnurbruch am Hakenknoten. Also erstmal Bremse richtig einstellen. Danach liefs besser und ich landete innert einer guten Stunde 3 schöne Geisbrassen von ca. 25- 30 cm. Ein Tag Pause, am nächsten Abend gab es wider ein Gonger ca. 60cm und 2 Geisbrassen ca. 25&35cm..tönt nicht riesig aber die Maximallänge einer Geissbrasse liegt bei 45cm..also war diese bereits Kapital.Das Filet teilweise über 2cm dick!
Die letzten zwei Tage mit Zapfen vom Felsen allerdings durch den Tag und nicht wirklich professionel trozdem gab es neben Kleinzeug einen kleineren Wolfsbarsch. Ein Abend versuchte ich noch mit Wobbler auf Wolfsbarsch, mehrere Nachläufer aber kein Biss. Alles in allem gute Fangergebnisse. Es währe allerdings noch mehr dringelegen. Erstaunliches Fischvorkommen in dieser Gegend Italiens..beim schnorcheln schwamm man schon fast in der Fischen.Was ich gesehen habe: Kleinere Wolfsbarsche (1 Kapitaler ca 55cm)Doraden (1 Kapitale) haufenweise meerjunkern, schriftbarsch, meeräschen bis zu 60cm, gelbstriemen bis zu 40cm, Geissbrassen, Bandbrassen usw.Absolut grossartige Fischgründe!


----------



## pfiffer (11. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

etwas spät aber hier die bilder... mit der größe hab ich wohl etwas übertrieben, die kam mir im eifer des gefechts wesentlich größer vor 

















wie bereits gesagt wurde sie an der "unterlippe" ganz vorne gehakt


----------



## W-Lahn (11. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri heil! Sieht wirklich sauber gehakt aus #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin moin und ein dickes petri in die runde!
toller trööt, massen von infos, aber wenn einer wie ich der noch nie im mittelmeer gefischt hat erfolgreich angeln möchte brauche ich insiderwissen, es wäre schon klasse wenn ihr mir unter die "angelarme" greifen könntet. ich hätte gerne speziell für diese gegend informationen!
ich habe erst gestern erfahren, dass ich im juli/august 2013 für 14 tage als rettungsschwimmer eine gruppe von kinder und jugendlichen in die ferien nach *kroatien/ rovinj* begleiten darf, wir werden  direkt am meer zelten und jede menge spass haben.
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich nicht 24 stunden am tag auf die kleinen racker aufpassen muß und somit zeit finden dürfte mich zu entspannen, dass heißt volles programm fischen!
ich habe schon mal gegooglet, der genaue ort ist etwas unterhalb rovinj*,  resort villas rubin/ kamp polari*.
ich möchte mich natürlich gut vorbereiten um wenigstens einen kleinen erfolg zu haben, 
nach der ferienfahrt werde ich meinen bericht in diesen trööt einstellen.

hier sind meine fragen:
1. macht es sinn ein bellyboot mitzunehmen,
2. was für fischarten erwarten mich vorort,
3. brauche ich eine angellizenz und wenn ja, was kostet mich das und wo kann man diese kaufen,
4. macht es sinn mit der spinnrute vom ufer aus zu fischen,
usw. über jede info freue ich mich!
ich hoffe, dass ich euch mit meinen fragen nicht allzu sehr nerve,
lg


----------



## broki (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo miteinander
finde auf der seite kein passendes thema um meine frage zu stellen...also schmeiss ich sie mal hier rein..
für das brandungsangeln auf blaubarsch..ist hier stahl oder hardmono angesagt und was für hauptschnurdicke würdet ihr empehlen (auch mono)..dazu suche ich ne geflochtene für blaubarsch, barracuda und wolfsbarsch.. unterschiedliche dicken? und welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
Danke im vorraus 
Gruss Julian|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Blaubarsch sagt man ja sehr scharfe Zähne nach, ich würde also durchaus an Stahl denken. Mit Sichtbarkeit ist dann halt noch eine andere Sache, ansonsten halt dickes Fluo oder so. 
Zur Braid; du kannst natürlich eine nehmen hast aber halt Vorteile beim Werfen wenn du für Wolf ne geringere Dicke wählst.


----------



## broki (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hast du ein favorit für die geflochtene?


----------



## broki (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> moin moin und ein dickes petri in die runde!
> toller trööt, massen von infos, aber wenn einer wie ich der noch nie im mittelmeer gefischt hat erfolgreich angeln möchte brauche ich insiderwissen, es wäre schon klasse wenn ihr mir unter die "angelarme" greifen könntet. ich hätte gerne speziell für diese gegend informationen!
> ich habe erst gestern erfahren, dass ich im juli/august 2013 für 14 tage als rettungsschwimmer eine gruppe von kinder und jugendlichen in die ferien nach *kroatien/ rovinj* begleiten darf, wir werden  direkt am meer zelten und jede menge spass haben.
> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich nicht 24 stunden am tag auf die kleinen racker aufpassen muß und somit zeit finden dürfte mich zu entspannen, dass heißt volles programm fischen!
> ...



Legen wir mal los..bin kein Kroatienspezialist aber was solls..ich denke grundsätzlich gibts dort:blaubarsch,wolfsbarsch,barracuda,doraden und andere brassen,Lippfische, meeräschen usw..Weiter draussen wohl auch Thun, Schwertfisch und Goldmakrele
also eigentlich die ganze palette an mittelmeerfischen.
Angellizenz brauchst du:
http://www.kroati.de/kroatien-infos/angeln-in-kroatien.html#bestimmungen

Weiter im Text..erstens in Google Earth Lage anschauen..hab ich kurz gemacht..Bellyboot macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn wenns steile, zu Fuss nicht erreichbare Klippen, oder kleine Inseln und Steinschüttungen hat..konnte ich nicht ausmachen deswegen würd ich zuhause lassen..Ausser den oben genannten Hochsefischen sollte wenns denn da ist alles vom Ufer aus zu fangen sein..Also hungern solltest du nicht müssen..durchschnittliche Brassen sollten eigentlich kein Problem sein..Durchlauf oder Paternostermontage..Blei musst du halt der Ruten anpassen..Falls keine Brandungsrute geht auch: Karpfenrute, Feederrute oder Spinnrute dann allerdings mit mindestens 60 Gram Wurfgewicht..Blei zwischen 40 und 150 Gram halt je nach Brandung und Rute..Köder: Tintenfischstreifen,Meeresschnecken,Sardinenstücke
Köderfische,Köderfischfilet,Seeringelwurm und Einsiedlerkrebse ..Falls es Kapitale sein sollten:Seegurke, Bibi, Tintenfisch, Seeigel und Krebse. Am besten Videos und Website von Raul Mario Perez dem Doradenguru schlechthin anschauen..:
http://translate.google.ch/translat...a=X&ei=YcirUMScMsrWtAaQg4D4BQ&ved=0CDQQ7gEwAQ

Ist jetzt übersetzt falls du spanisch sprichts umso besser..so ist es zwar etwas brüchig aber mit den Fotos kann man sich das zusammenreimen..Apropos Kapitale..hier sind wir beim Problem. Weiss nicht wie das in Kroatien aussieht aber im Mittelmeer ist häufig Herbst,Winter und Frühling erfolgsversprechend..Im Sommer ziehen sich die grösseren Fische häufig in die Tiefe zurück..also für die durchschnittlichen reicht eine 25 mono ohne Probleme ansonsten ne 30er..oder leicht drüber..Vorfach am Besten Fluorcarbon um die 022-0.27er je nach Untergrund und Fischgrösse..für die Grossen etwas um die 0.30 und Bremse fein einstellen!! Beifänge können auch Rochen, Plattfische, Lippfische, Wolfsbarsche usw. sein..wie gesagt mit den Grossen wirds schwierig..Haken zwischen 4 und 8 aber Dickdrahtig..! kannst meinen Eintrag auf dem Thread lesen da habe ich geschrieben wie ich ganze Sardinen angeködert habe..bei vielen Fehlbissen die Haken eine Nummer kleiner..Montage so weit raus wie möglich und alle paar Minuten ein paar Meter heranholen. Köder regelmässig wechseln..achja falls grosse Doraden dort sind ein bis 3 meter abziehen lassen bevor du anschlägst das heisst mit offenem Rollenbügel oder offener Bremse angeln..weiter mit den Meeräschen die angelst du auf Sicht..Falls du weiter raus musst mit Wasserkugel, dünnes Vorfach ca. 0.22 Fluorcarbon kleiner Haken..Je nach Fischgrössen zwischen 6 und 12..Köder:Brot !Flocken! drauf und mitten in den Schwarm..achtung Meeräschen sind sehr scheu..und gut angfüttern mit auchgeweichtem Brot..Kannst auch noch ein paar Sardinen reinmantschen..also Spinnangeln wenn der Wolfsbarsch, Blaubarsch und Barracuda da sind..(musst dich halt informieren) auf jeden Fall, auch Brassen beissen auf kleine Wobbler und Gumifisch.. Starke Ruten mit knapp drei Meter länge..WG: ca. bis 100 g.Geflochtene Schnur...Für die Geflochtene Schnur brauche ich selbst noch n Tipp...auf jeden Fall Fluorcarbonvorfach ca 1.50 Meter  Tragkraft der Hauptschnur anpassen..Köder Wobbler bis 15cm, schlanke Blinker, Gummifische, Twister, Stickbaits..Farben..Natürliche d.h. Silber, Blau, Grau und ein Paar shockfarben gelb,rot vielleicht auch schwarz und weiss..Rute festhallten Barracuda und Blaubarschbisse kommen brachial..am besten angelts sich Frühmorgens(Sonnenaufgang) und um Sonnenuntergang bis in die Nacht.achso hornechte sollten auch drinnliegen mit Kleinen Scharfen Haken Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen oder Würmer..Brassen sind auf Grund eigentlich den ganzen Tag zu erwischen..beim spinnfischen ist Wind und Wellengang immer gut..suche am besten felsige Küstenabschnitte für Barracuda und Blaubarsch steil abfallend..gerade beim Grundangeln genügend Ersatzmaterial mitnehmen..Rolle nach gebrauch am Salzwasser immer mit lauwarmem Süsswasser abspühlen nach den Ferien neu fetten und ölen..so das wars erstmal bei fragen einfach melden..achso Tintenfische gibts mit den Tintenfischjigs..Sandiger Grund und mit kleinen Hüpfern drüberziehen..ruhig mal ein zwei minuten liegen lassen...tintenfische schnell heranpumpen wenn sich Kraken festsaugen hast du keine Chance und kannst schwimmen gehn..
Gruss Julian:q


----------



## Franz_x (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

wenn Du wirklich im Fels mit Blei und Köderfisch angeln willst, dann wäre meine Empfehlung eine Mono. Die Geflochtene ist in den Felsen schnell ab. Zum Thema Stahlvorfach. Habe diesen Herbst meine ersten Erfahrungen beim Fischen vom Felsen mit Köderfisch gemacht. Vorfach sollte FC sein. Stärke 0,24-0,45 reicht aus. Wenn Du Blaubarsch landen willst, dann ein kurzes (!) Stahlvorfach. Ist es zu lang, hast Du merklich weniger Bisse. Köderfisch ruhig schön große wählen.......schau auch mal auf youtube, z.B. "pesca teleferica".

Grüße
Franz


----------



## broki (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wenn Du wirklich im Fels mit Blei und Köderfisch angeln willst, dann wäre meine Empfehlung eine Mono. Die Geflochtene ist in den Felsen schnell ab. Zum Thema Stahlvorfach. Habe diesen Herbst meine ersten Erfahrungen beim Fischen vom Felsen mit Köderfisch gemacht. Vorfach sollte FC sein. Stärke 0,24-0,45 reicht aus. Wenn Du Blaubarsch landen willst, dann ein kurzes (!) Stahlvorfach. Ist es zu lang, hast Du merklich weniger Bisse. Köderfisch ruhig schön große wählen.......schau auch mal auf youtube, z.B. "pesca teleferica".
> 
> ...


wollte eigentlich vom Felsen Spinnfischen..dazu die Geflochtene..Grundangeln auf Blaubarsch ist klar mono..geflochtene nutze ich nie beim Brandungsangeln..was für ne Hauptschnurdicke würdest du auf Blaubarsch nehmen..ich denke für Kapitale Doraden sollte eine 0.30 reichen oder?für Blaubarsch eher richtung 0.40?


----------



## broki (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

blaubarsche lassen sich meiner Erfahrung nach auch gut mit Köderfischfilets überlisten oder siehst du das ander? bin kein Freund vom angeln mit Lebenden Köderfischen..


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab so eine gelbe von Penn, da kann ich bisher nicht drüber meckern. Da gehen aber Meinungen oftmals sehr auseinander. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man zwischendurch mal die vordersten Meter abschneidet!


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ broki

na das nenne ich mal ein anfang, danke!

fals einer von euch mittelmeerfischer im juli in der nähe sein sollte, einfach mal per pn durchklingeln, lg


----------



## Franz_x (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

wenn ich keine Lust auf Köderfischstippen hatte, habe ich im Supermarkt Sardinen gekauft und sie mit Styropor gefüllt. Großer Einfachhaken und mit Schnur umwickelt, damit das ganze auch gut hält. Vorfachlänge ca. 1,5 bis 2 Meter - dann können dir die Krebse den Köder nicht klauen. Blaubarsche habe ich so nicht gefangen, dafür aber Wolfsbarsch und Conger.
Beim Spinnfischen habe ich auch meine Erfahrungen machen dürfen. Nur geflochtene ohne FC geht gar nicht - nix Fisch, nicht mal Nachläufer. Habe dann 10m Mono an die Geflochtene geknüpft. Dann habe zwar gefangen, aber es kam auch immer wieder vor, dass kleinere Cudas auf den Verbindungsknoten Geflochtener-Monofiler gebissen haben und die Schnur dann mit ein zwei Rucken ab war und der Wobbler weg......auch nervig...

Grüße
Franz


----------



## broki (20. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gut werde wohl mal das ein oder andere ausprobieren in den nächsten Ferien...
scheint laut ihm so zu funktionieren:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRi0-6jtzkQ

kann mir jemand sagen ob im April in der Toscana nahe Grossetto und auf Sardinien im Norden (Porto Torres) Blaubarsch und Barracuda zu holen sind?

Wohl schon richtig so..Kurzes Stahlvorfach ca 10 cm ab letztem Haken danach FC aber die Schnurdicke kann ich immer noch nicht einschätzen um die 0.40 sollten es wohl schon sein oder?


----------



## Franz_x (21. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

für das Spinnfischen auf Cuda eine gute Zeit und Ort (Toskana). Ca. 2/3 meiner Cudas mit 1+ Meter sind von Anfang Mai und Wolfsbarsche sind angenehmer Beifang. Blaubarsch habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gezielt gefischt. Zum Spinnfischen nehme ich eine gute 0,24 Schnur, z.B. Stroft. Steht aber eigentlich schon recht viel hier......

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Jetblack (21. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich war vor 3 Wochen mit der Familie an der türkischen Riviera, um den Sommer noch minimal zu verlängern.
Es sollte kein Angelurlaub werden, aber ohne etwas Angelzeug geh ich niemals in den Urlaub 
Die Vorab-Prüfung der Gegend mittel Google und Seekarten war ernüchternd. Meilenweit strukturloser Badestrand.
Am ersten Angeltag mit meinem Sohn waren es dann auch nur die üblichen handlangen Verdächtigen auf Fischfetz(ch)en. Den Köderfisch hab ich in der Küche des Hotels ergattert.

Eine Angel auf Grund soweit raus wie möglich, mit der anderen hat mein Sohn hinter dem Spülsaum die Fischbabys geärgert. Plötzlich ein Riesengespritze ca. 20m vom Ufer ... bis die Grundangel drin- und auf Kunstköder umgebaut war, war der Spuk vorbei. Dann das gleiche nochmal, 300m den Strand runter. Also hingeflitzt und wieder zu spät gekommen.
Danach hab ich dann hunderte sinnlose Würfe auf gut Glück gemacht - guter Sport, sinnloses Angeln.

Am letzen Tag dann die Taktik geändert. Im Dunklen morgens ans Meer, 2km den Strand entlang zu einem Flusseinlauf mit kleiner Steinmole gelaufen und die leichte Spinrute fertig vorbereitet neben mir hingelegt ...und stundenlang gewartet und aufs Wasser gestart.

Dann eine schnelle Bugwelle erspäht und einen hektischen Weitwurf ca. 5m davor plaziert. Der Schnur war gerade erst straff, da hat es auch schon geknallt 

Nach einem wunderschönen Drill inkl. einem fiesen Eiertanz von der Mole runter zum Strand konnte ich dann dieses Goldmakrelenweibchen landen.

Ein bisschen was geht eben immer#h

Gruss Nick


----------



## sikerface (21. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ jetblack 
ich angel sehr oft in der türkei an der ägeischen küste nähe izmir runter bis ayvalik

habe mehrere methoden schon ausprobiert wie zb 
die grundmontage/ grundmontage mit auftreibenden köder
schleppmontage
10 haken um ein brot umwickelt auf der wasseroberfläche
dann die posenmontage um die köderfische zufangen ( von den gibt es genung)

zu den ködern die ich benutze
muscheln 
würmer
dann so würmer in einer schleimschicht mit 1000 beinen( beste !!! )
sardinen ( damit fängt man bei uns den dornhecht )
und brot ( geht gut auf meeräsche )
und für die lieben makrelen ein Vorfach mit mehreren  haken mit federn und ein bisschen an der rute zupfen 

die fischen die ich gefangen habe sind 
levrek/barsch 
kefal/meeräsche
mercan/.... weiss nicht konnte keine übersetzung finden 
karagöz/auch eine barschart
sargana/dornhecht

das sind so die fische die man alltäglich fängt an der egäischen küste !!!


----------



## W-Lahn (21. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zur Goldmakrele!! Die Größe ist doch vom Ufer aus passabel!


----------



## Jetblack (21. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@W-Lahn   Danke.

Der Fisch war einfach klasse! Nicht wegen der Grösse (da war sie eher die kleinste Goldmakrele, die ich je gefangen hab), sondern dass sich das Mädel überhaupt  in weniger als 3m Wassertiefe rumgetrieben hat war schon erstaunlich genug. 
Für den Fisch hab ich hart gearbeitet und ich hab nicht gewusst, was da dran hängt, bis sie gesprungen ist. Sozusagen ein anglerisches Highlight.

...und lecker sind die allemal!

Gruss Nick


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Netter Mahi! Top vom Ufer!!!

Die Kroatiensache hab ich doch zugegebenermaßen völlig vergessen. Deine besagten Rubinvillen hab ich ja mitm LK besucht. Das war in der letzten Woche, die die noch auf hatten. Da gabs sehr viele Hornhechte. Ansonsten kann ich dazu aber nicht viel sagen. Vielleicht melden sich smallgame und oder zulu mal noch dazu.

Kaiser, ich stelle fest du hast dich wieder berappelt, find ich gut!


----------



## Franz_x (21. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,




scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kaiser, ich stelle fest du hast dich wieder berappelt, find ich gut!



<off topic>
na ja, ich habe halt keine Angst, dass mir jemand die Fische wegfängt, freue mich auch über die Fänge anderer und würde auch keine - sorry - schwachsinnigen Schweigegelübde machen......
</off topic>

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ scorp10n77

Die Kroatiensache hab ich doch zugegebenermaßen völlig vergessen.

ist schon ok., bitte im auge behalten!
Vorortinfos wären der hammer.  ich hoffe ja, dass ich zu gegebener zeit dort *(kroatien/ rovinj*) auch auf gleichgesinnte treffe, lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Kaiser Franz, wenigstens nicht eifersüchtig!

Also, das ist alles Felsküste. Vorgelagert gibts ne Insel. Dann ist da vom Hafen die rechte Mole, davor isses Recht tief und da standen Meeräschen und Hornhechte. Es gibt viele Stege, von denen kann sich ein Spinfischen durchaus lohnen glaube ich. Richtung Rovinj ist sehr viel befischbare Küste. Wir hatten sehr aufgewühltes und trübes Wetter, von daher schwer zu sagen was es da an Fischen gibt. 
Naturköderangeln wie überall im Mittelmeer sonst auch.


----------



## 321_Pesca (25. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich war im Oktober auf und rund um Formentera und Ibiza unterwegs.
Gefangen habe ich folgende Fischarten.

-Bacoretas
-Llampugas
-Hornhechte
-Meeräschen
-Palometa
-Dorade 
-Obladas
-Cantaras
-Calamares
-Eidechsenfische
-sämtlche sorten von Meerbrasse 
-Bernsteinmakrelen Amberjacks
Etc...

mein persönlicher Höhepunkt des Urlaubes war ein 19 Kg amberjack. Leider war danach mein urlaub schon vorbei. Ein freund von mir konnte aber noch weitere amberjacks bis 37kg landen.
Die methode, den köder und die top stellen werde ich hier nicht verraten.
Nur so viel steht fest. Es bedarf einiger ausdauer, das passende wetter und die richtigen strömungsbedingungen um grosse fische ans band zu bekommen.
Ihr mögt mich vieleicht für bekloppt erklären aber ich fahre noch bei drei meter welle mit nem fünf meter Boot zum fischen raus. der erfolg bestätigt mich jedesmal aufs neue.

Alles anderen fische habe ich beim schleppen, spinfischen, fliegenfischen und normalem Grund angeln über listet, sowohl vom Boot als auch vom Ufer.

Und für alles die sich mal fürs Thunfisch, amberjack, schwertfisch und zackenbarschangeln interessieren emphele ich ibiza-sportfishing.com

Allzeit dickes petri heil

Pesca


----------



## W-Lahn (25. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ein paar Bilder würden die Schleich-Werbung für ibiza-sportfishing.com noch effektiver machen..


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt!


----------



## Jose (26. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

tja, infos kriegt mensch da ja erstmal nicht: die mailadresse darf man abliefern für einen newsletter.
vielleicht verkaufen die auch schuhe...?
ich hab abstand genommen, scheint mir ein mail-harvester zu sein oder so.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geben tuts die aber tatsächlich, hab in einem anderen Forum einen Bericht gelesen gehabt. Da kamen sie ganz gut weg.


----------



## 321_Pesca (26. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sollte keine Schleichwerbung sein. Die Page sollte eigentlich schon am 16. Online sein.
Leider gab es und gibt es noch kleine Probleme. Soll aber in den nächsten tagen online gehen.
Dann gibts Videos und Fotos ohne ende.

Und Schuhe kannste bei ihm bestimmt nicht kaufen!!


----------



## W-Lahn (26. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann zeig uns doch zur Überbrückung bis die Seite fertig ist ein Bild von deinem kapitalen Amberjack!


----------



## 321_Pesca (26. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gib mal bei google.de Ibiza sportfishing ein und schau dir das video schonmal an .
foto muss ich raussuchen


----------



## jeanneau34 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi meine Leidensgenossen. (Mittelmeerinfizierte)
Lebe nun schon einige Zeit in Alicante und verfolge mit Interesse eure Berichte. Alles wirklich super.
Aber etwas sollte hier mal gesagt werde.
ATUN (rojo y blanco) sind in Spanien absolut geschützt, jede Entnahme verboten. (Atun + Guardia civil = MULTA)
Das Gesamtgewicht pro Angler und Tag ist auf 5 Kg beschränkt, bzw. bei grösserem Gewicht nur 1 Fisch erlaubt.
Zum Thema Barracuda: Die stehen hier vor der Marinaeinfahrt in 8 bis 13 m Tiefe in rauen Mengen, nur will keiner diese stink-Viecher.
Für Llampugas muß man raus an die Bojen vor den Islas-Tabarcas. (Eingegrenztes Fischresevat) (Llampuga schreibt man wirklich mit LL)
Speziellen Gruß an scorpion als Initiator des Themas und
offensichtlichen Spanienfan.
Gruß natürlich an alle Forenteilnehmer.

Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Atun darf ja eben garnicht befischt werden, die 5kg können schon allein deshalb nicht stimmen, weil das Mindestmaß 1m/30kg einheitlich fürs Mittelmeer ist. 
Der Espet ist ja wirklich nicht beliebt, er hat mich halt einfach fasziniert  Schöner Fisch! #

Hast du grad mal ein Llampugafoto parat? Ich find die so wunderbar tropisch!


----------



## 321_Pesca (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich glaube bei uns auf den Balearen ist die Regelung für den Roten Thun etwas anders.
Ich werde mich mal schlau machen. 

Das mit den Barrakudas verstehe ich nicht ! Bei mir auf formentera habe ich die unter anderem auch im Hafenbecken. Die Spanier sagen aber auch die fische seien nix zum essen. Meinen die das jetzt weil ein teil im Hafen lebt oder schmecken die generell nicht? Also für mich sinds einfach nur hammer Sport fische und bisher habe ich die auch nicht gegessen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen,dass sich so ein Steak gut auf dem grill macht.


----------



## jeanneau34 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo scorpion

Die 5 Kilo sind schon richtig. Wie geschrieben ist jedoch zb. 1 Fisch mit 25 Kg auch erlaubt, aber eben nur 1 Stück.

Gruß Günther


----------



## kerasounta (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin !

Im Mittelmeer (ionisches und ägäisches) habe ich bis jetzt Marmorbrassen - Gold Doraden - Wolfsbarsche -   Meeräschen - die Rote dorade - Blue fish ital. glaub ich auf griechisch Gophari ! große Congheraale !Seezunge war noch dabei Hornhechte und Makrelen en masse..
Makrelen und aus dem boot tuna und viele kleine Fischarten wie gr. Lithrinia lat. LEthrinus miniatus Sardinen Sparos usw....Gelblinge !
und die schlimmen fänge waren riesige Petermännchen genannt Drakenus oder drakena die verdammt giftig sind und zum Tode führen können wenn das Petermännchen 500gr überschreitet.
Schriftbarsche isnd sehr häufig im ionischen Meer, schmecken aber grauselig und taugen nur für Suppe..
habe jetzt auch die namen der brassen gefunden -Zweibindenbrasse 
Geissbrasse - Brandbrasse - Goldstrieme
Bluefish oder Gophari nennt sich auf anglerdeutsch Blaubarsch und ist ein hervorragender Speisefisch und ist beim Drillen vom Strand aus eine Königsdisziplin. Weil er relativ schwer zu drillen ist.Beim Haken direkt an die Wasseroberfläche schwimmt und sich springend und tauchend gegen den Drill wehrt..da kann sich ein 2 kilo Exemplar schnell wie ein 10 kilo fisch anfühlen.


----------



## spy (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Roter Thun,

hat Schonzeit vom 15. Oktober bis 15 Juni. Striktes C&R. in der Zeit vom 15.6 bis 15.10. Wie es kommendes Jahr sein wird, wird man wie üblich wenige Tage vor Eröffnung der Saison erfahren. 

Entnommen werden durfte maximal ein Fisch pro Tag und Lizenz (Achtung, Aneex III, nicht = Angellizenz) für den Fall eines Todfanges. Min. Grösse, zudem in einem Stück anzuliefern, 30 KG. Der Fisch ist zu deklarieren und bei den Behörden anzumelden. Spätestens dann wird es kritisch für die dummen Angler.

Wer so erwischt wird, dem drohen Strafen bis zu 30.000 €. Kein Spass, also bleibt vernünftig. 

Unser Verband kämpft im Augenblick um eine neue Quote für die Sportangler, aber meine Hoffnung ist da klein. Zu mächtig sind die industriellen Fischer und zu dick deren Brieftaschen voll mit Schmiergeldern.

Also nichts Neues im Süden

TL


----------



## überläufer87 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Solange die Hochseefischerei den trotzdem fängt , sehe ich das Verbot als lächerlich an. Muss jeder wissen wie er das behandelt. Ich bin zwar für Nachhaltigkeit, aber SO nicht.:r Das manche schon immer gleicher waren als wir Angler ist ja nichts neues. Ein Verbot von Schiffen die mehr als 20 Meter haben sollte die Eu mal nachdenken. Eine Öffung der roten und weißen Fische sollte für Sportfischer gelten . Eine komplette schliessung des Thuns für die Industrie. Im vergleich zu den Industrie Booten fischen WIR ja nun ein bisschen die Bestände "leer" , von C&R Fängen mal ganz abzusehen..


----------



## 321_Pesca (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also bei uns auf den Balearen hat das Government der Industrie schon ordentlich Parole geboten. Es gibt mittlerweile ein sehr strenges Fahrverbot für den roten thun rund um die balearen und die kontrollen sind sehr hart. Ich denke wir als Angler sind doch sowieso daran interessiert das die Bestände erhalten bleiben. Jeder Angler muss wissen wieviel er für den eigenen Verzehr benötigt. Meiner Meinung nach müssen wir kein striktes catch andere release einhalten.  Die paar fische die durch Angler entnommen werden ist so winzig das diese sich das garnicht bemerkbar macht. Ausserdem finde ich catch and release gerade beim thunfish angeln ein sehr schweres Thema. Das muss man schon drauf haben .
Das sich die strengeren Auflagen der Industrie sich bemerkbar machen habe ich diese Jahr gemerkt. Wusste garnicht wohin mit dem ganzen fisch. Und ein Kollege empfindet das genauso.
Aber machen wir uns allen nix vor. Die Bestände werden sehr lange brauchen bis sie wieder so sind wie sie vor der abfischung waren.


----------



## kerasounta (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

bei uns in Griechenland ist es ganz geschickt gemacht worden...

die Griechen selbst, dürfen nicht mehr so wie früher mit dem Kutter raus und dicke Fänge machen, dafür kommen die Italiener/Türken/Ägypter und fischen unsere Bestände leer !

Da frag ich mich wie doof man sein kann, alle Berufsfischer werden jetzt auf IT Kaufleute umgeschult bekommen eine Abfindung und die Riesenkutter aus ITalien oder der Türkei fischen unsere Bestände leer !
Da wundert mich eigentlich garnichts mehr ! dann sag ich mal das die EU Gesetze vorn A**** sind !


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aber bitte doch jetzt hier keine Fehlinfos verbreiten. Spy weiß das! Ich habe jetzt für dich extra sogar mal noch nachgesucht. 


> La talla mínima de captura del atún rojo será de 30 kilos o 115 centímetros


Aber wenn du das missachten magst, genauso wie die Quote und die Schonzeit, dann mach das ruhig. Die Strafe musst du dann halt zahlen. Und die ist bitter! 
Und zum Thema absolutes Verbot für die Berufsfischer: Guck mal bitte einmal die Arbeitslosigkeit in Spanien an...man hat schon eine Beschränkung durch die Saison. Das die Boote trotzdem auch außerhalb der Saison weiterfischen, ist nunmal klar. Aber herrgott das System ist korrupt. Da lässt sich noch Geld verdienen. 
Das die griechische Küste leergefischt wird ist natürlich kacke, auch weil das Potential dann genutzt wird, aber der Staat nix davon hat. Aber was machen wir denn vor Afrika, vor Asien? Wir machen das selbe, nur das es noch weiter weg ist. 
Ich hoffe persöhnlich natürlich auch auf eine neue Quote, denn spy hat ja auch die nötige Lizenz. Und die Thunas fangen macht schon Spaß, aber ich hab ja genau in dem Jahr mit ihm angefangen, als es verboten war sie mitzunehmen! Würd schonmal gerne selbstgefangenen Essen.

Abschließend noch zum Thema Bluefish und Barrakuda: Ja das sind tolle Kämpfer, meiner ist auch gesprungen. War zwar vom Boot aber echt toll. Und gut schmecken tun die auch. Nur hate ich nicht den Einfdruck als ob er die Königsdisziplin sei  Das war dann doch eher die Palometta. 
Barrakuda schmeckt schon gut, ich hab meinen in kleine Stücke( ohne Haut und ohne Gräten) geschnitten und in Mehl gewälzt kross angebraten. Das ist total lecker, schmeckt besser als Scheibe angebraten.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Von Meeräschen kennt man das ja: In Hafennähe bloß die Finger weg! Bäh!

Gilt das auch für die Barrakudas?


----------



## W-Lahn (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die ernähren sich ja teilweise von den Fäkal-Äschen, vielleicht deswegen #c


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen. Bei den Meeräschen ist das Probelm ja Antifouling! Die fressen das von den Rümpfen mit. 
Der Barrakuda wandert, der ist als Jäger da wo er die meiste Beute vermuten kann. Mir wurde erzählt, dass die sich garnicht im Hafen aufhalten, sondern nur zum Fressen dahin kommen. 
Aber Pflanzenfresser sinds nicht, von daher, kein Antifouling. Wenn der Fisch irgendwie ekelig ölig ist, kann man ihn ja dann releasen wenn man ihn nicht essen mag.


----------



## spy (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also was hier manche an Dampf ablassen ohne zu wissen um was es geht ist schon beschämend. Jedes Gerücht findet so den Anfang und schuld sind immer nur die anderen.

ICCAt regelt die Schon und Fangzeiten, nicht die EU. Jedes Land das Mitglied in der ICCAT ist, hält sich an die Vorschriften. Sobald die Quoten für diese Länder erreicht sind, wird die Saison geschlossen. 2011 war das nach nicht einmal 3 Wochen der Fall.

Italiener fischen keine griechischen Gewässer ausserhalb der Fangzeit leer. Italien ist Mitglied der ICCAT, die Türkei ebenso....

Ausnahmen gibt es nur ganz wenige und die sind strengstens reglementiert. Dennoch wären wir sehr froh, wenn man im Mittelmeer zu einer Ressourcen orientierten Fischerei zurück finden würde. Wie die im Falle der Blau Flossen Thune aussehen kann, das sieht man am Beispiel der Nord Atlantik Fischer in Kanada und den USA. 

Tl


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Von Meeräschen kennt man das ja: In Hafennähe bloß die Finger weg! Bäh!
> 
> Gilt das auch für die Barrakudas?



wie darf man denn diese aussage verstehen, sind die häfen so verschmutzt das man die fische darin nicht essen sollte und wenn ja wo kommen diese verunreinigungen her?


----------



## W-Lahn (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie Scorpion schon richtig erklärte, durch das Antifouling-Zeug auf den Booten. Meeräschen fressen das mit dem Bewuchs auf den Rümpfen  und dieser Antifouling-Lack soll eben giftig sein. Barras als Ende der Nahrungskette müssten theoretisch auch betroffen sein..


----------



## 321_Pesca (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist so schon richtig @ w-lahn 

Was ich mich dabei immer frage ist, was ist denn mit den meeräschen die aus dem Hafen raus ziehen und ins freie Meer schwimmen. Dort werden sie ja nicht gezielt nach booten schauen um die Algen zu fressen, ich meine wenn es so wäre wofür mach ich mir dann noch ein anti-fouling unters Boot.
Also ich glaube so viel ist  n der aussage gar nicht dran und wenn ich die meeräschen im Hafen so beobachte, dann fressen die nicht gezielt die Algen von den booten.


----------



## jeanneau34 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Pesca

Du schreibst des öfteren "BEI UNS AUF DEN BALEAREN"
Lebst Du dort ? Wenn JA und vorhandenem Interesse ein
e-mail an mich und wir könnten einmal etwas gemeinsam unternehmen. Alicante ist nicht so weit weg.

L.G. Günther


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



321_Pesca schrieb:


> Das ist so schon richtig @ w-lahn
> 
> Was ich mich dabei immer frage ist, was ist denn mit den meeräschen die aus dem Hafen raus ziehen und ins freie Meer schwimmen. Dort werden sie ja nicht gezielt nach booten schauen um die Algen zu fressen, ich meine wenn es so wäre wofür mach ich mir dann noch ein anti-fouling unters Boot.
> Also ich glaube so viel ist  n der aussage gar nicht dran und wenn ich die meeräschen im Hafen so beobachte, dann fressen die nicht gezielt die Algen von den booten.



Woran es auch immer liegt: Die sind in Hafennähe nicht genießbar. 

Ich wollte damit eigentlich ergründen, 



jeanneau34 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Barracuda: Die stehen hier vor der Marinaeinfahrt in 8 bis 13 m  Tiefe in rauen Mengen, nur will keiner diese stink-Viecher.



Warum Stink-Viecher??

Ich erinnere mich daran, dass die (in Asien zumindest) zwar recht trocken, aber durchaus schmackhaft sind...


----------



## jeanneau34 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute
Zur Erklärung "STINKVIECHER"
Nach dem lösen vom Haken einfach an den Händen riechen.
Nebenbei KANN der Verzehr angeblich zu Problemen führen.
Das hat aber nichts mit ANTIFOULING in der Nahrungskette
zu tun. (Heutige Bootsanstriche sind bestimmt auch nicht
gesund, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so GIFTIG wie noch vor
einigen Jahren. Die einst eingesetzten Schwermetalle sind
zum überwiegenden Teil durch weniger gefährliche Materialien ersetzt worden.

Gruß an alle ...
Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt, die Cudas sind voll die Schleimer. 

Man darf auch keine Muscheln essen, wegen Schwermetallen, nur nachts angeln wegen Hautkrebs etc.


----------



## 321_Pesca (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ jeanneau34

Zurzeit lebe ich noch in Deutschland. Bin aber die letzten  zwei Jahre mindestens 4 mal pro jahr unten gewesen und seit 1995 bin ich halt regelmäßig unten habs mir so an gewöhnt das so zu schreiben. Sry.
Spiele aber seit letztem jahr ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken für immer nach da unten zu gehen, mal schauen was sich machen lässt.
Treffen wäre sicherlich mal möglich wenn ich mal wieder für drei Wochen oder so runter fliege. Voraussichtlich, so wies mein Arbeitgeber zulässt, nächstes Jahr drei Wochen im Oktober Amberjack total  

Zu den lisas wie die meeräschen in Spanien heissen.
Ich habe dort des öfteren welche welche gegessen. Allerdings beim schnorcheln mit harpune weit entfernt vom Hafen Gebiet erlegt. Ich weiss, ist hier verpöhnt, aber unten in Spanien ganz normal.
Und ich will jetzt nicht sagen das die schlecht geschmeckt haben aber man hat immer dieses Thema mit dem anti-fouling im Kopf.


----------



## jeanneau34 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Pesca
Oktober 2013 ist schon noch weit entfernt, aber egal ich bin ja hier (hoffentlich noch)
Melde dich einfach.

Gruß Günther


----------



## 321_Pesca (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja wie gesagt. Mein Arbeitgeber hat halt alles in seinen händen  
Gruss
Johannes


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein Harpunetti...nothing left to say. Hast du jetzt mal ein paar Südfotos parat?


----------



## 321_Pesca (28. November 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ruhig brauner Fotos kommen. Wir hatten letztes mal einen Fotografen dabei. Ich warte noch auf die Bilder etc....


----------



## glavoc (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Finde Harpunenfischen nicht unsportlich und oute mich mal als "Fän" - wobei ich das vor Jahrzenten in meiner Jugend geliebt habe...und Profis in der Verwandtschaft besitze...
P.S. wer glaubt, das Harpunenfischen geht einfach so...völlig easy halt einfach abdrücken und so sollte sich mal kurz dieses Lehrvideo ansehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AU-MDEcULQ


----------



## Jetblack (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc .. unbestritten ist die Fischerei mit der Harpune körperlich anforndernd und spannend ... aber eben kein Angeln ! Somit passt das nicht ganz zum Thema 

mfg
Nick


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kein Zweifel, das kann man nicht mal so eben machen. Dazu gehört viel Übung. Gegenüber Leuten die das können, die selektiv und für den Eigenbedarf mal was schießen bringe ich sogar Verständnis auf. Anders sind wir Angler ja auch nicht. Aber man muss nicht seinem 11-Jährigen Kind ne Harpune in die Hand drücken, um es dann mal am Badestrand eine bisschen ausprobieren zu lassen. Das hab ich schon gesehen, da hab ich dann auch absolut kein Verständnis für. Die Harpune ist auf kurze Distanz mal mindestens genauso tödlich wie eine Pistole. Wenn ein 11 Jähriger mit ner echten Pistole am Strand rumrennt, will ich nicht wissen was dann los ist.
Und diese Familienharpunettis seh ich des öfteren mal, das trübt doch meine Grundeinstellung sehr stark.
Bei uns im PArc Natural kontrollieren sie auf jeden Fall, das hab ich schon gesehen und sacken dann auch die Harpune ein. Aber letztendlich werden die Regeln einfach nicht eingehalten. Und die Folge davon ist dann nunmal auch,dass es einen rapiden Verlust an standorttreuen Arten im flacheren Wasser gegeben hat. 

Soviel dazu, das brauchen wir dann ja hier auch nicht weiter diskutieren. Ist ja was habt ihr gefangen, nicht was habt ihr geschossen. Haut mal lieber noch ein paar Bilder raus! Ich hab heute morgen eine Lieferung von Ködern aus Fernost erstmal verpasst, jetzt will Fedex das morgen nochmal vorbeibringen. #6 Angeln ist ein teures Hobby!
Beste Grüße aus dem schneeverregneten Tor zum Sauerland!


----------



## glavoc (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Harpunenthema...will und wollte *nicht* das Harpunieren hochjubeln...und ist klar, das ich hier niemanden verteidigen will- vor allem nicht "Väter",welche ihren Buben im Urlaub jene kaufen und der Bub dann eben nur Schriftbarsche erlegt & nebenher sich & alle übrigen badenden höchstgradig gefärdet!!!! Hab ich alles auch schon gesehen...ABER: es sind (zumindest habe ich es selber bisher nur so beobachtet) bei uns in Dalmatien, nur die Touristen welche schnorchelnd und von badenden umgeben in 2-4m tiefen Adriawasser auf alles Jagd machen, was in etwa die eigene Handgröße besitzt.#q
Andererseits ist die Harpunenjagd bei den einheimischen Meeresanglern sozusagen ein "Teilbereich" des Angelns ... man erhält mit der Erlaubnis gleichzeitig jene für das führen von 2 Harpunen..& somit kein Angelladen ohne Harpunierabteilung....
Eben weil "wir" als Urlauber nur Urlauber bei ihrem unheilvollem Tun beobachten, wollte ich der Objektivität wegen einmal zeigen, wie "richtiges" Harpunieren so aussieht...mehr nicht!!! Also meinen Post bitte nicht als Werbung für die Harpune missverstehen - danke!! 
@ all, - ja hier geht es ums "was habt ihr gefangen" und nicht, was habt ihr geschossen... ich übrigens grad vor kurzem wieder Wolfsbarsche, Stöcker, Zweibindenbrassen, "mächtige" Grundeln #c haha(beim Spinnfischen auf 13cm Wobbler)...und zwei schöne Doraden verloren#t(->größere Haken)....
Wenn ich kurz im Meer war, dann um "Hänger" zu lösen...Harpunen hab ich nur im Angelladen gesehen-nicht angefasst|supergri
LG
glavoc
#h


----------



## 321_Pesca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So jetzt mal wieder zu de fischis im mittelmeer.
Mein foto von dem 19 kg amberjack ist jetzt auf ibiza-sportfishing.com unter der galerie zu sehen.
Der nette typ mit dem brusthaartoupet.


----------



## 321_Pesca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der ganz fette hat übrings 37 kg


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja leg mal einen Link hierher


----------



## Smallgame (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Glavoc
Es ist immer wieder schön deine Postings hier zu lesen.
Auch ich stamme aus einer Fischerfamilie aus Dalmatien.
Daher mal eine Frage an dich, vielleicht kannst du mir ja helfen.
Ich will mir ein Parangal (Langleine) bauen welcher nur für Doraden und Brassen dienen soll. Also Monofile Hauptleine und denn bis max 100 Haken. Sprich eine ganz feine Langleine- nicht wie die üblichen für Conger und Katzenhaie, die sind wiederrum besser zu Handhaben.
Ich hab mir schon 3 solcher Langleinen gebastelt doch da ich meistens mit meinem Holzboot (Kajic) alleine losziehe, ist das Hantieren beim auslegen und einholen recht schwierig und ich hab sie immer komplett verheddert.
Nun möchte ich mir eine Trommel ans Boot bauen die Hauptleine drauf aufziehen und die Haken mit Clips versehen.
Das Prinzip von großen Hochseelangleinen übertragen auf mein kleines und feines System.
Wo krieg ich diese Clips nur her? Egal ob unten oder hier in Deutschland hast du eine Idee?
Noch was, aus welcher Gegend stammst du ?


----------



## jeanneau34 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Angelfreunde.

100 Haken ???
Das klingt aber nicht mehr nach ANGELN. Wohl eher Berufsfischerei. Aber nicht böse sein. Ist nur meine Meinung.

L.G.
Günther


----------



## Smallgame (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist es auch nicht. Ich gebe dir auch recht, es passt nicht in ein Angelforum. Nur finde ich kein adäquates Fischereiforum.
Villeicht hätte ich es per Pm posten sollen um das Forum nicht sinnzuentfremden.


----------



## jeanneau34 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

No problem !!


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lass es ruhig hier dirn, ich halte das für Hobby und nicht für Berufsfischerei. 100 Haken  hört sich nach viel an, isses aber nicht. Der Ertrag dabei ist gering. 
Ich vermute mal, dass die beiden sehr viel Ahnung über das Fischverhalten haben. Da können wir Angler enorm von profitieren.


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Smallgame,

ich habe früher im ionischen Meer beruflich mit Langleinen gefischt.
(@jeanneau34: In Griechenland zählen Langleinen bis 150 Haken zur Sportfischerei, in anderen Ländern wird es ähnlich sein)

Langleinen mit Hauptleine unter 0,60mm sind nicht praktikabel. Sie sind schlecht zu greifen und haben auch nicht die Reissfestigkeit, um Hänger lösen zu können.

Wichtig ist das Behältnis für deine Leine: Ich empfehle eine große runde Kunststoff-Wäscheschüssel (Durchmesser 60-80cm), auf dem Rand befestigst du einen dicken Mossgummistreifen o.ä. zur Aufnahme der Haken.

Grundsätzlich ist die Leine um so einfacher zu handzuhaben, je weniger Knotengetüdel du dran hast.
Deswegen werden die Vorfächer traditionell auch direkt an die Leine geknotet (Knoten= Stopperknoten mit 4-5 Windungen + Schlag).
Das Ausbringen geht easy, wenn die Haken vorbeködert sind.
Dazu werden in das Moosgummi Schlitze neben jeden Haken geschnitten, in die das Vorfach gehängt werden kann (beköderter Haken hängt dann außen an der Schüssel).
Das Einholen alleine gestaltet sich schwieriger, da dich Wind und Strömung immer verdriften.
Bei schlechten Wind- und Strömungsverhältnissen ist es alleine unmöglich.
Du solltest in jedem Fall immer bestrebt sein, die Haken beim Einholen immer wieder akkurat auf dem Schüsselrand aufzuhaken.

Da ich die Probleme, die du meinst, kenne, hab ich auch schon nachgedacht und experimentiert.
Die Clips die du beschreibst, gibt es nur in großen Größen für die Industriefischerei. Für Langleinen auf Meerbrassen etc. sind sie völlig unpraktikabel.
Diesen Sommer hab ich mit schwimmender Fliegenschnur als Hauptleine experimentiert. Mein Ziel war, die Köder deutlich über Grund anzubieten und gleichzeitig ein gutes Leinenhandling zu haben. Ich habe zuerst 3 30m-Fliegenschnür zusammengebunden, und dann alle 2,5-3 Klafter einen Dropperloop gesetzt. In diese Loops hab ich meine Vorfächer geschlauft. Alle drei Haken kam ein "molyvi-felo", ein "Bleischwimmer": Ein Klafter Schnur (kann dickes 1mm-Monofil sein), oben ein Schwimmkörper (ich benutzte die Floater von Netzen) und unten ein Blei oder Stein.
Beim Schwimmkörper hatte ich "Hanging Snap Swivels" (danach googeln) befestigt, damit ich die "Bleischwimmer" problemlos an- und abclippen konnte.
Du könntest deine Leine auch in Monofilausführung mit Loops versehen, und diese Snap-Swivels verwenden, um damit deine Vorfächer zu clippen.
Der Swivel muss dazu am Vorfach angebracht sein, an der Hauptleine würden sie sich in der Schüssel verheddern.

Lass die Leinen nicht länger als 3-4 Stunden draußen, Meerbrassen schmecken auch anderen Lebewesen, mit der Dämmerung raus, nachts raus, oder wenn du alleine bist, nachts raus, früh morgens rein, beim Einholen ist die Sicht wichtiger.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Smallgame (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo afbaumgartner,
erstmal dankeschön für deine Mühe.
Ich werde mir mal die Tage gedanken machen über deine Tipps und Experimente mit der Fligenleine.
Genau so wie du es Beschrieben hast sieht meine Langleinenkonstruktion auch aus. Waschzuber, Gummischlauch mit Einkerbungen die Haken hängen alle gut geordnet, und beködert jeder in seiner Einkerbung etwa 50 Haken 80 cm Abstand, 0,60 Haupleine monofil, 0,35 Vorfach. So sehen auch die Langleinen meiner Freunde aus. Die wiederrum schaffen es alleine mühelos die Konstruktion bei jedem Wetter ins Meer und aus dem Meer zu befördern. Genau das will mir einfach nicht gelingen. Daher die Überlegung ein Langleinenprofisystem auf meine kleine Langleine zu übertragen.
Das die Clips zu groß und zu schwer werden für die feine Hauptschnur hab ich auch schon befürchtet.
3 Stunden ist genau die Zeit welche wir die kleinen feinen Langleinen im Meer lassen. Im gegensatz zu den anderen größeren Leinen haupstächlich für Conger und Haie welche eine 1,50 Leine haben und über Nacht im Meer bleiben.
Ich sehe die Fischerei mit den Langleinen auch nicht als professioneles Fischen an, zumal sie auch mit aufgeführt ist in der  Sportfischererlaubnis für Jedermann.
Deine Gedanken zur Verwendung von schwimmender Fliegenleine werd ich mal aufgreifen und eventuell im nächsten Sommer mal anwenden. Mein Clipsystem werd ich verwerfen und die Zeit lieber nutzen mein bisheriges System besser beherschen zu Lernen. Andere machen das mit Links:
gruß
Smallgame


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mal 'ne kleine anmerkung von mir zu der von euch schon wunderbar gelösten langleinenproblematik.
klar gibt es methoden, die eher den berufsfischern zugeordnet werden.
na und?
in der ostsee werden langleinen auf platte gelegt, in frankreich, portugal usw. wir haben in portugal pfähle im tiefsten ebbbereich gesetzt, dicke schnur, fetter haken mit oktopus auf robalos (wolfsbarsche).
ich sag nur: andere länder-andere sitten, andere gewässer - andere methoden. also her mit allem, was erlaubt ist.

speeren ist natürlich eine andere disziplin - aber ehrlich gesagt, wo ich war, waren alle fischjäger teil einer gemeinde, pescadores eben, - tipps hin, tipps her, vor allem von tauchern im küstenbereich besonders wertvoll.

wenn anerkanntes angeln nur angeln in markenkleidung mit C&R-plakette sein soll, dann stimmt da was ganz entscheidendes nicht.

also fröhlich weiterschreiben zu langleinen etc. :m

(ok., dynamit etc. geht gar nicht)


----------



## gummibootangler (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mooinmoin 
sind baracudas im mittelmeer geniesbar?
in der karibk können sie übelst!!! giftg sein-meine sie fressen kleinfisch der sich in riff und hafennähe von giftigen algen ernährt_?


----------



## Smallgame (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du meinst sicher die Ciguatera- Fischvergiftung.
Nein, so weit ich weiß betrifft das nur die tropischen Arten vom Barrakuda.
Die Europäischen Barrakudas kann mann bedenkenlos verspeisen.
Zum Geschmack kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich noch nie die Ehre hatte, einen Barra zu fangen.


----------



## jeanneau34 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Angelfreunde

Es gibt Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die meinen der Fisch sei sehr gut.
Ich dagegen kann mich nicht dazu überwinden, finde den Geruch schon sehr STRENG.

M.f.Gruß
Günther


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hatte ja schonmal ne ähnliche Frage gestellt...


Ich kenne geschmacklich nur den "indonesischen" Great Barrakuda, der war gegrillt etwas trocken aber sehr lecker.


Allerdings ist der mir unter Wasser NOCH lieber. 
Am Wrack der Liberty im Norden von Bali "wohnt" so ein Hammerexemplar (google Bildersuche "Barracuda Liberty Wreck"), >1,50m hat der leicht und man kommt (wenn man vorsichtig ist) bis auf nen Meter an ihn ran, bevor der ein bisserl weg schmwimmt. Sehr geiles Viech! 
Gottseidank herrscht da strengstes Fischereiverbot, da die Gegend von zahllosen Tauchtouristen massiv profitiert.

In Guatemala hatten wir (selbstgefangenen) "Bicuda", der schmeckte vom Fleisch her ähnlich, wenn auch nicht so trocken.

Riechen denn die Viecher allgemein so streng oder nur im Mittelmeer??

Sehe gerade, dass Indonesien einer der Hotspots für diese Ciguatera-Vergiftung ist. Deshalb war der Barracuda so billig . Aber is ja nix passiert...


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also erst einmal; Ciguatera braucht ihr euch im Mittelmeer nicht drum sorgen! 
Der Fisch ist halt recht schleimig, aber trotzdem sehr lecker! Ich habe den folgendermaßen gemacht: Erstmal in Scheiben geschnitten, dann die Haut ab gemacht. Wenn man dann um die Gräten kleine Stücke rausschneidet, die in Mehl wendet und kross anbrät ist der einfach bombastisch! Dazu Salat und jamjam. Dann stinkt auch nix mehr, ich rate euch den mal zu probieren. Aber wer Angst davor hat, lasst sie ruhig für mich! 
Sicherlich ist Geschmack immer Ansichtssache und es gibt auch bessere Fische. Aber es muss nicht immer das Gleiche sein. Definitiv ist Frischfisch besser als Fischstäbchen!


----------



## glavoc (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ smallgame: 
hier alles zur Langleine - für nichtkroatisch sprechende sind die Knoten aber interessant:
http://www.marjan.hr/Parangal.htm

und hier, wie es "funktionieren" soll:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VmmCe3WW5E

HeHe - keine Ahnung ob du es da unten kaufen kannst - eventuell anrufen:
http://www.mikeli-trade.hr/index.html
#h

oder so etwas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih-EOVZc9bE&feature=endscreen

hoffe es hilft!!
:q:q:vik:


----------



## glavoc (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na ja ....überzeugt mich alles auch nich wirklich...
Aber als Ideengeber eventuell für eigenes "Projekt"...
LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In 1 Woche bin ich dann schon in Spanien :l


Wer fährt denn sonst noch weg?


----------



## broki (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn das Geld reicht bin ich in Sardinien. Hoffentlich ist mein Cheff gütig und lässt mal ordentlich Weihnachtsgeld rüberwachsen :g


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|supergri Ich wills mal für dich hoffen!


----------



## jeanneau34 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola Amigos....

@ scorpion.
Und wo in Spanien ?

Bin schon seit 9 Monaten hier und es ist immer noch super.

Gruß Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir immer Costa Brava, Roses. Cap Creus <3


----------



## broki (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Läuft da was um die Jahreszeit?


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wolfsbarsch und Sargo und Sonne! Also so der Plan. Ansonsten auch die Kalmarfischerei eine echt coole Sache. Hab ich letztes Jahr im Winter angefangen. Nachdem ich da beim ersten mal nen Kraken fing, hatte ich dann auch einen Kalmar mit 40cm Tube schon dabei. Ich freu mich schon tierisch!


----------



## broki (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tönt ja richtig gut:m
Ich hätte da mal eine interessante Frage:
Hatt jemand mal was davon gehört oder selber mit Köderfisch(Meeräsche,Hornhecht) am System geangelt? Im Meer logischerweise.. weiss nicht vielleicht was für Wolfsbarsch, Blaubarsch,Zahnbrasse,Barracuda?|kopfkrat Also Drachkovitch (mit Bleikopf) oder auch die mit der Wobblerschaufel..In heimisch Gewässern ja absolut unschlagbar auf Forelle,Zander und Hecht. Also wieso nicht im Meer?
Ich probier das auf jeden Fall bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal aus.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Köder kleine stücke vom schwamm!#6


----------



## broki (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Köder kleine stücke vom schwamm!#6



Tschuldige versteh ich nicht..?#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schreib dann mal wies dir ergangen ist. Ich hab das noch nicht gemacht. Ich würd das mit Sardiene machen, ein Angriff und das ist sowas von Matsche


----------



## **bass** (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp ist einfach ne geile angelei mit der turlutte auf kalmar und co... ich mach's halt in der bretagne, kann ich jedem nur ans herz legen ; )


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ist denn ne Turlutte?


----------



## brandungsteufel (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Soweit ich weiß ist das ein Kunstköder für den Tintenfischfang. Kannst du hier auf den Bildern sehen, quasi ein Octopus-Jig.

http://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/m...nfisch-pilker-calamare-kalamar-koeder/a-5000/

Soll wohl eine Garnele imitieren.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso; nennt sich bei mir Squidjig. 1,85 beim Decathlon funzt!


----------



## broki (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fang damit immer Sepien und zwischendurch Kraken wenn ich den Köder 2-3 Minuten auf dem Grund liegen lasse..aber nie Kalmare..fangt ihr die nachts?


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fürn KRaken brauchste de nicht liegen lassen! Die gehen auch auf das schwimmende Ding.
Kalmar muss nicht zwingend nachts sein, aber schon eher Winterhalbjahr.


----------



## broki (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja hast du schon recht musst du nicht liegen lassen..aber ich habe deutlich bessere Ergebnisse erzielt wenn ich lange Pausen einlege.. hatte die "Bisse" eigentlich fasst immer nach der Phase..bei Kraken sowie bei Sepien..bei Kalmare ist das sicherlich was anderes die jagen ja im Mittelwasser und nicht in Grundnähe wage ich mal zu behaupten..erwischt man sie an sandigen oder steinigen Abschnitten?


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Beim Schnorcheln des Nachts hab ich sie über Sand beobachtet. Da stehen sie wirklich im Mittelwasser (sind unglaublich schnell) aber das ist trotzdem grundnah. Ich hab sie aber über Felsen gefangen. Die sind halt da wo viel Nahrung ist. Das sind Sandflächen! Dort stehen nachts die ganzen Kleinfische und schlummern. Vermutlich ists da nicht so gefährlich.


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein frohes neues Mittelmeer 2013 euch (uns) allen,und gesund+fangreich.|wavey:
Mein tackle raschelt schon ungeduldig im Keller.

In diesem Sinne LG D.


----------



## jeanneau34 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein Hallo der Komune.

Muß einfach berichten. Habe heute (nach 6 Monaten) endlich die Papiere die die ENTREGISTRIERUNG meines in Spanien erworbenen Bootes bestätigen erhalten. (Espana = manana, manana y esperar) Werde am 19 Jänner nach Österreich fliegen, dort das Boot neu registrieren (dauert max 1 Woche) und dann unter "ROT-WEISS-ROT" Das Mittelmeer beangeln.

Sollte einer der werten Angelfreunde einmal im Bereich "ALICANTE" auftauchen, so ist derjenige gerne auf eine Angeltour vor der Küste eingeladen. (Mail vorab macht die Planung einfacher).

L.G. und ein erfolgreiches 2013

Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ich bin auch wieder Zurück, vorab hier ist es scheußlich und in Spanien waren 14 Tage super Wetter. 13 Tage waren sonnig.
Beim Spinfischen hab ich 2 Obladas gefangen, was für mich schonmal ein erster Erfolg ist wos doch sonst nie was wurde. Außerdem hat spy in meiner Gegenwart einen Wolf von 4kg+ gefangen. Tolles Tier. 
Ansonsten gut Sepias gefangen, ich lad die Tage mal noch paar Bilder hoch. 
Aktivität an der Oberfläche war zeitweise quasi nonexistent.


----------



## broki (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Cheff war knausrig mit Wheinachtskohle..also nix weg gehen, durchzogenes Wetter und jeden 2 Tag brutaler Kater wegen Absturz in irgend einer WG...mammamia 
Fotos lad ich mal lieber keine hoch :g


----------



## forellenking (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo
Wir waren in l`oret de mar in spanien da hat man sehr gut goldstriemen gefangen wir haben als köder selbst gemachten teig benutzt


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja du da kann man auch noch ganz andere Sachen machen  Ist ja nicht wirklich so fürs angeln bekannt


----------



## forellenking (11. Januar 2013)

Ja  
Wir habens halt ausprobiert


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So hier dann mal paar Bilder. Alles Spinning. Der Wolfsbarsch leider nicht meiner, der ist von spy. 
|wavey: Schönes Fernweh wünsch ich euch!


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die chocos beim spinnen kenn ich - der  polvo scheint mir ein "missgriff" gewesen zu sein.

schöne strecke - und vielen dank für das fernweh, cabron :m


----------



## jeanneau34 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Freunde

Wüste gerne ob hier alle spanisch verstehen. (wegen "CABRON")

Lieben Gruß
Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wer nicht soll doch nachgucken 

Nix Missgriff, die fängste dabei und die sind auch lecker! Aber wehe so ein Ding saugt sich am Felsen fest, dann beginnt ein Tauziehen an der Belastbarkeitsgrenze der Schnur.


----------



## zulu (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_Hallo Scorp !
erstmal ein dickes lob für deinen wirklich wichtigen beitrag hier, ist genial wie sich das  entwickelt .

deine erfolge mit den sepien kraken und kalmaren sind imposant 

was für spinnköder hast du da bei den sepien, dem kraken eingesetzt und wie geführt ? 
das interessiert doch bestimmt alle

der große Barsch kommt garantiert wenn du so beharrlich weiter machst

Z._


----------



## hans albers (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin ,...

schöne bilder von den "pulpos"

würde mich auch mal interessieren ,wie gefangen, 
kenne da nur diese länglichen bleikopf(garnelen )imitate,
die zuckelnd auf den felsen entlanggezogen werden 
(keine haken dran, eher nen drahtkorb aus stacheln).

desweiteren möchte ich mal wegen infos zu andalusien (nerja)
fragen, da ich  anfang märz dort unten sein werde ,
und  geräte tipps brauche..

(zwei ruten, eine spinne,eine grund/tele)
-lohnt sich grundangeln, wenn ja ,welche köder, welches wg?
-tipps zu spinnködern/posen angeln (auch meeräsche??)
oder sonstige tipps zum gerät /gegend.

wollte nur das notwendigste mitnehmen,
also keine materialschlacht...

falls der thread hier dafür ungeeignet ,
bitte ich einen mod einen eigenen dafür zu erstellen.

danke und grüsse,
lars


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Poste später mal nochmal ein Bild zu den Ködern


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



jeanneau34 schrieb:


> ...Wüste gerne ob hier alle spanisch verstehen. (wegen "CABRON")



... gottseidank nicht .
aber wenn du es raus hast, dann denk bitte an meinen smily
und meinen dank.





Jose schrieb:


> ...und vielen dank für das fernweh, cabron :m








und überhaupt bin ich sprachlich wohl etwas ausgerutscht... portugiesisch ist eben eher mein ding


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So jetzt gibts nochmal was zur Fischerei auf Cephalopoden. Es gibt mehrere Arten der Fischerei, auf die Methode vom Boot geh ich nicht ein. 
Erstmal zur Schnur, je dünner desto besser gilt. Dabei muss man aber einen Kompromiss finden zwischen Hänger ( die hat man wenn man aufm Grund fischt einfach) lösen und die geringe Sichtbarkeit. Ich fische 0.28er einfaches billiges Mono. Kein Fluo nix. Eine geflochtene bietet dann natürlich Vorteile bei der Wurfweite. Da sollte dann ein einfaches Monovorfach drankommen. 
Fischen tue ich bebleite squidjigs. Die gibts z.B. beim Decathlon für an die 2 Euro zu kaufen oder aber von Marken wie yozuri, Yamashita dann auch für teurer. Die sind qualitativ sicherlich hochwertiger aber die Verluste wären einfach zu groß. Ich hab jetzt bestimmt wieder 10 Stück versenkt, obwohl man die meisten Hänger lösen kann! Man sollte dann nicht nur am Grund fischen, sondern auch mal im Mittelwasser. Da stehen die Kalmare schonmal. Ohne Kescher geht nix. Das Keschern muss man dann auch raushaben, die Viecher schwimmen schonmal wieder weg weil sie sich nur festhielten. Dann sind sie aber auch wieder so blöd sich den Köder noch ein,zwei,drei,vier,fünfmal zu holen. 
Die Köder werden seeeeeeehr langsam geführt! 
So das wars an Infos, den Rest probiert ihr einfach selbst. 
Mir ist hier definitiv zu kalt, dann krieg ich auch noch immer bilder aus Spanien geschickt wie grad gefangen wird.  10 Wochen! 

PS: Cabron ist mit eins der häufigsten Wörter wenn man mit Spaniern angeln geht. 

Euch allen eine gute Nacht!


----------



## hans albers (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin...

danke für die tipps, 
das sind auch die dinger ,die ich meinte.
werde mir dann vor ort noch welche besorgen
(die letzten sind mir alle abgerissen/hänger....)

noch tipps für mich wegen andalusien im märz 
gerät/köder /spots?

danke und greetz
lars


----------



## spy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schon hart womit unser Scorp klar kommen muss.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für dein Mitleid


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nicht schlecht Scorp
ne leckere Abwechslung die Tintenspritzer.Ich muss meine zur Paella immer teuer kaufen.
Ist ja sonst auch nicht soviel los im Dez.Wasser kälter und Fische träger +tiefer,oder was?Nicht ,dass man nix dolles fangen kann.Mit Boot z.B. Palos?Wenn man weiß wie und wo.
Aber die meisten von uns sind wohl eh z.Zt. im schei....kalten Deutschland und träumen höchsten von warmer Mittelmeersonne und der nächsten Saison,ich auch.

Für die nächste Saison such ich übrigens noch einen Camping ,wo ich nach dem 15.9. hinkann und mein Schlauchi ins wasser bekomme.Der Nautic Camping in der Rosas Bucht,costa brava, schmeißt uns dann schon raus.@ jeanneau:würde ja gern mal deine Einladung annehmen ,bestimmt interessant.Ist aber schon nochmal weit.ein paar hundert km??mal sehn,ist ja noch Zeit.
lG Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Joa manche Fische sind weg, andere wollen nicht. Ist halt auch beim Angeln die Komponente Fisch, wenn die nicht wollen fängste nix. Hab mich sehr stark auf Sepia und Co konzentriert, ich liebe die Tiere und die Angelei darauf macht auch Spaß. Ein schöner arroz negre....will haben!!!!!


----------



## jeanneau34 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Dieter

Ja von Roses nach Alicante sind schon 700 Km.
Mein Angebot steht. 
Möglicherweise kommt ja doch was zustande.

L.G.
Günther


----------



## Salt (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi ihr!

Erstmal Glückwunsch dem Threadstarter, das ist wohl der längste Mittelmeer-thread, den es in Dt. je gegeben hat.

Wie schauts denn aus, geht ihr alle nur mit dem Boot raus oder treiben sich hier auch eingefleischte Uferangler rum?


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Uferangler- außer ich werd von spy mitgenommen- hab kein Boot


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin ,ja guter thread und open end ,gehn ja auch viele fischen im Med sea ,gibt immer was zu berichten und interessant ,was die anderen so treiben.
@Günther mal sehn,noch ne Tagesetappe halt,manchmal bläst der Trami dann auch schon brutal+anhaltend,da lockt dann der wärmere Süden.Danke nochmal fürs Angebot,werds nicht vergessen+evtl dann kurzfristig entscheiden.
@salt vom Ufer aus ist ja schon einiges geschrieben worden,auch von scorp,ich fisch auch mal vom Strand aus ,wenn z.B. Doraden da sind.
vG Dieter


----------



## Mai Perest (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo 


Es ist die Zeit von besonders Barrakuda, Wolfsbarsch und Tintenfisch. Wenn man glück hat, kan mann auch Bonito und Amberjack um mein Gebiet. Was habe ich gefangen ?

Vergangene Woche habe ich Barakuda 1kg.
Vor 10 Tage 2 Barrakuda ( je wog etwa 700 g. )
Vor 1 Monate habe 1 Wolfsbarsch 1,5 kg. 

v.G.


----------



## Salt (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So,

jetzt hab ich mir nochmal den kompletten thread zugeführt...puh!

Ja, sind tolle sachen dabei, besonderes petri zu der letzten Lampuka! 
An der größe bin ich dies Jahr knapp gescheitert.

@Scorp - sag mal wie siehts denn in Deiner Ecke mit Leerfish aus? Bei den langen Stränden müsste doch was gehn zur richtigen Zeit.

Ich selbst hab als reiner Uferangler das Glück, ein Revier zu haben das einige sehr tiefe Spots hat. 
Da mich die Vielfalt reitzt, mach ich vom LRF übers normale Spinnfischen bis zum Shore Jigging alles was so mit Kunstködern geht. So hab ich's in den letzten 3 Jahren auf ca. 20 Arten gebracht.
Was mir dafür noch fehlt, sind die ganzen Brassen & Meeräschen, da versage ich jedes mal. Egal wie klein die Köder sind.
Ein besserer Grouper o. Dentex wär auch mal ne schöne Überraschung, geht aber mit Naturköder wohl leichter.

Abgesehen von der üblichen LRF-Beute wie Schriftbarsch & Scorpionfish sind meine Zielfische Amberjack, Little Tunny, Bluerunner & Mahi, die unvermeidlichen Barras kommen als Beifang...
Meine bisherigen Highlights waren ein ca. 8-9kg schwerer AJ, ein 90cm Barracuda, ein 73cm Leerfish und ein ca 75cm langer Octopus.
2012 wahr bei mir leider sehr schwierig was die Stachelmakrelen betrifft. Dafür waren Tunnies allgegenwärtig und sehr gut auf Popper zu fangen:q


----------



## zulu (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ah ok

ich dachte du nimmst die mit der tauchschaufel 
wie  von rapala 

|wavey:


----------



## broki (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Uferangler..allerdings meistens auf Grund, spinnangeln versuch ich dieses Jahr etwas intesiver anzugehen.also Frühling geh ich wider, los noch nicht ganz sicher wohin..sardinien oder toskana.aber sardinien ist halt schon um einiges hübscher, nicht nur wenns ums angeln geht.


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

äh ,hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt?salt,Wo ist dein Revier zum Uferangeln?Und was meinst du mit letzter lampuka oder was?
D.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den Mahi den du hier mal gepostet hast. Ich hätt gern auch mal gewusst wo dein Revier ist, aber die Thunas fängste jetzt nicht von Land???
Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen mit Leerfisch. Ich weiß nicht obs die hier gibt, die sind eigentlich eher weiter südlich. Wir sind eine der kältesten Regionen im Mittelmeer und das mögen die wohl nicht. Die Fischer fangen keine und hab auch noch niemanden gesehen der so ein Viech an Land gebracht hat. Ich guck ja schonmal was die Harpunettis so ausrotten. 
Aber bei uns gibts Bonitos, die hab ich schon gesehen. Dieter fängt die ja auch. Und Cudas en masse.


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ÖhÖhÖh wat???
Dies riesen Llampuga/mahi mahi Riesending das mal irgendwann in der Bucht gefangen wurde?Hatte ich da mal ein Foto eingestellt??Das ist aber auch der absolute Ausnahmefisch,habe nie nix vergleichbares gesehen oder gehört.
und scorp:leerfisch ist doch=palometta ,oder was?weißt  ja gut ,dasses die gibt.


----------



## spy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|kopfkrat


----------



## Salt (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nabend,

Ich meinte die von Seite 37, is zwar schon wieder 1,5 Monate her, aber trotzdem ein toller Fisch, vor allem für so flaches Wasser!
Hatte da was von 3m o. so gelesen.

Einen Morgen lang hatte ich nen Schwarm mit Fischen bis 90cm+ vor der Nase. Gesprungen sind sie wie wild aber ausser paar Nachläufern und 2 Fehlbisse war nix zu machen. Den Abend vorher soll es richtig abgegangen sein aber da war ich woanders.

Mein Revier liegt südlich vom Stiefel 
....und ja, die Tunnies fang ich auch von Ufer, die kommen sogar so dicht ran das man ne Fligenrute nehmen könnte. Was ich mir auch immer vornehme aber irgendwie dann doch immer zu bequem bin.
Der dichtesten Biß war auf ca. 3m Entfernung!

Genau, Leerfish aka Palometta aka Große Gabelmakrele.....Lichia amia halt.
Da es aber noch einen Fisch gibt den man Palometta nennt, nämlich _Trachinotus ovatus,_ bleib ich lieber beim Leerfish.
Sorry für die Verwirrung.

Wie warm wird das Wasser denn bei Dir im Sommer? Kann mir garnicht vorstellen das es da so kalt sein soll.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also für die springenden Palos brauch ich jetzt einfach Bilder, ich glaubs sonst nicht. 
Trachinotus hab ich glaube ich mal gesehen, beim schnorcheln. 
Wassertemp kann ich nicht so genau sagen, so 23° letztes mal. Also Mahis sind deshalb auch schon ne Ausnahme und ein Palo ein sehr hartes Brot.


----------



## Salt (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Immer das gleiche! Nie glaubt man einem ohne Fotos :q:q
Dann such ich mal nen kleinen Mix zusammen...

Gesprungen sind übrigens Mahis, Leerfish 'splashen' nur.....und beißen meist auch nicht!


So, bitteschön, viel Spass beim Träumen und ein schönes Wochenende euch allen 

Album von Salt


----------



## ulfisch (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Nach hunderten Versuchen endlich Mal ein netter Wolfsbarsch (1,1 kg) auf Rapala-Plastik...
> 
> September 2012/Griechenland/in der Nähe von Volos


Aha "nähe Volos"
"September"
"Griechenland"
"Wolfsbarsch"
super Info
wo denn genau?
Ich bin fast jedes Jahr für ein paar Tage da unten.
Petri zum Fisch.


----------



## vision81 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Salt : Tolle Fische die du da von Land aus fängst !!!!

Rockfishing rockt #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Setz mal einen Link rein, ich konnte dir auch nur die springenden Palos nicht glauben


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Setz mal einen Link rein, ich konnte dir auch nur die springenden Palos nicht glauben



bitte sehr: Album von Salt


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke fürs Teilen! Das sind echt vorzeigbare Ergebnisse fürs Landfischen. Leerfisch auf Kunstköder?
Was nimmste denn davon so mit zum essen? Die Little Thunnys, die du ja offensichtlich roh vertilgs, hab ich gehört seien nicht so dolle. 

Du meintest also Little Thunny und nicht BFT, wobei ich die auch schon echtg dicht an Land gesehen habe.


----------



## Salt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dank, danke, man tut was man kann :q wobei da natürlich auch mal Glück dazu gehört.
Der Leerfish zum Beispiel war einer von 4 die als Trupp da waren. Nach meinem Fang gabs nicht mal mehr nen Nachläufer, 4 Tage lang. Die andern stellten das Rauben mit dem ersten Wurf ein!

Mitnehmen tu ich Barras nur wenn sie sich verletzt haben...und dann verschenk ich sie so schnell es geht. 
Ansonsten alles Tun/Stachelmakrelenähnliche ab ca. 45cm, kommt dann immer auch auf den Tag usw. an, grade Tunnies lassen sich nur mit Einzelhaken halbwegs zurück setzten aber selbst dann oft nicht, zu sehr verletzt.
Schmecken mMn. übrigens sehr gut wenn man das Filet in 3 Teile zerlegt und den mittleren dunkelroten Teil entfernt. Der ist extrem tranig aber das helle Fleisch ist zwar sehr trocken aber lecker, fast wie Albacore find ich.

Tja, nen BFT von den Klippen aus, das wär mal was. Ich glaub vom Gerät her könnte ich 15kg+ noch bewältigen aber das is so selten das mal einer gehakt wird das wird wohl bei 10 Tagen pro Jahr lange dauern bis mal einer beißt 
Ich bin aber schonmal mit Bluefins der 100kg Klasse geschwommen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ist ein Bluerunner?

Thun von Land geht zwar sicher, hab mal einen echt dicht jagen sehen aber mein Gott. es gehört eben Glück dazu, sagtest du ja schon.


----------



## Salt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bluerunner = Caranx crysos, ist auch ne Stachelmackrele, geht auf der 30g-Spinnrute mächtig ab, auch im Vergleich mit der anderen Fightern.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf jigs?


----------



## Salt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oder Wobbler, oder Oberflächenköder, wie die andern auch. Hab 2012 nen Amberjack, so groß wie der den ich 2011 hatte, an der Oberfläche jagen gesehen!
Leider kein passendes Gerät in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Scheint ja ein guter Spot zu sein, wie tief ists denn so in Wurfweite?


----------



## Salt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am tiefsten sinds 80m!


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

80m in Wurfweite? Das erklärt einiges, krass.


----------



## Salt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja, das is dieser eine "Extrem-Spot" mit 2 Stunden Fußweg. Aber wenn man 20 - 25m Wassertiefe vor den Füßen hat mit guter Strömung, dann reicht das für fast alles. Wobei grade große Barras oft an sehr flachen Stellen kommen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir ists nirgends in der Bucht tiefer als 50m. Aber die Fische sind überall anders, du hast natürlich einen geilen Spot. Die gibts aber bei mir mit Sicherheit auch- ich muss sie nur halt finden! Erstmal den Dreh rauskriegen, die Nuss knack ich grade und hab erste Erfolge aufs Spinning. Dann kann ich mit möglichst viel Strecke die besten Stellen suchen. Gute Stellen bleiben nur leider meist nur gut wenn man sie geheim hält also sag ich hie auch ich werde niemandem irgendwelche Stellen verraten. Erst recht keine die mir von anderen gezeigt werden/wurden. Ich denke es halten die meisten so, wie beim Pilze sammeln!


----------



## broki (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Respekt an Salt, absolut grossartig was du da zusammenfängst..ich muss unbedingt wider ans Meer..brutal dieses Fernweh |uhoh: im Frühling gehts erstmal auf Wolfsbarsch und Barracuda-Jagd..:m


----------



## Ercaneki (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@salt: Vielen dank für die pics und die guten infos!!!

 bis zum urlaub sind es ja nur noch 8 monate...


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

FAIL- du arme Sau, 8 Monate wüsst ich bei dem Winter hier nicht zu überstehen!


----------



## hans albers (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin ,
@salt:

danke für die infos und bilder..

bei solch einer bucht sind die 2 std. fussmarsch
sicherlich zu verschmerzen...

ich werde auch  die spinne+ein paar popper 
und wobbler in 4 wochen mit nach andalusien(nerja) nehmen, 
bei 14 tagen jedoch wird sich das erkunden von spots in grenzen halten.

naja ,
falls jemand noch tipps für mich hat (gerät/köder),wäre super.
(nehme 2 ruten mit: spinn,grund/pose)

grüsse
lars


----------



## Salt (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@broki & Ercaneki - Danke, danke! Manche Einheimische fallen auch vom Glauben ab wenn sie sehen was ich so fange :q

Jup, Wolfsbarsch is bei mir auch das nächste was ansteht....5 Monate noch, und 4 Monate später endlich wieder zurück im  Warmwasser!

@scorp - hab mir Deine Ecke mal auf Google Earth angeschaut, das Kap sollte doch im Herbst ein paar Tunnies/Bonitos abwerfen.
Ansonsten kann ich nur voll zustimmen, Pilzesammeln trifft es genau, speziell bei den Spots, die man gezeigt bekommen hat 
Andererseits sind die Spots für bestimmte Arten doch immer gleich, zumindest wenn der Temperaturbereich auch ähnlich ist.
Aber ob nun Griechenland, Italien o. Frankreich (ich tip mal auf Korsika) alle fangen zur gleichen Zeit die gleichen Fische.
Der Zugangsweg zum Spot ist wohl das wahre Geheimnis.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den siehste auch beim Cap von oben eben nicht!


----------



## broki (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://translate.google.ch/translat...a=X&ei=ZJjcUIGCAsmM4gSTuYCQDg&ved=0CDUQ7gEwAA

zwar mit google übersetzer übersetzt aber sollte ja eigentlich schon verständlich sein..


----------



## Salt (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja, das kenn ich. Eine meiner Stellen kannte ich auch schon von GE und dachte da komm ich nie runter, es ging aber doch!

@broki - ja, die seaspin seiten sind echt informative....zum Jahresablauf, deshalb fahr ich gern im Oktober.


----------



## broki (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

viele Leute beklagen sich über zu wenig Informationen zum Mittelmeer aber eigentlich muss man nur die Namen der Zielfische in der Sprache des bereisten Landes googeln und mit dem Google Übersetzer bearbeiten..noch den Zielort dazu und man findet fast immer einen Haufen Informationen. :m Auf jeden Fall italienische Foren sind sehr informativ..


----------



## broki (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

allgemein könnten wir alle mal unsere Tackles auflisten..Rollen, Ruten, Schnur, Zielfische und die Topköder...Eure Spots braucht ihr ja nicht ausplaudern aber wer in welcher Gegend unterwegs ist wäre schon interessant zu wissen..


----------



## varuny-gruissan (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey, erstma top beitrag in diesem forum daumen hoch =) 

Nun zu meiner frage hat von euch jemand erfahrung in und um Gruissan Südfrankreich ?. Oder allgeimen zum angeln im golf von lion . 
meine Eltern besitzen dort ein haus und ich werde dieses jahr auch ma wieder runter fahren . 


Als kind habe ich dort viel und gut gefangen ich werde noch bilder hochladen . 


Meeräschen mit wasser kugel und brotflocken
Hornhechte mit 5g löfelblinker/silberne spinner 
Brasen   Wurm/muschelfleisch 
Aal fischstücke/wurm/muschel


----------



## broki (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich mach mal den Anfang..
Brandungsausrüstung:
2 Cormoran Competition S, Ruten
2 Okuma Distance Surf 80, Rollen
Sakuma Nite Crystal in 0.31, 0.37 und 0.43mm je nach Zielfisch und Untergrund.
Taper Tips auf Hauptschnur abgestimmt.
Normales Dreibein.
Brandungsbleie im Normalfall zwischen 100-150 Gramm. Krallenblei wenn nötig.
Vorfächer immer Fluorcarbon zwischen 0.28mm-0.45mm. Je nach Zielfisch.
Auf Bluefish werde ich dieses Jahr gezielt fischen und Stahlvorfach benutzen.
Revier meistens Italien. Wenn ich wählen kann, Nordsardinien. 
Montage: Einfache Laufbleimontage mit langen Vorfächern zwischen 1.5m bis 3m
Immer mit offenem Rollenbügel oder offener Bremse. Haken zwischen 6 und 2/0.
Dickdrahtig!
Köder: Doraden:Bibi, Sardinen, Tintenfischstreifen, Seegurken, Krebse. Wolfsbarsch: Würmer(koreaner), Sardinen, Tintenfischstreifen, Krebse, Garnelen(lebend&tot)


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann mach ich mal weiter, nachdem broki den Anfang gemacht hat.
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr im Nordwesten von Korfu Ende August sehr wenig erfolgreich war, werde ich dieses Jahr Ende April schon mal runter fliegen.
Die Ereignisse des letzten Jahres habe ich an früherer Stelle im Thread ja schon zum Besten gegeben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=31

Das Tackle
Shimano Exage AX STC Boat 2030 mit Okuma SD 55L Multirolle, 30er geflochtene Penn Braid für Naturköder, alternativ zum Jiggen mit Penn Slammer 560, 25er geflochtene Penn Braid; ich denke drüber nach, die Slammer durch eine 960 Cabo zu ersetzen.
Shimano Beastmaster STC 3050 mit TLD 20, 30er Braid zum Naturköderfischen.
Beide Ruten finden auch zum schweren Schleppen Einsatz.
Zum schweren Spinnfischen bzw. zum leichten Bootsangeln Spro Globetrotter GT Pro 272 XH mit Spro Salt Arc 745 und 22er Braid.
Das ist alles noch vom letzten Jahr vor Ort.
Mit kommen dieses Jahr noch eine Quantum Crypton Tele Ace mit 2,40m und 10-30g WG mit Spro Red Arc und 20er Braid, eine Spro Globetrotter GT Pro 285 MH mit 20-60 g WG, Rarenium Ci4 2500er und 20er Braid; beide Combos zum Spinnen.
Da ich im April auch mal vom Strand aus Fischen will (Meerbrassen evtl. Wolfsbarsch), hab ich mir überlegt, wie ich das machen werde.
Ich hab also nach Brandungs- und Feeder-Reiseruten gesucht und bin letzen Endes bei einer Karpfenrute gelandet:
Shimano EXAGE BX S.T.C Long Range 3,0 lb; dazu eine Baitrunner D8000 voll mit 0,35er Mono.
Da möchte ich mal ein wenig mit Feederkörbchen experimentieren.

Eine Karte meines Reviers hänge ich unten mal an, wie schon in meinen anderen Beiträgen beschrieben, ist das Revier sehr vielfältig.
Ich wohne 30m vom Strand in Spot A. Im Winter, in der Regenzeit münden 3 kleine Gewässer an der Oberfläche am Strand ins Meer. In der Trockenzeit wird es, wie ich vermute, untermeerische Süßwasserquellen geben. Zumindest sprechen die Hotspots, die ich von früher beim Meeräschen-(Netz-)Fischen noch kenne dafür.
Daran werde ich mich wohl bei der Grundangelei orientieren.
Im Südosten der Bucht liegt eine eher sportlich zu bewältigende Strecke (Spot B), die ich mal abspinnen möchte. Hier liegt ein Bereich Felsenküste der vielversprechend scheint, direkt davor finden sich Seegraswiesen und Felsengrund im Wechsel. 
Hier ein Bild von einem der wenigen gut zugänglichen Spots: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier hoffe ich auf Wolfsbarsch. Die Wolfsbarschbestände scheinen sich in der Region regelmäßig durch entkommene Zuchtfische aus den zahlreichen Fischfarmen der Ionischen Inseln aufzufüllen.

Als Wolfsbarschhotspot schätze ich auch die Mole des Fischereihafens von Agios Stefanos ein (Spot C). Blick vom Anfang der Mole: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Zumal dort mein Freund Georg im vorvergangenen Winter ein 5,05 kg Exemplar harpuniert hatte.

Mit dem Boot gut zu erreichen ist Spot D, Ein Berg von 50+ auf 25m, der in den Navionics Charts zwar eingetragen, jedoch nicht vermessen ist.
Da war im vergangen Sommer viel Futterfisch, aber die Wind und Strömungsverhältnisse waren schwierig und der Spot recht klein.

Der letzte, und nur mit gutem Boot zu erreichende Hotspot E zum Speedjiggen auf Dentex und Grouper liegt in einem Kanal zwischen einem Unterwasserberg und der Insel Mathraki.
Hier ein Video eines einheimischen Petrijüngers von dort:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wgb5QjWQtZY

Ob ich allerdings da raus komme, steht in den Sternen, denn dazu muss das Wetter absolut mitspielen.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es dieses Jahr wird, und ob sich meine Hoffnungen erfüllen.

Hier noch die Karte:


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://shoreangling.blogspot.de/


----------



## ulfisch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leuts ich fahre dieses Jahr Ende April Anfang Mai nach Griechenland.
Was erwartet mich denn dort?
Ich fahre nach Nord Griechenland (Chalkidiki)
sonst fischte ich dort nur im August/September.
Deshalb meine Frage hier da ich das Letzte mal vor 25 Jahren im April da war.
Kann ich noch mit Wolfsbarsch rechnen?


Beste Grüße
Ulfisch


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch, 
dann sind wir ja zeitgleich in GR.
Mit Wolfsbarschen rechne ich um diese Zeit schon.
Ich weiß, dass sie ganz gezielt um Fischereihäfen herum und darin jagen. Die Dämmerungszeit wird wohl die beste Zeit sein.
Die Griechen, die ich kenne, empfehlen eine Grundmontage mit Köderfisch (am besten lebend). Geht aber schlecht in Häfen (Modder) und in felsigen Bereichen.
In Häfen dann halt Posenmontage.
Ich möchte toten Köderfisch auftreibend an einer Feedermontage vom Strand aus probieren und natürlich Spinnfischen.
Google mal nach ψαρεμα χαλκιδικη, es gibt eine recht aktive Anglergemeinde im Land. Der google-translator spuckt zwar manchmal skurrile Satzkonstruktionen aus, aber man kann schon was brauchbares filtern.
Wenn du mir verrätst, wo du genau sein wirst, kann ich auch ein paar Infos für dich zusammen stellen - ich spreche die Sprache.
Grüße,
Andreas

Edit: Die grobe Seekarte zur Orientierung kannst du dir hier per Screenshot ziehen:
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/NGAViewer/54360.shtml


----------



## ulfisch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Andreas,
ich lerne die Sprache gerade:vik:
Ich werde auf Amoulianie sein zwischen dem 2. und 3. Finger(Athos)

Ich habe vor von den 2 kleinen Häfen und von der Felsküste aus zu Angeln.
Ich möchte wieder viel Spinnfischen habe aber auch Ansitzangeln von Strand und Mole aus geplant.
Die Insel wird recht ruhig sein also sollte ich praktisch alls Spots für mich alleine haben.
Gefischt wird nur von Land aus, da um diese Jahreszeit keine Boote vermietet werden.
Ich kann mir also Hoffnungen aus Wolfsbarsch machen?
Auch beim Spinnen?

Danke schon mal für Euro/Deine Hilfe


----------



## broki (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorpion: sehr geiler post!
..Griechenland kenn ich nicht aber meiner Meinung nach sollte nichts gegen Wolfsbarsche sprechen..auch mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## spy (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da hat scorpi absolut Recht.


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt 
Ich hatte während des Seehecht-Booms der Neunziger im ionischen Meer  Fischer aus dieser Region kennen gelernt, die erzählt hatten, die Chalkidiki sei leergefischt. Das ist aber auch eine Weile her und seither wurden viele Boote gegen EU-Gelder zersägt.
Der Befischungsdruck ist aber nach wie vor enorm, grade, was die Stellnetzfischerei auf Barbounia etc. betrifft.
Ich kenne das Revier persönlich nicht, hab mir das Gebiet aber mal in Googlemaps und auf Seekarten angeschaut.
Das unterseeische Profil der Region sieht vielversprechend aus.
Der Agiou-Orous-Golf ist ein recht tiefes Becken; die Grundströmung verläuft vermutlich im Uhrzeigersinn (musst du aber ermitteln), das flache Becken zwischen Ammouliani und dem Festland liegt wie ein Trichter darin.
Da die Wolfsbarsche unter Land an der Küste entlang den Futterfisch suchen, musst du auch den Futterfisch suchen.
Die Laichzeit der Wolfsbarsche in der Region liegt von Januar bis März. (Quelle Fishbase.org, wenn du Laichzeit Wolfsbarsch googelst findest du zuerst praktisch nur Infos über den atlantischen Vertreter der Spiezies)
Ich gehe davon aus, dass dann danach der Hunger der Fische ziemlich gut sein wird (die Meeräsche "danach".
Das flache Becken wird sicherlich befischt und im Hafen von Ammouliani werden auch Fische angelandt werden. Da kannst du dich orientieren, was es gibt, an Zielfisch und an Futterfisch. Sprich mit den Fischern.
Im Hafenbereich wird es auch Meeräschen geben, die wohl Futter grade für die großen Barsche sind. Vielleicht kannst du ja ein paar Äschen als Köder stippen, mit denen du dann in der Dämmerung an den Hafeneinfahrten ansitzt.
Wolfsbarsche sind Jäger und keine Aasfresser, hauch deinen Köderfischen also Leben ein (Floater). Ich möchte es dieses Jahr mit Feederkörbchen versuchen, weil ich Kleinkram anlocken will, der den Barsch auf meinen Köderbereich aufmerksam macht. Letztes Jahr hab ich mit einem Futterteig aus Brot und Sardinen unheimlich viel Kleinzeugs locken können, in deren Gefolge dann auch die Großen auftauchen (die ich aber nicht fangen konnte).
Beim Spinnfischen war ich bisher nur mit Ködern vom Typus Clackin Rap mehr oder weniger erfolgreich (aber kein Wolfsbarsch), das lag aber eher an den schlechten Verhältnissen letztes Jahr in August.
An der Felsenküste kannst du damit auch nur die tiefen Becken befischen.
Orientier dich bei der Kunstköderwahl auf das, was der Markt bietet.
Ich hab fast nur Köder in Richtung Blau-Silber dabei (Hering-Makrele-Sardine, aber auch kleine Brasse), daneben ein paar in Richtung rötlich/orange, Gelb (Barbouni).
Zumindest bei den Griechen gilt der Wolfsbarsch als ziemlich schlau.
Ich halte ihn auch für eine Herausforderung, aber das ist ja das Gute...


----------



## ulfisch (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi afbaumgartner,
ich fange mal von vorne an.
ich fahre seit ich 4 bin immer wieder auf diese Insel
mein Pappa hat dort ein kleines Häuschen.
Früher habe ich nur mit Handleine auf Grund bzw. mit dem Poliangistro auf Meeräschen.
Als ich 2009 zu meinem 30. Geb. den Angelschein bekam
reitzte es mich auch in GR mal mit der Rute spinnzufischen bzw. zu schleppen.
Ein Kumpel von mir ist ebenfalls begeisterter Angler und GR fan
also verbrachten wir bis jetzt 2Urlaube gemeinsam bei denen wir viel Angelten und sehr viel Lehrgeld zahlten.


Da ich wie gesagt seit meinem 4. Lebensjahr dort bin konnte ich beobachten was für Fische wo gefangen werden.
Mein Vater legte frühe Netzte mit seinem kleinen Kaiki
mein Onkel legte Paragadia.
Ich konnte also von frühester Kindheit an(bis ich ca. 15 Jahre war) was wo rund um die Insel gefangen wurde.
Früher gab es alles.
Gesehen habe ich fliegende Fische Delphine und eine Meereschildkröte.
Gefangen wurde allse was das Fischerherz begehrt.
Mein Vater war auf Hummer und Langusten aus die wir 1Km Luftlinie von unserem Haus entfernt fangen konnten.
Mein Onkel war nein Paragadie Meister und fing wie mein Vater auschschließlich zum eigenen Verzehr(alles Brassen Arten, alles was schmeckt:g)
Da Du ´Dir bereits die seekarte angesehen hast sind Dir sicher die kleinen Inseln zum offenen Meer hin aufgefallen.
Dort fällt das Meer steil ab und vor 3 Jahren fingen wir dort Goldmakrelen auf Meeräsche.
Eigentlich müsste ich von dort aus Spinnfischen#q

Meeräschen und Hornies gibt es reichlich(Hornies zumindest im Sommer)
Ich denke das Mee ist, ja, leer aber es ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie in anderen Gegenden.
Das Gebiet um Athos ist soweit ich weiß ein Naturschutzgebiet und es ist dort verboten zu Fischen.
Vielleicht haben dort einige Arten ein Rückzugsgebiet.
Mein Vater war auch 1 Jahr lang Schwertfischfischer.
Dazu fuhren er und sein kumpel weit hinaus, ich war leider nie dabei.
Ich weiß, dass sie gut gefangen haben ich habe immer noch ein 50cm Schwert zu Hause.
Unser Nachbar kam auch mal mit einem voll beladenen Boot(6m) mit Tuhnfischen zurück.,
Ich denke das Meer hat hier noch ein gewisses Potenzial.


Meine Kunstköder sind schon recht gut auf das Meer abgestimmt.
Mein bester Köder war allerdings ein kleiner Blinker
den ich samt Stachelmakrele verlor#q Mann haben die kraft.
Diese Jahr möchte ich auf Makrelen(falls in der Zeit) und Wolfsbarsche spinnen bzw. Köfi Ansitz.
Allerding will ich auch in der früh zum Strand und dort mit einer Laufblei Montage auf Moumoura bzw. andere Brassen angeln.



Zu Zustand der Gewässer nochmal
zwar hat fast jeder Bestand abgenommen doch habe ich noch NIE zuvor so viele Hornhechte wie die letzten 3 Jahre gesehen.
Auch Goldmakrelen habe ich NIE vor den letzten 3 Jahren gesehen, nicht im Netzt nicht am Paragadie nicht auf dem Markt und schon garnicht auf dem Teller.

Danke für den regen Austausch mit Dir
es ist schön mal mit jemand über die Gegend reden zu können.


Jassu Ulfisch


----------



## Salt (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen, das Mittelmeer ist definitive nicht so leer wie oftmals geglaubt. Es ist nur oft nicht einfach und wenn man mittags Schnorcheln geht ist auch klar, das man oft nix dolles zu gesicht bekommt.
Auch wenn in vielen Ecken noch viel zu viel gefischt wird, scheint es doch langsam wieder berg auf zu gehen.

Dann will ich auch mal mein Tackle vorstellen(von leicht nach schwer):
Pezon&Michel-Redoutable Bass 210L, Wg. 2-7g, mit Shimano Symetre 500FJ bespult mit Fireline Crystal 0,04mm 
Einsatz: Light Rockfishing auf alles was beißt.
Protack-Federweisse 240, Wg. 5-25g, mit Shimano Stradic 1000FB bespult mit Spiderwire Ultracast 0,12mm 
Einsatz: Leichts Spinnfishen mit Ködern bis ca. 15g.
Illex-Ashura 270LD, Wg. 10-30g (effektive bis 40g), mit Shimano Sustain 4000FG (Japan-Version, deutsche ist zu langsam), bespult mit Whiplash Crystal 0,06mm - Einsatz: Allround-Spinnrute mit Wobblern bis ca. 30g/Jigs bis 40g. Diese Kombi fische ich die meiste Zeit, reicht für jeden Barracuda, poppern auf Tunny und leichte Shorejigging!
Xzoga Mastery 100h2, 3m, Wg. bis 150g (effektiv 60-100g), mit Shimano Stella SW 5000, bespult mit Whiplash Crystal 0,10mm 
Einsatz: Shorejigging mit Jigs von 60 - 100g, Spinnangeln mit großen Jigminnows oder Popper

An Ködern verwende ich verschiedenste sachen, so das ich gar nicht richtig sagen kann, was da die Top-Köder sind.
Kleine Jigs, 30-40g: Illex Kenbu, Williamson Gyro, Maria Mucho Lucier, Halco Twisty
Große Jigs, 60-100g: schlanke "no name" Speedjigs, Illex Fighter Jig, Fishus Super Rock
Kleine Wobbler, bis 10cm: super-flach laufend (30cm) zB. IMA Sasuke 95F oder schwer und sinkend zB. Maria Duplex
Barracuda Wobbler: lang & schlank, gerne 20cm zB. Rapala Maxrap, Seaspin Mommotti, DUO Tide Minnow. Scheinbar wichtig: roter Bauch!
Diverse Popper & Stickbaits von 5-15cm: Illex Sk Pop, Rapala Skitter Pop, Yozuri Hydrotiger, Tacklehouse Feedpopper, Illex Watermonitor, Chatterer & Chatterer Beast
Diverse kleine Gummis von Reins, Ecogear, Keitech aber auch einfache 2cm Twister in natürlichen Farben an Köpfen zwischen 1 & 5g für alles was beißt


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erzähl mal was zur Mastery, was hälst du davon?


----------



## ulfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe 2 Penn Ruten unten
Overseas boat 20lb 2.10m wird mit einer Shimano exage Fb 2500 gefischt.
Ich benutze diese Combo zum mittleren Spinnen was super klappt.
Da man mit ihr 8-15Gr. Köder super rausfeuern kann.
Ihr Hauptgebiet ist dennoch das Schleppen(Ich Jigge noch nicht) wobei ich sie dort mit Daiwa Capricorn Pilk fische
und SW Spin 15-45 Gr. 2.70m als vernünftige Alternative zur Boat
auch zum mittleren Spinnen.
Ich mag beide Ruten sehr.


Meine Reiseruten die auch immer mitkommen sind:
Berkley Muscle flex WG 2-12 Gr. 1,80m gefischt mit einer Daiwa Fuego ICH LIEBE DIESE COMBO:k
Mein Kleiner Wutz wird überall mit hin genommen.

Dann nehme ich noch meine Shimano Beastmaster stx(travel) in 2.70 oder 3.0m fischbar und für schleppen schweres Spinnen und Strandangeln gedacht.
Entweder fische ich sie auch mit der Capricorn Pilk oder mit der Daiwa Infinity Q 3000


----------



## ulfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Salt mit den Maria Wobblern habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht,
einer von ihnen hat mir meine erste griechische Makrele gebracht.
Sie lassen sich super twitchen/werfen und (zumindest meiner) laufen sehr flach.
Leider habe ich ihn noch geschrottet ein paar mal zu oft gegen eine Fähre geknallt#d

Die Köder von Yo-Zuri sind eine gute Alternative
mMn haben sie eine (sehr)gute Qualität und sind preislich unter anderen JapanKöder angesiedelt.
Aus den USA bekommt man sie recht günstig und auch in griechischen Angelläden sind sie überall zu finden.

Gefangen habe ich mit ihnen am Meer aber noch nicht.
Allerdings lag das daran, dass ich schnell meinen "Top"Köder hatte um Hornies zu fangen.
Es ist echt witzig.
Im dem Hafen in dem ich fischte wimmelte es nur so vor Hornies.
Eigentlich wollte ich sie mir nur als Köder für Goldmakrelen fangen.
Deshalb probierte ich meine Wobble Palette mal durch.
Im Endeffekt hätte ich sie auch mit Brot fangen können aber ich wollte ja meinen Spass#h.
Sie reagierten auf meine Köder allerdings hatte ich nur sehr sporadische Bisse.
Vielleicht lag es an der (zu) kurzen Strecke vielleicht an der Führung vielleicht am Köder.
Am besten gefiel ihnen aber immer noch ein LC minnow im Makrelen Design 8cm 7 Gr.
Als ich einmal von einem kleinen Steg  aus fischte wieder das gleiche Spiel viele Nachläufer sehr wenig Bisse.
Zusätzlich verhederte sich der 1. Drilling immer wieder am Wirbel#q wenn er sich verfing hatte der Wobbler keine Aktion mehr und tauchte nicht mehr(auf ca. 0.5m) sonder schwamm einfach an der Oberfläche.
Während des Einholens erzeugte er eine gleichmäßige V-förmige Bugwelle.
Als er sich erneut verfing bemerkte ich , dass ich viel mehr und aggressivere Nachläufer hatte.
Ich verhederte den Drilling absichtlich und plötzlich ging es ab, praktisch immer eine Attacke.
Wenn ihr einen schlanken Oberflächen Köder habt der sehr ruhig an der Wasseroberfläche läuft dann sollte das ein Horniekiller sein.
Ich werde nach so einem Ding suchen
denn einen Wobbler umbauen möchte ich nur im Notfall.
Ich habe BTW alle Wobbler schwimmend oder tauchend|supergri
sehr langsam geführt.


----------



## Salt (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also mit der Mastery bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn das angegebene Wurfgewicht wohl das absolute Maximum ist. Am besten fischen sich 80g Jigs.
Was auch gut ist, das sie ein längeres Handteil hat als die typischen japanischen Shoregameruten
Man kann sehr weit damit werfen, liegt aber mit Handschuh besser in der Hand find ich, da der Griff so dünn is.

@ulfisch-hast Du es schonmal mit Seidenfäden auf Hornhecht probiert?
Klappt auch sehr gut und läuft hinterm Sbiro auch ganz ruhig mit ner V-Welle


----------



## ulfisch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Schöner Mittelmeerwoba....Petri!!.....aber noch mehr gefällt mir dein T-Shirt mit der lokalen SuperReggaeGroup Griechenlands: LOCOMONDO!!!!
> P.S. welche Rapala Plastik war denn die fängige - MaxRap? Liebe Grüße#h



das habe ich gar nicht gesehen ich mag Locomondo sehr#6


----------



## ulfisch (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> Also mit der Mastery bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn das angegebene Wurfgewicht wohl das absolute Maximum ist. Am besten fischen sich 80g Jigs.
> Was auch gut ist, das sie ein längeres Handteil hat als die typischen japanischen Shoregameruten
> Man kann sehr weit damit werfen, liegt aber mit Handschuh besser in der Hand find ich, da der Griff so dünn is.
> 
> ...


Nein Habe ich noch nicht.
Wie gesagt das Problem war nicht sie zu fangen

Ich habe allerdings eine Frage an Euch.
Diesen November war ich in Saloniki Griechenland und sah an der Hafenpromenade sehr viele Angler.
Sie fischten alle den selben fisch.

MMn war es eine Barschart, geteilte Rückenflosse, silberner eher flacher Körper der blaue und violette Querstreifen hatte.
Alle Fische waren zwischen 6-12cm und der Durchschnitt ca. 8-10cm.

Sie wurden alle auf Garnelen oder Kalamaristückchen gefangen.
An einem Paternostersystem mit 2 Haken und einem ca. 10Gr. Blei.
Die Fische standen nur ein paar Meter von der Kaimauer weg. Tiefe ca. 1-1.5m.
Wenn man den Anhieb richtig setzte hatte man bei jedem Wurf einen Fisch.

Meine Frage:
Weiß jemand um was für einen Fisch es sich handelt.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern diese Fische jemals vorher im Mittelmeer gesehen zu haben.
Zudem glaube ich, dass sie bereits ausgewachsen waren, da ein Fischer sagte" exi megalo edo" "es gibt hier große" als er einen 12cm Fisch fing.


----------



## broki (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@salt, verrätst du uns in welcher Region du unterwegs bist??
hab deine Fotos nochmals durchgeschaut..der Leerfish gefällt mir besonders gut..hatte vor 2 Jahren so einer an ner 30g Rute und war total überfordert..Rolle war innert Sekunden leer und der Fisch weg..ich hab mal auf einem englischen Forum einen passenden Satz gelesen:"a leerfish on a spinning rod is like catching a freight train," wahre worte..ich hoffe ich krieg bald nochmal die Chance, aber mit passendem Gerät.


----------



## Salt (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hatte meinen ja auch auf der leichten Rute und die sind ja auch stark aber an Amberjack oder Bluerunner kommen sie nicht ran.
Wenn man natürlich einen von den großen hakt sieht's schon ganz anders aus.
Aber wenn er sich querstellt und nicht zu bewegen ist, ist schon beeindruckend!

Ich bin südlich vom Stiefel unterwegs, für realistische Aussichten auf Bluerunner sollte man wenigstens nach Süditalien.
.....während ja Leerfish an den langen Stränden & Flußmündungen in der mitte gut gehen soll.
In meinem Revier sind sie leider sehr selten.


----------



## broki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wie gross er war weiss ich nicht..ist halt auch schon 3 Jahre her, aber hatte 0.25 fluorocarbon Vorfach montiert und konnte damit so gut wie kein Druck ausüben..Klein war er sicher nicht, wurmt mich nur noch mehr das ich ihn nicht landen konnte..
Hatte  meinen in Sardinien an der Rute..Toscana soll ein Topgebiet sein:
http://www.petri-heil.ch/magazin/re.../browse/1/article/10/wilde-italie-101545.html
Sardinien ist auch nicht schlecht, hat halt sehr wenig Flussmündungen..im Frühling gehts wider los


----------



## Salt (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oha, mit 0,25er Vorfach is es wirklich nicht einfach! 
Ich geh normalerweise nie unter 0,4 und mach sofort richtig Druck, da dauerts selten lange

Netter Link, den kannte ich noch nicht, danke.


----------



## broki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ziel war eigentlich auch ein paar Wolfsbarsche ärgern..aber als ich den Trupp jagen sah konnte ich es mir natürlich nicht verkneifen|supergri

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu ner anständigen Spinncombo..
Momentan fische ich ne alte Forellenrute mit WG:5-30g(marke; keine ahnung),eine mittlere mit WG:40-60g, und für schwere Köder und grosse Popper eine Penn Slammer Stick mit WG bis 80g..
Also mit dem Slammerstick bin ich zufrieden den behalte ich..straffer Blank, hartes Rückrat und perfekt für schwere Köder und zum Poppern.. ich stelle mir das folgendermassen vor:
eine wirklich leichte Stange für die kleinen Köder (Wobbler&Gufis)Ich dachte da an folgendes Modell:
http://www.askari.ch/pages/productP...atalog/ruten-7/spinnruten/mitchell-elite-spin  wahrscheinlich in 4-18g Wurfgewicht.
und eine Mittlere Rute mit WG zwischen ca.10 und ca.40g das ganze am liebsten bezahlbar also ich denke bis 100 Teuros sollte doch etwas ordentliches zu finden sein..z.B. http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-tr12-lure-240m10-p-7396.html
Aber die ist wohl nicht salzwasserfest..

Rolle:http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-meerforellenrolle-zaltarc-150m-033mm-p-8372.html

Was meint ihr? Ich kauf mir das übers Internet, werde das dann Zuhause testen und falls es nicht passt zurücksenden..aber draufloskaufen wollte ich auch nicht..
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung vorallem für die Mittlere mit der will ich im Frühling los, einfach eine gute Rute mit der es sich angenehm werfen lässt und im Drill auch ordentlich entgegenhällt..
Muchas gracias#h


----------



## ulfisch (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmmm.
Ich habe eigentlich eine Michtell (ich dachte Elite oder Mag pro) mal einem Kumpel zum Geb. geschenkt.
Ich weiß nicht mehr genau welche es war, da meine sehr sehr günstig war unter 30 euro.
Vielleicht war es das Vorgängermodell von eine der beiden Ruten.
wie dem auch sei er ist zufrieden und hat sich nicht beschwert.

Beide Ruten werden aber immer positiv im Zusammenhang mit dem UL-Spinnen erwähnt.(Elite&Mag Pro)


Ich habe bei den Ruten die ich am Meer habe nur bedingt auf "Salzwasserfest" geachtet.

Die Ringe ein bisschen nach dem gebrauch abwischen/pflegen sollte reichen solange Du sie nicht regelmäßig versenkst.


Ich habe einige Ul-spinnen aber nur eine die ich als eierlegende Wollmichsau bezeichnen würde.
Das ist die Daiwa infinity Q Jiggerspin 7-28Gr. NICHT DAS AKTUELLE MODELL sondern der Vorgänger.
4Gr. Wobbler kannst Du noch super werfen aber auch 20Gr. gehen  gut.
alles im 4-8Gr. Bereich werfe ich mit ihr genauso gut wie mit Ul abgestimmten Gerät.
Dazu hat sie viel mehr Reserven als eine 0-10Gr Rute.
Sie hat einen schnellen Blank eine semi Aktion und ich konnte mit ihr einen 5KG+X, 80 cm Hecht noch gut steuern.
Allerdings hat eine 40cm Makrele mehr Power mMn
Sie wäre eine gute Allroundrute.
Nachteil ich hatte sie nie am Meer. und sie ist kopflastig was mich nie störte.


Des weiteren habe ich die Penn Overseas SW spin da sie in Gr steht weiß ich gerade nicht ob in 2.4m(15-40) oder 2.7m(20-50)

Ich habe sie noch nicht sehr oft gefischt aber die Wurfeigenschaften sind sehr gut.
Sie hat ebenfalls einen flotten Blank und eine semi Aktion
ich habe mich ab 10 Gr. sehr wohl gefühlt.
Da sie "Salzwasserfest" ist käme sie als M-Spinne vielleicht eher in Frage.


Mit "gut" werfen meine ich angenehme Wurfweiten aus dem Handgelenk.
Mit dem Überkopfwurf kannst Du bei beiden Ruten auch größere Gewichte werfen allerdings mache ich das recht selten.

Zur Cormoran kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen
und zur salt Arc auch nichts.
Für eine leichte Rute wäre sie aber sicher zu schwer.
250Gr. finde ich persönlich die absolute Obergrenze für eine UL-Rute.


----------



## broki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke erstmal..tönt doch gut werde mich noch ein bischen durchs Internet schlagen. Also über die Elite spin habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört..dein Vorschlag tönt auch interessant..mal ein bischen recherchieren, die Salt arc wurde mir empfohlen. ist klar das sie nicht für das UL-Spinnen benutzt wird..würde sie für die beiden schwereren Ruten benutzen.habe im Moment eine Penn Slammer, ohne Frage sehr robust, aber die Schnurverlegung ist nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei..


----------



## broki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die penn scheint ne ganz gute zu sein..jetzt stellt sich die Frage wegen dem Wurfgewicht.. Hat sie genügend Rückgrat um bspw. einen Kapitalen Wolfsbarsch zu landen?


----------



## ulfisch (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weißt du Broki wie gerne ich dir diese Frage beantworten können würde?#d
Ich hatte noch keinen nennenswerten Drill mit ihr.

Sie hat sicher mehr Rückgrat als meine Daiwa Infinity Q 7-28 die den Hecht locker gepackt hat.
Diese Meeresviecher haben aber einfach eine ganz andere Power.

Vor 2 Jahren fing ich eine Goldmakrele(mahi mahi) 50cm mit einer Spro Jana Meisel 2.70m und 20-45 gr. Wurfgewicht
da hatte ich nicht das Gefühl das die Rute  am Ende ist.
Die Spro hat aber ein bisschen mehr Rückgrat als die Penn.

Vielleicht so den Meter Hecht packt sie den Meter Mahi nicht mehr.#c


----------



## ulfisch (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach nochwas.
Meine 1. Rolle war/ist eine Shimano Exage FB 2500.
Die mochte ich nie so richtig war damals Anfänger und habe sie zu stark bespult und mit zu leichten Ködern an zu schwerer Rute gefischt
Ich habe sie dann in den Urlaub mitgenommen und unten gelassen.
Im Urlaub habe ich sie an meine Penn boat 20lb geschnallt und die beiden als m-Spinncombo eingesetzt.
Und siehe da das klappte super mit 10-15 gr. Ködern stimmte auch die Wurfweite.
Auf einmal gefiel mir die Exage richtig gut,
zudem sie bereits den 2. Sommer unten war und keinerlei Rost oder der gleichen zeigte
Auch den 50cm Mahi fing ich mit ihr und die Bremse läuft noch gut.
Ich habe sie letzte Sommer der Stradic ci4 3000 vorgezogen die 2 1/2 mal soviel kostet.
Die Performance war die selbe und ich gehe ein weit geringeres finanzielles Risiko ein.
Sie hat jetzt 3 Sommer klaglos ihre Arbeit verrichtet immerhin insgesamt 8 Wochen tägliches Fischen im Salzwasser+Mahi Drill. Nichtmal besonders gepflegt habe ich sie.


mMn eine sehr Preiswerte Empfehlung


----------



## broki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich glaube sowieso dass die 2 wichtigsten Komponenten einer Kombo Schnur und Rolle sind..ich meine schlussendlich sollte eigentlich keine neuere Rute um di 80 Euro beim Drill auseinanderfallen, da müsste man das Gerät doch grob überschätzen..aber gerade beim Salzwasser wird die Rolle stark beansprucht und  ist mit der ganzen Mechanik doch ziemlich empfindlich. Die Schnur ist hohen Gewichten und starker Reibung ausgesetzt da macht sich der Qualitätsunterschied auch schnell bemerkbar..
aber wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe dann will ich auch das Beste für das geplante Budget herausholen, logischerweise:m
Aber die Penn tönt nicht schlecht, sie kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.
Und danke für den Tip für die Shimano..


----------



## spy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leicht und haltbar ist für das Salzwasser spinnen immer eine Gratwanderung.

Bei den Rollen bin ich seit vielen Jahren auf das oberste Segment bei Daiwa und Shimano gebucht. Dennoch probiere ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal was im mittleren Segment aus. Die Spro Zalt halte ich für eine tüchtige Rolle und im Preisleistungsverhältnis nur schwer zu schlagen. Für ca. 140 € gibt es von Daiwa die Balistic zu erstehen. Diese Rolle kommt einer hochwertigen Rolle recht nahe. Sie hat einen seidenweichen Lauf, sauber arbeitende Bremse, ist bis auf die grösste Grösse extrem leicht und passt deshalb wie die Faust auf das Auge zum light bis Ultra Light Rütchen.

Hinsichtlich des Drills eines Wolfsbarsches würde ich mir keine besorgten Gedanken machen. Mein grösster WB hatte 11 KG und war nicht sonderlich schwer zu drillen. Das machen eigentlich sogar Ultra lights mit. Eine Lampuga oder ein großer Bonito stellen die eigentliche Herausforderung dar.

Lampugas muss man laufen lassen bis sie sich etwas beruhigt haben.

Bei den Ruten. Wage mal einen Blick bei Major Craft vorbei. Meine Erfahrung ist, die, dass sich eine hochwertige Rute immer bezahlt macht. Sie ist einfach breitbandiger zu nutzen, man braucht also immer weniger, statt mehr Ruten.


----------



## broki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt schon gibt deutlich stärkere Kämpfer als Wolfsbarsche..
Was ich eigentlich probiere herauszufinden ist halt das Beste in der genannten Preisklasse. 
Es gibt halt immer einige Produkte die in ihrer Preisklasse einfach ihresgleichen suchen. Beispielsweise die Zalt. Die wird immer wider genannt wenn man nach einer guten Salzwasserrolle sucht..
Auch über die Shimano die Ulfish empfohlen hat wird eigentlich nur gutes geschrieben..oder auch die Elite Spin. Mit der kann man wohl auch nicht falsch machen.
Ich denke ab 80 Euro ist eigentlich das meiste brauchbar, aber es gibt halt auch Produkte die dann auch mit 150 Euro Ware mithalten können..
Also ich denke die Zalt lege ich mir zu. Aber die bei der Rute bin ich noch nicht sicher..


----------



## broki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

das könnten solche Kandidaten sein:
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Mitchell-Mag-Pro-Spin-Spinnruten_2025.html
Sind allerdings in der 50g Klasse etwas kurz für meinen Geschmack..
oder die:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ute-802H-240m-15-50g-Hammerpreis_p6317_x2.htm
Kritik laut Internet: absolut einwandfrei.
oder die Skeletor(gefällt mir fast am besten&gibts grad sehr günstig):
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...70m-15-40g-Spinrute-Hammerpreis_p20940_x2.htm

Meinungen dazu?


----------



## spy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Frag mal in Spanien, Frankreich oder Italien nach wer solches Material einsetzt. 

Spätestens dann wirst du sehen, dass diese Produkte in keinem der Märkte eine Rolle spielen. Wage mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand hinaus. In unserem Blog haben wir einige Reviews zu meine ich bewährtem und dennoch günstigem Tackle drin.

Ich fische nur zum eigenen Vergnügen.


----------



## broki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



spy schrieb:


> Frag mal in Spanien, Frankreich oder Italien nach wer solches Material einsetzt.
> 
> Spätestens dann wirst du sehen, dass diese Produkte in keinem der Märkte eine Rolle spielen. Wage mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand hinaus. In unserem Blog haben wir einige Reviews zu meine ich bewährtem und dennoch günstigem Tackle drin.
> 
> Ich fische nur zum eigenen Vergnügen.



Da hast du absolut recht..welcher Blog bzw. welche Reviews meinst du?
thx


----------



## broki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aber ich versteh dich trozdem nicht ganz..Ich hab hier nach nem Tackle gefragt und wenn du gute Vorschläge hast schreib sie doch rein...
Und wenn sich die gezeigten Ruten für mein Vorhaben eignen und für den Preis auch gute Qualität bieten warum sollte ich sie nicht kaufen?..


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://wildfishingteam.blogspot.de/

Ich geb spy recht, ich kauf nach seinen Empfehlungen bzw nach dem was er so grad noch hat  Irgendwas bleibt ja über wenn man auf Tenryu, MC oder so umstellt.
Die MC haben eine Zaltz spinning Serie. Die ist zwar teilweise eging gemacht aber die schwereren Varianten taugen sicher auch für anderes. Hab mir die auch angeguckt, kosten meine ich so um 150. Die Spro Arcs haben einen guten Ruf,  ich fisch selber eine RedArc und kann nicht klagen. Wird dann jetzt wohl doch Xzoga


----------



## spy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja, der Dario war neulich ja dabei als ich einen im 4 Kg Bereich verhaftet hatte. Die Fische im Bereich 2-4 Kg gehen bei den Wölfen am besten ab. darunter fehlt es an Masse, darüber sind sie schon leicht faul.

Um mal eine Rute von Major Craft zu nennen. Bis 60 gr, geeignet zum Poppern, sticken, twitchen und light jiggen ist die OB-76ML. Gibt es auch noch härter. Die Rute deckt einen extrem grossen Bereich ab und ist auch von der Länge her Recht passend. Ab WG 15 gr.

Übrigens Dario, ziemlich ähnlich der Xzoga.... War eben selbst überrascht wie ähnlich der Blank sich anfühlt.

Die Zaltz geht noch mehr in Richtung light tackle und ist als allein Rute nicht breit genug.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



spy schrieb:


> Mein grösster WB hatte 11 KG und war nicht sonderlich schwer zu drillen.



Du meinst Pfund, oder?


----------



## spy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nein KG


----------



## ulfisch (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Spy hat sicher grundsätzlich recht.
Die Öeute die unten fischen wissen am besten was man für die Gegend braucht.
Allerdings ist es zumindest bei mir so, dass ich mein "Meerestackle" 2-5 Wochen im Jahr fische.
Wenn mir das Gerät dann 5 Sommer hält ist das für den Preis doch okay.
Broki wird die Ruten sonst hier fischen  und mit allen oben genannten Ruten kann man im Prinzip nichts falsch machen.
Ich würde Dir(Broki) empfehlen die Ruten mal beim Fachhändler in die Hand zu nehmen.
Das habe ich zu selten gemacht und nun landet ein Kauf davon auf dem Flohmarkt#d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



spy schrieb:


> nein KG



Alter Schwede, daß wäre ja mindestens ein nationaler Rekord.
Die größten Fische, von denen ich bis jetzt gehört habe, liegen bei 8-9kg. Gibbet ein Foto?


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich mein ich hätte das Foto sogar mal geschickt bekommen.

Am Ende muss jeder selber wissen was er kauft, wenn man eh auf seinem Tackle beharrt dann brauch man auch nicht fragen. Ich würde aber zumindest empfehlen die Pflege ernst zu nehmen. Viel Arbeit ist das nicht und der finanzielle Aufwand ist ziemlich gering.


----------



## Jose (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, daß wäre ja mindestens ein nationaler Rekord.
> Die größten Fische, von denen ich bis jetzt gehört habe, liegen bei 8-9kg. Gibbet ein Foto?



fishbase.org:
"Max length : 103 cm TL male/unsexed; common length : 50.0 cm TL male/unsexed; * 
max. published weight: 12.0 kg; *max. reported age: 20 years


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

scorp such mal bitte das Bild raus und frag spy ob du es hier posten kannst, würde den Monster-Barsch auch gerne mal sehen #6


----------



## broki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also folgender masen ich habe hier in der Umgebung einen Händler mit einer zu schlechten Asuwahl und schweizer Wucherpreisen. Ich bestelle immer übers I-net und hole mir auch von dort Meinungen ein. Ich fahre damit eigentlich sehr gut und bin meistens zufrieden mit der Ware. Soviel neutrale Meinungen zu einem Produkt kriegst du sonst eh nie. Man hat übrigens 30-tägiges Rückgaberecht soviel ich weiss sogar gesetzlich geregelt ohne Angabe über Gründen..
Ich beharre ja nicht auf meine Vorschläge aber mit "schau nach Italien,spanien oder Frankreich" kann ich beim besten Willen nichts anfangen. Das dort andere Ware auf dem Markt ist ist ja selbstverständlich. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh über konkrete Vorschläge und Meinungen dazu.
Gracias:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mach ich auch so Broki und bis jetzt war auch fast alles gut.
Nur eine Rute ist schlicht zu straff und schwer für mich.
Aber hey jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was ich brauche|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da soll spy mal selber nach suchen, ist schon länger her. Ich hab zumindest eine seiner alten Wolfsruten, ob nu genau die?!


----------



## broki (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich werde mir die Shimano Exage Stc in 2.70, 14-40g Wurfgewicht zulegen. Sie ist 5-teilig und die Aktion ist nicht nur laut Hersteller mit einer 2-teiligen Rute vergleichbar..Da ich bereits eine Slammer von Penn im Reisevormat habe eigentlich perfekt..auf den Rucksack binden und los gehts.
Danke für die Hilfe ich werde sicherlich einen Bericht über die Rute verfassen falls das gewünscht wird.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> fishbase.org:
> "Max length : 103 cm TL male/unsexed; common length : 50.0 cm TL male/unsexed; *
> max. published weight: 12.0 kg; *max. reported age: 20 years



Ja und? Laut der Seite sind auch Flußbarsche mit zehn Pfund und Hechte mit siebzig Pfund bekannt, aber inwieweit sind das theoretische Gewichte bzw. Fänge von Fischern.
Ich angel seit 15 Jahren in halb Europa auf Wolfsbarsch und 11kg ist ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch. Die bestätigten Rekordfische, von denen ich gehört habe, liegen bei 8-9kg. Von Fischen geschätzt zwischen 20-25 Pfund hört man immer mal wieder munkeln bzw. wurde wohl in England ein Fisch in der Größe, für dessen Fang es mehrere Zeugen gab, vor dem genauen Wiegen gegessen. 
Nicht, daß ich es nicht glauben würde, 24lbs sind sicher möglich, wäre aber eventuell sogar ein europäischer Rekord, ein Bild würde mich als Wolfsbarschinfizierten halt wirlich interessieren. Mein persönlicher PB liegt bei knapp zwölf Pfund, und das ist, wie du sicher weißt, schon ein Ausnahmefisch


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

oh ja, das weiss ich. 

WARUM QUÄLST DU MICH SO? :m

als 'portugiese' mit robalo-infektion durfte ich mich über meinen rekord von 9 pfund freuen (aber 25m die klippen hochgehievt an meiner 5m amarela -benutzerbild )

hab aber erzählungen von fischern im kopf, die mir 11 kg glaubwürdig erscheinen lassen, auf dem fischmarkt auch solche potentiellen gesehen.


was ich aber auch für möglich halte ist, dass der sich vorher den wanst kiloweise mit sardinen, ralos (schwimmkrebse) oder anderem vollgeschlagen hat und so gewogen wurde (oder wurde der nur geschätzt?)

im übrigen: in fünf jahren portugal habe ich nur ein einziges mal eine ausgewachsene sardine gesehen, gekauft und verleckert.
maximal-angaben kommen evtl. aus ungestörteren zeiten.


----------



## ulfisch (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann mal viel Spass Tackle und Fangbericht posten|supergri


----------



## Redeye13 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Im Kroatien Urlaub habe ich mit Powerbait (hört sich vielleicht komisch an) um die 20 Goldbrassen gefangen Auftreibend von der mole aus

Gruß Redeye13


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

11kg Wolfsbarsch halte ich für nicht so abwegig.
Es gehen immer wieder Exemplare aus Fischfarmen stiften, und wenn die einen entsprechenden Futtervorlauf haben...
Mittelfristig wird es durch die "Kontamination" der Gewässer mit geflohenem Zuchtfisch sicherlich immer wieder Fische mit Potential nach oben geben.
Besonders wenn die Zuchtfische noch hinsichtlich des Wachstums optimiert werden.
Der derzeitige Stand: http://archimer.ifremer.fr/doc/00000/6562/


----------



## ulfisch (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe in Griechenland einen "UZUME" Köder ergattert "imported by Mastro"
ich suchte nach diesen Ködern im Netzt und fand diese 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220878767923614.69793.143310975680394&type=3
Dort sieht man einige Kaptitale Barsch und auch Köder die sie verwenden.
Das sind zum Teil genau die Köder die ich auch mitschleppe.
Oh gott ich werde schon wieder zu enthusiastisch :k


----------



## ulfisch (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier die Uzume Köder

 Ich habe einen 1.3 GR. Winzling


----------



## broki (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bist du momentan in Grichenland?


----------



## ulfisch (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:c nein den Köder habe ich letzten Sommer gekauft.
Ich mache mal ein Foto der Link scheint nicht zu gehen


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moinsen,
also 11 Kilo Mittelmeer-Wolfsbarsch ist verbürgt: Link http://www.24sata.hr/news/ulovio-brancina-od-11-kila-i-prodao-ga-za-skoro-900-kuna-195249 :q wobei - wer weiss..^^
LG
P.S. Italien: http://bigfishesoftheworld.blogspot.de/2011/12/bass-european-dicentrarchus-labrax.html
P.P.S. den grössten Wolfsbarsch glaub ich auf einem japanischen Video gesehen zu haben...
http://bigfishesoftheworld.blogspot.de/2012/01/bass-japanase-sukuki-lateolabrax.html
|gutenach


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie gesagt, von solchen Fischen hört man immer wieder mal und wie Jose schon schrieb, bei den Fischern, speziell in Frankreich, habe ich auch schon gewaltige Fische gesehen.

Ein 11kg-Fisch würde zumindest schon mal den bestehenden
IGFA All-Tackle World Record brechen.


http://wrec.igfa.org/WRecordsList.aspx?lc=AllTackle&cn=Bass, European


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Spy: Warum postest du das Bild von deinem 11 kg-Wolfsbarsch nicht??;+


----------



## spy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So eben mal wieder kurz rein geschaut.

Ich definiere mich nicht über mögliche Rekord Fänge. Mir sind solche Dinge immer etwas unheimlich und deswegen gibt es von mir auch keinen Nachschub. 

Ob das ein Rekord , war oder wäre usw.. ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Der Fang liegt 6 Jahre zurück, er wurde gewogen. Ich ärgere mich in Nachhinein über mich selbst, dass ich diesen Fisch nicht zurück gesetzt habe. Wen ich sehe, wie wir heute um einen guten Fisch kämpfen müssen, dann weiss ich dass es ein Fehler war diesen mit zu nehmen.

TL


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"...und deswegen gibt es von mir auch keinen Nachschub." 
Soll das heißen das du kein Bild vom Ausnahme-Wolfsbarsch posten willst ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was denn sonst? Ich hab zumindest mal Fotos von spy gekriegt von solchen Oschis.


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich denke auch, das es durchaus möglich ist, das Spy so einen gefangen hat - warum den nicht? erst Recht, wenn er eventuell sogar in einem Süsswassereinlauf gefischt hat...
Auch werden lange nicht alle Fänge gewogen, fotografiert, gemessen, Alter über Schuppen bestimmt etc. usf...  also nett bleiben!! 
LG


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Spy: Es gibt verschiedene Beweggründe Bilder zu posten. Geltungsdrang oder wie du meintest, Definition über Rekorde, ist nur einer von vielen. Ein anderes Motiv ist etwa der Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten, was in diesem Fall wohl eher zutrifft.  Man kann ja auch ein Bild einer Forengemeinschaft zeigen - ohne sich zu profilieren- beispielsweise mit dem Ziel ichthyologisch-interessierten Boardmitgliedern ein aussergewöhnliches Exemplar  einer Fischart zu präsentieren. Möchte dich auch nicht überreden, ist ja schliesslich deine freie Entscheidung! Ich kann sie jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen..


----------



## jeanneau34 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Angelfreunde.

Ohne Eure angeregte Unterhaltung nachhaltig stören zu wollen muß ich kurz meinen Senf abgeben.
MORGEN BEGINNT FÜR MICH DIE SAISON 2013 !!
War seit Anfang Jänner in der alten Heimat Österreich, da schaut es zur Zeit recht zugesch....neit aus. Deshalb schnell zurück nach E, das Boot wieder auf Stand gebracht und gereinigt. Ab morgen soll der sehr starke Wind auch wieder zurückgehen. Dann gehts los.
Zum Thema "BEWEISFOTO" (meist ist die Kamera nicht dabei wenn man sie bräuchte) habe ich mir vorgenommen sie immer mitzunehmen, dann kann ich auch was beisteuern.

So, wünsche hiermit allen Forumisti eine erfolgreiche Saison 2013 und ein kräftiges PETRI.

Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie willstn du das Alter über die Schuppen bestimmen? 

Wenn spy nicht will , will er nicht  Diesen Geltungsdrang hat er jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...foto vom 11er, möchte ich gerade mal in die runde werfen: ihr wisst, "fangbildflamerei" (_...schlechtes foto..., wie kannste nur... _etc.) mögen wir im AB nicht, bis hin zur verwarnung. 

wenn jemand bilder einstellt ist es seine sache, wenn er sie nicht einstellt, dann ebenso.
klar darf mensch nachfragen 'warum nicht?', aber nachsetzen und den nichtposter zu erklärungen zu drängen, das wäre dann die dialektische variante der fangbildflamerei, also "nichtfangbildflamerei".

da kräuselt sich die stirn eines moderators bedenklich.

wollte ich nur mal anmerken zwecks stress-vermeidung.


----------



## jeanneau34 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Scorpion

Altersbestimmung über die Schuppen funktioniert schon.
Wechselwarme Tiere haben im Winter einen andere Zuwachs als im Sommer. Das führt zu Jahresringen an den Schuppen.
Ist aber wohl nur umterm Mikroskop zu erkennen,

Gruß Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und die bleiben ein Leben lang am Fisch? Kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen. Was geht ist an den Ohrenknochen.

@Jose sehr schön ausgedrückt


----------



## ulfisch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi an Euch Mittelmeerspinner
wie führt ihr Eure Minnows/Wobbler?
Ich führe sie bis jetzt ehre monoton mit Stops und wechselnder Geschindigkeit habe aber mehr nachläufer als Bisse.
Besonders Goldmakrlelen konnte ich mit Wobblern nicht fangen nur Nachläufer und meine Makrelenbisse waren eher Zufall.


----------



## Franz_x (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

schnell, schneller und richtig schnell........wenn sie (nur) nachlaufen die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen!
Auf Goldmakrele solltest Du mal Skipping Lures (MiniKetc) probieren!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Kaiser is back! Du kannst das führen nicht so pauschal sagen glaube ich, dafür sind Köder einfach zu unterschiedlich und die Bedingungen auch!


----------



## ulfisch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> schnell, schneller und richtig schnell........wenn sie (nur) nachlaufen die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen!
> Auf Goldmakrele solltest Du mal Skipping Lures (MiniKetc) probieren!
> ...


Danke schonmal Franz.
Bei Hornhechten hatte ich mehr Bisse wenn ich langsam geführt habe.
Ich habe in vielen Berichten und youtube Videos gesehen, dass auch Brassen mit Wobblern gefangen werden .
Werden sie dann eher auch schnell geführt?
Auf cranks hatte ich nicht mal Nachläufer.
Wenn ich stark getwicht habe ist mal eine Makrele drum rum aber gebissen hat nichts.
ich konnte das gut beobachten da ich von einem Boot das im Hafen lag gefischt habe und so die Fische unter mir gesehen habe.


----------



## broki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Fisch das ist und ob er schmeckt?#c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNTr1nqnIPw


----------



## jeanneau34 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schlangenmakrele (span. Escolar) im Mittelmeer eher selten in Tiefen von 200 bis 600 Metern. Zum essen, aber nichts besonderes. 

Gruß Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Irgendwie klingelt da in meinem Kopf Scabbardfish


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

vielleicht kennt ihr diese adresse noch nicht 
(kann man gar nicht oft genug posten)

fishbase.org

hier wird uns geholfen... :m


----------



## jeanneau34 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola scorpion

Scabbardfish ? ist der nicht schwarz und im Atlantik zuhause ? (Degenfisch ?)
Klärt mich bitte auf.

cordiales saludos
Günther


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist ein Strumpfbandfisch. Lepidopus Caudatus


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier der vom Apfelbaumgärtner ist der SILVER Scabbardfish. In irgendnem video von so nem Griechen hatte ich die gesehen und hier schonmal zur Diskussion gebracht.


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Scabbardfish und Silver Scabbardfish sind Synonyme für Lepidopus.
Ich kennen den Fisch als häufigen "Beifang" bei den Tiefseelangleinen auf Seehecht. Wir hatten ihn lange verworfen, bis uns ein auf dem Kutter mitfahrender italienischer Gast darüber aufklärte, dass er ein in Italien geschätzter Speisefisch ist.
Er schmeckt frisch vom Grill wirklich klasse, weißes Fleisch, wir hatten bei vielen Fischen allerdings das Problem von Parasiten. Also unverzüglich ausnehmen, damit keine Nematoden etc. von den Innereien ins Muskelfleich wandern. 
Wir fischten mit ganzen Sardinen in ca. 400m Tiefe. Das Vorkommen war immer gehäuft, wo einer war, waren immer hundert andere, darunter recht kapitale mit bis zu 2 Metern. 
Das Auftreten war teilweise gemischt mit Seehecht.
Der Meeresboden an unseren Spots war Sediment.
Ob er als Zielfisch beim Meeresangeln reizvoll ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Für uns war die Herausforderung das extreme Gebiss der Fische, die locker mal 0,80-1,00 Monofilvorfach durchsäbeln, was nach jedem Törn viel Wartungsarbeit mit sich brachte.


----------



## spy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,

bei uns vor Ort heissen die Teile Sable.

Hatte vor 3-4 Jahren einmal ein 2 m Exemplar auf einen Jigg. Treten in Schwärmen auf. Im Frühsommer auch in 90 m u. N.

TL


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ey man das ist fies! Ich hab mir den Fisch als ich ihn entdeckte direkt wieder ausm Kopf geschlagen...
Ich hab doch ne frisch aufbereitete Jiggingrute :O

90m ist dann die Tiefe wo sie stehen, oder die Max. Wassertiefe? Zufällig Besugo fangen wollen?


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hab da mal 'ne anregung: wie wärs, zu dem lokalen namen eines fisches auch den zoologischen zu posten?

bleibt man weniger verwirrt zurück:m

kostprobe von fishbase.org:
_
Besugo     Spanish     Mexico     Rhomboplites aurorubens
Besugo     Spanish     Spain     Pagellus bogaraveo
Besugo     Spanish     Algeria     Pagellus bogaraveo
Besugo     Portuguese     Angola     Lithognathus mormyrus
Besugo     Spanish     Argentina     Pagrus pagrus
Besugo     Portuguese     Brazil     Nemadactylus bergi
Besugo     Creole, Portuguese     Cape Verde     Pagellus acarne
Besugo     Creole, Portuguese     Cape Verde     Pomadasys jubelini
Besugo     Creole, Portuguese     Cape Verde     Gerres nigri
Besugo     Spanish     Chile     Epigonus crassicaudus
Besugo     Spanish     Colombia     Ichthyoelephas longirostris
Besugo     Spanish     Mexico     Rhomboplites aurorubens
Besugo     Spanish     Peru     Lutjanus guttatus
Besugo     Portuguese     Portugal     Pagellus acarne
Besugo     Portuguese     Portugal     Pagellus bogaraveo
Besugo     Portuguese     Madeira Is.     Pagellus acarne
Besugo     Portuguese     Azores Is.     Pagellus acarne
Besugo     Spanish     Puerto Rico     Rhomboplites aurorubens
Besugo     Spanish     Spain     Pagellus acarne
Besugo     Spanish     Uruguay     Pagrus pagrus
Besugo     Spanish     Venezuela     Pagrus pagrus_


----------



## jeanneau34 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola......

Muy complicado y mucho trabajo

saludos 
Günther


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



jeanneau34 schrieb:


> Hola......
> 
> Muy complicado y mucho trabajo
> 
> ...



epa, nada do trabalho - copy&paste , tao facile


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

cabron...

Jo genau den Besugo meinte ich!


----------



## Franz_x (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> hab da mal 'ne anregung: wie wärs, zu dem lokalen namen eines fisches auch den zoologischen zu posten?
> 
> bleibt man weniger verwirrt zurück:m




Ich wäre dafür - das Mittelmeer hat ja (zum Glück) mehr als Spanien zu bieten uns mir ist´s irgendwie leid immer mit google die passenden Fische zu  den Namen zu finden.......

Grüße
Franz


----------



## broki (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

einverstanden:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Besugo bezog sich auch nicht auf euch, war nur ne Frage an spy.


----------



## jungangler 93 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hi leute war lang nicht Mehr aktiv im board... bin aber auf den threat gestossen und hab mich etwas eingelesen: echt spitze #6 
mich und dass Mittelmeer ver´bindet eine lange liebe.. war seit ich 3 jahre alt war immer wieder in italy oder Frankreich und ich liebe es( vor allem Italien:k bzw Italienerinnen/ Rimini:k#6:q). aber wie jede noch so innige Beziehung hat auch diese Schattenseiten, nämlich das fischen... ich hab beim angel schon besser Mädels kennengelernt wie fishce gefangen...
angefangen hat alles als ich fam kescher zur rute umgestiegen bin.. bis auf einige aquariumfische erfolglos |gr: dann erste erfolge auf grund: dass beste waren 2 Meeräschen um die 45 und ne 49er Barbe hammer geiles ding...
dann kam bei mir durch barsch und co die Spinning welle.. wollte dass auch am mehr doch die fische wollten nicht |krach: beim light tackle fischen ( on the rocks :q) erste erfolge wie brassen barsche( leider keine Wölfchen) und sogar nen Tintenfisch :vik:die bisher besten fänge waren einen kleinen jack auf stickbait in Elba und ne dentex in st tropez :k

soweit meine Erfahrungen... 
wenn ihr mögt gern mehr :q
jetzt meine frage: ich habe eine tante in Triest (adria) ´die ich zum fischen und ein bisschen städtle bummeln diese Osterferien besuchen werde..
mit einem angel kumpel #6 nun an der adria war ich bis jetzt noch nich fischen was kann ich da reissen? vll könnte mir meine tante ein boot klar machen...
hm das Mittelmeer schuldert mir bei meinem aufwand noch haufenweiße fisch :l|uhoh:

kann ich da was großes fangen... hab schon angefangen für norwegen ( Oktober aufzu munitionieren #6) hab haufen weise Erfahrung ( also im süsswasser rapfen hecht waller und co) also will ich dass mit den dicken aus dem Mittelmeer noch nicht abhaken... #t

soll ich lieber beim light tackle bleiben ? oder popper speedjig unso vom hafen probieren??

liebe grüße vom bodensee


----------



## spy (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mein Besugo bezog sich auch nicht auf euch, war nur ne Frage an spy.



Nee Dario,

gezielt auf Sable und Thun. Ich schick dir mal n Foto.
Muss es noch raus kramen.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich halts nicht mehr aus ich will ans Mittelmeer:c
JEEEEEETZT!
Ihr seid schuld, dass ich so im Angelfieber bin


----------



## jeanneau34 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo ....

Ich will auch !!!
Aber dazu muß ich 200 Meter um die Ecke gehen. :m

Gruß Günther


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ars**:q reibs mir nur unter die Nase.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dafür gehörst du jetzt gehängt, spy bindets mir wenigstens nicht so auf die Nase! 
Ja schick mal, du warst doch sicher schon ewig nicht mehr gezielt auf sable unterwegs und mit dem neuen Schlümpfchen eh nicht!


----------



## broki (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfisch, noch 7 Wochen dann bin ich wider unten..der Thread macht wirklich unheimlich Bock aufs Meer, und danke an den Komiker der nur 200 Meter weit weg ist..|supergri


----------



## jeanneau34 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tut mir leid.
Gehe jetzt auch gleich in die Tiefgarage (für 2-3 Tage)
um das Meer nicht mehr zu sehen. Da spare ich mir sogar die Sonnenschutzcreme.
Wieder versöhnt ? 
Wetter heute: Wolkenlos, 13,5 Grad um 9 uhr 30
Gruß Günther


----------



## ulfisch (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lass es Dir gutgehen Günter
es ist nicht Deine Schuld, dass wir unser Leben in den Sand gesetzt haben|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

möge dich der Blitz beim *******n treffen! Solang ists zwar auch nicht mehr hin, aber trotzdem! Warum postest du keine Fische????!!!!


----------



## broki (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja genau wo bleiben die Fische?


----------



## jeanneau34 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola Amigos

Weil das Wetter sch....e war (25-28 Knoten Wind) da ist nichts mit angeln. Der Blitz wird mich nicht beim sch.. treffen, dafür sorg ich schon. Macht euch keine Sorgen, Fotos kommen schon (wenn der Erfolg eintritt).

L.G. Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genau deshalb hab ich mir gedacht er schreibt zwar von Sonne, aber die hat gerne einen Nebeneffekt oder vielmehr ist einer von schönem Trami!


----------



## ulfisch (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> @ulfisch, noch 7 Wochen dann bin ich wider unten..der Thread macht wirklich unheimlich Bock aufs Meer, und danke an den Komiker der nur 200 Meter weit weg ist..|supergri


7 Wochen? Das ist Mitte April ich fahr 2 Wochen später
ach so lang noch.
Diese Jahr werde ich es auf Wolfsbarsch versuchen habe aber keine Ahnung ob er rund um die Insel vorkommt.
Dann möchte ich Ansitzangeln in der Früh auf Brassen
mein Vater hat mir eine Stelle genannt.
Bei den ködern bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Bei uns auf der Insel kann man am Strand dort graben wo sich die Wellen brechen.
Man nimmt 2 Hände voll Sand und übergießt ihn mit etwas Wasser.
Das Wasser spült Kindneybohnen große Muscheln aus die man sowohl essen kann als auch super als Köder verwenden.
da kann man dutzende innerhalb kurzer Zeit finden.
Ich habe mir gedacht mit vielleicht mit einem 10er Haken und feinem Vorfach mit einer Laufbleimontage auf Grund zu angeln.
Dabei möchte ich den Haken in die geschlossene  Muschel ziehen, diese kann nur von größeren Brassen geknackt werden
Vielleicht eine Montage mit 2 Haken einer geschlossenen Muschel unten einer offenen oben.
Dann möchte ich tagsüber an beiden Häfen Spinnfischen und mir an der jetzt verwaisten Küste ein paar plätze suchen.
Abends würde ich gerne des öfteren am Hafen Angeln mit Köfi und andrem Kram.
Ich dachte eine Auftreibende Laufbleimontage mit Köfi könnte im Hafenbecken rocken.
ich hoffe das geht trotz dem Hängeträchtigen Untergrund

ohh man wird sehen.
Vielleicht pack ich in Saloniki schon die Spinne aus:vik:


----------



## jeanneau34 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo ULFISH

Wer sagt den "in den Sand gesetzt" ??
Hatte auch Zeiten die ich mit Arbeit vebracht habe.
Jetzt in der Pension ist halt RELAXEN angesagt.

Lieben Gruß
Günther


----------



## ulfisch (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|supergri
das in den Sand setzten trifft ja eher auf Dich zu... wörtlich gesehen.
Nagut als Pensionär ziele ich auch darauf ab mir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen zu lassen....wenn es Griechenland dann noch gibt.#t


----------



## broki (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi ulifsch wenn du auf die grossen Brassen angelst brauchst du grössere Haken. Zwischen 2-8er je nach Köder und dickdrahtig! Florocarbon Vorfach und mit offenem Rollenbügel oder offener Bremse! zwischen 2-5 Meter ziehen lassen bevor du den Anhieb setzt. Köder: Muscheln,Krabben!Schwertmuscheln,Sardinen ganz oder Filets.Bibi und andere Würmer, und Seegurke,Tinenfisch, Seeigel . Unbedingt Baitgummi kaufen zum fixieren. Laaanges Vorfach, zwischen 2-3 Meter und Laufbleimontage wie du schon geschrieben hast..
Links zu den Köder:
http://translate.google.ch/translat...X&ei=WLEfUca-LNDHswbMuoDoDw&ved=0CF4Q7gEwCTgK

Für Wolfsbarsch:¨
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whWg4QcfSEo

Ich würde dann eine Paternoster wählen..mit Sollbruchstelle Zwischen Hauptschnur und Blei also ne Nummer dünner, wenn du hindernissreicher Grund hast. Kannst dann keine Gewaltswüfe hinlegen ist aber im Hafen sowieso nicht nötig. Vorfach allerdings kürzer.logischerweise..


----------



## hans albers (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin ,interessante links...
danke

fahre in einer woche nach malaga/nerja
bin ma gespannt...

grüsse,
lars


----------



## ulfisch (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi broki#h,
ich denke die Brassen die ich an der bestimmten Stelle fangen möchte werden nicht größer als 30cm wenn ich von Felsen oder so Gott es will vom Boot angele werde ich stärkeres Material verwenden.
An Ködern wird es nicht mangel Bibi werde ich nicht bekommen aber Tintenfisch, Fisch, Garnelen, Muscheln ect.
Die Muscheln die man vom Ufer ausgraben kann sind eher als Notnagel gedacht.
Offene Bremse oder super leichte Bremseinstellung hätte ich auch gewählt.
Das schreibt praktisch jeder, zumal Moumoura als äußerst heikel(leider) gelten




Bei den Ködern werde ich variieren bzw. mir 2-3 Optionen mit an den Strand nehmen.


Die Sollbruchstelle ist eine interessante Idee.
So etwas ähnliche habe ich mir überlegt um nicht immer Stahlvorfächer durch Hänger zu verlieren.


Nochmal zur Brassenmontage in der theorie ist für mich alles klar.
ich habe aber bisher kaum mit der Rute Ansitz gefischt.


Hauptschnur(7-10KG) mit Laufblei(20-40Gr.), Perle und Gummischlauch vor dem Wirbel.
Dann Vorfach 2m(mehr dürfte ich nicht werfen können) Fluorcarbon ca. 5kg. mit 2-3 Haken.
Ungefähr so?

Danke schonmal


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

so eine ähnlich hab ich mir das im April auch gedacht.
Nur will ich statt gewöhnlichem Blei ein Feederkörbchen an einer Schleifenmontage verwenden. Als Rolle dafür hab ich ne Freilaufrolle dabei. Mangels Feederruten mit Packmaß unter 70cm hab ich mir ne Schimanski STC Specimen Long Range gegönnt.
Mourmouria sind ja fast wie Barben in Schulen unterwegs und gründeln sich durch den Sand. Da hoff ich durch den Feeder ein bisschen eine Duftspur in der Strömung zu legen. 
Bei mir am Strand sind Mourmouria recht häufig, ziehen aber bevorzugt auf den direkt an die Sekkos grenzenden Sandflächen entlang, zusammen mit dem anderen Brassengedöns. Da hab ich natürlich bei unpräzisen Würfen auch ziemliche Hängergefahr. Daher find ich die Idee mit einer Sollbruchstellenmontage ganz gut. Mal sehn, ob ich mir, falls ich zu viele Hänger habe, aus Holz und Futter-steingefüllten-Futtersäckchen so ne Art Einmal-Tiroler-(Futter-)Hölzl-Sollbruchstellenmontage basteln kann.
Für diesen Zielfisch ist eine feine Montage wohl schon ganz geeignet. 

Kala Psaria,

Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr solltet doch lat. Namen dazu packen, also mach ich das mal. Lithognatus mormyrus - Marmorbrasse. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr leckerer Fisch. Fressen auch ganze Muscheln, wenn man im Sand lang genug wühlt kann man die easy fangen. Allerdings irgendwie nur die kleinen! 
Bei diesen Fischen würde mich auch ein Bericht über die Technik interessieren, also ob eure Ideen so umsetzbar sind.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Asche auf mein Haupt.
Die Marmorbrassen gelten in GR. als die besten Speisebrassen in Küstennähe und als heikel wie gesagt.

Ja das Sand aufwühlen ist sehr wichtig, deswegen würde ich die Montage alle 1-2 min. ein bisschen einkurbeln.
Das lockt kleine Brassen an und dann meist größere.

Das mit den ganzen Muscheln habe ich auch gehört
und wollte es eben in Kombination mit einer offenen probieren.

@afbaumgartnerdiese Seite schein recht informativ
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=mourmoura+psari&um=1&hl=de&sa=X&tbo=d&biw=1313&bih=995&tbm=isch&tbnid=CJL8PDm1nw1TFM:&imgrefurl=http://kokozilas.blogspot.com/search/label/Fishing&docid=5pm09VoO6Ivh6M&imgurl=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-g9cKvpdq_Zo/TZ9eEg1dPvI/AAAAAAAAAKk/4fOHkfYE1uI/s1600/Mourmoura.jpg&w=827&h=567&ei=0LcgUezNG66L4gSKx4GQCg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=194&vpy=706&dur=507&hovh=170&hovw=252&tx=153&ty=109&sig=103074524028511813077&page=1&tbnh=137&tbnw=211&start=0&ndsp=54&ved=1t:429,r:33,s:0,i:183

Ich werde eine shimano beastmaster stx verwenden in 2,7 bzw 3,0m fischbar und mit 50-100Gr. WG das sollte reichen von Mole und Strand aus.
Ich habe im Prinzip praktisch alle Strände um diese Jahreszeit für mich alleine da gibt es genug mit viel Sand.
Ausserdem konnte ich beim schnorcheln immer beobachten wo eher mehr und eher weniger Brassen sind.

Ich müsste halt von den Inselchen fischen aber dort werde ich nicht hinkommen

Ich habe eigentlich ein super Buch über das Angeln am Mittelmeer(habe ich meinem Papa gemopst:vik
Es ist sicher 30-40 Jahre alt aber es stehen alle Fischarten mit Lat. Namen und den Namen jedes Mittelmeer Anreinerstaates
also griechisch, türkisch, kroatisch, spanisch usw.
Köder tipps, Montagen,usw. sehr interessant und gut zur Artenbestimmung.
Denn gesehen habe ich vieles aber wie sie alle heißen;+


Ich hätte auch Bock auf Goldstriemen (sarpa salpa)
ich hatte sie oft als Beifang beim Poliangistro fischen, sie kämpfen wahnsinnig für ihre größe und schmecken sehr gut deutlich besser als Meeräsche.
Ich habe während des Schnorchelns auch Schulen von 30cm Tieren gesehen.
ich will schon wieder zu viel


----------



## tabasco75 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Marmorbrasse ist schon was feines. Bei uns (in GR) neben Dorade und Wolfsbarsch der meist begehrte Fisch in Küstennähe. 
Hatte letztes Jahr das Glück eine zu fangen. Sie hat so vorsichtig angebissen, dass ich schon mit nem abgefressenen Haken gerechnet habe... |bigeyes
Auf dem Foto ist sie neben ein paar Meerbrassen "Sparos" (Diplodus annularis) zu sehen.

Ein paar Tage vorher konnte ich einen schönen Stachelrochen an Land ziehen


----------



## arminpa65 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo TS Scorp10n

vielleicht kannst Du beim Admin bewirken das diese Liste hier in die Kopfzeile verschoben wird, dann kann sie jeder sofort finden.

Habt Ihr in Spanien auch Schonmaße ?

Du könntest für Dein Gebiet auch eine Liste erstellen|rolleyes


*Daran sollte sich hier jeder halten :*

*Mindestmaße Angelfische Kroatien Adria*

Zweibindenbrasse.............Diplodus vulgaris                 15 cm

Schwarze Scharbe............Sciaena umbra                     30 cm

 Zackenbarsch.........         Epinephelus marginatus       60 cm

Goldbrasse (Dorade)........Sparus aurata                       20 cm

Wolfsbarsch.......................Dicentrarchus labrax           25 cm

Marmorbrasse...................Lithognatus mormyrus         20 cm

Spitzbrasse.........................Diplodus puntazzo             22 cm

Geißbrasse..........................Diplodus sargus                 21 cm

Drachenkopf......................Scorpaena scropha              25 cm

Meeraal..............................Conger conger                    70 cm

Zahnbrasse........................Dentex dentex                    30 cm

Schwertfisch......................Xiphias gladius                 120 cm

Mittelmeerspeerfisch........Tetrapturus belone              120 cm

Blauflossenthunfisch........Thunnus thynnus  z.Zt.  Gesperrt, Entnahmeverbot

Entnahmeverbot für ausnahmslos alle Hochseehaie !

Grundhaie wie Katzenhaie sind frei.

Alle anderen Fische wie:

 Goldmakrele,  Bernsteinmakrele,  Barracuda,  Heringskönig,  alle Bonitos und
 Little tunny (Euthynnus alleteratus) haben z.Zt. kein Schonmaß und dürfen entnommen werden.


----------



## ulfisch (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Die Marmorbrasse ist schon was feines. Bei uns (in GR) neben Dorade und Wolfsbarsch der meist begehrte Fisch in Küstennähe.
> Hatte letztes Jahr das Glück eine zu fangen. Sie hat so vorsichtig angebissen, dass ich schon mit nem abgefressenen Haken gerechnet habe... |bigeyes
> Auf dem Foto ist sie neben ein paar Meerbrassen "Sparos" (Diplodus annularis) zu sehen.
> 
> Ein paar Tage vorher konnte ich einen schönen Stachelrochen an Land ziehen



ah schön ein Einheimischer:m
Wie hast Du die Marmorbrasse gefangen?


----------



## tabasco75 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> ah schön ein Einheimischer:m
> Wie hast Du die Marmorbrasse gefangen?



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann mit einer einfachen Laufblei-Montage 50gr auf 0.35 Hauptschnur und ca. 1m 0.25-0.28 Fluorocarbon und einem 4er Haken. Das alles an einer 3,90m Karpfenrute #6
Achja... und als Köder: "amerikano" bzw. "koreano" (oder so was in der Art)


----------



## broki (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hauptschnur(7-10KG) mit Laufblei(20-40Gr.), Perle und Gummischlauch vor dem Wirbel.
Dann Vorfach 2m(mehr dürfte ich nicht werfen können) Fluorcarbon ca. 5kg. mit 2-3 Haken.
Ungefähr so?

Danke schonmal[/QUOTE]


Also auch 30cm Brassen werden mächtig Radau machen. Desswegen auch auf die kleinen dickdrahtige Haken, unter 8 würde ich nur auf die Moumoura gehen. Ich lese viel von Leuten die behaupten 40 Gramm Blei reichen fürs Mittelmeer.Naja hab ich noch nie erlebt. Ich würde von 60-100g mitnehmen. Der Rest stimmt so weit, nimm aber nicht mehr als ein Haken bei der Durchlaufmontage. Um zu schauen welcher Köder läuft, Paternoster mit 3 Haken und probiere aus. Nach ein paar Bissen, wechsle auf die Durchlauf mit dem besten Köder. Wenn grosse Doraden da sind unbedingt mit Krabe oder Tintenfisch angeln! Die Sollbruchmontage funktioniert aber nur mit Pop-Up, also mit Styropor im Köder sonst bleibt logischerweise der Köder hängen:mGelbstriemen gut anfüttern mit Maden und Teig, angeln mit Maden, leichter Pose und robusten kleinen Haken.Kannst auch noch Sardinenöl oder Stücke in den Teig..


----------



## rippi (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

weiß jemand wie das ungefähr im märz aussieht, im mittelmeer von wegen welcher fisch dann in ufernähe ist und was für ein köder man nehmen kann?


----------



## glavoc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo?
Der Gerät???^^
Was willst du fangen - Zielfisch?
bitte mehr Info`s, dann wird dir geholfen...LG oder: Suchfunktion!!!


----------



## broki (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo du hingehst und womit du angeln willst wäre natürlich gut zu wissen..


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jo, italien südwestseite son bisschen mit Naturköder oder Kunstköder(mal sehen was besser läuft) und mehr weiss ich nicht, weil ich halt das erste mal dort angle.


----------



## broki (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du keine genauere Angaben?Wo genau in Süditalien, Stadt, Ort?


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich tippe mal Golf von Neapel


----------



## broki (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hast du jetzt geraten wo er seine Ferien verbringt?


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp10n77
jo, nice work

also genau wäre das sorrent(o), ich hab aber halt auch keine ahnung wie das da aussieht ob mehr steilküste, strand oder ob da ein hafen ist?


----------



## Seeringler (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



rippi schrieb:


> also genau wäre das sorrent(o), ich hab aber halt auch keine ahnung wie das da aussieht ob mehr steilküste, strand oder ob da ein hafen ist?



schau doch mal bei google-earth#h


----------



## jungangler 93 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hey also ich finds schade dass auf meinen post keine Reaktion kam... fischt echt niemand an der adria?? wie gesagt ic bin da anfang April #h


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee ich habe leider  nie an der adria gefischt
aber in Kroatien threads findest du sicher viel.
Du hast doch eh schon einiges an erfahrung und mit den meisten Methoden wirst du auch an der adria fischen können.

Ist dort wo du bist eher Kies, Felsen oder Flacher Sand?


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier im Thread stehen aber auch Unmengen an Tipps für Kroatien und sonstwo


----------



## Otok krk (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Glavoc,

geangelt habe ich bisher nur mit der Panula,einige Konjac und Arbun sind damit immer drin.

Sandgrund vermeiden wir soweit man das sehen kann.

Wir angeln vom Boot aus, bis voriges Jahr hatte ich ein Schlauchi, nun ein Boot mit Kabine und Fischfinder, kann man auch übernachten, freu mich schon auf Mai.

Was ist Lastavica,heisst Schwalbe, für ein Fisch?
Mein Revier ist zwischen Krk und Cres.

Boc 
Klaus


----------



## glavoc (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ahoi,
Lastavica ist der Knurrhahn;  mit dem/deinem  Boot stehen dir (zudem mit Fishfinder) ja eigentlich auch alle Angelmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung!! Und auch dein Revier ist nicht schlecht....
Meinen wir eigentlich mit Panula dasselbe? kleines kurzes  Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhDYWRzWtZQ
LG


----------



## jungangler 93 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ist in soweit richtig  nur nie zu dieser zeit... und noch nie an der adria außer mal ne halbe stunde hornis ärgern mit meinem onkel:lder hammer spass  und halt noch dass probblem mit meinen 2 tagen die ich zum fischen hab... wird ein kurzbesüchen und die Stadt plus ihre Einwohner(innen)sollen ja auch noch untergebracht werden.

wenn noch jemand tipps hat gern her damit... sonst sieht die Strategie wohl so aus dass ich ein wenig die seppia ärgere und vielleicht die wolfsbarschmission noch einmal aufgreife. cudas könnte da doch Beifang sein?? oder muss man da schneller führen? 
hm und nachts kommt mal was dickes raus. denk da an ganze Tintenfische oder köfis... mal sehen was die adria zu bieten hat :m grüßle an alle


----------



## jungangler 93 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Nee ich habe leider nie an der adria gefischt
> aber in Kroatien threads findest du sicher viel.
> Du hast doch eh schon einiges an erfahrung und mit den meisten Methoden wirst du auch an der adria fischen können.
> 
> Ist dort wo du bist eher Kies, Felsen oder Flacher Sand?


 
ich hätte da felsküste bzw kies, wie dass abfällt kann ich nicht sagen war einmal baden aber ne ganze ecke weg von meinen geplanten hafenspots... da ist alles dabei von hafenmauer mit Wellenbrechern bis zu angrenzenden felsen... außen und an den frei liegenden Anliegern denk ich mal wird fels bzw mischgrund sein.. ein hafenbecken liegt ziemlich eingeschlossen da ist was ich gesehen habe wohl eher mit sandgrund zu rechnen... tiefen werden bis zu 15 vll 20 meter erreichbar sein.. hab mir die tiefenkarte des gesamten golfs gegönnt und die rinne die bei Triest ins offene mehr verläuft ist so ziemlich die tiefste im golf... hoffe also dass sich da vll was gutes erbeuten lässt |rolleyes


----------



## ulfisch (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo eben Du machts es sowie so richtig
den üblichen Rotz probieren Muscheln, Fischfetzten, Köfis, Tintenfisch, Oktapus, Brot

PS.: ins Bett geangelt habe ich noch keine
allerdings reagieren die Südmädels nicht ganz so abweisend wie unseren deutschen Mädels


----------



## Otok krk (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> ahoi,
> Lastavica ist der Knurrhahn; mit dem/deinem Boot stehen dir (zudem mit Fishfinder) ja eigentlich auch alle Angelmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung!! Und auch dein Revier ist nicht schlecht....
> Meinen wir eigentlich mit Panula dasselbe? kleines kurzes Video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhDYWRzWtZQ
> LG


 
Panula bedeutet in HR eine Paternosterangel.

Erlaubt sind bis zu 3 Haken.

Der Knurrhahn heisst meines Wissens kokot oder so ähnlich.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## glavoc (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Otok Krk,
Panula ist keine Paternosterangel...wirklich aber gerne hier:
http://trofeja.si/ribiska-trgovina/...-za-morje/trofeja/viska-panula-dtd-za-zobatce
(ist in diesem Fall eine nach "Vis"-er Art....

Deine Paternoster - Handangel heisst Kanjar/Kanjac/Kanjara:
http://www.izanka-zadar.hr/proizvodi/proizvodnja/7

Kokot ebenso wie Lastavica sind einfach nur zwei Begriffe für eine gleiche Sache (Populärnamen) so wie hier Waller/Wels oder Rapfen/Schied....

Nun meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich die oben gezeigte/verlinkte "Panula" von DTD zu erwerben .... ca. 27-30 € ....denn damit fängt man wirklich die kapitalen Fische....vielleicht eine Überlegung wert??|thinkerg:
Praxis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7gLDwRR6yE

Beste Grüße!!! |wavey:


----------



## spy (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sind wir hier unter Sportfischern oder Longliner?


----------



## broki (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorpion
Der Thread platzt ja aus allen Nähten, wie wärs wenn du mal die Kommentare welche keine Infos enthalten löschen würdest? Sonst muss man sich auf der Suche nach Tips durch 60 Seiten lesen #c


----------



## glavoc (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



spy schrieb:


> Sind wir hier unter Sportfischern oder Longliner?



Hallo Boki,
verstehe ich jetzt nicht, wie du das gemeint hast....würde eher sagen, das sich das neudenglish als "Trolling" bezeichnet
LG
#h


----------



## broki (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo Boki,
> verstehe ich jetzt nicht, wie du das gemeint hast....würde eher sagen, das sich das neudenglish als "Trolling" bezeichnet
> LG
> #h


 
War nicht mein Post, der war von spy|supergri


----------



## glavoc (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#t Sorry, - Broki, danke für den Hinweis....also dann eben Spy:k hehe^^

wie gesagt ist das keine Langleine...eher nur 0,8 - 1,0 mm Monofile auf einer Länge von ca. 100-120m Länge... und ca 800 gr am Ende verteilt...Wirbel - Vorfach 2-3 stabile, große Livebait Haken...plus einen Hornhecht oder einen Kalamar oder sonstwas "aufgezogen"....

Kann man/frau Kapitale Fische fangen.... (Manche brauchen dafür halt JM Rute und Rolle....Butterfly-Jigs...Echolot...Kampfgürtel...alles für schlappe ca 1000€)...sind dafür dann "echte" Sportfischer ^^ gell?
Nix für ungut...hätte ich auch gern...sollte ich mal je im Lotto gewinnen, aber für den Wert solch einer Ausrüstung, krieg ich Boot, Aussenborder und mind. zwei, drei "Panule".

Beweiß? bitte sehr:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVT4LZJNp-U

oder aber Sportfischer: (ähm...mit Stella Rolle):g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eBhFDCHp2Q

Was jetzt wie besser sein soll? 
*DÜRFT IHR ALLE SELBER ENTSCHEIDEN!!!*:m
Seid ja groß genug...
was ich aber nicht mag, ist denen, die ihr Leben lang so fischen und bewusst auch so fischen, zu unterstellen diese Methoden wären 
a)
-nicht effektiv
b)
-irgendwie "Unsportlich".... Liebe Grüße#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich werd hier garnichts löschen, bin ja auch kein Admin. Wer die Infos will der muss sich halt mal durchlesen?! Also ich hab auch schon verdammt viele Infos gesucht und gelesen, hier sind wenigstens Ideen und Fangberichte beisammen und man muss nicht immer hunderte Sachen lesen, die dann nicht bestätigt werden. 

Das mit den Longlinern ist ja relativ egal, muss man ja auch nicht interessiert verfolgen. Und das wird niemals als ineffektiv bezeichnet, eher als zu effektiv...


----------



## glavoc (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Scorp,
ist halt wirklich keine "Langleine"....die heißt in Ex-Yu "Parangal"...
Bein Handleinen-Schleppen wird die "Panula" eingesetzt...
LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Railway station?


----------



## jungangler 93 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Jo eben Du machts es sowie so richtig
> den üblichen Rotz probieren Muscheln, Fischfetzten, Köfis, Tintenfisch, Oktapus, Brot
> 
> PS.: ins Bett geangelt habe ich noch keine
> allerdings reagieren die Südmädels nicht ganz so abweisend wie unseren deutschen Mädels


 
vielen dank für den zuspruch #h aber genau dass ist am Mittelmeer mein Problem... ich denke immer dass meine Methoden (eigentlich#) passen. doch dann seh ich neben mir an jeder italienischen mole ( in Frankreich und Kroatien irgendwie nicht?? ;+) so ca 100 Italias hocken die alle wie sag ich es freundlich stippen und dass mit gerät mit dem man hier nicht mal auf Gründling angeln würde. ich sag nur winzhaken und noch viel winzigeren fischen |supergri:c

jahre lang hat mich das auch zu saltystipper mutieren lassen #d hab mir sogar diverse stippen gegönnt ( okay mittlerweile zahlste ja für ne butterbrezel mehr  ) nur hat mich dass nie lang motiviert weshalb dann eben Meeräschen dran glauben mussten... 

doch noch will ich es nicht wahrhaben auf ewig nemo ärgern zu müssen  und meine jüngste erfolge und eur thread motivieren mich aufs unendliche... :l
kann Ostern kaum noch erwarten#t

bis dahin tight lines


----------



## ulfisch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du kannst Meeräschen und Hornhechte auch als lebend Köder verwenden.
An einer schwimmenden Leine im Sommer ist das gut auf Goldmakrelen.
ich fahre ja auch Ende April Anfang Mai
und werde mir viel Topwater baits für Wolfsbarsch mit nehmen
dazu einige UL-Köder, Blinker ansonsten werde ich es mit Naturködern versuchen.


----------



## spy (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc

der Unterscheid zwischen sportlichem fischen und weniger sportlichen Fischen ist doch meist die Technik und die Anzahl der Haken die zum Einsatz kommen?

Hättest du geschrieben, dass du eine bebleite Langleine mit einer Anbissstelle beschreibst, dann wäre auch den nicht Kroaten verständlich um was es letztlich geht. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich ein Paar Fischer aus diesem Raum persönlich kenne und ihr unbeschreiblicher Hunger alles zu umgehen, mir tiefe Sorgenfalten auf die Stirn treibt. 

Weshalb ich es gerne sehe, wenn man Sportanglern nach Möglichkeit faire Umgangsformen empfiehlt. Ein Boot mit Zahnbrassen gefüllt ist doch eher was das zu einem Berufsfischer passt. Ich glaube du verstehst ganz gut was ich meine.


Sportlich faire Grüsse


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, 

es gibt innerhalb der Gemeinschaft der fischfangenden Menschen ja viele Gruppen, die man auf verschiedene Arten und Weisen kategorisieren kann, wenn nötig.
Ich unterscheide im wesentlichen zwischen Freizeitfischern und Berufsfischern.
Spy, du wirfst die Katogorie "sportliches Fischen" ins Rennen und setzt als Gegenpunkt die "Longliner".
Ich habe mich hier im Forum bereits als gelegentlicher Freizeit-Longliner und EX-Berufslongliner geoutet.
Mich überfällt kein schlechtes Gewissen und ich fühle mich z.B. einem Spinnfischer (der ich ja selber gelegentlich auch bin) in irgendeiner moralischen Weise weder unter- noch überlegen.
Mein körperlicher Einsatz beim longlinern (ich rudere bzw. trete in der Regel) ist dem eines Spinnfischers sicherlich ebenbürtig. Weder quäle ich Kreaturen unnötig noch fische ich mehr, als ich selbst verbrauchen kann. Untermaßige Fische können bei meiner Technik (1-2 Stunden Liegezeit der Leine, eher flache Bereiche) regelmäßig released werden.
Ich weiß nicht, was an einem Karpfenangler, der mit seinem Wohnmobil ans Ufer fährt, dann seine 4 Ruten an die Stellen rausbolzt, die er zuvor mit seinem Futterboot bearbeitet hat, elektronische Bissanzeiger installiert, um sich anschließend in seine Penntüte zu fläzen, was an diesem Menschen und seiner Fischerei so sportlich sein soll.
Aber das sind fast schon philosophische Fragestellungen.

Und es ist auch die Frage mit welcher Fischereikultur man sozialisiert ist. Im Mittelmeerraum hat die kleine Langleinenfischerei eine lange Tradition im Freizeitbereich, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass die Grenzen z.B. in GR relativ hoch gesetzt sind; dort dürfen pro Boot, wenn das Boot und zwei Freizeit-Fischer darauf lizensiert sind, bis zu 300 Haken gelegt werden (150 pro Person). Das halte auch ich für grenzwertig.
Da würde ich auch dafür plädieren, das Limit zu dritteln, denn es ist ohnehin nur eine Entnahme von 5kg Fisch erlaubt.
Ich fische wenn, dann mit 30-50 Haken.

Generell ist der Befischungsdruck im Mittelmeer zu hoch, es fehlen grade im östlichen Becken Schutzgebiete und das Bewusstsein um die Ökologie ist auch nicht sehr weit entwickelt.
Man kann an der Situation aber nichts verändern, in dem man die ganzen kleinen Küstenfischer (beruflich) und Freizeitfischer verteufelt und bei Entscheidungsprozessen außen vor lässt. Die dringendsten Maßnahmen sind auf ganz anderer Ebene angesiedelt; in der Treib-, Schlepp- und Stellnetzfischerei und bei den Berufslonglinern.
Zum Vergleich: Ein moderner Longliner setzt pro Tag 60.000 Haken um. Wir brachten es mit handwerklicher Methode (in der Berufsfischerei) auf bis zu 3.000.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da muss ich Andreas ein wenig recht geben.
Selbst mein Vater der bis zu 4 Netze gelegt hat oder Mein Onkel der schon mal 2x300 Haken als Langleine gelegt hat,
habe zu 90% für den Eigengebrauch gefangen.

Mit kleineren Langeleinen zu angeln macht sicher riesig Spass
habe ich persönlich aber nicht probiert.
Jedem das seine beides macht Spass.


----------



## glavoc (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi,
@ Ulifisch - Blinker kannste dir eigentlich fast sparen....Kauf dir, wenn schon, lieber ein, zwei Minijigs wie etwa Maria Little Bit oder Maria Mucho Lucir oder Shout Dangan, wenn du mit Metal angeln willst.... TopWater auf Wolfsbarsch-gute Idee! 
LG
glavoc der am liebsten mit Handleine angelt  
(natürlich aber auch mit der Spinne auf WoBa und ähnliches jagt...)


----------



## spy (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Andreas,

wir sollten hier nicht in die schwarz oder weiss Malerei abwandern. 

Ich kann nur über die katalanische Küste sprechen. Langleinen sind hier ganz klar nur den Berufsfischern vorenthalten und das ist auch gut so. Stell dir vor jeder der ein Freizeitboot hat hängt zusätzlich noch hunderte von Haken rein. Ein Alptraum. 

Der Berufsfischer muss von den wenigen Fischen die ihm inzwischen bleiben, auch noch leben. Das schaffen hier immer weniger Leute und das ist inzwischen ein gesellschaftliches Problem, auch weil es kaum noch offene Stellen in anderen Branchen gibt. Was will man diesen Menschen vorwerfen?

Gerade deshalb ist es wichtig, dass wir Sportfischer uns ebenso strikt an Regeln und noch besser an die eigene Vernunft halten. 

Spass als Gradmesser der Vernunft zu bemühen..... das ist zwar spassig, funktioniert aber bei uns Menschen nicht so richtig.

TL


----------



## jeanneau34 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi @ all

Spy bringt es auf den Punkt. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Mehr als 2 Haken an der Leine sollte nur Berufsfischern erlaubt sein. ÜBERALL.

Gruß Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na 3 solltens dann doch schon sein, hab schließlich auch Köder mit 3 Drillingen....ansonsten stimm ich spy da genauso zu.


----------



## Otok krk (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo Otok Krk,
> Panula ist keine Paternosterangel...wirklich aber gerne hier:
> http://trofeja.si/ribiska-trgovina/...-za-morje/trofeja/viska-panula-dtd-za-zobatce
> (ist in diesem Fall eine nach "Vis"-er Art....
> ...


 
Hallo Glavoc,

prima Deine Links.

Ich will Dich ja nicht nerven, aber ich komm nochmals auf die Panula zurück. Mit Anfängern muss man Geduld haben

Meine (bisher einzige) Methode:

Boot ca. 10-100m vom Ufer weg,ankert.
Tiefe zw. 10-40m
Vorfach mit ~ 40g Blei liegt auf Grund
erster Haken am Seitenarm knapp darüber,zweiter 50cm höher usw.
Köder Lignje-Fetzen und/oder der grosse dicke Wurm der ziemlich teuer aber zu portionieren ist und immer noch weiterlebt|bigeyes
Wie nennst Du das?

Grüsse
Klaus


----------



## ulfisch (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> @ Ulifisch - Blinker kannste dir eigentlich fast sparen....Kauf dir, wenn schon, lieber ein, zwei Minijigs wie etwa Maria Little Bit oder Maria Mucho Lucir oder Shout Dangan, wenn du mit Metal angeln willst.... TopWater auf Wolfsbarsch-gute Idee!
> LG
> glavoc der am liebsten mit Handleine angelt
> (natürlich aber auch mit der Spinne auf WoBa und ähnliches jagt...)


Die Minijigs zupple ich dann die Oberfläche entlang?
 oder Jigge sie richtig?
Ich werde in Saloniki auch ein großes Angelgeschäft besuchen
und mich dort mal umsehen.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen 5cm Seefoblinker dabei.
Als ich angelte sah ich das 20m neben mir Kleinfische gejagt wurden.
Ich probierte den Blinker(weiß nicht mehr genau warum)
Wurf, hammerharter Biss von einer Makrele(ich bin mir nicht sicher welche Art) die sofort Vollgas gab und im Sprung meinen Blinker wieder los wurde.
Ich schätzte sie auf 40-50cm.
Wieder geworfen und beim 2. Wurf wieder der Biss.
Das Vieh ging ab, ich hatte leider meine Ul-Ausrüstung in der Hand.
Was einen 80cm Hecht drillte und Tags zuvor eine Möwe wurde von der Makrele zerfetzt.:c
Ich hatte nur noch Löffelblinker und bekam den ganzen Urlaub keinen Biss mehr.
Da lag sicher nicht nur an den Löffelblinkern aber Du verstehst warum ich wieder schlanke Blinker dabei haben will.

Ausserdem werde ich mir ein paar Perlmutspangen mitnehmen
könnte funktionieren.


----------



## ulfisch (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Im Prinzip stimme ich Euch ja auch zu.
Andreas kommt mir aber weder so vor als ob er das ständig machen würde noch als ob er sich um Fische und Bestand keine Gedanken machen würde.
Ist schon klar das nicht jeder Tourist ein paar Hundert haken legen darf/sollte und es ist ja auch nicht erlaubt.
Mein Vater und Onkel sind beides Griechen und hatten damals eine Linzenz für sich und ihre Boote.

Der Aufwand und die Zeit die man braucht um eine 40-100 haken Leine zu beködern , zu legen und einzuholen und wieder zu entwirren ist sicher größer als sich die 5-10 Brassen, die dabei rumkommen, per Rute zu fangen.

Eigentlich sehen wir das Thema doch ähnlich#h


----------



## glavoc (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Otok Krk,
Zitat:"Vorfach mit ~ 40g Blei liegt auf Grund
erster Haken am Seitenarm knapp darüber,zweiter 50cm höher usw.
Köder Lignje-Fetzen und/oder der grosse dicke Wurm der ziemlich teuer aber zu portionieren ist und immer noch weiterlebt|bigeyes
Wie nennst Du das?

Grüsse
Klaus"
also "die Alten" nenen sie die *Sistem "Kančanica" (pater noster)
*Schaut dann so aus: (Kannste aber auch billiger selber machen...)http://www.ribistvo.si/trgovina/images/kancanica_za_arbule%5B1%5D.jpg
#h

@ ulifish:nö, schon eher richtig jiggen...Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU2n3_9xVew
versuch jedoch nicht zu oft den Grund zu berühren...Hängerträchtig!!!Auch gut: kleine Gummifisch&Jighead!!(billiger)*
Blinker - *Abu Toby geht schon auch auf Hornhechte...und ja eventuell auch ein Stöcker (deine Makrele, die du beschreibst...war das in der Dämmerung ....spät abends???Wenn ja, wars sicher ein Stöcker..)aber dennoch hatte ich mit Blinkern keinen wirklichen Lauf...eher Nachläufer....(Jenzi Meerforellenblinker Silberblau) wir haben da mehr als 20 meter Sichtbares Gewässer!!!
Die Fische sehen wirklich sehr, sehr gut- wichtig auch beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer...der Woba darf dich nicht sehen!!!*

Aber: Nur Versuch macht kluch...  

LG#h

PS @ Broki - Grundmontage* Hallo Broki, denke dass das unterschiedlich ist...Tiefe, Länge der Schnur, vor allem auch Strömung(-sdruck)...Glaube dir aber sehr gerne dass du 60-100 Gramm verwendest...mir reichen meist (an meinen Stellen) wirklich schon 30-40gr Tiroler Hölzl (was auch noch etwas auftreibt..). Ich denke, man kann da keine generelle Regel aufstellen...auf Hvar würde ich z.Bsp. sicher mindestens 60 gr benutzen müssen, allein um auch dort auf Grund zu kommen, wo ich eingeworfen hab` - insofern geb ich dir da Recht  LG


----------



## ulfisch (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee war tagsüber.
Sie war eher hochrückig am ehesten noch einer Pferdemakrele ähnlich.
So was in groß


----------



## glavoc (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri !! vermute eine "Lica"....sah die so aus? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wey5Wr8KMY8
??


----------



## ulfisch (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das kommt hin.
Es war immer ein Schwarm 20-30 cm Fische unterwegs.
Die die ich am Haken hatte war aber ein Stück größer und ein Einzelgänger(leider)

Für mich wäre es schon ein erfolgreicher Angelurlaub wenn ich diese Fische gezielt und erfolgreich beangeln kann.
Gegrillt toll aber auch super zum Einlegen.


----------



## broki (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der im Video gezeigte Fisch ist meiner Meinung nach eine Gabelmakrele (Lichia amia, Leerfish)
Starke Kämpfer und nicht einfach zu beangeln.
Ich hab ja mit Salt mal drüber geschrieben und da auch den Link gepostet..
Toscana ist ein Topgebiet:
http://www.petri-heil.ch/magazin/re.../browse/1/article/10/wilde-italie-101545.html

Ich hab mich da schlau gemacht da ich dieses Jahr gezielt auf die Fische angeln möchte.
Köder: Schnell gezogene Oberflächenköder=Popper od. Lebendköder am Balon bei ablandigem Wind..gehen selten auch auf Filets, Pop-up auf Grund.Ausrüstung steht ja im Bericht..


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich will mal ehrlich sein, diese ganzen kroatischen Begriffe gehen mir auf den Sack, wenn ihr euch vielleicht mal bitte wenigstens etwas ans deutsche halten könntet.


----------



## broki (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich will mal ehrlich sein, diese ganzen kroatischen Begriffe gehen mir auf den Sack, wenn ihr euch vielleicht mal bitte wenigstens etwas ans deutsche halten könntet.


 
Seh ich genau so..desshalb hab ich ja den deutschen und lateinischen Namen benutzt..


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich will mal ehrlich sein, diese ganzen kroatischen Begriffe gehen mir auf den Sack, wenn ihr euch vielleicht mal bitte wenigstens etwas ans deutsche halten könntet.




kann ich nachfühlen - aber oft haben wir gar keinen namen für so einen fisch.
dann aber sollte der zoologische name angegeben werden.


----------



## broki (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> kann ich nachfühlen - aber oft haben wir gar keinen namen für so einen fisch.
> dann aber sollte der zoologische name angegeben werden.


 
Natürlich gibt es deutsche Namen für eigentlich jeden Fisch, auf jeden Fall von solchen aus dem Mittelmeerraum..ist aber nicht ganz einfach zu finden teilweise..
und das mit dem Lateinischen Namen wurde ja eigentlich bereits beschlossen..


----------



## glavoc (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#dnur wenn denn auch die Spanischen, Portugisischen, Grichischen, Italienischen und sonstigen Namen auch nicht benutzt werden  nein nur Spaß!!!:m
Werd in Zukunft daran denken...(Schreib ja seit letztens auch nur noch* deutsch* hier)|uhoh:
LG
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja aber hier ist ja alles kroatisch gewesen jetzt, nicht nur die Fischnamen. Also bitte bemüht euch, sonst findet die Infos auch niemand, denn es sucht eigentlich keiner in Deutschland mit kroatischen Fischnamen auch wenn er nach Kroatien fährt.


----------



## spy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

(Lichia amia, Leerfish)

der heisst bei dir vor der Haustüre: Aber hallo Palo...


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne wirklich? Ich glaub fast ich kenn mehr lateinische Namen von den Fischen als du! Bei den spanischen Namen und wie man sie fängt wirds dann schon eher mau....


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja aber hier ist ja alles kroatisch gewesen jetzt, nicht nur die Fischnamen. Also bitte bemüht euch, sonst findet die Infos auch niemand, denn es sucht eigentlich keiner in Deutschland mit kroatischen Fischnamen auch wenn er nach Kroatien fährt.




wir sind ja offen für alles. meine mod-stirn hat sich aber schon angefangen zu kräuseln deswegen. wollte schon vorschlagen, einen eigenen 'übersetzungströöt' einzurichten (oben angetackert), hab dannn aber gedacht, vielleicht regt sich da einer (ansatzweise auf wie ich) und wir finden eine lösung.hier alles abzustellen auf kroatisch, nein, das fände ich nicht gut (und werde da auch nicht mehr lange zuschauen). lateinische namen sind ab jetzt pflicht, sollte die einer nicht kennen, hier wird ihm (und uns allen) geholfen: fishbase

ich denk, wir kriegen das gemeinsam geregelt.

noch 'ne persönliche anmerkung: nee,die wenigsten mittelmeerfische haben einen deutschen namen, wie auch...


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe es vielleicht schon mal geschrieben aber es gibt ein super Buch zum angeln am Mittelmeer:
Kurt Riemer
Angeln am Mittelmeer
ISBN:	9783490273147
Dort sind nahezu alle Fischarten aufgeführt mit lateinischen Namen und den Namen aller Mittelmeerländer
also der Name für meeräsche in latein, griechisch, italienisch, kroatisch, türkisch usw. usw.
So kann man super Arten bestimmen und weiß meistens welchen Fisch Einheimische meinen.

Das Buch ist von Ende der 70er Jahre und hat somit z.B.: kein dropshot bei den Techniken.
Dennoch ist praktisch jede Angelart im Mittelmeer beschrieben.

Ich dachte ich hätte das Buch in München habe es aber anscheinend in GR gelassen.
Vielleicht kann ich mal ein paar Fotos vom Inhalt machen.


----------



## zulu (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hätte das buch gerne
aber google kennt das nicht ????
stimmen alle zahlen beim isbn ?:c


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

leider nicht verfügbar bei amazon

* Angeln im Mittelmeer. Angeltechnik, Köder, Fischarten von Kurt Riener (1989)     *



klapper mal die (online-) antiquariate ab


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genau das Buch meinte ich
ich kann die ISBN noch mal checken
Es müsste diese sein ISBN:3-490-27314-1


----------



## rippi (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und wie sieht das jetzt in italien aus???


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na schön, dass ich nicht alleine der Ansicht bin. Fische ohne Deutsche Namen? Sicher, aber die sind dann auch wirklich nicht die, die gefangen werden!


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Für die Fischbestimmung kann ich euch im Moment folgendes empfehlen:
*Mittelmeer Atlas. Fische und ihre Lebensräume*


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3882440619/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Deutlich umfangreicher, aber im Moment das deutschsprachige Nonplusultra über das Mittelmeer von Robert Hofrichter:

*Das Mittelmeer, Bd.1, Allgemeiner Teil: Fauna, Flora, Ökologie*

http://www.amazon.de/Das-Mittelmeer-Bd-1-Allgemeiner-Teil/dp/3827410509/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_9

*Das Mittelmeer, Bd.2/1, Bestimmungsführer: Fauna, Flora, Ökologie*


http://www.amazon.de/Das-Mittelmeer-Bd-2-Bestimmungsf%C3%BChrer-%C3%96kologie/dp/3827410908/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_y

Band 2/2, also der Bestimmungsführer für die höheren Tierklassen sollte bald erscheinen. Im Moment sucht Robert noch nach zusätzlichem Bildmaterial.
http://www.mare-mundi.eu/

Ich finde es im übrigen eine Bereicherung, die Namen der Fische hier in den verschiedenen Landessprachen aufgeführt zu finden und habe damit keine Probleme.
Wenn natürlich der lateinische Name dabei steht, muss ich nicht nachschauen


----------



## broki (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> noch 'ne persönliche anmerkung: nee,die wenigsten mittelmeerfische haben einen deutschen namen, wie auch...


 
da bräuchte ich ein paar Beispiele..wüsste jetzt kein relevanter Fisch von dem ich den deutschen Namen nicht kenne


----------



## jungangler 93 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

weiß wer ob man in Italien im Meer ( adria ) einen schein braucht?? bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen dass dort fischen frei ist?! früher war dass so |uhoh: hilfe`!?!


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> da bräuchte ich ein paar Beispiele..wüsste jetzt kein relevanter Fisch von dem ich den deutschen Namen nicht kenne



dann ists ja einfach: schreibste den deutschen namen UND den örtlichen namen.


----------



## broki (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> dann ists ja einfach: schreibste den deutschen namen UND den örtlichen namen.


 
und den wissenschaftlichen Namen nicht vergessen:g


----------



## zulu (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Akanthoriki
Thon banane
Aimpim
Peto
Baxy

soll laut fishbase im Mittelmeer vorkommen und hat keinen deutschen Namen 

es gibt noch mehr davon !

die Bücher wimmeln nur so von Fehlern !!!

Will man an Hand der Bücher bestimmen, muß man alle haben und dann vergleichen

Selbst bei fishbase sind manchmal total falsche Fische 
abgebildet, da gibt es echte Lachnummern.

Das findet man heraus , wenn man sich lange genug mit der Materie beschäftigt.

Es ist manchmal äußerst verwirrend.

#h

Z.


----------



## ulfisch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> weiß wer ob man in Italien im Meer ( adria ) einen schein braucht?? bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen dass dort fischen frei ist?! früher war dass so |uhoh: hilfe`!?!


Ja man braucht einen.
Wie Du den bekommst weiß ich nicht genau
ist aber erfrischend "einfach" was ich so gehört habe.

Ob es Kontrollen gibt#c
aber so weit ich weiß ist er nicht teuer und nicht sehr aufwändig.
>Italienisches Fremdenverkehrsamt<


----------



## ulfisch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Latein/ Örtlich/ Deutsch wäre mir am liebsten.
Denn mal ehrlich die lateinischen Namen kann und werde ich mir nicht merken.
Vielleicht bleiben aber über die Jahre ein paar hängen Sarpa Salpa

Lustig ist wie sich die Fischnamen von Land zu Land verändern
Griechische und Türkische Namen sind oft sehr ähnlich oder gleich
Italienische Französische Spanische ähneln sich natürlich auch sehr.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir haben hier auch immer noch den Unterschied zwischen katalanischem und spanischem Namen. Spanier unterscheiden dann noch wieder zwischen Fischen die noch schwimmen und die schon gefangen sind usw  So hab ich das zumindest verstanden...aber klar örtliche Namen sind auch immer dabei. Ist halt nur gut wenn einmal klargestellt wird, welcher es jetzt ist. Palometta/ Leerfisch z.b.


----------



## broki (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch immer noch den Unterschied zwischen katalanischem und spanischem Namen. Spanier unterscheiden dann noch wieder zwischen Fischen die noch schwimmen und die schon gefangen sind usw  So hab ich das zumindest verstanden...aber klar örtliche Namen sind auch immer dabei. Ist halt nur gut wenn einmal klargestellt wird, welcher es jetzt ist. Palometta/ Leerfisch z.b.


 LeerfiSH ist englisch auf deutsch grosse Gabelmakrele..
aber ist schon so genauere Angaben würden das schon ein bischen vereinfachen..


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Besserwisser....Wie gesagt ist für mich eh Palo.


----------



## broki (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Besserwisser....Wie gesagt ist für mich eh Palo.


 
Sorry musste sein:g


----------



## Jose (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Lustig ist wie sich die Fischnamen von Land zu Land verändern
> ...




und wie feinsinnig manchmal. 
spanien/portugal machen da eine sinnige sprachliche unterscheidung:
pez/peixe für fisch
pescado für gefangenen fisch :m

da können wir noch was lernen 

nebenbei, wenn ich an die mir bekannten namen für döbel denke, dann schwirrt mir fast der kopf.
der zoologische name ist einfach unverzichtbar


----------



## ulfisch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> pez/peixe für fisch
> pescado für gefangenen fisch


Ja so was ist schön.#6


----------



## Salt (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi ulfisch,

nochmal zu deinem Foto von Seite 68...

Hatte der Fisch entlang der vorderen Seitenlinie so ne art Stacheln und war eher silbrig/weis oder war er eher golden/gelblich?

Vom Kopf sieht das eher wie ein Baby-Amberjack/Bernsteinmakrele aus.


----------



## ulfisch (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eher silbrig/weiß, das mit den Stacheln weiß ich nicht mehr genau.
Die Bernsteinmakrele kommt aber der Makrele recht nahe die ich 2 mal am Haken hatte
also könnte es passen.
Ich habe diese Fische jetzt 3 Jahre lang hintereinander beobachten können.+meist in Schwärmen zwischen 20 und 30 Fischen.
Ich konnte mal direkt in einen raubenden Schwarm werfen bekam aber nur Nachläufer und die Fische waren schnell wieder weg.

Wie gesagt nachdem ich meinen schmalen Blinker verloren hatte bekam ich letztes Jahr keine Bisse mehr


----------



## Salt (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmmm, gelblich hätte mehr zur (toten) Bernsteinmakrele gepasst.

Schwärme mit so großen Stückzahlen sprechen eigentlich eher für Bluefish/Pomatomus saltatrix.
Amberjack & Leerfish sind (meist) in kleineren Gruppen unterwegs.

.....oder aber es gibt richtig viel Nachwuchs in deinem Revier


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

AJ´s hab ich bei meinen seltenen Sichtungen beim Schnorcheln auch immer in Trupps von 10+ Tieren gesehen. Aber die sind eigentlich eher nicth so an der Oberfläche aktiv, war mein Eindruck. Und ganz deutlich habe ich auch beobachten können ( einmal jagende AJ´s gehabt), dass die angreifen und nur 1-2 Attacken starten um dann wieder ins tiefe abzuhauen als Schwarm. Dann sind die aber richtig flott! 
Bluefish sagt man ja solche Jagden nach, hab ich aber noch nicht beobachten können. Zumindest nicht bewusst. Der Bluefish ist mir aber auch seit letztem Herbst erst bekannt  Schmeckt gut!


----------



## ulfisch (1. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielleicht waren die Gruppen auch etwas kleiner.
Einmal sah ich sie im 1-1.5m Tiefen Wasser Jungfische jagen.
Der Schwarm zog umher um dann plötzlich mit Vollgaß in den Jungfischschwarm zu stoßen.
Da sah ich sie ca. eine 1/4 Stunde


Gefangen habe ich die kleine im 5m Tiefen Wasser im Hafen.
Dort sind immer ein paar unterwegs die dann unter einer stillgelegten Fähre hervorstoßen und jagen.
Allerdings immer nur sehr kurz.

Den starken bis hatte ich ebenfalls im 5m Tiefen Wasser im Hafen
dort sah ich aber schon wie an der Oberfläche gejagt wurde.
Leider nur einmal.:c

@Salt die Farbe weiß ich auch nicht mehr genau hätte zu silbern tendiert.


----------



## ulfisch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Ich habe allerdings eine Frage an Euch.
> Diesen November war ich in Saloniki Griechenland und sah an der Hafenpromenade sehr viele Angler.
> Sie fischten alle den selben fisch.
> 
> ...


Hatte ich schon mal gestellt.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Ule#h


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

waren es "Perces" (GR) = Schriftbarsche (D)?
http://www.rdf-foto.de/galerien/html/uw-1/content/schriftbarsch_01_large.html
Werden in GR oft geangelt, sehr lecker aber aufgrund der Größe viele Gräten.


----------



## ulfisch (5. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich dachte Schriftbarsche, Serranus scriba, heißen Hanós in GR.
Nee waren keine, waren etwas heller(silbriger).
Vielleicht noch etwas langestreckter als Schriftbarsche.
Ich bin ja viel geschnorchelt und habe viel Kleinzeugs gefangen aber diese Fische habe ich so nie gesehen.
Deswegen dachte ich mir, dass sie nur im Herbst in diesen zahlen auftreten.
Über 1Km saßen alle 10-15m Angler und haben ausschließlich diese Fische gefangen.
Ich habe mind. 10 über die Schulter gesehen.
Immer 10-30 von den kleinen Fischen in der Tüte gehabt.|kopfkrat


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

(C)hános (GR, Betonung auf dem A) ist der Serranus Cabrilla. Die Pérca (GR) ist der Serranus Scriba.
Es gibt innerhalb der Familie der Serranidae noch einzelne andere Unterarten, die der Beschreibung entsprechen könnten.
Silbriger, wie du schreibst, deutet eher in Richtung Brassen oder Stöcker.
Mach das nächste mal doch ein Bildchen...

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (6. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da bricht gerade eine Welt zusammen.
Mir wurde der Chános immer als Schriftbarsch erklärt.|kopfkrat


Bildchen habe ich nicht gemacht, weil ich bis zum Abreisetag dachte ich wüsste wie dei Fische heißen:c
Aufgrund eines Missverständnisses dachte ich es wären Koutsomoura das ist aber eine Barbenart Mullus Barbatus barbatus

interessante Seitehttp://www.fishbase.us/larvalbase/ComNames/Larvae_ComNames.htm


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

das ist das coole am Mittelmeer: Die Vielfalt, da können Norwegen & Co. nicht mithalten.
Einen dritten Verteter aus der Sägebarschgruppe möchte ich noch ins Rennen werfen: Den Zwergbarsch bzw. braunen Sägebarsch (GR Kapsomoula bzw. Katourlida, lat. Serranus Hepatus), der lokal sehr häufig auftritt und bis max. 25 cm werden kann (i.d.R.10-12cm).
Wie du weißt, gibt es viele lokale Namen grade für das viele Kleinzeugs, was da so schwimmt, bzw. Unterarten werden zusammengefasst.
Dann verändern sich diverse Arten während des Alterns deutlich in ihrem Aussehen, von der juvenilen zur Adultform, oftmals sind es funktionelle Simultanhermaphroditen, echte Zwitter (wie viele aus den Perciformes), manchmal protogyne Zwitter, d.h. sie sind erst Weibchen und werden dann zu Männchen (z.B. Gelbstriemen)...
Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt, und manchmal ist die Artbestimmung nicht leicht.
Aber das macht es eben auch spannend.

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (6. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke schon mal Andreas
der Serranus Hepatus ist ja ein niedlicher Wutz.

Das mit der Bestimmung nervt mich so sehr, dass ich wieder im November runter fahren wenn ich ihn bis dahin nicht indentifiziert habe|supergri


----------



## ulfisch (6. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

PS Norwegen kann in so vielem nicht mithalten, dass ich mich immer frage warum es für Norge  extra Foren und Saprten gibt
und für das Mittelmeer nicht.
Sollen sie nur alle nach Norge fahren dann habe ich die Spots hier
für mich alleine|supergri


----------



## broki (6. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gezeitentabellen für Italien:

http://translate.google.ch/translat...a=X&ei=B683UbSAPOX74QSYk4G4BQ&ved=0CE0Q7gEwBA


----------



## broki (6. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hat jemand Informationen zu Calafell, Provinz Tarragona, Spanien im Herbst? Was gibts zu holen in dieser Gegend? War mal ohne Ausrüstung dort da habe ich ein Angler mit nem schönen Wolfsbarsch gesehen. Ansonsten finde ich keine Infos im I-net..Sind Bluefish, Leerfish u.ä. unterwegs?
Danke für Infos..


----------



## zulu (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

da steht doch alles zu dem thema  

http://big-game-board.de/

da hat der ts sein wissen her 

suchfunktion benutzen !

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Unterstellung... 

An alle mal: Die biggame community ist nen Haufen schräger Vögel, hauptsächlich Alphatiere. 

http://www.tablademareas.com/es


----------



## broki (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Zulu, von was sprichst du? Gezeiten oder Calafell?
@scorp, gute Sache, thanks..


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> PS Norwegen kann in so vielem nicht mithalten, dass ich mich immer frage warum es für Norge  extra Foren und Saprten gibt
> und für das Mittelmeer nicht.
> Sollen sie nur alle nach Norge fahren dann habe ich die Spots hier
> für mich alleine|supergri


Ich fänd ein Forum "Mittelmeer (/Kanaren?)" hier im Board auch ganz sinnreich. Vielleicht könnten das die Admins mal als Anregung aufnehmen.


----------



## Jose (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ich fänd ein Forum "Mittelmeer (/Kanaren?)" hier im Board auch ganz sinnreich. Vielleicht könnten das die Admins mal als Anregung aufnehmen.



hab ich mal weitergereicht...

...später...

macht aber eigentlich keinen sinn - selbst portugal hat kein eigenes forum (und das ist wirklich grausam :m)

mach ein thema auf, "kanaren" oder so.


----------



## ulfisch (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn wir ehrlich sind, können wir uns darüber freuen


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir haben immerhin nen Mittelmeerthread. Eigenlob tut selten gut... 
Die Portugalfraktion hat doch auch ihren Thread, nur halt nicht so gut besucht wie der hier. Der hat sich richtig gut gemacht, macht immer wieder einfach Vorfreude!


----------



## Jose (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...augenblicklich gut besucht :m
ändert sich mit der zeit, glaub mir


----------



## zulu (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> @ Zulu, von was sprichst du? Gezeiten oder Calafell?



 Spanien im Herbst? Was gibts zu holen in dieser Gegend? War mal ohne Ausrüstung dort da habe ich ein Angler mit nem schönen Wolfsbarsch gesehen. Ansonsten finde ich keine Infos im I-net..Sind Bluefish, Leerfish u.ä. unterwegs?
Danke für Infos..

das habe ich gemeint :vik:


----------



## broki (9. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Zulu
das habe ich gemeint :vik:[/QUOTE]

Ich finde da nichts|kopfkrat..hast du ein link?
thx


----------



## rippi (9. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mag mir jemand mal die 10 häufigsten fische nennen, die gefährlich werden könnten?


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Soviele gefährliche gibts ja garnicht!
Drachenkopf
Petermännchen
Muräne
Conger
Schwertfisch
...?


----------



## broki (9. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zitterrochen
Stechrochen..
und natürlich Haie..


----------



## rippi (9. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich bedanke mich und werde dann in einer woche berichten, was sich so fangen ließ


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zitterrochen! Haben wir beim Kalmar und Sepiaangeln gefangen, hat sich bei der Drift im Hakenkranz von spys squidjig gehakt.


----------



## zulu (10. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich finde da nichts|kopfkratzekratze|kopfkrat..hast du ein link?
thx

sorry bin grad auch zu faul zum suchen

gib die fische ein und dann die namen scorp1on, marlin2 oder serviola oder die anderen leute die da fischen.dann solltest du genug infos bekommen die für die katalonische küste gültig sind

wenn man es richtig macht dann geht das  auch über google, .


----------



## broki (11. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja haste schon recht, aber Calafell scheint nicht grad der Hot-Spot zu sein..kaum Infos. Aber ist nur eine gute Autostunde vom Ebrodelta entfernt also sollte da was gehen..:g hoff ich mal..


----------



## ulfisch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sacht mal Männer/Frauen
wie schauts denn mit Makrelenarten und Hornhechten aus zwischen April und Mai?
Sind die in den Küstenregionen also vom Ufer aus fangbar?
Ich kann mich leider kaum erinnern, ich weiß nur noch das die Meeräschen da waren wie eh und je:q
Im östlichen Mittelmeer....natürlich:vik:

Oh gott ich halte es hier nicht mehr aus der x-te Wintereinbruch#d


----------



## Salt (13. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry Ulfisch,
mit eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich nur vom Steifelabsatz glänzen, da kommen zu der Zeit die Bluerunner an die Küste.

Zu den Zitterrochen...ich hab schonmal gesehen das einer in ner flachen Sandbucht nachts den Wobbler genommen hat, der eigentlich Wolfsbarsch bringen sollte.
Der Fänger meinte, "nicht gefährlich, der entläd sich im Drill!"
Ausprobieren würd ich das aber nicht!


----------



## ulfisch (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> Sorry Ulfisch,
> mit eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich nur vom Steifelabsatz glänzen, da kommen zu der Zeit die Bluerunner an die Küste.
> 
> Zu den Zitterrochen...ich hab schonmal gesehen das einer in ner flachen Sandbucht nachts den Wobbler genommen hat, der eigentlich Wolfsbarsch bringen sollte.
> ...


Och vielleicht schaffen sie es noch bis GR wenn ich wieder da bin
Zitterrochen wurden bei uns in der Bucht auch gefangen
ist aber schon ewig her.
Eigentlich recht krass was ich schon alles gesehen habe bzw. gefangen wurde.

Katzenhaie
Tuhnfische
Schwertfisch
Alles Brassen und Brascharten der Küste
fliegende Fische 
Delphine
einmal habe ich eine sehr große Meeresschildkröte gesehen
Seeaal
Seepferdchen
Seenadeln
Alle Kopffüßlerarten
Seeteufel
Langusten
Hummer
und und und


einmal haben wir Raubfische gefangen für die Mönchsfische(chromis chromis), die an jeder Mole rumlungern, als Köder (leben an der Langleine)nimmt.
Mein Onkel sagte, dass nur diese Raubfische und Seeaal(Mougrie) die Schwarzlinge fressen.
Weiß jemand wie die heißen?
Sie waren zwischen 70cm-120cm und mMn bis zu 20 KG
Sie hatte  eine Form ähnlich den Wolfbarschen und waren eher rötlich mit silbernen Bauch.
ist aber 17 jahre her#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ohne Bild geht das einfach nicht! 

Mit alle Arten von Kopffüßer wär ich vosichtig, das waren mit Sicherheit nicht alle! 
Eine Woche Winter muss ich noch überstehen, dann gehts auf Richtung Cap Creus. Hoffe die Sepien sind noch da um im Arroz negre zu verschwinden


----------



## Salt (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm, also rötlich mit silbernem Bauch in der Größe...
Da fallen mir nur Dentex ein, auch wenn die viel hochrückiger als Wolfsbarsche sind.

Ansonsten, wie Scorp schon sagt: "Ohne Foto geht nix"


Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand was von den Spanish Mackerel (Scomberomorus commerson) gehört?
Die sollen im östlichen Mittelmeer inzwischen recht häufig sein.
Wenn man googelt gibt es aber so gut wie keine infos darüber.


----------



## ulfisch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe mal wieder alles durchgesehen aber nichts gefunden.
Zackenbarsche kommen am ehesten hin
aber ich bin mir recht sicher das sie es nicht waren.

Vielleicht erinnert sich mein Vater noch


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann guck dir doch mal noch paar Fische an, das wir von der Form her sagen können er ist aus der Gattung. Ist nämlich echt schwierig mit der Info, Form wie ein Wolfsbarsch, Köder Mönchsf. und rötlich. 
-20kg kommt allerdings auch nicht das meiste in Frage. Dentex, Pagrus, Bluefish, Leerfisch. Wobei die alle nicht wirklich auf deine Merkmale passen wollen.


----------



## broki (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist wirklich kaum etwas zu finden..die einzigen Infos: 
auf deutsch Torpedo-Makrele, kann bis zu 240cm gross werden und bevorzugte Wassertemperatur zwischen 22-27 Grad..tönt aber extrem interessant..soll angeblich giftig sein.


----------



## ulfisch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie gesagt Jungs ich war da 13-14 Jahre ist ewig her.
Jahreszeit war August/September
Wassertemp ca. 24 Grad
Methode: Langleine
Tiefe schwer zu schätzen 50-200m
Das die Fische rötlich waren, da bin ich mir sehr sicher 
und auch echte Brocken selbst wenn die Erinnerung trügt müssten die Großen 1m gehabt haben.

Habe gedacht aufgrund des ungewöhnlichen Köders würde es schnackeln:m


----------



## Salt (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Könnten das vielleicht Adlerfische gewesen sein?
Sieht nem Wolfsbarsch in der größe noch am ähnlichsten.

Wobei, das die kleinen schwarzen sonst nicht gefressen werden stimmt so nicht. Jeder zweite Schriftbarsch spuckt mir die entgegen, kleine Amberjacks jagen die auch usw...

Für die Spanish Mackerel gibts auch ne Verbreitungskarte, keine Ahnung wie aktuell.
Angeblich vermehren sie sich schon seit Jahren im Mittelmeer aber in europäischen Foren taucht nix auf.
Scheint fast, als wenn sie an der afrikanischen Küste kleben!
Giftig sind die nur wenn ciguatera - und das gibts im Mittelmeer nicht


----------



## ulfisch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Form und Größe würden schon mal passen
nur rötlich sind sie nicht.
Werde mal Papa und Onkel ausquetschen müssen
immer diese Fischrätsel


----------



## broki (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bald sind ja Frühlingsferien, wer geht weg und wohin?


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich nach Spanien und das ist auch gut so! KRIEG HIER DIE KRISE! Scheiß winter 
Lieber Thunas jagen


----------



## ulfisch (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In 5 Wochen bin ich in Griechenland.
4 Tage Saloniki dann 11 Tage Angeln äh Insel:q

Ach ja das Wetter ist nicht mehr aus zu halten (


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Macht dann auf jedenfall nen paar Bilder. So langsam geht mir der Schneematsch draussen über...


----------



## ulfisch (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Werde ich machen#h
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich einen Zielfisch fange.
Die letzten 3 Jahre dort unten, habe ich mich in Demut üben müssen.
Ich habe Festgestellt wenn all die Mühe am Ende mit einem Fang belohnt wird
z.B.: wenn ich auf Brassen angele und eine schöne 30cm Marmorbrasse fange reicht mir das theoretisch.

In Saloniki will ich mal in einen Angelladen schauen
vielleicht werde ich dort etwas von meinem Urlaubsbudget los


----------



## Jose (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...ihr solltet alle gesperrt werden wegen krankmachens eines moderators :m

haut rein, jungs, fangt für mich 'nen pargo [pargus-pargus] mit.


----------



## broki (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn alles gut geht bin ich in Sardinien, aber wie immer muss die Kohle stimmen, von dem her mal schauen..


----------



## spy (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Scorpi,

Tuna dass es knallt!!!!!! Beeil dich#h


----------



## ulfisch (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Revier
2010 Schleppfischen zwischen Amoulianie/Chalkidikie und den vorgelagerten Inselchen
























2011 Blick in die Bucht an der unser Häuschen steht.
Im Hintergrund seht ihr den Hafen in dem ich meistens fische





Blick von oberhalb unseres Hauses.
Man sieht die Inseln und den heiligen Berg Athos im Hintergrund





Die Mole im Dorf auch ein guter Spot





Genau beim 2. "I" Punkt liegt unser Haus






Ich im Einsatz guter Spot








Die Fähre ist stillgelegt


Ein Fischerboot beim auslaufen.
Arbeiten mittlerweile nur noch Ägypter drauf sind aber alles nette Leute und mein Vater sagte sehr gute Seemänner.
Man kennt sich mittlerweile da ich jedes Jahr 2 Wochen neben ihnen angele.
Ich glaube die halten mich für bescheuert










uuund Saloniki November 2012





Hier wurde eine große Brasse gefangen





Ich glaube das probiere ich auch einmal


Zum Abschluss ein paar  schöne Bilder


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nicht schlecht, da kann man das schon einmal aushalten 

Seh mal zu das da noch ordentlich Fischbilder zukommen!


----------



## belgischerAngler (22. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wunderschöne Bilder, vielen Dank! Du solltest dir allerdings bewusst sein, dass die Goldmakrele erst mit 60cm ihre Geschlechtsreife erreicht. Es wäre daher toll, wenn Du Fische bis zu dieser Größe wieder zurücksetzt. Insbesondere in Anbetracht des allgemein schlechten Zustandes der Fischbestände im Mittelmeer wäre das sicherlich eine gute Maßnahme.

Beste Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## belgischerAngler (22. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und zu deiner Frage bezüglich der großen Wolfbarsch ähnlichen Fische: Da kommen zwei Verdächtige in Betracht: 
1. Wie schon erwähnt der Adlerfisch (der kann durchaus je nach Habitat einen Rotschimmer aufweisen)
2. Bernsteinmakrele

LG

Niklas


----------



## ulfisch (22. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Bilder, vielen Dank! Du solltest dir allerdings bewusst sein, dass die Goldmakrele erst mit 60cm ihre Geschlechtsreife erreicht. Es wäre daher toll, wenn Du Fische bis zu dieser Größe wieder zurücksetzt. Insbesondere in Anbetracht des allgemein schlechten Zustandes der Fischbestände im Mittelmeer wäre das sicherlich eine gute Maßnahme.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> 
> Niklas



Hey danke für den Tipp.
Das waren unsere ersten Mahis überhaupt alle ca. 50cm
werde ich mir merken.
Ich muss auch sagen, dass es das erstemal überhaupt war das ich diese Fische gesehen habe und nichts über sie wusste.
Erst zu Hause in GER habe ich mich mehr über sie informiert.
Ist schon komisch, dass ich nach 25 jahren Urlaub dort, sie erst 2010 gesehen habe.
Letztes Jahr soll ein Exemplar mit üver 1m gesehen worden sein.
5 Minuten bevor ich da war#q

Die Makrele scheidet aus, von der Form her kommen die Adlerfische noch am nächsten.


----------



## belgischerAngler (22. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Ulfisch,

laut einiger französischer Foren sind die eh erst seit Kurzem häufiger im Mittelmeer anzutreffen.

LG

Niklas


----------



## ulfisch (22. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dass glaube ich nämlich auch,
obwohl den Griechen der Fisch ein Begriff ist.
Wie gesagt ich habe ihn vor 2010 nie gesehen und ich war früher immer 6 Wochen von August bis Mitte September also die Magi zeit.
Rätselhaftes Mittelmeer
#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

spy Mr thunabluna leider wurd mein Urlaub erstmal bisschen nach hinten verschoben  Aber ich werd schon noch kommen, muss ich nur noch bis Montag durchhalten und dann gehts ab nach Cat! 
Freu mich so  Muss allerdings noch Geld zusammenkratzen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und ich würde sagen nach den ganzen Bildern bei deutschem Wetter ists definitiv Zeit für mindestens ne Verwarnung!


----------



## ulfisch (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast ja recht#t
ich hocke hier auch mit Depressionen rum#q|supergri#h


----------



## pasmanac (23. März 2013)

*La Isla Bonito*

War heute früh 1Std. lang unterwegs, mal wieder vor meiner _La Isla Bonit*o*_ mein 2,5KG Abendmahl gefangen:







 #h


----------



## ulfisch (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein schöner Fang ein leckeres Mahl so soll es sein#6
Petri


----------



## broki (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja das mit den mahis wollte ich auch anmerken..sieht ja aus wie in der Karibik dort unten


----------



## W-Lahn (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri #6! Wie funktioniert das mit der Handleine und dem Wobbler? Hast du den ganz normal geschleppt?


----------



## pasmanac (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Petri #6! Wie funktioniert das mit der Handleine und dem Wobbler? Hast du den ganz normal geschleppt?



Genau - ganz normal schleppen, ab und an zupfen. Bei Biss größerer Fische oder Kämpfernaturen (wie z.B.Bonito) ist allerdings Feingefühl gefragt, da weder Rute noch Rollenbremse als Ruckabsorber vorhanden.


----------



## Smallgame (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hei Pasmanac auf welche Tiefe geht dein wobbler? Und wie schnell fährst du?


----------



## ulfisch (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> ja das mit den mahis wollte ich auch anmerken..sieht ja aus wie in der Karibik dort unten


Sieht nicht nur so aus.
Zwischen diesen Inselchen ist es Lagunenartig.
Nicht tiefer als 3-5m. Direkt hinter den Inseln geht es tief hinunter.
Ich schleppe aber erst seit 3 jahren und muss mir immer ein boot leihen.
Bis jetzt waren es 5 Ausfahrten auf denen ich/wir 3 mal gefangen haben.
Das mit den Mahis werde ich mir merken.#h


----------



## pasmanac (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Hei Pasmanac auf welche Tiefe geht dein wobbler? Und wie schnell fährst du?



Die Zigeunerangel vom letzten Bild ist bestückt mit 7x20g, Abstand je ca. 1m und geht, je nach Geschwindigkeit und Strömung bis ca. 7m runter.
Auf Bonitos schleppe ich immer doppelt: einmal die Handangel Steuerbord und Backbord eine Spinnrute ohne Blei, also Oberfläche.

Auf Bonitos schleppe ich mit 2,5-3KN, da geht die Handangel vielleicht auf ca. 4m-5m runter (ca.70m abspulen).

Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich sogar einen Doublestrike - da kam das Adrenalin schon aus der Schädeldecke gespritzt...beide gelandet!:vik:


----------



## Smallgame (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Die Zigeunerangel vom letzten Bild ist bestückt mit 7x20g, Abstand je ca. 1m und geht, je nach Geschwindigkeit und Strömung bis ca. 7m runter.
> Auf Bonitos schleppe ich immer doppelt: einmal die Handangel Steuerbord und Backbord eine Spinnrute ohne Blei, also Oberfläche.
> 
> Auf Bonitos schleppe ich mit 2,5-3KN, da geht die Handangel vielleicht auf ca. 4m-5m runter (ca.70m abspulen).
> ...


Hehehe, ich sach dir es gibt nichts besseres als ne gute alte Handangel


----------



## pasmanac (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Hehehe, ich sach dir es gibt nichts besseres als ne gute alte Handangel



YES !

Der direkte Kontakt zum Fisch ist einfach nicht zu toppen!

Ich habe mir von einem Schreiner einige XXL-Motovilo´s (40cm) aus über 20J. altem "Klen" (weiss nicht was das auf Deutsch heisst) anfertigen lassen, da passt viel drauf und da geht auch was:






..Lica 8KG#h


----------



## ulfisch (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Goil Handangel macht echt riesig Spass
Habe früher so meeräschen gefangen und einmal  mit Zabarie ist eine Art Garnelen paternoster.
Das lässt man 30-50m runter auf Grund dann reist man es immer wieder 40-50cm hoch und lässt es absinken.
Geht super auf Makrelen, wir haben damals 15 Stück gefangen.


----------



## belgischerAngler (23. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Lichia amia !


----------



## ulfisch (24. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist wirklich ein Klasse Fang.
Für mich ist das im Prinzip ein Top Fisch.
Schöner Fisch, mit tollem Kampf, dazu liebe ich Makrelen aller Art:k
Damit(und da würde mir schon ein 2KG Fisch reichen) wäre ich nach 2 Wochen Angeln zufrieden.

Ich habe mir öfters überlegt was mache ich denn wenn mal ein wirklich großer Fisch anbeißt 20+X KG.
Verschenken, freilassen.
Wenn ich mit so einem Vieh durchs Dorf latsch könnte es aber sein, dass ich Ärger bekomme(Fischer, Restaurant Besitzer)
Denn verkaufen dürfte ich ihn auf keinen Fall und das würde ich auch nicht wollen.
Bleibt das große Familienessen.
Was machst Du denn mit so einem Brocken?


----------



## pasmanac (24. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn mit so einem Brocken?



Entweder Nachbarn zusammentrommeln und Grill anschmeissen - oder portionieren, vakuumieren, einfrieren und an die family verteilen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin,
Bonitos im März?Ich dachte das wär erst ab ~Juni wieder die Zeit dafür.
Und mit Handangel?Sieht nach relativ dicker Schnur aus,sonst kann man die mit "Handbremse" auch nicht landen ,oder?
Wo ich die fange ,muss ich immer mit recht ausgefeilter Montage ran,sonst wirds gar nix.
Noch mehr erstaunt mich der Leerfisch,die sind doch noch vorsichtiger und gelten als schwierig mit Kunstköder.
Nicht schlecht.
Muss leider noch warten ein paar Wochen und hier in der "Klimaerwärmung" ausharren|gr:
VG


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Bonitos hab ich im Dezember/Januar auch gesehen. Scheinen nur nicht so aktiv, aber die können ja nicht einfach weg sein, es verschwindet ja nicht der gesamte Bestand an Futterfisch.
Leerfisch sind echt tolle Fische, möchte auch noch meinen eigenen fangen. 

Bei mir gehts morgen los, Vorfreude könnte kaum größer sein. Auch wenn das Wetter nicht so dolle angesagt ist, mich störts nicht wirklich. Hoffentlich gibts noch Sepia zu holen, das wär gut. Und ne neue Rute 
Tight lines! scorp


----------



## Salt (24. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey, schöne Fische!
Bonitos sind in meiner Ecke auch grade da, beißen aber nicht, da voll auf Kleinfisch eingeschossen....sagt man jedenfalls.

@pasmanac - ist der Leerfish aktuell? Der währ ja auch sehr früh drann....dachte immer, das sind Sommerfische.

@scorp - wünsche schönes Wetter & dicke Fische, mein Neid ist dir gewiss!


----------



## pasmanac (24. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bonitos im März?Ich dachte das wär erst ab ~Juni wieder die Zeit dafür.
> 
> *Küstennah sind sie hauptsächlich  im März/April (zumindest bei uns) !*
> ...



Ich muss nun auch wieder paar Tage warten wg. Jugo, Bura & Co....


----------



## pasmanac (24. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> @pasmanac - ist der Leerfish aktuell? Der währ ja auch sehr früh drann....dachte immer, das sind Sommerfische.



Der Leerfisch ist von letztem Sommer!|wavey:


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Küstennah sind sie hauptsächlich  im März/April (zumindest bei uns) !
*Mag sein,dass die in der Rosas Bucht auch nicht ganz abwandern,siehe Scorps Kommentar.Die meisten Fänge waren aber im Sommer,August-September,bei mir+auch bei Kollegen.
*Relativ ist relativ; Haupt 0.80, FC 0,50..*
So ganz unähnlich ists bei mir auch wieder nicht,nur mit Rollenrute halt.
*Da hast nicht richtig hingeschaut: Den Leerfisch  gibt´s mit Lebendköder, vorzugsweise Hornhecht, je größer je besser! Auf  meinem Bild sieht man das Vorfach mit zwei Einzelhaken..*
das passt schon.Hatte mich schon gewundert.
Das Scheißwetter nervt,reicht ja wohl runter bis ins Mittelmeer,wenn auch nicht so krass wie hier in D.
@Scorp:viel Spass und klar,tight lines,und Wetterglück.
Ich werd wohl mitte Mai wieder hin,4-5 Wochen


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Darf ich mal fragen wo Du den 2. Haken am Hornie setzt?
Dann einfach schwimmen lassen oder?

Ich habe in Mittelgriechenland/Volos ein Angelgeschäft aufgetan in dem oh Wunder ein ehemals Deutscher arbeitet


Den habe ich ein bisschen ausgefragt und er hat mir Bilder von den Fängen von Ihm und seinen Kumpels gezeigt#6
Es gibt noch alles da unten.
Meter Mahis
Dicke Brassen
Blaubarsch
Makrelen/Bonitos ect.
hat mir echt Hoffnung gemacht.
Obwohl am Pilion(echt zu empfehlen, hat wahnsinnig viel zu bieten) etwas mehr los sein soll als in Chalkidikie....Fischtechnisch.

Naja jedenfalls nehmen sie auch meistens Hornies für Mahis
und lassen sie an der schwimmenden Schnur rausschwimmen.
Das geile, alles vom Ufer|supergri

Den Pilion werde ich mal angreifen.


----------



## broki (25. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hei Ulfish, kennst du die Gegend um Thessaloniki?oder sonst wer..


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja und Jein wieso?
Chalkidikie schließt ja direkt an und ist nicht weit
max 2 1/2 Stunden mit dem Bus oder 1 1/2 mit dem Auto.
In Saloniki selbst war ich recht oft wenn auch immer nur für ein paar Tage.
Infos von Chalkidikie kannst Du gerne habe(ist die Halbinsel mit den 3 Fingern)#h


----------



## broki (25. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also eine Kollegin hat Verwandte die dort ein Haus besitzen, soll auf einer Insel? sein..Ca. 1 1/2 Stunden von der Stadt entfernt..könnte also passen..Ne gute Ecke?


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Frag mal ob sie Amoulianie heißt die Insel
da habe ich nämlich mein Haus und sonst sind nur noch Inseln richtung süd(ost).
In Griechenland kannst Du eh keine fünf Schritte machen ohne auf einen Deutschen zu latschen|kopfkrat

Ne fantastische Ecke mit Verlaub schau Dir die Bilder an ein paar Seiten vorher.
Ich  bin in 4 Wochen da 26.04-11.05


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leute, hab heute das alte Buch von Riener zwei mal gebraucht gefunden. Eines gekauft, ein zweites ist noch da: http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/3490241142/ref=dp_olp_collectible_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=collectible


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der heißt RieMer oder irre ich mich da
steht auch in Amazon falsch
Glückwunsch ich finde es super praktisch auch wenn zig Jahre alt.
allein wegen den Fischnamen nicht zu verachten.


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch, 

er heißt tatsächlich Kurt Riener...

Nicht mehr lange hin, was, 4einhalb Wochen. Würde am liebsten gleich packen und schon mal los. Dein Tackle schon komplett, Ulfisch?
Aber gut so lange können sich die Fischlis noch mästen und ich noch ein anderes Buch lesen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3942366223/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .

Geia,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tatsache#t
Im Moment kommt nur noch bling bling zu mir nichts wichtiges.
Ich werde in Saloniki mal ein großes Angelgeschäft besuchen.
Da braucht man ja schnell etwas.
Ein paar schlanke Blinker hätte ich noch gerne und anderes Kleinzeug.

Ich halts hier einfach nicht mehr aus, seit Monaten friere ich.
Bei uns in München ist es ja nicht ganz soo schlimm wie im Norden und Osten aber widerlich ist es auch.


----------



## pasmanac (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wo Du den 2. Haken am Hornie setzt?
> Dann einfach schwimmen lassen oder?



Den Haken setze ich zw. Rücken-und Schwanzflosse, ziemlich mittig, also am Rücken. Dabei aufpassen um nicht das Rückgrat zu verletzen. So habe ich schon unzählige male Hornies teilw. stundenlang#c geschleppt und sie waren nach unseren gemeinsamen Angelausfahrten fitter als ich.

Anfangs hatte ich den Haken bei der Afterflosse knapp unter die Haut geschoben, da ich aber teilw. recht schnell schleppe (ca.5KN) hat sich das oft gelöst, dann habe ich hinter der Afterflosse gehakt - aber da verläuft wohl eine Arterie und es blutet sehr schnell und sehr stark und der Hornie stirbt.#d

Wie oben zu entnehmen, lasse ich sie nicht schwimmen, sondern schleppe....


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dir.

Wir haben bis jetzt nur Meeräschen geschleppt aber Hornies sollen besser sein.
Mampfst du die auch manchmal?
Ich glaube ich habe sie mal als Kind gegessen.


----------



## pasmanac (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Mampfst du die auch manchmal?



Hornies vom Grill - eine Delikatesse !#6 .......leider komme ich nicht all zu oft dazu welche zu verspeisen, da mir kleine Fische Zuhause immer einer wegschnappt:


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Pasmanac,

ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber warum schleppt man lebende Köderfische und dann auch noch schnell? Warum nicht tot, wenn der Außenborder ohnehin für die notwendige Bewegung sorgt?
Ich meine tot und mit entsteifter Wirbelsäule müsste doch genau so gut funktionieren. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Solange es für einen guten Zweck ist#6 also das Wegschnappen
Sieht sympathisch aus der Kleine, wie er Gedankenverloren an seinem Fisch knuspert.
Mein Vater hat einen Oktapus den ich gefangen habe von der Katze klauen lassen.........2 MAL.
Da war ich noch ein Kind und stinksauer


----------



## pasmanac (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hallo Pasmanac,
> 
> ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber warum schleppt man lebende Köderfische und dann auch noch schnell? Warum nicht tot, wenn der Außenborder ohnehin für die notwendige Bewegung sorgt?
> Ich meine tot und mit entsteifter Wirbelsäule müsste doch genau so gut funktionieren. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> ...



Lebend - weil der Fisch dann noch Eigendynamik hat: wenn sich ein Räuber nähert und der Hornie groß genug ist (ich schleppe nur mit XL-Kalibern), kann man seine Fluchtversuche an der Leine spüren, man weiss, dass da was kommt und dem Räuber wird der Köder auch interessanter erscheinen!

Schnell- wg. des Zielfischs: Leerfische und Gof´s habe ich bisher immer nur bei schnellerer Fahrt (+/- 5KN) gefangen!


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Komisch wir sind immer so langsam wie möglich auf Mahi gefahren obwohl die doch eigentlich fliegende Fische Jagen.


----------



## glavoc (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

warum Lebende Hornhechte?
weil 1.) Gesetzlich erlaubt!!! So wie in vielen anderen Mittelmeerländernübrigens auch!!
       2.) weil die Chancen etwa 10 Mal größer sind erfolgreich zu sein
und
       3.) wenn du möchtest Andrija/Andreas kannste doch die erst töten und die dann selber schleppen wie du willst :m - freut dann natürlich die Einheimischen und die, die lebend montieren.

Übrigens hat man früher vom Ufer lebend im Herbst/Winter auf diese Art auch Kalamaries gefangen....#h


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Pasmanac und glavoc,

danke für die Antworten.

@glavoc: "weil gesetzlich erlaubt" zähle ich mal nicht als Argument. Du würdest ja deine Frau auch nicht schlagen, wenn du in Saudi Arabien Urlaub machtest.

10x so viel fangen ist o.k. . Das lass ich gelten.
Es ist je jedes Fischers persönliche Entscheidung, wie er das handhabt.

Ich habe mich hier über die Jahre etwas verändert und bin etwas unschlüssig, ob ich das verantworten möchte.
Aber ansonsten: Leben und leben lassen!

Grüße, Andriko


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich mache es natürlich auch wegen der besseren Fangchancen.
Nur weil es erlaubt ist, ist schon ein bisschen provokant formuliert.
Ich könnte meine lebenden Fänge auch einfach in eine Plastiktüte
schmeissen und warten bis sie verrecken, wie jeder dort unten aber muss ja nicht sein.

Dieses ganze Thema ist schwierig und Schuld wird gern hin und her geschoben.
Also jeder wie er will und darf.


----------



## pasmanac (26. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> und bin etwas unschlüssig, ob ich das verantworten möchte.



Ich versetze meine Lebendköder natürlich zuerst in einen somnambulen Zustand, suggeriere ihnen Schmerzfreiheit und setze erst dann die Haken...:q


----------



## pasmanac (27. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute morgen wieder zwei (2,8 & 1,8KG), wieder die Handangel...







#h


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du bist grausam zu uns.
Zur Strafe musst Du Dir die deutschen Wetterberichte der letzten 5 Monate anschauen......am Stück|supergri

Petri


----------



## pasmanac (27. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Du bist grausam zu uns.
> Zur Strafe musst Du Dir die deutschen Wetterberichte der letzten 5 Monate anschauen......am Stück|supergri
> 
> Petri



Ihr werdet bald anfangen mich zu hassen....!:q


....lustiger Avatar !#h


----------



## broki (27. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hei pasmac wo bist du eigentlich?


----------



## pasmanac (27. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Hei pasmac wo bist du eigentlich?



Wenn bei Dir steht "Ort:Bern", dann gehe ich davon aus, dass Du in/aus Bern bist........nun die Quizfrage: Was steht bei mir und wo bin ich - oder auch: Welches Schweinderl hättens gern ?|rolleyes


----------



## pasmanac (28. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.....ich war heute früh wieder 1,5Std. unterwegs im Kanal..... 2x2KG & 1x1,5KG. Heute waren sie etwas tiefer, musste meine Large-Handangel mit 20x15g Blei nehmen.....:m
















....es wäre noch einiges mehr gegangen - aber ich hatte meine 5KG Tagesdosis schon im Boot!


----------



## W-Lahn (28. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zu dem geilen Trio!


----------



## ulfisch (28. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja petri,
du Menschenquäler.
Wie tief laufen deine Wobbler mit z.B.: 20X15 Gr.?


----------



## Sepp Meier (28. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Fische! 

Ich bin ein bißchen neidisch...


----------



## pasmanac (28. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri 

Wie tief der Wobbler läuft ist schwer zu sagen, dazu müsste ich wenigstens 1x bei einer bestimmten Tiefe & Geschwindigkeit Grundberührung haben!#c

Meine Medium-Handbremse mit 0,80er Haupt und 7x20g bei ca. 2,5KN läuft bei "bonaca", also bei Null-Strömung, so um die +/-7m, kommt natürlich auch auf den Wobbler an.

Auf meiner L-Handbremse habe ich 1,0 Haupt, lasse allerdings auch mehr Schnur raus und ich schätze, dass ich heute damit auf ca. +/- 10/11/12m war.


----------



## ulfisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay da ist recht tief.
Wir schleppen ganz oben aber bis jetzt nur auf Mahis....die jagen ja an der Oberfläche.
Bei 10+Xm müsste ich schon gut aufpassen da es  immer mal flacher sein kann in der Bucht zwecks Hänger.
Habe aber bei meinen zukünftigen Schleppfahrten vor  mal die Kante zwischen tief und flach, auch tief abzufahren.


Fischt Du mit Hornies als Köder auch vom Ufer aus?
Wenn ja sicherst Du den Haken noch mal extra mit einen Stück Gummi oder Kork?
Mir ist schon der ein oder andere abgehauen wenn auch meistens Meeräschen#c


----------



## pasmanac (31. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fische grundsätzlich nur vom Boot und Haken setze ich einen in den Schnabel und einen hinter der Rückenflosse, ohne zusätzliche Sicherung

...heute früh war zwar sch... Wetter (Regen, Jugo und etwas Seegang) aber mich hat es dennoch auf´s Meer gezogen, ausserdem wollte ich meinem Osterbesuch aus D. meine "Isla Bonito" zeigen, hier das Ergebnis von knapp einer Stunde:

1x4KG
2x2KG
2x1,7KG






Aus Sicht einer Sardelle:






Aus Sicht des Kochs:











...und hier sieht man, welche Kraft diese Fische haben:






.......to be continued....|wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (31. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wahnsinn, wie es bei Dir in der Leine kracht.
Da sieht man was Erfahrung und gute Fanggründe ausmachen.
Wo fischt Du noch mal genau?:q

Sehr  schöne Bilder.
Wie bereitest Du die Fische zu?

Ich habe Makrele auch gerne eingelegt, als Häppchen zum Schnaps


----------



## pasmanac (31. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, wie es bei Dir in der Leine kracht.
> Da sieht man was Erfahrung und gute Fanggründe ausmachen.
> Wo fischt Du noch mal genau?:q
> 
> ...



Zubereiten kann man auf sehr vielfältige Arten, z.B. als Steak:






....oder mariniert in Zitronensaft, reichlich gutes Olivenöl, Salz Pfeffer, frische Peterle und reichlich Knobi:






Oft machen wir auch Pasta mit Palamida-Pomidor-Sauce und erst gestern habe ich ein ordentliches Stück vom Filet einfach roh gegessen, als Sushi ohne irgendwas dazu - sehr lecker!

Wichtig ist bei den Pelamiden, dass man sie ordentlich ausbluten lässt; also eins auf die Mütze, dann einen Kehlschnitt und das Messer solange in der Kehle lassen, bis kein Blut mehr kommt (Kopf nach unten, den desFisches natürlich..)!


----------



## t-dieter26 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo pasmanac:Echt nicht schlecht,super.
Habe letztes Jahr ja auch ein paar Bonitos gefangen,aber nie so viele in so kurzer Zeit.
Der Hinweis aufs Ausblutenlassen ist auch #6,werde ich noch besser drauf achten.Scheint mir auch wichtig für die Qualität.
Und die "kulinarischen" Anregungen.
Da kommt Urlaubs-Vorfreude auf.
hier geht nur Eisfischen


----------



## ulfisch (31. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mariniert klingt super
grillen sowieso.

Ich denke manchmal ich habe zu wenig Schnur draussen aber ich habe immer Schiss, dass ich sie nicht rechtzeitig reinbekomme wenn jemand kreuzt #t


----------



## pasmanac (31. März 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr ja auch ein paar Bonitos gefangen,aber nie so viele in so kurzer Zeit.



*Wie ich schon irgendwo hier schrieb: Die beste Zeit für küstennahe Bonitos in HR ist März/April *!



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich denke manchmal ich habe zu wenig Schnur draussen aber ich habe immer Schiss, dass ich sie nicht rechtzeitig reinbekomme wenn jemand kreuzt #t



Das Problem kenne ich; mir hat auch schon mal ein Italienischer Casiraghi über 200m Schnur samt €15,--Wobbler von der Rolle gespult.......Gott sei Dank war ich nicht bewaffnet!|gr:


----------



## ulfisch (2. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Einem Kumpel ist das 2 mal passiert an einem Tag.
Erst wurde sie komplett von der Rolle gezogen, hing aber noch an meinem Drilling:q
Er hat sie dann 2 Stunden auseinander gefriemelt, gestreckt wieder aufgespult.
1/2 Stunde auf dem Wasser, diesmal komplett weg#6
man war der sauer.


----------



## hans albers (4. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin,..
tolle bonitos.. glückwunsch.

bin jetzt seit zwei wochen aus nerja/malaga zurück
wünschte, wir hätten es auch mal mit dem boot probiert.

wir haben nur vom ufer geangelt ,
und dabei wirklich alles ausprobiert,
was im fischladen als "legger köder " galt...

ergebnis: 2 striemen makrelen..

naja ,auch die spanischen nerds vor ort fingen nicht besser,
da hiess es dann immer: manana, manana (wirds besser)

wasser war wohl einfach zu kalt, und wellengang zu stark.

 bilder folgen noch.

grüsse,
lars


----------



## Jose (4. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> ... eins auf die Mütze, dann einen Kehlschnitt und das Messer solange in der Kehle lassen, bis kein Blut mehr kommt (Kopf nach unten, den desFisches natürlich..)!


bitte nicht nur bei "kopf nach unten" den fisch meinen :m


----------



## pasmanac (5. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> bitte nicht nur bei "kopf nach unten" den fisch meinen :m



Na ja, hier und da würde ich schon mal gerne den Robespierre zum Besten geben....:r|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin auch wieder da. Wetter war bescheiden, die Fischerei lief schlecht. Hab daher auch eigentlich nicht viel zu berichten. Schreib trotzdem die Tage nochmal was


----------



## broki (12. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin jetzt seit einer Woche auch wider zurück in der Schweiz und habs in den Ferien lediglich für 2 Stunden ans Meer geschafft:c naja war im Piemont mit einer Gruppe Kollegen..war gut, Lagerfeuer, viel Vino, Pizzaofen eingefeuert usw.:m auf der Rückreise kurz in Savona am Strand allerdings kein Versuch gestartet..was solls vielleicht ja über Auffahrt ansonsten im Sommer dann wider..|wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (13. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klingt doch auch gut
Ab Montag ist mein Gewässer wieder frei und in 2 Wochen bin ich in Griechnland#6
Scorp10n77 schreib doch mal was und lade ein paar Bildchen hoch.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja mach ich. Ich musste nur erst noch die Bilder kriegen und bin außerdem im Abistress, das geht halt einfach vor.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie angekündigt mein Bericht über meinen Urlaub. 

Direkt am ersten Tag ists windstill, auch wenn etwas Welle ist. Da wir aber einen neuen, längeren Kescher mitgebracht haben ein Abend mit guten Bedingungen für Sepia! Also bin ich mit meinem Vater zu unserem Lieblingsspot gefahren. 
Wir fangen 2 wunderbare Sepias, zusammen bringen sie 1kg auf die Waage. Das gab einen schönen Arroz negre, schwarzen Reis. Wir haben in diesem Urlaub noch 2 weitere, kleinere Sepias gefangen, Sepia mit Erbsen....  Die Angelei macht Spaß und ist kulinarisch top. Kalmar lief leider nichts mehr von Land aus, auch wenn wir einmal ein großes Exemplar am Vormittag im Hafen schwimmen sahen. Da waren sie sicherlich, vielleicht hatte ich die falsche Köderfarbe oder sonst irgendwas. Trotz allem kann ich mich nicht beschweren. 
http://*ih.us/a/img405/442/dscn4179e.jpg

spy und ich hatten bevor ich in Spanien war bereits miteinander abgeklärt, dass wir was zusammen machen wollten. Als spy das erste mal rausfuhr konnte ich dann leider nicht mit, weil mein Vater stundenlang mit Auto beim Arzt war.
Hab dann mit spy telefoniert, erfahren das sie nix gefangen haben und am Ende schööön nassgeregnet wurden. o.0 Von Jesus bekamen wir die Info, dass er ne richtig Fette Serviola/ Bernsteinchen gefangen hat, also haben wir uns verabredet und wollten es ihm gleich tun! 
Um 15 Uhr gings dann in etwa los
Also den Downrigger montiert und die Küste abgeschleppt, leider gabs keinen Biss. 
Je näher wir dem Cap Creus kommen desto deutlicher können wir die vielen Möwen und Seeschwalben sehen, die dort über jagenden Thunas kreiseln. Wir haben aber keine Eile und fahren mit Trollingtempo drauf zu. Demnach dauert es dann auch noch lange bis wir dort sind. Wir fahren durch ein auf dem Echo erkennbaren riesigen Baitfish Schwarm, aber auch hier interessiert sich nichtss für den Köder am Downrigger. 
Jetzt sind wir dann auch bei dem Schwarm jagender Thunas angekommen, bei einem von Vielen! Und hier gehts dann grad mal richtig zur Sache, wir fahren immernoch in Trollinggeschwindigkeit drauf zu, ja wir fahren dann sogar mittendurch. Vor uns Thunfische, hinter uns Thunfische, links rechts Thunfische! Und über uns Seeschwalben die im Sturzflug ins Wasser fliegen. Was für ein Schauspiel! Leider waren die Thunas nicht ganz so sprungfreudig wie sonst schonmal. 

Ich war dann noch bei guter auflandiger Welle versucht einen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen. Habe mich unter anderem mit Jesus, den ich bei spy kennen gelernt habe getroffen. Jesus hat mich morgens um halb sieben abgeholt und wir sind dann zur Küste gefahren, wo bei uns noch garkein Wind war, waren dann am Angelort angekommen gute Wellen und guter Wind. Wir müssen erstmal ein ganzes Stück laufen bis wir dann die ersten Würfe machen. Es wird gerade hell. Jesus versenkt erstmal direkt die ersten 20 Euronen. Wir fischen die Küste entlang, müssen wirklich grausame Wanderwege gehen, ich bin fast gestorben so anstrengend waren manche Berge. Aber so lieben es die Spanier und das nennt sich dann mar i muntanya. Dann sehen wir einen Schwarm Lisas/ Meeräschen in Wurfweite. Lubina für die Armen, wir werfen sie mit Stickbaits und Poppern an. Ich fange den ersten Fisch, einen winzige Ährenfisch der kleiner ist als mein Köder, kurz darauf dann auch noch eine kleine Meeräsche. Wir sprechen hier natürlich von seitlich haken. Jesus fängt eine große, wir releasen aber alles. 
Jesus hat dann einen einzigen Biss, der fisch will aber nicht an land und bleibt nicht hängen. Wir gehen halt leer aus, es hat aber trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht. 
http://*ih.us/a/img59/1460/imag0276hp.jpg
Ich krieg von Jesus lauter gummifische und jigheads, sowie einen Popper geschenkt weil ich ihm snaps geschenkt habe. Für mich war das eine ganz tolle Sache, ich habe Anfang dieses Jahres angefangen spanisch zu lernen. Ich kannte zwar viele Wörter, konnte aber keine Verben konjugieren und kannte die eigentlic auch alle nicht. Das hab ich mir versucht anzueignen und ich konnte mich super mit Jesus verständigen. Klar man versteht nicht alles, aber es reicht. Und solche Freundschaften muss man haben, ich hab die Stellen und die Methoden gesehen, konnte mir sehr viel abschauen. Alles in allem denke ich hat das schon echt gut geklappt! Ich komme dem Wolfsbarshc immer näher, nur leider diesmal nicht. Jesus sagte mir es liefe an der ganzen Costa Brava echt schlecht mit Wolfsbarsch, die wollten einfach nicht beißen. Ich wills trotzdem am letzten Tag nochmal ausprobieren, der wind ist dann aber viel stärker als angesagt und es ließ sich nicht dagegen anwerfen, zumal die Wellen auch irre waren. 
http://*ih.us/a/img109/5760/imag0299bm.jpg
lg scorp


----------



## ulfisch (13. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ohh#6 vielen Dank, sehr schöner Bericht.
ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es trotz Schneider Spass gemacht hat.
Muss ein tolles Erlebnis gewesen sein in dem Tunaschwarm.
Ich hoffe ich komme auch mal in den Genuss.


----------



## ulfisch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

1 1/2 Wochen noch.

Hat jamand schon mal Drop shot bzw. Texas rig mit Köfi probiert?
Kam mir so als Idee.
Wenn man ein Stabblei nimmt müsste man die meisten Hänger vermeiden können.


----------



## Smallgame (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> 1 1/2 Wochen noch.
> 
> Hat jamand schon mal Drop shot bzw. Texas rig mit Köfi probiert?
> Kam mir so als Idee.
> Wenn man ein Stabblei nimmt müsste man die meisten Hänger vermeiden können.


 
Ja, ich hab das mal Ausprobiert. Hatte eine ganze Palette an Gummiködern mitgehabt und zum Schluss auch mit Köderfisch.
Vom Boot aus auf einem ansonsten für sein Fischreichtum bekannten Riff ohne den geringsten Erfolg.


----------



## ulfisch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


hmm mal sehen.
Danke schonmal für die Info.


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch, 
ich werde Carolina Rig quasi als extrem langsam gezupfte Durchlaufmontage mit Bibi oder Seeringlern auf Sandgrund in der Nähe der Sekkos (Steinbänke) auf Mourmouria (Marmorbrassen) und andere Brassen testen - und auch davon berichten.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das in der Dämmerung und nachts zu den Fresszeiten der Brassen funktioniert.
Carolina und nicht Texas, weil ich den Wurm gern frei beweglich haben will.

Mit Köderfisch vielleicht eher ne Feedermontage (Sardinen/Muschel/Krabbenhack als Futter) als Auftriebsmontage. 
Hab zwar keine Feederrute dabei, aber ne Karpfenreiserute.
Das Futter könnte denke ich bei den Umständen von Vorteil sein. Leichte Strömung und keine sehr hohe Fischdichte legen das irgendwie nahe. Über das sich einfindende Kleinzeug das Großzeug locken...

Das Risiko sind halt die reichlich vorhandenen Muränen, aber auch die sind Weltklasse als Bourdetto (roter, scharfer korfiotischer Fischeintopf), wenn man es schafft, sie möglichst grätenfrei zu bekommen.
Wir haben ja reichlich Zeit in GR und können experimentieren...

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Nightfall (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe dieses topic gefunden, und weil ich Ursprunglich aus Griechenland komme, habe ich ein paar antworten.



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe in Griechenland einen "UZUME" Köder ergattert "imported by Mastro"
> ich suchte nach diesen Ködern im Netzt und fand diese
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220878767923614.69793.143310975680394&type=3
> Dort sieht man einige Kaptitale Barsch und auch Köder die sie verwenden.
> ...



Wäre es vielleicht Izumi lures : http://www.izumi-fishing.eu/wobblers/eimann-minnow/eng
ich habe nie von uzume gehört , aber izumi sind verfügbar



glavoc schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> also 11 Kilo Mittelmeer-Wolfsbarsch ist verbürgt: Link http://www.24sata.hr/news/ulovio-brancina-od-11-kila-i-prodao-ga-za-skoro-900-kuna-195249 :q wobei - wer weiss..^^
> LG
> P.S. Italien: http://bigfishesoftheworld.blogspot.de/2011/12/bass-european-dicentrarchus-labrax.html
> ...



In Griechenland (Corfu, 2012) eine guter freund von mir hat das Weltrecord im Wolfsbarsch gemacht mit harpoon (speargun) : http://iusarecords.com/display_record.php?id=571 9,85 KG
Ich kenne aber auch von 2 unoffiziele records , beide mit 10+.

Wolfsbarsche über 6-7 Kg findet mann häüfig in Griechenland. Im Sommer das ist aber die grosse Ausnahme, die Grossen sind im Winter im Flachgewässer zu finden (von Dezember bis Februar). Geheimtipp wo es ein Bach/fluss abfluss am Meer ist, ist es im winter hotspot.

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Toll ihr beiden.
@afbaumgartner
ich meinte das bewegliche rig also wo der köder am Seitenarm ist
verwechsele immer Texas und Carolina|supergri
Oh ja ich werde viel probieren.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich mit den mesiten montage null Erfahrung habe aber dazu bin ich ja da....zum sammeln.|rolleyes

Ich hoffe ich habe dieses Jahr mehr Erfolg mit Wobblern
letztes jahr habe ich immer Stahl als Vorfach benutzt
jetzt kommt erstmal FC dran.

@ Nightfall
könnte sein wobei ich mir recht sicher bin.

Nein es ist UZUME
http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af157/willkill11/Daiwa%20optional%20parts/IMG_5340_zpsde73b72b.jpg

Schön noch jemanden mit GR Erfahrung zu finden.


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geia sou Alex,


> In Griechenland (*Corfu*, 2012) eine guter freund von mir hat das Weltrecord im Wolfsbarsch gemacht mit harpoon (speargun) : http://iusarecords.com/display_record.php?id=571 9,85 KG
> Ich kenne aber auch von 2 unoffiziele records , beide mit 10+.


...

gut, dass ich da ab nächster Woche bin... 

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

dahinter, nicht Seitenarm: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...tuUdrkAcSqtAao0oDYAw&ved=0CFEQ9QEwAA&dur=5275

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was habt ihr denn so an kleinen Wobblern?
Ich suche nämlich noch weitere für Sargos etc. Gut werfbare wie z.B. durch Gewicht die Duplex 65mm oder halt welche mit Magweightsystem


----------



## ulfisch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ai, ich dachte ähnliches gibt es mit dem Seitenarm.
Habe halt Angst den Köfi direkt am Grund zu führen, da es dort sehr Hängerträchtig ist.
Am Strand ist das was anderes.

Bin wirklich sehr gespannt wie es dieses Jahr ist.


----------



## Nightfall (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Nein es ist UZUME
> http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af157/willkill11/Daiwa%20optional%20parts/IMG_5340_zpsde73b72b.jpg



Toll !
Die company heisst Bassday : http://www.bassday.co.jp/b_english/e_products.html , uzume muss ein altes model sein, ich finde es nicht mehr.
In 4cm bereich ,die hier :http://www.bassday.co.jp/a_products/saltplug/umbk_shad/e_umbk_shad.html 
sind auch super

#6


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok, Ulfisch, verstehe, beim Dropshotten hast du auch Grundkontakt und Hängergefahr, d.h. du verlierst ggf. das Blei.
Bei den Glasperlenspielchen halt eventuell gleich alles.
Allerdings könnte das Carolina auch als gezuckelte Laufposenmontage Klappen. Der Effekt ist ja das Klackern des Bullets gegen die Glasperle.
Die Bullets kriegst du ja in allen Größen, auch so, dass du ne Pose damit austarieren könntest. Die Wurfweite leidet halt, aber den Klackereffekt könnte man glaub ich erzeugen.

@scorpion: Guck dir mal auch Zikaden bzw. Köder vom Typus der Aruku-Shads von Spro an. Letztere waren beim mir letztes Jahr bei den wenigen Fängen der erfolgreichste Köder - in blau/silber. Ideal dafür ist von Land aus halt ein Spot tiefer als 5m. Machen in jedem Fall gut Radau, das schienen die Fischlis positiv zu bewerten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haben die Umibakus MAgWeightSystem? EDIT: Ok haben sie nicht... 

Bin mehr so der Fan von den Japanischen  Hab da aber auch schon welche vom Typus der Arukushads gesehen, hatte allerdings nicht so eine vorstellung wie die gefischt werden. 

Kennt jemand die Jackson PinTail lures? Haben auf 70mm 20gr oder auf 90mm 27gr oder 35gr. Am interessantesten 55mm 6gr sinking.


----------



## ulfisch (18. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp10n77
ry hatte dein Post vorher gar nicht gesehen.
Richtige Wobbler Tipps kann ich nicht geben.
Ich versuche es mit Minnows zwischen 3 und 15 cm hauptsächlich mit natürlichem(Beutefisch) Dekor, da ich sehr klares Wasser habe.
Marken die ich benutze:
Yo-Zuri
Lucky Craft(slender Pointer)

und dieses Jahr werden Bassday
Daiwa und
Illex getestet

@afbaumgartner
mein Problem ist ich habe keine Erfahrung im Drop-shot jeglicher Art.
Am Anfang schreckt es mich immer ziemlich ab.
Ich will versuchen mich auf ein paar Techniken zu begrenzen.
Sonst kommt am Ende nichts bei raus das kenne ich schon.#d
Ich dachte ich könnte so eine einfache Grundmontage abends im Hafen fischen.
Dort ist es leider sehr hängerträchtig(Steine, Netze, Reifen ect.).

Ich habe letztes Jahr immer Stahl beim Spinnen verwendet und will mehr FC einsetzen...mal sehen.

@Nightfall:
habe ich mir auch irgendwann gedacht, dass Bassday eher der Produzent ist und Uzume der Ködername, habe ihn im Netz aber nicht gefunden.

Vor 2 Monaten kam ein care-Paketn mit Bassday Ködern 
u.a. dem Umibaku der sieht einer sehr kleinen Brasse recht ähnlich dazu gabs noch einen winz Popper (2,5 Gr.)silbrig/durchsichtig (Hornie?) und einen winz Minnow.

Mal sehen|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## afbaumgartner (18. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

hängerträchtig im Hafen kann ich mit vorstellen, warum dann also nicht Laufpose?

Wie kommst du denn mit einem 2,5g-Popper klar? Ich hab diesmal alles unter 10-15 g daheim gelassen und stattdessen noch mit Hardbaits im 20-50g Bereich nachgerüstet (Skitter Pop, X-Rap SW etc.).
Letztes Jahr war eben so ein Vibroköder der erfolgreichste. War ein No-name Produkt mit geschätzt 25g für vielleicht Einsfuffzich aus der Wühlkiste lediglich mit neuen Drillingen gepimpt (wie erwähnt Typus Aruku Shad). Ließ sich enorm weit werfen, sinkend. Hatte ich mehr oder weniger gejerkt. Hängt jetzt leider am Grund des Altrheins.
Ich fand es sehr positiv mit großer Reichweite zu fischen, aber o.k. vielleicht stehn die Mazedonier ja auf grazile Japanerinnen 

Stahl hab ich diesmal dabei - für alle Eventualitäten. Aber prinzipiell nutze ich auch FC beim Spinnen.

Wir müssen uns nach dem Urlaub unbedingt austauschen.
Plane bereits schon für Herbst/Winter..

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ganz klare Geschichte: viele Fische fängt man nach der Regel: Long cast big fish! Aber es gibt eben auch die Fische die nicht so weit weg sind vom Ufer, sondern eher am Felsen. Dafür waren die 1gr Dinger!


----------



## ulfisch (18. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?


Meintest du mich?
Foto von was?
@afbaumgartner
ich möchte einfach einen Wobbler finden mit dem ich entspannt Hornies beangeln kann.
Ich weiß ich kann sie auch mit dem Brot, Fischfetzen, blanken Haken fangen.
Ich möchte sie  aber mit meiner Ul Rute spinnen.

Ich hatte einfach das Gefühl, dass für die Makrelen im Hafen Wobbler um die 3-8cm die richtige Größe haben.
minnows um die 5cm entsprechen genau dem Beutefisch im Sommer.
Ich habe auch nen Schwung größere(bis 20cm) aber hauptsächlich zum schleppen.
Für den Wbarsch habe ich minnows, Popper und Oberflächenköder zwischen 10-20cm dabei.


Ich habe zudem viele Fänge gesehen(Brassen ect.) die auf Minniwobbler gefangen wurden(also youtube, fotos)


Wie gesagt es wird jetzt die 4. Saison am Meer und sehr langsam kristallisieren sich einige Methoden heraus.
Das braucht bei mir alles Zeit.

Ja bitte unbedingt austauschen.
Ich wäre grundsätzlich auch einem gemeinsamen GR Urlaub nicht abgeneigt.
Mal im Frühjahr oder Spätsommer 1-2 Wochen Fischen, Wein/Bier trinken, auf der Veranda sitzen tja dem wäre ich nie abgeneigt.
Mein Vater will nicht, dass ich unser Haus vermiete un d das verstehe ich auch zum Teil.
Meine Tante(70 Jahre) wohnt daneben und würde sich, auch wenn wir es "verbieten" würden, immer um das Haus bzw. seine Gäste kümmern und das möchte mein Vater nicht.
Ich will das aus gar nicht gegen Gewinn  vermieten,
aber ich finde es schade, dass es die meiste Zeit leer steht.
deswegen habe ich schon zig Leute eingeladen mit mir mit zu fahren.



Kann man sich ja mal überlegen für das nächste Jahr#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich meinte dich, von deinen Miniwobblern.


----------



## ulfisch (18. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das sind so meine Lieblinge für Süß und Salz,
ein paar fehlen noch.
Liegen alle zwischen 2-7Gr.
Ich bin aber immer noch am experimentieren.
Wenn ich in Saloniki bin, werde ich mal ein örtliches Angelgeschäft aufsuchen um die dortigen Köder unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
So bin ich auf Yo-Zuri gekommen.









und die etwas größeren.
Meine erfolgreichsten Köder liegen aber in der kleinen Box
http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af157/willkill11/Daiwa%20optional%20parts/IMG_5344_zps6705b663.jpg

Dazu kommen noch ein paar Köder in der Orginalverpackung und ich werde auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Blinker(schmal silber/blau) mitnehmen


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke


----------



## jungangler 93 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ach ja ich hab ja ganz vergessen zu berichten  aber eig gibt's auch nicht s zu erzählen.

wie immer an der adria nichts gefangen... haben alles probiert von blinker, Wobbler Speed und squirtjigs...

gefangen einfach nichts wobei wir auch nur sehr wenig fischen konnten da uns die bora dass leben sehr sehr schwer gemacht hat #q

naja es gibt eben einfachere gewässer als dass Mittelmeer..

naja was sollst in 3 Wochen wäre ich ja noch mal in der Toskana 
mal sehen vll greif ich ja noch mal an


----------



## de la kruse (21. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute , bin am 1.6. auf Ibiza und wollte ne Rute mitnehmen und hab am Hotel ein kleinen Hafen . Schwimmen gute Meeräschen rum , aber kein Plan wie ich sie fangen . Hat einer mal ein paar tips für mich ? MfG .


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Anfüttern mit Brot, feine Haken. Oder du nimmst nen fetten Popper oder Stickbait und versuchst sie seitlich zu haken


----------



## broki (21. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

anfüttern auch mit brei aus sardinen und brot..und das brot nicht an den haken kneten sondern flocken auf den haken ziehen..kannst auch kleine drillinge benutzen..


----------



## ulfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Konnte 2 Bassday Wobbler, den Umibaku und einen Mini Popper(2,5Gr.) testen.
Der Umibaku macht ordenlich Druck für seine 2,3 Gr. und ich hatte 2 Forellenbisse aber leider beide verbockt.
Er lässt sich deutlich besser als erwartet werfen, baut aber bei Gegenwind stark ab.
Der Minipopper lässt sich fantastisch werfen
der wird sicher ein Knaller am Meer auf Hornies:k


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wäre super wenn du die mal im Meer in der Brandung ausprobierst, wenn du dann hier schreibst wie sie sich geschlagen haben! Sowas ist dann (zumindest für mich) wirklich hilfreich, wann gehts denn bei dir wieder los?


----------



## ulfisch (25. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So morgen gehts los.
Angelzeug bis auf eine Rolle ist verstaut.
Habe tonnenweise UL-Köder und einige Minnows für WB dabei.
Gestern kamen noch ein paar schlanke Mepps Blinker.
Dazu habe ich mir FC Vorfach eingepackt und
Material um mir Stahlvorfächer zu basteln.

In Saloniki werde ich noch ein einheimisches Angelgeschäft  aufsuchen um noch Kleinzuegs zu kaufen.
eventuell sehe ich mich nach einer Brandungsrute um.

Ich werde einiges Zeug unten lassen so muss ich nicht immer so viel schleppen|supergri
Mein Gott freue ich mich, ich denke ich kann die Rute nicht die ganzen 3 Tage in Saloniki im Koffer lassen|rolleyes
60% meines Gepäcks besteht aus Angelkram


Ich hoffe ich komme mit neuen Erkenntnissen zurück.


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse Ulfisch,

dann haste 1 Tag Vorsprung.
Ich hab auch einen Haufen Zeugs mit. Das darf man gar keinem erzählen 
Zuletzt kam noch die Van Staal VM150, die ich in "subaqueous sledge hammer" umgetauft hab und die Shimano STC Monster in 3,15m. Außer Fliegenfischen dürfte ich damit mal ziemlich alles abgedeckt haben.
Weil am Sonntag früh, wenn ich ankomme, die Wurmdealer geschlossen haben, hab ich noch gefriergetrocknete Bibis eingepackt.
Ich freu mich tierisch auf den ersten Wurf....

Petri Heil, Ulfisch!

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (25. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mir gehts genau so Andreas auch Dir Petri heil
bin mal gespannt wann meine Erwartungen krachend auf den Boden der tatsachen zurückkommen aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann wünsch ich euch beiden gaaaanz viel Erfolg! Wenn ihr nix fangt, dann gibts ja auch keine Fangfotos ne  
Bei mir stehen die Chancen gut, dass ich Anfang Mai für eine Woche runter fahre. Dann wird wieder die Rute geschwungen. Oder ein Boot gekauft....


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (25. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moinsen,

kann mir jemand Infos geben bzgl. Meeresangeln in Bella Italia? Welche Papiere / Genehmigungen braucht man dazu? Und wo bekommt man die her?

Danke für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Frag mal die Suchfunktion!


----------



## Jose (25. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja Frag mal die Suchfunktion!



ist zwar rüde formuliert, ansonsten aber durchaus hilfreich.

aber die eingebunde google-suchfunktion benutzen, das bringt mehr. (ist auf der seite links oben)


----------



## ulfisch (26. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungens wenn gar nichts geht fange ich mir ein paar Meeräschen 
aber wirklich nur wenn gar nichts geht.


----------



## pasmanac (27. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Danke Jungens wenn gar nichts geht fange ich mir ein paar Meeräschen
> aber wirklich nur wenn gar nichts geht.



Ich wünsche Dir Fische mit faustgrossen Augen...!:vik:


----------



## broki (27. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Danke Jungens wenn gar nichts geht fange ich mir ein paar Meeräschen
> aber wirklich nur wenn gar nichts geht.



find ich eigentlich noch spassig..ausser im hafen halt. Immer noch spannender als hornies angeln..aber jedem das seine ne |supergri


----------



## broki (27. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

achja und von mir natürlich auch petri heil..hatte heute grad mein Kurs für den Sachkundenachweiss und glorreich bestanden..kann also die Zeit bis zu den Ferien hier an unseren schönen Aare totschlagen.


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Broki - Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!! :m
Bei einheimischen Flüssen aber nicht die teuren JapanHitechWobbler verwenden...sonst wird`s sehr teuer
LG


----------



## broki (27. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sonst hol ich sie mir wider mit der taucherbrille :g


----------



## spy (28. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

scorp,
soll ich mal die Kaffeemaschine anheizen? Das geht ja ein Paar Tage.


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ broki: "sonst hol ich sie mir wider mit der taucherbrille :g" - wenn du auch den entsprechenden Taucheranzug dabei hast^^  sonst fängst du dir auf jeden Fall eine Erkältung...
LG

PS. ich benutze hier *nicht* meine Maria,IMA,DUO,LuckyCraft.... sondern gute&sehr günstige zw. 2,3 - 5,6 €uro....fangen genauso!! Aber es tut lange nicht so weh!(und man kann sie immer wieder nachkaufen...)


----------



## broki (29. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ broki: "sonst hol ich sie mir wider mit der taucherbrille :g" - wenn du auch den entsprechenden Taucheranzug dabei hast^^  sonst fängst du dir auf jeden Fall eine Erkältung...
> LG
> 
> PS. ich benutze hier *nicht* meine Maria,IMA,DUO,LuckyCraft.... sondern gute&sehr günstige zw. 2,3 - 5,6 €uro....fangen genauso!! Aber es tut lange nicht so weh!(und man kann sie immer wieder nachkaufen...)




Die günstigen tun ebenso ihren Dienst, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht..werde hauptsächlich eh mit dem System und Köfi angeln..im Moment geht sowiso nichts wegen Regen und Schneeschmelze..und im Sommer badet die ganze Stadt Bern in der schönen grünen Aare |supergri
guckst du:

https://www.google.com/search?q=aar...h%2Ffinance%2Fnews%2Fstory%2F18099745;600;364

und wir halten den gummiboot-weltrekord :m :

https://www.google.com/search?hl=de...orgen-fuer-neuen-weltrekord-112124774;463;347

ohne erkältung..


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin allerseits
Von mir auch viel Spass im Urlaub und dicke Fische.
Im Moment beziehen sich die meisten Beiträge ja aufs mittlere bis östliche Mittelmeer.
Von der spanischen Küste hört man wenig.Kein Wunder ,wenn ich mir das Gruselwetter da angucke.Wenn ich letzte Zeit mal ne Webcam oder Wetterbericht von dort seh, passt das eher zu Schottland als zu Spanien..
Kaffeemaschine reicht da wohl nicht.Friesennerz +Lenzpumpen für Boot+Keller brauchts sicher auch ,und ne richtige Trendwende scheint auch nicht in Sicht.
In ~ 2 Wochen will ich auch los ,da will ich Sonne sehn und Wärme.hoffentlich.
v.G. Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Freitag soll besser werden, hoffentlich! spy auch schon nuuuuur noch am meckern!


----------



## spy (30. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Jungs,

seit 1er Stunde brutalste Sonne und die Kaffeemaschine auf AUS.

So, morgen werden wir mal nach den MED SEA Forellen sehen gehen. Endlich wird es wieder gemütlicher. Das Meer ist trüb wie ein Sumpf. Das ist angeltechnisch gesehen aber recht wertvoll.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

scorp hat jetzt auch sein Abitur ausm Kopf, es sieht nach Donnerstag Morgen Vamos aus! Lass mir was drinne, vor allem von den Lubinaaaas al horno!!!


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja,die Klimaerwärmungs-(Verarschungs?)-Kampagne .
Schade nur,dass wir in D. von Ende November bis Anfang April  immer noch im Schnee rumstapfen.Und in Spanien ist oft landunter und warm auch nicht,immer noch rieselt da die weiße Sauerei in den Bergen vom Himmel ,und der letzte Sommer war auch zu früh zuend.[FONT=&quot]|uhoh:da stimmt doch was nicht.
Können wir nur hoffen ,dass sich alles schnell wieder normalisiert und erwärmt,Sonne und milde Lüfte,aah schön,und viele hungrige Fischis im warmen Wasser.#:
[/FONT]


----------



## Jose (30. April 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Tja,die Klimaerwärmungs-(Verarschungs?)-Kampagne .
> ...[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]



tja, der "es-gibt-keine-klimaveränderungs-kampagne" gehen so manche, zu viele auf den leim.

dem klima ists egal - es ändert sich - auch egal, aus welchen gründen.


falls ich dich aber falsch verstanden haben sollte: ich warte immer noch auf den climate-change: meereswasser bis nach köln UND wolfsbarsche vor Bonn.

jau, hast irgendwo recht: klima-verarsche... (keine robalos na praia....)



ist jetzt aber auch irgendwie und ziemlich 'off-topic', wie auch dieters


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal der erste Kurzbericht aus der Levante:
Nach einer Flughafenodyssee von 14 Stunden und viel Arbeit im Vorlauf musste ich mich erst mal ausruhen.
Am ersten Tag dann an einen Bacheinlauf gegangen:










http://img855.*ih.us/img855/4834/20130429065559.jpg


Leider nur ein kleines Exemplar (ca. 35-40cm), das ich dann auch nach dem Fototermin sofort wieder dem Meer übergab. Sehr zum Verdruss meiner griechischen Freunde, die das so unmittelbar nicht nachvollziehen konnten.
Der Folgeversuch am Abend blieb leider erfolglos.
Mittlerweile bin ich aufs Tretboot gewechselt. Gestern 2 Sepien auf Suspender, dazu der Verlust von etwas "Größerem", was ich aber nicht identifizieren konnte. Heute früh dann 2 unterarmgroße Petermännchen, von denen ich eines verlor und 1 Monstersepia, dazu diverse Bisse. Muss unbedingt die Drillinge wechseln.









http://img14.*ih.us/img14/1245/20130501074125.jpg



Die ersten Reiseruten waren damit im Einsatz. Ich fische grade am liebsten mit einer Kombo aus Balzer Sea Shad Travel 75 und Sustain 4000. Mein Kumpel fischt mit der GT Pro 20-60g und einer Rarenium 2500, geht auch sehr gut.
In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mal ein bisschen den Radius erweitern und in die Felsen gehn. Allerdings sind die Straßen vom Winter noch extrem desolat und ich werde wohl meinen Panda gegen einen Jimny o.ä. tauschen müssen.
Von der Bissausbeute bisher am besten: Shimano Waxwing (Wolfsbarsch) und ein No-Name-Minnow (Suspender).
Weitere Berichte und auch der Reiserutentest folgen....


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schööööne Sepia, ich seh den Arroz schon vor mir 

Danke fürs berichten, ich bin auch schon wieder echt heiß!


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Morgen 5 Uhr aufstehen und dann Vamos! Ich freu mich tierisch!!!


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@afbaumgartner:da geht doch schon richtig was#6

@jose:  bischen off topic schon ,aber Wetter/Klima is halt auch wichtig fürs Fischen.Wollte erst noch paar mehr Worte dazu schreiben,ich lasses lieber,wär dann wirklich off topic.|supergri


----------



## Der-Graf (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt einige Seiten und auch spezielle Kreta-Threads durchgeguckt, aber nichts spezielles gefunden, daher frage ich einfach mal hier im recht gut besuchten Thread nach, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen... 

1. Man braucht auf Kreta auch fürs Meeresangeln eine Genehmigung, richtig? Wenn ja: Was kostet die? Was benötige ich dafür? Und wo bekomme ich die? (...ich wohne ab nächste Woche für 10 Tage in Gournes, nahe Heraklion).

2. Gibt es in Gournes/Heraklion ein empfehlenswertes Angelgeschäft?

3. Lohnt es sich, das Equipment erst vor Ort zu kaufen? Ich habe nämlich keine Reiserute. Ich könnte meine Penn Slammer mitnehmen, aber ist das sinnvoll? Ich möchte lediglich ein paar Tage/Abende gemütlich von der Küste aus angeln, während Madame sich in der Sonne brät. 

4. Ich denke, da bietet sich am ehesten die Angelei mit Naturködern an. Gibt es da was spezielles zu beachten? Wie gesagt - ich will da kein Riesending draus machen - lediglich ein bisschen rumprobieren und neue Arten fangen/kennenlernen, als die in deutschen Gewässern heimischen. 

Freue mich über jede hilfreiche Antwort. Danke!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin wieder da. Die Bedingungen für meine geplante Angelei waren nur 2 mal gut, einmal war ich mit dem Boot und spy draußen und das andere mal von der Küste. Die Angelei gestaltete sich als sehr schwierig, die Sargos haben meine Gummifische kastriert und ich hab nur eine Oblada gefangen.
Einmal haben wir dann noch auf Sepia probiert und 2 richtig schön dicke Tiere gefangen die im Arroz negre gelandet sind. Hatten zusammen etwas über 1kg. 
Neben den schwierigen Bedingungen fürs Angeln, hab ich trotzdem mal wieder was gelernt. ASSISTHOOK! 

Die besten News von meiner Seite, scorp hat sich ein Boot gekauft  Jetzt gibts noch seeeeeeeeeeehr viel zu Regeln und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass es im Sommer eingeweiht wird. Nachdem wir uns einen kleinen Denton gekauft haben und den al horno gegessen haben steht fest: scorp will gaaaaanz viele Dentons, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lecker! 

Wasser ist wohl noch kalt gewesen, war einmal mitm Neo drin und hab mir 2 Kraken geholt. Es ist viel Baitfish da, alles aber seeeehr kleiner Brutfisch. Sargos sind grad erst im kommen, Winter war halt auch da unten zu lang!


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, bin nun seit gestern auch wieder zurück im kalten Deutschland.
Erstmal kurz zu den Fragen von Der-Graf:
1. fürs Angeln vom Ufer aus brauchst du keine Erlaubnis. Stellenweise ist das Angeln in Häfen verboten (schert sich aber niemand drum). Willst du vom Boot aus Angeln, brauchen sowohl das Boot als auch du eine Adeia Alieias. Das ist die Gesetzeslage. Leider für viele Gäste zu kompliziert - für die Genehmigungen brauchst du eine griechische Steuernummer. Zumindest theoretisch, denn scheinbar gibt es Orte, an denen Erlaubnisse ohne Steuernummer erteilt werden.
Wie auch immer, ich angel regelmäßig vom Tretboot, gelegentlich vom Mietboot - ohne Genehmigung, kenne allerdings das Risiko.
Will mir aber eine Genehmigung beschaffen.
2. versuch mal Captain Hook: http://www.captainhookcrete.gr/
3/4. meine griechischen Freunde, die vom Ufer aus recht erfolgreich angeln, machen das überwiegend mit Low-Budget-Tackle, sprich Teleruten und preisgünstigen Rollen. Ich selbst bin für die Uferangelei dort völlig overtackled.
Google-maps verrät mir, dass du in und um Gournes vorwiegend Surfcasten und Pierfischen kannst. Du hast einigermaßen viele Buhnen und weite Strandabschnitte.
Die Strömungsverhältnisse dort kenne ich nicht, aber ich schätze, daß du mit maximal 100g Blei auskommst. Eher deutlich leichter und feiner - auf Marmorbrassen und ähnliches.
Köder (Seeringler, Bibis etc. = Skoulikia) bekommst du in den Tackleshops und an diversen anderen Orten. Frag mal die lokalen Angler an. Angelzeiten sind ab der Abenddämmerung bis in die Morgenstunden. Tagsüber lohnt m.M. nach nicht.

Jo, meine erste Reise für dieses Jahr ist beendet. Leider konnte kein wirklich großer Fisch gelandet werden. Der Wolfsbarsch vom Anfang blieb der einzige seiner Art, ein Freund von mir verlor einen weiteren im Drill.
Eine Freude waren aber die Sepia und die großen Petermännchen, die wirkliche Kämpfer sind und auch noch gut schmecken.
Auch auf Korfu war der Winter sehr lang, kalt und regnerisch. Einiges Laichgeschäft geht wohl mit Verzögerung von statten.
Viele Fische halten sich offensichtlich noch anderweitig auf, einzig mal wieder viel Boops Boops und kleine Serranidae, die es immer zu fangen gibt, waren inshore vorhanden. Sonst kann ich vom Tretboot aus ja immer ziemlich gut das Vorhandensein großer Fische sehen, diesmal gab es kaum Sichtungen. Auch die Jagdaktivitäten in den Dämmerungsstunden waren sehr mau. Wie Scorp auch aus Spanien berichtet viel baitfish in Winzlingsgröße - vielleicht hätte ich auf Labrax doch besser mit Streamern fliegenfischen sollen 
Macht aber alles nix, denn ich habe mir neue Spots erobert, sowohl an der Küste, als auch offshore, beim einzigen vertical jig Ausflug.
Im Juni gehts ja schon weiter.
Was meinen Reiserutentest betrifft, bin ich noch nicht mit allem Tackle durch. Für's mittlere Spinnfischen habe ich die zuvor erwähnte Kombo aus Balzer Sea Shad Travel und Shimano Sustain 4000FG als absoluten Favoriten empfunden.
Damit ging sogar "Shorejiggen" vom Tretboot aus mit Jigs bis 50g.
Die Spro GT mit 20-60g war mir im Vergleich zu weich und zu schwammig, die Exage STC bis 40g war für meine Angelei zu leicht und federt stark nach.
Für's normal-griechische Uferangeln erwies sich die DAM Red Tele-Surf als zu schwer und steif, während die Shimano Exage STC Long Range mit 3oz die obere Grenze in Sachen Schwere darstellt.
Angesagt wäre speziell für die Angelei auf Brassen eher noch leichteres Tackle.
Mein Shorejigging Equipment (STC Monster und Cabo 60) konnte ich noch nicht wie geplant von den Felsen aus einsetzen. Der Regen des Winters hat viele Straßen vorläufig unbrauchbar und viele Abstiege zu gefährlich gemacht. Kommt aber bald...
Ich hoffe ja, dass Ulfisch oben in Mazedonien die dicken Brassen und Wolfsbarsche fing, die mir entsagt blieben...


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

glückwunsch erstmal Scorp,und willkommen im exclusiven Club der Motorjachtbesitzer.:m
Eure Fangberichte sind ja leider nicht so sehr ermutigend,scheint wirklich alles verspätet zu sein.
Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch in ein paar Tagen los.Werde meine Abreise aber wohl verschieben,leider.Ratet mal warum.

Aktueller Stand der Wetterprognose in der Rosas-Bucht:
Fr 10-17 Grad 4,5mmRegen,Sa 10-18, 3,5 mm Regen,So 11-17grad 3,5 mm Regen,Mo 11-17  2,2 mm Regen.
Wassertemperatur 15-16grad
Kein Hauch von Frühsommer.Da kann man schon einen verdammt dicken Hals kriegen.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> So, bin nun seit gestern auch wieder zurück im kalten Deutschland.
> Erstmal kurz zu den Fragen von Der-Graf:
> 1. fürs Angeln vom Ufer aus brauchst du keine Erlaubnis. Stellenweise ist das Angeln in Häfen verboten (schert sich aber niemand drum). Willst du vom Boot aus Angeln, brauchen sowohl das Boot als auch du eine Adeia Alieias. Das ist die Gesetzeslage. Leider für viele Gäste zu kompliziert - für die Genehmigungen brauchst du eine griechische Steuernummer. Zumindest theoretisch, denn scheinbar gibt es Orte, an denen Erlaubnisse ohne Steuernummer erteilt werden.
> Wie auch immer, ich angel regelmäßig vom Tretboot, gelegentlich vom Mietboot - ohne Genehmigung, kenne allerdings das Risiko.
> ...



:c bald ausführlich
ich sag mal so (sehr) dicke Wolfsbarsche gab es aber nicht für mich|evil:


----------



## Der-Graf (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@afbaumgartner: Dankeschön für die ausführlichen Antworten!  Das mit der nicht benötigten Angelerlaubnis vom Ufer aus überrascht mich zugegebenermaßen doch sehr (positiv). Hatte das schon einmal irgendwo gelesen, allerdings dann mehrfach auch gegenteilige Informationen gefunden. Ich will da nur nicht in irgendein Fettnäpfchen treten und am Ende eine Strafe aus Unwissenheit bezahlen müssen. 

Nach aktuellem Plan werde ich also meine Penn Slammer Rolle mitnehmen, eine Spule mit Monofiler und eine mit Geflochtener (macht das Sinn?^^). Den Rest werde ich mir vor Ort besorgen, sofern das bezahlbar ist und dann mal schauen. Ein Angelmesser im Reisegepäck könnte vermutlich für Irritationen sorgen, oder? |kopfkrat

Mit der Angelshop-Homepage kann ich leider nicht so wirklich viel anfangen, da ich der griechischen Sprache/Schrift leider (noch) nicht mal im Ansatz mächtig bin. Ist mein erster Griechenlandurlaub... Trotzdem danke.

Zu guter letzt werde ich wohl auch mal die Hotelbesitzer befragen. Wir wohnen in einem kleinen Hotel in Familienbetrieb und die Besitzer sprechen wohl recht gut Deutsch (und zur Not ist mein Englisch zum Glück ziemlich gut...), weshalb ich mir vor Ort auch noch die eine oder andere Information erhoffe. Wer weiß, vielleicht angeln sie ja sogar selber?! #c

Wie dem auch sei - sofern meine Schnur den Urlaub über nicht komplett trocken geblieben ist, werde ich sicher berichten, auch wenn ich mir nur relativ geringe Erfolgschancen auf einen Fang ausmale. *g*


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Der-Graf,

das mit der nicht nötigen Genehmigung für's Angeln vom Ufer aus ist definitv so. Weil ich ja regelmäßig in GR fische und der Sprache auch mächtig bin, hab ich mir die Gesetze ziemlich genau angesehen.

Eine Slammer 360 mit Mono und Braid-Ausstattung ist sicher sehr gut. Dazu würde ich dir entweder eine Tele oder eine kurzgeteilte Reiserute mit 80-100g max WG und mindestens 2,70 Länge einpacken. Irgendwas in der Klasse von 30-50 €. Wenn du nicht 24/7 damit angelst, ist diese Preisklasse ganz annehmbar.
Nimm dir zwei drei Flachläufer Minnows in Sardinen-/Makrelenoutfit mit, vielleicht noch nen kleinen Popper und ne Zikade in Silber, dazu 30er und 40er FC, ein paar Snaps und Karabiner und eine Grundausstattung für eine Laufbleimontage und eine Laufposenmontage. Ich nutze in der Regel rote langschenklige Wurmhaken (Aal) in den Größen 4/6/8 und alternativ kurzschenklige Zanderhaken (Gr.2/4). Auch wenn die nicht dediziert salzwassertauglich sind, bleiben die (ohne Hänger) zwei Wochen scharf.
Ich hatte auch gefriergetrocknete Bibis und Seeringler dabei, die wiegen nix und gehn zur Not als Übergangsköder.
Das Tackle und dein Messer sind im aufgegebenen Koffer gut aufgehoben. Ins Handgepäck würde ich nichts davon packen.
Ich schätze, mit 2kg Ausrüstung bist du universell am Start und kannst sofort loslegen.
Hau rein und Petri!


----------



## Der-Graf (15. Mai 2013)

Danke, das hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen. Habe jetzt doch soweit alles zum Angeln eingepackt. Die Telerute ist war eigentlich viel zu leicht (WG bis 25g), aber die muss dann halt mal an ihre Grenzen gehen. Wenn sie drüber hinaus geht, kaufe ich mir vor Ort ne neue - die, die ich eingepackt habe, hat mich aufm Flohmarkt nur nen Zehner gekostet...


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Graf: Ich war letzten August auf Kreta. Wenn es dir vielleicht weiterhilft, mein Reise-Bericht ist  			#*292* in diesem Thread #h


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> ...mein Reise-Bericht ist auf S. 30 in diesem Thread #h




ganz schlechte angabe #d

warum? je nachdem, wieviel beiträge angezeigt werden (einstellung im profil), gibt es weniger oder mehr seiten.

einzig sicher und präzise ist die angabe einer post-nummer.
die von deinem post ist z.b.               #*893*


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke! Wieder was dazu gelernt |supergri


----------



## broki (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Danke, das hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen. Habe jetzt doch soweit alles zum Angeln eingepackt. Die Telerute ist war eigentlich viel zu leicht (WG bis 25g), aber die muss dann halt mal an ihre Grenzen gehen. Wenn sie drüber hinaus geht, kaufe ich mir vor Ort ne neue - die, die ich eingepackt habe, hat mich aufm Flohmarkt nur nen Zehner gekostet...



Ehrliche Meinung? Kannste eigentlich zuhause lassen, mit 25g Wurfgewicht bist du kaum einem Meeresfisch gewachsen..ausser du willst mit dem Zapfen auf Lippfische angeln oder leichtes Spinnfischen betreiben. Zum leichten Spinnfischen gehören dann allerdings eine passenden qualitativ gute Rolle und Schnur dazu..Die  Slammer ist nicht geeignet.


----------



## glavoc (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

also, ich hab mit einer UL-DAM Calyber (2-14gr. WG) problemlos Wolfsbarsche von 2-3 kg vom Ufer und Abends gefangen.... überhaupt gar kein Problem...und auch keinerlei Unsicherheit oder Sorge gehabt, die an Land zu bringen....
Und gerade Nachts z.Bsp. im Hafenbecken oder an mit Strassenlaternen beleuchteten Uferabschnitten sind das UL-Terrain für "Ajing"  (wieder ein ganz neuer Begriff aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne)...hier mal ein Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT9gjHAuY_o&feature=endscreen
LG


----------



## ulfisch (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also mal meine Geschichtl.
Mit Angeln war nich viel ich sags gleich.
es ging damit los, dass ich in Soloniki ein gut sortiertes Angelgeschäft aufsuchen wollte.
Erster Tag war Samstag, nach der obligatorischen Shoppingtour mit meiner Freundin fuhren wir mit dem Bus los (irgendwo nach Kalamaria) der Busfahrer grunzte nur.
Irgendwann stiegen wir aus um nach dem Weg zu fragen und schlussendlich mit dem Taxi(was wir gleich hätten machen sollen)
doch noch am, natürlich geschlossenen Geschäft, anzukommen.
Da Montags mein Kumpel und seine Freunde kamen und wir Dienstags fuhren hatte sich die Angelegenheit erledigt|rolleyes


Dennoch machte ich ein paar Würfe in Saloniki mit meiner UL Kombo(0-10Gr.), nix aber die Wobbler flogen toll.



Dienstag an der Fährstation(Tripiti) zur Insel
wir mussten ca. 2 Stunden warten also packte ich wieder meine UL Rute aus.
Nix, nichts, überhauptnichts.
Es waren ein paar Grundanger da von denen einer eine wunderschöne Marmorbrasse(mourmura) 25-30cm mit der Handleine auf Naturköder/Grund fing.
Ein anderer Angler sagte mir, dass keine Hornhechte da wären und der Wolfsbarsch erst nächsten Monat:c
Somit fiel der Wolfsbarsch für mich als Zielfisch aus

Dann war erstmal nichts mehr mit Angeln.
Ich gebe es zu wir hatten einfach so viel Spass, dass mir der Gedanke kam alleine loszuziehen gar nicht kam.

Während der 1. Tage sah ich immer wieder Möwenschwärme in der Bucht.
Sie jagten eindeutig und ich dachte wo Möwen jagen tun es auch andere.
Langsam bekam ich wieder Lust.
Ein bisschen Spinnen bei uns unten an den Felsen brachte nichts.
Deshalb zog ich am Freitag, eigentlich das erste mal, los.
Ich ging zum  Fischereihafen an dem ich sonst immer angelte.
Dort sah ich einen Möwenschwarm jagen, in 20-200m Entfernung, der Schwarm folgte offenbar dem Fischschwarm
auch meinte ich das Wasser immer wieder von unten aufspritzen zu sehen.
Ich beackerte die Umgebung eine Stunde lang mit Blinker und Wobbler aber nichts, aber gar nichts.
Wie die meisten hier schrieben bzw. ich auch immer wieder gelesen hatte führte ich die Köder schnell#c
aber nüscht.
Ich war ehrlich gesagt etwas verzweifelt und sehr ernüchtert.
Nicht das ich mir zu große Erwartungen gemacht habe aber ich hatte mir halt auf Wolfsbarsch Hoffnung gemacht und die wurde gleich an der Fähre zerstört.
Jetzt bekam ich nicht mal mehr Nachläufer durch die Hornies#d


Aber wie gesagt wir hatten sehr viel Spass und ich dachte nicht all zu viel ans Angeln.
Wir besuchten oft Freunde die direkt am Strand eine Bar hatten und dort wollte ich es am Samstag mal auf Grund probieren.
Ich fragte in der Taverne nach Kalamari als Köder und bekam mehr als ausreichend|supergri

Ich bastelte mir eine einfache Laufbleimontage:
10Kg Mono+ 15Gr. Blei, Perle, Gummi
dann einen Wirbel+Karabiner
Als Vorfach benuzte ich fertige FCVorfächer+Haken von Gamakatsu Gr.6/8 75cm 0.25/0.30 FC

Ruten: Penn Overseas SW Spin 2.40m 15-45Gr. WG
Rolle:Shimano Exage FB

Ich muss sagen die Exage ist ein braver Urlaubsarbeiter
es war ihre 5 Saison in GRE und sie läuft noch ganz wie am ersten Tag, ohne Pflege oder das ich sie sonderlich gut behandelt hätte.
Ein Vollbad musste sie freilich noch nicht nehmen|supergri

Ich nahm den Kalamari als Köder(Daumennagel große Stücke) und warf aus.
Mit der Penn lässt es sich super werfen kann ich ebenfalls als Urlaubsrute empfehlen.

Ich bin ca. 30-40m Meter locker rausgekommen.
Absinken lassen und Schnur auf Spannung....dann habe ich mir erstmal ein Bier geholt|supergri
Ich köderte nach ca. 10 Minuten neu da Kalamari schnell Geschmack verliert.
Das Essen war gleich fertig(wir grillten gerade) und ich kontrollierte die Schnur, die etwas stärker als gewöhnlich gespannt war und siehe da Wiederstand, ein Hänger, nein immer noch, nicht sehr viel aber spürbar.
Umso erstaunter war ich als ich einen 20cm Brassen an Land zog mMn ein Sargos.
Da besserte sich meine Angellaune schlagartig|supergri
ausgenommen, auf den Grill, auf den Teller und gegessen innerhalb von 20min.
Das war sogar mein frischester Fisch:g
Danach ging nichts mehr...keine Bisse aber ich hatte auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit,
da wir Besuch aus Spanien bekamen.
Ein Bekannter hatte unerwarteterweise meine Einladung angenommen und besuchte uns für eine(die letzte) Woche.
Also war wieder mal nicht richtig viel mit Angeln.
Griechische Ostern standen an.
Ein genialer Abend LLuis unser Besuch kam nach einer 15 Stunden Anreise erst um 7Uhr morgens ins Bett.
Ich habe versagt und war schon um 5 im Bettchen|kopfkrat

3Tage später besuchte uns auch noch mein Vater
während wir auf ihn warteten, sah ich plötzlich eine riesige Meeräsche(70-80cm) im 2m Tiefen Hafenbecken.
Ich rief meine Freunde und wir konnten sie friedlich umherziehen sehen.
Ich habe zwar schon gelegentlich solch Meeräschenbroken gesehen ist aber jedes mal ein toller Anblick und eher selten.
Wir unterhielten uns als sich mein griechischer Onkel zu uns gesellte wir zeigten ihm die Äsche worauf er sagte.
"den einai Kefalos einai Lavraki"!
Das ist keine Äsche, das ist ein Wolfsbarsch"
Bumm das saß
Ich bin wie ein Irrer zum Auto gesprintet habe zitternd die Grundbleimontage  mit der Kippe durchgebrannt und einen Snap angeknotet.
Dann krallte ich mir einen 10cm Minnow in silberblau
und ab zurück an die Mole|rolleyes
der Wolfsbarsch war ca. 15-20m weit weg und ich überwarf ihn um 10m.
Dann habe ich sehr schnell gekurbelt,
null Reaktion.
Hätte der Fisch eine Augenbraue hochziehen können, er hätte es getan mit einem leicht vorwurfsvollen Blick;+
Ich warf weiter und begann Stops einzulegen und die Geschwindigkeit zu variieren  aber immer noch null Reaktion, ich verscheuchte ihn eher.
Jetzt sah ich, dass es nicht ein Fisch war sondern 4 alle um die 70cm richtige Broken.
Ich hatte nur kurz Zeit und so packte ich die Angel  bald wieder ein, mit der Absicht wieder zu kommen...............
Teil 2 folgt


----------



## MartinKO (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr Lieben,

Wer kann mir ein paar Tips geben für das Brandungsangeln in Südfrankreich, nahe Agde, Sete, Beziers, also Longuedoc-Roussillon. Ich werde in den ersten beiden Juniwochen dort sein und habe ein Haus am Strand.
Ist ein Sandstrand, kenne die Begebenheiten unter Wasser nicht genau, Buhnen oder Piers gibt es nicht.

Ich nehme meine Spinnrute und auch Heavy Feederrute mit, Salzwasserfeste Rolle und Schnur vorhanden.

Nur: auf welche Fische gehe ich am besten? Was sollte ich an Haken, Ködern, Vorfächern und und und mitnehmen?

Würd mich über ein paar Infos und Kniffe freuen!
Besten Dank!
Martin


----------



## broki (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> also, ich hab mit einer UL-DAM Calyber (2-14gr. WG) problemlos Wolfsbarsche von 2-3 kg vom Ufer und Abends gefangen.... überhaupt gar kein Problem...und auch keinerlei Unsicherheit oder Sorge gehabt, die an Land zu bringen....
> Und gerade Nachts z.Bsp. im Hafenbecken oder an mit Strassenlaternen beleuchteten Uferabschnitten sind das UL-Terrain für "Ajing"  (wieder ein ganz neuer Begriff aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne)...hier mal ein Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT9gjHAuY_o&feature=endscreen
> LG





das glaub ich dir aufs Wort..aber die wahr wohl kaum 10 € aufm Flohmarkt..


----------



## glavoc (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Broki - hab Vertrauen  ... und neu kostet die och nich viel mehr als knappe 40€...
Bin kein Freund von teuren Ruten, suche da schon immer bewusst günstige ABER brauchbare Angebote - weil: Können abbrechen, "gekürzt werden" z.Bsp. Garagentor/die eigene Mutter eben jene DAM ul Rute....hahaha - da war ich sehr froh, das da keine 160-260 € kaputt gegangen sind....wer sich mal so die Küste in Dalmatien anschaut, kann sich denken das Klettereien, scharfkantige Felsen und heftiges Gestrüpp "bei uns", sowie weite Fußmärsche zur "Leidensfähigkeit" eines Uferangler hinzukommen....
Weil....da wo niemand, vorallem im Sommer keine Badegäste, Bootsausflügler, schnorchelnde Touris etc. sind - kannst du fangen...und solltest dann aber mit Sonnenaufgang besser eine Stunde davor, an diesen Spots angekommen sein...also bei "Nacht" durch/über ehemalige,- heute zugewachsene Wege und Felsen dorthin kommen... Beim landen mußt du zwangsläufig auch mal deine Combo auf scharfkantigste Felsen ablegen z.Bsp...Machst du das dann auch noch mit Stella, Branzino & Co. für 1000 €??? Ich nicht!!!
Schau mal was ich meine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OZP0AhPlog 
lg #h


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Ulfisch: Sehr schöner Bericht #6
Bin sehr gespannt auf den zweiten Teil...


----------



## broki (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> @Broki - hab Vertrauen  ... und neu kostet die och nich viel mehr als knappe 40€...
> Bin kein Freund von teuren Ruten, suche da schon immer bewusst günstige ABER brauchbare Angebote - weil: Können abbrechen, "gekürzt werden" z.Bsp. Garagentor/die eigene Mutter eben jene DAM ul Rute....hahaha - da war ich sehr froh, das da keine 160-260 € kaputt gegangen sind....wer sich mal so die Küste in Dalmatien anschaut, kann sich denken das Klettereien, scharfkantige Felsen und heftiges Gestrüpp "bei uns", sowie weite Fußmärsche zur "Leidensfähigkeit" eines Uferangler hinzukommen....
> Weil....da wo niemand, vorallem im Sommer keine Badegäste, Bootsausflügler, schnorchelnde Touris etc. sind - kannst du fangen...und solltest dann aber mit Sonnenaufgang besser eine Stunde davor, an diesen Spots angekommen sein...also bei "Nacht" durch/über ehemalige,- heute zugewachsene Wege und Felsen dorthin kommen... Beim landen mußt du zwangsläufig auch mal deine Combo auf scharfkantigste Felsen ablegen z.Bsp...Machst du das dann auch noch mit Stella, Branzino & Co. für 1000 €??? Ich nicht!!!
> Schau mal was ich meine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OZP0AhPlog
> lg #h




Jep du hast absolut recht..wie gesagt zum spinnfischen je nach dem sicherlich brauchbar..und die slammer an einer 25g rute kannst du schon angeln, meins wärs nicht|supergri 
aber zum angeln auf grund würd ich sie wirklich nicht brauchen, du kommst dann je nach dem nicht auf die nötige wurfweite und der anschlag kommt dann auch schlecht durch weil die rute zu weich ist..ich brauche auch keine 200€ ruten und rollen..aber, ein gut abgestimmtes tackle zu angeln macht mMn mehr spass und bringt unter umständen auch mehr Fisch..wie gesagt dabei gibt es durchaus günstige Ware von guter Qualität :m

Gruss broki

PS: Die Slammer ist schon ne gute rolle fürs salzwasser und felsen..ich fische sie auch und bin was die wiederstandsfähigkeit betrifft absolut begeistert..


----------



## afbaumgartner (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ja Jungs,

guckt euch mal das Revier an, das Der-Graf befischen möchte und bezieht mit ein, dass er nur so nebenbei mal ein bisserl die Rute schwingen wird, während seine Frau sich erholt.
Im Bereich Gournes gibt es nur einen Spot, von wo er in tieferes Wasser kommt, ohne eine Brandungsrute zu nutzen:
https://maps.google.de/maps/ms?msid=204688416295118130508.0004dd0e00b7628f5d2b6&msa=0
Was haben wir da? Steinschüttungen und ein Wellenbrecher aus Steinblöcken. Links vom Landzipfel scheint sich noch ein Bacheinlauf zu befinden. Könnte ein lohnenswertes Ziel sein, selbst, wenn der Bachlauf versiegt ist (Karst -> unterseeische Wasseraustritte?). 
Fangaussichten hat er wahrscheinlich die besten, wenn er sich auf den über 100m langen Wellenbrecher rausbewegt. Von da sinds noch 30m bis auf 8m tiefes Wasser.
Da sind gute Schuhe und ne Stirnlampe erstmal das wichtigste Equipment. 
Abgesehen vom WG ist da sicher die Länge der Telerute von Belang und das Vorhandensein einer Landungshilfe.
Mit 80-100g max. WG wäre der Mann da zwar sicher besser bedient, vor allem, wenn er evtl. mit Jigs in die tiefen Bereiche der Wassersäule vordringen möchte.
Aber wie er schon schreibt, ist halt die 25g-Tele vorhanden, und die bringt er halt mal an ihre Grenzen. Wenns nicht reicht, Tackledealer gibts im Umkreis sicher einige (alleine 13 im Verzeichnis Herakleion).
Wenn Mann mit seiner Frau und 2 Koffern in den Urlaub fliegt, heißt das in der Praxis Packvolumenverhältnisse 2/3 für die Dame und 1/3 für den Herrn.
Da kann grade was Angelausrüstung betrifft, nur das nötigste mit. #4
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## glavoc (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

..."Wenn Mann mit seiner Frau und 2 Koffern in den Urlaub fliegt, heißt das  in der Praxis Packvolumenverhältnisse 2/3 für die Dame und 1/3 für den  Herrn.
Da kann grade was Angelausrüstung betrifft, nur das nötigste mit. #4"....

Beste!!! Made my Day!!!
eine wirkliche, echte Lebensphilosopische Wahrheit!


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir war es diesmal anders herum 
Freundin: 13 Kg
Ich: 21Kg davon die Hälfte Angelkrams|supergri


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi ulfisch,

ich gehe dann aber davon aus, dass sie ausgiebig im Urlaub shoppen war?

Ich muss mir jedenfalls immer Zusatzgepäck buchen :r...


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ging so für ihre Verhältnisse|supergri
Wenn sie nichts findet wird sie immer muffig
also lieber 2 Taschen zuviel anstatt schlechter Laune.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mir die letzten 5 paar Schuhe alle in Saloniki gekauft habe, da habe ich halt Muse, Zeit und vor allem Kohle#h


Teil 2 meines Berichts kommt bald.
Dein Bericht war sehr schön. 
Toll, dass Du etwas fangen konntest ich werde im September wieder unten sein dann steht mir auch wieder ein Boot zur Verfügung und ich kann meine Hornhechtwobbler testen


----------



## ulfisch (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Teil 2
Montags sah ich die Wolsbarsche, Dienstag war der letzte Tag mit unseren Kumpels
also nahm ich mir das Angeln für Mittwochs vor.

Mittwoch Vormittag fuhren unsere freunde und wir begossen ihren Abschied in der Taverne.
Da sie direkt am Wasser gebaut war, konnte ich die ganze Zeit die Fische füttern und beobachten.
Nach dem Essen zog ich mit Lluis los um an der Fähranlegestelle zu angeln.
Ich hatte null Reaktion auf meine Wobbler bisher und setzte deshalb sofort auf Naturköder.
Leider begann das Wetter sehr schlecht zu werden.
Regen zog auf und es wurde sehr windig.
Überhaupt zum 1. mal in diesem Urlaub hatten wir schei** Wetter und wir waren in kurzen Hosen und T-Shirts unterwegs.#q

Nichts desto trotz begann ich mit meiner Laufbleimotage mit Kalamari.
Ich nahm diesmal ein Armstückchen und zog es auf den 8er (Wurm)Haken.
Nun rächte es sich, dass ich mich nicht weiter mit den WB beschäftigt hatte, dachte ich doch, dass es keine gäbe.#h

Ich wollte mir während die Grundmontage ausgelegt ist Meeräschen, mit der Handleine und einem 16er Haken, als Köderfische fangen.
Das klappte die letzten Jahre sehr gut:
ein sehr kleines Stückchen geknetetes Brot
dann muss man den Anhieb setzen wenn sie das Stückchen einsaugen.
Man muss sehr schnell sein da sie das Stück nur sehr kurz in den Mund nehmen.
Am Anfang bin ich jedesmal ausgerastet#q weil es sehr nervig sein kann(Fehlbisse, zu später Anhieb ect.)
mittlerweile bin ich aber viel geduldiger und erfolgreicher geworden.
Durch den starken Wind und Seegang konnte ich kaum etwas erkennen so brauchte es 1 Stunde bis ich Meeräschen anlocken und schließlich eine fangen konnte.
In der Zwischenzeit, fingen wir gleich zu Beginn eine schöne Brasse mit knappen 20cm, einem Sargos sehr ähnlich aber ohne den dicken schwarzen Streifen am Schwanzflossenende.
Danach die üblichen Schriftbarsche zwischen  15-20cm
DIE Fische meiner Kindheit bevor die Meeräschen kamen|rolleyes


Der Köderfisch wurde am 6er Haken ausgebracht.
Etwas besseres hatte ich in diesem Moment leider nicht.
Ob ein 25er FCVorfach und eine 10Kg Mono  für einen großen Wolfsbarsch gereicht hätten#c
eher nicht.


Mein Köder fisch war leider schnell vom Haken runter und einen neuen fangen hätte ewig gedauert.
Aber ich hatte noch ein ASS im Ärmel.

Neulich sah ich auf DuRöhrts eine einfache Köderfischfalle die wie eine Reuse funktioniert.
Plastikflasche mit 1,5 L kreuzförmig auf einer Seite einschneiden.
Mit 1/3 Sand und Steinen füllen, eine Scheibe durchweichtes Weißbrot hinein und ins flache Wasser legen.
Wenn Meeräschen da sind kommen sie ich konnte 2 nach einer 1/2 Stunde fangen.
Es hat wirklich super geklappt und so kann man ganz ohne zutun überall an der Küste Köderfische fangen.
Die Flasche wird einfach herausgenommen und die Fische kommen nicht rechtzeitig raus|supergri

Einen WB konnte ich leider fangen noch wieder sehen denn am nächsten Tag war das Wetter genau so wie am Vortag#q
Aber eine weitere Brasse in gleicher Größe die wir am letzten Abend verspeist haben:vik:
Insgesamt ein super Urlaub und eine Versöhnlicher Angelurlaub.


Anekdote zum Schluss:
Als wir am nächste Morgen abfuhren und auf die Fähre warteten sagte ich zu meiner Freundin:" wetten, dass ich einen WB sehe wenn ich ins Wasser schaue?"(Wetter Top Sonne blauer Himmel)
und natürlich schreckte ich einen ca. 40cm langen WB direkt an der Kaimauer auf|supergri
nächstes Jahr#6


----------



## Der-Graf (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Jungs!

Interessant, was hier zu meinem Equipment diskutiert wurde. Daher nochmal eine kleine Vorabbemerkung meinerseits: Geplant war ein Erholungs- und Erkundungsurlaub auf Kreta mit meiner Freundin. Angeln stand wirklich ganz hinten auf der To-Do-Liste; quasi nur für den Fall, dass es sich irgendwie ergibt, da ich mich einfach über jede neue Art am Haken freue, erstmal unabhängig von der Größe. Deshalb musste das vorhandene Equipment ausreichen und durfte auch nicht allzu viel Platz im Koffer einnehmen. 

Vor Ort habe ich mir dann im Angelladen "Captain Hook" in Heraklion noch einen Kescher für 7€ gekauft, falls doch was giftiges, wie ein Petermännchen ans Band gehen sollte und dazu dann doch noch ne Telerute mit 2,10m Länge und WG 100-200 Gramm, die eigentlich zu kurz und zu grob war, aber den zu erwartenden Belastungen standhalten würde und nur 13€ kostete. Dazu noch ein paar Sandwürmer als Köder und fertig.

Schlussendlich kam ich in der gesamten Zeit auch nur zwei mal tagsüber (quasi in der Nachmittagshitze) für eine bzw. drei Stunden zum Angeln. Ein Mal bei einem Ausflug auf die Insel Chrissi, eine winzige, vorgelagerte Insel im Süden Kretas, die für ihre traumhaften Sandstrände bekannt ist. Angeltechnisch hat es sich wenig gelohnt, dafür aber zum baden/schwimmen umso mehr. Hätte ich Schnorchel und Taucherbrille dabei gehabt, es wäre perfekt gewesen. Auf meine gekauften Sandwürmer bekam ich mit der Grundmontage keine Bisse. Lediglich beim Einholen hatte ich einige Nachläufer und Anfasser von winzig kleinen Barschen(?), die mir nach und nach alle Würmer vom Haken zupften, ohne aber hängen zu bleiben. Der großte "Fang" war ein Fund, den ich am Strand machte:

http://*ih.us/a/img254/1918/img6511v.jpg

Der Schädel eine Caretta caretta, einer Meeresschildkröte. Einige Stunden vorher hatten wir schon zwei Griechen beim Strand säubern beobachtet, die ebenfalls ein verwittertes Skelett inkl. Panzer dokumentierten und anschließend entsorgten. Fisch gab es an diesem Tag nicht mehr - der Fund und der traumhafte Strand entschädigten aber für alles!

Das zweite Mal angeln sollte dann noch einige Tage auf sich warten lassen. Es ergab sich, während meine Freundin ein Sonnenbad im Ort unseres Hotels im kretischen Norden (Gournes) genoss und ich auf einen der Wellenbrecher am Strand kletterte. Meinen Angelkram hatte ich vorsichtshalber mitgenommen. Nur an einem Angelladen oder Fischgeschäft waren wir nicht vorbeigekommen, weshalb ich das Problem mit den nicht vorhandenen Ködern irgendwie lösen musste... Bei genauerer Beobachtung stellte ich fest, dass die Steine der Wellenbrecher voll von Napfschnecken waren, welche sich mit etwas Fummelei lösen ließen. Also sammelte ich mir einige zusammen und versuchte mein Glück. Was als natürliches Nahrungsangebot vorhanden ist, sollte als Köder ja eigentlich funktionieren?! Nach den Erfahrungen auf Nissos Chrissi benutzte ich diesmal keine 4er bis 8er Wurmhaken, sondern kleinere 10er Allroundhaken, in der Hoffnung, dass endlich mal ein Fisch hängen bleiben würde. Als Montage benutzte ich eine Anti-Tangle-Boom-Montage mit 50g-Tropfenblei. Das reichte dank absoluter Windstille und quasi keinen Wellen aus. Vor jedem Anködern wurde die Schnecke dann frisch aus ihrem Hütchen gelöst. "Bisse" ließen auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Allerdings stammten die ersten, direkt an der Steinpackung von Krabben, wie ich schnell feststellen konnte, nachdem eine bis zur Wasseroberfläche nicht loslassen wollte und es sich erst bei meinem Anblick anders überlegte. Also warf ich etwas weiter aus in Richtung einer steinigen Struktur, die sich vom ansonsten eher hellen und sandigen Untergrund abzeichnete. Auch dort dauerte es nicht lange und die erste Bisse waren deutlich zu sehen und zu spüren. Was ich aber auch schnell merkte: Die Fische waren sehr vorsichtig und zupften sich ausschließlich die sehr weichen Teile der Schnecken vom Haken und ließen die festeren, gummihaften Teile unberührt am Haken zurück. Zufall? Mit nichten! Nach der circa zehnten Schnecke änderte ich meine Taktik und entfernte von vorherein mit der Wurmschere die festeren Teile der Schnecke bis auf ein winziges Stück, dass zur Befestigung am Haken diente und zog die weicheren Teile von drei oder vier Schnecken auf einmal auf den Haken. Der Erfolg, wenn auch ein einmaliger, ließ nicht lange auf sich warten:

http://*ih.us/a/img515/7259/img6538r.jpg

Nach dem, was ich an Vergleichsbildern gefunden habe, dürfte es eine Geißbrasse (diplodus sargus sargus) sein. Mit circa 13cm wahrlich kein Riese, aber immerhin man erster Mittelmeerfisch am Haken, was mich riesig gefreut hat. Danach angelte ich noch ein Stündchen weiter, ohne dass ich noch etwas fangen konnte. Letztendlich war es mir egal, denn ich hatte mein Angelzeug nicht vollkommen umsonst mitgenommen und auch wenn der Fisch klein war - es war doch was anderes, als das Angeln am Rhein. Der Blick ins glasklare, türkisblaue Wasser ist einfach der Wahnsinn und macht Lust auf eine (vielleicht etwas professionellere) Wiederholung bei nächster Gelegenheit! :k


----------



## ulfisch (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Toll danke Dir für den Bericht,
es müsste ein Sargos sein wie du sagst.
Schmeckt sehr lecker und ein guter 1. Fisch.#6


----------



## Der-Graf (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr gerne! Wenn man so gut beraten wird, wie hier, dann ist es doch Ehrensache, sich mit einem Bericht im Anschluss zu bedanken.  Zumal beim Schreiben das erlebte nochmal durchzugehen hat auch seinen Reiz...


----------



## Franz_x (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

bin seit gestern auch wieder zurück. Das Wetter war bei mir nicht besonders "angelfreundlich", d.h. Sturm und z.T. Regen....
Die Wölfe wollte nur spielen und es gab nur Nachläufer. Die dafür mit bis zu ca. 60 cm recht schön gewesen wären. Die Cudas wären zwar gegangen, aber mein Hotspot hatte vollen Gegenwind. Als Belohnung gabs dann den mit 112 cm. Am leichten Gerät mit 0,24er Schnur aber wieder recht schön. Habe es diesmal auch mal mit Brandungsfischen probiert - die Muräne durfte wieder rein (ca. 80 cm).

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Berichte, wäre heute das deutsche Wetter nicht so schön gewesen hätte ich wohl richtig gelitten! Aber so gings ganz gut bei einem schönen Panache....


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Männers, vielen Dank für eure Berichte und Petri Heil zu euern Fängen!
Scorp, klasse dass du irgendwann den zündenden Hirnfunken hattest, diesen Thread zu starten.
Ich schätze, nächsten Winter könnte man damit starten, aus den vielen Berichten und Bildern hier ein kleines Mittelmeer-Angelbrevier zu extrahieren.
Gibt ja nüscht aktuelles am Start.
Ich bin in 4 Wochen wieder dran; diesmal allerdings mit Frau, die jedoch zu gerne Fisch isst, als dass sie mir das Angeln untersagen würde. Sie geht dann lieber ein paar Mal mit


----------



## ulfisch (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In 4 Wochen schon wieder|rolleyes
bei mir dauert es 3 Monate:c


----------



## mallorca 2013 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

bin gestern mal wieder bei uns in hafennähe (porto colom) angeln gewesen.... erst dachte ich mir das es nichts wird #d noch nicht mal nen kleinen züppelbiss|kopfkrat doch dann ab 22 uhr ging es los! 
ich werf weit rein jedoch kommt es durch den ungünstigen wind recht schnell wieder zurück und bei einen abstand von rand so ca 2 meter vor meinen füßen kracht es in der rute.... ne dicke äsche von 47 cm. die hatte gute ausdauer dann ne viertelstunde später das selbe spiel noch mal .... eine äsche von 43cm. danach kam wieder nix!! nen recht komischer abend.
sonst zieh ich immer mindestens 6 äschen raus |kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist vermutlich der Grund warum es keine mehr gab o.0  

JAja der Thread war schon so manche gute Unterhaltung, bei mir gehts Anfang/Mitte Juli wieder los. Hoffentlich kann ich mein Boot dann direkt mal ausprobieren


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab keine Angst!


----------



## jeanneau34 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi der Runde.

ANGST braucht man nicht haben, Respekt sollte aber schon sein.

Gruß Günther


----------



## Nightfall (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fuer alle die nach Griechenland reisen.
Was moeglich ist (wenn mann wo und wann weisst |supergri ):

http://www.youtube.com/user/powerplay8/videos

Er heisst Markos Vidalis. Redakteur bei "Psarema" (Angeln) und "Psarema kai Skafos" (Angeln & Boot) Angelnzeitschriften und eine der beste "Shore Jigging" und Spinnfischen Anglern im raum Mittelmeer.
Sein facebook : www.facebook.com/markos.vidalis

Er spricht Englisch und er antwortet gern auf fragen entweder im Youtube oder im FB.

#h Alex


----------



## ulfisch (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Tipp
Youtube hilft sehr bei der Motivation|supergri


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Alex,

Markos ist im Land schon sehr bekannt.

Es gibt in Youtube noch den Channel von Sotos, wo es vor allem um Boatfishing geht. Der Typ ist völlig cool mit seinem Fouskoto unterwegs. Auch er beantwortet bereitwillig Fragen in seinem Channel. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er auch englisch spricht. Da spielt sich jedoch alles in griechisch ab. Trotzdem auch für Nichtgriechen eine sehenswerte Nummer:
http://www.youtube.com/user/sotosvasi?feature=watch

Du bist Grieche, Alex? Wenn ja, woher?

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Nightfall (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Andreas,

die Videos von Sotos kenne ich (ihm personlich nicht). Er hat auch ein paar videos mit eng.Untertitel.
Ich komme aus Athen. Ich wohen seit ca. 3 Jahren in Pinneberg, ich arbeite in Hamburg.

Viele Grüße,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leuts was los
auf dem kalender steht Sommer und keiner Angelt#d
Los Urlaub machen:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja was will man machen, wir sitzen doch alle hier fest. Ich hab wenigstens kein Hochwasser!


----------



## ulfisch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei uns ist es seit Gestern schön, entweder gehe ich mit einem Kumpel an den Ammersee oder gehe alleine an die Ruderregattastrecke.....auf jeden Fall Angeln:l


Ich habe mir mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Freundin besorgt.

Hier bin ich noch in Saloniki, waren aber nur ein paar Testwürfe.
Am letzten Tag habe ich einen sehr großen Heringsschwarm im Hafenbecken gesehen.
Die Einheimischen haben sie per Reißfischen beangelt(recht erfolgreich)







Direkt hinter uns wurde die große Marmorbrasse(mourmoura) gefangen.
Letztes Jahr ist dort eine Goldmakrele (Kinigos/Mahi) mit (angeblich) über einem Meter gesehen worden.
An dieser Mole legt die Fähre an und ausser ihr gibt es dort nur Strand, ist ein guter Spot wird aber immer von 1-6 Anglern befischt (Grund und Hornies meistens)






Bereits auf der Insel(Blick vom Haus|supergri)
hier sieht man sehr gut die großen Möwenschwärme, die mit Sicherheit gejagt haben.










Der Trottel hat es tatsächlich geschafft|rolleyes
da bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meiner Brasse.









Der Dorfhafen:
5 min später habe ich hier in 5-10m Entfernung 4 Wolfsbarsche mit 60-80cm gesehen





Tja und ich glotz blöd


----------



## broki (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo geehrte Boardies
Habe jetzt lange nichts mehr geschrieben. Kein Wunder komme ja hier auch nicht weg #d naja bei mir gehts auf die Abschlussprüfungen zu und ich konnte nach ca. 10 angelstunden und 7! vermasselten Bissen meine erste massige Bachforelle nach, phuu sicher 6 Jahren landen.. :m

Kennt sich hier jemand mit dem schleppen im Mittelmeer aus? wie macht ihr das? sideplaner, downrigger?

gruss broki


----------



## Franz_x (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus, 

google einfach mal nach "piombo guardiano".....

Grüße
Franz


----------



## broki (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön Simpel..was würdet ihr für Gerät empfehlen? auf Zahnbrasse ,Amberjack und und was man halt so nachstellt beim Schleppen..


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Broki,

ich nutze für Molyvi fylachto (gr.) = piombo guardiano (it.) = Schleppen mit Vorschaltblei zwei Reiseruten:
die Beastmaster STC Trolling, so wie diese hier, nur die Vorgängerversion in 30/50lbs und die Exage STC Boat in 20/30 lbs.
Dazu eine Shimano TLD 20 und eine alte Okuma 55 irgendwas Multirolle. Auf beiden 50lbs Braid (ich glaube von Penn) mit 50m 0,80 Monoleader.
Als Köder große Rapalas bzw. diverse Skirted Lures.
Ich hab zwar auch Paravans in GR liegen, nutze aber bevorzugt die langen Olivbleie mit Drahtspiralen an den Enden.
Das System mit den Bleien funktioniert sehr gut, ist unkompliziert, aber da ich im Urlaub nur immer beim Versetzen von Vertikal-Spot zu Vertikal-Spot schleppe bzw. beim raus- und reinfahren, und auch noch selten ein geeignetes Boot zur Verfügung habe, hab ich Offshore noch nichts gefangen.
Nur in flachen Bereichen mit Tretboot und langsam geschleppten Wobblern war ich erfolgreich, wenn auch nicht mit wirklich großen Fischen.
Da ich aber erst 2012 wieder mit der Ruten- und Rollenfischerei angefangen hab, bin ich zuversichtlich, dass das schon noch wird. Irgendwann gibts ja auch ein eigenes Boot in GR...
Das mag auch an den Kukös liegen, ich möchte es unbedingt mal mit Naturköder (Sepia, Makrele u.ä.) versuchen.
Auch den Umgang mit den verschiedenen Paravanmodellen muss ich noch richtig erarbeiten. Ich hab sowas hier in der schweren Version, bzw. leichtere aus grün transparentem Kunststoff und solche Paravanbleie.


----------



## ulfisch (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Warum benutzt du so ein langes Vorfach?
Werden an den 50m die Gewichte eingehängt?
Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt tief zu schleppen allerdings habe ich da vor Hängern Schiss.
In unserer Bucht gibt es immer wieder stellen, die nur ein paar Meter tief sind.
Da muss ich wohl weiter raus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn du ne Zahnbrasse/Denton fangen willst, dann machs richtig. Ich hab mir gerade ein Boot gekauft, hab da viele Kosten zu stemmen und trotzdem kauf ich mir keinen billigen Scheiß dafür. Da gehts dann wirklich an Fische wo du mit falschem Gerät dich nur ärgerst und doppelt kaufst und zahlst. So hab ich es gesagt bekommen, so halte ich es dann auch damit. Dann investier ich halt nochmal 300€ dafür krieg ich meinen Fisch dann auch raus!


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Ulfisch: Einfach wegen der Dehnung. Stell dir vor, du tuckerst, und es steigt ein dicker kräftiger Fisch ein, irgendwie hängt die Bremse oder sonstwas und du hast nur ein paar Meter dehnbares Mono... Die Dehnung hilft zudem, die Zugwechsel bei Wellengang und damit die Belastung auf den Knoten zu soften.

Vertikal mach ich auch nur 3-5 Klafter dran; da hab ich die Rute aber auch in der Hand und kann schnell agieren.
Es gibt sicher auch Leute, die mit deutlich weniger Mono arbeiten. Da ich beim Schleppen und Vertikal nicht werfen muss, nehm ich lieber etwas mehr. Man hat außerdem Reserve.


----------



## ulfisch (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Umgedrehtes backing sozusagen|supergri
Werde ich mal testen.


----------



## spy (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aktuelle Situation in der Bucht von Rosas.

Die WT steigt allmählich auf 20 Grad (nur in Strandnähe), damit kommt endlich Bewegung in die Pfütze. Barrakudas im 1,20 m Bereich fressen alles ab. Die Bluefische sind beisswütig wie nie zuvor. einzig das was mich zum essen anmacht ist noch nicht so Recht dabei. Ein Paar Wölfe gingen die Tage beim spinnen. 

Es wird schon werden.

Dem Grunde nach ist alles weit nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## Schnyder (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute,

ich konnte letztes Jahr beim Schleppfischen an der Oberfläche mit einem Sandaalimitat in grau/weiss 9cm ohne Bebleiung zwei Bernsteinmakrelen verhaften , den Köder habe ich ca 20-30 m hinter dem Boot geschleppt ,hatte noch zwei Bisse und einen Aussteiger. Die Makrelen hatten eine größe von ca 35 - 45 cm und wogen ca 750 Gramm bis ca 1,2Kg nach eigener Schätzung !!! Hier ein paar Bilder , LG Schnyder
Den fang habe ich in der Türkei/Marmaris gemacht im Juni 2012 !!!


----------



## zulu (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

das sollen Bernsteinmakrelen sein ????#d
ihr seid mir so experten...........das sieht doch ein blinder das das.....!!!!!!!!!....Τραχούρι ..........ist

#h

Z.


----------



## ulfisch (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gia sou Zulu
wie heißen sie denn auf deutsch bzw. Latein?
Ich komme bei diesen ganzen Makrelenarten auch gerne durcheinander müssten Bluerunner sein?


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Caranx Crysos; Dunkle Stachelmakrele.
Weitere Nmen hier: http://fishbase.sinica.edu.tw/comna...Name=Caranx&SpeciesName=crysos&StockCode=2129


----------



## broki (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gibt ne Frage...
würde gerade Lucky Wobbler zum absoluten Spottpreis bekommen..Tauchtiefe von gut 1m bis 3m..Farben natürlich silbern, Weiss, Violett usw. deckt also von den Farben wie der Tauchtiefe ziemlich viele Bereiche ab..Problem: allesamt 78mm, also relativ klein..angle im Normalfall ab 10cm aufwärts..Zielfische wie immer: Wolfsbarsch, Barracuda usw. was mich auch reizt wäre auf jeden Fall in nächster Zeit bspw. Sargos mit der Spinnrute nachzustellen..
Frage: Kaufen oder nicht..Lohnt es sich oder muss man doch mit deutlich kleineren oder weniger Fischen rechnen? 

Gruss Julian


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

zulu |bla::g

@julian Du musst es halt ausprobieren, hay q probar. Ich fische ganz gerne mit kleinen Ködern, aber man muss einfach eine gewisse Wurfweite erzielen können sonst bringts auch nicht wirklich was. Wenn sie nicht teuer sind, kannst du ja mal einen zum ausprobieren kaufen. Wenn dann gute Bedingungen sind probierste ihn halt zwischendurch mal aus und kannst ihn dann ja mit deinen anderen Ködern vergleichen. Am Ende kristallisieren sich ja dann eh Favoriten heraus. Ich will auch immer kaufen, kaufen, kaufen. gibt ja auch so viel schönes... |rolleyes Am Ende sagt man sich dann ja aber auch, dass man ja schon fängige Köder hat. Ich hab mir mal 2 Köder für wolfsbarsch gekauft, beide eigentlich echt gut aber der eine macht mehr Wurfweite und ich benutz quasi nur den. Der andere wartet noch auf seine Gelegenheiten, wobei ichschon gesehen habe wie damit ein Wolf gefangen wurde.
Ich hab mir auch wieder was gekauft, hab ja jetzt auch ein Boot.  3 neue Köder liegen hier schon bereit. Sind aber nur verschiedene Farbvarianten. Man hat halt auch Verluste und ich hab mich jetzt entschieden mir lieber die verlorenen nachzukaufen und dann nicht auf einmal ohne dazustehen. Mit denen fange ich was, den vertraue ich dann und dann fisch ich halt auch schwerpunktmäßig damit. Die Wolfsbarsche dieses Jahr haben sich allerdings wirklich verspätet und ich war dann zu früh da. So ist das Anlgerleben. Jetzt machen mir spys News Hoffung. Hab schöne Fotos bekommen. Auch wenn er sich beschwert es sei nix zu fressen dabei. Barrakuda schmeckt echt gut, man müsste ihn nur auch mal einmal probieren. Bluefish ist eigentlich auch ok, sofern frisch und dann schön als filet mit rosmarin. :l Und ansonsten hat er für sich zum fressen ja immerhin einen Denton und 2 Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Aber ist am jammern. Hoffentlich werd ich nicht mal so anspruchsvoll #t 

Vielleicht schreib ich ja mal nochmal ein Update zu dem ganzen Kram den ich mit meinem Boost so bereits erledigt habe. Ich kann nur wirklich sagen ist einiges an Arbeit dabei. Wenn das dann noch von Golfballhagel gestört wird kommt man nur schleppend vorwärts! 

TL Dario


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Für schwere Fälle von Fernweh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D1Miznhwe8


----------



## Nightfall (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das letze video ist wieder von Markos Vidalis. Der große Fisch am Ende ist "Litsa" (Lichia amia, ich glaube Gabelmakrele auf Deutsch). In Griechenland sie werden bis 20-30Kg, und ende August, September sind die Fangchancen höher. Sie beissen sehr aggresiv auf wobblern. Oberfläche und bis 1m tief ist ideal im September. Amberjacks kommen auch haüfig im gleichen zeit weil beide Fischsorten verfolgen die Hornhechts die in Massen auf Küstenähe kommen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo genau ist nen Palo.

Hab ich irgendwie in Spanien was verpasst, ich seh total selten Hornhechte?! Als ich im Herbst in Kroatien war, für ne Woche, da hab ich da auch total viele gesehen. Ich hab mal versucht Hornhechte zu fangen und hab mit ziemlich viel Aufwand einen einzigen gekriegt. Aber beim Schnorcheln hab ich die erst echt selten gesehen und ich bin viiiiel im Wasser.


----------



## Nightfall (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Als ich im Herbst in Kroatien war, für ne Woche, da hab ich da auch total viele gesehen.



Mitte - Ende August findet mann sie in Schwärmen in Ostgriechenland. Anfang September in Peloponese und Hauptgriechenlands Küsten und dann auf die Ionische inseln, Adriatisches Meer usw. Es ist fast jeden Jahr so (+- 1/2 Woche).

Die Beliebteste Methode ist ähnlich wie das Sbirulino angeln.
Rute ca. 3.30. Oberfläche-sbirulino oder buldo-wasserkugel. 1,5 - 2 m Vorfach, kleines aber starkes Haken und Fischfetzen (Sardine, Herring, Makrele, einfach Silbrig). Mann sieht die Attacke am Oberfläche, 1-2 sekunden warten damit die Haken im Maul ist (und nicht auf den "Schwert") und Anschlag. Wenn du ein Schwarm findest dann geht es Schlag auf Schlag.
Es geht auch mit kleine , schlanke, silbrige blinkers.

Extra Tipp: Wenn du den ersten Hornhecht fängst, dann hast du das beste Köder für alle weitetere. Dir Rückenfetzen sind lang und sehr silbrig. Es funktioniert prima.

Tipp 2: Ein Griechischer Hersteller (die Name fählt mir im Moment) hat folgendes Wobbler gebaut : http://goldfish.com.gr/resized/p-16-420.jpg (in viele Größen und Varianten, ich weiss nicht ob etwas ähnliches bei internationale Herstellern gibt). Diese Hornhecht-immität ist Topp während der Hornhecht saison für Amberjacks, Palomas, und andere Raubfischen

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## zulu (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> zulu |bla::g
> 
> jaja
> ganz einfach , keine farbe im gesicht...und...
> ...


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin
Zu meinem Nordspanienurlaub schreib ich nix,außer :c :r  |gr: #d
Aber was ist denn das für ein komischer blauer Vogel??


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lippfisch..


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stark!


----------



## zulu (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Lippfisch..



|bigeyes

falsch ! #d

Brasse ! 

such !  |thinkerg:


Z.


----------



## varuny-gruissan (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> falsch ! #d
> 
> ...




falsch ! #d

Lippfish !


:vik:


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lippfische


----------



## Nightfall (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Beide falsch |supergri

http://fishbase.org/summary/Spicara-maena.html

auf diese photo kann mann sie genauer sehen :

http://fishbase.org/Photos/PicturesSummary.php?StartRow=2&ID=4887&what=species&TotRec=9

Spicara maena. Auf griechisch heisst sie "Menoula" , auf spanisch  "Xucla/Chucla".

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Das letze video ist wieder von Markos Vidalis. Der große Fisch am Ende ist "Litsa" (Lichia amia, ich glaube Gabelmakrele auf Deutsch). In Griechenland sie werden bis 20-30Kg, und ende August, September sind die Fangchancen höher. Sie beissen sehr aggresiv auf wobblern. Oberfläche und bis 1m tief ist ideal im September. Amberjacks kommen auch haüfig im gleichen zeit weil beide Fischsorten verfolgen die Hornhechts die in Massen auf Küstenähe kommen.


Danke für deine zahlreichen Tipps
das Video bestätigt mich wieder  an Kunstköder zu glauben.
Dass die  "kleinen"Brassen auf 10-15cm Wobbler beissen hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Auch scheint die Köderführung eher langsam und ruckartig zu sein anstatt highspeed.
Ich bin die 1. 3 Septemberwochen unten, eigentlich bestes Angelwetter.


----------



## Nightfall (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin die 1. 3 Septemberwochen unten, eigentlich bestes Angelwetter.



Wo genau ? Vielleicht kenne ich ein Paar extra tips. 

September ist ideal für Amberjacks, Gabelmakrele, Mahi mahi , Hornhechte und Makrelen (wenn sie spät im August kommen).


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Alex ,das Foto passt.den kannte ich noch nicht.Aber meiner ist schöner und dicker.:q
Dieter


----------



## zulu (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Beide falsch |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach ja? wat denn dann ?

lachlach 


http://www.fishbase.org/photos/PicturesSummary.php?StartRow=3&ID=4887&what=species&TotRec=9


*Schnauzenbrasse*

	Acanthomorpha
Stachelflosser (Acanthopterygii)
Barschverwandte (Percomorpha)
Ordnung:	Barschartige (Perciformes)
Überfamilie:	Sparoidea
Familie:	Schnauzenbrassen

|bla:

#h

Z.


----------



## zulu (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Aber meiner ist schöner und dicker.:q
> Dieter



ja dieter,,,,ganz deutlich !

Die Proportionen und Farben ändern sich mit dem Alter .
Je nach Geschlecht und Geschlechtsreife.

Die Brassen aus dieser Gruppe werden in D auch allgemein  als

*Pikarellen* bezeichnet.

http://www.riffaquaristik.at/lex_index.php?fishid=398&catid=15


----------



## Nightfall (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> ach ja? wat denn dann ?
> 
> lachlach
> 
> ...



Ok nicht ganz falsch  Die Familie Brasse ist richtig gross...
Auf Englisch heissen sie auch Pickarel (die maena hier, die smaris auch die viel mehr verbreitet ist).


----------



## zulu (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

stimmt, alles etwas verwirrend mit den vielen verschiedenen Namen für ein und den selben Fisch
mit der Bezeichnung Brasse macht man es sich schon einfach
darum zählt auch nur der lateinische Name

trotzdem alles sehr interessant 

.............warum  überhaupt Schnauzenbrassen ............

was denkt ihr ?

#h

Z.


----------



## hoe (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe jetzt ca 40 Seiten von euren Beiträgen gelesen. Schön was ihr alles erlebt am Mittelmeer. Ich werde diesen Sommer wider zwei Wochen in Calabrien verbringen. Bis jetzt habe ich den Anglern nur zugesehen. Dieses Jahr würde ich gerne selbst die Angel schwingen. Daher habe ich ein paar Fragen:

- Kann man die billigen Angebote (Ebay.it)http://www.ebay.it/itm/SURF-CASTING-MULINELLO-PESCA-CANNA-MARE-SURF-CASTING-FLUOROCARBON-PIOMBI-/250904104621?pt=Pesca&hash=item3a6b0ccead#ht_12162wt_841
gebrauchen? Brauche die Ausrüstung nur ca. 5 mal im Jahr.
- Kennt sich jemand mit dem Angebot in Italienischen Angelgeschäfte in Calabrien (Soverato, Davoli) aus?
- Wie sind die Preise vor Ort?
- Hat vielleicht schon jemand in der besagten Region geangelt?

So, fertig mit den Fragen

Gruss

Raphael


----------



## broki (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich kann zum Angebot nicht alzuviel zu sagen..aber ich würd ganz klar die Finger davon lassen..das Gerät wird am Meer halt stark beansprucht. Es gibt günstiges brauchbares Gerät aber mit 50 Euro kommst du nicht weg.. 100-150 Euro wirst du wohl hinlegen müssen..und für 5 mal im Jahr würd ich mir etwas zumindest brauchbares zulegen..kenne die Angebotene Ware nicht müsstest dich schon darüber informieren. ansonsten kann ich mal schauen was ich finde um mit niedrigen Budget eine anständige Kombo zusammenszustellen..meld dich einfach.
Gruss broki


----------



## ChrissyI (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, auch ich habe mich durch die meisten Seiten des Tröts durchgeackert. In diesem August soll es nach Elba gehen. Kenne das Mittelmeer bis jetzt nur von Postkarten. 
Denke die Angelmethoden sind mir soweit klar, obwohl ich natürlich für jeden Tip dankbar bin. Ich habe bloss noch immer nicht gefunden ob man nun eine Angellizens fürs Meer in Italien braucht oder nicht. Wenn nötig, wo krieg ich die her? Vielen Dank für alle Infos ChrissyI


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Wo genau ? Vielleicht kenne ich ein Paar extra tips.
> 
> September ist ideal für Amberjacks, Gabelmakrele, Mahi mahi , Hornhechte und Makrelen (wenn sie spät im August kommen).


Chalkidiki/Amoulianie
Mahis sehe ich dort seit 3 Jahren immer wieder
es wimmelt dort auch nur so vor Hornhechten.
Ich hatte 2 brutale Amberjack Bisse die haben mir aber die Schnur zerfetzt.
Beide Bisse bekam ich auf einen schlanken silbern/blauen Blinker.
Ich hoffe dieses Jahr klappt es besser.


----------



## Nightfall (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ChrissyI schrieb:


> Ich habe bloss noch immer nicht gefunden ob man nun eine Angellizens fürs Meer in Italien braucht oder nicht. Wenn nötig, wo krieg ich die her? Vielen Dank für alle Infos ChrissyI



In Italien:
Meer: Keine Angellizenz erforderlich *
Fluß & Seen (Offene/Staatliche) : ca 25 euro / jahr (Mann findet sie am Post)
Private Seen& Flußstrecke: Tageslizens vor Ort & Jahreslizens wie oben

*Es gibt aber Mindestmassen. Die wichtigste Fische:

Kein Fisch under 7 cm , egal was.
Meeräsche: 20 cm
Wolfsbarsch: 23 cm
Sargo (und fast alle Brassen): 15 cm
Dorade: 20 cm
Zackenbarsch: 45 cm
Makrelen: 18 cm
Bonito: 25 cm
Kleine Thunfisch sorten : 30 cm
Aal: 25 cm
Flunder: 15 cm
Thunfisch: 1 pro Schiff, pro Woche 70cm +
Seeteufel: 30 cm

Weitere Regeln und Regeln für Elba : http://www.infoelba.net/sport-und-freizeit/wassersport/sportfischen/


----------



## Nightfall (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Chalkidiki/Amoulianie
> Mahis sehe ich dort seit 3 Jahren immer wieder
> es wimmelt dort auch nur so vor Hornhechten.
> Ich hatte 2 brutale Amberjack Bisse die haben mir aber die Schnur zerfetzt.
> ...



Das ist sehr gut. Wenn du Mahis gesehen hast und Amberjack bisse hast, dann kennst du ein idealer Ort.
Sie kommen immer auf den gleichen Ort auf gleichem Zeitpunkt jedes Jahr. September ist super für Beide (und Litsas (Palos) auch).
Es gibt auch weniger Touristen und das hilft auch sehr 
Starke geräte !! Im September Amberjacks bis 40 Kg kommen in 2-3m tief Wasser !

Mahi Mahi (und für Europäisches barracuda auch) :
Mit silber blinker bist du 100% richtig. Seit Jahren das erfolgreichste blinker beim schleppen für beide Sorte in Griechenland ist dieses hier : 
http://www.zafiropoulos.gr/shop/images/stories/pp238.jpg

Effzet slim standard ist auch gut, und die italenische Ilba macht auch gute schlanke blinkers.
Schlanke silbrige blinkers mit weisse Federn sind auch sehr fängig : 
http://www.dilaveris.gr/components/com_eshop/product_images/tech_koytalia_syrtis_12cm.jpg 
(Technofish ist griechisch und die Produkten sind perfekt für griechische Gewässer: http://www.technofish.gr/spoons.htm)

Für Amberjacks auch lange wobblern. Alles was Meeräsche, Hornhecht immitiert, Blau/silbrig, silbrig. Jigging und shore jigging sind auch sehr erfolgreich.

Wenn du Zugriff an Boot hast, dann kannst du mit 4-5 Knoten sehr erfolgreich schleppen (Tipp: In der Nähe von Bojen, Mahis lieben Schatten !)

Wenn du 1-2 Tage in Thessaloniki verbringst, dann Kalitzis : http://www.kalaitzis.gr ist Topp um alles zu finden.

In Ammouliani war ich nie. Ich habe freunde gefragt und sie ist besonders fischreich. Weiter infos die ich bekommen habe:
Die aussenseite wo die Ferries kommen ist tief,ideal für spinning und shore jigging (und alle tiefstelle im Küstenähe) und viele gute Stellen im Sudöst teil des insels.
Ai Giorgis und Alikes sind gut für surfcasting auf Brassen (am Abend noch besser, du muss aber immer mit viele Conger Aale zu rechnen).


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey hey da ist jemand bestens informiert.
Alle Orte sagem mir was,
ich fische dort seit Jahren aber früher nur mit dem Poliangistro auf Meeräschen.
Zu Wobblern in Kombination mit Meer habe ich immer noch ein gespaltenes verhältnis.
bestenfalls in der Dämmerung lief es ein bisschen.
Hornies konnte ich mit einem oberflächenwobbler fangen.


Ich finde leider nicht mehr genau diesen Blinker.
Ich denke es war ein efzett.
Habe mich aber mit ähnlichen Modellen eingedeckt.

Den shop kenne ich habe dort mal Wobbler bestellt#h
vielen Dank.

Nicht falsch verstehen ich bin bis obenhin voll mit Wobblern die Meeräschen, kleine Brassen und Hornies imitieren aber bis lang ging es schlecht.

Surf bzw. einfach vom Strand angeln ist an besagten Buchten schwierig da es immer noch genaug Turis gibt.
Habe aber noch ein paar andere ins Auge gefasst.

Boot ann ich mieten und habe ich auch schon.
Ich habe auf Mahis mit lebender meeräsche geschleppt vielleicht 1-2 Knoten und an der Oberfläche.

Das Problem wenn ich alleine mit meiner freundin fahre, wäre ich allein auf dem Boot und das geht einfach nicht.
Fahren, steuern, auf die Ruten aufpassen, aufpassen, dass niemand die Ruten kreuzt usw.
Ich hoffe aber noch auf meinen Kumpel.

Bei Tripitie soll letztes Jahr ein mahi mit über 1m gesehen worden sein 5min bevor ich da war#q

Ich habe diesen Mai mit einer einfachen laufblei Montage(von AFbaumgartner empfohlen) auf Brassen geangelt.
ging einigermassen aber die Bissanzeige ist schwierig sowie das Kleinzeug.
Ich denke ich werde eine Rute für das Ufer brauchen.
Ich binwahrscheinlich nur 1 Nacht in saloniki aber ich werde ein paar in Volos sein und dort kenne ich ein gutes Geschäft, in dem ein augewanderter Deutscher arbeitet|supergri
am Pileon soll es ordentlich etwas zu holen geben.
mach ich auch noch mal.

Mit Gummi bzw. Jigkopf habe ich kaum gefischt, da ich im Hafen immer sehr viele Hänger auf Grund habe
muss aber eigentlich gut gehen.
Ich sammele jedes jahr etwas Erfahrung, doch werden meine erwartungen meist etwas getrübt in den ersten tagen.
dann lerne ich mich in demut zu üben und konnte bis dahin immer eine kleine Bernsteinmakrele, einen Mahi und ein paar nette Brassen fangen.
Vor 3 jahren war mein kumpel dabei und wir konnten insgesamt 4 Mahis fangen.
Wenn ich wieder auf mahis gehe versuche ich größere zu bekommen, da unsere arg klein waren(50cm).
Am liebsten würde ich makrelen fangen schöner Fisch schöner Drill und schmeckt super oder ein paar schöne Brassen oder oder.
geht um diese zeit auch Kalamari?


----------



## Nightfall (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfisch:

Das Problem im Meer ist das sie riesig ist, und mit kunstködern sie auszusuchen ist besser mit dem Boot.
Wenn du aber ein guter Ort findest und die Fische da sind , dann sind sie sehr fängig (du kannst die videos von Markos Vidalis sehen und dann kannst du sicher sein) :q

Lebendige fische als köder zu benutzen (meeräsche, hornhechte, usw) ist in Griechenland erlaubt und es kommt 
auf wo deine persönliche grenze an Tierquellerei liegen.

Mit Gummis habe ich 0 Erfolg gehabt auch, so ich wurde nicht weiter probieren. Aber eine Wasserkugel und 1,5 mtr. vorfach mit Sandaal (z.B von Red Gill)
ist sehr fängig bei kleinere Raubfische (Wolfsbarsch, Makrelen, kleine Mahis, kleine Amberjacks (in Griechenland die Amberjacks heissen Magiatika, die kleine heissen Manalia).

1-2 Knoten sind zu wenig für Mahis. Mahis und Barracudas : 4-5, Amberjacks und Gabemakrelen: 3.
2 sind besser für Tiefschleppen auf Brassen (Dentex) und Zackenbarsche.

Wenn du auf lokale Fischladen in Volos oder Thessaloniki für ein "Kinigos sirti" fragst dann bekommst du ein gutes Schleppsystem für Mahis.
Es ist zeit deine freundin zu "Designated driver" zu machen

Tripiti ist auch gut für Brassen.

Die Laufblei montage it Nr.1 für alle Brassenartige. Sie haben ein hartes maul, wen sie winderstand kriegen dans spucken sie den Haken.
Mit dem Laufbleisobald sie den Köder genommen haben und keine Widerstand haben dann drehen sie Richtung Meer. Dann kommt dein Anschlag.
Die Laufblei montage hast du vielleicht auf griechisch als "monagkistro" gehört (poliagkistro = viele (poli) Haken (agkistri) , monagkistro = ein (mono) Haken)
Das einzige Problem ist die Hakengröße. Dorade braucht etwa größer und stärker, sargos, mourmoura und die andere brassen etwa kleinere. Nr 4 ist and die Grenze für beide.
wenn du gezielt auf tsipoura (dorade) gehst dann eher Großer.

Tsipoura 1,5 Kg in Ammouliani, vielleicht kannst du den Landschaft erkennen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jed1TDR_ngA

Mit Wolfsbarsch mußt du nicht rechnen. Es gibt auf jedenfall ein ganzjähriges bestand (überall in Griechenland) zwischen 500gr - 2Kg, diese sind alle Farm-flüchtlinge. Ab und zu ein paar Größere.
Die richtige Großen (bis 10Kg) kommen in Massen im Dezember und bleiben bis März . Sie leichen und dann beginnt ihre Reise nach oben (Mann findet sie dann ab Anfangs Sommer
in England , Holland , Deutschland wenn das Wasser ca. 13 und mehr grad ist). Winter ist die Beste Jahreszeit für Wolfsbärsche in Griechenland in ganz flache Gewässer. Wenn es auch ein Fluß abfluß in der nähe gibt dann ist es viel viel besser. Ammouliani hat viele im Winter. Kavala und Alexandroupoli auch.

Makrelen kommen im August und ab und zu im September. Du brauchst aber unbedingt ein Boot und ein Ort. 

Kalamari:
September bis März ist ihre Zeit.
Zuerst kommen die "Trapsala" (Todarodes sagittatus). Sie sind Größer (bis 15Kg)  als die "echte" kalamaris und billiger 8ich finde sie auch lecker)

Die echte Kalamaris (Loligo vulgaris) kommen später am meistens im Winter.

Für beide brauchst du Boot mit Lampe , und Nacht mit so Voll wie möglich Mond. Die Loligo vulgaris in bestimmte Orte kannst du auch vom Ufer fischen.
Sepias sind ganzjähring in viel flächer GEwässer aber relative vereinzelt. "Htapodia" kraken kannst du jederzeit fangen. Die richtig größe kommen aber im Winter.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich überlege mir eine Brandungsrute für das Mittelmeer zuzulegen.
Da die Bisserkennung an meiner Spinnrute ungenügend war.
Nru mal eine Frage wieso habe die BR so ein dermaßen hohes WG
ich denke mein schwerstes belei wir zwischen 50-75Gr haben.
Ich habe kaum Brandung.
Auch ein 15gr. Blei hielt den Köder am Platz.
ich möchte ja keine Futterkörbe werfen.

Ein weiteres Problem entweder ich kaufe die Rute in griechenland oder hier dann muss ich sie aber teuer mit dem Flugzeug mitnehmen.
Gibt es BR auch als Reiseruten bzw. welche marken werden denn in Gr vertrieben?


----------



## Nightfall (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fast alle Marken die du hier findest kannst (etwa teurer sehr wahrscheinlich) und vielleicht manche Itallienische mehr. Teleskopische Rute findest du auch . Es muss nicht ein reines Brandungsrute sein. Casting Rute sind auch gut. Wie du sagst kleine Bleis sind auch ok, es gibt keine starke Strömmung. Wenn Blei + köder zwischen 50-70gr ist dann ist es ok. Die Österreichische Byron hat zusammen mit eine Grieche (er screibt in Angelzeitschriften und ein profi im Bereich casting auf Dorade und Wolfsbarsch : http://www.nightfishing.gr/tsipg_files/copy_of_p6170009.jpg) ein idealles Rute für griechische Gewässer :  http://www.zafiropoulos.gr/shop/ind...ategory_id=57&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53  entwickelt.
Greco ist 3.90m , 350gr. , 3 Teile Steckrute, Wurfgewicht 50-110 (aber es wirft 30 gr problemlos ganz weit) es kostet ca. 75 euro. So etwas ähnliches wäre ideal.


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> @ulfisch:
> 
> Das Problem im Meer ist das sie riesig ist, und mit kunstködern sie auszusuchen ist besser mit dem Boot.
> Wenn du aber ein guter Ort findest und die Fische da sind , dann sind sie sehr fängig (du kannst die videos von Markos Vidalis sehen und dann kannst du sicher sein) :q
> ...


Danke für die vielen Tipps,
wir konnten Mahis auf meeräsche fangen bei ca. 1-1.5 Kn.
Werde mal schneller probieren.
Tja meine Freundin wenn sie estwas nicht will stellt sie sich blöd.

Bei dem Video bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob es auf den kl. Inseln ist drainia oder bei Aigos Georgos
habe Haken größe 6-8 für Brassen genommen.
mein lieblingköder war Kalamari das hat das kleinzuegs nicht so schnell runtergefressen
Ganze Garnelen an den Haken gebunden könnte auch gut gehen.
Wie erwähnt ich habe richtige Brocken WB im April mai gesehen 5-10KG aber im Sommer nie.
Das Problem mit dem Boot(Nr.2) ist, dass es ein Mietboot ist, ich kann also nie ganz früh bzw. ganz spät raus.

Die Meeräschen habe wir am Einzelhaken bzw. Drilling geschleppt ohne Stinger.
Bei Hornhechten wäre ein System super.
Ich muss nicht lebend schleppen aber wenn man so wenig Ahnung hat und damit mal erfolg hatte gibt man eine erfolgreiche Methode nicht so schnell auf.

Tripiti ist als Angelstelle sehr beliebt, sind eigentlich immer ein paar Fischer da.
Denke ich werde das auch mal machen auf Grund.

Früher habe ich viele Hoktapodia gefangen aber irgendwie werden es weniger.
Ausserdem reizen sie mich nicht so, da ich sie wenn schon nur gegrillt und eingelegt mag.

Danke Dir schonmal für die ganzen Tipps.
Du bzw. deine Kumpels scheinen sich sehr gut in der gegend auszukennen#6


----------



## Nightfall (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mahis Schleppen :
Die Geschwindigkeit die ich gesagt habe ist für Kunstköder. (bei 5 knoten bleibt von den Meeräsche nichts am haken |supergri )

Probier mal beide (Kunstköder schnell und Naturköder langsamer 1,5 - max 3). Nicht nur fische sondern grosse Kalamari streifen : http://*ih.us/a/img546/7337/5fot.jpg , Mahis stehen total auf weiss !

Wenn es um ein Schwarm geht sie sind alle fast gleich gross (0,5 - 1,5 Kg), die Grossere sind Vereinzelt im kleine Abstand.

Hornhecht auf system :  http://www.technofish.gr/english/ACCESORIES/images/zarganasistm12.jpg

Beide Meeräsche und Hornhecht zu erst töten. Lebending nur wenn du mit wasserkugel vom uUfer angelst.

Brassen:
6-8 ist vielleicht etwa zu kleine für grossere Dorade , für die andere ist super.

Wolfsbarsche in April in Ammouliani ist sehr möglich. Die wasser ist etwa kälter als in Aegina und Peloponesse wo ich früher gefischt habe. Zwischen Ammouliani und Ouranoupoli ist ein sehr grosses WB passage.

Die meisten Tipps die ich bekomme sind aus Freunde die psarotoufeko (Harpoon) unterwasser auf WB in Amoulianni fischen (im Winter) und Dentex und Zackenbarsche im Sommer.

So ist es mit Oktapodia. Ab und zu kommen sie in massen, andere Jahre nicht so viel. Und die Touristen spielen auch eine wichtige Rolle. Viele (meistens ältere Grieche) benutzen leider Chlorine oder Kupferoxide (CuSO4.5H2O). Sie ist streng verboten (der Oktopus kommt sofort raus, fast blind und sein loch ist unbrauchbar für andere Tiere für viele Jahre).

Nichts zu danken für den Tipps, ich freue mich sehr. Hoffentlich findest du etwas hilfreich. Ich bin gespannt auf dein Ruckkehr und Bericht. |supergri

GRuß,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super danke Dir Alex,
besuch uns doch mal auf Amoulianie bin ab dem 2 oder 3. September da.


----------



## broki (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ ulfish

...schon wider einer der behauptet mit unter 30 gramm gewicht den  auf grund angeln zu können..#d 
also ganz ehrlich aber mit 15 gramm bekommst du deine schnur einfach nicht auf die nötige spannung und es treibt so oder so ab.egal müsst ihr wissen..
Ich empfehle dir ne Karpfenrute zum grundangeln..gibts glaub ich häufiger mal in transportmass, ist vom WG her perfekt und für grosse schwere fische gemacht..:m

#h gruss broki


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es hat einfach gut geklappt bei kaum Wellen und null Wind.
Bei stärkerem wind natürlich nicht, da hätte ein schwereres nicht geschadet.

Das mit der Karpfenrute kam mir auch wo ist denn da der riesen Unterschied?
Beide lang und für große Weiten mit starken Reserven und Spitzenaktion.


----------



## broki (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

naja Karpfenruten sind doch ein bischen feiner..Brandungsruten haben ein WG von bis zu 300g, Karpfenruten eher bis 150g..150g sind perfekt fürs Mittelmeer..


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute jetzt meld ich mich auch nochmal. Erstmal großes Lob Alex und vielen Dank das du deine Infos in dem Maße mit uns teilst! Find ich wirklich super. 
Ein paar Sachen will ich dann aber auch noch anmerken. 

15gr beim Surfcastin machen doch keinen Spaß! Ich fische mit 50-80gr glaube ich. Immer Laufblei, hab mit 2 Haken gefischt, aber gebissen haben sie immer nur auf den Haken vor dem Blei. Ausnahme Petermännchen. Vor dem Blei, sprich knapp über Grund. 
Zu meinem Tackle da sag ich jetzt mal nur folgendes. Low Budget. Ich hab mir da mehrere Sachen gekauft gehabt. Vom Decathlon oder Aldi. 2 Teleruten hatte ich und eine Steckrute. Das Zeug ist nicht teuer und man darf auch nix erwarten, aber bis so eine Rute mal vergammelt ist dauert es auch Jahre! Und da meine ich auch ganz ohne Pflege, wenn ihr die ruten immer brav abspült dann leben Metallteile ja nochmal viel länger. Das hab ich da alles garnicht gemacht. Als Rollen hatte ich welche von Decathlon. Die kosten 7 (!) Euro, das ist weniger als eine Flasche Öl für die Wartung kostet. Und wenn man die nicht in den Sand schmeißt, halten die auch!!! Ich hab damit gefangen. Ich betreibe das jetzt nicht mehr so oft, lohnen tuts sich bei uns eigentlich nur im Sommer und da gehts erst nach Sonnenuntergang. Mein Hausstrand hat relativ viel Seegras und Felsen und deshalb kann ich nicht überall auf Sand werfen. Dafür konzentrieren sich restliche Strandbesucher auf diese kleinen Abschnitte (2 20m Abschnitte) Gefangen hab ich dann mit Einsiedlerkrebsen, durch den Panzer stechen und in den weichen Hinterleib die Hakenspitze. Top-Köder! Da gibts aber so einige. 
Soviel zu den Brassen. 
Zu Kalmaren. Brauch man kein Lampenboot. Funziniert genauso ohne. Ich bin immer Spinfischen gegangen. Köder gibts teuer oder billig. Ich hab wegen der von Land hohen Verluste ( Ich fische auf Felsen) die billigen. Kosten dann 1,80 oder so. Fürs spinning sind die Köder mit einem Blei vorne versehen. Das castet man dann und lässt es absinken um es dann langsam wieder reinzuholen. Ich fische immer auf Grund, weil ich auf Sepia aus bin. Kalmare werden aber natürlich auch genommen. Man kann natürlich auch im Mittelwasser etc. fischen und somit die Chance auf Kalmare erhöhen. Vom Boot aus wird bei uns im Winter gefischt und zwar am Tage sowie auch bei Nacht. Die Methode am Tag ist Driftfischen mit mehreren Ködern,funktioniert auch sehr gut! Nachts dann Lampenfischerei, die ist allerdings in Spanien bereits verboten! 

Zum Krakenfang. Ich mach das entweder wie vorher beschrieben mit der Spinangel oder beim Driften. Aber dieses Jahr z.B. war echt nix los mit Kraken auf die Spinangel. Nur beim Driften gute Exemplare von über 1kg. Die sind schon wirklich lecker, eine Nacht eingefroren und dann wieder aufgetaut. Dabei platzen die Zellen und es werden katabole Enzyme freigesetzt. Die zersetzen dann die langen Eiweißfasern die den Kraken gummig machen. Dann muss man ihn echt lange kochen. 1h oder mehr. Ich habe dafür einen Extratopf, denn der Kraken färbt das Wasser rot und dieses rot kriegt man aus dem Topf nicht mehr raus. Ich freu mich jetzt schon wieder drauf Kraken zu essen. Zum Kraken kochen hat im Übrigen jeder seine eigene Meinung. Jeder macht es anders. Ich gebe nur mal als Tipp: einen Zweig Rosmarin mitkochen, dann stinkts nicht so. 
Also mit Chemiekeulen kraken fangen ist aber auch wirklich kein Zeugnis großen Sportsgeistes. Ich fange sie mit der Hand oder mit meinem selbstgeschnitzten und gespitzten Olivenpinn. Damit stech ich bei einem Kraken der in seiner Höhle sitzt in den Kopf. Der Kraken will sich befreien und steckt dann einen oder mehrere Arme am Pinn entlang, da kann man greifen und ihn rausziehen. Je größer ein Kraken ist, desto schwieriger wirds. 
EIgentlich hab ich das bestimmt alles schonmal geschrieben aber egal.


----------



## broki (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ist wie immer beim angeln es geht auch billiges Gerät..nur können beim Brandungsangeln auch Fische gefangen werden die mehrere Kilo wiegen..Doraden, Dentex, Wolfsbarsch, Bluefish, Gabelmakrele usw. und dann mit einer 7 euro Rolle, haha gute Nacht! die ziehen dann schön ab und nehmen zuerst mal ordentlich Schnur..Bei der Rute kannst du sparen, die Weite leidet dann halt..ist je nach dem völlig irelevant, auf der anderen Seite kann es auch sein das du halt nicht bis zum Fisch kommst..bei der Rolle würd ich halt immer etwas anständiges Kaufen, gerade beim Meeresangeln..


----------



## Pumba86 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

1995 diverse kleine Lippfische in Cala Radjada auf Malle. 
Mit Vatter schön die Wurst vom Frühstücksbuffet geklaut und ab an die Stippe damit, ich weiß noch was ich für ein riesen Spass hatte bei den vielen bunten Fischen, als kleiner Jaust


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann zeig mal her deinen Dentex den du am Sandstrand gefangen hast und den Bluefish auf Einsiedlerkrebs würd ich auch gerne mal sehen. 7€ ist natürlich absolut garnichts, das ist China*******. Aber es hat auch funktioniert! Wie ich aber schon gesagt habe: momentan betreibe ich das kaum noch. Jetzt da ich nen Boot habe vermutlich noch seltener.


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi,

wirklich gut deine Beiträge zu GR, Alex.
Allerdings wandern die Wolfsbarschbestände des östlichen Mittelmeeres ganz sicher nicht in den Atlantik/Nordsee. Das sind (auch genetisch) verschiedene Bestände mit eigenen Laichgebieten.
Eher ist anzunehmen, dass sie sich bei hohen Wassertemperaturen in kühlere=sauerstoffhaltigere Schichten zurückziehen.

Ruten mit guter Bissanzeige fürs leichte Brandungsangeln auf Brassen könnten schlicht Feederruten sein; ich finde auch eine 3lbs Karpfenrute zu hart.
Vielleicht mal ein Versuch mit selbsthakenden Circlehooks!
Auf Brassen in jedem Fall je leichter, desto besser. Am besten wäre m.M. nach ein freier Köder.
Der Fisch muss Schnur nehmen können.
30g Blei sind je nach Situation ok. Hab grad bei einem griechischen Anbieter (http://www.thalassashop.com/default.aspx) Tiroler Hölzl in dieser Gewichtsklasse gekauft, damit die Schnur definitiv frei durch den Wirbel kann
Ich glaube, man sollte erst mal ziemlich komplett alles kippen, was man vom Süßwasserangeln in Mitteleuropa gewöhnt ist.
Mittelmeerfische sind noch viel schlimmere Zicken, als unsere hier; außer Muränen und Chanoi, die fressen auf Teufel komm raus.

Morgen, Kinners, gehts übrigens wieder los in meinen griechischen Rutenwald. Hab ne Einladung vom Papas tou Choriou zum Nachtangeln auf Mourmouria (Marmorbrassen) und eine zum Jiggen/Kabura auf nem Offshore-Boot.
Werde dann berichten.

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wirklich gut deine Beiträge zu GR, Alex.
> Allerdings wandern die Wolfsbarschbestände des östlichen Mittelmeeres ganz sicher nicht in den Atlantik/Nordsee. Das sind (auch genetisch) verschiedene Bestände mit eigenen Laichgebieten.
> ...



Danke für den Puren Neid,
mit dem ich jetzt in die Arbeit muss#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg. Mir wurde bereits versprochen, dass spy meinen Tümpel nächste Woche leerfischt. Mal sehen ob für mich noch was drin bleibt.
Das mit den Wolfsbarschen halte ich auch mal für Unsinn, das wäre schon ein bisschen weit! Ich glaube da gibts eher nen Bestand Mittelmeer der dann in kühle Regionen umzieht. Entweder z.b. mein Cap de Creus oder halt in andere Tiefenschichten. Und dann einen Atlantikbestand der dann da rumwandert. Z.b. von Algarve bis Irland und sonstwo.


----------



## Nightfall (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Morgen, Kinners, gehts übrigens wieder los in meinen griechischen Rutenwald. Hab ne Einladung vom Papas tou Choriou zum Nachtangeln auf Mourmouria (Marmorbrassen) und eine zum Jiggen/Kabura auf nem Offshore-Boot.
> Werde dann berichten.



 Deine Griechisch sprackenntnisse sind ganz gut Andreas !
Papas tou Choriou....  :m
Marmorbrassen sind ganz lecker, und vielleicht die vorsichtigste Brassen wenn sie gross sind. Kein widerstand ist ein muss.
Ich warte besonders auf dein Jiggen bericht. Ich habe nie Jigging gemacht und es ist im Trend jetzt in GR auch ! |supergri

ulfisch : Thalassashop ist ganz gut, ist im Sindos Thessaloniki.



> Ich glaube, man sollte erst mal ziemlich komplett alles kippen, was man vom Süßwasserangeln in Mitteleuropa gewöhnt ist.
> Mittelmeerfische sind noch viel schlimmere Zicken, als unsere hier;



Das ist 101% richting. Fische gibt es. Sie sind aber sehr vorsichtig und alles ist von Ort, Jahreszeit und art des Angelns sehr abhängig.



> außer Muränen und Chanoi, die fressen auf Teufel komm raus



Und Conger am Abend... #q


Alex


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...nightfall: Den mporoun na ton idoune, ta psaria ton papa stin nychta, gia auto fernei synnexia apo 20 me 30 kommatia mourmourakia o poustis |gr:... mporei na einai ta skoulikia tou bammena stov agiasmo... ??? |kopfkrat

...und damit nun nicht gleich alle schimpfen: Unser Dorf-Pope ist deswegen ein so erfolgreicher Marmorbrassenangler, weil man ihn nachts nicht sieht und weil er seine Seeringelwürmer in Weihwasser mariniert...


----------



## Nightfall (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> ...nightfall: Den mporoun na ton idoune, ta psaria ton papa stin nychta, gia auto fernei synnexia apo 20 me 30 kommatia mourmourakia o poustis |gr:... mporei na einai ta skoulikia tou bammena stov agiasmo... ??? |kopfkrat


:vik:|supergri|jump:


----------



## ulfisch (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Andreas spricht fließend griechisch so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.
Ich nur ein paar Brocken wird aber noch#h
mathaino tora


----------



## Nightfall (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nicht nur fließend, sonst macht er auch gute Witze die schwierig zu übersetzen sind.


----------



## broki (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dann zeig mal her deinen Dentex den du am Sandstrand gefangen hast und den Bluefish auf Einsiedlerkrebs würd ich auch gerne mal sehen. 7€ ist natürlich absolut garnichts, das ist China*******. Aber es hat auch funktioniert! Wie ich aber schon gesagt habe: momentan betreibe ich das kaum noch. Jetzt da ich nen Boot habe vermutlich noch seltener.



Wer redet denn hier von Dentex auf Sanduntergrund und Bluefish auf Einsiedlerkrebs? und wie du mit deinen 7€ Ruten den Köder auf eine gute Wurfweite bringst oder einen solchen Run: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj1vkabSUZ4 , parierst will ich ja mal sehen.. |gutenach


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich werd das jetzt sicher nicht mit dir diskutieren.


----------



## broki (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich werd das jetzt sicher nicht mit dir diskutieren.


naja du hast mir ja die Worte im Mund umgedreht oder..und was ich sage meine ich durchaus ernst..man kann auch gut auf handlange Fischsuppenware angeln, aber es sind durchaus gute und schwere Fische vom Strand aus auf Grund möglich und dazu braucht man das nötige Gerät, fertig.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo da stimme ich dir zu. Wobei der Typ in dem Video glaube ich im Atlantik angelt. Ich wünsch euch allen mal solche Fische!


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier nochmal passend zum Thema heavy surfcasting http://machado-surfcasting.blogspot.de/


----------



## Hornhecht9 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

in 2 wochen gehts nach Italien und ich würde auch gerne von Betonplatos und Buchten-reinragenden Steinhaufen ein wenig angeln.Ich habe vor es mit Pose und Kunstködern zu probieren. 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur meine Spinnrute 2,70 und eine Rolle mit 20er geflochtenen mitnehmen.Mir geht es auch nicht um den großen Fang sondern einfach nur um den Spaß,wenn was großes dabei ist bin ich aber auch nicht böse !  

Also habt ihr Erfahrungen Tips? 

Welche Kunstköder,Köder etc..? 

Bin über jede Hilfe glücklich


----------



## ulfisch (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nimm mit was kleine (oder große) Meeräschen und Hornhecht imitiert
bzw. andere Futterfische.
Ein schlanker Blinker in silber blau schadet nie.


----------



## Nightfall (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alle reisende nach Griechenland , bitte eure Geräte verstärken  :q:q :







Das ist gestern in Peloponese passiert. 2 Wildschweine schwimmen richtung kleine Insel (die 3 Km aus der Hauptland entfernt ist !) :vik:

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## broki (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Hornhecht ..Thread durchlesen..darüber wurde hier mehr als genug geschrieben..

@ Nightfall..hahahahaha sehr geil


----------



## Hornhecht9 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ broki  vielleicht hat einer noch die ein oder andere sache im kopf..das würde mir die 100 seiten ersparen ..


----------



## Franz_x (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Hornhecht9: Vielleicht fällt es leichter zu helfen, wenn Du schreibst, wo es hin gehen soll....Du wirst ja auch nicht schreiben " bin für zwei Wochen in Deutschland im Urlaub und will dort mit Schwimmer oder Blinker fischen...". 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## broki (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wobbler zwischen 5-20cm in Blau,Grau,Silber natürliche Farben, einige Schockfarben Gelb, Weiss auch immer gut,mit rotem Kopf..Poper um die 10cm, Farbe nicht so wichtig..Gummi funktionieren Krebsimitate ganz gut und vielleicht Twister..schlanke Blinker, Farbe wie Wobbler..Mit der Köderführung variieren..von schnell bis langsam, mal mit spinnstops, alle Wasserschichten abfischen,Weisswasser nicht vergessen!
Wenn du fische jagen siehst anwerfen und so schnell kurbeln wie du kannst :m 
Posenangeln wie immer: Ebenfalls verschiedene Wassertiefen absuchen..köder: Fischfetzten, Teig , Brot, Maden, Schnecken vom Felsen(häuschen kaputschlagen) seeringelwurm, Tintenfischstückchen..

Ich persönlich würde Fluorocarbonvorfach nutzen ab 0.25mm aufwärts..je nach dem.stabile und rostfreie Hacken, vorallem an den Kunstköder..und kuf dir paar squidjigs für tintenfische..falls du die magst..


----------



## Hornhecht9 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@broki  Vielen vielen dank


----------



## Hornhecht9 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Franz_x 

Stimmt !  

Ich bin in der nähe von rimini.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man muss schon wissen was man will, wir haben hier inzwischen über 1000 Beiträge zum Thema Mittelmeer im Thread und du wirst auch Infos bekommen wenn du nur 100 liest. Also so isses ja nicht! 

@Nightfall So ein Bild hat mir spy auch Anfang des Jahres geschickt, ich konnts nicht glauben aber die Viecher gehen wirklich schwimmen. Bei spy waren die noch nichtmal unterwegs zu irgendeiner Insel, die schwammen wohl einfach so da rum.

Squidjigs ist die Frage, das Wasser muss kalt genug sein. 

@Hornhecht Mach dir vom spinfischen nicht die größten Hoffnungen, einfach ist es nicht. Das dauert bis sich Erfolge zeigen, was aber nicht heißen muss das du nichts fängst! Kannst ja auch die ganze Zeit top Bedingungen haben!


----------



## Hornhecht9 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorpion mal sehen was sich machen lässt am anreise tag nehm ich erstmal eine rute und meine spinnerbox und suche mir ein paar spots das fischen mit der pose ist bei mir eher zweitrangig


----------



## Nightfall (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Rimini Region gibt es auch viele Forellenseen (die auch andere Fischsorten haben). Manche sie bekannt für ihre Karpfenbestand :
http://de.riviera.rimini.it/situr/spass-und-entspannung/sport/wassersport (2 seiten, ließ wo es Angeln oder Sportangeln steht)

Eine suche nach "Rimini pesca" im youtube ist immer wert.

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren ein Artikel gelesen über das hier:

www.riminifishing.it (leider nur auf Italienisch)

Die deutsche Übersetzung ist nicht schlecht: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&tl=de&u=http://www.riminifishing.it/p2-chi-siamo/

Sie haben ein Natur reserve gemacht mit kleine "Reefs" wo sie besonders Fischreich sind. Mann kann dort mit ein Ticket anglen (so etwas wie ein Meerespuff :q).

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## broki (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

also ich fange das ganze jahr durch sepien und kraken mit squidjigs..bei kalmaren sieht das etwas anders aus..

wenn der fischbestand nicht gerade eingebrochen ist in der gegend wirst du mit kleineren krebsimitaten und solchem zeug sicherlich den ein oder anderen barsch fangen. alles was grösser ist erfordert wie scorpion gesagt hat, u.U. viel geduld, erfahrung und den richtigen zeitpunkt..und etwas glück, aber manchmal reicht auch nur glück..

also viel glück :m


----------



## Hornhecht9 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke  

Ich werde berichten !


----------



## Nightfall (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Grüezi brocki,



broki schrieb:


> bei kalmaren sieht das etwas anders aus..



Sie sind sehr Saison,Ort,Mond,Köder abhängig. Sie sind viel tiefer im Sommer. Im winter-Frühling mann fängt sie Küstenähe auch.

Die Japaner nennen das Kalmaren fischen Eging, hier ist alles erklärt: http://www.duel.co.jp/english/fishing/eging/step1/index.html

Youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6A-_dCYLFA

Im Mittelmeer die beste Zeiten sind Abend mit Mond im Winter (weingstens das sagt meine Erfahrung in Griechenland)

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Grüezi brocki,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Erfahrung sagt dir so ziemlich alles|bigeyes
Alter bist du so was wie ein wandelndes Fisch/Fanggebiet Lexikon#6
Aller größten Respekt und wie gesagt bin im September auf Amoulinani schau doch mal vorbei


----------



## broki (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

kann mich da Ulfish nur anschliessen..danke das du hier deine erfahrung und die infos teilst..gute sache


----------



## Nightfall (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist das wichtigste an diese Forums. Informationen zu Teilen. Ich habe auch viel gelernt als ich vor 3 Jahren hier gekommen bin und ich mußte alle Infos über Prüfung, Vereine, Regeln usw finden.

@Broki. Wenn du willst habe ich auch gute Zander Tipps für Greyerzersee  (Neben mein Informatikstudium in Fribourg habe ich ein Zanderstudium in Gruyere gemacht )

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da können wir froh sein Leute wie Dich hier zu haben.
Ich hoffe ich konnte auch schon jemand etwas helfen.
Nach und nach erobern wir das Mittelmeer und die Atlantikküste :m
stets um Mäßigung bedacht versteht sich.


----------



## broki (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Herzlichen Dank aber habe lediglich das Patent für den Kanton Bern :g 

aber die Forellen wollen nicht wirklich..


----------



## Nightfall (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> aber die Forellen wollen nicht wirklich..



Sind die Wassertemperaturen etwa zu hoch im Moment ?
Hast du auf die Bergseen von Bern probiert ? Ich war mal bei Arnensee zum spazieren und es war Atemberaubent !

Ich hatte oft Familie in St.Gallen besucht und wir hatten im Bodensee gefischt. Wenn ich mich gut errinern kann jetzt muss es Egli saison sein. Wir hatten viele mit Hegene gefangen.

Bieler, Brinzer und Thunersee haben eine guter Bestand, Felchen auch (sie sind tief im Sommer).

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## broki (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Sind die Wassertemperaturen etwa zu hoch im Moment ?
> Hast du auf die Bergseen von Bern probiert ? Ich war mal bei Arnensee zum spazieren und es war Atemberaubent !
> 
> Ich hatte oft Familie in St.Gallen besucht und wir hatten im Bodensee gefischt. Wenn ich mich gut errinern kann jetzt muss es Egli saison sein. Wir hatten viele mit Hegene gefangen.
> ...



Nein nein Wassertemperatur stimmt..um die 14-16 grad..Problem ist der Wasserstand der ist sehr unbeständig, haben wohl keinen alzu grossen Apetit und stehen immer an Unterschiedlichen Orten, die Aare ist halt kein einfaches Gewässer.Gehe nächstens an den Oeschinensee da läuft bestimmt etwas..Bielersee auch habe aber selber kein Boot muss also mit Kollegen schauen..Brienzer und Thunersee gehen übrigens die Felchenfänge stark zürück soweit ich weiss..aber der Bielersee besteht dafür aus 50% fisch |supergri

wir kommen vom Thema ab..|uhoh:

Also ich hab meine Lehre abgeschlossen, mal schauen ob ich im Sommer ans Meer komme..Spätestens Herbst dann gehts wohl nach Spanien oder Sizilien genau: san vito lo capo
hat wer infos zu der Gegend, Internet spuckt nicht viel aus..


----------



## glavoc (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,
bin jetzt wieder zurück und hab in den 6 Tagen, wo ich unten war auch ein bissle Spinngefischt - wenn ich denn dazu Zeit übrig hatte: 
#h LG
PS. könnt ja mal bestimmen...Schuppen fehlen halt..


----------



## Hornhecht9 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mit was für kunstködern hast du sie erwischt ?  

schöner fang !


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Serviola und Lubina; Wildfang  am besten schmecken beide als Fischstäbchen tot frittiert.


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wolf und Bernstein oder?
los her damit Köder Uhrzeit Witterung Tiefe|supergri#h


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

also, im flachem, steinigem und ruhigem Meer, kurz vor Sonnenuntergang an der  Spitze einer Bucht...leider ging dann an dem Abend nichts mehr...Geraubt haben die Ährenfische (Gavun) von kleiner Größe..in bis zu maximal 1 m Tiefe. Kaum Wind...zur "goldenen" Stunde oder Beißzeit.
3 von insgesamt 6 Woba`s waren so klein, dass sie jetzt weiter jagen 
Dafür hatte ich dann leider 3 Petermännchen...die ich gar nicht mag und viel wertvolle Zeit kosten.... zwischen einer halben bis eineinhalb Stunden nehme ich die abendliche Beisszeit irgendwie wahr;+...aber klar - geht es auch Tagsüber (Mittags) im Hafenbecken, ein Paar- der zweite folgte dem an der Angel, bis zuletzt...wollte aber dann  nicht auch noch an den Wobbler-was mir eigentl. auch klar war..aber Versuch macht kluch...war am letzten Tag und ich nur noch kurz nach dem Essen unten...aber auch hier: die haben gewartet bzw. tauchen um die Tageszeit am Spot auf, damit das Fährschiff loslegt und die verwirbelten und verletzten Futterfische ihnen vors/ins Maul treibt..ebenfalls die Ährenfische...waren wohl schon vorzeitig hungrig...mein Glück!
LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du spinnst nicht mit Stationärrolle? Schön, dass du Erfolge hattest und sie hier geteilt hast.

Bei mir gehen die Vorbereitungen in die Endrunde. Montag soll es los gehen. Mein Boot ist inzwischen auch endlich versichert. Das einzige was fehlt: IBS Nummer für mein Boot. Der ADAC, Abteilung Wassersport scheint da seeeeeeeeeehr gechillt zu sein. Ich krieg da ehrlich gesagt die Krätze, ich hab das vor 5 Wochen eingeschickt und immer noch nichts. Manchmal fragt man sich wofür manche Leute bezahlt werden! Also für jeden der ein Boot kauft: sendet die Papiere so bald wie möglich ein, das dauert ewig! 

Ich habe Fluorocarbonschnüre gekauft, von Teklon. Stärken 0,50mm und 0,70mm. Damit bin ich in der Hinsicht schonmal gerüstet. spy poliert schon jeden Tag meine Rolle. Hoffentlich glänzt sie auch schön  
So schön das aber auch alles ist, Fische beißen grade mal so garnicht. Allerdings scheint es grade ein stabiles Hochdruckgebiet über Spanien zu geben. Die täglichen Winde sind nicht so heftig wie es bisher in diesem Sommer eigentlich immer war. Dieter wird wohl ein Lied davon singen können. Als Surfer über den Wind jammern...
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: die Tagestemp. sind schon hoch, nachts wirds noch angenehm kühl. Das Meer kann sich erwärmen   sodass ich und die Fischis schön drin rumdümpeln können.

Wie man in meiner Altersgruppe im asozialen Umfeld dann natürlich zu fast 8 Wochen Spanienurlaub sagen würde: #YOLO! 

TL&BR 
Dario


----------



## pasmanac (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also für jeden der ein Boot kauft: sendet die Papiere so bald wie möglich ein, das dauert ewig!
> 
> 
> Dario



Ich gehe immer zum Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt, dauert meist nur 10-20Min. und ich gehe mit meinen Papieren in der Hand raus...!


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja du! Ich aber nicht 

Mein Boot hat ja sogar ne Nummer, nur ist die nicht international. Sonst fahr ich mit der rum, ist ja da noch registriert!


----------



## spy (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

eben Dario, mach dir da keinen Kopf. Hauptsache du kannst identifiziert werden.

Deine Rolle habe ich eben mit Fischöl zum glänzen gebracht. Nur riecht sie etwas streng. Aber das stört dich ja nicht, zum fischen wirst du sie eh nicht brauchen. 

Dem Grunde nach müsste man diesen Sommer eine Reisewarnung für angelwütige Alemannen heraus geben. 

Die Thunfischsaison ist bereits wieder zu. Was geht sind Sepien!!!

Der Rest ist im Urlaub, ich weiss nur nicht wo?

Gute Reise und bring Fisch

Die Delfine werden dir danken.


----------



## glavoc (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Scorp
ja, spinnen tu ich mit der Baitcaster...hab so halt angefangen...seit ich aber auch im Süsswasser fische (Fischereischein seit Nov.), habe ich jetzt auch ein paar Stationärrollen...musste mich erst an die Stationärrollen gewöhnen...
Mir selbst sagt aber eine Baitcasterrolle mehr zu...mit nicht zu leugnenden Vorteilen mMn beim Spinnfischen. 
Muss ja auch nicht so weit rauswerfen können (45 m reichen völlig um Wölfe zu jagen)...meist beissen sie so 20-5 meter vom Ufer.
Irgendwann geht die Curado auch zum Warten und bekommt 2 Keramiklager... (Tuning  ).
Dario - dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und TL !!!Ach ja, bei uns sagt man:
 Hvali more, drži se kraja - Lobe das Meer aber halt dich nahe dem Ufer...
Daher: eine ruhige See und immer eine Handbreit Meer unterm Kiel. Wie groß ist dein Boot den? Motor?
LG

PS: Pasmanac....super Zubatac/Dentex auf deinem Profilbild!!!


----------



## pasmanac (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja du! Ich aber nicht
> 
> Mein Boot hat ja sogar ne Nummer, nur ist die nicht international. Sonst fahr ich mit der rum, ist ja da noch registriert!



Nix ferschtehe !????;+;+;+


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Dem Grunde nach müsste man diesen Sommer eine Reisewarnung für angelwütige Alemannen heraus geben.


Isch bin einer ,und hoffe,immer noch, auf meine 2. Chance im Aug/Sept.Wirds immer noch nicht besser?Sepien im Juli und kein Thun für euch Spezis?Au weia. :c
Wenn sich das mal nicht durch die ganze Saison 2013 zieht.
Eigentlich hatte ich dieses Jahr auf Fortschritte gehofft,was meine bescheidene Fischerei betrifft,aber unter den Umständen????Evtl doch noch ein neues Segel kaufen zum surfen?
Vom Ebro Delta hört man ja auch nicht viel(gutes),oder.?
Wie siehts denn sonst am medsea aus?Was meint ihr? : Ist es überall eher schwierig dies Jahr?Dies hier bezieht sich ja nur auf die nordspanische/katalonische  Küste.
Die Beiträge aus anderen Gebieten ergeben für mich kein klares Bild???ich hab auch nicht alles gelesen,pasmanac hat wohl von guten bonitos im Frühjahr berichtet,und klar,andere Fänge auch.aber alles gut+normal?
Scorp/spy :ich bitte um weitere Infos,und wenn was geht ,was in meiner Reichweite liegt ,bitte *Bescheid* sagen.
Das darf doch nicht alles gewesen sein für dies Jahr.
Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter als ob nach meinen 8 wochen urlaub noch ein fischlein dort ist!  wir werden ja sehen was geht. Mein onkel und ich wünschen uns erst einmal einen fisch. Das ist doch kein teufelswerk! 
@spy ich hab dein fluorocarbon auch schonmal zu spaghetti verarbeitet, dann ist es leichter zu kochen. 

 4,30m 6kW zum anfangen 

Sepien sprechen wir dann später mal. Vielleicht springen ja 2 für euch ab.


----------



## spy (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dieter,

die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Den Spruch kennst du sicher schon.

Ob sich das noch vernünftig einrenkt, ich habe meine Zweifel? Ich kann mich aber an Jahre erinnern, wo der Herbst dann umso besser war. Dennoch muss man auch festhalten, dass speziell bei euch in der Bucht der Druck der Berufsfischerei noch nie höher war. Ich hatte zuvor noch nie beobachtet, dass eine Bucht auf 20 km Länge praktisch hermetisch mit Netzen zugestellt war.  Das ganze paralell zum Ufer in 100 m Distanz. 

Im Moment hat man den Eindruck, dass jeglicher Verstand aussetzt und jeder nimmt was er greifen kann. Es ist Krise, nicht nur an Land.

Ich werde es aufmerksam beobachten. Über die Sommerzeit nehmen die Netze etwas ab, man hat Arbeit in den Restaurants, sofern die erhofften Gäste kommen. 

Nun ja, keine einfache Zeiten in Spanien.


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir hörn voneinander, schöne Zeit+fette Fische für euch ,aber lasst bischen was übrig für mich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja scorpi ist immer noch in Deutschland. Konnten nach 450km umdrehen, der Motor hat wohl seine letzte fahrt gemacht. Vorerst nicht reparierbqr!


----------



## Salt (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

O-Ha, was ist denn hier los?

Dem Thread-Chef verreckt der Motor und Fische gibt's auch keine mehr!?
Meine Quellen sprechen zwar auch von einem sehr schlechten Jahr, die sagten letztes Jahr aber auch, die Tunnies währen schon wieder weg als ich kam & doch gab es reichlich....

Naja, ich wünsch jedenfalls allen die runter fahren o. schon da sind viel Erfolg!


----------



## jeanneau34 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Leidensgenossen

Also in E ist heuer nicht wirklich viel los, möglicherweise kommt´s noch. HOFFENTLICH.

Gruß in die Runde
Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich genieße grad meinen 2. Tag in der Sonne. Aktivität habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Angellizenz habe ich mir besorgt. Wir schrauben fleißig am Boot. Mal schauen wann wir ins Wasser kommen.


----------



## ulfisch (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du bist doch nur in Deutschland um Urlaub zu beantragen oder#h|supergri
Viel erfolg euch.
Bei mir sind es noch 7 Wochen


----------



## balgenwatz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also bei mir in Trogir-Kroatien geht GAR NICHTS


----------



## zulu (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wirf doch mal hartes brot ins wasser und warte was passiert
denke die äschen lassen nicht lange auf sich warten 
überhaupt ist füttern eine gute idee
gewöhne den fisch an deinen platz


----------



## ulfisch (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Meeräschen müssen eigentlich immer gehen.#h


----------



## balgenwatz (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Tipp  Das funktioniert aber leider nur im Hafen, denn hier am "Strand" ist echt tote Hose( Privatstrand)
Werde gegen Abend mal einen kleinen Drilling mit Sardellen auswerfen un abwarten !


----------



## pasmanac (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



balgenwatz schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp  Das funktioniert aber leider nur im Hafen, denn hier am "Strand" ist echt tote Hose( Privatstrand)
> Werde gegen Abend mal einen kleinen Drilling mit Sardellen auswerfen un abwarten !



Du angelst tagsüber am Badestrand ?


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Mittelmeergemeinde, 
ich bin seit ein paar Stunden wieder zurück vom ionischen Meer.
Es war ein Klasseurlaub mit meiner Frau, die fischereilichen Unternehmungen standen nicht im Vordergrund, sondern liefen eher als Beiprogramm.
Am Morgen des zweiten Tages erst mal den obligatorischen Strandspaziergang mit Spinnrute absolviert, Strukturen abgeklappert und vor allem das Wasser auf Bewegung hin beobachtet.
Kein Biss, keine Nachläufer, der Bacheinlauf vom Mai führte noch ein Rinnsal, aber auch hier keine Fischaktivitäten zu beobachten.
Ein einziger Angler außer mir am 1sm langen menschenleeren Strand.
Ein alter, sehr ärmlich wirkender Mann mit Petonia (einfache Schnur mit Bleigewicht und Köder) von einem Dorf oben vom Hochplateau versuchte es auf Marmorbrassen.
Auch er offensichtlich ohne Erfolg.
Das Wasser war auch sehr kalt (19°C) durch den Mistral (Maestro) von den Vortagen.
Die Vorhersage versprach aber eine Besserung hinsichtlich des Windes.
Das würde erstens eine schnelle Erwärmung des Wassers bringen und vor allem auch das Angeln vom Boot an den lohnenswerten Spots ermöglichen.

Am folgenden Tag gings erst mal mit meiner Frau in die Stadt. Auf der Besorgungsliste ganz oben standen Bikini und Angelgenehmigung. Daneben wollte ich meiner Liebsten auch mal die schönen Winkel von Corfu-Town zeigen.
Um dem Verkehrschaos der Innenstadt zu entgehen parkten wir am Neuen Hafen an der großen Einfallstraße. Da das Limenarcheio (Hafenamt) direkt auf dem Weg lag, gleich mal ein Abstecher dorthin.
Zwischen Bergen beschlagnahmter Boote erhebt sich zweistöckig das Hafenamt; darin herrscht rege Betriebsamkeit.
Wir rein und gleich mal das Zimmer mit der Aufschrift "Adeies" (Genehmigungen) angesteuert. Auf Anraten meiner griechischen Freunde stellte ich mich erst mal dumm und sprach nur englisch. Die Gefahr bestehe, so meine Freunde, dass die Beamten erst mal noch dieses und jene Papier verlangen würden, sobald ich griechisch spräche und meine griechische Steuernummer offenbarte  (z.B. Beweis, dass ich keine Steuerschulden hätte). Also auf englisch nach der "personal Sportfishing-License" (Atomiki Adeia Erastitechnikis Alieias) gefragt.
Die kurze Antwort: "Sorry, but we ran out papers. You can try next week, if you like."
Gegenfrage: " Can I get a license at the Port Authorities in Palaiokastritsa (Hafen in der Nähe meines Urlaubsortes)? Do they have papers?"
Radikal kurze und präzise Antwort: "Yes maybe."
Da brach ich das Gespräch ab und verabschiedete mich höflich, während ich dachte "Gamo tin basileia sas! Malakes! Achristoi anthropoi!".
Was mich daran wütend machte war nicht, dass die Vordrucke ausgegangen waren, sondern der Umgang damit und mit mir und meinem Anliegen. Es schien denen alles so sch...egal! Und ich Trottel verteidige das Land und seine Bewohner ständig, wenn ich als "Griechenland-Spezialist" hier in D auf die Zukunft des Landes angesprochen und mit Begriffen wie "Pleitegriechen" konfrontiert werde....
Ich würde halt dieses Jahr ein weiteres Jahr schwarz Bootsangeln...
Auch wenn es mir widerstrebte.
Na ja, der Bikini im Anschluß klappte hervorragend (Privatwirtschaft funktioniert, wenn man sie lässt) und der Spaziegang durch die Gässchen der Stadt entschädigte für die frühmorgendliche Frustration.
Bei der Rückkehr zum Wagen hatte dann auch der Tackleshop offen, vor dessen Pforten ich zuvor "zufällig" geparkt hatte.
Also rein, und Köder für's Strandangeln besorgt; dazu dann noch eine Tasche für meine Speed-Jigs.
45km Fahrt zurück an unsere Bucht und erst mal relaxen, nach dem die Köder in der Kühlung waren.
Abends nach dem Abendessen packte ich dann eine 3,60m-Brandungsrute und eine 2,70m-Reisesteckrute mitsamt Dreibein ein und setzte mich runter an den Strand um einen Versuch auf Meerbrassen zu machen.
Das Meer war sehr ruhig, vernachlässigbare Strömung. Ich fischte auf beiden Ruten mit 30g-Durchlaufmontage und kleinen kurzschenkligen haken mit Wurmstücken. Erst war völlige Stille, dann aber gabe es Bisse im 5-Minuten-Abstand. Aber wie ich es auch versuchte, ich konnte keinen Biss verwerten. Irgendjemand zupfte mir die Köder vom Haken.
Nach Mitternacht gab ich auf, denn ich war es leid, alle Augenblicke neu zu beködern und mich von den Fischen an der Nase herum führen zu lassen.
Am Folgetag stieg ich dann wieder ins Auto und fuhr 20km nach Acharavi zu meinem altebewährten Tackleshop-Kumpel gefahren.
Erstens, um weitere Köder für die Strandangelei zu besorgen und zweitens, um in Erfahrung zu bringen, was bei ihm grade so geht.
Der Mann hatte jede Menge erstklassiger Köder.
Hier könnt ihr einen Teil des Spektrums sehen, was es da so gibt. Die Seite ist allerdings nicht von meinem Kumpel.
Da er selbst von der Sorte Angler ist, die gerne ihre Erfahrungen teilen, zeigte er mir auf seinem Notebook seine sauber archivierten Bilder von den Fischzügen der vergangenen Monate. Es waren viele viele Bilder mit allen Arten Meerbrassen, Wolfsbarschen und Meeräschen. Immer der Fang des Tages ausgebreitet auf derselben quadratischen Matte.
Er fischt bevorzugt in und um Kassiopi an der Nordostküste. Er macht dabei nichts anderes als leichtes Grundfischen und Posenangeln. Und zwar zu 80% mit Maden als Köder. Er zeigte mir die Haken im Sortiment, die er benutzt. Es waren Weißfisch-Madenhaken in den Größen 12-18 an 14er-Vorfach. Als ausgewiesene Madenhaken sehr dünndrähtig, normalschenklig und ein arger Kontrast zu den dickdrähtigen, kurzschenkligen Meerbrassenhaken aus diversen französischen Sortimenten, die ich kenne.
Er füttert auch an, und zwar mit Fertigfuttermischungen, die er auch in seinem Shop liegen hat. Er nutzt eine Kombination von (Süßwasser-)Friedfisch und einem speziellen Meerbrassenfutter aus italienischer Produktion.
Gelegentlich greift er zu Futterkörbchen und feedert.
Das sind die Methoden, mit denen er offensichtlich sehr erfolgreich ist. Im Prinzip nichts anderes, was unsere Friedfischfischer hier auch praktizieren.
Ich nahm also diesmal außer Würmern in allen Erscheinungsformen auch eine Dose Maden und zwei 30g-Madenkörbchen mit, dazu eine 3,90m-Telerute mit 10-30g-WG.
Ich hatte bereits im Mai festgestellt, dass meine Brandungsrute (DAM Red Surf Tele) außer bei Winterstürmen in meinem Revier ein viel zu fetter Klopper ist.
Eigentlich wollte ich mich nach diesem Köderkauf- und Erfahrungsaustauschtrip in meinem Angelwahn erst mal ausbremsen, Köder kühl stellen und mich dem Urlauben mit meiner Frau widmen.
Der Papas, der mit mir noch zum Marmorbrassenfischen wollte war ja auch bereits zu Besuch gekommen, um mir mitzuteilen, dass er vorerst keine Zeit hätte, weil sein Sohn von der Nautischen Akademie zu Besuch käme.
Kathi und ich hätten also erst mal zwei drei Tage ohne größere Angelaktion gehabt, wenn da nicht Theophilos auf die Idee gekommen wäre, dass er mich unbedingt für eine Langleine auf Sackbrassen und Zackenbarsche bräuchte. Einerseits widerstrebte mir der Gedanke, andererseits befindet sich Theo grade in der Rekonvaleszenz von einem langen Krankenhausaufenthalt und ich konnte sehen, wie wichtig es ihm war, dass ich mit ihm fischen ginge. Es wäre sein erstes Mal Fischen seit Oktober 2012. Wir also Boot geslippt -aber erst nachdem ich aufmerksam das Mienenspiel meiner Frau nach der Ankündigung einer ganznächtlichen Fischerei studiert hatte, und sie mir versicherte, dass es in Ordnung sei, wenn ich etwas über die Maßen hinaus in die Fischerei einstieg, schließlich ging es ja um das Wohlbefinden unseres gemeinsamen Freundes.
Zwei Körbe mit 600 Haken geladen (Theo hat eine gewerbliche Lizenz) und los ging's nach Mitternacht.
Tagsüber hatten wir Mistral gehabt, und es war eine gute Dünung zu erwarten. Normalerweise kein Problem in einem nagelneuen Fünfmeterboot.
Ab einer Meile offshore wurde es aber dann doch schwierig. Die Wellen schmissen Schaumkronen, wir fanden unseren Spot per GPS, aber die Drift lag bei 1,5 Knoten, also im Prinzip unmöglich, eine Leine in 100m Tiefe zu platzieren, geschweige denn, sie halbwegs sicher wieder zu ziehen (von Hand!). Zum Glück war Theophilos leicht zu überreden, umzukehren, um unser Glück bei Tagesanbruch zu versuchen.
Noch bei Dämmerlicht legten wir also wieder ab, die See war immer noch da, aber schaumfrei. Der Plan war Leinen rein, dann etwas Sabiki-Fischen mit der Rute und Leinen wieder raus. Das Ausbringen ging halbwegs glatt; ich beköderte mit ganzen Sardinen, hielt das Echolot im Auge und steuerte, Theo kontrollierte die Leine. Es war aber offensichtlich, dass die Strömung weiterhin extrem war und der Grundberührungsort der Leine sehr ungewiss. Wir wussten beide, dass es eigentlich Quatsch war, die Leine bei diesen Verhältnissen auszubringen. Ich glaube, es war auch für Theo mehr die Bestätigung unserer langjährigen Freundschaft und in einem gewissen Maße auch die Selbstbestätigung seiner Fähigkeiten, die er als kranker Mensch brauchte.
Das Sabiki-Intermezzo langweilte ihn sehr schnell, ich konnte sehen, dass er als Spross einen Netz- und Langleinenfischersfamilie wenig Vertrauen in so wenig Equipment, wie ein Sabiki mit 6 Haken hatte. In der Strömung arbeitete ich mit einem 300g-Torpedoblei, um zum Grund zu kommen, hatte auch einen Biss, konnte aber keine Fisch landen. Wir waren auch sehr schnell sehr weit verdriftet über nichtssagenden, strukturlosen Untergrund.
Da das Wetterbild aufkommenden Mistral versprach, beeilten wir uns dann auch zu unserem Langleinenmarker zu kommen.
Die Leinen waren irgend wo hin verdriftet. Entsprechend war die Ausbeute gleich null. Na ja, immerhin war ja nun meine Seefestigkeit und Tauglichkeit als Longliner wieder bewiesen.
Und der Biss am Sabiki hatte mir gezeigt, dass ich da unbedingt wieder hin musste. Kathi hatte mir versprochen, ein Mal mit mir mit dem Boot mit zu kommen...
(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## afbaumgartner (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...Zurück in der Bucht verstauten wir unser Equipment. Theo ging schlafen und ich beobachtete, wie ein Kaiki draußen in der Bucht an "meinem" Sekko (Felsstruktur) entlang seine Netze einbrachte. Er hatte offensichtlich die komplette Bucht zugestellt und tat das in der Folge auch die nächsten Tage über. Die Krux daran: Er fing praktisch nichts; der Sinn dieser Unternehmung liegt in einer ganz simplen Touristenverarsche. Seiner Familie gehört eine der ältesten Fischtavernen vor Ort, wo vor allem Gäste eines deutschen Reiseanbieters der gehobenen Mittelklasse einkehren. Über die Jahre hat es sich eingebürgert, dass vor der Taverne direkt am Strand das Kaiki liegt, als untrügliches Zeichen, dass es hier frischen Fisch gäbe. Diese Maßnahme wirkte, und Anfang der Neunziger, als ich noch auf diesem Kaiki tätig war, fingen wir so viel, dass der Eigner noch eine Fischhandlung in der Stadt eröffnen konnte. Inzwischen sind die Bestände weitgehend dahin gerafft, das Bild des Fischers, der seinen Frischfisch direkt vom Netz/von der Langleine in die Küche seiner Taverne befördert muss aber offensichtlich aufrecht erhalten werden. Also werden unter den spärlichen Fang reichlich eingekaufte Zuchtfische und von anderen Fischern übernommene Fische gemischt. Angekommen am Strand werden die vollen Fischboxen dann gerne den interessierten Touristen gezeigt. Die Masche funktioniert, aber würde sie das nicht eben so ohne diese Netzausbring- und Einholshow in der Bucht funktionieren?
Es wird Zeit, dass sich was ändert!
Die Gesamtsituation der Bestände in diesem Seegebiet ist sehr schlecht, die Berufsfischerei bringt praktisch nichts mehr ein. Die ersten Fischer sind mit ihren Kaikis bereits in andere Meeresgebiete abgewandert, während früher in der Regel Fischer zuwanderten. Bewusstsein für ökologische Zusammenhänge ist kaum vorhanden. Wenn nur noch die Hälfte an Fisch gelandet wird, dann nutzen die Fischer dort einfach doppelt so viel Netz oder Langleine. Das ist deren simple Logik.
Doch es sind nicht nur die Küstenfischer, die für ihren eigenen Niedergang und den Niedergang der Bestände sorgen. Vielmehr tauchen von Zeit zu Zeit große Trawler auf, die auf bewährten GPS-Tracks mit hoher Präzision den gesamten Schelf dort ein mal beackern, um sich dann wieder davon zu machen und zurück zu kehren, wenn sich die Bestände wieder gefangen haben. Dazu kommen Behörden, die keinerlei Interesse an einer wirksamen Fischereikontrolle haben. Diese Kontrolle ist auch politisch nicht gewollt, so die Auskunft einiger Involvierter im Fischereiwesen.
Seit etwa drei Jahren verfolge ich nun im Standgas ein Projekt, das ich Blue Corfu nenne. Es geht dabei darum verschieden gestaffelte Schutzzonen einzurichten. Während ich bisher mühsam eine Handvoll Mitstreiter und interessierte Leute versuchte zusammenzubringen, habe ich nun ein Fünkchen aufkeimender Hoffnung verspürt. Ich konnte dem Bürgermeister einer der vorgelagerten Inseln (Mathraki) ein hochinteressantes WWF-Papier überreichen. Es geht darum, aufzuzeigen, was moderner Meeresschutz beinhaltet und was die Ziele sind ( http://awsassets.panda.org/downloads/making_mpas_work__english_.pdf).
In einem nächsten Schritt wollen wir (unser kleines Netzwerk) eine kleine Gruppe von progressiv denkenden Fischern im Winter in eines der funktionierenden mediterranen Projekte schicken, damit diese dort mit eigenen Augen zu sehen, wie die Küstenfischer mit Gewinn für alle Seiten in den Meeresschutz eingebunden werden können.
Das so nebenbei, aber ich finde, auch wir Sportfischer müssen daran mitarbeiten, dass "unser" Meer erhalten bleibt.

(Fortsetzung folgt ... heute erster Arbeitstag)


----------



## pasmanac (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gestern früh war ich mal wieder in Sachen Dentex unterwegs; am Abend zuvor zwei Lignjas (Tintenfische) gefangen, leider hat nur einer bis zum Morgen überlebt, der hat mir dafür aber diesen 6,5KG Burschen aus 56m Tiefe beschert:







#h


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Pasmanac! #6


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Gestern früh war ich mal wieder in Sachen Dentex unterwegs; am Abend zuvor zwei Lignjas (Tintenfische) gefangen, leider hat nur einer bis zum Morgen überlebt, der hat mir dafür aber diesen 6,5KG Burschen aus 56m Tiefe beschert:
> [...]
> #h



Dickes Petri auch von mir!
Darf man fragen wie du die Tintenfische fängst hälterst und anköderst/anbietest?
Grüße!

PS: Hoffentlich komm ich dieses Jahr auch (noch) mal ans Mittelmeer - bisher hab ich nur im Frühjahr kurz vorbeigeschaut (Marokko/Andalusien) aber nur im Atlantik effektiv gefischt


----------



## ulfisch (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Andreas,
danke für den schönen Bericht.



> Wir rein und gleich mal das Zimmer mit der Aufschrift "Adeies" (Genehmigungen) angesteuert. Auf Anraten meiner griechischen Freunde stellte ich mich erst mal dumm und sprach nur englisch. Die Gefahr bestehe, so meine Freunde, dass die Beamten erst mal noch dieses und jene Papier verlangen würden, sobald ich griechisch spräche und meine griechische Steuernummer offenbarte (z.B. Beweis, dass ich keine Steuerschulden hätte). Also auf englisch nach der "personal Sportfishing-License" (Atomiki Adeia Erastitechnikis Alieias) gefragt.
> Die kurze Antwort: "Sorry, but we ran out papers. You can try next week, if you like."
> Gegenfrage: " Can I get a license at the Port Authorities in Palaiokastritsa (Hafen in der Nähe meines Urlaubsortes)? Do they have papers?"
> Radikal kurze und präzise Antwort: "Yes maybe."
> ...


hahaha war bei mir genau so eine Katastrophe
traurig und leider wahr.
Mir wurde auch von den Behörden empfohlen einfach schwarz zu fischen#q

Ich würde auch das Doppelte zahlen(habe damals 23 euro für theoretisch 2 jahre Angeln gezahlt)
wenn ich den Schein nur einfach am Kiosk kaufen könnte.
Vordruck,
Name rein zack
Gebiet rein zack
Dauer eintragen
Boot ja nein

Informationen zu Schonmaßen und Gebieten stehen auf der Karte
Preis 15 euro die Woche(ab Austelldatum)
Kinder in begleitung von Erwachsenen kostenlos.
2 Wochen 27 Euro
4 Wochen 50 Euro
Jahresschein(touristen) 200 Euro

10% an die Kioskbesitzer den Rest an den Staat.
50% der Einnahmen in Naturschutz/oder Fischereisubventionen.

Man müsste nur Karten drucken.

Aber nööö, wir machen das, langsam, umständlich, und viel zu günstig.


Das Köder runterzupfen nervt tierisch.
Deswegen bleib ich bei Kalamari da er praktisch nicht abgefressen werden kann.
Ich überlege auch Garnelen evetuell mit Gummi oder Faden zu sichern.

Deine Initiative gefällt mir und ist eine gute Sache.
Die Leute scheinen zum teil nicht zu vesrtehen, dass die kaum industriell zerstörte Natur ihr größtest Kapital ist.

Der Rhein hat aber auch mal im Dunkeln geleuchtet
und ist jetzt wieder befischbar.

Bis dahin#h
bei mir sind es noch 7 Wochen

@Pasmanac SADIST#h


----------



## Nightfall (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Bericht Andreas! Ich warte auf die fortsetzung !
Super Dentex pasmanac !!


----------



## broki (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Gestern früh war ich mal wieder in Sachen Dentex unterwegs; am Abend zuvor zwei Lignjas (Tintenfische) gefangen, leider hat nur einer bis zum Morgen überlebt, der hat mir dafür aber diesen 6,5KG Burschen aus 56m Tiefe beschert:
> 
> 
> 
> Macht es deiner Meinung nach Sinn Tintenfische auch tot zu schleppen oder nur lebend?


----------



## pasmanac (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie du die Tintenfische fängst hälterst und anköderst/anbietest?



Natürlich darf man....

Fangen mit sowas:

http://www.google.hr/imgres?rlz=1C1...tbnh=174&tbnw=268&start=0&ndsp=27&tx=95&ty=93

Für´s Hältern habe ich am Boot ein Lebendköderbecken.

Anbieten wie Antonello Salvi:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOAAiW5CyjE

Natürlich hat man grössere Fangerfolge mit einem lebenden TiFi, aber wenn man keinen lebenden hat, kann man ihn auch tot schleppen, wichtig dabei ist, dass man die zwei langen "Fangarme" abschneidet und mit max. 1KN schleppt.


----------



## broki (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man grössere Fangerfolge mit einem lebenden TiFi, aber wenn man keinen lebenden hat, kann man ihn auch tot schleppen, wichtig dabei ist, dass man die zwei langen "Fangarme" abschneidet und mit max. 1KN schleppt.



Naja geht mehr um die Ethik. Ich für mich persönlich würde das dem Tier nicht antun. Zumal ich Tintenfische doch sehr beeindruckende und interessante Wesen finde.[/QUOTE]

Ach und danke für die Tipps, wäre eine interessante Fischerei. Benutzt du Torpedobleie oder Downrigger um auf Tiefe zu kommen?

Gruss Julian


----------



## pasmanac (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Naja geht mehr um die Ethik. Ich für mich persönlich würde das dem Tier nicht antun. Zumal ich Tintenfische doch sehr beeindruckende und interessante Wesen finde.
> 
> Ach und danke für die Tipps, wäre eine interessante Fischerei. Benutzt du Torpedobleie oder Downrigger um auf Tiefe zu kommen?
> 
> Gruss Julian



Ich will Dich hier weder ethisch noch moralisch in Bedrängnis bringen, erspare Dir daher weitere Einzelheiten......vielleicht gibt es in der VHS einen Kurs "TiFi aus Brotteig kneten"...!?:g


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man....
> [...]
> 
> Natürlich hat man grössere Fangerfolge mit einem lebenden TiFi, aber wenn man keinen lebenden hat, kann man ihn auch tot schleppen, wichtig dabei ist, dass man die zwei langen "Fangarme" abschneidet und mit max. 1KN schleppt.



Super, danke für die Auskunft. Klingt interessant!


----------



## broki (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Ich will Dich hier weder ethisch noch moralisch in Bedrängnis bringen, erspare Dir daher weitere Einzelheiten......vielleicht gibt es in der VHS einen Kurs "TiFi aus Brotteig kneten"...!?:g



Haha, egal ich will hier niemandem vorschreiben wie er zu angeln hat und finde es grundsätzlich kein Problem Köder lebend anzubieten..nur sind für mich Tintefische pure Faszination seit meiner Kindheit, ich esse sie sehr gerne, aber das bringe ich glaub ich nicht übers Herz..und wenns auch ohne geht umso besser..

Aber noch zum auf Tiefe kommen..wie genau? mercii


----------



## ulfisch (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast schon recht Broki Kopffüßler sind beeindruckende Tiere
schmecken leider auch sehr gut.
Zumindest bei den Kraken hat sich die Natur was bei gedacht und lässt sie max. 3jahre? werden|supergri.


----------



## broki (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hast schon recht Broki Kopffüßler sind beeindruckende Tiere
> schmecken leider auch sehr gut.
> Zumindest bei den Kraken hat sich die Natur was bei gedacht und lässt sie max. 3jahre? werden|supergri.



|supergri naja hab eigentlich auch kein Problem sie zu töten..ist ja beim Fisch dasselbe.. auch wenn es schöneres gibt als Kraken abzumurksen..


----------



## max80 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kraken abmurksen. Ich habe schon grausame Szenen hier gesehen. Angler sind fast verzweifelt bei dem Versuch den Kraken zu töten...Dabei gibt es einen ganz einfachen Trick. Zwischen den Augen der Kraken verlaufen alle Nervenbahnen. Wenn man hier kräftig reinbeist, oder mit einer scharfen Schere/Messer reinsticht ist der Krake innerhalb von Sekunden tot. Und zwar richtig tot. Dann friert man ihn ein und am nächsten Tag taut man ihn wieder auf. Dann einen Topf mit kochendem Wasser und Gewürzen. zunächst den Kraken kurz eintauchen, warten nochmal eintauchen-warten und nach dem dritten mal lässt man ihn dann je nach größe einige Minuten ca. 15-20 leicht köcheln. So wird er super zart und super lecker ;o))) 
Das ganze weichklopfen fällt weg und es ist ein super einfach zu verarbeitendes Meerestier.


----------



## broki (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



max80 schrieb:


> Kraken abmurksen. Ich habe schon grausame Szenen hier gesehen. Angler sind fast verzweifelt bei dem Versuch den Kraken zu töten...Dabei gibt es einen ganz einfachen Trick. Zwischen den Augen der Kraken verlaufen alle Nervenbahnen. Wenn man hier kräftig reinbeist, oder mit einer scharfen Schere/Messer reinsticht ist der Krake innerhalb von Sekunden tot. Und zwar richtig tot. Dann friert man ihn ein und am nächsten Tag taut man ihn wieder auf. Dann einen Topf mit kochendem Wasser und Gewürzen. zunächst den Kraken kurz eintauchen, warten nochmal eintauchen-warten und nach dem dritten mal lässt man ihn dann je nach größe einige Minuten ca. 15-20 leicht köcheln. So wird er super zart und super lecker ;o)))
> Das ganze weichklopfen fällt weg und es ist ein super einfach zu verarbeitendes Meerestier.



oder in die Kopftasche greifen umdrehen und die Innereien schnell entfernen. Zubereiten genau wie du gesagt hast..ausser dass ich sie manchmal bis zu 1 oder 2 stunden im heissen aber nicht kochenden Wasser lasse..die waren aber teilweise auch riesig #6


----------



## ulfisch (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kenne auch beide Methoden
und beide funktionieren gut.

Nur das Einfrieren ist mir neu,
dabei platzen die Gefäse oder das macht sie zart oder?
Mit gekochtem okatpus kann man mich aber jagen, gegrillt und in Essig un oel eingelegt sind sie gut.


----------



## broki (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch beide Methoden
> und beide funktionieren gut.
> 
> Nur das Einfrieren ist mir neu,
> ...




Die Eiweissketten werden zerstört. sowohl beim Schlagen, beim Einfrieren und wenn man sie eine gewisse Zeit in siedendes Wasser legt, am besten mit einem Weinkorken..gekocht ist super..mit Zitrone, Öl, Essig, ein bischen Gemüse, Salz, Pfeffer und Petersilie als Salat..


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@pasmanac: Großes Petri! Geiler Fisch, beneidenswert! 

Oktopus zwischen die Augen beißen... Erinnert mich an das Feierabendritual meines alte Kollegen Marino.
Marino und ich arbeiteten in einen Wassersportbusiness direkt am Strand. Marino war ein sehr behaarter muskelbepackter Mann aus den albanischen Bergen. Er hatte sich am Rande einer Steinbank einige Betonhohlblocksteine ins Wasser gelegt, die ihm als Oktopusfallen dienten. Regelmäßig nach Feierabend, wenn die Boote aus dem Wasser waren und noch reichlich Touristen die abgemilderte Abendsonne genossen, kontrollierte er seine Fallen; mit recht gutem Erfolg.
Er kam dann mit schwellender Brust mit dem Oktopus in der Hand aus dem Wasser und ging langsam durch die Reihen der Sonnenliegen. Dort wo Grüppchen englischer Mädels in bewundernder Abscheu tuschelten, pflegte er anzuhalten, um vor den Augen der nun allmählich quietschenden Mädchen dem Oktopus herzhaft zwischen die Augen zu beißen und anschließend dunklen Schleim in den Sand zu spucken. Was für ein Gekreische! Im Nachhinein wunderte er sich manchmal, dass es ihm nie gelang, diese Engländerinnen rumkriegen. Wo er sie doch so in offensichtliche Verzückung versetzt hatte....

(Fortsetzung

... Mittlerweile wärmte sich das Wasser in der Bucht auf und ich konnte  rumplanschen, ohne, dass es mir schmerzhaft die Kopf- und andere Häute  zusammenzog. Wie immer bin ich auch ein bisschen mit meiner kleinen  Schwimmbrille auf UW-Sightseeing im Uferbereich gegangen. Ich hätte  nichts erwartet aber zuallererst stieß ich auf ein Schwärmchen  Marmorbrassennachwuchs. Ich lief zum Restaurant meiner Freunde und holte  zwei Scheiben Brot. Wieder im Wasser zerdrückte ich Stückchen um  Stückchen und beobachtete was passierte. Nach und nach fanden sich in  ca. 1,50m Wassertiefe in der Rinne zwischen dem kiesigen Sand des  Strandes und freigespülten Felsplatten immer mehr Gelbstriemen und  Mourmourakia ein. Nach und nach gesellten sich 2er und 3er-Grüppchen  hlbwüchsiger Sargoi und Zweibindenbrassen ein. Allmählich wimmelte es  nur so, bis mir das Brot ausging. Ich wieder hoch zum Restaurant und von  meinen tiefgefrorenen Notfallsardinen 2 Stück eingepackt, dazu etwas  Brot. Ich zerrieb die Sardinen im Wasser so wie sie auftauten. Es war  wie im Aquarium. Die Gelbstriemen waren wie wild auf das Sardinenfleisch.
Ich wiederholte diese Fütterung in der Folge, so oft ich mittags am Strand war. Gegen Ende des Urlaubs fraßen mir die Fische teilweise aus der Hand. Es wurden täglich mehr und am Schluss übergab ich dem Sohn eines Bekannten die Aufgabe, täglich mit Brot und Sardinen ins Wasser zu gehen, und auf "mein Aquarium" aufzupassen.
Da ich nun eine Ahnung davon hatte, wer mir da die teuren Würmer vom Haken fraß, nahm ich bei meinem weiteren Strandangelversuch größere Haken, in der Hoffnung keines "meiner Kinder" zu fangen.
Sie zupften aber weiterhin munter Wurmstücke und mittlerweile Maden vom Haken. Von der Elterngeneration wollte keiner beißen.
Vielleicht wäre es später in der Nacht was geworden, aber ich packte nach Mitternacht zusammen.
Papa Thomas jedenfalls meint, man müsse die ganze Nacht sitzen und viel Geduld haben. Mal kommen sie (die Marmorbrassen) um halb zwei, mal um halb fünf. Da Thomas aber keine Zeit hatte, sich mit mir die Nacht um die Ohren zu schlagen, ließ ich es. Ich war diesen Urlaub ohnehin sehr relaxed und machte mir keinen Stress.
Ende der ersten Woche hatte ich ein Boot für die gemeinsame Tour mit meiner Frau gemietet.
Es war sehr heiß und die 5sm Fahrt bis raus war im frischen Fahrtwind wirklich eine Wohltat. Ich hatte ein Boot ohne Bimini ausgesucht, denn ich kann dieses Gestänge beim Angeln auf den Tod nicht leiden. Dafür hatten wir für Kathi einen Sonnenschirm mit an Bord.
Wir fanden den Spot ziemlich schnell, ich machte Kathi die Spro Big Fish mit einer Cedros 55 fertig, Sabiki mit Sardinenstücken und erstmal 3 Unzen Blei. Mit dr Grundberührung und dem Anheben des Bleis hatte sie schon ihren ersten Biss in 100m Tiefe. Und nun stellte sich raus, dass das Mädel mit einer Linkshandkurbel unter Last garnicht zurechtkam. Beim Spinnfischen im Vorjahr hatte sie da keine Probleme, vom Boot aus kannte sie aber nur Rechtshandmultis.
Sie drückte mir also ihre Rute in die Hand und holte den Fisch hoch, es war ein Sägebarsch (Chanos), aber ein guter in Portionsforellengröße.
Bis der Fisch in der Kühlbox war waren wir dann wieder extrem verdriftet auf 150m Tiefe. Die Strömung hatte in den letzten Tagen fast nicht abgenommen.
Also zurück an den Ausgangspunkt und ein wenig drüber hinaus, meine Rute zusätzlich fertig gemacht und runter mit den Sabikis. An Kathis Mund konnte ich aber mittlerweile ablesen, dass ihr irgendwas zu schaffen machte. Ihr wurde schlecht. Es war das driften in den Wellen, was ihr zu schaffen machte, sobals wir gradeaus tuckerten, ging es ihr besser.
Bei der zweiten Drift die nächsten Chanoi, wieder ordentliche Formate.
Als Sportfisch ist der Chanos nicht sehr attraktiv, er zappelt kurz und ergibt sich recht schnell.
Aber sein Fleisch ist sagenhaft.
O chanos einai to kalitero barbouni (Der Chanos ist die bessere Meerbarbe).
Kathi hielt noch drei oder vier Driften heldenhaft durch, eine Runde Jiggen an einem 60m-Berg in der Nähe wollte sie jedoch nicht mitmachen.
Wäre ohnehin nicht so der Renner gewesen, denn ich jigge nur ungern mit 300 oder 400g-Bolzen, und die Strömung hätte das wohl erfordert.
So fuhren wir mit einigen Pfannenladungen Sägebarschen zurück und gaben unser Boot ab, und ich reservierte es gleich für einen der Folgetage...
(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## ulfisch (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo andreas,
wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht.
Ist das Sabiki ein Zabarie mit Naturködern?
ich habe Säge und Schriftbarsche früher zu hauf gefangen so, dass ich sie jetzt immer freilasse:q
Vielleicht weil sie früher auch so genervt haben aber da es Barsche sind müssten sie eigentlich super schmecken
die nächsten behalte ich wieder#6

einen der letzten den ich gefangen habe,
habe ich gar nicht gehakt sondern er hatte einen Krebs im Maul, der sich an meinem Köder zu schaffen machte,.
Die gierigen Biester.


----------



## Nightfall (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sabiki rig = Tsapari (oder Zabarie)
http://www.coastalbendrods.com/Websiteimages/RodShots/sabikirig.jpg


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Ulfisch,

genau, wie auch Nightfall beschreibt.
Nur nutzen wir statt eines simplen Gewichts normalerweise entweder ein Kabura mit Naturköderstückchen am Haken oder ein Tenya ganzer Garnele o.ä. .
Das Sabiki hat dabei nicht unter 0,40er-Hauptschnur (Mana), ist aber grenzwertig wenn auf das Kabura was größeres beißt.
Ich werde mir vor Oktober aber noch eigene mit 0,50er/0,60er binden.
Ich kürze die Fertigen mit mehr als 2m Länge mittlerweile um einige Haken, weil ich das Handling im 5m-Leihboot etwas schwierig finde. 1,50 an einer 2m-20lbs-Bootsrute sind m.E. grade richtig.


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

... (Fortsetzung)...

Da ja nun die erste Woche rum war, wurde es anglerisch Zeit, noch mal in die Pötte zu kommen. Irgendwie war ich aber auch sehr entspannt, der Aufenthalt im Mai hatte mir bereits einiges an innerem "Angeldruck" genommen.
Mein Freund Andreas aus der Stadt, ein begeisterter Sportfischer in diesen Gewässern seit bald 50 Jahren, hatte endlich seine Mechaniker so weit in Griff, dass der Abschluss der Arbeiten am Generator seines Boots sich ankündigte und er langsam etwas runterkam.
Bereits bei der ersten Winterinspektion dieses hatten irgendwelche Mechaniker einer Vertragswerkstatt eines renommierten Bootsmotorenherstellers seine Elektronik geschrottet. Da er gegen die Werft/Werkstätte in Rechtsstreit ging, hat er in dem kleinen Dunstkreis korfiotischer Mechaniker gleich mal den Ruf eine "schwierigen Kunden" weg.
Nun zogen sich die endgültigen Reparaturen des wartungsgeschädigten Bootes, einer schönen 262er Scout Abaco, seit Wochen.
Ich lud Andreas auf einen kleinen Trip mit Mietboot ein. Er nahm die Einladung gerne an und so machten wir uns auf den Weg zu einer der Strukturen in 100-80m Tiefe.
Es war windstill, trotzdem zeigte mein Garmin eine Drift von 1,2-1,5kn an.
Ich glaube, die Tage, an denen man in diesem Seegebiet komfortabel fischen kann, sind sehr rar.
Jiggen war nur schwer drin, sodass wir wieder mit Sabiki und Kabura fischten.
Nach der ersten viel zu schnellen Durchdrift (natürlich nicht ohne Sägebarsch) beschlossen wir, dass immer einer versucht, das Boot zu halten und einer fischt.
Wir füllten die Box mit Sägebarschen, zwischendurch gab es ein Intermezzo mit einem Skathari (Brandbrasse) von knapp einem Kilo die allerdings Terz für fünf Kilo veranstaltete. Ansonsten blieb die Veranstaltung sortenrein sägebarschig.
Zwischendurch inspizierte uns eine Gruppe von Delfinen und zog wieder ab.
Wir fuhren noch zwei weitere Spots an, aber auch im Fishfinder nirgends ein größerer Fisch in Sicht.
Allerdings ist der mitgelieferte Standardgeber von Garmin am GPSMAP 521s ziemlich dürftig; ich werde ihn gegen einen Airmar P66 tauschen.
Andreas selbst hat auf seinem Boot natürlich Gerätschaften anderer Dimension. Er selbst fischt gezielt auf Fische, die er an den Spots mit dem Echolot aufspürt und macht eigentlich nur selten Zufallsunternehmungen so wie wir das gerade taten.
Erfolgreich ist er dabei, wie sein Youtubechannel zeigt: http://www.youtube.com/user/andreasoulis

Immerhin war die volle Pfanne gesichert und ich hatte bei diesem Trip wieder dazu gelernt. Zudem ist es für mich einfach eine seelische Wohltat, da draußen zu sein.
Wir verabschiedeten uns bei einem kalten Erfrischungsgetränk in der Taverne meiner Freunde.
Am nächsten Nachmittag rief mich Andreas dann an mit der Nachricht, der Generator sei fertig und wir könnten zu einem Bade-Angeltrip mit unseren Ladies durchstarten...
(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## ulfisch (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Andreas,
ich bekomme schon Depressionen obwohl hier auch die Sonne scheint.
Also wie beim Pilkern wenn man das Gewicht noch etwas mit naturköder bestückt, interessant.
Mit dem Zabarie haben ich und mein Vater einmal sehr sehr gut gefangen KoliosMakrelen und eine andere Makrelen Art
er hatte 9 ich 6 war sowas von geil und seitdem(25Jahre) möchte ich das wieder machen.


Vor 3 Jahren war ich kurz an dem Spot +Zabarie aber wir drifteten sehr stark.
Da mein freund zu dem Zeitpunkt ne Laune hatte wie Berlin45, probierte ich es nur kurz bekam aber einen kleine Schriftbarsch an den Haken.


ich hoffe nur rgendjemand lässt sich noch davon überzeugen 2 Wochen auf eine Insel im Mittelmeer zu fahren wo er umsonst wohnen kann,
scheint aber kaum reizvoll für meine Kumpels und Bekannten zu sein.:r


----------



## Nightfall (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Mit dem Zabarie haben ich und mein Vater einmal sehr sehr gut gefangen KoliosMakrelen und eine andere Makrelen Art
> er hatte 9 ich 6 war sowas von geil und seitdem(25Jahre) möchte ich das wieder machen



Die Hauptfische für Zabarie in Griechenland sind :

1. Mackerel (Kolios) Scomber Japonicus
2. (Kokali) Caranx rhonchus
3. Holz/Bastard Makrele (Safridi) Trachurus Trachurus und Trachurus mediterraneus (atlantische/mediterannische)

Beste Zeit ist August wo es in Massen Kustenähe zu finden ist. 
Es gibt ein Sprichwort auf Griechisch : "Kathe prama ston kairo tou kai o Kolios ton Augousto tou." übrstz: Alle dinge haben ihre Zeit, und für Kolios das ist immer in August.

Ende August , anfang September bekommt mann zerischene sabikis, das bedeutet die Mahis und kleine Thunfischsorten sind hier = Zabarie stopp und alle beginnen zu schleppen |supergri

Grüß,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Safridi müsste es gewesen sein und definitiv Kolios.
Ich hoffe nuur, dass ich nich alleine bin und Boot fahren kann.
Alleine auf dem Boot fischen ist mir zu gefährlich.


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Nightfall,

wenn die leichten Sabikis von den Tunnies zerissen werden, warum dann nicht auf schwereres Gerät à la Dorschpaternoster wechseln, z.B. http://www.angelshop.de/meeres-pilkvorfach-leuchtstreifen.html oder http://www.angelshop.de/dorsch-paternoster.html ?

Sarda Sarda oder evtl. Skipjack hab ich auch jetzt Anfang Juli vom Tretboot aus schon in der Morgendämmerung durchziehen gesehen. Waren allerdings mit Kukö nicht zu überlisten.


----------



## Nightfall (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hi Nightfall,
> 
> wenn die leichten Sabikis von den Tunnies zerissen werden, warum dann nicht auf schwereres Gerät à la Dorschpaternoster wechseln, z.B. http://www.angelshop.de/meeres-pilkvorfach-leuchtstreifen.html oder http://www.angelshop.de/dorsch-paternoster.html ?



Hi Andreas,

ich bin sicher das es geht. Als ich zum letzten mal Tsapari gemacht habe , sind viele Jahren vorbei. Dann gab es nur Tsapari fur Kolious und "surti" zum Schleppen 

Jetzt hat viel im Bereich traditionelles Angeln in Griechenland geändert. Ich finde es immer noch kömisch wenn ich von alte freunde die früher nur mit Handfischsystem und einzelhaken paternoster (petahtari) gefischt haben, um "shore jigging" , "light spinning" oder "rock casting" zu sprechen 

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab mein Boot auch schon im Wasser gehabt. Wir haben viele reparaturen am trailer gemacht, der ist vom vorbesitzer wirklich gut gepflegt worden. Der hat die gesamte beleuchtung immer mitgetaucht, der trailer hat nie süßwasser gesehen usw. Eine einzige katastrophe! Jetzt leuchten aber sogar die lampen!
Aktivität ist hier eher mau. Möwen ernähren sich momentan nur aus fischereibeständen und müll. Ich hab beim schnorcheln mehrere kraken gefangen. Einer hat 2,2kg ohne eingeweide. Ich frier auch immer ein und koche dann ewig lange. 
Sepien sind mir bisher zwar begegnet, aber die wollen nicht fegefangen werden und leben nach dem motto wer bremst verliert. 
Freitag wollen wir wieder boot fahren. Zu kämpfen haben wir mit dem echolot und dermontage des köfis zum schleppen. Hay q probar! Irgendwann klappt es!


----------



## ulfisch (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück,
hoffentlich wird das mit dem Boot noch.:m


----------



## afbaumgartner (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...(letzter Teil)

Noch bevor wir uns auf den Weg in die Garitsabucht zu Andreas' Boot machten, reaktivierte ich nochmals frühmorgens mein Speedy-Tretboot.
Ich hatte meine Malagra (Futterteig) aus zerriebenen Sardinen mit Brot und Käse dabei. Als Köder hatte ich Sardinen und Garnelen eingepackt und auch eine Box mit ein paar bewährten Wobblern.
Ich fuhr die ca. 200m bis zu meinem Sekko und fütterte erst mal an während ich mich driften ließ. Es ging keine 5 Minuten und die Bopa (Gelbstriemen, Boops Boops) hatten sich in Massen eingefunden. Meine Montage war eine Dropshotmontage, allerdings nicht mit dem Haken direkt an der Schnur sondern mit ca. 10-15 cm Seitenarm. Haken war etwas größer (Gr. 8), um mich nicht ständig mit Minigelbstriemen herumplagen zu müssen, denn ich wollte an die Fische in Bodennähe (Sargos, Geißbrasse etc.). Der erste Fisch war natürlich ein Chanos, und es folgten weitere Sägebarsche und auch Schriftbarsche. Von Meerbrassen keine Spur, vermutlich hätten die gegen das immerhungrige Barschvolk auch keinerlei Chance gehabt.
Kurze Zeit später konnte ich die ersten Jagdaktivitäten in der Nähe wahrnehmen und die Jäger dann auch sichten. Ich identifizierte sie als entweder Sarda Sarda (Pelamide) oder Skipjacks, in jedem Fall Scombridae der über 2kg-Klasse.
Also einen Waxwing-Boy in grausilber an die leichte Spinnrute und 360° durchgejiggt, schnell, langsam, mit mehr oder weniger Sinkstopps. Die Jagdaktivitäten gingen weiter, aber ich hatte nicht einen Biss.
Es war mittlerweile recht hell geworden, die goldene Stunde ging vorüber und einen Suspender schleppend machte ich mich auf den Heimweg. Vielleicht wollte ja noch ein Petermännchen in die Pfanne.
Aber auch das wollte nicht.
Also nach dem Landgang gleich Bootsangeltasche und 20lb-Boots- und 30lb-Jiggingrute ins Auto und meine Frau für die Fahrt in die Stadt abgeholt.
Gegen elf Uhr kamen wir in der Garitsa an aund trafen auch gleich Kleo, Andreas' Frau, die uns schon erwartete.
Material verladen und ab gings durch ein Geschwader von Millionärsyachten in die Gewässer vor der Stadt.
Das Wasser dort ist aufgrund der relativ geschlossenen Lage der Bay zwischen Albanien/Epirusausläufern und der langgezogenen Insel Korfu deutlich nährstoffreicher als unsere offene Inselwestseite.
Auf der Fahrt zur kleinen Badeinsel Vido stellte mir Andreas sein Boot vor und vor allem sein wichtigstes Fischereitool: Sein HDS9.
Es stellt selbst bei über 30kn Fahrt den Untergrund noch hervorragend dar, nur in extremen Beschleunigungsphasen gibt es ein kurzes Rauschen, bis das Gerät sich wieder justiert hat. Man kann dann tatsächlich Fisch etc. völlig klar erkennen. Wir machten einen kurzen Umweg über zwei Wracks, um mal zu gucken. Nur gucken, denn unseren Frauen war versprochen, dass wir den Tag über baden und erst nachmittags zwei Stunden fischen.
Also vor Vido geankert und geschwoft und geplanscht. Wir ankerten genau über einer Seegraswiese, aber ich konnte bei meinen Beobachtungsschwimmereien grade mal zwei Fische sichten.
Spätnachmittags einigten wir uns dann darauf, zwei Ruten fürs Sabiki mit Kabura klarzumachen, und mal einen Spot aufzusuchen.
Mittlerweile war ein leichter Wind aufgekommen und wieder hatten wir relativ viel Drift. Im HDS waren keine guten Fische zu sehen, trotzdem machten wir einen Versuch mit den Garnelenbestückten Sabikis.
Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich einen Strike, ein recht guter Fisch schien es, jenseits der 2 kg. Er schlug recht hart in die Rute und ich hatte meine Zweifel, ob das Sabiki halten würde. Ich pumpte nach oben - was silbern Schimmerndes tauchte unter dem Boot auf und -plopp- war der Fisch weg. Schade, shade, dachte ich, na ja dann hat der Nächste.
Aber es gab keinen nächsten und wir beschlossen zu einem Wrack zu versetzen. Auch dort keine erkennbaren Aktivitäten guter Fisch.
Der Wind frischte weiter auf, und wir entschlossen uns zu einem Methodenwechsel: Schleppen am improvisierten Downrigger.
Am noch frischen Kalmar (morgens am Fischmarkt geholt) die langen Fangarme abgeschnitten, ein Haken in die Spitze, einer zwischen die Augen. Downriggerblei an die Biggamerute, 9m-Schleppvorfach eingeclippt und ab gings nach unten.
Andreas manövrierte und ich passte die Tiefe an. Allerdings war das manövrieren im Wind trotz Doppelantrieb nicht so einfach. Joysticksystem wär wahrscheinlich ideal gewesen.
Wir schleppten eine gute Dreiviertelstunde, fanden auch Futterschwärme mit Predatorverdacht. Der Wind nahm an Stärke zu, wir brachen ab.
Als die ontage oben ankam, hätten wir uns in den Hintern beißen können.
Aus irgendeinem obskuren Grund hatte sich das Vorfach an der Downriggerschnur verheddert, und wir hatten literweise Sprit völlig aussichtslos verfahren. Und dooferweise war das auch meine Schuld, denn Andreas wollte nach 15 Minuten mal alles kontrollieren, was ich ablehnte, weil ich keinerlei Veränderung im Verhalten der Montage feststellen konnte und davon ausging, dass alles in Butter sei. Hätte ich doch nur auf meinen Skipper gehört.
Na ja, das sind dann so die lehrreichen Augenblicke.
Da ging ich also ein weiteres Mal leer aus. Aber seltsamerweise hat mir das diesmal wirklich nicht sehr viel ausgemacht. Die Angelei macht mir um so mehr Spaß, je weniger verbissen ich bin.
Am Folgemorgen, dem letzten Tag wollte ich noch mal bei den Pelamiden schauen, ob was ginge.
Diesmal nur mit Futter und Spinngeschirr. Futter einfach, um Kleinzeug zu locken. Die Scombridae kamen, aber hatten keinen Appetit auf Kukös.
Na ja immerhin schöne Fische gesehen.
Das nächste mal mit neuer Methode -Livebait- wird vielleicht besser.
Mal sehen, was sich im Oktober da so rumtreibt.
Bin auf eine Taufe in GR eingeladen zu zu einem UW-Shooting. Könnte gut werden... 

---ENDE---


----------



## pasmanac (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs und habe u.a. dieses 7,2KG Exemplar der Cro.-Adria entlockt:







....der Drill war sensationell; mehrfache Sprünge von bis zu ca. 2m aus dem Wasser um dann wieder mit viel Schnur in tiefe Tiefen abzutauchen.......herrlich ! #h


----------



## polakgd (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp hast du die tintenfische mit der harpune gefanen oder wie. ich habe mal einen beim schonorschen mit dem kescher gefangen. das war schon sehr schwer muste ungefähr 10 mal auftauchen und neu luft schnappen. aber so einer von 2kg geht glaub ich nur mit harpune


----------



## broki (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs und habe u.a. dieses 7,2KG Exemplar der Cro.-Adria entlockt:
> 
> ....der Drill war sensationell; mehrfache Sprünge von bis zu ca. 2m aus dem Wasser um dann wieder mit viel Schnur in tiefe Tiefen abzutauchen.......herrlich ! #h




Mammamia! Ganz grosses Kino! Gratuliere!


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil! Geiles Teil mein lieber Herr Berlusconi!


----------



## ulfisch (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wunderschöner Mann und eine tolle Fotomontage mit dem Fisch|supergri
Super Fang petri,
wie lang war denn der Bursche?.
Köder, Geschwindigkeit, Tiefe, Uhrzeit, Wetter, los her damit|supergri#h

mfg

Ulfisch


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Boah,echt ,Hammermia,müssen wir jetzt neidisch werden?
pasmanac,klär uns doch bitte mal auf.
Auf jeden Fall ein Traumfisch . #6

Wirklich nicht ernst +nicht böse gemeint,aber ich hätte da zufällig auch noch einen: |supergri 
Das Original hätte ich gern wieder schwimmen lassen und befindet sich leider rechts.
lG Dieter #h


----------



## pasmanac (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dank !



ulfisch schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Mann und eine tolle Fotomontage mit dem Fisch|supergri
> Super Fang petri,
> wie lang war denn der Bursche?.
> Köder, Geschwindigkeit, Tiefe, Uhrzeit, Wetter, los her damit|supergri#h
> ...



Das mit der Fotomontage gebe ich zu: Ja, ich habe meine Gesichtsfarbe leicht gepimpt!

Länge: nicht gemessen, war um ca. 1m+ 
Geschwindigkeit: Drifting
Tiefe: 
Meer ca. 80m, Köder (tote Sardine) allerdings knapp unter der Oberfläche, also ohne Gewichte.
Uhrzeit: gegen Mittag
Wetter: 
Traumhaft, wie aus´m Katalog bestellt: Sonne satt, leichter Wind und leichte Strömung.

Equipment: 
Shimano Tiagra 50/80LBS Rute, Shimano TLD50 II Multi mit 55LBS Mono. War also eher mit Kanonen auf Spatzen, hätte diesen Burschen lieber mit leichterem Gerät gedrillt...#c






@t-dieter26: Man(n) muss halt _Schwein_ haben...


----------



## ulfisch (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielen dank schon mal

Also keine Geschwindigkeit bis leichter Drift?
80m Schleppentfernung?
hast Du die Sardine mit einem Einzelhaken bestückt?
Mittags bei bestem Wetter hatte ich auch alle Bisse bzw. Sichtungen.
ich denke einfach das liegt daran, dass sie viel auf Sicht jagen bzw. ihre Beute (fliegende Fische und Hornhechte) sich bei gutem Wetter und flacher See ebenfalls an der Oberfläche aufhalten.

Hast Du die Sardine abdriften lassen oder sie bis dahin geschleppt und dann den Motor ausgemacht?

Ich möchte dieses Jahr, wenn ich auf Mahis gehe, versuchen einen großen zu fangen.:l


mfg

Ulfisch


----------



## ulfisch (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

PS
meine ersten beiden Mahis haben wir im Ofen gemacht einmal mit Tomaten- einmal mit Weißweinsauce
und sie haben mir wirklich gut geschmeckt.
Letztes Jahr fing ich wieder einen und ich war eher weniger begeistert.
unser Koch in meiner Arbeit sagte, dass es immer mal wieder bei Mahis so ist, dass sie einfach nicht schmecken einer von 10 ungefähr.
Hast Du da ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## broki (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zum Thema Mahis..
Was für ein Tackle würdest du für angemessen halten Pasmanac?


----------



## pasmanac (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich glaube ich muss hier erstmal etwas Klarheit reinbringen:

1.Das war mein erster Mahi, bin also kein Mahi-Experte.#c

2.er war eher sowas wie "Beifang", also ein Zufallstreffer, da ich auf andere Kaliber aus war.

3.Mit einer Sardine würde man beim Schleppen nicht lange Freude haben, ausser sie ist aus Gummi!

@broki: siehe 1.

@Ulfisch: 80m TIEFE unterm Kiel, nicht Entfernung - und ja; Sardine mit Einzelhaken (Owner Cutting Point 8.0)

Ach ja: Location war ca. 10SM ausserhalb des letzten kroatischen Felsens, also offenes Meer.#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Toller mahi! Ich habe jetzt mal meinen ersten mittelmeerhai gesehen.2m+ irre geil! 

Ich habe nur eine doblete sorells zu vermelden. Vielleicht gehts morgen nochmal raus. 
Kraken? Wozu hat gott dir denn hände geschenkt??? Ich hab keine harpune. Ich hab einen angespitzten olivenholzpinn. Der kommt in den kraken, triffst du den eingeweidesack greift er nach dem pinn. Dann heißt es zupacken und ziehen. Aber so ein 2kg kraken kommt bis zur schulter  hab anfang des urlaubs einen schönen 1,50m va pfeil für fische aus dem boden gezogen. Den hat ein harpunetti mal voll im boden versenkt. Mit dem ding ließ sich kraken ja irre easy fangen. Das ist ja aber langweilig wenn man sie nur rausziehen brauch. 

Spanische grüße
Dario


----------



## ulfisch (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss hier erstmal etwas Klarheit reinbringen:
> 
> 1.Das war mein erster Mahi, bin also kein Mahi-Experte.#c
> 
> ...



Das dachte ich mir auch mit der Sardine.
So tief? hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie sich dort auftreiben lassen.

Glückwunsch sicher ein fantastischer Beifang.


Mahis sollen sich ja gerne Deckung im Meer suchen
man könnte einfach mal ein paar Holzbretter zusammen binden und sie verankern.
dann wartet man ein paar tage und schwups:vik:
Ich habe ausserdem mal gelesen, dass man den 1. mahi  nicht ins Boot holen soll somder ihn in der Nähe lassen.
Das soll andere Mahis anlocken, ich konnte mal eine ähnliche Erfahrung machen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch, die Technik mit den künstlichen, verankerten Offshore-Inseln gibt es schon lange und weltweit.
Die Italiener nennen das Cannezzi; im Hawaii-Archipel wurden solche Teile zu Förderung der Sportfischerei ausgebracht. Irgendwo habe ich auch eine Untersuchung über die Effizienz der Cannezzi in Bezug zu den Parametern Wassertiefe und Material (Kunststoff/Naturmaterial), sich einfindende Spezies in Anzahl und Größe auf einer Festplatte.
Ich hab das auch bereits mit einem Freund diskutiert. Technisch machbar, aber die Teile würden sicherlich recht bald entdeckt.
Ich fände es trotzdem einen Versuch wert.


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...und Pasmanac, wirklich geiler Beifang! Großes Petri!


----------



## ulfisch (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe es eher als Spass gemeint, da ich die Viecher lieber so auftreiben würde|supergri.
Würde mir auch nur für 2 Wochen im Jahr etwas bringen
aber die Vorstellung ist toll:l

Ich werde mir dieses jahr in GR noch eine Brandungsrute kaufen mit der ich gut vom strand angeln kann.
Eigtnlich würde ich mir hier eine kaufen aber der transport kostet 55 Euro und das lohnt sich nicht.
Ich denke in saloniki werde ich etwas passendes auftreiben.
Noch 5 1/2 Wochen#h


----------



## zulu (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> man könnte einfach mal ein paar Holzbretter zusammen binden und sie verankern.
> dann wartet man ein paar tage und schwups:vik:



Das kann aber sehr teuer werden
und nachts lebensgefährlich

Solche Sachen müssen deutlich als Hindernis gekennzeichnet werden...mit der Fischereilizenznummer des Verantwortlichen versehen sein !!

Der erste It oder Cro oder D oder A Millionär
 und alle anderen auch 
die Dir z.B. Nachts in das Gerödel fahren ...
die werden Dich auf Schadensersatz verklagen|uhoh:

also eine wirklich schlechte Idee#d

#h

Z.


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Zulu,

Holzbretter werden i.d.R. auch nicht verwendet.
Das Verfahren der "Fish Aggregation Devices" ist wirklich sehr weit verbreitet und wird kommerziell genutzt.
Wen's interessiert:

"A general theory on fish aggregation to floating Objects", Castro, Santiago, Santana-Ortega, 2002 

"Traditional and experimental floating fish aggregating
devices in the Gulf of Castellammare (NW Sicily):
results from catches and visual observations", D'Anna, Badalamenti, Riggio, 1999


----------



## zulu (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ist mir wohl bekannt

ich habe auch nur direkt auf das bretterfloß geantwortet

im viel befahrenen mittelmeer 
ist das auch möglich, sollte  aber zusätzlich zur nummer mit licht und 
radarreflektor ausgestattet sein
und selbst dann ,
 gut versichern !

ist oben nur eine boje zu sehen , dann reicht die nummer des besitzers, 
oder man lässt sie sicherheitshalber weg

so etwas wie auf der darstellung G habe ich selbst auch schon eingesetzt 
einfach kleine bauplanen mit kabelbindern an dem seil befestigt
das funktioniert hervorragend und ist relativ ungefährlich für andere boote

nur wird die boje nach ein paar tagen entweder geklaut oder nachts von irgendwelchen pötten abgefahren

dann sinkt der ganze plastikmist mit dem teuren, oft hunderte meter langen seil langsam auf den grund und verkrustet dort 

die auslegung so einer einrichtung ist ein harter, nicht ungefährlicher job  
mein fad stand auf 160 meter tiefe

nicht zu unterschätzen :
das nötige gewicht auf dem grund betrug mit der nötigen stahlkette bei mir etwa einen zentner , das geht runter mit einer geschwindigkeit !!
selbst mit drei arbeitshandschuhbewehrten männern kaum zu machen
die leine 250 meter hochwertiges 6 mm material fliegt über bord...
 in 40 meter tiefe zwischengeschaltet wurden druckfeste auftriebskörper
dann kommen die planen usw
bei einsetzender oder wechselnder starker strömung gibt es einen extremen schnurbogen und das ganze gerödel wird oft mitsamt der boje in die tiefe gezogen um dann bei nachlassender  strömung wieder irgendwo aufzutauchen.
es kann also sein, man fährt raus und findet seinen fad nicht
weil der auftreiber 3 m unter der oberfläche liegt

alles nicht ganz billig

 und nach fünf tagen ist die boje abgeschnitten#q
konnte ein armer hund vielleicht gebrauchen
oder war es ein neider ?

viel spaß beim experimentieren

wünscht

Z.


----------



## Kunde (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

kann mir jemand helfen diese fische zu benennen? habe ich in kroatien gefangen...


----------



## Donald84 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tach, das links müsste eine Boga (span. / ital.) sein, auf deutsch heißen die glaube ich blöker/gelbstriemenbrasse. sind tolle fische, um barrakuda & co zu fangen . dazu lebend an einen haken und ab damit ins wasser (keine pose etc.). einfach frei schwimmen lassen. diese technik wird in deutschland nicht gern gesehen, in spanien fischen viele so. schmecken uns menschen aber auch ganz gut 
das rechts könnte ein kleines petermännchen sein...


----------



## ulfisch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gelbstriemeln sind doch hochrückiger oder täuscht das, könnte auch ein Boops boops sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Wäre sonst auch meine erste Vermutung gewesen.
Auf petermnnchen würde ich auch tippen
verwechsele sie aber gerne mal mit Gobius niger


----------



## ulfisch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Jungs,
ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter.
ich suche eine Rute um von Strand/Hafen und Felsen Ansitz zu fischen.
Mir kommen die WGs der Brandungsruten für meine Verhältnisse reichlich schwer vor.
Ich will mir auch nicht unbedingt eine neue Rolle dafür holen.
Entweder würde ich sie mit einer 3000er Daiwa oder eine Capricorn pilk fischen.
Ich denke meine Montagen und Bleie werden zwischen 50-100Gr.max. liegen.
Ich finde aber nur Ruten von 150-250GR.
Zusätzlich möchte ich die Rute in Griechenland Volos oder saloniki kaufen.
Ich habe mal bei Kalazidis geschaut aber irgendwie nichts gefunden.

Danke schon mal#h


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der rechte Fisch ist kein Petermännchen, würde eher auf Mittelmeergrundel tippen. Genaue Art kann ich jetzt aber auch nicht bestimmen aber auf alle Fälle aus der Familie der Gobiidae (Grundeln)


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs (wieso verirren sich hier ausgerechnet im Sonne, Strand und Meer-Thread eigentlich keine Mädels?),

links ist eine Gelbstrieme (Boops Boops), rechts ist einer aus der Gattung der Meergrundeln, Gobiidae, tendenziell die Riesengrundel (Gobius cobitis) oder ein Hybrid.
Petermännchen haben eine durchgehende Bauchflosse, außerdem stehen die Flossenstrahlen der vorderen Rückenflosse mit ihren giftigen Stacheln aus den Flossenhäuten heraus.

Zur Rute für's Strandangeln sagte ich ja schon mal, dass ich Brandungsruten außer bei schwerer See für zu schwer und ungeeignet halte.
Mein Vorschlag 2,5-3 oz Karpfenrute oder eine Light-Feeder-Rute. 
Kannst ruhig auch mal tatsächlich eine Feedermontage ausprobieren. Die griechischen Tackledealer haben auch geeignetes Futtermehl und Maden.
Aalglöckchen mit Knicklicht als Bissanzeiger.
Als Rutenhalter ein Dreibein aus drei Bambusstangen, die du oben zusammen bindest.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Kunde (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

vielen dank leute das bring schonmal viel mehr licht ins dunkle!

gruß kunde


----------



## ulfisch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Andreas eine Karpfenrute kam mir auch in den Sinn.
Boobs Boobs ist mal ein geiler Fischname im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes|supergri:l
Gelb-und Goldstriemeln ich wusste doch, dass es 2 verschiedene gibt.
Goldstriemeln(Sarpa Salpa) sind lecker und starke Kämpfer
ich hatte mal das Glück einen Schwarm mit dem Poliangistro zu befischen.
Direkt von einer Fähre im Hafen aus.
das war wie ein Schwarm Piranhas,
ein Handteller großes Stück Brot vernichteten sie innerhalb von Sekunden.
Nach 10 Fischen und doppelt so vielen Fehlbissen hörte ich auf ca. 30 min.
Normalerweise habe ich sie als Beifang beim Poliangistrofischen auf Meeräschen.


----------



## broki (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Werfe wider mal ne Frage in die Runde: Kaufe mir nächstens eine neue Rolle zum Spinnangeln, genau die Penn Batlle 4000..
Dazu Brauche ich noch passende Schnur.geflochtene logischerweise.eine mit tragkraft um die 6-8kg und eine mit ca. 16-18 Kg..

möglichst robust und knotenfest

Vorschläge?


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Broki,

ich nutze relativ viele verschiedene Schnüre. Ich fasse die Schnüre beim TD immer an und rolle sie zwischen den Fingerkuppen.
Auf Spinnrollen verwende ich am häufigsten PowerPro bzw. Spiderwire Stealth Code Red.
Ich habe auch trotz regelmäßiger Hänger noch nie einen Schnurbruch im Knoten gehabt. Allerdings nutze ich auch fast nur einen verbesserten Albright bzw. einen verbesserten Palomar in Verbindung mit geflochtener Schnur, kann also zu anderen Knoten wenig sagen.
Ansonsten mein Antwort aus dem Island-Vertikal-Schnur Thread:
>>Ich nutze nur noch Multicolor-Geflochtene für's Vertikalangeln.
Teilweise Power Pro Depth-Hunter in 30 bzw. 40LBs, teilweise Tigon Dragonline in Multicolor (30LBS).
Auf einer TLD20 hab ich noch WFT Strong, finde aber, dass die Schnur  nicht die Qualität der Flechtung aufweist, wie obige (wird irgendwie  "wollig"). Deshalb wird die WFT entsorgt und 50LBS FINS metered  ausprobiert.<<

Auf die FINS komme ich wegen der Ergebnisse des Schnurtests, der im Big-Game-Board veröffentlicht ist.
Scheint auch ein gutes PL-Verhältnis zu haben:
http://www.big-game-board.info/deut...otos-seite-14/?highlight=schnurtest#post45272

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe so eine Auflistung schon einmal gesehen und war geschockt wie schlecht Stroft abschneidet.
Nichts desto trotz bin ich mit meinen Stroft schnüren sehr zu frieden.
Die Sunline die gut abschneidet wird auf Australischen bzw. englischsprachigen foren sehr ölobend erwähnt.
Genau so wie die Varivas.
Ich entschied mich vor 2 Monaten eine der Schnüre zu probieren
und habe mich für die Varivas entschieden.#q
Sie sieht gut aus wirk sehr gut verarbeitet und bis jetzt ist sie mir nicht negativ aufgefallen.

Meine Frage wie kann es sein, dass 3 sehr beliebte Schnüre oder 4 mit der Spiderwire dermaßen beschissen abschneiden.
Hier mal meine 3 möglichen Antworten:
- Wir lügen uns ALLE gewaltig in die Tasche
- die reelle Tragkraft ist praktisch wurscht ob 5kg oder eben nur 3 kg
- Viele Angaben sind in LB und werden in DE als KG übernommen.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kommt natürlich noch auf den reellen Durchmesser an
wenn der bei den "gut" abschneidenden Schnüren viel größer ist als angegeben dann wissen wir woher der Wind kommt.


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

ich denke, die Anzahl der Versuche in solchen Tests ist relativ niedrig. Man müsste aus zig Chargen testen, um aussagekräftigere Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
Eim Wert, auf den nirgends eingegangen wird, ist die Tragkraft im Verhältnis zur Querschnittsfläche; die ich für logischer halte als der Wert Tragkraft pro Durchmesser.
Sehr zielführend finde ich aber die fotomikroskopische Ausmessung der Schnurdicken. Im Test ist zu erkennen, dass einige Schnüre doch auch ordentliche Abweichungen haben. Auf den Bildern ist auch die Qualität der Flechtung gut zu erkennen.
Die Alterung der Schnüre ist auch nicht zu verkennen. Die sehr feinen Einzelfasern im Geflecht führen zu einer sehr großen Gesamtoberfläche und damit zu einer potentiell schnelleren Alterung des Materials, insbesondere bei Salzwassereinsatz unter hoher Sonneneinstrahlung.
Ich denke, nach 2 Jahren, egal, ob häufig oder selten eingesetzt, sollte man dran denken, die ersten Meter der Geflochtenen auf der Rolle wegzukürzen.
Weiter maßgeblich ist sicher die Qualität der Knoten und Verbindungen. Ich vertraue aufgrund von Erfahrungen keinen meiner teureren Kunstköder mehr Montagen an, die ich nicht selbst gebunden habe.

Für's Mittelmeer werde ich nach und nach alle Rollen, die ich dort habe mit Multicolor-/metered-Schnur nachrüsten. Ich hab das echt schätzen gelernt.
Von Land aus kann man beim Ansitz sehr präzise Orte befischen, vertikal bin ich immer up to date und auch beim Schleppen weiß ich, was draußen ist.
Ich hab auch schon diese Schnurzählerclips verwendet, fand sie aber im Verhältnis zur Schnur "mit Maßangabe" echt umständlich und unpräzise.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe gelernt, dass das Lernen einfach dauert.|supergri
Ich gerate zwar nicht mehr in Panik wenn es um neue Montagen geht aber alles neue ist für mich erst mal kompliziert.
Man muss es einfach mal gemacht habe.
deswegen probiere ich im Urlaub öfters weniger aus als ich mir vorgenommen habe, da mir bei neuem einfach nicht sicher bin.
So ist es auch mit den Knoten.
ich verwende immer noch den ganz einfachen Knoten den man als erstes lernt.
Also Schlaufe und dann 4-8 mal durch.
Allein die Knotenlos Verbinder bereiten mir schon Kopfschmerzen
mal davon abgesehen, dass ich ganz schön blöd dastehen würde wenn ich die Wicklungen vergesse am Wasser;+
bei einer Montage mit NoKnot habe ich doch trotzdem Knoten.
Solange ich davon ausgehe, dass ich mit Vorfach fische.
selbst wenn ich NoKnot an NoKnot hätte bräuchte ich doch immer noch einen Knoten für den Snap.

ich habe hier ein paar mal mit FC Vorfach direkt am Köder gefischt.
Entweder mit Schlaufe oder angeknotet.
1. ist das an meinem Gewässer kaum sinnvoll da ich immer Hänger habe und viel Kraut.
So dass ich 
2.Ruck Zuck abrisse habe.
dem könnte ich zwar mit stärkerem FC entgegenwirken aber dann kann ich gleich Stahl nehmen.
was ich mittlerweile wieder mache, da ich
4. tonnenweise Hechte im Gewässer habe
5. Ist der Köderwechsel zum kotzen mit dem Fc direkt am Köder
deswegen habe ich mir mal eine Schlaufe gebunden
um die Köder so wie Bleie wechseln zu können aber
6. laufen dann vor allem kleine Köder oft schlecht(er) und
7. habe ich so leider mal eine dicke Makrele in GR verloren#q
das Fc wird schon stark belastet an der zu gezogenen Schlaufe.
Ein bissal OT aber ich wollte mal verdeutlichen wie ich mich alleine an meinem Hausgewässer mit EINER Montage um die eigen Achse gedreht habe:m


So gehts mir mit vielem beim Angeln, am Anfang weiß man einfach nicht warum nichts geht.



Weiß eigentlich gar nicht wie ich darauf gekommen bin jetzt

Hier mal ein schönes Beispiel wie ich ein wenig "gelernt" habe.
1.Gr Urlaub alleine Angeln
Ich sehe immer wieder kleine Makrelenschwärme
mein kleinster Kukö ist jedoch 10cm und irgendwie wollen sie nicht richtig.
Also habe ich mir noch einen besorgt 8cm und schlanker
und konnte tatsächlich eine fangen, jedoch quergehakt aber immer hin ist sie erstmal hingeschwommen.
ich wollte auch mit Kukös(dort wo wir im Jahr zuvor welche mit lebenden Meeräschen fangen konnten) schleppen auf Mahis.
ich hatte 2 die Meeräschen bzw. Hornhechte imitierten.
Wetter, Tageszeit, Ort alles perfekt aber Null nix gar nichts.
2. Urlaub in Jahr später:
Ich hatte mich mit Tonnenweise UL Ködern ausgestattet und Ködern für Mahis.
Kaum Bisse ein paar Hornhechtnachlufer und ca. 4 Hornhechte auf einen LC Slender Pointer 60mm aber nur wenn der 1. Drilling im Sprenring hing|supergri
Ansonsten hatte ich eben 2 brutale Makrelenbisse auf meinen EINZIGEN KLEINEN SCHLANKEN silberblauen Blinker
der sich dann im Maul einer 40-50cm Makrele verabschiedete.
Es waren auch immer wieder Mahis im Hafen aber auf meine Wobbler reagierten sie NULL.
Schleppend und wieder mit lebendKöder fing ich dann noch einen.
3. Urlaub diese Frühjahr:
Ich hatte mich mit einigen schlanken, kleinen silber, goldenen Blinker zusätzlich zu meinen Wobblern ausgestattet.
nur interessierte das diesmal keinen|supergri

Ihr seht also immer wenn ich dachte jetzt weiß ich wie es klappen könnte greife ich wieder ins Klo bzw steh wieder am Anfang.

Naja jetzt hoffe, dass im Sommer die Makrelen wieder da sind
und ich von Land aus vielleicht den ein oder anderen Mahi fange.
Ansonsten will ich öfters Ansitzen und mehr abends und morgens fischen.
Ich nehme mir mal vorsichtig vor jeden Morgen für 1-2 Stunden zu fischen Ansitz und Spinnfischen abwechselnd und an verschiedenen Orten.


So zu den Schnüren um die es eigentlich geht:m
Ich habe jetzt schon das 2. Ergebnis gelesen in dem die Stroft derat durchschnittlich abschneidet.
Ich persönlich bin sowohl von der geflochtenen(bis 5KG) und der Mono sehr überzeugt.
Deshalb nehme ich an, dass es zu 80% auf das persönlich befinden ankommt.
Denn keiner wird einen Fisch mit einer z.B.: 5KG Schnur direkt aus dem Wasser heben.
Ich habe mir auch mal die TYP S geblödet und bin von ihr weniger überzeugt.
Ich denke sie hält linear schon mehr aus als die normale Stroft aber sie wirkte mir anfälliger für Beschädigungen.
ich denke man muss auch andere Knoten verwenden als ich bzw. ich mache mehr Wicklungen mit ihr.
Sie ist glatter also auch leiser und dünner wie die normale
aber ich hatte mit ihr bei 2 mal fischen schon 2 unkontrollierte Abrisse beim Angeln.
Mit der Typ R muss ich ganz schön ziehen bis der Koten reisst bzw. aufgeht bei der Typ S ging mir das zu leicht.

Welche Schnur mich ebenfalls überzeugt hat ist die Climax Zander spezial auch sie hat schlecht abgeschnitten.
sie wurde mir von dem Vater meines Kumpels empfohlen.
Ich habe sie jetzt seit über 3 Jahre auf der Rolle und davon ca. 4 Wochen im Meer gefischt.
Diesen Frühling war sie noch okay aber ich bin in der Zwischenzeit auf den meisten Meeresrollen auf Mono umgestiegen.

Mein fazit zu der ganzen Schnursache ist, dass jeder Hersteller mogelt.
Sei es bei der Tragkraft nach oben, was ich schlimmer finde
oder bei der Tragkraft nach unten wie bei meiner Yo-Zuri ultra soft angegeben 2LB hat aber einen Durchmesser wie eine 3KG Mono|supergri und wird über den grünen Klee für ihre hohe Tragkraft gelobt.
Oder eben beim Durchmesser#c

ich denke für mich macht es jetzt keinen Sinn meine Stroft überall runter zu schmeissen.
ich fühle mich wohl mit ihr und gut ist.
ich werde die Tabelle bei späteren Käufen aber mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

das mit dem Lernen beim Angeln wird wohl nie aufhören.
Das ist aber auch eines der Dinge, die an dem ganzen Unternehmen Spaß machen: Was neues Lernen und das eine oder andere Erfölgchen damit verbuchen.
Und machen wir uns nix vor, wir sind hier nicht in einem Norwegen Thread. Unser Meer ist anders und wirklich ne Herausforderung. Es gibt so viele Fischarten im Mittelmeer und so viele Optionen, ihnen nachzustellen. Eine Lebensaufgabe!

Das mit der Schnur seh ich ähnlich wie du, und ich werde auch keine Schnur vor ihrer Zeit von einer Rolle verbannen.
Vertrauen ist schon das richtige Stichwort. Ich gucke meine Knoten sehr genau an und zieh auch mal ordentlich. Wenn ne Schnur Beschädigungen zeigt, wird geschnitten.

Ich schätze irgendwann vor 2020 noch müssen wir mal ein GR-Treffen zum Erfahrungsaustausch veranstalten....


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Machen wir mal auf jeden Fall.
Forumsusertreffen in GR ich lad Euch schon mal ein:m
1-2 Wochen Angeln und Bier(oder Wein ect.)
Broki ist eh schon auf Amouliani eingeladen:m:vik:

Klar macht das Lernen Spass es ist bloß in GR so ärgerlich, dass ich immer 1 Jahr warten muss bis ich das gelernte anwenden kann.
Nur um dann festzustellen, dass ich noch viel viel mehr lernen muss.|supergri


----------



## Jose (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wollen wir aber unbedingt einen ausgefeilten bericht fürs MAG über euer treiben dort, ihr permanenten meine laune verderber :m


ich weiß es  zu gut: das meer...

gebt uns armen  'at home' mal 'nen kick


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

das mit dem Jahr hab ich auch so empfunden, weshalb ich dieses Jahr gleich drei Mal nach GR fliege. Das nächste Mal Anfang Oktober... :m

Ab wann kriegt man im Frühjahr auf Amouliani Mietboote?
Könnte mal ganz interessant sein.
Ich denk auch drüber nach, mir in GR ein Schlauchi zuzulegen. Allerdings liegen meine Spots bis 20sm von meiner Base in einer oft windgepeitschten See. Das hält mich bisher davon ab (plus die Bürokratie).
Rechnen würde es sich schon, bei den Preisen für Mietboote und den zeitlichen Einschränkungen dabei.

Vielleicht Boatsharing? @Nightfall: Was geben die griechischen Gesetze dazu her (YEN.gr)


----------



## jeanneau34 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo aus Espana

Jetzt gehts langsam hier auch wieder los. Der Frühsommer war eher eine traurige Zeit. Waren kaum Fische hier.
Die Laune steigt.
Gruß Günther


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hi Ulfisch,
> 
> das mit dem Jahr hab ich auch so empfunden, weshalb ich dieses Jahr gleich drei Mal nach GR fliege. Das nächste Mal Anfang Oktober... :m
> 
> ...



Ich zum 2. mal
aber ich habe ja noch eine Woche übrig.
Also dieses Jahr ging es um Psca(Ostern) los.
War aber späte also Ende Mai eher Anfang Juni.
Anfang Mitte Juni wird das Meer auch echt schon recht warm ich war diese Frühjahr öfters drinnen.
Ein Bootsvermieter(unser Nachbar) gibt es direkt am srand bei uns der ist ein Kumpel des Vaters meines Freundes und einen im Dorf der ist ein Kumpel meines Onkels
ich miete im Dorf, kostet aber das gleiche denke ich.
50-70 Euro für ein Boot 4-5 Pers eher 4
+ Sprit ungefähr 40 Euro wenn man den 25L tank leer fährt.
Wir sind einmal um die Insel getuckert mit Schleifen ect. danach war er fast leer dauert aber auch lange.
Ich will auch ein Boot.
Mein Vater rät zu einem Schlauchboot da die Wartung eines anderen Bootes einen guten teil des Urlaubs verschlingen würde.




> Vielleicht Boatsharing? @Nightfall: Was geben die griechischen Gesetze dazu her (YEN.gr


Ich überlege auch mit einem Bekannten einen Deal zu machen.
ich kaufe ihm ein Boot und kann es immer im urlaub benützen:l
Mal sehe ob er Bock hat wäre so geil.

Ein Schlauchboot würde für die Insel schon gehen so lange man in dem Bereich zwischen der Insel und dem Festland bleibt.
Auf die andere Seite würde ich nur bei sehr ruhigem Wetter.


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe Quatsch #derzählt ich war ja ende April Anfang Mai da
also Boote gibt es ab Anfang Mai zu mieten nicht Juni.


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hätte hier mal eine Rute gefunden die passen könnte
http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...S.T.C.-2.75lb&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal
kennt nicht zu fällig jemand oder?


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

schon wieder ich, ich hab diese Rute in 3lbs.
Ich finde sie sehr gut verarbeitet, aber ich habe sie wieder mit nach D gebracht, wo ich sie gelegentlich zum Naturköderangeln auf Hecht verwende - mit Karpfenansitzen kann ich nix anfangen. 
Sie war mir zum Strandangeln noch zu hart.
Ich hab mir unten in GR jetzt ne 3,90-Tele mit 10-30g WG ganz preisgünstig erstanden. Im Oktober schau ich mal dort in der Stadt nach ner Light Feeder. Mit mehr als 50g muss ich nicht antreten, das Wasser ist voller Strukturen, und in der Dämmerung kann ich nah am Ufer fischen. Und für die Mourmouria und die Sargoi scheint es eher attraktivitätssteigernd, wenn der Köder sich langsam fortbewegt. Papa Thomas jedenfalls zuckelt seine Montagen für Mourmouria ganz sachte Stück für Stück landwärts. Ich habs noch nicht gesehern, wie genau er das macht -er hatte ja letztens keine Zeit-, aber in Sachen Marmorbrassen und deren Cousinen in genau diesen Gewässern ist er zunächst mal mein Papst bzw. Mitropolit.

Wenn du aber mit mehr Gewicht arbeiten musst, weil du weiter raus musst, dann sind diese Shimanskis sicher erste Sahne.

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also noch zu hart mist#d
Ich denke ich finde schon was unten, wenn aber nicht, stehe ich doof da.
Ich denke ich habe maximal 50 m bis das Seegras anfängt egal wo.
Also wenn ich mit 30-50Gr. 50-75m weit rauskomme muss das reichen.
Dabei dann noch Bisse erkennen wäre fein.
Mit zu hart meinst du, dass du keine Bisse erkennen konntest oder?


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

das mit der Härte ist meine subjektive Meinung.
Letztenendes wird wohl die Qualität und Art deiner Montage mindestens genau so wichtig sein.
Diese Rute trägt auch "Long Range" im Namen, d.h. der Blank ist für weite Würfe aufgebaut.
Alternativ gibt es an langen Reise-Karpfenruten von Shimano nocht die Vengeance STC Specimen -> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...STCSpecimen&cName=Reiseruten-SuesswasserRuten.
Man müsste beide mal unmittelbar vergleichen können.
(Man könnte ja mal beim Anbieter anrufen, ob sich die Long Range und die Vengeance unterscheiden)
Oder sicherlich mit optimaler Bisserkennung die Purist Avon Qiver STC -> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...iverSTC366m&cName=Reiseruten-SuesswasserRuten

Die zweite Rute werde ich je nach Finanzsituation mal antesten.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die hatte ich auch alle in der Auswahl
Den unterschied der Shimanoruten Specimen erkenne ich nicht genau.
Die eine wiegt ca. 100Gr. mehr bei gleichem WG und Länge
ich bindeshalb davon ausgegengen, dass sie straffer ist.
Die Purist Avon wäre eine Überlegung wert.
Ich informiere mich gerade was der versand einer Rute nach GR ist, wenn es günstiger als mit dem Flugzeug ist, kaufe ich sie hier und verschicke sie dann nach GR.


----------



## broki (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich versteh das nicht, montiert doch einen einfachen Bissanzeiger an der Schnur zwischen Spule und dem ersten Rutenring..feinere Bissanzeigung geht nicht und man kann mit Ruten angeln welche ordentlich Wurfgewicht haben und womit den Köder auch gut auf Distanz bringt..fertig


----------



## ChrissyI (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, ich sitze auf Elba und brauche eure Hilfe. Versuche vom Felsen brassen zu fangen, keine Ahnung welche genau. Beim schnorcheln sieht man reichlich davon. Die fressen einem das Brot aus der Hand. Nur gefangen kriege ich die nicht. Brot egal in welcher Konsistenz wird vom haken abgefressen . Made wollen sie nicht, Tintenfisch auch nicht. Welchen Köder kann ich noch nehmen? Wie kriege ich das Brot so auf den haken das es hält? Dank an alle Tipps


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Versuche es mit Muscheln und Schnecken die du an Felsen findest.
Saugmuscheln z.B.: Einsiedlerkrebse sind auch gut.
Oder Garnelen die du an Felsen fängst oder aus dem Supermarkt.
Du kannst auch einen Tintenfischarm nehmen und ein 3-5cm langes Stück über den Haken ziehen, so wird er nicht abgefressen. 

@ Broki
mit meiner Spinnrute bin ich so um die 30-40m gekommen das reicht eigentlich vom Hafen und Felsen aus.
Ich kann dann aber während dem Ansitz nicht Spinnen nebenher
ausserdem WILL ich mir eine Rute kaufen mensch mensch#d|supergri


----------



## ulfisch (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich denke ich habe etwas gefunden.
Die Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout 3,15m und 25-50 WG
soll aber recht weich sein und das optimale WG bei 20-30 Gr. liegen.
Zumindest in Foren wurde erwähnt, dass sie recht weich ist.
Das mag ich eigentlich ganz gerne.
15-25 Gr Bleie dürfte ich damit ordentlich rausfeuern können.
Alleine durch 75cm mehr Länge komme ich schon ein gutes Stück weiter.
Vielleicht im Durchschnitt 65m und das müsste locker reichen.
Wenn sie recht weich ist dürfte ich auch eine etwas sensiblere Spitze habe.
Dazu kann ich mir gut vorstellen mit ihr mit Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen ect. zu fischen oder auch mal um einen etwas größeren Blinker raus zu feuern.
So kann ich dann neben her mit der M-Spinne mein Pech versuchen.
Kostenpunkt ca. 124 Euro also erträglich und ich bin von der(2010) Infinity q Rutenserie überzeugt.
Erfahrungen? Andreas?#h|supergri


----------



## broki (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also das musst du selber wissen..aber das wäre die letze Rute die ich zum ansitzten kaufen würde..und preislich ist sie nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen..und m.M.n brauchst du bereits bei wenig Wellengang Gewichte die diese Rute überfordern..für zu kurz halte ich sie auch..versteh mich nicht falsch , fische selber häufig mit einer spinnrute mit WG von bis zu 60g und fange auch immer. aber wenn du dir extra ein Rute zum grundangeln kaufst würde ich nicht eine 3 m spinne kaufen..halte eigentlich jede der 3 vorher genannten Ruten für absolut geeignet oder kaufe dir eine günstigere teleskop..


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch, hi broki

ich kenne diese Daiwa-Rute nicht, kann also nichts zur Qualität sagen.
Aber ich denke, ich muss broki da beipflichten; auch ich würd sie nicht zum Ansitzen kaufen. Sie wäre mir noch mindestens einen halben Meter zu kurz.
Ich muss von meinem "Hausangelplatz" aus erst mal ein paar Meter Felsstrukturen im Meer überwinden, und das Problem des Überwindens von Hindernissen hab ich in GR regelmäßig von Land aus.

Broki, ich glaube nicht, dass bei der Strandangelei auf Meerbrassen zwangsläufig hohe Wurfgewichte zum Einsatz kommen müssen.
Das hängt stark von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab (Strömungen, Strukturen). Ich glaube sogar, dass eine "bewegte" Montage auf diese Zielfische mindestens genau so erfolgreich ist. Nicht umsonst zuckeln viele Meerbrassenangler ihrer Montagen in einer Art "Hyperfaulenzer"-Methode Stück für Stück ein. Mein Dorfgeistlicher ist da kein Einzelfall.
Zudem macht leichtes Angeln mehr Spass. Eine 500g-Brasse an einem Brandungsklopper oder einer 3lbs-Longrange-Karpfenpeitsche ist irgendwie nicht der Kick. Und viel schwerer werden Ulfischs Fische nicht sein. Ein Sargos mit einem Kilo ist da schon eher selten.
Aber zurück zur Rute: Ich habe die letzten Jahre, seit ich wieder regelmäßig zurück in GR bin, sicherlich bald drei mal so viel Geld verbraten, wie ich das getan hätte, wäre ich von Anfang an auf meinem jetzigen Wissensstand gewesen. Kurz gesagt, gäbe mir nun jemand 126.- Euro zum kauf einer Rute zum Ansitzangeln vom Strand in Griechenland, ich würde mir zwei günstige Tele-Ruten mit mindestens je 3,60m zulegen. Eine leichtere, mit der ich ggf. noch von der Mole aus zäpfeln kann und die bis vielleicht 40g wirft, und eine zweite mit guter Bissanzeige an der Spitze, vielleicht eine Telefeeder, die bis ca. 100g abkann.
Diese Auswahl aufgrund der Gegebenheiten in meiner Angelregion.
Angeln würd ich mit beiden gleichzeitig auf verschiedene Distanzen.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## jeanneau34 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Angelfreunde

Will Eure Unterhaltung nicht stören. Will nur was loswerden.

Gruß Günther


----------



## ulfisch (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hi Ulfisch, hi broki
> 
> ich kenne diese Daiwa-Rute nicht, kann also nichts zur Qualität sagen.
> Aber ich denke, ich muss broki da beipflichten; auch ich würd sie nicht zum Ansitzen kaufen. Sie wäre mir noch mindestens einen halben Meter zu kurz.
> ...



Also Broki Du sagst zu kurz und ein bisschen mehr WG und Du Andreas meinst sie wäre zu kurz um damit über Felsen ect. zu bugsieren?
Damit habt ihr wahrscheinlich recht ich habe sie natürlich schon bestellt egal falls sie mir zum Ansitz zu unangenehm ist nehme ich sie als Distanz Spinnrute.
Wenn ich 80-150 Euro pro Rute investiere und bis jetzt 3 Stationär(inkl. neue) in GR dann dürften die mir dort 5-10+x Jahre halten. Da sind 150 inkl Transport nach GR schon okay.
Zur Not(also ganz sicher) kaufe ich mir eine (günstige)Strandrute unten.


@jeanneau34
Du willst uns sicher mit irgendeinem Fangbild quälen.
Kleine Sünden bestraft der liebe Gott halt sofort|supergri#h


----------



## broki (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also das mit den leichten Gewichten werde ich nie verstehen, schliesslich funktioniert die Bissanzeige über die Rutenspitze und wenn die Montage ständig wegdriftet ist das nicht mehr möglich.. dass ein sich bewegender Köder durchaus erfolgreicher sein kann sehe ich genau so..der Spass beim Drill leidet sicher unter dem stärkeren Gerät, allerdings leidet auch der Erfolg wenn man u.U. nicht auf die nötige Weite kommt, die Bisse nicht sieht oder der Wellengang zu stark ist..

schlussendlich muss das ja jeder für sich wissen mit welchem Gerät er angreift :m

@ulfish wenn du die Rute fürs spinnen gebrauchen kannst und du sie nach der Begutachtung als geeignet empfindest behalte sie..
wenn du sie aber eigentlich nicht brauchst würde ich ehrlich gesagt von deinem Recht gebrauch machen und sie zurückschicken..hol dir in GR ne Tele so wie von Andreas beschrieben..
oder so ein Reiseding..mit der Exage kannst du eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen..

Gruss Broki


----------



## pasmanac (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



jeanneau34 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde
> 
> *Will Eure Unterhaltung nicht stören*. Will nur was loswerden.
> 
> Gruß Günther



@jeanneau34:#6


----------



## jeanneau34 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ ulfisch

quälen will ich keinen, hab nur Freude an schönen Fischen.
Das Foto ist übrigens im Album "COSTA BLANCA"
Denton 6Kg. Einfach LECKER.........(leider auch immer wieder 
Stinkstiefel Bar....)
Gruß Günther


----------



## pasmanac (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @jeanneau34
> Du willst uns sicher mit irgendeinem Fangbild quälen.



Dieser Thread trägt den Titel: 
"Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!" und anstatt hier Bilder von Fangerfolgen zu sehen, wird seitenlang über Ruten, Rollen, Vorfächer etc pp diskutiert...!|uhoh:

Ich werde mich dann mal ausklinken...!:g


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Finde auch dass es in letzer Zeit nur noch um Gerätefragen geht..macht doch einen  neuen  thread auf, könnt ihr ja zum Beispiel "gerätetipps für ulfisch nennen"


----------



## broki (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Finde auch dass es in letzer Zeit nur noch um Gerätefragen geht..macht doch einen  neuen  thread auf, könnt ihr ja zum Beispiel "gerätetipps für ulfisch nennen"



haha gerätetipps für ulfish  

aber mal im ernst..
Was gibt es besseres als ein Thread in dem man sich über geeignetes Tackle u.A. austauschen kann?

Wenn ihr zu euren Erfolgen Gerät, Wetterverhältnisse, Gezeiten usw dazuschreibt würden vielleicht auch weniger Fragen kommen..nicht alle sind pensioniert oder reich und kommen desswegen nicht ganz so viel ans Salzwasser..umso wichtiger das man hier Erfahrungen und Tips austauscht..

Ich würds so sehen, detso mehr die Erfolgreichen ihren Senf dazugeben, desto höher die Chance bald wieder Fangbilder zu sehen..

@jeanneau34
respekt, dicker Brummer!


----------



## zulu (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_zitat broki
Ich würds so sehen, detso mehr die Erfolgreichen ihren Senf dazugeben, desto höher die Chance bald wieder Fangbilder zu sehen..
_
in erster linie braucht man glück
 und die richtige technik

nicht diese oder jene rute oder rolle

die gerätefrage wird doch immer überbewertet #u
langweilig ,langweilig

was hier der eine oder andere so glaubt 

jeder hat andere ansprüche an sein gerät !

daher müßig die ratschläge zu befolgen

*fische fangen einheimische mittelmeervölker mit schnur ,
 haken und blei *

für die zwerge die hier gezeigt werden reicht doch ne aldi angel
und die wenigen experten die mal einen massigen fisch vorzeigen können , die wissen schon was sie benutzen müssen 

#h

Z.


----------



## ulfisch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin halt nur 2-4 Wochen im  Jahr unten
da ist nicht viel mit Fangbildern.
Wenn ich viel oder lange unten bin habe ich doch innerhalb eines Jahres zusammen was ich so "brauche".
So denke ich mir ein Jahr probiere mal das muss aber halt ein Jahr darauf warten es zu probieren.
Ich finde das fragen nach Gerät im übrigen nicht all zu schlimm.
Andreas kannte z.B.: eine der genannten Ruten.
Nächstes mal kann ich jemand vielleicht meine Erfahrung mitgeben.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern erwähnt zu habe, dass ich irgendwas unbedingt brauche um dies oder jenen Fisch zu fangen.
Am erfolgreichsten war ich immer noch mit meinem 2 Euro Poliangistro die letzten Jahre.

Ich freue mich über jedes Fangbild hier @jeanneau34
das das mit dem Quälen nicht ernst gemeint war hast du aber schon verstanden? ich hatte den hier vergessen


----------



## jeanneau34 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch

Ist schon klar. Quälerei war´s bis Anfang Juli. Da ging fast garnichts.
Gruß Günther


----------



## broki (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ zulu 
ich bitte dich meine posts richtig zu lesen bevor du hier kritik äussert..dankeschön


----------



## pasmanac (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> _
> 
> *fische fangen einheimische mittelmeervölker mit schnur ,
> haken und blei *
> ...


_

Genau so mache ich das am liebsten, man spürt jeden Biss und der Drill ist noch echte Männersache:

Hier ein 8KG-Exemplar von letztem Jahr:











...Kostenaufwand für Equipment (ca. 200m 1,0 Haupt/Mono, 20m 0,80Vorfach, 3-5m 0,70 FC, 1x4.0 + 1x5.0 Owner-Cutting-Point, Schleppblei 350g-750g, Quickrelease für´s Blei): ca. €50,- zzgl. einem ordentlichen Hornie!#h_


----------



## pasmanac (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt noch eine andere Variante der Zigeunerangel: Die klassische "Teška"- oder auch "Viška-Panula" (gesprochen:Teschka/Wischka), "Viška" weil die Rezeptur der 105 Stck. 5g-Bleie ursprünglich auf der Insel "Vis" zum ersten Mal ausgetüftelt worden sein soll:






...die Blei werden nach einem bestimmten Schema angebracht, mit sich immer weiter verbreiterndem Abstand (vom Vorfach aus gesehen).

Dieses ist eigentlich meine Lieblingsangel, da man sie wunderbar in der Tiefe führen kann, in der man sie auch haben will, bedarf allerdings viel Übung und wenn man einen dicken Fisch drillt und die Bleie schon im Boot hat, kann es etwas schmerzhaft werden, wenn der Fisch sich wieder Leine holt und die Bleie einem durch die Finger rattern.......eben nix für Flachwasserangler!






 #h


----------



## ulfisch (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wusste immer Angeln macht jünger|supergri
Was ist der Vorteil von so vielen Bleien gegenüber ein paar schweren?
Ist der Kontakt zum Köder direkter und die Köderführung besser weil das  gleichmäßiger auf der leine sitzt?
Du hast ja ebenfalls an dieser Leine mit Minnows gefischt wenn ich mich erinnere.
Glückwunsch natürlich auch wenn das ältere Bilder sind....ich brauch ein Boot.


----------



## Nightfall (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Vielleicht Boatsharing? @Nightfall: Was geben die griechischen Gesetze dazu her (YEN.gr)



Leider die YEN seite hilft nicht viel.

Die Regeln die ich kenne:

Boot mieten:


Bis 15HP braucht mann kein Führerschein
Ab 15HP braucht mann ein Führerschein (Deutsche und alle EU Führerscheine sind in GR gultig)

Boot als Ausländer zu kaufen:


 Wenn dein Wohnsitz in Griechenland ist und eine Steuernummer (AFM) in Griechenland hast dann ist es sehr einfach (gleiche Regeln wie für alle Griechen)
Wenn dein Wohnsitz ausserhalb Griechenland ist (das interessiert uns am meisten). Zu kaufen das ist kein Problem als EU Mitglied (du kannst das entweder in GR kaufen oder importieren). Wo die Regeln nicht klar sind ist beim Registrierung mit den Hafenbehörde.Ich bin fast sicher das es für EU Mitglieder erlaubt ist, kann ich aber leider keine Regel finde. Ich habe eine frage im Hafenbehörde Piraeus forum gemacht und ich warte auf ein Antwort
Was mann noch braucht um vom Boot zu fischen :

1. "Erasitexniki adieia aleiias" (Sportangeln Führerschein).

Mann braucht sie sowieso um zu Angeln (vom Ufer auch). Mann bekommt sie am gleichen Tag (mit etwa Glück ) bei den Hafenbehörde (1 Passphoto, Paß, 2 Fragenbogen die du vom Ort bekommst, 30 euro ) . Sie ist für 2 Jahre gültig, und dann bezahlst du ca. 10 euro pro 2 Jahre.


2. "Erasitexniki adeia alieias me skafos (Boot Sportangeln Führerschein)
Wieder am gleichen Ort (Hafenbehörde).

Man braucht:
1. Die erste Angelnführerschein
2. 1 Paßphoto
3. 2 Fragenbogen die mann vom Ort bekommt
4. Paß
5. 46.5 euro
6. 29,35 für Motore bis 10HP (1,47 euro pro weitere HP)


Sie ist auch 2 Jahre gultig und dann bezalht mann pro 2 Jahre: 11,5 euro + den Motor zuschlag (29,35 + 1,47xHP)


Gruß,


Alex #h


----------



## pasmanac (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Was ist der Vorteil von so vielen Bleien gegenüber ein paar schweren?
> Ist der Kontakt zum Köder direkter und die Köderführung besser weil das  gleichmäßiger auf der leine sitzt?
> Du hast ja ebenfalls an dieser Leine mit Minnows gefischt wenn ich mich erinnere.



Das hast Du richtig erkannt; Bei Der mit den vielen kleinen Bleien kann man, wenn man einen lebenden Calmar dran hat, manchmal sogar spüren wenn er beginnt Rabatz zu machen, was wiederum meist ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass gleich etwas zubeisst!

Für Minnows habe ich solche high-tech-Angelgeräte noch in etwas kleiner und in noch kleiner..

Ohne Boot macht es natürlich keinen Sinn, ist ja rein nur zum Schleppangeln.#d


----------



## Nightfall (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Fische pasmanac !
Solche Schleppsysteme sieht mann oft in Griechenland auch, aber nie mit so kleine Bleie. SO etwas : http://content-mcdn.ethnos.gr/filesystem/images/20100623/low/assets_LARGE_t_420_14017538.JPG . Und mann kennt dass z.B 1 Blei im Wasser = +0,5mt Tauchtief des Köders usw... 
Ich finde aber dieses kleinblei system besonders gut für Fische wie amberjacks, baraccuda, mahi usw !


----------



## pasmanac (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Tolle Fische pasmanac !
> Solche Schleppsysteme sieht mann oft in Griechenland auch, aber nie mit so kleine Bleie. SO etwas : http://content-mcdn.ethnos.gr/filesystem/images/20100623/low/assets_LARGE_t_420_14017538.JPG . Und mann kennt dass z.B 1 Blei im Wasser = +0,5mt Tauchtief des Köders usw...
> Ich finde aber dieses kleinblei system besonders gut für Fische wie amberjacks, baraccuda, mahi usw !



Na ja, Tauchtiefe hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab: Schnurstärke, Geschwindigkeit, Bleiform und natürlich auch Gewicht.

Bei den von Dir abgebildeten Bleien möchte ich keinen richtigen Kämpfer am Haken haben; mir hat u.a. eine Lica von um die 8KG und auch einige kapitalen Bonitos die kleinen 5g-Bleie schon so durch die Hände rattern lassen, dass ich vor Schmerzen teilweise Mühe hatte weiter zu drillen. Hätte ich da größere Bleie und auch noch mit diesen Spiralen an den Enden gehabt, hätte es mir vermutlich sogar die Finger gebrochen!#d


----------



## ulfisch (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Leider die YEN seite hilft nicht viel.
> 
> Die Regeln die ich kenne:
> 
> ...




Hey super danke Alex,
ich will auch unbedingt ein Boot in Gr zum Fischen.
Eine Steuernummer müsste ich ebenfalls noch haben.

Mit am gleichen Tag meinst du(mit Glück in einer Woche oder?) und mit Glück meinst du Vetterwirtschaft bzw. Fakelaki oder denn so habe ich das leider erlebt vor 2 Jahren.


----------



## Nightfall (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Mit am gleichen Tag meinst du(mit Glück in einer Woche oder?) und mit Glück meinst du Vetterwirtschaft bzw. Fakelaki oder denn so habe ich das leider erlebt vor 2 Jahren.



Und Leute fragen mich , warum ich Griechenland verlassen habe... 

Leider ist es so. Gleichen Tag = Nur bei Große Hafenbehörde und nicht im Ferien Hochsaison. Also in Athen habe ich das in einem Tag geschaft (einmal) , realistisch wurde ich 2-5 Tage sagen (bei Inseln und so).


----------



## zulu (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> @ zulu
> ich bitte dich meine posts richtig zu lesen bevor du hier kritik äussert..dankeschön



ein bischen dünnhäutig ? habe ich das zitat falsch kopiert.... ?

das ist mir viel zu _kompliziert _und _langatmig _geschrieben .... langweilig,
empfinden ja andere (wlan und pasman) auch so , oder trauen sich nur nichts zu sagen

den letzten beißen die hunde
und der warst du,, mach dir nichts draus
nur weiter so,, du hast sicher tausende user auf deiner seite
ich,, nur wenige, aber darf auch mal was  sagen
ich lach dann im stillen weiter
bis zum nächsten mal

Z.


----------



## pasmanac (31. Juli 2013)

*Langweiliges Gequatsche*



zulu schrieb:


> ein bischen dünnhäutig ? habe ich das zitat falsch kopiert.... ?
> 
> das ist mir viel zu _kompliziert _und _langatmig _geschrieben .... langweilig,
> empfinden ja andere (wlan und pasman) auch so , oder trauen sich nur nichts zu sagen
> ...



Ich habe auch nicht verstanden, warum sich broki auf den Schlips getreten fühlt - vielleicht muss er einfach mal (wieder) einen g`scheit`n Fisch fangen ?!#d


...und wenn ich schreibe:


> Dieser Thread trägt den Titel:
> "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!" und anstatt hier Bilder von Fangerfolgen zu sehen, wird seitenlang über Ruten, Rollen, Vorfächer etc pp diskutiert...!
> 
> Ich werde mich dann mal ausklinken...!



....dann meine ich damit: Leute quatscht hier nicht rum|bla:|bla:, sondern zeigt eure Fangerfolge, für seitenlange Romane über Equipment#q gibt es bestimmt einen anderen Thread - und falls nicht, dann kann ja jemand einen Starten !


----------



## Nightfall (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langweiliges Gequatsche*



pasmanac schrieb:


> ....dann meine ich damit: Leute quatscht hier nicht rum|bla:|bla:, sondern zeigt eure Fangerfolge, für seitenlange Romane über Equipment#q gibt es bestimmt einen anderen Thread - und falls nicht, dann kann ja jemand einen Starten !



Gute Idee :

2 Topics:

1. Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!
Nur photos und Berichte
2. Mittelmeer Equipment, Gesetze und Tipps
Equipment, Gesetze und Tipps + Quatsch


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alex, danke, gute Zusammenfassung.
Die Adeia Alieias Skafos ist doch aber an ein Boot mit einer bestimmten Registriernummer gebunden?
Oder könnte ich eine 15 oder 30 PS Adeia holen und mit jedem beliebigen 15 oder 30 PS Boot fischen?

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hasse Streit vor allem unnötigen 
deshalb habe ich jetzt 3 mal den text gelöscht den ich schreiben wollte und habe einfach meine Signatur geändert
mfg

Spammfisch


----------



## Nightfall (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Alex, danke, gute Zusammenfassung.
> Die Adeia Alieias Skafos ist doch aber an ein Boot mit einer bestimmten Registriernummer gebunden?
> Oder könnte ich eine 15 oder 30 PS Adeia holen und mit jedem beliebigen 15 oder 30 PS Boot fischen?
> 
> ...



1.Wenn der Besitzer beide Führerscheine hat und ist dabei dann brauchst du nur die erste.

2. Wenn er nicht dabei ist (aber hat er beide Führerscheine), dann wenn es < 15HP ist, brauchst du nur die Angelnführerschein, wenn es > 15 HP dann Angelnführerschein und Bootführerschein

3. Wenn du ein Boot mietest, dann kannst du nur fischen wenn es eine Boot Angelnführerschein hat (und weiter wie Fall 2, füt HP Regeln)

Also die Angelnführerschein für den Boot braucht nur der Besitzer und ist mit dem Boot gebunden.


----------



## broki (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

also wenn man sich übers gerät u.Ä. nicht austauschen soll macht der ganze Thread nicht wirklich Sinn..ich kann mich nicht an den letzen geposteten Fangerfolg von Zulu erinnern..aber geschrieben hatt er auf fast jeder Seite..

so habe ich das gemeint..logisch tauscht man sich aus und es kommen Fragen auf, kann euer Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen..

#h


----------



## t-dieter26 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|kopfkrat Äh ,ich hätte mal nen Vorschlag.:Schreib doch jeder was er mag und lese jeder was er mag und was ihn interessiert.Was einen nicht so interessiert muss man ja nicht zwingend lesen.
OK ,neues Tackle =  neues Spielzeug , will gezeigt und diskutiert werden.Und was kauf ich bloß als nächstes #c .Wär allerdings gut ,wenn man den Titel des Threads nicht ganz aus den Augen verliert.
@Günther +pasmanac #6 zu euren Fängen.
Ich hoffe in ein paar Wochen auch was beitragen zu können nach dem vermurksten Frühjahr.
vG Dieter


----------



## broki (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Äh ,ich hätte mal nen Vorschlag.:Schreib doch jeder was er mag und lese jeder was er mag und was ihn interessiert.Was einen nicht so interessiert muss man ja nicht zwingend lesen.
> OK ,neues Tackle =  neues Spielzeug , will gezeigt und diskutiert werden.Und was kauf ich bloß als nächstes #c .Wär allerdings gut ,wenn man den Titel des Threads nicht ganz aus den Augen verliert.
> @Günther +pasmanac #6 zu euren Fängen.
> Ich hoffe in ein paar Wochen auch was beitragen zu können nach dem vermurksten Frühjahr.
> vG Dieter




Sprichst mir aus dem Herzen..

Grüsse und tight lines 
broki


----------



## ulfisch (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wohl uns allen.
Ich habe gerade wieder ein Video gesehen in dem jemand einen Sargos mit einem  Minnow von den Felsen aus gefangen hat.
Da ja auch die Australier viel Brassen mit Kukös fangen muss es ja funktionieren.
Ich habe jedoch nicht mal einen Nachläufer einer Brasse gehabt.
Führt ihr den Köder speziell wenn ihr Brassen mit Kukös fangen wollt?
Um mir ins Gesicht zu grinsen wurde die Brasse mit einem Duel Hardcore gefangen, den habe ICH auch schon mal durchs Mittelmeer gezogen.|kopfkrat


----------



## zulu (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> ..ich kann mich nicht an den letzen geposteten Fangerfolg von Zulu erinnern..aber geschrieben hatt er auf fast jeder Seite..
> #h



nun ja, der eine ist angelnder schriftsteller 
und der andere ist angelnder bilderknipser.

ich habe hier mal geschworen nie mehr wieder einen erfolg zu posten oder ein bild rein zu setzen ,, warum ?

 lies dich doch mal schlau mit hilfe der suchfunktion,
wenn es dir nicht deine wertvolle zeit raubt

in der letzten saison habe ich etwa 500 kilo fisch aus dem mittelmeer gefangen
 hätte ich dir die hier alle genau mit fangplatzkoordinaten  , verwendetem boot , köder, und gerät präsentieren sollen ? #q

also ich beschränke mich hier im ab seit einigen jahren  auf fundierte , selbst verfasste texte und,,
 etwas kritik, sowie manchmal auch auf spott und hohn....

ist das legitim ? #c


----------



## Jose (1. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mal herhören:
persönlichen stress sollte man bitte über Private Nachrichten klären.
macht keinen spaß, ein schönes thema abstürzen zu sehen.

über PN also, *hier werde ich solche beiträge löschen*.


----------



## jeanneau34 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Freunde der Schuppentiere

Nehmt doch nicht alles so tierisch ernst.
Soll doch SPASS machen. 

Lieben Gruß ans E
Günther


----------



## ulfisch (2. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn ich das noch schreiben dürfte, würde ich sagen, dass meine Rute angekommen ist und das sie recht Kopflastig ist.
Kann man sicher nicht ewig mit Angeln.
Ich hoffe ich kann sie am Samstag testen.


mfg


----------



## Jose (2. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Wenn ich das noch schreiben dürfte, ...



ach männo, macht doch nicht gleich ein fass auf.
geht doch nur um persönlichen stress, der besser über PN geklärt wird.

weiterhin unbeschwertes schreiben... :m


----------



## ulfisch (3. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> ach männo, macht doch nicht gleich ein fass auf.
> geht doch nur um persönlichen stress, der besser über PN geklärt wird.
> 
> weiterhin unbeschwertes schreiben... :m


|supergri|supergri ach der kleine Seitenhieb.
Ich gehe in 3 3/4 Stunden Angeln mit einer Freundin eines Freundes.
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen,  dass das der 1. Mensch aus meinem näheren Bekanntenkreis ist , der wirklich angeln gehen will und deswegen auch um 4:30 aufstehet.
Geil oder Ulfisch+Mrs triple D

PS meine Freunde sind kleine Mädchen|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So leute jetzt meldet sich der chef  der sinn von diesem thread ist ja eine infosammlung über das angeln im mittelmeer. Hier gehts ja nicht um koordinaten sondern um bedingungen, jahreszeit und tackle die an einem ort zum fisch führen. Ich find das schon ok wenn hier also tacklefragen diskutiert werden, dann ist aber auch wichtig das ( wie ulfish es ja gemacht hat bzw wohl noch macht) darüber dann auch ein fazit geschrieben wird. Es hat ja nicht jeder solche tollen Erfolge vorzuweisen wie unsere passionierten dentexangler. Wer dann nichts fängt muss trotzdem was berichten, lernt man selber was draus und andere auch. 
Ich hab beim spinning eine oblada, bandbrasse gefangen auf einen kleinen wobbler. Außerdem einen nachläufer von einer weiteren. Die oblada liegt als köderfisch im eisfach. War jetzt 1 woche nicht draußen mitm boot und bin auch grad ohne auto. Vielleicht wird die aktivität endlich besser. Ich hab mein echolotgeber mal wieder ummontiert, ist jetzt unterm boot, hoffentlich funktioniert die kacke jetzt. Die brauch ich uma auf dentex zu probieren. Leider ist es auch seeehr voll, also viele viele boote mit richtigen idioten und viel zu viele jetskis! Da sitzen sowieso nur Idioten drauf... 

Was ich jetzt noch loswerden muss: danke für die geilen bilder, tolle fische! Sowas motiviert! Eine serviola hab ich letztens beim schnorcheln beobachten dürfen. Irre toll! Serviola= bernsteinmakrele. 
Lg aus katalonien


----------



## ulfisch (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist ja mal eine motivierende Information.
In Australien scheint es ja eine richtige Methode zu sein mit UL/L-Gerät auf Brassen zu gehen.
MiniCranks und Minnows wären da meine Wahl.
Ach Jungs ich sags euch meine Gedanken drehen sich im Moment fast ausschließlich um Ulraub(Angeln) und die Bundesliga|supergri.

Konnte meine Rute testen, habe mit einem 12 Gr. Minnow gefischt und konnte ihn super rausfeuern nur ist sie leider wie gesagt recht stark Kopflastig.
Das geht auf Dauer auf die Arme wobei sie ja nicht besonders viel wiegt.
Drill  gab es keinen besonderen ich hakte einen Karpfen quer so ca. 4KG der ging mal ab, war aber auch gleich im Kraut und weg.
Ich habe auch die Varivas in 10 KG gefischt und sie wirkt sehr anständig.
Verarbeitung sieht gut aus, ich meine, dass sie etwas Farbe verloren hat denn ich konnte an den Ringen ein weißlich/bläuliches Pulver feststellen.
Ich hatte einen starken Hänger, den ich klugerweise mit der Hand lösen wollte.
Es ging dann mit viel Kraft, dünnes selbstgemachtes Stahlvorfach hielt und auch der Knoten von der Varivas onwohl ich ziehen konnte wie ein Ochse.
Zurück zur Rute, die Spitze ist recht feinfühlig, denn ich konnte das Wobbeln noch sehr gut fühlen auch habe ich die Länge zu schätzen gelernt da ich so den Köder kurz vor dem Ufer gut über das Kraut führen konnte.

Ich hatte 2 Ruten dabei und mit der 2. UL konnte ich ein paar Barsche ärgern.
Wobei das Barsche ärgern doch eher davob kommt, dass einen die Barsche ärgern|supergri ich liebe die Viecher.

Im Moment bin ich echt stark am überlegen ob ich sie nach GR transportieren soll|kopfkrat würde mich noch mal mind. 55 Euronen kosten oder ich lasse sie gleich als MH-Rute hier.


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Scorpi,

danke für dein Statement.

Scorpi, ich glaube, das Mittelmeer steht bald an der Schwelle zu einem anglerisch uninteressanten Gewässer.
Der Befischungsdruck wird immer extremer - grade mit der wirtschaftlichen Situation in Spanien, Italien, Griechenland etc. werden die Berufsfischer, aber auch die Angler immer hemmungsloser.
Ich bin in einer griechischen FB-Gruppe, wo regelmäßig Fänge gepostet werden, die die erlaubte Menge von 5 Kg Fisch pro Angler und Tag bei weiten übertreffen; oftmals, grade im Zusammenhang mit Hobbylangleinen (<150 Haken pro Angler sind dort erlaubt) werden unheimlich viele untermaßige Fische entnommen. Sobald Kritik aufkommt, werden die Kritiker sofort als potentielle Verräter gebrandmarkt und werden von allen Seiten abgewatscht.
Gleichzeitig schimpfen alle über die Trawler und die Dynamitfischer....
Na ja, da muss noch viel passieren...
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Situation in Spanien ist, aber ich denke da wird es ähnlich sein, abgesehen davon, dass Langleinen nicht erlaubt sind.

Was für einen Fishfinder hast du denn?
Die Hersteller geben meist die preisgünstigsten Teile dazu.
Ich rüste grade auch wieder auf und hab mir zum Garmin einen Airmar P66 Geber geleistet. Der ist viermal so schwer und so groß, wie der original Geber von Garmin und soll eine deutlich bessere Bildgebung ermöglichen.
Entsprechend hält das meine Geberstange nicht mehr aus und ich baue mir grade ne Bordwandkonsole, die mit 2 Extra-Wide-Zwingen befestigt wird, und wodrauf ein Mount für nen Downrigger plus zwei Rutenhalter plus ne schwenkbare X-heavy Geberstangenhalterung kommen.
Den Downrigger (Scotty Depthking) gabs in nem Ausverkauf fürs halbe Geld .

Ulfisch, ich schick die Sachen immer preisgünstig per Post (bis 1,20m Länge).


----------



## jeanneau34 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Scorp.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich als "passionierter Dentexangler" angesprochen fühlen sollte, aber eines ist sicher.
Die leidige Sache der Materialfrage wird meiner Meinung nach total überbewertet.
Das eigentliche Problem ist doch der Ort an dem geangelt wird. Eine gute Karte mit exakten Tiefenangaben sowie ein entsprechender Kartenplotter mit dem man die "Kanten" entlangfahren kann bringen einen zum Fisch.
Ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Ein Köder tief und ein zweiter flach geführt erledigen den Rest.
Hab schon mit 80 lbs-Gerät 2 Kg Bonitos gefangen und anderseits mit 30 lbs Geschirr schwere Fische verloren.
Hab auch testweise mit gebogenen Konsevendosendeckeln
als Köder geangelt und auch gefangen. Was soll man da noch sagen?



Lieben Gruß an alle Forumisti
Günther


----------



## ulfisch (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Andreas,
ich kann Deine Eindrücke zumindest zum Teil bestätigen.
Praktisch alle Angler die ich in GR gesehen habe nehmen alles mit was geht.
Für die Berufsfischerei kann ich nur zum Teil sprechen, ich weiß nur von meinem Vater, dass sie praktisch alles fangen was geht und auch immer neue Arten(Haie z.B. die früher als Speisefisch nicht geschätzt waren.
Die Hobbyfischer zu denen ich früher meinen Vater und Onkel zählen musste, sind für mich schwer einzuschätzen.
Ich kann nur sagen, da meine Beobachtungen aus meiner Kinderzeit stammen, dass z.B.: mein Vater eher auf Hummer und Langgusten mit seinen Netzen ging, deshalb ließ er sie über 2 Nächte drinnen so waren die meisten Fische schon tot.
Ob sie (Vater Onkel) jetzt untermaßige Fische groß zurück gesetzt haben, kann ich nicht sagen und gehe auch nicht davon aus.
Die Bestände sind im jeden Fall zurückgegangen wobei mMn die Hornhechte und Mahis mehr geworden sind.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist das in der Stadt mehr Leute fischen um Nahrung zu bekommen. Ich sage mal mind. 50% habe in der Stadt geangelt um den Fisch zu essen.
Was ich nicht empfehlen würde.

Aktuell ist es verdammt schwierig natürlich wenn das Wasser den Leuten zum Halse steht.

Was man aber machen kann als Hobbyfischer ist einfach nur maßige Fische behalten und auch bei der Menge nicht zu übertreiben.
Ich glaube Du warst es, der mir sagte das die Mahis erst ab 60cm geschlechtsreif sind. So etwas fällt mir nicht schwer zu berücksichtigen.
Über den ersten haben ich mich natürlich super gefreut und ich denke ich hätte ihn auch behalten wenn ich es schon gewusst hätte aber beim 1. Fisch kann ich das schon für mich vertreten.
Ich habe die kleinen Brassen und Barsche ja auch zurück geschmissen die ich gefangen habe.

Mir reicht eigentlich ein guter Fang im Urlaub sei das ein größerer Mahi ein Wolfsbarsch eine große Brasse oder ein paar Makrelen und das muss ich erstmal hinbekommen.


Um die Mentalität unten mal zu verdeutlichen.
Ich fischte vor einem Jahr von einer Fähre aus.
Ein Grieche kam und stellte sich in 0,5m Abstand neben mich(das ganze Boot war frei) er fischte mit einer Rute auf Grund einfach Blei und Haken am Seitenarm Montage während ich mit meinen Wobblern rumspielte.
Er fing alle 5 min. eine winz Brasse oder einen kleinen Barsch
die er alle behielt. Von seinem Erfolg ermutigt meinte er ungefragt mir Tipps geben zu müssen.
"Das ist alles Mist was Du hast guck was ich mache".
Er ging dann eine halbe Stunde später 20 min. danach zerriss mir die Makrele meine Schnur, ach hätte ich ihm damit das Maul stopfen können:m.
Er kam noch öfter die nächsten Tage dann brach ihm seine Rute aus irgend einem Grund.
Er warf sie einfach auf die Felsen und ging 30m weiter war sogar eine Mülltonne
So sind viele noch da unten abre sie werden es schon irgendwann lernen bei uns in Deutschland war der Rhein doch auch mal Deutschlands größter Abwassergraben oder die Isar SCHWIMMEN unter LEBENSGEFAHR verboten und nu Naherholungziel.#6
Es tut sich was(langsam) und es wird sich mehr verändern aber es braucht Zeit.
Hilfreich wäre auch wenn nicht die letzten Schätze Griechenlands jetzt von der EU an Investorenverhu**t würde  Scorp kennt so etwas sicher aus Spanienaber das ist ein anderes Thema.


@ Jeanneau natürlich ist vorhandener Fisch das wichtigste, mir macht der Tacklekram einfach auch so Spass, wie gesagt ich schiebe es nie auf das Tackle wenn ich nichts fange bestenfalls noch auf MEINE Auswahl|supergri


----------



## Smallgame (6. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@jeanneau34 "passionierter Dentexangler"

ein passionierter Doradenangler hätte da mal eine Frage an dich:
Ich hab diesen Sommer wieder Versuche gestartet endlich mal ein Dentex in vernünftiger Grösse an den Haken zu bekommen.
Mein Problem war diesmal das_ Befestigen lebender Kalmare und Hornhechte am Drillingshaken zum Schleppen auf Dentex. Hatte mir in der Fachliteratur einiges angeschaut, was  in der Praxis allerdings nicht _so funktionierte wie versprochen. Hast du da ein paar Tipps? oder benutzt du nur Kunstköder?


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hatte gestern wieder 2 nachläufer von sargos und das auf ein 124mm wobbler. 

Fischerei ist hier heftig, war grad in der fischauktion. Ich weiß nicht mit was für maschenweiten die fischen, aber vermutlich mit mückennetzartigen. Haufenweise kleine fische die dann für unter einem euro pro kilo verkauft werden. Irgendwann muss es kollabieren. 

Hier sind übrigens keine hornhecht unterwegs. Hab zumindest noch keine gesehen. 

Ich plane mit jesus für nächste woche einen 2 boot dentex trip. 

Hab so ein anfängerecho von humminbird. Muss auch eigentlich nur die tiefe wissen. Das wär ja immerhin mal was!


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi,

gestern angekommen & hier ein kleiner "Zwischenbericht":
Die letzten Tage/Wochen ging die *Uferfischerei *hier an der kroat. Küste/Inseln eher schleppend, da morgens und abends stets Ebbe statt Flut waren...zur Nachtangelei kam der Mond daher auch erst sehr spät raus...mir zu spät, da tagsüber Arbeiten angesagt war, also früh aufstehen =)

Im Klartext: Die Fische arbeiten tagsüber, da aber ist Halligalli und Trubel ( Badegäste, meine "heissgeliebten" Scootertouris, ufernah mit Vollgeschwindigkeit fahrende Motorboote, Wasserskitrottel und noch viel mehr lärmendes Volk unterwegs gewesen). Hab`es dennoch paar mal versucht den Wölfen nachzustellen, was aber eher schleppend lief...kaum Futterfische da, viele kleine zurücksetzen dürfen, aber kaum lohnende Portionen dabei...Schade! Hab also die Spinnrute und meine abendlichen Spaziergänge mit selbiger mehr oder weniger fast eingestellt...Dafür hab ich dann mehr Arbeit am Haus gebacken gekriegt  .
Sonntags bin ich mal mittags auf die andere Seite der Insel gewandert (unbewohnt und niemand zu sehen oder zu hören) und hab nach einem alten Olivenhain gesehn` und dabei mit Handleine bissle Grundgeangelt...lief eigentl. erstaunlicherweise ganz gut...Portionsdorade und anderes...in kurzer Zeit.
Spinnfischen mit Wobbler: Ringelbrassen/Usata waren häufig, und wenn die am Wobbler >10 cm hängengeblieben sind, waren diese auch von ordentlicher Größe...sind auch bessere Kämpfer als der Wolfsbarsch (auf die Größe gesehen). Denke, Ende August hab ich mehr Erfolg - anbei bissle Fotos:
PS. der kleine WoBa musste leider abgeschlagen werden, da ihn ein Drilling in Herznähe zu stark verletzt hatte - nur bevor hier irgendw. Diskussionen losgehn.
PPS. Gute Fänge also von Vormittag 10-15 Uhr möglich gewesen...da war ich aber schon am arbeiten....Egal, die Fische laufen mir nicht weg.
Euch allen LG und Petri an die Dentex und Lampuga - Fänger!!


----------



## ulfisch (6. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht.
Ich habe auf meiner Insel ebenfalls eine Seite auf der es wesentlich ruhiger ist, da mir vielleicht ein Fahrrad zur Verfügung steht könnte ich mal die andere Seite.
Eure Erfolge mit Wobblern geben mir wieder ein bisschen Hoffnung um mal einen Kompletten Spinntag einzubauen.
Wenn ich meine Freundin zum Bootfahren überreden kann ist sogar ein bisschen schleppen drinnen uuund vielleicht Vertikalangeln aber dazu bräuchte ich einen Driftsack.
Dir noch viel Erfolg Glavoc#h


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ ulifisch - Danke & ich würde an deiner Stelle mit dem Boot raus....dann brauchst du dir auch keinen Kopf mehr um die Rute und sonstiges Tackle mehr zerbrechen   - Nur Haken, Monofil und Blei in unterschiedlichen Größen/Stärken...
LG und dicke Wolfsbarsche und anderes...#h


----------



## jeanneau34 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#hHallo SMALLGAME

Verwende eigentlich nur Wobbler (ca. 12 cm, rot-weiss) in einer Tiefe von 5 - 8 Metern angeboten bei ca. 4 - 4,5 Kn
Schleppgeschwindigkeit.
Günstig sind Wassertiefen zwischen 12 und 20 Metern, an steil abfallenden Kanten.
Viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit
Günther


----------



## ulfisch (8. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist schon seltsam das dieses rot/weiß immer noch so erfolgreich ist.
Ich habe jedenfalls auch ein paar in diesem Dekor dabei.
Ich kenne bei mir so eine Kante an der wir auch schon Mahis fangen konnten, sehr flach halt.
Im August sind da so viele Turis unterwegs, dass es schwierig ist.
Im September könnte es ruhiger werden.
Ich habe noch einen ca. 20cm langen Wobbler im Makrelen Design
der sehr tief läuft 7-9m glaube ich.
Habe mit ihm einmal geschleppt aber hatte keinen Biss.
Wie gesagt ich habe so eine Kante.
Sie fällt von ca. 6m auf vielleicht 15-20m ab .
Wenn man mit dem Boot fährt sieht man auf einer Seite noch gut den Grund und auf der anderen gerade so noch dann wird es dunkel.

Meine Frage wie weit geht ihr von so einer Kante weg 50-100m?
Am meisten Action müsste doch direkt an der Steilwand zu finden sein?


----------



## Smallgame (8. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich denke auch das es direkt an der Kante am besten sein wird.
Was mich interessieren würde, ob die Strömung eine Rolle spielt, d.h. Nähert man sich besser mit der Strömung oder gegen die Strömung? oder spielt das keine Rolle?
Was die Kunstködergeschichte betrifft, so funzen die Teile auf Zahnbrassen in meinen Gewässern jedenfalls nicht. Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi smallgame,

die Strömung hat in so fern einen Einfluss, als dass du je nach Kunstschleppköder die Geschwindigkeit über Grund anpassen musst, weil sich gegen die Strömung die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zur Geschwindigkeit über Grund addiert, bzw. andersrum (m.d.Strömung) umgekehrt.

Die auf Dentex (erfolgreichen) Leute, die ich kenne schwören auf Sepia bzw. Kalmar, am besten Lebend am "Molybi Filakas", italienisch glaube ich Guardiano: Hauptschnur-Dreifachwirbel- nach unten 2 Faden Seitenarm mit Flossenblei (Gewicht je nach Tiefe)-nach hinten bis zu 5 Faden Vorfach mit Naturköder (geht auch mit Kukö).
Der Blei-Seitenarm hält den Köder beim (langsamen) Schleppen auf die richtige Distanz und ist dünner als die restlichen Schnüre, damit das Blei bei Hänger abreissen kann.
Beim toten Kalmar die zwei langen Fangarme abschneiden, um einen lebenden besser zu imitieren.
Beködert wird auf 2 Einzelhaken; einer davon am Vorfachende, einer verschiebbar und arretierbar an der Vorfachschnur, Der vordere Haken kommt schlicht durch die Tubespitze des Kalmars/der Sepia, der zweite in den Kopf.


----------



## Smallgame (8. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Montage muß ich mir mal anschauen. Meine sieht so aus:
Lebender Kalmar, der obere Haken geht Hinten an dem Kalmar der andere durch den Kopf ( schleppe ihn quasi Rückwärts)
die Hauptschnur etwa 1,0 mit etwa 10 laufbleien auf Tiefe gehalten, das ganze auf einer Holzwinde aufgewickelt, schleppe ich es in verschiedenen geschwindigkeiten über die Riffe. Problem der Tintenfisch überlebt das ganze nicht richtig und lässt sich Hängen oder fällt ab, mit lebenden Hornhechten das gleiche problem.


----------



## pasmanac (8. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Die Montage muß ich mir mal anschauen. Meine sieht so aus:
> Lebender Kalmar, der obere Haken geht Hinten an dem Kalmar der andere durch den Kopf ( schleppe ihn quasi Rückwärts)
> die Hauptschnur etwa 1,0 mit etwa 10 laufbleien auf Tiefe gehalten, das ganze auf einer Holzwinde aufgewickelt, schleppe ich es in verschiedenen geschwindigkeiten über die Riffe. Problem der Tintenfisch überlebt das ganze nicht richtig und lässt sich Hängen oder fällt ab, mit lebenden Hornhechten das gleiche problem.



Vermutlich ist mein Beitrag #1049/Seite105 wg. sachlicher Kürze zwischen unendlichen Tackle-Empfehlungsfragen untergegangen...!?##

Wie schwer sind denn Deine 10 Laufblei und in welchem Abstand hast die angebracht ??

Wenn ich nicht mit meiner 110Stck./5g. Bleie "Viška/Teška-Panula" schleppe, benutze ich ein schweres Schleppblei, von 350g bis hin zu 1.000g und hänge es an eine selbstgebaute "Schnellkupplung", hier meine Bauanleitung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXaitsnTXGs

Und hier noch die Bauanleitung für das Vorfach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LUNjwxvKU8 ....manche finden es etwas umständlich, aber mir hat diese Art schon reichlich Fische beschert, wie man in meinen Alben unschwer sehen kann 

Noch einmal zur Geschwindigkeit (was aber auch schon in meinem Beitrag #1049 steht !!): TiFi, egal ob tot oder lebend; *maximal 1KN* (Definition: 1 Knoten = 1 Seemeile/h = 1,852 km/h ≈ 0,514444 m/s) und zwar am besten *mit der Strömung* - und *ACHTUNG*: wenn Du gegen die Strömung schleppst und Deine Geschwindigkeit per GPS misst, bist Du mit 1KN viel zu schnell !

Hornhecht:
Ein Hornie ist eigentlich sehr robust und kann locker mit 5-6KN stundenlang geschleppt werden, ohne dass er die Krätsche macht !
Hornie aufhaken:
Den vorderen Haken (verstellbar) durch den "Schnabelanfang", da wo er unten mittig etwas weich ist, von unten nach oben Haken durchdrücken, den Endhaken relativ weit hinten an der Unterseite (wichtig, weil oberhalb der Wirbelsäule Arterien verlaufen und er ausblutet!!), einmal den Haken von einer Seite zur anderen durchdrücken.






Beim aufhaken den lebenden Hornie in ein gut durchnässtes Tuch wickeln und nach Möglichkeit die Augen zudecken. Die Leine zwischen den beiden Haken nicht zu stramm ziehen, so dass der Hornie ausreichend Bewegungsfreiheit hat !

...ein fröhliches Petri von der Nachbarinsel...#h


...ach ja: und vergiss Drillingshaken !#q


----------



## Smallgame (10. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ pasmanac
ich hab noch nicht sehr viel Zeit in die Jagd auf Zahnbrassen investiert. Ich benutze eine fertige, gekaufte, auf einer Holzlwinde gewickelte Handangel für diese Versuche. Da die Profi-Fischer meiner Insel auch keine großartigen Zahnbrassenfänge aufzuweisen haben, gehe ich mal von aus das es auch nicht so einfach wird, in meiner Gegend auf ein besses Exemplar zu stossen. Dennoch lässt mir es keine Ruhe und ich hab diesjahr ein neues Riff entdeckt, welches verheissungsvoll aussieht. Nächstes Jahr werd ich das mal vertiefen- und mir mal selber eine Konstruktion basteln. Werd sie mir nach deiner Anleitung zusammenstellen. Dies Jahr stand mal wieder die Zweibindenbrasse nebst kollege Dorade im Vordergrund, hatten viel Besuch und es mußte ordendlich Grillfisch her. Mit meiner leichten Langleine für Doraden hatt ich erst ein paar Erfolge bis ich das Ding in ein Fußballähnliches Gebilde umgewandelt habe 
Garnicht so leicht mit meinem Holzboot das ganz alleine auszuführen.
Hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr ein wenig mehr Zeit finde, und wir mal zusammen ein Tag extra für Zahnbrassen finden. Soweit liegen wir nicht auseinander.


----------



## jeanneau34 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo der Komune

Also in unserer Gegend werden Brassen hauptsächlich auf
Cangrejos vivos ( lebende Krabben) gefangen. Der Einzelhaken wird am hinteren Ende des Panzers durchgestochen. Die Krabben bleiben so auch recht lange am Leben.
Übrigens ist Denton eine Brassenart.

Gruß an alle Forumsteilnehmer
Günther


----------



## polakgd (12. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hi 

wollte mal fragen was für eine schurstärke man für eine handangel benutzt.

lg tomek


----------



## glavoc (12. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,
hey - Dentex mal gaaannz einfach:
Tackle: Schnorchel nebst Maske, ggf. Flossen, Köderfisch und bissle Mono, 2 Haken sowie ein Gewicht.
Besonderheit: Erwerb einer guten, gesunden Bräune.
Kostenpunkt: weit unter 10 €...günstiger geht`s nimmer!
Technik: Ansitzangeln in Verbindung mit Wassergymnastik.
Zielfisch: Mittelmeerzahnbrasse (Kg-Preis für Wildfang ca. 20€)
kurzum - tolles Preis-Leistungsverhältnis

...und so geht`s:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmqiB8jc6N4

werd` ich mal probieren müssen^^ 
LG


----------



## Smallgame (12. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



polakgd schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wollte mal fragen was für eine schurstärke man für eine handangel benutzt.
> 
> lg tomek



Meinst du jetzt Handangel für Zahnbrassen? ich würd 1mm nehmen. Bei meiner Handangel für Doraden und Brassen benutze ich 0,28 und 0,26 vorfach. Falls du noch nicht eine Handangel benutzt hast und es mal ausprobieren möchtes, nehme 0,30 Schnur. Verheddert sich nicht ganz so schnell wie die dünneren.


----------



## Smallgame (12. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



polakgd schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wollte mal fragen was für eine schurstärke man für eine handangel benutzt.
> 
> lg tomek



Meinst du jetzt Handangel für Zahnbrassen? ich würd 1mm nehmen. Bei meiner Handangel für Doraden und Brassen benutze ich 0,28 und 0,26 vorfach. Falls du noch nicht eine Handangel benutzt hast und es mal ausprobieren möchtes, nehme 0,30 Schnur. Verheddert sich nicht ganz so schnell wie die dünneren.


----------



## ulfisch (18. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In 2 Wochen bin ich unten:vik:
Die Rute habe ich mit On-Time Kurier verschickt im PVC Rohr hat mich 50 Euro gekostet aber besser als sich am Flughafen noch anstellen zu müssen.

Ich habe vor eine Art Angeltagebuch zu führen in das ich Methode, Montage, Uhrzeit, Wetter(immer gut) usw. eintrage vielleicht kann ich so schneller Erfahrung sammeln bzw. vergesse nicht alles.


@Pasmanac
sicherst Du die Haken am Hornhecht noch mit einem Stück Gummi?
Ich habe oft aktive Fische verloren, letztes Jahr habe ich einen mit einem kleinen Stück Gummi gesichert und das hielt deutlich besser.


----------



## pasmanac (20. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @Pasmanac
> sicherst Du die Haken am Hornhecht noch mit einem Stück Gummi?
> Ich habe oft aktive Fische verloren, letztes Jahr habe ich einen mit einem kleinen Stück Gummi gesichert und das hielt deutlich besser.



Ich sichere da nie etwas und habe auch noch nie einen Hornie verloren, es sei denn, er hatte Grundberührung!
Ich benutze für den Schnabel einen 4.0er Haken (Owner Cutting Point)....

Vielleicht leben bei mir die Hornies auch deswegen solange beim Schleppen, weil ich da nichts zuschnüre, die müssen ja wohl auch mehr Wasser/Sauerstoff aufnehmen (atmen) wenn sie im Stress sind und mit zugebundenem Schnabel geht das wohl schlecht........soweit meine kleine Theorie?!#c


----------



## ulfisch (20. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Hornhechtschnabel ist natürlich stabiler als ein Meeräschenmaul.
Ich habe bis jetzt nur Meeräschen verloren lag  vielleicht auch am weicheren Maul.


----------



## Franz_x (20. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

auch wenn´s bei mir erst Ende September wieder los geht, überlege ich mir gerade wie ich dann vorgehen könnte. Die letzten beiden male habe ich angefangen weniger die Spinnrute zu schwingen und dafür vom Ufer mit Köderfisch auf Grund bzw. mit Schwimmer gefischt. Die ersten Erfolge haben sich eingestellt, aber so richtig glücklich bin ich so noch nicht, da ich gute Fische durch Schnurbruch am Felsen verloren habe. Nun meine Fragen: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der "Seilbahn-Methode" (italienisch: pesca teleferica)? Hier wirft man zuerst das Blei ohne Köderfisch aus und lässt den Köderfisch dann an der freien Leine schwimmen. Nur, wie setzt man dann den Anhieb? Es kann ja sein, dass der Köderfisch nicht bis zum Blei schwimmt und dann geht der Anhieb in´s Leere. Man kann die Methode wohl auch mit Schwimmer fischen, d.h. der Köderfisch schwimmt an der Oberfläche raus - auch hier wird ein Anhieb wohl im Nichts verpuffen.... Bringen Circle-Hooks hier was? Und zuletzt - wann setzt man den Anhieb z.B. wenn man mit Hornhecht fischt und Bernstein- oder Goldmakrele der Zielfisch ist?

Grüße und Danke
Franz


----------



## pasmanac (20. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> sicherst Du die Haken am Hornhecht noch mit einem Stück Gummi?
> Ich habe oft aktive Fische verloren, letztes Jahr habe ich einen mit einem kleinen Stück Gummi gesichert und das hielt deutlich besser.
> ...........................................
> Der Hornhechtschnabel ist natürlich stabiler als ein Meeräschenmaul.
> Ich habe bis jetzt nur Meeräschen verloren lag vielleicht auch am weicheren Maul.



Also wat nu ????|uhoh:


----------



## ulfisch (20. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe nicht nach Hornhechten konkret gefragt, sondern nur ob du allgemein deine KöFis mit einem Stück Gummi sicherst.
Verloren habe ich wenn Meeräschen, hatte Hornies  erst 2 mal als KöFi deswegen habe ich gefragt:m


----------



## pasmanac (20. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nach Hornhechten konkret gefragt,



Also irgendwie erinnerst Du mich an den hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLhYIqiJlEA

|gr:


----------



## ulfisch (20. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

oh Gott ich lass es servus#6


----------



## broki (20. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Franz

Ich hab mich mal so gut es geht dazu eingelesen und mir auch schon überlegt die Technik mal auszuprobieren. also meine Überlegungen dazu: wenn du die Technik mit einem Grundblei anwendest, könntest du an den Wirbel an welchen das Vorfach mit dem Köfi kommt, ein Blei befestigen welches den Köderfisch automatisch in Richtung Grundblei zieht. Ansonsten ein eher schweres Blei damit es ordentlich Widerstand gibt wenn der Fisch abzieht.. Circle Hooks sind super..kenne sie vom Angeln im Süsswasser. Der Anhieb erübrigt  sich komplett, wenn du die Spannung verlierst kein Problem die halten wirklich Bombenfest..Ich denke mit Circle Hooks klappt das einwandfrei, die Fische haken sich automatisch..


----------



## Franz_x (20. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke, das mit dem Blei am Vorfach habe ich im Netz auch gefunden. Meine Überlegung war, dass sich der Köderfisch ohne Blei evtl. eher in einer fängigen Tiefe (Temp./Sauerstoff) bewegt, wo dann auch die Räuber unterwegs sind bzw. ich es mit einer Wasserkugel auf Goldmakrelen an der Oberfläche probieren will. Aber Deine Info mit den Circle-Haken war genau das, was mir weiterhilft. 
Jetzt müßte sich nur noch jemand äußern, der mir sagen kann, wie die Goldmakrele 
einen Hornhecht packt. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## zulu (21. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> sich nur noch jemand äußern, der mir sagen kann, wie die Goldmakrele
> einen Hornhecht packt.



Eine große schluckt ihn ganz
eine kleine beißt ihn in kleine stücke
|bigeyes

Z.


----------



## Franz_x (21. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok, und wie groß sollte der Horni für Goldmakrelen ab so ca. 60 cm sein, dass er in gleich packt und nicht Hackfleisch daraus macht? Denke, wenn er stücke daraus macht, wird es mit dem Circle-Hook auch essig sein.....

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr immer mit euern Hornies  hier gibts nichtmals welche, ob sie alle aufgefressen wurden? Ich wage morgen wieder einen Versuch auf Zahnbrassen/ denton. Bisher fangen sich nur Makrelen. Die sind aber vom grill mit senf super gut. Vor allem wenn der fisch vor 12h noch gelebt hat: frischer gehts nicht! Und Mahis gibts hier anscheinend auch noch nicht.


----------



## Spanien16 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich lebe direkt an der Quelle (noch).
Ich lebe seit 10 Jahren in Spanien und habe im Mittelmeer (Raum Valencia - Alicante) schon folgendes gefangen:
Stachelrochen: ca. 15kg
Doraden: >2kg
Und noch son fisch komme aber nicht auf den Deutschen Namen hier in Spanien nennen wir den "Sargo" der hat nen schwarzen punkt bei dem kiehmen.
Neben den oben genannten habe ich auch die sogenannten Lisas gefangen die auch sehr gut schmecken wenn sie frisch gefangen und direkt auf den grill wandern.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sargo: diplodus sargus sargus

hab heute ersten fang von elena gemacht: dentex. allerdinga fängts nu an zu pissen und ich spar euch weiteres. kommt dann in 1woche


----------



## Nightfall (27. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Griechenland Sargo ist auch :
http://fishbase.org/summary/1753

Aber es gibt noch 2 Sorten die Sargo heissen (aber sie haben auch ein zweites Name) :

http://fishbase.org/summary/1754 (auf Gr und je nach Region heisst: Avlias, Kampanias, Karagkiozis)
und
http://fishbase.org/summary/1749 (auf Gr und je nach Region heisst: Ougena, Charakida, Mutaki, Chiona)

und ein 4tes die sehr selten in Griechenland ist (in Spanien viel häufiger) :
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Diplodus-cervinus.html (in GR heisst : Sargo Pharaoh, in Spanien Sargo Breado oder Sargo Imperial)

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp + all
Bin jetzt seit ner knappen Woche hier und das Wetter lässt schon wieder stark nach, es ist aber auch wieder bonito time .3 schöne bisher .
Später mal mehr,scorp guck mal in deine pns ,Internet läuft z.zt. besser
Schick mal einer bischen Sonne rueber .
Vg Dieter


----------



## ulfisch (29. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So fliege morgen los,
ich hoffe ich komme dazu mein Angeltagebuch zu führen.
Bis dahin viel Erfolg Euch


----------



## afbaumgartner (30. August 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kalo Psarema, Ulfisch,

bin gespannt, was in Ammouliani geht...
Bei mir gehts noch 5 Wochen. Hab grade noch einen Downrigger und den neuen Geber verschickt... Bin irgendwie auch schon hibbelig


----------



## glavoc (1. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi #h,
bin wieder zurück....brr isch es hier kalt 
Also, das Spinnen auf Wölfe gestaltete sich im August auch weiterhin schwierig, d.h. nur sehr kleine, oder solche bis weit  unter 30 cm...hab ich dann irgendwann nach der 3ten Tour und nur 5,6 "Kurzen" endgültig eingestellt. Gründe waren fehlende Futterfische, schlechte Zeiten/Tide Verhältnisse, kältere Temperaturen dieses Jahr (kalte Strömungen)...und über den Winter haben die Insulaner selbst wohl viele gute Fänge gemacht, mit starken guten Fischen...so blieb`für mich nicht mehr viel übrig... 
Tja, dann hab ich mich wieder auf meine "Kindheits"-Hndangeln besonnen :vik: und die Plastik"tackle"tüte vom "šufit", zu deutsch: vom Dachboden geholt und hab bissle auf Doraden geangelt. Hatte ganz vergessen, wie schön es ist, Fische von Hand zu drillen! Die schönste Art, einen Fisch zu fangen, da es mir am meisten Vergnügen bereitet... Keine Rute & Rolle kann dich so nah an den Fisch bringen! Köder war meist nur der "priljepak":
http://www.svijet-zivotinja.com/obicni_priljepak.html 

Anbei bissle Fotos:


----------



## Smallgame (1. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele, Glavoc, die Handangel ist letzendlich unschlagbar! Scheiss auf Shimano und Co hehe nichts ist besser! Ausserdem fängt man wesentlich mehr. Dies beziehe ich auf das Handangeln am Riff auf Doraden und Co. Hatte dieses Jahr einen Superfang : eine Zweibindenbrasse 48 deka (hehe)
der hatte richtig Power. Wie herrlich war das! Mann kann mit der Handangel so richtig gut ausbremsen und bestimmen wo es langgehen soll- das schaff ich nicht mal annähernd mit Rute und Rolle, vom Feelig ist es auch überhaupt kein vergleich.
Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach der perfekten Schnur extra für das Handangeln. Mit welcher fischst du?


----------



## glavoc (1. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

kommt drauf an... wenn ich "passiv", also Selbsthakmontage fische (Steinchen als Bissanzeiger o.ä.), dann mind. 0,4, - 0,5 mm (sonst zerfetzt mir die Leine zu leicht am felsigen Grund - auch wickeln die sich gerne um selbige - wie du ganz sicher auch weißt . Wenn ich selbst anschlage, dann reicht auch nur 0,35 mm. Ansonsten gleicher Aufbau: Blei, Wirbel und dann FC in 0,3 - 0,35 mm von ca. 60 cm...Laufbleimontage (klizavo Olovo).
Kaufe da das günstigste, was mir die einheimischen Angelläden anbieten...Damyl, Plastil und Co. tut`s mir 
Weil, auf meinem kleinem " škojicu " (kleines Inselchen) werden die nie über 2 kg schwer...leider!
Ganz anders z.Bsp. im Zadarskim Kanalu...da gehen auch 4-5 kg ... hab`ich mir aus zuverlässiger Quelle sagen lassen! 
LG #h


----------



## jeanneau34 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Freunde der Flossenträger

Die Saison hat endlich begonnen. Bonitos sind genügend vor Ort (wenn auch bis jetzt nur kleinere).
Habe am Samstag (von 18 bis 21 Uhr) mit einem Freund 26 Stück gefangen. Leider waren 43 cm das Maximum.
Aber wird schon. 

Gruß an alle Forumisti
Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ihr alten Bonitoärgerer! Wagt euch mal an die richtigen Fische, so wie ich  ! 

Ein geiles Gefühl wenn nach vielen erfolglosen Fishingtrips die Rolle losrauscht und dann ein Fisch Schnur holt und man nicht nur irgendeinen Felsen geschnitten hat! Ein Fisch! Wenn dann nach dem Drill ein Dentex dabei rauskommt noch geiler! Der erste Fisch ein Dentex, aber was für einer! 
http://*ih.us/a/img819/23/p86i.jpg
Ich scheine das so an mir zu haben: seit ich das Spinfischen betreibe fange ich immer als erstes einen Großen von der Spezies. Das war beim Kalmar so, bei der Oblada und jetzt ein solcher Dentex.
http://*ih.us/a/img836/5806/4dut.jpg
Vier Kilogramm Zahnbrasse! Zu groß fürs Waschbecken; aber sowas von genial lecker! KAnn ich jedem nur anraten mal zu fangen  
So jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was unsere kroatischen Kollegen dagegen halten. Und nix ausm ano passado! Ich fühl mich wie der Dentexkönig, das beflügelt mich immer noch so. Wenn ich dran denke gibts direkt Endorphinausschüttung. Ganz nebenher habe ich auch meinen ersten (kleinen) Thunfisch selbst gefangen. Das macht mich auch glücklich. Und von dem Trip für alle Bluewaterfans noch ein Bild  Bin einen Tag in Deutschland und schon wieder hibbelig auf den nächsten Urlaub. 
http://*ih.us/a/img822/9976/kjsd.jpg
Saludos! 
Dario


----------



## W-Lahn (2. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri heil ! Was ein Vieh!!
Ich war jetzt eine Woche auf Astypalea und morgen gehts nach Naxos...


----------



## glavoc (2. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario!!#6
superschöner "Zubatac"#v
Vom Boot oder vom Ufer? KuKö oder Naturköder? Auf alle Fälle ist es jetzt um dich endgültig geschehen...Haha =) 
Ach ja, mach dir mal keine Sorge um die kroat. Kollegen...die fangen sowas mit der Hand:q - ganz ohne Rute, Rolle und Kescher..hehe
LG
PS.
noch mehr Dentex: schau hier...
http://vimeo.com/34574269


----------



## pasmanac (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dario: Dickes "Petri" - schöner Bursche...den Fisch meine ich


----------



## max80 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Gemeinde,

bin vom 06. bis zum 13. Oktober in Dubrovnik. Endlich wieder!!!bin nicht ganz unbedarft was die Angelei im Mittelmeer angeht. Die Frage it nur mit welchen Fischen ich im Oktober rechnen Kann (vom Ufer evtl. einen Tag ein Kayak mieten oder so).
Habe im Mai/Juni schon schöne Wolfsbarsche gefangen, Doraden und  kleine Tintenfische/Sepien.

Methode wird Spinnangeln sein, teilweise auch mit 40g Spiro und Gummifisch. und neben her werde ich eine Rute mit Tintnfisch oder Köderfisch oder Krebs oder wenn es gibt Seeringelwurm/Riesenwurm rauslegen.

Wie sieht es aus mit Bonitos? Dentex? Wolfsbarsch? Dorade?

Ein wie und wo wäre SUPER!

Auch Spots in der Nähe Dubrovnik würden mich freuen!

Für die Strandtage habe ich mir schon das hier besorgt ;o))))))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmqiB8jc6N4

könnte das klappen in Kroatien? Oder ist das zu flach...?


----------



## glavoc (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Max80 - um die Zeit musst du Glück haben, um  nicht mit 4 mm Neopren deine Montagen auslegen zu müssen 
Manchmal kann man aber auch im November bei uns noch schwimmen...zumal so weit unten im Süden...
Wolfsbarsche gehen auf jeden Fall um diese Zeit! Doraden och! Zu Spots, wie und wo kann ich dir nix sagen...für WoBa brauchst du flache Spots, für Doraden Mischgrund ...(mal gaaannz grob gesagt).
Bonitos vom Ufer anwerfen...Hm? hat bei mir bisher nich geklappt...auf jeden Fall NICHT durch den Schwarm oder mitten hinein, sondern seitlich vorbei den Wobbler führen...so zumindest der Theorie nach... hab ich mir sagen lassen.
Steile Ufer, schnell abfallende Kanten wirst du da schon finden...Suchhalt steile Uferabschnitte...setzen sich auch unter Wasser meist so fort (was ja klar ist  ) Würde aber auf Dentex nur mit Naturköder angeln (lebend)! Halte alles andere zu "zufällig" um gezielt zu fischen...klar kannst du es mit Jigs probieren...aber dann musst du schon sehr, sehr genau wissen, wann, wo, wie die ihre Runden drehen...wird dir aber auch niemand sagen...oder dich total auf die falsche Fährte schicken  Für das schleppen auf WoBa empfehle ich dir als Gummifisch den franzö. "RAGLOU" in mittlerer Größe unbeschwert nur mit einem größerem Wirbel ca. 3-4m davor...Rosa/Glitter ist mein Favorit  an 0,35 Mono...
Dir viel Glück & LG


----------



## max80 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Glavoc: Super! Danke für die infos. Da ich mit Frau und Kind da bin wird angeln eher 2. Prio haben. Freu mich nur wahnsinnig mal wieder in Hrvatska zu sein. Bin ich hochmotiviert fürs angeln. Wolfsbarsch habe ich bislang immer nachts gefangen...und werde das auch wieder versuchen. Der Tip mit dem Raglou ist super. Habe auch schon einige Sidewinder geholt und wollte noch einige X-Layer und Rockvibe Shads holen. 
Ich war total überrascht, dass Du duie Doraden auf die Napfschnecken gefangen hast. ich habe die auch schon oft benutzt aber noch nie etwas gefangen darauf. Gibt es da einen Trick?

Vielleicht kannst Du mir auch noch helfen indem Du mir den satz übersetzt "wo kann ich würmer kaufen zum angeln" Insbesondere der RIesenwurm den Sie "Crv" nennen klar beim Ribolov ;o)

mit welchen Ködern bist Du sonst erfolgreich?

Kann man im Oktober Tintenfische fangen? Sepia?


----------



## Smallgame (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Herbst ist besonders gut zum Fischen! Kalamaris haben denn auch schon Saison. Die Kalamarisköder würd ich mir allerdings dort vor Ort im Geschäft besorgen die Auswahl ist groß, Kalamarisfangen ist dort Volkssport. Zum Thema Doraden ohne Wurm kann ich dir die Muschel Herkuleskeule empfehlen. Doraden lieben den Köder wenn er fest ist. Krebse und Muscheln gehören zu ihren natürlichen Nahrungsangebot. Die Herkuleskeule hat ein so festes Muschelfleisch, das man kaum mit dem Haken durchkommt.


----------



## max80 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Herkuleskeule...muss ich erstmal fangen/finden...hatte mal eine auf Wurm gefangen....die hatte richtig geschluckt ;o) aber anstatt sie als Köder zu verwenden habe ich sie selber gegessen...
Sepiaköder habe ich auch schon einige zu Hause. Die kommen dann auch mit.

@glavoc: was sind denn die besten Lebendköder die man nicht geschleppt/vom ufer aus anbieten kann? Krebse, meeräsche, Sepia, hornhecht? Oder kann sind die nur effektiv wenn man Sie schleppt?!?


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn das Tier lebt imitiert es Beute perfekt, denn es ist ein angeschlagenes Tier: leichte Beute!
Der Unterschied beim schleppen ist halt einfach, dass du dann größere Chancen hast, weil du zum Fisch kommst und nicht anders herum. Ein Dentex schwimmt nunmal nicht an jeder Ecke herum! Lebendköder können dann halt Sepia, Kalmar oder Fische sein. Krebse ist so eine Sache, denn die Können sich auch schonmal einfach eingraben


----------



## max80 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich dachte an eine pop-up montage so 1-1,50 über Grund. dann einen Sepia dran oder eben einen zappelnden krebs, und das ganze dann 150-200m rausschwimmen...
aber das ist wie gesagt nur die Theorie ;o)


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok aber dann bedenke wie stark ein Dentex ist, wie z.B. der den ich hier gepostet habe. Da brauchst du 1. ne starke Bremse und 2. dann noch genug Reserven. Wenn ich überlege was normale Makrelen an der Stationärrolle+ Rute fürn Rabatz gemacht haben und ich sie mit meiner Avet einfach einkurbeln musste, an der der Dentex noch Rabatz gemacht hat  Geh nicht mit falschem Gerät auf die Jagd, so viele Fische gibts nicht und es wäre ärgerlich dann nach langem warten einen zu verlieren!


----------



## Eichelfritte (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



jeanneau34 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Flossenträger
> 
> Die Saison hat endlich begonnen. Bonitos sind genügend vor Ort (wenn auch bis jetzt nur kleinere).
> Habe am Samstag (von 18 bis 21 Uhr) mit einem Freund 26 Stück gefangen. Leider waren 43 cm das Maximum.
> ...


 
Und ich muss wieder in Deutschland Schneider bleiben :r
Aber ich komm ja mal wieder zu dir :m


----------



## Franz_x (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@max80: 
Habe selber im letzten Herbst mit "Urlaubs-Rockfishing" angefangen und es im Frühling dann zum zweiten mal probiert. Gefischt habe ich mit Meeräschen von ca. 25 cm. Gleich beim ersten Versuch im Herbst und heuer im Frühling habe ich jeweils einen guten Fisch durch Schnurbruch an (Unterwasser-)Felsen verloren. Das ca. 2m lange Vorfach (FC 0,45) war jeweils ca. in der Mitte stark aufgerauht.....Im Herbst bin ich auch geschwommen - im Frühling war es mir aber zu kalt. Habe es aber mit der "Zwei-Ruten-Methode" auch geschafft, meine Köderfische auf ca. 100m zu bringen. Zur Methode einfach mal google Fragen, ich kenne sie vom Welsangeln. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## glavoc (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moinsen Männers ,

Max80 - Ja Smallgame hat recht! Herbst ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln...da wo während des Sommers nur Kleinfische gelebt haben, besetzen deren größere "Geschwister" jetzt ihr Habitat...Ruhe ist eingekehrt und die ersten Regen haben das Meer gedüngt! Zudem sind die Fische jetzt hungrig um sich ihr "Fett" anzufressen  Auch bekommt das Meer wieder eine Trübung...kurz: ideale Voraussetzungen...
Napfschnecke...einfach zu pflücken, kein Hältern, kostet nix (bin ja Schwabe  !!
Werden bei mir mit einer anderen Napfschnecke herausgelöst, in der Kopfgegend mit dem Haken einmal durchstochen und ein zweites Mal ebenfalls am Rand. Wichtig ist nur, durch das zähe Fleisch zu stechen...Vorteil der Napfschnecke: Bleibt lange am Haken..die weichen Organe futtern die Kleinfische...locken damit die Doraden an...
Also Doraden und Zweibindenbrassen verschmähen keinesfalls den Priljepak/Napfschnecke. Klar, wenn ich Schnorcheln tu, sammle ich auf jeden Fall den http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodljikavi_volak Volak auf. Du findest ihn auf kurzen Algenteppichen wo er andere Muscheln erbeutet..Übrigens, wo einer ist, sind meist mehrere in der Nähe. Ansonsten kannst du auch noch die Miesmuschel, Sardinen, Fleisch von deinem frisch gefangenen Kalamar/Sepia/Oktopus verwenden, oder aber auch die Seewalze kroat. Trp  - aufwendig, dreckig und geruchsintensiv Haha 
Der Zrv/ (Eunice aphroditois) ist mir zum kaufen zu teuer...Geld für Naturköder - ich?? Nö!!! 
Aber Pasmanac hat hier eigens einige Lehrvideos eingestellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260376
Zweifelsohne DER Topköder... aber wichtiger ist, das die Montage im Meer ist, wenn die Doraden vorbeiziehen..Dann geht auch die Napfschnecke...der Hunger drückts scho nei 

Wenn du hauptsächlich Nachts angelst, fängst du öfter mal nen Stöcker / Šarun. Wenn du ne UL Spinne mit hast, kannst du dich mit Minijigs von Maria & kleinen fluoreszendierenden Silikonshads dort im Angelladen eindecken...nennt sich Ajing...Schau mal hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeOgL90zsNo
Übrigens, mich interessiert, wo du deine X-Layer herbekommst? Die Reins Shads kannte ich auch noch nicht...Bezugsquelle?
Fische eher "Hart" auf Woba und Co. ...werde mich jedoch bissle mehr mit den weichen Gummis in der Zukunft beschäftigen...Danke für den Tip!

Jetzt zu Dentex... 

Da du Handleine fischen willst, nimm mind. 0,6 besser 0,7 gute, abriebfeste Mono, einen stabilen T-Wirbel (mit drei Ösen), 2 Haken der Größe 1/0 bis 3/0 je nach Köderwahl. Pasmanac schwört auf Owner Cutting Point , FC in 0,6/0,7 jedoch Doppelt gebunden! (muss dir noch nen Link suchen wo du siehst was ich meine...), sowie eine, gerne ältere Mono in 0,28 - 0,3 mm und 1 bis 1,5 m Länge als Abrisssicherung fürs Blei. Einfache Paternostermontage.
Lebendköder wie Knez/Meerjunker (Tip von Smallgame), oder auch irgendeine Brassenart oder oder oder...wichtig ist nur, das du sie auch da gefangen hast, wo du auf Dentex angelst... Rückenköderung, ohne die Wirbelsäule zu verletzen...richtig angeködert halten die sich sehr lange... jetzt am besten an einer markanten, abstehenden, in die Tiefe fallende und  der Strömung ausgesetzten Stelle ablassen...und der Dinge harren die da kommen (hoffentlich). Wichtig ist den Fisch sofort vom Grund zu lösen! 

@ Scorp - du würdest große Augen machen, wenn du sähen tätest, wie so manche Opi`s mit über 80zig hier per Handleine große "Gofe" und "Zubace" auf die Schuppen legen... Die hätten aber auch nur ein Kopfschütteln für deine Ausrüstung übrig, sofern sie deren Preis erfahren würden...soviel haben manche in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht für das "Angelhakenfischen" ausgegeben  - und mit ihren kleinen Pensionen auch gar nicht machbar. Schaut dann so aus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVT4LZJNp-U

So das was fürs Erste...LG
Adio


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab deine Videos jetzt nicht angesehen, aber kann dir so trotzdem nur beipflichten. Mit Handleine geht es besser als mit schlechtem Tackle. Wenn man nunmal mit angelrute und rolle fischt dann kanns im low budget bereich denke ich probleme geben. Dann lieber mit Handleine, da sind die Makrelen die ich angesprochen hatte nämlich auch garkein Problem mit!


----------



## glavoc (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Dario, - verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ne Avet hätte ich ja auch gerne 
Wenn, denn, dann natürlich mit bewährtem Gerät - da bin ick ganz nah bei dir!
LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weiß jetzt nicht was du denkst was ich falsch verstehe. Ich wollte einfach nur sagen, dass ich dir bei der Sache mit der Handleine zustimne.  mit handleine kann man denke ich auch sehr viel machen. 

Und die avet ist in der Tat ein schniekes Stück


----------



## glavoc (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Scorp - #6


----------



## max80 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ganz richtig. Meine Idee ist mit der Handleine auf Dentex zu fischen(tagsüber vom Strand) hierzu werde ich eine professionelle Handangel (Cuban Yo-yo)benutzen...den wie Scorp10n77 schon sagte die Kraft von den Fischen kann enorm sein. Als Schnur habe ich 300m 60er mono und werde ein min. 45er Vorfach verwendenden. Ich denke das sollte passen.
die XLayer sind nicht einfach zu bekommen, schweineteuer...aber sollen wohl wirklich das non-plus-ultra sein?!?! werde das mal antesten. ich habe nurt zwei shops die eine super auswahl an "exotischeren" und hochwertigen Kunstködern führen (eben auch DUO und Megabass Modelle die man in D nichrt bekommt...) Das wäre einmal Goodrig(aus Deutschland) und peche-leurre-evolution aus Frankreich. haben aber soweit ich weis ab 70€ versandkostenfreie Lieferung. Die Rockvibeshads sind recht günstig. Gibts auch in der Bucht oder Rakuten, jimfish...etc...


----------



## glavoc (6. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Max80, - danke für die Hinweise zu den Shops...finde aber nur den GOODRIG interessant... hast du da schon mal bestellt? Warst du zufrieden?
Wenn du ein 45 Vorfach nimmst, dann bitte doppelt! Ansonsten knipst er dir das eventl. glatt durch...würde ich zumindest so machen, wenn schon-denn schon. Aber jedem seine Freiheit. 
Ach ja, DUO hat mich bisher eher enttäuscht...oder ich zu viel erwartet...
LG und viel Erfolg...Fangen wirst du auf jeden Fall was 

)


----------



## max80 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Glavoc,

bestellt habe ich dort noch nicht. Werde das aber tun und mal kurz berichten wie das läuft. Sind aber, so glaube ich ein recht renommiertes Unternehmen. Die Xlayer sind allerdings keine Schwabenköder ...15 Doppelmark für 3 Stk...ist schon echt happig!


----------



## glavoc (6. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

okay, berichte halt mal, wie das geklappt hat. Übrigens hab ich schon kleine X-Layer ...natürlich aus`m Abverkauf (Spinner&Co.?)...  Jedoch halt nur der Tiny Xlayer 02Avocado&silver in 3inch...geht doch als "Schwabe" teures JD Tackle und dennoch günstig...der Maria Chase SW z.Bsp. für 120 Kuna...in gute Angelläden zu gehn, lohnt sich in Kroatien auf jeden Fall...manches ist dort günstiger...anderes jedoch auch teurer.
LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sonst nimm doch einfach beim lifebait nen kurzes stück stahl. Ich fische FC vorfächer von 0,5-0,,70. haken für sowas würde ich meine asari black tuna nehmen


----------



## max80 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

meint ihr circle hooks machen da Sinn? nur mal so als Überlegung. Theoretisch müsste das gut funzen...300g Stein an einer 20er abrissleine am 3-wege wirbel...und dann einen ca. 2/0er Circle-Hook mit pop-up, lebende Meeräsche/Krebs...etc....?!?!


----------



## max80 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Welche Haken verwendet ihr gruindsätzlich? Ich bin eigentlich von den Owner , Cutting point und Gamakatsus(für kleinere) angetan. In england Angeln fast alle mit Kamasan. Hatte dort auch sehr gute Erfolge (langschenklige Wurmhake die auch gut "kleben")
Welche fischt Ihr und für welchen Einsatzbereich?


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie gesagt habe ich Asari Black Tuna Haken im Gebrauch. Und als Drillinge habe ich irgendwelche von ich glaube VMC, allerdings extra verstärkte Salzwasserdrillinge. 
Hab nur leider halt noch nicht wirklich was testen können. 

Zum Angeln auf eigentlich geplante Bonitos oder MAhis mit ganzer 
Sardine hatte ich circle hooks von Asari. Die klebten dann allerdings super in den Mäulern der Makrelen. Die waren allerdings lange nicht so stabil wie die Black Tuna.


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zu deinem dentex scorp .
Und ein kurzer Zwischenbericht aus Spanien.
Die Fischerei ist durchwachsen wie das Wetter auch.genau wie letztes Jahr fang ich neben grillfischis noch bonitos ,6 St bisher,ganz gute Größe ,gut3 bis gut 4 kg,leider hatte ich auch ein paar aussteiger nach starken bissen  |gr: gute Tage wechseln sich ab mit nada .Tendenz leider eher zum schlechteren und leider kein palo und keine mahis   und so und wettervorhersage ist auch nicht doll ,wieder kein stabiler Spätsommer.
Mal sehen ob noch was geht


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter du jammerst auf hohem Niveau! Ich stehe grade im Regen auf einem unüberdachten Bahnsteig und warte auf den Zug der mich nach Hause bringen soll!

Weißt du denn wie du ne Palo fangen kannst?


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> weisst du denn wie du ne Palo fangen kannstQUOTE]
> Theoretisch ja,praktisch bisher leider Nein.bei den wenigen versuchen kein strike.das Meer ist auch so gross,und die schwimmen nicht an jeder ecke rum.und 1 bis 2 Wochen nur dafür zu investieren,dafür ist die Zeit zu knapp.
> Gestern schon wieder 1 guten bonito verloren,und es regnet auch schon wieder.
> Z.zt.ist bischen der Wurm drin.|uhoh:
> Vg und #:


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kann dich beruhigen hier regnets auch!

Vielleicht solltest du dann mal in einem leichteren Revier palo probieren. Dies Jahr ist aber auch echt beschissen für palo. Ich habe stunden investiert und nur einen baum gefangen. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein schwieriger Fisch. Mich reizt Dentex mehr, das hat ja dann auch geklappt.


----------



## **bass** (12. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

fing jetzt einige wolfsbarsche in fano ( nahe rimini) und noch einen barsch den ich identifizieren konnte, und im landes inneren ein paar basses und nen schönen stör an nem see (auf texas rig) ; )

hab keine fotos von den wolfsbarschen waren alle in etwa 40, also etwas klein...


----------



## jeanneau34 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo boardies

Ist schon seltsam, alle klagen ein wenig. Ich auch. Selten so
kleine Fische hier gefangen wie diesen Herbst.

@dieter: Ist wohl wirklich der Wurm drin, dieses Jahr.#d

Gruß Günther


----------



## **bass** (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab gerdade gesehen dass manche die xlayer entdeckt haben! Neben dem blackminnnow von fiiish meine topköder für wolfsbarsche (und auch andere) ;  ) teuer aber jeden cent wert vor allem die großen Modelle

Hier mal ne super adresse: peche-net.com funzt auch mit paypal leider nicht auf deutsch aber mit übersetzer kriegt man es hin! und von duo findet man dort auch so einiges ; ) z.b: die castingjiggs von duo die für küstenangler extrem interressant sind!


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gestern leider nur eine komische Grundel beim fischen auf Meerbrassen gefangen... Vllt ist fischfetzen nicht der beste Köder? 
Fische waren da, aber leider nicht bei mir. Der mein kroatischer Nachbar hat eine nach der anderen gefangen! 
Und dann zog Gewitter auf! Ansonsten schönes Wetter hier in Istrien! 
Mal sehen hoffe das es die Tage in Krk besser läuft!


----------



## broki (16. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Gestern leider nur eine komische Grundel beim fischen auf Meerbrassen gefangen... Vllt ist fischfetzen nicht der beste Köder?
> Fische waren da, aber leider nicht bei mir. Der mein kroatischer Nachbar hat eine nach der anderen gefangen!
> Und dann zog Gewitter auf! Ansonsten schönes Wetter hier in Istrien!
> Mal sehen hoffe das es die Tage in Krk besser läuft!



Würmer, Schnecken oder Tintenfisch funzt sicherlich besser..


----------



## ulfisch (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kalimera sas.
Ich bin wieder da.
Erstmal ein dickes Petri zu deinem Fisch Scorp10n77
da hattest du sicher ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht.


So, ich habe tatsächlich mein Angeltagebuch geführt und habe auch einiges zu berichten.
23 Seiten habe ich geschrieben.#h
Leider ist es zu viel, als das ich es alles auf einmal schreiben könnte.


Ich habe hauptsächlich auf Ammouliani gefischt, auf der Seite zum offenen Meer hin sind ein paar Inselchen vorgelagert.
Die Fährstation auf dem Festland heißt Tripiti ihr gegenüber liegt das Dorf auf der Insel unser Haus steht ein Stück ausserhalb des Dorfes.

Legende meiner Ausrüstung, damit  ich nicht immer so viel schreiben muss später.

UL = Berkley Muscle Flex 4-teilige Spinnrute 1,80m 0-10Gr. WG
+ Daiwa Fuego 1000 bespult mit Stoft GTM 3,3KG
Einsatzgebiet: Leichtes Spinnfischen mit kleinen Blinkern und Wobblern
und leichtes Schleppfischen

M = Penn Overseas SW Spin 2,40m 15-45 Gr. WG  
+ Shimano Exage FC 2500 bespult mit Shimano Exage All round Monoschnur mit 8,5 KG Tragkraft(eine scheiß Schnur aber dazu später)
Einsatzgebiet: Mittleres Spinnfischen vom Ufer, Schleppfischen
eventuell fischen mit der Wasserkugel oder Spirolino,
Ansitz mit dem lebenden Köderfisch.


S = Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout 3,15m 25-50Gr. WG
+ Daiwa Exist Hyper Custom 3000 bespult mit Varivas 12 Kg geflochtener in hellblau
Einsatzgebiet: Schweres Spinnfischen vom Ufer, Ansitz mit lebendem Hornhecht oder Meeräsche auf Mahis ect.
Meist hatte ich auf dieser Rute ein Stahlvorfach mit Drilling montiert um einen gefangenen Hornhecht direkt ködern zu können.

BR = Teleskop Brandungsrute(in Volos/Griechenland gekauft)
4m WG bis 150 Gr.
+ Daiwa Capricorn Pilk 4500 bespult mit Awa 15 KG Monoschnur
Einsatzgebiet: Grundangeln vom Ufer aus.
Hier hatte ich eine sehr simple Laufbleimontage montiert mit 75Gr. Blei und später mit 50Gr. nachdem ich alle 75er verschlampt hatte.
Hakengrößen: 8er oder 4er Wurmhaken  zu Beginn 4er oder 6er Circlehooks


Vorfachmaterial:
Stahlvorfächer von 5-30KG Tragkraft
Climax FC 0,3 mm 6,4KG
Owner Mono Vorfachmaterial(wurde mir in Volos empfohlen)
in 0,3 mm 8,4 KG 0,4 mm 13KG(weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau)


Bestimmungshilfen für gefangene Fische:
Kurt Riener Angeln im Mittelmeer
Marcus Elieser Bloch Naturgeschichte der Fische I+II
Meine Tante mein Onkel, Leute aus der Taverne, die Mutter einer bekannten.


Der erste Bericht folgt später#h


----------



## ulfisch (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Saloniki 31.08.2013
Eigentlich wollte ich hier ein Angelgeschäft besuchen.
Wir hatten aber nur diesen einen Tag und ich verschob den Besuch auf Volos.


Volos 02.09.2013.

Ich ging als erstes in das Angelgeschäft, das ich schon die Jahre zuvor besuchte.
Der "Deutsche" war da er ist mittlerweile aber sehr griechisch geworden, sonnenverbrannt, rauhe Stimme, Bauch|supergri

Wir unterhielten uns ca. 30 min und ich kaufte ein bisschen Zubehör ein.
Wasserkugeln und einen Spirolini(8Gr.)
Ein paar Circle Hooks und 2/0er Haken(ich alter Optimist), ein paar Wirbel und Snaps von Blazer(nie wieder, ein Snap ist mir gebrochen)
Einen kleinen Uzume Wobbler und einen Cranck von Sebile
sowie einen Rapala max Rap Flake Purple Ghost 13cm
wurde mir empfohlen für die Dämmerung(morgens/abends)
Der "Deutsche" sagte sein Chef wäre Spinnfischer und würde im Moment kaum etwas anderes Fischen.
Dann kaufte ich noch die BR auf Nachfrage für eine Rute für den Ansitz riet er mir zu ihr.
Danach quälte er mich noch mit seinen Fangbilder|rolleyes
Es war wirklich beeindruckend was er und seine Kumpels am Pileon so alles rausziehen.
Praktisch alles vom Ufer aus, er riet mir vehement dazu einen Hornhecht leben, mit einem Drilling(kurz hinter dem Rücken gehakt) vom Ufer einfach rausschwimmen zu lassen.
Wenn möglich ohne Stahlvorfach.

Er hatte auch riesige Wolfsbarsche gefangen auf Maden, er meinte aber nur mit anfüttern.
Er hatte diese Saison das Shorejigging für sich entdeckt und war ganz begeistert.
Ich wollte nicht alles gleichzeitig probieren und konzentrierte mich nur auf Spinning, Schleppen und Grund/Ansitzangeln.
#h


----------



## ulfisch (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 04.09.2013
Ich nutzte den ersten Tag auf der Insel um alle meine Ruten aufzubauen.

Ammouliani 05.09.2013 17:00
Das erste mal Angeln.
Ich wollte an dem Fischereihafen meine Kunstköder auf Hornhechte und Makrelen probieren.

Als ich dort ankam erstmal ein Schock, mind. 15 Leute auf 75m Kaimauer(wie sich herausstellte Bulgaren) und fischten mit Spirolinos auf Hornhechte und anderen Kram.

Geschockt verzog ich mich auf meine Fähre






Es ging leider nichts bis auf ein zwei Nachläufer absolut nichts.#c
Schon sah ich alle meine Pläne kollabieren.


Ammouliani 06.09.2013 6:30
Ich bin in aller herrgottsfrühe aufgestanden um den Hafen mit der Spinnrute(S) zu bearbeiten.
Ich zo ca. 1 1/2 Stunden den Ima Skimmer und den Rapala max Rap durch das Wasser und bekam nicht mal einen Nachläufer.
Meine Verzweiflung steigerte sich ins unendliche#t
hoffte ich doch zumindest auf einen Hornhecht auf meine Oberflächenköder.
Dann kamen wieder die Bulgaren und ich ging heim.

Ammouliani 06.09.2013 ca. 17:00

Wir besuchten unsere Freunde an ihrer Bar an einem Strand.
Ich nahm die BR mit um dort mit Kalamari und Garnelen auf Grund zu Angeln.
Die Köder hatte ich mir am Morgen im Fischgeschäft gekauft.
Ich fischte etwas von den Felsen aus und fing die üblichen Schriftbarsche(Perka), ich ließ sich alle wieder schwimmen.
Wenigstens kam ich mit der Rute und Montage zurecht.:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stell dich nicht so an, bei mir musst du tage lang angeln um einen Hornhecht zu sehen.  Du hast dir ganz schön was vorgenommen.


----------



## Jose (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> ...mind. 15 Leute auf 75m Kaimauer(wie sich herausstellte Bulgaren)...



15 leute auf 75m ist heavy.

verstehe ich dich richtig "und dann auch noch bulgaren?"

klingt vertraut, hier "die russen" und dort "die bulgaren".

geo ist nicht so mein stärkstes fach - unterschwellige oder offene diskriminierung, da kenn ich mich aus.

bitte überdenkt mal, ob so eine info was "dazu tut" und was so ne info dazu tut.

und im zweifel, was ich als mod dazu tun werde


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Cool, dass du so ausführlich schreibst, Ulfisch. Mach weiter, ich weiss, dass da außer Perkes noch was kommt.

Jose, ich glaube es ist etwas hoch gegriffen, hier "unterschwellige oder offene Diskriminierung" zu vermuten. Für mich ist es einfach eine Feststellung. Wenn es "wie sich herausstellte Italiener" oder "Briten" gehießen hätte wärst du vermutlich eher nicht auf diesen Verdacht gekommen. Ich denke, man muss vor solchen Aussagen erst mal überprüfen, welche Filme in einem selbst ablaufen, bevor man so einfach nach außen projeziert.
Ich kann das in dem Fall nicht nachvollziehen, finde aber trotzdem gut, dass du offenbar auf den versteckten Rassismus und die alltägliche Intoleranz ein Auge hast.


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> 15 leute auf 75m ist heavy.
> 
> verstehe ich dich richtig "und dann auch noch bulgaren?"
> 
> ...



Hi, nein so war das nicht gemeint.
Ich konnte meinen Bericht nicht auf einmal schreiben.
Ich wusste zu Anfang gar nicht, dass es Bulgaren waren.
Ich wäre später, in meinem Bericht, darauf zurück gekommen, da überall auf einmal viel mehr Leute angelten.
Ich fragte unsere Freunde was denn los sei und sie meinten, dass das alles Bulgaren sind, die sind nämlich komplett angelverrückt|supergri.
Ich sah aber auch wirklich überall Angler sogar bei uns unten an den Felsen, da muss man sich durch Gestrüpp und einen verschmodderten Strand durchschlagen.
Zudem waren an unseren ersten Tagen, irgendwelche Feiertage in Bulgarien bzw. orthodoxe so das die Bulgaren praktisch die einzigen Ausländischen Touristen waren und von denen hat einfach jeder mit einer Spirolinomontage an der Teleskop Angel gefischt.|supergri

War aber schon krass mindestens 500% mehr Angler.


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So dann mal weiter mit dem Bericht.

Ammouliani 07.09.2013 17:00

ENDLICH!
Ich war wieder im Fischereihafen und sah Makrelen an der Oberfläche jagen.
Ich warf einen 5cm langen Topwaterbait in silber/blau direkt zu dem Beutefischschwarm und bekam prompt einen Biss.
Wieder auf meiner Kleinen UL an der mir letztes Jahr das Vorfach zerrissen wurde aber diesmal hatte ich den Köder direkt an der Hauptschnur befestigt.
Jetzt hielt alles und nach einem kurzen aber spannenden Drill(es gab viel Hindernisse, Taue ect.) sah ich zu meiner Überraschung 2 Makrelen am Wobbler hängen von denen sich eine noch losreissen konnte.
Dennoch konnte ich eine ca. 20 cm lange Makrele landen(zur Bestimmung komme ich später)
Die 2. Makrele hatte den Haken am Wobbler aufgebogen|kopfkrat
Hier direkt neben der Felsmole hat sie gebissen ca. auf halber Höhe zur Spitze und genau da hatte ich letztes Jahr einen Biss




Vorsicht! Angler im Einsatz.




Ich bekam jedoch keine Bisse mehr, ab und zu schossen sie auf den Köder zu, stoppten aber direkt davor.
Die Bisse bekam ich wenn ich direkt in den Futterfisch Schwarm warf und direkt nach dem Aufprall auf der Oberfläche, sonst nie.
Dennoch zufrieden ging ich heim.


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 08.09.2013 6:00
Ich hatte durchgemacht und mich zum Strand gegenüber mit der BR und der M gequält.
Für die BR entschied ich mich gegen Circle Hooks, da sie die Fische oft schwer verletzen.
Sondern benutzte fertig gebundene Gamakatsu Wurmhaken der Größe 8.
Nachdem ich die BR aufgebaut hatte, bearbeitete ich das Ufer mit dem IMA skimmer und tatsächlich bekam ich nach ca. 10min einen Biss.
Nach kurzem Drill landete ich einen ca. 50cm langen Hornecht der wieder schwimmen durfte.
Dann kotrollierte ich die BR und fing einen 20cm Sargos/Geißbrassen, kurz darauf noch einen kleinen Rotbrassen(?)
Um ca. 8:30 ging ich ich heim, gelinde gesagt war ich total im Ars** aber auch sehr zufrieden mit den letzten 12 Stunden.#h


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 09.09.2013 17:00
Wir haben uns für die letzten 12 Tage einen Roller(Mechanaki) gemietet.
Da wir unsere Freunde besuchten nahm ich die UL mit, sie konnte ich zerlegen und in einem kleinen Rutemrohr am Rucksack mitnehmen.
Ich war wieder mit dem Umibaku lipless 50S, den Topwaterbait auf den ich die Makrelen fing.
Ich fing zügig den 1. Hornhecht um die 50cm der wieder baden ging.
Danach gab es ein zwei Nachläufer und dann nichts mehr irgendwie wie bei Flussbarschen#c


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 10.09.2013 7:00-19:00
Wir(ich) wollten uns ein Boot mieten um auf Mahis zu schleppen und die Insel vom Boot aus zu sehen.
Ich legte gegen 7:00 2 Köderfischfallen bei uns unten am Strand und fischte etwas mit dem IMA skimmer auf den ich recht bald einen ca. 55cm großen Hornhecht fing.
Da ich keine möglichkeit sah in so lange zu hälter bis ich das Boot holen konnte, ließ ich ihn wieder frei.
Gegen 9:30 holte ich das Boot
Da die Köderfischfallen die ich ausgelegt hatte leer waren, mussten wir, nachdem ich das Boot zu uns gefahren hatte, zum Fischereihafen um dort Meeräschen zu fangen.
Dort waren aber einfach keine nur sehr sehr kleine ca.3 cm.
Wir versuchten geschlagene 2 Stunden Köderfische zu fangen und hatten am Ende 2 kleine Ährenfische und 2 Minibrassen.
Eigentlich machte ich mir kaum Hoffnungen, da die Fische zu klein waren bzw. deutlich kleiner als die, auf die ich schon Mahis fangen konnte.
Ich war schon etwas genervt, da das Köderfisch(Meeräschen) fangen bis jetzt nie ein Problem war#c

Wir schleppten dann einfach 4 Meilen die dem Land zugewandte Seite der Insel ab mit minimaler Geschwindigkeit.










Wenigstens gabs hübsche Bilder










Dann fuhren wir wieder zurück Richtung unser Haus, da wir unsere Freunde in der Nähe der vorgelagerten Inselchen besuchen wollten bzw. ein Bierchen trinken.
Auf dem Weg dorthin wurde die See etwas unruhiger was in Weinen meiner Freundin und einen handfesten Streit endete.
Ich war kurz davor das Boot sofort zurück zu bringen, doch wir  beruhigten uns wieder und fuhren Richtung unserer Freunde.
ca, 300-400m vor deren Strand liegen Felsen im Wasser um die es rundherum auf ca. 30m Tiefe geht.
Grundsätzlich ein guter Spot.
Ich wollte etwas drum herum schleppen bevor wir zum Strand fuhren und so montierte ich einen 60mm langen LC slender pointer im American shad Design an der UL , auf ihn bekam ich letztes Jahr ein paar Bisse.

Schon bei der 1. Umrundung ein Biss, ich merkte erst einen sher starken Wiederstand, dann wurde er etwas geringer.
Ein Hornhecht dachte ich und nach  2 min kam ein ca. 75cm langer Hornie ans Boot.
Direkt neben dem Boot riss er sich wieder los, was ein ekeliger Stinktag dachte ich mir oder schrie ich es|kopfkrat.
Also noch ne Runde und noch ein Biss, so dachte ich zumindest.
Es stellte sich aber als Hänger heraus + Abriss des Pointer ahhhrg einer meiner Lieblingsköder.
Ich hatte einen etwas größeren im selben Design und schnallte ihn dran.
Wieder eine Umrundung später wieder ein Biss und diesmal konnte ich den "Hänger" danach lösen ein großer Schriftbarsch(Perka, ja habe ich von Dir gelernt Andreas#h).
Ich ließ ihn wieder frei.
Genau das selbe passierte bei der nächsten Umrundung wieder
und eine später inkl Abriss#q
Die Barsche schnappten sich den Köder und verschwanden sofort in Felsspalten.

Ich brauchte dringend ein Bier oder zwei.
Wir stoppten bei unseren Kumpels und ich ertränkte meinen Frust in Bier.
Nebenbei erfuhr ich, dass ein kleiner Junge vorher einen großen Hornhecht fing und er ihm komplett von einem größeren Fisch(Mahi, Blaubarsch?), inklusive Schnur und Haken abgebissen wurde.

Wenn der kleine Stinker Dir hier anfängt die Mahis weg zu angeln dann.... ich schnippste dem Teufel auf meiner Schulter gegen die Nase und überwand mich dem Jungen ein Stahlvorfach mit Drilling zu schenken.
Ich erklärte ihm mit Hilfe der Mutter unserer Freundin wie er es benutzen sollte.
Ich sagte er solle einen Hornhecht ab 40cm kurz hinter dem Rücken ködern und ihn vom Ufer aus rausschwimmen lassen.

um ca. 17:45 machten wir uns auf den Rückweg.
Weil mir eh schon alles wurscht war schnallte ich einen 70mm Yo-Zuri/Duel Stoop an die UL, um vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Hornie zu fangen.
Meine Freundin, die steuerte, fragte ob wir etwas schneller fahren könnten da sie dann das Boot besser steuern konnte.
Klar sagte ich wir hatten ja keinen lebenden Köder dran und ich wollte nach Hause.
Wir fuhren so dahin als plötzlich die Bremse im Freiwasser ging,
es war ein starker Wiederstand und der Fisch nahm zügig Schnur.
Ich stellte die Bremse etwas fester ein und hielt mit der Rute dagegen.
Die Rute bog sich fast im Halbkreis aber sie konnte zusammen mit der Mono die Fluchten gut abfedern.
Nach ca. 3 min spritzte es hinter uns an der Oberfläche und ein Fisch sprang.
Ich konnte die Art nicht erkennen aber ich sah, dass es kein Hornie war,GEIL!
Ich rief meiner Freundin zu, dass sie mit dem Kescher kommen sollte und nach 1 min gelang es uns einen Bonit von ca. 40cm zu landen, so dachte ich zumindest.
Adrenalin, Endorphin, ich war total dicht vor Freude JA MANN JAA rief ich in your face
Die ganze Anspannung und Mühe viel von mir ab,
ich brabbelte noch irgendwas vor mir hin und begann dann den Fisch abzuschlagen und auszunehmen.
Die Haken saßen so tief, dass ich die Schnur durchtrennte bei dem Versuch sie zu lösen.
Das gab mir Zeit nachdem ich ihn ausgenommen hatte ihn genauer zu betrachten.
Ein schön gezeichneter Fisch mit schrägen Streifen nach hinten zur fast geteilten Rückenflosse.
Eindeutig eine Makrelen/Thunart nur welche?
Nachdem ich meine Freundin und unser Gepäck zu hause abgesetzt hatte fuhr ich das Boot ins Dorf zurück.
Auf dem Weg dorthin bekam ich im Hafenbecken wieder einen starken Biss, den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.
Machte nichts, war der Fang vorher doch wahrscheinlich kein Zufall.Meine Tante erklärte dann zu Hause, dass es ein Palamida bzw. Pelamide ist eine dem Bonito verwandte Art.
Wir aßen ihn abends gegrillt in der Taverne  und er hat vorzüglich geschmeckt.


Hier ist der Bursche bei uns im Kühlschrank




#h


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 11.09.2013 ca. 16:00
Heute kein Angeln aber ich sah hier direkt am Starnd wie ein Mahi(Kinigos)? zwischen den Schwimmer durchjagte zum Teil bis in die "Brandung".
Sah toll aus von hier oben:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 11.09.2013 20:00

Bin doch noch kurz ins Dorf um an der Fähranlegestelle etwas zu spinnen.
Bei nervigen Gegenwind zog ich ca. 1 Stunde den IMA Skimmer und den Rapala max rap, den ich in Volos gekauft hatte, durchs Wasser freilich ohne einen Biss.
Danach gab es Pizza und Bier.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sieht ja irgendwie sehr nach Bonito aus.

Bier und Pizza, Kultururlaub in Griechenland :m


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 12.09.2013 6:30

Ich haben den Strand und die Felsen mit dem Rapala max rap beackert.
Ich bekam tatsächlich einen Biss der sich aber als Schriftbarsch entpuppte.
Gleich danach noch mal danach ging nichts mehr.
Ich bemühte den IMA skimmer noch etwas vom Strand aus und bekam noch einen starken Hornhecht Biss der sich aber gleich wieder löste.
Dann ging ich heim, ich wollte Nachmittags nach Tripiti rüberfahren.
Die Fähranlegestelle  am Festland die seit jeher ein guter Spot ist .
Dort wollte ich mit der Wasserkugelmontage an der M Hornhechte fangen und diese an der S am Drilling gehakt von der Mole aus fischen.
Nebenbei nahm ich die BR mit um etwas auf Grund zu angeln....so nebenbei.


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani/Tripiti 12.09.2013 17:30

Ich hatte mir Sardellen für die Wasserkugel und Tintenfisch für die BR dabei.
Es empfing mich gleich ein Hafenpolizist und ich wurde etwas nervös da ich meine abgelaufenen, nur für Volos gültige Lizenz vergessen hatte|rolleyes auch wieder ne Geschichte für mich warum ich sie nicht verlängern konnte.

Er fragte aber nur was ich schon so gefangen hatte, das er Fisch nur esse nicht selber fange, das der Typ dort auf der Fähre Angelverrückt ist und das ich bitte auf der rechten Seite der Mole und nicht auf der linken wo die Fähre festmacht....Griechenland ist manchmal einfach so geil#6

Als die Fähre weg war warf ich die BR links aus und versuchte rechts mir einen Hornhecht zu fangen.
Ich bekam keinen Biss und die Fähre näherte sich wieder
also holte ich die BR ein und versuchte es weiter mit der Wasserkugel.
Währenddessen baute ein weiterer Angler seinen Ausrüstung links auf und rechts gesellte sich ein Spinnfischer dazu.
Dann kam noch ein Vater mit seinen Kindern.
Ich unterhielt mich etwas mit dem Spinnfischer auf Englisch.
Als die Fähre landete kam der Polizist auf mich zu und sagte ärgelich" I told you not to fish here(links) weil meine rute noch da stand, er weiter " the other guy said he fishes here becuse of you"
War mir etwas unangenehm weil er eigentlich ganz nett war.
Ich war die BR also nachdem ich sie neu beködert hatte rechts aus.
Ich hatte die Rute abgelegt und versuchte es wieder mit der Wasserkugel als ich sah, dass die Schnur ganz straff war(ich hatte etwas lose Schnur um eine Dose gewickelt) und die Spitze ging.
Ich lief sofort hin aber der Spinnfisher sagte"no no it´s me" er hatte über meine Schnur geworfen.
Ich holte etwas Leine ein damit er an seinen Kunstköder herankam.
Erlöste die Verwicklung und ich wollte die Rute schon wieder ablegen als er sagte"Fish fish" er hatte den Biss gespürt als er meine Leine in der Hand hatte.

Ich holte vorsichtig Leine ein und spürte sofort das es ein größerer Fisch war als die sonstigen Brassen.
Ich drillte um so vorsichtiger und landete nach 3 min und einer kleinen Flucht einen 28cm Goldbrassen(Tsipura). Ein toller Fang für mich, meine größte Brasse und gleich einen der besten Speißefische der Region


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 13.09.2013 10:00-18:00
Wieder Boot gemietet.
Da ich meinte zu wissen was ich wo und wie zu machen hätte
war ich recht zuversichtlich.
Ich fuhr mit ca. 3-4Kn dahin als ich bereits auf Höhe des Fischereihafens einen Biss bekam, der Fisch nahm schnell Schnur und ich legte den Rückwärtsgang ein, dabei verlor ich kurz die Spannung und leider auch den Fisch.
Macht nichts es lief.
Ich fuhr weiter und bekam zügig den nächsten Biss, diesmal drillte ich vorsichtiger und ich konnte eine schöne Koliosmakrele(Kolios) von 30cm landen.
Ein toller Fisch.
Ich lud unseres restliches Zeug auf und fuhr noch einmal alleine los bis sich meine Freundin besser fühlte.
Dann holte ich sie ab und wir fischten mit 2 Ruten der UL und jetzt zusätzlich noch mit der M.
Ich montierte dort einen etwas größeren Minnow in ähnlichem Design(Silber/blau) direkt an der 8Kg Monoschnur.
Ich instruierte meine Freundin wie sie die andere Rute einzuholen hatte wenn wir einen Biss bekamen .

Dann nach 10 min. wieder ein Biss, einen Koliosmakrele die ich zügig heranholen konnte.
Ich hatte die Bremse aber etwas zu fest eingestellt so riss sie sich am Boot wieder los.

Wir drehten noch ein paar Runden und machten uns dann auf den Weg zu den Inselchen,




die Ammouliani zu dem offenen Meer hin abgrenzen.
Dort ist viel Verkehr und viele Schwimmer so das man gut aufpassen muss.
Wir wollten gerade die Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen als wir einen weiteren Biss bekamen.
Erst fühlte es sich größer an doch dann gewann ich schnell Schnur und landete eine 26cm große den Bersteinmakrelen(Magiatiko) verwandte, kleinere Art(Gofari).
Ebenfalls ein schöner Fisch und die selbe Art wie den Fisch den ich im Fischereihafen fing bloß größer.

Danach machten wir erstmal Pause auf den Inselchen und ich könnte mir ein kleines Mahl|supergri

Da freut er sich






Blick von den Inselchen auf Ammouliani und den 3. Arm von Chalkidiki






Wir schleppten dann noch zu unseren Freunden und bekamen prompt wieder einen Biss.
Eine weitere Koliosmakrele von 28 cm was ein geiler Tag.
Es lief wie am Schnürchen und ich wollte mein Belohnungsbier haben.




Wir fuhren gegen 16:00 wieder los da ich noch etwas durch die große Bucht schleppen wollte.
An fast derselben Stelle an der wir den Pelamiden beim 1. mal fingen krachte es wieder in der Rute.
Ich drillte mittlerweile viel vorsichtiger und konnte einen 36cm Pelamiden landen.
Dann hatten wir gleich wieder einen Biss, eine 20cm+ Koliosmakrele die wieder schwimmen durfte.
Der nächste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten und diesmal musste ich kämpfen, ich rief meiner Freundin zu sie solle rückwärts fahren, die Rute bog sich im Halbkreis doch langsam gewann ich Schnur.
Ich konnte den nächsten Pelamiden unter dem Boot erkennen.
Er floh immer wieder in die Tiefe und wollte partout nicht ins Boot.
Nach 4min gelang es mir jedoch ihn ins Boot zu hieven
danach zwang ich mich Schluss zu machen.
Ich hatte innerhalb von 24Stunden
1Tsipura/Goldbrassen mit 28cm
2Palamida/Pelamide mit 36cm und 38cm
2Koliosmakrelen mit 30cm und 28cm eine weitere ließ ich wieder frei
1 Bernsteinmakrelenart mit 26cm










Wir verschenkten 2 Fische an unsere Nachbarn die uns darauf am nächsten Mittag zum Essen einluden.
Abends gingen wir mit meiner Tante und meinem Onkel in die Taverne wir aßen den Tsipura, einen Kolios, einen Gofari und einen Palamida.
Ein schöner Tag und ein noch schönerer Abend.


Alle Fische bissen auf der UL
während ich fleißig Köder auf der M probierte bekam ich dort nicht einen Zupfer.
Ich beschloss beim nächsten mal das Owner Vorfachmaterial zu benutzen da ich die Monoschnur im verdacht hatte zu auffällig zu sein.


----------



## ulfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Edit:
Die Mutter meiner Freundin meinte, dass die Koliosmakrele keine Koliosmakrele ist sondern Karelakia(sorry da habe ich nichts in meinen Büchern gefunden) eine kleine Thun Art.
Andreas?#c


----------



## glavoc (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

....bitte weiter...schreiben!! 
Lg


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch,

das sind Fregattmakrelen/Unechte Bonitos = Kopanakia/Kopania.
"Karelakia" müsste wenn schon ein höchst ortsspezifischer Name sein.


----------



## ulfisch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi afbaumgartner,
das(Kopani) wären die einzigen Fische die ich in meinen Büchern gefunden habe.
Vielleicht habe ich"karelakia" auch etwas falsch verstanden.
Als ich meinem Vater am Telefon "karelakia" sagte, wusste er aber was gemeint war.
Sehr seltsam denn der "Kolios" wurde mir ebenfalls bestätigt.
Mir ging es mit praktisch jeder Fischart so.

Leute sagten das ist Fisch XY, einen Tag später sagte jemand, nein das ist Fisch YX.
Es gibt wohl immer ein paar regionale Unterarten.
So wie bei den "Bernsteinmakrelen" eigentlich Magiatiko
aber was ich fing war wohl eine kleinere Unterart Gofari
obwohl auch da sich die Griechen untereinander Meinungsverschiedenheiten hatten.#c


----------



## ulfisch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 15.09.2013
Wir wollten bei unseren Freunden grillen,
eine vortreffliche Ausrede noch einmal Schleppen zu gehen, in Griechenland Sirti genannt.
Wie gehabt fuhr ich das Boot vom Dorf zu uns mit der UL an Bord.
Der Gashebel des Bootes hatte viel Spiel und so konnte ich mittlere Geschwindigkeiten nur halten wenn ich den Gashebel festhielt.
Das gestaltete sich zu Anfang recht schwierig, da ich Lenkrad, Gashebel und Rute hiel bis ich für die Rute einen guten Platz fand.
Ich hielt den Gashebel zum Teil mit dem Fuß:m

Es begann zäher als sonst nach 1 Stunde kein Biss, ich schob es etwas auf die schwierig zu kontrollierende Geschwindigkeit aber mittlerweile bekam ich sie besser in den Griff und eine weitere 1/$ Stunde später den 1. Biss wieder ein Kolios/Kopani/Karelaki.
Ich holte meine Freundin daraufhin ab





Das ist bei uns unten am Strand, selbst die Felsen hinter mir sind beangelt worden.
Das gab es nicht mehr seit ich ein Kind war und auch hier waren es Bulgaren.
Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will und wollte ist, dass die Bulgaren a) total Angelverrückt sind denn auch an Tripiti wo ich den Tsipura/Goldbrassen fing, waren es ausschließlich Bulgaren und b) das der Angeldruck enorm zugenommen hat.
Völlig ohne Wertung, die Bulgarischen Angler waren sogar recht freundlich und benutzten viele ähnliche Fischnamen wie die Griechen(Sargana, Tsipura usw.)

So weiter....
wir bekamen zügig den 2. Biss, wir konnten die Geschwindigkeit jetzt gut halten da meine Freundin fuhr.
Ich habe die Fische sofort abgeschlagen, dann ausbluten lassen und gleich ausgenommen.
Wir hatten auch immer eine Kühltasche mit Eis dabei.
Der 2. war wieder ein Pelamide(Palamida)






Wir schleppten jetzt wieder mit 2 Ruten der UL und der M.
An letztere hatte ich ca. 1m etwas dünneres Mono Vorfachmaterial gebunden.
Doch vergebens alle Bisse folgten weiterhin auf der UL
die war sowieso mein Arbeitstier diesen Urlaub sie fing alle bis auf einen Fisch und den Tsipura, den ich an der BR fing.

Wir schleppten dann Richtung der kleinen Inselchen und bekamen 2 weitere Kopani/Karelakia/Kolios ins Boot von denen einer recht stark kämpfte






















Wir hatten auch noch 2 Fehlbisse zu verzeichnen.
Danach lieferten wir die Fische bei unseren Freunden ab und die Bestimmungsdisskussion ging wieder los.
Hier erfuhr ich das es eben keine Kolios sondern diese Karelakia bzw. Kopani sein sollten.









Zufrieden machten wir lange Pause bevor wir noch etwas nach Hause schleppten.
Dabei bekamen wir jedoch keinen Biss mehr.
#h
.


----------



## Nightfall (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Konnte es sein dass sie : "Karvounakia" statt "Karelakia"  sagten ?
Karvouni (karvounakia = Kleine Karnounia) = Euthynnus alletteratus
Tolle Berichte Ul !


----------



## ulfisch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Könnte hin kommen.
Bei einem der Fische auf den Bildern sieht man auch ein paar Punkte hinter dem Kopf.
Obwohl die Karvounakia etwas hochrückiger aussehen als meine Fänge.
Wie gesagt die Griechen waren sich da nicht immer einig
obwohl sie sich alle gut auskennen in den Gewässern rund um die Insel.


----------



## Nightfall (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Rucke ist deutlicher wenn die fische über 2-3 Kg sind. Sie werden bis ca. 15 Kg gross, die Mehrheit die mann jetzt Küstenähe fängt ist von 300gr - 4 Kg.

Bei der kleine Thunfischarten gibt es immer probleme , die meisten sagen : "tonakia" (= kleine thunfische) und sind 100% drin 

Obwohl ich mich gut mit verschiedene Ort-spezifische Fischnamen kenne, "karelakia" habe ich nie gehört.

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dir für Deine Hilfe.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass sie sich die Sache gelegentlich leichter machen.
Ola Sparakia edo ola Xanos eki

Ich kann bei dem Namen aber auch noch mal nachhaken vielleicht bekomme ich die genaue schreibweise heraus.


----------



## ulfisch (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leuts,
ich habe schon noch etwas zu schreiben.
Allerdings wollte ich auf ein paar Bilder unseres Kumpels inkl. Fangvideo warten aber das dürfte noch etwas dauern.
Ich werde heute oder morgen weiter schreiben und die Bilder nachträglich einfügen.#h


----------



## ulfisch (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Amouliani/Tripiti 17.09.2013 15-1:00

Sehr interessanter Tag!
Wir wollten abends bei unseren Freunden etwas trinken.
Deshalb schnorchelte ich, als wir sie tagsüber besuchten, den Strand ab um zu sehen ob es sich lohnen würde abends dort auf Grund zu fischen.
Ich sah viele verschiedene Brassen, Marmorbrassen(Mourmoura) bis 30cm, Goldbrassen(Tsipura) ebenfalls so groß, Goldstriemeln(Salpa) bis 25cm und kleinere Geiß-Spitz und Ringelbrassen.

Abends nahm ich die UL und BR mit da wir sie so einigermaßen auf dem Roller transportieren konnten.
BR 8er Haken 50Gr. Blei(hatte meine 75Gr. verschlampt)
UL 10 er Haken 10 GR. Blei

Ichfing so im laufe der Nach 1 Geißbrassen von 20cm
1 Spitzbrassen ebenfalls so groß und leider noch 4 kleinere Ringelbrassen die ich abschlagen musste.
Ich ging deshalb mit den Hakengrößen rauf von 8 zu 4
und von 10 zu 8
aber selbst kleine Ringelbrassen hatten 8 er Haken zum Teil zu tief sitzen.
Die großen Marmorbrassen und Goldbrassen zeigten mir die kalte Schulter|kopfkrat


Gegen 22:30 mussten wir Freunde unserer Freunde vom Festland abholen, da ihr Flugzeug so viel verspätung hatte, dass sie die Fähre verpassten.
Wir fuhren nachts bei fast Vollmond mit 20 KN über die ruhige See.
Unheimlich aber auch sehr sehr schön.
Wir warteten an Tripiti auf sie und wich warf die UL aus, die mir aus versehen ins Boot gefallen war#c.

Während sie draussen war schlenderte ich zur Mole auf der ich 3 Fischer sah.
Alles Griechen und 2 von ihnen waren Spinnfischer, das 1. mal das ich griechische Spinnfischer sah.........geht später weiter#h



Ich versuchte etwas ins Gepräch zu kommen
aber sie waren sehr mürrisch
"me plastiki?"(mit Kunstköder) fragte ich.......
....."nai"(ja) gab es zur Antwort.
Dann passierte etwas sehr interessantes.
Das Wasser am Molenende begann zu kochen und etwas sehr großes prügelte mit aller Gewalt durch einen Futterfischschwarm(Gavros?) die kleinen(bis 10cm) Fische gerieten so in Panik, dass 20-30 von ihnen direkt auf die Mole hüpften.
Die Fischer und ich brauchten sie nur noch einzusammeln, den besten Lebendköder den man so bekommen kann.
Ich überlegte mir einen zu behalten um ihn selbst zu fischen aber die UL wäre sowieso zu leicht für den zu erwartenden(erhofften) Fisch.
So schlenderte ich wieder zurück konnte aber weitere gewaltige Attacken sehen.
Sehr sehr beeindruckend, ich weiß nicht welcher Räuber es war aber ich tippe  mal auf große Wolsbarsche.
Ich denke das  Mahis eher tagsüber jagen.
Ich muss nächstes Jahr unbedingt mehr an Tripiti angeln.


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi scorp +moin allerseits
bin wieder zu haus,bäähh :c
versuch ich mal nen Abschlussbericht zwischen Ulfischs tagebuch zu quetschen,und mal was aus Spanien zu berichten  
Viel ist nicht mehr passiert,erstaunlich die Parallelen zum letzten Jahr:dies Jahr war das stabile Sommerwetter in der rosas Bucht am 24. August vorbei,letztes Jahr am 25.8.,fast auf den Tag gleich,seltsam.Danach wechselhaftes Wetter +oft nördliche Winde wieder so früh im Jahr.Aber auch schöne Tage dazwischen.
Die Fischerei hatte sich halbwegs normalisiert im Vergleich zum gruseligen Frühjahr/Frühsommer.
Kleinere Grillfischis gabs immer + auch wieder Bonitos,7 St diesmal,aber nur wegen ungewöhnlich vieler Fehlbisse +Aussteiger. #c Die Größen waren mit meist gut 3 bis gut 4 kg ganz ok.Sonst nix besonderes gefangen.
Auffällig:weniger von allem keine Delfine gesichtet,keine Thune,Tortugas,nur 1 Mondfisch und keine/fast keine Doradas vorm Strand.
1 llampuga/ Mahi wurde von Kollegen gefangen ,ich leider nur ein paar Gabelmakrelen die wohl mit ein paar mahis zusammen geschwommen sind,sonst nix von Mahis gesehen/gehört,Wasser wohl wieder zu kalt?
Nachdem der Camping uns schon am 15.rausgeschmissen hatte in der Bucht wieder Schietwetter und ich noch nicht nach Haus wollte,hab ich noch kurz beim Ebro Delta vorbeigeschaut.:Was soll ich sagen,sie haben gleich vom ersten Augenblick an wie verrückt gebissen,unglaublich,also die Mosquitos mein ich.
Im Ernst : mein persönlicher Eindruck vom Toprevier Ebrodelta:
1.super zum Fischen,2.super zum Fischen und 3.ebenso.
Ansonsten gibts schönere Gegenden in E ,find ich,aufgepasst bei mitreisenden z.B. Ehefrauen.  |rolleyes |uhoh: #d
Eigenes Boot ist möglich,2 freie Slipstellen direkt am Ebro,aber Liegeplatz ist schwierig,und ob man wirklich ne CHE Registriernummer für die letzten paar 100 m benötigt ????
Wens interessiert:für mehr Infos googelt ihr am besten; ebro delta update,sonst schreib ich mir hier noch nen Wolf.
tight lines #: Dieter


----------



## Franz_x (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus aus Elba,

habe meine ersten Bade-Angeltage hinter mir. Bis jetzt eine Goldmakrele und einen Fehlbiss. Hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich den Köderfisch möglichst weit vom Ufer unter der Oberfläche anbieten kann, ohne dass mir das Meer den Köderfisch nach 10 Minuten vor die Füße wirft? Bis jetzt fische ich mit Blei am Schnurende und einer Wasserkugel. An der Wasserkugel dann das ca. 1,5 m lange Vorfach mit der Meeräsche. Als Haken Circle-Hook. Gibt es eine bessere Lösung?

Grüße und Danke
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mach nen ballon dran und mit wind raus.


----------



## jeanneau34 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Dieter
Wenn Du schon im Ebro-Delta warst, dann wären es noch ca. 300 Km nach Alicante gewesen. Schade.
Möglicherweise im nächsten Jahr.
Bei uns läufts im Moment auch recht gut. Alle möglichen Arten und schön groß.
Gruß Günther


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hola Günther
jo,knapp 400 nochmal,guckst du PN


----------



## Franz_x (29. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mach nen ballon dran und mit wind raus.



wäre auch meine geplante Vorgehensweise gewesen - dafür sollte sich der Wind aber mal um 180° drehen.........
Bis jetzt steht es 2:1 für die Goldmakrelen, d.h. ich konnte eine landen und hatte noch zwei Aussteiger. Für vier Tage a ca. 3 Stunden angeln gar nicht so schlecht, finde ich.
Wann sollte man denn bei den Goldmakrelen und Köderfisch anschlagen? Habe den Eindruck, dass sie sich gierig auf den Köder stürzen, dann aber recht zickig sind und auch mal wieder los lassen, bevor sie wieder kommen.
Jetzt ist eh mal Angelpause - Regen und Sturm.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## tabasco75 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ist schoen mal wieder am Mittelmeer zu sein!
Nach einem erfolglosen Ausflug hat es am zweiten Tag geklappt! Ein schoener 80cm 1,5kg Mittelmeer-Barracuda auf Rapala XRap-Saltwater. Gefangen im Hafen von Rethymnon (Kreta). 
Interessant war, dass beim Landen des Fisches dem Cuda ein ca. 1m/5kg grosser Blaufisch (Pomatomus saltatrix) angstfrei bis an meine Fuesse folgte. Haben die beiden nun zusammen gejagt oder glaubte der "blaue" an eine leichte Beute? ;+
Vielleicht weiss es jemand von euch..


----------



## Nightfall (30. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Es ist schoen mal wieder am Mittelmeer zu sein!
> Nach einem erfolglosen Ausflug hat es am zweiten Tag geklappt! Ein schoener 80cm 1,5kg Mittelmeer-Barracuda auf Rapala XRap-Saltwater. Gefangen im Hafen von Rethymnon (Kreta).
> Interessant war, dass beim Landen des Fisches dem Cuda ein ca. 1m/5kg grosser Blaufisch (Pomatomus saltatrix) angstfrei bis an meine Fuesse folgte. Haben die beiden nun zusammen gejagt oder glaubte der "blaue" an eine leichte Beute? ;+
> Vielleicht weiss es jemand von euch..



Blaufische (gofaria auf griechisch), MM-barracuda, Gabelmakrele, bernsteimakrelen jagen jetzt auf Hornhechte, meeräsche, und kleinfische Küstenähe. Ich wurde weiter dort fischen |supergri probier auch mit poppers udn andere öberfläche köder, Hornhecht immitaten usw


----------



## Nightfall (30. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und ein bonus für Tabasco |supergri


http://i.imgur.com/x0IxY4P.jpg


[edit Mod: bitte keine fremdbilder einstellen, verlinken ist ok.]


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Cuda, Glückwunsch dazu. 

Kaiser Franz: Bei mir gibts Stellen da geht es auch bei auflandigem Wind raus. Aber machts natürlich erheblich schwerer. Ich könnte dann theoretisch die Seite des Caps wechseln, angel aber sowieso kaum mit Ballon.


----------



## ulfisch (30. September 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man man Nightfall du wandelndes Lexikon
Schöner Fang Tabasco

@ Franz_X ist doch schon mal ein guter Start.
Du kannst es auch mit einem größeren Hornhecht, in der Mitte, im Rücken gehakt, probieren.
Ab einer gewissen Größe(40-50cm) und möglichst mit schwimmender Schnur sollten sie von alleine rausschwimmen können.

@T-dieter26,
klingt doch insgesamt nach einem guten (Angel)Urlaub
Wieviel KG hatte der Bonito auf deinem Bild?
Ich habe meine nicht gewogen es würde mich aber interessieren wie viel ein Fisch dieser Größe wiegt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ihr allerseits versierten Angelexperten. Ich hab jetzt auch mal ne Frage. 

Ich brauch Drillinge für meine Wobbler. Hab so Ködergrößen von 11cm. Einmal mit 3 Haken einmal mit 2. Ich brauch auf jeden Fall gute Salzwasserfeste Drillinge (Owner z.b.) Nur blick ich da überhaupt nicht durch den Dschungel verschiedener Größen durch! 

Also welche Größe wird das wohl sein? Die bisherigen Haken sind 2cm lang/hoch und der Abstand von Spitze zum Schenkel ist 0,9cm.


----------



## ulfisch (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich benutze diese 
http://www.germantackle.de/Owner-ST-31-Stinger-31-Drilling-Farbe-Nickel-Groesse-8
hier in Grpße 4 und 6
bei 11cm denke ich sollte Größe 6 reichen


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm ich weiß ja nicht. Was glaubst du macht ein 4kg dentex mit so einem 6er haken...  

Was kannst du mir bezüglich salzwasserfestigkeit und stärke sagen?


----------



## ulfisch (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann nimm die 4er|supergri
Bezüglich SW und Festigkeit kann ich Dir nichts konkretes sagen nur, dass sie nicht negativ aufgefallen sind bisher.
Ich benutze sie an 2-3 Wobblern und als einzelnen Drilling.
Ich kann mal ein Bildchen machen zum Vergleich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du wirst ja nicht der einzige sein, der owner st fischt


----------



## ulfisch (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...sicher nicht, war damals ja auch ein Tipp.
Owner Gamakatsu und VMC sind die Marken meiner Wahl.
Keine hat mich bis jetzt enttäuscht, nicht wie z.B.: die Drillinge an den(scheiß)teuren Markenwobblern.
Illex trat hier in nahezu beschämender Weiße in Erscheinung:r
Illex, Duel und LC oder Daiwa haben mir schon aufgebogene Haken beschert Yo-Zuri (im Schnitt 20% billiger) nicht.
Ich werde die Haken nach und nach an meinen Lieblingswobblern tauschen.
Wenn du mal Effzett Blinker ans Meer nimmst tausch die Haken lieber gleich, die rosten schon wenn sie das Meer nur sehen.:c


----------



## afbaumgartner (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Scorp,

wenn du's ultrastabil willst, nimm Gamakatsu Single 510 oder die Double Tuna in der kleinsten Größe als Ersatz für Drillinge.
Mit Single oder Double kannst du bei gleichem Gewicht mit besserer Drahtstärke arbeiten.
Fängig sind die allemal.

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielleicht weil die Yo-Zuri nix fangen auch keine aufgebogenen Haken?  

Blinker fische ich nicht. VMC hab ich bisher auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.Dass der Profit vor der Qualität der Haken steht beim Wobbler ist eigentlich klar, wenn auch eine Frechheit. Was sollen wir Angler denn machen? Wir können nur was anderes kaufen, aber wenn du nunmal damit fängsT?


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eigentlich für den "guckt, was ich gekauft habe"-Thread, aber ihr wisst wahrscheinlich mehr damit anzufangen....
letztens bei einem Ausflug zu Koss im Wedding ganz am Ende des netten Kaffeekränzchens unter der Theke entdeckt und nicht widerstehen können:





















Am Dienstag geht's wieder ran...


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

 Gönn dir!


----------



## ulfisch (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bist Du schon wieder unten Andreas?
Hübsche Teile besonders das letzte und vorletzte
Das Wetter soll leider nicht der Hit sein in GR.
Kann mir jemand von euch bestätigen, dass dieses Jahr auch am Mittelmeer das Wetter bzw. die Temperaturen etwas schwächer waren als die letzten Jahre.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Spanien war erstaunlich viel gewitter. Demnach halt oft nur halbtags sonne. Ich denke es war schon ein relativ kühles Jahr. Das Vorjahr allerdings auch irgendwie. Fischerei dies Jahr richtig schlecht!


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Ulfisch, 
ich fliege in 10 Stunden.
Bis Mittwoch habe wir Wellenhöhen >2m und Wind um 18kn aus Süd.
Dann flaut das Wetter ab und stabilisiert sich.
Der Südwind (Ostria/Scirocco) bringt um Nordwest-Korfu/ Diapontische Inseln offshore Fisch, speziell die Predatoren, die die Sardinenschwärme verfolgen ("Schwertfischwetter").
Ich muss sehen, wie die Optionen sind, an ein Boot zu kommen, aber irgendwas geht eigentlich immer. Ich möchte unbedingt meinen Downrigger testen und die Gerätschaften, die ich im Sommerloch gebastelt hab. Hab DR-Gewichte und Gewichte für Fylakas/Piombo Guardiano in GR geordert. Ich muss allerdings aufpassen, dass ich mich nicht verzettel... Zwischendurch ist noch eine Taufe und dann noch ein Meeting von unserem Meeresschutzprojekt, also irgendwie auch "Arbeit".
Bin froh wenn ich morgen erst mal angekommen bin und durchatmen kann...
Bericht wird es selbstverständlich auch für unsere illustre Runde hier geben.

@Scorp: Ja das Wetter war wechselhaft. Von früher her hab ich allerdings die Erfahrung, dass Sauwetter das Meer belebt. Die ersten Tage nach richtig Sturm und Regen waren immer die ergiebigsten.
Meinen einzigen Woba dieses Jahr hab ich auch in den Brandungsüberresten so einer Phase gefangen. Da war viel Bewegung und Leben im landnahen Wasser, danach war relativ Ruhe.
Jedes Sturmtief reduziert außerdem den Befischungs(über-)druck. Zumindest temporär.


----------



## ulfisch (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lustig beide Aussagen von Euch wurden mir heute bestätigt.
Eine Teilnehmerin aus meinem griechisch Kurs sagte sie war Ende Juni in Spanien und da war es noch recht kalt ebenso das Meer.
Meine Mutter kam heute aus Kreta und sie sagte ebenfalls das das Wetter recht ausbaufähig gewesen wäre.
Ich bin als Kind immer bis Mitte September unten gewesen und da ist das Wetter seltenst so in die Knie gegangen.

Also ich für mich persönlich habe festgestellt, dass es für mich besser ist mich auf 1-3 Angelarten pro Urlaub zu konzentrieren.
Wenn ich zu viel will geht am Ende nur garnix.

Du kennst Dich aber viel besser aus als ich und machst das schon|supergri


Trotz dem bescheidenem Wetter wünsche ich Dir viel Spass und Erfolg.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So heute sind meine Owners gekommen. Owner St66 Drillinge Gr. 4 

Gefallen mir vom ersten Eindruck gut. Sind viel dickedrahtiger als andere Drillinge. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass sie auch mal richtig Belastungstest machen müssen  Da müssten dann nur noch die Fische mitspielen.


----------



## broki (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallihallo bin zurück aus den Ferien, war eine Woche in Sardinien..Flut und Mond machten nicht mit gab aber trozdem ein paar Fische..berichte in den nächsten Tagen dann hab ich vielleicht auch die Fotos..ciao a tutti
:vik:


----------



## Hotel Romeo (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Halihalo,

war zwei Wochen in Kroatien (5 Tage Dalmatien Nähe Sibenik) und 9 Tage Istrien Nähe Fasana

Dalmatien: Nullnummer, selbst beim Stippen mit FC Vorfach
Istrien: Einen Haufen Drachenköpfe auf Grund, 6 Conger bis max. 80 cm (kann man noch mehr fangen aber die schleimen so rum...), beim Stippen nur Gelbstriemen und Brassen (klein); weder Meeräsche noch Wolfsbarsch noch Tintenfisch; war schon mal besser

Gruß Hotel Romeo

Hotel Romeo


----------



## tabasco75 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo allerseits,
nachdem ich auf Kreta ein wenig die Barracudas geaergert habe, bin ich wieder in meiner Heimatstadt Volos und kann von schoenen Bonitos und Lichia amia berichten. Hab beide heute an den Haken (Wobbler) bekommen. Meinen Wunschfisch, den Wolfsbarsch, konnte ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht erwischen.
Das Wetter ist zum mittag hin meistens sonnig und nur zeitweise bewoelkt. Temperaturen um die 20-24 Grad.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"Volos" da bekomme ich ganz spitze Ohren.
Ich habe in der Gegend noch nicht viel geangelt.
Lechonia, Agria und Kato Kazea aber fast alles als Jugendlicher und ohne großen Erfolg, hauptsächlich auf Meeräschen.
Trikeri soll ein tolles Revier sein.

Kali nixta
Ule


----------



## tabasco75 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ule,

An sich gilt der Pagasaeischer Golf (rund um Volos) unter den Einheimischen als ziemlich ueberfischt. Eine Meinung, die ich nur bedingt teilen kann. Wer u.a. auf Dorade angelt kann dort ziemlich grosse Exemplare (>1kg) heraus holen. Und auch alle anderen Fischarten (Wolfsbarsche, Blaufische und diverse Makrelenarten) wurden von bekannten dieses Jahr schon erfolgreich gejagt. Kannst dort meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall angeln gehen. :m

Mein persoenliches Fisch-Highlight dieses Jahr war eine ganz besondere Sichtung. Als ich  (mit Onkel und meiner Freundin) letzte Woche im Dorf Kamari (auf der aegaeischen Seite des Gebirges Pelion) mit meiner Spinnrute auf der Jagd nach Raubfischen war, sprangen ploetzlich 10m vor mir unmengen von Sardellen in alle moeglichen Richtungen. Ich dachte mir: "wie cool, Blaufische sind mal wieder fruehstucken!" und warf den Wobbler ins Getuemmel. Leider ohne Erfolg. Und das war auch gut so... Denn fast im selben Augenblick sprang ca. 20m vor unseren Augen ein ca. 1,50m und ca. 100kg schwerer Thunfisch aus dem Wasser. Haette der angebissen, waere ich mit Sicherheit ohne Rute nach Hause gefahren. Die Jagd der Thunfische hat circa 15 Min. gedauert bis von den Sardellen keine mehr uebrig blieb. Anscheinend haben die Grossen Fresser die etwas kleineren verjagt und uns war an dem Tag kein einziger Fisch vergoennt. Egal. Schoen und faszinierend war es trotzdem! :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das war aber ein ganz schön dicker Fisch. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ein 1m fisch bei uns untermaßig ist...so 20kg


----------



## tabasco75 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das war aber ein ganz schön dicker Fisch. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ein 1m fisch bei uns untermaßig ist...so 20kg



Es kommt immer auf die Thunfischart an, da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus. Es gibt so einige Arten im Mittelmeer. Konnte die Art nicht genau erkennen, es ging einfach zu schnell. Aber von der Masse her koennte auch ein ungeuebtes Auge auf ein richtiges Schwergewicht von ueber 100kg schliessen. Letztendlich war es ne geile Show!


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geil allemal. Auch bei 20-30kg schon! Das werden ja wohl BFTs gewesen sein, was sonst?


----------



## Nightfall (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sie sind B.F Thunfische. Jetzt kommen sie Küstenähe. In Griechenland gibt es sehr viele Fischfarms (Dorade, Wolfsbarch). Sie sind meistens nicht weit vom Ufer aber tief. Und Thunfische kommen sehr nah.Ich kenne von 3 Fischfarms in der nähe von Volos.

Hier werden sie von den Arbeitern am Fischfarm gefüttert: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiTBUr2U6a8

U/w video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7patMXL9l68
BFT begegnugen ein Harpoonanglers.Die Tiefe sind von 1-20m.

Weitere u/w Aufnahmen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2S9RUHGVoA


----------



## broki (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Miteinander
Fotos sind noch nicht da, schreibe trotzdem mal drauflos.
Also war eine Woche in Sardinien. War mit einem Kollegen und dem Auto unterwegs. Donnerstag Mittag los, am Abend auf die Fähre und Freitag morgen in Porto Torres im mittleren Norden angekommen. Wir fuhren in Richtung Stintino im Nordwesten der Insel. An der Küste extremer Wind. Die Flamingos angeschaut und dann entschieden an der Westküste ein bisschen südlicher Richtung Alghero zu fahren. Gleich neben Alghero auf einen Camping (10€/Nacht/Person) erstmal ins Meer baden. Danach Zelt aufgestellt und einkaufen gegangen. 15 Minuten Richtung Norden in eine Bucht gefahren. Waren so gut wie alleine. Die Bucht war steinig, kein Sandstrand, ordentlicher Wellengang da exponierte Lage, Himmel bewölkt. An den Felsen schönes Weisswasser. Nach ein paar Würfen erster Fehlbiss auf den Senshu surguru Oberflächenköder. (Neu in der Box, Fazit: fliegt geil, läuft extrem unregelmässig, mal Walk the dog Unterwasser, mal durchbricht er die Oberfläche usw. kein Plan obs an meiner Führung liegt aber ich bin nicht überzeugt.) 
Danach auf Rapala Rapala Max Rap, 15cm FMGM gewechselt. War nicht ganz einfach wegen den Wellen nur wenig Stellen wo man einigermassen geschützt war. Ein paar Stellen gefunden und gut abgefischt. Nach ca. 30 Würfen wie immer Weisswasser anvisiert, zügig eingezogen und Biss. Nach kurzem, intensiven Drill und Kletterei zu einer geeigneten Landestelle konnte ich einen Wolfsbarsch, 40cm, ca. 500g. landen. Beim abhacken jagte ich mir den neuen Drilling schön in den Mittelfinger. Mein Kollege löste den Fisch und ich danach den Drilling vom Wobbler. Dachte eigentlich erst ans Releasen, nach der Aktion allerdings zu spät. Der Haken sass so richtig tief, ich versuchte ihn im ersten Moment wieder rauszureisen. Haha war wohl nix. Fisch getötet und Lagebesprechung. Vorschlag von meinem Kollegen war Spital, ich fand das nicht prickelnd. Das hätte den ganzen Tag gekostet. Also Badetuch genommen draufgebissen, Finger auf einen Stein und mein Kollege Drilling auf der anderen Seite rausgestossen. Wiederhaken abgedrückt und langsam rausgenommen. #6 Danach Pasta gekocht und Fisch auf den Grill. Noch ein bisschen weitergeangelt, allerdings lief nichtsmehr.  Wollte noch einen Versuch auf Barracuda starten als es dunkel wurde, allerding attackierten dann die Mücken und wir gingen auf den Camping. Am nächsten Tag lief gar nichts, trotz Sturm und Unwetter in der Nacht. War am Hafen und in einer anderen Bucht. Auch keine Fischer am Strand was doch relativ seltsam war. Ich dachte mir schon das es am Mond lag, die Tage darauf sah ich mir den Kalender an und Samstag war tatsächlich Neumond. Ein weiterer Tag in Alghero. Wider erfolglos. Danach durchs Landesinnere (atemberaubend) Richtung Palau auf gleicher Höhe im Osten. 1. Camping war zu danach in den Norden. Auf den Camping "Isola dei Gabbiani". Wunderschöne Lage auf einem kleinen Hügel auf einer Landzung. 2 Minuten den Hügel runter ans Meer. Am Abend gabs nichts, also Morgens früh raus. Zuerst lief gar nichts. Wollte wider rauf Frühstück essen. Da sprang ein Schwarm Kleinzeugs und ich warf die Stelle an. Erstmal wider nichts. Weiter auf den Steinen immer wider probiert. Dann gabs den ersten Biss. Kämpfte wie wild, und ich konnte einen kleinen Amberjack landen. ca. 30cm. Köder: Molix T-Jerk, 12cm, Sardinendekor. Ebenfalls neu in der Box, Fazit: geiles Teil, läuft sehr interessant, max. 0.5 Meter tief, Perfekt um Untiefen abzufischen oder wenn es an der Oberfläche jagt. Lässt sich nicht ganz so gut werfen wie bspw. der Max Rap. Es gab noch 3 weitere kleine jacks, alle wieder releast. Einen weiter auf den T-jerk die anderen zwei auf den Max Rap.

Fortsetzung folgt..


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil! Freue mich schon auf die Fotos. Hab auch mal 2 Spanier da gehabt, wo sich einer den Finger gepierced hat, die sind dann aber abgedampft und ich hab auf ihre Sachen aufgepasst. Der Doktor hat eh nix anderes gemacht als du, vielleicht ein wenig desinfektion und Pflaster  

Bei mir beginnt morgen übrigens der letzte Tag in Deutschland, dann gehts für 2 Wochen nach Spananien. Dann muss ich wohl von Pilze sammeln auf Angeln umsteigen


----------



## ulfisch (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Hi Ule,
> 
> An sich gilt der Pagasaeischer Golf (rund um Volos) unter den Einheimischen als ziemlich ueberfischt. Eine Meinung, die ich nur bedingt teilen kann. Wer u.a. auf Dorade angelt kann dort ziemlich grosse Exemplare (>1kg) heraus holen. Und auch alle anderen Fischarten (Wolfsbarsche, Blaufische und diverse Makrelenarten) wurden von bekannten dieses Jahr schon erfolgreich gejagt. Kannst dort meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall angeln gehen. :m
> 
> Mein persoenliches Fisch-Highlight dieses Jahr war eine ganz besondere Sichtung. Als ich  (mit Onkel und meiner Freundin) letzte Woche im Dorf Kamari (auf der aegaeischen Seite des Gebirges Pelion) mit meiner Spinnrute auf der Jagd nach Raubfischen war, sprangen ploetzlich 10m vor mir unmengen von Sardellen in alle moeglichen Richtungen. Ich dachte mir: "wie cool, Blaufische sind mal wieder fruehstucken!" und warf den Wobbler ins Getuemmel. Leider ohne Erfolg. Und das war auch gut so... Denn fast im selben Augenblick sprang ca. 20m vor unseren Augen ein ca. 1,50m und ca. 100kg schwerer Thunfisch aus dem Wasser. Haette der angebissen, waere ich mit Sicherheit ohne Rute nach Hause gefahren. Die Jagd der Thunfische hat circa 15 Min. gedauert bis von den Sardellen keine mehr uebrig blieb. Anscheinend haben die Grossen Fresser die etwas kleineren verjagt und uns war an dem Tag kein einziger Fisch vergoennt. Egal. Schoen und faszinierend war es trotzdem! :m



Hi Tabasco,
hört sich nach einem Tollen Erlebnis an an.#6
Ich habe mich mehrmals mit einem Mitarbeiter eines Angelgeschäftes in Volos unterhalten und der zeigte mir ebenfalls beeindruckende Fänge WoBa, Bluefish, Bernsteinmakrelen, Bonitos, Mahi ect. z.T. richtig große Exemplare 1m+x

Ein Freund von mir war früher viel mit der Harpune unterwegs im Golf, auch er bestätigte mir ein reiches Fischvorkommen u.a. Tuhnschwärme.


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute, ich bin auch wieder zurück.

Leider kommt ja alles immer anders als geplant.
Schon vor meiner Anreise war klar, dass das Wetter auf Korfu grade alles andere als gut war. Wobei mich schlechtes Wetter eigentlich nicht schreckt, und erfahrungsgemäß schlechtes Wetter bzw. der Übergang von gut nach schlecht bzw. von schlecht nach gut doch ziemlich gut für die Angelei ist.
Zumindest von Land aus und wenn man gut zu Fuß ist.
Aber grade da hatte ich arege Probleme. Schon vor meiner Abreise zickte das Gelenk meines großen Zehs am rechten Fuß etwas rum; das passiert öfter, wenn der Fuß starken Belastungen ausgesetzt ist und kommt von einer alten Verletzung her.
Na ja, ich machte jedenfalls den Fehler, den schon angeschlagenen Fuß auf der Reise in recht stramm sitzende Wandertreter zu stecken. Bei meiner Ankunft hatte sich der Zustand bereits verschlechtert, aber da ich es schon kannte, düste ich mit den gleichen Tretern gleich am Nachmittag noch rüber nach Ag. Stefanos auf eine alte Mole um ein wenig Ringelwürmer zu baden. Von landseits gab es starken Wind und die Bissanzeige meiner Grundruten war etwas schwierig, aber die Wellen waren dort nicht so extrem wie an meinem Hausstrand. Da es aber nur kleine Petropsara (Skorpionfische, Grundeln, Lippfische) gab, war es auch nicht sehr verhängnisvoll. Dafür verschlechterte sich mein Fuß weiter und zu hause angekommen war das Teil bis zum Sprunggelenk hin geschwollen und ich konnte nur noch außen auftreten.
Na ja, die geplanten Ausflüge mit der Spinnrute und langen Märschen an leergefegten Küsten würde ich dann wohl streichen müssen.
Blieb nur Opa-Angeln an Plätzen, wo man möglichst mit dem Auto rankommt, und man sich möglichst wenig bewegt, in Häfen, von der Mole.
Ich musste mir jedoch am nächsten eine Pause gönnen und fuhr mit meinem Freund Theo erst mal 25km nach Acharavi, um bei unserem Kumpel Nikos frische Köder für die Molenfischerei zu holen. 
Nikos hat in der Regel ein gutes Sortiment an Lebendködern, so nahmen wir Tsoutsouni/Monodoli (Aus der Familie der Sipuncula/Spritzwürmer), Amerikaniko, Kokkino und Pharao (aus der Gattung der Nereis/Vielborster), sowie Maden. Ausserdem Anfutterbasis Käse/Knoblauch und Sardine). Vom Supermarkt dann noch Paniermehl, Maisgries, Haferflocken und gefrorene Sardinen.
Die Würmer halten sich gut im Kühlschrank, der Amerikaniko ist allerdings etwas empfindlich und muss schnell verbraucht werden.

Das Wetter mit den Südwinden wollte noch nicht nachlassen, ich belud meinen Mietwagen mit jeder Menge Ausrüstung und war bereit für die Fischerei, sobald Regen, Wind und Schmerzen im Fuß etwas nachließen.

Am nächsten Tag gings dann also bei leichtem Regen über die Berge naxch Palaiokastritsa, dem größten Hafen an der Westküste. 
Gleich bei der Ankunft sahen wir einen Einheimischen, der eine ca. 2kg-Muräne aus den Wellenbrechern der Hafenaussenseite barg.
Er fischte zusammen mit anderen mit der Handangel (Petonia) mit Sardinenstücken.
Ich hatte Malagra (Anfutter) bereit gemacht und ich fütterte auf der Innenseite an. Am Ende der Mole saß noch ein Einheimischer mit der Grundrute.
Wir fischten an der Innenseite mit Knicklichtposen. Die Grundangelei war uns wegen der viele neuen und alten Vertäuungen am Grund zu riskant. Die Bisse kamen relativ schnell, es waren Gelbstriemen, die sich auf die Ringelwurmstücke stürzten. Ich wechselte auf größere Haken, denn mein Zielfisch waren die etwas größeren Brassen und ich wollte nicht nur tief schluckendes Kleinzeugs.
Nach einer Weile packte der Angler am Ende der Mole ein und ich beschloss, den Platz zu wechseln.
Kaum dort und angefüttert gleich zwei gute Brandbrassen (Melanouri), im Anschluss dann wieder das typische Gezippe der Gopes (Gelbstriemen). Na ja, schmackhaft sind die auch, aber eben auch nervtötend.
Zum Abschluss noch ne runde Spinnfischen mit Ocea Lipless und Waxwing, aber ohne Erfolg.
Mittlerweile waren wir von Regen und Wind auch durchgefroren und wir machten uns auf den Heimweg.

(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## broki (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...Am Abend lief nichts mehr. Noch ein bisschen auf Grund geangelt allerdings lediglich ein paar Meerjunkern und Schriftbarsche..Wie gesagt Flut machte nicht wirklich mit..Sie fiel auf die Mittagszeit und auf Mitternacht. Sonnenaufgang war so um 7.00 und Untergang um 19.00 Uhr..Am nächsten Tag wieder früh auf. Fische waren bereits am jagen. Also Max Rap montiert und ab ins Getümmel. Bei jedem Wurf mehrere Fehlbisse. Nach dem ca.3 Wurf blieb einer hängen. Kurze Zeit später landete ich einen ordentlichen Hornhecht von mindestens 50cm.. Eigentlich wollte ich Köfi am Ballon ausprobieren da im Herbst Mahi-Zeit ist..wir gingen aber heute weiter also lies ich es sein und releaste den Hornie wieder. Danach lief nichts mehr und der jagende Schwarm verzog sich. 
Danach weiter nach Santa Th. Gallura..und von dort ans Capo Testa. Unglaublich schön. Riesige Gebilde aus Granitsteinen, stahlblaues, 10 Meter tiefes Wasser direkt vor den Füssen. Beim Schnorcheln allerdings keine nennenswerten Beobachtungen. Campingplatz gesucht und in Richtung Westen entlang der Nordküste gefunden. Gegen Abend an einen Küstenabschnitt mit gemischter Sand/Fels Struktur. Es roch förmlich nach Fisch. Aber es ging rein gar nichts. Zwei gute Stunde verschiedenste Köder ausprobiert. Kein Fehlbiss, kein Zupfen. Trotz schönem Wellengang und langsam einkehrender Dunkelheit.. Flut war auch erst in 5 Stunden wieder. Naja am Strand Pasta und Tomatensauce gekocht und danach zurück auf den Camping lauwarmen gin tonic süffeln.. Fortsetzung folgt..


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch fürs Berichten. Ich breche morgen auf und wer mal schauen obs was zu fangen gibt. Bisher super Wetter angesagt, aber viel südwind. also vielleicht eher Woba angeln als Boot fahren. Wir werden sehen. 
Tschöööö
scorp


----------



## ulfisch (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander
> Fotos sind noch nicht da, schreibe trotzdem mal drauflos.
> Also war eine Woche in Sardinien. War mit einem Kollegen und dem Auto unterwegs. Donnerstag Mittag los, am Abend auf die Fähre und Freitag morgen in Porto Torres im mittleren Norden angekommen. Wir fuhren in Richtung Stintino im Nordwesten der Insel. An der Küste extremer Wind. Die Flamingos angeschaut und dann entschieden an der Westküste ein bisschen südlicher Richtung Alghero zu fahren. Gleich neben Alghero auf einen Camping (10€/Nacht/Person) erstmal ins Meer baden. Danach Zelt aufgestellt und einkaufen gegangen. 15 Minuten Richtung Norden in eine Bucht gefahren. Waren so gut wie alleine. Die Bucht war steinig, kein Sandstrand, ordentlicher Wellengang da exponierte Lage, Himmel bewölkt. An den Felsen schönes Weisswasser. Nach ein paar Würfen erster Fehlbiss auf den Senshu surguru Oberflächenköder. (Neu in der Box, Fazit: fliegt geil, läuft extrem unregelmässig, mal Walk the dog Unterwasser, mal durchbricht er die Oberfläche usw. kein Plan obs an meiner Führung liegt aber ich bin nicht überzeugt.)
> Danach auf Rapala Rapala Max Rap, 15cm FMGM gewechselt. War nicht ganz einfach wegen den Wellen nur wenig Stellen wo man einigermassen geschützt war. Ein paar Stellen gefunden und gut abgefischt. Nach ca. 30 Würfen wie immer Weisswasser anvisiert, zügig eingezogen und Biss. Nach kurzem, intensiven Drill und Kletterei zu einer geeigneten Landestelle konnte ich einen Wolfsbarsch, 40cm, ca. 500g. landen. Beim abhacken jagte ich mir den neuen Drilling schön in den Mittelfinger. Mein Kollege löste den Fisch und ich danach den Drilling vom Wobbler. Dachte eigentlich erst ans Releasen, nach der Aktion allerdings zu spät. Der Haken sass so richtig tief, ich versuchte ihn im ersten Moment wieder rauszureisen. Haha war wohl nix. Fisch getötet und Lagebesprechung. Vorschlag von meinem Kollegen war Spital, ich fand das nicht prickelnd. Das hätte den ganzen Tag gekostet. Also Badetuch genommen draufgebissen, Finger auf einen Stein und mein Kollege Drilling auf der anderen Seite rausgestossen. Wiederhaken abgedrückt und langsam rausgenommen. #6 Danach Pasta gekocht und Fisch auf den Grill. Noch ein bisschen weitergeangelt, allerdings lief nichtsmehr.  Wollte noch einen Versuch auf Barracuda starten als es dunkel wurde, allerding attackierten dann die Mücken und wir gingen auf den Camping. Am nächsten Tag lief gar nichts, trotz Sturm und Unwetter in der Nacht. War am Hafen und in einer anderen Bucht. Auch keine Fischer am Strand was doch relativ seltsam war. Ich dachte mir schon das es am Mond lag, die Tage darauf sah ich mir den Kalender an und Samstag war tatsächlich Neumond. Ein weiterer Tag in Alghero. Wider erfolglos. Danach durchs Landesinnere (atemberaubend) Richtung Palau auf gleicher Höhe im Osten. 1. Camping war zu danach in den Norden. Auf den Camping "Isola dei Gabbiani". Wunderschöne Lage auf einem kleinen Hügel auf einer Landzung. 2 Minuten den Hügel runter ans Meer. Am Abend gabs nichts, also Morgens früh raus. Zuerst lief gar nichts. Wollte wider rauf Frühstück essen. Da sprang ein Schwarm Kleinzeugs und ich warf die Stelle an. Erstmal wider nichts. Weiter auf den Steinen immer wider probiert. Dann gabs den ersten Biss. Kämpfte wie wild, und ich konnte einen kleinen Amberjack landen. ca. 30cm. Köder: Molix T-Jerk, 12cm, Sardinendekor. Ebenfalls neu in der Box, Fazit: geiles Teil, läuft sehr interessant, max. 0.5 Meter tief, Perfekt um Untiefen abzufischen oder wenn es an der Oberfläche jagt. Lässt sich nicht ganz so gut werfen wie bspw. der Max Rap. Es gab noch 3 weitere kleine jacks, alle wieder releast. Einen weiter auf den T-jerk die anderen zwei auf den Max Rap.
> ...



Schöner Bericht Broki,
auch ich freue mich auf die Bilder.
Ich habe Sardinien mal via google maps bereist weil wir einen Urlaub dort planten, es sah wirklich sehr sehr schön aus.

Das mit dem haken konnte ich bis jetzt vermeiden aber ich weiß, das kommt noch auf mich zu:vik:
War doch ein guter Mittelmeer Einstand.


----------



## ulfisch (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Andreas,
doof mit dem Fuß, das Wetter sollte doch nicht all zu schlecht zum Angeln sein nur halt etwas unangenehm.

Die Gopas/Gelbstriemeln schmecken mir auch gut zumindest besser als Sparos/Ringelbrasse und Meeräsche sind aber aufdringlich, da hast du recht:q
Irgendwie habe ich im Blut, dass da noch mehr kommt


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Update aus Spanien: sehr viel Südwind und richtige Brecherwellen. Heute mitm Boot draußen gewesen. 
Habe einen guten Sargo verloren. In 7,5 stunden sonst nix dolles. Einmal kurz action von kleiner gruppe thunas 50m vorm boot.  Auf der anderen Seite vom cap fangen sie wie blöblöd und bei mir ist nix los :/


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du schon wieder Urlaub#6
Das wird schon wenn gefangen wird bekommst du das schon hin
Viel Spass noch Dir.


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja wirklich,schon wieder Urlaub in E und jammern.
Südwind ist doch besser als Nordwind,wärmer irgendwie.Und bis mittags bleibts doch meist ruhig.
Wirst schon noch was fangen,das Wasser müsste auch noch recht warm sein und die meisten Fischarten noch da.
Thune sind da?nur schade ,dass man die nicht fangen darf,Schonzeit.evtl C&R.
Richtung Cap de C.. wird gut gefangen??Man hört nix von den Meistern.
vG Dieter und #:


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo, irgendwie war ich nicht so richtig zufrieden. Das Wetter war recht krass. Weiter Starkwind und ordentlich Wellengang.
Da die Bootsvermieter bereits einpackten, würde auch der Test meiner beiden Geber-/Downriggermounts entfallen müssen, die ich im Spätsommer so enthusiastisch gebastelt hatte.






_Heavy Duty Geberhalter Eigenbau

_Blieb als Hoffnung, überhaupt raus zu kommen noch die Scout meines Freundes Andreas_._ Allerdings stellte sich heraus, dass dessen Schwiegermutter schwer erkrankt in Athen im Krankenhaus lag und er natürlich dort hin musste. Also auch hier irgendwie ein Hänger. (Die Frau verstarb später während meines Aufenthaltes, RIP).

Ein wenig niedergeschlagen schaute ich in Google-Maps die Satellitenfotos der gesamten Nordküste durch und verfolgte parallel dazu die Tiefen an der Küste in der Navionics-App.
Da mir eben nur die Opa-Angelei von gut erreichbaren Molen blieb suchte ich für den nächsten Tag den kleinen Hafen von Astrakeri als Ziel. Mein Ziel war nun, nach solchen Opa-Angelspots Ausschau zu halten und sie durchzuprobieren.
Meine Kumpels kannten den Platz nur von Ausflügen mit ihren Mädels und ich war gespannt wie es da wäre.
Also mit Stamatis und unserem englischen Kumpel Virgin (quasi als Fanclub) nachmittags da hin.
Ich begab mich neben das Leuchttürmchen bei der Hafeneinfahrt, fütterte an und lotete erst mal die Tiefe.
In Erreichbarkeit meiner Pose grade mal knapp über einen Meter Tiefe, also völlig anders als in Palaiokastritsa (3-4m).
Na ja, war halt nix großes zu erwarten, aber es beissen ja auch Wobas auf Wurm, wenn sie Hunger haben.
Stattdessen Einwurf und Abtauchen der Pose nach ein paar Sekunden, eine handtellergroße Goldbrasse wehrte sich nach Kräften. Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, welche Explosivität Mittelmeerfische im Gegensatz zu unseren behäbigen Nordfische auszeichnet.
Das Dorädchen hat den Haken tief geschluckt und bluteteaus den Kiemen. Also widerwillig abschlagen.
Schade drum.
Hakenwechsel auf 8er Brassenhaken und nächster Versuch,
dann Biss auf Biss Marmorbrassen, Sargoi, Doraden, viele Fehlbisse und die Fischlis fast durchgehend handtellergroß.
Alle bis auf eine weitere Tiefschluckdorade released.
Nach eineinhalb oder zwei Stunden wechselte ich nach ein paar Würfen mit der Spinne dann zum Hafenbecken, wo es mit 3m deutlich tiefer, aber auch trüber war und es leicht nach Faulgas roch.
Noch mal angefüttert und dann erst mal 15 min nüscht, bis die altbekannte Zipplerei der Gelbstriemen wieder losging und fast gleichzeitig Regen einsetzte.
Da ich mich kaum bewegte wurde mir schnell kalt und auch die anderen wollten aufbrechen.
Stamatis hatte wie ich auch die ganze Zeit über Kleinzeigs gefangen und released. Vor noch einem Jahr war er sich dieser Option garnicht bewusst gewesen 
Also Astrakeri-Fazit bis zu diesem Moment: Hohe Fischdichte bei geringer Fischgröße. Bester Köder: Amerikanos-Stücke
Vielleicht, so dachten wir, wäre der Platz zu späterer Stunde gar nicht so schlecht. Wir fassten den Entschluss, am Folgetag etwas später zu kommen und in die Nacht rein zu fischen.


...muss arbeiten, Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Einmal kleine gruppe thunas vorm Boot. Temperaturen sind super!


----------



## ulfisch (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Andreas...Neid!
Hauptsache Angeln|supergri klar will man da mehr aber immerhin Bisse.
Das Problem mit den tiefsitzenden Haken, hatte ich auch.
Ich habe dann zum Teil 4er Haken gefischt.
Begonnen habe ich aber mit 8er und 6er Wurmhaken und die saßen dauernd zu tief.
An einem Tag nahm ich 6 Brassen mit von denen ich eigentlich 4 wieder released hätte.
Ich denke 6 er Haken wären gut allerdings keine Wurmhaken wie bei mir sondern eher dickbäuchigere.
Sind die Brassenhaken dickbäuchiger?

@Scorp nur Neid|supergri so einen Schwarm thune würde ich auch mal gerne sehen.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Bilder sind da, hat leider gedauert.

Ammouliani 18.09.2013

Ich wollte die großen Moumouras/Marmorbrassen und Tsipuras/Goldbrassen, die ich tags zuvor beim Schnorcheln gesehen hatte, direkt mit einer Handleine beim Schnorcheln beangeln.

Ich nahm eine einfache Handleine mit 3 Haken(Gr. 6) und beköderte sie wieder mit Kalamari(da werde ich wohl nachbessern müssen nächstes Jahr).

Im Flachwasser stürtzten sich sofort Winzlinge bis 10cm auf den Kalamari.
Doch ab 2m Tiefe und 20cm Größe interessierte sich kein Schwein/Fisch für den Köder.
Eine ca. 30cm große Gofari/Bernsteinmakrelenart schoß darauf zu doch drehte sie kurz davor wieder ab.
Die großen Brassen fühlten sich eher belästigt.
Ich konnte vorsichtig über sie schwimmen und die Köder in ihre Nähe ziehen doch  keine Chance.
Ich brachte es doch tatsächlich fertig einen Köder DIREKT in eins der Wühllöcher der Marmorbrassen zu bugsieren.
Leider scherte sie sich kein Stück darum.
Ich denke hier muss neue Köder probieren und meine Grundmontage noch nachbessern.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani 19.09.2013
Mein Kumpel aus Barcelona war am Vortag angekommen und so mieteten wir für den folgenden Tag ein 4. mal ein Boot.

Diesmal knüpfte ich mir ein ca. 1.5m langes FC Vorfach(0,25mm) für die M nachdem Stahl(dünn) und Mono(0,35mm) nichts gebracht hatten.

Wieder holte ich das Boot und wir luden an unserem Strand Sachen und Leute ein.








Wir fuhren den Fischereihafen an um dort zu wenden und mit dem Schleppen zu beginnen.
Nach 10sek der 1. Biss|supergri
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qa357wmtse1qv5d/OuSF4U9qsk/MVI_1320.MOV?m
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qa357wmtse1qv5d/80lugGjQXG/MVI_1321.MOV?m
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qa357wmtse1qv5d/9mkyKY4Wsl/MVI_1328.MOV?m












Wieder ein Gofari/Bersteinmakrelenart mit 28cm kam ans Tageslicht.

Wir ließen beide Leinen wieder raus und ich erklärte LLuís wie er die Rute/Rolle zu bedienen hatte, denn er sollte den nächsten Fisch drillen.
Er hatte zwar als Kind und Jugendlicher , so wie alle Mittelmeerkinder, geangelt doch nie mit Rute und Rolle.
Nach 15 min. kam der nächste Biss....ENDLICH auf der M also war es die Schnur/Vorfach





Wieder ein Gofari mit ähnlicher Größe und LLuís erster Fisch.
Danach machten wir Schluss denn wir wollten noch mit Bekannten einen Ausflug machen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der gelbliche Fisch schaut aber ganz schön traurig...;+

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das war jetzt keine Thunaschwarmaction. Nur kleine Gruppe aber 4x ganz rausgesprungn für mich.
Hab an dem tag auch einen guten sargo verloren


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Ulfisch, die Brassenhaken, die ich benutze haben einen kurzen Schenkel und einen breiten Bauch. Teilweise schlichte Feederhaken, teilweise auch Circle Hooks, ich experimentiere da noch. Ich nehme zwischendurch aber auch Aalhaken der Gr. 4 und 6 speziell wenn ich nicht mit der Nadel aufziehe.
Ich suche übrigens nich solche Hohlnadeln, wo man den Köder von der Hakenspitze her ganz easy aufziehen kann; wenn also jemand ne Empfehlung hat.

...
Na ja eigeltlich ist es müßig, jede Molenangelsession für sich zu beschreiben.
Wir waren in der Folge dann noch einmal abends in Akrotiri und konnten einige Marmorbrassen in Portionsgröße verhaften und unsere Erwartungen an die abendliche Fischerei dort erfüllen.
Dann war erstmal Taufe angesagt, ein wunderschöner Tag, der Wind flaute ab.
Mein Fotografeneinsatz auf dem Fest brachte mit sich, dass mein Fuß wieder litt. Dadurch dass ich beständig mit dem Außenfuß auftrat, um das Großzehengelenk zu entlasten, litt nun auch die Außenseite und am Tag nach der Taufe hätte ich eigentlich nen Rollstuhl gebraucht.
Ich verbuchte das mit Galgenhumor unter "Entdeckung der Langsamkeit".
Das üble daran: Wir hatten erstmals ruhige See und die Brüder beschlossen, abends das Kaiki anzuwerfen um auf Kalmare zu fischen.
Und das Kaiki lag für mich derzeit unerreichbar hinter einem Wellenbrecher, den ich nie und nimmer hätte erklimmen können.
Da saß ich also abends, während die Brüder mit Virgil zusammen irgendwo am Diaplo ihre Kalamarologoi schwangen.
Gegen 21.00 Uhr kamen sie mit ca. 15 Kalmaren zurück.
Ach natürlich freute ich mich für die Jungs und nahm natürlich an der Kalmarfresserei teil...







_Kalmarschwelgerei_ 

Am nächsten Tag war mein Fuß etwas besser, aber noch nicht so weit, als dass ich hätte über Wellenbrecher klettern können. Ich traf mit den Jungs das Agreement, dass sie das Kaiki holen und mich irgendwo zwischen den Booten an der Mole abholen. Denn es würde der letzte ruhige Tag sein, ab dann war satter Nordwest mit 7-8 Bf angesagt.
Tatsächlich fanden sie abends eine Lücke, um mich mitzunehmen.
Wie geil, endlich mal wieder draußen - ich lebe dafür!

Halbe Stunde Fahrt bei idealen Witterungsbedingungen, leicht bewölkt mit Umschwung spürbar in der Luft.






Die Kalamarologoi ausgepackt und los gings.






_Kalamarologos_ 

Rein damit und los gings, immer 3, 4 oder 5 Kalmare, dann versetzen mit dem Boot. Allmählich füllte sich unsere Kiste, mit Einbruch der völligen Dunkelheit war der Zauber vorbei und es ging nach Hause, um die frische Ware zu essen. Sch... auf Cholesterin 






_Einpacken..._

...Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## ulfisch (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kalamari habe ich zulatzt als 13 jähriger gefischt:q
Sieht nach einem tollen Fang aus.
Die Kippen am Esstisch machen mir das ganze so richtig sympathisch#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wurde heute gespult....

Gestern sargos.


----------



## spy (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön war es anzuschauen:k:k:k


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gespult ???? |kopfkrat
Ist mir das auch schon passiert? #c


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Ulfisch, Kippen am Tisch gehören für uns irgendwie dazu; wer viel isst muss gelegentlich mal ne Rauchpause machen...

Zurück am Hafen von Agios Stefanos gab's dann noch was sehenswertes.
Ein größeres Kaiki entlud in einer Nacht- und Nebel-Aktion seine Fänge, d.h. wenn keiner guckte, gingen die Kisten von Bord sofort unter eine Plane auf dem Pickup des Käptn's. Sobald einer in die Nähe kam, wurde der Vorgang unterbrochen. Keiner sollte sehen, was gefangen wurde, weil im radarüberschaubaren Seegebiet immer jeder wusste, wo die anderen ungefähr fischten und man seine Geheimnisse wahren wollte.
Etwas aber wollte nicht so recht unter die Plane; eine große Schwanzflosse lugte darunter hervor. Ich dachte an eine kleineren Schwertfisch, aber ich ging zum Käptn und fragte auf englisch nach um zu untermauern, dass ich harmloser Tourist und kein Konkurrent sei.
Er lupfte die Plane und es war ein gewaltiger Amberjack von ungefähr 40-50kg.
Ich weiß, dass einige Berufsfischer nebenher auch schleppen und ich ging davon aus, dass der AJ geschleppt war. 
Auf der Fahrt nach Hause regte ich an, am Folgetag bei guten Bedingungen Kalmare zu fangen, lebend zu hältern, und dann zu schleppen.
Ich also am Folgetag Equipment für Fylakas/Piombo Guardiano vorbereitet. Verbindungsknoten von Geflecht auf Monofil auf den Multis erneuert, Heavy-Duty-Dreiewegewirbel montiert, verschiebbare Doppelhakenvorfächer auf 80er Mono als 3/0-5/0 bzw. 4/0-6/0-Kombis gebunden (mit Gamakatsu Live Bait bzw. Live Bait Circle) und Ruten mit Silikonspray parfümiert. Bleie mit je zweieinhalb Faden 50er Mono vorbereitet.
Dann den Tag über warten und Wolkenbilder und Brandung draußen in der Bucht beobachten.
Na ja, was soll ich sagen.
Ich denke Angler üben ständig erfolgreich Frusttoleranz. Wäre das nicht so, wären die Gewässergründe längst übersät mit Ruten, Rollen und sonstigem Equipment.
Es kam, wie es kommen musste; ab nachmittags setzte der Mistral ein, weitere Kalmare und Schleppfischen gestorben.
Also Plan B: Auf nach Kassiopi zum Molenangeln...

Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter sowas soll vorkommen. Wir sind den Schwarm angefahren und haben Bonitos gesehen. Beide reingeworfen und ich hab direkt nen Biss bekommen. Spy ebenso. Dann konnte ich den Fisch nicht aufhalten. Hat mich ohne zu stoppen gespult.  Der andere war aber noch dran. Wir sind dem ein ganzes Stück hinterhergefahren alles am limit der Rute und dann ist er abgerissen. Unsere etwas größeren Bonitos haben wohl gerade Schonzeit...
Jetzt pustet hier der Tramuntana


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Scorp,jetzt hab ichs kapiert.ärgerlich,müssen echt super dicke Bonitos gewesen sein.
Vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal mit stärkerem Gerät.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es klappt ja. Aber wenn du Bonitos springen siehst und das zeug darein wirfst. In dem Schwarm aber auch die gsnz ggroßen Bonitos stehen ... dann hasse halt verkackt.


----------



## spy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Dieter,

ich habe bisher ganz selten erlebt, dass die Schwärme durchmischt sind. Aber in der Tat stehen unter den Bonitoschwärmen im offnen Meer unsere dicken Blauflossenthune. Leider sind die auch noch etwas schneller als die Bonitos, sodass man den einen oder anderen Köder verliert. 

Ist dennoch ein grosser Spass der das Gerät und den Angler auch wirklich fordert.


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario,Jürgen,Schade ,dass ich nicht dabei sein kann.:c
Riesengroße Lust hätt ich schon.Kann z.Zt. aber nur davon träumen.

Ach so,v.G. mal an die griechische Abteilung mit den vielen Berichten und schönen Bildern.#h
Habe nicht alles gelesen,aber gefangen wird ja auch so einiges.Bei vielen Fängen wünscht man sich aber wohl eher die Eltern am Haken.


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Dieter, 
mit den Eltern, die man sich an den Haken wünscht, hast du völlig recht.
Für die flotten Predatoreltern, die es in GR auch gibt, braucht es Zeit und vor allem Boot.
Leider ist in GR nach wie vor alles, was mit Bootslizenzen bzw. Fischereischeinen für's Boot zu tun hat, derart kompliziert, dass aus unserer "GR-Fraktion" im Board glaube ich bisher keiner ein Boot in GR liegen hat, von dem aus er legal fischen könnte.
Aus dem GR-Polithintergrundrauschen habe ich aber gehört, dass es da Reformen geben könnte.
Ich hoffe darauf, und betreibe halt solange Aktionen am Rande und leicht außerhalb der Legalität.
Diesmal allerdings war ich halt auch bewegungsmäßig gehandicapt, sodass wirklich nur Opifischen blieb.
Aber glaub mir, mit der Zeit hauen wir Palikaria euch Muchachos schon noch die kapitalen AJs und Dentexen um die Ohren! :vik:
Tight lines!

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich arbeite fleißig aufs Boot hin.
Der Motorboot FS ist für nächstes jahr angedacht, ich habe gehört, dass man in GR den Schein an einem Tag macht, zur Not mit Übersetzer, der dir die Fragen ankreuzt.

Da ich aber irgendwann etwas weiter raus will mache ich ihn lieber hier in GER.

Vielleicht hat mir mein Vater bis zum Sommer ein Schlauchboot organisiert, dann könnte ich bei gutem Wetter in der Bucht schleppen.

Ziel ist ein (kleines) Boot in GR + völlige Legalität:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wieder zuhause. Arschkalt, temperaturschock! Erster regen seit 2 wochen und was für welcher!


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Willkommen zurück, scorp! Wird Zeit, in Rente zu gehen und den Winterwohnsitz am Mare Nostrum zu haben, wobei da eben das Wetter auch nicht immer ganz einfach ist.






Abflauende Brandung nach Südwetter an meinem Homespot...






...bedeutet meist aufkommenden Mistral (siehe Gischt auf der Gegenseite im Hafen von Kassiopi)

Mit dem Mistral flüchteten wir rüber nach Kassiopi, auf der Nordostseite der Insel. Wieder Opaangeln.
Zu dritt an der Mole angekommen, gleich angefüttert 4 Ruten raus und innerhalb fünf Minuten gleich eine Portionsgoldbrasse und 2 braune Skorpione. Skorpione released.
Und dann kam der Schlepper angetuckert, der auf dem Foto oben im Vordergrund liegt. Nach der Vertäuerei erst mal eine Stunde nichts.
Danach noch mal ne Goldbrasse im Pfannenformat und diverses Kleinzeugs.
Und dann kam der nächste zum Anlegen, ein großer Trawler, wieder Lärm, Bisse gingen gegen Null.
Der Wind frischte immer mehr böeig auf und drohte unsere beschwerten Tripods umzureißen. Es wurde kalt und der Mond stieg.






Kassiopi Moon

Wir packten langsam zusammen.

Am Folgetag war der Mistral voll da. Wir fuhren trotzdem nochmal nach Kassiopi.
Der Wind war heftig, im Hafenbecken hatte sich Wellengang aufgeschaukelt, überall knarzten die Taue und hörte man die dumpfen Echos aus den Stahlrümpfen.
Die Bisse waren durchgehend wenig, und Portionsfische außer einem Sargos wollten nicht mehr. Die lokalen Angler meinten auch, dass die Fische mit der Abkühlung durch den Mistral generell zu beißen aufhörten.
Na ja, so war das dann halt der Opaangelerabschluss des Urlaubs.

Ach, halt ja, am letzten Morgen vor der obligatirischen Süßwasser-Angelgerätedusche und dem Wegpacken des Equipments wollte ich noch mal aufs ganze gehen. Zwar humpelte ich immer noch, aber ich dachte sch... drauf, hopp oder topp.
Ich quälte mich in meine Gummistiefel (das Wasser war mir zu kalt für Neoprensocken), montierte an meine Spinnkombi (Balzer Sea Shad Travel mit Sustain) einen Ocea Lipless und machte mich auf den Weg den Strand runter.
Irgendwie konnte ich bei einer Welle nicht schnell genug weghumpeln und hatte gleich schon einen nassen Fuß.
Ich twitchte den Lipless eher gemächlich in der schwachen Brandung. Nichts. Auch kein Nachläufer. Allmählich kam ich meinem Marschziel näher.
An meinem alten Wobaspot angekommen war das Wasser etwas trüber. Für den Rückweg wechselte ich auf einen 85mm Waxwing, um damit an der Oberfläche das Tempo zu beschleunigen.
Ich war ja Tage zuvor in meinem Unterwasserzoo gewesen, um Anzufüttern und die Fische zu beobachten. Sichtbar war eine erhöhte Population von Litses (Gabelmakrelen) gewesen, darunter auch größere (30-40cm).
Ich beschleunigte als den Köder bis er völlig an die Oberfläche kam und beschleunigte nach Sekundenpause gleich wieder...
Zack... Biss.. Schläge in die Rute, guter lebendiger Widerstand. Fisch flüchtet parallel zum Strand, ich seh ihn in einer Welle silbern blitzen.
Mein Herz machte einen Sprung -Lavraki?- und Knall, war die Schur plötzlich schlaff ich spulte und da war doch wieder Widerstand. Aber es war nur der Köder.
Aber was hatte geknallt und die Schnur erschlaffen lassen?
Jetzt sah ich es: An meiner hochgelobten Reiserute hatte sich der Spitzenring verabschiedet und baumelte verloren auf halber Strecke über dem Wasser.
Das hatte offensichtlich den selben Effekt gehabt, wie eine meiner Hängerlösetechniken. Schnur geschnalzt und Hänger bzw. Biss gelöst.
Na so ne Sch...
Mangels Ersatzrute bedeutete das Ende der Angelei und zurückhumpeln.
Aber ich komme im April wieder und diesem Spot wird mein Hauptaugenmerk gelten. Eine Flache Kies- und Geröllbank an einem Bachauslauf. Ganz klassisch. Hatte mir im Mai schon meinen einzigen Woba beschert...
Im Fazit dieser Reise habe ich Molenangeln als Schlechtwetter- und Schlechtzufußalternative (man wird ja nicht jünger und irgendwann ist barrierefreies Angeln sicher angesagt) entdeckt.
Das beste Equipment/beste Montage an den relativ strömungsarmen Spots: Ruten >3m mit WG bis 80/125g; max 50g Blei (Birnenform) bzw. kleinere Drahtfutterkörbe, Durchlaufmontage, kurzschenklige Haken, teils Brassenfeederhaken, teils Circle Hooks, auf die klassischen Wurmhaken gefühlt weniger Bisse.
Posenfischen mit 5-10g Laufposen.
Bester Köder Amerikano, ganz oder in Stücken, saublutig und really disgusting. 
Bestes Anfutter Käse (Parmesan und Feta) mit Sardinen (filetiert) und wenig Knobi gestampft, mit Paniermehl, Gries und Haferflocken verlängert. Ganz kurz noch zum Anfutter: Ich hab beim Kassiopibericht vergessen, zu erwähnen, dass das Anfutter auch Meeräschen lockte, die bis unter unsere Füße schwammen. Sie hatten es offensichtlich v.a. auf die Haferflocken abgesehen. Georgios, der ja ein richtiges Spielkind ist, gelang dabei der Fang zweier knapp pfündiger Äschen mit Kescher und gezieltem Einsatz der Malagra.

Nächstes Jahr wieder ... obwohl ich mich am liebsten sofort in den Flieger setzen würde. Ich kann mittlerweile nämlich wieder normal gehen.

Grüße aus dem Südwesten, Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (6. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Andreas,
der Spinnfischbiss lässt doch Anlass zur Hoffnung#6
Werden nächstes Jahr ebenfalls gezielter auf Woba gehen und mehr Spinnfischen(früh und Abends)
Schade das beim Opaangeln nicht mehr rumgekommen ist,
die Hakenfrage habe ich auch noch nicht ganz geklärt.
Es wird wohl bei 4-6er dickbäuchigeren Haken enden am besten matt schwarz.
Auf zickige Brassen könnte man es doch auch mit dem Haar versuchen, besonders auf die Marmorbrassen:k

Die Würmer widern mich auch dermaßen an, dass ich mich noch nicht an sie ran getraut habe
Welche Reiserute hat denn versagt?


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ule,

es war der Spitzenring der Balzer Sea Shad Travel, der sich an den Lötstellen verabschiedete.
An sich bisher meine Lieblingsreiserute zum Spinnfischen.
Hab mittlerweile nen neuen hochwertigeren Spitzenring montiert, will sehen, was der hält.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute ich will euch ja nicht vorenthalten wies so war in meinem Urlaub und was ich so gefangen habe. 
Ich hab allerdings wenig Zeit und kann nicht so viel auf einmal schreiben. 

Einen Tag habe ich mit meinem Daddy den spontanen Entschluss gefasst noch rauszufahren. Es war mittags, Bedingungen gut und sowas müssen wir natürlich nutzen. 
Also flott zuhause das auto gepackt, Boot hinten dran und ab zur slipstelle. 
Es ist wellig aber nicht windig. 

Richtung meiner Felsspots zum Dentexschleppen sehe ich Möwen und Seeschwalben am arbeiten. Nichts dolles aber doch ein paar Viecher. Ein wildes hin und her gefahre beginnt. Die Fische sind ungefähr so schnell wie mein Boot. Was es ist weiß ich nicht. Ich tippe auf Melvas, denn Spanier mit denen ich mich zuvor unterhalten hatte sagten, dass sie Melvas gefangen hätten. Wo sich Gelegenheiten bieten werfe ich mit Jigs an, kann aber nichts catchen. Dann beschleicht mich in einer kurzen Action der Gedanke, dass da auch ein Thun mitjagen könnte. So sah es nämlich aus, wenn auch ich es nicht bestätigen konnte. Trolling mit wobbler an der Oberfläche bringt dann auch nix. Es ist den Tag sehr dunstig, nebelig.

Ich beschließe weiterzufahren und ein bisschen mit Kunstködern zu fischen, das bot sich gerade so an. Zuvor hatte ich ja mal einen Sargo verloren aber da hatten wir unser Glücksbringerbier nicht dabei. 
Diesmal war es dabei und zick zack Fish on! Ich leiere einen schönen Sargo von 400gr aus dem großen Teich. Tolles Tier; der kommt mit und es gibt Sargo al horno! 
Zu dritt wird man dann aber doch nicht davon satt also mal kurz danach nochmal ein Fisch! Wieder ein guter Kämpfer an meiner Xzoga und RedArc 10200. Die Sargos sind schon toll. Lecker, machen Spaß im Drill und sind eine Herausforderung für den Angler. Und Ule da siehst du man kann sie also doch mit Plastik fangen  
Im Anhang zwei Bilder...
Nächsten Tag waren wieder top Bedingungen angekündigt. Die ganze spanische Sippe wollte rausfahren. Zu meiner Freude meldet sich spy bei mir. Wir planen eine Ausfahrt für den nächsten Tag. Ich habe es also dieses Jahr tatsächlich geschafft mich 2x am Zeitverschiebungstag zu verabreden. Das ist immer ein wenig verwirrend  
Gespannt auf das, was der nächste Tag wohl bringt mache ich schonmal meine Sargos fertig für den nächsten Tag zum Abendessen. Die Berichte von spy über die Vortage waren gut. Viel zu Thun mit den Melvas und Bonitos! Vorfreude! 

Das wars dann erstmal. Scorpi muss ins Bettchen! 

TL ihr fröstelnden  
Dario


----------



## ulfisch (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Bericht Scorp|supergri das wird schon mit den Brassen.
Wie tief hast du denn geschleppt?


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Ulfisch 
Also die Sargos sind beim spinnen gefangen. Beim schleppen auf Dentex gabs keinen Erfolg. Ist wohl auch schon zu spät gewesen. 

Nun zu meinem Tag mit spy. 

Wir treffen uns morgens. Packen alles in unser Auto und fahren zum Hafen. Bringen alles auf spys Boot und.... seine Jacke fehlt....
Er legt immer riesen Wert auf Pünktlichkeit und dann kommen wir doch total spät los, weil wir Palabern, Kaffee trinken usw usf....

Als die Jacke dann geholt ist gehts los. Sonnenschein, angenehme Temperatur und sehr wenig Wind. Unser Ziel Cap Creus und dann ein paar Bonitos und Melvas ärgern. Diese waren zuvor sehr zahlreich da! 

Im Gepäck sind kleine Köder Unter 10cm. 

Auf dem Weg zum Cap Creus sehen wir eine Gruppe kleiner BFTs jagen. Immer wieder schön anzusehen. Die Beangelt man aber besser nicht mit unserem Bonitozeugs. Wenn auch die Köder sicherlich funktionieren würden. 
Am Cap Creus angekommen ist dann die Hölle los. Ich meine aber natürlich nicht die Fische. Sonntag. Die Spanier.... auf einen springenden bonito kommen 5 Haken....
Der Trubel ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Also ab dafür. Wir fahren weiter raus, weg vom Mob. 
Wir haben richtig große Wellen, aber keinen Wind. Die Wellen sind vom Wind auf der See aufgepeitscht worden. Typisch für Herbst. Lange, hohe Wellen erschweren natürlich die Sichtung von den jagenden Schwärmen. Die sind übrigens inzwischen auch nicht mehr so zahlreich. Weiter draußen, weitab vom Getummel finden wir dann Bonitos. Eine dicke Action! Bei den Wellen kann man aber nicht so schnell fahren. Das erschwert uns dann das rechtzeitige Erreichen der Actions. Wir haben meist nur einen Wurf. 
Spy fängt dann bei der Action einen schönen Bonito. Der kommt mit. Foto hab ich aufm Handy. Ich lads vielleicht dann noch hoch. Der Bonito liefert einen tollen Kampf und macht Lust auf mehr. 
Ein paar mal versuchen wir dann Action zu erreichen, aber schaffens nicht rechtzeitig. Als wird dann mal wieder dran sind und springende Bonitos sehen gibts direkt Bisse. Doppelstrike. 
Bei mir saust die Schnur von der Rolle als ob ich einen Torpedo gefangen habe. Ohne den Fisch auch nur einmal gestoppt zu haben machts am Endknoten peng und weg ist der Fisch mit meiner ganzen Schnur.  Frust. 
Aber spy hat ja noch einen. Bei ihm gehts aber genauso. Schnur läuft von der Rolle und der fisch schwimmt und schwimmt und schwimmt. Wir müssen ihm hinterherfahren. Sportangeln nennt sich sowas...  Es handelt sich entweder um Fukushima Bonitos oder wie anzunehmen um Thunfische. Diese stehen wohl mit in den Schwärmen und holen sich Sardinen oder aber auch direkt Melvas oder Bonitos. Sie sind dann aber schneller als die bonitos und knallen dem nichtsahnenden Bonitoanfänger dann auf den Köder. Dem Experten aber genauso  
Ich fahre also dem Fisch hinterher der trotzdem noch Schnur nimmt. Dann kann spy endlich Schnur zurück gewinnen. Druck ausüben ist aber nicht so einfach. Die Rute ist maximal gebogen. Um Schnur zu gewinnen( sodass nicht alle Kraft in der Rute verpufft) muss spy die Rute ziemlich hoch anheben. Das ist sichtbar anstrengend. Nach einigen Kraftaufwendungen bricht das Vorfach. #q

Ich hab dann keine Schnur mehr und angel mit einer von spys Kombos weiter. Wir fahren noch viel rum, sehen des öfteren auch Thunfische. Aber vor allem einzelne und keine richtigen Actions wie man das sonst so kennt. 
Irgendwann finden wir dann Melvas. Spy legt eine vor. Lange nicht so kampfstark wie die Bonitos. C&S die sind nix für die Küche. 
Mit den Melvas gestaltet es sich als sehr schwierig. Die Schwärme tauchen sofort ab, wenn wir da sind. Wir haben wenns überhaupt klappt einen Wurf. Es beginnt ein KAtz und Maus spiel. Wir suchen, treiben teilweise mit ausgeschaltetem Motor umher um die Aktivität zur "erhören"
Ich kann dann endlich auch einen Fisch verbuchen. Melva. Macht Spaß und die erfolge braucht man. Spy fängt dann auch nochmal eine und dann gibts nachher unter Land noch ein bisschen kleinscheiß. Sprich Obladas. 
Wir beobachten Franzosen, die eine richtig dicke Serviola/ Amberjack mit 8-10kg fangen. Neidisch.... :l  
Am Ende wars ein toller Tag an dem wir noch mit dem letzten Schluck Benzin ( 5l Reservekanister) in den Hafen tuckern. Dort gibts noch ne Runde Bier und dann sind wir auch kaputt und dampfen ab. 

Fazit: Erst werfen wenn bekannt was es ist  

TL und lg Dario


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bilder hochladen klappt grad nicht...


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin,
Mich juckts schon wieder gewaltig im Bonitoarm wenn ich das lese.
Das waren auch definitiv die dicken "Bonitos".Die normalen gehen bei mir jedenfalls eher in die Tiefe als in die Weite und sind nicht so schwer zu stoppen.
tl Dieter


----------



## broki (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...Also nach dem erfolglosen Abend und dem lauwarmen Gin Tonic sind wir am nächsten Morgen früh aufgestanden. Vor Sonnenaufgang ca. um 05.45 Uhr. Wir wollten Capo testa angel, baden und den Sonnenaufgang geniessen. Wir mussten allerdings feststellen das wir im Campingplatz eingeschlossen sind, Personal war auch nicht zu finden. Also erstmal Ausgang suchen, bzw. ausbrechen. 
Erstmal an einen geeigneten Spot gekletert. Benutzt habe ich wie immer Wobbler..Max Rap, tieflaufende Rapala, Lucky Craft usw. aber es ging rein gar nichts. Im Jiggen hab ich mich auch noch geübt aber ausser einem riesen Getüdel auf der Rolle kam nichts bei raus. Naja erstmal einen guten Morgenschwumm gegönnt und danach Frühstücken. Vor dem Capo Testa gings rechts steil in eine kleine Bucht mit 2 kleinen Sandstränden. Dort den ganzen Tag verbracht. Beim schnorcheln einen guten Schwarm AJ gesehen. Auch mit ein paar Exemplaren über 40-45cm irgendwann am Nachmittag um 15 oder 16 Uhr ging die Action los. Zuerst sprang das Kleinzeugs wie wild, plötzlich kochte es, aber so richtig, das war was grösseres..Bluefish vielleicht. Gespannt beobachtet und kurz überlegt die Rute zu hohlen, dann aber sein gelassen. Am Abend wird schon noch was laufen dachte ich mir. Am Abend lief ausser zwei Baby AJ- Nachfläufern nichts mehr..war Ebbe. Mein Kollege fing ein paar Lippfische und Barsche auf Seeringler.. am Abend Nachtessen im Blue Marlin ,glaube ich. Selten so gute gegessen. Pulpo Salat und Sepia-Tagliatelle mit grossen Creveten und Miesmuscheln an einer Trüffelsauce :vik:
am nächsten Tag gings zurück über Castel Sardo nach Porto 
Torres. Und am Abend auf die Fähre..alles in allem wars super..Wenn Mond und Ebbe-Flut ein bisschen besser mitgemacht hätten wäre sicherlich mehr Fisch möglich gewesen. Ich schreibe die nächsten Tage auch noch etwas über das Tackle..

Adios Amigos


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich kann hier keine bilder hochladen. 
Also auf die alte Art und Weise mit *ih:
Melva:http://*ih.us/a/img842/3669/egyt.jpg
Bonitohttp://*ih.us/a/img853/7274/0qcr.jpg
Jesus und sein barquito: http://*ih.us/a/img607/5884/r7vv.jpg
Sonnenuntergang am Cap Creus:
http://*ih.us/a/img692/1149/np59.jpg

Da wir ja nun Herbst hatten und das Sepiazeit ist, haben wir uns auch einen Abend auf die suche nach dieser zutat für Arroz negre/ Schwarzen Reis gemacht. Bedingungen waren wegen der zuvor beschriebenen Wellen schwierig. Einmal gabs dann gute Bedingungen, wir sind jedoch erst viel zu spät losgekommen. Waren dann im quasi dunkeln in unserer Bucht. 
Vergebliche Mühe. Ich habe im Gegensatz zu meinem Vater wenigstens einen Biss. Wie ein Hänger aber es läuft Schnur von der rolle. Ganz klar ein Kraken und kein kleiner. Letztendlich kriege ich den Kraken einfach nicht aus seinem Loch raus; ich reiße ihm dann den Köder raus und habe am Ende nicht mehr als zwei Saugnäpfe. Das war definitiv eine Enttäuschung. Tja was solls. Im Dezember sind sie dran. Da muss ich 5 Personen mit dem ertrag dieser Bucht satt machen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So jetzt fehlen schon nur noch 2 Tage mit dem Boot. Die sind direkt hintereinander gewesen. Vorletzter und letzter Urlaubstag. 

Vorletzter Tag: Wir fahren früh raus und sind mit Sonnenaufgang am Wasser. Das ist immer gut! 
Heute ist der Plan ein wenig Schleppen auf Bluefish oder am besten Palo und dann weiter zu den Dentonen. Wir haben nur bis 13 Uhr Zeit. Ich habe mich zum tauchen verabredet für den Nachmittag. 

Köder ist im Wasser. Ausschau nach Möwen oder Seeschwalben halten. Außerdem natürlich direkt sichtbare Fischaktivität- es ist spiegelglatt! 
Dann sehe ich direkt die ersten Seeschwalben und darunter definitiv winzige Sardienen a toppe. Die sehen aber nicht sehr gejagt aus. Die Seeschwalben genießen diese einfache Mahlzeit. 
Ich schleppe über allerlei Zeugs davon drüber, ist jas schließlich vielversprechend. Mein Vater wirft die Geschichten nebenher mit kleinen Ködern an. 
So gehts dann ein ganzes Weilchen und dann: Aktivität 200m querab! Springende Räuber |bigeyes#h
Schnell Schleppleine eingeholt und hin gesaust. Ich fische dort mit Popper, vermute Bluefish. Aber es beißt nix.  Tja die Jäger sind da. Die dentexsafari ist somit gestrichen... 
Wir trollen dann weiter und es wird weiterhin mit Kunstködern versucht in den Sardienenschwärmen was rauszuholen. 
Erster Fisch für meinen Paps: 
http://*ih.us/a/img607/9774/lp1u.jpg
Der wird uns wohl nicht satt machen. C&R für diesen Pagre. Im Hintergrund sieht man gut wie flach es ist, demnach konnte man jede Sardiene an der Oberfläche sehen. 
Es gibt dann noch für meinen Paps 2 Sorells und 2 Hornhechte. Unsere ersten Hornies. Hab mal versuchsweise einen lebend angeködert doch obwohl die Jäger da waren haben sie den nicht gewollt. War aber auch relativ groß! 
http://*ih.us/a/img13/1650/g6mo.jpg
Dann müssen wir leider aufbrechen. schade vllt wär noch was drin gewesen. Beim tauchen  gibts dann als Entschädigung 2 Muränen und eine richtig dickere Fünfbindenbrasse zu sehen. Außerdem das übliche Mittelmeergetier. Und natürlich ein Bier danach 
Aufgrund der Raubfischaktivität und der top Bedingungen fahren wir dann sogar am letzten Tag nochmal raus. Diesmal steht Schleppen auf Palo und Bluefish auf dem Programm. Da habe ich übrigens auch inzwischen richtig viele Erfolglose Stunden rein investiert. 
Wir schleppen, schleppen, schleppen weiter. Rauf, runter, sonstwo hin. Dann versenkt mein Vater meine Rute. Ich kann es nicht glauben. Wie kann man denn beim werfen die rute loslassen. Da sind grade 250€ in 8m tiefe verschwunden! |krach:#q#q#q#c
Und genau in dem Moment gehts 300m hinter uns los mit der ersten und einzigen Aktivität des Tages. Dicke Räuber sind unterwegs. Ich hab die Rute aufgegeben, was soll ich auch machen. Hab sie halt aufm GPS markiert. Dann fahre ich zu der Aktivität um wenigstens nen Fisch als Entschädigung zu haben. Die Aktivität geht natürlich zu Ende bevor ich sie erreiche. Ich trolle bisschen in der zone rum aber es beißt nix. Auch hier sind wieder kleine sardienen und Seeschwalben. 
Mein Vater ist sichtlich gewurmt. Ich erkläre ihm, dass wir die Rute zwar mit nem Jig fangen könnten. Aber wie soll das gehen. In so einem großen Gebiet und einer 2,70m Rute? Das ist quasi unmöglich. Aber er wills versuchen und dann fahr ich zu meinem unglaublich genauen GPS-Point aufm Handy. Tja was soll ich sagen. Glück war im spiel. Beim ersten Wurf hängt die Schnur im Clip vorm Jig. Was für ein scheiß verdammtes Glück. Allerdings ist die Spule offen. Ich ziehe ganz vorsichtig alle Schnur von der Rolle. Es muss nur bloß der endknoten halten. Dann ziehe ich tatsächlich meine Xzoga ausm teich. Unglaublich wieviel Glück man haben kann! Allerdings bedeutet das eine aufwendige Komplettreinigung meiner RedArc....Ich hoffe sie funktioniert im winter noch genau so gut wie vorher. Ist jedenfalls schön neu gefettet  
Angesichts dieses unglaublichen Glücks kriegt mein Vater die Rute in die Hand gedrückt. Da müssen die Schwingungen jetzt mal ne Palo anlocken!!!! 
Wir fahren weiter nach Süden ehe wir dann wieder umdrehen. Dann Biss. Aber nein kein widerstand. Wir haben mal wieder ne qualle gerammt :E Scheiß Viecher. Habe sicher 50 Stück mit der Schraube zerhächselt! Naja. Weiter gehts. Mein Vater hat jetzt vielleicht 45min die rute in der Hand und Biss! Ich stoppe wieder auf. Es läuft immer noch Schnur ab, das ist der Fisch auf den wir solange gewartet haben. Mein Vater setzt den Anschlag, der sitzt! 
Ich krieg dann die Rute. Das Privileg des Captains. Da ist ein Fisch dran. Das Gefühl hab ich an meiner schlepprute ja erst einmal gehabt. Toll. Der Fisch kommt 60m hinterm Boot hoch und macht richtig Terz! Springt dann mehrfach. Da ist mir eigentlich schon klar: das ist nicht die ersehnte Palo! Trotzdem ist der Fisch echt nicht klein!!! Nach 2 oder 3 Sprüngen merkt der Fisch, dass er so nicht entkommt und sucht das Weite. Nimmt 30m Schnur und fightet gut. Wir haben bereits im Voraus abgesprochen wo wir einen Fisch landen. Ich drehe das Boot schonmal richtig, wir landen Steuerbord!  
Der Fisch springt dann noch mal und ich hol ihn dann nach und nach ans Boot. 10m vorm boot entfernt sehen wir ihn perfekt von der Seite. Er schwimmt einmal ums Boot drumrum auf die Backbordseite. Sah aber toll aus. Mein Vater da den Kescher ins Wasser und die Anjova schwimmt direkt rein bzw soweit sie kann. Denn ganz passt sie da nicht wirklich rein. Kescher gehoben und knack bricht dieses Scheiß teil ab! Mein Vater Hechtsprung nach dem Motto mir fällt heute nix mehr rein! Packt das Kopfteil vom Kescher und holt den Fisch ins Boot. Was für ein Vieh. 
Freudenschrei, Siegesalhambra (spanisches verdammt gutes Bier), Glücksgefühl! Hiermal mein Vater und ich mit dem Fisch. 
http://*ih.us/a/img440/6505/uch4.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img534/7306/yu2w.jpg
Ein toller Bluefish/ Anjova. 80cm x 6kg Kampfgewicht. Stolz wie Oscar  Wir haben den Fisch mitgenommen. Gegessen hab ich noch nix, soll demnöchst geschehen. Über Blues gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander. Viele bzw die meisten mögen sie nicht. Ich hoffe er schmeckt. Habe mal einen frisch gegessen und der war auch nicht schlecht. Ist aber auch kein Dentex  

Wir werden es sehen. Wir sind bisher noch jeden Urlaub seit Bootskauf mit einem guten Fang! Der Fisch hat uns aber natürlich auch nochmal richtig viel Arbeit gebracht. Naja die macht man gerne. So muss es am letzten Urlaubstag laufen! 

Das wars von meinem Urlaub. Vorbereitungen für den nächsten laufen schon  

TL & Saludos
Dario der Bluefishschreck!


----------



## Nightfall (17. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dein Bluefish ist der Hammer. Gratuliere !


----------



## Ossipeter (17. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Story! Danke!


----------



## ulfisch (18. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Scorp,
es heißt die Bluefish hätten so scharfe Zähne, habt ihr mit Stahl gefischt?

Das mit der Rute ist mal perverses Glück sauber#h
BTW schon wieder Urlaub:c Neid.


Jedenfalls nochmal dickes Petri


----------



## broki (19. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gratuliere Scorp!!!
meine Fotos liefer ich noch nach...irgendwann |rolleyes
nein ernsthaft hoffe dass ich sie bald bekomme..


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sind noch vier Wochen bis zum Urlaub. Aber die werd ich wohl noch überleben. Spananien hat momentan eh scheiss Wetter! und zum Bluefish: ja die haben scharfe Zähne!  schmecken tut er übrigens


----------



## ulfisch (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#q bei mir sinds noch 5 Monate dann gehts erst wieder nach GRE
aber immerhin gehts auch wieder runter.


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo 
ich fahre in den Winterferien nach Malle.
Genauer gesagt nach font de sa cala:
weiß jemand ob man da gut fischen kann?
Ich war letztes jahr schonmal auf malle angeln in cala dor.
Aber mit eher mäßigem erfolg.
Viel kleinkram bei den felsen


----------



## broki (30. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Meerbrassenkiller schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich fahre in den Winterferien nach Malle.
> Genauer gesagt nach font de sa cala:
> weiß jemand ob man da gut fischen kann?
> ...



Winter dürfte Wolfsbarsch dein Zielfisch sein..wie willst du angeln?  ansitzen, spinnen?


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (30. November 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hi broki,
um ehrlich zu sein ich bin für alle methoden offen. Naja mit Brandungsangeln könnte ich nicht so viel anfangen, da die Ruten nicht in den Koffer passen. War jemand schon mal in der Gegend angeln? Hat jemand tipps für vielversprechende Plätze um font de sa cala herum, wo man nicht nur den allgegenwärtigen Kleinscheiß fängt?

mfg


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

such dir ecken mit struktur und spinn bei auflandigem wind auf wölfe. flussmündungen sind ebenfalls immer heiße zonen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Meerbrassenkiller,

ich scoute immer erstmal virtuell mit google-maps und navionics web app. Speziell tiefes Wasser in Ufernähe und Süßwassereinläufe könnten erste Anlaufstellen sein.
Gib mal in maps 39.671,3.457 ein, dort fällt der Grund steil ab (knapp 30m auf 50m Entfernung). Süßwassereinläufe erkennst du auf der Karte.


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die tipps Scorp! Ich werde sie beherzigen.
afbaumgartner, Das habe ich schon gemacht (mit der fotofunktion in und um font de sa cala nach weißwasser gesucht. Danke für den tipp für die location. Das ist ja echt nicht weit von unserem Hotel entfernt! Da kann man ja sogar hinlaufen. Wenn dann in 50m entfernung wirklich eine Kante so tief abfällt, wie du gesagt hast, dann hätte man ja vieleicht sogar Chancen auf mahis? Ich hab zwar noch nie gezielt auf mahis geangelt aber schonmal Einheimischen dabei zugeschaut. Und bei denen sollte man sich ja bekanntlich immer was abgucken. Danke nochmal für die tipps Scorp und afbaumgartner.

mfg


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mahis nein. Das sind keine Winterfische. Bei uns sind die nur im Hochsommer da und auch nicht jedes Jahr. Auf Malle werden sie vielleicht länger da sein, aber im Winter denke ich nicht. 
Außerdem wurde mir zumindest gesagt die wollen richtig tiefes Wasser (70m+). Das ist aber auch nur ein Erfahrungswert aus meiner Region. 
Ich schau vielleicht auch mal einmal bei Navionics rein. 

Zum Wolfsbarsch hab ich noch vergessen: Morgen oder Abenddämmerung sind top. Ich bevorzuge morgens. Gerade im Winter muss man da ja garnicht so früh für aufstehen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also die Caps in Südlicher richtung sind denke ich gut. Afbaumgartner hat ja eins davon schon genannt. Das nochmal weiter südlich sieht noch besser aus. Insgesamt sollte die Küste aber gut zum spinfischen sein. Caps sind hierbei eigentlich immer zu bevorzugen. Musst aber nunmal auch gucken wie die Küste beschaffen ist. Ich hab auch super tolle Küstenangelgebiete laut Seekarte. Aber wenn du da nicht angeln kannst wegen Steilwand können die noch so toll sein!
Im Norden Cap des Freu sieht auch top aus. Weiß ich aber nicht ob man da angeln kann/darf.  Ist auch ne schön steile Kante und sicherlich ist diese Felsnadel auch mit Strömungskanten versehen.


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Scorp,
danke für die Infos über mahis. Morgen und Abendämmerung sind ja eigentlich für alle mittelmeerfische gut.Ich habe gerade bei maps nach cap des Freu geschaut, und festgestellt, das da Nationalpark ist. Ob man da trotzdem angeln  darf weiß ich nicht. Cap des freu sieht in der tat gut aus. Aber eben sehr steile Felswände. Normalerweise sind die Klippen auf malle recht flach(3-7m).Da wo die Felsen so steil sind, sollte es immer gut sein, weil die felsen dann wahrscheinlich unter wasser so weiter gehen. Wenn man da angeln darf, hätte es wahrscheinlich nur Sinn vom Boot aus zu angeln. 

mfg


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Meerbrassenkiller,

ich bin immer südlich von Font de sa Cala, in Canyamel. Das Cap dazwischen hat eine bis 80 m Steilküste. Mit einem Boot ist es dort 1A! Die Küste fällt dort sehr steil ab.
In der Bucht von Canyamel kann man am Beginn der Steilküste an zwei Plätzen gut von Ufer fischen. Direkt an dem Süßwassereinlauf befindet sich ein Betonsteg, ein Stück weiter an der Küste zum Cap hin, befindet sich eine Bucht mit Betonplateau (neben kleiner Unterwasserhöhle, dort habe ich bereits Palometa gefangen. Und wie Scorp es sagt, kann man im WInter hier durchaus auf Wölfe hoffen.
Im Winter kann man sowieso viele große Räuber vom Ufer aus erwischen. Habe schon von Bonitofängen direkt an den Molen von Cala Bona/Millor gehört. Dort ist übrigens der einzige gute Angelladen in der Region. :m
Am Cap Freu darf man nicht angeln, in dem ganzen Naturschutzpark nördlich von Cala Rajada ist es verboten.
Und denke an die Angelkarte, die erhälst Du online oder in Manacor.

Viele Grüße aus HAM


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach so, die Llampugas (so heißen die Mahis auf Mallorca), werden normalerweise von August bis Dezember hier gefangen, manchmal auch vom Ufer aus. 
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo das hatte ich mir gedacht. Also mitm Boot darfste da oben am Cap nicht angeln. Das steht im Navionics. 
Mahis im dezember? Krass. 

Hast du mal paar Fangfotos? Von der Palo z.B. und da würde mich der Köder interessieren


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi DerAlsterdorfer,
Das Betonplateau habe ich glaube ich mit maps gefunden.
  Aber es gibt zwei davon. Das eine ist näher am Ort dran als das andere.Auf welchem von beiden hast du geangelt? Wie groß waren die palomttas? Ich Habe letztes Jahr nur eine kleine auf Seeringler gefangen. 
Kann man irgendwo um font de sa cala Coreanos kaufen? Mir würde ja schon ein Automat reichen. Weiß jemand wo man in der Gegend ein Boot mieten kann? Ich meine Keins zum Big Game sondern ein ganz normales, wo man selber fährt.

mfg


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die palo habe ich zwischen dem Betonsteg (direkt neben dem Strand) und der der kleinen Bucht auf einen blau-weißen Hansen 22 gr. gefangen, war nicht besonders groß... 
Ich bin noch in der Findungsphase, konnte bis dato viel Kleinkram & Hornis von den Felsen aus fangen und so komische kleine weiße Aale beim Nachtangeln im Sommer. Witzigerweise konnte ich auch bei einem Ansitz an dem kleinen Fluß in Canyamel zwei Aale (Anguilla,Anguilla) auf Tauwurm fangen. Das hat mich beeindruckend! |bigeyes
Habe mir im Oktober ein Schlauchi zugelegt und kurve damit nun um die Steilküste und wenn es der Wellengang zulässt auch weiter raus. Habe einiges ausprobiert und bisher "nur" ein paar Eidechsenfische vor der Steilküste fangen können. Auf geschleppten Wobbler hatte ich lediglich einen strammen Biss...wie gesagt, bin noch am Erfahrung sammeln|kopfkrat und habe mit dem Boot noch nicht sehr viel Zeit gehabt.
Aber es ist eine gute Ecke, da dort regelmäßig viele "Locals" unterwegs sind. In Canyamel am Strand (Brandung) und auf den Felsen, als auch mit den Booten vor dem Cap.

Es gab in Cala Rajada einen Köderautomaten, der wurde dieses Jahr leider abgebaut. #c Nun gibt es nur noch einen neben dem Angelladen in Cala Millor.

Du musst unbedingt berichten!

Im März fahre ich wieder hin, wollte in den nächsten Jahren aber auch im Winter hin.
@scorp: Was fängst Du bei Dir so im Winter/Frühjahr (außer Wölfen)?


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Boote kann man in Cala Rajada mieten, aber ich weiß nicht ob das im Winter möglich ist. Außerdem ist es schweineteuer...300 pro Tag zzgl. Sprit...und dann haben die geräumigen Boote noch nicht mal ein Echolot...#d
Es gibt zwei Vermieter, der eine holt seine Boote im Herbst aus dem Wasser, die andere Vermietung musst Du mal googlen, ist eine deutsche Vermietung. Ich weiß nicht ob die im Winter ihre Boote im Wasser haben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin noch garnicht solange in der Materie. Ist mir noch nicht gelungen bei uns nen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen. Die letzten beiden Jahre sind richtig bescheiden gewesen. 
Was richtig gut klappt sind Sepia und Kalmar, Beifang dazu noch Kraken aber die kriegt man nicht immer raus. 
Dann Sargo(relativ, kommt auf die Bedingungen an), Wolfsbarsch eben, Obladas sind auch immer dabei (Bandbrasse) dann sind Serviolas/Amberjacks möglich und Bonitos. 
Da ich mein Boot aber erst im Mai gekauft habe habe ich damit im Winter noch nicht geangelt. Werde mal schauen was die Bedingungen so hergeben und demnach dann planen.


----------



## glavoc (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

liebe Mittelmeergemeinde,
war in den letzten 9 Tagen unten an der Adria...was soll ich sagen? Das Spinnfischen war wegen der fast ständigen Bura (Fallwind vom Festland kommend mit bis zu 160 km/h Spitzen und über tagelang anhaltend..) denkbar schlecht.
Bei den wenigen, kürzeren Gelegenheiten, hab`ich`s halt im Hafenbecken und Hafennähe versucht...von 3 mal gehen, blieb ich einmal Schneider und fing die anderen male 2 Woba`s in Portionsgröße, einen guten, wohlgenährten Hornhecht und einige Schriftbarsche, wo ich wirklich immer nur die großen, dicken mitnehm/mitnahm. Ein wirklich kapitaler Wolfsbarsch hatte riesiges Glück...im Hafen um Ankerseile und quer über Boot laufender Schnur konnte er sich mit mächtigen Kopfschlägen befreien, ehe ich auf das betreffende Boot gesprungen bin. Blöd auch, das ich kurz darauf den erfolgr. Wobbler abgerissen hab...flog schön weit in die sinkende Abendsonne...wohl die geflochtene fett abgerieben im Hafenbecken - tja. Für die Tackle-Junkies unter euch: Rapala Maxrap in 11cm ...
Petri auch an die ganzen erfolgreichen Fänger über mir!!
LG


----------



## ulfisch (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jaja der Maxrap|rolleyes
hört sich doch weniger schlecht an.
Bei 3 mal 2 Woba fein fein.
Die Schriftbarsche muss ich auch mal wieder mitnehmen, die dürften eigentlich ganz gut schmecken.
Meine Tante machte sie mir früher(leider) als Fischsuppe und die habe ich gehasst als Kind.


----------



## glavoc (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na ja, eigentlich sind bei guten Bedienungen och bis 6-7 Woba`s drin...an einem Nachmittag...  (aber auch dass ist dann nicht die Regel, sondern top Bedienungen und ausreichend Zeit & Glück)......
Übrigens wandern die alle auch meist bei meiner Mutter in der Fischsuppe/dem Fischgulasch (kroat./dalmatinisch Brudet genannt). Also auch Woba`s, Hornis, Schriftbarsche, Grundeln, kl. Scorpionsköpfe, Petermännchen, Ringelbrassen, Stöcker usw. also alles was so sonst noch beim Spinnfischen anfällt... Zumal das Grillen bei den Aussentemp. und Wind eh flach gefallen wäre & die kleine "Aussenküche"/Komin noch erst gebaut werden muss . Zudem ich mit Olivenernte & Presse gut zu tun hatte, ebenso wie alte/neue Olivenhaine zu säubern... wie ihr seht, viel Arbeit drumherum und wenig Zeit zum Angeln...aber mittags war ja eh Ebbe und so kurz vor Sonnenuntergang ca. 1-1,5 Std. spinnen langt ja auch bzw. musste langen. 
lg


----------



## broki (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Maxrap!!!


----------



## glavoc (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ broki - Maxrap ist aber nicht unbedingt DER Wolfsbarsch Fangmagnet 
             für mich...jedoch bei starker Brandung, wenn es bissle tiefer laufen 
             muss dennoch fängig....aber gibt wahrlich fängigeres  
             doch werd`ich die nicht nennen - hehe 
             lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Musst du ja auch garnicht nennen. Mir reicht das auch wenn die fängigen köder nicht in jedermanns kiste liegen.


----------



## glavoc (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario,
danke  ... sollte sich mMn, eh jeder selber erarbeiten. Wie ich finde, gibt es die "Fanggarantie" eh nicht. Zu unterschiedlich die Bedingungen, der persöhnliche Führungsstil, Futterfischvorkommen sowie Zielfische...usw. usf...
Wichtig ist eher, Naturdekor in blau/silber/chrom...ich meide Schockfarben und pink, transparent und so..maximal 13-14 cm Länge und ein schnelles Einholen muss möglich sein... fangen tun dann oft auch 5€ Wobbler (mit übrigens starken, wirklich salzwasserfesten, scharfen Dillingen - die ich oft bei den "tollen teuren Japanern" 
vermisse  ). Es müssen also gar nicht die 20€ Wobbler sein! Zudem auch unter den Top-Namen oft miese Qualität und Verarbeitungsfehler auftreten (selber nochmal komplett mit Epoxy einpinseln, da Salzwasser eintrat, also in Salz legen um das Wasser rauszukriegen (1-2 Tage) , dann reinigen mit Alkohol und einpinseln und dann versuchen dass alles "schön gleichmässig" aufgetragen wird..trocknen 24 Std... suma sumarum 4 Tage an denen du nicht mit DEM Köder angelst...haha - und das bei meinem TEUERSTEN Fernostwobbler  ... also lieber schwäbisch  
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

köder funktionieren da und woanders nicht. ist wie du sagst einfach situationsabhängig. 
ich teile aber nicht unbedingt die meinung mit den 5€ wobblern. das liegt aber an den erzielten wurfweiten. long cast big fish. 

vielleicht fange ich ja mal nen wolf diesen winter. 1,5 wochen noch!


----------



## glavoc (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ scorp, mit den 5 € Wobblern halte ich mal dagegen...
Guck:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq7TLSQJiR8
oder:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYO41mPvBeA
usw.usf.
Grüssle aus`m Ländle, wünscht
euer Schwabe


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das sie fangen bezweifel ich ja garnichtmal. Aber du wirfst die gegen den Wind nicht so weit wie teurere. Da bestätigen natürlich ausnahmen die Regel. 
Es gibt billige die ******* sind, genauso wie teure die kacke sind. und die billigen können natürlich auch was fangen. Aber bei mir ist wurfweite gegen den Wind wichtig.


----------



## glavoc (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

... sind Kopien von Megabass (Oneten), Duo, Zenith, und alle anderen Top-Range-KuküSchmieden aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne  .
Also identisch...bis auf Lackierung, Augen(farbe) und Drillinge. Fliegen also gleich gut/ gleich schlecht wie die Originale...bekommst halt 4 statt 1 für den gleichen Preis...auch gutes gibt`s von SPRO, Suxxes, DTD (kroat. Produk.), ...
Slim Code 125S von Payo wiegt 28gr. - damit wirfst du auf jeden Fall weit...für unter 6 € ... da tut es dann auch nicht weh, wenn de den versenkst...
Drück dir auf jeden Fall mal die Daumen..hast ja dieses Jahr gut gefangen! 
lg
PS. mein "Motivationsvideo" bei den Aussentemperaturen (geh grad z.Z. auf Winterhecht)...und um über den Winter zu kommen:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D1Miznhwe8

PPS. nehme stark an, dass du da endlose Sandstrände hast in Spanien, wenn du so weit raus musst mit dem Wobbler?


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich hab schon auch ziemlich lange sandstrände. 
ist aber nicht nur da wichtig.
 jetzt vom boot wird eh wieder alles anders!


----------



## ulfisch (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das kenn ich schon, ist ein ehr schönes Viedeo.
Grrr meine Brassen lachen mich nur aus wenn ich mit Kukös ankomme.
Habe dieses jaher aber auch nur ca. 10-15 Gesponnen eher 10
Werde wohl mal ne tagestour machen müssen.
Immerhin bissen die Schriftbarsche und ab und an ein Hornhecht.

So wie es aussieht führen sie die Köder mit kleinen twitches
wäre mal ein versuch wert.


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> [...]
> PS. mein "Motivationsvideo" bei den Aussentemperaturen (geh grad z.Z. auf Winterhecht)...und um über den Winter zu kommen:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D1Miznhwe8
> [...]


Ich bin ja bei Weitem kein Moralapostel, kein C&R Gegner und normal auch nicht so zimperlich - aber den Herren wünsch ich auf den Steinen auszurutschen auf denen sie klettern.
Mitten im Kleinfisch angeln und diesen "Beifang" dann wie Dreck zu behandeln geht garnicht.
Die Landschaft ist allerdings astrein! :m


----------



## ulfisch (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey das sind Griechen, dass die überhaupt was zurück schmeissen ist schon ein Evolutionsschritt.
Das sind sozusagen die Ökoangler da unten.


----------



## glavoc (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Daci,
bist doch ein Moralapostel, aber kommste ja och aus Neukölln...
Muss wohl so sein, nach Xberg und F`hain ist jetzt Neukölln dabei "alternativ" zu werden .... muß an der Umgebung liegen 
und somit entschuldigt!!


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hey das sind Griechen, dass die überhaupt was zurück schmeissen ist schon ein Evolutionsschritt.
> Das sind sozusagen die Ökoangler da unten.



Da ist natürlich was wahres dran ... kenn ich von den Andalusiern 



glavoc schrieb:


> @ Daci,
> bist doch ein Moralapostel, aber kommste ja och aus Neukölln...
> Muss wohl so sein, nach Xberg und F`hain ist jetzt Neukölln dabei "alternativ" zu werden .... muß an der Umgebung liegen
> und somit entschuldigt!!



Tjo, der Wohnort ist auch nicht mehr aktuell ... aber sonst würd das sicher in die Schiene passen. Erst Arbeiter, dann "alternativ", dann "langweilig", dann Juppie-spießig - Prenzlberg hats vorgemacht. Ich hab jetz die Zwischenschritte übersprungen und bin direkt ins spießige Zehlendorf gezogen ...
#h


----------



## glavoc (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Daci - :m#6!!
(Als Schwabe kenn ich ja genügend "Metropolenflüchtlinge" in Bärlin  ) Und für dich mehr Gewässer kurz vor der Tür.


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> [...] Und für dich mehr Gewässer kurz vor der Tür.


Das war kein kleiner Grund für den Umzug  Jetz brauch ich zu Fuß 5 min zum Wasser! Nebenher war zufälligerweise auch meine Arbeit und die meiner Freundin hier |supergri


----------



## ulfisch (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Daci - :m#6!!
> (Als Schwabe kenn ich ja genügend "Metropolenflüchtlinge" in Bärlin  ) Und für dich mehr Gewässer kurz vor der Tür.



Ja und ihr seid furchtbar beliebt da oben, meine Kumpels wetzen schon das Messer ihr Mietreiber|supergri:m


----------



## broki (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ broki - Maxrap ist aber nicht unbedingt DER Wolfsbarsch Fangmagnet
> für mich...jedoch bei starker Brandung, wenn es bissle tiefer laufen
> muss dennoch fängig....aber gibt wahrlich fängigeres
> doch werd`ich die nicht nennen - hehe
> lg




von wolfsbarschmagnet hab ich nichts gesagt..aber gab dieses jahr innert einer woche babyamberjack, hornie und woba..der ist schon gut :g


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

bitte nicht zu sehr abschweifen...


----------



## ulfisch (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Broki wie hast Du den MaxRap geführt wenn ich fragen darf.
Ich habe ihn eher monoton eingekurbelt und konnte darauf Schriftbarsche fangen ob ein Horni darauf gebissen hat, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr genau.|kopfkrat


----------



## glavoc (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

... schon sehr schnell und mit unregelmässigen "twiches" und "jerk`s"...also schon agressiv geführt... so mach ich das zumindest bei solchen "Minnow" Modellen.
Monoton eingekurbelt bekommste bestenfalls Nachläufer...wenn die dich dann auch noch sehen...(also irgendwann stehen bleiben und umdrehen) ist es eh zu spät.
In diesem Fall: Deckung suchen, anderes Modell/Kukö dran...paar Minuten warten...wieder gleiche Stelle anwerfen...aggressiv führen.
Bleibt er dann hängen...so unauffällig landen als möglich um die anderen nicht zu vertreiben...bissle warten und mit Glück noch einen fangen 
Denn gefunden hast du die Woba`s dann ja schon..jetzt halt so gut wie möglich abfischen.
Indianertechnik: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTpj8VsAUR4


lg
#h

PS. Rapala Original Float. in schwarz/silber kannste monoton schleppen


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich glaub, ich hab an dieser Stelle schon mal den Shimano Waxwing empfohlen.
Der lässt sich extrem gut werfen. Ich beschleunige ihn, bis er die Oberfläche durchbricht und führe ihn dann im Wechsel lebendig und monoton, wobei der Jig bei monotonem kurbeln von ganz alleine Walk the Dog Action macht und beim Twitchen wild ausbricht und beim Pausieren schnell sinkt.
Ich hab ihn in verschiedenen Farben und Größen, bevorzuge im Mittelmeer den Black/Chrome, weil er doch gut an ne kleine Meeräsche rankommt.
Hier ne kleine Review in stripersonline: http://www.stripersonline.com/t/810666/shimano-waxwing
Ist halt auch ne Vertrauenssache.


----------



## glavoc (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ afbaumgartner - THX!
kannte den gar nicht. Beeindruckend:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFcaXN3RkeI

Wo beziehst du die denn?
lg


----------



## afbaumgartner (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc: Ich beziehe den über einen griechischen Onlineshop -http://www.thalassashop.com/category/909-shimano-waxwing-jig.aspx-, sitzt in Thessaloniki und ich hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen dort gemacht. Lasse allerdings direkt nach GR an meine Homebase versenden.
Übrigens auch ein gefühlt gutes Teil, was dort erhältlich ist: der Ocea Lipless Minnow Sea Bass, zufällig auch von Shimano. Klasse zum twitchen, und taumelt beim Spinnstopp mit blitzenden Flanken weltniveaumäßig ab. Wirft sich gut, konnte ihn im letzten Urlaub mangels meiner temporären Gehbehinderung nicht richtig austesten, bei nem Test-Kurzeinsatz mit dem blau-grünen Modell in Frankreich hat er mir allerdings gleich nen Hecht beschert..

Ich find es übrigens völlig o.k. seine Ködererfahrungen zu posten, keine Ahnung, warum man da ein Geheimnis draus machen sollte. Erstens liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei quasi null, dass mir jemand mit "meinem" Köder genau jenen Fisch wegfinge, den ich sonst gefangen hätte - bei ca. 48.000 km Küstenlinie des Mittelmeeres. Zweitens glaube ich, dass ein Köder nur erfolgreich ist, wenn man ihn versteht und an ihn glaubt. Und dahin muss man erst mal kommen. Und drittens freue ich mich für jeden unserer Mittelmeermates hier, wenn der erfolgreich ist...

TL, Andreas


----------



## Franz_x (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Andreas,

da sprichst Du mir aus der Seele! 




afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ich find es übrigens völlig o.k. seine Ködererfahrungen zu posten, keine Ahnung, warum man da ein Geheimnis draus machen sollte. Erstens liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei quasi null, dass mir jemand mit "meinem" Köder genau jenen Fisch wegfinge, den ich sonst gefangen hätte - bei ca. 48.000 km Küstenlinie des Mittelmeeres. Zweitens glaube ich, dass ein Köder nur erfolgreich ist, wenn man ihn versteht und an ihn glaubt. Und dahin muss man erst mal kommen. Und drittens freue ich mich für jeden unserer Mittelmeermates hier, wenn der erfolgreich ist...
> 
> TL, Andreas




Ich finde es auch schade, dass hier so eine Geheimniskrämerei um Köder  usw. gemacht wird. Bin aus anderen Foren einen besseren Austausch  gewöhnt - von Ködern und Fangplätzen. Aber letztendlich soll jeder  selber entscheiden. Wer von mir was wissen will, bekommt eine ehrliche  Antwort - egal ob für Meer oder See. Sonst brauchen wir ja nur noch  unsere Fotos mit den Fängen posten und am besten noch mit Fotoshop so  bearbeiten, dass keine Rückschlüsse auf Fangort, Methode oder Köder  möglich sind....


Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mmn muss das jeder selber wissen. tipps die ich von anderen bekomme posaune ich nicht im internet raus. das ist bei mir einfach so , dass ich die tipps von meinen freunden aufvder vertrauensbasis bekomme!


----------



## glavoc (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guiten Abend alle zusammen,
also jetzt eine kl." Klarstellung" zum Thema "Nicht-rausrücken-wollen" von fängigen Modellen. Na denn. Hier kommt jetzt eine illustre Sammlung von heissgehandelten *Top-A-Top Edelkunstködern*. Aber seht selbst::m

Duo Terrif DC12
LuckyCraft Sammy 100
Maria Angelkiss 125F
Duo PressBait
Ima HoneyTrap 95S
Duo TideMinnow 90S
Xorus Patchinko 100
Ima Komomo II 95
Jackson Athlete Minnow
Luckycraft Slender Pointer ESW slim
TackleHouse Nabura Deka 30g vertical jig
Shoot Dagan 20g
Storm ChugBug SW

Und?|kopfkrat Ist doch eine schöne Aufzählung, oder? Dazu auch von Expeten wie Henry Gilbey und Robert Staigis (Wolfsbarsch.com (TopSeite) empfohlen.
Klitzekleines Problem dabei: *Keiner der gelisteten Wobbler hat je gefangen*!!#q
Haben die Profis unrecht? Erzählen die gar Märchen? Oder wollen die einfach teure Wobbler verkaufen?;+
Nun - ich denke, dass Rob und Henry sehr wohl mit den von Ihnen genannten Wobblern fangen. Ganz sicher nennen die auch ihre Leistungsträger. Aber bloss ich fange nix mit ihnen :vik:....
Die angeln im Atlantik und ich im Mittelmeer...auch da gibt es die angebl. Fangmaschienen...da gilt dasselbe..
Also kauft sich jemand diese o.g. Liste bei plat.jp ist er den Gegenwert eine guten Kombo los...und fängt eventuell nix, oder nur bescheiden. Ist der dann glücklich?
Meine hab ich gebraucht bei ebay ersteigert...aber dennoch (9-10€/St.) tut es weh, die Freude beim Päckchen öffnen, das ausmalen wie die fangen werden^^..
und die Enttäuschung und Ernüchterung, wenn man wie ich, diese dann ausgiebig austestet...Das will ich so manchem der hier mitliest, ersparen.
Deshalb ich ja auch fast nur leicht hier vor Ort oder in Dalmatien zu erwerbende, günstige Alternativen genannt habe. Oder solche, die noch im Rahmen liegen (wie der Maxrap 11 cm für 15€)...
Auch weden viele in den von mir verlinkten Videos gezeigt/genannt. 
Was bringt es, wenn ich hier meine Top 5-10 KuKö`s nenne und jemand kauft sich dann diese und gibt ca. 100€ aus und fängt dann nix im Urlaub? Klar, dann hab ich halt keine Ahnung^^ -zumindest würde ich dass verstehen können.
Hat also viel mehr mit Vorsicht, denn mit Neid zu tun.  Ausserdem hab ich auch schon mal spezielle Wobbler und Techniken per PN empfohlen...nur hab ich da Fotos gesehen und ähnliche Bedinungen vermutet...
Das große Problem fängt doch allein schon mit der Kombo an. Von der Übersetzung/Schnureinzug der Rolle, hin zur Länge und Aktion der Rute, bis zur Dehnung der Schnur. Vom persöhnlicher Köderführung und -Technik mal ganz abgesehen^^...
Hoffe, Ihr könnt mich jetzt ein bissle besser verstehen und meine Handlung besser nachvollziehen. Danke.
Schönen Abend euch#h


----------



## broki (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hi Broki wie hast Du den MaxRap geführt wenn ich fragen darf.
> Ich habe ihn eher monoton eingekurbelt und konnte darauf Schriftbarsche fangen ob ein Horni darauf gebissen hat, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr genau.|kopfkrat



So wies glavoc schon gesagt hat..im Meer führe ich immer relativ agressiv..ausser die ganz grossen Tiefläufer..aber mit denen angle und fange ich selten bis nie.. #h


----------



## glavoc (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zitat Broki:"..ausser die ganz grossen Tiefläufer..aber mit denen angle und fange ich selten bis nie.. #h"

näxter, wunder Punkt^^  Ich auch nicht!!!
lg


----------



## ulfisch (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

me too|kopfkrat
ich führe schnell mit variierender Geschwindigkeit und Stops
mit Twitches habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Zumindest wenn ich die Fische sehen konnte, schienen sie die Twitches zu erschrecken#c

Ich habe die letzten Jahre ja für Oberflächenköder die gleichmäßige Führung bevorzugt.

Dieses Jahr meinte ich mehr Erfolg  mit der walk the dog Methode 
gehabt zu haben.
Geht aber saumäßig in die Arme mMn

Allgemein kann ich sagen, dass die Bisse die ich von Land aus hatte alle Glück waren vielleicht bis auf die Schriftbarsche.
Auch die Hornhechte konnte ich trotz großem Vorkommen nicht regelmäßig ans Band bekommen


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@broki & glavoc: Die Tiefläufer stauben bei mir in einer großen Box ein. Ganz selten häng ich mal einen dran, wenn ich mit dem Tretboot schleppe.
Ufernah (<500m) fische ich Kukös auf 3 Arten:
Unser Strand ist 1 nm lang und geht dann beiderseits in Felsküste über. Es gibt sandige und kiesige Abschnitte und solche mit Strukturen. Wir haben mehrere Süßwassereinläufe, die jedoch nur in der winterlichen Regenzeit Wasser führen. Einer davon bis Ende Mai.
Das Wasser in Wurfweite ist relativ flach bis 2,5m.
Daher bevorzuge ich die zuvor erwähnten sinkenden Baits für die Uferfischerei.
Die Tiefe reguliere ich mit der Dauer meiner Spinnstopps, der Einholgeschwindigkeit und dem Winkel meiner Rute.
Im April/Mai findet man in Ufernähe große Schwärme von Fischbrut.
Wolfsbarsche und diverse Makrelenverwandte sind dann auch da.
Vordergründig könnte man meinen, die Zielfische würden sich an der Brut laben, aber da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Denn gute Bisse hatte ich bisher in diesem Umfeld eher auf Köder von 7,5-10cm, denn auf kleinere.
Jagen da die großen also die kleinen Räuber?
Die Brutfische sind wirklich klein, deutlich kleiner und zarter als meine kleinsten Kukös, daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, kommenden April mal kleine Streamer an der Fliegenrute zu testen.
Makrelenverwandte sind auch den Sommer über in Ufernähe zu finden. Man kann sie gelegentlich jagen sehen, ans Band hab ich noch keinen gekriegt.
Meine zweite Methode ist das Spinnfischen vom driftenden Tretboot aus entlang der Strukturen von 200-500m Uferentfernung. Die Wassertiefe hier liegt von 7-über 10m.
Da bevorzuge ich klar auch wiederum sinkende Köder, einmal hab ich bisher Metal Vibes von Hart vertikal getestet (beim driften immer wieder nach oben beschleunigt und sinken lassen), jedoch mit kaum Erfolg, den selben Köder caste ich auch vom Tretboot, auch hier wenig Bisse, aber Nachläufer. Dann habe ich so schon Shorejiggingtechnik ausprobiert mit Jigs bis 60g, auch hier nur gelegentlich Interesse, aber dafür von recht großen Exemplaren der Caranx-Familie, evtl. auch Leerfish. Ans Band hab ich davon aber noch keinen bekommen, sie tauchen in Schulen genau zur goldenen Stunde auf, veranstalten Rabatz und sind nacxh spätestens 15 min. wieder weg. Die sind meine Mega-Herausforderung.
Gut auf Riff-/Felsfische aus den Strukturen waren aber Köder vom Typ Aruku Shad (Spro), damit gab es Zackis, Schriftbarsche, Sägebarsche und auch schon mal nen Drückerfisch. 







Zuerst war ich damit Schneider, bis ich mal nach dem Auswurf erst mal ne Kippe anzündete, was irgendwie länger ging, bevor ich einzuholen begann. Plopp Fisch!
Inzwischen zünd ich zwar zwischen Cast und Einholen nicht immer ne Kippe an, lasse den Köder aber wirklich lange sinken.
Hier führe ich den Köder immer einige Meter nach oben und lass ihn dann wieder sinken. Bisse kommen oft am Stoppende/ Ende der Absinkphase.

Der dritte Weg ist die Flachwasserschlepperei mit Tretboot.
Hier schleppe ich auf dem Weg zu den Strukturen, fange aber bisher nur dort, wo der Köder fast den Boden berührt, und zwar Petermännchen bis Unterarmlänge. Mein Schleppfavorit ist ein Billig-No-Name-Twitchbait, Suspender in Sardinenoutfit, aber so lädiert, dass er nach wenigen Einsätzen wieder zum Sinker wird.
Epoxybehandlung hielt nicht lange, es sind gefühlt auch die 30sten Drillinge dran gewechselt.
Im Frühjahr hab ich damit auch viele Sepien verhaftet, und zwar parallel zum Wellensaum ganz dicht am Ufer geschleppt.
Bei der ersten Sepia dachte ich: Scheiß Plastiktütenmüll! Und war ziemlich erschrocken, als da so ne Dirk-Nowitzki-Schuhsole von Sepia auftauchte...

Den dritten Weg, die Schlepperei, will ich unbedingt auf Piombo guardino umstellen, um den Köder immer konstant auf gleichem Grundabstand halten zu können. Ich denke da an ein Tiroler Hölzl als Gewicht, weil ich hoffe, damit Hänger zu verhindern.
Leider konnte ich ja im Oktober nicht treten, sonst hätte ich damit schon begonnen. Bündelweise Hölzl hatte ich im Sommer schon geordert.
Das scheint mir aus der Summe der Erfahrungen (Viele Bisse in Grundnähe) mal ne sinnvolle Erweiterung zu sein.

So, und im Fazit würden mir dafür eine Handvoll Köder reichen.
Die Hälfte davon deutlich unter 10€ in der Grundausstattung, mit guten Drillingen nahgerüstet halt 2-3 Euro teurer.
Eine Tüte voller Wobbler hab ich den Jungs da schon verschenkt, werde wohl nächstes Mal Überbestände mitbringen, um sie hier zu verscherbeln. Macht mich irgendwie unzufrieden, so viel unnutzes Zeugs...

T.L. Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich benötige im Prinzip ca. 10 Wobbler für Meer und See wenn ich mit denen nicht fange liegt es nicht daran, dass es die falschen Köder sind sondern eher, dass keine Fische da sind bzw. die nicht beissen wollen an falscher Führung ect.
Ich gebe zwar10 Euro plus für jeden kukö aus aber das ist eher Sammelleidenschaft/Markenwahn
ist dasselbe wie z.B.: mit Schuhen
Nur weil ich mir 300 Euro Turnschuhe kaufe heißt das nicht, dass ich ein WK Leichtathlet bin und dass weiß auch jeder

Für mich die Empfehlung anderer Angler das Haupt Kaufargument welches denn sonst.
Ich habe tolle Sachen bekommen mit den ich sehr zufrieden bin und gebe gerne Geräte/Ködertipps wenn ich denn welche zum Mitteilen habe.


Köder die ich immer mitnehmen werde.

-Rapala Max Rap 13 cm(lila Kopf weißer Körper UND silberblau)
muss ich nichts mehr zu sagen

-Rapala HJ 12cm(glassclown/pink)
tja wirft sich ********, hat Schockfarben wurde aber mal auf Hecht empfohlen(sehr eindringlich)
und was soll ich sagen ein dicker 5Kg+X 80cm Hecht war das Ergebnis dazu gabs auch Forellen damit.
Ist bei mir aus der Köderbox nicht mehr wegzudenken.
Am Meer noch nicht getestet

-Daiwa Double clutch 50mm(ghost perch/silberblau)
ist mein absoluter Lieblingsköder, brachte mir schon Barsche Forellen und Hechte, wirft sich super und macht ordentlich Druck  unter Wasser.
Ihn und den HJ12 habe ich schon so oft versenkt, dass ich mir insgesamt bereits je 6 Stück gekauft habe aber nie mehr als 2 in meiner Box habe#q
Am Meer noch nicht getestet

-Yo-Zuri 3d Minnow 70mm (rötlich/braun)
Ist mMn ein toller Köder, sehr gute Wurfeigenschaften und brachte mir schon den ein oder anderen Barsch, die leider sehr zickig bei mir sind(ich nehme ihn gerne zum Suchen)
Am Meer noch nicht getestet

-Yo-Zuri minnow 90 mm 10Gr.(Name vergessen Makrelendekor oder silberblau)
Ist mein Standard Meeresköder sowohl zum schleppen als auch zum Werfen, lässt sich excellent twitchen

-Daiwa current master(blausilberorange)
Macht angenehm Druck läuft sowohl langsam als auch schnell gut, gute Ergebnisse im Süß Test im Salzwasser kommt noch

-Ima skimmer(silberdunkel silberblau)
Toller Oberflächenköder für das Meer(sicher auch süß)
Ich führe ihn mit Schlägen der Rutenspitze.
manchmal kommt man in einen richtigen Rythmus dann dreht man praktisch die Rute um die Kurbel(ich weiß nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben sollte)
Ist auf Dauer sehr anstrengend.
Würde ich immer Empfehlen

-Duo Spearhead Ryuki 50mm wobei die ganze Serie nicht schlecht ist ebenfalls in sliber/streifen silber/dunkel
Die Spearhead Serie oder auch die anderen etwas größeren Duo Minnowserien lassen sich alle  super werfen(fast oder zum Teil besser wie Blinker) und sind somit für mich super Suchköder.
Erfolge am Meer blieben bis jetzt aus aber ich habe ihn max. 1Stunde gefischt.
Die Führung der Duo Minnows finde ich persönlich schwieriger,
bei richtiger Geschwindigkeit 
laufen sie gut.
Wenn sie differiert hat man oft das Gefühl, dass sie gar nicht laufen aber auch so bekam ich Bisse.

-Yo-Zuri Pins minnow 50mm Ghost perch
mein 1. fängiger Barschköder, ist also eher Nostalgie|supergri

-Bassday umibaku 50s in sliber/orange
Super zu werfender OberflächenKöder der sinkt,
ist nervig wenn man ihn lange oben halten will, allerdings kann man ihn so taumeln lassen.
Ich konnte bisher ein zwei Hornies und eine Makrele mit ihm fangen

-Illex TN50 irgendwas mit silber und streifen
Rangiert bei mir knapp hinter dem Double Clutch.
Macht brutalen Druck und rasselt wie sau.
Lässt sich super werfen und sinkt relativ schnell.
Daher musste ich ihn mir schon öfters neu bestellen.
Noch kein Test am Meer

-Illex Squirell naturdekore
Der fängt tatsächlich alles mögliche, deshalb sollte er am Meer auch fangen TIPP unbedingt Haken wechseln ist mMn Schrott den wir da teuer bezahlen

-Bassday umibaku shad irgendwas mit Streifen
Klasse UL Cranckbait der viel Druck macht aber keine Rasseln hat im Süß bereits erfolgreich im Meer sich auch noch, habe ihn aber dort bisher nur wenig gefischt.

-Bassday crystal popper 30mm
wenn ich mal die perfekte Führung mit dem raus habe wird der mein Horniekiller.
Wenn man ihn langsam führt macht er eine ruhige kleine Welle,
beschleunigt man ihn ploppt er richtig schön.
Er sinkt also muss man ihn schnell kurbeln, lässt sich dafür aber klasse werfen.
Ich konnte schon Hornies fangen aber noch nicht regelmäßig

-Yo-Zuri Mag Minnow 70mm Silberblau goldener Fleck am Kopf
hat mir dieses Jahr alle bis auf eine Makrele beschert.
ich könnte jetzt sagen der Makrelenkiller schlechthin.

Hier lag es aber mMn eindeutig an der Schnur.
Bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit Stelle und Zeit hätte jeder ähnliche Köder gefangen, da bin ich mir sicher.



ouups sind mehr geworden|supergri
Damit habe ich Barsch Forellen Hecht Zander Döbel Rapfen
Schriftbarsche Hornhechte Makrelen und Bonitoarten gefangen.


----------



## Franz_x (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

am Meer habe ich meine fünf Wobbler dabei - Grauvell und Illex, jeweils die Haken ausgetauscht. Die letzten male habe ich aber immer mehr mit Naturköder, d.h. Meeräschen (ab ca. 15 cm) und Sepia, oberflächennah und auf Grund gefischt. Man wird halt älter und bequemer......

@ulfisch: Bin ja auch aus München. Wo fischt Du bei uns? Bin selber am Sta.-See unterwegs.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## ulfisch (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus am Ammersee(mit Kumpel und Boot) und ich tue mir die Qual einer Isarfischer Mitgliedschaft an um irgendwann mal in meiner Geburtsstadt angeln zu dürfen.
Noch 4 Jahre yes:g:c
Solange muss ich an der Ruderegattastrecke fischen, die ist zwar nett aber ohne Auto ne halbe Weltreise.

An den Starnbergersee könnten wir auch mal zu zweit, mein Kumpel ist schwer zu fassen und allein vom Ufer des Ammersees aus naja:g


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie unterschiedlich doch die Köder sind, die ihr fischt und die in meiner Kiste liegen.


----------



## ragbar (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fischt ihr im Meer alle kategorisch außschließlich Hardbaits im Mittelmeer?!

Bei mir ( im Urlaub am Atlantik) haben Gummiköder mittlerweile die Nase deutlich vorn. Ich würde sogar sagen, daß ich die besten Fische mit Hardbaits sicher nicht gefangen hätte.


----------



## glavoc (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ ragbar - manchmal fische ich sogar beides gleichzeitig - Hart&Weich 
aber ich sag mal 85%/15%...jedoch bei mir ist es vom Ufer oft flach. Daher die Quote. Fischt du von Land, oder eher (wie ich vermute..) vom Boot aus?
Solche Drückerfische wie denn von Andreas geposteten (Perti!! )
kenn ich gar nicht..kommen so weit im Norden nicht vor. Tiroler Hölzl fürs Grundfischen kann ich auch empfehlen (auf jeden Fall weniger Hänger). 
Von Ulifisch`s Köderliste würde ich mir die Yo-Zuri, Rapala und Ima Modelle aussuchen.
Kleine Zocker/Minijigs nehm ich auch nur über tiefen, felsigen Grund...kann verlustreich sein..da, je näher man den Grundfischen kommt, zwar mehr fängt, aber auch öfter hängt


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ragbar: Gummi im Mittelmeer entwickel ich grade erst für mich.
Dropshot/Carolina-Tackle für den ufernahen Einsatz hab ich bereits vor Ort, aber dazu muss ich auf's Tretbötchen.
Nachdem ich mit Sabiki-Rigs bis auf knapp über 100m bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab, will ich mal zwei drei schwerere Dropshot-Varianten in diesen Tiefen testen.
Bin generell nicht so der Gummi-Freak, weiß aber, dass teilweise mit Norwegenformaten im Ionischen Meer gefangen wird - vom Boot aus und auch mit Normalformaten von Land aus. Andererseits mit Jigs, Kabura etc. auch. Ich glaube, am meisten jedoch mit Naturköder, geschleppt, oder an der freien Leine, am besten lebend. Daher möchte ich bei o.g. Dropshot-Montagen letzen Endes auch die Gummis durch Naturköder ersetzen.

Hier mal Bilder von meinen besten Strandanglern:






Und hier mein Lieblingsschleppteil, das ich unbedingt zum neu kaufen suche, hab aber keine Ahnung, wie das Ding heißt oder wer es hergestellt hat. Kennt das jemand? Ist ein Suspender in der 80mm-Klasse. Wg. der Drillinge nicht schimpfen, ich hatte zuletzt keine Salzwasserdrillinge mehr.






T.L., Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich hab durchaus einige gummiteile in der kiste, die ich auch relativ oft benutze. Woba hab ich damit noch nicht gefangen, aber für Sargos sind sie gut! 
Das Problem mit den gufis fürs woba angeln ist, dass einem die sargos dann die schwänze abbeißen. 
Samstag gehts nach Spanien! Dann versuch ich wieder meinen 1. Woba zu fangen. Mal schauen wie ich dazu Zeit und Bedingungen habe. 
 Habe z.b. ein gaff, nen kescher und frisches braid im gepäck. Köder hab ich keine neuen gekauft, ich bin mit meinen erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit Gummies stehe ich noch auf Kriegsfuß an meinem Hausgewässer kann ich das vergessen deswegen habe ich leider kaum Erfahrung und möchte mir nicht auch noch ne weitere tchnik aufhalsen wenn ich dann mal 2 Wochen unten bin#c

Der Deutsche im Angelgeschäft in Volos sagte aber auch bei ihm steht shorejigging sehr hoch im Kurs es muss also gehen.
Mein Gerät ist aber auch weniger für die Gummiangelei geeignet
rüste da gerade etwas nach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist für mich immer schwierig einzusteigen wenn ich null Vertrauen habe, ist bei Spinnern genau so#c


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ule, mit shorejigging meint er tendenziell eher Fischen mit solchen Teilen hier:

Illex Kenbu V






oder solchen:






oder solchen

Illex Bottom Eye


----------



## ulfisch (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jiggen ist halt Jiggen für mich mit oder ohne Gummi:g|kopfkrat|supergri
Die sehen übrigens toll aus


----------



## volkerm (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kann man da nicht einfach kleine Pilker/ Zocker ohne japanesische Schriftzeichen nehmen|kopfkrat?


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kann man natürlich. Einige gängige für die Ostsee wie z.B. den Sänger Perfo in 65g hab ich auch mit Assists umgerüstet. Diese hier fand ich völlig verloren bei Koss im Wedding unterm Tresen... Da konnte ich sie einfach nicht verkommen lassen, die Hübschen...


----------



## Franz_x (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Ulfisch: Hast Post bzgl. Sta-See!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## broki (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gummi ist gerade auf brassen sehr erfolgreich..vorallem kleine krebsimitate u.Ä. mag allerdings das angeln mit hardbaits grundsätzlich besser..um in die tiefe zu kommen werde ich in zukunft verstärkt auf jigs und köder wie sie afbaumgartner beschrieben hat setzen..die jigs die ich dieses jahr dabei hatte waren für mein Gerät doch zu grob..ein paar nummern kleiner und dann geht bestimmt einiges, da bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## ragbar (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bezüglich Kaputtbeißen von Gummi:

ein Tip: diese Balzer-Kaulis zum Zanderangeln mal im Meer probieren. Die gehen im Vergleich zum normalen Gummifisch nicht so schnell kaputt.

Ich angel mittlerweile nur noch vom Boot; mehr Chancen auf größere Fische.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach ich muss ja auch bisschen die spanische Wirtschaft ankurbeln!


----------



## broki (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Fotos..mit obligater Verspätung natürlich..


----------



## broki (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Et voila...


----------



## broki (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und noch der horni..

Ein paar weitere Fotos von den Eindrücken kommen noch..übers Tackle schreibe ich auch noch was..


----------



## glavoc (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Broki - Petri zu den Fischen!! #6Auf jedenfall nich in Kroatien gefangen worden...- Wo haste die "erlegt"?


----------



## broki (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ Broki - Petri zu den Fischen!! #6Auf jedenfall nich in Kroatien gefangen worden...- Wo haste die "erlegt"?




danke
sardinien.. bericht ein paar seiten vorher  erlegt nur den wolfsbarsch..wiso nicht in kroatien?


----------



## ulfisch (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Broki, hübsche Bilder und doch ein ganz guter Start.


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Broki...na, weil es keine Kalksteine sind im Hintergrund^^...in Kroatien haste zwangsläufig weiße, scharfkantige Calciumcarbonate...
Sardinien - cool!
lg


----------



## broki (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

war noch nie in Kroatien |rolleyes 

Ja Sardinien ist wunderschön..gerade im Herbst, nicht mehr so überrannt, günstiger und das Wetter hat diesmal auch tiptop mitgemacht..


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fangbericht heute: 11 sepien, 3 kalmare und 1 großen conger. Top wetter bisher geiler urlaub
Grüße aus Spanien
Dario


----------



## Jose (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ihr liebchen, ihr so viel wissenden, was das angeln im mittelmeer angeht:
ich les ja immer mit, aus leidenschaft und auch als mod - ich hab so viel gelernt, auch als "exterritorialer portugiesischer-südküsten"-angler, möchte nicht einer oder ihr alle zusammen mal einen "leitfaden" darüber  für unser anglermagazin schreiben?
ich fänd das super, ihr habt so viel zu geben. und ich mach auch mit...

gebt mal laut

gruß Jose


----------



## ulfisch (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Einen ganz allgemeinen Leitfaden oder einen je Angelart z.B.: KuKö, Naturköder, Bootsfischen ect.

Vielleicht wäre ein Mittelmeer-Einsteiger Leitfaden eine gute Möglichkeit.

Nichtsdestotrotz eine gute Idee
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nichtsdestotrotz
http://www.korrekturen.de/nachgefragt/nichtsdestoweniger_nichtsdestotrotz.shtml

Manchmal ärgere ich mich, dass ich als Kind nicht schon eine andere Sprache gelernt habe.
Manchmal freue ich mich aber auch, nie Deutsch als Fremdsprache gelernt haben zu müssen|supergri


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jau, vielsprachig, das wäre was
ich stammel in franz, span, port, engl ist dickflüssig - deutsch geht man gerade so :m

wir alle wissen: angeln lernt man am wasser, nirgendwo sonst.
aber die vorabinfo - die hilft schon gewaltig.
ich seh es ja in allen möglichen trööts- "ich fahr da hin, wasundwie angel ich". ist natürlich schwer zu beantworten und irgendwie auch quark - aber einer gewissen sensibilität/chuzpe/intelligenz etc. zum fischen im meer aufzuhelfen, das wäre doch was, was wir als 'leitfaden' leisten könnten.

und nebenbei: ich kriege krämpfe, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich 'damals' in meiner zeit in portugal ein bleiplumpser war: klar, fängt, alles easy - aber 'damals' mit wobbler auf robalos - das wärs gewesen - da hatte keiner das auf'm kompass.

jetzt (alb)träume ich davon.

das könnte so ein leitfaden anderen ersparen.
ach ja, und das petermännchenkapitel schreibe ich, hab da fundierte erfahrung...


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich find die Idee mit dem Leitfaden grundsätzlich gut.
Etwas ähnliches hab ich -zumindest für mein Revier- mittelfristig auch im Hinterkopf.
Allerdings etwas detaillierter.
Bin noch dabei so einige Dinge auszuprobieren und mein Wissen um die Zusammenhänge zu erweitern.

Für Griechenland kann ich sagen, dass es schon eine Art Melting Pot der Techniken ist. D.h. die Einheimischen fischen vielfach mit traditionellen Techniken (Tsoka, Sirti Fylakas, oder mit Hähnchenschenkel auf Oktopus), sind andererseits auch stark Italien-, USA- und Japan-affin und adaptieren von dort Techniken und auch Tackle für ihre Zwecke. (Bolognese, Finesse-Rigs, Inchiku, Kabura).
In Youtube-Zeiten vollziehen sich diese Prozesse um so schneller (Ein Red Snapper ist ein Snapper ist ein Snapper...)

Und so groß, wie die Biodiversität des Mittelmeeres ist, so vielfältig sind eben auch Zielfische und Methoden.
Wir haben auch verschiedene Regionen, wiederum mit spezifischen Bedingungen, westliches, östliches Becken, Adria.

Wir haben also ein sehr umfangreiches Wissensgebiet, was wir wohl nur mit Methode in den Griff bekommen.
Grundlegend wäre es sicherlich sinnvoll, eine Struktur vorzugeben, die dann gefüllt wird.
Z.B. ein Katalog der wichtigsten Zielfische, jeweils verknüpft mit Vorkommen/Lebensräumen und den adäquaten Techniken.

Man muss natürlich auch sehen, an wen sich dieser Ratgeber richten soll. Geht es um Universal-Urlaubsangler, wird das Ziel sein, mit sehr reduzierten Mitteln (2-3 Reiseruten, 2-3 Rollen maximal) eine möglichst große Bandbreite abzudecken, wenn es um Spezialisten (z.B. mit Fliege auf Woba) geht, sind die Anforderungen wieder anders.

Vielleicht wäre ein Wiki ein guter Weg, es ist halt die Frage ob wir kleine Gemeinde das stemmen können.
Gute Artikel zu schreiben ist schon sehr aufwändig, ja es ist Arbeit.
Zwei meiner griechischen Freunde sind Honorar-Autoren in einer großen griechischen Fachzeitschrift ("Psarema [me skafos]") und veröffentlichen dort vor allem über Bootsangelmethoden. Zum Freundeskreis gehört auch Markos Vidalis, der ein Spinnangelcrack auf hohem Niveau ist. Ich kann -wenn dieses Ratgeberprojekt gestartet ist und auch repräsentative Inhalte vorweist- einmal anfragen ob man von ihnen den einen oder anderen Inhalt übersetzen dürfte.

Aber zuerst einmal, wer würde überhaupt etwas beitragen?
Ich könnte etwas zur speziellen Situation dieses Meeres, Geologie, Lebensräume, Umwelt- und Überfischungsproblematik beitragen. Sicherlich auch zu Bootsfischerei i.S.v. vertikalen Techniken. Zu Reisetackle (Reiserutenwald)
Ein bisschen Pierangeln vom letzten Urlaub etc.

Tight Lines! Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich denke auch man müsste zuerst einen Katalog bzw. ein Inhaltsverzeichnis schaffen.
Dann müsste man sich darauf einigen wie detailliert die Beiträge sein sollen bzw. wie erwähnt für wen sie sein sollen, 
also Urlaubsangler(mMn das sinnvollste), Angelurlauber, Familien usw.
Manche z.B.: Andreas können zu einem gewissen Thema sehr viel und ausführlich schreiben, manche(ich) können eher allgemein schreiben.

Vielleicht könnte man anfangen je Fischart, Fangmethoden und Erfolge zu sammeln, so würden sich Techniken von selbst heraus bilden#h

Ich fände es super


@Andreas echt du kennst Markos Vidalis,
ich kenne ihn natürlich nur über Youtube...prägt sich aber ein)


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ule: Nein, Markos gehört zum Freundeskreis der Psarema-Autoren, die manchmal zusammen angeln. Ich kenne persönlich Andreas Soulis und Giannis Mytilinaios aus diesem Kreis, beides Autoren und Bootsangler.
Andreas lebt auf meiner Insel und wir waren schon gelegentlich zusammen unterwegs, auch schon mit Giannis gemeinsam.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.
Schadet sicher nicht jemand gut informierten im Bekanntenkreis zu haben.

Markos Vidalis kenne ich aus diversen Youtube Videos und als Luretester für DUO


----------



## broki (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tight Lines und ein gutes Jahr 2014 wünsch ich euch allen!


----------



## glavoc (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Tight Lines und ein gutes Jahr 2014 wünsch ich euch allen!



Danke! - und auch von mir an euch alle!!#h


----------



## ulfisch (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ebenfalls allen ein gutes neues Jahr|wavey:


----------



## afbaumgartner (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch von mir ein gutes neues 2014! Auf dass das Mare Nostrum euch die eine oder andere nette Überraschung beschert!


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

scorp ist aus Spanien zurück. Bestens erholt bei gutem Wetter und guten Fängen. 
Fotos hab ich vom Handy noch nicht runtergezogen und kommen später. 

Klar war für mich diesen Urlaub, dass die besten Chancen auf Kalmare und Sepien waren. Wenn es flach genug zum Boot fahren sein würde war das der Plan. Ich hab zusätzlich aufgerüstet um es mit Lebendköder zu probieren. Sprich Kalmar oder Sepia. Hab ja bereits einige male was gepostet vom Spinning auf Kalmar und Sepia. Da kam ja immer was bei rum. Vom Boot kommt dann aber noch eine weitere Methode in Frage. 

Am ersten Urlaubstag waren gute Bedingungen angesagt. Das war erstmal der einzige Tag der gut aussah zum Angeln. Also abends nach Ankunft alles fürs Boot vorbereitet. Dazu gekommen die Montagen fürs Kalmardriften zu machen bin ich aber nicht. Also konnten wir nur spinnen.
Nächsten Tag früh aufstehen und los. Bei Sonnenaufgang fischen vor Sta Margarita mit Egingködern. Erste Sepia lies nicht allzu lange auf sich warten. Eine zweite sollte bis zum Boot noch folgen aber sich nicht überlisten lassen. Die Sepia habe ich während der ganzen Zeit am Leben erhalten. 
Als sich dann abzeichnet, dass es zu spät ist am Tage ab zur Felsküste. Stelle ausgesucht, Sepia angeködert und runter damit. Haben in 30-55m Tiefe gefischt und mussten feststellen,dass 180gr Blei wohl noch unterdimensioniert waren. Einen Biss bekamen wir von einem Felsen.....
Ein Aufreger war dann noch als ein einzelner Thun 100m vorm Boot sich aus dem wasser schraubt. 30kg schätze ich. Immer wieder geil zu sehen! 
Amberjack, Dentex oder Zackenbarsch haben wir dann aber nicht gefunden. Haben es aber auch nicht allzu lange probiert.
Haben dann nachher mal beim spinning von Land noch eine Sepia gefangen und einen kleinen Kraken. 

Es kam Weihnachten. Meine Weihnachtsgeschenke hatten bis auf ein paar Socken und Schokolade alle mit Angeln zu tun. Köder, Haken, Splitringe, Schnüre und eine Daiwa Saltiga 6000GT . Sowas hat Mann immer gerne unterm Baum liegen. Gebraucht gekauft ist das Teil wohl nie gefischt worden. Es ist aufjedenfall neuwertig. Top teil. Freue mich schon es mal auszuprobieren! 
Dabei waren auch 4 Sepiaköder von meiner Schwester. Unter anderem El Negro, der Schwarze, der sich noch als besonders guter Kauf zeigen sollte.

Dann kündigte sich nach 2 Tagen Südwind (bringt bei mir immer ungemütliche Wellen) eine Windstilleperiode an. Diese sollte sich dann über den Rest des Urlaubs erstrecken mit einem Tramuntanatag als Ausnahme. 
Für den nächsten Tag war also Sepia und Kalmar beim Driften geplant. Unterwegs war ich mit dem Freund meiner Schwester. Wir haben uns Künstlernamen gegeben. Er da hieß von nun an Ralphos Lycktos und ich Darionello. 
Morgens beim Slippen stand da schon ein mir bekannt vorkommendes Auto. Jesus war auch draußen. Wir haben uns eine Stelle über Sandigem Grund ausgesucht. 
Der erste Biss eines Kalmars ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Wir wurden jedoch einige male beim Keschern bitter für unsere Fehler gestraft. Es heißt ja immer bei Tintis keinen Anschlag setzen. Der ist aber ein muss. Als wir dann den Anschlag eingeführt hatten gabs direkt mal eine doblete. Bei mir eine Sepia und bei Ralphos ein Kalmar. Das war schonmal beruhigend. Es ging dann den Tag über gut weiter. Bis mittags um 13:30 fingen wir. 11 Sepien und 3 Kalmare. Dazu als Aufreger noch einen Conger! Der hatte sich bei Ralphos gedacht lecker Sepiaköder. Hat einen verdammt guten Kampf am leichten Gerät geliefert. Auch ohne Widerhaken haben wir das 1m lange, gute genährte Tier ans Boot gebracht. Da hat es sich Gott sei Dank dann doch losgeschüttelt und ist wie besoffen wieder zum Grunde getaumelt. Das Vieh wollten wir nicht im Boot haben! Der Köder hatte unter den Zähnen ein wenig gelitten...
El Negro fing verdammt gut. 
An weiteren Ausfahrten gabs mal 5 Sepien, 4 Kalmare und dann nochmal 8 Sepien und 2 Kalmare. Bei einer kurzen Ausfahrt auch nur 2 Sepien und 1 Kalmar. 
Da bin ich ganz ehrlich. Ich hatte überhaupt kein Interesse mehr meine Sepiabucht zu besuchen. Jegliche Angelei auf das Getiers lohnt von Land nicht wenn man ein Boot und ein gutes Revier hat. Ich habe sonst mal in einem Urlaub vielleicht max 7-8 Sepien gefangen. Diese 2 Wochen waren es 28 Stück. Ich denke das reicht um meine Meinung zu untermalen. 
Die Angelei auf Sepien und Kalmare so macht einfach wahnsinnig Spaß. Mit Lebendköder habe ich dann zwar nur einmal gefischt und ein halber Tag Trolling brachte auch keinen Erfolg, aber das ist völlig ok. Ich hab meinen Fang gemacht. 
El Negro habe ich dann leider bei der letzten Fahrt abgerissen nachdem ich irgendwas ganz fieses am Grund gefunden habe. Im Dunkeln und mit Schwarzem Geflecht unmöglich zu lösen. Wenigsten ist ein Köder dran geblieben. Ich trauere ihm immer noch hinterher. Der hat locker 10 Sepien gefangen gehabt. Bei mir bissen 90% der Viecher auf diesen. Einen Tag dann aber auch wieder alle auf den anderen. Man muss immer viel rumprobieren und verschiedene Farben dran haben. 
Die Farben für Sepia sind besser natürlich zu wählen. Ich hab mich auf diese eingestellt. Kalmare bevorzugen eher die Pinken z.B. 
Diese ach so schlauen Tintenfische haben aber sogar 2mal aufs Blei gebissen und wir haben sie daran hochgezogen. Echt dumm das Getiers. Lässt dann beim Keschern aber sofort los. Da muss man sich schlau anstellen und sie dazu bringen einen der richtigen Köder zuvor zu holen. 

Einen unglaublich anstrengenden Tag hatte ich auch mit Jesus. Wir waren zusammen Wolfsbarsch angeln. Haben zu 5. einen hornhecht und eine Oblada gefangen. Wolfsbarsch ist bei uns richtig schwierig. Auch die Spanier die sich dort auskennen fangen nur 1 oder 2 gute Fische im Jahr. Möglich sind aber große Wölfe. Albert bspw. hatte im Frühjahr einen Wolf mit ü 6kg und einen Dentex mit 3,5kg. 
Hay que probar! Keep trying. 

Ostern kommt der nächste Versuch! Und was ich mir auch so gewünscht hatte, mal einem Schwarm Bonitos zu begegnen und einen zu erjiggen...naja Luftschloss. Es gab nicht eine einzige Oberflächenaktivität im ganzen Urlaub. Selbst als wir einen richtig dicken Schwarm Sardienen auftrieben waren diese ganz gechillt. Es gab nichtmal Möwen die sie hätten fressen wollen. Viiiiiele Versuche dort was zu fangen brachten nix. Nur 2 lächerliche Serranos( so winzige Zackenbarsche) bissen auf meinen Jig, der genauso groß war wie sie selbst. Gierige Biester! 

Damit wünsche ich euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2014. Auf ein gutes Angeljahr in dem ihr alle gesund und fröhlich bleibt und hoffentlich genug Zeit für all die schönen Dinge im Leben habt! 
TL Darionello


----------



## ragbar (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Umfangreicher,geiler Bericht. Danke!


----------



## ulfisch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dir Scorp, das Egi-Fischen muss ich wohl auch mal probieren#6


----------



## pasmanac (8. Januar 2014)

*Euthynnus Alletteratus*

Hatte kurz vor Weihnachten einen herrlichen Angeltag, mit 2x 8,5KG, ein Dritter sprang im letzten Moment vom Haken..


----------



## ulfisch (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Bilder, bitte quäl uns mehr|supergri.
Bist du noch unten?


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

was sind das für welche?


----------



## pasmanac (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Bist du noch unten?



Ich bin (fast) immer unten.



> was sind das für welche?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thonine  In Kroatien auch "LUC" genannt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja danke. Ist garnicht so einfach immer. Insbesondere bei euch gibts viele von diesen Highspeedjägern. Gehen bestimmt schön ab! 
Bei uns ist mir bisher nur Thun, Bonito und Melva untergekommen. Gibt aber vielleicht auch noch mehr.


----------



## pasmanac (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Gehen bestimmt schön ab!



Ich hatte zwei Sets draussen, 50er und 80er, alle drei gingen (leider) an die 80er, welche mit ca. 16KG gebremst war und trotzdem haben sie für ihre Größe ordentlich abgespult, allerdings nicht sehr lange.
Ich hätte sie lieber an der 50er gehabt aber das kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen.....#c


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So,So
während ich in den letzten Wochen hart und ohne Pause meinem Broterwerb nachgehen musste ,wart ihr am Fischen.
Dario im Lotto gewonnen und hats jetzt endgültig auf Meeresmonster abgesehen,zum Makrelen ärgern hast du die Saltiga doch sicher nicht vorgesehen ,oder?
Und Berlusconi hat auch wieder zugeschlagen.
Waren das keine "little Tunnys" ?,die ich bisher unter dem Namen "Albacore" kenne?Ist das noch wieder eine andere Art?
vG noch an alle, Dieter


----------



## glavoc (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Pasmanac - čestitam Majstore sa mora! (Gratuliere - Meister von der See)


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So damit euer Fernweh nicht nur von Pasmanac geschürt wird...  Ich will auch schon wieder hin!


----------



## pasmanac (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Waren das keine "little Tunnys" ?,die ich bisher unter dem Namen "Albacore" kenne?Ist das noch wieder eine andere Art?



Ja, wieder eine andere Art-"Thoninen". Leicht zu erkennen an dem makrelenartig gemusterten Rücken.

Das Fleisch ist im Vergleich zum Bluefin-Thun wesentlich fetthaltiger, schon beim filetieren merkt man den Fettfilm an den Fingern und ich persönlich finde es vom Grill sogar schmackhafter als Thun. Fett ist eben der beste Geschmacksträger...


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin
Ich hab nochmal kurz nachgesehen.
Im spanischen heißen die wohl "bacoreta".
Unter dem Sammelbegriff "little tunnys" gibts wohl einige Arten ,etwas verwirrend die unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen .(Die kleinere "Melva" sieht ganz ähnlich aus)
Die "Albacore" ,weißer Thun,wird aber wohl größer(bis 60kg?),dann kaum noch "little " Tunny.Ich weiß auch nicht ,ob die in SP+CRO gefangen werden.
Auf jeden Fall tolle Fische.Mein Glückwunsch dazu. #h
Schade ,dass bei mir die Saison ende Sept.  zuende ist. :c


----------



## tabasco75 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"Euthynnus alletteratus" scheint die lat. Bezeichnung dafür zu sein. Schöne Stücke!


----------



## ulfisch (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich hab nochmal kurz nachgesehen.
> Im spanischen heißen die wohl "bacoreta".
> Unter dem Sammelbegriff "little tunnys" gibts wohl einige Arten ,etwas verwirrend die unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen .(Die kleinere "Melva" sieht ganz ähnlich aus)
> ...


Mit den ganzen Arten bin ich auch schon durcheinander gekommen
|supergri jeder nennt sie ein bisschen anders.
Tolle Bilder ihr 2 und leeecker#6
Ich fahre erst Anfang Mai wieder:c immer diese lange Kältephase zu Jahrebeginn.


----------



## pasmanac (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Mit den ganzen Arten bin ich auch schon durcheinander gekommen
> jeder nennt sie ein bisschen anders.



Ich sehe das so wie bei einem One-Night-Stand: Namen spielen keine Rolle, Hauptsache es rappelt ordentlich in der Kiste !


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das sagst du was! Und trotzdem muss es geschmacklich auch passen. Dann ist es noch besser!


----------



## spy (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario,

gut gemacht. Dich kann ich ja inzwischen alleine los lassen!

Im Sommer wartet eine nette Aufgabe auf uns, lass dich überraschen. Wir kommen so deutlich früher an die Forellenplätze. Also Hopp Hopp, die Saltiga braucht noch ein Stöckchen.

TL


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So jetzt kommen Angelbilder! Ich habe Fernweh. 

Spy das hört sich ja alles gut an, aber ich bin wohl im Sommer nicht da. Aber evtl mal ein langes Wochenende vorher. Und Ostern.


----------



## Kotzi (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf dem Grill!!.. Sowas isst man roh und nur roh 
Übrigends spricht grad der pure Neid.
Genauso wie bei den Tintenfischen... so eine schöne
Landschaft und so leckeres Essen...
Postet ruhig mehr Bilder !


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch mehr Bilder


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl. Und weil ja nicht alles immer neidisch machen muss mal ein Beispiel wie ein Boot nach wütender Sepia aussieht. Die Tinte geht verdammt schlecht ab, selbst mit Hochdruckreinigung kommt man um den Lappen nicht drum rum! Dass ich keinen Lappen an Board gefunden habe ums direkt wegzumachen hab ich bitter bereut!


----------



## ulfisch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hmm das tröstet uns|supergri
ab dem 15. januar darf ich nach einem Monat Sperre wieder Angeln, ratet mal wann die Temperaturen in die Knie gehen...genau am 14.#6
Dazu fängt die Buli erst am 24. wieder an die faulen Ferkel und meine Schwiegermonster sitzt seit 1 Monat bei uns auf der Couch#q
1 Monat Hometerror ohne Angeln und Fussball
naja es ist Licht(Mai) am Ende des Tunnels.

Schöne Fänge Scorp, die Tuben kann man super füllen mit Ricotta und Pinienkernen zum Blödstift schmatz:l

Wenn ich schon mal beim Schimpfen bin, meine neue Schnur liegt seit dem 24. Dezember beim Zoll in Frankfurt.


----------



## Paulemann1 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Ja, wieder eine andere Art-"Thoninen". Leicht zu erkennen an dem makrelenartig gemusterten Rücken.
> 
> Das Fleisch ist im Vergleich zum Bluefin-Thun wesentlich fetthaltiger, schon beim filetieren merkt man den Fettfilm an den Fingern und ich persönlich finde es vom Grill sogar schmackhafter als Thun. Fett ist eben der beste Geschmacksträger...



Dazu habe ich noch ne Frage: Reicht für diese "Little Thunnys" in Kroatien die "kleine" recreational Lizenz oder muss man da die Thun-und Schwertfischlizenz vorweisen???

Grüße!


----------



## pasmanac (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Paulemann1 schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich noch ne Frage: Reicht für diese "Little Thunnys" in Kroatien die "kleine" recreational Lizenz



Yep, reicht !#h


----------



## Paulemann1 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Pasmanac, 

ein so ein Fischchen und er Urlaub hätte sich gelohnt


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ulfisch damit kann man vieles leckeres machen. In der Paella z.b. sind sie auch genial. Und die Sepien landen bei mir ja iimmer wieder gerne im arroz negro / schwarzen reis.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schonmal irgendwo gepostet wurde und wer es gesehen hat. Ich hatte es mir aufgenommen und jetzt geguckt und halte diese Doku von Arte für sehr sehenswert. 

Ist ein Thema wovon wir alle betroffen sind und es daher auch den ein oder anderen interessieren sollte. Also hier mal der Link. http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/047873-000/bis-zum-letzten-fang


----------



## ulfisch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja ulfisch damit kann man vieles leckeres machen. In der Paella z.b. sind sie auch genial. Und die Sepien landen bei mir ja iimmer wieder gerne im arroz negro / schwarzen reis.


Wie verarbeitest du die Tinte?
Kann man die Tinte aller Kopffüßler nehmen?


----------



## ulfisch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schonmal irgendwo gepostet wurde und wer es gesehen hat. Ich hatte es mir aufgenommen und jetzt geguckt und halte diese Doku von Arte für sehr sehenswert.
> 
> Ist ein Thema wovon wir alle betroffen sind und es daher auch den ein oder anderen interessieren sollte. Also hier mal der Link. http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/047873-000/bis-zum-letzten-fang



Danke für den Tipp, erst habe ich mich geärgert, dass sie so früh läuft aber genau an dem Tag habe ich Spätschicht#6
Manchmal ist es echt zum heulen was auf den Weltmeeren so abläuft.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die ist schon gelaufen.

Tinte nehme ich nur von den Sepien. Ich hab mal gehört dass das die Beste ist. Von den anderen Tintis gibts irgendwie Flocken oder so. Die tinte kommt dann mit dem wasser zum reis.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dir müsste ich im Frühsommer auch mal probieren mir ein paar Kopffüßler zu angeln.


----------



## emre (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine Eltern leben in der Türkei und daher bin ich da auch oft anzutreffen. Aber auch unabhängig davon war ich schon auf Zypern , Mallorca  , Italien , Spanien Alicante und Griechenland.
Leider muß ich sagen dass man von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlechter fängt!
Dennoch ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen.
Barracuda , Dorade , immer viele Wolfsbarsche , Zackenbarsch , 
Riemenfisch , Knurrhahn , Brassen , Petermänchen Vorsicht !,
viele Meeräschen (mit großen Stücken Weißbrot anfüttern und Schwimmbrot auf Einzelhaken mitanbieten oder Paternostersystem mit 5 -12 Haken um Brot wickeln/näheres findest du als Viedeo im Netz) , womit ich auch gut gefangen habe ist mit einer Spirolinomontage und kleiner Garnele , und wenn man passend zur Größe entsprechend nen Haken nimmt und denn ebenfalls schön Lförmig aufzieht , läufts echt gut.
Wolfsbarsch , Makrelen, Brassen, Dentex .
Für Barracuda muss es unbedingt Blingbling sein!
d.h. es muß glitzern und funkeln. Wobbler , Löffel , Spinner
oder leichte Speed-Shore Jiggs (was die Griechen echt perfetioniert haben) 
muß jetzt leider los sonst hätt ich gerne noch weiter geschrieben.
Frag ruhig wenn Du noch was wissen willst !
lg:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja da schließ ich mich an. Wenn du zu Kopffüßern noch was wissen willst frag ruhig. Ich denke ich hab das gut raus und die Spanier von denen ichs kenne betreiben das bis zur Perfektion!


----------



## ulfisch (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß nicht ob du mich gemeint hast Emre
aber erstmal herzlich willkommen hier in der Gemeinde der Sonnenangler:m
Shorejigging wurde mir in Greece auch schon sehr nahe gelegt
will mich aber dieses Frühjahr auf Wolsbarsch und Ansitzangeln konzentrieren+das übliche Spinnen.

Es müsste auf meiner Insel eigentlich einige gute Stellen für Shorejigging geben ich kann mir bloß nicht vorstellen wie das ganze Hängerfrei ablaufen soll egal ob Fels oder Kraut man müsste doch ständig Hänger bekommen.
Die Jigs die Andreas mal hier gezeigt hat sahen recht brauchbar aus


----------



## -BRUCE- (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guten Abend.

Ist ja etwas ruhig hier geworden in letzter Zeit. Nachdem ich mich hier vor ein paar Wochen mal in die Meeresangelei theoretisch eingelesen habe, hat es im Urlaub auch direkt mal ordentlich geklingelt in der Rute.

Mein erster Angelversuch im Mittelmeer brachte diesen Kollegen hier:vik:

Gefangen auf Mallorca vom Ufer aus. Köder: 15cm-Sepia mit Grundmontage... Das Gewicht war etwas über 2 Kilo.


----------



## ulfisch (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sauber und Glückwunsch, ist ein guter Krake.#6
Wie hast du ihn gegessen?


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lecker! Guter Fang, das ist als ob man einen riesigen nassen Sack fängt. Habe jetzt im Urlaub einen Spanier gesehen der eine mega stabile telerute einfach mal nach 3 ringen abgeschnitten hat und damit diese Gesellen gejagt hat. 

Gefangen hast du den mit ner ganzen Sepia, lebend? 

Finds übrigens toll, dass du dich meldest. Hier ist glaub ich einfach grad keiner im Urlaub oder kurz davor. Außer t-Dieter und sein Jamaica. Demnach gibts hier wohl grad nix zu diskutieren.


----------



## ulfisch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe ich bei mir in der Arbeit abgestaubt.
Hat auch Informationen zu Fangzeiten, Ködern Angelarten usw.
Nicht Kurt Riener aber auch gut, günstig und vor Allem verfügbar.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Steinbachs-Naturfuhrer-Meeresfische-Bucher-Romane-13533-/291056501656
Also das ist nicht meins, meins behalte ich natürlich


----------



## -BRUCE- (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zusammen...

Ich habe den Kollegen einem befreundeten Mallorciner mitgebracht und die gute Senora hat Ihn dann auf dem Grill zubereitet... #6

Gefangen mit totem Sepia aus dem Mercadona, auf Grund mit Durchlaufmontage und Einzelhaken. Und jooo, das war ein wahrhaft nasser Sack am Haken. Aber wirklich auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig so einen Apparillo in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu befördern! :q

Vielen Dank auf jeden fall nochmal an Alle für die doch hilfreichen Tips hier im Thread und im Forum.

Das nächste Mal würde ich aber gerne auch mal vom Boot angreifen...

Grüße


----------



## glavoc (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Bruce,
schau mal hier im Link die traditionelle Methode...funktioniert auch vom Ufer (größere Krebse gehen auch..). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH4h5L3EiUk&list=PL58864E38F0A85D79


----------



## -BRUCE- (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Glavoc,

Danke für den Link. Werde ich mir gleich mal angucken!

Viele Grüße


----------



## ulfisch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle reportage...danke Dir.
der Typ auf seinem Kabineboot ist geil bisschen angeln bisschen essen:m


----------



## glavoc (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja, ich liebe diese Reportage...leider auf kroatisch. Aber man kann sich viele Angel - Techniken vom Boot abgucken. Bekomme da immer Heimweh..
lg

PS. Handleine rulez


----------



## ulfisch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja vieles kenne ich ähnlich oder genau so aus GR,
das Schleppen mit den Fischfetzen auf Oktapus allerdings nicht.
Ich kenne es nur Nachts mit Lampen oder Tagsüber mit Harpunen aller Art oder mit einem 100-200Gr. Blei mit weißem Leinen umwickelt unten ein Drilling, zum vertikal Fischen.

Die Lamgleinen mit Fussbällen als Schwimmer und lebend Kalamari waren auf Dentex oder?
Wie hältert ihr die Viecher, muss mir für den Urlaub noch überlegen, wie ich Köderfische über Nacht hältere.
Entweder ein Setzkescher oder ein Eimer mit Luftpumpe dachte ich mir.


----------



## glavoc (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Ulifisch - keine Fischfetzen, sondern *ganze Fische*! Nachts mit "Feral" (eine mit Gas betriebene Lampe mit max. 1000 Kandel), wird nur betrieben, wenn gleichzeitig "Bonaca" ist. D.h. das Meer ist nachts glatt wie ein Spiegel!

Dein mit "weißem Leinen umwickeltes" Blei - denke du meinst einen "Pes(ch)kafondo"? English:LeadSquidJig.

Die "Langleine" ist keine! Unter Langleine verstehe ich 150-200 Haken an einer stärkeren Leine/Mono...das was du da gesehen hast ist die "Samica" eine Mono mit Schwimmerstyropor/oder wie hier Fußball...mit *einer* Anbiss-Stelle, wo er einfach den fast toten Kalamar anködert und ihn auf Grund lässt...fangen kann er dann von Conger, Rochen, Brassen bis .... Dentex uvm...*davor war er auf* Dentex und Holzmakrele aus...(Trolling mit Handleine (ca. 1 mm) und fast insgesamt 1kg kleinerer Bleie vorgeschaltet...
so wie z.Bsp. Pasmanac seine Fische fängt! (kroat. teska Panula).

Meistens, werden die Hornhechte noch bei der Ausfahrt ausm Hafen an unbeschwerter Mono gefangen (schleppen)...oder aber oft im Köderfischbecken an Bord gehalten...
Hältern kannst du die in einem Eimer, denn du mit Deckel und vielen kl. Löchern versiehst...an Seil anbinden, Deckel drauf & über die Bordwand ins Meer setzen...Übrigens wird in der Reihe auch ein guter Zackenbarsch von 12 kg gefangen...
Aber die gibts auch viel größer, wie dieser Italiener beim Harpunieren feststellen mußte^^:http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b02_1347949033
lg


----------



## ulfisch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Irgendwie kam es mir blöd vor Fische zu schreiben..ich dachte wir wissen was ich meinte:m
Langleinen kenne ich genau so wie du es bescgreibst Paragadia auf Griechisch wusste bloß nicht wie ich es nenne soll.

Mit Lampe un Harpune habe ich als Kind einmal auf Oktapus gefischt, dass war mit das geilste was ich je gemacht habe, man konnt in 4-5m tiefe alles sehen...genial.
Ich glaube ich habe damals ca. 9 Stück gefangen von denen wie 6 behalten haben.
2 davon haben wir dem Bootsbesitzer  geschenkt 4 wollte mein Vater Lufttrocknen damit ich sie mit nach GER nehmen kann:m
Sind alle vergammelt#6 in den Jahren davor hat er sich noch 2 von einer Katze klauen lassen von allen Kraken die ich als Kind gefangen habe sind ca. nur 50% im Kochtopf gelandet.

Ja das Schleppsystem hat m,ich sehr stark an Pasmanacs erinnert.
Die ganzen Bleie sind ja eh unmöglich mit Rolle zu fischen, vielleicht lege ich mir auch so ein einfaches Schleppsystem zu#6


Ich will/muss/sollte dieses jahr meine Köfis Hornies oder Meeräschen am Vortag fangen um am nächsten Tag gleich schleppen gehen zu können.


Zackies sind so geile Viecher  eigentlich sollte man sie gar nicht fangen sind sowieso stark bedroht im Mittelmeer soweit ich weiß.
Dann wünsche ich dem Vieh mal guten Appetit:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Zackis sollen aber nunmal auch verdammt lecker sein. Ich hab bisher noch nicht einmal einen gesehen. Es gibt sie aber, das ist klar. Gerade als taucher steht man da dann natürlich auch vor einem Gewissenskonflikt, wenn man denn einen fangen sollte. Mein Vater würde einen Mero niemals wieder reinwerfen. Eigentlich ist es mir dann lieber es beißt ein dicker Dentex. Da hab ich nicht so das schlechte Gewissen, obgleich es auch sehr schöne Tiere sind. Und auch sehr lecker! #6

Zum Thema mal hier einen super Fang vom Josep: http://pescacostabrava.blogspot.de/2014/01/4-enero-buen-mero-jigging-cumpliendo.html 

Und da wir gerade wieder bei Köderfischen sind, sie müssen ja nicht leben. Wie montiert ihr denn einen toten Kalmar, Fisch oder eine Sepia? Falls jemand mal ein Foto davon gemacht hat oder es einfach beschreiben mag. Würde mich drüber freuen. Bin noch nicht so ganz zufrieden mit meiner Kalmarmontage. 
Beim Kalmar fische ich z.B. in etwa eine Livebait Montage mit 2 Hooks einer vorne durch und einer durch nen Arm. Das neigt aber leider zum Taumeln, hat auch bisher noch nix erbracht. 
Mit Fisch habe ich ganz am Anfang mal probiert. Mit Sorells/Jurels/ Bastardmakrelen heißen sie glaub ich zu Deutsch. Die kamen ausm Taumeln garnicht mehr raus, habs dann aufgegeben. Hat da jemand noch Tipps zu? 

Jesus hat dies wochenende bei uns ganz gut gefangen bzgl Sepias und mein Vater fliegt nächste Woche runter. Zu gerne würd ich mit!


----------



## Franz_x (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Scorp,

für toten Köderfisch verwende ich ein Wobbler-System. Wenn Du ihn mit Blei am Seitenarm grundnah schleppst, dann würde ich ihm mit Styropor soviel Auftrieb geben, dass er schwebt oder langsam aufsteigt. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Nightfall (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Dein mit "weißem Leinen umwickeltes" Blei - denke du meinst einen "Pes(ch)kafondo"? English:LeadSquidJig.



In Griechenland heisst es "Mprakarola" und es sieht so aus :

http://www.tsourosmarine.gr/mediaupload/eshop/squid_jigs/bragarola_2.jpg

und es gibt unendliche Varianten :

- Nur weisse fische (kunstl.). Wiess wirkt sehr lockend für Kraken.
- Weiss und silbrige fische
- Zusätzlich 1 totes fisch als köderfisch
- Missung aus Kunstl.Fische und solche Krebsen : http://www.thalassashop.com/images/thumbs/0002300.jpeg

usw.

Mann fischt mit diesem System Vertikal. Es ist sehr erfolgreich vor allem im Herbst und Winter wo sie um Durchschnit grosser sind.

Noch eine Traditionelle Montage: Hühnerfuß + Fisch : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOw50pHhTNg

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Momentan ist mein Vater unten in Spanien. Die Bedingungen sind allerdings bisher nicht so gut gewesen. Viel Welle aus Süd, das macht ein Angeln eigentlich nur im Hafen möglich. Da hats aber auf einen Jig gerappelt. Schöner Aguja oder zu Deutsch Hornhecht für meinen Vater. 
Würde zu gerne auch! 9 Wochen noch wenn ich mich nicht irre. Sonst noch jemand irgendwo unterwegs?


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Jungs, der Urlaub kommt näher(heute eingereicht 1.-18-Mai) aber ist immer noch fern.
ich will dieses Frühjahr verstärkt Spinnfischen(früh und spät) und auch den Ansitz verfeinern.

Letztes Jahr gab es da noch das ein oder andere Problem.

Köder: Kalamariarme gingen gut aber der oberhit waren sie nicht.
An die Würmer(Bibi?) komme ich(zum Glück:q)nicht ran.
Garnelen(frische), da hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sie schon beim Wurf abfliegen, kann ich sie mit Gummi sichern oder würde das die Viecher zu sehr abschrecken, zudem möchte ich das Meer nicht mehr als nötig zumüllen
Ich würde an Muscheln,Garnelen und Fisch herankommen+Supermarkt
gibt es noch gute Alternativen.

Ansonsten finde ich an den Felsen die üblichen Saugmuscheln und Krebse, die sind aber nicht über Durchschnitt.
Irgendjemand erwähnte mal die großen(lila?) Muscheln, die man auch ab und zu an den Felsen findet.


Mein größeres Problem ist aber die Montage.
Letztes Jahr verdrallte das Vorfach sehr schnell, manchmal nach 3 Würfen manchmal nach 10-15 und war nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Lässt sich da gegensteuern?

Als ich abfuhr, konnte ich an der Fährstation Angler und ihre Montagen beobachten.

Sie hatten eine ca.0,35-0,4mm Hauptschnur(Mono) auf der lief ein Röhrchen ca. 2cm aus dem im 90 Gradwinkel der Wirbel mit Karabiner kam an dem hing ein ca. 40cm langes 0,25mm FC Vorfach mit einem 4er Haken.
Unter dem Röhrchen war eine grüne Perle, dann wieder ein Wirbel mit Karabiner und das Blei bzw. könnte es auch ein Vorfach vor dem Blei gegeben haben.

Also waren Blei und Haken+Vorfach schnell wechselbar.
Das Vorfach mit Haken lief auf der Hauptschnur und das Blei war fest.
Könnte die Montage so besser zu werfen sein?

Ich hatte es mir aufgezeichnte aber ich finde die Skizze nicht mehr#q

Ziele dieses Jahr:
Eine Brasse oder einen Wolfsbarsch/Makrele ect. beim Spinnen fangen.
Eine schöne Brasse 25cm+ beim Ansitzfischen
Erfolgreiches Schleppen 1Fisch+
Köderfischproblem lösen:m
Jigging mal ausprobieren 

Ist eh schon wieder viel:vik:


----------



## broki (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfish

wenn du frische garnelen nimmst sollte das eigentlich kein grosses Problem sein. ansonsten:
für die garnelen ein wurmhaken nehmen..also einer der am Schenkel ebenfalls wiederhaken hat..
dazu: http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...MNiX3fLg6WuwqF&shop_param=cid=20&aid=360.002&

schreckt sie nicht ab solange du nicht übertreibst.

anti tangle tube benutzen..statt wie hier futterkorb halt ein blei:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186461


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja danke Broki, das müsste wohl funktionieren.
Vielleicht wurden die Garnelen auch zu schnell abgefressen, darauf stehen alle Fische|rolleyes
Werde da noch etwas probieren oder mir vielleicht mal einen Teig mischen mich juckt es schon dermaßen|uhoh:


----------



## broki (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielleicht wurden die Garnelen auch zu schnell abgefressen, darauf stehen alle Fische|rolleyes


genau das ist das problem.. desswegen sind andere Köder vielleicht doch aussichtsreicher weil die kleinen da nicht so draufschiessen..
versuchs u.U. mal mit sardinen, einer halben oder Stücken..wenns sargos hatt eine Bank..


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab ja mal mit hähnchenbrust geangelt. Das fressen die kleinen (außer Bogas) auch nicht.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurden die Garnelen auch zu schnell abgefressen, darauf stehen alle Fische|rolleyes
> 
> 
> genau das ist das problem.. desswegen sind andere Köder vielleicht doch aussichtsreicher weil die kleinen da nicht so draufschiessen..
> versuchs u.U. mal mit sardinen, einer halben oder Stücken..wenns sargos hatt eine Bank..


Werde ich auch mal testen, eine meiner 1. Aktivitäten wird der Gang zum Fischgeschäft sein.

Ich habe auch mal die kleinen Muscheln, die man im Sand findet als Köder genommen und zwar so, dass ich den Haken in die Muschel inkl Schale gefummelt habe, bekam aber leider keinen Biss.
Eigentlich sollte das gut gehen;+



Nope keine Hünerbrust obwohl ich meiner Freundin oft androhe, dass sie mal an den Haken kommt aber eigentlich spiele ich da auf etwas anders an:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab am liebsten Einsiedlerkrebse benutzt! Ist gut zu befestigen und wird gerne genommen. Auf Sand erspart man sich dann schon sehr viel Kleinzeugs. 

Ich lade vielleicht später mal noch Fotos hoch. Mein Dad war nochmal mit Erfolg angeln, hat leider einen Wolfsbarsch verloren. Wäre sein erster gewesen... 
Die Spananier Ivan&Co haben heute geile Zackis gefangen.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich hab am liebsten Einsiedlerkrebse benutzt! Ist gut zu befestigen und wird gerne genommen. Auf Sand erspart man sich dann schon sehr viel Kleinzeugs.
> 
> Ich lade vielleicht später mal noch Fotos hoch. Mein Dad war nochmal mit Erfolg angeln, hat leider einen Wolfsbarsch verloren. Wäre sein erster gewesen...
> Die Spananier Ivan&Co haben heute geile Zackis gefangen.


Ist doch ein super Anfang, einen mal an den Haken zu bekommen, das wird noch#6
Stimmt Einsidlerkrebse habe ich früher auch benutzt, da gibts genug

Was ich mal probieren will ist ein Köfi am Jighaken, den müsste man doch auch im Freiwasser bzw. über Sand gut fischen können.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also wenn ich mit ganzer Sardine gefischt habe, hab ich das so gemacht: Stück Stahl mit nem Circle Hook dran. Dann die Stahlsehen durch den Fisch, alles mit so einem speziellen dehnbaren Befestigungsband fest machen und dann einfach frei hinterm Boot. Super um Makrelen zu fangen, hatte ich eigentlich garnicht gedacht. War auf Bonitos aus. Warum unbedingt ein Jighaken?

Wolf dran ist natürlich super, aber wenn du ihn schon siehst und er dann ausschlitzt ärgert man sich doch nachher mehr als wenn man ihn nie dran gehabt hätte. Oder?


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit ganzer Sardine gefischt habe, hab ich das so gemacht: Stück Stahl mit nem Circle Hook dran. Dann die Stahlsehen durch den Fisch, alles mit so einem speziellen dehnbaren Befestigungsband fest machen und dann einfach frei hinterm Boot. Super um Makrelen zu fangen, hatte ich eigentlich garnicht gedacht. War auf Bonitos aus. Warum unbedingt ein Jighaken?
> 
> Wolf dran ist natürlich super, aber wenn du ihn schon siehst und er dann ausschlitzt ärgert man sich doch nachher mehr als wenn man ihn nie dran gehabt hätte. Oder?


Also den Jighaken um praktisch damit Spin zu fischen bzw. um einen größeren Bereich ab zu fischen.

Ich hätte mich in dem Moment auch geärgert aber immerhin hätte ich meinen ersten Wolf an die Angel bekommen, so viel hat dein Pappa also nicht falsch gemacht#6
finde ich besser als gar nicht zu wissen ob der Fisch überhaupt beißt.

Du hast das Stahlvorfach also durch den Fisch gezogen, klingt sinnvoll, ich bräuchte sowieso eine Ködernadel.
Kam das Band dann um den Fisch?


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja genau. Der Stahl ist dann so 15cm lang. An einer seite der Haken und an der anderen Seite eine Schlaufe. Da kannste dann einfach mitm Karabiner rein, hat den Vorteil, dass du direkt wieder rauswerfen kannst während du den anderen Köder wieder fertig machst. Zum Befestigen habe ich dann dieses " hilo elastico" heißt es im spanischen. Da machste dann außen bisschen was von rum, denn Sardinen sind ganz schön weich  Hat bei mir ganz gut geklappt, aber war kein Spinnfischen!

Klar Wolf träumen wir von. Ist echt schwierig, gibt nur wenige Tage wo es gut läuft. Der Köder wurde inzwischen auch versenkt


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das hört sich gut an, die Sardinen/Sardellen sind leider echt sehr weich.
Habe die mal an der Mehrhakenleinen(Poliangistro) gefischt
die wurden von Krabben ect. ratz fatz bis auf die Gräten abgenagt.

Ich muss aufpassen nicht alles gleichzeitig zu probieren#t


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach wieso nicht? Ich find es gut wenn man ganz situationsabhängig seine Angelarten wählen kann. Konzentriere mich ja auch nicht nur auf eine Sache. Ich hab immer mal neue Sachen, die ich ausprobieren will. Die bereite ich dann vor und geb ihnen mal ne Chance wenn Gelegenheit oder Lust dazu besteht. Manche Sachen probiere ich dann zwar nicht unbedingt direkt aus, aber das ist doch ok solange der Rest Spaß und Erfolg bringt. 

Wenn ich Schleppangle habe ich doch immer was parat, falls mal Bonitos hochkommen. Wäre doch dumm sich stur auf eine Sache zu fixieren!


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fotos für Personen mit Fernweh

In Spanien läuft die Fischerei grad richtig gut. Und ich bin nicht da :O


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri an deinen Dad! Rockfishing an nem Hotspot - schöner Platz! 

ach ja, Oktopus und Co...DIE kroat. "Hausmarke": DTD
http://www.dtd.hr/web/en/products

viel Spaß beim Stöbern


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA auf DTD schwören viele Kroaten. Bin mit Yamashita und YoZuri aber auch zufrieden  

Und ulfisch, die Brassen sind alle mit Kunstköder gefangen.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#q
dieses Jahr werde ich mir auch eine holen und wenn ich das erst einmal raus habe DANN KRACHTS:vik:

Schöne Fische mehr braucht der Mensch doch gar nicht


----------



## glavoc (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na, noch zudem mit deiner neuen Rute!


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na das hoffe ich doch:m, ist mir aber auch egal wenn es mit meiner 100 Euro Combo klappen sollte, Hauptsache Rumpeldiebumpel.

Eigentlich bin ich da ganz zuversichtlich, ich habe im Sommer nur von 4 Spots gefischt und auch nur 4 mal jeweils 1-2 Stunden in der früh.
Wenn ich da mal an einsamere Plätze gehe bzw. mehr Strecke mache wird das und ein paar Hornies und 2 Schriftbarsche gabs auch schon#6

Wie es aussieht kommt ein Kumpel und sein Bruder mit, die Angeln auch sehr sehr gerne wenn man sich gegenseitig motiviert ist es immer besser.


----------



## Finolex (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gefangen Mitte Oktober 2013 in einer Bucht zwischen Fethiye und Marmaris um ungf. 07:00 nach nur 5 Minuten.

Auf Grund mit einfachsten Mitteln (Stück Wurst). Ich weiß bis heute nicht um welchen Fisch es sich handelt! Habe zur Sicherheit Handschuhe angezogen, den armen Kerl befreit und ihm die Freiheit geschenkt.

LG
Finolex

Edit sagt: Bilder exististieren schon in einem anderen Beitrag, daher hier der Link.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280705


----------



## Roy Digerhund (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sieht mir sehr nach einem Petermännchen aus. Das Tierchen hätte dir deinen Urlaub richtig versauen können.
Gruss ROY


----------



## glavoc (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eindeutig Petermännchen. Giftig sind die Dornen am Kiemendeckel und die erste (vom Maul her) Rückenflosse. Übrigens ist dem Fisch die Giftigkeit seiner Stacheln/Flossenstrahlen bewußt, d.h. er versucht auch aktiv dich zu stechen!

Und wie die so reinhauen...am Anfang denkste da ist was größeres dran..^^


----------



## Nightfall (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petermännchen um genauer zu sein : Trachinus draco. Der grosste von den Petermännchen.


----------



## alejandro (24. Februar 2014)

*Komplettausstattung für Adria - Profis gefragt*

Hallo

ich möchte vom Boot aus (eher selten von der Küste) in Kroatien auf Doraden, Wolfsbarsch, Hornhecht, Steinbutt, Tintenfisch, verchiedene Brassen etc. zu angeln.

Ich möchte mir zwei Kombos zum Spinnfischen und fürs leichte Pilken kaufen.  
Auch fürs Posen und eventuell Grungfischen.

Hätte mir folgende Kombo vorgestellt

PENN OVERSEAS PRO - SW SPIN 20-80g
entweder in 2,7m oder 3,0 Meter?

PENN SPINFISHER SSV4500LL

Fluaorcarbon STROFT FC1 

STROFT GTP R 
hellgrau oder silbergrau?
Welche Tragkraft?

Ich werde meistens kleinere Fische Fangen (wie auf den ersten drei Fotos)


----------



## alejandro (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Komplettausstattung für Adria - Profis gefragt*

Ich möchte aber auch gerüstet sein für größere, der Steinbutt hatte 9kg
die fotos hat ein Freund geschickt:

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe

LG Alexander


----------



## alejandro (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Komplettausstattung für Adria - Profis gefragt*

habe ich es im falschen Forum geschrieben falls ja bitte verschieben. Wundere mich dass mir keiner helfen kann oder will...#c


----------



## glavoc (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Komplettausstattung für Adria - Profis gefragt*

nette Fische die dein Kumpel fängt. Petri! Vor allem der Steinbutt is nicht gerade sooo häufig in der Größe unten in der Adria zu fangen. Aber auch der Dentex ist okay 
Zum Tackle..Halte dich doch ganz einfach an die Auswahl deines Kollegen. Zumindest werdet ihr ja unter gleichen Bedingungen fischen. Für Wolfsbarsch ist die von dir genannte Kombo mir selbst viel zu Heavy....du machst viele Würfe allein schon um sie zu finden....auch gibt es nicht gerade viele KuKö in der WG Klasse. Die meisten von meinen wiegen zw. 12-20g, ein paar bis 28g...auch für Kalamar ist die Rute viel zu stark...aber für Dentex oder Steinbutt passt die Kombo auf jeden Fall. Mit der Schnurstärke ist es auch nicht ganz so einfach...Dentex Vorfach ist meist 1mm stark, bei Wolfsbarsch reicht jedoch schon  oft0,24/0,28mm. Fischt du jetzt aber mit dem Dentex Vorfach auf Wolfsbarsche minderst du deine Quote erheblich. Deshalb würde ich zwei unterschdl. bespulte Spulen mitnehmen. Angelläden sind, wenn eine größere Küstenstadt in der Nähe, meist besser ausgestattet als hier so mancher Onlineshop. Wenn du eine leichte Spinnrute (10-30g) und in 3m Länge noch zuhause hast, nimm die mit...fürs Küstenspinnen 
lg


----------



## pasmanac (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> ..oder aber oft im Köderfischbecken an Bord gehalten...
> Hältern kannst du die in einem Eimer, denn du mit Deckel und vielen kl. Löchern versiehst...an Seil anbinden, Deckel drauf & über die Bordwand ins Meer setzen...





> Ich will/muss/sollte dieses jahr meine Köfis Hornies oder Meeräschen am Vortag fangen um am nächsten Tag gleich schleppen gehen zu können.



Hornies lebend hältern geht nur gut in einem Behältnis, in dem sie sich ausstrecken können, wenn man Hornies in runden Eimern hältert, in denen sie gekrümmt sind, machen sie bald schon die Krätsche!

Über Nacht Hornies lebend hältern ist auch nicht einfach, da sie sehr empfindlich sind!
Wenn man sie im Meer hältert und sie ständig ohne Fluchtmöglichkeit Aug-in-Aug mit ihren Fressfeinden sind, machen sie auch bald die Krätsche.

Ich habe im Boot ein Lebendköderbecken (aus einer großen Kühlbox gebaut) mit Timer für die Seewasserpumpe, so kommt regelmäßig frisches Seewasser in´s Becken und die Fische sind frei von äusseren Stressfaktoren. Überleben aber dennoch nicht immer alle.
Am besten immer frischen KöFi fangen!


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Komplettausstattung für Adria - Profis gefragt*



alejandro schrieb:


> habe ich es im falschen Forum geschrieben falls ja bitte verschieben. Wundere mich dass mir keiner helfen kann oder will...#c


ja, ich denke, dass du hier besser aufgehoben bist als in Bootsangeln und Kutterangeln (Hochseeangeln)


----------



## pasmanac (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Komplettausstattung für Adria - Profis gefragt*



glavoc schrieb:


> Dentex Vorfach ist meist *1mm stark*



Viel zu dick ! Meine Dentex-FC´s sind 0,50-0,60 und das auf der Handleine, wenn´s mit Stäbchen angelst, kannst auch 0,35-0,40 nehmen ! Gilt allerdings fürs Trolling mit KöFi. 
Per Spin auf Dentex dürfte, bis auf evtl. Glückstreffer, kaum von Erfolg gekrönt sein - und wenn, dann sind es Kleinfische, da reicht am Stäbchen auch 0,20er FC !

Das war mein letzter von 4,5KG mit Handleine und 0,50er FC:
Ca. 0.30h später hatte ich einen noch größeren am Haken, der mir dann einen 5.0 Owner geradegebogen, FC hat gehalten !


----------



## glavoc (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Cool, danke pasmanac für dein Feedback! Hast du nie Verluste durch "abzwacken"des FC durch den Zubatac/Dentex gehabt? Ich hab` schon von 0,8 mm FC gehört, welches durchgezwackt wurde...aber Leute erzählen Viel^^ 
lg

PS. Hältern/Ulifish sprach irgendwo von Meeräschen, die er lebend anködert, jedoch hab` ich das falsch verständlich formuliert, so dass mein Post auch falsch verstanden werden kann. Danke dir für die Korrektur (aber ein Hornhecht passt ja auch nicht in nen Eimer  )...
lg


----------



## ulfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Euch Jungs, es ging mir mehr um Meeräschen, jetzt im Frühjahr habe ich kaum Hornies gesehen.
ich hatte auch an eine einfache Aquariumpumpe gedacht die Luft ins Wasser bläßt.
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=luftpumpe%20aquarium&client=safari&sa=X&rls=en&biw=1390&bih=860&tbm=isch&tbnid=e1iNYPehkpeSDM%3A&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fitm%2FHailea-ACO-9610-Membranpumpe-Luftpumpe-Aquarium-Teich-%2F110854150632&docid=qWpAj-YQVkZYsM&imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.koi-spirit.de%2Fimages%2Fprodukte%2Fi10%2F10629-ACO-9610.jpg&w=513&h=396&ei=-ygPU8jKFsq64ASi_IGYBQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=271&page=1&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=0CGwQrQMwBw

Sollte in einem 20-30L Eimer für Meeräschen reichen


----------



## pasmanac (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Hast du nie Verluste durch "abzwacken"des FC durch den Zubatac/Dentex gehabt? Ich hab` schon von 0,8 mm FC gehört, welches durchgezwackt wurde...aber Leute erzählen Viel



Genau, die Leute erzählen viel - und nein, bisher noch kein einziger Schnurdurchbeisser (was natürlich nicht auszuschließen ist).

Der Dentex hat zwar große scharfe Zähne, da er aber eher ein Jürgen Vogel Gebiss mit großen Lücken zw. den Zähnen- und relativ lange Zähne hat, legt sich die Schnur, wenn er den Haken tief schluckt, meist zwischen die Zähne. Zudem ist er am Haken eher gemäßigt, kein Kämpfer wie z.B. ein Bonito.



> jetzt im Frühjahr habe ich kaum Hornies gesehen.



Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass sie nicht im Neonkostüm aus dem Wasser springend "Hallo Ulfisch" rufen !?:q

Ich habe schon vor 3-4 Wochen 6Stck. in 40Min. gefangen (Boot-Trolling-gelbe Wollfäden).#h


----------



## glavoc (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hej Berlusconi^^ - Petri zum schönen Dentex! Lache mich immer noch halb kaputt über deinen "Jürgen Vogel Gebiss"-Vergleich^^  ...

bin erst im April? wieder unten...(zumindest kann ich wenigstens bald auf Forelle )


----------



## pasmanac (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> ich hatte auch an eine einfache Aquariumpumpe gedacht die Luft ins Wasser bläßt.
> Sollte in einem 20-30L Eimer für Meeräschen reichen



Theoretisch: ja, praktisch: bedingt ! 

Wenn Du in der warmen Jahreszeit angelst, wärmt sich das Wasser im Eimer sehr schnell auf, zu dem scheiden die Fische auch Unrat und Schuppen aus/ab, verschmutzen so das Wasser, das mindert alles immens die Lebenskräfte!


----------



## ulfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Genau, die Leute erzählen viel - und nein, bisher noch kein einziger Schnurdurchbeisser (was natürlich nicht auszuschließen ist).
> 
> Der Dentex hat zwar große scharfe Zähne, da er aber eher ein Jürgen Vogel Gebiss mit großen Lücken zw. den Zähnen- und relativ lange Zähne hat, legt sich die Schnur, wenn er den Haken tief schluckt, meist zwischen die Zähne. Zudem ist er am Haken eher gemäßigt, kein Kämpfer wie z.B. ein Bonito.
> 
> ...




Im Sommer sind unsere Küstengewässer eher eine HornieSuppe
letztes Frühjahr habe ich kaum welche gesehen bzw. kann es auch sein, dass sie etwas weiter draussen sind.

Toller Dentex#6
fangen will


----------



## pasmanac (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Toller Dentex#6
> fangen will



Raus fahrn Du musst !


----------



## ulfisch (11. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

 nix los hier und ich habe gerade nichts anderes im Kopf
Jungs macht mich heiß:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Irgendwie sind hier auch 2 Seiten Diskussion an mir vorbeigegangen. 

Mal zum Dentex: ich fische 0,50er FC. Das hat den 4kg Dentex gehalten. Und den Bluefish auch  Problematisch ist sowieso eher wenn der Fisch in die Struktur geht. Hab nach meinem Fang auch 5m abgeschnitten die einfach angeraut waren. Prinzipiell gilt natürlich immer nur so viel wie nötig um die bissquote maximal zu halten. 

Zum Kalmis fangen nehm ich die selbe Rute wie zum Spinnen. Klappt super damit. 

Ende der Woche ists noch einen Monat hin :k


----------



## ulfisch (12. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Scorp, hast du ausschließlich mit lebenden Kalamaren gefischt und auch eine Montage benutzt, auf der 1 Haken verschiebbar ist?

Denke auch, dass ich nicht extra eine Rute zum Kopffüßler fangen brauche.
Wieso werden die Gewichtsangaben da in eigenen Klassen angegeben?|kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Werden sie das? 

Hab noch garnicht mit lebendem kalmar gefischt. Nur mit lebender sepia. Dann mit stahl also haken eher semiverschiebbar. Meistens aber mit totem zeugs geschleppt


----------



## ulfisch (19. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch Deinen Fang mit einem Toten erschleppt?
Mann ich halte es nicht mehr aus:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja genau. Geht mir ähnlich. Wäre ein guter Ausgleich für den ganzen Stress den ich momentan hab. Noch 3,5 wochen wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. März 2014)

*Kunstköder fürs Mittelmeer*

Moin allerseits
Mit Fangmeldungen kann ich im Moment leider auch nicht dienen.
Aber es wird langsam Zeit das tackle zu ergänzen.
Mit meinen diversen Naturködermontagen + Methoden bin ich ja ganz zufrieden , aber was Kunstköder angeht bin ich völlig blank.Wenig probiert und noch weniger gefangen.
Ich wollte dies Jahr mal versuchen das bischen zu ändern.
Einsatzgebiet meist wahrscheinlich vom Boot aus ,20-50 m tief.Auch mal näher an den Felsen oder Flussmündung wos dann flacher ist.
Fische die regelmäßig da sind: Diverse Makrelenarten finden sich fast immer, ab Hochsommer dann Bonitos, manche Jahre Mahis.
Am Grund Brassenarten/Doraden /Dentex und diverse Grundfische,im Bereich Flussmündung Wo-Bas.Das übliche halt.Ich will nicht gleich auf die Predatoren los,lieber erstmal erfolgreich auf die keineren probieren die meistens auch tatsächlich da sind.
Hab mal bischen gestöbert:Meine Idee isses es erstmal mit kleineren *casting jigs* zu versuchen.So 20-60 g dachte ich.Sollten doch recht vielseitig einsetzbar sein über diesen Tiefenbereich.
Was immer wieder genannt wird fürs Mittelmeer ist z.B der *Molix jugulo*.Habt ihr Erfahrung damit oder gern auch alternative Vorschläge?
Ist auch leider nicht so leicht zu beschaffen in D. und nicht grad günstg .Ich hab nur goodrig gefunden,da fehlen aber Größen +Farben .
Dazu wollte ich mir noch ein paar Gummis mit Bleikopf zulegen ,da schreib ich aber lieber später nochmal n paar Sätze zu,das wird sonst schon wieder zu unübersichtlich bei dem riesigen Angebot.
#h
p.s. ach so,beissen Mittelmeermakrelen auf jigs ,oder was?In der Nordsee fängt man die klassisch ja mit Federpaternostern,das funzt aber im Mittelmeer nicht,oder doch?


----------



## Salt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Dieter,

du kannst jeden Jig/Pilker nehmen der nicht S-förmig gebogen ist.
Ich selbst benutze Illex Kenbu & Maria Mucho Lucier, sind aber auch nicht günstig.
Der Molix wird vor allem deswegen häufig erwähnt, weil Molix in Südeuropa eine echt erfolgreiche Marke ist, anders als in D
Eisele Power Select & King Select sollten auch gut funktionieren, genauso wie viele "Billig-Zocker" (mir fällt grad kein Bsp. ein) wie gesagt, nur grade müssen sie sein, sonst laufen sie beim Jiggen nicht richtig!
Farben: Silber, Blau/Silber, Grün/Silber & Pink
Ab 60g machen auch Blade-/Needlejigs wie der Williamson Abyss sinn, dann mit Assisthooks...

Zu den Makrelen, hab selbst noch keine im MM gefangen, Paternoster sollte da aber auch funktionieren. In den Angelshops gibt's ja reichlich Auswahl an Sabiki's (feinere Paternoster) die sind wohl für Makrele (u. Stöker)


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit Federn klappt das mit den Makrelen und die werden vmtl auch auf Jigs beißen. Eigentlich eine coole Idee das mal auszuprobieren.

Molix Jugolo wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. Von der Küste hat man zuviele Abrisse, aber wenn man vom Boot aus angelt ist man da schon besser vor geschützt v.a. wenn man z.B. Bonitos anwirft. Kannst ja einfach mal einen kaufen und ausprobieren.


----------



## ulfisch (24. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> du kannst jeden Jig/Pilker nehmen der nicht S-förmig gebogen ist.
> Ich selbst benutze Illex Kenbu & Maria Mucho Lucier, sind aber auch nicht günstig.
> ...


Entschuldige, dass ich so blöd fragen muss aber warum dürfen die Jigs nicht gebogen ein?


----------



## pasmanac (24. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich nehme euch mal mit auf meinen Angelausflug von vor einer Woche....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCz3Fy1dD7M #h


----------



## DerDude (24. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln auf Sardinien? Bin im Mai ein paar Tage dort und muss, glaube ich, online diese Anmeldung ausfüllen..
http://www.politicheagricole.it/flex/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/190

Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht und kann mir erklären wie das geht? Oder gehts evtl auch ohne diese Erlaubnis?

Beste Grüße,

David


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. März 2014)

*Kukös nochmal*

Salt,der von Maria sieht sehr ähnlich aus wie der Molix.Sieht der nur gut aus oder fängst auch damit?Mit den Sabikis das guck ich mir nochmal näher an.
Hab grad nochmal gestöbertie Kukö Diskussion ist ja nicht neu hier im thread.Nur wirkliche Erkenntnisse hatte ich bisher nicht draus gezogen.Die Liste von Glavoc hatte ich gesehen mit edlem teuren Plastic nobler Marken,die leider nix gefangen haben. |uhoh: .
Die wichtigste Frage blieb aber unbeantwortet:was funzt wirklich und was lohnt sich zu versuchen. Gibts da noch die eine oder andere Antwort drauf????
Die black minnow GuFis sollen ihr Geld wert sein??
Dario , mit edlen Eisen zwischen die Felsen zu werfen find ich auch problematisch.Wenn ich die am Grund versenke geht meine Laune den selben Weg,garantiert.


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mensch pasmanac.War so schön zum fahrn ,hast ganz vergessen die Angel reinzuschmeissen


----------



## Salt (24. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Maria-Jig ist noch plumper als der Molix, fängt aber trotzdem gut, bei mir bis jetzt Bluerunner & Baby-AJ's und natürlich die unvermeidbaren Eidechsenfische...
Vor allem fliegt das Ding sehr weit.

Jiggen vom Ufer macht mMn. ja erst bei mehr als 10m Wassertiefe sinn, es zwingt einen aber niemand, den Jig bis zum Grund sinken zu lassen. Einfach auswerfen, bis 3 o. 5 zählen und los geht's, dann gibt's auch kaum Hänger:q
In flacherem Wasser fische ich lieber mit Wobblern u. vor allem Oberflächenköder.

Grade sollten die Jigs sein, damit sie "Walk the Dog" laufen können, also im Zickzack. Die passende Führung sieht man zB. in den Videos von Markos Vidalis.
Die S-förmig gebogenen würden bei so einer Führung eher rotieren wie ein zu schnell geführter Blinker. Die sind halt für's Dorsche pilken gebaut

Die Illex Kenbu Jigs sind so ein Zwischending, die eine Seite flach, die andere asymmetrisch-kantig. Der fängt sehr gut mit schnellen, sehr kurzen Ruckbewegungen. Aber nur mit Drilling, mit den mitgelieferten Assisthooks hatte ich so nur Fehlbisse.

Die Black Minnows sollen für WoBa sehr gut sein, hab die selbst aber nicht probiert...
Für Barracudas bin ich immer noch am experimentieren mit Slug-Go's von Lunker City. Bisse hatte ich schon reichlich aber nur einmal auch einen gehakt. 
Und mit Gummi auf Cudas ist auch ganz schön zerstörerisch für die Köder!

Was mir immer wieder aufgefallen ist, viele Köder fangen nur bei einer ganz bestimmten Führungsweise & da machen Feinheiten oft den Unterschied. Das im Urlaub raus zu finden ist oft schwer.
Mit Poppern & Stickbaits geh ich zB. zuhause im Süßwasser trainieren und manchmal brauche ich mehrere Tage bis ein Popper so läuft wie ich das für gut halte. Manchmal kommt dabei dann auch ne ganz andere Führung als gedacht raus!


----------



## zulu (25. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Silvio !

ist ja ganz schön nervig deine fahrt bis ins blaue wasser

(speed-limit ...300m regel ...)

da haben wir es von murter doch besser

sind draußen noch keine oberflächenaktivitäten zu sehen die man anschleppen kann ?  keine kleinen thune unterwegs ?

hast du da vor kornati und dugiotok irgendwelche uw-strukturen zum jiggen oder grundfischen ?   

und was machen die palamidas vor deiner haustür ?

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## pasmanac (25. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> Hey Silvio !
> 
> ist ja ganz schön nervig deine fahrt bis ins blaue wasser
> 
> ...



Hey,

speedlimit und 300m ist überschauber (nur die zwei Nadelöhre..).

Tag war herrlich, leider ein Tag vor Vollmond und Bonaca wie aus dem Bilderbuch, Sardellen sind senkrecht nach unten gesunken.:c

In der Ecke ist der Meeresboden Flach wie die Oberfläche. Futterfischschwärme waren reichlich da, auch Tunas, aber sie wollten einfach nicht.#d

Palamidas heuer ganz schlecht: habe bisher zwei gefangen, dabei ist z.Zt. eigentlich "Palamida im Kanal" Zeit. Der Kanal ist voll mit Stellnetzen und die Profifischer mit ihren Kočas rauben was das Zeug hält, wohl weil grundlegende Änderungen im Fischereigesetz (Netzlängen, Maschenweiten..) demnächst in Kraft treten- bzw. getreten sind und die Aufsicht bald verstärkt kontrollieren soll.:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> Der Maria-Jig ist noch plumper als der Molix, fängt aber trotzdem gut, bei mir bis jetzt Bluerunner & Baby-AJ's und natürlich die unvermeidbaren Eidechsenfische...
> Vor allem fliegt das Ding sehr weit.
> 
> Jiggen vom Ufer macht mMn. ja erst bei mehr als 10m Wassertiefe sinn, es zwingt einen aber niemand, den Jig bis zum Grund sinken zu lassen. Einfach auswerfen, bis 3 o. 5 zählen und los geht's, dann gibt's auch kaum Hänger:q
> ...



Ich habe mir ein paar Little Jack Jigs zwischen 3 und 27GR. zugelegt um damit im Urlaub am Mittelmeer zu fischen.
Als absoluter Neuling bin ich damit jetzt 3 mal "üben gewesen"
ich muss die Rute nach rechts halten um überhaupt schnell Jiggen zu können.
Übungsleiter war auch bei mir Markos Vidalis(echt ein empfehlenswerter Tipp für Youtube).
Ich habe versucht schnell zu Jiggen, eine Mischung aus Jiggen und Spinnen und das normale "Gummifisch" Fischen.

Man lässt den Jig mit geöffnetem Bügel absinken damit er taumelt und nicht gleitet wie ein Gummi oder?

Naja ich konnte 2 Forellen und ein Hechtbiss verzeichnen...kein zu schlechter Start.
Wegen Hänger mache ich mir auch stark Sorgen, werde ihn wohl auch nicht bis zum Grund sinken lassen.
Ich muss mir auch noch Stellen suchen bei denen es steil runter geht aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich.

Wobbler, die definitiv schon bei mir am Meer gefangen haben sind der Rapala Maxrap13cm, der IMA Skimmer, der Lucky Craft slender pointer in Hering, und beim schleppen ein Yo-Zuri ...minnow, muss ich mal nachsehen.
Dazu kommt noch ein kleiner Bassday Oberflähenstickbait...kann ich auch mal sehen.
Waren aber alles (bis auf den Yo-Zuri) keine Fließbandfänger sondern eher Stückwerk|wavey:


----------



## broki (25. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ulifish

was für forellen hast du auf jigs gefangen?


----------



## zulu (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Tag war herrlich, leider ein Tag vor Vollmond und Bonaca wie aus dem Bilderbuch, Sardellen sind senkrecht nach unten gesunken.:c
> l.:vik:



So ist also die Situation.

Ich mag diese Tage sehr gern und habe mit folgender Methode regelmäßig Erfolg :

Startpunkt mit Boje markieren , 2-3 Kilo Sardelle raus mit langsamer Fahrt Strecke machen und dabei alle 2-3 Meter eine Sardelle oder mehr rauswerfen. So legst Du Dir eine "line" über eine meile.
Stoppen und Ankern.  ein-zwei Kilo Sardelle raus und dann sparsam weiter füttern .

Einen Köder ( am besten Sharun , weil hart ) auf Grund, einen ins Mittelwasser und einen direkt hinter das Boot.

Nach ein zwei Stunden , oder wenn nichts geht auf gleicher Weise zurück zum Startpunkt und es dort wieder probieren.

Wenn nichts geht , dann in eine andere Richtung eine neue "line" legen oder eben nach Hause fahren.

So fange ich in den oberen Schichten Iglun am Tag, sowie auch immer wieder fette Pagar  Ugur und nicht selten Scarpina auf den tiefen Köder. Wenn die Köder senkrecht nach unten gehen ist der Grund unter Dir absolut "hot"

Versuch das mal.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin 
Ob ihr das evtl mal übersetzen könntet??
Als "Naturköderangler" interessiert mich das auch.
Statt Boje geht doch genauso gps ,oder?Haut ihr da jedesmal min 5-10kg sardinas rein?
So ähnlich mach ichs letztlich auch ,nur mit weniger und auch viel kürzere Strecke.
Also sharun,pagar ugur  usw #c


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> ulifish
> 
> was für forellen hast du auf jigs gefangen?


Seefos am Ammersee und hatte an meinem Gewässer auch einen Biss auf einen Jig im Forellendesign ist aber ein Eigenbau von einem Freund eines Bekannten.
Die anderen Bisse hatte ich auf die Little Jacks zwischen 12 und 27 Gr.

Was ich noch sagen wollte, so habe ich immerhin etwas Vertrauen fassen können was bei mir mit das Wichtigste ist, Gummiviechern stehe ich ja immer noch so XXX gegenüber.
Trotz allem habe ich mir einen kleinen Schwung Gummizeugs bestellt Wurm und Aalimitate werde sie einfach mal testen.


----------



## pasmanac (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> Versuch das mal.
> 
> |wavey:
> 
> Z.



Am besten wird sein, Du zeigst mir das *direkt vor Ort*....#h



> Haut ihr da jedesmal min 5-10kg sardinas rein?



In den Wintermonaten (kurze Tage) sind es ca. zwei "Kašet" (Körbe), also ca. 14KG. Im Sommer geht man(n) unter vier Kašet gar nicht erst los.

Im Aug. letzten Jahres hatte ich gleich früh morgens gegen 5h einen Fisch (hat mir leider nach kurzem Fight das 80lbs. Vorfach abgerissen). Dann pünktlich zur Mittagszeit einen und abends gegen 19h nochmal einen. Da gingen knapp 30KG Sardellen drauf.

@Zulu: Hast Du Sardamat oder gute alte Handarbeit ?


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hm ,ja
bringt mich schon ein bischen ins grübeln ob ich besser mal in ein paar mehr Kisten anchovas investier anstatt in hightec japan/china plastics.siehe oben.
Hat mir bisher mehr Erfolg und auch mehr relaxten Spass gebracht.
Nochmal die Frage (zulu) was bedeutet sharun usw??oberonkel google konnte nicht helfen und ich hab den Verdacht ,dass das mit meinen eigenen Versuchen zu tun hat.
Zum Glück ,manchmal profitier ich von der "sardamat-line" der Nachbarn.das spart kilos 
lg der t-dieter


----------



## zulu (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ob ihr das evtl mal übersetzen könntet??
> 
> Also sharun,pagar ugur scarpina  usw #c



Stöcker, Sackbrasse, Conger  Roter Drachenkopf

:vik:

Bei mir sind es 2-3 Kisten , kosten bei Itica Murter 20-30 €.

Man kann aber auch mit weniger Erfolg haben. Einfach mit einem Makrelenvorfach die Köder selber fangen. Ist eh am besten sich frische Hakenköder zu fangen und die Sardinen in erster Linie zum chummen zu verwenden.

Oft gibt es überhaupt keine Sardinen, gerade zu Vollmond ist das so. Dann kann man es auch ganz ohne Sardinen versuchen.

Zitat von pasmanac

Am besten wird sein, Du zeigst mir das direkt vor Ort....

würde ich ja gerne machen, aber bei dem Wetter ...?

Da bleib ich lieber in Deutschland.

Im Mai komme ich vielleicht mal bei Dir vorbei.

#h

Z.


----------



## zulu (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> @Zulu: Hast Du Sardamat oder gute alte Handarbeit ?



Ja, habe Sardamatic, füttere aber ebenso gerne von Hand, das ist mir manchmal lieber... 

Sardamatic aus und Intervall Füttern, bringt oft mehr.

Besonders wenn sie da sind, auf dem Sonar zu sehen sind aber nicht beißen wollen.

Ich nenne das Thune verarschen...da gibt es so Tricks....

Spurverbreiterung!
 Köpfe werfen,  nur Schwänze geben...oder Hackepeter ...

dann wird Tuna fressgeil und es kann sich lohnen mit einer Casting Tuna Rod weit zu pitchen...

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## zulu (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Als "Naturköderangler" interessiert mich das auch.
> Statt Boje geht doch genauso gps ,oder? #c



nee leider nicht, ohne Anker mit Boje kommst Du nie auf den Meter an den gleichen Platz an dem Du angefangen hast .

Da sollte man ja auch ne weile bleiben , ohne da fest zu machen treibst Du auch bei bonaca (Ententeich) ein paar Meter weg und bist aus der Spur. Auch muss man selbstverständlich mit Unterströmung rechnen , die man von oben nicht erkennen kann.

:vik:

Z.


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ok,danke für die Infos und Übersetzung.
Deckt sich in etwa mit meinen Vorstellungen.
Allerdings versuch ich das Ankern möglichst zu vermeiden,wegen der Verwicklungsgefahr.
Fangt ihr auch Sardinen manchmal selbst mit kleinen Paternostern/sabikis? #h


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo liebe Mittelmeer-Angler,

für mich geht es Samstag los. 14 Tage Mallorca (Nordwesten) und natürlich kommen auch die Angeln mit. 2 Wochen ohne Angel in der Hand, das geht einfach nicht... #6

Zumindest bin ich theoretisch gut informiert (Papiere, Stellen, Methoden) - und sehr gespannt. Mittelmeer ist eine absolute Premiere für mich. Ich werde dann berichten, ob, was und wie ich gefangen habe.

Mitte April kommt auf jeden Fall ein kleiner Bericht von mir - vielleicht auch mit schönen Fischen #h

LG
Daniel


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Mitte April kommt auf jeden Fall ein kleiner Bericht von mir - vielleicht auch mit schönen Fischen


Das hoffen wir doch, viel Spass und Erfolg.


----------



## zulu (28. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Allerdings versuch ich das Ankern möglichst zu vermeiden,wegen der Verwicklungsgefahr.
> Fangt ihr auch Sardinen manchmal selbst mit kleinen Paternostern/sabikis? #h



Das tiefe Ankern im Meer ist eine große Kunst, die viel Erfahrung und sehr viel Materialeinsatz mit hohen Kosten bedeutet.
 Das ist eine Herausforderung für den Kapitän , da hat der Angler ja nur mit zu tun, wenn er gleichzeitig Kapitän ist.

 Willst Du das machen brauchst Du z.B. bei nur 100 m Tiefe schließlich 3 Anker  mit vorgeschalteter Kette  3 x  200m Leine 
dazu die Bojen und noch druckfeste Auftriebskörper.

Meine Ankerplätze sind bis zu 160 m tief.

Logisch ist doch dass der Anker nicht direkt unter dem Boot liegt, somit die Leine immer *mindestens *doppelt so lang wie die Gewässertiefe ist. 
 Die Leine liegt schräg im Wasser. So kann sich zumindest beim Fischen in der Tiefe mit einem Paternostersystem oder einem Jigg nichts verwickeln.

 Treibende Oberflächenköder bist 40 m Tiefe sind natürlich manchmal gefährdet, aber auch da gibt es Tricks und Raffinessen, auf die man erstmal kommen muss. Wie gesagt alles Erfahrungssache die der Kapitän beherrscht und selten der Angler.

Selbstverständlich fange ich Sardinen. Sogar Sardellen und Anchovis , ich verwende dazu Hegenen.

Hier ist das Problem eher die Fische zu finden , zu unterscheiden, und auf dem Echolot zu erkennen um sie gezielt mit feinen Systemen zu befischen.

 Denn zu oft ist das was man sieht ein Schwarm Makrelen und der macht ratzfatz mit der teuren Hegene.

Mit einem guten Profigerät etwa von Furuno  Raymarine Humminbird Simrad (um nur die populärsten zu nennen) in der Preisklasse ab etwa 1000 € kann man das Unterscheiden der Fischschwärme schnell erlernen.

 Mit einem Standartgerät wie es die meisten Angler verwenden ist das auch, aber nur sehr schwer möglich.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## pasmanac (28. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und hier die passenden Bilder...


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Zulu+silvio+ alle Mitleser:Ja ok ,ist ne etwas andere Liga.Ich fahr halt mit nem Schlauchi raus,was übrigens gar nicht so schlecht ist,meistens.Klar bin ich mein eigener Kapitän und ich fische auch viel allein im Boot .
Könnt ich noch was zu schreiben  ,passt aber nicht richtig ins Thema im Moment.
Wenn ich Anker werfe: 1 Anker ,den muss ich per Hand raufziehen ,mache das bis max 30 m.Vielleicht interessierts andere *Kleinbootfahrer*:Oben bind ich auch eine Boje an(leeren Wasserkanister) ,das Ende der Leine wird am Boot festgemacht mit Knoten ,der ganz leicht zu erreichen+lösen ist.Wenn was größeres beißt werf ich die Leine los und treibe weg von Anker+Seil.Das klappt ganz gut bisher.,aber meistens drifte ich,
Sardinen/Sardellen/horni-schwärme seh ich öfter mal,sind auf meinem einfacheren Echo eigentlich auch gut zu erkennen+ oder an der Oberfläche.Hegene würde gut passen von der Hakengröße,die meisten Sabikis/Paternoster sind dafür zu groß.Ich hab mal gesucht:Tubertini hat kleine sardina-sabikis im Programm,ich finde aber keine Bezugsquelle in D. #c
 Sardinas/anchovas gehen auch auf diese normalen Süsswasser-Hegenen?Würd ich gern ausprobieren.div Köderfische selbst fangen find ich super-gut und mach ich auch sehr oft, nur bisher keine Sardinas+ co.
#:  + lg der t-Dieter


----------



## zulu (28. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Oben bind ich auch eine Boje an(leeren Wasserkanister) ,das Ende der Leine wird am Boot festgemacht mit Knoten ,der ganz leicht zu erreichen+lösen ist.Wenn was größeres beißt werf ich die Leine los und treibe weg von Anker+Seil.Das klappt ganz gut bisher.
> #:  + lg der t-Dieter



genau so gehts  

das mit dem Schlauch ist doch ein super Einstieg , so habe ich natürlich auch angefangen.
Da kannst du auch noch tiefere Plätze ausprobieren, so ab 60 m wird es interessanter.
Anker zieht man mit der Boje rauf , das ist easy und spart Kraft.


----------



## zulu (29. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nur bisher keine Sardinas+ co.
#:  + lg der t-Dieter[/QUOTE]

mach dir keinen kopf , versuch es einfach immer wieder.

ich kenne alte , gestandene Fischer , die behaupten  anchova , sardelle ...kann man nicht mit dem Haken fangen, :q

da kann ich nur  

  |muahah:

man kann sich so ein Sardinensystem auch ganz leicht selbst bauen
 Haken <als 14 mit einem tropfen rotem Nagel-Lack

geht super:vik:

Z.


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (29. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Überwiegend Doraden und verschiedene Barsch Sorten. Ab und an auch eine schöne Scholle oder Seezunge. Wolfsbarsch und Meerforellen auch, aber dass überwiegend mit der Spinnrute und Kunstköder.

Ich Angel in Südspanien / Málaga von der Brandung aus. Doraden fange ich immer sehr gut mit Meeresfrüchte. Ähnlich wie die Barsch Sorten und Scholle/Seezunge. Würmer sind natürlich auch ausgezeichnet aber ziemlich teuer da oben.

Bin wahrscheinlich erst wieder ende des Jahres dort, dann werde ich ein paar Fotos von den Fängen machen.


----------



## Lorenz (29. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> ich kenne alte , gestandene Fischer , die behaupten  anchova , sardelle ...kann man nicht mit dem Haken fangen, :q
> 
> man kann sich so ein Sardinensystem auch ganz leicht selbst bauen Haken <als 14 mit einem tropfen rotem Nagel-Lack geht super:vik:



Top!
Danke für den Hinweis! 
Wird aufjedenfall bei nächster Gelegenheit probiert.


----------



## zulu (30. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Top!
> Danke für den Hinweis!
> Wird aufjedenfall bei nächster Gelegenheit probiert.



Na dann , los gehts

wenn jemand basteln will , dann gebe ich noch etwas exaktere Angaben zum Sardinensystem.

Das ganze soll nicht länger sein als die Rute , mit der gefischt wird.

Die Schnur darf nicht zu dünn sein, der Seitenarm nicht zu lang
max. ( 5-7 cm)

das ist wichtig damit alles etwas steif ist und sich beim ablassen nicht verwurschtelt

Hauptschnur 040  Seitenarm 030 

alternativ  Hauptschnur  030  Seitenarm 025

mit dem Blutknoten mit Seitenarmmontage

oder einfacher zu binden alles in 030  mit  Springer Abzweig Dropper Loop

vor jeden Haken je eine mini-Perle  verschiedenen Farben im Wechsel

gut ist rot gold silber lumi 

 an dunklen Tagen und in Tiefen über 50 m lumi silber oder lumi glasklar

so kleine Haken zu knoten ist nicht einfach, aber mit etwas Übung..

verwende Schiebeknoten ( uniknot )

:m that`s it

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Franz_x (30. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

wir - in Bayern - fangen so ähnlich unsere Renken und Saiblilnge in den Alpenseen.......einfach mal nach Hegene+Renken googlen und man wird fündig. Auch was den Aufbau und Knoten betrifft. 
Grüße
Franz


----------



## ulfisch (30. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ein Minimakrelenpaternoster#6
Mal ne allgemeine Frage zu Paternostersystemen, fischt ihr die auch vom Ufer aus?
Hatte mir mal überlegt ein Paternoster mit leichtem Blei 20-30Gr. im tiefen Hafenbecken zu fischen und dann ran zu zuppeln.


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wird ausprobiert ,danke für die Tips.
Ob die zeit für alles reicht....?
#h


----------



## Lorenz (30. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@zulu #6
Danke. Ich werd mir ein paar basteln.  


@Ulfisch
Im Alpenraum werden Hegenen übrigens auch mit dem Schwimmer gefischt. Dazu gibts das ein oder andere youtubevideo, forumsthread, Artikel etc. wo du dich inspirieren lassen kannst.


----------



## PaulKlaffehn (30. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab mit brot auf so kleine fische gefangen aber an felsen auf 4 meter tiefe

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (16. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lorenz, ich weiß danke Dir, einmal war ich auch schon auf Renken mit dem Boot.
Fragte mich halt, ob Hegenen oder Sabikis oder Zabarie(fgriechisch) auch vom Ufer in sagen wir mal 5-10 tiefes Wasser gefischt werden kann.
Die Frage hat sich mMn letztes WE am Ammersee beantwortet.
Da fischte jemand nebem mir mit eine Hegene auf Grund ich glaube 4 Haken an3cm langen Seitenarmen mit einem 20Gr. Blei am Ende.
Einfach mit gespannter Schnur auf Grund simpler gings nicht und er fing ganz passable, bedenkt man, dass es die meiste Zeit absolut Windstill war und das Wasser sich kaum bewegte#6

Bei mir gehts in genau 2 Wochen los, ich halte es hier kaum noch aus und mir ist es schon passiert, dass ich in der Arbeit gesagt habe" nächste Woche müssen sie dann mit meinem Kollegen reden denn ich bin im Urlaub"
danach denke ich mir hmmm eigentlich musst du noch 2 Wochen arbeiten....ist Wunschdenken:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich habe hier schon eine Woche genießen dürfen. Hier ist bestes Wetter und Angelei ist auch passabel. Habe schon schöne Fänge gemacht. Meine Amigos hier fangen auch gut. Nur Wolfsbarsch und Sargos laufen nicht, obwohl hier teils Topbedingungen waren. Habe schon Delfine und Mondfische gesehen.
Schöne Grüße aus Spanien


----------



## ulfisch (19. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:lMee(h)r bitte und noch eine schöne Zeit.
1 1/2 Wochen sind es noch habe gestern 2 Ruten zum Versand fertig gemacht und meine 2 Rollen die ich mitnehmen will etwas geölt.
Jetzt geht es langsam ans Kleinkram einpacken#d


----------



## Salmonidenjäger (19. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Leute,
so ich war letztes Jahr 2 Wochen in Kroatien und habe ausschließlich Doraden bis 25 cm, Grundeln, einige Barsche bis 30 cm und Trompetenfische (keine Ahnung ob die so heißen, aber ein anderer Angler hat es gemeint) gefangen. Köder waren Krebse, Garnelen, Käse und Fischfetzen. Leider hatte ich nicht so viel Zeit um zu Fischen, aber dieses Jahr geht es 3 Wochen wieder nach Kroatien in den Sommerferien. Letztes Jahr habe ich beim Schnorcheln eine Muräne entdeckt, auf die werd ich's dieses Jahr mal probieren. Glaubt ihr, dass es im Juli Sinn macht auf Kalamare zu angeln?


----------



## pasmanac (19. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salmonidenjäger schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr, dass es im Juli Sinn macht auf Kalamare zu angeln?



Wenn man(n) weiss *wo* und *wie* kann das durchaus Sinn machen....anbei ein Bild aus July 2012.


----------



## ulfisch (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am Mittwoch nach der Arbeit gehts los nach Griechenland#h
hier mal ein Bild von meinem Gepäck
http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af157/willkill11/Angeln/IMG_9068_zpsa146d7ee.jpg
2 Ruten sind per Kurier unterwegs.

Ich habe gestern meiner Freundin gebeichtet, dass ich es mir fast wünsche, dass wir 1 Stunde oder länger auf die Fähre warten müssen damit ich schon am Fähranleger die Rute schwingen kann|kopfkrat


----------



## Promachos (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kalimera Ulfisch,

wo geht's denn genau hin? Ich bin seit 12.3. aus Hellas zurück und würde am liebsten gleich wieder fahren - und endlich mal dort angeln.

Gruß und Petri
Dietmar


----------



## W-Lahn (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern meiner Freundin gebeichtet, dass ich es mir fast wünsche, dass wir 1 Stunde oder länger auf die Fähre warten müssen damit ich schon am Fähranleger die Rute schwingen kann|kopfkrat



Ging mir ähnlich als wir letztes Jahr  erfahren hatten dass wir in Piräus 4 Stunden auf die Fähre nach Astypalea warten müssen - um drei Uhr nachts angekommen - Freundin am abfucken, ich am Spinnfischen und Mythos trinken. Hab leider nichts rauszaubern können, hatte aber relativ Kapitale Barracuda-Nachläufer. Bin echt neidisch, genieße deinen Aufenthalt! Das letzte mal hast du ja auch nicht schlecht abgeräumt und deine Vorbereitungen hatten sich ausgezahlt #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wünsch dir auch vorab schonmal eine gute Reise. Ich bin gestern zurückgekommen, hab einen tollen Urlaub gehabt. 
Grad hat mich der Stress direkt wieder voll eingeholt, aber mein Bericht wird in Kürze folgen. 
Bin schon ganz gespannt was du so rauszaubern wirst, ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit meinen Fängen. 
Schönen Abend euch allen noch
lg scorp


----------



## ulfisch (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey danke Euch Jungs.
@Promachos,
Geia sou na pame stin Amouliani, einai mia mikri nisi dipla Sithonia kai Athos.
Wir fliegen am 30./Morgen direkt nach der Arbeit, haben dann eine Nacht in Saloniki und  fahren am Donnerstag Mittag auf die Insel.
Wo warst du denn?



> Ging mir ähnlich als wir letztes Jahr erfahren hatten dass wir in Piräus 4 Stunden auf die Fähre nach Astypalea warten müssen - um drei Uhr nachts angekommen - Freundin am abfucken, ich am Spinnfischen und Mythos trinken. Hab leider nichts rauszaubern können, hatte aber relativ Kapitale Barracuda-Nachläufer. Bin echt neidisch, genieße deinen Aufenthalt! Das letzte mal hast du ja auch nicht schlecht abgeräumt und deine Vorbereitungen hatten sich ausgezahlt


:q geil,
 aber es gibt doch auch kaum schöneres als in einer warmen Nacht am Meer zu angeln.
So wie es aussieht werden wir knapp eine Stunde warten müssen....das reicht locker|supergri

@Scorp,
klingt viel versprechend, besonders da du zufrieden bist
Spar nicht an Bildern#h


Ich habe mir vorgenommen, mein Angeln besser zu dokumentieren, ich versuche die Kamera immer dabei zu haben und vielleicht auch das ein oder andere Filmchen zu machen.


PS und ich hoffe natürlich ich fahre als CL-Finalteilnehmer nach Griechenland:l


----------



## Promachos (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ulfisch!

Ich war bisher immer in der Gegend um Athen und im Süden, d.h. Peloponnes - immer auf Höhe von Kephalenia, aber auch in Navplio, Monemvasi, Githio...
Beim letzten Mal war ich in Sachen "Bildung" unterwegs in der Gegend um Thessaloniki.

Gruß - und schönen Urlaub mit tollen Angelerlebnissen
Promachos


----------



## ulfisch (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Soll sehr schön sein da unten, ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich im Sommer wenn ich länger unten bin den Pelepones besuchen soll aber ich werde mich wohl eher auf den Norden bzw. den Pileon beschränken.

Saloniki mag ich sehr, ist einfach die perfekte größe einer Stadt(nicht zu klein nicht zu groß):m

Ich hoffe ich kann dann auch von dem ein oder anderen Fang berichten:g


----------



## Promachos (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo!

Ich habe es bisher nicht geschafft, in Griechenland angeln zu gehen. Allerdings erinnere ich mich an zahlreiche Stellen, die förmlich nach Fisch gerochen haben. Wenn du in den Süden reist, sag mir vorher Bescheid und ich geb dir ein paar Infos.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## ulfisch (30. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wieso denn nicht, also Angeln?
Werde/würde ich machen peile aber doch eher Norden und Mitte an bin mit dem Bus und der Bahn unterwegs.


----------



## ulfisch (30. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So in einer Stunde gehts zum Flughafen, wünsche Euch allen ein dickes Petri.
Vielleicht melde ich mich mal nebenbei.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich begebe mich dann mal ans berichten. 

Zu erst mal zu meinen Neubeschaffungen so was Tackle betrifft. Im Gepäck war noch eine 2. größere RedArc inkl Braid dafür. Außerdem unsere sogenannte Selfmade "Sotosbox" zum hältern von Kalmaren und Sepia. Ein bisschen hier und da natürlich noch dazu, aber nix wichtiges. Das meiste Geld war sowieso für meine Anschaffungen in Spanien gedacht. 

Freitag abend gefahren waren wir Samstag morgen da. Schon ganz heiß aufs Angeln, endlich wieder Meer zu sehen ist ja sowieso immer ein tolles Gefühl. Wer von uns kennt das nicht? All die gemachten Pläne über die Zeit will man dann natürlich umsetzen. Bedingungen wurden natürlich permanent schon vorher über windfinder etc. abgecheckt. Wie es so sein soll, immer zu Beginn des Urlaubs Wolfsbarschbedingungen! Sonntag früh sollte also schon das erste mal der Wecker klingeln, fishingtime! 
Der Wecker klingelt verdammt früh, vor allem wenn man die Nacht davor erst gekommen ist. Aber die Motivation ist eine ganz andere als zum Arbeiten aufzustehen. 
Die Rucksäcke schon am Vortag gepackt, geht es los. Im Dunkeln kommen wir am Parking unserer Fishingspots an, es windet ziemlich, als wir aussteigen staunen wir nicht schlecht. 19°C machen es morgens um halb sieben trotz Wind erträglich. Da wir einiges an Marsch vor uns haben und aus Erfahrung wissen, dass man sich über jedes überflüssige Gramm nachher ärgert bleiben unsere Jacken mal direkt im Auto. Auf gehts, im Dunkeln durch die Natur erstmal stratzen. Frühsport mit Panorama. Ein Rebhuhn das sich durch uns erschreckt in die Lüfte erhebt jagt mir schon den ersten Adrenalinschub durchs Blut. 
Ziel ist ganz klar der Wolf, mein Papa hatte im Februar hier seinen ersten im Drill verloren. Mit Wolfsbarsch läuft es bei uns einfach noch nicht. 
Ich lass jetzt einfach mal ein paar Bilder sprechen.
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/836/s285.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/836/2qgc.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/472x629q90/843/zicp6.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/842/wwifn.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/841/xsil.jpg
Am Ende des 8,5stündigen Angelerlebnisses stehen 3 Obladas und kein Wolf und müüüde Beine. Trotzdem ein toller Anfang. Das nicht genug gehts im Anschluss mal direkt zum spy einen unangekündigten Besuch abstatten und 500m Schnur ergattern für meine neue schnieke Saltiga. Man kann ja nie wissen, vielleicht schwimmt ja doch mal ein Thunfisch über unseren Weg. 

Als nächstes steht dann eine Bootstour an. Plan: Morgens slippen (haben eine neue Slipanlage aufgetan und brauchten dann aber auch dementsprechend länger) und erstmal die Sepionellos suchen. Da dafür aber noch ein bisschen Zeugs fehlte und ich auch noch eine Thunfischrute erwerben wollte gehts erstmal in die Pyrenäen zu Pep. Ein sympathischer Typ, bei dem ich auch direkt mal 350€ lasse. Mit einigem schönen Zeugs und einer neuen Thunrute gehts dann zurück.

Vom Sepiaangeln hab ich keine Fotos, es war aber auch verglichen mit dem im Winter nicht sehr ergiebig. Am Ende waren es 3 Kalmare und 2 Sepia wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ist jetzt nicht schlecht, aber könnte besser. Peps Geheimtipp jedenfalls hats nicht gebracht. 
Dann meine Schwester eingesammelt, die hat dann auch ein paar Fotos gemacht. Haben dann mal bisschen mit LiveBait gefischt. Das ganze hat aber nichts ergeben, der Sepionello wurde entweder vom Riesenzackenbarsch gefressen und ist dann abgerissen, oder es war doch nur ein Felsen. Das ist euch überlassen 
Trolling ergab auch nix, wir haben jedoch dann als wir um die Ecke kamen feststellen dürfen dass immer noch gute Welle aus Nord herrscht. An den Felsen ist es schön schaumig. Zeit für Wolfsbarschfischen! 
An einer schönen Ecke angekommen, Top Bedingungen, meine neuen Vinilos ausprobieren! Erster Wurf...Biss....Biss. Bleibt nicht hängen, Schwanz ab... Nächsten Köder. So geht mir das dann, wir fangen nix und die Fische fressen mir die Köder kaputt. Muss mir dafür mal noch ne Assisthookmontage überlegen! 
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/838/yjhu.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/834/7i9q.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/842/24s5.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/841/67q8.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/835/r9gq.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/843/1tuq.jpg
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/585x417q90/838/t0aa.jpg
Ergebnis des Tages: 2 Obladas, die eine auf dem Bild ein ganz schöner Oschi. Und ich muss sagen, wenn sie aus dem richtigen Gebiet kommen schmecken sie "al horno" aus dem Ofen auf Gemüse auch wirklich gut! Außerdem natürlich noch den Fang vom morgendlichen Fischen -1, auch ok! 
Weiteres folgt, jetzt muss ich erstmal meinen Abend genießen  Ich wünsche euch auch noch einen schönen Tanz in den Mai! 
lg scorp


----------



## Promachos (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht, also Angeln?
> Werde/würde ich machen peile aber doch eher Norden und Mitte an bin mit dem Bus und der Bahn unterwegs.



Hatte bisher fast immer eine Schulklasse im Schlepptau:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der nächste Bootstrip war ganz ähnlich geplant. Morgens erstmal wieder Sepionellos fischen, das war ähnlich mau wie das mal davor. Das Livebaitfischen habe ich dann durch Trolling ausgetauscht, jedoch ergebnislos. Ich wollte mal wieder an der schönen schaumigen Punta vorbeischauen, man gibts ja nicht so schnell auf. Also dort hin getrollt ( ist ein ganzes Stück) Nachdem wir am Tag zuvor bereits einen Mondfisch gesehen hatten, fing es diesmal auch richtig toll an. In einiger Entfernung eine Gruppe große Delfine am Springen. Schön anzusehen. Bedingungen waren mal wieder richtig toll, es war angenehm flach. 
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/842/ovct.jpg
Wir trollen dann also bis zur Punta wo wir uns mal wieder am Spinfischen versuchen um einen Sargo oder Wolf zu erwischen. 
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/834/fbwp.jpg
In einiger Entfernung sehe ich eine Gruppe Möwen sitzen. Sowas lohnt sich ja meist zu beobachten, das tue ich dann demnach auch. Nach rel. kurzer Zeit setzen sich diese in Bewegung und fangen an zu arbeiten. Das heißt also Abbruch der Aktion Wolfsbarsch und Sargos, da müssen wir hin! Hab ja nicht umsonst eine Thunakombo gekauft. Es ist ein ganzes Stück zu fahren, hab meine Kombo auf Thunasetting mit einem aber rel. kleinen Casting-Jig. 
Angekommen ist Oberflächenaktivität, rel. auseinandergezogen aber schon ein bisschen Fläche. Das sind aber keine Thune, es springt nix. 
Die Fische kommen auf uns zu, ich hab 2 Würfe krieg aber keinen Biss. Naja einfach ists eben nie, aber man bekommt ja meistens eine 2. Chance. Also gang raus und treiben. Ausschau halten, Ohren anspitzen. Und es gibt tatsächlich nochmal ne Action. Aber immer wenn ich da bin tauchen sie direkt wieder ab. Ich überfahre fast einen Mondfisch. 
http://*ih.com/a/img842/7334/ymri.jpg
Wir sind der Gruppe, die sich immer weiter entfernte gefolgt. Da wo wir herkamen, scheint die Action stabil. Die Gruppe hat sich wohl aufgeteilt und eine ist eben weiter geschwommen und eine liegt auf unserem Rückweg. Ich entschließe mich trotzdem da zu bleiben und diese Gruppe zu verfolgen, bei der anderen Action ist ja auch kein Boot was verschreckt. 
Das ganze war auch nicht unbedingt dumm, die Fische kommen immer wieder hoch. Ich fahre hin, hab quasi immer nur einen Wurf ( und ich hab viel Wurfweite mit dem Teil). Dann Biss, jaaaa! Der Fisch kämpft gut, die Rute ist krumm. Ja aber *******, mit Thunasetting sollst du nicht auf Bonitos fischen. Komme aber auch in dem Moment nicht auf die Idee die Bremse zu reduzieren, der Fisch schlitzt aus |uhoh: Da fehlt mir dann auch einfach noch Erfahrung. Ich denke es sind Bonitos. Das habe ich mir immer gewünscht einen zu fangen, den wollte ich mir jetzt unbedingt holen! 
Die Bonitos kommen auch weiterhin immer mal wieder irgendwo hoch. Aber immer relativ weit auseinander, es geht immer weiter weg von zuhaus. Ich kriege dann wieder einen Biss, als ich in den brodelnden Kessel schmeiße. Fisch schlitzt wieder aus, trotz reduzierter Bremse. Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, da beißen sie und ich krieg sie nicht raus.
Aber hey, alle guten Dinge sind drei. Ich krieg noch ein 3. mal einen Biss. 
http://*ih.com/a/img841/982/8ni5.jpg
Jetzt kann ich den Fisch gut drillen, er kämpft schön. Er kommt zum Boot, zieht wieder ab. Ich hole ihn wieder ran, er schwimmt 5m weg vom Boot schön parallel. Ein Bonito, ich freu mich schon fast. Hab nur noch im Kopf dass er hoffentlich nicht abreißt. Baff, fliegt ihm der Haken ausm Maul und uns um die Ohren. Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein, der war ja schon fast im Kescher!!! #t Also erstmal laut ******** schreien. 3 Stück verdaddelt. Das ist bitter! Und wie es das Schicksal will krieg ich danach keine Chance mehr sie anzuwerfen. Sie kommen dann auch nicht mehr hoch, der Wind hat aufgefrischt und man kann sie auch sowieso schon schlechter sehen. Dann sehen wir noch einen einzelnen Thun. 
Ich ärgere mich sowas von über die 3 vertanen Chancen. Aber ich lasse mich nicht wurmen, der Baitfish und die Bonitos sind ja da, vielleicht tut sich ja mit zunehmender Zeit noch was.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es tut sich dann erstmal nichts mehr, aber irgendwann gehts dann dicht unter Land nochmal los. Es ist inzwischen doch schon rel. windig. 
Ich krieg nochmal einen Biss, drill den Fisch aus und der schwimmt dann auch tatsächlich in den Kescher. Das wird natürlich erstmal mit einem Freudenschrei kommentiert. Das ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Gefühl, wenn man vorher 3 verloren hat! 
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/835/t1ia.jpg
Die Action bleibt dann nochmal ein bisschen. Mein Vater fängt dann auch noch einen Bonito. Das sind unsere ersten. 
Wir sind dann noch den Möwen in eine Bucht, die mal etwas geschützter war gefolgt. Mein Vater hat mir kurz die rute gegeben, weil er irgendwas verstaut hat und ich hab aus Spaß einfach mal ausgeworfen und gejiggt. Dann kamen direkt hinterm Boot Fische hoch, da konnte ich dann noch flott eine Oblada von anständigen Maßen rauszaubern. Eine zweite folgte andernorts noch auf meine Thunrute, das war dann irgendwie ein bisschen lächerlich  
Es waren dann aber wohl nur noch Obladas unterwegs, da hätte man sicherlich noch einige holen können, aber es war schon ziemlich wellig geworden und ich wollte dann mal den Rückweg antreten. Der war richtig ********, es war sehr wellig und hat ziemlich lange gedauert, weil wir ja den Bonitos so weit gefolgt waren. Am Ende überschattet dann der Wasserschaden meines Handys den tollen Fang. 
Naja was solls, die Bonitos sind trotzdem toll und das Erlebnis war super. Die Rückfahrt mal ausgenommen, die war anstrengend. Bin da auch noch an einer dicken Action vorbeigefahren, aber konnte da nicht mehr hinfahren, weil es so wellig war. 2 Bonitos mussten reichen. 
http://*ih.com/a/img843/456/dzheh.jpg
Beide über 2kg. Ein super leckerer Fisch muss ich sagen! 

Dann brauchte ich erstmal eine Bootspause, war ziemlich anstrengend. Da gerade die Osterfeiertage, Semana santa, waren, war ich auch durchaus nicht unglücklich. ISt immer sehr viel Bootsverkehr. Wir sind dann erst Ostermontag wieder gefahren, für eine Halbtagestour. 
Diesmal sollte es ohne Sepiaangeln direkt hinten raus gehen. Mein Vater träumte sowieso noch von weiteren Bonitos. Mein Plan war eher Schleppen, aber Bonitos oder Thunas hätte ich natürlich auch gerne gefunden. 
Nach so ca 40min Fahrt sah ich aktive Möwen, hingefahren: Atun! Eine kleine Gruppe Thune, die aber nicht sehr dicht zusammen waren. Beißen auch nicht. Es sind an ein paar Ecken Aktivitäten. Nach ein bisschen kleinen Gruppen folgen, wo nix beißt, sehe ich eine vielversprechende Ecke und fahre hin. Dort erwartet uns eine richtig fette feeding frenzy bei Windstille. Ein absolutes Naturschauspiel mit vielen Schwalben drüber. Aber sie beißen nicht. Die Thune tauchen dann ab und kommen in kleineren Gruppen immer mal wieder irgendwo hoch. Wir folgen immer irgendwelchen Gruppen. Beißen tut da aber nix. 
Der Himmel hatte sich zugezogen, teils hats sogar mal genieselt. Zwischenzeitlich waren wir dann auch relativ weit draußen, wo es schon welliger wurde. Aber alles nix problematisches. Und dann mal wieder an einer Thunaaction krieg ich endlich meinen langersehnten Biss auf einen Castingjig von 40g! Zzzzzzz ... dieses typische Geräusch wenn die Saltiga erstmal kreischt! Geil, der Fisch war garnicht so schlecht. Hat gut gekämpft und dann konnten wir ihn auch sehen, schönes Kaliber. Er sieht das Boot und zieht wieder davon. 
Die Zeit kann ich natürlich schlecht einschätzen, aber so nach 5-10min Eiertanz reißt der Fisch ab. Eine Mischung aus zuviel Druck gemacht, kurzem Köder und rel. dünnem Vorfach. Das ist bitter, denn ich hatte ihn schon wieder nah am Boot (~5-6m) 
Die Aktivitäten nehmen dann allerdings ab. Wir unterhalten uns mit 2 Spaniern, die ebenfalls auf die Thune warten. Faltan 1-2 horas, sagen sie. Werden wir sehen.
Wir trollen ein Stündchen und siehe da, die Action geht wieder los. Unglaubliches Naturschauspiel bei tollem Wetter. Sowas kann man nicht fotografieren, das muss man einfach sehen und dann brennt es sich ein! Einen zweiten Biss kriege aber weder ich noch der Franzose der dort ebenfalls fischt. Wir müssen dann irgendwann abbrechen, wegen einer Verabredung. 
Am nächsten Tag wollen wir aber unbedingt wieder fahren! Wecker soll um 5:45klingeln. Ich wache um 5 Uhr auf: es schüttet wie wild. das hört dann auch leider nicht auf... soll es das gewesen sein? Wie bitter. 
So um 9 oder 10 Uhr fahren wir mal nach Falconera um die Situation von Land aus abzuchecken und siehe da: die Thune sind da! Dicke feeding frenzys! Direkt umgedreht, Boot fertig gemacht und ab zur Slipanlage. Das ganze dauert allerdings immer rel. lange. Wird sich auch irgendwann mal ändern. 
Wir sind dann im Regen losgefahren, der hörte aber relativ schnell auf. Gott sei Dank! Thunas sind da, aber wieder in relativ kleinen Gruppen. Irgendwann brauch ich das Boot garnicht mehr bewegen, sie kommen an allen Seiten hoch und man kann quasi immer irgendwo was anwerfen. Es beißt aber einfach nichts! ich brauch nochmal Thunfischschule bei spy, das steht fest. Ich muss da noch viel lernen! |wavey:

Das war dann auch unsere letzte Ausfahrt. Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Über ein Feedback eurerseits würd ich mich freuen.
TL scorp

https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/735x551q90/843/ws92.jpg


----------



## Jose (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jungs, habt doch ein bisschen mitgefühl für user mit schmaler anbindung.
zig bilder mit jeweils um die 3 MB verderben denen wirklich die lust, eure schönen berichte anzusehen. bilder im AB haben maximal 800 pix breite, hier gepostete um die 5000 pix. schöne fotos, klar - aber internetgängig ist was anderes.

just my 5 cent


----------



## Franz_x (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

danke für Bilder & Bericht! 
Zum Thema verlorene Fische: Da kommen oft mehr Punkte zusammen. Wenn die Fische "spitz" beissen kann man nicht viel machen und braucht einfach Glück. 
Sonst: Ich hatte früher beim Hechtschleppen auch viele Aussteiger, gerne direkt am Kescher. Die Lösung war, eine weichere Rute, die Kopfstöße, Schütteln und Springen dämpft und die Schnur auf Spannung hält. Zusätzlich fische ich keine Drillinge mehr. Bei Einfachhaken geht der ganze Druck über nur einen Hakenschenkel und verteilt sich nicht auf evtl. zwei oder drei. An der Bremse fummel ich während des Drills gar nicht rum. Bei mir ist die Bremse eher einen Ticken zu leicht eingestellt, den Rest mache ich mit der feinsten Bremse die es gibt - dem Zeigefinger. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Hajo (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Cooler Bericht. Tolle Bilder.

Gruss Hajo #6


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Echt schöner Bericht! 
Da bekommt man Lust aufs Mittelmeer!

Gruß Felix


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch Dario zu euren ersten Bonitos.|schild-g
Und schon so früh im Jahr ,das lässt hoffen für diese Saison.Wetter und Fischen scheinen sich viel besser anzulassen als im gruseligen Vorjahr.
Die Bonitos werden ja noch gut zulegen an Gewicht und die eigentliche Saison kommt ja erst im Spätsommer.Schön ,dass du mir noch ein paar übrig gelassen hast.
So langsam kommt wieder Schwung in die Sache.Ulfisch ,  der so furchtbar unter Entzug .gelitten  hat ,  darf ja auch wieder ran. #: . :q  Viel Spass und viel Erfolg und mal sehn ,was du zu berichten hast.
Und tight lines euch allen
Ich muss leider noch etwa 3 Wochen warten.....


----------



## broki (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht Scorp!

@Ulfish Petri!


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Scorp!


----------



## spy (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,

ich muss wirklich gestehen, das sich ein wenig stolz auf dich bin.
Deine Entwicklung zum Allroundangler scheint unaufhaltsam und ich erkenne auch an, dass du inzwischen bereit bist dich durchzubeissen.

Ich meine auch, dass der steinige Weg der wesentlich interessantere Weg ist, bei dem der ständige Reiz auf's Neue erhalten bleibt.

Die Thunasause machen wir sobald sich eine Gelegenheit dazu ergibt.Ich muss jetzt erstmal wieder ins kalte Deutschland zum Brötchen backen fahren.

Aber dann.

Ist doch toll, wie dein Tread sich hier im Forum schlägt. Und das nun schon über Jahre.

TL


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für das Feedback. Wie ich heute feststellen durfte hat es unser Thread hier schon als Tipp für Urlauber auf die Startseite geschafft. Wirklich erfolgreich und dafür auch einen großen Dank an euch für den Input und die konstruktiven Diskussionen. Wirklich bemerkenswert, dass es hier auch so wenig Zoff gibt. Das kenne ich aus anderen Foren gaaanz anders. Hier klappt es wirklich super! 

@jose Ich verstehe deinen Einwand. Bilder gehören für mich ( und für dich ja sicher auch) dazu, war mir nicht klar dass es problematisch ist, weil die Bilder ja eigentlich automatisch verkleinert und angepasst werden. Aber vom Handy z.B. machts Sinn. Ich nehm das so zur Kenntnis. 

@dieter Na eigentlich kann man die Bonitos glaub ich durchaus das ganze Jahr über antreffen. Machte auf mich jetzt zum Ende des Urlaubs den Eindruck als ob die Makrelenfischerei losgehen würde. Es standen erste Boote hinter den Fischzuchten. Bin vielleicht Ende Mai unten für ein Wochenende, dann würde sich das und vielleicht Palo anbieten. Wir werden sehen was kommt. 

@spy Das hört man doch immer gerne  Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall noch gewaltig viel, selfmade fishing eben! Was ist eigentlich mit euerm Blog los, ziemlich tote Hose....

So jetzt muss ulfisch mal nachlegen  Die 2 Bonitos sollten doch zu toppen sein


----------



## Jose (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ...
> @jose Ich verstehe deinen Einwand. Bilder gehören für mich ( und für dich ja sicher auch) dazu, war mir nicht klar dass es problematisch ist, weil die Bilder ja eigentlich automatisch verkleinert und angepasst werden. Aber vom Handy z.B. machts Sinn. Ich nehm das so zur Kenntnis...




du hast recht, die bilder werden im AB verkleinert - aber nur in der anzeige, um das layout nicht zu sprengen. tatsächlich wird die große datei geladen, wie z.b. in deinem post               #*1592* das letzte bild, lockere 3,19 MB.

hab heute zwei kleinanzeigen freigeschaltet, bei denen insgesamt 45 MB geladen wurden. gar nicht gut.

im AB wird die anzeige sowieso auf 800px breite skaliert ( beim upload ins AB automatisch sogar physisch).

ich finds ne gute art der nettiquette, den leuten nicht solche zwangsdownloads zuzumuten. 
wer riesige bilder zeigen möchte, kann die ja verlinken, etwas, was ich sowieso ab und an bei MB-schleuderern mache (bildlink posten und bild löschen)


so, und nebenbei und gewiss nicht zuletzt, glückwunsch zu deinem thread. les ich gerne, informativ aber auch viel fernweh... :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok danke für die Info. Wusste ich nicht. Hab die Bilder nur extern hochgeladen damit ich sie so in den Bericht einfügen kann. Da *ih aber sowieso in 30 Tagen Geld von mir haben will wird es wohl nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## Jose (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

in den bericht einfügen machen viele so: anhang hochladen, dann aus den anhängen die url des bildes und in den bericht einfügen. ich mach das über ein album.


----------



## glavoc (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an zuhause...Gutes Lehrvideo - und genau an der Strömungskante machts die Rute krumm...
Kann es kaum noch abwarten...  LG euch allen und bis in 2 Wochen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgJcR7Y-_lk


----------



## Lauschhappen (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zusammen
Bin neu hier im Forum, und habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Angelei am Meer. Da es aber nächste Woche für 10 Tage nach Korsika geht, wird sich das wohl bald ändern ;-)
Mit Begeisterung habe ich hier die letzten 2 Stunden die unterschiedlichen Fang & Erfahrungsberichte gelesen. Ich frag mal einfach in die Runde: Hat jemand konkrete Erfahrung auf Korsika gemacht? Wäre für jeden Tipp bezüglich locations, Fangmethoden, etc. sehr dankbar. Vielleicht kurz zu meiner Ausrüstung: Habe eine 2,60m Rute mit 40 - 90 gr. Wurfgewicht, die ich zum jiggen benutzen möchte - bzw. mit anderen Kunstködern den Räubern zu Leibe rücken will. Außerdem habe ich noch eine leichte Spinnrute mit 6-12 gr. Wurfgewicht im Gepäck... falls man im Innland dann doch mal den Forellen auf den Leib rücken möchte. Und zu guter letzt eine Karpfenrute mit einer Länge von 3,90 m um entweder mit Pose oder auf Grund mit Naturköder mein Glück zu suchen. 
Ich hab mir von Freunden Tipps geholt und im Netz einiges angeschaut - konkret zu Korsika findet sich aber wenig. Habe ich zu der Jahreszeit überhaupt Chancen auf Hornhechte, Wolfsbarsch, kleine Tuns, oder ähnliches vom Ufer aus? Werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie es war. Wenn sich jemand da unten auskennt, freue ich mich über jeden Tipp!
Grüße und petri


----------



## broki (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Lauschhappen schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Bin neu hier im Forum, und habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Angelei am Meer. Da es aber nächste Woche für 10 Tage nach Korsika geht, wird sich das wohl bald ändern ;-)
> Mit Begeisterung habe ich hier die letzten 2 Stunden die unterschiedlichen Fang & Erfahrungsberichte gelesen. Ich frag mal einfach in die Runde: Hat jemand konkrete Erfahrung auf Korsika gemacht? Wäre für jeden Tipp bezüglich locations, Fangmethoden, etc. sehr dankbar. Vielleicht kurz zu meiner Ausrüstung: Habe eine 2,60m Rute mit 40 - 90 gr. Wurfgewicht, die ich zum jiggen benutzen möchte - bzw. mit anderen Kunstködern den Räubern zu Leibe rücken will. Außerdem habe ich noch eine leichte Spinnrute mit 6-12 gr. Wurfgewicht im Gepäck... falls man im Innland dann doch mal den Forellen auf den Leib rücken möchte. Und zu guter letzt eine Karpfenrute mit einer Länge von 3,90 m um entweder mit Pose oder auf Grund mit Naturköder mein Glück zu suchen.
> Ich hab mir von Freunden Tipps geholt und im Netz einiges angeschaut - konkret zu Korsika findet sich aber wenig. Habe ich zu der Jahreszeit überhaupt Chancen auf Hornhechte, Wolfsbarsch, kleine Tuns, oder ähnliches vom Ufer aus? Werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie es war. Wenn sich jemand da unten auskennt, freue ich mich über jeden Tipp!
> Grüße und petri




Über Korsika ist es tatsächslich schwierig Infos zu bekommen. 
Die Spinnrute ist eigentlich zu schwer. Hast du eine bis zu 40,50 oder max. 60g Wurfgewicht? 
Köder hauptsächlich Minnows, Gumifisch und Jigs bis ca. 30g.

Ich kenne kleine Forellenbäche von Sardinien dürfte in Korsika ähnlich aussehen. Allerdings gehe ich schwer davon aus das du dort einen Angelschein benötigst. Nähere Infos habe ich allerdings nicht.

Die Karpfenrute ist sicherlich nicht schlecht um auf Grund zu angeln.

Bezüglich KuKö und Köder auf Grund solltest du hier im Thread mehr als genügend Infos bekommen.

Wichtig ist noch Schnur und vorallem die Rollen die du nutzen willst. Was für Modelle und Grössen sollen mitkommen.

Bezüglich Fischarten sollte einiges möglich sein. ich suche dir ein link zur sardischen Angelei. Das wird sich wohl kaum grossartig unterscheiden. 
werden ihn hier posten wenn ich erfolgreich bin..


----------



## Nightfall (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Ich kenne kleine Forellenbäche von Sardinien dürfte in Korsika ähnlich aussehen.



Stimmt. Alle infos auf Englisch :
http://www.corsica-isula.com/mountains.htm#River Fishing


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jemand mal ein langes Wochenende unten? Neues von Ulfisch? 

Bei mir ist heute eine Ladung zeugs eingetroffen


----------



## Franz_x (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Jemand mal ein langes Wochenende unten?




Bei mir geht´s am Sonntag in 10 Tagen für ein langes 14-Tage-Wochenende los auf die toskanische Insel :q.
Spinnfischen und Ansitzangeln mit (großen) Köderfischen - wie immer .......

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Nightfall (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Neues von Ulfisch?



Ich glaube er kommt am Wochenende zurück. Er hat seit 30.04 nicht eingelogt. Also entweder hatte er keine Internet zugang gehabt oder er hat so viel geangelt und hatte er keine Zeit zum schreiben :q. Ich hoffe auf die 2e.


----------



## broki (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Bei mir geht´s am Sonntag in 10 Tagen für ein langes 14-Tage-Wochenende los auf die toskanische Insel :q.
> Spinnfischen und Ansitzangeln mit (großen) Köderfischen - wie immer .......
> 
> Grüße
> Franz



Ciao Franz
Du warst letztes Jahr auch schon unten und hast Mahis gejagt richtig?
was ging da eigentlich?


----------



## Franz_x (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Salve Broki,

stimmt - ich gehe da schon fast als Einheimischer durch.....
Der Herbst letztes Jahr war nicht ganz so gut, bin aber trotzdem ganz zufrieden gewesen. Konnte eine Goldmakrele landen und hatte noch ein paar Aussteiger und Bisse. Bei den Goldmakrelen hatte ich das Problem, dass ich zwar immer Bisse auf Köderfisch hatte, die Makrelen aber den Köder wieder aus gelassen haben. Da ich die Köderfische nahe an der Oberläche angeboten habe, konnte ich es z.T. gut beobachten, wie sich die Fische (ca. 50 bis 70 cm) den Köderfisch schnappten und damit abzogen, aber nach ein paar Metern wieder los ließen. Cuda habe ich kaum gefischt, konnte jedes mal einen oder zwei fangen, aber nur kleine zwischen 60 und 80 cm. Wind, Wetter und Wellen haben es mir nicht einfach gemacht, den Köder zu platzieren. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## broki (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@franz, tönt gut.

gibts bilder?

auf was angelst du mit köfi in den nächsten wochen? mahis sind erst im Herbst oder?


----------



## Franz_x (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin nicht so der Fangfotomensch.....nicht durch den Kescher täuschen lassen - in dem muss man auch einen Meterhecht suchen.....:q. Goldmakrelen sind erst im Herbst da. Jetzt im Frühling hoffe ich auf Blau- und Wolfsbarsch.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## ulfisch (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Ich glaube er kommt am Wochenende zurück. Er hat seit 30.04 nicht eingelogt. Also entweder hatte er keine Internet zugang gehabt oder er hat so viel geangelt und hatte er keine Zeit zum schreiben :q. Ich hoffe auf die 2e.


Geia sas paidia
BEIDES:vik:

@Scorp, 
toller Bericht soweit, ich habe ihn aber noch nicht ganz gelesen....jetzt habe ich dafür wieder Zeit.

Eins vorweg, ich musste mich stark in Demut üben was mir leider nur zum Teil gelang


Mein Plan sah ungefähr so aus.
Ankunft auf Amouliani am 01.05.
Vom 01. bis zum 06. war ich mit meiner Freundin alleine am 06. kamen unsere Freunde die ebenfalls, zumindest die Jungs, Angelbegeistert waren.

Ich plante daher das Boot mieten ab dem 07. 05. ein und fischte solange nur vom Ufer aus.
Ich wollte mehr Spinnfischen(als früher) und dabei viel Strecke machen zudem hatte es mir schon hier in GER das (shore)Jigging angetan.

Der Ankunftstag ging für den Aufbau und Zusammenbau des Gerätes drauf.
Ich hatte mir per Kurier meine neuen Schätzchen ins Land schicken lassen, da ich auch im Sommer viel unten bin.
Ich machte 2 L-Spinnen und 2 M-Spinnen + eine Grund/Brandungsrute fertig.
Auf je einer L und M war geflochtene 3,5KG und 11 KG
auf den anderen beiden Mono mit 3KG und 8KG.
Ich hatte etliche Meter 5KG FC dabei und machte die Vorfächer entsprechend lang von 1m-2.5m.
Auf der Grundrute hatte ich wieder meine Laufbleimontage, diesmal aber mit Anti-tangle-boom(oder wie das auch immer heißt)
Ich hatte aber auch Kleinteile dabei um eine, auf der Hauptschnur laufende, Seitenarm-Montage zu basteln.

Ich war ganz wild auf das Jigging und schon am nchsten Tag klingelte der Wecker um halb 7:q




Tasche war gepackt und Rute aufgebaut. ab gings zu meinem alten Bekannten





Ich montierte eien schlanken siber/blauen Illex Jig mit 30 Gr. und warf aus.
Zum Jiggen selber werde ich in einem eigenen Thread ein paar Fragen stellen da mir noch nicht alles klar ist.

Ich probierte verschiedene Führungsstiele und bekam schon nach dem 4. Wurf den gefürchteten Hänger,
der sich als starker Fisch herausstellte:vik:.
Plötzlich war ich hellwach, konnte ich ihn zu Anfang noch ein paar Meter heranholen, nahm er sich im nächsten Augenblick noch einmal Schnur.
Die Bremse war recht fest eingestellt und als ich ihn das erste mal blitzen sah, stellte ich sie leichter ein.
Da ich auf der Fähre war, musste ich ihn über die Bordwand ziehen, was mir zum Glück auch gelang und so hatte ich gleich zu Beginn einen super Einstieg








Die Griechen die ich später fragte waren sich sicher, dass es sich um einen MINAMIDA handelt und bezeichneten ihn als sehr guten Fisch.
Ich dachte es sei eine Bernsteinmakrele(Majiatiko) gewesen bzw. eine Unterart(Gofari) aber die Griechen waren sich einig.

Ich ging danach dirket wieder heim mit einem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht, zu Hause nahm ich den Fisch aus, salzte ihn leicht und schlug ihn in Backpapier ein um ihn tief zu kühlen.
Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau aber er hatte 36 oder 38cm.

Da ich(Trottel) fast immer die Kamera vergessen hatte muss ich leider auf die Bilder von meinen Freunden warten ausserdem bin ich totmüde und im Arsch und mein Aquarium leckt:c
ich werde die Tage weiterschreiben.

Kalo Psarema Paidia|wavey:


----------



## Nightfall (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Minamida hab ich nie gehört. Der kleine Majiatiko (seriola dumerili) wird oft Manali genannt.
Toller Bericht wir warten auf alle Teile.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Ulfisch, bin sicher da kommt noch mehr !


----------



## pasmanac (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Letzte Woche einen Freund aus D. mit auf BG genommen, kleinen Bluefin (ca. 40KG) erwischt :

http://youtu.be/sofARTKinr8

....und gestern ein wenig Kleinfische gangelt:


----------



## NeuSpin (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo an alle!

bin neuangler und fliege ende juni nach izmir in die türkei... 
würde gerne dort mit spinangeln vom strand aus beginnen... und von Euch erfragen welches gerät dazu geeignet bzw. auch in den koffer passt! welche rute ist geeignet und welche rolle? 

danke schon mal im voraus!
lg 
Basti!


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön schön. Freu mich auch schon auf die nächste Tour. 1,5 Wochen noch. 
Sag mal pasmanac du hast aber auch Gerät was eher für die Großeltern von dem Thun gemacht ist, oder?


----------



## ulfisch (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Fische Pasmanac,
so ein Boot ist schon etwas feines zum Angeln#6

@Scorp schöne Bonitos,
was will man mehr, schöne Fische, tolle Kämpfer und schmecken herrlich mMn deutlich besser als die Kopani Bonitos und auch besser als die kleinen Bernsteinmakrelen.


So weiter gehts,
noch am selben Tag fuhren wir zu unseren Freunden, hier einfach halber JAN genannt.





















Dort probierte ich es mit meine M-Spinne eine Weile bis ich 3 Jigs verloren hatte was mir etwas die Laune verhagelte, gingen mir schon langsam passende Assits Hooks aus.
Bisse blieben sowohl auf Wobbler als auch auf Jigs aus
naja am nächsten Tag ging es weiter...


----------



## ulfisch (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

DAs sind die beiden Ruten, die ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit fischte.









Auf der Finezza hatte ich zuerst die Shimano Soare 2500HGS, die ich lächerlicherweise mit einem 7Gr Jig fast leer warf bzw. als der Jig unten war.
Ich stieg dann auf die Fuego1000 um bei der ich keine Probleme hatte.
Dämliche flachen Spulen#q
Ich muss wohl eine dünnere Schnur aufspulen, bisher hatte ich eine 3,5Kg Stroft darauf, die ist wohl zu "dick"#d


Am nächsten Morgen stand ich wieder früh auf....
aber ich habe keine Ahnung was ich da getrieben habe:m.
Am Nachmittag machte ich mich aber mit der L-Spinne zu den Felsen  an unserem Strand auf








Ich probierte es erst mit einem kleinen Minnow, da es ja angeblich vor langer langer Zeit in einem fernen fernen Land, Leute gegeben haben SOLL die damit Brassen fingen#d
ich jedoch nicht sondern den üblichen Hanos bzw. Perka bzw.Schriftbarsch
Das Bild ist nicht von dem Tag aber stellvertretend für alle Hanos in diesem Urlaub:m




Ich wechselte dann auf einen 3Gr schweren Jerk im Tintenfisch Design.
Der mir noch einen Schleimfisch und 2 weiter Hanoi brachte, alle schwimmen wieder.

Am Nachmittag war ich mit meiner Freundin(ja die gabs auch noch) im Dorf weil sie sich Klamotten kaufen wollte.
Ich sagte ich geh mal zur Mole, "nur gucken" und schon sah ich die 1. Wolfsbarsche.
3-4 Stück 40-50cm.

Ich sofort zurück und glücklicherweise brauchte mF sowieso (mehr)Geld|uhoh:.
Ich fuhr zum Haus zurück und hatte flott alles beisammen.
Geld abgeliefert und sofort zur Mole und was hatte ich vergessen?
Meine Rolle ich HONK.
Wieder hin und zurück.




diesmal mit Rolle und Schwupps hatte ich einen schlanken slibernen Oberflächenköder montiert und rausgeballert.

Das macht mit der Argento Nuovo1032M so unglaublichen Spass,
dass sich sogar mein Onkel, der mich sonst immer nur verarscht zu einem positiven Kommentar über meine "Wurfeigenschaften" hinreissen ließ.
Ich führte den Köder erst monoton und versuchte ihn dann zum seitlichen ausbrechen zu verleiten was auch gut gelang.
Noch bevor der Köder bei mir war sah ich einen ca. 50cm langen Schatten darauf zuschwimmen, der kurz vor der Mole abdrehte.
Mein Herz fing an schneller zu schlagen als ich mir bewusst wurde, dass ich gerade meinen 1.(sichtbaren) Woba Nachläufer hatte:vik: es fühlte sich schon wie ein Fang an, bedachten mich die Viehcher bisher mit einem müden Achselzucken.

Leider ging danach nichts mehr, kein Nachläufer und nur mal wieder ein Hanos(Schriftbarsch).
Insgasamt fischte ich ca. 1-2Stunden und probierte Oberflächenköder, Minnows und Jigs aus, die aber im flachen Wasser nicht die gleiche Wirkung haben.

Ich war aber definitiv angefixt#6


----------



## pasmanac (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sag mal pasmanac du hast aber auch Gerät was eher für die Großeltern von dem Thun gemacht ist, oder?



Ich habe auch Gerät für die Junioren dabei, schreibe auch immer auf die Köder welcher für wen ist, jedoch glaube ich langsam, dass die Thunies das gar nicht lesen.......


----------



## glavoc (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi! #h
Bin auch wieder da...Hammerfotos, Videos und Fische hier im Trööt!
Petri an die Fänger!!#6
War natürlich och a bissle angeln  ... Die erste Woche gings ganz gut...dann kam jedoch der Wetterwechsel. Erst fing die Tramuntana an und wandelte sich anschl. in die Bura...Schlechtes Wetter und Regen. Aber wie gesagt, am Anfang gings, so konnte ich meiner Mutter eine "puna teca brudeta" abgeben. Und noch eine weitere dalassen 

Bekanntlich soll man ja bei seiner Rolle die Bremse vor dem spülen mit Süsswasser zudrehen...blöde nur, wenn man vergisst die dann wieder aufzudrehen und wieder einzustellen#q
...hat mich einen kapitaleren Woba gekostet#d Passiert mir kein zweites mal |evil: mehr!

lg


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

das sieht verdammt lecker aus!!!


----------



## ulfisch (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Fänge Glavoc,
bei uns war das Wetter auch eher bescheiden(für Griechische Verhältnisse) viel Wind, immer etwas Wolken und öfters leichter Regen.
Sind zu Beginn mit der Wärmflasche ins Bett.:m


----------



## glavoc (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

..ist aber noch roh, also noch am Anfang des "Brudets", zu deutsch: Fischeintopf. Meine Ma war schneller und so konnte ich nur noch so ein HändyFoto machen...


----------



## glavoc (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...und ich unter einer richtigen Decke !! Sonst ja fast nur das blanke Bett-Laken 

Ja, dieser graue Schatten der sich in Richtung Wobbler bewegt 
Dauert nicht mehr lange und du fängst deine!!
lg


----------



## ulfisch (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mal sehen

Ich stand auch die nächsten beiden Tage bevor unsere Freunde kamen früh auf 6 und halb 6
und egal wie früh ich da war, es waren immer schon Bulgaren da, die ebenfalls auf Woba und alles andere fischten.

Ich erwähne(wieder mal) die Bulgaren
weil es einfach ausschließlich Bulgaren waren die sonst noch Angelten.
Durchweg nette Kerle aber der Angeldruck hat einfach mal in 4 Jahren um 500% zugenommen kein Schei** die Angeln einfach alle.


Egal, ich probierte es am Hafen wieder zuerst mit dem Oberflächenköder(Bay Ruf Manic) und wechselte dann durch.
Ich hatte in GER etwas Gummikram bestellt und war dann doch überrascht was zu Hause ankam

 [edit Mod: Bilder gelöscht. Fremdbilder könnt ihr verlinken, einstellen aber nicht]

Ich probierte es zuerst mit einem roten Wurm am 7 oder 10Gr Kopf und bekam kurze Zeit später einen Biss
leider aber nur leichter Wiederstand.
Alles roch nach dem üblichen Schriftbarsch als ich einen kleinen 20cm Scorpionsfisch auf die Mole zog.
Glücklicherweise ließ sich der Haken gut lösen und ich schubbste ihn zurück.
Irgendwann folgte dann doch noch der Schriftbarsch aber das war es.


Den Tag darauf ging ich wieder zum Hafen




Die Wobas waren Standorttreu und "wohnten" direkt unter der Fähre von wo aus sie ihre Kreise zogen.
Was auch immer ich ihnen, entweder auf Sicht oder vor ihre Haustür warf, sie drehten eher gelangweilt ab.
Der Berkley Gulp Sandeel lief super ich zuppelte, twitchte, jiggte langsam, kurbelte ihn, es lief nichts, nichts ausser dem üblichen Schriftbarsch.

Ich kaufte noch 2 Kalamari zum Grundangeln ein und versuchte es tagsüber gelegentlich mit der Spinnrute vom Strand bei Jan
aber ohne jeden Biss.


----------



## broki (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Fische die da gefangen wurden!
Petri an euch!
und danke an ulfish für den ausführlichen Bericht, sehr schön!


----------



## arminpa65 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mir gefällt der bericht ,

gratuliere zu dem jack !!!


----------



## pasmanac (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Die Wobas waren Standorttreu und "wohnten" direkt unter der Fähre von wo aus sie ihre Kreise zogen.
> Was auch immer ich ihnen, entweder auf Sicht oder vor ihre Haustür warf, sie drehten eher gelangweilt ab.



Was hast denn für Vorfächer montiert ?


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zu Beginn 1m FC dann 1,5 und am Ende über 2m, 5KG stark.
Ich schreibe heute oder morgen weiter....ich hatte noch nicht aufgegeben


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mittelmeer ist doch wirklich ein tolles Revier mit grossen Herausforderungen. ich verweise hier mal auf die schönen Fänge von Josep aus der letzten Zeit. pescacostabrava.es Die Galls sind aucch so ein Fisch den ich wahnsinnig gerne mal fangen würde.


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hai
Zitatie Galls sind auch so ein Fisch den ich wahnsinnig gerne mal fangen würde.
Ja.....Irgendwie außerirdische,halluzinogene Geschöpfe.Wenns irgend geht wieder schwimmen lassen.(obwohl ,äh ,sind die lecker??)
p.S. mir wirds hier zu warm ,ich fahr in ein paar Tagen nach Spanien. Die Wettervorhersage ist wieder vielversprechend :Regen und schön kühl und windig
ein Bericht folgt (wenns was zu berichten gibt)
tight lines....#:


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA die sind lecker, zumindest die Filets die man hier kriegt. Da sie auch für ihre 60% Abfallanteill am Fisch recht teuer sind und einige gezielt drauf angeln sind sie vermutlich auch lecker. Also soviel zur Bestätigung.
Dieter, wenn du immer schlechtes Wetter hast, dann lass uns demnächst absprechen. Dann verbiete ich dir parallel zu mir zu fahren  kann kein schlechtes Wetter gebrauchen!


----------



## brezn8 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo glavoc,

Wie stellst du den denn wölfen nach? Schleppend vom Boot oder auch von der Küste aus? Bei letzterem wär ich über jeden tipp dankbar, habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben von der Küste aus und probiere es erst wieder, wenn ich mich mal mitten in der nacht an die Spinnangel bekomme. Besonders im urlaub ein fast unerreichbares Ziel für mich


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehe ich ähnlich, ein schöner Zielfisch bzw. mit Zielangelmethode und der (Angel)Urlaub kann gar nicht wirklich schlecht gelaufen sein.

Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich hier mind.  1 3/4 Stunden zum Gewässer brauche, dann auch mal gerne Schneider bleibe dann gibt es nichts schöneres in einer halben Stunde einen kleinen Schriftbarsch zu angeln oder was anderes.


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich mache mal weiter....

Unsere Freunde kamen Abends in Thessaloniki an und wir hatten abgemacht, dass sie mit dem Taxi zur Fähre fahren und wir sie mit dem Motorboot von Jan abholen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das hätte dann so ausgesehen




und wäre ein unheimliche Spass gewesen, Leute die zum Teil nie auf der Insel waren, nachts mit dem Motorboot abzuholen aber leider sah das Wetter immer mehr so aus










DAs Bild ist zwar vom letzten Tag aber man sieht, wie stark der Wind noch wurde 







vor allem im Vergleich zu einem ruhigen Tag







Sie blieben die Nacht also an Land und kamen mit der 1. Fähre, wir verpassten ihnen ein Bierchen und etwas zu Essen und hielten alle ein kleines Schläfchen.
Die Jungs juckte es danach ein wenig und ich verpasste ihnen meine aufgebauten Ruten und wir warfen 1-2 Stündchen bei uns unten an den Felsen








Ich erjiggte mir erst den Pflicht Schriftbarsch und wechselte dann auf Gummi
Diesmal probierte ich den Berkley Gulp Sanworm in "natural" und hatte sofort einen Biss...wieder ein Schriftbarsch bei nächsten Wurf wieder aber da war der halbe Wurm ab danach sogar der ganze.

Man konnte es in der Absinkphase gut sehen Biss, Biss, Wurm ab.
Die Viecher haben mir 10 GUMMI Würmer in ein paar Tagen verspeist.

Ansonsten lief beim 1. mit allen Angeln nicht mehr.


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am nächsten Tag  beredeten wir wie es weiter gehen sollte,
ich schlug vor das Boot Mieten direkt am nächsten Tag zu planen.
Alle stimmten zu und wir fuhren tagsüber zu Jan.
Wir nahmen meine aufgebaute Grundrute und 2 Spinnruten mit.
Am Strand baute ich die Rute auf und köderte einen Kalamariarm 6-8cm so an, dass er noch gut wurmte und flatterte.
Ich warf aus und baute mir meinen lieblings Bissanzeiger





:vik:

Ich ging mit meinem Kumpel zu den Felsen um etwas zu spinnen während sein Bruder die Rute bewachte.
Nach ca. 40min. sah ich ihn die Rute nehmen und er rief er hätte einen Biss.
Wir gingen die 150m langsam zurück, ich rechnete mit der üblichen kleinen Brasse bzw. dem Schriftbarsch aber als wir uns näherten drillte er noch immer.
Er meinte er hätte einen starke Fisch drann und wir begannen es langsam zu glauben(er war manchmal etwas euforisch)

Dann sah ich den Fisch über dem Sandgrund blitzen.
Kennt ihr das ihr seht den Fisch blitzen und denkt im 1, Moment, der ist ja gar nicht SOOO groß, bevor er sich als passabler Fisch entblößt?
Ich dachte das nicht,:q es kam eine sehr schöne Goldbrasse  zu tage bei der 1,5Kg keine Übertreibung waren.

Der Fisch war 2m vom Strand entfernt als ich in die Schnur griff um ihn sachte auf den Strand zu ziehen
genau in diesem Moment beschleunigte in die Gegenrichtung und das Vorfach riss#q
FASSUNGSLOS starrte ich auf den Fisch der sich eine Sekunde Zeit ließ bevor er im tiefen Wasser verschwand.

Ich Volldepp dachte und sagte ich, ich Trottel es gab mir zwar niemand die Schuld aber hätte ich die Schnur nicht in der Hand gehabt hätten Rute, Schnur und Bremse die Flucht sicher abfangen können:c

Man wird in meinen späteren Beiträgen noch sehen(auf Video) wie ich daraus gelernt habe
wirklich zum Kotzen es war erst meine 2. Goldbrasse und dann gleich so eine schöne herrgott verdammt.

Naja wenigsten waren die anderen beiden und ich angefixt,
Jan bot uns gegen 18 Uhr noch an zu den Vorgelagerten Inseln zu fahern.
Er hatte nicht viel Zeit im allgemeinen und deswegen war das ein super Angebot, das wir sofort annahmen.
Waren die Inselchen doch seit jeher ein super Angelspot.
Zumal man auf der Rückseite das offene Meer hatte.........


----------



## glavoc (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Brezn8 - hallo, 
eigentl. bin ich Uferangler, d.h. sämtliche Fische fang ich auch vom Ufer aus. 

Mit dem Boot nur mit der Verwandschaft und dann so richtig Fischerman-Style, : also Netze, Reusen, Langleine und wenn ich weiter im Süden bin auch Tramata/Ludar... 
Klar schleppe ich dann gelegentlich auch mit der Handleine auf Wölfe.. 

Am liebsten fische ich spinnend abends 1-2 Std. vor der Dämmerung und in die Nacht hinein...Nachts kann man fangen, vor allem wenn beleuchtete Häfen, Uferpromenaden usw gegeben sind...mach ich aber eher selten. Dabei halte ich immer paar Meter Abstand vom Ufer und bewege mich möglichst geräuscharm..also z.Bsp. auf den festen Steinen laufend statt auf Kies.
Das größte Problem ist immer die Jungs zu finden, da heißt es Strecke machen...Gutes Zeichen sind springende Ährenfische/Gavun..wo die sind, ist der Wolfsbarsch nicht weit... 
Suche flache Bereiche (abends), da er dort jagt!
KuKös möglichst oberflächennah und sehr, sehr realistische Farben/Dekore...

Hoffe ich konnte helfen. Wenn noch Fragen, nur raus damit!!
lg

PS- Ulifisch: Beim Doradenangeln ist ein Kescher wirklich sinnvoll! Wenn du zu faul bist den zu tragen, mußt du halt auch mit Verlusten rechnen  (ich ebenfalls)! Mein Problem dabei: das Eigengewicht der Dorade, wenn du sie aus dem Meer hebst...an steileren/höheren Uferabschnitten.
Fluchten und Kopfschläge kannst du jedoch eigentl. mMn fast besser mit der Hand "abfedern". Ich liebe die Handleine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glavoc (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was gehen kann, wenn es mal läuft, seht ihr im unten verlinkten Video, wo uns die türkischen Kollegen mal zeigen, wo der Bartl den Most aus dem Keller holt 

Guck:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr_DFctxvSs


----------



## ulfisch (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was heißt denn zu faul
erstmal habe ich keinen gescheiten und 2. muss ich den ja auch mitnehmen können.
Ich hätte einfach nicht in die Schnur fassen sollen, meine letzte Dorade habe ich sogar über die Kaimauer gezogen...okay nicht optimal ging aber auch.

Da kam einfach das Kind in mir kurz durch
Naja so lernt man:q


----------



## glavoc (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

kommt dabei halt immer drauf an, wie und wo sie gehakt ist... 
So leicht an der äusseren Lippenseite gepierct, passiert es dann schon mal, dass du sie verlierst...
Fängst sie halt im Sommer nochmal - denn das Gute an Fischen, ist ihre schlechte Memory-Card  hehe


----------



## zulu (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Was gehen kann, wenn es mal läuft, seht ihr im unten verlinkten Video, wo uns die türkischen Kollegen mal zeigen, wo der Bartl den Most aus dem Keller holt
> 
> Guck:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr_DFctxvSs



Schon aufgefallen ?

 Lüfer !

sind keine Wolfsbarsche , sondern Baby - Blaubarsche 
(Pomatomus saltatrix) 

 ein Fisch der in bestimmten Gebieten, etwa bei Flußmündungen , massenhaft, in riesigen Schwärmen, zig tonnenweise vorkommt.

Da braucht man dann nur reinhalten und schon wird gierig alles inhaliert.

Kämpferisch stark ist der Bluefish , kulinarisch sind die kleinen durchaus wertvoll.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## glavoc (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hoppla |peinlich  !!!

Zulu, danke für`s aufklären!!


----------



## zulu (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ist doch nicht peinlich #d

denke nur das fällt nicht jedem gleich auf

habe es sofort gesehen, an dem schwarzen Punkt an der Brustflosse und der  oberständigen Kieferstellung
 schaut man genauer hin, dann kann man auch erkennen, das die fische nicht rund sind, sondern eher etwas flach

Z.


----------



## glavoc (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na ja, wie das so ist beim Youtube-glotzen...genauer hinsehen und nicht gleich verlinken... Blöde von mir. Aber weil irgendwo oben NeuSpin gefragt hatte und ich von der Strecke beeindruckt war hab ich zu schnell verlinkt- Egal, schmecken tun die laut Zulu ja auch . Zulu sei Dank hab ich jetzt nen neuen Fisch kennengelernt. Dennoch sind gute Fänge möglich! Als Ausgleich und Wiedergutmachung gibts noch ein Video^^:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMxck2ZcxQw
lg


----------



## ulfisch (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vom Blaubarsch höre ich in Greiechenland auch immer wieder,
nur gesehen habe ich noch nie einen
Sie sollen tatsächlich gut schmecken und sehr sehr scharfe Zähne haben.
"Der beißt alles ab"
"immer Stahl wenn es auf Blaubarsch geht"
"Wie ein Piranha"


In meinem Bestimmungbuch steht:
"oft hinterlässt ein Schwarm Blaubarsche auf der Nahrungssuche eine Spur zerstückelter Fischleiber"


----------



## zulu (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> "Der beißt alles ab"
> "immer Stahl wenn es auf Blaubarsch geht"
> "Wie ein Piranha



stimmt

 Wobbler aus Holz sind oft schon nach einem Fisch unbrauchbar 

Z.


----------



## glavoc (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hoppla - na dann^^ :m
alles gut zu wissen!#6 Kommen die nur an Flußmündungen vor, oder auch draussen auf den vorgelagerten Inseln? Auf jeden Fall richtige Monster! Sag mal Zulu, alter Bestimmungsfachmann, kommen die auch in Mitteldalmatien vor, oder nur Ploče / Neretva oder Omiš / Cetina?  gar auch bei Šibenik? 
Und ausserdem - kommen alle auf einmal und sind kurz da um alles zu fressen und morgen weg? Mach mir nämlich Sorgen um meine Wobbler^^  haha!!
lg


----------



## ulfisch (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe auch noch was richtig spannendes zu bestimmen aber da fehlen mir noch die Bilder, die Griechen haben sich ganz schön in die Haare bekommen und mein Vater lag völlig falsch:m

Als wir es rausgezogen haben dachten wir uns "Was ist denn DAS?"


----------



## Nightfall (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gofari (Bluefish, Blaubarsch, Anjova, usw.) kann richitg gross werden. Aggresiv mit sehr scharfe Zähne. Nicht weit von dein Ferienort Ul , in Alexandroupoli ist DER Topport in N.Griechenland. Von Juli bis Oktober. Dort gibt es viele Flußmündungen. Entweder mit spinnfischen oder mit monagkistro / Brandungsangeln oft als Wolfsbarsch beifang. Es schmeckt auch lecker !

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe gleich mal die KTEL Verbindung gegoogelt:m
bisschen trostlos auf Googlemaps aber vielleicht mache ich einen Abstecher.

Rund um den Pileon werden die wohl auch gut gefangen.
Da bin ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall.


----------



## brezn8 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ Brezn8 - hallo,
> eigentl. bin ich Uferangler, d.h. sämtliche Fische fang ich auch vom Ufer aus.
> 
> Mit dem Boot nur mit der Verwandschaft und dann so richtig Fischerman-Style, : also Netze, Reusen, Langleine und wenn ich weiter im Süden bin auch Tramata/Ludar...
> ...



Hallo glavoc!

Ui diese Infos lassen meine Hoffnung auf einen dalmatinischen Wolf ja wie ein Luftblase wieder an die Oberfläche schießen |supergri. Freut mich wirklich zu hören, dass man doch nicht absolut chancenlos vom Ufer ist, wenn man sein Glück nicht zw. 2h und 5h versucht. Diese Zeit wurde mir von einem Angelgeschäftbesitzer empfohlen, der regelmäßig nach Kroatien zum fischen fährt. und seine Handy-Fotos hatten Überzeugungskraft - ein paar für Uferverhältnisse wirklich kapitale Burschen waren da zu sehen. Allerdings war das etwas weiter nördlich an der Küste - da wo die Küste recht steil und steinig ist (vllcht. schon Istrien?).

Meine Versuche habe ich bis jetzt immer etwas oberhalb von Sibenik versucht, weil die Schwiegereltern dort ein Haus haben. Mittlerweile verbringen wir so ziemlich jeden Urlaub dort (glücklicherweise - und deshalb konnte ich auch schon mein Glück auch schon mal Mitte Oktober und auch Ostern versuchen, also nicht nur während der brütend heißen Hochsaison.

Dass man bei den WBs so leise sein muss, war mich nicht bewusst. Anscheinend heisst das aber auch, dass das Wetter für erfolgreiches WB-Angeln nicht unbedingt so sein muss, wie auf dem Video-Link von dir, sondern das Meer auch ruhig sein kann. Gibt es denn Wetter/Windbedingugnen bei denen es besonders gut geht bzw. bei denen man lieber die Spinnrute zu Hause lässt?

Da das Haus nicht allzuweit vom Meer weg ist, probiere ich mein Glück zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad gleich dort. Fragt sich nur, ob das ein guter Platz ist. Das Meer sieht dann in weiten Teilen so aus:






Kleine Betonstege und dazwischen abgesteckte Schwimmbereiche, davor viele Bootsplätze. Ab und zu eine Landzunge, die etwas ins Meer geht.





Oder Kiesstrände, zur Hauptsaison gesteckt voll mit Badegästen

Es gibt noch einen kleinen Bereich Naturstrand, auch hier habe ich Abends bei belebtem Meer mal mein Glück versucht:






Hast du einen bevorzugten Küstenbereich oder heisst es eher Strecke machen und schauen, wo die Fischleins aus dem Wasser hupfen? Und das geht ja auch nur wenn, das Meer Abends ruhig ist?

Etwas früher als zur Dämmerungszeit habe ich auch schon flüchtende Fischleins beobachtet und dann mit mehr Glück als Verstand festgestellt, dass hier Teenie-Hornies ihr Unwesen treiben:






Und gibt es denn in Bezug auf Jahreszeit etwas zu beachten? Ziehen die WBs in den heißen Monaten wirklich ins Meer ab, weil ihnen das Wasser in Küstennähe zu warm ist?

Ach und was den Kescher angeht - habe ich immer dabei, wenn ich es auf Doraden versuche. Wenn ich den dann auch mal tatsächlich brauchen sollte, werdet ihr einen Freudenschrei bis nach Hamburg von mir hören :q :q :q Bis jetzt war diese süße Maus das höchste der Gefühle:






LG!


----------



## glavoc (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eigentlich schaut alles perfekt für Wolfsbarsch aus! Zumal du die Krka-Mündung vor den Füssen hast!! 
Bin selber noch dabei den Wolf zu verstehen. Vor allem das Spinnfischen war auch noch neu für mich. Es war schon ein kleines Jammertal zu durchwandern bis zum ersten (noch kleinen - aber immerhin) dann das erste Dutzend, usw... Irgendwie muss man sich, denke ich, da so selbst seinen Weg zum WoBa erarbeiten. Warscheinlich ist das bei Meerforellen ähnlich? Pauschal geht das nur so grob - die Feinheiten muß man wohl selber herausfinden... Vor allem am Anfang. Das schöne ist, die Freude an diesem Fisch bleibt dir jedes Mal aufs neue erhalten:q

Achte auf so was:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxFLILTZ7S8

PS. Flaches Meer & warmes Meer - mach dir da mal keine Sorgen!
PPS. Kescher & Doraden: schön, das du da so vernünftig bist 
PPPS^^ Ruhige See (Bonaca) nach Sturm ist mMn sogar sehr gut!!! Und den Touristrand abends, sofern er leer ist, beangeln!


----------



## broki (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://wolfsbarsch.com/

spuckt einige simple aber trozdem wichtige infos raus...


----------



## glavoc (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Brenzn8, Grüße nach Hamburg!
den Hund ausführen oder bei mehr Wellengang twitchen/wobbeln. Investier in ein paar DTD Wobbler (MaxGavun...) und einen kleinen Popper (so Richtung Maria PopQueen und ein, zwei Stickbaits (Kroaten schwören auf Topprey SG). Bekommst du auch dort in den Angelläden. Na denn - viel Glück!!
lg


----------



## zulu (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch was richtig spannendes zu bestimmen aber da fehlen mir noch die Bilder, die Griechen haben sich ganz schön in die Haare bekommen und mein Vater lag völlig falsch:m
> 
> Als wir es rausgezogen haben dachten wir uns "Was ist denn DAS?"



da bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## zulu (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hoppla - na dann^^ :m
> alles gut zu wissen!#6 Kommen die nur an Flußmündungen vor, oder auch draussen auf den vorgelagerten Inseln? Auf jeden Fall richtige Monster! Sag mal Zulu, alter Bestimmungsfachmann, kommen die auch in Mitteldalmatien vor, oder nur Ploče / Neretva oder Omiš / Cetina?  gar auch bei Šibenik?
> Und ausserdem - kommen alle auf einmal und sind kurz da um alles zu fressen und morgen weg? Mach mir nämlich Sorgen um meine Wobbler^^  haha!!
> lg



Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher mit Sibenik, da musst Du im Angelgeschäft wohl nach "Strijelka"?   fragen. 

Auf dem Fischmarkt habe ich zur warmen Jahreszeit noch nie einen Blaubarsch gesehen.

Selber gefangen habe ich in Dalmatien auch noch keinen.

Kann mir aber vorstellen dass zu bestimmten Zeiten......

Vorne bei sv Nikole oder auf der anderen Seite der Einfahrt nach Sibenik    solche Fische eintreffen und dann dem frischen Wasser folgen. 

Ich glaube Du musst Dir keine Sorgen um Deine Wobbler machen.

Ich habe schon oft gesehen dass Uferangler     Lica  (Leerfish)  mit Wobblern gefangen haben.

Die fetten Wolfsbarsche ( Branzin )werden mit lebenden Ködern,
 genau so wie früher bei uns die Hechte ...

in Buchten und Häfen gefangen.

(vielleicht statt Stahl , Fluorocarbon nehmen )....ein frei schwimmender Fisch

muss ich noch mehr sagen ?

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## brezn8 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Eigentlich schaut alles perfekt für Wolfsbarsch aus! Zumal du die Krka-Mündung vor den Füssen hast!!
> Bin selber noch dabei den Wolf zu verstehen. Vor allem das Spinnfischen war auch noch neu für mich. Es war schon ein kleines Jammertal zu durchwandern bis zum ersten (noch kleinen - aber immerhin) dann das erste Dutzend, usw... Irgendwie muss man sich, denke ich, da so selbst seinen Weg zum WoBa erarbeiten. Warscheinlich ist das bei Meerforellen ähnlich? Pauschal geht das nur so grob - die Feinheiten muß man wohl selber herausfinden... Vor allem am Anfang. Das schöne ist, die Freude an diesem Fisch bleibt dir jedes Mal aufs neue erhalten:q
> 
> Achte auf so was:
> ...



Hallo glavoc,

Ok das hört sich weiterhin aufbauend an  dann war ich bis jetzt einfach nur zur flaschen Zeit am richtigen Ort  

Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich bei der krka-mündung ins meer bis jetzt nur 1x angeln war. Und da auch nur recht kurz, weil meiner besseren hälfte war es plötzlich so kalt, als es dunkel wurde   auf der linken seite finde ich das terrain schwer zugänglich, weil direkt an der ecke flussmündung/meer ein Privatgrundstück (Hafenmeisterei von Sibenik?) ist. Die andere Seite schaut aber recht vielversprechend aus, da wo diese Ruine ist. kennst du dich im Bereich rund um Sibenik etwas aus und kannst mir vllcht. einen guten spot verraten, ggf über pn, wenn es nicht im i-net breitgetreten werden soll - grins

Ich werde in Zukunft noch intensiver auf die flüchtenden Fischleins achten. Das beispiel aus dem video ist aber schon extrem, oder? Bei meinen beobachtungen waren es vielleicht 5 fischleins, die aus dem Wasser gesprungen sind...

PS wegen hamburg habe ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt - wenn ich demnächst (juni?) wieder in kroatien bin und meine erste keschernotwendige dorade fangen werde (ganz bestimmt! Daumen drücken, werdet ihr meinen Freudenschrei bis nach Hamburg hören können  . Ich selbst bin am Weisswurscht-Äquator beheimatet, wobei Hamburg meinem Anglerherz besser gefallen würde: "Schatz ich geh nochmal mal kurz mit dem Hund raus und nehm die zanderspinne mit" 
füttert youtube mal mit "hamburg zander angeln"...

lg!


----------



## ulfisch (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> da bin ich aber gespannt


Ich hoffe, ich habe morgen Abend die Bilder#6


----------



## brezn8 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher mit Sibenik, da musst Du im Angelgeschäft wohl nach "Strijelka"?   fragen.
> 
> Auf dem Fischmarkt habe ich zur warmen Jahreszeit noch nie einen Blaubarsch gesehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo zulu,

sag jetzt bitte nicht, dass das mit dem leerfish kroatien Festland oder sogar Region Sibenik war. Bis auf die einheimischen Kalamar-Angler an den Molen habe ich bis jetzt noch nie einen gleichgesinnten gesehen, der mit der Spinne und Wobbler die Küste absucht. deswegen komm ich mir manchmal schon etwas dämlich vor. so unter dem Motto "haben die einheimischen wirklich keine lust, an diesem wunderschönen Fleckchen erden ihr angelglück zu versuchen, oder geht hier einfach nix?"

Das mit dem Lebendköderfisch war auch der zweite tipp von dem Angelladenbesitzer. Er meinte noch, man soll auch wirklich nur den Fisch mit FC-Vorfach drantun und nix mehr sonst (Schwimmer, Blei..). Und natürlich wieder nachts von 2-5h....

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich weiter oben bei der Flussmündung aus - so nach Sibenik bis Skradin (danach ist angeln meines Wissens nach verboten wg. Nationalpark)? auf google maps sieht die Küste dort überall schwer zugänglich aus, vllcht bei zaton oder raslina? Oder kannst andere Stellen empfehlen?

lg! |wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das geht mir in Griechenland genau so.
Mit der Spinnrute bin fast nur ich unterwegs:m
Die Einheimischen haben halt zur gleichen Zeit wie Du exponential weniger Zeit als Du zum Angeln
Gleichzeitig hat fast jeder irgendwie Zugang zu einem BOOT:c

Letztes Jahr sah ich zum 1. mal bewusst einen Griechen mit der Spinnrute.
Lass Dich nicht entmutigen, ich habe hier gerade eine Griechische Angelzeitschrift in meinen Händen...es gibt wirklich noch alles und unsere Gewässer sind noch stärker befischt als die Kroatischen.

Versuche den Köderfisch noch mit einem kleinen Stück Gummi am Haken zu sichern, das hielt viel besser bei mir.

Hier ist gerade so ein kleiner Krebs der Renner, sehen aus wie eine mini mini Languste und sind ca.5-10cm lang, sie werden lebend angeködert und es gibt sie in grün und rot.
Ich habe selber dieses Jahr jemanden Fischen sehen der auch Goldbrassen gefangen hat und in der Angelzeitschrift werden sie auch(lobend) erwähnt.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier sieht man die beliebtesten Köder die in Griechenland verwendet werden
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2F1.bp.blogspot.com%2F-YI5lcghEhws%2FTyFcrrqxc4I%2FAAAAAAAAAC4%2FOvARDS8qF-Y%2Fs1600%2F%252525CE%2525259A%252525CE%252525B1%252525CF%25252581%252525CE%252525B1%252525CE%252525B2%252525CE%252525B9%252525CE%252525B4%252525CE%252525AC%252525CE%252525BA%252525CE%252525B9.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fpsarepseto.blogspot.com%2F2012%2F01%2Fblog-post_26.html&h=239&w=319&tbnid=mRP596q_dZW-zM%3A&zoom=1&q=doloma%20kavouri&docid=jT7miPZx62R3oM&ei=MZqBU63SHquM0wWq4oCABA&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=346&page=1&start=0&ndsp=37&ved=0CK8BEK0DMBs


----------



## zulu (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



brezn8 schrieb:


> Hallo zulu,
> 
> sag jetzt bitte nicht, dass das mit dem leerfish kroatien Festland oder sogar Region Sibenik war.
> 
> ...



Leerfish ? 
Regelmäßig gesehen bei den kroatischen Spinnfischern in Tisno , bei der Zugbrücke.

Im Herbst und Frühwinter bei schlechterem Wetter mit Wind
und oft starker Gezeitenströmung.

Der ganze Murter Kanal ist aussichtsreich. Die Festlandseite ebenso wie die Inselseite.

 Ein Freund von mir fängt regelmäßig große Leerfish vor Betina beim Lebendköder schleppen.

 Zu bestimmten Zeiten ( Oktober November ) kommen ganze Schwärme kleinere Leerfish ,
 die 500g bis 1000g Größe,
 in die Häfen und dezimieren dort überfallartig die kleinen Sardellen.
 Dann springen immer kleine Fische aus dem Wasser und sofort sind auch raubende Möwen da.

Das ist dann die Zeit für die Sternstunde.

Ich habe Freunde, die arbeiten im Hafen und sind Angler. Die haben immer ihre Ruten parat. Sobald raubende Möwen im Hafen sind unterbrechen sie kurz ihre Arbeit und machen ein paar Würfe mit kleinen ,schlanken, silbrigen Wobblern, meist mit Erfolg.

Direkt bei Sibenik habe ich noch nicht gefischt, ich bin lieber zwischen und außerhalb der vorgelagerten Inseln.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bluefish hab ich ja auch schon gefangen, vorgestern noch was von gegessen. Starke Kämpfer mit wirklich fiesen Zähnen, nicht mit Palo zu vergleichen! Stahl empfiehlt sich bei Naturköder, bei Spinning muss es eben stärkeres FC sein und was auch hilft: lange Köder. 

Eine 3 Tage woche noch...!


----------



## ulfisch (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

DU HAST ZU VIEL URLAUB DARIO#6:q


Hier ist mal was zum raten, abends am Hafen gefangen auf Sicht mit Berkley Gulp alive Sandeel
ca. 35cm lang und ein halbes Kilo schwer
Die Griechen waren sich nicht sicher bzw. diskutierten, ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie sie es genannt haben aber das hat sich ja noch nie gedeckt
Mein Vater lag völlig falsch:q
Meine Bücher haben mir mal wieder nicht geholfen.


Die Bilder sind leider bescheiden müsste aber gehen, man beachte die Schwanzflosse


----------



## glavoc (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

erster^^ - ein Mol! 


http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Merlangius-merlangus.html


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Andere Bauchflossen und die Schwanzflosse  ist anders:m


----------



## glavoc (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

okay, noch ein Versuch^^: Phycis² ??


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch#t

bis auf die Schwanzflosse ähnelt er sehr einer Quappe
http://www.oste-stoer.de/cms/website.php?id=/de/index/ostepachtgemeinschaft/artenschutz/quappe/fisch_des_jahres.htm


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Naja wenigsten waren die anderen beiden und ich angefixt,
> Jan bot uns gegen 18 Uhr noch an zu den Vorgelagerten Inseln zu fahern.
> Er hatte nicht viel Zeit im allgemeinen und deswegen war das ein super Angebot, das wir sofort annahmen.
> Waren die Inselchen doch seit jeher ein super Angelspot.
> Zumal man auf der Rückseite das offene Meer hatte.........



Wir fuhren gegen 18 Uhr zu den Inelchen




Die Bilder sind vom Sommer, da ich es immer verplant hatte Bilder zu machen und die von den Anderen habe ich noch nicht komplett, ist mir jetzt auch egal.

Im Sommer ist da die Hölle los aber jetzt waren die Inseln leer bis auf 2 Dauercampende Rentner#6









Die Rückseite geht aufs offene Meer hinaus und ich machte mir Hoffnungen.
Am Steg warfen wir eine Grund Rute mit Kalamariarm aus und sicherten sie dann gingen wir zur anderen Seite.

Wir verteilten uns auf den Felsen und ich arbeitete mich an meiner leichten Rute durch die Jigs und Wobbler bekam aber nicht mehr zu stande als 2 Hanos.
Leider war die Kante etwas zu weit entfernt um sie zu überwerfen aber der Spot sah trotzdem super aus.
Trotz allem ging nicht mehr als die beiden Hanos und ich ging zum Steg um die Grundrute zu kontrollieren.

Als ich einen Fisch am anderen Ende der Leine spürte begann ich vorsichtiger einzuholen.
Es war kein Riese aber man merkte ihn stärker als die üblichen kleinen Brassen und Hanoi.
Bald sah ich einen kleineren Tsipura(Goldbrassen) und diesmal drillte ich ihn  sehr vorsichtig|supergri.
Erw ar zwar max. 1/2 Kilo schwer aber ein kleiner Trost.

Die Überfahrt zu den Inseln dauerte immer ca. 10min und auf Hin und Rückweg schleppten wir ohne Biss.

Die nächsten Tage(auch den feuchtfröhlichen Abenden geschuldet) waren eine Mischung aus tagsüber Angeln am Strand











Und noch ein zwei Inselbesuchen aber immer nur kurz.
Beim 2. Besuch entdeckten wir kurz vor der Abfahrt ein Petermännchen im flachen Wasser LEIDER KEINE BILDER#q
und auf der Rückfahrt bekamen wir 2 Petermännchen Bisse.

Ich wusste zwar, dass es sie gibt, da ich sie im Jahr zuvor,lebend, im Fischgeschäft sah aber bisher hatte ich nie eins gesehen.
Die, die wir erwischten, hatten 15-30cm Länge und bissen in 6 Meter tiefem Wasser auf schlanke silber/blaue Wobbler bei 3-4KN.

Wir ließen beide wieder frei obwohl ich gehört hatte, dass sie sehr gut schmecken sollen.


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich versuchte mittlerweile jeden Tag ein Boot zu organisieren.
Der Bootsverleiher quatschte mich sofort auf griechisch zu obwohl er ein wenig Deutsch und Englisch spricht.
Ja er hat eins im Hafen
aber mit Problem
welches habe ich nicht verstanden
nur mein Onkel Janis soll es reparieren.
Die sind Freunde und Janis repariert ihm seine Schüsseln.

Es nervte tierisch, da ich ihn vorher informiert hatte, dass wir MEHRERE Tage ein Boot mieten wollten und jetzt hatte er nur eins im Wasser:r


Naja tagsüber fischten wir wie gesagt am Strand und bekamen noch einen Sargos von etwas über 20cm den wir zum Tsipura in die Tiefkühltruhe legten
Ansonsten bekamen wir noch einen Starken Biss der die Rute umriss aber nicht am Haken blieb.
Mein Kumpel fischte eine Montage mit Grundblei am Ende und einem freilaufenden Seitenarm.

Langsam ging uns auch der Kalamari aus.
Ich ging daraufhin ins Dorf um Vormittags an der Mole zu Angeln noch mal auf Wolsbarsch.
Zu diesem Zweck lieh ich mir 2 Gummiköder meines Kumpels.
Auf dem Weg dorthin ging ich am Supermarkt vorbei und fragte den Sohn welche Köder ich auf Woba(Lavraki) verwenden soll.

Er war von einigen angetan und sagte am Jigkopf wegen der Weite und den Gummifisch im Gavros(Beutefisch) Design halten
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.greecetravel.com%2Fphotos%2Ffood%2FPhotoAlbum1%2Ffish-gavros.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.greecetravel.com%2Fphotos%2Ffood%2FPhotoAlbum1%2Ffish-gavros_jpg_view.htm&h=500&w=667&tbnid=JzEQVQ8bJwAefM%3A&zoom=1&q=gavros&docid=GV3GugX3viplOM&ei=te-CU8etHcyY1AXtjYDIBg&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1679&page=1&start=0&ndsp=26&ved=0CFgQrQMwAA


Ich ging noch schnell zum Fischgeschäft um Kalamari zu holen aber es hatte geschlossen oh Mann ich war genervt kein Boot keine Köder.


Am Hafen ackerte ich alles durch Gummifisch am Jig am C-Rig und am Dropshot dazu die Würmer und Sandaale und ein paar Wobbler.

Nach 1-2 Stunden setzte sich ein alter Fischer zu mir.
"Wer bist Du? So und so"
"Ah ich kenne einen Vater."
"Zeig mal her was du hast."

er nahm meine Wobblerbox und machte sich falsch rum auf so das ein großes Durcheinander entstand #d
Er zuppelte ein Wobbler nach dem anderen raus und sagte
"der ist gut aber du musst Schleppen"
Ich weiß dachte ich mir
"Der ist gut aber du musst Schleppen"
Ich weiß dachte ich mir aber ich bekomme kein Boot|gr:
"Der ist gut aber du musst Schleppen"
Ich weiß dachte ich mir aber ich bekomme kein schei** Boot:r


Ich ging darauf hin Heim irgendwie musst ich das alles sacken lassen als ich zu Hause ankam und mich jemand fragte wie es lief
verlor ich für 5min die Contenance#d
ich flippte total aus.
Seit 4 verdammten Jahre waren zum 1. mal wieder Leute dabei die ein Boot ausschließlich zum Angeln mieten wollten und ich bekam einfach keins.
Nicht nur das der Verleiher hielt mich auch noch hin anstatt zu sagen er hätte halt keins uns lief die Zeit davon.

Jetzt bekamen wir nichtmal mehr frischen Kalamari es war zum heulen:c:c wie verflucht, den schönen Fisch den ich am 1. Tag gefangen hatte vergaßen meine Freunde im Kühlschrank so das er vergammelte.
Den anderen verbockte ich, wir bekamen kein Boot und keine Köder, die verfluchten Wobas bissen nicht, meine besten Jigs waren weg und wir hatten nur noch 5 Tage.
#
naja sagen wir so ich habe in diese 5Minuten all meinen Ärger gesteckt den ich bisher runtergeschluckt hatte und auch allen noch kommenden.

Ein Boot zu mieten hatte ich aufgegeben wir setzten unsere Hoffnungen auf Jan, der meinte wir könnten einmal früh schleppen und zwar länger als eine halbe Stunde.






Die Tage sahen wir noch einen kleinen Oktapus am Hafen machten aber nur ein paar Bilder


----------



## zulu (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> DU HAST ZU VIEL URLAUB DARIO#6:q
> 
> 
> Hier ist mal was zum raten, abends am Hafen gefangen auf Sicht mit Berkley Gulp alive Sandeel
> ...




ich würde sagen der hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabeldorsche

Gabelbart Phycis phycis  Πετροσαλούβαρδος 

Z.


----------



## Seatrout (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dein Nachtfisch auf Gummi , ist ein Gabeldorsch:vik:


----------



## Seatrout (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hehe, da warst schneller


----------



## Nightfall (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ulfisch. Dein unbekanter fisch ist kein Whiting (Merlangus Merlangus) sie sind sehr rar in Griechenland, sondern 100% ein  Phycis phycis. 
In Griechenland wird es oft : Pontiki, Salouvardos oder Saravanos gennant. Auf deutsch Gabeldorsch.
Er ist Nachtaktiv und wohnt in Löcher (oft zusammen mit Muränen und Zackenbarsche). Normalerweise wohnt er viel tiefer. Er ist etwa schlammig, braun. Sein fleisch ist weiss, sehr weich aber von qualität eher eine Suppe-fisch. Sie werden bis maximal 4-5 Kg groß.

Gruß,

Alex

PS/Edit: Ich bin am Arbeit und hatte es lange gedauert bis ich antworte. Mittlerweile gibt es viele Antworte noch


----------



## glavoc (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ulifish - Phycis² = Phycis Phycis 
Kannst runter vom Schlauch^^ 
lg


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die weiteren Tage ging eigentlich gar nichts mehr, wir hatten kaum anständige Köder und fingen so gut wie nichts nicht vom Strand nicht bei den Inselchen nicht bei der 3/4 Stunde Schleppen die wir zusammen bekamen.

Nur den seltsamen Fisch am Hafen














Dann keimte etwas Hoffnung:vik:
Jan versprach mit uns bald zu schleppen.
2 Tage vorher brachte er uns Köder vom Festland mit.
Americanos und diese dicken weißen Würmer/Anemonen die sich dehnen und strecken ein recht seltsames Schauspiel|rolleyes

Die Americanos waren ruck zuck vom Haken weg und die dicken weißen Würmer zerschnitten wir, man soll sie aber als ganzes auf den Haken ziehen.

Die Motivation war dennoch im Keller und wir fingen nur noch eine weitere Brasse von 20cm, die auch in die TK wanderte.
Am nächsten Abend waren wir auf dem Festland essen und ich bestellte bevor wir gingen noch 3 frische Kalamari denn wir wollten am übernächsten Tag morgens schleppen#6


Ein Einheimischer unterhielt sich mit Jan wo und wie und mit was wir fahren sollen aber es deckte sich im großen und ganzen mit meinen Erfahrungen.
2-3Kn gegen die Strömung, schlanker Blinker, und auf die Inselchen zu.

Wir wollten unbedingt auch einen Kalamar tief schleppen um eventuell einen Sinagrida(Dentex) abzustauben.
Tu diesem Zwecke hatte ich mich noch in GER per Youtube so gut es geht informiert.
Als Material hatte ich 0,60mm FC und 2/0-4/0 Owner Haken.
Eigentlich wollte ich die Montage noch am Vortag bauen aber Bier und so weiter ließen es mich aufs Boot verschieben.





Wir fuhren los bei bedecktem Himmel und ließen 2 Ruten raus meine leichte mit dem üblichen(im Sommer erfolgreichem )Wobbler meine mittlere mit einem etwas größeren Wobbler und diesmal 10METER FC und kurz darauf eine 3. mit Blinker.

Ich fing an die Montage für den Kalamari zu bauen, wir waren gerade auf der Höhe zwischn Hauptinsel und der 1. kleinen Insel  
als die Bremse kreischte, etwas hatte auf der leichten Rute gebissen.
#
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Es war Köder und Schnur die mir im Sommer die Bonitos gebracht hatte.
Ich sagte noch zuvor zu meinen Freunden ich werde den Teufel tun und ein fängiges System ändern zumal auch die Petermännchen darauf gebissen hatten.

So wie der Fisch die Schnur zog war es mit Sicherheit ein Bonito/Pelamide den ich auf 45cm schätzte.
Wir waren aufgeregt wie kleine Kinder, endlich.
Man achte bei 1:08 auf meine Hand, was ich mir da wohl gedacht habe:vik:
und bei 1:13 genau auf die Rute
http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/willkill11/media/IMG_4772_zpscfc7ed62.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey cool danke euch Jungs
"Salouvardos" das sagte auch die Schwiegermutter von Jan
also ein Gabeldorsch der wohl eine deformierte Schwanzflosse hatte.
Ich hatte so einen noch nie bewusste gesehen, er wohnte unter der Molenmauer und knallte voll auf den Sandeel, den ich mit der Hand führte.

Der Kerl schwimmt auch wieder


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal sehen ob das Video läuft
ich habe es auf Photobucket hochgeladen aber wenn ich es dort öffne lädt es ewig und es kommt nichts...ich probiere weiter.


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hammer Video! Hab Richtig mitgefiebert..:c


----------



## glavoc (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh Mann, Schade! Näxtes Mal!!


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

dp.dp


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Herzlichen Dank für Deine "Liveberichterstattung".

Ich finde das richtig klasse von Dir!!

DANKE!!


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Video-Link hat doch einwandfrei funktioniert, warum hast du ihn wieder entfernt??


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach wirklich?|bigeyes
bei mir nicht.
So was doofes..sry
hier noch mal neu
http://youtu.be/dSrRiKrdgsU


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:m also es hat halt irgendwie nicht sein sollen
"und der geht jetzt nicht mehr ab" gleich am Anfang:q
ich konnte nur noch lachen.
Eigentlich haben wir mit 3 Angelmethoden mehr oder wenig 3 schöne Zielfische an der Leine gehabt
(Jiggen Ansitz und Schleppen)
(Bernsteinmakrele Goldbrasse und Bonito) nur leider
(vergammelt verbockt und Pech)

Ich bekam dann noch einen Biss  aber es war wieder ein kleines Petermännchen.
Ich machte also weiter mit der Montage
als ich plötzlich merkte wie mir schlecht wurde|uhoh:
ohje dachte ich mir, der Wellengang war recht stark ausserhalb der Inselchen und wir schleppten aussen herum.

Ich teilte es meinen Freunden mit und sie machten besorgte Gesichter.
Jetzt rächte sich die schlechte Vorbereitung, Montage am Boot knüpfen mit Kopf unten und kein Blick nach draussen KEIN WASSER hatten wir Deppen und nichts zum Futtern, mir ging es immer schlechte und ich sagte sie sollen mich lieber an Land rausschmeissen und gleich weiter schleppen.

jetzt bekam ich auch noch einen Krampf in der Wade
als wur wieder zwischen Inselchen und Hauptinsel fuhren.
es ging nichts mehr mein großer Zeh hatte sich so stark verkrampft, dass er sich eine ganze 1/4 stunde nicht mehr löste.
Ich würgte in einen Eimer aber es kam nichts raus, daraufhin ging es mir leicht besser aber es war eine Qual.
Ich versuchte noch für ein Photo zu lächeln aber...


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ging nichts mehr und Jan sagte entweder fischen wir alle oder keiner und wir fuhren heim.
mann mann mann was ein kurioser Angelurlaub Pech, Unvermögen, kein Boot zu mieten, teileise keine Köder udn dann endlich fahren wir Schleppen früh, ohne Zeitdruck und ich HONK werde Seekrank zum ERSTEN MAL:q
man musste es mit Humor sehen.

An Land trank ich ein Schluck Cola aber mit geschlossenen Augen fuhr ich noch RICHTIG Boot.
Obwohl ich die E-Zigarette nutze brauchte ich einen Zug Tabak und drehte mir ein krummes Ding mit zittrigen Fingern.
Ich zog ein zwei mal und wollte sie meinen Kumpels bringen.

Ich schwankte wohl ziemlich und sah anscheinend sehr lustig aus denn sie konnten sich ein lachen nicht verkneifen als ich kreidebleich mit meiner krummen Zigarette auf sie zuschwankte.
Dasw war es mit dem schleppen es tat mir wirklich leid.
m nächsten Tag machte der Wind uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Wir fingen dann nichts mehr obwohl wir im Hafen noch einmal 4-5 sehr große Wobas sahen aber die interessierten sich nicht für uns.

Wir schafften es tatsächlich noch die 3 Fische mit in die Taverne zu nehmen und wenigstens schmeckten sie richtig gut|wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So und was habe ich gelernt:
-fummle niemanden in die Schnur
-nimm dir immer etwas zu Essen und Trinken mit aus Boot
-habe Geduld
-Wobas sind schei** Viecher:m


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht #6! 
Kann es sein das es sich bei deinen vermeintlichen Wolfsbarsch-Sichtungen vielleicht um Meeräschen gehandelt hat?


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ausgeschlossen ich holte mir immer wieder Bestätigung von anderen Parteien und die Wobas im Hafen sind Inselbekannt.
Zudem hatte ich ja auch einen Nachläufer.

Allerdings habe ich beim 1. mal vor einem jahr gedacht, dass es Meeräschen sind, sie sind sich wirklich recht ähnlich.


----------



## brezn8 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> http://wolfsbarsch.com/
> 
> spuckt einige simple aber trozdem wichtige infos raus...



Hallo broki,

der website und auch das Buch von dem Robert Staigis ist sehr informativ, hat aber einen starken Fokus auf auf das Woba-Angeln an deutschen Küsten. Bzgl. Angelmethoden sollte sich das aber mehr oder minder 1:1 auf das Mittelmeer übernehmen lassen. Was meint ihr?  

lg


----------



## brezn8 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> Leerfish ?
> Regelmäßig gesehen bei den kroatischen Spinnfischern in Tisno , bei der Zugbrücke.
> 
> Im Herbst und Frühwinter bei schlechterem Wetter mit Wind
> ...



hallo zulu,

danke für die interessanten infos! 

Ich glaub ich muss wirklich mal im Spätherbst / Frühwinter runter, vielleicht kann man das Schauspiel mal live miterleben!

das mit den freunden im Hafen ist ja cool. Arbeiten und dabei angeln, wenns passt. #6 #6 #6

Ein paar 100 Meter nach der der Brücke in Tisno in Richtung Insel hab ich es auch schon mal versucht, allerdings im Hochsommer Abends auf Grund mit Kalamari und da ging gar nix. War trotzdem ein sehr schöner Abend -  haben uns mit Brot, Dalmatinaz (Käse) und Pivo von dem kleinen Supermarkt schräg gegenüber versorgt und einen lauschigen Abend an der frischen Luft verbracht . Das nächste Mal will ich es mal vor der Brücke versuchen (also wenn man in Richtung Insel fährt, kurz davor). 

lg!


----------



## brezn8 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Das geht mir in Griechenland genau so.
> Mit der Spinnrute bin fast nur ich unterwegs:m
> Die Einheimischen haben halt zur gleichen Zeit wie Du exponential weniger Zeit als Du zum Angeln
> Gleichzeitig hat fast jeder irgendwie Zugang zu einem BOOT:c
> ...



hallo ulfisch!
ja du hast recht, alles was du sagst passt auch für Kroatien (zumindest das was ich kenne). Mir hat ein deutsch-kroatischer Junge am Strand z.B. mal erzählt, dass ab November von den Einheimischen ziemlich großer Angeldruck da ist, nur das sieht man als touri halt nicht, sondern hat immer nur seinen 2-3 Wochen Ausschnitt während dem Urlaub. Auch die mir bekannte kroatische Angelzeitschrift hat einige Berichte übers Uferangeln. Müsste mit dem kroatisch lernen noch besser klappen, dann könnte ich auch etwas mehr als "Bilder lesen" 

guter tipp mit dem Gummi für die Köderfisch-Montage, danke.

Den Krebs kenn ich nicht und hab  den auch unten noch nicht gesehen. Hab nur ein mal mit einem normalen Taschenkrebs versucht auf Doraden. Soll ein guter Köder für größere Exemplare sein und noch dazu ein perfekter Köder-Knabberschutz durch an anderes Kleingetier. War aber ohne Erfolg, das lag mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an mir. Als ich mal wieder eingeholt habe um den Köder zu prüfen, war am Haken nur noch der Panzer des Krebs dran. Die inneren Weichteile waren komplett weg. Vermutlich habe ich dem Auswerfen die Weichteile aus dem Panzer katapultiert  Oder es gibt einen Zutzler-Fisch, der das Ding ausgezuzelt hat, wie ein Münchner Touri eine Weißwurst 
Werde es das nächste Mal den Krebs so anhaken, dass der mit der flachen dem Hintern nach unten hängt, dann wird er beim Werfen hoffentlich nicht wieder "gehäutet"...

@Glavoc, Zulu, Pasmanac oder andere die sich in der Region Sibenik auskennen: Habt ihr einen Tipp wo man Wurmköder herbekommt. Ich habe zwar einen Kontakt von einem jungen Einheimischen, der mich für 70kn mit Crv versorgen kann. Wenn der aber nicht (mehr) erreichbar sein sollte oder grad nix hat, wäre eine alternative hilfreich. auch den Bibi-wurm würd ich gern mal ausprobieren...

Die Purpurschnecken gibts bei genauerem hinsehen da unten reichlich, erfolgreich war ich damit bis jetzt nicht...  

lg!


----------



## brezn8 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



brezn8 schrieb:


> hallo ulfisch!
> 
> Soll ein guter Köder für größere Exemplare sein und noch dazu ein perfekter Köder-Knabberschutz durch an anderes Kleingetier.
> lg!



den Link habe ich noch vergessen grad: http://www.pangea-ribolov.hr/index.php/blog/item/227-orada-kapitalka-od-4kg

gefangen mit einem Taschenkrebs vom Ufer aus...


----------



## broki (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



brezn8 schrieb:


> Hallo broki,
> 
> der website und auch das Buch von dem Robert Staigis ist sehr informativ, hat aber einen starken Fokus auf auf das Woba-Angeln an deutschen Küsten. Bzgl. Angelmethoden sollte sich das aber mehr oder minder 1:1 auf das Mittelmeer übernehmen lassen. Was meint ihr?
> 
> lg



Gewisse Infos halte ich für übertragbar..Ich fasse das kurz zusammen:

Gezeiten: "Die Fressaktivität erhöht sich bei den Wolfsbarschen im Gezeitenwechsel, Ebbe-Flut oder Flut-Ebbe." 

Spots "Dort, wo sich die Gezeitenströmung an Hindernissen bricht"
dazu kommen Flussmündungen und Hafenanlagen.

auch noch wichtig zu erwähnen ist meines erachtens auflandiger Wind, und Wellengang ist nie verkehrt. Ebenso der Tag nach einem Sturm, angetrübtes Wasser.
Morgen und Abenddämmerung. Sowie bewölkter Himmel.

Foto von letztem Herbst Sardinien. Mit Minnows Weisswasser anvisieren. Schnelle, relativ agressive Köderführung. Risiko eingehen und nahe an den Felsen angeln.


----------



## brezn8 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfisch: sehr tolle Berichte von dir - mit dem Video als Sahne-Topping oben drauf #6 #6 #6

schade, dass er nicht ins boot wollte ! Aber hey, ihr wisst jetzt schon mal, was von unseren Freunden da unter Wasser inhaliert wird und auch wo - und das auch noch aus eigener Erfahrung. :m

und wenn es mal wieder eine längere Schneiderzeit geben sollte, kannst es vielleicht so sehen: wir haben ein wirklich tolles Hobby, bei dem wir die Natur genießen können und draußen an der frischen Luft sind. Auch ohne Fisch ist ein Angeltag am Meer das mit Abstand beste, um seine Batterien wieder aufzuladen und eine gute Zeit zu verbringen. 

Genau das wird vermutlich immer schwieriger sein, weil wir homo sapiens (???) es wohl bald geschafft haben, dass die Natur und vor allem das Meer ziemlich am Ar... ist. Aktuelles Beispiel: http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/45-Mi...en/Video?documentId=21296942&bcastId=12772246. Also nicht wundern, wenn der eigene Wildfang in naher Zukunft eine leicht-herbe Note nach Plastik mit sich bringt und die Fischerstochter sehr maskuline Züge aufweist #q #q #q

Aber es wird sich nix ändern, wenn ein Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht umdenkt und und umhandelt... Ich komme vom Thema ab - sorry...


----------



## broki (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Et voila: #6


----------



## glavoc (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und ich behaupte mal, dass sich Nordsee/Atlantik nicht mit Mittelmeer/Adria vergleichen lassen...Auch muss man lange suchen und warten bis es irgendwo "Weißwasser" gibt... 
Aber Minnow und starke Brandung passen schon, NUR wann gibt es die in Sibenik??
Und, ja die Tide^^ - fällt den meisten Touris noch nicht mal auf...
Übrigens fing ich fast meine größten Mittags, kurz vorm Essen...Wichtiger finde ich auf Strömung zu achten, da sich die Ährenfische natürlich auch das Zooplankton ranspülen lassen..diese Kanten gilt es zu finden, einfacherer Weg halt zu denn Futterfischen ... der dann mit Glück auch zum Woba führt... nein mal im Ernst: Das Meer ist in Dalmatien (bis auf Hafenbecken großer Städte) sehr, sehr klar...und auch damit das Hauptproblem dabei 

übrigens schöner Wobbler  Und bewölkt & unruhige See - Petri zum Lubin!

Übrigens zerstört nicht "der" Homo Sapiens, sondern sein Wirtschaftssystem diesen Planeten, bzw. greift immer mehr in seine Umwelt ein mMn.


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo auflaufendes Wasser soll gut sein, ist ja wie mit auflandigem Wind, es wird halt Kleinzeug angespült, dem folgt das etwas größeres usw.

Die "Mittagszeit" wurde mir dieses Jahr ebenfalls empfohlen und wenn ich zurückdenke, haben die Meeräschen früher bis 2-3 Uhr Nachmittags sehr gut gebissen und dann gar nicht mehr.
Den großen Tsipura/Goldbrasse hatten wir ebenfalls zwischen 2 und 3 Uhr nachmittags.

Ich denke, dass auch diese Zeit eine gute Fangzeit ist.
Also früh, 2-3 Uhr nachmittags und abends.
Meine Woba Sichtungen und auch den Nachläufer waren ebenfalls am frühen Nachmittag.

Probieren probieren probieren#6
@ Brezn8,
danke Dir ich sehe es mittlerweile ganz entspannt,
wir lachen einfach nur noch wenn wir uns das Video ansehen.
Auch witzig Jonas hatte sowohl den Bonito als auch die große Goldbrasse am Band und somit eigentlich 2 echt tolle Drills und Fische.
Klar ich liebe Angeln auch wenn ich nichts fangen, war ich Angeln , habe ich mir nichts vor zu werfen
Das wird schon, habe im Sommer 3 Monate Zeit dazu:q
habe heute meine Selbständige und die Auslands KV abgeschlossen, Flug ist gebucht.
Köder Lieferungen sind am eintrudeln brauchen noch Schnur und ein "wenig" Kleinzeug.

Ach, Bilder von den Inselchen und den Petermännchen reiche ich nach|wavey:

PS ich habe unseren Freunden(Jan&Mädchen) beim Strandsäubern geholfen, innerhalb von 30 min. hatten wir 3 Müllsäcke voll Plastik Müll.
Ganz viele Plastikbecher, die kaum noch vertrieben werden aber auf Jahrzehnte noch rumliegen bzw. zerfallen und in die Nahrungskette gehen. Dazu etliche Seilreste und auch Angelschnur und zahlreiche Knicklichter(sehr aufschlussreich, da ich da niemanden Angeln sah muss wohl auch aus dem Winter/Herbst sein).
Ich überlege ob ich mir nicht extra schnell rostende Haken und schnell zerfallende Schnur zulegen soll...falls es sowas gibt.
allein ich habe 3 Wobbler 5 Jigs 3 Jigköpfe und die entsprechenden Vorfächer abgerissen


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine Infos decken sich mit den vom broki.

Ule find ich topp so auf seinen Urlaub zurückzublicken. Man muss das ganze so nehmen wie mans bekommen konnte und seine Schüsse drausziehen. Das mit den Bonitos kenne ich ;D Ist auch relativ dich unter Land, ne? Übrigens: sieht echt nach tollen Spots aus auf den Inseln. Vielleicht hätte sich dort wo der BOnito biss ja mal ein Versuch mitm Jig gelohnt.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Entschuldigt, ich habe nichts gefangen:m
 Ich muss nur leider meine Winteraktivitäten von Bergabfahren umstellen. Null Plan welche Fische, alles was größer als 20m cm ist. deshalb wohin? möglichst mit Auto,
 das Brandungsgeraudel sollte mit
 Danke schon mal
 Gruß A.


----------



## broki (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> und ich behaupte mal, dass sich Nordsee/Atlantik nicht mit Mittelmeer/Adria vergleichen lassen...Auch muss man lange suchen und warten bis es irgendwo "Weißwasser" gibt...
> Aber Minnow und starke Brandung passen schon, NUR wann gibt es die in Sibenik??
> Und, ja die Tide^^ - fällt den meisten Touris noch nicht mal auf...
> Übrigens fing ich fast meine größten Mittags, kurz vorm Essen...Wichtiger finde ich auf Strömung zu achten, da sich die Ährenfische natürlich auch das Zooplankton ranspülen lassen..diese Kanten gilt es zu finden, einfacherer Weg halt zu denn Futterfischen ... der dann mit Glück auch zum Woba führt... nein mal im Ernst: Das Meer ist in Dalmatien (bis auf Hafenbecken großer Städte) sehr, sehr klar...und auch damit das Hauptproblem dabei
> ...




Vergleichen lassen sich die Meere nicht da geb ich dir recht.
Glaube aber schon das gewisse Dinge wie Gezeiten durchaus auch im Mittelmeer ihren Einfluss haben.
Bezüglich Weisswasser. Ich kenne halt vorallem Sardinien da gibts je nach Ort und Küstenbeschaffenheit häufig Wellen die das Wasser nahe den Felsen aufwühlen. 
Ich suche aber auch gerne exponierte Spots auf extra dafür.
Ich habe die Gezeiten die letzten Male versucht besser zu beobachten und hatte schon das Gefühl das sie durchaus die Aktivität beeinflussen. Von kleineren Lebewesen bis zu den grösseren Räuber.
Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.


Klares Wasser macht es immer extrem schwierig.

Da er das Wirtschaftssystem errichtet hat und daran festhält ist es wohl im Endeffekt doch der Homo Sapiens oder?

Soviel dazu.. |wavey:


----------



## broki (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach und Ulfish

Geiler Bericht! Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Broki Dir auch ein Petri..irgendwann klappts auch bei mir mit dem Lavraki/Woba


----------



## glavoc (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

klar, beeinflussen die Gezeiten die Aktivität, keine Frage Broki, jedoch nicht in dem Maße wie es im Atlantik der Fall ist. Und ich bezog mich hauptsächlich auf die Fotos der Spots um Sibenik und um die gings ja auch. Habe ja auch die wolfsbarsch.com Seite durchforstet, zig Videos von Henry Gilbey angeschaut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LwryIwFSQQ und kam erst durch eigenes Probieren nach und nach weiter... irgendwann erkennst du dann Tendenzen und dann klappt es ganz gut. 
Wie gesagt habe ich ganz ähnliche Bedingungen zu Hause..
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich auf Sardinien komplett umdenken müßte^^ 
euch allen nen gruß, Ulifisch - klasse, wie viel Arbeit du in deinen Bericht reingesteckt hast, meine Wertschätzung haste!


----------



## pasmanac (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



brezn8 schrieb:


> @Glavoc, Zulu, Pasmanac oder andere die sich in der Region Sibenik auskennen: Habt ihr einen Tipp wo man Wurmköder herbekommt.
> 
> lg!



Nur im Raum Zadar:

http://www.njuskalo.hr/ribolov/veliki-morski-crv-ribolov-oglas-8429943

oder

http://www.njuskalo.hr/sve-ostalo/prodaja-zive-jeske-mamaca-oglas-4224694

@Ulfisch: #6


----------



## zulu (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Nur im Raum Zadar:
> 
> http://www.njuskalo.hr/ribolov/veliki-morski-crv-ribolov-oglas-8429943
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung , #cfange meine Köder selber oder kaufe sie auf dem Markt, Würmer brauche ich gar nicht.

Normalerweise wird einem da in den Angelgeräte- Geschäften weitergeholfen. Gibt es ja in Sibenik .
Ganz gut gefallen hat mir auch in Vodice der WASI . Da lohnt es sich sowieso immer vorbei zu schauen wenn man im Ort ist.

Zu dem Weißwasser kann man doch nur sagen, sobald der Wind aus Süd oder West auffrischt, dann hat man an der doch sehr bizarren Küste Dalmatiens überall und an jeder Ecke umspülte Felsen mit weißem Wasser.
Auch im Sommer frischt der West Wind am Nachmittag fast jeden Tag mehr oder weniger stark auf.

So gegen 17 Uhr beginnt dann auf den Seewärts gelegenen Küstenstreifen die Zeit wo es sich lohnt langsam um die Felsen zu fahren, die kleinen Schleppköder auszulegen.  Die erfolgreichen Kroaten machen das mit der Handleine. Köder sind kleine weiße Gummifische , aber auch kleine Blinker und Wobbler.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So morgen dampf ich mal kurz runter nach Spananien. Wettervorhersage sagt Tramuntana vorraus, das ist jetzt nicht so der Renner. Vielleicht kommt er aber auch nicht übern Berg, werd eben morgens ausm Fenster schauen und dann entscheiden. sonst ist vielleicht ein bisschen Wolfsbarschangeln drin. Ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## ulfisch (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Spass und Petri Dario#6


----------



## broki (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> so morgen dampf ich mal kurz runter nach spananien. Wettervorhersage sagt tramuntana vorraus, das ist jetzt nicht so der renner. Vielleicht kommt er aber auch nicht übern berg, werd eben morgens ausm fenster schauen und dann entscheiden. Sonst ist vielleicht ein bisschen wolfsbarschangeln drin. Ich werde dann berichten.





gib ihm!!!


----------



## brezn8 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Et voila: #6



ui sehr schöner Fang! Petri!


----------



## brezn8 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Gewisse Infos halte ich für übertragbar..Ich fasse das kurz zusammen:
> 
> Gezeiten: "Die Fressaktivität erhöht sich bei den Wolfsbarschen im Gezeitenwechsel, Ebbe-Flut oder Flut-Ebbe."
> 
> ...



OK, danke. werde ich in CRO auch mal versuchen. Das Bild könnte ja 1:1 von Kroatien sein...


----------



## brezn8 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung , #cfange meine Köder selber oder kaufe sie auf dem Markt, Würmer brauche ich gar nicht.
> 
> Normalerweise wird einem da in den Angelgeräte- Geschäften weitergeholfen. Gibt es ja in Sibenik .
> Ganz gut gefallen hat mir auch in Vodice der WASI . Da lohnt es sich sowieso immer vorbei zu schauen wenn man im Ort ist.
> ...



hallo zulu und pasmanac,
danke für die Infos - Zadar ist gut zu wissen als Notnagel - 1x pro Urlaub gehts da sowieso hin...

die zwei mir in sibenik bekannten Läden haben leider keine Köder, werde bei dem WASI auch noch mal nachfragen.

Und was das Wurmtauchen angeht - bis ich da ein Wurmloch gefunden und einen erfolgreich rausgezogen habe, muss ich wahrscheinlich schon wieder ans kofferpacken denken :q. deswegen bleibt es erstmal beim nicht so günstigen Wurmkauf. Geld geht aber zumindest in gute Hände (junger Einheimischer anstatt Großkonzern oder Behörde


----------



## brezn8 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Übrigens fing ich fast meine größten Mittags, kurz vorm Essen...



Ähm ja, besser gehts dann nicht mehr: "Schatz, ich geh dann noch kurz nen Woba angeln, Grill ist auch schon vorbereitet. Kannst Du noch schnell die Marinade machen, bin gleich wieder da..."   



glavoc schrieb:


> Wichtiger finde ich auf Strömung zu achten, da sich die Ährenfische natürlich auch das Zooplankton ranspülen lassen..diese Kanten gilt es zu finden, einfacherer Weg halt zu denn Futterfischen ... der dann mit Glück auch zum Woba führt... nein mal im Ernst: Das Meer ist in Dalmatien (bis auf Hafenbecken großer Städte) sehr, sehr klar...und auch damit das Hauptproblem dabei



Ich sehe schon, das wird noch ein schöner langer Weg zum ersten dalmatinischen Woba. Irgendwie muss ich mein Urlaubspensum tunen #q


----------



## brezn8 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Das wird schon, habe im Sommer 3 Monate Zeit dazu:q



oh wie geil. wünsche dir/euch schon mal eine tolle zeit! und viele Bisse!!!



ulfisch schrieb:


> PS ich habe unseren Freunden(Jan&Mädchen) beim Strandsäubern geholfen, innerhalb von 30 min. hatten wir 3 Müllsäcke voll Plastik Müll.
> Ganz viele Plastikbecher, die kaum noch vertrieben werden aber auf Jahrzehnte noch rumliegen bzw. zerfallen und in die Nahrungskette gehen. Dazu etliche Seilreste und auch Angelschnur und zahlreiche Knicklichter(sehr aufschlussreich, da ich da niemanden Angeln sah muss wohl auch aus dem Winter/Herbst sein).
> Ich überlege ob ich mir nicht extra schnell rostende Haken und schnell zerfallende Schnur zulegen soll...falls es sowas gibt.
> allein ich habe 3 Wobbler 5 Jigs 3 Jigköpfe und die entsprechenden Vorfächer abgerissen



so krass ist es mir in Kroatien noch nicht aufgefallen, vielleicht gibts aber auch da in aller hergottsfrüh die Müll-Engel, die das schlimmste vor dem touri-Auge wegräumen (bin ja eher der abends-angler). Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: so manche Angler und Segler hinterlassen nicht wenig Müll an den Küsten. Von den Seglern v.a. in einer "schönen Bucht", wo Pause gemacht oder übernachtet wird. da wird dann mal ganz nebenbei der Müll an der Küste entsorgt... :r

hab auch schon einiges an Plastik, Blei und Eisen dem Meer geopfert. Ich glaube aber, dass die Menge, die da von allen Meeresanglern zustande kommt, bezogen auf die Wassermenge verschwindend gering ist. Wenn wir das Meer aber absichtlich als Müllkippe mißbrauchen, dann sieht das schon anders aus, wie der Bericht zeigt. Und das kann glaub ich nur noch der Homo Normalus ändern (Konsumverhalten, Proteste gegen Sachen wie TTIP - https://www.campact.de/ttip/)...  

lg!


----------



## ulfisch (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

an dem und unserem ist es leider besonders schlimm, da kommt die Strömung an und spült alles voll mit den "Schätzen"des Meeres...da kommt vieles von überallher|kopfkrat


----------



## glavoc (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

finde ich sehr schön, dass es euch beschäftigt und ihr sogar den Müll einsammelt. Mache ich auch mal hin und wieder aber es sind solche Mengen! Gab es früher so nicht!
lg
& tight lines!!


----------



## ulfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War mein 1. mal aktiv....wollte ich aber öfters schon mal machen, da es wirklich viel PLastikmüll ist, der einfach rumliegt.


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Kollegen
Anfang Juli gehts für 2 Wochen mit der Familie nach  Kroatien, genauer nach Drmalj, das liegt vor Crkvenice am Festland  gegenüber der Insel Krk.
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob wer von euch  dort Erfahrungen gemacht hat bzw. mir Tipps geben könnte, die über das  übliche "Stipprute auf Kleinzeug oder Kalamariestücke an der leichten  Grundangel" hinausgehen?
Mir ist schon klar, dass das dort eher eine  Touri Region ist aber ev. ist dort doch auch was zu holen, wenn man ganz  in der Früh oder in die Nacht hinein geht, was denkt ihr?
Also, wenn wer von euch schon mal dort war und den einen oder Anderen Tipp für mich hat, ev. auch eine Adresse, wo ich dort vor Ort diese Riesenwürmer kaufen kann, bitte haut in die Tasten
TL
Johannes


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin gestern Abend wieder gekommen. Kurztrip war gut  Bin grad leider voll im Stress. Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme was zum fischen zu schreiben.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Kurztrip war gut


Sack!:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meckerst ich hätte zu viel Urlaub und kommst uns mit 3 Monaten an.... 
Ich werd dich schon noch heiß machen auf Mittelmeer, dass du wieder Fernweh bekommst   Bin übrigens nächstes Wochenende schon wieder weg, dann aber nur in Tschechien


----------



## buddah (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die verrückten Riesenwürmer!

Vielleicht kann ich dir helfen - ich kenn da unten in dem Eck jemanden der mir jene Würmer besorgt hat
In Novi Vinodolski gibt es ein Restaurant/Hotel Maestral.
Der Chef Drago selbst Fischer und Angler kennt eine alte Frau die diese Würmer ertaucht! Ob diese aber noch immer die Würmer besorgt kann ich leider nicht sagen da mein letzter Besuch ca 6 Jahre her ist und die Frau damals schon im gehobenen Alter war!

Einfach mal fragen! 

Gefangen haben wir hautsächlich Doraden aber auch mal einen Wolfsbarsch! 
Spinnfischen könnte sich also lohnen!! 

Umbedingt zum Vagabund fahren:m eine kleines Lokal in den Bergen hinter Novi!! Dort gibts fantastisch außergewöhnliches Essen alles aus Zutaten von eigener Herstellung!!  |kopfkratsonlangsam könnt man meinen ich bin verfressen!! 
Auch ja und kiloweise Steinpilze lassen sich im Umland beim Vagabunden auch finden!! Ein tooles Ausflugsziele man abseits der Touriströme


----------



## zulu (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen
> Anfang Juli gehts für 2 Wochen mit der Familie nach  Kroatien, genauer nach Drmalj, das liegt vor Crkvenice am Festland  gegenüber der Insel Krk.
> Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob wer von euch  dort Erfahrungen gemacht hat bzw. mir Tipps geben könnte, die über das  übliche "Stipprute auf Kleinzeug oder Kalamariestücke an der leichten  Grundangel" hinausgehen?
> Mir ist schon klar, dass das dort eher eine  Touri Region ist aber ev. ist dort doch auch was zu holen, wenn man ganz  in der Früh oder in die Nacht hinein geht, was denkt ihr?
> ...



Da hast du dir eine  langweilige Küste ausgesucht 
da war ich vor 3 Jahren im Herbst für ein paar Tage

an der Mündung des Dubracina Flusses  könnte ich mir vorstellen ist ein guter Platz   zu bestimmten Zeiten 
vielleicht darf man da ja fischen
  habe es im Ort nicht versucht.

Ich habe etwas weiter unten auf der Punta Povile auf der Spitze gesessen und da mein Zelt aufgeschlagen. Da ist man schon mal schön weit draußen und es wird recht schnell tief dort,
 Felsig und kein Strand.
 Ansitzangeln mit Anfüttern war angesagt. Denn so machen es die Kroaten auch.

Es kommen immer wieder schöne Fische wie Meeräschen , Brassen und Tintenfische vorbei wenn man moderat und ständig anfüttert. 
Hartes Weißbrot abtreiben lassen, zerquetschte Sardinen vor dem Angelplatz verteilen. Die Krebse finden sich ein, und so auch die Krebsfresser. 

 Und das immer wieder mit der Taucherbrille kontrollieren, auch mal in der Dämmerung mit der Aldi-Unterwassertaschenlampe .
Da sieht man dann auch ob Conger oder Flussaale , die es da auch gibt, anwesend sind. Die sind recht leicht mit toten Sardinen zu fangen.
Am späten Nachmittag und kurz vor der Dunkelheit kommen die kleinen Gelbstriemen an die Felsen .  Die kann man sich mit Teig und leichtem Zeug einfach erstippen und im frischen Wasser eine Zeit lang hältern.
Diese Gelbstriemen nimmt man dann als Lebendköder (oder von mir aus auch tot) an zwei Hechtruten. Eine flach auf 2meter , eine tief 6-8 meter über Grund.
Wenn der Wind ablandig ist kann man versuchen den Köder mit einem Luftballon herauszubringen.

Auch Meerjunker am kleinen kräftigen Einzelhaken schwimmen lassen. Meerjunker und auch die Brassen fängt man gut mit den Schnecken, die es in den Felsen gibt, sonst das übliche Köderzeug vom Fischmarkt. Sardinen, Miesmuscheln und Garnelen.

Aufpassen muss man nur auf die vielen Freizeitkapitäne, die müssen eigentlich einen Abstand von 300 m zur Küste halten.
Tun sie aber nicht.

Geh mal davon aus das alle Räuber die es dort noch , oder immer wieder gibt ,
dem Futterfisch folgen.
 Was genau Du im Juli erwarten kannst kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich war Anfang Oktober dort und das ist ja schon Herbst und Nachsaison. 
Es gab neben einigen Brassen einen kleinen Zackenbarsch und kleine Conger tief,
und einen fetten atlantischen Bonito ( Pelamide ) als Ausnahmefisch an der Oberfläche gefangen mit einem kleinen toten Horni an der Wasserkugel .
Am Abend kann man an so einem angefütterten Platz auch Glück mit der Tintenfisch Jagd haben.
Etwas entfernt von der Küste konnte ich ganz früh morgens kleine Thunfische oder Pelamiden an der Oberfläche rauben sehen. 

Also such Dir eine Punta und versuch Dein Glück.

Ach ja, und wenn Du Dich für Fossilien interessieren solltest, dann schau mal die Dubracina aufwärts und guck Dir das Flussbett genau an.|bigeyes

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## ulfisch (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Meckerst ich hätte zu viel Urlaub und kommst uns mit 3 Monaten an....
> Ich werd dich schon noch heiß machen auf Mittelmeer, dass du wieder Fernweh bekommst   Bin übrigens nächstes Wochenende schon wieder weg, dann aber nur in Tschechien


:m ich musste ja auch meinen Job verlieren dafür
am 1. Juli gehts los.
In Tschechien kann man sicher auch gut Angeln...berichte dann.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ah okay das ist natürlich blöd :/ Um dich aufzuheitern nun mein Bericht.

Mittwochabend sind wir losgefahren und sehr gut durchgekommen. Nach 12h und ein bisschen waren wir dann da, es war bereits hell. Haben noch einige Vorbereitungen zu treffen gehabt, der Windfinder sagte jedoch sowieso zu starken Wind zum Fischen voraus. Übrigens für das ganze Wochenende. Es stellt sich dann erstmal heraus dass das funktionierende Echolot nicht funktioniert. Mein Onkel hat vergessen die Batterie zu bestellen und um die fettere anzuklemmen fehlt uns das Kabel...also schonmal ohne Echolot. Das schließt jiggen eigentlich dann auch direkt aus. 
Hab auf meine Avet umgespult um auf Palo fischen zu können. Habe für Dentex nen anderen Satz schnur. 
Der Wind war dann glücklicherweise garnicht so schlimm. Tramuntana zwar ja, aber mein Gott wir wollen fischen. Die einzige Fangmeldung was das Palofischen betrifft war bisher eine Anjova von Jesus von vor 2 Wochen. Also sind ja zumindest Anjovas evtl da. 
Alles fertig gemacht, Brot gekauft, Boot geslippt. Waren auch erst so gegen halb zehn aufm Wasser. Dann das trollen begonnen. Und ich finde Angeln ja eigentlich nicht zwingend langweilig, aber das trollen vor Sandstränden ist es definitiv. Es liegen sehr viele Netze und da vor StPere schon der Schwimmbereich aufgemacht ist fahre ich einfach dadurch. Wir trollen Stunde um Stunde, durch die WindsurfWM und drehen dann irgendwann um und trollen wieder ewig. Bedingungen sind aber sehr nice. 





Es war aber zwischendurch deutlich windiger und auch teilweise ungemütlich. Nach ewigem Trollen jedenfalls gibts einen Biss. Mein Paps hat meistens die Rute in der Hand und setzt den Anschlag. Der sitz leider nicht. Während mein Papa sich noch drüber ärgert reiße ich ihm die rute aus der Hand und kurbel zügig mein Deadbait ein und der Fisch beißt nochmal und hängt diesmal. Als er springt wissen wir direkt, dass es eine Anjova ist. Die kämpft gut und springt einige male ehe wir sie dann im Kescher haben. Also hier mal Stoff für eure Bluefishdiskussion von vor kurzem! 




Abendessen ist also safe! Fotos gemacht und ab in die blaue Box. Schnell einen neuen Köder dran und wieder drüber fahren. Anjovas sind ja nicht gerne alleine! Der Köder ist noch keine Minute auf der richtigen Entfernung zum Boot da gibts wieder einen Biss. Der Fisch diesmal ist deutlich kräftiger. Er nimmt ein bisschen Schnur, springt aber nicht. Dann schüttelt er ein paar mal den Kopf als wolle er sagen "Heute nicht" und dann ist er ab. Der Köderfisch hat nur ein paar Bissspuren abbekommen. Nach einigen weiteren Versuchen an der selben Stelle und ein paar Würfen mit Popper gibt es nichts zu holen. Wir dampfen ab, weil die Bedingungen schlechter werden.
die Anjova hat übrigens super geschmeckt, auch wenn es ein pescado malo sein soll. Ok wer Dentex gewohnt ist...

Nächster Tag soll dann wegen des Windes Lubina geangelt werden. Und genau da haben wir uns verkalkuliert. Wir haben zu wenig Wind und demnach für mein Empfinden zu wenig Espuma, also Schaum am Felsen. Es gibt auch keinen Fang, nur ein paar abgebissene Vinilos an einem Spot. Nächsten Tag isses dann zu windig zum Bootfahren und Jordi holt einen Wolf und einen schönen Sargo. Hätten wir es mal andersrum gemacht. Wir gehen stattdessen ein bisschen an der Mole spinnen, das ergibt aber nix.
Jetzt wollte ich euch noch diesen schönen Sonnenaufgang mitgeben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da es ja nur 3 Tage waren gibts auch nicht mehr zu berichten. Insgesamt bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, wir haben unseren Fisch gefangen. Die Palo hat aber wieder nicht gebissen. Egal unsere Technik funktioniert! Bleibt auf den Herbst zu hoffen! 
TL und liebe Grüße
Dario


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super danke Scorp, endlich wieder Aktivität hier.
Sehr schöner Fisch...mit Meeräsche oder Hornie geschleppt?
Ein (Ziel)Fisch..ein guter Angelurlaub


----------



## glavoc (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario#6!!


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War gestern Abend beim Griechen meines Vertrauens einen gegrillten Oktupus essen und bei dieser Gelegenheit hat mir der Wirt einen frischen Fang vom Mittelmeer (direkt vom FfM-Airport) gezeigt. Leider konnte er mir die Art nicht sagen, er meinte übersetzt würde er "Jäger" heißen. Nun wollte ich mal die Experten hier um ne Bestimmung bitten, hab da nämlich einen Verdacht. Hier das Bild von gestern Abend:


----------



## glavoc (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Seriola dumerili 

https://www.google.de/search?q=seri...DsaVPfbKgPgE&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=788


----------



## ulfisch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bernsteinmakrele Griechisch Majatiko
sach ich mal


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Bestimmung! Hab auch auf Bernsteinmakrele getippt.


----------



## ulfisch (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gar nix los hier Jungs?#t
Alle im Urlaub oder was:m bei mir gehts in 8 Tagen los:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir geht in 3,5 Monaten los....
Bedenke es ist WM. Da hqt der ein oder andere wohl grad was anderes im Kopf.


----------



## ulfisch (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

so lange noch bei Dir?
Ich finde trotz Fussball gibt es genug Zeit:m die Spiele fangen ja erst um 18:00 an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ists da nicht zu heiss mittags??

Seit ich auf Kreta war, versteh ich die Siesta...


----------



## ulfisch (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jo wird heiß|supergri
aber das vertrag ich dann schon nach einer Woche.

Siesta macht auch Sinn, früh aufstehen dann Angeln, Schwimmen, Einkaufen ect. dann ausruhen(Mittagsbierchen), frühabends Fussball und dann Angeln so oder so ähnlich:vik:


----------



## Agila (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo ihrs, 
Bei mir gehts am 10.07 nach Dubrovnik.. 
Ich wollte Versuchen (vom Ufer aus) ein bisschen zu Spinnfischen und den ein oder anderen Ansitz zu starten.. mal sehen was sich so ergibt  Habe bis auf Nord/Ostsee noch nie im Meer, geschweige denn im Mittelmeer geangelt.. hat hier jemand Tipps in bezug auf Dubrovnik und die angelei von Ufer aus? 


Wie bekommt ihr eignetlich eure Ruten ans Meer? Fliegen mit Germanwings und die meinten eine Rute kostet pro Strecke 50€.. und zwei paar Skier pro Person sind umsonst? Ja ne ist klar..

LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja ich hab momentan nicht so viel Zeit aber auch nix zu berichten. Warte grad auf den Zug.

Also wir haben Eigentum und fahren eh meistens. Von daher stellt sich die Frage bei mir bisher nicht. Hab alles unten gut verstaut


----------



## ulfisch (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Agila schrieb:


> Hallo ihrs,
> Bei mir gehts am 10.07 nach Dubrovnik..
> Ich wollte Versuchen (vom Ufer aus) ein bisschen zu Spinnfischen und den ein oder anderen Ansitz zu starten.. mal sehen was sich so ergibt  Habe bis auf Nord/Ostsee noch nie im Meer, geschweige denn im Mittelmeer geangelt.. hat hier jemand Tipps in bezug auf Dubrovnik und die angelei von Ufer aus?
> 
> ...


Ist bei mir(Agean) auch so...scheiß Raubrittertum.
Ich bin dazu übergegangen mir entweder Reiseruten mit zu nehmen oder gleich unten eine zu kaufen, ist allemal billiger als das Raubrittertum am Flughafen.

Die Penn Overseas Serie passt von der Länge in den Koffer, genau so die Shimano Beastmaster stx ansonsten eine Telerute.


----------



## arminpa65 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Agila schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr eignetlich eure Ruten ans Meer? Fliegen mit Germanwings und die meinten eine Rute kostet pro Strecke 50€.. und zwei paar Skier pro Person sind umsonst? Ja ne ist klar..
> 
> LG



ganz einfach,

einen Skier-Transportsack kaufen,

Ruten in ein 100er Abflussrohr packen , das dann da in den Sack rein

und dann ab zum Wasserski nach Dubrovnik

zur Not kann man ja zum Vorzeigen noch einen Ski vom 

Flohmarkt dazu packen. 

Arminpa


----------



## Agila (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Tipps 

War eben beim Angelladen und habe mir eine Billige Tele Rute gekauft (6€ |rolleyes) .. 

Würde sowas normalerweise nie im Leben kaufen  Aber meine Shimano/Sportex Ruten sind einfach zu groß.. Aber für das bisschen Angeln wird das schon reichen, ich will ja schließlich nicht auf Thun gehen 

Habe mir bei Youtube schon einige Videos zum Angeln in Mittelmeer angeschaut, wie siehts jedoch mit Gufis aus? machen die Sinn oder hänger ohne Ende?


----------



## zulu (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Gummi ?*

Am Grund wirst du wahrscheinlich kleine Barsche fangen und jede Menge Hänger bekommen .
es sei denn Du hast Sand/Kies-Strand. In Kroatien ja eher unwahrscheinlich.

Besser ist auf Felsen mit etwas Bewegung im Wasser, Schaum, Wellen
 Raushammern und nicht zu langsam, teilweise zügig einkurbeln
Da in den oberen Wasserschichten 0-2 m Tiefe sind dann Hornhechte und die Obladas 

http://www.inforovinj.com/deu/rovinj/more/ribe/index.asp?IDOpisa=21&IDVrsta=1

unterwegs

Ganz früh morgens oder am Abend kann dann vielleicht auch was anderes einsteigen.
Die Gummis sollten etwa 7-10 cm lang sein.

Die Köpfe müssen nicht so schwer sein. kannst ja mal probieren wie weit Du mit 5-10 g werfen kannst

50 m Wurfweite reichen, bekommt man mit dünnem braid locker hin.

Als Farbe würde ich weiß- blau , silbrig , orange-gelb bevorzugen.

Versuch aber da unten auf jeden Fall auch mal vom Ufer auf Grund, so wie das da unten am Hafen die Jungs machen.
Mit den Würmern.
#hZ.


----------



## Agila (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Zulu Super, vielen dank für deine Tipps!


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja,bin wieder zurück aus Spanien und wollte mal in Kurzform berichten.
1.)Wetter war wieder durchwachsen,konnte nur etwa die Hälfte der Tage mit Boot raus.Restliche Zeit war zu wild mit viel Nordwind,tramuntana,Regen usw.Es war aber deutlich wärmer als letztes Jahr um die Zeit.
2.)Die Fischerei war besser.Mehr Fisch da.Irgendwas lief eigentlich immer.Vor allem kleinere Fische ,aber auch bischen was besseres.
3.)Die leichte jigangel ist bei mir nicht mehr wegzudenken.War vom 2.Wurf an erfolgreich.Hat zwar nur kleinere Fische gefangen ,für den Grill + als Köderfisch.Am leichten Gerät machen aber auch kleine Fische Spass.Und zum Köderfischfang muss ich nicht mehr mit Sardinastückchen rummatschen.
Den einzig richtig guten Biss auf jig hab ich leider verdaddelt.Hat mich den Fisch +den jig+meine Montage gekostet.Hat frühmorgens etwas zu lang gedauert bis ich begriffen hatte,dass keine große Makrele sondern ein Bodenfisch den jig genommen hatte.Der hats dann leider geschafft sich in 30m Tiefe am Boden festzuhängen. :r
******** .
Immerhin gabs auf livebait dann noch einen Barracuda.Der Cuda war eigentlich lang genug ,nur leider bischen sehr mager.
Auch bluefische waren unterwegs.Fangen konnte ich leider nur 3 seehr kleine,nichtmal 2 kg.Habe im ebro-thread gelesen ,dass dort auch z.Zt.so viele auffällig kleine blues gefangen werden.Na ja,der Dario hat mir die großen ja schon weggefangen. :c Drei andere dieser garstigen Gesellen mit ihrem Piranja-Gebiss haben mir dann noch die Makrelen zerfetzt oder Vorfach durchgeknipst.
Alles in allem ne kurzweilige Fischerei.Der richtig gute Fisch ist leider ausgeblieben ,aber es kommt ja noch der August/September.
Ach so,der Cuda + ein Blue sind in der Pfanne gelandet.Beide gelten ja nicht grad als kulinarische Sensation.Barracudafilet find ich aber ziemlich gut.Der Bluefish ,ok ,auch nicht sooo schlecht fand ich.
Ich versuch nochmal Fotos anzuhängen
Tl  wünscht der triple B Dieter (Bonito/Barracuda/Bluefish-Dieter)


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Bericht und die Aufmunterung|supergri
wie heißt der kleine Fisch ganz unten auf dem 3. Bild,
so einen habe ich auch gefangen bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher wie er heißt.


Ich habe gestern die ganzen Bilder von meinem Urlaub bekommen nach fast 6 Wochen#q
vielleicht stelle ich ich noch ein paar ein.


----------



## Seatrout (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das is nen Stöcker.
:m


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ,Fussballpause...
und richtig!...
Das Bild ist auch nicht so gut....
Oben ,klar, der Barracuda,dann ein kleiner "Boga" ?(hab ich bisher nie dort gefangen,dies Jahr aber so einige), dann 2 normale Makrelen +unten 2 Stöker-Makrelen.
Die sind ja nicht sonderlich beliebt.Ich find die aber nicht so schlecht,als Köderfisch,geräuchert,oder auch Filetstückchen in der Pfanne.Allemal besser als nix.
Undamit ich am Tisch keine Grätenpulerei hab ,filetier ich die so,dass keine einzige Gräte drinbleibt: Also:Filets wie üblich von der Haut schneiden,dann umdrehen,sodass die ehemalige Hautseite nach oben kommt.Dann etwas v-förmig zwischen  Rücken+Bauchstück durchschneiden.Damit kommt die Reihe kleiner Gräten mit raus. |supergri


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

dickes Perti auch von mir
lg


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*leute, könnt ihr unserem boardferkelfahnder nicht mal helfen?*
der hat da 'ne frage, die ihr sicher beantworten könnt:

Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?

seid so nett #6


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jose - done


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke, ihr seid die besten


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tatsächlich habe ich die Bilder bekommen.
Noch mal alles im Schnelldurchlauf.
Die meisten Bilder sind von den kleinen Inselchen, auf der Überfahrt schleppten wir immer(15min)






Hinten ging es zum offenen Meer raus, wir waren fast ganz alleine auf der Insel, nur 2 alte Dauercamper saßen in ihrem Wohnmobil und guckten Fussball.


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein bisschen Kleinkram den wir vom Strand aus fingen, den 2. aßen wir sogar#6















Könnt ihr den mal bestimmen, ist kein Rotbarsch und ich denke auch kein Minidentex, fange davon immer Miniexemplare






Ach schön war es immer


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ging wieder zu den Inelchen






und bekamen einen Biss beim Schleppen...





Was ist es?






...eeeein..







Petermännchen#c unser erstes gefangenes, sowie das 1. das wir alle sahen


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir fingemn die Tage noch einen kleinen Oktopus, der wieder schwimmen durfte, einen großen verpassten wir zu fangen.
Der war richtig groß, aber nur ganz kurz am Ufer und verschwand wieder sehr schnell#q


























In Saloniki fing ich am Abflugtag:g noch eine kleine Bastardmakrele auf einen 5Gr. Jig


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Denke ein Pagre


----------



## tabasco75 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Könnt ihr den mal bestimmen, ist kein Rotbarsch und ich denke auch kein Minidentex, fange davon immer Miniexemplare


Rotbrasse - _Pagellus erythrinus_ (gr. Λυθρίνι (Lythrini))

ein beliebter Fang bei Fischern in GR

P.S. schöne Fotos - Sieht nach viel Spaß aus! #6


----------



## zulu (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Rotbrasse - _Pagellus erythrinus_ (gr. Λυθρίνι (Lythrini))
> 
> ein beliebter Fang bei Fischern in GR
> P.S. schöne Fotos - Sieht nach viel Spaß aus! #6



Das habt Ihr gut gemacht, die Bilder gefallen mir ebenfalls.

Zur genauen Bestimmung eines Fisches ist es immer von Vorteil wenn man Bilder von der totalen Breitseite mit aufgestellten, abgespreizten Flossen  hat.


Zu der Rotbrasse (Pagellus erythrinus) :

Der Kopf endet zum Maul hin immer spitz, die Lippen sind meist gelblich.
*Unter dem Auge ist die Rotbrasse immer blass.*

 Der Körper ist hell -rosa mit blauem Schimmer und weist an der Oberseite blaue Punkte auf.

Ein sehr auffälliges Merkmal ist dieser blutrote Bereich am Kiemendeckel, es sieht auf den ersten Blick aus , als wäre der Deckel verkürzt und Teile der Kiemen schauen heraus.
Weiterhin auffällig sind die roten Flossensäume an der Rücken - sowie auch an der Schwanzflosse.

Wenn ich mir nun dieses Foto ansehe, dann kann es sich nicht um die " Pandora " handeln.

Ich sehe ja nun sehr deutlich das Gesicht im Vordergrund,  das kenne ich sehr gut. 
Auch die Körperfarbe  passt nicht.
Weiße Flecken oder Streifen auf der Körperseite, die nach dem Fang und bei eintreten des Todes noch intensiver werden, um  sich dann nach einigen Minuten endgültig in ein kräftiges Rosa um-färben.
*
Die rote Schwanzflosse mit den weißen Spitzen.*

Recht und schlecht kann ich auf dem Bild auch den blauen Rückenflossenansatz erahnen.

Es ist ganz klar ein anderer Vertreter der Sparidae.

Der gute Dario hat ihn auch erkannt und  den spanischen Namen genannt.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## ulfisch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch Jungs, also ein Pargus Pargus?
Sehe die Art oft in GRE aber kenne den Namen nicht und fange nur MINIexemplare allerdings auf 4-2er Haken|kopfkrat

BTW was gibts denn jetzt im Juli im Mittelmeer zu holen?
Ich war noch nie im Juli unten, spekuliere auf Bonitos, Hornies+Horniejäger obwohl es für die Goldmakrele zu früh sein dürfte, Brassen aller Art, und natürlich eventuell einen Dentex wenn ich zum tief schleppen komme
wobei ich diesmal die Montage schon fertig habe.

Das meiste wird sich wieder vom Ufer abspielen also Jiggen, Spinnen mit Topwater und Minnows und Gummikram+ Ansitzen eventuell hole ich mir eine 2. Telerute zum Ansitz#h


----------



## tabasco75 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> Es ist ganz klar ein anderer Vertreter der Sparidae.
> 
> Der gute Dario hat ihn auch erkannt und  den spanischen Namen genannt.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke für die Info. 
Leider kenne ich nur die Rotbrasse, die dem Fisch auf dem Foto nahe kommen könnte. Die andere Art ist mir noch nicht bekannt. Man lernt immer wieder dazu. #6
Gruß


[NACHTRAG]: Der "Pagrus Pagrus" (gr. Φαγκρί - Fagri) ist mir doch bekannt, allerdings habe ich noch nie einen gefangen.


----------



## Agila (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sind Patanoster Systeme und co. Sehr wichtig oder kommt man auch mit einzelhaken auf seine kosten ? Ich bin irgendwie schon immer prädestiniert dafür das sich alles verhäddert .. (Wenn man das so schreibt  )

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> Leider kenne ich nur die Rotbrasse, die dem Fisch auf dem Foto nahe kommen könnte. Die andere Art ist mir noch nicht bekannt. Man lernt immer wieder dazu. #6
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Fagri kenne ich, konnte ich dem Fisch aber nicht zuordnen
danke noch mal.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geia sas aus dem sonnigen Griechenland, gehe in einer Stunde das 1. mal Angeln, war heute im Angelladen und habe mich mit Infos zugemüllt#6 es sieht immer noch gut aus.
 Jigs in rosa sollen super gehen, vielleicht gehe ich Freitags oder Samstags mit Haris Angeln@Tabasco.

 Bis dahin euch allen ein Petri.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel spaß und erfolg!


----------



## tabasco75 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Geia sas aus dem sonnigen Griechenland, gehe in einer Stunde das 1. mal Angeln, war heute im Angelladen und habe mich mit Infos zugemüllt#6 es sieht immer noch gut aus.
> Jigs in rosa sollen super gehen, vielleicht gehe ich Freitags oder Samstags mit Haris Angeln@Tabasco.
> 
> Bis dahin euch allen ein Petri.



Coole Sache! Bin auf deine Berichte gespannt! 
Dann viel Erfolg und Petri! #6


----------



## zulu (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und macht bitte schöne Porträts von allen Fischen.
Ein gutes und scharfes Porträt gibt oftmals einen tiefen Einblick und bietet eine differenzierte und umfassende Darstellung. (Wiki) 

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## ulfisch (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|bigeyesHi Leuts, gestern ging nicht viel, es war sehr windig|bigeyes








Heute morgen bin ich wieder los, hauptsächlich um mich mit Rute, Rolle und Ködern vertraut zu machen.




#





Ich 






probierte es mit Blinker/Jigs einem Gummifisch einem Oberflächenköder und 2 verschiedenen Minnows.





Ich bekam keine Bisse aber 2 Nachläufer die ich nicht genauer bestimmen konnte.





Ich montierte den Gummifisch und machte mich langsam auf den Rückweg als ich links von mir in 200m Entfernung einen Schwimmer sah.....so dacht ich kurz bis ich realisierte, dass das Wasser kochte und es KEIN Schwimmer war.


|bigeyesIn der Form hatte ich das noch nicht erlebt, auf einer Fläche von ca. 50x50m kochte und brodelte es.
Sofort fiel ich in mein altes Schema zurück, zittrige Hände, weiche Knie:q
Mit dem Gummifisch kam ich nicht mal ansatzweise ran also montierte ich einen Blinkerjig aber da war der Spuk auch schon wieder vorbei.

Ich war elektrisiert und es fing etwa 300m weiter wieder an leider wieder ausserhalb der Wurfweite.
Ich ging langsam zurück, als es ca. 100m vor mir wieder anfing, diesmal knapp in Wurfweite.


----------



## ulfisch (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das dauerte leider nur 40sek.
 und ich schaffte nur einen Wurf in die Nähe, ich war schon etwas entkräftet.#c

 Macht nichts bin ich doch voller Hoffnung jetzt,
 hier mal die Bilder des Schauspiels, es muss ein Tuhnfischschwarm gewesen sein so wie das Wasser kochte.


----------



## zulu (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

tuna vom tretboot  :vik:

nix wie raus #6

nee im ernst

wenn du das motorboot hast versuche erst mal mit einer sehr langen leine großräumig um so einen schwarm herum zu schleppen da sind die chancen größer weil die fische fast immer scheu sind und sobald das boot kommt abtauchen.

anwerfen kannst du sie später immer noch

viel glück *#:*

#h

Z.


----------



## broki (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und kauf dir SNAPS! :

https://www.google.ch/search?q=ange...ecimen-Speedlock-Snaps-2--5732.html;1000;1000

dann geht der Köderwechsel ganz fix..


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Jungs,
 leider war ich am Ufer und hatte kein Boot:c
 aber wie gesagt einmal waren sie fast in Wurfweite.

 @Broki, klar benutze ich Snaps|wavey: 


 Morgen werde ich für 2 Tage woanders am Pileon sein
 und will dort dann richtig viel Angeln.

 Hier bei meinem Vater bin ich doch stark eingeschränkt und habe natürlich weniger Zeit


----------



## broki (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

haha ja war leicht ironisch gemeint..
war letztens angeln und sie gingen mir aus. der absolute horror..


----------



## glavoc (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...dann mach ich den Davy-Knot^^:http://vimeo.com/95275189

Und noch ein Knoten um gut FC mit Geflecht zu verbinden:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNAzz_sG-Jo

lg & tl


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Immer ein Schauspiel! Genau das was man haben will wenn man mit dem Boot draußen ist. Aber es ist in der Tat nicht einfach die anzuwerfen, deshalb nicht mit Vollgas rein und auch mal kurz nachdenken in welche Richtung der Schwarm zieht. Trotzdem hat man oft nur einen oder garkeinen Wurf. Aber der eine kann den Erfolg schon bringen. 
Ob das jetzt Thunas waren sei mal dahingestellt. Bonitos und Melvas machen auch so einen Terz, springen ebenfalls raus. Wenn Thunas ganz rausspringen kann man natürlich eindeutig sagen dass sie es waren, denn so groß sind die Bonitos ja nicht


----------



## broki (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie sieht es mit bluefish aus?

auch eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo definitiv auch möglich. Hab ich auch schon springen gesehen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja schade ulfisch, 
das Tretboot hätte ja evtl schon gereicht um rauszufinden was das war.Nach den Fotos hab ich keine Idee.Jäger +gejagte sind leider nicht zu sehen. #c
Ich kann nur sagen ,dass ich letztens ne schöne Oberflächenaktivität hatte,Jäger von unten und Möven von oben,ganz schön Rabbatz.Erster Wurf -Biss ,ne größere Makrele.Zweiter Wurf das gleiche und noch ein paar mal bis wieder Ruhe war.War ich ein bischen enttäuscht,das sah nach größerem aus.....also immer schwer zu sagen wenn man nix richtig sieht und keinen an den Haken bekommt.Aber Makrelen so dicht am Ufer ,glaub ich eher nicht.
@glavoc :hab mir mal die Knoten angesehen.Den Davy machst du doch nur wenns mal schnell gehn soll ,oder?Einfach oder doppelt?rutscht der nie durch bei 0,40-060 Mono/FC????
Der andere sieht nach einer Variante eines braid-to-mono- Knotens aus, den ich als SSK kenne.Von diesen "braid aufs mono wickeln,erst rauf dann runter/oder auch über Kreuz gewickelt" hab ich inzwischen einige Varianten gesehen.Mit oder auch ohne Knoten im Mono.
Ohne Knoten ist eigentlich sehr elegant ,bei mir nach ersten tests aber erstmal raus.Neigte immer zum rutschen ,da halfs auch nicht das Mono "anzupilzen".Ist mir zu unsicher.
Der SSK ,allerdings mit doppelt gelegtem braid, ist bisher mein Favorit.
Wie verbindet ihr braid zu mono(Vorfach)?
Tl Dieter


----------



## Jetblack (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Wie verbindet ihr braid zu mono(Vorfach)?


...

...nur noch spleissend. Schlanker, haltbarer und dauerhaft.

Gruss Nick


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

SSK oder gespeißt

Also es sieht ja schon aus als ob was am springen sei. Wenn nur Möwen ist alles möglich auch Obladas und Jurels usw also allerlei jagender Kleinfisch! 
Schönen Sonntagabend euch!


----------



## glavoc (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi, - T-Dieter:Richtig!   Davy nur wenn es keine Snaps mehr gibt oder zu klares Wasser/Meer hat..hauptsächlich jedoch beim Forellenfischen^^ ...wenn du jedoch mal keine Snaps mehr hast so wie von Broki beschrieben.. ob der mit 0,4 noch taugt? keine Ahnung, ich (Spinn-)fische dünner...
Den verlinkten FC-Geflechtknoten jedoch eigentlich immer...noch nie einen Abriss o.ä. am Knoten..hab den mal entdeckt und ihn mir angewöhnt; passt für mich auf jeden Fall!
lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo,spleissen mag ja nochmal besser sein vor allem für dickere Schnurdurchmesser.
Ist aber schon deutlich aufwändiger ,hab ich mir bisher gern erspart .....
bis 30-40 lb kann ich noch gut knoten und das klappt inzwischen auch im Halbschlaf.


----------



## tabasco75 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> leider war ich am Ufer und hatte kein Boot:c



Apropos Boot,

ich weiß nicht, ob die Griechenland-Angler bereits Bescheid wissen, aber lt. Ministerium für Marine und Ägäis ist im Artikel 14 des Fischereigesetzes die Amateur-Fischrereierlaubnis vom Boot (bis 7m) abgeschafft worden #6|supergri


----------



## broki (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Apropos Boot,
> 
> ich weiß nicht, ob die Griechenland-Angler bereits Bescheid wissen, aber lt. Ministerium für Marine und Ägäis ist im Artikel 14 des Fischereigesetzes die Amateur-Fischrereierlaubnis vom Boot (bis 7m) abgeschafft worden #6|supergri





tönt garnicht prickelnd..


----------



## tabasco75 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun, es soll angeblich der Entwicklung des Tourismus dienen...


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

AB 7m, nicht BIS 7m.
Soll dazu dienen, Yachtbesitzern die Formalitäten zu erleichtern.
Der kleine Mann muss sich weiter mit Hafenbehörden und fehlenden Formularen rumplagen...


----------



## tabasco75 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> AB 7m, nicht BIS 7m.
> Soll dazu dienen, Yachtbesitzern die Formalitäten zu erleichtern.
> Der kleine Mann muss sich weiter mit Hafenbehörden und fehlenden Formularen rumplagen...



Völlig richtig. Es ist ab 7m. Habe mich wohl verlesen. Danke für die Berichtigung


----------



## glavoc (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der gaannzz normale Ausverkauf - & die einheimischen Fischer der notleidenden hellenischen Bevölkerung müssen sich jetzt halt >7m Yachten kaufen...


----------



## ulfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Jungs,
 kurzer Z.bericht|supergri

 Das Motto der ersten beiden Wochen war: oute Xanos/Perka
 es ging nichts nichts nichts;+

 Traf auch Xaris nicht...nunja immerhin bekam ich nach 5 Tagen einen Brassennachläufer...jetzt glaub ich euch langsam.

 Auf der Inselo angekommen machte ich gleich Bekanntschaft mit Deutschen, die sich das Boot meines Kumpels geliehen hatten.
 Vorsichtig fragte ich nach Angelinteresse...es war da:vik:

 Wir schleppten gleich am 2. Tag etwa 1 Stunde aber mehr als enttäuschte Kindergesichter produzierte ich nicht.

 Am nächsten schleppten wir ca. 2 Stunden und bekamen endlich einen Biss, es war kein starker und ich befürchtete schon ein Petermännchen als ich eine schöne Oblada/Melanuri ins BVootr beförderte.
 Immerhin dachte ich mir und ließ sie vor lauter Dummheit wieder ins Wasser fallen#q
 Oh Mann es ging wie im Frühjahr weiter


 Am übernächsten Tag wollten 2 Serben mit uns raus und wir fuhren um 6Uhr früh los, alles passte Uhrzeit, Geschwindigkeit, Ort aber es kam einfach kein Biss.

 Eine Rute bei mir und eine bei einem der Serben als ich plötzlich sah, wie die Schnur von der Spule sauste,
 ich konnte die Angel gerade noch hochnehmen als die Schnur riss#q fast die ganze Schnur war weg, der Serbe hatte nicht aufgepasst und ich war dermaßen bedient.

 Es ging diese Jahr schief was schief gehen konnte
 BTW Kalamari als Grundköder gabe es nicht zu kaufen.
 Irgendwie sollte es nicht sein.


 Mein Kumpel erbarmte sich unser und gab uns ein Miniparagadi(Langleine) mit 20 Haken also eigentlich Spielzeug.
 Dennoch bereiteten wir es vor und bekamen vom Festland Krebschen(Karbournakia) als Köder mitgebracht.

 Naja dachte ich kannste mal probieren.
 Wir fingen nichts bekamen aber das Paragadi sauber rein  und raus, was mich freute denn es war eine gute Übung und macht Spass.







 In Ermangelung von echten Ködern(wir benutzten zwischenzeitlich kleine Sandwürmer(rot)) aber selbst die fanden wir nicht mehr), began ich mit Berkley Gulp Sandwürmern 10cm vom Ufer aus zu fischen.
 Ihre Fängigkeit hatte ich zwischenzeitlich beim Schnorcheln getestet.

 Das Wetter wurde schlecht, regnerisch und bewölkt was mir Hoffnung machte.
 In der früh hatte ich wieder geschleppt und nichts gefangen, mittlerweile hatte ich mich soweit es geht im Dorf informiert und mir wurde bestätigt, dass keine Bonitos da sind eventuell Makrelen.


 Nun ja ich warf meine Grundrute vom Strand(einfache Durchlaufmontage mit 80 Gr. Blei und 4er Wurmhaken) mit einen Berkley Wurm.

 Ich musste kurz heim und ließ die Rute einfach drinnen.
 Ich kam ca. 45min später zurück als ich den Bissanzeiger im Anschlag sah.
 Ich nahm die Rute und spürte einen Wiederstand, vorsichtig drillte ich, der Fisch wehrte sich nicht all zu stark aber ich hatte ja meine Erfahrung gemacht.
 Ich rief meinen Freund er solle mit dem Kescher kommen, den ich mir zwar gekauft hatte aber natürlich oben hatte stehen lassen#t.
 Doch es war nicht nötig sehr vorsichtig zog ich einen schönen Sargos auf den Strand


----------



## ulfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt habe ich 2 mal einen Bericht geschrieben, beim 1. mal hatten wir Stromausfall(auf der ganzen Insel) beim 2. mal kackte das I-net ab.
 Deswegen nur noch Bilder
 Scheerenmesserfische(schwimmt wieder)


----------



## ulfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nachdem wir das Paragadi eingeholt hatten und den Scheerenmesserfisch freigelassen hatten zog das Wetter wieder zu....tolles Angelwetter  also)
Ich baute mir eine neue Montage, hatte ich im Dorf mir einen ganzen nKalamari erbettelt und so doch "echte" Köder.
 Haupschnur 0,35 Mono+3-Wegewirbel+0,60 FC 1,5m(hatte nichts anderes) auf dem das Blei(100Gr.) lief+unten 4er Haken am 0,25Fc Vorfach
oben am 3-wEGEWIRBEL HATTE ICH EINEN 2er Zanderhaken am 0,25 FC.
Unten kam der Berkley Wurm dran oben ein Kalamariarm.
 Ich warf aus, stellte die Rute so senkrecht wie möglich und hängte den Bissanzeieger ein.
 Nach ca. einer 3/4 Stunde sagte der Sohn eines Bakannten"Ule ich glaube du hast einen Fisch dran"
Ich hielt mittlerweile Abstand zu meiner Rute, hatte ichz doch festgestellt, dass alle gute Fische, bissen wenn ich die Rute mind. 30 min. im Wasser hatte OHNE DIE GANZE ZEIT daran  RUMZUFUMMELN.
 Ich ging zur Rute und sah sie schon liegen der Bissanzeiger im Anschlag.
 Ich nahm sie auf und dachte sofort Mist ein Hänger, bis der Wiederstand sich bewegte, mein Gott was ein Wiederstand ich wusste sofort TRAUMFISCH.
Unednlich behutsam drillte ich, kontrollierte immer wieder die Bremse und rief nach Hilfe, der Kescher lag diesmal bereit.
Mittlerweile hatte sich eine Menschentraube um mich gesammelt.
Ich wurde immer nervöser und aufgeregter...nicht schon wieder, diesmal nicht dachte ich.
 Der Fisch zog die ganze Brandungsrute immer wieder Richtung Wasser dann sah ich ihn zum 1. Blitzen...
was ein Ding was ein Ding.
Mein Bekannter ging mit dem Kescher ins Wasser und nach fast 10 min. lag er drinnen.
 DER BESTE FANG MEINES LEBENS eine riesige Dorade/Goldbrasse/Tsipura, halb Europa hüpfte und jubelte um mich herum und i9n jetzt auf unzähligen Fotos).
die ganze Anspannung und Last fiel in diesem Moment von mir ab.
Der Fisch Hat deutlich über 1,5 Kilo und kostet hier im Restaurant um die 100 Euro.
Für wirklich ALLE war das ein besonderer Fang, jeder der sich auskannhte bestätigte mir den Ausnahmefisch.
 Ich behaupte mal frech dfas war der Fisch aus dem Frühjahr zumindest hatte ich ihn die ganze letzte Woche beim Schnorcheln gesehen.
 Brasilien 7:1 geputzt, Weltmeister und dann dieser Fisch, ich habe noch sooo ein GRINSEN in der Fresse.:vik::vik:


----------



## broki (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön ulfish! Petri!
auf was hat sie gebissen?


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie leicht man einen ulfish doch glücklich machen kann. :q 
Nee ,im ernst ,petri ulfisch,ein toller Fang vom Ufer aus .
Und auch so lecker.
hast du auch verdient und sei dir gegönnt,ich wünsch dir weiterhin tl .
Ich hab leider noch 4 Wochen Zwangs-Pause .


----------



## Jose (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


>




mann, hast du kleine händchen ("darf man nicht drauf schlagen...")



petri petri PETRI


----------



## tabasco75 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> halb Europa hüpfte und jubelte um mich herum


Voll geil! Ein super Fang! Gut gemacht! #6
Jetzt wartet halb Europa auf einen fetten Fang mit der Spinnrute! Dann ist der Sommer gerettet (und ich bin beruhigt dass es doch noch Fische in der Nähe von Volos gibt)! |supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das tolle daran finde ich einfach immer wie der Fänger dann richtig Freude ausstrahlt! Das gibt deshalb auch die besten Fotos  Wirklich ein mega Fisch und ich gehe mal davon aus dass er köstlich war, oder? Hab noch keine so große Dorade gefangen. Worauf hat die Dorade denn jetzt gebissen gehabt? 
Dieter bei uns ist momentan eh wieder für deine Wünsche zu windig. Ich hab übrigens noch 11 Wochen Zwangspause und dann wird die Palo ins Boot springen! 
Btw auch schöner Sargo 
Fühl dich frei weiter zu berichten  Das tut fürchterlich gut


----------



## Franz_x (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Ulfisch,

Petri zur Dorade. Konnte selber im Frühling schöne Doraden bis 1kg fangen - superlecker vom Grill! Ich habe meine mit ganzen Sardinen auf Grund gefangen. Ein Vorfach mit zwei Haken. Den ersten am Kopfende, dann die Schnur um die Sardine gewickelt, den zweiten in der Rückengegend, die Schur bis zum Schwanz wickeln und dort eine Handschlaufe. So hielten die Sardinen recht gut. 
Wenn Du es mit Meeräschen vom Ufer probieren willst, dann schaue Dir mal die Methode an  --> google "pesca teleferica". 
Ist meine bevorzugte (Fels-)Strand Methode. Damit habe ich regelmäßig Bisse, aber leider bleibt bei mir nur ca. jeder 4. Fisch hängen ........#c|gr:

Grüße 
Franz


----------



## ulfisch (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geia sas Jungs,
 danke für eure Glückwünsche.
 Gebissen hat sie wie immer auf Kalamariarm.
 Alle 4 Doraden die ich im letzten Jahr ans Band bekam bissen darauf.
 Sicher nicht der beste Köder aber man muss nicht ständig den Köder kontrollieren und so kann man die Rute lange drinnen lassen.
 Alle Bisse kamen frühestens nach 30 min.

 In Xalkidiki gefangen nicht Volos#c bin seit 2 Wochen auf der Insel.

 Unterhielt mich 2 mal mit einem alten Fischer, den ich in der früh traf er fischte mit 4 Handleinen auf Goldbrassen und sagte mir, letztes Jahr fing er jeden Tag mind. eine dieses keine mehr.
 Allgemein sagen die Leute, dass noch keine Bonitos da sind erst später Aug/Sept.

 Die Wolfsbarsche sollen noch im Hafen sein, da werde ich mich mal dran machen.

 Mit der Spinnrute war es wieder traurig nur ein Petermännchen und 2 Xanoi/Schriftbarsche(eigentlich Perka aber jeder sagt Xanos|kopfkrat).

 Ich werde es in der Tat demnächst mit Meeräschen versuchen.
 Muss mich aber noch organisieren, wie hältere ich sie, wie fange ich sie ect.
 zudem brauche ich  passende Haken, irgendwas fehlt immer|kopfkrat.

 Shoregejiggt habe ich fast noch gar nicht, habe aber ein Kanu ab und zu zur Verfügung und werde es davon aus mal probieren.

 Die Schwiegermutter meines Freundes meinte, dass es besser wäre einen Fisch dieser Größe zuerst in die Gefriertruhe zu legen.
 Ich vertraue ihr da gänzlich und so wartet der Fisch mit mir auf meine Freundin:q.

 Doraden sind aber wirklich köstlich, zumindest die beiden die ich gefangen hatte schmeckten super mit einem tollen Fleisch.


 Das I-net geht leidlich kann mich also nur ab und an melden.

 Bis dahin euch allen ein Petri


----------



## Franz_x (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich werde es in der Tat demnächst mit Meeräschen versuchen.
> Muss mich aber noch organisieren, wie hältere ich sie, wie fange ich sie ect.
> zudem brauche ich  passende Haken, irgendwas fehlt immer|kopfkrat.



Ich fange sie klassisch, d.h. fünf kleine Haken um ein Schwimmbrot.....
Das Thema hältern hatte ich heuer auch. Die Wölfe waren im Hafen, sind aber nur hinter den Wobblern her geschwommen - wie immer halt. Habe mir die Meeräschen am späten Nachmittag gefangen und sie dann in einer großen PET-Wasserflasche gehältert. Große Wasserflasche, oben eine Öffnung für Fische und Hände rein schneiden und mit einem Draht verschließen. Dann eine Schnur an die Wasserflasche und das ganze an einer günstigen Stelle in´s Meer. 
Habe die Meeräschen nachts an der Oberfläche angeboten. Wolf gab´s zwar nicht, aber Cudas mit 70+. Ist sauspannend, wenn sich der Cuda den Köderfisch von der Oberfläche schnappt. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Nightfall (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Ich fange sie klassisch, d.h. fünf kleine Haken um ein Schwimmbrot.....



So werden sie auch in Griechenland gefangen. Waserkugell (optional) und diese montage die auf griechisch "Poliangkistro"  (eine Youtube suche auf : πολυαγκιστρο bringt viele Beispiele) heisst. 

Es ist auch mit sardinen als boden montage oft im Einsatz (es macht aber kein Spaß ein Conger Aal aus 5 Haken zu enthaken :q ), und wenn die Meeräasche nicht am Oberfläche sind dann benutzt mann Teig statt schwimbrot.

Die Methode ist aber nicht "so" Fisch-schönend (Die Meeräschen attakieren im Schwarm, viel haken + fische schwimmen in vershieden Richtungen = schlecht).

Kommt aber im Mittelmeer oft im Einsatz.

Ul toller Tsipoura :vik: Ich freue mich sehr für dich.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn nur jeder 4. Fisch hängen bleibt machst du wohl irgendwas falsch oder die Fische alles richtig  Keep trying!

Das mit dem Einfrieren von dem Fisch halte ich für Humbuk, das verschlechtert meiner Meinung nach nur die Qualität. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. MMn immer so frisch wie möglich, aber er wird trotzdem super schmecken! Außer ausgebüchste Aquakultur...


----------



## broki (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das mit dem Einfrieren von dem Fisch halte ich für Humbuk, das verschlechtert meiner Meinung nach nur die Qualität. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. MMn immer so frisch wie möglich, aber er wird trotzdem super schmecken! Außer ausgebüchste Aquakultur...[/QUOTE]


Das unterschreibe ich..


----------



## broki (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ist auch mit sardinen als boden montage oft im Einsatz (es macht aber kein Spaß ein Conger Aal aus 5 Haken zu enthaken :q )

nein macht es definitiv nicht


----------



## ulfisch (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Jungs,
 hatte gerade meinen 1. Wobabiss auf einen Oberflächenköder
 was für eine brachiale Attacke|bigeyes
 leider nach ein paar Sekunden ab aber in denen hat er alles gegeben.#6

 Mit dem Poliangostro habe ich sie früher auch gefangen, habe auch noch 2 hier.
 Die letzten Jahre habe ich sie mit Brotteig am 14/16er Haken gestippt(Handleine)
 das kann aber ganz schön zäh werden wenn wenige da sind oder das Meer unruhig.

 Ich habe einen Eimer mit Seil, den kann ich an meinem Rucksack festmachen, wahrscheinlich nehme ich den.

 Ich habe sie vor 1 1/2 Jahren auch mit einer Plastikfalsche als Falle gefangen....im letzten Sommere ging das wieder gar nicht.

 Zum Einfrieren .....hmm vielleicht habe ich sie auch etwas falsch verstanden.
 Ihre Tochter fragte aber ob sie den Fisch in den Kühlschrank legen soll und sie meine nein in die Katapsiksi /Gefriehrtruhe(furchtbares Wort) und dann erklärte sie ihr etwas dazu.
 Mein Griechisch ist aber leider alles andere als Perfekt.

 Wir werden sehen wie sie schmeckt.


 @Franz
 wie sah da deine Montage aus?
 Ich bin äußerst unerfahren in Köderfischmontagen|kopfkrat

 Meine letzte habe ich glaube ich noch mit Stahlvorfach angeboten, da wir damals mit Stahlvorfach und Meeräschen auf Mahis geschleppt haben.
 Einfach Hauptschnur mit Wirbel/Snap dann das Vorfach dran und einen Schwimmer dazu eingehängt Meeräsche an der Lippe geködert.


 Ich hoffe mit den Wobas läuft das nicht wie letztes Jahr, erst einen Nachläufer und dann gar nichts mehr

 Bis denne TL


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Um dich zu ermutigen: mir wurde gesagt dass ich von den ersten 10 Woelfen 7 verlieren werde...
Vermutlich hat sie nur gesagt dass der fisch keine  Wochen im Kuehlschrank frisch bleibt


----------



## Nightfall (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Thema Einfrieren:
Es hilft bei Kraken (vor allem wenn mann kein Zeit für eine Vollständige Klopfengeschichte nach dem Fang hat), und nur Zackenbarscartige fische (Rofos, Mero, usw) die groß sind (5+ Kg) . Dann wird die Fleisch etwa weicher (keine Einfluss im Geschmack).

Für alle andere Fische (vorallem Edelartige wie Wolfsbarsch, Dorade, usw) : Je frischer , desto besser


----------



## Franz_x (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Ulfisch,

kein Problem, gerne verrate ich Dir, wie man Fehlbisse produziert |bigeyes. 

Als Hauptschnur 0,35 monofil, am Ende einen Wirbel und dort ein Blei an einer etwas dünneren Schnur, so dass beim Hänger nur das Blei futsch ist. Dann fische ich drei Methoden, abhängig wo der Köderfisch angeboten wird und wie Wind, Wellen und wie groß der Köderfisch ist.

Methode 1: Die Schnur am Blei ist etwas länger, gerade so lange, dass noch gut ausgeworfen werden kann. Auf die Hauptschnur vor dem Wirbel eine Perle. Das Blei ohne Köderfisch auswerfen und die Schnur spannen. Das Vorfach (ca. 1,5m lang) mit dem Köderfisch in die Hauptschnur einhängen und der Köderfisch sollte dann Richtung Blei schwimmen.....klappt aber nicht immer so wie man sich das vorstellt....

Methode 2: Aufbau wie Methode 1, allerdings wird die Schnur nicht gespannt, sondern eher locker und ein Luftballon kommt an das Vorfach. Wenn der Wind jetzt Dein Freund ist, dann lauft der Köderfisch schön raus auf´s Meer.

Methode 3: Der Wind ist nicht Dein Freund und bläst dir in´s Gesicht. Aufbau wie gehabt, allerdings kann das Blei auch an kurzer Abreißleine sein. Auf die Hauptschnur eine Wasserkugel und daran das Vorfach. Dann noch ein Schnurstopper mit Perle.  Von der Rolle her gesehen sieht das so aus - Stopper, Perle, Wasserkugel mit Köderfisch, Perle, Wirbel, Blei. Jetzt kannst Du Dir raussuchen, in welcher Tiefe der Köderfisch angeboten wird. Einfach den Stopperknoten auf die gewünschte Tiefe einstellen und auswerfen. Die Wasserkugel steigt bis zum Stopperknoten auf und hält den Köderfisch in der gewünschten Tiefe. 

Das Stahlvorfach nehme ich immer so kurz wie möglich, d.h. nur wenig länger als der Köderfisch. Ich verwende zwei Haken, einen am Kopf und den zweiten im hinteren drittel. Der zweite Haken ist zum verschieben und so etwas flexibel. Als Köderfische kommt Meeräsche und Hornhecht zum Einsatz.

Die Methoden funktionieren eigentlich recht gut, d.h. ich habe mehr Bisse als beim Spinnfischen.......allerdings scheitere ich beim Haken und landen der Räuber #q. Als Haken verwende ich circle hook und normale von gamakatsu. 

Grüße und viel Spaß
Franz


----------



## broki (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hei Franz

welche Köderfischgrösse benutzt du? und wie sehen sie nach den Attacken aus?


Ja Kraken ein Tag einfrieren und dann ca. 1-2 stunden in siedendem Wasser "Kochen" dann wird das Fleisch zart.

Ulfish: wird schon noch mit dem Woba. Warte auf gute Bedingungen. Ich hab da meine Theorie bezüglich den Brassen die du auf Wobbler fangen willst. auch dort braucht es wohl steine und wellen= schaum. ich habe sie bei ruhigem wetter immer auf grund gefangen. sie warten wohl bei stärkerem wellengang auf nahrung die von den steinen gespült wird. bzw. auf kleine fische die die orientierung verlieren.
wie seht ihr das?

grüsse 
broki


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dass es bei Tintenfischen gut ist ist keine Frage! Was soll es denn beim Mero bewirken? Ist mir als einer der edelsten Fische ueberhaupt bekannt wobei ich selbst noch nicht in den Genuss kam. Einen 5kg+ einfrieren und wieder auftauen ist ja auch etwas aufwendiger!


----------



## broki (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dass es bei Tintenfischen gut ist ist keine Frage! Was soll es denn beim Mero bewirken? Ist mir als einer der edelsten Fische ueberhaupt bekannt wobei ich selbst noch nicht in den Genuss kam. Einen 5kg+ einfrieren und wieder auftauen ist ja auch etwas aufwendiger!




Nö wie gesagt Fisch friere ich nie ein wenns nicht sein muss..


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bezog sich ja auch nicht auf dich. Hab das viel eher getippt und musste dann aber was anderes machen...
Du kannst die Brassen auch bei Wellen auf Grund fangen, aber dann werden an den Felsen neue Nahrungsquellen aufgetan und die Fische sind dann auch dort.


----------



## Nightfall (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dass es bei Tintenfischen gut ist ist keine Frage! Was soll es denn beim Mero bewirken? Ist mir als einer der edelsten Fische ueberhaupt bekannt wobei ich selbst noch nicht in den Genuss kam. Einen 5kg+ einfrieren und wieder auftauen ist ja auch etwas aufwendiger!



Filletiert nich ganz einfrieren. Als ich früher viel unterwasser mit harpoon gefischt und Meros die 10Kg schwer waren gefangen, ich hatte oft 1-2 Kg für sofortige Verzehr gelassen die andere wurden eingefroren. die gefrorene Filet waren viel zärter.

Ein frisches Mero (und die Verwandten) von 3-5Kg frisch und ganz prepariert ist aber kaum zu überbieten |supergri

Edit : By filet meine ich steaks


----------



## Franz_x (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Hei Franz
> 
> welche Köderfischgrösse benutzt du? und wie sehen sie nach den Attacken aus?



Meine Meeräschen sind ca. 15 bis 25 cm lang. Die meisten Bisse habe ich, wenn der Köderfisch unter der Wasseroberfläche angeboten wird. Wenn sich ein Cuda den Köderfisch packt, dann gibt es einen Schwall und weg....die Goldmakrelen sehe ich manchmal springen, wenn sie sich den Köderfisch packen. Die Cudas hängen auch fast immer - anders sieht es bei Goldmakrelen und Wofsbarsch aus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es kleinere sind bzw. der Köderfisch zu groß ist. Bissspuren sehe ich nur nach einem Cuda-Fehlbiss. Bei den anderen Fehlbissen sind dann meist nur die Schuppen ab.

Grüße
F.


----------



## broki (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Meine Meeräschen sind ca. 15 bis 25 cm lang. Die meisten Bisse habe ich, wenn der Köderfisch unter der Wasseroberfläche angeboten wird. Wenn sich ein Cuda den Köderfisch packt, dann gibt es einen Schwall und weg....die Goldmakrelen sehe ich manchmal springen, wenn sie sich den Köderfisch packen. Die Cudas hängen auch fast immer - anders sieht es bei Goldmakrelen und Wofsbarsch aus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es kleinere sind bzw. der Köderfisch zu groß ist. Bissspuren sehe ich nur nach einem Cuda-Fehlbiss. Bei den anderen Fehlbissen sind dann meist nur die Schuppen ab.
> 
> Grüße
> F.




ich hab da so gut wie keine erfahrung mit..hätte ähnliches vermutet> Köfi zu gross oder Zielifisch zu klein.
Schon versucht mit dem anschlag zu warten bis sie den köder wirklich nehmen?
Oder lassen sie das gleich nach der ersten attacke von ab?


----------



## ulfisch (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Franz Danke Dir, das gibt mir eine ungefähre Vorstellung.
 Wenn ich den Köderfisch gesichert hatte(Stück Gummi), konnte ich ihn an einer einfachen Laufbleimontage ganz gut auswerfen.

 Verwenden werde ich wohl 1/0 Owner Haken, ich habe mit Circle Hooks schon so viel Kleinzeug gekillt, dass ich wieder von ihnen weg bin.

 @Broki, das Gefühl habe ich auch, man braucht zumindest äußerst durchwachsenen Grund also Sand Steine Bewuchs ect.

 Das Ansitzangeln läuft gut bis sehr gut.
 Konnte gestern einen weiteren schönen Sargos verhaften minimal kleiner als der 1. und vor eine paar Tagen einen 3. der aber kleiner war und sowieso abgeschlagen werden musste.

 So viel Spinnfischen habe ich hier noch nicht betrieben 3mal in der Früh sonst immer nur nebenbei.
 In und um Volos habe ich mehr gefischt mit der Spinnrute und es war derart traurig#t

 Ebenfalls das Shorjiggen bisher hier auf der Insel nur einmal kurz in der früh bei leider starkem Wind.


 Aber alles was mit dem Bootfahren, Schleppen, Stationär zu tun hat....eine derartige Katastrophe und Pechsträhne habe ich noch nicht erlebt.

 Im Frühjahr bekamen wir ja kein Boot obwohl ich mit mehreren Leuten da war die Angeln wollten#q

 Das einzige mal richtig Schleppen und wir bekamen gleich den Biss der ja leider wieder runter ist. danach wurde ich Seekrank ZUM 1. MAL ÜBERHAUPT

 Jetzt im Sommer waren wir öfters Schleppen mal hier ne Stunde mal 2 Da nicht immer optimal aber insgesamt 6-8 Stunden in denen wir einen Melanuri/Oblada und 2 Schriftbarsche fingen.#c

 Ich erwähnte ja wie mir die Schnur von der Spule gezogen wurde weil NIEMAND aufpasste, dabei verlor ich auch meinen Lieblingsschleppköder....naja ich hatte ja noch einen.

 Vorgestern konnte ich zum 1. mal raus mit dem kleinen Schlauchi von einem Freund für das er jetzt alle Papiere hatte.

 Ich schleppte in Sichtweite vom Strand  und um die  vorgelagerten Felsen, als ich einen Biss/Hänger bekam, selbst ein kleiner Schriftbarsch zieht ruckzuck in sein Versteck ab und produziert Hänger.
 Ich nahm das Gas raus und der Motor starb ab, ich wurde zügig auf die Felsen getrieben und bekam etwas Panik nachdem ich den Motor auch beim 15. mal nicht mehr starten konnte.

 zwischenzeitlich musste ich mich immer wieder von den Felsen abstoßen, der absolute Horror.
 Ich wollte von den Felsen wegrudern und ohne "Stress" den Motor starten als das Paddel brach|bigeyes
 jetzt musste ich das Schlauchi wie ein Kajak gegen den starken Seitenwind Rudern.
 Die Schnur war mittlerweile ab mit meinen Ersatzköder.
 Jetzt habe ich schon beide Köder verloren mit denen ich bisher beim schleppen gefangen hatte ohne irgendetwas verwertbares.
 Ich ruderte wie ein Irrer zum Strand zurück bis mich ca. 50m entfernt jemand abholte, bis dahin war ich total fertig mit mir, den Nerven und meinem Körper.

 ich habe mir den Rücken derart verrissen, dass ich langsam an einen Bandscheibenvorfall glaube#q

 Gestern fuhr ich mit jemanden im Schlauchi raus, der sich auskannte und ich konnte schleppen.
 Als wir einen Schriftbarschbiss bekamen brauch einfach die Rute|bigeyesPenn overseas SW spin) obwohl sowohl die Bremse als auch die Schnur arbeitete.
 Mann mann mann das Schleppen und ich wir werden wohl keine Freunde mehr diesen Sommer.

 -Rücken kaputt
 -Rute gebrochen
 -2 Spulen leer
 -die beiden Schleppköder, in die ich absolutes Vertrauen hatte weg
 -dazu noch 2 Köder weg weil sich ein Snap einfach öffnete
 -und NICHTS gefangen


 Sende mal bevor das I-net stirbt


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ach du ********! Erstmal gute Besserung fuer deinen Ruecken! 

Ich kenn das Gefuehl wenn man den Motor nicht anbekommt und auf Felsen zutreibt. Hatte das am Anfang auch mal. Also hier mal meine Erfahrung dazu: Bei mir ists immer passiert wenn ich schnell geschaltet habe, das tut man natuerlich besonders wenn man gerade an Felsen angelt und deshalb viel manoevriert. Am besten noch mit Wellen. Das also moeglichst vermeiden sonst wirds uebel. Ausserdem bekommt meinem Motor langes Schleppangeln nicht gut. Muss danach immer mal bisschen mit viel Gas fahren weil sich der Motor sonst nur schwer anziehen laesst. Hab ich auch mal gehabt dass ich erst ganze Weile getrollt bin und dann geankert habe. Danach hab ich den Motor nicht ans laufen gekriegt. Bei dem Fall hat mir immer folgendes gut geholfen. Motor Gang raus, Gas geben und dann anziehen und dann Gas soweit reduzieren dass man in den V-Gang schalten kann. 
Vielleicht erzaehl ich hier banales Zeug aber kann ja nicht schaden sich auch darueber auszutauschen!

Jetzt mal noch paar Sachen zum Schleppangeln. Wie bringst du es fertig beim Schleppen Schriftbarsche zu fangen? Musst ja winzige Koeder haben und tief schleppst du demnach wohl auch nicht. 
Versuch es mal mit totem oder natuerlich besser noch lebendem Koefi beim schleppen. Das ist immer gut erfordert natuerlich aber etwas stabileres Geraet dass auch mehr als einen Schriftbarsch haelt. Das ist im uebrigen vermutlich echt schlechtes Charma mit der Rute. 
Und um dich zu ermutigen: mein Dentex kam auch nicht nach 6 Stunden. Da habe ich allein den Tag diese Zeit locker investiert. Aber wenn er dann kommt, das Gefuehl ist geil!

Also in diesem Sinne halte durch! Alles wird jut!


----------



## broki (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

verdammt. gute besserung!

rute muss wohl materialfehler sein..
also schriftbarsche atackieren auch gerne mal 12cm köder..auch häufig erlebt..

scorp. wie bringst du deine köder auf tiefe? blei vorschalten oder downrigger?


ulfish. mit was fängst du die sargos? ich habe mit sardinen die besten ergebnisse erzielt. damals ganz angeboten mit 4 Haken und schlaufe beim schwanz. hab das so von den einheimischen gelernt. ich würd sie allerdings heute an einem haken mit ködernadel anbieten>ohne kopf. die in guter grösse schlucken die sofort.

gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das stimmt. Man faengt die beim jiggen auch auf Koeder die so gross sind wie sie selbst. Nur beim Trollen hab ich sowas noch nicht gefangen und kann mir irgendwie auch nicht vorstelllen dass das noch passieren wird. Dafuer fische ich auch garnicht grundnah genug und vermutlich zu schnell. Und wenn man mit deadbait schleppt dann schliesst sie das wohl auch aus! 

Ja die uebliche MEthode mit Blei, wenn man sich keinen Downrigger erlauben kann  Ist aber schon deutlich umstaendlicher. 

Ich kenne es dass die Katalanen mit ganzen Miesmuscheln auf Doraden oder mit Sardienenschwaenzen auf leckeres MEeresgetiers aus sind. Ne ganze Sardine funktioniert sicherlich auch. Wollte eigentlich schon immer mal vom Boot aus auf Doraden angeln, hab sehr schoene lange Sandstraende und mit Boot beim driften bestimmt nicht so schlecht. 
Sardinen jedenfalls sind wohl top auf Sargos, das hat mir auch Felix schon berichtet. Ich fang die nur beim Spinnen, weil ich inzwischen die andere Art der Angelei eigentlich garnicht mehr betreibe. Man kann auch Makrelen mit ganzen Sardinen fangen also spricht nichts gegen Sargos  Probier es aus, wenn du kannst, und viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## broki (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Man faengt die beim jiggen auch auf Koeder die so gross sind wie sie selbst. Nur beim Trollen hab ich sowas noch nicht gefangen und kann mir irgendwie auch nicht vorstelllen dass das noch passieren wird. Dafuer fische ich auch garnicht grundnah genug und vermutlich zu schnell. Und wenn man mit deadbait schleppt dann schliesst sie das wohl auch aus!
> 
> Ja die uebliche MEthode mit Blei, wenn man sich keinen Downrigger erlauben kann  Ist aber schon deutlich umstaendlicher.
> 
> ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt solche laenglichen Bleie, keine Ahnung wie die heissen. Weiss nicht welches Gewicht ich habe, aber das haengt ja eh von gewuenschter Tiefe und Geschwindigkeit ab.

JAja die Serranos sind schon kleine Biester. Auch kraeftig fuer ihre Groesse!  Ich waer jetzt gern in Spanien beim Angeln...


----------



## broki (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Es gibt solche laenglichen Bleie, keine Ahnung wie die heissen. Weiss nicht welches Gewicht ich habe, aber das haengt ja eh von gewuenschter Tiefe und Geschwindigkeit ab.
> 
> JAja die Serranos sind schon kleine Biester. Auch kraeftig fuer ihre Groesse!  Ich waer jetzt gern in Spanien beim Angeln...




jep angeln wär jetzt schon gut :g

machst du die direkt auf die hauptleine? du angelst ja mit rute. die kommen doch bei drill in die quere nicht?


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA aufjedenfall wuerden sie beim Drill stoeren. Kannst einfach eine Schlaufe machen wo dus dann einhaengen kannst und somit immer aushaengen musst. Ist nicht optimal, geht aber. Mit einem Downrigger haette man sicher mehr Gefuehl


----------



## tabasco75 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> -Rücken kaputt
> -Rute gebrochen
> -2 Spulen leer
> -die beiden Schleppköder, in die ich absolutes Vertrauen hatte weg
> ...


Ich wünsche eine schnelle Genesung mit deinem Rücken. Hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm, wie es sich anfühlt.
Und außerdem hoffe ich für dich (und uns alle  ), dass du auf die Spinne doch noch was schönes fängst. Bis dahin muss die tolle Dorade deine Enttäuschung und Schmerz lindern.. |supergri
Gruß
Kostas


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So is das Ulfisch ,manchmal hat man kein Glück und wenn dann auch noch Pech dazu kommt... |uhoh: Wünsch dir nächstes mal mehr  Glück.
Bei deiner Rute ,die dürfte vorher unbemerkt einen Schlag wegbekommen haben.Die leichten vollcarbon-Spinnruten sind schon auch empfindlich.Fürs grobe versuch ich immer was robustes zu nehmen, z.B. aus der nevercrack Serie mit Vollglasspitze.Sehr günstig und (fast)unkaputtbar,taugt aber absolut nix zum spinfischen.
Wie verpennt man denn einen Biss beim KuKö Schleppen?Die Rolle ist doch zu und laut.Wenn die Rolle auf ist ,ok,muss man immer fein hingucken weil man nix hört.
Beim driften leg ich die Rute(n) übrigens meist nicht mehr in den Rutenhalter sondern so,dass die Schnur den Seitenschlauch vom Schauchi leicht berührt.Da kann ich auch mal bischen entspannt rumhängen.Beim Biss gibts ein bestimmtes Geräusch wenn die Schnur über den Schlauch saust.

Das der AB nicht will ,das hat wohl jeder schon gehabt, ich auch ,klar.In kritischer Situation braucht das keiner.Evtl lags wirklich am Schleppen vorher.Gerade 2-Takter ,wars einer?? (Kerzen)sollen das nicht mögen und wollen ab und zu mal durchgepustet werden.



> JA aufjedenfall wuerden sie beim Drill stoeren. Kannst einfach eine  Schlaufe machen wo dus dann einhaengen kannst und somit immer aushaengen  musst. Ist nicht optimal, geht aber. Mit einem Downrigger haette man  sicher mehr Gefuehl


Blei auf der Schnur beim Schleppen für live+deadbait sagt mir nicht so zu. downrigger möchte ich auch nicht,so nen festen Kran  am kleinen Boot find ich nicht so doll.
Dafür hab ich mir selbst was aus ner alten Brandungsrute,passend abgesägt,+Rolle gebaut + Blei mit Gummiclip dran.
Da wird die Schnur reingeklemmt und ist nach dem Biss dann frei.
Bischen gewöhnungsbedürftig ist das handling erst auch,funzt aber ganz gut.
Tl Dieter


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach so,noch was
Beim letzten Urlaub planschte da was an der Meeresoberfläche rum.Das war ein recht großer Mondfisch ,der hilflos im Kreis schwamm.Aus der Nähe konnt ichs dann sehen:dem fehlte die große Bauchflosse.
Ich hab versucht den in meinen XXL -Kescher zu bugsieren und mir im Boot näher anzusehen.Beim 3.Versuch quetschte der sich sogar in den Kescher rein,ins Boot holen klappte aber nicht.Der war viel zu schwer 50kg+ schätze ich.Man kann ja auch nirgends richtig anpacken.
Kollision mit Motorboot?Nach einer Verletztung durch ne Schraube sah das aber nicht aus:*Die Flosse sah glatt abgeschnitten aus ,so etwas halbkreisförmig.*
Wer oder was macht denn sowas?
Großer Hai mit Appetit auf Mondfischflosse?Fischer weil der mit der Flosse im Netz hing??seltsam.
Habt ihr ne Idee??

Ich stell mal ein Foto rein.Leider sieht man nicht viel.Eine Hand Kescher mit Mondfisch ,andere Hand mit Handy irgendwie draufgehalten.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey, jetzt hatte ich Euch ewig lang geantwortet und genau beim Abschicken starb das I-Net ab, deshalb im telegrammformat:
-@Scorp ja ich habe mit den Motoren ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht
-Ich schleppe unbeschwert mit Kukös das hat im September wunderbar geklappt und 1 und 2 Jahre davor auch mit Köfi unbeschwert gut
aber ich probiere definitiv mal das Tiefe
_Die Schriftbarsche knallen bei mir auf alles, schleppe mit 70-120mm sie bissen immer in der Nähe der vorgelagerten fELSEN UND ZIEHEN DANN IN IHRE vERSTECKE AB.
Ich werde die Felsen 1. mal meiden.
 -Die Sargoi fange ich, wenn, alle auf Kalamariarm.
Ich habe leider fast völlig das Vertrauen darin verloren, dass ich mal eine Brasse beim Spinnen fange...sowas gibts nur im Film(Video)
 -Habe heute meinen 1. Hornie gefangen um die 40cm auf den selben Köder auf den der Woba biss, der Haken war aufgebogen sah ich dabei 

BTW danke Euch meinem Rücken geht es wieder besser...zum Glück
 Schreibe morgen mehr
 Beste Grüße und Petri
 Ulfisch

 PS habe nur auf die Beiträge von vorgestern geantwortet.


----------



## broki (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_Die Schriftbarsche knallen bei mir auf alles, schleppe mit 70-120mm sie bissen immer in der Nähe der vorgelagerten fELSEN UND ZIEHEN DANN IN IHRE vERSTECKE AB.


spontan würde ich sagen geh ne nummer grösser.. ab 120 aufwärts!


----------



## broki (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kollision mit Motorboot?Nach einer Verletztung durch ne Schraube sah das aber nicht aus:*Die Flosse sah glatt abgeschnitten aus ,so etwas halbkreisförmig.*
Wer oder was macht denn sowas?
Großer Hai mit Appetit auf Mondfischflosse?Fischer weil der mit der Flosse im Netz hing??seltsam.
Habt ihr ne Idee??


haibiss wäre das erste was mir eingefallen wäre..es gibt sie auch im mittelmeer die grossen. allerdings weiss ich nicht ob die mondfische dieser grösse angreifen/fressen #c

fischer..weil er im netz hing? möglich.. aber daran mag ich nicht denken.

gruss broki


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also Dietert ich kann dir versichern dass auch der Feinde hat! Ich hab bei uns allerdings Hochsee schon nen Hai mit über 2m gesehen.   Ich mag Mondfischer. Sehen total ulkig aus wenn sie springen  

Naja Ulfisch ich glaube meiner Avet würde auch ein großer Schriftbarsch keinen cm Schnur abnehmen. Das liegt aber auch daran dass man wenn man tief fischt schon dadurch deutlich mehr Bremse fischen muss und wenns auf Denton geht sowieso. Aber auf Oberfläche klappt es natürlich auch gut, hängt auch immer von den Fischarten ab. Meine Anjovas sind auch nicht in 10m Tiefe gefangen. Und Bonitos erschleppt man z.b. vermutlich auch eher oben. Du musst ja auch immer Bedenken: Wenn das Wasser 10m tief ist steht der Fisch auf 5m und sieht sowieso alles in jeder Tiefe. Der kommt sich den Köder schon holen!


----------



## broki (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Laut dem i-net haben sie kaum natürliche feinde..ausser robben die ihnen die flossen abbeissen und haie..
ihre haut ist bis zu 15cm!! dick.. 

ist schwer zu sagen was das war..schiffsschraube würd ich auch ausschliessen.

robben wohl auch gibt bei euch nicht oder?

bleibt noch der hai und der schlimmste feind des mondfisches. der mensch..


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja es gibt zwar Robben im Mittelmeer (Mönchsrobben) aber die sind so selten, dass ich das mal ausschließe. Bei uns gibts die leider eh nicht mehr. 
Auf dem Foto sieht man die Verletzung ja eh nicht, ich weiß nicht warum eine Schiffsschraube ausgeschlossen sein sollte? Ansonsten Hai, Delfin oder vielleicht Thunfisch. Man weiß ja nie wann er die Verletzung hatte. Muss ja nicht kurz vorher gewesen sein, kann ja auch Jahre zurückliegen.


----------



## broki (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Naja es gibt zwar Robben im Mittelmeer (Mönchsrobben) aber die sind so selten, dass ich das mal ausschließe. Bei uns gibts die leider eh nicht mehr.
> Auf dem Foto sieht man die Verletzung ja eh nicht, ich weiß nicht warum eine Schiffsschraube ausgeschlossen sein sollte? Ansonsten Hai, Delfin oder vielleicht Thunfisch. Man weiß ja nie wann er die Verletzung hatte. Muss ja nicht kurz vorher gewesen sein, kann ja auch Jahre zurückliegen.




Weil dieter meinte die verletzung sah glatt abgeschnitten, halbkreisförmig aus.. 

delfine reissen keine grossen beutetiere auf diese weise..thunfisch ebenfalls nicht..

ich denke durch die fehlende bauchflosse wird er manövrierunfähig und stirb relativ rasch. 

ich bleibe beim hai oder menschen..


gruss broki


----------



## glavoc (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ahoi MareNostrumGemeinde,

Ulifisch - nimm für WoBa`s Drillinge der stärkeren Sorte...die zinkfarbenen Mustad oder VMC z.Bsp. (und vergesse bitte diese beschissenen HighEndJapan20€Wobbler-Drillinge)
Petri auch zur Dorade  - wie ich es dir "vorhergesagt" habe-hast du sie halt einfach später in diesem Sommer gelandet #6
Und auch mit dem WoBa wird es noch klappen  - *allerdings:* nach paar Tagen Spinnfischen am den selben Spots gewöhnen die sich und es wird immens schwer, sie überhaupt noch zu fangen...also lieber weniger und zur richtigen Zeit/Wetter gezielt angreifen!

Bei mir selbst  läuft es eigentlich grad ganz gut, obwohl ich wenig zum fischen komm.. nur noch bissle und ich stoße in den dreistelligen "WoBa-Counter-Bereich" vor :vik:...
Vorgestern hab ich leider auch, nach ca. 3minütigen Drill, einen 2-3kg WoBa in den letzten Metern verloren (durfte ihn aber in seiner ganzen Pracht bewundern-den fang ich nochmal  )
@ Dario - übrigens auf die billigen 5,44€ Nachbauwobbler:q
allen dickes Petri!! & lg#h

PS. beim Mondfisch tippe ich auf Hai^^


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hört sich so an als ob ich was gegen die billig wobbler hätte? Ich benutze das teure zeug weil es sich weiter werfen lässt und ich es mir leisten kann 
Ich benutze Owner St66 Drillinge Größe 4


----------



## glavoc (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario - habe dir, glaube ich, schon einmal erklärt, dass Kopien von teuren Wobblern genauso aufgebaut sind wie die Originale, also: auch gleiches Gewicht und Flugeigenschaften (oft stammen diese vermutlich aus der selben Fabrik und werden nur anders gelabelt und lackiert  )
Nochmal: du wirfst mit beiden (teures Original oder Billigkopie) GENAUSOWEIT!!! Zumal beim auf WoBa fischen ja nicht unbedingt immense Wurfweite nötig ist  ... (zumindest nicht bei mir hier). Deine Owner darfste ruhig behalten...|supergri|supergri
Zum Schluß ein chines. Sprichwort: Was für einen schönen, gelungenen Garten ich habe, sagte der Reiche und sein Gärtner lächelte ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glaube ich dir, aber ich bezog mich auf Billigzeugs vom Decathlon z.B. was eben einfach ******** ist mMn
Tolles Sprichwort


----------



## tabasco75 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Bei mir selbst  läuft es eigentlich grad ganz gut, obwohl ich wenig zum fischen komm.. nur noch bissle und ich stoße in den dreistelligen "WoBa-Counter-Bereich" vor :vik:...
> Vorgestern hab ich leider auch, nach ca. 3minütigen Drill, einen 2-3kg WoBa in den letzten Metern verloren (durfte ihn aber in seiner ganzen Pracht bewundern-den fang ich nochmal


Hallo glavoc,

Wo angelst du gerade auf Wolfsbarsch?
Gruß
Kostas


----------



## glavoc (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ganz klar-es gibt viel "Müll" unter den Billig-Wobblern, keine Frage!
Aber was bringt mir edler JDM Schnick-Schnack wenn er einfach nicht fängt?
Und kurz mal für 100€ kaufen um zu testen-ist mir mMn zu blöde..
Hatte ja auch schon Zenith JDM Edelzeug-fängig, keine Frage, aber billiges Material was ich ständig kleben musste... Warum wird da von Herstellerseite so gespart/gepfuscht? Und genau da mach ich nicht mehr mit-bei den Preisen kann ich doch Qualität erwarten!!! Warum bekommen das die Jungs von z.Bsp. DTD und andere für einen Bruchteil hin?
Kurz: Qualität darf kosten, aber nur für den Namen zahlen - nein Danke!

lg euch allen


----------



## glavoc (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kostas - in Norddalmatien!!


----------



## tabasco75 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Kostas - in Norddalmatien!!


Das hilft mir. Ein Freund fährt bald auf die Insel Brac und möchte dort vom Ufer aus Spinnfischen.
Gibt es dort außer WoBas auch andere schöne Räuber und welche Köder laufen dort gut?
Noch eine Frage: wie teuer ist die Angellizenz fürs Meer (braucht man eine?)?
Danke im voraus für die Info [emoji4]
Kostas


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Von der NDR-Angelsendung "Rute raus der Spass beginnt" gibt es eine Sonderfolge wo sie im Ebrodelta auf Thunfisch angeln. Falls ihr die Folge noch nicht kennt:

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/ruteraus135.html


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da sag ich ja auch nix gegen! Wer fängt hat sowieso Recht, oder? Also mein Zeugs ist bisher qualitativ immer hochwertig gewesen. Da ich nicht so viel Verlust an den Felsen habe bin ich da bisher relativ zufrieden mit. Es kommt vermutlich sowieso mehr auf Köderführung und den Ort des Geschehens an.  Mein Zeugs fängt bisher nix  Aber es werden bei uns an sich beim spinning so wenig Wölfe gefangen. Total überfischt!

Das wir für Namen draufzahlen ist sowieso überall so!


----------



## glavoc (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Kostas - auf Brac war ich noch nicht - dafür auf der Nachbarinsel Hvar^^.
Fangen tust du beim Spinnen neben WoBa noch blöde Hornhechte, Stöcker, Ringelbrassen sowie diverse Predatoren die sich die ufernahen Kleinfischschwärmme vornehmen. Was du fängst, hängt vor allem vom Terrain ab, an dem du fischen tust, konkret: je flacher desto eher WoBa - je tiefer desto mehr plegiatische Räuber. Brac liegt in Mittel/Süddalmatien und ist eine der größeren Inseln Kroatiens mit flachen aber auch sehr steilen Küstenabschnitten. Da hier mehr Wellengang vorhanden sein kann bedingt durch die größe des Kanals/Abstand zwischen den Inseln sowie Ufer mit starken Gefälle , sollte er sich neben Minnowmodellen (slim, SW-Dekore&Drillinge 7-13cm) und Stickbaits (8-10cm-realistische SW Dekore in blausilber,makarel usw.) sowie nen Popper auch mit ein paar Jigs (siehe in Ulifisch`s Trööt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285964 ) zulegen.
Gleich in der Nähe vom Fährhafen Split findet er 1,2 Angelgeschäfte wo er die KuKö`s kaufen kann... Vermutlich auch die Angellizenz- diese ist mMn für Touristen zu hoch angesetzt, wenn er sie kauft ist er auf der sicheren Seite, wenn er abseits von Häfen, Stränden und Tourirummelplätzen fischt kann er es auch ohne diese riskieren...muß er selbst entscheiden...Auf jedenfall sind kroat. Leute lange nicht so rassistisch gegenüber "Schwarzanglern" eingestellt, wie die meisten deutschen Angler. Und auch nicht derart hinterher, jene zu erwischen^^. Aber wie gesagt: Sicherer ist auf jeden Fall mit!! Die Preise liegen bei :
ca 8€/pro Tag,
                                                    ca 20€/3 Tage
                                                    ca 40€/Woche
                                                    ca 95€/Monat

so long 

Dario - ja eben, bei uns ist alles eigentl. scharfkantig-steinig, & geflecht raut sehr schnell auf...Abrisse teilweise häufig, ebenso der Kontakt mit Fels (beim fischen und beim ausholen/werfen/casten). Hast du irgendwo in der Nähe einen Süßwassereinlauf? Wenn ja, würde ich es zumindest dort als erstes probieren (auch im erstem km im Süßwasser selbst!). Überfischt ist es vermutl. bis auf Albanien überall^^ - auch hier in kroat. ist der Angeldruck gewaltig..da heißt es abseits von der "Herde" zu fischen, sprich am Felsufer entlang zu einsammen Spots laufen, springen & klettern. Wie heftig das sein kann, hast du dir ja glaube ich, auf Mali Lošinj selber ansehen können...

Übrigens fängt dein Zeug ja sehr wohl, wie dein Profilbild beweisen tut!! Mach dich nicht kleiner als du bist!!

 lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA da hast du Recht, aber ich bezog mich aufs Wolfsbarschzeugs. Ich fische an sehr abgelegenen Stellen, da dort auch kaum Harpunettis rumgeistern. 
Abrisse hat man immer, aber es ist bei mir nicht so heftig. Wenn man genau werfen kann und die Stellen einigermaßen kennt ist es nicht so fatal. 

Wie heftig das sein kann, hast du dir ja glaube ich, auf Mali Lošinj selber ansehen können...
Was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## tabasco75 (27. Juli 2014)

Hey, vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Info! Wie sieht es denn momentan mit Räubern vom Ufer aus? Du schreibt, dass die Wölfe gut gehen..


----------



## glavoc (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario -warst du nicht mal glaube auf Klassenfahrt auf Mali Lošinj? Kann mich auch irren... 
Genaues Werfen & Stellenkenntnis hilft leider auch nicht im Drill mit starken Fischen die die Schnur (zBsp am Fels)abreiben  Harpunierer sind bei uns vor allem und am meisten an den abgelegensten Spots zu finden- haben ja meist alle schnelle Schlauchboote und sind in Minuten mal hier, mal da  - die jucken mich auch nicht bzw. sehe ich auch nicht als "Feinde", wirklich nicht!! (in Gegenteil, so manchen guten Tip schon bekommen).

Tabasco - mein Zielfisch sind halt Wölfe...und einen Dentex werd ich auf dem Felsen(Inselchen) von dem ich (vom Ufer) Spinnfische wohl auch nicht an die Leine kriegen. Will damit sagen, dass die Stelle/Spot/Location auch die Zielfische vorschreibt. Würde ich versuchen hier zBsp. auf Bonitos vom Ufer zu fischen, wäre ich wohl stets (bis auf Beifänge) Schneider!! Für Brac kann ich dir daher auch keinerlei Tipps geben, die über die allgemeinen Regeln hinausgehen, zumal wie oben schon geschrieben Brac eine sehr große Insel ist und ich noch nicht mal weiß, wo denn genau dein Kollege seinen Urlaub dort verbringt. Auch nicht vergessen: Wo kein Futterfisch-kein Räuber!
Vom Ufer fischen, reduziert halt die Möglichkeiten sehr stark...weshalb ja auch so viele mit dem Boot unterwegs sind.

eine gute Zeit!!
& lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich war in Rovinj für eine Woche und sehr erstaunt über die Unmengen an Hornhechten die da im Herbst rumschwimmen. Entweder Paradies für Räuber oder Paradies für Hornies weil es keine Räuber mehr gibt. Bei uns sind Hornies echt selten.

Das mit den Harpunierern ist so eine Sache, denn ich fische bei auflandigem Wind und dann ankerst du da nicht mehr so gerne. Kommt zwar sicherlich auch vor, aber hab an meinen hinteren Spots nie einen gesehen. Außerdem sind die schönen Spots etwas abgelegener.
Die Owners benutze ich zum trollen mit Deadbait( dann aber andere Größe) und hab sie an meinen Jigs und Dentexködern. Ganz simpler Grund, bei so einem 4kg Dentex wie in meinem Profilbild kommt es drauf an. Der hing sehr gut hat aber 2 Drillinge am Köder ruiniert. Da vertrau ich lieber auf stabiles Zeugs als auf Gottes Beistand beim nächsten Biss. Dafür sind die Gelegenheiten zu selten. 
Die Owner St66 Gr4 halten übrigens einem Thunfisch stand, hatte einen darauf dran und der Haken hat locker durchgehalten nur das 0,70mm Vorfach wurde durchgekaut. 

An meinen Spots ist es im übrigen schnell sehr tief, shore jigging ginge auch aber ist nicht so der renner weil es zu viele Abrisse gibt. Dentex ist dort aber zu erwarten!


----------



## tabasco75 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> eine gute Zeit!!
> & lg



OK, das sollte erstmal genügen. Vielen lieben Dank nochmal für die Infos. Ich werde es so weiter geben. #6


----------



## glavoc (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario - sorry...irgendwie wohl Istrien mit Norddalmatien verwechselt, kein Wunder bei der Menge an Spots im Mittelmeertrööt!
Hornies gibbet schon recht häufig hier bei uns, aber auch noch genug von ihren Verzehrern^^ also Kalamar, Dentex, Seriola und all die anderen Hornie-Liebhaber  
Ich selber mag sie nicht so sehr...nerven mit ihren Angriffen auf meine Wobbler und wenn sie hängen bleiben, biste beschäftigt die zu lösen...wenn sie nicht hängen bleiben, verfängt sich oft des FC in vorderen Drilling und der Wobblerlauf ist für diesen Wurf dann rum^^ zumal mir das Boot fehlt, ihn dann lebend auf die "Panula" zu montieren 
Auch ist mir das Fleisch bissle zu trocken...(und zu wenig dran) 
Bin vorher dann noch mal los...superschöne "Bonaca" nach dem Gewitter in der Nacht zuvor und hab` neben einem Hornie (sic!), auch noch zwei WoBa`s "verhaftet"^^...der eine schwimmt jetzt noch im Meer, (da noch in der Grundschule) der andere in der Gefriere  - die ersten 100  ...
lg & gute Nacht...ich leg mich jetzt bald schlafen..


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Kostas: Um deine Frage nach den möglichen Fängen mit der Spinnrute zu beantworten  hier das Mittagessen/Strecke:


----------



## tabasco75 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ Kostas: Um deine Frage nach den möglichen Fängen mit der Spinnrute zu beantworten  hier das Mittagessen/Strecke:


Top! #6 Sehr schöner Fang! Petri!

Das wird ein leckeres Mahl, aber so wie ich diese Bild sehe, hast du gerade die deadbait-jointed-Methode erfunden! :vik: Nur die Drillinge fehlen... :g


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

da hat aber jemand viel hunger!


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na ja...mehrere Personen und als Mittag- & Abendessen bekommt mensch das schon wech^^ - das Baden und Schwimmen macht ja auch noch zusätzlich Appetit ...
Fertiggekocht schaute es dann so aus (bissle mehr als die Hälfte ist auch schon weg):


----------



## broki (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> na ja...mehrere Personen und als Mittag- & Abendessen bekommt mensch das schon wech^^ - das Baden und Schwimmen macht ja auch noch zusätzlich Appetit ...
> Fertiggekocht schaute es dann so aus (bissle mehr als die Hälfte ist auch schon weg):




schaut gut aus #6

@ulfish nichts zu berichten? |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sieht ja lecker aus! Aber ist es wirklich noetig Aguja, Oblada und Sorell mit Wolfsbarsch zu mischen? KAnnst du dir nicht einen extra Topf kochen mit nur Wolfsbarsch und die anderen kriegen den Rest?  
Ulfisch ist vermutlich mit Rueckenschonung beschaeftigt und angelt daher in einem durch anstatt jedes mal das Geroedel weg und wieder mitzubringen. 
Ich krieg hier die Krise ich will auch endlich angeln. Am besten auf Bonito oder Thun. Ein bisschen Actionangeln. 
Was ist denn z.B. mit pasmanac? Gibts von der Seite nichts zu berichten?


----------



## glavoc (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ist halt ein Fischeintopf- rein kommt was da ist^^ - kannst dir ja immer noch das jewilige Stück selbst raussuchen was du haben willst 
Mittlerweile längst verputzt...hätte den großen halt auch landen sollen- dann hätte ich sogar den Grill angeschmissen 
Wetter ist hier halt grad bescheiden..Regen, manchmal stürmisch & kaum Sonne...
Übrigens finde ich diese Einteilung in Edelfisch kg/200 kn und andere zu 60 kn/kg bis runter zu 20kn/kg, eh bissle hinterfragenswert...aber was soll`s - gegessen wird, was auf den Tisch kommt 

PS. Dario-dein Vorschlag wäre bissle unfair meinen Eltern gegenüber^^ zumal ja meine Ma dett gekocht hat 

lg


----------



## broki (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wann gehst du wider runter scorp?
ich sitze hier in der schweiz fest..und kann hier nicht mal die forellen jagen wohl für ein paar jahre nicht mehr wirklich>schlimme hochwasser..


----------



## broki (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Übrigens finde ich diese Einteilung in Edelfisch kg/200 kn und andere zu 60 kg/kn bis runter zu 20kn/kg, eh bissle hinterfragenswert...aber was soll`s - gegessen wird, was auf den Tisch kommt 


was meinst du damit?


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ist doch logisch. Bei uns in der Fischversteigerung gehene manche Fische fuer 50ct pro kilo weg und andere, die eben von den guten Restaurants genommen werden kosten dann 30Euro pro kg. Aber sind mit sicherheit nicht 60x so gut.
Ich bin grad in Hollandia und das noch bis zum 3rd October. Dann gehts nach Spanien auf Palo und Thunfischjagd 
Ja das stimmt waere eher was fuer unbeliebte Gaeste mein Vorschlag


----------



## glavoc (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Broki - wie Scorp schon erklärt hat: "Edel"fische wie Sparus aurata, Dentex dentex, Pagrus pagrus, Scorpaena scrofa, Diplodus sargus sargus oder eben halt Dicentrarchus labrax kosten als WILDFÄNGE (also keine Mastfische aus Aquakultur!) als* Festpreis* 200 kroat.Kuna das Kilo (26,16€), (nicht geputzt und nicht ausgenommen!). Das ist der Preis, den ein Restaurant dem Fischer für frischen Fisch der oben genannten Sorten bezahlt....andere Fischarten wie zum Bsp. der von mir geschätzte Pagellus erythrinus sind weit billiger zu erwerben...auch Sarpa salpa oder 
 Mugil cephalus (sofern im sauberen, weit abgelegenen Spots gefangen) schmecken ja nicht unbedingt schlecht...kosten halt jedoch nur 7,85€/kg und die mit Omega3Fettsäuren gesättigten Engraulis encrasicolus nur noch 2,62€/kg... alles tolle & gesunde Meeresfische 
Aber: die einen sind halt "Edelfische" und werden daher auch oftmals nachgezüchtet(Aquakultur) und erzielen dann trotz ihrer "Mastviehhaltung & Fütterung" einen höhreren Preis als Wildfänge von zBsp. Merlangius merlangus - verstehe wer will^^
Aber gesellschaftlich halt so festgelegt 
Übrigens sind bei uns die Bachforellen, nach dem gewaltigen Jahrhunderthochwasser letztes Jahr, auch nicht aus den Bächen und Flüssen verschwunden/weggespült worden, vermutlich werden auch die eidgenössischen es ebenso wie die schwäbischen schaffen sich zu halten 
lg

jetzt habe ich mal, wie so oft gefordert, nur die lat./wissenschaftl. Namen
verwendet - statt wie so oft kritisiert, die kroatischen - hehe, viel Spass beim rätseln ^^ habt ihr nun davon  (den Spaß mußte ich mir einfach mal erlauben und heute waren genug Fischarten dabei^^).
euch allen eine gute Zeit, gute Fänge & Gesundheit!


----------



## glavoc (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Scorp - wenn du doch gerade eh in Holland festsitzt- fang doch da deine Wolfsbarsche!!! Schau mal da rein:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=287823

Also ich würde mir die Gelegenheit nicht nehmen lassen


----------



## zulu (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Engraulis encrasicolus 

Mhhach

_*Incune*_

first class

i love it

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## glavoc (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zulu - ja ich verstehe dich hehe....wenn morgens die Sardinenfischer die jüngeren Crewmitglieder mit jeweils paar "kašete pune incuni" in den kl. Häfen absetzen und du sie da ganz frisch für bissle Geld, beim morgentlichem Brot kaufen in der "Butiga", nebenher mitnehmen kannst-  Gušti !!!


----------



## broki (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

achso alles klar..hab "kn" natürlich nicht gepeilt.. |rolleyes

bei manchen fischarten bspw. thun ist es natürlich klar. >angebot klein, nachfrage gross=preis hoch 

aber es hat immer was mit der nachfrage zu tun. also mit dem durchschnittlichen geschmack der breiteren masse. vermutlich.

in kanalisierten gewässern haben hochwasser teilweise schon katastrophale folgen..aber is eh offtopic.

gruss broki


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja ist ein Vorteil wenn man die spanischen Namen kennt. Die sind den lateinischen so ähnlich 
Ich sitz hier nicht fest sondern mach ein Praktikum und hab kein Auto und kein Meer in der Nähe mal ganz davon ab dass meine Angelsachen ü1000km entfernt sind.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso ich geb euch mal ne Frage zur Diskussion in die Runde: Wer fischt hier twisterähnliches Zeugs mit Assisthook, der nicht das Trudeln des Schwanzes stört?


----------



## Tuna (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auch im Mittelmeer am fischen, genaugenommen auf Mallorca.

Nun fliege ich nächste Woche mal wieder auf die Insel und habe mich kurzfristig etwas mit Scorp ausgetauscht, welcher mir auch diesen Thread hier empfohlen hat. Ich kannte ihn schon aber nun möchte ich mich auch beteiligen.

Die letzten Jahre habe ich es etwas schleifen lassen aber nun haben sich die Bedingungen verbessert und bin wieder dabei :vik:.

Gefangen habe ich auch schon ein paar Fische aber ich musste mich da erstmal reinfuchsen.
Dieses Jahr stehen größere Fische im Fokus und ich möchte mal etwas tiefer auf Dentex und Zackenbarsch fischen. So zumindest der Plan aber ich freue mich im Grunde über jeden Fisch der auf meine Kunstköder reinfällt.

Anbei ein paar Fische die ich dem Mittelmeer entlocken konnte. Sorry aber in Zukunft versuche ich bessere Bilder zu machen...

Tl Tim


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaja sehr nice


----------



## zulu (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> die jüngeren Crewmitglieder mit jeweils paar "kašete pune incuni" in den kl. Häfen absetzen und du sie da ganz frisch für bissle Geld,!!!



ich fange sie mir selbst mit feinsten Hegenen
 dann wird sofort in der Bordküche der Gasherd angemacht
Olivenöl in die Pfanne und 3 Minuten später sind sie schon vertilgt

:m

Z.


----------



## glavoc (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zulu - also frischer, als mit deiner Rotglitter-Nagellack-Hegene, gehts wohl nimmer  !!!
Aber mangels Boot, Echolot und Gasherd bleibt für mich nur die klassische "Käufernummer"...

dir lg


----------



## broki (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Achso ich geb euch mal ne Frage zur Diskussion in die Runde: Wer fischt hier twisterähnliches Zeugs mit Assisthook, der nicht das Trudeln des Schwanzes stört?




bin grundsätzlich kein fan von gummizeugs. hab letztes jahr ganz kurz mit gummi gefischt. ein biss>gummischwanz weg. ansonsten fische ich das kaum. wenn aber mal dann immer mit assisthook.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genau das ist das PRoblem. An Bissen mangelt es aber nicht, das ganze funktioniert bei meiner Angelei sehr gut nur werden eben gerne die Schwaenze abgebissen. 
Es ist kein richtiger Twister, sondern eher einer mit Gummiwedelschwanz der gerne abgebissen wird...

Also fallls jemand dafuer eine Montage kennt die das ganze nicht zu sehr beeintraechtigt dann waere ich froh ueber Infos.


----------



## Nightfall (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Tuna schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin auch im Mittelmeer am fischen, genaugenommen auf Mallorca.....



Petri heil.

Dein fisch auf Photos 3 und 4 ist kein Lippfisch sondern eine kleine Epinephelus Costae (Gestreifter Zackenbarsch, Griechisch : Stira, Spanisch: Falso Abadejo)

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Tuna (30. Juli 2014)

Petri dank,

hat mich scorb auch schon aufgeklärt, danke. Dachte aber wirklich es seien Lippfische aber Zackenbarsch sagt mir sowieso mehr zu.

Die Kleinen machen mir zumindest Hoffnung das es dort auch größere gibt.

Tl Tim


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Achso ich geb euch mal ne Frage zur Diskussion in die Runde: Wer fischt hier twisterähnliches Zeugs mit Assisthook, der nicht das Trudeln des Schwanzes stört?


Mit Geflecht oder Kevlar bleibt das Ganze doch beweglich. |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das PRoblem ist ja dass du durch den Haken das ganze automatisch irgendwie fixierst. Ich habe Josep gefragt und der meint er hätte auch keine Lösung und würde sie ohne Assist fischen. Also werde ich das wohl auch tun, was nicht heißt dass ich nicht vielleicht mal was bastel


----------



## broki (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also du kannst den Assisthook einfach maximal am hintersten Ende des Körpers befestigen..sobald du ihn in den Wedelschwanz montierst beeinträchtigt er das Spiel..hast du es mal mit kleineren Gummis versucht? ich vermute mal das es Sargos sind die dir das Leben schwer machen. Da spielt vielleicht die Ködergrösse keine so grosse Rolle und die kleineren erwischen sie dann besser? #c du kannst sie auch auf ein Köfi System ziehen, funzt auch ganz gut...


----------



## broki (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.bernhard-fishing.ch/katalog/535/2609/illex/illex_straight_jig_head

oder sowas..wenn du wirklich langschenklige dieser Sorte findest hast du den Haken deutlich weiter hinten als bei herkömmlichen Jigköpfen..


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich versuche ja auch Sargos damit zu fangen  

Ich benutze schon rel. lange Haken die auch relativ schwer sind da ich das Gewicht brauche. Aber sie beissen eben immer den Schwanz ab  Naja mit Gufis funktioniert es auch und da weiss ich wie ein Assist rein geht. 
Ich hab noch einige von den Dingern und so teuer sind sie auch nicht, also werd ich es im Herbst vielleicht nochmal damit probieren  Ein bisschen LEvante auf hoher See und ich hab genug Welle ohne Wind


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich denke dass das PRoblem ist dass darauf auch deutlich kleinere Fische gehen, denn ich habe deutlich mehr Bisse als mit Gufis und die einfach nicht den ganzen Koeder nehmen. Habe damit auch schon ne fette Oblada gefangen OStern die hat ihn dann auch ganz genommen.
Wenn ich im \Herbst damit Fische werd ich nochmal was zu schreiben. Danke fuer deine Hilfe!
lg Dario


----------



## broki (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5etj7HnZIg

der montiert definitiv ein assisthook.. allerdings sieht man nicht recht wie..der erste sargo hänt auch ganz hinten am schwanz..

ich forsch da mal weiter


----------



## broki (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

et voila..

http://pescacostabrava.blogspot.ch/2012/01/montaje-de-un-assist-hook-en-los.html

weiss nicht ob das für deine köder das richtige ist..aber ich denke im video hat er das genau so gemacht..
für schaufelschwanzköder sicher einwandfrei..


----------



## broki (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

achso ich habs nochmal durchgelesen..mit schaufelschwanzgummis hast du kein problem. nur mit dem twisterzeugs? jo dann wär mein tip bleib bei den schaufelschänzen mit assisthook..das kleinzeugs willst du ja eh nicht


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genau den Josep der den Blog fuehrt hab ich gefragt ob er Assisthooks bei den Dingern fischt und er meint nein, weil das nicht wirklich geht.


----------



## broki (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Genau den Josep der den Blog fuehrt hab ich gefragt ob er Assisthooks bei den Dingern fischt und er meint nein, weil das nicht wirklich geht.




achso..alles klar. |supergri


----------



## ulfisch (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*




glavoc schrieb:


> ahoi MareNostrumGemeinde,
> 
> Ulifisch - nimm für WoBa`s Drillinge der stärkeren Sorte...die zinkfarbenen Mustad oder VMC z.Bsp. (und vergesse bitte diese beschissenen HighEndJapan20€Wobbler-Drillinge)
> Petri auch zur Dorade  - wie ich es dir "vorhergesagt" habe-hast du sie halt einfach später in diesem Sommer gelandet #6
> ...


 
 Hi Jungs, mal ein Zwischenbericht,
 es geht nicht viel.
 Was du zu den Wobas sagst kann ich so(nach Gefühl) bestätigen.
 Mein Gefühl sagt mir, das ich da wohl eine einmalige Chance hatte.
 Irgendwie lernen die im Kollektiv wie Flußbarsche

 Ich werfe brav jeden Tag zwischen ein paar Duzend und ca. 100 mal mit der Spinnrute aber es geht nichts.
 War früh, abends, bei bedecktem Wetter und Wind und ohne Wind und Sonne;+


 Schleppen habe ich zur Zeit auch in Ermangelung eines Bootes eingestellt.
 Trotz allem habe ich vor 3 Tagen nochmal ca. 11/2 Stunden geschleppt freilich o0hne jeden Biss.
 2 Tage vorher habe ich ca. 1 Stunde(mehr ist mit den ganzen Nichtanglern nicht drinnen) mit eine Meeräsche und vorgeschaltetem Blei geschleppt...ebenfalls nichts.

 Zum Glück bestätigten mir die Einheimischen das sie ebenfalls nichts beim Schleppen fingen
 ich bin also nicht völlig blöd.

 Ich habe hier auf der Insel 4 Griechische Angelparteien gesehen von 50-100 insgesamt da kann man sich den erhöhten Angeldruck der letzte Jahre gut ausrechnen

 Vorgestern war ich an der Fähranlegestelle(Tripiti) auf dem Festland und als ich um 7 Uhr(früh) dort ankam fischten bereits 7 Leute mit 11 Rute so musste ich mich an die Seite quetschen.
 Auch hier ging nicht viel, fast alle fischten mit Sardinen am Poliangistro(10 Hakenleine) auf Grund.
 Ich mit meiner selbstgebauten Montage.
 Es biss wenig(bis auf den Hanos natürlich) und so setzte ich mich zu 2 Griechen, die mir ein Bier anboten.
 Nach einer 3/4 Stunde sah ich meinen selbstgebauten Bissanzeiger im Anschlag und konnte meinen 4. Sargos landen etwas über 20 cm aber ein Pummelchen.
 Naja immerhin war es doch der  beste Fisch der bis dahin von allen dort gefangen wurde.
 Leider riss dabei mein Blei (MAL WIEDER) vom Antitangleboom(unendliches Scheißproduckt) ich musste die Dinger noch vor dem 1. Gebrauch mit 2-Komponenten Harz sichern und trotzdem sind 2 gleich beim 1. Wurf auseinander gefallen#q

 Egal ich brach also ab.


 Wir haben hier leider eine furchtbare Mückenplage, weil sich die Trottel darum streiten wer das sprühen bezahlt.

 Als ich vor ein paar Tagen abends im Fischereihafen war, wollte ich schon abbrechen weil sie mich so quälten:c


 In den Abend hinein ist es eine Qual ich konzentriere mich wieder auf den Morgen.


 Neulich ging ich in den Fischereihafen um 7 Uhr morgens und warf neben einem Fischerboot meinen Jig aus.
 Ich sah ihn auftreffen und nahm die Schnur in die Hand als sie plötzlich wie irre durch die Finger saußte...endlich dachte ich, ich schlug an und hatte sofort zu kämpfen.

 Ich hatte den Kescher noch nicht ausgeklappt also rief ich um Hilfe" Ella Ella woithia Ella Ella" einer der Araber(die arbeiten ausnahmslos auf den Booten) kam und nahm den Kescher gebannt blickten wir Richtung Wasser.
 Die Rute bog sich und ich bekam kaum Schnur als wir den Fisch sahen, eine große MÖWE musste nach dem Auftreffen des Köders in die Schnur geflogen sein dann aufgestiegen(Kampf) bis ich sie auf das Wasser drillte#q
 Au Mann der GANZE HAFEN lachte:m.

 Ich gehen nicht zum Psarema(Angeln) sondern zum Glarema(Möwe=Glaros)
 Innerhalb von 24 Stunden hatte sich die Geschichte durch das Dorf gefressen.

 Noch mal zum Thema Bootsmotoren (2Takter) das stimmt so alles wie ihr es gesagt habt bei mir kam einfach viel zusammen Wind, Wellen, Paddel gebrochen, Hänger.

 Vielleicht miete ich mir morgen ein Boot....mal sehen es wurde ein Thunfisch gesehen(Küstennah)

 Ein Bekannter von mir machte gerade einen Tauchlehrgang...sehr interessant.


 @Glavoc habe den Drilling schon getauscht und werde wohl alle tauschen auch wenn meine Hoffnungen in Sachen Woba ins Bodenlose gefallen sind


 Ich wollte/will noch viel mehr schreiben aber das I-net ist unzuverlässig und mir fällt in der kurzen Zeit nicht alles ein.

 Bis dahin kalo psarema|wavey:


----------



## glavoc (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ahoi Ulifisch-melde mich gleich noch mal...im Moment ruft meine Ma zum Mittagessen...
lg

versuche es mal kurz vor der/in der Dämmerung, wenn die Dunkelheit einsetzt, mit nem Minnowmodell..ordentlich jerken,twitchen und richtig "burnen"...oder auch wo du Beleuchtung hast...achte jedoch auf Deckung (auch deinen Schatten)..manchmal hilfts 
lg

ging dir wohl so^^:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgMWeSn0G4k


----------



## glavoc (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...und so wie du schreibst, würde ich mir auch mal andere Spots suchen, am Ufer entlang wandern und so...
oder wieder auf Doraden fischen!
Lass mal die Stelle, wo du den WoBa-Biss hattest so 1-2 Wochen in Ruhe & dann kommst du abends nochmal kurz bevor "die Sonne im Meer versinkt"  .
Generell immer lieber schneller fischen..schau mal wie schnell die Burschen jagen..niemals wirst du schneller einen KuKö führen können als diese schwimmen, konkret: maximale Geschwindigkeit bei der der KuKö noch arbeitet!! Auch beim Topwatern, lieber nicht wie aus den "YouTube-Lehrvideos z.Bsp. auf Hechte" und so schön regelmässig...sondern so schnell, als dass er eher grad so gleitet und bissle leicht links-rechts läuft !

Überhaupt, hast du Nachläufer oder Fehlbisse auf der Oberfläche und diese ignorieren danach beim 2,3 Versuch den KuKö...bissle abseits gehen, Wobbler gegen anderen tauschen und nochmal...
Denn für Formschönheit gewinnste keinen Preis  - gib den Wölfen nicht die Zeit sich den KuKö genauer anzusehen oder gar noch neben ihm herzuschwimmen..gibt nur Nach-bzw.Parallelläufer^^
Und vergiß die Mücken-bissle Blutzoll mußte halt Poseidon schon bezahlen um zu fangen...
LG und Daumendrück!!

ps - besorge dir wenn mögl. paar Tiroler Hölzl als Grundmontagenblei - gleich vieeeeell    besser als dein Anti-Tangle-Grundblei...weit weniger Hänger


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ulfisch jetzt nicht verzagen. Dem Rücken scheints demnach wieder besser zu gehen. Eh dass du da mit anderen Würmer baden gehst würde ich auch lieber am Strand fischen, eine kalte Kanne zischen und auf Dorade angeln. 
Zum Spinning ist ja schon einiges an Tipps die du erstmal umsetzen kannst. Hoffentlich klappt mit dem schleppen nochmal


----------



## ulfisch (8. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> schaut gut aus #6
> 
> @ulfish nichts zu berichten? |rolleyes


 Nö, 
 zwischen drinnen war ich kurz vor dem Nervenzusammenbruch.

 Habe vor ein paar Tagen ein Boot gemietet nach 5 Stunden schleppen (3,5 Kukö 1 mit Kalamari, 0,5 bis zum Hänger mit Meeräsche) gar nichts nicht ein Zupfer oder Biss oute Xanos nicht mal Schriftbarsch
 Das Bootfahren alleine kann ich mir nicht oft leisten und in das Schlauchi steige ich nicht mehr alleine.
 Dort kann ich nicht mal die Rute festmachen, das ist einfach zuviel auf einmal.

 Die Wölfe beackere ich im 2 Tagesrhythmus:c
 ich dachte schon es sind keine da, als mir ein Mitarbeiter auf der Fähre sagte" Ella Oule Kita" direkt neben der Fähre stehen sie 20-30 Stück von 20-65cm|wavey:
 Hallo Ule warum fischt du nicht ein bisschen? scheinen sie mir sagen zu wollen.
 Wenn der Woba der Fisch der 1000 Würfe ist, verdienen ich mir langsam den 2..
 Mir wurde geraten mit Sardinen anzufüttern und dann mit dem Poliangistro zu Fischen, ist nicht ganz was ich will werde es aber probieren.
 Es gibt hier nur Schrott poliangistro also muss ich mir eins basteln.


 Ich weiß, daß allgemein beim schleppen praktisch nichts gefangen wird#c
 einer schleppt jeden Tag 1 Stunde früh und abends er sagt nichts bisher absolut nichts.


 Es gelang mir vor einer Woche eine kleine Ringelbrasse auf Kukö zu fangen, die 1. beim Spinnen überhaupt.
 Ich frage mich was ich bei den gefühlten 15.000 Würfen vorher anders gemacht habe.
 Sauber gehakt war sie jedenfalls.

 Vor der Bucht in der ich meistens Fische, mein Zeug ist da zum Teil stationiert werden mittlerweile auffällig oft Langleinen gelegt
 Trotzdem sehe ich praktisch jeden Tag beim Schnorcheln, Goldbrassen, Marmorbrassen jeweils bis zu 40cm und riesige Meeräschen, dazu kommen langsam Hornhechte was Anlass zur Hoffnung gibt.
 Dennoch blieb der eine Hornhecht der einzige bis her.

 Zwischenzeitlich hat mich das so dermaßen runtergezogen#q
 denn bis zu meiner Rente(jetzt lachen wir alle mal) werde ich NIE WIEDER so lange Zeit haben um am Meer zu fischen.

 Ich darf da gar nicht zu lange drüber nachdenken sonst geht meine Laune wieder in den Keller.


 Am Strand gehen Touris immer wieder mit der Harpune rein,
 sie müssen unfähig sein denn sonst hätten sie alles weggeballert.
 Kleine Schriftbarsche und Ringelbrassen sonst nix.
 Einer befriedigte sich dann mit 4 winzigen Oktapus selbst|krach: so ein Idiot.

 Vorgestern fuhr ich super ausgerüstet nach Tripiti(Die Fähranlegestelle auf dem Festland) um in die Nacht hinein auf Grund und mit der Spinnrute zu fischen.
 Nach 30 min ging ein Gewitter los wie ich es hier noch nicht erlebt habe.
 Alle flüchteten sofort und ich saß erst mal 1 1/2 Stunden fest(ich konnte mich noch glücklich schätzen). 
 Bis zum nächsten Morgen um 6 schüttete es und bis 2 Uhr nachts donnerte und Blitzte es.

 Ich ergrabe mir ab und zu Sandwürmer und fische Sandwurm am unteren Haken und Kalamari oben.

 Mir sind fast 25 Vorfächer abgerissen und ich habe fast alle Bleie verschmissen.
 Im Gegenzug wurden 2 Wobbler erschnorchelt ein weiterer durch einen beherzten Sprung ins Hafenbecken gerettet:vik: und ein Blei beim Schnorcheln gefunden.

 Die meiste Zeit sehe ich es mit Humor aber manchmal|motz:
 frage ich mich wo die versteckte Kamera ist und wann der Grinsemann mit dem Blumenstrauß ankommt...dem gebe ich so was von eins auf die Mütze.


 Naja mir fällt auch nicht immer alles ein. was ich schreiben möchte


----------



## ulfisch (8. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Herrgott jetzt ist wieder genau beim abschicken die Verbindung verreckt#q.
 Ich antworte deshalb nur kurz.

 Werde mal öfters Köder wechseln obwohl ich das mir Frühjahr schon gemacht hatte.
 Danke für Eure Aufmunterung heute geht's wieder nach Tripiti da freue ich mich drauf.
 An den Stränden kann ich bis max. 10-11 Uhr fischen dann kommen die (groß) Familien , mein Gott die werfen wie die Irren.

 Euch ein dickes Petri und lasst was ins östliche Mittelmeer durch|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ulfisch man sollte meinen du lernst es irgendwann, einmal vorm abschicken alles kopieren und du schreibst nix umsonst. Das mache ich bei Berichten immer! Zu aergerlich ist es wenns weg ist!
Die Hornhechte sollten Hoffnung machen, sind schliesslich eine Nahrungsquelle fuer Raueber was deine Chancen vielleicht steigert. 
Ich sage dir zum schleppen: das dauert nunmal ewig. Irgendwann kommt der Biss und irgendwann kennst du die Stellen und Methoden besser. Dann reicht auch dein kuerzerer Urlaub vor der Rente fuer den ein oder anderen Fisch. Ich bin im Moment in der Lage mir jeden Urlaub einen schoenen Fisch zu holen, seit ich das Boot habe. Aber um dir mal den Zeitaufwand vorzuhalten: Im Sommer vor einem Jahr hatte ich mein Boot neu. Ich hab ja schon einiges Knowhow von spy und JEsus gehabt und war 8 Wochen in Spanien (nachm Abi). Der lang ersehnte Fisch( und ich hab oft gefischt!) kam dann in der letzten Woche nachdem ich an dem Tag um 5:30 aufgestanden bin und das Boot geslippt habe. Sagen wir mal ich habe um halb 8 angefangen zu schleppen und den Biss um 16 Uhr bekommen. 
Im Herbst darauf war es am letzten Tag von 2 Wochen Urlaub wo Petrus mir meinen 6kg Bluefish geschickt hat. Im Winter Sepias und Kalmare war easy, da kannte ich die Technik auch schon und das ist einfach erfolgreicher. 
Osterurlaub wieder ewig getrollt und auf Woelfe gefischt, aber nix gefangen. Man faengt an sich zu fragen wieso die Wolfsbarsche und Sargos bei perfekten Bedingungen und 100en Wuerfen nicht beissen. Aber so ist das und dann hatte ich Glueck und habe feeding fenzys gesehen, Bonitos gefunden und ich habe meine ersten 3 Stueck verloren. Was glaubste wie man sich dann fuehlt? Vermutlich genauso wie du gerade! Aber dann war mir das Glueck doch noch hold. 
JEtzt bei meinem Kurztrip Ende Mai hab ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt eine Anjova gefangen, ein vergeblicher Tag auf Wolf war aber auch wieder dabei. Okay da sehe ich dass ich es allmaehlich besser raus habe. Beide Anjovas fast an der selben Stelle, fuer meinen Herbsturlaub (beste Zeit auf Anjova und Palo) bin ich sogar relativ zuversichtlich. 
Aber wenn ich eins dabei bisher gelernt habe dann ist das, dass ich ohne unendliche Geduld nicht da waere wo ich jetzt bin. Es ist einfach ohne Ende zeitaufwendig und macht auch nicht immer Spass. Aber da musst du einfach durch. Der Fisch kann kommen, aber nur wenn du durchhaelst und weiter hoffst. Und bei mir war es mit dem Dentex genauso, der Sommer war grottenschlecht. Niemand hat was gefangen. 

In dem Sinne: keep trying! Die Fische muessen irgendwo sein! Ich goenne es dir von ganzem Herzen dass du auch solche Erfolge hast wie ich sie hatte. Die sind es dann, die dich bei der Stange halten.

TL und Viel Glueck! 
Dario
PS:fuer Dentex mal bei bewoelktem Wetter probieren...


----------



## Nightfall (8. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Ulfisch

Hallo Uli, 

Hast du vielleicht kleine gummi Aals (Red Gill, Raglou findet mann überall in Griechenland). Spinnfischen  mit Buldo oder Bombarda oder schleppen mit eine kleine blei  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvZnShWc_hw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQquAHgxwns

im Sommer ist es immer erfolgreich für WoBa, Makrelen, u.a.

Diese Farben sind besonders gut http://www.fishingmegastore.com/images/red%20gill/red-gill-bass-lure-assortment.jpg



Gruß,

Alex


----------



## glavoc (8. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guter Tip von Nightfall, mit den Raglous!! #6hatte die auch schon mal hier empfohlen 
lg und wird schon!
|wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (9. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein ich lerns nicht#q

 Ich versuche eure Tipps um zusetzten Nightfall/Glavoc
 Raglous sind besorgt in Weiß und Weiß/Grün
 bzw. von einem anderen Hersteller in Blau/Weiß.

 Spiros hatte ich zum Glück schon/noch.
 Habe auch diese Haken mit Gummischlauch und Feder und habe es heute mal Probegeworfen fliegt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Bombe.
 Spiro auf die HS Perle und Karabiner an die Vorfächer habe ich Schlaufen geknüpft.

 Die Raglous haben die Öse des Hakens irgendwo im Körper also muss ich sie leider durchfädeln#c
 Geht aber auch


----------



## ulfisch (9. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp,
 danke Dir ich weiß ja das es zäh ist aber so zäh war es seit die letzten Urlaube nie...aber die waren ja auch im September bzw Mai.

 Mit dem Boot ist es halt so ne Sache bei mir, ich komme nicht oft dazu lange zu Schleppen, und wenn kostet es mich einen Haufen Kohle.
 Alleine macht es auch weniger Spass und auf einem Boot bin ich sowieso lieber zu 2..
 Zur Not muss meine Freundin im September halt herhalten bzw. dann kommt auch ein Kumpel den nötige ich einfach das Boot für eine Woche zu mieten|rolleyes


 Gestern war ich wieder bei Tripiti...nüscht.
 10 Leinen und Ruten fingen 4 20cm Fische und 2 Minioktapus.
 Die meisten fischen mit Poliangistro und Sardinen.
 Da das kaufbare Poliangistro nichts aushält(1. Hänger 1. Abriss ohne große Kraft),
 habe ich mir 3 selbst geknüpft mit einmal 4er und 2mal 6er Haken.
 Hier gibt es ganz brauchbare von Hayabusa mit denen habe ich mir auch Vorfächer geknüpft da ich alle anderen abgerissen habe:m.

 Es wird auch mit Skuliki gefischt wobei ich das für einen Sammelbegriff für rote Würmer halte.
 Werde mir demnächst mal ne Portion Nachmittags schnappen und bis zum Abend hältern, dann geht's wieder nach Tripiti.

 Morgen teste ich mal die Spiromontage
 obwohl ich ehrlichgesagt im Frühjahr so ziemlich alles durchgefischt habe was ich hatte Wobbler, Oberflächenköder, Jigs, Gummiwürmer, Gummifische und Gummiaale(die super laufen)auf Jigkopf, als Dropshot(nicht lange) und sogar Texasrig
 mit Würmern und Aalen fing ich auch das ein oder andere nur halt den Lavraki nicht...schei** Viehcher|supergri(ich glaube ja die sind nur für die Touris da damit sie denken es gibt was zu fangen)

 BTW ist das Wetter auch so verdreht bei euch?

 Ich für mich habe gelernt sobald man verkrampft, zu viel denkt  "zuviel bedenken":m wird's schwer sowohl mit dem Fisch als auch mit der Köderführung.
 Zwischendurch hab ich halt mal ein Rappel.

 Sagen wir es mal so, das  mit den Boot bzw. eben nicht im Frühjahr ist einfach sehr ******** gelaufen und da ärgert es mich eben umso mehr wenn ich jetzt alleine 85 Euro löhnen darf und dabei nix fange durch 3-4 Leute wäre das alles halb so schlimm...Bier und Boot, da gibt es schlimmeres.

 Naja egal Schleppen liegt bis auf Weiteres(später August) auf Eis


----------



## ulfisch (9. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Morgen stehe ich mal wieder früh auf und mache Strecke mal sehen bis denne und TL Euch allen#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alleine schleppen sollte wirklich ziemlich langweilig sein. Mich kostet eine Schlepptour grad mal nen 10er oder so Sprit und sonst nix. Da ists natuerlich auch was anderes.


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da hast dir aber auch was schwieriges ausgesucht ulfisch.
Mitten in der Touri-hauptsaison ,mitten im Hochsommer meist vom Ufer aus , nicht so einfach.
Außer Touristen würd ich wohl kaum was an den Haken bekommen ,die liefern zwar nen guten drill, machen dann aber immer son Theater. :q
Nee im Ernst ,ab Do hätte ich Zeit auch wieder nach Spanien zu fahren.Es soll aber noch brechend voll sein überall und extrem viele Jetsky-Bekloppte auf dem Wasser rumdüsen.Ja und das unruhige instabile Wetter ist leider auch wieder ein Thema.
In einem anderen board stand schon sinngemäß zu lesenie Fischerei ist gut (hauptsächlich aber nicht nur waren wohl BFTs gemeint),falls es der ungewöhnlich oft wehende tramuntana erlaubt rauszufahren .....
evtl verschieb ich freiwillig noch ein paar Tage.
Das tackle ist gepackt ,ne neue stärkere jigrute dabei,bin gespannt wies wird und ob die Bonitos wieder mitspielen.
Tl ... |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja Touri Hauptsaison ist aetzend. Am schlimmsten sind wirklich die Jetskis und zum trollen die Tauchboote. Aber es ist eben auch fuer bestimmte Dinge im Sommer besser als zu anderen Zeiten. 
Ich hab ja immer den Eindruck dass du ganz schoen viel am jammern bist Dieter  Aber vielleicht hast du auch wirklich immer sooo schlechtes Wetter. Mein Paps faehrt heute abend runter und will auch ein bisschen Fischen. Falls es was zu berichten gibts werd ichs tun. 
Tramuntana ist wirklich ziemlich viel dies Jahr im Sommer. Allerdings bin ich dieses Jahr eh im Sommer nicht da. Soll er ruhig wehen...solang er im Herbst wenig ist


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch jammern will gelernt sein , da muss man fleißig üben. #6 
Ich werd mal berichten wies dann so läuft in der Rosas Bucht .
#:


----------



## tabasco75 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Kumpel war gestern auf Brać abends erfolgreich und hat auf nem Popper einen tollen 54er "bluefish" (Pomatomus saltatrix) gefangen. Da er leider nur sporadisch in Netz kann, poste ich es in seinem Auftrag. #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey cool! Herzlichen Glueckwunsch dazu! Bluefish sind tolle Kaempfer und so schlecht wie alle sie immer reden schmecken sie mMn auch nicht. 
Mein Papa checkt grad die Lage in Roses. Ich frage mich ob Dieter schon da ist, denn es ist schlechtes Wetter


----------



## glavoc (14. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

dickes Petri :vik:an deinen Kumpel - Kosta!!! Bluefish wie cool und auch noch auf Popper!! und abends vor/in der Dämmerung!! Älles richtig g`machedd - saubbrr!!!#6
Wußte auch gar nicht dass der da vorkommt...hatten es vor Monaten mal davon...
lg
|wavey:


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Ich frage mich ob Dieter schon da ist, denn es ist schlechtes Wetter


Nee ,ich fahr morgen.Am Mo sollen dann hoffentlich meine bestellten lures ankommen.
Wettervorhersage guck ich nicht mehr hin ,aber hast recht ,ist mal wieder nicht doll z.Zt.
Schade ,dass du keine Zeit hast , da juckts dich doch bestimmt gewaltig im Angelarm.
petri zum bluefisch , meine Lieblinge sinds ja nicht aber ok,garstige Biester.
so weiter packen und erstmal Sendepause.....


----------



## ulfisch (16. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ti kanete Jungs,
 heute ging mal wieder "was"
 Spiromontage läuft gut und fängt nichts:q
 Habe die Gummiviecher getestet, laufen, fangen nichts...leider.

 Habe auch meinen Haken mit Gummischlauch und Feder gefischt, läuft super, fängt nichts.

 Der Spiro ist aber super, fische einen 25Gr.(sinkend) der fliegt und fliegt und ich habe allerlei Ul Kram mit ihm gefischt.

 Seriöses Angeln habe ich kaum betrieben...meine Nerven waren am Ende#d.

 Hier mal ne Stunde Spinnen da mal 2, dazu gabs etwas Ansitz, früh und Nachts...nüscht, bin zum Teil auf (Sand)Wurm(Skuliki) umgestiegen, endete aber nur im endlosen Köderkontrollieren und Wechseln|gr:.


 Hier fährt einer jeden Tag früh und abends für 1-3 Stunden raus und Angelt auf Grund bzw. mit Sabiki=Tsabarie
 es ist äußerst bescheiden was er mitbringt...es geht einfach schlecht, es ist heiß, kaum Wind und jede Menge Verkehr


 Ich bin trotzdem mit dem Kanu 4 Tage in Folge zu den Vorgelagerten Felsen gefahren und habe mit dem Tsabarie gefischt.
 1. Tag: Mönchsfisch, Meerjunker, Sägebarsch bzw. Perka(ich weiß Andreas aber hier nennen sie ihn wirklich alle Perka und nicht Hanos, das ist wirklich der Schriftbarsch hier)
 2. Tag: Perka und Hanos
 3. Tag: Zweibinderbrasse in annehmbarer Größe 2x Perka 2x Hanos
 4. Tag: Bonito#6(nicht groß 20-25cm) Karelakia oder Tonakia hier+ einen weitern nicht näher bestimmten Fisch(mache morgen Fotos) und eine kleine Oblade bzw. Melanuri(schwimmt wieder nach kurzer Bedenkzeit)

 aber endlich endlich wieder so etwas wie einen Zielfisch:l
 und ab morgen hauen auch jede Menge Touris ab,
 das Schönste jedoch, sie kommen, sie kommen.

 Mit der Maske sah ich gestern 4 schöne Marmorbrassen(20-35cm)
 2 Goldbrassen von denen eine über 1Kilo war
 4 Litses bzw. Gabelmakrelen(nicht groß aber eben da)
 einige Hornhechte bis 50cm
 und vor Kurzem sogar 2 Mini Bernsteinmakrelen Majatiko bzw. wenn sie kleiner sind Gofari/Minamida

 Es gibt auch einen ansprechenden Schwarm Gelbstriemeln

 BTW wenn ihr tief schleppt, also mit Kalamari ect., wieviel Leine lasst ihr ab?#h

 Bis dahin kalo psarema


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ohooo endlich positive News aus Greece! Freut mich sehr wenn auch ich garnicht alles verstehe, bin ja schließlich kein Grieche. 

Mein Papa war heute auf Wolfsbarsch von Land unterwegs. /h haben nur eine Oblada gebracht. Aber immerhin nicht geschneidert. Prinzipiell war es wohl zu windig und von daher schwierig.


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ulifisch-Petri!! Beim Trolling nutze ich die Raglou-Gummis mit 0,35 Mono, einem mittleren Messingwirbel, anschl. 3-4 m FC beim Schleppen mit dem Boot...mit dem Spiro hatte ich es nur mal so halblebig angetestet...
Heute Abend hab ich einen guten, alten Freund wiedergetroffen und er mir erklärt, er hätte sich jetzt auch ne Spinnkombo zugelegt...bissle Knoten erklärt und Wobbler gezeigt und nebenbei  2 Wölfe "eingesackt" - der Kollege ist jetzt angefixt  hehe.
Doraden gehen im Augenblick gar nicht...bis vor 10 Tagen jedoch problemlos..keine Ahnung wieso...
euch lg

PS Uli - Schriftbarsch heißt auch bei uns Pirka/Perga


----------



## ulfisch (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ganz komisch mit den Barschen hier:
 Hier auf der Insel heißt der Sägebarsch PERKA
 und der Schriftbarsch HANOS
 auch wenn das in meinem Buch anders herum ist|kopfkrat
 und Andreas sagte das ja auch.

 Tsbarie ist ein Makrelenpaternoster:m

 Heute sollte schlechtes Wetter werden...also super Angelwetter aber es zog nur von 13-15 zu, jetzt ist es wieder heiß und windstill

 Habe von 7:30 bis 12:30 mit Kalamari auf Grund geangelt aber bis auf einen Biss und einen Schriftbarsch gabs nix.

 Habe mit der Maske aber auch keine Tsipoura/Goldbrasse gesehen.

 In der früh wurde kurz gejagt, ich bekam aber nichts an die leine.

 @Glavoc du knüpfst die Praktisch einen Wirbel vor?
 Wie lang denn vor dem Raglou.


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Raglou dann 2m bis 3m (auch mal 4,5m) FC dann einen Wirbel ; jedoch beim Schleppen vom Boot aus - an der Spiromontage geht dass glaube ich nicht so lang als Vorfach^^...der Wirbel ist am Spirolino eventuell auch gar nicht nötig...

Windstille und keine Wellen-spiegelglatte See: ist meine liebste Zeit für Topwater 
Perka/Pirka heißt hier der Schriftbarsch. 
Uli dir viel Erfolg und tl sowie viel Petri!!!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr mit euern Barschproblemen. Wenn ich die mal hätte #c ICh hocke in Holland rum und warte dass die 1,5 Monate zuende gehen die es noch bis zum Urlaub sind und die Palo die auf mich wartet nicht bis dahin verhungert ist sondern schön fett geworden ist! 

Bei uns gibts immerhin wohl Aktivität. Ein paar Bonitos sind da und wurden von den spanischen Anglerkollegen gefangen. Nur mein Papa hat keinen erwischt und sein Sargobiss heute hat er auch nicht verwertet. ISt nur mal wieder in einem kaputten Köder resultiert. Hat hier sonst niemand was zu berichten?!


----------



## glavoc (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

heut` beim Baden mit der hübschen Holden gabs (leider nur) das hier:
|wavey:


----------



## an78 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

ich bin ab Samstag für eine Woche in der Nähe von Umag, Istrien. Derzeit bin ich noch völlig unschlüssig ob und was ich an Equipment mitnehme. Da unser Ferienhaus ca. 6km vom Strand weg ist und wir Familienurlaub machen, wird es wohl nur zu 2-3 Kurzausflügen reichen.
Ich überlege derzeit zwischen Spinne, 2 Karpfenruten oder 2 Brandungsruten. Da die Kinder dabei sind, wird es eher nicht die Spinne. Das Karpfentackle ist einsatzbereit, die Brandungsrollen müssten neu bespult werden.
Dachte an einfaches Grundangeln mit Durchlaufblei und einfach mal rausfeuern 
Welche Hakengröße sollte ich nehmen? Bei der Montage würde ich der 35er Mono einfach noch ein paar Meter Fluorocarbon vorschalten, Vorfachlänge so ca. 60cm und dann immer wieder ranholen. Soweit die Theorie, was meint ihr zur Praxis 

Gruß André


----------



## glavoc (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Andre,
nimm zum Doradenangeln die Karpfenkombos...fischen die allermeisten hier - Brandungsruten sind bissle zu wuchtig...und nicht unbedingt nötig.. da du meist nicht zu weit vom Ufer angeln solltest (je nach Struktur zwischen ca.15m,20m-40m,45m)  auf keinen Fall in die dunklen Bereiche (Seegraswiesen) feuern, denn dort wird dein Köder kaum gefunden, noch sind dort viele Doraden zu fangen  . Suche dir Stellen mit Mischgrund (Stein, Sand, bissle Bewuchs).
Durchlaufbleimontage mit mittleren/kleinere Karpfenhaken und statt Birnenblei lieber Stabblei-oder Tiroler Hölzl verwenden (Hänger). Köder: Naturköder, also Muschelfleisch uä... Montage stehen lassen und nicht ständig ranholen! Und nicht zu früh den Anschlag setzen.
Viel Glück & lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So wie glavoc es schreibt gibt es dem nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## an78 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

besten Dank für die Tipps, heute werden gleich noch ein paar Circle Hooks gekauft. Tiroler Hölzl hab ich noch da. Ich bericht wenn ich wieder da bin - hoffentlich mit Fangbildern.

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## glavoc (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na denn - viel Erfolg!!
lg
|wavey:


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin allerseits
so, ich hab mal zeit für einen Zwischenbericht. Es regnet nämlich.  :c
heute war sowieso krass. Bin früh losgefahren. In den Bergen hingen schon so seltsam dunkle Wolken, aber laut Wettervorhersage sollte es ja bis zum Abend trocken bleiben. 
Allerdings fings dann doch nach einer Viertelstunde an zu regnen. Erst ein bisschen , dann ein bisschen mehr, dann richtig stark mit Gewitter und schweinekalt.also Abbruch und nix wie zurück. Erster schneidertag. Jetzt sitz ich hier im womo mit heißem Kaffee um wieder warm zu werden. Aeh, im August in Spanien, krass. 
Aber von Anfang an, so schlecht wars bisher nämlich gar nicht. Ich konnte jeden Tag raus, auch wenns oft ziemlich rauh war.
jigging läuft nicht so gut z.zt, es kommen wenig Bisse und nur makrelen.livebait auch nicht bisher. Aber dario, ich kanns bestätigen, die bonitos sind angekommen. gestern und vorgestern je einen gefangen. Mit jeweils etwa 2,5 kg keine Riesen, aber schon super fuers erste.und lecker. 
Bilder setzte ich jetzt keine rein, das WLAN ist zu schwach hier. Später mehr
und tl


----------



## glavoc (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wieder Baden mit der hübschen Holden  - diesmal zwar auch keine kapitale, aber wenigstens der Zielfisch^^ :

PS. @ t-dieter - Petri & in der 2,5 kg Klasse sind sie doch am leckersten #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaja Dieter...mein Papa ist trotzdem mitm Kayak unterwegs. Schreib dir vielleicht spaeter mal ne PN.
Bonitos 2,5kg sind doch top. Mehr braucht man doch zum essen nicht  Bonito ist mMn auch verdammt lecker. 

Nette Dorade. Nimmt man mit ne


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, dein Vater fährt dann bestimmt uboot inzwischen, es regnet immer noch heftig. Ach ja, ich habe ja meckerverbot was das wWetter betrifft , fast vergessen.  
auf dem Echo waren übrigens kaum Signale, die haben sich wohl alle im Sand eingegraben, und kein biss .
Ja,2,5 kg ist ok,  war ja nicht klar,  ob überhaupt welche da sind., und stimmt, die Größe ist super für die Pfanne. 
Doraden würde ich auch gern wieder mal fangen, petri. Auch seeeehr lecker. 
Hier dürfte auch morgen und evtl übermorgen noch Zwangspause sein, nach regen kommt tramuntana.
mal sehn......


----------



## tabasco75 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich werde in 3 Tagen an der Ägäis sein und hoffe, dass sich Poseidon erbarmt und mir ein paar Fische an den Wobbler treibt. Werde versuchen zwischendurch zu berichten. 

@glavoc:
das ist eine tolle Dorade, Glückwunsch und guten Appetit! Mit dem Old-school-Gerät lässt sich nach wie vor hervorragend angeln! #6
P.S. Zwischenstand aus Kroatien: Bei den Kollegen ist vom Ufer aus außer den Bluefish bis jetzt nichts anderes eingestiegen. Beim Schleppen vom Boot hat wohl etwas größeres angebissen eine Weile lang gekämpft und letztendlich die Schnur samt nem Rapala MaxRap gekappt. |kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich würde sagen davon lebt Rapala  Passiert.


----------



## glavoc (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja ich liebe halt nach wie vor die Handleine/Wickelbrettchen... und wenn Frau unbedingt ein Foto macht- muß ich halt auch posten ^^  .
Zudem zeigt es angeln in seiner einfachsten Form - dennoch fängig.
Bonitos/Palamida von 2-3 kg Größe schmecken mMn (sowie meiner Verwandschaft)  *besser* als große kapitale Fänge von 5+xkg ... zumindest wird auf dem Fischmarkt drauf geachtet immer eben jene zu ergattern :q
Die Dorade ist jetzt nicht unbedingt besonders groß, jedoch schon so, dass ich sie mitgenommen habe :m- auf jeden Fall sind sie wieder (hier bei uns) da!! (und ich mach mir Hoffnung den Grill/Gradele vollzukriegen  ) - Kosta - wer weiß, was da dran war? Schade - wäre auf jeden Fall was fürs Fotoalbum geworden !! Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück sowie allen hier on Board !!
Zuletzt ein Bild vom Fischmarkt - das Mittelmeer hat doch noch Fisch zum fangen (auch wenn es immer, immer weniger wird!!)
euch lg
|wavey:


----------



## zulu (23. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

da hat er sich ja eine schöne palette zusammengekauft
der händler
wo ist das bild denn entstanden ?


----------



## glavoc (23. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

zadar...aber woher hat er den Schwertfisch??
lg
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bestimmt gesetzeskonform gefangen  Schöne Auslage. Wäre ich mit zufrieden wenn das das Ergebnis eines Angelausflugs wäre...

Mein Daddy ist auf dem Rückflug. Angelei war mau und enttäuschend. Kann man nicht ändern, hoffen wir mal es wird besser wenn wir im Herbst dort sind! Jetzt ist Dieter also "allein" mit den Fischen, mach was draus!


----------



## glavoc (24. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario - die Wolfsbarsche und Doraden sind vermutlich aus der Aquakultur "gekeschert"... die Plattfische vermutl. vom Schleppnetzfischer oder sonstwoher..ebenso mögl. auch andere Arten auf dem Tisch^^...

Bei mir gab es grad (beim Baden mit der hübschen^^) nen Wolfsbarsch -WF  mit der Baitcaster.
mal sehen was der Abend noch so bringt... geh jetzt bald los.
lg

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei uns werden auch die Plattfische in der Fischzucht gehalten. Zumindest eine Sorte namens turbot. 
Wre das mein Fang dann wäre es aber auch nicht aus der Fischzucht gekeschert  
Kommt noch ein Foto vom Woba?


----------



## glavoc (24. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

der liegt schon in der Gefriere (ohne bei der Fotografin gewesen zu sein) - sorry...aber wer weiß was der Abend noch bringt...melde mich später noch mal 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## glavoc (24. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

es gab einen größenwahnsinnigen Miniwoba, der sich zum Glück noch im Meer selbst wieder released hat, sowie eine Ringelbrasse die nicht hängenbleiben wollte und ein,zwei Nachläufer von besseren Wölfen, die leider das Spiel durchschaut haben^^  - also beinahe Schneider...
gute nacht & lg

PS - Dario, danke für die Plattfisch/Aquakultur - Info, wußte ich so noch nicht!


----------



## glavoc (25. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab doch noch den grill  voll bekommen...hehe
Lg und jetzt bin ich für paar tage leider offline. 
Euch liebe grüße
Adio


----------



## tabasco75 (26. August 2014)

@glavoc: Glückwunsch zum tollen Fang! [emoji4] Das läuft ja richtig rund bei dir! Weiter so!

Ich hatte heute meinen ersten Angeltag mit ausbaufähigem Ergebnis. Einen kleinen Dentex auf Wobbler (durfte weiter schwimmen) und einen WoBa-Biss auf Top-Water-Wobbler. Letzterer hat sich leider nicht vernünftig gehakt. Mal schauen was die nächsten Tage bringen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ausbaufähig? Hab bisher weder einen Dentex noch einen Woba beim spinning gefangen  Also Glückwunsch zum Fang! Hast du ein Foto vom Dentex gemacht?


----------



## tabasco75 (26. August 2014)

Ich musste den armen eine zeitlang vom Drilling befreien und deswegen keine Zeit für ein Foto gehabt. Der Dentex war ungefähr handgroß. Am Ende ging alles gut und der kleine zischte ab in die Tiefe.


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Werte Mittelmeer angelgemeinde.
vom heutigen Fang versuche ich mal ein Bild anzuhängen. Ein schöner dreier. Besonders weils z.zt richtig schwierig ist. 
Ein schöner kleiner bonito , ein schöner kleiner mahi und ne olle schoene makrele. Das reicht erstmal für den grill. 
Dario, es gibt also doch lampugas dies jahr.
aber kaum Echos auf den üblichen stellen, richtig zäh läuft es die letzten Tage mit schneidern und so. 
Werde die Fische suchen müssen. 
Tl Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Freut mich dass du mir das Gegenteil bewiesen hast  Haette ich echt nicht gedacht! Dachte das Wasser sei bestimmt zu kalt.


----------



## Promachos (27. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, ihr Könige des Mittelmeers!

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie "Wolfsbarsch" und "Tunfisch" bzw. "Bonito" auf Kroatisch heißen?
Mein Cousin ist zur Zeit in Opadija und ich hab ihn gebeten, mal auf dem Fischmarkt zu "spionieren".

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## glavoc (29. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sodele...zurück in Schwabischtan  ,
@ Promachos: Wolfsbarsch - Brancin, Lubin oder Agac
                      Thunfisch - Tuna
                      Bonito - Palamida
lg

PS. am letzten Tag gab es och a bissle Fisch bei der Abschiedsspinntour...
      Bilder und kl. Bericht kommt noch..

Kein König des Mittelmeers - eher Uferwanderer


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola , hier ist grad Bonitozeit.
heute in kurzer Zeit 3 gefangen, es wäre bestimmt noch mehr gegangen, es zog aber wieder so seltsam dunkel auf, also besser nach Haus. 
2 durften wieder schwimmen zum weiter wachsen , der größte musste mit,  mit 4,4kg der erste bessere diese Saison. 
Mit ziemlich leichtem Gerät eine tolle Fischerei. 
Tl (Bonito)-Dieter


----------



## Promachos (29. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> sodele...zurück in Schwabischtan  ,
> @ Promachos: Wolfsbarsch - Brancin, Lubin oder Agac
> Thunfisch - Tuna
> Bonito - Palamida
> ...



#6Besten Dank, glavoc! Auf dich hatte ich gehofft.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## glavoc (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

so, endlich ausgeschlafen,
Kostas, Dentex vom Ufer - sehr, sehr schön! Petri! und dass gleich zum Start. Bin gespannt was da noch kommt!|supergri
Dieter, schöne Fische die du dir da hart erkämpfst - vor allem der letzte Bonito dicke Petris !!#6
Erzähl mal was zur Combo auf dem letzten Bild...

Bin am letzten Abend doch noch mal los und es lief recht gut und flott - 4 Fische in ner dreiviertel Stunde...hatte später jedoch dann zwei Optionen, wohin am Ufer entlang zu laufen und wählte wohl die falsche...es blieb dabei 
Hier das Bild und lg!!
|wavey:


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola Kollen, ich habe schon wieder was zu posten.
heute sah es lange Zeit nach Schneidertag aus. Dann hat sich doch noch was für meine einzige Makrele interessiert. 
Meine erste Palometa. 
:vik: jubel, geil .
mit gut 5kg kein wirklich grosses Exemplar , aber ne Palo stand schon lange ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Toller Fisch. 
Glavoc:die Kombi ist ne salt2 bis65g Wg +4000battle mit 20lb Geflecht. Eigentlich zum jigging gedacht drifte ich damit auch gern auf Bonitos,.
macht richtig Spaß an der ziemlich leichten Rute. 
Du fängst ja auch immer was, petri. #6 
Ein foto  versuche ich extra zu schicken damit der Post nicht abschmiert


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Foto
Gibt es Zubereitungsempfehlungen ?


----------



## glavoc (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter - na denn ein dickes Petri!! von mir zu deiner Palometa#6 sauber!

Da ich bald zu *SPINNEN *anfange ^^  

und jetzt endlich auch mal klassisch,(statt mit der Curado Multirolle) 

& mir eine Spincombo gerade zusammenstelle (natürlich schwäbisch-sparsam  )! - habe ich halt nachgefragt - Bei der Rolle ist es die gleiche Firma&Produktgruppe geworden, sprich es ist eine Penn Conflict 3000...

Die Rute wird wohl leichter ausfallen  - Shimano yasei red dropshot in 9 fuß und 7-28g WG!:q

bin jetzt leider auch wieder weit weg vom Meer  
euch allen die ihr unten seid, weiterhin viel Erfolg und hoffentlich viele Bilder
|wavey:

PS - Dieter - filletieren und dann mit Olivenöl, Knoblauch & Petersillie (eventuell in Alufolie) auf den Holzgrill


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Palo! An sich zu euren Fängen  

Ich muss mich mit Pilzen überwasser halten, heute einige Tüten eingefroren und auch was gegessen. Dieter ich hab dir ne PN geschrieben.

Dentex vom Ufer wär auch mal was cooles, aber für den Herbst steht Palo auch bei mir an Platz eins. Hast du es ehrlich vor mir geschafft!


----------



## Jose (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

was ist ne Palometa?
'ne stachelmakrele? habt ihr einen portugiesischen namen?


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lichia amia


----------



## Jose (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke, häng jetzt aber irgendwie immer noch im loop. kugel.pt und wiki.pt  sagen, wäre ne palombeta.

klär ich noch, aber vorab ne frage, isses 'ne makrele oder 'n bonito.


ps: im übrigen seid ihr euch hoffentlich eures wunderbaren angler-lebens bewusst. #6


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ps: im übrigen seid ihr euch hoffentlich eures wunderbaren angler-lebens bewusst. #6

ja Jose, bin gerade aufgestanden und könnte draußen im Regen duschen (hier im schwäbischem)^^ 

lg


----------



## zulu (31. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

für alle ahnungslosen #c |kopfkrat |bigeyes

:m
http://www.fishbase.de/comnames/Com...nusName=Lichia&SpeciesName=amia&StockCode=708


----------



## tabasco75 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also, das ist mein Zwischenbericht: ich bin ausschließlich nur am spinnen mit Wobblern (topwater etc.). Heute habe ich im südlichen Pelion ca. ein Dutzend kleiner Bernsteinmakrelen ("magiatiko") gefangen. Alle wurden aufgrund von Minderjährigkeit frei gelassen. Ansonsten sind hier die Mahi Mahi los! Sie rauben momentan immer wieder an den Küstengewässern. Ich hatte zwei richtig tolle Drills gehabt bei denen ich alles geben musste. Leider konnten sie sich beide Male mit einem gekonnten Sprung aus dem Wasser vom Haken lösen. Irgendwie habe ich Probleme mit den Burschen. Morgen versuche ich es wieder. Mein Lieblingsköder heißt hier Seaspin Pro Q 120. Auf den fahren sie voll ab.
Werde die Tage versuchen trotz schlechten Internets versuchen zu berichten.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/81cca20e5c3f5f992470f93085ad5666.jpg


----------



## glavoc (2. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich wusste da kommt noch was   !! Petri!


----------



## broki (2. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Also, das ist mein Zwischenbericht: ich bin ausschließlich nur am spinnen mit Wobblern (topwater etc.).
> 
> Richtig so
> 
> ...


----------



## max80 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr geil! Petri! Das mit dem Mahi klappt bestimmt noch! In welcher Farbe fischt Du den Seaspin?


----------



## tabasco75 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dank! Den seaspin fische ich in blau transparent.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die "Magiatiko" sieht sehr schön aus. Toll der dunkle Streifen. Mir ist es bisher noch nicht gelungen dergleichen zu fangen. Mahis hab ich noch nichtmal gesehen. Aber Dieter beweist ja dass es sie gibt wenn ich das am Vortag ausschließe  
Ich glaube wir können uns von dir noch auf ein paar schöne Fernweh-Bilder freuen. Genug gedrückte Daumen hast du ja!

Seaspin hat ein paar schicke Sachen im Programm aber man kann ja nicht alles kaufen...

Ich war am Wochenende im Wald angeln und habe 7kg Steinpilze gefangen.


----------



## broki (4. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfish

bei dir dürfte langsam auch mahi zeit sein oder?


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kennt jemand von euch die Shimano Jigwrex BottomShip? Und kann mir dazu was erzählen...


----------



## glavoc (4. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

scorp - wie jetzt, für jede Angel-Methode ne eigene Rute oder Kombo??^^ 
Frage mich nur was soll das bringen..um mit Kabura/Madai (Tai Rubber) -  & Inchiku - Bleien auf dem Meeresgrund zu klopfen brauchst du doch nur eine etwa gleichlange und gleichstarke Bootsrute/Pilkerrute... aber du kannst dir ja auch, wenn du willst ne Jigging Master Sabre Game rauslassen 

Ich würde erst mal so austesten und bissle auch was fangen und mir dann erst (ggf.)!! so ne Rute kaufen - (wird ja bald billiger...der Hype ist ja jetzt auch erst mal vorbei (der natürlich gelenkt und auch geplant war..))!

Glaube auch nicht dass hier irgendwer groß was zu dieser einen speziellen Rute sagen kann - lasse mich jedoch auch gerne eines besseren belehren! 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich hab für jeden Köder in meiner Box eine eigene Kombo... du interpretierst da viel zu viel rein. Ich will ja nichtmal bottomship angeln. Mich interessiert die Rute für das Angeln mit Vinilos und ihre Aktion fand ich ganz ansprechend. Mir fehlt einfach eine Rute für das gesamte Segment. Ich hab eine Trollingkombi, eine Spinkombi und eine Tunakombi. Ist das so overtackled? 
Und Fragen kost ja auch immer noch nichts!


----------



## tabasco75 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo miteinander,
Den Mahi Mahi kann ich immer noch nicht erwischen. Egal.
Heute war ich mit meinem Cousin ein wenig spinnen. Es ging uns eine Makrele an den Haken, ansonsten gab es nichts erwähnenswertes.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/06/0b89c6ad7e2cf008651d9e193ef03b69.jpg

Kurz vor Feierabend haben wir noch ne kleine Grundrute ausgeworfen mit nem kleinen Schriftbarsch als Belohnung. Er ging natürlich wieder ins Wasser.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/06/2ce49cd95bddf447a5f1cde343a5c082.jpg

Morgen ist ein neuer Tag. [emoji106]


----------



## tabasco75 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo miteinander,
Den Mahi Mahi kann ich immer noch nicht erwischen. Egal.
Heute war ich mit meinem Cousin ein wenig spinnen. Es ging uns eine Makrele an den Haken, ansonsten gab es nichts erwähnenswertes.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/06/0b89c6ad7e2cf008651d9e193ef03b69.jpg

Kurz vor Feierabend haben wir noch ne kleine Grundrute ausgeworfen mit nem kleinen Schriftbarsch als Belohnung. Er ging natürlich wieder ins Wasser.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/06/2ce49cd95bddf447a5f1cde343a5c082.jpg

Morgen ist ein neuer Tag. Werde berichten. [emoji106]


----------



## tabasco75 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry für den Doppelpost. Das Internet ist gerade nicht so flott..


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe zwei Plastiktüten beim Schleppen vor Griechenland gefangen


----------



## Franz_x (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zu den Tütenfischen! Kann man auch beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer fangen....


----------



## glavoc (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri!!!
& lg


----------



## zulu (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gratuliere !#6

tabasco75

Das ist ein 

Little Thunny

und keine Makrele

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Keine Melva? weiß leider nicht wie der aug latein oder deutsch heißt. trotzdem glückwunsch. auch glückwunsch zu den plastiktüten. direkt noch eine doblete!


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Keine Melva? weiß leider nicht wie der aug latein oder deutsch heißt. trotzdem glückwunsch. auch glückwunsch zu den plastiktüten. direkt noch eine doblete!





Die nennt man auf deutsch auch anders.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ach ey als angler bin ich eben 100% spanier...


----------



## zulu (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Euthynnus alletteratus   lat.

Kleiner Thun	           Germany	  German

Little tunny	                    UK	English

Bacoreta	                        Spain	Catalan

Melva      	                     Portugal	Portuguese

Τοννάκι	                       Greece	Greek

Luc	                               Croatia	Croatian

Malyi zapadnyi tunets      Ukraine  	Ukrainian

تونة صغيرة شائعة أو تونين شائعة        Global	Arabic

小鮪	                                China	Mandarin Chinese

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bacoreta wie zulu schon schrieb. melva(auxis) waere dann der unechte bonito


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola Kollegen
ja Glückwunsch zu den Faengen , die Tüte hat mir super gefallen. Die"Makrele" kenne ich auch als Melva.ueber die vielen verschiedenen Bezeichnungen für die thunnys hatten wir schon mal diskutiert mein ich. 
Hier ein Foto von meinem heutigen Fang. Die Fischerei ist nicht schlecht zZt.Ein Bonito geht immer. 
Die Versuche noch eine Palo zu fangen sind aber leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt (bisher)  und gestalten sich schwierig. Entweder klauen die Bluefisch den Köder, manchmal mitsamt Vorfach,oder ich kriege erst gar keinen Koederfisch.
Mahis habe ich auch nicht mehr gesichtet, Waren evtl nur ein paar einzelne an einer weedline, bzw eher Müll line.
Der Bonito sollte übrigens teilweise als Sashimi eine sinnvolle Verwendung finden. Es ist dann aber so eine Art Tartar geworden weil das nicht so geklappt hat wie geplant.Trotzde lecker. 
Tl Dieter
ach so, es gab noch einen schönen Fehlbiss der nach den Bissspuren sehr nach Palo aussah, sch......


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch 4 Wochen, 20 Werktage...

Was ist es denn nun für eine Thunfischverwandter? Habe gelesen die schwarzen Flecken am Bauch seien typisch für den Little Thunny/ Bacoreta 
Habe aber noch keinen davon gefangen und bei Melva nicht drauf geachtet. Die werden immer sofort released. Was heißt immer, meine bisher 2 gefangenen


----------



## zulu (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Melvas sind Fregattmakrelen, sie sind weltweit verbreitet mit kleinen genetischen Unterschieden.
Haben aber nie diese Punkte im Brustbereicht.
Der Little Thunny ist ebenfalls weltweit verbreitet, auch mit kleinen Unterschieden in der Genetik.
Er wird aber deutlich größer als die Melvas.

Da diese Arten oft zusammen rauben und gefangen werden ist es manchmal nicht leicht sie richtig einzuordnen.
Ganz junge Fische sehen zudem oft anders aus als Erwachsene.

So ist auch die allgemeine Bezeichnung  Bonito für kleine Thunfischarten entstanden.

Die vielen verschiedenen Namen für ein und den selben Fisch in einem Land oder Kontinent sind das Resultat der meist mangelhaften Bildung der Fischer.
 Fischer waren schon immer arme Leute, sind oft nicht in die Schule, sondern früh aufs Wasser, konnten keine Bestimmungsbücher lesen.

Uns ist es heute wesentlich leichter gemacht wir können uns über Internet Suchmaschinen recht schnell  informieren.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## broki (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

weiss jemand ob ulfish noch am meer ist?


----------



## tabasco75 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein toller Bonito! So einen möchte ich auch mal fangen! 

Bei mir gab es heute einen kleinen Thun (ca. 700gr). Als plötzlich 15m vor meinen Füßen die Hornhechte anfingen in alle Richtungen zu fliegen, tauchte ein Schwarm kl. Thunas auf. Sie sprangen ebenfalls aus dem Wasser um nach der Lage zu schauen. Natürlich warf ich mein Geschirr ins Getümmel und konnte einen davon ergattern. So schnell der Schwarm kam, so schnell ging er auch wieder. Danach gab es nur noch eine Bernsteinmakrele. Von den Mahis war heute nix zu sehen. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/2d1eb7dda65f72744bbfd76ff89232c3.jpg


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du mal so eine Bacoreta/ little thunny probiert? Habe mal gehört dass es ein guter Speisefisch sei. Die Melva hingegen die soll echt ******** sein


----------



## zulu (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

little thunnys  müssen sofort komplett ausbluten, dann kann man sie gut essen , nur das dunkle fleisch wegschneiden,

melvas sind super köder für große räuber
  aber rücken-teile vom filet sind gut und kommen z.b. in die dose  :

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=2004&page=1&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=0CDEQrQMwBQ

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## tabasco75 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da ist er! Zwar nicht allzu groß, hat aber wie wild gekämpft. Auf seaspin pro q 120 gefangen.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/09/e3f5850049d7d9dc19353d6e36b13990.jpg


----------



## Franz_x (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön - Petri zu den Fängen!

Wenn bei mir nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich in gut 1,5 Wochen auch wieder auf Elba :k. 

Grüße
F.


----------



## freibadwirt (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo kauft ihr den die  seaspin pro q 120 Stickbaits ?
Andreas


----------



## tabasco75 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr den die  seaspin pro q 120 Stickbaits ?
> Andreas


Also ich habe meinen bei pecheur.com bestellt.
Da ich aber jedes Jahr in Griechenland bin, werde ich die Meereswobbler direkt dort kaufen. Sie sind dort etwas günstiger.


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola pescadores
tabasco :Schöne Fische
hier läuft die Fischerei auf Sommer Bonitos grad zur Höchstform auf. Heute waren es 6St und einen verloren.Alles eher kleinere. 5 durften wieder schwimmen zum weiterwachsen, einer hatte böse geschluckt und ist als kurz und kross gebratenes Filet an Kartoffelsalat geendet, lecker. Das Foto ist leider nichts geworden. 
Und die Fischerei auf Palos wird weiter von denBluefish vereitelt. 
Einer hat mir den Koederfisch glatt hinten abgebissen, der zweite hat gleich das ganze Vorfach mitgenommen. 
Das werden glaube ich nicht mehr meine Freunde.  |gr:


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bonito mit Kartoffelsalat... whats next? Palo mit Sauerkraut?  Du bist mir ja einer. Ich bevorzuge Fisch ja meist einfach simpel gebraten mit Salat dazu oder aus dem Ofen auf Gemüsebett. Würde aber auch gerne mal Fisch in Salzkruste probieren, wenn ich denn mal den richtigen dafür fangen würde! 

Geh hoch auf 0,70. Da kriegste auch Bisse drauf. Musst nur gutes Zeug nehmen.

Und eh ichs vergesse Glückwunsch zum Mahi. Tolle Tiere, hab leider noch keine Begegnung mit ihnen gehabt. Aber ich lebe hoffentlich noch lange  

Zulu die Melva ist bei uns keiner, aber die thunfische fressen die. Also sicher richtig dass sie ein guter Köder sind. Little thuny wie gesagt noch keinen Kontakt mit gehabt.


----------



## glavoc (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri - superschöne Fische und so mancher sogar vom Ufer aus!  Nice...


----------



## tabasco75 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da ich auf kleinen Booten leider nicht so seetüchtig bin, wie manch einer von euch, angle ich ausschließlich vom Ufer aus. :vik:
Aber nun ist der Urlaub vorbei und ich genieße seit gestern den grauen Himmel und die frische Brise. #c 
Jetzt heißt es bis zum nächsten Jahr warten...


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Beileid, ich kenn das. Wenigstens ist das Wetter ganz gut aber ich bin so urlaubsreif. Momentan sehr viel Arbeit am Hals.


----------



## pasmanac (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



zulu schrieb:


> little thunnys  müssen sofort komplett ausbluten, dann kann man sie gut essen , nur das dunkle fleisch wegschneiden,
> 
> 
> 
> Z.



LUC kann man nicht nur gut essen, mir persönlich schmeckt er sogar fast besser als Bluefin weil fettreicher.

Und so muss LUC:

1x In Öl/Butter gebraten und 1x in Zitrosaft mariniert...#h


----------



## ulfisch (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geia sas|wavey:
und auf einmal läufts|kopfkrat.


Habe in Ermangelung von I-net(zeitweise) und weil ich auch viel Gesellschaft hatte die letzten Wochen, wenig geschrieben und auch wenig(er) geangelt.
Ist auch nur eine kurze Zusammenfassung.


Erstmal Petri euch zu den Fischen#6
wirklich super Fänger, vor allem vom Ufer:cNeid.


Naja ich bekam Besuch und fuhr mit einem Kumpel 8 Tage durch GRE, Chalkidiki, Pileon, Meteora Klöster, Saloniki(PAOK:vik und zurück.

Ein paar Ruten waren dabei aber ich angelte in der Zeit wenig, konnte aber|rolleyes meinen (aller aller) ersten Woba fangen:q nicht sehr groß und mit Kalamariarm aber immerhin.
Auf der Innenseite des Pileons.

Ich kam zurück und am nächsten Tag kam ein Freund mit Kumpels für 10 Tage vorbei, sehr nett.

Gleich am Abend gelang es mir eine positive Stimmung für ein Mietboot aufzubauen


So mieteten wir uns für den nächsten Tag ein Boot zuerst schleppte ich mit einer Rute und schon nach 20 min. bekam ich den 1. Biss....nach Wochen der Fischwüste endlich ein Biss.
Der Fisch entkam aber wieder dann folgte der 2. 15min später und ich landete einen Minibonito(hier Karelakia|kopfkrat)
Durstig nach Fisch schlug ich ihn ab.
Kurz darauf biss der 2..
Wir machten kurz Pause, holten eine 2. Rute und schleppten zu 2., einer meiner Begleiter stellte sich als etwas erfahrener heraus so dass ich ihm meine Rute bedenkenlos überlassen konnte.

Dann biss es ein ums andere mal, als ob ich für die ganzen Schneidertage auf einmal entschädigt werden sollte|bigeyes.
Insgesamt 12 Bisse in nicht mal 3 Stunden schleppen
alles die gleichen Minibonitos max. 35cm.

Wir hatten an diesem Tag ein super Essen gegrillt sind sie wirklich lecker.

2Tage später wieder Boot und wieder schleppen(mit mehreren Leuten ist es bezahlbar)
Wieder biss es gut aber nicht so wie beim 1. mal, wir behielten 4 Bonitos.
Da wir erst den nächsten Tag Essen gehen wollten fischten wir am folgenden Tag noch mal für 2 1/2 Stunden.
Diesmal fuhren wir mit dem Schlauchboot "des Todes"(ich berichtete) aber zu dritt war das ganz i.O. und ich traue mir das Ding wieder zu.

Ich hatte vom Strand meine Grundrute ausgeworfen und ließ sie einfach drinnen.
Wir fingen 2 Bonitos und ließen einen weiteren wieder schwimmen.
Als wir zurückkamen stand meine Freundin grinsen am Pier,
"habt ihr was gefangen? ICH schon".
Es hatte an der Rute leicht gezuppelt als ich nicht da war und ein Grieche meinte es müsste etwas da sein.
Da nahm meine Freundin tatsächlich die Rute und kurbelte ein(sonst verweigert sie das Fischen eher vehement).
Tatsächlich zog sie eine hübsche Dorade/Goldbrasse(3-400Gr) an Land...ich war so stolz:l.

Wieder hatten wir ein tolles Essen mit selbst gefangenem Fisch.

Vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich dann sogar vom Strand mit Wobbler meine 1. Bernsteinmakrele fangen.
Diese hatte ich eine ganze Weile mit der Maske immer wieder unter dem Boot meines Kumpels lauern sehen.
Fangen konnte ich sie aber erst beim 4. oder5. Versuch(Tag).
Da hatten wir aufgewühlte See und etwas Wolken.
Da sie recht klein war schwimmt sie wieder(Karma)


Die kleinen B.Makrelen heißen hier Minamida(deine auch Tabasco) ist aber ein sehr regionaler Name.
Bzw. auch Gofari aber da gibt es einen Unterschied, den ich nicht bestimmen kann.
Zumindest haben die Minamida diesen schwarzen Streifen über den Augen.

War dann noch 2 mal für je 1-2 Stunden schleppen aber ohne Biss, lediglich einen Jetski mit 2 Schnecken fing ich freilich zogen sie mir die komplette Schnur samt Köder runter|krach:
ich benutzte sehr unschöne Worte.
GERADE frisch bespult mit der Schnur, die ich mir nachschicken habe lassen, da sie mir ja ebenfalls schon von der Spule gezogen wurde|gr:.

Eegal, vorgestern haben wir dann die große Dorade von vor 6 Wochen verspeißt und die 4 Sargos.
Die ist echt noch mal größer als auf den Bildern:vik:
Was ein Brummer und Top im Geschmack, trotz des Kühltruhen Aufenthalts einfach ein super Abend.

Wie erwähnt fischte ich aber weniger als zuvor besonders die Spinnrute benutzte ich wenig, ich habe mit der guten Gesellschaft und mittlerweile meiner Freundin einfach mehr Urlaub gemacht und mir weniger Angel(stress)

Trotzdem schaue ich dann immer wehmütig auf die ruhige See abends und denke mir "ach mist":q.

Heute morgen bin ich dann mal wieder früh los in ging in den Fischereihafen den ich wochenlang nicht besucht hatte.
Nachdem ich keine Aktivität mit dem Topwaterbait erzeugen konnte wechselte ich mal wieder auf einen Jig(die ich lange nicht mehr bemüht hatte).
Es gab 3 schöne Minamida innerhalb von 30 min. (so funktioniert das, den kleinen Fischen einen anderen Namen geben und schon fängt man große/anständige)


Danach hörte ich auf, da wir nur noch zu dritt sind, gibt es für jeden einen guten Fisch:m

Mahis habe ich noch nicht gesehen und die Hornhechte sind zwar da aber nicht in der Menge wie gewohnt.
Im allgemeinen ist es ein schlechtes Angeljahr für die Leute hier nach deren Aussagen.

Trotz der fortgeschrittenen Zeit, sind die Bonitos klein und bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Palamiden gefangen schon gar nicht Fische über 1KG von der Dorade mal abgesehen.

Das Wetter dreht ebenfalls am Rad, so viel Regen(vergleichsweise) und so lange(Deutsch) habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen.

Die nächsten Tage werde ich doch noch den ein oder anderen Versuch starten eventuell auch mal mit Meeräsche schleppen vielleicht auch noch mal tief mit Kalamar.

Ansonsten >Euch TL und noch mal Petri

Fotos werden nachgereicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo ulfisch mach dir keinen Stress, jetzt hast du erstmal Urlaub. Ich finde es immer verständlich wenn man während des Urlaubs nicht berichtet. 
Es freut mich sehr für dich dass du jetzt endlich wieder was fängst. Bonitos wenn auch klein sind doch auch spaßige Fische und gute Kämpfer. Ich persöhnlich würde gerne nochmal nen Bonito fangen, denn der war wirklich ausgesprochen lecker. Besser als Thunfisch, da nicht so kräftig. 
Das Boot des Todes: gut dass du dich wieder rantraust, wer nichts riskiert..... man muss sich seinen Herausforderungen einfach stellen! 
Ich merke schon von den Monatelangurlaubern ist die Messlatte für meinen Herbsturlaub hoch gelegt. Du deinen ersten Woba, Dieter die erste Palo. (Jesus hat übrigens auch gut Bonitos gefangen, gestern 5 Stück) An Leuten wie glavoc und so will ich mich garnicht messen  Freue mich schon riesig auf den Herbsturlaub!!! Wenn es geht wird dort viiiiel gefischt. Habe mir übrigens die Jigwrex mal gegönnt. Hab sie aber noch nicht gesehen, erst nächstes Wochenende. Wenn gewünscht kann ich vielleicht im Herbst nochmal was detaillierteres schreiben. 

Mit dem BFT ist es ja genauso, der muss ja auch ausbluten. Da gibts ja die abenteuerlichsten Methoden von den Japanern für. Ich habe wie gesagt noch keine Begegnung mit little thunnys gehabt und bin mir nicht sicher ob es die bei uns gibt (wir sind eine der kältesten Regionen im Mittelmeer) Vielleicht weiß Dieter mehr? 

In diesem Sinne erstmal allen die noch am Meer sind einen weiterhin schönen Urlaub. Und übrigens wir knacken in Kürze die 2000 Beiträge  Hätte nicht gedacht dass mein Thread so ein Erfolg wird, dafür auch fetten Dank an euch! 

TL Dario


----------



## glavoc (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Καλημερα! Ulifish - schön, dass du dich mal wieder meldest! Hab mir bissle Sorgen gemacht (Schlauchboot des Todes un`so^^..). Petri zum Woba und den vielen kl. Bonitos - im speziellen auch deiner Freundin zur Dorade..eventl. zeigt sie jetzt auch mehr Verständnis 
Falls du kl. Meeräschen in deiner Plastikflaschenreuse fangen solltest - mach doch ein kl. Exemplar an einem Einzelhaken im Schwanzbereich fest und lass die dann lebend in deinem Hafenbecken an freier, unbeschwerter Leine schwimmen...(würde dir wohl auch Zulu, Pasmanac und Smallgame empfehlen...* DIE* Methode der Einheimischen zum WoBa!). Ansonsten genieße deinen Urlaub - hier ist das Wetter zum kot-en...kalt, regenreich und sehr herbstlich...Dicke Petris dir noch!!
Dario - ja, hätte nix dagegen mal nach deiner Herbsttour, bissle was zur Jigwrex zu lesen  
Freue mich auf weitere Fotos der Mittelmeerfraktion - euch einen schönen Sonntag noch & lg sowie tl
adele 

ps - pasmanac - machen richtig Appetit, deine Bilder !! Lecker !(und auch ein wenig Heimweh)


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#2000

Ja dann werde ich dazu wohl auch mal was schreiben. Werde allerdings kein BottomShip oder Inchiku damit praktizieren  

Also hier in Nijmegen ist das Wetter ja gut, aber hier gibts kein Meer mit Fischen drin und Elena ist auch weit weg. Eine Palo wirds hier wohl nicht werden....
Hoffe auf ein bisschen (mehr) Oberflächenaktivität. Da ja viele Bonitos da sind wirds vielleicht was. Vor 1 Jahr im Herbst waren auch sehr viele Bonitos unterwegs, dann aber am Cap.


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Bonitos gibt es viele 
Habe noch kein Jahr so viele gefangen. Gestern wieder 2.
Bei einem von etwas mehr als 5kg hatte sich eine Schlaufe vom Vorfach um die Schwanzflosse gelegt. Ich dachte der zieht mir die Schnur komplett von der Rolle. So 200m waren wohl runter als ich den endlich stoppen konnte. Konnte den ja nicht drehen.
Sonst läuft nicht viel diese Tage. Schleppen nix, jiggen nix, es ist sogar schwierig eine Makrele als Köder zu fangen. 
Die schwierige Zeit nach Vollmond? 
Hoffe immer noch auf eine weitere ,am besten größere Palo die letzten Tage. 
Tl Dieter
wie die Bilder sich gleichen....


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fett! Enhorabuena Dieter  Es sind eben alle Makrelen bereits von Palos und Bonitos aufgefuttert worden. Oder, auch eine Option, von hungrigen Franzosen...


----------



## Promachos (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo an die Mittelmeerfraktion!

Ich möchte euch allen ein großes Kompliment machen: Obwohl ich noch nie im Meer geangelt habe, lese ich eurer Beiträge regelmäßig und mit großer Begeisterung. Nicht nur wegen der schönen Fänge, der tollen Photos und der interessanten Berichte oder weil ich absoluter Griechenlandfan (Ulfisch#6) bin.
Aus euren Beiträgen wird eure Begeisterung deutlich, ihr freut euch ehrlich über die Erfolge anderer (und leidet mit bei Enttäuschungen und Frust), ihr seid gleichzeitig sehr lernbegierig und auskunftsfreudig. Kurz: So stelle ich mir den idealen Austausch hier im AB vor! Macht weiter so!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön dass du das so siehst! Ich kann dem auch nur zustimmen!


----------



## tabasco75 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeeri?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Die kleinen B.Makrelen heißen hier Minamida(deine auch Tabasco) ist aber ein sehr regionaler Name.
> Bzw. auch Gofari aber da gibt es einen Unterschied, den ich nicht bestimmen kann.
> Zumindest haben die Minamida diesen schwarzen Streifen über den Augen.


Geia sou Ulfisch!

Die Sache mit den regionalen Bezeichnungen ist so ne Sache für sich.. Ich hatte letzte Woche eine Diskussion mit einem Fischer bei uns, der behauptete dass diese Bernsteinmakrele in Wahrheit eine "Litsa" (lichia amia) sei. Ich dagegen blieb bei meiner Meinung das sei eine Art "Magiatiko", genauer eine Augenstreifen-Bernsteinmakrele (seriola rivoliana). Den Namen "Minamida" habe ich noch nicht gehört. Vielleicht, heißt der Fisch wirklich so. Eine "Litsa" ist es auf jeden Fall nicht. Wie dem auch sei, manch ein Fischer scheint dort sein eigenes Fischlexikon zu haben.  Übrigens, ein "Gofari" ist eine Bluefish.

Schön zu hören, dass du noch einige tolle Fänge gemacht hast. Einen Wolfsbarsch hätte ich auch sehr gern gefangen, hatte das Glück leider nicht. Ich bin auf deine Fotos sehr gespannt!
Gruß nach GR, #h
Kostas


----------



## tabasco75 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ t-dieter

ein Traumbonito! Petri! #6


----------



## zulu (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und so muss LUC:

1x In Öl/Butter gebraten und 1x in Zitrosaft mariniert...#6

jawoll !!

ein Traumbonito! Petri! 

jawoll !!

|wavey:

like ++

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein wenig mehr als 2 Wochen noch. 

Wer Lust hat: http://pescacostabrava.es/ Reinschauen lohnt sich finde ich, Josep hat schöne Fotos von Llampugas reingepackt. Sie sind also da... wenn sie doch noch die 2 Wochen und ein bisschen bleiben würden. Das wäre ein echter Traumfang! So wunderschöne Tiere!!!!


----------



## Freizeit (22. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Gemeinde.
Ich war Anfang August drei Wochen in Ampolla. Das liegt etwa 20 km von Riumar entfernt. Genau.... da wo das Ebrodelta ist. Mein Schwager und ich wollten dann auch mal auf Palometa, Thun oder sonstiges rausfahren. Aber bei knapp 200€ pro Person für 4 Stunden, haben unsere Finanzminister etwas gestreikt. 
Wir beide haben uns dann jeder eine Brandungskombo mit Zubehör gkauft und zusammen keine 200€ ausgegeben. Die kann aber nächstes Jahr wieder mit. 
Als absolute Brandungsanfänger waren wir 2 mal für je etwa 2 Stunden am Strand und haben tatsächlich eine Brasse gefangen. Fragt mich nicht, was es für eine Brasse war, aber geschmeckt hat sie. Ein Bild habe ich leider nicht.

Mal sehen, was nächstes Jahr geht. Die Planung sieht das gleiche Haus in Ampolla vor.

Dann war ich ja noch eine Woche Segeln in Kroatien und hatte ne Handleine mit. War leider nichts, da ich nur zweimal für etwa 2 Stunden die Schnur draussen hatte#g. Aber auch hier gilt: Nächstes Jahr wieder.

So long und Petri
Holger


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Fischerei bei mir läuft zur Zeit richtig gut. Habe die Tage ein schickes Bild aus Spanien erhalten von einem schönen 50er Thun. 

Die Fische sollen bloß da bleiben und noch fetter werden bis ich komme! Mich juckt es sehr in den Fingern!


----------



## ulfisch (27. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus jungs,
bin(leider) wieder da.
Seit Montag jetzt schon und bin seit dem krank|kopfkrat.
Kein Wunder bei 9 Grad Willkommenstemperatur.

Werde demnächst mal Bilderchen einstellen.

Habe  kurz vor Schluss leider wieder einen Woba verloren|uhoh:
Dafür fing ich aber noch den 1. Palamiden:m

Alles in allem habe ich nicht halb so viel geangelt  und ausprobiert wie ich mir vorgenommen hatte aber dennoch bis auf 2 Tage immer irgendwie die Rute in der Hand gehabt#6

@Von solchen Bonitos kann ich nur Träumen Dieter toller Fisch
wie futterst du 5 KG?
Portionsweise oder große Runde?

@Promachus danke Dir, dann musst Du aber dringend mal(Angeln am Mittelmeer):vik:

@Tabasco Kali mera
to xero tora Gofari einai Blufish

Da hat sich die Schwiegermutter letztes mal geirrt bzw.nicht richtig hingeschaut.
Vor 2 Wochen wurde auf der Insel ein 8Kg Gofari/Bluefish gefangen und das wäre doch deutlich zu schwer für eine "kleine" Bernsteinmakrele:q

Es gibt bei uns nur Minamida und Majatiko für Bernsteinmakrelen.

Ein Herr wollte mir auch unbedingt einreden das mein Bonito ein Palamide ist meine Goldbrasse ein Sargos usw.

BTW ich hätte da mal eine Gerätefrage(Rute) an Euch, da würde ich im "Angeln in Europa" Thread ein Faden erstellen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hilfe,bin auch seit ein paar Tagen wieder zu Hause, auch seit Montag.Ulfisch du hast einen Leidensgenossen. :c

  Ich kann mich richtig schwierig wieder hier eingewöhnen.


  Die letzten Tage in Spanien wars  leider nix mehr mit Fischen.Das Wetter war eigentlich noch schön , warm und nicht zu viel Wind ,und nur ein kleineres Gewitter.
  Das hat sich dann aber auf dem Meer und Richtung Südfrankreich zu einer heftigen Unwetterzelle entwickelt.Die brachte erst abends eine spektakuläre Lightshow über dem Meer.Ein Feuerwerk mit hell erleuchteten Wolkentürmen wie wir das noch nie vorher gesehen hatten.
  Am nächsten morgen rollten dann hohe Wellen auf den Strand und warfen dann noch die schmale Flussmündung der Fluvia komplett mit Sand zu .Da müssen wir mit dem Boot durch aufs Meer ,nix ging mehr.
  Die letzten Tage wollte ich die Bonitos mal in Ruhe lassen und gezielt auf Mahis/Llampugas + noch mal auf Palo versuchen.Mahis waren ja da und die Chance wäre gut gewesen ,schade.So gabs nur noch ein paar kleinere Sepias für die Paella aus der Flussmündung.Sonst nichts mehr.


  Als Fazit kann ich sagen ,dass die Saison diesmal gut war.Das Wetter war ok außer die letzten Tage halt , es gab diesmal keinen frühen Wetterumschlag mit Wind und Kälte.Ich konnte fast jeden Tag raus.Kann aber sein ,dass das in anderen Ecken des Mittelmeers ganz anders war.
  Die Fischerei war entsprechend sehr ordentlich ,allerdings wieder ziemlich Bonito-lastig,22 Stück waren es, wenn ich richtig mitgezählt habe.Etwa die Hälfte durfte wieder schwimmen.
  Ulfisch ,das auffuttern ist ganz einfach .Die große Runde eher selten ,zu viel action am Abend,lieber kleine Runde,aber ich+Familie +Freunde ,ein Stück Bonitofilet ist da immer willkommen .
  Ich filetiere die übrigens *immer möglichst schnell nach dem Fang* ,sodass keine einzige Gräte mehr drin ist und zwar so.:
  Erst ganz normal die 2 Filets schneiden ,dann auf die Hautseite legen und von der Haut runterschneiden.Dann umdrehen ,so dass die ehemalige Hautseite oben liegt.Da sieht man dann einen Streifen dunkelrotes Gewebe mit einem Strang Gräten drin.V-förmig einschneiden ,sodass das dunkle mit den Gräten weggeschnitten wird und man hat 2 Filetstreifen übrig ,Rücken +Bauchstück.
  Das hat dann Sushi –Qualität .Mach ich inzwischen mit fast allen Fischen so,seehr lecker egal ob gebraten ,gegrillt oder sushimäßig.

  Ansonsten gabs noch einiges an Kleinfisch ,leider nur 1 Mahi ,nur 1 Bluefisch  ,und ,jubel ,eine Palometa.Die war nicht sehr groß ,nicht schwerer als mein dickster Bonito.Aber für mich *der* Fisch des Urlaubs.

  Leider war die Zeit wieder viel zu kurz für alles.Bin nicht dazu gekommen vom Strand Doradas zu angeln ,obwohl das viel Spass macht und zeitweise gute Fische da rumgeschwommen sind.
  Jigging ist zu kurz gekommen,war auch längst nicht so erfolgreich wie Mai-Juni ,warum ? keine Ahnung.
  Auffällig noch ,dass es sehr wenig Oberflächenaktivität gab, 2-3 mal ,aber nie ortsfest ,schnell unterwegs und schnell wieder vorbei.Und gar keine von den gaaanz dicken “Bonitos“ gesehen.
  Jetzt ist erstmal lange Zwangspause |uhoh: :c |gr:

    TL(Bonito)-Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ulfisch! Krankheit ist auch bei mir gewesen, obwohl ich nicht vorher im Urlaub war. Es hätte also schlimmer kommen können. Was ist denn eine Palamida? 
Ich kenn das sehr gut, man bereitet sich vor. Ist voller Vorfreude und will soviele Dinge umsetzen die man sich so toll ausgetüftelt hat. Dann kommt man entweder garnicht dazu oder es klappt beim ersten ml nicht so wie man sich das dachte und dann lässt mans irgendwie bleiben. Aber mal ehrlich: über zu wenig Urlaub kannst du dich dieses mal doch nicht beschweren, oder? Freue mich auf die Bilder! Wolfsbarsch: ärgerlich! Ich kann nur wieder auf meinen Altmeister verweisen der mir prophezeit hat dass ich 7 meiner ersten 10 Wölfe im Drill verliere |kopfkrat|bla:

Teledieter hast natürlich Pech mit der Flussmündung, insbesondere im Herbst ist das vermutlich öfter mal der Fall. Haste das Boot denn nicht aufm Trailer? 
Mahis sind da, hoffentlich bleiben sie noch ein bisschen. Will unbedingt mal (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKZy4K7jVP0) Auch die ganz großen Bonitos sind da, teilweise ganz besonders groß. Habe schöne, heiß machende Fangmeldungen gekriegt. Vielleicht ist die Oberflächenaktivität erstmal am Cap und breitet sich entweder garnicht, oder später aus. Hoffentlich werd ich mal was finden. 22 Bonitos ist mal wirklich ne Hausnummer. Und die Palo ganz besonders! Das ist ein schwieriger Fisch, ein Palo:Bluefish Verhältnis von 1:1 ist doch top! Meins ist 0:2 Werde ich hoffentlich ändern in 1 Woche. Denn jetzt bin ich bald dran mit Fischen.


----------



## tabasco75 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @Tabasco Kali mera
> to xero tora Gofari einai Blufish


#6
Kalimera Ulfisch!


ulfisch schrieb:


> Es gibt bei uns nur Minamida und Majatiko für Bernsteinmakrelen.
> 
> Ein Herr wollte mir auch unbedingt einreden das mein Bonito ein Palamide ist meine Goldbrasse ein Sargos usw.


Also diese kleinen gestreiften Bernsteinmakrelen (seriola rivoliana) werden in den griechischen Foren auch "Manali" genannt. Also gibt es wohl mehrere Bezeichnungen(!?). In Spanien nennt man sie laut iNet " medregal limón".
Die "Palamida" ist meines Erachtens nach der Bonito.



ulfisch schrieb:


> BTW ich hätte da mal eine Gerätefrage(Rute) an Euch, da würde ich im "Angeln in Europa" Thread ein Faden erstellen.


Ich fände es ganz spannend! #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ein Herr wollte mir auch unbedingt einreden das mein Bonito ein Palamide ist meine Goldbrasse ein Sargos usw.


Das impliziert mir aber irgendwie dass dem nicht so sei. Ich kenne Bernsteinmakrelen nur als Serviola und/oder pez limon. Mir wäre nicht bekannt dass man die hier noch unterscheidet. Muss aber auch zugeben dass ich nur die Bernsteinmakrele seriola dumerili kenne. 

Ja hau raus deine Gerätefrage, wir lesen es sowieso. Ob hier oder woanders  Der Mittelmeermob treibt sich hier überall rum!


----------



## ulfisch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp ach ich beschwere mich garnicht#6
Ich habe viel probiert, nur nicht so viel wie ich mir vorgenommen habe....aber so ist es doch immer.

Das mit dem 2. Woba war mal  wieder eine Überraschung.
Ich war bei uns unten am Strand um na halbe Stunde Hornhechte zu ärgern. 
Da ich einen kleinen Wirbel musste ich immer genau hinschauen, dass ich ihn mir nicht durch den Spitzenring ziehe.
Ich stoppte also immer ein paar Meter vorher, ich suche noch den Wirbel als es plötzlich, direkt vor meinen Füßen, "wuhhsch" macht und die Bremse saust.
Ich war im 1. Moment so überrascht, tiefer als 50cm kann das Wasser nicht gewesen sein und ich sah ihn null kommen.
Diesmal bleibt er länger dran "saus" nach links "saus" nach rechts und "saus" war er weg.
Meine Hand hat richtig gezittert danach.
Bei einer Flucht konnte ich die Schwanzflosse sehen, muskulös und silbern, und tippe deswegen auf Wolsbarsch.
Der haken war nicht verbogen also riss er sich einfach los obwohl ich sofort die Bremse etwas lockerte naja war trotzdem toll.


Palamida ist  das hier.http://lpaca.pagesperso-orange.fr/pelamide.htm
Also auch ein Bonito auf griechisch "Palamida" auf deutsch "Pelamide" mMn
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelamide

Ist ganz schön nervig mit den regionalen Bezeichnungen
bei uns auf der Insel bzw. in der Region nennen sie die kleine gestreifte Bernsteinmakrele "Minamida",.











Die "normalen" (echte/unechte??)Bonitos "Karelakia" bzw. "Kopanakia"


----------



## ulfisch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kleine Bilderstrecke chronologisch

Fährstation "Tripiti" am Festland






meine Ausrüstung, sah immer witzig aus auf dem Roller.
Rucksack(voll) mit einer Rute auf der einen Seite auf der anderen der Kescher.
Eine Rute hielt ich zwischen den Beinen.
Dann der Eimer am Lenker und die Kühltasche, die sooo gestunken hat|kopfkrat









Mein selbstgebastelter Bissanzeiger:m hat super geklimpert


----------



## ulfisch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eine zeitlang konnte ich ein Kanu benutzen.
Meist fischte ich dann mit dem Makrelenpaternoster.













Ich fing unzählige Säge und Schriftbarsche ab und an ne kleine Brasse und diese beiden, es waren die einzigen die ich behielt.
Nach Wochen der Fischwüste verspeiste ich die beiden und dazu gabs ein Gläßchen Tsipouro und Meze(Tapas)







Einmal sammelte ich die kleinen Muscheln, die man überall im Sand findet, hier "Petaludes" genannt und machte Muschelrisotto#6


----------



## ulfisch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier angelte ich die meiste Zeit vom Strand aus.
Über die ganze Zeit sah ich immer wieder Goldbrassen und Marmorbrassen dazu große Meeräschen später kamen dann ab und an Gabelmakrelen und Bernsteinmakrelen, die unter einem Boot wohnten.
Man konnte auch die Zunahme der Hornhechte gut beobachten
wobei sie kleiner waren und weniger als letztes Jahr zur selben Zeit.

Hier fing ich auch die Goldbrassen und Sargos









Dazu beackerte ich wochenlang die Wobas im Hafen


----------



## ulfisch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fuhr dann mit einem Kumpel 8 Tage durch Griechenland(Chalkidiki, Pileon/Thessalien und wieder zurück)
Dabei durfte die Rute nicht fehlen:m

1. Stop Vouvourou am2 Finger(Sithonia) von Chalkidiki
http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/willkill11/media/Angeln%20Sommer%202014%20Greece/MVI_5884_zps668efa1f.mp4.html?o=2





















Vom Strand weg ging es nach 6m dermaßen schnell und steil bergab, dass man nach 10 m schon über 20m tief war.
So etwas kannte ich sonst nur von Felskanten aber nicht bei Sand.
Es war regelrecht unheimlich in das tiefe Blaue zu schauen.

Am 1. Abend bekam ich 2 Attacken bevor uns die Mücken erwischten, danach ging gar nichts mehr auch am nächsten Tag nüscht.
Ich war auf Jigs umgestiegen nachdem ich die Kante gesehen hatte.











Hier sieht man die Kante gut, das dunkle ist kein Seegras sondern tiefe See





Alles in allem ein sehr schönes und interessantes Revier.


----------



## ulfisch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann brachen wir auf und ich fischte nicht mehr an diesem Tag.
In unserem 2. Stop Kalamitsi ebenfalls 2. Finger
sah ich beim schnorcheln noch eine sehr große Goldbrasse.
Ich hatte aber keine Köder und wir waren ziemlich fertig...egal merken:q





Rückseite 2. Finger, eine kleine Insel, die man zu Fuß erreichen kann hier probierte ich es ca. eine 3/4 Stunde lang ohne Biss








http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/willkill11/media/Angeln%20Sommer%202014%20Greece/MVI_6078_zps6fad6c02.mp4.html?o=0


----------



## ulfisch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schon auf der Pileon Außenseite
bei den großen Wellen fischte ich nur kurz mit Wobbler kam aber kaum über die Brandung





Pileon Innenseite





Hier fing ich den Wolfsbarsch über Nacht mit Kalamariarm


----------



## ulfisch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf dem Rückweg über die Meteoraklöster entdeckte ich diesen Fluss und bat meinen Kumpel kurz anzuhalten























Ging zwar nichts aber sau schön war es


----------



## broki (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meld ich mich auch mal wider.. Petri an Alle die Fisch hatten!
Ich war viel unterwegs und hab auch viel geangelt, halt nur nicht am Meer.. geht auch gleich wider weiter für 3.5 Monate SüdOstAsien.. von dem her Allen bereits jetzt schöne Weihnachten und frohes neues Jahr 

Gruss und TL 

julian


----------



## marcus7 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin in die Runde,

Ich bin gerade in der Türkei Raum antalya.

Die obligatorische alte telerute hab ich eingepackt und heute auch schon geschwungen. Relativ viele fisch(lein) gab es, vorwiegend sargos und noch zwei drei andere arten, die ich nicht bestimmen kann. Ahja und eine handlange meer äsche noch. 
Wie gesagt alles Kleinvieh. Am badesteg gab es ein paar etwas bessere sargos (25cm) und meer äschen(40cm). Doch leider nix mit angeln dort da bedebetrieb.
evtl. werd ich mal früh aufstehen und es dort versuchen bevor der bedebetrieb los geht.
Eine kanalmündung mit paar einzelnen felsen ist um die ecke (süß wasser) ansonsten alles sandstrand.

Einen fisch konnte ich am steg noch vage erkennen, schon gute 50cm, allerdings stand er zu tief um ihn bestimmen zu können, war auch fix wieder weg (woba evtl?).

Habt ihr ein paar tips für mich bzw. Fischarten und methoden mit denen ich hier was reißen kann? Tageszeit, montage, Köder etc?

Habe die Möglichkeit für 50eu ca 5std mit einem boot plus fischer rauszufahren... empfehlenswert?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten der erfehrenen mittelmeer fischer .

Lg Marcus


----------



## Franz_x (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus, 
bei mir läuft es derzeit klasse. Fast jeder Angeltag bringt gute Fische. Cuda, Marmorbrassen über 500g und bei den Goldmakrelen habe ich jetzt wohl auch den Dreh raus - schöne Fische um die 60cm. Besser kann es vom Ufer kaum laufen. Leider soll das Wetter jetzt dann kippen.... 
Grüße
Franz

P.S. bekomme über das Handy leider keine Fotos rein. Werden dann mal nachgeliefert.


----------



## marcus7 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Niemand nen tip parat?


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Marcus das kann durchaus ein Wolf gewesen sein, aber auch ne Meeräsche oder alles mögliche andere. Wissen wirst du es nie. 
Kann dir leider zur Türkei rein garnichts sagen, da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Hab nur mit der genau anderen Seite vom Mittelmeer zu tun. Das mit dem Fischen vom Boot kannst du natürlich ausprobieren, ist ja auch nicht soo teuer. Aber bei mir zumindest isses sehr schwierig mit den großen Fischen, auch vom Boot. Es gibt gute und schlechte Tage. Das weiß man vorher nicht. Kannst ja mal berichten. 

broki du Sahnebär... viel Erfolg und hol dir keine Tropenkrankheiten sondern lieber ein paar tropische Fische! 

Franz so muss das sein. Ich gönne es dir und freue mich auf die Fotos und Bericht. Ich muss jetzt noch 2 Tage Arbeit durchstehen. Endspurt. Freue mich riesig! Kann dann hoffentlich auch ein paar Fische zeigen. Will diesmal garnicht so viel neues ausprobieren!


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und jetzt hab ich glatt vergessen: ulfisch, einzigartige Kulisse! Wirklich bombastisch Schöner woba, war er lecker?


----------



## marcus7 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok trotzdem danke scorp.

Glaube bin schonmal nen tick weiter.

Die einheimischen angeln hauptsächlich meer äschen (kefal) oder finger lange brassen. 

Heute hab ich einem einheimischen anglef eine meer äsche ca. 35cm geschenkt, als dieser später sah wie ich eine finger lange grundel als Köfi an der wasserkugel auswarf, gab er mir eine 20cm meer äsche und gab mir durch gestiken zu verstehen ich soll sie am schwanz ende anködern und rausfeuern (lebend).

Gesagt getan, natürlich tat sich eine weile nix und ich montierte um auf freie leine, warf aus und ging zur bar was trinken.etc.
Halbe std. Später beim kontrollieren musste ich feststellen das da ein guter raubfisch dran.war...leider hat er die äsche zugerichtet, ohne sie zu schlucken....das arme ding sah aus als wäre es von einem guten hecht in die Mangel genommen worden.
Fleischwunden bis zur Wirbelsäule. 
Also scheidet ein wolf schonmal aus....
wäre baracuda möglich?


Tolles Erlebnis war noch eine wirklich gigantische meeresschildkröte, die direkt vor.mir mehrmals zum Luft holen auftauchte . Noch nie live gesehen sowas .

Den bootsausflug werde ich mir eher kneifen denk ich. Habe heute.die jungs beim reinfahren gesehen und kurz angequatscht. Zu viert hatten sie in 2-3std. Ca. 5kg fisch, allerdings alles kleinvieh unter 1pfd...aber auf den ersten blick zig verschiedene sorten...

Würde gerne mit einer meer äsche einen guten Räuber fangen, sollte ich mit freier leine weiterfischen (ablandiger wind nötig) oder mit laufblei verankerte posenmontage mit Matratze rausschwimmen? Was wäre besser?

Lg


----------



## PsychoBo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Calimera! 
Bin gerade mit meiner Freundin auf Zypern. Griechischicher Teil bei Polis. Da kein Angelurlaub bleiben mir nur die Morgenstunden. Sehr kurzweiliges Angeln hier. In der Morgendämmerung gehen Barrakudas auf maxrap und ähnliche kleine wobbler bis 12cm. Wenn die Sonne richtig schön zu scheinen anfängt, kommen die bonitos, jacks und leerfish. "Leider" habe ich bisher nur Barrakuda und kleine Bonitos gefangen. 3 morgensessions a 2 Stunden hat schon 5 Barras und 3 bonitos gebracht.  Leider nur schlechte Handy und metzgerfotos, da die Barras und ein bonito von mir zum Abendessen eingeladen wurden. 

Viele Grüße 
Boris


----------



## PsychoBo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch ein barra.


----------



## Franz_x (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Marcus,
 ich fische die Meeräschen an verankerter Pose und an der Oberfläche. Ein Haken am Schwanz und einen zweiten hinter dem Kopf. Unbedingt ein kurzes Stahlvorfach nehmen. Muss aber nicht viel länger als der Köderfisch sein. 

Petri 
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist kein Bonito. Muesste ein Little Thunny sein?


----------



## PsychoBo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bonito. Muesste ein Little Thunny sein?



Du hast Recht, ein echter Bonito ist das nicht. :m


----------



## Nightfall (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Calimera!
> Bin gerade mit meiner Freundin auf Zypern. Griechischicher Teil bei Polis.



Hallo Boris. Tolle Fische ! Bist du bei Poli Crysochous in Paphos ?
Ich vermutte du angelst in der nähe von Latschi Hafen ?

Die Westliche seite von Coral Bay bis Laras Beach ist auch sehr gut (Spinnfischen und Surfcasting) Bei Laras Beach ein grosses Teil ist verboten (Caretta-Caretta Schildkröte Leichgrund).

Falls du lust auf Susswasser fischen hast : https://goo.gl/maps/OSRR0 
Evretou See (10' mit dem Auto von Polis entfernt)  hat ein grosser Bestand von Schwarzbarsch (Largemouth Bass) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myc5TY_-Bq8

Am 19.10 gibt es auch ein Wettbewerb : https://www.facebook.com/events/516761805135050

Wobblers und Poppers sind ideal.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Promachos (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo!

Eine Frage an die Griechenlandkenner: Wie sieht es mit den anglerischen Möglichkeiten an Kretas Südküste auf Höhe Timbaki aus?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Nightfall (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Promache,

Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Kreta. SüdKrete gilt aber als eine der fischreichste Regionen in Griechenland.

Hafen von Kokkinos Pyrgos in der nähe von Timpaki sieht viel versprechend für Spinning aus : https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/22137963


Falls du griechisch kannst (ich sage das wegen deine griechische username) oder jemandem die griechisch kann, es gibt ein sehr grosses Forum : http://www.psarema.gr/index.php?option=com_kunena&view=category&catid=0&layout=list&Itemid=148

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## marcus7 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mangels passiger meer äsche in passiger Größe konnte ich keinen Versuch mehr starten. Denke es war ein baracuda eenn ich das bild von bob so sehe-petri dazu .

Könnt ihr die beiden Arten bestimmen?
Ich vermute die können sehr viel größer werden, der Bezahnung nach zu urteilen?

Lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA da hast du Recht. Die werden ein klein bisschen größer. Es sind mMn beides Stachelmakrelen. Rechts könnte eine kleine Palometta sein!

Die hättest du übrigens genauso gut als livebit benutzen können.


----------



## marcus7 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dachte die sind zu schade dafür. 

Hab jetzt n anderen fingerlangen fisch ausgeworfen, der hier am ufer massenweise vorkommt...


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das stimmt schon, die sind wirklich zu schade dafuer. Das sind ja gerade die Fische die du dann damit faengst wenn sie gross sind.


----------



## PsychoBo (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Hallo Boris. Tolle Fische ! Bist du bei Poli Crysochous in Paphos ?
> Ich vermutte du angelst in der nähe von Latschi Hafen ?
> 
> Die Westliche seite von Coral Bay bis Laras Beach ist auch sehr gut (Spinnfischen und Surfcasting) Bei Laras Beach ein grosses Teil ist verboten (Caretta-Caretta Schildkröte Leichgrund).
> ...



Hi Alex! 

Bin wieder zurück. Du scheinst dich gut in der Gegend auszukennen. :m
Ich habe nur an der Hafenmauer von Latschi geangelt. Da wir in lysos gewohnt haben, wäre der Stausee sogar nur 5 min entfernt gewesen. Scheint ein Geheimtipp zu sein. Ich wollte meine Madame nicht überstrapazieren. Könnte mir aber vorstellen wegen der Barsche noch mal hinzufliegen. Ich habe einen professionellen barschangler kennengelernt der mir erzählte dass russische und ukrainische Barschclubs dort regelmäßig ihre competitions ausüben. Zander sind auch drin! Bis 3,5 kg wurden dort bisher gefangen. Bei einem Kurzbesuch des Stausees ohne Angel habe ich im kristallklarem Wasser einige barsche schwimmen sehen. |uhoh: 

Ich muss da noch mal hin... :c

Grüße Boris


----------



## dmf (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also hallo erstmal!
mein erster beitrag...
Dieses jahr war ich mit meiner familie am mittelmeer in kt keine roatien auf einer halbinsel. Joa am ersten tag angekommen hab ivh mir erstmal die angelstelle(n) angeschaut. Am nächsten morgen hab ich's gleich mal auf makrelen und ähnliches versucht. Erster biss, rute beinahe gebrochen, haken abgeschnitten. Erster bluefishkontakt. Und wie mir die einheimischen dort erzählt haben, gibt es von denen dort in massen. Also nix mit keine fische im mittelmeer. Ja nach zehn tagen dann gings dann zu den großeltern ins inland.
Es wurde sogar an einem tag ein wolfsbarsch von sagwnhaften 8.5 kilo gefangen, und ich durfte sogar keschern^^
Insgesamt gefangen: 6 bluefische, 2 wolfsbarsche, 1 makrele, 2 bastardmakrelen, 2 schöne doraden und ein conger

dieses jahr war somit mein erfolgreichtes mittelmeer angeljahr


----------



## Nightfall (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Scheint ein Geheimtipp zu sein. Ich wollte meine Madame nicht überstrapazieren. Könnte mir aber vorstellen wegen der Barsche noch mal hinzufliegen. Ich habe einen professionellen barschangler kennengelernt der mir erzählte dass russische und ukrainische Barschclubs dort regelmäßig ihre competitions ausüben. Zander sind auch drin! Bis 3,5 kg wurden dort bisher gefangen. Bei einem Kurzbesuch des Stausees ohne Angel habe ich im kristallklarem Wasser einige barsche schwimmen sehen



Vorsicht: Langes Post :q

Hallo Boris,

Du hast recht wenn du sagst das es ein Geheimtipp ist. Das letzte die mann denkt über Zypern ist sehr wahrscheinlich susswasserfischen. Es gibt aber sehr viele Stauseen mit super Wasserqualität. Und wenn es keine Dürre gab (leider waren 2-3 sehr längliche in letzten 15 Jahren), dann konnten wir über eine Paradies reden (z.B vor ca. 20 Jahre hatte ich in Kalavasos mit 8 Würfe 9 Barsche von 1.5 bis 3.2 Kg gefangen, 2 hatten  ein Drilling je im gleichen Köder genommen). Trotzdem sind die Bedigungen und die Fangchancen immer noch ganz gut aber es gibt die folgende Probleme:

1. Dürre (die letzten 5 Jahre sind aber viel besser, diese Jahr aber wieder schlecht)

2. Schwarzanglen/ kein Catch and Release. Es gibt jezt viely Zypriotische, Russische u.a VEreine und sie informieren viel besser, aber es gibt immer noch viele Schwarzangler aus Zypern, Russland, Rumänien

Falls jemand Ferien nach Zypern im Zukunft machen will, hier sind weiteer Informationen. Gerne helfe ich weiter hier oder per PN.

-----

Die Stauseen sind ca. 25 : http://www.agrino.org/fishing/photos/DamsofCyprusENG.jpg

Hier ist eine Besatzliste (in Griechisch und Englisch) http://www.moa.gov.cy/moa/dfmr/dfmr.nsf/All/21EA82CD6D4AC6CC42257802002BD778?OpenDocument 

Evretou, Dipotamos, Kouris , Germasogeia, Asprokremmos sind die beste Seen für Schwarzbarsch. Kouris, Evretou , Germasogeia haben auch eine guter Zanderbestand. Karpfen sind überall zu finden. Asprokremmos hat auch Tilapias drin falls man lust auf was exotisches hat.

Wo es auf die Liste Catfish steht es geht nicht um Wels sondern um  Ictalurus punctatus (auf englisch Channel Catfish).

Weitere Infos:
Regeln und Konditionen : http://www.moa.gov.cy/moa/dfmr/dfmr.nsf/All/AE46E85A8C407F1942257802002C8853?OpenDocument

Angelnverein : http://www.cyprusfaa.com/index.php?lang=grk&lang=eng (GR und ENG , viele Photos drin)

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Promachos (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Hallo Promache,
> 
> Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Kreta. SüdKrete gilt aber als eine der fischreichste Regionen in Griechenland.
> 
> ...




Besten Dank, Alexandre!#6

Griechisch kann ich (noch) nicht, aber ich hab ein paar Leute an der Hand, die die Sprache beherrschen.
Ich frage, weil man uns das Angebot einer Schulpartnerschaft gemacht hat - und da könnte man ja eine Angelrute mitnehmen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## zulu (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Langes Post :q
> 
> Hallo Boris,
> 
> ...



ist ja nun überhaupt nicht mein revier 

aber diese informationen sind ja wohl gold wert,  oder  ?

ich sag jetzt einfach mal 

Danke dafür #h

Z.


----------



## glavoc (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi und dicke Petri`s an die Mittelmeerfischer hier!
bin grade wieder Unten bei konstantem Wetter, Vollmond und Bonaca (Ententeich) - besser könnte es fast nicht sein - keine Touristen, keine Jetski, Motorjachten, kein Tohuwabohu _aber _starker Angeldruck der Einheimischen - mir soll`s Recht sein  !!
Also gestern runter zum Meer um die neue Spinkombo zu testen und was soll ich sagen, gab eine nette Einweihungsparty (der Kombo und heute vom nigelnagelneuem Komin) 
Mal sehen was die näxten Tage so bringen..euch allen einen schönen Gruß aus dem sonnigen Dalmatien#h


----------



## glavoc (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

aktueller Zwischenstand heute: drei weitere WoBa`s in Portionsgröße (aber eher für Büroangestellte den für hungrige, manuelle (Schwer-)Arbeiter 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schick mal ein paar Wobas zu mir! Ich kann hier auch nur gutes berichten. Bisher 4 Ausfahrten und immer gefangen. Die Fischerei läuft sehr gut, das Wetter ist außergewöhnlich für diese Zeit. Sonne, 30 grad und Wassertemperatur auch noch relativ hoch. 
T-Dieter die ganz großen Bonitos sind auch da...


----------



## glavoc (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario - sauber! So soll`s sein, hast ja auch lange genug darben müssen. Aber dafür fährst du jetzt die Ernte ein. Wölfe hab ich hier & hab auch den einen oder anderen kleinen zurückgeschickt, beim näxten den ich laufen laß, bestehe ich darauf, das er um Italien vorbei, entlang der Cote Azur bis nach Nordspanien in deine Bucht zu schwimmen hat, versprochen 

Bonitos gibt`s nur mit Boot  genauso wie die Kalamari...

Hoffe auf tolle Bilder und weiterhin tl & lg
|wavey:


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Neid pur....
Da folgt doch sicher noch ein Bericht mit Bildern.
Hab schon gesehen ,dass noch voll Sommer ist in der Bucht.
Was aber nicht zwangsläufig gute Fischerei bedeuten muss.Vom Ebro hab ich z.B. ein paar sehr gemischte Nachrichten gesehen.
Noch allen TL


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Natürlich folgt der! Gleich gehts nach Cadaques zum Fischen am Cap. Mal sehen was es zu holen gibt. 
Glavoc ich schick dir nen paar melvas vorbei...


----------



## ulfisch (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Fänge Jungs#6
Alex Du wandelndes Angellexikon...unglaublich|kopfkrat

Mal die letzten Bilder aus meinem Urlaub.

















Die Bilder sind ein bisschen durcheinander.
Keine Riesen aber auf einmal biss es wie am Schnürchen


----------



## ulfisch (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*




















Wir fischten meistens mit 2 Ruten


----------



## ulfisch (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## ulfisch (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...und immer brav in der Taverne abgeliefert
ne Zeit lang kam ich jeden 2. Tag


----------



## ulfisch (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn wir mit 2 Ruten schleppten bissen 3 von 4 mal mehr Fische auf der leichten Rute(70mm Wobbler) während auf der "schweren"(120mm Wobbler) i.d.R. der größere Fisch biss.














Muss auch mal sein:q


----------



## ulfisch (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Endete dann immer wieder so





Den Dicken gabs dann ein paar Tage später


----------



## ulfisch (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier sind noch mal die kl. Bernsteinmakrelen














Wir fingen während der letzten Tage noch 4 Fische, 3 Bonitos und den 1. Palamiden.
Die Durchschnittsgröße steigerte sich langsam.


Ich verlor um die selbe Zeit den 2. Wolfsbarsch und konnte Mahis beim Rauben beobachten.
Wir saßen an der Bar am Strand, als ich plötzlich aus dem Augenwinkel einen Schatten im Wasser sah.
Ich lief runter und sah erst einen dann zwei dann insgesamt 6 Mahis die Jagd auf die Hornhechte machten.
Ich hatte eine Rute aufgebaut allerdings mit Spiro und einer Seeforellenspange, mit der ich herum probiert hatte.


Ich warf die Mahis an bzw. versuchte sie zu überwerfen und bekam auch meine Nachläufer aber kein Biss.
Nach dem 3. mal interessierten sie sich kaum noch dafür und verschwanden bald.
Die Fische waren zwischen 50-75cm .
Nach einer halben Stunde kamen sie wieder, blieben aber nur 2min bevor sie wieder verschwanden.
Diesmal hatte ich einen Wobbler hinter dem Spiro montiert aber es war das Gleiche, kurzer Nachläufer, kein Interesse mehr und dann weg.

Egal, es war ein super Schauspiel.
Am Hafen sah ich öfters Mahis in den letzten Jahren aber so nah am Strand bisher noch nicht.#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit Mahis bzw Llampugas wie sie hier heißen hatte ich noch keine Begegnung. Heute habe ich einen schönen aguja emperador gesehen (Speerfisch) und auch versucht ihn zu fangen. Beißen wollte er aber nicht. Es war trotzdem sehr erfolgreich, werde nach dem Urlaub ausgührlich berichten...


----------



## Franz_x (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

bin leider wieder zurück. Im letzten Herbst habe ich ja meine ersten Versuche auf Goldmakrelen gestartet, damals viele Bisse und nur eine landen können. Da das Prinzip wohl gepasst hat, habe ich die Technik heuer etwas optimiert und es hat nur einen Fehlbiss gegeben! Ich konnte schöne Goldmakrelen zwischen 58 cm und 72 cm landen . Nachts habe ich die Spinnrute diesmal auch daheim gelassen und bin mit Sardinen los - schöne Brassen konnte ich auf ansagen fangen und ein Blaubarsch mit über 50cm war auch mit dabei. Selten eine so abwechslungsreiche spannende und erfolgreiche Fischerei am Meer gehabt wie diesmal.


----------



## Franz_x (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...und weiter


----------



## Franz_x (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

....nach einer Stunde Nachtfischen.


----------



## glavoc (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri vom Mittelmmer,

Sehr schöne Bilder Uli, tolle Fische!

Franz_X  lief ja sehr gut heuer - Dickes Petri! Schöne Dinger und sagenhaft was du da vom Ufer fängst, darf man fragen wo du warst? So ganz grob(Land) genügt...Oh man, solche Goldmakrelen würde ich auch sehr gerne mal ufernah ans Band bekommen...Bei mir ist es leider zu flach dafür! 
_               Jedoch: dafür fange ich mehr Wölfe^^ 

_Heute hatte auch ich einen Hammerlauf - war zwischen 17-19:30h angeln und fing sage und schreibe* 13 !! Wolfsbarsche *:vik:
Leider klappt es irgendwie mit dem be...issenen Händy nicht die Pic`s auf den Rechner zu ziehen, bzw. tauchen die dort nicht auf, jedoch im Händy sind sie zu sehen #q

euch lg und Dario, schlag zu :m

|wavey:


----------



## Franz_x (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus glavoc,

bin immer auf Elba. So tief muss es gar nicht sein. Bei mir ist es max. 20 m tief in Wurfweite vom Ufer. Methode und Platzwahl sind m.M. wesentlich wichtiger. Auf Wölfe habe ich mich noch nicht so richtig eingelassen. Bis jetzt waren sie immer mal Beifang beim Spinnfischen. Mal schauen, ob ich im Frühling wieder auf der Insel bin und ob ich mich dann auch mal gezielt mit den Wölfen beschäftige. 

Grüße und Petri
Franz


----------



## glavoc (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Franz_X, danke. 
So, so auf Elba. Bei mir muss ich lange, lange am scharfkantigen Ufer kraxeln bis ich die 3,4 Spots mit 20m Tiefe in Wurfweite erreiche, da hab ich leider keine Zeit zu...tagsüber am Haus schaffen und abends kurz spinnen...meine Wölfe fing ich heute in max. 1,5 - 2m Meerestiefe ca. 15m vom Ufer aus. Auf der anderen Insel, weit im Süden, hätte ich die Bedinungen die ich wohl brauche, jedoch komme ich da kaum noch hin   - man kann halt leider wohl nicht alles haben.
lg

edit: jetzt hab auch ich es endlich auch einmal kapiert, beim erneuten betrachten deiner Bilder, und mir die vier Buchstaben e-l-b-a ins Auge sprangen^^  - Zeit ins Bett zu gehen


----------



## ulfisch (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Franz, schöne Fänge.
Hast Du einen Mahi mal gegessen?
Bei uns in der Region(Nordgriechenland) sehen die Mahis mMn etwas anders aus, nicht so symmetrisch.

Wie hast Du Deine Montage verändert und wie fischt Du auf Brassen?

mfg

Ulfisch


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Läuft ja super bei euch . 
Wölfe und Mahis vom Ufer,nicht schlecht. #6
Beides Arten die ich wenig fange bisher.
@Glavoc/Franz :Für Hinweise auf eure bevorzugten KuKös +tackle-Kombis wär ich auch dankbar um evtl im nächsten Jahr meine Ausrüstung bischen passend zu erweitern.
Meine jigs werden von Wölfen +Mahis bisher kaum genommen,Gummis hab ich fast nie probiert,immer zu wenig Zeit um alles zu versuchen.ein Kumpel hat mit kleinen Poppern welche gefangen.Also Mahis und Wölfe.
vG Dieter
ach so Ulfisch :Mahis sind suuper lecker,mit einer meiner Favoriten für die Küche.


----------



## glavoc (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So endlich hab ich`s geschafft die Bilder vom Händy auf`n Desktop zu ziehn.
Bin gestern zu nem Spot, wo ich noch nie (fischen) war, der jedoch immer schon sehr vielversprechend aussah. Wie meist hab ich kurz vorm Abend angefangen zu spinnen. Die See war ruhig, Sonne satt, Sonntag - kurz: Nice&Easy!!
Gleich am Anfang sah ich welche, jedoch zeigten sich eher kleinere Exemplare, also weiter raus. Aber nix. Nach dem fünften oder zehnten Wurf (schon ca 20-30m Strecke gemacht) hing dann endlich der erste, jedoch kaum Druck auf der Rute...wei sich zeigte, war er tatsächlich nur Handgroß...fängt ja gut an^^ - also zurück mit ihm, jedoch gut zugeredet doch bitte in die Rosasbucht von Dario zu schwimmen (bis dahin hätte er dann ja auch die passende Größe  ).
Der näxte fing sich wenige Meter und ein, zwei Würfe weiter und war wohl der kleinste je von mir gelandete Babywolf. Wenn das sooo anfängt...und dabei hatte ich mir so viel von dem Spot versprochen........


----------



## glavoc (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

.....auf dem zweitem Bild seht ihr übrigens einen 85mm KuKö, nur mal zum Vergleich und um den Größenwahn des kleinen aufzuzeigen.

Na ja, an badenden älteren Damen vorbei und in deren Nähe weitergeangelt. Und da war er, der erste ordentliche. Meine Stimmung besserte sich langsam. Kurz danach ein dicker Schwall hinter dem Oberflächenköder, jedoch Fehlbiss - aber jetzt war ich wach! Es gibt also auch gute, kapitale Stücke hier!! Und dann sah ich sie, 20m weiter spielten bzw. frassen Gavuni/Ährenfische http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altweltliche_Ährenfische
Planton von der Oberfläche...überwerfen, dem KuKö Leben einhauchen..erste Verfolger - also schneller einkurbeln und Zack! der zweite bessere hing  - So langsam Freude und die Hoffnung auf vielleicht noch einen? Fisch verstaut und nochmal - und unglaublich, am selben Spot hängt der näxte und dann noch einer... langsam gerate ich in einen Zustand von ungläubigen Glück. Nochmal den Spot angeworfen und wieder!! Ständig biegt sich die Rute, rattert die Bremse, kurbel und drille ich...irgendwann höre ich auf zu zählen...nach vielleicht 5,6 guten Wölfen gehe ich ein wenig weiter, und wieder BÄNG! gefolgt vom wenige Schritte weiterem Schwall und Drillspaß..Entgültig im Adrenalin-Glücks-Freudenrausch bewege ich mich weiter..unglaublicher Spaß-endlose Freude ..
Von der vorgenommenen Strecke, schaffe ich nicht mal ein Viertel........


----------



## glavoc (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mist, Internetverbindung abge..ckt! #q

Also nochmal...


----------



## glavoc (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...Langsam nur komme ich vorwärts, ständig muss ich ja Fische lösen und verstauen  Kostbare Zeit die ich verliere^^...
Irgendwann befreit sich einer, juckt mich nicht die Bohne..soll fröhlich weiterschwimmen denk ich mir. Dann keine drei gefühlte Wimperschläge weiter, wieder...Zählen habe ich längst aufgegeben..ist doch auch Egal! Irgendwann eine kapitale Grundel (Glavoc) und dann hängt was sehr schnelles, zieht gut Leine, schöne weite Fluchten & rettet sich dann an einen Unterwasserfelsen wo sich der Stickbait im Bewuchs verhakt. War  nicht so groß, wüßte dennoch gern, was es war...Schuhe, Socken und Hose runter & den Köder lösen - weiterangeln. Zwischen all den Fischen lasse ich einen weiteren kleinen laufen. Endlich umhüllt mich die Schwärze der Nacht und damit hören auch die Bissaktivitäten auf. 
Zufrieden mit mir und der Welt gehe ich heim. Dort dann die alte Zeitung auf dem Tisch ausgebreitet und die Tüte hervorgeholt - 10 okay`ne WoBa`s liegen vor mir, im Kopf addiere ich noch die drei dem Meer zurückgegebenen hinzu - dreizehn Wölfe !! Hatte ja auch schon den einen oder anderen guten Tag, jedoch NIE so schnell, 2,5 Stunden nur...Sachen gibts


----------



## glavoc (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

T-Dieter: mit Jigs läuft es bei mir (da so flach) eh sehr, sehr bescheiden, jedoch fliegen die Dinger sehr sehr weit|supergri  - an meiner Shimanski Yasei Red Dropshot 2,7m & 7-28g WG (38Teuro) - Penn Conflict 3000(77Teuro) Kombo. Suffix 832 9,2 kg
Wobbler: tagsüber und ruhige See: Popper wie PopQueen/Maria, TopwaterSticks *ohne Rasseln!!* und realistische Designs zwischen 8-11cm (auf *keinen* Fall LC Sammy und seine unzähligen Kopien wie Quantum Jerkface, Doiyo irgendwas, Topwaterproductions usw.usf. weil einfach noch nie was drauf gefangen) sowie bei rauher See/im Dunkeln/trüben schlanke Minnowmodelle. Habe keine Lieblings-Modelle, sondern teste stets durch - werde wohl meine eigenen entwickeln müssen :q
lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

glavoc ,da hast du wohl einen neuen Lieblingsspot gefunden.
Mit den kukös das deckt sich mit meinen Vorstellungen +Erfahrung.
Also die jigs eher fürs tiefe Wasser oder für möglichst weite Würfe.
Sonst eher popper oder stickbaits,danke noch für deine Empfehlungen ,werde ich mir mal näher anschauen.
TL Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Schwarm Jungwobas der sich jetzt auf den Weg macht. Morgen gehts bei mir wieder nach Cadaques zum Fischen


----------



## Darket (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guten Tag zusammen, ich mische mich als ziemlicher Newbie hier mal ein. Ziemlich deshalb, weil ich in D-Land gerade mit dem Angeln anfange, am Mittelmeer (v.a. in der Türkei, das ein oder andere mal aber auch in Griechenland) gemeinsam mit meinem alten Herrn aber bereits von Kindesbeinen an den ein oder anderen Erfolg hatte. Weil hier jemand nach Ködern gefragt hat mal ein ganz unverbindlicher Tipp, mit dem ich in der Vergangenheit echt sehr gute Erfolge hatte: Hier schwer zu bekommen, aber in den meisten Mittelmeerländern auch in den winzigsten Angelshops relativ bezahlbar (Türkei und Griechenland definitiv, europäischer VErtrieb sitzt in Italien, daher da wohl auch) sind Minnows von Yo Zuri. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer wieder gute Erfahrungen mit dem Crytal Minnow von 6cm in Makrelenoptik erzielt. Und zwar sowohl beim Spinnen als auch beim Schleppen auf Wolfsbarsch. Als ich wie gesagt kürzlich da war, gingen Kunstköder allerdings generell eher schlecht, was wahrscheinlich am gegenwärtig sehr großen Nahrungsaufkommen im Herbst liegt. Was ich aus dieser Erfahrung sehr empfehlen kann, ist das Schleppen mit Naturköder (frischer, toter Kalmar). Ich habe mit einer Handangel bestehend aus Monoschnur (in gefühlter Telefonkabelstärke), Spinnstange, 200-300g Bleigewicht und hinten dran System mit drei Haken und dem Kalmar dran echt gut und v.a. sehr diversifiziert gefangen (1 Gelbflossenmakrele, 2 Zackenbarsche, 1 Machi). Und das war nur ich. Highlight von einem Reisebegleiter war eine 13kg Gelbflossenmakrele auf das selbe System. Also v.a. in der Türkei und in Griechenland kann ich nur empfehlen mit nem Boot rauszufahren. Allerdings sind da mittlerweile sehr seltsame gesetzliche Regelungen zu beachten. In der Türkei kommts wohl sehr darauf an, ob das entsprechende Boot als Profi-Fischerboot registriert ist. Wenn ja, darf man ohne entsprechenden türkischen Schein (nur für Staatsbürger) damit nicht raus, was die Einheimischen im Zweifel aber wohl wenig interessiert aber teuer werden kann...


----------



## glavoc (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Darket,
willkommen im "Faden"...jepp ist soweit auch bekannt- steht auch viel dazu im Trööt, der hat jedoch schon jetzt über 2000 Beiträge und damit relativ unüberschaubar. Du wirst überrascht sein, was du hier alles dir bekanntes finden wirst! 
lg, tl und Petri`s
|wavey:


----------



## Darket (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hätte ich mir bei einem Thread in dem Umfang auch denken können  Stimmt, ich habe den nicht von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das haben wohl die wenigsten! Ich zähle mich dazu. 

Bin seit gestern wieder zurück. Habe meinen besten Angelurlaub hinter mir, reichlich Bilder und auch Videos. KAnn mich nicht erinnern im Herbsturlaub mal so konstant gutes Wetter gehabt zu haben und vor allem nicht einen Tag Tramuntana. Wenn mal Wind dann aus Süd. Werde in Kürze berichten. Es gibt viel zu berichten...
Habe aber grad aquch noch meine Praktikumsarbeit zu schreiben #q:l

Gelbflossenmakrele= Seriola? Magst du mal Fotos zeigen? Freu mich über jeden der sich hier mit einbringt mit Tipps und Erfahrungen und auch einfach schönen Bildern. Und auch wenn man nix fängt kann man ja z.B. schöne Bilder zeigen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario,da sind wir aber gespannt.
Habe auch gesehen ,dass das Wetter in der Bucht noch perfekt  und warm war.2 Wochen Superwetter sind besser als 4 Wochen beschi....

p.s.:Kann man auch Sepias gut als Köder nehmen??anstatt Kalmar?Sepias haben ja dieses harte  Dings im Körper, "Schulp " ?


----------



## Darket (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin nicht sicher, in der Türkei nennen sie die Biester Akia. Die goolge-Bildersuche nach Seriola ergibt allerdings zumindest teilweise tendenziell ja. 
Fotos muss ich mir mal morgen von meiner besseren Hälfte geben lassen, die hat sie noch auf ihrer Kamera, dann stelle ich die gerne ein.

Und so viel ich weiß, ist Sepia generell als Köder im Mittelmeer sehr erfolgversprechend. Inwiefern die sich beim Schleppen auch entsprechend bewähren kann ich nicht sagen. Ich denke aber, dass sich der Versuch lohnen könnte. Ich selber habe Sepie bisher immer nur zum Grundangeln benutzt, wobei man da dann leicht mal ne Muräne dran hat.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lebend auf jeden Fall ein Top Köder. Habe ich auch schonmal probiert. Allerdings nur zu kurz. Zum schleppen denke ich dass sich Kalmare besser eignen einfach weil sie leichter zu montieren sind. Dann ist das ganze natürlich tödlich für Serviola und Dentex.


----------



## Nightfall (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Darket schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher, in der Türkei nennen sie die Biester Akia.



Es heisst "Akya" auf türkish. In Griechenland nennen wir es "Litsa".
Es geht um Lichia Amia (auf Deutsch: Gabelmakrele)


----------



## Jose (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

könnt ihr dem mal helfen?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4226964#post4226964


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja aber gelbe Flossen?


----------



## Nightfall (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Naja aber gelbe Flossen?



Das stimmt... 

Akya ist aber sicher Lichia Amia.

Die letzten 10 Jahren findet mann immer ofter in Griechenland und der Turkei: 
Pseudocaranx Dentex > http://www.fishbase.us/summary/1002

Da es keine richtige Griechische oder Türkische Name gibt,  wird  es ofter mit Amberjack oder Lichia verwirrt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay. Der Fisch ist mir jetzt eher unbekannt.


----------



## Nightfall (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier ist mein freund Christos mit ein relativ grosses exemplar :

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lkU9vz60lnA/UYADXplrufI/AAAAAAAAAyI/1MmB-_REFuk/s1600/karagkida.jpg

Er hat sie in Korfu gefangen.

Vor 10 Jahre hatte ich das ganz selten gesehen, jetzt wird sie viel ofter in Griechenland gefangen.
Sie wird oft "karagkida" gennant aber das ist kein richtiges namen, sie wird einfach so gennant weil sie im Familie "Karagidae" gehort.


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Jungs,
toller Bericht Glavoc...will auch|supergri

Willkommen Darket und Petri zu den Fängen.

@ Nightfall, machst du auch die Feststellung, dass mehr Arten bzw. manche Arten häufiger auftreten in den letzten Jahren?


Gestern lag bei uns im Supermarkt ein Mahi in der Fischtheke ca. 65cm, da wollte ich gleich wider los|rolleyes


----------



## Nightfall (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @ Nightfall, machst du auch die Feststellung, dass mehr Arten bzw. manche Arten häufiger auftreten in den letzten Jahren?



Selbstverständlich. Vor allem aus dem Roten Meer. Der Suezkanal wurde im 1869 gebaut. Seitdem gibt es eine Migration von Fischen aus dem Roten Meer. Das Phänomen heißt : Lessepssche Migration. Die zunehmendeTemperaturen im Mittelmeer, im Verhältnis vor 100-150 Jahren, machen Mittelmeer noch idealer für exotische Fische.

Das ist leider nicht immer gut. Zurzeit gibt es in Mittelmeer eine große Einmarsch von  Lagocephalus sceleratus ( http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Lagocephalus-sceleratus.html )

so sieht es aus (Unterwasser) :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBjA3hQFBwk

Wenn Mann einen fängt, bitte nicht essen. Er hat tetrodoxin. Wie der berühmte Fugu aus Japan, die obwohl nur Chefs (Fugu Fukuji)   mit Jahren von Training , solche Fische vorbereiten dürfen, gibt es pro Jahr in Japan 40-50 Vergiftungen.

In Griechenland, Zypern und der Turkei, gibt es jetzt oft in Touristischen Büros, Anhänger wie dieses (auf verschiedenen Sprachen) :

http://www.charterpartner.de/jpgs/lagocephhalus_celeratus_1.jpg

http://www.achaia.gr/ach/images/stories/news/lagokefalos.jpg

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den Kerl kenne ich auch schon von einem Fahndungsplakat|supergri

Mir kommt es auch so vor als gäbe es mehr Hornhechte und Mahis.

Mal sehen wie sich die Zuwanderung so entwickelt#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also bei mir zeigt sich das vor allem durch vermehrtes Vorkommen von Barrakudas und bluefish. Ein Plakat von dem Fisch hängt bei uns im Hafen auch aber die werden hier nicht gefangen. Soweit sind sie noch nicht vorgedrungen. Bin aber natürlich auch etwas weiter weg vom Suez Kanal. 

So jetzt ist endlich mal ein bisschen Zeit um vom Fischen zu berichten. Ich mach das Tag für Tag, ich war übrigens oft Angeln 
ICh bin Freitag mittag in Nimwegen losgefahren erstmal nach Hause. Weil die Bedingungen für den Samstag zum Fischen wirklich optimal waren sollte es dann doch noch am Freitag Abend losgehen. So irgendwann um 6 oder so gings dann los. 1350km standen vor uns. Habe dann abends erstmal mit Jesus geschrieben und gefragt ob er Lust hat am nächsten Tag mit mir Palo zu fischen. Hatte er nicht denn am Cap de Creus sei es voll mit Thunfischen und Bonitos. Also umgeplant und uns für nächsten morgen auf Cadaques eingestellt. Im Auto versucht ein zwei Stunden Schlaf zu bekommen und dann nachdem wir morgens alles ausgepackt hatten direkt die Angelsachen vorbereitet. Mit dabei auch meine neue Jigwrex Bottomship zum  Jigcasting für die Bonitos. Hatte meine Red Arc daran. 

Ohne einen Kaffee nur mit einem abgestandenen Rest Energy Drink gings dann erstmal zum Tanken und dann über den Berg nach Cadaques. Slippen ging dort ganz gut und das Wasser war erstaunlich warm. Dachte es sei kälter. Jesus und das Wildfishingteam waren schon weg, die hatten sich um einiges eher verabredet aber wir konnten garnicht so früh da sein. 

Also Jigs und einen Popper für evtl. Thunfischkontakt montiert. Während ich das montiere gehts draußen schon los. An einer Stelle sind sehr viele Vögel zu gange. Da gehts dann erstmal hin! Und es zeigt sich auch direkt dass es Thunfische sind. Werfe sie immer wenn ich kann mit meinem Popper an. Eigentlich versuche ich es nur denn meine Genauigkeit lässt nach einem halben Jahr Abstinenz erstmal zu wünschen übrig. Das bessert sich dann aber relativ schnell. Ich bekomme einen einzigen Fehlbiss der aber nicht hängen bleibt. Dannfahren wir mal wieder eine feeding frenzy an. ICh werfe ein paar mal mit dem Popper an doch es springt nichts. Das sind keine Thune! Das sind hoffentlich die Bonitos. Mein Papa und ich werfen mit Jigs an. Biss bei mir, Biss bei ihm. Mein Fisch verabschiedet sich schnell im Drill aber mein Alter holt seinen raus. Beim Drill sah man schon dass das eine Melva ist. Da zittert die Rutenspitze immer so. 
Were das von euch kennt mit dem Fischen auf Aktivitäten weiß dass man dort sehr mobiel sein muss. MAn hat meist nur einen oder wenige Würfe. Dann tauchen die Fische ab und tauchen woanders wieder auf. Und die legen in kurzer Zei mitunter große Strecken zurück. Mit den Melvas geht es dann weiter. Wieder verliere ich meinen Fisch und mein Papa holt ne Melva raus. Das lass ich mir natürlich so nicht gefallen und wechsle auf einen kleinen, sinkenden Wobbler (Duplex 65mm). Der räumt dann mal richtig ab. Kriege einige Bisse und überhole meinen Papa der aber auch immer noch was fängt. Wir haben viele spaßige Drills, denn die Melvas kämpfen auch ganz gut. Zwischendurch tauchen einmal große Thunfische auf und machen vermutlich mal ein paar Melvas platt. Die beißen aber nicht. 
Habe die Melvas garnicht mitgezählt. Es waren jedenfalls einige. 10+ 
Zur Bottomship: Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr! Die Aktion ist so wie ich sie gesucht hatte und sie ist im Drill angenehm. Erstaunlicherweise kann ich damit fast die selbe Wurfweite erzielen wie mein Papa mit der Xzoga, die aber fast nen Meter länger ist. Dass die Rute so kurz ist hat auch einen großen Vorteil denn ich kann so in alle Richtungen mit der Rute gut arbeiten ohne sie meinem Mitfahrer vor den Kopf zu donnern. 

Hier mal ein Bild dazu





Doppeldrills waren keine Seltenheit, weshalb es davon auch keine Filme gibt. 
Irgendwann war dann Schluss mit Melvas. Dafür waren noch Thunas aktiv. Wir also immer die angefahren. Mit Konkurrenz dabei die viel schneller an den feeding frenzys war als ich war es aber sehr schwierig. Wir haben uns also ein bisschen abgesetzt da die Thunfisch auch tendenziell weiter nach draußen wanderten. Waren dann weit draußen auch alleine, mal die Seevögel und eben Thunfische ausgenommen. Die waren nämlich noch da. Allerdings wurde es weniger und wir mussten oft weit fahren. 
Den Popper hab ich inzwischen abmontiert, dafür einen 15cm Stickbait. Dann haben wir eine sehr schöne feeding frenzy und Biss! Dann geht der Eiertanz los. Da zeigt sich dann dass Angeln Sport ist. Und dann nach einigen Minuten Kampf ist der Fisch weg, einfach ausgeschlitzt. Köder noch da. Das war dann dummerweise die letzte feeding frenzy. Wollte doch so gerne wenigsten mal eine Fotoshooting haben :E 
Es kommen keine Thunfische mehr hoch, wir stehen mitten im Sardienenschwarm. Überall sind Sardinen aber keine Jäger. Wir warten einige Zeit ab doch es passiert nix mehr. Da wir weit draußen waren sind wir dann wieder dichter unter Land gefahren. 
Wir hatten vor das ganze dann auch zu beschließen für diesen Tag. Es waren keine Aktivitäten mehr, nirgends. Waren ja immerhin auch die Nacht über durchgefahren. Und dann sehen wir, wieder dichter unter LAnd angekommen, eine schöne feeding frenzy. Da gehts hin! Es ist eine große Gruppe Thune und eine sehr schöne feeding frenzy. Ich positioniere mein Boot und feuere meinen Stickbait in Richtung der feeding frenzy. Am besten ist es hier immer wenn man diese überwerfen kann. Aber dafür muss man natürlich sehr nah dran. Ich hole den Köder ein, lasse ihn spielen wie man das eben so macht und Biss. Der Fisch hängt nicht.... doch ich habe noch einen Wurf. Feuere wieder hinein, gleiches Spiel und Biss! Der Fisch hängt und schwimmt erstmal davon. Ich drille während die Thunas einfach neben meinem Boot weiterjagen. Es scheint sie garnicht zu stören. Nach einiger Zeit kommt der Fisch dann ans Boot. Schönes Tier mit tollen Farben. Habe das leider nicht auf Video, da mein Papa immer gefilmt hat da aber den Thun ins Boot holen musste. Also Schwanzflosse packen und ins Boot heben. Beim ins Boot werfen krieg ich dann genau den zweiten Drilling in die Hose. Da da am anderen Ende ein wilder Thun hängt also schnell ausgezogen. Der Fisch hat leider geblutet, habe ihn dann schnell vom Köder befreit nachdem wir ein kurzes Video gemacht haben und ihn released. Er ist sofort abgedüst was mich hoffen lässt dass ers überlebt hat. Das Video habe ich rausgeschnitten um euch den Blick auf meinen, zugegebenermaßen wunderschönen Allerwertesten zu ersparen. Werde des Video gleich mal hochladen und den Link dann ergänzen. Habs bisher irgendwie nur in schlechterer Qualität hochgeladen aber damit bin ich nicht zufrieden. Also nochmal versuchen...

So bitte sehr: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxjlNvtdG9k


----------



## glavoc (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri an den 1 FC Köln ^^ - so wie der Verein in der ersten Liga fischt, so auch seine Mittelmeeranhängerfraktion im goldenen Oktober am Maremed!#6
Gespannt was da noch kommt  -
übrigens pfiffige Lösung für das Echolot..

Komm Dario, lass dir nicht so viel Zeit mit dem nätxem - ja?
#h


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario,was ne action für den ersten Tag #6 Wahnsinn
und das Meer so ruhig wie ich das selten gesehen habe.Und auch solche Oberflächenaktivitäten gabs bei mir im Aug-Sept leider nie.Ich muss da unbedingt mal im Oktober hin.
Und geiles video,hammer.
Das ging 2 Wochen so weiter?
bin gespannt

p.s. :  mich hat die Sehnsucht nach dem MareMed zu packen.Darum gabs heute zum Abendessen:
Als Vorspeise Ceviche vom Bonito (Ich hab ein bischen tiefgefrorenes mit nach Haus genommen)frisch natürlich besser aber auch so sehr gut.
Dann kross gebratene Bonitofiletstückchen an grünem Salat und Spagetti olio aglio.Schon gut ,aber nur ein schwacher Trost...


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke danke  Mir macht es auch Spaß dass ich jetzt so schöne Aufnahmen von meinen Fängen habe.
glavoc ich hörte, der effzeh habe zuletzt 2 mal drei Punkte geangelt...  Der Hennes an Bord ist ein echter Glücksbringer!

Dann will ich mal weitermachen. Die Videobearbeitung ist zeitaufwendig insbesondere weil dieser PC die Verarbeitung nicht gerade als schnellster abschließt. Aber die Videos sind nunmal hier drauf. 
Am nächsten Tag sollte Pause sein. Ich hab Muskelkater weils ja so viel zu Thun gab. Und wer das noch nie gemacht hat dem will ich es unbedingt empfehlen, ist total geil. Aber eben auch anstrengend. Von daher immer dran denken: Vom Salat schrumpft der Bizeps, vom Thunfisch sicher nicht! 
Jedenfalls haben wir dann erstmal schön aufm Markt eingekauft und die Sonne genossen! Das Fischen wär aber auch am Sonntag möglich gewesen, wenn es auch nicht soooo windstill war wie am Vortag. Für den nächsten Tag haben wir wegen guter Bedingungen nochmal Cadaques angesetzt. Immer in der Hoffnung vielleicht nochmal einen Thun zu drillen oder einen Bonito zu fangen. Irgendwo müssen die ja auch sein. Ansonsten müsten dann eben Melvas herhalten und wenn alle Stricke reißen: jigging. 
So smart die Lösung fürs Echolot auch sein mag, es funktionierte nicht... 
Irgendwie hatte es keinen Saft und für ein Troubleshooting hatten wir morgens keine Zeit. Zum Thun fischen braucht man es nicht, aber zum jigging wärs ja doch ganz nett. 
Am Montag ganz früh klingelt dann wieder der Wecker. Diesmal sind wir natürlich besser organisiert und alles ist am Vorabend schon vorbereitet und oh weh wir haben sogar was zu essen  Am Samstag waren das nämlich für 2 Personen am ganzen Tag 2 kleine Bocadillos mit Schinken. Naja man hat ja Reserven, irgendwo müssen die ja auch zu gut sein. 
Also morgens im dunkeln los. Schnell ein Redondo (rundes Brot) gekauft und ausm Ersatzkanister vollgetankt und dann übern Berg. 
Sonnenaufgang in Cadaques:




Das Slippen geht jetzt schon was besser. Wir fahren erstmal ein Stück raus und gucken dass wir alles montiert kriegen. Dann schauen wir uns um und sehen nix. Keine Vögel, keine Aktivität. Okay ist ja noch früh. Früh morgens ist beim Jiggen auf Serviolas am besten und deshalb müssen wir das dann wohl als erstes machen. Ich fahre dafür zur Messina, das ist eine Inselgruppe vor Cadaques. Das Echolotproblem hatten wir am Vortag identifiziert. Eine Sicherung hatte nen wackligen. Das funktionierte also. Wir haben ein wenig gejiggt ohne Erfolg. Ich mit einem Metalljig und mein Papa mit Softbait. Einmal hatten wir direkt neben dem Boot ganz kurz eine Aktivität von vielleicht jagenden Obladas. Aber das war eh ich meinen Jig eingeholt hatte schon vorbei. ICh habe mich dann entschlossen weiter Richtung Cap de Creus zu fahren in der Hoffnung dass dort entweder Aktivität ist oder wir was erjiggen können. An der Maza dOro (auch ne Insel) gibts sehr steile Abfälle und da hab ich mal welche ne fette Serviola fangen sehen. Auf dem Weg dahin kommen wir an einem im Wasser treibenden Baum vorbei an dem wir einige Würfe wagen um eventuell darunter versteckte Llampugas / Mahi zu erwischen. Ich fange aber nur den Baumstamm selbst. Dann sehe ich in einiger Entfernung, weiter draußen eine Aktivität. Nichts großes. Wir fahren hin doch es taucht immer zu schnell ab. Dann irgendwann können wir es doch anwerfen nachdem ich es vorsichtig angefahren hatte. Bei mir gibts einen Biss auf einen Jig. 
Der Drill ist nicht sonderlich spektakulär, nur ein kleiner Fisch hat sich da an meine Rute verirrt. Sieht aus wie eine Melva...




Doch dieser Fisch hat Flecken am Bauch, das ist also wie ich glaube eine Bacoreta. Einen Versuch für die Küche isses wert, ich lasse den Fisch aber zur Sicherheit mal ausbluten. 
Wir fahren noch die ein oder andere winzige Action an und fangen dabei nix. Dann ist weit draußen was zu sehen. Dort sind definitiv einige Vögel mehr. Diese Action scheint größer zu sein. Also nix wie hin!
Das ganze teilt sich während wir hinfahren auf in mehrere feeding frenzys. Darüber sind nicht nur Möwen sondern auch die für Thunfisch typischen Sturmschwalben. Und da sind auch Thune drunter, das sieht man eindeutig. Ich suche mir die nächstbeste feeding frenzy fahre daran vorbei, denn der Wind kommt natürlich aus der falschen Richtung und feuere meinen Stickbait in das kochende Wasser. Ein bisschen unwiederstehliche Köderführung meinerseits und dann heißt es: 1 Wurf, 1 Biss. Der Fisch nimmt in seiner ersten Flucht einiges mehr an Schnur als die letzten beiden. Ich drille mir mit Muskelkater vom letzten Tag den Muskelkater von morgen zurecht. 
Der Drill dauert diesmal länger, der Fisch kämpft gut. Nach fast 20min habe ich ihn dann am Boot. Er hat zwar jetzt keine 30kg, wie mein Vater das vermutete. Die Vermutung rührt daher dass er sich erheblich schwerer aus der Tiefe nach oben holen ließ. Das hat um einiges länger gedauert. Er ist was größer als der letzte, vielleicht bisschen über 20kg und der andere bisschen was darunter. Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Tier und ein tolles Video davon dass ich gerade bei Youtube hochlade. Erstmal nur den vollen fight. Werde nachher noch ne gekürzte Version machen, denn es will sich ja nicht jeder den ganzen Drill angucken  Dieser Fisch hat auch keinen Tropfen Blut verloren und düst als ich ihn ins Wasser schmeiße direkt davon. Tolles Tier! 
Danach gibts zwar noch weitere Thunfischaktionen weiter draußen, aber wir befinden uns schon weit draußen und ich bin gut platt von dem Thun. Das muss jetzt reichen  Wir fahren wieder dichter unter Land. Dann sehen wir dort auch noch Actions, aber keine Thunas. Vielleicht ja Bonitos oder Bacoretas. Mein Papa hat einen Biss und der Fisch kämpft gut! Fehlen tut jedoch das typische Melvarutenspitzenzittern. Hoffnung, das ist ja vielleicht was genießbares. Fisch kommt hoch und... Melva die nur am Bauch anstatt im Maul gehakt ist. Meine Fresse  Der kommt wieder rein, aber hats nicht überlebt. Ist nur leblos den Tiefen entgegen getaumelt. Futter für die Fische. 












Es gab dann danach noch ein oder zwei Melvas mehr. Irgendwann hält mans nicht mehr für nötig die noch zu fotografieren. Dann haben wir das ganze beendet um meine Mama zuhause nicht zu sehr an Langeweile sterben zu lassen.

Seit wir am Ende der Osterferien den Hennes vorne ins Boot geklebt haben waren wir nicht Schneider. Den einen Tag im Mai und jetzt diese beiden Tage nicht. Das war also ne gute Entscheidung! 

Alles in allem ja ein spaßiger Tag. Aber die Aktivitäten waren schon erheblich weniger! Haben also alles richtig gemacht am ersten Tag direkt zu fahren. Die Bacoreta war kulinarisch was feines. Würde sagen wie Bonito. Frisch, gebraten mit Rosmarin in Olivenöl und dazu frischen Salat. Frischer Fisch ist immer lecker! 

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI3YhAjp4qQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw2uSiLVrvg&list=UU9cFVIyG4VH-UCCL1uDxvlw


----------



## zulu (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

petri !!
kauf dir doch mal einen gimbal
einen gürtel , den doch jeder gamer zu schätzen weiß
dann brauchst du dir keine sorgen um d|gr:|uhoh::c#d |evil:
mehr zu machen
sieht echt eleganter aus dann .. der drill

|wavey: 

z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich gebe dir Recht! Es sieht äußerst unelegant aus was einfach der Tatsache geschuldet ist dass es in der Leiste irgendwann echt weh tut. Besser uneleganter Drill als garkein Drill oder? Gimbal ist sehr unpraktisch glaube ich


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Update: Habe die Videos jetzt oben ergänzt.

Da die Aktivitäten ja jetzt schon deutlich rückläufig waren und wir ja auch eigentlich gerne unsere erste Palometta( lichia amia) fangen wollten war die nächste Ausfahrt also bei mir in der Bucht geplant. Wir haben sehr lange Sandstrände und das ist die Heimat von Palometta, Bluefish und gelegentlich auch mal Barrakuda. Dafür fischten wir also schleppender Weise mit totem Köderfisch. Die Ausfahrt natürlich direkt am nächsten Tag...
Also morgens früh raus, noch ne Rute mehr dabei und ab nach Sta Margarita zum slippen. Alles ganz gut geklappt und zum Sonnenaufgang waren wir dann aufm Wasser. Mit dem Trollen fangen wir dann immer direkt an, denn wir sind direkt schon am Sandstrand. Die Regel beim Palofischen ist, das wird Dieter jetzt auch kennen, die Fische muss man finden! Das heißt viiiiel Strecke machen. Sandstrände bieten natürlich eine spektakuläre Kulisse weshalb das ganze durchaus manchmal langweilig ist. Aber die Bisse kommen aus dem nichts. 
Ich montiere einen Köfi, achte darauf dass ersich nicht dreht (das ist wichtig!). Seitlich kann er schwimmen aber drehen sollte er eben nicht. Dann gehts los Richtung Ampuria. Wir trollen und trollen und trollen und dann sehen wir vor Ampuria viele Vögel etwas tiefer. Hingetrollt und einige Würfe mit Jigs gemacht. ICh bekomme einen Biss, aber der verabschiedet sich direkt wieder. Dann ist auch Schluss. Wir trollen also weiter. Trollen, trollen und trollen. Irgendwann sehen wir dann wieder eine maue Aktivität aber wohl von größeren Fischen. Wieder hintrollen...und Biss! Ich hab zu dem Zeitpunkt die Rute in der Hand, setze den Anschlag aber der sitzt nicht. Ich sitze einfach falsch dafür. Ich lass das mal den Papa machen, der Papa macht das immer ganz gut. 
Der Köfi ist sauber halbiert, das muss Bluefish oder Barrakuda gewesen sein und die sind nicht alleine. Also neuer Köderfisch und ein ums andere mal in der Zone hin und her gefahren. Irgendwann dann wieder ein Biss, da lag allerdings einige Zeit zwischen. 
Mein Papa setzt den Anschlag, lässt mich aber drillen. Davon gibts ein (leider etwas verwackeltes) Video. Der Fisch springt auch einmal. Ein schöner Bluefish. Schonmal wieder nicht Schneider, Hennes hält an seiner Serie fest!




Wieder neuer Köderfisch montiert und dann weitergeangelt. Noch ein paar Runden gedreht und dann wieder umgekehrt um den Strand bei mir auch noch abzufischen und am Ende meine Mama mal im Hafen einzusammeln. Mein Papa ruft sie deshalb an und wir verabreden uns an der Tanke im Hafen in ner halben Stunde. Ja können wir ja noch bisschen weiterschleppen und kurze Zeit drauf geht aus dem nichts die Rolle wieder los. Anschlag sitzt! Fisch ist größer und kämpft besser als der letzte Bluefish. Mein Papa ist dran mit drillen und siehe da! Es ist unsere erste Palometta die er da nach oben holt. Ja teleDieter! Was du kannst können wir doch lange  Nur sie ist was kleiner und hat nur 4kg. 




Wunderschönes Tier. Wir fahren dann mit Verspätung zum Hafen, fahren einmal durch die Bucht mit meiner Mama und slippen dann. Beim Ausnehmen darf ich noch die Erfahrung machen warum das eine Stachelmakrele ist. Die haben nämlich echt fiese Stacheln!!! 
Bluefish kommt als Filet in die Tiefkühle und Palo wird probiert. Das ist ein richtig leckerer Fisch muss ich sagen! Schon um einiges besser als der blue. Deutlich milder und helleres Fleisch. Auf jeden Fall top. Haben wir Jesus bewiesen dass eben grade doch nicht caca palo ist sondern es eben doch welche gibt. Vermutlich weil die Jungs nach dem sehr schlechten letzten Jahr nur noch jiggen gehen und nicht mehr auf Palos trollen. Das ist mal wieder ein äußerst erfolgreicher Tag und auf unsere erste Palo trinken wir dann am Abend einen Parxet (sehr guter Cava). 
Dann ist erstmal Südwind angesagt der auch am Nachmittag schon kommt. Also erstmal wieder Pause mit Fischen. 
Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2-8gf5dcg


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri Scorpion, Sehr geile Fänge!! #6
Allerdings solltest du nochmal deine Release-Technik überarbeiten...


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke 

Was gibts auszusetzen?


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

super #6 mehr davon


----------



## Nightfall (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super ! #6:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolles Video(habe es noch gar nicht ganz gesehen) und Beitrag Dario...ach Gott habe noch gar nicht alles geshen...geile Fische:q


----------



## tabasco75 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#6#6#6
Petri!


----------



## Franz_x (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

freut mich für Dich, dass es so gut gelaufen ist - Petri. 

Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie W-Lahn:



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Scorpion, Sehr geile Fänge!! #6
> Allerdings solltest du nochmal deine Release-Technik überarbeiten...



So geht man nicht mit Fischen um, die zurück gesetzt werden |gr: #q!! 
Man schleudert sie nicht in hohem Bogen - wie einen Sack Kartoffeln - über Bord ins Wasser! Die Finger haben nix in den Kiemen verloren!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Was gibts auszusetzen?



Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? 

Also gewisse Basics sollte man beim Releasen schon beachten:


- Fische die man nicht entnimmt sollte man  am besten im Wasser abhaken

- man sollte nicht mit einem trockenen T-Shirt auf Tuchfühlung gehen (Schleimschicht!)

- man sollte die Fische nicht über Bord schmeißen, sondern neben der Bordwand halten bis sie aus eigener Kraft wegschwimmen (dabei die Kiemen durchspülen)

Edit: Ich bezweifle dass die überlebt haben...


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich möchte mich da jetzt garnicht groß zu äußern. 
Ja die Frage war ernst gemeint, es hat eben nicht jeder einen Angelschein in Deutschland gemacht. Kenne den Umgang mit den Fischen eben nur so wie es hier in Spanien gehandhabt wird.
Ich bin dankbar für die konstruktive Kritik.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle aber auch anmerken dass man diese Kritik auch einfach ganz sachlich äußern kann anstatt immer direkt so einen vorwurfsvollen Unterton anzulegen. Das fällt mir bei einigen Diskussionen rund um dieses Thema auf, hier jetzt nicht so krass. Aber trotzdem wird man direkt vorwurfsvoll angeguckt dass man einem Fisch das Leben schenken will. Kann ihn auch abmördern, das scheint den Leuten oft lieber zu sein.
Wenn es dazu noch was zu sagen gibt bitte per PN. Finde das hier im Thread nicht angebracht. 
Also nochmal danke für die Kritik. Habe mir da in dem Moment keine Gedanken zu gemacht aber es erscheint logisch. Am allerbesten ist es sicherlich, den Fisch garnicht erst ins Boot zu holen. 

Und für alle Fischschützer und Veganer unter uns: den Rest hab ich nach bestem Gewissen in mein Eisfach oder direkt in mich und Familie released.


----------



## PsychoBo (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wirklich tolle Fische habt ihr da gefangen! Petri dazu und Danke fürs Zeigen und Schreiben!


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle aber auch anmerken dass man diese Kritik auch einfach ganz sachlich äußern kann anstatt immer direkt so einen vorwurfsvollen Unterton anzulegen.


Ich wollte dir auf keinen Fall  Vorwürfe machen, hab nur versucht deine Frage zu beantworten. Btw. das releasen gehört nicht zum Lehrplan des Angelscheins |rolleyes
Auf jeden Fall ein sehr beeindruckendes Fangergebnis, nochmal Petri dazu!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich möchte auch sagen, dass ich mir das zu Herzen nehmen werde denn es macht Sinn und man will ja dem Fisch nur das beste. Also deshalb auch an dich keinen Vorwurf. 

Ja war wirklich cool. Ist aber so sehr selten. Die Thune springen einem auch bei mir nicht ins Boot. 

Ich werde mich bemühen in Kürze meinen Bericht fortzusetzen. Aber gestern Clasico, heute Köln. Der Effzeh will ja auch seine Punkte angeln, nech


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So weiter gehts!
Wir mussten ja wie gesagt dann erstmal wegen Südwind pausieren und haben währenddessen auch nicht gefischt. Dann sollten aber nochmal gute Bedingungen sein. Also mal sehen ob wir Dieters Palo noch überbieten können. 
Am Freitag morgen ging es also wieder bei uns in der Bucht auf Jagd. Köfi montiert und losgetuckert. 
Dann vor Empuriabrava auf großer Fläche schwache Aktivität. Immer mal was an der Oberfläche. Ist klein aber wir werfen das ganze immer mal wieder mit Jigs an. Ich bekomme mal wieder einen Biss der sich nach kurzer Zeit verabschiedet. Diese Pissnelke von Fisch hat dann aber noch irgendwie meine Rolle verkrüppelt denn die ist danach beim einholen schmerzhaft laut. Ist wohl das Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen im Oarsch. 
Tja kannste nicht ändern, kann man trotzdem noch mit fangen. Hab dann noch nen Biss von nem Sorell den ich gerne als Livebait nehmen wollte. Hab ihn dann einfach am Jig im Wasser gelassen und ne Montage gesucht während der Sorell sich selbst befreit hat. Halb so wild. Mein Papa fängt dann irgendwann doch endlich einen von den Kerlen die da am jagen sind. Es ist wieder eine kleine Bacoreta! 





Die wird mal wieder entnommen. War ja schließlich lecker 
Es gelingt uns nicht dort noch etwas zu fangen und wir beschließen uns wieder dem Trolling/ Curri zu widmen. Ein einsamer Verrat muss so also seinen 2. Frühling erleben und hoffen dass er gefressen wird. 
Tja Trolling ist bekanntlich sehr spektakulär und von daher gehts erstmal ohne jegliches berichtenswertes vor den Sandstränden her. Und wie das beim trollen hier eben auch so ist kommts dann ganz plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung, Biss! Der Fisch ist nicht schlecht und springt nicht. Palo! Das ist dann meine erste Palo. Auch nicht groß aber egal. Mengenmäßig ist Dieter jetzt schonmal getoppt  




Die Palometta ist ein schöner Fisch. Gut in der Küche, schwierig zu fangen und auch optisch schön. Aber irgendwie scheints ja diesen Urlaub echt zu laufen. Geil! Letztes Jahr wurden seeehr wenige Palos gefangen.
Weiter gehts. Stickbait rausgefeuert an der Stelle, kein Biss. Neuer Köfi montiert und einige Schleifen gefahren, auch nix. Merkwürdig, aber dann ist da eben nur eine gewesen. 
Wir fahren weiter in der Weltgeschichte herum. Irgendwann gibts dann noch einen Biss. Dass das ein Blue ist sehen wir sofort! Der springt mehrere male schön aus dem Wasser. Mein Papa will unbedingt dass ich filme und sucht die GoPro raus. Tja dumm denn wenn du dich nicht konzentrierst und die Schnur nicht dauernd gespannt ist wirst du den Fisch nicht fangen. So verabschiedet der sich mit einem Sprung. Naja ist ja nur ein Blue. Scheiß was drauf. Auch hier lässt sich kein 2. zum Biss überreden. Das wars dann für den Tag. Wir drehen irgendwann um. Wir haben ja unseren Fang gemacht. Noch ein Kommentar zur Palo: das ist der schleimigste Glitschfisch den man versuchen kann zu filetieren. Nicht ganz einfach  

Da es ja so gut läuft und wir auch für den nächsten Tag wieder ganz gute Bedingungen angesagt haben wird direkt die nächste Ausfahrt geplant. Morgen nach Cadaques. Da soll der Wind erst leicht aus Nord kommen, dann ne ganze Weile Ruhe und dann irgendwann leicht aus Süd. Klingt perfekt! Fortsetzung folgt. 

Video gibts natürlich auch wieder: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmpOtW0oCJY


----------



## Franz_x (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

Petri zur Palometta - die Fehlt mir auch noch.
Wenn ihr schleppt, wie tief schleppt ihr dann und wie tief ist das Wasser dort?
Dein Video darf ich leider nicht anschauen, ist als privat gesperrt.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh ich könnt schwören ich hätte es als öffentlich ausgewählt. Ich check das heut abend mal!
Die tiefe für Palo kann man so pauschal nicht benennen. Wir haben so von 10m Tiefe bis 3m Tiefe geschleppt. Den köder nicht tiefer als 3m. Man kann den aber auch an der Oberfläche schleppen. Palo muss man suchen. Wenn man sie gefunden hat kann man aber dort mehrere fangen da sie auch in Gruppen sind. Das war aber bei uns leider nicht so.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab den Link nochmal erneuert aber das Video war ganz normal öffentlich zugänglich. Müsste auf jeden Fall gehen!
Vielleicht war es gestern noch nicht fertig verarbeitet, hab den Link schon eher gepostet


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So weiter gehts. Ihr sollt euch ja nicht langweilen 

Am nächsten Tage, dem Samstag, ist mal wieder gutes Wetter zum Fischen. Palo ham wa ja jetzt und bei unserem Glück warum nicht nochmal dort probieren. Ob noch Aktivitäten sind bezweifle ich zwar, aber natürlich kommt das Thunatackle mit. Aber diesmal eben auch die Schleppangel dabei mit ganz neuer Schnur  Hab ich als Schnäppchen geschossen. 
Morgens gehts mal wieder in aller Frühe übern Berg zum slippen nach Cadaques. Die Fischerei läuft mega gut und man könnte von unverschämt viel Glück sprechen. Warum also nicht mal noch auf Dentex versuchen. Vielleicht sind sie ja noch küstennah unterwegs und hungrig. 
Also früh morgens aufm Wasser. Schleppangel fertig gemacht und auf Richtung Cap de Creus. Wir haben Nordwind und demnach ist es dort dann leider was welliger. Wellig mag mein Echolot aber nicht und hört prompt auf zu funktionieren. Das ist zum Schleppangeln auf Dentex echt ******** wenn man das Gebiet nicht kennt. Es dauert keine 10min und ich hab den ersten Felsen gefangen. Es heißt also erstmal 100m einholen. Echt ätzend. In der Hoffnung dass es dank der Steilwände auf der anderen Seite weniger windig ist plane ich also dorthin zu fahren. 
Direkt am Eingang von der Bucht von Cadaques meint mein Vater er habe eine Aktivität gesehen, etwas weiter draußen. Also los, Schleppangel rein und dort hin. Nada. Waren es wohl nur Melvas? 
Dann 100m vorm Boot ist doch was. Sieht aus wie ein Einzelthun, der Rücken ist 2-3mal zu sehen und dann katapultiert sich 100m vor uns ein Speerfisch voll aus dem Wasser. Geeeeeil! Man hat richtig den Speer vorne dran gesehen! 
Sofort den Köfi wieder rein und 30-40m hinterm Boot, Bremse ganz sachte. Der muss jetzt beißen! Kurs drauf zu...und dann hagelt mir so ein *******r von Touri genau da mit seinen 200PS und 30Knoten drüber....Hoffentlich hat er ihn nicht verscheucht! 
Und wir trollen drüber. 1 mal , 2 mal , eine ganze Stunde in dem Gebiet. Er springt nicht wieder, er beißt auch nicht. Der ist wohl satt und vermutlich inzwischen schon in Mallorca. Die sind ja irre schnell. Hätte der gebissen, wir wären die Könige gewesen! Naja ein andern mal, kann ja nicht alles habe. Schon eine absolute Rarität sowas mal zu sehen und auch absolut beeindruckend! 
Wind wird schon weniger. Trotzdem an die Steilwand. Dort wird jetzt getrollt. Köder rein, 10m Tiefe und los. Wir trollen ums Cap und den Leuchtturm. Schöne Kulisse! Vorm Cap wirds was seichter und dann Kontakt an der Rute. Die hat ja bekanntlich immer mein Papa in der Hand. War das jetzt Grundkontakt? Festhängen tun wir jedenfalls nicht. Mein Vater holt ganz easy ein und dann zeigt sich kurz vorm Boot dass das doch ein Fisch ist! Der kämpft ein bisschen und erstaunlich wenig für seine Größe. Keschern lässt er sich jedoch um so schwieriger. Klassischer Lubina con dientes, Wolfsbarsch mit Zähnen! 
Unser erster Barrakuda!




Ich such mir ne geschützte Ecke um wieder einen Köderfisch zu montieren und fahre also in eine kleine Bucht. Und mein Papa badet seinen Vinilo, Black Minnow. Ich versuche und versuche den Fisch zu montieren aber der dreht immer nur. Scheiß Biest! Ich gebs auf und montiere einen anderen, der dreht auch nur. Miststück. Mein Papa badet unentwegt den BlackMinnow und ich frage mich nur was er da denn jetzt bitte fangen will? Ständig fahre ich hin und her um das Spiel des Köfis zu testen. Völliger Schwachsinn da jiggen zu wollen. Ich spare mir aber den Kommentar. Bin schlecht gelaunt (weil noch nix zu essen) von dem Scheiß Köfi für den ich glaub ich 20min gebraucht hab bis er endlich gut läuft. Also wieder raus damit, über die selbe Stelle wie grade. Aber da beißt nicht noch ein Barrakuda. Egal, wir wollen eh lieber nen Denton! 
Wir fahren die wunderschöne Küste entlang. Hinter der Steilwand ist absolut null Wind und es ist richtig heiß! Zwischendurch fahren wir mal an ein paar Harpunettis vorbei. Insgesamt gibts aber trotz Wochenende an dieser Ecke keine Boote. Tja weiter gehts. Aktivitäten gibts garkeine. Das Echolot funktioniert gut, zeigt hin und wieder mal eine Struktur im Wasser wo es dann seichter wird usw. Die Tiefe zeigt es mir solide an. Wir kommen in eine Zone wo es unterwasser steiler abwärts geht. MAn kann also 10m vom Land weg fahren und hat immer noch 20m Wassertiefe. Dort kommt eine Ecke wo es was flacher ist mit bis min.13 m Wassertiefe. Bis der Köder dann aber dort ankommt dauerts immer ewig. Wir fahren also weiter und dann Biss! Das wird wohl eben jene Stelle gewesen sein. Fisch kämpft erst nicht gut, lässt einen zweifeln ob überhaupt was dran ist. Aber das hatten wir ja grad schonmal. Dann kämpft der Fisch doch noch. Er geht unterm Boot durch und kommt 10m entfernt in 1m Tiefe zum Vorschein. Barrakuda, aber was für einer! Ich keschere ihn kurze Zeit später. Ein richtiges Rohr mit mörderischen Zähnen. Den Haken so tief dass ich mit der Zange trotzdem nicht drankomme. 








Tolles Tier. Da lohnt es sich flott einen neuen Köfi zu montieren und nochmal zu versuchen. Es ist unglaublich wie gut es bei uns dies Jahr läuft. Es fährt erstmal ein vollbesetzter Ausflugsdampfer vorbei. Klar ist Wochenende und super Wetter! Mir winkt ein Ömmaken und ich winke zurück und hole den fetten Barrakuda raus um ihn zu  präsentieren. Das ganze Oberdeck voll mit Menschen jubelt erstmal   Das ist ja mal was  Honig ums Maul!
Naja dann sehe ich während ich den Köfi auspacke 50m entfernt irgendwas springen. Kleiner Thun? Mondfisch? Ich fahre flott hin sehe aber nix mehr. Tja. Es ist hier 40m tief. Ich präpariere den Köderfisch und mein Papa badet Black Minnow. Es dauert natürlich auch etwas bis der auf 40m angekommen ist und ich brauch bis zum ersten Test beim Köfi nicht lange.Lassen wir Black Minnow mal ne Minute unten sein, Biss! Das gibts jetzt nicht! Der Fisch nimmt erstmal richtig gut Schnur. Die kleine RedArc hat nicht so viel drauf und da ist ja ohnehin schon durch die Tiefe einiges raus. Der Fisch nimmt erstmal seine Meter. Mein Papa kann ihn aber doch noch rechtzeitig stoppen. Dann gewinnt er langsam Schnur, der Fisch nimmt wieder. Dann verliert er und mein Vater kann einiges an Schnur gewonnen. So vom Kampf eine Serviola oder ein Denton. Nichts kleines. Und dann kommt er hoch, ein Dentex. Und was für einer! Mit kleinen Fischen machen wir es nicht! Der ist richtig nice. Wir freuen uns natürlich nen Ast ab. Es ist nicht so dass ich nicht mit einem Denton gerechnet hätte. Das war ja gut möglich. Aber beim Curri, nicht beim Jiggen. Und erst Recht nicht nach 2min jiggen während ich den Schleppköder vorbereite! Was für ein Glück!!! 








Video gibts von keinem der Fische beim Drill, aber as präsentieren. Kam einfach teilweise zu überraschend und die Kamera ist immer bei meinem Papa der nunmal alle Fische heute rausgeholt hat. Das Video gibs natürlich trotzdem, ist ganz schön geworden. Hat auch echt geile Farben gegeben an diesem Tag und nachher war es absolut windstill. Als mein Köder läuft und wir alle Fotos geschossen haben gehts dann auf den Heimweg, trollender Weise. Dies nun ausnahmsweise mal ohne Ereignis. Aber das ist ja auch egal! 
Beim slippen sind gerade die Harpunettis dort. Franzosen, aber einer spricht gut spanisch. Er fragt mich wie es gelaufen sei. Ich bin natürlich ehrlich und sage sehr gut, wir haben einen Denton und 2 Barracudas. Ich zeig die Fische ihnen, da hats sogar die Harpunettis erstaunt  Tja und die hatten ne Kiste voller Sargos und einen schönen 1,5kg Wolf. Aber eben keinen Fisch unserer Größe. Und ich kann aus Erfahrung berichten, dass man diese Fische eher nicht zu Gesicht bekommt. 
Zuhause angekommen ergibt die Wägung: 4kg Dentex, Barracudas 3kg (90cm) und der andere was kleiner. Der ist ja eh "unwichtig"




Größer dürfen die Fische nicht werden, dann ist die Küche zu klein  Wirklich Wahnsinn. Es wird dann erstmal Fisch zerlegt. Einiges kommt natürlich ins Eis und manches Verwahren wir uns für die Frischzubereitung. Beim Denton empfiehlt es sich alles zu verwenden. Wir kochen aus den Gräten, dem Schwanz und am wichtigsten dem Kopf einen Fischfond und machen daraus eine richtig richtig leckere Suppe! Das ist die leckerste Suppe die ich kenne würde ich sagen. Richtig geil! Hab gerade am Vortag aus der Palo auch Fischbrühe gekocht und in Gläser eingemacht für Risotto oder so. Tja wer konnte denn ahnen dass ich am nächsten Tag noch einen Denton dafür habe? 
Naja die Fischsuppe haben wir dann am nächsten Tag gemacht und war wie erwartet bombastisch. Denton aus Pfanne in Olivenöl und Denton al horno auch jeweils ein Gedicht. Das ist der vollkommene Speisefisch und ich hab noch 2 Tüten eingefroren  
So ein Fang fixt natürlich an. Die hälfte des Urlaubs ist rum, mal gucken was noch kommt. Anglerisch ist es bereits perfekt! 

LG und viel Spaß beim Anschauen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPtihKNB3EE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ein Lauf , unglaublich.
So viele Arten in kurzer Zeit und guter Größe.dickes petri.


----------



## glavoc (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Effzeh auf`m Weg zur Meisterschaft ^^ - Hammerlauf !!! & *dicke* *Petri`s!!*
[edit Mod: gelöscht. bitte keine werbung]

sauber!!


----------



## Franz_x (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse, freut mich für Dich und Deinen Vater!
Bin gespannt, was ihr noch so rauszaubert....

Grüße
Franz


----------



## ulfisch (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Dario,
Bericht, Bilder und natürlich Fänge.
Für mich wäre jeder einzelne ein Topfisch#6

Ich scrolle immer nur ganz ein bisschen runter, dann ist es wirklich eine Überraschung was Du da so rausholst:q


----------



## chef (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ scorp10n77

Petri!

Du, kannst mal die Kunstköder genauer beschreiben, die gut gefangen haben?!
Art, Lauftiefe,Grösse,Farbe,...
THX


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja eigentlich kaum. 
 Jigs, 40gr, gerade. Farbe ist denke ich wurscht, bei uns rosa/silber. In die Aktivitäten reingeworfen dann variabel von der Absinkzeit
Maria Duplex in 65mm auch für Aktivitäten. Der läuft direkt an der Oberfläche. War sehr effektiv
Auf Thun 15cm Stickbait
und zum jiggen am Grund Black Minnow. Länge und Gewicht hab ich nicht im Kopf


----------



## chef (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Thx!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo kein Ding. Wenn du noch was wissen willst schieß los! 

Sorry erstmal dass ich jetzt bisschen was gebraucht habe weiter zu berichten. Die Deutsche Bahn machts heute aber möglich weiterzumachen. 

Nächsten Tag sieht das Wetter mal wieder schlechter aus. Wir müssen also ein bisschen pausieren aber dann bessert sich die Vorhersage wieder und wir können wieder raus! Also wieder Fischen gehen  Um meiner Mama eine Freude zu machen Frühstücken wir aber vorher zu Hause und überreden sie dann doch mal einmal mitzukommen. Eigentlich müssen wir sie eher zwingen, sie kommt dann aber doch mit.
An der slipstelle müssen wir dann erstmal warten bis irgendwelche kommerziellen mit nem Traktor ein Boot ausm Wasser gezogen haben. Klar sind ja heute nicht so früh da. 
Für heute angesagt ist Curri, also Schleppangeln auf Dentex und Beifang. Das ganze in angepasster Zeit. 
Also Köder fertig gemacht und ins Wasser gelassen. Vielleicht 5min säter Biss! Der Fisch ist gut das merke ich. Der fühlt sich ganz anders an als die letzten! Das ist definitiv kein Barracuda! Das müsste ein Denton sein. Ich hole viel Schnur ein und der Fisch kämpft auch bisschen. Dann kommt das Vorfach, also noch 25m. Der Fisch beginnt stärker zu kämpfen, will zum Grund zurück. Und dann ist er ab  Scheixxe! Da fehlten nur noch 10m. Thats fishing, der Fisch bekommt eben noch ne Chance! Wir fahren mehrmals über die Stelle drüber aber dort ist wohl kein weiterer Fisch mit Hunger. Jetzt müssen wir erstmal was fangen um den verlorenen Fisch zu verkraften. Wenn der erste verloren geht ist immer am ärgerlichsten. 
Es bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als weiterzufahren. Also vor der Küste her. Es kommt eine Ecke wo ein Felsen vor einem Cap im Wasser steht und es was seichter wird. Heiße Stelle und Biss! Als ob nichts dran ist holt mein Papa ein. Typischer Barrakuda, kurz vorm Boot kurzer Kampf und dann ist er schon im Kescher. Ein ganz schöner Barracuda, nicht so groß wie der Oschi vom Vortag aber schonmal kein Schneider mehr! Neuer Köfi und nochma drüberfahren. Merkwürdigerweise gab es diesen Urlaub niemals einen weiteren Biss an der selben Stelle. So ist das auch hier nicht der Fall und wir müssen eine neue Stelle finden. Wir fahren weiter und weiter und weiter. Dort wo am Vortag der dicke Barrakuda gebissen hat, nichts. Wir fahren weiter, meine Mama will schon umdrehen. Klar mein Boot hat nicht jeden Luxus den man sich so wünscht, aber ich muss noch das nächste Cap mitnehmen. Doch hier beißt nix. Wir begegnen einem kleinen Schlauchboot mit einer deutschen Familie mit kleinen Kindern. Mein Papa gibt mit unserem Barrakuda an und die Kinder sind ziemlich erstaunt. Ich drehe am Cap um, das deutsche Schlauchboot ist hinter uns. Biss! Ich schrei über den Teich, dass sie über meinem Fisch sind, also nicht überm Fisch sondern eher über der Schnur denn die ist ja 120m weit draußen. Dann fange ich den Kiddies mal eben noch einen schönen Barrakuda vor  Die wollen prompt ihren Papa überreden doch auch mal angeln zu gehen. Jaja das sah ja jetzt auch so einfach aus  
Wir trollen dann zurück ohne weiteres Ereignis. Zum Schluss wird es was windiger, genau zur rechten Zeit umgedreht. 
Meiner Mama has auch ganz gut gefallen. Unsere Glückssträhne reißt nicht ab! 
Ein schönes Video gibts auch davon, diesmal sind die Fische gefilmt anstatt fotografiert. ISt zu dritt auch leichter. Die Barracudas haben beide 70cm und je 2kg.

Das Video lade ich gerade hoch und füge es dann ein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c70gUbVueRs&list=UU9cFVIyG4VH-UCCL1uDxvlw


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den Dentex haben wir trotzdem nicht verkraftet. Wir weinen ihm immer noch hinterher. So ein Ärgernis. Wenn das der einzige Biss im Urlaub wäre weiß ich nicht wie man damit umgehen sollte  
Um das ganze zu verkraften gehts also nächsten Tag wieder nach Cadaques fürs Curri und diesmal ohne Mama und demnach wieder früh morgens. Wollen ja schließlich nicht wieder auf nen Trecker warten. 
An den ersten beiden Stellen wo es gestern Biss ist nichts. Es ist eigentlich die ganze Zeit nichts. Allerdings wunderbares Wetter. Kein Wind, spiegelglatte See und die Sonne brennt auf unsere Häupter. Wir haben Mitte Oktober, das ist wirklich geil. Man will am liebsten schwimmen gehen so heiß ist es! 
Wir trollen und trollen. Dann sehen wir ein Schlauchboot herantuckern mit 2 gleichgekleideten Herren. Werden wir jetzt mal kontrolliert? Lizenzen haben wir ja eh, aber das sind nur Bojeneinsammler. Wenig später ein leichter Ruck in der Rute, war das jetzt nen Biss? Mein Papa holt mal vorsichsthalber ein, bei den Barracudas weiß man ja nie! Doch mein Köder kommt ohne Fisch ans Boot, da hat aber was dran geknabbert. Am Schwanz fehlt ein Stück. Naja was solls. Der Köfi läuft noch und wir fahren weiter. Vor den enormen Steilwänden her wo es 10m vom Ufer weg 20-30m tief ist. Mein Echo markiert hier einige Bögen, also Fische sollten da sein. Dann kommt ein Biss, mein Papa holt ein. Schon beim Drill merkt er dass es ein Barracuda ist. Man nimmt was man kriegen kann. 




Auf jeden Fall mal wieder ein schönes Tier. Wir trollen weiter und weiter durch die Hitze mit nem neuen Köfi. Mein Papa mag den nicht weil er so seitlich läuft. Okay dann wechsel ich ihn eben und nehm einen etwas größeren der nicht so auf einer Seite läuft. Dieser fängt dann wenig später einen riesigen ... Felsen und ist danach hin. Ich übergebe ihn den Tiefen. Wir legen eine kleine Runde jigging ein aber ohne Biss. 
Jetz kommt wieder der seitlich laufende dran und dann gibts an der selben Stelle wo vorher schon einmal ein Fisch meinen Köder beschädigt hatte wieder leichten Kontakt. Mein Vater glaubt nicht dass das ein Fisch war ich bestehe aber auf einholen. DerKöderfisch ist total zerfetzt. Tja der hing wohl nicht :d Wir trollen zurück aber es gibt kein Ereignis mehr. Einen sehenswerten Film gibts auch nicht. 
Uns bleiben nur noch 2 Tage in diesem Urlaub.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ******* jetzt ist es mir tatsächlich auch nochmal passiert dass mein Bericht futsch ist. Einfach aus dem nichts mein Chrome abgestürzt. Da steckte jetzt echt viel Arbeit hinter man. 
Also nochmal, aber sicher nicht mehr so ausgeschmückt wie vorher. 
Wir entschieden uns den letzten Tag nochmal Palofischen zu gehen. Wir hatten eh schon jegliche Wünsche und Erwartungen übertroffen. Jetzt noch mit einer großen Palo einen obendrauf setzen wäre gut! Wetter war morgens gut und nachmittags mit Südwind angesagt. 
Also trollen wir los in der Frühe. Inzwischen haben wir eine Stelle an der wir schon einige Bisse hatten und genau dort gibts dann wieder einen Biss. Ich bin dran mit drillen und hole den Fisch ans Boot. ICh sehe dass es eine Palo ist, wir sehen ihre Kopfschläge 2m unter dem Boot und sie befreit sich #q Ich hab grad ne Pechsträhne. 
Bei weiterem drübertrollen gibt es keinen neuen Biss. Wir trollen weiter. Es tut sich nichts.
Dann wieder komplett aus dem nichts ein guter Biss. Mein Papa ist dran und holt den Fisch ran. Tadaaa eine Palo. Ich sage ihm er solle Bremse wegnehmen, weil ich glaube dass das der Fehler ist weshalb wir die Fische unterm Boot verlieren. Ob er mich überhaupt wahrnimmt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Es ist jedenfalls egal denn ich kann die Palo keschern und sicher ins Boot bringen. Den Drill haben wir auf Video! Ein schönes Tier! noch was größer als die letzten beiden. Wir messen mit dem Bogagrip 5kg. Teledieters Marke ist gefallen, wir sind gleichgezogen haben ihn aber mengenmäßig schon längst getoppt! :m
Der Fisch blutet mir das ganze Boot voll und piekst mir in die füße. 




Wir trollen wieder einige male drüber doch kriegen erneut keinen weiteren Biss. Sehr ungewöhnlich wo Palos oft zu mehreren unterwegs sind. Ich habe jetzt einen Köfi mit so einem merkwürdigen Knick montiert. Mein Papa mag den nicht aber die Alternative ist ein richtig fetter Köfi. Die Palos bissen aber alle auf relativ kleine und daher bevorzuge ich den mit dem Knick, der dreht immerhin nicht. Sollte also ok sein. Doch nichts interessiert sich für diesen. 2 Stunden oder so ziehen wir ihn hinterher. 
Dann an einem guten Spot, inzwischen ist es welliger, ein guter Biss. Der Fisch nimmt rasch 50m Schnur und ist dann ab. Der Anschlag hat nicht gesessen. Das war mal wieder mein Fisch, der dritte verlorene in 2 Tagen. Mir bleibt nun nichts anderes mehr übrig als den bereits montierten Riesenköfi anzuhängen. Ich habe ihn liebevoll " il enorme" getauft. Il enorme vermag aber hier keine weitere Palo zum Biss zu überreden. Wir trollen zurück, es ist bereits ungemütlich wellig und windig. Viele Kitesurfer versperren unseren Weg wo wir durch müssen. Vielleicht 2 Stunden trollen wir durch die mächtigen Wellen, das ganze ist anstrengend. Viel Konzentration und viel lenken. An der Stelle wo wir unsere 2. Palo in diesem Urlaub fingen gibt es einen guten Biss! Der Fisch nimmt erst Schnur und lässt sich dann aber ohne weitere große Fluchten von meinem Alten einholen. ICh steuere das Boot, das von den Wellen ständig gedreht wird um es meinem Papa zu vereinfachen. Filmen tue ich nicht denn die Kamera hat mein Papa wegen des starken Seegangs verstaut. Dann kommt der Fisch ans Boot, wieder Palo! Etwas kleiner als die letzte aber guter Fisch! Ich keschere ihn und dann haben wir unsere 2. Palo! Geil! Kurzen Film gemacht, Foto gibts garnicht. 
Dann keinen neuen Köfi mehr montiert, nur noch mit Vollgas in Richtung Sta Margarita Hafen. Sehr feuchte Angelegenheit. ICh bin richtig froh als ich endlich das ruhige Hafenwasser erreiche. Wir slippen flott und ich nehme die beiden Palos schonmal aus während mein Papa das Boot ausräumt. 
Die Tiere haben 5 und 4 kg . Echt nicht schlecht  Das wars dann auch mit Fischen für diesen Urlaub. Zuhause warten also die beiden und noch der Barrakuda vom Vortag auf ihre letzte Reise in den Kochtopf oder Gefrierschrank. 
Das Filettieren ist viel Arbeit. Die "Fluddelstücke" die anfallen, also eben nicht die schönsten Filets, verarbeiten wir direkt. Der Rest wird eingefroren. Vor allem beim Barrakuda fallen viele davon an, der hat nicht so festes Fleisch.
Meine Mama zaubert ein wunderbares Fischcurry daraus was besonders dem etwas würzigeren Barracuda zu gute kommt! Das haben wir nicht zum letzten mal gemacht. Die Palo hat ans sich sehr mildes, weißes Fleisch und ist ein absoluter Top Speisefisch! 








Hinter den beiden Palos stand jetzt aber auch eine 8 stündige anstrengende Ausfahrt, diese Fische muss man eben finden!

Das war die letzte Tour unseres Urlaubs. Ein Video gibts natürlich auch noch, viel Spaß damit.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekagEY7agzs&feature=youtu.be

Anglerisch war das mit Abstand unser bester Urlaub! Seit wir den Hennes vorne in mein Boot geklebt haben waren wir nie Schneider, ein echter Glücksbringer. Allen die nix fangen würde ich einen Wechsel zum 1.FC Köln also ans Herzen legen  
Die Bedingungen waren jedoch auch genial gut! Wir haben 8 Ausfahrten gemacht insgesamt. Das Eisfach ist voll. Soviel Glück mit dem Wetter muss man natürlich auch erstmal haben. 
Insgesamt haben wir 10 Fische beim Schleppangeln fangen können und weitere verloren. Also 4 Palomettas, 5 Barracudas und einen Bluefish. Wir hatten uns eine Palometta gewünscht, unsere erste. 4 hätten wir uns nicht zu träumen erwagt. Hinzu kommt natürlich noch der Dentex der ja ein absoluter Traumfisch ist und bei dessen Angelei wir nie mit hohen Erwartungen auflaufen, zu schwierig ist es ihn zu fangen. 
Ja und dann noch die Chance mein Thunfischtackle auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, 3 Thunfischbisse. Davor 2 gefangen und releasen können. Da nichtmal den Köder verloren  Die Melvas als spaßiger Ersat für die Bonitos und die Bacoretas als neue Spezies die auch ganz lecker ist. 
Wirklich ein genialer Urlaub. Hoffe ich konnte euch alle für eure kommenden Urlaube neu motivieren, die Fische sind bzw waren da! Freue mich über Feedback / Kritik
Euch allen einen schönen Bahnstreik,
Darionello


----------



## Franz_x (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

schade, dass Euer Urlaub schon vorbei ist und jetzt erstmal nix mehr kommt.....hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen! 
Habe mir auch mal wieder die ersten Seiten des Threads angeschaut - schön, was Du für eine Weiterentwicklung hingelegt hast.
Zu Deinen Aussteigern. In den Videos ist mir aufgefallen, dass ihr relativ steife Ruten fischt. Ich hatte im Süßwasser beim Hechtschleppen mal ein ähnliches Problem, d.h. viele Aussteiger und gerne direkt am Boot. Habe mir dann auf einen Tip weichere Schleppruten von Rhino besorgt und seit dem ist es wesentlich besser. Ich liefere die genaue Bezeichnung mal nach. Ich würde aber eh etwas leichteres Gerät nehmen, wenn keine Thune da sind. Beim Fischen vom Ufer auf Cuda, WoBa oder Goldmakrele usw. nehme ich eine 0,26 Schnur und Ruten mit max. 80g WG. Dann macht auch ein Cuda spaß und mit einer Goldmakrele geht es richtig ab . Aber beim Bootsfischen im Meer fehlt mir die Erfahrung.....
An Deiner Drilltechnik kann es evtl. aber auch noch liegen. Für mein Gefühl nimmst Du die Rute zu schnell nach vorne. Dadurch wird die Schnur locker und er Haken kann sich lösen. Kann aber auch sein, dass es auf den Videos nur so aussieht.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In dem Punkt mit der harten Rute stimme ich dir auf jeden Fall zu! Das ist garkeine Schlepprute sondern eine Jiggingrute, die ist dafür nicht gemacht. Im Drill sind uns nur 2 Fische ausgestiegen von 10. Bei der einen Palo saß der Anschlag nicht, bei den anderen beiden verlorenen Fischen war es in beiden Fällen unterm Boot und ich glaube dass die Bremse dann zu hart eingestellt war. Ne neue Rute wird noch kommen, hatte bisher einfach kein Problem mit Aussteigern. Es kann sein dass es daran liegt. Von der Technik möglich dass ich die Rute was zu schnell runternehme, allerdings siehste auch an Der Rutenspitze nix wenn die Schnur auf Spannung ist weil die einfach rel. hart ist. 
Für einen Cuda ist das total overtackled aber einen Dentex willst du von den Felsen fernhalten genauso wie einen Mero und es kann auch eine Serviola beißen, die machen auch richtig Rabatz. Und der böse Gegner in dem Falle ist sowieso die Palo, wenn da ne große mit 20kg kommt willst du keine kleine Rolle haben. Zumal ja immer viel Schnur so schon draußen ist.

Und natürlich danke für das Lob. Haben uns in der kurzen Zeit gut gemacht, das sehe ich genauso. Das Boot hat natürlich auch viel gebracht!


----------



## Franz_x (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

zum Thema Bremse mal was aus Bayern. Wir fischen an den großen Alpenseen mit speziellen Gerät auf Renken (vom Boot). Superfeine Rute die sich bis in Handteil zum Halbkreis biegt und eine Laufrolle ohne Bremse. Gebremst wird mit der feisten Bremse die es gibt - dem Zeigefinger :vik:. Hintergrund ist, dass die Renken superfein beissen und im Drill leicht ausschlitzen. Mit dieser Kombo geht es aber ziemlich gut und macht tierischen Spaß. 
Das Bremsen mit dem Zeigefinger habe ich mir auch beim "normalen" Fischen angewöhnt. D.h. ich habe die Bremse einen ticken zu leicht eingestellt und den Rest macht der Zeigefinger. So kann ich auf plötzliche Fluchten, vorm Boot oder Kescher, wenn nicht mehr viel Schnur im Wasser ist und die Schnurdehnung gering ist, gut reagieren. Während des Drills an der Rolle/Bremse zu fummeln ist mir zu riskant....

Grüße
Franz


----------



## ulfisch (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Phuuu ne ordentliche geflochtene die dir durch den Finger rauscht wenn ein Warmblüter mal abgeht.
Weiß nicht wäre mir ohne Handschuh zu riskant womöglich.

@Scorp toller Bericht mal wieder und schöne Videos
is mal wieder jammern auf hohem Niveau#h|supergri



> So ein Ärgernis. Wenn das der einzige Biss im Urlaub wäre weiß ich nicht wie man damit umgehen sollte


Willst Du zu mir in die Theraphie ich habe Erfahrung


Zum Thema Rute, da bin ich interessiert, ich will eine Bootsrute weil das Schleppen mit meiner 3m Spinnrute doch sehr suboptimal ist.
Ich habe schon eine, einen dicken Penn Prügel(20LB) aber mir schwebte etwas leichteres vor nämlich dachte ich eine slow Jigging Rute, die könnte ich natürlich zum Jiggen nehmen aber eben auch zum leichten Schleppen also Wobbler bis 15cm und Köfis(Meeräschen) 15cm ca. so dachte ich mir.

Ich werde nicht so tief fischen beim Jiggen 30-60m und mit max 100Gr.

Slow Jigging Ruten sollen ja parabolisch sein und würde Fluchten gut abfangen können.

Jetzt bin ich da etwas unsicher geworden.


----------



## zulu (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario !

Gratuliere zu Euren Fängen.
Respekt ! 

Jetzt habt Ihr nicht nur Glück, sondern Ihr habt es einfach "drauf".

Die jahrelange Arbeit hat sich gelohnt.

Deine Berichte machen Spaß und vor allem vielen Leuten Mut es auch zu probieren in dem angeblich so lehr gefischten Mittelmeer.

Könntest Du uns vielleicht noch beschreiben wie Du das mit dem Köderfisch Schleppen machst ?

Welche Köder nimmst Du ?

Wie sieht das System aus, was für Haken Wirbel usw.

Wie tief , wie schnell.

Was ist sonst noch wichtig beim Naturköder Schleppen.

???

|wavey:

z.


----------



## W-Lahn (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Scorp: Fettes Petri!! 
Wirklich beeindruckend was ihr diese Saison rausgezaubert habt #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs!

Ulfisch: Natürlich ist das jammern auf hohem Niveau, ich hoffe ich muss nie auf deine Therapie zurückkommen!!!
Was die Rute betrifft haben wir natürlich sehr unterschiedliche Anforderungen denke ich. Ich persönlich mag keine komplett parabolischen Ruten. 

@zulu Ja es ist wenn man einmal einigermaßen weiß wies geht nicht unmöglich gut zu fangen. Aber jemanden der die Bedingungen dort kennt ist als Mentor da natürlich sehr hilfreich. Da habe ich enorm von profitiert. Einige Sachen wurden mir verraten wo ich gebeten wurde nichts zu zu schreiben. Da werde ich mich dran halten. 

Aber um trotzdem auf deine Fragen einzugehen. Ich glaube die Art des verwendeten Köderfischs ist relativ egal. Ich verwende eigentlich immer Makrelen oder Bastardmakrelen (Verrat und sorrel). Ich finde dass die sich leichter montieren lassen als beispielsweise eine Meeräsche. Wie bereits erwähnt ist entscheidend dass der Köderfisch nicht dreht oder so. Ein zweiter Punkt ist dass der Fisch durch den Wasserdruck nicht nach hinten rutscht. Ich montiere immer mit einem 1/0er Drilling oder ähnlich, Einzelhaken gehen auch. Dieser ist an einer Stahlschnur mit einer Öse vornedran. Ich ziehe das dann mit einer Nadel durch den Fisch vom After anfangend. Vorne befestige ich dann das ganze mit einem elastischen Garn. Dabei verschließe ich das Maul. Dann einen Karabiner an der Hauptschnur und dort einhaken, es kann vom Vorteil sein den Karabiner auch durchs Maul zu Haken, dann ist die fixierung gewährleistet. 
Tiefe ist sehr variabel, angepasst an die Art der fischerei und das Terrain. 
Geschwindigkeit so um 2-4 Knoten. ICh mache das nach Gefühl ohne es abzumessen. 
Kalmare eignen sich auch als deadbait, das hab ich aber diesen Urlaub nicht gemacht.


----------



## broki (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

geil scorp! auch von mir fettes petri! was mich noch interessieren würde wäre wie du auf tiefe kommst.. bzw. wie das genau aussieht. welche bleie, abstände usw. gruss broki


----------



## Franz_x (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Ulfisch: Ich schleppe bei uns mit der "Rhino Trolling Team Dive Master", habe allerdings noch das alte Modell, nicht die II. Ist eine schöne Rute zum günstigen Kurs. Nehme sie für Hecht und Seefo her. Wird wohl auch zum Lachsschleppen eingesetzt - sollte also im Mittelmeer auch gehen.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Franz_x (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch eine andere Frage. Ich nehme im Süßwasser gerne die savage gear lip scull mit Köderfisch zum Schleppen her. Geht das nicht auch im Mittelmeer?

Grüße
Franz


----------



## zulu (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ok , Dario 
kann ich verstehen
ich verrate auch nicht alles


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aber du hast mir Jungwobas geschickt  

Ich weiß nicht. Prinzipiell spricht nichts gegen diese Dinger aber Fischen tut sie bei uns keiner, kannst es ja einfach ausprobieren. Brauchen tut man sie jedenfalls nicht.

Es gibt verschiedenste Methoden auf Tiefe zu kommen, sofern das überhaupt nötig ist. Ich persönlich hätte gerne auch einen Downrigger, das ist schon ganz cool aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. Das wäre aber wesentlich einfacher als mit Blei auf tiefe zu gehen, aber ich werde wohl dabei bleiben müssen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario ,da hat wirklich alles gepasst:Hungrige Fische ,super Wetter  und viel Anglerglück.
Obwohl ich das so seh :Ein guter Fisch ist Glück,zwei sind viel Glück,3,4,5,6 gute Fische sind kein Glück mehr ,sondern da gehört schon Können dazu. Z.hat das ja auch schon so ähnlich formuliert.
Und ein guter Lehrer ist natürlich hilfreich,damit man nicht alles selbst raustüfteln muss.Wer hat schon genug Zeit dafür....
mich spornt das auch nochmal an für nächstes Jahr.
TL Dieter


----------



## Franz_x (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Dario,

bin im Urlaub ja ohne Boot unterwegs...... und im Urlaub steht Fischen nicht an erster Stelle bei mir. Mal nebenbei von der Badedecke oder schnell für ein zwei Stunden in der Nacht, mehr auch nicht. Boot ist mir für die paar Stunden einfach zu teuer.
Thema Downrigger: Du kannst dir ja mit dem Handteil von Deinen "Prügelruten" und Multirolle einen Behelfs-DR machen. Funktioniert zum Ausprobieren auch wunderbar. Dann hast Du nur die Ausgabe für das Blei und den Clip.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

och ja Franz aber wie du siehst komm ich ohne downrigger auch gut klar. Ich habe nicht vor die Rute zu zersägen...
Es ist wie ihr sagt. Das ist nicht mehr alles nur Glück, es beweist dass wir mit der richtigen Methode fischen! und mir gefällt das so ganz gut  aber es waren natürlich auch ideale Bedingungen und Fische waren da. Die gopro hat sich auch gelohnt 
Ich könnte im Winter dann Sepiafischen machen und ein bisschen erklären wenn da Bedarf ist. 
Und mit meiner RedArc hab ich auch noch Sorgen die ihr lösen dürft.


----------



## Franz_x (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du sollst ja auch nix zersägen, sondern nur das Handteil hernehmen....


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dafür muss ich aber sägen....


----------



## Franz_x (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ok, Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich eine 2-teilige Rute die vor der Steckverbindung einen Ring hat.....Aber vielleicht ist Dir ja demnäxt ein Thun behilflich und bricht Deine Rute an der richtigen Stelle.....


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die MC bricht nicht


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee im Ernst ,sowas hab ich mir auch gebaut aus einer uralten ausgemusterten Brandungskombi.selbstgegossene Bleie unten dran mit so nem Clip drauf wo man die Schnur einklemmen kann.
Funzt ganz gut  ,hat aber auch manchmal seine Mucken.Und wie man sieht gehts auch anders.


----------



## polakgd (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

petri an alle fänger.
ihr habt ja mega fische hier.

wollte nächsten sommer mal nach kroatien vom ufer aus bischen angeln und hauptsächlich mit der familie urlaub machen.
wir waren früher immer in der nähe von sibenik. dort hat es uns eigentlich auch immer gut gefallen. für das angeln war es auch okay. habe nicht viel gefangen, jedoch konnte man viele kleine fische am ufer durch schnorcheln beobachten. habe gelesen das die fische lieber am felsigem ufer verweilen als am sandstrand. macht ja auch sinn. mehr versteckmöglichkeiten usw.
nächstes jahr wollten wir warscheinlich in den süden von kroatien. dort gibts es mehr oder nur sandstrand. weswegen ich mir sorgen um das fischen mache. werde ja nur vom ufer angeln können. vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen wie es im süden genauer aussieht und wie man dort am besten vom ufer auf sepia angelt. stelle mir dort am besten den hafen vor oder vielleicht ein felsigen untergrund(fals ich dort so was finde)


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey
Also Sepiaangeln ist zumindest bei mir im Sommer nichts, da beißen sie einfach nicht. Aber Sand ist gut für die, da angeln wir nur drauf. Allerdings vom Boot. 
Sandstrände sind nicht schlecht zum Angeln. Es gibt zwar weniger Fische, dafür sind die aber auch ziemlich alle ganz gut. Also z.B. Doraden, Sargos, Wolfsbarsch halten sich auch gerne auf Sand auf. Die Palometta ist auch nur bei Sandstränden und der Bluefish ist dort dann vermutlich auch vertreten. Jetzt hängt das aber auch alles vom lokalen ab wo ich dir nix zu sagen kann. Ein großes Problem ist dass sich meist auch Touris am Sandstrand tummeln...
Bei mir ist jetzt ein neues Echolot im Anflug, mal sehen ob es vorm Winterurlaub noch ankommt. Hat 4 Wochen Lieferzeit :E


----------



## polakgd (17. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke für die antwort.
sepia kann man dort woll fangen. nicht besonders gut, aber es geht. werde woll warschenlich da finfahren wo immer und auf sepia und dorade versuchen. hatte zwar noch nie eine aber kann ja sein das eine aus versehen zubeißt. sonst gibts halt nur den beifang. schrieftbarsche und so weiter
...eventuel noch auf hornis versuchen, aber nur denn wenn ich ein paar schöne sichte.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Häng doch mal einen Hornie lebend an einen Ballon und lass ihn raustreiben wenn es möglich ist. Damit hast du gute Chancen, denke ich.


----------



## jeanneau34 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo den Forumsteilnehmern

Nach längerer Abwesenheit eine kurze Wortmeldung zum Thema 
"Mittelmeer".
Habe heuer einen Segeltörn von Alicante nach Kroatien (Murter)
mit 2 Freunden unternommen.
Geangelt wurde natürlich auch.
Die Spitze dabei: Ca. 50 Nm vor Sardinen 2 heftige Bisse in 10 
Minutenabstand. Meine 80 Lbs-Ausrüstung war aber leider
der Belastung nicht gewachsen. Vorfachbruch nach 2 Minuten.
Gefühlt waren es bestimmt 100 Kg Thunfische.
Aber ich komme dort bestimmt wieder vorbei.

Gruß an alle
Günther


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die werden noch größer bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## polakgd (20. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Häng doch mal einen Hornie lebend an einen Ballon und lass ihn raustreiben wenn es möglich ist. Damit hast du gute Chancen, denke ich.



was fängt man den auf hornis?


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mahis  oder Blaubarsch z.B.:
In GRE kenne ich einen, der Ködert 40cm Hornies am Rücken mit lediglich einem Drilling und lässt sie an der Leine raus schwimmen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn was da ist frisst es den Hornie schon. Es gehört aber natürlich Glück dazu.


----------



## polakgd (22. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wenn was da ist frisst es den Hornie schon. Es gehört aber natürlich Glück dazu.



ja ja glück ist immer wehr wichtig.
danke für die anregungen. kriegt man auch was wenn man ein hering rausschwimmen läst. bin mir nicht so sicher ob ich ein horni fange


----------



## Franz_x (22. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

klar, wenn Du den Hering von Münster lebend bis nach Kroatien bringst.......
Spaß beiseite - wenn kein Hornhecht da ist, dann fang Dir halt eine kleine Meeräsche (15 -20 cm).

Grüße
F.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo auch immer man in Münster einen lebenden Hering bekommt...
Hier mal noch ein kleines Video von 2 Schnorchelgängen ausm Herbst https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLnS1Nrv7z0


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jetzt hab ich mal ne frage - spanien, sagunto. typisches fast trockengefallenes bächlein ins meer, vor der boca ein steiniger querriegel, über den man gut ans meer hüpfen konnte. ich war als spazi unterwegs (spaziergänger), die ruhe etc. genießend - auf einmal lautes männgmänngmänng - ein moped, mann, plastikeimer, angel. 
aha, dachte ich, moped in reserva, spanien eben. der mann war locker 50 - aber wieseflink. moped abstellen, rute schnappen (nix "tackle": rute rolle,fette boia, fettich),, eimer auf, lebende ca. 30er meeräsche im rücken angeködert, ein paar sprünge über die steine bis fast meer und dann die äsche mit schwung vor dem querriegel platziert. 
keine 2 minuten und er zieht einfach so einen ca. 1m langen fisch raus. hüpft zurück, montiert neu und: dacapo!

macht er 4x, keine halbe stunde. beute aufs moped und ab - aber nicht ohne meine radebrechende frage "watn fisch?"

hat was von porco gemurmelt, als schwein - ja, und seitdem rätsel ich, was der da wohl so fachmännisch abgeräumt hat.

fisch hatte makrelenstatur - aber fett.

jemand 'ne idee, welche "schweine" er gemeint hat?


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Definiere doch bitte mal Makrelenstatur. Palometta wird gerne mit lebenden Meeräschen gefangen, ist gerne vor Flussmündungen und meistens nicht alleine.


----------



## Salt (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Große Bluefish könnte auch sein.... aber ich hätte vermutet du erkennst diese Fische, Jose?


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

dank euch. ich denk es war bluefish.

@Salt damals kannte ich noch keine meeresfische


----------



## Salt (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Jose, 
 ach so...klang für mich als wenn das erst vor kurzem war 

 Wie lange ist das denn schon her?


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin,

könnte mir bitte mal jemand das Salzwasserjiggen erklären? Wie in meinem Mallorca Thread hier unter Angeln in Europa zu lesen ist, möchte ich vor Mallorca auf kleine Thunfische angeln. Mit Spinnrute vom Boot aus. Albacore, Skipjack usw.

Ich seh mir schon immer fleißig Videos im Netz an aber so richtig schlau werde ich daraus noch nicht. Jiggen und Poppern scheint das Mittel der Wahl zu sein.

Was für Köder werden verwendet, welche Gewichtsklassen und wie führt man sie? Ich hab leider gar keinen Plan...

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand das erklärt, bevor ich jetzt voreilig falsches Equipment anschaffe...

Grüße!


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> Hi Jose,
> ach so...klang für mich als wenn das erst vor kurzem war
> 
> Wie lange ist das denn schon her?



76 oder so


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jiggen mit der spinrute, da fängts schon an. Jigcasting? Sind kleine Thunfische richtige Thunfische in klein oder was anderes? Also Little Thunny, Bonito etc. 
Den Zusammenhang zwischen Bluefish und Makrelenstatur hab ich jetzt immer noch nicht erkannt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Jiggen mit der spinrute, da fängts schon an. Jigcasting?



Sag Du es mir bitte. Ich möchte aktiv mit Kunstködern fischen und gelesen habe ich bisher von Jiggs und Poppern. 
Welche Ruten/Rollen Combo  benötige ich? Welche Köder brauche ich?

Da ich in Zukunft öfter auf dem Mittelmeer sein werde, bin ich auch gewillt mir gutes und ggfs. umfangreiches Equipment zu kaufen. Nur welches?



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sind kleine Thunfische richtige Thunfische in klein oder was anderes? Also Little Thunny, Bonito etc.



Zielfisch: Little Tunny, Albacore, Skipjack, Bacoreta usw. bei mir scheitert's ja schon an der korrekten Benennung. 

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## ulfisch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich Angele jetzt den 6. oder 7. Urlaub am Mittelmeer(Griechenland) und folgender Krams kristallisiert sich bei mir heraus.

-Spinnrute 2,70 bis 3,20m  ca. 40Gr. zum Wobblern und viel Topwater fischen.
-Spinnrute oder Spirorute zum Spirofischen WG bis ca. 50Gr
-Ul Spinnrute zum Spass haben|supergri
-Shorejiggingrute für Jigs bis ca. 80Gr. würde ich eventuell  auch zum Poppern nehmen aber k.A. ob das dann geht

2 Brandungsruten bis 150Gr.(ich habe allerdings kaum Wellengang) ich fisch Bleie mit 100Gr.

Boot:
1-2 Trollingruten(ich benutze bisher meist meine Spinnruten)
und vielleicht ne Jiggrute für das Boot.


Das sind alles Ruten/Combos, die ich über kurz oder lang haben möchte. bzw. schon habe.


Ich benutze eine günstige Brandungsrute a. 50 Euro k.A. wie sie heißt ich habe sie mir unten gekauft.

Die Penn Serie finde ich eigentlich ganz gut für die Preise
jetzt ist mir aber die SW Spin im Urlaub gebrochen(ohne Drill)
und bei der Travel SW Spin(80Gr.) ist die Steckverbindung locker aber die muss man nur einkleben.
Die SW Boat 20LB setzt nur massiv Grünspan an und die Farbe blättert aber ich schinde sie auch.
Mit der SW Boat habe ich auch Spinnfischen betrieben, ging ganz passabel.
Insgesamt aber eine Preiswerte nützliche Serie.
Mahis bis 50cm und Bonitos ebenfalls knapp 50cm waren bisher Null Problem.

Das Problem ist der Rutentransport mit dem Flugzeug, das kann leider teuer werden.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe über meine Fischerei im Herbst ausführlich berichtet. Wenn du da mal rein gucken magst. Da steht auch schonmal bisschen was zum Tackle drin.


----------



## ttt134 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe letzten Sommmer in Kroatien viele kleine Brassen, ein paar größere  essbare Goldbrassen, einen kleinen und einen gut essbaren Wolfsbarsch, mit dem richtigen Köder (so nen kleiner gummijig mit Gummfransen) bei JEDEM(!) wirklich jedem Wurf einen kleinen schriftbarsch, Meeräschen, Gelbstriemen und Nachts mir unbekannte Fische in der form von Makrelen und aussehen wie ne mischung aus  Brasse und Gelbstriemen gefangen. ach ja und die mir unbekannten Fische haben gestunken und waren seehr ausdauernd und kraftvoll 
Ps: Rechtschreibfehler können gut sein, habs von meinem handy         geschrieben...  |uhoh:


----------



## ttt134 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.pescadoradagigante.com/principal/cebos-de-la-dorada/

Der Typ ist unglaublich... Seht euch mal seine Videos an wenn ihr riesige Goldbrassen sehen wollt :k


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ ulfisch und scorp10n77
Danke Euch. Das alles hilft mir aber alles nur sehr begrenzt weiter. Das genannte Gerät scheint nur sehr begrenzt für meinen Einsatzzweck geeignet zu sein. 

Ich werd mich noch mal in anderen Foren umsehen. Scheint hier nur begrenzte Erfahrungswerte zu geben. Trotzdem Danke Euch!


----------



## Franz_x (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Findling,

mir ging es ähnlich, als ich mit der Uferfischerei und Naturköder im Mittelmeer nicht so recht weiter kam. Was mir gut geholfen hat, waren italienische Angelforen. Wenn man die Landessprache  etwas kann und dann noch mit Englisch aushilft, bekommt man so bei weitem bessere Tips als hier. Ist aber auch klar. Wenn ein Spanier auf Lachs oder Meefo. fischen will, dann sollte der auch eher Dich fragen, als einen spanischen Angelkollegen, der zum Urlaubstrolling auf Rügen war.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also mir fehlt jetzt aber auch ehrlich gesagt ne konkrete Vorstellung davon was du genau suchst.


----------



## Andre´ (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Er meint höchstwahrscheinlich Speedjiggen vom Boot aus.


Köder runter lassen und mit max Speed hochwuchten bis dir die Arme abfallen. Da gibts spezielle Ruten dafür mit ganz weicher Spitze die die Schläge der Fische gut abpuffern weil es sonst Ausschlitzer ohne Ende hagelt. 
Hier sieht man die Ruten gut in Aktion:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAFdsYpBW7s

Und hier gut wie schnell das sein soll:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYLgix1w0Js&list=PLFD1B498982D2C3FF

Er kann ja aber auch einfach sagen was er will ^^


----------



## STRULIK (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Im Urlaub in Italien habe mit garnelen 3 doraden erwischt. Viele italiener haben mit bibi Wurm gefischt. Soll nee Geheimwaffe vom Ufer aus sein#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na wenn damit so viele fischen ists es wohl kaum eine Geheimwaffe 

Also wenn du nochmal genauer präzisierst welche Methode du anstrebst, vom Boot oder vom Ufer, dann kann man auch nochmal konkreter schauen. Generell hat Franz aber natürlich recht. Die geeigneten Sachen gibts ja auch oft auf dem deutschen Markt kaum bis garnicht. Kaufe sehr viel im Ausland.


----------



## polakgd (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wo auch immer man in Münster einen lebenden Hering bekommt...
> Hier mal noch ein kleines Video von 2 Schnorchelgängen ausm Herbst https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLnS1Nrv7z0




tolles video. die schnecke ist klasse


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke. Die sieht man bei uns nur sehr selten, ist glaube ich eine Plattwurmart. Habs aber nicht mehr im Kopf.
Am Samstag fahre ich über den Jahreswechsel und die Feiertage wieder runter. Freu mich schon!


----------



## polakgd (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Danke. Die sieht man bei uns nur sehr selten, ist glaube ich eine Plattwurmart. Habs aber nicht mehr im Kopf.
> Am Samstag fahre ich über den Jahreswechsel und die Feiertage wieder runter. Freu mich schon!



dann wünsch ich dir und deiner familie schöne feiertage und dicke fische


----------



## ulfisch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg Scorp und schönen Urlaub.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch beiden! Werde mal gucken dass ich ein Video über die Sepiatechnik mache, falls es euch interessiert. 
Drückt mir die Daumen mit dem Wetter, zur Zeit immer sehr viel Wind aber Montag sieht gut aus.
Habe kräftig aufgestockt. Habe mir eine Shimano Biomaster 4000 SW gegönnt fürs Spinfischen usw. Mein Onkel ebenfalls. Und dann mein neues Echo auch im Gepäck. Zusätzlich noch 1800m Fireline, einmal richtig gegönnt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Servus Findling,
> 
> mir ging es ähnlich, als ich mit der Uferfischerei und Naturköder im Mittelmeer nicht so recht weiter kam. Was mir gut geholfen hat, waren italienische Angelforen. Wenn man die Landessprache  etwas kann und dann noch mit Englisch aushilft, bekommt man so bei weitem bessere Tips als hier. Ist aber auch klar. Wenn ein Spanier auf Lachs oder Meefo. fischen will, dann sollte der auch eher Dich fragen, als einen spanischen Angelkollegen, der zum Urlaubstrolling auf Rügen war.
> 
> ...



Das versuche ich, Danke dafür! 




Andre´ schrieb:


> Er meint höchstwahrscheinlich Speedjiggen vom Boot aus.
> 
> 
> Köder runter lassen und mit max Speed hochwuchten bis dir die Arme abfallen. Da gibts spezielle Ruten dafür mit ganz weicher Spitze die die Schläge der Fische gut abpuffern weil es sonst Ausschlitzer ohne Ende hagelt.
> ...



Speedjigging, das ist es, Danke! 
Ich kannte nicht einmal den Begriff. Bei den einschlägigen Videos auf YouTube war immer nur von Jigging die Rede.

Weiterhin würde ich auch gerne Poppern, soll auch ganz gut gehen. 

Von beidem habe ich aber keine Ahnung komme aber langsam und stetig vorwärts. 
Wie gesagt, ich möchte auf Albacore, Skipjacks und Little Tunny angeln und zwar schleppen und aktiv.

Inzwischen habe ich gelernt, dass die Ruten zum Speedjigging mind. 200gr WG haben sollten, eher mehr und die Rolle mind. eine 8000er sein sollte, besser 10000er. Geflochtene Schnur 0,30er. 
Hat jetzt noch jemand konkrete Köder-, oder Rutentipps oder sonstige Hinweise, gerne auch zu anderen Methoden die zielführend sind?



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also mir fehlt jetzt aber auch ehrlich gesagt ne konkrete Vorstellung davon was du genau suchst.



Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was ich noch großartig an Hinweisen geben könnte. Wer so etwas schon mal gemacht hat, sollte doch nun eigentlich wissen wovon die Rede ist. 

Also falls noch jemand Tipps und Erfahrungswerte hat, gerne mitteilen, würde mich freuen. 

Grüße!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe dir in den anderen Thread mein Wissen geschrieben. Da waren erheblich mehr Infos drin. Hatte es nur nicht gesehen dass du noch woanders gefragt hast.


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab ich grad gesehn, vielen Dank, das hilft mir schon weiter!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja wenn du noch was wissen willst sag bescheid. Bin nur ab samstag erstmal im urlaub


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja meine Petrijünger vom Mittelmeer, was ist denn hier los? Alles so still. Alle am Fischen oder keiner was zum Angeln unterm Baum gehabt? Damit euch nicht langweilig wird werd ich dann mal wieder ein bisschen Sonnenlicht und Fisch in die trüben Wintertage bringen. Aber vorher erstmal allen ein frohes neues Jahr. Auf das ihr gesund bleibt und eure Vorhaben gut gelingen mögen! 

Nun gut. Ich habe für diesen Winter ordentlich aufgestockt. Ein neues, besseres Echolot dabei und habe mir eine Shimano Biomaster 4000SW gegönnt. 
Winter ist bei uns üblicherweise Zeit fürs Rockfishing auf Wolfsbarsch und Sargo ebenso wie für die Fischerei auf Tintenfische in meiner Bucht. Dies Jahr ist aber anscheinend alles etwas anders. Josep fing kurz vor Beginn unseres Urlaub beim Wolfsbarschtrolling eine schöne Palometta. Thunfische sollte es angeblich auch noch einige geben. Insgesamt ist der Winter sehr mild gewesen bisher und die Wassertemperatur lag noch bei 15°C. 
Am ersten Tag nach Ankunft haben wir dann erstmal das Echolot montiert und direkt das schöne Wetter genossen. Für den nächsten Tag hatte ich mich derweil schonmal mit Jesus und dem wildfishingteam verabredet um am Cap de Creus nachzuschauen was so geht. Eventuell einige Würfe auf Thun machen. Weil es am Vortag guten Nordwind gegeben hatte hoffte ich auf übrig gebliebene Welle aus Nord die uns genügend Schaum an den Felsen produziert um auf Sargos und Wölfe zu angeln ohne lästigen Wind. Dem war auch so, die Welle war sogar ganz ordentlich. Wir haben dann auch versucht welche zu erwischen doch da gabs lediglich einen Fehlbiss von einem Sargo. Wir sahen auch einen einzelnen Thun springen. 
Haben uns dann entschlossen eine Runde auf Dentex und gesellen vor der ruhigeren Küste zu schleppen.  Auf dem Weg zur Stelle sehe ich einige Möwen in einer Bucht sitzen. Ein Blick lohnt sich, das Echolot zeigt ja vielleicht was drunter an. Das Echolot ist um Welten besser, zeigt viel mehr an und hat keine Ausfälle wie das alte.
Haben dann bei den Möwen Casting Jigs geworfen. Ich jigge vom 17m tiefen Grund fast senkrecht zum Boot hoch. Da schwimmt irgendwas hinterher. War das jetzt Einbildung? Wieder runter und wieder hoch. Wieder gedacht dass was hinterher kommt. Muss ja ne Täuschung sein vom Taumeln des Jigs oder so. Wieder runter, hoch und Biss. Ein schöner Pagell lässt sich zum Anbiss überreden. Also doch keine optische Täuschung. Schönes Tier. 





Und dann kommen unweit von uns einige Fische hoch an die Oberfläche. Wir können eine Oblada ergattern. Leider beißt dann dort nichts weiter obwohl die Fische nochmal hochkommen. Dann ist auch Schluss mit Aktivität. Wir fangen an zu trollen. 
Wir sehen dann noch 2x Thunfischaktivitäten aber sind nicht rechtzeitig da um sie anzuwerfen. Sie sind auch nicht nochmal hochgekommen.
Erster Tag nichts sonderlich erwähnenswertes, aber schönes Wetter und auch nicht Schneider. Insbesondere der Pagell ist ein sehr guter Speisefisch. Müssen wir nur noch was zu fangen um eine 4 Personenmahlzeit draus werden zu lassen! 





Die Jungs die nach Norden gefahren waren, dort wo es deutlich welliger war, hatten mehr Glück mit Thunfischen und konnten auch welche zum Anbeißen überreden. 
Habe trotzdem ein kleines Video zusammengeschnitten. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKrGePh1Iow


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee,nix los.Winterschlaf
Ich selbst war auch furchtbar busy die letzten Wochen ,wird erst jetzt langsam besser.Fange grade an ,meine diesjährige Einkaufsliste zusammenzustellen,ansonsten ist Winterruhe angesagt.
Dachte schon , dich hätten die Fische verfrühstückt .
Da kommt doch bestimmt noch ein weiterer Bericht nach??


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nix los. Winterschlaf. Das sind Stichpunkte zum Weitermachen. Denn so lief es leider bei der Angelei auf die Kopffüßer. Das Wasser mit 15 Grad anscheinend noch zu warm, vorher eine Windperiode über 2 Wochen und das ist wohl auch schlecht. Jedenfalls gestaltete sich diese Angelei als deutlich schlechter wie im letzten Jahr, wo man 20 Stück an einem Tag fangen konnte. 

Ich will auf die Tage wo wir das gemacht haben jetzt auch gar nicht groß weiter eingehen. Es waren immer Fänge möglich, vor allem eben direkt morgens. Aber dann war meist irgendwann Schluss. Unser Maximum an gefangenen Tinties an einem Tag war 6 Stück. Schon ok. Wir haben auch im gesamten Urlaub etwas über 20 zusammengekriegt. 

Auf einen Tag will ich aber doch noch eingehen. Wir sind nach dem Sepionelloangeln aufgebrochen zur Felsküste und haben uns am Livebait probiert. Dummerweise waren unsere Kalmare, die ich bevorzugt hätte, da nicht mehr live sondern nur noch Bait. Also die lebende Sepie dran. Während wir das betrieben haben ist einmal 10m hinter unserem Boot ein kleiner Thunfisch rausgesprungen. Irgendwann hatten wir dann einen Hänger und haben den Sepionello samt Montage versenkt. Ich habe das mit dem Livebait noch nicht so 100% raus. Vom sotos style noch weit entfernt. Eigentlich wollten wir gerne einen Mero (Zackenbarsch) oder Dentex oder Serviola. Tja. Dem war nicht so. 
Auf dem Rückweg dann aktive Vögel gesehen. Die komplette Bucht von Almadrava war voll mit Sardienen die von Obladas und sicherlich auch anderem Zeugs gejagt wurden. Vor der Bucht kamen immer mal wieder Thunfische hoch, die sicherlich die Sardinen dort hinein getrieben hatten. Haben jedoch keinen fangen können. Insgesamt waren auch trotz der für den Urlaub denke ich besten Aktivität nur wenige Würfe möglich. Das ganze nicht konzentriert genug, nicht genug Tiere um wirklich etwas bestücken zu können. Bin ja auch nicht so schnell mit meinem Boot. 
Haben uns aber in der Bucht von Almadrava zwei von den dort jagenden Obladas erjiggt und woanders noch einen kleinen Pagell am Jig gefangen. 




Das ganze war dann eine anständige Portion für Pescado al horno, Fisch auf Gemüsebett im Ofen. Richtig lecker! 




Habe auch hier von den Aktivitäten nochmal ein Video zusammengeschnitten. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIW-gbN4mqw

Und hier noch ein schöner Sonnenaufgang wie wir sie im Winter morgens oft genießen konnten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Einmal sind wir auch nachmittags erst rausgefahren, denn der Wind flaute ab und es gab einige aktive Vögel. Wir konnten dann direkt vor unserem Hafen 2 Stunden Action genießen. An 2 Stellen kamen immer wieder Fische hoch. 
Sobald man zu einer fetten Action hinfuhr wurde die weniger, alle Vögel verzogen sich und es ging hinter dir, wo du herkommst wieder richtig los! Ich habe bestimmt 50 Würfe in die Frenzies gemacht, mit dem Jig und dem Jig und mit dem kleinen Minnow. Ich habe einen einzigen Biss bekommen der sich schnell wieder befreite und ansonsten nur kleine anxoves geschlenzt. Das sagt einem dann schon wie dich diese dort standen. Ich weiß nicht welche Fische es waren. Sie kamen stets alle aus einer Richtung, gingen einmal in den Schwarm und man sah die Wellen über jedem einzelnen Fisch vom weggedrückten Wasser. Gesprungen sind sie nicht und es war auch kein durcheinander Fressen. Immer relativ organisiert. Hatten an mehreren Tagen solche Frenzies, aber die meisten an diesem Abend. Ich weiß nicht was es für Fische waren, denn sie bissen ja nie. Aber die Vermutung steht auf Melvas. 
Aber Schneider wurde Hennes auch diesen Tag nicht, denn wir fingen nachher noch einen Kalmar. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Wir haben den Hennes Ende unseres Osterurlaubs vorne ins Boot geklebt. Im Mai damit einmal geangelt und direkt gefangen. Seitdem sind wir auf meinem Boot nie mehr Schneider gewesen mit dem Hennes! Was für eine Serie, wenn der effzeh in der Liga doch nur halb so erfolgreich wäre #t

Noch einen Sonnenaufgang:




Und einen Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zum Angeln auf Tintenfische: Ich habe wie ich es angekündigt habe ein Video dazu gemacht. Es ist aber zugegebenermaßen nur sehr oberflächlich erklärt. Das ist mehreren Umständen geschuldet. Erstens habe ich alles erklärt und mein Papa hat anstatt einem Video ein Foto geschossen :E Dann musste ich nochmal alles erklären und das ist eben nicht mehr so ausführlich geworden. Ich würde gerne noch einmal auf weitere Aspekte eingehen wie z.B. die Köderwahl, die Kombinationen etc. Außerdem möchte ich noch die Bisserkennung reinbringen, dafür sind die Sequenzen aber einfach ungeeignet die wir gedreht haben. Ist nicht so einfach. Und der schwerwiegenste Aspekt ist einfach, dass es so schlecht lief. Wenn du deutlich weniger fängst als sonst dann lässt sich einfach nicht so schön ein Video drehen. Ich hoffe, dass das Video euch trotzdem ein bisschen hilft und interessant ist. 
Wenn es Ostern oder nächsten Winter besser läuft werde ich nochmal ausführlicher daran gehen und dann hoffentlich einige weitere Aspekte mit einbringen die ich für wichtig erachte und sie auch mit schönen Fängen untermalen können. Für Anregungen bin ich gern zu haben und wenn es so Fragen gibt werde ich auch mein bestes geben. Ich persönlich würde jedem mal raten diese Angelei mal auszuprobieren sofern sie in euren Gefilden funktioniert. Ist sehr spaßig und kommt gutes, leckeres Essen bei rum!
Und abonniert doch meinen Channel, wenn ihr es noch nicht getan habt.  
Hier das Video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyNZPMXjggQ


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario ,das konnte ja nicht so weiter gehen mit den dicken Fischen.  


> Ich weiß nicht was es für Fische waren, denn sie bissen ja nie. Aber die Vermutung steht auf Melvas.


Ja ,oder Bonitos?
Vielleicht hättest du die gehakten Anchovas mal als Köder versuchen sollen?
Kalamari+Sepias .lecker für die paella.Habe noch nicht sehr viele gefangen,wenn dann mit einzelnen vorbebleiten Squids an der leichten Jigrute.Die Bisse erkennt man dabei leicht.Die richtige Stelle+Zeit(Sommer ist wohl nicht so gut) +richtigen Squid(Farbe+Größe) zu finden war immer das schwierigste.
Muss mal deine Montage probieren im Mai klappt das evtl noch....
ist leider noch lange hin :c


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario! Jepp, im Winter is es nich leicht seine Fischtruhe zu füllen....und dennoch was gefangen ! 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Jungs das ist leider wirklich so. Ganz fertig bin ich aber noch nicht. Hab noch 2 Angeltage.
Nach den Erfolgen die wir beim Jiggen hatten, obwohl wir es immer nur sehr kurz probiert hatten, wollten wir uns dieser Technik nochmal widmen. Das war unter anderem auch dem geschuldet, dass die Sepiaangelei immer schlechter wurde. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt hatten wir in mehreren Stunden nur noch 2 Tiere. Jetzt wollten wir alles oder nichts gehen. Beim jiggen mit Vinilos ist es schließlich möglich einen Dentex zu holen wie wir es schon im Herbst bewiesen haben und Jesus einige Tage zuvor. Allerdings gingen mir die Vinilos aus. Wir hatten nur noch einen. 

Also für den nächsten Tag geplant nach Cadaques zu fahren. Am morgen dort angekommen trafen wir erstmal Jordi und Jesus. Jesus schenkte mir darauf hin einen von seinen Black Minnows 160 und erhielt dafür Vino caliente (Glühwein) und Stollenkonfekt  ISt ja schließlich Weihnachten. Jordi und Jesus wollten auch auf Thunfisch probieren, das stellte ich aber eher hinten an. Trotzdem hatte ich die Rute dabei, hab allerdings garnichts gesehen. 
Nachdem wir ein bisschen gesmalltalkt hatten und alles vorbereitet war sind wir dann losgefahren. Jesus und Jordi waren schon in Richtung Cap abgedüst, klar die sind auch viel schneller als wir. Ich bin dann als erstes zu der Stelle gefahren wo wir bereits den schönen Pagell und eine Oblada gefangen haben. Anscheinend eine sandige Fläche um ein kleines Cap auf 15-20m Tiefe. Montiert hatten wir rosa Casting Jigs von Hart oder Sakura. Das sind so unsere Standarddinger. Da wir auch Curri betreiben wollten montierte ich dort angekommen schonnmal den bereits montierten Köfi an die Rute und schmiss ihn zum auftauen ins Wasser. 
Dann haben wir etwas in alle Richtungen gejiggt ohne Ereignis. Ich hole den Köder jiggenderweise bis vors Boot. Hinterher kommen 3 relativ schlanke aber ca 30-40cm lange Fische. Aranyas! Ich lasse den Köder wieder ein Stück ab, alle Fische hinterher, jigge 2 oder 3 mal und Biss. Hole die Aranya hoch, will sie aber nicht im Boot haben. Während mein Papa flott eine unserer Boxen leer macht befreit sich das Vieh wieder. Aranyas sind Petermännchen, wie ich hörte ein Top Speisefisch, aber auch mit Giftstacheln besetztes Zeug. Ich lasse den Köder wieder ab, jigge hoch und wieder kommen die Viecher hinterher. Dann wurds echt stupide. Habe nicht abgelassen oder gekurbelt, sondern nur die Rute hoch und runter und konnte zugucken wie eins von den Viechern auf den taumelnden Jig beißt. Ganz schön große Viecher! Kann ja nicht schaden die mal mitzunehmen, Jordi nimmt sowas auch mit. Und die Spanier sind sehr wählerisch. Die mögen z.B. keine Barrakudas. 
Dann haben wir immer dort ausgeworfen. Egal wo hin, es gab meist Bisse von den grimmig aussehenden Petermännern. Die waren meist so lang wie eine 1,5l Wasserflasche. Habe noch nie so große gesehen. Wir fangen in ca 20min 8 Stück. Nicht schlecht, Schneider sind wir auf keinen Fall.
Wir sind immer sehr vorsichtig damit umgesprungen. Die Viecher zappeln sehr heftig und stellen ihre giftige Rückenflosse auf. Auch im Video sehr schön zu sehen, die schwarz gefärbte Rückenflosse. Auf den Kiemendeckeln befindet sich auch noch je ein Giftstachel. Haben zum abhaken stehts nur die Zange benutzt und trotzdem noch einen Handschuh angezogen. Wenn der Köder nicht abging haben wir lieber den Jig abgemacht und einen neuen montiert und erst nach dem Tod der Biester den Jig rausgemacht. Was hier aber auch mal erwähnt sein will: das sind wunderschöne Tiere. Wir fingen durchmischt zwei Sorten. Das gewöhnliche P. und das Strahlen-P. ersteres hat blaue Flecken und Streifen. Das andere ist etwas bulligere und gepunktet. 















Auf dem letzten Bild ist auch der Kiemendeckelstachel zu erkennen. Achtung!|znaika:
Als dann keine weiteren mehr Bissen, und eigentlich hatten wir ja auch genug, fingen wir an zu trollen. Die Strecke die auch im Herbst gut war. 
Wir fahren und fahren, das neue Echolot funktioniert sehr fein und zeigt auch sehr viele Fischschwärme vor der Küste an. Dann fahren wir an einer Stelle vorbei wo es immer sehr seicht wird, wir aber im Herbst einen Barracuda fingen. Und Hänger. Rückwärts Richtung Hänger und lösen. Es wird seichter, das erklärt den Hänger. Dann ist er lose, wir holen hoch und der Köderfisch ist weg. Das war also nicht nur ein Hänger! Das curri scheint demnach auch im Winter zu funktionieren, allerdings war es ja auch ungewöhnlich warm für den Winter. 
Also mal ein paar Versuche mit Jigs machen. Wir werfen um uns rum, auch eine Stelle wo viel Fisch angezeigt wird und mein Papa bekommt einen guten Biss! Fisch kämpft gut, er holt ihn ans Boot und sieht ihn auch schon. Ich habe ihn gegen die Sonne nicht gesehen. Der sieht das Boot, dreht auf und zieht davon. Wenn auch im Video mein Papa vermutet, dass es ein Barracuda ist, glauben wir das nicht. Dafür kämpfte er viel zu gut. Es war wohl eher eine Serviola oder auch ein Bonito. Wissen tuen wir es leider nicht, denn der Fisch befreit sich dann. Scheixxe!!!
Ich montiere einen neuen Köderfisch und wir trollen weiter. Ein ganzes Stück fahren wir, dann treffen wir noch 2 jiggende Kajakfahrer und während ich einen Bogen um sie fahre hat der eine einen Biss und fängt einen schönen Zackenbarsch! Den hätte ich sofort auch genommen!!! Wir fahren noch eben die Stelle ab, wo wir unseren allerersten Dentex fingen und beschließen uns dann auch auf Jiggen umzusteigen. Haben ja jetzt 2 Black minnows. 
Ich fahre dann aber erstmal zum Smalltalken zu den Kayakfahrern und wir lassen uns den Mero zeigen. Tolles Tier! 




Ich fahr ums Eck, wo es deutlich ruhigere See ist und wir fangen auch an zu jiggen. Ich habe einen 160er BM und mein Papa einen 140er. Der 140er ist Ruckzuck kaputt und trotz des Fangs im Herbst und den vielen von meinen spanischen Freunden bin ich noch nicht so 100% vom Black Minnow überzeugt. Nicht dass ich ihn schlecht finde, die Führung ist nur irgendwie nicht so meins. Deshalb gebe ich ihn meinem Papa und montiere einen Aranyaerfolgerprobten Jig. Das Boot habe ich auf 29-30m und wir werfen von dort in alle Richtungen. Man konnte fast bis aufs Land werfen, wir haben viel Steilküste. Echo zeigt nix an, ich werfe schräg vors Boot in Richtung tieferes Wasser und bekomme nach kurzer Zeit beim Jiggen einen Biss. Der Fisch ist kein guter Kämpfer. Aber spürbar eher eine Brasse als ein Petermännchen. Aber nix großes. Habe aber auch die Bremse ziemlich hart eingestellt um Dentex oder Zackenbarsch im Notfall am Verschwinden in Strukturen zu hindern. Ich hole den Fisch hoch und oh Wunder, ein schöner kleiner Dentex hat sich an meine Angel verirrt. Yeah! Es geht doch! Obwohl mein Papa nicht an die Stelle geglaubt hat... das scheint bei uns immer zu Fängen zu führen wenn einer nicht dran glaubt! Die Freude ist jedoch schonmal groß. 




Meinem Papa wird dann der Schwanz vom 2. Blackminnow abgebissen, er steigt auch auf meinen Erfolgsköder um. 

Wir jiggen angesichts des sehr guten Wetters noch weiter. An einigen Stellen und dann an einer Stelle wo ich vom Boot auf 35m Richtung Land werfe habe ich einen weiteren Biss. Der Fisch ist deutlich kräftiger als der Dentex zuvor, ich hoffe auf einen großen. Er nimmt allerdings sehr wenig Schnur, vermutlich auch der harten Bremse zuzuschreiben. Fisch kommt hoch, Dentex! 




Glavoc, Recht gebe ich dir, einfach ist es nicht! Aber da habt ihr beiden die Rechnung ohne das Darionello Fishing Team gemacht. 
Man soll dann auch aufhören wenn man genug hat. Wir trollen ohne Ereignis zurück. An der Stelle vom Beginn fangen wir noch ein Aranya und einen kleinen Pagell. Dann treffen wir noch Jordi und Jesus, die heute geschneidert haben und sich für uns mitfreuen. Jordi erzähl, dass wir die Aranyas am besten filettieren sollten und einfach Braten. Aber auch er warnt vor den Stacheln, er habe einen Mann gesehen der vom Schmerz 2m hoch gesprungen sei.  Das Filettieren glich auch ungefähr einer Bombenentschärfung. 
Was für ein Angeltag!!!
Hier mal noch das tolle Farbenspiel, das der Dentex so an sich hat!




Der große Dentex wurde filettiert, aus Kopf und Gräten sowie dem Pagell eine hervorragende Dentexkopfsuppe gemacht. Aranyas filettiert und heute zu Mittag probiert, gebraten mit Senfsoße. Richtig leckerer Fisch mit weißem, sehr festem Fleisch! Ich würde sie wieder mitnehmen!
Hier ist das Video, das wie ich finde gute geworden ist! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_awo9hLWvg


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es waren vermutlich keine Bonitos Dieter, denn die beißen doch meist auf allen scheiß wenn sie einmal loslegen. Melvas sind mitunter sehr wählerisch.

Sepia im Mai, kann noch klappen aber vermutlich nicht besser als jetzt  An richtig guten Tagen kannst du mit der Technik wie im Video auch 50 Stück fangen.


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Cooler Bericht der HennesAngler (und mit vieeel jammern auf hochem Niveau^^) - ne mal im Ernst - dicke Petris zu den Viehern!!
Wieder bleibt nur zu sagen: *SAUBER !!! & Hut ab!*#6
sehr schön!
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

PS. - det versteh ich jetzt nich so ganz:

Zitat:Glavoc, Recht gebe ich dir, einfach ist es nicht! Aber da habt ihr beiden die Rechnung ohne das Darionello Fishing Team gemacht.

Frage: Welche "beiden" ? Bin immer noch nur eine Person^^ 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du hast das mit dem einfach sei es nicht gesagt und du und Dieter habt die Rechnung ohne das Darionello fishing team gemacht. Das du keine mysteriöse Verdopplung gemacht hast ist mir klar  Einen Tag plus Video hab ich noch und einen Kracher von Ivan. Schreibe ich heute vmtl


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh nein .geht das schon wieder los mit den dicken Dingern.
Euch darf man da wirklich nicht mehr rauslassen  #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hehehe Dieter so ist es! Und ich will beim besten Willen nicht behaupten dass ich daran was zu meckern habe  

Wie sieht das aus mit meinem Video? Könnt ihr es gucken? Ich könnte diesem ganzen Dreck schon wieder in den Arsch treten, dass ich in Deutschland wegen im Hintergrund dudelndem Radio mich mit copyright rumzuschlagen habe. Absolute Frechheit!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So das mit dem Video klappt jetzt. Danke für die Glückwünsche, das erfüllt das Anglerherz mit Stolz  

An unserem letzten Tag wollten wir noch eine Halbtagestour bis mittags machen um nochmal ein wenig zu jiggen. Diesmal nahmen wir nur das Equipment für Thun und zum jiggen mit und wollten kein Curri machen. Meine Schwester wurde außerdem überredet uns zu begleiten. 
Also morgens früh rüber nach Cadaques. Erstmal in die Schlange der wartenden Angler eingereiht. Meine Spanier waren mit 4 Booten angerückt. Erstmal hier hallo sagen und dort hallo sagen und alle wollten natürlich auch mal ein weibliches Geschöpf auf einem Angelboot kennenlernen.
Dann geslippt und das lief wieder alles super und reibungslos. Im Video zu sehen wie chillig das in Cadaques geht. Alle mit ihren Booten in Richtung Cap abgedüst und wir erstmal aufgetakelt und an unsere Jiggingstellen. An der Petermännchenstelle fängt mein Papa auch direkt wieder eins. Ein Fehler dieses Keschern zu wollen, das hat sich dermaßen eingewickelt...#c#q 
Dann weitere Stellen abgefahren und so viel Zeit verbracht ohne dass etwas passiert wäre. Es ist ein bisschen Wind und Welle aus Nord. Wir probieren ein wenig auf Sargos und sehen dann schwache Aktivität nur ein Stück entfernt. Vor den Felsen sind anscheinend ein paar Obladas am jagen. Mein Papa fängt eine auf einen Jig. 
Wir jiggen uns weiter die Küste entlang. Es wird aber welliger und ich fahre dann ein Stück ums Eck um weniger Welle zu haben. Wir probieren an der Stelle vom letzten Dentex, aber außer das es 2 Fehlbisse auf BlackMinnow gibt die trotz Assisthook im Schwanz nicht hängen bleiben gibts nichts erwähnenswertes. Bei mir jiggt es sich heute nicht gut. Stunden und nichtmal ein kleiner *******r. Nach einigem Warten erwische ich dann an einer neu ausprobierten Stelle in ca 25m ein Aranya. Endlich hat bei mir auch mal was gebissen.
Ca 50m weiter an der nächsten Punta gibts dann den nächsten Fisch. Er kämpft gut! Ist bestimmt ein schöner Dentex. Ich drille den Fisch und merke da zugegebenermaßen schon das viele Jiggen in der Armen. Als er hochkommt und sich herausstellt dass es kein Dentex ist, aber eine Serviola bin ich doch baff. Das war meine erste Serviola und die kämpft deutlich besser als ein Dentex. Den Fisch hatte ich wohl doch etwas größer erwartet  Bin mal gespannt wie sie schmeckt! 




Wir treiben uns weiterhin rum. Jiggen viele viele male. Das ganze ist natürlich auch wie das Spinnen in Bezug zur abgescannten Fläche zu sehen. Man muss mit den Casting Jigs viel Fläche machen und wenn man auf 30 oder 40m fischt dauert auch das Absinken schon immer sehr lange. Wir jiggen dann immer paar züge und lassen wieder absinken usw bis wir am Boot sind. Der Fisch ist wie ich vermute sowieso am Grund zu vermuten. Ich persönlich variiere dann auch immer den Führungsstil. Mal jigge ich sehr schnell und mache nur kurze Phasen oder jigge normal oder eben langsam und variiere die Länge der Züge. 
Ich bekomme dann nach einiger Zeit, es ist inzwischen Mittags so um zwölfe rum, noch einen Biss. Ich prophezeie wieder einen Dentex und hole den Fisch hoch, kein sonderlich guter Kämpfer aber auch kein Aranya. Vielleicht ein kleiner Dentex. Mit Erstaunen hole ich dann einen sehr schönen, großen Verrat raus, eine normale Makrele. 




Also gibts die auch dort und das sogar im Winter. Abwechslungsreich heute. Es ist ziemlich windig geworden. Außerhalb des Schutzes vom nächsten Cap sieht man dass es große Wellen gibt! Na das wird noch ne schöne Rückfahrt, aber ist nicht so weit. Immerhin.
Wir jiggen noch bisschen weiter und dann von ca 35m Tiefe aus parallel zum Ufer geworfen gibts einen Biss. Der Fisch ist gut. Zieht nicht besonders kräftig, aber bringt sehr viel Widerstand. Könnte der Dentex sein. Meine Schwester verpennt den Biss vorne aufm Boot und fängt erst nach dem Wecken an zu filmen. Dann kommt der Fisch hoch, silber und groß. Sieht aus wie ein Dentex, GoPro Akku leer. Yeah! 
Der Fisch wird gekeschert und eingeholt. Wieder ein geiler Dentex! 




Wieder mal ein total geiler Angeltag! Es ist zwar kalt aber Tshirt-Time, denn wir haben fürs Darionello Fishing Team eigenes Tshirts designed und das muss natürlich gezeigt werden!  
Der Dentex hat wie vermutet erneut 2,5kg. Es reicht für uns. Es ist 13 Uhr und wir fahren zurück. Hohe, aber lange Wellen machen uns auf der Rückfahrt nass. An der Slipstelle war der glücklicherweise eher nicht existent. Ich kann meine Schwester ohne Probleme am Steg rausschmeißen. Wir slippen raus und ich mach noch flott die Fische sauber. Das ist (bis auf die Aranyas) unbedingt zu empfehlen. Die Scheiß Schupperei und so lässt man zuhause um des Haussegens Willen lieber sein. Ich hab da Erfahrung  
Fisch zuhause filettiert und alles eingefroren. Auch die Gräten und den Kopf für die geile Fischsuppe! 
Das Video folgt in Kürze


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und hier ist das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx-uKo-mjmY


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri ! 
ein sehr schönes Video - macht Spass euch beim Angeln zuzusehen#6

Der Hennesaufkleber wird wohl bald ausverkauft sein :q, da jede/r versucht, auch ein bissle von eurem Angelglück abzubekommen, wobei - von Glück sollte man bei der Quote nicht mehr sprechen!

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dankesehr  

Hast du dir auch schon einen Hennes bestellt? Ich finds einen lustigen Gag und der Hennes bringts wirklich! 

Ich hoffe dass das mit den Videos und Radiohintergrunmusik jetzt klargeht und nicht weiter zu Problemen führt. 

Ich wollte mal noch kurz ein paar weitere Fänge zeigen, nicht von mir aber von Ivan und Jesus. Ivan hats richtig raus und hat richtig schöne Fänge gehabt. 
Mit freundlicher Erlaubnis von Ivan:




Eine schöne Serviola 

Und dann noch einen echten Kracher, einen Thunfisch von ca 1,70m und geschätzten 80kg. Da kann ich beim besten Willen nicht mithalten! Respekt! 





Und hier mal noch einen Dentex von Jesus, der es wahrlich versteht seine Fische besonders schön herzurichten fürs Foto  Ist eben nicht so ein Internetangler


----------



## ulfisch (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Bericht und noch tollere Fänge Scorp:l
Besonders Eure Videos gefallen mir.

Wirklich abwechslungsreiche Fänge und ein Grund mehr auch mal im Winter runter zu fahren:c.

Ich dachte Ihr hättet letztes Jahr oder diesen Sommer eine große Bernsteinmakrele gefangen|kopfkrat


----------



## ulfisch (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal ein Frage an die Jigging Experten, ein Arbeitskollege ist ein super Rutenbauer und da ich mir für den Urlaub eine Shorejiggingrute anschaffen wollte, will ich sie von ihm aufbauen lassen.

Bis jetzt habe weder bei CMW noch bei Tackle24 oder gar Mudhole.com explizit shorejigging Blanks gefunden.

Nach welchen Blanks kann ich denn Ausschau halten?

Ich hätte mal folgende Anforderungen zusammen geschrieben.
Jigs von 30-80Gr. und  große Wobbler und Topwater Köder bis ca. 45Gr.(Jigs primär)
Länge 3,0m-3,20m
semi-parabolisch und schnell

hier bin ich im Moment gelandet
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/PBX-II-Rod-Blanks/PBX-II-X2GSU100M-2


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke ulfisch  Es ist wirklich Wahnsinn. Macht dann auch richtig viel Spaß. Aber muss zugeben, nach ein paar Stunden jiggen merk ich meine Schultern. 

Serviola hatten wir noch nicht. Wir hatten im Herbst 4x Verwandte von ihr. Palometta/Leerfisch/Gabelmakrele. Aber Serviola war Premiere. Starker Kämpfer! 

Ich kann dir zu shorejigging Geschichten nicht so viel sagen. Kenne nur ein paar Videos dazu von Markos Vidalis. Sollte ja aber das selbe sein wie wir es betreiben nur mit viel mehr Hürden und in die andere Richtung. Ich denke aber, dass es sinnvoll sein könnte die Suche mal Richtung Fernost zu lenken. Dort ist Shorejigging ja nicht nur populärer als hier, sondern da sitzen auch die besten Rutenhersteller. Die Rute beispielsweise, die ich im Video fische (meine Xzoga Jas, 2,70m) hat einen echt Top Blank. Es ist eigentlich eine Spinrute, aber sie ist sehr angenehm zu fischen und kann wirklich weit werfen. Leicht ist sie allemal. Bei Xzoga beispielsweise könntest du also mal schauen. Aber nur so eine Idee.

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Köderverlusten beim Shorejigging bei dir aus? Muss doch ein Wahnsinns Materialaufwand sein. Ich habe alle meine Fische im Video gefangen ohne einen einzigen Jig zu verlieren. Nur der Haken ist jetzt seit dem letzten Dentex hin 
Wovon ich auch nur gutes höre und selbst mit meiner MC sehr zufrieden bin: MC hat auch einige Shorejigging im Angebot. Weiß nur nicht ob man auch die Blanks kriegt, aber warum unbedingt eine bauen lassen? 
http://www.majorcraft.co.jp/english/catalogue/genre.jsp?mode=genre/shorejigging
http://www.xzoga.com/products-rods.html


----------



## ulfisch (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Danke ulfisch  Es ist wirklich Wahnsinn. Macht dann auch richtig viel Spaß. Aber muss zugeben, nach ein paar Stunden jiggen merk ich meine Schultern.
> 
> Serviola hatten wir noch nicht. Wir hatten im Herbst 4x Verwandte von ihr. Palometta/Leerfisch/Gabelmakrele. Aber Serviola war Premiere. Starker Kämpfer!
> 
> ...



Hi Scorp, genau daher kenne ich auch das shorejiggen bzw. habe es ja selber etwas betrieben 2014.

Kaufruten sind kein Problem ich würde da zwischen Graphiteleader, Yamaga Blanks oder:l Xesta wählen.
Aufbauen will ich lassen weil ich den Rutenbauer jeden Tag sehe und so wirklich direkt mitbestimmen kann(Optik).


Habe auch schon mit 3 Zulieferern telefoniert
im Moment wird es wohl der 3,03m CTS Baycast mit entweder 40-90Gr. oder 50-120Gr.

Jigs habe ich im Frühjahr viele verloren jetzt im Sommer weniger, ich habe aber auch lang nicht so viel gejiggt wie ich wollte
aber klar ist leider eine Materialschlacht wobei oben montierte Haken schon stark helfen.#6

Lässt Du denn Deine Jigs bis ganz auf den Grund vom Boot aus?


----------



## glavoc (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nö Dario, werde mir keinen Hennes Aufkleber gönnen, denn wo soll ich denn den aufkleben als Uferwanderer....fehlt ja schließlich dat Boot zu...und mit Fußball hab ich`s och nich gaaanz so^^  Feier jedoch trotzdem den euren ab (und auch eure Fänge!)
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja gut wenn du gerne rosa-grüne Wicklungen haben willst musst du aufbauen. Da setzen wir denke ich einfach andere Prioritäten. Ich finde dass man so auch optisch schicke Ruten bekommt aber das ist für mich nur zweitrangig. 
Fischst du dann mit direkt am Wirbel montierten Einzelhaken? Ist ja auch viel Arbeit das alles so zu riggen, wie ist die Fehlbissquote? 
Ich meine du hättest doch auch Serviolas gehabt beim shorejigging, oder? 
So auf Dentex lasse ich komplett bis zum Grund, außer ich würde jetzt was im Mittelwasser aufm Echolot sehen. Bei Oberflächenaktivitäten fange ich direkt an zu jiggen, klappt auch. Wennse nicht beißen bisschen durchsinken lassen. 

Ein großes Problem ist denke ich auch, dass man beim shorejiggen wenn du z.B. einen großen Dentex fängst, den erstmal über die Kante befördern musst ohne, dass er die Schnur daran durchreibt. Denn der will in die Struktur. 

glavoc als Tattoo auf die Brust? Würde da sogar ein bisschen Geld zu tun  Schön wenn du unseren Hennes mitfeierst. Finds total witzig, aber brauche ja auch ein Markenzeichen und das ist ein Waschechtes was es vor den Videos schon gab.


----------



## ulfisch (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So isses nicht, ich finde schon einige zu kaufen, die mir auch gefallen, ich lasse aufbauen um des Aufbauens willen.
Mir gefällt die Idee sich da winding checks, Ringe ect zusammen zu suchen.
Allerdings würde ich mir keine Rute mehr über das I-net bauen lassen da bin ich nicht nah genug am Bauer.

Mein Arbeitskollege baut wirklich gut und da ich dann täglich den Fortschritt begutachten kann, wollte ich es schon lange machen lassen.


Wegen zum Grund lassen, ich denke Verluste lassen sich einfach nicht vermeiden, bei einer Angelart bei der der Köder regelmäßig den Boden berührt:m

Jo ich hatte die Bernsteinmakrelen aber kleinere als Deine das Wasser war ca. 10m tief gebissen haben sie auf 5-3m.


Bin auch gerade am Geräte überlegen, eigentlich war eine Certate 3012 angedacht, die scheint mir aber etwas unterdimensioniert brauche mind. 200m PE2 oder mehr.
Im Moment sieht es nach einer 4000H Daiwa Catalina aus.


Berichte gerne mehr falls erwünscht:q


----------



## broki (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> So isses nicht, ich finde schon einige zu kaufen, die mir auch gefallen, ich lasse aufbauen um des Aufbauens willen.
> Mir gefällt die Idee sich da winding checks, Ringe ect zusammen zu suchen.
> Allerdings würde ich mir keine Rute mehr über das I-net bauen lassen da bin ich nicht nah genug am Bauer.
> 
> ...



also ulfish ich kann dir nichts aus Erfahrung sagen.
Ich hab aber mal mit salt über die ganze Sache gesprochen und mich auf youtube gebildet. wenn du ne schwere jigge fürs mittelmeer sucht muss die m.M.n. 100g werfen und führen können. und damit mein ich nicht wurfgewichtangabe bis 100g.. aber das weisst du selber. einsatzgebiet: tiefe spots und jigs zwischen 60 und 100g.. rolle: 5000er mit hoher übersetzung.. soweit von mir. gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja klar, Verluste hat man immer. Aber dafür kann man ja auch sehr gute Fische fangen. 
So groß ist meine Serviola ja jetzt auch nicht.

Mit dem Rutenbau ist ja völlig ok. Das ist ne Typfrage und du kennst ja schon einen Rutenbauer. Von daher mach mal und präsentier das Ergebnis.
Wichtig ist mMn eine qualitativ hochwertige Rolle. Die Knotengefahr lässt sich dadurch deutlich verringern. Und wie gesagt tut eine hohe Übersetzung gut. Was die Größe betrifft; frag mich nicht. Du musst den Kompromiss aus genug Kraft für die zu erwartenden Fische finden und dann gleichzeitig nicht zu schwer werden, denn man muss ja immer mit der Rute arbeiten.


----------



## broki (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja klar, Verluste hat man immer. Aber dafür kann man ja auch sehr gute Fische fangen.
> So groß ist meine Serviola ja jetzt auch nicht.
> 
> Mit dem Rutenbau ist ja völlig ok. Das ist ne Typfrage und du kennst ja schon einen Rutenbauer. Von daher mach mal und präsentier das Ergebnis.
> Wichtig ist mMn eine qualitativ hochwertige Rolle. Die Knotengefahr lässt sich dadurch deutlich verringern. Und wie gesagt tut eine hohe Übersetzung gut. Was die Größe betrifft; frag mich nicht. Du musst den Kompromiss aus genug Kraft für die zu erwartenden Fische finden und dann gleichzeitig nicht zu schwer werden, denn man muss ja immer mit der Rute arbeiten.




genau so ist es.. 5000er Grösse ist laut meiner Recherche das Einzige was in Frage kommt.. natürlich geht zur Not ne 4000er. aber wenn man sich schon ne rute aufbauen lässt sollte man auch in eine entsprechende Rolle investieren. bzw. keine Kompromisslösung suchen. meine Meinung.. wegen dem Gewicht, ich halte es vorallem für wichtig dass die Kombo gut ausbalanciert ist. gerade beim jiggen.. ja das ergebniss würde mich natürlich auch interessieren.. gruss


----------



## ulfisch (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> also ulfish ich kann dir nichts aus Erfahrung sagen.
> Ich hab aber mal mit salt über die ganze Sache gesprochen und mich auf youtube gebildet. wenn du ne schwere jigge fürs mittelmeer sucht muss die m.M.n. 100g werfen und führen können. und damit mein ich nicht wurfgewichtangabe bis 100g.. aber das weisst du selber. einsatzgebiet: tiefe spots und jigs zwischen 60 und 100g.. rolle: 5000er mit hoher übersetzung.. soweit von mir. gruss


Jo so ungefähr bin ich da auch, werde meist bis 60Gr. fischen eventuell mal was draufpacken aber das wird schon das haupt WG.


Ich sach mal so, die Shorejiggingruten, die ich mir zum kaufen ausgesucht habe, haben alle ein angegebenes WG(für Jigs) bis 80Gr., für Wobbler bis 60Gr.
Rein von den Angaben her, ist das genau das was ich will.
Meinst Du die Ruten würden schon(deutlich) früher schlapp machen?

Die Catalina 4000H hat ca. 100cm Schnureinzug und ein Fassungsvermögen von 300m PE3 das sollte reichen.

Das ganze ist eher für das "light" shore jigging gedacht also kein Monster Prügel.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine Biomaster soll 11kg Bremskraft haben als 4000er. Ich kann nicht sagen in wie weit das stimmt, aber die kann man schon richtig zuknallen. Ich knall die fürs Jiggen nicht so zu, aber mir hat ein 2,5kg Dentex nicht mehr als 1m Schnur am Stück genommen. Und das ist schon ein ordentlicher Fisch. Mal ganz davon ab dass ich so ca 300m Schnur drauf habe und im Maximum vielleicht 80m draußen sind. 
Dario


----------



## ulfisch (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sollte eigentlich reichen für Deine Zwecke,
Shimano lügt sich da aber immer etwas in die Tasche, die angegebene Bremskraft ist die Maximale.
Manchmal wird eine Bremskraft"von-bis" angegeben bei Shimano manchmal nur die Maximale.
So wie ich das damals verstanden hatte, wirkt die Bremse maximal bei fast leerer Spule.
Daiwa gibt die mittlere Bremskraft an soweit ich weiß
also sind 11Kg eher 7-8Kg.


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

elf Kilo Bremskraft-|bigeyes die muß man erst mal halten können...

Dario - ich stehe auch gegen den Trend "Tatoo"-genannt...wird nix mit mir und dem Hennes - 
macht Spaß hier im Trööt!
euch allen lg & tl
|wavey:


----------



## broki (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

also wie gesagt erfahrung ist bei mir nicht.. ausser perücken hab ich bisher beim shorejiggen rein gar nichts produziert.. was ich sagen kann ist.. kauf dir ne 5000er.. wenn ein +7-8 kg AJ reinknallt bist du glücklicher damit..dabei geht es nur bedingt um bremskraft.. desto höher der schnureinzug desto angenehmer. eine "light shorejigging rute".. das musst du wissen.. ich finde jiggen macht sinn ab einer gewissen tiefe und dafür brauchts auch bestimmte gewichte.. d.h. ab 60g+ alles andere macht auch ne standart 50g spinne.. aber wie gesagt das ist nur meine Meinung.. naja wurfgewichtsangaben kennt jeder das sieht jeder hersteller ein bisschen anders.. ich hab ruten mit max. 60g die würd ich nie mit diesem gewicht voll durchziehen. und bei anderen ruten ists genau das gegenteil da würd ich auch 10g mehr durchschleudern
und noch zu bemerken ist: boots angeln ist ne ganz andere geschichte als uferangeln. aber du kennst deine spots usw. von dem her wirst du schon was passendes realisieren. gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn du einen guten Friseur findest, schnitzt der dir den Hennes vielleicht ins Haar? Die französischen Fußballspieler haben bestimmt eine Adresse für dich. 

Zu den elf kg Bremskraft. Das war ja kein Auswahlkriterium für die Rolle. Musste es grad sogar extra nachgucken. Sie bringt schon einiges. Aber die Bremskraft theoretisch bringen und praktisch bringen ist was anderes. Ich würde das schon halten, aber meine Schnur nicht, meine Haken nicht und auch meine Rute nicht. Das Fischmaul sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht! 
Meine 6000er Saltiga wird, wenn ein Thun mal 50m oder so nimmt, schon richtig warm. Und die ist viel größer. Und ich 11kg Bremskraft hab ich da bestimmt nicht eingestellt, messe sowas aber nicht nach. Es ist so fest, dass du mit der Hand keine Schnur mehr rausziehst. 
Ich fische auch in 45m noch mit 40gr. Das ist auch völlig ok so. So ne heftige Drift haben wir jetzt auch nicht  

Was hat der Schnureinzug mit der Größe des Fisches zu tun? Ich gebe aber Recht, dass ein hoher Schnureinzug zum Jigcasting sehr viel verbessert. Und die Rolle muss in der Lage sein, auch bei wenig Spannung gut zu wickeln. Das wir die Catalina vermutlich aber!


----------



## broki (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wie gesagt angeln vom ufer und boot sind erstmal ein anderes paar schuhe.. der schnureinzug hat nicht wirklich was mit der fischgeösse zu tun.. die rollengrösse sehr wohl..für ne "light jigge" reicht die 4000er allemal..ich hab mich auch mal mit ner 4000er im SJ versucht und das war nervig weil du dir den arm abkurbelst und die schnurverlegung leidet.. hatte aber auch keine 100cm schnureinzug. wie gesagt überleg dir wie und wo du angeln willst und dann passt das.. ah noch zu den jigggewichten. es gibt schon gründe warum schwer. erstens kannst du mitstarken fischen rechnen und für die brauchts starkes gerät.. zweitens bist du effizienter weil die jiggs schneller sinken. und drittens hast du mehr führungsmöglichkeiten weil (zu)leichte jiggs nicht so schnell geführt werden können..bzw. gehts wider um die absinkphase.. so erklär ich mir wiso die erfolgreichen youtube angler so fischen. ausgenommen das darionello team. die zeigen ja das es auch anders geht..


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du hast es erkannt  Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Aber mal zur Information. Mit meiner Thunarute werf ich meinen 40g Jig auch ziemlich weit und ich glaube behaupten zu dürfen dass die mit einem 7kg Amberjack sicher kein Problem hätte  Schnureinzug gebe ich dir ja Recht, drr muss hoch sein. Habe ich auch nicht anders. Hilft auch beim spinfischen ungemein. Mit der Absinkphase hast du Recht, die dauert lange mit den 40g. 
Aber mal zur Info. Ivan hat mir gesagt dass man mit meiner Methode nur sehr wenig große Dentex fängt. Die beißen dafür umso lieber auf die langsam gejiggten vinilos. Aber die stehen beim shorejigging nicht zur Diskussion.

Wenn du beim jiggen Perrücken produzierst, dann wars die falsche Rolle. Habe nichts gegen die 5000er. Die werden sich preislich und vom Gewicht nichts mit der 4000er tun.


----------



## broki (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich glaub es lag eher an meiner technik als an der rolle :g


----------



## broki (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

was hast du eigentlich für ne rute zum jiggen?


----------



## ulfisch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> also wie gesagt erfahrung ist bei mir nicht.. ausser perücken hab ich bisher beim shorejiggen rein gar nichts produziert.. was ich sagen kann ist.. kauf dir ne 5000er.. wenn ein +7-8 kg AJ reinknallt bist du glücklicher damit..dabei geht es nur bedingt um bremskraft.. desto höher der schnureinzug desto angenehmer. eine "light shorejigging rute".. das musst du wissen.. ich finde jiggen macht sinn ab einer gewissen tiefe und dafür brauchts auch bestimmte gewichte.. d.h. ab 60g+ alles andere macht auch ne standart 50g spinne.. aber wie gesagt das ist nur meine Meinung.. naja wurfgewichtsangaben kennt jeder das sieht jeder hersteller ein bisschen anders.. ich hab ruten mit max. 60g die würd ich nie mit diesem gewicht voll durchziehen. und bei anderen ruten ists genau das gegenteil da würd ich auch 10g mehr durchschleudern
> und noch zu bemerken ist: boots angeln ist ne ganz andere geschichte als uferangeln. aber du kennst deine spots usw. von dem her wirst du schon was passendes realisieren. gruss



Die 4000h Catalina ist größer(deutlich) als eine 4000er Shimano und wird leicht reichen.
Sie geht eher in den 3500 Saltiga Bereich


Ich habe bisher Jigs bis 40Gr. aber meistens 20-30Gr. mit meiner 12-40Gr Spinne gefischt und das klappte ganz gut.
40 war aber schon grenzwertig und bei der Rute ist es mir zu schade es auszureizen:q.
Deshalb wollte ich eine Rute die praktisch ab 40Gr.(gerne auch 30Gr.) bis ca. 80Gr. viel eher aber 60Gr.  gut fischbar ist.
Das ganze meist nicht tiefer als max. 30m
Ich finde 30-40Gr sinken recht flott ab und wenn ich dann mit 40-60Gr. 15-25 sek warten muss bis er unten ist, ist das schon gut denn flattern soll der Kram ja auch noch.
Mir war meine Spinne auch minimal zu schnell.

Jaja die Angaben der Hersteller#q
Wenn sie wenigstens immer angeben würden auf WAS sich das WG bezieht#d
Die Japaner machen das zumindest zum Teil

Meine Entscheidung zwecks dem Blank steht noch nicht ganz.
In Übersee gibt es einige SurfBlanks die von den Angaben her ganz gut rankommen hier bei CMW ect. eben der Baycast aber in "olive"|uhoh: und für 250 Tacken.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haha broki immerhin stehst du dazu  Aber habe bei gleicher Technik mit der RedArc eher mal nen Knoten produziert. 

Ich mach das auch wie ulfisch. Ich benutze meine normale Spinne dafür. Eine Xzoga Jas in 2,70m. Nur dass die mit 40gr locker klarkommt. Die ist auch nicht so eine parabolische Rute. Sowas mag ich garnicht. Aber genaues Modell weiß ich nicht. Bin mit dieser Rute sehr zufrieden, die ist sehr angenehm! Hat nur leider keine Fujis.

Habe auch noch eine Shimano Jigwrex. Die ist kürzer und man verliert was an Wurfweite. Ist vom Boot aber unwichtig. Ist angenehmer um mit Vinilos zu jiggen. 

Mit meinen Jigs muss ich auf 40m schon ganz schön warten bis die unten sind. Aber wie lange kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen. Wie gesagt, sie sollen ja auch spielen beim absinken. 
Na eine Olivgrüne Rute mit lila gelben Kunstwicklungen? Passt doch! 

Meine Spanier schwören übrigens auf Daiwa. Es gibt für die nichts anderes!


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also geb ich auch mal meinen bescheidenen Senf dazu:
Jigging mach ich ja noch nicht so lange,und fast nur vom Boot aus.
Ist natürlich was anderes als shorejigging.Das mache ich nur mal,wenn ich den Spot gut kenne.Weil mich Abrisse einfach total nerven.

Neue jigs lass ich über Sandboden erstmal bis zum Grund sinken und zähl die Sekunden mit.Dann weiß ich ungefähr die Sinkgeschwindigkeit.Seh ich auf dem Echo unsauberen Grund ,dann versuche ich wieder mitzuzählen und kurz vorm Bodenkontakt loszulegen.Fast immer geht das gut.Kann man vom Ufer ja auch machen ,wenn man die Tiefe kennt. 

Bisher fange ich viel mehr auf kleine jigs so um 20g, mag sein ,dass ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht habt.Allerdings fast nur kleine Fische für Grill + als Köderfisch.
8kg AJ vom Ufer??Wann passiert das mal?Ok ,falls man damit evtl rechnet ,wär ne PE3/30lb Ausrüstung sicher von Vorteil.Oder für dicke Dentex zwischen Felsen.
Mir reicht bisher eine 15 und eine 20lb allemal.
Macht auch mehr Spass find ich an leichterem Gerät.
Meine "normalen" Spinruten fand ich dafür zu weich,werfen kann man damit ,Köder führen nicht gut.
TL Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Halte ich für Unfug das mit dem Sekunden zählen. Aber wenn du meinst. Ich habe fast nie Hänger, kann ja mit dem Boot drumrum fahren und wenn ich dann doch mal einen Jig verliere kostet mich das 5€. Wer nichts riskiert, der nichts verliert.

AJ 8kg ist vom Ufer möglich. Die stehen auch gerne Küstennah. Aber dieser Fisch ist auch an sich total selten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das 1. Dentex jigging Video ist wieder online unter diesem Link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_awo9hLWvg


----------



## glavoc (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri #6

Seeeehhhrrr NICE !!

|wavey:


und immer schön denn Hennes streicheln^^ :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War auch wirklich ein richtig toller Tag. Hats an nichts gefehlt.


----------



## ulfisch (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolles Video,#6
schade das ihr so selten den Biss gefilmt habt aber ist echt gut und hat eine gute Qualität.
Ne Go-pro dürfte ich mir vor dem nächsten urlaub auch noch anschaffen.|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die GoPro ist super! Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Die Technik hat in den letzten Jahren echt einen Riesen Sprung gemacht. 
Biss filmen ist nur durch Zufall möglich. Das sind ja Stunden die wir da zu 2. Angeln und wir haben die Kamera dann nicht laufen. Dann müsste man sie sich irgendwie an der Brust festmachen oder so. Find das aber nicht so toll. Finde es so besser. So spektakulär sind die Bisse auch nicht. Habe mir aber vorgenommen mal demnächst mehr solche Zwischensequenzen zu filmen vom Jiggen zum Beispiel. Damit man auch mal sieht wie wir es machen. Mein Papa filmt sowas nur nie, das hatte jetzt mal meine Schwester gefilmt.


----------



## ulfisch (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Update zur Rute, ist gecanceled|supergri
bzw. werde ich eine Shorejiggingrute einfach kaufen und mir eine Topwaterute bzw. Gummirute von meinem Kollegen aufbauen lassen.
Länge 2,60m WG 20-50 X-fast
Mit solchen Blanks hat er viel mehr Erfahrung und es gibt viel mehr Auswahl.
Die ist auch schon getroffen CD Nano Spinn 8`6 ft
mit 7+1 Fuji K-Guides, geteiltem Griff und 18er Rollenhalter.
Wird geil:l


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und schon eine Wahl fürs ShoreJigging getroffen?


----------



## broki (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

würde mich auch interessieren..
hab auch vor mir dieses Jahr ne Shorejigging Kombo zuzulegen..

gibts Rutentips?

ganz schön schwierig deutschsprachige Infos zu finden.

im Moment siehts aus als würd ich um ne Xzoga nicht rumkommen..


----------



## ulfisch (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

u.a. Yamaga Blanks(blue sniper), Xesta(Runway VR oder Laser Beam) und Graphiteleader(Pargo Costa) haben Shorejiggingruten im Sortiment.
Bei mir wird es wohl ne Xesta zum einen bin ich von der Xesta Rute, die ich schon habe begeistert, zum anderen habe ich einen Kontakt in GRE der sie mir wohl bestellen und direkt zu meinem Haus senden kann.

Dauert aber noch.

Als Rolle würde noch die Daiwa Catalina ins Haus stehen.


----------



## broki (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

infos find ich trozdem irgenwie nicht..
aber 350 teuros und mehr zahl ich eh nicht für ne Stangenrute..
mein budget liegt bei max.200 euronen..
da gäbe es wie erwähnt xzoga oder major craft..bei shimano wäre sicherlich auch noch was zu finden.
ich schlag mich da noch durch das inet.

um tips bin ich immer dankbar..


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du sagst das so, als ob es was schlechtes wär mit der Xzoga oder MC. Sind beides mMn super Hersteller. Bin mit meinen Modellen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## broki (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Du sagst das so, als ob es was schlechtes wär mit der Xzoga oder MC. Sind beides mMn super Hersteller. Bin mit meinen Modellen sehr zufrieden.




Nope..seh ich wie du. auf jeden fall MC. xzoga noch nie gefischt.aber was ich an infos und Berichten finden konnte spricht für sich.. wollte nur anmerken das die Auswahl klein ist. Wie gesagt wenn man paar Infos sucht. Danke für dein Feedback bezüglich der Hersteller 

ist halt schwierig da ne Entscheidung zu treffen wenn man das Zeug nicht testen kann..


----------



## ulfisch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/Remoto-EX
Ne günstige Graphiteleader

Shimano
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default/language/en/cPath/21_38_46_1556/saltwater-fishing/rod/shimano-rods/colt-sniper-shore-jigging.html

MC inkl Auswahl
http://tackle4all.com/majorcraft-shore-jigging-rods-c-65_446_451/

Vielleicht ist hier was dabei
http://www.pescare.it/gb/jigging-rods-119


Aus GRE
http://www.skalaitzi.com/product_search.jsp?action1=SEARCH&catId=0202&extLang=LG

http://www.takiskalaitzis.gr/CA0F363B.en.aspx

http://www.jigging.gr/fishing-rods/shore-jigging-rods.html


----------



## broki (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke ulfish  ich hab die seiten alle durch.. es geht darum das ich keine unabhängigen testberichte usw. finde..ich bestell mir keine Rute mit bspw. 120g max. Wg. und dann geht sie bei nem 100g jigg in die Knie..weisst du was ich meine?


----------



## ulfisch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na klar wer nicht.
ich google auch jede Rolle und Rute durch

"Rutenname+Forum", da bekommt man meistens etwas zu lesen


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich werf mal noch Sakura in den Raum. Produzieren auch brauchbare Ruten zu annehmbarem Preis.Weiß aber nicht was die für ShoreJigging haben, produzieren aber zumindest mal Jigs.


----------



## MrFloppy (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sind die blue sniper nicht mit expert blanks?? http://www.tackleking.de/expert-graphite/572-expert-graphite-blue-sniper.html
Auch vfox tblades haben expert blanks. Die sind bei uns recht unbekannt, weil ja immer Standard empfohlen wird und Exoten keine Chance haben.  Hatte mir 2 tblades geholt und bin höchst zufrieden.  
Bei 360 tuna und stripersonline gibt's auch was drüber zu lesen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wer macht den Shorejigging mit ner Multi?

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende, auf das ihr den Schnee genießen könnt und nicht irgendwo hin müsst.


----------



## broki (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wer macht den Shorejigging mit ner Multi?
> 
> Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende, auf das ihr den Schnee genießen könnt und nicht irgendwo hin müsst.




ja wer? 
wünsch ich dir auch  

bei mir siehts übrigens nach ner MC kg evolution aus..
und ich denk dazu an ne shimanski saragosa..
erstmal muss aber Geld reinkommen..


----------



## ulfisch (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich meinte diese hier
http://yamaga-blanks.com/product/blue.html
Euch auch ein schönes We
Vielleicht schaffe ich es meine Kälteempfindlichkeit zu überwinden und am Sonntag Angeln zu gehen#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich schau auch mal ob ich morgen bzw ja schon heute zum angeln komme.


----------



## Köfi83 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage an die, die was das angeln in Europa oder Weltweit angeht, schon an einigen Orten waren, mit der Bitte um Tips.

Wir, eine kleine Familie planen 2016 einen Urlaub der in erster Linie auf unseren Sohn (dann 3 Jahre) zugeschnitten ist.
Bedeutet Hotel mit Pool bzw. vielleicht sogar einen Cluburlaub wenn das Hotel nicht zu groß ist.

Da ich leidenschaftlicher Angler bin wenn ich die Zeit dazu finde, wäre  es natürlich klasse wenn es eine Region wäre, wo man zu Fuß/Auto mit der  Spinne das Ufer unsicher machen kann. Oder eben notfalls sich ein Boot  chartert und eben auf dem Meer fischt.
Spannender fände ich allerdings an felsigen Küsten mit der Spinne unterwegs zu sein.

Vielleicht gibt es ja den ein oder anderen der schonmal genau in der  gleichen Situation war. Für unseren kleinen muss es eben warm sein, Pool  und Meer in Spuckweite|supergri und optimal wäre es wenn der Vater noch etwas seinem Hobby nachgehen kann.

Danke schonmal an die, die mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.:m

Gruß Mario


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo meine werten verschneiten Petrijünger des Mittelmeers! Es gibt neues vom Darionello Fishing Team. 
Der ein oder andere möge uns - meinen Papa, Onkel und mich - für verrückt erklären. Wir haben mal eben eine Wochenendetour mit dem Auto nach Spanien gemacht. 
Momentan ist in Spanien eine heikle Zeit, auch dort ist Winter. Diese Zeit bietet meist viel und starke Winde. Vor allem der Tramuntana, unser Nordwind, schlug mitunter mit über 100km/h gut über die Stränge. Also untersuchten wir fürs Wochenende um den 1. Februar, wo sich die Möglichkeit bot nach Spanien zu fahren, ständig im Windfinder nach den Bedingungen für eine Bootstour. Schwierig war es, die ganze Woche änderte sich der Bericht ständig. Letztendlich stabilisierte es sich dann so, dass am Samstag Vormittag und am Montag Fishingbedingungen wären. Also Freitag Abend losgefahren. 1350km eine Strecke. In Frankreich während der Nachtfahrt immer wieder Schneegestöber, teils mit liegen bleibendem Schnee.
Wir sind dann aber ganz gut durchgekommen. Im Gepäck war die von meinem Onkel neu erworbene Spinrute, eine Sakura Shinjin Neo mit 3m. Dazu hatte sich Frank auch eine Biomaster gegönnt. Morgens in Spanien angekommen, haben wir also erstmal alles zusammengesucht, was es für einen Jiggingtag so braucht. Habe die Biomaster mit Fireline bespult. Außerdem haben wir die neue Schraube an meinem Boot angebracht. 
Windstill war es in unser Bucht leider nicht ganz, aber es war schon ok. Also nach getroffenen Vorbereitungen mit Beginn des Tages nach Cadaques rübergedüst. Dort war es astrein windstill! 











Boot geslippt, ließ sich super starten. Ich bin wie immer erstmal allein raus während Ralf und Frank den Trailer usw weggeräumt haben und habe sie nachher am Steg eingesammelt, nachdem ich die Ruten montiert habe. Während ich das tue kommt Wind aus Nord auf. An der ersten Jiggingstelle, wo wir im Winter die Petermännchen geholt hatten, ist es relativ dem Wind ausgeliefert. Der drehte immer mehr auf. 
Dort wurde es dann sehr ungemütlich und wir hatten viel Drift. Dort ist es dann zwar nur windig aber nicht wellig, das reichte aber schon.
Ich entschied mich also um die Ecke zu fahren, an die Steilküste. Dort war es deutlich welliger, unangenehm zu fahren aber mit Wind im Rücken. Zurück ginge es bei den Wellen auch noch locker, aber feucht. Also vor der Steilküste her in eine geschütztere Jiggingbucht. Auch dort teils kräftige Böen aber nicht so wellig und möglich hier zu fischen. Hennes ist ja noch Schneider! 
Es stellte sich durchaus heraus, dass das Jiggen zu dritt nicht so praktisch ist. Haben dann eine Rute mit BlackMinnow montiert, denn da muss man nicht so viel mit arbeiten wie mit den Casting Jigs. Black Minnow also an der kurzen JigWrex mit RedArc 10400. Die Sakura ist zwar zum Spinfischen ausgesucht und gekauft, aber eignet sich auch ganz gut zum Jiggen. Man arbeitet bisschen was mehr in die Spitze. Pfeffern kann man die Jigs damit aber sehr weit! Finde es eine schöne Rute für (glaube ich 150 Tacken). Mit Fujis. 
Wir haben jedenfalls viel gejiggt ohne irgendeinen Biss verzeichnen zu können. Es dauerte lange eh mein Papa den ersten Fehlbiss auf 30-40m bekam. Relativ kurze Zeit danach bahnt sich Franks erster Jiggingtreffer an. Mächtig krumme Rute, Biss auf BlackMinnow 160 in Kaki. Es ist viel Widerstand aber irgendwie kein wirkliches Schwimmverhalten. Sollte das endlich der erste, so lang erhoffte Mero (Zacki) sein? Und dann ausgrechnet bei Frank? Bin mit seinem Elan und seiner Jiggingaktion eigentlich noch nicht so wirklich zufrieden. Vor allem am Glaze kommt da zu wenig, aber wer fängt hat Recht. 
Fisch kommt dann hoch und siehe da, doch kein Mero. Ein fetter Pulpo (Krake) von 2,5kg hat sich auf BlackMinnow gestürzt. Wenn sogar der hinter dem BlackMinnow herkam...
Aber super! Geiler Fang!!! Ist ein tolles Tier und in der richtigen Gesellschaft gefangen. Genau die 3 Pulpoesser dabei, dann lohnt sich der auch! 




Außerdem ein schöner Einstieg für Frank. Wenn man eine Technik beginnt und das ist ja in diesem Fall so, ist es echt schön wenn sich mal ein Erfolg zeigt. Dann weiß man, dass es funktioniert. Wobei ich wie gesagt finde, das Frank zu wenig Aktion in den Köder bringt, aber ist auch schwierig gewesen so zu dritt im Boot. Mal schauen, vermutlich bin ich im Sommer mal mit ihm unten und dann kann er sich drauf konzentrieren und wir können dran arbeiten. 
Der Wind hatte auch schon etwas nachgelassen zu diesem Zeitpunkt. 
Ein wenig später kriegt dann auch Ralf noch seinen Fisch: ein Petermännchen, kein kleines. Das sind im übrigen echte Leckerbissen und kommt von daher auch mit! Hier unbedingt größten Respekt walten lassen, der Stich soll unheimlich schmerzhaft sein. Kam GsD noch nicht in den "Genuss" aber mein Papa schon mal...






Irgendwann dreht der Wind dann immer mehr auf, das Boot verdriftet schon während der Absinkphase soweit, dass man nicht mehr effektiv Fläche abscannen kann und nicht mehr schön über Kanten drüberdriften kann, da der Wind immer mal wieder böig dreht. Mir wirds dann zu windig, Schneider sind wir nicht und haben unseren Fang gemacht. Es geht auf eine wahnsinnig feuchte Rückreise mit teils miesen Böen, sodass beinahe jede Welle in mein Gesicht fand. Aber kommen sicher zurück. Können rausslippen ohne Probleme. Der Strand wurde planiert und der Kiesberg von der Slipanlage entfernt, sodass man sich dort auch nicht mehr festfressen kann ohne Allradantrieb. 
Abends haben wir dann direkt den Kraken in den Topf geschmissen. 




Das mache ich normalerweise nicht so. Friere meist vorher einmal ein und taue wieder auf, das soll weich machen! Das Vieh hat geschätzte 3 Stunden gekocht, 1,5h am Abend und nochmal was am nächsten Vormittag wo es sehr stürmisch war. Fischen war nicht möglich. Aber dafür Sonne genießen. 
Am Abend gabs dann lecker Pulpo. Angebraten mit Zwiebel, Salz, Pfeffer und süßem Paprika. Dann mit Knoblauch, einer Paprika und einer halben, scharfen Chili und Tomaten zu Ende gebrutschelt. Dazu Paellareis und Petersilie. War richtig lecker!






Video gibts auch für euch, um Vorfreude auf eure nächsten geplanten Urlaube zu schüren. Finde die Farben immer so bombastisch! 

Der nächste und noch einzig mögliche Tag sollte dann der Montag sein. Bedingungen waren laut windfinder gut für einen Jigging Tag. Den schreib ich aber erst am Wochenende.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz0SiO1sc3Q&feature=youtu.be

Euch allen einen schönen Abend
Darionello


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Für 3 Tage da runterzudüsen ist wirklich krass. :vik:
Du hast anscheinend die ganze Familie mit dem Angelvirus infiziert.
Fahrt ihr bei Tramuntana alleine raus? Ohne 2.Boot in der Nähe ?
vor dem Trami dort habe ich richtig Respekt,in Ufernähe ist das ja noch ok,Windabdeckung und die Wellen klein.
Aber wenn du ein Problem hast und weiter raustreibst ....
Ok ,Ihr kennt ja Wind +Wetter dort und wißt sicher was ihr tut.
2,5 kg ? schöner Oktopus ,das reicht für ne Großfamilie.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Liest noch jemand mit? 

Am Montagmorgen ging der Wecker um sechs, denn die Bedingungen sollten laut Vorhersage ziemlich ideal sein. Wenn sich das bewahrheitet hätten wir ja wohl echt Glück für unseren Kurztrip. 
Boot geslippt, Motor direkt beim ersten Zug angesprungen (Das freut den Bootsbesitzer immer  ) und schnell die Ruten montiert.  Wir hatten diesmal auch mal noch eine Sepionello Montage mitgenommen um evtl einen zu fangen und damit an meiner Thunarute zu livebaiten. Das kann ich vorwegnehmen, ist schon am Fang des Livebaits gescheitert  
Am Anfang war noch leichter Wind aus Nord, aber wie gesagt echt leicht. Vor allem im Vergleich zum Samstag. Diesmal konnten wir also an unser Aranya-Stelle direkt mit dem Jiggen beginnen, das sind nur ca 2min Fahrt, einmal durch die kleine Bucht von Cadaques. Dort haben wir ein bisschen gejiggt, ohne Fang.
Weiter zur nächsten Stelle, einem kleinen Cap. Dort habe ich im Herbst beim Schleppangeln einen guten Fisch, vmtl Dentex, verloren. Seit dem habe ich also dort noch eine Rechnung offen  Bisschen gejiggt, ich links am Cap vorbei geworfen und Biss. Nix großes, nicht so viel Widerstand, aber guter Fisch. Und erstaunlicherweise ist es ein kleiner Bonito! Das finden wir gut, Hennes schonmal wieder nicht mehr Schneider und wir sind erst an der zweiten Stelle! Außerdem ist Bonito echt lecker!






Außer einem verlorenen Jig gibt es dann dort nichts weiteres zu verzeichnen. Das war übrigens der erste durch Grund verlorene Jig an der Felsküste seitdem wir das im Winter angefangen haben. Theoretisch wäre der Bonito auch beim Shorejigging möglich gewesen. Ist nur immer die Frage was für ein Gekraxel das ist um dort hin zu kommen. Aber für die Shorejigging-Fraktion: Es ist möglich! 

Aufgrund der guten Wetterverhältnisse können wir dies mal auch mal vor unser Steilküste Jiggen wo es letztes mal unmöglich war. 
Wir sind dann dort hin gefahren, hier mal ein kleines Schönwetterbild vom Ausgang der Bucht von Cadaques aus aufgenommen. 




Hier haben wir allgemeinhin immer relativ viele Echos. Es muss eigentlich Fisch geben. Wir jiggen immer und ich fahre dann ein bisschen weiter und es wird weiter gejiggt. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal erwähnen: Angeln ist Sport  
Ich fange einen schönen Pagell, kein Riese aber gut. Ist auch ein sehr leckerer Fisch, wird also mitgenommen (s. Video, hab kein Foto). Frank fängt einen Serrano. Diese kleinen Zackenbarsche stürzen sich ja bekanntlich auf alles, der ist nämlich kleiner als der Jig und wollte ihn trotzdem fressen...
Zum Livebaiten eignet der sich leider nicht so gut, denn der Druckunterschied ist ihm nicht so gut bekommen. 
Ich verliere dann mal direkt noch einen Jig. Nach dem Ablassen zum Grund reiße ich den Köder an und spüre erst einen kurzen Widerstand und dann nicht mehr. Ich hole ein und sehe, dass mein Vorfach regelrecht zerfetzt ist kurz vorm Knoten zum Braid. Richtig zerfasert, keine Ahnung was ich da am Boden gefunden habe |uhoh: Vorfach ist übrigens ein Seaguar Ace FC um die 0,35mm, bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Dann kommt wieder eine gute Stelle, hier hatte mein Papa im Winter einen guten Fisch auf Jig verloren. Beim Trolling haben wir hier mal einen Barrakuda gefangen. Es gibt eine Kante im Wasser. 
Wir jiggen ein bisschen rum, aber das Echo zeigt hier nicht sonderlich Fisch. Dann knabberts bei meinem Papa am Jig. Während er glaubt, dass es sich um nichts spektakuläres handelt, sehe ich das anders. Ich hatte ja nun auch schon 3 Dentex dran, die kämpfen weniger als man es erwartet. Das ist nicht der Fisch der großen Fluchten, eher beständiger Widerstand mit versuchten Befreiungen. Ich vermute demnach auch einen Dentex. 
Sollte mein Papa seine Rechnung an diesem Felsen begleichen, wie ich zuvor meine am ersten Cap? Ja!
Als der Fisch hochkommt sieht er gut aus, breite Flanke. Dentex! Frank tut dann auch mal den Kescher ins Wasser und keschert ihn. Ein richtig geiler Dentex mit 2kg und mega geilen Farben kommt ins Boot. Bin regelrecht euphorisch, ihr werdets im Video sehen  




Der Tag ist jetzt schon richtig geil, das Wetter ist mega und die Fänge stellen sich ein. Der Hennes ist in Hochform! Hatte der Effzeh doch vortags in Hamburg gewonnen. 
Auch dieser Fisch war denke ich in Wurfweite von Land. Aber auch nur theoretisch beim Shorejigging möglich, denn da kommt an Land niemand hin. Das ist weit weg von jeglicher Zivilisation und Straße und Steilküste. 
An der Stelle ist nach einem Fisch auch Schluss. 100m weiter gibts bei meinem Papa direkt den nächsten Biss und der Fisch ist richtig gut! Der nimmt auch mal Schnur. Die Kombi aus Jigwrex Bottomship und RedArc 10400 packt aber auch diesen Fisch locker. Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Rute auch nicht schlecht finde. Auch wenn wir sie zweckentfremden und nicht fürs BottomShippen verwenden. 










Auch hier seht ihr wie küstennah auch dieser Fisch stand. Ich schreib das immer hier hin um euch fürs Shorejigging zu motivieren. Wir fischen zwar an einer Küste wo man von Land nicht hinkommt, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass dort wo man hinkommt keine Fische sind. Es ist eben unserer Luxus mit dem Boot dort fischen zu können, wo die ohne Boot nicht fischen können. Aber die Fische sind nicht hunderte Meter vom Land weg! 
Frank beginnt nun mehr und mehr zu schwächeln. Der hat wohl am Vorabend zu tief ins Glas geschaut und ist jetzt so richtig schöne seekrank. Der Arme lehnt aber trotz Futterspurlegens mein Angebot ihn nach Cadaques zu bringen ab. Respekt dafür! 

An unserer Besten Dentexstelle bis dato wird von uns nach einem schönen Frühstück mit Redondobrot mit Tomate und iberischem Schinken viel gejiggt. Diesmal ist das auch deutlich besser möglich. Wir verbringen hier immer viel Zeit, ist abr auch ein großes Gebiet. Für die Echolotfischer unter uns: das Echo zeigt hier so gut wie nie Fisch an! 
Und dann nagelt mir ein Fisch auf den Glaze, der sitzt und nimmt bisschen Schnur. Nach wenigen Sekunden ist er weg. Der Knoten von Vorfach zu Braid hats nicht getragen, das kann nur ein Versagen meinerseits gewesen sein. Hab ich nicht ordentlich gebunden. Es ist ärgerlich, aber wer schon soviel Fisch in der Kiste hat, der verkraftet sowas besser. Hab heute eben meinen Jigversenkungstag. Noch ein Fisch lässt sich dort nicht zum Biss überreden. Also weiter in der Weltgeschichte. 

Mein Papa steigt um auf BlackMinnow, da wir jetzt an einer Ecke jiggen wo die Chancen auf Mero (Zackenbarsch) steigen. Hier haben wir mal die Kayakfahrer im Winter einen rausholen sehen und das ist ein Traum von uns! 




Vom BlackMinnow 160 ist dann relativ flott der Schwanz abgeknabbert. Das ist uns ja schonmal passiert, hatten deshalb einen neuen drangeklebt und der scheint auch zu funktionieren  War auch nicht die erste Bissatacke auf BM 160, da wurd auch weiter vorne schon ein Stück rausgebissen. Also wird BM 140 montiert. Der hat uns ja im Herbst den ersten Jiggindentex beschert (4kg). 
Die Köderführung seht ihr im Video, nur wenig Gezuppel und relativ langsame Führung führt zum Erfolg. Es ist nicht so eine große Aktion angesagt wie bei den anderen Jigs. 
Ich fische weiter mit Glaze. Wir haben inzwischen schon richtig lange Arme, das geht sehr in die Arme! Vor allem die Fischerei mit Casting Jigs. 
Für den BM machen wir es so, dass mein Papa ihn wirft und ich dann ein Stück fahre, damit er mehr Strecke machen kann. 
Ich werfe Richtung Land und habe mal wieder einen Hänger. Fahre dann Richtung Land um ihn zulösen, überkreuzt mit Ralfs Rute. Und dann beißts bei ihm in dieser ungünstigen Situation. Ich spule auf, Rute weggelegt und Rückwärts erstmal weg vom Felsen. 
Der Fisch ist gut! Hoffen auf einen Mero. Wieder dicht unter Land, unterm Boot hab ich 17m. Und genau die Stelle wo die Kayakfahrer Erfolg hatten. Sollte das unser erster Mero sein? Ich filme und jetzt hat die GoPro es geschafft mir mal einen Film zu versauen. 
Hat irgendein Problem mit dem Lichtsensor. Das Problem trat bereits im Herbst einmal auf und wurde immer häufiger. Die Kamera belichtet plötzlich völlig über und ändert das dann auch nicht mehr. Das war jetzt am Montag bei ca 50% der Videos der Fall. Die ist jetzt in Garantie gegeben, ist nichtmal ein halbes Jahr alt. Hoffe dass sie sich kulant zeigen und das in Ordnung bringen, kostet immerhin über 300 Euro das Teil! Jedenfalls deshalb beim letzten Fisch nur kurze Drillsequenz, obwohl die Kulisse direkt vor der Steilwand echt genial war. Der dann hockommende geile Dentex hat 3kg und hat Blackminnow soweit heile gelassen, dass man damit sogar weiterfischen könnte  




Wir beschließen dann aber um 14 Uhr den Tag, will Frank erlösen  Haben auch genug und wollen noch grillen und möglichst noch zu Pep nach Roda fahren (jjpescasport.com) um meine Bestellung abzuholen und noch mehr Geld auszugeben. 




Jetzt kann man uns für verrückt erklären, aber der 3 Tage Trip mit 2x Fischen hat sich sehr gelohnt und war mega geil! 
Ich würde mal sagen: Darionello Fishing Team hats jetzt raus   Die Spanier waren äußerst beeindruckt und vor allem über die Bonitos überrascht.

Sind dann noch die Odyssee nach Roda angetreten und haben mein Paket abgeholt und noch weitere Sachen gekauft. Unter anderem hab ich mich noch bezüglich Livebait-Haken beraten lassen. War für Pep ein guter Tag  Haben einen richtigen Vorratskauf gemacht, will da nicht so oft hinfahren. Durch 3 geteilt aber noch tragbar im Preis. 





Viel Spaß mit dem Video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nbTYCWW5O4&feature=youtu.be

In diesem Sinne euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!
Dario


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Für 3 Tage da runterzudüsen ist wirklich krass. :vik:
> Du hast anscheinend die ganze Familie mit dem Angelvirus infiziert.
> Fahrt ihr bei Tramuntana alleine raus? Ohne 2.Boot in der Nähe ?
> vor dem Trami dort habe ich richtig Respekt,in Ufernähe ist das ja noch ok,Windabdeckung und die Wellen klein.
> ...



Ein gewisses Maß an Verrücktheit gehört dazu! 

Frank ist noch nicht so vom Angeln infiziert, eher vom Essen der Fische  Da muss noch dran gearbeitet werden. 

Eigentlich tun wir das nicht. Meide den Tramuntana, er war da schlichtweg nicht vorhergesagt. Sonst bin ich ja auch oft mit den Spaniern unterwegs, die sind dann zwar in die andere Richtung aber man hätte dann jemanden.
Das war jetzt einfach den Umständen geschuldet, der Wind kam erst auf als wir aufm Wasser waren und wollten dann noch unseren Fang machen. Haben aber auch den ganzen Tag kein Boot gesehen. Haben dann an ner geschützen Ecke gefischt. Habe aber ein ständiges Auge auf den Wind und die Welle.
Wie gesagt, das war jetzt ne Ausnahme. 

Achso Dieter für deine Sinkgeschwindikeitenrechnung: Wir lassen unsere Köder immer bis zum Grund und es stehen drei dadurch verlorene Jigs (=18€) gegen 5 Dentex, 2 Bonitos, 13 Aranyas, 3 Pagells. Das kann man schon riskieren. Man kriegt die meisten Hänger auch wieder los.

Kraken garnichtmal unbedingt für ne Großfamilie. Ich koche den so lange, dass man Saugnäpfe und Haut abmachen kann. Dann ist es schon viel weniger. Wir haben den zu dritt aufgegessen  Wobei wir auch sicher mehr verspeisen als ein ganzes afrikanisches Dorf


----------



## broki (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Liest noch jemand mit?
> 
> natürlich lesen wir mit!
> macht freude zu sehen was bei euch in letzter zeit so geht. grosses kino! gratulation zu den fängen!!


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wieder ein klasse Bericht vom Darionello team.
Und schon wieder klasse Fische in dieser saure Gurken Zeit.
Man merkt ,dass ihr keine Mühen scheut und das wird richtig fett belohnt. #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke ihr beiden  

Macht auch Spaß die Berichte zu schreiben und die Videos zu schnippseln. Ich selbst freu mich auch immer wenn ich was lesen kann. Jesus hat mir gestern einen schönen Dentex geschickt, allerdings bei Kackwetter...


----------



## glavoc (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hennes - Hennes !!! 
hammer - dein Bericht & das Video !! Dicke Petris ihr Dentexkönige !!#6
sehr sehr schön ... Danke für`s teilen - i like^^ 
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Nightfall (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tatsächlich...Dentexkönig.  
Petri Heil ! :m


----------



## glavoc (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Tatsächlich...Dentexkönig.
> Petri Heil ! :m




ganz deiner Meinung:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glavoc: Das Hennes-Tattoo doch eine Option?

Dentexkönige, das hab ich schon nach dem Winter reingeschrieben  Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass uns das nicht zum Verhängnis wird  Wer hoch steigt, kann tief fallen.


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geile Fische Scorp,
Mann bei mir dauerts noch so lange bis Ende Mai wahrscheinlich#q

So ein Kurztripp habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, Flüge kosten um diese Zeit recht wenig...nur weiter so#h

Pelamiden sind meine lieblings Bonitos bisher.


----------



## tabasco75 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp10n77 
Schöne Fische fängst du da. Weiter so. [emoji106] 

Übrigens, falls noch nicht bekannt, wer an den guten Seaspin-Ködern interessiert ist, sollte bei Amazon mal schauen. Die Preise sind nicht so hoch wie bei manch einem gleichwertigen Produkt aus Japan.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe mir bei Pep auch mal einen Seaspin ProQ eingesammelt und will den mal ausprobieren. 

Haben heute Bonito gefuttert, lecker


----------



## vision81 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Tabasco75  Heyyy vielen Dank für den Tip mit den seaspin-ködern, wollte die mir schon öffter mal bestellen, aber der Versand aus Italien war immer recht teuer.

Kenne auf den Kanaren paar jungs die diese Köder dort ausführlich fischen, auch zu marketing-zwecken. Aber die fangen gute Fische mit diesen Ködern.

Hat die schon jemand von euch gefischt? meine die Wobbler, mommotti ect.. 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre haben diese die Wobbler keine durchgehende Verdrahtung, und sehen ehrlichgesagt eigentlich auch nicht gerade hochwertig aus.

Schöne Grüsse
Florian


----------



## Andre´ (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe ein paar Leppa 44 gekauft gehabt und bin ehrlich gesagt unzufrieden. 
Sie fliegen gut und man kann auch variabel damit fischen, allerdings hatte ich nicht einen Biss darauf, obwohl alle andere Jigs Fische gebracht haben. Zudem sind Sie nicht wirklich besonders haltbar. Einmal ein bisschen an einem Stein gekratzt und schon löst sich die Folie ab. Trotz Pflege rosten die Dinger auch sehr leicht. Die Wobbler hab ich nicht getestet, waren mir auch zu teuer nur zum rumprobieren.


----------



## glavoc (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

bei allen Kunstködern für das klare, supersichtbare Mittelmeer GILT:

viel viel testen und die paar tauglichen Kunstköder, welche bissle was fangen, dann durch viel, viel fischen und austesten so in ihrem "Lauf" zu optimieren, daß die Fangquote optimiert/ausgereizt wird....was nicht so leicht ist, bedenkt man die kurze Zeit des Urlaubs....

Also das wie führen muß ein jeder sich selbst erarbeiten - geht kein Weg dran vorbei^^ 

Einfach so wie zuhause (im Süßwasser) oder gar nur einkurbeln is nich 

Es ist ein steiniger Weg, jedoch wenn es klappt kommt meist der "Durchbruch"....

lg

PS. die fängigen sind nicht unbedingt die teuersten und auch diese müssen animiert werden damit sie fangen...ich fische Kukö`s zwischen 2,99€ bis 24,99€ - also was fängt hat Recht - nicht tolle Reklame und teure Preise--hier gilt: einfach viele durchprobieren und eine Engelsgeduld in der "Testphase"


----------



## ulfisch (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



vision81 schrieb:


> @Tabasco75  Heyyy vielen Dank für den Tip mit den seaspin-ködern, wollte die mir schon öffter mal bestellen, aber der Versand aus Italien war immer recht teuer.
> 
> Kenne auf den Kanaren paar jungs die diese Köder dort ausführlich fischen, auch zu marketing-zwecken. Aber die fangen gute Fische mit diesen Ködern.
> 
> ...



Jo glaube ich habe 2 oder 3 (Mommoti und keine Ahnung), kann die Erfahrungen hier bestätigen, Farbe platzt schnell ab, fliegen gut, haben noch nichts gefangen, laufen gut.

Würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht wieder kaufen, höchstens noch die Hornhecht Immitation.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Als Hornhecht Imitat habe ich mir den Don Belone von Lurenzo geholt. Habe ihn aber noch nicht angetestet. Hatte ich mir zum Angwerfen vor Flüssen und nach Palo oder Bluefishbissen gedacht. 

Finde den Unterschied von den günstigen Köder ist meist vor allem in der Wurfweite. Wolsbarsche fange ich ja eh bisher keine  
Ist aber wie bei mir mitm Jiggen, wenn mans einmal raus hat dann brauch ich keine Köder mehr durchprobieren. Hab ja meine funktionierenden. So wird es beim Spinnen ja auch sein. Dachte eigentlich, dass es sowieso mehr auf die Führung ankommt als auf den eigentlichen Köder bzw seine Farbe.


----------



## tabasco75 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



vision81 schrieb:


> Hat die schon jemand von euch gefischt? meine die Wobbler, mommotti ect..
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre haben diese die Wobbler keine durchgehende Verdrahtung, und sehen ehrlichgesagt eigentlich auch nicht gerade hochwertig aus.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse
> Florian



Also für den Pro Q 120 (in der Farbe TRB) kann ich sagen, dass er total super ist. Er wurde letztes Jahr sehr beansprucht und sieht dem entsprechend mitgenommen aus. Da aber die Reflektionsflächen bei dem Modell TRB innen verbaut sind, verliert er mit der Zeit auch nicht seine Lockwirkung. Die Qualität ist meiner meinung nach super für den Preis. Da zahlt man bei anderen Marken deutlich mehr. BTW, mit dem habe ich meine Goldmakrelen (Coryphaena hippurus) und Little Tunas gefangen. Er lässt sich gut werfen und fliegt weit. Natürlich habe ich mir für den nächsten Urlaub noch nen zweiten (Farbe: ACC) besorgt 

Was von Seaspin noch von mir getestet wird ist: 
Coixedda 130
Mommotti 190
Leppa 33gr
Pro Q 120 & 90
MiniKetc 36gr

Wie gesagt, auf den ersten Blick ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis top. Für den Pro Q kann ich das für mich bestätigen.
Gruß #h


----------



## broki (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hab den buginu 140 allerdings beim schnorcheln aufgegriffen und nicht gekauft. lack war aufgeplatzt, fliegt anständig, läuft recht monoton für meinen geschmack..uuuund er hat noch nichts gefangen.. den pro q werde ich mir auf jeden fall noch zulegen da hab ich nur gutes gehört..bei gelegenheit wohl noch ein mommoti..
fische momentan fast nur noch duo lures.. weil halt mein dealer fast nur duo und molix führt und das auch noch günstig..die qualität ist einwandfrei und fangen tun die auch. allerdings süsswasser. meine letzte mittelmeersession ist schon ne gute weile her..


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Duo z.B. ist bei uns in Spanien nicht sonderlich beliebt. Die haben den Ruf nichts zu fangen  Aber es ist sowieso so, dass man nur das fischt woran man glaubt und dann ists ja kein fairer Vergleich mehr.

Ich habe mir den ProQ in 140mm gekauft, hatte vor mal Thun damit anzuwerfen oder Palo/Bluefish. Freut mich zu hören dass er gut funzt. Hält der wohl einen Thun?


----------



## broki (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich hab den pro q nicht.. aber Palo/Bluefish ist auf jeden Fall sein Einsatzgebiet. Für Thun wurde er wohl nicht gemacht, ob er das packt kann ich nicht sagen..  Ich werde die Duo`s ausführlich testen beim nächsten Aufenthalt am Meer und ebenso ausführlich berichten.


----------



## **bass** (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glaub das hier kann interressieren... beide sind absolute Weitwurfwunder... 
 Wobei der Xorus Asturie (der mit der spitzen Nase), der Köder ist, der am weitesten fliegt auf dem ganzen Markt! 
 Der andere (Xorus – Patchinko) sieht aus wie ein Popper ist aber keener, absolut top zu führen wenn Wellengang herrscht...


----------



## tabasco75 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



**bass** schrieb:


> Der andere (Xorus – Patchinko) sieht aus wie ein Popper ist aber keener, absolut top zu führen wenn Wellengang herrscht...


Der Patchinko scheint mit dem Panic Prey von Savage Gear baugleich zu sein. Auf jeden ein sehr interessanter Köder.


----------



## **bass** (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wurde in der Bretagne entwickelt (also Antlantik). Wer die Gegend dort kennt, weis dass das Mittelmeer dann ein Kinderspiel ist! ; )


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe selbst einige Asturien und kann diese bedingungslos weiterempfehlen. Top Stickbait mit super Wurfeigenschaften, bei mir oft Köder der Wahl.
Übrigens auch gute Verarbeitung!


----------



## broki (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Habe selbst einige Asturien und kann diese bedingungslos weiterempfehlen. Top Stickbait mit super Wurfeigenschaften, bei mir oft Köder der Wahl.
> Übrigens auch gute Verarbeitung!




fängt er auch? |supergri


----------



## glavoc (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

zum Xorus Patchinko - habe den in der 10 cm Ausführung...hat *nicht einen einzigen* WoBa mir gebracht...im Mittelmeer/Adria. Scheint baugleich zum PanicPrey zu sein...
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bisher 3 Thunas bei mir. Aber soll auch auf Wolf gut sein.


----------



## broki (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



**bass** schrieb:


> Wurde in der Bretagne entwickelt (also Antlantik). Wer die Gegend dort kennt, weis dass das Mittelmeer dann ein Kinderspiel ist! ; )



hahaha den find ich gut


----------



## glavoc (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



**bass** schrieb:


> Wurde in der Bretagne entwickelt (also Antlantik). Wer die Gegend dort kennt, weis dass das Mittelmeer dann ein Kinderspiel ist! ; )




ich glaube beinahe, dass es sich genau andersherum verhält - Bass, hast du auch schon im Maremed ähnlich gut wie in der Bretagne gefangen? Nur so interessehalber.
lg
#h


----------



## **bass** (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also, ehrlich gesagt hab ich Fast schon an der ganzen Küste Frankreichs geangelt, fast auf sämtlich spanischen Inseln, sowie relativ viel in Italien (da lebt auch ein grosser Teil meiner Familie)... 
 Ich behaupte einfach mal dass es im Mittelmeer einfacher ist, und der Zeitraum wo man Fische fängt auch länger ist... in der Bretagne ist die eigentliche Saison von frühestens mitte April bis Oktober...

 Ich selber mag aber eher die Bretagne weil da einfach ein ganz anderes Ambiente herrscht, als am doch relativ ruhigen Mittelmeer, mit minimalem Tidenhub... 
 Auch wenn es schwieriger ist dort Fische zu fangen...Ausserdem bietet das Mittelmeer ein grössers Spektrum an Räubern...

 Aber für mich zählt das drumherum halt auch sehr viel...

 Im Juni geht's in den Osten von Malle!   Bin mal gespannt was dort auf die Kunstköder springt!


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo die sind wohl baugleich, habs irgendwo mal gelesen, hat bei mir noch nichts gefangen aber ich habe halt immer den BAY RUF MANIAC von DUO gefischt, auf den ich die Woba Bisse hatte.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da hat eben jeder seine Favoriten!


----------



## boile (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute.  Finde dieses Thema sehr interessant "Mittelmeer"  nächste Woche bekomme ich meine meeres Lizenz für die region valencia hoffe natürlich das ich dan ein paar Bilder zeigen kann von meinen angel Ausflügen .bis dahin bb.
Hab letzte Woche oberhalb der  Flussmündung von guademar eine 63cm meeräsche gefangen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Vieh! Leider nur eine "Lubina per los pobres" also Wolfsbarsch für die Armen. 
Freu mich über jeden der sich hier mit beteiligt!


----------



## tabasco75 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Fettes Vieh! Leider nur eine "Lubina per los pobres" also Wolfsbarsch für die Armen.
> Freu mich über jeden der sich hier mit beteiligt!


Es gibt kein "leider" [emoji6] Jeder gefangene Fisch ist ein schöner Fisch. Es muss nicht immer Tuna oder Wolfsbarsch sein.  Petri zum fetten Fang.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In der Tat! So ist es  Zumal eine 60er Lisa schon ne gute Hausnummer ist!


----------



## broki (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

lieber Wolfsbarsch für die Armen als kein Wolsfbarsch nicht?


----------



## broki (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



boile schrieb:


> Hi Leute.  Finde dieses Thema sehr interessant "Mittelmeer"  nächste Woche bekomme ich meine meeres Lizenz für die region valencia hoffe natürlich das ich dan ein paar Bilder zeigen kann von meinen angel Ausflügen .bis dahin bb.
> Hab letzte Woche oberhalb der  Flussmündung von guademar eine 63cm meeräsche gefangen.




wir sind gespannt über Berichte...!!!


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin allerseits
Was wiegt ne 63cm Äsche?Auf jeden Fall zu groß als Köfi  ,Petri auch von mir dazu.
Ich wollte euch noch kurz mein Winterprojekt vorstellen.Habe ein paar stickbaits selbstgebaut , nachdem sich der eigentlich geplante Kauf als recht schwierig erwiesen hat.Manches was ich gern gehabt hätte war gar nicht oder schwierig zu beschaffen und ich müsste in mehreren verschiedenen shops bestellen.
Aus dem geplanten last-minute-ab-in-die-Sonne ist dann auch nichts geworden.
Also ein bischen selbstgebastelt .
Die ersten Ergebnisse seht ihr (hoffentlich) unten.
Klar geht das noch besser,aber erste Tests am Baggersee waren ganz vielversprechend ,die meisten liefen ganz gut.
Das Teil auf dem 1. Bild oben ist übrigends der Asturie ähnlich,allerdings mit ~50 g schwerer ,sinking.
Die original Asturie hab ich auch ,ja die fliegt auch gut ,ist mit 32g aber ein richtiges Leichtgewicht bei der Größe .
Ob die auch fangen??Kann ich leider erst im Mai ausprobieren.
vG Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fänds total geil wenn du damit was erwischst. Ich drücke die Daumen #h#6


----------



## boile (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri dank.  die meeräsche wog knappe 2, 8 kg. 
Wünsche die viel Erfolg mit deinen Ködern.  Schauen auf jeden Fall viel versprechend aus !


----------



## ulfisch (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Digge Äsche, wäre bei uns ne echte Hausnummer#6

Die Köder sehen super aus, habe im Urlaub eine Angler getroffen, dessen Van war bis auf seine Familie voll mit Angelkram
Der hatte Kistenweise selbstgebastelte Jigs und jeweils einen orginalen dazu:m
Einfach ein Stück Alu zurechgefeilt und mit Folie beklebt, die sahen auch nicht besser oder schlechter als Deine aus#6


----------



## Seatrout (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Äsche ist doch ne Goldmeeräsche, oder?

Fettes Ding und vom Fleisch , noch besser als die ollen Dicklippigen.Eher in Richtung Makrele, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Grüße


----------



## broki (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

aiaiaiai hab ich fernweh!


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kenn nur Meeräsche. Was es da so an Unterarten gibt, keine Ahnung...

broki ich kann das nachvollziehen. Und das obwohl ich hier glaub ich noch der bin, der am häufigsten dort ist


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ulfish , hat der was gefangen mit seinen selbstgebauten??
Ein Bild hab ich noch.
Wenn das obere und untere  Teil am besten fangen ist das Projekt ganz schnell wieder gestorben.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klar denke schon, er hatte wirklich dutzende von den Dingern und die waren alle gebraucht.

"you know, original one 12 Euro, mine 3 euro":q die Krise machts.

Muss ja nur flattern und glitzern#6

Will auch Urlaub, bei mir siehts leider so aus als würde ich erst Ende Mai loskommen|uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also irgendwie hast du kleine Füße! 

Sotos macht auch Jigs und fängt damit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6fZ3BkmBGs


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Jungs,
meine Rute ist fertig.

Fühlt sich toll an und ist blitzeschnell, hier werde ich ein bisschen mit Gummis spielen und am Meer dann Topwatern. 
Sie ist mit 2,60m einen ganzen halben Meter kürzer als mein aktuell benutztes Modell und hat einen kürzeren Griff.
Zudem dürfte sie das WG übersteigen und ist besser balanciert, trotz ihrer fast 300Gr, Gewicht|bigeyes liegt sie toll in der Hand, trockenwedeln hat Bock auf mehr gemacht.

Optisch abgestimmt auf meine Exist 2012 mit Bassartkurbel.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Abschlusskappe und Windingchecks sind in Farbe und Design ebenfalls auf die Exist abgestimmt














Ringe: 7+1 Fuji Titanium Sic K-Guides Startring 25er glaube ich|kopfkrat
Ringwicklungen sind Tip Top


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hakenhalter 





Perfekt balanciert, hätte fast weniger sein können aber fühlt sich super an









Man beachte wie das Design des Windingchecks zum Knob passt, wie das carbon immer wieder auftaucht und die Farbe des Rollenhalters zur Rolle passt:k


Muss am Wochenende angeln gehen.#6


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super schickes Teil Ulfish #6
Bei mir dauerts leider auch noch bis mitte Mai .
Dario ,die Badelatsche ist ans Wurfgewicht der Rute angepasst...  
Habe mir das video angesehen ,für die jigs bräuchte man erstmal eine Metallgießform.
Eigenbauer gibts eine ganze Reihe ,die wobbler +sticks ,und wie man bei ulfish sieht Ruten usw bauen.Manchmal richtig professionelle Kunstwerke.
Es braucht aber schon einiges an Erfahrung bis man soweit ist ,das seh ich schon.


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulle, schönes teil - aber irgendwie erinnert es mich an etwas schillerndes


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist wirklich schick:m
auch wenn es nicht so scheint, alles ist im Rahmen der Funktion optisch angepasst.

Wenn Du dir Schuhe schneidern läßt, ist es Dir doch auch noicht egal wie sie aussehen


----------



## broki (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sauber ule!sieht geil aus. 300g is schon recht viel..wieso denn das?


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Damit der Bizeps nicht schrumpft!

Schickes Teil! Auf das du sie dir in naher Zukunft vergoldest :m

Fischst du die Flipflops eher mit Einzelhaken oder mit Drilling


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Super schickes Teil Ulfish #6
> Bei mir dauerts leider auch noch bis mitte Mai .
> Dario ,die Badelatsche ist ans Wurfgewicht der Rute angepasst...
> Habe mir das video angesehen ,für die jigs bräuchte man erstmal eine Metallgießform.
> ...



Mein Arbeitskollege ist ein super Handswerker, zwar ein Nervbolzen vor dem Herren aber echt erfahren, begabt und hat schon einige Dutzend Ruten gebaut für Freunde, Kollegen und sich, die sehen durchweg gut bis super aus.
Ausserdem hat er durch unsere Firma Zugang zu allerlei Maschinen, NC-Fräse, Drehbank ect.

Der Rollenhalter ist schon der 2., er wollte ihn abdrehen, die Drehbank war besetzt, dann gab er ihn einen jüngeren Gesellen und der hat ihn geschrottet


----------



## tabasco75 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfisch

Die Rute sieht echt edel aus. Bin gespannt wie sie sich in der Praxis (vor allem am Meer) schlägt.


----------



## broki (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sooo bald geht ja die Forellensaison wider los..habe gerade neue Köder bestellt und gleich noch ein paar Jigs mit:

Sakura Spinback 40g
Hayabusa Jackeye 40g
Williamson Gomame 35g
Williamson Slick 40g
Williamson Gomoku Lead Spoon 35g
Ron Thompson Herring Jigger 40g
Savage Gear Psycho Sprat Lead 35g & 45g
Maria Mucho Lucir 40g
Maria Shore Tricker 35g
Maria Sea Flower 45g

soll heissen ich setze mich in den nächsten Ferien neben den Duo Köder auch intensiv mit der Jiggerei auseinander..


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Broki:Würde mich sehr interessieren wie die jigs funzen ,mit ähnlichen fische ich auch.
Also welche wann ,wie ,was welche Fische fangen.
Manche sagen ja ,dass es meistens egal ist welche jigs und welche Farbe man wirft.Wenns beißt ,dann beißts.
kann ich so absolut nicht bestätigen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Keineswegs egal! Es gibt sicher auch viel Zeug was woanders funktioniert, aber eben nicht bei uns. Bei Bonitos ist es manchmal relativ latte was man reinwirft weil die dann auf alles beißen. Aber die Fische sind ja teilweise sehr wählerisch. 

Sakura Spinback fischt Josep letzte Zeit öfter mal und das mit Erfolg. Habe mit Sakura bisher durchweg gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## broki (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

da ichs gerade von den Forellen hatte.. es gibt Tage da hackt es bei jedem 2. Wurf. An anderen Tagen läuft gar nichts und du musst dir die Fische hart erarbeiten. Das heisst Platz-und Köderwahl, ebenso die Tiefe und Führungstechnik werden dann enorm wichtig..genau so verhält es sich doch auch bei den Meeresprädatoren..bist du in ner Bonito-Frenzy---> nicht wichtig was du reinballerst.. Falsche Zeit und falscher Ort---> dann wirds interessant.. Stehen die Fische im Mittelwasser kannst du sie dort und u.U. auch an der Oberfläche angreifen..stehen sie hart am Grund..wirds wieder extrem schwierig..ausser du hast ein Boot  nicht?


----------



## ValMac (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Leute ich bin neu hier in dem Thread 
Les mir jetzt seit ca. 3 Stunden eifrigst die bisherigen Berichte noch von bis vor 4 Jahren durch, hab ich wirklich nichts besseres zu tun? #c
Na gut, ich werde dann zu Ostern, also Ende März bis Anfang April ganz runter zur Insel Hvar in Kroatien düsen. So weit im Süden Kroatien war ich wohl noch nie. Ich hab mir mal ein bisschen mit Google Earth angeschaut, scheint ganz gute Spots dort zu geben...
Ich werd auf jeden Fall eifrig Fotos schießen, falls es mal Kameraden an der Rute geben sollte, aaaber ich hab davor noch ein paar Fragen.
Also, weiß jemand ob diese Jahreszeit eine gute Zeit dafür ist, vom Ufer aus zu angeln? Kann man da schon den einen oder anderen Brocken vorfinden?
Und glaubt ihr bringt es was mit Kunstködern, weil ich einfach am liebsten spinne und vorhatte, meine Wobbler mal'n bisschen Salz schlucken zu lassen... 
Jetzt aber genug gefragt |bla: und ich freu mich schon auf weitere Fangberichte #h


----------



## tabasco75 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfisch

bist du denn dieses Jahr in der Nähe von Volos?
Ich bin erst zu Weihnachten dort, da im Sommer Kreta auf dem Programm steht.
Dieses Video habe ich letztens entdeckt... der Hafen von Volos wird anscheinend des öfteren von ordentlichen Räubern aufgesucht. Wie der Angler dabei mit der Rute umgeht, sei dahin gestellt. Er war von seinem Fang sicherlich etwas überrascht |supergri
www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi22w_OTUI0


----------



## ulfisch (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Tabasco, weiß nicht, mein vater hätte es gerne aber wir wollen innerhalb von 15 tagen von 
München nach Konstantinopel von
Konst. nach Thessaloniki von
Da auf die Insel und
eigentlich von da zurück nach München, weiß nicht ob ich mir einen Kurztripp antue.

Ich habe da mal vom ende des langen Wellenbrechers gefischt aber nur eine Stunde.
Es gibt noch ein video von Stotovasi, da fängt er Supies von der Kaimauer aus und eines mit einem Kinigos kenne ich auch von da.
Allgemein soll noch was gehen im Golf.
Im Sommer ist Hochzeitsreise bei mir angesagt....+Angeln aber weiß noch nicht wo:q


----------



## glavoc (1. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ ValMac - wo genau auf Hvar wirst du sein? Also welche Ortschaft - kenne die Insel auch, jedoch ist sie sehr groß^^
Schreib doch genauer, wer weiß? vielleicht kann ich dir gute Tipps geben??
lg


----------



## ulfisch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nachtrag zur Rute, wurde am Samstag eingeweiht:m
mit Erfolg.
Gab ne 47er Seeforelle als 1. Fisch 2015.

An Oberflächenködern habe ich den Duo Bay Ruf Maniac und den Ima Skimmer getestet..
Die flogen mehr als ordentlich besonders der Bay Ruf verabschiedete sich sagenhaft.
Die Führung gestaltete sich wie erwartet angenehm, der IMA Skimmer folgte aufs wort, der Bay Ruf ist im Allgemeinen etwas zickiger.
Ich musste mich allerdings erst Wurftechnisch etwas einstellen die ersten Würfe klatschten bei 20m ins Wasser.|supergri

Dann testete ich einen 20 und einen 27 Gr. Jig das ging normal gut wobei 20 etwas zu leicht waren.

Ich versuchte mich noch etwas mit Gummifischen an Jigköpfen(15-20Gr. geschätzt) aber mMn gab es da keine besonders gute Bodenkontakterkennung im Blank#c
ich habe es aber nicht so mit dem Gummifisch Jiggen.

In Griechenland habe ich es mit allerlei Gummikram probiert hauptsächlich Wurm und Aalimitate aber auch kleine Fish Arrows Flash-J mit und ohne Paddletail, das war einigermaßen erfolgsversprechend, die Köder fischte ich dann auch häufiger am C bzw.T-Rig oder gelegentlich mal am Dropshot oder weightless am Spiro.

Ich habe aber zu all dem Gummikram wenig Zugang, liegt natürlich auch an mangelnder Erfahrung aber den stinknormalen Gummifisch verabscheue ich am meisten


Zurück zur Rute Strecke machte ich dann wieder mit meinem Daiwa Current Master(12Gr) den brachte ich nach einiger Zeit auf beachtliche Weiten ca. 40m(50 Kurbelumdrehungen bei einem theoretischen Schnureinzug von 0,8m)

Hier mal eine Frage, wie weit werft ihr so mit welchen Ködern(spinning, Surf ect.), wie werft ihr und wie messt ihr eure Weiten?

Ich komme mit meiner Graphiteleader Argento mit entsprechenden Ködern(25-30Gr. Jig, Bay Ruf Maniac, Spiro) auf 60-65m max. wirklich max. optimaler Wurf und zumindest kein Gegenwind, das sind dann ca. 70-80(MAXIMAL) Kurbelumdrehungen mit ca. 0,8m pro Umdrehung.

Ich habe beim Bay Ruf nicht gemessen aber ich schätze hier mal 50-MAX60m mit der neuen Rute.


Naja erwischte dann nach 3 Stunden noch die Forelle das rundete den Test ab.

Fazit 
-Wurfweite: SEHR GUT
-Handling auf Wobbler und Topwaterbaits bezogen: SEHR GUT
-Ermüdungsfreies Fischen: GUT   eben kürzer und balancierter als die Argento, das hohe Gewicht schlägt aber etwas durch

Das wird sicher ein Spass am Meer und hier im Sommer
:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nachtrag noch mal zu den Gummifischen am jigkopf, die ließen sich super Führen nur eben hatte ich kaum Rückmeldung(spürbaren) im Blank wenn sie auf den Boden stießen.
Ich schaue da im allgemeinen aber eher mehr auf Spitze oder Schnur


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf diese einfache idee mit Kurbelumdrehungen die Wurfweite zu ermitteln wär ich nie selbst gekommen. |kopfkrat Wie weit ich werfe weiß ich bisher nicht ,werde das aber mal auf diese Weise messen.


----------



## ulfisch (8. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist halt ne grobe Messung aber ein Anhaltspunkt,
habe ich allerdings auch irgendwo gelesen#h

Wundert mich nur immer wenn Leute von wurfweiten jenseits der 70m mit Wobblern und 100m mit Blinkern und Jigs


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo alle zusammen. Bin auch neu hier. Habe mir aber alle 233 Seiten durchgelesen und auch einige Querverweise.
Sehr guter Thread, auch schön zu bemerken wie er immer besser und detailierter wird. Jetz sind die Infos zum Tackle und den Ködern schon besser. Siehe Ulfisch's Rute mit Rolle (war schon oberes Tackle).
Interessant wäre noch bei den Kunstködern, wenn sie dann Fangen Gewässer Info dazu: Tiefe, Entfernung, Grundbeschaffenheit etc., danke.
Ich bevorzuge Grundsätzlich das Spinnfischen.
Habe in Greek und Spain vom Ufer aus geangelt, manchmal vom Boot.
Da ich nur im Hochsommer (Badeurlaub) dazu komme ist der Erfolg gering bis mäßig. Konnte mich trotzdem von Makrelen über Litsa, Wolfsbarsch, Barra bis zum Mahi heranangeln.
Dieses Jahr ist Greek wieder drann, tielweise mit Boot. Im Juli. Hoffe auf Mahi oder mal little tunny. Hat da jemand mehr Erfahrung?


----------



## ulfisch (14. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi nachdem du deinen Woba schon gefangen hast, brauchst du ja keine Tipps mehr
Mal im Ernst, läuft doch Makrelen, Litas, Woba und Mahis vom (hauptsächlich)Ufer aus.
Da brauche ich mehr Tipps von dir als umgekehrt

Im Juli will ich persönlich möglichst nicht mehr runter, das war wirklich kurz vor dem Nervenzusammenbruch letztes Jahr.

So richtig erfolgreich war ich auch nicht beim Spinnfischen(was nicht heißt, dass es nicht geht)

Wohin gehts denn nach Hellas, bin Anfang bis Mitte Juni unten so Gott will


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ulfisch,
also Wolfbarsch und Barra und diverse Makrelenartige vom Ufer aus, die meisten in Spanien Costabrava.
In Greek auf Woba nur Nachläufer aber ziemlich Große :-(.
Vom Boot Riffbarsch beim Jiggen, Litsa und Mahis beim Schleppen.
Dies will ich dieses Jahr verfeinern. Vielleich mal nen Mahi anwerfen oder gleich mit leichterer Rute (Spinnrute 70gr.) schleppen.
Ich bin da um Ägina unterwegs. Aber leider im Hochsommer und die Zeit ist wegen der Familie sehr beschränkt. Gibt es Tips?
Werde die nächsten Tage mal zwei Köder posten die bei mir erfolgreich waren ( Ufer) und was für Mahi zum schleppen. Bin aber für alles offen.
(geile Rolle die Exsist) fische ähnliches.


----------



## ulfisch (14. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi,
Mahis gehen super mit geschleppter Meeräsche oder Hornhecht, habe selber nur Meeräsche geschleppt, funzte aber gut.
Vom Ufer auf Mahis, wurde mir dringenst empfohlen einen Hornie(lebend) an schwimmender leine raus schwimmen zu lassen habe ich selber noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.
Zumindest habe ich Bilder(aus 1. Hand) von so erzielten Fängen gesehen und da waren Fische bis zu 1m dabei

Ägina und die Gegend kenne ich leider gar nicht, nur weiß ich das zumindest bei uns im Norden, die Mahizeit erst Ende August beginnt.

Versuche es weiter mit Topwaterködern(meine Bisse bekam ich auf den Bay Ruf Maniac 21Gr.) auf Woba, die sollten noch irgendwo unterwegs sein(Flussmündungen eventuell, kleine Häfen)

Der Rapala Maxrap in Lila/weiß wurde mir mal eindringlich zur Dämmerungszeit empfohlen.

Mein Top-Schleppköder auf Bonitos war der Yo-zuri stoop 70
http://www.panthermartin-fishing.bg/en/221-vobleri-yo-zuri-stoop-70mr.html

und der Daiwa Current Master.

Ich bekam 3-4mal die Gelegenheit Mahis direkt mit Kukös anzuwerfen, Bisse konnte ich nicht produzieren aber immerhin Nachläufer...wird schon.
BTW meine Mahis(alle um die 50cm) habe ich fast ausschließlich mit einer Normalen Spinnrute gefangen ca. 10-40Gr, ein 1m Mahi dürfte aber stärkeres Gerät erfordern.


Ich empfehle dir, trotz deiner Spinnfisch-Vorliebe, eine Grundrute mit zu nehmen um auf Brassen zu angeln, das kannst du gemütlich neben dem Spinnfischen betreiben.


Wenn du ein Boot hast ist das natürlich dufte, da kannst du auch mal schön vertikal angeln und freilich Schleppen:l


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, also Duo Bay Ruf Manic in 21 gr. (fürs Ufer) werde ich mal Probieren. Gibt es einen günstigen Shop?

Diese hier waren bei mir sehr erfolgreich, der obere 145mm ca.24gr., der untere Shimano Ocea ca. 120mm 24gr.






Mahi beim schleppen ging komischerweise so, wie auf Makrele, Makrelenpatanoster mit großen weißen Federhaken und Mefoblinker in Makrelendesign am Ende. Die Bisse (Fische so bis 50cm) kamen immer auf den Blinker, ganz selten mal Federhaken. War anscheinend wichtig wegen der Lockwirkung. Wir haben dann einen Griechen beobachtet der hatte so etwas wie ein Teaser im Geschirr. Der machte ander Oberfläche ne schöne Spur, hat in ca. ner Stunde 6 Stück gefangen und gute. Näheres hierzu weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## broki (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich bin bereit.. um Auffahrt gehts ans Meer.


----------



## ulfisch (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo, also Duo Bay Ruf Manic in 21 gr. (fürs Ufer) werde ich mal Probieren. Gibt es einen günstigen Shop?
> 
> Diese hier waren bei mir sehr erfolgreich, der obere 145mm ca.24gr., der untere Shimano Ocea ca. 120mm 24gr.
> Anhang anzeigen 230737
> ...



Die sehen gut aus, werde die mal testen:q

Du hast also ein Makrelenpaternoster(Zabarie) geschleppt?

Sind die Schnüre da nicht zu schwach für Mahis?
Auf den Blinker(Psaraki) stehen sie bei uns auch, an der Handleine geschleppt und dann immer mal wieder ein Stück mit der Hand vorgezogen und zurück lassen.
Das habe ich mit einer Spinnrute gemacht und dann ist sie mir gebrochen:q muss und sollte aber nichts damit zu tun haben.


Wenn Du mal auf Mahis schleppst nimm 2 Ruten(mind. eine Spinn) und lasse den 1. Mahi am Haken versuche dann mit der 2. einen weiteren zu fangen(Spinn oder Naturköder), hake den 1. ab lasse den 2. am Haken und versuche mit der 1. Rute einen zu fangen usw.

Gilt als erprobte Methode, da die Mahis dann wohl neugierig werden.
Gibt auch ein Youtube Video aus Griechenland dazu|wavey:

Gute Infoquellen sind die Youtube Videos von "Sotovasi" und "Marko Vidalis"


----------



## tabasco75 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Gute Infoquellen sind die Youtube Videos von "Sotovasi" und "Marko Vidalis"



Die beiden haben ein gutes Videomaterial. Ebenfalls gut ist es bei "kostas Antoniadis" zu schauen, da er hauptsächlich auf top water spinnt:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOJHT-ZgMVSyD0Ehaomi1tQ

Wie ich im Vorfeld erwähnt habe, habe ich meine Mahis meistens auf WTD-Köder (walk the dog) gefangen. Es sind eben die Regionen im Wasser wo sich ihre Hauptbeute, die Hornchechte (Zargana), herum tummeln.

Gruß
Kostas


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für Tips.
Hat mir schon etwas gebracht.
Als Köder wurden im Video Seaspinn pro Q gefischt oder?
Hat jemand schon mal diese spanischen Hornhechtimitate gefischt?

Na dann muß ich mir noch die passende Stelle vom Ufer suchen.
Dort wo Sie vom Boot aus befischbar sind kommt man vom Ufer nicht hin.
Gruß Kay


----------



## ulfisch (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Die beiden haben ein gutes Videomaterial. Ebenfalls gut ist es bei "kostas Antoniadis" zu schauen, da er hauptsächlich auf top water spinnt:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOJHT-ZgMVSyD0Ehaomi1tQ
> 
> Wie ich im Vorfeld erwähnt habe, habe ich meine Mahis meistens auf WTD-Köder (walk the dog) gefangen. Es sind eben die Regionen im Wasser wo sich ihre Hauptbeute, die Hornchechte (Zargana), herum tummeln.
> ...



Danke Kostas,
schöne Videos und mit vielen Bissen , so wie ich es mag#6
Wobei ich beim WTD die Rutenspitze eher unten habe bzw. waagerecht.


----------



## tabasco75 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Danke Kostas,
> schöne Videos und mit vielen Bissen , so wie ich es mag#6
> Wobei ich beim WTD die Rutenspitze eher unten habe bzw. waagerecht.


Aber gerne doch, jedes Video, wenn gut gedreht, ist gutes Lernmaterial. 

Solche Bisse wie im Video machen einen richtig ungeduldig |bigeyes Der Urlaub kann nicht schnell genug kommen. :g
Das mit der senkrechten Rutenspitze scheint sehr interessant. Anscheinend lässt sich der Köder mit weniger Kraftaufwand (als bei niedriger Haltung) und Eigenschwingung der Spitze richtig nervös und für die Räuber verführerisch führen. Voraussetzung ist eine weiche Spitze, wie man in einem Video bei der gelben Illex-Rute sieht. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall auf diese Art mal ausprobieren. #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meinst du den DonBelone? 

Noch 2 Wochen muss ich durchhalten, ist schaffbar. Momentan ist scheißwetter in Spanien. 

Und übrigens, Respekt dass du dich durch den ganzen Thread gelesen hast (y)


----------



## ulfisch (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch, jedes Video, wenn gut gedreht, ist gutes Lernmaterial.
> 
> Solche Bisse wie im Video machen einen richtig ungeduldig |bigeyes Der Urlaub kann nicht schnell genug kommen. :g
> Das mit der senkrechten Rutenspitze scheint sehr interessant. Anscheinend lässt sich der Köder mit weniger Kraftaufwand (als bei niedriger Haltung) und Eigenschwingung der Spitze richtig nervös und für die Räuber verführerisch führen. Voraussetzung ist eine weiche Spitze, wie man in einem Video bei der gelben Illex-Rute sieht. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall auf diese Art mal ausprobieren. #6


kai ego, jo die Rutenspitze müsste weicher sein, vielleicht ne Sefo Rute?
Jaaa Urlaub, heute gebucht, 28.05 nach Istanbul(Hochzeit von einem Freund) dann am 31. abends nach Saloniki und am nächsten Tag auf die Insel und am 13.06 zurück


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Meinst du den DonBelone?
> 
> Noch 2 Wochen muss ich durchhalten, ist schaffbar. Momentan ist scheißwetter in Spanien.
> 
> Und übrigens, Respekt dass du dich durch den ganzen Thread gelesen hast (y)



Hallo scorp meinst du diesen 3teiligen wobbler der aussieht wie ein hornhecht und hinten so eine wobbelplatte hat. Den meine ich, habe die sprengringe und die drillinge gegen stärkere getauscht und will damit mal schleppen.

Bin aber erst im Juli drann.

(Vorher noch paarmal an die kûste auf mefo), da kann ich dann gleich in der leerlaufZeit das tackle fürs Mittelmeer testen.


----------



## ulfisch (16. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nur mal so ich vermisse Nightfall und AFbaumgartner;+

Der DonBelone sieht interessant aus


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der DonBelone ist ein Stickbait, aber wie der Name schon sagt soll es ein Hornhecht sein. Hab mir mal einen davon und einen Espetron gekauft zum Ausprobieren.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guten Abend Mittelmeeranglerfraktion!
Bei mir sind es jetzt noch vier Tage die ich irgendwie überleben muss. Dann ists geschafft und es geht Freitag nach Spanien. Momentan allerdings nur Wind in der Vorhersage für die ersten Tage. Fährt denn außer mir noch jemand weg?

Als Update was mal wieder so angeschafft wurde für die Angelei:
ganze viele Gummifische für die Sargofischerei, das könnte sich bei dem vielen Tramuntana dann evtl auch auszahlen.
Dann hat mein Papa sich eine Salitga 7000H Dogfight gegönnt, geiles Teil. Bespult mit 500m braid. 
Haben außerdem wieder einen Vorratskauf Jigs gemacht. Apropos Jigging. Da will ich hier mal nochmal den letzten, wirklich beeindruckenden Fang vom Josep verlinken. http://pescacostabrava.es/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YtPzmfxfoI
Absolut wahnsinn der Mero Denton. Traumfisch.
Also ich bin mächtig heiß!
Desweiteren sind noch einige Drillingshaken eineseits für die Jigs und andererseits auch für Espetron/ Don Belone und an sich Großfisch im Gepäck. 
Habe an meiner Beastmaster mal wieder einen Ring tauschen müssen, habe jetzt alle restlichen Ringe auch als Fujiversion hier und werde das auch alles noch mitnehmen.
Dann haben wir uns noch eine Ration neue Darionello Fishing Team T-Shirts gegönnt und ich habe eins mit Geißbock etc bestückt. 
Als letztes gabs noch Polbrillen zum ausprobieren und billige Nadeln zum setzen von Assisthooks in den Gummifischen sowie passende Assists. Bin mal gespannt wie das klappt bei BlackMinnow und Crazy SandEel. 

TL und LG 
Dario


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Übrigens danke für die Empfehlung des Youtubechannels vom Wolfsbarschkönig! Tolle Fische, die die da rausholen. Will auch |rolleyes


----------



## ulfisch (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QEsjd1WZuY
Viel Spass Dir, die läppischen 4 Tage sitzt Du doch auf einer ArschB. ab
 Bei mir sinds noch 2 Monate#t
schöne Erweiterungen für das Meeresfischen#6
Bei mir siehts damit mau aus auch wenn ich doch so dringend Kram brauche ne 2. Brandungsrute nebst Rolle, ne Bootsrute zum Schleppen(Tipps?) und eigentlich auch eine zum Jiggen,
der ganze Kram will dann aber auch teuer geflogen werden bzw. will ich ja meine neue Rute runter bringen aber das kostet wieder einen Fuffi ahhrg, ein paar Topwaterbaits und 3 Wobbler habe ich mir seit dem neuen Jahr gegönnt.

Ich habe mir mittlerweile ein paar Schleppvorfächer gebaut, 1-2 simple FC und dann einen großen Haken 1/0 oder 2/0, dazu 2 mit 2 Haken 1/0
und von Youtube nachgeknüpft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTEmuDXv4sc&list=FLbhDBHTe8Uyx0BM18NEj7KQ&index=5

Ich werde versuche diesen Urlaub mehr auf Naturköder zu setzen, sowohl beim Schleppen als auch von Land.
Die Frage ist mal wieder ob es ein Boot zu mieten gibt.:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zum Jiggen nehm ich ja auch die Spinruten. Insbesondere (vom Boot) bei den Vinilos sollen sich lange Ruten besser eignen. 

Kauf dir mal ein Boot, macht Spaß   Ich bereue es nicht! 

Schleppen tue ich ja auch immer mit Deadbaits und da ziehe ich dann mit der Ködernadel ein Stahlvorfach durch mit einem Drilling am Ende. Das ganze wird dann mit elastischem Garn fixiert. Das mit dem Stahlvorfach ist total chillig und mir ist noch kein einziger Fisch entkommen weil er was durchgekaut hat. Kann man ganz simpel herstellen mit einer Nylon ummantelten Stahlschnur und Feuerzeug.


----------



## Franz_x (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Ulfisch,



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich werde versuche diesen Urlaub mehr auf Naturköder zu setzen, sowohl beim Schleppen als auch von Land.



mache ich seit gut zwei Jahren und die Fänge sind bei mir deutlich  besser als beim Spinnfischen! Bin aber nur vom Ufer unterwegs. Was ist  chilliger, als mit der Frau auf der Badedecke zu liegen und zwei Angeln  mit Köderfischen "nebei" draußen zu haben (geht nachts natürlich genau  so gut). Mit der richtigen Technik brauchst Du nur jede Stunde mal neu  auswerfen......bequemer geht´s nicht #h.  Ich fische einen Köderfisch direkt an der Oberfläche und einen ca. 3  Meter über dem Grund. Brandungsrute braucht es dazu nicht - ich habe  Karpfenruten mit Freilaufrollen. Nix ist geiler als das surren der Rolle  wenn´s beißt. Bei den Montagen a bisserl vom Hegenen- und Wallerfischen  inspirieren lassen.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## tabasco75 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben. Für mich persönlich ist im Urlaub Spinnen vom Ufer aus das einzige, was mir den meisten Spaß bereitet. Ausschließlich Kunstköder. Ob andere Methoden mehr Fisch bringen, ist für mich nebensächlich. Der Wanderweg zur Angelstelle, das Rennen über die Felsen in der Regel bei sonnigem Wetter, zwischendurch ins Wasser springen, etc. sind für mich Erholung, Sport und Vergnügen in einem. Ansitz auf Doraden ist mir zu passiv. Muss aber jeder selbst für sich entdecken. :q


----------



## Salt (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her aber ich war in der letzten Zeit gut beschäftigt & irgendwie auch recht schreibfaul:q
Ende Januar war ich spontan mal für 2 Wochen unten, obwohl das nicht grade die beste Zeit in meiner Ecke ist....
Ein paar Fische sind aber doch bei rum gekommen:vik:

Die erste Woche war noch recht warm und so gaben sich die üblichen Verdächtigen ein Stelldichein. 
Tunny, Bonito & speziell Cudas waren noch an den gewohnten Stellen anzutreffen & auch meine offene Rechnung mit den Calmaren konnte ich diesmal erfolgreich begleichen und ein paar schöne Exemplare bis über 1kg in die Pfanne befördern 

Zwei neue & sehr tiefe Spots blieben leider ohne Erfolg. Am ersten war zwar Fischaktivität zu sehen aber leider war das Wetter den Tag viel zu ruhig....
Der andere Spot mit über 80m Tiefe ist laut meinen Einheimischen immer ein Glücksspiel:'' You will get a big one or nothing!"......wir bekamen "nothing" trotz perfekter Bedingungen mit viel weißem Wasser.

Die zweite Woche brachte dann einen Wetterumschwung und machte die offene Küste nach ein paar Tagen leider unbefischbar. 
Einmal gelang uns noch eine sehr gute Morgensession auf Barracuda mit über 20 stück pro Mann! Teilweise war jeder Wurf ein Treffer oder zumindest ein Biss und 70-80cm im Durchschnitt alles schöne Fische:q

Dann ging erstmal nix mehr & ich suchte die Buchten & Häfen nach Wolfsbarschen ab, denn Sturm und Winter heißt Wolfsbarsch 
Am zweiten Tag der Suche wurde ich fündig und konnte dort in den nächsten Tagen immer ein bis 2 Barsche erwischen:m
Zwar alles keine Riesen mit 40 -50cm, aber der ein oder andere für die Pfanne war dabei und da wiedermal Topwater den Erfolg brachte war es eine spannende Fischerei.
Einen richtig großen Barsch bekam ich kurz zu sehen, dürfte locker 70cm gehabt haben|bigeyes aber der wurde von zwei kleineren verfolgt und war ganz offensichtlich mit was anderem beschäftig....Winter ist halt auch Laichzeit für die Barsche 

Alles in allem war es trotz Winter ein gelungener Trip & neben ganz passabler Fischerei war es auch klasse mal wieder mit meinen Kumpels vor ort unterwegs zu sein|supergri


----------



## Salt (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...und weil es auch immer wieder diese unglaublichen Momente beim Angeln gibt...noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Salt (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...und noch ein paar zu Abschluß


----------



## Krallblei (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Rumjammern wegen 4 Tagen... Wir müssen noch bis mitte Mai warten..|krach:

Fahr Du ans Cap aber lass uns die Fische in der Bucht:vik:


Golf von Roses:k:k:l


----------



## ulfisch (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr sehr tolle Bilder, danke Dir Salt

@Brasse und Wobbler
Ich mag beides sehr, also spinnen und Ansitz(am Meer) ein Boot bekomme ich nur sporadisch(gemietet)

meine Freundin steht aus irgendeinem Grund aber ungern um 6-7Uhr morgens auf und "legt"sich mit mir an den Strand, im Sommer ist es tagsüber schwierig wegen der Touristen, auf die ich Rücksicht nehme, die dann aber mitten am Badestrand Angeln und Harpunieren|evil:


Zu Beginn stehe ich oft früh auf und gehe 2 Stunden spinnen, kaufe dann Köder(falls vorhanden) und Frühstück.
Ansitzen tue ich dann gegen Abend oder manchmal auch früh bis in den Vormittag.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Rumjammern kann man es jetzt nennen oder man lässt es. Noch 3 Tage  Und es sind genug Fische für alle da  Nicht für alle, aber für uns beide sicher schon. 
@Salt sehr, sehr geil! Richtig gute Fischerei! Bei so guten Fängen brauch man auch keine Naturköderangelei. Finde die Geschichte mit den Kunstködern auch ansprechender. Es ist deutlich aktiver, macht aus der Angelei schönen Sport an tollen Kulissen. Ich bin aber auch keiner, der z.B. gerne am Strand liegt. Das wird mir langweilig.


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eigentlich bin ich auch eher der Spinnfischer, und eigentlich auch sehr gerne ausschließlich Kukös, nur am Meer komme ich mir damit oft wie ein Idiot vor|kopfkrat

Kein Plan aber, ich brauche da noch mein richtiges Erfolgserlebnis bis ich daran zu 100% glaube.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kenn das! Vom wölfeln...


----------



## tabasco75 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein mit Wobbler gefangener Wolfsbarsch war mein erstes Erfolgserlebnis, das mich so richtig "krank" gemacht hat.  [emoji41]


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na hoffentlich wird es uns auch so ergehen! Morgen gehts los!


----------



## ulfisch (29. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bericht, Fangbilder#y
bei Deiner Quote sind die Erwartungen Hoch, wo ist der 70cm Woba und der neuerliche Rekord Dentex?


----------



## Krallblei (29. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute.

Weiß zufällig jemand ob das Angeln in den Buchten um Roses erlaubt ist?
Cala Murtra, Cala Rostella und Cala Montjoi?

Möchten dort bissl vom Kanu aus angeln...

Gruss und Danke


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zalt, wieder mal ein sehr schöner Bericht, Gratulation zu den Fängen.
Kannst du ein Paar Infos zu den Ködern und Spots geben.
Was womit und an wechler Stelle/Tiefe.
Du fischt ja wohl meist vom Ufer, oder?
Ja an sonsten für mich auch nur Spinnfischen mit KUKÖ, ist halt das aktivere Fischen und immer direkt einsetzbar, die Köderbeschaffung fällt halt weg.
Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gestern wurden wir beim Jiggen stark durch den Wind eingeschränkt, sind aber trotzdem nicht geschneidert. Gleich gehts los mal schauen was die Sepionellos machen.

Was die Buchten betrifft schreib ich dir wenn ich wieder da bin. Brauch mich dafür nicht noch mit jemandem unterhalten  prinzipiell erlaubt ja , aber mal nach PRUG schauen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich auch eher der Spinnfischer, und eigentlich auch sehr gerne ausschließlich Kukös, nur am Meer komme ich mir damit oft wie ein Idiot vor|kopfkrat
> 
> Kein Plan aber, ich brauche da noch mein richtiges Erfolgserlebnis bis ich daran zu 100% glaube.



Also wenns recht ist möchte ich hier kurz die Farben diskutieren.
Scheint für mich sehr ausschlaggebend für die Quote.
AYU und BACK/BlueSILER hatten bei mir immer den besten Erfolg.
Bzw. diese Farbe türkiser Rücken,dann schwarzer streifen,seiten silber, besonders bei WOBa.
Auf Mahi auch gerne in der Farbe Mahi.
Was mir überhaupt nichts gebracht hat ist z.B. blue/pinksardine oder pink obwohl salt damit gefangen hat.
Und auch die Größe, 110-145mm und schlank, auf kleinere Köder gabs nichts oder nur minis.


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Salt , super Fänge ,zumal für die off season. #6
Dario ,ihr geht ja tacklemässig in die vollen ,ne saltiga dogfight ,aber hallo.
Viel Spas + Erfolg ,aber lasst mir wirklich noch bischen was übrig.  .
Krallblei:in den Buchten durfte man bisher fischen.Es gibt Karten mit den Schutzzonen+Regeln ums Cap de Creus.Jeder Angelshop sollte die haben.Du bist ab mitte Mai in der Rosas Bucht ?
Um die Zeit möchte ich auch wieder hin.Nautic Camping.
Ein paar schlanke minnows für WOBAS könnt ich mir auch mal zulegen , oder bauen.


----------



## Krallblei (30. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi t-dieter26

Ja wir fahren zu fünft am 14.05 und bleiben eine Woche. Sind auf Laguna nebenan.
Du hast nicht zufällig ein Boot?????:l

Bist Du Brandungsangler?? Wir sind eigentlich jeden Abend am Strand und werfen Unmengen an Angeln raus  Muga oder Fluviamündung.
Aber eher Muga.

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benjamin ,hast ne PN


----------



## Jose (30. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_ekelhafter trööt_.

jeden tag ein stich ins herz.
kaum auszuhalten.

WILL AUCH (kann aber nicht)


----------



## ulfisch (30. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> _ekelhafter trööt_.
> 
> jeden tag ein stich ins herz.
> kaum auszuhalten.
> ...


Augen zu und durch,
ich stelle sie mir einfach alle in Deutschland vor:q


----------



## ulfisch (30. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Also wenns recht ist möchte ich hier kurz die Farben diskutieren.
> Scheint für mich sehr ausschlaggebend für die Quote.
> AYU und BACK/BlueSILER hatten bei mir immer den besten Erfolg.
> Bzw. diese Farbe türkiser Rücken,dann schwarzer streifen,seiten silber, besonders bei WOBa.
> ...




AYU ist diese rostrot/orange oder bisschen Glitzer drinnen
mit





> BACK/BlueSILER


 meinst Du BLACK/bluesilver? oder BACK: blue/silver;+

Meine Wobabisse/Nachläufer hatte ich auf Topwaterbaits  mit dunklem(blau/schwarzem)Rücken und silbernen Flanken zum Teil mit dunklen Flecken.

Ich habe mir 2 Köder in silbrigen grün angeschafft da die Futterfische diese Farbe haben.

Beim Schleppen kamen die Bisse immer auf blau/sliber mit hellem Bauch und dunkler Rücken und silberne Flanken.

Beim Jiggen kamen sie auch auf diese Farben.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit BlacK/Bluesilver meinte ich blacksilver oder bluesilver, also blauer oder schwarzer Rücken.

Ayu ist so dunkel bis hellolivgrün im Rücken Flanken silber heller Bauch.
Hier noch mal das Foto der Shimano unten in ayu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Yokozuna montero oben in dieser speziellen Farbe Name???Den habe ich fast ausschließlich auf Woba gefischt, es gab da strandnah Futterfische die so aussahen und auch von den Räubern an den Strand gejagt wurden. Länge 145mm ca. 24gr. schwimmend Tauchtiefe flach bis 0,8m. Durch die wobbling action hat man auch weniger Problem mit Perrücken, da der Köder immer schön auf Zug ist (klapp beim Tobwater Stickbait nicht so gut).

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man Fotos einfügt;+.


----------



## t-dieter26 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die Futterfische ,also sardina +co,sehen halt so aus .Unten weiß silber ,oben bischen dunkler.
Das sind dann auch die standardfarben bei den KuKös.Wobei du glaub ich geschrieben hast ,du hättest auf blue sardina keine Bisse bekommen.
Blue sardina ist aber doch auch so :unten silber/weiß oben bläulich/dunkler ,evtl noch mit ein paar schwarzen punkten .
Foto hast du doch auch eingefügt.
Ich lad die immer als Datei hoch und die erscheinen dann unter dem Text als miniatur.
Wie fügt man die in den Text?? *ih?
noch etwa 6 Wochen......
Tl Dieter


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Foto hast du doch auch eingefügt.
Ich lad die immer als Datei hoch und die erscheinen dann unter 
Hat leider nur einmal funktionier mit dem Foto.

Ich kann die Datei nicht hochladen.


----------



## ulfisch (31. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich schnüggel die immer auf Photobucket und dann kopiere ich einfach den Link ein via der Bildfunktion in der Leiste oben.

Beim Anhängen bekommt man schnell Probleme mit der Größe, war zumindest mal so|kopfkrat

Also meine Farben sind in etwa die gleichen, da nehmen wir uns nicht viel, das wird schon bei mir#6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Gestern wurden wir beim Jiggen stark durch den Wind eingeschränkt, sind aber trotzdem nicht geschneidert. Gleich gehts los mal schauen was die Sepionellos machen.
> 
> Was die Buchten betrifft schreib ich dir wenn ich wieder da bin. Brauch mich dafür nicht noch mit jemandem unterhalten  prinzipiell erlaubt ja , aber mal nach PRUG schauen



Hallo Scorp,
warte eigentlich schon auf deinen ersten Zwischenbericht.
(Bei Euch kann es nur erfolgreich sein#6).


----------



## ValMac (8. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Falls wer meinen fangbericht von Ostern in Kroatien sehen will: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=299943
Ich weiß ich bin kein Profi, bin auch erst 14!
Grüße aus Österreich!


Gesendet von iPod touch mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ichu (13. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin, moin in die Runde,

ich möchte Euch um ein paar Tipps für das Angeln vom Boot in Griechenland bitten.

Normalerweise angele ich mangels Boot mit Kunst- und Naturköder vom Ufer auf Raubfische (Bonito, Bluefish, Barracuda mit Wobbler und Shore Jigs etc.). Dieses Jahr werde ich allerdings mit Freunden einen Woche in Griechenland segeln. Zwischen den Segel-Sessions wird sich sicherlich die Gelegenheit für ein paar Jigging-Sessions mit dem Beiboot ergeben. Geankert wird immer in Ufernähe, aber das Beiboot gibt Flexibilität was die Entfernung zum Ufer anbetrifft.

Als Uferangler stellen sich mir da ein paar Fragen:



Wie finde ich auf dem offenen Wasser den Fisch (wenn nicht gerade gejagt wird), vorzugsweise Bonitos?
Gibt es Hinweise, an denen man sich orientieren kann?
Gibt es spezielle Methoden, mit denen man sich in unbekannten Gewässern schnellstmöglich orientieren kann?
Sonstige konkrete Tips?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

VG
Ichu


----------



## Labomba 1000 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Leute, 

ich fliege Ende Mai nach Mallorca genauer gesagt Port de Sóller.
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich es docht mal stümperhaft mit Spinnfischen versucht, habe einen kleine Barakuda gefangen eine paar Bonitos als nachläufer gesehen und beim schnorcheln ein paar Wolfsbarsch, alles in der Bucht und Hafen . Diese Fische möchte ich auch fangen und was sonst noch schmeckt. Alles mit Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus . Hab mir eine Savagear Roadrunner 2,43 20-80 Gramm gekauft, passt halt gut in einen Koffer. Ich brauch noch eine Rolle und Schnur. Da kommt Ihr ins spiel. 
Wie stark sollte die Schnur und Rolle sein. 
Alle anderen Tips  nehme ich auch gerne dankend entgegen. 
Als Danke schön schreib ich euch dann  einen schönen Bericht.
Schon mal danke.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


Wie finde ich auf dem offenen Wasser den Fisch (wenn nicht gerade gejagt wird), vorzugsweise Bonitos?
Gibt es Hinweise, an denen man sich orientieren kann?
Gibt es spezielle Methoden, mit denen man sich in unbekannten Gewässern schnellstmöglich orientieren kann?
Sonstige konkrete Tips?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

VG
Ichu[/QUOTE]

Hallo Ichu,

also nur vom Beiboot, ist zwar besser als kein Boot, ich gehe davon aus ohne Motor, ohne Echolot.

Früh morgends fahren viele Griechen mit Ruder- oder Tretbooten raus, das wäre der erste Anhaltspunkt.

Nachmittags kommen dann die Schleppfischer, Makrelen und Mahi. Hier die Schlepprouten mit der Spinnruten abfischen. Kleine schlanke Bilnker. (Falkfisch Mefoblinker in Makrele oben Blau mit schwarzer Musterung unten einen schockgelben Bauch). Falls du schleppen kannst, schalte vor dern Blinker ein Makrelenpatanoster. Eventuell da vor noch ein (solche eiförmigen Auftiebskorken mit Drehflügeln wie die Laschsangler sie nehmen). Viele fischen sehr erfolgreich mit Teaser der die Oberfläche aufreißt, mit dieser einfachen Montage hast du was ähnlichen.

Beim Jiggen wirds schon schwieriger, du brauchst ne Tiefe von 25-60 Meter (top um die 45 Meter). Meist vor den Steilufern und steinigen Ufern. Sieh dir das Gefälle an Land an, wenns schön runter geht, geht das auch meist im Wasser so weiter. Probiere mal anstatt die Speedjigs einen verchromten Bergmann Pilker #6( wie in Norge), das funktioniert ganz gut. 60-80 Gramm sollten reichen, angel ruhig mit Drilling.
Eventuell probiere einen Kaburajig ( ruhig auch mit ner kleinen Sardelle auf einem Haken).

Bonitos dort wo sie jagen.

LG Kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich brauch noch eine Rolle und Schnur. Da kommt Ihr ins spiel. 
Wie stark sollte die Schnur und Rolle sein. 
Alle anderen Tips  nehme ich auch gerne dankend entgegen. 
Als Danke schön schreib ich euch dann  einen schönen Bericht.
Schon mal danke.[/QUOTE]

Schnur Stroft GTP R in hellblau 7 kg sollten reichen.
Wenn du dierekt online bestellst kannst du dir ne Spule mono in Wunschstärke kostenfrei mitbestellen (kannst du als Unterschnur nehmen. Flourocarbon als Vorfach ca. 0,40 20lbs bis 25lbs, ca. 1-2m. (google mal den Verbindungsknoten hierfür, die Japaner haben da fürs jiggen einen entwickelt der nicht aufträgt und den man durch die Ringe werfen kann).

Rolle also ich fisch Daiwa Morethan 3012h. Habe jahrelang Stella Fa4000 gefischt ( macht aber öfter ne Perücke und ist schwerer).
Mit der Daiwa habe ich keine Probleme.
Wenn du neu kaufts würde ich zu einer Daiwa 3012er Größe raten, die Shimis haben nach meinem Geschmack nachgelassen. Viele die günstig kaufen, kaufen ne redarc, soll top sein, über die Größe kann ich nichts sagen.

LG Kay


----------



## Labomba 1000 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute,
bin wieder da. Mal vorweg gesagt: ich mache eigentlich grundsätzlich keine Zwischenberichte. Mache lieber im Anschluss einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Bildern und Video. 

Um schonmal einen kleinen Vorgeschmack zu geben, ein kleiner Bericht von der ersten Ausfahrt. 
Wir sind ja mal wieder über Nacht gefahren, aber der erste Tag war diesmal nicht zum Fischen geeignet. Dafür sah der zweite Tag eigentlich ganz gut aus und demnach sind wir dort dann fischen gefahren. Es ging für uns nach Cadaques rüber wo wie Jiggen wollten und evtl auch Oberflächenaktivitäten anfahren wollten. 
Angekommen zum Sonnenaufgang präsentiert sich die Bucht in schönstem Wetter ohne Wind. Während wir slippen kommt aber der Nordwind und wird immer mehr. Scheixxe der war nicht angesagt. Also erstmal schauen, beim slippen sehen wir direkt in der Nähe einige Möwen verdächtig über dem Wasser. Anwerfen mit Jigs brachte jedoch keinen Fisch. Weiter draußen war auch noch was, wieder hin. Eindeutig Thunfische. Waren zwar in Wurfweite, aber hab sie nicht angeworfen. Ein Drill wäre bei den Bedingungen bei weitem kein Spaß, also wieder rein in die Bucht. Bleibt uns nur ein wenig Fischen in der Bucht übrig. 
Da wir durch den Wind so viel Drift hatten, bot es sich an mit BlackMinnow zu Jiggen. Außerdem hatte ich im Februar mal zum Ausprobieren den CrazySandeel 150 gekauft. Hatte beide mit Assisthooks ausgerüstet um so Schwanzabbeißern vorzubeugen und auch kleinere Fische erwischen zu können.
Das ganze klappte relativ gut, der SandEel brachte Bisse von Aranyas / Petermännchen. Dummerweise konnten sich die ersten beiden vorm Boot befreien, Hennes blieb so Schneider #q
Das kann man ja nicht dulden. Mein Papa, der dem BlackMinnow 140 treu blieb, fing dann einen schönen Fisch der sich als toller Sargo entpuppen sollte. Ich finds irgendwie verblüffend was sich alles auf diese doch recht großen Köder so fangen lässt. 




Ich konnte dann auch noch endlich mein Aranya mit dem SandEel landen. Interessanterweise gingen einige Atacken auf den BlackMinnow. Der Schwanz wurde ober und unterhalb des Assists abgebissen, 2 Stücke aus der Mitte wurden rausgebissen und letztendlich haben wir nur einen Fisch dann auch bekommen. Da wäre wohl mehr drin gewesen! Naja, fürs nächste mal. Dank des starken und unangenehmen Tramuntanas haben wir das ganze flott beendet und den Tag anderweitig verwendet. Bin eigentlich zufrieden bei dem Ergebnis, trotz widriger Bedingungen.
Es sollten sicherlich noch genügend Gelegenheiten folgen um zu Fischen. 
Sonnigen Gruß,
Darionello


----------



## Krallblei (14. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bitte meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr|supergri


So schnell wie möglich:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau für dich doch immer! Will ja jetzt auch direkt weitermachen 

Im Urlaub haben wir es nämlich genauso gemacht. Montag sollten die Bedingungen dann endgültig besser werden. Der Wind sollte dann laut Windfinder komplett weg sein. Montags hat man natürlich auch kaum Konkurrenz auf dem Wasser.
Was wir schon länger intensiver ausprobieren wollten ist das Lifebait-Angeln. 
Dafür starten wir nicht von Cadaques aus, sondern aus unserer Bucht über die Slipanlage in StaMargarita. 
Ich packte schonmal die Sachen zusammen. Mitkommen sollten natürlich die Sachen für das Angeln auf Tintenfische, unser Ziel war aber klar der Kalmar. Die Montagen usw habe ich am Vorabend vorbereitet, dazu hab ich ja letztens auch schon ein Video gemacht wo man das ein bisschen sehen kann. 
Außerdem dabei fürs Lifebaiten: die neue Dogfight. Bisher hatten wir das erst mit der Avet probiert, wo ich immer eine erheblich dickere Schnur drauf habe. Mit der dünneren Pe6 auf der Saltiga stelle ich mir das besser vor, was Grundkontakt und so etwas betrifft. 
Außerdem dabei: meine Thunakombo und die Köderbox dazu, sowie Sachen zum Jiggen, falls das mit Livebait nicht klappt. 

Morgens früh offenbart sich: gute Bedingungen. Also ab zur Slipstelle, wo wir mit dem Sonnenaufgang das Boot ins Wasser ließen und zum Tintenfischangeln fuhren. Das ist in der Dämmerung am besten (+/- 1 h). 






Ruten montiert, 4 an der Zahl. Mit je 2 Ködern, dabei möglichst viele verschiedene Farben wählen. Dann Köder mit Blei runterlassen (60-120gr). Dann einfach driften lassen und das Tocken der Ruten beobachten. Ist es weg, kontrollieren. Ist die Rute stärker gebogen, ebenfalls kontrollieren. Kalmare greifen teilweise auch agressiver an, dann sieht man plötzlich heftigeres Tocken an der Rute, wenn sie schwimmen wollen. Das liegt daran, dass sie teilweise mit den Fangarmen angreifen. Dann langsamt hochholen, Kescher schon im Wasser und reinziehen. Achtung vor Tintenbeschuss, wenn ihr euch und das Boot nicht intensivst beschmutzen wollt. 

Es war sehr wenig Wind und bewölkt. Auch relativ kalt. Konnten eine Sepia und einen Kalmar erbeuten. Unsere Fänge tun wir immer in unsere "Sotosbox". Ist im Video auch zu sehen, wird am Boot befestigt und hat viele Löcher, sodass die Viecher stets Frischwasser haben. Eignet sich definitiv gut während der Drift, aber nicht während der Fahrt. Deshalb setzen wir sie dann um in eine Wasserwanne. Kalmare sind deutlich empfindlicher und sterben schneller als Sepias. 

Da wir dann nicht mehr ergattern konnten haben wir uns aufgemacht in Richtung der guten Abschnitte fürs Livebaiten. Wir sind an die Spitze des Cap Norfeu gefahren, eine allgemein bekannte gute Stelle. 

Dort angekommen sind wir allein, es ist spiegelglatt und perfekt zum Livebaiten. Auch die Bewölkung soll auf keinen Fall schlecht für Fische sein. Nur für uns  

Der Livebait ist auch noch am Leben  






Um mal kurz die Montage nochmals zu erläutern, was aber auch im Video nochmal drin ist: 
Am normalen Vorfach (kann natürlich auch direkt an die Hauptschnur) ist ein Karabiner. Dort wird das 300gr Blei, an einer kurzen Abrissleine, befestigt. Dann folgt ein ca 2m langes 0,80mm FC Vorfach mit einem weiteren Karabiner am Ende. Dort wird der Kalmar eingehängt. Dieser wird montiert mit 2 Einzelhaken (Hayabusa Soi 7/0 an einem Stahlvorfach. Dieses darf gerne länger als der Kalmar sein. Der Kalmar wird vorne und an den Ärmchen eingehakt, wichtig dabei ist, dass nur auf dem vorderen Haken Zug ist. Der hintere Haken muss locker (ohne Zug) sein, damit der Kalmar noch schwimmen kann. Es ist nicht schlimm wenn ein bisschen Stahlvorfach noch lose drauf rum fluddelt, siehe Video. 
Das Tier natürlich so schnell wieder ins Wasser wie geht, dann zum Grund lassen. Dies geschieht langsam und im Fahren (!). Sonst vertüddelt sich der Kalmar um die Hauptschnur. 

Soweit so gut. Wenn der Kalmar am Grund angekommen ist, kann man im Standgas immer ein Stück fahren. Man sollte nie lange ohne Grundkontakt bleiben, so haben wir das zumindest gemacht. Gibt sicherlich unterschiedliche Methoden, die wir hier ja gerne mal zur Diskussion bringen können, wenn jemand noch Erfahrung damit hat (unsere Kroaten? Zulu, pasmanac?) 
Unten sind dann folgende Zielfische möglich:
-der Mero / Zackenbarsch: unser Hauptziel, den wollten wir in diesem Urlaub unbedingt das erste mal fangen. Wichtig hier: viel Bremse! Er darf nicht in sein Loch kommen, dann ist er verloren. Deshalb Saltiga  
-die Zahnbrasse / Dentex / Denton Super Speisefisch der auch gute Größe erreichen kann
-die Serviola/ Bernsteinmakrele sicherlich der beste Kämpfer unter den zu erwartenden Fischen
-große Pagells oder Pagres, sprich andere Brassen. Siehe Dentex
Sicherlich ist noch mehr möglich, aber das sind so im groben die Zielfische. Wie gesagt: unser ausgelobtes Wunschziel ist der Mero. Wobei wir natürlich über alles immer happy sind. 

Ich lasse den Köder direkt vor der Steilwand beginnend runter, habe erstmal direkt einen Hänger den ich aber schnell ohne Verlust lösen kann. Ich übergebe meinem Papa die Rute und konzentriere mich aufs navigieren. Es ist eine Art Stop&Go Angeln, immer kurz fahren, wieder absinken lassen. 
Das verlockende am Kalmar (im Gegensatz zur Sepia denke ich) ist dass er flüchtet wenn ein Räuber kommt. Er kann natürlich nicht weg, aber dann schalten sich die Instinkte ein und der Räuber schlägt zu. Dann achtet er auch nicht auf Stahlvorfächer. 
Wir fischen also damit. Ich fahre einmal ein kleines Stück vom Land weg, bis auf ca 40m ( das ist da wirklich noch nah am Land) und dann wieder näher ran und will so die interessanten Stellen abdecken. Beim ranfahren, auf ca 30m knallt es voll rein in die Saltiga, ich tu den Gang rein und geb Vollgas. Das ist eine Methode um maximalen Druck auszuüben und den Fisch vom Grund/ Höhle wegzubekommen. Soll bei Zackis gut sein, ich würge jedenfalls erstmal den Motor ab. Ist mir noch nie passiert, aber egal. Es ist kein Wind und ungefährlich, also konzentriere ich mich aufs Keschern und den Film. Wenn der Fisch hochkommt ist das Problem mit so einer kurzen Rute, dass man ein Stück von Hand einholen muss. Unser Fisch kommt genau unterm Boot hoch und ich sehe ihn nicht. Erst als er unterm Boot her direkt in meinem Kescher landet sehe ich das tolle Tier. Denton! Und wahrlich kein schlechter. Siehste Ulfisch, unser Ruf ist gerettet. Das ist Dentex Nr. 6 in diesem Jahr  Er hat 3,5kg und ist echt nicht schlecht  Toller Fang, so hatte ich mir das mit Lifebait vorgestellt. Nach ca 10-15min direkt der Erfolg, zwar kein Mero, aber drauf geschissen. Darüber zu jammern, währe ja jammern auf astronomischem Niveau 





Wir ziehen uns darauf natürlich erstmal ein Alhambra, unser spanisches Glücksbringerbier, auf. Danach dreh ich dann auch direkt um, haben ja eh nur einen Kalmar gehabt und sind vollends zufrieden. Können wir noch schön was machen. Sieht so aus als würde die Sonne bald durchbrechen. 
Also früh zurück. 
Unterwegs, mit Beginn der Zivilisation an der Küste eine Feeding Frenzy in Sicht. |wavey: Meine Blauflossenfreunde :q
Eine gute frenzy, an die ich in Wurfweite ranfahren kann und das dicht unter Land in spiegelglatter See. 
Ich mache einen epischen Wurf, wo mir glatt erstmal der Knoten durchknallt und meine Asturie 150F in den Schwarm fliegt, samt Vorfach. Dass das aber auch dann in solchen Momenten immer schief geht. Entscheidungsfindung: Asturie ( ist floating) einsammeln oder doch noch anwerfen mit meiner Spinrute. Die Entscheidung nimmt uns eine Möwe ab, die meine Asturie einsammelt und mitnimmt. Sie lässt sie dann allerdings wieder fallen  
Ich meinen Glaze an meiner Spinrute reingefeuert, kurz absinken lassen, Schnurbogen eingeholt und direkt Fischkontakt. So groß waren die Thune garnicht aber die Bremse der Biomaster kreischt wie sonstwas und nach kürzester Zeit ist das 0,40er Vorfach durch.  War ja klar dass das nicht klappt. Die Asturie seh ich nicht mehr.  
Schnell also neues Vorfach montiert, die kommen sicher wieder hoch. Richtig so, hab natürlich nicht nur eine Asturie. Sie kommen mehrfach immer weiter draußen hoch. Wir hinterher und auch einige Wurfchancen bekommen. Die Thune weiter draußen scheinen größer. Dann irgendwann schlägst ein, Saltiga kreischt auf. Kurze Flucht, ausgeschlitzt. Trotz doppelten Anschlags zuvor, naja machste nix. Sie kommen nicht mehr hoch. Ich fahr wieder unter Land, weil dort nochmal Möwen aktiv waren. Oh und da sind dicht unter Land, etwa 100m weiter also vorher wieder Thune am hochkommen, während wir nach der Asturie suchen, also da hin. Asturie ist eh nicht zu sehen. Doch dann auf dem Weg, im Spiegelglatten Wasser noch zu erkennen, da ist sie. Eben meinen Erfolgsköder wieder eingekeschert (25€ wieder drin ) Thune konnte ich nicht mehr anwerfen, also zurück nach Sta Margarita und slippen. 
Am morgigen Tag sollten wieder gute Bedingungen sein. Nachmittags sehen wir dicht vor der Küste beim Wandern eine tolle Feedingfrenzy. Durch das flache Wasser kann man die Thune im Wasser erkennen und nicht nur beim rausspringen. War toll.
Am nächsten Tag sollte es also weitergehen, dazu ein andern mal mehr  

Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch einmal Hennes hervorheben, der grandios gutes Fishing ermöglichte  Man muss ja seine Linie beibehalten  

Das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSMTlI1VCSo
Viel Spaß damit!

Schönen Abend,
freue mich immer über Rückmeldung 
Dario


----------



## Ossipeter (14. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielen Dank! Spannendere Unterhaltung gibt's fast nicht! Weiter so.


----------



## ulfisch (14. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geilo super toll#6
Genau wie Sotovasi:m sehr schön, BTW Euer Bestand an Dentex ist aber grundsätzlich nicht schlecht dort oder?


Meine Montage im Sommer, mit der ich ja leider nur kurz fischte, war sehr ähnlich, bzw. die Gleiche nur war mein Vorfach viel länger, 10m.
Das hat zur folge, das ich den Karabiner, rein theoretisch durch die Ringe ziehen müsste.
Deshalb habe ich nur einen Wirbel und Hänge das Blei(ebenfalls 300Gr.) per Karabiner an den Wirbel.
Allerdings das ganze mit totem Kalamar.

Meinst Du Scorp, dass ich das Vorfach kürzen kann?


Ich habe mir jetzt 5 oder 6 Vorfächer gebastelt, alle 1/0-4/0er Haken, 2 sind verstellbar.
Ich will damit, sofern ich an ein Boot komme, Meeräsche, Kalamar und wenn möglich Hornhecht schleppen den Kalamar aber sicher tot.


Freut mich echt für Euch, der ist einer der größten bis jetzt oder?

Super finde ich auch, dass Ihr jetzt immer filmt, das sind wirklich Klasse Angelvideos
wenn Ihr nur noch den Anbiss mit aufnehmen könntet
LOVELY


----------



## Ichu (14. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Toller Bericht. Thanks!


----------



## Ichu (14. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dr. Spin / Kay:

Danke für Deine Hinweise. Die helfen sehr. Das Beiboot hat einen Motor. Allerdings kein Echolot. Gibt es bezahlbare Echolote bzw. Fishfinder, die zu empfehlen sind. Ggf. besorge ich mir noch so ein Gerät.

Danke für weitere Hinweise!

LG
Ichu


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Och ja ne Daiwa Morethan würd ich auch nehmen  Ich persönlich habe eine Shimano Biomaster 4000SW und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Keine Perrücken beim Jiggen und die hat bei den Fischen die ich bisher dran hatte (mal die Thunas ausgenommen  ) definitiv genug Reserven. Also größer muss es nicht sein, würde meine so weiter empfehlen. 

Also die Bonitos ist wirklich vor allem wenn sie jagen. Die klassische Art bei uns ist aber das Driften mit Sardiene, die guten Plätze sind meist mit vielen Booten bestückt und somit leicht erkennbar. Dazu kannste auch Dieter gut fragen, der macht das ja immer.
Bonitos in der Tiefe zu finden ist schwierig, da hilft nur viel Fläche mit den Jigs beackern. Eine konstante Stelle scheint es nicht zu geben. 
Aber an sich: den Fisch musst du, vor allem im Sommer, nicht auf dem offenen Meer suchen. Die stehen an den Caps. Gewässer zu lesen ist schwer hier mal eben zu erklären. Stellen beruhen auch viel auf Erfahrung, meine beste Dentexstelle ist rein durch Zufall gefunden und es gibt für mich keine Logik warum sie da so gern sind, außer Strömung. Die siehst du aber seltenst. Wenn du es machen willst wie wir, mit Casting Jigs, dann küstennah. Auf 10-50m so grob. 
Zum Echolot würde ich persönlich sagen dass da die billige Alternative nichts bringt. Ich hatte vorher kein gutes Echolot, habe mich nur darüber geärgert und ich habe nie einen Fisch mit Echolot gefangen. Das Echolot gibt Information über die Tiefe und teils Struktur, was sehr schön ist. Aber ne Tiefeninfo für 500€? Muss man wissen, ich benutz es eben richtig viel. 
Aber nach dem Echolot fischen ist nicht. Die oben erwähnte beste Stelle zeigt nie Echos... Du siehst aufm Echo nie den Fisch der gerade beißt. 

Ule, wir arbeiten ständig daran,dass sich die Dentone nicht zu sehr vermehren, aber prinzipiell ist es ein gutes Revier. Pep hat mir heute schon wieder einen Zackenbarschbild geschickt, der 3. in 2 Wochen. Kannst dir ja mal das Cap de Creus angucken, dann sieht man schon dass das ne ganz gute Ecke ist, finde ich. Ich mag das Revier sehr, aber es die Dentizes springen einem definitiv nicht ins Boot. Man muss wissen wie man es macht, auf den ersten Denton hab ich lange hingefischt! 
Zum Vorfach, was willst du denn machen, schleppen? 
Und Bisse filmen wenn dann nur durch Zufall. Müssten sonst permanent filmen und das geht auch nicht. Methode ist natürlich von sotos abgeschaut  Aber der Biss ist ziemlich brachial, denke, dass der Dentex den flüchtenden Kalmar mit full speed abräumt. 

Und an alle, danke für die positive Kritik. Hab noch bisschen was zu berichten.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp: Danke für den schönen Bericht/Video. Toller Fisch Glückwunsch#6. Du schreibst auch über die Detail, das gefällt mir sehr, weiter so. Scheint auch ne schöne Ecke dort zu sein (Roses).
Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt zu viel gefragt ist, wie ist den die Beschaffenheit bei deiner lieblings Dentex Stelle ( Ist das so wie ein Becken, dort am Steilufer?). War hier leider noch nicht so erfolgreich. Wir haben das immer mit Jiggen in ca. 40-50 Metern probiert über scharfkantig wechselndem Grund. Heraus kamen dabei barschartige Fische dunkelbraun etwas länglich bis 2kg, keine Ahnung wie die heißen.

@Ichu: Echolot nur für die Tiefe und die Strukturen, ich denke was einfaches reicht, kleines Lowrance (in Greek und Ostsee erprobt), wellenförmiger Grund, wechselnde Tiefen, Tiefe Becken, Kanten und Riffe lassen sich erkennen. Einen beißenden Fisch habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. (Aber ich angel auch und sehe nicht viel auf den Bildschirm).
Problematischer wird die Befestigung, Saugnapf geht gar nicht, besser Geberstange und die kostet.

Shimi Rolle und Perrücken: die hatte ich immer beim Spinnen vom Strand, auflandiger Wind oder Brandung, Stickbaits, da kann schon mal ein Klang lose werden, speziell bei slow oscillation. Daiwa wickelt mehr über Kreuz. 
Ansonsten persönliche Ansichtssachen, habe halt die Marke gewechselt, werde ne Shimano Biomaster 4000SW auch nicht schlecht reden, ist ne sehr gute Rolle.
Ja 4000erShimi bzw. 3012Daiwa, reicht aus.


----------



## Krallblei (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gestern mit Frau das Video geschaut und noch paar andere von Dir.
Weisst was sie gesagt hat??

Sie: Na zum Glück hast du kein Boot.
Ich : Warum??? Ich brauch eins!!!!
Sie : Nee dann bist jeden Tag am Cap de Creus #d


#q



Danke für den Bericht!!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich persönlich bin von Daiwa total überzeugt. Deshalb würde ich auch nie davon abraten. Ich hab die Biomaster reduziert geschossen und die Rolle an sich gefiel mir ganz gut. Habe es bisher auch nicht bereut. Jesus sagte nur 'entsetz't darüber dass ich sie gekauft habe : shimano caca, mejor daiwa. 
Größer muss es jedenfalls nicht sein. 

Deine Fische könnten so gestreifte Zackenbarsche gewesen sein. Kannst ja mal ein Bild zeigen. 
Meine Stelle ist ein langsamer Abfall also keine Kante. Wie meinst du das mit dem Becken? 
Ich werd mich bemühen das zu beantworten, aber die Stelle halt ich mir heiß. Bin der einzige der dort fischt und das kann gerne auch so bleiben


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp:
Die Stelle sollst du auch für dich behalten.
(Du scheinst aber auch ein glückliches Händchen mit Erfahrung zu haben. Vielleicht würde ein anderer dort sogar schneidern).
Ich fische ja auch in Greek, ist wohl nicht nebenan.
Ich hatte mit das Video angesehen und Felsen am Ufer.
Ich kenne eine Stelle die sehr ähnlich ist, ja gleich tief und langsam abfallend. Parallel zum Ufer hin ist es aber wie eine Wanne 60m, links ein Riff 40m und rechts wirds wellig bis zackig 30-50m.
In dieser (Wanne) ziemlich glatter Boden fischen wir auf Octo,
hatte hier aber mal nen hammer Biss, leider sind am Octo-Geschirr keine Haken.
Ja die Fische waren so was wie Zackenbarsche aber kaum streifen oder Punkte, die bissen über den kantigen Stellen.

Fotos habe ich leider nicht, bin meist ohne unterwegs und wenn, habe ich keine Zeit dafür, stehe da viel zu sehr unter Strom.
(Ja Daiwa ist top, vor allem haben die gegenüber der Konkurenz jetzt etwas die Preis nach unten angepasst bei den neusten Modellen2015).


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab beim Pep im Februar die neue Daiwa Expedition und Morethan in der Hand gehabt. Richtig schicke Teile, sicherlich astreine Qualität. Aber die muss man bei Daiwa bezahlen, es ist einfach so. Für Leute wie uns, die viel damit Fischen lohnt sich sowas, denn man kauft es einmal und wenn man es gut pflegt wird man lange Spaß dran haben. Aber wenn man jetzt mal fürn Urlaub runter fährt und nicht vorhat das intensiver zu betreiben wird keiner sich was für den Kurs holen. Denn auch die angepassten Preise, wie du sagst, sind sicherlich noch gesalzen. Hab für die Expedition 5500 einen Preis von 8-900 im Kopf bei Pep? 

Was heißt auf Octo fischen? Auf Kraken? Wie macht man das denn ohne Haken?  

Weiß nicht bzgl meiner Stelle, es wird auf jeden Fall dahinter tiefer. Der heftigste Abfall ist eben an der Stelle, aber nix felsig oder so. 
So eine schöne Felsenzone wie du beschreibst habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Dort würde ich dir empfehlen mal einen Black Minnow (140,160,200 Deep) abzusenken. Wenn es Meros gibt, ist das ein guter Köder. Bzgl deiner Zackis, guck mal nach "Cernia dorata" 

Im Video ist übrigens eine andere Stelle als meine Topstelle, aber eben auch eine Topstelle, nur nicht so bekannt. Da gibts auch eine gute Kante bis auf 50m runter. Haben auch dort schon 3 Dentex gefangen, einen beim Curri, einen mit BlackMinnow und jetzt noch den mit Livebait. 

Aufgabe für dich: nimm dir demnächst ne Kamera mit. Wir haben natürlich den riesen Vorteil, dass wir immer zu 2. unterwegs sind. Deshalb scannen wir z. B. beim Jiggen auch doppelt Fläche ab.
Ich peile mal Freitag für den nächsten Bericht an, jetzt werde ich mir erstmal den einzig wahren FCB anschauen, den FC Barcelona


----------



## Ossipeter (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich sag nur Applaus. Mit jeder Haarspitze am Fisch! Danke  und bitte weiter so!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Morethan und Saltiga haben ihren Preis, die Stellas aber auch.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen das die 2015 Modell etwas günstiger geworden sind.
(Sind teilweise bei uns auch noch nicht erhältlich,werden aber kommen).
Von den neuen Modellen bin ich voll überzeugt, fische im Küstenbereich ne Steez Exist aus AU. Jetzt noch als update die Morethan, da die einen MetalBody hat und etwas verwindungssteifer ist. Ansonsten hast du recht, die Preisklasse nur bei guter Pflege und langem Einsatz.
Wir sollten das Tackle aber auch nicht üebrbewerten.

Für unseren Kollegen der noch eine Rolle sucht. Es gibt aber auch günstigere Modelle die nicht unbedingt schlechter sind ( halt ein Paar Kugellager weniger). Der Aufbau der Daiwas ist immer identisch und die Teile meist die gleichen. Ich bin halt von der Art der Schnurverlegung voll überzeugt! 

Ja ich meinte Oktopus. 
Das Schirr sieht wie folgt aus: Länge ca. 1-1,5 m 1,0mm Mono, da rein gleichmäßig verteilt, drei übergroße dünnblechige Blechbliker (15cm), dann drei tote Fisch (15cm) mit einnähen, alles so ca. im 1/3 Abstand, alles ohne Haken. Unten 300gr. Blei und runterlassen auf Grund. Wenn ein Oktopus zugreift gleichmäßig hochziehen und sofort keschern. Die halten sich da fest, bis sie oben sind.
( Habe diese Methoden von meinem "Guide"/Freund, ein 70 jahre alter Grieche ).

Ja Cernia dorata das sind die, die dunkel rotbraunen, danke.

Also Stelle soweit o.k. Methode muß noch verbessert werden.
"aber nix felsig oder so" ist dort ( in der Wanne) auch so.
O.k. BlackMinnow werde ich mal ausprobieren, sind die Haken stark genug?


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also bei mir in der Truppe fischen alle ausschließlich Saltigas, keiner eine Stella. Die Stellas sollen auch nicht so lange durchhalten wie die Saltigas, andererseits haben wir durch jjpesca sehr guten Daiwa Service.
Interessante Methode auf Pulpos, wie sie bei uns heißen. Wir fischen auf Tintis ja mit den klassischen Pajaritos, wo auch die Kraken drauf gehen. Haben auch mal einen fetten Conger dran gehabt, war nen guter Drill  Auch auf BM160 haben wir im Februar einen fetten pulpo gefangen, der hing ja auch nicht am Haken. 
BM ist ein top Köder. Haken? Peps Kumpel hat letztens damit einen Thun geholt, reicht das? Auf jeden Fall stark genug, dadurch das der Haken versteckt ist hat man so gut wie nie Hänger.
Die cernia dorata gibts bei mir glaub ich nicht, es hat jedenfalls noch nie einer eine gefangen. 
Mit welchen Jigs hast du sie denn geholt? Bzw welche Methode?

Sehr interessanter Austausch mit dir! (Y)


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp.
Mein Freund gießt die Jigs/Pilker selber. Ansonsten verchromten Bergmann Pilker (flach und dreieckig mit Drilling). Keine Speedjigs, aber ähnlicher Führungsstil, 15m hoch jiggen und ablassen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp,
ja, danke auch für deine Tips, sind schon sehr hilfreich.
Bei mir ist die Zeit zum Fischen immer sehr beschränkt durch die Familie und der Hochsommer ist auch nicht die günstigste Zeit. Da sollte dann schon alles auf den Punkt passen.


----------



## ulfisch (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Teile Eure Rollenerfahrungen da so ziemlich, benutze ne 3012 Daiwa HCExist geil:l
und seit letzten Sommer auch die Biomaster 4000SW allerdings recht wenig.
Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich zum ersten mal überhaupt, eine Scheibe unter die Spule legen musste weil das Wickebild so dermaßen daneben war, ist sie gut soweit.
Habe ne 0,25er Spiderwire? drauf kombiniert das ganze mit einer Penn overseas pro 20LB töp,
hatte nen ordentlichen Hänger beim tiefen Schleppen und konnte den gut ausdrillen


@Scorp ja Schleppen, habe es ja diesen Sommer probiert, in ca. 10-50m Entfernung von der Kante geschleppt mit ca. 50-70m Leine draussen mit einem Wirbel in dem das 300Gr. Blei(an einer dünneren Schnur) hing und 10m FC 60LB? dahinter, dann ein Wirbel mit dem Vorfach ca. 40cm mit einem 2/0 und einem 3/0er Haken, als Köder ein 20cm(Körper) Kalamar.


Das Problem sind die 10m FC, das ist steif und nervig auf der Rolle, zudem stelle ich es mir schwierig im Drill vor wenn der Wirbel theoretisch durch die Ringe saust#c

Für das erste mal ging aber alles ganz gut eigentlich.


@Dr.Spinn wäre lustig wenn wir uns unten(Hellas) mal über den Weg Angeln(Laufen) würden|supergri
bin vom 01.06 bis ca. 12.06 unten#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ulfisch, du bis ja um Thessaloniki unterwegs ?! Ich weiter südlich auf Ägina und das im Juli da dürfte das wohl nichts werden.

Warum knotest du das FC nicht direkt an die Hauptschnur und den Wirbel ans Ende;+


----------



## Ichu (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp
@dr. spin

Danke für Eure Hinweise. Ich fasse das mal zusammen (so steht's dann auch für andere konsolidiert an eine Stelle):



Stellen mit Struktur und/oder Strömung (und natürlich wo Locals erfolgreich fischen; bzw. wo Raubfische jagen)
Struktur können Caps, Kanten, Löcher, Bodenwellen etc. sein
Wassertiefe 10m-60m; 45m optimal
Hinweis auf tiefes Wasser können steil abfallende Uferfelsen sein
Bergman-Pilker, Kaburajigs und sonstige Jigs
Für das Aufspüren von Struktur Lowrance-Echolot

Folgende Fragen habe ich noch:



Fischt Ihr mit Jigs vom Boot nur vertikal oder werft Ihr weit und jigged dann zum Boot zurück?
Wie befische ich Kanten? Oben auf der Kante oder unten im Tiefen?

Danke Euch. Wenn ich etwas Schönes fange, poste ich Fotos (Trip ist allerdings erst im August)

LG
Ichu


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Warum knotest du das FC nicht direkt an die Hauptschnur und den Wirbel ans Ende;+



Denke weil er das Blei dann nicht befestigt bekommt? Du kannst aber auch mit Leadcore fischen, dann hast du das Problem mit dem Blei nicht. 
Aber verstehe ich das richtig, dass du ein 10m Vorfach hast, dann einen Wirbel und dann nochmal 30-40cm? Das ergibt für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Was heißt Kalmar Körper? Wie montiert, du musst denke ich den kompletten Kalmar haben, nicht drehend. Hast du das so gemacht? Dann wie beim Livebaiten, vorderer Zughaken, hinterer ohne Zug. Durch den vorderen Haken definierst du den Lauf des Köders. 
Du musst und solltest den Wirbel nicht durch die Ringe sausen lassen, hol doch die letzten 10m von Hand ein? Wir machen das auch so. 
Ich fische auf Denton übrigens ein 0,50mm Vorfach, auf Palo ein 0,70mm, wobei ich da zuletzt glaub ich auch immer das 0,50mm hatte  

@DrSpin selbstgegossene Köder, dein Guide heißt aber auch nicht zufällig sotos?  
In meinem Kopf geistert grade so etwas mit slow jigging rum. Mal gucken, würde gerne mal auf sable fischen. Markos Vidalis hat mich heiß gemacht, ich hab gehört, dass es die bei uns auch gibt. 

@Ichu wenn sie das dann unter den tausenden Beiträgen auf anhieb finden haben sie natürlich Glück gehabt. 
Mal noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
-Wassertiefe ist nach oben nicht begrenzt, wenn er will sitzt der Fisch auch in 3m Tiefe, nur um das noch richtig zu stellen. Ist aber eher irrelevant jetzt
-es gibt keine optimale Tiefe, streich dir das ausm Kopf. Optimal ist da wo bei dir der Fisch grad lustig ist zu stehen. Pass dich an, der Fisch kann in 10 oder in 100m stehen, du wirst einfach durchprobieren müssen
-Hinweis können die Steilküsten sein, hab aber auch eine Ecke wos mordsteil runter geht und im Wasser total flach rein  
-Tauchspots sind immer gute Plätze, wenn sie also mit Bojen markiert sind probier es dort, aber nicht wenn sie grad tauchen  Dort ist sicher Struktur!
-Kabura hab ich keine Erfahrung mit, Pilker ebenso wenig. Ich fische mit Casting Jigs, was auch deine andere Frage beantwortet, oder mit vinilos (also Gummifischen) 
-beim vertikalen Fischen kannst du deutlich weniger Strecke absuchen als beim Casten. Ich würde aber an sich immer grundnah bleiben, außer bei Aktivitäten oder Echos. 

Kanten im Sinne von wirklich steilen Felsabfällen, abhängig ob du mit Drilling oder Einzelhaken fischst. Fischst du die Kante rauf, riskierst du den Verlust des Jigs. Fischst du über sie drüber, verpasst du vielleicht den Drop. Würde trotzdem letzteres bevorzugen. Wir werfen auch immer Richtung Land, da ziehste natürlich immer die Kanten runter und das hat bisher mit gutem Erfolg geklappt. 

Ein Tipp zum Schluss: lass dich nicht vom Echo verrückt machen! 
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, immer raus damit!


----------



## Franz_x (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

zum Thema Blei in der Hauptschnur. Ich benutze hier einen Gummiring, den ich in/um die Hauptschnur schlaufe und daran dann das Blei. Da braucht man keinen Wirbel und bei einem Hänger verliert man nur das Blei. Beim Drill dann einfach an der Schnur vom Blei kurz ziehen und der Gummi ist ab. Funktioniert im Süßwasser, warum also nicht auch im Meer ....

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp
ja wohl eher slowjigging.

An manchen Sachen kommt man wohl nicht vorbei. Habe jetzt mal mit 140er und 160er Blackminnow upgedatet.

@ichu die Tips von scorp fand ich gut.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit den BMs machst du sicher nichts falsch. Gibts die hier im Lande irgendwo günstig zu kaufen? 
Ist ja auch ein SlowJigging Köder eigentlich. 

Franz, hält das Gummibändsle ein 300gr Blei an der Stelle auf einer 0,20er Leine? Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Habe aber auch öfter Hänger die sich wieder lösen lassen. Wär ja schon echt bitter wenn das da jedes mal reißen würde. Man will ja auch kein Meer mit Blei pflastern.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die BM's gibt es hier noch nicht, musste ich in Spanien bestellen.

(Man könnte ja einen Shop aufmachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Ist aber nicht schlimm in Spanien oder Italien zu bestellen, Shimano ist z.B. in den italienischen Shop sogar oft günstiger als bei uns.


----------



## Labomba 1000 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich suche noch ein paar fängige Kunstköder, zum spinnen von der Küste aus. 
Ort : Mallorcas 
Zielfisch : Wolfsbarsch, Bonito und Barakuda.


Danke schon mal.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo leider gibts die hier nicht, ist ja aber versandtechnisch schon günstiger wenn sie aus DE kommen. Wo hast du bestellt? Bei Pep? 
Ich hab sie mir letztens selber abgeholt, mir fehlen aber noch Köpfe für den 160er  Aber ich kann mir das auch von meinen Spanierfreunden mitbringen lassen, ist ganz praktisch


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp wer ist pep ;+

Habe bei subprof bestellt, Versand 3,36€


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@labomba

Die gleiche Frage wird unter "				*spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste"
*gerade diskutiert, habe dazu auch was eingestellt, mal kurz nachsehe.
VG


----------



## Labomba 1000 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke.


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario ,natürlich wieder ein klasse Bericht.
Bin gespannt was noch kommt . #6 
Besonders beeindruckt bin ich von euren klaren Plänen und wie erfolgreich ihr die umsetzt.
Livebait ist ja nicht so einfach.Zum Sonnenaufgang los,Wetter muss passen ,calamari fangen und dann Dentex.Das muss man erstmal bringen...

Dr.spin: Pep ist jjpesca .
Subproof berechnet nur 3,36 ,€ Versand nach D. ???
Ich lass mir Kleinkram direkt zum Camping schicken wenn ich dort ankomme.Kost halt nix ist aber etwas kompliziert mit dem timing und ich kann erst vor Ort probieren + montieren.
Tl Dieter


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habs heute früh so bezahlt


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Dario ,natürlich wieder ein klasse Bericht.
> Bin gespannt was noch kommt . #6
> Besonders beeindruckt bin ich von euren klaren Plänen und wie erfolgreich ihr die umsetzt.
> Livebait ist ja nicht so einfach.Zum Sonnenaufgang los,Wetter muss passen ,calamari fangen und dann Dentex.Das muss man erstmal bringen...



Danke Dieter! Es waren schon einige Überlegungen dahinter, die wir angestellt haben. Haben vorher schonmal jeweils kurz mit Livebait Sepia geangelt, aber das war sehr ungünstig. Deshalb jetzt nochmal intensiver überlegt gehabt, Sachen besorgt und dann hat es ja echt glücklicherweise gut geklappt! Schwierigkeit ist ja sicherlich auch, dass man sich das Fangen der Kalmare auch erstmal erarbeiten muss eh man überhaupt loslegen kann. Und wenn man keinen Baittank hat, dann ist es auch garnicht so leicht die Viecher am Leben zu halten! 

Genau, Pep ist jjpescasport. Ein sehr netter Typ mit viel Ahnung, kenne ihn persönlich. Der Shop ist super, er berät einen Top und hat einen aufgeräumten Laden. Online in Spanien ist er sicherlich auch gut, aber nach DE schicken lassen, da nimmt er dir 30€ für eine etwas größere Bestellung ab. Liegt sicher auch daran, dass es in Rueda keine große Auswahl an Poststellen gibt. Aber es kann ja nicht angehen, dass es billiger ist die Sachen einmal um die Erde zu shippen mit FedEx als die 1000km. Hab meine Bestellung dann persönlich abgeholt und noch mehr Geld ausgegeben 
Die 3€ Versand für die Minnows sind aber doch der Hammer, da muss ich mal schauen |rolleyes:l


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So wie für heute angekündigt gehts nun weiter mit der Berichterstattung.
Nächster Tag wieder Fishing, diesmal zum Jiggen von Cadaques aus gestartet. Gedanke dabei war auch, dass wir dort vielleicht Gelegenheiten auf Thune bekommen könnten. 
Boot morgens dort geslippt und wie beim letzten mal ist direkt in der Bucht eine Aktivität. Also schonmal Sachen vorbereitet und Jigs montiert und dort hin. Das Wasser ist noch spiegelglatt und man sieht, dass es sich um nix großes handeln kann was dort frühstückt, allerdings um eine gute Menge an Fischen. Vermutlich Obladas, der Spuk ist schnell vorbei. Bekomme auch einen Fehlbiss, aber nicht mehr. Dann ist weiter draußen eine Aktivität zu sehen, Bonitos? Oder Thuna? 
Hingefahren, die Asturie montiert und ja es sind Thune, komme in Wurfweite, pfeffer die Asturie los und sie fliegt klägliche 10m weil wieder an der Spitze irgendwas vertuddelt ist. #q#q#q Wuargh das kann man sich da echt nicht erlauben, da muss ich einfach besser aufpassen. Die Gelegenheit ist weg, man hat meist nur 1 Wurf. Fische ziehen schnell umher, komme mit dem Boot kaum hinterher. Alles ist dezentralisiert, viele sehr kleine Gruppen ziehen schnell umher und es gibt in der langen Zeit wo ich ihnen hinterherfahre keine wirkliche Wurfgelegenheit. Das zermürbt irgendwann, zusätzlich kommt Wind auf, also lieber wieder zum Jiggen unter Land. Wenn es sein soll, gibts später noch ne größere Frenzy. 
Wir jiggen mal hier und mal da. Ich versuche jetzt auch mal mehr mit BlackMinnow 160 mein Glück. Doch es passiert nichts. Habe irgendwann mal das Gefühl eines erhöhten Widerstands und glaube an einen Pulpo, kriege diesen aber nicht bis ans Boot in 2 Versuchen. Ein drittes mal kommt er/ es dann nicht wieder.  
Unter Land in der Bucht sind immer mal wieder Möwen. Ich will da mal hin fahren, vielleicht kriegen wir ja dort eine Oblada. An zwei Stellen ist das, sehr nah an Land. Fahre zu der besseren Ecke hin, wo die Möwen häufiger mal aktiv sind. Staune nicht schlecht als dort ein Thun ein paar Sprünge macht. Das geile ist ja, dass man bei so glatter See immer alles sieht und wenn dann die Sardinen vor dem Thun aus dem Wasser flüchten ist geil anzuschauen. Beißt aber de facto nicht. Die andere Ecke stellt sich auch als kleine Gruppe von Thunen heraus, wo ich sogar mal gute Wurfchance habe. Auch diese Fressen sich in einem Schwarm Sardinen satt und tun dies auch die ganze folgende Zeit weiterhin immer mal wieder für sehr kurze Zeit. Die Thune waren übrigens richtig fett. 
Ist so eine Sache mit den Thunen, man kann das einerseits nutzen, wenn man einen kriegt, um einen geilen Drill zu haben. Aber andererseits scheint es die Fressmoral der anderen Fische deutlich einzuschränken. Dann ist irgendwann während wir Jiggen mal eine größere Frenzy in der Nähe, Köder eingeholt und hingetuckert. Ich bin ja nicht so schnell. 
Mit Fullspeed saust eine Cabinada an mir vorbei in die selbe Richtung aus der Pep mir schelmig winkt  Ich muss sagen, dass ich das echt ganz cool finde, dass ich diese Bekanntschaften habe und ich für die Truppe eben auch ein Name bin. Wir bekommen beide unsere Wurfchancen, es gibt mehrere gute Frenzys wo ich auch gute Würfe landen kann. Aber die Biester beißen nicht. Halten dann mal mit Pep ein kurzes Pläuschchen. Er hat einen fetten Denton und einen kleinen Mero an Bord. Einen Thun haben sie aber auch nicht erwischen können. Seit 3 Wochen hat keiner einen gefangen. 
Sehe dann eine Mondfischflosse in dem spiegelglatten Meer winken und fahre hin. Ist ein toller Film geworden, so nah kommt man nicht oft dran zumal man diese tollen Tiere auch nicht so oft sieht. 




Mein Vater will ihn unbedingt keschern #d

Nach dem gescheiterten Versuch ihn zu keschern, fahre ich nochmal Thune an die dichter am Norfeu jagen, es sind nur kleine und die sind schnell weg. Also jiggen wir dort weiter und mein Papa schafft es mal einen BlackMinnow zu versenken.
Bin irgendwie dann auch frustriert dadurch dass wir beim Jiggen nix fangen und die Thunagelegenheiten keinen Fisch bringen. Aber es scheint ja nicht so easy zu sein. Pep dampft währenddessen an mir vorbei ab nach Hause. Der hat ja auch gut gefangen mit seinem Kumpel :m

Ich bins dann irgendwann Leid mit BlackMinnow rumzuzuppeln. Es scheint ja heut keiner drauf beißen zu wollen. Also steige ich auf Glaze um und betreibe aktiveres Jiggen. Bekomme dann sogar endlich einen Biss, einen Fehlbiss... Im nächsten Wurf beißt ein Felsen und der Jig ist weg. Nächsten drauf und weiter gemacht. Irgendwann ist dann 14 Uhr und wir sind immer noch Schneider. Was ne kacke, was ist denn los mit Hennes? Wird er nun Schneider #t Nein, gott sei Dank nicht. Irgendwann beißt dann ein ganz guter Pagell an und beim nächsten Wurf noch ein Aranya! Siehe Video, hab keine Fotos. 
Nachdem dann aber nix mehr passiert und nix beißt beschließe ich dass es das gewesen sein soll. Waren lange aufm Wasser, viel Sonne abgekriegt und so weiter. Vermutlich liegt es einfach daran, dass überall immer mal wieder Thune sind und jeder Fisch ständig Angst haben muss gefressen zu werden. 
Auf dem Rückweg, wo wir trotzdem noch paar Jiggingstopps einlegen beißt auch wieder nix. Die feeding frenzies die ich sehe fahre ich schon garnicht mehr an. Alles eh nur kleine Gruppen ohne reale Chance. Doch da ist diese eine Gruppe Möwen in Richtung Heimweg wo die Möwen beständig aktiv sind und auch immer mehr werden. Komm machen wir mal noch nen Versuch, hilft ja alle nix. Ist ja auch aufm Weg. 
Die Frenzy bleibt konstant, wir sehen aber lange nichts springen. Bonitos? :l Doch als wir dann näher kommen sehen wir dass es eine fette Thunafrenzy ist. Dicht unter Land, viele Tiere und schon lange oben. Ich bin schon so entnervt von den Biestern, dass ich ganz gechillt ranfahre, das Boot positioniere und dann kann ich echt mal ein paar Würfe machen. Ist ne geile Frenzy, auf allen Seiten springen schöne Thune. Irgendwann tauchen sie dann ab ohne bei mir zu beißen #q#q:r:r 
Aber die Gruppe war so gut, jetzt warten wir mal noch nen bisschen, vielleicht gibts ja doch noch ne Chance. 200m weiter kommt nach einigen Minuten wieder der Schwarm hoch, wieder hin und anwerfen. Mein Papa bekommt einen Fehlbiss auf die Livebaitkombo für Thun umfunktioniert. Das motiviert! Ich stehe wieder voll mitm Boot drin und die Thune stören sich nicht dran, doch die Würfe bleiben ohne Biss. Dann überwerfe ich irgendwann einen Thun von guter Größe und der merkt auch meine Schnur am Rücken, bilde ich mir ein. Taucht ab und Biss, Tuna on!!! Die Saltiga rauscht los, hab ich jetzt echt den am Schwanz gehakt? Kann nicht sein, oder? :g




Adrenalin auf Maximum, ist einfach ein geiles Gefühl. Und dann zieht es sich, macht es anfangs noch Spaß wird es natürlich dann auch anstrengend. Sehe den Fisch relativ schnell aufm Echolot in ~25m Tiefe. Und dann führen wir einen statischen Kampf in dem es wahnisinnig schwer fällt Schnur zu gewinnen. Bin irgendwann komplett platt, mein Kreuz tut weh wir Hölle doch ich muss ja weiter machen. Nach 50min ist der Thun erst am Boot, ein fetter Brummer. Deutlich fetter als meine letzten, und eben vor allem richtig rund. Da das ganze so lange gedauert hat released mein Papa den Fisch im Wasser. Da man dazu leider beide Hände braucht, gibts davon kein Film oder Bild. Habe zwar ohne Ende Drillmaterial, aber hab auch nicht so viel Lust das zusammenzuschneiden. Kann auch schlecht ein Bild vom Thun aus dem Film rausschneiden wo er hochkommt, da ist er nie als Fisch zu erkennen. Fisch dampft wieder ab und hinterlässt mich unterzuckert, völlig platt und nicht im Stande irgendwas zu empfinden. Die Freude darüber kommt erst später nachdem ich mir 1L Wasser reingepfiffen habe. 
War übrigens nicht der Schwanzflossenthun, es war einer der dahinter gebissen hat nur genau in dem Moment. Nur sowas hält ja dann auch 50min. Schon hammerhart was das für eine Belastung fürs Material ist.  
Wer mal drüber nachdenkt, geh vorher schön Pumpen. Das ist BigGame und kein Würmchenbaden. Habe dann erstmal mega Muskelkater die nächsten Tage, aber war geil. Vor allem weil ich die Spanier richtig heiß machen konnte mit dem ersten Thun seit 3 Wochen    






Die Thunakombo habe ich konsequenterweise bei den nächsten Fishingtagen teilweise nichtmal dabei gehabt. Den Schmerz muss man erstmal wieder vergessen eh man so verrückt ist es wieder zu wollen. 

Und weils mich nicht losgelassen hat, habe ich grad nochmal Material gesichtet und doch noch ein Bild extrahieren können. War nicht ganz einfach bei dem wackligen Kram, aber mein Papa hats erst einhändig versucht, wo er aber nur den vorderen Haken lösen konnte, der sauber im Maul hing. 





So meine Petrijünger, Video gibts also vom LightJigging und Fortsetzung folgt! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIsFfRDGaDE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hatte da schon mal bestellt, da war es etwas mehr, Versand war unter 6€.
Mal sehen wie lange Sie brauchen.

Ja deine Planung und Ausführung und Bericht finde echt Klasse.
Da ich ja den ganzen thread gelesen habe, man merkt auch wie Ihr immer besser werdet. Weiter so. Danke


----------



## Andal (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Male eine Frage in eine ganz andere Richtung. Wer von euch Mittelmeerexperten hat sich schon mal an Iso Tsuri versucht, also dem Light Rockfishing mit Naturködern und Pose?

Ich finde das sehr ansprechend und suche nach allem möglichen Input. - Danke!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weiter so einfach prima.

Warum hast du oft Probleme mit dem Schlagschurknoten ?
Sind die Ringe zu klein?
VG Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab da noch nicht bestellt, hatte es aber mal überlegt. Zumindest den Glaze bekomm ich in DE. Aber wenn der Versand da so günstig ist. Ich mach ja eh immer Vorratskäufe. 

Also ich kenne kein IsoTsuri, aber hab natürlich auch mal mit Pose und Naturköder von den Felsen angefangen. Ein japanischer Name machts aber für mich auch nicht interessanter, fängst da nur Aquarium. Schwierig ists jedenfalls nicht!

Das ist kein Knotenproblem und die Ringe von der MC sind sicher groß genug. Ich hatte beim Montieren den Wirbel irgendwie nochmal unter der Schnur hergezogen, total dämlich. Das musste ich dann erstmal beheben. Den Knoten zieh ich beim Anwerfen eh nicht durch die Ringe!


----------



## Krallblei (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Bericht. Sehr schön... Bin schon ganz heiss.. noch 27 Tage dann bin ich auch dort.:vik:


----------



## Darket (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Male eine Frage in eine ganz andere Richtung. Wer von euch Mittelmeerexperten hat sich schon mal an Iso Tsuri versucht, also dem Light Rockfishing mit Naturködern und Pose?
> 
> Ich finde das sehr ansprechend und suche nach allem möglichen Input. - Danke!



Ich kann da nur fürs nordöstliche Mittelmeer - also Griechenland und die Türkei - sprechen. Da habe ich als Kind öfter mal auf Felsen gesessen und geangelt. Sowohl mit Pose als auch in der einheimischen Version nur mit Handangel mit ein paar Bleischroten dran. Du fängst wie blöd, aber halt nur Kleinzeug (kenne die geläufigen Namen der Fische nicht, nur die türkischen bzw. griechischen, die oft sehr ähnlich klingen). Schmecken teilweise frisch sehr gut, aber ist nicht übermäßig spannend, weil Du die da im 30-Sekundentakt rausziehst (auf mit Wasser geknetetes Brot . Auf Grund oder kurz drüber (20-30 cm) zwischen den Felsen ist teilweise deutlich interessanter, weil da der Fisch steht, den Du nicht einfach auf Sicht fängst. Meine Freundin hat da letzten Oktober an der Handangel auf ein Stück gesalzene Garnele am 16er Haken und 0.12er Schnur einen kleinen Zackenbarsch um 1kg rausgeholt. Zwar nicht direkt von den Felsen, sondern vom Schiff, dass wir an selbigen festgemacht hatten, aber halt an entsprechender Stelle. Ich hab  mit gleicher Technik und Köder an der selben Stelle irgendwas eingewandertes tropisches mit Horn auf dem Rücken gefangen und es gibt am Grund relativ oft Geißbrassen (Sargos), die mit Glück vernünftige Größen erreichen und echt gut schmecken. Die funktionieren auch gut mit Pose so einen Meter über Grund. Bei ruhigem Wasser und 4-6 Meter Tiefe siehst Du die aber auch gut und kannst die Pose ganz ohne Loten einstellen. Angeln auf Sicht ist halt immer noch am geilsten


----------



## Andal (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab Dank! #6


----------



## Darket (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kein Ding. Generell kann ich das Angeln am Mittelmeer nur empfehlen. Hab da meine anglerischen Wurzeln.
 Zur Ergänzung: Vernünftige Größen heißt bei Geißbrassen alles über 20cm. Riesig werden die auch nicht, aber frisch am Fangtag in Mehl gewendet und in viel Fett gebraten vorzüglich.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du solltest eine eigenen Thread aufmachen. Dein Superbericht wird zerschossen. Das ist nicht gut!


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Du solltest eine eigenen Thread aufmachen. Dein Superbericht wird zerschossen. Das ist nicht gut!


Also erstmal ist das ja schon mein eigener Thread  Aber was willste machen, ich hatte das mal als eine Sammlung von Fangberichten und als Diskussionsplatz über Techniken, Tackle und sonstwas gedacht. Du hast sicherlich schon recht, habe meinen letzten Bericht auch in der Anglerpraxis geblogged. Aber ist es so schlimm wenn ein Bericht sich über ein paar Seiten zieht? Dafür ist immerhin alles in einem Thema gesammelt und über Google sollte man doch zu seinem Ziel finden?
Will diesen Thread jetzt auch nicht um seine eigentliche Grundidee berauben. 
Aber danke, freut mich wenn ich euch unterhalten kann. Macht mir natürlich auch Spaß. Und ich glaube vor allem die Videos werden von mir und meinem Papa am meisten geguckt  |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Traut sich jetzt keiner mehr was zu schreiben? 

Bis wir wieder fischen gehen konnten sollten einige Tage verstreichen, denn es gab einiges an Wind immer mal zwischen drin. Außerdem ist meine Schwester über das Osterwochenende angereist. Wenn ich mich da jetzt recht dran erinnere waren am Samstag des selbigen wieder gute Bedingungen.

Plan war wieder Livebait, da sich das jiggen ziemlich zäh gestaltet hatte und das Livebaiten ja ziemlich erfolgreich war  
Wieder alles vorbereitet aber diesmal eine neue Strategie: nicht mehr mit Sonnenaufgang los, sondern schon vorm ersten Licht aufm Wasser sein. Wir hatten letztes mal nur einen Kalmar, es war durchaus glücklich, dass der ausgereicht hat und man hätte dann doch gerne zumindest einen zweiten parat. 
Ziel was ja an sich für den Urlaub ausgelobt war: der Zackenbarsch, Mero. Wollten wieder vorm Norfeu fischen. 

Um vor fünf (!) Uhr schmeißt mich mein Papa ausm Bett, sonst hab ich immer den Wecker, der sollte um 5 gehen, aber mein Papa konnte schon um 20 vor nicht mehr pennen. Leute ich sage euch, dass das verdammt früh ist! Man muss ja auch leiden für sein Hobby. 
Alles eingeräumt ins Auto, vier Ruten zum Kalmarangeln und die Livebaitkombo dabei. 
Wir haben es dann auch geschafft im dunkeln zu slippen. Dazu sei mal gesagt, dass das keine Slipanlage ist in Sta Margarita sondern im Prinzip nur ein flacher Strand und dort sind Steine usw. Also das hat jedenfalls ganz gut geklappt und wir waren dann früh auf dem Wasser, so wie wir es uns vorgenommen hatten. 
Die Köder sind früh im Wasser und ich habe auch schnell einen Kalmar, der natürlich direkt vorm Boot noch flieht. #q|wavey:
Es gelingt uns jedenfalls im Anschluss noch gut zu fangen. 2 Sepien und 4 Kalmare fahren in unserer Sotosbox mit. 
Da die Bedingungen ja ganz gut waren, wollten wir gerne meine Schwester mitnehmen und haben sie dann um ca 10 Uhr im Yachthafen eingesammelt. Ganz geil war, dass sie Frühstück für uns hatte. Denn so früh wie wir dran waren, da hat noch kein Bäcker offen. 
Haben uns dann aufgemacht in Richtung Norfeu, schön flaches Wasser und gute Bedingungen. Das sollte hinhauen. 
Unterwegs fahre ich einmal in eine frenzy von Thunas, damit meine Schwester das auch mal aus der Nähe sehen durfte. 
Das Wasser ist ziemlich voll mit Booten, wie im Sommer schon bald. Klar, es ist Ostern. Aber die Spanier angeln dann meist nur bis mittags und sind dann zum Essen wieder zu Haus. 
Vorm Norfeu montiere ich einen Kalmar, den kleinsten. Doch der wirkt mir wenig vital und so ist der schonmal raus und ich nehm einen größeren Kalmar, der noch fit ist. 
Lasse ihn an der selben Stelle runter wie letztes mal, soll der Mero ihn holen. Doch diesmal klappt das alles nicht so gut, Hänger reiht sich an Hänger. Klar es sind Felsen. Irgendwann hängen wir dann mal richtig und müssen richtig ackern um den wieder loszukriegen. Dabei verhakt sich mein Papa am CrazySandeel seiner Rute mitm Bein, ohne es zu merken und bricht meiner Jigwrex die Spitze ab. #t#q|krach: Das killt meine Laune endgültig. Alles ist voller anderer Angelboote hier, das Livebaiten klappt nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle, denn ich verbringe mehr Zeit damit Hänger zu lösen als zu fischen. Dann ist auch noch mein 200€ Rütchen grad ein Stück kürzer geworden. Und wenn man dann mal wieder hängt, kommt wieder ein Boot um zu gucken was man denn grad rausholt. 
Bei dem Hänger reißt mir dann das Blei ab und der Kalmar entkommt auch irgendwie aus seinen Haken. Nur noch 2 übrig. 
Aber vorm Norfeu sind mir viel zu viele Boot, ich fahre jetzt willkürlich erstmal mitten in die Bucht und dann fischen wir da im tieferen Wasser. Da sollten wir eine deutlich geringere Hängergefahr haben und haben unsere Ruhe vor den anderen Anglern, die vorm Norfeu jiggen. Die sind ja später weg, dann können wir da immer noch angeln, was übrig geblieben ist. 

Also dann erstmal weggefahren und den vorletzten Kalmar montiert und neues Wasser für den letzten eingefüllt. Den hab ich aber dumm montiert und zwar so, dass auf dem hinteren Haken auch Zug ist. Dadurch schwimmt er unnatürlich und als wir ihn nach einiger Zeit kontrollieren lebt er zwar noch, aber sieht nicht mehr gut aus. Ich mache also ein komplett neues Vorfach fertig, denn der letzte Kalmar ist unser dickster und der brauch eben bisschen mehr Stahl. Während meine Schwester schon befürchtete dass jetzt die ganze Zeit schlechte Stimmung ist versuche ich mich dann wenigstens einigermaßen zusammenzureißen und meinen Papa nicht anzugiften und ihn beim angeln einfach machen zu lassen usw. 
Ich montiere dann also den Kalmar und der schwimmt auch schön, mein Papa würde lieber zum Norfeu fahren, wo jetzt schon einige Boote weg sind, aber ich wills hier nochmal in 40m probieren. 
Kalmi geht also runter und ich fahre ganz entspannt quer durch die Bucht. Nach kurzer Zeit knallts richtig rein! Yeaaah Biss! Ich krieg die Rute nachdem mein Papa den Anschlag gesetzt hat, das war vorher so abgesprochen. Da er die Rute immer hat beim Livebaiten wollen wir die Fische immer abwechselnd holen. Er hatte ja schon letztens seinen Dentex. 
Der Fisch kämpft ganz gut, aber die meisten Fische haben gegen eine Dogfight leider keine Schnitte. Der Fisch kommt wieder direkt unterm Boot rum und als er dann an der Oberfläche von unterm Boot auftaucht darf Gajetto einen fetten Dentex einkeschern :m:vik: Jajaja jajajaja
Ulfisch du wolltest ihn sehen, wir waren unter Zugzwang. Da ist er, der neue Rekorddenton! Ein richtig geiles Teil, der den letzten nochmal ordentlich toppt. Er hat irgendwas zwischen 4,5 und 5kg. Das ist schon eine stattliche Größe für einen Dentex. 





Genauer kann ich meine Fische mitm Bogagrip nicht wiegen, ich nehm das mal so hin. Ist ja auch egal. Das ist Dentex Nr 7 dieses Jahr. Und man mag es kaum glauben: der rettet die Stimmung! Sowas tröstet über den kack mit der Jigwrex hinweg und das vorher schwierige Livebaiten vorm Norfeu. 
Die Sotosmethode ist tödlich, absolut tödlich!  
Da die Fahrt zum Norfeu immer was dauert und ich meiner Schwester angedroht habe max 4h zu machen, gehts dann direkt zurück. Wir brauchen jetzt auch nicht noch einen Fisch  Wobei, ein Mero? Für nächstes mal... hoffentlich |rolleyes

Fahren also zurück und können meine Schwester nach perfekt abgepassten 4h wieder im Hafen aussetzen. Haben zusätzlich natürlich auch noch 3 Kalmare und 2 Sepien zum Essen, die dann am Abend in der Paella landen #6

Zum Abschluss noch einen Sonnenuntergang, der mMn kaum zu übertreffen ist: 




Und falls euch auch ein Dentex an die Köder springt mal wieder eine Rezeptempfehlung neben der unbedingt zu machenden Dentexkopfsuppe: krossgebratenes Dentexfilet mit frischem Spinat mit Serranoschinken und Ofenkartoffeln. Kann man sich mal gönnen  





Und hier ist das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCE2NOXHPA8
Jetzt dürft ihr wieder kommentieren, zwei Angeltage hab ich noch, eins war für mich aber an dem Tag schon klar: erst wenn Ostern vorbei ist und nicht mehr jeder Hans Wurst angelt. 

Mal noch als Infos, der Jigwrex hab ich wieder ne Spitze gebaut, allerdings ist sie jetzt um einen Ring und ca 10cm kürzer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich lese deinen Bericht ganz  gerne, aber "Spanacken" geht gar nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann will ich das für dich mal ändern  Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich das böse meine


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich das für dich mal ändern  Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich das böse meine



Danke, eine angenehme, freundliche Reaktion. #6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp:
na Glückwunsch sehr schöner Fisch. Danke für den Bericht und Video.

Ich hätte da noch Fragen zum Jiggen (war bis jetzt nicht sehr erfolgreich).
Ihr jiggt mit Casting Jigs? Welche? Wieviel Gramm ca., Wassertiefen?
Hatte mir hier einige Videos von Euch angesehen.
Die Rute (Typ?/xzoga?) von deinem Papa was hat die für ein WG.
VG Kay


----------



## Krallblei (20. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wiedermals vielen Dank für den Bericht.

Dario warum so wild auf den Dentex? Was macht diesen Fisch für dich als Angler so interessant? 

Gruss


----------



## vision81 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario

lese deine Fangberichte immer gerne, ihr seid mit Herzblut bei der Sache, und das machts aus #6

weiter so, schöne Grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs!

Also eigentlich ist ja diesen Urlaub ausgelobtes Ziel der Zackenbarsch gewesen. Also die Dentex "Beifang" :g 
Warum ist der Dentex so ein Fisch, der eine große Anziehung auswirkt. Da gibt es mehrere Sachen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du noch keinen gefangen hast? 
Also erstens ist es einfach ein toller, schicker Fisch, der sich vor tollen Kulissen fangen lässt und gleichzeitig aber auch ein schwieriger Fisch. Das sind aber glaub ich die meisten größeren Fische im Mittelmeer. 
Dann ist es einfach ein saumäßig leckerer Fisch. Ist einer der besten Speisefische hier, wenn nicht der Beste. Und da wir nunmal alle gerne Fisch essen....
Und dann kommt noch dazu, dass es im Winter eben eines der Hauptziele ist. Da gibt es keine Palometta oder so. Da kann man nicht gut Schleppangeln, also kommt das auch dadurch zu stande. Aber es ist auch einfach im Gesamtpaket etwas, dass mir gut gefällt. 

Nun will ich mal weiter berichten. Über Ostern waren wir dann also auf Fishingentzug und irgendwann wird man dann ja doch nervös  Jedenfalls waren wir dann so heiß darauf es nochmal zu probieren, dass wir den erst möglichen Tag direkt wieder nutzen wollten. Da war der Mittwoch in der Windfindervorhersage zwar nicht ideal, denn eine ordentliche Tramuntanaspitze mit 5-6Bft sollte am morgen kurz aufkommen um dann wieder zu verschwinden. Da wir es aber oft haben, dass solche Sachen bei uns entweder garnicht oder nur schwächer ankommen wollten wir es probieren. Vor allem wenns nur kurz aufkommen soll, wird schon nix passieren.
Als um vor 5 Uhr der Wecker geht, höre ich schon den Wind an meinem Fenster ruckeln. #t Das wird wohl nix.
Ich bleibe erstmal liegen, aber mein Papa kommt dann und will unbedingt los. Es ist windig. Sachen waren wieder bereits vorgepackt und mussten nur ins Auto gebracht werden. Die Frühstücksversorgung war so angedacht wie letztes mal. 

Der Wind bläst ganz gut, aber das slippen klappt im Dunkeln wieder gut und so werfen wir unsere Köder relativ zügig aus. Die Drift ist mehr als anständig bei dem Wind. So 1,5km/h im Durchschnitt. 
Auf dem Bild sieht man ganz gut, dass es nicht flach ist:




Es läuft zäh an, wir fischen nur mit drei Ruten. Ich bin nicht so überzeugt davon, dass das heute die richtige Entscheidung war. Doch dann beißt ein Kalmar den wir in unsere blaue Wanne verfrachten. Mit der Sotosbox ist bei dem Wind nicht, aber wenn man immer wieder Wasser auffrischt geht es in der Wanne auch gut. 
Dann passiert ewig nix außer, dass der Wind stärker wird. Die Drift ist teilweise über 3kmh und man bleibt mit 120gr Blei kaum am Grund. Wir machen viel Strecke. 
Irgendwann beißt dann bei mir noch ein dickerer Kalmar der unser Boot freundlicherweise neu lackiert und eine Sepia von guter Größe bei meinem Papa. Dann geht jedoch nix mehr. 
Der Wind ist ein bisschen weniger geworden, aber immernoch zu viel. Wir sind bis irgendwo vor StPere gedriftet, ganze Zeit auf ca 15-16m Tiefe. Ich fahre dann zurück was schon eine feuchte Angelegenheit ist, denn der Wind hat eine eklige kurze Welle im Gepäck. Als ich näher an der Küste bin und im Schutz von Ampuria gehts aber. Ich beschließe jetzt erstmal wieder zur Slipstelle zu fahren, ein bisschen aufzuwärmen und dann zu schauen. 
Dort angekommen ziehen wir das Boot in den Sand und ich packe die Kalmare und die Sepia in die Sotosbox und lasse sie dort im Flachwasser dümpeln. 
Die Tintenfischmontagen bauen wir schonmal ab und räumen die 2 zusätzlichen Ruten direkt ins Auto. Wind nimmt dann glücklicherweise ab und wir entscheiden uns pro Angeln. Gerade auch weil wir jetzt ja schon 2 schöne Livebaitkandidaten haben. 
Wir fahren also rüber zum Hafen bei uns und sammeln dort schöne frische Croissants und ein Baguette ein, woran wir uns erstmal gütig tun! Wollen wir mal schauen ob wir am Norfeu angeln können. 
Ich fahre bis Falconera und darf feststellen, dass dahinter kein Angeln möglich ist. Zu wellig, Wind ist zwar auch auf dem Stück davor aber ist ok. Leider liegen auf dem Stück Netze. Ich muss also was weiter weg von der Küste starten. 
Dann angeln wir eben hier, ich wollte sowieso auch mal hier was fangen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass es die Dentex nur beim Norfeu und so gibt. Wird schon hier auch was geben, am liebsten ein Mero. 
Ich positioniere mich zwischen den 2 Netzen vor der Küste und dem weiter draußen. Bin so ca auf 40m Tiefe und montiere den schönen Kalmar. Der ist gut lebendig und sollte funzen! Haken rein, Blei dran und langsam runter damit, Bremse zuknallen und los gehts. Komm ran, Zacki, gibt Frühstück. Operacion Mero läuft an. Fahre zwischen den Netzen durch und wir angeln in Wassertiefen von so um die 30m Tiefe die Küste entlang, ganz langsam. Immer wieder mit Stops. Hin und wieder gibts mal ein Echo, vom Thun weiß ich ja jetzt dass die kleinen Echos auch große Fische sein müssten, wenn ein Thun schon nicht soo riesig ist. Wir fahren komplett Falco entlang bis Almadrava, wo sich die Echos verdichten. Vielleicht ist ja hier was dabei. 
Mein Papa ist, wie er nachher zugibt schon skeptisch gewesen was den Livebait betrifft und wollte eine Kontrolle vorschlagen.
Dann knallt aber doch wieder ein Fisch rein, ich geb Gas und die Bremse gibt Schnur. 
Das bringt uns den max. Druck um evtl einen Mero vom Grund wegzukriegen. Dann starte ich für euch den Film und mein Papa drillt den Fisch aus, den er korrekt als Dentex vorhersagt. Der kommt dann auch hoch und darfs sich bei uns in der Box gemütlich machen  
Der Dentex ist diesmal nicht so groß, aber mit 2kg sollte er mal ne Salzkrustengröße haben. Das wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren! 




Neue Stelle bei widrigen Bedingungen und Hennes hat wieder gnadenlos zugeschlagen. Die Sotosmethode ist einfach ne ziemlich gute Art diese zu fangen! 
Also schnell ein paar Fotos machen und meine Mama über den Fang informieren. Diese ist grad auf der Promenade unterwegs, also garnicht so weit weg. Und dann ist es wirklich ein glücklicher Zufall, dass wir den Dentex genau dann fingen. Ich gucke fast nie aufs Handy, vor allem bei schlechterem Wetter nicht. Aber dadurch, dass wir den Fang gemacht haben, lese ich dann auch ihre Info, dass Delfine in der Bucht sind und wo genau. Ich halte Ausschau und sehe tatsächlich in einiger Entfernung was. Mit Vollgas hin und wir können dann tatsächlich die große Gruppe Delfine kreuzen. 
Diese sind neugierig und kommen vors Boot, sind große Tiere. Absolut faszinierend. Ein Tag den ich morgens eigentlich garnicht angetreten wäre, wenn mein Papa mich nicht überredet hätte endet grandios in einer mehrminütigen Begleitfahrt mit Delfinen, die wir natürlich gefilmt haben  















Nach ca 10min dampfen die Delfine dann immer weiter nach draußen wos immer welliger wird. War absolut wahnsinn und muss man mal erlebt haben! Habe ich zwar schonmal, aber nicht mit meinem Boot und nicht bei uns in der Bucht, sondern nur auf der Hochsee. 

Wir fahren zufrieden nach Hause und slippen das Boot. Der Dentex wird für die Salzkruste nur ausgenommen, nicht entschuppt!
Dann füllt man den Bauchraum mit Kräutern, Zitrone und Knoblauch und legt den Fisch auf ein Backblech mit Salzschicht. Dann deckt man den Fisch mit einer dicken Salzschicht zu und schiebt in bei großer Hitze (250°C) in den vorgeheizten Backofen. Je nach Größe muss er dann dort verweilen, bis die Salzkruste steinhart wird und beginnt braun zu werden. Bei uns waren das für ein 2kg Tier 50'




Während der Fisch gart, kann man ganz simpel eine Zitronenbutter herstellen. Dafür muss man nur Butter schmelzen und mit Zitrone versetzen, das passt perfekt zum Fisch. Dazu noch Reis und Gemüse und ich garanitere euch, dass das mit einem 2kg Fisch niemand zu dritt aufessen wird  Schmeckt aber auch noch am nächsten Tag.
Dann klopft man den Fisch mit einem Hammer auf, hebt die Salzplatten und die Haut ab und kann die wunderbaren Filets genießen. Dazu Rosetweit aus der Region. Perfekt.




Ja und deshalb sind wir hinter Dentex so hinterher  Es hat fantastisch geschmeckt #6
Viel Spaß mit den Videos 
Video zum Fisch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI7MYXS-gIQ 
Delfine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6fDy4r6xGM&feature=youtu.be 
TL Darionello


----------



## Franz_x (20. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

wieder seehr schön - klasse!
In Italien sieht die Montage etwas anders aus. Dort kommt das Blei ca. 20 -30 Meter vor den Köder an einem 2-3 Meter langen Seitenarm. Darum auch meine Idee mit dem Gummiband. Ich schleppe so (im Süßwasser) mit bis zu 150 gr., das wird im Meer aber viel zu wenig sein um auf Tiefe zu kommen. Es gibt aber in Italien auch Schnellaushänger aus Metall, mit denen das Blei einfach aus der Hauptschnur gelöst werden kann. Ich muss mal bei mir suchen, kann sein, dass ich noch sowas habe, dann stelle ich ein Foto ein.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Ossipeter (21. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin immer wieder begeistert von deinen Berichten, obwohl ich im Norden seit 1986 tätig bin! Danke dafür!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gegen Ende unseres Urlaub konnte ich dann noch 1 weiteren Fishingtag ausmachen. Während jetzt erstmal eine heftige Südwindphase kommen sollte, immer mit hohen Wellen verbunden, würde es sich anscheinend schwierig gestalten noch mehr als einmal zu fahren. Der letzte Tag unseres Urlaub, Samstag, sollte die mit Abstand besten Bedingungen haben. 
Der erste Südwindtag sollte jedoch vormittags erst mit erstarkendem Wind anfangen. Eine kurze Session sollte möglich sein, dann merken wir ja wenn der Südwind kommt. 
Also für den nächsten Tag noch einmal eine kurze Jiggingsession von Cadaques aus geplant und am Samstag, bei guten Bedingungen, sollte dann der letzte Anlauf von "Operacion mero" folgen, ganz dem Zackenbarsch gewidmet, der natürlich aber auch gerne am Jiggintag schon einsteigen darf!!

Früh morgens geht es los, der frühe Vogel fängt ja bekanntlich den Wurm. 
Nach dem slippen fahren wir bei etwas Südwind diesmal direkt aus der Bucht raus, dort sehen wir direkt einige Thune jagen. In der Hoffnung es seien Bonitos fahren wir hin, habe nichtmal eine Thunarute dabei. Ich seh natürlich dann in Wurfweite, dass es Thune sind, aber pfeffere trotzdem einen Glaze hinein. Der wird auch prompt gefressen, direkt beim absinken und der Thun quittiert das mit einer kurzen, heftigen Flucht, ehe auch dieser Glaze ab ist. Haben mehr Köder durch Stuß verloren als durch Hänger am Grund  Ich muss mir das abgewöhnen. 

Die Thunageschichte wird in Ermangelung einer Rute dafür also auch schön sein gelassen, wir angeln in Richtung Küste auf felsigem Bereich in ca 20m Tiefe erstmal. Bei der durch den Südwind bedingten Drift bieten sich Vinilos zum jiggen an. Mein Papa jiggt mit Black Minnow 160 in Kaki und ich mit CrazySandeel 150, beide mit assists geriggt
Mein Papa fängt einen kleinen Serrano, Sägebarsch, der kleiner ist als der Black Minnow. 

Der Wind aus Süd lässt dann sogar nach, die Welle wird immer weniger. Die Bedingungen werden immer besser. Wir fahren unsere Spots ab, mein Papa angelt viel mit BlackMinnow, ich auch viel mit Glaze.
Darauf steigt irgendwann noch je ein Schriftbarsch und ein Sägebarsch ein, wovon ersterer eine schöne Größe hat. Sie werden wieder in ihre Freiheit entlassen, so wie sich das gehört 
Langsam arbeiten wir uns so die Küste vorwärts bei mittlerweile schönen Bedingungen, wie wir sie uns an anderen Tagen gewünscht hätten. 
Irgendwann verliert mein Papa noch einen kleinen Pagell, weil ich ihn nicht keschere und dann steigt endlich bei mir ein guter Fisch ein. 
Da ich die Bremse auf Zackies eingestellt habe, also voll zugeknallt, kann er nicht soviel Schnur nehmen. Ich vermute einen schönen Dentex, doch was hochkommt ist schmaler. Ein Bonito! Der saust dann nochmal kurz davon ehe er in unserem Kescher landet. 




Tolles Tier, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. :l:vik: Da die Bremse so derbst zu war, ist der Fisch noch total wild, als er an Bord kommt. Lässt sich von mir kaum festhalten und spritzt alles voller Blut #c
Interessant ist, dass der Fisch den Jig komplett inhaliert hat, habe noch Glück gehabt, dass er nur aufm Karabiner rumkauen konnte und nicht auf der Schnur. Dadurch hat sich der Drilling in den Kiemen verhakt und der Fisch blutet mir wie gesagt alles voll. 
Ich mach den Glaze ab und lass ihn im Maul, entferne den dann später und montiere mir einen neuen. 
Ein weiterer Bonito lässt sich jedoch nicht überreden. 
War jetzt auch keine Oberflächenaktivität, sondern er ist in ca 30m Tiefe eingestiegen. 

Da es echt immer flacher wird, jiggen wir natürlich weiter und fahren auch immer weiter. Ich kann dann noch einen sehr schönen Pagell zum Anbeißen überreden, nachdem auch mein Vater auf Black Minnow einen Fehlbiss hatte. 




Das sind auch richtig leckere Fische! Freut man sich immer drüber  

Fahre dann zum Norfeu, es ist inzwischen komplett spiegelglatt. Es sind Unmengen an Quallen im Wasser, die mit dem Südwind des Vortages angekommen sind. 
Am Norfeu jiggen wir die Topspots, wo wir mal Kayakfahrer einen Mero haben holen sehen, ab. Ich fische mit BM 160 und mein Papa mit einem Teknos Luna Jig (vertical jig) 
Es ist sehr viel Drift, auch wenn kein Wind ist. Ist wohl Strömung hier. Es beißt jedoch nichts. 
Am Horizont taucht eine dunkle Linie auf, ich vermute, dass da Wind kommt. Sonst ist es spiegelglatt.
Diese kommt schnell näher und als ich sehe, dass es wirklich der Südwind ist und der direkt Schaumkronen parat hat, packen wir zusammen und dampfen ab. Der Südwind holt uns ein und binnen ca. 15min wechselt es von komplett spiegelglatt auf Windstärke 6 und heftige Welle. Die Rückfahrt ist richtig heftig, sehr anstrengend für mich, denn ich muss stets darauf achten, dass ich keine brechende Welle treffe. Eine davon bricht mir nämlich relativ flott ins Boot und überschüttet uns mit viiiel Wasser. 
Ich fass das kurz, ist eine sehr unangenehme Erinnerung. Eine Erfahrung, die man macht und wo wir glimpflich davongekommen sind. Rückfahrt ist ganze Zeit nur mit Halbgas, aber es klappt. Treffe keine weitere dieser Wellen. 
Unsere Slipstelle ist zwar sehr geschützt, doch auch dort ist es wellig. Das Wasser ist dort so dicht mit Quallen bestückt, dass man in 30cm tiefem Wasser keinen Grund sieht. Wir beeilen uns das Boot so schnell wie möglich auf den Trailer zu ziehen, eine welle versetzt uns sogar den Trailer um ein Stück. Dann Boot rausgezogen, Hänger voller Quallen, aber alles geschafft. Ist schon eine Erleichterung, sowas muss ich nicht nochmal haben. Da bin ich vorsichtiger nächstes Mal. Habe noch nie einen so heftigen Südwind, so plötzlich aufkommen sehen. Wir haben sowieso eher selten so heftigen Südwind. 
Als wir mit dem Boot auf dem Heimweg sind, ist vor der "Es Bar de Dalt" ein schöner Parking frei, für uns und das Boot. Also halten wir dort an um noch ein entspanntes Bierchen zu trinken und ein paar Oliven zu naschen. 





Alle Hoffnungen auf den Mero bleiben nun auf den letzten Fishingtag, den Samstag gerichtet. 
Video vom Bonito findet ihr hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxHZH8BXbJQ
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am Samstag ging es wieder richtig früh los, wir brauchten ja schließlich ein Livebait. 4:30 lautet also die Devise für Petrijünger, die mit der Sotosmethode ihren Mero fangen wollen.
Operacion mero läuft an.

Im Dunkeln wird geslippt und die Bedingungen sind ganz gut. Vom Vortag ist noch ordentlich Welle da, die Drift geht jedoch relativ gut aus der Bucht raus. Ich positioniere das Boot auf ca 15m Tiefe und wir senken noch im dunkeln die Köder ab. 
Noch bevor alle Ruten im Wasser sind beißt an einer Rute das erste Tier. Ich hole einen Pulpo nach oben. Kein Riese, aber mal geschätzte 700gr, das sind immer gute Größen. 
Die letzte Rute wird mit "il negro" montiert. Il negro war einst mein bester Köder, fing in einem Winter wie sonstwas. Dann fing er in diesem Winter nix, und saß teilweise sogar nur auf der Bank. Diesen Urlaub wieder, nicht ein Tier auf il negro. Aber weil er ja einmal so erfolgreich war läuft er jetzt an der vierten Rute mit. Ich lasse ab, mache den ersten Testzug um zu gucken wie das Gefühl auf der Rute ist und denke direkt, dass da zuviel Widerstand ist. Hole also direkt wieder hoch, il negro! Er hat seinen ersten Fisch gefangen und das nach 20sekunden. Da ist der erste potentielle Livebait, ein schöner Kalmar. Ich mach die Sotosbox klar und er zieht ein um dann mit uns mitzutreiben. Es ist sogar richtig stressig diesmal beim Angeln, wir erwischen zur richtigen Zeit eine gute Ecke und haben viel Drift. Fangen einige Tiere. Insgesamt beläuft es sich auf unser bestes Ergebnis beim Tintiesangeln in diesem Jahr! Und Il Negros Anteil daran beträgt 70%
3 Kalmare, 2 Pulpos und 5 Sepien (davon eine richtig dick) beißen an. 
Das reicht zum livebaiten. Die Sepien und Kalmare hältern wir lebend. 
Wir sammeln wie letztes mal unser Frühstück im Hafen ein, schöne Bocadillos mit Tomate, Salat und gekochtem Schinken (richtig vom Bein). Hungrig nach nun schon 5 Stunden wach sein stürzen wir uns darauf und sie sind ungefähr in der Hafenausfahrt schon aufgegessen  
Diesmal können wir zum Norfeu fahren, es ist aber nicht so windstill wie versprochen. Wind kommt aus Nord und die Welle noch aus Süd. Das gibt was ganz schaukliges. Ich fahre auch ums Norfeu drumrum, vor der Spitze ist wieder einiges an Booten unterwegs. 
Die Bucht dort ist relativ geschützt, ich positioniere uns auf ca 20m Tiefe, felsigem Grund. Schaue nach dem passenden Livebait in unserer Box und darf feststellen, dass die Kalmare gewaltig schwächeln. Die sind nämlich bis auf einen schon hin. Der letzt ist auch nicht mehr sonderlich lebendig, ich montiere ihn und er hängt direkt fest. Wir kontrollieren nochmal, der isses nicht. Damit wird das nix, dann muss ich ne Sepia montieren. 
Das Problem ist ganz klar, dass wir zuviele Tiere lebend hältern wollten. Kalmare haben einen sehr heftigen Stoffwechsel, weil es aktive Schwimmer sind und sie zusätzlich auch noch eine wenig energieeffiziente Schwimmweise entwickelt haben. Die Sepien überleben das besser, atmen den Kalmaren quasi den Sauerstoff weg. So sind die nach 1h schon alle hin. 
Daraus lernen wir, dass wir demnächst zwischendrin noch einen Wasserwechsel einbauen werden und die Sepien weniger Tiere darin haben werden. 
Ich montiere also eine kleine Sepia, die mir natürlich vorher noch das Boot einschwärzt. 
Die setzen eher auf Tarnung als auf Flucht und deshalb sind sie mMn deutlich schlechter fürs Livebaiten als Kalmare. Aber egal, trotzdem ein Leckerbissen für den Mero dort unten. Ich wechsel nochmal auf eine nichtfelsige Stelle und wir lassen sie ab. Trollen dann durch die Bucht, Zeit verstreicht. Zwischendurch mal ein Hänger, lassen sich aber allle wieder lösen. Wind nimmt auch noch zu, es ist eklig schauklig und nach 3h ohne Erfolg holen wir den Livebait ein. Landet sie in der Paella, auch ein gutes Schicksal. Ich dampfe ab, der Wind ist total merkwürdig. Weiß auch nicht wirklich woher er kommt. Da sehr viel Welle ist, probieren wir noch ein bisschen auf Wolfsbarsch und Sargos an den Felsen und machen eine kurze Jiggingsession, alles ohne Erfolg. Also Rückzug, Operacion mero gescheitert, vorerst! Wir kommen wieder. 
Ich gebe zu, dass ich mich darüber geärgert habe, dass die Kalmare alle gestorben sind. Zusätzlich sind wir auch noch richtig durchgeschaukelt worden anstatt der angesagten Topbedingungen. Aber mein Gott, wenn ich dann an der Slipstelle auf unseren Tintenfischfang blicke wird klar, dass es trotzdem wieder ein top Tag war. Man lernt nicht aus, es gibt stets Dinge zu verbessern. 




Hennes hat uns nie enttäuscht und uns richtig gute Momente beschert! 
Ende Mai werden wir es wieder versuchen  
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem, was wir diesen Urlaub wieder fangen konnten.
3 Dentex (2kg, 3,5kg und 4,5kg) unter Einsatz von 4 Kalmaren
einen fetten Thun c&s
einen 2kg Bonito
23 Tintenfische
2 Pagells und 1 Sargo 

Und für nächstes mal gibt es nicht mehr nur "Operacion mero", sondern ich möchte auch mal "Operacion sable" in Angriff nehmen. Dafür müssen allerdings top Bedingungen sein und meine Jigs bis dahin ankommen. |rolleyes

Das wars jetzt erstmal von mir mit Berichterstattung, jetzt darf wieder diskutiert werden ohne meinen Bericht zu zerstückeln. 
Einen fetten Dank an alle die immer mitlesen und mich unterstüzen, das motiviert gewaltig #h Wir sind ja auch schon wieder mehr geworden, die hier mitmachen.

Wann seid ihr denn so wieder am Mare Med? |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Tight Lines,
Dario


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> @scorp:
> na Glückwunsch sehr schöner Fisch. Danke für den Bericht und Video.
> 
> Ich hätte da noch Fragen zum Jiggen (war bis jetzt nicht sehr erfolgreich).
> ...



Hey Kay,
teilweise kannst du es mit den Tiefen aus dem obigen Bericht erfahren, ansonsten das was ich auch vor kurzem schonmal geschrieben habe. Keine bestimmten Tiefen. Aber meist zwischen 20 und 50m Tiefe. 
Meine Rute ist eine Xzoga Jas und die von meinem Papa eine Shimano Jigwrex Bottomship, aber die genauen Wurfgewichte hab ich grad nicht im Kopf. Kann das aber nachschauen wenn ich nächstes mal unten bin. 
Wichtig ist, dass die Rute eine harte Aktion hat, das wirst du ja aber denke ich wissen. 
Casting Jigs (s. o. Hart Glaze, 40gr, Farbe egal)
außerdem gut sein sollen:
Sakura Mirrorjig (haben wir Bonito und Oblada mit gefangen) 
Sakura Crazy Anchoa und Spinback (letzteres ist eher ein slow jig)
Molix Jugulo soll auch gut sein.

Persönlich finde ich, dass es nicht so viele verschiedene Jigs braucht, wenn man einen hat, der gut funktioniert. 
Von den 40gr Ködern liegt aber denke ich das Maximum so bei 50m Wassertiefe, es braucht irgendwann einfach ewig bis die unten sind. 

@Florian Danke. Hast du auch schon einen Geißbock irgendwo aufgeklebt? Das bringt Glück  

@Ossipeter So lob ich mir das! Angelst du denn eigentlich auch im Mittelmeer? Habe mich aus dem BGB ausgeklinkt und bin von daher nicht mehr so gut informiert. 

@Franz so macht es ja auch Antonello Salvi. Ich bin aber damit, wie wir es machen eigentlich ziemlich happy. Hat ja super funktioniert! Das ist ja dann auch wirklich Schleppangeln, habe es noch nicht so gänzlich durchschaut wie man es macht. Bei der Sotosmethode bleibe ich immer wieder stehen um den Grundkontakt zu waren, wobei wir vermutlich nie weit davon wegkommen und so ein Dentex ja nicht auf 1m Sichtweite beschränkt ist.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,
danke für die Tips bzw. Infos, ja deine Berichte lese ich immer sehr genau.
Ich war warscheinlich am Anfang immer zu schwer unterwegs, habe das komplett umgestellt mit einigem Erfolg. Trete dieses Jahr dann mit dem BM in 140 und 160 an, sowie Wobbler/Stickbait in Topwater und auch tiefgängig an. Werde mich auf Bonito, Mahi und Litsa konzentrieren.
Aber auch ein bischen jiggen Barsch und ??? Dentex???.
Na mal sehen.
Danke für deine Berichte eine echte Bereicherung hier im Forum.
VG Kay


----------



## W-Lahn (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri Scorp! #6


----------



## Ossipeter (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, danke nochmal für deine Berichte.
Ich bin nur in Norge, bzw. Irland ab nächstes Jahr unterwegs.


----------



## Krallblei (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*sabber* Bonito

Danke Dario.:m


In 22,5 Tagen bin ich in der Bucht und fang dir alles weg.. Wir lassen dir nix übrig|uhoh:

In der Menge an Fisch übertreffe ich dich wohl locker. Auch in einer Nacht, aber bei der Größe und Kilozahl wohl kaum 

Gruss Benny


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kay, was meinst du, du warst zu schwer unterwegs? 

@Benny Dann leg mal los, ich werd dann ab dem 22.5. abchecken ob du mir doch noch was übrig gelassen hast


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da habt ihr eine schöne Artenvielfalt zusammengefangen,ganz toll.
Dentex würd ich auch gern mal versuchen ,habe noch nie drauf gefischt.Kann man da auch einen KöFi an die Montage hängen statt Kalmar??
Bisher hab ich an Kopffüssern nur ein paar Sepias gefangen ,die sind ja nicht so gut sagst du.
Deine Montage für Kalmar?:Blei am Ende + Vorfach mit 2 kurzen Seitenarmen mit Karabiner zum Köderwechsel?
Was den Wind angeht: .Tramuntana und Südwind können auch urplötzlich in voller Stärke loslegen.Vor allem vor dem Trami hab ich echt Respekt . Wenn es ruhig ist aber Starkwind angesagt fahr ich nicht weit raus und möglichst so ,dass ich den Wind auf dem Rückweg halbwegs von achtern hätte.Und immer ein halbes Auge Richtung Wind.Wenns am Horizont weiß schäumt nix wie nach Haus.
Schön ,dass schon Bonitos da sind.mal sehn ob ich jetzt im Mai/Juni welche kriege ,sonst im Herbst ,bis dahin werden die nochmal deutlich dicker. #6 
Normales Monovorfach ist für Bonitos übrigens ok auch zwischen den Zähnen.Die sind zwar sauspitz ,zwicken das Vorfach aber normalerweise nicht durch.
Krallblei:denn bist bald und du bist optimistisch ,dass Doradas da sind?


----------



## Krallblei (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hehe Dario dachte erst du kommst am 22.5 wieder runter|uhoh:

Ich meinte ich fahr in 22 einhalb Tagen 

Hab bis jetzt ja immernur "Kleinfisch" gefangen.. Dafür in Mengen :vik:





Dieter warum sollten keine Doraden da sein? Also vor einem Jahr Mai waren sie anwesend:g


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kay, was meinst du, du warst zu schwer unterwegs?



Na Jiggen mit richtigen Speedjigs bis 200gr. - geht garnicht.

Jetzt läuft es etwas besser, bin bei Schurstärken von7-9kg mit flouro in 0,30-0,42, meist mit Wobbler (Woba).
Castingjigs hatte eher bis 30gr. vom Ufer - hat Barracuda, Makrele und Petermänchen gebracht. Ich habe die aber immer wie ein Blinker geführt wenige Jerks dabei und nie unten. Wäre aber eh zu flach dort (Blanes Costabrava).

Die Bootangelei werde ich erst wieder ab diesem Jahr nutzen können (Ägina Greek). Werde die Jigs und die BM und auch Kabura jetzt mal dort einsetzen, wo die gestreiften Zackenbarsche sind.
Mein Hauptziel ist aber Bonito, Mahi und Gabelmakrele mit Spinnrute vom Boot oder leichtes schleppen mit Spinnrute.
Gruß Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das hast du schon ganz richtig verstanden, bin Ende Mai wieder da 

Ist sicherlich auch mit nem Köfi möglich, keine Ahnung wie effektiv. Der Köfi ist nicht so robust. Lass den doch mal in 1min auf 40m ab, das würdest du als Taucher auch nicht gut verkraften. 

Mit Sepia funzt es schon auch, das hab ich ja bei youtube schon gesehen. Aber finde persönlich den Kalmar besser und Leute wie sotos bevorzugen ihn auch.
Ja so in etwa ist das mit den Tinties, ist total easy, wenn denn welche da sind. 
Vom Tramuntana kenn ich das ja, aber beim Südwind hab ich das in der Form noch nicht erlebt. Zumindest nicht, dass er direkt mit ner 2m Welle im Gepäck ansaust. Aber jetzt weiß ich das ja  

Tramuntana ist unangenehm, aber die Welle eben nicht so hoch bei uns. 

Ok dachte der Bonito hätte es mir sonst vielleicht durchgebissen, nen Thun mit ähnlichen Zähnen tut das nämlich  Da hab ich Erfahrung...
Bonitos sind eigentlich immer da, haben im Februar ja auch schon welche gefangen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Na Jiggen mit richtigen Speedjigs bis 200gr. - geht garnicht.
> 
> Jetzt läuft es etwas besser, bin bei Schurstärken von7-9kg mit flouro in 0,30-0,42, meist mit Wobbler (Woba).
> Castingjigs hatte eher bis 30gr. vom Ufer - hat Barracuda, Makrele und Petermänchen gebracht. Ich habe die aber immer wie ein Blinker geführt wenige Jerks dabei und nie unten. Wäre aber eh zu flach dort (Blanes Costabrava).
> ...



Ja ok, funzt auch. Aber dann auf Serviolas und am besten im Januar/Februar. 
Mahi fehlt mir noch unter den gefangenen Fischen, Palo und Bonito sind aber auf jeden Fall geile Kämpfer. Hab mir auch schon Stickbaits speziell für Palo besorgt  Will mal eine an der Spinrute.


----------



## Krallblei (23. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich als nicht Bootsbesitzer mag den Tramuntana. Keine Wolken am Himmel und beim Spinnfischen Richtung Süden hilft er gewaltig :q 

Ne mal im Ernst. Der wolkenlose Himmel ist wohl der einzige Vorteil dieses Windes. An in diesen Tagen ist es sehr unangenehm. Kannst nicht an Strand liegen, gescheit angeln ist auch nichts und das Material an den Zelten wird arg beantsprucht.

Gäbe es so starke Winde hier in Deutschland würden Dachziegel rumfliegen wie Vögel:q


----------



## ChrisHH (24. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo liebe Mittelmeergemeinde, 
erstmal Gratulation zu diesem tollen Thread und auch zu den tollen Fängen und Erlebnissen, die hier gepostet werden 
@ Dario - super wie du hier alles in Bild und Video dokumentierst. Ob Jünter das Boot noch ergfolgreicher machen würde 

Ich hab letzten Herbst schon gaaaanz viel hier gelesen, da wir überlegt hatten einen Malleurlaub im Spätherbst zu machen. Nun ist es aber die Toskana vom 5.-19.6 geworden.
Ich hab schon unendlich viel in Italienischen Foren mit Google Translate gelesen und einiges zu Spots und Techniken gefunden. Es wird wohl viel an den Häfen Bolognese gefischt , Surfcasting betrieben und natürlich auch gesponnen. Was ich so in den Flieger kriege ist die große Frage. 
Marmor oder Goldbrassen auf Wurm vom Strand wär zwar auch toll aber ich schätze ich werde mich auf das spinnen konzentrieren. Es soll von der Jahreszeit her Serra (Bluefish), Barrakuda und Leccia amia (Leerfish, Palometon) gehen - Woba dürfte ja wohl schon zu warm sein oder? 
Sind wohl alles eher Oberflächenräuber und einen davon zu erwischen wär für mich schon der Hammer!

Einiges an passenden Wobblern hab ich eh schon ein meinem Bestand (Bomber long A in blau/silber schwimmend und suspending, Yozuri Crystal Minnow Red Head, Rapala Popper und Stickbait, XRap...) So ein paar Weitwurfgeschosse werd ich mir aber noch zulegen. Dachte an den Maxrap in 15 und 17cm oder doch die italienischen Mommotti. Außerdem wohl noch so Hornhechtimitate, die einige dort selber bauen und wohl super gehen.
So lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Was mich wundert ist, dass ich in den Foren dort kaum auf das Thema Gummi gestoßen bin. Hab als Zanderfischer hier so einiges rumliegen und frag mich ob ich das alles zu Hause lassen soll oder ob davon was mit muss. Wenn die Brassen z.B die ganzen Würmer (Americano, Arrenicola, Koreano, Bibi) reinschlürfen, gehen die nicht auch auf Twister? Gibts keine Räuber die grundnah was reinschlürfen?
Wenn ihr übrigens gucken wollt was ich so für Spots zur Verfügung habe, klickt mal Nr59 an, die kleine Flussmündung wär am dichtesten an unserer Unterkunft. Interessant find ich aber vorallem auch den felsigen Bereich von Platz 56 abwärts Populonia-Piombino(zwischen 56 und 55 kommt man auch ans Wasser). Was meint ihr so?
Das solls für den Start erst mal gewesen sein. Ich komm bestimmt wieder...
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...,10.859363&spn=1.319407,1.179142&source=embed


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Christian,
der Juli ist ja nicht gerade die beste Zeit, aber ich kenne das, ich fische ja auch immer im Badeurlaub mit Familie.
Die Flußmündung: eventuell spielt sich dort garnichts ab, Wasser wird der um diese Jahreszeit eh nicht führen.
An sonsten ist das ne ziemliche Sandwüste 59 (Strand), außer der Bereich an den Steinen 56.
Ich weiß nicht wie weit weg das ist 56 und ob du dort hinkommen kannst.
Solltes du am Strand fischen ( geht auch, siehe meine Strecke in Blanes CostaBrava, bis zu den Felsen war es zu Fuß irre weit und dann war da wegen den Cormoranen wenig los), hier ne Strategie: viele Einheimische Angler fischen auch mit der Spinnrute von Strand und machen dabei viel Strecke, der Erfolg war nur mäßig.
Ich habe festgestellt, daß es bestimmte Bereiche gibt wo immer wieder gejagt wird, dies ist von der Struktur her nicht auszumachen (sieht überall gleich aus) aber diese Stellen vielleicht so 50m breit sind die, die immer wieder von den Räubern frequentiert werden. (Sogar wärend des Badebetriebes Barracuda 15m vom Ufer).
Ich hatte hier so meine 2-3 Stellen und nur die habe ich beangelt.
Wie du diese Stellen findest: Das *Jagen* setzt eigentlich erst mit den *ersten Sonnenstrahlen!  ein*, Kleinfischaktivitäten, springende Hormhechte etc. beobachten, vor Sonnenaufgang hat meist wenig gebracht (man sollte aber trotzden schon vor Ort sein), dies sind dann die Stellen, verweile dort ruhig und beobachte die anderen Bereiche.
Woba kann auch im Hochsommer gehen, wenn Brandung ist, wenn das Ufer etwas ausgespühlt ist, es müssen aber immer leichte Schaumkronen da sein und wenn es direkt am Strand ist. Hier ruhig mal paraller zum Ufer probieren.
Die gleichen Stellen kannst du dann auch Abends im dunklen auf Barracuda probieren.
Gufi habe ich nie gefischt, ich habe nur mit Wobbler und Castingjigs 30gr. gefischt. Die Jigs in blau/silber, Rute hoch damit sie nicht zu tief laufen. Zu den Wobblern, die von dir ausgewählten Typen wären mir zu leicht und haben zu wenig Zug auf der Rute ( ich habe die Jozuri auch probiert , gingen bei mir nicht). Sieh mal einige Seiten vorher, ich habe da ein Bild eingestellt Jokozuma Montero. Hauptsache die Flanken blitzen richtig, silberne Farbe alleine reicht nicht, Reflexfolie ist da besser, wenn du Ihn selber siehst und meinst ist das viel, dann ist das genau richtig.
So mal als Anhaltspunkt.
Gruß Kay.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja schwächerer Tramuntana ist gut für Wölfe im Norden und ansonsten hat man ja wirklich schönes Wetter und gibt auch einige geschützte Ecken bei uns (unsern Balkon z.B.  )

Jünter kann mir auf meinem Boot gestohlen bleiben, den kleb ich höchstens auf den Anker oder die Bordtoilette...  

Mitm Spinnfischen hab ichs ja noch nicht so, da können andere sicher noch bessere Tipps geben. 
Zu den Gummifischen: Klar fängste damit was, BlackMinnow und CrazySandeel ist Gummizeugs. Hat eine relativ breite Palette was man fangen kann, Sargos z.B. oder Wolfsbarsch. 

Da kannst du unter anderem mal Joseps youtube channel ansehen oder den von elpezrosa. Gibts ein paar Videos zu.

Palo und Bluefish ist so ne Sache. Ich denke persönlich dass es nicht so einfach ist, die beim Spinnen zu fangen. Sind zumindest bei uns nicht so häufig, stehen dann aber auch wirklich gerne vor Flussmündungen. Werden mit Poppern und Stickbait gefangen, große Köder. Habe dafür u.a. den Espetron und den DonBelone gekauft. Die haben glaub ich 20 und 23cm. Aber hab damit noch nix gefischt. 
Was die Stellen betrifft ist es so wie Kay schon sagte. Sie sind häufig an den selben Stellen. Hab auch eine gute Stelle, die keine Flussmündung oder so ist aber da stehen oft Fische. Warum? Wird wohl die Nahrung da sein, aber keine Ahnung warum genau da.


----------



## Franz_x (25. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Christian,

ist ja fast "meine" Ecke - bin seit zig Jahren auf Elba. Die Jahrezeit wird schon noch passen. Ich bin keiner, der in allerherrgottsfrüh am Wasser ist. Meine Aktivitäten beim Spinnfischen sind in der Abenddämmerung und nachts. Such Dir einen kleinen Hafen und fische dort mit schlanken Wobblern in 12-14 cm. Schnur 0,26 ohne Stahlvorfach. Schau, dass keine Ankerleine in der nähe ist, bei einem Ü 1-Meter Fisch brauchst Du mit dem feinen Gerät etwas Platz. Cuda sollte so möglich sein. Auf Elba ist es schon eine Herausforderung um die Cudas drum herum zu fischen und sie mal nicht ans Band zu bekommen......
Woba und Serra wirst Du als Nachläufer nur sehen. Die gehen bei mir mit Köderfisch deutlich besser. Mit Glück hast Du noch Chancen auf eine Ricciola. Beim Spinnfischen aber meist nur kleine bis 50 cm.


Grüße
Franz


----------



## ulfisch (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Dario,
> danke für die Tips bzw. Infos, ja deine Berichte lese ich immer sehr genau.
> Ich war warscheinlich am Anfang immer zu schwer unterwegs, habe das komplett umgestellt mit einigem Erfolg. Trete dieses Jahr dann mit dem BM in 140 und 160 an, sowie Wobbler/Stickbait in Topwater und auch tiefgängig an. Werde mich auf Bonito, Mahi und Litsa konzentrieren.
> Aber auch ein bischen jiggen Barsch und ??? Dentex???.
> ...



Hi Kay,
der Illex kenbu in 30 Gr. und die Little Jacks 27Gr. sind auch ganz gut dazu die Hayabusa 20 oder 30 Gr.

Bitte berichte ausführlichst aus Griechenland#h
bei mir sind es noch 5, Feiertags durchsetzte, Wochen.

Hast Du Erfahrungen von Anfang Juni?
Ich mache mir da recht wenig Hoffnung beim Spinnfischen, Hornies dürften nicht Küstennah sein und damit auch ihre Jäger, allerdings habe ich mitte Mai letztes Jahr einen schönen Minamida im Hafen fangen können, irgendwas muss da sein#c
Ansonsten werde ich meine Hoffnungen etwas aufs Angeln vom Strand mit Naturködern setzen und hoffe, dass ich irgend ein Boot bekomme.

Viel Spass Dir Kay#h

@Scorp Glückwunsch zum Bonito, ein Pelamide, zählt zu meinen lieblings Fischen, schön, stark und sehr lecker.

Die Salzkruste ist schon geklaut


----------



## ulfisch (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Na Jiggen mit richtigen Speedjigs bis 200gr. - geht garnicht.
> 
> Jetzt läuft es etwas besser, bin bei Schurstärken von7-9kg mit flouro in 0,30-0,42, meist mit Wobbler (Woba).
> Castingjigs hatte eher bis 30gr. vom Ufer - hat Barracuda, Makrele und Petermänchen gebracht. Ich habe die aber immer wie ein Blinker geführt wenige Jerks dabei und nie unten. Wäre aber eh zu flach dort (Blanes Costabrava).
> ...



Noch mal Hi Kay,
meine Bonitos habe ich ganz normal beim schleppen mit 70-140mm Minnows in silber/blau Blau/rötlich gefangen 40-60m hinter dem Boot ca. 4Kn schnell, Monoschnur 3,5-8Kg, bei der dickeren habe ich 6,5Kg FC davor geschnallt.

Zum Teil relativ küstennah(100m)


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ulfisch,

danke für die Tips. Kenbu habe ich im Programm |supergri. Ich habe mir aber noch 2 Glaze in 60 Gramm bestellt. Dort wo wir Jiggen geht schon mal auch bis 60m runter, 30gr. wären wohl etwas leicht.
Bonito beim schleppen hatte ich noch nicht #d. Die habe ich aber schon mal im April gesehen. Und angeworfen - ohne Erfolg.

Im Juni war ich noch nicht da, dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen.


Zitat: Bitte berichte ausführlichst aus Griechenland#h.

Ja werde ich machen. 
Bin ja selbst mal gespannt, neues Quartier, andere Seite der Insel, mal sehen ob es Geld gibt im Automaten, mal sehen ob ne Taverne offen hat, etc. War 2009 des letzte mal dort.
Diese Seite der Insel (Norden) ist etwas flacher, mal sehen was das Spinnfischen bringt.

Gruß Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Joa Bonito nimmt man immer gern, ist aber kulinarisch nicht mitm Dentex zu vergleichen finde ich. Hatte übrigens heute mal wieder Dentex :l Mmmmh
Nen Bonito haben wir beim Schleppen noch nicht gefangen, aber bin mir relativ sicher, dass unser Strike im Winter beim Schleppen einer war. Man wird es nie erfahren. Funtkioniert jedenfalls auch beim schleppen, aber die Standardmethoden sind das Driften und das Anwerfen.
Wenn sie oben sind, dann kann man einfach z.B. den Glaze reinwerfen und bekommt die Bisse teils schon beim ersten Absinken nach auftreffen. Da sind Bonitos total pflegeleicht und fressen alles  Melvas sind da wählerischer.
Was nicht so gut funktioniert sind Stickbaits oder so, auf nen Thunaköder fängt man die nie. #c Was auch noch geht, sind kleine Minnow (Duplex 65mm z.B. hat mir viele Melvas gebracht im Herbst) 

Sag mal was meinst du denn mit zum Teil Küstennah (100m)? Wie weit fischst du denn immer vom Land weg wenn du schleppst? Ich fische viel dichter dran, aber bei mir ist auch nach 100m teils schon über 50m Tief  Gerade im Sommer sind die Fische aber relativ nah am Ufer.

Und wieso klaust du meine Salzkruste  


Meine Bestellung von den Slowjigs ist gefailed, weil der Shop sie gecancelled hat. Diese Dinger sind so *******n schwer zu bekommen :E Mal schauen was ich für Operacion sable besorgen kann.


----------



## ulfisch (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi,
ich sag mal 100m vom Strand und von den Felsen bzw. den kleinen Inselchen 50 oder vielleicht weniger, bei den Inseln gibt es direkt ne Kante ansonsten fahre ich immer über meine Bissstellen, sind bei der Hafenausfahrt vielleicht auch nur 30m, ich finde es immer sehr schwer Entfernung übers Wasser abzuschätzen.

Mit den Doraden kann er auch nicht mithalten, hat mir aber von den Makrelenartigen(Bonito, Bersteinmakrele, Pelamide) am besten geschmeckt.

Bei mir stehts und fällts leider ein bisschen mit der Bootsbeschaffung/Verfügbarkeit, ich werde aber versuchen immer so eine oder eine halbe Stunde in der Früh und Abends bei uns unten am Strand zu Spinnen und ansonsten dei beiden Häfen in der Früh noch mal zu beangeln, dann werde ich es wohl mal mit Naturködern im Hafen auf die Wobas probieren|rolleyes

Wir sind aber auch mit Freunden da(keine Angler natürlich) und mein Vater wird mich auch besuchen, so gesehen wird es da eh eng.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ok ich habe viel mit GPS geangelt (Navionics über Handy) ehe ich mich jetzt auf mein Echo  verlassen kann und ja jetzt auch ne Stellenkenntnis besitze. 

Bonito ist auf jeden Fall lecker, vor allem einfach frisch in Olivenöl gebraten. Vor allem bringt er echt viel Ertrag. Wenn man den filettiert bleibt echt nicht viel übrig! 

Wenn sie oben sind und man einen guten Tag erwischt kann man ja auch mal mehrere erwischen. Hatte das bisher leider erst einmal, habe aber dann fünf Bisse gehabt und nur 2 rausgeholt #q

Du hast Inselchen? :k Ich hab nur sehr wenige Inselchen... ich glaube dass das immer gute Stellen sind! 

Du wirst schon was erwischen! Freu mich schon auf eure Berichte


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ihr beiden,
habe da noch immer Schierigkeiten alle Arten auseinander zu halten, vom Namen. Mal spanisch, mal griechisch, mal Lat. oder Engl. Gibt es denn da eine Quelle wo man das auf einen Blick hat.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei fishbase.org kannst du das einfach eingeben. Darfst aber auch gerne Fragen. Von der Melva z.B. kenne ich aber auch einfach nur den spanischen Namen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

la Melva = Fregattenmakrele


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau siehste! Geht doch  Die Melva soll ******** schmecken. Es gibt dann bei uns (seltener) noch die Bacoreta (little thunny) die wiederum gut schmeckt. Unterschied sind die Flecken am Bauch. Die machen viel aus


----------



## ulfisch (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr beiden,
> habe da noch immer Schierigkeiten alle Arten auseinander zu halten, vom Namen. Mal spanisch, mal griechisch, mal Lat. oder Engl. Gibt es denn da eine Quelle wo man das auf einen Blick hat.



Hihi, ja da hatte sich mal jemand drüber beschwert
Fishbase ist super aber Du hast doch auch all die griechischen Namen drauf , kam mir zumindest so vor.

Wenn ich mir die Fregattmakrele so anschaue und mit dem Bonito vergleiche, weiß ich nicht ob da mal eine Fregattmakrele dabei war allerdings hätte ich das laut Scorp schmecken müssen:m





> Bonito beim schleppen hatte ich noch nicht . Die habe ich aber schon mal im April gesehen. Und angeworfen - ohne Erfolg.


Im Mai hatten wir einen Biss beim Schleppen der höchst wahrscheinlich ein Bonito war müsste also um diese Jahreszeit gehen.

Mein bester Schleppköder auf Bonitos, Pelamiden und Bersteinmakrelen(die kleinen) war der Yo-Zuri stoop 70 MR in HSAM
http://www.panthermartin-fishing.bg/en/221-vobleri-yo-zuri-stoop-70mr.html


----------



## broki (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi scorp.
ich habe deinen Bericht natürlich interessiert verfolgt.. grosses Kino!! 
dicken Respekt wie weit ihr gekommen seit in den paar Jährchen..
gruss broki


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab die Melva ja selbst nie gegessen! Ist nur das was ich gehört habe, kein Spanier nimmt die mit bei uns. 
Die Bacoreta habe ich aber schon gegessen, ist lecker. Ist wie eine Melva mit wenigen schwarzen Flecken am Bauch. 

Danke broki! Hätte vor wenigen Jahren auch nicht gedacht, dass es mal so aussehen wird. Dann habe ich aber die richtigen Leute kennen gelernt und die beste Entscheidung mit dem Bootskauf getroffen! |supergri


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Fishbase ist super aber *Du hast doch auch all die griechischen Namen drauf* , kam mir zumindest so vor.
> 
> Hallo Uhlfisch, na aslo nicht wirklich, ich versuche mir die aber zu merken. Das scheint regional auch noch unterschiedlich zu sein, Litsa - Litzena, oder sind das unterschiedliche.
> Bin froh wenn ich mir ein Gleis Wein und ein essen bestellen kann:q. Aber es mangelt auch an der Übung.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wichtig dass er hier das Glas Wein zuerst nennt. Ich hab bei euch Griechen ja auch den Eindruck dass ihr 50 verschiedene Namen für die Bernsteinmakrelen habt. 
Durch die Mischung mit dem katalanischen kann das bei mir auch schonmal vorkommen. Nehme aber eigentlich immer die Namen wie ich sie von der Spaniertruppe kenne.


----------



## ulfisch (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wichtig dass er hier das Glas Wein zuerst nennt. Ich hab bei euch Griechen ja auch den Eindruck dass ihr 50 verschiedene Namen für die Bernsteinmakrelen habt.
> Durch die Mischung mit dem katalanischen kann das bei mir auch schonmal vorkommen. Nehme aber eigentlich immer die Namen wie ich sie von der Spaniertruppe kenne.



Das hat sich schon ein bisschen geklärt es sind nur 2 Namen, der andere war für Bluefish:m
Bestell gleich "misso litro" dann gibts immer den guten aber günstigen Hauswein|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und dann direkt einen Liter? Oder wie ist litro zu übersetzen :O


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So war das nicht gemeint#h.
Spreche halt kaum griechisch, verstehn geht so aber die Übung fehlt halt.


----------



## tabasco75 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich finde wir sollten uns alle in Latein verständigen. |supergri Dann gibt es zumindest bei den Fischnamen keine Mißverständnisse. :m


----------



## Promachos (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> ich finde wir sollten uns alle in Latein verständigen. |supergri Dann gibt es zumindest bei den Fischnamen keine Mißverständnisse. :m



Endlich ein Vorschlag, der mir gefällt. Ich bin dabei!

Hups: Tandem consilium, quod mihi placet. Intersum!:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## ChrisHH (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> ... Such Dir einen kleinen Hafen und fische dort mit schlanken Wobblern in 12-14 cm. Schnur 0,26 ohne Stahlvorfach. Schau, dass keine Ankerleine in der nähe ist, bei einem Ü 1-Meter Fisch brauchst Du mit dem feinen Gerät etwas Platz. Cuda sollte so möglich sein. Auf Elba ist es schon eine Herausforderung um die Cudas drum herum zu fischen und sie mal nicht ans Band zu bekommen......
> Woba und Serra wirst Du als Nachläufer nur sehen. Die gehen bei mir mit Köderfisch deutlich besser. Mit Glück hast Du noch Chancen auf eine Ricciola. Beim Spinnfischen aber meist nur kleine bis 50 cm.
> Grüße
> Franz



Danke Franz und Dario für eure Antworten!

@Franz

Du machst mir ja richtig Hoffnung. Ein Cuda wär schon ein Knaller für 'nen Mittelmeerneuling. Erwischst du die in den Häfen auf Elba also vorallem im Innenbereich der Häfen oder auch auf den Außenseiten der Mole? Gelesen hab ich, dass die gern auf weiße und auch gelbe Wobbler gehen (wg. Dämmerung?) und eher langsamer walk the dog mit stops geführt, während Serra, Leccia auch gern schnellere Köder nimmt (?)
Serra scheint in der Toscana nicht so selten zu sein, zumindest hatte ich beim Lesen dieses Blogs den Eindruck. Da sieht man auch die Eigenbau-Hornhecht-Wobbler und im zweiten Link auch ein Film wie der läuft bzw animiert werden kann...

Wie fischst du denn mit Köderfisch auf die Serras?

Gummi werd ich jedenfalls auch mal einstecken, ma gucken was geht...

An Locations hab ich ja einiges zur Auswahl: Mündungen kleinerer Flüsschen, Häfen/ Molen oder tieferes Wasser vor felsigem Bereich. Würdet ihr irgendwas favorisieren (Cuda im Hafen hab ich natürlich schon im Hinterkopf). 

LG und sorry für meine Fragerei



http://robyaspinning.blogspot.it/search?updated-max=2014-09-29T10:42:00-07:00&max-results=7

http://passionespinningcalabria.blogspot.de/2013/02/il-needle-simone-boesso.html


----------



## ulfisch (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Und dann direkt einen Liter? Oder wie ist litro zu übersetzen :O


einen ganzen Halben "misso" = halber|supergri


----------



## katha (29. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hups: Tandem consilium, quod mihi placet. Intersum!:m
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Richtig gut :m


----------



## Promachos (29. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich muss das können

Richtig gut wäre: Tandem consilium captum est, quod mihi placet cuique interero. Am besten noch mit innerlich abhängigem Konjunktiv im Relativsatz

Aber lassen wir das lieber, es könnte OT sein - extra sermonem quasi

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Franz_x (29. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Chris,

die besten Erfolge auf Cuda habe ich, wenn ich den Wobbler (sehr) zügig und gleichmäßig führe. Meist fische ich ab der Abendämmerung bis 23 oder 24 Uhr - also meist nicht mehr als drei Stunden. Die besten Erfolge habe ich in der ersten Stunde wenn es richtig dunkel ist - sowohl beim Spinnfischen wie auch mit Köderfisch. Als Köderfisch entweder ganze Sardinen auf Grund, mit Styropor kurz über dem Grund oder Meeräschen an der freien Leine bzw. direkt an der Wasseroberfläche (pesca teleferica). I.d.R. fische ich innerhalb vom Hafen. Unter der Woche sind zu nicht-Ferienzeiten meist wenig Boote da und es wird geduldet - am Wochende kann es schon mal sein, dass einen die Hafenmeister vertreiben......aber bei Party auf den Booten habe ich auch keine Lust dazwischen zu fischen.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr ollen Lateiner, da kann ich nicht mitreden. Aber es ging bestimmt ums fischen  

Zur Serra, Bluefish (Pomatomus saltatrix) 

Wenn du mal bei facebook nach Isaac Lorenzo / Lurenzo Handmade schaust, siehste dass das in Spanien auch nicht anders gemacht wird. Der Lurenzo DonBelone scheint einige Bluefishe zu fangen (am Ebro z.B.)
Ich habe davon jetzt auch einen gekauft und will mal schauen ob was geht. 

Allerdings sind Bluefishe nicht die königlichsten Speisefische, gehören zu den schlechteren. Und wenn du einen fängst pass auf mit den Zähnen.
Sind aber geile Kämpfer die im Drill springen. Haben mal einen Blue im Herbst beim Trollen gefangen mit 6kg. Übles Viech  

Also für Blues auch mal einen Popper und Stick einpacken  

ulfisch gibs doch zu. Wenn du dir zwei misso bestellst ist es auch ein litro!  

Habe gestern wieder News von Ivan bekommen. Thune sind welche da mit 40-50kg. Er hat einen "muy fuerte" verloren. Außerdem gabs für ihn einen Zackenbarsch, einen Wolfsbarsch und 2 Drachenköpfe. Er fürchtet schon um die Dentone, wenn wir wieder anrücken. Dabei hat er selber letzte Woche erst ein 6,3kg da rausgenudelt :l:m


----------



## Darket (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Mein bester Schleppköder auf Bonitos, Pelamiden und Bersteinmakrelen(die kleinen) war der Yo-Zuri stoop 70 MR in HSAM
> http://www.panthermartin-fishing.bg/...toop-70mr.html



Ich werfe dahingehend noch die Crystal Minnows vom gleichen Hersteller in den Raum. Haben uns beim Schleppen auf die besagten Bonitos und Palamidas (und ggfs. Wolfsbarsch) eigentlich meistens guten Erfolg gebracht. Sind leider hierzulande so gut wie nicht zu kriegen.


----------



## ChrisHH (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Franz und Dario,

danke für eure Mitteilungen. Hab grad Lurenzo gefunden. Sieht den italienischen schon ähnlich, wobei der Don Belone sinkend ist, aber Hornhechtförmige Köder scheinen schon zu rocken.
Der Don Belone ist ja für nen Handmade fast schon günstig mit 23€. Hab da italienische Exemplare gefunden die 30-39€ kosten... z.B. die hier:
http://aplures.blogspot.de/search/label/NEEDLE%2019
oder jackfin:
http://www.jackfin.it/products/stylo-210/
Ist mir ein bisschen happig für einen Lure...

Der Xorus Pachinko soll auch so in die Richtung gehen - hat den zufällig einer in Benutzung? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere schmeisst du doch zumindest die Xorus Asturie den Tunas hinterher, Dario ;-)

Ansonsten bin ich mittlerweile im Kontakt mit dem italienischen Blogger, den ich weiter oben verlinkt hatte und da hier vielleicht mal wieder einer was zur Toskana sucht, geb ich mal die Infos weiter, die ich kriegen konnte...

Es wurden mir drei Häfen ans Herz gelegt:

Hafenmole Piombino für Cuda
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Piombino+LI,+Italien/@42.926953,10.546972,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x12d623e2f7fae087:0x8cd09505e778662a?hl=de

Mole Hafen Puntone für Bluefish
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Piombino+LI,+Italien/@42.8861989,10.7811664,16z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x12d623e2f7fae087:0x8cd09505e778662a?hl=de

und ebenfalls für Serra/Bluefish Hafen Punta Ala
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Piombino+LI,+Italien/@42.8063414,10.732207,16z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x12d623e2f7fae087:0x8cd09505e778662a?hl=de


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich würde meinen Arsch darauf verwetten, dass du mit der Asturie auch Blues fängst. Vom Patchinko, keine Ahnung. Den fischt bei uns aber niemand, was in anbetracht der Tatsache dass Xorus nicht unbekannt ist nicht unbedingt dafür spricht.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Habe bei subprof bestellt, Versand 3,36€



Hallo Dario und Interessierte,

bei meiner ersten Bestellung bei SUBP liefs problemlos.

Jetzt bei den BM's absolute schlimm, Ware nicht vorrätig, warten, dann wieder nicht da, auf mehrere mails, keine Antwort, auf Storno keine Anwort, jetzt Fall eröffnet|gr:.

Die pflegen im Shop den Lagerbestand nicht.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, hallo Christian,

nun wurde das so oft diskutiert|bla:, Lurenzo Don Belone, ich habe mir jetzt auch einen Bestellt|supergri#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Dario, hallo Christian,
> 
> nun wurde das so oft diskutiert|bla:, Lurenzo Don Belone, ich habe mir jetzt auch einen Bestellt|supergri#h



Viel diskutiert, viel gekauft, noch nie einer mit gefischt oder gar was damit gefangen  Der kommt übrigens ohne Haken.

Ja was ist da los mit subprof. Beim Pep hab ich die Probleme nicht. Der hat das eigentlich gut gepflegt, wenn doch mal was fehlt fragt er dann ob er was bestellen soll und macht alternative Vorschläge. Da lass ich mir wohl die BMs demnächst lieber von jemandem mitbringen  

So in 2 Wochen bin ich in Spanien. Jetzt ist nochmal volle Kanone Lernen und Endspurt angesagt!


----------



## Krallblei (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu.
Wann fährst genau? Ich bin unten bis max. 22.5.

Gruss


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Viel diskutiert, viel gekauft, noch nie einer mit gefischt oder gar was damit gefangen  Der kommt übrigens ohne Haken.



Na ja da ist natürlich auch die Leidenschaft des Sammelns mit verantwortlich. Wenn er sehr hübsch ist kommt er vielleicht auch nicht zum Einsatz|rolleyes, (dann fange ich damit auch nichts#6).


----------



## ulfisch (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch 3 Wochen bei  mir ächtz|uhoh:


----------



## Andre´ (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der neue Rapala könnte doch relativ interessant sein vom Ufer aus, super Gewicht , guter Lauf und haltbar..

http://www.rapala.com.au/rapalahome/show_one_product.aspx?productgroup=Lures&iid=533


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Na ja da ist natürlich auch die Leidenschaft des Sammelns mit verantwortlich. Wenn er sehr hübsch ist kommt er vielleicht auch nicht zum Einsatz|rolleyes, (dann fange ich damit auch nichts#6).



Wem sagst du das. Habe gerade meine Damiki Jigs aus Australien bekommen, nochmal 35€ Zoll |uhoh: Die paar Dinger sind für mich jetzt dermaßen teuer gewesen, das steht vermutlich in keinem Verhältnis. Aber man darf es nicht rechnen. 

Keine Ahnung ob der was taugt, man kann das nicht wirklich am Aussehen festmachen. Der Maxrap soll gut sein. Ich orientiere mich immer danach was ich von den Spaniern so höre, womit man was fängt. 

Weil ich es gerade nen absoluten Hammer fand, muss ich hier nochmal Markos Vidalis neues Video empfehlen. Der Typ ist glaub ich was Shorejigging betrifft der Guru schlechthin! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwB52EuvOrg

Noch eine Woche und 2 Abschlussprüfungen #6 Und dann wird endlich wieder der Mero gejagt!


----------



## tabasco75 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Weil ich es gerade nen absoluten Hammer fand, muss ich hier nochmal Markos Vidalis neues Video empfehlen. Der Typ ist glaub ich was Shorejigging betrifft der Guru schlechthin!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwB52EuvOrg


Schade, dass er einen so kleinen Schwertfisch nicht schwimmen lässt.


----------



## NimrodAut (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nach einer Landung mit dem Gaff hat schwimmen lassen sicher viel Sinn ;-)


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Schade, dass er einen so kleinen Schwertfisch nicht schwimmen lässt.



Darum gings mir jetzt nicht, wie er damit verfährt. Es ging mir eher um Schwertfisch beim Shorejigging? 

Mal davon ab ist z.B. bei uns der Fang komplett verboten.


----------



## Jose (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



nimrodaut6 schrieb:


> Nach einer Landung mit dem Gaff hat schwimmen lassen sicher viel Sinn ;-)



trotzdem blutet das herz


----------



## tabasco75 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Darum gings mir jetzt nicht, wie er damit verfährt. Es ging mir eher um Schwertfisch beim Shorejigging?
> 
> Mal davon ab ist z.B. bei uns der Fang komplett verboten.



Der Fang in GR ist nicht verboten. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Schonmaße 90cm respektive 10kg betragen. Da aber ein Schwertfisch locker 200kg und mehr erreichen kann, hätte es noch viel Zeit zu wachsen..
Naja, das Thema C&R ist in GR noch sehr frisch. 

Wie Jose bereits schrieb: "trotzdem blutet das Herz". Mir geht es genauso, deswegen habe ich es angemerkt.

Abgesehen davon muss so ein Schwertfisch am Haken eine tolle Erfahrung sein und Markos ist wirklich jemand, der etwas "shore spinning/jigging" versteht.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja nettes video.
Und immer wieder diese Location, die muß man erst mal finden.
Gleich richtig tief, und dann drückt noch voll der Wind rein, an der Stelle wo das Wasser glatt wird kommen dann die Bisse.

Aber ist ja auch ein Zenaq (Werbevideo). Schöne Rute.

Ja das gaffen finde ich auch nicht so toll. Speziell in solch einem Video sollte man das besser machen, waren ja genug Leute vor Ort.
Da sind die Italiener deutlich weiter.

Ich bin da ehrer der Fan von C&R. Es gibt hier sogar in Deutschland einen neuen Trend! C&R + Fotos verboten, muß gleich im Wasser abgehakt werden - find ich richtig gut !!!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nachtrag: 

Hallo Dario, hast du ja mit dem letzten Thun auch gemacht, fand ich klasse#6. Größe schätzen reicht eigentlich und groß war er.

Top Top Top


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wollte hier keine C&R Diskussion damit herbeiführen. An alle, die einen Schwertfisch den sie beim Shorejiggen fangen schonend releasen würden. Respekt, das muss man erstmal machen. Ist immer leicht gesagt, aber macht erstmal. Fangt einen und lasst ihn wieder frei. 

Ich hatte im Herbst einen Speerfisch 50m vorm Boot, also ich hab versucht ihn zu fangen #t Aber auch nur versucht :q

Am Donnerstag gehts los, freu mich schon!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. 
Ja für uns wäre schon der Fang alleine die absolute Ausnahme.

Das ist aber ein Profi und sind auch nicht unbedingt Amateurvideos, deshalb bin ich der Meinung, das sollten die besser machen.

Wünsche dir für deinen Urlaub viel Erfolg und passendes Wetter.
Was ist diesmal der Zielfisch.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es für Markos alltäglich ist und er jeden Tag die Schwertfische abgreift. Es sind auch nicht wir gerade Schuld am Rückgang dieser Fische, dass ist der allgemeine Umgang in den letzten Jahrzehnten.
Beim Thunfisch aber hör ich von vielen, dass der Schutz greift und es wieder deutlich mehr Fische gibt. Kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen, weil ich sie ja erst seit vielleicht 5 Jahren überhaupt erkenne  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfNp2xVmovM Schau mal, hier released man sowas schon. Ein Traum, mal so einen Speerfisch zu fangen. 

Momentan sagt der windfinder massenhaft Tramuntana, Nordwind, vorraus. Total ätzend. Hoffe, dass sich einige Tage finden, an denen man mal fischen kann mitm Boot.

Wir wollten nochmal versuchen Kalmare zu fangen und dann zu livebaiten. Das hat ja sehr gut funktioniert zuletzt, allerdings steht und fällt es mit den Kalmaren. 
Das Ziel ist natürlich immer noch der Mero, wir wollen einfach gern mal einen Zackenbarsch fangen. Deshalb wird es, wenn möglich, sicher wieder eine Operacion Mero geben.

Gleichzeitig habe ich mich ja jetzt auch nochmal mit dem Slow Jigging ein wenig beschäftigt. Habe mir dazu mal was geordert. Ist so die Frage, wie es sich damit verhält. Ich würde sehr gerne mal tiefer Jiggen und auf Sable gehen, den Degenfisch. Mal schauen, das hat hier noch keiner gemacht  Hab aber schon eine Stelle ausgeguckt. Dafür brauch es aber wie gesagt windstilles Wetter. 







Ansonsten mal schauen. Hätte mal wieder Lust eine Wolfsbarschtour zu machen und zu versuchen endlich meinen ersten Wolf zu fangen. 

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten zu dieser Jahreszeit. Palometta könnte auch schon da sein. Hängt erstmal am Wetter und dann an Hennes. 

Morgen noch meine letzte Prüfung, die schlimmste. Und dann wars das.


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wünsch dir in allen Bereichen Viel Erfolg, Prüfungen gehen halt mal vor )


----------



## Krallblei (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viele Grüße aus Empuriabrava. Haben heute viel freigelassen und viel großes verloren. Leider auch was richtig großes. Fische alle 2 mimuten.
11 leckere mitgenommen.  Dachte erst bonitos aber ist wohl was anderes unbekanntes bilder folgen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,

gibt es denn bei Euch den Degenfisch?


----------



## ulfisch (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es für Markos alltäglich ist und er jeden Tag die Schwertfische abgreift. Es sind auch nicht wir gerade Schuld am Rückgang dieser Fische, dass ist der allgemeine Umgang in den letzten Jahrzehnten.
> Beim Thunfisch aber hör ich von vielen, dass der Schutz greift und es wieder deutlich mehr Fische gibt. Kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen, weil ich sie ja erst seit vielleicht 5 Jahren überhaupt erkenne
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfNp2xVmovM Schau mal, hier released man sowas schon. Ein Traum, mal so einen Speerfisch zu fangen.
> ...



Viel Erfolg Dir Scorp, berichte dann mal vom Slow Jigging|kopfkrat

Noch  8 Tage bei mir, bis es los geht und dann noch mal 3 bis ich wirklich fischen kann.
Werde leider nicht so viel Zeit haben aber a bissal was geht immer:m


----------



## t-dieter26 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola werte Mittelmeergemeinde
Seit Samstag bin ich auch in der Rosas Bucht angekommen. 
Auf der Fahrt erst gewaessert dann vom Tramuntana trocken gefoehnt.Dann das gleiche nochmal von vorn.
Die Mündung der Fluvia mit Sand zu. 
Benny , bis vorhin hätte ich gesagt, dass du klar im Vorteil bist bisher. Weil bei mir ging nix, gar nix. Unmöglich mit dem Boot raus zu kommen. 
Dann hab ichs heute mal in der Fluvia versucht. 
Und  was soll ich sagen,  konnte einen schönen Wolfi erwischen.Mit gut 2 kg mein bester, hatte bisher nur ein paar Wölfchen gefangen.
Dario, die Wettervorhersage ist wirklich übel. Weiter Tramuntana ohne Ende. 
So wird das hier nichts .Viel zu kalt ist es auch. 
Tl Dieter


----------



## ulfisch (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch Dieter, eins meiner nächsten Ziele#6


----------



## Krallblei (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute nacht auch fetten wolf gefangen


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja danke, Ulfisch.und ich wünsche dir mehr Glück mit dem Wetter. 
Bei uns sieht das Meer so aus. Die Vorhersage wird immer krasser. 1 Woche Dauertrami , danach weiter Nordwind.
Die Jigs sehen gut aus, aber Dario mach mal was, dass das hier aufhört.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt die Degenfische schon bei uns. Die Trawler haben die schonmal. Jürgen hat auch schonmal einen gefangen, aber es angelt einfach keiner darauf. Also es wäre natürlich eine Herausforderung.

Danke ulfisch, werde ich machen wenn ich dazu komme. 

Glückwunsch zu den Wölfen. Fehlt mir noch... 

Habe selten so eine beschissene Vorhersage gehabt. Momentan ist kein guter Tag dabei, mal schauen ob Sonntag/Montag was geht. Wir werden mal schauen. 

Sind schon unterwegs. Ich werde dann berichten.
Darionello


----------



## Andre´ (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ahoi Mittelmeergarde.

Falls mal wer in einem Shop bestellt oder im Ausland in einen Angelshop geht wo es die Jack Fin Stylo 210 gibt, bitte melden. Würde mir gerne 2 Stück zulegen. Würde natürlich in Vorauskasse gehen .....

Schöne Wölfe 

Degenfische hab ich auch schon ein paar erwischt, Nachts direkt an der Oberfläche:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294848


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Viele Grüße aus Empuriabrava. Haben heute viel freigelassen und viel großes verloren. Leider auch was richtig großes. Fische alle 2 mimuten.
> 11 leckere mitgenommen.  Dachte erst bonitos aber ist wohl was anderes unbekanntes bilder folgen



Hi Krallblei, sieht ja höchst interessant aus, wo du da fischt#6
Bist Du mit dem Boot unterwegs oder von Land aus und von wo da?


----------



## Strumbi (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,  

 bin ab Sonntag bis 03.06. in Empuriabrava.
 gibt's aktuell jemanden der grad dort ist und 
 mich mal mitnehmen würde..... Möchte spinnfischen
 hauptsächlich. 
 Wäre super wenn sich jemand melden würde.

 Gerne per PN  :m  Thanks  Grüsse Strumbi


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ist momentan viel zu windig und keine Besserung in Sicht.


----------



## Strumbi (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi ,
lt. Wetter.com soll der Wind ab Montag nachlassen......
erst mal am Sonntag mittag ankommen

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Laut windfiner aber nicht. Darauf vertraue ich. Da wirds erst Donnerstag besser. 
Haben überlegt Sonntag einen Wolfsbarschversuch zu starten. Der Wind könnte passen. Bin aber auch echt kein Spinningspapst. Hab da eigentlich nie was anständiges gefangen bisher.


----------



## Strumbi (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich nehm mal das ganze Gerödel wie Gufis, Wobbler, blinker
mit. Und dann mal umschaun.......
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sieht wirklich so aus als würde das noch einige Tage andauern. :c#q
Weiter keine Chance raus zu fahren.


----------



## Strumbi (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin. Habt ihr mir noch tips fürs fischen am ufer?
Oder ist es besser im fluss oder kanaelen?


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mensch Strumbi
Musst halt bißchen selbst probieren und die Augen offen halten. 
Wir haben es ja geschrieben. Ein Wolf im Meer,  einer im Fluss, ansonsten Ausnahme zustand.
Im Fluss nahe der Mündung fange ich z.Zt.keine Doradas+ Äschen sondern Lauben und andere Weissfische.Also rein Süßwasser. |kopfkrat
Wer sollte dir da was bestimmtes empfehlen. ?.
Ansonsten frag doch mal Krallblei per PN.Der war direkt bei Empuria und fischt normal vom Ufer aus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich prophezeie mal dass du bei dem aktuellen Wetter deine Angel in die Ecke stellen wirst.
Besserung erst am Donnerstag. Werde morgen wohl mit meinem Papa nach PdlS fahren und auf Wolfsbarsch probieren. Mal gucken wie der Wind dann sein wird. Kann sein dass er nicht genügend nachlässt.
Wenn das am Donnerstag wirklich finito ist, dann werden wir da wohl auf jeden Fall aufm Meer sein. Würdest du denn ausm Fluss kommen wenn der Wind weg ist? 
Pep hat mich eingeladen mal mit ihm zu fischen, das will ich auch auf jeden Fall warnehmen, mal schauen wann er kann.
Windige Grüße!


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wegen des Sturms wird nicht mehr gebaggert. Mündung ist bis auf weiteres zu.
Ist aber auch egal. Kann sowieso keiner aufs Meer rausfahren.
PdlS ???= Pals?


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie lang brauchen die denn um das wieder freizubaggern?

PdlS=Port de la Selva


----------



## Sky-Fishing (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Scorp,

 Ich in selber bin noch nicht so erfahren am Mittelmeer, aber ich habe schon den ein oder anderen kleinen Fisch gefangen. Ich muss dir ehrlich sagen das man da nur mit einer Posenmontage wirklich weiter kommt, wenn du auf größere Fische aus ist dann kann ich dir nur empfehlen mit Spinnern oder Gummifischen zu angeln am besten am Hafen kurz vorm Sonnenuntergang. So kannst du wenigstens einen Schriftbarsch oder eine Dorade fangen. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und falls dir das nicht hilft dann geh auf Youtube und suche den youtuber FishhuntersCH wird genau so geschrieben... der kann dir weiter helfen.

 Dein Sky-Fishing


----------



## ulfisch (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du gibst jetzt nicht gerade SCORP Tipps zum Angeln am Mittelmeer?:m


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:m|bla:|bla:|bla:#6 Der war jetzt gut#6

@Sky-fishig ich wűrde dir mal auf YouTube die Videos von scorp empfehlen.|wavey:
Also junger Freund ich wűrde dir empfehlen den ganZen thread mal von Anfang an durchzulesen.
Das macht richtig spass und wird auch für dich interessant sein.
Klicke auch ruhig mal die Links an. Dauert vielleicht ne woche.


----------



## broki (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hahaha dachte gerade das Selbe wie die zwei Mitstreiter ober mir :q

Die FishhuntersCH-Videos kannst du in die Tonne treten..
Ausser du willst dir ein Aquarium zulegen. 

Zu unserem lieben Griechen Markos.. ohne Zweifel ein unglaublich guter Uferangler.. aber wie der Typ mit den Fischen umgeht braucht man nicht drüber diskutieren. Es geht da nicht mal um die C&R Disskussion. Wer Fische released setzt sie zurück und wirft sie nicht zurück. Es heisst auch Catch&Release und nicht Catch&ThrowAway oder so.. und zwar geschieht das mit nassen Händen und schnellem Foto. Wenn möglich alles im Wasser.
Wer den Fisch entnehmen will, nimmt ihn raus, Schlag auf den Kopf und Kiemenschnitt oder gleich ausnehemen (bei grösseren Fischen). Ich mache das alles vor dem Haken entfernen und Fototermin. Sicherlich wird der Fisch nicht aufs Boot oder die Kaimauer geworfen und man lässt ihn dann da elendig verrecken.. Wir haben seit einigen bei uns in der Schweiz (in Deutschland glaub ich auch?) die Regelung das jeder der ein Patent beantragen will einen Kurs absolvieren muss. Ich dachte zuerst auch an Abzockerei. Aber dort wird das Thema sehr ausführlich behandelt und das tut Jedem gut.
Ansonsten gibt es übrigens auch zu diesem Thema Youtube-Videos. 

so musste raus, sorry..

im übrigen war ich auch noch für einige Tage am Meer.. Nicht ganz so viel geangelt wie geplant und der Mistral machte mir auch noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung..ein klein bisschen was konnte ich trotzdem fangen.. und ein paar schöne Eindrücke auf Bild festhalten ebenfalls. Bericht folgt...

Gruss und TL


----------



## ulfisch (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Sky-Fishing schrieb:


> Hallo Scorp,
> 
> Ich in selber bin noch nicht so erfahren am Mittelmeer, aber ich habe schon den ein oder anderen kleinen Fisch gefangen. Ich muss dir ehrlich sagen das man da nur mit einer Posenmontage wirklich weiter kommt, wenn du auf größere Fische aus ist dann kann ich dir nur empfehlen mit Spinnern oder Gummifischen zu angeln am besten am Hafen kurz vorm Sonnenuntergang. So kannst du wenigstens einen Schriftbarsch oder eine Dorade fangen. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und falls dir das nicht hilft dann geh auf Youtube und suche den youtuber FishhuntersCH wird genau so geschrieben... der kann dir weiter helfen.
> 
> Dein Sky-Fishing



war überhaupt nicht böse gemeint Scorp ist aber einer der erfolgreichsten Fänger hier:m

Willkommen bei uns im Thread|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War ja sicher lieb gemeint, aber ich hab auch schon den ein oder andere kleinen Fisch gefangen. Ich möcht hier aber mal ne Lanze brechen: man kommt hier nicht nur mit ner Posenmontage wirklich weiter.

Stimm ich dir so zu, broki. Es gibt da große Unterschiede hier. Erstmal ist C&S hier nicht so populär, aber z.b. Josep macht das sehr vorbildlich. Da geht des Fisches wohl über das schönste Foto. Wo warst du denn unterwegs? Freu mich auf deinen Bericht.

Bedingungen waren heut gut mit viel Welle und Schaum an den Felsen. Aber ich habs nicht so mit Wolfsbarschen. Wann da wohl der erste lang ersehnte kommt?


----------



## Krallblei (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu.

Hier also mein Bericht aus Empuriabrava. Wir waren 8 Tage. 
Angekommen Tramuntana sehr stark. Erster abend 11 Angeln ans Meer gebracht und nix gefangen. Bissanzeige unmöglich. Böen mit 100 Km/h.
Es wurden nur die Würmer abgefressen. Nächster Morgen Muga. Bissanzeige wieder unmöglich. Dennoch hat Kollege paar kleiner Wöfle mit Wurm auf Grund gefangen. Später haben wir an der Muga noch ne grosse "Scholle" gefangen. Sturm ging 4 Tage. Teils mit weit über 120-130 Km/h. Sehr stark. Brandungsangeln versucht aber so gut wie unmöglich.. Ruten und Rollen wurden Sandgestrahlt und Bissanzeige unmöglich.. Abartig wie stark der Wind geblasen hat. 5ter Tag leicht bewölk und ruhig. Also frisch kennengelernten Kollegen gepackt und mit dem kleinen Schlauchboot und 5 Ps Motor Richtung Roses Zuchtstation gefahren. Wegen mangelndem Anker an einer Boje festgemacht. Tangleboom und Vorfach montiert und Sardinen runtergelassen.. Halbe Stunde ging nix. Was wir nicht wussten die Köder waren nach paar Sekunden weg  Haben die Ruten liegen lassen und nicht in der Hand gehabt.. danach gemerkt das es wohl besser ist die Rute in der Hand zu halten und sofort nach einen Biss anzuschlagen.. Haken zu gross.. Danach kleine Haken genommen und halbe Sardinen Richtung Grund geschickt.. 30 Meter.. Biss Biss Biss Biss... Viele "kleinere" Fische gefangen und viele "Grosse" verloren wegen den kleinen Haken. Bisse im Sekundentakt.. Abartig und zugleich megageil.Fisch hoch abgehakt Sardinen angeködert runter Biss. Akordarbeit.. Eigentlich wollten wir nur paar mitnehmen. Leider wurden es paar mehr weil viele den Köder arg geschluckt haben. Grosse verloren weil Haken zu klein. Auch nen Richtigen Drümmer. Schade.. Wind wurde wieder stärker und alle anderen grossen Boote sind weggefahren. Mit guten Grund!!!. Wir wollten nicht gehen weil die Fische immer größer wurden.. Regen starker Wind und Wellen wie Sau. Wir waren allein mit der Nussschale auf dem Wasser  Weil es dann wirklich beängstigend wurde sind wir gefahren. Haben eine Stunde gebracht bis heim.. Wellen mega hoch.. Kollege hatte Angst. Hab das Boot aber heil und uns nach Hause gefahren. Arschekalt war mir danach. Haben noch auf dem Hinweg geschleppt mit großem Rapala und Popper.. Allerdings nur Plastiktüte gefangen 
Dieser Angeltag war das beste was ich bisher erlebt habe. Es war mega.. Bisse noch und nöcher. 11 Fische mitgenommen da verletzt und bistimmt 30 wieder ins Wasser befördert. Dazu die grossen die ordentlich Druck machten aber leider verloren gingen.. Lustig wars sehr lustig.
Restlicher Tag Regen Regen und nochmehr Regen. 6 Tag. Wieder leichter Tramuntana und Angeln so gut wie nicht möglich. Hab zwar jeden Tag die Angeln an Meer gestellt aber immernoch nix vom Strand aus gefangen. Allerdings zweimal wurde mir die Hauptschnur 0.30 Mono durchgebissen! Angeln standen im Meer mit Köder weit draussen.. Schnurr war dank Blei 160 Gramm immer stark gespannt.. Öfter kontrolliert immer stramm. Paar Minuten später.. Keulenschnurr, Tangleboom und Blei weg.. Irgentwas ist mir in die Schnur und hats durchgebissen. Kollege hat mittendrin noch mehrere  Wölfe mit Wurm gefangen in der Muga. Hatte Mittage bei starkem Tramuntana noch 3 fette Bisse in der Muga auf Sardine so das meine Rute ausm Ständer fiel. Leider waren die Haken in der Sardine und nicht aussen. Waren wohl größere Wölfe. Nacht dann bleim Brandungsangeln mit viel Wind ist mir dann das Dreibein plötzlich umgefallen.. Eingegraben und mit 10 Kilo Sand beschwert.. Kollege und ich haben dann die Ruten und Schnurr auseinander gefummelt als plötzlich die Post abging.. Großer Wolf :vik:. Mit Sardine auf Grund. Leider ging eine meiner Brandungsuten zu Bruch.. Egal. 2.0 Promile und fetter Wolf der Abend war gerettet.. Vorletzter morgen wieder Tramuntana 7 Uhr runten an Strand gebracht. Wie jeden morgen. Diesmal nicht mit Koreanerwürmer sondern Sardine.. und siehe da.. Am Platz gehock Kaffee getrunken an Strand zur Rute geschaut.. Krumm.. nochn Wolf in mittel bis gross:vik:.

Das wars dann mit Angeln.. Ausrüstung hat gelitten ohne Ende.. 3 mal Blei bis Italien geworfen.. Ruten und Rollen voll mit Sand. Zur Zeit geht Wolfsbarsch ohne Ende.. Eine Spanier hat mit kleinen Motorboot direkt am Ufer Wobbler geschleppt . 1 Stunde 7 fette Teile.. Hab auch öfter gespinnt leider ohne Erfolg.. Erfolgsköder ganz klar. Sardine!

So ich hör mal auf. Mühsam mit Handy zu tippen.. Bilder gibt es die Tage.

Gruss


----------



## Krallblei (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nachtrag.. Leider wars nix mit Bluefisch meinem Zielfisch.. Es war wegem Wind nicht möglich mit dem Kanu rauszufahren und zu spinnen.. Schade.
In 3 Monaten geht es wieder runter. Mit grossem Boot, mehr Erfahrung und dann sind auch die grossen Fische da. Leider wohl die Wölfe weg. Egal. Freu mich schon. Übrigens ich wollte mit Bildern alles Dokumenten.. Leider Cam schon am ersten Abend futsch.. Hab nur Bilder die Freundin mit dem Handy gemacht hat. Und wie Frauen sind waren die beim Angeln kaum dabei#t


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Joo benny das hört sich ja fein an! Gratulation zu Fängen bei dem Wind! 
Meinst du ich soll mal ne Runde trollen versuchen? Und im übrigen: deine Sorgen möcht ich haben! Wolfsbarsche aber leider kein Bluefish  So soll das sein! 
Aber das mit Wolfsbarsch ohne Ende konnte ich heute leider nicht bestätigen. Aber wenn die auch alle in der Bucht sind...


----------



## Krallblei (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du der Spanier hat geschleppt um die Mugamündung.. So 5-15 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Wobbler um die 15 cm in silber/schmal. Langsame Fahrt und Rute ins Boot gelegt. Immer an der Schnur gezogen so 50cm in Fahrtrichtung. Sah komisch aus aber wohl mit guten Erfolg. Hab nicht direkt gesehen wie er gefangen hat. Aber als ich rief Lubina hat er mir stolz ne Plastiktüte voll dem grossen Barsch gezeigt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja du das spielt bei mir aber ne untergeordnete Rolle. 
Operacion mero und operacion sable haben Vorrang. Wenn ich trollen gehe, dann mit Köfi um dir nen Blue wegzufangen... die sind da nämlich am häufigsten zu fangen


----------



## broki (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich war auf sardinien..

scorp hast ne PN..


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch ein schönes Inselchen.

Ok, hab ich gesehen.

Ich will euch eins sagen, der Sturm geht mir aufn Sack! Hoffentlich kann ich Donnerstag fischen gehen...


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hai  
Die Mündung ist jetzt freigebaggert , der Sturm aber in Beton gegossen.
Vorgestern hab ich es sogar mit Bennys 2 Promille Methode versucht. Im Fluss. Bei 1,2-1,5 abgebrochen , haben so natürlich nichts gefangen.|rolleyes
Gestern Abend dann zum ersten Mal ein paar Eigenbau sticks geworfen.Nur um anzutesten wie die laufen.auch sehr viel Wind.
immerhin ist ein kleiner blue auf Popper eingestiegen.Der Popper bewegte sich auch sehr gut, manche sticks nicht so doll.
Probleme hatte ich wieder mit einer Penn Battle Rolle. Die wirft  Luftknoten.Das hatte ich schon von anderen gehört, dass die battle vor allem bei Wind dazu neigt.kann ich bestätigen. 
Sonst ok, zum werfen finde ich die Rolle nicht empfehlenswert. 
Dario, dass der Dauertramuntana Do aufhören soll glaub ich erst wenn ichs sehe.
Hier ballerts wieder volles Rohr.


----------



## Krallblei (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Ihr.

Was heisst da 2 Promile Methode  Einfach ne Sardine 60m Meter ins Meer rausgeballert 

Ich verstehe euch zu gut. Mir ging der Wind auch aufn Sack. Vorzelt kaputt etc. Kanu umsonst gekauft und mitgeschleppt..Keinen Mittag mit Frau am Strand liegen können nix. Ich bete für euch. Hoffentlich wirds im September besser..
Verdammt des dauert mir zulange...fährt jemand noch im Juli und hat Platz im Auto?????:c:c:c


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War das ein Eigenbaupopper?

Der Wind nervt ziemlich, heute wieder volles Rohr. Brutal und das schon seit zwei Wochen. Alle sind genervt.
Hab das ungünstige Wetter genutzt und heute meinen Motor in die Wartung gebracht. Jetzt bin ich wieder top gerüstet um ab Donnerstag zu starten. Dann soll eine windstille Phase eintreten, laut windfinder. Bitte lass das wahr sein!!!
Wenn ja, sieht man sich dann übermorgen?

Klar fahr ich im Juli, aber mit Papa und nem Tisch. Bei solchem Wind haben wir hier in Roses geschützte Strände, z.B. Almadrava. Da wirst du auch jetzt nicht gesandstrahlt. Also für nächstes mal als Tipp, gibt auch leckeres Panaché dort...
Ich trink jetzt mal noch ein Gläschen rosado... mitso litro oder wie war das?


----------



## ulfisch (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> War das ein Eigenbaupopper?
> 
> Der Wind nervt ziemlich, heute wieder volles Rohr. Brutal und das schon seit zwei Wochen. Alle sind genervt.
> Hab das ungünstige Wetter genutzt und heute meinen Motor in die Wartung gebracht. Jetzt bin ich wieder top gerüstet um ab Donnerstag zu starten. Dann soll eine windstille Phase eintreten, laut windfinder. Bitte lass das wahr sein!!!
> ...




Exact:vik:


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja , der Blue ging auf Eigenbau. 
Doch ein sehr schöner Anfangserfolg. Hier wird nämlich z.Zt.fast nichts gefangen. Und ungewöhnlich lecker war der auch noch. 
Heute früh nur ein Nachläufer auch auf diesen Popper. Sonst absolut nada.
Werde heute das Boot klarmachen, der Wind flaut etwas ab.Fur Morgen mache ich aber noch keine Pläne, mal sehen wie die Bedingungen sind,  wahrscheinlich noch rauh .
Benny, vom Strand aus War diese Tage echt unmöglich fand ich. Sturm und viele flache Sandbänke hier. 
Scorp , wisst ihr schon wohin morgen? 
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter jetzt.
Ach so, gestern hab ich noch mal mit der Battle probiert. Jeder 2.Wurf ein Luftknoten.geht gar nicht. 
Habt ihr Tipps was ich machen kann? 
Die wickelt auch so seltsam. Nicht gleichmäßig bis ganz an die Abwurfkante. Davor so ein kleiner Hügel, vor der Kante gehts dann runter.So müssen ja ganze Schnurklaenge runterspringen.
leider kann ich kein Foto machen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Blue auf Eigenbau, sehr sehr geil! Wie groß war er denn? Wenns Anjovas gibt, dann gibts evtl auch Palo. 

Wir werden mal schauen ob wir noch Kalmare fangen können. Dafür werden wir sehr früh aufm Wasser sein und das versuchen. Werden uns gegen neun dann auf den Weg Richtung Falconera/ Norfeu und je nachdem dann livebaiten oder jiggen. 

Zur Penn Battle wäre mein Tipp: weg damit. Gönn dir was gutes. Ich hab jetzt beim Spinnen mit Stickbait bei Wind keinen einzigen Knoten gehabt. Es liegt also echt auch an der Rolle. Warum sich damit abquälen?

Vorhersage für morgen: Vormittag 6km/h Wind, Nachmittag 13-20


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nochmal schwarz auf weiss


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Ja , der Blue ging auf Eigenbau.
> Doch ein sehr schöner Anfangserfolg. Hier wird nämlich z.Zt.fast nichts gefangen. Und ungewöhnlich lecker war der auch noch.
> Heute früh nur ein Nachläufer auch auf diesen Popper



Hallo Dieter,
Bitte mal ein Foto vom Einbau.


----------



## Andre´ (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich fische auch die Penn Battle und hab keinerlei Probleme damit. Vielleicht hast du zu dünne geflochtene drauf ? dann kann es schon mal bissi verzwickt werden bei Wind. Aber sonst ist die seit 6 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz.


----------



## Krallblei (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich drück euch die Daumen das Ihr morgen rausfahren könnt!!!!!

Bis auf die zwei Wölfe hab ich am Strand auch nix gefangen. Aber rund 250 Würmer verloren .. Die kleinen Barsche waren gut unterwegs. Komisch hab in 8 Tagen auchi nur 3 Meeräschen gesehen. Die ziehen wohl erst nächsten Monat die Muga hoch. 

Freu mich so auf September..


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Tramunti ist erledigt. Leichte Brise aus Süd.


----------



## Krallblei (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das dachten wir nach Tag 5 Tag.. Doch dann kam er wieder am nächsten Tag|gr:


Gibt es keine EU Fördermittel für nen Windzaun in Südfrankreich.
:c:c:c


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zäune sind zumindest sehr effizienter Windschutz, würde zur EU passen.
Naja aber war das denn bei euch auch vorhergesagt, dass der Wind weg ist? Jetzt nämlich schon und irgendwann ist ja auch mal genug Luft in Südspanien.


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nach persönlichen Erfahrungen scheiss ich auf jeden Wetterbericht. Zum Beispiel laut 4 Seiten sollte es an unserem 1. Freitag regnen und 18 Grad haben. Tatsächlich waren es 27 Grad und wolkenloser Himmel dank Tramuntana  
Der eine Tag ohne Tramuntana war eh fürn Arsch. Gut Wind war zwar morgens weg aber dafür hats geregnet ohne Ende und der Wind kam Abends wieder über die Berge gepfiffen.

Übringens war der Tramuntana bei uns am Campingplatz so stark das es am Strand den kompletten trockenen Sand weggeweht hat. Es bleib nurnoch der nasse Sand darunter liegen. Hab ich in 36 Urlauben dort in 30 Jahren noch nie erlebt..


----------



## ulfisch (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Glück euch noch Jungs, bei mir gehts jetzt los, in einer Stunde zum flughafen dann nach Konstantinopel und am Sonntag Nachmittag nach Thessaloniki, von da dann einen Tag später auf die Insel und zu meinen geliebten Ruten:l

Wir lesen uns macht es gut.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich dir.
Welche Insel, wie heißt die.
Grüsse Kay


----------



## ulfisch (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ammouliani bei Athos|supergri
Danke Dir


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guten Flug Ulfisch und viele Wolfsbarsche!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ammouliani bei Athos



Sieht gut aus, da gibt es ja auch vom Ufer einige Stellen wo es tief ist (vorausgesetzt man kommt da hin).

Sonst sehr ruhig, nur eine Ortschaft.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Trami weg,  Palo da.
Seit gestern kann man endlich wieder aufs Meer raus. 
Gestern erst mal geschneidert vom feinsten. Richtig tote Hose. 
Heute dann anders versucht. Konnte auch gleich ein paar Köfis fangen, dann livebait geschleppt und auch bald ein Biss, hängt. 
Dachte erst es wäre ein Blue , War dann aber ne Palo. Erst meine zweite und mit gut 7 kg größer als die erste. Super.
wundere mich, dass die schon da sind bei dem kalten Wasser. 
Sportlich wurde dann noch die Landung. Weil ich meist keinen Kescher mehr benutze war der XXL zu Haus geblieben. Handarbeit war gefragt.ist aber gutgegangen.
Kann leider nur so echt mäßige Fotos machen. 
Ulfish, dicke Fische und schönen Urlaub. 
Ich versuche auch noch ein Foto vom Popper einzufügen. 
Erst mal relaxen und nachher ein schönes cerveza.
Tl Dieter


----------



## Aal-bert (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dieter,
petri zu deinem Fisch. #6

Ende August- September bin ich auch wieder auf Nautic.

Gruß
Albert


----------



## Krallblei (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alter Schwede Dieter. Glückwunsch zur Gabel.

Eins ist klar Mitte September wird geschleppt, geschleppt und geschleppt.
Kannst du Bilder zur Montage posten und was für ne Angel du benutzt hast?! 
Wars ein Kampf??

Gruss und schöne Zeit noch

#:


----------



## whatup (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zum tollen Fisch! [emoji106] 

Ich pack mir gleich mal ein paar Popper ein. Lohnt es sich auch, von den Klippen mit Poppern zu fischen?

Ich bin die gesamte nächste Woche in L'Escala im Urlaub. Werde mal mit schlanken silbernen/blauen länglichen Wobblern weit rauswerfen (schalte nen Sbiro vor) Auch Metall-Jig-Spinnern werd ich es versuchen.

Ausserdem werde ich mal versuchen, mit Muschelfleisch und Krabben auf Grund eine Dorade zu erwischen. Hätte evtl noch jemand einen weiteren Tip? Das wäre super, Männers [emoji41] 

Gibt es irgendwo in Escala eine Stelle, wo ich einen Erlaubnisschein für das Meer kaufen kann? Oder muss ich nach Empuriabrava? 

Wenn einer von Euch um die Zeit auch dort ist, kann man sich ja mal auf ein Schwätzchen oder 2,3 Stündchen Angeln treffen! [emoji112]  

Ich bin mit dem Auto da und somit ziemlich flexibel. Hab zwar die Freundin dabei, aber die ist sehr entspannt, und so lange sie in der Sonne liegen kann, herrscht Frieden [emoji6] [emoji23] 

In diesem Sinne! Ich danke schon mal für die Infos [emoji41] [emoji106] 

Gruß whatup


----------



## Krallblei (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

NIMM MICH MICH. Hab schon wieder derbstes Heimweh


----------



## whatup (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Heimweh oder Fernweh? [emoji41]


----------



## broki (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

so liebe Mitstreiter und Mitlesenden..

@ule viel Glück und geniess es!
@dieter schönes Ding, Respekt!

und nun zu meinem kurzen Bericht der von Landschaftsbildern lebt und nicht von Fischbildern, soviel vorneweg.

ich war eine Woche mit ein paar Weggefährten im Piemont und begab mich dann Sonntag richtung Genua und Fähre. 



Die Nacht wie immer auf Deck gepennt.
Am Morgen dann gut und pünktlich auf Sardinien, Porto Torres angekommen.

Gezelltet in Fertilia nahe Alghero.
Am ersten Abend gleich den Spot besucht der mir letztes mal Wolfsbarsch brachte.
Allerding ging rein gar nichts. War kein Wind drin dementsprechend keine Wellen. Angelte bis in die Nacht hinein aber auch die Barras liessen sich nicht bitten.

Am nächsten Tag dann habe ich einen Tauchgang für den Tag darauf gefixt und ging dann gegen Nachmittag wider ans Wasser. Gleiche kleine Bucht wie am Tag zuvor allerdings auf der anderen Seite. Es beginnt dort relativ flach, wird dann immer steiler und entsprechend auch tiefer. Im flachen Bereich ein bisschen den Lauf meiner Neuanschaffungen getestet aber es tat sich nichts..bin dann Richtung Steilwände gewandert und mir einen guten Punkt für einen Abstieg gesucht. War nicht wirklich hoch (ca.4m) und unten dann ein schönes Felsplateau. Unten 3-4 Würfe mit dem Duo Tide Minnow. Danach wollte ich Köder wechseln. Es wurde an der Stelle schnell tief. 10 Meter direkt runter. Also in der Köderbox gekramt als ein Boot heranfährt. Die Herren in Uniform erklären mir dass ich hier nicht fischen darf. Ich habe nicht genau verstanden warum. Zona Protecta also Geschützte Zone. Und weil ich nicht aus Alghero bin #c
Hab mich dann als ich zurück war schlaugemacht. Ist tatsächlich so das rund ums Capo Caccia ein Schutzzone ist und angeln dürfen scheinbar nur Einheimische. 
Finde das gut und wichtig solche Zonen man könnte sie aber auch beschildern. Ich packte auf jeden Fall mein Equipment zusammen und geniesste dass Panorama bei einem Spaziergang. 
Ich stellte fest das ich auf jeden Fall den richtigen Riecher gehabt hätte. Bei einem Blick über die Klipppen wimmelte es von Fisch. Makrelenartiger Schwarm(konnte ich nicht identifizieren) Barracudaschwärme und halt alles was sich sonst an jeder Mittelmeerküste findet. Auch ein grosser +80 Barracuda schwamm gepflegt seine Bahnen direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche keinen Meter von den Klippen entfernt. Alles auf einen Blick.



Ich biss mir schon kurz auf die Lippen. Bei der Tiefe wären sicherlich auch Amberjack und Dentex möglich gewesen. Ein Typischer Bonitospot ist es auch vorne am Kap.

Ich war übrigens am nächsten Tag nochmals dort zu einer anderen Zeit und da schien es dann ausgestorben. 

Am nächsten Tag ging ich Höhlentauchen am Capo Caccia. Alleine die Fahrt dorthin war atemberaubend.


Für den Mittwoch war dann Mistral angesagt und ich ergriff kurzerhand die Flucht Richtung Ostküste. 
Am Abend angelte ich dann auf der Halbinsel auf der sich auch der Campingplatz befindet. 


Der Wind war auch hier stark und es hatte entsprechende Wellen. Bald hatte ich den ersten Nachläufer in den Wellen ausmachen können. Beim nächsten Wurf hing dann einer. Eine Bandbrasse, ital. Occhiata. Gutes Exemplar um die 30cm. An dem Spot war dann jeder Wurf ein Treffer. An die 7 oder 8 konnte ich überlisten. 2 kamen mit der Rest schwamm weiter. 
Auf jeden Fall das letzte Mal das ich so einen mitgenommen habe. Also ich bin nicht heikel aber das war regelrecht eklig.. schöne dicke Filets aber wässerig im Geschmack und zäh. Ich bin ehrlich, ich hab sie wegwerfen müssen.




>Scorp du meinst die schmecken nicht schlecht. Wie bereitest du sie denn zu?

 Am nächsten morgen erwischte ich wider eine und machte am Nachmittag einen Ausflug an das Capo Testa. Immer wider schön, besonders bei solchem Wellengang ein wunderbares Naturschauspiel.

Am Abend waren die Bedingungen identisch und ich beschloss mit dem Lightackle anzugreifen. So machte es natürlich richtig Spass. Fing wider gut und liess diesmal alle schwimmen. Als es eindunkelte wider das schwerere Gerät gepackt und den Barras nachgestellt. Nichts. Habe auch nicht all zu viel erwartet von dem Spot ehrlich gesagt. 

Am letzten Tag dann ging ich vor der Abreise nochmals an die Westküste. Der Wind hatt nachgelassen trozdem war der Wellengang extrem. Perfekte Wolfsbarschbedingungen. Aber das anggeschwemmte Kraut und die teils heftigen Wellen machten das ganze zu einem Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Das wars dann auch schon wider. Auf jeden Fall will ich im Herbst für 3 Wochen oder so runter.

Gruss broki


----------



## broki (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Capo Testa:



Westküste:


----------



## destoval (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht und ich habe sogar 2-3 Ecken wiedererkannt #6

Schon ein schönes Fleckchen Erde


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dieter.
Glückwunsch zur Palo.
Popper sieht gut aus.


----------



## Franz_x (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

was bei mir im Herbst auf Lampuga geklappt hat, funktioniert auch im Frühling.......in leichter abwandlung.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Krallblei (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heimweh und Fernweh#t


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> was bei mir im Herbst auf Lampuga geklappt hat, funktioniert auch im Frühling.......in leichter abwandlung.
> 
> ...



 Fettes Petri! #6


----------



## whatup (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



whatup schrieb:


> Petri zum tollen Fisch! [emoji106]
> 
> Ich pack mir gleich mal ein paar Popper ein. Lohnt es sich auch, von den Klippen mit Poppern zu fischen?
> 
> ...


Hallo Männers! [emoji112] 

Sorry, ich erlaube mir ausnahmsweise mal etwas Verpöntes und kopiere den alten Fred hoch, falls doch noch ein Kollege kurz mal drüber liest und kurz was dazu schreiben könnte [emoji16] 

Die Sache ist, dass ich morgen losfahre und dann heut ggf noch schnell in den Angelladen könnte, falls ich noch irgendeinen Tip kriege [emoji119] [emoji120] 

Vielen Dank nochmal [emoji4] [emoji106]


----------



## broki (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@destoval danke dir, ja absolut.. kein Wunder werden die Leute dort so alt..  ich würds dort auch lange aushalten

@franz Petri! sowas hatte ich mir eigentlich auch erhofft #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Obladas sind sehr unterschiedlich. Was du hier im Hafen fängst ist totaler Mist, nur die vom Cap die in Schwärmen jagen und auch schön dick sind kann man essen. Dann auf Gemüsebett im Ofen. 
Ist aber kein Dentex  

Heute auf Palo versucht. Es war in sofern ganz schön als dass ich die ganzen Spanier getroffen habe. Keiner hat ne Palo gefangen nur Albert ein Cuda. Ein Boot hatte eine Palodobletem....
Für uns läufts bisher nicht.


----------



## broki (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die Obladas sind sehr unterschiedlich. Was du hier im Hafen fängst ist totaler Mist, nur die vom Cap die in Schwärmen jagen und auch schön dick sind kann man essen. Dann auf Gemüsebett im Ofen.
> Ist aber kein Dentex
> 
> Heute auf Palo versucht. Es war in sofern ganz schön als dass ich die ganzen Spanier getroffen habe. Keiner hat ne Palo gefangen nur Albert ein Cuda. Ein Boot hatte eine Palodobletem....
> Für uns läufts bisher nicht.




meine waren ja auch nicht aus dem Hafen..aber irgendwie trozdem sc***se.. schon 
komisch weil die meisten Brassen eigentlich sehr lecker sind.

na dann viel Glück noch! nicht dass Hennes noch schneidert..


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hennes ist heut geachneidert.
Albert hat am Strand (!) Einen Dentex gefangen...


----------



## Krallblei (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr werdet euer Glück schon noch haben!!!!

Drück euch die Daumen.

Dieter News von der Front??


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also als ich Dieter heut mittag getroffen habe, hatte er noch nix  

Danke benny, bisher hab ich noch kein gutes Filmmaterial außer Mondfischfilme


----------



## whatup (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Männers,

heute in Escala angekommen und abends mal ein paar Krabben auf den Steinen gefangen. 

Wollte die morgen mal auf Grund anbieten. (die sind hoffentlich nicht geschützt!??)

Ein paar "Wattwürmer" hab ich in Roses besorgt in 'nem kleinen Angelladen am Hafen. Die Lizenz auch. Sehr freundlicher Mann dort. [emoji106] 

Ansonsten ein sehr schönes Fleckchen Erde hier [emoji41] 

Werde die Tage mal berichten, ob ich etwas fangen konnte. Viele Grüße [emoji112]


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola allerseits
Bei mir läuft es sehr bescheiden und jeden Tag ähnlich. 
Kleinfisch ja, große nein. 
Wenn man dann auch noch den guten Beiss verdaddelt ....
ohne dem vorzugreifen , von Dario und seinem Papa werdet ihr noch hören. 
Tl Dieter
whatup , schöne Zeit in Escala.Ist ja in unserer Bucht. Seh ich erst jetzt. 
Versuchs halt vom Strand aus, deine Köder sollten passen. Evtl noch Sardinas versuchen.


----------



## Strumbi (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen,
mein Urlaub in Empuriabrava neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu. Was soll ich sagen : Wetter bombig tolle Gegend  und Angeln:ebenso bombig
Ich habe Woelfe gefangen bis 55 cm . Hat Spass gemacht mit der Spinne
und kl. Gufis.Geangelt mit der Faulenzermethode wie zuhause auf Zander Einmal hatte ich eine Meeraesche quergehakt. Dachte ein
Hammerfisch ist dran. Tja war nix.  Auch einen Aal v. 60 cm konnte ich auf Sardinenfetzen fangen.  Ich komme wieder........ Gruss Strumbi
P.S. Danke an diejenigen die mir Tips gaben  !!!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau Dieter, mach denen keine falschen Hoffnungen. Heut nen Fisch 3-4m vorm Boot ausgeschlitzt und mein Vorfach versenkt. Geil  Haben immerhin ein Flüchtlingskind gerettet heute. Am Ende steht die null. Ich berichte nach Rock am Ring

Ich komme ja auch definitiv wieder. Hoffe Ende Juli. 

Und für dich als Tipp: 12m


----------



## Krallblei (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich komme auch wieder:m

Leider erst Mitte September:c:c:c

Denk schon wieder an nix anderes. Heute Nacht glaub nur vom Angeln geträumt. Mag an Strand, mag aufs Boot.

Übringes bin ich am überlegen mir auch ein Boot zu kaufen.. Jeden morgen 2-3 Stunden schleppen wenn Frau noch schläft.. Ach das wäre super..

*träum*


----------



## whatup (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für deinen Tip, Dieter. Hab gestern mit Krabbe, Koreano und Sardine gefischt. Sardine unberührt, Krabbe abgelutscht, am Koreano hing ein kleiner Streifenbarsch. 

Heute muss ich mal wieder nen Strandtag mit der Freundin machen [emoji31] 

Naja, evtl komm ich abends mal zum Angeln. Gruß


----------



## broki (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nach meinem Urlaub auf Sardinien hab ich übrigens auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Boot zuzulegen.
Nach längerer Überlegung bezüglich wie und wo abstellen, einlösen usw. habe ich mich entschlossen mir ein zusammenbaubares Schlauchboot zulegen. Mit Aluboden und ca. 25 PS Motor. Passt dann in einen Koferraum.
Wird ein grösseres Projekt und dauert seine Zeit. 
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten und hoffe Scorp bald Paroli bieten zu können. :g

Bin schon wider auf Tacklesuche hahaha |rolleyes

Gruss und TL


----------



## Jose (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



whatup schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Tip, Dieter. Hab gestern mit Krabbe, Koreano und Sardine gefischt. ...



kammamateutschreden?

was is denn "Koreano"?


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist eine Wurmsorte die bei uns üblich ist zum Angeln


----------



## Jose (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

aus wattigem, also dicker und rund und dunkler oder aus sand, dünn und rot und ewig lang (geschmack nach tartar)?

würmer, das ewige geheimnis...


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Flach, bissig und mit "Beinen"
https://www.google.de/search?q=core...qOWygOAr4D4DA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=360&bih=592


----------



## Jose (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke, wieder was gelernt


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bitte, man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## whatup (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Jungs!

Heute war ein geiler Tag [emoji4]  
Schlauchbötchen gemietet, rausgefahren, paar Driften gemacht in ca 250-100m vor den Klippen am Rande einer Bucht. Es war saumäßig heiss, aber die Bisse kamen Schlag auf Schlag. Eine richtige Erlösung nach mehreren Tagen zähem Angeln vom Ufer.

Direkt am Anfang auf nen Coreano auf Grundmontage ne richtig dicke Flucht gehabt. Hat sich am Grund wohl unter Steinen festgesetzt. War ca. 30m vor den Felsen. Musste abreissen [emoji31]  

Naja, dafür folgten später mehrere Sägebarsche, Goldbrassen und Meerbrassen. Alles auf treibende Paternoster bzw Einzelhaken mit Coreanos. War wirklich geil. Tiefe geschätzt mindestens 50m. 

Köder nach dem Auftreffen auf dem Grund immer in unterschiedlicher Tiefe langsam hochgekurbelt bzw als tote Rute abgelegt.

Einen Biss gab's von nem dicken Petermännchen (glaube ich zumindest). Direkt mit Handschuh abgehakt und weg damit!

Hab's auch mit Jiggen mit wirklich allen möglichen Ködern versucht. Gab nix.

Ansonsten werde ich noch einen ausführlichen Bericht verfassen, wo ich zwischen Roses und L'Estartit gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe mit Angelläden, Angelstellen und nem Bootsverleih. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand, der in den Urlaub fährt, es dadurch evtl etwas leichter hat bei der Suche [emoji106] 

In diesem Sinne - bis bald [emoji41]


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:aWir brauchen Bilder von der Front:s


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Leute, Rock am Ring ist vorbei und ich lebe noch. Ich setzt mich dran  

Ehm Dieter ich hatte jetzt fest mit ner Palo von dir gerechnet? Wir sind uns zu 99% sicher, dass du noch min. 1 holst, wenn du solang da bist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sodala ihr trockengelegten Angler! 

Folgend meine Berichterstattung zu meinem Trip vom 21.5. bis zum 3.6.2015

Wie sich das so gehört, fängt man schon frühzeitig vor dem Urlaub an die Windvorhersage zu studieren, die durchgehend Mist war. Nur starker Wind aus Nord. 
Am Mittwoch die letzte Prüfung geschtrieben und am nächsten Tag gegen 12 Uhr losgefahren. Gut durchgekommen waren wir dann nach 12 Stunden fahrt in Roses angekommen. Es war selbstverständig windig.

Da ich es jetzt auch schon mehrfach hatte, dass wir direkt losgelegt haben zu Angeln und das ziemlich anstrengend und stressig ist, ist das jetzt nicht so schlimm. Viel schlimmer ist die Tatsache, dass der Windfinder kein Ende des Windes vorhersagt. Dieser pustet munter mit seinen 50kmh alles durch die Gegend was ihm in den Weg kommt. 

Real waren also die ersten Tage bis Sonntag ein Unternehmensurlaub. Allerdings störte auch da häufig der Wind. 
Sonntag sollten in Port de la Selva um den Vormittag rum ca 30kmh Wind sein. Das passt für Wolfsbarsche, auf die wir bei auflandigem Wind in den Wellen fischen. 
Bisserl was vorbereitet am Vortag und dann früh rüber. Wind passt, die Welle ist heftig. Wir wandern einige Zeit bis zum ersten Spot. Die Tour ist immer hart, weil es Strecke ist über beschissenes Gelände und alles spitze Felsen. Und viiiiel Auf und Ab. 
Ich fass mich mal kurz, wir knöpfen an unsere bisherigen Wolfsbarscherfahrungen an und versenken lediglich 3 Köder.... 
Kein Anfasser, kein Biss, kein garnichts. 
Ich fische mit Stickbaits und Wobbler und mein Papa mit Wobbler und CrazySandeel. Aber wer will das wissen, wenn nichts beißt  

Am Ende stehen müde Beine, kaputte Füße und Tackleverlust, aber immerhin mal gefischt. Denn das ist jetzt erstmal wieder unmöglich. Der Tramuntana gibt wieder alles!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Während des windigen Dienstags haben wir das Boot zu Micanautic gebracht und den Motor warten lassen. Gut, dass das auch mal passiert ist. Immer wichtig, dass man sich auf seine Sachen verlassen kann. 

Die ständig von uns observierte Vorhersage zeigte ab Donnerstag Besserung. Und tatsächlich sollte der Donnerstag der erste windstille Tag werden, verdammt nochmal endlich Fischen! 

Weils Ostern so gut geklappt hat, war der Plan leiden und um 4 Uhr aufstehen um eine Livebaitsession auf Dentex und Mero zu starten.
Nächster morgen, 4:00, der Wecker geht. Operacion Mero läuft an und ist viel zu früh. Naja egal.
Alles war bereits vorbereitet, Boot betankt, Sachen mussten nur noch eben ins Auto, Boot dran und ab dafür. Slippen im Dunkeln in Sta Margarita. 

Ob das ganze funktioniert dachten wir steht und fällt mit dem Livebait. Die lassen sich im Winterhalbjahr immer besser fangen. Deshalb sind wir auch so früh aufgestanden um einen zu erwischen. 

Die Angeln wurden noch im Dunkeln ausgeworfen und wir drifteten auf 13m wenn ich das Recht im Kopf habe. 

Nach relativ kurzer Zeit steigt dann sogar schon was ein, ein Kalmar mit perfekter Livebaitgröße wandert in die Sotos-Box. 

Darauf folgen noch 2 Sepias und 1 Kraken, der allerdings nicht in die Sotosbox wandert sondern direkt in die Fangkiste  






Sehr zuversichtlich machen wir uns gegen 8 Uhr auf in Richtung Fanggründe. Bedingungen sind super und letztendlich kommen wir mit 2 lebenden Sepias und 1 lebenden Kalmar an den guten Ecken an. Kalmar wird montiert und abgesenkt auf ca 30m. Wir starten unsere Runde durch die Bucht. 











Tja wir drehen eine schöne Runde durch die Bucht, bei guten Bedingungen. Es gib auch mal Echos zu sehen. Nach ner Stunde oder anderthalb hängen wir dann fest. Wir kriegen den Hänger zwar gelöst, allerdings überlebt der vorher wirklich super aussehende Kalmar das nicht. Ich bin mit zu 100% sicher, dass der funktioniert hätte.
Mit den Sepien bin ich das nicht so, die schwärzt aber auch erstmal mich und das Boot. Mistvieh, so klein und so viel Tinte. Noch Glück gehabt dass es nicht auf die Klamotten ging  

Die Sepia hängen wir relativ flott mit dem kompletten Gerödel an den Felsen. Das wars mit Livebait. 

Wir jiggen noch ein paar Spots ab und mein Papa fängt auf den kleinen Damiki Backdrop den ersten Fisch, der natürlich wieder schwimmen darf. 





Thats it, Operacion mero erneut gescheitert  Aber die nächsten Tage, sollten ausnahmslos Fishingwetter bringen. Durch das frühe aufstehen waren wir allerdings erstmal ziemlich im Arsch.


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario hier so sieht ein Wolf aus|uhoh: 













Ne mal im Ernst schade das ihr an den Felsen kein Glück hattet..


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir waren Abends früh im Bett um morgens wieder um 6 Uhr aufzustehen. Der nächste Tag sollte dann beim Jiggen den Dentex oder so bringen. 
Wir sind von Cadaques aus gestartet. Waren geilste Bedingungen zum Bootfahren.





Deshalb gings direkt vor die Steilküste, wo sich das selbe Bild zeigte was wir schon am Vortag erahnen durften. Netze, Netze noch mehr Netze. Alles voller Bojen, teilweise liegen sie in 3 Reihen davor. Man kann ja nie zuordnen was wozu passt. Ein ganz großer Bereich ist geblockt, natürlich auf den Tiefen auf denen wir gerne gefischt hätten. Eine Ecke ist ein bisschen frei und hier haben wir ja bereits nen Bonito und nen Dentex gefangen zuvor. Also eine gute Ecke. Ich jigge den Damiki Backdrop Slow Jig Casting in 40g und mein Papa wechselt immer durch mit BM160, Damiki oder Glaze. 

Ich sehe ein Stück entfernt etwas nicht allzu großes springen, Bonito? Wir fahren dorthin und dort sind auch Sardinenschwärme. Seelenruhig und furchtlos am fressen. Neee das wird nix, aber Tiefe ist gut zum Jiggen. 30m und wir werfen aus. Während ich nach einigem Jiggen den Köder wieder zum Grund absinken lasse wundere ich mich wie lange das dauert, schlage an und Fischkontakt. Nix wildes, aber auch nicht schlecht. Momentan freut man sich über alles.
Da kommt dann meine erste Cantara hoch. Keine Riesige Streifenbrasse (_Spondyliosoma cantharus_) aber die sollen lecker sein und sie ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Die kommt mit, super Start. 





Beim weiteren Jiggen an dem Spot passiert nix mehr, es wird immer heißer. Diesmal haben wir garkeine Pullis mitgenommen.

Wir jiggen mit dem leichten Nordwind die Küste entlang, zwischen Netzen und Küste auf max 25m. 
Mir knallt ein guter Fisch auf den Damiki und schlitzt dann nach kurzem Fight aus #q Das war ein guter. Vielleicht ein Dentex... man scheise ey. 

Außer nem Fehlbiss auf Black Minnow gibts nix weiter zu verzeichnen außer einige Mondfischsichtungen. Wir steigen auf Schleppangeln um, wo natürlich auch nichts passiert außer das wir irgendwann einen Hänger haben. Weil ich irgendwann mit dem Köderfisch hadere und einen neuen montiere jiggt mein Papa wieder mal. Erster Wurf, Fisch. Eine schöne Makrele, von der ich leider kein Foto habe. Danach jiggen wir dort weiter mit dem Backdrop, der Geheimwaffe. Mein Papa hat noch einen weiteren Biss der aber zügig aussteigt. 
Dann geht nix mehr. Ich fahre zurück, weil es windig aus allen Richtungen ist und heute auf einmal kalt. Wenn man mal die Jacken nicht dabei hat...
Aufm Rückweg mit einigen Jiggingstopps sehen wir Vögel in einiger Entfernung. Thun? Bonito? Hin! 
Es handelt sich um Sturmtaucher, eine riesige Gruppe. Unter diesen Vögeln ist es quasi unmöglich zu sagen ob da jetzt was drunter ist. Die Fliegen plump ins Wasser und tauchen dann ab. Wir machen mal paar Würfe, ich mit Thunarute, mein Papa mit Jig. 
Das sind locker 100 Sturmtaucher, ist ein Schauspiel. Aber ob da jetzt was drunter ist weiß man nicht, bis wir einmal paar Thune springen sehen. Wir fahren hin durch die Unmenge sitzender Sturmtaucher, die alle gleichzeitig wegfliegen. Wie Hammer das aussah! 
Im Wasser sieht man noch tote taumelnde Sardinen und Schuppen. 

Ich montiere nen Popper, der nichts einbringt. Es kommt auch nix mehr hoch, war ne einmalige Sache. 
Bei meinem Papa steigt noch ein Aranya, Petermännchen aus ca 50-60m Tiefe ein. Super Methode für diese unsterblichen Biester, denn es ist quasi schon tot als es oben ist. Hat das nicht gut verkraftet  Hab ich auch kein Foto von, kommt aber auch mit.
Heute immerhin was gefangen, allerdings für die 9 investierten Stunden könnte es auch mehr sein. 






Vielleicht schneid ich auch aus den ganzen Mondfischen mal noch einen Film zusammen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#q#q#q 

Wölfe und Darionello ist nicht, ich habs mehr mit anderen Fischen  

Samstag, wie sollte es anders sein: Fischen!

Weil das Jigging so zäh war und Pep auf Palometta versuchen wollte war unser Plan nun Fischen auf Palo mit geschlepptem Köderfisch. 

Wieder früh los, wie immer. Neuen Köderfisch montiert, denn ich hatte vom Vortag keinen. Da hatten wir kein Feuerzeug dabei zum montieren #q

Dieser läuft aber ganz gut, gefällt mir. Wir schleppen vor Empuria usw her. Vor dem Fluvia kommt Pep dann hinzu und wir quasseln erstmal ne Runde. Er hat mir BlackMinnows mitgebracht und erzählt uns, dass er am morgigen Tag mit einem Kumpel von Cadaques aus startet zum jiggen. Um 6:30 an der Slipstelle. Das geht bei uns nicht, weil meine Mama am nächsten Tag fliegt. Ist aber auch Hardcore wie früh die dann immer aufstehen am Wochenende. Man leidet für seine Hobbies, das ist Hingabe! |wavey: Wir sind auch jeden morgen zu früh aufgestanden :E 
Ich habe Pep eins von meinen T-Shirts geschenkt. 

Irgendwann treffen wir aufm Rückschleppweg Jesus und Albert, die uns berichten, dass das Boot dort vorne gerade eine Palomettadoblette hatte. Bam Bam hätts gemacht, auf lebenden Köfi. Zwar wohl keine großen, aber wir schleppen natürlich jetzt auch hier alles ab.
Sehe auch auf dem Echo einen Sardinenschwarm, aber es waren wohl nur 2 Palos da oder wir haben nicht die richtige Stelle gefunden oder was auch immer. 

Dann komm Dieter auf seinem Schlauchboot angesaust und so trifft man sich endlich mal. Er hat am Vortag hier seine Palo rausgezerrt. Sauber Junge! :m

Ivan, den wir auch noch treffen, erzählt uns, dass er heute morgen hier einen Biss auf lebenden Sorell (Bastardm.) hatte, seguro Palometon. Aber der hing leider auch nicht gut genug. 

Albert zeigt uns einen schönen Barracuda, der vor Roses gebissen hat und fängt später noch einen kleinen Dentex am Strand |kopfkrat#c Tja wenn sie schon nicht an den Felsen sind.

Wir schneidern das erste mal in Hennes Geschichte. Nichtmal ein Anfasser....


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nächsten Tag hat mein Papa erstmal meine Mama zum Flughafen gebracht, während ich alles vorbereitet habe. Noch vor 7 Uhr bekomme ich schon von Pep ein Bild geschickt. Mereteeee, er hat wieder einen Zacki gefangen und einen schönen |bigeyes:l
Wir kommen erst so um halb acht weg und sind demnach erst nach 8 Uhr aufm Wasser. Es ist Materialschlachttag. Ich wills jetzt wissen, mit pinkem BlackMinnow 160. Den ersten versenke ich noch aufm Weg zur Messina, als ich in ca 40m Tiefe ein Riff entdecke, dass ich unbedingt abjiggen will. Das bestand aber glaub ich aus Posidonia. #q
An der Messina, einer Inselgruppe die gut sein soll, selbes Spiel. Hänger um Hänger. Können aber alle lösen. Das ist doch kacke so. Jeder Wurf ein Hänger, wir ändern den Plan und fahren doch in die andere Richtung. Da ist natürlich jetzt wieder alles voller Fischer die alles mit Netzen zupflastern. Wir haben sehr beschränkte Möglichkeiten so. Ein Fisch beißt mir den Blackminnow direkt hinterm Haken ab... das war sau knapp #q#q#q 
Danach ein Doppelhänger und beide reißen ab. :vik:#6:k

Ja man ich bin richtig angepisst #d Versenke noch 2 Damikis und wir haben nur noch 1 BM160, den letzten pinken. Und das obwohl ich mir gerade neue habe mitbringen lassen. 3 versenkt und einer abgebissen. Pep schickt einen fetten Drachenkopf und einen Barracuda von Albert. Ich fahre dann irgendwann zu den beiden und will mal angucken wie die es machen. Fast genau so wie wir.... es liegt am roten Boot, wie Pep feststellt. Albert erzählt allerdings auch, dass er seit 5 Monaten mit BM jiggt und jetzt den ersten Fisch mit dem Barrakuda gefangen hat. Ist allerdings auch kein sonderlich großer. 
Wir quatschen ein bisschen, fischen zusammen ein wenig und fahren dann zur Maza während die mit ihren Kumpels in ne Bucht sausen um zu essen. 
An der Maza hinterlassen wir noch einen Blackminnow, den 4. und haben nun nur noch meinen pinken. Ich entschließe mich, da wir ja nun hier sind, einen Ausflug hinter die Maza zu machen. Auf dem Weg zu einer Gruppe Sturmtauchern habe ich nömlich ein paar tiefe Echos gesehen. Fahre über ein Riff oder so drüber und nun werden die 160gr Damikis abgelassen. 
Die Teile sausen in 70 oder 80m Tiefe und mein Papa hat erstmal einen Instanthänger. Geht aber wieder lose. 
Ich habe das Gefühl eines bisschen größeren Widerstands. Aber bei dem in der Tiefe an der Rute sauschweren Damiki keine Ahnung. Aber Tatsache, ich hab was gefangen. Es ist ne Premiere: ein Fahnenbarsch (_Anthias anthias_) Der ist zwar nur so groß wie der Damiki und nichtmal so schwer, aber ein tolles Tier. Orange, mit einem tollen Muster. Der ist natürlich nach der Reise aus 80m Tiefe hin. Mein Papa holt auch mal hoch und hat ne Koralle am Haken  Wie geil, die kommt auch mit, zwar nur eine weiße. Wir machen noch ein bisschen was, auf max. 90m Tiefe, aber die Drift ist mit dem Wind heftig und das ist auch ziemlich anstrengend mit dem Köder. Das sollte dann auch der einzige Fisch bleiben. Lächerlich. 

Aber es wurde kein Dentex gefangen. Wo sind die hin? Wir vermuten, dass Laichzeit ist und die deshalb woanders sind. Keine Ahnung, sie sind jedenfalls nicht da.


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man du machst es ja wieder spannend#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt haben wir noch 2 Tage eh wir abreisen müssen. Die wollen wir voll ausnutzen. Allerdings haben wir Dentex und Jiggen jetzt abgehakt, das läuft nicht momentan und es ist alles voller Netze. 

Wir wollen uns jetzt auf Palometta konzentrieren. Da ist ja klar, dass es welche gibt. 

Wir schreiben den Montag, 1. Juni, mein Geburtstag. Hennes VIII alles geben! 

Wieder Trolling. Ein bisschen habe ich mich zuvor mit Pep ausgetauscht, wo und wie tief wir es versuchen sollten. Immerhin wussten wir jetzt schonmal ungefähr wo die Fische stehen. Wir starten wieder mit dem Curri, haben den Köder in 2m Tiefe und sind auf wechselnden Tiefen um 10m gesamt. 

Irgendwann sehe ich ein Stück tiefer etwas komisches. Zwei kleine Dreiecke, wie Stöcke funkeln dort, aber dann ist eins weg. Vielleicht sind das ja keine Stöcke. Sieht als wir näher kommen aus wie ne Flosse vom Mondfisch. Ich fahre drauf zu, will aber trotzdem mal einen Stickbait reinwerfen, Don Belones Zeit ist gekommen. Ich werfe ihn in unmittelbare Nähe. Führe ihn mit hochfrequentierten, leichten Schlägen. Und dann das Adrenalinkickgefühl schlechthin, wenn auf einmal Bewegung rein kommt und ein Schwall hinter deinem Köder hergeht. Ich fahr aber genau drauf zu und kann den Köder nicht mehr beschleunigen... Ich sehe wie verdammt nochmal FÜNF Palomettas abdrehen und in der Tiefe verschwinden. Da sind grad 5 Palos um die 5kg hinter meinem Köder her und ich kann den Köder nicht auf Speed bringen, weil ich drauf zu fahre. Aber Leute der Adrenalinkick ist unbeschreiblich  Sie sind da, auf 12m. 
Wir schleppen siebenhundert mal gefühlt darüber, aber sie beißen nicht. Kannste nix machen, wenns nicht sein soll. 

Ich mache mal noch ein paar Versuche mit nem Popper um zu schauen ob sich nicht doch mal ein Blue überreden lässt an einer Ecke wo man Sardinen sehen konnte zuvor. Nada. Dann kommt Dieter vorbei und wir daddeln ein bisschen. Er hat auch nix... 

Wir schleppen dann weiter und weiter. Kilometerweise und nix passiert. Aber was will man machen. Man beginnt schon am Köderfisch zu zweifeln, doch der sah immer gut aus. Irgendwo weiß man ja dass es so funktionieren müsste. Er dreht nicht, flankt ein bisschen, aber ist gut. 

Es wird immer welliger und schon nervig, der Wind aus Süd dreht auf. Das ist sommertypisch, die Thermik. 

Ich fahre nochmal näher an Land und dann rumst es auf 8m gewaltig, fisch nimmt gut in der ersten Flucht, ich such die Gopro, mach sie an und mein Papa übergibt mir die Rute, als der Fisch wieder nimmt. 
Das muss ne Palo sein, die erste Flucht ist aufm Video garnicht drauf und die 2. ist nur zu erahnen. Also nicht wundern warum der Fisch im Video eigentlich so wenig kämpft. Ich kann danach nämlich ganz gut Schnur gewinnen und der Fisch kommt auch einmal hoch, springt aber nicht. Also kein Blue. 
Als er dann ran kommt sehe ich den gestreiften langen Körper des Barrakudas. Was für einer! Das ist ne echte BigMama!!! 

Das Keschern ist schon schwierig weil der garnicht ganz in unseren wirklich großen Kescher passt. Aber mein Papa kriegt das hin. Da ist unser Glück endlich wieder, danke Hennes für dieses überragende Geburtstagsgeschenk! 




Der mit Abstand größte Barrakuda, den wir gefangen haben. Stolze 112cm und 6kg. Das ist das doppelte von meinem bisherigen PBB. Saugeil. Wir schreiben 2 Uhr mittags, da geht noch was! 
Neuen Köderfisch montiert. Wieder Strecke gemacht, dort wo der Barrakuda war in dem Areal. Auf der Rückstrecke ein leichter Kontakt in der Rute, Anfasser? Stück weiter, umgedreht und wieder drüber. _Wieder Anfasser!  Hängt aber nicht #q Der Köderfisch ist sauber zweigeteilt und der hintere Teil hängt noch quer am Haken. Vermutlich Palo. Jetzt hab ich aber keinen Standardköderfisch mehr. Mein Papa hat seinen 60cm Hornhecht noch mitgenommen, den er mal vor nem Jahr gefangen hat und der unser Eisfach seitdem blockiert. Der soll mal weg. 
Also wird der jetzt angehangen, sowas funktioniert schon auch. Da braucht man sich nicht um kleine Fische sorgen, das ist eben mal ne richtige Mahlzeit die da vorbei geschwommen kommt. Lässt sich gut montieren. Fahren noch einige male über den Spot an dem es die 2 Bisse gab, aber es kommt nix mehr. Es ist mächtig Südwind und der Rückweg dauert trollenderweise 3h. Also Rückweg antreten. Wir schleppen durch die Wellen, kriegen natürlich auch mal ne Dusche ab. Es ist schön kühl, es haben sich Wolken gebildet durch den Dunst. Wir kommen dann nach ereignislosen anderthalb Stunden am surfenden Dieter vorbei, wie er uns am nächsten Tag berichtet. Flussmündung vom Fluvia. Wassertiefe ist ca 9m und den Köder haben wir in 5 oder 6m Tiefe. Biss... hängt nicht, weiter trollen. Geschätzt 15sek später wieder Biss, hängt wieder nicht. Meine Fresse. Trotzdem weiter, der hat ja grad auch nen 2. mal gebissen. 100 oder 150m weiter sag ich meinem Papa er soll einholen zum kontrollieren. Beim Einholen Biss!!!! Fisch kommt direkt nach oben und springt, Bluefish! Der kämpft ganz gut und springt mehrfach, ich komm an den Kescher nicht dran, es ist sehr wellig, also nehm ich das Gaff. Der Blue schwimmt ums Boot herum außerhalb meiner Reichweite, verhakt sich fast im Rutenhalter, was ich aber noch verhindern kann und ist dann in guter Position. Ich brauche ungelogen mehrere Versuche eh das Gaff endlich sicher sitzt, weil das Biest so harte Schuppen hat. Das war noch ganz schön spannend. Aber dann kommt der 80cm Blue mit 5kg doch noch ins Boot. Benny, der ist für dich zum Vorfreuen #h





Das Interessante, zwischen dem ersten und dritten Biss lagen über 100m Strecke, aber sicher der selbe Fisch. Und das auf einen 60cm Köderfisch, brutal was die Bluefishe anrichten, total zerlegt das Teil. Der Blue hing gut, im Maulwinkel und Zunge mit allen drei Spitzen des Drillings. Und ich kann euch auch zeigen warum wir beim Fischen mit Köderfisch ein Stahlvorfach benutzen. Dieter hat das bisher nicht benutzt, weil er meinte es gäbe noch keine Blues. Aber sie sind schon da, er soll den Stahl auspacken! Das hätte keine Monoschnur mitgemacht, auch nicht die Thunaschnur. 
Es war die Hälfte der Stahlfäden durch! 




Aber der hing auch genau so, dass das Stahlvorfach im Maulwinkel war |rolleyes
Damit gilt es den Tag abzuschließen. Es ist ja auch sauwellig geworden, während des Blues hats sogar geregnet. 
Ich werde eine Flasche guten Cava darauf ausgeben.

An der Slipstelle sind die vielen Angler, die es dort auf Doraden und Co probieren aus dem Häuschen über unseren Fang. 






Wir slippen, bringen das Boot und die Sachen weg, ehe es zum Einkaufen geht. Wir wollen noch eine Geburtstagspaella machen. Die ist dann aber erst zwischen 22 und 23 Uhr verzehrfertig  Aber mit selbstgefangenen Calamari und Sepia  

Ein saugeiler Geburtstag genau nach meiner Vorstellung!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke_Sp0V-8XY


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erstmal noch alles alles Gute nachträglich Dario. UND!
SUPER Fang an diesem Tag. Ich platze vor Neid glaub mir!
Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Fotos.

ICH WILL SCHLEPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|laola:


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Letzter Tag wieder Fischen! Was auch sonst, wenn die Bedingungen schon passen? Wir wollen die Palo. 
Wir starten wieder früh ab Sta Margarita. Vor der Hafeneinfahrt retten wir einen Flüchtling, eine Puppe von einem schwarzen Jungen. 
Die nehmen wir mit, als Galeonsfigur. Soll er Glück bringen, wir taufen ihn Chuchiolito. 





Wir fahren diesmal direkt durch in Richtung der Paloecke wo wir am Vortag was gesehen haben und alle anderen gefangen wurden. 

Wir wollen möglichst gute Chancen haben um wieder Palos zu sehen. Und das klappt sogar, mein Papa sieht was. Ich seh es nicht, aber fahre nach seiner Anweisung in die Richtung. Dann seh ichs auch. Diesmal bin ich schlauer, Don Belone ist montiert, ich nehm diesmal Gang raus und drehe bei. Soll unser Köfi doch absinken, für ne Palo auf Spinrute tu ich das. 

Ich feuere Don Belone zu den Fischen die dort sind, führe ihn wie gestern nur schneller. Wieder dieser Adrenalinkick wenn der Schwall hinterm Köder auftaucht. Doch sie wollen Don Belone nicht #q und drehen kurz vor dem Boot ab. Ich sehe 3 Palos. Man ich mach was falsch, montiere nen Popper, aber da geht auch nix drauf. Zig mal drüber geschleppt nix. 

Die scheinen da zu Schlafen oder so, sind dann nicht beißwillig. Wie ärgerlich! 

Trollen also weiter, den Köder jetzt tiefer, weil das am Vortag ja Erfolg brachte. 

Dann machts tock an der Rute, wieder und nochmal. 3 Anfasser hintereinander. Ich fahre weiter, nix mehr. Köderkontrolle ergibt nur ne leichte Ecke an der Heckflosse aber sonst kein Schaden, läuft noch. Selbe Strecke per GPS genau zurück. Baaaaatz knallt ein Fisch voll drauf. Mein Papa übergibt während der ersten Flucht an mich, der nimmt einige Meter und schlitzt aus. #q#q#q#q Das war 100% eine Palo. Mein Palotrauma geht weiter, meine 4. Palo am Haken und die 3. die ich verliere. Das gibts doch verdammt nochmal nicht! Köderfisch ist zerlegt. Neuer Köderfisch wird montiert, währenddessen kommt der Dieter vorbei und lässt unfreiwillig seine Köderfische frei. Jedenfalls muss er neue fangen fahren um an der Stelle auch sein Glück zu probieren. Wir schleppen noch einige male drüber, nada. Dann gehts in Richtung der Barracudafangstelle. Da kommt ein sehr langes Stück, das mein Papa kacke findet. Aber ich willst trotzdem trollen, wird da sicher auch was geben. Hatten bisher nur nie Glück. 
Und dann kommt wieder ein Anfasser, direkt hinterher nochmal, hängt und springt. Bluefish, ein kleiner. Saust auf unser Boot zu, sodass mein Papa fast nicht mit dem Kurbeln hinterherkommt. Halte den Kescher bereit, Fisch kommt und schlitzt anderthalb Meter vor dem Boot aus. |splat:|splat:|splat: 
Neuer Köder und weiter. 
Dann bei einer Kontrolle bemerkt, dass die erste Farbe quasi gerissen ist. Mit Riesenglück noch den Kram retten können. Farbe weggeschnitten, an die nächste alles montiert. An der Cudafangstelle wieder mit Wind zu kämpfen gehabt, Schnur sinkt durch, Hänger. Und die nächste Farbe reißt, scheeeeeeissssee! Da ist Vorfach, Köderfisch usw weg. Teurer Verlust und ärgerlich, denn ich kann es nicht ersetzen. Kann nur improvisieren. 
Nehme 4-5m Thunavorfach und montiere da drann. Auf dem 3-Stündigen Rückweg aber nichts eingeschlagen. Der Köderfisch lief gut, denke an der Montage lags nicht. Kann aber sein. Fakt ist, die Schnur wird jetzt getauscht! Und neues Vorfach haben wir schon 2 Rollen bestellt. Habe nur noch 1 in Ersatz gehabt. 
Noch Glück gehabt, dass das nicht bei einem Fisch passiert ist. Das wär ärgerlich gewesen.

Tja das wars dann. Um euch das mal vor Augen zu halten, für die beiden Fische bin ich fast 100km getrollt. Das war also nicht mal so eben. Und insgesamt war der Urlaub sehr fischarm, hatte mir vom Livebaiten mehr versprochen. Aber naja die beiden Fische an meinem Geburtstag habens dann noch gerissen. 
Ende Juli gehts wieder los.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Erstmal noch alles alles Gute nachträglich Dario. UND!
> SUPER Fang an diesem Tag. Ich platze vor Neid glaub mir!
> Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Fotos.
> 
> ICH WILL SCHLEPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|laola:



Danke sehr!

Video hab ich auch noch eingefügt jetzt. 

Hast du denn nur dein Kayak? Paddel mal 100km


----------



## Andre´ (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse dass Du die geilen Fänge mit uns teilst, vielen Dank!!!!!!!
Das macht Spass zu lesen und versüsst einen den Tag , dickes Graaaaatz


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Dario noch leider nur Kajak:vik:

Aber täusch dich net.. ich fahr damit JEDEN Tag zig Kilometer und jogg zurück. Fit bin ich total.

Im August wenns Wetter mitmacht häng ich mal was totes an die Rute und paddel mal paar Stunden zwischen Muga und Fluvia.. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück|kopfkrat Falls nicht egal. Im September kommt ja dann zum Glück Boot mit Motor.

Nochmals vielen Dank für den Bericht Dario.. Sehr schön geschrieben#6

Ps Kannst du noch schreiben was du als Hauptschnur hast und was bei dir vor dem Stahl hängt?
Hab auf meiner Schleppmulti ne 0.50 Mono in weiss... Hast du noch Infos zur Montage mit was totem.. Was "läuft gut" kann ich mir vorstellen.. Aber wie machst das?


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola Companeros
Dario , tolle Berichte.der Barra ist wirklich grooooß. Und nee, ne Palo hab ich nicht mehr gefangen, und auch keine gesichtet. Bin natürlich auch mit Stahlvorfach unterwegs, nicht gut für Palos, geht aber wirklich nicht anders. 
Letzte zeit war hier super Wetter. Sonnig und total warm.die Fischerei war trotzdem recht mühsam. Bei den vielen Fischernetzen wundert mich das auch gar nicht. Wenn ich das hier sehe, das kann unmöglich ok sein für den Fischbestand. 
So vom Gefühl her sind nicht sehr viele Echos auf dem Fischfinder zu sehen. 
Nachdem wir uns auf dem Wasser getroffen hätte, ich glaub das erstemal., hatte da noch nen schönen Biss. Leider war meine Leine unklar. Der konnte nicht abziehen. Fisch total zerfetzt.  :r
wahrscheinlich ein blue.
Kleinfisch gabs eigentlich jeden Tag, aber meistens nicht einfach. 
Vor ein paar Tagen hat sich dann ein mittlerer Bluefisch direkt am Boot selbst released, so 3 bis 3,5 kg schätze ich mal. Fand ich nicht sooo schlimm, wollte die Blues sowieso schwimmen lassen. 
Ähh, muss jetzt eben einen Happen essen. 
Gleich kommt noch bisschen was


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter schneller essen und noch schneller tippen|uhoh:

Was heißt Leine unklar??


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, satt. 
Heute gabs keinen Fisch, aber gestern. 
Beim Schleppen ein starker Biss, und hängt. Es war gleich klar, dass das kein ganz kleiner war.
Ein guter Kämpfer. War natürlich wieder ein Bluefisch. Und      diesmal ging alles gut.Mit genau 5kg mein bisher bester. 
Weil der den Haken tief inhaliert hatte, musste ich den mitnehmen. 
Abends gabs dann Filet vom Blue , kross gebraten mit Salat und Baguette. 
Was soll ich sagen, richtig lecker. Dass Bluefisch nicht so toll für die Küche ist, kann ich also nicht mehr so bestätigen.
Dario,das muss wohl ein Zwilling von eurem Blue gewesen sein. 
Heute wars dann #q
erst mal gleich einen Jig versenkt. Dann ist mein Köfi anscheinend in ein Fischernetz geschwommen. Bombenfest. 
der beste Fang heute war eine schöne große blaue Ikeatüte.habe aber noch Glück gehabt, dass die den Prop nicht geschreddert hat.


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch Dieter toller Fisch. 

Und ps. gute Oberarme:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Abends gabs dann Filet vom Blue , kross gebraten mit Salat und Baguette.
> Was soll ich sagen, richtig lecker. Dass Bluefisch nicht so toll für die Küche ist, kann ich also nicht mehr so bestätigen.



Denk dran, vom Salat schrumpft der Bizeps! #6

Erstmal Petri! Schöner Fisch, ich weiß ja auch wie sie kämpfen. |rolleyes

Schlecht ist er auch nicht, finde ich. Vor allem frisch, aber frischer Fisch schmeckt immer! 
Denke, dass der einfach am Ebro zuviel im Mist rumschwimmt und zu viel davon frisst. Wir haben ja doch sehr klares Wasser hier. 

Dass du dich über einen Jig ärgerst, die Sorgen hätte ich gerne!

PS: Die armen Blues werden jetzt doch nicht mehr released?


----------



## whatup (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow! 

Dickes Petri Männers. Geile Berichte, schöne Bilder, super Fänge! 

Freu mich für Euch! 

Gruß,
whatup


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Denk ich auch mal. 
Frisch aus einigermaßen sauberem Wasser schmeckt am  besten. 
Meinen Bizeps solltet ihr erst mal im September sehen. 
Ich sage nur Bonito Arm. Leider nur der eine.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haha geh mal Thunfische angeln, dann sprechen wir uns nochmal


----------



## broki (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

schön das so rege berichtet wird.. Petri an alle die gefangen haben! #6


scorp du hast wider ne PN..

Gruss und TL


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau julian hab ich gesehen. Ich liege aber grad flach und wollte mir später mehr Zeit dafür nehmen. Ich denke mal es eilt nicht.


----------



## broki (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Jau julian hab ich gesehen. Ich liege aber grad flach und wollte mir später mehr Zeit dafür nehmen. Ich denke mal es eilt nicht.




Kein Ding.. lass dir Zeit

Nein eigentlich nicht. Aber du kennst das ja wenn einem das Fieber packt |rolleyes


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo #h.

Gruß an an alle und dankeschön für die tollen Berichte.
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.
Da macht das lesen wieder richtig Spaß.

Werde mir dann noch so einige Gedanken machen müssen über die Köderwahl. Das meiste ging ja wohl auf Naturköder.
Bin ja eigentlich der Kunstköderfan und Spinnfischer.
DonBelone hat aber einmal fast funktioniert.

VG

Wie sieht den eure Schleppmontage aus, ich meine speziell das Vorfach und die Haken, damit das ganze richtig gerade läuft. Danke für Tips.


----------



## ulfisch (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri an alle, 
 bin gerade down aber vielleicht wird's heute noch mal was mit Schleppen....leider der letzte Tag:c#q


----------



## Krallblei (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gott schmeiss Zeitmaschine vom Himmel. Ich will nach Spanien. Sehnsucht!!! Überlege den ganzen Tag ob ich an der Zweitrute mit dem Kajak nen Wobbler schleppen soll oder nen Popper.
Bin nur körperlich in Deutschland anwesend :c

Sorry fürs offtopic


----------



## Mett (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Als stiller Mitleser auch von mir ein Petri an alle und ein großes Danke für die tollen Berichte :m

@ Krallblei - ich verstehe dich nur allzu gut, hab mir sogar einen Web-Countdown eingerichtet um mich noch mehr zu quälen #q


----------



## Krallblei (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett

Dafür brauch ich kein Internet. Der Countdown Sekundenzähler läuft bei mir im Kopf automatisch. Leider bis 6 Stellen nach dem Komma#q#q#q#q#q


Bucht von Roses:l:l:l


----------



## Salt (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey...Congrats den erfolgreichen Fängern!

 Schöner Barrasaurus Scorp#6 und Petri zum Palo Dieter:k


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wollte mich nochmal zu brokis Bericht melden, weil ich im Urlaub keine Bilder angucken konnte. Sehr schöne Spots, die du dort zeigst. Ich denke, da ist Potential, wenn man die richtige Zeit erwischt. Leider kann man das als Urlauber nicht planen. Bei uns ist meist der Herbst. Aber nie genau vorherzusagen. Momentan zum Beispiel ist ne relativ tote Zeit. Es geht so gut wie nix, nur beim Trollen kann man was fangen aber auch das ist sehr zäh. Hoffe, dass Dieter noch eine Palo rauszieht, wäre eigentlich sehr schade wenn nicht. (Aber lass mal deinen Downrigger weg |kopfkrat )

Danke nochmal für das durchweg positive Feedback, macht echt Spaß sich hierfür zu engagieren. 
Auch mein Youtube Channel läuft besser als gedacht. Habe jetzt nach einem halben Jahr schon 4350 Aufrufe und 32 Abonnenten, weiter so


----------



## broki (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die sehen teilweise besser aus als sie sind.. die Ostküste ist halt nicht ganz so interessant für Uferangler.. Wäre lieber im Westen geblieben und hätte mich dann in Richtung Norden bewegt. Aber wie du sagst lässt sich nicht immer planen.. und das Wetter schon garnicht.


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kann nur bestätigen, es läuft unerwartet zäh. 
Wetter war super, fischen nicht. 
Jetzt kommt wohl ein Wetterumschwung, Regen Gewitter Wind, hohe Wellen. Könnte auch schwierig bleiben. 
Dario, ein Downrigger ist das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## ulfisch (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Jungs,
bin wieder da:c
Vielleicht schaffe ich heute meinen Bericht.
Insgesamt war es für die kurze Zeit ein guter Angelurlaub und gelernt habe ich auch wieder was


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hört sich vielversprechend an! Mach dir keinen Stress


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Kann nur bestätigen, es läuft unerwartet zäh.
> Wetter war super, fischen nicht.
> Jetzt kommt wohl ein Wetterumschwung, Regen Gewitter Wind, hohe Wellen. Könnte auch schwierig bleiben.
> Dario, ein Downrigger ist das eigentlich nicht.



Hattest du etwa erwartet, dass du eine Palo nach der nächsten rausziehst? #h|rolleyes


----------



## Krallblei (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erwartet vielleicht nicht. Aber bestimmt gehofft 

Legen wir unsere Hoffnung auf den September.
Gestern mit Kollegen telefoniert. Er möchte jeden Tag rausfahren.
Kann mir das Theater mit Frau schon gut vorstellen |bla:


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein, jeden Tag ne Palo zu fangen hatte ich nicht erwartet. 
Das bezieht sich vor allem auf die kleinen Fischis.
Das ist so anders als im letzten Jahr um diese Zeit. Da war das Meer voll mit kleinerem Fisch, jedenfalls an manchen Stellen. Jetzt an den gleichen Stellen nichts als Wasserwüste. Jigging z.B. extrem wenig Bisse.
dabei ist das Wasser sehr warm und fischen sollte eigentlich immer besser werden.Tuts aber nicht. Wird stattdessen immer schwieriger. 
Als das Wasser kühler war wars besser. 
Weil im Meer nix los ist fischen wir schon im Fluss.habe da Heute  ein paar Doradas gefangen. Kollegen die es am Meer vom Strand aus versucht haben, nada.
Verkehrte Welt. |uhoh:

Bin mal gespannt ob sich das über den Rest des Jahres fortsetzt.hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## ulfisch (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi,
wie ich schon angekündigt hatte, war ich diesmal in der zeit relativ eingeschränkt.
Nach 4 Tagen Konstantinopel und einer Nacht Thessaloniki waren wir endlich(mit Freunden) auf der Insel.
Am Ankunftstag war nicht an Boot mieten zu denken aber ich warf ein wenig mit 30Gr. Jigs von den Felsen was mir eine prächtige Möwe einbrachte, zusammen mit meinem Kumpel befreiten wir sie wieder was sie mit einem Biss in meinen Finger quittierte|supergri



Am 3. Tag mietete ich dann endlich ein Boot.
Ich nehme dann immer meine leichte Rute(die erfolgreichste)
mit, Schleppe bis zu uns(ca. 1NM) die Küste entlang und lade dann das restliche Zeug ein(2. Rute und Bier und so#t)

Als ich auf höhe des Fischereihafens war(400m vor unserer Bucht) ging schon die Bremse|bigeyes
So schnell gings selten und noch nie so stark, die Schnur rauschte nur so von der Rolle und ich machte mir berechtigte Sorgen den Fisch inkl. Schnur zu verlieren.

Ich stellte die Bremse fast auf zu und hob die Rute, konnte die Flucht aber nur verzögern, mir bleib nichts anderes übrig als dem Fisch mit dem Boot ein Stück zu folgen.
Gott segne in diesem Fall Monoschnur und Parabolisch Aktion|supergri
sonst wäre der Fisch schon weg gewesen.

Ich konnte fahrend wieder ca. 30m gewinnen und hatte so bessere Karten auf der Hand, mit steil aufgestellter Rute und fast geschlossener Bermse, pumpte ich den Fisch näher.

Als er näher kam, ging es von neuem los aber diesmal hielt ich voll dagegen und er gewann weniger als ich nehmen konnte, dann sah ich ihn zum 1. mal, ein kleiner Thun oder ein größerer Bonito bzw. mein größter bisher:vik:.


Ich war voll mit Adrenalin, der Fisch machte noch 3-4 Fluchten unter dem Boot durch wo mir jedes mal der Hinter auf Grundeis ging, dann konnte ich den Kescher ansetzen und landete ihn.

Ich war völlig mit den nerven fertig und jubelte etwas(zu laut) und machte eine Happy dance





Auch wenn der Fisch "nur" 8cm länger war als mein bisher größter Bonito war er mindestens doppelt so schwer 1,5-2 Kg und mindestens dreimal so stark.

Ich war so stink froh und zufrieden, fiel doch ein erheblicher Teil des allgegenwärtigen Druckes weg.


Ich fuhr zu uns an den Strand wo mein Kumpel schon wartete denn er hatte mein Geplärre vom Haus aus gehört|bigeyes

Freudig brachte ich den Fisch nach oben und zeigte ihm jedem der da war, meine Freundin schlief noch als ich ihr ihn unter die Nase hielt:q.


Wir frühstückten erst mal und ,achten uns dann zu dritt auf den Weg, meine Freundin wollte noch nicht gleich.

Diesmal sollte mein Kumpel die Angel halten und ich steuerte.

Ich bin immer etwas nervös wenn ich Leute zum Angeln mitnehme, manch sind etwas ungeduldig und ich will ihnen ja immer einen Fisch an die Angel bringen

Doch der Tag war zu schön und an meinem Topspot kam der nächste Biss.
Wieder sauste die Bremse immer schneller und schneller, mein freund war sichtlich überfordert, ich nahm die Rute und beorderte ihn ans Steuer.
Wieder fuhren wir ein Stück hinterher um Leine zu gewinnen, als ich etwas zurück hatte übergab ich die Angel.

Morgen gehts weiter, das Video Hochladen klappt gerade nicht
Kali nixta


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ist echt merkwürdig. Jiggen kannste komplett vergessen, nur standorttreue Fische. 
Im August wirds besser!

Vermutlich waren einfach zu viele Thune unterwegs, die alles weggefressen haben  Denn davon gabs dies Jahr echt viel.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Freut mich dass es bei die besser lief! Ist das denn jetzt ein Little Thunny? Oder eine Melva? Auxis thazard. 
Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## Krallblei (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den kurzen Bericht. Weiter so bin neugierig


Dario wann geht es bei dir wieder runter??

Bin ab 22.8 paar Tage unten und ab 12.9 wieder 10 Tage.

Gruss


----------



## ulfisch (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Griechen nannten ihn "Orchidia" keine Ahnung, ihm fehlen aber die schwarzen Punkte der Bonitos

[edit Mod: video-link entfernt]














Rest folgt später


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ulfisch,
na Petri heil.
Was war der Köder?
Kann das Video nicht laden (ist privat), auch nicht nach Anmeldung.


----------



## Mett (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Kann das Video nicht laden (ist privat), auch nicht nach Anmeldung.



Bei mir genauso


----------



## Andre´ (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Fische , Super !


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hab den video-link aus   			#*2631* mal entfernt.
ich denke, der ist kaputt.
sollte es tatsächlich ein nicht öffentlich zugängiges video sein, dann darf es im AB auch nicht verlinkt werden.


ansonsten petri #6


----------



## ulfisch (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> hab den video-link aus   			#*2631* mal entfernt.
> ich denke, der ist kaputt.
> sollte es tatsächlich ein nicht öffentlich zugängiges video sein, dann darf es im AB auch nicht verlinkt werden.
> 
> ...



Ach ich habe es bei Youtube hochgeladen und da "privat" angeklickt#c dachte das macht nichts, vielleicht kann ich es ändern, sorry Jungs,


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du Held!


----------



## tabasco75 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfisch
sehr schöne Fische! Es sieht nach "Euthynnus alletteratus" aus, bin aber nicht 100% sicher.
@scorp10n77 & @t-dieter26
sehr schöne Berichte und Fische! Danke.
Petri euch allen! 


Ich hab noch 4 Wochen bis zum Mittelmeer. Kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Little Thunny hat schwarze Flecken am Bauch. Denke, dass das Auxis thazard ist. Bei uns als Melva immer released.


----------



## ulfisch (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

so nun öffentlich
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3MqWrkbH24

Berichten werde ich demnächst weiter, keine Zeit, viel Arbeit


----------



## Jose (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> so nun öffentlich...



sehr schön, danke #6


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Ihr

Dario und Dieter und natürlich auch die anderen|wavey:


Ich würde mir gern für meine Penn Multi ne neue Schlepp/Bootsrute kaufen. Meint ihr die taugt was für Blue/Palo und alles andere grosse?
Die Rute sollte nicht allzu stark sein weil ich auch gerne bissl kämpfen möchte. Falls was beisst:q 
Gezogen werden sollen grosse Rappalaś und größere Köderfische.

Kennt jemand diese Rute. Ob 1,95m oder 2,25m??

Danke Euch#6

*Dega Exxpure® Megaforce Classic Pro 30 LB*


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"Dein Bier ist umgefallen Ule" NEEEEIN!!!#q#q#q#q Das musste dann aber noch üben, wer Bier verschenkt der wird gehängt!

Ist ja ne Saumiese Aktion mit der Rute. Dass du mit sowas trollen gehst  Mutig, der 4kg Dentex wird dir da auch Spaß bringen  

Aber finds sau gut, wenn du jetzt auch filmst


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hi Ihr
> 
> Dario und Dieter und natürlich auch die anderen|wavey:
> 
> ...



Ne du keine Ahnung. Nimmer die Marke gehört. 

Wenn du ne Palo auf nen großen Rapala fängst dann geb ich dir nen Bier aus. Never ever


----------



## broki (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> "Dein Bier ist umgefallen Ule" NEEEEIN!!!#q#q#q#q Das musste dann aber noch üben, wer Bier verschenkt der wird gehängt!
> 
> Ist ja ne Saumiese Aktion mit der Rute. Dass du mit sowas trollen gehst  Mutig, der 4kg Dentex wird dir da auch Spaß bringen
> 
> Aber finds sau gut, wenn du jetzt auch filmst




dachte genau das Selbe.. einfach nicht jammer wenn du dann einen guten Fisch verlierst..


----------



## broki (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn du ne Palo auf nen großen Rapala fängst dann geb ich dir nen Bier aus. Never ever [/QUOTE]

soll auch schon vorgekommen sein..


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, ich muss dann morgen mal nach Hause fahren. #q
Im Meer ist gar nicht mehr viel passiert. Eigentlich sollte es immer besser werden, war aber nicht so. 
Dafür haben wir im Fluss Wölfe gefangen. Nicht große, hat aber Spaß gemacht. Und lecker. 
Ule, amtlich schoene Fischchen. Glückwunsch. 
Wer hat wo Bier verschüttet? 
Benny: so wie Ules Trollingrute nix für 4+kg Dentex ist, ist deine evtl ein Besenstiel. Ich kenne die zwar nicht, aber 2m und 30lb, ich weiß nicht. ..
wenn du ne Palo beim Kukö Trolling fängst geb ich auch noch einen aus.....


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu.

Nix mehr gefangen auf dem Meer Dieter???

Nen Besenstiel kann ich nicht gebrauchen:q
Werd zum schleppen auf dem Kajak wohl die 2.70m Spinnangeln nehmen.
Eine ist ziemlich stabil und dürfte ne 30cm Meeräsche aushalten. Mit der anderen ziehe ich ne Sardine oder ähnliches hinter mir her.

Die grossen Wobbler brauch ich fürs Rote Meer.. 

Übringes hat sich heute ergeben  Ende August 5 Tage Empuriabrava und mitte September nochmal 10 Tage *superfreu*:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Dario und Dieter ich hab paar Savage Gear 4Play Lip Sculls in verschiedenen Größen. Damit lassen sich auch tote Köderfische montieren.. Wäre das was für die Bucht. Ich meine das geht ziemlich schnell. Fisch rein Angsthaken montieren und gut. ??????


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nunja das soll ja auch garnicht heißen, dass es nicht geht. Aber es gibt wenig Palos bei uns. Die letzten zwei Jahre wurden kaum welche gefangen. Deshalb hätte er sich das Bier damit verdient  

Ja Dieter du kannst nicht alles haben. Aber Wölfe nimmt man immer  Wünsche dir eine gute Heimreise. BTW auch keine Fangmeldungen von den Spaniern.

Ja Benny die soll keine 30cm Lisa halten sondern das was sie frisst! Ich angel lieber mit meinem Besen und kann dann der 20kg Palo Parole bieten. Herbst ist die beste Zeit! 

Ende August, bin auch gesamten August da. Dieter ist da meines Wissens nach auch da. Wird ja richtig Befischungsdruck. 

Ich kenn die Lipsculls nicht und weiß daher nicht wie stabil die sind. Selbe wie beim Besenstiehl. Ich brauch sie nicht. Fische mit Owner st66 Drillingen, also stabil. Hab mir mal bei nem Denton auf nen Minnow die Haken zerlegt. Ich kanns mir einfach nicht erlauben einen Fisch wegen sowas zu verlieren.


----------



## Trickyfisher (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Kollegen
Ich häng mich hier ma mit einer frage an, da sich in diesen Trööt wohl die meisten Experten für meine Frage rumtreiben.
In 2 Wochen geht´s nach Teneriffa auf Urlaub und da muß natürlich Angelgerät mit.
Ca. 100m von unseren Apartment gibts eine schöne Mole und dort möchte ich mich mal im "Rock Jigging" versuchen.
Als Gerät hätte ich:
Eine 4 teilige Spinnrute, 270cm, WG 20-50gr.
Rolle ist eine Penn Slammer 360 mit 0,18er WFT Plasma.
Als Köder habe ich mir Williams Gyro Jigs in 40 und 50gr. besorgt, dazu habe ich noch einige kleinere Jigs in 10-30gr.
Passt das Gerät so, oder ist es zu stark-zu schwach?
Welches Vorfach soll ich nehmen, FC welche Stärke, ev. Stahlvorfach davor, immerhin gibts dort Barracudas, Bluefish und andere Beisser?
Und wie soll ich die Williams Gyro Jigs am besten führen?
Hat es Sinn auch noch Gummifische mitzunehmen?
Ok, danke schon mal und haut bitte rein
TL
Johannes


----------



## Krallblei (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter und Dario da im August. Ja des hört sich doch spannend an :m

Naja ich werd mir noch was überlegen in Sachen Ruten.

Wenn ihr ein blaues Kajak seht das bin ich:vik: 
Würd mich freuen dich mal zu treffen. Dieter kenn ich schon.

Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn du die Jigs benutzt, kein Stahlvorfach. Wenn du nen Einzelhaken hast sollte das noch sicherer sein als mit nem Drilling, aber ich denke dass deine Rute evtl zu leicht ist. Sprich, dass du beim Jiggen zu sehr in die Rute arbeiten musst.

Es gibt ja auch sonst kaum blaue Kayaks. Aber wenn du mein Boot erkennst, dann werd ich schon ein Auge auf blaue Kayaks um mich herum haben. Kannst ja mal winken, oder wir gehen mal zusammen fischen. Weiß aber da noch nicht, wie man das wohl machen würde am besten.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario einfach anrufen. Ich wäre dann gleich da. Egal wo#hWürde gern mal den "Hennes" streicheln:m
Hoffentich passt das Wetter im August. Bin ja nur Samstag bis Mittwoch da.

Falls nicht wir fahren ja beide öfters im Jahr. Man wird sich schon mal treffen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja vielleicht kriegen wir das ja mal hin, dass du den Hennes streicheln darfst  

Ist nicht die beste Zeit, aber man könnte ein wenig auf Palo trollen oder auf Dentex. Muss eben das Wetter passen und so. Bin ja auch nicht allein da und hab grad ne fette Kühlbox gekauft die erstmal Sitzplätze einbüßt  

Aber wir können gern mal schauen |bla:


----------



## Krallblei (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zur Not bindet mich einfach an der Seite an ... Kajak ist gut stromlinienförmig.. Also keine Eigernordwand


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schleppangeln bedeutet nicht, dass wir dein Kayak schleppen und du Angelst. Da kannste mal schön ein bisschen Rudern!


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Für alle ambitionierten Hobbyköche mit Italienischkenntnissen hab ich hier mal ein echtes Leckerbisschen. Ist aber ehe was für Leute die entweder abnehmen wollen oder risikofreudig sind. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxT5KdVFrOc

Ich weiß nicht wie man auf die Idee kommt, dass man Quallen essen müsse :c:q


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Berichten werde ich demnächst weiter



Hau mal in die Tasten :g


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist aber auch echt nix los hier. Sind alle in Hitzestarre verfallen. 

Noch 3 Wochen


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schau auch jeden Tag und hoffe was zu lesen:c

Dario du Glücklicher. Ich hock hier noch bis 21.8.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hello guys,

Bin jetzt auf Aegina im saronischem Golf Griechenland.
Bedingungen sind schlecht, wie für Juli zu erwarten war.
Die Einheimischen klagen auch auf hohem Niveau, fangen nichts.
Vom Ufer aus leider sehr flach und keine Aktivitäten.
Hatte es ein paar mal probiert.

Gestern Tag Eins vom Boot.
Zwei Stunden trolling nichts, haben uns dann ins Tiefe verzogen.
Haben an einem Berg, hier steigts von tief auf 70 Meter an, gejigt.
Gruß an Dario, Köder Tipps waren gut  Jugalo Castingjig und Blackminnow 160.
Hatte mehrere zaghafte Bisse auf beide, BM mit mega Bissspur (6 Löcher).
Leider ist nur ein Petermänchen bei rausgekommen.
Morgen dann die nächste Tour, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
VG


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Glück für die nächsten Angeltage.#:


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du wirst wohl den ein oder anderen BM zerbissen bekommen. Führung scheint demnach ja zu stimmen. Rauswerfen, absinken lassen. Dann 3-4mal anreißen und wieder runter. Die großen Fische schlucken ihn ganz. Hoffe, dass du einen Fang präsentieren kannst. Und den Gummi am Kopf festkleben, dann überlebt er den Fisch sogar. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok.
Danke für die Tipps.
Wind hat auch etwas nachgelassen, so können wir die gesamte Insel beharken.
Mir ist warm.
VG


----------



## Promachos (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf Aigina - ich beneide dich, du Glücklicher!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Daß es nicht einfach wird wusste ich ja .|kopfkrat
Unterschiedliche Bedingungen beim Spinnen, Morgens scheint noch Woba zu gehen, Abends einige Aktivitäten. Habe nen Mini Barsch gefangen. Zwei Nachläufer haben kurz vorm Ufer abgedreht (Woba).

Tag zwei vom Boot.
Echt verhext. Nach kurzem Jiggingstop haben wir mehrere Touren getrollt ohne Erfolg. Hatten auch kaum Echos auf dem Lot.

Was habt Ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer, Teilt es mir mit.
Bis jetzt Nichts .
Überlege noch ob ich weiter schreibe .

So nun Wochenende, Fischfreie Zeit .#h
VG


----------



## Nightfall (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dr.Spinn,

Ich kenne Aegina auswendig. Mein Heimgewässer für viele viele Jahren.
Leider bist im schlechtesten Saison für Trolling/Spinnfischen da !

Topp periode für Trolling ist Juni (Baracudas, Gabelmakrelen, usw). August (zuerst kommen Tonnenweise die Makrelen. mann fängt sie mit Hegene, dann folgen ende August die Kleine Bonitos und im September die Goldmakrelen) die kleine Thunartigen bleiben bis Anfang Winter.

Wolfsbarsche gibt es viele und grosse im Winter. Im sommer gibt sie einzelne und in Portiongrosse (oft sind Aquakulturflüchtlinge).

Im Juli die einzige trolling die es lohnt ,ist die Tieftrolling für Zackenbarschartige und dentex (und jigging auch, ich habe aber keien Jigging erfahrung). Mann muss aber die Tiefe und Orte kenne.
Die beste region für das ist Südöst (von Perdika bis Portes).

Wenn du länger bleibst im August, du kannst für bonitos und falls die Goldmakrelen früh angekommen sind, an diese Strecke versuchen:
Vom Aegina Haupthafen Richtung Insel Ipsili (Nordwest), dann zwischen Insel Ipsili und der kleine Insel oben rechts fahren, wenden und zuruck.
Vor allem im Aug - Sept ist ein Toppstrecke für Bonitos und Goldmakrelen.

Was kannst du noch im Juli machen: 
Spinnfischen für Sommerwolfsbärschen und alle Barschartige, du Kannst im Norden versuchen (es gibt viele kleine Hafen zwischen Souvala und Vagia).
Im Aegina kommen viele Hornhechte aber normalerweise Mitte Aug - Sept. Du kannst trotzdem versuchen.

Falls du lust auf Ansitzangeln hast, Norden ist gut für Dorade, am Abend kannst du fast überall Meeraale fangen (Conger).

Falls ich weiterhelfen kann sag mir Bescheid und nächstes mal mach dein Ausflug ende August - September |supergri

Gruss,

Alex

PS: Petermänchen gibt es sehr viele, aufpassen


----------



## glavoc (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Superposting Nightfall ! Besser und genauer bekommt er es nirgendwo wie hier, von dir im anglerboard! 
μπράβο !!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Alex,
danke für deine Tipps, ist echt lieb gemeint.
Deine Erfahrungen decken sich genau mit meinen.
Ich bereise die Insel auch schon seit 8 Jahren.
Bin hier mit einem einheimischem Sportfischer befreundet, mit Boot, Echolot, GPS-Kartenplotter, einschließlich Top guiding .
Ja haben in Tiefen von 50-70-100 Meter gejigt.
Trolling auf den bewährten Touren 45-55 Meter.
Den Bereich um Portes kenne ich sehr gut (Mahi, Gabel und Zackenbarsch  ), kamen aber wegen dem Wind nicht dorthin, Boot ist etwas zu klein für diese Wellen.
Ja August ist Top, konnte ich mir leider nicht anders aussuchen.
Wir versuchen das beste draus zu machen.
Morgen geht's wieder los.
Den Rest der Woche dann auffrischen Wind :-( .
Nochmals danke. Das war sehr ausführlich, einfach auf den Punkt gebracht.
VG


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Vom Aegina Haupthafen Richtung Insel Ipsili (Nordwest), dann zwischen Insel Ipsili und der kleine Insel oben rechts fahren, wenden und zuruck.



Das kenne ich noch nicht vielleicht mal ein Versuch Wert, auch wenn's die falsche Zeit ist.


----------



## Nightfall (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Das kenne ich noch nicht vielleicht mal ein Versuch Wert, auch wenn's die falsche Zeit ist.



Wenn du oft nach Aegina fährst. Du muss das versuchen. Vor allem im September ,ist topp für Mahis (nicht sehr grosse aber in Mengen). Du wirdst bestimmt nicht allein sein (die einheimische kennen die strecken gut).

Auch für Handfischen für Brassenartige, Petermännchen ,und andere Fische gibt es in der Nähe von Ipsili viele Orte.
Ein gezielter fisch ist http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/speciesSummary.php?ID=4581 . Ist klein aber super lecker, die meisten Fischer behalten es für sich selbst. Ist das einzige Mittelmeerfisch die in Griechenland mit Butter statt olivenöl gebraten darf :q und in Aegina wird oft eine ganz leichte Söße mit frischen Tomaten und Basilikum als beilage gemacht.

Portes war mein Lieblignort als ich noch unterwasser mit harpoon fischte. Es gibt Orte mit viele Sargos.

Es ist gut das du jmdm mit Boot kennst. :m

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Echt eine super Info die du da rausgehauen hast. Ist toll, wenn Informationen hier so geteilt werden. Großes Lob dafür. 

Ist auch interessant zu sehen, dass es Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede gibt. Bei uns war der Juni für Trolling saaaau schlecht.


----------



## Nightfall (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bei uns war der Juni für Trolling saaaau schlecht.



In Griechenland ist Juni immer ein Geheimtipp da im Mai das Sportangeln mit Netze, Langleine, harpoon verboten ist (das Kommerzielfischen ist aber leider erlaubt). Es gibt aber immer bessere und schlechtere Junis :q


----------



## Gino (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, 
Heute morgen auf Kreta/Rethymnon einen 84er Barrakuda und einen 48er WOB gefangen :vik:
Abendessen für heute gesichert


----------



## Nightfall (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil Gino ! Gut gemacht.


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Gino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heute morgen auf Kreta/Rethymnon einen 84er Barrakuda und einen 48er WOB gefangen :vik:
> Abendessen für heute gesichert



Petri heil!


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Endlsch mal wieder ein Fisch! Petri!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Gino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heute morgen auf Kreta/Rethymnon einen 84er Barrakuda und einen 48er WOB gefangen :vik:
> Abendessen für heute gesichert



Petri Heil und guten Appetit


----------



## Gino (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke! 
Heute morgen selbe stelle selber Ort aber leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## Nightfall (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du die Möglichkeit am gleichen Ort, 1-2 Std vor Sonneuntergang und manche Std in der  Nacht zu angeln ? Dann hast du noch bessere Chancen, und WoBas kommen auch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0_lD10B8Ts


----------



## Gino (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Hast du die Möglichkeit am gleichen Ort, 1-2 Std vor Sonneuntergang und manche Std in der  Nacht zu angeln ? Dann hast du noch bessere Chancen, und WoBas kommen auch.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0_lD10B8Ts



Ja, werden wir in den nächsten tagen mal in Angriff nehmen#6


----------



## Nightfall (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gut.
Von deien photos, ich vermütte du hast sie zwischen den Fortezza Burg und das Stadion gefangen (Em.Kefalogianni str) ? Östlich von Hafen. Wo ich es mit Rot markieert habe.

Hast du auch Versuche auf die Grüne region( wo es noch tiefer ist) gemacht  ?

Petri Heil und ich hoffe auf viele mehr Fischphotos


----------



## Krallblei (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man die Fischbilder machen mich wieder ganz wuschig|supergri


----------



## Gino (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Gut.
> Von deien photos, ich vermütte du hast sie zwischen den Fortezza Burg und das Stadion gefangen (Em.Kefalogianni str) ? Östlich von Hafen. Wo ich es mit Rot markieert habe.
> 
> Hast du auch Versuche auf die Grüne region( wo es noch tiefer ist) gemacht  ?
> ...



Haben die Fische ziemlich mittig von deinen grünen Makierungen gefangen.


----------



## Nightfall (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Gino schrieb:


> Haben die Fische ziemlich mittig von deinen grünen Makierungen gefangen.



Guter Ort 
Mitte August - Anfang September am gleichen Ort ist gut für Mahis


----------



## Nightfall (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und die Tiefenkarte für dich


----------



## Promachos (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Nightfall,

du scheinst dich ja ein bisschen in Hellas auszukennen. Kannst du mir sagen, ob die Gegend um Timbaki (Südküste von Kreta) ein gutes Angelrevier für das Spinnfischen von der Küste aus ist?

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## Nightfall (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Nightfall,
> 
> du scheinst dich ja ein bisschen in Hellas auszukennen. Kannst du mir sagen, ob die Gegend um Timbaki (Südküste von Kreta) ein gutes Angelrevier für das Spinnfischen von der Küste aus ist?
> 
> ...



Hallo Promache,

persönlich oder durch freunde kenne ich mich mit diesen Region nicht. In der direkt gegend die aussenseite von Kokkino Pyrgos HAfen sieht die einzoige verspechende Ort (die Tiefe sind um 7-10m).

Wenn du auto hast du kannst nach Matala gehen die nicht weit entfernt ist. Auf die felsen links und rechts vom Strand, gibt es Orte wo wenige Mtr von der Küste 20+ m tief ist. Es ist auch  ideal für Shore Jigging.

Die Strecke von Matala bis Kaloi Limenes gilt als eine der Fischreichste Regionen , es gibt aber ganz wenige Orte wo es ein Strasse gibt (und bei "Strasse" meine ich, etwas ähnliches wie eine Strasse :q )

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Promachos (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Besten Dank, Alex!#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Gino (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Und die Tiefenkarte für dich



Danke für die Karte! 
Die Tage sind wir mobil, also falls jemand noch Tips hat wo wir gut angeln können auf Kreta immer her damit.|wavey:


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Hafen (Meerseite) von Chania ist ein Hotspot dort angelt auch Markos Vidalis


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also auf Aegina momentan nichts los hier.
Von der Küste nur Kleinfisch, keine Raubaktivitäten.
Beim Spinnen nur noch einen Mini Wolfsbarsch bekommen.

Das einzigste Revier wo es Rausfischen gibt ist der Hafen von Aeginastadt.
Hier rauben sie sogar am Mittag  direkt zwischen den Booten.

Tag3 vom Boot.
Haben 3 Stunden auf Zackenbarsch gejigt.
Keinen Biss kaum Echos.

Jetzt für die nächste Woche noch starker Wind und Wellen.
Stellen das Fischen erstmals ein.

Euch auf Kreta wünsche ich ein kräftiges Petri Heil.
Weiter so mit Wolfsbarsch und Cuda

@Nightfall, gibt es hier auch ne Stelle mit tiefem Wasser direkt am Ufer?
Ich kenne keine die man halbwegs erreichen kann, vielleicht hast du noch einen Tipps.


----------



## Promachos (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Gino schrieb:


> Danke für die Karte!
> Die Tage sind wir mobil, also falls jemand noch Tips hat wo wir gut angeln können auf Kreta immer her damit.|wavey:


 
Hallo Gino,

probier's doch mal um Timbaki. Das würde mich sehr interessieren.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Nightfall (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> @Nightfall, gibt es hier auch ne Stelle mit tiefem Wasser direkt am Ufer?
> Ich kenne keine die man halbwegs erreichen kann, vielleicht hast du noch einen Tipps.



Es sieht als ob du Aegina gut kennst aus. Die Stellen wo es direkt am Ufer ist sind normalerweise nicht mit auto, fahrrad usw zu erreichen.

Ich habe hier 3 Bilder hochgeladen. Vielleicht kennst du diese Orte schon aber es ist eine Versuch wert 

Anhang 1 (aeg1.jpg). Position 1. Nach dem Hafen von Perdika gibt des Zwei Stranden Klima und Klidi. Die Felsen rechts und links vom Strand sind viel ruhiger Touristenweise und relativ tief. Ich habe oft an beide Strände Meeräasche and Hornhechte gesehen, die hauptspeise deiner Ziele :q Aber wieder ehrlich gesagt nach Mitte Augusst hättest du viel bessere chancen.

Position 2. Falls du mit dem Boot in der gegend bist, es gibt ein Unterwasser Berg. Spitze ist auf 17 m und die linke setie steigt vom 80m ab und die rechte vom fast 200. Vorallem im September - November ein Hotspot für Bernsteinmakrelen und Thunfische (von Bonitos bis Giganten) falss du glück hast. Aber auch jetzt ist sicher eine Versuch für jigging wert.

Anhang 2 (aeg2.jpg) Du kennst dich mit Portes aus. Wenn du südlich gehst die tiefen sind 10-15m etwa 40m vom Ufer entfenrt. Wenn du ein weg findest (ich bin nicht 100% ob es auch per Fuss erreichbar ist) dann fangen die Tiefe mit fast 20-25m direkt am Ufer an (wo ich mit grün markiert  habe)

Anhang 3. Eine kleine Ausflucht nach Angistri. Auf die Westliche seite ist Aponisos. Wo ich es mit grün markerkiert habe sind die Tiefe fast am Ufer 25m. Im Winter kannst du dort auch Kalamaris vom Ufer fangen. Jetzt ist sicher eine Spinning, Shore Jigging versucht wert.

Aber wie gesagt im Juli ist Glück ein Faktor die du wirklich brauchst.

Petri heil !

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo ALEX, danke für die Info.
Muße ich mir noch überlegen.
Pos.2 und Anhang2 kenne ich gut.
Habe heute noch ne Stelle gefunden nördlich von vagia.
Da komme ich gut zu Fuß hin.
Ist zwar nicht besonders tief aber ich konnte einiges sehen.
Momentan da extreme Wellen, und Wellenbrecher, zwischen zwei Riffen
 und Kleinfisch.

Ich weiß das Ende August bis Oktober gut ist, geht sogar bis in den Dezember. Ließ sich bei mir nicht einrichten.
Ist auch ein Familienurlaub, Fischen nur nebenbei.

Danke für dein Feedback und deine Tipps.
Gruß Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am Mittwoch geht es los, alles ist erledigt und jetzt kann ich schonmal anfangen zu packen. Haben uns eine zweite Avet HX zum schleppen besorgt. Ein echt gutes Teil, bin gespannt ob ich sie direkt mit einer Palo vergolden kann. 

Fährt sonst noch wer weg? 

Von Pep wurde mir von einem 70kg Thun berichtet.... ein Foto hatte er aber nicht.


----------



## t-dieter26 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch so gut 3 Wochen..... :c
Aber dann :q
Die Quote für BFTs ist in Spanien schon längst wieder geschlossen und auch kein C&R mehr erlaubt.So stand es zu lesen von Leuten geschrieben ,die sich damit auskennen.Für mich aber egal,eigentlich und normalerweise,ähh.......70kg passen außerdem gar nicht in meinen Kühlschrank.
Der ging bestimmt ganz aus Versehen beim Bonito/Palofischen an den Haken....
Dario ,lasst mir noch was übrig.


----------



## Krallblei (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Pfff nächsten Mittwoch.....in 3 Wochen pffff

Ich komm in 4 Wochen für 5 Tage und im September nochmal für 10 Tage:vik:

Hoffentlich 15 Tage ohne Tramuntana dann heisst es #a#a#a....

So Gott will


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jungs, Thunaangeln ist nicht. Falsche Zeit, falsches Boot. Da muss mich schon jemand mitnehmen. 

Keine Sorge, in 4 Wochen bin ich auch noch unten   

Ich werde mich erstmal aufs Schleppfischen konzentrieren.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs,
also wirklich nicht viel los hier,
vom Ufer beim Spinnen noch einen kleinen Wolfsbarsch gefangen und einige Nachläufer gehabt. Das ganze zur Mittagszeit, Morgens nicht, Abends nichts, Nachts auch nichts.

So Wind hat nachgelassen, Tag 4 vom Boot.
Haben es nochmal mit Jiggen probiert.
So auf 50 Meter Tiefe.
Auf Metaljigs ging nichts, oder die waren zu schwer für diese Drift.
Bin dann auf BM160 umgestiegen. Das hat ganz gut gepasst.
Erster Biss gestreifter Zackenbarsch.


Danach erstmal den Gummi repariert.
Zwei kurze Anfasser gehabt, dann ein kleiner Pink Dentex.
Musste dann einen neuen Gummi montieren, irgendwie lassen die sich sehr schwer festkleben.?? Hat jemand Tipps?;+
So, wieder runter, wieder kurze Anfasser.
Dann ist was etwas Besseres eingestiegen, vom Drill her denke ich wieder ein Dentex, im Mittelwasser ist dann der Wirbelknoten gebrochen #q.
Das war leider der letzte BM, danach auf Metall keine Kontakte mehr.

Vielleicht machen wir am Mittwoch noch ne Tour.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier noch ne kurz Info zum Gerät, Reiserute 3teilig, passt in einen großen Koffer, also Fluggepäck.
Hatte mir ne Zenaq Rouf Expedition zugelegt, 2m, WG 20-70 gr.
Für diese Angelei Top Gerät, ob spinnen, jiggen (bis 120gr.), oder leichtes schleppen. Passend ne 3012h Daiwa dazu. Kann ich empfehlen.
Hatte noch ne Shimano Blue Romace Stickbait Stc mit, geht so, aber der Griff ist zu kurz und vom Boot ist die zu unhandlich.


----------



## Nightfall (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil Kay ! Schöner "Stira" und "Fagkri".


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dr. Spinn: Fettes Petri!


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt! Ich sag doch der Blackminnow funktioniert, hab nur selber noch nix damit gefangen   
Sehr fein, finde den Dentex garnicht so klein. Auf jeden Fall einen guten Appetit! 

Blackminnow ist echt nicht schwer festzukleben  Du musst nur nachdem du ihn montiert hast Sekundenkleber zwischen Kopf und Körper machen sodass alles gut fest ist. Das verhindert, dass beim Biss der Vinilo ins Maul rutscht und zerkaut wird. Aber das ist weicher Gummi, das hält nicht ewig. Man hat einen hohen Verschleiß auch insbesondere abgebissener Schwänze usw.  Freut mich dass dir mein Ködertipp was gebracht hat. Habe von Josep schon öfter mal gelesen, dass die MetalJigs manchmal nichts bringen wo die Gummis fängig sind.


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt! Ich sag doch der Blackminnow funktioniert, hab nur selber noch nix damit gefangen
> Sehr fein, finde den Dentex garnicht so klein. Auf jeden Fall einen guten Appetit!
> 
> Blackminnow ist echt nicht schwer festzukleben  Du musst nur nachdem du ihn montiert hast Sekundenkleber zwischen Kopf und Körper machen sodass alles gut fest ist. Das verhindert, dass beim Biss der Vinilo ins Maul rutscht und zerkaut wird. Aber das ist weicher Gummi, das hält nicht ewig. Man hat einen hohen Verschleiß auch insbesondere abgebissener Schwänze usw.  Freut mich dass dir mein Ködertipp was gebracht hat. Habe von Josep schon öfter mal gelesen, dass die MetalJigs manchmal nichts bringen wo die Gummis fängig sind.



Funktionieren eigentlich auch "normale" (Zander-)Gummifische mit Jigkopf??


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also es funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht nur der Black Minnow. Ich denke ja, nur dass du viel Gewicht brauchst. Der BM160 Jighead hat glaub ich 60gr. 
Vorteil bei denen ist, dass sie ein Hide the Hook System haben, der Haken ist also im Gufi und wird erst bei Druck rausgedrückt. Man hat also relativ wenig Hänger. 

Sehe aber echt keinen Grund, warum andere nicht auch funktionieren sollten. Wenn du mal beim Josep im Blog schaust, siehst du dass die auch verschiedene Fischen. www.pescacostabrava.es


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Funktionieren eigentlich auch "normale" (Zander-)Gummifische mit Jigkopf??



Ja andere werden sicher auch gehen, es gibt auch von anderen Herstellern ähnliche Systeme.
Mir hat aber der BM auf Anhieb gefallen Kopf und Haken.
Die Gummimischung funktioniert aber nicht mit jedem Sekundenkleber, oder es liegt am Klima.
Ja BM160 hat Standard einen 60gr. Kopf, reicht bei wenig drift und dünner Geflochtener bis Ca. 55Meter. Es gibt aber noch einen extra schweren Kopf.
Also das nächste mal decke ich mich damit ein.
VG


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab mitm BM schon bis 60m gefischt, dann wirds heikel. Prinzipiell finde ich es gut dass sie kürzlich noch einen schwereren Kopf auf den Markt geworfen haben. Gibt ja aber auch noch den 200er BM. 

Also ich hab das mit Pattex und Uhu problemlos kleben können und hält bombenfest. Muss man sogar mit nem Messer ran, wenn man den BM dem der Schwanz abgebissen wurde erneuern will.


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ich fahr dann mal nach Spanien.

Wer hier arbeitet eigentlich bei Actia?


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gute Fahrt und viel Erfolg die nächsten Wochen. Vorallem sturmfreieTage. Drück dir die Daumen. Schau mal wo die Bonitos sind. Dieter hat mich schon ganz heiß gemacht:q:q:q


Finger weg vom Blue!! :a

:q

Hau rein!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario
Wünsche dir schöne Tage in Spanien und viel Erfolg beim Fischen.

Vielleicht kannst du oder jemand mir mal ne Info geben.
Wie ist das mit einen Boot in Spanien, was braucht man für Scheine bzw. was ist Führerscheinfrei.


----------



## Krallblei (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir fahren mit 3 Meter Zodiac und 5 PS und da kräht kein Hahn|uhoh:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs, heute letzter Tag vom Boot.
Wieder jiggen, leider sind die BM`s ausgegangen :r
Also ab jetzt mit Metall, schneller Führungsstil hat nichts gebracht, also runter auf 60gr. und etwas breiter, Glaze Casting Jig.
Dann langsamer geführt und extrem grundnah.
Somit ließen sich noch leichte Bisse provozieren, einer nur konnte verwertet werden.  Pink Dentex .








So das war's leider.

Allen anderen  Wünsche ich ein kräftiges petri heil.


----------



## polakgd (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo zusammen.
wollte dieses jahr im urlaub sepias und oktopus fangen. hab nur leider vergessen wie lange man die im kühlfach halten muß, damit die nicht mehr so hart sind. kann mir da jemand helfen.

danke im vorraus tomek


----------



## ulfisch (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Petri Heil Kay ! Schöner "Stira" und "Fagkri".


Fagkri ist doch kein Dentex oder Sinagrida ist Dentex|kopfkrat

Hi Jungs Petri euch allen,
 bin ab dem 08.09 auch wieder in GRE erst Siakthos und dann mal wieder Amouliani|wavey:

Schulde euch  noch ein paar Bilder bin aber leider im Hochzeitsvorbereitungstress:m

BTW suche eine günstige Reiserute für das Spinnfischen und Schleppen 
Preis bis 100 Euro
Länge max. 2,40m
WG sollte 10.25Gr. Minnows und 15-30Gr. Topwaterbaits packen
eventuell ein 20-30Gr. Metaljig
wenn jemand was weiß|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja du wolltest noch deinen Bericht weiterführen |wavey:

Reiserute shimi Blue Romace ist ganz ordentlich. Ich hatte ne stickbait da war nur der Griff etwas kurz, macht nichts musste ich sowieso gleich hierlassen
Sie dir die Serie mal an, da gibt's auch eine shoregame.
Die meisten haben auch ein ganz ordendendliches Rückgrat für unsere Fischerei.
Preise liegen bei Ca. 150 Euro, eventuell mal in Italy nachsehen, da sind die echt günstig.
Was meinst du mit BTW|kopfkrat


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fagkri Sinagrida ???
Also bis jetzt habe ich auch noch nicht herausbekommen wie der heißt.
War ja auch ein Pink Dentex und kein Dentex Dentex.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In der kroatischen Adria auf Tintenfisch 






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Pink Dentex müsste Dentex gibbosus sein. Also auch ein Dentex. 
Btw=by the way

Hier ist es heute zu windig zum Fischen. Habe mich gestern wie ein kleines Kind über das Gewitter gefreut was endlich Abkühlung gebracht hat. Haben dann sogleich Dentexsuppe gekocht, da ich noch den Kopf und Gräten vom 4,5kg Dentex eingefroren hatte. Lecker


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ja du wolltest noch deinen Bericht weiterführen |wavey:
> 
> Reiserute shimi Blue Romace ist ganz ordentlich. Ich hatte ne stickbait da war nur der Griff etwas kurz, macht nichts musste ich sowieso gleich hierlassen
> Sie dir die Serie mal an, da gibt's auch eine shoregame.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp werde ich mir mal ansehen#6

Ich weiß nicht genau wo ich war.
Einen Fisch grillten wir, den anderen filetierte ich und legte ihn dann ein.
12St Salz, 12 St. Essig und dann in Öl














Wir hatten die 2 zu Beginn gefangen und machten dann auf den Inselchen Pause


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir schleppten dann auf dem Rückweg nur wieder mit einer Rute.





Ich fische mit dieser Rute immer aus 2 Gründen.
1. ist sie einfach mein erfolgreichstes setup und 2. hat sie eine parabolische Aktion und ist bequem kurz für das Boot
und na gut 3. liebe ich sie einfach:l
Suche aber mittleren Schleppersatz.


Bald gab es wieder einen Biss, etwas Schnur wurde genommen dann dachte ich schon den Fisch verloren zu haben aber er schwamm nur mit










Nah am Boot machte er sich wieder bemerkbar









Eine schöne Bastardmakrele Safridi genannt.






Wir bekamen dann noch 3 weitere Bisse von denen wir noch einen behielten.
Alles in allem ein super Angeltag


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

2 Tage später wollte ich mit Kalamar tief schleppen.
Montage war vorbereitet und ich hatte noch in Saloniki 5 Kalamare gekauft.
Auf der Anfahrt fingen wir eine weitere Bastardmakrele.

Ich schleppte die Aussenseite der Insel entlang, da ich wusste, dass dort zumindest teilweise eine Kante abfällt.
Leider ohne Echolot.
Ich hatte um die 10m 60LB FC als Vorfach und schleppte mit 300Gr. dabei ließ ich ca. 60m-70m Leine raus.
Leider kann ich nicht einschätzen wie tief der Kalamar dann läuft.
Nach 5 Stunden krümmte sich die Rute aber es entpuppte sich leider schnell als Hänger, tja schade wenigstens lief die Montage und das Ausbringen und Einholen.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein 3. mal Boot mieten und ich wollte es noch mal mit Kukös wissen.
Ich hatte mir meine 20Lb Bootsrute umgerüstet und 5m 7KG FC davor geschnallt.
ich schleppte mit 2 Ruten der leichten und der 20LB.
Es ging nichts Nach 2 Stunden absolut nichts, ich fuhr um die Inselchen als endlich die Bremse ging.
Ich tippte auf eine weitere Bastardmakrele aber leider verlor ich den Fisch 10m vor dem Boot.
gebissen hatte er auf die schwerere Rute.
Danach ging wieder nichts mehr un um 13 Uhr war der tank fast leer:c 70 euro inkl. benzin und dann waren mir ab 13Uhr bereits die Hände gebunden.

Es hilft nichts ich BRAUCHE ein Boot#q


1 Tag vor her war ich am Fischreihafen und Jiggte ein wenig.
Von der Kaimauer aus bekam ich einen Biss verlor aber auch diesen Fisch.
Es war etwas verhext.
Bekamen wir massig Bisse am 1. Tag so lief es jetzt um so zäher nur eine Woche später.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am meinem letzten Tag konnte ich noch ein gemeinsames Schleppen mit dem Sohn vom Supermarkt vereinbaren.
Wir hatten die letzten Jahre bereits über das Angeln gesprochen und lose vereinbart, dass wir mal zusammen gehen.

ich entschied mich für die schwere Rute.
Wir trafen uns gegen 18 Uhr und wollten bis ca. 22 Uhr schleppen.
Gefuhren wurde mit eine  traditionellem Holzboot.






Für mich war es wahnsinnig lehrreich.
zwar schleppte er auch mit Rute bevorzugte aber dieses mal eine Schleppleine mit zwischen geschaltetem Blei820 oder 30 Gr.)
Er benutzte einen Yo-zuri mit 40mm in silber schwarz.
Diesen Köder hatte ich jahrelang mit dabei dieses mal aber nicht.
ich nutzte meine  erfolgreichsten Köder den Yo-zuri Stoop.

Er fuhr deutlich näher ans Ufer als ich gewöhnlich und zupfte die leine immer wieder.
das kenne ich von den einheimischen hier bereits, dachte aber das sie es nur mit blinkern machen.
seis drum der 1. Biss ließ nicht lange aus sich warten, eine schöne Bastardmakrele, nach einer stunde die 2.
er meinte es lief schlecht, normalerweise hätte er bereits deutlich mehr gefangen.

Dann ein kleiner Dentex ca. 25cm ich war erstaunt und erfreut als er ihn sofort wieder freiließ.
nach 2 Stunden kam ein Seehecht dazu Luzos





Ich fing nichts aber es war sehr schön und lehrreich.










Wir wechselten Richtung ufer des 3. Armes als meine Bremse rauschte.




Ein Hänger, aber hier im offenen Wasser|kopfkrat
Ich drillte hart:q und zum Vorschein kam ein Treibanker eines großen Fischerbootes.
Eine leider sehr gebräuchliche Methode hier mittlerweile.
Statt einem richtigen Anker, lassen sie eine große PLASTIKPlane gefüllt mit Sand runter,wenn sie dann wegfahren schneiden sie sie einfach ab.
Da auch die Seile aus Plastik sind treiben sie auf und sind eine Gefahr für alle Bootsschrauben.
Mein Begleiter machte das beste daraus und holte den Anker soweit rauf bis es nicht mehr ging, schnitt das Seil ab und befestigte am Rest einen Stein, so dass es nicht mehr auftreibt.





Ich fing dann tatsächlich auch noch eine kleine Bestardmakrele mittlerweile auch mit Blei und einem seiner Köder:vik:

So eine Schleppschnur werde ich mir auch herreichten, denn die Montage ist mit einer Rute kaum zu fischen#6
Verbrauch des Bootes nach 4 Stunden 1/2 bis 3/4 Liter


----------



## Nightfall (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Fagkri Sinagrida ???
> Also bis jetzt habe ich auch noch nicht herausbekommen wie der heißt.
> War ja auch ein Pink Dentex und kein Dentex Dentex.



Sinagrida = Dentex Dentex

Meiner Meinung nach hast du *Fagkri *gefangen (Pargus Pargus) wenn es blaue Punkte hatte dann könnte auch "Pagrus caeruleostictus" sein.

Pink Dentex ist Dentex Gibbosus, es kommt viel seltener als die andere 2 Sorten in Aegina. Das ist das einzige die mann ich Griechenland Fagkri nennt aber im gleiche familie wie Dentex ist (es wird ofter Fagkri koronato gennent, weil wenn es grösser wird er hat eine riesigen Kopf (letzte Photo hier : http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.php?Genus=Dentex&Species=gibbosus )

Ohne den Rückeflosse zu sehen ist schieriger zu sagen wenn sie zwischen 1 und ca. 5 Kg sind, sie sehen alle 3 sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Nightfall (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> bin ab dem 08.09 auch wieder in GRE erst Skiathos u


[edit MOD: gelöscht. ist mehr werbung als info]



Toller Bericht und photo Ul !


----------



## Nightfall (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich schicke die eine PN Uli.
Ich hatte einen Link für eine Skipper in Skiathos (kenn ich nicht persönlich, wurder als Werbung gelöscht). 
Laut seine Angaben, kannst du ihm für Schleppfischen buchen, Leinenfischen, jigging, Kalamari fischen in der Nacht u.a buchen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mach dir nix draus, hab für die Verlinkung von meinem Youtubekanal auch ne Verwarnung bekommen. Das ist einfach vom Betreiber so festgelegt und die Mods setzen das dann eben um. 

Morgen fahren wir zum Fischen!


----------



## Nightfall (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Morgen fahren wir zum Fischen!


  Petri Heil und hoffentlich machst du deine Foto-speicherkarte voll :vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke. Filmtechnisch hab ich rund 2h Kapazität. Fotos demnach quasi unendlich


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Sinagrida = Dentex Dentex
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hast du *Fagkri *gefangen (Pargus Pargus) wenn es blaue Punkte hatte dann könnte auch "Pagrus caeruleostictus" sein.
> 
> ...



Ja das sind Pink Dentex oder Dentex Gibbosus gewesen.
Die Rückenflosse hatte diesen typischen roten langen ersten Strahl.


----------



## Nightfall (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ja das sind Pink Dentex oder Dentex Gibbosus gewesen.
> Die Rückenflosse hatte diesen typischen roten langen ersten Strahl.



Toll ! Es ist schön wenn mann hört das es sie in Aegina gibt !
Die häufige Namen in Griechenland sind "Fagri Koronato" (=Fagkri mit Krone) oder "Tsaousis".

In West Griechenland werden sie häufiger gefangen und in weniger tief Gewässer.

Ein guter freund von mir (Christodoulos) hat in Corfu den Harpoonwelterekord (IUSA) gefangen (in weniger als 40m tief) , mann kann im Bild die "Krone" im Kopf deutlich sehen |supergri 

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dir noch mal Alex, chartern werde ich wohl nicht(Anglerehre und so) aber die Bilder machen doch Hoffnung:m


----------



## Darket (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin allerseits,

Als jemand mit (kindlichen) anglerischen und ethnischen Wurzeln im und ums türkische Mittelmeer lese ich hier echt gerne mit und so manches kenne ich auch noch. Jetzt habe ich aber ein konkretes Anliegen. Ich fliege mit meiner Freundin Ende August in die Türkei und will es mir da auch nicht nehmen lassen ohne die Ortskunde meines alten Herrn mit dem ich da sonst immer geangelt habe, mein Glück zu versuchen. Auch meine Holde ist nicht abgeneigt mal ihr Glück zu versuchen, nachdem sie hier ja schon immer nicht darf. Jetzt fliegen wir in eine doch arg touristisch erschlossene Region, namentlich nach Bodrum an die Ägäis. Das ist zur Saison sicher kein Ort zum Angeln, aber weil wir da von nem Bekannten eine schöne kleine Ferienwohnungen gratis zur Verfügung haben, erübrigten sich aus finanziellen Gründen alle weiteren Überlegungen. Wir sind da dann viel unterwegs und auch ziemlich gut darin Ecken zu finden, wo nicht nur die Hölle los ist. Und jetzt die ganz erwartbare Frage meinerseits: Hat jemand Erfahrung was da um die Zeit so gehen könnte und was wir gleich lassen sollten?  Habe in der Vergangenheit in anderen Gegenden immer wieder Doraden gefangen, z.T. auch dort, wo alle Einheimischen die völlige Aussichtslosigkeit dieses Unterfangens beschrieb haben. Auch Wolfsbarsch vom felsigen Ufer aus auf Wobbler, aber bislang nie im Sommer (hab's auch nicht versucht). Gibt's sonst noch Tips hinsichtlich Zielfisch, Köder, Gerät, Region usw?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Darket, Ende August ist gar nicht so schlecht.
Woba da wo Wellen sind, die rauben meist im schäumenden Wasser.
Nimm schlanke lange Wobbler, ich fische 145mm leicht sinkend und dies ging sogar jetzt im Juli (allerdings nur kleine Woba, große waren noch nicht da).

Ansonsten schleppen auf Makrelenartige, vielleicht gibt es auch schon Mahi!!!

Jiggen auf 25 bis 60 Meter. Vielleicht kommt's du ja an ein Boot ran.
(Ich habe in Touriegegend auch schon beobachtet, das einige frühmorgends mit einem Tretboot zum angeln jiggen bis zu 300 Meter weit draußen waren. Da dürften die Boote auch günstig sein, ist keine vermietzeit. Meer muss natürlich glatt sein, ist im August aber oft der Fall).

Ließ mal die letzten Seiten, ich war auf ÄGina ist auch Ägäis.
Alex hat dazu auch hilfreiche Kommentare geschrieben.
Ansonsten wo es tief ist falls du eine Stelle findest.


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Ulfisch: Petri zu deinen Urlaubsfängen und Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Darket (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin,

Boot wird wohl schwierig werden, aber wer weiß. Mit den Wölfen hab ich schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein erfolgreichster Köder war ein 65 mm kleiner Crystal Minnow von Yo Zuri (und ich bin jedes mal deprimiert, dass die Teile hierzulande nicht vertrieben werden) in Makrelenoptik. Ich habe aber sowohl beim Schleppen als auch beim Spinnen bislang nur bei bedecktem Wetter und Wind welche gefangen. Aber als notorischer Optimist (jedenfalls beim Angeln) werde ich das versuchen, gibt da ein paar felsige Stellen an denen sich das Wasser schön bricht. Das sind erfahrungsgemäß ganz gute Spots.

Was Mahis angeht, die habe ich noch nie von Land aus gefangen. Nur beim tiefen Trolling auf Naturköder und das wird nicht drin sein. Letztes Jahr einen für die Gegend ganz ordentlichen in Fetihye, sind absolut tolle Fische!

Jiggen wird aber wohl nicht nur in Ermangelung eines Bootes schwierig, da fehlt mir auch das Gerät. Meine besseren Ruten haben allesamt ein Transportmaß, das sie als Sperrgepäck qualifiziert. Und da ich keinen Direktflug habe, sondern über Istanbul anreise, was nach eigener Erfahrung und auch der von Flughafenpersonal im näheren Bekanntenkreis keine gute Kombination ist, möchte man, dass das Gepäck auch ankommt... Ergo werde ich mich auf ein, zwei Telespinnruten und nochmal ein, zwei Grundruten (auch tele) beschränken müssen. Und mit den Telespinnen von meinem alten Herrn habe ich zwar schon Wolfsbarsch bis zwei kilo und er sogar bis vier kilo gefangen, aber zum Jiggen taugen die dann doch nicht 

Aber in jedem Falle schon mal meinen Dank. Habe auch noch etwas quer gelesen und das hilft mir schon um einiges weiter.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@darket,

dann kennst du dich ja schon recht gut aus.

Mahis werden eigentlich hauptsächlich an der Oberfläche gefangen.
Siehe auch Videos von Markos Vidalis.
Vielleicht findes du ja doch eine Stelle.
Mann kann die mit einem Stickbait anwerfen.

Ja das leidige Thema Fluggepäck und Reiserute kenne ich.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und warte auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## bloozer (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Boardies,

bin ab DO für 2 Wochen in Korfu (Griechenland). Auf was lohnt es sich zu angeln? Hatte an ein wenig Matchfischen gedacht (Meeräschen, Köderfische) und dann Abends am Strand (Buchten) auf Dorade, Wolfsbarsch usw. Lohnt sich da ein Ansitz? Als Köder würde ich Tintenfisch, Köderfische, Würmer oder kleine Taschenkrebse verwenden... Was meint ihr? Habt ihr da noch Tipps für mich?

LG, bloozer


----------



## Darket (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> @darket,
> 
> dann kennst du dich ja schon recht gut aus.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Fluggepäck hat auch Vorteile. Bis ich hier letztes Jahr meinen Schein gemacht habe, habe ich nur am Mittelmeer in der Türkei und Griechenland geangelt und das immer mit billigen Teleruten oder gleich Handleine und habe auch meinen Fisch gefangen. Aber für so was wie richtiges Jigging reicht's dann doch nicht.

Auf Mahi habe ich nie gezielt gefischt, die waren immer eher Beifang. Haben letztes Jahr im Oktober aber mehrere beim sehr tiefen Schleppen gefangen. Waren eigentlich auf Akya und Zackenbarsch (waren auch nen paar ordentliche dabei) mit totem Kalmar als Köder.

Ich muss halt dieses mal versuchen meine wenigen Gelegenheiten zu nutzen. Frau wird es eher wenig goutieren, wenn ich den Großteil unseres einzigen Urlaubes dieses Jahr mit Angeln zubringe |supergri  Aber immerhin sieht sie ein, dass ich schlecht an eine größere Wasserfläche reisen kann, ohne wenigstens mal mein Glück zu versuchen...

@bloozer
Ich bin kein absoluter Experte, aber ich glaube Wolfsbarsch wirst Du mit unbewegten Köder kaum erwischen. Also beim Ansitz allenfalls mit Livebait wobei wir damit an interessanteren Stellen sehr viel eher ne Muräne dran hatten...und die will man eigentlich nicht fangen. Dorade ist aber vorzugsweise Nachts u.U. drin. Allerdings glaube ich eher auf Grund. Köder würden dann auch passen.


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wolfsbarsch geht auch auf Köder am Grund.

Kollege hat im Mai zig mit Wurm auf Grund gefangen und ich zwei grosse mit halber Sardine auf Grund


----------



## bloozer (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke soweit für die Antworten! Wir werden in Korfu (Liapades) sein.

Wenn ich auf Grund mit Köderfisch angeln werden, reicht da als Vorfach Fluocarbon (0,45mm) oder muss ich mit Stahlvorfach angeln? Und ist lebendiger Köderfisch in Griechenland erlaubt?

Mit welcher Taktik angelt ihr auf Meeräschen? Was macht da Sinn? Und auf was lohnt es sich noch zu angeln?


----------



## Darket (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Wolfsbarsch geht auch auf Köder am Grund.
> 
> Kollege hat im Mai zig mit Wurm auf Grund gefangen und ich zwei grosse mit halber Sardine auf Grund



Man lernt nie aus #h


----------



## Nightfall (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



bloozer schrieb:


> danke soweit für die Antworten! Wir werden in Korfu (Liapades) sein.
> 
> Wenn ich auf Grund mit Köderfisch angeln werden, reicht da als Vorfach Fluocarbon (0,45mm) oder muss ich mit Stahlvorfach angeln? Und ist lebendiger Köderfisch in Griechenland erlaubt?
> 
> Mit welcher Taktik angelt ihr auf Meeräschen? Was macht da Sinn? Und auf was lohnt es sich noch zu angeln?



Corfu ist besonders fischreich. Im winter gibt es riesigen Wolfsbarschen, Ich habe vor ein paar seite die photo eines freunds mit dem Harpoonweltrekord für Pink Dentex gezeigt.
Er hat auch den Weltrekord für Wolfsbarsch ( http://www.iusarecords.com/ViewRecord.aspx?id=571 ) 9,8 Kg.

Obwohl er in Kerkyra Hauptstadt wohnt (und hat eine Harpoon/Diving Laden die "Ocean" heisst), frage ich ihm  ob er tipps für Liapades kennt und melde mich wieder.

Es gibt sie auch im Sommer , aber in kleinere Grössen und mengen.

Ansitzangeln auf WoBa mit halber oder ganzen Sardine ist eine der Traditonelsten Methoden auf WoBa in Griechenland. Entweder mit "Monagkistro" (eine grosse Haken) oder "polyagkistro"  (ein system mit 6-7 haken ohne vorfach gebunden die rund eine Sardine umwickelt). Vorallem am Abend funktioniert es prima auf Wobas. Grösste Nachteil: Wenn es Meeraale (Conger) oder Muränen in der nähe gibt dann fängst du nicht anders  ).

Du brauchst keinen Stahlvorfach , lebendiges KöFi ist erlaubt (auch wenn es nicht erlaubt wäre das bedeutet leider nichts in griechenland, Dynamit ist auch verboten aber es gibt immer noch idioten ), wenn es tiefere Gewässer gibt kannst du mit kleine Meeräschen oder Hornhechte auch für Grössere Beuten versuchen (Gabelmakrelen , Barracudas , usw).Liapades ist aber leider sehr Untief (Anhang sehen) du muss etwa weiter gehen. 

Meeräschen gibt es viele, am oberfläche mit Brot geht es immer , der neue "trend" ist Bolognese mit Maden ! 
Doraden und Brassartige gibt es viele auf Corfu, Tag und Nachts, Kalamari Streifen, Garnele geht immer, aber der beste Köder ist ein Wurm die in Griechenland "monodoli" heisst (Sipunculus Nudus), mann findet es bei Angelladen ist aber relativ teuer.

Ich melde mich wieder falls ich mehr Informationen Habe. Aber wie fast überall in Griechenland, ab  ende August - September, ist eine viel bessere Periode zum Angeln.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## bloozer (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hey, vielen lieben dank für die echt guten infos! hast du auch noch die tiefenkarte um den Limni Beach (ist ca. 1km südlich) vom Rovinia Beach...


----------



## destoval (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Namen kamen mir so bekannt vor das ich erstmal googlen musste und tadaaa... an den Stränden war ich auch vor 2 Jahren :k

Beides traumhafte kleine Strände die aber relativ schwer zu erreichen sind (ohne Boot). Am Rovinia fällt der Boden schnell und tief ab, der Limni ist flacher.

Im Hafen von Paleokastritsa kann man sich ohne Führerschein kleine Boote mieten. Ich glaube wir haben damals knappe 60€ inkl Sprit für einen ganzen Tag bezahlt.

Geangelt habe ich dort leider nicht, daher kann ich die keine Tipps geben. Beim Schnorcheln wimmelte es aber nur vor Fischen dort #6

Noch ein Strandtipp: Eine Bucht vor dem Limni ist auch noch ein winziger "Strand". Unter der Woche ist man dort eigentlich alleine, Nachmittags kommt vielleicht eine einheimische Familie. Am Wochenende waren dann immer einheimische dort. Habs dir auf dem Bild im Anhang markiert.

Falls du noch ein paar Nicht-Angler Tipps für Korfu brauchst, schreib mich an


----------



## bloozer (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

super! Danke für die Infos. War an beiden Stränden, die man auch gut zu Fuss erreichen kann. Werde dann evtl. von der Insel (auf dem Foto ganz links unten) angeln... Sieht sehr spannend aus. Laut Tiefenkarte soll es da bis 68m runter gehen


----------



## mapo (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Einige von Euch kennen sich ja gut in Griechenland aus. Ich fahre nächste Woche nach Kalamitsi, Sithonia auf Halkidiki. Bin Anfänger und will mal mein Glück versuchen. Kann mir jemand was Tips geben ? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## destoval (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Bloozer 
Zu Fuß ist auch kein Problem, man muss nur erstmal den Weg finden :q

Stimmt, bin da auch lang geschnorchelt, den Limni unten raus wo das Bild abgeschnitten ist und dann Richtung offenes Meer. Da gehts von jetzt auf gleich steil runter, obs wirklich 68m sind mag ich aber bezweifeln.

Würde mich freuen wenn du nacher berichtest. 
Seit ich gerade die Fotos wieder gesehen habe, juckt es mich in den Fingern im September noch ein paar Tage hin zu fliegen, diesmal dann auch mit Angel  :k


----------



## ulfisch (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



mapo schrieb:


> Einige von Euch kennen sich ja gut in Griechenland aus. Ich fahre nächste Woche nach Kalamitsi, Sithonia auf Halkidiki. Bin Anfänger und will mal mein Glück versuchen. Kann mir jemand was Tips geben ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


Kann dich später etwas beraten muss jetzt zur Wurzelbehandlung:c


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wir leiden mit dir... #6


----------



## ulfisch (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



mapo schrieb:


> Einige von Euch kennen sich ja gut in Griechenland aus. Ich fahre nächste Woche nach Kalamitsi, Sithonia auf Halkidiki. Bin Anfänger und will mal mein Glück versuchen. Kann mir jemand was Tips geben ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


Hi erst mal#h,
bist Du nur in Kalamitsi oder fährst Du durch die Gegend?
Sithonia ist sehr sehr schön, es gibt eine alte Küstenstrasse, die du befahren kannst, deutlich schöner als die Neue Strasse.

Also Anfang/Mitte August ist leider ne recht schlechte Zeit zum Angeln zumindest letztes Jahr.
Dennoch sah ich vergangenes Jahr(20.08) in Kalamitsi beim Schnorcheln dicke fette Goldbrassen und Marmorbrassen|supergri und zwar zwischen Strand und den vorgelagerten Felsen in etwa 4-5m tiefem Wasser zur Dämmerungszeit, etwa 10m vor den Felsen.

Ich würde es daher ab 18 Uhr bzw. von 8 Uhr morgens an auf Grund mit Kalamariarm(Fischgeschäft oder Taverne) versuchen, vielleicht gibt es einen Angelladen mit Ködern aber das weiß ich nicht.

Du kannst auch versuchen, etwa 50cm über der Stelle wo sich die Wellen brechen , nach Skuliki(rote Würmer) zu graben.
Grab einfach ab der Stelle wo sie sich brechen 1m strandaufwärts ca. 30cm tief.
Dann findest du vielleicht welche, denn mit ihnen lassen sich auch die Marmorbrassen beangeln.

Wenn du mobil bist statte doch Porto Karas auf der anderen Seite des Armes einen Besuch ab, es gilt als exzellentes Wolfsbarschrevier.
Lass Dich nicht abschrecken, es ist umzäunt aber man kann wohl einfach am Eingang rein.

2. Tipp wäre Vouvourou, Deine Seite aber weiter oben.
Dort gibt es eine Insel sehr nah an der Küste.
Vom Festland aus, geht eine Landspitze sehr nahe an die Insel.
Entlang dieser Landspitze geht es sehr schnell tief nach unten ca. 25-30m nach nur 10-15m.Ich bekam dort beim Spinnfischen 2 Attacken habe dort aber nur kurz gefischt.
Es MUSS dort  eigentlich sehr gut gehen (Spinnfischen und Ansitz)


Viel Spass 
kalo taxidi#h


----------



## mapo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke fuer die tips. Werds versuchen und berichten. 

Muss ich mir eigentlich Sorgen machen wegen giftiger Petermaennchen oder Lagocephalus Sceleratus ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> wir leiden mit dir... #6


Danke#6,
um die 1. bin ich gerade so rumgekommen, leider wartet in 4 Wochen die nächste.
und 10 Tage später gehts in den Urlaub:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute kam meine neue Reisecombo an
SvageGear Roadrunner XLNT2 20-80Gr. mit 2,40m 
+ Daiwa Exceler 3000

Ich denke für das Geld ganz passables Gerät.
Die Rute wirk straff genug um Topwaters und Minnows zu animieren und auch ein bisschen zum Gummeln, 
sollte aber progressiv genug sein um beim Schleppen etwas mitzugehen.
Leichtes Jiggen sollte auch drin sein und mit 2,40 ist sie weder zu kurz für das Ufer noch für das Boot zu lang.

Die Rolle wird mit 7KG Stroft LS und einer 7 KG Geflochtenen bespult(muss ich noch kaufen).
Damit und mit meiner UL Minirute + meine Schleppleine, die ich mir noch bastele, sollte ich ausreichend versorgt sein
wenn ich nicht bei mir auf der Insel bin.



Ach ja, ich bin so ein Held, max Transportmaß sollte 60cm sein, da ich mir schon ein mal eine zu LANGE Reiserute gekauft habe.
Jetzt habe ich IMMEr darauf geachtet ausser bei der Roadrunner#q.
Entsetzt stellte ich gestern ein TPM von 65,5cm fest, ich DEPP, war gerade im Keller und sie passt gerade so|rolleyes
Augen auf bei (Reise)Rutenkauf.#h


----------



## mapo (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey wo gehts denn hin ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## mapo (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zur Montur fuers Grundangeln auf Gold und Marmorbrasse ne Frage: braucht das Freilauf ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Neeeeee.


----------



## ulfisch (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



mapo schrieb:


> Hey wo gehts denn hin ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


Ich?
Gegenüber von Dir Ammouliani beim 3. Finger|supergri


----------



## Nightfall (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Spanien, Griechenland , Kroatien , und ich bleibe hier. Naja Hamburg ist auch schön im Sommer |wavey::q
Petri Heil an alle reisende !



[edit Mod: Anhang gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen, verlinken ist ok.]


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario.

hoffe du hast da schöne tage/fische in spanien.

ich bräuchte mal deinen rat.
Leichte Thunfisch Kombo, reichen: rute 20 lbs( Zenaq expedition 73s oder smith exo jerk2), rolle saltiga 3500h.
15kg schnur, was für ein Vorfach?
vielleicht kannst du auch mal Fotos machen, Schlagschnurknoten, Wirbel, bzw. Wirbelkarabiner.
Was hast du für Haken an der Asturie? etc.

beste Grüße viel erfolg noch.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hat jemand infos zu Blanes Costabrava, fischen vom Boot.
Kann man da was mieten oder mitfahren?

Vg.


----------



## glavoc (3. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen,
so, bin jetzt och seit ein paar Tagen im sommerlich-heissem Dalmatien. Petri an alle die schöne Fische gefangen haben und auch an jene, die noch welche fangen werden!!
Bei mir läuft es ganz okay bisher (zwei Dutzend Wölfe), jedoch lässt die Größe zu wünschen übrig (fast jeder zweite geht zurück). Auch versuche ich, an den 3,4 Spots wo Shorejigging möglich wäre, mein bestes....aber statt Dentex oder wenigstens Skorpionsfisch, fange ich leider nur blöde Hornhechte und doofe Schriftbarsche... 

Anbei die Strecke des ersten (Angel-)tages, der gefrorene (ganz rechts, siehe Auge) nach dem Baden um neun, die anderen zwischen zwei bis halb vier am Nachmittag.
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na petri heil, ich finde die sind aber vom umfang ganz gut im futter.
weiter so #6

häng doch mal einen hornhecht als livebait an den haken und lass ihn dort schwimmen.
hätte ich auch gerne mal probiert (leider keine hornhecht#d).
ein passendes vorfach hatte ich immer im zum einfachen austauschen dabei.


----------



## glavoc (3. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dr.Spinn - leider bin ich Uferangler...und kann daher auch nicht noch ne 2.Kombo mit mir rumschleppen  . 
Aber ja, für gewöhnlich, wird beim aus`m Hafen rausfahren ein Silkekrogen an leichter Handleine geschleppt und der Hornhecht LEBEND!! und ganz vorsichtig an bis zu 3 Haken befestigt...gibt bei Erfolg Dentexe und Amberjacks an der Handleine  ..jedoch ohne Boot nix los... vom Ufer werd ich hier wohl keinen fangen (vor allem lebend den Horni zum gewünschten Spot transportieren ist auch noch so ein Problem)...auch kannst du es hier an langer Leine und mit Luftballon vergessen, da alle 10 min ein durchgeknallter Yachtbesitzer keine 30 m vom Ufer vorbeiheitzt...hab mir dass alles schon lange aus dem Kopp geschlagen..
Schaut hier in Dalmatien dann in etwa so aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1xXmIx4sp8
(wobei hier ein Kopffüssler der Köder war). Vom Ufer schaut das ganze so aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWp7Y2Szo7M

lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ok. aber schöne videos, danke.
Dir weiterhin ein kräftiges petri heil.


----------



## afbaumgartner (4. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, ich melde mich auch mal zurück... Noch 3 1/2 Wochen dann geht's erst mal für knapp 4 Wochen nach Korfu.
Ich dachte, ich warte besser, bis Italien wieder daheim bei Mama ist.
@Bloozer: Schade dass wir uns da verpassen, ansonsten hätten wir mal zusammen mit dem Boot raus können - lohnt sich m.E. hauptsächlich mit Echolot und GPS an Bord.
Was sicherlich lohnt, ist Grundfischen mit simplen Brandungsmontagen (ne Nummer feiner als an nördlichen Meeren) und diversen Seeringelwürmern (amerikano) oder Pharao (Erstere bevorzuge ich).
Der Aufwand, in den nächsten tackle-shop zu fahren und Würmer zu besorgen lohnt sich (ich fahr immer nach Acharavi). 
Ein Platz in deiner Nähe, von dem ich behaupte, er hat während der Golden und der Blue Hour Fanggarantie, ist die Mole im Hafen von Palaiokastritsa, was ja bei dir ums Eck ist. 
Ich fische da im tiefen Becken mit Laufpose und Wurm, füttere mit einem Paniermehl-Sardinen-Käse-Gemisch an.
Geiler Platz ist da im speziellen der Molenkopf, leider ist der oft besetzt.

Ich selbst bin wie immer in meiner alten Heimat, Agios Georgios Nordwest.
Hab mir'n Schlauchkajak angeschafft für meine kleinen Früh- und Spättouren raus an die Sekkos. 
Werde aber zuerst wohl mal mein Tackle sortieren und warten müssen, stand jetzt 18 Monate in nem leeren Haus am Strand.

Bin gespannt wie das wird. werde dann berichten.


----------



## ulfisch (4. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören#h


----------



## afbaumgartner (4. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kaló sto kapetánie Ulfisch  #h


----------



## b3rry (4. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi fliege nächste Woche nach evrenseki Türkei und wollte mal kurz fragen ob es sich lohnt ne spinnrute und kleine Gummis mitzunehmen. Will halt nicht so viel zum angeln mitnehmen. Man benötigt ja wahrscheinlich keinen erlaubsnissschein zum angeln im Mittelmeer oder?

MfG Alex


----------



## glavoc (4. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute im Olivenhain nachgesehen, ob die Bäume Früchte tragen...
Dabei versucht Doraden zu fangen, jedoch der Fisch "arbeitet" nicht...schwierig, schwierig.
Zum Glück die Spinnrute dabeigehabt und siehe da, bissle ging was 
lg

#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri heil, nicht schlecht .
Aber du kennst dich ja auch aus


----------



## glavoc (4. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dr..Spinn...alles nur dank` deiner steten und vielen Petri`s !  Dankeschön dafür. Für Dentexe vom Ufer ist die Küste hier bei mir wohl leider viel zu flach, die richtigen Fische fangen die Einheimischen hier mitten im Kanal oder auf jeden Fall zu weit weg vom Ufer entfernt...ein einziges Mal (im spätem Herbst), hab ich 3 Stück im Fährhafen erspäht. Meinem Gummifisch sind sie nur kurz gefolgt, bloß um mir zugleich die kalte Schulter zu zeigen 
lg
|wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (5. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Glavoc,
ist schon nett anzusehen was Du da immer rauszauberst#6


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was macht eigentlich unser Dario?Müsste doch etwa seit 2 Wochen unten in Spanien sein.
Die Arme so lang vom Drill ,dass die Kraft nicht mehr zum schreiben reicht ? 
|wavey:


----------



## glavoc (5. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aloha Ulfish,
klappt aber auch nicht immer  - heute bewarten mich genau zwei beschi..ene Hornhechte vorm Schneidern  - von Wölfen nix, aber auch gar nix zu sehen... gibt halt auch solche Tage. Der kapitalste Fang dieses Tages war eine niegelnagelneue Luftmatratze, die mir der Mistral "zugetragen" hat!
:vik:

euch allen lg

PS Dario wird sich schon mit den Hammerfischen melden...einfach mal abwarten 
|wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (5. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hoffe auch das Dario bald schreibt.


----------



## crisis (5. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab heute im Jachthafen von St. Tropez einen schönen Schwarm großer Meeräschen gesehen. Weiß jemand ob man dort angeln darf?


----------



## xanatus (5. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo an alle.. 

ich lese schon seid wochen das Thema mit.
In 2 Tagen wirds los gehen richtung Süden genauer gesagt Setè FR mal sehen was so gehen wird.
Im letzen Jahr waren es drei sehr zermürbende Wochen mit kaum Fisch. Egal mit welchem Köder..

Naja dieses Jahr bin ich sehr zuversichtlich und nehm noch ne 
Spinnausrüstung mit.
°Werde versuchen zwischendurch zu Berichten und evtl Bilder zu machen

kennt jemand aktuelle Hotspots in der nähe 
würd mich auf antworten freuen


MfG


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc: schöne Fische in schwieriger Zeit
deine Hornis fängst du ausschließlich mit silkekrogen ?Beim schleppen mit Handleine ?Ich dachte du würdest nur vom Ufer aus....
Blinker +Naturköder gehen ja auch ,sehr erfolgreich war ich auf Hornis aber bisher nicht.
Sete+St.Tropez:Könnte z.Zt. auch eher schwierig sein wie überall an den Mittelmeerküsten.Hauptsaison halt,heiß+überall traffic.Vor+Nachsaison sind sicher besser...Beide Spots kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## W-Lahn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Glavoc: Petri zu den Wolfsbarschen, echt bemerkenswert deine Stückzahlen ! Welcher Köder ist das denn auf dem Bild in Beitrag 			#*2764*?


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ t-dieter 26 - nein gar keinen Seidenknäul, dass hab ich nur zur üblichen Methode hier in Dalmatien beim Panula/Trolling geschrieben.* Meine Hornhechte fange ich als Beifang beim Wölfe spinnen*. Ganz* ohne* *silkekrogen und ausschließlich vom Ufer !!* 
(Hätte ich ein Boot, würde ich ganz andere Zielfische erbeuten wollen...aber so halt Wölfe)
 
@ W-Lahn - Danke, es ist der *SavareGear Topprey85 Roach* und bein zweiten ein RonThomsen Herring (CastingJig in 20g Version).

lg


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Dario sich so lange nicht meldet kennt man garnicht von ihm. Sonst schreib er ja wenigstens das das Wetter ******** ist

Naja hoffentlich geht es ihm gut und er fängt reichlich. Ich muss noch 13 Tage warten bis meine Ruten aus dem Wohnwagen an Strand kommen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry Jungs, aber ich hab hier kein Wifi. Bin heut das erste mal in einer Kneipe mit wifi. 

Zu euern Hornhechten:beschwert euch nicht, das sind gute Köder. Aber da wo es die großen Fische gibt, da gibts keine Hornies mehr. Prinzipiell kann man wohl sagen, dass dort wo Hornies beißen kein Jäger grad hinter ihrem Leben her ist.

t-Dieter, schmier dir schonmal Palo ab, ist nicht 

Damit ihr nicht verhungert, schreib ich euch gleich ein bisserl was.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also, ich werd mal zu den ersten Tagen was schreiben. 

Waren so halb über Nacht gefahren und um 3 Uhr dann da. In der wohnung über 30 Grad, Schlafen unmöglich! Bin erst um 5 eingepennt, nächsten Tag war Fischen nicht drin. Wetter war zwar gut, aber zu fertig. Sollte sich noch oft genug anbieten und hatten rel. viel vorzubereiten. Die neue Avet HX bespulen, auf die andere auch neue Schnur drauf usw. Viel arbeit schon allgemein.

Nächsten Tag entschied ich mich dazu einen Versuch auf Dentex zu machen mit trolling. Gesagt getan, früh raus und schön nen Köderfisch genommen der noch montiert war. Der war keine 5min draußen, Anfasser. Fisch ist am Schwanz angeknabbert, läuft aber noch. Also weiter damit, es passiert lange nichts. Lange lange passiert nichts. Dann kommen wir in der "lutscherbucht" an. Dort gab es schon zahlreiche Bisse, nie blieb einer hängen. Wie verflucht gibts es schon wieder einen Anfasser, der wieder nicht hängt. Und der Köder läuft immer noch  Bringt aber nix mehr. Der Tag wird geschneidert, Hennes war es vielleicht zu heiß. Das Glück nicht auf unsrer Seite. Mit meinem Papa bleiben rund 2 Wochen Zeit zum Fischen, danach kommt noch mein Onkel. Es geht anscheinend was.

2. Tag dann Trollingversuch auf Palometta oder Bluefish. Früh raus, abtrollen der Sandstrände. Auf allen Tiefen gesucht, vor allem was tiefer. Sardinenechos nur sehr wenig, aber welche gefunden. Nix gebissen, in zig Stunden. Kein Plan was da los ist.

Der nächste Tag sollte also wieder an den Felsen getrollt werden. Dort gab es ja immerhin Bisse. Einen wunderbar laufenden Köderfisch frisch montiert, losgeschleppt in den frühen Morgenstunden. Am Leuchtturm von Cadaques direkt bam, Biss und hängt wieder nicht. Der Köderfisch ist sauber durchtrennt, nur der Stahl mit Haken hängt nach unten aus der Hälfte noch raus. #q#q. Wir steigen zwischenzeitlich auf Jigging um, mein Papa kann endlich einen Fisch verbuchen, großes Petermännchen von 600g. Der Fisch hakt sich im Wasser ab und ich kescher ihn trotzdem elegant beim abtauchen ein. Yessss! Tolles Tier, super Filets. 







Dann gabs noch einen Überbiss auf Black minnow bei meinem Papa, der direkt die Schnur durchgebissen hat #q#q#q 

Dann als wir, weil es doch sehr Tramuntanalastig wird zurücktrollen hagelt es in einer Zone mehrere Bisse. Es werden noch 3 Köderfische zerlegt und schließlich bringt dann der 5. und letzte mitgenommene Köderfisch der Zone mit dem 3. Versuch einen Fisch. Kurbelt sich ein wie als wenn nix dran wäre--> Barrakuda. Ein kleiner, die Freude ist doch groß, ist es schließlich der erste größere Fisch und viele wünschen sich sowas sehnlichst. Ich gehörte ja vor gar nicht mal so langer Zeit noch dazu. Hat rund 1kg das Tier. 










So Leute, Video geht hier nicht hochzuladen. Habt bitte Verständnis dfür, dass ich in meinem Urlub eher weniger die Berichterstattung vornan stelle. Ihr werdet schon von mir hören.
So und jetzt da ich wieder im Lande bin gibts das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwcsXthlnM0&feature=youtu.be

PS: Wenn jetzt hier irgendjemand was spezielles von mir wissen will z.B. bzgl Tackle dann schickt doch bitte ne PN, das krieg ich dann direkt per mail.


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dario.

Du warum angelt ihr nicht mal bei der Zuchtstation vor Roses? Da geht doch immer was?!  Jetzt noch bestimmt besser als im Mai. 

Gruss und noch viel Glück


----------



## Jose (9. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

600 gramm.
peixe aranha,
weaver,
petermännchen.
hinter welchen namen sich so ein leckeres weißes filet versteckt.

600 gramm. wat 'ne granate, petri #6

bisschen wermut lass ich aber einfließen: es gibt mal mehr mal weniger fisch, aber eigentlich niemals beschixxxx...


----------



## Nightfall (10. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> peixe aranha,
> weaver,
> petermännchen.



+
Drakaina (=Drachenfisch) auf Griechisch. Trachinus draco (Griechisch "trachis" = rau und "drakos" = drachen) , die grosste aus Genus trachinus.
Tolles exemplar !

Jede Sommer in Griechenland habe ich freunde gehört die sagten  : "ich habe Angst wenn ich auf Felsen, und/oder Seepflanzen -boden schwimme (oder auf tiefere Gewässer), ich bleibe lieber auf Sandboden.

Dann habe ich über Petermänchen erzählt und beim Schnorcheling viele gezeigt. Seitdem schwimmen fast alle auf Felsenstrand oder tiefere Gewässer |supergri


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die letzte Zeit war wohl bischen schwierig nicht nur in der Rosas Bucht.
Ein stattlicher Petermann. #6 Ich hab da furchtbar Respekt vor und pack die nur mit Zange an.
Benny : an der Zuchtstation musst du z.Zt. tickets ziehen damit du überhaupt noch einen Platz bekommst.Hauptsaison.Da macht das jetzt keinen Spass und die Fischis sind längst geflüchtet. 
In ein paar Tagen werd ich auch losfahren.Eigentlich noch bischen früh aber egal.Bin mal gespannt wie es wird.Das heiße Wetter und warme Wasser scheinen gar nicht so gut zu sein.


----------



## Krallblei (10. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt Dieter. Gerade ist bestimmt ziemlich viel los dort? War noch nie so früh im August dort. Letztes Jahr September (Anfang) waren Bonitos und Makrelen dort wie die Sau. Auch im Mai haben wir dort gut gefangen..wie schon geschrieben auch was richtig grosses verloren.

Hinfahren Sardine ins Wasser und ab geht es. :vik:

Dieter antworte mal bitte auf meine Nachrichten Danke

T-minus 11 Tage.. Hab geistig schon die Angeln in der Hand|rolleyes


----------



## AnglerHerbert (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Von meiner Frau der Bruder hat vor zwei Jahren einen kleinen Hai am Haken gehabt... Natürlich wieder freigelassen war im Meer bei Menorca...


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In der Fischzucht sind nichtmal Fische drin, aber da stehen jeden Tag trotzdem 40 Boote. Da hab ich kein gesteigertes Interesse dran. Brauch auch nicht 100 Makrelenfilets, da such ich lieber Dentex.
Das Petermännchen war schon ganz schön dick. Die großen hab ich aber beim schnorcheln nie gesehen, fangen die auch immer auf 20-30m, hatten auch mal eins in über 50m.
Bonitos kommen wenn dann jetzt erst. Hätte wohl mal gerne einen Mahi


----------



## Krallblei (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi

In der Station wurden früher Wolfsbarsche gezüchtet. Dieses sind mal bei einem starken Sturm dann alle abgehauen. Es hies man konnte sie dann damals an der Mugamündung (quasi) mit der Hand fangen|uhoh:

Nun ist es so das dort regelmässig von vielen Booten mit Sardinen angefüttert wird. Und die Fische wissen das. Klar geht nicht mehr soviel wie vor 10 Jahren aber trotzdem lässt sich dort gut fangen. Wenn man auf Makrelen und Bonitos steht. Ganz ehrlich lieber fang ich 10 Makrelen und Bonitos an leichtem Gerät als nichts.  Und wenn man wie ich manchmal 8 Stunden am Strand hockt und nix geht bin ich froh darüber wenn das Wetter gut ist und ich zur alten Zuchstation fahren kann. Dort gab es im Mai Fische quasi im Sekundentakt.
Sep 14 hat ein Kollege von mir ein Monster dort verloren nach hartem Kampf.

Ich freu mich über alles was ich fang. Und da es mir glaub mehr um die Hockerei am Strand und aufm Boot geht fang ich lieber 30 kleine Fische als in einem Urlaub nur einen Grossen|rolleyes

Dario und Dieter ran an die Paloś. Ich wünsch es euch. Mir auch denn der Kampf der grosse fehlt mir noch#q

T-minus 10 Tage#q


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wundert mich dass dort nix mehr drin ist. Das liegt nicht nur am anfüttern sondern auch daran dass dort immer viele Sardinen schwimmen weil das Schutz bietet. 

10 Bonitos fangen ist nicht so einfach, vor allem wenn keine da sind....
Definiere bitte was ein Monster ist?

Palo ist schwer. Zu viel los hier. Habe sie nicht gefunden.


----------



## Krallblei (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja Monster gute Frage.. Der Mann ist älter und angeltechnisch sehr erfahren. Es war ne 50 Pfundrute die war krumm bis Bordwand. Schnur war dick. Schätze so 0.60- 0.80. Nach 25 Minuten Kampf ist der Fisch unters Boot und die Schnur war durch. Peng hats gemacht. Er selber schätze Fisch auf 20 Kg oder mehr. Gefangen auf Sardine die einfach ohne Blei runtergetrudelt ist.

Übrigens auf Youtube gibt es Video von der Zuchtstation da angeln Franzosen. Neben dem Boot taucht mehr als 10 Mal ein Thun auf. Locker 2 Meter plus.. direkt neben dem Boot und lässt sich die Sardinen schmecken die ins Wasser geworfen werden.. ich hätte wohl bamal die Angel rauszuwerfen.. so wie die Angler auf dem Video auch


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

20kg Thun ist kein Monstr  aber ein Thun war es sicher, klaro lockste die dort an. Die sieht man da schonmal


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Spinn hast du meine pn bekommen, das spinnt hier grad rum das AB


----------



## ulfisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Scorp,
da freut man sich dann wieder wenn  vorher nichts ging.


Die Petermännchen tauchen bei uns seit 2 Jahren sehr häufig auf,
bisher habe ich nicht so große gefangen. ich glaube 30cm war das Maximum aber ich schmeiße die sofort zurück#d.

Ich fange die beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer und beim Schleppen über Misch- oder Sandgrund.
Einen diesen Juni auf einen kleinen Stickbait im 1,5m tiefem Wasser.


Reingetreten ist noch keiner bzw. habe ich noch von keinem gehört aber mulmig ist mir schon beim raus und reingehen:m

Ach Jungs noch exakt 4 (schreckliche) Wochen dann werfe ich zum 1. mal wieder aus.:l


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die zuchtstation ist leer?wusste ich gar nicht.
20kg oder deutlich mehr und auf sardina,da bleibt fast nur BFT oder höchstens noch großer Rochen.


> Übrigens auf Youtube gibt es Video von der Zuchtstation da angeln  Franzosen. Neben dem Boot taucht mehr als 10 Mal ein Thun auf. Locker 2  Meter plus.. direkt neben dem Boot und lässt sich die Sardinen schmecken  die ins Wasser geworfen werden.. ich hätte wohl bamal die Angel  rauszuwerfen.. so wie die Angler auf dem Video auch


Kenn ich nicht .wie finde ich das?
So einem ne sardina hinwerfen darf man, wenn überhaupt ,dann nur mit passendem schwerstem Gerät.Sonst ist mal klar was passiert. #d
Heute gabs bei mir das letzte Stück Palo auf mediteranem Gemüse.Es dürfte wieder Nachschub her.


----------



## tabasco75 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Gino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heute morgen auf Kreta/Rethymnon einen 84er Barrakuda und einen 48er WOB gefangen :vik:
> Abendessen für heute gesichert


Das Abendessen für mich Gino! Danke nochmal für die Fische. #6
Ich hatte leider nicht so viel Glück. Auf dem Wellenbrecher paar Meter weiter hat mir eine geschätzt 5-8kg schwere Bernsteinmakrele das Vorfach samt Seaspin Mommotti 190 abgerissen kurz bevor ich sie an Land holen konnte. Ärgerlich, zumal ich vorher bemerkt habe, dass das FC-Vorfach etwas angerauht war und dachte "da beisst eh nix und wenn dann hält es..". #q Ich hoffe aber, dass der Fisch sich vom Haken befreien konnte. 



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ach Jungs noch exakt 4 (schreckliche) Wochen dann werfe ich zum 1. mal wieder aus.:l



#6
Wo exakt bist du diesmal in GR? Bei mir dauert es noch 3 Wochen und ich bin wieder in Volos und Pelion.


----------



## Krallblei (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter es sieht mal ziemlich verlassen aus dort und ich meine Manni hat gesagt das dort nicht mehr gezüchtet wird. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr#c

Geh auf youtube und gib ein "peche empuriabrava" irgendwo weiter unten ist ein Video mit "Rouge Atun 3m 200 Kg"


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Spinn hast du meine pn bekommen, das spinnt hier grad rum das AB



Hallo Dario, ist angekommen, hatte auch geantwortet!?
Mach ich dann die Tage nochmal.
Gurß Kay


----------



## ulfisch (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Das Abendessen für mich Gino! Danke nochmal für die Fische. #6
> Ich hatte leider nicht so viel Glück. Auf dem Wellenbrecher paar Meter weiter hat mir eine geschätzt 5-8kg schwere Bernsteinmakrele das Vorfach samt Seaspin Mommotti 190 abgerissen kurz bevor ich sie an Land holen konnte. Ärgerlich, zumal ich vorher bemerkt habe, dass das FC-Vorfach etwas angerauht war und dachte "da beisst eh nix und wenn dann hält es..". #q Ich hoffe aber, dass der Fisch sich vom Haken befreien konnte.
> 
> 
> ...



Ab dem 08.09 bin ich auf Skiathos und eventuell Skopelos ca. 7-10 Tage dann fahre ich nach Chalkidiki.

|bigeyes Das wäre ja etwas gewesen,
im Hafen von Volos gebissen?


----------



## tabasco75 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Das wäre ja etwas gewesen,
> im Hafen von Volos gebissen?


Ne, ich war auf Kreta und es war der Hafen Rethymnon (Außenbereich).


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs (und Mädels?),

Tag X rückt näher, noch 2 1/2 Wochen, dann geht's nach einem Pausenjahr mit dem Auto nach Korfu in die alte Heimat.
Und es steht auch noch ne Jungfernfahrt auf dem Programm; hab heut den Mount für den E-Motor (Motorguide 30lbs für 55 Euronen in der Bucht geschossen)  auf meinem preisgünstigen Sevylor-Kajak fertiggestellt.
Da meine tägliche Fischerei in unserer Bucht stattfindet, und ich selten mehr als 1km vom Land entfernt fische, dachte ich, so'n Aufblasteil könnte man mal ausprobieren.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das Teil schippern lässt, kommt noch ne Pinnenverlängerung, dann ist es komplett.
Hier mal'n paar Bildchen:






















Hauptsache es kommen ein paar gute Fische damit nach Hause.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da sind keine Netze drauf und es wird auch nicht gefüttert.

Fette Serviola, wie ärgerlich. Daraus wirst du vermutlich deinen Teil gelernt haben. War sicher ein guter Kämpfer!

Dieter dein Nautic ist leider gestern abgebrannt, also zumindest irgendwas in der Ecke... 
palo kann man ja dann nochmal versuchen, jetzt kommt erstmal ne schlechtere Phase gom Wetter her. Heute mit Sebastian wieder sinnlos Sprit verbraten. Waren große Thuna unterwegs....


----------



## Krallblei (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Almata abgebrannt#d  Dieter spar dir die 10 Kilometer und komm auf Laguna.. :vik: Ist viel einfacher und natürlicher 

Dario kein Köder geworfen bei den Thuns?


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn ich den Kahn mit vier Schleppruten hinten raus fahre, ist leider nix mit anwerfen. Ich wär aber als erster bei den schleppruten gewesen


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*





Vor 20 min in Cala Bona auf Mallorca
Könnte mir jemand bitte sagen, was das für ein Fisch ist ?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schriftbarsch.... ^^


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich geh dann mal morgen wieder angeln...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal morgen wieder angeln...



Ich denke mal, du gehst fischen.|evil:
Angeln hört schon so nach Kanal und Kiste
mit Bier an. .

Petri heil.


----------



## ulfisch (14. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Angeln ohne Bier? im Urlaub|bigeyes?


----------



## glavoc (14. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich war heute  - leider nur Kleinzeug...zwo kleene Wölfis und ein ordentlich fetter Horni. Es ist zum Mäuse melken! Dabei ist die goldene Stunde doch meine liebste...


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Keine Sorge, es wurde nicht ohne Bier geangelt  und es wurde auch was gefangen  

Entweder du bist der mega ober crack oder es gibt einfach viel zu viele Wölfe bei dir.

Mal eine Frage: ich will es mal hier auf größere Doraden ausprobieren, hatt jemand Tipps zur Stellenauswahl? Vom Boot...


----------



## glavoc (15. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario,


scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Entweder du bist der mega ober crack oder es gibt einfach viel zu viele Wölfe bei dir.
> Eben leider nicht (mehr^^). Auch durchschauen Wobas recht schnell das KuköSpiel  - sprich, am Anfang läuft es meist wie Bombe, später weniger und irgendwann (jetzt) wird es sehr zäh.
> Alte Fischer sagen sogar, dass der Wolf, wo er zu stark befischt wird irgendwasnn einfach verschwindet...d.h. er sucht sich ein neues Gebiet. Ich sollte jetzt halt weiterziehen, dass ist auf der kleinen Insel leider kaum möglich
> Bleibt nur auf den Regen zu hoffen, vielleicht kommt dann der ein- oder andere bessere zu Besuch
> ...



#h

lg


----------



## Krallblei (15. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario was bei dir ne größere Dorade?

Und spann uns nicht so auf die Folter.. Was hattest am Haken heute?

In 7 verdammten Tagen werf ich auch wieder meine Köder raus.. 7 lange verdammte Tage


----------



## Darket (16. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin, sagt mal kann mir jemand von euch eventuell ein Buch zur Fischbestimmung im Mittelmeer empfehlen? Gibt das ein oder andere, aber inwieweit die für Angler brauchbar sind, ist ja von außen nicht zu erkennen. Wäre für Tips dankbar.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@darket.

Habe ich auch schon gesucht, meist muß man mehrere Quellen im netz benutzen.
http://www.teneweb.de/download/fischbuch.pdf
nicht besonders schön, aber um sonst.
Unsere Angelfische sind alle beschrieben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine spanischen Pescadores angeln nicht auf sowas.  Es geht mir jetzt nicht um nen 2kg Tier, sondern einfach mal um eine oder mehrere schöne Doraden in Essgröße. Ich glaub ich probier das einfach mal.

Vermutlich gibt es bei dir die Wolfsbarsche und bei mir als Ersatz die Dentices. Ist auch okay, wenn die nicht so schwer zu fangen wären.

Was ich gestern am Haken hatte? Nichts  Keine Sorge ich schreib schon noch früh genug dazu, immer ruhig Blut.


----------



## Krallblei (16. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn du nicht vom Strand fischen willst auf Doraden dann versuchs an der Zuchtstation. Im Mai hab ich jemanden angesprochen der ne große Dorade ausgenommen hatte. (Also vom Strand fang ich die bis 20cm, seine hatte bestimmt 30cm) Mit ihm bin ich ja dann auch einmal raus.
Gefangen haben wir dann 3 Stück. Mit halber Sardine auf Grund. 

Sonst wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht wo die grossen Hocken. Im Muga schwimmen viele allerdings nur so 10cm Biester.

Gruss und bis bald


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ahoi Dario,
ich kenne mich halt gar nicht aus beim Doradenangeln* in Spanien*- hier in Kroatien schon. Allgemein gesprochen brauchst du "Mischgrund" wo die Doraden Schnecken und Muscheln zum fressen finden. Das können Unterwassererhebungen, Grotten und "Löcher" aber auch Landspitzen sein. Falls du sie findest (und genau hier ist die Schwierigkeit- mögl.weise befragst du spanische Internetseiten?) fängst du meist mehrere, da sie in "Rudeln" bis hin zu riesiegen Schwärmen zusammen schwimmen...allein sind sie eher selten unterwegs. Du findest sie meist nicht allzuweit vom Ufer und nicht allzutief. 
Zwei kg ist in der Mikrolokalität wo ich so angel, die Maximalgröße 
Wichtig: wenn du sie geortet hast und sie nehmen deinen Köder, *unbedingt Schnur geben- nicht gleich anschlagen!!!

*Dentexe sind ungleich weniger vorhanden wie Wölfe & auch schwerer zu fangen, ganz klar! Dafür bräuchte ich ein Boot...jedoch für ein paar Wochen im Jahr rechnet sich für mich dessen Anschaffung leider nicht 

dir dicke Petri`s


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja gut, ich weiß dass die Doraden gerne die Muscheln in StPere fressen. Das ist aber kein Mischgrund. Die knacken die komplett und wenn man den Haken in einer Lebenden versteckt, rammt die sich den auch rein beim knacken. 
Ich schau mal ob und wo ich es probiere. Ist auch eher so eine Spaßesgeschichte. 

Und ich werd immer noch nicht an der Zuchtstation angeln, da ist es sau voll.


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn du vorhast mit Miesmuscheln und darin versteckten Haken zu fischen, so achte darauf, dass deine Muschel so ganz leicht beschädigt ist (DUFTSTOFFE!!), sonst ist das eher ein Glücksspiel und unnötige Zeitverschwendung. Ich schwöre ja auf Purpurschnecken ( die ich auf "Mischgrund" also algenbewachsene Felsen mit Sand und oftmals daneben Posaidoniawiesen finde  )
viel Glück


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Evtl werde ich es so versuchen. Hab mir da noch garkeine Gedanken zu gemacht, außer dass ich es mal ausprobieren will. 
Gibts bei dir so viele Purpurschnecken, das sind doch diese richtig fetten oder?


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario - weiß nicht wie und wo du diese in Spanien auflesen kannst, aber mit einem geübten Blick plus Tauchmaske und Schnorchel, sammel` ich in Minuten hier bei mir genügend für eine Runde Doradenangeln 

Hier mal der Link: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purpurschnecke

Sammeln, aufschlagen (mit faustgroßem Stein) und den Haken im Fuß verstecken. Dabei nicht die Weichteile darüber zu lange befummeln^^ anschließend die Pfoten gut und mit bissle Sand abwaschen und los gehts!

dir viel Spass & lg

PS bei mir - endlich Regen!!


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen,


bzgl. Spinnfischen vom Ufer auf alles was so beissen kann im Mittelmeer.... reicht da in der regel ne geflochtene von rund 10Lbs bzw. 0,15mm Diameter? Ich habe 2 Reisekombis dabei .... 


1) Spro Globetrotter GT Pro 240cm 20-60Gr WG + Shimano Technium 2500 FA + ,015er Power Pro Super8Slick in Blau.




2) Spro Globetrotter GT Pro 240cm 40-80Gr WG + DAM Quick FZ-1 3000er + ???


Reicht eurer Meinung für die etwas kräftigere auch ne 0,15er PP aus oder soll man da eher auf ne 0,17er bzw. 0,18er rauf? Einerseits wollte ich jetzt nicht mit schwerem Gerät auf die meist kleinen Fische gehen ... andererseits solls ja im Mittelmeer inzwischen auf im Uferbereich ab und zu mal kleinere Thuns und Baracudas geben...(in Hafen Cala Radjada hab ich nen rund 1m langen Baracuda patroulieren sehen... ).


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich fische 20 Pfund Geflecht vom Ufer aus. Mono von 0,40 bis hoch zu 0,50 vom Ufer...zu deinen Ruten und Rollen kann ich nix zu sagen...wichtig sind hohe Übersetzungen (0,9m-1,1m) und starke Bremsen mMn. Meine Ruten sind leichter vom WG, da ich Hardbaits fische...Aktion solte spitzenbetont mit viel Rückrat sein.


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,


danke erstmal. Die Ruten sind halt progressive Spinnrute.... also haben schon Rückgrat und sind keine weichen Teleprügel  Ist halt schwierig den nötigen Kompromiss zu finden zw. Tragkraft und Unauffälligkeit. Mit Hartbais wollt ich auch angeln.... ca 70cm FC in 0,38mm bzw. 0,45mm davor schalten wegen den Felsen ...


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich mach sogar mehr als 1,5m FC Vorfächer  
lg

PS.
Zitat:"solls ja im Mittelmeer inzwischen auf im Uferbereich ab und zu mal kleinere Thuns und Baracudas geben..." nicht inzwischen sondern endlich (wenn auch nur vereinzelt) wieder...einst sind sogar große Thunfischschwärme in Wurfweite vom Ufer geschwommen!!


----------



## W-Lahn (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> ich fische 20 Pfund Geflecht vom Ufer aus. Mono von 0,40 bis hoch zu 0,50 vom Ufer...zu deinen Ruten und Rollen kann ich nix zu sagen...wichtig sind hohe Übersetzungen (0,9m-1,1m) und starke Bremsen mMn. Meine Ruten sind leichter vom WG, da ich Hardbaits fische...Aktion solte spitzenbetont mit viel Rückrat sein.



0,50er Mono halt ich für übertrieben vom Ufer aus..


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit Stahlvorfächern (auch wenn es nur dünne 1x7 mit 7KG sind) kann man def, in der Tasche lassen, da die Fische so extrem Vorfachscheu sind?


----------



## W-Lahn (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mit Stahlvorfächern (auch wenn es nur dünne 1x7 mit 7KG sind) kann man def, in der Tasche lassen, da die Fische so extrem Vorfachscheu sind?



Kommt auf den Zielfisch an, beim Rockfishing definitiv, beim Spinnen auf Barracudas kannst du Mono oder Fluo nehmen...


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ W-Lahn - richtig, wenn du aktiv und mit Rute und Rolle fischen tust! 

*Habe noch mal extra nachgeforscht, wie dass die Surfcaster hier in Kroatien (scharfe steile Kalksteinküste) beim Doradenfischen halten. Also, diese fischen zwar nicht unbedingt 0,50 mm Mono ABER keiner fischt UNTER 0,40 mm- Die meisten fischen 0,45mm!
*

Ich fische sehr Ufernah mit Wickelbrett auf Doraden, mit einem Steinchen als "Bissanzeiger". Wenn ich da nicht mindestens so stark fische, reißt mir jede stärkere Dorade die Schnur am Felsen ab, spätenstens wenn sie sich um Unterwasserfelsen festwickelt!!!
Habe sehr oft (dutzende Male!!) diese austauchen dürfen und durfte einfach zu häufig deren Verwickelungskunst bewundern. Erst neulich hat mir eine glatt das 0,45 FC Vorfach durchgebissen und zwar so schnell, dass ich dachte sie hätte den Köder nur losgelassen...später hab ich beim einholen große Augen gemacht^^ 
Wir reden hier von NUR bis zu zwei kg Doraden...was eine kapitale von 4,5 oder 6 kg anstellt, darfst du dir selber denken!!

Damit du dir das ganze bildlicher vorstellen kannst, hier ein Video mit ähnlichem Ufer, ähnlicher Größe und gleicher Methode 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d_wGzbWMYQ

lg


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich will euren Thread nicht missbrauchen.... aber was fängt man den eig vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute und Wobblern, Poppern, Stickbaits, Spinnern, Blinkern und Gummis....?


Bisher bekannt:


- Schriftbarsche
- Hornhechte
- Baracudas ((sofern man ran kommt)
- kleine Thuns (sofern man ran kommt)


----------



## xanatus (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo aus dem sonnigem frantignan (Sete)

Ernüchternde 3 angeltage je abends ca 2 stunden

Erste tag an einem kanal mit den Tausendfüßler kein erfolg
Zweite tag mit pose und brandungsrute an einer mole mit tintenfisch /  crevetten und seeringler kein erfolg 
Dritter tag wieder gleiches Geschirr wie vom vortag andere mole weiterer Köder Einsiedler krebse 
Ergebnis tag 3 fisch!: ca. 60-8 0 m draußen nichts mit 2 ruten .  mit pose 2 grundel artige barsche ca 13-15cm ähnlich dem drachenkopf auf Tinten fisch dann paar bisse auf Köder umstellung crevetten schwänze eine Umsetzung um halber elf abends eine schöne ca. 20cm lange geissbrasse 5m vor der mole 

Das wars erst mal bis jetzt noch 2 wochen mal sehn was noch in die bratpfanne will

Gruß

Net wundern wegen kommas und ähnliches wurde mit handy geschrieben.


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ fr33 - vor allem fang ich Wölfe...um deine Liste zu vervollständigen, gelegentlich in der Dämmerung noch Stöcker sowie Brand/Geissbrassen und im Herbst kleine Amberjacks...aber hättest du selbst in dem Link lesen können, denn ich dir geschrieben hab 
lg

@ xanatus - Petri!


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Glavoc






den hatte ich schon gelesen. Keine Sorge.... aber ich lese momentan zuviel paralell. Da verdreht es einem den Angler-Kopf 


Wölfe wären auch nicht schlecht


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

okay, sorry - hab` halt oftmals das Gefühl, mich ständig wiederholen zu müssen 
dir lg und viel Glück auf Malle!!!


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke 


geht aber erst in einem Monat runter ... ist a) weniger los b) die Preise besser usw


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

& c) - fängst du auch viel besser  !!
lg


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine Rollen liegen frisch geputzt und bespult aufm Wohnzimmertisch. Ich halte es nicht mehr aus. Es ist Montag und Freitag geht es los. Die Bucht von Roses ruft.. UND sie ruft LAUT. Die Ruten im Wohnwagen schlagen schon wie ein Hundschwanz kurz bevor er ein Leckerli bekommt. 
Dieter und Dario pumpt eure Boote auf und schickt die Fische Richtung Laguna.. Ich komme HEIM.. bald:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

da freut sich aber einer^^  - wünsche dir viel Petri & eine gute Zeit!!

|wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Freude ist kein Ausdruck. :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:#:#:#:|laola:|jump:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> bzgl. Spinnfischen vom Ufer auf alles was so beissen kann im Mittelmeer.... reicht da in der regel ne geflochtene von rund 10Lbs bzw. 0,15mm Diameter? Ich habe 2 Reisekombis dabei ....
> ...




Also ich schließe mich da Glavoc an, der hat das gut beschrieben.

Ich fische Stroft GTP R: 7 bzw. 9 kg
Reines spinnfischen 7kg, wenns variabler wird benutze ich die 9kg. (mit 10lbs würde ich auch noch an den Strand gehen).

Nur Flourocarbon ran, 1,5 -2,0m Länge. Die Stärken passe ich dann dem Fischen an ob Spinning 0,30-0.40, Jigging 0,40 -0,45mm.

Zielfisch  vom Ufer in der Regel Woba, Barra, eventuell Makrelenartige und  Palometa. Kann aber auch was anderes einsteigen, dies weiß man im Meer  nie so genau.

Habe viel probiert und nehme hauptsächlich 145mm  lange schlanke Wobler ca. 22gramm (Muster hatte ich schon mal gepostet),  auf diesen hatte ich die meisten. 
Glavoc hat auch was zu den Ködern geschrieben.
Wenn es auf Weite geht auch gerne mal einen blausilbernen Casting Jig.

Wg 20-60gr. passt sehr gut, 40-80gr. ist übertrieben (außer Nachts im Hafen).

Rollen Größe Shimano 4000/Daiwa 3000, die 2500er kann auch gehen, ist ne top Rolle. Wird schon klappen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> okay, sorry - hab` halt oftmals das Gefühl, mich ständig wiederholen zu müssen
> dir lg und viel Glück auf Malle!!!



|good: Man könnte ja auch mal ein bisschen im Thread lesen, ne

Barrakuda vom Ufer ist sicher drin. Also zumindest hier gibts die. 
Nen Thun fängst du nicht von Land. Die sind hier zwar auch öfter mal sehr dicht an Land, aber das muss ein Riesenflück sein wenn mal eine frenzy genau vor dir ist und du dann grad noch die Saltiga parat hast. 

Benny warum die Freude? Hier regnet es genauso wie in Deutschland...


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Regen ist mir Wurst.Ich mag an Strand hocken und die Angeln werfen...San Miguel aufmachen und meine Blicke über die Bucht streifen lassen.
Jede Nacht zwischen den Dreibeinen am Strand schlafen:l:l:l


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...noch besser finde ich ja, jede Nacht zwischen *zwei Beinen *egal wo zu "schlafen"^^ ...:l:l:l


und weggeduckt :q


----------



## knutemann (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Also ich schließe mich da Glavoc an, der hat das gut beschrieben.
> 
> Ich fische Stroft GTP R: 7 bzw. 9 kg
> Reines spinnfischen 7kg, wenns variabler wird benutze ich die 9kg. (mit 10lbs würde ich auch noch an den Strand gehen).
> ...



Hallo Spin,
danke schon mal für deinen Post. Liege ich nicht ganz so daneben was meine Gerätewahl angeht. ich würde jetzt pauschal auf beide Rollen ne 15er PP als Geflecht nehmen. Die 10Lbs beziehen sich auf die US Angaben (also Nassknoten). ka was die 15er PP in D für ne Tragkraft hat....um die 9-10KG? 

An der leichteren Rute hängt ne 2500er Technium FA und an der etwas schweren (wobei das halt kein Knüppel ist wie das WG anfangs erscheinen mag) ne 3000er Quick FZ-1.

An Spinnzeugs nehm ich bisi was mit was ich sonst so Rapfen am Main / Rhein verwende. Und das sind alles so 10-13cm Wobbler die ganz gut fliegen. Paar Stickbaits, Popper um die 11cm etc. Paar schlanke Gummis etc. Was halt so in den Koffer passt. Nicht übertreiben 

LG
Sascha


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@FR33

Ja das habe ich früher auch probiert, Köder von hier#d
Und richtig Gute, ja solche für Rapfen und Meerforelle,
ging leider überhaupt nicht, erklären kann ich es nicht.

Hier mal mein Tip und richtig günstig:
http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik/yokozuna-montero/26000/p
Farbe B09 und Ma02.

Viele fischen auch die von Yozuri, die sind mir zu leicht und fliegen schlecht.

Die besseren Bisse im Mittelmeer kommen meist auf größere Köder. Ich kenne aber auch viele die kleine Köder fischen.
Ist wohl ne glaubens Frage.

Ja zur Rolle hatte ich schon was geschrieben, DAM kenne ich nicht, Ruten kenne ich auch nicht.

Wichtig sind die Rutenringe, auch in der Spitze große Ringdurchmesser, damit du den Schlagschnurknoten mit durch die Ringe werfen kannst. Vorfachlänge 1,5m ++++

Kannst ja mal folgendes probieren FG Knoten.
Kommt aus der Jigging Szene.
Hier am Beispiel mit dünner geflochtener.
http://www.shimanofishnetwork.de/prostaff/sufix-832-the-line-oft-the-lines/


----------



## W-Lahn (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> @FR33
> 
> Ja das habe ich früher auch probiert, Köder von hier#d
> Und richtig Gute, ja solche für Rapfen und Meerforelle,
> ging leider überhaupt nicht, erklären kann ich es nicht.



Der selbe Fehler ist mir zu Beginn auch passiert, jetzt schwöre ich auf den MaxRap..


----------



## Fr33 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin zusammen,


danke nochmal für die Tips. Schlanke Minnows habe ich zwar im Gepack... aber wenn hier mehrere auf die Yozuris bzw. den MaxRap (beide von der Form her ähnlich) schwören, werde ich wohl mal 2 Modelle mit einpacken....


(Zwischenfrage.... wie groß bzw. lang sind eure Weitwurfwobbler alla MaxRap und Yozuri? Gibts ja von 11-knapp 20cm ^^)


Edit die 2:


Hat jmd alternativ die 12er Jaxon mal gestestet? http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/atract-xtr-t-a20-p138-k11096.html Für den Kurs könnte man die mal in 3 Farben testen....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik...ontero/26000/p
Farbe B09 und Ma02.
#h#h#h


----------



## glavoc (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fr33 - was du vor allem brauchst sind Oberflächenköder, weit wichtiger als Minnowmodelle (die laufen im Dunkeln, Nachts, bei Sturm und aufgewühlter See oder in Flußmündungen..) hab ich aber schon einmal erklärt^^ 

Worauf hier in Dalmatien geschwört wird sind komischerweise der Original floating von Rapala (für Minnowfreunde) 

& statt Spinner(fängst höhstens mal einen Schriftbarsch drauf(die gehen bei mir fast immer zurück, es sei den mein Vater will sie unbedingt)) lieber CastingJigs !

lg

ps. kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass du auf Malle keinen Shop findest (Hart/Yokozuma sind von Evia, DEM spanischem Großisten)...solltest du demnach in SP an jeder Ecke finden...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Der selbe Fehler ist mir zu Beginn auch passiert, jetzt schwöre ich auf den MaxRap..



MaxRap. den unterschreibe ich auch :q


----------



## Fr33 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie in Mallorca mit Shops aussieht weiss ich nicht.... scheint vereinzelt welche zu geben. In einem anderem Forum wurde aber von sehr hohen Preisen geredet (sozusagen Malle-Aufschlag^^). Daher würde ich logischerweise von hier mitnehmen. Wie gesagt ich hab ganze Boxcen voll Hardbaits. Auch etwas größere Popper und Sickbaits. Werd mir einfach noch so 2-3 von Yokozuma holen und dann sollte das passen. 


Danke nochmal für eure Geduld...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg, und nicht vergessen einen Bericht zu schreiben.


----------



## Krallblei (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ichs sehs schon bildlich vor mir|supergri

19:30 Uhr ab an Strand. Dreibeine aufstellen und die langen Ruten rein...
Kajak nehmen und die grossen Köder paar hundert Meter rausbringen...
Zurück am Strand die anderen Ruten fertig machen. Köder rauspfeffern. Überall Knicklichter und Glocken dran. Frau baut in der Zeit Strandmuschel auf und macht ne Flasche Wein und Bier auf.. Die Ölfackeln warten nur drauf angezündet zu werden.. Als dem Radio säuselt leise spanische Musik......|kopfkrat sobald es dunkel wird beisen die ersten kleinen Fische.. 
Nachts fallen die Dreibeine um weil 10 Kilo fische an der Schnur zerren|rolleyes

Och mann noch drei Tage bis Abfahrt.... ich bin sooooo wuschig#a


(((immer diese Tagträume))))


----------



## Darket (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> 
> danke nochmal für die Tips. Schlanke Minnows habe ich zwar im Gepack... aber wenn hier mehrere auf die Yozuris bzw. den MaxRap (beide von der Form her ähnlich) schwören, werde ich wohl mal 2 Modelle mit einpacken....
> ...



Also ich gehöre zur YoZuri-Fraktion. Und zwar die ziemlich kleinen um 7cm. Daher auch meine Frage nach der Rute gestern. Was auch ganz gut ging und nicht viel kostet sind ich glaube sie hießen Thunderstick von Storm. Allerdings lassen die sich wirklich nicht so gut weit werfen. Und ja, auch ein Max Rap fliegt besser als die Crystal Minnows von Yo Zürich. Ich mag die trotzdem sehr. Zum einen habe ich den ersten nennenswerten Fisch meines Lebens (Wolfsbarsch um 1,5kg) auf so einen gefangen und zum anderen auch später immer wieder Erfolg mit denen gehabt. Außerdem kann man die zumindest in einigen Mittelmeerländern (mindestens in der Türkei und in Griechenland) teilweise sehr günstig kaufen. Hier werden die ja leider nicht vertrieben.


----------



## glavoc (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Darket - du meinst sicher von Yo-Zuri die Pin`s Minnow, genausogut/beliebt sind von Yamashita/Maria die Princess - Modelle hier in Dalmatien...allerdiings häufiger zum Trolling (die kleineren Modelle) und die mittleren zum spinnen.

lg

( ich nutze die günstigen DTD Modelle auch auf Forellen und Döbel&Barsch auch in D`land  )

#h


----------



## Darket (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee, tatsächlich die Crystal Minnows. Die gibt es glaube ich ab 6,5cm aufwärts. Den Pin Minnow (habe mal zufällig einen aus Restbeständen irgendwo mitbestellt) finde ich aber auch super. Den nutze ich hier gern auf Barsch.


----------



## Fr33 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So meine Herren.... habe doch tatsächlich noch ne 0,15er PP in Meeresblau gefunden. Mal auf die neue DAM gespult... sieht doch ganz brauchbar fürs Meer aus 









Auf der leichteren ist die selbe Schnur drauf. War also noch ein Rest vom letzten Jahr.

PS: Heute final gebucht... am 18.9 geht's los!!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

NA schaut doch gut aus.

Hier mal ne Frage:
PowerProS oder Stroft R, Klasse so um die 17kg.
Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen bin eigentlich der Stroft Fan aber der Preis der PPS lockt doch.


----------



## Franz_x (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

schau´ Dir auch mal die WFT Silent eight an. Bin superzufrieden mit der Schnur.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Andre´ (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute habt Ihr auch einen Tip für etwas schwerere Oberflächenköder ? 
Ich mein so 20+ Gr damit man echt weit rauskommt. Auch hab ich Probleme mit dem leichten Zeugs sobald bissi Wind aufkommt. Vielleicht kann jemand was empfehlen...


----------



## Fr33 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey,


pauschal fallen mir wir nur Stickbaits ein. Alles so um die 11cm+ ... die haben in der Regel 20gr und mehr WG. Dicke Popper gehen bestimmt auch noch..... habe diese hier von Tommy:


http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/product_info.php/info/p3755_jaxon-popper-10-cm--a-.html


Allerdings unter 20gramm....


Richtige Granaten (aber für mich zum Rapfenangeln schon zu groß) ---> http://www.amazon.de/PowerCatcher-POPPER-BLUE-HERRING-L%C3%A4nge/dp/B00HK3TYKM 


Power Catcher in 13cm.... der soll 55gr haben!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Typ.
Sicher gibt es auch andere gute Produkte. 
Ich möchte aber nicht über die Dörfer gehen.

Ich hatte meine Frage genau gestellt und wollte nur hierzu Erfahrungen.


PowerProS oder Stroft R, Klasse so um die 17kg.


----------



## Fr33 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit der Stroft kann ich nicht dienen... für reine Urlaubsangellei ein paar mal im Jahr würde ich mir die nicht holen. Dann bleib ich bei der PP Super8Slick. Die ist schon runder als die normale PP....


----------



## afbaumgartner (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@André, an Weitwurfködern Subsurface kann ich -außer den hier bisher empfohlenen- die die Shimano Waxwing empfehlen:
http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-waxwing-jigs.html

Gibt's auch bei Waveinn.com und bei einigen europäischen Händlern.






TL, Andreas


----------



## Andre´ (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke, die sehn echt gut aus. Da werde ich mir auf jeden Fall welche gönnen.

Und im Raubfischspezishop hab ich sogar noch ein paar Wobbler mit viel Wg gefunden die ich mal probieren werde:

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/.../p1903_fladen-fat-13-cm--blue-mackerel--.html


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola pescadores und fleißige Poster. #h
Ich bin jetzt in der Rosas Bucht angekommen am Sonntag. 2 Tage später als geplant,  schlechte Wettervorhersage und zu tun hatte ich auch noch. 
Mo+Di hats erstmal ordentlich geregnet, heute dann etwas Tramuntana hinterher. Die Angeln haben noch kein Wasser gesehen. 
Ich hoffe, dass es morgen klappt. Wenn sich was tut, dann melde ich mich. 
Benny, wenn du Freitag fährst könnte das mit dem Timing gut klappen. Bevor am Sonntag evtl der nächste Regen kommt. 
Dario , wo treibst du dich so rum?trifft man sich mal auf dem Wasser? 
Vg und tl Dieter


----------



## Fr33 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die hab ich auch entdeckt.... achte aber auf die Tauchtiefe... das sieht mir so nach 2-3m Tiefe aus. ich hab welche genommen die flacher laufen... die verlinkten Yokozunas bestellt...


http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik/koder-minnows/7115/s#ajax


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#h petri


----------



## Krallblei (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Dieter.

Am Samstag vormitItag komm ich erst an..Dann erstmal 2 Wohnwägen aufbauen mit Familie. Am Abend hau ich aufjedenfall die Ruten in die Mugamündung. Laut eltiempo.es soll es erst Montag regnen.. Mir auch egal solange es nicht windet 

Werd versuche mich in den wenigen Tagen wo ich im August dort bin mit Dario zu treffen und zu fischen. Ich melde mich aber bei dir.

Bis dann


----------



## Saarsprung (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

Sehe gerade Ihr seid die Bucht oberhalb, werde noch bis ende August aufm CP in Torrella de Montgri sein, habe heute mal die Spinne getestet, aber nix gefangen..
Will die Tage mal abends mit den Brandungsruten ans Wasser...

Evtl. Können wir ja mal nen Tag zusammen machen, kenne hich hier gar nicht aus, teste mich halt mal durch..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Krallblei (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi.

Unbedingt abends an Strand. Köder entweder Koreanwürmen oder notfalls am Strand welche budeln. Sind zwar klein aber 5-10 aufm Haken gibt auch ein Bündel. Oder Sardinenstücke paar Stunden in Salz und Sonne legen. Dann wirds fester. Muschelfleisch geht auch gut. Abends raus damit #6


----------



## Andre´ (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Thx Fr33. Die Tauchtiefe hab ich gesehn, da ich aber auch am Atlantik an sehr tiefen Stellen fische, haut das genau hin auf Sierras.
Und der link hat nicht geklappt glaub ich , das die startseite der kukös


----------



## Saarsprung (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke,

Habe den Anhang mal überzeugt nen Abend am Strand zu verbringen:l habe ich mal für morgen geplant...

Musste heute wieder in den Angelladen (wo ich mir gestern Würmer gekauft hatte), habe meine Ködernadeln Zuhause gelassen:r.
Werde morgen früh wohl mit der Spinne ans Wasser und Abend dann die Brandungsruten pfeifen lassen..
Heute gibts mal Burger..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Krallblei (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hätte nix gegen einen gemeinsamen Nachmittag/Abend in der Bucht.. 
Brandungsangeln in der Mugamündung.. Allerdings fährst du mindestens ne halbe Stunde bis zu mir. Mindestens

Gruss

PS: Bin jetzt nur Samstag bis Mittwoch Abend da.

Nachtrag. Ich bin JEDEN Abend und die ganze Nacht am Strand


----------



## ulfisch (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Hi Leute habt Ihr auch einen Tip für etwas schwerere Oberflächenköder ?
> Ich mein so 20+ Gr damit man echt weit rauskommt. Auch hab ich Probleme mit dem leichten Zeugs sobald bissi Wind aufkommt. Vielleicht kann jemand was empfehlen...



DUO Bay Ruf Maniac
|kopfkrat sehe den hier nur mit 16GR. bin mir aber fast sicher, dass meiner mehr wiegt.
Fliegt wie ne Rakete aber bitte Haken tauschen


----------



## glavoc (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moinsen Männers,

hat auch hier "getröpfelt"  

                                                - Fluch und Segen des Regens -
                          gab`endlich wieder Wolfsbarsch in der Mitnehm`größe
                                       dank des Regens der letzten Tage,
                                ABER
                                            selbiger zwang mich kurz darauf leider
                     nach Hause umzukehren....

Zu den Kunstködertipps will ich auch mal meine 2 Cent beisteuern....nicht der Kunstköder fängt den Fisch, nein es ist der Angler!!  Wichtiger ist das Wissen, wo er steht der Wolf & wann  du ihn da findest! Wie agressiv und schnell du deinen Kunstköder zu führen hast, dass er drauf reinfällt (Hardbaits) & wo und wann du welchen zu benutzen hast! 
Und dann fangen auch Rapala`s Original oder HuskyJerks, Dropshotmontagen und Wackywurm(fish), oberaffenteure Fernostimporte oder billigste Chinakopien....:m

 Kurz: Seid nicht so (Marken)Köderfixiert oder verfallt dem Denken, wenn er damit fängt, werde auch ich fangen  - leider ist es nicht so, womöglich weil ein jedes Anglerlein die Dinger zu individuell führt, anderes Tempo usw.usf. 

Der Wolf ist willig am Anfang, beim ersten Mal, wenn er sich dem Köder anschaut! Klappt es dabei nicht, ihn zum  zubeissen zu zwingen, wird es halt immer schwerer...egal wie Edel euer SuperduperMegaKunstköder ist. 
Falls jemand die Funktioniert-immer&überall&immer-wieder-am-selben-Spot&beim-selben-Rudel-über-Monate-hinweg-Fangmaschiene hat, laßt es mich wissen - werde mir keine anderen mehr kaufen! Versprochen!! Indianerehrenwort!!!

Duo funzt bei mir bis auf eine alte, nicht mehr hergestellte Serie, überhaupt nicht ... aber bei jemanden anderen sicherlich 

lg |wavey: und der gefallene Kerl von heute Abend:


----------



## Saarsprung (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi,

Habe heute morgen doch echt was mit der Spinne auf nen blauen Mefoblinker gefangen
Naja, war an der Rückenflosse gehakt#c, finde den Fisch aber nicht in meinem Buch Meeresangeln in Europa, habe es auch noch nie geschafft mit meinem Apple Kram hier ein Bild einzustellen... Muss noch etwas schauen ob ich hinnbekomme..
Später hatte noch ein Plattfisch gebissen, ist aber 2 Meter vorm Strand abgegangen..

Der gefangene Fisch: ca 40cm, Silbern, unterständiges Maul, Form so etwa wie ein Rapfen, aber mit runderem Kopf und grossen Augen. Habe Ihn ausgenommen|bigeyes at ne schwarze Bauchhöhle..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick wie ne Meerärsche aus. Aber auf Blinker?!


EDit. ach von außen gehakt .... hmmm dann ggf doch ne Meeräsche....


----------



## Saarsprung (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab noch zwei Bilder..

Hatte an der Rückenflosse gehakt!

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Andre´ (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Tip, guck ich mir an den Duo Bay.
@ Glavoc   Wenn die Fische vor Ort sind und auch aktiv sind geb ich dir Recht, dann ist es ziemlich egal welchen Köder du servierst Hauptsache Du weist ihn attraktiv zu führen. Wenn aber keine guten Bedingungen herrschen ist es meiner Meinung nach schon wichtig eine Breite Palette an Ködern ausprobieren zu können. Im Atlantik hatte ich teilweise ganze Schwärme an Sierras als Nachläufer hinter dem Jig, aber keine wollte anbeissen. Erst als ich nach dem 10 Köderwechsel den richtigen hatte, konnte ich noch 2 verhaften. 
Wobei ich nicht der Profi in Sachen Woba bin, ich angel eher auf Bonitos Barras und Bluefisch.

@ Fisch , jau ist ne Äsche


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Hi Leute habt Ihr auch einen Tip für etwas schwerere Oberflächenköder ?
> Ich mein so 20+ Gr damit man echt weit rauskommt. Auch hab ich Probleme mit dem leichten Zeugs sobald bissi Wind aufkommt. Vielleicht kann jemand was empfehlen...



Shimano Ocea Lipless 85 mm mit 20 gr.
Kleiner Köder und kann relativ flach geführt werden.

Fliegt eigentlich ganz gut, habe auch oft auflandigen Wind.

Es gibt viele fängige Modelle aus der Ocea Serie.


----------



## t-dieter26 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola pescadores
Dann werde ich auch mal einen Fang posten.
Heute zum ersten Mal raus, es war gar nicht so schlecht. 
Einen Bonito von knapp 3kg , die scheinen mir also treu zu bleiben. An der leichten Kombi wars ein toller Drill. Dazu 1,5  kleinere Bluefische.1,5 weil der erste sich direkt am Boot selbst released hat.Der Haken saß zwar ganz vorn, just in dem Moment wo ich den mit der Hand greifen wollte hat der doch noch die Schnur zwischen die Zähne bekommen.Es wäre wohl besser gewesen den Kescher zu nehmen.Der zweite kam dann ins Boot,  durfte aber wieder schwimmen zum weiter wachsen. 
Es waren wieder wenig Echos auf dem Fischfinder. 
An dem Spot waren so einige Boote,  es ist noch sehr voll. Aber eine richtig krumme Rute konnte ich nicht sehen.
Das könnte ganz schön schwierig werden, mal sehen......


----------



## glavoc (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Saarsprung zur (gerissenen) Meeräsche (schwarze Bauchhöhle)!! Wenn du sie in relativ sauberen Meer gefangen hast (keine größeren Häfen in der Nähe) wünsche ich einen guten Appetit #6

T-Dieter - Petri zur schönen Palamida!#6 Laß sie dir schmecken auf`m Grill! Fehlt nur noch die Palo^^  !!

Andre - ich kann höchstens drei verschiedene KuKö`s auswechseln, ehe sich bei mir die Wölfe endgültig verabschieden (an einem Spot, hintereinander). Gebe dir Recht, insoweit  dass der Kunstköder "funktionieren" muß, d.h. er allgemein seine Fische fängt.
Euch allen lg und viele Fische und dicke Petri`s

#h


----------



## Krallblei (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn die Meeräschen spinnen gehen die auf alles..Glaubt mir hab schon eine auf nen kleinen Pilker gefangen. Hatte rund 1 KG.

Dieter wir müssen doch zusammen raus 

Morgen geht es los:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ dieter

schöner Fisch, Petri Heil


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönes Tier 


Sowas fängt man aber nicht gerade vom Ufer in Wurfweite oder? (nur mal so aus reiner Neugier).


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab grad Sommerloch. Weiß von Pep auch dass es inzwischen Bonitos givt, doch als wir zusammen unterwegs waren haben die neben uns alle weggefangen. Es ist erbärmlich, die hatten den Spot komplett alleine und haben 3 Bonitos gefangen. Dann darfst du es eben keinem erzählen, nächsten Tag mit mir zusammen standen wir dort mit 15 anderen Booten. 
Habe heute die 4. Nullrunde in 4 Tagen hingelegt, frustrierend. Heut hats uns drei Blavkminnows zernagelt in1-2h jiggen. Es ist so abartig voll, das kaum was geht und heute war ein neuer Höhepunkt an Touriaufkommen. Es macht nur früh morgens Spaß zu fischen, oder aber wenn es regnet. Ich wünsche mir Regen, dann werd ich zwar nass aber kann in Ruhe angeln. 

Palo oder Bluefish gibt es nicht. Das ist das Sommerloch. Keiner weiß wo sie sind.

heute in Cadaques einen größeren Thun gesehen. Momentan gibt es viele Hornhechte hier. Sieht man ungewöhnlich oft und beim chummen lockt man ganz viele an.
Dieter, evtl sieht man sich. Können ja mal per PN uns absprechen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bonitos fängt man vom Boot mit treibender Sardine im Freiwasser


----------



## Krallblei (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oder mit Krallblei im Boot|splat2:


Mir sagt man nach das ich Glück bringe|supergri


----------



## glavoc (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hier gibt es dieses Jahr *auch* unglaublich viele Hornhechte, kann mich an so ein Aufkommen im Sommer nicht erinnern....
freut ganz sicher die alten Fischercracks mit ihren Gajeta`s hier auf der Insel, die mit Handleine auf Dentexe trollen...ich darf sehnsüchtig vom Ufer aus zugucken


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Schönes Tier
> 
> 
> Sowas fängt man aber nicht gerade vom Ufer in Wurfweite oder? (nur mal so aus reiner Neugier).



Wenns tief ist kanns gehen.
user salt hatte das mal gepostet


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geht schon, aber musst die Stelle kennen und kannst nicht so gut anfüttern. 
Ja auf Dentex trollen mit lebendem Hornhecht, wenns nur Dentex gäbe...

Benny, du bist gebucht. Glücksbringer sind immer gut.


----------



## Krallblei (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario so Gott will Montag oder Dienstag. Aber bitte  abends davor anrufen. Vielleicht öfter probieren falls wir es nicht hören. Vale?


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sta bien. Vamos a ver, hay q esperar


----------



## Krallblei (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo no hablo espanol Dario!

*Tausche Frau gegen Bonito an der Spinn! 
27 Jahre alt gross "unverbraucht" und gut in Schuss.

*Morgen gehts los nach Katalonien....platz bald|jump:


----------



## t-dieter26 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario ich fühle mit dir. 
Sollte mich nicht wundern wenn es mir die nächsten Tage genauso geht.Zu viele Boote und zu wenig Fische. Bevor ich heute nach Haus gefahren bin hatte ich noch eine größere Runde gedreht. Mit dem Echo nach interessanten Plätzen suchen. Als ich dann wieder an meiner Stelle angekommen war lagen genau dort 3 Boote. Was die bloß da wollten. ??
Glavoc : besorge dir doch ein Böötchen. Muss ja nichts dolles sein.ich selbst hab doch auch nur ein zerlegbares Schlauchi .macht nicht viel Arbeit und Aufwand und kost nicht viel. Kannst natürlich nicht bei jedem Wetter raus. 
Aber : kleinstes Boot = größte Fische 
Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal Ceviche gekocht:
Rohes(Bonito)-Filet in Würfel schneiden , Limettensaft drüber geben +Salz , Chili evtl Pfeffer. Im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen. Dann Zwiebel undTomatenwürfel dazu, noch mal ziehen lassen. Dann jam jam mit frischem Baguette , kann ich weiter empfehlen. Ach ja, Petersilie dazu ist gut. Es gibt auch noch verschiedene Varianten. 
Morgen früh geht's wieder raus. Eine andere Stelle probieren. 
Ach so, Dario, bluefisch gibt es schon. Hatte heute ja 2 am Band. Kleine halt, keine 2kg.
für Montag ist übrigens wieder Trami angesagt. |uhoh:


----------



## Krallblei (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Von mir aus Regen, Schnee was weis ich aber bitte kein Tramuntana. Frau dreht durch und ich erst recht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Niemand jammert so viel übers Wetter wie teleDieter. Stell dich nicht so an. Hier ist nicht viel stärkerer Tramuntana.
Ich dachte eher so an Blues bei dir vor der Haustüre. Im Hafen gibts auch viele kleine die man anscheinend leicht mit Sardine fangen kann. Benutzt du kein Stahlvorfach? Wo warste denn Fischen, im Biotopo von la escala?


----------



## Krallblei (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe gerade gebetet und beschlossen das wir Montag zu dritt fischen.
Dieter zeigt uns wo die Bonitios sind und alle werden glücklich.
Ich bring 2 Kilo Sardinen mit 

Ganz ehrlich ich freu mich über jeden Fisch den ich fange. Aber zugegeben ein Fight fehlt mir echt noch.. Angel doch noch nicht so lange und ein Wolf mit 75cm oder ne Gabel mit 35cm des ist nicht arg spannend

Komm Dieter spucks aus wo hocken die Biester


----------



## glavoc (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja auf Dentex trollen mit lebendem Hornhecht, wenns nur Dentex gäbe...




Momentan ist ein Ü70jähriger grad der King hier aufm Felschen/Insel an der "Panula"/Handleine. 
Dario du würdest  Augen machen was er so für Fische mit`m altem Holzboot und keinem Echolot rausholt...natürlich verschwiegen wie immer-zu keinem ein Wort...alte Schule halt#6

euch drei viel Glück und dass euch die Arme schmerzen

lg
#h


----------



## glavoc (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Krallblei - dein Wolf mit 75centimetern, wie schwer war der? Über 7 kg wohl auf jeden Fall...würd`mich brennend interessieren 
lg

T-Dieter - wenn, würde es ein GFK Boot 5m bis max. 6m Länge mit wassergekühltem 4Takter (der auch stundenlang 1-2kn fahren kann) werden...Schlauchboot fahren hier nur die Harpunierer  - will ja dann auch Langleinen fischen, Fischstechen, Holz transportieren und noch tausend andere Dinge anstellen (Arbeitsfahrzeug)...Leider sind Netze und Reusen(auf 3 Reduziert) mittlerweile (EU) verboten worden


----------



## Krallblei (21. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ohje grad nen Meterstab genommen peinlich.. der grosse hatte wahrscheinlich nur 65cm|uhoh: so 2 Kilo etwa.

Der auf meinem Bild hat so 55cm und denke 1.5 Kilo.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ich weiß schon wo die Bonitos zu fangen sind. Pep hat ja zuletzt dort 3 Stück gefangen +1 Fehlbiss und am nächsten Tag wo ich mit war der neben uns 4. Hab nur nicht die Möglichkeit dort zu ankern. Dann müssten wir driften. 

Wenn du willst ksnn ich das schon mit dir machen. Windfinder sagt für Dienstag gute Bedingungen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc Lebendr Hornhecht ist natürlich nen absoluter Topköder. Dentex knallt da drauf und wenn man eine gute Zone hat, gibts ja auch richtig große mit mehreren kilos. Ich mach ja im Prinzip mit dem Lebendkalmar genau das selbe, funktionierte Ostern ja super. Nur mit dem lebenden Hornie würdest du hier auch einige brauchen, denn es gibt viele Barrakudas die ihn gerne haben möchten...


----------



## W-Lahn (21. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ohje grad nen Meterstab genommen peinlich.. der grosse hatte wahrscheinlich nur 65cm|uhoh: so 2 Kilo etwa.
> 
> Der auf meinem Bild hat so 55cm und denke 1.5 Kilo.



Hast du den eingefroren oder wie hast du die erneute Messung vorgenommen?


----------



## Krallblei (21. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne geschätzt.. ist doch auch ********gal

Weis nur eins über den Wolf... der kleinere hat ziemlich gut geschmeckt#6


----------



## Saarsprung (21. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch ne Frage zu nem Fisch..

Habe jetzt schon drei mal am Stand 2-3 bestimmt 10 cm grosse schwarze Rückenflossen an der Wasseroberfläche gesehen, waren immer 2-3 die anscheinend am Strand hoch geschwommen sind und alle 10Meter an dier Oberfläche zu sehen waren..

Auf Mefoblinker haben sie nicht reagiert, habt Ihr da nen Tipp für mich? War unterhalb der Ter Mündung.

Dachte zuerst an ne Meeräsche, da ich gestern aber zufällig eine haken konnte.. Nee, die hat ne wesentlich kleinere Rückenflosse als Ihre Süsswasserverwandschaft..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Thomas , das können evtl Blues oder Palos gewesen sein,  aber natürlich nicht sicher. 
Heute war ich am Wrack, gestern vor Escala .
Heute habe ich nur ein paar Makrelen bekommen, davon gab's viele. Große Echos oder Bisse nada.
dafür brülloheiß.Auch nix gesehen.


----------



## Krallblei (21. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So in einer Stunde gehts nach Freiburg.. Bissl rumhocken und ab in Bus Richtung Figueres/Katalonien.. Dann joggen zum Decathlon und Koreaner holen  Zurück und nach Bus oder Taxi schauen und ab zum Campingplatz.. Dann erstmal Eltern erschrecken..(die wissen nicht das wir kommen :q)

Aufbauen... einkaufen....Ruten montieren und ab an Strand..


Dieter und Dario freu mich auf Euch


----------



## ulfisch (21. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg und Spass Dir,
kann es auch kaum noch erwarten in 2 Wochen geht es nach Rom und 4 Tage später nach Griechenland:l


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfisch: Geht's auf Ammouliani? Wenn du von ITA aus mit der Fähre nach Igoumenitsa kämst, hättest du es nicht weit bis zu uns 
Wie lange bleibst du in GR?


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das waren sicher Palomettas, vor der Flussmündung? 

Mit großem Stickbait anwerfen. Asturie 150F, Lurenzo Espetron oder Don Belone oder Popper. Aber sehr schwer so zu überreden. Dann weiß ich ja jetzt wo meine Freunde hin sind. Kann ja nicht mehr lang dauern bis sie hier aufkreuzen...


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit 4,5 kg schon un pocito mas grande. #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guapo! Top Dieter


----------



## glavoc (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dieter!


----------



## Krallblei (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola

Gestern erster versuch für die katz.meer ist dreckig wie sau. Grundangeln fast unmöglich.  Heute morgen 10000000 grosse Wolfe an der mündung. Geraubt ohne ende aber sie wollten nichts. Nicht mal sardine. Hab eine goldstrieme gefangen....dieter petri will auch


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bist du sicher dass es Wölfe waren? Vor der Muga trieb letztes mal schon sehr viel Alge und ähnliches umher. Hab dort auch glatt erstmal nen Stock gefangen. 

Habe heute eine Palofangmeldung erhalten. Ist allerdings über mehrere Stationen, also keiner von meinen Amigos.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dieter

Glückwunsch, schöner Kerl.


----------



## Krallblei (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario ich dachte erst an Meeräschen die surfen...aber Fakt ist aus der Muga kam viel jungfisch und die Grossen haben geraubt... aber komisch die hatten zziemlich gelbe Heckflossen??????? Auch die Rückenflossen.


Muga ging heute Mittag nix. Am Strand hab ich ne Flunder gefangen...und ein Gummiboot. Die haben mir erstmal 200m schnur geklaut


----------



## Krallblei (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mag aufs Boot *traurigguck*


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab auch schonmal ein Schlauchboot gefangen. Die Rolle saust schlimmer als beim Thunfisch... 

Tippe auf Bluefish. Wäre auch das wahrscheinlichste. Dienstag können wir nen ganzen Tag fischen gehen, morgen bin ich mit Albert schonmal antesten.


----------



## Krallblei (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haben blus gelbliche flossen????? Es ging echt ab da. Wollten keine wobbler keine blinker und kein gummi..popper hab ich nicht dabei gehabt..die waren nur 4 meter entfernt von mir. ..dienstag klingt gut


----------



## Krallblei (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War nicht vom kajak aus.  Wasser an der stelle kein meter tief
 Hab gut sardinen geworfen nix
..hoffentlich waren es keine ãschen
..wasser sehr trüb und sonne von vorne...weiss nur eins es waren verdammt viele...


----------



## ulfisch (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> @ulfisch: Geht's auf Ammouliani? Wenn du von ITA aus mit der Fähre nach Igoumenitsa kämst, hättest du es nicht weit bis zu uns
> Wie lange bleibst du in GR?



War der Plan und Korfu stand auch auf dem Programm aber war uns(Autolos) alles zu viel und wir fliegen von Rom nach Skiathos und bleiben dann da ca. 1 Woche danach gehts nach Ammouliani
Insgesamt sind wir 2 1/2 Wochen in Griechenland.
Im September dürfte schon etwas gehen bin mal gespannt habe aber natürlich das leidige Bootsproblem.

Treffen sollten wir uns mal wirklich.
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja kommt drauf an. An der Muga solls ja Blues geben, hab dort aber noch keinen gefangen. Ist ja auch egal. Lass es Äschen gewesen sein und basta. Wir holen uns demnächst was dickes


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gutes fishing auf Makrelen und Bonitos z.zt.
war heute nur ne Stunde raus und 2 gefangen etwa 3 kg.und 2 Anfasser. #6
auf dem Echolot sind auch wieder Fische zu sehen , seit ich von flachwasser/Süßwasser auf Salzwasser umgestellt habe,  peinlich.


----------



## glavoc (24. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bonitoflüsterer^^  - *Dickes Petri Dieter*...lass doch das Echolot wech, fängst doch auch so, haha! Bin gespannt was`de mit`m Fishfinder jetzt erst rausholst !
lg

...für mich ist heute Schluß... Abfahrt nach Schwabistan


----------



## Darket (24. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Jungs, eine Arbeitswoche ist noch rumzubringen, dann geht's Samstag an die türkische Ägäis. Da die bessere Hälfte nochmal ausdrücklich betont hat, dass es sich NICHT um einen Angelurlaub handelt, kommen auch nur zwei Ruten mit. Habe mir eine wie ich finde sehr schöne Tele Spinnrute besorgt und noch eine sehr leichte ebensolche ausgeliehen (weil auch wenn kein Angelurlaub, weiß ich genau, dass Frau auch mal will, so bald ich anfange). Vor Ort besorge ich mir noch zwei Handangeln für Kleinfisch. Ich hatte eigentlich den Plan v.a. auf Wolfsbarsch zu gehen, höre aber mittlerweile immer wieder, dass ich das bei gutem Wetter eigentlich vergessen kann und die Vorhersage sagt durchgängig deutlich über 30 Grad und strahlender Sonnenschein. Habt ihr da andere Erfahrungen? Ich habe meine bislang immer eher im Frühjahr gefangen, was aber daran liegt, dass ich sonst eigentlich nie im Sommer fliege. In der Ecke habe ich noch nie geangelt (nagut, doch vor 25 Jahren, aber das zählt nicht wirklich), kenne sie aber von Land ganz gut und auch ein paar Ecken, die ganz vielversprechend aussehen. Aber das Wetter ist natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen. Lohnt das bei glasklarem und spiegelglatten Wasser und strahlendem Sonnenschein? Klar, ich werde probieren was geht, aber die Frage ist natürlich wie stark ich den Haussegen für sehr miese Fangaussichten riskiere.:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stark Dieter.
Ich sags jwtzt mal frei raus: wenn ihr nicht langsam anfangt Daumen zu drücken wird es keine Fangberichte bzw Videos geben. Strengt euch an. Habe gerade absolute Flaute.

Morgen gehts mit KrallbleiBenny raus, hoffen wir mal dass er mehr Glück bringt.


----------



## Krallblei (24. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind. Muchas gracias Dario


Wir werden was fangen!!!!


----------



## glavoc (24. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

angekommen im Regen .... 
@ Darket - Wölfe und so...machs wie ich, Mittags kurz probieren ob wo was geht...und dann noch zur goldenen Stunde (vor der Dämmerung)! 
Probieren geht über studieren! 
(hatte heuer über dreisig WoBa`s, funktioniert also bei ganz ähnlichen Bedinungen)
lg


----------



## Krallblei (24. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sooooo schön am Strand. 
.warm kaum Wind.  Fehlt nur Fisch


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nochmals danke für den Wobbler Tipp bei WaveIn. Die Wobbler sind heute angekommen. Waren schon am Do in Deutschland - aber GLS stellt ja nicht am WE zu 

Bin positiv überrascht. Wenn die jetzt noch laufen und fangen wie sie aussehen ist alles super...

Bei dem Preis und mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mal 1-2 verliere habe ich mal ne kleine Auswahl bestellt. die 145er haben 20Gr und die 13er haben rund 15gr.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nochmals danke für den Wobbler Tipp bei WaveIn. Die Wobbler sind heute angekommen. Waren schon am Do in Deutschland - aber GLS stellt ja nicht am WE zu



Jo
Must noch herausfinden bei welchem Wurfstiel die sich am schnellsten stabilisieren. Mal ne längere Leine ab Spitzenring probieren, hat bei mir gut funktioniert. Mit ner harten Rute gings sogar noch besser und alles bei Windstärke 4 von vorne.

@ Darket @ Fr33.
Glavoc hat gesagt: mittags fäng er Wölfe, war bei mir auch so.

Ich habe die aber auch schon u 17-18 uhr stark Rauben sehen. Und ganz früh morgends ( eine Stunde im Dunkeln bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang).

Müsst halt probieren.


----------



## Fr33 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin,


ja bei den Wobblers sind ja Gewichte im inneren verbaut. Kenn ich ja von kleineren Modellen... nen ruhigen Wurfstil und die Gewichte schießen vorne weg und ziehen den Wobbler noch ein paar M weiter raus


----------



## Saarsprung (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War eben wieder mit der Spinnrute an der Ter Mündung..

Nix aber auch gar nix, habe so langsam alle Mefoblinker und Wobbler durch, mit silber- roten Spinnern hatte ich im Ter einige Nachläufer sehen können, abe bisse... Nada.

Hier sind einige Osteuropäer die mit schweren Ruten Reissen:g habe ich noch nie gesehen, die holen aber einige Fishe raus, aus dem Ter und auch aus dem Meer.

Die ecke war heute voller Fische, ich wills beim nächsten mal mit Pose und Köder versuchen.
Habt Ihr da evtl. Nen Ködertipp für mich?

Habe mir vom gestrigen grillen noch ein paar Calamari Stückchen aufgehoben, gehn die ?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## ulfisch (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Lohnt das bei glasklarem und spiegelglatten Wasser und strahlendem Sonnenschein? Klar,


Mahis#h


----------



## Darket (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mahis sind natürlich je Variante. Hab letztes Jahr beim Schleppen welche gefangen, aber auf Naturköder. Geile Fische! An die hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Mit was für Kunstködern fängst Du die?


----------



## Fr33 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal für Süßwasser-Spezis.... Mahis  =  Mahi Mahis ---->https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=mahi mahi&qs=AS&form=QBIR&pq=mahi &sc=8-5&sp=1&sk=

??


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Mahi Mahi. Fehlt mir noch als Fang.

Benny ist ein guter Glücksbringer. Schön dass du heut dabei warst.

sag mal wenn du in der Termündung Palos siehst, dann such eine kostenlose Slipstelle für mich und ich komm mitm Boot vorbei und fang sie. Vergiss Mefoblinker. Nimm Stickbaits und Popler, ruhig große mit 15cm


----------



## glavoc (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

am meisten gefällt mir das Bild aus deiner bing.com Bildersuche:
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=mahi+mahi&view=detailv2&&id=6C1B5D3BBB098071F1AEF613B5D11F61E66E3C3C&selectedIndex=24&ccid=jLLnW%2fGv&simid=607995334891668068&thid=OIP.M8cb2e75bf1af26d9ae526fafe6db04a2o0&ajaxhist=0

sogar ein Päärchen, dazu noch spiegelverkehrt, wie passend und auch noch in so einer schönen Färbung! Hätte ich auch gern gefangen und zwar in der US 12 - UK 11,5 JP 300 er Gewichtsklasse :m
lg

|wavey:

Das Spanien/RosasBay - Trio war also erfolgreich! Petri und gespannt auf eure "Post`s"#6


----------



## Fr33 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja stimmt... die Doublette ist der Hammer


----------



## Krallblei (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja habt doch gesagt das ich dir Glück bringe!
Mir ja leider nicht 

Egal. Man mir ist soooooo schaukelig
 8 Stunden Wellen
..fühl mich als wäre ich blau...


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Egal. Man mir ist soooooo schaukelig
> 8 Stunden Wellen
> ..fühl mich als wäre ich blau...



Und das ganz umsonst!


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau Benny,Wenn man abends auf dem Klohäuschen sitzt und die ganze Kabine schwankt bedenklich, dann wars arg wellig.


----------



## Saarsprung (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> sag mal wenn du in der Termündung Palos siehst, dann such eine kostenlose Slipstelle für mich und ich komm mitm Boot vorbei und fang sie. Vergiss Mefoblinker. Nimm Stickbaits und Popler, ruhig große mit 15cm



Naja Slipstellen habe ich hier noch keine gesehen, würde meinen Audi allrad hier am CP auch nicht am Strand versenken wollen, wenns überhaupt geht|kopfkrat

Popper habe ich natürlich Zuhause gelassen|uhoh: dachte die wären in der Box.. Muss doch noch mal hier in den Laden|rolleyes komme mit den Fischen hier nicht klar... Immer das falsche dabei am Strand.. Im Ter springen sie wie doof, komme nur mit den Mefoblinkern in deren Reichweite, an die gehn sie nicht..

Ansonsten sehe ich zum ersten mal wie reissen funktioniert ( währ mir jetzt echt zu doof) aber hier sind so viele Fische drinn, die fangen was#q:c

Bin ich wieder da mit ummontiertem Gerödel, ist der Strand voll mit Badegästen... Naja gibt ja nicht nur Angeln...

Und von den Spaniern, mit Brandungsruten, spricht leider kaum wer Englisch..
Die haben mir heute ma als Köderl lange Muscheln gezeigt, die ich hier auch schon an der Fischteke gesehen hatte|wavey:

Naja iss noch ne knappe Woche, mal schauen ob noch was anderes als ne Äsche auf den Grill kommt...


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schau mal in der Cala Aiguafreda nach.... da soll es eine Slipstelle geben. 

Ja Schwertmuscheln sind gut fürs Brandungsangekn auf z.B. Sargos. 

Ich sag mal wieder: wenn du ne Palo mitm Blinker fängst, dann geb ich dir einen aus


----------



## Saarsprung (25. August 2015)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal wieder: wenn du ne Palo mitm Blinker fängst, dann geb ich dir einen aus



Vorsicht  hat mit meiner ersten Meeräsche auch geklapt |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Trotzdem. Das wird nicht passieren. Ich fress auch noch nen Besen, wenn doch.


----------



## Krallblei (26. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hoy en la playa una grande dorada......

Die Story über diesen Wahnsinn..
..
.morgen


----------



## glavoc (26. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Benny zur "Komartscha" Sparus aurata!!


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Benny, hast du dir verdient. 
Ich hab heute geschneidert vom allerfeinsten. Egal.
Thomas, ich wollte dir eigentlich was über den Fang von Aeschen schreiben, aber mein tablet schmiert bei längeren Texten ab.


----------



## whatup (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moinsen!

Verratet mir doch mal bitte bitte, wie ihr es schafft, so oft da unten zu angeln! Muss kein Aufsatz werden, mir reicht ein Wort. 

z.B. sowas wie: Pension oder Millionär oder Auswanderer [emoji1]


----------



## glavoc (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

bei mir: Migrationshintergrund...


----------



## Krallblei (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu..


So wieder zurück (leider) in Deutschland. Hier mal mein kleiner Bericht zu dem Kurztripp nach Katalonien.

Angekommen erstmal alles hingeworfen, der Frau ein Bier in die Hand gedrückt und hab an Strand. Dort entlang gelaufen bis zum Fluss Muga.
Die ersten Blicke ins Meer ließen mich gut hoffen. Im Gegensatz zum Mai
waren im Uferbereich viele Fische zu sehen. Angekommen am Fluss das blanke Grauen.. Aus der Muga kamen Unmengen an Treibgut in Form von Algen. Gerade mein Topspot für die Brandungsangeln war voll davon. Die Algen treiben in grossen und kleinen Bollen am Meeresgrund umher. Am Abend wagte ich dann den ersten Versuch...Schnur liegt eine Minute im Wasser und schon hängt die Schnur und das Blei voll mit dem Zeug. Da hilft dann nur abschneiden weil des Zeug bekommst so gut wie nicht runtergefummelt.. folglich nix mit Angeln... Nächster Morgen Sonnenaufgang mit Spinnzeug an die Mugamündung.. Hoffte auf Wölfe. Im Mai war ja gut was unterwegs. Angekommen sah ich schon das das Wasser kochte.. Kleinfisch sprang die ganze Zeit. In den Wellen die ankamen sah man dutzende grosse..(ich denke so 40-60cm)
Fische. Die Sonne kam von vorne ich hatte keine Brille dabei und das Wasser war ziemlich trüb. Keine Ahnung was das war.. Grosse Rückflossen gelblich und die Heckflosse auch. Man sah sie auch öfter aus dem Wasser rausragen. Hab alles geworfen und probiert..Nada. Bin dann zurück um Sardinen zu holen.. gut reinworfen zum anfüttern und meine mit Haken dazu...Nada.. Als ich gerade gehen wollte biss eine kleine Goldstrieme..nix besonderes...Abends Brandungsangeln weiter weg vom Strand brachte ebenfalls nix. Kein Biss.Nächster Tag am Mittag hab ich mit der grossen Brandungsrute ne Schwolle/Flunder was auch immer gefangen.. habs allerdings erst gemerkt beim Köder kontrollieren..Das Fischlein hatte Probleme 150 Gramm Blei zu bewegen 
Tags drauf hab ich mich dann mit Dario zum fischen getroffen.. er klagte ja über fehlendes Glück seit paar Tagen und ich bot ihm an das zu ändern. Wir wollten Bonitos jagen..am Spot angekommen Sardinen ins Wasser und driften lassen.. keine 5 Minuten später Biss. Bonito.. Dario drillte. Der Blick ins Wasser super. Neben dem Bonito am Haken schwammen noch gut 5-10 weitere.. Als der Fisch im Boot war hättet ihr mal Darios Gesicht sehen sollen.. Der Junge war soooo happy:q:q:q:q....Sardinen wieder ins Wasser und weiter gedrifftet...nix.. Auch Dieter 
der dann mit seinen Boot kam hatte leider keinen Erfolgt..Nachdem wir dann bissl gequatscht haben und uns 1000 kleine Fische am Boot besuchten wir wir bissl komische Sachen probiert um paar Fische an den Haken zu bringen.. Minihornhechte greisten ums Boot wie Geier um ein totes Zebra.. Dieter ist dann auch weiter zu seinen Spot wo er wie ich gehört habe noch den "Bonitoflüsterer" gespielt hat.Wir haben dann beschlossen zu trollen.. Horni montiert und ab...Zig Kilometer an allen möglichen Stellen... Hab bei er Pause noch bissl den Popper geworfen auf Blue.. Leider nix.. Auch die restlichen Stunden schleppen brachten keinen Biss..Schade ich hab doch sooooo auf Bonito und Blue gehofft.
War schon bissl entäuscht.. Aber egal. Dario kennengelernt und Dieter getroffen ein Tag auf dem Wasser.. Super. Am Abend gings mir echt übel.. hatten zum Teil hohe Wellen..
Nächster Morgen an Strand mit dem Kajak Köder rausgebracht.. Stunden nix. Die letzten Koreaner in 100 Meter Entfernung lockten kein Fisch. So ich hatte noch 2 Stunden und 2 Stabmuscheln. Beide Muscheln an Haken. Vorfach 0.30 Fluro und am Ende zwei Haken. Ein kleiner und ein größerer. Kajak genommen und los.. weit! So weit wie noch nie. Denke so 350 Meter raus. 1.5 Stunden später wollte ich zusammen packen.. 20-30 Schnur eingekurbelt hin an der Schnur bissl Algen.. hab die Rute abgelegt und des Zeug weggefummelt als es plötzlich an der Schnur zieht. Rute umgeflogen..war nicht im Stander sondern nur angelehnt.Dachte ******** was geht jetzt ab. Widerstand stark ich merkte trotz starker 4.5m Rute das ja keine Handtellerdorade dranhängt. Ohne größeren Widerstand dann gekurbelt bis gegen Richtung Ufer die Schnur durch das Wasser schoss. 190 Gramm Blei bewegt als wenns nix wär. Dann sah ich ihn. Die mit Abstand größte Dorade die ich je gesehen hab. Nicht mal am Fischmarkt. Ein Klopper.
Bin mit der Rute im Wasser gestanden. Am Strand standen die ganzen Touris und haben geschaut. Kescher Fehlanzeige. Hab nach Frau gerufen und ihr die Rute gegeben. Leute kamen ins Wasser, der Fisch kämpfte zu sauste rechts und links.. Ich hatte die Schnur in der Hand. Wollte vorsichtig Richtung Strand laufen und ihn hochziehen. Kurz bevor es den Strand hochgeht macht es "peng" .......... 0.30 Fluro gerissen#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Krallblei (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...................Ich glaub ich hab noch nie so oft das Wort "Fuck" und "********" gerufen:c:c:c:c


Ich angeln ja noch nicht so lang und auch nur in Spanien. Mein aufregenster Fang bis jetzt und dann das. Weis nicht genau wie gross oder wie schwer sie war aber sowas fängt man dort wohl nur einmal im Leben. 
Mit Gaff hätte ich sie bekommen. Welch Klopper#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


In 3 Wochen geht es wieder runter. Dann länger und mit Boot. Ich hoffe einfach das dann mehr geht und ich meinen Blue und paar Bonitos bekomme. Inschaalla..So Gott will.

Vielen Dank Dario für den Tag aufm Boot. Wünsche dir noch gute Fänge bis du wieder fährst.

Dieter dir natürlich auch. Können uns in 3 Wochen ja mal auf dem Wasser treffen und Bonitos fischen. Dir natürlich auch noch gute Fänge.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du Pechvogel! Glück bringen solltest du mir ja, aber doch nicht das komplette Glück fürs restliche Jahr! Was wär das noch für ein furioses Ende geworden! 

Bei mir: schulische Ausbildung mit entsprechend Ferien, Besitz in Spanien und gute Beziehung zu meiner ganzen Familie


----------



## Krallblei (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Warum so oft??? Ja warum nicht|supergri


----------



## glavoc (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Vorfach 0.30 Fluro und am Ende zwei Haken.(...) 190 Gramm Blei bewegt als wenns nix wär. Dann sah ich ihn. Die mit Abstand größte Dorade die ich je gesehen hab. Nicht mal am Fischmarkt. Ein Klopper.
> Bin mit der Rute im Wasser gestanden. Am Strand standen die ganzen Touris und haben geschaut. Kescher Fehlanzeige. Hab nach Frau gerufen und ihr die Rute gegeben. Leute kamen ins Wasser, der Fisch kämpfte zu sauste rechts und links.. Ich hatte die Schnur in der Hand. Wollte vorsichtig Richtung Strand laufen und ihn hochziehen. Kurz bevor es den Strand hochgeht macht es "peng" .......... 0.30 Fluro gerissen#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


Aloha Benny !!

Stärkeres FC benutzen#h
Hab`ja weiter oben vor kurzem mal geschrieben, was so ne Dorade anstellt-weil ja W-Lahn meinte 0,50mm Mono hält er für übertrieben vom Ufer aus  (Seite 284 Post#2832 & meine Antwort #2835), dabei fische ich ja nicht wie du im Sand, sondern auf und im scharfen, harten dalmatinischen Kalkstein!! 

Könnte aber auch ein bissle von dir selbstverschuldet sein, da du vermutlich nicht jene "Handleinen-Angelausbildung-von-Kindesbeinen-an" genossen hast und dir das Gefühl fehlt, wann du die Schnur durch die Finger "auszugeben" hast. Also was sonst für gewöhnlich deine Bremse und deine Rutenspitze für dich erledigt  - ist Ulfish ja auch schon mal passiert. Also näxtes Mal nicht in die Schnur fassen!! Lieber mit dem Fisch an den Strand laufen bzw. ziehen (Vorteil von Sandstrand ausnutzend, am besten mit ner passenden Welle!).

lg und du fängst diese wieder (hat Ulfish ja auch gemacht!!:q

Denn das gute bei Fischen ist ihre schlechte MemoryCard:vik:

#h


----------



## ulfisch (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Darket schrieb:


> Mahis sind natürlich je Variante. Hab letztes Jahr beim Schleppen welche gefangen, aber auf Naturköder. Geile Fische! An die hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Mit was für Kunstködern fängst Du die?


Bis jetzt noch gar nicht mit Kukös 
#c
aber ich würde auf Topwaterbaits zurückgreifen und schnell und aggressiv führen.


----------



## ulfisch (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> ...................Ich glaub ich hab noch nie so oft das Wort "Fuck" und "********" gerufen:c:c:c:c
> 
> 
> Ich angeln ja noch nicht so lang und auch nur in Spanien. Mein aufregenster Fang bis jetzt und dann das. Weis nicht genau wie gross oder wie schwer sie war aber sowas fängt man dort wohl nur einmal im Leben.
> ...



Das selbe ist mir auch mal passiert, du Armer, Deiner scheint noch dazu viel größer als meiner gewesen zu sein.
Bei mir ist die Schnur in dem selben Moment gerissen wie mir,
mein herzliches Beileid....aaaber immerhin hast du so einen tollen Fisch ans Band bekommen|wavey:


----------



## whatup (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach, habt ihr es gut! Danke für die Erklärungen ;-)
Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Fischen und Posten. Lese Euere Berichte immer gern!


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Große Anerkennung und auch teilweise neidische Gedanken (vor allem an die Kroatien-Angler). 
Einer der interessantesten Threads hier. So schön voller Fische und Fernweh.


----------



## Fr33 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jop -  Toller Thread 


Wenn ihr jetzt noch mehr Bilder postet wöre das anschaulicher ^^


----------



## Krallblei (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kann leider mit Fischbildern nicht dienen  Vielleicht in 4 Wochen wenn ich zurück bin.

Dario grad ne neue Kombi gekauft. Aufm Boot war die 2.70m Spinn  einfach zu lang.

Neue ist 2.10m bissl härter 25-65Gramm. In weis mit passender Rolle..
Alles in weis.. nur für die Bonitos. Jetzt muss ich nur welche fangen 
Was hattest du drauf an Schnurstärke? Hab mal 0.16 geflochten gekauft und 0.50 gutes Fluro.

Man hab Urlaubsnachdepressionen...mag wieder runter.. verdammt drei Wochen bis wieder Katalonien.....ich sterbe.

Übrigens hab mal Bilder geschaut von grossen Doraden.Denke die verlorene hatte so 2.5 bis 4 Kilo.. Ca..


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh nein, ich dachte du hättest die dorada bekommen.
Ist jetzt natürlich egal, aber vielleicht wäre es wirklich besser gewesen wie glavoc sagte: nicht mit Kescher, nicht das Vorfach anfassen.lieber mit freundlicher Unterstützung der Wellen an den Strand ziehen, dabei evtl noch ein paar Schritte zurück gehen, damit mehr Schnur draußen ist,als Schockleader. So mache ich das auch immer. 
Für bonitos könnte ich ne 20 lb Ausrüstung empfehlen. Also Schnur, evtl topshot und vorfach.
2,70 zum spinning vom Boot ist vielleicht bisschen lang, für das Naturköderangeln finde ich das noch ok.Damit man längere Vorfächer fischen kann und der Anhieb besser durchkommt. Es gibt aber viele Wege.....
Heute gings hier nur kurz und nichts nennenswertes, viel Wind.


----------



## Krallblei (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja die Rute kann von mir aus ruhig bissl schwächer sein. Möchte ja nicht nur 10 Sekunden drillen und dann die Fische ins Boot hiefen. Dann kann ich auch die 40lb Terrorrute nehmen  Hab in Spanien rund 15 Ruten und ich bin mir sicher da ist was passendes dabei.

Gekauft hab ich mir die Jenzi Okinawa in 2.10m und die Jenzi Nexxos 4500 denke des passt.
Zusammen für rund 120 Euro

Dieter Tramuntana? Wir hatten die Tage ja echt sauglück mit dem Wetter:m


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee, hier war Südwind. 
Deine Rute mit 65g WG sollte noch passen, meistens... Ich meinte auch keinen kurzen 20 lb  Bootsprügel.
Ansonsten ist 20 lb nicht so viel. Entspricht etwa 0,35 bis o,40 mono.
hier ist grad Beissflaute ,ausser doofen  rochen, sich selbst releasenden blues, und einpaar Makrelen geht bei mir nix.,


----------



## Krallblei (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenigstens fängst überhaupt was 

Hab heute mal überlegt. Ich komm ja schon in zwei Wochen wieder nicht in drei:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## ulfisch (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Done,
bin verheiratet, morgen wird gesoffen(gefeiert)#c
In 1 Woche gehts los, Gott ich will jetzt schon weg.


----------



## tabasco75 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Done,
> bin verheiratet, morgen wird gesoffen(gefeiert)#c
> In 1 Woche gehts los, Gott ich will jetzt schon weg.


Alles Gute und viele Fis... ääh.. Kinder! :vik:


----------



## W-Lahn (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Done,
> bin verheiratet, morgen wird gesoffen(gefeiert)#c
> In 1 Woche gehts los, Gott ich will jetzt schon weg.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ulfisch,
na herzlichen Glückwunsch, fang deiner Frau viele Fische.
Ich drück die Daumen.
Gruß Kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bei mir: schulische Ausbildung mit entsprechend Ferien, Besitz in Spanien und gute Beziehung zu meiner ganzen Familie



Du Glücklicher |wavey:


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ulfisch, einen ganz ganz dicken...Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich reihe mich auch mal in die Glückwünsche ein und wünsche euch alles Gute für die Zukunft!

Dieter, morgen wieder Els Brancs Kleinfischparty?


----------



## Krallblei (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey lasst mir was übrig 

Des ist der einzige Spot wo ich mit der Nusschale hinkommen werde#t

Dieter wo fängst du die Rochen? Hätte Lust auf so einen "Kartoffelsack"
Außer es sind Stechrochen.. des wär im kleinen Boot nicht so lustig


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du weißt doch dass ich genug übrig lasse! 

Es sind Stachelrochen....


----------



## W-Lahn (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habt ihr schonmal Rochen gegessen? Mit einer der geilsten Fische, hab in Frankreich öfters Rochenflügel gegessen, geschmacklich der Hammer. Ich weiß aber leider nicht welche Rochen-Art ich verspeist habe, eventuell gibt es da kulinarische Unterschiede!?


----------



## glavoc (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Done,
> bin verheiratet, morgen wird gesoffen(gefeiert)#c
> In 1 Woche gehts los, Gott ich will jetzt schon weg.



auch von mir, Herzlichen Glückwunsch & die besten Wünsche !!!

|wavey:#6


----------



## ulfisch (29. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Euch allen, heute wird gefeiert und in einer Wochen sind wir schon im Urlaub...endlich#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wlahn das sind glaub ich aber die Marmorrochen. Zumindest liegen die hier in der Fischtheke, die schwarzen Stachelrochen haben glaub ich eher keinen kulinarischen Wert.


----------



## Promachos (29. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!#6
Hoffentlich ist es/sie der beste Fang deines Lebens.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## W-Lahn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wlahn das sind glaub ich aber die Marmorrochen. Zumindest liegen die hier in der Fischtheke, die schwarzen Stachelrochen haben glaub ich eher keinen kulinarischen Wert.



Danke! Hab mir das schon irgendwie gedacht sonst hättest du Feinschmecker bestimmt schon was in die Richtung gepostet :q


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs, sitze jetzt hier in der Stadt fest|gr:.

Einige von Euch müssten doch im Urlaub sein, gibt es keine Fangmeldungen oder Zwischenberichte?

Würde gerne mal wieder ne Erfolgsmeldung mit kurzbericht lesen#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na hier mal ein technischer post.
Habe mein tackle um ne topwater erweitert.





Selbstverständlich in Reisegepäckgröße. Hoffe ich kann Sie nächstes Mal einsetzen.


----------



## Krallblei (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi.

Was ist den das für ne Rolle?? Sieht interessant aus.

Fangmeldungen???

*DIETER!!!!!:q*


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Saltiga 4000, größer wollte ich nicht.
Rute 30-120gr. 40lbs.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Dieters Fangmeldung habe ich gesehen, schönes Tier.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@krallblei
vielleicht auch mal nen Bild von deiner neuen kombo (die weiße).


----------



## Krallblei (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Holy Shit.

Grad geschaut preislich Oberober Klasse.
Schickes Teil.

Gratulation

Die Jenzi wird erst Ende der Woche kommen denk ich. Leider. Bin schon bissl hibbelig obwohl ja nix besonderes..


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Holy Shit.
> 
> Grad geschaut preislich Oberober Klasse.
> Schickes Teil.
> ...



Danke war im Angebot


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Holy Shit.
> Die Jenzi wird erst Ende der Woche kommen denk ich. Leider. Bin schon bissl hibbelig obwohl ja nix besonderes..



Ja das kenn ich, man freut sich wie ein kleines Kind.
Und fangen wird Sie trotzden, stelle ich mir auch sehr chic vor.

Ach und unbedingt die Köder posten die du dazu geplant hast.


----------



## glavoc (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dr. Spinn - schick, schick  - ist das die 4000ernder mit 87cm Schnureinzug oder die 4000H mit 102 cm? Nur so interessehalber 
lg


----------



## Krallblei (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab sie eigentlich nur zum Bonito und Makrelen fischen aufm Boot gekauft. Da werden ja nur Sardinen drangehängt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaja Saltiga ist halt Pflicht für ernstes Topwaterfischen. Würde sie auch nehmen, das weiß kay ja auch


----------



## glavoc (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

im Umkehrschluß - alle die nicht mit einer Pflicht-Saltiga Stickbaits bewegen, sind jetzt keine _ernsthaften Oberwasserfisher _? ^^ 
Dat mußte jezed aber mir erklären Dario - hehe....

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nö so ist das sicher nicht. Aber wenn der Zielfisch eben jener ist, der etwas kräftiger ist, und beim Blauflossenthun kann man davon durchaus sprechen, dann ist das eine lohnenswerte Investition. Die muss ja was aushalten. Drills über lange Zeit, Stunde ist schnell mal drin. Hohe Belastung, teilweise kann es sein dass man Fische ermüden muss in dem man sie das Boot ziehen lässt.

Eine billige Rolle packt sicher auch den ein oder anderen Thun. Aber wenn es der eine große ist den du verlierst, oder die Rolle nach zehn Fischen im Arsch ist, kaufste vielleicht doxh noch ne Saltiga. Und dann hast du vorher Geld in den Sand gesetzt. Aber, mehr Fische beißen nicht an nur weil du ne Schmucke Saltiga hängen hast, dafür biste noch selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Danke! Hab mir das schon irgendwie gedacht sonst hättest du Feinschmecker bestimmt schon was in die Richtung gepostet :q



Achja du auf sowas angel ich nicht. Angel eher wenig mit Sardinen und so nem Zeug, Dieter macht das viel mehr.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Dr. Spinn - schick, schick  - ist das die 4000ernder mit 87cm Schnureinzug oder die 4000H mit 102 cm? Nur so interessehalber
> lg



4000h natürlich mit 102cm. Fürs Saltwater eigentlich immer highspeed. 
Die Fische schwimmen ja auch sehr schnell.

Bei Bedarf kann ich Sie ja auch noch fürs Jiggen einsetzen, falls ne 3012h zu klein ist.
(letzten Urlaub haben die Griechen zwei Fische von 10 und 15kg an unserer Stelle gejiggt).
An dem Tag haben wir leider pausiert#q


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dr.Spinn - danke! Werde mir bald auch eine bissle stärkere Kombo anschaffen, da ich stationär nur mit UL und ML ausgestattet bin. Daher mein Interesse, jedoch wird es (leider) nicht ganz so edel werden... Bin da noch in der "umguck-Phase". Vom WG wird es eine 10-50g Rute mit einer größeren Rolle, wo ich auch mal ne andere Rute mit anderem Schwerpunkt ranschrauben kann - halt sowas wie deine Saltiga4000H nur leider in der Schwabenvariante 
Dir und allen anderen lg und TL

.. eine Rolle lässt sich ja immer langsamer kurbeln, schneller zu kurbeln ist jedoch schwerer...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc.

Bei 10-50 gr. WG. wäre die Daiwa 4000er größe auch etwas zu groß.
Ich habe bei 20-70 WG noch ne 3012er drann (7kg Bremse).

Zum Vergleich Daiwa 4000 = shimi 5000; Daiwa 3012 = shimi 4000


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nachtrag achte drauf, daß die einen metall body hat.
body aus cI4 oder Zaion verziehen sich zu stark bei großen Bremskräften.
(habe ich live verglichen).


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jepp - wenn den nur pures Alu! Da bin ich ganz arg bei dir!! Auch sind mir die unterschiedlichen Größen zwischen Shimanskis und Daiwas bekannt, eventuell kämme noch Okuma in Frage...Rolle wird auf jeden Fall bissle überdimensioniert werden für die Rute(10-50g)WG...aber ich kann später eventuell auch mal "richtiges" Shorejigging oder mit nem Kumpel Speedjigging auf`m Schlauchboot (allerdings großes mit ü 150PS^^) betreiben und muß mir nur ne entsprechende weitere Rute zulegen  
Also entweder was von Daiwa (sieht bissle schlecht aus in <200€)
oder was von Schiminski (hab da ne weiße 5000 im Auge...oder halt _die_ Okuma ...die entsprechenden Penn`s sind mir leider zu langsam und etwas zu schwer(wobei ich meine 3000Conflict liebe!) mal schauen!
dir lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

O.K. den Gedankengang kann ich nachvollziehen.

Etwas allround also. Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



			
				glavoc; 
Also entweder was von Daiwa (sieht bissle schlecht aus in <200€)

dir lg[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.sergiopesca.com/prodotti/63/126/4403/blast


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dr.Spinn - danke, diese Rolle kannte ich bisher gar nicht. Ist aber leider MagSealed  - hab es da lieber einfacher und kann selber zerlegen und fetten und so (Vater ist Metaller)...gute Übersetzung allerdings, jedoch fast 100g schwerer als meine bisherige Favoritin...(die auch noch 80€ billiger ist..dafür bekomme ich ja schon fast meine Rute  ) - Dennoch vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für den Link!!
Sorry auch für das ganze OT...
T-Dieter (oder sonstwer anderes auch gerne) - hau doch bidde paar Fangbilder rein, um dem Titel des Trööt`s wieder gerecht zu werden!!
euch lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ist an Daiwas MagSeal das Problem? Ich find das echt gut. 
Ich reise am Mittwoch ab, dann gibts in Zukunft auch bisschen was von mir zu lesen. War ja doch etwas viel Angeln...


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> 4000h natürlich mit 102cm. Fürs Saltwater eigentlich immer highspeed.
> Die Fische schwimmen ja auch sehr schnell.
> 
> Bei Bedarf kann ich Sie ja auch noch fürs Jiggen einsetzen, falls ne 3012h zu klein ist.
> ...



Waren das AJ's?


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich mach an meiner Saltiga außer zwischendurch bisschen Öl garnix. Die läuft top. Die sind echt nicht so Wartungsaufwändig. Aber jedem das seine, ich hab ja auch hier in Spanien meinen Daiwahändler. Da ist der Service wohl sehr viel besser als in Deutschland


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showthread.php/53313-Mag-Seal!-Highlight-oder-Marketinggag

hier mal etwas zur "Problematik", die ja nicht unbedingt problematisch sein muß, wie du ja auch bestätigst! Ob Daiwa überhaupt eine Zentrale in Kroatien hat?? Mein Problem ist  halt der Garantieverlust (bei nicht einschicken) und das nicht selber ran dürfen/können...
Ansonsten sind Daiwa Rollen hier in Kroatien sehr geschätzt! Nix für ungut!!

lg


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nächste Woche in Spanien möchte ich endlich vom Kajak aus bissl poppern. Die Popper die ich habe wiegen max. 30 Gramm und fliegen mit Rückenwind bestimmt 50m.  Hätte aber nix dagegen wenn die 25 Meter weiter fliegen des gerade mal geschaut nach Poppern um die 60Gramm. 

Bin ich zu blöd oder finde ich nur Popper für um die 30-open end Euro???

30 Euro oder mehr geb ich für den Popper nicht aus. Fang eh nix damit:q

Dario würdest du sagen der einer Popper war okay? Bin nicht so der Kunstköderfeti... weil dann spar ich mir die Kohle und kauf 7 Kilo mehr Sardinen 


PS: Daiwa Rollen.. Meine Megaforce 4000 ist mir im Mai komplett ins Salzwasser gefallen und ich hab sie danach nicht abgewaschen... War letzter Tag und ich habs vergessen.... als ich sie vor einer Woche in Spanien benutzt habe ist mir nix aufgefallen. garnichts.. Rolle hat 60 Euro gekostet..


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Übringes hätte ich eventuell noch Platz im Auto für 2 Personen.
Ziel ist ein Campingplatz neben Empuriabrava Spanien.

Ihr müsstet im Zelt schlafen oder Mobilheim (teuer) 
Zelt 8 Tage Mittelmeer inklu. Fluss.. rund 160-190 Euro. Ohne Essen und Trinken.

Ich fahr mit Frau.

Abfahrt ist Süddeutschland Bodensee
11. oder 12.9


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Les ich vielleicht ein andern mal. Ich habe die Rolle gebraucht bei jjpesca gekauft und er sagt mir immer wenn was sei solle ich einfach kommen. Ist dann einfach ein gut umgesetzter Kundenservice der eher auf Pep als auf Daiwa zurückzuführen sein wird. Aber ersatzteile etc bekommste hier besser. Hier fischen ja auch mehr Leute diese Kaliber. 

Benny, Sakura Pulsion TR. Sei mit deiner Wurfweite zufrieden, die war gut. Aber Poppern vom Kayak stell ich mir schwierig vor. Man muss eigentlich stehen. Probier es einfach aus. Aber wie gesagt bin kein Popperpapst, hab erst einen Fisch auf Popper gefangen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Was ist an Daiwas MagSeal das Problem? Ich find das echt gut.
> Ich reise am Mittwoch ab, dann gibts in Zukunft auch bisschen was von mir zu lesen. War ja doch etwas viel Angeln...



Mal vorne weg bezüglich OT...
ich fand das jetzt nicht tragisch, vielleicht äußert sich Dario mal darüber.

In diesem trööt hier findet das auch immer angenehm und sachlich statt. Und hilfreich wirds dem einen oder anderen auch sein.

Die mag sealed diskussion möchte ich hier nicht vom Zaun brechen. Die Technik find ich gut (bei Fragen gerne auch ne PN, ich warte die selber). 
Die Garantiezeit werden alle überleben - bei 3-4 Wochen geschätzter Einsatzdauer. Wenn es ein Problem gibt dann gleich oder viel später.

vg Kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Waren das AJ's?



ich glaube ein Zackenbarsch und ein Dentex, falls ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hörte von angeschlagener Bremse nach 4,5h Drill mit 100kg+ Thun...

Sehe das so wie Kay, für viele immer Interessant was andere Fischen, worauf sie achten und was in Frage kommt wenn was für einen speziellen Zweck gekauft werden soll. Mich stört es nicht, besser als jedes mal ein neuer Thread in dem keiner mitliest.

Ein 10 kilo Denton :O uffff


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario ich hab nen Anker am Kajak..  Der hält mich vor der Muga oder Fluvia..n

Achso falsch gelesen. Ja stehen im Kajak schwierig.. Aber du hast ja gesehen werfen geht auch im Sitzen 
Auch mit dir im Rücken Hattest Angst??

Egal es geht nur um den Spaß..


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> In diesem trööt hier findet das auch immer angenehm und sachlich statt.
> 
> _Richtig!! Will ja auch das es so bleibt..:m Dankeschön auch allen die hier mitschreiben#6
> _
> ...



Benny - ich würde auf jedenfall zumindest die Bremsscheiben sowie die Metallblättchen dazwischen reinigen sowie nachfetten (Stichwort Salzkristalle). Ebenso das Schnurlaufrädchen. Geht sehr schnell und ist kein Hexenwerk...alles andere nachfetten eigentl. auch nicht.:m

lg
|wavey:


----------



## tabasco75 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> 30 Euro oder mehr geb ich für den Popper nicht aus. Fang eh nix damit:q



Den Sakura besitze ich auch und der fliegt gut. Ansonsten habe ich den Yozuri 3D Popper und den Halco Roosta Popper 105. Alle 3 kosten je ca. 15€ und lassen sich wirklich sehr gut werfen.


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay werd mir die mal anschauen. Die Rolle hab ich mit. Werd mir die Tage die Sache mal anschauen. Zur Not hab ich noch Ersatzspule falls was mir der Bremse nicht stimmt. Was nehmt ihr für Fett für die Bremsscheiben?

Für die Rollen hab ich Fett der Oberliga.. 400ml für schlappe 300 Euro.
Hab dieses nach der nach der Woche Sandstrahl im Mai genommen und die Rollen laufen besser als vom Werk.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Halco Roosta hab ich auch, fliegt astrein. Hab ich in 13,5cm glaub ich. Soll sehr gut funktionieren


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Cals Drag Grease


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich hab das Cal`s ... besser soll wohl das blaue von Penn sein. Bei mir sind mal die Bremsscheiben (Filz) komplett wegerodiert...auch weil ich wegen Garantie nicht reinschauen wollte. Mach ich seitdem nie wieder (fast ein Jahr rumstehen lassen ohne Reinigung)!


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Grad geh ich Facebok.. Seit langem mal wieder. Frau schrieb mir und schickt mir Bilder von Dario.

FETTES Grinsen und FETTER Bonito.. SCHWEIN..
GIB MIR MEIN GLÜCK ZURÜCK


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|wavey: #h #6


----------



## ulfisch (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Dr.Spinn - danke, diese Rolle kannte ich bisher gar nicht. Ist aber leider MagSealed  - hab es da lieber einfacher und kann selber zerlegen und fetten und so (Vater ist Metaller)...gute Übersetzung allerdings, jedoch fast 100g schwerer als meine bisherige Favoritin...(die auch noch 80€ billiger ist..dafür bekomme ich ja schon fast meine Rute  ) - Dennoch vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für den Link!!
> Sorry auch für das ganze OT...
> T-Dieter (oder sonstwer anderes auch gerne) - hau doch bidde paar Fangbilder rein, um dem Titel des Trööt`s wieder gerecht zu werden!!
> euch lg


Die älteren Certates haben kein Magseal und einen guten(robusten) Ruf
gibt es auch als 3000er, die hat etwas mehr Schnurfassung als die 3012er.
Leider gibt es sie fast nur gebraucht auf e-bay


----------



## t-dieter26 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wollte nur mal kurz mitteilen, dass ich leider nicht mit Fangbildern dienen kann.
Schon viele Tage geht gar nichts mehr. Viel Wind, dicker Nebel, hohe Wellen haben die Flussmündung zugeworfen. Wenn ich überhaupt mal kurz rausfahren konnte, dann gabs keine guten Bisse.
das wird sicherlich noch ein paar Tage so weiter gehen. 
Dafür ist gutes windsurfing, immerhin.


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo Ule,
so schlimm find´ich jetzt das Magsealed auch nicht, wie es vielleicht rüberkommt/kam. Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur ne recht hohe Übersetzung (mind./rund einen Meter) und starke Bremsen (10kg reichen!). Bisher gefällt mir die Stradic 5000 FJ von den Daten am meisten-natürlich ganz klar (& vor allem)auch vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ansonsten hab ich ja als 3000er die Penn Conflict, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin (fürs Wölfe fischen). 
Danke euch allen für all die Tipps! Hab ja noch recht viel Zeit, bis ich mir eine weitere Rolle zulege...
euch lg und dir Ule schöne Flitterwochen & viele Fische!


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter Nebel bei euch drüben?? Kenn das nur über den Bergen im Sommer. Wind? Trami??

Ich bete so das es keinen gibt wenn ich wieder komme. Ich bete so#d
Wollen ja paar Mal raus.. und bei max 8-9 Tagen die ich wieder da bin.
Hab ja kein Schiss aber mein Bootführer sieht das bissl anders:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier ist jeden Tag der Dunst. Du hast teilweise geringe Sichtweiten. Den einen Tag hatte ich unter 50m Sichtweite. Ohne GPS ein Glücksspiel wohin man fährt. 
Der Nebel ist schlecht fürs Fischen. Dieter beschwert sich natürlich übers Wetter. Morgen kommt Trami, mein letzter Tag. Wäre dankbar wenn wir die Bude nicht bei 70% Luftfeuchte und dreißig Grad in Ordnung bringen müssen...

Hohe Übersetzung ist wirklich wichtig, man muss immer noch Platz nach oben haben um zu beschleunigen. War mit meiner RedArc nicht so der Renner


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc
Die weiße Shimano, ich dachte du meinst ne saragosa SW?!
Mindestens achte drauf das es ein SW Modell ist, die sind im detail anders konstruiert. Dichtung, bremse, rücklaufsperre etc.
VG kay


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dr.Spinn - danke für den Hinweis! Dachte ja, die Stradic FJ sei eigentlich auch eine SW Rolle? Jetzt haste mich doch sehr verunsichert...|kopfkrat

Zumindest fischen sie wohl einige im Salz. Habe da diverse Videos, mit beeindruckenden Fängen:

Black Marlin

Shorespinning/poppin`

Kayak & JackCrevalle

Und dann kommst du mir mit der Saragossa & machst ein neues Fass auf ...;+

Oh man...Rollenkauf#c
Dennoch danke dir:m wäre ja auch zu leicht gewesen...
Was ist denn jetzt nun der Unterschied zwischen den SaragosaSW & die StradicFJ Mistdingern :q:q ??

lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Unterschied weiß ich nicht;+, kannst du prüfen.

Hat alan hawk mal was drüber geschrieben?
Sie dir die mal in einem Laden an oder die Explosionszeichnung.

Oft gibt es bei reinen SW Rollen keinen umschaltbaren Rücklauf, eventuell Bügelumschlag von Hand, erstmal weniger Teile.
Dafür dann aber innen mehr Dichtlippen gegen Verschmutzung.
Momentan kenne ich das nur von Daiwa, da ich komplett umgestiegen bin.
Hier ist es so, das z.B. die Bremsabdichtung auch von hinten durch einen zusätslichen Dichtring gemacht wird, sitzt dann auf der Achse. Die Süßwasser haben das nicht, nur die Dichtlippe am Bremsknopf. Das Rücklauflager ist hier auch viel stärker und besser gedichtet (Ohne Berücksichtigung von Magseal).
Die Stradic gibt es ja auch in kleinen Größen da wird die Baureihe dann einfach um ein Modell erweitert,eventuell?. 
Ob's dann SW ist?
Sicher kannst du bei Shimi stradic nichts falsch machen und top Preis.
Wollte dich auch nicht verunsichern.
vg Kay

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lists.html

Stradic fj ist saltwater
Saragosa sw ist offshore

http://www.alanhawk.com/blog/wr15.html


----------



## glavoc (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dr.Spinn - 
vielen Dank für alle deine Tipps! Alan Hawk war mir ein Begriff, jedoch hast du mir die wichtigsten Artikel in seinem_* Blog*_ hier schön gelistet, welche ich noch gar nicht kannte!
Um bei den Begriffen zu bleiben, reicht mir glaube ich erst einmal das _saltwater_-Modell. Zu einem, weil ich auch in Zuknft wohl zu mehr als 95% vom Ufer aus fischen werde und dies auch viele Würfe und weite Strecken über und auf Felsen bedeutet...Daher sind mir die _offshore_-Modelle bissle zu heavy (und auch überdimensioniert, fang ja jetzt keinen 200 kg Thun vom Ufer) und auch ein wenig zu langsam (natürlich macht eine 6,2:1 Übersetzung beim oben genannten 200 kg Thun sicher  auch keinen Spaß!). 
Also hin und wieder offshore in den flachen, dalmatinischen Gewässern auf Zahnbrassen und AJ`s oder so werde ich mit der _saltwater_-Rolle wohl "schaffen"...selbst wenn mal ein Thun beisst, muß ich denn eh`releasen...
Alle anderen Fische sollte ich wohl auch mit der _saltwater_ rausbekommen!:q

dir nochmals ein großes THX#6 & lg!

#h

Nachtrag: nachdem ich mich jetzt ausführlich mit alanhawk`s Blog sowie Dr.Spinn`s Tipps und weiterer Reviews und Vid`s sowie Tests gelesen hab` - hab`ich es jetzt getan^^ ... und mir grade eine Stradic 5000FJ rausgelassen  ...werde sie im Salz wie oben beschrieben fischen und hier in D`land auf Hechte...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zur Stradic und dicke Fische.

Hat jemand was gefangen? Bitte Posten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr hört vermutlich übermorgen von mir. Morgen fahr ich zurück


----------



## glavoc (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke dir!!
...und wenn ich mal ganz groß bin, kauf ich mir auch eine Saltiga! :vik:
Versprochen und ja, bitte Fangbilder posten!!
lg und TL euch allen!
#h

PS- Dario war schneller, von dem erwarten wir ja jetzt auch mal Bilder (nicht nur auf Fatzebook sondern HIER!  )


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf Facebook war das garnicht, hab das seiner Freundin bei whatsapp geschickt um ihn heiß zu machen... das hat aber irgendwie solche Umwege genommen


----------



## Krallblei (2. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"heiß machen"|supergri

Zum Glück habs ich erst gesehen als ich wieder daheim war.
Naja bin ja zuversichtlich das es nächste/bzw.übernächste Woche auch bei mir klappt.#:

Fahrt vorsichtig und komm gut nach Hause Dario.Zieh dich warm an. Hier ist kalt#t


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ihr hört vermutlich übermorgen von mir. Morgen fahr ich zurück



Gute Fahrt.
Wir sind schon auf deine Berichte gespannt.
Endlich mal Fischbilder.

Das nächste mal lasse ich den Blödsinn stehen, den das Rechtschreibprogramm vom Tablet draus macht|rolleyes


----------



## Krallblei (3. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#yDario hau mal in die Tasten|director:

Brauch was zum lesen:b

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich wollte gestern, aber an der Uni haben sie mich 10 (!) Stunden auf meine Immatrikulation warten lassen. Parallel bin ich krank geworden znd war dann abends komplett im Arsch und lag mit Fieber im Bett (y)


----------



## Krallblei (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ohje. Gute Besserung Dario. |krank:


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Ladekabel von meinem Laptop liegt auch noch in Spanien...


----------



## Krallblei (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und ich weis wo dein Boot wohnt|muahah:


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So für euch blutdurstige und fischgeile Mitleser will ich mal was berichten. Nachdem ich wenigstens mit dem letzten Akku noch meine Filme auf die Festplatte gerettet hab, hab ich jetzt erstmal den (saulahmen) Laptop von meinem Papa.

Nachdem wir ja am dritten Angeltag dann doch mal erfolgreich waren, wollte ich es aber nochmal wissen. Die Gabelmakrele / Palometta übt einfach doch momentan den größten Reiz auf mich aus, insbesondere die Möglichkeit dort einen wirklich großen Fisch zu fangen. Also sollte es nochmal einen Tag auf Palometta gehen. Wenigstens ein Bluefish sollte sich doch finden lassen.
Es war ein dunstiger Tag mit zwischendurch Regen, teils auch stärker. Bootsverkehr war also nicht so viel. 
Wir haben alles versucht, alle Tiefen, alle Stellen. Kein Fisch, kein Biss, kein Anfasser. Am Ende entschieden wir uns dann dazu noch einen Abstecher an die Felsküste zu machen um wenigstens eine Chance auf Barrakuda oder gar Denton zu haben. Das ganze entpuppte sich jedoch auch als Flopp. Mein Köderfisch hat sich zu allem überfluss auch noch von seinem Befestigungsgarn befreit, sodass er die ganze Zeit einfach nicht fängig sein konnte! Tja so ist das Leben. Nach zig Stunden muss man es dann wohl mal aufgeben. Von Falconera geht es zurück Richtung Slipstelle.
Es ist etwas unruhige See. Mein Vater macht mich auf eine einzelne Seeschwalbe aufmerksam. Normalerweise gebe ich nicht viel auf die, aber die ist sehr auf eine Stelle fixiert mit vielen Anflügen. 
Wir fahren zügig dort vorbei und ich montier schnell nen Glaze. ISt nur ein Vogel, springen sehe ich nix und von daher schätze ich auch dass da nix grandioses ist. Auf glaze steigt kein Fisch ein, dann jedoch sehen wir etwas, was ich bisher auch so noch nicht kenne. Dort ist ein Baitball im Wasser, der nach oben kommt. Nicht groß, vielleicht 1-1,5m im Durchmesser, aber so dicht, dass das Wasser dort braun erscheint. Da muss was sein. Als ich einen der kleinen Fische schlenze, sehe ich dass sie sehr klein sind. Ich wechsel vom 40gr auf ein 18gr Jig und erster Wurf direkt ein Fehlbiss. Zweiter Wurf, Fisch! Kämpft nicht schlecht, zeigt aber ein deutliches Rutenspitzenzappeln wie es Melvas auszeichnet. ISt aber doch keine Melva, sondern ein eher tropisch anmutender Stachelmakrelenvertreter. Ich kenne die als Pompano, habe so einen aber nie zuvor gefangen. Die Spanier nennen ihn Palometta blanca und dann wurde mir noch der Name Jurel zugetragen. Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. 
Es handelt sich um einen _Trachinotus ovatus_ 
Gefangen auf einen blauen Sakura Mirror Jig. 
Es gelingt uns leider nicht dem Schwarm noch einen Fisch zu entlocken, denn dieser taucht ab. Ich fahre zig mal in der Gegend herum um ihn wiederzufinden. Immer die Augen offen, nach dem bräunlich erscheinenden Baitball. Ich finde aber etwas anderes, einen großen Sardinenschwarm auf dem Echolot. Lasse sofort den Jig ab und warte dass er auf den Schwarm in 10-20m Tiefe trifft. Noch in der Absinkphase beißt ein Fisch, ich schlage an und hole einen weiteren Pompano. Das erste Essen ist gesichert. 
Da relativ hohe Drift herscht und sich ein Sardinenschwarm mit Jägern ständig bewegt dauert es eine Weile nochmal Sardinen zu finden. Diesmal schlägt mein Papa zu und holt eine dicke Makrele. 
Dann sehen wir in weiterer Entfernung eine dicke Möwenansammlung. Endlich! Das ist es worauf wir immer warten, hoffentlich sind es Bonitos! Es ist meiner Meinung nach die spaßigste Fischerei wenn man jagende Schwärme verfolgt und Jigs in die brodelnden Frenzies wirft. Dort angekommen gibt es zwei Bisse kurz hintereinander. Bei mir beißt zuerst einer, der nach wenigen Sekunden aussteigt. Schade, war ein guter Fisch. Bei meinem Papa beißt ein schöner Sargo. Dann beruhigt sich das Meer, es kommen immer mehr Seeschwalben. Überall sind Sardinen auf dem Echo und an der Oberfläche. Es ist noch zu früh für Bonitos. Die kommen meist erst Mitte August. Sonst wäre dieser Tag evtl noch richtig gut geworden. So bleibt es bei einer gefleckten Schnauzenbrasse und ein bisschen Seegras, mehr konnten wir an dem Tag nicht rausholen. Es war letztendlich eine Tour von Sonnenaufgang bis Untergang. 

Was ich jedenfalls herausgefunden habe ist, dass Pompanos richtig lecker sind |supergri:k












Und hier wird es gleich das Video zum Tag geben: http://youtu.be/KlCta7o9424


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch nachzureichen, habe ich das Video des ersten Angletages, habe es inzwischen ebenfalls hochgeladen. 
Für die, die sich bisher nicht an Aranyas / Petermännchen drangetraut haben und sich die tollen Filets haben entgehen lassen: Hier im Video mal wie wir das fertig machen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwcsXthlnM0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ulfisch (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Scorp,
schöne Fische immerhin gab es irgendwas für euch, kann ja nicht immer ein 7KG Dentex sein.

Bei mir gehts heute los nach Rom und am Dienstag nach Skiathos/GRE dann wird auch die Angel im Wasser sein:vik:


----------



## Krallblei (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Endlich Lesestoff:vik:Muchas gracias Dario

Wobei mir grad einfällt. Als wir stundenlang aufm Kahn unterwegs waren hast mir nicht einmal erzählt was du bisher im August gefangen hast#d

:q:q:q


----------



## Krallblei (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vor einer Woche war ich in Katalonien und nächste Woche geh ich wieder. Komisches Gefühl#c

Wenn ich die Augen zu mache seh ich immer einen grossen Haken und ne Sardine|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

PS: Die kleinen Palo´s sind super lecker ja.. hab mal eine vom Strand aus erwischt. Nach Deutschland exportiert und hier gegrillt

PPS: den Sakura Jig in blau hab ich in dem kleinen Angelladen auch gesehen. Kostet so 10 Euro.. vielleicht nehm ich den mal mit..??!! Fängig?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,
danke für die gute Unterhaltung, lesen und video sehen.

Mir ging es genau so wie Krallblei, hat Dario alles schön geheimgehalten  |sagnix      bis zu Hause  .

Na bin ja schon mal auf Teil2 gespannt#6


----------



## whatup (4. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geil geil geil !!!! Vielen Dank für die geilen Videos! Das schönste daran: man sieht, dass bei Euch die gute Laune und der Spass auf dem Boot das Wichtigste sind! Und genau so muss das sein, Männers! 
Würde mich über weitere Videos (geil wäre auch mehr vom Boot, Hafen, Zubereitung usw) sehr freuen! Bleibt dran


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Endlich Lesestoff:vik:Muchas gracias Dario
> 
> Wobei mir grad einfällt. Als wir stundenlang aufm Kahn unterwegs waren hast mir nicht einmal erzählt was du bisher im August gefangen hast#d
> 
> :q:q:q



Ein bisschen hab ich dir schon erzählt, hast aber auch nicht gefragt  
Bin ja auch im Oktober nochmal eine Woche unten...
Die kleinen Palos sind aber keine richtigen Palos. Ist eine andere Art. Was wir im deutschen Palometta nennen, heißt auf spanisch Palometon. Das heißt in dem Fall ist für den anderen Fisch Palometta der spanische Name...mich hat es auch verwirrt. Für mich bleiben es Pompanos.

Dir viel Glück in Griechenland und einen schönen Urlaub, Ule!


Der Mirrorjig kostet nicht so viel, kost 6€ oder so und klar siehst doch dass er funktioniert. Alle Fische auf dem obigen Bild sind damit gefangen (rosa und blau) 

Pass auf dass die Sardine nicht so verlockend ist, dass du reinbeißt. Könnte schmerzhaft werden.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Freunde der Nacht, weiter gehts! Und zwar mit "Operacion mero"
Da es uns ja noch nicht gelungen ist einen Mero zu erjiggen hat mein Papa, den der Fisch sehr in den Bann zieht, sich allerlei ausgedacht. Ich war zwar eher weniger überzeugt von seinen Methodenideen, allerdings bin auch ich mir sicher, dass ein Zackenbarsch einen toten Kraken frisst. Die Zusatzstoffe wie: orangene Clownsnasen als Auftriebskörper, Holzperlen einer hässlichen Perlenkette zum selben Zweck und ein eingefrorener Tintenklumpen als Kirsche auf der Torte... nunja. 
Mein Papa hats sich zum Geburtstag gewünscht es an dem Tag zu probieren. Also habe ich kleine Kraken gefangen und wir haben sie vorbereiten mit einem dicken Einzelhaken und einem dicken Drilling. 
Dann sollte es am letzten Julitag sehr früh losgehen. Der Mero ist bevorzugt nachtaktiv und lässt sich wenn in den frühen Morgenstunden fangen. Als Spot sollte es die Maza d'Oros werden. Ein Spot mit viel Strömung, steilem Abfall und bekannterweise Meros. 
Wir waren mit dem Sonnenaufgang da, also ziemlich früh. Krake montiert mit 0,80er Vorfach, 300gr Blei und an der Dogfight. Der Mero soll keine Chance bekommen. Wir lassen uns immer vom Wind treiben, zwischendruch zuppelt mal was aber nix großes. 2 Stunden und 2 versenkte Kraken später geben wir es auf und steigen auf Jiggen um, es war ein guter Versuch. Kleinfisch knüsselt stets nach und nach die kompletten Arme weg. 
Kurz bevor wir abbrachen (weil auf einmal keine Drift mehr war) sah ich einen Thunfisch. Der sauste mit Vollkaracho auf die Insel zu und schob eine Welle vor sich hoch, drehte erst auf den letzten Zentimetern ab, ich glaube der hat seinen Fisch nicht bekommen. Meinen Stickbait wollte er dann aber auch nicht. 
Jedenfalls sah man an der Oberfläche das ein oder andere mal Sardinen springen. Wir haben die Zonen mit Glaze und Black Minnow beackert und dann schlägt bei meinem Papa ein Fisch ein. Er holt ihn hoch und es zeigt sich ein Barrakuda, Geburtstagsgeschenk! Zwar kein Mero, aber immerhin Fisch! 






Beim reinjiggen vor der Fischpräsentation habe ich auch noch einen Fehlbiss bekommen. Danach auf Crazy Sandeel ebenfalls einen Fisch nach 10sek verloren #q Waren vmtl beides auch Barrakudas. 

Wir versuchen es noch weiter, erfolglos. Dann kommt ein verrückter Touri mit seinem Boot an der meint, die Maza sei der ideale Ort um zu ankern und schwimmen zu gehen... (gegen die Strömung dort, schwimmt man nicht mal eben an!) 

Wir suchen uns eine ruhige Ecke und machen ein Geburtstagsfrühstück. Wir waren am Vortag in den Pyrenäen und haben unter anderem unsere BlackMinnow Vorräte aufgestockt bei jjpesca. Wir haben aber auch einige echte Spezialitäten ergattert. Z.B. Magdalenas (Küchlein) aus Castellfollit de la Roca. Die besten der Welt sag ich euch. Und eine Kanonenkugelwurst mit gutem Pyrenäenfleisch. Saulecker. Aufessen, konnten wir das aber nicht alles  Trotzdem das beste Frühstück was ich auf dem Boot je hatte! 





Nach einigen Versuchen Jigging an verschiedenen Spots ohne Vorkommnisse wollen wir noch ein bisschen Trollen. Ob es Fehlbisse gab, weiß ich garnicht mehr. Ich weiß nur, dass dann für mich irgendwann noch dieses nette Kerlchen einschlug. Ein schöner 2kg Barrakuda. Einer von den 80ern #6





Dummerweise kamen dann bei der Präsentation Wellen, mein Papa stand vorne im Boot (Benny weiß wie wackelig es dort ist). Er hat sich nicht halten können und fliegt idealerweise in die Asturie mit Tunahaken. Haken voll in der Hand, war kaum rauszukriegen. Hats dann aber geschafft und die Schmerzen hielten sich erstaunlicherweise in Grenzen. Sind dann trotzdem zurück. Hatten ja unseren Fang gemacht. 




Am Abend gab es dann gebratenen Pompano, wie bereits erwähnt ein sehr grätenarmer Fisch mit festem, aromatischem Fleisch! 

Hier das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiespIZhhRU 
Schreib mal bitte wer ob es funktioniert, weil es hier mit https gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola pescadores
Dario ,immerhin ein paar schöne Fischis.
Ich würde ja auch gern ein paar Fangfotos beisteuern, aber hier ist es weiterhin schwierig. 
Keine größeren Fische. Die letzten Tage hat es viel geregnet und gewittert. Davor waren halt hohe Wellen, die haben die Flussmündung komplett zugeworfen. Man konnte drüber laufen. 
Gestern konnte ich kurz raus und hatte immerhin 3,5 Schöne Sargos, also Meerbrassen.Ich wollte eigentlich ein Foto machen, damit überhaupt was kommt. Das Messer war aber aus Gewohnheit schneller als die Kamera. Solche Fischis fotografiere ich normalerweise nicht.auch nicht den Eimer voll Stöker, brassen und bogas 2 Tage früher.    6Immerhin hat es für ein super leckeres Fischcurry gereicht .
Ich will aber nicht über das Wetter meckern, kriege sonst wieder Ärger mit Dario. Der sagt ja, dass ich mich immer über das Wetter beschwere.  
Hola , da kam ja  grad noch was. Das was du als Pompano bezeichnest habe ich die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mehr gefangen, davor öfter mal. Habs immer Kottlettmakrele genannt, wegen der Form.ich meine bei uns heißen die auch Bläuel ??


----------



## Krallblei (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin in einer Woche wieder da Dieter. Dann wirds Wetter beser|supergri

Mann will  auch Barrauda#q


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter: Wenn das Messer schneller ist als die Kamera, entstehen da die halben Fische? Für mich gibts keine halben Fische außer ein Hai oder so zerbeißt sie dir. Oder so ein oller Bluefish. 

http://fishbase.org/Summary/speciesSummary.php?ID=1773&AT=bläuel Schaust du ich hab Bläuel eingegeben und es kommt der Pompano raus, scheinst also Recht zu haben. Bläuel finde ich hört sich aber blöd an. Kotlettmakrele ist ja auch geil :q Wenn Dieter den fängt denkt er sofort an Kotletts! 

Also Gewitter und Regen war auch nötig. Fand es ja schon echt abartig wo dann zuletzt der Dunst war. Da hätte ich es mir sehnlichst gewünscht.  Hier regnet es übrigens auch viel, aber ich sehs positiv. Ist gut für die Pilze, hab heute schon selbstgesammelte Pfifferlinge gegessen. 

Benny ich habs dir ja angeboten, du wolltest ja lieber Bonitos angeln :O


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die nächste Geschichte ist eigentlich eine ganz lustige. Es war an jenem Tag schlechtes Wetter angesagt. Bei Gewitter will auch ich nicht fahren. Das kam auch vorbei das Gewitter was angesagt war. Relativ früh. So gegen 16-17 Uhr war es dann flach, kein Regen mehr nur noch bewölkt und kaum Bootsverkehr. Mein Papa wollte unbedingt noch rausfahren, auch in Hoffnung dass man bei den relativ beruhigten Bedingungen eine Feeding Frenzy von Bonitos findet. Wir haben dass dann auch getan. Zusätzlich hab ich mal die Kalmarausrüstung mitgenommen um es nachher darauf zu probieren. Wenn die sich fangen ließen könnte man ja nochmal einen Versuch wagen und sich so ein paar Livebaits für Dentex holen.

Bei der Hafenausfahrt fuhr erstmal ein freundlicher Belgier mit Kabinenboot in Gleitfahrt 4m neben mir her, so dass ich nicht nur sein Spritzwasser abbekam, sondern auch direkt ne Welle in den Rücken. Danke, ich war not amused. Das gehört sich nicht! 

Es sollte dort hin gehen, wo wir auch die Pompanofrenzy hatten. Dort mal schauen in den 2 Stunden die uns blieben und dann auf Kalmar umsteigen. Dafür hab ich sogar extra mal mein Positionslicht mitgenommen. 

Als ich vor Els Brancs vorbeifahre zeigt mir mein Echolot einen sehr fetten Sardinenschwarm an. Von 25m Grundtiefe an aufwärts spielt sich richtig was ab. Immer einen Versuch wert, also überm Schwarm positioniert und Glaze rausgefeuert. Es hat bei meinem Papa 1 oder 2 Würfe gebraucht da schlägts schon ein. Fisch ist nicht schlecht, ich nehm Gopro und Kescher und warte. Als der Fisch hochkommt sehen wir, es ist der Zielfisch! Die Freude ist riesig als ich den 1,5kg Dentex keschere. Im Video ist es weder zu übersehen noch zu überhören. :vik::vik::vik: Es ist einfach ein geiler Fisch. Wer ihn mal gegessen hat, wird es wissen! Der ist direkt für die Salzkruste eingeplant! 





Das wird natürlich erstmal mit nem schönen Bier begossen! So wie sich das gehört. Der 9. Dentex in diesem Jahr :vik:#6
Für meine Schwester, die schon immer mal Fisch in Salzkruste probieren wollte der Volltreffer. Denn sie kommt am nächsten Tag mit dem Flieger. 
Ja top, so einen Sardinenschwarm sucht man natürlich wieder in der Hoffnung dass dort noch mehr Fische sind. Finde ihn auch wieder dank GPS. Machen nochmal mehrere Versuche. Irgendwann rummst es gewaltig bei mir in der Rute. Als ob ich einen Thun gefangen hätte, der Fisch nimmt erstmal 30-40m Schnur im Affenzahn ohne Anzuhalten. Dann verlangsamt er, nimmt aber weiterhin Schnur. Das ist leider nicht aufm Video. Ich bringe mit der Rute ungefähr alles was geht. Adrenalin hab ich genug in dem Moment. Ich traue mich nicht es auszusprechen, aber weiß das mein Papa genauso denkt. Bitte nicht den Fisch verlieren! 
Ich kann dann langsam Schnur gewinnen indem ich auch ein bisschen drauf zu fahre. Der Fisch macht Druck, aber jetzt verliert er. Wir träumen vom großen Dentici, ulfischs erwähnter 7kg Dentex? Als er hochkommt sieht es merkwürdig aus...ich habe einen Barrakuda dran. Einen großen, aber der hängt nicht im Maul sondern in der Seite und gaaaanz problematisch gehakt. Doch wir können ihn keschern und somit sichern. Einen guten Drill und einen mächtigen Adrenalinstoß hat er mir gegeben. Ich will mich nicht beklagen, dass es dann doch kein Dentex war, aber einer der soviel Druck gemacht hätte wäre auch 4kg+ gewesen. 




So einen Fisch schlenzt man sicher nicht, wenn er nicht interessiert zum Köder kommt. Ist zumindest meine Vermutung, ist ja auch egal ob er nun gebissen hat oder nicht. Gefangen wurde er, sein Pech :vik::vik:

Weiteres Jiggen dort erbringt keinen Fisch, wir wollen es noch bei Falconera versuchen. Sicher auch ein guter Spot, uns fehlt nur noch ein Fisch dort. Wir jiggen mit Black Minnow. Also immer 3-4 mal anziehen in Stufen und wieder absinken lassen. In der Absinkphase rast auf einmal die Schnur von meiner Rolle, ich finger drauf spüre sofort Fischkontakt, schlage an und mach den Bügel zu. Mist hängt nicht #q|abgelehn
Der Blackminnow zeigt deutliche Bissspuren, tiefe Einschnitte auch um den Haken. Der hätte sitzen müssen, was es war werden wir nie erfahren. Mein Papa kriegt auch noch einen Fehlbiss knapp hinterm Haken. Es bestätigt sich erneut, dass gerade die bewölkten und windigen Tage gut sind. Vor allem auch all jene an denen weniger Bootsverkehr ist. Die Fische waren ja an diesem Abend sehr aktiv. Wir kehren zurück, probieren noch 3h auf Kalmar ohne das irgendwas passiert. 
Beim Slippen treffen wir einen Spanier und einen Marokkaner. Beide sind freundlich und wollen mal gucken, der Marrokaner ist beeindruckt, der Spanier holt sein Handy und gibt mit seinen Dentonen an. Gut er hatte auch den 6,5kg Dentex #6 Der hat wohl richtig Kenne und versucht es grad auf Dorade. 
Als er auf die Frage woher er komme sagt er sei aus Olot, liegt die Frage nahe ob er meine Amigos kennt....natürlich kennt er die alle  Das ist die Truppe von dort aus echten Cracks... 

Auf der Rückfahrt rennt noch ein fettes Wildschwein vor uns über die Straße. Sicher 50kg.
Und das Video, finde ein sehr schönes: http://youtu.be/yF6dzoMpJPM


----------



## Jose (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ...
> Hier das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiespIZhhRU
> Schreib mal bitte wer ob es funktioniert, weil es hier mit https gekennzeichnet ist.




ja funzt #6


----------



## Krallblei (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario und Papa sind schuld das es bald keine Cudas mehr gibt:c:c

Schade das unser Boot so klein ist und wir kein Echo haben.. da ist nix mit jiggen.

In einer Woche um die Zeit hock ich mit den Ruten wieder am Strand. Freu#6

Wiedermals Danke für den Bericht und Videos.. Der Spruch mit dem Altmetal war gut


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Cuda, wie schwer war der?irgendwas zaubert ihr wirklich immer raus. 
Nee, halbe Fische gibt es eigentlich nicht. Für mich sind es immer welche die ich sehe  und fast im Boot habe, aber eben nur fast, und dann doch nicht.


----------



## Krallblei (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Morgen Ihr Helden|supergri

Dario benutzt du beim jiggen ein kleines Stahlvorfach??


----------



## Nightfall (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario Power #6
Petri Heil :vik:


----------



## Franz_x (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Dario,

wieder mal klasse Berichte - danke und Petri!
Das mit den quer gehakten Cudas kam bei mir, als noch viel mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war, immer wieder vor. Der größte hatte 1,12 m. Als der einstieg, habe ich erst mal geschaut, ob ich nicht einen Taucher oder ein Boot dran habe. Da ging an der 0,26 Mono nix mehr....|uhoh:

Grüße und weiter so

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter, irgendwas machst du falsch  Ich hatte das mal mit einem Bonito beim Jiggen, der stand schon 3m vom Boot entfernt quer im Wasser und dann fliegt ihm der Jig ausm Maul und uns um die Ohren #q 
Der Cuda hatte jetzt 90cm und so 2.5-3kg

Benny, es gibt bei uns definitiv genug Barracudas! Du musst nur einen fangen, bei dir drüben gibts die nicht :g 
Stahlvorfach beim Jiggen geht nicht, das funktioniert nicht. Braucht man aber auch nicht. 

Hatte ja im Juni beim Trolling so eine fette Dame von nem Meter zwölf und die mit ihren 6kg Kampfgewicht seitlich gehakt....die hätte wohl 100m genommen  

Danke für die positive Resonanz, evtl setz ich mich gleich nochmal dran. Hab noch einige Dinger parat.


----------



## Krallblei (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klingt gut Dario. Mach mir grad Tintenfischringe und Salat 

Hau rein#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So noch eine gute Nacht Geschichte für euch.

Mit der Ankunft meiner Schwester am Flughafen in Girona konnten wir natürlich mal nicht Fischen gehen. Auch nicht schlimm. Am Abend gab es hervorragenden Dentex in Salzkruste. Kann ich wirklich nur weiterempfehlen! Ist eine super Zubereitungsart! 

Nächsten Tag sollte natürlich schon Fishing drin sein. Meine Schwester wird einfach mitgenommen als Kameramann #6

Morgens früh ist Ausfahrt. Wir wollen erst ein bisschen Jiggen. Irgendwann muss ja mal mein erster Fisch mit Black Minnow kommen. 

Nach einigen kurzen Versuchen an den ersten Spots die nur nen kleinen Sägebarsch einbringen der wieder freigelassen wurde, entscheide ich mich direkt zum Cap Norfeu zu fahren. Ein Stück Fahrt, aber ein Topspot, der sich leider nur lohnt bevor die 100 Tauchboote dort um 9:30 anrücken. 
Wir jiggen dort mit Black Minnow 160, ich habe einen dunklen schwarz/blauen mit hellem Bauch auf den dann endlich, nach so vielen Versuchen mein erster Fisch beißt und hängen bleibt. Kein allzu guter Kämpfer, der Gedanke an einen Mero, der aufkam weil die Silhouette definitiv kein Denton war, war eher absurd. 
Es ist kein Mero, aber ein richtig schöner Drachenkopf! Das erste mal dass wir einen in der Größe haben. Sieht fantastisch aus. 




Pep sagt mir, dass das ein casi mero sei, also quasi ein Mero nur eben doch kein Mero. Egal, mit 0,9kg schon ein prächtiges Giftkerlchen.

Wir jiggen weiter. Während ich das ganze Boot schrubbe lasse ich meine Schwester mal Angeln. Doch weder ihr noch meinem Vater ist ein Fisch vergönnt. Wir machen eine Badepause und gehen ein bisschen Schnorcheln. 
Danach steigen wir auf Curri de fondo, Schleppangeln, um. Quasi die Fangchance für den Rückweg, denn so viel Sonne wollten wir meiner Schwester am ersten Tag nicht zumuten. Wir beginnen in der "Lutscherbucht" wo es immer Fehlbisse hagelt, die nie hängen bleiben #q 
Ich kann zügig ein vielversprechendes Echo in 10m Tiefe ausmachen, ein Sardinenschwarm. Grundtiefe sind hier so ca 20-25m. Und nach 10min Trolling kommt es zu 100% in genau dem Echo zum Biss! Fisch macht gut Druck. Bei schönstem Wetter holt mein Papa einen wunderschönen Barrakuda raus, perfecto! Ups Benny, wieder einer weniger...




Hat so ca 2-2,5kg
Da ich an großer Köderfischknappheit litt, musste ich jetzt den letzten Köfi montieren. Der andere war so modrig, den wollte ich nicht mehr nehmen :c
Naja "der Ussel" gefällt mir zwar garnicht, läuft aber. Wir werden es ja sehen. Weiter der Rückweg, bin natürlich vorher nochmal ne Runde über die heiße Zone von grad eben gefahren, nada! 
Nunja es dauert eben doch auch wieder nur ca ne halbe Stunde bis der nächste Barracuda sein Mittagessen findet. Leider eins mit Haken. Und ja Benny, noch einer weniger. Aber diesmal ein kleinerer. Wieder gabs vorher ein interessantes Echo dass ich dem Biss zuordnen würde. 





Mehr Köfis hab ich nicht. Es wär wohl noch was gegangen, aber wen juckt das schon. Perfekter Angeltag  

Ich muss natürlich abschließend noch hinzufügen, dass es einfach ein absolut bombastisches Essen war: Escorpora al forn. Drachenkopf aus dem Ofen :l Ihr seht es ja am Ende des Videos... 
http://youtu.be/qiuyVPRtyow

Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die Woche und der angelnden Truppe hier viel Erfolg!
Darionello


----------



## Krallblei (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dentexkönig???? Eher Barrakiller


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo dario,
danke schôner Bericht. Mir macht auch bei dir das lesen besonders spass, du hast so einen lockeren schreibstil, ‘lutscherbucht‘ hat mir besonders gefallen..

Glückwunsch zum barracuda. 
Frage:
meinst du wirklich, dass der mit 1m+  in der ersten Flucht 100meter nimmt, bei einem kampfgewicht von 6KG, (Kann hier leider noch nicht mitreden).

LG kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du ich hab annähernd gleich viele Dentices wie Cudas.

Ich habe in dieser Bucht schon sicher 5 Fehlbisse+ gehabt.

Naja sagen kann ich es dir auch nicht. Der Barrakuda den ich hatte war schon ziemlich heftig. Und das war ne Bremseinstellung fürs Jiggen. Wenn du jetzt mit der Spinrute gehst, wo auch ein Wolf anbeißen kann, haste bestimmt ne andere Bremseinstellung und dann gehts ab wenn du einen doppelt so großen hakst. Alles Spekulation, aber kann es mir vorstellen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok, war auch nur ne Frage. Ich finde das mit der kampfkraft bei Salzwasserfischen trifft zu mindestens aufs Mittelmeer nicht immer zu. Vielleicht klappt's ja bei mir auch mal. Bremmskraft fische ich eigentlich immer etwas höher, damit man auch nen Anhieb durchbringen kann.


----------



## Franz_x (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Doc,

zu den Cudas kann ich was sagen - habe schon etliche mit über 1,10 bis 1,17 gefangen. Bin beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer mit einer Stroft 0,26 unterwegs. Bei der ersten Flucht stehst Du nur mit gebogener Angel in der Hand da und lässt ihn an gut eingestellter Bremse laufen. Da gehen dann, je nach Kampfkraft, gute 30 bis 50 Meter raus. Die nächsten Fluchten sind dann meist nicht mehr so heftig, aber 10 - 20 Meter geht es immer mal hin und her.... Die erste Flucht ist meist auch die mit Speed, dann geht es ruhiger weiter - zumindest bei den großen. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok, danke, so ungefähr hab ich's auch eingeschätzt. Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Sicherlich auch noch vom tackle abhängig und je Fisch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Andre´ (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Juhuuu danke für die tollen Berichte, ich bruahc noch ein Jahr bevor es endlich wieder ans Meer geht. Da ist es schon richtig geil das Jagdfieber ein bisschen dämpfen zu können beim mitlesen.


----------



## glavoc (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Freunde des Mittelmeers,
ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst:
"PS Dario wird sich schon mit den Hammerfischen melden...einfach mal abwarten 
|wavey:" mein Beitrag #2777

& was soll ich sagen- ich hatte Recht^^  - Petri an die 1. FC Köln Crew!!! Sehr schön, was ihr da so rausgekitzelt habt!#6

gespannt, was da noch kommt an Urlaubsberichten:m

lg


----------



## Krallblei (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Juhu meine Möchtegern Bonitorute und Rolle sind unterwegs 

Freitag geht es zum Glück weg hier.. Musste heute morgen schwer Scheiben kratzen... und das Anfang September.

Du Dario für das Bonitovorfach kann ich da die 5cm auch dickes Hartmono verwenden??

Also Haken, 5cm Hartmono und dann so ca. 1m  0,50 Flurocarbon??


----------



## Nightfall (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wieder tolle Fische Dario !
Drachenköpfe sind sehr sehr lecker !


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hai pescadores
Es scheint hier so einige Barracudas zu geben. Benny, leider noch einer weniger. Aber keine Angst, es sind noch genug Fischis da.Mahis sind auch angekommen, mindestens 2 wurden gefangen. Leider nicht von mir, auch meine eigentliche Ziel Fische nicht.  Also heute Palo ,Bonito und Blue.
ein Foto von der Palette heute hänge ich dran.


----------



## Krallblei (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter hast du den Barracuda an der felsigen Küste gefangen oder open Water??

Ezähl mal mrehr und spar nicht so mit Insidetips


----------



## uweseeler (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr mir bitte helfen diesen Fisch zu identifizieren?

Danke schön!


----------



## Nightfall (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnt ihr mir bitte helfen diesen Fisch zu identifizieren?
> 
> Danke schön!



Lichia Amia (Eng: Leerfish, DE: Stachelmakrele)


----------



## uweseeler (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Lichia Amia (Eng: Leerfish, DE: Stachelmakrele)



Vielen Dank |wavey:


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny:ja näher an den Felsen.Im Freiwasser hab ich auch schon einen gefangen, die mögen aber lieber Felsküste, glaube ich. Frag mal den Dario ,der fängt ja viel mehr davon. Du kennst die Ecke, wir waren da schon. 
Wie groß war die Lichia? sieht nach einem Baby Fisch aus. 

Wo wir schon bei der Fischbestimmung sind:was ist das eigentlich für einer ganz rechts unten auf meinem Bild?


----------



## Nightfall (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei der Fischbestimmung sind:was ist das eigentlich für einer ganz rechts unten auf meinem Bild?



Oblada Melanura (DE: Bandbrasse)


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter, musst du deine Barracudaspots geheim halten?  Ich tippe auf die jaulas in Rosas.

Benny das mit dem Hardmono würd schon gehen aber was spricht gegen Stahl? Wichtig ist dass es gut durch die Sardine geht. 
Vorfachstärke hab ich heute mit Albert drüber diskutiert. Er fischt 0,28mm und hat heute 3 große verloren (er verliert ständig Fische). Er meint man müsse so dünn fischen sonst würden sie nicht beißen. 
Ich stimme dem nicht zu, habe ja mit 0,40 auch gefangen, aber geh nicht drüber. Es braucht nix dickeres. Das ist kein bewegter Köder wien Popper oder so. Der Fisch kann sich den besser ansehen. 

An die anderen, heut war Berichtpause, morgen kommt vielleicht wieder was von mir. Und dazu wie man Bonitos fängt werd ich dann auch noch was detaillierter erklären.
Gute Nacht


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt ganz vergessen, schöner Cuda. Filettieren und ohne Haut in Mehl wenden, dann in Butter kross braten. Leckerer Fisch, mal was anderes als nur die ollen Bonittos...


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geheim??? Wo 20 andere Boote stehen?
Wie hieß das noch mal wo wir uns getroffen haben ?
heute wieder nordwind, es gab nur ein paar Melvas und "Kotlettmakrelen"
Für Bonitos Fisch ich auch 0,4 als Standard. Wenn ich mit kleinerem Kaliber rechne schon mal 0,35 
drunter geh ich nicht. Mag sein, dass ich weniger Bisse bekomme, z.b.wie heute.
Aber gute Fische verlieren ist Mist. |abgelehn
Nightfallanke und klar, oblada.
Ach so, ich hatte ja doch noch einen schönen Biss und Drill: meine erste Möwe. 
Catch and release


----------



## Krallblei (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nur paar Melvas? Fängt man die wie Bonitos? Eher mit halber Sardine oder?? Gefangen wo??

Du Dieter vor Almata ankern doch auch immer paar Boote. So ca. 1-2 Km vom Strand weg..Wir waren da letztes Jahr mal fischen. Kennst du den Spot. Lohnt sich das?


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Quasi Top Secret Dieter! Du meinst Els Brancs, dachte du hättest den erschleppt. Wusste nicht dass die da auf Sardinen beißen, wobei wieso auch nicht. 

Ich mein ich habs so gemacht und hab damit gefangen, es funktioniert also auch. Und Albert der verliert immer so viele Fische, das find ich dann auch Schwachsinn. 

Melvas, große? Die kämpfen wie Bonitos nur essen kann man sie nicht so gut.... 
Möwen kann man auch nicht essen, bist du ungebissen davon gekommen? 

Benny wie gesagt, da soll es eine Art Riff geben, hab es aber noch nie erkundet. Vielleicht lohnt sich das ja zum jiggen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So weiter gehts.

Nun sollte sich meine anglerische Ausrichtung ein bisschen ändern. Veränderungen standen an. Erstmal würde nun Sebastian anreisen. Er war total heiß auf Thun und auf nix anderes...|kopfkrat 
Zuerst wollten wir uns treffen um das Boot ein bisschen sauber zu machen. Lange nicht bewegt, im Kanal 30 Grad Wassertemperatur... ein Fall für Algen usw. Doch dann kam so brutaler Südwind, dass das an dem Nachmittag nicht ging. Im Kanal dank der grandiosen Sichtweite von ca 30cm auch nicht möglich. Also haben wir nur ganz viel Tackle gerichtet und gequatscht und das ganze auf den nächsten Tag vertagt.
Mein Plan: das mach ich lieber mit der Flasche als mitm Schnorchel. Also nächsten Tag zum bisschen Angeln verabredet und mein Papa stieg später zu mit der Tauchflasche. Heute hattte ich mal vor mit Hornhecht zu schleppen, denn beim Köderfischschnorren bei den Fischern gabs tatsächlich mal den raren Belone belone. 
Da ich ja die Ortskenntnis habe, bin ich dann auch das Boot gefahren, Sebastian will dann irgendwann umdrehen, doch ich will noch wenigstens die nächste Spitze mitnehmen, die ist immer gut. Letztendlich ist einfach zu sagen, dass das Problem mit dem Sebastian war, dass er eben nur Thun wollte und nix anderes  Da war ein Barrakuda oder so nicht gut genug. Es beißt dann aber genau auf den 200m mehr, die ich noch fahren will tatsächlich ein kleiner an. 
In angesicht der riesigen Begeisterung von Sebastian über diesen Fisch, gibts nichtmal ne Präsentation.... naja dann eben ein Foto im Kescher für euch.#c




Dazu auch ein kurzes Video, an das ich hinten ran ein paar Delfine rangeschnitten hab. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwSdSzgKo4Q&feature=youtu.be

Ja wir haben dann noch das Boot sauber geschrubbt von Algen und sonstigem Getier. War mit Flasche noch Maloche, waren froh dass wir sie hatten. So war die Starfisher wieder fit für die Hochsee! 
Wir suchten uns natürlich direkt den nächstgünstigsten Tag zum rausfahren. Das war glaub ich auch glatt der nächste. Morgens raus und Richtung offenes Meer. Dabei Thunatackle ohne Ende. Viel zu viel. 
Ich fasse mich kurz, wir fanden Thune, sie bissen nicht. Dann bei einer Frenzy für Sebastian ein Biss der abreißt weil er ne scheiß Schnur hat. Mein Vater fährt rückwärts über die Trollingschnur und ich zerwerf meine blaue Spinrute mit der ich ja immer jiggen gehe in einer grandiosen Aktion... an seiner Antenne #q#q:r:r
Das Schnorcheln in 600m tiefem Wasser um die Schnur aus der Schraube zu lösen war auch ein Erlebnis. Diese Farbe und endlose Weite des Wassers war einfach grandios! Der abgerissene Popper kam auch noch wieder hoch und den konnte ich auch einsammeln.
Die Geschichte über die Dieselpest und den verreckten Motor erspare ich euch... und das auf der Hochsee #q
Ich verbuche den Tag unter PPP....
Die weiteren Tage mit Sebastian gestalteten sich schwierig. Meist schwierige Wetterbedingungen, dann wieder keine Thune. Viel verfahrener Sprit zur falschen Zeit. Sicher haben wir es nicht ideal angestellt, sind eben keine Experten. Aus mehreren Trips kommen wir dann auf 2 Fehlbisse und Sebastian alleine nochmal 2. Ein Thun ist es nicht geworden, es gab aber mitunter Große und einfach Unmengen an Delfinen. 

Dann ist während Sebastian da war auch mein Papa abgereist und wurde durch meinen Onkel ersetzt. Der musste auch noch manches mal mit mir Angeln gehen. Aber das nächste Video muss ich erst noch schneiden. :g


----------



## Krallblei (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich mag die Videos mit deinem Papa. Der lacht und grinst immer Schade das er Ende August nicht mit uns unterwegs war.

Vielleicht Oktober oder anders wann:l

Danke für den kurzen Bericht.

Ps: Warum schneiden..Wir wollen alles sehn


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit den Videos mit meinem Papa ist jetzt aber Schluss... musst du dich mit meinem Grinsen zufrieden geben. Ihr lernt euch aber sicher noch kennen. 

Du willst garnicht wissen wieviel GB an Filmen ich inzwischen aufgehäuft habe. 

So nächste Versuch. Es ist Samstag, Sebastian wollte eigentlich eher ungern am Wochenende fischen gehen. Also hab ich den Tag direkt für uns beschlagnahm. Aus einer Ahnung heraus nehm ich heute einige Köderfische mit. 
Fahren tue ich mit meiner Schwester Jana und meinem Onkel Frank. Kennt ihr ja beide schon aus anderen Videos. 
Plan ist Trolling um noch einen schönen Fisch zu fangen der uns ein Abendessen wird. Mein Onkel wollte ja schließlich auch direkt mal was fischiges bekommen. 

Morgens rel. zügig los und Köfi montiert. Weiß garnicht mehr was ich den Tag alles montiert hab, war so durch die Palette durch. 
Trollingkram fertig gemacht, Köder ausgebracht und tucker tucker tucker.... oh ein schönes Echo. Alles ist blau, hier müssten Sardinen sein....tucker tucker tucker.... Biss! Fisch hängt erst, geht dann aber wieder ab. Mist, Köfi ist natürlich im Arsch. Als nächstes nen relativ kleinen und selbe Stelle wieder drüber... Biss. Diesmal hat was deutlich kleineres gebissen als das mal vorher. Ein Petermännchen. Naja gibt gute Filets, also rein in die Kiste! Da es da ja so gut zu sein scheint, kann ich ja auch direkt hinfahren und wir jiggen. 
Meine Schwester dreht einen Film wo wir mit dem Jiggen anfangen, Glazes raus und los. Sie sagt noch wettbewerbsmäßig: "Mal gucken bei wem zuerst einer beißt" und es ist bei Frank! Nachder 2. Runde Jigging in der finalen Absinkphase schlägt er ein. Ich finde das sieht im Video stümperhaft aus  Hat mein Onkel voll beim Bügel öffnen erwischt, aber der Fisch hängt! Ist kein schlechter, hoch kommt: Nr 10!!!! Ein Denton :l:l Zwar ein echtes Baby, aber egal. Top Fisch! 0,7kg




Nachdem sich bei weiterem Jigging kein weiterer Fisch zum Einsteigen überreden lässt, steigen wir auf Curri um. Da beißt auch an der Stelle nicht noch einer. Wir schleppen also jetzt die Standardstrecke ab. Es ist bewölkt, ein bisschen Tramuntana und nicht unbedingt warm. 
Es passiert lange lange nichts. Erst auf dem Rückweg der Strecke, als wir einen Felsen passieren an dem wir schonmal nen großen Cuda hatten, sehen wir Hornhechte springen. Viele. Das ist jetzt nichts unübliches, da das diesen Tag vermehrt vorkam. Dann knallts aber als unser Köder dadurch fährt. Fisch hängt nicht. 
Jetzt beginnt was, dass ich so auch noch nicht erlebt habe. Ich montiere einen neuen Fisch, fahre wieder drüber. Wieder Biss. Und so geht es weiter, es gibt dort glaube ich 5 Bisse und verdammt nochmal keine Sau bleibt hängen! Immer bei spätestens der 2. Fahrt dorther hat einer den Köfi zerlegt. 
Was für ein Pech für meine Schwester :c:c:c 
Meine Köderfische gehen jetzt echt zur Neige. 2 hab ich noch. Ich sag jetzt muss es passieren, fahr noch einmal drüber und dann fahren wir weiter. Der Biss auf den vorletzten Köfi lässt nicht lange auf sich warten. Meine Schwester setzt erneut einen Anschlag und der sitzt! #6#6
Der Fisch macht gut Druck, stellt sich in die dort kräftige Strömung. Bin mir nicht sicher was es ist, großer Barrakuda oder Denton. Meine Schwester kämpft mit ihrem ersten besseren Fisch ( und stellt fest dass das doch nicht nur einkurbeln ist). 
Der Fisch kommt ungünstig. Er bleibt unten, kommt genau hinterm Boot. Anders fahren kann ich jetzt nicht mehr, zu riskant. Dann schwimmt er unters Boot, ich greif nur mit Kescher und Gopro in einer Hand mit der anderen in die Schnur und löse die Schnur irgendwie aus Rutenhaltern und Co. Spüre den Fisch deutlich, jetzt ist er frei. Frank, der mir den Kescher abgenommen hat ( #6 ) kann ihn Keschern, fetter Barrakuda!!! :vik: Yeah, meine Sis hats drauf! #6#6#6










Für meine Schwester ist es der letzte Tag. So gibt es für sie nochmal Denton al horno, Dentex im Ofen auf Gemüsebett. Ein Gedicht. 
Ich verbuche das wieder als ein coolen Fishing Tag. Mit eigentlich echt viel Pech (6 Fehlbisse!) aber eben doch den richtigen Erfolgen die das alles vergessen werden lassen. |rolleyes

Und das Video: http://youtu.be/d2jyS6BouN8


----------



## Krallblei (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Och ich glaub mit deiner Schwester würd ich auch noch ne Runde Kajak fahren|supergri|supergri|supergri


Scheint die Rute gut in der Hand zu haben|rolleyes


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario ,du schreibst immer so schöne Berichte.  #6
auf den Seekarten sieht man, dass quer über die Bucht so ein flacherer Rücken läuft. Von etwa 20 m gehts auf Bis zu 12m wieder rauf .ich wollte immer schon mal, habe dort aber noch nie probiert und keine weiteren Infos. 
Die Melvas waren recht klein und sind halt nicht so gezielt gewollt .Aber besser als gar nix.


----------



## Krallblei (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glaub mir Dieter nach dem Diaster vom Mai und August würd ich mich über jeden Fisch freuen. JEDEN

Mir fehtlt immernoch der Fisch der an einer Spinn Schnur nimmt.
Immernoch. 

:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny pass auf sonst frisst sie dich....

Danke Dieter. Dazu schreib ich dir was in der PN.

Hab mal an nem Tag 10 Melvas um die 2-3kg mit meinem Papa gefangen. Da waren die überall am rauben mit Doppelstrikes für uns usw

War unser Angeltag so ein Disaster? Fand ich nicht  Der folgt demnächst in der Berichterstattung.


----------



## Krallblei (9. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meinte mit Diaster nur meine Angelausbeute die Woche über|uhoh:


----------



## W-Lahn (9. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Scorp: Fettes Petri und Danke fürs Teilen! #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So. 
Auf die guten Tage, folgt dann jenes, worüber ich hier auch zwischendurch schon geklagt hatte.
Es fing an mit einer Tunatour mit Sebastian, die ja wie gesagt ohne Fänge war. Dann noch ein Tag von meinem Boot auf Palo und einer jiggen. Nix gefangen, nur 3 BM zerbissen :r 
Dann lud mich Pep ein mit ihm und Albert Bonitos angeln zu gehen. Das Angebot hab ich natürlich gern angenommen. Am nächsten morgen holten mich die beiden im Hafen ab und auf gings zu den Bonitos. Die beiden hatten am Vortag 3 Stück gefangen, da waren sie das einzige Boot auf See. Heute waren dort ganz viele. Ich bekommen erklärt wie mans macht, ganz simpel. Also Sardinen ins Wasser und angefüttert. Und das Boot links von uns holt einen raus, das Boot rechts von uns. Usw. Alle fangen, nur wir nicht. Was zur Hölle! 
Kein Biss kein garnix. An jenem Tag wurden unsere Sardinen nichtmal von Kleinfisch skelettiert. Eine Pechaura umgibt mich.

Daraufhin sind zwar gute Bedingungen am Freitag. Ich hab aber keinen Bock mehr zu Angeln und wir machen uns so lieber einen schönen Tag. Das war eine gute Entscheidung. Dann kommt am Wochenende Wind und Montag wollte die Rackerbande für 50€ pro Person mit Magic, einem Segelkatamaran, das Cap de Creus erkunden. Mir zu teuer, beschäftige ich mich eben so. Mich juckst ja schon wieder in den Fingern und es ist eine Erlösung als Albert mich fragt ob ich nicht am Montag mit ihm Angeln gehen will. Zu allem Überfluss hatte nämlich an dem Tag noch jemand eine Palo von rund 10kg gefangen. Das hat mich richtig heiß gemacht.
Am nächsten Tag mit Albert wollte er erst an den Käfigen Poppern, weil er da noch eine Rechnung mit einer Serviola offen habe. Die ist aber heut woanders. 
Dann Schleppen wir dort auf Palo, es ist viel Aktivität an der Oberfläche aber kein großer Fisch der unsere Köfis will. #q
Ab zu den Bonitos, und da haben wir uns dann leider verspekuliert. Die Bonitos bissen früh gut, dann wurd es immer schlechter. Bei uns Biss dann garkeiner mehr. Ein anderer Albert aus unsrer Truppe fing 5 kleine Bonitos und hatte 6 Bisse die verloren gingen oder nicht saßen. 
Meine Pechaura! #q#q#q

Ich hatte Benny deshalb schon gewarnt. Er müsse ja all sein Glück mitbringen. Außerdem: je früher desto besser. Wir haben uns für den Dienstag verabredet, ich habe also alles vorbereitet noch am Montag. Montagen gebastelt, Sachen zusammengestellt usw. Um 6 Uhr sollte Benny bei mir sein, ich steh eh meist früher auf. Wollte dann direkt los.

Am nächsten morgen wache ich so auf, gucke auf die Uhr...6:04  ach du kacke! Erste mal im Urlaub verpennt genau wo ich mich verabredet hab. Naja waren ja nur 5 min. 
Ja gut, Benny war eben schon da. Ihn zum Haus gewinkt und flott noch Kühlbox usw fertig gemacht. Dann Hänger ans Auto und los. 
Wir kommen doch relativ gut früh weg. Albert ist heut auch unterwegs, sein Auto steht schon verwaist an der Slipstelle als wir kommen. 
Geslippt und los, das hat sogar ganz gut geklappt dafür dass ich es mit Benny das erste mal gemacht hab. 

Dann zu Els Brancs gefahren, unserem Spot. Die Fahrt dauert mit meinem Tuckerbötchen ja immer bisschen. Dort angekommen ist Ententeich. Ich sag zu Benny: Wenn das heut nix wird, dann wars das mit Bonitoangeln. 

Haben flott Sardinen montiert, an unsrer Stelle ein bisschen angefüttert und unsere Sardinen mit rein. 

Ich hab Benny noch garnicht erklärt wie die Gopro funktioniert, war noch garnicht fertig mit aufräumen und vorbereiten. Doch ein Bonito hat Hunger, die Schnur saust von meiner Rolle. Ich mach den Bügel zu und schlag an, Fisch! 

War kein Riese, aber doch ein guter Kämpfer. Er brachte noch gleich mehrere seiner Freunde mit ans Boot wie wir eindeutig erkennen konnten als er unterm  Boot unterwegs war. Dann keschert Benny meinen Bonito ein, der ist safe! Ich bin sauglücklich, dass es endlich geklappt hat. Hennes kann es doch noch! 
Aber flott wieder Sardinen rein, damit die Bonitos da bleiben.

Der Bonito blutet mir wütend das ganze Boot inkl. mir voll. Bis ich ne neue Sardine montiere dauert ja eh noch. 







Albert hat auch einen Bonito gefangen. 

Wir treffen unter anderem noch Dieter an diesem Tag. Versuchen es auf Bonito, Bluefish und Palo. Und so sehr ich es Benny gegönnt hätte endlich einen schönen Fisch zu fangen, er kommt leider nicht. Das müssen wir wohl ein andern mal nachholen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt durch den Fang wieder voll motiviert, wollte ich den nächsten Tag direkt wieder raus. Mein Onkel musste die Rackerbande sehr früh zum Flughafen bringen und war so um ca. 6 wieder da. Wir kamen also so früh weg wie immer. 
Es ist ein Jiggingtag dem ich nicht mehr als einen Satz widmen möchte. Kein Fisch, kein Biss, keine Sichtung. Es lief nix. Dann kam Südwind und wir sind abgehauen.

Nächster Tag, Angeltag!
Am Vortag war ja schon guter Südwind und als wir in Cadaques den Berg runter fuhren sah ich schon dass es nicht flach sein würde. Es war ganz schön windig, ungewöhnlich früh morgens zum Sonnenaufgang schon so ein Wind. Naja egal, probieren wir es. Jetzt sind wir ja schon hier. 
Boot geslippt, Köfi eingehängt und meinem Onkel die Rute in die Hand gedrückt. Ihm fehlt noch der erste Biss beim Trolling. Bis dato ist er immer noch unsicher gewesen ob er den Biss dann überhaupt merken würde und all so ein Mist #d 
Naja nach 2 min Trolling merkt er dann den Biss  Ich meine dass rel. viel Druck drauf ist und Filme lieber mal. Er ist sich nicht sicher einen Fisch zu haben. Idiot, klar hängt da einer dran. Ich hab nichtmal den Kescher rausgekramt, weil mir vorgekaukelt wurde da sei keiner dran. Ich treffe die Entscheidung, dass ich ihn einfach reinheben werde und das klappt Gott sei Dank auch problemlos. Yess Franks erster Barrakuda von ca 1-1.5kg. 
Im Sonnenaufgangslicht sieht der total geil aus! 





Es ist draußen so wellig, dass ich dort zügig wieder umdrehe. Außerhalb der Bucht kann ich nicht fischen, so wird das eine kurze Geschichte. Ein paar Runden in der Bucht und dann ab dafür. Haben unsern Fang, können wir mal mittags essen gehen. So gehts um halb zehn wieder raus ausm Wasser.

Hier das Video: https://youtu.be/ManPCn3riAw


----------



## Krallblei (9. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hihi..

Auf dem Bild hab ich dich gut getroffen. Super Foto. Man erkennt gut das du dich sehr gefreut hast

Heija egal ob Fisch oder nicht. Wir haben uns mal kennengelernt und hatten nen schönen Tag. Wobei mir von 6 Stunden Schlepprute halten am nächsten Tag der Arm wehtat. Genauso wie mein Hintern :q Nächste Mal Kissen:m

Boar freu mich schon so.. Übermorgen gehts wieder los.. Neue Rute ist heute auch gekommen.. Geiles Teil|rolleyes.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaa Bonitos sind eben auch immer ein Spaß. Und lecker noch dazu. 
Ich sags mal so: ich hab dir mehrmals Sitz und Handtuch angeboten #c Und wenn man auf Barracuda/ Dentex angelt ist noch viel mehr Druck auf der Angel....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario
Danke schöner Bericht.
Schön zu lesen und tolle Bilder.
Auch dass die Profis auch mal schneidern, steht man nicht ganz so alleine da .|supergri
Ja das Mittelmeer ist teilweise sehr schwierig, auch weil das Wasser so klar ist.
Gab ja hier noch die Vorfach Diskussion, ich nehme auch nie über 0,40mm, Fluorocarbon.
VG#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Kay,
Also ich nehm schon dickeres. Fürs Schleppen 0,60-0,70 und für Livebait und Thun 0,80...

Welche Marken nehmt ihr denn so her? Ich hab Seaguar Ace und welches von Teklon.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, 
Also 0,40mm 25 lbs von Suffix nehme ich fürs spinnen und jiggen zum Schleppen auf Mahi auch.
Auf Tuna hatte ich noch nicht die Gelegenheit. Hier habe ich mir Fluorocarbon von SavageGear zugelegt, 0,65 mit 65lbs. Mir gefällt dies ganz gut, ist sehr klar und sehr hart, also auch hohe Abriebsfestigkeit. Vielleicht besorge ich mir dies auch mal fürs jiggen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm 0,65 ist sehr dünn, sollte absolute Untergrenze sein. Sowas würde ich nur nehmen wenn sie nicht beißen wollen (meist im Frühjahr). 
Mir hat schonmal ein Thun das 0,80er geknackt und das ist ein Seil. Nach paar Minuten Dril hats peng gemacht und er war nur 5m unterm Boot. War kurz davor der erste Thun von meinem Boot zu werden.


----------



## Krallblei (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So heute Abend gehts los. Der Wetterbericht mit Wind macht mir wieder Sorgen. Das heisst fleissig beten die nächsten Tage.#q

Ich bleib solange bis der erste Bonitio VON MIR im Boot ist.|kopfkrat

Er brauch ja keine 5 Kilo haben mit 4,95 geb ich ich schon zufrieden.. 

Späßle


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hmm 0,65 ist sehr dünn, sollte absolute Untergrenze sein. Sowas würde ich nur nehmen wenn sie nicht beißen wollen (meist im Frühjahr).
> Mir hat schonmal ein Thun das 0,80er geknackt und das ist ein Seil. Nach paar Minuten Dril hats peng gemacht und er war nur 5m unterm Boot. War kurz davor der erste Thun von meinem Boot zu werden.



Hmmmm|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Du hast ja die Erfahrung.
Ich fische halt meist sehr dünn bzw. fein.
Die Bissquote ist einfach besser.
Wenn alles richtig sauber geknotet ist hält das auch.
(War nicht als Kritik oder so gemeint. )

Also über die 0,80mm werde ich noch mal nachdenken.
Vielleicht auch noch ne stärkere zweite Hauptschnur.
Vg


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Einen mit 5kg musst du erstmal rausholen  Ich drück dir die Daumen, meld dich mal


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> So heute Abend gehts los. Der Wetterbericht mit Wind macht mir wieder Sorgen. Das heisst fleissig beten die nächsten Tage.#q
> 
> Ich bleib solange bis der erste Bonitio VON MIR im Boot ist.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Freuen dich doch einfach. Spanien, neue Gute, Urlaub, hier ist es einfach nur kalt.
Drücke dir die Daumen.

UPS, der windfinder sieht nicht so gut aus #d


----------



## Franz_x (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

bei mir geht es Ende nächster Woche los :vik:. 
Zur FC-Frage. Für mich als Uferangler sieht es etwas anders aus. Wenn ich mit Köderfisch an der Oberfläche auf Mahi gehe, dann 0,28 bis 0,36. Da macht der Drill dann auch mächtig Spaß......vor allem bei Mahi-Größen um die 70 cm. Mit Köderfisch in Grundnähe kommt dann 0,40 bis 0,44 zum Einsatz. 
Als Marken entweder Stroft FC-1 oder Orvis. Ein kurzes Stahlvorfach ist  beim Köderfisch immer mit dabei, seit mir ein Pesce Serra das Vorfach mit einem kurzen Ruck abgeschnitten hat.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Krallblei (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

YES I HATE WIND!!!!!!

Stimmt egal ob Fisch oder nicht. Ich kann mich ja sonst nicht beschweren.
Dezember Ägypten, Januar Ägypten, März Tunesien, Mai Spanien, August Spanien, September Spanien und das Jahr ist ja noch nicht rum :vik:

Ich pack jetzt mal langsam.. denke so gegen 17 Uhr hauen wir hier ab.

Freu mich!

Klar meld ich mich bei dir.. da zuerst dann hier:q

Addios Deutschland


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bonitokrise
Anders kann man es nicht mehr nennen. 
Die letzten Tage waren die Bedingungen eigentlich ganz ok.
Aber statt Bonitos fange ich kleine melvas , Makrelen, Stöker , Sargos,  insgesamt nur Fische bis max 1kg.ich konnte auch keine guten Fänge bei anderen sehen, oder von guten Fischen hören. 
vorgestern habe ich immerhin 2 kleinere Mahis rausleiern können. Habe leider keine Fotos gemacht von diesen sehr schönen Fischen, die waren allerdings auch wirklich nicht sehr groß, auch unter 1kg denke ich. 
Benny, ich hoffe du hast mehr Glück .die Wind und Wetter  
 Vorhersage ist leider wirklich nicht gut. Es ist sowieso immer unruhig und kühl, morgens 12 Grad, frier...


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ha! Über morgens 12 Grad solltest du dich freuen! Frag mal lieber nicht was hier so ist....


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hmmmm|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Du hast ja die Erfahrung.
> Ich fische halt meist sehr dünn bzw. fein.
> ...



Es geht hier rein garnicht um Knoten. Je nach Köder kaut der Fisch auf der Schnur. War bei mir mit einem Glaze der Thun und der hat die Schnur durchgebissen. Es gibt Tage da braucht es die kleineren Köder. Es sind meist auch fie, die die dünneren Vorfächer brauchen um zu fangen.
Erwischste im Herbst die richtige Frenzy, dann beißen die auch locker flockig auf 0,80 und würden alles fressen was du ihnen reinwirfst.
Musst auch mal überlegen was für eine Kraft du brauchst um einen 30kg Thun gegen das Wasser hochzuziehen. Das ist schon eine Belastung und nacht jede Macke an der Schnur direkt brandgefährlich. Und das Gefühl einen Thun zu verlieren find ich ziemlich *******.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Werde mir 0,80mm noch zulegen und ne 25KG Hauptschnur. ÜBERREDET


----------



## Krallblei (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kalt? Gestern morgen wars tropisch
Hock grad in Boxershorts oben ohne vorm Wohnwagen 
Haben Riesenwellen jetzt schon. Angeltouren mit dem Boot unmöglich 
Geh nachher mal auf Wolf spinnen.
....


----------



## Krallblei (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

6:10 am Strand gewesen. Brandungsrute und Spinn
 Viele Angler waren da. Allerdings ist mein Blei 220 Gramm am Strand rumgewandert wie grad die Flüchtlinge.  Vorfach dauert um alles gewickelt.Spinnen Sonnenaufgang brachte keinen Wolf


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nargh Levantewelle, da könnte man es so schön auf Sargos und Wolf probieren |rolleyes

Also ich bin euch noch 2 Berichte schuldig, da will ich mich jetzt mal drum kümmern.

Ich bin ja ein unermüdlicher Angler und dass es immer noch nicht gelungen war einen Dentex beim Schleppen zu fangen in diesem Urlaub bzw insgesamt seit meinem ersten Dentex, das wollte ich doch noch ändern. ICh wünschte mir noch einen großen roten 

Tja dafür hab ich mir einen Tag ausgesucht. Es ging früh morgens los wie immer. Es war zu Beginn noch ein bisschen bewölkt. Direkt trolling und trolling und trolling. Es ging vor der Küste her von Cadaques bis nach Falconera (das ist ne wirklich große Strecke). Viele Boote dort also wieder zurück. An allen Topspots probiert, nichts passiert. Der Köderfisch war schonmal beim Paloangeln unterwegs und hat schon viiiiiele Kilometer auf dem Buckel. Mein Onkel ist auch nicht mehr so recht überzeugt  
Ich montiere dann irgendwann mal einen neuen, aber der alter bleibt trotzdem an Bord. Er läuft ja.

Wir schreiben die Mittagszeit. 1-2 Uhr. Das sind schon einige Stunden trolling ohne das auch nur irgendetwas passiert ist. Dummerweise habe ich eine "Jetzt erst recht" Einstellung angenommen. Zum Leid von meiner Familie an Bord. Ich werde hier alles mir mögliche tun um einen Fisch zu fangen und wenn es bis abends dauert! 

Wir machen dann mittags mal eine kurze Jiggingsession mit Glaze und mein Onkel fängt einen Fisch! Top, ein kleiner Pagell. Kein Riese, aber ein schöner Speisefisch. Davon noch ein paar und es wird ein Essen. Weiteres Jiggen bringt nix. Wir fahren bis zur Maza, doch dort ist es zu wellig. Dort laufen häftige Strömungen gegeneinander. 

So ich will jetzt mal was neues ausprobieren. Ich hab die Strecke von Cadaques Richtung Maza nie getrollt, kenne daher die Strukturen nicht. Aber komm, irgendwann muss man es ja mal versuchen! 
Also los gehts, ist eine aufwendige Geschichte, mit viel gekurbel weil ich zu nah ans Land fahre oder über Strukturen. Wir fahren fahren fahren. Irgendwann passiert es dann tatsächlich, ein Biss! Hängt nicht....  Aber es scheint zu funktionieren. An der selben Stelle gibts unter anderem auf den Langläuferköder und einen weiteren noch Bisse, aber keiner hängt. Naja machste nix, hier wird das nix. Aber endlich haben wir eine aktive Zone gefunden! Und die Fische beißen auch wieder.
Wir trollen also weiter, mit einem frischen Köderfisch. Und vorm Eingang zu Port Lligat knallt es dann endlich wieder auf einer Struktur mit ca 12m Wassertiefe. Diesmal hängt der Fisch, mein Onkel Frank holt ihn ein und es kommt ein schöner, kleiner Barracuda. Wie sehr man sich über solche Fische freuen kann. Aber es hat von morgens bis ca 16:30 nachmittags gedauert. Hardcore Tour. Noch eine Runde über den Spot wo der grad anbiss und dann gehts weiter Richtung Cadaques. 
Auf dem Weg verplinst mein Onkel noch einen Biss indem er die Bremse öffnet |krach:#q#c 
Naja ich montier garkeinen neuen Köfi, ich fahr einfach zurück. Soviele Stunden Boot werden auch anstrengend! Also zurück und glücklicherweise wieder mit Fisch an Bord. Das war im Übrigen der 10. Barracuda des Urlaubs #6







Und hier wie immer das frische Video für euch: https://youtu.be/a8QR8vwbE0U


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So nun hab ich für euch noch einen nennenswerten Angeltag.

Es sollte direkt der nächste Tag werden. Die Begeisterung bei meinem Onkel, morgen schon wieder zu fahren... nunja sie hielt sich stark in Grenzen. Aber ich konnte ihn überzeugen, als ich sagte, dass wir einfach bisschen auf Bonito angeln werden morgens früh. Und dann wenn nix mehr geht eben zurück fahren und basta. Keine 12h Trips oder so... 

Also weil ich das ganze ein bisschen so aufgezogen habe um zu zeigen wie es geht, erklär ich jetzt hier mal bisschen noch ergänzendes.

(Ich hab das diesen Urlaub erst gelernt, bin also nicht so ein Experte auf dem Thema, aber z.B. Dieter kann bestimmt auch noch was beitragen)

Folgendes ist *das Prinzip* :Wir fischen mit einer Sardine ohne Blei und ohne alles. Die lässt man einfach an freier Leine mit offenem Bügel absinken in einer Futterspur. Das heißt, erstmal braucht man zum Angeln Sardinen oder sonstiges Fischzeugs. Das hab ich von den Fischern bekommen und noch nen Rest von Bennys Sardinen gehabt.

*Die Montage* ist rel. simpel. Ein 1/0 Haken (ich hab kein Circle genommen) kommt an ein kurzes Stahlvorfach (das ganze muss in der Sardine verschwinden). Daran ein ca 1m langes 0,40mm Fluorocarbon Vorfach. Oben dran ein möglichst kleiner Wirbel. So einfach ist es. 
Ansonsten empfiehlt es sich einen Eimer oder Pütz oder sowas dabei zu haben und eine Schere. 

*Die Stellenauswahl*: dazu kann ich garnicht so viel sagen. Prinzipiell gibt es hier einfach Stellen an denen traditionell viele Boote auf Bonitos angeln, dort stellt man sich einfach dazu. An sich kann man das sicher aber auch an irgendwelchen anderen Caps, Inseln oder im Freiwasser irgendwo machen. Dazu kann ich nicht so viel sagen. Mit Glück sieht man früh morgens Bonito an der Oberfläche ein zwei mal springen. 

*Die Ködermontage*: Mit der Ködernadel geht man vom Auge bis zum Schwanz. Dann zieht man das Vorfach durch und das Stahlvorfach in den Fisch. Der Haken guckt am Ende beginnend mit der Biegung aus dem Auge. Um den Schwanz kann man mit dem Vorfach eine Schlaufe legen, sodass es sich bekneift. Noch sicherer ist es wenn man ein bisschen elastischen Faden drumrum macht. Habe ich vor allem bei weichen Sardinen gemacht. 
Das ganze hängt man dann in den normalen Karabiner an der Angel ein. Dort sollte auch nochmal was an FC vor sein, ich nehm die normale Jiggingmontage. 

*Das Fischen* Wenn man die Sardine soweit fertig hat, macht man was zum anfüttern fertig. Also einige Sardinen in die Pütz, zerschnibbeln, Wasser drauf und rein ins Wasser. Man kann die natürlich auch von Hand zerdrücken. 
In den Schwung Köderstücke schmeißt man seine Sardine, macht den Bügel auf und lässt ihn einfach offen. Die Sardine taumelt idealerweise in der Futterwolke mit nach unten. Die Bonitos werden durch den Geruch angelockt und speisen genüsslich bis sie etwas finden, in dem euer Haken ist

*Die Bisserkennung* ist ganz easy. Man hat den Bügel offen und langsam sinkt die Sardine ab. Demnach läuft die Schnur langsam von der Rolle. Wird sie von einem Bonito gefressen, geht die Schnur erheblich schneller von der Rolle. Dann gilt es nur noch den Bügel zuzuschlagen und den Anschlag zu setzen. Mit ein wenig Glück sollte dann der Bonito oder was auch immer festhängen. 

Die Methode ist total easy und lässt sich sicher auch vom Kayak oder so ausführen. Meine Stelle ist nicht so weit weg von Land, eine kleine Inselgruppe und vor der steht man. Vielleicht 500m zu paddeln. Wassertiefe ist so 25-35m aber das ist stellenabhängig. 

Nun also zu unserem Angeltag. Wir sind früh los, denn das ist an der Stelle wichtig. Dann rübergefahren und schonmal angefangen zu montieren. Albert wollte heut auch wieder fahren, mit einem Freund und dessen Boot. Als wir ankamen sah ich ihn mir schon zuwinken, doch ein Stückchen weiter draußen sprangen auch Kleinfische. Astrein zu erkennen bei dem platten Teich. 
Schnell ein Glaze montiert, habe auch einen Bonito springen sehen aber mehr nicht. Konnte Glaze nirgends reinwerfen. Egal, hier muss ja gut sein. 
Sardine montiert, natürlich mit Video. Alle drei Sardinen montiert, Schwung Sardinen wartet auch schon in der Pütz und los gehts. Rein mit den Sardinen und absinken lassen. Jetzt heißt es warten und die Schnur beobachten. Das werd ich gleich auch noch im Video erklären. Aber erstmal abwarten, in der nächsten Drift kann ich das genauso gut erklären. 
Und dann saust schon die Rolle mit Affenzahn von meiner Rolle, Bügel zu und ich spür sofort den Fisch. Er schüttelt sich ein wenig und geht erstmal los. Ich spüre sofort dass der besser ist als der letzte Bonito. Nach einem schönen Drill, in dem der Bonito mein Boot einmal komplett rumgedreht hat, kommt er hoch und ich sehe den schönen Fisch parallel zum Boot schwimmen. Noch ein letztes Aufbäumen, dann findet er unseren Kescher und sein Schicksal ist besiegelt... |muahah:
Was ein schönes Tier, wieder nach 5min bereits erfolgreich. 




Albert klatscht mir vom Nachbarboot aus Beifall und der Tag ist jetzt schon perfekt. 2,5kg Bonito. 
Ich drehe natürlich noch eine Sequenz worauf man achten muss für die Bisserkennung und hab die einfach andersrum ins Video geschnitten. 
Es macht dann auch nix mehr aus, dass kein 2. Biss folgt. Wir fischen so lange bis die Sardinen alle sind. Es ist Nebel aufgezogen, Sichtweite beträgt vielleicht noch 50m. Das sind die Momente in denen man sich freut ein GPS zu haben, bin komplett nach GPS zurück gefahren. Erst ganz zum Schluss wurd die Sichtweite bisschen besser und ich konnte den Hafen von Sta Margarita ausmachen. Flott geslippt und noch den Tag genossen. Das Boot hab ich an dem Tag seiner Endreinigung unterzogen und alles fertig gemacht. Gibts noch 3 Tage Urlaub und vielleicht noch ein bisschen Fischen mit einem Freund aus Port de la Selva (haben wir gemacht, aber wegen Nebel keine Thuna unterwegs) 

*Hier gibts das Video:* https://youtu.be/kwcMyO-SWyE

Um letztendlich Bilanz zu ziehen: Ein Urlaub mit sehr großem Schwerpunkt Angeln. Für viele so sicherlich nicht möglich. Waren sehr oft angeln, hat sich aber auch ausgezahlt.
Letztendlich haben wir es geschafft die 10 Dentices voll zu machen. Ich habe einen neue Methode erlernt und direkt erfolgreich umsetzen können. Das Trolling auf Palometta zeigte das klassische Sommerloch. Ist ne schlechte Zeit um auf die Gesellen zu probieren. Herbst ist eindeutig besser. 
Die Spezies, auf die man sich beim Schleppen verlassen kann sind ganz klar die Barracudas! 
So kommen wir auf folgende Bilanz aus den 5,5 Wochen Urlaub:
10 Barracudas,
2 Dentex,
1 Escorpora (mein erster Fisch mit Black Minnow #6 ),
2 Pompanos, 
1 Sargo, 1 Pagell und 1 große Makrele,
3 Petermännchen u.a. auch ein richtig fettes
und natürlich 2 schöne Bonitos 

Ich kann wirklich nichts anderes sagen als dass ich mit dem Ergebnis saumäßig zufrieden bin. Ich konnte schöne Tage auf dem Meer verbringen, Kontakte pflegen und ausbauen und mein Eisfach füllen.

Außerdem habe ich mich bemüht hier für euch schöne Berichte zu verfassen und mit Videos und Bildmaterial noch mit Eindrücken zu füllen um das Fernweh zu komplettieren. 

Das wars erstmal von mir,
Darionello


----------



## Darket (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin wieder zurück aus der Türkei. Habe eigentlich nur zwei mal ernsthafter ein paar Stunden geangelt und das mit ziemlich wenig Erfolg. Vor einem meiner Trips bin ich in einen örtlichen Angelladen und hab mich mal umgeschaut. Hat sich echt verändert und das nicht positiv. Die Preise sind echt durch die Decke gegangen. Habe ein paar meiner geliebten Yo Zuris gesucht und so gut wie keine gefunden. Stattdessen verkaufen alle Shops da neuerdings Wobbler von Strike Pro und zwar ungefähr doppelt so teuer wie in Deutschland. Hab mir nur nen paar Black Minnows für Barrakuda geholt (auch da: meine Fresse sind die teuer). Hab dann am frühen Abend meinen Kram montiert und als sie das gesehen hat, wollte meine Freundin auch mal. Also leichtere Ersatzrute montiert, kleine orangene Gummikrabbe am 3g Kopf angebunden und ein mal probeweise selbst ausgeworfen. Zwei Kurbelumdrehungen und direkt ein besserer Streifenbarsch eingestiegen. Ging also gut los, aber danach nur noch einen Abriss nach dem anderen zwischen den Steinen. Ich mit dem schwereren Gerät auch nicht einen Kontakt gehabt. Bin am nächsten Morgen fürchterlich früh raus, auch ohne Erfolg. War aber cool, weil ich andere Angler getroffen hab. Auch wenn wir uns nur mit Händen, Füßen und den Namen von Fischen verständigen konnten, war das echt super. Angeln ist halt wirklich international.

Ich war dann später am Tag noch tauchen, da habe ich dann die Fische gesehen, die ich gern gefangen hätte. So 50 Meter vom Strand in 10 Meter Tiefe ein kleines Rudel Akyas auf der Jagd, einen Wolfsbarsch zwischen Felsen und direkt zwei Meter vom Strand in 30cm Wassertiefe einen Oktopus. Hinter denen waren die ganzen einheimischen Taucher mit Harpunen her, haben aber kaum gefangen. Ich hätten den problemlos greifen können. :q. Hat mich etwas für den mageren Angelerfolg entschädigt.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario
wieder mal ein klasse Bericht#6
Glückwunsch zum Bonito.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@darket
na wenigstens was dran gehabt in der kurzen Angelzeit.


----------



## Krallblei (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab Boot Zeit und Lust auf fischen. Wellen werden weniger....
Leider gobt es grad so gut wie keine Sardinen zu kaufen 
Habn dreiviertel kilo...mehr ging nigens 

So Gott will fischen morgen


----------



## Krallblei (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Costa Brava Lovers


Plötzlich steht Dieter vor mir
.Bierle getrunken, nett geplaudert. Super
...


----------



## Krallblei (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir fahren morgen raus
 Entweder mit Nusschale oder großem Boot
.5 oder 200 ps.... Hoffe Bonitos sind da


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bon dia

Kann nicht mehr schlafen
 Bin aufgeregt. Deswegen sitz ich an der Muga und fische.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Fische interessiert es herzlich wenig wieviel PS du unterm Hintern hast. Die achten auf Kleinigkeiten, wie z.B. Hennes


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola Amigos

Gegen 10 Uhr waren wir am Spot. Garnicht viel los
Ca 10 Boote. Dario die Spanier die wir getroffen haben waren
auch da.Wetter geht. Okay Sardine dran 15-20 Meter neben das Boot geworfen und kurz absinken lassen......keine 20 Sekunden später Rolle kreischt. ...Bremse rein und ich denk nur ******** was geht jetzt ab....Rute keumm Fisch nimmt oft Schnur.Noch nie hat ixh sowas dran..Fisch schwimmt zwei Mal ums Boot..nimmt wieder Schnur die. 
.Dann seh ich ihn.Goldmakrele!!!! Für jemanden der das noch nie gesehen hat schwer zu beschreiben
 Der Fisch glänzt in gold und blau das ist einfach unbeschreiblich!!!!!
Eine Anmut! WUNDERSCHÖN!!!!!!
Ich denk nur wenn wir den nicht reinbekommen hilft nur Selbstmord. Gekeschert...Hurra!! 3 Min am Spot umd dann sowas..ich war stolz wie Pskar!! Es folgten noch eon paar Makrelen
Auch die haben für ihre Größe Power.Ich freute mich über jede.Dann gabs noch eine Melva oder Bonito mit rund einem Kilo.Komisch gehakt dachte ein Riese hängt dran!! Gegen Ende Hammerbiss auf grosse Sardine. 
Kurz neben dem Boot. Deutlich mehr Power als die Goldmakrele. Deutlich!!!
Im Wasser sieht man was grosses silbernes.verheederung mit der anderen Schnur. ...dann penng unterm Boot
...Fisch weg 

Für mein Gefluche hab ich jetzt ein Platz in der Hölle 
Wahnsinn der war echt deutlich 1 meter oder bissl größer. 

Schade. Aber super angeltag mit Traumfisch.Bin happy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

UHm keine Ahnung wie Bilder einstellen vom Handy..ich schicks mal Dario vielleicht kann er ja. Hätte von der Gold ein Bild gleich machen sollen
 Wusste nicht das die Farben gleich verschwinden


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*






Ich glaub es nicht. Immer schon wollte ich eine Lampuga fangen, nie hats geklappt. Die sind meist nur im September da, ich nicht. Dies Jahr gibt es viele. Und Benny fängt sie mir weg, ich habs ihm auch noch beigebracht #q|supergri

Bin stolz auf dich, hat doch super geklappt. Du siehst: du brauchst ein Boot. Ist dein MAhi denn auch gesprungen?

Achso deine Melva/Bonito ist keins von beidem. Ist eine Bacoreta/Little Tunny. Erkennst du an den schwarzen Flecken am Bauch.  Top Speisefisch. Ne Melva sieht genauso aus nur ohne die Flecken am Bauch.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier nochmal was Pep jetzt am Wochenende gefangen hat. Hat mich heut morgen in der Vorlesung erreicht #q#q#q


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zur Mahi, das macht richtig Spass.
Dann mach mal weiter so, petriheil.

Alles auf die neue Rute?


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu
 Japp super die Kombi


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny du glücklicher, Glückwunsch zum Mahi +co
hier auf Nautic läuft es leider gar nicht gut. Die Mündung war schon wieder von hohen Wellen zugeworfen. Wo wir sonst ganz easy ins Meer raus fahren, konnte man jetzt drüber laufen.  #q
Ist jetzt aber wieder frei.ich hoffe, dass ich zumindest morgen noch mal raus kann. 
Dann soll wieder starker Süd Wind kommen und das Spiel geht von vorne los. 
Kollegen die seit über 20 Jahren herkommen haben das so noch nie erlebt.  
Also leider statt Fischis ein Foto der Flussmündung.
Benny, ich war heute nachmittag noch mal auf laguna.
wenns Wetter mitspielt komme ich ab sa/Sonntag noch für ein paar Tage rueber .
morgen werde ich mich Richtung escala halten ,nicht rosas.obwohl esda richtig gut scheint.ich hätte dann aber den Wind auf dem Rückweg von vorn. ):


----------



## Krallblei (15. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay heute morgen raus. Meer spiegelglatt. Bewölkt.Nach den erfolgreicen Tag gestern irgendwie schlechtes Gefühl.  Am Spot ca. 10 Boote.Die anderen zwei montieren lose Sardinen.Ich denk komm probierst es mit dem Popper es ist ja super ruhig an der Oberfläche.  Die anderen sehen schon viel Fisch unterm Boot.Ich geh nach vorne und werf den Popper in silber mit rotem Kopf.
1. Wurf popp, popp, popp
2.Wurf popp, popp, popp
3. Wurf popp popp zack und bumm bäng...

FISCH

Leider kurzer Kampf mit einer Flucht... Little Thun!

Hurra Fisch drin im Boot. FREUNDENTANZ deluxe

Alle Boote und Insassen schauen blöd.Es fängt die nächsten 2 Stunden niemand was. Auch die anderen Boote gehen leer aus.

Manni fängt noch eine Makrele.

Wir beschliessen nach Escala zu fahren vielleicht geht da was.
Am Spot ein Boot und der signalisiert mit Daumen nach unten das nix zu holen ist. Wir driften ne halbe Stunde..nada. Echolot im Winterschlaf. Kein Ton. Mittlerweile mehr Wind aus Süden. Wir beschliesen Rückzug.


Fazit: Mein erster Fisch auf Kunstköder und dann ein Little Thun
 Besser geht es nicht. Ich bin Happy. Manni ist cool wie immer und Peter ist angepisst weil 2.Schneidertag in Folge. 

Bilder Sponsord Dario. Danke Dir.

Morgen ist Pause habs meiner Frau versprochen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na sieht doch cool aus - fisch köder tackle. glückwunsch.


----------



## Krallblei (15. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke. Des freut mich. 

Leider war der Drill heute nur kurz.  Der gestern ist angegangen wie Schmitz Katze.

Rute und Rolle super..


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na du warst eben Llampuga verwöhnt.
Man wünscht sich immer die Fische die auch kämpfen. Wenn du nen Thun dran hast fragst du dich nach ner halben Stunde wieso eigentlich 

Werden sicher noch Fische folgen. Mit Stahl sicher auch Chancen auf deinen ersten Blue


----------



## Krallblei (16. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heftiger Wind aus Süd. Wie Tramuntana nur andere Richtung. Bäume sind schpn umgeknickt. Heute zwei kleine Doraden gefangen
 Nix für den Grill


----------



## Krallblei (17. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute morgen gabs bei herrlichem Sonnenaufgang zwei Wölfe auf Miniwobbler


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, heute endlich mal wieder ein Foto von mir. 
Das Meer war noch sehr rauh heute morgen vom Südsturm gestern. Ausserdem wehte immer noch Südwind statt etwas Nord wie vorhergesagt. Ging aber noch. 
Meine beste Bonitostelle der letzten Jahre ist dieses Jahr tot.nada bonitos.
Bei Rosas liefs dann besser. 2 bonitos und ein Kotelett in kurzer Zeit. Endlich mal wieder. Einen kleineren mit gut 2,5 kg und einen noch kleineren.aber ok.
#6o


----------



## Krallblei (17. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter wie müssen die Tage zusammen nach Roses.  Mie fehlt noch Bonito!!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hai Dieter! 
Machen wir uns nix vor, die Durchschnittsgröße der Bonitos bei Els Brancs ist glaub ich so um die 2kg. Mir sagte Albert dass es in Escala größere gäbe. 
Aber ganz ehrlich, man kann sich nicht beschweren. Mein größter Bonito bisher war ja der mit 2,5kg. Die kämpfen schon gut und schmecken auch gut. Also Petri Heil, freu dich drüber 

PS: Wie lange seid ihr beiden noch da?


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## W-Lahn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zum Wolf!


----------



## Krallblei (17. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Wlan


Ich bleib bis Dienstag Dieter weiss nicht


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny, willst du nicht noch von deinem 2. Wolf erzählen? #h|kopfkrat 

Wünsch euch beiden viel Spaß und Erfolg bei dem Vorhaben meinen Spot leerzuräubern. Vielleicht schick ich euch demnächst Konkurrenz, hab meine Schwester schon eingewiesen. Sie soll mit ihrem Freund mitm Kayak Llampugas angeln! |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da hier heute so richtiges Uselwetter ist ist jetzt ne gute Zeit für Tackleporn. 

Es gab im Urlaub gegen Ende für uns quasi eine Oppotrunidad. Ein gutes Angebot für eine absolute Oberklasse High End Rute. Da musste man ja zuschlagen. 

Es ist eine JM Three Kings Custom Rute... :k Ist ein Hammerleichtes Teil, eigentlich fürs vertical jigging. Aber sie wird jetzt bei uns erstmal zum Livebaiten eingesetzt werden in Kombination mit der 7000H Dogfight. 











Kosten: 350 Tacken. Viel Schotter, man mag das auch overtackled nennen. Aber Fakt ist: der Preis war gut und ist eine Investition für die Zukunft.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> man mag das auch overtackled nennen.



Eigentlich hat man immer das Problem, dass man undertackled ist
#h


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola pescadores
heute Fangtag.2doradas und 2 sargos.den 2,5 bis 3 kg bonito hat jetzt Benny. 
Bei escala gäbe es vielleicht dickere bonitos wenns denn welche geben täte. 
Nix gegen gutes tackle. Macht immer Spaß das anzuschauen. Und fischen natürlich auch. Fürs einfache fischen, z.b. driften oder Grund, reicht meist auch günstig und solide. 
Je fetter die Fische und  spezieller die Fischerei desto wichtiger gutes tackle.meine Meinung dazu.
was ich auch festgestellt habe, mein recht teures, spezielles z.b.tuna tackle liegt nur rum.wo ich bin gibt es zur Zeit keine.
ich fange meist mit altem Lieblings gerödel.
Ach so:wo ich richtig sorgfältig und pingelig mit bin, das sind Knoten und Montagen..Dario :tackleporn,


----------



## Krallblei (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den schönen Fisch Dieter
Der ist so gross der macht heute Abend vier Leute satt!!!

Muchas gracias.

Freu mich aufs fischen morgen mit dir.  Drückt mir die Daumen
Dieter natürlich auch 

Habe heute auf Meer umd am Strand nix gefangen


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Fang, Dieter! Womit hast du gefangen? Mit ganzer Sardine? Sieht nach geilem Fisch vom Blech aus :l:k

Also ich stimme dir ja teilweise zu. Bonitos Fischen erfordert nicht irgendwelches High End Tackle. Genauso Naturköderangeln oder Sepiaangeln. 
Aber wir fischen eben auch sehr unterschiedlich. Beim Spinfischen und vor allem beim Jiggen ist das wirklich wichtig! Und im Salzwasser finde ich Fuji Ringe inzwischen echt wichtig, möchte ich nicht drauf verzichten. Und die kosten ne schmale Mark.
Ich baue mir ein top Tackle auf und das ist eben dann ne Bank. Das muss ich nicht mehr austauschen oder so. 

Und bei Thuna ist erstmal einfach gutes Tackle erforderlich und zweitens fischst du auch an den falschen Stellen. 

Und falls jetzt nen Schwarm DTTs ans Cap Creus kommen sollte bin ich nicht undertackled!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gruß an Dieter, schöne Fische, weiter so.

Ich teile beide Meinungen, fische auch sehr oft mit meinem alten Lieblingstackle.
Aber so im Abstand von 5-10 Jahren tausche ich schon mal aus.
Meist hochwertiger und guter allrounder. Aber hauptsächlich gefühlvoll und trotzdem kräftig. Fisch ja auch nur Kunstköder.

Gruß Kay

Fuji SIC Titanium:l


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

DTTs;+


----------



## Aal-bert (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dieter, Glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen. #6

In Zehn Jahren Nautic war es noch nie so schwierig für mich mit meinem Boot zum Fischen rausfahren, da warst mit deinem Schlauchi im Vorteil, habe auch ein Bild von der dichten Ausfahrt gemacht, hoffe nächstes Jahr wird es besser.

Wünsche dir noch ein paar gute Fische. 
Gruß
Albert


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:
Und bei Thuna ist erstmal einfach gutes Tackle erforderlich und zweitens fischst du auch an den falschen Stellen. 

Und falls jetzt nen Schwarm DTTs ans Cap Creus kommen sollte bin ich nicht undertackled![/QUOTE]  

Hast du Infos in der Richtung z.zt.. ? Du weißt, mit meinem Bootchen gehts nicht , aber ich hätte evtl eine gute Möglichkeit. 
Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch : mit schlechtem, ungeeignetem tackle z.b. auf zu große Fische versuchen geht gar nicht. 
Ist halt ein Phänomen bei mir. Das beste stärkste zeug liegt nur rum.
Benny, bis morgen.
fischen War schwierig, etwa20 bis25 andere Boote, immer noch zu voll dort. . Und fette Jachten die vorbei brettern.
Ich habe teils mit feinerem zeug und kleineren Ködern gefischt.
jo, Albert, alles bisschen speziell dies Jahr.


----------



## Krallblei (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola.



Heute morgen Funfishing an der Mugamündung. 10 Minuten 8 Wölfe auf Miniwpbbler
Als es hell wurde kein Biss mehr. Viel Wasser kam die Muga runter.
Alle Fische schonend zurück gesetzt weil nur zwischen 20-30cm.
War mega weil Bisse bei jedem Wurf. Entfernung 5 Metet vom Wasser. Wasser kochte.

Aufm Boot mittelmäßig.  Ich hab nen Thun mit rund einem Kilo und ne Brasse gefangen
 Dieter ebenfalls Thun 1 kg ein Stöcker mit 50 cm. Zwei Bonitos verloren.
Super Amgeltag. Heute Nacht Brandungsangeln mit tackleporn


----------



## Franz_x (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus, 
bei mir läuft es ziemlich gut, zwei mal ein paar Stunden fischen und drei Goldmakrelen zwischen 60 und 65 cm vom Ufer .


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

DTT= Dogtooth Tuna 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen auch mal in nem anderen Meer als dem Mittelmeer zu fischen und mit der Kombi hab ich dann schonmal was was man da hernehmen kann und was die Fische auch packt. Das eigentlich der Hauptgrund weshalb ich bei dem guten Angebot jetzt diese Rute gekauft habe. 

Dieter ich sag nicht dass dein Tackle ungeeignet ist. Es ist vielleicht nicht die selbe Klasse wie meins, aber des packt schon ein paar Thune. Infos: Konkretisier dich mal (per PN vermutlich am besten)

Also meine Schwester war ja auch am Fischen heute mit ihrem Freund aufm Kayak. Die beiden hatten einen Fehlbiss, aber war wohl echt zu viel Boot unterwegs. Ich werd versuchen sie zu motivieren es nochmal zu probieren.

Franz, hast du mal ein Foto. Vor kurzem lief ja im TV eine Reportage über Elba und Umgebung und das war wirklich toll so landschaftlich. Und immer Angelbedingungen  Llampugas mit 60cm sind schon stattlich. 

Achso was für eine Brasse, ein Sargo?


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja heute war das Glück nicht so auf unserer Seite. 
2 Aussteiger, das ist schon eher seltenes Pech. Benny, dein erster Bonito muss noch warten. 
Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass mein Boot zu groß und schwer ist, um das zu zweit über den Strand zu ziehen. Wir haben es versucht , klappt nicht.Also Ende Gelände, nix mehr mit dem Boot raus fahren.   :c
 Franz, super, Foto wäre wirklich schön. Auf mahis hatte ich heute auch noch gehofft, war aber nichts. 
Der Brasse siehe unten, was ist das für ein Fisch. ?
der Stöker heute war mit Abstand der größte den ich bisher gesehen habe.
dario, ich schreib dir mal ne Pn zu meinem tuna tackle.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist eine Zweibindenbrasse Diplodus


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter du dürftest dich ja nicht beschweren wenn es keine MAhi Fotos gibt *hust*  

Großer Sorell= große Palo, no?


----------



## Krallblei (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gestern Nacht gabs jede Menge Algen. Da macht angeln kein Spass.Gab ne Dorade und ein Sargos.

Heute morgen Miniwobbler vergessen
Die anderen wollten sie nicht. Dazu wars schon hell, Muga kaum Wasser und Meer ruhig. Da beissen sie nicht 

Aber da waren viele Wölfe. Zum Teil auch mit 40cm+


----------



## t-dieter26 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gleich geht es noch für ein paar Tage zum laguna .leider halt ohne Boot. 
Nee also wirklich sorell kapital= stoeker makrele.nicht kleine Palo.
bei 60 bis 65 cm Mahis hätte ich Sowas vonFotos gemacht, ohne Ende.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> Konnte heuer bei meinem Kroatienurlaub folgendes fangen:
> 
> 1 Blufin-Tuna (1,41m & 40 kg)
> 1 Mittelmeer-Speerfisch (70cm) - ein kleiner Marlinverwandter
> ...



Hallo Chorch ein Paar Fotos und weitere Infos wären nett. #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Nee also wirklich sorell kapital= stoeker makrele.nicht kleine Palo.



Ja aber häng an Haken und dann ist nicht mehr Sorell sondern Palo  Hast du das garnicht mehr probiert? 


Schorchi, Fotos wären wirklich cool. Der Speerfisch fehlt mir persönlich ja noch, reizt mich natürlich auch. In Spanien heißt er Aguja emperador oder Aguja imperial. Habe letztes Jahr im Herbst einen vorm Boot springen gehabt, aber der hatte nicht nur 70cm |supergri Hat aber nicht gebissen #q

Haben heute mittag Dentex aus dem Ofen mit Körnerkruste gegessen. Ein kulinarischer Höhepunkt sag ich euch. Der Fisch ist so geil :l:l:l


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier mal ein Video, dass ich hier glaube ich jedem empfehlen kann. Sehr gutes Video, das Josep hier über unsere Llampugas gemacht hat. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLTxRyy5rts


----------



## Franz_x (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

völlig falsche Berichterstattung über Elba - gaaanz hässlich hier, vor allem in der Vor- und Nachsaison.
Hier die Fotos von den ersten beiden Angel-/Badetagen.
Ich fische jetzt seit vier Jahren vom Ufer auf Goldmakrelen, der Durchschnitt liegt hier so bei 60-65 cm. Letztes Jahr war eine mit 72 cm dabei und eine zweite in der Größe hat sich beim Keschern verabschiedet. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Nightfall (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> 1 Mittelmeer-Speerfisch (70cm) - ein kleiner Marlinverwandter



Schöner fang. Auch in Griechenland wird er in der letzten Jahren ofter gefagangen als früher. Griechischer Name ist "Marlinos Mesogeiou" (=Mittelmeer-Marlin), manche nenne es auch : Hornhecht König (Basilozargana)  es geht um *Tetrapturus belone* .

Der "normaler" Schwertfisch (Xiphias gladius) wird auch in Mittelmeer gefangen er gehört aber in Familie :  Xiphiidae, Mittelmeer-Marlin gehört an Istiophoridae wie alle Marlins.


----------



## Mett (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich möchte mir für meinen nächsten Besuch auf Mallorca eine Spinnrute mit passender Rolle besorgen.

Sollte ein Packmaß von 90 cm nicht überschreiten und sich im Mittleren Preissegment befinden.
Angeln werde ich nur vom Ufer aus.

Was könnt ihr denn Empfehlen ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_Xiphias gladius_ ist der Schwertfisch und kein Speerfisch.


----------



## Nightfall (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> _Xiphias gladius_ ist der Schwertfisch und kein Speerfisch.



Danke Dario , habe den richtigen deutschen Name korrigiert. Mein übersetzungsfehler.

Obwohl Speerfisch finde ich als relative schlechtes Übersetzung für Marlins.

Schwertfisch -- Schwert -- Xiphos (auf GR.) --> Xiphiidae
Laut Griechische und Lateinische Namen Istiophoridae --> Istion --> Segel und nicht Speer.

Ichhabe weiter die Dt. name gekückt und die Istiophoridae sind auf deutsch manche : Speerfische ,manche Fächerfische oder Segelfische. Interessant.
Es wäre einfacher wenn sie alle Segelfische waren (Atlantisch/Blau, Scharz, usw... Segelfische).

Deswegen ist es einfacher auf lateinisch


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Nightfall dann lass uns doch auf "Langnasen" einigen, denn die haben sie ja alle. Ob nun mit Segel, Fächer oder sonst was 

Franz die eine Llampuga hat wörtlich ins Gras gebissen :q Sehr schöne Größe, mit Livebait? Glückwunsch dazu, gibt nicht viele die sowas vom Ufer fangen. 

Mett, dir kann ich leider nicht helfen. Hab mit Reiseruten nix am Hut und bin auch nicht mehr so wirklich im mittleren Preissegment unterwegs. 
Es wäre aber glaube ich ganz gut wenn du einmal den preislichen Rahmen und die verwendeten Köder nennst. Denn mit ne Spinrute kann man ja bekanntlich Popper, Stickbaits, Wobbler, Softbaits usw fischen und es gibt ja durchaus Unterschiede.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, die mir grad in den Sinn kommt. Habe mich gestern schon mit Ivan darüber unterhalten.

Glaubt ihr es ist ein Problem, wenn man einen Köder (Stickbait/Popper) von seinen normalen Haken auf Owner St66 umrüstet, dass das Gewicht den Köder anders laufen lässt?


----------



## W-Lahn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das musst du ausprobieren, wird bei jedem Köder unterschiedlich sein (Größe/Gewicht/Form)...


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja aber das kann ich grad nicht. Es geht um Thuna Köder 13-15cm. Glaub der Gewichtsunterschied sollte nicht so groß sein.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man dies in der Praxis feststellen kann.
Man wechselt ja nur einen schon starken Haken gegen einen owner st66 in gleicher Grôße. Oder nimm owner st56, find ich persönlich gut, hat länger Spitzen und ist 3x.
Das laufverhalten ist eher geprägt durch die Aktion der Rute (hart-weich), vorfachstärke und Strömung.
Und ANIMATION


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir für meinen nächsten Besuch auf Mallorca eine Spinnrute mit passender Rolle besorgen.
> 
> Sollte ein Packmaß von 90 cm nicht überschreiten und sich im Mittleren Preissegment befinden.
> Angeln werde ich nur vom Ufer aus.
> ...



Die Mitte dürfte so ungefähr bei 800 Euro liegen fûr ne kombo|supergri

Spass bei Seite, ich fische hauptsächlich Reiseruten, wo soll denn der zielpreis liegen, und was willst du fischen Köder?

Auch mal an die Sportfreunde es wurden ja so Ca 3 Reiseruten vorm Urlaub gekauft, Tipp gleich mit Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Dario, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man dies in der Praxis feststellen kann.
> Man wechselt ja nur einen schon starken Haken gegen einen owner st66 in gleicher Grôße. Oder nimm owner st56, find ich persönlich gut, hat länger Spitzen und ist 3x.
> Das laufverhalten ist eher geprägt durch die Aktion der Rute (hart-weich), vorfachstärke und Strömung.
> Und ANIMATION



Glaube persönlich auch dass das eigentlich nix machen darf. Ist ja auch nur ein geringfügiger Unterschied und die Balance sollte eh gleich bleiben. 
Ivan benutzt den st56 ich den st66. Hab den allerdings neu equipped weil mir der letzte Thun den Haken zerlegt hat. Habs also seitdem nicht mehr ausprobiert. 

Dass die Asturie mit meiner Kombo und wie ich sie führe funktioniert, haben mir schon mehrere Thune mitgeteilt #6

Dann geht aber an die mittlere keine Saltiga dran...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War ja auch Ca. die Mitte


----------



## Franz_x (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus, 

bei mir gab's heute nochmal zwei Goldmakrelen in der Einheitsgröße mit 61 cm. 

Grüße Franz


----------



## Franz_x (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mist, Doppelpost...


----------



## ulfisch (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zwischenbericht im Telegrammstil,
 einige Bonitos, nicht groß aber meine ERSTEN beiden vom Strand aus und das nach tausenden von Würfen#6

 Etliche Hornhechte, einer war schön groß ca. 65cm mit eine LRF Rute, war natürlich ein Spass.

 2mal für insgesamt 210 Euro ein Boot gemietet dabei gabs nur einen Bonito und einige nicht verwertete Mahibisse auf Hornhecht(40cm)

 Frage: Hornhecht mit Blei oder ohne Schleppen,
 welche Geschwindigkeit empfiehlt ihr, wo genau anködern.

 Habe erst ohne dann mit Blei geschleppt, bin sehr langsam gefahren und habe im Maul und in der Mitte angeködert.


 Grüße und Petri an alle|wavey:


----------



## Darket (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Die Mitte dürfte so ungefähr bei 800 Euro liegen fûr ne kombo|supergri
> 
> Spass bei Seite, ich fische hauptsächlich Reiseruten, wo soll denn der zielpreis liegen, und was willst du fischen Köder?
> 
> Auch mal an die Sportfreunde es wurden ja so Ca 3 Reiseruten vorm Urlaub gekauft, Tipp gleich mit Erfahrungsbericht



Ich habe mir ja keine Reisesteckrute, sondern ne Tele besorgt. Genauer die Balzer Magna Magic Telespin mit WG von 10-45g. Ich habe sie im Urlaub weniger gefischt als ich gehofft habe und leider auf die auch nix gefangen, aber mal eine grundsätzliche Rückmeldung: Ist meiner Meinung nach für eine Telerute in der Preisklasse (im Netz ab 40 Euro, ich habe beim Händler knapp 50 bezahlt) nach den ersten Eindrücken und ein paar Stunden Angeln echt super. Nicht so ein Schwabbelstock wie die meisten Teleruten, die ich bislang in der Hand hatte. Ist für mich auch absolut Gummifischtauglich, würde ich auch hier zum Zandern benutzen. Transportmaß liegt glaube ich bei um die 70cm, ich habe sie gut in einen größeren Koffer gekriegt. Ich würde für die Wurfeigenschsften allerdings nix unter 10g dranhängen. Neben Gummis am 7-25g Kopf habe ich ein paar 7cm Minnows drangehängt (yozuri und Rapala) und das war eher suboptimal. Habe die in Kombination mit einer Spro BlackArc in 3000genutzt und das war absolut ok. Kann ich empfehlen, gerade für den klassischen Familienurlaub mit etwas Angeln aber halt nicht nur, finde ich Tele deshalb super, weil ich die ohne Stress in den Rucksack packen kann und die Montage komplett bleibt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alle auf der Jagd nach Mahis und ich harre hier im Regen aus. Im Oktober werd ichs euch zeigen |rolleyes

Ich nehme mal an du warst mit lebendem Hornie unterwegs, ich würd auf jeden Fall ohne Blei. Der Fische geht selbst bisschen auf Tiefe. Ich schleppe tote Fische immer bei rund 3kn +- und das würde sich denke ich auch bei dir anbieten. Allerdings gehts bei nem lebenden sicher auch langsamer. 

Glückwunsch zu den Bonitos, ich hoffe du hast uns ein paar Fotos geschossen.


----------



## Krallblei (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab Urlaubsnachdepressionen :c:c:c F


Kaum Zuhause möchte ich am liebsten schon wieder nach Spanien.
Die Fischerei hat diesmal zum Teil so Spass gemacht.

In den 9 Tagen konnten wir 5 mal raus. Wobei einmal bei ganz ganz ruhigem Wetter Schneidertag. An dem Tag auch noch den Popper vergessen#qEi

Der grosse Fang mit langen Drill blieb aus. Aber die Mahi mahi am Boot zu sehen und der schnelle Fang war wunderschön und beeindruckend.

Auch der Fang des Little Thun auf Popper werd ich nicht vergessen.

Ein Little Thun kämpfte kämpfte ziemlich gut.

Die restlichen Fisch die ich gefangen hab ließen sich einfach einkurbeln.

1 Mahi mahi
2 Little Thun
4 Makrelen
2 andere Fische deren Namen ich nicht kenne 
10 Wölfe 
2 Mini Doraden 
1 Sargos

Brandungsangeln war schwierig da seit Ende August immernoch sehr  viel Unrat aus dem Fluss kommt. Da macht Angeln keinen Spass.

Noch eine kleine Geschichte am Rande.
Ein Mann kam zu mir und berichtete mir von 3 Anglern die Unweit von uns am Strand Riesenfische fangen und das in rauen Mengen. Anscheinend die gleichen die ich gefangen hätte.. Ich denk nur Mahi mahi vom Strand aus????? Ab hin..musste keine 5 Minuten joggen.
Dort angekommen sehe ich 9 grosse Ruten am Strand und 3 Männer im meinen Alter. Ein riesen Baustellenkübel voll mit Fisch. Kein Mahi mahi sondern Doraden. Grosse Doraden und keine unter einem Kilo. Kurze Unterhaltung. Einer drückt mir ne Fischgrippwage in die Hand. Die Fische 1,2.3,4,4,4 und 6 Kilo!!!!!!!!! DORADEN.
Tackle DAIWA Brandungsruten mit Monsterrollen. Keine Rollen wie ich sie habe sondern nicht konisch mit grossem Fassungsvermögen sondern einfach nur gross aus Plastik. Max 250m Schnur. Die fingen die Fische mit 0.20 Mono (Keule) !!!!!!!! mit Minihaken. Einfach Montage mit Blei und langem Vorfach. Laut deren Aussage mit 120 Gramm Wurfweiten zwischen 160-190 Meter. Dort seien an diesem Strandabschnitt die Doraden unterwegs. Und wenn ich mir die Wurftechnik und die Zeit anschaue in der das Blei unterwegs war glaub ich das gerne. Wie von einem anderen Stern.#d#d#d

Als ich zurückging hab ich gezittert wie die Sau. Im August hatte ich ja auch ne grosse dran. Wenn ich die so vergleiche hatte meine die abriss rund zwischen 2-3 Kilo.

Für paar Tage Tackleänderung 0.35 Schnur runter und 0.20 drauf. Stolze 800m gingen bei Quantum drauf|supergri Tangleboom weg und weniger  Gewicht und siehe da meine Wurfweite stieg drastisch.. Leider nix mehr gefangen so. Bei viel Algen die unterwegs sind und man nur pulen muss auch kein Spass.


Jetzt heisst es warten bis Mai.Ich STERBE.#q#q#q#q



Dario NIMM MICH MIT im Oktober#t


----------



## Franz_x (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus, 

bei läuft es noch immer. Heute war Angeltag Nummer 4 und Goldmakrele Nummer 6 und  7 ....Macht einfach super Spaß die lampugas von der Badedecke zu fangen. Auf Wobbler und Popper nur Nachläufer. Mit Köderfisch klappt es flix! 

Grüße 
Franz


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich grüße mal in die Runde live aus Cala Mesquida (Mallorca). Bin noch bis Samstag hier und immerhin konnte ich schon was fangen. Heute morgen nen Hornhecht auf nen Stickbait und heute Abend in den letzten Sonnenstrahlen an einer Hafenausfahrt konnte ich 2 Baracudas erwischen. Alles vom Ufer aus. Die Bilder von den Baras stell ich aber im Mallorca Thread rein... 

Danke nochmal für die Ködertips... die Barras bissen auf die Yokozuma Wobber die ihr mir empfohlen habt  Die Barras waren keine Riesen... einer hatte um die 50-60cm und der andere um die 80cm.... hab die nicht gemessen. Schnell Bilder gemacht und zurück ins Meer.....

Hier auf der Insel sind auch alle heiss auf Mahis.... aber denke vom Ufer sind die schwerer zu erwischen als Hornies und Barras.....

EDIT:

Hier wie versprochen die Bilder und bisi Text : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4408020&postcount=362


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Glückwunsch zum Cuda.
Nun probiere noch mal wo die Wellen sich brechen und das Wasser schaumig ist. Woba#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny frag mich mal. Ich sitz hier rum und im Gegensatz zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung hab ich nichtmal was zu tun. Semester fängt erst Mitte Oktober an. Ich könnt auch unten sein und fischen #q#q#q
Die Fische deren Namen du nicht kennst, Melvas? 

Mal noch was. Also die Fische die einen wirklich langen Drill mit Fluchten bringen? Es sind ganz wenige. Palometta und Thunfisch. Eigentlich ist der Thun wirklich der einzig ebenbürtige Gegner, das ist wahnsinnig intensiv und an adrenalin kaum zu überbieten. Ich hoffe auf die Woche Oktober... würd gern mal einen mit Popper fangen. 


Ja Franz ist ein Traum wenn man sie einmal lokalisiert hat. Versuch es mal mit Jigs. 20-40gr. 

Glückwunsch zu den Cudas! Das hab ich immer so gewollt, hab immernoch keinen von Land gefangen aber inzwischen ja rund 20 beim Schleppen. Sind natürlich keine sonderlich guten Kämpfer, aber macht trotzdem Spaß. Und Zähne haben sie wie es sich für Barrakudas gebührt. Kann mir vorstellen dass die deinen Wobbler zugerichtet haben. Meine Köderfische werden auch regelmäßig halbiert... 

Heute meine Lieferung von Shimreels Tackle angekommen. Owner Silent Quick Snaps #3 fürs Jiggen und Seaguar FXR für Jiggen und für Thun. Teures Hobby... |sagnix


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bei läuft es noch immer. Heute war Angeltag Nummer 4 und Goldmakrele Nummer 6 und  7 ....Macht einfach super Spaß die lampugas von der Badedecke zu fangen. Auf Wobbler und Popper nur Nachläufer. Mit Köderfisch klappt es flix!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch Glückwunsch #h

Echt beneidenswert und alles vom Ufer.
Wie tief ist es denn da!? Wenn ich fragen darf.

Habe Mahi bis jetzt nur mit Kunstköder gefangen.
Bei dir nur Nachläufer#t
VG


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario ich wäre unter geblieben!  (wenn's irgendwie geht).

Vg


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Dario ich wäre unter geblieben!  (wenn's irgendwie geht).
> 
> Vg



Ich auch! Aber musste zurück zwecks Vorkurs und Immatrikulation :E


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier wills dies Jahr einfach nix mehr werden. 
Zur Zeit bläst ein fetter Mistral aus Frankreich und hier dann der tramuntana.vorhersage norte, norte, norte.
Boot liegt rum, vom Strand geht auch nichts. :r


----------



## Krallblei (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ohje Dieter das klingt schlimm. Muga immernoch kein Wasser?


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ohje Dieter das klingt schlimm. Muga immernoch kein Wasser?



Wo soll das Wasser denn herkommen? Der spanische Sommer ist ja jetzt eher trockener....  

Heute nach Booten zum Träumen geguckt... :l
Apropos Boot, was ist eigentlich mit broki?


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute war leider auch im Norden von Malle kein Angeln möglich.... Starker Wind, Hohe Wellen.... teils Regen und Gewitterschauer.... Temperatursturz von 27 auf 18,5 Grad! Morgen soll es besser werden.... verdammt!!!


----------



## Mett (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Die Mitte dürfte so ungefähr bei 800 Euro liegen fûr ne kombo|supergri
> 
> Spass bei Seite, ich fische hauptsächlich Reiseruten, wo soll denn der zielpreis liegen, und was willst du fischen Köder?
> 
> Auch mal an die Sportfreunde es wurden ja so Ca 3 Reiseruten vorm Urlaub gekauft, Tipp gleich mit Erfahrungsbericht



Wenn 800 € Mittelschicht ist muss ich doch eher unten bleiben :c
Da ich ja dieses Jahr meine ersten Versuche gestartet habe (mit einer Telerute 20 -60g WG und einer alten Rolle, was sicher beides nicht optimal ist) wollte ich mir was passenderes zulegen.
Preislich habe ich an ein absulutes Maximum von 200 € gedacht.
(für Rute, Rolle und Schnur)

Ich habe mir ja dank eurer Hilfe ein kleines Sortiment an Kunstködern zugelegt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301783


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Mett,

ich hab die SPRO Globetrotter im Einsatz und das sind fürs schmale Geld gescheite Ruten! Gut - könnten ein bischen straffer sein, was aber den m.M etwas zu gut meinten Ringgrößen geschuldet ist.....  An der 40-80Gr Version ist ein Doppelsteg Ring als Leitring verbaut.... mindestens im Karpfenruten Größe.... wäre nicht nötig gewesen....

Ne mal im Ernst.... normale Rollen reichen auch. wenn du die nach dem Angeln mit Süßwasser abwäschst...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo na zwischen 0 und max. war das ca. die Mitte. Sollte auch ein kleiner Scherz sein. Ich dachte mir schon das es günstiger sein sollte.

200 ist natürlich knapp bemessen, für ne salt-kombo. Bei der passenden Schnur bist ja schon mit knapp 30 unterwegs.

Vorschlag von Fr33 fand ich nicht schlecht. Hat ja auch gefangen:m.

Bei ner Reiserute nimm ruhig ne kürzere, die sind straffer und nicht so kopflastig. Außer ist extremes rockfishing.

Habe oft 2,40 gefischt (Illex Ashura), habe jetzt auf 2,00 gewechselt.
Falls du dreiteilig kaufen kannst, nimm die ist meist noch optimaler als 4-teilig.

Shimi stc gefällt nicht so, außer die blue romance, glaube aber für etwas mehr gibt es besseres.
Nimm keine Twintip oder was mit 2-Längen, taugt werde für das eine noch das andere.

Hier mal ne gute übersicht 
http://www.pecheur.com/vente-peche-carnassiers-cannes-carnassier-spinning-voyage-2344,0,0,0.html

Rolle na Daiwa wenn möglich, meine private Meinung.


----------



## Mett (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@FR33 
Danke für den Tipp die SPRO Golbetrotter mit 2,4 m und 25 - 60 g WG scheint ganz gut zu passen.

Bei der Rolle geht es mir gar nicht um die Salzwasserverträglichkeit damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme da ich immer alles mit Süßwasser spüle.
Mir geht es mehr um die Übersetzung und Gewicht, ich möchte ja eine einigermaßen stimmige Kombo.
Schur hätte ich an 0,15 - 0,20 geflochten gedacht |kopfkrat das sollte doch passen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Mett,

Schur habe ich jetzt 9kg geflochtene, da halten die Knoten zum Fluorocarbon besser. Geht kaum in die Wurfweite ein.
Wenn du nen Blutknoten bindest, nimm die geflochtene doppelt, ist zwar etwas Übung angesagt hält aber Bombe.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab ne 15er PowerPro S8S in blau auf dem Rollen. Trägt um die 9kg. Wegen den Ruten ist das so ne sache.... Die Ruten sind keine Highend spinnruten und haben daher ne Semiparabol Aktion. Verglichen mit meinen normalen spinnruten würde ich das wg daher runter setzen. Die 20-65 große Version also eher bei 35 bis 40gr wg als ideal und die 40-80gr Version eher bei realen 50-60gr ansetzen. Mit leichteren ringen hätte man da mehr raus holen können
Dann wird es aber zu teuer....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Mett,

Übersetzung so hoch wie möglich.


----------



## ChrisHH (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guck dir mal die savage gear roadrunner Serie an. Sollte straffer sein als die Spro. Habt selbst die in 2.40 - schöner Stock 
Lg

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo die Roadrunner sind ne Nummer besser.... kosten aber auch fast das doppelte....

Allerdings gibt da nur recht Leichte und dann eine schwere Ausführung. Müsste man mal in die Hände nehmen....


----------



## ChrisHH (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

99,88 inkl. Versand bei Angelshop-Angelsport - da kam meine auch her.
20-80g ist schon ganz ordentlich ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kay was ist denn oberklasse, ne Tenryu mit ner nagelneuen Daiwa dran? Also für 800 biste schon bei meiner Tunakombo dabei (ohne Schnur allerdings...) und die ist nicht schlecht 

Also ich hab ja mit ner Red Arc angefangen, hat garkein Problem mit dem Salzwasser und ist an sich denke ich schon ne gute Rolle. Habe die immer noch im Einsatz. Ist natürlich nix dolles wenn ichs mit meinem jetzigen Zeugs vergleiche. Hat vor allem nicht so eine hohe Übersetzung, aber denke die Arc Modelle kann man sich mal anschauen. 

Das Problem bei nem gescheiten Salzwassertackle ist schonmal dass Fuji Ringe ne Bank sind. Aber die gibts eben erst ab 150 Euronen oder so. Du musst das für dich selber wissen wie oft du es einsetzen wirst. Wenn du einmal was besseres kaufst haste lange Spaß damit, aber ich hab eben auch mal billig angefangen. (Balzer Matrix und RedArc 10200)

Zu Rollen das selbe. Da man zumeist bei Wind angelt kannste dir dadurch echt Perücken ersparen....


----------



## W-Lahn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die savage gear roadrunner Serie an. Sollte straffer sein als die Spro. Habt selbst die in 2.40 - schöner Stock
> Lg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Top-Rute!


----------



## Krallblei (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry passt nicht ganz aber..kaum vom Mittelmeer Angelurlaub zuhause bin ich im Kopf schon beim angeln im Roten Meer in 9 Wochen.

Jemand ne gute Travel Spinn Rute im Kopf? Zielfisch unbekannt.

Hauptsächlich zum Poppern. Popper zwischen 15 und 60 Gramm.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kay was ist denn oberklasse, ne Tenryu mit ner nagelneuen Daiwa dran? Also für 800 biste schon bei meiner Tunakombo dabei (ohne Schnur allerdings...) und die ist nicht schlecht
> 
> Also ich hab ja mit ner Red Arc angefangen, hat garkein Problem mit dem Salzwasser und ist an sich denke ich schon ne gute Rolle. Habe die immer noch im Einsatz. Ist natürlich nix dolles wenn ichs mit meinem jetzigen Zeugs vergleiche. Hat vor allem nicht so eine hohe Übersetzung, aber denke die Arc Modelle kann man sich mal anschauen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dario, dein tackle ist schon klasse.

Ja zum Beispiel Tenryu und SW Rollen gibt es auch noch teure als saltiga. Dann wäre man bei knapp 2mille als oberklasse. Ob es sinn macht ist was anderes. Kaufe ich auch nicht.

Die Frage war ja auch deutlich wo sein Budget liegt.

Dann war die Frage nach ner Reiserute, damit beschäftige ich mich schon sehr lange. Hatte viele und war selten optimal. Hier zahlt man deutlich deutlich mehr als bei ner normalen Rute bei gleichen Eigenschaften.

Ist Richtig Fuji sic k frame ist heute eigentlich Standard, gegebenen Falls noch die günstigeren FUJI ALCONITE KWAG.

Und oft kauft man doppelt weil die billige dann doch nichts war.

Ja Rolle und Schnurverlegung und Schnur, der Wind kommt immer von vorne, Perückbildung, ich habe alle SHIMANOS rausgeschmissen, mit Daiwas habe ich da kein Problem. Ich dichte auch die Daiwas zusätzlich auf der ACHSE mit Teflonfett ab. Nur Leitungswasser zu Reinigung reicht nicht auf den Achsen lagert sich immer Salz ab und zerstört dann die dahinter liegenden Richtungen. (Sogar bei den Stellas).

Für Metts Budget wird es schon sehr schwierig was ordentliches zu finden, Reisespinnrute wenn's was taugt bestimmt 150 alleine.
Dann noch Rolle und Schnur.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Popper zwischen 15 und 60 Gramm.



Ist ein ziemlich weiter range. Bei 60 gramm Popper brauchst du schon ca. 100 gr. WG.
Meinst du ne Spinnrute oder eine eher Exotic?

VG Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

SW Rollen teurer als Saltigas? Was meinst du, Daiwa ist mir bei den Statios das teuerste was mir einfällt. 

Jürgen hat eine Tenryu Tuna Spike mit ner Saltiga... zum träumen sag ich dir. Geiler Stock. Die andere Tenryu die er hat ist auch ganz geil, hab damit aber nur auf Kalmar gefischt. Aber SUPER leicht. Ungefähr so leicht wie der Geldbeutel nach dem Kauf...

Um nicht abzuschweifen: Fuji ist genau wie du sagst. Will man nicht drauf verzichten. ABER eben nur wenn man auch regelmäßig in der MedSea fischt. 

Mit meinen Shimano Biomaster bin ich übrigens sehr zufrieden. Keine Perrücken beim Jiggen und Stickbaiten. Sehr gute Rollen. Aber Daiwa ist im selben Preissegment sicher nicht schlechter, nur die Biomasters waren ordentlich reduziert  


Um zu dir zu kommen Benny, ich glaube irgendwo hört es auch auf. Reiseruten sind oft Kompromisse. Ne Popperrute für nen 60gr Popper ist nix mehr für einen mit 15gr. Das ist zu unterschiedlich. Dein Zielfisch solltest du natürlich kennen. Sind es GTs oder Blues oder was schwimmt bei dir so rum? Ich glaube mit ner Popperrute die in den Koffer passt wird man nicht glücklich, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,
ja gab schon Rollen von 900-1200, die Exoten halt.
Ne Saltiga geht ja auch bis an 1000 ran.
Tenryu liegen ja auch bei 800. Hab nicht gesagt das die schlecht sind, ganz im Gegenteil. Gefallen schon.

Für den Mett, die Jungs haben ja schon was günstiges empfohlen. Ansonsten wenns geht 3-teilig (5-teilig?) die haben ne bessere Aktion. Dario hat was zur redarc geschrieben, ist auch günstig. Wird schon klappen.

Mit den Perücken und Luftschlaufen meine ich diese Shimanos mit slow/superslowoscillation, Wind von vorne, Wellen und Stickbaits die nicht so den Zug aufbringen und der hohe Salzgehalt im Mittelmehr der die Schnur auftreiben lässt. Hatte da echte Probleme, habe in kürzester Zeit Schur verschrottet.
Bin dann auf Daiwa um gestiegen, die Wickeln mehr über Kreuz und gut war.

Zu Benni, Rotesmeer, passt hier nicht ganz rein schreibe mal Privat, vielleicht mit Dario in Kopie.


----------



## Andre´ (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi ihr Spezialisten, habt ihr vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung für eine Reiserute in mindestens 3 Meter länge, fürs jiggen vom Ufer aus ? Ich könnte da auch mal wieder ein Update bruachen .


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also 3m und Reiserute, was soll die denn für ein Packmaß haben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine Schwester war heute nochmal mit ihrem Freund vom Kayak aus Angeln bei Els Brancs. Jagd auf Bonitos. 

Ich schick die ja immer früh los  Die waren heute die ersten am Spot  Ich tipp einfach mal ab was sie mir geschrieben hat.



> Halb 7 in völiger Dunkelheit von Canyelles aus aufs Meer gerudert.  Die Felsen von Els Brancs so gerade zu erahnen. Wir sind die ersten am Spot. Die Sirene des Hafens geht und die Fischerboote fahren zusammen raus, super schöner Anblick! Vor uns springen die Fische aus dem Wasser und die Seeschwalben rasen im Sturzflug ins Meer, super Gefühl! Erster Wurf, erster Biss [haben treibend mit Sardine gefischt, wie ichs auf Bonito erklärt hatte] Die halbe Sardine ist ab. Zweiter Wurf: noch bevor die Sonne aufgeht, haben wir unsern Fisch. Nicht sehr groß aber nicht Schneider  [ein Boga/ Gelbstrieme mit rund 25cm, fand den ziemlich groß für seine Art] Dann kommen aber auch schon die ersten heftigen Böen aus Nord. Einen weiteren Fisch haben wir noch rausgeholt, etwa so groß wie die Sardinen selbst. Dann nochmal ein heftiger Biss, gute gezogen. Gesamte Sardine weg, Haken krumm und Vorfach ausgefranst, aber der Fisch ist geflohen [ #q ]Muss ein richtiger Oschi gewesen sein. Der Tramuntana wurde uns dann leider zu heftig, man konnte kaum noch dagegen anrudern. Jetzt einen verdienten Kaffee aus der Darionello Tasse. Zufrieden sind wir trotzdem,
> Schöne Grüße von Dieter...[Dieter, ich erwarte Bericht von dir |supergri wenn du es überhaupt warst  ]


----------



## Andre´ (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bis 75 cm kann se haben, der Koffer ist recht lang.


----------



## Krallblei (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario|bla:|bla:|bla:



Deine Schwester ist ne Arme.. Sie muss rudern und der Freund hockt hinten und hält die Angel:q

So ein Macho|bigeyes


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola ,
ich hoffe es stört nicht weiter, wenn wir über Kreuz posten.
zur Reise Ruten Diskussion kann ich nicht viel sagen. Habe selbst nur eine spro Globetrotter, meine ich. Scheint mir ganz ok, aber so für den universellen Gebrauch. Also wenn man bestimmte definierte Erwartungen hat könnte das damit schwierig werden. 
DARIO ,Ja wir waren das heute morgen. Waren später dran und haben uns aus der Muga gequält. Das ist recht mühsam. Dann mit 3 Mann im Boot.  |uhoh: 
der Trami hat uns auch zu schaffen gemacht. Und die drehenden Winde um die Berge. 
Letztendlich habe ich einen kleinen Bonito gefangen, einen etwas größeren verloren. Dazu hatten wir noch ein paar wenige Doradas, sargos.
also ganz ok , alle sagen, dass es schwierig ist dies Jahr. Weiter draußen soll es aber ganz gut tunas geben,womit ich nichts anfangen kann,  und es sollen ein paar richtig gute Palos gefangen worden sein.vielleicht werden die aber bei jedem weiter erzählen deutlich größer. 
Evtl probiere ich auch noch mal auf Palo , der Drops scheint mir aber ziemlich gelutscht.bald geht es Richtung Heimat.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny das stimmt so nicht, die Strecken rudern sie gemeinsam und dann wechseln sie sich beim Angeln ab. Sie wollen ja keine 2 Angeln mitnehmen, hab ich ihnen ja angeboten. 

Dieter, wenigstens hast du einen geholt. Sei zufrieden mit dem was das Meer dir gibt. Ich merk schon ohne Trailer ist das nicht so gut mit deinem Boot... 

Mit weiter draußen ist dann aber nicht Cap Norfeu gemeint, sondern 1000m Linie oder Cabo Creus Canyon. Am Cap gibts noch keine. Müssten aber bald kommen. Wir werden sehen, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.
Palo hab ich nix gehört und ich hab schon einige Angler in meinem Netzwerk. Ist auch die Frage. Eine richtig gute Palo ist 20kg+ Aber für uns ist schon eine 10kg ne fette. Also das ist alles Auslegungssache, Palometta ist ein schwieriger Fisch und dies Jahr läufts bisher garnicht auf die. Hab in meinem Urlaub schätze so 30 Stunden + darein investiert und nicht einen Biss. Nichtmal ein Blue, garnix. Hoffe auch da auf den Oktober. 

Dieter du weißt doch, Fische sind die einzigen Tiere die auch nach dem Tod noch wachsen |supergri 

Ich würd mal vom Strand aus Ausschau halten ob ich was sehe. In anderen Sommern gabs schonmal Aktivitäten.


----------



## ulfisch (26. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die savage gear roadrunner Serie an. Sollte straffer sein als die Spro. Habt selbst die in 2.40 - schöner Stock
> Lg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Ich auch, gerade 2 Wochen lang eingeweiht, für das Geld echt in Ordnung, meine 20-80 Gr. ist aber eher eine 15-40 Gr.
aber gute Universalrute, habe ein bisschen gejggt viel getopwatert und geschleppt


----------



## ulfisch (26. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich auch, gerade 2 Wochen lang eingeweiht, für das Geld echt in Ordnung, meine 20-80 Gr. ist aber eher eine 15-40 Gr.
> aber gute Universalrute, habe ein bisschen gejggt viel getopwatert und geschleppt



Auf den letzten 10 Würfen gestern noch 5 mal einen Mahi Nachläufer gehabt.
Hatte bestimmt 70 cm+ war schon ein tolles Erlebnis, wie so eine V-förmige Welle auf den Topwaterbait zu schießt....und leider nicht beiß aber geil#h

berichte die Tage mehr.
Alles gute Jungs....und jetzt Mädels:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Auf den letzten 10 Würfen gestern noch 5 mal einen Mahi Nachläufer gehabt.
> Hatte bestimmt 70 cm+ war schon ein tolles Erlebnis, wie so eine V-förmige Welle auf den Topwaterbait zu schießt....und leider nicht beiß aber geil#h
> 
> berichte die Tage mehr.
> Alles gute Jungs....und jetzt Mädels:m



Das hatte ich dies Jahr ja auch, als 5 Palomettas meinem Köder folgten #q#q#q Das Adrenalin ist schon heftig, aber besser sie beißen dann auch. 

Bericht, ich freu mich drauf! Albert heute ein schöner Bonito bei Els Brancs.

PS: Heute die 300.000 Zugriffe auf den Thread geknackt, hammer Leute!


----------



## Franz_x (27. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

...und mal wieder was zum Anschauen. War jetzt fünf mal beim Angeln für zwei bis vier Stunden und habe zehn Goldmakrelen zwischen 60 und 65 cm in der Kühlung. Bin mehr als zufrieden mit meiner Methode!


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wahnsinn Franz! Ganz großes Kino, vielleicht magst du das ja nach deinem Trip nochmal bisschen mit Inhalt füllen. Wie bereitest du Mahis zu?


----------



## Mett (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ist ein ziemlich weiter range. Bei 60 gramm Popper brauchst du schon ca. 100 gr. WG.
> Meinst du ne Spinnrute oder eine eher Exotic?
> 
> VG Kay



|kopfkrat Das verwirrt mich jetzt ....

Also wenn meine Köder zwischen 10 und 35 Gramm haben, muss das WG der Rute höher sein als 35 Gramm ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Das verwirrt mich jetzt ....
> 
> Also wenn meine Köder zwischen 10 und 35 Gramm haben, muss das WG der Rute höher sein als 35 Gramm ?



Bei Poppern, weil du die ja auch zum Arbeiten bringen musst. Nen 60gr Popper braucht da einfach schon ne Steife Rute.


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Dario hat Recht. Der Popper muss ja auch Wasser verdrängen. Ist die Rute in der Spitze zu schwach ziehst du dir jedes Mal nen Wolf.


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Das verwirrt mich jetzt ....
> 
> Also wenn meine Köder zwischen 10 und 35 Gramm haben, muss das WG der Rute höher sein als 35 Gramm ?





Servus Mett,


die Jungs haben es ja schon geschrieben und ich kann das nochmal etwas weiter beschreiben.


Deine Köder haben ein Gewicht von 10 -35Gr; sind aber unterschiedlich vom Anlaufwiderstand!


Ein 20Gr schwerer aber schlanker Minnow lässt sich mit fast keinem Wasserwiderstand führen... der gerade mal 20gr Popper wird dir beim Führen mehr Druck auf die Rutenspitze bringen....mit ner zu weichen Rute bekommst du abends ne ausgeleitere Schulter vom poppern 


Nach dem Urlaub auf Malle muss ich sagen, dass ich fast nur noch die 40-80gr Globetrotter gefischt hatte. Die ist eh weicher ausgefallen als drauf steht... aber die 20-60gr Version ist eher ne mittlere Barsch/ Forellenrute.


----------



## Mett (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok, verstehe also wegen dem höheren Wasserwiederstand beim einholen.

Das bedeutet dann aber für mich, wenn ich mit meiner Spinnrute auch Popper abdecken will sollte ich besser die Savage Gear Roadrunner mit 2,4m und WG 20-80 Gr nehmen anstelle der 2,1m mit WG 10 - 40 Gr.

Oder ist das dann auch nicht Sinnvoll #c

@FR33 Was für Köder hast du verwendet, bzw. was war Erfolgreich ?


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab ja eigentlich nur noch mit den 20gr schweren und 14,5cm langen Yokozumas gefischt (Minnows) und so rund 11cm lange Popper von Jaxon. Ab und zu nen KVD Stickbait die ebenfalls so um die 18-22gr haben.....das ging ganz gut. Aber kein Vergleich mit meinen normalen Zander/ Hecht-Jiggen alla SS3 usw...


Hatte ein 40er FC von rund 80-110cm als Vorfach und ne 0,15er Powerpro als Hauptschnur... ging super. Die feinere Rute ist eher was für fingerlange Wobbler, 2er Spinner, und kleine Gummifische....


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt natürlich unterschiedliche Popper, auch ganz kleine oder welche mit kleinerem Kopf. 

Punkt ist einfach, dass du eine gewisse Härte der Rute brauchst um mit leichten Schlägen den Köder dann auch richtig zu führen. Jetzt können Ruten ja auch unterschiedliche Aktionen haben, aber mit ner leichten parabolischen Rute hätt ich keinen Spaß am Poppern. 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber sowieso härtere Ruten, denn wenn die Spitze zu weiche ist überträgt sich keine Energie auf die Köder. Du wirst aber keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau finden und musst dir einfach klar werden was du hauptsächlich Fischen willst. Stimmt dein Tackle darauf ab, spricht ja nichts dagegen trotzdem mal einen Popper auszuprobieren, siehst ja dann ob es funktioniert. 
Ich konnte mit meiner Xzoga Jas Popper, Stickbaits und Wobbler problemlos fischen. War nen echtes Allroundstöckchen...hab sie ja hauptsächlich zum Jiggen eingesetzt. Also es gibt Ruten die alles können nur sind die meist eher teurer.


----------



## Mett (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch, da ich auch mit den Yokozumas liebäugle werd ich mir wohl die 20-80 Gr. besorgen.

Da ich euch aber grad so wunderbar ausquetsche muss ich noch wissen was ihr von den Baitcastrollen zum spinnen haltet.
Was ich so gelesen habe schwören da ja einige darauf, oder besser bei den stationären bleiben ?

Sry das ist halt wirklich Neuland für mich, 
ich hatte ja nichtmal ein Vorfach dazwischen weil die Spanier meinten das brauchst man nicht, nur nen kleinen Karabiner mit Wirbel ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Da ich euch aber grad so wunderbar ausquetsche muss ich noch wissen was ihr von den Baitcastrollen zum spinnen haltet.



Absolut garnix |bigeyes Habe weder jemals selbst damit gefischt noch habe ich jemals in Spanien jemanden damit fischen sehen. Und mal davon ab, brauchste da nicht eh wieder andere Ruten für? 

Du hattest den Köder direkt am Geflecht? Lass mich raten, es hat nix gebissen ;+#c#t


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bleib bei der Statio.... ist die bessere und einfachere Wahl. Sehe da am Meer vom Ufer aus keinen Sinn mit ner Caster! Ne andere Rute bräuchte man da auch, da der Griff (Trigger) und die Ringverteilung anders ist!


Vorfach ist ebenfalls ein muss. Dickeres FC sollte reichen..... kann mir nur vorstellen, dass Nachts beim stationären Angeln mit Naturködern ohne Vorfach geht, da es eh dunkel ist.....


----------



## Mett (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Absolut garnix |bigeyes Habe weder jemals selbst damit gefischt noch habe ich jemals in Spanien jemanden damit fischen sehen. Und mal davon ab, brauchste da nicht eh wieder andere Ruten für?
> 
> Du hattest den Köder direkt am Geflecht? Lass mich raten, es hat nix gebissen ;+#c#t



Nachmittag ging damit gar nichts ab und an mal ein Nachläufer, ab Dämmerung war es dann besser.
Da hatte ich dann einen Cuda und ein paar kleine Barsche.
Wird wohl wie Fr33 vermutet an der Sicht gelegen haben, habe aber dieses Jahr nicht so viel Zeit investiert da es mit meinen Teleruten nicht wirklich optimal war.

Also nochmal zum mitschreiben:

Geflecht -> Wirbel mit Karabiner -> FC Vorfach -> Karabiner -> Köder ?


Rolle werde ich dann mal eine aus meinem Sortiment nehmen und ein 0,15 Geflecht aufspulen.


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Also nochmal zum mitschreiben:
> 
> * Geflecht -> Wirbel mit Karabiner -> FC Vorfach -> Karabiner -> Köder ?
> *





Ich hatte es einfacher gehalten:


Geflecht ----> kleinen Powerwirbel OHNE Karabiner ---> FC von 0,40mm ----> direkt ans FC nen Snap (Rosco Gr. 10 / Gr. 8) und dann den Köder eingehängt.....


Den kleinen Wirbel dazwischen eig nur, da ich mir vorsichtshalber Abends schnell mal 3-4 Vorfächer gebunden hatte.


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Warum Metall zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach? Nix ist schlimmer als beim Spinnen dauert den Wirbel oder Verbinder aus der ersten Öse zu fummeln.. Traut ihr euren Knoten nicht??


----------



## destoval (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich knote auch Hauptschnur und Vorfach direkt zusammen.

Hatte noch nie Probleme damit und man kann den Knoten auch problemlos durch die Ringe Kurbeln.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

FC direkt an die Haupstschur knoten!
Der Knoten (je schlanger je besser) kann natürlich nach Schnurstärke und Härte des FC variieren. Bei dünnen Stärken Blutknoten und das Braid doppelt nehmen, dann schneidet auch nichts ein.

Zum Popper-WG max. halbes max.-WG oder drunter.
(WG:30-120gr -> Popper bis max.60gr., Sticks schon bis 100gr.)


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Warum Metall zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach? Nix ist schlimmer als beim Spinnen dauert den Wirbel oder Verbinder aus der ersten Öse zu fummeln.. Traut ihr euren Knoten nicht??



Du sprichst ja aus Erfahrung  

Ich habe aber auch NIE einen Wirbel dazwischen, immer direkt ans Braid knoten. Ist einfach besser. 
Das Vorfach sollte so 1,50m lang sein. Und 0,40 ist denke ich eine gute Stärke. Seaguar hat sehr gutes Fluorocarbon. 

Kay, ich hab mir grad nen 100gr Popper gekauft  Wenn meine Rute nur halbes Gewicht schafft, dann geht der nicht. Aber ist ja ne Tuna Rute, mal sehen ob sie den gut packt. Da ist es auch keine Kraftgeschichte, da gehts um (an einem guten Tag) vielleicht 10 Würfe


----------



## Aal-bert (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt hier viele Infos über das Angeln im Mittelmeer, sehr hilfreich, Danke an alle.
Von dem Geflecht gibt es ja viele Farben, welche wäre die richtige für das Mittelmeer ???   #c
Oder spielt es keine Rolle, langes Vorfach und fertig ???


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Aal-bert schrieb:


> Es gibt hier viele Infos über das Angeln im Mittelmeer, sehr hilfreich, Danke an alle.
> Von dem Geflecht gibt es ja viele Farben, welche wäre die richtige für das Mittelmeer ???   #c
> Oder spielt es keine Rolle, langes Vorfach und fertig ???



Ne Rolle spielt es nicht wirklich. Es gibt es schonmal dass man bei manchen Chargen davon abrät. Gabs z.B. mal mit roter Spiderwire, die hatte nen sehr schlechten Ruf. Von der Schnurfarbe hängt aber der Fisch nicht ab, wichtiger ist die Quali.

Aber ich fische meist gelb, weil ich das eigentlich immer gut sehen kann. (Fische auch schonmal nachts und das war mit schwarzem Geflecht echt ...)


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fische hauptsächlich hellblau ( Stroft oder Powerpro).
Hellblau können die Fische gegen den hellblauen Himmel schlecht sehen#6#6#6. NachTheorie.

So wird das zumindestens bei meiner einen Rute angegeben.
Ist aber auch noch vom Popper und der Rute abhängig.
100gr. Popper - Petri Heil.
Dario habe mir noch eine Maria bestellt.
Und habe hier mal einen Köder zur Diskussion: Jackson pin tail tune 40 #c|rolleyes


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Franz, Glückwunsch Glückwunsch, hast es nochmal mit KUKÖ probiert?
Welche Tiefe hast du da vor Ort?


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn sie dann aber wiederum auf UV Licht reagieren, auch wieder bescheiden  Alles Theorie, glaube es macht keine Unterschiede. 

Ja genau, das ist sehr davon abhängig. Bei meiner ist auch konkret angegeben für Stickbaits und Popper bis 120gr meine ich. Aber ist ja auch keine normale Spinrute, ist eben für Biiiig Fiiish |rolleyes

Der Popper ist aus Holz und nicht aus Plaste, das macht sicher auch was aus. Ist ja nur Spielerei, kann nicht sagen ob der jemals in einen Tunakessel geworfen wird. 

Ein Jackson Pin tail hab ich glaub ich mal bei shimreels gekauft, aber noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen. Hab den gekauft um den in Frenzies zu werfen und evtl dann bisschen absinken zu lassen auch. Letzten Oktober, wo so viele Melvas unterwegs waren, haben die gebissen wie wild auf die Maria Duplex 65mm.  Was willst du denn dazu wissen?


----------



## Aal-bert (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Antwort.
Habe auch gelb von WFT Plasma rund geflochtene und versiegelte, fische
damit an der Ostsee auf Dorsch.
Werde die dann nächstes Jahr in Spanien nehmen, hab mich nicht getraut wegen dem klaren Wasser.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na wollte mal hören ob den pin tail tune schon jemand getestet hat.

Ist UV neutral.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich fische Fireline und bin damit sehr zufrieden. (Nicht die Exceed) Auf Thun ist es glaub ich PowerPro PE5. 

Da achtet der auch noch auf son Kram wie UV-Reflektionen, Respekt 

Naja kann ihn ja mal antesten im Oktober, aber da werd ich wohl eher andere Sachen ausprobieren. Kann ja zumindest mal den Lauf anschauen.


----------



## Mett (29. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch für die Ratschläge, mal sehen ob dann im Winter damit mehr geht.

Wobei der Vergleich zwischen Juli und Jänner dann auch ein wenig hinkt


----------



## glavoc (29. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ahoi Männers,
sehr, sehr nett was ihr alle so gerade fangt im Maremed!#6
Benny - Petri zur Llampuga!& den erspinnten Little Thunies und den Wölfen! (geil auch deine Serie-kenne das sehr gut, macht fett Laune).
Ule - Petri zum Bonito & gespannt auf deinen Bericht!
FranzX - Wahnsinn! Hammermethode! Llampugaporn  !! Und dazu noch so geschmeidig..vom Badetuch aus, unglaublich!
Fr33-schöner Bericht & schöne Cudas!
t-Dieter - wie immer schöne und starke Bonitos und auch schöne Brassen!
Dario - wie stets, schöne Berichte & dicke Fische...
Darket - wohl leider zu wenig Angel & zuviel Urlaub?  -
 immer die Frauen, egal näxtes Mal!
Chorche - nice Liste aus Dalmatien, die du da gefangen hast!
Mett - Petri zum Cuda!
Ich fische leichter...allerdings auch nur vom Ufer  - Mett, wann im Winter gehts du wieder runter ? Vor Neujahr oder nach Neujahr?

Euch allen eine gute Zeit und TL un so...|wavey:
lg


----------



## Mett (29. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe geplant über San Antoni unten zu sein also mitte Jänner,
hoffe das klappt auch ##


----------



## glavoc (29. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

-im Jänner wird es nicht einfach was zu fangen. Mußt dann eventl. auf Kopffüßler umsatteln..

Jan./Feb./März sind mit die schlechtesten Monate mMn.

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glavoc, schön mal wieder von dir zu hören. Hattest wohl ordentlich zu tun mit lesen 

Benny macht sich find ich, ist kein schlechter Angler. Nur das Boot fehlt. Er kann mir ja irgendwann mal meins abkaufen, Hennes inkl. 

Naja ich persönlich mag die Fischerei auf Tintenfische sehr. Sowohl von Land als auch vom Boot eine aussichtsreiche Geschichte. Vom Boot ist das auch bzgl der Fische garnicht so schlecht. Es kann durchaus Bonitos geben, Dentex ist dann auch unterwegs und Thunfische lassen sich bei uns dann auch mal blicken. Letztes mal sogar einen dran gehabt, aber nach einer Flucht ausgeschlitzt #q

Hier mal um dich zu motivieren ausm Februar diesen Jahres: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2015/jiggen-im-winter-im-mittelmeer.html 

Das problematischere ist bei uns eigentlich eher das Wetter um die Zeit.


----------



## Krallblei (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich brauch ein Boot ja|rolleyes


Du auf Campingülatz stand ein nagelneues Schlauchi mit neuem Mercurymotor am Strand. Der Besitzer ein nicht gerade armer älterer Schweizer....
Peter fragte warum er es nicht sichert gegen Diebstahl etc. Der Schweizer meinte nur wenns weg ist isses weg|kopfkrat|uhoh:
Das hat er mehrmals auch zu anderen gesagt.
Hatte am letzten Tag dann doch irgendwie ein schlechtes Gewissen es in Wohnwagen zu packen und habs stehen lassen


----------



## Franz_x (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

bin mit dem Angeln fertig.....am Samstag geht es wieder zurück, dann kommen auch Rezept und ich beantworte die PN´s im Postfach - ist mir mit dem Handy zu zäh. Insgesamt sind es jetzt 11 Lampugas und ein Cuda geworden :vik:. Habe nur an einem Badetag nix gefangen, war aber auch viel zu windig und wellig an dem Tag.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Krallblei (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Saubere Ausbeute:m


----------



## glavoc (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Glavoc, schön mal wieder von dir zu hören. Hattest wohl ordentlich zu tun mit lesen
> 
> Ja, richtig! Hab`viele schöne Fische, Fangberichte und Fangmeldungen zum lesen gehabt! Sehr nice dieser Trööt!#6
> 
> ...



@ FranzX - Hut ab - Chapeau!|bigeyes

lg
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Franz, was für eine Quote! 11 Llampugas und nur ein Cuda! Sensationell!!! Ich hab beim schleppangeln eine Dentex / Cuda Quote von 1:15 oder so.......#q

Benny, als bei uns in Roses die Tour de France a la voile war, hatten die ihre Schlauchtboote im Hafen stehen. Nagelneu, 250PS und richtig geile Teile. Die Anhängerschlösser hat wohl ein Praktikant montiert, die konnte man so abmachen ohne Schlüssel. Leider zu groß für meine Garage |rolleyes
Tja mal schauen, wie gesagt kannst ja vielleicht meins abkaufen. Fängt gut #6

glavoc, ja also vom Boot geht gut was. Jigging auf Dentex war grandios. Im Mai/Juni (Wechsel) war garnichts. Nada. Niente. 
Wolfsbarsche gehen bei uns im Winter. Nur mit denen hab ichs ja nicht, aber vielleicht kommen ja bald die an die du mir nach Spanien geschickt hast. 

Apropos: Schlimmer als im Winter sind oft die Herbsstürme. Dieter ist ja schon abgereist, sonst würde er meckern. Gestern kompletter Tag strömender Regen, Straßen sind Flüsse, Ampuria ist abgesoffen. Heut weiter Regen, Welle hat rund 3m Höhe. Brutal wird alles platt gewalzt was an der Küste ist. Besserung ist aber in Sicht. Meine Schwester hat Wellenbilder geschickt, absolut heftig und lebensgefährlich! Als ich das letzte mal bei Levante (Ostwind, hat von Italien an kein Hindernis mehr im Weg) unten war, wurde eine Person vermisst und mit Hubschraubern und Booten gesucht. Leiche hat 2 Wochen später ein Fischer gefunden. Passiert leider zu häufig. Die haben schon, als noch gutes Wetter war, Übungsflüge mit dem Heli gemacht....

Aber meine Hoffnung ist, dass die Thunfische jetzt bald kommen. Der Regen und die Wellen bringen viel Nahrung ins Wasser, dem sollten die Sardinen folgen. Wenn ich unten bin ist auch noch Neumondphase, sehr gut. Also hoffentlich sind sie in 1,5 Wochen da.


----------



## polakgd (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo zusammen habe vor kurzem eine makrele an der angel gehabt. es war die selbe wie franz x am 27.09. bei 324 gepostet hat. jedoch ist es meiner ansicht nach keine goldmakrele wie es franz geschrieben hat. könnt ihr mir sagen was das für ein fisch ist? hab schön länger gegoogelt und nichts gefunden.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das was Franz gepostet hatte sind Goldmakrelen. Je nach Fangort sind die halt extrem grun-gelb gefärbt oder halt blasser. Und je länger die tot sind umso blasser werden die .


----------



## broki (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So liebe mittelmeerfreunde.. Erstmal ein dickes Petri in die Runde! Wahnsinn! 
@scorp. Danke für die PN. Boot erstmal auf die lange Bank geschoben.. Wäre mein Winterprojekt. Mal sehen..hab natürlich immer fleissig mitgelesen..
Läuft der Thread #6 
Bin seit vorgestern wider auf sardinien.  Wetter be****ssen und fische beissen auch nicht.. Auch erst ca. 3 stunden geangelt.. Heute abend gehts zum nächsten aussichtsreichen spot.. Werde natürlich in liveticker manier berichten falls was geht.. 
Obwohl kein fisch, die kulisse entschädigt für alles!


----------



## Vanbommel69 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen. Ich war 10 Tage in Cambrils in der nähe von Barcelona. Wir haben von einem kleinem Boot geschleppt. Wir hatten dabei eine Wassertiefe zwischen 40 und 50 m. Die beiden Goldmakrelen haben 65 cm und 1,1 kg. Wie haben leider nichts grösseres gefangen. Aber so ein Ergebnis hatten wir eigentlich jeden Tag.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> So liebe mittelmeerfreunde.. Erstmal ein dickes Petri in die Runde! Wahnsinn!
> @scorp. Danke für die PN. Boot erstmal auf die lange Bank geschoben.. Wäre mein Winterprojekt. Mal sehen..hab natürlich immer fleissig mitgelesen..
> Läuft der Thread #6
> Bin seit vorgestern wider auf sardinien.  Wetter be****ssen und fische beissen auch nicht.. Auch erst ca. 3 stunden geangelt.. Heute abend gehts zum nächsten aussichtsreichen spot.. Werde natürlich in liveticker manier berichten falls was geht..
> Obwohl kein fisch, die kulisse entschädigt für alles!



Ja ist bei mir auch so, hab zwar schon eins. Aber es wird über ein neues nachgedacht. 

Echt beschissen dein Wetter, krieg ich ja richtig Mitleid.

Also das von Franz sind 100% Goldmakrelen _Coryphaena hippurus_ Genauso wie das von vanBommel ja auch. Schöne Tiere, mehr kann man nicht verlangen wenn man im Urlaub angeln geht.


----------



## t-dieter26 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja,ja, das Wetter…..
  Stimmt schon.am Dienstag Vormittag sind wir geflüchtet vor der großen Flut.Und jetzt leider wieder zu haus.
  Die letzten Tage waren durchwachsen ,ein Tag auch geschneidert vom feinsten.Mit dem Schlauchi aus dem kleinen Flüsschen zu starten klappte aber immer besser.Die Bedingungen waren aber auch gut dafür,keine Welle und die Muga offen so 15-20cm tief.
  Am Montag gab es noch mal ganz gut Fisch.Es war übrigens Vollmond,soviel zum Thema bei Vollmond beißen sie nicht.Wie eigentlich die ganze Zeit kein wirklich guter und großer Fisch dabei.Aber 2 kleinere Bonitos , 2 Makrelen davon eine mit genau 1kg , es ist einige Zeit her ,dass ich eine so große hatte ,vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir die öfter mal bis 1,5 kg.Dazu 4 Doraden .Die beiden größeren mit jeweils über 1kg , für mich schon eine ganz gute Größe.
  Siehe Foto.
  Bin früh raus ,wollte es allein noch mal intensiver probieren. Die Bedingungen waren krass.Kaum war ich am spot angekommen gabs Sturmböen  von den Bergen runter.Fischen war überhaupt nur möglich , weil sich bei der Nähe zum Ufer keine größeren Wellen aufbauen konnten.Mit dem ersten Bonito am Band bin ich dann direkt auf das einzige ankernde Boot zugedriftet.Also in einer Hand die Angel mit Bonito dran ,mit der anderen den Motor angeworfen um von dem Boot freizukommen ,mit der dritten gesteuert ,mit der vierten dann den Bonito gelandet, uff.
  Also perfekte Bedingungen  wie sie sein sollen… 

  Einmal wurde Schnur von der Rolle gezogen ,der Anschlag ging ins Leere.Die Schnur ging aber nicht nach vorn wie es sein sollte ,sonder nach hinten.Ich weiß bis jetzt nicht ,ob eine Möwe den Köder geschnappt hatte und damit weggeflogen war , oder eine Sturmböe die Schnur weggeweht hatte.
  Insgesamt waren August /September durchwachsen.letztes Jahr 22 dies Jahr nur 11 Bonitos,und der größte nur oder immerhin ? 4,5 kg.Die sonst so guten Stellen zeitweise nada.Dafür habe ich ungewohnt viele Doraden und Sargos gefangen.Lecker,lecker.
  Keine großen Einzelfische ,keine  Palo,kein guter Bluefish,ein kleinerer Cuda .Fast null Oberflächenaktivitäten und keinen BFT gesichtet.
  Aber super wars ,und es bleibt noch genug Platz für neue Ziele…
Und Glückwunsch natürlich zu euren Fängen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Finde du kannst sehr zufrieden sein. Mit Bonitos hast du es raus. Schätze dass 4,5kg für diese Saison sehr ordentlich ist, von meinen Amigos hat keiner einen solchen gefangen! 

Also was heißt beißen bei Vollmond nicht. Fische wie Thune können dann nachts besser jagen und sind tags deutlich träger. Aber sie sind ja trotzdem da und haben trotzdem Hunger  

Meine Schwester hatte auch überlegt es am Montag nochmal zu probieren, da war es morgens schon so stürmisch... mitm Kayak nicht möglich. ISt bei Trami auch zu gefährlich. 

Doraden, Sargos. Ist doch geil, mega leckere Fische vom Blech oder im Salzmantel. Grandiose Küche.


----------



## broki (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Barracuda etwas über 80cm..


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Crack! Der Spot auf dem Bild schreit ja nach Wolf und Sargo. Viel Glück noch!!!
Übrigens:  interessante Fototechnik!


----------



## glavoc (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#6Petri Broki!! Gespannt was da noch kommt#h
lg


----------



## broki (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute gabs Barra Nr.2, 3, 4, 5.. Hab aufgehört zu zählen dürften an die 8. Stk. gewesen sein..dazu ein kleiner Amberjack.. Fotos und weitere Infos folgen..


----------



## Krallblei (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey du "Lutscher":q

Schöner Fang. Weiter so:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das mit dem Lolli ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst?!


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So hässlich scheinst du doch nicht zu sein, dass du dir was vor die Rübe basteln musst 


Schöner Barra übrigens


----------



## Mett (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ok, verstehe also wegen dem höheren Wasserwiederstand beim einholen.
> 
> Das bedeutet dann aber für mich, wenn ich mit meiner Spinnrute auch Popper abdecken will sollte ich besser die Savage Gear Roadrunner mit 2,4m und WG 20-80 Gr nehmen anstelle der 2,1m mit WG 10 - 40 Gr.
> 
> ...



Ich muss euch leider noch mal zum Thema Spinnrute zurückbringen.

Von der Savagegear Raodrunner gibts ja nun die XLNT und XLNT2 Variante mit 20 - 80g Wurfgewicht.
Da beide das gleiche kosten vermute ich das die XLNT2 das Nachfolgemodell ist und ich mir dann eher die neue Version zulege.

Sehe ich das so richtig ?


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich hab nur die XLNT2 gefunden... das ist die neuere....


----------



## jaunty_irl (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ich muss euch leider noch mal zum Thema Spinnrute zurückbringen.
> 
> Von der Savagegear Raodrunner gibts ja nun die XLNT und XLNT2 Variante mit 20 - 80g Wurfgewicht.
> Da beide das gleiche kosten vermute ich das die XLNT2 das Nachfolgemodell ist und ich mir dann eher die neue Version zulege.
> ...



Genau. Ich habe die RR xlnt2, und ich bin nicht gerade sehr begeistert davon...keine schöne verarbeitung mmn.
+ der trigger ist unangenehm geformt.
Geht in ordnung wenn man sie nicht im dauereinsatz hat. Falls gewünscht kann ich aich ein paar bilder dieser rute machen. Mfg


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich bin heute abend bei Tackle24 und hole mir nen neuen Bausatz für ne Spinning ab. 


Tackle24 hat seit neustem auch tolle Blanks (Reiseruten) im Programm. Wer also nix passendes von der Stange findet uns sich seine ultimative Rute selbst aufbauen will / kann - ´der soll da mal rein schauen....


Generell muss man sich klar machen was man will. Wer 1 mal im Jahr für 2 Wochen ans Meer fliegt und da ein paar Tage bzw. Stunden die Angel schwingt - dem wird auch was günstiges reichen. Bin ich aber ein Weltenbummler und doch oft auf Reisen (Flieger) etc. dann macht ggf ne höherwertige Rute oder gar ein individueller Eigenbau sinn!


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Leute, 

Wo wir grade beim Thema Reiseruten sind... 

Was haltet ihr von den neuen Shimano Blue Romance STC?
Bin mir nicht sicher ob die was taugen? Die EXAGE sollten ja nicht so schlecht sein. Leider sind die Blue Romance noch sehr neu! 
Dachte an die Topwater oder Shorejigging. Welche würdet ihr ehr nehmen fürs KuKö fischen im Mittelmeer?
Zu der Topwater gibt es auch ein kurzes Video bei Youtube...


----------



## jaunty_irl (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Wo wir grade beim Thema Reiseruten sind...
> 
> ...


Gibt ja einige videos auf yt in welchen die blue romance eingesetzt wird. Macht da nen guten eindruck. Aber ist halt 2 teilig und nicht wie die xlnt 4 teilig (daher sowieso nicht miteinander zu vergleichen)


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die STC Serie ist doch viergeteilt! 

Hier als Beispiel:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-44m-50-80g/?gclid=CLnE1d-Zq8gCFYZ82wodBHQBsA


----------



## jaunty_irl (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Die STC Serie ist doch viergeteilt!
> 
> Hier als Beispiel:
> 
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-44m-50-80g/?gclid=CLnE1d-Zq8gCFYZ82wodBHQBsA


Oha, das STC hab ich überlesen, nix für ungut!


----------



## ChrisHH (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@mett Die Xlnt "alt" wirst du in 20-80g nicht mehr finden. Ich hab mich im Frühjahr schon dusselig gesucht, die war nämlich billiger! Für 100€ plus sollte es immer die xlnt2 sein. Nimm den link den ich schon mal gepostet hatte für unter 100
@jaunty irl
 da du vom trigger sprichst, redest du von ner anderen Rute - die 8ft 20-80g hat keinen. Für Multi ist die 1,98m ;-)
Meine 8ft ist übrigens schön verarbeitet aber vielleicht Glückssache. 

Gestern auf Hecht mit Spinnerbait machte sie jedenfalls Laune


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na wenn du mit Stickbaits und Poppern fischen willst die Topwater und für Jigs die Shorejigging. Würd ich jetzt mal so pauschal so annehmen, der Hersteller wird die schon nicht spaßeshalber vertauscht haben. 

Ich merke es ja hier momentan wieder sehr, es hat seine Vorteile mit dem Auto. Die Auswahl an normalen Ruten für diese Zwecke ist gigantisch und reicht von 10€ bis weit über 500€, für jeden was dabei. Und bei euch Reiserütlern gibts immer nur 2-3 Modelle zur Auswahl. Ihr habts schon nicht einfach  

In einer Woche hab ich hoffentlich schon ne Palometta am Band...


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wobei ich jetzt im Netz gelesen habe, dass Angelruten im Handgepäck verboten sind! Stimmt das wirklich?
Dann könnte man ja schon wieder normale Ruten im Transportrohr mitnehmen....


----------



## Mett (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> @mett Die Xlnt "alt" wirst du in 20-80g nicht mehr finden. Ich hab mich im Frühjahr schon dusselig gesucht, die war nämlich billiger! Für 100€ plus sollte es immer die xlnt2 sein. Nimm den link den ich schon mal gepostet hatte für unter 100
> @jaunty irl
> da du vom trigger sprichst, redest du von ner anderen Rute - die 8ft 20-80g hat keinen. Für Multi ist die 1,98m ;-)
> Meine 8ft ist übrigens schön verarbeitet aber vielleicht Glückssache.
> ...



Also wegen dem Triggergriff, das habe ich auch schon auf Bildern der XLNT2 gesehen.
Ein Grund warum ich ein wenig unsicher war im Herstellerkatolog sieht es so aus:
http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/2aa1b369#/2aa1b369/8


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die ABb- zeigt nur das Modell mit Trigger... die anderen sind ohne


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du darfst keine Schnur, Haken usw im Handgepäck haben.


----------



## Krallblei (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh Dario ich wünsch dir deine 15KG plus Gabel.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Oh Dario ich wünsch dir deine 15KG plus Gabel.



Wünsch mir passendes Wetter, der Rest liegt dann in unsrer Hand.


----------



## broki (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nanana..Was für ne Aufruhr wegen meinem Foto |bigeyes @Fr33 ich hab sogar schon von leuten gehört ich sei gutaussehend  bin übrigens wider am wasser bis jetzt jedoch tote hose..ich bleib drann..#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann hau rein! Viel Erfolg! 

Man wird ja wohl mal was sagen dürfen, nech?


----------



## broki (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp aber natürlich..fands halt witzig..
Hab mir grad einen dentex erjiigt!! Ein kleiner und er ging mir vor den füssen ab..aber trozdem HellYeahh!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@broki Ich nicht... |bigeyes 

Shorejiggiiiiiing! Die kleinen darfste releasen, die großen kommen ins Bäuchlein...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs, Thema Reiserute, ich hatte schon viele.
Shimano stc exage und Beastmaster und auch die Blueromance, penn traveller pilk.
Die Blueromance ist ganz brauchbar, besser als die Vorgänger. War ne stickbait, Griff für diese angelei leider zu kurz, rute etwas kopflastig, sonst nicht schlecht für den Preis. Bilder genau ansehen wie die geteilt sind und wie lang der Griff ist. Die topwater ist schon ne starke rute, die shoregame etwas leichter.

Fische jetzt höheres Level, illex ashura seabass 4teilig, 10 bis 40 WG bei 2,4m, Top spinne bis 30gr. 
Zenaq rouf expedition 2,0m 3teilig 20 bis 70 WG, absolute ausnahmerute, spinnfischen, topwater, jiggen bis 80 Max 100gr.
Und ne Smith dragonbait 3teilig 120gr 2,2m.

Was man dafür ausgibt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Vielleicht ist so eine rute auch mehr als für 1x Urlaub.

Die Illex fische ich schon seit 10 Jahren, da hebt sich der anschaffungspreis etwas auf (im ebay gebe es wahrscheinlich bei VK auch noch was).

Die 3teiligen sind mittlerweile von mir bevorzugt, Aktion ist einfach besser.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mich erreichte grade die Nachricht: die Thune kommen! |welcome: Jetzt kau ich mir hier bald die Nägel ab vor Vorfreude. Wale gab es auch zu sehen.


----------



## broki (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gab noch ein Barra Biss ist aber nach einer heftigen Flucht ausgestiegen..berichte morgen wider falls was geht..
Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Gab noch ein Barra Biss ist aber nach einer heftigen Flucht ausgestiegen..berichte morgen wider falls was geht..
> Gruss



An meiner Schlepprute hat nichtmal der 6kg Barracuda ne wirklich heftige Flucht hingelegt #c Die sind echt nur was fürs Spinnen die Biester


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|bigeyes |bigeyes|bigeyes 
600€ Schleifen sind dann doch etwas viel...

Das mit der Schnur und Haken im Handgepäck habe ich auch gelesen, aber auch das Ruten nicht mehr im Handgepäck transportiert werden dürfen. 
Werde michnda doch wohl nochmal schlau machen müssen!


----------



## broki (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja heftige Flucht war vielleicht übertrieben..aber wenn sie Schnur nehmen dann schnell..die grossen Kämpfer sind sie wirklich nicht..


----------



## ulfisch (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Broki Glückwunsch, wo bist du denn gerade?



Also mal mein Bericht.

Wir flogen von Rom nach Skiathos(Griechenland/Sporaden)
und am nächsten morgen ging ich von 8-9Uhr etwas spinnen.
Ich wählte eine kleine Halbinsel und kraxelte etwas auf den Felsen rum.

Es biss nichts aber es war schön also belohnte ich mich mit einem Kaffee










Dabei testete ich meine neue Reisekombo
Savage Gear Roadrunner 20.80Gr. 2,4m + Daiwa Exeler Z 3000
asl Schnur benutzte ich eine PowerPro(superslick?) in blau
und auf der anderen Spule eine 7 Kg Stroft Lowstrech.

Fischt sich durchaus angenehm
Topwaterbaits bis 25Gr., Wobbler um die 20Gr. und Jigs bis 30 Gr. gingen super, mehr find eich persönlich nicht angenehm.

Die Rolle lief völlig ruhig, die ganze Kombo geschmeidig.


Ich hatte noch meine UL-Kombo dabei und zog mit ihr am frühen Abend noch mal an die Hafenmole los.

Ich benutzte einen 7Gr. Jig und bekam schnell Nachkäufer an der Hafenmole, kleine Bernsteinmakrelen und Hornhechte.

Kurz darauf kam der 1. Biss, eine kleine Bernsteinmakrele
die gleich wieder schwimmen durfte









Ein netter Beginn hatte ich doch in Skiathos weder viel Zeit zum Angeln noch die nötige Infrastruktur dazu(Mobilität und Köder).

Ich fischte noch ein wenig die nächsten Tage, mal eine Stunde hier mal 30 min. da bekam ausser Hornhechten aber nichts ans Band.

Ich fing diesen Urlaub Dutzende auch schöne und habe kein einziges Bild davon gemacht#c


----------



## Krallblei (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also bespulte Rollen das kann im Handgepäck ins Auge gehen. Weiß aus sicher Quelle das mein Tackledealer aufm Flug an Ebro erstmal paar Hundert Meter Schnur von Hand von seinen Rollen pulen musste

Ich bin schon mehrmals mit Rollen und Schnur geflogen und hab niemals Probleme gehabt.

Ganz ehrlich ich erdrossel den Pilot doch eher mit meiner Lederschnur vom Schuh als mit der geflochten 0.15 vom meiner Spinnrute#d|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## ulfisch (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Trotz Hochzeitsreise, bestand ich darauf ein Boot zu mieten:vik:
Ich informierte mich und der nächste Verleih war 3 KM ausserhalb des Ortes.
Wir mussten 1 Tag vorher eine Anzahlung leisten, was mir die Gelegenheit gab die Strände mit der Schnorchelmaske zu erkunden.
Ich sah sofort stattliche Goldbrassen und große Marmorbrassen dazu zig Hornhechte und auch gleich 2 Kraken.

Tja ich muss schon zugeben, da ist etwas mehr los als bei uns oben:c.
Ansitzangeln war aber nicht wirklich drinnen, ich konnte und wollte meine Faru nicht die ganze Nacht oder einen ganzen Nachmittag alleine sitzen lassen und Lust hat sie leider nie auf soetwas....Krallblei ich beneide dich#6

Naja am nächsten Tag ging es um 10 Uhr zum Vermieter, der uns eine 40minütige Einweisung gab, sehr löblich, verschob den Abfahrtstermin aber auf knapp 11 Uhr.
Das Boot ear ein 4 Takter der mich 100 Euro + Benzin kostete:c

Erwähnte ich mal, dass ich ein Boot brauche, ein EIGENES.

Wir fuhren los aber leider hatten wir den windigsten Tag erwischt und er wurde immer stärker.
Zu meiner Überraschung biss es bereits nach 10-15min.
Ich schleppte mit der Savage gear und der Stroft Mono Low Stretch auf der Spule, ich wollte noch eine Handleine rauslassen, aber das stellte sich schnell als zu umständlich
heraus.
Nun der Fisch nahm etwas Leine aber ich hatte ihn schnell am Boot










Ein schöner Beginn, danach biss erstmal nichts mehr
aber der Wind nahm zu.
Hier lacht sie noch




Kurz darauf machten wir aber am Strand Pause, der Wind bließ stark und uns die Gischt ins Gesicht...wir gingen Essen:q

Das Wetter wurde dann nach ca. 3 Stunden besser aber leider gab es ausser einem kurzen Anfasser nichts mehr.

Dafür sah ich zum 1. mal ein U-Boot fahren





War wohl der teuerste Bonito meines Lebens|supergri.

Einmal erschorrte ich mir etwas Kalamari und fischte 2 Stunden von der Mole aus, ich bekam einen stärkeren Biss den ich leider versemmelte.

An unserem letzten Tag konnte ich an einem der schönsten Strände der Insel noch 4 Hornies landen von denen einer recht stattlich war.
Ich sah auch wieder große Brassen.
Ich möchte definitiv wieder hin und Ansitzangeln.
Die Insel ist sehr schön und die meisten Leute waren sehr nett uns hat es gut gefallen und auch als Angelrevier ist es gut(besser als bei uns).


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab grade nochmal nachgelesen. Für die, die es interessiert:

Punkt 8.10.1.3


----------



## ulfisch (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir kamen am frühen Abend auf Ammoulianie an und am Abend hieß es erst mal Olympiakos Bayern(0-3|supergri)
Am nächsten Morgen wollte ich schnell etwas von unserem Strand aus spinnen und fing einen schönen Hornhecht ca. 50cm.
Ich habe eigentlich alle Hornhechte wieder freigelassen bis auf die Köderfische.

Mittags besuchten wir unsere Freunde und nach 15 min. stand ich mit der Spinne auf den Felsen ich benutzte meine Graphiteleader Finezza mit 1-10Gr. Wg und 2,5m Lange.
Dazu einen Lucky Craft Wander in silber/blau mit 8 Gr. WG der flog etliche Meter an  einer 3 Kg geflochtenen(Sufux super irgendwas|kopfkrat)
ist wirklich geil aber bei etwas Wind hat man Tüddel ohne Ende.

Ich bekam zügig einen starken Biss und dachte schon an einen Bonito oder ähnliches als ich den größten Hornhecht meines Anglerlebens landete ca. 65cm...leider ohne Bild#c.

Abends besuchte mich mein Kumpel auf ein paar Bier und ich überredete ihn schnell runter zum Strand zu gehen und ein bisschen zu werfen.
Nach ca. 40 min. und etlichen Hornhecht Attacken, bekam ich einen starken Biss, ich dachte kurz an einen großen Hornhecht aber es fehlte das charakteristische "Mitschwimmen".
Nach kurzem Drill landete ich einen schönen Bonito, meinen ERSTEN anständigen Fisch beim Spinnfischen in Griechenland nach tausenden von Würfen TAUSENDEN.

Was für ein schöner erster Tag auf der Insel#h

Morgen mehr


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@broki, na petri heil, das läuft ja bei dir. Weiter so.

@ulfisch, schöner Bericht, petri heil.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Hab grade nochmal nachgelesen. Für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> Punkt 8.10.1.3



Ja Ruten im Handgepäck verboten. Rollen schon aber ohne Schnur drauf !!!

Die Idee mit dem Rutentransportrohr - ist Sperrgepäck, wurde nach Irland erst auf dringlichem Hinweis eingeladen, sonst wäre es wohl am Flughafen verschütt gegangen. Von Griechenland aus kam es auch nicht an, Verlustmeldung, wurde dann ne Woche später geliefert.

Also Angelkram sollte schon alles direkt in den Koffer. Uns so packen, dass man das gut erkennen kann beim Durchleuchten.
Wird ca. bei jedem 2-ten Flug sicherheitstechnisch behandelt.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mich erreichte grade die Nachricht: die Thune kommen! |welcome: Jetzt kau ich mir hier bald die Nägel ab vor Vorfreude. Wale gab es auch zu sehen.



Na da drücke ich dir mal die Daumen. Bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Krallblei (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Bericht. Sehr schön. Ja Frau ist da sehr tolerant. Das mag ich:l


Im März bin ich nach Tunesien geflogen mit allem Brandungsgerödel. Im grossen Rucksack (Handgepäck) 3 grosse Rollen plus eine Spinn. Da hat es zum Glück niemanden interessiert. In in Tunesien haben sie mich rausgezogen den die dachten im Rutenrohr wäre ein Gewehr:q:q:q


Dario Südwind und Tramuntanafreie Tage.. Würde gerne paar Tage runterkommen. Muss aber auf Hund von meinen Eltern aufpassen.

Hab sooo Lust auf Fischen.. Halte es bis Ägypten in 8 Wochen nicht aus#q


----------



## broki (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ule auch dir dickes petri! Schöner Bericht. Ich bin in Sardinien, genau zwischen Palau und st.th.gallura.. Geangelt wird am Capo Testa..


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt mal nochmal für alle hier, weil es stehts zu Verwirrung führt

Der echte Bonito (_Sarda sarda_) ist der hier: http://fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=115&AT=bonito
Der unechte Bonito (_Auxis thazard_) ist der hier: http://www.fishbase.se/summary/94
Und dann noch der Little Thunny (_Euthynnus alletteratus_) ist glaube ich der den Ulfisch dort gefangen hat. http://www.fishbase.org/summary/97

Das mal so zur Aufklärung, weil es gerade bei denen immer wieder durcheinander geworfen wird. MAg auch daran liegen, dass die in Griechenland eben alle Bonitos heißen und der bonito dann Palamida. Wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere? 

Sehr schöner Bericht von dir, danke für die Mühe. Und Glückwunsch zu den Erfolgen. Aber eins erschließt sich mir doch nicht, wie kann man denn mit dem Boot nen dreistelligen Spritbetrage verfahren? Was hast du getan?! 

broki ich hab grad capo testa gegoogled. !!! :l:l:l Was ein geiles Revier. Ist sicherlich eine Superströmungskante, deine Fänge beweisen es. Barrakudas sind schnell, aber wenn man sie einmal rumgedreht hat haben sie schon verloren. Meiner den ich geschlenzt hatte ging auch ab wie ein Jetski. Das sind sehr schnelle Räuber.


----------



## broki (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ist herrlich hier :g
Du sagts es..die Bremse kreischt meist nur bei der Attacke selbst kurz..
Wie bereitest du die Barras zu?


----------



## Krallblei (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hauptsache sie kreischt:vik:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@broki

ja coole ecke (capo testa), gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Rolfer (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe mal eine Frage? Wer war schon mal mi Fisherman Angelreisen(Reinbek)Zum Angeln in Kroatien und zu welcher Jahreszeit.Ich war Anfang Sept.2015 dort und habe den größten Reinfall in 35 Angeljahren erlebt.Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten Rolfer


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Rolfer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage? Wer war schon mal mi Fisherman Angelreisen(Reinbek)Zum Angeln in Kroatien und zu welcher Jahreszeit.Ich war Anfang Sept.2015 dort und habe den größten Reinfall in 35 Angeljahren erlebt.Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten Rolfer



Ich glaube hier sind wir alle Selbstfahrer. Hast du denn erwartet dir springen die Fische an die Angel wie in Norwegen? Wilkommen im Mittelmeer!

*Edit: Zubereitung Barracuda:*
Ich filettiere ihn, aber lasse die Mittelgräte im Filet. Sonst zerfällt er vollends. Dann kannst du ihn einfach in Mehl wenden und braten. Auch geil ist wenn man ihn in kleinen Stücken kross anbrät und aufn Salat tut. 
Andere Variante, die ich auch gerne mag, ist mit Currysauce. Relativ simpel. Fisch anbraten, rausnehmen. Dann Zwiebeln anbraten und dann mit Sahne, nem Ei und Curry eine schöne gelbe Sauce zaubern. Stücke wieder rein und nomnomnom. Dazu Reis und immer gerne Salat.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wasserstandsmeldung: *Die Thunas sind da!* Pep schickte mir heute Bilder von seinem heutigen Angeltrip. Grandios: sie haben 2 kleine Thuna, 1 größeren so um die 1m10 und 6 teilweise megamäßige Drachenköpfe. Ich bin ganz heiß! 
Toll fand ich insbesondere die kleinen Thune, das kleinste was ich bisher hatte waren so ca 10kg. Schätze den bei Pep auf vielleicht 3kg. 

Nach einigem Stress mit meiner letzten Bestellung (erst ein Popper nicht lieferbar, der mir natürlich am wichtigsten war; dann Paket verschwunden und im Busch vor meiner Haustür nach 2 Tagen aufgetaucht.... mir reicht es. Aber jetzt ist eben bis auf einen Popper alles da, ich bin gut ausgestattet. 

Noch 5 Tage! #6


----------



## Snakesfreak (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri an die ganzen Fänger! 

Habt ihr noch ein paar KuKö Tips für mich? Fürs spinnfischen vom Ufer?


----------



## ulfisch (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Broki, Petri Dir und weiterhin viel Spass.

Bonitos: Ich nenne alle nicht Pelamiden(echter Bonito) Bonito, da sie bei uns diverse Namen haben und sie immer noch schwer zu unterscheiden sind.


Bericht Teil 2:
Ich wollte mir am 2. Tage bereits ein Boot mieten
wurde aber von meinem Kumpel überredet ihn am nächsten Tag zu begleiten während er 2 seiner Gäste ans Festland fährt(7 Uhr)
Er versprach mir etwas Schleppfischen.

Wir schafften es dann 40 min auf dem Rückweg.
2 kleinere unechte Bonitos bissen und wir waren zufrieden
auch wenn ich auf mehr gehofft hatte.

Schon in der Früh fing ich einen weiteren schönen Hornhecht und verlor eine Bersteinmakrele.

Abends fischte ich noch ein wenig von seinem Strand aus, bevor wir Essen gingen.
Nach einer Weile biss es stark und nach kurzer Flucht landete ich einen Fisch der von Flossen und Färbung her einer Bastardmakrele ähnlich sah aber weit massiver war bei gleicher Länge.

Lithrina? wurde mir später genannt.


Schon der 2. anständige Fisch vom Ufer aus innerhalb von 24 Stunden.
Das Spinnfischen hat mir noch nie so viel Spass gemacht wie diesen September










Später mehr.|wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Morgen.

Du mit was fängst du die Hornhechte??

Gruss


----------



## Mett (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Fettes Petri an die ganzen Fänger!
> 
> Habt ihr noch ein paar KuKö Tips für mich? Fürs spinnfischen vom Ufer?



Schau mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301783


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das heißt du nennst alle Bonitos nicht Bonitos und alle nicht Bonitos Bonitos. Welch Verwirrung 

Hmm ja was ist das was du da gefangen hast. Ist natürlich ziemlich sandig. Mir fällt grad nicht wirklich was ein. Corvina?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@snakesfreak
Yokozuna Montero 145mm in Farbe B09, sieh mal den Kommentar von FR33.

@ulfisch
HM|rolleyes Sandy Mackerel|supergri


----------



## broki (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gestern gabs nur 2 kleine AJ..
Such jetzt ein shop um die jigauswahl wider aufzustocken..
Danach gehts wider ans Wasser. Ziemlich windig im moment soll morgen besser werden..
Paar Tage bleiben noch..


----------



## Krallblei (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Boar ich bekomm die Krise|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:


Wie ich bereits geschrieben hab war ein Schweizer aufm Campingplatz mit neuem Schlauchi. Glaub so 2.5m von Zodiac. 1 mal Wasser gesehen.

Grad erzählt mir Angelkollege Peter.. Mercury Dieter hat mir sein Boot geschenkt. Der Schweizer hatte kein Bock mehr es zu putzen und einzupacken. Außenboarder hat er für 150 Euro an jemanden verkauft#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


beides nagelneul#d#d#d#d#d

Ich hätte ihm sorfort für alles 300 Euro auf die Wohnmobilhauhe gelegt.
Son Pech


----------



## Krallblei (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hätte es einfach klauen sollen. So wie er es wollte!!!!l!!!|kopfkrat

Der Typ hat es bereut gekauft zu haben. Benutzt hat er es nie. Es war ihm ein Laster das am Strand lag|bigeyes|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## ulfisch (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> Du mit was fängst du die Hornhechte??
> 
> Gruss


Kleinen Stickbaits,
 dem LuckyCraft Wander 60 s
oder dem Bay Ruf Maniac Länge?? Gewicht ca. 10 Gr

Den UNECHTEN Bonito und auch Mr. unbekannt ebenfalls mit LC Wander....geiles Ding, Haken habe ich aber bald getauscht.
Am Bay Ruf habe ich den Letzten Haken mit einem zusätzlichen Solid- und einem Weiteren Splitring versehen, das war viel besser.

Leider ist das Angleraufkommen um das 8fache gestiegen seit 2010 unglaublich wie viele Spirofischer es jetzt gibt.
Egal wo egal wann es standen schon immer mind. 2 rum und das in der absoluten Spätsaison:c.
Eines Abend im Fischereihafen standen die Angler so dicht wie auf der Galaterbrücke#q
Ich mache mir da ernsthaft Sorgen um den schon spärlichen Fischbestand.

Naja jedenfalls habe ich keinen von den Typen gesehen, der mit seinem Spirolino+ Winzhaken  besser gefangen hat.
Die haben auch gefangen klar aber im selben Zeitraum habe ich mehr bzw. überhaupt gefangen.

Ich habe die Stickbaits recht schnell mit aggressiven Schlägen der Rute geführt und ab und an einen Stop eingebaut.





Führe mal den Bericht weiter:
Ich wollte dann für den nächsten Tag ein Boot mieten aber mein Vater hatte einen Handwerker bestellt, der am Samstag früh kommen wollte.
Leider kam er nicht  und ich hatte einen(Boots) Tag vertrödelt hatte.
Sonntag gings dann los.
Ich war 1 1/2 Stunden vorher im Hafen und hatte nicht einen Hornhechtbiss, es war das einzige mal, das ich keinen fing.
Ich wollte nämlich einen Teil des Tages mit lebendem Hornhecht schleppen.
Komischer Start





Ich schleppte zuerst mit meinem Standardsetup
und der Roadrunner(Mono+ 2,5m FC) beide mit Minnows.

Es passierte nichts, 2  Stunden fuhr ich, bis ich meine Frau einladen konnte.
Bis dahin hatte ich keinen Biss, sah aber wie ein ganzer Schwarm größerer Hornhechte aus dem Wasser kam, etwas jagte, sicher ein größerer Mahi.
Ich hatte dann noch Glück als ich einen U-turn fahren musste, ich sah das Netz wirklich erst ein paar Meter vor dem Boot|supergri.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich an der Roadrunner ein Schleppblei zwischengeschaltet nebst längerem Fc Vorfach.




Bisse weiterhin Fehlanzeige.
Da fang ich schon vom Strand und bei 40 min Schleppen 2 und hier nach 3 Stunden immer noch kein Biss#d.



Wir machten Pause bei unseren Freunden und ich nutzte die Gelegnheit um es doch noch mal mit einem Hornhecht zu versuchen,
erster Wurf Treffer|supergri Angeln hatte der Fisch hatte um die 40+cm etwas groß aber ich wollte es versuchen.

Ich hälterte ihn in einem Eimer und versuchet es noch ein paar mal bald hatte ich noch einen  Fisch mit etwas mehr als 20cm, etwas klein aber mit den Beiden wollte ich es versuchen.


Ich köderte den Größeren an einem System mit 2 verschiebbaren Einzelhaken an, einer durchs Maul und einer in die Mitte des Rückens, mit genug Spiel in der Leine, dass er sich noch gut bewegen kann.
Das Material war ein 60Lb FC, direkt an der Mono.

Wir fuhren mit der langsamsten sinnvollen Geschwindigkeit dahin und ich ließ den Fisch ca. 40m raus.
ca. 2 1/2 Stunden fuhren wir kreuz und quer aber nichts tat sich.
Ich kontrollierte hin und wieder mal den Fisch, der aber die Geschwindigkeit gut aushielt.

Langsam ging uns das Benzin aus und wir fuhren zu unseren Freunden zurück.
Ein mal noch an den vorgelagerten Felsen vorbei 
ls die Bremse ging, Hänger dachte ich#d.
Ich spürte keinen größeren Wiederstand und der Zug war weg
also holte ich den Fisch ein, unbeschadet so dachte ich mir.
Ich ließ ihn gerade wieder raus, als er plötzlich stark wegzog
ganz schön kräftig dachte ich mir und wieder und noch mal.

Dann wurde Schnur genommen erst jetzt bemerkte ich, dass der Köderfisch attackiert wurde|bigeyes
Ein blauer Schatte stürzte sich auf den Hornieals mehr Schnur genommen wurde  versuchte ich einen Anschlag zu setzen, der leider verpuffte.

Wir fuhren langsam weiter und ich ließ den Hornie diesmal bei weit geöffneter Bremse raus, bald kamen die nächsten Attacken,
10m Schnur runter und bevor ich reagieren konnte war es vorbei.
Das wieder holte sich einige male.
ich holte den Hornie noch ein mal ein und sah, dass sein Schwanz  arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, ich versetzte den letzten Haken etwas nach hinten und probierte es wieder.
Leider wiederholte es sich nicht wieder und das Benzin wurde wirklich knapp.
Schade aber ich denke der Köderfisch war einfach eine Nummer zu groß hat mir aber trotzdem Spass gemacht.#h


----------



## Krallblei (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu

Danke für die Antwort und den Bericht.

Okay also mit mehr oder weniger mit Wobblern. Ich nehme an die Hornis waren im Mundwinkel gehakt?? Weil ich hab im Januar mal einen nachts mit der Hand gefangen und an Land gebracht zum anschauen. Als ich den Mund öffnen wollte stellte ich fest das der Ober und Unterkiefer hart sind wie Holz. Dachte nur da hält kein Haken.. 

Mein Zielfisch bald. Allerdings um einiges grösser. So zwischen 80cm und 1.20m


----------



## Mdeer (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die hornis bei uns oben haben auch nen hartes maul.. haken nach hinten lagern oder wolle..


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hornie von 40cm ist nicht zu groß! Zumindest für Blues und Palo nicht, da geht auch noch nen 60er. Hatte ich ja mal einmal ausprobiert. 
Was denkst du war es? 

Benny, was ist denn da los. Der verschenkt doch nicht mal eben paar Tausend Euro?


----------



## ulfisch (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp,
ich habe 100 Euro für die Bootsmiete bezahlt und 20 Benzin
dazu noch 10 Euro weil uns eines seiner Polster davon geflogen ist)


----------



## Krallblei (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habs verpeilt Peter hat ja ein Zodiac. Das Verschenkte war ein anderes.Trotzdem neu und von guter Quali. So mit Holzboden und so.

Peter meint der Schweizer hätte 700 Franken für Boot bezahlt und knappe 1000 für den Mercury Aussenborder.

Jetzt ist eh zu spät..Man war ich grätig gestern.

Egal ich kann Peters Boot jederzeit haben.. war ja im September auch mal alleine damit an der Zuchtstation..


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kauf dir lieber was gescheites. 

Achso Ule, hatte mich schon gewundert. Allerdings frag ich mich jetzt wie wenn du mit dem Boot 20€ Benzin verbraucht hast da knapp am Tank warst. Das hat wohl nicht den größten Tank...
Ich sags mal so: ein eigenes Boot ist auch sehr teuer. Anschaffung, Liegeplatz, Unterhalt, Sprit kostets auch, Pflege+ Instandhaltung, Kranen, wenn nicht getrailert werden kann usw.


----------



## Franz_x (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Ulfisch,

schade, dass es mit den Goldmakrelen nicht geklappt hat. Machen tierisch Spaß uns sind klasse Kämpfer.
Ich hatte heuer ja oft genug das Vergnügen. Habe aber auch bei jedem dem Mageninhalt angeschaut. Nüchtern war keine von den elf. Zwei waren prallvoll mit kleinen Brutfischen, die anderen hatten Meeräschen und Hornhechte im Magen. Die Meeräschen in 10 bis 18 cm, die Hornhechte etwas größer bis ca. 30 cm. Ich habe mit Meeräschen zwischen 12 und 18 cm gefischt. Bei mir gab es zwei Fehlbisse, die ich beobachten konnte - Schwall an der Oberfläche, aber es wurde nicht mal Schnur von der Rolle gezogen.....die wollten wohl nur spielen. Wenn sie aber den Köderfisch gepackt haben, dann ging die Schnur im D-Zug-Tempo von der Rolle |bigeyes (offener Freilauf) und die Fische hingen dann auch alle :vik:.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## broki (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Letzten tage nicht zum angeln gekommen..hatte ein kite kurs.. Bin jetzt wider an der westküste. Endspurt tauchen und angeln. 
@scorp an was für ein boot denkst du?


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Letzten tage nicht zum angeln gekommen..hatte ein kite kurs.. Bin jetzt wider an der westküste. Endspurt tauchen und angeln.
> @scorp an was für ein boot denkst du?



Für mich jetzt? Also uns schwebt ein Center Console Boot um die 5-6m vor.


----------



## Krallblei (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Dario.

Wünsch Euch eine gute Fahrt morgen. Fahrt vorsichtig!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hi Dario.
> 
> Wünsch Euch eine gute Fahrt morgen. Fahrt vorsichtig!!!



Ich würd auch gern morgen schon fahren, fahr aber erst übermorgen #6


----------



## Krallblei (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Egal:q

Hauptsache Ihr kommt gut an


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Für mich jetzt? Also uns schwebt ein Center Console Boot um die 5-6m vor.



Und was für eine Motorisierung?
( die mit drei Stück sehen ja sehr porno aus|supergri)


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja gute Fahrt und gutes Fischen....würde gern mitkommen und nochmal gezielt auf die großen versuchen.
Benny :vergiss das mit den 2,50m Dingern +5PK AB,das sind Gummipariser,sind als Beiboot gedacht um ein paar hundert meter zu bewältigen,nicht um damit weiter aufs Meer raus zu fahren.Meine Meinung dazu,Punkt aus.Ich kriege Bauchschmerzen wenn ich euch damit losfahren seh ,am besten noch mit 2 Mann da reingequetscht. |uhoh: 
5-6m CC ist natürlich ne ganz andre Nummer.Super schön und sicher zum fahren aber auch schön was am Hals.
Ich hatte auch überlegt mich zu vergrößern,z.B. ein RIB um die 5m+ zu kaufen.
Aber ich hab mich jetzt erstmal endgültig dagegen entschieden.Trotz aller Einschränkungen.Innerhalb ~ 10km gehts auch so ganz gut .Das Boot bringt mich zum Fisch.Vorteile der größeren Boote kann ich nicht wirklich bemerken, teils das Gegenteil.Außer ich muss gegen Wind und Wellen anknüppeln,dann krieg ich immer die Krise.Ich hoffe  das ist die richtige Entscheidung.
Will ich irgendwo hin wo es mit meinem Böötchen nicht geht ,dann muss ich halt was chartern,oder Mitfahrgelegenheit suchen.
Im BGB gabs/gibts auch eine Diskussion über Boote ,Für die Adria/Kroatien vor allem.Ist sicher nicht falsch was dort geschrieben wurde , das will ich gar nicht sagen.Es gibt dort immerhin die tückischen Bora -Fallwinde und wenn man bei rauhem Wetter raus möchte ,ok.Aber nicht jeder möchte und kann sich ein hochseetüchtiges Schiffchen ab 6,5m aufwärts zulegen.
Wenn die wüssten mit was für Nusschalen wir im Tramuntana Revier rumfahren. |supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich dachte eher an einmotorig  So 70-100PS ist schätze ich für solche Boote angebracht, aber ich guck einfach was es so im Angebot gibt. Kommt das richtige Angebot, dann schlagen wir zu. 

Hast ja sicherlich gesehen, dass ich den BGB Thread auch verfolgt habe. Also sorry aber das ist doch purer Größenwahn. Da sind wir doch innerhalb von einer Woche von einem Boot fürs KÜSTENFISCHEN zu Vorschlägen wie ner Bertram gekommen. Das ist lächerlich. Ich frage mich bis jetzt ob die alle nach Lust und Laune fahren ohne in die Windvorhersage zu gucken oder ob die das einfach nicht vorhersagen. 
Klar mag ein 6,50m Konsolenboot a la Boston Whaler ideal sein um dann zu fahren. Aber ich komm ja von ner 4m Tuckernussschale und da ist das zum 5,50m Boot mit deutlich höherer Geschwindigkeit eine enorme Verbesserung auch hinsichtlich Sicherheit. Also mal gucken, jetzt erstmal weiter mit Elena so wie vorher. 
Letztendlich muss man aber eins ganz klar sagen. Unser Trami ist brutal, aber wenn er kommt sind wir noch vom Cap Creus geschützt. Bei den Wellen die du dann hast, kriegste in Sebastians 8m Starfisher Schiss. Also dann ist das auch was ganz anderes. Jedes Revier erfordert individuell bestimmte Aspekte.


----------



## Krallblei (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter ganz klar die Nusschale von Peter ist ein Schönwetterboot.
Aber ganz ganz  klar. Wir sind schon bei hohen Wellen heil nach Hause gekommen. Wenns auch nass war und etwas länger gedauert hat 

Aber was man auch sagen muss und so sehr ich Peter mag.. mit ihm im Boot und seinen Gerödel da wirds schon tierisch eng und schwer.

Als ich alleine bei guten Wetter draussen war, war das Boot gut genug um ans "Aquarium" oder die Zuchtstation zu kommen. Und das sogar zügig. Und alleine mit reichlich Platz

Und ganz ehrlich mehr brauche ich derzeit und wohl die nächsten Jahre nicht.

Und nochmal ganz ganz ehrlich ich fisch auch lieber auf einem 6 Meter Boot auf dem man stehen und Spinnfischen kann

Aber ich beklage mich nicht. Ich freu mich einfach auf jeden Tag an dem ich mit irgendeinem Boot raus kann um zu fischen.

Freu mich so auf Mai.. Unentlich lange Zeit.


----------



## broki (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein Wolfsbarsch und an die 7 barras.
Morgen Abend gehts auf die Fähre. Heute Abend Nachttauchgang. Also fertig Angeln. 
Gruss broki


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny ich glaub dass du das falsch einschätzt.

So morgen früh geht es los. Hoffe das wir gut durchkommen. Windfinder sagt seit längerem für Montag ideale Bedingungen an. Mal sehen wie oft ich dann wirklich rausfahren kann. 

Zielfische wären jetzt für mich sehr vielfältig. Am meisten würde ich mich über einen Thunfisch freuen, mal gucken ob es welche gibt. Eine Palometta wär auch geil. Das werden meine Zielfische sein. Schätze Montag werde ich mal schauen ob es in Cadaques was zu Thun gibt und wenn nicht wird gejiggt. 

Ihr hört dann spätestens übernächste Woche von mir. Bis dahin |wavey:

PS: Julian, du hast es echt raus. So viele Fische an einem Tag, war das ein größerer Wolf?


----------



## Krallblei (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kann sein Dario. Die Male die ich mit dem Boot draussen war kann ich an zwei Händen abzählen


----------



## broki (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Benny ich glaub dass du das falsch einschätzt.
> 
> So morgen früh geht es los.
> 
> ...




Gute Reise euch.

Ne dürfte etwas über 40cm gehabt haben. 
Aber bin froh noch einen erwischt zu haben 

Werde die Tage noch ein Bericht erfassen (Lures, Gerät, Bedingungen)

Gruss #h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@broki

ja petri heil, warst sehr erfolgreich.

Interessant waren auch die Fotos, was war das für ein Fotoapparat-Gerät?


----------



## broki (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dr. Spinn

Danke, ja lief gut. 
Smartphone  Genau ein Sony xperia z3 compact.
Vielleicht ist noch ein GoPro Foto drunter glaub aber nicht..


----------



## glavoc (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Broki - Petri zm Wolf!#6

|wavey:


----------



## jaunty_irl (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo ihr mittelmeerexperten  ich habe einige fragen die ihr mir sicherlich beantworten könnt, demnächst gehts nämlich los für mich, 1 woche italien (san benedetto del tronto).
Da ich noch nie im meer geangelt habe wüsste ich gerne wie stark meine line sein sollte beim spinnfischen vom ufer aus, ausserdem: mono, fluo oder braid?
Vorfach? Haken für naturköder(grösse, form)? 
Ich hoffe dass ich jetzt nicht nen ungünstigen thread erwischt habe für meine fragen 
Mfg jaunty


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jaunty im thread bist du richtig ,aber die Fragen sind falsch.viel zu allgemein.
Nimm dir doch ein paar Abende frei oder ne Woche Urlaub und lies erstmal den thread ganz durch. |supergri .Evtl noch ähnliche Themen.Dann bist du schon viel schlauer.
wenn dann noch klarere Fragen bleiben wird dir hier bestimmt weiter geholfen. #6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@jaunty. Jo habe mich hier auch komplett durch geackert, es hat riesen Spass gemacht.
Wie Dieter schon geschrieben hat, dann werden die Fragen präziser.
Lies wenigstens die letzten 50 Seiten, da kamen gleiche Fragen schon mal und natürlich auch die Antworten.

@ Broki, ja die Sonys machen einfach gute Bilder.
ne Frage zur Foto software, der Auslöser ist der als Auslöser (Taster) gemacht? Oder reicht es zum auslösen irgendwo auf den touch zu drücken.
Bei meinem alten x10 mini braucht man nur irgendwo drücken, geht super schnell und liegt sicher in der hand. Hoffe war nicht zu offtopic aber alle wollen ja auch Fangbilder sehen


----------



## jaunty_irl (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alles klar, werde mich nochmals bemerkbar machen sobald ich mich hier eingelesen habe.  nichts für ungut!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Spass. Dann melde dich.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab schonlange alle 337 Seiten durch :vik:


----------



## broki (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dr. Spinn.. Jap die Fotos sind spitze..
Auslöser hats einen auf der Seite am Case oder einen auf Screen.. Irgendwo auf de Bildschirm drücken geht nicht.
@glavoc.. Dankeschön.
Gruss julian


----------



## ulfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Danke für die Antwort und den Bericht.
> 
> ...



Die echten sowie unechten Bonitos, die ich sonst fange, erbeute ich ausschließlich mit Wobblern zwischen 50 und 120mm.
Bei diesem Ausflug hatte ich aber nur den Angriff auf den Hornhecht.

Ich glaube ich hatte ihn in der Mitte des Oberkiefers gehakt#c
Die Mäuler sind wirklich sehr hart, mir sind mind. eben so viele bei der Landung abgegangen wie ich landen konnte.

Wolle, wie erwähnt wurde, hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen
dann müsste ich aber auf erwünschte Beifänge verzichten.

Ich wäre da aber für Vorschläge offen#h

Viel Erfolg mit Deinem riesen Hornhecht.
Ich würde lebende Meeräsche um die 10cm vorschlagen, am Schwimmer


----------



## ulfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hornie von 40cm ist nicht zu groß! Zumindest für Blues und Palo nicht, da geht auch noch nen 60er. Hatte ich ja mal einmal ausprobiert.
> Was denkst du war es?
> 
> Benny, was ist denn da los. Der verschenkt doch nicht mal eben paar Tausend Euro?




Für meinen Fisch war er leider zu groß und die Haken eventuell auch ein wenig 2/0&4/0;+
Denke es war schon ein Mahi, habe ihn aber nicht lange sehen können, groß war er nicht mMn.


----------



## ulfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber was gescheites.
> 
> Achso Ule, hatte mich schon gewundert. Allerdings frag ich mich jetzt wie wenn du mit dem Boot 20€ Benzin verbraucht hast da knapp am Tank warst. Das hat wohl nicht den größten Tank...
> Ich sags mal so: ein eigenes Boot ist auch sehr teuer. Anschaffung, Liegeplatz, Unterhalt, Sprit kostets auch, Pflege+ Instandhaltung, Kranen, wenn nicht getrailert werden kann usw.


Nee, da gabs ein Missverständniss,
Skiathos: Boot 4T 100 Euro + 20 Euro verfahrenes Benzin, Fahrtzeit insg. ca. 5 Stunden.
Der Tank war noch halb voll.

Ammoulianie: Boot 2T 40 Euro + 40 Euro Benzin
Fahrtzeit ca. 6 Stunden
Der Tank war leer|kopfkrat

Auf Skiathos hätte auch der 2T immer noch 70 Euro gekostet  dann 40 Euro Benzin und das bei beschränkter Fahrzeit.


----------



## broki (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute. Ich halte mein Bericht kurz. 
Zuerst Nordwestsardinien dann Nordost und wider Nordwest. 
Den ersten Barra hab ich mir erjiggt. Unter heftigen Bedingungen. (Wind, Regen und starke Brandung) 
Jig war silbern, roter Kopf, schlank.. Modell weiss ich nicht mehr, 40 Gramm.

Am Capo Testa viele Barras, kleine AJ und ein kleiner Dentex.
Kaum Wind und Wellen. Vor dem eindunkeln. Barras bissen auch Topwater.
Dentex und einige AJ erjiggt: Savage Gear, Psycho sprat.
Barras auf verschiedene Yokozuna Wobbler/Stickbaits. Sehr gut lief der Yokozuna Picador in weiss. 
Der Suzuki, Molix Popper 110 Weiss/Gelb und Duo Realis Pencil in schwarz fingen ebenfalls.

Wider Westküste gabs nochmals Barras und ein Wolf.
Alles!! auf den Molix T-Jerk.
Bei schöner aufkommender Brandung jeweils Nachmittags.

Gerät:
Burakku Lure in 2.40 m
Penn Battle 4000
Gigapro Powerline 0.15mm
Riverge Fluorocarbon 0.43mm

Danke übrigens für den Tip mit den Yokozuna Lures. (weiss nicht von wem der kam #c)
Japanqualität für sehr wenig Geld. Und fangen tun sie auch.

Fotos folgen..

Gruss Julian


----------



## ulfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Servus Ulfisch,
> 
> schade, dass es mit den Goldmakrelen nicht geklappt hat. Machen tierisch Spaß uns sind klasse Kämpfer.
> Ich hatte heuer ja oft genug das Vergnügen. Habe aber auch bei jedem dem Mageninhalt angeschaut. Nüchtern war keine von den elf. Zwei waren prallvoll mit kleinen Brutfischen, die anderen hatten Meeräschen und Hornhechte im Magen. Die Meeräschen in 10 bis 18 cm, die Hornhechte etwas größer bis ca. 30 cm. Ich habe mit Meeräschen zwischen 12 und 18 cm gefischt. Bei mir gab es zwei Fehlbisse, die ich beobachten konnte - Schwall an der Oberfläche, aber es wurde nicht mal Schnur von der Rolle gezogen.....die wollten wohl nur spielen. Wenn sie aber den Köderfisch gepackt haben, dann ging die Schnur im D-Zug-Tempo von der Rolle |bigeyes (offener Freilauf) und die Fische hingen dann auch alle :vik:.
> ...



Super Franz, hast ja auch mächtig zugeschlagen#h.

Ich habe , erst mit Freunden in einem Jahr und dann alleine im nächsten, Mahis wie Du es beschreibst aber beim Schleppen gefangen.
Mit Meeräschen 10cm+X.
Unsere waren etwas kleiner als Deine Einheitsgröße knapp 50cm aber auch die hatten schon ordentlich Dampf:l
Nächstes Jahr vielleicht.


----------



## ulfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die kleinen Stickbaits habe ich auf Hornhechte verwendet.

Hat jemand von euch eine gute Quelle für gute Salzwasser taugliche Drillinge die sehr klein sind?
Die Bestellten haben No6 sind aber zu groß


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfish

Vielleicht die daiwa tournament dt Drillinge.


----------



## ulfisch (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dir, die habe ich immerhin in No 10 gefunden|wavey:


----------



## broki (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nimm doch Einzelhaken.. ?


----------



## broki (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wolf, Amberjack, Barrakuda..


----------



## broki (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Panorama..


----------



## broki (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry die Fotos nicht gedreht #d


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sehr schön.


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr cool! Weiter so!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Sorry die Fotos nicht gedreht #d



Das Problem hab ich hier im AB auch. Auf dem Computer gedrehte Fotos werden hier wieder rumgedreht. Der Lolli ist weg #6

Klasse was du rausgeholt hast, ich werd heute mal was nachschießen. Habe einen sehr schönen Urlaub gehabt


----------



## ulfisch (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Nimm doch Einzelhaken.. ?


Da bleiben die Hornies gar nicht kleben, hier in DE brauche ich für den Winter eh Einzelhaken und im Sommer rüste ich dann immer zurück

Klasse Fänge Broki


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich hier im AB auch. Auf dem Computer gedrehte Fotos werden hier wieder rumgedreht...



manche programme drehen nicht das original sondern speichern eine info zur (gedrehten) anzeige. mal nachschauen, ob da nicht entsprechende optionen angeboten werden.
das AB dreht so einiges - aber keine bilder :m

im anhang z.B. Canons Zoombrowser: links scheinbar gedreht


----------



## Krallblei (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Her mit dem Bericht Dario:vik:

Hoffentlich hast dein Ladekabel vom Laptop mitgenommen


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Die kleinen Stickbaits habe ich auf Hornhechte verwendet.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine gute Quelle für gute Salzwasser taugliche Drillinge die sehr klein sind?
> Die Bestellten haben No6 sind aber zu groß



Hast Du mal Hornhechtschlaufen versucht. Daran bleiben eigendlich alle Hornhechte hängen. Habe solche Schlaufen jedoch noch nie an Wobbler versucht, sollte aber klappen.


----------



## ulfisch (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Letzter Teil von meinem Bericht.
Ich wollte noch einmal ein Boot mieten.
Im Dorf traf ich den Vermieter mit seinem Bruder, der ebenfalls Angeln wollte.
Ich sollte ihn mitnehmen, da er nicht mehr ganz der fitteste war.
Wir schleppten den nächsten Tag am Vormittag und Abends je 2 Stunden.
Leider hatten wir nicht einen Biss, Köder waren die Raglu? Gummifische an der Handleine und meine Wobbler, von denen ich einen auch tief schleppte.
Im Hafenbecken gabs es dann noch einen kleinen Seehecht beim Spinnen für mich erst mein 2. Seehecht überhaupt, die schmecken sehr gut aber den ließ ich wieder frei.

Den letzten Tag hatte ich noch die Möglichkeit mit dem Bruder des Vermieters und einem Freund Langleine zu legen.

Da ich Netze und Langleinen schon seit meiner Kindheit liebe, sagte ich sofort zu.

Wir legten gegen 10 Uhr 150 Haken mit langschenkligen Haken und ganzen Sardinen  bestückt.
Ich fuhr und Jorgos ließ die Leine raus.

Gegen 14 Uhr holten wir sie wieder ein






Waren die Köder über dem Grund, so waren sie noch ganz waren sie auf de, Grund, kamen nur noch Gräten rauf, Fische Fehlanzeige.






Nach 120 Haken endlich der 1.





Heraus kam ein Sparus Pargus von ca. einem halben Kilo.
Ein guter Speisefisch aber etwas klein.

Dann ein Bonito von ca. 60cm aber nur noch der Kopf, der Rest war mit einem Happs weg#c





Zu guter letzt eine große Muräne ca. 90 cm









War trotzdem schön und lehrreich.

Am Freitag ging es nach Saloniki und wir verabschiedeten uns noch von unseren Freunden.
Nur so zur Sicherheit hatte ich die Rute dabei und schon bei der Ankunft dachte ich, Mahi Wetter.
Die See lag absolut ruhig und klar da, kein Schwimmer und keine Boote im Wasser.
Ich versuchte es kurz auf Hornhechte als ich eine große V-förmige Welle im Wasser sah.
Ich wusste es dachte ich mir und warf den Mahi an, die Welle reagierte sofort und folgte dem Köder ca. 6m nah an den Steg.
So konnte ich ihn sehen, 70cm wird er gehabt haben.
Ich warf ihn ca. 20 mal an, dann war er weg.
Immer wieder schoss er auf den Köder zu, biss aber nicht.
Stopps oder beschleunigen brachte auch nichts, schaden das wäre es gewesen#d

Naja nächsten Sommer wieder, da werde ich wohl mal ganz gezielt nur auf Mahi gehen.

Positiv bemerkbar gemacht, hat sich dieses Jahr meine Vorbereitungs und Tackleanhäufsucht.
Ich hatte zu jeder Zeit das richtige Vorfach parat, konnte Köderverluste adäquat ersetzen, mir ging die Schnur nicht aus und die Haken nicht.
Ich hatte genug und die richtigen Bleie genug Jighaken in der richtigen Größe usw.

Da hat sich das knüpfen und kaufen im Winter mal gelohnt#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ule, nächstes Jahr wird der Mahi noch dicker sein wenn ihn dir keiner weg fängt  

Nun zu mir: Für mich stand an 1 Woche Spanien. Herbst. Top Zeit. Ich erinnere dran, dass wir vor einem Jahr im Herbst unseren Durchbruch hatten mit diversen Fischen. Meine Hoffnung lag einerseits auf Oberflächenaktivitäten, sprich Thunfisch, Bonitos oder Melvas. Letztes Jahr konnte ich 2 Thune und zig Melvas erbeuten. 
Zweite Geschichte, wo ich im Mai und im August schon sehr viele Stunden rein investiert hatte: Palometta. Ist ein schwer zu fangender Fisch. Bei uns gibt es auch nicht so viele. Es gibt meist ein krasses Sommerloch, das heißt da beißen sie dann garnicht. Letzten Herbst hatten wir aber 4 kleinere von 4-5kg. Darauf hofften wir eben auch. 

Tagelang vorher immer schon den Windfinder beobachtet, werden wir fischen können? 2 Tage wollte ich doch bitte mindesten, dann könnte ich einmal Palo und einmal Atun ausprobieren. Für uns ging es Sonntag früh los, 7 Tage später morgens dann mein Rückflug. 6 Tage Zeit also. 

Eine Woche vor meiner Ankunft gab es bereits einmal Thun und Melvas. Wir waren genau zur Neumondphase dort, soll die beste Phase sein. Ich war voller Hoffnung und wollte direkt am Montag starten von Cadaques um meine Saltiga kreischen zu hören. Der Montag kristallisierte sich als Tag mit Topbedingungen heraus, Dienstag sollte ebenfalls nicht schlecht sein. 
Mein Freund Albert war Sonntags unterwegs, ich erhoffte mir gute Nachrichten. Doch die kamen nicht, keine Thuna, keine Aktivitäten 'en superficie'. Hmm. 
Pep schrieb mir hingegen 'Atunes caca, mejor palometòn' Er schickte mir ein Bild von einer Spanierin mit einer kleinen Palometta, die vor der Muga gefangen worden sei. 
Ich besprech mich mit meinem Papa und wir switchen um, Trolling auf Palo ist angesagt. Sie stehen vermutlich vor den Flussmündungen. Kein Wunder, vor 2 Wochen war sehr starker Regen der sicherlich viel Nahrung und Brutfisch hinaus gespült hat. 

Nächsten Tag geht es früh raus. Das ist ja immer wichtig  Bei Sonnenaufgang sind wir bereits unterwegs. Köderfisch montiert und uns auf die Suche gemacht. Zielfische wie gesagt: Palometta (_Lichia amia_, spanisch palometon) und Beifang evtl Bluefish (_Pomatomus saltatrix_, spanisch anjova bzw. tallaham oder auch Bennys Bluefishplage |bigeyes ) 
Wie gesagt bereits mit dem ersten Licht losgetrollt, es ist super flach. 
Die Mugamündung war uns ja bereits klar als Hotspot. Dort angekommen nach rel. kurzer Trollingzeit sehen wir doch etwas an der Oberfläche rauben. Nicht sonderlich schnell oder groß, kleiner Schwall und immer wenige wegspringende Kleinfische. Ein Blue? Mal vorbeifahren und den Köderfisch durchziehen. Kommen sehr nah ran, Fisch taucht dann aber ab. Konnten nicht sehen was es ist. Ein Biss folgt auch nicht, also weiter und umdrehen, wieder vor der Mündung her. Da ist es wieder, also wieder vorbei und baaaaam schlägt 30m danach ein Fisch auf den Köder ein. Zieht gut, kommt direkt hoch. Blue vermutlich. Mein Papa holt den Fisch ran, ******* Palo! Ca 6-7kg. Sie dreht wieder um kurz vorm Kescher, die kämpfen meist nochmal am Boot rel. viel. Geht ein paar mal wieder ein bisschen weg und bam... ab. Och neeeee. So ein Mist. Mein Papa holt ein, ist frustriert. Die Palo hat das Stahlvorfach durchgekaut, das hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. War 100% eine Palo. Habe das Vorfach vorher kontrolliert bevor ich montiert habe, es war ohne Beschädigung. Wie ärgerlich. Ein Dutzend Schleifen vor der Mündung bringt keinen Biss. 

Da ist es wieder, das Gefühl wenn man den ersten Fisch des Tages verliert. Ein harter Verlust, vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie schwer es ist Palos zu finden und zu fangen. (Wir sind hier nicht am Ebro) Das Palotrauma geht weite. Ich selbst habe von 4 Palos nur eine rausholen können. Mein Papa hatte bis dato aber 100% Quote. Naja Herbst ist gut. Probieren wir es weiter, es wird doch hoffentlich noch was gehen. Wir fahren weiter. Zeit verstreicht. Wir passieren natürlich die Heimatcampings unserer Mitglieder Benny und Dieter 
Viel Strecke gilt es zu machen. Seit der letzten Palo im Herbst 2014 habe ich einen saftigen 3-stelligen Bereich an Kilometern abgetrollt. 

Also vor St. Pere wieder umdrehen und zurück, evtl beißt jetzt was. Am Fluvia im Mündungsbereich gibt es ja auch gerne Blues. Alle unsere Blues haben wir hier gefangen. Die ziehen sich die dicken Meeräschen rein.
Direkt vor der Mündung des Fluvia ein brachialer Einschlag. So Papa, jetzt lass das mal den Papa machen. Du hast deine verdaddelt, jetzt bin ich dran meine Palopechsträhne zu brechen.
Mit brachialer Gewalt schlug der Fisch ein. Was haben wir da gehakt, ein Zug? Ich habe eine Schnur mit wechselnden Farbmarkierungen. Der Fisch nimmt in der ersten Flucht 70-80m Schnur von der hart eingestellten Bremse meiner neueren, bisher jungfräulichen Avet. 
Das sind die Momente, wo das Adrenalin auf Max geht. Eine Kombination aus Freude und Angst. Angst, das wieder etwas schief geht. Der Fisch muss deutlich größer sein als die letzte Palo. Es muss auch sicher eine Palo sein, kein Blue nimmt so Schnur. Nach dem Run kann ich den Fisch stoppen und rel. gut Schnur gewinnen. Gewinne sehr viel zurück, Fisch schwimmt seitlich zu uns, man sieht wie sich die Schnur langsam zur Seite bewegt und dann geht er einmal rum ums Boot. Zieht mich ein wenig umher. Das spanische Ehepaar auf der Cabinada unweit von uns beobachtet das ganze interessiert. Die fischen dort auf Sepia. Ich spüre ein merkwürdiges Ruckeln in der Rute. Fisch nimmt immer wieder ein bisschen, macht viel Druck. Ich nehme mir vor hier vorsichtig zu handeln, ihm seine Zeit zu geben. 
Ich will diesen Fisch nicht verlieren! Dann kommt er mehrfach in rel. geringer Entfernung zum Boot hoch, die Flosse ist demnach mehrfach zu sehen. Eine große Palofinne schaut raus, damit schlägt die Stachelmakrele immer in die Schnur, das sind die komischen Schläge. Es dauert etwas weniger als 10min in einem rel. statischen Kampf immer nah am Boot. Ich gewinne 5m, sie nimmt sie wieder. Mein Papa hantiert mit dem Kescher umher, als sie näher kommt wird klar. Nix Kescher, nimm das Gaff!! 
Nach wie gesagt ca 10min kommt sie dann zu nah ans Gaff, mein Papa rammt es solide in den Bauch. Perfekt gegafft! Freude, so groß das man sie nicht beschreiben kann. Freude minimum so groß wie die Palo, denn das ist eine Bestie. Ich greife ihr zügig in die Kiemen und hebe sie an Bord, sie passt so grade ganz bei mir hinten rein. Halleluja! Was ein Fisch. Das spanische Ehepaar ist auch ganz aus dem Häuschen, das ist kein Fisch der hier alle Nase lang geholt wird. 

DAS PALOTRAUMA IST BESIEGT!!! Hennes, hast du verdammt nochmal saugut gemacht. Das kleinste Boot fängt die dicksten Fische. Mein Papa und ich hatten beide saumäßig einen flattern, das killt einen nervlich. 

Und jetzt genug gelabert. Fotos müssen her!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja hier ist sie: 















Man sieht mir wohl das Adrenalin an, oder? Traumfisch, absolute Granata. Eine Bestie, die im Schwimmbereich wohl auch Kleinkinder fressen könnte. 
Ich finde jetzt mal, die Bilderflut muss sein! 










Nunja, die Kühltruhe ist nun wohl doch zu klein. Aber wie wiegt man denn jetzt so ein Viech, ohne Galgen? Das Bogagrip fasst nur 12kg. Mich zuhause damit auf die Waage stellen kann ich nicht, das packt die nicht mehr :c Müssen wir uns was einfallen lassen. |uhoh:
Schätzen tue ich sie auf 20kg+. Nunja wir sind mal so frei noch ein einziges mal über die Stelle drüber zu trollen. Wir hatten uns ja vorher schon gesagt, dass wir nicht nach einem Fisch aufhören werden. Na gut mit SO einem Fisch konnte man ja nicht rechnen. Also trollen wir zurück. Das wird noch genug Arbeit den zu filettieren. Auf dem Rückweg gibt es sogar noch einen Biss, der sich an einer deutlichen Bissspur auch bestätigen lässt. Ich vermute mal einen Blue. Wir sind so zufrieden, wir montieren einfach einen neuen Köfi und fahren nicht mal mehr über die Stelle des Bisses grade. 
Zuhause angekommen das Wiegeproblem. Wir kriegen sie nicht so ideal gewogen. Es sind 20kg +/- auf einer Länge von 115cm. 





Vorm Filettieren noch ein Spaziergang in Falconera um meine Mama ein wenig auszuführen. Zu sehen: ein großer Thun, springend. Ca 1,5m... uff :l

Dann das Massaker. Fast 2 Stunden inkl saubermachen und einschweißen etc verbracht. 





Fazit: La Bestia hat bei Hennes angebissen. Wann wird teleDieter mich überbieten? Ich wünsche es ihm, hoffentlich hast du dann ein gaff und eine anständige Kombo. 
Die Spanier waren Baff genau wie wir. Lange keine so große Palo gefangen worden von der Truppe. Ich bin sicher, ich bin in Olot von Handy zu Handy gereist  

So Jungs, jetzt hab ich eine Stunde durchgehend gegrinst. Das soll reichen. Video folgt gleich, solltet es in HD und auf Vollbild gucken, so sieht man dann auch was von der Palo. 

Ein Smiley den ich schon immer mal benutzen wollte und hier für sehr angebracht halte: |laola:|jump:

*Hier das Video: *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z8rpuTmVyU


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Woh... na absolut top Glückwunsch,Glückwunsch,Glückwunsch.


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja, ein einfaches petri reicht da wohl nicht, werf ich mal ein 'bom peixe' ein.

für mich auch ein glücksfall: diese fangfrischen bilder zu sehen haben meine frage aus #2160
kurz, knapp, korrekt beantwortet. palometta eben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4256176&postcount=2160


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Boaah ey,Dario ey,was ein Hammerteil.
Mein dickes Petri und fetten Glückwunsch von mir zu diesem Ausnahmefisch.,auch an deinen Vater ,ein tolles team. #6 
Diese Saison war so schwierig auf Palo,das hatte ich nicht erwartet.
Und ganz ehrlich, über 20kg ,da gibt es für mich nichts zu toppen.Ist auch nicht mein Anspruch.Auf eine halbwegs erwachsene Palo von 10kg+ hatte ich dies Jahr gehofft, aber ohne echte Chance.Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.
Petri auch für die anderen geposteten Fänge.
Da kribbelts unruhig in den Fingern .... geht aber leider erst mal nicht bei mir.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Würden wir mit den Ansprüchen angeln Dieter, dann würden wir auch nicht glücklich. Fischen ja nicht am Ebro, diese Saison war es mMn echt schwierig. Habe deinen Tipp mit der Fabrik auch probiert und dort keinen Biss bekommen, allerdings an einem anderen Tag. 

Jose das macht auch Sinn, denn Palometones sind oft in Gruppen unterwegs. Wenn man sie sieht, das kann an Flossenspitzen sein oder eben jagend und dann mit Livebait....tödlich #6

An alle Petri Dank  War einfach Hammer. Übrigens super lecker


----------



## Krallblei (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haha.

Ich hab sie dir gewünscht und du hast sie bekommen!!!!!:vik::vik:


Glaub ich freu mich fast so wie du!! Dein Fisch und dann noch so gross.
Glückwunsch#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

YIIIEEEHAAA

PS. Ihr habt aufm Boot bestimmt geschriehen wie kleine Kinder als das Monster im Boot war


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also Dario, du hast aber auch irgendwie ne glückliche Hand.
Denke das wird die nächste Zeit nicht zu toppen sein.

Wo liegt den bei Palo so überhaupt das Maximum?


----------



## Andre´ (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

'Wow dickes Gratz, viel Aufwand nicht aufgegeben, ein richtig verdienter Fisch !


----------



## broki (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Baaammm!!! Gratulation!! Was ein Kracher!! #g


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Scorp ! #6


----------



## Krallblei (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hehe gerade nochmal den Bericht von Dario gelesen. Kenne Dario, das Boot und die Rute hab ich auch schon stundenlang in der Hand gehabt. Die Bucht sowieso. 

Konnte mich irgendwie dahin beamen und mitfühlen wie das war an dem Tag:q:q:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> PS. Ihr habt aufm Boot bestimmt geschriehen wie kleine Kinder als das Monster im Boot war



Hast du etwa mein Video nicht geguckt |bigeyes

Benny, wenn du mir die Fische gönnst dann klappt das ja auch :vik:

Das muss ich auch nicht toppen. Das ist nen Brummer, ein Ausnahmefisch. Bin froh, dass mal einer bei mir gebissen hat. Glaube, dass der auch schon ein anständiges Alter hatte. Die Durchschnittsgröße liegt deutlich darunter. Vielleicht bei 5-10kg. Aber die werden richtig groß. Fishbase sagt 2m und 50kg. 30kg ist etwas, was du auch noch irgendwo finden wirst denke ich. 

Wüsste gerne mehr über diesen Fisch, weiß jemand wo man so etwas evtl nachlesen kann. Einfach Interesse meinerseits. 


Vielen Dank an euch alle


----------



## Krallblei (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habs Video erst heute morgen gucken können|supergri


----------



## ulfisch (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wahnsinns Fisch Dario
Glückwunsch|bigeyes


----------



## Nightfall (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil Dario ! Was für ein Ausnahme Fisch ! :m 



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Aber die werden richtig groß. Fishbase sagt 2m und 50kg. 30kg ist etwas, was du auch noch irgendwo finden wirst denke ich.



Ich stimme zu , die wenigen ganz grössen Fische die ich gesehen habe (live oder auf Photos) waren um die 15-20 Kg. Die durschnittsgrösse ist um die 5-10.

Ich kenne von nur ein Fisch von 30 Kg von Stelios Kostoglou, gefangen in Santorini und ist das Offiziel bestätigt Harpoon Weltrekord : http://ypovrixio-kinigi.blogspot.de/2012/01/30kg.html

Nochmals dickes Petri ! :vik:

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## glavoc (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fish of a Lifetime!!! Wow - was ein Brett!!! Sauber!! Gaaannz dickes Big Up!!! Bravo Dario!!
Junge juge, was kommt da noch...? Der 200kg Thun?? 
lg
|wavey:
Dickes Petri auch an Broki - der fischt vom Ufer!! Sehr nice!!
#6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja kommt bestimmt noch was oder?
Du hälst dich ja immer sehr bedeckt  .


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich mach dann mal weiter mit meinem Bericht. Wie bereits eingänglich erwähnt, sollte der Dienstag auch gut sein. Jetzt ist es folgendermaßen gewesen: Palometta wäre ja wahrscheinlich drin, gute Chancen. Aber wir haben am Montag Abend fast 2 Stunden damit zugebracht ewig viel davon einzufrieren. Will die Fische die ich dann fange eigentlich auch essen, noch mehr Palometta wär da irgendwie Verschwendung. #c
Thunfische soll es ja nicht geben, also was machen?

Lass uns Livebait ausprobieren. Wir nehmen das Zeugs zum Tintenfische Angeln mit und starten früh morgens. Je nachdem was wir fangen, fahren wir damit entweder zu unseren Dentexspots am Norfeu oder wir trollen auf Palometta (dafür hab ich auch Köderfische mitgenommen)

Also abends noch die nötigen Dinge vorbereitet um gut Kalmare fangen zu gehen. Außerdem vorbereitet: die neue Jigging Master ThreeKings als kurze Livebaitrute in Kombination mit der 7000er Dogfight. (Ich bin mir bewusst, dass das ein bisschen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen ist |rolleyes ) 

3 Ruten für Kalmare (favorisiert) und Sepia (natürlich auch gern genommen, aber bisher kein Livebaiterfolg damit). 

Am nächsten morgen geht es früh raus. Alles ins Auto laden, Boot dran, ein schnellen Kaffee vorweg und dann im Dunkeln los. Der Bäcker hat natürlich noch nicht offen. Die Spanier fangen nicht so früh an zu arbeiten wie wir Deutschen. 
Im Dunkeln die einzigen an der Slipanlage, zügig also rein. Kalmar muss man mit dem ersten Licht bereits begonnen haben um die besten Chancen zu haben zu dieser Zeit. 
Dass es Sepien und Kalmare gibt, wusste ich übrigens von dem älteren Ehepaar am Vortag, das uns beim Palofang beobachtet hatte. Die hatten 2 oder 3 Sepien, Kalmare sollte es Nachts oder früh morgens geben.  
Also die Köder ausgebracht in rund 14-15m Tiefe. Irgendwann beißt bei meinem Papa der erste an. Leider die Spezies die wir jetzt am wenigsten gebrauchen können. Ein rel. kleiner Krake hat sich schön eingehakt. Nach Schwierigkeiten beim Abmachen releasen wir diesen wieder. Er schwimmt freudig zum Grund und beißt hoffentlich nicht direkt wieder an. 
Dann rel. zügig wieder etwas: ein Kalmar holt mein Papa an die Oberfläche. Ich kann sicher keschern und die Sotos-Box wässern. Somit wäre der erste Livebait schonmal safe. Aber mit nur einem rüber fahren ist rel. heikel. Kann schnell aus sein. 
Ich verliere dann noch einen eindeutigen Kalmar Biss #q ehe bei meinem Papa nochmal ein leichtes Gefühl ihn dazu veranlasst mal hochzuholen. Eine ganz kleine Sepia hält sich ganz vorn am Köder fest, springt vorm Kescher ab doch Darionello ist zur Stelle und Keschert den 2. Livebait. Dann folgt leider kein weiterer Kalmar oder anderer Tinti. 

Während ich noch einpacke, montiert mein Papa auf glaze um und fängt beim ersten Wurf einen ganz kleinen Pagell. Den nehmen wir auch mal mit, funktioniert sicher auch auf Denton. 

Die beiden Tintenfische und der Fisch werden in eine Wanne mit Wasser gesetzt. Jetzt kommt die erste Probe für unseren batteriebetriebenen Sprudelstein. Rein damit und auf gehts! 

Mit meinem langsamen Bötchen dauert das natürlich etwas länger, aber wir kommen schlussendlich mit lebenden Köderfischen am Spot an. Es sind nicht ideale Bedingungen, leichter Wind aus Nord ist entgegen der Vorhersage allzeit präsent. 

Der Kalmar wird flott montiert und hinterlässt selbstverständlich noch Tinte auf meinem Boot. Dann gehts ab zum Grund mit ihm und er darf auf seinen Sensenfisch warten. Da es nicht felsig ist, wird es wenn dann wohl ein Dentex sein. Amberjack wäre aber auch was feines.
Nach ca 45min Biss! Bleibt aber nicht hängen, mein Papa holt hoch und der Kalmar ist futsch. Wie um uns zu natzen, hat der Übeltätet uns ein Indiz hinterlassen. Am hinteren Haken hängt eine Schuppe, aufgespießt. 100% Dentex... #q:c

Es fing gut an. Jetzt haben wir allerdings keinen Kalmar mehr. Ich werde die Sepia montieren. Die ist allerdings so klein, dass 2 Haken ein bisschen viel des Guten wären. Ich hänge also einfach einen Einzelhaken in den Karabiner ein und steche damit vorne durch den Schulp der Sepia, fertig montiert. 
Ab nach unten mit ihr. Immer fahren, anhalten und warten bis Blei am Grund, weiter fahren, selbes Spiel von vorn. Immer ganz langsam, mit viel Geduld. Sepia hat leider bisher nie funktioniert. #c Aber sowohl bei Sotos wie auch bei Antonello hab ich das schon gesehen. Die bevorzugen jedoch stets Kalmare. Ich fahre einige Zeit, bis mein Papa fragt ob ich nicht mal will. Naja wieso nicht, tauschen wir eben Plätze und ich angel. Er war nie so wirklich begeistert von der Geschichte mit der Sepia weils eben bisher nicht erfolgreich war. Auch zu Zeiten wo Kalmar Erfolg brachte. 
Ich glaub irgendwie doch dran und nach wenigen Minuten habe ich starken Widerstand. Biss? Dann Widerstand weg, ich hole hoch. Felsen oder Fisch? Ich weiß es nicht. Sepia hat zwei Macken in der Haut, was aber nix heißen muss. Wieder runter damit, ok ist unten. Stück fahren, abwarten. Biss!!! Das ist ganz klar ein Fisch. Der hängt! 
Aus ca 40m Tiefe dauert es ein wenig bis ich den Fisch oben habe. Er hat 0,00 Chance gegen die Dogfight+Three Kings. Als er hochkommt sehen wir direkt, ein Dentex wie vermutet. Nicht klein! 
Ich greife ins Vorfach und führe ihn in den Kescher, yessss! Ich hab ne Glückssträhne. Aber definitiv!!! 

Der Dentex ist perfekt gehakt, wunderschön gefärbt und mit 2,5kg nicht der Kleinste. Perfecto! Sepia funktioniert auch #h:g|supergri












Wir entschließen uns den Pagell dann wieder freizulassen. Der ist noch quicklebendig, was es nicht einfacher macht. Wir bauen ab und das Wasser geht über Bord. Dann weist mich mein Papa auf einen Vogel hinter mir hin. Ziemlich groß, sitzt dort in unserer Nähe auf dem Wasser. Mal vorbeischauen, eine Möwe ist das doch nicht, oder? 
Wir fahren hin, nein ist keine Möwe. Ist größer, ein schöner Seevogel mit großem Schnabel. Er sieht aus als habe er einen gebrochenen Flügel, kommt nicht weg. Doch da glänzt doch was an der Seite. ******* der hängt in nem Köder fest, oder? 




Kann den ja jetzt nicht einfach da jämmerlich verrecken lassen, werden wir mal versuchen ihn einzufangen mit dem Kescher. Für solche Fälle hab ich extra einen Lederhandschuh an Bord. Der erste Versuch wird mit Bissen in den Kescher quittiert, erwischen tu ich ihn nicht. Er kann sich schlecht bewegen. 

Bei der zweiten Anfahrt erwische ich ihn. Er blökt wie verrückt rum und wird mich garantiert beißen wenn ich mich ihm nähere. Er sitz im Kescher auf meiner Bank, den Schnabel weit offen. Ich werf ihm ein Handtuch über den Kopf und er ist ruhig und bewegt sich auch nicht mehr. Top Idee :m

Er hängt in einem fetten Köder (Suzuki 200) mit 3 Drillingen. Ein Drilling im Fuß, einer im Flügel und noch einer in den Federn am Körper. Ich brauche ca 10min um alle so schonend wie möglich zu entfernen. Die ganze Zeit wehrt er sich nicht. Dann hab ich alles raus, Hand weg vom Hals und mal schauen. Langsam hebt sich das Handtuch, er kommt raus. Zack Schnabel auf und blökt rum. Ich will den Handschuh neben ihm greifen, er kriegt Angst und versucht wegzufliegen. Was eine Flügelspannweite! Klappt aber nicht, er stürzt bei mir in den Fußraum. Beißt mich, meine Bank, die Angelruten (hab jetzt nen Schnabelabdruck im Schaum meiner Trollingrute) Ich packe ihn und werfe ihn über Bord, nicht die feine Art. Was sollte ich machen. Er fliegt nicht weg, hoffe er erholt sich. Im Nachgang kann ich sagen, dass er es nicht geschafft hat. War schon zu schwach bzw angeschlagen. Irgendwie eine bittere Pille für mich, hatte ich mich doch so gefreut so einen anmutigen Vogel befreit zu haben. Ich bin dennoch stolz darauf es versucht zu haben und halte euch alle dazu an doch bitte genau so zu handeln. Auch, wenn ihr mal einen Vogel fangt den bitte nicht einfach abschneiden. 
Nunja, Rückfahrt ohne Ereignis. Bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. *Video gibts hier für euch*: https://youtu.be/emDi6GGuAQ4


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau Kay, hast mich grad glatt beim schreiben erwischt. Aber jeder Bericht bedeutet für mich meist Stunden Aufwand mit Videos sichten, schneiden, Bericht schreiben, Fotos und Video hochladen usw usf. Hab jetzt auch Uni und bin von daher mehr eingespannt als letztes mal. 

Wer mal im Facebook nach Iscle Martinez Roig sucht, wird auch bei ihm fette Palometta sehen. Es gibt schon dicke, sind aber die Ausnahme. Von dieser Weltrekordanmelderei halte ich ehrlich gesagt nix. Also mich interessiert es auch eher weniger ob mein Fisch jetzt groß oder größer als der von jemand anderem ist. Fakt ist: die wenigsten melden ihre Fische an. Man hat auch absolut nix davon. Und ob jetzt beim Spearfishen eine 5kg vorbeischwimmt oder eine 30kg, das ist reine Glückssache. Mit Können hat das nix mehr zu tun oder? Wie soll man an so einem Fisch vorbei schießen :q
Also soviel zu Weltrekorden. Fakt ist und bleibt, Palometta werden groß. Sie sind aber leider auch selten. 

Zeig mir den, der einen 200kg Thun an einer Spinrute rausholt. :vik:

PS: Zu meinem Bericht, gehe ich richtig in der Annahme dass es sich um einen Basstölpel handelt?


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht. Soviel Herzblut, echt und unverfälscht, tut gut!


----------



## Krallblei (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh das riecht wieder nach Dentex mit Salzkruste|supergri|supergri|supergri

Danke für den Bericht Dario


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Oh das riecht wieder nach Dentex mit Salzkruste|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Danke für den Bericht Dario



ja, und ich find es reicht jetzt mit seiner anglerquälerei.

petri, ist der blanke sehnsuchtsvolle 'neid' #6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario alles chic, hast ja Zeit. 
Glückwunsch zum Dentex ( so einen will ich auch  ).

Lob !!! Die Aktion mit dem Vogel fand ich gut.


----------



## ulfisch (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch mal Petri Dario.
Gute Aktion mit dem Vogel, schade das er es nicht geschafft hat.

Deswegen gibt es bei mir nix großes, die kommen gar nicht über Barcelona hinaus|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne Benny nicht Salzkruste. Filet und Suppe aus Kopf/abfilettierter Gräte. 2,5kg passt nicht mehr auf mein Blech und kriegen wir zu 3. nicht aufgegessen. 

Ulfisch: doch kommen sie!!! Ich bin ja nördlich von Barcelona :vik: Ich bin aber sicher, die gibts bei dir auch! 

Und Kay, hol dir einen! Black minnoooow.... mein Papa hat damit schon einen von 3 und 4kg geholt. Ich nur den Drachenkopf bisher.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hatte ja schon einen pinkdentex und nen zacki auf bm


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nachdem den nun 2 ersten richtig erfolgreichen Tagen sollte ein ordentlicher Tramuntana kommen. Nächsten Tag also aussetzen. Können wir ein Dentexsüppchen kochen und mal was unternehmen.




Ob der Donnerstag wieder möglich wäre, wir würden es sehen. 

Hab die Zeit zum Beispiel genutzt um mal meine ganzen Tunaköder auf Owner St66 Gr. 1/0 bzw 2/0 umzurüsten. Den Suzuki 200 vom Basstölpel hab ich auch mit neuen Haken ausgestattet. Wäre doch Karma, wenn da mal was drauf beißt. 
Hier mal als Anmerkung, nachträglich zur Popperdiskussion von letztens. Habe meinen 100gr+ Popper mit der 120gr WG Rute werfen und führen können. Der braucht aber sehr viel mehr Druck als die 50gr Popper. Wenn ihr das WG verdoppelt, braucht es eine erheblich stärkere Rute. 

Donnerstag Vormittag sind wir auf den Markt im Nahe gelegenen Figueres gefahren und haben uns mit feinem Obst und Gemüse eingedeckt. Auf dem Rückweg beim Decathlon alle 300gr Bleie gekauft die es gab (nur 2 |bigeyes ) Auf dem Rückweg merken wir es schon, der Wind lässt nach. Zuhause noch eben was gespachtelt und dann alles vorbereitet. Am besten lässt sich jetzt eine Trollingsession auf Palometta probieren. Der Wind schläft ein, strahlend blauer Himmel. Wir kommen um ca 2 Uhr nachmittags aufs Wasser und montieren flott einen Köderfisch. 




Es ist durchaus frisch heute, der Wind von heut und gestern hat es um 5° oder mehr abgekühlt. Ich will zuerst mal einen Tipp von Dieter ausprobieren, wo angeblich Palometta gefangen wurden. Aber dort beißt nix. 
Mit dem gegangenen Wind wird es zügig wolkig. Tiefe Wolken ziehen auf, es wird um 3 schon richtig dunkel. Wir trollen bis zum Sonnenuntergang, frieren uns gewissermaßen den Allerwertesten ab. Nix beißt, wir sehen nur einmal einen kleinen Baitball im Wasser. Tja, haben ja auch genug Palo. Aber was sind wir durchgefroren. Beim slippen packen wir uns soweit ein wie es geht, die Mücken schwirren wie ein Schwarm blutdürstiger Biester um einen rum. Vermutlich weil sie auch blutdürstige Biester sind #q Ganz fies. Im Auto natürlich die Sitzheizung auf max.... wie war das mit den Locations mit 15° im Februar? |bla: Nicht bei uns 

Nächsten Tag soll aber auch wieder gut sein. Dann wollen wir wieder früh morgens starten. Wir werden versuchen Kalmare zu fangen und dann erneut auf Dentex zu gehen. Das ist einfach der beste Speisefisch. Da würd ich mir auch noch 10 Stück von ins Eisfach legen. 

-----
Nächsten morgen früh raus. Diesmal mit 3 Kalmarruten und einer umfunktionierten Jigge, die Livebaitkombo und Thunarute. Wir haben uns diesmal für einen anderen Spot zum Kalmare angeln entschieden, da die abendlichen Lampenfischer immer auf einer tieferen Stelle stehen. Wir starten auf 18m am Ausgang der Bucht und treiben hinaus. 

Dies stellt sich als gute Entscheidung heraus. Es beißen gut Kalmare auch in guter Größe. Eine Sepia können wir dazu erwischen. Wir verlieren weitere Kalmare und auch eine Sepiadoblette. Pech. Aber haben genug. 
Unsere Sotosbox haben wir vergessen, mist. Das ist jetzt die Hardcoreprobe für den Sprudelstein. Er muss 4 Kalmare und 1 Sepia am Leben erhalten in der Wanne. Ohne Sprudelstein oder Wasserwechsel machen die es so vielleicht max 2h mit. Eher nur eine. 

Wir brechen relativ früh auf Richtung Norfeu, nachdem ich während mein Papa grade einen Kalmar fängt den ich Keschern musste mit allen 3 anderen Ruten in einem Fischernetz hänge. Yesss! :m 4 Köder, 3 Bleie weg. Das war teuer...
Danach übergeben wir meiner Mutter die Ruten für Kalamari am Hafen und düsen los. In Falconera mache ich auf ca 40m Tiefe einen Stop, damit wir einmal Wasser wechseln können. Die Kalmare befördern nämlich regelmäßig dieses aus ihrer Wanne hinaus. Sehr lebendig die Biester. 
Ich werfe währenddessen einen Glaze raus und lasse ihn zum Grund sinken. Erster Zug, viel Widerstand dann ab. Grundkontakt. 3-4 Jigger später wieder. Neeee kein Grund! Fisch! Aber fühlt sich so komisch an, fast sie nen Pulpo aber die gehen nicht auf Glaze. Komm, lass es einen Dentici sein. Ich hole hoch und... ein 40er Kalmar hatte Lust auf glaze. Wird gekeschert und kommt direkt in die Kühlbox. Zu groß zum Livebaiten. :m 

Dann an unserm Spot angekommen montiere ich schnell mal einen mittelgroßen Kalmar. Runter damit. Wir probieren es an der selben Stelle wie letztes mal. Jetzt hat mein Papa aber wieder die Angel. Nichts. 
Ich fahre weiter, auf 50-55m dann nach ca 1h ein Kontakt. Hängt aber nicht. Warten noch ab, aber der Fisch nimmt den Köder nicht nochmal. Hochgeholt sehen wir unser Pech. Unserem Kalmar wurden alle Füßchen abgebissen ganz ganz knapp hinterm Haken. Mist. Der ist schonmal hin, aber wenigstens bleibt uns die Tube zum essen. 





Wir montieren einen größeren Kalmar und fahren weiter umher. Dann kurze Aktivität an der Oberfläche vorm Norfeu, Bonitos?! Nur ganz kurz. Kann es nicht sagen. Aber mir waren auch ungewöhnlich viele große Schwärme zwischen 10 und 40m Tief aufgefallen die bei 50-60m Wassertiefe standen. 

Irgendwann gezuppel am Kalmar, denken er schwimmt. Als wir ihn nachher hochholen sehen wir das er wohl das Zeitliche gesegnet hat und dann seine Arme angknabbert wurden von diversem Viehzeugs dort unten. 
Jetzt ist unser kleinster Kalmar dran, dafür muss ich noch ein neues Vorfach vorbereiten. Der funktioniert bestimmt. Mein Papa will an mich übergeben (das ist auf Dauer rel beschwerlich). Wir tauschen und runter mit dem Kalmar zum Grund. Wir fahren ihn ungefähr durch die halbe Bucht. Mein Papa weist mich auf ein Einzelecho bei ca 35m Wassertiefe hin. Man sieht hier fast nie Echos. Wir stoppen hier besonders oft, doch nix beißt. Also weiter fahren und zip zap an meiner Rute. Der Kalmar wurde definitiv attackiert und wieder hängt kein Fisch. Das war 100%ig das gesehene Echo. Der Kalmar ist hin, deutliche Bissspuren zwischen den beiden Haken sind zu sehen. Ach mist. Wir montieren den letzten Kalmar, doch der überlebt sehr lange und wird auch bis zum Schluss nicht gefangen. Wir sahen noch ein weiteres mal eine kurze Aktivität. Aber wieder nicht zu identifizieren was. Kann alles gewesen sein. Von Obladas bis Bonitos. 

Immerhin ein gutes Ergebnis bzgl Tintenfische. Die sind ja auch lecker. Schade nur, dass wir wieder 2 Bisse nicht verwerten konnten. Der Sprudelstein war genial. Die Tiere überlebten ohne Beeinträchtigung über Stunden, top Kauf!


----------



## Krallblei (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schade das keiner hängen blieb#d


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja mein Gott kann ja nicht immer klappen oder? 

Kay, den gibbosus gibts bei uns nichtmal, genauso wie der gestreifte Zacki. Aber nen Zacki, den will ich UNBEDINGT mal fangen :k


----------



## glavoc (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zum Dentex Dario! Hennespower rules!#6
Die abgebissenen Arme rühren vermutlich von dem hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streifenbrasse
Kommt er bei euch in der Bucht vor? Wenn ja, wette ich auf ihn! Kleine(re) Haken in die Arme ist dann die Lösung...
lg & danke für deine Berichte!
#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, 

ich habe gerade die letzten 3 Seiten gelesen und danke dir für die tollen Berichte und Petri zu dem Ausnahmefisch.

Das Video schaue ich mir morgen an.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc Jaja die böse Canthara, wie sie bei uns heißt, gibt es und die war das auch. Da stimm ich dir zu. Die sind da schmerzfrei. Ist ein guter Speisefisch, hab aber erst eine beim Jiggen gefangen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob sie einen lebenden Kalmar der Größe angegriffen hätten, schätze er war schon tot. Haken in die Füßlein ist keine Option... Der erste wo die Füße fehlten war was großes, die waren mit einem Bissen weg. 

So nun soll es abschließend meinen vorerst letzten Bericht geben. 

Nach dem Lifebait Tag sollte der Samstag nochmal richtig gut werden. Wenig Wind, ideale Bedingungen. Wir überlegten was wir denn nun machen sollten. Thun fällt raus, da gibt es nix. Am erfolgversprechendsten sind wohl Trolling auf Palometta oder Livebaiten. Wir würden eher nochmal Trolling bevorzugen. Nicht ganz so früh aufstehen und Chance auf schöne Fische. Außerdem kann man auf Palometta nur in wenigen Zeiten sinnvoll angeln. Also machen wir das.

Ich stehe ja in stetem Austausch mit meinen spanischen Mitanglern aus Olot. Ich erzähle ihnen was lief und bekomme prompt ein Bild von Ivan weitergeleitet. Er war heute mit Albert unterwegs und von 2 Booten fingen sie jetzt Achtung ZEHN große Bonitos |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes 
Ich hab sofort Ivan angeschrieben. Ist nicht wahr man wir baden Kalmare und paar Kilometer weiter ziehen sie einen Bonito nach dem nächsten raus! :c:c:c Ich gönne ihnen natürlich jeden Fisch, ich will jetzt aber auch Bonitos fangen. Vermute dass die Bonitos an der Oberfläche waren, Ivan klärt mich auf und gibt mir Tipps. #6 Die Bonitos waren also eher nicht oben. 
Er erzählt mir aber nebenher auch noch was anderes was ich hier mal einbringen mag, denn es kann jeden betreffen. Die hatten etwas mehr Wind und Welle als wir und Ivan war allein in seinem Boot. Mit Speed über eine Welle und ihn hats vom Boot geschmissen. Kein Quickstop am Körper. Er hat sich noch versucht am Lenkrad festzuhalten und es rumgerissen. Dann lag er da im Wasser, sein Boot zieht mit Speed Kreise um ihn und Albert hat es nicht bemerkt. Er hatte in dem Moment dann wohl verständlicherweise Todesangst. Dann kam sein Schutzengel, ich hab nicht genau verstanden wieso, aber irgendwie hat sein Motor kein Kühlwasser mehr gezogen und sich dann nach 5min wegen Überhitzung abgeschaltet. Er wird den Quickstopp wohl nie wieder nicht dran machen. Da war ganz viel Glück im Spiel! Er wirkte auch echt mitgenommen davon. 

Naja das mit Palo hatte sich dann erledigt. Ich hab natürlich meinem Papa das Bild gezeigt, wurd ja auch von Ivan genau instruiert. Morgen werden wir also mit Jiggingkombos von Cadaques aus starten. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück. 

Flott alles vorbereitet, nur 3 Ruten mitgenommen. Tunakombo und 2 Jiggingkombos. Es ist stockfinster als wir morgens mit Boot hintendran aufbrechen und uns über den Berg machen. Im Auto unterhalten wir uns darüber, dass wir mal wieder was ausloben müssten. Wir loben ganz viel aus. Wir loben immer Cava (spanischen Sekt) aus, immer was edles. 
Ausgelobt werden: 
-Parxet auf Dentex
-Gran Claustro auf Zackenbarsch,
-Parxet Reserva auf 3 Bonitos, wieso lobt der auf drei aus. Lass uns doch mal 1 fangen und uns drüber freune, aber ok.
-Perelada auf nen guten Fang, und was in Es Bar de Dalt trinken gehen auf nen guten Fang. 
Irgendwie so hab ich das jetzt in Erinnerung.

An der Slipanlage angekommen ist es immer noch dunkel. 2 Spanier, die ich nicht kenne, slippen grad ihr Schlauchboot. Wir slippen daneben und sind irgendwie viel schneller als die. Während wir slippen kommt schon ein weiteres spanisches Anglerboot. Klar, Wochenende und gute Bedingungen. In Spanien ist Angeln Volkssport. 

Als wir losfahren ist es noch richtig dunkel. Es wird grad ein bisschen hell. Im Video sieht es viel heller aus als es war. Das heißt ja wohl folgendes: Wir fahren jetzt direkt zur Isla Messina, einer vorgelagerten Inselgruppe und versuchen mit BlackMinnow unser Glück auf einen Mero. Meros sind vorwiegend nachtaktiv. Serviolas lassen sich auch am besten früh morgens fangen.
Mein Papa montiert schonmal BlackMinnows an unsere Ruten. Die Spanier überholen und schließlich mit ihrem natürlich viel schnelleren Schlauchboot. Ich hätt ja auch gern mal ein schnelleres Boot....

Die Messina ist nicht so weit, wir erreichen sie relativ zügig und noch vor Sonnenaufgang. Kurz bevor wir ankommen Aktivität. Da! Bonitos! Oben! Montier Glaze!!! Mein Papa sucht sofort Glaze und montiert den ersten, die Bonitos waren sehr nah und sind schon nicht mehr zu sehen. Ich schnapp mir die Rute und feuer den Glaze trotzdem in die Richtung. Ein paar Züge gejiggt ohne weit absinken zu lassen und baaaam. Was mir da drauf knallt ist ein guter Kämpfer. Die Strömung hier an der Messina ist enorm. Während des Drills treibe ich ca 150m weit parallel zu den Felsen. Ich seh den Grund, darüber der Fisch. Der kämpft gut und nachdem mein Papa das Keschern des Bonitos gleich doppelt versaut klappts dann im dritten Anlauf. Yessss! Erster Wurf, erster Bonito. Ich schicke direkt mal ein Bild an Ivan. Vor Sonnenaufgang, nice. So kann es weitergehen. Der Bonito ist nicht klein und hat einen netten Drill abgeliefert. 




Na geil. Die Bonitos sind weg, bis auf einen in unserer Kühltruhe. Ich will es auf der anderen Seite der Messina nun auf Mero versuchen. Wir haben ja ausgelobt.... 
Wir beackern mit BlackMinnow bei Sonnenaufgang die felsige Zone in ca 30m Tiefe. Kein Biss. 




Dann sehen wir da aber hinter der Messina aktive Seeschwalben. Bonitos wieder da? Hin und nachschauen! 
Wir fahren durch eine Zone mit enormer Strömung und Auflaufwellen. Es gibt hinter der Messina keine Frenzy aber definitiv Baitfish und die Seeschwalben holen sich den. Ein Wurf mit Glaze meinerseits und ein paar Meter später hängt wieder ein Fisch und der saust erstmal davon. Ui ein schöner Bonito, hat besser genommen als der andere. Fisch kämpft nicht schlecht, kommt aber irgendwie an die Oberfläche...der hat zwar Streifen aber auch ne spitze Schnauze. Relativ zügig hab ich den Barracuda, der mal wieder geschlenzt ist, am Boot und im Kescher. Nicht schlecht. Schätze mal der hatte so 1,5kg. Habe ihn nicht gewogen. 




2 Würfe mit glaze und 2 Fische. Die Bilanz kann ich leider nicht mehr halten  Wir beackern jetzt die Messina mit Glazes. Überall und damit meine ich wirklich überall sind Sardinenschwärme. Mal oben, mal auf dem Echo. Quasi überall findet man Ruckzuck Sardinenechos. Irgendwann schlenzen wir auch da mal eine von. 
Wir jiggen vor uns hin, die Boote hier werden mehr und es ist jetzt richtig hell. 2 Kayakfahrer düsen hier auch rum und jiggen sich nen Wolf. 
So nach vielleicht einer Stunde haben mein Papa und ich grad ausgeworfen, als wir auf halber Strecke einen dichten Sardinenschwarm sehen. Wieder reingekurbelt und beide dort rein geworfen. Die Jigs landen platziert dort drin und baaam knallt mir ein Bonito auf den Jig. Mein Papa will reinjiggen und baaaam auch bei ihm einer dran. Meiner ist flott wieder ab, ich jigge weiter und butz hängt wieder einer |bigeyes
Davon gibts jetzt mal keinen Film  War eine lustige Geschichte. Die Kayakfahrer gucken ungefähr so |bigeyes und wir drillen unsere Bonitos. Ich schnapp mir den Kescher und lass meinen Bonito einfach Druck machen. Fahre ihn aus und leg ihn hin. Der Bonito meines Papas kommt relativ zügig, da er die Bremse sehr hart eingestellt hatte. Ich kescher ihn einhändig mit der Rute mit dem Bonito dran in der anderen Hand. Ich übergeb sofort den Kescher und kümmere mich weiter um meinen Bonito. Mein Papa versucht ihn so zügig wies geht aus dem Kescher zu bekommen und schmeißt ihn einfach bei sich in den Fußraum. Jetzt rächt sich die harte Bremse. Der Bonito ist noch grün und wild wie Hölle im Boot. Blutig ist er noch dazu. Mein Bonito kämpft sehr gut und lässt mich einige Minuten kämpfen. Ich gebe zu meine Arme wurden schon müde nach dem ganzen Jiggen und vor allem dem Livebaiten gestern. Dann kommt auch mein Bonito und verschwindet im Kescher. Glaze ist einfach Klasse! Unsere erste Bonitodoblette. Perfekt! Der Parxet ist schonmal fällig  Wir waren die einzigen die da Bonitos gefangen haben... Die Kayakfahrer z.B. haben wir nicht drillen sehen. Tja, wir haben eben den entscheidenden Vorteil: Hennes im Boot! :k




Wir sind unglaublich zufrieden und glücklich. Die Entscheidung nach Cadaques zu fahren war definitiv die richtige! 

Naja die anderen haben von unseren Fängen ja auch Wind gekriegt. Sind viele Boote um die Messina unterwegs. 

Wir müssen erstmal sauber machen und ein Bier trinken. Das Boot war von oben bis unten voller Blut. Der blutige und wilde Bonito hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Erstmal den Fang verstaut nach einer kleinen Fotosession und dann geschrubbt. 
Als das Boot wieder einigermaßen sauber und Bier leer ist, fahren wir wieder ans Geschehen ran. Wir jiggen uns nen Wolf, aber nix will mehr anbeißen. 
Um die Messina fuhr eine geile Robalo umher, die am Downrigger schleppten. Da sie sehr langsam unterwegs waren vmtl Livebait. Geiles Teil, würd ich am liebsten entern! Aber unsere Nussschale fängt eh am meisten. 

Was ist denn da in großer Entfernung vorm Felsen zu sehen, so viele Vögel? Das wird doch wohl keine Bonitofrenzy sein. Wir müssen uns davonstehlen. Gegen die anderen Boote haben wir keine Chance. Wir fahren weg, sind ja nicht schnell. Wir haben nach 5min noch keinen Verfolger und die Frenzy ist noch da. Könnten wir schaffen. Das sind Stresssituationen sag ich euch und dann passiert das Unheil. Ein Boot sieht die Frenzy und knallt den Hebel auf den tisch. Alle anderen Boote hinterher. Und obwohl wir die Frenzy locker 5min eher gesehen haben überholen uns 5 oder 6 Spanierboote in Gleitfahrt. Das hasse ich. Da zeigen sich die Nachteile unseres Bootes maximal. Das find ich richtig bescheiden und ist der Hauptgrund warum ich ein anderes Boot haben möchte. Die Frenzy ist natürlich von den Booten mit Vollgas ruckzuck verscheucht, taucht ab und kommt nicht wieder hoch. Ich fahr auch garnicht erst hin. Wir haben hier keine Chance, das ist frustrierend. Wir fahren die Küste entlang, wenn wir was aufm Echo sehen dann können wirs nochmal versuchen. In einer Bucht sind die Vögel relativ aktiv und einige Kormorane unterwegs. Beim Jiggen verliert mein Papa eine Brasse die bis unters Boot kam. Eine große Oblada oder Sargo. Mist. Eine kurze Aktivität vorm Eingang dieser Bucht wo auch vmtl Bonitos waren wird sofort mit dem Ansausen von drei Booten in Gleitfahrt bestraft. Das ist doch frustrierend am Wochenende. Keine Chance gegen so viel Konkurrenz wenn man nur 6,5kn läuft. 
Uns ist klar, dass wir nur eine Chance haben, wenn wir uns absetzen können. Wir fahren jetzt mal ums Cap Creus rum und gucken auf der anderen Seite. Wir jiggen an einer Felsnase mit Inselchen ein Bisschen. In der Bucht hier ist auch Fisch. Wir sehen dass die Vögel unruhig sind und sehen auch mal was an der OBerfläche. Sehr wenig, sehr kurz. Kein Biss bei uns. Nicht klar ob es Bonitos waren. Also weiter. Am Club Med ausprobieren. Hier fange ich auf einem Plateau zwischen 2 Inseln 2 kleine Serranos die ich release. Einer wird prompt von einer Möwe geklaut  
Ein guter Fehlbiss bei mir bleibt leider nicht hängen. Meine Arme werden immer länger. Ich mach mal ne Pause und ess was zu mittag. Während ich esse sieht mein Papa etwas in einer Bucht. Vögel aktiv, sofort hin! Wir sind hier alleine. In der Bucht war was. Wir warten hier ab, werfen zwischendurch mal aus. Dann in der Mitte ganz klar Bonitos! ein heftiger Platscher war auch dabei, ein Thun? Kann sein, mein Papa hats nicht gesehen weil es in seinem Rücken war. Sofort hin und die glazes reingefeuert. Fische schon wieder weg, kein Biss. Wir warten und warten. Hier hätten wir es für uns. Dann endlich nach vermutlich über einer halben Stunde in der Bucht bildet sich eine Frenzy. Nicht weit von uns, hin! Nach einer Minute können wir werfen und feuern unsere Glazes raus. Direkt bügel zu und unter der Oberfläche hersausen lassen. Biss! Ich sehe den Bonito in einer Welle wie er wegschwimmt. Nach ner halben Minute oder so schlitzt er aus. Mein Papa hat seinen Wurf geopfert um den Drill zu filmen. Der Beschluss ist jetzt nur naheliegend, dass wir anwerfen anstatt zu filmen. Maximale Wurfzahl, solange die Fische eben oben sind. Bonitos haben ein hartes Maul, glaube die Gefahr, dass der Haken nicht gut sitzt ist relativ hoch. Hier kommt nix mehr hoch. Ich fange noch ein kleines Petermännchen beim Jiggen aber das soll es sein. Wir schleppen mal bisschen den Suzuki200 durch die Bucht aber nix. Dann sehe ich in einer Bucht weiter Möwen. Alle Möwen von den felsen starten und fliegen dort hin. Hin da! Wir sind die einzigen die es anfahren. Dann passiert es wieder, aus enormer Entfernung sichten die Spanier es und hauen den Hebel auf den Tisch. 200m davor überholen sie mich. Sie werfen dann mit allem scheiß die Frenzy an und vertreiben sie. Beißen tut bei ihnen nix. Eine White Shark saust hier auch noch umher. Ich bin frustriert wegen unseres enormen Geschwindigkeitsnachteils. Hier wäre sonst viel mehr drin. Aber so hauen wir hier wieder ab. Haben keine Chance gegen die schnellen Boote. Eigentlich können wir ja auch zufrieden sein. Umrunden das Cap und fahren Richtung Messina. Dann sehe ich nochmal einen Haufen Möwen und ein Boot da. Wir fahren mal hin, doch dort ist keine Frenzy mehr. Die auf dem anderen Boot winken uns zu sich. 3 Mannen auf einem schwarzen Schlauchboot. Erste Frage: seid ihr Amigos von Pep ... Ja klar  Ich kenn die zwar nicht, aber sie sind auch aus Olot und kennen mich. Wieso das wohl |kopfkrat Sie haben hier grad einen Bonito gefangen. Tja wir haben 3.... #6
Die dampfen irgendwann wieder ab, aber wir versuchen es hier noch ein bisschen. Uns es zahlt sich aus. Erneut formiert sich eine fette Frenzy unweit von hier. Wir sind die einzigen und "sausen" dort hin. Die Bonitos springen auf einer Fläche von 25mx25m oder so. Also echt ordentlich. Ich feuere meinen Glaze perfekt in den mittleren Herd wo man die Sardinen richtig springen sieht. Ich mache direkt den Bügel zu und hab jetzt schon einen Bonito dran. Mein Papa filmt diesmal nicht und versucht auch einen zu erwischen. Wir waren vor dem Spanierboot da was angesaust kommt und haben auch direkt Erfolg. Doch die Frenzy bleibt noch ein bisschen, sodass Ralf 3 Würfe machen kann. Kein Biss. Wir stehen mitten drin. Ich hab ja einen dran und drille ihn mit erhobener Rute. Direkt zeigt sich mein Pech. Eine dämliche Möwe fliegt in meine Schnur und stürzt ab. Sie hat sich verheddert. Jetzt kriegt sie vermutlich Panik, denn sie hängt wie ein Schwimmer zwischen mir und meinem Bonito. Der zieht mächtig an ihr, aber nicht mehr an mir. Ich ziehe nur die Möwe näher- der Bonito versucht derweil nach unten zu kommen. Die Möwe geht fast unter, versucht sich irgendwie oben zu halten und verschwindet schon mit den Flügeln unter Wasser. Peng und sie fliegt weg, abgerissen. Mistvieh, am liebsten würd ich sie jetzt abknallen. Was ein Pech. Der Bonito hat nur noch maximal an der Möwe gezogen und so natürlich unreguliert zu viel Kraft für meine Schnur aufgebracht. Wär mal die doofe Möwe nicht gewesen. 

Es sollte noch mehrere kleine Frenzys geben um die wir uns mit den beiden Spaniern von heute morgen einen erbitterten Kampf leisten. Sie sind schneller, fangen aber auch nicht mehr als nix. Letztendlich gehen wir beide leer aus obwohl wir noch Chancen hatten. Die haben mich echt extrem genervt. Waren immer da wo wir waren. 

Wir brechen dann irgendwann ab weil unsere Arme schwer wie nix sind und ich ja auch morgen fliege. Sind trotzdem sehr zufrieden, mit einem schnelleren Boot hätte aber noch was dazukommen können. Egal. 3 Bonitos sind im Sack! 






2x 2,5kg und 1x 3,2kg wiegen die Bonitos. Keine schlechten! Das bedeutet noch viel Filettierarbeit und Aufräumen für Abends. Lassen den letzten Abend dennoch gemütlich ausklingen.
Nächsten Tag klingelt um 4:45 der Wecker, wir müssen zum Flughafen fahren. 
Was ein Urlaub. Kaum zu übertreffen. Es gab reichlich Fisch für uns. Fette Bonitos, geiler Denton und der " Fish of a lifetime" hat auch noch gebissen. 5 von 6 Tagen war eine Ausfahrt möglich. Hätte ich SOFORT unterschrieben!

*Das Video ist hier gleich online:* https://youtu.be/GDaliPmk_m8






Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende. Ich koch jetzt Barracuda mit Senfsoße.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#Eine White Shark saust hier auch noch umher#.

Was ist das?

Ansonsten nochmal petri, schöner Bericht.
VG Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geiles Boot.... http://www.whiteshark-boats.com/


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geilo Scorp,
ich liebe die Palamidas/Bonitos schmecken mir mit am besten von den Tuhnartigen.

Wann gehts wieder runter?


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario,Für ne Woche fischen echt top. #6 
Vor allem natürlich die mega Palo.Und noch so schöne Bonitos.
Die kann man übrigens sehr gut von Hand landen.vor der Schwanzflosse fassen ,dann kann sich nichts im Kescher verhaken.
Meinen Glückwunsch nochmal


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Saugeiler Bericht. Einfach super. Danke für die Arbeit.

Muchas gracias Dario.


----------



## Darket (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alter, ich will sofort wieder ans Mittelmeer! JETZT! Ich darf hier nicht lesen!#6


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

stell dich hinten an in der klägerschar. der trööt ist unGUT!


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau Bonitos sind nicht schlecht. Ich mein sie sind nicht die kulinarische Upper Class, aber schon echt lecker. Machen aber einfach saumäßig Spaß an der Spinrute. 
Dieter, lieber Kescher als Handlandung. Dass das geht ist mir schon klar, aber warum sollte ich das machen? Beim Thun machen wir das immer. 

So ich hab euch ja eigentlich genug gequält jetzt. Da gibts aber noch was brandaktuelles. 
Hier waren ja mal Köder von Yokozuna im Gespräch. Günstig und fängig. Der Köder, von dem wir den Basstölpel befreiten, ist auch von Yokozuna. Ein Suzuki 200. Nunja jetzt kommen wir zu dem Punkt wo wir von Karma sprechen müssen.
Mich gerade erreicht, Strand von StPere. Sakura Rute + Red Arc+ Suzuki 200 






Man ist das geil, freu mich wie doof für meinen Papa. Hab grad mit ihm telefoniert. Die ging wohl ab wie Schmitz Katze!


----------



## Krallblei (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gefangen vom Strand aus??


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ganz genau


----------



## Andre´ (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Berichte , danke fürs teilhaben lassen...


----------



## Krallblei (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Spinnfischen vor der Fluvia? Oder im "Delta"

Übel geil. Respekt.

Wie kam er da drauf? Gabs nen Tipp?


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß nicht wo genau, er sagte mir am Strand. Also nicht im Fluss. Obs jetzt an der Mündung war weiß ich nicht.

Naja er hatte Entzug und wollte es auf Wolf probieren. Dass dort auch mal Palomettas stehen ist ja bekannt. Soll ja auch große da Geben :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## glavoc (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Dario,
dicke Petris zu den Palamidas und vor allem an deinen Vater! Auch wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht von dir - Danke!
PS. Klar fressen die Chantaras/Kantar(kroat.) auch lebende Kalamare, egal wie groß...Kantar erreicht ja auch bis 2-3kg Körpergewicht!
Kommt da noch ein Bericht? 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau aber eine Canthara von 3kg wäre dann wieder nicht zu unterscheiden vom Dentex. Fakt ist: wir werden nie erfahren ob der Kalmar da schon tot war. Ist auch egal. 

Also ich hab nichts mehr zu berichten, höchstens wenn mein Papa noch etwas fängt. Vermute mal, dass es jetzt hier erstmal mau wird mit Berichten.


----------



## glavoc (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schade... dann wollen wir doch sehn, was dein alter Herr noch so rauszaubert 
lg


----------



## Krallblei (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Winter...

Werd im Dezember über Ägypten schreiben.. aber nicht hier in diesem Thread.

ABER: Vielleicht gibts Januar was über Gran Canaria hier.. Mag zum Küstenspinnen auf Atlantischer Bonito, Barracuda und Blue.
So Gott will|rolleyes


----------



## broki (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ABER: Vielleicht gibts Januar was über Gran Canaria hier.. Mag zum Küstenspinnen auf Atlantischer Bonito, Barracuda und Blue.
So Gott will|rolleyes[/QUOTE]



Hasts wohl nicht so mit Geografie was?

Petri dir und deinem Vater Scorp..
Sehr schöner Bericht..


----------



## Krallblei (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ah scheixxe ja|sagnix

:q:q:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du kannst uns ja dann mitteilen falls es was über Außermittelmeerische Angelei zu berichten gibt  Z.B. Geschlenzte Kamele in Ägypten :g

Mal gucken in wie weit mein Papa noch angeln geht. Der macht allein nur das nötigste um die Sucht zu stillen |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß nicht viel. Nur: *Er hat es wieder getan* 

Babypalo, mit DonBelone gefangen, aber im Rücken gehakt.


----------



## glavoc (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri an den Herrn Papa!! Aber ich sagte es ja bereits, da kommt noch was nach Dario  ....
& ganz ohne Hennes^^ 
dir & allen lg und viel Petri


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri an deinen Vater#6 Vom Ufer aus hat er dir jetzt einiges voraus :q


----------



## Krallblei (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guter Mann:m

Wieder Pere?


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau von Land aus das hab ich echt noch nicht raus, da hat er mir einiges voraus. Im Gegensatz zu mir hatte er ja auch schonmal einen Wolf dran. 

Wieder Pere, in einer Bank aus Lisas (Meeräschen)

@glavoc: Den Hennes immer im Herzen


----------



## glavoc (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...aktuell ist der 1.Effzeh ja auf Rang 9...ihr jedoch langt zu, als würde Köln gegen Bayern 8:1 gewinnen  ^^ - Reschpäggt sagd do dr`Schwob `!


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Papa war heute dort zum Störche gucken, ohne Angel. Er sagte, dass er wieder kleine Palos gesehen hat.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja heute letzter Tag, morgen kommen die beiden wieder heim. Aber wenn da doch noch Palos sind, warum nicht probieren. Pep mit seinem Boot dort geschneidert, mein Papa wieder zugeschlagen. 





Gefangen mit Crazy SandEel in Rosa. Catch and Release. 

Manmanman ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## glavoc (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hehe, Petri an deinen Vater, Dario!


----------



## ulfisch (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Fische Petri|supergri


----------



## Krallblei (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#6#6#6

Manoman

Frau mag nicht Ende Oktober nach Spanien|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also Glückwunsch, schöne Fische und zum Ende noch mal Bilder.
Herbst scheint immer ganz gut zu gehen.

@ Krallblei war da nicht mal was mit Frau eintauschen gegen Bonito .


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Werde am Samstag mal nach Magdeburg fahren - Meeresangeltage - vielleicht gibts da auch was fürs Mittelmeer.
TackleKing stellt auch aus.


----------



## Krallblei (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja da war mal was 

Mag auf die Atlantikinseln im Januar. Bonitios sollen da gut gehen. Paar Tage ohne Hotel einfach leben und den ganzen Tag fischen.....

Hoffe Sie gönnt mir das 

PS:

Alles ohne Planung grad.. in 5 Wochen gehts ans Rote Meer Meer Ägypten... bin im Kopf grad da|uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Oktober ist mir der liebste Monat. Grade in die Urlaubsplanung für nächstes Jahr geguckt was so geht. Dummerweise hat mein Papa immer genau im Oktober eine Veranstaltung um die er nicht drum rum kommt. Die ist echt kacke!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@krallblei, ja deine Planung find ich schon interessant. Ägypten wird auch verfolgt, bin echt gespannt.

@Dario, wird schon irgendwie klappen mit Oktober. Wobei September auch schon gut ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mag sein, war noch nicht im September unten. Ist Mahizeit. Aber Oktober ist besser. Ich will im Oktober, am liebsten vom ersten bis zum 31.


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wer möchte das nicht:l


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wohl wahr Benny :q:k 

Mal gucken was ich so hinbekomme. Bin ja auch über Weihnachten schon wieder unten. Zeit für Tintenfische. Ivan hat ja aber auch letztes Jahr einen BFT von ca 80kg gefangen am 24.12. Vermutlich sein größtes Weihnachtsgeschenk bisher  Apropos, Ivan hat auch am Wochenende neben 2 Bonitos einen fetten Dentex von etwas über 5kg gefangen. #6


----------



## Snakesfreak (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So nach langem hin&her und Problemen mit der Verfügbarkeit steht nun eine Spinnrute auf Mallorca für mich in der Wohnung bereit und wartet nun auf ihren Einsatz.
Es ist die MAJOR CRAFT SOLPARA SPS-962M 2.90M -42g WG geworden.

Die Reviews, die man finden konnte waren alle recht positiv. Zumindest auf WoBa.
Jetzt wo das geklärt ist, werde ich mir noch ein paar Minnows und Topwater Köder besorgen und ich hoffe, dass ich dann Anfang Januar einen schönen Bericht mit ein paar Bildern liefern kann.


----------



## Krallblei (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das hoffe ich auch. Wünsch Dir guten Fang.

PS:

Fang gut und berichte gut woher.. Ich weiss noch nicht genau wohin im Januar.

Viel Erfolg

PPS: Heute neue Rute eingetroffen..Eine Spinn mit 3.15m, hab damit fast soweit geworfen wie mit meinen Brandungsangeln mit 4.5m:vik:

und das mit 25 Gramm Ködern


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann hoffe ich mal dass sie dich nicht enttäuscht die Rute. Prinzipiell habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Major Craft gemacht und auch gutes darüber gehört. Nur Jesus hat seine alle zerdengelt, weil die bisschen empfindlicher auf Stöße reagieren als andere. 

Benny, was hast du dir besorgt? Wenn du dir ein Boot anschaffen willst dann nimm besser kürzere Ruten.


----------



## Krallblei (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich Idiot hab aus Spanien nur eine kurze Spinn mitgenommen für Ägypten.
Es ist eine Lars Hansen Meerforellenrute. Extrem leicht und wie gesagt damit lässt sich übel weit werfen.

Ich sammel hat gerne


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm. Mal sehen ob sie dir was taugt. Ich brauch nur 5 Ruten für alles eigentlich. Eine Trolling, eine Tuna, eine Jigging, eine Livebait und theor. eine fürs Spinnen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute schon ein paar Köder besorgt... Alle aus der Wühlkiste.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Heute schon ein paar Köder besorgt... Alle aus der Wühlkiste.



Ich war auch gestern wieder im Internet shoppen |sagnix 

Bei waveinn gibts den Glaze nicht mehr, kennt jemand noch ne günstige Bezugsquelle in Deutschland?


----------



## Mett (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @FR33
> Danke für den Tipp die SPRO Golbetrotter mit 2,4 m und 25 - 60 g WG scheint ganz gut zu passen.
> 
> Bei der Rolle geht es mir gar nicht um die Salzwasserverträglichkeit damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme da ich immer alles mit Süßwasser spüle.
> ...



Da ich nach wie vor noch nichts eingekauft habe und der nächste Angelausflug nach Spanien näher rückt habe ich nochmal durchgesehn was ich mir nun für eine Spinnkombo zusammenstelle.

Ich habe noch zwei Angelrollen aus langjährigen Familienbesitz gefunden die super gegpflegt sind:
http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/supra-40.html
Was haltet ihr davon die zum spinnen zu verwenden ?

Außerdem musste ich feststellen das die geplante Savage Gear Roadrunner XLNT2 8' 243cm 20-80g grad schwer um einen vernüftigen Preis zu bekommen ist.
Hat wer einen Einkaufstipp ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich denke für dieses Schätzchen wird dir hier keiner einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben. Mir scheint aber, dass sie keine sonderlich hohe Übersetzung hat. Das ist schon ein Faktor, hängt aber natürlich auch von der Rolle ab. 
Was mir daran gefällt ist, dass sie nur 2 KL hat. Nicht dieser Wahn mit ich brauch 12 KL usw.

Ich würde dir max. 0.15er Braid empfehlen. 0.20er ist zu viel.


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario

Auf die Schelle nur den gefunden: 

http://www.tackle-import.com/Hart-Glaze
http://www.ebay.de/itm/LEURRE-DE-PECHE-JIG-HART-GLAZE-Modele-40G-ROSE-/161756973746
http://m.pecheur.com/de/de/verkauf-angeln-meeresangeln-meereskoder-spinn-jigs-hart-1951,235,0,0.html


----------



## u-see fischer (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> ....Ich habe noch zwei Angelrollen aus langjährigen Familienbesitz gefunden die super gegpflegt sind:
> http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/supra-40.html
> Was haltet ihr davon die zum spinnen zu verwenden ?.....





scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich denke für dieses Schätzchen wird dir hier keiner einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben. .......



Nö, sind auch nichts, für einen schmalen Taler würde ich die zur Entsorgung abnehmen.  |bigeyes

Ansonsten:



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Unangefochtener Laufleistungs Spitzenreiter  in meinem Rollenpark, ist eine 1983 zugelegte Shakespeare Sigma 050....
> ....Läuft übrigens immer noch wie am ersten Tag,da wackelt und rasselt (bis auf die Klinkensperre￼) nix dran.......





Andal schrieb:


> Shakespeare Rollen aus dieser Zeit wären aber auch  um ein Haar daran Schuld gewesen, dass die Firma komplett vom Markt  verschwunden wäre. Die gingen einfach nicht kaputt und somit war ein  Nachkauf auch hinfällig. Hab selber noch eine 2430 - unkaputtbar. Ebenso  eine Quick 550 und zwei Mitchell 300A. Die müsste man schon in Salz  vergraben, oder mit dem Panzer überrollen.



Ansonsten ist die Übersezung für die Kunstköderangelei auf Warmwasser-Meeresräuber schon etwas gering. Auch würde das "geklicker" beim Spinnangeln auf dauer störend sein. Auf meiner Brandungsrute versieht eine 060 Sigma immer noch ihren Dienst, da stört das klickern nicht so.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:q:q:q 

9 oder 10 € für nen Glaze. Die haben doch den Schuss nicht gehört. Ich kauf nix über 6€! Kostet bei meinem Tackledealer in Spanien 5,71€.


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry, Sorry! 

Hab halt nur die gefunden...


----------



## Mett (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die Übersezung für die Kunstköderangelei auf Warmwasser-Meeresräuber schon etwas gering. Auch würde das "geklicker" beim Spinnangeln auf dauer störend sein. Auf meiner Brandungsrute versieht eine 060 Sigma immer noch ihren Dienst, da stört das klickern nicht so.



Das Geklicker lässt sich bei der Rolle ganz leicht über einen kleinen Hebel abschalten.

Was ich mir so durchgesehen habe fangen die Übersetzungen bei den in online Shops angeführten Rollen ja bei 4,51:1 an und meine hätte 4,8:1 oder passt einfach das Einsatzgebiet dafür nicht ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eigentlich ist das ja auch keine eindeutige Größe. Man müsste den Schnureinzug/Umdrehung wissen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat z.B. meine Biomaster eine deutlich höhere Übersetzung. Hab das aber auch grad nicht im Kopf.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Das Geklicker lässt sich bei der Rolle ganz leicht über einen kleinen Hebel abschalten.....



Damit hast Du dann aber auch die Rücklaufsperre ausgeschaltet.

Wie gesagt, die Rollen sind nahezu unkapputbar, vergraben in Salz bei kostanter Wässerung oder überrollen mit Panzer könnte bei den Rollen zu Beschädigungen führen.

Aufgrund der geringeren Übersetzung und des daraus resultierendem geringeren Schnureinzug muß Du halt deutlich schneller kurbeln. Wenn die Rolle ausschließlich im Urlaub (1x pro Jahr für ca. 2-3 Wochen) gefischt werden soll, würde ich wohl auch keine neue/spezielle Rolle für die Meeresangelei kaufen. Falls die schnelle kurbelei auf Dauer störend wird, kannst Du dir immer noch später eine schnellere Rolle kaufen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario
ja habe ich gesehen glaze gibt es nur noch Restbestände in 80 Gramm.

http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik/katashi-katashi-flash-jig-40/601216/p

Ist genau wie der Glaze nur ohne Haken, 4,95. 
Ich nehme hier die Haken von den Köder, wo ich welche getausche habe. Bzw. Owner.
gruß Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Unterschätz das mit dem schneller Kurbeln nicht!!!!!!

Ja den letzten 60er hab ich gekauft  Auf meine Anfrage ob die nachbestellt werden habe ich eine Computerantwort bekommen. Großes Kino, tradeinn #d
Kauf mir lieber die Glaze mit Haken, macht preislich keinen Riesen-Unterschied und ich weiß dass sie funktionieren. Glaze original ist ja auch nicht teuer.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,

ist der gleiche Köder, vielleicht soger die gleiche Gussform.

Gegenfrage, günstige Adresse für Blackminnow 160 200 in Deutschland?

KurzInfo war ja bei der Meeresmesse. Etwas zu norwegenlastig aber sonst ganz gut.
Stand von TackleKing und JiggingMaster waren gut. Interessant waren die Mini Jigruten und die Rollen dazu ( Jigging UL). Hatten aber beide (alle) ein eingeschränktes Programm dabei.
Keine Wobbler keine Popper.
PS. Messepreise teilweise höher als bei Onlinebestellung  .


----------



## Mett (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Unterschätz das mit dem schneller Kurbeln nicht!!!!!!



Das ist ja so meine Befürchtung aber gibts was brauchbares im unteren Preissegment ?

Ich wollte ja für Rute und Rolle unter 200 € bleiben, nun kommt mir die Rute schon auf 120,- deshalb wollte ich bei der Rolle sparen und wenn ich wirklich Geschmack am Spinnen gefunden habe eine bessere Rolle dazu kaufen. Schnur kommt ja sowieso auch noch dazu.



> Damit hast Du dann aber auch die Rücklaufsperre ausgeschaltet.



eben nicht für das Klickern hat die Version einen eigenen Hebel,
aus der Beschreibung (link im vorigen Post):

_"*Interessant ist auch ein Umleghebel  am Gehäuse, mit welchem man das Geräusch beim Gang ein- oder  ausschalten konnte. Allerdings gibt es diese Rollen (außer das Modell  060) auch ohne diesen Hebel."*_


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ist den mit der Penn Battle? Liegt so um die 80€ und ist sehr robust und sollte Salzwasser ab können!


----------



## broki (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kauf dir die penn sargus. Beste preis/leistung..


----------



## Krallblei (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Rollen von Penn kenn ich leider nur vom Sehen.

Ich hab mir im Mai ne Daiwa Megaforce 4000A gekauft. Glaub um die 60 Euro.

Im Mai Spanien war das eine meiner meinstgenutzen Rollen am Salzwasser. Am letzten Tag hat sie mir ein Fisch mit der Rute ins Meer gezogen und lag dort bestimmt 1 Minute. Voller Sand voller Wasser. 
Danach nicht geputzt sondern nur abgeblasen und eingepackt.. habs dann vergessen und die Rolle erst wieder August in die Hand genommen.. August Spanien wieder dauert mit der Rolle am Strand gefischt.. ständig Wasser abbekommen als ich mit der Wathose in der Brandung stand. Danach nur mit Druchluft abgeblasen. September Spanien jeden Tag eine Woche lang mit der im Wasser gestanden.. nachm Urlaub wieder nur abgeblasen und bissl Öl ans Röllchen getan.
Gestern war ich mit ihr am Rhein unterwegs des Ding dreht sich noch fast besser als am ersten Tag..
Heute Mittag bissl auseinander geschraubt 0,0 Rost. Nix.. des Fett sah auch noch super aus!

Daiwa Megaforce 4000A


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin mit meiner 4000er Battle super zufrieden, Fische damit immer auf Hecht (hier, in Schweden, am Bodden), pilken auf Dorsch und Platte und spinnen in Kroatien (5 Wochen) 
Sie läuft und läuft und läuft seit Jahren! Und sie wird wirklich hart ran genommen und benötigt wenig Pflege. 
Werde sie auch mit nach Malle nehmen um sie da zu lassen, den da weiß ich was ich an der Rolle habe.

Bin schon gespannt auf die Battle II wird nächste Woche bestellt! :vik:


----------



## Mett (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch für die vielen Antworten,
also meine Kombo würde dann wohl so aussehen:

SavageGear Roadrunner XNLT2 WG 20-80g
Penn Battle 2 - 2000
Berkley Fireline Blaze orange 0,17mm / 10,2kg


Ich hätte bewusst die Penn Battle 2000 genommen, da die doch um fast
100g leichter ist und noch immer über 200 Meter von der 0,17 fasst.

Spricht etwas gegen diese Zusammenstellung bzw. würdet ihr was optimieren ?


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich finde die 2000 etwas klein an der 80g Rute... Ist aber nur mein persönlicher Geschmack. Ich mag das wenn die etwas Gewicht haben. 
Kann mich halt nicht so mit diesem Leichtbau Konzept anfreunden. 
Aber an sich wirst du wohl mit der Battle alles richtig machen.


----------



## Mett (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|kopfkrat tja wieder eine Frage mehr ...
Ich dachte ja die Kombo sollte so leicht sein wie möglich,
jetzt stehe ich vor der nächsten Unsicherheit ....

Die Rollen in der oberen Preisklasse haben meist um die 260g, 
und das bei den 4000er Modellen. #c

Schnurlänge von 200m + sollte ja mehr als ausreichen


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nimm 0,14er Geflecht, reicht völlig. 

Zu den Rollen kann ich nix sagen. Ich hatte lange eine RedArc fürs Spinnen und die war schon was Preis Leistung betrifft ziemlich gut. Wurde nur einmal gespult...


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das mit dem Gewicht der Rolle hat auch viel mit der Balance nachher zu tun. Ist die Kombo schlecht balanciert ist das ermüdend und unangenehm. Manche Ruten haben aber dafür Balancer.


----------



## broki (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nimm dir die asargus!! Sind eh baugleich.. Aber Minimum die 3000, besser die 4000.. Ich angle die 4000 an ner 50g spinne. 
0.15er geflecht reicht 0.17 geht auch. Meine Meinung..


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry broki, aber das ist ein Irrtum. 1. hat die Battel ein Kugellager mehr und 2. das ist viel wichtiger die Penn HT 100 Bremse mit Karbonscheiben. Die Sargus hat nur Filzscheiben die weniger lange halten und bei harten Drills kaputt gehen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ulfisch (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Ich finde die 2000 etwas klein an der 80g Rute... Ist aber nur mein persönlicher Geschmack. Ich mag das wenn die etwas Gewicht haben.
> Kann mich halt nicht so mit diesem Leichtbau Konzept anfreunden.
> Aber an sich wirst du wohl mit der Battle alles richtig machen.



Die Roadrunner ist bei 250 Gr. Ausbalanciert, das packt die Penn locker|supergri


----------



## broki (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Sorry broki, aber das ist ein Irrtum. 1. hat die Battel ein Kugellager mehr und 2. das ist viel wichtiger die Penn HT 100 Bremse mit Karbonscheiben. Die Sargus hat nur Filzscheiben die weniger lange halten und bei harten Drills kaputt gehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter




In erster Linie ist es ein Irrtum das mehr Kugellager für mehr Qualität stehen.. 
Dazu besteht der grösste Unterschied von der Battle zur Battle II darin das bei Letzterer keine E-Spule mitgeliefert kommt. 
Bremsscheiben sind ein Argument.
Also wennschon Battle die Erstausführung oder Sargus und dann nötigenfalls Bremsscheiben wechseln.. 
Ist nur meine Meinung aber Rolle ohne E-Spule gibts bei mir nicht. 
Übrigens ist es nicht wirklich sinnvoll eine Rute über die Rolle auszugleichen. Aber auch da gibts geteilte Meinungen..

Ich fische beide (Sargus und Battle)
Meine Empfehlung: egal welche, aber in 4000er Grösse

|wavey: gruss broki


----------



## glavoc (11. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

muss meine Penn Conflict 3000 jetzt auch mal loben. Nehme die zum Küstenspinnen. Hab sie einst bei ebay für <80€ geschossen. Macht 89cm pro Kurbelumdrehung. HT 100 Carbonbremse arbeitet sehr schön.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Sache mit den Kugellagern stimmte ich zu 100% zu. Habe mal an der RedArc ein kaputtes KL gehabt und es einfach gegen ein anderes aus der Rolle getauscht. Die haben da nichtmal ne Funktion, die sind einfach nur da. Die Rolle war dann wieder 1a, hab aber nachher noch ein neues reingemacht. Kein Unterschied. 

Karbonbremsscheiben sind schon zu bevorzugen. Kannste aber auch einfach selber tauschen.


----------



## Mett (11. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr fein, ich danke euch #v

Bestellung ist raus und Anfang 2016 wird getestet !!

bestellt habe ich mir jetzt:

SavageGear Roadrunner XNLT2 WG 20-80g
Penn Battle 2 - 3000
Berkley Fireline Blaze orange 0,17mm / 10,2kg

Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Tests im Jänner


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja da freue ich mich schon auf deinen Bericht |rolleyes

Bei mir ergibt sich evtl nochmal kurzfristig eine Möglichkeit zum Fischen, mal sehen. Ich werd euch dann auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wann gehts den los?


----------



## Mett (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Wann gehts den los?



Ich bin ab 20.1 auf den Balearen unterwegs, aber du meintest sicher scorp :q


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja meinte Dario 

Dir wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Erfolg.
Vergiss die Yokozunas nicht|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir gehts um Freitag.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War jetzt grad 2 Tage unten und auch einen am Fischen mit meinem Papa. Haben uns wieder Operation Mero zugewandt, was aber leider nicht erfolgreich war. Gab letztendlich ein großes Aranya.

Am Samstag ein Sturm gehabt, ist was länger her dass der Trami so stark gepustet hat. Absolute Demonstration von Naturgewalt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier das Trauerspiel der Fehlbisse  

Mich erreichte grade die Nachricht, dass Peps Lieferant keine Glazes mehr liefern kann. Gibt frühestens ab Januar wieder was, eher ab Februar. Mist!


----------



## Mett (26. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist natürlich nicht erfreulich, gibts keine Alternativen ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klar gibts Alternativen, andere Köder. 

Mitm Assisthook muss man abwägen. Man hat mehr Hänger und verliert dann gleich alles. Gleichzeitig hab ich keine gute Bissausbeute damit gehabt und was dann hängen blieb war nix grandioses. Der BM geht natürlich trotzdem kaputt. 
Die größeren Fische würden den BM komplett nehmen, aber ab wann ist ein Dentex jetzt größer? Ich weiß es nicht. 

Heute ist meine Bestellung von waveinn eingetrudelt. Jetzt bin ich schön breit aufgestellt um Tintenfische zu mördern in 4 Wochen |rolleyes


----------



## Snakesfreak (26. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab heute auch bei waveinn bestellt, gibt 15% wenn man als Gutscheincode blackf15 eingibt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab schon vor Ewigkeiten da bestellt, hat nur so lange gedauert bis die geliefert haben. Also mach dich drauf gefasst. 
Hatte aber auch irgendeinen Rabattcode, man findet meistens was.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario
http://www.formulapesca.com/es/señuelos-artificiales/peces-hart/pez-artificial-hart-glaze.html


----------



## Headless86 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf Mallorca konnte ich auf 12cm Gummifischen in blau-weiss Wolfsbarsche nähe Hafen von Porto Colom fangen. Hat wirklich spass gemacht, Bisse kamen meist gegen Abend bis kurz vor Dämmerung.

Etwas anderes habe ich nicht probiert da ich nur Fische beangel die ich auch verwerten kann. Meeräschen habe ich ausserdem eine Menge gesehen, die dann aber auch zu fangen ist so eine Sache wie ihr wisst...


----------



## ulfisch (26. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön Glückwunsch, hast Du die Wobas  über Grund gefangen oder im Mittelwasser?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Headless86 schrieb:


> Auf Mallorca konnte ich auf 12cm Gummifischen in blau-weiss Wolfsbarsche nähe Hafen von Porto Colom fangen. Hat wirklich spass gemacht, Bisse kamen meist gegen Abend bis kurz vor Dämmerung.
> 
> Etwas anderes habe ich nicht probiert da ich nur Fische beangel die ich auch verwerten kann. Meeräschen habe ich ausserdem eine Menge gesehen, die dann aber auch zu fangen ist so eine Sache wie ihr wisst...




Glückwunsch zu den Wölfen.
welche Sorte Gummifisch wenn ich nachfragen darf.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario hier der link zum Artikel über Kroatien. Baby runbow.
http://www.biggame4u.net/show.asp?id=4742&cat=1&language=de
Beste Grüße
Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich will aber den Mangrove Studio |rolleyes Oder beide! ISt ja bald Weihnachten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Scorpion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhcHyEF1sd4 ggf . gegen deine Fehlbisse? Ich meine nach einem Dentex kannste den Black Minnow eh vergessen wenn er am Assist hängt. Einziger Vorteil ist das du den BM nicht wegwerfen musst ohne wenigstens einen Dentex gehakt zu haben... Wieso kannst du keine Black Minnows mehr kaufen? Brauchst du welche?


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habs schon mit Assist gemacht und es ist auch nicht besser. Die Hookupquote dabei ist nicht gut, sie beißen dir den BM trotzdem kaputt und dann hat man noch mehr Hänger. 
Ist ja auch das Prinzip von den Gummiteilen, die musste eben immer nachkaufen. 
Und nach nem Dentex muss der BM nicht hin sein, mitunter merkt der das nichtmal |supergri

Ja Kay coole Sache, wusste nicht, dass die die BFTs auch mit der Spinne fangen in CR


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na erstaunlich, dass man dich mal überraschen kann und du einen Artikel noch nicht kennst.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach da gibts schon einiges. Habe eher dadurch gelernt, dass andere mir was gezeigt haben und mir beigebracht haben. So z.B. mit Tuna.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu Dario einen hab ich noch|wavey:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GURgv1pplbk


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay das ist ziemlich offtopic. Aber ich finde es absolut unverständlich wie die ganzen Veganer den Typen dort haten. Der hat doch keinem Tier was getan, was stimmt mit denen nicht?! 

Montag Klausur, dann sinds nichtmal mehr 2 Wochen bis zum Urlaub. Hab ihn bitter nötig. 

Benny, dir einen guten Flug und einen 2m Aguja |rolleyes 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja war offtopic
aber irre ist das schon. und schöne tiere bei.


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Okay das ist ziemlich offtopic. Aber ich finde es absolut unverständlich wie die ganzen Veganer den Typen dort haten...





Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> ja war offtopic...



und ich mach hier jetzt mal den schluß mit offtopic:
das sind die, wie in dem taz-artikel beschrieben. !taz!, oh wunder...
btw. hab nach dieser tasse gegugelt und danach gegurgelt.
gibt schon stupids...

nicht übersehen: daumendrück zur klausur.
cool baby #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh mann......

Um wieder zum wesentlichen zu kommen. Josep hat jüngst einige schöne Fische gefangen. (http://pescacostabrava.es/) Unter anderem ein Klasse Dentex mit Inchiku. 

Hab ich eigentlich von Sebastian berichtet?


----------



## Krallblei (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sebastian??


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sebastian ist ein Freund aus Ampuria mit einer netten Starfisher. Wir waren schon paar mal zum Fischen draußen. 

Er war jetzt einen Monat unten und natürlich auch Fischen. Habe mich mit ihm kurz auf dem Wasser unterhalten als wir den einen Tag fischen waren.
Neben einem 25kg+ Stachelrochen auf Livebaitsepia hat er 2 Tuna verloren und eine coole nächtliche Begegnung gehabt. 
Er hat viel Nachts geangelt und mit starker Lampe Fische und Tintenfische angelockt. Einen Abend wären auf einmal alle Fische plötzlich aus Lichtkegel und vom Echolot verschwunden. Dann wär eine Stunde nix aufgetaucht, nur zwischendurch mal ein Platschen hörbar gewesen. Dann sah man eine Flosse, er dachte ein Delfin. Doch als da eine zweite Flosse aus dem Wasser kam, konnte das nicht mehr stimmen. 
Dann kam ein Hai von über 2m ( nicht so ein dünner Blauhai, sondern ein dicker) und hat sich wohl für die Livebaits in der Box interessiert. Das Ganze zwischen Fischzucht und Land, also wirklich nicht weit draußen. #t Er meint dass es evtl ein Makohai war, keine Ahnung.

Hat außerdem 2 Wölfe im Kanal gefangen mit kleinen Meeräschen oder so. Tintenfischfischerei läuft wohl ganz gut dieses Jahr.


@Kay 7seas, Smith runboh für 30-35€ irgendwie sowas.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe bei Argeles sur mer einen Blauhai beim Schnorcheln an der Steilküste "getroffen". Der war keine 2m groß, aber erschrocken war ich doch.

Danach habe ich mich erst informiert und erfahren, das doch sehr viele Haiarten sporadisch im Mittelmeer anzutreffen sind.

|kopfkrat  wo ich darüber schreibe, fällt mir auf, das ist über 25 Jahre her|uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vor 25 Jahren... da gabs mich noch garnicht! 

Blauhaie gibt es glaub ich noch mit am häufigsten. Die gehen des öfteren mal an die Angel beim Chummen auf Thunfische. Habe selber auch schon zwei gesehen auf der Hochsee, wovon einer auch min. so lang war wie ich groß bin. Aber die sind eben auch rel. dünn.
Ich finde es aber eigentlich schön, wenn es solche Sichtungen gibt. Es sind tolle und auch wichtige Tiere für das Ökosystem.

Schonmal als Einstimmung für in 2 Wochen :l https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSMTlI1VCSo


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sebastian ist ein Freund aus Ampuria mit einer netten Starfisher. Wir waren schon paar mal zum Fischen draußen.



Aus Empuriabrava in Katalonien?


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja genau das Ampuria


----------



## Jetblack (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist zwar kein Fangreport, passt aber auch zum Thema.

Ich habe heute eine der ersten Kopien von Jürgen Oeders (Author des umfassenden Werks "Big Game Angeln" ) neuem Buch bekommen: "Erfolgreich Angeln Im Mittelmeer" . Aus meiner Sicht eine gelungene Einstiegslektüre zum diesem Thema, die sehr hilfreich ist, dieses nicht ganz einfache Gewässer erfolgreich zu beangeln.
Neben den Angelmethoden werden auch die möglichen Fischarten ansprechend behandelt - wobei hier explizit nicht nur "Big Game" (klar, Thun und Schwertfisch fehlen nicht) im Vordergrund steht, sondern auch die die kleineren Thune, Makrelen, Brassen und Barsche angesprochen werden.
Regional orientiert sich das Buch an den Bereichen Kroatien, Ebro-Delta und Mallorca - viele der Informationen sind jedoch auf andere Gebiete übertragbar. 

Die ISBN ist 978-3-00-05197-8
Titel: Erfolgreich Angeln im Mittelmeer
Author: Jürgen Oeder 
Format: A5
Preis: ca. 15,99 €

Gruss Nick


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin...

danke für den tip

ein etwas älteres,aber auch schönes buch
(umfasst allerdings eher nur frankreich /portugal)

pascal charoulet:fischen im meer

müller/rüschlikon


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach schau mal einer an, da ist mir schon jemand zuvorgekommen. 

Jürgen war so nett mir ein Exemplar zu schicken. Habe es heute bereit durchgeblättert und einige Abschnitte gelesen. Ein sehr interessantes Buch mit tollen Bildern!

Kann es jedem hier empfehlen, wenn auch es sich mehr auf die Bootsangelei bezieht, es geht nicht nur um BFTs.

War mir eine Ehre dazu etwas beizusteuern  Und nochmal vielen Dank an Jürgen für das gewidmete Exemplar.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

O.K. scheint ja ein .must to have. zu sein 
Aber ist ja bald Weihnachten.

Finde das Buch nicht :-(

Wo kann man es online beziehen?

OK gefunden


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> O.K. scheint ja ein .must to have. zu sein
> Aber ist ja bald Weihnachten.
> 
> Finde das Buch nicht :-(
> ...



Ich bin auf S.11 und glaube 136 #h Das Buch ist wirklich gelungen. Für Uferangler hats aber mehr Unterhaltungswert als dass die beschriebenen Sachen große Anwendung finden. Ist eben eine Einstiegslektüre, aber zeigt auch insbesondere das Potential unsere ach so leergefischten, geliebten Mittelmeeres auf.


----------



## Mett (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Teilt mal euer Geheimnis !! 

Wo findet man das Buch ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.biggamebuch.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=40153009bdc237727f3cf9588ac12506 Hier


----------



## Mett (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> http://www.biggamebuch.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=40153009bdc237727f3cf9588ac12506 Hier




|laola:
                         DANKE


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch eine Woche. Man ich bin heiß! Hoffentlich werden wir Glück mit dem Wetter haben.


----------



## Snakesfreak (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Muss auch noch gute 2 Wochen warten....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Muss ca. noch 32 Wochen warten#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## ulfisch (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

23 Wochen:c


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr Armen! Aber vielleicht kann ich ja wenigstens nach dem Urlaub mit ein paar Videos und Bildern die Vorfreude steigern


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Muss auch noch gute 2 Wochen warten....





Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Muss ca. noch 32 Wochen warten#q#q#q#q#q





ulfisch schrieb:


> 23 Wochen:c



jammern auf hohem niveau :m


(ich habs seit 2004 nicht mehr ans meer geschafft. "O Futuro" sagt auch was anderes...)


----------



## ulfisch (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oje|bigeyes du Armer.
Leben ohne Urlaub ist natürlich möglich aber....

Die Selbständigen können wahrscheinlich ein Lied singen
wobei bei uns mehrere Selbstständige Dauergäste sind|kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin gerade noch in der Bearbeitungsphase eines zusammenfassenden Videos von 2015. Viel werdet ihr schon kennen, aber es sind auch neue Sachen dabei und alles ist stark gekürzt. Z.B. ist ein bisschen Thunfisch von Ostern mit drin. 

Hoffe ich krieg es diese Woche noch fertig um mich dann gebührend in meinen Urlaub zu verabschieden. Habe jetzt rund die Hälfte und bin ziemlich baff, was wir da alles an Fischen gefangen haben! Geil :l


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*





Ich habe auf Mallorca unter anderem diesen Fisch beim Stippen mit Gambas gefangen. Hab aber bisher nirgends herausfinden können um was für eine Art es sich dabei handelt. Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Ansonsten fing ich überwiegend Brandbrassen, kleinere Meeräschen und Goldstriemen. War aber auch eher ein Urlaub mit der Freundin als ein Angelurlaub ;-)


----------



## Seatrout (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gelbflossen-Stachelmakrele, Pseudocaranx dentex


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke


----------



## Salt (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na wohl doch eher Trachinotus ovatus 

 Manchmal genau wie der große Leerfish (Lichia amia) auch Palometta genannt, bei meinen Einheimischen heißen sie Strilia

 Grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den Bluerunner oder wie der heißt, gibts bei uns nicht. Den Trachinotus aber sehr wohl. Der hat diese markanten dunklen Flossenspitzen. Bin da Salts Meinung bezüglich deines Fisches.

Um das mit der Palometta mal zu klären. In Deutschland nennen wir Lichia amia zwar warum auch immer Palometta, aber die heißen im Spanischen eigentlich Palometón. Der Trachinotus heißt Palometta bzw Palometta blanca. Übrigens ein sehr leckerer Fisch!


----------



## Salt (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hatte hier nicht mal jemand die Idee eine "Datenbank" mit den regionalen, deutschen & lateinischen Fischnamen zusammen zu stellen?

 Manchmal wäre das echt praktisch....aber auch ein Mammutprojekt


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wofür, wenn es doch fishbase gibt? Oder man einfach fragen kann


----------



## ulfisch (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> Hatte hier nicht mal jemand die Idee eine "Datenbank" mit den regionalen, deutschen & lateinischen Fischnamen zusammen zu stellen?
> 
> Manchmal wäre das echt praktisch....aber auch ein Mammutprojekt



Kurt Riener: Angeln am Mittelmeer


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Here we go! Ich bin durch für dieses Jahr, wird vermutlich so ca mein letztes Posting sein. 
Hier hab ich für euch mein persönliches Best Of dieses Jahres. Für mich war es absolut fantastisch! 
*Also wenn ihr 20min opfern könnt, für ein bisschen Fernweh und Kribbeln in den Fingern, dann viel Spaß mit dem Video!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COvjKX3V7OE

An dieser Stelle will ich euch dann auch gleich besinnliche Feiertage wünschen, lasst euch reich beschenken und verbringt schöne Tage mit euren liebsten. Dem ein oder anderen der vielleicht auch noch wegfährt wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub!

Ihr hört von mir in 2016 - einem hoffentlich grandiosen Angeljahr #6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,

danke danke danke, schön, dass du dir soviel Arbeit gemacht hast für uns.
Prima Video.
Wünsche dir bis dahin schöne erholsame Tage, ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr.
Petriheil für die nächste Saison und die Paar Resttage die du sicher nutzen wirst.
Komm gesund wieder.
Liebe Grüße Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Kay, ich werd mein bestes geben!


----------



## ulfisch (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Video Scorp, wünsche Dir weiterhin so guten Erfolg#6


----------



## glavoc (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Männers,
bin grad von einem Kurztrip aus Dalmatien zurückgekehrt...gab` auch bei mir bissle Fisch - selbst die weiter oben genannte Lichia amia (natürlich nicht in der 20 kg Klasse^^ - aber als Uferangler...  ) sowie ein paar meiner geliebten Wölfe. Werde später ausführlicher berichten.
bis denne 
lg


----------



## Krallblei (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Muchas gracias Dario für das Video. 
Sehr gut


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also jetzt wie angekündigt mein Bericht...

Eigentlich hatte ich ursprünglich vor, noch im November runter zu fahren auf dat kleene Inselchen. Ziel war es, bei der Olivenernte meinen Eltern zu helfen und natürlich auch bissle zu fischen. Wollte sogar eine mehrtägige Festlandtour machen um die Flußmündungen und Hotspots Dalmatiens zu erkunden und so Poseidon will, hier mit einem 8 Pfund Wolfsbarsch zu prahlen  ... 
Auch die neue Rolle (ihr erinnert euch, die weisse ShimanskiStradicFJ5000) samt neuer Rute sollte eingeweiht werden (am besten mit einem erjiggten Dentex  ) ebenfalls vom Festland aus (Steilufer). Jedoch, ihr ahnt es wohl bereits, es kam erstens anders & zweitens als man denkt..#q

Statt November wurde es Dezember, statt einer langen, ausgeprägten echten Angeltour nur leider wie immer, kurze abendliche Spinnspaziergänge mit der 7-28g Rute & auch die neue Rolle blieb` zuhaus.#d

Angekommen erfahre ich auch noch, dass vor 6 Wochen Palamiden/ Sarda sarda in Wurfweite gejagt haben...
einen Tag später die näxte Hiobsbotschaft: vor 3,4 Wochen tummelten sich tagelang Lampugas/Coryphaena hippurus direkt im Hafenbecken :c . Kleine zwar (50/60 cm), aber immerhin überhaupt einmal welche!

Kein Wunder das ich mit Skepsis und gemischten Gefühlen zu meiner ersten abendlichen Spinnrunde losging. Und das zu Recht! Kurz: die Spinnfischerei war wirklich eher "durchwachsen", viel los war nich.. Ständig auch noch in unmittelbarer Ufernähe Holzboote mit dem geliebten Zweitaktersound und bei minimaler Geschwindigkeit auf der Jagd nach Kalamar! (Problem dabei: die Wölfe beissen auf keinen Fall und auf gar nix, solange irgendwas im 100m Bereich von so nem Boot geschleppt oder geworfen wird!!).

Und so ging mir auch nur ein einziger Wolf auf den Leim, sprich auf den Wobbler.
Auch die anderen Touren brachten zwar sehr, sehr viele Hornhechte aber jeder einzelne Wolf wurde sehr hart erarbeitet. Einzig positiv dabei war die
Größe der Wölfe die mit 38-43cm stets im Küchenfenstermaß lag.
So beschloß ich am Sonntag einen meiner Lieblingsspots zu beangeln, in der Hoffnung wenigstens dort g`scheit zu fangen.
Und tatsächlich, viele Verfolger hinter dem KuKö, kaum einer bleibt jedoch hängen - was ist da los?? Ich vermutete Usata`s/Oblada melanura doch dann hängt endlich was dran! Die aufheulende Bremse jedoch irritiert mich- klar Brandbrassen kämpfen gut, vor allem wenn sie in kapitaler Größe beissen, aber dass ist keine Brandbrasse an der Leine (hatte zu viele schon dran, auch sehr große) denn die "machen sich anders" am Haken.
Ich tippe auf Gof/Seriola dumerili, werde jedoch beim landen von einer Lica/Lichia amia überrascht! Großes Hallo meinerseits - nix dagegen  hehe! und wieder "unzählige" verdammte Hornhechte später fällt auch endlich wieder ein Wolf. So kann ich meinen Eltern eine "Gradele"/Rost voll guten Fisch am darauffolgenden Tag "spendieren".

#h


----------



## Andre´ (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für das geile Video und danke für den schönen Bericht. Ich freu mich immer riesig wenn ich schon selbst nicht zum fischen komme, dann wenigstens mal davon zu lesen ! Toll...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc.

Danke für den prima Bericht. Macht immer wieder Spass hier zu lesen.#h


----------



## glavoc (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zweiter Teil oder auch "Nachschlag":

Wie geschrieben, die Bedinungen in dieser knappen Woche waren leider nicht so, wie ich sie für meine ursprüngliche Novembertour erträumt hatte. Dafür war das Jahr zu weit fortgeschritten, aber wenigstens ging überhaupt noch was. 
Die Problematik: Es war während der ganzen Zeit meines Aufenthalts ein "zurückgezogenes" Meer vorhanden, sprich die Ebbe war viel stärker, als ich es jemals dort erlebt hatte...so ausgeprägt kannte ich dieses Phänomen (noch) nicht. Auch die Tidezeiten lagen dieses Mal denkbar schlecht, nämlich morgens (wenn es hell wurde, sowie abends in der Dämmerung: Ebbe! ; "Flut" war dafür mittags  . 
Zum Glück war noch genug Futterfisch in Ufernähe vorhanden, ergänzt jetzt im Winter durch Gira/Spicara smaris bzw. Gira oštrulja/ Spicara flexuosa die sich nun in Ufernähe einfanden...

Allerdings so weit draussen auch nur bis Neujahr hin, dann herrscht wirklich Ödnis bis Ostern..was NICHT für das Festland und die Süßwasserzuflüsse gilt! Eigentlich konnte ich mit den Möglichkeiten die ich hatte, einigermassen zufrieden sein mit meinen bisherigen Fängen (wobei ich gestehen muß, zweimal gute WoBa-Nachläufer gehabt zu haben, die ich nicht verwandeln konnte...jedoch: falsche Uhrzeit, da diese sich noch nicht im "Fressrausch" befunden hatten und leider nicht zubissen  - verstärkt durch klarstes Wasser...übrigens lag die Temperatur des Meeres mit 19°C fast 5° über der Lufttemperatur.
Auch bitter: Ich fing unzähliche Hornhechte (trotz 15cm Minnowmodel in Makarel..) - aber nie deren Fressfeinde. Dafür durfte ich mitansehen, wie ganze Hornhechtschulen weit draussen aus dem Meer sprangen, weil vermutl. gute Gofe/Seriola dumerili diesen hart zusetzten. Leider für mich als Uferangler in unerreichbarer Entfernung  !

Und so kam der letzte Nachmittag vor meiner Abreise. 

Und ich hatte ja noch einige offene Rechnungen mit dem einen oder anderen ausgestiegenen Wolfsbarsch ... die wollte ich versuchen zu begleichen. Also ging ich zu einer Landspitze (sehr flaches Meer), welche eine "Entweder-Oder-Stelle" ist, also Fisch da oder halt gar nicht...
Dort angekommen entdecke ich wenigstens Futterfische, schon mal gut soweit! Nach den ersten Würfen hängt, ihr ahnt es, wieder nur ein fettgefressener Hornhecht dran...oh man! Also abmachen und weiter...immer wieder Verfolger, die sich aber nur wieder lediglich als Hornhechte zu erkennen gaben.....

Langsam beginne ich zu akzeptieren, dass es für dieses Jahr bei den bisherigen Fängen wohl bleiben wird. Die Dunkelheit schreitet unaufhaltsam vorwärts, meine Chancen auf noch vielleicht den einen oder anderen guten Fisch schwinden zusehens mehr und mehr... Die "heissen" Stellen hab` ich schon abgefischt. Da entscheide ich, um die "Punta" (Landspitze) weiter herumzulaufen...man hat sich das Meer zurückgezogen, warum sollte jetzt auch nur ein besserer Fisch denn hier jagen? Wenn ich etwas jagen sah`war es ja eh nur ein(e) "Iglica"/Hornhecht...

Nun ist es schon fast dunkel und ich wechsel die KuKö`s - aus blau/Sardine wird goldglittzer. Ich pfeffere soweit raus, wie ich mit dem jetzt leichteren Köder halt komme. Auch dass noch, er fliegt nicht ganz so weit wie der vorher montierte...oh man oh man.

Es wird wirklich nun Zeit umzukehren... jedoch ich kann nich..  - also laufe ich weiter, bis zu jenen Platten wo ich vor Jahren schon mal einen sehr guten Fisch rausgezogen habe. Dort angekommen versuche ich so weit mit dem Stick rauszukommen wie es geht & ja ich bin zufrieden als er weit draussen sanft auf die Meeresoberfläche von mir abgelegt wird. Mit voller Konzentration hauche ich dem Plastestück Leben ein als dann ein leichter Schwall hinter dem Köder auftaucht..ich erhöhe das Tempo! Erste Fehlbisse setzen ein...ein Hornhecht ist das nich! Nun pumpt mein Herz  bitte bleib hängen Fisch!! Und auf einmal Biss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vermutlich der letzte Biss für mich heuer in der Adria. Und siehe da, er hat Gewicht! Und nimmt Schnur!! Das Adrenalin wandelt sich mit jeder Flucht und jeder aufheulenden Bremse mehr und mehr in ein Glücksgefühl - wie ich genau diesen Zustand liebe, der wahre Grund mMn, weshalb ich so Fischverrückt bin!!
Wow, der Fisch nimmt immer wieder Schnur aber jedes Mal wird er schwächer. Nach und nach löse ich die Bremse ein wenig um ihn auszudrillen. Das ist in diesem Gelände und in diesem flachen mit Felsen und Poseidonia bestückten Uferabschnitt jedoch nicht ohne Risiko! Habe hier auch schon gute Fische verloren, da sie mit dem Wobbler an so einem algenbewachsenem Felsen hängenblieben und den KuKö abschütteln konnten.

Aber ich habe Glück! Ich schaffe es ihn durch das Uferriff hindurchzuleiten. Im letztem Licht sehe ich ihn - einen guten halben Meter lang und schön fettgefressen. Leider sehe ich auch, dass er nur an einen einzigen Drillingsbogen hängt - oh je! Bringe in langsam immer näher zum Ufer, er ist mitlerweile fertig genug, kann nicht mehr. Jetzt nur schnell, ehe er wieder Kraft gesammelt hat.. Und dann berührt er das Land, ich bugsiere ihn noch in eine der zahlreichen Spalten, greife in die Kiemen...halte ihn!! Endlich ist er mein!!! Was jetzt kommt lässt sich nur mit Rausch umschreiben!! Ich löse denn Drilling und lege ihn ab..schnell zurück und noch ein paar Würfe gemacht (eventuell erwische ich, so er da ist, noch seinen Partner). Jedoch da ist nix mehr, oder aber es beißt nix mehr. Nach Minuten beende ich die Action und wende mich meinem Fang zu. Bewundere seinen vollen Bauch, ja ihm hat es geschmeckt- und bald wird er mir schmecken!

Den Weg nachhause am Ufer entlang springe ich vor lauter Glück, einer dalmatienischen Ziege ähnlich, von Stein zu Stein  - zuhause großes Hallo und dann den Meterstab hergeholt - 53cm und zwischen 1,5kg bis knapp 2kg (Schätzung, da keine Waage zuhause) schwer. Nicht mein größter, aber auch nicht so weit weg von meinem bisher besten. Jedoch eindeutig der, über den ich mich bisher am meisten gefreut habe!!! 

So kann ich jetzt wirklich zufrieden meine Wobbler, Rollen und Ruten "winterfertig" einlagern und einfetten bis zum näxtem Jahr!

Und hier ist er:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
Und denen, die vielleicht im Mediterranen verweilen, ein kräftiges Petriheil.
tight lines


----------



## Krallblei (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zum Fang:m


----------



## ulfisch (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Glavoc, alles vom Ufer aus das ist wirklich toll was Du da rauszauberst.

Ich spiele ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken an einen Winterlichen Kurz(Angel)trip, frage mich aber was im Januar/Februar/März so beißen soll#c


----------



## ulfisch (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ui sehr schön auch Teil 2 Deines Berichtes|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Frohes Fest erstmal vorweg..  Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich vermeiden kann sich ein ca. 3m langes Vorfach mit einem Spiro verwickelt? Problem ist das ich Spiros mit Raglous(Raglou von rapala) fische . Die Spiros haben bei Wind und Wellenstille ca. 30 sonst um die 50 Gramm. Ich sehe viele Angler die auf die Hauptschnur nen Wirbel knoten , dann danach mono mit dem Spiro anknoten und am anderen Ende der Mono noch nen Wirbel ,sodass der Spiro keinen Spielraum mehr zur Bewegung hat. Leider weis ich nicht wie die Jungs so exakt knoten können.. Bei mir bleibt immer noch nen Spielraum von ca. 1-2 cm übrige sodass dies nicht hilft. Ich möchte auch nicht vor dem Raglou ein Blei schalten, da das eine Scheuchwirkung auf die Wölfe und Bailas hat.. Daher meinte frage an euch, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?? 

Fischt sonst jemand von euch Raglous? Ich fische die z Zt. mit Blei was bei starken Wellen besser ist als mit Spiros, bin aber gerne offen für weitere Ideen.....


----------



## glavoc (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Petris Männers,
ja Ule, der letzte war ja quasi auf den letzten Drücker.. 
Fabilix - dein Problem mit dem Knoten verstehe ich nicht ganz, die Länge ziehst du doch beim zuziehen zu/hin. Ansonsten fische ich die eigentl. nur beim (leider zu seltenen Trollingtouren) mit der Handleine. Also Mono, ein Wirbel dann FC Vorfach plus Raglou. Am liebsten in der rotrosa Glittervariante. Beim Spinfischen manchmal kleine Raglou`s am Seitenarm vorm Wobbler 

Nachträglich noch ein frohes (Rest-) Fest euch...dazu einen sehr schönen Film, toll gezeichnet und ganz ohne Tackleporn. Biddesehr:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5ih1IRIRxI

PS Ule-wohin willst du? auf die Insel bei deinem Dad? Dort wären wohl ähnliche Verhältnisse wie bei mir? Wenn ja, würd`ich es lassen...aber das Meer ist ungleich tiefer in Grichenland als in (Nord-)dalmatien - müssen andere Grichenlandexperten hier vom Board dazu genaueres schreiben- Bitte, würde ich nämlich auch sehr gerne wissen!! Danke im voraus!  Also, wie ist dass mit dem Uferfischen am Meer in den Monaten Jan.,Feb.,März??


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da es hier grad regnet, nutz ich mal die Zeit um euch allen ein frohes, erfolgreiches und gesundes Jahr 2016 zu wünschen


----------



## Krallblei (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Berichte und Fischbilder wãren besser 
Gott ich möcht an Meer..Tage fühlen sich an wie Wochen


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die kommen schon noch. Und ich hab ja sogar bissche  was zu berichten


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, kleiner Zwischenstand:

31.12 Fisch auf Jig verloren und eine Seegurke gehakt
1.1 2,5kg dorade auf Koreawurm

Heute und gestern nicht zum fischen gekommen, da die Wellen zu hoch sind


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> http://www.biggamebuch.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=40153009bdc237727f3cf9588ac12506 Hier



Also schönes kleines Buch sehr interessant.
Auch die Fischbeschreibungen in den letzten Kapiteln. Top.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> So, kleiner Zwischenstand:
> 
> 31.12 Fisch auf Jig verloren und eine Seegurke gehakt
> 1.1 2,5kg dorade auf Koreawurm
> ...



Petri Heil zur Dorade. Foto wäre schön.

LG#h


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich schreib mal ein paar Zeilen, wenn ich wieder in DE bin...

Hab ja jetzt noch ein paar Tage zum fischen


----------



## glavoc (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Schlangenfreund-dickes Petri zur Dorade-2,5kg! Sauber & einen guten Appetit!!


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Langsam hab ich wieder mal etwas Zeit zu gucken was ihr so treibt.
Glavoc: mit den Wölfen das hast du echt raus . #6 
Schade ,dass wir nicht mal zusammen fischen können,ich würde gern mal sehn wie du das machst.
2,5 kg Dorada in einem Stück ist wirklich auch nicht schlecht.  #6 
Dario immer noch in der Bucht?.Bin gespannt auf den Bericht.
LG Dieter


----------



## glavoc (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dieter, muß mir wohl auch so ne ActionCam zulegen  - gibt irgendwo auch ein Video mit gopro-Klon und mir beim Jungwölfespinnen. Aber in Zukunft wird es auf jedenfall Videos geben - versprochen. Und wer weiß? Vielleicht mach ich mal nen Trip nach Barcelona...sollte ich irgendwann mal im Sommer nach Spanien - besuche ich euch auf jeden Fall in der Rosabucht! 
& ja 2,5kg Dorade sind *sehr* ordentlich ! - ich würde selbst ganz sicher diesen Spot tagelang bearbeiten...Snakesfreak, war es dort tief? (bin mir fast sicher, dass es das war^^).


----------



## ulfisch (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dickes Petri zur dicken Dorade...klasse Fang.


Hab mal eine Frage an euch, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken im März für eine Woche nach GRE zu fliegen, gibt es denn um die Jahreszeit überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg?
WOBAS?
Bontos?
Amberjacks usw.

Gruß und schönes neues Jahr


----------



## Darket (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin kein Experte, aber meine sowohl besten als auch meisten WoBas habe ich in der Türkei (an der Ägäis in Sichtweite zu Griechenland) im Februar gefangen. Und auch alle Einheimischen mit denen ich,gesprochen habe, schwören auf bedeckten Himmel und bewegtes Wasser. Bißchen Regen schadet wohl auch nicht. Insofern für nen Angelurlaub da je gute Zeit meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sitz am Flughafen und warte auf meinen Rückflug. War ein geiler Urlaub, berichte sobald ich Fotos, Filme etc gesichtet habe. Kay und Benny kennen ja schon was, aber auch nicht alles


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So meine Amigos, Darionello Fishing Team is back mit neuem Stoff für graue Tage! 

Bei mir stand an: 3 Wochen Urlaub über den Jahreswechsel. Rund 2,5 Wochen steht uns eine Anhängerkupplung zur Verfügung, mein Papa kommt die letzte Woche hinzu. So Gott will bleiben uns im besten Fall 3,5 Angeltage mit Boot zusammen. Vorher muss ich mit meinem Onkel das Cabo Creus unsicher machen. 

Samstag früh gings los, ab nach Rosas, Costa Brava, Catalunya. 
Der Sonntag sollte trotz guter Bedingungen nicht für das Angeln genutzt werden. Sonntag ist Markttag, wir müssen einkaufen und wollen uns auch schnell einen schönen Weihnachtsbaum sichern! 
Außerdem war ich für Montag oder Dienstagabend mit Pep von jjpesca verabredet um meine neue Rute abzuholen. (Sakura Mitsio Stick 25lbs, dazu später mehr).
Ich nutze den Sonntag selbstverständlich direkt für Vorbereitungen und so sind wir Montag morgen startklar und können irgendwann um kurz vor sieben losdüsen mit dem Boot. Beim Bäcker noch flott was zu Essen besorgt und an der Platja La Rubina das Boot zu Wasser gelassen. Die Bedingungen sind gut. Mein Plan ist klar, ich habe alles vorbereitet für das Angeln auf Tintenfische. Hoffentlich erwischen wir dabei auch Kalmare ( nicht ganz einfach) und können dann mit diesen Livebaiten. Dazu soll die JM ThreeKings mit 7000H Dogfight weitere Einsatzzeiten bekommen. Die Rute war erst zwei mal im Einsatz und fing einen Dentex, gefiel mir aber bis dato sehr gut für diese Angelei. Leicht, aber sehr kraftvoll und man hat trotzdem noch genug "Fein"Gefühl. 

Ich fahr mal raus, einfach ins Blaue auf irgendeine Stelle. Es ist kaum ein Boot draußen um auf Tinties zu Angeln also müssen wir einfach mal probieren. 4 Ruten montiert, ins Wasser. 8 Köder haben wir so draußen, warten. Warten...
Warten...
Ich hatte gehofft, dass die Angelei auf diese Gesellen dies Jahr wieder besser läuft als das letzte. Doch die komplette erste Stunde, normalerweise die beste Zeit, beißt nichts aber auch rein garnix. Ich wechsel noch ein drittes mal die Stelle. 
Oh und dann beißt endlich mal was an! Gut! Aber musste es ausgerechnet ein Kraken sein? Der kleine fliegt wieder rein und darf weiter wachsen. Es beißt dann irgendwann auch ein Kalmar und Sepia fehlt am Ende auch nicht. 
Ja am Ende kann ich mich nichtmal beschweren, denn es beißen insgesamt 6 Sepien. 
Darunter eine richtig Fette! 





Leider eben nur ein Kalmar, fürs Livebaiten hab ich lieber Kalmare als Sepia. 





Wir fahren dann damit zur Steilküste um es dort zu probieren. Ich mache das das erste mal mit meinem Onkel Frank zusammen. Ich lasse ihn das Boot fahren und übernehme selbst die Rute. Diese Art von Angelei erfordert viel Koordination, man muss eingespielt sein und viele Dinge beachten. Jeder ist auf den anderen unbedingt angewiesen, man muss viel kommunizieren. Dass wir jetzt nicht so ein eingespieltes Team sind wie mein Papa und ich ist klar. Aber das kann ja noch werden. Kalmar wird runtergelassen und los gehts. Das klappt auch zuerst ganz gut, dann hänge ich aber den Kalmar irgendwo fest. Mir reißt letztendlich das Stahlvorfach und Kalmar und Haken sind Futsch. Super, jetzt nur noch Sepia. Sepia dran, hat ja auch schon einmal funktioniert. 
Dann passiert das, was unter keinen Umständen passieren sollte. Irgendwie kommt die Schnur in die Schraube und die Dogfight saust prompt los. Ich realisiere sofort was passiert ist und mein Onkel hält an. Versuche die Schnur wieder aus der Schraube zu bekommen. Hänge mit dem Gaff in der Hand hinten aus dem Boot und Frank hält mich an der Wathose fest. Kriegs aber nicht mehr los, mir bleibt nur die im Wasser verbleibenden Sachen hochzuholen und abzuschneiden. Zu allem Überfluss hat natürlich jetzt genau in dem ungünstigen Moment irgendein Fisch Hunger gehabt und die Sepia halbiert. Scheixxe, den hätten wir haben können wenn das nicht passiert wäre. Sicher ein Denton. Egal. Schneide also an der Schraube ab, schätz mal 80m Schnur futsch. Bitter, wenn die Rolle auch noch mehrere Hundert Meter fasst. Wir beschließen das für heute und fahren heim. Das war schonmal nix. Das darf nicht nochmal passieren. 

Ich bin aber mit der Ausbeute trotzdem zufrieden. 1,2kg Sepia, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. 




Zählen muss man können, sind wohl doch eher 7 Sepia |kopfkrat|bla:


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

1 Tag Pause, denn der Windfinder sagt Südwind voraus. Wir machen einen Ausflug, sehr schönes Wetter. Spiegelglatte See, der Windfinder hat versagt. Aber lieber sorum als andersrum, ich habe Respekt vorm Meer und riskiere lieber nichts. Es werden noch Gelegenheiten kommen. So zum Beispiel am nächsten Tag. 

Vorher gehts aber noch zu Pep und mein neues Rütchen holen. Ich nehme prompt mal das Buch vom jürgen Oeder mit, denn da bin ich ja mit "Camiseta jj" drin, also Peps Tshirt. Er ist begeistert und zeigt es direkt bei allen Kunden rum. Ich habe ein sehr interessantes Gespräch mit ihm, sammel noch ein paar Bedarfsgegenstände dort ein, kaufe noch mehr Sepiaköder und erwerbe auch gleich mal zur Probe je 2 Hart Inchikus in 80/150grs als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Papa. 
Die Mitsio macht einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich. Zum Abschluss gibts noch 2 Kappen von Daiwa geschenkt und wir treten die Heimreise an. Wenn der Laden nicht so verdammt weit weg wäre.... aber für den Geldbeutel ists besser.
Die Mitsio wird direkt nächsten Tag ausprobiert! 

Nächsten morgen geht es wieder früh raus, selbe Vorhaben wie beim letzten mal. Diesmal hab ich die Mitsio dabei und benutze sie erstmal fürs Sepienangeln. Es beißt wieder erstmal nix! Man man man was ist denn los, sind die Viecher neuerdings tagaktiv? 
Irgendwann später beißt dann aber doch noch was. Leider wieder nur ein Kalmar und ich glaub vier Sepien (da bin ich mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher) 

Hier mal ein Bild von der Mitsio, was tolleres habe ich nicht. 




Wir fahren auch diesmal wieder Livebaiten und bekommen oh Wunder auch auf den Kalmar einen Biss. Aber einen sehr zaghaften, der letztendlich nur den Kalmar killt und drei Arme klaut. Mist. Wieder muss ich auf Sepia setzen. Das will aber nicht laufen heute, die Sepia hänge ich zügig an einen Felsen. Habe die Dogfight so hart eingestellt, dass ich beim Hänger mit beiden Händen da sitze und nur halte. Reiße wieder die Haken ab... Nächste Sepia, neues Glück. Fischen an einem Topspot für Dentex und evtl auch Mero. An El Gat hab ich mal jemanden einen Mero fangen sehen. Ich wills jetzt wissen, alles oder nichts. Woanders klappts ja nicht, also müssen wir da wo enorm viel Struktur im Wasser ist. Dort ist Fisch, leider gibts da auch viele Hänger. Wir haben prompt letzteres. Wieder ein Blei futsch. Ich hole hoch und fange an ein neues fertig zu machen. Ohne nachzudenken sag ich Frank er soll schonmal wieder an das Plateau fahren und raaaaatsch saust die Dogfight los und sprenkt glatt das 0,80er Vorfach einfach weg. *******, jetzt haben wir die Sepia die ja noch im Wasser war gehäckselt mit dem Prop. Ich kann die Haken und das meiste an Schnur rausziehen aus der Schraube. 
*PPP*
So wird das nichts, muss jetzt eh alles neu montieren. Wir vertagen das wieder. Ich probiere lieber nochmal ein paar Würfe mit der neuen Rute aus. BlackMinnow lässt sich super Werfen, mit der Kombo aus 4000er SW Biomaster zusammen ebenso angenehm führen. Doch die Fische beißen wohl nur, wenn man da oben keine Luxusgefühle hat und verschmähen das neue Stück in meiner Sammlung. Bei Frank ist es ebenso, nichtmal ein Fehlbiss. Habens aber auch nicht lange versucht. 
Genug PPP? Nein! Beim Slippen reißt dann auch zu allem Überfluss auf den letzten Centimetern noch das 0,5cm Stahlseil (!) der Winde. *******!!! Ich hätte ja alles gedacht, dass es kaputt geht, aber nicht dass das Seil reißt. Gott sei Dank ist das Boot schon aufm Trailer. Sonst hätten wir jetzt erstens ein dickes Problem und zweitens hätte das Stahlseil echt gefährlich werden können! 
Ich laufe daraufhin abends Amok. Ich sehe jegliches Angeln für den Rest des Urlaubs in Gefahr. Uns bleibt nur heute abend um eine Lösung zu finden. Aber woher? Ich sag sogar schon, dass ich zur Not in den Hafen gehe und wenn da ein Trailer steht die Winde eben da abschraube. 
Ich bin fertig mit den Nerven, ziehe mich erstmal zurück. Dann als ich loswill in einen Handwerkerladen um irgendwas zu besorgen, ein Seil oder eine Klemme oder sonstwas, sagt mein Onkel ich solle mal unterm Baum gucken. Ich sag nur "soll da ne Winde liegen oder was, lass uns jetzt los eh der Laden zu macht". Er beharrt drauf, ich schau nach und da liegt eine niegelnagelneue Winde in rotem Geschenkpapier. ;+;+;+ Sabotage? Was für eine Vorahnung!!! Mein Onkel hat eine Winde gekauft als Weihnachtsgeschenk, weil die alte ja nicht mehr so geil war. Da fehlte u.a. eine Feder. Oh mann! Das sag ich euch, hab ich garnicht so schnell verarbeiten können. 


*Nächsten Tag schreiben wir den 24.12. *
Bei unserem mehr mittaglichen als morgendlichen Spaziergang (Ausschlafen, einkaufen und Frühstücken braucht seine Zeit!) sehe ich dass der angesagte Südwind schöne Brecher aufgetürmt hat. So starker Südwind im Winter ist absolut ungewöhnlich! An sich die Wetterlage, extrem hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit, morgens oft starker Nebel. Wassertemp von 14,5grad ist alles ungewöhnlich. Wirkt sich leider auch schlecht auf die Fischerei aus. 
Naja zurück zum Südwind, der ist an der Küste nicht so stark, aber die Welle ist super. Da muss ich auf Wolf probieren. Wieder daheim alles zusammengepackt, in die Wathose und mit meiner Cousine zu einem welligen Cap fahren lassen. Wir werden den Weihnachtswolf holen und die anderen für das Fest vorbereiten lassen. 
Ja... Bedingungen sind gut.




Nur dummerweise klappt das mit dem Werfen bei meiner Cousine jetzt eben mal garnicht. Will sie auch nicht zu lange hier nichtstuend rumstehen lassen, verspreche ihr mit ihr nachher am Strand Wurfübungen zu machen. Ich fische die vielversprechenden Ecken mit meinem Stickbait Tanto von Jackson und dem 140er BlackMinnow ab. Nichts beißt, hätte hier gerne länger gefischt. 
Dann gehts zum Strand und ich versuche dort mein Glück. Nichts... 
Aber immerhin hat die Wurfübung was gebracht. Am Ende muss ich aber doch nochmal zu nem Cap, dort kann man nur mit Wathose hin. Cousine muss warten. Beim Sonnenuntergang fische ich mit Stickbait wunderbar schaumige Felsabschnitte ab. Alles schreit nach Wolfsbarsch, nur meine Rolle nicht. 
Es beißt leider nichts...
Oh man. Das ist echt nicht so easy. 

Unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen neue Taschenöfen von meiner Schwester, super! Die alten sind nämlich auch schon ziemlich vergammelt. Das sollte sich noch als sehr sinnvolles und hochgelobtes Geschenk erweisen! Ebenso wie die Winde, die hat echt den Urlaub gerettet. Ich soll einfach noch den 12. Dentex fangen, Gott will es so!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fischen kennt keine Feiertage, also muss man auch am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag um 7 Uhr am slippen sein. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. 
Ich fahre diesmal mit Frank eine Stelle an, die etwas tiefer liegt. Dort waren wir zuletzt zu einer schlechteren Zeit auch relativ erfolgreich was Tintenfische betrifft. Und entgegen der Befürchtung einer erneuten morgendlichen Beißflaute scheint der Vortagssüdwind den Tieren ordentlich eingeheizt zu haben. Zügig kriegen wir Bisse, fangen 3 Kalmare und mehrere Sepien.
Da es zuletzt immer schlecht lief beim Livebaiten und wir lange auf Kalmare gefischt haben, weil wir ja immer nur einen hatten, können wir uns jetzt den Luxus erlauben eher loszudüsen. Eventuell bringt das den erhofften Einschlag. 
So machen wir es dann auch, die Sonne haben wir noch nicht gesehen. Es ist mal wieder richtig schön neblig. 
Ich fahre auch diesmal nicht so weit, um wirklich früher den Livebait zu baden. 






Zügig montiere ich den ersten Kalmar und versenke ihn. Spüre relativ zügig, dass irgendwas komisch ist. Kalmar hat sich verheddert und hat direkt das zeitliche gesegnet.... Gut, dass wir diesmal mehrere haben!
Zweiter wird rasch montiert, diesmal ein größerer. Wir führen ihn über eine anständige Fläche durch die Gegend ehe ich mit dem Blei hängen bleibe und mal wieder ein paar Schwermetalle im Meer ablade. Ich hole hoch und... ja das Blei ist weg, aber es klafft aber auch ein dickes Loch seitlich im Kalmar. Och nö! Ich habs nichtmal bemerkt, wie geht denn das?! Jetzt muss der letzte Kalmar es endlich bringen. Ran damit und los. Tucker tucker tucker...
Nach einer erneuten Stunde und einige Ecken weiter, will ich dann dochmal kontrollieren. Nicht, dass wieder ein Loch drin ist. Ich hole hoch, Kalmar sieht zuerst nicht sehr lebendig aus. Tut nix, als ich ihn wieder ins Wasser werfe wechselt er rasch von gelb auf rot und sprüht eine Tintenwolke. Ja so mag ich das! Wir sind wieder da wo wir begonnen hatten, Kalmar also wieder runter. Komm schon!
Beim runterlassen merkt Frank an, dass er rund 5m überm Grund einen großen Bogen auf dem Echolot sieht. Keine Minute nach dem Runterlassen schlägt der Bogen ein! Fisch!!! Ja!!! 
Das ist ein Dentex, brutaler Biss und Kopfschläge. Charakteristisch. Zügig kommt er hoch und jawohl ein Dentex! Kein Riese aber ein schöner großer Fisch. Wie nett von ihm, dass er auch die Tube des Kalmars noch drangelassen hat! :g

Die Freude ist riesig, soviel Herzblut steckt da drin. Soviele Stunden, so viel PPP und jetzt werden wir endlich belohnt!!! 




Der schön gefärbte Dentex wiegt 2kg und begleitet uns gerne nach Hause! Weihnachtsessen ist gesichert! 

Der Fisch hat genau die richtige Größe um in die Salzkruste zu kommen. Meersalz haben wir glücklicherweise noch 3kg da. Das reicht perfekt aus. Also steht dem Festtagsschmauß nix mehr im Weg!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt natürlich wie immer auch wieder ein Video vom Fang. Habe es schon fertig gemacht und hochgeladen, allerdings gibt es grad Serverprobleme bei youtube, weshalb es bisher noch nicht öffentlich zugänglich ist. 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKJ3vPb-PP0*
Einfach mal draufklicken, morgen sollte es ja schon klappen.


----------



## Krallblei (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie immer super geschrieben Dario.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf weitere Zeilen


Warst du da auf Wolf angeln wo die Strasse vom Hafen endet?
Da steht son Haus auf der Klippe und links davon geht ne Treppe runter?


----------



## Rosi (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

He, das hast du toll geschrieben und ein fettes Petri hinterher. 

Ich war ein Stück weiter oben bei Perpignon, auch über Weihnachten und den Jahreswechsel, sind grad zurück, hatten jedoch kein Boot, nur Schnorchelausrüstung. Es ist schwer, mit Neopren unter Wasser zu kommen, der Auftrieb ist enorm. Wir haben Meeräschen beobachtet und irgend etwas im Sand. Vielleicht Seezungen. In der Gegend sind oft Speerfischer unterwegs. Ja ich höre schon die Kritiker, jedoch ist das nicht so einfach, wie es aussieht. Es warf kein Wind wehen, wenig Strömung, klares Wasser, Sonne/Licht und man muß fit sein. Die Fische, wenn man sie findet, sind nicht so zahm und doof wie oft angenommen. Es ist schon schwierig sie nur vor die GoPro zu bekommen. Jedoch sind wir angefixt und regelmäßig dort unten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Benny, hatte euch das glaube ich mal zum Schnorcheln empfohlen. Oder zumindest deiner Freundin. Habe dort schon alles gesehen, dort hab ich den größten Dentex, die größte Serviola und v.a. die meisten Serviolas gesehen und auch schon Wolf, Barrakuda...also die Ecke ist gut. 

Du von den Apnoetauchern kann ich auch ein Lied singen. Ich weiß, dass das nicht so einfach ist. Vor allem sind das ja richtig trainierte, die bleiben ja minutenlang unten. Ich gebe aber auch zu, dass sie mit Sicherheit nicht unschuldig daran sind, dass die Standorttreuen Fische wie eben der Mero so selten sind. 
Hege aber ein gutes Verhältnis zu den Harpunettis, die ich beim Slippen schonmal treffe. Ist auch ein hartes Brot, die haben auch nicht immer Fisch. 
Aber ein Mero ( Zackenbarsch) der nunmal in Höhlen sitzt, der hat keine Chance. Der wird so weggeknallt. Meine Meinung, nix persönliches. 

Gopro ist nicht soo geil um Fische zu filmen, wegen des Weitwinkels. Hab das aber auch schonmal gemacht. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLnS1Nrv7z0


----------



## Krallblei (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja wir waren dort schon zig Mal zum fischen.Nur Brassen auf kleine Blinker gefangen.

Beim Schnorcheln leider nix grosses gesehen. Aber Millionen Jungfische


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Musst bei vollem Südwind dort schnorcheln. Ist nicht ganz ohne, vor allem vor der Zunge wo es so seicht ist. Aber dort sind dann oft gute Fische unterwegs. Allerdings dann nicht plitsch platsch mit Flossen und Füßen rumschwimmen. Musst schon leise sein. Wenn ich bei den Leuten sehe wie sie mit Flossen schwimmen wundert mich garnix mehr. So kann man keinen Großfisch sehen! 

Dort an der Spitze ruhig warten und rumtreiben, bei mir kamen mehrfach eine Gruppe aus ca 20-30 Serviolas (alles kleine, aber immerhin) alle 5 min einmal angeschossen und haben sich dort bedient. Dann waren sie sofort wieder weg. Habe aber auch schon eine 50er Serviola dort länger beobachtet. Gibt dort so eine Geröllkante. Möchte dort gerne mal tauchen gehen. Hab in der Bucht übrigens schon Thuna gehabt 

Das Video ist jetzt übrigens online!


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn das Wetter gut ist, dann muss man fahren! So ist das nunmal und dann müssen wir eben am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag wieder raus. Aber, jetzt machen wir mal bisschen entspannter und lassen das Livebaiten weg. Wir haben ja schon einen Fisch für den Abend und so kann man auch mal noch was unternehmen. Also werden wir einfach mal ein paar Tintenfische angeln. Ich lasse alles zum Livebaiten und hältern der Livebaits weg. 

Nächsten morgen sind die Bedingungen wieder super. 

Ich probiere jetzt wieder direkt an der selben Ecke wie am Vortag. Dort werden wir sicher gut fangen. Problem: es ist so neblig, dass ich rein garnichts sehe. Fahre blind, habe nur mein GPS als Orientierung wo die gestrigen Linien eingezeichnet sind. Das ist mir unheimlich. Da will ich mich nicht so nah vor den Hafen stellen und probiere es erst doch wieder näher am Strand. Dort beißt nix, aber irgendwann lichtet sich der Nebel ein wenig und ich sehe immerhin mal ein paar Lichter. Super, dann doch die andere Stelle. Alles wieder reingeholt und Motor angezogen. Es ist wieder total neblig und ich sehe nix. Fahre auch prompt erst mal in die komplett falsche Richtung. 
Es ist nicht ganz einfach, aber irgendwann taucht wieder der Leuchtturm von Rosas auf und blitzt durch den Nebel. Mit der Orientierung und dem GPS komme ich in die Region vom Vortag. Dort beißt in einer Stunde garnix! Wir sind diesmal zu dritt unterwegs. Keiner fängt was. 
Ich wechsel mehrfach die Stellen, fahre irgendwann komplett woanders hin. Dann endlich irgendwann Widerstand. Kleine Sepia, sie lässt überm Kescher den Köder los und schwimmt gerade noch rechtzeitig aus ihm heraus. Will die mich verarschen?! #q:c
Wieder passiert lange nichts. Wieder Stellenwechsel, wieder nix. 2,5h hat nichts gebissen. Nach einem erneuten Stellenwechsel dann endlich die erste Sepia. Ja! Wir sind jetzt auf 18m ca. Ich wechsel an meiner Angel einen Kalmarköder gegen einen natürlicheren grünen Köder für Sepien. Eine lohnende Entscheidung. Langsam gibt es mehr Aktivität an unseren Ruten. Der grüne fängt auf einmal richtig gut. Auf einmal beißen um elf Uhr Kalmare wie blöd. Insgesamt 5 Stück fangen wir, dazu noch einen größeren Kraken und Sepien. Aus einem richtig schlecht beginnenden Tag wird ein guter, schade, dass ich nichts zum hältern der Kalmare dabei hatte. Damit hätte man noch schön einen holen können! Egal, Tag war gut. ISt auch genügend Arbeit die Viecher alle sauber zu machen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Dentexkönig hat wieder zugeschlagen ...:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Dieter 

Den nächsten Tag sollten die Bedingungen nochmal gut werden, darauffolgend sah es dann eher bescheiden aus im Windfinder (die wichtigste App für Angler!!!) 
Ich dann mal vorsichtig bei meinem Onkel angefragt wie das denn aussehen würde mit nochmal Angeln morgen. Das Argument mit dem Wind hat ihn wohl überzeugt, außerdem wollte ich nun zur Abwechslung mal Jiggen gehen und wieder die Operation Mero starten. Irgendwann muss es ja mal soweit sein. Jiggen, so sagte ich, könne man ja eh nicht so lange. Insgeheim hatte ich natürlich auch ein wenig Hoffnung Tunas zu sehen, aber mit dem Nebel immer tendiert die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen 0. 

Jetzt mit der neuen Rute, die sich als sehr angenehm für mich erwies, werde ich wieder angreifen! Mit BlackMinnow. Einem Köder, den ich hundert Stunden benutze und erst einen Fisch damit fing (1kg Drachenkopf). 

Nächsten morgen wieder früh los, zum Sonnenaufgang muss man bereits am Fischen sein. 

Aufgestanden bin ich mit 10min Verspätung, mein Onkel ist schon wach und erzählt mir er könne vom Balkon aus nichtmal die Werft sehen. Die Sichtweite beträgt vielleicht max. 50m. Oh fuck, wie soll ich da irgendeinen Spot finden. ICh hab aber Bock und Hoffnung dass es in Cadaques nicht so neblig ist. Dort ist ja auch häufiger mal Wind. 
Also trotzdem alles gepackt und losgefahren. Die Sichtweite beträgt auf der Fahrt teilweise vielleicht 20m. Nebelschlussleuchte ist eigentlich Pflicht, aber die funktioniert sicherlich an dem Schrotttrailer nicht. Mein Onkel probierts trotzdem und tadaaaa sie leuchtet. Man der Trailer überrascht mich jetzt aber doch!
Übern Berg von Cadaques gekommen zeigt sich, dass ich richtig lag. Kein Nebel! Gut, wir können fischen. 

Wir slippen das Boot und ich fahre direkt mal zu einer potentiellen Merostelle. Wir beackern mit unseren Blackminnows den Meeresboden und hoffen mit zugeknallten Bremsen auf den Einschlag des Königs vom Meeresgrund. Nichts passiert. Und dann kommt die Nebelwand, der Dunst hat uns schnell ein. Alles wird nass, wir sehen zwischendurch kein Land mehr. Es wird arschkalt. 
Einen Vorteil hats ja, es wird auch da unten länger dunkel bleiben und das ist wiederum gut für Operation Mero. 
Doch hier beißt nix in der Stunde die wir hier fischen. Stellenwechsel, nächster Topspot. Dummerweise seh ich den im Nebel nicht, fahre blind in die ungefähre Richtung. Das klappt sogar, safe! Wir fischen weiter mit den Blackminnows. 
Kay fragte mich ob meine Rute eine echte 25lbs Rute ist, also auch wirklich Power hat. Nunja, ich habs geschafft damit einen Blackminnow 5er Haken aufzubiegen, ok? Letztendlich wird mir nur ein BM Schwanz abgebissen. Wir fischen zeitweise auch auf 60m. Die Sonne brennt sich durch, der Nebel verschwindet. Es ist kein Wind, ideale Bedingungen. So hat man das hier selten. Wäre wohl ideal für Deepjigging gewesen. |rolleyes
Aber wir probieren weitere Spots aus. Irgendwann steigt Frank auf Glaze um, ihm ist das lieber. Kann ich zu 100% nachvollziehen. 
So und jetzt krieg ich hier Druck gemacht, weil die Konsorten zum Sport wollen und ich auch Tunatraining machen muss. Also schreib ich später weiter.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Frank fängt dann auch irgendwann auf einer tiefen Fläche den ersten Fisch, ein schönes großes Petermännchen. Das verheddert sich prompt so sehr im Kescher dass wir rund 10min brauchen um es vorsichtig zu lösen. Aber immerhin, der erste Fisch. 
Da es jetzt Mittagszeit ist, hab ich eine schöne Idee fürs Mittagspäuschen. Ich lege an einem kleinen versteckten Steg an und so können wir das Boot mal für ein halbes Stündchen verlassen. Top #6




Wir legen dann nach einem netten Snack und einem kühlen Bier irgendwann wieder ab. Wir werden jetzt hier noch bisschen Jiggen. Ich steige dann auch irgendwann auf Castingjigs um weil ich mit BM wieder mal erfolglos bin. 
Wir fangen mehrere Serranos, die sich die Möwen holen. Irgendwann beißt bei mir auch noch eine Oblada (Bandbrasse) und Frank ist mit dem Kescher nicht schnell genug. Schade, die wär gut gewesen. 
Wir hauen dann irgendwann dort ab und fischen noch an 3 weiteren Spots näher an der Slipstelle. Es ist immernoch wunderbar flach und der Tag neigt sich bereits dem Ende zu. Frank fängt noch ein großes Aranya auf unserer Aranyastelle und das wars dann auch. Immerhin 2 Fische, aber auch nicht so grandios. Dafür schmerzen uns beiden Arme und Schultern. Jetzt muss erstmal ein Tag Pause her! 




Es sei aber erwähnt, dass die Petermänner astreine Speisefische sind. Nur beim Händeln sollte man wirklich vorsichtig sein!


----------



## ulfisch (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte, aber meine sowohl besten als auch meisten WoBas habe ich in der Türkei (an der Ägäis in Sichtweite zu Griechenland) im Februar gefangen. Und auch alle Einheimischen mit denen ich,gesprochen habe, schwören auf bedeckten Himmel und bewegtes Wasser. Bißchen Regen schadet wohl auch nicht. Insofern für nen Angelurlaub da je gute Zeit meiner Erfahrung nach.



An sowas dachte ich auch, habe leider keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Jahreszeit, mal sehen anonsten spare ich mir die Woche für SEPT/OKT:vik:

@ Scorp, ich habe noch nicht alles gelesen aber Petri erst mal und super schöner Fisch.#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nach 2 Tagen Pause mit Urlaubsluxus wie Frühstück und Ausschlafen sind wieder gute Bedingungen angesagt. Das Dutzend Dentone ist voll, mal gucken was sich noch machen lässt. Es ist wieder Angeln auf Tintenfische angesagt mit Livebaiten danach. 

Morgens klingelt um 5:30 der Wecker #t:c Was man nicht alles für seine Hobbies tut. Ich will mal checken ob die Kalmare bevor es hell wird beißen. Wir werden sehen. 
Wir kommen an der Slipstelle in der Finsternis an. Aber Moment, wo ist unser Wasser?! Das Wasser ist viel niedriger als sonst. Wir müssen also den Hänger weiter reinschieben. Beim reinschieben finden wir leider ein Loch weichen Sands das tiefer ist. Vor/Zurück, nichts geht mehr. Mist. Wir müssen hier irgendwie rein, oder mit dem Seil und dem Auto agieren. Komm das muss auch so gehen. 
Irgendwie klappt das auch in einem abenteuerlichen Manöver. Ja gut, dann vorsichtshalber mit der Stange rausgestakt eh ich den Motor genutzt habe. Ne Schraube riskier ich jetzt nicht! 

Wir verlieren aber leider beim Slippen viel Zeit. Also wird es schon langsam hell als wir anfangen zu angeln. Doch nach 1min beißt schon der erste Kalmar #6 Ein zweiter gesellt sich schnell hinzu. 
Ich wechsel dann nochmal die Stelle nachdem nix mehr geht. Ein lohnender Stellenwechsel. Es kommt schon Stress auf. Endlich mal ne Doblete, es beißt ein Tier nach dem nächsten. Wir haben letztendlich zwei Sepia und 4 Kalmare. Irgendwann wirds dann ziemlich zäh und wir brechen ab. Bringen noch flott die nicht mehr benötigten Ruten zu unserem Kurier und dann ab dafür. So haben wir nur noch die Dogfightkombo dabei. Auf dem Weg zum anvisierten Ziel sehe ich schonmal eine kleine Frenzy, natürlich jetzt nix dabei zum anwerfen. Waren vermutlich Obladas oder sowas kleines. 
Die Fahrt zu den guten Ecken dauert meist lange, aber dort angekommen leben alle Kalmare noch freudig. Die wissen noch nicht was ihnen blüht 




Der erste ist schnell montiert, Plätze getauscht und los gehts. Ich lobe natürlich noch einen Parxet auf einen Dentex aus. Auf den Mero ist sowieso ein Gran Claustro ausgelobt! 
Der erste Kalmar machts nicht lange, ein vorsichtiger Biss und er ist hinüber. Aber immerhin schonmal Aktivität an der Rute. 
Zack den nächsten dran und weiter. 
Dann dauert es ein bisschen bis wieder etwas passiert.  Irgendwann dann ein merkwürdiges Gefühl. Leichte Schläge sind zu spüren. Sehr ähnlich wie Grundkontakt, aber Grund macht jetzt kein Sinn? Gebe Frank das Zeichen zum Stoppen, stelle mich hin. Das Gezuppel geht weiter, das muss Fisch sein. Aber er hängt nicht fest, die Dentex schlagen sonst immer brutal ein. Ich warte und warte. Es geht sicher 1min so. Dann ist es weg, ich spüre nur noch Grund. Warte nochmal ne Zeit, hole hoch. Der Kalmar ist komplett verspeist, nur noch der Kopf ist da. Ups, da hatte jemand großen Hunger! Ungewöhnlicher Biss, wird zu Protokoll genommen und dann weiter. Da fahren wir jetzt aber nochmal her! Uns bleiben noch 2 Kalmare. Einer ist ziemlich groß, den will ich eigentlich nicht nehmen. Der andere hat eine anständige Größe, die aber noch akzeptabel ist. Man muss dem Fisch ja unten auch ne Mahlzeit bieten! Glaube sowieso dass die nicht vor großen Tieren zurückschrecken. 
Also den rangemacht und runter. Selbe Stelle wird erneut angepeilt. Der Fisch hat sicher noch Hunger. Frank fährt in der Zone rum und dann kommt er. Der lang erwartete brutale Einschlag! Der Fisch ist groß, das spüre ich direkt. Die Brutalität des Einschlags, die starken Kopfschläge. Das ist ein Dentex, aber sicher größer als der letzte! Drille den Fisch zügig aus, klar gegen die Dogfight hat er keine Chance. 
Er kommt hoch, NICE! Der Fisch ist groß, kommt eigentlich perfekt. Frenky müsste nur mal einen Schritt nach vorne machen. Der kommt nicht, und dann hat er den Kescher auch noch in der falschen Hand und sagt er komme nicht ran. MAN MAN MAN! |krach:#q Ey das ist wirklich nicht schwierig! Aber der Fisch ist gut gehakt, Frank keschert ihn. 

Freude! Der Fisch ist klasse, un monstro. Sieht nach neuem PB für mich aus! :vik::vik::vik:






Oh yeah! Darauf gibt es doch direkt mal ein leckeres Alhambra! Unser Bier für Erfolge :m Der Fisch ist auch mal wieder richtig klasse gefärbt und die Sonne, die sich auch mal die Ehre gibt diesen Tag, lässt den Fisch funkeln! 

Die Wiegung ergibt ein Gewicht von 4,5kg. Also gleichwertig mit meinem bisherigen PB aus dem diesjährigen Osterurlaub. 

Der Bann ist gebrochen. Dentex Nr 13. Hennes, du bist der Beste! 





Aber der Biss war so anders, ich bin mir nicht recht sicher ob das der selbe Fisch war. Glaube es nicht. Ein Dentexbiss ist einfach brutal, der Jagd mit Fullspeed dem Kalmar hinterher, hakt sich sofort selbst und schlägt voll ein. Eine Demonstration an Kraft. Das Geheimnis gilt es noch zu ergründen. Vermute, dass das ein deutlich kleinerer Dentex war zuerst. 
Egal. Ab dafür, der große Kalmar wird nicht mehr riskiert! 

Wir fahren schön früh heim, können noch was unternehmen. Habe aber auch noch nachher gut in der Küche zutun. Filettierung steht an. Auf der Rückfahrt bin ich richtig euphorisch. Was für ein Klasse Fang, genau das hatte ich mir in meinen Träumen für den Urlaub gewünscht. So ist das genau richtig! 
Hier kommt für euch das Video, viel Spaß damit. Einer meiner geilsten Fänge bis dato und ein schönes Filmchen! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9gnvVRvw9s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> An sowas dachte ich auch, habe leider keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Jahreszeit, mal sehen anonsten spare ich mir die Woche für SEPT/OKT:vik:
> 
> @ Scorp, ich habe noch nicht alles gelesen aber Petri erst mal und super schöner Fisch.#6



Du weißt ich bin kein Wobaexperte und kann auch nur von Spanien sprechen, aber bei uns ist der Winter die mit Abstand bessere Zeit. Vor allem die größeren Wölfe beißen nur im Winter. Aufgewühltes Meer, Regen der den Flüssen Wasser bringt, das sind sich positiv auswirkende Faktoren. Aber hab auch mal gehört, dass sie besser bei Sonne beißen. Das ist dann vermutlich reine Zufallssache.


----------



## Krallblei (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mama Mia


Glückwunsch zu Nr.13

Schöner Fisch


----------



## Fr33 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Fische und tolle Berichte... wie immer ! Geil

ich bin auch gerade dabei den nächsten Sommerurlaub (Anfang Oktober) zu planen. Darf aber kein reiner Angelurlaub werden. Fest steht aber schonmal... kein Mallorca.

Hat wer ne Idee wo man zu der Zeit noch einigermaßen Badewetter hat, man nicht 1-2 Tage braucht um ne Lizenz zu bekommen und man neben Strand auch paar felsige Abschnitte hat? Aktuell tendiert ich ja zu den griechischen Inseln.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Fr33 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein Nachtrag meinerseits.... wenn wir von Griechenland reden, dann eher die Inseln. Auf dem Festland (Chalkitiki) war ich vor 3 Jahren schon. War nicht so meins...


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario zur Granate! Sehr schön, 13 Stück!! & was für schöne Stücke, richtig mal Delikatesse - Dentex WF!
Frischer Kalamar auf`m Grill mit Knofi, Olivenöl und so ist aber auch zu sehr lecker  ... Petermännchen finde ich mMn bissle zu trocken (mein Onkel wiederum liebt sie).
Rosi - gegen den Auftrieb, einen austarierten Bleigurt anlegen .
Los Dario, halte uns nicht zu lange hin mit der Fortsetzung...

lg


----------



## Darket (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Schöne Fische und tolle Berichte... wie immer ! Geil
> 
> ich bin auch gerade dabei den nächsten Sommerurlaub (Anfang Oktober) zu planen. Darf aber kein reiner Angelurlaub werden. Fest steht aber schonmal... kein Mallorca.
> 
> ...


Südtürkei. Ich war öfter in der Bucht von Fetihye, zuletzt Mitte Oktober 2014 (viel zu lange her :c), Wetter Top, 25 Grad, Wasser noch warm und gefangen haben wir auch echt gut. Landschaftlich im Grunde exakt wie Griechenland. Mit Lizenzen bin ich nicht sicher. Wenn man mit nem Fischer rausfährt ist es theoretisch wohl richtig kompliziert (praktisch haben wir das aber auch immer ohne gemacht), vom Ufer aus interessiert sich kein Schwein dafür, mein Vater und ich (deutlich als Touristen erkennbar) haben in der Türkei schon direkt neben dem örtlichen Stützpunkt der Küstenwache geangelt und das hat die nicht die Bohne interessiert. Ich habe letztes Jahr andernorts auch mal in einem Angelladen vor Ort nachgefragt, die haben auch nur abgewinkt.
Ich habe die ersten Fische meines Lebens in der Türkei gefangen und finde bis heute, dass sie ein super Urlaubsland ist. Sowohl zum Angeln, als auch für alles andere.


----------



## Krallblei (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo. Was hast du in der Türkei gefangen? Schwimmt da grösseres rum?


----------



## Fr33 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmmm an die Türkei dachte ich auch.... aber die Dame möchte da nicht sooo gerne hin. Noch andere Ideen?


----------



## Darket (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hallo. Was hast du in der Türkei gefangen? Schwimmt da grösseres rum?


Ich bzw. Reisebegleiter in meiner Gegenwart haben da, Wolfsbarsch bis 2kg, Zackenbarsch bis 7kg (meine waren nur bis 2kg :c), Mahis bis 3kg (meist aber nur um 1,5) Palometa hatte ich nur kleine, weiß aber auch von deutlich größeren. Es gibt definitiv auch Barrakudas, das Vergnügen hatte ich aber noch nicht. Das meiste davon habe ich beim Schleppen gefangen, in meinem letzten Urlaub bin ich aber mehr schnorcheln als angeln gewesen und habe einiges davon auch in Angeldistanz  vom Land aus rumschwimmen sehen. Außerdem kann man auch sehr schöne Doraden und Conger auf Grund fangen. Gerade Wolfsbarsch geht auch in Hafennähe nachts wohl ganz gut (habe ich aber noch nicht selbst versucht).


----------



## Mett (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir gehts in zwei Wochen wieder auf Mallorca, nicht als reiner Angelurlaub aber es wird sicher auch wieder reichlich geangelt 

Wie sucht ihr eigentlich eure Angelplätze aus ? (vom Ufer)

@scorp
Danke für die super Berichte, echt zu beneiden


----------



## Darket (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach so, Dentex gibt's auch, wobei ich da nur mal die Kinderstube beim Spinnen vom Ufer aus erwischt habe. Ist in der Türkei DER Speisefisch schlechthin, sehr gefragt und sehr teuer.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts in zwei Wochen wieder auf Mallorca, nicht als reiner Angelurlaub aber es wird sicher auch wieder reichlich geangelt
> 
> Wie sucht ihr eigentlich eure Angelplätze aus ? (vom Ufer)
> 
> ...




Hallo Mett,


hattest ja sicherlich meine Erfahrungen vom letzten Herbst gelesen. Da hab ich mir entweder Molen oder Hafeneinfahrten gesucht. Ggf noch sehr steinige Felsküsten mit tiefen Wasser in Wurfweite. Bei mir ging die Beißerei eig nur bei Sonnenuntergang bzw. vor Sonnenaufgang los. So richtig Tagsüber ging nie was. War aber auch nur Spinnfischen. Gefangen hatte ich nur auf schlanke Wobbler...


Für den nächsten Mittelmeer Trip werde ich mir aber auch sowas hier besorgen: https://www.google.de/search?q=rock...AhVGhg8KHdSfALgQ_AUIBigB#tbm=isch&q=speedjigs


Das sind wohl Speedjigs die vom Boot - aber auch vom Ufer schnell eingeleiert ganz gut sehen sollen. Gerade wenn man was tiefer steht.


----------



## Mett (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja natürlich habe ich das gelesen #6

Ich habe ja Eigentlich einen ganz guten Spot an dem man innerhalb 10 Minuten von 2 Meter Tiefe bis auf 30 Meter Tiefe in Ufernähe kommt.
Außerdem hat man auf einer Seite Bucht und auf der anderen das offene Meer was echt genial ist.
Den Spot kenne ich von einen einheimischen Freund.

Allerdings darf man in diesem Gebiet nur an gewissen Tagen angeln und für den Rest wollte ich mir was neues etwas außerhalb suchen ... 
nur wie bzw nach was sucht man am besten ?


----------



## Fr33 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn ein Mietwagen vorhanden ist - dann einfach mal bei google earth gucken wo felsen/ häfen und Molen sind und man dunkles Wasser erkennen kann.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Darket schrieb:


> Ach so, Dentex gibt's auch, wobei ich da nur mal die Kinderstube beim Spinnen vom Ufer aus erwischt habe. Ist in der Türkei DER Speisefisch schlechthin, sehr gefragt und sehr teuer.


Bei uns ist das auch so. Geht für 40-50€ per kilo weg. 

@glavoc Was meinst du mit Dentex WH? Calamari sind auch super zum Essen #6 Genau wie Sepia und eigentlich auch Kraken. 
Petermännchen wende ich in Mehl und dann kurz in Butter gebraten. Das ist nicht trocken, einfach nur lecker. Aber dass du da mal auf ne Portion kommst brauchste schon paar Fische. 

So nächste Bericht kommt in Kürze!


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der letzte Tag des Jahres, die letzte Chance auf Denton Numero 14. 13 ist doch auch die falsche Zahl |bla: Also wieder Livebaiten. 

Morgens früh gehts wieder raus. Wir fangen früh 2 Kalmare noch vor Sonnenaufgang. Fängt gut an! Beide haben schöne Livebaitgröße. Dann geht an der Stelle nichts mehr (die ist immer nur morgens gut. Sorry wenn ich hier zu Stelle und Methode nicht viel sage, ist methode top secret von Ivan)

Setze das Boot um an eine andere Stelle wo es direkt beißt. Die Fänge stellen sich ein. Es kommt sogar mal Hektik im Boot auf mit u.a. Doblete von Kalmar und Sepia an einer Angel, Doblete auf verschiedenen Angeln und mehreren Tieren kurz hintereinander von denen sich leider auch manchmal was als orangene Seegurke oder Lappen entpuppt. 
Da es sehr gut läuft bleiben wir länger, ohne die Stelle auch nur zu wechseln. Am Ende schwimmen 4 Kalmare in der Sotosbox und stehen als Livebaits bereit. 
Hinzu kommen 2 Kraken, einer ging noch knapp unterm Boot verloren. Einer von den Kraken hatte sich in der Kühltruhe eine Bierflasche geklaut und hing mit allen Armen daran  Wollte sie kaum wiederhergeben obwohl er schon tot war. Ja dazu kamen dann noch 7 schöne Sepien. Schonmal ein top Fang. Alles andere wird jetzt Zusatz! 
Wir liefern die Ruten im Hafen ab bis auf die Livebaitkombo und fahren wieder in die heiße Zone zum Livebaiten. Da gilt es dann immer Strecke machen. 
Angekommen sind alle Livebaits noch munter am schwimmen. Ich schnappe mir einen und verpasse ihm 2 Einzelhaken. Dann lasse ich ihn zügig zum Grund. 
Es dauert nicht lange bis sich was regt an der Rute. Ich schlage an doch spüre keinen Widerstand. Hochgeholt zeigt sich schnell ein klaffendes Loch in der Tube des Kalmars. #c Nächster Kalmar runter. Selbe Stelle... nichts. Hier will nix mehr beißen. Also weiter in der Weltgeschichte. Nach ner halben Stunde und auch mal Bögen auf dem Echolot ist es wieder da. Das merkwürdige Bissgefühl vom letzten mal. Ich schlage an und.... hole danach einen leeren Haken hoch. Argh! Diese elenden Biester!!! Der nächste der es wagt, den hol ich mir!!! Ich werde länger warten und dann anschlagen. 
3. Kalmar wird runtergelassen. Selbe Stelle.
Ding.... ding ding. Frank halt an!!! Ich warte. Ding. Ding ding. Anschlag! Hängt der Fisch? Spüre nicht viel, aber treiben drauf zu. Es ist windig. Und ja, da spüre ich was! Nix großes wird es sein, ein kleiner Dentici? Fisch wird hochgeholt, hat gegen die Kombo absolut garnichts zu gewinnen. Frank hat wieder den Kescher in der falschen Hand, doch diesmal merke ich das und korrigiere ihn rechtzeitig! 
Fisch kommt hoch und schwimmt vorbildlich in den Kescher! Yessss!!! Dieser hat zu viel gewollt!!! Und es ist kein Dentex, sondern ein stattlicher Pagell (Pagellus erythrinus) oder auch zu Deutsch Rotbrasse. Ein dem Dentex gleichwertiger Fisch von der Speisequalität. :vik: Und dieser hier ist für seine Art von stattlicher Größe, wiegt rund ein Kilo. Mein mit Abstand größter Pagell bisher! 





Oh yeah! 
Da wird sich mein Papa aber freuen, der liebt Pagell! 

Jetzt kommen wir an den Punkt, wo wir schon einen Fisch haben, aber noch einen guten Kalmar. Ich hatte ja zuvor schon mit meinem Papa klar, dass wir weiterfischen würden. Vorsichtig frage ich mal bei Frank an wie das denn aussiehen würde. Ich hätte schon noch Bock, heute sind die Fische aktiv! 
Er ist einverstanden, sagt, dass sich das ja eh nach einer halben Stunde schon erledigt haben kann. Also montiere ich voller Elan den letzten Kalmar. Der wird wieder runtergelassen, selbe Stelle. Nichts... na ok. Dann weiter in der Weltgeschichte, hier ist keiner mehr. 
Eine viertel Stunde nach dem reinlassen wieder Biss. Wieder das gezuppel an der Rutenspitze, wieder warte ich geduldig. Spüre den Fisch ganz deutlich, warte auf eine Gelegenheit für den Anschlag. Leicht stärkere Gezuppel und ich schlage 2 mal hart an. Fisch hängt!!! Das wird wieder ein Pagell sein, kämpft wieder fast garnicht. Er kommt super gut hoch zum keschern, sodass sogar Frenky mal direkt keschert. Yes! Otro Pagell! Tag der Dobleten!!! 




Frank hatte Recht behalten. Die viertel Stunde mehr hat sich gelohnt! 
Nun fahren wir zurück. Haben keine Livebaits mehr und Jigs hab ich garnicht mehr dabei. 
Mein Papa der zuhause auf News wartet ist begeistert und will unbedingt an den Pagells al forn mitessen. Das lässt sich einrichten. 
So gehört sich das am letzten Tag im Jahr. 13 Dentex sind es geworden, wer hätte das gedacht? Vor diesem Jahr hatten wir im Leben nur 2 gefangen! 
Hennes in Topform! Was wird das neue Jahr wohl bringen? Das nächste mal werde ich mit meinem Papa fahren, dann werden wir Hardcore-Fishing machen soweit es möglich ist! 




Nicht zu vergessen, die mal so nebenher eingefangenen Tintenfische. Die beiden Pagells waren ja so nett uns auch teilweise noch was mit hochzubringen von den Livebaits |rolleyes






Nach Silvester gönne ich mir nun den Tag Pause an Neujahr, trotz guter Bedingungen. Man muss nicht immer Fischen gehen, 4 Stunden Schlaf wäre mir dann auch ein bisschen wenig gewesen. Am 2. Januar kommt mein Vater mit dem Flieger an. Wir werden ihn abholen und dann evtl noch an dem Tag direkt mit dem Boot rausfahren wenn es geht. 

Mal als Vorgriff weils ja hierzu passt. Am 2. Abends gabs dann leckere Pagells al forn, absoluter Genuss! 





Und hier gibt es den Film zur Pagelldoblete! Viel Spaß dabei  Ein bisschen Fernweh muss ja auch mal sein. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ7McnplqLo


Ivan kommentierte meine Pagells mit der Info, dass es sehr schwer sei Pagells in der Größe zu finden und zu fangen.


----------



## Darket (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Bei uns ist das auch so. Geht für 40-50€ per kilo weg.



Die Türken haben uns für vollkommen bescheuert gehalten, weil wie die drei Fische um jeweils 200g Lebendgewicht wieder released haben :q

Aber insgesamt kann man in der Türkei echt gute Fische fangen. Kenne auch Leute, die auf hoher See auf Schwert- oder Thunfisch gehen und auch fangen. Und auch als Urlaubsland jenseits des Angelns echt Top. Meine Freundin war anfangs auch eher skeptisch, aber wir machen da mittlerweile beide sehr gern Urlaub, weil für jeden was dabei ist.


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario. dass sind mal wirklich kapitale Pagellus erythrinus/Pagell oder Arbun, wie er im kroat. genannt wird. #6
Reschpäckt!!! 
Mir geht es da im Grunde wie deinem Papa- ich liebe diesen Fisch & seinen Geschmack! Habt ihr da auf Sand(grund) geangelt, nicht wahr?
Mit Dentex WF meinte ich natürlich Zahnbrasse WildFang :m 

Mett - zu deiner Frage wie Spots erkennen: Strömungskanten und Strömung (sieht man manchmal auch auf der Oberfläche) generell, sowie Futterfisch suchen. Wenn du dann noch Aktivität der Räuber feststellst...dann bist du richtig. Tja Spots sind (wie *überall auch* beim Fischen) das A&O welches dich zum Erfolg führt. Über kurz oder lang gilt es einen 6. Sinn/Blick dafür zu entwickeln. Aber in der kurzen Zeit des Urlaubs und vor allem jetzt, wo mensch nicht unbedingt kurz mal schnorcheln gehen kann, hilft es eventuell auch Einheimische, Fischer oder Angelgerätehändler, Vermieter und sonstwenn nach Spots zu "löchern". Ideal wäre es, einen anderen Angler zu finden ... und ein Bier auszugeben und das Gespräch zu suchen...denn ihr seid dort ja Touristen die in ein paar Tagen wieder weg sind, also wird euch eher eine Stelle preisgegeben oder eine Methode verraten als dem konkurrierendem Inselbewohner  ...
lg
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich finde die Pagells / Arbuns auch absolute Oberklasse. Ist einfach ein Bombenfisch auf dem Teller! WF Wildfang, ja da bin ich nicht so direkt drauf gekommen. Im spanischen wird das immer als "palangre" markiert, also geangelt. Bzw das ist sicherlich wieder eher catalá. 

Zu Spots: Mein Mentor sagte mir als ich auch solche Fragen hatte, du musst das Meer lesen lernen. Einige Tipps könne er mir geben, einige müsse man einfach selber beobachten. 
Die wichtigsten Dinge denke ich: Struktur, Strömung und daraus resultierend Futter. 
Also neben Häfen und derlei Zeug: Inseln, vorgelagerte Felsen, Zonen in denen auch Schaum ist, wenn sonst nirgendwo Schaum ist. Da wo spitze Zungen reingehen z.B. ist auch gut. 

Irgendwann geht das in Fleisch und Blut über. Bei mir als Bootsangler sind das natürlich auch sehr viel andere Dinge die ich beachten muss. Essentieller Teil ist es dann, dass Verhalten von Vögeln zu deuten. 

Achso und sowas wie Navionics kann dir auch mitunter helfen potentielle Spots zu finden. Als Webapp auch kostenlos nutzbar. Aber: die SonarCharts sind totaler Mist!!!!!


----------



## Mett (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich finde das Navionics (kenne nur die WebAPP) ist für Ufernahes angeln aber fast nicht brauchbar.
Es gibt zwar Anhaltspunkte wo es nach dem Küstenbereich schnell tiefer wird aber wenn man dann dort steht kommt man selten überhaupt hin.

Aber stimmt schon einen guten Spot finden soll erstmal gelernt sein, das finde ich eigentlich das schwierigste an der ganzen Küstenangelei.


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das auch so. Geht für 40-50€ per kilo weg.



Wirklich so teuer bei euch in Spanien? Bei uns in Kroatien liegt der Preis bei 1kg=200,- kuna/ bzw. 26,-€, für Wildfang wohlgemerkt...die aus der Aquakultur kosten (noch) rund die Hälfte (wegen Alleinstellngsmerkmal...)


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also die kleineren kriegste mit Glück für 20-30. Die großen stets 40-50€. Ebenso alle anderen wirklich guten Speisefische. Kannst es vermutlich auch nicht vergleichen mit Kroatien. Wohnen da schon in einer Region mit richtigen Bonzen (reiche Russen z.B.) Vermute mal dass es in einer touristisch nicht so erschlossenen Region nicht für diese Preise zu verkaufen wäre. 
Dentex aus Fischzucht? Das machen sie bei uns bisher nur mit Dorade, Wolf und Plattfisch.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also die Navionics Webapp ist ja immerhin etwas. Damit lässt sich ja wohl mehr anfangen als mit bei Google Maps nach dunklem Wasser suchen ;+#c


----------



## Darket (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Dentex aus Fischzucht? Das machen sie bei uns bisher nur mit Dorade, Wolf und Plattfisch.


Kenne ich auch so. Dentex aus Kultur war mir auch unbekannt. In der Türkei gibt's noch Thunfischfarmen. Die werden aber nicht im engeren Sinne gezüchtet, sondern kleine Wildfänge ordentlich gemästet. War vor Jahren mal in der selben Pension wie ein japanischer Fischaufkäufer, der hat mir da ein paar Einblicke gegeben, nachdem ich ihm zum Abendessen von unseren da gefangenen Wolfsbarschen abgegeben hatte |supergri

Übrigens, weil ich zu meinem Schrecken gemerkt habe, dass ich es gar nicht erwähnt habe: scorpio, sehr geileres Bericht und wie üblich bin ich unglaublich neidisch geworden...muss wieder ans Meer...


----------



## Mett (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also die Navionics Webapp ist ja immerhin etwas. Damit lässt sich ja wohl mehr anfangen als mit bei Google Maps nach dunklem Wasser suchen ;+#c



Na auf alle Fälle, war auch nicht soo negativ gemeint.
Ich wollte damit sagen das es einem nicht erspart bleibt die Bereiche abzugehen und sich live anzusehen.
Nur auf was ich da achte habe ich leider noch nicht ganz heraußen, steil abfallend muss ja auch nicht immer der Top Spot sein und die Fische sieht man ja leider nicht von oben.
Ins Wasser geh ich zu dieser Jahreszeit nur zum surfen und wenns ein Boot gibt


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja steil abfallend ist bei mir auch ungefähr überall. Sind ja auch nicht alles gute Spots. Aber zum Shorejiggen ist das wichtig. 

Ja darket, die Thunfischfarmen gibts weiter im Süden auch. Bei uns nicht. Und danke  Werd jetzt mal weiterschreiben für euch


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Papa holen wir um halb neun am Flughafen in Girona ab. Es ist wunderbares Wetter. Mein Papa will, na klaro, direkt heute Boot fahren. Der Windfinder sagt Tramuntana bis 50kmh für später voraus. Ich stelle mich quer, da fahr ich nicht! 
Wir fahren also erstmal zum Markt in Figueres und dann nach Hause. Nach einem Schwätzchen mit dem ebenfalls angelnden Verkäufer hinter der Wursttheke vom Condis, Felipe, und einem ausgiebigen Frühstück im Anschluss ist es immernoch wunderbar flach. 
Mein Papa will unbedingt fahren, doch ich gebe nicht nach. Mir ist das zu heikel, 50er Tramuntana ist nicht unbedingt das worauf ich aus bin. Auch wenn es momentan weiß Gott nicht danach aussieht! 
Da es ihm in den Fingern juckt einigen wir uns auf einen Kompromiss. Wir fahren zur Mündung des Fluvia, mein Papa will dort mit mir und Frank auf Wolf versuchen und auch die Palostelle mal zeigen. Na ok, mittags auf Wölfe.

Ich werde einfach mal ein paar Fotos zeigen. 
















Einmal springen in unmittelbarer Nähe von uns Fische, als ob sie gejagt würden. Doch auf unsere Stickbaits beißt nix. Waren aber auch eher mit großen Ködern unterwegs und die Fische die dort gejagt wurden definitiv nicht so groß. 

Hier mal als Info an Kay, denn der wieß mich darauf hin, dass ich einen Wathosengurt tragen soll. Ich hab das erst nicht für so wichtig genommen und fand es rel. überzogen. (Wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen ist, hab ich den aber jetzt immer umgemacht). Wo ich da mit der Wathose drin war, da hab ich gemerkt warum das so wichtig sein kann!

Als wir im Mündungsbereich angeln, wo auch fleißig Wasser rausgelaufen kommt, wird es immer windiger. Der Tramuntana kommt, mit einer schwarzen Wolkenfront die er über die Berge drückt. Und genau darum wollte ich nicht rausfahren! 
Wir beangeln also Mündungsbereich und inneren Flussteil, nichts. Irgendwann kommt ein anderer Angler. Ich rette mal noch den FC Barcelona Ball eines spielenden Kindes aus dem Wasser. Es war dort max 1m tief, als ich abkürzend zu dem Kind gehen will ist da auf einmal ein tiefes Loch. Ich kann mich grad noch unter vollem Körpereinsatz davon abhalten dareinzurutschen. Da hätte ich bei weitem nicht drinstehen können. Hier ist viel Strömung! 
Dann spricht mich der andere Angler an, ob wir schon was gefangen hätten. Er sagt er kenne mich, er hat ein Video von mir gesehen. Außerdem sieht er uns immer mit dem Boot losfahren. Netter Typ, er spinnt hier auch auf Wölfe. Er erzählt mir, dass er im Sommer hier 6 oder 7 Tallahams gefangen hat (=Bluefish)

Tja, die Regenfront rückt immer näher und irgendwann suchen wir erfolglos das Weite. Aber die Spots sind vielversprechend! Glavoc, du sagtest ja vor längerem mal ich solle für dich die Flussmündungen abspinnen und einen Wolf fangen |rolleyes

Pünktlich als wir im Auto sind fängt es an zu Schütten.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie immer ein super Bericht! Ich träume seit Tagen auch wieder vom Meer, Spinnrute.... Sonnenuntergänge. Dabei kann ich die leichte abendliche Brandung schon hören! Dazu dann der Duft vom Meerwasser.


Sagt mal angelt von euch Weltenbummler jmd in Griechenland? Vorzugsweise auf den Inseln? Rhodos, Kreta, Kos... das wären ggf auch Ziele für den nächsten Urlaub...


----------



## Darket (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich war bislang nur auf dem Festland angeln (Pilion-Halbinsel). Der Golf von Pilion ist ordentlich leergefischt. Da sieht man Abends immer die großen Trawler mit den Grundschleppnetzen. Die haben da auch nach Aussage der einheimischen Kleinfischer so ziemlich alles kaputt gemacht. Von den Inseln kenne ich nur Kos von nem Tagesausflug ganz kurz. Angeln war ich da aber noch nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die nächsten beiden Tage sollen laut Windfinder top sein um mit dem Boot zu fahren. Oh ja, das hatten wir uns so gewünscht. 
Am Vorabend werden nach dem Pagell Festschmaus, die waren wirklich super lecker, dann alles gepackt um morgen loszulegen. 
Ich nehme alles notwendige fürs Livebaiten mit, also auch um die Kalamari zu fangen. Ich hatte ja auch vor noch ein Tintenfischvideo für euch zu drehen (das letzte ist das mit Abstand am besten laufende Video meines Channels!). Das wollte ich aber lieber mit meinem Papa machen als mit Frank. 
Nächsten morgen geht es früh los. Mein Papa weckt mich mal wieder vor meinem Wecker (5:30 ginge der), weil er nicht mehr schlafen konnte.... :c Ich hatte das schon am Vortag als Bedenken geäußert, dass das vermutlich passieren wird. 

Also kommen wir auch dementsprechend früh los, wir wollen in absoluter Dunkelheit loslegen mit dem Fischen um Kalmare zu erwischen und eine möglichst hohe Chance zu haben! 
Frank bringt uns mit dem Boot zur Slipstelle und haut dann wieder ab nachdem wir geslippt haben. Alles ist vorbereitet, Frank fährt weg und ich steig schonmal ins Boot. Gebe meinem Papa ein paar Anweisungen wohin er mich schieben soll damit ich den Motor starten kann. Okay hier ist gut. Ich geh an den Tank und pumpe Benzin zum Motor. Scheixxe! Das Benzin spritzt nur am Motor seitlich weg. Oh verdammt! Ich gucke mit der Lampe und inspiziere das Unheil. 





Der Motor hatte nicht genug Schlauch frei und als er dann zur Seite kippte, ist der Schlauch angerissen. Das können wir eventuell noch flott reparieren, wenn das mit dieser merkwürdigen Klammer klappt. Ich rufe also erstmal Frank an, er soll zurückkommen und dann ziehen wir das Boot erstmal vorne in den Sand. 
Wir bauen den Spritschlauch ab und schauen uns das am Auto mal an. Ganz auf den Kopf gefallen sind wir ja auch nicht. Eine Zange, ein Filettiermesser und 5min später ist das Teil im Kofferraum repariert. Wieder angebracht, getestet und es scheint dicht zu sein. Noch ist es dunkel.
Der Motor tut mir daraufhin den Gefallen direkt anzuspringen und wir dampfen diesmal auch wirklich ab. 
Hat uns nichtmal so viel Zeit gekostet. Also gehts zum Spot, Angeln werden noch im Dunkel ausgebracht. Erstmal beißt garnichts obwohl die letzten beiden male immer direkt was Biss. Dann aber, gehts irgendwann zur Sache. Kurz hintereinander mehrere Kalmare. Es dauert nichtmal eine Stunde und wir haben bevor es richtig hell ist genügend Kalmare zum Livebaiten. Mehr als genügend! Nämlich 8 Stück u.a. auch einen richtig Dicken. 










Kein Grund für uns hier lange noch zu verharren. Wir werden direkt im Hafen 2 Ruten abgeben und durch Croissants und Brot substituieren und dann zum Livebaiten fahren. Wir haben 7 super Kalmare und einen zu großen. Es wird gelivebaitet bis der letzte hinüber ist oder es dunkel ist! Das könnte ein langer Tag werden.
Also treten wir die lange Fahrt zum Spot an. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas skeptisch mit acht Kalmaren in der Hälterung. Sollten wir nicht lieber den großen zumindest schonmal rausnehmen? 

Kurz vorm Spot, Pajarera Richtung offenes Meer. Ooooh interessant! Pajareras, so heißen die feeding frenzies bei den Spaniern wegen der vielen pajaros (Vögel) darüber. Hin! Ich drehe mal wieder bis zum Anschlag am Gashebel ohne dass das das Boot nennenswert schneller macht. Ich sehe nix springen, Bonitos? Es ist 80m tief hier. Dann springt ein Atun! Yeaaaah!!! Der erste seit Monaten den ich sehe! Nur dummerweise hab ich auch deshalb keine Tunaangel dabei #d Egal, die Livebaitkombo ist eigentlich eine Kombo für DTTs und wirds wohl auch mit BFTs aufnehmen können. Einen Glaze montiert (wird der Haken das halten?)
Wir kommen an, überalle Vögel. Aber nichts springt. Echolot markiert bastante actividad. Dann kommen überall um uns rum Fische hoch. Ich jigge was das Zeug hält aber es kommt kein Fisch. Wir sehen mehrere Frenzies, jagen ihnen hinterher und erreichen doch nie eine. Mehrfach sind große Fischschwärme in 60,70,80m zu sehen. Ich sehe auch mehrfach Tuna springen. Dann einmal in großer Entfernung ein Mörderteil. Ein Delfin? Ein Aguja imperial (Speerfisch) oder einfach nur ein großer Atun? Ich werde es nie erfahren, aber er war mir eigentlich zu dünn für einen Atún. 
Wenn hier doch überall soviele Echos in der Tiefe sind, ein Thunfisch frisst auch einen Kalmar. Das habe ich selbst schon erlebt. Also probieren wir es eben hier in großer Tiefe! Zwischenzeitlich sehe ich übrigens auch einmal in 20m Tiefe auf dem Echolot einen mörderbogen. Seguramente un atun! Ich jigge wie ein doofer, aber nix beißt. Aber mal ehrlich, das Vorfach hier ist starr wie ein Seil und sichtbar wie eben jenes. Von Fluorocarbon nicht mehr viel zu sehen. Das ist natürlich suboptimal...
Also lieber das mit dem Kalmar verfolgen. Alles ummontiert und für Kalmar vorbereitet. Mist, 2 Kalmare sind schon hinüber! Wir tauschen flott das komplette Wasser. Der große Kalmar und ein anderer werden aussortiert. Also schon nur noch 6 Kalmare eh wir überhaupt angefangen haben. Aber trotzdem mehr als bisher immer! 
Kalmar wird montiert und heruntergelassen. Wird der das überhaupt überleben? Ich schätze die Drift völlig falsch ein. Wir treiben mit 1,5kmh auf den Wind zu, der nichtmal so schwach ist. So komme ich nicht in die Richtung in die ich eigentlich wollte und finde auch keinen der Schwärme dort unten. Also wieder ein Stück Richtung Land. 80m sind schon schwer zu befischen so. Wir fahren Richtung Land, in langsamem Tempo. Mein Papa hat die Angel, er soll den ersten Denton in 2016 fangen! 
Wir nähern uns einem jiggenden Boot. Irgendwann wirft der den Motor an und kommt zu uns. Ach! Mein Amigo von gestern vom Fluvia! Er ist alleine unterwegs. Wir quatschen kurz. Er beackert mit Vinilos den Grund und will ebenfalls Dentex fangen. Interessanterweise erfahre ich, dass er in dem Haus über uns wohnt. Ja klasse, er hat eine 550er Flyer im Hafen von Sta Margarita liegen und sagt wenns mal passt können wir mal zusammen fahren. So trennen sich unsere Wege wieder, das könnte ein guter Kontakt werden. Dummerweise kenne ich immernoch nicht seinen Namen... 
Also weiter und weiter. Irgendwann machen wir eine Kontrolle. Haben auch von vorhin noch so viel Schnur draußen, dass es sich in 50m Tiefe schon auch wieder schlecht gestaltet, weil der Köder sooo weit weg ist vom Boot. 
Ich bin gespannt ob der Kalmar das gut überstanden hat, die Reise in die Tiefe. Der Kalmar ist topfit! Wir lassen ihn wieder runter. Weiter gehts. Irgendwann sehe ich auf einer Kante den ersten kleinen Bogen stehen, der auch prompt unserem Kalmare die Arme abbeißt................
Ok. Next please. Weiter geht es. Wir fischen nichtmal so lange bis zum nächsten Biss. Mein Papa schlägt an und reißt dem vermutlichen Pagell seine Beute ausm Maul. Schnell erklär ich ihm dass er bei so einem Biss ein bisschen länger warten muss und teile meine Erfahrungen mit. Klar, Reflex direkt anzuschlagen. 
Einen Kalmar haste noch, dann bin ich dran. Er will aber direkt wechseln, weil ich dass ja mit den Pagells gut hinkriege, zumindest zuletzt. Wir tauschen, Kalmar wird montiert und weiter gehts. 10min später knabberts bei mir. Ich lasse Ralf anhalten und warte geduldig. Man sieht auch an der Rute schön, wie der Fisch aktiv ist. Ich schlage 2mal brutal an und der Fisch hängt. So macht man das!  Hatte ich doch vorher noch gesagt " Jetzt zeig ich dir mal wie das geht!" 
Ein klasse Pagell (Rotbrasse) kommt nach oben geschwommen und wird (endlich mal) perfekt eingekeschert. :vik:
Dieser hier ist nochmal deutlich größer und bringt 1,5kg auf die Waage! 





Das ist schonmal nicht schlecht, mal sehen was uns die restlichen drei Kalmare noch bringen werden! 

Also wird prompt der nächste montiert und die Stelle weiter beackert. Nichts mehr. Schade. 
Also geht es weiter, Strecke machen ist die Devise. Dann irgendwann wieder ein Pagell-Biss. Ich warte und warte..... doch dann geht der Anschlag ins leere. Schade!
Mein Papa montiert mir einen neuen Kalmar. Dabei hatten wir das interessante Verständigungsproblem, dass wir unterschiedliche Auffassungen davon haben, wo denn nun beim Kalmar vorne und wo hinten ist. Jedenfalls wird der Kalmar letztendlich richtig montiert und fertig. Ab nach unten und dann gibts es auch irgendwann schon den nächsten Pagell-Biss. Geduldig warte ich mit dem Anschlag. Dann setze ich ihn, heftige Gegenwehr. 5Sek und Fisch schlitzt aus. Och nöööö #q#q#q#q Der war nicht klein!!! Würde vermuten größer als der 1,5kg oder aber irgendwo außerhalb des Mauls gehakt. Schade schade. Dieser Fisch ärgert mich besonders.
Und wie es immer so ist, wird der nächste Kalmar (zugegeben, ein großer) dort nichtmehr attackiert. Wir fahren ziellos umher auf der Suche nach Fisch. Es vergeht Zeit in der ich mich sinnlos über den verlorenen Fisch schwarz ärgere. Keine Ahunung wieso, aber der ärgert mich eben besonders! #d
Auch mit den ganzen Fehlbissen leider eine miserable Bissquote. Naja, ganz klassisches Jammern auf hohem Niveau. 
Aber Entschädigung kommt auf dem Echolot in Sicht. Hoffentlich ist der Kalmar nicht zu groß für die Pagells. Ich schreibe einfach mal nieder was in etwa mein Papa gesagt hat.
"Da kommt was ins Bild, ein schöner Bogen!"
"Jetzt kommt ein kleiner blauer Schimmer am Grund. Ein zweiter Bogen dahinter"
Hoffnung bei mir, seine Bögen entpuppten sich häufig als sehr heiße Zonen. Den ersten Pagell hatte er auch einen Bogen gesehen.
Ich frage ob sie schon aus dem Bild sind? Nein. 
"Oh dahinter ein richtig fetter Bogen!" 
So jetzt muss einer beißen. Zeit vergeht, nix passiert. Die Zone müsste mein Köder erreicht haben. Wir halten mehrfach an, wollen den Kalmar schwimmen lassen. Das Anhalten ist aber auch dem Frühstück geschuldet, das wir nebenher machen. Ich glaube schon, dass wir an der Stelle ohne Biss vorbeifahren. 
Brutaler Einschlag! Die Dogfight bietet dem Fisch Parole und ich kann nur mit beiden Händen erstmal halten. Oh man das ist kein Pagell!!! 
Der Fisch kämpft gut, nimmt der Dogfight sogar ein paar Meter Schnur ab. Das hat keiner bisher gemacht! Die Dogfight ist so hart eingestellt, dass man wenn man die Schnur packt und zieht sich nur die Finger einschneidet, aber keinen Millimeter gewinnt. 
Ich drille den Fisch aus der mir mit rabiaten Kopfschlägen klar macht, dass er groß ist. Nein er muss schon sehr groß sein. Verhält sich wie ein Dentex, aber deutlich stärker als der 4,5kg. Die Bremse ist übrigens nicht verstellt worden zwischen den Fischen.
Dann kommt er hoch, ein großer rot-silber-blauer Fisch kommt hoch.
Mein Vater keschert sofort astrein, schreit nur "ein absolutes monstro!" Oh ja, ich kann das erstmal garnicht so realisieren und ärgere mich über die Kalmartube die ich noch wieder in die Tiefe trudeln sehe.
Mein Papa kann den Fisch nicht alleine reinheben, das will was heißen. 
Als er vor mir liegt Jubel! El sueno del Denton! Joderrrrr ist der groß! Eine Bestie, ein Monstro. Den brauchen wir nicht zu wiegen um zu sehen, dass er der neue Rekord ist! hossa! 
Ich kann die Euphorie garnicht richtig in Worten ausdrücken, schaut euch einfach das Video an. 

Aber jetzt sollt ihr auch Fotos bekommen! 












Eine absolute Bestie, ein Ausnahmefisch. Der dickste Dentex den ich je gesehen habe! Ich kann es kaum fassen als ich ihn wiege mit dem Bogagrip! Über ACHT KILO! 8,2kg.... joder!

Ihr könnt es euch vermutlich vorstellen, ich sitze hier mit einem fetten Grinsen während ich diesen Bericht tippe. Fühle mich grad wieder als wäre ich da! 

Der letzte Kalmar, ein schöner großer hat den dicken Bogen gebracht. Ich hab das Echo selber gesehen, ich bin mir sicher dass es der dicke Bogen war! Es muss dieser gewesen sein! 

Man ist das geil!!! Wir fahren euphorisch zurück!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG0Ws2ErImM

An der Slipstelle kommt ein spanisches Ehepaar fragen ob wir was gefangen haben. Stolz wird der Fisch präsentiert, dem Mann (si claro, ein Angler) fallen die Augen aus dem Kopf. Sofort macht er ein Foto und schickt es einem Freund. Der ruft sofort an. Von dem was ich von seinem Telefonat verstehe, ist er total baff, dass wir mit einem Boot von 8PS am Cap Creus so einen Fisch fangen.  Außerdem wird sein Freund geärgtert, dass der mit 25PS nicht so große Fische fängt. Tja, PS sind eben nicht alles  

70cm und 8,2kg. Was für ein Ausnahmefisch. Wir sind echt vom Glück verwöhnt. So meine Freunde vom Niederrhein, jetzt könnte ihr eure Rauten alle Abknibbeln!!! Hennes ist die Macht am Mittelmeer! 






Die Spanier sind baff. Ivan kürt mich zum "rey de los dentones" und Albert nennt mich den "jeffe con vivo". 

Ja man, so ist das nach meinem Geschmack! Und ich sage euch, das mit Abstand leckerste was du kriegen kannst! Einfach absolute Upper Class dieser Fisch. Filets sind so hoch, an Braten braucht man garnicht denken. Aber im Ofen, mit Knusperkruste. :l

So meine Damen: Hier das Video. Es müsste gleich online sein wenn youtube nicht wieder rumspackt. Ansonsten klickt einfach morgen nochmal drauf, es lohnt sich! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG0Ws2ErImM

Un saludo!
"El rey de los dentones"


----------



## Fr33 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Darket,


ich denke es wird auf Griechenland wohl raus laufen. Aber muss das erstmal abchecken wie und wo und wann.


Def. ist es dort aber so, dass man keine Lizenz braucht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und weil ich gerade das maximum an Smileys gesprengt habe jetzt nochmal hinterher:
:vik:|laola:#v#v#g#g|jump:#a:vik:


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario ich fürchte du wirst bald in La Jongquera abgewiesen. Berufsfischer haben Angst um ihre Zukunft  Geile Brasse!!!!!!

Junge Junge


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

man ist das ein brocken. herzlichen glückwunsch. und danke für die letzten aufregenden seiten. so macht der tröt spass.
#6#6#6


----------



## ulfisch (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geilo Dario:vik:

"Ich kannte ihn da war er noch sooo klein":q


Von mir eher auch nur Erfahrungen zum Festland bzw. Chalkidikie

@ Darket, ich habe da eher anderes vom Pilion gehört.
Zumindest mein Tackledealer und seine Kumpels räumen einiges ab, Mahi, Dentex, Wobas, Blaubarsch usw....auch groß.
So weit ich das erkennen konnte müsste SOTOVASI auch in dieser Gegend Fischen.

Skiathos(vor dem Pilion) gelegen fand ich ganz ansprechend letzten (spät)Sommer.


Von der Westseite hört man auch immer wieder mal was Gutes, Korfu ect.

Oder du identifizierst wo Markos Vidalis so fängt.


----------



## ulfisch (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal ne Frage Dario, wie macht ihr es mit der Rute, wenn die Bremse derart fest ist also bei Hängern, reißt es Dir das Ding nicht aus der Hand?


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Video ist online! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG0Ws2ErImM

Ulfisch, ich hab grad keine Zeit. Ich antworte dir aber noch ausführlich #6


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Kerl dein 16pfünder Dario! 

Dentex_könig _reicht da langsam nicht mehr... wie wäre es mit Zahnbrassen*ZAR ??* Dickes Petri vom Oberlauf des Neckars!! 

In der Fluviamündung meintest du, ihr hättet eher schwerer/größer geangelt...wie groß oder schwer? Bis 13,14cm spielt es ja eher keine Rolle, wenn ihr jetzt aber Lurenzos Donbelone rumgeballert habt eventl. schon.

_Zitat:"__ Dentex aus Fischzucht? Das machen sie bei uns bisher nur mit Dorade, Wolf und Plattfisch."_
Dachte ich bis letzten Sommer auch noch ... jedoch hat es ein kroatisches Aquakulturunternehmen (bisher als einzige?) geschafft Dentexe zu züchten! Der große Teil der F1 Nachzuchten geht allerdings wohl nach Italien, daher der noch relativ hohe Preis für Zuchtzahnbrassen. Hier der Link zu Cromaris doo: http://www.cromaris.hr/en/cromaris-products-s12

Darket- det mit den Thunfischen wird auch bei uns so gehandhabt (und ist mit der Hauptgrund, warum die kleinen Fischerchen keine Lizenzen zum Tunafang kaufen können auch weil zudem ja noch die BigGameBoote bedient werden). 
Also im offenen Meer werden große Schwärme eingefangen, zur Zuchtstation gezogen und dann ersteinmal wochenlang in Ruhe gelassen, bis sich bei diesen WF(Wildfängen) der Hunger durchsetzt. Wenn sie dann beginnen zu fressen fängt langsam auch die Mast an...da der jüngere jap. Sushi-Markt den Thunfisch so richtig fettig mag (Geschmacksträger)!! Bis dann dein Aufkäufer aus Fernost ins Spiel kommt .

Mett -Shorejigging soll zumindest in Kroatien eher eine "Sommer-Methode" sein. Aber nur Versuch macht kluch! Drücke dir aber alle Daumen!

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also Ule. Es ist erstmal so, dass dir ein Fische eher die Rute aus der Hand reißt als ein Hänger. Beim Hänger wird der Druck "langsam" immer größer. War dann aber auch mitunter so, dass ich mit beiden Händen an der Rute hing  
Aber da reißt einem nix die Rute aus der Hand, man reagiert ja schnell und hat die Rute ja auch sicher gepackt zumeist. 

Zahnbrassenzar? Klingt ein bisschen sehr abgehoben, findest du nicht? 
Du ganz ehrlich ich find die Fische aus der Aquakultur kannste nicht vergleichen. Keine Konsistenz, zu viel Fett. Ist nicht meins, WF ist um Längen besser. Ich hab natürlich auch den Luxus selber welche zu fangen  


Haha mein Papa hat sogar tatsächlich mal den DonBelone ausgepackt. Also ich hab auch rel viel mit dem Espetron gefischt weil er mir selbst sehr gut gefällt und auf jeden Fall auf Wolf funktioniert. Also auf Große. 
Ansonsten fische ich gern so um die 13-15cm

Achso und Achtung: Bei Markos beißen auch manchmal Schwertfische von der Küste aus an |supergri

Danke für euer positives Feedback, einen Bericht hab ich noch


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Zahnbrassenzar? Klingt ein bisschen sehr abgehoben, findest du nicht?
> Du ganz ehrlich ich find die Fische aus der Aquakultur kannste nicht vergleichen. Keine Konsistenz, zu viel Fett. Ist nicht meins, WF ist um Längen besser. Ich hab natürlich auch den Luxus selber welche zu fangen
> 
> Na ja, was soll ich sagen..nach König kommt Zar(Kaiser)  - darfst dich meinetwegen auch Papst nennen :m
> ...



kuhl Dario, also hau mal in die Tasten#6:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na heute nicht mehr. Gucke ob ichs vorm Wochenende schaffe, muss noch Video schneiden und Uni hab ich leider auch noch...
Ich hab ne Shimano Speedmaster für sowas. Aber naja die Mitsio war halt neu und sexy  Die wirft auch die kleineren Köder gut. Darum gings mir auch garnicht. Wir standen eben im Wasser, die Fische sprangen und so von der Baitfishgröße waren die eben eher so 5cm...
Du wenn du irgendwann mal in Spanien bist bringst du es mir ja bei


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Oder du identifizierst wo Markos Vidalis so fängt.



Seinen bekannten Hafenspot hab ich schon identifiziert, Chania auf Kreta...

@ Scorp: Fettes Dentex-Petri!


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Markos fährt ja teilweise mit dem Schlauchboot zu den Spots. Ich schätze dass das eher nicht so nutzbar ist. Es kommt ja auch weiß gott nicht nur auf Spots und Köder an. Das wär ja so einfach. Ich persönlich bin auch der Meinung, dass z.B. beim Jiggen lange nicht jeder potentielle Fisch dann auch beißt. Das wird einfach schon zu viel gemacht. Heißt nicht, dass es nicht funktioniert aber eben vermutlich nicht mehr so gut wie früher mal. Meine Empfehlung für erfolgreiches Fischen: den Hennes auf die linke Arschbacke tätowieren lassen


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der nächste Tag sollte noch einmal ziemlich gute Bedingungen haben, dort sind wir aber zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt gewesen wegen Leihwagen abholen. 
Der Dienstag sah wohl auch ganz ok aus, hatte aber ein Regenproblem. 

Wir entscheiden uns den morgigen Tag nochmal zu Jiggen und diesmal mit Tunakombo am besten mal so einen Gesellen ans Band zu kriegen. 

Nächsten morgen waren wir so früß dran wie bisher nie in Cadaques, nutzen die Chance noch um evtl ein paar Kalmare hier zu fangen (was wir noch nie probiert haben). Es beißt aber nur ein schöner Kalmar der natürlich als Livebait verwendet werden wird. 

Wir jiggen einige Spots ab ohne einen Biss zu bekommen. Dann sehen wir in der selben Zone wie gestern eine Pajarera. Hin! Habe einen Popper im Makrelendesign an der Tunarute montiert, der mir sehr gut gefällt vom Lauf. 
Das ganze splittet sich ein wenig auf und zieht schnell weiter. Eine Frenzy erreiche ich fast und werfe natürlich auch den Popper mehrfach an der Stelle aus wo die Fische vor kurzem geraubt hatten. Nichts.
Die eine Gruppe Thune ist weg, die andere zieht sehr schnell weiter raus. Da kommen wir nicht hinterher. Wir setzen auf spätere Zeit und wollen lieber erstmal mit dem Livebait versuchen. Mein Papa setzt vollstes Vertrauen in meine Künste und so soll ich wieder die Angel nehmen. Es dauert vielleicht 1,5h bis der erwartete Biss kommt. Oooooh  Ich warte geduldig mit dem Anschlag, da es wieder ein Pagell zu sein scheint. Dann als das Gezuppel stärker wird setze ich den Anschlag. Fisch hängt leider nicht... #q 
Wir probieren es mit Jiggen an der Stelle. Ich probiere mal einen der Inchikujigs aus die wir meinem Papa zu Weihnachten geschenkt haben. (Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Inchiku?) Nichts beißt. In 2 oder 3 Stunden werden nur die Arme länger. Irgendwann schwimmt bei meinem Papa ein kleiner Kalmar bis an die Oberfläche dem BM hinterher und greift diesen auch an. Doch natürlich ist da nix wo er sich dran festhaken könnte. Naja schade, das wär nochmal gut gewesen. 

Mit dem Jiggen will es nicht laufen. Habe den Eindruck meinem Papa machts auch keinen Spaß heut, der hätte viel lieber den Kalmar gehabt. Ich will dann mal noch eine Stelle am Cap Norfeu anfahren und einen Mero mit Black Minnow fangen. Wir haben grade die BMs auf 40m versenkt, da kommen keine 200m vor uns die Thuna hoch. Eine schöne Feeding frenzy! Wir kurbeln rein so schnell es geht und fahren dort hin. Die Frenzy sah so stabil und groß aus, aber nur bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo wir dort sind. Dann ist nämlich rein garnix mehr! Ich poppere trotzdem was das Zeug hält. Fahre ständig in der Zone rum, viele Sturmtaucher sind hier unterwegs. Irgendwann sehe ich eindeutig 5 Thunas auf dem Echolot nach einer kurzen Aktivität. Mein Papa jiggt und ich poppere an der Stelle. Nichts. Es soll nicht sein. Es läuft sehr sehr schlecht mit Thun dieses Winterhalbjahr. 
Wir kehren dann auch irgendwann ohne einen Fang zurück, wir müssen ja um 3 zuhause sein. 
Es kann ja nicht immer klappen. Fakt ist, wir hätten wohl besser auf Kalmare versucht und gelivebaitet. ABER, man weiß es ja hinterher immer besser. Weiß der Geier obs was gebracht hätte, ist auch egal! 
Morgen werden wir es nochmal mit Livebait probieren. Mich stachelt der eine Fehlbiss von heute an, nicht der angesagte Regen (100% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit)


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am nächsten morgen viel das Aufstehen sehr schwer. Dritter Tag in Folge 5:30 und dann natürlich der Gedanke mit dem Regen und der ewigen Friererei im Kopf. 
Wir schmeißen die Sachen ins Auto, hängen das Boot an und los geht es. Wir slippen in der Dunkelheit, aber noch regnet es nicht. Es ist nichtmal so kalt wie an manch anderem Tag. Die Taschenöfen werden trotzdem beidseitig befeuert! 

Als wir mit dem Fischen anfangen dauert es nichtmal bis zum ersten Fang und der Regen ist schon da. Kein starker Regen, beständiger leichter Regen. Aber es wird dadurch schon gut kalt. Es dauert bis der erste Kalmar beißt, doch er tut es. Genau wie ein zweiter. Zwei ist ein bisschen mager. Doch dann will nichts mehr beißen. Wir harren aus im Regen. Nach ewig langer Zeit im Regen können wir doch irgendwann noch einen dritten Kalmar aufweisen und auch Sepias haben gebissen. Die Drift ging irgendwann gegen null doch war es doch ganz ok. Bei dem Kackwetter sind wir die einzigen auf dem Wasser. Alles ist nass, man kann sich nirgendwo mal die Hände abtrocknen und es ist kalt. Man kann es garnicht oft genug wiederholen wie kalt es war! 
Ich weiß nicht mehr wieviele Sepien wir hatten. Es war auch keine Unmenge. Ich hatte eigentlich mein Tintenfischvideo geplant, doch bei dem Regen bleibt die Gopro wasserdicht da wo sie ist. Darum verzeiht mir bitte, wenn das jetzt nix geworden ist. Ich hatte keine Gelegenheit mehr dazu. 

Wir sind das einzige Boot draußen. 
Irgendwann liefern wir dann im Hafen die überfälligen Ruten ab und lassen uns trockene Pullis und Handtücher mitbringen. Das Frühstück hat Frank prompt vergessen. Ich will mir den Pulli noch trocken aufbewahren bis wir mit dem Livebaiten anfangen. 
Das Frühstück lassen wir uns noch bringen, so viel Zeit muss sein. Wenigstens ein Croissant und ein Stück Trocken Brot. 

Die Fahrt zu den guten Ecken zum Livebaiten dauert eine gefühlte Ewigkeit. Die Hoffnung auf eine Tunafrenzy wird erstmal nicht erfüllt. Da würde einem wohl warm werden. 

Nach einer Ewigkeit stehen wir vor einer Steilwand wo wir beginnen wollen. Es regnet gerade nicht, welch Freude. Ich zieh mir die nassen Sachen aus (es ist im Tshirt wärmer als in Jacke und Pulli #6) Mein Pulli ist 5x so schwer wie sonst und komplett nass. Auch eine normale Mammutjacke weicht irgendwann durch. Ich ziehe mir den neuen Pulli an und lege mir ein Strandhandtuch über die Schultern um mich einigermaßen vor Kälte und Feuchtigkeit zu schützen. Es ist unfassbar kalt und dennoch ist das der wärmste Moment des Tages. Es kommen 2 Adler angesegelt und jagen unweit von uns Stare aus einer Pinie und fliegen mehrfach Angriffe. Schauspiel, toll dass es solche Tiere hier noch gibt. Die Jäger in der Luft sind aktiv, dann ja wohl unterwasser auch! 
Kalmar wird vorbereitet und herabgelassen. Es dauert ca 1h bis mein Papa eine schöne Signatur auf dem Echolot sieht. 3 klar abgezeichnete Bögen sind hier unterwegs und haben Hunger. Wenig später ein Biss. Ein klassischer Pagell. Der Anschlag meinerseits sitzt #6 Hoch kommt ein toller Regenpagell von 1,5kg. 




Dann hat es sich immerhin gelohnt. Der nächste Kalmar ist flott montiert. Es waren ja schließlich drei Bögen. Bei der nächsten Fahrt über diese Stelle kein Bogen und kein Biss. Nachdem wir umgedreht sind und wieder darüber erneut schöne Echos. Jetzt sind es nur noch 2 Bögen, merkwürdig... wo ist der dritte Bogen wohl hin :q:q:q 
Tja und wie es kommen muss gibt es wieder einen Biss. Der Anschlag sitzt erneut und der Fisch scheint gut! Hoch kommt unser neuer PB Pagell mit 2kg. Ein Klassefisch! Wer bei dem Mistwetter ausharrt muss auch belohnt werden!!! 
Ich habe keine Fotos gemacht. Es war zu dem Zeitpunkt megamäßig am schiffen. Dummerweise hats auch auf die Gopro draufgeregnet und der Tropfen hängt die ganze Zeit im Film davor. Das ist wirklich schade, denn es war ein klasse Fisch und sicher wäre es ein guter Film geworden. Ich hab ihn trotzdem mit reingeschnitten. 

Jetzt wollen wir uns mit dem letzten Kalmar auch den dritten Bogen holen. Beim nächsten mal ist interessanterweise wirklich nur ein Bogen zu sehen. Ich habe aber keinen Biss, nur mal ein bisschen Grundkontakt was mich echt natzt. Durch die eisigen ständig nassen Finger verliert man aber auch jegliches Gefühl. Mir war noch nie so kalt. Wir schleppen den Kalmar locker über eine Stunde durch die Gegend. Nachdem nach 2 Bögen kein Biss kam will ich kontrollieren. Kalmar ist angeknabbert worden und hat ins Gras gebissen. Wir haben die ganze Zeit ein totes Viech hier hergeschleppt und der Grundkontakt war doch ein kurzer Fischkontakt. Mist. 
Uns bleibt nur noch eine Sepia. Die sprüht erstmal alles voll Tinte. Als es dann irgendwann wie aus Eimern schüttet blasen wir die Sache ab. Die Sepia war anscheinend eh kacke montiert und bereits hinüber. 2 weitere Sepien die noch leben werden unseren Fang auch noch ergänzen. Aber auch kleine, die größeren hatten wir schon aussortiert vorher. Sepien mit in die Wanne zu setzen resultiert sowieso nur in einer Farbe die jegliches Licht aufsaugt. Das Wasser wird so schwarz, dass man keinen cm mehr darin sehen könnte. 
Die Rückfahrt durch den Regen dauert wieder ewig. Nirgendwo am Körper ist es mehr warm, der Taschenofen auch aus inzwischen (wir haben diesen Tag soviele Kohlen durchgeheizt wie sonst nen ganzen Urlaub ungefähr  ) 
Es hört dann endlich auf zu regnen. Das Slippen im Anschluss geht schwer von der Hand. Die Finger kriegt man kaum noch richtig bewegt, meinen Onkel anzurrufen damit er mit dem Auto kommt wird so zur echten Herausforderung. Er soll sich beeilen, denn eine tiefschwarze Wand, in der es gelegentlich heftig blitzt rollt auf uns zu. 
Mein zweiter Pulli und das mehrfach gefaltete Handtuch sind ebenfalls komplett nass. Bei meinem Papa siehts ähnlich aus. Ich zünde nochmal den Taschenofen an. 
So kalt wie meine Hände sind werde ich jetzt keinen Fisch mehr hier fertig machen. Das muss jetzt mal zuhause passieren. Die Fische sind eh gut für Salzkruste, dann brauchen wir sie nicht entschuppen. 
Frank kommt noch rechtzeitig. Im Auto stellen wir die Heizung auf max. 
Zuhause stelle ich mich sogar noch hin und koche einen Hasen. Aber richtig warm wird mir den ganzen Tag nicht mehr. Egal, die Fische sind schön. Wenn wir jetzt nicht krank werden war es das sogar wert. Aber nochmal muss ich das nicht haben. So kalt wie heute war mir mein ganzes Leben noch nicht. 
Ab morgen steht uns kein Boot mehr zur Verfügung. Uns bleiben 3 Tage mal wirklich Urlaub machen und eben ein bisschen Fischen von Land aus. Der Regen sollte die Fluviamündung ja wohl nochmal interessant machen! 
Hier das Video von den Regenpagells. Ulfisch, du wolltest doch mal Livestrikes sehen. Hier hast du sie! 
https://youtu.be/06WaEVpjM9Q


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am nächsten Tag haben wir es auf Sargos in Cadaques versucht, von Land aus. Mein Papa war da schon erfolgreich. Doch es war lange nicht mehr so viel Welle wie am Vortag. 
Abends probierten wir es dann noch in unser "Sepiabucht". Da hat so ziemlich alles sein Anfang genommen und ich kehre dorthin immer wieder gerne zurück um ein bisschen Spinnfischen auf Sepia zu betreiben. Zumal die Bucht immer gut war. 
Bereits beim ersten Wurf fing ich eine kleine Sepia. Es folgten noch 2 kleine Kraken und eine weitere kleine Sepia. Meinem Papa ging eine mehrfach verloren. Klassische Lutschersepia! 
Am 2. Tag dann nochmal am Fluvia. Sehr viel Wasser fließt heraus. Ich fasse mich kurz: das coolste war ein Eisvogel. Kein Biss, keine Aktivität. Enttäuschend. 
Letzter Tag einfach mal Urlaub ohne Fischen. Wir sind wieder in Cadaques und haben tollstes Wetter. Diesmal sind die Wellen wieder super, tja. Soll nicht sein. Ist auch ok.
Bilanz des Urlaubs: 34 Sepien, auch anständig viele Kalmare. 5 mitgenommene Kraken, 3 Dentex, 5 Pagells, 2 Aranyas. Ich bin sehr zufrieden! 
Schätze dass ich min. jeden 2. Tag Angeln war. 

Im Anschluss noch ein paar Eindrücke.




















Es kam die Frage wie man Spots erkennt, das hier ist für mich einer. Viel Struktur, Schaum und vorgelagerte Felsen. Hier ist sicherlich auch eine Strömungskante im Wasser





Und als Entschädigung dafür, dass ich kein Sepiafilm gemacht hab hier mal meine Köderauswahl


----------



## Darket (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ulfisch
Kann auch sein, dass wir uns auf Pilion damals zu doof angestellt haben.:q War vor sechs oder sieben Jahren und die Trawler waren jede Nacht deutlich zu sehen und unsere Fangerfolge waren überaus mickrig. Aber das an sich muss nix heißen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, ihr seit einfach krass! Mega dickes Petri von mir! 

Ich hoffe, das ich diese Woche zumindest ein paar Zeilen zu meinem Urlaub schreiben kann... War leider nur 2 Tage fischen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, herzlichen Dank für den tollen Bericht. Ihr habt es schon wirklich gut raus. 

Auch wenn ich finde, das Eurem Boot ein schönes Schalker Wappen besser stehen würde. ;-)


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario:Tolle Berichte,tolle Fische ,einfach sensationell.
Und das in einem Revier wo ich ,hoffentlich, auch wieder ein paar Wochen verbringen werde. Eure Berichte geben mir neue Anregungen und Ideen was ich diese Saison versuchen könnte. #6  Dentex und Pagel fehlen mir noch in passabler Größe.Ich hoffe ,ihr habt mir was übrig gelassen.Ein schöner würd mir ja schon reichen ,bin ja bescheiden.Ob das im Mai noch geht?
Ihr habt euch die Fische aber auch wirklich verdient und erarbeitet.Immer so früh raus ...  |uhoh: ,Köder fangen ,das muss man erstmal bringen.
Auch wenns manchmal ordentlich kalt war:  ihr hattet wohl wieder Glück mit dem wetter: kaum Tramuntana.Das kann ja auch anders um die Zeit.
Sowieso:Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe seid ihr ums Cap Norfeu rum gefahren bei *ruhigem* Meer.Von Mai/Juni +Aug/Sept kenn ich das anders: selten so ruhig ,dass man mit kleinem Boot ums Cap fahren kann.Costa Brava vom feinsten halt zwischen Cap Creus und Cap Norfeu #q Nordwind/Trami ,Südwind oder Thermik ,oder einfach nur fette Wellen ,irgendwas ist fast immer...
Freu mich schon auf Sonne,Wärme+ Saison ,das tackle raschelt schon so unruhig im Keller,dauert aber noch ein bischen.
fängige Grüße und tl, Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dieter, schön von dir zu hören! Ich hoffe du hast die Weihnachtszeit gut überstanden!

Also das ist schon nicht unüblich für die Zeit. Es ist so, dass im Winter um den Jahreswechsel meist eine sonnige, tramuntanafreie Phase ist. Frag mich nicht wieso. Im Winter hat man dann die besten Bedingungen, so flach wie es im Somme früh morgens ist, ist es dann oft den ganzen Tag. 
Dieses Jahr sind die Herbststürme quasi komplett entfallen. Wasser ungewöhnlich warm gewesen. 
Ein Pagell ist auf jeden Fall noch da. Ich habe das aber das erste mal erlebt mit den Pagells und Fische in der Größe sind sehr selten. Wir hatten einfach eine Zone geortet wo sie glücklicherweise jetzt waren. Wir hatten vorher noch nie einen derartigen Biss. 
Es tut mir Leid das zu sagen, aber Mai ist dafür leider keine gute Zeit (bin über Pfingsten aber selber da). Ist mMn eine schlechte Angelzeit. Wir haben wirklich viel probiert u.a. auch mit Livebait doch niemand hat Dentex gefangen zu der Zeit. Nur Albert einen Dentex in Sta Margarita vorm Strand  

Du erkennst das schon ganz richtig, das ist nicht so mal eben gemacht mit dem Livebaiten. Da steckt viel Liebe und Muße drin. Aber anders geht es auch nicht. Wir haben lange an der Methode gearbeitet und müssen immer noch viel lernen. Aber es ist vielversprechend!

PS: Der Sommer ist definitiv NICHT meine favorisierte Zeit. Weder zum Urlaub machen und erst recht nicht zum Fischen. Die Möglichkeiten im Winterhalbjahr sind einfach besser


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun ja ,der Spätherbst/Winter ist für mich erstmal unmöglich.
Muss da meine Brötchen verdienen fürs ganze Jahr,und im Vollwinter ,also jetzt ,ist es da  #d .kalt .Und alle Campings zu.
Mai finde ich nicht sooo schlecht.Dentex vielleicht nicht ,aber Blue+Palo sind schon möglich ,und Wölfe sind evtl auch noch welche da .Kleinfisch für den Grill sowieso.
Danach finde ich es viel schwieriger.Ich vermute mal ,dass das mit dem vielen traffic zu tun hat.Jachten ,jetski,Fischerboote, usw. ohne Ende.
Unter Wasser ein dauernder Höllenlärm in der Sommersaison.Da würden wir doch auch flüchten in tieferes ,ruhigeres Wasser.
Vor der Fluvia z.B. ,welcher größere Fisch ist so bekloppt da rumzuschwimmen??


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja sehr schön Dario. Du hast dir viel Mühe gemacht mit den Berichten und den Videos, danke dafür.
Den Pagel kannte ich nicht, habe ich dann mit dem kleinen neuen Buch bestimmt.
Livebait funktioniert gut, aber wie Dieter schon geschrieben hat, braucht auch viel Zeit.
Ihr macht das wirklich sehr erfolgreich. Mühe muß halt belohnt werden  .
Danke für den Tollen Bericht und die Kurzinfos zwischendurch:q.
Weiter so#6.


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario - wieder du mit deinen Ausnahmefischen^^ - dieses Mal mit zwei Kilo Pagelldame (Hermaphrodite & viel größer werden die auch kaum)! Petri!
Langsam glaub`auch ich noch an den Voodoo-Hennes  ...

Wer ein bissle was über Meerbrassen lesen möchte (gibt nich so viel auf deutsch), hier ein netter Text:http://zooskop.de/tag/meerbrassen/

lg

PS. Dario, dein Boot ist ein Verdränger, daher brauchst du nicht am Aussenborder-Gas drehen bis Vollgas...denn ganz egal wie stark du motorisierst, schneller wirst du nicht.
Denn die Fahrgeschwindigkeit wird begrenzt von der Bootslänge, aber wahrscheinlich weißt du das eh`schon...hilft jedoch vielleicht den mitlesenden hier im Mittelmeertröt


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter, der Sommer ist nicht unbedingt schlecht aber der Traffic ist wirklich ein Problem. 
Im Mai, da hab ich noch mit einigen Palos eine Rechnung offen. Ist aber der Herbst mMn auch die bessere Zeit. Kann aber auch vom Jahr abhängen. Letztes Jahr im Mai/Juni 1 Barracuda mit 6kg, ein Blue mit 5kg, noch ein knapp unterm Boot verloren. Mehrere Fehlbisse( u.a. 2x seguro palometon) und 5 Palos hinter meinem DonBelone. Du hattest ja glaub ich sogar eine gefangen, oder?

Sehe im Sommer auch vor allem die vielen Harpunettis als Problem. Und mit dem ganzen Traffic ist Schleppangeln auch so unentspannt. Im Herbst alles viel entspannter. 
Und wenn man um die Zeit im Oktober Pajareras von Bonitos, Melvas oder Atun hat, dann gibt es nix geileres. 
Glavoc das mit dem Verdränger ist mir natürlich klar, aber stell dir vor du fährst auf raubende Thunfische zu und siehst sie springen, wer handelt da schon rational? Da drehst du den Hahn volle Kanone auf und denn du deshalb nur 1sek eher da bist, du tust es! Der größte Nachteil meines Boots, ansonsten hat es ja eine sehr angenehme Wasserlage. 

Danke Kay, die sind auch in der Größe wirklich selten und dann gleich 5 Stück. Kannst ja mal bei Josep im Blog gucken oder beim wildfishingteam. Da findest du solche eher nicht.


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jepp, Dario jetzt wo du das schreibst, kann ich das sogar sehr gut nachvollziehen  ... dass da der Gaul mit einem durchgeht  .
& ja 2 kg sind def. eine Hausnummer (3kg die absolute Endgröße, mehr geht nimmer).

lg
#h

ps mit Harpunen sind die Jungs bei uns eigentl. (fast) das ganze Jahr unterwegs. In Spanien nur im Sommer|kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt schon einige Cracks die das zu jeder Jahreszeit betreiben. Aber im Sommer sind es erheblich mehr. Liegt ja auch daran, dass wir im Sommer viel mehr Urlauber haben und die Fische gerade im Sommer näher an der Küste stehen. Dann betreibt man eben eher Schleppfischen. Und die Franzosen haben nunmal alle im August frei und bei uns sind hauptsächlich französische Urlauber. 
Kann ja sein, dass es auch so da einfach nicht so gut läuft und es nichts mit Ihnen zu tun hat. Ist halt subjektive Wahrnehmung. 

Ich gebe zu dass ich noch nie vorher einen 2kg Pagellus gesehen hatte. Ich muss auch nicht zwingend auf 3kg steigern, würde mich freuen wenn überhaupt nochmal einer einsteigt  

Bei mir gibt es heute Palometta zu Mittag #6


----------



## Aal-bert (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn der Laden nicht so verdammt weit weg wäre.... aber für den Geldbeutel ists besser


@scorp10n77
Petri zu den tollen Fängen, und wie immer super Berichte, bin ende August und anfang September auch in der Gegend auf Nautic Camp. Fahre auch raus zum Angeln, habe auch ein Boot,  bisher nichts aufregendes.  
Lohnt es sich der weite Weg zu dem Laden ??  Welche Köder sind empfehlenswert ??
Für ein paar Tips wäre ich dankbar. #6
Gruß 
Albert


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Also es ist ein sehr gut sortierter Laden in dem auch viele gute Dinge zu kaufen sind. Wenn du des Spanischen mächtig bist, dann wirst du wirklich außerordentlich gut beraten. Pep hat enorm viel KnowHow, ein großes Netzwerk und ist auch ehrlich zu einem. Er wird dir nicht das teurere Produkt empfehlen wenn er selber das billigere besser findet oder meint es reicht. Wenn du Sachen bei ihm kaufst und die gehen sehr schnell kaputt, dann kann man das auch gut mit ihm Regeln. Mir wurde gesagt: kauf deine Rute da, wenn was damit ist dann wird das geregelt.

ABER es hängt enorm davon ab was du betreiben willst. Warum soll ich dir Jigs empfehlen, wenn du evtl garnicht weißt wie man jiggt. Warum soll ich dir Dinge zum Livebaiten empfehlen, wenn du in der Zeit eh keine Kalmare fängst? Warum zu Pep fahren, wenn du nur mit Sardinen auf Bonitos angelst kriegste auch alles vor Ort gut gekauft. 
Wenn du ne Rolle, ne Rute irgendwie sowas kaufen willst und beraten werden möchtest, dann ist das der richtige Shop. Ein paar Haken oder so sind die Fahrt nicht wert.


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu


Bin mitte/Ende August und ab zweite Septemberwoche auch in der Bucht


Camping Laguna

Zwei Ziele:

1 Bonito mit Dieter (von mir aus auch 2)
1 xxxxl Dorade beim Surfcasting


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin ja evtl auch im September da. Meine Ziele wären dann auch Bonito, Thun und Palometta. Klasse wäre natürlich mal eine Llampuga :l


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ohja sowas würde mir auch nochmal gefallen. 
Dann aber gleich Bilder machen vom Goldbarren:c


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hehe vielleicht kriegen wir das ja hin dies Jahr. Mir fehlt die Llampuga noch komplett, einer der wenigen Fische die mir noch fehlen. 
Für alle die ein wenig Echolot-Erfahrung haben, vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier helfen? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311549


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt mal ein wenig Provokation meinerseits^^ :m :

@ Aal-Bert - da du ein Boot zur Verfügng hast, brauchst du eigentlich nur monofile Schnur, Haken, Blei sowie eventl. nen Wirbel um alle möglichen Mittelmeerfische zu fangen.  - Es sei denn, du willst Spinnfischen oder Speedjiggen...dann benötigst du Rute und Rolle. Sonst reichen eigentlich die Hände....wird dir täglich tausendfach von eigentl. allen einheimischen Fischern  vorgemacht. 
Darfst natürlich gerne auch deinen Geldbeutel leermachen...

lg

(meine immer noch liebste Combo: meine zwei Hände&Arme :vik: )



|wavey:


----------



## Franz_x (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

für Goldmakrelen ist mein Revier wohl besser.....bei mir gibt es im Herbst Fanggarantie :vik:


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aber Hallo,
Petri Franz!#6
Saperlott was für eine schöne Goldmakrele |bigeyes
Bravo, du hast es echt raus!!
Wieder Elba & wieder vom Ufer? 
einen lieben Gruß!
#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dario:
Dem Dentexneid geschuldet -
Kalmare zum Livebaiten |kopfkrat
Meint du denn das klappt auch mit Toten vom Fischmarkt?

Bleibt bei mir ja immer nicht so viel Zeit übrig zum Fischen.
Würde vom Schema aber gut nach Griechenland passen, wo ich auch vom Boot angeln kann.

|wavey:


----------



## Aal-bert (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für eure Antwort.

Mein Angelurlaub mach ich seit über zwanzig Jahren im Norden, geangelt wird hauptsächlich auf Dorsch.  Da kommt es auch auf den richtigen Köder an, man steht im Boot nebeneinander der eine fängt der daneben nicht, falscher Köder.
Zu hause schleppe ich  mit Wobbler auf Hecht mit zwei Ruten, der eine Wobbler fängt der andere nicht.
In Spanien ist Urlaub angesagt, Bootfahren, Wasserski, wenn Wetter mitmacht dann Medos zum Schnorcheln. Eine Angel ist auch immer an Bord und ein paar Kunstköder die da nichts fangen. Mit Sardinen fange ich nur Makrelen, meine Familie ist da nicht so begeistert.
Durch ein Zufall war ich mal mitten drin als ein großer Schwarm Bonitos um mich rum raubten, ein anderes Boot neben dran hatte drei Bonitos, ich keinen, falscher Köder.
Mein Spanisch reicht mir mal gerade um ein Bier zu bestellen.
Wenn man dann ein paar Tips hat, Hersteller, Gewicht, Größe, Farbe und so weiter dan kann man etwas gezielter einkaufen. Eine fang Garantie erwarte ich nicht, aber es ist gut zu wissen das die Köder da auch was fangen.
Habe bereits eine Angelkiste mit Ködern die noch nie was gefangen haben, die Sammlung wird bestimmt noch weiter wachsen.


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aal-Bert - also vom Boot aus, ja? Willst du schleppen, oder aktiv spinnen? Mit Kunstködern oder mit (lebenden) Naturködern angeln? & was willst du fangen? Eher blaue (pelagiale) oder weisse (benthale) Fische? 
Die einfachste Art ist die von mir vorher genannte "al a Ferma" ...die ist sozusagen universell 

Dr.Spinn - versuche besser lebende Kalamare oder Sepien!! Lebend fängt um ein vielfaches!! (10X) besser...mindestens. Kenne bei uns in Dalmatien eigentl. niemanden der tote Köder schleppt. Willst du schneller schleppen und AJ und Dentexe im Sommer fangen bleibt dir ja noch der Hornhecht als Lebendköder (bzw. zur Not jeder andere lebende Fisch).

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc Einen fetten Amberjack oder Palometta möcht ich aber nicht an der Panula drillen. Frage mich sowieso immer wie man das macht. Ansonsten geb ich dir aber Recht, mehr braucht es nicht. Nur wenn man sich Komfort leisten kann, darf man das auch tun |rolleyes

@Franz Bei uns gabs dies Jahr auch gut welche zu fangen, allerdings sind die nie wirklich groß. Die sind aber wenn dann meist nur im September überhaupt da und das ist eine Zeit wo ich da bisher noch nicht geangelt habe. Gibts auch nicht jedes Jahr. Schöner Mahi deinerseits #6

Den Dorschangelvergleich zum Mittelmeer lassen wir mal außen vor. 
1. Komm nicht auf die Idee an den Medes Inseln zu angeln, da hast du besser garkeine Rute dabei! 
2. Für den Fall einer Bonitofrenzy da kann ich dir helfen. Du brauchst Casting Jigs (!!!) oder auch kleine Minnows. Nichts ist einfacher als Bonitos in einer Frenzy zu fangen. 
Du wirfst einen Jig in den Kessel, lässt ihn nur ganz kurz absinken. Sagen wir mal 3m. In ca 50% der Würfe in guten Frenzys hast du jetzt schon einen dran wenn du den Bügel zumachst. Deshalb beim Absinken speed der Schnur überwachen, wart mal bis da ein Thunfisch dranhängt :q Dann gehts ab, aber bei Bonitos auch zu sehen. 
So jetzt knallst den Bügel zu und jiggst schnell ohne Pause. Du bekommst eigentlich in einer guten Frenzy bei jedem Wurf einen Biss. Wenn die Frenzy zu ende ist bevor du da bist an die Stelle Jig hinfeuern, 10-15m absinken lassen und selbiges machen. So kannste auch fangen. Minnow musst du einfach einholen, musste nichtmal irgendwelche Rutenaktion bringen. 
Hinweis: Sei dir bevor du darein wirfst sicher, dass es Bonitos/Melvas/Bacoretas sind. Wenn du den Jig in Thuna feuerst wirst du gnadenlos gespult. Ich kann dir da ein Lied von singen, aber Spaß macht es  Es geht dann quasi nur darum ob der Thun das Vorfach durch hat bis deine Rolle leer ist. 

Und was du dafür kaufst: Hart Glaze 40gr, Farbe egal. Sakura Mirror Jig 30-40gr. Maria Duplex 65mm. Darauf gebe ich dir für die von dir beschriebene Situation eine Fanggarantie.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Dr.Spinn - versuche besser lebende Kalamare oder Sepien!! Lebend fängt um ein vielfaches!! (10X) besser...mindestens. Kenne bei uns in Dalmatien eigentl. niemanden der tote Köder schleppt. Willst du schneller schleppen und AJ und Dentexe im Sommer fangen bleibt dir ja noch der Hornhecht als Lebendköder (bzw. zur Not jeder andere lebende Fisch).
> 
> lg



Mit toten Kalmaren schleppen funktioniert schon und es funktioniert natürlich auch a la Naturköderangeln am Grund (-> Dentoning Team) 
Aber lebend funktioniert es ganz anders. 
Mit geschlepptem toten Fisch lassen sich sehr gut Fische fangen. Aber das montieren ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Meine Barracudas sind fast alle mit totem Fisch gefangen, Palometta ebenso.


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @glavoc Einen fetten Amberjack oder Palometta möcht ich aber nicht an der Panula drillen.
> 
> Warum? Solange du die ja recht dicke Monofile nicht m deine Hände wickelst und bei den Bleien sehr vorsichtig bist passiert da nix...auch wissen die Handleinenfischer schon vor dem Biss das es da gleich beißt
> 
> ...



und ist für ungeübte auch sicherlich die beste Art den Fisch nicht zu verlieren, von daher - bassd schoo#6:m

lg|wavey:

PS-klar geht es irgendwie auch mit toten, aber wie lange und wie viel Sprit verfährst du da, bis du endlich fängst? Lebend ist weit effektiver, daher fischen bei uns die Leute nur Livebait  - die haben ihre Spots, fahren die an und wollen schnell fangen und früh wieder zurück...angeln für Selbstversorgung oder zum Verkauf an Restaurants...


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ging mir rein um das händeln der Bleie bei der Technik. Stelle mir das bei einem wirklich guten Fisch mitunter recht übel vor. Ist alles Übungssache, will ich aber einem Anfänger nicht empfehlen.

Haben im Hafen auch einen Typen der immer beim Entladen der Sardinenfischer zwischen Steg und Boot Sargos u.a. fängt. Der weiß genau was er mit der Handleine tut! Ist interessant zuzuschauen, ist ein netter Kerl.

Ich bezweifel ja nicht dass Lebend effektiver ist. ABER tot funktioniert wenn du weißt wie eben auch sehr gut. Im Herbst ja z.B. 3 Bisse in einem halben Tag und dann eben die 20kg rausgeholt. Sprit ist bei mir kein Faktor, mein Boot braucht vielleicht beim Trolling nen halben Liter pro Stunde. Das ist lächerlich. Wenn ich noch Köderfische fangen muss dann kostet mich das auch Zeit und ich verliere die gute Morgenphase. Habe aber auch kein schnelles Boot. Kann nicht mal wie Dieter von Spot zu Spot rel. zügig kommen. 
Das mit dem Schleppen auf die Dentex müsste ich noch perfektionieren. Da beißen immer nur dämliche Cudas an. Erst einmal einen Dentex auf Wobbler und einen guten Fisch wo ich mir zu 99% sicher bin dass es ein Dentex war verloren.


----------



## Aal-bert (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke, das ist doch schon mal was.

Das man an den Medos nicht angeln darf das weiß ich, aber auf dem Weg dort hin sind interesante Steilküsten.
Fische die wir nicht essen wollen muss ich nicht fangen. ( Makrelen)

Werde mich bis zum Urlaub noch ein bißchen im Netz informieren, habe ja noch genug Zeit.

Hoffe dann auf eine dicke Überraschung beim Angeln.  :vik:

Danke noch mal.


----------



## Franz_x (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus glavoc,

ja, sind wieder von Elba. Bin dort seit fast 20 Jahren - zumindest im Urlaub.
Früher, d.h die ersten 15 Jahre fast nur mit der Spinnrute unterwegs gewesen. Dann nach und nach auf Naturköder umgestiegen - aber immer vom Ufer. Mit Naturköder, speziell Köderfisch geht einfach mehr und größere Fische. Für meine Goldmakrelentechnik habe ich jetzt vier Jahre hingebastelt. 2014 war schon gut, aber ich hatte viele Fehlbisse und konnte nur vier oder fünf landen. Im letzten Herbst habe ich Ausrüstung und Technik nochmal optimiert und es gab nur zwei Fehlbisse, 11 Mahis konnte ich in 6 Angelnachmittagen a 2-4 Stunden landen - und ich hatte mir ein Fanglimit von zwei Fischen am Tag gesetzt.....sonst hätte meine Frau rebelliert #c. 
Mein Hauptproblem ist aber das Fangen der Meeräschen. Manchmal habe ich in 15 min. genug, meist brauche ich deutlich länger......will es jetzt auch mal mit einer Flaschenreuse probieren. Vielleicht ist das ja besser.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja mit den Makrelen hab ichs auch nicht. Aber frisch vom Grill mit Senf sind die auch geil. 
Bonitos fangen ist mitunter auch ganz leicht. Hab hier schonmal geschrieben wie das geht (September ca.) und gibt auch ein Video von mir dazu. 

Ja Franz wenn das mit den elenden Köderfischen so einfach wär, wärs auch zu einfach!


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Haben im Hafen auch einen Typen der immer beim Entladen der Sardinenfischer zwischen Steg und Boot Sargos u.a. fängt. Der weiß genau was er mit der Handleine tut! Ist interessant zuzuschauen, ist ein netter Kerl.
> 
> Na ja, dass ist ja nun auch wirklich nix schweres:q...
> 
> ...



Was soll ich sagen, meine sozialisation ist Schuld:q wir "Boduli" verweigern uns der moderne#6
...zumal diejenigen welche profesionell  davon leben so gar nicht kalkulieren könnten (eine Dogfight, eine Xzoga, eine Sunline ein Zest Jig usw..). 
Das gibt es natürlich auch bei uns im Angelladen, wird jedoch von den Fischern ehrlich gesagt immer noch belächelt...
Selbst meine Billigkombo 38,-Rute+77,-Rolle wird in diesen Kreisen als unnütze Geldausgabe gesehen...verstehste jetzt so ein bissle was ich mein? 
Schau mal, väterlicherseits fangen die Tonnen von Edelfischen jedes Jahr, nur mit 2 X 8m Holzbooten und 50jahre alten Motoren, ganz klar ohne Echolot oder gar Seilwinde! Es gibt nur die Kraft deiner Muskeln..wer schon mal 200m lange und 8m hohe Netze (grundlieger) ständig hoch und runter gelassen hat, ahnt ein kleines bissle was von dieser Arbeit...bisher hat jeder (auch die "Pumper") Tourist vorzeitig aufgegeben..Folge: darf keiner mehr mit rausfahren |supergri
 Die Arbeit beginnt oft um halb drei in der Frühe und geht, wenn erfolgreich bis 2,3 am Nachmittag...und der älteste (alle 3 Generationen fischen zusammen) baut sich sogar noch seine Makrelenpaternoster selbst zusammen (turska Panula) also die Lockfedern am Haken und den Rest sowieso...(obwohl die im Laden unter 2,-€ kosten).

Daher sehe ich das von einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel aus, nehmt es mir bitte nicht so krumm:m...
Zwei Herzen schlagen da in meiner Brust..der Spinnfischer und die große Liebe zur Tradition und dem echten Leben.

euch viel Petri wünscht der Glavocer|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das was du da erzählst ist ja schön und gut. Es mag ja auch in Kroatien so sein, bei mir aber nicht. Ich war einmal im Herbst in Kroatien, glaub mir mir sind die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen. Du setzt dich 5min auf eine Mole und hast schon 20 Hornhechte vorbei schwimmen sehen. Da kannst du bei uns ungelogen TAGE warten bis mal einer kommt. Dies Jahr gabs sogar mal richtig viele. 
Ich habe auch zig Tankstellen, also nicht meine Sorge. Die Spots zum Köfis fangen sind bei uns nunmal weiter von denen weg die gut zum schleppen sind. Dieter wird dir das sicherlich bestätigen. Meine 100km das stimmt. In einer Zeit die nicht ideal war, aber wir hatten auch Bisse. Man muss eben auch viel Strecke machen, die Fische gibt es nicht an jeder Ecke. 

Ein Echolot brauch ich zum Schleppen auch nicht. Du siehst eh nur die Fische über die du so oder so schon drüber gefahren bist. Das ist Spielerei. Finde es dennoch eine schöne Sache. 


Ich bezweifle ja nicht, dass das was du sagst alles stimmt. Du hast auch viel KnowHow auf dem Gebiet und finde den Austausch da immer sehr interessant. Aber du kannst das eben überhaupt nicht auf mein Revier übertragen.


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, alles richtig was du schreibst...wollte ja auch nur meinen/einen anderen möglichen Standpunkt darstellen. Nix für ungut!! Übrigens hab ich auch nicht SOOO VIEL KNOWHOW wie ihr vielleicht denkt, lediglich viele Verwandte und Bekannte die halt fast täglich draussen sind...dazu die orale Geschichtsschreibung d.h. du lernst schon als Knirps sehr viel Wissen nur vom Geschichtenerzählen usw. usf. ...
So und jetzt zurück zum* modernen *Saltfishing!
@ - Aal-Bert, bei uns in kroat. werden für`s Bonito/Palamidaschleppen ausser den von Dario erwähnten Jigs noch folgende Wobbler empfohlen:
Kanji Accel Jerk, Sakura Smart Minnow Akaru & Dace Minnow, SavageGear CBL Prey & Manic Prey & Salt Prey, Rapala Original sowie von den tiefläufern der Prey 47 zBsp.

Übrigens ist der größte (dokumentierte) Pagell/Arbun  (Pagellus erythrinus) der je in kroat. Gewässern gefangen wurde mit unglaublichen 4,2 kg angegeben. Der nächstgrößere hatte nur noch 2,7kg. Insofern ist Darios Pagellstrecke mit so einer konstanten Brecherstrecke definitiv alles, *nur nicht alltäglich!!*
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sakura Smart Minnow habe ich meinen ersten Dentex (=4kg) mit gefangen. Aber schleppen tu ich auf Bonitos nicht.
Zum Schleppen sind aber Standardmäßig so Skirts und Daisy Chain und sowas, odeR?

Sagen wir mal so glavoc, du hast das einfach im Blut. Das kam schon mit der Muttermilch


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön wäre es  - nö, eher immer schon fischverückt gewesen. Hat mich immer fasziniert das Meer und seine Bewohner...von daher saugte ich alles (und sauge immer noch) wie ein Schwam darüber auf. Wäre ich unten, wäre ich entweder Fischer oder Seemann geworden - jede Wette 

Bin selber jedoch ein Kombinierer - alt und preiswert sowie neu und teuer..wie übrigens viele jüngere Leute auch da unten...

Leider werden immer mehr Techniken verboten und bald ist das Wissen um Netze, Reusen uvm endgültig (dank EU) für immer verloren.. 
Das tut mir im Herzen weh, läßt sich jedoch leider nicht ändern...bald können wir nicht mehr Netze nähen, Reussen flechten und traditionelle Kunstköder fertigen (aus getrockneten Peteermännchenhäuten z.Bsp.).
Auch das geballte Wissen eines ganzen Fischerlebens (und dem akkumulierten Wissen der Generationen davor) wird immer seltener (wenn überhaupt noch) weitergegeben... So ist sie, unsere neue tolle Welt !


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> ...bald können wir nicht mehr Netze nähen, Reussen flechten und traditionelle Kunstköder fertigen (aus getrockneten Peteermännchenhäuten z.Bsp.).



Das kommt mir bekannt vor. Für Wolfsbarsch, oder? Aber ein Kunstköder ist das für mich trotzdem nicht


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gibt auch für Wölfe so ähnliche, jedoch der Petermann fängt Dentex..


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weiß auch nicht genau wie das bei dir aussehen soll. Mir wurde mal von einer Wolfsbarschfangmethode mit Seeteufel oder Seezungenhaut berichtet 

Ist jemand zufällig demnächst auf der Boot?


----------



## Aal-bert (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@-glavoc,  danke für die Infos, werde mir ein paar der empfohlenen Köder anschaffen und 
dann ausprobieren. Bin schon jetzt auf das fang Ergebnis gespannt.
Wäre ja schon mit einem guten Fisch zufrieden.

Noch einen kleinen Tipp wo man die Sachen bestellen kann ??
Habe nur Shops gefunden die in Italien oder Spanien sind, da scheiterts an der Sprachkenntnis.  #q  Werde aber noch weiter suchen.

@scorp10n77   werde mir mal deine Videos anschauen, man lernt ja im Leben nie aus.

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit Sardine morgens an Els Brancs oder am Biotop in La Escala ist aber definitiv die aussichtsreichere Methode! Möglich ab ungefähr mitte August. Hier hab ichs erklärt wie ichs gemacht habe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwcMyO-SWyE


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

du machst 2 metallene Ringe von unterschiedlicher Größe um die getrocknete Fischhaut..der größere ist vorne (auf Höhe der "Schulter") der kleinere hinter dem Weidloch...also komplett eingeschlagen die Haut und auf der Bauchseite ebenso zusammengebunden...am Ende schaut eine durchgehende monofile Schnur raus mit Haken.. anschließend an die Panula gebunden und los geht`s...
Viel Arbeit für ein nicht so effektives Angeln (im Gegensatz zum Lebendköder)...früher wurden mit lebenden Hornhechten auch die Kalamare gefangen oder auch mit Natur-Ködern vom Ufer aus Oktopusse an Land gezogen...

Aal-Bert - die SavageGear solltest du sogar in D`land finden..(gibt es auch bei mir im schwäbischen Angelladen z.Bsp.).
Darios Videos als Lehrmaterial sind gut!! Aber auch hier der (leider sehr sehr lange) Trööt hat viele Infos zu bieten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kann mir das eher schwer bildlich vorstellen ;+ Hört sich nicht sehr fängig an |kopfkrat


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stammt ja auch noch aus einer anderen Zeit  . Habe jetzt endlich ein Photo im Netz gefunden, biddesehr:
http://s1063.photobucket.com/user/bonaca1/media/DSC04649.jpg.html

& wenn du in der verlinkten Photodatei "weiterblätterst" findest du auch entsprechende Fänge... 

So ein ähnlich gebauter Kunstköder aus Fischhaut für Wölfe jedoch ist bis heute sehr erfolgreich...

Fange Wolfsbarsch, trockne seine Haut und bau so was daraus:

http://i52.tinypic.com/2mr77mu.jpg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön wieder alles mitzulesen.
Da gebe ich glavoc recht. Es geht viel an Wissen verloren.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haha das ist ja ein komisches Teil!

Sowas wie das Teil für Wolf meinte ich. Davor ein paar Bleie und das auf Sand geschleppt sodass die Bleie den Sand aufwühlen. 
Erinnert mich an dern CrazySandEel

Bei uns in Spanien ist ja z.B. die traditionelle Kalamarifischerei mit Lampen bereits verboten. Das dürfen nur noch alteingesessene Fischer. Die Lizenzen werden nicht mehr neu vergeben und so sterben mit den Fischeropis auch langsam die Techniken aus. Man muss eben konservieren wo man kann. Mit dem Filmen z.B. haben wir ja eine wunderbare Methode so etwas zu konservieren. Warum nicht auch mal über solche Dinge schreiben? Problem ist nur immer, dass diese Leute meist so gesprächig sind wie ich morgens vorm Kaffee.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gthCMltZ1co

Ein interessantes Video! Wie der Dentex seine potentielle Beute inspiziert und trotz der Farbwechsel des Kalmars (die bringt kein Kunstköder der Welt!) trotzdem nicht beißt. Ok hing natürlich auch noch ne Kamera davor |kopfkrat Aber sehr sehr interessant!

Hier nochmal mit Atacke! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA6HDKqlhTs


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und absolut sehenswert warum man wegen der Zackenbarsche eine Dogfight dran hat! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPthID4F1-Y

Ich bin begeistert von dem Content, dass diese Herren aufgenommen haben. Nichtsdestotrotz würd ich meine Gopro da nicht dranhängen


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, -
bei dem fischen mit der Handleine verhält es sich genaugenommen andersrum als du denkst^^ - weder die Rute&Rolle Combo sind schneller noch sind sie stärker - nein, die Hände sind es!!!
Das mag sich jetzt für "Sportfischer", "BigGamer" und so weiter irgendwie komisch lesen, ändert jedoch nix an den physikal. Tatsachen!
Schau mal- die max. Bremskraft einer Dogfight liegt bei angegebenen 30 kg, die max. Belastbarkeit bei Ruten so um die 30-40kg...dass ist nix gegen die Stärke deiner Arme/deines Körpers!! Glaubste nicht? Dann versuche doch einmal mit irgendeiner Gamercombo (gerne auch jiggingmaster&co.) einen vollen Kasten Bier anzuheben  ...ausser das du einen blöden (Arbeits-)Winkel bekommst, kommt dein Material leicht an seine Grenzen...dafür kann ich (selbst jetzt noch in meinem Alter) spielend pro Arm jeweils 2 volle Kästen anheben, sprich 4 Kästen auf einmal...
Unterhälst du dich mit (Berufs-)fischern bestätigen sie dir eigentl. alle, dass es schwerer (körperlich) sei und langwieriger mit einem Multiplikator und schwerer Salzwasserrute einen Zackenbarsch zu landen als ohne! (und wir reden jetzt von bis zu ca. 90 kg Stücken!) 

So unglaublich sich jetzt das alles lesen tut, glaubt mir, es ist so! Aber (bewegte)Bilder sagen vermutl. mehr als die Gesetze der Physik  :

Hier also ein junges, (körperlich)zartes Mädchen mit Grouper:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45ohgy4f1Lo
(bissle übertrieben dargestellt halt  , aber eine hübsche ist sie schon)..

Sie hat jedoch Handschuhe an und benutzt als "Zug"leine ein Seil. Daher noch ein weiterer Film, mit einem jungen Australier in der Hauptrolle beim ersten überhaupt gefangenen Marlin und zudem gleich mit einer Handleine, sprich ein "Anfänger" und auch nicht unbedingt von einer "Chuck Norris Struktur"^^ , wenngleich jung und sportlich, zudem sehr lustig...biddesehr:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13KDRyoUD9k

Und zum Schluß noch 660 Pound Marlin:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RhLfGqbu6Y

(wobei mir der arme "echte" Fischer leid tut mit den ganzen Touristen & Sportfischern an Bord ^^)

Wer sucht findet im Netz unglaubliche Videos! Und Handleine macht unheimlich Spass!!
(die verlinkten Flmchen sind noch lange nicht das Ende des möglichen..)

Zu den Fischhautkunstködern - auf dem Sandboden rumrutschen lassen ist in Kroatien leider nicht möglch, da meist eigentl. nur Steinküste...nach Minuten wäre die schöne Arbeit futsch dank Hänger  ..

Zusammenfassend: Angelt wie ihr wollt Leute & wie es euch gefällt, jedoch unterschätzt nicht die Handleine (ggf. einfach bissle Gaffa um beide Zeige- und kleine Finger wickeln..dann seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite).

So und nun hoffe ich nicht mehr um das pro/contra von Handleinen vs Angelkombos diskutieren zu müssen (& ist vermutlich der Grund warum sich die restlichen Kroaten (Zulu, Smallgame und Pasmanac) hier aus dem Trööt zurückgezogen haben...)

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es erschließt sich mir nicht weshalb du meinst die Handleine jetzt gegen irgendwas verteidigen zu müssen und warum deshalb etwaige Personen hier nichts mehr posten sollten (was ich SEHR bedauere)


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Und absolut sehenswert warum man wegen der Zackenbarsche eine Dogfight dran hat!



Darum...genau wegen solcher Aussagen, sowie weiter oben ebenfalls...dass erweckt für mitlesende m.M.n. oft den Eindruck, dass es nicht möglich sei mit seinen Händen einen besseren Fisch anzulanden..in Wirklichkeit ist es jedoch meist umgekehrt...

Will es auch ein für alle Mal ausgeräumt haben...zumal immer wenn Tacklefragen auftauchen, fast "reflexartig" oft Top-A-Top Kombos aufgezählt werden und die einfachsten Lösungen dagegen oft übergangen/nicht erwähnt werden...Fische fangen bedarf häufig weder großes Geld, _noch ist es komplizierter als es so oft dargestellt wird_... Simplicity & simplivity geht da leider oftmals unter...
Mir graust es davor dass jemand denkt, er/sie müsste noch einmal den selben Betrag wie die gesamten Urlaubskosten in eine Ausrüstung stecken um ggf. ein Dentexchen oder so fangen zu können...das ist eigentlich alles!
Menschen fangen seit Ewigkeiten Fische - moderne Angelrollen gibt es historisch so gesehen erst seit ein paar Augenblicken ... daran will ich nur erinnern 


|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also mein alter Grieche, der nur handleine fischt, hat mir ne shimano s.t.c. abgeschwatzt, warum wohl? Man kann mit diesem blöden stock die Köder besser animieren.


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo DocSpinn,
klar, sehr richtig! Auch bekommst du mit einer Rolle keine Tüddel (vor allem bei dünneren Schnüren, von Geflechtschnüren ganz zu schweigen...  ).

Möchte jetzt auch nicht das _eine _gegen das _andere_ ausspielen! Bin selbst ja auch vom Tackleaffen bessesen  ...ging und geht mir nur um`s "es mu8 nicht immer mit Rute&Rolle gefischt werden"...
Meine geliebte Wolfsbarschfischerei mit Kunstködern könnte ich überhaupt nicht per Handleine ausführen (müsste ansonsten mit Wurm auf Grund fischen, wenn ich nur mit Handleine fischen wollte...).
Manche unserer "Traditionalisten" holen schon auch mal die Speedjiggingcombo hervor (wobei der Trend eher zum slowjigging geht)..

lg ( und ich will hier sicher niemanden seine geliebten Ruten und Rollen schlechtreden oder gar ausreden, dass dürfte ich ja auch nicht wenn ich einmal meinen "Fuhrpark" betrachte!!)

nix für ungut!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein werter Glavoc, dessen Namen wir hier ja als einziges nicht kennen. Ich weiß nicht was in letzter Zeit in dich gefahren ist. Mir werden diese elenden Besserwissereien langsam nervig. Es gibt nicht DEN einen weg. Lass uns bitte zu unserer gewohnten (konstruktiven) Diskussionkultur zurückkehren. 
Wenn du mal deine rosarote Handleinenbrille absetzt, dann fällt dir vielleicht auch auf was ich mit deinem von mir zitierten Posting wohl gemeint habe. (Es steht natürlich im Kontext zu meinem Bericht vorher, wollen wir es mal nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen) 

|splat2:##

Das war es meinerseits.
Nichts für ungut #c
Dario


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

............weiß jezed au ned wa i do dr`zu schreiba sod ?|kopfkrat

Na vielleicht am besten gar nix mehr...............................
Lieber ein wenig Musik spielen oder so?? Egal :vik:........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGqcoOBysI4

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So machen wir das

Und das mit der Dogfight war wie folgt gemeint. Dass ich eben nicht mit irgendeiner Rolle fische sondern mit einer die in der Lage ist den Fisch vom Grund wegzuhalten. Da macht man zwar Abstriche beim Fun, ein 8kg Denton im Drill an einer anderen Kombo wäre sicherlich ein Eiertanz!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo alle zusammen.
Mein nächster Urlaub ist jetzt auch fest.
Musste mich leider der weiblichen Mehrheit fügen.
Es geht nach Blanes Costa Brava, direkt ins Zentrum.
Wohnung mit Blick direkt auf den Hafen und Strand, das gefällt mir. In kurzer Entfernung der schöne Angelladen.
Die letzten 2 Wochen im August.
Na mal sehen ob da was geht, da ist viel trafik.
Boot kann ich mir wohl nicht leisten, sehr teuer, na mal sehen.
(Es gibt da wohl ne Möglichkeit 3-4 Stunden morgens oder abends für 85€)
Am Hafen ist das Wasser schon etwas tiefer.
Hier mal ein Bild.#h



Vielleicht gibts ja hier doch den einen oder anderen Spot.

Wo gab es nochmal die Lizenzen online?


----------



## Aal-bert (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Und absolut sehenswert warum man wegen der Zackenbarsche eine Dogfight dran hat!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPthID4F1-Y
> 
> Ich bin begeistert von dem Content, dass diese Herren aufgenommen haben. Nichtsdestotrotz würd ich meine Gopro da nicht dranhängen


Keine GoPro. Das sind diese Kameras. 



http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...era-neuheit/?gclid=CIHgxuTAvcoCFQb3wgodvgcAfA


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hin oder her, kostet ja trotzdem 150€ so ein Teil. Also ich für meinen Teil habe genug Hänger um es bleiben zu lassen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja Kay, das hatte sich ja schon abgezeichnet. Nicht die ideale Zeit, aber man muss ja immer Kompromisse machen. Ist ja garnicht so weit von mir weg, am Cap de Creus kenne ich einige interessante Stellen  

Wenn du Spinnfischen möchtest, dann versuch das am besten früh morgens oder abends an eine Flussmündung wie z.B. vom Ter. Dort mit großen Ködern (Lurenzo Espetron z.B.) könnten sich Bluefishe fangen lassen.
Aber ich bin ehrlich, ich bin vom August nicht überzeugt. Max. das man Bonitos, Barrakudas fängt oder auf die Hochsee fährt. Aber das war bei mir letztes Jahr nicht sehr erfolgreich. 

Viel Spaß im Katalanischen Weg. Ich zahl lieber paar euro mehr und leg nur meinen Ausweis hin  http://web.gencat.cat/es/tramits/tr...encia-de-pesca-recreativa-de-superficie-00002

Fehlt uns nicht auch noch ein Bericht über snakes Dorade, oder ist der mir entgangen?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ok. ich gehe dann lieber auch in den angelladen, muß dann halt samstag warten mit dem fischen. ist ja nur ein tag.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also mein Angelladen z.B. kennt in der Hochsaison kein Wochenende. Lediglich die Siesta, die ist heilig!!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also sonntag ist da zu, glaube ich. Reise aber am freitag an. Kann ich mir am Samstag die Karte abholen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also im Allgemeinen ist es Sonntags in Spanien nicht so wie in Deutschland. Supermarkt usw haben da alle offen. Aber ob jetzt dein Angelladen, keine Ahnung. Wirst du wohl ausprobieren müssen!


----------



## Snakesfreak (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Asche über mein Haupt! 

Ist bei mir etwas unter gegangen, stecke grad wider in der Urlaubsplanung. ;-)
Muss erst noch Fotos vom Handy auf den Laptop ziehen und ein paar Zeilen Tippen...
Werde mich am WE dran setzen, versprochen!

Dieses mal geht es nach Kalifornien (USA), mal sehen wie es dort mit dem fischen läuft. 
Falls einer Tipps hat?!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir waren heute auf der Boot in Düsseldorf. Da stand das Traumboot :l:l:l

Jetzt suche ich noch Komplizen die mir helfen das Geld zu beschaffen #q|supergri


----------



## Snakesfreak (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Mädels, hier mein kurzer Bericht zum Urlaub auf Mallorca...




Als wir am 31.12 in Palma gelandet sind, begrüßte uns schon die spanische Sonne. Also schnell meinen Koffer holen und ab zum Bus, nach einer kurzen Busfahrt, kamen wir endlich an unsere Wohnung an. Leider wartete an der Wohnung eine böse Überraschung auf uns....

Die Tür lässt ich nicht komplett Aufschließen. Was bei einer Normalen Tür jeder Schlüsseldienst machen könnte, geht bei unserer Tür leider nicht. Es ist eine sehr massive Tür (150Kg) mit fünf Schließzylindern. 

Der Schlosser, der die Tür eingebaut hat, sagte damals nach 13 Stunden Arbeit : "Falls ihr jemals den Schüssel abrechen solltet, ruft mich nicht an, die Tür kann man dann nur noch Sprengen!" Also wurde der Schlosser gerufen um zu Prüfen, wo der Fehler in der Schließanlage liegt.

Nachdem er nach 1,5h endlich gekommen ist, musste er feststellen das man von außen nicht machen könnte. Also ist mein Schwiegervater kurzerhand über die Wohnung des Nachbarn in den Abstellraum(wie ein Balkon mit Teilüberdachung in inneren des Hauses) geklettert und musste die Scheibe der  Schmiedeeisen vergitterten Küchentür einschlagen. Gut das er den Schlüssen der Küchentür mit am Schüsselbund hatte und nicht in der Wohnung gelassen. Von innen ließ sich dann endlich die Tür öffnen und der Schlosser konnte anfangen zu arbeiten.

Ich habe die Zeit genutzt und bin zu einen Angelladen, den ich mir zuvor im Internet ausgeguckt habe, gefahren. Dort angekommen nach ein weinig stöbern Fündig geworden: 1x Inridium Brandungsrute, ein paar passende Brandungsbleie und auf anraten des Verkäufers 2 Packungen Koreaner Würmer (So wie unsere Seeringelwürmer nur in kleiner). Somit war ich für den Urlaub erstmal gerüstet. Somit sollte dem Angeln nicht mehr im Wege stehen, da ich mir aus DE schon 2 Boxen mit Kukö, Rollen und Haken mitgenommen habe, sowie eine Major Craft Spinning auf mich in der Wohnung wartete.

Als ich wieder in der Wohnung angekommen war, wurde eben schnell der Koffer ausgepackt, und die Kunstköder in den Rucksack gepackt. Also schnell die Spinne gepackt und die Außenmolen des Jachthafens inspizieren, die im Netzt recht gut aussahen.

Auf dem Weg dort hin konnte ich im flacheren Bereich des Hafens einen großen Schwarm Wolfsbarsche sehen die zwischen 40 und 70 cm hatten. Nur darf man leider nicht im Hafen fischen :-( Aber durch dieses Erlebnis machte ich mir Hoffnungen, dass die nächsten Tage ggf. was gehen könnte.

Als ich dann endlich an der Außenmole angekommen bin, hieß es erstmal Klettern.... 

Ungefähr auf halber Stecke, konnte ich beobachten, wie jede Menge kleinere Hornhechte aus dem Wasser sprangen. Sie wurden von etwas gejagt, aber ich weiß nicht von was... Nach einigen würfen mit verschiedenen Minnows, konnte ich leider keinen Fisch zum Landgang überreden.

Also habe ich erstmal einen kleine Zigarettenpause gemacht und die Sonne genossen.

Danach bin ich weiter bis zur spitze der Mole um dort noch ein paar Würfe zu machen. Dort konnte ich dann 4-5 Schwärme von Meeräschen beim fressen an der Oberfläche beobachten. Aber auch das Fischen in den Schwärmen brachte keine Bisse, ich habe gehofft, dass Ihnen ein paar Räuber gefolgt sind.

Auf dem weg zurück, habe ich dann noch ein paar würfe mit kleinen Castingjigs gemacht und hatte auf einmal etwas Wiederstand am Köder, was direkt mit einem Anhieb pariert wurde... Was dann zum Vorschein kam hätte ich nicht gedacht... Eine Seegurke hatte den Köder "attackiert".

Auf dem Foto erkennt man, was ich mit klettern meinte.  

Ein paar würfe später, gab es wieder ein Rucken in der Rute du der Fisch hing! leider ist dieser kurz vor dem Ufer wieder ausgestiegen ohne das ich ihn sehen konnte. Es war kein Riese, aber hätte trotzdem gerne gewusst, was es für einer war.

Leider gab es bei meinem letzten Wurf einen Hänger und ich habe den Jig verloren. werde mir auf jeden fall noch mal welche kaufen müssen.



Da es zu Abendessen leider keinen Fisch gab, mussten wir Abends im Bierkönig essen. Wo sich meine Schwiegereltern mit Freunden getroffen haben. Es gab eine "kleine" Mantaplatte....

Als der Freund von ihnen erfahren hatte, dass ich angle fragte er mich: " Gibt es denn was langweiligeres als Angeln?" Was ich natürlich vehement verneinte. Als ich ihn fragte, welchen Sport er denn betrieben würde, sagte er: " Golfen!" Da wusste ich eine Sache die mit Sicherheit langweiliger ist als angeln...

Das Gelächter am Tisch war riesen groß, und meine Frau sagte ganz trocken: "Da diskutiert ein Golfer mit einem Angler, welche Sportart wohl langweiliger ist!"


----------



## Snakesfreak (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Teil 2 folgt nachher... ;-)


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na mit der Tür da hättste wohl auch drauf verzichten können! 

Lass uns bitte nicht zu lange warten |rolleyes


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So nun zu Teil 2

Heute ist der 01.01.16 und nach einer sehr kurzen Nacht stehe ich schon wieder um 7:00 Uhr am Wasser. Heute ist das Wasser etwas aufgewühlter und mehr Wellengang.
Heute habe ich mir vorgenommen mit Naturködern zu fischen. Also wurde kurzerhand auf der Spinnrute eine Grundrute. Aber zu erst hieß es für mich wieder über die Mole bis zur Spitze zu kommen. So komme ich an zumindest etwas tieferes Wasser. 
Als erstes habe ich die Brandungsrute mit einer einfachen 120g Inlineblei Montage ausgelegt. Auf meine aus DE mitgebrachten Butthaken wurde ein Koreawurm aufgezogen und am in die Brandung damit. Das gleiche wurde mit der Spinrute Gama hat, nur das ich dieses Mal ein einfaches 80g Blei mit Tönnchenwirbel frei gleitend auf der hatte. Das Blei hatte ich zum Glück am Vortag gefunden.
Ich habe die Montagen immer nur mit einem ca. 150-180cm langem Vorfach gefischt und am Ende ein einziger Haken.
Macht es Sinn mit einer Seitenarmmontage oder einer Art Paternoster zu angeln und somit mehr Haken im Wasser zu haben?
Leider haben mit die kleinen Fische sehr zu schaffen gemacht, so dass ich alle 10-15min meine Montagen neu beködern musste. 
Es waren kleine Steifenbrassen oder so, den mit einem kleinen Madenhaken und einem Stück Wurm konnte ich einen der kleinen Diebe zum Landgang überreden.
Die Ruten wippten schön in den Wellen als ein Asiate mit einer alten Telerute und einem Eimer vorbei kam. Ich dachte jetzt könnte ich was lernen, aber er hatte es nur auf die ganz kleinen zwischen den Steinen abgesehen.
Plötzlich gab es einen Zupfer in der Spinnrute, die nicht von den Wellen kommen konnte. 
Also schnell über die Steine hüpfen und einen Anschlag setzen! 
Auf der anderen Seite gab es starke Gegenwehr und der Fisch hat in der ersten Flucht bestimmt 25m Schnur genommen. Also die Bremse weiter zugedreht und los ging der Tanz. Ich muss sagen mein Puls war jenseits von Gut und Böse. Als ich den Fisch dann das erste mal vor mir an der Oberfläche sah, wurde mir etwas bange...."Wie soll ich den bloß landen!?" Runter ans Wasser kam ich nicht so schnell.
Nach dem die fisch noch zwei kleinere Fluchten hingelegt hatte, zeigte er seine Seite.
Ohne groß zu überlegen Griff ich in die Schnur und schwang ihn nach oben. 
Leider landete er genau in einer Spalte und ich musste das zweite mal um meinen Fang bangen. Aber zum Glück hielt das 32ger Fluro und ich konnte ihn sicher auf einen Stein legen. 
Als ich ihn zu meinem Platz an der Mauer tragen wollte, dachte ich erst daran diesen Griff ins Maul zu machen, den die Barschangler immer machen. Gut das ich mich dann doch für den Kiemengriff entschieden habe. Was für Beißer die haben!
Erst jetzt konnte ich richtig realisieren was ich da gefangen und wie groß diese Dorade war. Ich hätte vor Freunde schreien können! 
Die Zigarette danach musste ich mit zitternden Händen drehen ;-) ich konnte es kaum glauben.
Leider gab es danach keine weiteren Bisse mehr und ich machte mich 2h später wieder auf den Weg heim, da der Magen krurrte und ich einen Kaffee brauchte. 
Ich konnte aber mit geschwollener Brust zurück zur Wohnung. Zuhause angekommen, staunte die Familie nicht schlecht als ich meinen Fang präsentierte. 
Leider hatte ich für die nächsten Tage keine Köder mehr, also wurden im Supermarkt frische "Scheidenmuscheln" gekauft. Die Wahl fiel zwischen kleinen Sadinen und den Muscheln, aber ich wusste nicht ob es mit den kleinen Fischen Sinn macht zu angeln....
Ich hatte einfach keine Lust wieder eine gefühlte Ewigkeit mit dem Bus zu fahren um Würmer zu kaufen.

Zu meinem Pech schlug das Wetter um und ich konnte meinen Spot nicht weiter befischen, da die Wellen so hoch waren und gehen die Mole schlugen, das ich spätestens nach halber Strecke bis auf die Unterhose nass war.
An einem Morgen kam ich auf der anderen Seite des Hafens noch ein einziges Mal zum fischen, da dort etwas weniger Wellengang war.
Leider konnte ich in den 1,5h keinen Biss verzeichnen und der Wind fing an zu drehen. Also wieder einpacken und versuchen halbwegs trocken nach Hause zu kommen.
Die restlichen Tage würde es immer Windiger und an ein fischen war nicht mehr zu denken. Leider war das der letzte Tag an dem ich fischen konnte.
Selbst die Einheimischen, die teilweise die ersten Tage am Stand saßen sind nicht mehr los gegangen. Zumal mindestens 3-4m von Stand dich die Wellen unter Wasser stand. Zum Teil war das Wasser bis zur Mauer an der Strandpromenade. 

Die nächsten Tage hatten wir uns von Freunden einen Wagen ausgeliehen und haben etwas die Insel erkundet. 
Man muss ja sagen, dass Mallorca auch eine sehr schöne wilde und naturbelassene Seite hat. Nicht nur Hotels und Sauftouristen. 
Unter anderem sind wir an den Stauseen vorbei gekommen. Da roch es doch nach Schwarzbarsch!
Weiß einer von euch ob man dort angeln darf und ob es dort Fisch gibt?

Alles in allem war es ein schöner Urlaub und ich hoffe das ich dieses Wochenende ggf noch einen Fisch beim spinnen erwischen kann. 
Ja ich bin wieder da... Von Freitag bis Dienstag  
Aber dieses Mal werde ich mich auf das spinnen konzentrieren, oder doch mal mit Köderfisch versuchen....?


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und hier noch die Fotos


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Ja so eine Dorade kann schon Nüße knacken...
Da sollte man den Finger nicht reinstecken. 
Schöner Bericht Tobi.#6
Du solltest mich mal mitnehmen.


----------



## captn-ahab (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr geil!
Bin echt neidisch auf die Tour. Das wäre mit barschgriff eine blutige Angelegenheit geworden und du wärst dabei nicht der Sieger gewesen.
In den Häfen habe ich auch öfter schöne Fische gesehen, aber nur ein paar einheimische die dort geangelt haben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

GENIAL! Petri zu dem Fisch, ein Ausnahmefisch! So einer fehlt mir noch! 
Großes Kino, danke fürs Teilhaben lassen. 

Viel Erfolg am Wochenende! Will auch


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dario! 

Muss aber noch viel lernen, testen und bei den Einheimischen abgucken... ;-)

Ich denke auch, dass ich so schnell nicht nochmal so eine fangen werde. Aber mal sehen, ggf sind die Doraden ja für mich wie für euch die Dentex


----------



## Iko (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

[emoji106] frein fein, so muss das.Egal wo Urlaub gemacht wird, die Angel ist mit dabei.

Lieber einen Fisch im Aquarium haben  als Schneider am Wasser sein


----------



## Mett (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Snake ein sehr schöner Bericht, ja Mallorca hat mehr zu bieten als den Ballermann #6

Da ich seit gestern auch wieder von der Insel Zuhause bin, wird es auch von mir einen kleinen Bericht geben.
Nur soviel vorab, das neue Tackle funktioniert :vik:


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht Snake! Weiter so!


Ich habe aus Zeitgründen das letzte mal (Oktober 15) eig nur noch mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer gefischt. Die kleinen Brassen nahe am Ufer waren nicht so meins. Und für stärkere Grundfische hatte ich def. kein Gerät dabei. Bin ja mit meiner Freundin immer im Urlaub und die will ich keine halbe Nacht am Ufer rum sitzen lassen... da ist Spinnangeln ein Kompromiss.... Auch ein wenig eigener Ehrgeiz, da eig keiner vom Ufer aus Spinnfischt... 


Ein Tipp von mir: Viele was bei uns Fängt - funz am Meer irgendwie nicht. Auf Spinner hatte ich 2014 ab und an nen Streifenbarsch. 2015 gar nix. Auf Blinker mal nen Nachläufer... auf Wobbler/ stickbaits und Popper aber immer Bisse und Nachläufer. Gummifische in Silber/weiss/ blau sollen wohl auch gehen... die müssen dann aber durchs Mittelwasser gejiggt werden. Am Boden hatte ich zu viele Abrisse! Hatte an der Spinne ne 15er Geflochtene und ein 0,38er -0,40er FC von rund 1m Länge...


----------



## Snakesfreak (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh, da bin ich ja mal auf den Bericht gespannt. Vllt. hast du ja noch ein paar Tipps für mich!
Auf Minnows, Top Water und Stickbaits gab es leider bei mir keine Bisse...

Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrung mit Meerforellenwobblern oder Blinkern im Mittelmeer gemacht? 
Leider fehlten mir ein paar Meter um an die springenden Hornhechte zu kommen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist nicht der Ballermann eher so der Schandfleck von Mallorca? Aus dem WDR kenne ich Mallorca als ziemlich schönes Fleckchen Erde. Und zum Angeln sicher sehr gut! 

Hinter den Dentex steht auch viel Arbeit. Die fangen sich nicht so einfach #t . Tipp von einem spanischen Opi mit viel Ahnung: cangrejo vivo! Ist wie Calamar auf Dentex. Das gehört zusammen. Lebender Krebs bei starker Welle mit viel Blei an den richtig schaumigen Ecken. Rein, 10min probieren und nächste Stelle und so fängt man laut ihm richtig fette Doraden. So kann man sich dann auch über schlechtes Wetter freuen! 

Freue mich, dass wir bald noch einen Bericht bekommen |rolleyes

PS: Mein Papa kam heut und sagte mir, dass er Donnerstag mal eben fürs Wochenende nach Spanien fährt.......


----------



## Mett (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp Das sehe ich auch so, gibt aber einige die das anders sehen #d

So nun folgt mal Teil 1 meines Berichts 

Mein Angelgebiet war Mallorca rund um Capdepera. 
Leider nicht ganz so viel zum angel gekommen wie gedacht aber die neue Savagegear Roadrunner XNLT2 20-80g und die neue Pen Battle 2 3000 sind zum Einsatz gekommen.
Da ich ja ein paar Spanier vor Ort kenne habe ich mir gleich mal was ausgemacht das wir gemeisam zum angeln gehen.
Gleich am nächsten Tag zu Mittag stand der auch schon vor der Tür und meinte Spinnrute packen wir fahren zur Cala Mesquida.
Ich war ein wenig verwundert ich dachte an einen "geheimen" Ort de nur die Spanier kennen aber er ist der Boss.
Dort angekommen sind wir mit den Spinnkombos den langen Strand rauf und runter gewandert und haben mit Topwater Ködern und welchen die bis 2 Meter runter gehen das Wasser abgetastet.

Bei einem der tieferen Ködern hatte ich dann meinen ersten Biss !!
Erst mal zog die Leine nach links dann nach rechts, plötzlich aus und nichts geht mehr ... Hänger !?
Ein bischen daran herum gezupft in verschiedene Richtungen auf einmal gehts wieder und ich spüre da ist noch was dran !
Kaum war das Vie am Strand war auch der "Hänger" geklärt, ein größes Petermänchen sah mich an, schüttelte sich vom Haken los und flüchtete mit der nächsten Welle wieder in Meer.
Leider gibts dazu kein Foto weil das ganze so schnell ging das ich nicht mal das Handy zücken konnte.
Aber so habe ich mir zumendest das Abhacken erspart denn diese Fische mit den Giftstacheln sind mir sowieso nicht ganz geheuer #6

Danach dann ca. 1,5 Stunden nichts... kleine Rauchpause gemacht und den Wurfarm entlastet, Spnning ist doch eine Spur anstengender als Grundangeln. Eine Stunde wollen wir noch bleiben also wieder ran ans Wasser.

Nach ein paar Würfen sehe ich plötzlich drei große Schatten die dem Köder folgen und ihn richtig seitlich aus dem Wasser kicken, danach drehen sie wieder ab und verschwinden in einem Bereich mit Seegras.
Gleich nochmal hin und das selbe Spiel wieder, ... nochmal und den Köder deutlich schneller eingeholt ..... zack und die Rolle surrt.
Bremse ein wenig mehr geschlossen und das Vieh an Land geholt.
Eine schöne wenn auch noch kleine Palometa.

Mit diesem Start bin ich voll zufrieden und fürs erste mal mit der Spinnrute perfekt, vor allem wenn die Einheimischen nichts gefangen haben


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Fang Glückwunsch


----------



## hans albers (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

toller fisch...

und das um die uhrzeit....

welcher köder war es??


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist nicht wahr.... an dem Stand habe ich Urlaub gemacht, Mett!!! War in dem Hotel oben auf dem "Felsen" gewesen  


War auch links vom Hotelkomplex an der felsküste, da ist es aber eher flach. Aber ne sau schöne Ecke dort, oder?


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dickes Petri Mett!

Schöner Bericht und lässt mich auf das WE hoffen


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Palo. Das mit dem Anstupsen ist typisch Palo, das machen die gerne. Sind ja sehr vorsichtig. 
Palo im Dezember.... nichts ist unmöglich. Ist das auf Mallorca normal?


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> und das um die uhrzeit....



Was soll denn das Problem an der Uhrzeit sein? 

-------

Mein Papa fährt morgen mit einem Freund übers Wochenende nach Spanien. Will auch mal einen Tag mit meinem Boot raus. Mal gucken was das gibt. Weiß noch nicht was ich davon halten soll #c


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja glückwunsch zur Dorade.
Glückwunsch zur Palo, fürs Spinnfischen doch wirklich#6, schöner Fisch.
Was war das für ein Köder bei der Palo?


@snakesfreak
Also ich habe div. Mefoblinker und Wobbler durchprobiert - nein das geht nicht wirklich.

(ach, Ausnahme: Falkfisch Mefoblinker 20gr. blau gelb als Endköder hinter Makrelenpatanoster beim Schleppen auf Mahi, das funktioniert gut).

Die mediterranen Minnows schlank, silbrig, die funktionieren.
Div. Muster wurden hier schon gepostet, bzw. mitteltackletröt


----------



## Mett (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tag 2 

Mit 2 Tagen unterbrechung startete der 2te Angeltag, wieder am späten Vormittag losgegangen (diesmal alleine da alle arbeiten mussten). 
Diesmal aber nicht zum Strand sondern zu einem Spot in der nähe des Leuchtturms in Cala Ratjada der mir schon von Grundangeln bekannt war.
Die ersten 2 Stunden verliefen relativ erfolglos nur drei kleine Barsche wollten den für ihre Verhältnisse viel zu größen Köder und blieben dran hängen.
Dann aber gings so richtig los, die Bremse hielt zwar noch mehr als ausreichend aber Fisch zog und schüttelte wie ein ganz großer. Nach ein paar Minuten kahm dann meine erste Bernsteinmakrele aus dem Wasser.








kein Riese aber ein Kämpfer

Wo eine ist müssen doch mehr sein.
Also weiter bemüht möglichst weit den Köder zu platzieren.
Tadaaa !!!




Im Gegensatz zum ersten wenig Gegenwehr aber doch eine Spur größer.


Ein weitere Stunde blieb ich noch voller Euphorie dann aber gab ich mich für den Tag zufrieden und machte mich auf den Rückweg.


Tag 3

Einen weiteren Ausflug machte ich noch an den "Punta des Carregador" in der Nähe von Font de sa Cala. Ein langer Fußmarsch der mit einem wunderschönen Stück Natur belohnt wurde.
Gefangen habe ich hier aber nur wieder diese "lästigen" kleinen bunten Barsche und der Fang des Tages einen kleinen Baracuda der mit auf einen Jig angriff.













Für mich war ein größes Aha Erlebnis das die Fische extrem schnell sind, den Köder zu schnell einziehen kann man fast nicht und die Penn Battle 2 hat doch eine beachtliche Übersetzung von  6,2:1 meine Überlegung ist nun sogar eine Rolle mit einer noch höheren Übersetzung zu finden.
Im großen und ganzen ein gelungener Test der neuen Kombo die sich echt gut macht und auch meine Bekannten die mit kostpieligen Equipment angeln waren überrascht von der Qualität der Savagegear nur bei der Penn Battle 2 3000 fanden die meisten das Gewicht etwas zu hoch.
Zu den Ködern komme ich dann noch seperat ich muss die Tage mal alles reinigen und wieder einlagern dabei werde ich ein paar Fotos mit Bericht einstellen.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Mett,


leider werden nicht alle Bilder angezeigt! 


PS: Die kleinen Barsche sind bischen Nerfig... aber wunderschöne Fische!


----------



## Mett (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@FR33 ich versuchs ja, ichs versuchs ... #q


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich nehm als Hoster immer den hier:


http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/


Ggf gehts damit besser... dann einfach nur den "direkten Link" einfügen. Fertig


----------



## Mett (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich nehm als Hoster immer den hier:
> 
> 
> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/
> ...



Danke für den Tipps, gibt ja eh genug und hatte schnell einen anderen gefunden.
War nur verwirrend das eines funktionierte und die anderen nicht.


----------



## glavoc (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

dickes Petri Mett!


----------



## Mett (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp

Wegen Palo im Jänner, meine Bekannten sagen die sind das ganze Jahr hier sogar in der Hauptsesson wenns hier nur so vor Touristen wimmelt kommen sie am Abend zu den Stränden zurück.


----------



## Snakesfreak (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh Mann... Da juckt es einem schon in den Fingern!


----------



## hans albers (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Was soll denn das Problem an der Uhrzeit sein?




kein problem...
aber beissfreudiger habe ich mehr
den morgen oder abend in erinnerung...


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse Bericht und Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Mal eben noch zu den Fotos: ihr könnt die hier im Anglerboard hochladen indem ihr auf euerm Profil ein Fotoalbum erstellt. (So mache ich das immer und es funktioniert problemlos!) Der Vorteil ist, dass die Fotos dann nicht gelöscht werden und auch insgesamt nicht so riesig sind.

Glückwunsch zu deinen ersten Serviolas! Habe auch erst eine kleine gefangen und war überrascht wie gut diese gekämpft hat für ihre Größe. 
Bezüglich Speed: Guck dir mal so einen Barracuda an, der wird ja nicht umsonst Pfeilhecht genannt. Du kannst nicht so schnell einkurbeln, dass die Fische nicht hinterherkommen!  Überleg mal wie viele Fische sich beim Jagen komplett aus dem Wasser katapultieren. Z.B. Thun, Bonito, Bluefish, Barracuda usw usf



hans albers schrieb:


> kein problem...
> aber beissfreudiger habe ich mehr
> den morgen oder abend in erinnerung...



Ja ok, kann ich von meinen Palos nicht bestätigen. Beißen morgens wie mittags gleich. Je nachdem wie sie in Laune sind. Die Spanier meinen teilweise sogar, dass mittags besser sei. 

Oh welch Freude, bei uns gibts die Palos nicht ganzjährig. Schade drum denn es sind tolle Fische. 


Um nochmal zu den Blinkern zurückzukommen: Ich habe damit auch eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Du kannst schon was fangen, aber es gibt definitiv bessere Kukös!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo.
Danke sehr schöner Bericht. Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.


----------



## hans albers (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Ja ok, kann ich von meinen Palos nicht bestätigen.
> Beißen morgens wie mittags gleich.




um so besser..#6


bei meinem letzten spanien urlaub war es abends immer am besten
(jedoch leichtes brandunsangeln, wenig spinnangeln)


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also für Palo kann ich es nicht bestätigen. Selbiges mit Dentex. Es gibt aber Fische die wohl morgens eher beißen (Amberjack, Zackenbarsch)
Thunfische haben z.B. meisten so von 12-14Uhr Fresspause. ISt meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Mett (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich möchte mich hier auch nochmal bei allen bedanken die mir bei der Auswahl meines Tackels geholfen haben.

Weil es so gut geklappt hat gleich eine neue Aufgabe 
Ich suche nach einer zweiten Rolle die wie schon erwähnt eine hohe Übersetzung (mindestens 6,1:1) haben soll und weniger Gewicht als die Penn Battle 2 - 3000.

Meine erste Idee war die Pen Battle 2 - 2000,
aber vieleicht kennt ja noch wer Alternativen !


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmmm.... da bleiben eig nur 4000er Modelle und sowas wie die Richtung Stradic CI4+ etc.


----------



## Mett (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... da bleiben eig nur 4000er Modelle und sowas wie die Richtung Stradic CI4+ etc.



Warum eine 4000er ? 
Kleiner bleibt leichter und da ich eine 0.13er oder 0,15 Schnur verwenden will ist da mehr als genug Platz drauf.
Oder übersehe ich da was wichtiges ?


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die 4000er hat ne größere Spule (Durchmesser) und darduch gibt es den ein oder anderen Meter mehr Wurfweite. 


Die 2500er und 3000er Shimanos haben den selben Body (also auch das selbe Getriebe etc.). die 4000er ist einfach ne Nummer größer und die Achse etc. ist ne Nummer Stärker. Und die CI4+ Modelle wiegen ja eh kaum was.... 


Hast ja gesehen was so ne kleine Paloma schon an Kraft hast. Bei den größeren Spulen sitzen auch größere Bremsscheiben drinnen....


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eine Paloma ist eine Taube, sowas angelt man nicht!  

Ich für meinen Teil fische eine Shimano Biomaster 4000SW. Die hat auch eine hohe Übersetzung ist natürlich auch ne Stange teurer. Ich billigere Sachen könnte ich jetzt auch nur googlen und das kannste ja auch selber.


----------



## Mett (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch, an die Bremse hatte ich natürlich nicht gedacht.

Die Shimano CI4+ Modelle sind vom Gewicht her sicher ein guter Tipp und spielen auch in meiner Preiskategorie.
Vom Gewicht her ein Traum von den Getriebedaten wirkt sie nahezu gleich wie die Battle.

Die Biomaster 4000SW ist natürlich ein feines Gerät, aber ich glaube das will ich mir nicht leisten denn so oft komme ich dann auch wieder nicht dazu.
Bei einem Wohnort am Meer oder wäre ich häufiger dort würde ich mir die aber sofort zulegen 

Ich werde mir das ein wenig durch den Kopf gehen lassen, bis zum Sommer habe ich ja noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo wir haben jetzt eine 4000er und eine 5000er im Einsatz seit rund einem Jahr. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit der Performance. Deshalb dachte ich ich werf das mal in den Raum. Hatten vorher 2 RedArcs im Gebrauch. Würd ich prinzipiell auch empfehlen, aber nicht zum Jiggen.


----------



## Mett (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe euch nun die Köder zusammengefasst die ich verwendet habe und gut funktionierten.
Da es ein einenes Thema dafür gibt habe ich es zur besseren Übersicht dort veröffentlicht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4470723#post4470723


----------



## catfant (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich lese nun schon einige Zeit in diesem Thread mit und möchte euch nun auch mal von meinen bescheidenen Angelversuchen im Mittelmeer berichten.

Ich fahre nun schon einige Jahre während des Sommers auf die Insel Rab in Kroatien (Bootsurlaub). Ein Bekannter hatte eine Discounter Teleskoprute dabei und hatte mich sofort mit der Materie Angeln gefesselt - schlussendlich hat mich der Reiz gepackt selbst für meine Dorade (Goldbrasse) zum Abendessen zu sorgen ;-)

Das Jahr darauf bin ich mit meiner eigenen Rute angereist und habe meine ersten laienhaften Versuche gestartet meine erste Dorade zu fangen. Dies stets vom Boot aus. Ich versuchte mich hautpsächlich an einfachen Grundmontagen mit Sepiafetzen - leider ohne Erfolg  Mit dieser Methode habe ich hauptsächlich barschartige Fische gefangen (vgl. Bilder; das müsste ein Schriftbarsch gewesen sein).

Gegen Ende des Urlaubs habe ich mich noch am Spinnfischen versucht. Hierzu habe ich mit kleinen Casting Jigs vom Boot in Richtung Ufer gespinnt - etwas erfolgreicher als auf meine herbeigesehnte Dorade. Dabei ging mir ein für mich nicht bestimmbarer Fisch auf den Haken (zweites Bild).

Am letzten Tag meines Urlaubs habe ich mich noch mit dem Schleppangeln mit einem Meeresvorfach beschäftigt. Damit konnte ich den Fisch auf dem letzten Bild überlisten.

Wie ihr seht, ich fange klein an, freue mich aber schon auf den nächsten Urlaub.

Gibt es vllt. jemanden der Erfahrungen mit der Angelei rund um Rab hat?

Zu meiner Ausrüstung:
Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 3-18g
Stradic FJ 1000 US Version

Geplante Ausrüstung für dieses Jahr:
Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme Spin 2-8g
Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500

Ggf. würde ich auch gerne mal auf Hornhechte gehen - beim Schnorcheln habe ich aber leider noch keinen gesehen :-( Ich werde dieses Jahr mal gezielt an der südlichen Küste von Rab ausschau halten. Dort ist noch relativ wenig los bis auf die Fähre.

Bzgl. Hardbait Köder fand ich die DUO Koikkako super


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schriftbarsch
Marmorbrasse
Bandbrasse

Ist doch schonmal nicht schlecht. Die Marmorbrasse ist übrigens ein sehr guter Speisefisch, dass die auf Jigs gehen |bigeyes Man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist sehr feines Gerät fürs Meer finde ich.... ich hab das ne Spinnrute mit nem realen WG in der Zander/ Fluss Klasse dabei...


----------



## catfant (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ist sehr feines Gerät fürs Meer finde ich.... ich hab das ne Spinnrute mit nem realen WG in der Zander/ Fluss Klasse dabei...



Dafür spiele ich derzeit noch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Kombo für mehr Wurfweite und mehr WG zu holen. Ich dachte an sowas wie:

Daiwa Exceler Sea Trout 3.15m 15-45g oder
Savage Gear Salt2 2.79m 15-42g und dazu passend eine 2000er - 3000er Rolle

Köder dann Rapala Max Rap 13cm, Hansen Flash und andere Meerforellenblinker - vllt. geht damit was


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Blinker ist nicht so der Renner im Mittelmeer. Der Maxrap ist aber glaube ich eine gute Wahl. 

Wenn du mit dem Boot unterwegs bist, solltest du eigentlich ganz gut Bonitos und solche Fische Angeln können.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das erwähnt hatte hier. Mein Papa war vor ner Woche für ne kurze Zeit in Spanien und hat sich auch 2x mein Boot geschnappt um Fischen zu fahren. Ein bisschen was zeig ich euch eben.

Plan war Tintenfischangeln um einem begleitenden Freund mal zu zeigen wie das richtig geht. Die haben aber auch mal die Sachen zum Livebaiten mitgenommen. Nachdem es wohl erst nicht so gut lief bissen hinterher doch noch 3 Kalmare. Außerdem 2 schöne Sepien. Eine davon wirklich stattlich! 

Sie sind dann noch zum Livebaiten gefahren. Auf 60m gabs irgendwann auf Livebait einen Biss. Fisch hing. Dooferweise hat er nach kurzem Drill den Stahl ruiniert. Ich habs selber nicht gesehen, aber ich vermute dass er das Nylon mit dem das zusammengeschmolzen ist auseinander gezogen hat. War vermutlich ein kleinerer Dentex. Schade.

Am 2. Tag haben sie nicht gelivebaitet, aber sehr gutes Tintenfischangeln gehabt. Insgesamt gabs 5 Kraken, 12 Sepia und 2 Kalmare. 2Kraken haben sie wieder freigelassen und 1 Kalmar und 2 Sepien haben sich unglücklicherweise befreit, als mein Papa beim Umladen von der Sotosbox in eine Tüte das Gleichgewicht verloren hat :q

Anbei ein paar Fotos


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Mett (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön, da bekommt man gleich wieder Lust auf "Meer" #:


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...ich vor allem auf den Grill^^  - Petri! an den Hennes (und seinen Käpt`n natürlich).


----------



## Torstenh (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, habe mal eine Frage. Ich Angel schon seit vielen Jahren im Süßwasser, in der Ostsee und war auch schon einige male in Norwegen. Dieses Jahr soll der Familienurlaub in die nähe von Split in Kroatien gehen. Auch dort würde ich gern zwischendurch ein wenig angeln. 
Da ich aber im Mittelmeer völlig unerfahren bin möchte ich fragen ob mir jemand ein Buch über das Angeln in der 
Region empfehlen kann, da ich nicht wirklich findig werde. 
Es sollten die zu erwartenden Fische und Methoden vom Land und
Boot beschrieben werden.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## catfant (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Torstenh schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mal eine Frage. Ich Angel schon seit vielen Jahren im Süßwasser, in der Ostsee und war auch schon einige male in Norwegen. Dieses Jahr soll der Familienurlaub in die nähe von Split in Kroatien gehen. Auch dort würde ich gern zwischendurch ein wenig angeln.
> da ich aber im Mittelmeer völlig unerfahren bin möchte ich fragen ob mir jemand ein Buch über das angeln in der
> Region empfehlen kann da ich nicht wirklich findig werde.
> Es sollten die zu erwartenden Fische und Methoden vom Land und
> ...



Ich bin derzeit auch noch am Anfang meiner Reise bzgl. Angeln im Mittelmeer. Ich habe mir folgendes Buch bestellt und kann es empfehlen: 

Erfolgreich angeln im Mittelmeer von Jürgen Oeder
https://www.biggamebuch.de/


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kann dir das Buch auch empfehlen. Ist zwar mehr Bootsangeln aber sehr sehr gutes Buch vom Jürgen. Für den Preis würd ich es mir auf jeden Fall holen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja Buch kann ich empfehlen. Auch zur Fischartenbestimmung nicht schlecht, die Bilder passen.


----------



## prion (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri in die Runde!

Bei uns steht Anfang April ein Toskana Urlaub im Plan;  Ich als Ostseejung habe noch keine nennenswerten Erfahrungen zum Mittelmeer gesammelt, speziell das vor der Toskana gelegene zum Frühjahr!

Plane mal vom Stand und an einer vorhanden Flussmündung zu Spinnen. Denke da an wobbler und evtl Blinker...

Hta jemand von euch in der Ecke Erfahrungen und Tipps parat??

Danke schonmal


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



prion schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde!
> 
> Bei uns steht Anfang April ein Toskana Urlaub im Plan;  Ich als Ostseejung habe noch keine nennenswerten Erfahrungen zum Mittelmeer gesammelt, speziell das vor der Toskana gelegene zum Frühjahr!
> 
> ...


Wo genau geht es denn hin?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## prion (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Chris,

es geht nach Marina di castagneto carducci!


----------



## Franz_x (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

ist ja fast vor "meiner" Haustüre.....Elba #h.
Die Jahreszeit ist gut für Cuda und Wobarsch - Deine Lokation aber eher nicht :c. Du hast dort viel Sandstrand und wenig Struktur. Nachts Spinnfischen an Flussmündung (geht da überhaupt was ins Meer?) und im Hafen (haben die einen?) würde ich an Deiner Stelle probieren. Nachts Grundangeln mit ganzer Sardine (frag im Angelladen nach filo elastico, damit die weiche Sardine festtüdeln, dann kannst Du sie auch auswerfen) oder lebenden Krebsen. Kannst aber auch Würmer im Angelladen kaufen.....

Grüße
Franz


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich war letztes Jahr in Castagneto allerdings nicht maritimo sondern in den Bergen. Neben der Beratung von Franz hatte ich noch italienischen Rat. Mein Tipp - fahr zur Mole von Piombino. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_x (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> fahr zur Mole von Piombino.



Wollte ich auch vorschlagen, ist halt a Stückerl zum Fahren....
Aber dort sollte dann was gehen! Wenn Du dort bist, wo Moby usw. abfahren, rechts halten, wo es zum Meer raus geht. Musst schauen, wie Du mit dem Auto an der Mole zurecht kommst. Sind viele Schranken......

Grüße
Franz


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da kann ich detailliert Auskunft geben, allerdings nicht vom Handy aus. Guck mal heute abend, ob ich das vom Laptop aus schaffe... 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ansonsten hatte ich viele italienische Foren durchstöbert. Wenn beach casting, dann am südlichen Ende des Strandes bevor Barrati kommt, heißt glaube ich la torracia, weil da so ein verfallener Turm steht. Ist auch etliche km von dir weg. Da da aber auch viel Schneidertage vermeldet wurden hab ich das nicht selbst probiert...

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Torstenh (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bedanke mich für den Buch Tip. Werde es gleich bestellen.
Bootsangeln ist schon Ok. Werde versuchen dort  ein Boot zu mieten.


----------



## glavoc (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Torstenh - wo genau bei Split fährste den hin?


----------



## broki (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@prion wie Franz schon sagte Wolfsbarsch und Barracuda.. Doraden wenn du auf Grund angelst..
Barracudas nur wenn du Steinküste oder einen Hafen findest. Wolfsbarsch und Flussmündung, das passt. Wobbler, vergiss Blinker.. Tips zu Marken/modellen findest du hier zu Genüge. Ansonsten PN an mich.

Sooo jetzt zu meiner Frage. Da ich 2016/17 voraussichtlich viel Zeit am Meer verbringen werde bin ich dabei mir eine schwere Spinn bzw. Shorejigging Ausrüstung zuzulegen.. Rute wird wohl ne Majorcraft KG Evolution, Wurfgewicht bis 120g.. Zur Rolle: daiwa certate, catalina, shimano saragosa, ne penn? Kein plan.. Frage jemand ne gute Idee?


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich würde die mir von Dr.Spinn empfohlene Shimanski Saragosa SW nehmen (zumal es sie grade zu einem saugünstigen Kurs gibt..).
Die Majorcraft KG Evo mit dem WG gabs Anfang d. Jahres sehr günstig ...hatte ich mir auch überlegt und zu lange zur Entscheidungsfindung gebraucht  ... als ich mich durchgerungen hatte, war se wech^^.
lg


----------



## bootszander (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo catfant
So ein buch habe ich schon lange gesucht.
Die adriaküste kenne ich seit 40 j. von oben bis (unten) nach omis aber auf dem meer konnte ich immer nur kleine fische überlisten, außer beim schleppen. Der obere teil war immer besser, weil steinich. Vor allem bei den inseln oder den unterwasserbergen. Warscheilich habe ich auch immer mit zu kleinen ködern geangelt? Ich wollte halt fangen und nicht auf einen großen warten. Fürs essen gibt es genug fischgeschäfte und kutter. Ich hoffe jetzt mit dem buch genug zu ferfahren, vor allem bin ich auf die daten von den wracks gespannt. Und hoffe das sie nicht zu weit entfernt sind wo wir mit dem womo campen. 
Auch mir danke für die info. bootszander


----------



## prion (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Leute,

schon mal mille Grazie für die zahlreichen Tipps von euch. Hatte ich ähnlich eingeschätzt die Erfolgschancen an der Ecke- ist halt nur Sandstrand weit und breit- das einzige was erwähnenswert ist, ist  der kleine Fluss wenig nördlich von marina di castagneto... 
probiers dann da mal mit Wobblern- komisch das hört man immer wieder das Blinker gar nicht gehen im Mittelmeer, woran liegt denn das?
Mal sehen, der Focus liegt eh auf Familienurlaub, wo ich mich halt mal morgens 2 stündchen mit dem fahrrad wegstehlen kann ;-)  Werde euch auf jeden berichten


----------



## Torstenh (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Glavoc
 Hallo, den Campingplatz bei Split haben wir jetzt doch nicht genommen weil der direkt neben einer Autobahn liegt. Haben jetzt was auf der Insel Pag gebucht.


----------



## glavoc (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Torstenh,
dass mit dem Campingplatz direkt an der "Magistrala" kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen . Zudem das Meer um Split herum (in nächster Nähe) ja auch nicht gerade das sauberste ist...
Pag jedoch ist unser "Ballerman-Strand", füttere mal den Gockel mit "Novalja Pag". Da feiern Wiener Maturanten und sonstige europäische Jugenden sowie die nicht gerade beliebten Hauptstädter (Zagreber und Umland) durchgehend ihre Parties^^....hoffe du bist nicht gerade in Novalja direkt! - ansonsten ist Pag bekannt für seinen Käse und viele weitere kulinarische Genüsse. Wie gesagt an sich eine sehr schöne Insel!

Gefragt hatte ich, weil ich letztes Jahr zu "Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split" ausführlicher auf das Küstenangeln eingegangen bin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304728

lg


----------



## ChrisHH (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



prion schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> schon mal mille Grazie für die zahlreichen Tipps von euch. Hatte ich ähnlich eingeschätzt die Erfolgschancen an der Ecke- ist halt nur Sandstrand weit und breit- das einzige was erwähnenswert ist, ist  der kleine Fluss wenig nördlich von marina di castagneto...
> probiers dann da mal mit Wobblern- komisch das hört man immer wieder das Blinker gar nicht gehen im Mittelmeer, woran liegt denn das?
> Mal sehen, der Focus liegt eh auf Familienurlaub, wo ich mich halt mal morgens 2 stündchen mit dem fahrrad wegstehlen kann ;-)  Werde euch auf jeden berichten


Hi Prion, wenn du doch noch die Anfahrtsbeschreibung zum Parken im Hafen Piombino brauchst schreib ne Pm. Bei mir war es auch Familienurlaub und deswegen war ich auch nicht oft los. Allerdings wurde mir geraten zwei Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang los zu legen. Wenn du dich wegstehlen kannst ist Piombino vielleicht doch ne Option [emoji6] vorausgesetzt du hast ein Auto vor Ort. Der Bach der in Castagneto ins Meer geht beherbergte auch Fische, der Abfluss ins Meer war im Juni allerdings nur ein Rinnsal. Vielleicht ist das im Frühjahr noch besser?
In San Vincenzo gab es auch Molen, von denen geangelt wurde. Hab sie mir aber nicht genauer angeschaut. Ist vielleicht aber auch ne Option die nicht so weit weg ist... Ist zumindest etwas Abwechslung in der Strandwüste und vielleicht nen Versuch wert...

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisHH (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*






Im Dunkeln auf Barracudas geht weiß und gelb gut...


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaunty_irl (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Molen sind heiss. Vermi auf grund und du hast ne sehr grosse  chance auf dorada etc. Molen sind meist gut besucht von anderen anglern, da kannst du dir auch mal nen tipp geben lassen oder dir was abschaun, auch spinnfischen kannst du in den molen, ist allerdings nicht so belohnend wie das grund/posen angeln da.


----------



## jaunty_irl (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Im frühjahr/winter kann man auch gut die flusseinläufe abwerfen bzw. den strand befischen(grund/wobbler), dies sollte auch erfolgsversprechend sein.


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Jungs, ich habe hier doch mehrfach berichtet, dass der Angeldruck bei uns auf der Insel und in der Region  massiv zugenommen hat , ich schätze so 500-800%.

Ich müsste auch mal erzählt haben wie ich versucht hatte mir vor ein paar Jahren eine echte Lizenz zum Angeln zu holen-
Seit ein paar Jahren ist es ja wieder frei#q


Ich habe schon seit längerem eine Idee für Angelkarten für Touristen, diese sollten von 1 Woche bis 6 Wochen an Kisoken käuflich sein.
Des Weiteren sollen sie für das Boot sowie das Ufer gelten und  auf der Rückseite Schonmaße und Schonzeiten der regionalen Fischarten haben, die gibt es nämlich.


Da ich leider nicht wusste an wen ich mich wenden sollte, habe ich auf gut Glück an das griechische Fremdenverkehrsamt gewendet
und die haben mir doch tatsächlich geantwortet.


Ich bekam Kontakt mit einer netten Dame und erläuterte ihr mein Anliegen, sie dankte mir und versicherte, dass sie den Vorschlag weitergeben wird und ihn selbst als sinnvoll empfand, erläuterte mir dann aber das die Leute die die Gesetzte machen "weit weit weg sitzen"|supergri.


Ist schon klar das, das da kein Schwein wirklich interessieren wird aber ich habe es immerhin mal erwähnen können.#h


----------



## glavoc (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie jetzt, du willst dass die Touristen extra für`s Uferangeln sich einen Schein zu kaufen haben? Na dann mach doch mal Urlaub in Kroatien  
Darfste dann knapp einen Hunni für nen Monat abdrücken, sowie noch mal knapp einen Zwani für das Ministerium und den Verband...also 120Teuronen um Aquarienfische zu fangen, die du anschl. wieder zurückschmeissen darfst (Schonmaß)....
Was bezweckste denn damit?
Bei uns wird wegen den Gebühren doch kein einziger Jungfisch besetzt oder gar der Kormoran vergrämt, noch sonst irgendwas sinnvolles getan..dient bestenfalls der Schuldentilgung(der Zinsen wohlgemerkt) oder versickert schlimstenfalls in dunkle Kanäle/Taschen 

..........sprachlos verbleibt dein Glavoc.......

PS- weißgelb hat mir leider noch nix gebracht(auch im dunkeln nicht), aber bei mir gibbet auch (bisher) keine Baracudas - vielleicht darum.
lg


----------



## ulfisch (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Grundsätzlich spricht für mich
 nichts dagegen.
Ob man dann ausgenommen wird bzw. die eingenommenen Gelder sonstwo verschwinden ist ne andere Geschichte und natürlich nicht erstrebenswert.
Um die 15 Euro für eine Karte fände ich nicht schlimm pro Woche, Kinder frei.


Vielleicht würdet ihr anders reagieren wenn bei euch der Angeldruck so dermaßen zugenommen hätte , vielleicht hat er das aber nicht wegen der Karten und Schonzeiten.

Ich bin tatsächlich kein Fan von Verboten und Gesetzten, bei dem aktuellen Zustand bei uns oben im Norden sehe ich aber keine andere sinnvolle Möglichkeit.

[edit Mod: überholt...]


----------



## glavoc (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich spricht für mich
> nichts dagegen.
> 
> Mag ja für dich so sein, wegen mir auch noch für die anderen Touris...aber für deine gebeutelten Gastgeber? Aber seh`schon....#d
> ...



So und jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische! 

Erstens frag ich mich dann doch, wie der so sehr von dir (Fanboy) geschätzte Markos Vidalis ständig fängt? 
Ich verwette aber auch fast meine Testikel, dass er mindestens an der Küste aufgewachsen (womöglich sogar auf einer Insel?) und aus einer Fischerfamilie stammt! 
Aber scheinbar erwartest du, wenn du doch schon mit supidupiTackle aufkreutzst (natürlich lange nachdem die Sonne aufgegangen ist-sic!) und auch nur vom bequemen Touristrand aus bzw. in dessen Nähe oder gemütlich im Hafen^^, dass sich die blöden Fische doch bitte an deine DuoBaits zu hängen haben!!! Denn wenn nicht, dann..........

machst du das jetzt in Zukunft wie dein Münchner Verein, wo du auch erst  3 Jahre Mitgliedschaft brauchst, um an der Isar im Stadtgebit fischen zu dürfen...
Doppelstandart nennt sich das, hier in München rumheulen und in Grichenland möglichst das angeln exclusiv gestallten, damit die, die es sich leisten können (und nur die!) auch einmal einen Fisch fangen dürfen........die Armen sollen doch bitte gefälligst wegbleiben !

Eigentlich sollte ich _dich_ auf _deiner _Insel besuchen und dir möglichst (statt vieler Tips&Tricks zu geben) sämtliche WoBas wegfangen^^ ...ne mal im ernst- setz dich mehr mit dem Meer, seinen Bedinungen, Spots lesen und erkennen, Wind, Wetter und Temperatur, Strömung(skanten), Futterfischen und vielem anderen mehr auseinander (Knoten blind binden, Montagen, Systemen...), als dich im HighEndSpinnRollenTrööt rumzutreiben, dann fängste auch was! Schau dir doch mal die anderen hier an - setzen sich mit dem Meer und seinen Bewohnern auseinander, lernen statt Produktvideos zu glotzen und fangen richtig was weg- fragen ja aber auch den Leuten "Löcher" in den Magen, sind verbissen und stehen früh auf (weit vor der Sonne) oder gehen spät (bevor und wenn es dunkel wird)..aber du heulst rum wegen ein paar Stechfliegen ...
Darfst jetzt auch gerne sauer mit mir sein und so, aber ich komm einfach nicht auf diese "Fischereirecht nach Art des (Geld)Adels klar".......und dazu stehe ich- wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert und auch in Italien, Holland und vielen anderen Ländern darf (zum Glück) jederman(-srecht) sich ans Ufer stellen und einen Fisch für sich fangen--und weißte was? Die fangen trotzdem! Unglaublich, wa?

[edit Mod: tut nix zur sache außer stress]

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hab das OT mal gelöscht. einfach friedlich und nett weiter... :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke


----------



## broki (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier geht ja richtig die Post ab


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Hier geht ja richtig die Post ab


war schon..., ist schon vorbei.

wer "die post abgehen" lassen möchte benutzt bitte die PN-funktion, ansonsten gibts nachporto von mir.


----------



## ulfisch (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> So und jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
> 
> Erstens frag ich mich dann doch, wie der so sehr von dir (Fanboy) geschätzte Markos Vidalis ständig fängt?
> Ich verwette aber auch fast meine Testikel, dass er mindestens an der Küste aufgewachsen (womöglich sogar auf einer Insel?) und aus einer Fischerfamilie stammt!
> ...



Alles gut



> ber scheinbar erwartest du, wenn du doch schon mit supidupiTackle aufkreutzst (natürlich lange nachdem die Sonne aufgegangen ist-sic!) und auch nur vom bequemen Touristrand aus bzw. in dessen Nähe oder gemütlich im Hafen^^, dass sich die blöden Fische doch bitte an deine DuoBaits zu hängen haben!!! Denn wenn nicht, dann..






Vor ein paar Jahren war es sehr wohl so, dass man eine Lizenz benötigt hat UND eine für das Boot, damals war die Beschaffung lächerlich aufwendig und der zu entrichtende Betrag dafür lächerlich gering (20 Euro 2 Jahre)


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

OOPS!!!!
macht euren tollen trööt doch bitte nicht kaputt mit für die allgemeinheit uninteressanten posts. macht es über PN, weil man eben persönliches in direkter ansprache abhandelt.

gilt für jeden und bitte nehmt meine anregung auf.
persönliches über PN.

ich sag das mal deutlich: *ist ne MOD anweisung*...


----------



## ulfisch (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kannst löschen, geht per PN weiter#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vertragt euch bitte! ☝


----------



## Mett (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ohne hier Öl in Feuer gießen zu wollen ...

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Lösung wie zb in Spanien optimal, ein kleiner Beitrag und die Karte gilt für 2 Jahre -> das tut keinem weh !!

ABER man erhält gleichzeitig die Schonmaße, Schutzgebiete und Tipps zu den Fischen (Gefahren etc.)  

Ich glaube das hilft der Umwelt und dem Angler #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ohne hier Öl in Feuer gießen zu wollen ...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Lösung wie zb in Spanien optimal, ein kleiner Beitrag und die Karte gilt für 2 Jahre -> das tut keinem weh !!
> 
> ...



Und für Jugendliche und Rentner ist es frei. Finde die Regelung in Spanien auch ziemlich gut. (Frei heißt nicht, dass man sich nicht trotzdem registrieren muss!) 
Allerdings wurde ich bisher noch nie kontrolliert. Ich hab die Generalitat und die Parkranger aber durchaus schon auf dem Wasser getroffen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das sind typische Winterblues Mangelerscheinungen :.Zu wenig Sonne,Wärme ,Meer und WoBa fischen.Hab ich auch manchmal so in der Richtung.
Zur Sache finde ich ,dass wir schon mehr als genug Bürokratie haben .Bitte nicht noch mehr Lizenzen und Papierkram für jeden Sch... Und Überfischungsdruck mit (teuren) Erlaubnisscheinen zu bekämpfen ,also nee... #d .Dann doch lieber Fangbegrenzungen ,so dass jeder nicht mehr rausnimmt ,als auf den Grill passt,.Eigenbedarf eben. 
Aber stimmt, in Spanien ist das wirklich noch ganz gut geregelt.Über Mindestmaße wird aber leider nicht informiert und viele halten sich auch nicht dran.Immer wieder sieht man Angler an der Fluvia ,die kleine Baby-Doradas usw in ihren Eimer werfen ,furchtbar.
Seltsamerweise machen das fast nur Leute aus Mittelmeerländern,also  Spanier ,Franzosen ,Italiener.Die solltens eigentlich besser wissen, aber oft ist keinerlei Bewusstsein erkennbar,dass sie ihrem Meer schaden.

Ich wollte mich auch noch kurz zum Thema Handleine äußern.  Weil:Letztes Jahr habe ich viele damit fischen sehn ,fand ich interessant weil so einfach.Ich mag einfach.Gute Fänge hab ich nicht gesehen ,das heißt aber nix.
Ich war am Überlegen ,das auch mal zu probieren und da kam mir die lebhafte Diskussion hier im thread sehr gelegen.
Ich werds übrigends *nicht* ausprobieren.Erstens scheint mir das Handling auf den zweiten Blick gar nicht mehr so einfach.
Noch wichtiger :im Vergleich zu Rute+Rolle muss man mit deutlich stärkere Schnur fischen.
Und da sind wir wieder beim heftigen Befischungsdruck und den meist vorsichtigen Fischis.Deshalb ist meine Devise : so dicke Schnur wie nötig ,aber so fein wie möglich.
Einen Fangbericht würd ich lieber beisteuern,aber leider dauerts noch ne weile. :c
also haltet durch und tl #h
Dieter


----------



## ulfisch (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Ich wollte mich auch noch kurz zum Thema Handleine äußern. Weil:Letztes Jahr habe ich viele damit fischen sehn ,fand ich interessant weil so einfach.Ich mag einfach.Gute Fänge hab ich nicht gesehen ,das heißt aber nix.
> Ich war am Überlegen ,das auch mal zu probieren und da kam mir die lebhafte Diskussion hier im thread sehr gelegen.
> Ich werds übrigends nicht ausprobieren.Erstens scheint mir das Handling auf den zweiten Blick gar nicht mehr so einfach.
> Noch wichtiger :im Vergleich zu Rute+Rolle muss man mit deutlich stärkere Schnur fischen.
> ...


Die Handleine ist in GRE noch recht verbreitet, sowohl beim Schleppen als auch vom Ufer aus, Wurfweite mit 20+X Gewichten ist super, klarer Nachteil ist die Schnur beim einholen.
Habe mir letztes Jahr eine Schleppleine gebastelt, leider mit der nicht abriebsfesten und zu schwachen Stroft LS, mein Problem im Boot war, das Handling, sowohl das schnelle einholen als auch der Schnursalat, den kann ich an Land problemlos handeln im Boot ist es nerviger.
Wenn ich dann auch noch alles machen muss, steuern, die Umgebung im Auge behalten und die Leine managen muss ist das zuviel.
War aber auch schlechtes Wetter und ich hatte noch eine Rute draussen.
Nur mit Handleine und bei wenig verkehr würde es besser gehen.
Die kleinen Fischerboote aus Holz sind aber auch viel besser dafür geeignet als eine Tourischüssel, man sitz ganz hinten in der Luke, hält die Leine direkt über das Wasser neben das Boot.

Um, einfach, mit mehreren  Montagen, vom Strand aus zu angeln aber ne gute Sache.


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das mit dem Schnursalat im Boot seh ich halt auch als ein Problem ,jedenfalls wenn man nicht bestens organisiert ist und sauber aufräumt.Ich .äh...na ja.
Und wie gesagt die Schnurstärke.Wenn mans drauf hat bestimmt tolles fischen.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Kumpel hatte für seine Schleppleine immer einen Einmachgummi am Boot befestigt, da konnte er die Leine einhängen wenn er die Hände frei brauchte.
Wie er sie genau eingehängt hat, habe ich nicht gesehen es war eine Art Klipp am Gummi, der Gummi federte dann auch den Biss ab.

Schnurstärke würde ich 0,35+ nehmen, meine letzte war deutlich zu niedrig, ich wickelte die Schnur um die Ruderaufnahme(Dolm?)
und sie riss sofort#d war die Stroft LS, zum spinnen gut aber für so was schei***


----------



## Nacktangler (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

höchstwahrscheinlich liegt das nicht an der scxxxschnur, sondern daran, dass 2-3 meter "Feder" fehlen. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum sich Angeln biegen  Man sollte beim angeln mit Handleine diese in der Hand halten um ein bisschen "nachgeben" zu können - daher auch der Name "Handleine" 

Alternative ist der von dir beschriebene Gummi, bei dem sich die Schnur erst ab einem Widerstand der größer als der Eigenwiderstand des Köders im Wasser ist abwickeln kann. Ist im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als eine Feder bzw. Dämpfung.


----------



## ulfisch (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> höchstwahrscheinlich liegt das nicht an der scxxxschnur, sondern daran, dass 2-3 meter "Feder" fehlen. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum sich Angeln biegen  Man sollte beim angeln mit Handleine diese in der Hand halten um ein bisschen "nachgeben" zu können - daher auch der Name "Handleine"
> 
> Alternative ist der von dir beschriebene Gummi, bei dem sich die Schnur erst ab einem Widerstand der größer als der Eigenwiderstand des Köders im Wasser ist abwickeln kann. Ist im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als eine Feder bzw. Dämpfung.



Die Schnur ist nicht so abriebsfest und ist mir am Dolm? direkt durchgescheuert, sie lief nicht mal über ihn sondern riss einfach sofort als ich sie darum wickelte, Geschwindigkeit des Bootes und Wiederstand des Köders waren nicht hoch genug um so viel Druck aufzubauen, dass die Schnur so gerissen werde.
Ich muss Im Boot nun mal ab und an die Hände frei haben.
Werde mir auch mal ein Gummisystem überlegen

Zum Spinnfischen ist die Stroft LS ja auch gut.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oder stell ne Rute in den Rutenhalter. Das ist ja doch einfacher


----------



## broki (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Oder stell ne Rute in den Rutenhalter. Das ist ja doch einfacher





#6 das dachte ich auch..

Wie schon oben bemerkt gibts ein Grund weshalb sich Ruten biegen und vorallem auch wiso ne Rolle ne Bremse besitzt..

Nicht das ich auf diesem Gebiet Erfahrung hätte, aber ein bisschen gesundeb Menschenverstand tuts da auch..
Mit der Handleine ist deine HAND die Bremse die sich bei Bedarf öffnet.. Und wenn dir die Schnur nicht vorher durchschäuert, dann sprengt spätestens ein ordentlicher Biss deine Leine..

Gruss


----------



## ulfisch (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Oder stell ne Rute in den Rutenhalter. Das ist ja doch einfacher



Klar, mit der Rute hätte ich das Problem nicht.



> Wie schon oben bemerkt gibts ein Grund weshalb sich Ruten biegen und vorallem auch wiso ne Rolle ne Bremse besitzt..


...zum Spass oder|kopfkrat


----------



## Krallblei (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es wird Zeit das die Urlaubsaison losgeht.. Berichte, Fischbilder und Tipps.

Kein Bock auf des Wintergezicke hier. #d


----------



## Nacktangler (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann will ich doch mal ne Geschichte aus dem letzten Urlaub erzählen um die Gemüter etwas aufzuhellen:
Urlaub war mit Freundin auf Samos, super Insel, alles toll. Angel mitgenommen und gleich am ersten Tag auf den Felsen geklettert und ein bisschen runtergeangelt.
Die Griechen fanden das natürlich ziemlich gut, mal ne Abwechslung zu den ganzen Rentnern und Leute, die ihr Hobby teilen.
Ich dagegen war schwer beeindruckt von ihren Plastik-Handleinen-Dingern, mit denen die allermeisten angeln. Die gelben für 2,50€. Damit fangen sie ja echt alles, von Meeräschen im Hafen über Doraden auf Grund bis hin zu allem anderen was anbeisst. Aus meiner Sicht machte das auch absolut Sinn - angeln ohne eine Angel zu haben ist schon recht praktisch. 
Ich wollte das also unbedingt auch mal ausprobieren, das nächste Angelgeschäft war allerdings in der nächsten Stadt. Also flugs die Schnur-Rolle von der 30iger Schnur, die ich immer dabei habe umfunktioniert, ein blei und einen Haken dran und los gings.... so die Theorie. So ne Schnurrolle lässt sich irgendwie ungern abwickeln, wie ich recht schnell bemerkt habe  Nix mit "3mal schwingen und 25m werfen" wie bei den Griechen. Eher so "5m Schnur runterwickeln, sich dabei selbst in eine Art Schnurrolle verwandeln und dann mit der Hand versuchen ein 20g Blei zu werfen". Es war zum sterben. Ich beschloss jedoch, nicht so leicht aufzugeben. Während ich also an einer recht steil ins Meer abfallenden Felswand entlangkletterte und Napfschnecken "erntete", warf ich mit der oben beschriebenen Technik meine "Schnurrollen-Handleine" besagte 3m weit ins Wasser. Da ich jetzt natürlich keine Hand mehr freihatte, steckte ich die Schnurrolle kurzerhand in meine Badehose   
2 Minuten später - ich hatte schon vergessen, dass ich überhaupt am angeln war - zieht mich jemand von hinten an der Badehose. Erstaunt wie das denn sein kann, da hinter mir ja nur das Meer ist und meine Freundin am Strand geblieben war, drehe ich mich um, nur um niemand zu sehen. Nach ca. 2 Sekunden fällt mir die "Angel" ein.... Es folgte ein hastiger und recht misslungener Versuch des "Schnuraufwickelns" gefolgt von einem "Schnureinziehen". Das Ergebnis war meine erste und bisher einzige Dorade (unser Abendessen) sowie ein paar Meter "Knotenschnur"  
Ich war glücklich und die Griechen schwankten zwischen Neid und Ungläubigkeit ^^ 

Falls ich mal dazu komme, suche ich ein Bild raus.


----------



## broki (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit das die Urlaubsaison losgeht.. Berichte, Fischbilder und Tipps.
> 
> Kein Bock auf des Wintergezicke hier. #d



Wer zickt den? Ist doch wider sachlich hier..


----------



## Ladi74 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Nacktangler,
ich hab in den 80igern am Schwarzen Meer in Rümänien folgende Methode des Handleinenangelns gesehen.
Es wurde ne Coke bzw. Pepsi-Glasflasche genommen und da die Schnur aufgewickelt. 
Dann unten an die Schnur ein Blei dran, manche haben auch nen Stein angebuden und ausgeworden.
Durch die Form der Buddel lief die Schnur wie von ner Stationärrolle ab. Einfach ne geile Idee!
Gefangen wurde so was in der Art wie Sardinen.

Interessant war, sobald Delfine aufgekreuzt sind, haben auch die Angler wie die blöden gefangen. Ich denke mal, dass die Delfine die Sardinenschwärme in die Bucht gescheucht hatten.
Schönes WE!


----------



## glavoc (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> .
> Zur Sache finde ich ,dass wir schon mehr als genug Bürokratie haben .Bitte nicht noch mehr Lizenzen und Papierkram für jeden Sch... Und Überfischungsdruck mit (teuren) Erlaubnisscheinen zu bekämpfen ,also nee... #d .Dann doch lieber Fangbegrenzungen ,so dass jeder nicht mehr rausnimmt ,als auf den Grill passt,.Eigenbedarf eben.
> Aber stimmt, in Spanien ist das wirklich noch ganz gut geregelt.Über Mindestmaße wird aber leider nicht informiert und viele halten sich auch nicht dran.Immer wieder sieht man Angler an der Fluvia ,die kleine Baby-Doradas usw in ihren Eimer werfen ,furchtbar.
> 
> Dieter



Danke Dieter, und ich war leider etwas zu persönlich Ulfisch gegenüber... 
Ihr habt es schön in Spanien, wie es bei uns ist (und um überhaupt nachzuvollziehen warum wir Kroatienfischer abk...en lest doch bitte den Thread durch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313138

Krallblei müsste für einen Monat fischen weit mehr als 200 Tacken aufn Tisch legen....

Zur Handleine werde ich mich jetzt nicht mehr auslassen. Bin damit großgeworden und  für uns Inselkinder ist sie ein Teil der Kindheitserinnerungen, Familien- und Heimatgefühle verbunden mit glücklichen Momenten.. selbst mitten im Pazifik beim Yellowsnapperfischen 

euch lg
#h


----------



## Krallblei (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie meinst das? Steh grad aufm Schlauch??


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nicht mal mehr 2 Wochen. Jetzt kann ich mich auch endlich darauf freuen! 

Ostern ist an sich keine schlechte Zeit. Es sollte sich Livebait-Fischen lassen. Bisher waren auch immer viele Thunfische um Ostern rum unterwegs. Die Mondphase ist hier nicht unwichtig. Allerdings lassen die sich meist schwer fangen. Der Futterfisch ist oft sehr klein. Mal sehen. 

Bonitos und Melvas kann man auch erwischen. Eine spaßige Sache. Aber dafür muss man auch Glück haben. Man muss eben die Zeit erwischen in der die Fischschwärme da sind. Das sind z.B. sehr kleine Seehechte (sehen zumindest so aus) 

Mal gucken wie es mit Kalmaren aussieht. Letztes Jahr Ostern haben wir es das erste mal ausprobiert, sehr erfolgreich. Wir werden es probieren. ABER das Wetter muss mitspielen. Momentan viel Wind, Tramuntana. Dann ist Fischen nicht möglich.


----------



## glavoc (1. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ABER das Wetter muss mitspielen. Momentan viel Wind, Tramuntana. Dann ist Fischen nicht möglich.



Für mich als Uferangler jedoch schon - da bin ich dann sogar in einer seltenen "Pole Position"...:m
Während die Boote im Hafen die Sturmwellen "abschaukeln" habe ich "Weißwasser" statt Ententeich und kann ganz alleine loslegen...
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaaa schon! Auflandiger Wind ist nicht schlecht zum Fischen auf Wolf und Sargo. 30km/h aus Nord und alles ist fein. Aber ich red jetzt hier eher von 50-70km/h und dann möcht ich nicht an der Nordküste fischen. 
Dafür müsstest du die Bedingungen bei uns genauer kennen. Das gibt dann 3m Welle und da kraxelt man besser nicht aufm Cap rum. Also mal hoffen. Hätte ja Lust auf nochmal bei ordentlich Surf im Norden zu fischen. Hatte da Ostern eigentlich einen super Film gedreht. Nur haben wir dann, mal wieder, nix gefangen!


----------



## broki (1. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nur haben wir dann, mal wieder, nix gefangen![/QUOTE]

Jaja Dario und die Wölfe


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#q#q#q


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein Hammer was im Mittelmeer so alles rumschwimmt!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUbyO0hW4vQ


----------



## jaunty_irl (2. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Grande anto


----------



## Jose (2. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und was fürn kroppzeug aufm wasser erst...

(wenigstens hat er sich weder das hemd noch die finger schmutzig gemacht, der lackerl)


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Versteh jetzt nicht was du uns damit sagen willst #c

----
Mein Channel hat soeben die 20.000 Aufrufe überschritten. Läuft ganz gut muss ich sagen |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ist doch relativ einfach: fette rute entstecken fettig. drill?
nö, soll der sich doch zu tode blähen. arrogante gelackte typen.
fischen seh ich anders.

_Meine_ Meinung

mögen ja ganz liebe kerle sein - für mich ist das aber ein no go.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das mag auch ganz einfach sein. Aber das Wort "Kroppzeug" ist mir noch nie untergekommen. 

Aber ist ein guter Angler. Und wenn man in 600m Tiefe angelt, dann ist es wohl durchaus vertretbar da mal so ein E-Zeug zu haben. In den anderen Videos siehst du, dass er es auch durchaus häufig anders macht. Kein Grund sich aufzuregen.


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich sag ja_ Meine_ meinung.
nach ansehen dieses videos. 
andere kenn ich nicht, die leute erst recht nicht. 
und das ist eben mein eindruck dieses videos.

naja, und deutsch ist eben eine reichhaltige sprache: schaust du hier

aber ich hätt auch besser die klappe gehalten


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kenne Videos von ihm da kämpft er 35 Minuten mit einem Thun. Nebenher steuert er das Boot und "entsorgt" 3 andere Ruten.
Actionfishing.

Ich glaube es ist der Sohn von Maria Dario


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

poste mal nen link, bitte


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NUbyO0hW4vQ

Ich glaub des isses


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guck eben in seinem Channel. Er macht gute Videos, fängt schöne Fische. Ich streite aber definitiv nicht aber, dass er eben das ist, was man sich unter einem Italomacho vorstellt


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Soory habs verpeilt. Youtube "Tonno 210 KG in Solitario"


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

dank euch #6

schau mirs mal an. jetze nicht, bin auf 3sat...


----------



## Nacktangler (4. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mich überzeugts auch nicht. ist wohl geschmackssache. boot lenken wenn ich eigentlich beide hände frei habe ist auch keine große kunst in meinen augen. naja, jedem das seine. der thunfisch ist deutlich hübscher als er


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|offtopic|offtopic|offtopic


----------



## Jose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

so begeistert bin ich auch nicht, les ich lieber hemingway.
ist halt 'n profi charterer und für mich eigentlich ein berufsfischer mit promo-videos.

aber arbeiten musste er reichlich, respekt.

ich mag aber eure fotos und videos lieber: angler eben #6


(...und wenn man kein boot hat, dann fasziniert sowas viel mehr.
bin ich nicht, hätte ich aber sein können...)


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich sag dazu nix mehr


----------



## Salt (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also bei dem was man das hier in letzter Zeit so ließt, drängt sich bei mir der Verdacht auf, das es Zeit wird das ihr mal wieder angeln geht


----------



## Krallblei (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich entfliehe nach Ägypten morgen früh 

Ma salama


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> Also bei dem was man das hier in letzter Zeit so ließt, drängt sich bei mir der Verdacht auf, das es Zeit wird das ihr mal wieder angeln geht



Wie Recht du hast! Aber glücklicherweise fahre ich auch in einer Woche nach Spanien :g 

Hier ist alles harmlos gegen die Nachbarn ausm bgb


----------



## Jose (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:m  werde ich mich dran erinnern, wenn hier mal wieder persönliche wäsche gewaschen wird. schön, dass ihr angeln geht ...

macht ein paar schöne filme


----------



## Salt (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hier ist alles harmlos gegen die Nachbarn ausm bgb



Da haste wirklich recht

Mein Beineid euch beiden, ich komm erst wieder im Spätsommer ans Meer.


----------



## Krallblei (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Spätsommer?  Ach du ********. Mein Beileid.!


----------



## Mett (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oja Fangberichte !!!! :k#h

Bei wem ist die Laune zu dieser Jahreszeit denn super ?? 
Jeder eine Runde Sonnenlicht tanken am Meer und die Stimmung hier steigt gleich wieder rapide an :g


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hoffentlich fangen wir auch was. Wettermäßig könnten wir eine windige Phase erwischen. Der ganze Wind, der im November und Dezember komischerweise komplett ausgeblieben ist, scheint jetzt gerade nachzuholen was geht. Viele Tage mit 50km/h+

Mein Boot ist und bleibt ein Schönwetterboot. Aber man kann ja auch andere Sachen machen, freue mich auf jeden fall schon drauf!


----------



## glavoc (9. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Oja Fangberichte !!!! :k#h
> 
> Bei wem ist die Laune zu dieser Jahreszeit denn super ??
> Jeder eine Runde Sonnenlicht tanken am Meer und die Stimmung hier steigt gleich wieder rapide an :g



Kein Fangbericht leider, aber sehr lecker gewesen^^  Hebt ja bekanntlich auch die Stimmung^^
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaaa glavoc mit etwas Glück fang ich irgendwann auch mal so einen Karpfen. 

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal, morgen geht es für mich ab in den Süden. Viel Wind angesagt. Ich werde mein bestes geben und dann soweit erfolgreich hoffentlich in 3 Wochen mit Bild und Wort berichten.

Bis dahin, schöne Ostertage!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## glavoc (9. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch von mir, gute Reise und eine schöne Zeit. Natürlich auch gutes Angelwetter sowie müde Arme (von den Fischen) wünsche ich euch.
lg & tL


----------



## Mett (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab mal eine Frage an diejenigen die den "Black Minnow" verwenden.
Verwendet ihr den vom Boot aus oder ist hier auch jemand der die "Shore" Variante vom Ufer benutzt ?


----------



## Mett (22. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage an diejenigen die den "Black Minnow" verwenden.
> Verwendet ihr den vom Boot aus oder ist hier auch jemand der die "Shore" Variante vom Ufer benutzt ?



Sind grad alle im Winterschlaf ??? #c


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was willst du denn wissen? 

Schönen Gruß aus Spanien. Habe hier viel Wetterpech.


----------



## Mett (23. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp  ja das WEtter kann man leider nicht bestellen, aber wirst sicher noch ein paar brauchbare Tage bekommen.

Um das hier gings mir: 



Mett schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage an diejenigen die den "Black Minnow" verwenden.
> Verwendet ihr den vom Boot aus oder ist hier auch jemand der die "Shore" Variante vom Ufer benutzt ?


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute, 
da ich neu im Forum bin#h, möchte ich auch gleich mal einen Reisebericht abgeben.
Ich habe mit meinen Eltern einen Urlaub in der Nähe von Gibraltar verbracht (ich zähle das jetzt einfach mal zum Mittelmeer - Nicht das hier gleich Diskusionen aufkommen, ob man das jetzt noch dazuzählt oder nicht|kopfkrat).
Als ich den ersten Abend ankam, packte ich gleich meine Spinnrute aus und wir gingen gleich noch zum Strand.
Ich hatte überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ich es anstellen sollte, halbwegs vernünftige Raubfische an meine Köder zu bringen, deshalb fischte ich den Abend lang einfach nur mit einem Mefo-Blinker und wie es zu erwarten war, verbuchte ich keinen Fisch auf meinem Konto#c.
Am nächsten morgen startete ich früh mit der Sonne in den Tag und stand dann auch wieder direkt an unserem Strand, als sich 2 Einheimische zu mir geselten und ebenfalls fleißig anfingen zu angeln! Ich beachtete die beiden anfangs gar nicht groß, bis beide auf einmal nach dem ca. 10. Wurf anfingen zu drillen. Kurz darauf schaute ich ihnen einfach nur zu, wie sie weiter angelten und häufiger mal drillten.
Mir wurde dann natürlich irgendwann klar, dass ich meine Methode ändern musste, doch in diesem Moment kam schon einer von beiden zu mir und wollte mir einen seiner Fische schenken!
Ich lehnte dankend ab und fragte ihn stattdessen, mit was er angle/ bzw wie er die Fische fängt(?!)|bigeyes
Er begutachtete darauf meine Rute und Rolle und sagte dann , dass ich eine viel zu kleine Ausrüstung dabei hätte- wobei ich annehme dass er sagen wollte: Du brauchst eine stärkere Rute.
Dann riet er mir trotzdem einen wesentlich größeren Köder zu benutzen, was er aber eher als scherz meinte, was ich dann erst später feststellte#q.
Naja auf alle Fälle angelte ich dann mit einem der wenigen großen Gummifische die ich mit hatte weiter und auf einmal hing etwas auf der anderen Seite der Schnur .
Aber so schnell das Glück mir hold war, so verließ es mich auch wieder und ich hing fest. Ich wollte den vermeindlichen Hänger lösen und öffnete dafür meinen Bügel und da war wieder der Widerstand- Kurz um: Nach 3 min lag eine schöne große rote Krake vor mir.
Die Einheimischen tuschelten auf einmal und ehe sie sich versehen konnten hatte sich die Krake alleine vom Haken gelöst und "krabbelte" zurück ins Wasser! Ich war froh nur die Spanier glotzten mich total fassungslos an|bigeyes!
Ich fragte darauf was los sei und sie fragten mich ganz entsetzt, warum ich diese zurückgesetzt hatte?... Ich meinte die könne man eh nicht essen und angelte weiter, aber ab nun ohne Biss.
Dann schaute ich mir die Spanier noch einmal an und stellte fest, dass sie mit kleinen Gummisandaalen hinter riesigen Wasserkugeln fischten und fühlte mich etwas hintergangen, da ich dachte, dass die großen Sbiros ihre ebenfalls großen Köder seien.
Ich montierte dann auch eine kleine Wasserkugel mit einem kleinen Forellenstreamer und fing die nächsten Tage auch so gut, wie die Einheimischen, die ich jeden morgen an unserem Strand traf. Als ich dann meine einzige Wasserkugel abriss, wurde mir sogar eine neue geschenkt, dafür gab ich den beiden dann immer meine Fische.
Es waren Mittelmeerbastardmakrelen, gefleckte Wolfsbarsche und normale Makrelen. Später fing ich dann auch noch meinen ersten Roten Drachenkopf und einen guten Wolfsbarsch, mit 52 cm Länge.
Also denkt an die Sbirolinos, wenn ihr an das Mittelmeer fahrt.
Ihr könnt daran Gummifische, Twister, Minnow-Wobbler, Fischfetzen, Garnelen und Streamer anbieten und ihr werdet meiner Meinung nach stets einen Fangerfolg verbuchen können
MFG Max|wavey:
P.S.: Kann man Kraken (ich habe keinen blassen schimmer, um welche Art es sich handelte(auf alle Fälle war sie rot)) wirklich essen? Und schmecken die Viecher überhaupt?? Würde ich mich nicht trauen die zu essen#d


----------



## Franz_x (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Max, 

danke für deinen Bericht. Klasse Fische hast du da gefangen, Petri! Von solch einem Wolfsbarsch träumen hier noch einige :q.
Immer schön beobachten und ausprobieren, dann klappt es bestimmt auch weiterhin. 

Grüße 
Franz


----------



## Mett (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Max,

Petri zu deinen Fängen !!

Was meinst du mit "Spirulinos" ?

Kraken sind lecker (wenn man Tintenfisch mag scheckt auch Kraken), allerdings ist die Vorbereitung etwas aufwendiger.
Entweder wird der Kraken auf einem Felsen weichgeklopft oder ordentlich tiefgefroren und wieder aufgetaut.
Wenn du das nicht machst bleibt das Vieh zäh wie Kaugummi |bla:
Erst danach bekommt man auch schön die Haut ab und kann ihn (eigentlich wie Tintenfisch) weiter verarbeiten.


Kraken und Tintenfisch eignet sich aber auch sehr gut als Köder zb. fürs Grundangeln.
Dafür brauchst du ihn aber natürlich nicht "weich" machen.


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke
@ Mett:
Damit meine ich diese Art Wasserkugel, die in Deutschland für die Forellenseen verwendet werden.
Es gibt sie sowohl schwimmend (eng.floating) als auch schnell (eng.fast sinking) und langsam sinkend (eng.slow sinking).
Sind eigentlich überall erhältlich, auch in für das Meer sinnvollen Größen #6z.B. 50 Gramm.
Zur Not einfach mal Google fragen 
LG Max


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh Sorry 
Sbirolinos#q#t


----------



## Mett (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahh ok, und hinten dran Vorfach mit Einzelhaken und Köder !?

Spirulinos hätte ich gegooglet aber da fand er mir nur Spirulina und wie
du das beim Angel einsetzten würdest war mir nicht klar


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja genau, allerdings sollte man je nach Wassertiefe auch die Vorfachlänge variieren!
Wenn das Wasser beispielsweise 5 meter tief ist, würde ich trotzdem noch einen schwimmenden Sbirolino benutzen, dafür wäre dann das Vorfach über 2,5 Meter lang.
Generell Würde ich nie diese fertig gebundenen Haken dafür verwenden, da diese meist zu kurz sind und nicht genug halten (man sollte schon mindestens 0.20mm Fluorocarbon oder Monofile verwenden, die 5 Kilogramm hält).
Zur Führung kann man eigentlich sagen, dass man wirklich langsam fischen sollte mit regelmäßigen aber nicht zu langen Spinnpausen! 
LG Max|wavey:


----------



## glavoc (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ULfisher/Max - dickes Petri zu den Fischen und Willkommen auch hier "on Board" 
lg


----------



## Mett (25. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ULfischer2_0 schrieb:


> Ja genau, allerdings sollte man je nach Wassertiefe auch die Vorfachlänge variieren!
> Wenn das Wasser beispielsweise 5 meter tief ist, würde ich trotzdem noch einen schwimmenden Sbirolino benutzen, dafür wäre dann das Vorfach über 2,5 Meter lang.
> Generell Würde ich nie diese fertig gebundenen Haken dafür verwenden, da diese meist zu kurz sind und nicht genug halten (man sollte schon mindestens 0.20mm Fluorocarbon oder Monofile verwenden, die 5 Kilogramm hält).
> Zur Führung kann man eigentlich sagen, dass man wirklich langsam fischen sollte mit regelmäßigen aber nicht zu langen Spinnpausen!
> LG Max|wavey:



Sehr interessant, Danke für die Beschreibung.
Ich werde das mal auf meine "to Test" Liste hinzufügen


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hm ja, hätte ich auch gar nicht gedacht, dass das so gut funktioniert, aber das tut es
Ich bin ab Sonntag Nacht auf Kreta (Georgioupolis, da wo dieser große Fluss mündet)-muss ich dafür noch irgendwas wissen? Also meine UL Rock Fishing Rute ist am Start und dazu auch viele kleine Gummiköder / natürlich habe ich auch die Sbiroloinos am Start. 
 Wobbler habe ich natürlich auch mit- Hoffe insgeheim auf einen kleinen Barra oder mal einen kleinen Bonito|kopfkrat|rolleyes
Danke im Vorraus und im Nachhinein für´s Petri

P.S.: Vor ein paar Jahren in Norwegen habe ich eine mir unbekannte Stachelmakrelenart gefangen- Sieht für mich eher nach Mittelmeerfischlein aus!
Weiß jemand, um welche Spezies es sich handeln könnte?


----------



## zulu (25. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sieht nach Trachurus aus

ein Stöcker, Bastardmakrele, 

Atlantik HorseMackerel,Scad,Sharun

und noch viele Namen mehr hat er 

kommt auch im Mittelmeer vor


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ah ok, das hätte ich mir auch denken können 
Dachte nur, dass sie etwas zu groß dafür wäre und ich wusste gar nicht, dass die auch im Nordatlantik vorkommen 
Danke Gruß Max


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen! 

Krake ist schon auch was feines. Viele mögens halt nicht, weil sie sich glaub ich davor ekeln. Man muss eben wissen wie man es anzustellen hat. Habe vor kurzem Felipe, einem spanischen Freund, 4 Kraken geschenkt und der hat sich total gefreut und davon geschwärmt wie gern er die isst #6 
Man muss es einfach mal probieren 


So ich bin, wie ihr seht, auch wieder da. Werd dann in Kürze berichten. Nur mit Filmmaterial siehts ehrlich gesagt diesmal bisserl mau aus. Die Gopro macht schon wieder mucken...


----------



## zetti77 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal abgesehen von köderfischen in 10cm Grösse - astrein auf Malta geschneidert shit happens|kopfkrat


----------



## glavoc (29. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ zetti77 - wie(Methode)/wo(Struktur)/wann(Uhrzeit&sonst. Faktoren) haste denn geangelt? Und vom Boot oder Ufer?
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

zetti so haben wir alle mal angefangen! :c

Nun zu mir. 

Wie ihr ja wisst war ich wieder in Roses, Costa Brava, Spanien.  Vor einem Jahr haben mein Papa und ich dort zum ersten mal erfolgreich das Fischen mit lebenden Kalmaren ausprobiert. Es gab zwar vorher schon ein paar eher miserable Versuche aber erst da hatten wir den Durchbruch. Konnten damals 3 Dentex (2kg, 3,5kg und 4,5kg) verbuchen. Die Zielsetzung war klar. Letztes Jahr waren es 13 Dentone und die hätten wir natürlich liebend gerne wieder! Der Anfang im Januar mit dem Brummer von über acht kilo war natürlich schon bombastisch. 

Wir hatten uns natürlich alles schon bestens ausgemalt. Kalmare fangen, Dentone fangen. So einfach isses aber leider mal garnicht!

Tag 1: Nach dem wir am Donnerstag gefahren sind konnten wir zu Beginn erstmal dank Wind nicht angeln. Aber Zeit zum vorbereiten! Unter anderem haben wir den Freitag direkt dazu genutzt den Motor wieder mal einer Inspektion unterziehen zu lassen. In unserem Revier muss man sich auf sein Equipment verlassen können!!!
Als erstes sollte dann natürlich direkt mal calamar vivo getestet werten. Bedingungen waren gut angesagt. 
Um 5 Uhr sind wir aufgestanden und haben uns auf den Weg zur Slipstelle gemacht. 
Es begann schonmal super. Direkt ein Netz eingefangen und schonmal ein Köder und ein Blei weg. 
Dann zeigte sich leider doch, dass wir uns wohl ein bisschen zu viel Hoffnung gemacht hatten. Denn beißen, wollte erstmal garnichts so wirklich. Irgendwie konnten wir dann über einen längeren Zeitraum noch 4 schöne Sepias fangen. Kalmar Fehlanzeige. 
Dann probieren wir eben noch ein bisschen mit einer lebenden Sepia. Aber es zeichnet sich was doofes ab, Levante. Levante bring immer hohe Wellen und Regen. Wir fischen 2 bis 3 Stunden mit Sepia und versenken nur rund ein kilo Blei und eine Sepia. Kein Biss, kein garnix. Wenig Echo, miese Welle ab Falconera. Aber immerhin noch 3 Sepias. Die haben immerhin keine ganz schlechte Größe. 

Nächsten Tag sollte es aber nochmal gut sein. Da es mit Kalmaren ja nicht so gut aussah, also dann morgen Jigging. In Anbetracht der angesagten Welle nehm ich auch mal Zeugs zum Sargos Fischen mit und ne extra Rute dafür. 

Aber eigentlich möchte ich meine Mitsio mit nem Mero einweihen. 

Tag 2: Als ich aus dem Fenster in die Dunkelheit blicke, ruht das Meer ganz still da. Top Bedingungen. 
Dabei ist also Jigging Zeug für Operacion mero mit BlackMinnow auf Zackenbarsch. Das Vertical Jigging muss ich ja auch mal ausprobieren, dafür nehm ich die Three Kings mit. Dann noch ne Shimano Speedmaster zum leichten Sargo Fischen, für alle Fälle. 
In Cadaques geslippt sehen wir schon, die Sargo Welle ist auf jeden Fall da! Richtung Maza d'Oro wird die immer schlimmer. An der Maza ist Fischen nicht möglich. Mache einen Wurf, bei dem ich überflüssigerweise natürlich noch einen Hänger habe. Versuche es an der anderen Seite vom Cap, am Club Med / Patatge de la Tudela. Genauso wellig. Mist. Und dann rollt auch noch ne Regenfront an. Ich lege an einem kleinen Steg dort an und wir frühstücken erstmal. Dann kommt eine Gewitter und wir warten es unter einem Felsvorsprung ab während es munter regnet. 

Als das Gewitter durchgezogen ist gehen wir wieder an Bord. Wir versuchen bei der wirklich bombastischen Welle an vielen Caps und Felsen, an kleinen Inselchen die vor den Caps vorgelagert sind und es passiert leider garnix. Später kommt sogar mal ein bisschen Sonne. Ich habe das Boot an einem wunderbaren Felsen positioniert. Dort kommt eine mega Welle an und rollte drüber hinweg. Produziert schön viel Schaum. Bis dato konnte ich nur einen einzigen Fehlbiss verbuchen, ein Schwänzlebeißer. 
Wir sind komplett alleine auf dem Wasser gewesen. Dann tuckert ein großes Motorboot um das nächste Cap drumrum. Die Generalitat! Ja und dann zeichnet sich recht schnell ab , dass es dann heute auch mal soweit ist. Die Herren fahren an uns heran. Zwei Herren begleitet von 2 bewaffneten Polizisten der Guardia Civil wollen Licencias und Ausweis sehen. Das ganze wird überreicht und sie checken das auch alles genau durch. Da wird alles mal in den Computer eingegeben. 
Der Polizist fragt uns noch ob wir schon was gefangen hätten. Gerne hätte ich ihm was gezeigt, aber leider war ja nix. Unterhalten uns noch kurz und dann kriegen wir unser Zeug zurück und dürfen weiter angeln. 
Insgesamt hatte ich den Eindruck dass die Präsenz von Generalitat und Guardia deutlich erhöht war. Habe sogar Uniformierte an der Felsküste von Falconera an Land mit Klemmbrett getroffen. Die kamen auch gerade von einer Spitze wo ein Angler war. Der wurd wahrscheinlich auch kontrolliert. 

Naja eigentlich gibts nix weiter zu erzählen. Wir schneidern astrein. Keinen Thunfisch gesehen, keine Vögel. Keine Fische. Nichts. 

Der Levante bringt uns aber noch Regen mit. Und so wird erstmal nix mit Fischen die nächsten Tage. Stattdessen Schietwetter und 2,5m Wellen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie gesagt hatten wir dann erstmal Regen zu überstehen. Freitag sollte dann der Wind aufgehört haben und der Regen auch. 5 Uhr ging mein Wetter. Ich stehe auf, schaue raus. Ruhig, kein Regen. Nachdem ich meinen Papa geweckt habe höre ich wie es draußen anfängt aus Kübeln zu schütten. Also wieder ins Bett. Es regnet erstmal noch bis 9 Uhr weiter. Wieder kein Fishing. 

Nachher am Nachmittag dann total flach und sogar einige male lässt sich die Sonne blicken. Tja, Pech. Morgen! 

Samstag wird also nochmal auf Kalmar probiert. Und wieder stehen wir früh auf um einen zu erwischen. Wieder lässt sich jedoch keiner überreden zu beißen. 4 Sepien schwimmen in unser Sotosbox als die Drift komplett gegen null geht. Sonnenschein und kein Wind. Da werden wir jetzt eben mal mit Sepia zum Cap Norfeu fahren und unser Glück probieren. Die Überfahrt dauert gewohnt lange. Sind eben nur ein Tuckerböötchen. 
So flach wie es ist, hätte man Thunfische super orten können, wenn denn welche da gewesen wären. 
Ich habe ja erst einmal mit einer kleinen Sepia einen Dentex gefangen, aber das muss jetzt einfach nochmal funktionieren. 

Endlich angekommen montiere ich eine besonders beiß und spuckwütige Sepia als Lebendköder. Diese wird nun mit 500g Blei abgelassen und bringts hoffentlich. Wir starten bei ruhigen Bedingungen. Endlich mal Wetterglück! 
Nach 5min spüre ich deutliche Aktivität an der ThreeKings. Mein Papa hält an und ich setze einen Anschlag. Sofort spüre ich deutlichen Widerstand, Fisch hängt!!! :m

Es ist kein kleiner Fisch, das merke ich, aber auch kein 8kg Brocken. Zügig kommt der Fisch nach oben und landet in unserm Kescher. Denton Nr 2 dieses Jahr! 2,5kg hat das Schätzchen, dass sich die Sepia viva genüsslich reingezogen hat. Toller Start! Darauf und auf Hennes ein Alhambra Bier. 




Das war ein dringend benötigter Erfolg um auch vor allem zu beweisen, dass Sepia auch super funktioniert. Bisher haben wir damit ja eher schlechtere Erfahrung gemacht. 

Und da es ja so gut läuft montiere ich direkt die nächste Sepia, lasse diese flott runter und wir fahren die selbe Stelle nochmal ab. Nichts. 
Wir fahren weiter und nach kurzer Zeit merke ich wieder was. Ich schlage erneut an und Fisch hängt wieder. Diesmal kleiner. 
Inzwischen ist es deutlich welliger geworden, das erschwert das stehen und den Drill. (siehe Video :q )
Auch dieser Fisch lässt sich schnell keschern und ich bin überrascht einen Pagell von 1,2kg zu sehen! Hatte ich doch kurz zuvor noch gesagt, Pagells würde man darauf nicht fangen...
Ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Das geht in Ordnung :vik:






Nun sind wir wohl auch especialistas en pagells. Das ist bereits der 4. große Pagell diesen Jahres. Und zwei weitere fingen wir noch an Silvester. 
Eine schöne Doblette! Lasset es uns eine Triplette machen. Sepia wieder montiert. Es ist inzwischen echt wellig. Noch eine kurze Zeit ohne bis daher geschleppt und dann Abbruch. Innerhalb von einer halben Stunde hat sich der Südwind stark aufgebaut. Rückfahrt wird eine feuchte Angelegenheit, die Welle ist sehr unangenehm. Aber mein Papa fährt uns sicher nach Hause und so können wir diesen Tag endlich zufrieden abschließen! 
Hier das Video! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbjSHFeK_ow


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Toller Bericht und tolle Fische, wie immer... ;-)

Hoffe bald mal wieder los zu kommen, aber wie es aussieht, wird es frühestens Oktober....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also erst mal Glüchwunsch für unseren neuen jungen Freund (Ulfischer2_0).
Wüsche dir für Kreta viel Erfolg.#6

Hallo Dario, danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri Heil. Bin gespannt was noch kommt.#h


----------



## Nightfall (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil zum Edel-duo Dario !
Ich glaube es ist Zeit: scorp10n77 zu Dentexinator zu ändern |supergri


----------



## glavoc (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nightfall schrieb:


> Petri Heil zum Edel-duo Dario !
> Ich glaube es ist Zeit: scorp10n77 zu Dentexinator zu ändern |supergri



Ganz genau! - Dickes Petri auch von mir!#6


----------



## Krallblei (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gut geschrieben. 

Muchas gracias Dario

Zãhl schon die Stunden. Noch 5 Wochen dann fahren wir.


----------



## Strumbi (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben.
> 
> Muchas gracias Dario
> 
> Zãhl schon die Stunden. Noch 5 Wochen dann fahren wir.




wo geht's hin ?  Empuriabrava ?
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Natürlich


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs! 

Ja ein Edelduo ist das wirklich. |rolleyes

Nächsten Tag waren wir verabredet. Ich glaub, wenn das nicht so gewesen wär, dann wären wir auch garnicht gefahren. 
Felipe sollte uns das erste mal begleiten. Er hat selber kein Boot, ist der Mann von der Wursttheke in unserm Stamm-Supermarkt in Spanien. 
Wir wollten auf Tintenfische gehen und dann evtl noch Livebaiten. 

Ich fasse es kurz. Es war nicht Felipes Glückstag. Bedingungen suboptimal. Teilweise Regen, Südwind von anfang an und dementsprechend unruhige See. Aber gute Drift und deshalb fingen wir auch mehr als die beiden male davor. Aber eben nur wir, nicht er. Tatsächlich gesellte sich zu 5 Sepien auch der erste Kalmar des Urlaubs. 

Da Felipe dann aber seekrank wurde |krank: und die Bedingungen auch wirklich nicht gut waren, konnten wir damit keinen Dentex mehr fangen. Wir haben einfach abgebrochen und immerhin einen schönen Fang (1,4kg) gemacht. Daraus wurde Sepia mit Erbsen. Felipe wollte garnix davon haben, sagte er habe das Eisfach eh schon voll damit. Er ist trotzdem nächsten morgen direkt wieder auf die Mole gegangen und fing dort immerhin einen Kalmar. 






Nachher stellte sich heraus, dass der nächste Tag viel besser gewesen wäre. Da war weniger Wind und auch Sonne. Angesagt war bei mir voller Regen. Tja, so irren sich die Wetterfrösche. Lieber so, als andersrum.


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Dentexkönig hat es also schon wieder getan. #6
Mal sehn was noch kommt.
Max ,auch von mir ein Willkommen im board.Schöne Fische die du schon gefangen hast.Und eine interessante Methode vorgestellt.
Sbirolino/bombarda ist die Methode um kleine ,leichte Köder auf Distanz zu bringen wenn die Fische hoch stehen und mini-fischis jagen.
Als Alternative kenn ich nur kleine Pilker /casting jigs.Die kann man natürlich auch tief fischen ,finde ich vielseitiger vom Boot aus.Und Oberflächenaktivität hab ich schon lange keine vernünftige mehr gesehen.
Vor kurzem hab ich mir aber auch ein paar Sbiros besorgt.In etwa 4 Wochen will ich auch endlich wieder los.Erst ans Ebro Delta ,dafür die Sbiros.Dann wieder in die Rosas Bucht für ein paar Wochen.
Benny ,vielleicht sehn wir uns noch kurz.
Jetzt dauerts nicht mehr sooo lange,der Regen hier wird auch schon wärmer. :q


----------



## Strumbi (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben.
> 
> Muchas gracias Dario
> 
> Zãhl schon die Stunden. Noch 5 Wochen dann fahren wir.





 Und ich bin in 6 Wochen in Empuriabrava|wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Strumbi

Warum nicht früher? :m


----------



## Strumbi (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Krallblei

 da fangen die Pfingstferien grad an.
 Wie lang bleibsch unten ? 

 Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

16.5 oder 17.5...eher Pfingstmontag


----------



## Strumbi (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Krallblei  :  ich ab 14.05.  bis 21./22.5


----------



## Krallblei (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Können uns ja mal treffen. Bin jeden morgen und abend/nacht an der Mugamündung#:|welcome:


----------



## Strumbi (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hui Krallblei

 Bist du vom Boot oder vom Ufer aus ?
 Ich wohne grad nebenan in dem Riesenbetonklotz.
 Gruß Strumbi


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun genug geflirtet Mädels, zurück zu den Tatsachen. 

Im Nachhinein hätten wir den Montag wohl fahren sollen. Aber wir wollten eben auch mal ausschlafen, ist ja auch Urlaub. Nun gut also das Wetter war eben den Montag noch gut und dann kam Tramuntana. 
Der hatte ordentlich Wucht und brachte es erstmal auf 70-80kmh. Wir konnten die Woche erstmal nicht fischen. Freitag erst Besserung in Sicht. 
Wir machen allerlei Dinge, nur eben nicht Fischen. 

Könnte euch natürlich jetzt mit Urlaubsfotos beglücken, denn ist ja eine wunderbare Region bei uns. Ich geh aber lieber mal direkt vor bis Freitag. Freitag sollte nämlich tatsächlich gut werden. 

Wir werden wieder Livebaiten versuchen. Es gab ja jetzt letztes mal endlich einen Kalmar. Und Sepia hat ja auch funktioniert. 
Meine Hoffnung auf Thun habe ich schon aufgegeben. Das Zeug kommt zwar immer mit, aber irgendwie sind die wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Keine Frenzy, bisher nur ein Einzeltier. Das hab ich garnicht erzählt. An dem Pagelltag sind wir einmal zu einer großen Gruppe Lachmöwen draußen hingefahren. Darunter war aber nix. Dann haben wir einen einzelnen Thun springen sehen. Hatte die Rute wurfbereit in der Hand als der Thun in Wurfweite sprang. Habe ihm meinen Popper quasi auf den Kopf geworfen, aber er hatte kein Interesse. Mehr war auch nicht.

Freitag morgen, 5:00 Uhr und wieder auf der Jagd nach Ködern in unser Bucht. Die erste Stunde passiert nichts außer das wir einen Haufen Müll fangen. Sind relativ viele Staatsquallen unterwegs die auch immer unserer Köder vollglibbern. Einmal fange ich einen zerfledderten Joghurtbecher, der sieht echt aus wie ne Sepia. War schon eine Enttäuschung #t

Dann Stellenwechsel. Hier geht nichts. Der Stellenwechsel ist ein Goldgriff. Kaum angekommen zeigt sich direkt, dass es die richtige Stelle ist. Wir starten mal direkt mit Biss auf Biss. Kraken und Sepien, teilweise Doblette. Ein Kraken schmeiße ich 2x wieder rein und als er das dritte mal den selben Köder frisst... naja alle guten Dinge sind 3. Den schenk ich Felipe. Wir kommen letztendlich auf 7 Sepien und 2 mitgenommene Kraken. Habe aber auch noch welche wieder reingeworfen und wir verloren viele Sepien.  Von den 7 Sepien, sind 2 zu groß für Livebaits und so kommen fünf Stück in die Wanne und auf gehts zum Spot, als die Drift wieder gegen null geht und ich nicht mehr weiß wie ich das Boot ausrichten sollte. Es ist Karfreitag, dementsprechend viel los auf dem Wasser. 
Auf der Überfahrt von Falconera zum Norfeu fallen mir einige wenige Vögel auf. Ich hab ja nix zu verlieren und fahre hin. Yesss! Atunes!!! Jetzt wird es Zeit für meinen ersten Popperfang von meinem Boot aus. 
Die erste Frenzy die ich erreiche zeichnet sich gerade mal durch 2 oder 3 Vögel aus. Ich bin in Wurfweite und kann meinen Popper super darin platzieren. Aber das alter Osternproblem (normalerweise haben wir Ostern mega viele Thune an der Küste), sie beißen nicht. Es folgt eine Stunde schätze ich wo ich immer mal wieder kleine Gruppen oder Einzeltiere anwerfen kann. Nichts ideales, bringt auch leider keinen Fang. Aber Adrenalin gibt es und es ist einfach toll diese Tiere springen zu sehen. Irgendwann ist dann nichtsmehr. Mittagszeit ist oft mau und dazu ist das Meer noch ein Spiegel. 

Naja gut wir wollten ja auch livebaiten. Also weiter. Am Norfeu angekommen sehe ich sehr weit draußen überall Vögel. Da fahren wir einfach mal hin. Ist zwar weit weg, aber was solls. Chancen kommen nicht alle Tage, vielleicht ist da ja was. 

Je weiter raus ich komme, desto stärker wird Wind und Welle aus Nord. Auf 90m bietet sich uns ein Schauspiel. Die Thuna kommen! Und wie! Auf einer Länge von über einem Kilometer zieht sich wie ein Band von 100m Breite eine Vogelhorde und wandert nach Norden. Leider sind die Bedingungen echt bescheiden. Ich sehe überall kleine Frenzies und werfe auch mal was an, habe nun auf einen kleinen Stickbait gewechselt. Nichts beißt. Mir wird hier zu wellig, außerdem sehe ich zwischen uns und Land das Boot der Guardia Civil. Wir müssen ja nichts provozieren. 
Wir fahren wieder Richtung Land. Doch es sollen noch Gelegenheiten kommen. Während die Guardia schön nach Norden verduftet|wavey: gibt es noch einige Frenzies für mich. Da sind sogar gute bei. Aber der Wind und die Welle machen es echt schwierig. Einmal stehe ich gut, Wind und Welle im Rücken. Die Thune springe teilweise weniger als 10m vom Boot weg. Schöne Tiere, 30er +

Naja erwischen tue ich nach Ostermanier keinen. Die Bedingungen sind auch grad zu wiedrig, wir livebaiten erstmal und fahren dafür windgeschütztere Ecken an. Eventuell bieten sich abends noch Chancen. 

Ich will jetzt aber mal, dass mein Papa wieder einen fängt. Also soll er jetzt mal angeln. Ich montiere ihm eine der beiden kleinen Sepien und wir lassen sie ab. 
Die Bedingungen sind auch hier nicht einfach, denn der Wind ist trotzdem da wenn auch ohne Welle. Aber dadurch steht das Boot auch im Leerlauf nicht still. 
Zwischendrin tut mein Papa mal etwas was sich fischähnlich anfühlt als Grundkontakt ab. Fehler wie sich bei einer späteren Kontrolle herausstellt. Sepia besitzt keinen Kopf mehr und ist halbiert. Mist! 
Nächste Sepia montiert und zurück. Das hätte schon Dentici Nr. 3 sein können. 
Nunja wir schleppen das Tierchen ein ganzes Stück und dann machen wir nochmal eine Kontrollada. Nunja. Wieder ohne Kopf, und der Körper halbiert. Da ist fast nix mehr von über. 
Mein Papa hat nichts gemerkt und ziemlich verunsichert und verärgert. Ich nehm ihm das nicht übel. Wer jetzt meint dass man von so großen Fischen doch viel Spüren wird, der wird vermutlich genau so enden. Wir fischen mit einem Pfund Blei, An einer harten Rute. Man hat immer wieder Kontakt zum Grund und die Bisse von v.a. den Pagells/Rotbrassen sind sehr sehr zaghaft. Man muss Gefühl mitbringen. Mein Papa will jetzt trotzdem tauschen damit ich das richte. Na super, ne kleine Sepia ist für mich nicht mehr da. Der Pagell muss groß und hungrig sein. Oder eben ein 9kg Dentex. 
Sepia montiert und runtergelassen. Und los gehts. Ich bin jetzt natürlich auch unter Druck, will keinen Biss unbemerkt verstreichen lassen. Doch das narrt mich jetzt. Eigentlich hab ich ja ein gutes Gefühl, aber man fragt sich stets ob da jetzt schon was wahr. Ich mach dann nach einiger Zeit natürlich auch eine Kontrolle und stelle fest, dass ich immerhin nix verplinst habe. Dafür hatte ich aber auch keinen Biss. Wir angeln noch eine ganze Zeit weiter, ich bin stets hochkonzentriert. 
Dann irgendwann ganz sanfte Unregelmäßigkeit. "Fisch!" Anhalten ist geboten. Wir fuhren gerade gegen den Wind, deshalb treiben wir natürlich jetzt auf den Köder zu. Ich spürte nur ganz leicht etwas, aber dann kam im Leerlauf kein Grundkontakt. Das muss Fisch sein. Ich warte lange, spüre wenig. Dann ist auch das Blei am Grund, wir treiben drauf zu. Muss schon Schnur einkurbeln. Spüre sicher einige Sekunden garnix, stelle aber ständig Köderkontakt her. Dann wieder. Ich schlage an und sofort deutlicher Widerstand. Yeesssss! Fisch hängt. Tja Papa, so macht man das :vik: 
Die Gopro geht nach PPP Manier einfach mal garnicht an und so drille ich eben ohne Film. Fisch kommt dann irgendwann und entpuppt sich als wunderschöner Pagell. Das ist mal wieder ein klasse Fang den mein Papa sicher einkeschert. ESPECIALISTAS!












Ein wunderschönes Tier. 1,8kg bringt er ohne die Sepia auf die Waage. Man sieht auch an der Sepia die beim ersten Bild mit drauf ist, wie wenig er von der Sepia gefressen hat. Und ich hab 30sec vom ersten Gefühl bis zum Anschlag gewartet. (Sofern meine Zeitwarnehmung einigermaßen passend war. Es war natürlich gefühlt 5min) 

Das ist der 5. Pagell dieses Jahr und an Silvester hatten wir noch 2. Also 7 insgesamt in kürzerer Zeit und nur einer hatte unter einem Kilo. Das sind ja auch für ihre Art schon alles außergewöhnlich große Tiere. Die gibts auch nicht so oft zu kaufen und sind richtig edel. Ich finde das schon außergewöhnlich und bin stolz und glücklich darüber, dass das bei uns so gut klappt. 

Vom Livebaiten gibts dann nichts mehr zu berichten. Wir versuchen natürlich nochmal mit einer weiteren Sepia, doch diese bleibt unangerührt. Aber einmal ist 50m vor uns eine Frenzy und ich sehe auch Thunfisch springen. Ein Thun auf Sepia, das wärs gewesen. Hätte hätte Konjunktiv. 
Was uns aber auffällt ist, dass seit sehr langer Zeit immer wieder Aktivität in einer Bucht ist. Dort hatte ich vor einem Jahr auch mal beständige Aktivität einer Gruppe richtig großer Blauflossen von 50kg oder in der Art. Nur leider keinen Popper dabei. 

Wir hören dann auf und tauschen wieder. Normalerweise fährt mein Papa dann immer zurück und ich hin. Aber in Erwartung von Thunaaktivität will ich lieber hinten sitzen und fahren. Dort kann ich besser stehen und anwerfen. Als erstes Fahr ich mal zu der Aktivität. Dort angekommen zeigt sich, dass es eine kleine Gruppe schöner Thune ist. Das Echolot explodiert quasi vor Sardienen. Ich feuer den Popper überall hin ohne das was beißt. Problem hier, die waren dicht an der Wand, es ist nur 20m tief und so sind sie unter uns weg und weiter in die Bucht raus. Naja das gebe ich relativ schnell auf. Am Cap Norfeu sind oft die Thune und auch diesmal wieder. Wir haben u.a. eine super Frenzy wo die Thune mit merklicher Brutalität die Sardinen massakrieren- aber eben nicht meinen Köder. Es dauert immer bis sie wieder hochkommen. Aber hier ist ne Gruppe. Wir bleiben einige Zeit, ich habe auch Wurfgelegenheiten. Vor allem die erste Frenzy war wirklich schön. Das Echolot zeigt so starke Sardinenechos, dass es Zeitweise nicht weiß ob die Sardinen jetzt schon der Grund sind oder doch eher die Felsen darunter. Wirklich beeindruckend was dort an Baitfish war. Dann muss ich leider abbrechen, damit wir noch im hellen Slippen können. Der Thun ist mir leider nicht vergönnt. Aber morgen geht ja vielleicht nochwas. 

Hier habe ich für euch das Video zusammengeschnitten. Gab sicherlich schon bessere, die Gopro hat leider versagt beim Fisch. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVPe8U-Ch4w&feature=youtu.be

Wir wollen von Cadaques aus starten. Wir werden dann wohl zum Norfeu runter fahren und dort die Atunes attackieren. Wenn nix ist, dann eben jiggen. Ich habe Pep, einem Freund und absoluter Zackenbarschspezialist angeboten mitzukommen, doch er muss arbeiten. 
Wie es aussieht werden wir nur den vormittag ruhige Bedingungen haben. Mittags kommt dann Südwind der später an die 40-50kmh erreichen soll. Hay q probar. 

Wir sind dann auch erst um 8 Uhr abends heim gewesen. Meine Mama war not so amused. Waren auch richtig platt. Noch was gegessen und dann für morgen vorbereitet. Dann früh ins Bett. Ich schreibe noch mit Pep, der mir ein Bild von einem Freund schickt. Dieser fing heute 4 Bonitos in Cadaques. Ja das würd ich mir auch noch gefallen lassen. Allerdings fand ich die recht schlank, vor allem 2 von den 4 waren echt keine Riesen.


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute, 
Petri an den Dentexkönig!!
Leider ist es hier auf Kreta so, dass ich noch NIE ein sooo FISCHARMES Meer gesehen habe.
Ich hatte bisher 4 "Bisse" bei 2-3h jeden Tag angeln - einmal eine Meeräsche als Nachläufer auf Popper 
Das zweite mal einen schönen Wolfsbarsch ebenfalls als Nachläufer auf Popper
Der dritte Fisch war ein Ca 25 cm grosser Barsch der aber den Gummifisch hinter dem Sbiro nur hinter dem Haken in 2 Teile geteilt hat
Und der letzte war ein winziger Eidechsenfisch auf dem Gummi hintern Sbiro
Ist zum heulen
Nicht mal irgendeine Meeräsche geht auf Brot und fische sehen tut man auch nicht bis auf Mönchsfische in 5cm Variante- heute habe ich einen kleinen barakuda gesehen und sofort angeworfen und der schwimmt einfach am Wobbler vorbei... Und erschreckt sich danach über einen großen Gummifisch

FAZIT: Ich bin Total ******** oder es gibt hier keine vernünftigen Fische - ich habe bisher keinen gefangen bzw auch andere nichts fangen sehen 

Hat irgendjemand da draussen im WWW eine Ahnung was ich probieren könnte?? Bin für alles dankbar


----------



## glavoc (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Max,


ULfischer2_0 schrieb:


> Leider ist es hier auf Kreta so, dass ich noch NIE ein sooo FISCHARMES Meer gesehen habe.
> 
> Ist vermutl. noch ein paar Wochen zu früh`...von April an wird es meist besser.
> 
> ...



Wie lange bist du noch da? Auf jeden Fall dranbleiben und Strecke machen:q

dir lg Max und ein großes Petri! Drück dir die Daumen!

PS Dario- Petri! zum näxten "Arbun" - lass ihn dir schmecken..hmmm lecker, lecker#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Komme grad von Mallorcas Westküste (Sant Elmo) und habe 2x die feine Telerute vom Ufer aus geschwungen. Nach langem Probieren gingen einige  kleine Meeräschen und ein kleiner Bandbrasse an den Haken. Erst nach Reduzieren der Hakengröße auf 18er Streamerhaken blieben doch Fische hängen, allerdings auch nur bei langsam geschleppter Montage und Bissen gegen den Einholwiderstand. Köder waren Brot und Fischfetzen.

Auf stationäre Fischstücke und Brot an Pose und auf Grund ging nichts. Auch Spinnfischenbrachte keine Nachläufer oder Bisse. Größere Meeräschen waren gar nicht zu entdecken, außer in den Häfen, wo ich aber nicht angelte.

Das Angeln war deutlich weniger ertragreicher als im Sommer.


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Glavoc 
Ich probiere es sowieso weiter
Dass das eine Meeräsche war muss nicht sein aber wahrscheinlich...
Das mit dem Stickbait probiere ich mal aus
Ich bin noch bis Montag hier und fahre eh mit meinen Eltern quasi um die Insel ... Ich werde es hoffentlich schaffen mal etwas vorzeigbares zu fangen aber die Bedingungen sind auch noch durch den Sturm vor einer Woche nicht besser
Naja was soll's 
Tight Lines Max


----------



## Mett (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein dickes PETRI an Scorp

und

Ein "DURCHALTEN da kommt noch was" an ULfischer2_0


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

An den Ulfischer, mach dir nix draus. Ich hab beim Spinning schon so viele ereignislose Stunden verbracht und fang auch nie was. Nur mal was kleines. Hab noch nie einen Wolf oder irgendwas anständiges erwischt. Das hast du mir schon voraus. Also nicht verzagen! 

Also von mir soll nun auch noch was kommen. Der halbe Tag, den wir nochmal fischenderweise verbrachten. 

Ich habs glaub ich schon geschrieben, diesmal in Cadaques gestartet. Nicht viel Zeug dabei. Thunazeug mit dabei und Zeug zum Jiggen. Die Bonitos, die Peps Amigo gestern gefangen hat, die sind ja vielleicht auch noch irgendwo. 

Wir haben uns nicht ganz so beeilt diesen morgen. Es ist ja jetzt auch nicht unser Ziel den Mero zu atackieren.

Wir slippen also schon im hellen. Das ist ja auch mal ein Genuss. Früh ist es natürlich trotzdem, Sonne geht gerade erst auf als wir auf dem Wasser sind. 

Eins fällt direkt auf: Schon in der Bahia de Cadaques sind viele Vögel unterwegs. Wir montieren schonmal 2x Glaze an unsere Ruten. Dann fahre ich zuerst zum Leuchtturm, denn es sah so aus als wären die Vögel dort über irgendetwas. Aber das bestätigt sich vorerst nicht. Um Thune zu finden, sollten wir wohl weiter raus. Also fahr ich einfach erstmal grade aufs Meer raus und sehe dann sogar relativ zügig etwas springen. Ziemlich genau gegen die Sonne, ohne Vögel darüber. Kurs gesetzt und schnell erkenne ich, dass das nicht die Rücken von Thunfischen sind, sondern von Delfinen. 
Den tollen Anblick dieser Tiere wollen wir uns natürlich auch nicht entgehen lassen und so fahre ich dorthin und wir sehen, dass es eine garnicht mal kleine Gruppe ist. Die Delfine sind sehr groß und haben sogar Jungtiere dabei. Wir drehen natürlich ein paar Aufnahmen mit der Gopro und genießen das Schauspiel. Daraus werde ich später noch einen Film schneiden. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tONbbjQMvQ&feature=youtu.be

Als ich dann Richtung Messina eine große Gruppe Vögel sehe, werden die Prioritäten schnell klar. Wir fahren dort hin, anfangs noch begleitet von einigen Delfinen. 

Doch als wir die Messina erreichen, sitzen dort viele Lachmöwen und andere Vögel ganz entspannt rum. Nix Aktivität. Aber die Messina ist der Bonitohotspot wenn es "pajareras" gibt, also Bonito-Fressgelage. Es lohnt sich sicher hier ein bisschen zu warten. Auf einer Seite der Messina sind wieder Sardinenschwärme. Genau so war es im Herbst auch, als wir hier 3 Bonitos fingen. Wenn wir die Sardinen an der Oberfläche sehen, werfen wir die Jigs hinein und versuchen etwas zu erwischen. Auch das Echolot zeigt des öfteren Fischschwärme in der Tiefe an. 
Nun gut. Nach einiger Zeit wo nichts hochkommt wechseln wir die Seite und probieren ein bisschen mit Black Minnow. Unter anderem auch an einem Spot, den ich persönlich für vielversprechend halte. Einen Fang konnte ich dort noch nicht verbuchen, aber es sind felsige Erhebungungen auf 40m Wassertiefe und dort hatten wir schon 3 BM Fehlbisse. 

Nunja heut ist dort keine Aktivität. 2x springt an der Messina ein Bonito oder kleiner Thun in unserer Nähe, doch Pajareras Fehlanzeige. Ein mir bekanntes Boot treibt auch hier rum also fahre ich mal hin. Jesus, den ich lange nicht gesehen habe, ist heut mit Jordi unterwegs. Die beiden warten auch nur darauf das was hoch kommt doch das ist nicht der Fall. Wir wechseln also mal den Ort, wenn hier schon Konkurrenz unterwegs ist  Wir verabschieden uns also Richtung Norfeu. Dort waren ja am Vortag die Thunfische. 

Auf dem Weg dorthin ist vor Cajals noch eine kleine Aktivität und viel Fisch auf dem Echolot. Wir probieren es hier mal kurz. Doch dann sehe ich zwischen Es Cucurucuc und Land verdammt viele Vögel in der Bucht von Cadaques. Oh ja, da geht was ab! Also nix wie hin da. Wir brauchen natürlich eine ganze Weile. Doch die Frenzy ist sehr stabil und groß. Ein weiteres Boot, dass dort hinsauste ist natürlich vor uns da aber verscheucht die Fische nicht. Wir kommen aber auch noch rechtzeitig dort an und können unsere Glaze sauber in dem großen Kessel fressender und springender Bonitos platzieren! Mein Papa hat zügig einen dran. Ich fange nichts beim ersten Wurf, aber die Tiere fressen noch und so kann ich nochmal werfen. Während mein Papa seinen Fische unglücklicherweise verliert (ausgeschlitzt) beißt jetzt bei mir ein Bonito an. Der erste anständige Fisch für meine neue Mitsio. Der Bonito kämpft schlecht, nimmt kaum schnur und ich rechne mit was kleinem. Doch als ich ihn zügig am Boot habe, ist er doch garnicht so klein. Ein schöner 2kg Bonito landet im Kescher und ist noch total grün als ich ein Foto machen will. Zappelt wie verrückt rum und macht das Foto nicht einfach. 






Der Franzose, der alleine auf seinem Boot ist und vor uns an der Frenzy war, staunt nicht schlecht. Er hats mit fragwürdigen Methoden versucht... und eben auch nur versucht. Es gibt bei sowas nichts besseres als kleine Casting Jigs bis 60g. Es funktioniert auf Bonitos einfach saugut. Dieser Biss auf den Glaze von Hart in 40gr und Silber. Bei meinem Papa ebenfalls. 

Nunja die Bonitos tun uns in der Bucht immer wieder den Gefallen hochzukommen. Aber da wir und der Franzose immer sofort hinfahren kann sich nicht wirklich was entwickeln und wir kriegen keinen weiteren Biss. Die Sonne bretzelt auf uns herab und es geht keine Spur von Wind bisher. Wir nutzen die Fresspause der Bonitos um gemütlich was zu essen und ein Bierchen zu trinken. 
Der Franzose haut irgendwann ab, hier tut sich nichts mehr. Wir warten weiter ab, doch es kommt nichts mehr hoch. Eine Stunde war jetzt nichts. Draußen sehe ich ein paar Vögel. Vermutlich Thuna drunter. Probieren wir also das. Als wir da sind, bestätigt sich das mit den Thuna. Hier ist aber windiger und auch wellig. Es ist keine stabile Frenzy, ich werfe nur einmal ohne was zu erwischen. Doch jetzt sehe ich, dass in der Bucht wieder über hundert Vögel aktiv sind. Die Bonitos sind jetzt wieder oben, haben nur gewartet dass alle abhauen und fressen nun wieder. Der Franzose siehts glücklicherweise nicht und fährt ne andere Thunafrenzy an und wir sausen #t geschwind dorthin zurück, wo wir bereits einmal erfolgreich waren. Die Frenzy ist bombastisch. Sehr groß, stören sich garnicht an uns die Bonitos und wir feuern unsere Jigs hinein. Irgendwie schafft mein Papa es mich zu überwerfen und sich in meiner Schnur zu verheddern. Ich, voller Adrenalin und sturr darauf aus weiterzujiggen um einen Bonito zu erwischen zieh mir den Jig in den Spitzenring und reiß mir die Schnur durch. Was danach folgt ist eher unschön und unprofessionell von mir. Ich mach meinen Papa richtig zur Schnecke, kann jetzt nicht werfen. Er kann ungelogen zehn mal werfen. Die Bonitos sind solange oben wie wir das noch nie hatten. Und trotzdem, warum auch immer beißt keiner. Ich hatte mir die Thunakombo geschnappt und es damit versucht. Doch nen Bonito kann man mit nem 0,70er Vorfach nicht begeistern. Der Franzose kam auch irgendwann angesaust mit seinen komischen Methoden und find ebensowenig. 

Ich montiere mir flott ein neues Vorfach und die Bonitos kommen auch direkt wieder hoch. Jesus und Jordi treffen inzwischen auch ein. Es folgen einige eher schlechte Gelegenheiten ohne Fisch. 

Dann gesellt sich noch ein mit Spaniern vollbepacktes Schlauchboot hinzu. Na super, vier Boote und alle sind 4x schneller als wir. Aber immerhin sind die Frenzys groß und stabil. 

Jesus erzählt uns dass er an der Messina einen Bonito verloren hat an den Felsen. Nunja gut, wir haben ja immerhin einen. 

Dann kommen die Bonitos wieder hoch. Der Franzose fischt inzwischen mit Sardinen und ist schonmal raus. Wir und das Schlauchboot sind zuerst da. Werfen aber fangen wieder nix. Ker was beißen die so schlecht. Dann Frenzy auf der anderen Seite vom Boot direkt wieder. Wieder werfen wir und es schlägt schnell bei meinem Papa ein. Bei mir dann auch und bei dem aufm Schlauchboot auch. 
Ich kann nicht sagen, ob ich jetzt einen Bonito dran hatte oder nicht. Er nahm Schnur bei mir, doch nachher hing ich dann nur noch in der Schnur von dem Schlauchbootspanier, der auch einen dran hatte. Ich mach also nur Bügel auf, damit er seinen Fisch kriegt und will jetzt Ralfs Bonito keschern. Super, Kescher hängt fest und ich hab ja auch noch die Rute in der einen Hand. Doch es erübrigt sich, denn der Bonito schlitzt wieder aus #q#q#q
Nächste Gelegenheiten folgen zügig. Aber abenteuerlich mit 4 Booten an den Frenzys. Wir sind aber genau in der richtigen Zone. In der nächsten großen Frenzy fangen wir wieder bei mehreren Würfen nichts. Wir können wieder 10x werfen obwohl mehrere Boote drumrum sind. Ich wechsel irgendwann sogar mal den Köder während der Frenzy.  Von grünem Glaze 40g auf Sakura mirror jig 18g in blau. 

Dass die Frenzys so lange da sind und stabil ist sehr ungewöhnlich. Das ganze ist eine total adrenalingeladene Fischerei. Man jagt den Schwärmen hinterher. Es gibt eine sehr gute Fangchance, oft wirft man den Köder rein, lässt kurz absinken , haut den Bügel zu und schon hängt ein Bonito. Diesmal leider nicht wirklich. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es das geilste, was bei uns möglich ist. 

Jedenfalls fischen wir jetzt schon zu drei Booten an der Frenzy und trotz Köderwechsel beißt nix bei mir.  Nix bei meinem Papa, nix bei Jesus. Nur der Schlauchbootler, der weiß was er tut und fängt. Wir unterhalten uns mit Jesus ein wenig und er schreit irgendwann nur "Dario, atras!". Ich dreh mich um, 15m hinter uns geht es wieder los. Ich feuer meinen Jig sofort rein und jigge ein paar mal. Fisch! Dieser Bonito macht seinem Namen alle Ehre. Er kämpft gut, nimmt viel Schnur und macht richtig Bock. Jordi muss sein Boot erst um uns drumrum fahren, zu spät schon. Die Kombi aus Mitsio und Biomaster fischt sich astrein und somit kann ich diesen Bonito nach einigen Minuten intensiven Drills landen. Ist genauso groß wie der andere, hat 10x besser gekämpft. Komisch manchmal. Schön im Maulwinkel gehakt. 

Es gibt noch ein paar mehr Frenzys doch die sind dann meist weiter weg. Das Schlauchboot ist viel zu schnell für uns, immer als erstes da und der Herr darauf fängt sicher 5 Bonitos oder mehr. Wir leider nix mehr. Unseren Amigos ergeht es genauso und so hauen wir um 12:30 bei bestem Wetter ab. Top Tag! 






Wir wären ja gerne am Sonntag nochmal gefahren, aber der Tramuntana machte es uns unmöglich. Am nächsten Tag waren wir mal kurz in Cadaques und die Bonitos raubten konstant eine halbe Stunde lang. Kein Boot kein nix. Das sind körperliche Schmerzen das zu sehen. Naja, immerhin hatten wir ja zwei. Es ist traurig das festzustellen, aber mein Papa hat keinen Fisch fangen können. Ich hab alle Fische gefangen |rolleyes


----------



## Krallblei (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Bericht!


Wenn ich dieses Jahr keinen Bonito fange hör ich auf mit fischen


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri an den Dentexfürsten und Bonitochef!
Schöne Fische.
Man merkt deinen Berichten dein Herzblut an, Dario! Glückwunsch!

@ ULfischer2_0:
Ja, das schöne klare Wasser in GR ist meist recht leer.
Ich kenne dein Revier nicht, aber ich habs mir in google-Maps und in Navionics mal angesehen.
Sehr flaches Gebiet, aber an Fluss- und Bachmündungen geht in der Regel schon was. 
Man muss fast davon ausgehen, dass Wolfsbarsch vorhanden ist.
Ich kenn mich allerdings mit der Sbirolino-Fischerei so gut wie garnicht aus.
Meine Waffen sind Minnows bzw. mein absoluter Favorit der Shimano Waxwing für solche flachen Stellen.
In Georgioupolis kommst du nur an der Spitze der Mole bei der Kirche Agios Antonios an Wassertiefen bis 3m.
Dass es aber in dem relativ großen Gebiet nur wenige solcher tiefen Stellen gibt, kann bedeuten, dass du dort gute Bedingungen hast, was zu fangen.
Du könntest dort auch mit Borstenwurm oder Garnelenstückchen auf Grund gehen und parallel den Nahbereich abspinnen.
Meine Einheimischen Freunde auf Corfu fischen an Molen auch gerne mit Posen (Laufpose) und füttern selbstverständlich an.
Kauf dir tiefgefrorene Garnelen, Feta, Paniermehl, zermalme einen Teil der Garnelen mit dem Rest als Lockfutter und nimm nen Teil der Garnelen, zerschneide ihn in kleine Stücke, leg die Stücke in Zucker ein, damit sie fester werden und besser am Haken halten.
Ich schwöre auf Garnele als Köder auf Meerbrassen. Ist so meine Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren auf Corfu.
Die Spinne pack ich nur noch aus an Flußmündungen, in Felsen mit Weisswasser und über guten Strukturen.
Zwei Bäche weiter östlich Richtung Rethymno vor dem Restaurant Girogiali hast du solch eine Struktur, dort könnte an den Übergängen der Struktur zum Sandgrund hin außer Spinnen auch feines Grundfischen auf Marmorbrassen möglich sein (nachts).
Du kannst dort ggf. auch Sepia fangen (mit den handelsüblichen Kalmarködern).
Falls vorhanden, such in jedem Fall ein Angelgeschäft auf, dort kriegst du oft die besten Infos.
Ich brauch beim Tackledealer meines Vertrauens immer ne gute Stunde, um ne Schachtel Skoulikia zu fangen 

Grüße,  Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Super Bericht!
> 
> 
> Wenn ich dieses Jahr keinen Bonito fange hör ich auf mit fischen



Danke, kriegen wir schon hin mit dir. Gibt schwierigere als Bonitos. Wenn man zur richtigen Zeit da ist, dann passt das schon. 
Ich wollte dies Jahr gerne mal ne Llampuga angreifen. 

Danke Andreas, das macht mir auch in der Tat Spaß die zu schreiben  Natürlich am meisten wenn es auch was zu zeigen gibt! 
Bei meinem Tackledealer ist das auch immer so. Das Palavern ist das wichtigste. Das hat man beim online bestellen einfach nicht. Und da bekommt man manchmal die wertvollsten Infos.


----------



## W-Lahn (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri Scorp & interessanter Bericht! #6


@ ULfischer2_0: Den Hafen von Chania kann ich dir zum Spinnfischen empfehlen, vor allem die dem Meer zugewandte Seite. Ist kein Geheimtipp, aber trotzdem ein guter Spot. Zur Motivation kannst du dir Videos von Markos Vidalis auf YT ansehen, der fischt oft in besagtem Hafen und generell viel auf Kreta...


----------



## hans albers (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

petri zu den bonitos...



die machen sich auch legger auf`m grill..


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Bonito ist lecker! Mach den aber immer in der Pfanne #6 

Habe den Delfinfilm hochgeladen. Sobald der Server fertig mit der Verarbeitung ist, wird der Film unter folgendem Link zu sehen sein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tONbbjQMvQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## t-dieter26 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönes Video mit den Delfinen.Sieht so aus als hätten die euer Boot begleitet.So viele und so nah dran hab ich in der Rosas Bucht noch nicht gesehen. #6
Die Fänge doch auch super ,vor allem wenn man das schwierige Wetter bedenkt.
Noch so 3,5 Wochen ....bin gespannt wie es wird.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In der Bucht hatte ich sie jetzt einmal, dann einmal weiter weg am Norfeu (da sind wir aber nicht rangekommen) und jetzt diesmal vor Cadaques. Schöne Tiere. Ist recht selten so dicht unter der Küste, aber auf der Hochsee hab ich letztes Jahr mit Sebastian hunderte gesehen. 

Im Allgemeinen hin sind die Delfine recht neugierig wenn man rankommt und kommen gerne mal gucken. Die grobe Schwimmrichtung der Gruppe kriegste aber als Boot nicht geändert. Im Großen und ganzen orientieren sie sich immer wieder in die selbe Richtung. 

Das hier war vor einem Jahr in der Bucht von Rosas und die waren noch neugieriger  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6fDy4r6xGM


----------



## Nightfall (4. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil Dario.
Wenn du mehr Bonitos fängst und nicht alle frisch essen kannst, probier mal das: https://lovemesomegreekfood.wordpress.com/2009/02/20/lakerda-the-ultimate-greek-fish/ is total lecker und passt perfekt zu Ouzo, bier


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich frier ein. Das passt dann schon, aber ich würde gerne mal Bonito einmachen. Nur für 2 Fische mit 2kg lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht.  Man will ja auch immer was frisch essen, dann ists ja noch am besten


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sooo Leute, von meinem Kreta Urlaub ist leider nichts mehr zu berichten, außer, dass ich Köder im wert von 36 Euro abgerissen habe und auf dem Rückflug meine Rute zerbrochen (obwohl im Transportrohr)ist #q#q#q#q#q#q#q
Naja schöner urlaub bis auf das


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und direkt noch eine Frage:
Hat jemand ne gute Rute zu empfehlen sowas wie die *ZENAQ PLAISIR ANSWER *?
Ich hätte sie am liebsten in der Länge 10,8 inch und dem Wurfgewicht von 12-35 Gramm aber da sie 2teilig ist, ist sie praktisch nicht mit in den Urlaub zu nehmen
Da aber auch kein Preis ersichtbar ist, würde ich mal gerne wissen, was eine Meeresspinne mit über 3 Metern aber unter 1nem Meter Transportlänge und einem WG zwischen 10 und 40 Gramm kosten würde;+|rolleyes
Es kann auch ruhig eine Tele sein, aber man sollte halt wirklich gute Wurfweiten erzielen können 
Hat jemand einen Empfehlung??! Bitte melden...
LG Max
P.S.: Preislich sollte diese aber bitte keine 100 Euronen überschreiten


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ULfischer2_0 schrieb:


> außer, dass ich Köder im wert von 36 Euro abgerissen habe



Also darüber kann hier mancher nur lächeln  Das reiß ich teilweise an einem Tag ab....

Mit der Rute ist natürlich echt ärgerlich. Wegen einer Reiserute evtl mal Kay fragen (Dr.Spinn) der kann dir da vielleicht was empfehlen. Ich selber bin nicht auf Reiseruten angewiesen, was die Auswahl und Preis Leistung deutlich verbessert. 

In Spanien sind gerade pajareras von Bonitos und Thunfischen aber die wollen beide nicht beißen. Typisch Frühjahr!


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ULfischer2_0:
Ich fische als Reiserute in dieser WG-Klasse die Shimano Exage BX STC 14-40g Travel Spin in 2,70m.
Die Qualität befinde ich für gut, allerdings fische ich sie selten, da sie mir für meine Art der Köderführung (aggressiv) und meine Köder (im Mittelmeer meistens über 20g) zu weich ist.
Ich nutze die Sea Shad Travel von Balzer mit 15-75g und 2,75m Länge, bei der ich allerdings schon mal die Spitze ersetzen musste und gelegentlich die  SPRO Globetrotter GT Pro 285 MH mit 25-60g und 2,85m.
Aus letzterer Serie besitze ich drei Reiseruten, mit denen ich komplett zufrieden bin.
Aus der Shimano STC-Reihe eben so, und bin auch zufrieden.
Von Shimano gäbe es noch einen Steck-Tele-Hybrid, der deinen Anforderungen nachkommt: Shimano Vengeance STC 2,70-3,00m 14-40g.
Die liegen alle innerhalb deines Budgets. Die von dir erwähnten Zenaq gehen ab 700.-€ los 
Kommt natürlich an Ende drauf an, wo und wie du fischen willst. Am Mittelmeer hab ich mich vom UL-Tackle längst verabschiedet, fein, aber eben nicht unbedingt leicht, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.
Greets, Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gerade ist in Spanien eine gute Phase, argh es juckt mich in den Fingern!


----------



## Krallblei (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Soll noch 3 Wochen so bleiben 
Hoffentlich.

Wir hätten Platz im Auto Dario


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hätte ja auch wahnsinnig Bock, aber eben nicht frei #t


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch so 2 Wochen     ..
Ich hoffe die gute Phase hält noch  8 Monate an . oder 8 Jahre ,noch besser... :vik:
Dario ,was heisst das denn .?Nur gutes Wetter ,oder hast du auch von guten Fängen was gehört?


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das heißt vor allem aktive Fische!!! Heute z.B. bekam ich von Pep die Fangmeldung 2 Bonitos und ein Foto von einem herrlichen 6kg Dentex den er mal wieder "geblackminnowed" hat. Echter Experte...


----------



## hans albers (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

man man....

seit doch froh ,dass ihr mal alle 4-6 monate,
(bzw. alle 3 monate krallblei)
ans meer kommt...


alles luxusprobleme....


----------



## Krallblei (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich muss aber dazwischen davon träumen.  Fische ja nur Salzwasser.|bigeyes


----------



## Mett (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich muss aber dazwischen davon träumen.  Fische ja nur Salzwasser.|bigeyes



Geht mir auch so .. 
Irgenwann steht ein Umzug ans salzige Wasser an,
bis die Klimaerwärmung das zu mir bringt kann ich ja nicht abwarten (verzeiht den schwarzen Humor) :q


----------



## afbaumgartner (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Gemeinde,

nächsten Samstag geht es wieder in meine alte Heimat Korfu/GR.
Mein Kumpel und ich möchten endlich mal meinen Downrigger in Betrieb nehmen, der seit Jahren dort brachliegt.
Hat jemand von Euch schon mal Lebend-Sepia oder Kalmar am Downrigger geschleppt?
Welche Schleppgeschwindigkeit hattet Ihr da? Ich würde mal auf 1,5-2 Knoten schätzen, hab aber keine Erfahrungen mit dem Schleppen von Lebendködern.
Funktioniert Stacking mit Sepia/Kalmar bei Langsamstgeschwindigkeiten ohne dass die sich verheddern?
Bin für sachdienliche Hinweise dankbar!

Viele Grüße, Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guten Tag meine auf dem Trockenen sitzenden Angelfreunde! 

Zu den Luxusproblemen möchte ich aber noch was sagen, das kann ich ja nicht so stehen lassen!! 

Also mein Luxusproblem letzte Woche sah wie folgt aus: Ich bekam am Montag eine Nachricht von Pep. Er schrieb mir, dass sie 3 Thunfische gefangen hatten und es mucho atun gäbe. Ich bekam natürlich auch Bilder geschickt. Von Albert, der Sonntag fischen war gabs zwar keinen Fang, aber die Meldung mucho atun auch von seiner Seite. Thunfisch ist ja immer so eine Sache, wenn sie nicht da sind kann man sie schlecht fangen. Frühjahr ist es selbst schwierig wenn man sie da hat. 
Ich gebe zu, dass mich das total heißgemacht hat. Thunfisch ist einfach etwas das süchtig macht. Je länger der letzte her ist, desto geiler wird man auf den nächsten. Ist einfach ein Erlebnis und maximales Adrenalin diese Fische zu beangeln. Leider eben auch nicht ganz einfach.
ABER: Pep hat mich so geil gemacht, dass ich natürlich sofort eine Idee im Kopf hatte. Ich hab also meinen Papa angefixt und gefragt ob wir nicht das Wochenende runterfahren wollen und es probieren. Windfinder sagte optimale Bedingungen voraus. Er sagt aber direkt, dass das nix werden wird. Hatte schon was vor und Freitag natürlich nicht frei. 
Aber mein Papa ist wie ich, wir sind einfach verüückt was das betrifft. Und so hat er alle Hebel in Gang gesetzt und alles soweit verschoben, dass das Wochenende frei ist. Immer unter Vorbehalt noch den Rückzieher zu machen, falls das Wetter scheise wird. Aber so sollte es nicht kommen. Und so bin ich vergangenen Donnerstag von der uni flott nach Hause gefahren in der Vorfreude zumindest 2 Tage in Spanien fischen zu können. 
Unter der Woche hab ich natürlich immer wieder mal bei den Spaniern nachgefragt, ob es noch Thunfische gäbe. Die Nachrichten die ich bekam waren nicht sehr erfreulich. Aber am Donnerstag bekam ich neben der Meldung von Pep, dass es kaum Thunfische gibt, noch die Fangmeldung 6kg Dentex und 2 Bonitos. Das wäre auch sehr sehr geil. Einfach nur bei schönem Wetter fischen! Ich war um halb fünf zuhause, mein Papa schon in den Startlöchern und schnell die Sachen ins Auto geworfen. Zügig sind wir dann aufgebrochen. 

Heikle Angelegenheit. Anstrengend ist es und kann extrem frustrierend sein. Erstmal kostet es eine Stange Geld und das ist hart verdient für unsere Angelkasse. Aber auch ist es einfach anstrengend. Wir fahren runnd 12,5 h pro Strecke wenn es gut läuft. 
Mal gucken, morgen werden wir sehen wie es läuft. Vielleicht haben wir Glück und es sind Bonitos da. Sonst Jiggen wir eben auf Mero und Dentex! 

Um halb sechs morgens kommen wir in Spanien an. Wir sind ziemlich geschafft, kaum geschlafen und die Fahrt erwartet anstrengend gewesen. Aber das Meer ruht still in der Dunkelheit. Wir packen erstmal das Auto aaus um es dann mit Angelsachen zu füllen, das Boot anzuhängen und in Richtung Cadaques aufzubrechen. Auch wenn wir es nicht ganz so früh schaffen werden, ein Kaffee vorher muss sein. 
Wir sind so gegen halb acht oder acht auf dem Wasser. Bis 14 Uhr soll es gut sein, dann kommt Südwind auf. 
In der Bucht von Cadaques fallen direkt die recht vielen Vögel auf. Immer ein gutes Zeichen, die Bonitos werden hier sein #h





Die Sonne geht gerade erst auf. Wir haben die Jiggingkombos plus die Livebaitkombo (weil Tunapotent) und meine BFT-Kombo dabei. Alles wird montiert nachdem wir auf dem Wasser sind. 

Jigs werden montiert und ein Popper an meine Tunakombo. Ich will endlich mal was mitm Popper fangen, hab bisher einmal einen Thunfisch auf Popper gefangen. Das ist eine ganze Weile her, da hab ich die Kombo von Jesus benutzt und es war nur ein kleiner Thun von ca 8-10kg. Ansonsten habe ich noch rein garnichts mit Popper gefangen. Aber es soll ja ganz gut sein für lockere Gruppen und so, weil es auch akustisch stärker anlockt. Mal sehen, muss auch was da sein zum Anlocken.
Auf die Jigkombos kommen wieder simple Glaze zum anwerfen. 

Recht zügig sehen wir in und vor der Bucht dann immer wieder kleine frenzies. Es sind recht viele Vögel unterwegs, aber fast nie erreiche ich das geschehen bevor es wieder vergangen ist. Einmal schaffe ich es doch, es sieht aus als wären hier Obladas o.ä. am jagen. Nix großes, das erkennt man an den Miniplatschern. Beißen tut nix. So verbringen wir den Vormittag auch viel mit warten und immer wieder hinfahren. Es kommen Chancen u.a. auch eine richtig gute, wo die Fische lange um uns drum rum rauben. Da reiße ich mir aber beim 2. Wurf den Köder ab. Bei meinem Papa beißt nix.
Es werden Obladas sein. Haben noch eine kleine Nussschale als Konkurrenz mit 5,5 PS. Endlich bin ich mal schneller als die Konkurrenz. Aber nur minimal... 

Dann irgendwann vor der Bucht sehen wir tatsächlich den ersten Thunfisch springen. 
Wir fahren ein bisschen dort hin und her immer mal wieder dahin wo die Vögel sind. Eine einzige Thunfischfrenzy, klein und kurz taucht zwischenzeitlich direkt neben dem 5PS Boot auf, der diese gut anwerfen kann aber nix fängt. Tja es gibt welche und theoretisch sind Chancen möglich. Wenn auch schwierig. Wir fahren jetzt mal in die andere Richtung als die andere Nussschale, was sich als gute Idee herausstellen soll. Vor einer Inselgruppe kommt eine größere Gruppe Thunfische hoch, die recht zügig und weit auseinander immer wieder an der Oberfläche auftauchen. Ich bin rechtzeitig da und kann zwei gute Würfe platzieren. Adrenalin war da, Biss Fehlanzeige. 
Die Ecke hier erweist sich als ganz gut. Im Laufe des Vormittags nehmen die an der Obefläche sichtbaren Aktivitäten zu. Einmal sehen wir auch eine Bonitofrenzy wo wir aber nichts erwischen können. Problem ist ganz eindeutig, dass die Fische sehr versprengt sind und nur vereinzelt hochkommen. Wenn sie in Gruppen hochkommen, dann nur sehr kurz und zumeist auch nicht sonderlich gut. 
In einer Bucht habe ich jedoch auch nochmal einige Chancen an gute Frenzies zu werfen. Die Thune haben offensichtlich Sardinen hier herein getrieben. Ich kann mehrmals mit dem Popper werfen und dann kommt tatsächlich einmal 20cm hinter meinem Köder ein Thun gucken.... und dreht ab. Uargh der hat wohl die Schnur gesehen. 
Der Thunfischspuk ist dann ohne weiteres erwähnenswertes Ereignis vorbei. Jetzt machen wir mal eine Pause in einer kleinen, geschützten Bucht und warten ab. Später sollten nochmal die Chancen steigen. 





Als wir wieder rausfahren ist das erste was auffällt: der Südwind nimmt bereits deutlich zu. Das Zweite, als wir die Bucht verlassen ist eine große Gruppe Vögel und darunter Thunfische! Hingefahren bietet sich uns die beste Gelegenheit des Tages. Die Fische bleiben endlich oben! Und ich kann den Popper schön hineinfeuern. Dummerweise gegen den Wind und bei den Wellen fällt es mir recht schwer den Popper gut zu animieren. Ich verliere letztendlich das Vertrauen und entscheide mich zum schnellen Köderwechsel auf Stickbait mit dem ich bereits erfolgreich war. Der liegt bereits parat und es dauert wirklich nicht lange. Ich habe Adrenalin ohne Ende, mein Papa wirft mit der anderen Kombo ohne Biss. Ich kann noch einen Wurf mit der Asturie machen, dann taucht die doch so stabil gebliebene Frenzy ab und die Chance ist vertan. 
Es sollte die beste an diesem Tag gewesen sein, nachher kommen zwar nochmal Gruppen hoch und die Chancen sind besser als am Vormittag. Doch der Wind nimmt stark zu und die thune bleiben nicht mehr so lange oben. Den Köderwechsel bereue ich noch den restlichen Tag. Recht zügig müssen wir abbrechen. Der Südwind ist sehr heftig, die eigentlich recht kurze Rückfahrt wie eine Dauerdusche. 
Ich bin komplett geschafft und durchaus frustriert. Heute hatten wir keine Konkurrenz, morgen (Samstag) wird das anders aussehen. Und die Spanier sind mir an Geschwindigkeit mit ihren Schlauchbooten um ein Vielfaches überlegen. 
Einzige Hoffnung, wir wissen wo die Thune waren und werden es für uns behalten. Evtl haben wir am Nachmittag dann eher weniger Konkurrenz. Aber der Südwind soll morgen wieder kommen. 
Letztendlich steht als Fang nur ein kleines Petermännchen auf der Liste. Das Biss bei meinem Papa auf Glaze. Hat wenigstens er mal wieder was gefangen, wenn auch was kleines. 

Der Südwind wird brutal heftig gegen späten Nachmittag. Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, dass der morgen aufhört. Aber wir werden sehen. Zumindest die Welle, die wird wohl nicht verschwinden. 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nie habe ich mich so aufs Bett gefreut wie an diesem Freitag. Nach 5 sek gefühlt war ich eingeschlafen und am morgen um halb sechs viel es mir nicht wirklich einfach aufzustehen (habe nur ca. 20min gebraucht um meinen Papa zu wecken und mich dann nochmal 20min hingelegt |rolleyes ) 

Ich bin mal gespannt was es heute gibt. Immerhin das Wetter soll ein bisschen besser noch sein als am Vortag und der Südwind ist tatsächlich weg! Wenigstens einen Bonito um Benny neidisch zu machen wäre gut |bla:

Wir fahren hinter einem anderen Boot den Berg nach Cadaques hinunter. Die Konkurrenz ist natürlich auch auf den Beinen. An der Slipstelle steht auch schon ein Boot und eins ist schon auf dem Wasser und dampft gerade ab. Aber der, der dort steht, das ist Albert und so halten wir ein kurzes Pläuschschen. Er ist ziemlich überrascht, dass wir auf einmal vor ihm stehen. Opercaion loco, 2 dias! Hay que esperar. 

Slippen klappt recht flott und so fahren wir dieses mal direkt an die Stelle wo wir am Vortag Thune hatten. Es sind viel viel mehr Angler auf dem Wasser. 
In unser Bucht ist oh Wunder leider garnichts. Wir warten erstmal ab, ich fahre mal eine langsame Runde durch und so schauen wir mal ob es irgendwo was zu finden gibt. Immerhin finde ich 2x felsige Strukturen in 30m Tiefe die sich evtl in Zukunft mal für einen Jigging Versuch eignen. Aber das Ziel ist heute was anderes! Für einen Thun sind wir hier hergefahren und nicht für einen Dentex oder den lang ersehnten Mero. 

Dann weit weit draußen und weit weg eine große Gruppe Vögel. Etwas näher dran eine kleine Gruppe. An der großen Gruppe ist schon ein Boot und ein anderes fährt gerade hin. Ich berate mich mit meinem Papa wo wir hinfahren sollen und er will lieber zur großen Frenzy. Wenn die Thunfische weit draußen sind, dann ist das unsere einzige Chance unsere Konkurrenz loszuwerden. Da ist was dran, also dorthin weiter draußen. Lange dauert es bis wir da sind. An mehreren Stellen sind Vögel aktiv doch darunter sehe ich nirgendwo was. Ich fahre immer zu weiter draußen gelegenen Vogelgruppen bis tatsächlich unter einer Thunfische sind. Heute bin ich wieder mit Popper unterwegs. Es sind immer kleine Gruppen, immer versprengt und oft nur kurz oben. Ziehen recht schnell. Ich folge einer Gruppe Richtung Maza. Zu Wurfgelegenheiten komme ich, doch wirklich gute sind nie dabei. Vorteil ist: Inzwischen habe ich mich eingeworfen. Am Vortag war ich noch aus der Übung. Man wirft nicht so genau, nicht so weit und die Köderführung hapert auch häufiger. Und ein zweiter Vorteil ist, dass die Nervosität und das Adrenalin an den Frenzys abnimmt. Sonst werde ich da richtig zittrig. Je mehr gelegenheiten man hat, desto besser bekommt man es in den Griff. Einmal sehen wir in einer Gruppe einen richtigen Brummer springen, der seine Masse komplett aus dem Wasser wuchtet. War ein Fisch von geschätzt 50kg+. Aber so gut bin ich da im Schätzen nicht, nur die Thune sehen jetzt auch nicht so klein aus. Ein bisschen kleiner vielleicht im Durchschnitt als am Vortag. Und dann dicht hinter uns springt plötzlich ein Riesenvieh. Ich mache mich schon zum werfen bereit, als 2 Rücken nebeneinander herauskommen mit einer merkwürdigen Flosse oben drauf. Jaja von vorne sehen Delfine recht merkwürdig aus. Eine kleine Gruppe von 4 oder 5 Tieren nur. Diese sind aber sehr neugierig und lassen sich durch pfeifen leicht anlocken. Kommen im Standgas ans Boot und beglücken uns mit ihrer Anwesenheit. Springen immer wieder merkwürdig verdreht aus dem Wasser um ins Boot zu gucken. Sie schwimmen sehr dicht am Boot vorbei und davor her. Und die sind ohne Spaß fast so lang wie mein Boot. Absolut riesig. Schätze mal 3,5m. Absolutes Schauspiel von dem ich später noch Fotos hochladen werde. Gopro hab ich leider nicht dabei gehabt, die ist noch in Revision. 
Wir fahren also in Delfinbegleitung wieder ungefähr dahin wo wir die Thune zuerst gesehen hatten. Die beiden Boote sind auch noch dort. Ein edles Boot mit Vertical Jiggenden Typen und eine Cabinada mit 3 Thunaanglern. Die haben sich an ein Gebiet rangesetzt in dem die Thune beständig immer wieder hochkommen ohne sich großartig zu entfernen. Ich stelle mich also auch dorthin und kann viele lange Würfe machen. 
Ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit den guten Herbstfrenzys wie sie auch in meinen Videos zu sehen sind. Es kommt mal hier ein Thun hoch, dann 10m weiter nochmal einer und so eben. Der Futterneid fehlt hier, es ist nicht so eine Hektik. Die Thune sind recht entspannt. 

So setzt sich unser Vormittag im wesentlichen zusammen. Es sind immer nur mal solche Gelegenheiten. Aber im Gesamtbild deutlich mehr Thuna als morgens. Einmal passiert das selbe wie am Vortag. Ein Thuna kommt bis knapp hinter meinen Köder und dreht dann wieder ab. Denke, dass diese die Schnur sehen und dann davon ablassen. Oder eben die Haken. Mein Papa meint beim dritten mal würde er beißen. Ja alle guten Dinge sind drei, mir wäre es sehr recht! 

Ärgerlich. Wir fahren eigentlich immer weiter raus und sind dann auch ziemlich allein. 

Dann finden wir in etwa an der 100m Linie (ca 2,5 bis 3nm draußen) finden wir eine Schaumlinie. Dort ist Schaum und Schmocke von den Wellen vom Vortag (ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass es heute zwar nicht windig war, aber immer noch recht hohe lange Welle). Das bietet natürlich Nahrung und Verstecke. So zumindest erkläre ich mir, dass die Thunfische innerhalb von 200m Entfernung in der Zone immer mal wieder zu sehen waren. Wenn man etwas anfuhr und angeworfen hatte, dann nichts mehr war dann sah man immer direkt wieder etwas neues. Mal nur Einzeltiere, mal auch kleinere Gruppen. Manchmal mit Seeschwalben manchmal ohne. 

In einer Gruppe kann ich wieder den Popper gut platzieren und jetzt recht routiniert einholen. Dann kommt von hinten ein Thun angeschossen und dreht wieder kurz hinterm Köder ab. Ach man! #q Doch der Thun dreht sofort wieder um und atackiert den Popper brutal von der anderen Seite. FISCH! Atuuuun! Adrenalin strömt sofort durch meinen Körper. Der Fisch schüttelt sich kurz und geht dann ab wie eine Rakete. Dicht unter der Oberfläche sehe ich wie er nach rechts wegsaust, die Saltiga schreit und die Schnur fliegt durchs Wasser und vor ihr schießt das Wasser weg. Der Thun schiebt vor sich eine Welle her. Dann dreht er um und schießt in einem Mordstempo in die andere Richtung. Die Schnur rauscht brutal schnell von der Rolle die ich sehr hart eingestellt hatte! 




Jaja mein Dauergrinsen ist schon deutlich zu sehen, nicht? 
Es gibt nichts womit man einen BFT vergleichen könnte. Als ob man einen Torpedo hakt, ein Fisch der aus purer Kraft und Wildheit zu bestehen scheint. 
Nach dem brutalen Run in die Ferne lässt sich der Thunfisch aber gut ranholen und so habe ich in geschätzt nach 2-3min schon am Boot. Mein Papper versucht ihn an der Schwanzflosse zu erwischen und kann ihn sogar packen. Der Fisch ist jedoch noch total grün und wild. Schüttelt sich, will weg. Mein Papa kann ihn nicht halten, er saust in einem Affenzahn unterm Boot weg, die Saltiga kreischt auf und ich spüre wie die Schnur irgendwo reibt. Pam und ab ist er. 
Unser Fluchen hat man sicherlich bis an Land gehört. Ich zittere am ganzen Körper, der Verlust, die Enttäuschung strömt durch meinen Körper. Hunderte Stunden und Würfe, angefangen im letzten Sommer, dann endlich der eine Fisch und dann soviel pech. So viel Pech? Warum? 
Als ob sie uns ärgern wollten springen ums Boot herum Thune, ich stehe mit der abgesäbelten Schnur da. Später sollten wir herausfinden, dass der Thun bzw eben die Schnur am Geber hängen geblieben ist und den auch noch halb abgerissen hat. 

Es war mir vorher schon klar, dass dieser Trip frustrierend werden könnte. Doch nicht auf diese Art und Weise, dachte wenn dann eher weil garkeine Fische da sind. 
Es nützt ja nichts, immerhin hat der Popper funktioniert. 

Also montiere ich mit zittrigen Händen neu. Ich habe noch einen Zweiten dieser Popper, aber diesmal im Mahi design. So blau, grüngelb mit Punkten. Nicht so ganz das Beuteschema wie der vorherige in Blau mit schwarzen Streifen aka Mackerel. 

Mein Knoten ist prompt erstmal bescheiden und ich muss nochmal neu binden. Pure Frustration. Ich habe den Eindruck, der Köder läuft nicht gleich wie der andere aber was solls. Irgendwie geht die Hoffnung verloren. Man weiß wie viele Würfe man bis zu diesem Fisch gebraucht hat. Jetzt nochmal so viele, das erscheint einem aussichtslos. Doch eins ist jetzt größer: das Vertrauen in den Köder. 

Also muss es weiter gehen, noch sind die Bedingungen perfekt. Kein Wind, nur die Welle vom Vortag. Um die Schaumkante sind weiterhin Thunfische zu sehen. Meist vereinzelte. Ich fahre also immer wieder neue Aktivitäten an um sie dann zuerst doch recht halbherzig anzuwerfen. Dann raffe ich mich aber wieder auf. Inzwischen ist es auch richtig heiß. Die Frenzies wirken aber nicht mehr so gut, vermutlich frustrierte Sicht der Dinge. Wir gehen auf mittag zu, es ist heiß. Meine Wathose glüht. Meist machen die Thune irgendwann Mittagspause. Dann wird irgendwann der Südwind kommen. Also müssen wir die Chancen die sich uns jetzt noch bieten so gut nutzen wie es geht. Ich motiviere mich neu und werfe nun immer wenn ich irgendwo auch einen Einzelthun nur springen sehe dort hin. Inzwischen mit immer besserer Genauigkeit. Diese tauchen aber meist schon ab sobald ich in Wurfweite bin, dann popper ich zwar noch ran und versuche auch immer so weit zu werfen wie ich kann, doch dann springt nichts mehr oder nur weiter entfernt. Und so reiht sich Wurf an Wurf, wirklich erwarten tut man es nicht. 

Und so poppere ich in glühender Hitze den Popper nach einem schönen langen Wurf wieder ans Boot und unterhalte mich mit meinem Papa über irgendetwas belangloses. Der Popper ist fast im Boot, ich gucke nur noch mit einem Auge hin. 5m vorm Boot kommt wie ein Torpedo ein Schatten angeschossen und packt in einem großen Platscher meinen Popper. YEEEEEESSS!!! Total unerwartet stehe ich da und die Rolle kreischt während der Thun gnadenlos senkrecht in die Tiefe rauscht, anhält um dann nur nochmal 15m mehr zu nehmen. Das Adrenalin schießt in mein Blut. Ich habe Mühe dagegen zuhalten wenn der Fisch in die Tiefe saust und bekomme ein wenig Angst. Der Thun geht brutal senkrecht nach unten, beim letzten hatte ich enorme Probleme ihn aus der Tiefe hochzupumpen. Doch da war es nur 30m tief, hier kann der Fisch 100m weit runter .












Zur Erinnerung: das ist hier nicht irgendeine Lullireisekombo. Das ist knallhartes Zeug. Major Craft GKC86 Tuna Casting + Daiwa Saltiga 6000GT
Der Thun verlangt mir einiges ab, kämpft extrem gut und bringt mich unter der prallen Mittagssonne gehörig ins Schnauben und Schwitzen. Doch voller Freude über die Zweite Chance die Petrus mir einräumt gebe ich alles und kann den Thun nach ca 10min harten Kampfes in dem stets jede Flucht senkrecht nach unten geht zum ersten mal sehen. Er ist größer als der vorherige. Noch 2 letzte Fluchten und dann kommt er an die Oberfläche! In Angst ihn zu verlieren wollen wir ihn diesmal so irgendwie keschern. Eine abenteuerliche Sache. Als er in den Kescher schwimmt, wird mir sofort klar: der wird da jetzt mit den Haken vom Popper hängen bleiben und reinpassen tut er erst recht nicht, nichtmal halb! Aber mein Papa packt ihn beherzt an einer Finne und kippt ihn so, dass der Schwerpunkt kippt und er so nun ins Netz fällt. Halb mit Netz und halb am Schwanz hievt mein Papa ihn ins Boot. 
Bei so viel Pech kommt auch irgendwann das Glück zurück!!! Und wie! Der Thun biss 5m vorm Boot in einer Zone wo vorher garnichts mehr gewesen war und ich nur mal so rausgefeuert hatte. Da war kein Futterneid, nichts. Er sollte einfach zu mir. Zuerst hing er wohl an beiden Haken, den vorderen hat er verbogen (Owner St66, veruscht mal den zu verbiegen!) und hing dann nur noch an einer Drillingsspitze ganz vorne im Oberkiefer. Was ein Glück! Riesengroße Freude! Operacion loco war erfolgreich! 










Rund einen Meter und 20kg. Kein Riese aber ein prächtiger Bursche! 
Im Leben hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass unsere Operacion loco um einen Thun zu erwischen tatsächlich dazu führt, dass wir einen fangen! Niemals! Wir sind überglücklich! 
So ging es zurück. Habe von keinem weiteren Thunafang gehört, waren wohl die einzigen. Beide Alberts waren am probieren mit Blackminnow, weil Pep damit seine fing. Wir waren nicht so mainstream und haben gepoppert. Ob sie jetzt wohl wieder alle auf Popper umschwenken? :m

Der Popper war recht zugerichtet. Endlich mein erster Atun auf Popper vom eigenen Boot. Und das in einer spektakulären Aktion. Davon werden wir noch lange reden und uns gerne zurückerinnern! 




Operacion loco fand ihren krönenden Abschluß dann noch mit einem 3:2 Sieg vom Effzeh in Mainz. Hennes hat ein gutes Wochenende erwischt!!! 

So viel dazu,
bei mir ist das Blut immernoch voller Glückshormone wo ich das hier schreibe


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, Glückwunsch zu den Thunas, die hast du dir echt verdient.
Als Kurztripp ist das schon extrem, extrem teuer, anstrengend, etc. halt loco.
Aber so wirds gemacht, wenn die Möglichkeiten da sind muß man es in Angriff nehmen. Glückwunsch Glückwunsch, freue mich mit dir.
Danke für den schönen Bericht und die Bilder.

Was ist das für ein Popper?


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Boaahh ,super.Meinen fetten Glückwunsch.
Schon vom lesen und Bilder gucken geht mein Adrenalin in die Höhe.
Ihr seid wirklich ein bischen loco ,angel-loco. |uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke ihr beiden! Ja es war eine Fahrt mit viel Risiko. Thunfische kannst du ja nicht planen. Dass sie eine Woche vorher sind heißt rein garnichts. Habe es schon gehabt dass die in 2 Tagen wie vom Erdboden verschluckt waren und vorher noch überall. Aber no risk no fun und es hat ja geklappt


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso und Dieter, dir wünsch ich natürlich genau sowas am Ebro im Mai!!!


----------



## glavoc (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr krass-verückte WE Geschichte - Wow!!! Und dann klappt es auch noch wie man es sich so sehnlichst wünscht!! Dickes Petri euch zwei glücklichen Wahnsinnigen!!!
Sauber und dann gewinnt auch noch der EffZeh^^ Herz was willste mehr 
lg


----------



## Mett (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp

coole Spontanaktion #6

und natürlich ein fettes Petri  #r

Mir persöhnlich wäre das aber viieel zu stressig gewesen,
ich angle um zu entspannen und den Kopf frei zu bekommen


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja es war eben verrückt, aber bereuen tue ich es um himmels willen nicht. Es war geil! 
Aber mein Papa und ich wir sind da schon ziemlich hardcore :vik:

Und zu entspannen gibts mit nem Thun an der Angel rein garnichts  Dann ist Action! Fand die 2,5 Tage aber wirklich klasse auch vom sehr guten Wetter und der Fisch natürlich aller erste Sahne!


----------



## Strumbi (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

scorp: 
Auch von mir ein rieeeeesiges Petri Heil !
 Toller Fisch. 
 In 3,5 Wochen geht's auch dort hin.
 Nur mit solchen Fänge werde ich nicht aufwarten
 können  
 Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich find das klasse. Solche Leute mag ich 
Wenn Frau mich ließe würde ich auch wegen einer Nacht Brandungsangeln runterfahren 

Versteh Dario schon, das ist für uns Heimat!!

Strumpfi keine Sorge. Wir werden auch fangen! Noch 3 Wochen *supermegafreu*


----------



## JasonP (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Absolut klasse der Bericht #6

Und Petri zu dem schönen Fisch


----------



## Strumbi (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Strumpfi keine Sorge. Wir werden auch fangen! Noch 3 Wochen *supermegafreu*[/QUOTE]


krallblei:     meinsch#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin mal recht optimistisch für den Pfingsturlaub. Klar, Wetter muss passen. Aber letztes Jahr waren da auch Fische da. Ist allgemein keine schlechte Zeit.

Und einen Thun brauchst du dir auch wirklich nicht vornehmen oder? Ich nehme mir sowas auch nicht vor, ich hoffe immer nur. 

Und Benny bringt es auf den Punkt. Fühle mich da wohler als hier. Haben ja dort auch eine Wohnung, Freunde, spreche die Sprache mittlerweile ganz gut und das passt einfach. Wenn ich am Meer bin, bin ich glücklich!


----------



## Krallblei (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin voller Hoffnung 

Mai ist saugut für Wölfe.  Vorallem abends/nachts mit Sardine!


----------



## Mett (20. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das hatten wir doch gerade erst ...



Mett schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so ..
> Irgenwann steht ein Umzug ans salzige Wasser an,
> bis die Klimaerwärmung das zu mir bringt kann ich ja nicht abwarten (verzeiht den schwarzen Humor) :q




Von dem Aspekt her natürlich vollstes Verständnis dafür :l


----------



## W-Lahn (22. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr geile Aktion Scorp & Fettes Petri #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Wlan! Deinem Profilbild entnehme ich aber, dass du auch dem Barrakuda fremdgegangen bist, der dort vorher immer war #6

Heute wieder einige Sachen bestellt und morgen muss ich noch mehr ordern. Einen neuen Kescher dann in Spanien noch besorgen. Finde das ganz schön heftig was wir da jedes mal an Geld an den Mann bringen. Wie sieht das bei euch so aus, habt ihr auch so hohe Ausgaben wenn ihr euch Tacklemäßig auf einen Urlaub vorbereitet oder ist das nur bei mir so? Wobei wir natürlich auch zu zweit sind und sehr intensive Angelei betreiben...


----------



## W-Lahn (24. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Danke Wlan! Deinem Profilbild entnehme ich aber, dass du auch dem Barrakuda fremdgegangen bist, der dort vorher immer war #6
> 
> Heute wieder einige Sachen bestellt und morgen muss ich noch mehr ordern. Einen neuen Kescher dann in Spanien noch besorgen. Finde das ganz schön heftig was wir da jedes mal an Geld an den Mann bringen. Wie sieht das bei euch so aus, habt ihr auch so hohe Ausgaben wenn ihr euch Tacklemäßig auf einen Urlaub vorbereitet oder ist das nur bei mir so? Wobei wir natürlich auch zu zweit sind und sehr intensive Angelei betreiben...


Barrakudas bleib ich immer treu  Bin nur letzten Urlaub dem Mittelmeer fremdgegangen, sonst hätte ich die Fänge natürlich hier im Mittelmeer-Thread gepostet :g
Zu deiner Frage: Da ich auch in Deutschland angeln gehe, beschränkt sich meine Tackle Auf-und Nachrüstung nicht nur auf den Urlaub, ich bin eigentlich permanent am ordern |bigeyes


----------



## Snakesfreak (24. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir ist es ähnlich wie bei WLAN...

Man gibt hier schon so viel Geld für Tackle aus, aber wenn der Urlaub kommt, wird wieder neues Zeug bestellt.

Jetzt für den Urlaub in den USA wurde ja auch wieder einiges bestellt


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach echt? Wo warste denn? Hab das glaub ich nicht gesehen, wenn du da irgendwo was geschrieben hast. 

Wir angeln ja nur in Spanien, das ist ja auch schon genug. Gerade wieder Kaufrausch und bei pecheur, shimreels und noch einem Shop bestellt. Ein neuen Kescher benötigen wir auch noch...


----------



## W-Lahn (24. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ach echt? Wo warste denn? Hab das glaub ich nicht gesehen, wenn du da irgendwo was geschrieben hast.



Ich war im Oktober auf den ABC-Inseln (Karibik), hab aber   keinen Reisebericht verfasst. Falls trotz Off-Topic Interesse besteht, kann ich natürlich ein paar Bilder posten...


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast kannst du ja mal einen Thread aufmachen und ein paar Bilder raushauen. Kommt sicher gut |rolleyes


----------



## Krallblei (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf jedenfall:m:m:m


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Finde ich auch cool, wenn du ein paar Fotos postest


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du kannst z.B. auch einfach in deinem Anglerboard-Profil ein Album erstellen. Dann musst du nicht groß was schreiben


----------



## W-Lahn (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Finde ich auch cool, wenn du ein paar Fotos postest




  Ich hab in meinem  Album ein paar Bilder aus der Karibik hochgeladen. Der Urlaub war kein reiner Angel-Urlaub da ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs war(tägliche Angelzeit etwa eine Stunde). Das Spinnfischen vom Ufer war ein kurzweiliger und artenreicher Spaß, die häufigsten Fänge waren Trevallies. Bezüglich Mittelmeer/Extrem klares Wasser  und Learnings kann ich folgendes beisteuern bzw. bestätigen:
  Blinker wurden völlig ignoriert!
  (Dünne) Stahlvorfächer sind weniger abschreckend als gedacht!
  Gruß W-Lahn


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sind ja echt ein paar tolle Fische dabei! Finde das Bild mit dem Baum echt schön!

Welche SG Roadrunner hast du gefischt? Die -80g?


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Fische, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! Die Jacks sind schon ordentlich, gehen bestimmt gut ab!


----------



## glavoc (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

W-Lahn - auch ich hab mir grad dein Album angeschaut - Wow, super schöne Fische in prächtiger Kulisse - Petri! Und gute Stücke dabei!!
Hattest sicher deinen Spaß  . Sind alle vom Ufer aus? Das ist mMn das schöne beim Spinnfischen: kurz und knackig (bist nur kurz weg^^ und belastest die Beziehung nicht allzu sehr, kommst aber als Angler auch nicht zu kurz)  !
lg


----------



## W-Lahn (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Sind ja echt ein paar tolle Fische dabei! Finde das Bild mit dem Baum echt schön! Welche SG Roadrunner hast du gefischt? Die -80g?


  SetUp: 
  Savage Gear Roadrunner  20-80g 
  Ryobi Arctica 3000 & Power Pro 0,13mm


scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Schöne Fische, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! Die Jacks sind schon ordentlich, gehen bestimmt gut ab!


  Danke! Die Trevallies haben an der Kombi ordentlich Radau gemacht, ist schon abgefahren wie die einschlagen  und innerhalb weniger Sekunden die halbe Rolle abspulen (bei hart eingestellter Bremse!) 


glavoc schrieb:


> Sind alle vom Ufer aus? ! lg


  Petri Dank! Ja, alles vom Ufer!


----------



## Krallblei (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau da hast gut gefangen. Könnte ich in Ãgypten auch gebrauchen 

Ende nächster Woche geht es endlich wieder nach Spanien! 

Die Ruten hüpfen schon im Wohnwagen


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Blinker wurden völlig ignoriert!


.......
Ja Benny dann mal los! 
......


----------



## Krallblei (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Blinker in Spanien no way.

Aber versuche es


----------



## Köfi83 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Echt schöner Bericht und Petri zu dem Klasse Fisch|bigeyes

 Sagt mal ihr kennt euch doch aus. Hoffe ich krieg jetzt keine auf den Deckel???? falscher Tread.

 Gibt es Reisemöglichkeiten was das Spinnfischen vom Ufer oder Bot aus angeht wenn der Familienurlaub im Vordergrund stehen soll.

 Ich habe leider erst nächstes Jahr vor, in einer Region Urlaub zu machen, wo ich eben dem Spinnfischen nachgehen kann.
 Aber natürlich muss ein ordentliches Hotel mit Pool für Frau und Kinder vorhanden sein. Und es muss warm sein am besten so im Juni zwischen Sommer und Pfingstferien.

 Gerne per PN an mich.

 bitte verzeiht das ich hier Frage.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Mett (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@W-LAHN

Petri zu den schönen Fängen

Was ist das denn auf Bild 15 und 18 für ein Fisch ?


----------



## Mett (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp

Ja einkaufen könnte ich auch wie ein Irrer ...
Ich versuche mich aber zurück zu halten da ich ja nur 2 mal im Jahr am Meer zum angeln bin und Süsswasser so gar nicht mein Fall ist.

Trotzdem will man ja immer wieder was neues versuchen, 
Bootsschein soll auch mal her, es gibt einfach viel zu viel Möglichkeiten |uhoh:


----------



## Krallblei (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bild 18 Barracuda
Bild 15 Eidechsenfisch alias Plagefisch ......*insider*


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie Benny schon Ende nächster Woche? Wie die Zeit verfliegt....

Du mit deinen Blinkern.... du bist wirklich der einzige der das macht, oder? 

@Wlan Das ist doch genau was Angler begehrt, das mal die Bremse schreit  Es macht auf mich den Eindruck, als ob du dann auch mit genau dem richtigen Tackle gefischt hast. Nicht zu schwach, aber schwach genug um Spaß zu haben! So soll es sein! 

@Mario Ohne dass ich dir jetzt dolle was empfehlen kann: Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum bei so vielen Leuten die im SOMMER ans MEER fahren dann der Pool so wichtig ist?! Ich hab ihn noch nie vermisst. Okay vielleicht abhängig vom Alter der Kinder. Aber Meer find ich viiiel schöner 

Ich hab tatsächlich jetzt auch recht viel zu kaufen gehabt. Es summiert sich alles und Glaze hab ich auch noch nicht bestellt. Die sind mir momentan noch zu teuer. Aber dann hier ein paar neue Jigs, da ein paar neue Jigs und ruck zuck ist die Kohle weg. Aber immerhin Vorfreude. 
Ich brauch noch nen neuen Kescher, ohne brauch ich mit Benny garnicht angeln gehen sonst fallen die Blues alle wieder rein


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola Companeros
  Die gute Wetterphase  hat leider nicht gehalten ,überhaupt nicht,ganz im Gegenteil. :r

  Eigentlich wollte ich morgen los nach Spanien.Erstmal eine Woche zum  Laguna Camping bei Empuria.Mein Boot ins Wasser lassen , schon mal sehn was die Fische so machen ,  bisschen rumschaukeln um seefest zu werden und relaxen.So wars gedacht.Das Geht jetzt leider nicht.Guckt ihr die Vorhersage für Empuriabrava bei eltiempo oder Wetteronline.Dann wisst ihr warum das so ist.Keine Chance. #q

  Zur Zeit wird bei uns in D und auch in Spanien anscheinend der Winter nachgeholt.
  Nicht das mich das besonders wundert.Die letzten Jahre bin ich immer etwas später  zur Rosas Bucht gefahren ,so ab Mitte Mai etwa.Und  die Worte Wonnemonat oder mildes laues Mittelmeerfeeling fallen mir da nicht zu ein.Eher so Tramuntanamonat ,rau , kühl und sehr wechselhaft war es in den letzten Jahren im Mai.Vor so 20-25 Jahren waren wir auch schonmal regelmäßig im Mai in Südfrankreich +Nordspanien unterwegs.Da wars anders ,recht stabil frühsommerlich könnte man es nennen.Hat sich irgendwie geändert,ob das natürliche Schwankungen sind ,keine Ahnung.Fällt jedenfalls auf. 
Also diesmal „same procedure as last year“.
  Muss also  Plan B her.Evtl etwas später und gleich weiter südlicher fahren ,mal sehn.
  Danach soll es weitergehen zum Ebro .Eine Woche Hochseefischen mit Ron (tunahunter) vor dem Ebrodelta.
  Drückt mir bitte die Daumen ,dass es zumindest bis dahin besser wird.Weil das wäre echt bitter ,wenn diese Tour dem Wetter zum Opfer fallen würde.Wenn wir nicht aufs Meer könnten , müssten wir die dicken Schleimdinger aus dem Ebro ziehen . |uhoh:
  Dann gehts wieder zurück zur Rosas Bucht.Zum glück habe ich ja ein paar Wochen .
  Die erste Zeit werde ich kein internet haben oder nur schlechte Verbindung.Ich berichte dann bei Gelegenheit wie es war.
Tl Dieter


----------



## Krallblei (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter fährst einfach nächste Woche mit uns 

Hoffe auch auf gutes Wetter. .schaun wir mal


----------



## W-Lahn (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @Wlan Das ist doch genau was Angler begehrt, das mal die Bremse schreit  Es macht auf mich den Eindruck, als ob du dann auch mit genau dem richtigen Tackle gefischt hast. Nicht zu schwach, aber schwach genug um Spaß zu haben! So soll es sein!


Exakt, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen #6


----------



## W-Lahn (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Bild 18 Barracuda
> Bild 15 Eidechsenfisch alias Plagefisch ......*insider*



Irgendwann war ich auch genervt von den "Grundeln der Karibik" :q Hab  festgestellt dass die nur in relativ flachen und strukturreichen Bereichen beißen, im Freiwasser kann man sie bequem umgehen...


----------



## Krallblei (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genau so kenne ich die Biester. An manchen Tagen die üble Plage.
Denen darfst nicht ins Maul langen.  Den Finger bekommst nicht mehr raus


----------



## Köfi83 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi zusammen,

hab nochmal ne Frage an die erfahrenen.
Ich bin im Juni auf Rhodos, Spinnrute mitnehmen oder nicht und wenn ja, muss da was beachten werden zwecks Angelverbote, gibt es da auch Angelkarten die erworben werden müssen?

Gruß Mario


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter du hast zu hohe Erwartungen mMn. Hier 2 Grad in Spanien 20 und das ist nicht gut genug? Das ist ja auch kein Tropenland. 

Ich werde um Pfingsten rum fahren, mache das Wetter was es wolle  Irgendwas geht immer! Und alleine ein bisschen am Meer sein ist schon gut!


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny ,ich denke wir sehen uns zu Pfingsten.Aber bis dahin warten mag ich nicht.Wahrscheinlich fahren wir übermorgen los ,wohin genau #c
W-lahn ,ich habe mir grad deine Bilder angesehn.Für Karibik vom Ufer nicht schlecht.
Vor ein paar Jahren war ich auf Jamaika.Mit fischen hatte das nicht geklappt .Wo man mit einheimischen Fischern hätte rausfahren können gab es keine Unterkünfte.Und vom Ufer hatte ich garnicht probiert.
Viele Jungs dort hatten keinen Job und sind geschnorchelt+ spearfischen und haben die Riffe leergeschossen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ähh Dario,das hat sich grad überschnitten.
20 Grad nehm ich sofort,bischen weniger tuts auch,ich bin da echt nicht so pingelig.Aber bei Regen ~13 grad +Trami danach mag ich nicht raus mit meinem Böötchen.


----------



## glavoc (26. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi in die Runde,


t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Aber bei Regen ~13 grad +Trami danach mag ich nicht raus mit meinem Böötchen.


#6Ja das ist auch vernünftig. Allein, wenn nur der AB verreckt...so aufm kl. Gummiboot.
Aber auch dieser Kälteeinbruch aus der Arktis geht vorbei. 
Danach wird es sicher besser!:m:m

@ Köfi83 - Uferangeln ist wohl frei in GR?:q ^^ - freue dich! Hast auch nicht das gerenne mit den Behörden. In GR war ich leider noch nie

Ja Krallblei zieht wohl als einziger Blinker durch das salzige Blau - Reschpäkt!
#h und allen, vor allem Dieter dicke Petris!!


----------



## Krallblei (27. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zieht mich doch auf#t

Ich fische nur in Ägypten mit Blinker|kopfkrat

Ps : Dieter wir sind direkt am Strand vorne.
Gute Fahrt und viel Glück! !!


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ja, immerhin hast du wohl als einziger damit gefangen! Das meinte ich mit meinem ver*schwabe*ltem "Räschpeckdd" - woisch?
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Trami= Sonne. 
Jaja Jürgen ist auch grad nur am meckern, ABER es ist besser als hier! 
Ich fahr den 13.5. wohl und dann Palofishing. Dieter wir sehen uns aufm Wasser.

Benny ich hab sogar mit Blinkern im Mittelmeer angefangen. Hab sogar was gefangen #6 Aber überzeugen tuts mich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Strumbi (27. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi  Scorp

 wink uns mal wenn benny und ich an  der Muga Mündung 
 fischen  (ab 14.05....)#h#h#h
 Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (27. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

13. Hört sich an. Wir fahren 17. zurück.  Ich  bin zur Stelle falls du wieder bisschen Glück brauchst


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin dann mal weg #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gute Fahrt Dieter! Und viel Erfolg am Ebro!!! Mach uns Stolz 

Jau Benny wir werden schon was rausholen! Ich bin zuversichtlich. Deinen ersten Blue


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine ersten Pakete sind eingetrudelt. Werd schon ganz wuschig!Es juckt in den Fingern, noch zwei Wochen! 

Mai sollte gut für Palometta und Bluefish sein. Stand jetzt sind auch noch einige Thunfischgruppen vor Ort. Das wär auch nochmal sexy. Neue Popper sind schon da. 
Heute kommt noch ein neuer Kescher und gekommen sind auch schon einige Jigs und Sandeels. :m

BTW: Nicht mehr allzu weit von 4k Beiträgen entfernt. Hätte ich nie gedacht


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Glück euch allen!

Bis in 3 Wochen!


----------



## Franz_x (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Dario,

bei mir geht es ja morgen los. In welcher Tiefe fischt ihr denn auf Palometta und Blue? Blue habe ich bis jetzt - bis auf eine Ausnahme - immer nur nachts als Beifang beim Wolffischen gefangen.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erstmal von meiner Seite gute Reise und schönen Urlaub. 

Bei Palometta / Blue kannst du das leider nicht so pauschal sagen. Es gibt nicht die eine Tiefe, davon hängt es schlichtweg nicht ab. Mal stehen sie flach, mal tief, mal hier mal dort. Flussmündungen sind prinzipiell eine gute Stelle. 
Ist bei uns anscheinend auch sehr Jahreszeitenabhängig wo sie stehen. Ist kein einfacher Fisch, es gilt viel zu probieren und zu lernen. Manchmal hat man Glück und sieht die Flossenspitzen der Palos aus dem Wasser gucken. Aber auch da heißt das nicht, dass etwas beißt!! 
Die Devise ist tatsächlich Strecke machen und das möglichst mit natürlichen Ködern. Kunstköder sind nochmal ne ganze Ecke schwieriger!


----------



## Krallblei (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch 5 Tage dann Abfahrt. 
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Normalerweise gebe ich nicht viel auf Wettervorhersagen, aber wenn ich gucke könnte ich kotzen.

:c:c


----------



## Strumbi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi,

 noch 12 Tage......................
 Da ändert  bzw. verschiebt sich bestimmt noch das 
 Wetter.  Viell. könnte ich...........   #q
 Gruß Strumbi


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das wird schon werden. Spätestens mit mir kommt das gute Wetter zurück! 
Ich hab schon Bock! 
Das hier war zum Beispiel vor einem Jahr drin, am 1.6., meinem Geburtstag. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke_Sp0V-8XY

ABER wir haben da eine schwierige Fischerei erlebt. Haben sehr viel gefischt und nur einen Tag was gefangen.


----------



## Riesengrundel (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Kroatien war meine Ausbeute im Norden relativ spärlich zu den erfreulichen Gelegenheitsfängen zählten Hornhechte, Meeräschen und ein aal (Conger) und Stöcker. 
Was man immer und gut fangen konnte zumindest im April und Mai waren Tintenfische verschiedene Meerbrassen (alle im Bereich 12- 32 cm) und Schriftbarsche ab und an geht auch ein Petermännchen an den Haken ( Obacht beim fischen über Sand am Mittelmeer keine Seltenheit) von denen man sich nicht den Urlaub verderben lassen sollte (sie schmecken gegrillt echt gut).
Ich sehne mich auch mal wieder nach dem Angeln am Erbo


----------



## Mett (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage an diejenigen die den "Black Minnow" verwenden.
> Verwendet ihr den vom Boot aus oder ist hier auch jemand der die "Shore" Variante vom Ufer benutzt ?



Da gerade wieder ein wenig mehr aktivität hier ist werfe ich die Frage nochmal in den Raum.

Kann man den Black Minnow (OFF Shore version) auch vom Ufer erfolgreich verwenden oder muss ich hier die "Shore" Variante nehmen ?
(welche ich aber nirgends zur Bestellung nach Österreich finde)


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Prinzipiell natürlich möglich, wenns aber sehr flach ist kratzt man viel über den Boden. Ist auch ne Frage wofür du es anwenden willst.


----------



## Franz_x (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

bei mir scheitert es derzeit an der Beschaffung von Köderfischen....Meeräschen sind nicht zu finden und Sardinen gibt es nicht zu kaufen #q. 
Am Dienstag Abend war ich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Zwei Fehlbisse und ein WoBa Nachläufer mit gut 80cm |gr:. Habe hier noch nie so einen großen WoBa gesehen - konnte die halbe Nacht nicht schlafen.
Gestern dann mit Mühe und Not einen Köderfisch gefangen und nachts damit einen kleinen Cuda mit ca. 65 cm gefangen.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Krallblei (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na wenigstens etwas!
Wo bist du grad?

Jungs, Mädels ich mag los.! Übermorgen Abfahrt nach Katalonien!


----------



## Blinky the Fish (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sers,

ich bin froh so viele Urlaubsangler gefunden zu haben.

Auch unser Familienurlaub geht nach 4 Jahres Abstinenz wieder mit Angelausrüstung nach Empuriabrava ans Mittelmeer.

Vor 4 Jahren habe ich hauptsächlich im Muga-Delta und weiter Flußaufwärts geangelt. Als Köder verwendete ich zuerst zerstoßene Schnecken die überall am Flußufer zu finden waren später dann die im Angelladen käuflich erwerblichen bissigen Ringelwürmer. Hierbei waren die Würmer leicht fängiger. Gefangen habe ich in guten mengen Doraden bis 25 cm sowie etwas kleinere andere Meerbrassenarten. Aale waren auch öfters dabei (beim Kauf der Lizenz wurde ein Fangverbot nicht erwähnt#c). Den in der Muga in Massen auftretenden Meeräschen hatte ich damals nicht nachgestellt was ich dieses mal nachholen werde. In 2 Wochen Urlaub konnte so an 4 Abenden von vier Personen Fisch satt gegessen werden und das bei lediglich 2 mitgebrachten Angeln (ein größerer Aal ist unwissender Weise auch in unseren Mägen gelandet).

Für dieses Jahr suche ich nach anderen Angelplätzen um vom Ufer aus auf Wolfbarsch, Makrelen, Hornhecht, Bonitos zu angeln. Habe leider keinen Bootsführerschein und keinen Plan ab Boote mit niedriegen PS-Motoren (bis 5 PS) gemietet bzw. dann auch ohne Schein gefahren werden können.

Wäre für Tipps Dankbar.

Allen vorher in Urlaub fahrenden wünsche ich viel Erfolg und gute Erholung.


----------



## Krallblei (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallloo!

Erste Frage wann geht ihr?

Wolfsbarsch geht jeden morgen kurz nach Sonnenaufgang an der Mündung. Allerdings nur wenn Wasser aus der Muga läuft und bisschen Wellen da sind.
Beim Spinnfischen mit sehr kleinen silbernen Wobblern.
Abends gehen die grossen auf Sardine auf Grund.

Bonito und Hornhecht wirst am Strand nicht finden dafür benötigt man ein Boot und die Richtige Jahreszeit. 

Vieles ist kompliziert und meist hängt die Angellei von der Muga ab.

Wir fahren morgen nach Empuria..Werde natürlich ausführlich berichten.

Gruss


----------



## Blinky the Fish (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Krallblei.

Wir fahren mitte Juli. Bestimmt bist du nun schon unterwegs. Hoffe das Wetter wird für dich noch etwas besser. Kannst ja schreiben wenn du wieder zurück bist.#h


----------



## Mett (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Mett*
> 
> 
> ...





scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell natürlich möglich, wenns aber sehr flach ist kratzt man viel über den Boden. Ist auch ne Frage wofür du es anwenden willst.




Also mein Spot ist an einer Landspitze steil abfallend auf 10 Meter am Ufer und geht dann noch etwas flacher weiter in die Tiefe bis ca. 30 Meter.
Ich dachte daran den Black Minnow zu verwenden um mehr in die Tiefe zu kommen. Im Hochsommer stehen die Fische ja dann doch meistens tiefer.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi !

Als fleißiger Mitleser wollte ich auch mal einen Beitrag zusteuern .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95Jgy-wY_GM

Das Ganze spielt sich wohl in der Adria ab zur Zeit fangen die fast jeden Tag 4-8 Fische !! Auch mal googeln : Andys Wallercamp  Da gibts auch Infos...

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Also mein Spot ist an einer Landspitze steil abfallend auf 10 Meter am Ufer und geht dann noch etwas flacher weiter in die Tiefe bis ca. 30 Meter.
> Ich dachte daran den Black Minnow zu verwenden um mehr in die Tiefe zu kommen. Im Hochsommer stehen die Fische ja dann doch meistens tiefer.



Hallo Mett, ich habe den gleichen Plan. Habe mir BM's in 120mm besorgt, 25gr.
Es gibt da ne 3er Kombo, noch Esatzschwänze da zu fertig.

Wasser geht bei mir bis 12m runter, ich denke da kann man schon mal Gummifisch ausprobieren.

vg


----------



## Mett (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Mett, ich habe den gleichen Plan. Habe mir BM's in 120mm besorgt, 25gr.
> Es gibt da ne 3er Kombo, noch Esatzschwänze da zu fertig.
> 
> Wasser geht bei mir bis 12m runter, ich denke da kann man schon mal Gummifisch ausprobieren.
> ...



Ahh sehr gut, gleiche Idee :vik:
Hast du dir die Shore oder OFF Shore Variante besorgt ?
Wenn Shore, wo hast du die bekommen ?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Mett, habe die Offshore Variante 120mm 25gr. 
Habe die aus ebay ein Shop in England oder einer in Guernsey (dauert ca. 14 Tage).
VG.


----------



## Mett (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin mir ein wenig unsicher was die OFF Shore BM angeht, 
bei der Shore Version scheint die Befestigungsöse doch um ein gutes Stück weiter vorne zu sein.

|kopfkrat jetzt war ich gerade auf der Herstellerseite und es gibt nur noch BM in verschiedenen Größen aber keine Shore oder OFF Shore Varianten.
Somit hat sich mein Problem scheinbar selbst gelöst. |kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Musst das Zeug einzeln kaufen. Gibt auch nicht nur Shore und Offshore, sondern auch noch Shallow und Deep. 

Aber ein Fisch der in 10m Tiefe auf dem Grund liegt (was er sowieso nicht tut) der sieht deinen Köder schon


----------



## Krallblei (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Catalunya fischen noch unmöglich! "Herbststurm"


----------



## hans albers (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> "Herbststurm"


nanu ....das ist ja mal andersrum ...|kopfkrat ??

hier oben bei uns das schönste frühlingswetter.


wünsche euch natürlich möglichst schnell wetterbesserung
(aber schickt es nicht zu uns...)


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Als fleißiger Mitleser wollte ich auch mal einen Beitrag zusteuern .....
> 
> ...



Jaja Black Minnow Power. Ist schon eine irre Aktion und der Fisch wirklich ansehnlich. So einen großen Thun hatte ich noch nicht  Aber irgendwie auch ziemlich bescheuert vom Kayak


----------



## Mett (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und nun die Fragen aller Fragen zum BM, dann gebe ich auch wieder Ruhe damit 

WO kauft ihr die BM ein ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Manchmal bei pecheur.com oder bei meinem Dealer in Spanien jjpescasport.com


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch als Ergänzung: Der Crazy Sandeel ist auch ziemlich sexy. Besonders für Uferangelei. Hat ein gutes Gewicht zum Werfen und funktioniert. 

Am Donnerstag Abend geht es los. Kann garnicht glauben dass es nur noch 2 Tage sind. 
Bin mal gespannt wie wir es angehen können. Das schlechte Wetter soll ja jetzt abziehen. 
Die Optionen sind eigentlich ganz nett: 
-Trolling auf Palometta/Bluefish
- evtl. Livebaiten auf Zahnbrasse, das testen wir vielleicht nochmal aus. Hängt von den Livebaits ab. Bin nicht allzu zuversichtlich, wenn das Wasser trüb ist. 
-evtl. gibt es auch Thunfische zu fangen, das wäre auch nochmal nice. Am Wochenende waren wohl recht viele weiter im Süden unterwegs. Aber vor allem hier gilt: das lässt sich nicht vorhersagen! 

Bin schon heiß! Wenigstens sehe ich Krallbleibenny mal wieder


----------



## Franz_x (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei Dir geht es los und bei mir schon fast wieder zurück, nur noch bis Montag....:c
Bin gar nicht so oft am Wasser gewesen, aber wenn, dann lief auch was - Sarago, Polpo und Cuda. Dafür, dass ich meist nur gute zwei Stunden am Wasser bin, klappt es recht gut. Heute war Cuda-Abend. Konnte zwar nur einen mit knapp 80 cm haken, aber dafür hatte ich viele Nachläufer und kurze Anstupser. Die Sardine auf Grund brachte heute keinen Biss, sonst war es eher umgedreht. Schön langsam sind auch mehr Meeräschen zu sehen.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Mett (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Neid zerfrisst mich .... #t


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Und nun die Fragen aller Fragen zum BM, dann gebe ich auch wieder Ruhe damit
> 
> WO kauft ihr die BM ein ?



hatte ich dir schon geschrieben, das ist so mit versandkosten das günstigste. musst auf europaweit gehen. vor allem finde ich die 3er kombo gelungen.
vg


----------



## Mett (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> hatte ich dir schon geschrieben, das ist so mit versandkosten das günstigste. musst auf europaweit gehen. vor allem finde ich die 3er kombo gelungen.
> vg



sry das hab ich entweder schon wieder vergessen oder total überlesen


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir haben nun schon über 4000Beiträge und somit sicher eine gewaltige Ansammlung an Informationen und Berichten. Weiter so!


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gratulation zu über 4000 Beiträgen!


----------



## Franz_x (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön, man sollte sich auch immer mal den Spaß machen und die ersten Seiten "von damals" lesen - klasse Entwicklung, die da gemacht wurde!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## marcus7 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gefangen in der Türkei vom Hotelstrand auf Brot.

War wirklich lecker


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@marcus: Petri, Schaut wirklich lecker aus #6

@all: Auf Malle wurde ein Blauhai im Hafenbecken gesichtet :g


http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/bild-auf-malle/hai-mallorca-45790424.bild.html


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

i Adios amigos !

Bild sprach zuerst mit den Toten. Bei uns in la escala wohnte wochenlang ein 2m Thunfisch


----------



## Nacktangler (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sieht lecker aus, marcus7, ich tippe mal auf goldstriemen?


----------



## marcus7 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> sieht lecker aus, marcus7, ich tippe mal auf goldstriemen?



Also es waren Gabelmakrelen und eine Art Meerbrassen silbrige Färbung mit einem schwarzen Punkt auf der Schwanzwurzel. Beides lecker, aber die Meerbrassen noch einen Tick leckerer, sicher kann hier jemand die genaue Art nennen?
Gruß


----------



## Trickyfisher (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"Meerbrassen silbrige Färbung mit einem schwarzen Punkt auf der Schwanzwurzel", würde mal auf eine Brandbrasse tippen.


----------



## Nacktangler (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

oder diplodus sargus?

Habe mir eingebildet noch Reste von gelben Streifen auf dem Bild erkannt zu haben, aber das kann auch täuschen


----------



## Köfi83 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen,

 in 1 1/2 Wochen geht es nach Rhodos dort werde ich als unerfahrener Meeresspinnfischer vom Ufer aus mein Glück versuchen.
 Werde denke ich nur 3-4 mal zum fischen kommen, Familienurlaub.
 Aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, wobei ich mir nicht zu viel erwarte, da ich wie gesagt das erste mal am Meer Spinnfische.
 Werde berichten falls es was zu berichten gibt.

 Noch eine Frage an die erfahrenen, gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht von Fischen im Mittelmeer mit Bildern? Ich konnte im netz nichts brauchbares finden.

 Vielen Dank.#6

 Köfi


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da gibt es zu viele Arten... am besten schaust du dir DIE paar Arten an, die man besser nicht anpackt.

 - Petermännchen
 - Steinfisch / Seeskorpion
 - Kugelfisch (soll neuerdings das Mittelmeer heim suchen).


----------



## Köfi83 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke dir, die sind mir bekannt und das sollte ich noch hin bekommen#6


----------



## Strumbi (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo
 So nun ists auch bei mir soweit.......morgen früh geht's nach 
 Empuriabrava.  Mit Benny werd ichs mal am Sonntag auf die 
 Wölfe versuchen........
 Viele Gruesse  Strumbi


----------



## Mett (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in 1 1/2 Wochen geht es nach Rhodos dort werde ich als unerfahrener Meeresspinnfischer vom Ufer aus mein Glück versuchen.
> Werde denke ich nur 3-4 mal zum fischen kommen, Familienurlaub.
> ...



Ich kann nur jedem das Buch "Angeln im Mittelmeer" von Jürgen Oeder empfehlen.
Wurde hier irgendwo im Forum schon mal lobend erwähnt und kann ich auch als Uferangler schwer empfehlen.
Viele hilfreiche Tipps und gute Artenbeschreibung !


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem das Buch "Angeln im Mittelmeer" von Jürgen Oeder empfehlen.
> Wurde hier irgendwo im Forum schon mal lobend erwähnt und kann ich auch als Uferangler schwer empfehlen.
> Viele hilfreiche Tipps und gute Artenbeschreibung !



Die wichtigsten Arten sind drinn.

#6#6#6#6


----------



## glavoc (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönen Abend,
zurück vom Kurztrip! In Kürze: es ist & war für die Jahreszeit noch zu kalt da draußen auf`m kl. Felsen um gute Fänge zu machen. Fing auch zum ersten Mal mehr AJ`s (natürlich kleene) als Wölfe... leider wurden zwei zu hart verrissen/verletzt (Assisthook einmal & 2 dicke Drillinge in der Seite beim zweiten) und ein wieder freilassen wäre völlig Sinn-frei gewesen. Zwei gab ich Poseidon jedoch wenigstens wieder lebensfähig zurück.
Bei den Wölfen trennte ich zwei Liebespaare entzwei. Einen dritten fing ich kurz vor Schluss.
Shorejigging gefällt .
In wenigen Wochen bin ich wieder da - da werde ich mehr fangen. Eigentlich wollte ich heuer noch genau fünf Wölfe mehr fangen...hat nicht geklappt, na dann halt beim näxtem Mal.
Alles wie immer vom Ufer.
lg
#h


----------



## glavoc (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch mehr Meer^^:


----------



## glavoc (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und noch zwei für Mett:
wobei ich vermutl. einen Wolf "versemmelt" habe... der hat den Gummikörper über den Haken gefaltet..Pech gehabt. Die blöden Vieher schnappen halt oft von hinten...Achte auch auf ständig gespannte Leine ab dem auftreffen auf der Meeresoberfläche!
PS. hab hier die Offshore Variante mit ca. 9 cm und 20 g WG (?)...Gekauft unten vor Ort.
lg


----------



## glavoc (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Am Dienstag Abend war ich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Zwei Fehlbisse und ein WoBa Nachläufer mit gut 80cm |gr:. Habe hier noch nie so einen großen WoBa gesehen - konnte die halbe Nacht nicht schlafen.
> Gestern dann mit Mühe und Not einen Köderfisch gefangen und nachts damit einen kleinen Cuda mit ca. 65 cm gefangen.
> 
> Grüße
> Franz



Petri Franz, gerade nachgelesen - Wow 80 cm !!! Das sind mehr als 8 kg Wolfsmasse....jetzt habe_* ich*_ schlaflose Nächte^^
lg
#h


----------



## Franz_x (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Glovoc,

Petri zu Deinen Fängen. Bei mir hat es diesmal mit WoBa nicht geklappt. Am Dienstag geht es heim und ich glaube nicht, dass ich nochmal losziehen werde. Ich habe aber auch den Eindruck, dass die Größen- Mengenverteilung in unseren Revieren unterschiedlich ist. Bei mir liegt die Durchschnittsgröße zwischen 50 und 60 cm, mein Größter hatte 68 cm - unter 40 habe ich noch gar keinen gefangen. Nachläufer mit 70+ habe ich immer wieder mal.....Aber ich fange halt nur 1-3 Wölfe im Jahr und bin i.d.R. im Frühling und Herbst für je zwei Wochen vor Ort. Wobei ich aber auch nicht so der Hardcore-Angler bin und meist nur für zwei Stunden und das nicht jeden Abend am Wasser bin. Leider werden bei mir die Cudas immer mehr. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es immer schwerer wird andere Räuber vom Ufer an den Haken zu bekommen. Diese Woche war es fast wie im Forellen-Puff, aber nur kleine zwischen 60 und knapp 80cm.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Glavoc: Fettes Petri!


----------



## glavoc (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch den Eindruck, dass die Größen- Mengenverteilung in unseren Revieren unterschiedlich ist. Bei mir liegt die Durchschnittsgröße zwischen 50 und 60 cm, mein Größter hatte 68 cm - unter 40 habe ich noch gar keinen gefangen. Nachläufer mit 70+ habe ich immer wieder mal.....
> 
> 
> Tja Franz, im Vergleich dazu beangel ich hier bei mir, den Wölfe-Kindergarten...60 cm sind hier schon Kapital! Manchmal fange ich sogar Winzlinge (trotz großer Wobbler). Die jetzt hatten so um die 40zig... selten wird einer mit 70zig gesehen & diese sind dann doch sehr, sehr schlau
> ...



Grüßle vom glavoc und ein Petri Dank! an W-Lahn|wavey:


----------



## hans albers (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

petri zu den fängen,

und das alles mit der spinnrute...respekt!

was genau sind cudas ??

baracudas??


----------



## glavoc (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Hans - Richtig ! Cudas ist die Abkürzung von Barracudas:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrakudas
#h


----------



## hans albers (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ah si klaro.. einfach abgekürzt...|rolleyes


----------



## Köfi83 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sagt mal gibt es im Netz irgendwo eine Tiefenkarte von Rhodos?
Kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen?

Gruß Mario


----------



## ChrisHH (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://webapp.navionics.com/#@7&key=s`i{EqqnhD

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Köfi83 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke dir


----------



## Krallblei (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola amigos

9 Tage Costa Brava waren ein Desaster!

Wetter und Angeltechnisch.


Positiv einzig. Dieter zweimal getroffen. Mit Dario schleppen gewesen und User Strumbi kennengelernt. 

Frau hat das Spinnfischen für sich entdeckt.

Mehr brauch ich nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hola amigos
> 
> 9 Tage Costa Brava waren ein Desaster!
> 
> ...




Schade, hört sich nicht gut an! Ging garnichts?


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri HAI #6! Sehr geiles Tier |bigeyes!


----------



## glavoc (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Frau hat das Spinnfischen für sich entdeckt.



Hallo Benny! 
Welcome Home. Wünschte die meine Holde würde es deiner gleichtun!#6 Stattdessen geht`s ins Cafe oder Boutique oder, oder....|uhoh:
Also so schlecht war dein Urlaub mMn nicht...:q
...
Zurück zum Thema:
Hatte sich ja aus den letzten Posts hier angedeutet...immer noch sehr kalt, Wetter eher wie April statt wie im Mai & am Ufer herrscht gähnende Langweile...zudem teilweise tagelanger Dauerregen. Ging mir recht ähnlich und auch ich bin dieses Mal nicht zufrieden heimgefahren. 
Hoffe die Bootfraktion konnte in der Tiefe/Draussen was fangen..zumindest war unser Inselcrack mit seiner "Gajeta" 
täglich draussen..macht er ja auch nicht wenn er nix fängt...
Nächstes Mal fangen wir alle besser
lg
#h

*Chorche*
Petri zum Hai^^  - hast alles richtig gemacht! Sind bei uns gesetzl. geschützt und geschmacklich wirklich keine Offenbarung ! (Mal ganz ab vom Aufwand die zu verarbeiten).


----------



## destoval (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zum Hai :m

Haie am besten niemals essen.
Die haben so viel Quecksilber in sich das es jegliche Grenzwerte sprengt #t


----------



## hans albers (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> etwa 25cm langen Wolfsbarsch,



der hätte dann aber auch wieder baden können...|rolleyes


zum hai:
alter schwede... , und das an dem gerät !!
gut , dass er wieder schwimmt.
der drill war bestimmt nicht ohne...#t


----------



## Fr33 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zum Hai ! Fängt man auch nicht alle Tage auf nen Kunstköder 

 Mit Gummi wollt ich auch auf Malle was fangen. Aber leider waren die Steine am Boden nicht vom Jiggen und Faulenzen überzeugt. Zu viele Abrisse....


----------



## glavoc (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Fr33 - auf Wölfe fischen die Gummianhänger bei uns Offset oder Weedless an meist Weightlessmontierten Haken mit 1-10g Ruten, oder halt in der Art der BM`s (wenn mensch sich nicht extra ne neue Kombo anschaffen will).
Meist im Hafen, Mole usw. da nur eine geringe Wurfweite möglich..
lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola companeros 
Auch mal ein paar Fischis von mir.Diese Bilder sind vom Ebrodelta.Mal sehen ob das Wifi funzt.
Dario,ich hoffe 40kg sind ok.
Schwierig waren die Bedingungen.Aber Ron ist ein klasse Guide und mein tackle passte auch.
Der Blue sieht groß aus,war es aber nicht.Der Bft sieht klein aus,hatte aber an die 40kg und hat mich echt gefordert.
Tl Dieter


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und noch einer von gut 20kg von gestern vom eigenen Schlauchi aus.Schowtime in der Rosasbucht.
Ach so,Releasen ist natürlich strengstens vorgeschrieben,sonst multa ,mucho multa.


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri! #6


----------



## Krallblei (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Pff kaum bin ich weg sind die Fische da


----------



## glavoc (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola Dieter!
Goil die Dinger!! Seeehhhrr Nice!! Endlich mal gescheite Fischbilder hier^^ ...
Dicke Petris dazu!!
weiterhin viel Erfolg & Tl 
grüßle

PS. Rolle ist ne Shimanski Saragosa SW in welcher Stärke/Größe?
PPS. In Kroatien darfst du sowas gar nicht erst anwerfen


----------



## Strumbi (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zu euren faengen.ich bin nicht ueber ne meeraesche v. 45 cm hinausgekommen aus der muga. Woelfe sind keine da.  Heul.... ..gruss strumbi


----------



## Mett (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri ! Sehr schöne Fänge #6


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny,das war wirklich kein gutes Timing.Hier geht richtig die Luzi ab.Alles was Hunger hat frisst sich an Sardinas voll.Sowas habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen.
Und es ist schon wieder passiert.20kg+  Bild habe ich nicht,mein Handy hat nur ein verwackeltes Video gemacht statt Foto.Egal.ohne vorzugreifen,von unserem Themenstarter kommt bestimmt noch was schöneres.
Glavoc,das ist eine Saragosa 10k + Graphit Focus.Bis 40kg ok, darüber hätte ich gern was kernigeres und einen Gurt für die Weichteile.  
Wir fischen hier immer auf Tunnys und Bonitos.die Dicken darf man hier auch nicht anwerfen ,aber was soll man machen wenn die mal einsteigen. |rolleyes 
Euch allen Tl
Bei mir ist erstmal Funkstille,kein wifi


----------



## Krallblei (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter so Gott will komm ich Ende nächster Woche wieder!

So Gott will


----------



## t-dieter26 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Gott will sind se dann noch hier.
So Gott will....ich wünsch es dir,ist geil.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und Bildern.

Das entwickelt sich hier immer mehr.

@t-dieter, gibt es vielleicht noch mehr Infos zum Ebrodelta.
Wo lag das so preislich, wie oft wars du draußen?
Würde mich schon interessieren, hat ja nicht jeder die Möglichkeit mit eigenem Boot.


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie gesagt,ich hatte bei Ron gebucht.(roned.de)kann ich echt empfehlen.
Bei Ron bucht man 5 Tagesausfahrten je etwa 7Stunden innerhalb einer Woche.3-4Angler auf dem Boot je 550 €.Ist ok finde ich.
Ich war auf dem Campingplatz dort ,Ron vermietet auch Unterkünfte.
Leider hatten wir auch extrem schlechtes Wetter.Regen Wind,Wind und Regen.Den ersten Tag mussten wir auf dem Ebro bleiben,zu viel Wind und nur 2kleinere Bluefisch gefangen.2.Tag Totalausfall.3.Tag auf dem Meer aber Regen,Wind,geschneidert.
Ich dachte schon alles wäre verloren.
4.Tag war the best : erstmal Ausfahrt verschoben ,wieder starker Regen.
Dann ging es doch noch raus.Nicht viel Aktivität an der Oberfläche,dann aber doch ein paar Tunas in Wurfweite.Und gleich Strike bei mir.eigentlich war der Tuna sicher,Leine frei.Ist dann aber leider nach kurzer Zeit ausgestiegen ,shit.
Dann erstmal nix mehr.Nachmittags an anderer Stelle doch noch ein paar Tunas oben.Und wieder Strike.turbulente erste Sekunden,der zog gleich rasant unter dem Boot durch.Dann war die Leine wieder frei.Und dann wars richtig Arbeit.Unglaubliche Kraft.
Die letzten beiden Tage brachten nur noch 2 Tunnys von etwa 10kg für meine Kollegen.Für mich nur noch einen Tunny Aussteiger.
Mir wird erst jetzt langsam klar wieviel riesig dickes Anglerschwein ich hatte.
Bei den Bedingungen hätte ich leicht ohne guten Fisch nach Hause fahren können.
Ron hatte aber echt Ausdauer und Kenne.sonst wär das nichts geworden.
Und noch mehr Anglerschwein,dass ich hier auch gleich in eine Tunasause reingerate.unglaublich.
Gestern schon wieder einer, so knapp 20 schätze ich.heute leider Schneider,egal.


----------



## Krallblei (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter schau bitte nächste Woche öfter aufs Telefon.  Konnte echt sein das ich Samstag wieder da bin. Lass mir was übrig!!!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt,ich hatte bei Ron gebucht.(roned.de)kann ich echt empfehlen.
> Bei Ron bucht man 5 Tagesausfahrten je etwa 7Stunden innerhalb einer Woche.3-4Angler auf dem Boot je 550 €.Ist ok finde ich.
> Ich war auf dem Campingplatz dort ,Ron vermietet auch Unterkünfte.
> Leider hatten wir auch extrem schlechtes Wetter.Regen Wind,Wind und Regen.Den ersten Tag mussten wir auf dem Ebro bleiben,zu viel Wind und nur 2kleinere Bluefisch gefangen.2.Tag Totalausfall.3.Tag auf dem Meer aber Regen,Wind,geschneidert.
> ...



hattest du solo gebucht?
so was würde mich sehr interessieren.
was hast du für eine schnur gefischt?
vg
und viel erfolg noch scheint ne gute zeit zu sein bei euch#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@t-dieter.
danke habe mir die webside angesehen ja preis ist o.k. scheint alles hand und fuß zu haben. für jemanden der kein eigenes Boot hat so wie ich top.
Das werde ich mir echt überlegen.
Danke


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin auch wieder heim. War ein schöner Urlaub. Alles dabei, Glück, Pech. Freude, Frust. 
Werde mir die Tage dann Zeit nehmen was zu berichten. 

Zu allen die was gepostet hatten: Tolle Fische. Den Hai von Land find ich ja mal nen Hammer. Toll, dass sowas noch möglich ist.

Was ich auch noch sagen wollte: Cudas gibt es bei uns mehr als alles andere. Beim Schleppen fängt man nix anderes. Cudas cudas cudas. Schlechte Kämpfer aber schmecken ganz gut. 

Benny: Thuna sind nicht planbar. Beißen auch nicht so leicht an wie du dir das vorstellst (glaube ich). Wir können evtl mal die Woche noch schwatzen. Sie wandern mittlerweile die Küste hoch nach Norden war mein Eindruck, aber Donnerstag werd ich nochmal von Pep info bekommen.


----------



## Krallblei (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nachdem letzte Woche und vorletzte Woche in Katalonien nix ging bin ich frustriert!  

Deswegen Attacke! !!!!!

Freitag gehta wieder runter! :m:vik::vik::l:l:l


----------



## Nacktangler (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist die richtige Einstellung! :m:m:m
Bei uns geht es am Montag los, ganz in den Süden von Kroatien. Mich hälts schon seit Wochen kaum mehr, ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich die letzten Tage davor schlafen soll ^^ Ich denke der Besitzer unserer Ferienwohnung wird echt komisch schauen, wenn ich die Koffer in unser Zimmer schmeisse und an ihm vorbei direkt zum Meer renne


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Conger: Ausreichend starkes Vorfach und Rute. Musst den Fisch nach dem Biss sofort vom Grund wegkriegen. Habe mal einen von ca 1m auf ne Wolfsbarschrute gefangen, das war sehr abenteuerlich! 

So ich will euch nicht länger auf meine Berichterstattung warten lassen. Waren aufregende und auch fängige Tage. Aber auch bittere Pleiten, viel Pech hat sich mit unserm Glück gemischt. 

---------------
Donnerstag vor 2 Wochen hatte ich noch lange Uni, aber wo ich die Uni verlassen habe und in Richtung Auto gegangen bin wusste ich schon, dass ich mich auf unsere Fahrt nach Spanien freuen kann! 
Nachdem ich zuhause war, wurden schnell die Sachen ins Auto geworfen und alles vorbereitet um schnellstmöglich die Fahrt über Nacht nach Spanien anzutreten. Da wir ja jetzt über eine Woche haben würden, wollten wir nun aber nicht direkt am Freitag mit Angeln starten, sondern uns erstmal ein bisschen Schlaf gönnen. Ich hatte noch einen Schaden an der Geberbefestigung des Echolots zu beheben, die mir der zuletzt entflohene Thunfisch noch hinterlassen hatte. Außerdem alles richten, das Trolling-Zeug ist alles eingemottet und Trolling auf Palometta sollte mal das erste angepeilte Ziel sein. 
Im Morgengrauen kamen wir dann in Rosas an. Das nötigste ausgepackt und erstmal ins Bett gelegt, endlich schlafen. 1min dauert es bis zum einschlafen, herrlich welch Luxus. 2,5 Stunden später: RRRRRRR BRRRRR Rattter rattter ratter. Es hört sich an als würden sie über mir gerade den Fußboden mit zwei Hiltis wegstemmen. Och so ein Mist! 
An Schlaf ist nicht zu denken. Also gehe ich schonmal das Echolot reparieren während mein Papa versucht trotzdem noch zu schlafen. Es ist schön flach. Schlafen ist und bleibt aber unmöglich. Und nachdem wir ein bisschen aufgeräumt haben und eingekauft haben, das Trollingzeug vorbereitet haben und es immer noch wunderbar flach ist gegen mittag fällen wir unsere Entscheidung doch jetzt schonmal ne Nachmittagstour zu machen. Trolling auf Palometta, schonmal austesten ob was geht. Nächsten Tag würden wir mit Benny fahren. Ich biete ihm noch an mitzukommen, doch er war schon Bootfahren und hat jetzt Rücken. #c

Wir fahren los und es ist jetzt deutlich Südwind hinzugekommen. Aber nicht zu stark und der wird auch später wieder weniger werden, da sind wir uns sicher. Prinzipiell ist das sowieso gut für die Fischerei. Wetter ist auch nicht ganz stabil. Wir trollen wieder mit Deadbait, diesmal mal was ganz exotischem: einem Scomberesox, aka Makrelenhecht. 

Der tuckert munter seine Runden. Nach einiger Zeit trolling spürt mein Papa einen Anstupser am Köder. Nur Fein, aber wichtig! Im Rutenhalter spürt man sowas nicht. Also noch 100m weiter und dann vuelta. Wir fahren die Stelle noch 2 mal ab und dann Biss! Fisch kämpft meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut, zu viel für einen Blue. Aber mein Papa hat nur die Bremse recht offen. Als er näher ans Boot kommt offenbart er seine Identität durch einige schöne Sprünge in Bootsnähe. Im Kescher landet ein schönes 60cm Filet mit Zähnen. :vik:
Ohoh Benny das hätte deiner sein können. Du hast eindeutig aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt. Nimms mir nicht übel. |rolleyes





Ein sehr feiner Start in den Urlaub. Der Fisch ist schön groß, aber recht schlank wie ich finde. 3kg 60cm. Er ist perfekt gehakt und offenbart die Zähnchen, die jeden Angler ohne Stahl bzw große Köder das Fürchten leeren! 




An der selben Stelle und trotz einiger Zeit weiter versuchens auch an anderen sonst guten Spots will kein weiterer Fisch mehr Fressen. Wir fahren immerhin mit einem schönen Blue nach Hause. Hatten wir auch schon ein Jahr lang nicht. Eine Palo wär aber auch noch was feines. Hay q probar. Nächsten Tag wird Benny mit uns Fischen, dann soll angegriffen werden! 

Und hier das Video: https://youtu.be/DWVyVUbJ1kQ


----------



## Krallblei (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja an dem Tag hätte ich mit sollen.

Hab euch am Strand aber schön gewunken


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das hast du! Hab auch noch überlegt rüber zu fahren und dir unsern Fisch zu zeigen, dann aber davon abgesehen. 

Nächsten Tag also wieder einigermaßen früh los um auf Palomettajagd zu gehen und vor allem unserm Benny mal seinen lang ersehnten Bluefish zu fangen! 
An der Slipstelle, die dank des Regens in Bennys Urlaub eine Weg voller Seen zwischen sich und der Straße angesammelt hatte... , wurden wir herzlichst begrüßt vom wartenden Benny. 

Köderfisch war ja vom Vortag bereits montiert und musste nur noch angehängt werden. Wir legten also direkt los. 

Es war ein schöner Trip und eine lustige Ausfahrt allemal. Doch auch wenn ich eigentlich alle meiner Topspots angefahren bin wollte diesen Tag einfach nichts unseren Köderfisch fressen. Benny, der seinen Bart auf den Bluefish ausgelobt hatte, sollte darauf sitzen bleiben. Schade, 10 Stunden haben wir es glaube ich probiert. Auf dem Rückwind auf einmal unangesagter Megatramuntana der uns richtig schön nass gemacht hat. So nass bin ich an Bord selten geworden.... 

Tja. Den Blue müssen wir wohl verschieben. Schade! Aber war trotzdem cool mal wieder zusammen zu fahren und irgendwann fängst du auch deinen Fisch von meinem Boot!


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es folgt ein Tag Pause aufgrund von stärkerem Tramuntana (Nordwind) der uns aber gutes Wetter bringt. Mein Papa wünscht sich noch einen Dentex und in Anbetracht der miesen Ergebnisse beim Trolling (1 Blue in 14h Trolling) sind wir beide freudig dabei die Methode zu wechseln. Von Felipe weiß ich immerhin, dass es Kalmare gibt, denn er fing von Land noch welche. 
Am Montag also sehr früh raus, sodass wir mit dem Beginnen des Tages auf dem Wasser sind. Der Tramuntana ist schon noch da, nicht mehr stark, aber ausreichend um uns eine hervorragende Drift zu bescheren. Schnell fangen wir das erste Tier, doch nur einen fürs Livebaiten unbrauchbaren Kraken. Doch es folgen 2 Kalmare, 2 Sepien und noch mehr Kraken, von denen einer von gut 1kg nicht den Weg zurück ins Meer fand |kopfkrat 

Um 8 Uhr ist der Spuk schon rum, die Drift geht gegen null. Albert, ein befreundeter Spanier kommt kurz bei uns vorbei zu einem kurzen Plausch. Er und sein Amigo auf dessen Boot sie fahren wollen weiter Richtung Süden. Es gäbe ein Paar Thunfische dort, die aber bisher auch nicht gebissen hätten. Ich sag macht ihr ruhig, wir gehen Dentex angeln. Dos calamares = dos peixos! 2 Kalmare, 2 Fische!  Jaja belächelt uns nur, wir wissen was wir tun! 

Während es fast den ganzen Weg zum Spot super flach ist, finden wir dennoch wieder die Windkante und unser Spot liegt astrein im Tramuntana! Na super. 
Kalt pfeift er mir um die Ohren während ich den größeren Kalmar montiere. 
Trotz mehrfachen Anbietens will mein Papa lieber dass ich die Rute nehme, weil ich ein feineres Gefühl hätte (wegen der Pagells). 
Nach 5 Minuten die der Kalmar gerade mal am Grund sein Unwesen treibt, ist jedoch kein Feingefühl gefragt. Deutliches Gezappel, ich rufe FISCH , schlage an und der Fisch hängt! Ist kein Riese, das merke ich sofort, aber ein guter Fisch sollte es sein. Vermutlich Dentex. 
Korrekt, wie sich herausstellen sollte. Ein wirklich prächtig gefärbter 1,5kg Dentex schwimmt uns ins Netz. Freude ist groß! 

Der Fisch hatte so klasse Farben, dass ich mal direkt mehrere Fotos hochgeladen habe. Ich denke, mein sicher nicht größter Dentex bisher, aber der schönste! 














Fast schade um das tolle Tier, aber der Hunger auf Delikatessen muss ja gestillt werden und gerade dieser Fisch hat eine ideale Größe um in Salzkruste zu landen |rolleyes

Kleine Info am Rand: Der hatte den Haken was tiefer geschluckt und hat auf dem Stahl gekaut, im Boot hatte er ihn dann durch. Auch dieser Fisch heißt nicht unbegründet Zahnbrasse! 

Wir hängen flott den zweiten Kalmar ran und ziehen ihn über die selbe Stelle mehrfach drüber. Dieser segnet zwar irgendwann das Zeitliche, aber nicht als Folge eines Angriffs. Also sind wir gezwungen wieder mit Sepia zu probieren. Eine kleine haben wir und die wird nun angehängt. Der Wind lässt irgendwann nach, Zeit verstreicht, am Livebait tut sich nix. 3h nach dem Biss bin ich halb am Einschlafen in der Sonne. Mein Papa bemängelt dass ich doch jetzt nicht mehr aufmerksam genug wäre. Doch 10min später beweise ich: die Aufmerksamkeit ist noch da. Schwaches Zuppeln, Fisch! Mein Papa stoppt das Boot, ich warte kurz und schlage dann hart an. Fisch hängt, ist aber klein. Keine Chance gegen Dogfight und ThreeKings. So kommt zügig eine kleiner Pagell in den Kescher. Ein guter Abschluss dieses erfolgreichen Tages. Er bringt zwar nur so 600gr-700gr auf die Waage, aber man nimmt was man kann. (Schau man auf die erste Seite dieses Threads, dann sieht man wie sich Ansprüche wandeln  ) 





Den Dentex hauen wir uns am nächsten Tag rein. Klasse und absolut lecker. Immer wieder wert für die Chance auf so einen Fisch früh aufzustehen! 
Das Video lädt gerade noch hoch, werde ich dann schnellstmöglich hier einfügen. 
https://youtu.be/zyYeMuv5QMI
Fortsetzung folgt, über Feedback würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Krallblei (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:q

Die Rückfahrt hatte es echt in sich 
Dein Papa vorne wie ein Pascha eingemumelt, ich verbuddelt unter einem Handtuch.
Die ganze Zeit gelacht weil dir die Gischt ins Gesicht klatschte. 
Du tatest mir echt leid. 

Bekommst mal ne Tauchermaske mit Scheibenwischer von mir|uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Dein Papa vorne wie ein Pascha eingemumelt, ich verbuddelt unter einem Handtuch.
> Die ganze Zeit gelacht weil dir die Gischt ins Gesicht klatschte.



Deshalb haben wir nichts gefangen! Ihr habt euch nicht genauso aufgeopfert wie ich  

Von meinem nächsten Trip am Dienstag mag ich garnicht so viel berichten, sondern auch einfach das Video zeigen. 

Folgende Situation: Morgens fahren wir auf Palometta schleppen. Wasser komplett flach. 
Dann sehe ich weiter draußen eine Feeding Frenzy gigantischen Ausmaßes. Ich trolle mal langsam hin, wir haben aber NUR die Trollingrute dabei. Keine Ruten zum Jigs werfen, keine Thunarute, nichts. Die Hinfahrt dauert, aber die Frenzy bleibt stabil oben. Ich denke an Bonitos, Thunfische sind unüblich in recht flachem Wasser so tief in der Bucht drin. Erst kurz vorher sehe ich, dass es sich tatsächlich um eine große Gruppe Thunfische handelt, die recht entspannt dort fressen. Ich fahr mitten durch, sie störts nicht die Bohne. Kann nochmal umdrehen und nochmal durchfahren. 
War eigentlich fest von einem Biss ausgegangen, doch die Thune hatten kein Interesse am Köder. Später wurde es windiger, aber es kamen noch einige wenige Gelegenheiten wo ich wirklich durch den brodelnden Kessel fahren konnte. 

Kein Biss, so ein Ärger. Mit Thunarute wären das einige Megachancen gewesen! Die kommt ab jetzt immer mit.

An jenem Tag konnte Dieter ja auch einen Thun releasen, das wundert mich nicht, denn die Frenzys waren wirklich super und dann zum anwerfen wär sicher was drin gewesen. So hab ich immerhin einen schönen Film im Kasten, ein tolles Erlebnis und eine Vorstellung welche Rute morgen ganz sicher nicht fehlen wird!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feODUCyq0w8&feature=youtu.be

Es macht wirklich Sinn sich das Video in HD und Vollbild auf nem großen Bildschirm anzugucken. Dann kommt die Action am besten rüber, ist bei Thuna immer so weil sich das mit dem Weitwinkel nicht so leicht gestaltet.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Liest überhaupt irgendjemand mit? Sonst brauch ich mir die Mühe nicht machen.


----------



## Nacktangler (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Warum sollten wir die regelmäßigen Highlights dieses Forums nicht mitlesen? |bigeyes
Toller Bericht und tolle Fotos, vor allem die Färbung der Fische ist wirklich schön!
Waren nur alle sprachlos


----------



## WalKo (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich verfolge den Thread auch schon eine Weile und bin sehr froh das Du hier so viel  auch mit Videos postest. Kann man sich viel besser ein Bild machen als nur vom lesen oder Bildern.  
Habe selber ein 4,6m Schlauchboot mit 20PS Außenborder und denke irgendwann wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt auch in der Gegend mal zu angeln versuchen, habe bis jetzt aber null Erfahrung mit dem Angeln im Mittelmeer, nur ca. 10 Urlaube mit Bootsangeln in Norwegen.
Die gefangenen Fische scheinen mir in Norwegen in der Regel zwar größer und viel zahlreicher zu sein, aber man kann schlecht Angeln und Badeurlaub mit Frau dort verbinden. 
Auf dem Almata Camping war ich schon 2 Mal für ein bis zwei Nächte, aber bis jetzt ohne Boot, nur auf der Durchreise. 
Wie groß ist eigentlich euer Boot und wie stark motorisiert? 
Und wo lasst Ihr das Boot zu Wasser?


Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen. Danke für die Berichte und die Videos.
Ich finde deine Berichte immer sehr gelungen, einfach ein frischer Schreibstil der Spass macht zu lesen. Ist als wenn man dabei war.
Der Hammer war ja das Video. Wie ging es deinem Papa so |bigeyes, als Ihr durch die Frenzy geschleppt habt :q.

Der Dentex was wirklich sehr schön gefärbt.

VG Kay


----------



## zulu (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario !

mach dir keine sorgen
 alle sind einfach nur sprachlos #t|kopfkrat

zu der färbung ;  dentex-laichzeit im maremed = märz bis mai

typisch für viele brassenarten sind wärend der heißen tage bunte verfärbungen besonders im kopfbereich.


|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist gut zu wissen  Nur ich kann eben nicht sehen ob alle im Urlaub am Fischen sind oder hier auch mal wer mitliest. Da ja letzteres der Fall zu sein scheint, mache ich mir gerne die Mühe meine Berichterstattung in Kürze fortzusetzen. 

Kay: Mein Papa meinte er wäre den ganzen Tag so angespannt gewesen, dass er die Rute irgendwann kaum noch halten konnte 
Ich war mir eigentlich sicher dass da einer beißt. Habe einmal mit einem Freund einen Kalmar durch eine Feeding frenzy geschleppt und der hats dort keine 10m weit gebracht. Aber irgendwie hatten sie an dem Tag kein Interesse. Sie haben sehr kleine Fische gefressen und in der Frenzy waren sie auch nicht so brutal am Werke wie sonst schonmal. Das sind alles kleine Faktoren. Definitiv hab ich mir in den Allerwertesten gebissen, dass ich die Thunakombo nicht dabei hatte. Dabei lechzt meine Saltiga geradezu nach Thunfischen. 

Zulu danke für die Info! Das mit der Laichzeit habe ich fast schon vermutet, dass die bei uns im Mai ist. (Wir sind eine der kältesten Regionen im Mittelmeer) Denn Mai ist allgemein eigentlich eine schlechte Zeit Dentex zu fangen. Ich tippe, dass die Fische sich an bestimmten Orten sammeln zum laichen und dann nicht an den üblichen Spots sind. Letztes Jahr ging nichts auf Livebait an unsern Topspots. Beim Jiggen fing niemand usw. 

Aber auch zu anderen Zeiten stellt man durchaus große Unterschiede in der Färbung fest. Es gibt eher blaue Dentex, eher rote und eher braune. Dann eher gestreifte oder eher ohne Streifen. Evtl auch Geschlechtsabhängig, aber man fängt in tieferem Wasser eher die braunen. Also evtl auch einfach Anpassung oder Nahrung. 

Mein Boot: 4,30m und 8PS. Klein aber fein. Die lahme Gurke bei uns, aber fängig  

Habe mich nunmal auch recht auf Dentex spezialisiert. Spots gefunden, Methoden probiert und entwickelt und habe ein gutes Revier für Dentex. Es ist NICHT so, dass sie einem ins Boot springen. War aus unser Truppe letztes Jahr glaube ich der mit den mit Abstand meisten Dentones. Aber fische auch sauviel darauf!


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Dentex-König hat wieder zugeschlagen, Fettes Petri!


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weiter gehts und zwar direkt mit dem nächsten Tag. Eins war wohl klar: die Thunarute kommt mit und dann sind hoffentlich noch ein paar da! Aber wir werden wieder mit Trolling beginnen bis wir was sehen. 

So früh wie fürs Livebaiten muss man nicht raus, demnach gibts sogar mal nen Kaffee vorher. Luxus! 

Wir trollen ein Stück, doch es dauert wirklich nicht lange bis ich die erste Frenzy weiter draußen sichte. Köder reingeholt und hin dort. Montiert habe ich an meiner Major Craft Giant Killing GKC86 einen 13,5cm langen Popper. Die Saltiga 6000GT rundet das Gerät ab. 

Die erste Frenzy des Tages (womit das Video startet) ist direkt mal hammermäßig. Auf großer Breite rauben die Thunfische an der Oberfläche und der Schwarm splittet sich in zwei Gruppen auf während ich hineinwerfe. Mehrere Würfe werden mir ermöglicht und es kommt auch prompt beim dritten Wurf ein Thun hinterm Köder angeschossen und packt den Popper dann leider doch nicht... ADRENALIN! 

Das sollte erstmal die beste Gelegenheit sein. Die Gruppe Thunfische ist daraufhin versprengt unterwegs. Es gibt immer mal Wurfchancen aber die Gruppen lange nicht so groß wie diese erste. Dennoch kann sowas ausreichen, es muss ja nur ein Fisch da sein. 
Eine tolle Sache passiert dann an einer solchen kleinen Gruppe. Wie euch im Video auffallen wird ist es extrem flach. Wenn man dann immer wieder an die Gruppen vorsichtig ranfährt, dann produziert mein Boot auch quasi keine Welle. Und dann sehe ich da etwas. Eine ganz feine Bugwelle, die ein Thunfisch vor sich herschiebt. Schwer zu sehen, aber definitiv da. Ich werfe in die Richtung und habe meine Augen fokussiert falls ich so etwas wieder sehe. Dann sehe ich es tatsächlich nochmal, nicht so weit weg vom Boot. Werfe so, dass mein Köder die Schwimmbahn kreuzen wird. Man sag richtig wie die Bugwelle auf einmal abdrehte in Richtung meines Köders! Doch mir bleibt nicht genug Strecke zum Boot um den Fisch zum Biss zu bewegen. War aber irre! 

Nachdem es sich dann immer weiter beruhigt warten wir auf die nächste Frenzy und besuchen zwischendrin auch mal einen Mondfisch. Dann kommt sie auch, eine gute Gelegenheit sollte es werden. 
Ich fahre wieder vorsichtig an die kräftig raubende, schöne Gruppe heran.  Diese Thune jagen mit der nötigen Aggressivität, springen teils komplett aus dem Wasser. Naturschauspiel! Ich kann es mir erlauben hier vorsichtig ran zu fahren, denn niemand ist hier um uns unsere Fische streitig zu machen. 
Ich kann super in den brodelnden Kessel werfen. Beim ersten Wurf beißt nichts, ich werfe wieder und bekomme direkt mal eine saftige Fehlatacke. Wer im Video mal ein bisschen den Popper sucht, sieht diese Atacke.
Dritter Wurf in den Kessel, popp popp pop STRIKE! Der Fisch rastet prompt mal total aus an der Oberfläche! 





Der Spritzer links ist der Fisch der hier an der Angel hängt. 

Fisch kämpft nicht allzu gut, habe ihn recht schnell nahe ohne dass er eine gute Flucht gemacht hat. Wird ein kleiner sein, aber sicher nochmal abgehen. Und dann beim Pumpen ist der Widerstand plötzlich weg. Den Köder hab ich direkt da, der Fisch war vielleicht noch 4m weg, aber sehen konnte ich ihn noch nicht. Wie bitter! Ausgeschlitzt. Mala suerte, hay que provar! Bin ein bisschen frustriert, dass der sich selbst releasen konnte ohne mir ein Foto zu genehmigen. Aber thats fishing! 
Kurz danach kommt Dieter auf seinem Schlauchboot angesaust. Ich berichte ihm das übel, sie haben gerade erst gestartet. 
Einmal kommt direkt neben uns eine kleine Gruppe Thune hoch, doch mein Wurf erbringt nichts. Die Thune ziehen dann weiter raus, es gibt ein bisschen mehr Konkurrenz. Dieter ist natürlich auch Konkurrenz, er ist auch schneller als wir doch wir kommen uns nicht in die Quere, fahren einfach in andere Richtungen. Die Fische sind eh überall. Nunja es kommen dann tatsächlich noch viele Gelegenheiten. Man hat mal selten einen Fisch der zum Popper gucken kommt, aber insgesamt wollen sie nicht so richtig beißen. Dann werden jedoch mit ein wenig aufkommendem Wind die Frenzies wieder besser. Ich wechsel den Köder auf einen Stickbait anstatt Popper. Wenige Würfe später hängt wieder ein Fisch in einer sehr guten Frenzy. Zappel zappel, nimmt Schnur. Die Thune rauben unbeirrt zwischen mir und meinem Kontrahenten weiter und dann ist der Widerstand weg. Mir ist die Schnur weit vom Knoten weg gerissen. Vermute dass mir da tatsächlich ein anderer Fisch reingeschwommen ist. Was ein Pech!!! Der Köder ist schonmal weg, das war mein Erfolgsköder. Mit dem hatte ich schon drei Thune holen können und einige Fehlbisse und verlorene Fische. 
Und jetzt muss ich feststellen, dass ich doof bin. Habe das Vorfach für Thuna vergessen (0,74 Seaguar FXR) und habe jetzt nur das Paloersatzvorfach dabei. Das hat nur 0,60. Das ist schon arg wenig. Naja was bleibt mir anderes übrig als mit zittrigen Händen neu zu montieren. 
Aber jetzt wollen sie fressen, die Frenzies sind groß, aggressiv und zahlreich! Der nächste Biss lässt nicht lange auf sich warten. Packt den Stickbait, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr saust die Schnur von der Rolle und dann schlitzt er direkt aus. Na super, der dritte schon. Dachte alle guten Dinge sind drei. 
Doch Petrus gibt mir ein paar Frenzies weiter noch eine Gelegenheit. Brutaler Einschlag auf den Köder und erstmal ein saftiger Run in dem flachen Wasser nur in die Entfernung. Der Kampf ist hart und der Fisch kämpft definitiv besser als der erste dieses Tages.




Kann den Fisch aber in den Minuten des Kampfes näher ans Boot holen. Er ist schon recht nah, aber immer noch nicht müde. Im Video auch schön zu sehen, er ist schon unterm Boot und will dann wieder weg. Fische mit starker Bremse und der Fisch will natürlich unterm Boot durch, ich habe Mühe den Fisch so zu halten. Mordspower aus einem miesen Winkel. Doch immer bleibt er dran, Hoffnung. Ich merke dann schlussendlich dass er kreiselt. Dann setzt er nochmal zur Flucht an und weg ist der Widerstand. NEIN! WAS IST DAS FÜR EIN PECHTAG?! Er hat das 0,60er Vorfach durchgebissen. Ich fische noch ein bisschen weiter, aber bin einfach frustriert. Bekomme noch einen saftigen Fehlbiss wobei der Thun komplett aus dem Wasser kommt und der Köder vor ihm herfliegt, weil der Haken nicht greift. 
Dann fahre ich heim. Südwind nimmt zu und ich hab keinen Bock mehr. 
Was bleibt? Ein schönes Naturerlebnis, Frustration, ein blauer Fleck in der Leiste und 2x25€ plus Sprengringe, Haken und Wirbel. Eso es la pesca. 
Das Heimfahren war aber die richtige Entscheidung. Als wir zuhause auf dem Balkon sitzen zieht es sich zu und ein Gewitter gießt die Blumen. Wir fahren dann noch zum Decathlon Köderboxen kaufen und bei Aaron im Angelladen neue Wirbel besorgen und ein Schwätzchen halten. 

Und hier das Video. Versucht mal in den Frenzies den Popper zu suchen und mit den Augen zu verfolgen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7TIsfRQfDw


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Liest überhaupt irgendjemand mit? Sonst brauch ich mir die Mühe nicht machen.



Da mache dir mal keine Gedanken; deine Beiträge zählen, zumindest für mich, zu den absoluten Highligts im Board!
Schön geschrieben und auch noch mit richtig guten Videos unterfüttert - besser gehts kaum..!
Du bist einer der Gründe, warum ich über die Anschaffung einer GoPro nachdenke.
Mach bitte weiter so#h
Dickes Petri!


----------



## destoval (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr geiles Video #6

Genau wie deine ständigen Berichte.
Schau einfch auf die Zugriffszahlen des Threads 

Tolles Naturschauspiel und das tollste hast du eigentlich erlebt. Das Adrenalin beim Biss, der Drill. 
Auf der Soll Seite steht nur das Foto und die Köder 

Weiter so!


----------



## Krallblei (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geiler wie Pornofilme :vik::vik::vik:

Auf nach gehts wieder nach Spanien.. wünscht mir Glück!

Dieter bis morgen!!!!!

Addios


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch wenn es wirklich nicht euer Tag war.einfach geiles video.Als wär ich wieder mittendrin.Da werd ich ganz hibbelig.Video ist wirklich nochmal eine besonders intensive Sache und tolle Erinnerung.
Zumindest der eine Tuna war doch schon fast am Boot,  
Glück hatte ich an dem Tag auch nicht aber anders.einfach keine strikes trotz bester Action.
Waldemar,ich habe z.b.ein 4,2m Schlauchi mit 15ps AB.Das ist ganz ok weil ich mit meinem Böötchen aus der Etwa 30cm tiefen Fluviamündung noch irgendwie aufs Meer rauskomme.Boote mit mehr Tiefgang sind z.Zt. Trotz Sandbagger im Fluss gefangen und können nicht raus.Der Campingplatz hat Liegeplätze.
Benny bis morgen.


----------



## WalKo (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie geschrieben habe ich nur ca. 10 Urlaube Norwegenerfahrung, mit etwas größeren Booten bis 7m und 115PS und mit meinem Schlauchboot nur auf dem Rhein. 
Ich habe mein Schlauchboot seit ca, 3 Jahren und wollte ständig damit nach Kroatien oder an den Ebro aber meine Lebensgefährtin hat es bis jetzt jedes, auch dieses Jahr immer geschafft es mir zu versauen, weil Ihre Familie weiter südlich in Spanien (Torrevieja) ca. 1km vom Meer ein Ferienhaus hat welches ich schon lange nicht mehr sehen kann aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen die anfallen jedes Jahr über den Sommerurlaub dahin muss um irgendwas zu erledigen. 
Der Ebro liegt zwar unterwegs, aber die Strände in der Nähe vom Delta sind irgendwie total ungemütlich die Gegend für uns nicht so interessant und auch die Mücken so das ein längerer Aufenthalt mit Familie uns da ziemlich unattraktiv erscheint. 
Ansonsten hätte ich auch was mit Kumpels und ihren Familien organisieren können. 
Umso interessanter war es für mich als ich auf die Berichte hier gestoßen bin, weil ich den Camping Alamata und seine Eignung für Boote schon kannte und die Strände der Gegend sehr gut finde, nur das Wasser könnte wärmer sein.  
Aufgrund der Erfahrung aus Norwegen erschien es mir doch nicht ungefährlich mit so einem kleinen Boot wie meinem vom Camping bis vor die Halbinsel wie z.B Cap de Norfeu zu fahren wo ich die zum Grundangeln Interessanteren Stellen vermutete.
Deswegen war die Frage nach der Bootsgröße und wo zu Wasser gelassen wird. 
Aber wenn ich die Videos und das ruhige Meer anschaue. 
Ist es da öfters so ruhig oder ist es im Wind und Wellen Schatten des Caps so?

Wirklich schade das im Video keinen Fisch hast anlanden können.  
Aber wirklich, aufgrund der Bildqualität fühlt man sich vor großem Bildschirm fast schon Life dabei. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## carlosderhecht (29. Mai 2016)

Echt guter Bericht Scorpion und vor allem echt gut geschrieben .
Wenn man sich so die ganzen Berichte und Fänge über das Mittelmeer durchliest  überlegt man sich irgendwie auch ob man nicht den nächsten Angelurlaub am Mittelmeer machen sollte .


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Waldemar: Also auch bei uns gibt es wirklich üble Wettersituationen. Frag mal Benny nach dem plötzlichen Tramuntana. 
Eine gute Wettervorhersage ist ganz wichtig. Man darf nicht leichtsinnig werden. Es gibt gute Tage und schlechte Tage. Manchmal hat man eine ganze Woche nur Sturm, manchmal ist es oft flach. Im Sommer ist es häufig Vormittags flach eh dann abends der Südwind durch die Thermik einsetzt. Cap Norfeu ist eine Wetterkante, da hinter ist es oft rau. Aber man muss auch nicht bis dorthin fahren. 
Und ich sage dir, mit den Filmen aufm Fernseher ist schon geil, aber kein Vergleich zu Live! Wenn du nah genug dran bist siehst du die Fische durchs Wasser schießen, das siehst du auf dem Film nicht. Du siehst die Sardinen vor den Fischen in alle Richtungen wegspringen usw. 

Und auch wenn man die Fische eh released, man will sie einfach bezwungen haben. Da fehlt sonst was. Klar war der Tag trotzdem super!


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn Vater und Sohn Urlaub machen, dann ist eins ja wohl klar: Wenn man Fischen kann, geht man Fischen. Und wenn eine selten dagewesene Menge an kleinen Thunas überall in der Bucht rauben, dann erst recht! 
Also nächsten morgen wieder, offene Rechnungen begleichen! 

Ich erneuere erstmal meine komplette Montage und setze wieder auf Seaguar 0,74. Außerdem kaufen wir neue Wirbel (von Decoy) und die werden auch mal direkt erprobt. 

Am nächsten morgen geht es wieder frisch gerüstet raus. Die erste Feeding Frenzy ist schnell gesichtet, doch es sind keine Thune. Irgendetwas kleines raubt, vermutlich Makrelen oder Stöcker. Eine Jigcasting Rute hab ich natürlich nicht dabei... 

Also lassen wir dem Anderen hier mal die Frenzy und fahren weiter raus. Ich fahre einfach mal zu der Zone wo es vortags am Mittag gut abging. Recht schnell sehen wir eine wirklich gigantische Feedingfrenzy. Die ist noch richtig weit weg, doch mehrere hundert Seevögel markieren sie ganz klar für uns. Hin dort! Die Frenzy baut in den 10min die wir dorthin brauchen nicht erkennbar ab, als wir ankommen sind schon 2 Frenzys sichtbar. Die vordere nehme ich doch glatt, sie ist auch richtig gut und mir sind mehrere Würfe möglich. Es kommt auch prompt wieder ein Thun angeschossen um dann den Braten zu riechen und 20cm hinterm Köder abzudrehen. Tja, next time! 

Die Morgenphase ist unglaublich gut, die Gruppen sind dicht und fleißig am rauben und vor allem groß! Also wechsel ich auf Stickbait, das war ja am Vortag auch sehr erfolgreich. Doch Frenzy um Frenzy, nichts will beißen. Ich probiere 2 Stickbaits aus, Sinkend und Schwimmend und bekomme keinen einzigen Biss. Also stelle ich wieder auf Popper um und bekommen dann noch eine mega Gelegenheit. Die beste Frenzy des Tages! Ich fahre ran und die Thune juckt es garnicht, dass ich dort bin und kommen bis direkt vors Boot und rauben. Die Frenzy ist so groß, dass ich sie nicht überwerfen kann. Die Gruppe raubt und raubt, doch wenn sich mal ein Fisch für meinen Köder interessiert dreht er wieder ab. Jaja die vorsichtigen Frühjahrsthune!! 
Die Frenzy löst sich erst nach vielen guten Gelegenheiten auf und dann ist das Meer tot. Nur noch einzelne Fische kommen hoch, alle paar Minuten sieht man mal einen. Ich fahre planlos umher. Ein Franzose ist am Grundangeln  hinter der Fischzucht, aussichtsreiches Unternehmen wenn alle Fische das Weite gesucht haben in Anbetracht der vermutlich übelsten Räuber die ihnen hier begegnen können! Der Franzose versteht aber nicht was ich ihm sagen will und angelt voller Erwartungen weiter. Ja ich sagte es gibt viel Fisch, aber nicht die für sein Equipment 

Es regnet ein bisschen, wir fahren umher und halten Ausschau. Zwischendurch feuer ich mal den Popper raus, vielleicht kann ich ja einen anlocken so wie vor 1 Monat. Nichts... 

Dann weit weg nochmal einige Vögel auf einem Haufen, doch ein anderes, schleppendes Boot ist vor uns da. Habe eh nix springen sehen. 

Erst nach langem Warten tun uns die Fische nochmal den Gefallen und kommen als schöne Gruppe wieder hoch um einen weiteren Schwarm kleiner Anxoas zu plätten. Und dann knallt endlich ein Fisch auf meinen Popper und hängt! Yess!! 
Mir steht nur noch eine Seite zur Verfügung zum Drillen, denn die andere ist durch einen blauen Fleck vom gestrigen Drillen definitiv nicht bereit das nochmal mitzumachen! 




Fisch kämpft nicht zu hart, ist offensichtlich was kleines. 

Habe den Fisch schnell am Boot, dann ist er zwar lange noch nicht fertig und es dauert fast länger ihn im Wasser vom Köder zu befreien, als ihn ans Boot zu bekommen. 
Fisch schwimmt nach seiner Befreiung munter davon um sich seinen Amigos anzuschließen. Danke für die Dusche und das Foto  





Der Fisch war wirklich klein, keinen Meter lang. Der eine verlorene vom Vortag war definitiv deutlich größer. Dieser hat vermutlich so an die 15kg gehabt. 
See you again next season! #h

Die Action bleibt aber weiterhin mau. Als dann noch 2 deutlich schnellere Boote uns Konkurrenz machen hauen wir bei dem regnerischen Wetter einfach ab. 

Verzeiht bitte, hierzu werde ich kein Video veröffentlichen. Ist aber auch nicht sonderlich spektakulär und den Anbiss hab ich auch nicht auf Film. Das Releasen kann man nicht filmen, dafür braucht man beide Hände und von daher ist der Fisch im Film auch nur 2x kurz zu sehen.


----------



## Blinky the Fish (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Scorp tolle Berichte. Videos auch schon geschaut.

In gut sechs Wochen ist es auch bei uns soweit. Werden uns in Empuria aber wohl ans Uferangeln halten müssen oder hat noch wer nen Plan wo es kleine Nusschalen fürs angeln im Golf zu mieten gibt?

Ansonsten muss das Mugadelta und die Mole ausreichen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Freut mich wenn es dir gefällt und Vorfreude anheizt! Boot mieten ist schweinisch teuer und lohnt sich wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich für dich allein. 

Einmal habe ich noch zu berichten. Mein Papa beharrt darauf, dass er gerne noch einen Dentex holen will. Haben ja erst 3 Stück dieses Jahr, welch schlechte Quote. Wäre da nicht das frühe Aufstehen, ich wäre Feuer und Flamme!! 
Eigentlich habe ich genug geangelt für diesen Urlaub, würde gerne noch mit einem Freund gemeinsam fahren. Sage meinem Papa dass ich da die höhere Priorität anlege und wenn er sich bis abends nicht eindeutig äußert, dann gehen wir livebaiten. Das geschieht dann auch nicht und so ist das Frühaufstehen angepeilt. Sehr helfen tut dabei natürlich die Tatsache dass es abends mal wieder spät wird, na dann müssen 5 Stunden Schlaf reichen. Abends pustet richtig saftig der Tramuntana, na ob das noch weniger wird? Der Wind ist wirklich kräftig und kam schon am Nachmittag auf. Er soll morgens abflauen, aber nicht weg sein. Und Trami ist bescheiden zum Fischen! 

Nun gut, morgens ist der Wind nicht weg, mir tut alles weh und ich bin müde. Aber ich beiße mich dadurch, meinem Papa gehts vermutlich auch nicht anders mal abgesehen von den müden Muskeln. (2 Tage hintereinander die ganzen Würfe mit dem schweren Gerät, Popper wollen auch bewegt werden, dann noch die Drills.... :vik: ) 
Wir hoffen auf Kalmare, es ist zwar recht windig, aber nicht schlimm. Es geht noch zum driften auf Livebaits und flacht dann hoffentlich später weiter ab. 
Zwischenzeitlich ist die Drift tatsächlich recht heftig. Aber wir fangen, zwar keine Kalmare, aber Sepias. Die 5 Sepien die wir erwischt haben sind nicht schlecht und darauf beißen die Fische ja auch. Wir fahren dann in Richtung Cap de Creus als der Wind ein wenig nachlässt und die Bisse nicht mehr kommen. Weiter draußen sind wieder viele Vögel zu sehen, doch die lassen wir diesmal links liegen. 
In Anbetracht des Windes kann ich es vergessen an meine üblichen Dentexspots zu fahren. Also probieren wir es in anderen Zonen. Els Brancs z.B. ist aber immer ein guter Spot. 2 Dentex konnten wir hier bereits erwischen und einen ein Stückchen weiter. Die Sepia die am Haken hängt, macht heute eine richtige Tour und bekommt richtig was zu sehen. Stundenlang schleppen wir sie umher. Irgendwann wird der Wind weniger, die Sonne brezelt auf uns herab. Spotwechsel, doch zu meinen Topspots komme ich nicht, denn dort ist immernoch saftig Wind. Also mal neue Zone erkunden, in dieser Zone habe ich meinen ersten Dentex gefangen. Aber mit Livebait haben wir hier quasi noch nicht probiert. Felsig ist es hier. Gute Zone sicher, auch um endlich mal den Zackenbarsch zu fangen. 

Ich schleppe auch hier wieder ewig umher während die Sonne mich langsam garen will in der Wathose...
Einmal hierher , wieder zurück. Das Echolot ist tot. Kaum Fisch, außer verlorenen Bleien und einem fetten Mondfisch keine Aktion. Stundenlanges Livebaiten kann auch mal erfolglos bleiben. 

Doch dann! Mein Papa hat brutalen Widerstand an der Rute, ich denke erst er hängt, doch er sagt NEIN NEIN DAS IST FISCH! ********, der Fisch hängt sich voll rein, will in die Felsen. Kämpft stark, mein Papa kann ihn jedoch danke der powervollen Kombo aus Three Kings und Dogfight vom Grund weghalten, heikle Phase geschafft. Wir sind uns sicher: das ist kein Dentex! Vorfreudig erwartet man den braunen Körper, der gleich im Wasser auftauchen wird. Der Fisch setzt nochmal an, will wieder runter und.... weg ist er. Enttäuschung. Das war der Mero. 

Ich kann es nicht in Worte fassen. 

Der Haken ist gebrochen. Zu viel Druck. Das hatte ich noch nie. Was ein Pech. Verdammtes Pech!!! 

Wir montieren noch eine neue Sepia , fahren die Stelle noch zweimal ab, dann ein bisschen weiter. 

Ich sage zu meinem Papa: " Lass uns noch bis da vorn fahren, dann hören wir auf. Nichtmal ein Dentex könnte das jetzt noch retten. Manchmal muss man seine Niederlage eingestehen" Und so hauen wir dann ab. Ein bisschen geknickt, aber irgendwo auch froh, dass wenigstens mal einer gebissen hat. 

Tja, sehet selbst: https://youtu.be/RV3ntU6rfLY

Operacion mero wird weiter verfolgt, bald ist er fällig! Wir sind noch mehr angeheizt, nach dem Motto Jetzt erst Recht! Und jetzt kenne ich auch eine potentielle Stelle, denn an meinem Dentex Hotspot sitzt kein Mero!


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am letzten Tag klappt es dann doch noch mit meinem Amigo zum Fischen zu fahren. 
Er saust morgens flott mit weiblicher Begleitung ums Cap und sammelt mich um halb neun bei uns im Hafen ein. Wir wollen wieder Thunas befischen. Während er nicht glaubt, dass heute gut wird, weil er bisher nix gesehen hat, bin ich noch voll optimistisch und motiviert. 

Wir fahren erstmal dort hin wo es vor 2 Tagen abging, nix. Nirgendwo Vögel, nirgendwo Fische. Es dauert ein bisschen, bis wir in der Mitte der Bucht endlich die erste kleine Gruppe Thune sichten. Schlechte Actions, doch es gibt tatsächlich auf einen sinkenden Stick einen Biss, der natürlich nicht hängen bleibt #q

Als wir weiter nach Süden fahren finden wir mehr Thune, doch die sind sehr entspannt am Fressen und hauen ab sobald man mit dem Boot kommt. Hinzu kommt, dass Samstag ist und es deutlich mehr Angler gibt. 

Während bei mir die ganze Zeit garnichts beißen will, gibts für Jürgen wenigstens Fehlbisse. Irgendwann hängt dann tatsächlich mal einer fest nachdem die Action deutlich angezogen hatte. Der Fisch scheint nicht wirklich zu begreifen dass er an der Angel hängt und ist super schnell das erste mal zu sehen haut dann aber trotzdem nochmal ab. Vielleicht wusste er auch, dass wir ihn eh releasen werden? 








Der Fisch ist zum releasen ideal gehakt und freut sich, dass er die lästige Plastikmakrele an seinem Maul los ist |wavey:

Schätze er hatte so ca 20kg, rund einen Meter vielleicht bisschen mehr. 
Naja der Südwind wird langsam stärker, die Actions immer besser. Bei mir knallt dann auch endlich mal ein Fisch auf den Popper, legt einen Wahnsinnsrun hin und lässt den Köder dann los. Na toll... Was ne Quote diesen Urlaub. 
Gleiches erlebt Jürgen noch mit Stickbait, wobei der Fisch den Stickbait als Andenken mitnimmt und irgendwo am Meeresgrund aufgehängt haben wird. 

Dann wirds zu windig, den Damen wirklich zu windig. Mein Papa fährt sie über den Weg und so muss ich mit Jürgen bei Mordssüdwind ums Cap de Creus fahren bei ca 1,5 bis 2m Welle. Das war eine feuchte Angelegenheit, doch die Seafox läuft sicher auch bei diesen üblen Bedingungen. Wirklich ein Traumboot! 
Wir fahren unterwegs noch an einigen riesigen Gruppen aufgeregter Vögel vorbei, okay die Thune sind also hier hin unterwegs. Actions waren auch heute schlechter als die letzten Tage. 
Auf der anderen Seite des Caps haben wir noch eine Frenzy von irgendwas, was nicht beißt, doch Jürgen lässt mich auch nur einmal werfen, weil er selbst keine Jigcastingrute dabei hat. Eine weitere Action stellt sich als Obladas heraus (Bandbrassen) Ich fange eine kleine, doch wir machen uns vom Acker. Ist schon spät genug geworden. 
Wir machen dann noch ein bisschen Rollenpflege um meine Avet fürs Palotrolling noch ein bisschen sanfter laufen zu lassen ein bisschen Bremse fetten und das wars dann mit Angelurlaub. War an allen Tagen angeln außer einem. Wir konnten gute Fische fangen, hatten aber irgendwie auch gleichzeitig noch viel Pech. Am schmerzlichsten ist sicher der verlorene Mero. Naja, ihr werdet alle sagen jammern auf hohem Niveau ABER man muss immer Ziele haben! Hay que probar! 
Das was Berichtstechnisch von meiner Seite. Jetzt müssen Dieter und Benny liefern und natürlich alle fleißigen Würmchenbader und Kunstköderpolierer. 

Bitte fleißig berichten, diskutieren, Erfahrungen austauschen! #6


----------



## glavoc (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Dario,#6
na dann will ich dir auch mal den Bauch streicheln  - sehr schöner und gut geschriebener Angel-Urlaubsbericht. Dazu die Videos! GROSSartig!! 
Petri zu den dicken Fischen & grüße an die Hennes Crew!! 
lg
#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario
Danke toller Bericht schöne Fotos.
Der mero muß ganz ordentlich gewesenen sein, wenn man die krümmung der threekings betrachtet.
Bin erstaunt, dass der auch noch im mittelwasser kämpft, dachte da gibt's schon Probleme mit der schwimmblase.
Aber toll toll weiter so.
Vg Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> na dann will ich dir auch mal den Bauch streicheln


:l rrrr danke

@Carlos So gerne ich das sagen würde, aber es ist absolut NICHT alltäglich. Erst recht nicht im Sommer. Das sind 1-2Wochen am Jahr, manchmal auch garnicht. Leider alles nicht so easy wie es scheint, war jetzt echt viel Glück dabei dass ich bei beiden meiner letzten Trips Glück hatte! 

@Kay ja das Teil ist mordshart und das biegst du nicht mal so eben so. Das wird auch der Grund sein, warum der Haken kaputt gegangen ist. Aber zusätzlich war der Fisch nicht im Maulwinkel gehakt, dann war vielleicht auch noch der Winkel ungünstig. 
Sieh es mal so, du fischst ja nicht senkrecht runter. Tief war es auch nur so 25m also nicht sonderlich tief. Und wenn du den Fisch dann vom Grund weg hast, ist er vielleicht erst 5-10m höher als vorher. Aber ich denke tatsächlich, dass wir eigentlich schon fast gewonnen hatten #q


----------



## daci7 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab hier leider nicht so viel zu schreiben - aber ich lesen gerne mit hier!
Sehr schöne Berichte - mehr davon! 
... und auch super Videos, scorp10n77!!
Falls ich es im nächsten Jahr mal wieder nach Spanien schaffe werd ich mal versuchen einen kleinen Bericht übers Brandungsangeln auf Brassenartige zu schreiben - die Ausrüstung wartet dieses Jahr leider umstonst in Andalusien


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ich hoffe doch dass du das schaffst und uns mit Doraden und Wolfsbarschen erfreuen kannst! 

Danke, würde auch gerne mehr berichten, aber dafür müsste ich noch mehr Angeln und irgendwie studiert es sich auch nicht von selbst #t


----------



## Mett (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp

Sehr schöner Fangbericht (wie immer #6)

Durch jeden verlohrenen Fisch erhält man Erfahrung und die ist doch auch was Wert !!


----------



## Krallblei (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola

Nachdem ja vor zwei Wochen in Spanien nix ging beschloss ich über s Wochenende nochmal runterzufahren. Das "Köderfisch" angeln interessierte
mich diesmal weniger da ich ja hörte das Thune unterwegs sind...

Wir fuhren über Nacht und angekommen Dreckswetter, hohe Wellen und Muga zu. Eigentlich wollten wir raus nach den Thunen gucken.
Naja erstmal zum Bauern gefahren Sachen aus dem Wohnwagen holen. Strandmuschel zum pennen, paar Ruten und Schlafsack.
Es lohnt sich nicht den Wohnwagen wegen drei Tagen bringen zu lassen
Wollte eh mal wieder paar Tage am Strand schlafen.
Zurück aufm Campingplatz die Hälfte vergessen.Nix mit Notzelt falls Regen.

Mittags war ich bissl an der Muga fischen
Diese ist allerdings diesen Mai total tot. Dieter kommt noch kurz zu Besuch. Ich freue mich. Ich buddelte dann noch die Muga frei und ging zurück. 

Abends Ruten gepackt, Isomatte und Schlafsack und ab an die Mugamündung. Ich fische dort bis 23 Uhr. Nix! Weils mir dann zu blöd und zu kalt wird wander ich weiter die Muga hoch und werfe dort die Ruten rein.
Glaub gegen 24 Uhr bin ich eingeschlafen. Halbe Stunde später Gewitter mit Regen und Blitz und Donner.
Ich bin so Hundemüde weil ich auf der Hinfahrt nicht geschlafen habe.
Beschließe in der Campingdusche zu schlafen|uhoh:
Ich sage mal...Abenteuerlich! Nach 3 Stunden bin ich wieder wach und geh fischen.Nix
Wird sind dann raus mit dem grossem Boot. Manni wollte leider nicht nach Thun gucken weil die Tage viel Polizei unterwegs war.
Wir waren Zuchtstation und lange passierte nix. Und dann gings schlag auf schlag. Ein Schwarm Makrelen unter dem Boot. Köder runter Fisch. Köder runter Fisch. Konnte nur mit einer Rute fischen weil die Fische quasi im Sekundentakt bissen. Mit 25cm keine Brummer. Action trotzdem! 
Nachts dann am Strand geschlafen. Gegen 4 Uhr bimmelte eine Rute
Uund ich hatte keine Lust aufzustehen. Endlich geschlafen. Naja ich stehe auf
Beeilen muss ich mich nicht der Fisch hängt seit paar Minuten und die Glocke bimmelte so laut das ich nichtmal die Wellen höre
Fisch ist kein Kämpfer aber der Druck auf die Rute gross. Zum Vorschein kommt ein Sargo mit 25cm seitlich gehakt. Das erklärt den Widerstand

Letzter Tag war Manni dann doch heiss auf Bonito und Thun. Wir brausen los zu Els brancs. Anker runter und promp plätschert es neben dem Boot.
Ich schau ins Wasser und sehe paar Bonitos. Sardinen ins Wasser nix tut sich nix. Wir holen den Anker hoch und driften zweimal mit Sardinen.
Nix. Wir packen zusammen und prompt springen Bonitos nah am Boot aus dem Wasser. Ich schmeis zig mal nen Jig rein nix.
Wir warten noch ne halbe Stunde nix tut sich mehr. ********.

Wir fahren Richtung Cap de Creus nach Tunfisch gucken. Sehen 100 Seeschwalben die im Wasser hocken und welche die kreisen. Wir warten zwei Stunden aber Thune sind wohl nicht da. Auf dem Rückweg treffen wir noch eine Schule Delfine.  Nah am Boot echt spektakulär! !!!!
250m weiter überfahren wir fast nen Mondfisch. Er schwimmt an der Oberfläche und sehr nah am Boot. 2 meter plus hatte der Bursche.

Abends bin ich mit dem Bus zurück gefahren. Die kompletten 12 Stunden geschlafen.  Nach 3 Tagen mit nur 8 Stunden Schlaf nicht verwunderlich 


Fazit : 3 Tage "Zuhause" waren wieder herrlich. Dennoch der grosse Fisch fehlt immernoch.
Hoffnung auf September und Ägypten im Dezember und Januar.

Gruss Benny


----------



## Köfi83 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Respekt was da so mancher auf sich nimmt.:m
Das wäre mir ne Nummer zu heftig.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Respekt was da so mancher auf sich nimmt.:m
> Das wäre mir ne Nummer zu heftig.



Benny ist da genau einer nach meinem Schlag! Finde das super, sowas wird auch belohnt! 

Benny wir machen das im September, da fangen wir dir was! 


Verlorene Fische machen aber trotzdem nicht glücklich, auch wenn man da was lernt... Viele Fische verliert man auch durch Pech. Z.B. ist mir mal ne Möwe in die Schnur geflogen als ich einen Bonito dran hatte und hat sich darin verheddert und Schwimmer gespielt...


----------



## Krallblei (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu.

Also ich bin gern unterwegs:k

Und vor dem Fernseher auf der Couch sitzend fängt man keine Meeresräuber#d


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Also ich bin gern unterwegs:k
> 
> Und vor dem Fernseher auf der Couch sitzend fängt man keine Meeresräuber#d



The Truth has been spoken! 

Irgendwie bin ich schon wieder ganz wuschig und will neue Köder kaufen. Liegt wohl am Thunarun. Habe es dieses Jahr ja tatsächlich geschafft mal ein bisschen was auszuprobieren!


----------



## destoval (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Benny, du verrückten |supergri

Lass uns die Tage mal telefonieren


----------



## t-dieter26 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man ey,Benny ,was eine Fahrt.
Irgendwie passte das mit dem Timing nicht.Nächstes mal.
Hier werden jetzt kleinere Brötchen gebacken,bzw Fischis gefangen.Jedenfalls von mir.
Es sind auch kaum noch Kleinfisch Echos  zu sehen.alles weg.
Eine kleine Frenzy heute waren leider keine Bonitos,nur Makrelen in ganz flachem Wasser.Und auf livebait kein Strike.
Immerhin gestern im Fluss ein Wolf, nicht groß,so gut 1kg.
Ich hänge mal wieder eins meiner Spezialfotos an.
Daran muss ich noch arbeiten.und das Foto mit Picr einzufügen habe ich mit dem Tablet nicht hinbekommen. ;+ 
Dario: Den Mero auch verloren,shit .


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse der Wolf! Schmeiß ihn doch bitte ins Aquarium und lass ihn aushungern, wenn ich dann komme ist er vielleicht so hungrig, dass er dann doch endlich anbeißt #q#q#q  
Wenn das so einfach wäre!


----------



## Krallblei (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kenne den Mai als Lubina Monat...diesen Mai war nix los.
Wir fahren im Frühjahr nicht mehr runter. Dafür ist es Wettertechnisch und mit dem Angeln einfach zu schlecht. Ich bin nicht verwöhnt aber so schlecht ist echt gut. 
Dieter ich hoffe zu bekommst noch die Chance auf was größeres. 
Sorry konnte nicht vorbeikommen und sorry wegen den Anrufen des war ich nicht. 

Sehen uns September!


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Mai als Lubina Monat...diesen Mai war nix los.
> Wir fahren im Frühjahr nicht mehr runter. Dafür ist es Wettertechnisch und mit dem Angeln einfach zu schlecht. Ich bin nicht verwöhnt aber so schlecht ist echt gut.
> Dieter ich hoffe zu bekommst noch die Chance auf was größeres.
> Sorry konnte nicht vorbeikommen und sorry wegen den Anrufen des war ich nicht.
> ...



Na so schlimm ist es aber auch nicht. Du warst nur in der falschen Woche da! Oktober ist ideal!


----------



## glavoc (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Immerhin gestern im Fluss ein Wolf, nicht groß,so gut 1kg.
> Ich hänge mal wieder eins meiner Spezialfotos an.
> ...




Petri Dieter!
Schöner fetter Wolf  war sicher lecker 
Gefangen mit welchem (Natur?)köder?
lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. 
Statt wackeligem Spezialfoto gibt's das : #q und nochmal #q #q 
Gestern einen richtig guten Wolf verloren, min 3kg + denke ich. Möglicherweise noch deutlich mehr, es war schon fast dunkel und schwierig zu sehen.  Aber so wie der Schnur genommen hat, der Schwall und das Kopfschütteln an der Oberfläche und halb aus dem Wasser raus, klein war der nicht. Das wäre klar mein größter bisher gewesen.  Die schwierige erste Minute war schon vorbei,  schien schon alles safe , dann war wohl doch etwas im Wasser wo der sich noch drumwickeln konnte. Fest und vorfach gebrochen. Hätte mir in den Popo gebissen wenn ich drangekommen wäre. 
Glavoc, ich versuche es z.zt. mit Köfi auf Grund.
Chorche:das hat sich grad überschnitten. Hört sich gut an mit deinen Fängen, bin auf die Bilder gespannt. Du hattest auch einen 40kg Tuna? Beim spinning?


----------



## tozi (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,
Pfingsturlaub auf Mallorca, Peguera, Cala Fornells. 21.05.2016
mehrere Goldstriemenbrassen und eine Spitzbrasse.
G auf Toastbrot und S auf Pulpofetzen.
22-er Vorfach hat gereicht.
Schwimmen aber alle wieder...
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil sag ich da!

Dieter, du weißt dass sie da sind! Also dran bleiben! Hier kannst momentan eher Forellen ausm Fenster angeln, soviel wie es regnet! Wobei ich hier noch echt Glück habe.


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt sie sind da.Bluefish und Palos.Dario,das wäre was für euch.
Bluefisch ganz nah am Strand ,morgens kann man die im klaren Wasser schwimmen sehen. Und eher kleine Flossen von Palos habe ich auch gesehen.
Z.Zt.fische ich auf dem Meer nur Kukös.Die Tunafischerei hat mich für anderes verdorben.
Leider hat ein Blue meinen Eigenbau Popper geklaut.Das gab nicht einmal einen Ruck an der Angel,wie mit einer Rasierklinge abgeschnitten .Ohne Stahl gefischt.Mist.
Ansonsten gab es nur einen 2,2kg Wolf in der Fluvia,ein schwacher Trost für den verlorenen Dicken.
Unten seht ihr mal wieder ein Spezialfoto.
Bald gehts nach Hause.


----------



## Krallblei (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hm und ich hock hier!

Muss ich jetzt voller Hoffnung in zwei Wochen wieder runter?????

Wielange bist noch da?
Ich komm auch wegen zwei Tagen.!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gab es nur einen 2,2kg Wolf in der Fluvia,ein schwacher Trost für den verlorenen Dicken.



Ein schwacher Trost #q DAS ist jammern auf hohem Niveua! Das ist ein genialer Fisch! Petri Heil dazu, ich beneide dich darum!!! 

Ob du jetzt mit Kukös fischst oder mit Naturköder musst du selber entscheiden. Kann das schon verstehen. Würde auch gerne mal einen Blue auf Popper fangen. So ein schöner von 5-6kg sollte an meiner Mitsio mal ein bisschen Dampf machen. 
Wichtig ist tatsächlich das man recht lange Köder hat. Die Zähne von den Blues sind so übel... Problem ist eben wenn sie am Kopf atackieren und vorne hängen bzw den Popper inhalieren wenn er gerade im Wasser liegt. 

Dir noch viel Erfolg und schöne Resttage!


----------



## bloozer (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Wo finde ich eine gute Tiefenkarte für Korfu?


----------



## Fidde (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man sind die Wölfe bei Euch fett !  Aus dem Atlantik hat einer mit 2,2 kg schon über 60cm.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wer weiß, was Dieter da für einen Säbel neben gelegt hat! 

Für Tiefenkarten guckst du nach der Navionics Web App und suchst dein Örtchen. Was besseres gibt im Allgemeinen nicht für lau. Kann natürlich bei speziellen Orten auch anders sein


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi bloozer, für Korfu kann ich dir diverse Tipps geben, wenn du willst. Wo genau bist du dort? Grüße, Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alle schon im EM Fieber? Unseren Kroaten schonmal Glückwunsch zum Sieg :m

Gestern schrieb ich mit einem meiner spanischen Kumpels, Albert, er war am Angeln gestern und verlor eine Serviola am Boot und konnte zwei Bluefishe von 1,6 und 5,5kg fangen. Der 5,5er ging mit Sicherheit richtig gut ab, denn er fing auf Popper. Sowas würde ich auch gerne mal haben


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist ja ne müde Veranstaltung hier....


----------



## Mett (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na vieleicht alle gerade unterwegs ...
Dann gäbe es zumindest ein paar Berichte 

34 Tage noch, dann bin ich auch wieder am Wasser und kann all die neuen Tipps und Tricks die ich hier gesammelt habe wieder austesten. :vik:


----------



## jaunty_irl (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich war vergangene woche wieder an der adria... ein kleiner bericht folgt die tage!


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich mache dieses Jahr Pause.....Malle war dieses Jahr leider preislich nicht interessant. Griechenland und Kroatien wollte die Dame nicht....

 Angeln auf den Kanaren scheint schwere Geburt zu sein, was die Lizenz betrifft - also lese ich dieses mal nur mit ;(


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Ich war vergangene woche wieder an der adria... ein kleiner bericht folgt die tage!



Die beste Nachricht seit Tagen! :m Ich bin gespannt!

Ich denke gerade mit EM ist sowieso hier recht wenig los. Ich fahr auch erst im September wieder. Was heißt erst, immerhin!  

Eigentlich sind die Kanaren aber (je nach Spot) ein wirklich gutes Angelrevier! Habe mich aber da mit dem Lizenzenjungel noch nicht auseinandersetzen müssen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein Anglerfreund von mir macht ebenfalls gerade Urlaub in Spanien und ist mal ins Bellyboot gesprungen (allerdings von seiner starfisher aus ) 
Gefischt hat er mit BlackMinnow in 30m Tiefe an einem Spot, wo wir schon einige Dentexbisse hatten. Ja und einen Biss hatte er dann auch tatsächlich, einen guten Fight und dann konnte er eine ca 3-4kg Palometta landen. An einer Dentexstelle? Dreißig Meter tief und kein Sandstrand weit und breit? Ich bin baff! 

Ja aber hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Nicht, dass ich dort jetzt Palos zu fischen hoffe, aber ich dachte mir, ich könnte ja wenn ich im September da bin mal ein paar Spots mit Livebait abfischen, Business as usual. Nur will ich mal gucken, ob ich mal einige schöne Obladas (_Oblada melanura_) fangen kann und diese dann als Livebait verwenden. Ich hab das noch nie ausprobiert, dementsprechen gibt es verdammt viele Unbekannte. 
Die Montageidee steht soweit. Obladas lassen sich außerdem im Sommer in Buchten leicht mit Futter anlocken, denn sie sind das Füttern durch Urlauberboote gewöhnt und warten nur drauf. Dann muss ich sie noch fangen, das werden wir sehen wie gut es klappt und dann müssen sie noch am Leben gehalten werden. Da weiß ich noch nicht wie gut das klappen wird, wieviel Terz die nun genau machen. 

Der Vorteil, wenn es klappt: Auch wenn es keine Tintenfische gibt, dann können wir trotzdem auf Dentex livebaiten. Außerdem sind die Spots für Oblada sehr viel dichter an denen für Dentex wie die für Kalmare und das gäbe mir die Möglichkeit von Cadaques aus zu starten und ganz neue und potentiell bessere Spots anzusteuern und deutlich Fahrtzeit einzusparen. Außerdem muss man für Obladas nicht um 4 Uhr nachts aufstehen, auch ganz angenehm. 

Aber wie das alles so klappt? Montage habe ich mir grob mal zwei Sachen ausgedacht, weiß noch nicht ob ich einen kleineren Haken nutzen muss um die Oblada am Kopf zu befestigen oder einen großen durch die Stirn säbeln kann. Der 2. Haken soll dann in die Schwanzflosse, so die Idee. Dann muss ich gucken wie gut der Fisch diese Anköderung übersteht und vor allem wie gut er das Fischen überlebt. Also am besten nur Sterben, wenn er gefressen wird 

Über Anregungen bin ich froh


----------



## Franz_x (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Scorp, 

mach nur eine Schnur durch die Kiefer vom Köderfisch. Der Haken hängt frei kurz vor dem Maul. Den zweiten Haken dann wie immer. 

Grüße 
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ABER das funktioniert bei dir stationär. Bin nicht sicher ob es so geschleppt funktioniert. Denn dann ist der Druck bzw Zugpunkt nicht vorne sondern geht direkt auf den Schwanz und das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass es funktioniert? Beim Kalmar stirbt der so recht zügig.


----------



## Franz_x (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nö, wenn Du die Schnur vom Maul mit einer Schlaufe in den Haken hängst ist alles wie es sein soll. So kann man schon schleppen. Such mal nach "live bait circle hook rig" und lass dich davon inspirieren.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe mich an dem orientiert wie es in Jürgen Oeders Buch dargestellt ist. Da ist dann anstatt der Schlaufe eben ein kleiner Haken verwendet. 
Ich guck mal was sich für mich am besten realisieren lässt.


----------



## Franz_x (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klar, einfach probieren und sich freuen wenn es klappt!#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Klar, einfach probieren und sich freuen wenn es klappt!#h



Probieren geht über studieren! Glaubst du denn, ich kann auch dem Fisch direkt nen fetten Haken vorne reinzimmern? Habe ich nämlich auch schon gesehen, quasi vorne in die Nasenlöcher?
Wäre ja die einfachste Methode!


----------



## Franz_x (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das kommt auf die Größe vom Köderfisch und Haken an. Der Köderfisch wird mit einem kleinen Haken oder einer Ködernadel aber auf jeden Fall weniger verletzt.

Grüße
F.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich werde mir das dann im Urlaub überlegen.

So frei nach dem Social media Motto TBT: 
Vor jetzt bald 3 Jahren hatte ich meinen ersten Sommer mit Boot und durfte nach wirklich viel probieren und langer langer Wartezeit meinen ersten schönen Fisch vom Boot fangen. Man sieht mir mein erstaunen an  Habe damals einen Urzeitschrei losgelassen! 










So oft hatten wir nur festgehangen und nie einen Biss. Wirklich viele Tage auf dem Meer verbracht, aber beharrlichkeit zahlte sich am Ende aus.

Gefangen beim Trolling mit Sakura Smart Minnow,
Dentex 4kg
Der erste von vielen!


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau ,nu bin ich auch wieder zu Haus seit gut 1 Woche.
Habe nichts besonderes mehr zu berichten.
Die letzten Tage habe ich meistens relaxed im Fluss gefischt.Ganz kurzweilig mit teils vielen Doraden,Sargos,Meeräschen + ein Wolf.Aber nichts größeres mehr.
Besser wäre es vielleicht gewesen surfcasting vom Strand zu versuchen .Dort wurden ein paar schöne Golddoradas gefangen ,so 1 bis deutlich über 2kg.Nicht riesig aber schon gute.Tolle Fische.
Leider habe ich zu spät davon erfahren und als ich selbst probiert habe ist das Wetter umgeschlagen und nix ging mehr .
So  ab dem 20.8. rum kann ich hoffentlich wieder runterfahren...
P.S. Den livebait mit einem Haar/Stückchen braid anzubinden habe ich versucht und aufgegeben.Bei dem gezappel bin ich gescheitert.Wenn mans hinbekommt soll es das beste sein ,ich nehme einen Führungshaken ,find ich einfacher.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter schonmal mit Oblada gefischt? 

Also ich denke ich probier mal mit Haken vorne durch, wenn das nicht klappt, dann mit Führungshaken. Prinzipiell geht es mit Haken vorne durch, das ist bei den Jurels z.B. Gang und Gäbe.


----------



## glavoc (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dieter!
lg


----------



## Nightfall (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dieter und Dario !





:m


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hihihi - Hammer ^^ - ich schmeiß`mich gleich in die Ecke.#6:vik::m
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|good:|muahah:

Dabei hab ich doch erst 3 Stück dies Jahr...


----------



## Mett (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:vik:   |muahah:|good:


----------



## Rheinangler (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

.....Habe mich hier etwas durch gelesen. Geiler Thread, auch wenn ich bisher nur selten und wenig erfolgreich im Mittelmeer angeln konnte. Frau und kleine Kinder fordern doch zuviel Aufmerksamkeit ein...:g Zeit zum experimentieren blieb da bisher nicht mehr.

Es kam das Thema Beköderung von Livebaits auf. Beim Livebait angeln geht es vor allem ja darum, den Köder möglichst lange alive zu halten - nur dann fängt ein Livebait vernünftig. 

Da Ihr ja gezielt anködert und dann den Köder ablasst (also kein Überbeisser auf zufällig gehakte Köderfische),  würde ich empfehlen den Köderfisch "am Haar" anzuködern. Am Ende des Haares hängt entweder ein kleiner Einzelhaken, der dem Köderfisch kaum Schaden zufügt oder das Haar wird einmal an einer Schlaufe per Ködernadel durchgestochen und an der anderen Seite fixiert. Der Fanghaken hängt dann frei, unmittelbar über dem Köder. Auf Wels ist das eine durchaus erfolgreiche - weil lange haltende und Köderfisch schonende  - Beköderungstechnik. Googelt mal nach "Aal am Haar".


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich werd mal schauen was sich machen lässt - die Obladas gelten prinzipiell als robust. Einem Jurel macht es auch nichts den Haken durch die Nase zu bekommen. 
Ich mache das nach dem Motto "probieren geht über studieren"

Und zum Thema livebait muss lange leben: Wenn es gut funktioniert, überlebt der nicht lange :m Meinen letzten Dentex hatte ich nach wenigen Minuten, der Kalmar hatte da unten kein langes Leben mehr #6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Alle zusammen|wavey:,
ist schon jemand im urlaub, gibts vielleicht schon was zu berichten?

Bin erst im August drann, wobei ich noch nicht weiß, ob das mit dem Angeln was wird. Ist zwar in Hafen Nähe, aber da ist auch viel los.

VG


----------



## Franz_x (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

bei mir wird´s in diesem Herbst vermutlich nix werden #d. Bin gerade am Jobwechsel und wenn ich Pech habe, fange ich kurz vor meiner Herbsturlaubszeit neu an.....:c und im August will ich nicht nach Italien fahren - zu voll und zu teuer.

Aber dann schicke ich die Mahis zu Euch rüber  #h.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> Schwertfisch, 2,50 Meter, Kroatien. Bin noch unten, Infos folgen...



Hy na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Weiterhin noch guten Fang. Petri Heil.
Wir sind schon gespannt.
Vg


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genial, ich geier jetzt schon auf deinen Bericht. Du bist nicht zufällig mit Patrick unterwegs?


----------



## Mett (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

1 Woche und 3 Tage ... bald gehts los bei mir, 
ich werde zwar sehr sehr sicher von keinen Schwertfischen berichten können aber ich höffe doch das ich was zu berichten habe wenn ich zurück komme :l


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaaa! Wer kann das schon? Das ist schon ein Träumchen, freue mich aber genauso auf alles andere was hier berichtet wird. Letzte Zeit ist ja recht tote Hose hier!


----------



## Fr33 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist halt keine Urlaubssasison gewesen, ne ? ^^

 Ich bin dieses Jahr gar nicht on tour. Wird mal ne Sparrunde... daher an alle Mitleser und Mitangler - Petri heil und lasst uns an euren Berichten teilhaben....


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja Mai, Juni , Juli ist schon Urlaubssaison für mich...


----------



## Blinky the Fish (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So...Angelsachen sind gepackt. Morgen Abend gehts los nach Empuriabrava. Ausrüstung ist für alle eventuallitäten aufgerüstet worden. Nun müssen nur noch die Fische mitspielen. Bericht folgt nach Rückkehr.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## glavoc (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> Schwertfisch, 2,50 Meter, Kroatien. Bin noch unten, Infos folgen...



Hehe dickes Petri!!!#6
Denke mir mal in Süddalmatien bzw. südlich von Hvar gafangen?
Freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht!

War selbst auch einige Tage jetzt unten und im Vergleich zum letzten Kurztrip (4019), lief es dieses Mal besser .
Berichte mit paar Fotos hier in Kürze. Nix aussergewöhnliches, die üblichen Wölfe und auch ein paar Doraden. 
lg
#h


----------



## glavoc (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sodele liebe Mittelmeerfanatic`s hier nun mein Berichtle^^

(hat etwas gedauert, da ich dieses "Medienübertragungskabel" wohl leider unten liegengelassen hab`)

Wie schon geschrieben, war auch ich für knappe 2 Wochen wieder unten auf der kl. Insel in der norddalmatienischen Adria.
Auch dieses Mal ging ich meiner liebsten Gewohnheit, dem abendlichem Spinnrutenspaziergängen nach...
War ich bis vor 1,2 Jahren noch fast der einzige, der mit der Spinnrute den Wölfen nachstellte, so sind es mittlerweile mind. zwei Einheimische und mehr und mehr Touris die es ebenfalls versuchen. Klar, meine Fänge (auch wenn sie sofort im Rucksack verschwinden) weckten und wecken Begehrlichkeiten

Somit sind ein paar meiner (bequemeren) Spots etwas "verblinkerter" gewesen - dennoch lassen sich auch dort noch WoBa`s rauskitzeln- zum Glück!

Tipp: solltet ihr in eurem Urlaub am MareMed anderen Spinnfischern begegnen, macht es wie ich - stellt sofort das Wobblern ein und wechselt auf andere Spots...nehmt euch die der Konkurrenz für später (paar Tage) vor.

Also ich ging 6 mal wirklich gezielt mit der Spinne auf Wölfe und hin und wieder nahm ich die Rute mit nur einem KuKö bewaffnet mit zum Baden (da fische ich quasi nur meinen Badestrand kurz ab, gehe dann schnorcheln und besorge mir dabei bissle Naturköder zum Doradenangeln).
So fing ich insgesamt 29 Wolfsbarsche (etwa 4,5 gingen wegen geringer Größe zurück) sowie 4 Portionsdoraden beim Baden.
Bei den Wölfen gab es leider keine wirklich nennenswerten "Kapitalen", die meisten so zw. 400,500g. Aber da wo ich fische sind (in heutiger Zeit) 2 Kg Wölfe aussergewöhnlich große & seltene Fänge... dass gleiche gilt (leider) ebenso für die Doraden.
Zumindest gab es immer Fisch für die "Gradele"/ den Grill.
Anbei einige Bilder, wobei ich nicht alle Fische fotografiere, da es doch meist nur immerdieselben Motive sind und damit doch eher langweilig wird...
Es geht gleich weiter!


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Klar, meine Fänge (auch wenn sie sofort im Rucksack verschwinden) weckten und wecken Begehrlichkeiten



Hahaha ich kann das bestätigen ja  

Also das ist aber echt Luxus bei dir, wenn 2 Angler schon Konkurrenz sind. Bei mir in Spanien gibt es so viele Spinnfischer, vielleicht ist das auch ein Grund warum es recht schwierig ist. Aber wie überall, es gibt ein paar Leute die wirklich wissen wie es geht und die fangen auch hin und wieder gut. Die Größen der Fische sind da bei uns dann auch deutlich besser und es gibt Exemplare mit mehreren Kilogramm.

Danke für das Fernweh! Weiter so! |rolleyes


----------



## glavoc (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

weiter gehts:

*Was leider nicht geklappt hat:*
Hatte eigentlich vor mit einem Freund wenigstens einige Male mit dem (Speed)schlauchboot rauszufahren und etwas Jigging und Inchiku zu versuchen. Leider hatte dieser wohl beschlossen eher den zweibeinigen den den richtigen Fischen nachzustellen, bevor er für Monate die Weltmeere befahren muß. Ich kann es ihm nicht verdenken und kann ihn da auch sehr gut verstehn - hehe! Als "Riba" wird bei uns sowohl der Fisch, aber auch als Synonym für eine Frau verwendet^^.

*Was mich geärgert hat:*
Das kl. Eiland, welches ich da befische, ist leider von sehr flachem Meer umgeben und die wenigen Spots die etwas steiler abfallen kann ich spielend an einer Hand abzählen... Zudem sind diese Stellen nur durch stundenlange Uferwanderungen zu erreichen. Wer einmal dalmatinische Inseln besucht hat ahnt was es heisst, dort am Ufer entlang zu kraxeln nur um einen kl. Spot abfischen zu können..........
Jetzt gibt es aber genau _*einen Spot *_der in etwa nur einer Std. Fußmarsch zu erreichen ist. Nur leider ist in der direkten Nähe eine Badebucht gelegen die auch noch mit Anlegebojen versehen ist...klar dort war daher z.Z. viel Halligalli. Was ich jedoch noch ertragen hätte und wo ich u.U. immer noch etwas hätte fangen können. Doch diesmal waren jene geistigen Tiefflieger, die mit Jetski/Jet-Scooter bewaffnet, mir sämtliche Fische vertrieben haben in Scharen anwesend. Von deren Unkenntnis der gesetzl. Mindesabstands bei voller Fahrt schreibe ich lieber nix - bekomme jetzt schon Bluthochdruck^^
Getoppt wurde die Szenerie dann noch von einem Vollpfosten, der Kreise ziehend, mir noch per Daumen hoch zeigend seine mangelnde Selbstsicherheit bewies, indem er mit übermotorisiertem Minischlauchboot direkt in Wurfweite die maximale Geschwindigkeit ebendieses Beiboots beweisen wollte... Oh mann - was für Affen!!
Kurz: Nix mit Shorejigging für mich!! Konnte daher nur die Kombo technisch testen, jedoch leider nicht mit einem gutem Fisch einweihen  .
Insgesamt fing ich bei meinen Shorejiggingversuchen daher leider nur 3 lächerliche Hornhechte.
Euch allen noch dicke Petris und einen schönen Urlaub an den Küsten des Mittelmeers!!

ps noch paar Fotos:


----------



## glavoc (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ahoi Dario - die zwei "Spinnfischer" sind ständig auf der Insel, insgesamt sind dann mit den Touris doch schon eher ein gutes Dutzend am versuchen den "Wolf" zu fangen ^^ jedoch sind sie wohl nicht so erfolgreich wie ich gehört habe .
Mein Problem: ich habe etwa genau ca. 30 Stellen (jede nur wenige Meter groß) die mir die Wölfe bringen...diese sind&bleiben jedoch meine Geheimnisse... alle anderen Streckenabschnitte bringen höchstens gelegentlich und nur zufällig einen Wolf!! 
Bei dir ist es vermutlich so, dass dir u.U. die guten Dentexe weggefangen werden könnten und du, wenn du dann ankommst eventl. keine oder nur noch kleine Stücke fangen kannst? Also für dich nur noch wenig überig bleibt.

Ach ja, was ich zum ersten Mal fotografieren konnte - kopulierende Seehasen (Meeresschnecke, nicht der Fisch) lat._ Aplysia depilans

_Und beim Doradenangeln fing ich noch jeweils einmal _Asterias glacialis_ sowie _Astropecten aurantiacus _^^ auf _Murex trunculus _. Die erste gab den Haken relativ zügig frei, während ich ihn bei der zweiten leider abschneiden mußte, da die Zeit/Dunkelheit drängte. Also bei den ersten 2 Bildern sind zwei "zugange"^^, während das dritte vom Mai stammt, wo sie sich in Massen mit pfl. Nahrung die dafür notwendige Energie angefressen hatten.

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse ihr beiden! 

Glavoc die gute alter Handleine war wieder erfolgreich! :m Glaube mir die Jetskys, Speedboote und Wasserskiidioten kommen mir nur zu bekannt vor. Besonders gerne habe ich es wenn sie zum Angeben beim Trolling direkt hinter mir kreuzen. 

Ein Dutzend Spinnfischer ist trotzdem nichts gegen die Kunstköder-Armada bei uns :q Aber ich fahr ja auch nicht auf ein kleines Eiland! 

Wenn du bei uns 2 Stunden rausfährst, gibts sicher auch Schwertfische aber da isses dann über 1000m tief.... 

Ein wunderschönes Tier der Xiphias! Ein Traum! So einen möchte ich auch mal fangen :l Wenn der Fisch in einem Releasebaren Zustand ist, sollte man das wohl auch tun, die Natur wird es einem vielleicht irgendwann danken. Was will man auch mit 70kg Schwertfisch?


----------



## glavoc (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ chorche - wow, Schwertfische in der Kvarner !!! Petri zum Ausnahmefisch !! Sehr, sehr schöner Fisch & Fotos ! Und dann habt ihr ihn sogar released - bin beinahe sprachlos... so ganz ungewöhnlich für kroat. Verhältnisse. Da ziehe ich den Hut vor! Respekt!
Früher gab es die nur im südlichstem Teil der kroat. Adria bzw. vor der montenegrinischen Küste. Die Klimaerwärmung macht`s möglich. 

@ Dario - ja da kommt sicher Freude auf wenn diese Deppen dir beim Trollen in die Leine fahren, reicht auch schon, wenn sie dir mit ihrem Lärm die Fische verscheuchen! Bei uns fallen diesen Idioten oftmals Menschenleben zum Opfer, eigentlich jährlich... so sterben oft Harpunierer, Schwimmer oder wie vor einigen Jahren die 18 jährige Tochter eines Leonberger Tauchers beim gemeinsamen Tauchgang (ital. Fettbauch mit zu viel PS auf Motorboot und zu wenig gesetzl. Mindestabstand vom Ufer - da bringt dann auch eine Taucherboje leider nix mehr).. 
Gegen die "Spinnfischerarmada" hilft nur sehr gute Spotkenntnise, Erfahrung und "besser sein"...
Danke für Berichte und solche wunderschönen Fotos (kein Vergleich zu meinen billigen und lieblosen Händyfotos), aber ihr habt ja auch die schöneren Fische abgelichtet 
lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Boaaah ey ,meinen Glückwunsch dazu. #6
Das ist mal ein schönes Fischchen.
Ohne hochseetaugliche Schüssel+am besten Guide werde ich sowas nie ans Band bekommen. :c 
Glavoc: die kleineren schmecken doch am besten.
Mal ganz am Rande gefragt:Wie ist bei Wölfen eigentlich das aktuelle Mindestmass? Gibt es da inzwischen eine einheitliche neue Regelung für das ganze Mittelmeer?  |kopfkrat 
Weiterhin Tl 
Dieter


----------



## glavoc (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Wie ist bei Wölfen eigentlich das aktuelle Mindestmass? Gibt es da inzwischen eine einheitliche neue Regelung für das ganze Mittelmeer?  |kopfkrat
> Weiterhin Tl
> Dieter



Ahoi Dieter,
für Kroatien gilt glaube ich aktuell 25 cm (frühr waren es sogar nur 23 cm!). Von einem einheitlichem Mindestmaß fürs MareMed ist mir soweit nichts bekannt...
Mein persönliches Mindestmaß liegt bei so 30 cm.
Allerdings muß sich im Mittelmeer niemand um den Wolfsbarschbestand Sorgen machen  - es gibt eher ein mehr als ein weniger an WoBa...

@ cherche - dieser Spot ist tatsächlich relativ bekannt, sozusagen das Tor zur Kvarner, aber dass dort tatsächlich statt großen Tunas auch noch solch schöne Schwertfische vorkommen war mir zumindest noch nicht bekannt. Und dann fängst du auch noch solch ein Prachtexemplar - Bravo!
#6
Allen anderen die demnäxt runterfahren viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit!
|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@chorche: Glückwunsch zum Schwertfisch. Danke für die tollen Bilder.
Mit dem releasen find ich gut, wenn der Fisch noch in der passenden Verfassung war.

@glavoc: Glückwunsch zu den Wölfen. Du überrascht uns damit aber nicht

VG#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja Dieter ich glaub davon können wir nur träumen... wobei ich ja schonmal was von einer Stelle bei uns gehört habe... |rolleyes

Glavoc darum bin ich auch garnicht traurig drum, dass ich nicht im August da bin dieses Jahr.


----------



## hans albers (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin,

danke für die berichte und die fotos.

tolle fänge von der küste aus...
(alles mit handleine??)

finde gut, dass der schöne schwertfisch releast wurde.

die sind selten, und warum immer alles abknüppeln??


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri Chorche! #6


----------



## Jose (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

männo, müsste ich als mod hier nicht immer wieder mal reinschauen, ich als rhein-angler würde den trööt meiden wie die pest.

ist ja nicht auszuhalten, die tollen fänge und die ebenso tollen berichte.

petri allen #6


----------



## glavoc (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> tolle fänge von der küste aus...
> (alles mit handleine??)


Ahoi Hans,
ja bei mir alles von Ufer (wie leider immer^^) aus. Nur die Doraden fange ich mit der Handleine, die Wölfe nur mit der Spinnrute. Wölfe lassen sich aber auch per Handleine fangen (Lebender KöFi oder auch mit dem großen Meereswurm als Köder(Eunice gigantea)).
Dario - sehr schön, so vermeidest du das Tohuwabohu und fischt im fangreicherem Herbstanfang#6
Dr.Spinn - ja leider...hätte euch nur zu gern überrascht 
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Mett (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri an alle zu den schönen Fängen !

Der Schwertfisch ist natürlich ein ganz besonders schöner Fang #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich finde tatsächlich auch Oktober die beste Zeit. Da geht eigentlich alles. 
September hab ich bisher noch nicht probiert, aber ich bin gespannt. Ist auf jeden Fall auch keine schlechte Zeit. Und wenn ich kann, komm ich im Oktober nochmal runter


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nach den letzten Fängen, Schwertfisch#6 und Woba#6 ist es hier sehr ruhig geworden.

Sind alle im Urlaub? Na dann werden ja die Berichte bald folgen.

Also ich bin so in den Vorbereitungen.
Dieses mal sind wir dicht beim Hafen, das lässt hoffen, da auch etwas tieferes Wasser erreichbar ist. Ist zwar viel trafic dort aber das ist im August überall so.

Da wieder Fluggepäck angesagt ist, nehme ich nur ne expedition spinn 30-70gr mit. Rollen mal 2 zum wechseln, Daiwa 3000 und 4000er.

Je nach Möglichkeiten reicht das dann fürs mittelere und schwere spinnen und leichtes jiggen ist auch möglich falls ich an ein Boot kommen.

Köder mal wieder was zum ausprobieren. Habe die letzten guten Kontakte meist auf längere Köder gehabt.
Montero in 145mm.
Nun kommt noch der Lorenzo Don Belone (hatte Darios Papa mal ne Palo drauf) und der Jack Fin Needle Fish (*Stylo 210*) mit ins Gepäck. 
Möchte auffällige Köder fischen, damit bei den wenigen Chancen der Fisch nicht lange überlegt.
So der Plan|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.

Noch im Sortiment: BlackMinnow offshore, Bezel 35gr., Bay ruf maniac und Glaze casting jig.

Je nach location boot oder Küste sollte somit das passende dabei sein.

Werde aber gezielt immer nur mit max. 2 Modellen losziehen.

Hoffe, dass ich gleich von Freitag auf Samstag an die Licence komme.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario

Bluefish: geht das bei langen Ködern auch mit flourocarbon?


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du weißt ich halte sowieso nix davon mit Stahl zu fischen. Natürlich wird dir wenn du Stahl davor hast keiner den Köder klauen, aber dann fängste eben auch nix. 

Würde an deiner Stelle auch mal den Crazy Sandeel 150 mit ich glaub 30gr ausprobieren.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dr. Spinn

wo geht's eig hin? Festland Spanien oder Mallorca?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geht an die Costa brava, blanes.
Hätte was anders gewählt, musste mich fügen.
Also Palo und Bluefish habe ich schon gesehen.
Gefangen Woba, barra, makrelen artige.

Leider nichts kapitales dabei, war aber auch alles im Hochsommer.


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

da könnt ihr cracks bestimmt helfen:

Goldmakrele in Madeira


----------



## Headless86 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den Wölfen.
> welche Sorte Gummifisch wenn ich nachfragen darf.



Blau weisse/silber weisse alles was aussieht wie Hering oder Sardine.


----------



## ValMac (4. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Also ich ging 6 mal wirklich gezielt mit der Spinne auf Wölfe und hin und wieder nahm ich die Rute mit nur einem KuKö bewaffnet mit zum Baden (da fische ich quasi nur meinen Badestrand kurz ab, gehe dann schnorcheln und besorge mir dabei bissle Naturköder zum Doradenangeln).
> So fing ich insgesamt 29 Wolfsbarsche (etwa 4,5 gingen wegen geringer Größe zurück) sowie 4 Portionsdoraden beim Baden.



Da ich leider noch nicht wirklich erfahren bin (15 Jahre alt) würde mich jetzt sehr interessieren welche Köder du denn beim Schnorcheln gesammelt hast und auf welche Weise du diese dann verwendet hast (Montage). Außerdem möchte ich es ebenfalls mit der Spinnrute versuchen, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher welche Art von Ködern ich verwenden soll, also eher kleine Shads und Wobbler zum "Light Rock fishen" oder größere Kaliber? Würde mich sehr über Deine Hilfe freuen!
~ValMac


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo ValMac,
hast eine pn! Die anderen dürfen mal kurz raten wo ich denn jetzt schon wieder abhanden gekommen bin  Supergrins!!
Kl. Tipp: gestern gabs wieder zwei Wölfe...
lg allen und viel Petri wo immer ihr seid


----------



## broki (6. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Jungs 
Lange ists her dass ich mich gemeldet habe..
Petri an den Schwertfisch Fänger und ein riesen Dankeschön das du ihn realased hast :m

Auch allen Anderen die gefangen haben..Petri!

In einigen Wochen gehe ich nach Korsika und Sardinien, und zwar für lange Zeit. Fänge werden wieder in Liveticker-manier berichtet..

Bis denne #h

Gruss 
Julian


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Beneidenswert :c Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola companeros
Noch so 10 Tage dann will ich auch wieder los.
Zielfisch wird zuerst wieder Bonito sein ,die Zeit ab ~ 20.8. sollte passen für etwas größere Kaliber.Ich hoffe es sind mehr da als letztes Jahr.
Dann mal sehn.Natürlich hoffe ich ,dass später noch welche von den ganz dicken "Bonitos" auftauchen.Da ich  bis in den Oktober rein bleiben möchte ist die Chance evtl gegeben.
Eine zweite (stärkere) Tuna-Rute ist jedenfalls bestellt .Es ist letztendlich eine Major Craft GKC 86 geworden.  .  
Und ein paar neue Popper und ein stickbait habe ich auch noch gebaut.






Die silbernen Hologrammeffekte sind auf dem Foto leider kaum erkennbar .
Oben rechts ein stick in der Art des waxwings.Läuft von allein fein zickzack.Also wenn ich ein tuna wär .....
Die anderen sind Popper für Thun und vor allem Bluefish.Meinen letzten Eigenbau hatte mir ja ein Blue abrasiert.
Fischis ,ihr dürft kommen ... 
Wenn es was zu berichten gibt schreib ich natürlich .
Und guckt mal ,ich versuche ein Foto in den Text zu fügen  
Euch allen tl ,Dieter


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schick, schick Dieter! Hammer wie schön du die Teile hinbekommst!! Und dann noch neue Rute (für die ganz großen )...aber das Beste:
Bis in den Oktober!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!
Und Broki wohl noch länger!!
Freue mich im drögem deutschem Herbst von euch Fischies und Stories zu sehen!!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter, ich sehe du verstehst dein Handwerk. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg damit! 

Die MC ist zwar denke ich auch nix für die ganz großen, aber für die Kaliber bei uns ist sie super und man kann damit sehr gut werfen und führen. 

ICh setzte auch voll auf den Herbst. 2 Wochen September, 2 Wochen Oktober. Palozeit!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dieter, gehts auch wieder zu Ron oder bleibst du in roses.

Ja zumindestwünsche ich allen viel Erfolg.

Bin schon gespannt auf die Berichte.
VG. Kay


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hai,
Ron vermutlich wieder nächstes Jahr ,evtl mal im Spätsommer/Herbst .Jetzt  bleibe ich in der Rosas Bucht.Erst Nautic Camping ,wenn der schließt wieder zum Laguna.
Beim Nautic gibt es leider weiterhin Probleme mit den Bootsliegeplätzen.Das tolle am Nautic war bisher ,dass Bootsliegeplätze ganz nah an den Stellplätzen waren und von dort nur so 200m zum Meer.Ganz kurze Wege.
Jetzt dürfen die Boote nicht mehr nah am Meer liegen.Müssen ganz hinten in den Kanal  und man hat viel viel weitere Wege.
Die Naturschützer würden am liebsten alles verbieten dort ,alle Boote weg ,Camping weg ,alle Menschen weg.Nur parc natural.Wer weiß wie lange das noch gutgeht.
War der Nautic bisher eine klare Empfehlung von mir für Camping mit Boot , jetzt gilt das so  nicht mehr.
Einen passenden Gegner für die MC muss ich erstmal ans Band bekommen, sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber man weiß ja nie und muss vorbereitet sein |uhoh: .Und was ist schon ganz groß |kopfkrat .
Ob die Eigenbauten funzen ,man wird sehen....


----------



## hans albers (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin...

tolle "eigenbauten"....sauber...#6

da beisst bestimmt was.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Naturschützer in Spanien haben einige komische Ideen. Jiggen auf den Kanaren verbieten, Fischen im Süßwasser verbieten, das Cap de Creus wollten sie auch bereits für jegliche Nutzung sperren. Es ist ja nicht so, dass da einige Jobs dranhängen und man kann nicht sagen, dass Spanien die nicht bräuchte. 

Bei mir ist es noch ein Monat! Zuletzt Fangmeldung Palometta 18,5kg.


----------



## Trickyfisher (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Kollegen
Möchte mich noch mal mit einer Frage anhängen.
Nächste woche gehts für 2 Wochen nach Kroatien, genauer gesagt, nach Senj, dass liegt am Ende der Kvarner Bucht.
Ich  möchte mich dort unter anderem am Spinnfischen auf Wölfe und Co.  versuchen, ich hab dafür bereits jede Menge casting Jiggs von 10-40gr.  und auch jede Menge Gummis, was mir noch fehlt, sind ein paar gute  Wobbler und Oberflächen Köder.
Was würdet ihr mir da fürs Rockfishing für Wobbler empfehlen? Was geht da gut? Und wo bekomme ich Sie?
Sie  sollten halt schön weit fliegen, schnell geführt werden können und es  sollte auch möglich sein, sie problemlos zu bestellen, also besser keine  Japan Exoten.
Und ja, wenn ich zurück bin, gibts einen Bericht, versprochen.
Danke schon mal
TL
johannes


----------



## Trickyfisher (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja, danke, hab ich eh gesehen, mir wäre halt mit speziellen Wobbler Kauftipps geholfen.


----------



## W-Lahn (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Rapala MaxRap und Yo Zuri Crystal Minnow...


----------



## broki (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kauf dir ein paar Yokozuna Wobbler..bestelle meine auf waveinn.com.. War mal ein Tip von glavoc. Sehr günstig, gute Qualität und das Wichtigste..sie fangen..


----------



## glavoc (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> Gladsax, Fat Pencil Prey,... Um nur zwei zu nennen



Sorry, nach meinen Erfahrungen wirst du mit Gladsax & Fat Pencil Prey nix fangen (ich zumindest hab auf beide überhaupt gar nix, nicht mal Nachläufer gehabt...)#d

Broki - die Yokozumas sind Dr.Spinn`s Tipp!:m

Also Wobbler/Twitchbaits/SeaBassLures von den schon genannten zucken wohl alle! Wichtig ist eine schnelle Führung und kräftige Rucke/Twitches...also sehr, sehr agressives führen ist angesagt! Kommen sie hinterher ohne zu beißen warst du zu "Soft" 

Zu den Oberflächenködern:

Trickyfischer: Von Yokozuna gibt es sie als Ima Skimmer Nachbauten unter dem Namen "Ikari 110" oder von Payo unter "Payo Visfo" ... gut sind auch von Savage Gear der Top Prey in 8,5 cm sowie ebenso taugliches auch von Rapture und so weiter...jede Menge Labels kopieren die großen (& teuren) Namen... Auch ebenfalls gut sind Kopien des Zenith von GanKraft, Kopien von Ima Pugatchev`s Cobra, der Naja von Sakura ..... eigentlich ist es weniger der Köder der die Fische bringt...mehr das du dich sehr intensiv mit dem Lauf und dem "Triggern" des Beissreflexes bei den Wölfen auseinandersetzen tust#h

Bedenke, dass Senj eine sehr steile Küste besitzt und du die Topwater - Lures eigentl. nur brauchst, wenn sie ufernahe "Gavune"-deutsch: Ährenfische attackieren!!

lg

Ach ja, bei mir gabs heute früh morgens statt Doraden nur einen weiteren Wolf 
Im Augenblick ist es eine eher zähe Fischerei..viel zu viel Trubel on the Beach^^
Morgen mache ich wohl mein erstes "Guiding" auf Wolfsbarsch:m hoffentlich fängt mein "Kunde" auch einen:m... ne Quatsch ganz in aller Freundschaft und ohne einen Cent zu verdienen...
euch lg und immer Fische am Band!
#h

Etwas Inspiration für dich: klickmich!


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein paar Yokozuna Wobbler..bestelle meine auf waveinn.com.. War mal ein Tip von glavoc. Sehr günstig, gute Qualität und das Wichtigste..sie fangen..



Die Yokozuna hab ich auch.... haben paar Barras gebracht :vik:

Allerdings hat der Kollege nur noch 14 Tage zeit... das kann bei Waveinn ggf zu knapp werden. Die Versenden ja auch Spanien etc.


----------



## glavoc (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Falls Trickyfischer mit dem Auto fährt & er durch/an Rijeka vorbeifährt, kann er sich dort auf jeden Fall mit allen möglichem Kunstködern eindecken...
lg
(helfe auch gerne beim Suchen der Läden^^(via I-Net)).

Als kleiner Appetitanreger, gabs bei uns vor wenigen Tagen...selbstgefangen versteht sich:




|wavey:


----------



## Bowlemeister (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sauber Glavoc, sieht echt gut aus... #r
ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich bei meinem Trip wenigstens einen fange!


----------



## glavoc (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Bowlemeister - danke! Achte immer auf die Futterfische. Du findest sie häufig an Strömungskanten und wenn sich das Meer beruhigt, oft an der Oberfläche. Da sind sie auch sehr leicht auszumachen (kl. Ringe wie bei steigenden Forellen oder Jungfischschwärmen (Döbel o.ä.). Springen diese auf einmal in großer Zahl aus dem Meer, verfolgt von einem oder mehreren Schwall/Schwällen, dann weißt du: jetzt mußte ihn dir schnappen!!
Dir viel Erfolg- drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen!
lg


----------



## Trickyfisher (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok, danke schon mal an Alle, ich denke, ich weis jetzt, welche Wobblertypen ich brauche.
Schlank, silbern und durchs Wasser prügeln:vik:
Zum bestellen wirds wohl schon etwas zu spät sein, ich werde einfach mal schauen, was ich so in Wien in den Läden bekomme, Yokozuna Wobbler habe ich schon welche gesehen, sind jetzt zwar nicht so silbern sondern eher bräunlich, werde mir aber auf jeden Fall 1 oder 2 besorgen, dazu noch irgentwelche langen schlanken.
Durch Rieka werde ich eher nicht fahren, wäre doch ein Umweg, aber in Crikvenice habe ich letztes Mal einen Angelladen entdeckt, die waren recht gut ausgestattet, mal schauen, was die so haben.
Denkt ihr, es macht um die Zeit auch Sinn, fettes Jigging Gerät (fürs Angeln vom Boot aus) mitzunehmen oder kann ich das getrost zuhause lassen?
Bericht folgt Anfang September.
TL
johannnes


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin,

vielleicht findest du auch andere schlanke Wobbler zw. 12 - 15cm die ggf so ein Cast-Balance System haben. Die Yokozunas haben ne Bleikugel im inneren, die beim Wurf im Wobbler an dessen Ende knallt und damit nochmal ein paar Meter extra raus holt.

Was auch klappen kann sind Küstenwobller wie zum Mefo Angeln (Falkfish) ... die fliegen sehr weit und schnell eingeholt laufen die unter der Wasseroberfläche.....


----------



## glavoc (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, es macht um die Zeit auch Sinn, fettes Jigging Gerät (fürs Angeln vom Boot aus) mitzunehmen oder kann ich das getrost zuhause lassen?
> Bericht folgt Anfang September.
> TL
> johannnes



Du meinst so Speedjiggingmässig auf AJ`s, oder bodennahe Fische? Macht sicher Sinn, kostet jedoch jede Menge Power, Kraft und Ausdauer...nach dem was ich so mitbekomme, schwenken immer mehr auf Inchiku und andere BottomJigging Varianten um...ist viel entspannter und wohl auch fängiger...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDQJr3dJAuc
Benötigen wirst du Inchikus zw. 80-150g je nach Tiefe und Kurrent/Strömung...mind. 0,5 mm FC und davon mehrere Meter, einen starken Powerwirbel um direkt in den Sprengring einzuhängen...schau mal bei Tante Goo.le nach!
Beide Methoden machen aber eigentl. nur in Verbindung mit einem Echolot Sinn. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit, mit weit weniger techn. und tacklemässigem Aufwand, wäre die klassische dalmatienische Naturköderangellei mittels Paternoster auf/an Unterwasserbergen und bis zu drei Haken an Seitenarmen...
Das Echolot sparst du, indem du dich einfach zu den alten Holzbooten abends draussen aufm Meer dazugesellst 

lg
|wavey:

PS. FR33 - hast du schon auf "Falkfish" was im Mittelmeer gefangen? & wenn ja, welche Arten....ich selber habe den "Glauben" bei so was verloren.


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hatte bei Malle nen Nachläufer auf die Wurfrakete... aber ka was es war. Barra war es nicht... die waren meist bräunlich am Rücken. Irgendwas silber/blau/schwarz farbenes.... so um die 40-50cm.... vlt ein Wolfsbarsch?

Auf Gummi hatte ich nur hänger und im Mittelwasser gejiggt ging auch nichts drauf. Hatte aber nur Fin-S in Silber und Shaker dabei....


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das klassische vertikal Jiggen auf AJ macht bei euch am meisten Sinn im Winter (Januar, Februar) 
Ich denke im September gibt es andere Methoden, die mehr Sinn machen.

Achso glavoc das mit den springenden Kleinfischen und den Räubern drin, das kenn ich aus meiner Kindheit. Sieht man bei uns leider echt selten. Früher konnten wir auch vom Balkon aus Palometta rauben sehen, das ist auch sehr markant. 
Irgendwann wird auch bei uns der erste Wolf kommen, aber ich denke dass der Mero eher fällig ist  
Für die Spinnfischer zum Heißmachen ein neues Video von Josep
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRawUTo4aTU


----------



## Trickyfisher (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Glavoc
Ich hab mir gestern ein paar Sachen besorgt, unter anderen einen "Williamson Yabai Jig 65G BLW" (https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/williamson-yabai-jig) der ist für das "Kabura Jigging", also auch eher langsames Jigging in Bodennähe, der könnte doch was bringen, oder?
Schaut zumindest ziemlich geil aus, mal sehen.


----------



## glavoc (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Männers,

Fr33 - jepp, genauso in etwa dacht ich es mir schon...immerhin Nachläufer, wobei das noch mehr Frust bedeutet...
Mit Gummi auf Wölfe werden hier bei uns so der Art gefischt:
Bsp1 - http://www.varalicar.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Silikoncima-na-brancine_11.jpg
Bsp2 -  http://www.varalicar.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Silikoncima-na-brancine_2.jpg
Bsp3 - http://www.varalicar.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/brancin_3.jpg
Bsp4 - http://i.imgur.com/bZdjgL5.jpg

... alles selbstverständlich mit UL Ruten (ca. 0,5 - 10,12 g) und vom Boot oder Hafenmolen o.ä. aus (geringe Wurfweite).

Dario - schickes Fischchen^^ was Joseph da gefangen hat, ne wirklich ein guter Fisch! Werde ich als Uferangler wohl nie ans Band bekommen (in dieser Größe). AJ`s lassen sich aber auch im Sommer bei uns erjiggen - im Winter mußt du doch sehr, sehr weit rausfahren...(dafür gab es da aber auch viele in der 70 kg Größe!!). 
Trickyfischer - ja Versuch macht kluch^^ - ne im Ernst, du kannst ihn ja noch mit Naturköder "tunen", also einfach die Haken zusätzlich mit z.Bsp. Fischfetzen bestücken! (Stärkt auch das Vertrauen in den Köder  ).
euch lg und dicke Arme (vom drillen!)


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich komm dieses Jahr nicht ans Meer... verdammt. Aber ich hab für alle daheim gebliebenen nen Tipp (kann man auch zur Küstenangelei Übung zählen).

Mit Popper, stickbaits, Minnows und Blech auf dicke Rapfen gehen. Hat m.M viele Parallelen zum Spinnfischen am Mittelmeer vom Ufer aus. Werfen bis der Arm abfällt, knallharte Bisse.... und kämpferische Fische. Quasi die Low-Budget Variante |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hatte schon fast erwartet: werfen bis der Arm abfällt und garkeine Bisse  

Aber dass man genau die Spots für große AJ abfischt und dort regelrechte Sternstunden erlebt werden können ist nunmal Winter. Mal ganz davon ab wird das bei knallharter Sonne auch nicht unanstrengender


----------



## glavoc (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt!! Zumal der Wolfsbarsch ähnliches Aussehen besitzt und ebenso "Zahnlos" wie der Rapfen ist. Nur leider gibbet ihn in meinen Gewässern nich  (den Rapfen!). 
Meine Popper, Stickbaits und längl. Twitchbaits lassen sich wohl auch sicher auf den Schied/Rapfen anwenden...

_Zitat scorp10n77:
Aber dass man genau die Spots für große AJ abfischt und dort regelrechte  Sternstunden erlebt werden können ist nunmal Winter. Mal ganz davon ab  wird das bei knallharter Sonne auch nicht unanstrengender _
Dario, vollkommen richtig, da geb ich dir Recht! - ja im Winter findest du sie tief unten in der Tiefe, während sie ab Frühjahr immer mehr und mehr oberflächennäher stehen (bei uns in Dalmatien). Es gab hier wohl schon "Massenfänge" von kapitalen AJ`s/Gof`s im Winter, wo wohl bis zu 20 Booten am Spot über Wochen hinweg anzutreffen waren  ... Sommers fangen sie bei uns alte Opis mit ihrer "Panula" wie hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVT4LZJNp-U
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aber Panula ist eben nicht jigging 

Bei uns kann man die AJs im Sommer mit Popper fangen


----------



## glavoc (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sodele mein "Guiding" auf Wolfsbarsch war recht kurz, aber dennoch erfolgreich . Dann hat jedoch der Regen eingesetzt. Auf dem Weg zurück hab auch ich noch den meinen gefangen. Jetzt regnet es. Mal schauen was morgen eventl. geht.
LG
Dario, die AJ`s auf Popper, in der <3kg oder >10kg Klasse? Kleine gibt es hier oft sogar vom Ufer im Oktober...aber so einen richtigen Oschi auf Popper? Falls ja- Viva Espana!


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich meine Tiere von so 5kg in dem Dreh. Schon nicht schlecht, ich hab das aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Trickyfisher (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Kollegen, danke schon mal fuer die vielen Tipps, eine frage habe ich noch.
Ich habe auf meiner Rolle zum Spinnfischen eine gelbe 0.19er Powerpro drauf. 
Macht das "gelb" was (klar kommt vorne noch 1m FC drauf) und passt die 0.19er oder ist das viel zu stark? Muss ich da noch eine neue schnur kaufen odre passt Die?
Es geht ums wobblern und cast jiggen vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm ich hatte ne 15er PP in blau drauf.... meine die sieht der Fisch halt im Meerwasser nicht so schnell..... ne 19er ist hat schon derb und kann ggf einiges an Wurfweite kosten. Aber würde keine neue Schnur kaufen, sondern einfach testen. 

Mir nem Meter FC sollte das klappen. Hatte damals nur rund 70cm FC drann und was gefangen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fische 0,15 in gelb auch problemlos. Mit zunehmender Schnurdicke büßt du Wurfweite ein und im Mittelmeer gilt long cast big fish... 
Ich würde es aber einfach so nehmen, 0,19 ist ja auch kein Seil und mit Thunaschnur kann ich nen 30gr Köder auch noch ganz schön weit werfen.


----------



## broki (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

0.19er geht schon. Fische selber auch 0.15er.. Ich nehme aber deutlich mehr Fluorocarbon..+/- 2m..


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich auch, weil du allein schon wenn du mit 1m anfängst und eine Beschädigung dran hast kannst du direkt einen neuen  Meter anknüpfen und wenn du 2m hattest kannst du einfach 20cm abschneiden. Unter 1m gehe ich nie!


----------



## glavoc (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bilder vom heutigem Mittagessen/Wolfsbarschstrecke:


----------



## glavoc (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und noch zwei Bilder...immer die gleichen langweiligen Motive^^
lg

PS. Bei FC-Vorfach würde ich auch mind. 1,5m, besser sogar 2m nehmen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc: Petri u guten Hunger, schöne bzw leckere Woba- Strecke!


----------



## glavoc (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Anglermeister und ja, die sind schon (fast) verputzt .


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fische 15erPP und 19erPP (bei größeren Ködern) beide in blau.

@glavoc, na PetriHeil


----------



## glavoc (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dr.Spinn - Danke. Leider bläßt bei mir der Wind (Bura) und obwohl "auflandig" ist dieser Sche..se zum Fischen. Von Doraden keine Spur & auf 200g Minidoraden hab ich keinen Bock (diese zu verangeln wegen u.U. tiefhängendem Haken). Also streiche ich am Haus rum 
Dir ganz viel Glück und viel Petris im anstehendem Spanienurlaub!!
lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke. Habe noch ne knappe Woche Arbeit. (Würde auch lieber Haus streichen in Kroatien).


----------



## Krallblei (13. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola.

Fahr Donnerstag übers Wochende nach Spanien bis Montag Abend.
gester mit Dieter telefoniert. Sieht wohl so aus das wir noch zusammen aufs 
Meer können. Ich bete zu Gott das die Bonitos dann angekomnen sind
und Hunger haben. 

10. September gehts nochmal 10 Tage runter.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@krallblei

hy benni wünsche dir viel erfolg bei den bonitos und ein schönes Wochenende da unten.

VG Kay


----------



## glavoc (15. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

aloha in die Runde,
ab morgen hab` ich wohl kein Internet mehr (für die restlichen Urlaubstage) und darum hier jetzt der letzte "Live-Bericht" von mir aus Dalmatien .

Also die Doraden sind wohl wieder da  , d.h. jetzt habe ich zwei weitere im Gefrierfach liegen. Bei den Wolfsbarschen schaut es dagegen bescheidener aus...die letzten fünf die ich fing, sind aufgrund ihrer geringen Größe der Adria zurückgegeben worden.
Wünsche euch allen eine gute Zeit & gespannte Leinen, viel Petri und jedes Glück der Erde!!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man was du da an Wölfen rausholst, krass! Aber große scheint es bei dir nicht so wirklich zu geben? 

Wünsche euch allen dreien viel Erfolg, ich muss noch etwas weniger als 4 Wochen warten, ja das wird schnell rumgehen. 

Es soll erste Bonitos gegeben haben, läuft aber sehr schlecht. Die Fischerei auf Makrelen wohl auch. Mal sehen, ihr werdet schon was rauszaubern. Gut Ding will ja bekanntlich Weile haben!


----------



## W-Lahn (16. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> aloha in die Runde,
> ab morgen hab` ich wohl kein Internet mehr (für die restlichen Urlaubstage) und darum hier jetzt der letzte "Live-Bericht" von mir aus Dalmatien .
> 
> Also die Doraden sind wohl wieder da  , d.h. jetzt habe ich zwei weitere im Gefrierfach liegen. Bei den Wolfsbarschen schaut es dagegen bescheidener aus...die letzten fünf die ich fing, sind aufgrund ihrer geringen Größe der Adria zurückgegeben worden.
> ...


Petri zu den Wolfsbarschen!


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, (hab`zum Glück immer noch I-Net, mal schauen wie lange noch)



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Man was du da an Wölfen rausholst, krass! Aber große scheint es bei dir nicht so wirklich zu geben?



Na ja, denke so langsam hab`ich den Dreh`auf dem Fleckchen hier wohl raus^^...wird Zeit nach ganz neuen Spots zu schauen!
Oder aber mich in was neues reinzufuchsen...Shorejigging klappt hier nicht wirklich (alles zu flach, zu viele Unterwasserberge weit draussen in den Kanälen in unerreichbarer Entfernung vom Ufer). Vermutlich ist SJ eher was für Griechenland mit seinen extremen Meerestiefen?;+

Werde hier wo ich meist bin wohl verstärkt LRF(light rock fishing) betreiben und an tieferen Orten(so ich denn an welchen vorbeikomme) dem SJ hin und wieder eine Chance geben.

Große Wölfe fing ich 2,3 Stück bei runden/guten 2 kg, einige wenige mehr (Dutzend) mit 1kg + und dann mehr als 200 in klein/Portionsgröße über die ganzen Urlaube verteilt. 
Ja auf so richtige Oschis in 4kg plus! hätte ich auch so voll Bock!! Da muß ich aber ganz wo anders fischen gehn...

Benny plus Dieter und dem Doktor viele Petris auch von mir!#6
W-Lahn ein Petri Dank zurück! (Der fängt sogar Jung-Lachse mitten in Hessen!!|bigeyes)

allen eine gute Zeit und dicke Fische!!
|wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (16. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke! Irgendwas geht immer.. Oder auch nicht


----------



## Mett (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, zusammen - 
frisch zurück folgt auch bald der Fangbericht aber nun erstmal wieder einarbeiten |supergri

Aber anfangen will ich ja doch 

Angelgebiet war wiedermal Mallorca zwischen Cala Ratjada und Canyamel.

Da Familienurlaub mussten die beiden Kinder natürlich auch mit,
 was für mich bedeutete die beiden vom gewohnten Posenangeln auf Spinnangeln umzustellen,
was wiederum für mich dann Schlussendlich als Vollzeitjob endete - aber dazu noch später.
Ich selbst hatte eine 3,6m Telerute mit großer Surfcast Rolle die ich "gemütlich" auf Grund legte wärend ich die Kids unter beobachtung hielt, den ein oder anderen Tipp abgab und hin und wieder mal ablöste wenn die Arme schwer wurden.

erster Angeltag:

Am späten Abend in Richtung meines Lieblingsspots gefahren, das das noch 2 Stunden bis Sonnenuntergang blieben.
Das sollte für den ersten Tag reichen 
Angekommen noch 15 Minuten über Stock und Stein und mein Plätzchen angesteuert von dem ich wusste das wir uns auch zu dritt nicht in die Quere kommen.
Die Kinder kamen erstaunlich schnell in das neue Angelerlebnis und nach 30 Minuten surrte auch schon die erste Bremse. Nach einem kurzen drill kam ein Barracuda von knapp 50cm zum Vorschein.
Da ich keine Schonmaße für Cudas in den Unterlagen finden konnte, beschlossen wir einstimmig das alle Cudas unter 50 cm und unverletzt sind wieder ins Wasser kommen und noch wachsen dürfen.
Kaum war der Fisch wieder im Wasser schossen auch schon wieder die Köder ins Wasser, 
dann ging alles verdammt schnell ...
An der Wasseroberfläche sprangen fast überall kleine Fische und bei beiden Angeln fing die Bremse an zu zischen. Rausgezogen Barracuda abgehackt gemessen über 50 cm -> einpacken. Schon schrie das zweite Kind nach hilfe beim landen. Barracuda abgehakt, gemessen, eingepackt.
Und so ging es für fast 30 Minuten Schlag auf Schlag.
Danach eine Pause, denn wir waren alle drei komplett durchgeschwitzt und was hier gefangen wurde reichte locker für das morgige Abendessen.
Ausbeute 4 schöne Baracudas zwischen 60 und 80 cm. (5 weitere durften wieder ins kühle nass zurück)

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So gehört sich das!!

Pics?


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri!

Ja die Cudas machen schon Spaß am Spinngerät.... die Zimmern auch ordentlich auf die Wobbler 

Ja bin ebenfalls auf Bilder gespannt. Ggf plane ich nxt Jahr mal nen Griechenland Urlaub und hoffe dort auch die Angel zu schwingen....


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also vom Schleppangeln sind die Barracudas mir nur als viiiel schlechtere Kämpfer bekannt als z.B. Bluefish, Palometta usw. 

Benny leckt sich schon die Finger wenn er sowas hört. Das selbstgesetzte Mindestmaß ist denke ich voll in Ordung, an den kleinen ist eh fast nix dran und so wenig Gräten haben die auch nicht.


----------



## Krallblei (18. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Finger? Ich hab die Hand schon bis zum Ellenbogen im Mund


----------



## broki (18. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Barras sind schon spassig weil halt Massenfänge möglich sind.. Und die Attacken, vorallem auf Oberflächenköder sind hart. Im Drill allerdings sind sie eher schwach..einmal gedreht und die Luft ist raus, auch an der leichteren Spinne.. Vielleicht siehts ab 1m+ anders aus..blieb mir bisher verwehrt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein bisher größter Barracuda (112cm ) auf Trollingrute hat auch nur am Anfang Schnur genommen, sobald man ihn umgedreht hat, wars zügig vorbei. 
Aber wenn man sie seitlich schlenzt, dann gehn sie ab wie Schmidts Katze!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo miteinander, 

ich wollte kurz bei den Experten nachfragen, was ich denn Ende September in Apulien zwischen Bari und Lecce an fischereilichen Highlights erwarten kann? Es ist mein erster Trip an den Stiefelabsatz und leider konnte ich bisher keine wirklich verwertbaren Informationen herausfinden. 

Freuen würde ich mich natürlich über Wolfsbarsch und Co. Und falls ihr noch einen Tipp für eine kurzgeteilte Reiserute zum Wobblerangeln habt, wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar. 

Vielen Dank & beste Grüße, 

Markus


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola, bin nun endlich in Spanien angekommen.
Vom Flieger noch schnell ein Foto von der Rosas Bucht für Dario gemacht.#h

Zur Zeit viel trafic hier, aber war ja zu erwarten.
Leider auch noch wenig Fisch dazu.
War jetzt morgens draußen, es gab wenig Aktivitäten vielleicht 5-6 pro Tag. Einige waren deutlich aber nichts besonderes. Frency wäre übertrieben.
Hatte einen Anfasser auf Montero in Silber/Grün. Konnte ich aber nicht verwerten. Futterfisch / Horchte so um die 25cm sind vorhanden.

Ach der große bay ruf maniac macht wirklich ne gute Figur und erstaunliche Wurfweiten. Gruß an Ulfisch. 

Bootstouren sind hier etwas überteuert aber auch nicht meine Preisklasse. Boot für selbstfahrer gibt's für 125€ die 4 Stunden.
Ich glaube ich werde das mal probieren, muss aber erst noch die anderen einige Tage beobachten, damit ich wenigstens ne Ca. Richtung habe. Sonst macht das keinen Sinn.

Bis die Tage #h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> Freuen würde ich mich natürlich über Wolfsbarsch und Co. Und falls ihr noch einen Tipp für eine kurzgeteilte Reiserute zum Wobblerangeln habt, wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar.
> ...



Zenaq Expedition 3teilig, illex gelb 4teilig


----------



## broki (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du gerade ne Rute für 600 mücken empfohlen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Mett (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

stimmt schon Cudas sind nicht die Kämpfer aber für die Kids war es mal definitiv was anderes als beim Posenangeln das Kleinzeug.

Fotos gibt es leider nur ein paar von ein Handy da mir mein Handy sammt Fotos geklaut wurde. Muss noch sehn was sich da verwenden lässt.

aber nun zur 

Fortsetzung - 2ter Angeltag:

wir haben den gleichen Spot wie beim am ersten Tag gewählt da er uns zu dritt einfach den besten Platz bietet und vor allem er funktioniert 
Spinnruten für die Kids wieder fertiggemacht und dei beiden mal machen lassen, so wie es gestern lief brauchen sie ja im normalfall keine große Hilfe.
Also eine Grundrute vorbereitet und links ums Eck Richtung 30 Meter Wassertiefe geschleudert so das sie den zwein beim spinnen nicht in die quere kommt.
Sardine auf ein kurzes Stahlvorfach mit zwei Haken und 1,5 Meter FC Vorfach montiert und ala "teleferica" an der Hauptschnur versenkt. Vorsichtshalber noch einen akustischen Bissanzeiger montiert das ich mein Auge mehr auf den Kindern haben konnte als auf der Rute. 
Bei den Spinnruten blieb es bis auf einen kleinen Schriftbarsch der den Kunstköder der doppelt so groß wie er und scheinbar nicht in sein Rvier eindringen durfte ruhig. 
Dann noch eine Kontrolle der ortlichen Behörden welche die Lizenzen kontrolliert haben und nochmal klar gemacht haben das Nachtangel verboten ist. Nach meiner Erklärung das wir nach Sonnenuntergang zusammenpacken ließen sie uns wieder weitermachen.
Als wir gerade dabei waren die Spinnruten einzupacken schreit plötzlich der Bissanzeiger.
Rute in die Hand genommen und schon lief die Schnur von der Rolle als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Bremse fester gestellt und erstmal den ersten run stoppen können, dann ein wenig einholen können aber nur sehr mühsam da sich die Rolle als absoluter Müll entpuppte und ich Angst hatt sie bricht jeden Moment ab.
Dann wieder Vollgas aber diesmal weiter nach rechts, mittlerweile sind sicher schon 150 Meter von der Rolle. Das Mistvieh lässt sich immer wieder stoppen und ein paar Meter heranholen um dann wieder zig mal mehr Schnur zu nehmen.
Nach fast 30 Minuten habe ich dann beinahe wieder die ganze Schnur auf der Rolle und schon sehr Siegessicher. Das es mittlerweile stonkdunkel ist und die zwei Taschenlampen nicht unbedingt das hellste Sonnenlicht abstahlen hilft nicht gerade beim landen.
Plotzlich ein kurzes "Platsch" an der Wasseroberfläche und das Vieh zieht wieder Richtung Tiefe, was aber noch schlimmer ist um den Felsen. Ich versuche noch dagegenzuhalten aber dann war auch schon die Schnur ab. |abgelehn
Zum weniger Erfreulichen Abschluss kahm noch dazu das die ganze Zeit der Bissanzeiger in einer Salzwasserlacke lag und danach natürlich keinen Biep mehr von sich gab.
Einige Spanier denen ich das berichtet habe waren sich sehr sicher das es ein Dentex gewesen sein muss da es dort eine große Exemplare geben soll.

Die letzten zwei Angeltage kommen bald inkl. der Bilder sofern ich noch was brauchbares finde.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh nein wie ärgerlich!!! Den nächsten erwischst du! Mein Papa hat mal einen 4kg Dentex an einer 10200er RedArc gefangen, der ging auch ab wie Schmitz Katze, dachte erst er spult ihn  |uhoh:
Dentex erkennst du sehr klar daran, dass er deutliche Kopfschläge gibt. Ich hätte dir den Fisch von Herzen gegönnt! 

Nachtangeln bei euch in der Zone verboten oder insgesamt auf der Insel? 

@broki Zenaq ist eben nicht Aldi und im hochwertigen mehrpreisigen Segment wirds eben auch richtig teuer. Der Kay gönnt sich halt gern mal was, fängt aber auch nicht mehr Fische |rolleyes


----------



## broki (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@broki Zenaq ist eben nicht Aldi und im hochwertigen mehrpreisigen Segment wirds eben auch richtig teuer. Der Kay gönnt sich halt gern mal was, fängt aber auch nicht mehr Fische |rolleyes[/QUOTE]

 Naja ich fische definitiv keine Aldi Ruten..und auch kein 60€ Stock..

Meine Spinne ist auch hochwertig, aber 600 Teuronen?!? Für ne Reise/Urlaubsrute? Wer das für ne Stangenrute zahlt von mir aus..


fand nur den Tip ein bisschen gar gut gemeint auf die Frage nach ner Reisespinne..

Gruss


----------



## Franz_x (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett: Schade, dass es mit dem unbekannten Fisch nicht geklappt hat. Ich kenne das Gefühl nur zu gut, wenn sich ein guter Fisch am Fels verabschiedet...Die Teleferica-Methode wird hauptsächlich für lebende Köderfische verwendet. Die tote Sardine wird wohl nicht ganz so zielstrebig vom Ufer raus zum Blei schwimmen #c. Meeräschen und v.a. Hornhechte sind da wesentlich besser.

@Uferfischer: Hat schon mal wer mit lebender Sepia vom Ufer gefischt? Wie verhalten sich die an der freien Leine? Gehen die zum Grund und suchen sich ein Versteck oder schwimmen die (mehr oder weniger) frei in Grundnähe?


Grüße
Franz


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Nett
UBeileid zum verlorenen fisch, das ist echt bitter, hoffe beim nächsten klappt's.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Besten Dank an Dr. Spin für den Reiserutentipp, leider - wie auch von dem ein oder anderen Mitposter vermutet - liegen beide ein wenig außerhalb meines derzeitigen Budgets für ne Reisespinne. 

Ins Auge gefallen wäre mir die Shimano Blue Romance Stickbait in 9ft. Hat die zufällig jemand in Gebrauch und kann mir evtl. den ein oder anderen Erfahrungswert zukommen lassen? 

Viel Erfolg auch an die bereits Verreisten: das mit dem Handy ist ja wirklich blöd. Aber dafür hattest Du ja merklich Spass mit dem Dentex. 

Grüße, 

Markus


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> @broki Zenaq ist eben nicht Aldi und im hochwertigen mehrpreisigen Segment wirds eben auch richtig teuer. Der Kay gönnt sich halt gern mal was, fängt aber auch nicht mehr Fische |rolleyes



 Naja ich fische definitiv keine Aldi Ruten..und auch kein 60€ Stock..

Meine Spinne ist auch hochwertig, aber 600 Teuronen?!? Für ne Reise/Urlaubsrute? Wer das für ne Stangenrute zahlt von mir aus..
QUOTE.

fand nur den Tip ein bisschen gar gut gemeint auf die Frage nach ner Reisespinne..

Also die kannst du schon mit ner Stangenrute vergleichen.
Ist halt sehr universell, wobblern, jiggen, leichtes trolling.
Thema sollte damit dann auch erledigt sein.

Die anderen fischen roadrunner, da kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Ansonsten hat Dario recht, ich fange nicht besonders viel. 
Hier gibt's momentan nur die Kinderstube (Woba).
Wenig Aktivitäten, nichts verwertbares.

Also Boote hier arg teuer.|abgelehn
VG Kay, und Petri an alle die noch unten sind#h


----------



## glavoc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Mett zu deinen Fischen & ein großes Danke für deine Berichte!
Doctore Spinn noch viel Fischkontakt und Benny&Dieter viele Bonitos (oder so ähnlich )
allen lg
PS - ich fische sogar nur eine 38€ Rute (hier!)

|wavey:


----------



## Bowlemeister (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dickes Petri auch von mir. Da zieht es einen doch direkt ans Wasser!
@glavoc Mit der Rute kann man auch nichts verkehrt machen, Preis/Leistung der Wahnsinn. Beim Spinnen steh ich eh wahnsinnig auf Shimanoruten.
Ich bin gerade dabei mein Zeug fürs Wochenende zu richten, gar nicht so einfach sich zu entscheiden was mitkommt und was hier bleiben muss.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe gerade mal angefragt bei meinem spanischen Dealer wegen eines Saltiga Handle Knobs. Meine z6000GT hat ja einen Plastikknauf, nicht so sexy. Ist wie ein tolles Auto ohne Alufelgen. Jaaa die Herren Japaner lassen sich das 76€ kosten #t Mal gucken ob ich das mache, ist schon arg... 
Soviel zum Thema 60 € Ruten, ihr habt Sorgen!!!

Noch 2 Wochen!!!! Es gibt Llampugas mittlerweile und Josep fing kürzlich einen Blue von stolzen 105cm!!! Mein größter hatte glaub ich 80 oder 90 (6kg)


----------



## Krallblei (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu. 


Bin vom langen Wochenende aus Spanien zurück. 
Mit Dieter Bonitos jagen hat leider nicht geklappt wegen Tramuntana.
Hab immermal gespinnt auf Wölfe.  Nada. War zweimal Nachts unterwegs und hab mit 4 Ruten auf Grund gefischt. Eine Nacht am Rio Muga"delta" brachte nur nen mini Wolf. Eine Nacht am Strand brachte einige Doraden.
Es war die Tage brechend heiss mit Sturm.

Egal noch 16 Tage dann gehts wieder 10 Tage runter!!


----------



## Krallblei (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab nur ganz wenige Bilder gemacht

P


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du bei dem Tramuntana in der Muschel gepennt? :m


----------



## Krallblei (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Natürlich:vik:

Hab den Boden mit 100 Kilo Sand beschwert|rolleyes
Des ging schon


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann bist du ja jetzt gründlich gesandstrahlt. Tramuntanapeeling!


----------



## Krallblei (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Nacht war hart aber schön


----------



## Mett (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Stachelritter86

Ich habe mir als Einstiegsrute die Savagegear Roadrunner XNLT2 20-80g mit einer Penn Battle2 zugelegt.
Bin absolut glücklich damit und die Spanier waren überrascht das es Reiseruten in der Qualität gibt.


Meinen Bericht werde ich nächste Woche fertig machen, da ich im Moment absolut keine Zeit habe.
Aber der letzte Teil kommt noch, versprochen


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola allerseits.
Nach einer Woche noch kein Bonitosteak in Sesamkruste. :c 
Erstmal Petri allen Fängen und mein Mitgefühl allen Verlorenen Fischis.
Hier ist es wirklich mühsam bisher.Erst Trami,dann sollten eigentlich die Bonitos da sein.aber nix,kein einziger Biss.nada.auch bei den Kollegen nicht.
Auch keine Mahis gesichtet bisher.
Vorgestern 3 kleinere Bluefish verloren ,Makrelen kann man gut fangen und mal einen Klodeckel ,äh also Rochen.
Das wars schon bisher. 
Nach dem geilen Start im Mai der schlechteste Start im August.
Aber super Wetter zum relaxen,Sonne pur.
Mett : bist du auch mit der Battle zufrieden ?ich nicht,jedenfalls nicht fürs spinning.wirft bei mir Luftknoten und hat ein schlechtes Wickelbild ohne Ersatz Distanzscheiben zur Korrektur.würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Krallblei (27. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter die Bonitos reisen mit Dario und mir an in zwei Wochen


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was es ab Bonito schlechter läuft, läuft es an Blue und Palometta besser. Ist zumindest das was ich höre, denn da gibt es Fänge und ich habe sonst nichts gehört. 
Ich vermute fast, dass die Fischerei erst in 2 Wochen richtig aufblühen wird, wenn ich komme und dem Benny seinen ersten Bonito fange |bla:|bla:|bla:
Mahis gibt es auf jeden Fall, denn Josep hat ja bereits welche gefangen an den Medas Bojen. 

War doch recht verwundert, dass du mal mit dem Wetter zufrieden bist :m


----------



## Mett (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ T-dieter26
Ich bin mit der Penn Battle2 vollauf zufrieden, 
hatte am Anfang aber auch Probleme mit Luftknoten aber nur solange die
Schnur (Spiderwire 0,15) neu war.
Nach den ersten zwei Tagen war das Problem wie weggezaubert.

@scorp
Nachtangel ist auf ganz Mallorca verboten und seit neuersten auch Jigging wobei hier scheinbar
zwischen zwei Arten unterschieden wird.
Auch Lebendköder sollen für Uferangler verboten werden, aber das ist scheinbar noch nicht durch.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Spanier haben einen an der Mütze! Die haben auch schon was auf den Weg gebracht um jegliche Süßwasserangelei zu verbieten. Das sind Arbeitsplätze und Einnahmequellen die dort vernichtet werden #d#d#d


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die Spanier haben einen an der Mütze! Die haben auch schon was auf den Weg gebracht um jegliche Süßwasserangelei zu verbieten. Das sind Arbeitsplätze und Einnahmequellen die dort vernichtet werden #d#d#d



Wie bitte?!!!|uhoh:#d

Da gibt es sicher Sachen die man eher verbieten sollte.
Ist da amtlich?


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fische ziemlich viel mit Livebait und das ist bei den Spaniern auch sehr beliebt. Will auch nicht dass man es mir verbietet. 

Ich weiß von einem Freund, dass er schon in Madrid dagegen demonstrieren war. Aber bisher ist es glaube ich noch nicht durchgesetzt. Die sollen die komerzielle Fischerei verbieten und nichts anderes. Das kostet nur Geld und kollabiert sowieso über früh oder lang!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja, sorry, Urlaub, bin im angelstress oder faul .
Klappt irgend wie ich mit dem Berichte schreiben.

Wie Dieter schon schrieb, momentan echt schwierig.
Und irgendwie auch weniger fischtechnisch los als noch vor einigen Jahren. Kaum Aktivitäten. Vor allem wenn man an den Strand verbannt ist.

Habe weiter versucht Woba zu angeln, zwischen durch mal größere Köder probiert. Halt auffällig.

Stylo210 probiert. Toll nach einigen Würfen Perrücke peng ab war er.
Habe dann auf Maniac gewechselt, nachdem ich alles neu Knoten konnte.

Stylo wieder in Sicht, ganz schön
 abgetrieben. Versucht das Teil wieder einzufangen. Ca. 10-ter Wurf nach den Stylo Fehlbiss an der Oberfläche auf den Maniac.:c
Komisch - trotz drei Drillingen nicht hängengeblieben;+. 
Nach weiteren 10 Würfen wenigstens den Stylo gefangen|rolleyes.
So kann man einen Morgen auch verbringen.

Ab und zu Nachläufer des Wobakindergartens.
Ja hoffe das wird noch.
Bis die Tage. Petri für alle.#6

Ja schön 11 Uhr liege am Strand, an der gelben Boje rauben sie#q.


----------



## Fr33 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @ T-dieter26
> Ich bin mit der Penn Battle2 vollauf zufrieden,
> hatte am Anfang aber auch Probleme mit Luftknoten aber nur solange die
> Schnur (Spiderwire 0,15) neu war.
> ...



Servus,

hab gerade mal meine Papiere vom letzten Jahr raus gekramt inkl. dem großen PDF mit den ganzen verschiedenen Zonen usw. Da gab es je nach Region schon Nachtangelverbote oder halt nur bestimmte Tage an denen geangelt werden durfte. Bei Cala Mesquida z.B darfste nur an 3 Tagen die Woche angeln und dann aber nur bis kurz nach Sonnenuntergang.

Wenn die das auf die ganze Insel ausweiten wird das hart. Schutzonen hin oder her .... Tagsüber bei 30° und Sonnenschein beisst halt meist kaum was..... daher gehen  die meisten ja Abends bzw. Nachts...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nächster Morgen leichte Dünung, die Wellen rollen schön am Strand.



Bin wieder mit dem Maniac unterwegs. Bin begeistert von dem Köder, fliegt gut und läuft im Oberflächenfilm.
Angle mich den Strand runter. Keine Nachläufer zu sehen ist noch zu dunkel. Komme dann am kleinen Riff an. Hier ist etwas Kleinfisch und das Wasser ist schön bewegt.


Der Biss kommt dann direkt in der Rückströmung. Harter Einschlag in der Rutenspitze, Fisch nimmt keine Schnur und kämpft direkt im Flachbereich. Kann dann einen kleinen Woba landen. Der Fisch ist gut im Futter, hat geschätzte 800 Gramm.





Angle noch weiter nichts. Wechsel noch auf den Montero, auch nichts.
Die ersten Badegäste kommen und ich trete den Rückweg an.

Nach dem Filetieren ist sogar ne gute Portion übrig geblieben.



Berichte demnächst weiter.

VG Kay


----------



## Mett (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja es wird nicht einfacher mit den Bestimmungen, vor allem werden die Bestimmungen der Schutzgebiete immer mehr ins Allgemeine verschoben.

Aber nun zu den letzten Teil meines Berichts:

Tag 3:
Diesmal haben wir einen anderen Spot gewählt der ein wenig mehr Wassertiefe hat aber dafür auch nur zu Fuß in gut 40 Minuten erreichbar ist.
Die Kinder machen die Angeln heute sebst fertig, nur bei den Knoten brauchen sie noch etwas Hilfe.  Dafür kann ich in Ruhe die Grundrute auspacken die paar Meter Schnur die wegen der letzten aktion fehlen sollen mich für die letzten paar Tage nicht stören sondern ich will nochmal so einen fight wie an Tag 2 aber diesmal mit Landung.
Wir Ködern immer wieder ein wenig mit Sardinenstücken an um unsere Chancen zu erhöhen.
Die erste Spinnrue kreischt und es beginnt ein kurzer aber guter fight.
Das ist mit Sicherheit kein Baracuda so wie das immer wieder zieht #6 gelandet wurde dann eine Bernsteinmakrele mit ca. 70 cm. #6
Dann lange nichts ... gar nichts ...
Plötzlich unterbricht ein Glöckchen das rauschen der Wellen, ich hätte fast nicht mehr daran gedacht das anstellte des in Salzwasser eingelegten und nun defekten Bissanzeigers ein Glöckchen an der Grundrute hängt.
Anschlag und es zieht dermaßen ab das die Angel gleich mal einen ordentlichen Bogen macht -> YES :vik:
Immer wieder zieht der Fisch ordentlich ab, bleibt "stehen", lässt sich trotz stark angezogener Bremse kaum bewegen, dann doch wieder ein paar Meter um gleich im Anschluss wieder mehr Schnur zu nehmen als ich zurückerobern konnte.
Als dann die hälfte der Rolle noch gut 30 Minuten wieder mit Schnur befüllt war, eine Flucht mit der ich nicht mehr gerechnet habe.
KNACK und die Rute bricht, kurz noch überlegt was ich denn nun tun sollte, aber keine bessere Alternative gefunden als die Schnur zu kappen. 
So richtig sauer alles zusammengepackt und den Rückweg angetreten.

Tag 4:
Heute alleine unterwegs und nur mit der Spinnrute.
Es soll ein entspannter  letzter Angelausflug sein im Sinne von C&R da es morgen früh schon wieder auf den Heimweg geht.
Die Felsküste abgegangen und immer wieder ein paar viel versprechende Spots angeworfen. 
Der letzte Angeltag liegt mir immer noch im Magen,nicht die Makrele die wurde von einem Spanischen Freund hergerichtet, gegrillt und als außerst lecker empfunden, sondern der Bruch meiner Grundrute.
Nach kanpp 4 Stunden hatte ich dan nauch genug und wollte unter die Dusche.
2 kleine Baracudas, ein paar agressive Schriftbarsche (wovon einer eine beachtliche Größe hatte die ich im Wasser noch nie gesehen habe) und eine Muräne waren die Erfolge des Tages.


Fazit:
Ein paar wirklich schöne Fänge, vor allem von die Bernsteinmakrele hat überrascht.
Die Kinder haben Spass am aktiven Spinnfischen gefunden und ich hatte zwei Brocken an der Angel die ich sicher auch dank Einsparungen am Tackle verlohren habe.
Von der "Comoran Seaacor XP 5PiF 4500"war ich so entäuscht das ich bereits beschlossen habe mir die Penn Affinity zuzulegen. 
Bei der Grundrute bin ich noch am suchen bisher nichts vergleichbares gefunden. Die D.A.M Backbone Tele 160 war sehr breit gefächert vom Wurfgewicht und hatte mit den 3,6 Metern eine gute Länge mit einer perfekten Transportlänge für den Koffer.

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Fotos, leider haben die meisten mit meinem Handy den Besitzer gewechselt. Entschuldigt also die Qualität.


----------



## Mett (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dr.Spinn
Ist doch ein schöner Fang, kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett.
Man du hast aber auch ein Pech bei den Grossen. Tut mir echt leid fühle mit dir.
Glückwunsch zu den anderen Fängen. Hast den Bogen raus#6.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nächster Morgen Wellen noch höher.
Wechsel mal auf einen langsam sinkenden Wobbler.
Angle mich also wieder den Strand runter.
Nichts zu sehen.
Die Steine am Hafen sind heute mal frei. Keine Brandungsangler die schlafen anscheinend noch|bigeyes.
Also weiter am Riff vorbei Richtung Hafen.
Hier erst den Nahbereich abgefischt, dann weiter draußen.
Der Biss kam dann kurz vorm Ufer. Hat gut gekämpft.
Espet von Ca. 70cm und auch nicht spinndeldürr.





Das wars dann an diesem Morgen.
VG Kay


----------



## Mett (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja wollte echt nicht, aber aus Erfahrung lernt man, auch wenns schmerzhaft ist.
Die Rute ärgert mich gar nicht so wie die Rolle die ein unglaubliches Eigenleben entwickelt wenn da mal was ordentliches draufhängt.
War kaum zu kurbeln weil ich Angst hatte sie bricht gleich |bigeyes


Achja ein Tipp für den Cuda:
In ca. 3-4 cm dicke Stücke schneiden, in Olivenöl und zerdrücktem Knoblauch für ein paar Stunden einlegen.
Dann entweder auf Spieße montieren und ab auf den Grill oder direkt in die Pfannne.
#v


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ja wollte echt nicht, aber aus Erfahrung lernt man, auch wenns schmerzhaft ist.
> Die Rute ärgert mich gar nicht so wie die Rolle die ein unglaubliches Eigenleben entwickelt wenn da mal was ordentliches draufhängt.
> War kaum zu kurbeln weil ich Angst hatte sie bricht gleich |bigeyes
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp mit dem Barracuda. Ich habe aber nur ein Foto gemacht und ihn schnell released. Hat nicht in den Zeitplan gepasst. Ihm ging's gut.

Das mit der Rolle glaube ich. Setze auch nur noch metalbody ein. Zaion oder CI4 also kohlefaser Gehäuse ist mir zu labil. Für Mefo i.O., hier denke ich nicht zu gebrauchen. (Falls mal der Biss kommt).


----------



## glavoc (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Männers!!
Schöne Fische. Schöne Geschichten noch dazu! Sehr schön  ...
Ja, Plasteröllchen fürs Mittelmmer sind irgendwie wohl nicht das wahre. Mett - sehr schade mit deinen Brocken, leider! Wüßte auch zu gern, was du da dran hattest..ich hätte als "alte Handleine" versucht ihn über ebendiese doch noch anzulanden? (Falls Mono). Oder gar ausgetaucht^^
lg euch beiden und allen anderen auch noch viele Fische! Dieter natürlich och!!
adio


----------



## Mett (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc 
Leider hab ich mit Handleinen gar keine Erfahrung und außerdem angle ich fast ausschließlich mit geflochterner Schnur.
Bevor was passiert lasse ich lieber die Experimente 

Habe mich gerade ein wenig mit den Rollen befasst und gesehen das die Penn Affinity zum Teil aus Titanium ist.
Was würdet ihr nehmen die Penn Affinity oder die Penn Battle2 Longcast ?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @glavoc
> Leider hab ich mit Handleinen gar keine Erfahrung und außerdem angle ich fast ausschließlich mit geflochterner Schnur.
> Bevor was passiert lasse ich lieber die Experimente
> 
> ...



Je nach Budget würde ich zu ner Daiwa raten. Oder ne SHIMANO.
Titanium gibt's bei penn höchsten als Beschichtung.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe mich entschlossen es doch mal vom Boot zu probieren.
Also war irgendwie Schei....
Wetter heute windig, wurde dann noch etwas stärker 3bft.
Windfinder hatte was anderes prognostiziert , zu mindestens für der Vormittag.
War dann an mehren Stellen jiggen. Erst mit wenig Drift später sogar etwas zu viel.
Tiefen von 40-18 Meter beangelt nichts Nada.
Ok, bin dann zu den Mahistellen rübergetrollt.
Kurz nen BM ausprobierten.
Dann auf Spinnfischen umgebaut.
Kommt ein Fährboot etwas schneller.
Will mein Boot günstig in den Wind drehen und gegen die gleich ankommende Welle stellen.
Also Motor gestartet, Standgas rein, eingelenkt, knack|bigeyes, Steuerzug gebrochen #q. Dabei war das Boot erst ein Jahr alt.
Habe dann eingepackt und geankert. Angerufen und abschleppen lassen.
An dieser Stelle sollten die Fischbilder kommen :m




Nachtrag: Geld gab es für den ganzen Tag wieder#6.
Nichts gefangen - nichts bezahlt.


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett: hier findest du noch AlanHawks alte Liste mit den Longcast-Rollen aufgeführt (hat er mittlerweile rausgenommen!):
http://marker.to/y7bsqK
lg

PS. Dr.Spinn - seh`es doch einfach so: Spannenden Tag aufm Meer gehabt und det für lau!


----------



## Bowlemeister (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Echt übel wie doof es manchmal laufen kann.
Der Thread sollte langsam umbenannt werden in "Was hattet ihr für ein Pech am Mittelmeer?"
Trotzdem immer spannend zu lesen. 
Ich wünsche euch für die nächsten Tage am Wasser trotzdem noch ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin noch motiviert. Auch wenn es schwer fällt.
Nächster Plan nachts poppern auf bluefish:a:a:a
Falls ich das hinkriege ist nicht so meine tageszeit und Urlaub habe ich ja auch.
Melde mich wieder#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dass der Thread nicht umbenannt werden muss, da werde ich in 1 Woche schon noch für sorgen!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dario.
Das glaube ich dir gerne. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg .
Und den langersehnten Mero auf die Mitsio
|wavey:
.


----------



## Mett (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Glavoc
Danke für den Tipp aber eine 500 Euro Rolle kann und will ich mir nicht leisten, solange es unter 10 Angeltage im Jahr bleibt.
Mein Limit habe ich mir bei 200 Euro gesetzt, das ist im Gegensatz zur Cormoran das 4 fache und da muss es doch was brauchbares geben.

Wie schon geschrieben die "alte" Rolle macht alles gut nur das der Verbindungssteg zwischen Rollengehäuse und Rute (sry mir fehlt gerade der Begriff dafür) einfach zu weich war.


Jetzt seid mal nicht so, klar gibts auch Pech aber es wird auch gut gefangen.
Scorp wird uns sicher bald wieder richtig fette Beute präsentieren #6


----------



## broki (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @Glavoc
> Danke für den Tipp aber eine 500 Euro Rolle kann und will ich mir nicht leisten, solange es unter 10 Angeltage im Jahr bleibt.
> Mein Limit habe ich mir bei 200 Euro gesetzt, das ist im Gegensatz zur Cormoran das 4 fache und da muss es doch was brauchbares geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn jetzt nur ein paar mal im Jahr ist, sollte es eine Metallrolle (Tuff Body) mit hoher Übersetzung sein.

Ob die nun Salzwasser Tauglich sein muss - musst du wissen. Ich hab nach jedem Angeltag am Meer meine Ruten und Rollen mit frischwasser abgespült und trocknen lassen. Im Urlaub hieß das zur Not mit unter die Dusche nehmen


----------



## Mett (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Broki
Ja genau was in die Richtung, wie schon geschriben habe ich ja eh schon die beiden Penn im Auge. Lasse mich aber gerne auch zu was anderem hinreißen.

@FR33
Genau so mach ich das nach jedem Angeltag - kommt alles mit in die Dusche.
Nach dem Urlaub gibts dann noch eine ordentliche Reinigung.


----------



## broki (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann kauf dir doch die Penn..machst du kaum was verkehrt. Okuma macht in dem Preissegment auch gute Rollen. Shimano und Daiwa fischt wohl kaum ein Brandungsangler..

Oder schau mal in einem Wallerforum was die fischen. Dürfte für deine Verwendung auch passen..


----------



## glavoc (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

upps, sorry Mett, meinte die "Best Budget Long Cast Reels" (Kategorie in der Liste) die dürften doch eigentl. in deinem Preisbereich liegen? - na dann, wie wäre es mit einer Penn Spinnfisher oder einer größeren Shimanski Stradic? 
lg 
PS - bin halt nicht der Brandungsangler/Heavycasting for Dentexfisher 

Hier! noch paar Filmchen zur Motivation^^ !!


----------



## broki (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute Abend Überfahrt auf Korsika..hoffe bald was berichten zu können.

Gruss


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @Glavoc
> Danke für den Tipp aber eine 500 Euro Rolle kann und will ich mir nicht leisten, solange es unter 10 Angeltage im Jahr bleibt.
> Mein Limit habe ich mir bei 200 Euro gesetzt, das ist im Gegensatz zur Cormoran das 4 fache und da muss es doch was brauchbares geben.
> 
> ...



Du bekommst auch ne daiwa oder Shimano für dein Budget.
Sie mal bei den entsprechenden Shops nach.
Du wirst das schnell merken welche Vorteile du damit hast.
Im übrigen meine saltiga4000 hat im Ausverkauf gerade mal 60% (am@...) neupreis gekostet und ich fische mein zeug mindestens 10 Jahre, das ist nicht wirklich  ne Investition. Kaufe auch meist das Vorgängermodell, erprobt ausgefeilt und günstiger.
Aber ich verstehe das jeder seinen Fokus andershin legt.
War nur ein tip, sorry aber ich denke mit 200 Limit bist du im guten Bereich.


----------



## broki (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn man bereit ist Geld in die Hand zu nehmen ist Daiwa und Shimano ne gute Sache..und sicherlich eine Überlegung Wert..bei Spinnrollen. Sieht bei ner Brandungsrolle m.M.n etwas anders aus muss aber jeder selber Wissen..aber bis 200€ gibts von beiden Marken nur Schrott. Sorry aber ist so. Ich fische ne Sargus 2000 seit 3 Jahren und die tut ihre Dienste immernoch trotz intensiver Benutzung. Irgend son Shimano Geschwür hat 1 1/2 Monate durchgehalten. Hat das doppelte gekostet wohlgemerkt.. Und solche Beispiele hab ich noch einige auf Lager..

Aber!, ich muss dir recht geben Dr. Psych. Spinn im Endeffekt lohnt es sich etwas Besseres zuzulegen. Dann hat man lange Ruhe und am Schluss rechnet es sich sogar..

Gruss broki


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg broki! 

Zu der Rollendiskussion halte ich mich mal raus, weil ich immer noch nicht weiß was denn eigentlich gesucht ist.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Broki, wünsche dir viel Erfolg auf Korsika.

@mett, wirst sicher ein passendes tackle finden. Wäre schade wenn du noch zwei Granaten verlierst.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs, also das popperfischen nachts habe ich irgendwie nicht hinbekommen. Habe aber zwei trupps Spinnfischer nachts beobachtet, die kamen ohne fisch.
Letzten Tag dann noch mal früh raus.
Übliche Strecke Strand, Rriff, Plateau am Hafen.
Der Biss kam dann so nach dem 20-ten Wurf.
Schöner Biss auf Sicht an der Oberfläche, war noch dunkel.
Fisch gibt richtig Gas und nimmt sogar mehrere Male 10 Meter Schnur (bei harter Bremse).
Espeton 80 cm.:vik:.






Schöner Abschluss. War der erste Barracuda der mal wirklich gekämpft hat.

Angle mich dann am Strand zurück.
Zwei Hammer Nachläufer an der Oberfläche, haben den Köder fasst 10 Meter verfolgt. |gr: (In einem Vidalis Video kommt dann auch der biss).
Das war kein Kleinkram|pfisch:,blieb aber ohne Anbiss.

So wünsche allen die jetzt fahren oder noch dort sind viel Erfolg.
Petriheil#h


----------



## Krallblei (3. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ordentlicher Barracuda. Glückwunsch!

Ja in einer Woche gehts wieder nach Spanien. 
An Angelkollegen mit Boot mangelt es wahrlich nicht.
Eher an der Zeit  Ich hoffe auf Tramuntana freie Zeit.

Möchte unbedingt meinen Bonito fangen!!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kay, die bleiben drin für nächsten Urlaub!  

Benny, habe aktuelle Fangmeldung über 5 Bonitos, sollte ja wohl ein klacks sein! 

Habe mir heute ein tolles Boot in den Niederlanden angeguckt, mal schauen was sich daraus noch ergibt. Jetzt erstmal Urlaub ab Donnerstag!


----------



## glavoc (3. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Doctore!! Sehr schönet Ding!!!
lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hola companeros 
Sonne,knackig warm,keine Wellen,wenig Wind.tolles Wetter als wär ich in Spanien und nicht an der Costa Brava.viel zu schön um was zu schreiben. #6
Die Fischerei auch ganz gut und kurzweilig ,was fehlt sind aber die größeren Fische.Und erst ein Kleinerer Bonito bisher
Gestern war Mahi Mahi Tag.9St.
Davor auch schon ein Mahi.
Davor mal schöne Doraden.
Die Bilder dazu kriege ich nicht mit Picr eingefügt. Ich häng die einfach unten dran.
Klappt aber auch nicht richtig mit dem doofen Tablet.
Dario und Benny hasta luego


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch ein Versuch


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mehr als ein Foto geht nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh nein Dieter!!!! Lass mir doch bitte noch Llampugas übrig!!!!!!!

Wie geil ist das bitte?


----------



## Franz_x (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri! Wie groß waren die Lampugas? 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ein Gewürge mit dem iPad.
Die llampugas waren recht klein aber tolles Fischen.Dario,Es waren noch viel mehr da.
Heute waren die aber erstmal wieder weg.
Von Bonitos hab ich nix mehr gesehen und gehört.habs aber auch nicht mehr probiert die letzten Tage.Els Brancs?
Ein Kollege hatte beim Bonito/Makrelen Fischen wohl einen Tuna gehakt,oder ein uboot.
Hat ihm ratzfatz die ganze Schnur gespult und dann Peng. Ob man das gezielt versuchen sollte?


----------



## Krallblei (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So gute Nachrichten.  Würde am liebsten morgen dchon fahren#q


----------



## Franz_x (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Oh nein Dieter!!!! Lass mir doch bitte noch Llampugas übrig!!!!!!!



......wenn die Kinder so früh in der Pfanne landen, habt ihr bald gar keine mehr......|kopfkrat #d


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön, dass du gutes Wetter und schöne Fänge hast. Die Doraden sehen auch klasse aus. 

Ich schreib dir mal eine PN


----------



## Franz_x (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hat m.M. nix mit Moralaposel zu tun. Ich fange und esse auch gerne Fisch - hier in Deutschland und in Italien. Und ja, sie wachsen schnell ab....aber muss ich deshalb den halben Kindergarten abschlagen?

Bin raus hier......

Grüße
F.


----------



## Franz_x (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...dann sind die aber ganz schön frühreif bei Euch...


----------



## Jose (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und damit ist sache auch bitte beendet!
Nettiquette und so...


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun mal ganz geschmeidig bleiben.
Diese Mahis sind halt welche aus diesem Jahrgang.Die vom letzten Jahr sind schon so einen Meter lang und werden hier sehr selten gefangen.Die von diesem Jahr sind auch mal hier und mal dort ,manches Jahr gar nicht hier und meist schwierig zu fangen.Mehr als zwei bis drei pro Jahr hatte ich bisher nicht.Falls Ende September noch welche da sind sollten die schon 60 cm sein.Jetzt vielleicht 40 -50 . 
Wenn ein Schwarm Mahis da ist sind es immer viele und es bleiben auch viele wenn es mal gelingt ein paar rauszufangen.


----------



## broki (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Hat m.M. nix mit Moralaposel zu tun. Ich fange und esse auch gerne Fisch - hier in Deutschland und in Italien. Und ja, sie wachsen schnell ab....aber muss ich deshalb den halben Kindergarten abschlagen?
> 
> Bin raus hier......
> 
> ...



Danke Franz

Sprichst mir aus der Seele..und mit Moralapostel hat das gar nichts zu tun, ich halte es für richtig darauf hinzuweisen. Das sind Disskusionen die geführt werden sollten. 

Gruss


----------



## Franz_x (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...schade, dass hier - von wem auch immer - zensiert wird.

Offensichtlich ist man nicht kritikfähig. Dieter hat die Situation für mich klar erklärt. Leider fehlen halt ein paar Beiträge vorher......

Grüße
F.

P.S. irgendwie bin ich doch nicht raus ;-)


----------



## ValMac (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Als ob die 5 Fische im Gegensatz zu industriefischkuttern welche teilweise zu 50% Beifang haben und diesen einfach tot im Wasser zurücklassen (sehr oft untermaßige Fische) irgendetwas ausmachen würden... Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bitte keine solche Diskussion in diesem Thread! Deshalb habe ich auch meinen Teil dazu entfernt, das ist nicht zensiert von irgendwem


----------



## Jose (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Klarstellung.
das Thema ist hier beendet, das ist eine MOD-Anweisung.
Der einzige Platz im AB für C&R ist hier, für Fangbildflaming haben wir nur wenig Toleranz und für Zuwiderhandlung gegen MOD-Anweisung überhaupt keine.
*Ab jetzt gibt es Punkte.

*


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe es jetzt bestätigt, es gab die ersten Bonitobrodelnden Fresssausen vorm Cap und die waren wohl richtig fett und aktiv! Ein Freund konnte 6 Stück in kurzer Zeit fangen, sagte solche Frenzys so früh im Jahr (hätt ich jetzt auch nicht mit gerechnet) gabs zuletzt vor 10 Jahren mal. 

Oh man Leute, erst die Llampugas, jetzt das! Ich kann es garnicht mehr erwarten! Ich muss los!!! Noch 4 Tage, Samstag will ich fischen!!! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Krallblei (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich Montag :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dieter.
Glückwunsch zu den Llampugas.
Wie hast du Sie gefangen? Mit welcher Methode, Köder?


----------



## Fidde (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin, da bei euch ja Squid als köder hoch im Kurs steht... kennt einer von euch die Ecogear power Squid? Oder ist das auch nur ein "normaler" Fransenköder zum Anglerfangen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jL3lW7O62E
:m


----------



## glavoc (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dieter zu deinen Fischen! Vor allem gefallen die Doraden . Aber auch die anderen...Kann da beide Seiten verstehen..

Fidde - wenn du mich fragst, fängste dir lieber selber "Squids" als jap. Gummis teuer zu kaufen. Sicher fängt auch der Gummi, aber wie oft fängt er nicht? In Kroatien (klares Meer!) fischen Leute, die erfolgreich sein müssen immer nur Lebendköder. Kommt billiger, ist effektiver und das beste: Wo du die fängst, fängste oft genug auch den Zielfisch .
lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich gebs zu, ich habs schon wieder getan.
Gestern nix,heute wieder Mahi -time.+ eine Dorada.seit Vorgestern scheinen die schon ganz etwas gewachsen.so 50-55 cm.
Wenn ich mir gewissermaßen als Verursacher diese Bemerkung noch erlauben darf.
Ich habe keine Probleme mit dieser Diskussion solange es sachlich bleibt ,finde es im Gegenteil gut und richtig mal einen Gedanken zu verschwenden was man dem Meer entnehmen sollte,oder auch nicht.
Das habe ich heute auch gemacht und 2 kleinere wieder schwimmen lassen.  
Jetzt ist auch erstmal Schluss mit Mahi fischen.
Erstens soll morgen Nordwind kommen, 2. habe ich genug für mich und Familie zum Probieren und 3. sind Dario und Benny heiß auf Mahis und 4. scheint mein Prop zu rutschen. |gr: 
Dario : Bonitos Cap de Creus oder Norfeu?


----------



## Fidde (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Natur besser fängt ist schon klar! ICH bin aber (Kukö)Angler und nicht auf Fangmaximierung angewiesen#6.
Die Sepien die ich fange sind auch meist recht groß #c und ob die dann überhaupt als Köder taugen würden?|kopfkrat
Aber danke für die Antwort #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also normale Gummifische funktionieren ja auch ganz gut, von daher kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass auch dieses Teil dort funktioniert. Nehmen würd ich sowas trotzdem nicht, sieht irgendwie nicht geil aus :q 
Deine großen Sepien... und wie die funktionieren würden :m|rolleyes aber sowas von! 

Klasse Dieter, freue mich schon richtig auf Samstag. Hoffentlich werden wir dann auch unsere ersten Llampugas fangen. Selber Spot wie letztes mal? Die Anzahl fetter Doraden die du holst ist beachtlich!!! 

Bonitos denke ich Isla Messina, CdC.

Und was mir grad noch einfällt: Der Vorteil eines Lebenden Kalmars ist ja nicht, dass es ein Kalmar ist und somit die Lieblingsspeise von den Dentices. Der lebende schwimmt eben auch weg, stößt Tinte aus, ändert seine Farbe und bewegt sich natürlich. Es wird alles gefressen, was angeschlagen aussieht. Ein lebender Fisch wird auch deinem Zeugs dort vorgezogen.


----------



## glavoc (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dieter! Wieder schöne Fische:l
Bin leider bisher gar nicht erst in die Verlegenheit gekommen, mir um Lampuga-Entname-Größen einen Kopf machen zu müssen|bigeyes...
Auf jeden Fall sehen sie sehr schön aus Zudem sind, denke ich, auch in der Vergangenheit hier im Thread schon deutlich kleinere gepostet worden.;+|kopfkrat
Dennoch sollten wir uns trotzalledem um Nachhaltigkeit nen Kopf machen, wenn auch wir paar "weichgespülte, humanistisch erzogene Besserangler^^"(Ironie!!) nicht den Artbestand im Mittelmeer gefährden werden!
Andererseits - wenn alle (und gerade im MareMed!) alles abschlagen (was doch sehr häufig vorkommt) kommt auch nix mehr hoch. 

Schön, dass sich die Wellen langsam wieder beruhigt haben:m



Fidde schrieb:


> ICH bin aber (Kukö)Angler und nicht auf Fangmaximierung angewiesen#6.


Verstehe ja schon deinen Gedankengang:m
...leider hast du aber auch nur kurz Zeit (Urlaub), wenig Wissen um die guten Spots(wie auch) und Zeiten (nicht nur Tages/Nachts auch übers Jahr gesehen) und vor allem bist du nicht einheimisch (die da aufgewachsen sind und jeden Spot in&auswendig kennen)#t|kopfkrat.Wenn dich da nicht irgendwelche locals führen/mitnehmen, würde ich nicht noch versuchen, meine Bisschancen weiter runter zu setzen. #c
Nicht falsch verstehen, sind Fische hungrig, du zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort wird auch der KuKö fangen (wenn auch weniger). Fische ja selber auch viel mit KuKö^^ 

euch liebe Grüße und Dario und Benny (ihr seid die näxten^^) viel Erfolg und allen anderen auch, die grade im blauem Salz fischen
|wavey:


----------



## Fidde (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

glavoc, ich weiss ja noch nichtmal genau welche Fische es in "meinem" Revier überhaupt gibt #c
Aber es ist der Atlantik, von daher ....:m muss man halt nur weit genug rausfahren |bigeyes
Ich weiss, Thema Mittelmeer. Die Methoden könnten sich aber ähneln und die Fische auch.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

ich lese hier schon seit einiger Zeit sehr interessiert mit und finde eure Fänge echt toll. Ein dickes Petri-Heil dafür.

Nun ist es so, dass wir Anfang Oktober nach Sizilien fliegen. Da würde ich natürlich auch gerne mal angeln. Besonders haben es mir die Barrakudas angetan. Deshalb werde ich wohl eher Sachen zum Spinnfischen mitnehmen. Ich habe mir schon eine Shimano Sahara 4000 und eine Shimano Aernos 3000 besorgt. Die Sahara ist auch schon mit einer 18er Geflochtenen bespult. Da die Ruten in den Koffer passen sollten, habe ich mir schon eine Telerute im mittleren Preissegment besorgt, die eine Länge von 3m und ein Wurfgewicht von 80g hat. Eine zweite Rute habe ich noch nicht. 

Jetzt meine Fragen: Ist das Gerät für das Fischen vom Ufer aus geeignet? Was für Köder würdet ihr empfehlen? Ist das Unternehmen überhaupt erfolgversprechend? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch sonstige Tipps geben? 

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Zeit und Mühe.

Grüße Benjamin


----------



## broki (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich lese hier schon seit einiger Zeit sehr interessiert mit und finde eure Fänge echt toll. Ein dickes Petri-Heil dafür.
> 
> ...




Über die Rollen kann ich nicht viel sagen..sie sollten Salzwasserbeständig sein. Auch die brauchen aber Süsswasserduschen nach jedem Einsatz und nach dem Urlaub etwas Fett..

Sizilien kenne ich nicht. Hab mich aber mal gründlich drüber eingelesen. Gutes Revier, Anfang Oktober ist eine gute Zeit.

Ich empfehle dir noch eine 40g Rute zur Aernos.. Mit 0.14 Geflecht. Vorfach(ich fische Fluorocarbon von 0.35 bis 0.50) ist ein Muss..

Köder wurden schon hundert mal gesagt.. Kurzfassung: schlanke Wobbler & Stickbaits 12 - 20cm, für Barras besser 20cm.
Natürliche Farben. Für Barras auch sehr gerne weiss und mit rotem Bauch.
Ach ja und Popper und WTD Köder gehen auch gut.

Barras gegen Abend und in der Nacht. Bei Wellengang kommen sie auch gerne durch den Tag ans Ufer.

Ein paar Jigs passend zum REALEN Wurgewicht der Rute können auch sehr gute Ergebnisse bringen. 
Wie führen siehe Youtube: Shorejigging Tecniques.
Wobbler sehr schnell und aggressiv führen..

Soviel dazu..

Gruss


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich schließe mich hier Broki an. Alles Richtig. Flouorocarbon ist Pflicht. 0,40mm gute allround Stärke. Ja schlanke Minnows gerne auch etwas länger.
12 -15 cm. Bitte nur einheimische Köder verwenden, d.h. die fürs mediterrane, alles andere geht nicht. Die Typen wurden hier schon mehrfach gepostet.
Rolle 4000-er shimi o.k., Rute fische ich 20-70 gr.
Barras in der Dämmerung/Dunklen. Dort wo auch die Einheimischen ( Brandungsangler) stehen. Ich gehe meist sehr früh morgens, da sind die Brandungsangler wieder weg, bzw. noch nicht da.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke schonmal für die ersten Antworten. Da sehe ich mich in meinen Vermutungen ja zumindest schon etwas bestätigt. Sind 40g Wurfgewicht nicht etwas wenig für Barracudas? Was ist mit einheimischen Ködern gemeint? Meint ihr, ich soll meine Wobbler usw. dort kaufen oder soll ich mich nach speziellen Ködern im z.B. Sardinen-Dekor umschauen?


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja glavoc ich auch nicht, hoffe am Samstag ist es dann soweit. Und ich befürchte die erste Llampuga wird dem neuen Gasgrill inkl Planxa nicht entkommen können  Aber mein Lehrmeister und Campeone sagte immer, du fängst nichts wenn du die Pfanne schon vorher heiß machst. Hab mir aber heute nochmal Llampuga Fangtipps von ihm geben lassen und sie sind interessant. Ich freu mich tierisch auf den Urlaub, nicht nur aufs Angeln sondern auch auf Tage am Meer und ein Wiedersehen mit meinen Amigos von der anderen Seite der Bucht |wavey: 

Ich denke Atlantik und Mittelmeer können sich mitunter doch stark unterscheiden. Also da würd ich mich jetzt nicht zu weit ausm Fenster lehnen mit Tipps. 

Ich habe mit 15-60g Rute schon Bonitos, Dentex und Cuda gefangen. Der Cuda kämpft davon am schlechtesten und war alles kein Problem. 
Einheimische Wobbler heißt, das was dort im Handel ist und nicht das was hier auf Mefos und Hechte gefischt wird. 

Passende Köder kriegst du vor Ort meist besser. Hier kaufen ist meist nicht möglich und ich ordere meine Köder aus aller Welt. Vietnam, Australien, Singapur, Spanien, Italien usw.


----------



## broki (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die ersten Antworten. Da sehe ich mich in meinen Vermutungen ja zumindest schon etwas bestätigt. Sind 40g Wurfgewicht nicht etwas wenig für Barracudas? Was ist mit einheimischen Ködern gemeint? Meint ihr, ich soll meine Wobbler usw. dort kaufen oder soll ich mich nach speziellen Ködern im z.B. Sardinen-Dekor umschauen?





40g Rute reicht..damit machen sie auch noch Spass..
Dort kaufen ist gut, kann aber auch teuer werden je nach dem. Ich bestelle auf waveinn die Yokozunas..vorallem der Stickbait (der Grosse) ist sowas von fängig..fische in meist in weiss..

Bin hier übrigens im korsischen Innland. Komme voraussichtlich Anfang nächste Woche ans Meer. St. Th. Gallura -> da gabs letztes mal ein Uferdentex  man darf also gespannt sein..

Gruss

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann hoffe ich für dich dass du an den letzten Erfolg anknüpfen kannst! 
Welchen yokozuna stickbait meinst du denn? Man hört immer wieder dass deren Köder gut sind. Mein Papa hat auf den suzuki 200 eine 2kg Palometta gefangen letztes Jahr, das ist aber der einzige yokozuna den wir bisher benutzt haben.


----------



## broki (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja der Tip mit den Yokzunas war Goldwert.
Musste kurz nachschauen. Der Picador. Hab vor ein paar Wochen bestellt da gab es ihn nur in 12cm..
Glaube aber mal Grössere gehabt zu haben. 16 oder 18cm..
Jigs haben sie auch ganz interessante und ich hab mal den Fmc Popper bestellt und will den ausprobieren.
Suzuki hat mir auch schon paar Barras beschert..
#h


----------



## Mett (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich verwende die Yokozuna Montero bzw. den absolut gleichwertigen Catch-it SPEED 140.
Zweiterer geht meiner Meinung nach etwas tiefer.
Beides gute Köder und gehen super auf Barakudas.

@Scorp
Was ich suche ist kurz gesagt ein Tackle mit dem sich vom Fels gut auf Grund angeln lässt und auch etwas längere Vorfächer erlaubt.
Transportlänge der Rute sollte unter 95cm bleiben. Wurfgewicht wären um die 50-100g optimal dann kann man es ein wenig der Strömung anpassen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dario
@Benni
Gute Reise Euch beiden. Und fischreiche Tage, Bonito!!!!! +++
#h#h#h


----------



## Krallblei (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Muchas gracias


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja okay vielleicht sind dann z.B. der Montero ja noch eine Anschaffung für die Zukunft. Wobei mein Fokus ja doch auch auf anderen Dingen liegt. Bei Llampugas jetzt muss ich mal gucken was die Tacklekiste so her gibt. Hab da echt Hoffnung, dass es klappt |rolleyes

Mett: Ja ok, weil so ein bisschen durcheinander Spinruten etc vorgeschlagen wurden. Für deinen Anforderungsbereich hab ich aber leider keine Erfahrung, da muss dir jemand anderes helfen können. Bin ja auch eh kein Reiserutenangler. 

Danke Kay, wir werden ja schreiben. 

Benny, Amigo, nos vemos pronto! 

Ich bin dann mal weg und werde auch KEINEN Livebericht machen, ihr kennt das ja schon. Werd mich sicher mal zwischendurch melden, aber ansonsten dann bis demnächst.
Un saludo! 
Darionello


----------



## broki (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich dachte mir schon dass du etwas durcheinander bist.

Es gibt jemand der sich nach dem Gummikalmar erkundigt hat>Atlantik

Jemand der Spinntackle für Sizilien sucht.> 40g Rute

Und Mett der seinen nächsten Dentex (auf Grund) gerne landen würde..

Ja allen die jetzt oder bald am MareMed sind viel Glück und TL..

Bin schon da..nur noch nicht ganz..

Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ist ja auch verwirrend oder? Da bekommt am Ende keiner eine Empfehlung die ihm was bringt 

Dann mach hinne broki, sonst bin ich vor dir am Mare Med! 

@Dieter mach dein Boot klar, wir sehen uns Samstag am Llampugaspot!!!


----------



## Mett (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp
Kein Problem, manchmal muss man eben aus Erfahrung lernen, mein Tackle war ja nicht schlecht, also werde ich einfach ähnliches im höheren Preissegment suchen.
Dann mach ich dir nächstes Jahr schon Konkurenz bei den Dentex (nur Spass, aber einer wäre schon mal fein)

GRoßes Petri an alle die gerade losstarten oder schon dabei sind,
wünsche euch die besten Fänge 
und uns anschließend gute Berichte


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp10n: Gute Reise dir u schöne Fische wünsche ich euch!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mett, den sollst du auch haben den Dentex! Ich gönne ihn dir! Gerne auch mehrere!
Ich hab ja erst 3 dieses Jahr  

Man tut was man kann!


----------



## broki (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich will mir hier noch das Innland anschauen..wird voraussichtlich Samstag..
Macht nichts, hab dann mehr als henug Zeit was zu liefern


----------



## broki (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute mein erster Abend am Meer.
Gab ein durchschnittlichen Barracuda (75cm) auf den weissen Piccador 12cm kurz vor dem eindunkeln.
Hab mich noch mit einem Sarden unterhalten der an dieser Stelle schon Thune und Amberjacks hackte. Ca. 40 & 15kg laut seinen Erzählungen. 
Bei beiden natürlich chancenlos mit leichtem Gerät. 
Bleibe noch ein paar Tage hier, mal sehen was noch geht. 

Morgen erstmal tauchen, am Abend werde ich sicher nochmal angreifen..

Gruss |wavey:


----------



## glavoc (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

HeHe Broki, sehr nice! Petri!#6

#heuch allen TL


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zum Cuda. Sehr schön.
Die Stelle scheint tief zu sein.


----------



## broki (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Thanks..

@Dr.Spinn

In Wurfweite +/- 30m, vielleicht ein bisschen mehr.
Irgendwie schwer zu schätzen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Seatrout (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo isn das genau?

Grüße


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

+- 30m in Wurfweite !?
Wäre ja vielleicht auch was zum shorejiggen.

(Bei mir gab es sollche spots leider nicht).


----------



## broki (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Capo Testa. Nordosten von Sardinien. Durch die Strasse von Bonifacio auch sehr Strömungs begünstigt.

Shorejigge hier auch.
Mein grösster Erfolg war ein kleiner Dentex letztes Jahr. Kleinere Amberjacks gabs auch ne Menge. 
Ich hoffe zwar auf was Grösseres habe aber Zweifel bezüglich Drillchancen. 

So wie das Kap aussieht geht es auch Unterwasser weiter--> riesige Granitblöcke..

Nunja versuchen werd ichs trozdem 

Gruss


----------



## broki (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dr. Spinn wo warst du denn genau?

Ach ja die 30m kommen hin war heute mit Pressluft unten


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich war in blanes. Nur Sandstrand. Die Costa Brava beginnt dort erst.
Felsküste ist kaum zugänglich und hat dann auch nur geringe Wassertiefen.
Also bleibt nur der Strand und der Bereich vorm Hafen.


----------



## broki (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habs heute mal an ner anderen Stelle probiert. Nur dank nem winzigen Schriftbarsch nicht geschneidert.

Mein sardischer Kolege hat nen guten Barra verloren und einen durchschnittlichen nach Hause genommen.

Gruss


----------



## broki (14. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gestern Aben nur ein Baby Barrakuda und einige Fehlbisse, wollte irgedwie gar nicht. Heute Nachttauchgang ergo kein angeln. 

Gruss


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs was ist denn los?
Nicht so schreibfaul, ihr seit doch noch da und angelt auch.
Auch ein Negetivtag kann unterhaltsam sein.
Das Forum wird man deshalb nicht umbenennen, Dario hat's geschrieben er wird sich drum kümmern.
Ja vielleicht wenigstens ein Paar Fotos vom Meer.


----------



## broki (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann.. 

Die letzten zwei Tage jeweils für 2 Stunden am Wasser, und astrein geschneidert.. Absolut gar nichts..mittlerweile Wind mit bis zu 30 Knoten.

Werde die Tage in Richtung Süden fahren..angeltechnisch ist dort wohl nicht viel zu erwarten. In zwei bis drei Wochen dann wieder in erfolgsversprechendem Gebiet und die Jahreszeit wird langsam auch vielversprechend.

Gruss|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke#h.
Rauhe Gegend dort. Capo Testa habs mal gegooglet


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Jungs!
Also anglerisch läuft es gar nicht mal schlecht hier. Konnten schon was fangen. Nur Filmmaterial könnte meinetwegen auch noch etwas mehr werden. Momentan macht uns aber der Tramuntana einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Mir bleibt erstmal noch eine Woche.

Un saludo,
Darionello


----------



## broki (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Danke#h.
> Rauhe Gegend dort. Capo Testa habs mal gegooglet





Jo wenn der Mistral reinkommt wirds wild..aber gleichzeitig auch etwas vom schönsten und beeindruckendsten was ich je gesehen habe..

Um mal tief zu stapeln


----------



## steve71 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin moin, 

ich lese diesen Thread schon eine ganze Zeit sehr interessiert mit und hier ist mein kleiner Urlaubsbericht:

Wir haben unseren Urlaub dieses Jahr auf Sizilien/Ostseite verbracht. 

Selbstverständlich habe ich dort geangelt. Ich bin fast jeden Morgen um 5 Uhr aufgestanden und hatte es mit Kunstködern(Wobblern und Jigs) auf Barracudas und andere Raubfische abgesehen. Vor 2 Jahren auf Sardinien war ich mit dieser Taktik erfolgreich und konnte einige Baras, einen kleinen Amberjack und einen kleinen Mahi Mahi überlisten.

Gerät: Spinnrute 2,40 m, Shimano Stradic FK 4000, PowerPro Super 8 Slick 0,15 mm + 1,5 m Fluorocarbon 0,40 mm.

In unserem Urlaubsort Pozzillo gibt es eine Hafenmole mit tiefem Wasser(ca. 20m) in Wurfweite und zwei interessante
Spots Off The Rocks mit Unterwasserriffen und ca 10 m Tiefe.
Hatte ich beim Schnorcheln erkundet. 

Ich habe mir angesehen wie die Locals dort fischen und ich war im dortigen Angelgeschäft um mehr Infos zu bekommen und habe mir dort noch empfohlene Köder gekauft. War leider vergebens.  

Ich habe Spots insgesamt 10x beangelt und konnte lediglich einen Fehlbiss verzeichnen.

In unser Urlaubszeit ist nicht ein (ordentlicher)Fisch vom Ufer gelandet worden. War für diese Ecke wohl nicht die richtige Zeit.

Schade, aber ich habe auch ohne Erfolg eine sehr schöne Zeit beim Angeln mit tollen Sonnenaufgängen gehabt.


Gruß Steve


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön. Mit tackle info, nicht schlecht.
Fehlt das Foto von den tollen Sonnenaufgängen


----------



## Krallblei (22. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Back and happy....Bericht die Tage


----------



## Mett (22. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bräuchste eure Hilfe ...

Ich will mir die Penn Battle II Longcast (8000) zulegen, 
aber es gibt scheinbar zwei Versionen und ich sehe keinen Unterschied.
Außer dem Gewicht und einem Kugellager mehr ..

http://www.penn-fishing.de/catalogu...aer-rollen,30768/battle-ii-longcast,9833.html

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, 
Penn habe ich schon angeschrieben aber da kommt keine Antwort.


----------



## W-Lahn (22. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Back and happy....Bericht die Tage



Da bin ich mal gespannt #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann schreib mal fleißig  

Ich hab mittlerweile zwei neue Spezies gefangen, das freut mich. Aber nein, der Mero wat noch nicht dabei.

Eine dritte attraktive Spezies, die mir noch fehlt, spang gestern mehrfach 100m vor uns aus dem Wasser. Ein Speerfisch ... das wär ein Träumchen


----------



## broki (22. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ich bräuchste eure Hilfe ...
> 
> Ich will mir die Penn Battle II Longcast (8000) zulegen,
> aber es gibt scheinbar zwei Versionen und ich sehe keinen Unterschied.
> ...





Die Schnurfassung..wahrscheinlich gleiches Gehäuse/grössere Spule. Ist aber ins blaue gertaten..


----------



## Mett (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Broki

An sowas hätte ich auch schon gedacht aber die Rolle die um 60g schwerer ist hat weniger Schnurfassung. 
Außerdem sind 60g Unterschied bei einer Aluspule schon sehr groß |bigeyes


----------



## Salt (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

HI Leute....

Ich war dann ende August/Anfang September auch mal wieder für ne Woche unten, diesmal auf Zypern.

Da es eher ein Familienurlaub war waren meine Erwartungen eh nicht so doll....immerhin hab ich es geschafft ne gute Strandlage mit potenziell interessanten Angelspots in der nähe zu verbinden.

Am ersten morgen gab's dann gleich einen kleinen Grouper aber sonst war nix los, auch Futterfisch war keiner zu sehen...
Beim Schnorcheln war ich auch erstaunt wie leer es dort unter Wasser ist. War gut 4 Stunden im Wasser, bin bis raus aus unserer Bucht bis zum Dropoff gegangen und hab insgesamt nich mal 30 Fische gesehen.....keine Schriftbarsche, keine Meeräschen oder Bogas und kaum Brassen....nur hin und wieder ein paar Lippfische.
Erstaunlicher weise auch einen gut 3kg schweren Grouper, der aber panische geflüchtet is als er mich sah.

Am zweiten morgen gings dann zu einer tieferen Stelle am anderen Ende der Bucht mit gut 20m in Wurfweite.
Eine stunde vor Dämmerung war ich da um noch bisschen auf Cuda zu probieren.....nix! 
Dann in der Dämmerung auf Popper gewechselt und nach 3 Würfen BISS.....erst nur wildes schütteln und ich dachte, doch noch ein Cuda....aber dann ging's ab und die Bremse schrie auf! Schnell waren 50-80m runter, der Fisch zog tief, kurzer stopp und gleich der nächste run....also doch eher Amberjack... Beim nächsten stop etwas mehr Bremse, doch kurz darauf fand er leider einen Felsen und das Vorfahren war durch.
Ne gute halbe Stunde später sah ich 2 Amberjacks um die 4kg vor mir in der Welle surfen....das war wohl einer davon.

Die nächsten 3 Tage war etwas mehr Brandung, schönes Weiswasser, eigentlich perfekt.....aber irgendwie war kein Fisch da.
Erst am letzten Tag ging wieder was. Gleich morgens ein kleiner Cuda und immer wieder Hornhechte als nachläufer. 
Irgendwann hing mal einer von denen drann, war nicht did gleiche Art wie bei uns in der Ostsee sondern die,  die viel größer werden können....leider war meiner nur knapp 50cm....2 Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang dann endlich ein guter Biss auf Topwater und nach einem netter fight gab's wenigstens noch einen schönen Bluerunner für mich.

Alles in allem als eher eine magere Woche aber es war schön, mal wieder neue Stellen zu erkunden, 2 mal is sogar ne Meeresschildkröte vor mir aufgetaucht, hatte ich so auch noch nie!

Jetzt heißt es noch anderthalb Wochen überstehen und dann geht's wieder ab in mein angstammtes Revier  
Laut meinen Kumpels vor Ort geht aber dies Jahr auch nicht viel....na schaun wa mal....

Allen die grad draußen sind wünsch ich viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön, sehr schön. 
Schade, Pech mit dem Aussteiger.
Die Ecke sieht schon cool aus.


----------



## Mett (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen ! 

Sieht nach einer netten Ecke aus.

Schade das du den warscheinlich größten verlohren hast, 
aber zumndest kein Schneider


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch, schöner Bericht!


----------



## broki (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @Broki
> 
> An sowas hätte ich auch schon gedacht aber die Rolle die um 60g schwerer ist hat weniger Schnurfassung.
> Außerdem sind 60g Unterschied bei einer Aluspule schon sehr groß |bigeyes




Na wenn das so ist..Kein Plan ;+
Frag doch mal bei nem Onlineshop nach die sie im Programm haben.

Schöner Bericht @Salt 
Schade um den AJ

Hier geht nach wie vor nichts.. Gestern nicht am Wasser vorgestern geschneidert. Dazu meine Rute geschrottet.
Der Wind hat nachgelassen, werds heute nochmal probieren. 

Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So bin erstmal wieder da, eh es Freitag dann wieder los geht :m 

Benny hau rein, sonst bin ich schneller als du. Aber erstmal Klausurvorbereitung jetz #q


----------



## Krallblei (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu.


Fast eine Woche ist der Urlaub in Spanien schon her. Ich hoffe ich bekomm so noch alles wichtige zusammen.

Wir kamen am Samstag morgen an bei guten Wetter. Da wir einen neuen Wohnwagen bekommen haben bestand der erste Tag aus putzen, putzen und nochmehr putzen. Dazu kommt noch das unser Platz direkt am Strand noch besetzt war. Hies 1. Tag nix mit Fischen und so sollte es auch am nächsten Tag sein. Fast! Zumal ich Saskia (meiner Frau) versprochen hatte diesen Urlaub weniger zu angeln. Hatte ich doch eh keinen Bock die ganze Nacht für 200g Doraden am Strand zu verbringen. Ich möchte raus aufs Meer. Meinen Fisch des Lebens fangen

Sonntag morgen sind mir dann mit unserem Zeug umgezogen an den Strand. Direkt an die Mündung des Rio Muga. Sonst musste ich immer mein Gerödel am Abend 400m dahintragen und kurze Spinnfischertouren dauerten doch etwas länger.
So hatte ich an den Fluss nur rund 20m Luftlinie und ans Meer 80 Meter. Aussicht BOMBE. Jeden Morgen spektakuläre Sonnenaufgänge am Meer über den Ausläufern der Berge. 
Gegen 14 Uhr waren wir mit allem fertig. 







Ja so wohne ich da. Direkt am Meer. Links die Muga und das nicht zu grosse Delta des Rio Muga. Die so wie sich rausstellte immer für Überraschungen gut ist. Unerwartet sauber dieses Jahr kaum Algenteppiche. Und Wölfe raubten rund um die Uhr

*(Ich muss zwecks Komplikationen dieses Bild nachreichen)


*


----------



## Krallblei (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Krallblei (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Direkter Blick aus unserem Vorzelt:vik:

Fishing Day 1

*Goldrausch an der Costa Brava und nur eine Ködernadel

*Ich treffe mich morgens um 07:00 Uhr mit Dario und Vater bei der Slippstelle in Santa Magarita. Schon auf der Hinfahrt ist meine Laune so gut das ich fast heisser ankomme. Ich gröhle zum Takt der Spanischen Musik die im Radio läuft.

Nach kurzer Begrüßung slippen wir den Kahn. Ziel einen Hotspot zum Poppern auf grossse Monster. Ich lasse mal diesen Teil aus weil Dario dazu schreibt.
Kurzum nach wenigen Wurfen verliert er einen Fisch.

Wir tuckern weiter. Ziel ist heute der Goldbarren alias Mahi mahi. Auch Goldmakrele genannt.
Wir kommen an am Spot. Viele Boote draussen. Wir suchen uns eine Stelle aus Abseits und füttern an.
Papa Ralf hock vorne, ich in der mitte und Dario am Heck.
Ich übergebe Ralf die Ködernadel und sticht die erste Sardine an. Wir wollen driften. Wetter perfekt. Sonne pur und wenig Wind. Ralf wirft die erste Sardine ins Wasser und übergibt mir die Ködernadel. Ich am wursteln, Dario wartet, schon der erste Mahi bei Ralf an der Schnur. Ich kann nicht.  Schon der erste Schrei nach dem Kescher. Bei Ralf der erste Mahi. Dario muss keschern. Ich werfe meine Sardine ins Wasser. Ralf hakt ab Dario montiert Sardine. Und schon Biss und Fisch bei mir. Kein Mahi sondern eine normale Makrele. Die Viecher kämpfen auf Tod und Teufel. Hab nur die mini Spinn dabei. Im Drill dreh ich den Kopf weg weil ich denk die Rute bricht :q:q
Dario ist sauer. Wir kämpfen und ziehen Fisch und er muss den Kescher schwingen und kommt nicht mal dazu zu filmen geschweige denn seine Sardine anzuhängen. Wir fangen Fisch auf Fisch. Wir dachten heia jeder ein Mahi und gut ist. Neeeee wir ziehen im Mintutentakt die Goldmakrelen raus und jeder lacht. Dario jig mal und zieht die Viecher aus. Es geht einfach ab und zeitweise war es echt stressig. Die Kühlbox mit "Bestellungen" wird voller und voller. Gut gehakte Fischen schmeissen  wir mittlerweile wieder rein. Die Box ist voll bis oben hin. Im Drill fliegen die Mahis mittlerweile aus dem Wasser. Die sind ausser Rand und Band. Ich errinnere mich das eine nicht den Kescher wollte sondern so ins Boot sprang. Ralf werte sie gekonnt vor seinem Gesicht ab. Es war ACTION pur.
Keine dachte es das dieser Tag so endet. Die Mahis umkreisten unser Boot wie Heia. Teile auch wirklich an der Oberfläche. Die waren heiss und hungrig. 

Diesen Tag werd ich nie nie vergessen. Wir hätten wenn wir wollten locker die 80 Mahis fangen können.

Dario wird noch ein Video zu diesem Tag nachliefern. 
Jungs es war spektalär. Die Fische sind ein Anmut! Wunderschön. Ich fischte mit ganz leichten Gerät für Barsch und hatte wahrlich meinen Spass


----------



## Krallblei (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Krallblei (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Krallblei (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ker ich seh aus wie ein Engländer neben dir braungebranntem Ägypter! 

Video kommt leider jetzt nicht sofort, brauch da noch etwas Zeit, sind viele Sequenzen und meiner Meinung nach echt klasse Aufnahmen dabei.

Der Tag war ein Highlight! 

Die eine Ködernadel war echt zu wenig  Aber es ging ja auch ohne, so gierig wie sie waren! 

Für mich auch eine besondere Freude, da es wieder eine neue Spezies in unserer Liste war. Das es direkt so viele werden,das hätte ich mir nicht zu träumen gewagt. 





















Eh jetzt hier ne C&R Debatte aufkommt, wir haben es versucht wo es ging. Aber ich hatte keine Circle Hooks und die Schlucken die Sardinen und Haken bis in den Magen. Manche zerreißen sich im Drill ihr Maul usw. Ist nicht so easy, vor allem nicht mit meiner Zange, nech Benny? #q

PS: Schade, die im AB hochgeladenen Bilder haben nicht die selbe Qualität wie in Original- kann man das irgendwo einstellen?

*Hier der Film* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDlzpOoWV34&feature=youtu.be


----------



## W-Lahn (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri euch Beiden!#6


----------



## Krallblei (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir zwei haben noch Überraschungen:q

Der eine mehr der andere weniger:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Petri echt cool.
Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder.
Unterwasser Aufnahme auch toll.
Danke.#6


----------



## loete1970 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geile Berichte und Bilder, Respekt #6.


----------



## Mett (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ein FETTES Petri !!

Super Fotos !

Danke euch für den schönen Bericht und ich bin natürlich gespannt was da noch kommt |kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs, der Tag war wirklich außergewöhnlich und ich bin froh, dass Benny mit uns so einen guten Tag erwischt hat! 

Morgen denke ich, werd ich euch mal einen Kracher präsentieren :q:q:q Man darf gespannt sein |rolleyes


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mach lieber das Mahi Video fertig :m#6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri, schöne Pic's dabei!!!


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Schneidertage*

Die brauch man glaub nicht näher beschreiben :q
Der Name ist Programm.
3 Ausfahrten null Fischkontakt.

Schade wollte ich doch mit Dieter unbedingt meinen ersten Bonito fangen#q

*Eismänner, die Wohnwagensauna und ein Boot auf Abwegen*


Früh am morgen Peter und ich stehen am Strand und schauen den Sonnenaufgang an. Wasser ist ruhig und Wind kaum. Total gedeckter Himmel. Wir fahren raus. Boot Zodiac 2,5m mit 5 Ps.
Nach paar Kilometer kommt Wind auf. Tramuntana. Wellen entstehen und das nicht klein. Wir werden nass und es wird durch die nasse Kleidung und Wind und der fehlenden Sonne schon richtig kalt. Wir beschliessen die paar Minuten noch zu fahren und wenigsten bissl zu fischen. Wir machen jetzt schon durchgefroren an einer Tonne fest und beginnen mit zittrigen Händen zu fischen. Ich fange auch promt eine fette Brasse die seitlich gehakt ist. Warum auch immer|uhoh: dazu noch 2 Makrelen die um ihr Leben fighten. Wellen werden immer höher und ich hab schon Muffe vor der Heimfahrt.
Diese war die Hölle. Alle zwei Sekunden schlagen grosse Wellen ins Boot. Wir hocken 10cm im Wasser und ab und zu ist das Wellental so tief das ich kein Land mehr sehen kann. Es wird kritisch für Mensch und Material. Wir brauchen bei Schleichfahrt über eine Stunde nach Hause und frieren wie die Sau. Es ist unvorstellbar kalt. Ich zittere so das ich nicht mehr reden kann. Sooooo kalt.
Am Strand schaffen wir es gerade so das Boot hochzuziehen und ich !versuche! zum Wohnwagen zu laufen.. So kalt. Die Muskeln kaum in der Lage die Beine zu heben. Im Wohnwagen angekommen stell ich mir den Heizlüfter in die Dusche und bleibe 1 Stunde dort. Mittlerweile ist es so heiss das das Plastik in der Dusche schon weich wird|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Wieder halbwegs warm geh ich zu Peter. Müssen ja noch das Boot am Strand holen. Wir rauchen noch paar Kippen trinken ein Bier. Das Boot liegt seit 2 Stunden am Ufer und bewegt sich kein Milimeter. Wir wollen es holen und plötzlich ist es weg. Wir laufen an Strand und sehen es nirgens
Geklaut? Abgetrieben? Hm alles komisch. Es wird hektisch. Ich schaue überall und frage überall niemand hat es gesehen. Rufe Dieter an am anderen Campingplatz. Er schaut mit Fernglas und sieht es in 4 Kilometer Entfernung treiben.. Mit Mannis Hilfe und dem grossen Boot holen wir es dann und retten Peters Laune  Die ganze Aktion dauert 3 Stunden:q:q

Wollte von den drei Fischen Bilder machen aber leider war Dieter am Abend mit dem Messer schneller|uhoh::q
Gut haben sie geschmeckt 

Sowas muss man auch mal erzählen. Mir wars eine Lehre den Tramuntana war vorhergesagt#6


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zwischendrin war ich auch mal Kunstköderschleppen mit dem Kajak. Brachte aber nix. Livebait wäre wohl sinnvoller gewesen. Aber ehrlich gesagt war ich zu faul mir entsprechendes zu fangen  

Mittags dann öfter mal an die Muga Spinnfischen und promt immer Wölfe gefangen. Keine Riesen, kein Kampf aber Fisch|rolleyes
Insgesamt fing ich an 3 Tage glaub 11 Stück dieser Grösse. Einer hatte bissl mehr.


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So wo waren wir... achja

*Die kaputte Rute, Panzertape und die grossen Fische mit weichen Mäulern*

Aufgewacht in der Nacht und der Drang nach Klo und frischer Luft|kopfkrat
Ich laufe aus dem Wohnwagen und stehe auf meine Rute die umgeflogen ist#q#q
Unterer Rollenhalten ist gebrochen#q#q.  Mein schönes Baby. Wir sprechen hier von einer Jenzi Okinawa Speed  Spinning für 60 Euro .. Sie ist einfach mein Schatz. Unzerstörbar und  straff wie ein Vollmetallrohr 
Am morgen geh ich hin und tape sie halblebig mit Panzertape. Ein schwerer Fehler auf den ich nachher noch eingehe..

Ich gehe und Strand und schau den Wölfen beim morgenlichen Rauben zu. Weiter draussen sehe richtig richtig grosse die in den Wellen surfen/rauben. Ich montiere um auf Meforute um auf entsprechende Weite zu kommen. Köder so Sandaal aus Gummi in 10cm. Keine 20 Würfe später knallt mir einer drauf. Und Jungs des war nicht das übliche 30cm Ding. Fisch nimmt Schnur und das nicht schlecht. Rute biegt sich ordentlich. Ich kämpfe. Ist das mein Fisch des Urlaubes????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Mittlerweile kommen andere Spinnangler dazu. Schauen was ich da vielleicht an Land ziehe. Der fight geht bestimmt schon 3 Minuten. Junge der gehört dir denk ich mir und schupps.....

#q#q#q#q#q

Ausgeschlitzt#q#q

In Spanien mein erster Richtiger Kampf.. aus Ägypten kenn ich das ja. Alles ohne Happy End. Der Angeltag in Spanien und dann dass. Ich fluche und schreibe. 07.30 Uhr und ich bin sicher der ganze Campingplatz ist jetzt wach|rolleyes#q#q#q

Was für eine ********.. der Bursche hatte sicher 2-4 Kilo


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Hoheitlicher Besuch*

So nun denn.. Glaube der Tag bestand dann nurnoch aus Vorpacken für die Heimfahrt. 

Nachmittags  meldete sich hoher Besuch an. Dario wollte mich besuchen. Wie der King  of pesca des des Alt Empordas kommt mich besuchen?? Und hier sieht es  aus wie die Sau. ********. Naja da muss ich durch|kopfkrat#t|supergri
Wir  planen vielleicht zu dritt zum Poppern zu fahren. Dentexkönig Dario und  Bonitodieter mit mir Köderfischangler auf einem Boot. Och das gabs noch  nie. Wäre schön gewesen aber klappte leider nicht.
Stattdessen  tranken wir ein Bier, schwatzten und ich wollte Dario noch zu seinem  ersten Wolfbarsch verhelfen. ( Ja auch dieser Mann hat noch nicht alles  gefangen 

Wir gehen zu dritt an die Muga. Frau, Dario und ich.

Irgendwas war faul an diesem Tag.. Es hagelte Bisse noch und nöcher aber entweder waren die Wölfe zu klein oder unsere Köder streiften die Meeräschen  
Schade Dario.. es wollte nicht sein..


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Abends hab ich dann mit Dieter und unseren Frauen zusammen gegessen. Eigentlich war der Urlaub schon rum da wir morgens nurnoch bissl packen und dann abhauen wollten.

Ich einigte mich mit Frau das ich nochmals eine Stunde los darf.
Dieter sagte auch zu und so zogen wir gehen 7:15 mit dem Boot los um noch paar Minuten am Topspot zu poppern.


*Fingerkrämpfe, zittern und der Fisch meines Anglerlebens*

Am morgen war ich schon um 06:00 Uhr wach und war bissl Spinnfischen am Strand.
Da ich nicht glaubte noch was grosses zu fangen packte ich meine getapte Rute ein und einen Popper und traf mich mit Dieter am Wasser. In einer sportlichen Aktion hieften wir sein Boot über die Muga ins Meer. Wir fuhren los. Wasser spiegelglatt und der Sonnenaufgang ein Orgasmus für die Augen. (Lieder spiegelt das Bild das nicht wirklich so)


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Angekommen hab ich die Widerhaken des Poppers angedrückt.
Es ist nicht easy dort zu fischen. Viele Leinen im Wasser, die Käfige und was weiss ich was dort noch unter Wasser lauert.

Nur eins weis ich:g:g Dort sind die wahren Fische. 
Warum erfahrt ihr noch von Dario:m
Wir poppern rum aber nix zeigt sich.. Wir wechseln die Stelle nada. Andere Seite wieder nix.

Wir waren dann ungefähr hier an dieser Stelle.. Bild ist von paar Tagen zuvor


Sag noch zu Dieter komm paar Würfe dann hauen wir wieder ab.
Ich pfeffere den Popper genau zwischen die Käfige und prompt versucht was dieses zu packen.. ich zieh an und promt noch ein Einschlag. Der sitzt

Ich weis was dort rumschwimmt und denk nur.. ********#q
Bitte nicht das dritte Luder. *(Insider)*

Fisch geht nach unten und zieht und zieht.. Erinnert ihr euch an die getapte Rute.. Ja das scheiss Klebeband löst sich und die Rolle rutscht runter aus dem oberen Halter. Ich muss mit wirklich aller, aller Kraft die Rolle an der Rute festhalten. Stehe auf und merke wie meine Knie zittern. Und das nicht wenig|kopfkrat
Dieter bleibt cool und steht mir mit Erfahrung zur Seite. Er fährt mit dem Boot bissl Rückwärts.. Der Fisch muss weg da sonst geht er verloren.
Knie werden weicher und weicher. Meine rechte Hand schmerzt. Muss die Rolle an Ort und Stelle halten. Fisch macht was er will. Zieht immermal los. Diese Power. Darum angel ich!!!!

Es geht sicher einige Minuten und ich schaffe es die Oberhand zu gewinnen. Fisch zeigt sich nicht aber zieht Kreise ums Boot.
Dann sehe ich ihn zum ersten mal:l Er wird müde.. kommt an Boot.. Ich schrei Dieter an Kescher!!Kescher!!! Hol das Ding!!!! DIIIIIEEEETTTER.
Fisch im Kescher.. Ich schreie los! So laut das Dario´s Mutter mich sogar hört!!!!!!!
Ich bin fertig. Absolut fertig

Dieses Bild stammt von der Stelle wo der Einschlag kam..


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe mit Sicherheit schon ganz andere Kaliber an der Angel gehabt. Denke da an Ägypten.. Aber die gingen mir verloren.
Dies ist mein erster RICHTIG fetter Fang mit Happy End.

Gefangen mit Spinnrute. Geiler Fight:l:l:l:m:m

4-5 Kilo Bluefish






Lachen ging nicht


----------



## hans albers (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

petri zu den fängen..!!

tolle bilder...
(vom boot scheint doch meist mehr zu gehen,
obwohl der spot sehr gut gewählt ist,mit flusseinlauf/meer)

schade, mit der kaputten rute.

die goldmakrelen machen sich auch lecker auf dem grill, oder??


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau Benny sehr schöner Bericht und eine echte Freude zu lesen. Musst herrlich grinsen bei manchen Passagen, v.a. wenn man es sich in deiner Art zu erzählen auch richtig vorstellen kann :m

Der Blue ist auf jeden Fall schon anständig und auch nicht so leicht zu erwischen im Mittelmeer! 

Die Mahis sind kulinarisch echt gut und super easy zu machen. Ausnehmen und auf die Planxa hauen, fertig. 

Genau wie von Land, so gibts auch vom Boot Tage wo es läuft und wo nicht. Man hat eben den Vorteil zusätzlicher Spots, aber wenn der richtige Tag von Land ist, kann man auch Sternstunden erleben z.B. auf Wolf. Aber ich möchte das Boot nicht missen, ist ein ganz anderes Fischen und ohne wär es viel schwieriger. Das steht fest!


----------



## hans albers (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Ausnehmen und auf die Planxa hauen, fertig.



|rolleyes


----------



## W-Lahn (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri zum Bluefish! Hast du dir wirklich verdient Benny!


----------



## glavoc (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin, moin
gab ja viel zu lesen und auch zu sehen in letzter Zeit 

steve71 - versuche die Spots der Köderfische (Ährenfische meist) zu finden, dort beissen dann auch die Uferräuber 

Salt - dickes Petri zum Ufergrouper & Bluerunner. Danke auch für Fotos & Bericht 

Benny aka Krallblei - Merci für deine tollen Berichte & die netten, schönen Fotos - dickes Petri!! Nicer Bluefisch - yupieejeah am Ende. Sehr schön!

Dario - Petri, alter Effzehfän!!! Habt alle wieder großartig geraubt  Gespannt auf weitere Fotos, Berichte und deine Videos  
Aber ! zuerst viel Glück für deine Klausur(en)...
lg
Broki weiterhin viel Petri!


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke danke!


So ich kam mit der Vorspeise nu ist Dario mit dem Hauptgang dran


----------



## Marco74 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch wenn ich (noch) nicht am Mittelmeer angel: Danke für die Berichterstattung! Ich lese immer gerne mit und es weckt die Reiselust ;-)


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja dieses Jahr verhelfe ich einigen Kollegen zu einem passablen Fischchen, gell Benny.Beim nächsten mal flattern die Nerven auch erst bei dickeren Brocken. #6 
Mal ein kurzer Bericht der letzten Tage aus meiner Erinnerung.
Letzten Samstag war erstmal Makrelentag.Die waren überall und gingen auf alles.Sonntag waren die dann verschwunden dafür hatten wir zwei passable Mahis. Kumpel Peter einen und ich einen.Noch nicht die Größe die ich mir erhoffe aber schon ganz fein.
Montag war dann Bonitotag.Ich hatte 5 St und Kumpel Peter auch seinen ersten Bonito an Board.Wieder keine großen aber funfishing mit bischen Chaos an Board.schön,schön.
Gestern kam dann nach einer halben Stunde draußen Nordwind stark und unerwartet.Es hätte ein guter Tag werden können.Auch an dieser Stelle waren Bonitos.Einer gefangen und zwei Fehlbisse in der kurzen Zeit.So mussten wir zurück,fein geduscht von Wind und Wellen.
Der Nordwind hält immer noch an. :r 
Fotos stelle ich keine rein, die paar die ich mit dem Tablet gemacht habe sind noch schlechter als sonst. |kopfkrat 
Die meisten Fischis durften sowieso wieder schwimmen.
Auf den richtig guten Fisch warte ich immer noch, das Kontingent habe ich wohl im Mai verbraucht für dies Jahr.aber wer weiß.....


----------



## broki (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Jungs!

Ich habe meinen letzten Tag in Santa Theresa nochmal geschneidert. Dabei hab ich den Leuten vom Divecenter ein BBQ versprochen.. Bin jetzt an der Ostküste. Für Uferangler nicht wirklich interessant. 
Konzentriere mich hier mal aufs Tauchen und die Unterwasserfotografie. 

Im Südwesten werde ich dann versuchen auch meinen ersten Mahi zu erwischen.
Später im Nordwesten erstmal in einen guten Shop ne neue Rute (oder auch zwei) kaufen. 
Da oben ist dann wieder alles möglich.

Also bis denne

Gruss


----------



## Scabbers (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri allen Fängern!

@broki
Jetzt entmutige mich mal nicht mit der Ostküste Sardiniens. Ich bin ab Dienstag Nähe Bari Sardo und wollte zumindet mal mit der Brandungsrute Doraden fangen. Na ja, ist ja auch Familienurlaub, aber ein wenig Angeln muss gehen. Zweiter Stop ist übrigens Pula im Süden. Vielleicht hast du da einen Tipp oder generell? Auto ist genauso vorhanden wie Spinn- und Brandungsgeschirr.

Gruß


----------



## steve71 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Glavoc: Das habe ich gemacht. Ich habe beim Schnorcheln Spots gesucht an denen sich Beutefische wie kleinere Heringsartige und Meeräschen aufhielten. Diese habe ich befischt und ich habe meine Köder auf die Beutegröße angepaßt - leider ohne Erfolg.  

Gruß Steve


----------



## broki (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Scabbers schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern!
> 
> @broki
> Jetzt entmutige mich mal nicht mit der Ostküste Sardiniens. Ich bin ab Dienstag Nähe Bari Sardo und wollte zumindet mal mit der Brandungsrute Doraden fangen. Na ja, ist ja auch Familienurlaub, aber ein wenig Angeln muss gehen. Zweiter Stop ist übrigens Pula im Süden. Vielleicht hast du da einen Tipp oder generell? Auto ist genauso vorhanden wie Spinn- und Brandungsgeschirr.
> ...




Doraden dürften wohl machbar sein an den langen Stränden.
Bin auch das erste mal in dieser Gegend. Barracudas dürften auch drinnliegen wenn du felsige Abschnitte findest (kleine Kaps) 
Süden soll gut sein für Mahis und vielleicht auch Gabelmakrelen.. Aber alles nur vom hören sagen. 

Ich werde mich hier wohl nicht allzulange aufhalten und bald wieder die geliebte Nordwestküste ansteuern.. Steil und felsig da fühl ich mich am wohlsten 

Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Ich werde mich hier wohl nicht allzulange aufhalten und bald wieder die geliebte Nordwestküste ansteuern.. Steil und felsig da fühl ich mich am wohlsten
> 
> Gruss


Mein Reden broki! Steilküste ist doch einfach am besten :l


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So wenn hier schon gerade so viele Mitleser sind, dann will ich das ausnutzen und meinen Bericht anfangen. Fertig werde ich ihn wohl nicht kriegen, denn wir waren manchen Tag draußen und mir bleibt nur noch bis Freitag, dann gehts wieder los. Gibt da noch die ein oder andere Rechnung. Irgendwer muss die großen Fische ja fangen, wenn Teledieter es schon nicht tut... Aber immerhin zieht es jetzt wohl auch an bei euch! Ab Sonntag vmtl bin ich wieder im Geschäft. Müssen uns evtl mal zum schnacken treffen, gibt news aus Holland, die einiges verändern werden. 

Also los! 

Tag 1 verstreicht ohne Angeln und es wird vorbereitet und diskutiert, na was machen wir denn nun? Bonito? Llampuga? Oder doch am Cap de Creus? Sardinen haben wir nur 1kg. 
Die Entscheidung fällt letztendlich auf Bonitos und Llampugen bei uns in der Bucht, denn ich hab einen Spottipp bekommen wo die Bonitos vor einer halben Woche zahlreich waren. 
Dann möchte ich aber mal noch was neues ausprobieren und zwar ein bisschen Poppern an den Jaulas. Dort lassen sich, so Gott einem Hold ist, Bluefish fangen und ja auch Serviolas (AJs) sind dort schon auf Popper gefangen worden. 
Den Tipp hab ich mal von Albert bekommen als ich ein Jahr zuvor mit ihm zum Fischen war und er dort morgens unbedingt wenigstens mal 10 Würfe machen wollte. 

Am morgen slippen wir zu eigentlich perfektem Licht. Grad ein bisschen Licht ist. Es geht quasi kein Wind. Ideal! 

Mein Papa ist zwar nicht recht überzeugt von der Idee des Popperns, aber das liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg zum Bonitospot. Ich mach auch nur paar Würfe pro Seite. 

Montiert habe ich einen Sakura Pulsion TR 135 Popper an meiner Sakura Mitsio Stick 25lbs. 
An den Fischzuchten angekommen mache ich die ersten Würfe. 

Mit dem Poppern habe ich mich dieses Jahr intensiver beschäftigt, während ich es ja zuvor quasi garnicht gemacht habe. Angefangen hat es dann, dass ich es mir hab zeigen lassen, wie man es für Thune machen würde. Das habe ich dann viel geübt, ihr erinnert euch vielleicht? Operacion loco, die Pfingstwoche. Da konnte ich auch meine ersten Fische auf Popper landen und das gibt Selbstvertrauen. 
Mittlerweile klappt es besser und ich bringe den Popper schön zum arbeiten im fast spiegelglatten Wasser. 
Der Lauf gefällt mir gut. Also immer ein zwei Würfe, dann Stück weiter fahren. Den Popper schön abwechslungsreich führend tut sich auf einmal nach nur wenigen Würfen ein Schwall dahinter auf. Adrenalin durchströmt meinen Körper. Jetzt heißt es cool bleiben. Und das, ich sage es euch, es ist das schwierigste in der Welt gefühlt. Ich führe den Köder sauber weiter, der Schwall wird stärker und nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit kommt eine brutale Atacke. An der Wasseroberfläche explodiert der Fisch, schlägt um sich, macht einen mega terz 5m an der Oberfläche entlang, alles platscht und ich setze 2 -3 feste Anhiebe in die Bremse. Und dann geht der Fisch ab, und wie! Die Spule singt und singt und singt, als ob ich ein Motorboot gehakt habe nimmt der Fisch solide ich schätze an die 80m Schnur ehe ich ihn überhaupt das erste mal stoppen kann. 
Adrenalin ist auf Maximum, diesen Fisch darf ich nicht verlieren. Ein extrem ungünstiger Spot, Benny hat es schon ausgeführt. Unter Wasser überall Kabel und Leinen und Bojen drumherum. Eine 0.14er Geflochtene ist da quasi sofort durch. Doch zunächst habe ich Glück, nach der eindrucksvollen Flucht ist der Fisch nicht in die Käfige, sondern eher seitlich daran vorbei geschwommen. In 100m Entfernung sehen wir ihn oben. 
Serviola? Wenn ja, dann grande! 
Nun beginne ich zu gewinnen, kann den Fisch etwas ranholen, ehe er wieder abzieht. Er kommt ran, schwimmt zwischen 2 ca 30m voneinander entfernten Bojen hindurch, ich fahr hinterher, dann dreht er wieder um und schwimmt wieder zwischendurch auf die Käfige zu! 
Ein Eiertanz! Ich bin mir sicher, das ist der Fisch des Urlaubs, nach wenigen Würfen. Da werden Erinnerungen wach an letztes Jahr, wo wir am ersten Tag direkt die 20kg Palometta gefangen haben. Und ich glaube fast, da hängt wiedermal eine große Palometta dran! 
Mein Papa versucht derweil das Gaff zu lösen, das Herrje leider viel zu gut befestigt ist! Es trifft einen ja immer unvorbereitet und jeder Fehler wird bestraft. Aber der Schutz des Gaffhakens ging ohne Messer eh nicht mehr ab, von daher nicht wirklich sinnvoll das Gaff. 
Endlich, nach einigen Minuten bangen, Kampf und Glück, da kommt der Fisch hoch. Palo!!! Grande!!! MUY GRANDE!!! Madre mio was kommt da wieder für ein Brocken hoch, gut gehakt. Ich dirigiere ihn ums Boot, während ich versuche das Gaff zu lösen. Geht nicht. 
In einer abenteurlichen Aktion keschert mein Papa ein Drittel des Fisches und ich packe mir die Schwanzflosse. Die Palo ist recht ausgepowert und gemeinsam heben wir sie rein ins Boot. Freudenschrei nach Benny-Manier! YESSS! Was ein Brocken, am ersten Tag wieder ein Knaller und das nach 5 oder 10 Würfen. 
Und dann auch noch so eine fette Gabelmakrele auf Plastik, das ist wirklich was besonderes! 
Mein Angelpapst, der mir das beigebracht hat, bekommt prompt ein Video und fällt vor Neid vom Stuhl. 
Benny bekommt auf der Autofahrt ein Bild und den Hinweis `Kampf des Lebens´. 
Ich kann mein Glück nicht fassen! Erstmal dass schon wieder so eine Granate gebissen hat, dann, dass ich den auch hab rausholen können. Hatte mir auf der Autofahrt als ich nachts beim Fahren eine fette Sternschnuppe sah, gewünscht, dass wir eine Palometta fangen. Da ist sie!!! 












13,5kg Kampfgewicht auf 101cm. Fantastisches Tier! Das gibt erstmal ein paar Festmähler! 
Der Fisch war perfekt gehakt am vorderen Drilling. Ich bin froh, dass der auf anständiges Gerät gebissen hat. Ansonsten keine Chance! 
Gefischt habe ich die Biomaster SW5000 mit 0,14er Fireline und 0,40mm Seaguar FXR Fluorocarbon. Popper hab ich umgerüstet auf Owner St66, da ich ihn ursprünglich mal für Thun gekauft habe. War eine gute Entscheidung! 
Gerechnet hätte ich nie damit. 





Palomettas sind oft nicht allein, also werfe ich optimistisch noch einige male, aber dass nun nix beißt ist auch schnuppe. Kann man ja auch nicht erwarten 

Also geht es weiter zu den Llampugas ( nicht wundern, dafür lagen die Schwimmbretter im Boot) aber dort lässt sich nix blicken und das funktioniert auch alles nicht wie gedacht also fahren wir wieder weg und probieren es noch eine Drift auf Bonito. Doch da stehen schon wieder so viele Boote und niemand fängt nix. Wir hauen zügig ab, haben eh nicht genug Sardinen um entsprechend anzufüttern. 
Wir hatten vor, vom Bonitofischen immer den Rückweg noch zu trollen und dementsprechend montiert Ralf einen Fisch, den wir noch fertig geriggt eingefroren hatten. Weiß nicht mehr was es war, aber nach 5min Trolling, Einschlag! Wieder läufts alles nicht so wie es soll. Mein Papa meint ein Blue, kämpft aber gut. Vorne hat er dummerweise seine Rute echt scheise reingesteckt und blockiert sich damit im Drill selbst. Durch einen Sprung zeigt der Blue uns, dass er ein solcher ist und kein kleiner. Doch die Rute vorne stört, ich korrigiere immer per Motor nach, damit Papa nen guten Winkel hat. Doch als der Blue am Boot ist und einmal drum kreist, geht er hinterm Motor her, ich kann nicht mehr steuern, mein Papa keinen Druck mehr machen und weg ist er. Mein Gott mir fehlten 30cm zum keschern. Schätze der hatte so 5kg aber ist immer schwer zu schätzen, da die sehr unterschiedlich dick sind. Hatte schon lange dünne Blues, aber der sah gut aus. 
Naja den hat Benny sich ja noch später geholt. Da ist er eh verdient gewesen! 
Mein Papa meint immer, was ich an Glück hätte, hätte er an Pech. Er hat so ziemlich alles gute verloren bisher dieses Jahr. 

Der Verlust lässt sich ganz gut verkraften beim Anblick der Flosse die aus unserer Kühlbox rausschaut.  
Riggen zwar noch einen neuen Köder und schleppen ihn dort her, doch da kommt nix mehr und so tuckern wir zum Hafen. Erster Tag direkt top. Die Spanier sind alle baff in Anbetracht meines Glücks |supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier le Film 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-s9qoEqeMg&feature=youtu.be

Achtet mal darauf wie der Fisch einfach immer zwischen der kleinen rosanen und der fetten gelben Boje durch ist. Man was ein Glück. Grins jetzt noch bis über beide Ohren, das Adrenalin ist quasi noch zu spüren!


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wusste ja von diesem Fang
Aber jetzt wo ich das Video geschaut hab war es als wenn ich mit live an Board gewesen wäre

Lustig find ich Ralf hockt vorne im Boot und zittert und du bist widermal die Ruhe weg im Drill:m:m

Danke


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs danke Euch beiden für die Tollen Berichte.
Petriheil Yes, das waren mal Fische und Video.
Weiter so. Das macht diesen tröt so spannend.
Und gleich noch ne tackle und bait info.
Ihr habt da aber auch ein sehr geiles Revier.

Mir ist aufgefallen: 
Dario hatte ja schon immer einen interessanten Schriebstiel.
Aber der Benni macht das auch sehr toll, mit einzelnen Kapiteln#6. Hat mir megagut gefallen.

Bitte irgendwann mal ne Info, wie Ihr die Fotos direkt einstellt;+, finde ich ansprechender als die hochgeladenen, irgendwann oder als pn. Will die Berichteflut jetzt nicht stoppen.

Broki ich drück dir die Daumen.

VG Kay


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Kay

Ich lade die Bilder bei Arcor hoch..


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich lade die in meinem Profil hier im Board in Alben hoch und füg sie dann hier ein. Der Vorteil sie gehen nicht verloren und sind nicht so riesig (war vom Mod mal so gewünscht). Nachteil Quali etwas schlechter.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und noch mehr bewegte Bilder für euch! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDlzpOoWV34&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach war das schön :m:m:m:m

Bei ca. 08:15 der Mahi schwimmt vorbei und glitzert so.. *schwärm*

Muchas gracias amigo


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wusste ja auch schon Bescheid.Was mir neu war,dass so feines Gerät im Spiel war.13,5kg mit 40er vorfach und Bojen mit Stahlseilen,manomann.
Dario,Wie ist jetzt eigentlich die offizielle Anrede ?Dentexkönig oder Palopapst? :vik: 
Habt ihr nochmal die ersten Seiten von diesem Thread angesehn?
Irgendwie sind die Fischchen gewachsen seitdem.
Morgen gehts hoffentlich wieder raus...jeah


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was auf der ersten Seite ist, damals Fang des Urlaubs, ist heute so grad die Grenze des noch mitnehmens. 

Die Anrede :q:q keine Ahnung. Bonitokönig bist du ja, ich denke ich bevorzuge Dentexkönig :q :vik:

Das Vorfach ist nicht das Problem, glaube sobald ein Fisch einmal da irgendwo reinschwimmt hast du eh verloren. Zu dickes Zeug, da beißt keine Palo mehr drauf, die sind ja recht schwer zu fangen und mißtrauisch! 

Viel Glück morgen, meld dich wennste was fängst. Wie groß waren denn die besseren Mahis?


----------



## Mett (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr sehr schön, das macht mich schon wieder ganz zappelig,
ich muss wieder an die Salzlacke :l

Habe hier für auch zwei Videos gefunden die schön zeigen was so unter Wasser passiert 
Das erste fand ich besonders Aufschlussreich und erinnerte mich an meinen letzten Angelausflug #q 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcICr11lP2s


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAG3fSC6ruY


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute war wieder funfishing #: Eine bunte Palette.Zwei  Bonitos einer davon immerhin so an die drei kg,3 dicke Mittelmeer Stöcker,eine ziemlich große normale Makrele und eine Dorada .das meiste durfte wieder schwimmen.
Poppern auf Palo habe ich auch noch kurz versucht.Natürlich nix.Wird wohl so sein,dass meine Focus mit 0,62 Vorfach zu heftig ist für vorsichtige Palos.
Zur Zeit geht alles kaputt bei mir.Echolot,Fernseher,heute hat meine Penn Battle wieder gezickt, konnte den Schaden aber erstmal reparieren.
Ach so, mein bisher "größter " Mahi hatte knapp 1,5kg und knapp 60cm


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Mett, die Waterwolf Videos sind teilweise schon recht interessant. Gibt auch irgendeins wo ein Zackenbarsch anbeißt, Hammer! Wäre natürlich mal interessant zu sehen was da unten so vor sich geht, aber ehrlich gesagt werde ich nicht meine Gopro dafür riskieren #c

Das glaube ich nicht Dieter, wenn du sie hochkommen siehst hinter dem Popper und sie nicht beißen, dann ist das schon eher so. Aber klar, je dünner desto besser aber so dick wie nötig. 

Ich bin ab spätestens Sonntag wieder im Geschäft. Und das schöne ist, der Jürgen kommt auch nächste Woche. Dann gibt es es "el duo mortal" ! |supergri

1,5kg Lampuga hört sich schon gut an, aber Aarons 4kg Teile sind nochmal ne andere Nummer!!!


----------



## Krallblei (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaja geht ihr nur wieder fischen....

Alles was mir bleibt sind Videos und Bilder|uhoh:

Ne mal im Ernst! ! Macht leer den Teich!!!

Bin in 9, 15 und in 24 Wochen wieder in Ägypten:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das rote Meer darfst du dann meinetwegen auch leermachen... #h

Nun gut , weiter mit meinem Bericht.
Also der nächste Tag war dann Llampugaparty mit Benny, das hat er ja schon sehr schön ausgeführt, dazu schreib ich also nix mehr. 

Nach einem Tag Pause, kündigte sich dann bald Tramuntana an. Doch der nächste Tag sollte nochmal gut sein und ich überredete meinen Papa dazu, mit mir die Livebait-Oblada auszuprobieren. 
Fangen wollten wir diese mit Sardinen, anfüttern und dann mit Stückchen an ganz feinem FC und leichter Bremse. Mein Papa wollte immerhin mal seine Flaschenangel ausprobieren, die wir dann morgens an eine Boje gehangen haben mit Sardinenstücken drin. Dann ein seichtes Plätzchen ausgesucht und angefüttert. 
Die Obladas werden ja wohl kommen, da gibts doch sonst immer hunderte von! Doch es kommt nichts, nur Mönchsfische und ein Schriftbarsch den mein Papa fängt sollte der erste Fisch in der Livebaittruhe sein. 
Die Flaschenangel? Leer. 

Spotwechsel. Wieder anfüttern, und es kommt einfach absolut nichts. Wir haben es echt lange probiert, doch kein Fisch zeigt sich. 

Also Schleppen wir eine Runde um es ein Stück weiter weg in einer Bucht nochmal zu probieren, wo es echt immer gut welche gab und ich die auch schon gefangen habe.  Dabei beißt aber schonmal auch nichts. 

Doch es zeigt sich nichts. Es kommt einfach keine Oblada. Dann kommen nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit endlich mal mittlere Bogas ans Boot, einen kann ich fangen. Ja der würd ja schonmal als Livebait was taugen. Ist nur ein bisschen klein im Verhältnis zu meinen Monsterhaken (7/0) 
Und dann nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit sehe ich endlich Obladas im Wasser! Und prompt fängt mein Papa die erste und einzige. Ja immerhin kann ich es dann ausprobieren. 

Es zeigt sich später noch ein Hornhecht am Boot, ja den hätte ich gerne gehabt. Aber der ließ sich mit den zu großen Haken nicht fangen und dann waren die Sardinen alle.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Oblada hänge ich also an meine neu erdachte (von Jürgen Oeder abgekupfterte) Montage und das doch recht große Tier wird vorsichtig hinunter gelassen zu den hungrigen Riesenzahnbrassen die es fressen werden :k





Naja und dann ziehen wir sie so daher, ist schon was anderes als ein Kalmar. Man spürt den Fisch viel intensiver, er zappelt ja und schwimmt mit. Aber so weiß ich immerhin, dass er noch da ist! 

Wir ziehen ihn ca 1 bis 1,5h über unseren besten Spot, doch es beißt nichts. Nach einer Kurve in der ich keinen Köderkontakt hatte ist er dann ausgebüchst. 

Insgesamt habe ich aber auch den Eindruck gehabt, das den Tag an sich einfach nichts ging. Die Oblada war schon so schwer zu fangen. Es verdient vielleicht nochmal einen Versuch, der aber noch nicht gemacht wurde in diesem Urlaub. Vielleicht nächste Woche. 

Warum schreibe ich das hier? 
Weil ich denke, dass es wichtig für manche Leute ist, dass auch erfolgreiche Angler wie wir, die inzwischen schon Spots kennen wo Fisch ist, dass auch wir nicht immer was fangen. 
Die Methoden die wir entwickelt haben, da steckt viel Arbeit und Herzblut dahinter. Und die Fische sind teilweise verdammt hart erarbeitet, aber über die Stunden wo nichts ging (Benny kennt das vom Trolling mit mir nur zu gut) berichtet man meist nicht viel. 
Das war glaube ich die längste Ausfahrt die wir überhaupt im Urlaub gemacht haben an dem Tag. Oder zumindest die 2. längste. 
Ich geb die Methode nicht aus, nur weil sie einmal nicht funktioniert hat. Im Mittelmeer ist es absolut essentiel, dass man Durchhaltevermögen beweist. Man muss immer probieren und man darf sich nie aufgeben nur weil mal paar Tage nichts beißt, oder gar einen ganzen Urlaub. 
Nur wer insistiert, der erlebt vielleicht irgendwann mal eine Sternstunde und fängt irgendwann mal einen Fisch. 

Also immer weiter werfen! 

Es ist einfach nicht jeder Tag ein Tag an dem die Fische in Beißlaune sind und sie sind auch nicht immer am selben Spot!


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann kam erstmal Wind und heftigste Gewitter. Doch morgens sollte dann endlich noch einmal eine ruhige Minute sein, eh noch mehr Wind kommt. Nachts ziehen zwei Gewitter über die Bucht, die an Regen kaum mehr hätten bringen können. 
Doch morgens ist es nicht mehr am Regnen und Donnern tut es auch nicht mehr. Wir machen nochmal einen Versuch auf Palometta an den Käfigen bzw danach dann Llampugas und Bonitos. 
Wir erhoffen uns dass nach so einem Wetter kaum einer rausfährt und die wenigen Bonitos so bei uns anbeißen. 
Die Slipstelle ist untergegangen, alles schlammig. In der Ferne ein leichtes Grummeln. Aber weit weg, Auge drauf halten und nicht weit rausfahren. 

An den Käfigen ist Westwind, der ist kacke, poppern nicht so easy und es geht auch nichts. Also schnell weiter zu den Bonitos. Da sind doch recht viele Boote. Wir stellen uns etwas abseits hin und füttern mit Lampugaköpfen, Gräten und Sardinen an. Nichts tut sich, außer dass es zu regnen anfängt. Es ist Spiegelglatt währenddessen. Wir wechseln dann noch zu den Llampugas, doch was ich im letzten Spot schrieb traf hier wieder zu. Keine mehr da. Wir fischen uns ein bisschen drumrum und es wird immer windiger. Aus Nord. Dann beißt bei mir doch noch eine ganz schöne Llampuga an beim einholen der Sardine. 
Die trifft wird schnell zu stark und da der Trami auffrischt hauen wir zügig ab. So konnte ich die Rückfahrt noch einigermaßen trocken hinkriegen. Wurd auf jeden Fall schon ungemütlich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am nächsten möglichen Tag nach Windpause und Wetterpause sollte dann meine Mama mal wieder mitkommen. Das ist äußerst selten! 
Den letzten Angeltag gab es nachts noch einmal ein Gewitter und ich muss ehrlich sagen, das war absolut brutal. Es wurde so windig im Haus, dass ich mich mit beiden Händen und meinem Gewicht an die Tür klammern musste um sie zuzukriegen. Ich hab es in meinem Leben noch nie so windig erlebt, war als ob ein Tornado über den Berg zieht. 

Morgens dann wie immer kurz poppern an den Käfigen und danach um ca 9 meine Mama einsammeln und zu den Llampugas. Benny und Dieter wollten derweil auf Bonitos fischen. 

Diesmal ist es wieder schön flach und so poppere ich einmal , heute sind wir besonders früh, durchs Dämmerungslicht um die Käfige. 
Nichts.
Also noch eine Runde, ist ja noch Zeit bis wir meine Mama einsammeln. 
Wir stehen an der Stelle wo ich die Palo fing, den Popper fleißig am schmeißen immer im Wasser. Habe ihn gerade am Boot. 
Dann geht alles schnell. 
Ich sehe, ca 40m weg in die andere Richtung ca 40cm große Fische, sahen aus wie Lampugas, aus dem Wasser springen. Ein Meter hoch und 2-3m weit, mega Springer. Offensichtlich gejagt, denn da ist ein Schwall hinter. Ich werfe sofort den Popper dahin und treffe perfekt die Stelle. 
Ich bekomme quasi sofort einen Biss, nach vllt 1m einholen. Ich sehe die Schwanzflosse hinten rausschauen, aus der Entfernung zu meinem Köder weiß ich ,dass ist wieder ein Meterpalo. Doch der Fisch schüttelt sich 2-3mal heftig an der Oberfläche und spuckt den Popper wieder aus. #q:c

Ich werfe fleißig weiter immer wieder auf die Stelle. Adrenalin im Blut wie Hölle. Doch es kommt nichts mehr bei sicher 10 Würfen dort hin. Na gut, fischen wir uns nochmal drumrum und fahren dann in den Hafen. Adrenalin-Pegel sinkt wieder. 

Also wieder in die andere Richtung werfen. Und recht schnell, an der Stelle von der gefangenen Palo, tat sich wieder eine mächtige Welle hinter meinem Köder auf. Fetter Platscher, kurzer Anfasser, aber Fisch hängt nicht. Ich denke sie hat den Köder nur kurz angestupst. Ich muss Ruhe bewahren, dass bei maximaler Adrenalinausschüttung?! Sie verfolgt meinen Köder noch einige Meter weiter, erst popper ich normal weiter, beschleunige dann den Köder aber sie hat keine Lust nochmal zu beißen. Die hat den Braten gerochen. Noch was passiert dann da nicht.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das 2 unterschiedliche Fische waren. Man hat nur einen Versuch, der muss sitzen. Heute war ich nicht erfolgreich, aber ich komme sicher wieder. Das ist ja der Oberhammer an dem Spot. Min. 2 Palomettas sind noch da! 
Und sie jagen dort auch richtig große Fische! Das Bild mit den gejagten Llampugas (?) habe ich immer noch im Kopf. 

An der Boje gibts dann noch 3 fette Makrelen, einen Mahi und einen guten Ausschlitzer (denke auch Mahi). Doch die Makrelen waren sehr vorsichtig, wenn auch zahlreich, sind eben mit Bonitozeug drauf losgegangen. Die Lampugas scheint das nicht zu stören. 






Immerhin schön was für den Grill gefangen und meine Mama hat mal einen Mahi gesehen


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da es dann mehrere Tage mit Tramuntana gab, war erstmal nix mit fischen. 
Doch irgendwie war es dann teilweise an den Tagen wo Tramuntana mit Windstärker 5-6 angesagt war dann garnichts bis mittags. Oh unsere Chance, also am dritten Tramuntanatag früh aus dem Bett gepellt und gerade da stürmt es. Na supi. Also wieder hinlegen. 

Am Nachmittag hab ich mir dann als meine Eltern wandern gehen wollten gesagt: Na wenn du nie auf Wolf fischst, wirste auch keinen fangen. Hab viel teures Zeug dafür rumliegen und benutz es recht selten (das war mal anders, da aber sehr erfolglos) 

Also eine Box mit Wobblern, Stickbaits und Co gepackt und so mittags rum bei teils kräftigem, ablandigem Wind losgezogen um an der Felsküste zu spinnen. 

Ich montiere einen Bassday Logsurf 145f mit dem ich mit dem Wind im Rücken fantastische Wurfweiten erreiche. So gehe ich in Badelatsche von Spitze zu Spitze und kletter über die Felsen die Promenade entlang. 
Immer ein paar Würfe, an den Spitzen ein paar mehr und dann weiter. 
Dann, recht gegen Ende meiner Strecke kurz vorm Umdrehen, endlich ein Biss und Fisch hängt! Kämpft aber nicht sonderlich gut, kann ihn ganz gut von den Felsen weghalten und einkurbeln. Fisch kommt ran und dachte ich noch dass es sich um eine Oblada handelt, sehe ich nun die Streifen. Ein Dentex! Zwar ein kleiner, aber hey!
Ich natürlich bestens vorbereitet, kein Kescher kein nix mitgenommen. Ich fang ja nie was von Land und das ist mein bester Fisch beim Landbased Spinning. Traurig eigentlich, denn ein Riese isses ja auch nicht. 
Ich gebe zu, ich habe gedacht, dass ich den eigentlich releasen muss, weil ich ja auch deutlich größere schon hatte. Aber da mir mein Papa das dann nie geglaubt hätte und der Fisch mit Sicherheit ein kulinarischer Genuss wird nehm ich ihn mit. Natürlich keine Tüte dabei, also muss ich ihn in meinen Pulli einwickeln #c





Geschmeckt hat er übrigens hervorragend. 

Als ich das Bild verschickt habe, schreib ich nur: " Mit Wolfsbarschen hab ich kein Glück, wenn ich gezielt darauf gehe, beißt trotzdem Dentex an :m " 

Aber war sicherlich auch nicht die ideale Zeit mittags/nachmittags. 
An selbiger Stelle ergiebt sich nicht noch mehr und auf dem Rückweg auch nicht mehr. Einzig erwähnenswert noch ein Nachläufer eines schönen Sargos bis vor meine Füße.


----------



## Krallblei (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt doch noch Sachen die ich nicht von dir erfahre 
Möchte dort unbedingt mal abends auf Barracuda Spinnfischen.....aber irgendwie fehlt immer die Zeit dafür


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gibts da mit Sicherheit. Gut ist, du kommst regelmäßig gut direkt ans Wasser und kannst somit eigentlich die komplette Küste abfischen. 
Geschrieben hab ich dir das, da warst du aber Wölfe spinnen und Boot wieder einfangen. Hatte dich doch noch gefragt ob du mitkommen willst.


----------



## Salt (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Leute, 

klasse Berichte und großartige Fänge von euch! Fettes Petri!
Dies Jahr geht's ja richtig ab in eurer Ecke :m

Glückwunsch an Benny zum Blue & Dario zur Meter-Palo :m
Von den Bonnies & Mahis ganz zu schweigen....

@broki - ich drück die Daumen für nen ordentlichen Fang an den tieferen Spots!

Ich steh Dienstag morgen wieder auf den Klippen, die letzten Vorbereitungen laufen....gestern sind noch ein paar neue Popper gekommen und die neue Rute dreht sich grade trocken....
Bilder gibt's dann vielleicht, hoffentlich....mitte October:vik:


----------



## broki (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow Dario was ein Hammer!! Reschpekt!!
Sehr geil 

Ich hatte gestern auf einem Nachttauchgang in der Bucht ein aussergewöhnliches Erlebniss.
Ein +4kg Wolfsbarsch ist aufgetaucht und hat uns über 15 Minuten begleitet. Er schätzte wohl das Lampenlicht fürs jagen. Kenne dieses Verhalten nur von Barracudas im südlichen Teil der Erde.
Er wirkte aber sehr träge, liess sich sogar berühren ;+|sagnix 

Kein Plan ob mit dem alles in Ordnung war. 
Werde wohl trozdem noch ein bisschen angeln müssen hier 

Bei Interesse kann ich gerne ein Bild nachliefern.

Gruss


----------



## glavoc (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ahoi Jungs,
es war mir eine Freude eure Geschichten zu lesen und Fotos und Videos zu bestaunen! Sehr schön. Danke dafür!
t-dieter Petri zu "cinco Bonitos" plus Mahi & ein paar mehr Bonitos, Stöker und Doraden^^ cool!!
Broki wünsche ich eine gute Zeit da unten!! Der 4kg Woba ist entweder nicht fit gewesen oder du hast ihn eventl. "geweckt"??|kopfkrat
Dario - wie Köln seid auch ihr auf CL - Level!! #6 Wünsche nebenbei viel Glück gegen Bayern!!! :vik:Süperschön deine Berichte und Videos!! Geil auch der 1 m Palo, aber vor allem feier ich deinen Uferdentex!!
Wirklich sehr, sehr schön! Schade das mit dem Blue 
euch lg und tl
|wavey:


----------



## Mett (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

schöner Bericht, schöne Fische -> wie immer :g

Ja das mit den Unterwasserkameras finde ich auch total interessant,
habe aber auch das Problem, was wenn die Schnur reißt ?
(150 Euro versenkt ...)

Vor allem vom Ufer gibt es viel zu viele "Abreißmöglichkeiten",
zum spinnen kann ichs mir gar nicht vorstellen da die Kamera ja
doch mehr Gewicht hat als meine Kunstkäder.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Meterpalo ist da aber schon der bessere Fisch als der Uferdentex ABER für mich sind trotzdem beide Fische ein kleiner Meilenstein gewesen. 
Der blue ist bei den Fängen zu verschmerzen :q 

Leute, ich hab noch mehr Tage und Fische über die ich berichten könnte, schaffe es aber leider nicht das noch fertig zu bekommen. Zu viel zu tun und morgen geht es ja schon wieder los. 
Drückt mir die Daumen! Am Anfang ist mein Papa noch dabei für 4 Tage, danach dann nur noch mein Onkel. Dem will ich auch mal seinen ersten Bonito bescheren. 

Hab schon gesagt, wenn Köln gegen Bayern gewinnt dann gehen wir auf Zackenbarsch! 


Broki, gerne mal unterwasser Bilder zeigen! Wäre toll! Der Woba finde ich aber sehr merkwürdig, entweder er hat einen mexikanischen Drogenschmuggelfisch gefressen oder war nicht fit. Denn die sind ja recht scheu, wenn auch das beim Tauchen nochmal anders ist, berühren sollte man sie selten können 

Euch allen viel Erfolg, von mir vielleicht zwischendurch eine Wasserstandsmeldung ansonsten dann in 2 Wochen der restliche Bericht und hoffentlich noch mehr Fische!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jungs #6
Tolle Berichte, schöne Fische, prima Videos.
Gratulation zu den Fängen.
Das entwickelt sich hier richtig gut.
Der Dario kann richtig stolz sein auf seinen tröt|wavey:

Gut auch der Bericht des Nichtfangtages (hatte ich übrigens auch gemacht). Zur Ermutigung für alle anderen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich drücke dann wohl mal besser die Daumen für deinen Papa.


----------



## broki (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erster Angeltag an der Westküste. Nach eindunkeln auf Popper ein durchschnitts Barracuda. Zuvor auch auf Popper einen schätzungsweise 1m+ verloren. Schade schade...
Ich bleibe dran. 

Gruss|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön, sehr schön, Glückwunsch zum Barracuda Broki.
Schade mit dem Aussteiger.

Wird das jetzt hier neue Mode, Erst Benni dann Dario jetzt Broki.
Ist das wirklich so erfolgreich mit dem Popper?
Oder hätten die Fische auch nen Minnow genommen.

Ich hätte dieses Thema gerne etwas ausführlicher behandelt, scheint ja interessant zu sein.
Vor ab, hatte dies auch schon probiert, hat bei mir keinen erfolg gebracht.
(Vielleicht habe ich ja auch was falsch gemacht).

VG Kay


----------



## broki (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Sehr schön, sehr schön, Glückwunsch zum Barracuda Broki.
> Schade mit dem Aussteiger.
> 
> Wird das jetzt hier neue Mode, Erst Benni dann Dario jetzt Broki.
> ...




Auf Minnow ging nichts.. 
Ich probier halt aus bis was geht. Mein Erfolg auf Popper hält sich aber ansonsten in Grenzen. 
Aber bei ruhiger und flacher See ist es immer ein Versuch wert. Genauso wie WTD..


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also bitte, ich war vor Benny. Die Palo hatte ich ihm ja schon weggefangen, sonst wär er ja chancenlos gewesen   
Popper find ich auch am sinnvollsten wenn es flach ist. Sonst klappt das mit dem akustischen Reiz nicht so richtig.
Ein Minnow macht eben nicht so auf sich aufmerksam.
ABER ein Popper in einer Bonitofrenzy macht denen nur Angst...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,
Benni hatte letztes Jahr nen Bonito auf Popper|kopfkrat.

Danke für die technische Ausführung.
Gibt es sonst noch Erfahrungen.
VG KAY


----------



## Krallblei (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne war ne Melva/Little Tuny


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das könnten wir so weiter stricken, mein allererster Thun den ich gefangen hab war auf Popper... da hatte ich noch nichtmal ein Boot 
Funktionieren tut es auf jeden Fall. 

Update: Bei mir läuft es bisher eher durchwachsen. Gestern war Pause und heute wegen Gewitter ebenfalls. Ich hoffe auf morgen !


----------



## Mett (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

An alle die gerade unterwegs sind:

Bei aktuell 5°C und Dauerregen beneide ich jeden von euch 
auch wenn er 2 Wochen schneidert |krank:


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also hier regnets aber grade auch. Nur  mit 5 grad kann ich nicht dienen


----------



## broki (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scporp 
Wie führst du den Popper? Gleichmässig oder mit längeren Stops? Oder längeren Runs?


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nicht gleichmäßig. Nicht allzu schnell, aber mit variablen plopps. Mal stärker, zwei kurze hinterher kurz liegen lassen wieder ein starker und so dann die ganze Zeit


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aber Benny hats schneller gemacht und auch seinen Blue gefangen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na wenigstens ein Paar infos zum poppern.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab hier anscheinend nicht so viel Glück mit den Windbedingubgen. Dementsprechend wenig Fishibg in Aussicht.


----------



## broki (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wieder ein Barrakuda heute auf Popper ca.65-70cm. Gestern gabs nur Nachläufer. 
Und ich hab ein Tuna gesehen in 3m Wassertiefe keine 2m vom Ufer. Der hatte mehr als 1m.. 

Läuft im Moment harzig hier. Bin zwar auch maximal 1-2 Stunden pro Tag am Wasser. 
Heute schon besser allerdings wollen sie nicht so recht beissen und bevor es wirklich dunkel war gabs nur Nachläufer. 
Naja gegen Ende Oktober wird es immer interessanter und Vollmond ist auch bald. Werde mich wohl auch bald mal ein paar Tage nur dem angeln widmen. Bin im Moment viel am tauchen. 

Gruss #h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Petri broki.
Erzähle mal vom thuna, schwamm der vorbei oder wie.
Hättest ihn ja greifen können:q
VG Kay.


----------



## broki (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ja Petri broki.
> Erzähle mal vom thuna, schwamm der vorbei oder wie.
> Hättest ihn ja greifen können:q
> VG Kay.




Danke Doctore

Ja schwamm vorbei recht zügig. Fast ja :g
Kam daher wie ein U-Boot. 
Was mich vorallem erstaunt ist dass er aus der Bucht kam. Und wie gesagt klein war er nicht..


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Anwerfen!!!  

Mich hat mein Anglerglück verlassen, vielleicht finde ich es ja morgen wieder. Dann back to the roots!


----------



## Mett (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da es schon wieder in den Fingern juckt wie blöd und mein nächster Urlaub noch ein paar Monate entfernt ist war ich ein wenig in den Angelshops unterwegs.

Nun eine Frage an euch:

Tintenfischköder gibt es ja in allen Ausführungen auch jene die leuchten.
Nun habe ich aber gelesen das nur die beschichteten erlaubt sind die man mit der Lampe anleuchtet und dann das Licht für eine Zeit wieder abgeben.(Biolumineszenz)

LED oder die mit Knicklicht sind angeblich verboten.
In den Spanischen und Mallorquinischen Fischereigesetzen habe ich aber nichts davon gelesen.(Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe)

Kennt sich wer damit aus ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe nur jene phosphoreszierenden Köder die man anleuchtet. Hier in Spanien gibt es auch keine anderen zu kaufen. Ob die aber deshalb verboten sind? 
Was verboten ist, ist das Anlocken mit Lampen. 

Aber ich erkenne auch keinen Unterschied zwischen angeleuchtet und nicht angeleuchtet was die Fängigkeit betrifft. Die Farbwahl ist entscheidender.


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Da es schon wieder in den Fingern juckt wie blöd und mein nächster Urlaub noch ein paar Monate entfernt ist war ich ein wenig in den Angelshops unterwegs.
> 
> Nun eine Frage an euch:
> 
> ...



Die Teile die das Licht eine kurze Zeit wiedergeben (Fluoreszenz oder Phosphoreszenz, nicht Biolumineszenz  ) sind mMn erlaubt, da keine Lampe direkt benutzt wird um die Kameraden anzulocken.
Wenn man jetzt eine aktive Lichtquelle einsetzt, wie zb. eine Knicklicht (Chemilumineszenz) oder direkt 'nen LED-Zocker verwendet sieht die Sache anders aus.
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den Besserwisser mit der Phosphoreszenz hab ich mir erspart. Ich frag mal einen Spanier für dich


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist nicht verboten.


----------



## broki (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute ich hab was zu berichten. 
Hier in der Bucht kam es heute zu einem Spektakel das ich so noch nicht erlebt habe. Ohne Happy End, ausser vielleicht für den Angelladenbesitzer.

Heute war in der Bucht ein Schwarm von Meeräschen. Nicht irgend ein Schwarm, das wahren mehrere Tausend Tiere.

Ich ging erstmal im Schwarm tauchen. Am Nachmittag dann wollte ich angeln gehen. Auf dem weg runter dann Delfine die in unsere Richtung jagen. Sie schwammen dann in die Bucht und das Spektakel begann. Die Delfine jagten teilweise keine 10m von uns entfernt und sprangen hoch. Mindestens 10 Stk. Nach einer halben Stunde sind sie weitergezogen und ich ging angeln. Die Meeräschen noch da. 
Dann begann das grosse Fressen. Barracudas und Thune sind da. Ich werfe den Rand des Schwarms an. Nicht viele Würfe und einige Barracudanachläufer..baamm Biss 2 mal voll in die Bremse angeschlagen, der Fisch schüttelt zwei mal den Kopf und los gehts. Über 100m Schnur gehen weg, kurzer Stop, weitergehts und zack, weg.. Mitsamt Köder. Schnur gerissen, irgendwo..verliere ca. 50m..

Ich dachte an AJ aber schwer zu sagen. 

Ich binde neu, mit zittrigen Händen. Danach geht eine Weille nichts.. Von Zeit zu Zeit Köderwechsel. 
Dann, ab vom Schwarm, Biss auf Popper.. Selbes Spiel von vorne.. Ich bin Machtlos mit meiner 40g Rute, 3000 Rolle, 0.14 er Braid und 0.40 Vorfach. Verliere auch diesen Fisch nach 100m Flucht..wieder mitsamt Köder. Verdammte ********.. Ich binde neu und packe zusammen. Schaue noch me Weile dem Spektakel zu..dann sehe ich sie. Grosse Gabelmakrelen, Palos. Oder wie sie hier heissen Leccie..
Jagen wie wild. Ok noch ein Versuch. Popper montiert..5 Würfe bamm wieder Biss.. Und ich wage es fast nicht auszusprechen.. Genau das gleiche passiert wie zuvor. Fisch weg, Köder weg. Ich bin am Ende.. 

Gehe danach in die Stadt..hab mir eine schwerere Kombo zugelegt. Shimano Blue Romance bis 80g, Shimano Saragosa 5000er, 0.23 Braid...

Verdammt das kann doch nicht sein.. Die Bremse lief gut. War im Nachhinein gesehen wahrscheinlich einfach zu stark eingestellt. 
Ich reg mich immernoch tödlich auf. Über die verpasste Chance, über mich selber und vorallem darüber dass jetzt 3 Fische mit nem scheiss Köder in der Fresse rummschwimmen müssen. Wahrscheinlich waren alles Leccie so aus dem Bauch heraus..

Die vom Angelladen meinten Leccie sind in dieser Region fast unmöglich. Wie schwer sie zu fangen sind mit KK ist bekannt. Ich hab drei Bisse und daraus resultiert: -3 Köder in meiner Box. 

Köder: 
1 mal yokozuna suzuki
2 mal molix Popper 110

Gute Nacht allerseits, ich bin durch.
Wünscht mir Glück dass der Schwarm morgen noch da ist...

Gruss broki


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo broki, klasse Bericht. Hört sich nach einem absolut seltenen Spektakel an. Deine Chance dass die Lecchias morgen noch da sind sind nicht unbedingt schlecht! 
Ich schreib nur vom Handy, deshalb fasse ich mich kurz. Zwei Dinge:
Wenn ein Fisch so viel Schnur nimmt, Bremse nachjustieren. Mit verringertem Spulendurchmesser erhöht sich die Bremskraft und der Effekt ist real! 
BITTE WIDERHAKEN ANDRÜCKEN! Der Fisch kann sich sonst nicht vom Köder befreien und verendet daran. Du wirst diese Fische deshalb nicht verlieren. Ich mache das genauso und bin hier wahrscheinlich der einzige der die schon in guter Größe gefangen hat also geht es. 
Köder so groß wie geht!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Broki, das tut mir leid. 
Sollch Aktion ist ja schon sehr sellten, würde ich auch gerne mal erleben. Mir würde schon das zusehen reichen oder|kopfkrat.

Das mit der Bremse stimmt, kannst ja im Bedarf immer noch mit dem Finger nachbremsen.

Gute Wahl beim neuen Tackle#6.
Welche Blueromance ist es denn geworden? 
Shoregame oder Topwater?

Wünsche dir für heute viel Glück.
Bist schon am Wasser


----------



## broki (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für euer Mitleid Jungs. Ganz ehrlich Scorp das wusste ich nicht #q 
Nun gut dann hab ich wider was gelehrnt. Jap Wiederhaken werden angedrückt..


----------



## broki (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich dachte mir doch dass dir das gefällt Doctore 
Die Powergame..
Mal sehen wie sich das Gerät macht..bin gespannt |wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil. Zieh raus:m


----------



## broki (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gute Nachricht sie sind noch da. Die Leccie, den Meeräschenschwarm konnte ich nicht sichten. 
Die schlechte Nachricht es ging nichts ausser einem seeehr vorsichtigen Anfasser.
Mittagessen und dann gehts weiter. Ich bleibe dran.
Gruss


----------



## broki (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War nix mehr..schade schade..


----------



## broki (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne Frage, welchen Knoten benutzt ihr für Geflochtene/Fluorocarbon?


----------



## t-dieter26 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja,Schade,schade broki.Das hört sich nach einem ordentlichen Spektakel an.Mit 3000 er Rolle natürlich keine Chance.
  Mit der neuen Kombi könnte das aber klappen ,es sei denn es steigt eine richtig große Palo ein oder ein tuna.

  Ich selbst bin seit einer knappen Woche wieder zu Haus und habe total den Blues.Grau und kalt waren die letzten Tage,bäähh.
  Noch ein kurzes Fazit der letzten Wochen in der Rosas Bucht:
  Ungewöhnlich gut war das Wetter,stabil und warm.Bootfahren fast jeden Tag möglich und oft sehr angenehm.Das kenn ich gar nicht so.
  Die Fischerei bei mir nicht schlecht .Ich hab noch nie so viele Mahis gefangen ,Doraden auch ganz gut ,Bonitos nicht so viele und nur bis max 3kg.Der beste Bonito-Spot der letzten Jahre ein Totalausfall,nada. Insgesamt aber echt ok.Wer will sich da beschweren.

  Drei Bonitos/Pelamiden und eine dorada vom letzten Tag








Was mir fehlte waren einzelne  richtig gute Fische.
  Der Fischereidruck scheint mir noch mal zugenommen zu haben.Viele ,viele Boote unterwegs auch nach der Hauptsaison.
   Die letzten zwei Tage war ich noch am Cap Norfeu nach Tunas oder Bonito-Frenzys Ausschau halten..

Danger zone Norfeu,aber schön und Fische hats

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


  Wer die Gegend nicht kenntas Norfeu begrenzt die etwa 20km große Rosas Bucht am nördlichen Ende.Danach Steilküste mit ein paar felsigen Buchten.Weiter raus nur das offene Meer.Danger Zone für kleine Boote.Aber manchmal ist das Meer dort auch ganz ganz ruhig.
  Leider hatte ich mich erst so spät entschlossen dort mal vorbeizuschaun. Kollegen hatten  dort die Tage zuvor keine Tunas gesichtet .
  Als ich dort ankam sprangen aber Fische aus dem Wasser ,kleine so in Anchovisgröße und auch mal größere wie große Sardinen oder kleine Makrelen.Irgendwas hinterher und mein Adrenalinspiegel in die Höhe.Dann war klar  : keine Bonitos ,Tunas am jagen.Nicht viele und keine richtigen Frenzys aber schon gut was los.Meine Tuna-Kombi natürlich nicht dabei. Mist.
  Also mit der starken Bonito-Kombi angeworfen.~300 m 20lb Schnur und kräftige 160g Rute hätte grade noch ok sein mögen .Die Tunas waren nicht groß bis max 20kg schätze ich.
  Aber kein strike…..
  Am übernächsten Tag dann nochmals passendes Wetter und noch ein Versuch.Sah erst auch gut aus .Schon vor dem Norfeu zwei sehr kleine Tunas gesichtet die kleine Beutefische direkt an die Felsen trieben.Dann aber leider nix mehr ,kein Tuna ließ sich mehr blicken.
  Es ist dabei geblieben ,keine großen Fischis diesmal.

   Broki,Viel Glück wünsch ich dir noch
Ach so broki : braid an FC nehm ich den SSK ,aber braid doppelt gelegt.
Ein Knoten den es in unterschiedlichen Varianten mit unterschiedlichen Namen gibt.Darios Meister Jürgen hatte den veröffentlicht und in dieser Variante hat der bei mir nie versagt.Obs bessere gibt ????


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den nehme ich auch, problemlos!

Von mir morgen mehr. Dieter Samstag weiß och von einem Thunafang am Norfeu. Wie auch immer das in der trüben Suppe möglich war...


----------



## Dachfeger (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Leute.
zu dem Knote(SSK) finde ich nicht so richtig was. Könnt ihr da helfen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Krallblei (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich nehm den Mahinknoten oder wie der heißt


----------



## broki (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dieter!!

Ich hab jetzt über 250m 0.23er Braid auf der Spule das sollte für Fische von 10 bis vielleicht 15kg reichen. Vom Ufer aus versteht sich.
Das Problem mit dem leichten Gerät ist wirklich die Schnurfassung und damit Fische die solche Runs hinlegen. Gerade weil Leccie nicht die Steine suchen könnte man sie erstmal ziehen lassen. Wurde mir im Shop auch so empfohlen. Aber was will ich tun wenn die Schnur langsam bzw.schnell zu Ende geht? 
Schlussendlich war ich einfach unterbewaffnet und das wurmt mich. Gerade weil man solche Chancen als Uferangler halt nicht oft kriegt. 


Ich glaube ihr meint den SSV, nicht? 
Ich habe jetzt mal den FG Knot getestet. Konnte sich allerdings bis jetzt in keinem Drill beweisen. Ist aber angenehm durch die Ringe zu werfen.

Ich werde wohl die nächsten mal die Nordküste aufsuchen. Da gibt es das ein odere andere Delta und damit reelle Chancen auf AJ, leccia und bluefish. 

Gruss


----------



## Mett (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur jene phosphoreszierenden Köder die man anleuchtet. Hier in Spanien gibt es auch keine anderen zu kaufen. Ob die aber deshalb verboten sind?
> Was verboten ist, ist das Anlocken mit Lampen.
> 
> Aber ich erkenne auch keinen Unterschied zwischen angeleuchtet und nicht angeleuchtet was die Fängigkeit betrifft. Die Farbwahl ist entscheidender.




Danke für die Info, gibst du einen Tipp ab bezüglich der Farbwahl ? |kopfkrat


@ T-Dieter
Sehr schöner Fang - Petri :m


@ Broki
miese Sache wenn man dann zusehen muss was im Wasser abgeht und nichts
aktiv machen kann.
das ist echt zum :c
Aber es kommen immer wieder Gelegenheiten und nun hast du ja die passende Ausrüstung.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter der Bonitokönig. Und es war dies Jahr echt nicht easy aber du haust immer ein paar raus. Solltest du mal mit zufrieden sein! 

Naja der heißt eben SSK weil Jürgen so vermessen war ihn nach sich zu benennen. Müsst ihr mal im BGB suchen, da hat er den mal genau erklärt. Der hat bestimmt auch noch andere Namen aber die kenne ich nicht. 
FG Knot soll gut sein, hab ich aber noch nicht probiert. Evtl kann Kay was dazu sagen? 

250m Schnur reichen aus. Palos / Lecchia kannst du in der Tat laufen lassen, die gehen ja meist an der Oberfläche her. Vielleicht ein Charakteristikum aus dem Drill: die Schlagen immer mit der Schwanzflosse in die Schnur, merkt man deutlich. 

Ich werde heute oder morgen auch meine Berichterstattung vom Septemberurlaub fortsetzen. Die passt eh grad ganz gut rein. Muss aber noch Video fertig machen. 

Möchtest du vom Boot oder von Land? Und vor allem worauf: auf Sepien oder auf Kalmare? Dann kann ich gern ein paar Tipps überlegen, ABER die sind nicht universell. Man muss immer mal rumprobieren. Manchmal wollen sie eine Farbe überhaupt nicht und den anderen Urlaub wieder nur die. Hab ich alles schon gehabt, deshalb ist es mit einem Universalköder nicht getan.


----------



## broki (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, gibst du einen Tipp ab bezüglich der Farbwahl ? |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> @ T-Dieter
> ...



Wenn gar nichts ginge ok. Aber 3 Hammerbisse und 3 mal Schnurbruch ist in der Tat zum kotzen.
Jap ich bin bereit #6


----------



## broki (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.big-game-board.net/index.php/Thread/10310-Serviolas-Spezial-Knoten/

Link zum SSK-Knoten..|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

FG Knot, lässt sich nur zu Hause binden. Geht nur mit hartem und dickem Fluoro (0,40 ist zu dünn), ideal noch das Ende vom Fluoro anspitzen (wenn das nur gerade abgeschnitten ist, scheuert es!). Das Ende geht oft auf. Am Ende einen Bimini machen und mit ner Schaufe durchziehen. Knoten hält lässt sich auf dauer aber auch nicht durch die Ringe werfen, scheuert von vorne auf. Wenns zu spät ist - Köder oder Fischverlust.
Hört sich irgendwie blöd an|kopfkrat.

Mit dem SSG habe ich mir schon im Trockentest ein paar mal das Braid abgequetscht#d.

Ich nehme oldschool den Blutknoten.
Braid doppeltgelegt, je nach stärke wenige umdrehungen beim Fluoro ( 0,40 4x, 0,60 3x), beim Braid ca. 8.
Mit dem Fluoro anfangen und möglichst gleich rückwärts wickeln, so wie er sich auch legen würde.
Hält Bombe und kann bündig abgeschnitten werden.
Einfach zu binden, auch am Wasser oder auf dem Boot.#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Petri Dieter!!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mal den FG Knot getestet. Konnte sich allerdings bis jetzt in keinem Drill beweisen. Ist aber angenehm durch die Ringe zu werfen.
> 
> Gruss



Vorsicht, der scheuert nach mehreren Würfen durch.
Man kann das noch optimieren indem mal die vorderen Wicklungen mit Sekundenkleber verstärkt.

Ich würde dir den Blutknoten empfehlen.
(Fische hast du ja nun genug verlohren:c:c:c:c:c).
VG Kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ T-Dieter
Sehr schöner Fang - Petriheil#h


----------



## broki (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee Kay sieh dir die Anleitung von IGFA an. Lässt sich von Hand am Platz in 2 Minuten binden. 
Bis jetzt hat er keine Abnützungserscheinungen und geoöffnet hat er sich auch nicht. Ist aber auch erst zwei Tage alt. Ums regelmässige kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls neu binden kommt man sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Flatfischer (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Palos / Lecchia kannst du in der Tat laufen lassen,



Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Was sind das für Fische? 

Die Berichte hier sind wirklich interessant, aber die Verwendung der spanischen Fischnamen machen sie (zumindest für mich) teilweise unverständlich. Dentex (Zahnbrassen) und Mahi Mahi (Goldmakrelen) sind ja noch allgemein bekannte Fische, aber die spanischen Bezeichnungen für Wolfsbarsch, Zackenbarsch, Amberjack etc. sind wohl nicht nur mir nicht geläufig. Es wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, in den Berichten die deutschen Artnahmen zu verwenden.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## broki (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Was sind das für Fische?
> 
> Die Berichte hier sind wirklich interessant, aber die Verwendung der spanischen Fischnamen machen sie (zumindest für mich) teilweise unverständlich. Dentex (Zahnbrassen) und Mahi Mahi (Goldmakrelen) sind ja noch allgemein bekannte Fische, aber die spanischen Bezeichnungen für Wolfsbarsch, Zackenbarsch, Amberjack etc. sind wohl nicht nur mir nicht geläufig. Es wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, in den Berichten die deutschen Artnahmen zu verwenden.
> 
> Gruß Flatfischer




Du bist nicht der erste mit diesem Einwand und es wurde eigentlich auch mal so beschlossen. Sorry mein Fehler..Leccia/Palometa = Gabelmakrele, lichia amia


Apropos Mahi Mahi/Goldmakrele...


----------



## broki (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

58cm,  ca 1.2kg
Bild wird nachgeliefert. 

Köder Seaspin Pro-Q 145


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich bemüh mich eigentlich immer das so weit zu tun. 

Palometta ist der geläufige Name für Gabelmakrelen und wird auch in Deutschland benutzt. Auf spanisch ist palometta nämlich ein anderer Fisch als die Gabelmakrele und diese heißt palometon. Außerdem immer mit Bildchen und Film, ansonsten Fragen ja immer gern erlaubt #6
Äääh broki was denn nun? Mahi?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich störe mich an den einheimischen Namen nicht.
Ist immer ein kleiner kostenloser Sprachkurs:m.
Vorort sprechen die Einheimischen ja auch so.

Notfalls kann man ja nachfragen, falls man es selbst nicht findet.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Nee Kay sieh dir die Anleitung von IGFA an. Lässt sich von Hand am Platz in 2 Minuten binden.
> .



Ok Broki, so schwört jeder auf was anderes oder hat andere Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Ich bin halt vom FG weg. (Vielleicht noch auf ner Thunarute).

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und einen tollen Bericht für uns.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dieter, hatte ich vergessen, Bericht sehr schön mit Fotos, danke.


----------



## broki (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also ich bemüh mich eigentlich immer das so weit zu tun.
> 
> Palometta ist der geläufige Name für Gabelmakrelen und wird auch in Deutschland benutzt. Auf spanisch ist palometta nämlich ein anderer Fisch als die Gabelmakrele und diese heißt palometon. Außerdem immer mit Bildchen und Film, ansonsten Fragen ja immer gern erlaubt #6
> Äääh broki was denn nun? Mahi?



Ja Mahi

@Kay.. 
Ich benutze normalerweise den doppelten criner oder wie der heisst. Fast wie der Butknoten hällt aber besser


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fortsetzung zum Bericht von hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4577464&postcount=4415

Nach dem Uferdentex sollte dann wieder ein Bootstag drin sein. Ist natürlich jetzt schon ein bisschen her, aber ich habe die Erinnerung dieses Tages immer noch klar im Kopf. Selbstverständlich, werdet ihr euch nachher denken |kopfkrat

Also wir schreiben irgendeinen neuen Angeltag mit Bedingungen, die recht ansprechend sind. Leichter Tramuntana, aber zum Fischen noch in Ordnung. 
Als erstes fahren wir wieder zu den Käfigen, da habe ich ja noch zwei offene Rechnungen von einigen Tagen zuvor! 

Montiert wird wieder mein Erfolgspopper, möge er mir den nächsten Fisch bringen. Ich fische auf der Seite wo zuvor die Palometta / Gabelmakrelenbisse gekommen waren, nichts. 
Ich wechsel die Seite und werfe dort. Nicht allzu lange und hinter meinem Popper tut sich ein gewaltiger Schwall auf, das kenne ich schon. Doch das Adrenalin was einem dann in den Kopf schießt ist unbeschreiblich und lässt uns immer wieder so viele Stunden versuchen. Jetzt nur Ruhe bewahren, das ist essentiell! Wenn man nun das Köderspiel nicht richtig bringt, dann dreht er ab und kommt nie wieder. Die Tiere sind schlau! 
Doch ich kann das Köderspiel so verlockend gestalten, dass der Biss kommt. Und er ist brutal, ein Schauspiel. Topwaterstrikes immer wieder genial. Sehen tue ich den Fisch aber nicht bzw kann nicht identifizieren was es ist. Die anschließende Flucht die ich zu großen Teilen auf Film habe ist auch ebenso filmreich. Die Schnur fliegt von der Rolle und der Fisch saust davon, aber quer vor den Käfigen her. Das ist heikel. (Anmerkung für Broki, im Video siehst du wie ich die Bremse nach der Flucht etwas löse) 
Ja der Fisch ist gestoppt, ich gewinne einen Meter und er legt wieder los. Das ist auch nicht alles auf Film, weil mein Papa den Kescher vorbereiten musste. Jedenfalls geht der Fisch in die falsche Richtung, findet irgendein Hinderniss unter Wasser und bam ist die Geflochtene durch. 
#q
Das war wieder ein mega Fisch. Und mein Erfolgspopper ist nun auch weg. Ich montiere neues Vorfach (Das ist das schwierigste der Welt mit soviel Adrenalin im Blut!) und suche nach einem neuen Köder. Hab noch einen Sebile Popper dabei, doch der überzeugt mich nicht. Doch die Köderkiste gibt ja noch etwas her, für Kay auch interessant, denn er hatte ja mal die Stickbait vs Popper Diskussion angestoßen. (Werde im Abschluss meines Berichts mal etwas zum Poppern schreiben) 
Also: Da ich es hier mit fetten Palomettas zu tun habe, und diese ja gerne Hornhechte fressen, was gibt es für einen besseren Zeitpunkt um den Lurenzo Don Belone von Isaac auszuprobieren. Also hau ich den ran und werfe ihn brav immer wieder vor den Käfigen her. Anfangs filmt mein Papa noch in voller Erwartung des nächsten Einschlags. Er soll das ausmachen, das bringt nur Pech. Einige Würfe weiter, selbe Stelle wie vorher, und hinter meinem an der Oberfläche geführten Don Belone tut sich wieder ein Schwall auf. Adrenalin durchströmt mich noch mehr als zuvor, ich behalte mein Köderspiel bei, es kommt kein Biss. Ich muss was ändern, sonst dreht er ab. Also beschleunige ich den Don Belone um Flucht zu verdeutlichen, Fisch dreht ab, das gibts nicht. Gucke kurz weg und spüre den brutalen Einschlag an der Rute ohne ihn gesehen zu haben. Fish on!!! 
Dieser Fisch erspart mir eine Megaflucht wie der zuvor, sollte es ein Bluefish sein? Kämpfen tut er trotzdem gut und ich drille ihn diesmal solide von den Käfigen weg. So hatte ich es mir vorgestellt. Dieser Fisch macht eher ein stationäres Spiel, ohne die Schnurschläge. Nimmt immer mal kurz, lässt sich wieder ranholen. Dann sehe ich eine Silhouette im Wasser, ein großer Blue?! Sieht so aus, aber dann sehr groß. Erneute Flucht, Kescher ist parat. Dann kommt er wieder hoch, sehe ihn besser, Palometta!!! Und wieder ein Oschi! Der Don Belone steht ihr oben aus dem Maul raus, deshalb das veränderte Kampfverhalten! 
Ich kann den Fisch in die tödliche Nähe des Gaffs meines Papas bringen und er setz einen soliden Stich. YES!!! Geiler Fisch!!! 





Bitte einmal Kopf drehen, kp warum das hier Falschrum ist, bei mir auf dem PC ist es gedreht. 




Trotz der vermutlich hohen Kräfte die so in ungünstigem Winkel auf die Ösen gewirkt haben, hält der hochwertige Köder was er verspricht.




Ich bin wirklich froh, mit der Sakura Mitsio Stick 25lbs und 5000er Shimano Biomaster SW hier eine solide Kombo zu haben, die mit solchen Fischen fertig wird. Und vor allem über den zweiten Megafang dieses Urlaubs! 
Der Spot ist jedoch heikel und man muss teilweise viel Druck machen, denn hier kann man den Fisch eben nicht laufen lassen wegen all der Bojen. 

Wir entschließen uns nach wenigen Würfen mehr an selbiger Stelle die heutige Tour zu beenden, was wollen wir noch mehr? Den Fisch zu filettieren ist noch genug Arbeit die in einem fantastischen Filetgenuss enden wird! 
Hennes in Topform!!! 









Der Fisch bringt wie sein Vorgänger exakte 101cm ans Maßband, wiegt jedoch knapp 2kg weniger. Der war wohl besonders hungrig |supergri Die scheinen tatsächlich eine gleichaltrige Gruppe zu sein! Dieser Fisch wog 11,3kg! 

Das Video zum Fang findet ihr hier, ich hoffe es gefällt! 
https://youtu.be/OJ918j8XYPc

Reicht das als Bestätigung, dass der SSK hält? 

Eine Anmerkung möchte ich noch machen, hab ich bereits vorher erzählt auch. Ich habe diesen Fisch mitsamt Popper verloren und hoffe wirklich, dass sich dieses sicherlich tolle Tier von meinem Plastik befreien konnte. Doch die Widerhaken erschweren das und deshalbt habe ich , gerade an diesem heiklen Spot, für mich entschieden die Widerhaken meiner Drillinge anzudrücken. Denn das hatte ich dort noch nicht getan, und das schlechte Gewissen und die Angst um den Fisch ist reell. Geben wir Ihnen die Chance unsere Köder wenigstens loszuwerden wenn wir sie verlieren, dass sie nicht daran verrecken. 
Die Gefahr den Fisch zu verlieren sollte nicht steigen, denn wenn die Leine ständig gespannt ist, dann hat der Widerhaken keine Funktion. Das ist bei den Anglern auf GT in tropischen Gewässern Gang und Gebe.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich halt mich hier jetzt raus.
Ich habe jedenfalls mit dem Blutknoten beste Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was die Namen von Fischen und Knoten angeht kann man ja auch mal Mr.Google fragen. 
Z.B. SSK nochmal =slim beauty =die sogenannte verbesserte Variante mit braid doppelt ist das was ich meine.Kayann quetscht sich das braid auch nicht mehr ab.Wenn man die Zeit hat: ein paar mm FC überstehen lassen ,mit dem Feuerzeug nen Knubbel dran und ein paar halbe Schläge drüber. evtl ein Tropfen Kleber.
Ist schneller gemacht als geschrieben .Es gibt sicher tolle Alternativen ,viele sind mir zu kompliziert zu binden.
Spleissen mit hollow braid z.B.
Das Vorfach immer so kurz ,dass der Knoten nicht durch die Ringe muss.
Was broki wohl hatte? |uhoh:

Das hatte sich hier grad überschnitten.
Tolle Fischchen Dario und nicht einfach.
Habs in dem Bereich auch selbst noch probiert ,aber meine Eigenbauten wollte keiner


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Dario sehr schön, geiles Video. Top Top Top
#aWas der Dario so alles herauszaubert#h


----------



## broki (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ich halt mich hier jetzt raus.
> Ich habe jedenfalls mit dem Blutknoten beste Erfahrungen gemacht.




Was ist denn jetzt los? |kopfkrat

Man merkt schon ihr seit Boot und Molenangler. Was denkst du wieviel Platz ich teilweise an den Spots habe zum werfen? Und 60-70cm Vorfach sind mir zu wenig. 
Wenns geht werfe ich natürluch auch nicht durch die Ringe..


----------



## broki (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp so muss sein sehr geil!!

Dein Statement zu den Wiederhaken unterschreibe ich sofort..

Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs! 

Nochmal zum Vorfach: Ich werfe den Knoten auch oft genug durch die Ringe, der überlebt es. Ich fische ein FC Vorfach ca so lang wie meine Rute, also so 2,30m. Mit 70cm Vorfach... #c


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Broki

Also ich fische auch meist vom Ufer.
Mein Tackle bzw. die Montagen teste ich sehr ausgiebig, das muß bei mir absolut perfekt sein und darf nicht schwächeln. Ich teste das in mediterranen genau so wie beim Mefoangeln, Fliegenfischen und einheimischem Raubfischangeln.
War einfach meine Erfahrung die ich geschrieben habe.

Vielleicht liegts ja auch an der Beringung meiner Rute, dass der Knoten dort öfter gegen die Ringe kommt. Ich vermeide es meist den Knoten durch die Ringen zu werfen. Fische so 1,5m Vorfachlänge.

Der Blutknoten ist halt der der am wenigsten Druck auf die darunterliegende Schnur macht.

Bei 23 Braid kann ich mir den Fg schon vorstellen.
Wobei der Fg für dicke Fluoros gedacht ist welche man kaum noch knoten kann. Für dünnere werden andere Knoten empfolen.

Welche Stärke fischt du denn.

VG Kay


----------



## broki (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wollte dir keinesfalls deine Erfahrung absprechen Doctore.  der doppelte Grinner wird halt mit 85%angegeben und der Blutknoten mit 75%.
Rein hypothetisch versteht sich. 
Ich meinte damit dass ich halt teilweise nicht genügend Platz habe um zu werfen ohne das der Knoten halt durch die Ringe muss. 
Vorfachlänge zwischen 1.5m bis Rutenlänge je nach dem. 

Ich fische schon lange nicht mehr unter 0.40..
An der neuen Kombo mit 0.23er Braid 0.57. Desswegen auch meine Frage.

Ich würde gerne mal den SSK testen nur lässt sich das PDF bei mir nicht öffnen #c

Nicht falsch verstehen der doppelte Grinner hat gehalten vor ein paar Tagen. Da ist jedes mal die Hauptschnur gerissen. Und zwar mittendrinn. Ich kann mir das immer noch nicht erklären die war gerade mal ein paar Tage alt.. 

Und ich habe wirklich kein Druck gemacht. Bremseinstellung war nach meinem Gefühl nicht annähernd am Limit..

Gruss |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich frage Jürgen mal ob er das noch hat. Sonst versuch ich ihn dir zu erklären. Der knoten ist vielleicht nicht ideal, lässt sich aber sehr schnell binden und habe keine Probleme damit gehabt. Hab damit schon Thunfische gefangen und mir ist NIE der Knoten gerissen.


----------



## broki (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Goldmakrele von gestern.
Wie gesagt auf den Pro Q von Seaspin. 
Wären noch viele mehr dagewesen aber bin alleine hier. Reicht mir also für das Abendessen. Übrigens ein grossartiger Speisefisch.


----------



## broki (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wiso ist jetzt das Bild gedreht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Krallblei (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Egal:m

Glückwunsch zum Fisch!!

Hatte die Widerhaken bei Bluefishfang auch angedrückt. Den Popper hat er erst im Kescher ausgespuckt ohne Mühe.

Hatte an Darios super Spot echt Muffe dort zu poppern.. Dario hat euch ja jetzt gezeigt warum


----------



## broki (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Benny 

Der Screenshot von einem Drohnenvideo zeigt den Meeräschenschwarm. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch ohne Räuber..


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> Wiso ist jetzt das Bild gedreht?|kopfkrat



Das habe ich mich bei meinen Bildern auch gefragt! Aber egal, dein Fisch sieht auch falschrum klasse aus. Lass ihn dir schmecken! Finde ihn auch sehr lecker!

Der Meeräschenschwarm sieht Hammer aus, wie dicht die stehen. Es fehlt ein bisschen ein Größenmaßstab. Ich hab mal im Hafen einen Schwarm großer Meeräschen gesehen, die waren im Kreis am schwimmen vom Grund hoch bis an die Oberfläche und ultra dicht. Der Kreisel hatte aber "nur" einen Durchmesser von 5m und das waren schon sehr viele Tiere! 

Was hälst du vom Seaspin ProQ? Hab ihn auch, aber bin unschlüssig

Edit: Du sagtest du wärst in dem Meeräschenschwarm tauchen gewesen?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Schwarm sieht schon cool aus.
(Drohnenvideo - stellst du das auch noch ein?).

Überhaupt ne schöne Ecke.

Petri zur Mahi


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Broki: Fettes Mahi-Petri

@Scorp: Interessantes Video!


----------



## broki (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Schwarm hatt hier der länge nach mind. 30m vielleicht sogar 40m. 

Ja war im Schwarm tauchen.. Die Fotos sind leider bescheiden. Schlechte Sicht/viele Schwebeteilchen.

Zum Pro Q..Besitze ihn erst seit 2 Tagen. Hat imerhin schon gefangen. Ich finde ihn sehr einfach zum führen. Egal ob sauber WTD oder auch schneller mit etwas mehr Radau und Spritzer. Lässt sich gut werfen und auch bei Wellen fliegt er nicht über die Wasseroberfläche wenn man ihn auf dem höchsten Punkt der Welle antwiched.
Er wird hier hoch gelobt und immer wieder empfohlen. Mal schauen was er noch bringt.

Das Video ist nicht von mir ansonsten würde ich sofort reinstellen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab ihn nur mal Probe geworfen. Hatte eigentlich vor ihn zum Fischen auf Thun zu nehmen aber dafür war der Lauf nicht wirklich das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Dementsprechend hängt er jetzt schon länger an der Wand. 

Zur Auflockerung der Knotendiskussionen von mir noch mehr Stoff zum Fernweh kriegen. 

Nach diesem zweiten fetten Palomettafang hatte ich nun nach eineinhalb Wochen schon alles erreicht was ich mir zu träumen erhofft hatte! Blieben also noch ein paar Tage. Nochmal auf Palometta probieren und das ohne den Popper wollte ich nicht unbedingt, denn davon hab ich genug und das Risiko für den Fisch um ihn dann zu releasen ist nicht das was mir vorschwebte. Vielmehr wollte ich mein schier unerschöpfliches Glück in einem erneuten Jigging Versuch auf Zackenbarsch , Mero , bündeln und mit einem Fang eben dieses Fisches den Urlaub vollends krönen. Oder noch ein paar Bonitofrenzies mitnehmen... oder Thunfisch... 
Also suchten wir uns den nächst flachen Tag aus um von Cadaques zu starten. Die Bedingungen laut Windfinder perfekt, dann können die Merospots angefahren werden. Für diese Fische lohnt sich ein frühes Aufstehen. 
Morgens früh noch vor Sonnenaufgang slippen wir das Boot und fahren raus. Es ist leider nicht so windstill wie der Windfinder angesagt hatte. Naja gut, zum ersten Spot wird es recht feuchtfröhlich, zu den weiter draußen gelegenen Spots werden wir nicht kommen wenn der Wind nicht nachlässt. 
Fischen wollen wir mit dem Black Minnow 160 mit 60g Bleikopf. Der Wind bläst anständig und sorgt für starke Drift. Ich bin not amused. 
Die Blackminnows werden rausgefeuert bzw eher abgelassen bei der Drift reicht das schon. Ich animiere meinen Köder einige male und direkt beim ersten Wurf ein guter Biss! Fisch hängt, Adrenalin schießt ins Blut. Ein Mero? Kämpft eigentlich nicht gut genug, aber auch kein Dentex, der würd Kopfschläge geben. 
Ja was hochkommt ist zugegebenermaßen eine Überraschung! 
Eine richtig fette Fünfbindenbrasse (Diplodus cervinus). Wusste garnicht dass die so groß werden! Sie bringt 2kg auf die Wage. Endlich mal wieder ein Fisch mit Black Minnow und das bei Sonnenaufgang! Ist für mich erst der zweite Fisch mit BlackMinnow. 
Die Freude ist groß! 




Hier war es tatsächlich mal so, dass selbst ich den spanischen Namen nicht kannte. Ein Freund klärte mich auf, dass dieser sargo imperial heißt. Also Quasi der König der normalen Sargos! Kulinarisch sei er so wie eine Dorade, also absolute Spitzenklasse. Na das freut mich doch! 

Wir fischen mit Black Minnow noch weiter bei dem blöden Wind. Doch der macht es nicht so einfach. Ein weiterer Biss kommt nicht. Ich finde aber einen schönen Spot, an dem sich sicher noch Fische fangen lassen wenn ich es dort immer mal wieder probiere. 





Wir gehen dann dazu über noch ein wenig zu trollen da diese Küstenabschnitte geschützter liegen und haben auch recht zügig einen Biss. Es sollte ein kleinerer Barracuda um ca 1kg sein der sich den Köder schnappte und sich danach einkurbeln ließ. 




Wir trollen dann eine ganze weite Strecke und nach 1,5 h steigt dann nochmal ein Fisch ein. Erneut ein Barracuda ähnlicher Größe. 




Man muss leider feststellen, am Trollinggeschirr echt schlechte Kämpfer. Es macht quasi kein Unterschied zu garnichts dranhaben mit so einem kleinen Barracuda dran. 

Wir trollen dann noch ums Cap Norfeu und zurück und bleiben dann leider hängen. Das überlebt der Köder nicht unbeschädigt und wir müssen ihn wegwerfen. Ich beschließe die Bucht auszulassen und direkt rüber zu sa figuera zu fahren ohne einen neuen Köderfisch zu montieren. Auf halber Strecke schreit mein Papa nur : Da ! Da! Thuna! Ich drehe bei, fahre drauf zu und dann springt er sicher 5x vor uns. Doch es ist kein Thuna, sondern eher der Pinnochio unter den Pelagische Fischen. Deutlich sehen wir vorne den Speer. Ein Speerfisch, nicht allzu groß. Er springt wirklich in unglaublich kurzen Zeitabständen, mordsschnell die Teile. Wieder, wie schon bei der letzten Sichtung, saust ein Boot aber drüber ehe ich einen neuen Köderfisch montiert habe. Wir schleppen ein paar Runden in der Zone doch es kommt nicht der Biss. Das wäre wohl auch ein bisschen zu viel verlangt. Das wäre echt mal ein Traum von mir so einen Fisch zu erwischen! 

So müssen wir uns mit dem ohnehin schon super guten Fang genügen.  Ein kleines Video findet ihr hier: https://youtu.be/EQkmZGy50o8


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario: ja wunderbar, die Knotendiskussion schön entspannt.
Glückwunsch zum Brassen, tolle größe.
Und wiedermal der BlackMinnow, wirklich ein top Köder. 
Du hattest mir den ja auch empfohlen, wusste aber nicht, dass du sehr wenig Erfolg hattest damit. Bis jetzt|supergri

@Broki: also mir hat der Seaspinn nicht gefallen, vor allem die Wurfeigenschaften#c, habe ihn wieder vertickt.
Die Mahi hättest du warscheinlich auch mit nem anderen Köder erwischt. (Wird aber oft genannt und ist auch günstig).

Köder Diskussion eröffnet|bla:. Ich hoffe Ihr stellt einige Popper vor. Da bin ich nicht so bewandert.
Habe mir erst mal den Maria Pop Quenn Saltwater besorgt.
Darios Sakura folgt noch.

Also der Äschenschwarm 30-40 Meter - absolute Ausnahme|bigeyes


----------



## broki (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> @dario: ja wunderbar, die Knotendiskussion schön entspannt.
> Glückwunsch zum Brassen, tolle größe.
> Und wiedermal der BlackMinnow, wirklich ein top Köder.
> Du hattest mir den ja auch empfohlen, wusste aber nicht, dass du sehr wenig Erfolg hattest damit. Bis jetzt|supergri
> ...




Wo war denn die Knotendiskussion verspannt? 

Hmm ich würde sagen er fliegt wie die meisten meiner Oberflächenköder. Gut zum beschleunigen da relativ schwer aber sobald sie der Wind erwischt gehts halt nicht mehr weiter. Den Mahi hätte ich sicherlich auch mit anderen Köder erwischt das steht ausser Frage. 
Ich kenne aber ein paar Jungs die darauf schwören. Wie gesagt für mich ist es ein ganz normaler WTD. 
Ich bin halt hier in Italien und die sind bekanntlich stolz auf alles was von hier kommt, kann auch gut daher kommen. Aber mich haben andere Seaspinköder nie überzeugt und kenne Leute die fangen damit Fisch ohne Ende.. 

Popper vorallem Molix. Weil ich die saugünstig bekomme. Haben schon gut Barras gefangen und 2 der Lecciabisse gehen ebenfalls auf ihr Konto. Haken machen auch einen guten Eindruck.
Die Wurfeigenschaften sind aber kaum besser als der Pro Q.

Nen Maria hab ich auch. Läuft angenehmer bei Wellen. 
Die Molix schiessen gerne mal über die Oberfläche wenn man nicht aufpasst beim führen.

Ah und die Rapala..Klassiker und nie verkehrt..

Gruss #h


----------



## broki (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Übrigens, dieses Spektakel gibt es zu jährlich hier in der Bucht. Immer im Oktober bei Vollmond. Ich weis wohl wo ich nächstes Jahr Mitte Oktober sein werde


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das ist eben das Ablaichen der Tiere. Ist bei uns meist wenn das Wasser kalt ist z.b. im Dezember aber in dem Ausmaß hab ichs noch nicht gesehen. Ich fand ja damals im Hafen den Schwarm schon unglaublich!


----------



## Dachfeger (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



broki schrieb:


> http://www.big-game-board.net/index.php/Thread/10310-Serviolas-Spezial-Knoten/
> 
> Link zum SSK-Knoten..|wavey:



Danke für den Link. Leider bekomme ich das PDF nicht geladen. Geht von verschiedenen PC/Laptop nicht#c.
Hast du das eventuell gespeichert und würdest es per PN schicken?

Danke von Christian


----------



## broki (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Leider bekomme ich das PDF nicht geladen. Geht von verschiedenen PC/Laptop nicht#c.
> Hast du das eventuell gespeichert und würdest es per PN schicken?
> 
> Danke von Christian




Nee geht bei mir eben auch nicht. Dario wollte mal Jürgen direkt Fragen ob er das noch irgendwo hat..


----------



## Dachfeger (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke


----------



## Mett (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp

Petri Petri und nochmals Petri, 
schöne Vielfalt auf den Teller gebracht #6

... und fernweh ist wieder ein Stück gesteigert


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also die Knotendiskussion war ja nicht unentspannt. Nur etwas trocken  Im Gegensatz zum Wetter draußen....

Habe mit Jürgen telefoniert, er hat mal nachgeschaut unds nicht gefunden auf seinem Rechner. Ich erklär euch den Knoten mal so, ist nicht so schwierig und frag mal gleich im bgb nach wieso alle Daten aus dem alten Forum verschwunden sind. 

Danke Mett, die Vielfalt ist echt cool finde ich auch  Es geht schon was im MareMed!


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also nochmal zum SSK

Als erstes wird in das Vorfach ein Achtknoten gemacht und nicht zugezogen.
Dann geht ihr mit dem Braid durch die Öhre der Acht und legt eine Schlaufe die ihr mit dem Finger fixiert
Nun wird das Braid zwischen 6 und 10x über das Vorfach gewickelt und dann darauf die gleiche Anzahl der Windungen zurück.
Mit dem Ende geht ihr durch die mit dem Finger fixierte Schlaufe vor den Wicklungen und durch die beiden Öhre der Acht. Nassmachen, zuziehen und dann noch je nachdem das FC anflemmen so dass ein Pilz drauf entsteht oder halbe Schläge machen oder Kleber drauf oder oder oder. 
Der Knoten hält auch ohne all das und ich habe auch keine Probleme mit dem Abquetschen der Schnur. Knoten lässt sich sehr schnell binden an Bord.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallö |wavey:

SSK Knoten, hier ein link zu einer interessanten seite

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Der ssk wird hier unter rite bite schlagschnurknoten aufgeführt, ist aber eine leicht abgewandelte Version, im vorderen Bereich doppelt.

Wenn Ihr alle Knoten durchhabt bitte melden:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich mein auf den Seiten sind so viele Knoten... einfach ausprobieren. Der SSK den binde ich so ähnlich wie den SlimBeauty habs ja auch beschrieben. 

Kay muss ich jetzt wieder weiter berichten? Könnte ich ja mal machen...


----------



## Aal-bert (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erst mal Danke an alle für die Infos und die tolle Berichte.   #6

Ich konnte die Datei von dem SSK knoten problemlos öffnen und speichern.
Super beschrieben und bebildert.

Wollte das hier einfügen, kommt aber nur der Text und keine Bilder.

Habe keine Ahnung wie das richtig gemacht wird. 

@scorp  hat es ja super beschrieben


----------



## broki (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tut mir leid Scorp aber ich versteh nur Bahnhof |bigeyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guck im bgb, Wolli hat die pdf neu eingestellt. Da ist es gut beschrieben und leicht nachzuknoten. 
Einen Knoten zu beschreiben ist echt nicht easy und Bilder kann ich nicht machen hab nämlich keine Schnüre hier. Aber jetz ist die pdf ja wieder da. 
Kay wir sind fertig mit Knoten!


----------



## broki (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Funzt jetzt einwandfrei. Dankeschön.. 

|wavey:


----------



## Franzi111 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, 
Ich bin auf dieses Thema gestoßen und habe mir in den letzten Tagen einiges durchgelesen. Ich fahre nächste Woche nach Südfrankreich... Ich wollte euch nur einen Bericht schreiben wie ich sehr gut im Mittelmeer fange ( besonders die komplette Cote Azur, Korsika, Italien und Sardinien). 
Wollte es nur vorankündigen.... Bericht folgt 
Zierfische: 
Barrakudas
Amberjacks
Stöcker (Bastardmakrele) 
Bluefish 
Wolfsbarsch 
Usw

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bitte sehr!

Naja da bin ich mal gespannt! Wünsche dir erstmal viel Erfolg beim Zierfischangeln


----------



## Franzi111 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh natürlich zielfisch)
Liebe Grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na denne Franz erwarten wir nun großes von dir, wo du vorher so lautstark ankündigst. Ich würde das so nicht tun :q

Passend dazu, warum ich das nicht tun würde und vor allem beim Spinfischen nicht, hier meine letzten beiden Tage vom Septemberurlaub. Kommt ja noch ein Oktoberurlaub hinterher :q

Um meiner Mama einen Gefallen zu tun und nicht wieder den ganzen Tag zu angeln und weil wir ja auch schon alles gefangen hatten und noch mehr, habe ich meinen Papa überzeugt ganz früh morgens an der Mündung der Fluvia auf Wolfsbarsch zu probieren. Irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen. Nachdem ich mit Benny das Mugaspektakel erlebt hatte, waren meine Erwartungen insofern hoch, dass ich doch zumindest viel viel Kleinfisch erwartete. 
Mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen waren wir auch an der Mündung angekommen. Ich fischte mit einem Yozuri Aile Magnet Popper und mein Papa mit einem Crazy Sandeel. 
Was schonmal top war, im Mündungsbereich trollt ein Opi mit Schlauchboot in sehr seichtem Wasser. In Anbetracht der Berichte in denen es hieß, dass in Umgebung von laufenden Motoren der Appetit der Wölfe deutlich sänke, schonmal ein super start. Im Fluvia quasi keine Fische zu sehen. Es fließt jedoch recht viel Wasser raus. 

Naja ich fasse mich kurz, dort geht garnichts. Absolut garnichts. Also entfernen wir uns und gehen den Strand entlang, zum Spot wo mein Papa mal Palos gefangen hatte. Nichts. 
Dann sehe ich weiter weg immer mal was oberflächennah. Ich geh also flott hin. Hier sind immerhin einige Meeräschen unterwegs, aber auch hier geht absolut nichts und die Meeräschen sind seelenruhig am Fressen. Der Tag war mal wieder ein Flop. Die Wölfe wollen bei mir einfach nicht #d







Es war so wunderbar flach den Tag, wir wären besser mit dem Boot gefahren.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da der nächste Tag genauso flach sein sollte wie der vorige war nun diesmal wieder eine Bootstour geplant. Am letzten Tag beißen ja gerne die großen Fische und vor allem Bonitos sind immer am letzten Tag. Sollen sie ruhig kommen! 

Es ist herrlich flach am morgen als wir von Cadaques starten. Ideal um Jiggen zu gehen, denn so erreichen wir alle Spots ohne in Seenot zu geraten 

Wir erleben auch immer wunderschöne Sonnenaufgänge beim Fischen. Und weil ich von einem anderen Tag noch so einen schönen zu zeigen habe, füge ich den an dieser Stelle einfach mal hier ein! 





Wir fischen also ohne Ereignisse ein paar felsige Spots in 30- 40 -50m Tiefe ab mit BM160. Dann wechseln wir zum östlichen Punkt des spanischen Festlands. Die vorgelagerten Inseln zeichnen sich durch sehr viel Strömung und extreme Struktur aus. Selten kann man hier fischen. Heute ist es flach wie nie! 
Gleichzeitig mit uns erreicht schon das erste Tauchboot. Das wird nicht das einzige bleiben, wir hätten zuerst hierhin gesollt! Mist! 
Egal die machen eh erstmal ein Briefing und in der Zeit können wir hier noch fischen. Und das tun wir auch. Ständig spürt man die Struktur am Grund. Der BM ackert sich so hindurch. 
Dann bei meinem Papa wie ein Hänger, ich frage ihn ob er einen Fisch hat. Er kanns mir nicht sagen, die daraufhin aufschreiende Bremse beantwortet uns beiden die Frage!!! Fisch nimmt Schnur und ehe ich den Film starte lässt er den BM los. #q#q#q
Ich kanns nicht sagen. Man müsste doch merken können, dass das ein Fisch und kein Grund ist? Dann müsste man auch mal anschlagen. Hätte mein Papa angeschlagen, vielleicht hätten wir den ersten Mero gefangen. Was es auch war, es wird weiter wachsen ehe es den nächsten BM frisst. Am Köder sieht man, dass der Fisch den BM quasi komplett im Maul hatte ohne gehakt gewesen zu sein. 
Mein Papa sagt immer: Das was ich an Glück habe, hat er an Pech. Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr tatsächlich der Wurm drin bei ihm. Und Kay den BM empfehle ich dir tatsächlich nicht weil ich damit so erfolgreich bin. Mein Papa der kann das besser, er hat schon 2 fette Dentex damit rausgezogen. Und ein spanischer Kumpel von mir in einem Jahr 8 Meros, 4 Dentex und paar Escorporas. Er ist der King. 
Es sind die wenigen Gelegenheiten die man bekommt, aber die können richtig gute Fische bringen und die sind es auch, die uns immer weiter probieren lassen. 








Im weiteren Verlauf lässt sich kein Fisch mehr blicken. Lediglich ein Fehlbiss beim Trolling haben wir noch zu verbuchen. Der Köderfisch wurde dabei astrein halbiert, Barracudatypisch

Am nächsten Tag sollte es für 5 Tage zurück nach Alemania gehen und dann wieder los mit meinem Onkel und seiner Tochter. Die ersten 4 Tage sollte auch noch mein Papa dabei sein. Bis dahin treffen hoffentlich die Bonitos ein!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franzi111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich wollte euch nur einen Bericht schreiben wie ich sehr gut im Mittelmeer fange .
> Wollte es nur vorankündigen.... Bericht folgt



Na da bin ich echt heiß drauf, wir warten dann auf den Bericht.
Bin gespannt auf Amberjacks,Bluefish.

Nicht dass du dich so anstellst wie der Dario bei den Wölfen.

Drücke die Daumen.#6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@    Dario schöner Bericht, danke.

Bei mir funzt der Blackminnow aber:q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und du hattest ihn mir empfohlen#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> @    Dario schöner Bericht, danke.
> 
> Bei mir funzt der Blackminnow aber:q und du hattest ihn mir empfohlen#6



Ja wie gesagt funzen tut er bei uns ja auch!
Oh dein Bild ist erst jetzt bei mir aufgetaucht. Diese Goldfleck Zackenbarsche gibts bei uns leider nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So die 5 deutschen Tage überspringen wir mal. Freitag Nachmittag wieder los durch 100 Staus nach Spanien. Gott sei Dank hab ich meinen Papa überreden können, dass wir nach dem wir über Nacht gefahren sind ganz solide erstmal ein bisschen entspannen und nicht direkt mit dem Boot losgehen. Die anderen Tage sehen ja auch gut aus! 

Als wir dann mittags einen Spaziergang machen, stellen wir fest das vom Meer her eine gute lange Welle anrollt und schöne Brandung erzeugt. Ideal zum Spinnfischen auf Wolf. Ich hab mir ja vorgenommen die Bemühungen nochmal zu intensivieren und hatte ja bereits damit angefangen. 









Da diese Brandung an der Steilküste definitiv interessant ist planen wir für den heutigen Abend eine Spinfisch Tour hier. 

Der Abend kommt schnell, Routen sind vorbereitet. Wir gehen ein Stück die Küste lang, klettern runter an die Felsen wo es geht und versuchen die Brandungsintensiven Stellen anzuwerfen und immer an der Küste entlang zu Fischen. 
Ich fische mit dem Bassday Logsurf 144f und es dauert garnicht solange bis bei mir tatsächlich ein Fisch anbeißt. Ist aber nicht so groß, keschern daher nicht nötig. 
Leute ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären, aber ich kanns einfach nicht mit den Wolfsbarschen. Wie viele Leute fangen Wolfsbarsche und hatten noch nie einen Dentex. 
Tja Dentex zu Lubinas, 2:0 |kopfkrat Der Fisch ist aber sehr klein und hat den Köder nicht fressen wollen, sondern ihn nur angestupst um ihn als ungewünschte Konkurrenz aus seinem Revier zu vertreiben. Ich renne flott zu meiner Tasche, hole Zange und Handy. Ein Foto und zurück ins Wasser mit dem kleinen Dentex damit ich ihn nochmal fangen kann wenn er größer ist. 




Tja Uferdentex Nr 2 schwimmt fröhlich weiter. Mir gibt das ganze aber gehörig Selbsvertrauen. Wenig später habe ich entweder einen Anfasser oder hab ne Meeräsche gestreift. Ich kanns nicht sagen. 
Wir folgen der Küste, es ist viel Kletterei und das es Schwül und Warm ist schwitzen wir auch ziemlich. Diese Angelei ist wahrhaftig Sport. Aber es macht Spaß. Die Sonne senkt sich gen Horizont als ich einen neuen Biss an einem anderen Spot bekomme. Was heißt Spot, hier war jetzt nicht irgendwie was besonderes. Fisch kämpft wieder wenig und so hole ich zügig den zweiten Uferdentex des Tages in ähnlicher Größe heraus. 3:0 für die Dentizes. 




Auch dieser nicht im Maul gehakt. Ein flottes Foto, Küsschen und auf Wiedersehen wieder ins Wasser mit dem Kerlchen. 
In der Dämmerung fische ich den besten Spot, wie ich mir so überlegt hatte, ab. Dort hatte ich schonmal Nachläufer und zwar 3 Wobas auf einmal. War aber ganz zu Beginn meiner Anglerkarriere. 
An diesem Spot ist enorm viel Brandung und das Wasser überall weiß. Ich mache viele Würfe um die gesamte Spitze herum, stehe teilweise im Wasser doch es lässt sich kein weiterer Fisch an Land bringen. Der mich mittlerweile verfolgende Mückenschwarm wird noch ein Bier lang geduldet und dann geht es nach Hause unter die Dusche. Morgen dann vom Boot angeln. 
Ich bekomme die News von Freunden die riiiichtig gut gefangen habe. Ein Freund hatte 7 Bonitos und 2 Little thunnies sowie einen 3kg Dentex. Ein anderer 4 Bonitos. Oh man! Vielleicht wäre es doch ne Option gewesen direkt fischen zu gehen. Die Bonitos haben wohl gebissen wie wild an diesem Tag.


----------



## broki (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hahaha zu geil scorp..sehr schön #6


----------



## Krallblei (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Ecke, schöne Bilder.


----------



## Franzi111 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, 
Was ich meinte nicht das ich diese Fische alle in dem Urlaub fange sondern wie ich diese Fische in meinen letzten Urlauben bereits gefangen habe. Wollte es nur mit dem Urlaub nächste Woche "verbinden".... 
Folgendes noch zum Urlaub:
Ich angel im Mittelmeer schon seit ich 4 bin von daher kenne ich mich dort relativ gut aus. Ich mache immer auf einem Boot Urlaub das heißt, dass ich nahezu ausschließlich vom Boot angle (Ausnahme wenn ich im Hafen bin). 
Besonders erfolgreich bin ich auf barakudas unterwegs... 
Ich fange am besten wenn ich mir am Abend im unterwasserschein Stöcker fange und danach als köfi den barakudas anbiete. (Fotos folgen vermutlich nächste Woche). Desweiteren möchte ich versuchen in der Bucht von villefranche amberjacks mit köderfisch zu fangen. 
Ich versuche jetzt noch ein Bild von 2 Goldmakrelen anzuhängen die ich letzten Sommer gefangen haben... Die Dritte wurde Sushi deshalb hab ich leider kein Bild von ihr alle übrigens auf gummifisch gefangen
Liebe Grüße 
Franz


----------



## Franzi111 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe gerade vergeblich versucht das Bild hochzuladen:/ hat nicht funktioniert? Was kann ich machen? 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Äh nahochladen, ist ein extra fenster, danach im Text auf Büroklammer dort erscheint dann die Datei und einfügen.
Oder im Profil ein Ordneranlegen dort hochladen kopieren und einfügen.


----------



## Franzi111 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke 
Habe es jetzt denke ich angehängt waren übrigens köstlich 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## broki (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr!
> 
> Naja da bin ich mal gespannt! Wünsche dir erstmal viel Erfolg beim Zierfischangeln



Hahaha


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franzi111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Was ich meinte nicht das ich diese Fische alle in dem Urlaub fange sondern wie ich diese Fische in meinen letzten Urlauben bereits gefangen habe. Wollte es nur mit dem Urlaub nächste Woche "verbinden"....
> Folgendes noch zum Urlaub:
> Ich angel im Mittelmeer schon seit ich 4 bin von daher kenne ich mich dort relativ gut aus. Ich mache immer auf einem Boot Urlaub das heißt, dass ich nahezu ausschließlich vom Boot angle (Ausnahme wenn ich im Hafen bin).
> ...



Na dann ist ja gut |rolleyes Kay und ich waren schon am schmunzeln, weil das ganz schön dick aufgetragen wäre ansonsten. 
Vom Boot mit Livebait, das ist ja quasi eine Barracudagarantie! Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall darauf. Willkommen an Bord, hoffe du kannst diesen Thread mit Berichten und Wissen bereichern! 
1. Frage von mir: Hast du schonmal mit einer Oblada (_Oblada melanura_) lebend drangehängt etwas gefangen? Dentex?


----------



## Franzi111 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, 
Habe ich mal probiert, dentex leider nicht... Barrakuda kam zweimal hoch hat sie sich angeschaut, und ist wieder abgedreht (angle sehr viel/gerne auf Sicht).
Seit dem habe ich es nicht mehr probiert da ich bei einer Bastardmakrele quasi sofort einen Biss bekomme wenn etwas da ist 
Halte euch am laufenden 
Liebe Grüße 
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay. Wäre schön wenn du bei Gelegenheit mal deine Methode erklären könntest. Rig des Köfis und eben wie du es dann machst. 

Ich fische anders und glaube aber durchaus dass die Oblada auch funktioniert. Wieso sollte sie auch nicht. Aber Barrakuda ist für mich nicht zwingend der Zielfisch. Hatte es mal einmal ausprobiert auf Dentex, jetzt ist aber eh erstmal wieder die Zeit wo man gut Kalmare bekommen kann. Die sind eh das beste!


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So nun weiter mit meinem Bericht.

Den nächsten Tag wollten wir dann in Anbetracht der vortags bombastischen Bonito-Fänge auch auf Bonito probieren. Vorher selbstverständlich mal am Palospot vorbeischauen und es dort mit Halco Roosta Popper und Don Belone zu probieren. Ich bekam auf ersteren 2 Nachläufer und auf Don Belone einen weiteren. Irgendwie wollten sie aber nicht beißen. 
Was es war kann ich nicht sagen, war weit weg und auf meinem Boot steht man nicht gerade hoch über dem Wasser. 

Am Bonitospot angekommen ist dort ungefähr jedes schwimmende Gefährt unterwegs was irgendwie dort hin kommen konnte. Schrecklich, ich kann das garnicht leiden. Fische ungerne in so einem Molloch. 

Wir sehen zwar hin und wieder mal, dass jemand einen Biss hat und auch mal einen rausholt, aber lange nicht so wie vom Vortag berichtet. Bei uns selber gehts mit 2 Fehlbissen mit leeren Händen nach Hause. Diese Stinkeangelei ist nicht mein Favorit v.a. wenn man nichtmal was fängt. 

Am nächsten Tag das selbe Spiel. Selber Plan, doch schlechtere Bedingungen. Es ist Tramuntana und der machts echt ungemütlich. Das Poppern klemme ich mir und wir fahren direkt zu den Bonitos. 
Dort ist sehr viel Drift. Die Hoffnung dass der Wind irgendwann mal weniger wird will sich nicht so recht erfüllen. Ich hab mal einen Fehlbiss, dann wieder lange nichts. Dann eine ganze Reihe von Bissen, aber das waren sicher keine Bonitos. Doch nix bleibt hängen. 
Es bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als es mit Humor zu nehmen. Es ist kalt, alles stinkt und fangen tun wir auch nichts. Wir ziehen uns um neun Uhr ne Kanne Bier auf und lachen mehr als jedes andere Boot. 
Irgendwann setzt sich ein Boot so, dass es auf mich zutreibt. Ich habe nicht so viel Drift verglichen mit einem Kabinenboot mit viel mehr Angriffsfläche als wir. Und sie kommen immer näher. Wir lachen was das Zeug hält über jeden stinkenden Fisch der kleingeschnibbelt werden soll und haben trotzdem unseren Spaß. Dafür ernten wir doofe Blicke. Das Boot treibt immer näher an mich ran. Der eine Typ darauf guckt sich immer häufiger um und hofft wohl darauf, dass ich mit ohnehin schon laufendem Motor jetzt aus seiner Drift fahre. Nene Freundchen, du treibst auf mich zu. Ich sitz das aus. Fischen ist so eigentlich kaum noch möglich, weil die Sardinen unter sein Boot driften. 
Wenn er jetzt immer noch nicht wegfährt, kriegt er gleich nen dummen Spruch. Hält sich wohl für den tollsten. Er ist nun auf 5m ran. 
Und dann kommt was kommen musste. Gott erhörte uns und sandte uns geballtes Karma. Bei mir saust die Schnur von der Rolle, ich schlage an und der Bonito hängt. Also sofort Rückwärtsgang rein und hinter dem Boot weg, der Bonito entscheidet sich Gott sei Dank dafür in die richtige Richtung zu schwimmen und so kann ich nach einem schönen Fight einen ungefähr 2-2,5kg Bonito im Kescher bewundern. Jejejejeje ihr **** das habt ihr wohl nicht gedacht. Der Opa auf dem anderen Boot guckt ungläubig zu uns herüber während ich ihm freudig winke. 
Lektion erteilt. Punto. Basta.

Es war mir eine besondere Freude. 






So gibt es dann wenigstens mal wieder Fisch zu essen heute. Und frischer Bonito ist was feines. So machts dann auch mehr Spaß, das i-Tüpfelchen war die Sache mit dem anderen Boot und deren ungläubige Gesichter. Vorher hatten sie uns ja nur belächelt weil wir so viel Spaß an Bord hatten und sie selbst ziemlich griesgrämig wirkten. 

Später halten wir noch ein Pläuschchen mit Dieter und schnorren ein paar Sardinen. Die will dann aber irgendwie nichts mehr fressen. Außer mir hatte diesen Tag quasi niemand gefangen. Hab nur 1 weiteres Boot einen fangen sehen und 1 weiteren im Drill.


----------



## Franzi111 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich angle bei köfi nur mit einzelhacken im Rücken. Einfach an der freien leine.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Franzi111 schrieb:


> Also ich angle bei köfi nur mit einzelhacken im Rücken. Einfach an der freien leine.



Okay kommt so für meine Methode nicht in Frage. 

Hier siehts du meine Montage, leider nicht so gut weil ausm Video geschnitten. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4577437&postcount=4412


----------



## Franzi111 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei dentex bin ich raus... Hatte erst einmal eine kleine und die einzige vorzeigbare ist mir direkt vor den Füßen ausgeschlitzt.
Beide hatte ich auf einen sehr kleinen blau weiß und roten wobbler von Yo Zuri ans band bekommen. Seither tat sich beim Thema dentex nicht viel:/ 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dario danke, schöner Bericht, schöner Bonito.
So einen hätte ich auch gerne mal, aber das Glück war mir vergönnt.

@Franzi, freue mich über weitere Berichte und Fotos. Herzlich willkommen hier. ( Ja den ersten post konnte man schon falsch vertehen)
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg in deinem Urlaub.

@Broki, bist du eigentlich noch immer vor Ort? Wie machst du das, so viel Zeit hätte ich auch gerne. Gibt es neue Meldungen?


----------



## broki (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja bin immernoch hier. Ich bin am rumreisen. Unbezahlt und los gehts. Ich werde hier auch oft ungläubig angeschaut. Gibt soweit nichts von hier war nicht am Wasser, da oft am tauchen. 
Die nächsten Tage gehts wie gesagt in den Norden zu den Flussmündungen.
Die Gabelmakrele lässt mich nicht mehr los |rolleyes
Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja danke Kay, mein treuester Leser. 

Dentex ist nunmal nicht wirklich der am leichtesten zu fangende Fisch im Mittelmeer. 

Broki in meinen Augen machst du alles richtig. Genieß jeden einzelnen Tag im Süden! Wenn du mal was geiles beim Tauchen siehts oder gar fotografierst dann würde ich mich auch freuen wenn du davon mal was einstellst. Bin selber auch Taucher, komm nur zu selten dazu. 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du noch deine Lecchie fängst! 

Weiter zu meinem letzten Urlaub. Den letzten Tag mit meinem Papa zusammen wollten wir der Stinkeangelei dann den Rücken kehren und versuchen einen Kalmar zu fangen oder eine Sepia um damit dann Livebaiten zu können.
Morgens an der Garage war es schon windig. Wäre es nicht sein letzter Tag, ich wär garnicht gefahren. So rafft man sich auf. Wir sind früher dran als die letzten male um die Dunkelheit zu nutzen und so auch eine reelle Chance zu haben auf Kalmar. 
Auf dem Wasser sind wir schon zwischen den Einheimischen Lampenfischern als es noch Stockfinster ist. Hier kann ja nicht schlecht sein, also starten wir hier. 
Ein Kalmar lässt sich jedoch nicht so flott bitten und dementsprechend ist das ganze erstmal ein zähes warten. Dann der erste Biss. Eine Minikrake von vielleicht max. 100g hat sich einen Köder geschnappt. Nun die können wir gerade nicht gebrauchen und so fliegt sie flott wieder über Bord. 
Wir haben viel Drift und scannen dementsprechend viel Fläche ab. Irgendwann steigt die erste Sepia ein wird bald gefolgt von weiteren. Insgesamt ist die Fischerei recht kurzweilig. Mein Papa bekommt eine volle Ladung Tinte ab und ich habe Glück und werde einmal knapp verfehlt und nur mein Motor bekommt einen neuen Anstrich. 
Die Bissquote ist nicht schlecht, insgesamt bekommen wir 6 von 7 Sepien ins Boot, eine ist quasi ausm Kescher geschwommen. Die Größe ist auch nicht so schlecht, damit ließe sich schon livebaiten. Problem ist leider der Tramuntana, allein eine Fahrt durch die Bucht wäre schon eine unangenehme, feuchte Angelegenheit und an unseren Spots ists sicherlich nicht besser. Ich hätte es meinem Papa wirklich gerne ermöglicht, doch die Bedingungen geben es einfach nicht her. Er meint ohnehin, dass ich das mehr zu wollen scheine als er. Jau ich will dir einen Gefallen tun mein Alter, aber das ist leider nicht machbar. Er nimmts gelassen, können wir heute noch nach Rueda fahren und machen früh Schluss. 
Am Ende stehen 6 schöne Sepien für einen Arroz negro, schwarzen Reis. Das ist doch auch fein und ein sehr guter Fang!


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Rueda decken wir uns bei jjpesca mit u.a. Glaze zum unschlagbar günstigen Preis ein. Außerdem gibts eine neue Kalmarrute und 2 neue Popper. Ein paar andere Dinge und noch einen Deal festgemacht eine zweite Mitsio Stick 25lbs für meinen PApa und Onkel zu kaufen. Die kriege ich am Samstag per Bootsexpress vom Besitzer vorbeigebracht. Und Pep hat ein richtig schönes neues Boot, da haben wir fleißig dran mitgezahlt #6

Für alle Eventualitäten haben wir aber mal ein Los von der Weihnachtslotterie "El Gordo" im Angelladen gekauft, vielleicht hat man ja Glück :q

Es folgen ein paar Tage mit Kontaktpflege mit Freunden und einigen dringenden Erledigungen auf die ich nicht weiter eingehen werde vorerst. 

Die Bedingungen gestalteten sich fortan als schwierig. Es gab eigentlich echt nicht viele Tage an denen ein rausfahren möglich schien. Doch wir fanden noch weitere Tage.
Einer sagte hervorragende Bedingungen zum Jiggen vorraus. Ich war ja immer noch voller Hoffnung, dass wir endlich mal Bonitofrenzies finden würden. Dafür wollten wir nochmals von Cadaques starten. 
Früh morgens los und diesmal dann direkt zur vordersten Insel. Es ist echt flach und die Tauchboote werden wieder kommen. Bis dahin brauche ich eine halbe Stunde. 2 andere Angelboote sind schon da. 
Wir jiggen mit BlackMinnow, doch das gestaltet sich als schwierig. Heute ist hier viel Strömung. Außer einem verlorenen Köder passiert also hier nix interessanteres. Interessanter ist da dann doch, dass wir selten mal was springen sehen. Mal springende Hornhechte und mal ein springender Bonito. Doch gegen die anderen Boote keine Chance und entwickeln tut sich eh nichts. Also entspannte Runden drehen und hoffen. Ich finde dann doch tatsächlich einen landnahen Sardinenschwarm mit einem Einzelbonito drin. Dieser springt auch mehrfach, aber ist auf Glaze nicht besonders scharf. Auch verdammt schwierig auf der großen Fläche mit so viel Futterfisch. Dann gehört schon ne fette Portion Glück dazu. 
Wir geben das auf und fahren zu anderen Spots wo es Zackis geben könnte und die man sonst selten anfahren kann. 
Interessanterweise ist hier an 2 vorgelagerten Inseln, naja eher Felsen, heftige Brandung und das ohne Wind. Och mann immer wenn man die Sargoklamotten nicht dabei hat. Also muss es mit Glaze gehen. Riskante Würfe, hohe Verlustgefahr. 




Und ich bekomme bei einem Wurf in den schäumenden Kessel tatsächlich einen Biss. Evtl ein Sargo oder eine Oblada. Doch der Fisch befreit sich leider zügig. 
Dann folgt kein weiterer Biss mehr hier. Allerdings verlieren wir auch keinen Köder. 
Ich fahre weiter in eine tiefe Bucht in der ich schonmal Bonitofrenzies hatte. Unterwegs sehe ich einmal springende Fische doch danach nicht mehr. 
In der Bucht ist es so 20-35m Tief da wo wir fischen. Wir probieren es mit Glaze. 
Meine Cousine darf auch mal ran und bekommt von Frank die Angel in die Hand gedrückt. Da allerdings noch keine Mitsio, die kam erst später zu mir. 
Beim ersten Wurf bei ihr Fisch. Sie holt zügig eine richtig fette Oblada hoch. Ja geht doch, freut mich riesig für sie. Für früh zum Angeln hin das Kind, dann ist es später gleichgesinnt. Oder wie war das? 




Beim nächsten Wurf hat sie wieder einen dran. Das gibts ja nicht, sie hats raus! Diesmal ein kleines Aranya, Petermännchen. Kommt auch in die Box, sind ja auch saulecker. Aber da muss man wissen wie man mit umzugehen hat. 

Das tolle für jeden Jigger, der viele Stunden ohne Biss investiert, ist es die eine Stunde am richtigen Ort zu erwischen. Wir bekommen Bisse. Ich selbst hab irgendwie Pech und verliere viel bzw. bekomme nur Fehlbisse. Doch insgesamt hole ich noch 1 Pagell und 2 Aranyas raus. Frank auch noch einen Pagell und meine Cousine noch einen fetten Serrano der aber wieder abdampfen durfte. Die brauch ich nicht. 
Ärgerlich ist es dass ich einen guten Fisch verloren hab, weil ich Idiot die Bremse nach dem Mero-Fischen nicht gelöst hab. Das wars evtl auch vorher schon beim Sargo. Egal. War evtl nur eine Makrele, die kämpfen ja auf Teufel komm raus. 

Auf dem Rückweg trollen wir noch eine ganze Strecke lang und mein Onkel Frank kann neben einem Fehlbiss einen kleinen, aber schönen Barracuda landen. 





Alles in allem ein schönes Potpourri und zum Essen allemal ein Genuss. Am besten natürlich, dass meine Cousine mal erfolgreich war. Solche Momente braucht man! 






Alles fand hervorragende Verwertung in der katalanischen Küche und wurde genossen |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die nächste Story die ich zu erzählen habe ist nicht unbedingt das schönste was mir wiederfahren ist und ich habe das bereits mit Kay und Benny diskutiert. Aber es gehört eben auch dazu und deshalb werd ich das auch politisch neutral berichten. 

Ich bin etwas frustriert in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass kaum mal eine Ausfahrt möglich ist. Am Anfang ja, aber die letzte Woche gerade mal eine einzige. Ja gut was will man machen? Na klar, auf Wolfsbarsch probieren! 
Ablandiger Wind garantiert mir gute Wurfweiten. Ich werde abends gehen und bis zur Dunkelheit angeln. Vielleicht steigt ja auch mal ein Cuda ein. 
So angel ich mich die Küste entlang. Die Angler dort erzählen mir dass heute rein garnix ging und das hörte ich auch von Freunden die mit dem Boot auf Bonito unterwegs waren. Naja egal, was solls. Probieren muss man es ja. 
Ich gehe von Spot zu spot, mache meine Würfe und es wird immer dunkler. Irgendwann, im letzten bisschen Licht, kommt auf den Felsen ein Typ auf mich zu. Ich als erstes Rucksack wieder auf, ich bin Polizistensohn und mißtrauisch genug. 
Der Typ kommt her und labert mich an. Ein Nordafrikaner mit sehr schlechtem spanisch oder was auch immer er da für Sprachen versuchte zu sprechen. Ich will höflich sein, hab ja auch erstmal nix böses im Sinn. Aber ich versteh einfach nicht was er will. Naja ich will was fangen also werfe ich weiter und stelle mich auf eine der vordersten Spitzen. Er stellt sich hinter mich und zwar viel zu dicht. Das gefällt mir nicht. Ich hab Wasserschuhe und kann überall hin. Ich wechsel sofort den Felsen, geh halb durchs Wasser. Ich erschrecke mich, als er dann doch wieder direkt hinter mir steht und mich anquasselt. 
Mir ist das total unangenehm, überlege kurz, dass ich ihn einfach ins Wasser schubsen und abhauen könnte aber den Gedanken verwerfe ich wieder. Inzwischen ist er mir suspekt, er kann sich offensichtlich nicht mit mir verständigen aber haut nicht ab, außerdem kommt er mir viel zu nahe und könnte mich auch seinerseits ins Wasser schubsen. 
Nur mal gucken, will der jedenfalls nicht. Also teste ich jetzt aus und gehe mal ein ganzes Stück weiter und mache dort einen Wurf. Sofort ist er wieder hinter mir. 
Okay jetzt reichts. Ich gehe den Felsen rauf und er folgt mir. Ich stelle mich vor ihn und sage ihm laut und deutlich, aber auf deutsch ins Gesicht. " Was willst du von mir?!" Er guckt mich komisch an und versteht natürlich nichts. Also nochmal in rauhem Ton " Was willst du von mir, hau ab!" Er tut einen auf kanixfastan und ich verscheuche ihn letztendlich mit einem eindeutigen Fingerzeig in Richtung Weg und den Worten "va! va!" 
Mir fehlte hier leider das Vokabular um ihm ein "verpiss dich" klar zu machen. Ich habe es nachgeguckt, " a la mierda" wäre das richtige gewesen. 
Na die Lust aufs Angeln ist mir jedenfalls vergangen. Wird man selbst dabei von Ganoven belauert die gucken ob sie einen einschüchtern können. Okay ich gebe zu das hat er geschafft, aber eben nicht entscheidend. Und ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Hänfling, hab wohl das doppelte auf den Rippen wie er. 
Naja ich habe es unbeschadet und unbeklaut bestanden, leide jedoch auf dem Heimweg unter Paranoia und schaue mich ständig um, rechne hinter jeder Ecke mit ihm . Ich bin heilfroh als ich die Straße erreiche, wo wieder Laternen sind. Zuhause brauch ich nix dringlicheres als ein Bier. Mich wühlt das ganz schön auf.
Auch das sind die Erlebnisse des Küstenangelns. Allein daran, wieviel ich hier dazu schreibe, merkt man glaube ich wie sehr sich das in mein Hirn eingebrannt hat und wie mich die Situation durchaus beschäftigt hat. 
|uhoh:|uhoh:
Ich hätte darauf verzichten können. 

Am nächsten Tag, da geh ich dann morgens nochmal auf Wolf. Aber nicht alleine und diesmal am Sandstrand. Das ganze war so erfolgreich, dass ich das jetzt nichtmal mehr ausführen werde. Ich und Wolf, das klappt einfach nicht 

Was ich aber aus dem Tag mit dem morgendlichen Wolfsversuch für mich als Schluss ziehen konnte. Der Tramuntana war dort garnicht so schlimm. An den Käfigen hätte man poppern können und auch ein bisschen schleppen können.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den Mist kennen glaube ich einige unserer Uferangler.
Man ist da irgendwie Zielobjekt nr.1. 
Na zum Glück ist nichts ernsthaftes passiert.

Ja Dario, vom Ufer ist es meist nicht leicht, geringe Fischdichte bis hin zu nichts. Und man ist deutlich langsamer als mit einem Boot, falls man mal was gesehen hat, ist es eh vorbei bevor man dort ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine spanischen Freunde sind immer verwundert, wenn ich mal von Land aus gehe. Aber na gut es ist vielleicht nicht immer so erfolgversprechend wie vom Boot, ist aber auch quasi kein Aufwand. 

Der Urlaub blieb so wie zuvor, schwierige Bedingungen. Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte für mich beschlossen jetzt mit neuen Poppern beim Trami trotzdem nochmal an die Jaulas zu fahren und es zu versuchen. 
Das tat ich dann mit meinem Onkel am nächsten morgen. Mal sehen was so geht. 
Der Wind ist tatsächlich zu Beginn nicht zu stark und so kann man durchaus was versuchen. Klar, es ist auch heute nicht ideal und ich treibe immer schnell umher. Aber naja, man muss es eben probieren um Erfolg zu haben. 

Mein Onkel ist mittlerweile auch mit einer Mitsio und einem Popper ausgestattet und darf ein bisschen üben. Ich bitte ihn aber darum, wenn er sich nicht absolut sicher ist es zu schaffen, nicht an die Käfige zu werfen. Hier ist enorme Wurfgenauigkeit gefragt, ich habe keine Lust, dass ein Popper oben auf nem Netz landet. 
Wir werfen und werfen. Ich immer schön dicht ran. Es geht nichts, kein Fisch zeigt sich. Naja immer weiter versuchen.
Wurf zwischen die Teile, pop pop pop pop baaaaam brutale Atacke ohne vorherige Verfolgung und nichts. Die Rute spannt sich, yes! 
Ich hab die Bremse ziemlich zu und fahre nun von den Käfigen weg. Am Anfang muss ich alles aufwenden um den Fisch nicht in sie hinein zu lassen, doch dann macht er mit und schwimmt in die richtige Richtung. Mein Plan, wenn er von den Kabeln und Seilen unterwasser weg ist, die Bremse etwas öffnen. 
Der Fisch hat Power und nimmt zwischendurch auch immer wieder Schnur. Einmal kommt er hoch, mir ist, als würde ich an dem Maul das aus dem Wasser guckt einen Bluefish erkennen. In Anbetracht der Kampfkraft sicherlich kein kleiner. Der Fisch weiß leider genau wo er hinschwimmen muss. Er schwimmt prompt in die Nähe zweier Bojen die dort als Jetsky Parkour rumdümpel. Ich kann die Bremse nicht lösen wie ich es wollte.
Habe ihn nun schon recht nah am Boot, kann ihn aber noch nicht sehen. Die Boje ist auch nicht weit weg leider. 
Er dreht um, baut Druck auf, mir ist als würde kurz die Bremse haken, Fisch nimmt Schnur und peng ist der Druck weg. Das Braid ist gerissen. 
********. 
Der Tag ist gelaufen. 
#q#q#q
Nach 4min im Drill verloren, hatte ihn quasi am Boot. Viel Pech dabei. Ach man, aber man kann nicht immer gewinnen. 

Mein Glück scheint wie aufgebraucht. 

Wir trollen danach noch eine ganze Weile, der Wind wird aber immer stärker. Wir frieren uns gewissermaßen nur den Allerwertesten ab. Zeitverschwendung.

ABER, ich habs glatt vergessen. Wir waren nicht Schneider, denn ich hab morgens früh noch flott einen kleinen Kalmar gefangen als es noch dunkel war. Immerhin gibt es die! 

Also morgen noch einmal auf Tintenfische probieren, die Bedingungen sollen morgen ideal sein. Dann könnten wir 
versuchen zu livebaiten! Und morgens natürlich wieder poppern!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der nächste und auch letzte Angeltag verläuft recht unspektakulär. Morgens früh noch im dunkeln fange ich einen großen und einen mittleren Kalmar die wir in unserer Wanne am leben erhalten während ich erstmal popper. 
Es ist schön flach. Ein Fisch zeigt sich jedoch in einer geschlagenen Stunde Poppern nicht. 
Versuchen dann noch ein wenig auf Sepia. Das Boot treibt im Kreis. Null Drift. Null Bisse. Nur Knoten. 
Wir geben das zügig auf, probieren wir lieber Livebait. 

Richtung livebaitspots nimmt die Welle deutlich zu. Meer ist richtig kebblig. Fahre garnicht bis dahin wo ich eigentlich wollte. Hänge dennoch einen Kalmar dran. Nach 15min schwierigstem Fischen spüre ich etwas wie einen Pagellbiss. Ich sag meinem Onkel Bescheid, er nimmt den Gang weg, doch das Boot treibt sofort so ab, dass ich den Kontakt zum Köder nicht halten kann. Mein Onkel also wieder Gang rein, bisschen Gas gegeben, Schnur spannen. Ich spür nix mehr, dann ein bisschen erhöhter Druck. Anschlag vom allerfinstersten. Tja war wohl eher kein Fisch mehr, der war schon mitsamt dem Kalmar abgehauen. Stattdessen reiß ich das Blei auch noch ab. 
Der andere Kalmar hat sich währenddessen entschlossen in der Box zu sterben weil die Luftpumpe ausgefallen ist. Klasse. Also wieder zurück. 
Erneut Zeitverschwendung. Dafür gibts immerhin einen leckeren Kalmar für mich zu Abend. Es hätte anders laufen können. Naja gut, ich will mich nicht beschweren. 






Am Abend dann beginnt es zu regnen. Und es hört nicht mehr auf. Stundenlanger Starkregen und der hier gefürchtete Ostwind Levante. Dieser bringt meist sehr schlechtes Wetter und riesige Wellen. 
Es will garnicht mehr aufhören zu regnen den kompletten nächsten Tag und so kommen ca. 200L Regen zusammen. Alles steht unter Wasser. An der Promenade, wo ich auch sonst auf Woba versucht hatte, kommen mehrere Meter hohe Wellen an. Die Kraft dieser ist schier unglaublich! Jedes Jahr kommen Menschen um die sich bei diesen Wellen zu nah an die Felsen wagen. Überall sind mittlerweile extra Schilder aufgestellt dafür. Die Molen von St. Margarita und Ampuria werden wegen hohem Wellengang gesperrt. Die Strände verschwinden in weißer Gischt und Treibgut. 
Ich gebe euch mal einen kleinen Geschmack darauf, was die restlichen Tage Angeln verhindert hat. 




Das Boot hier im Hintergrund ist die Seenotrettung. 

Einen Tag später scheint am Vormittag die Sonne ehe es abends nochmal kräftigst Gewitter gibt. 
Das Bild hier ist nur aussagekräftig für jemanden, der St. Marti d'Empuries kennt. 





Und noch mehr Bilder. Weiß nicht ob es so rüberkommt, wenn man es nicht kennt. Die Wellen brachen hunderte Meter vor der Küste und hatten mindestens 4m Höhe. 




Diese Fontänen sind sicherlich 15 hoch gewesen. Schier unglaublich! 








Am Strand verteilt liegt in Kleinstteilen ein großes zerschelltes Schiff. Ich nutze das selbstverständlich zum Schatzsuchen. Finde u.a. eine Harpune, eine Schwimmweste, Schmierfett für Motoren und den Kompass des Schiffes. Alles liegt voller Gebrauchsgegenstände die mit unglaublicher Wucht an den Felsen in den Mühlen der Wellen zermalmt wurden. 
Eine beeindruckende Demonstration von Naturgewalt. Man kommt sich plötzlich ganz klein vor!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Krallblei (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alter Schwede was für Wellen.


----------



## hans albers (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

.. beeindruckende bilder...

mit dem meer ist nicht zu spassen...


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da war ich grad schon weg.
Man sieht schon ,dass ganz gut was los war.
Live nah dran ist natürlich noch was anderes....wehe dem der da reingerät.
Am Norfeu macht da auch keiner Bilder mehr ,jedenfalls nicht vom Meer aus. |uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Dieter aufm Meer wollte ich da ganz sicher nicht sein!

Nach diesem Wetter hatten wir zwar noch einen Tag mit wunderschönem Wetter, aber die Sichtweiten unterwasser minimierten sich und das ist meist schlecht für die Fischerei. Ein Nachbar erzählte mir allerdings, dass er mit einem Freund einen BFT vorm Norfeu gefangen habe. Na also, es gibt sie also doch noch.

Hier gibts das Video zum verlorenen Fisch auf Popper, was meint ihr? 
https://youtu.be/IVZV-NKcM70


----------



## broki (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na Dieter aufm Meer wollte ich da ganz sicher nicht sein!
> 
> Nach diesem Wetter hatten wir zwar noch einen Tag mit wunderschönem Wetter, aber die Sichtweiten unterwasser minimierten sich und das ist meist schlecht für die Fischerei. Ein Nachbar erzählte mir allerdings, dass er mit einem Freund einen BFT vorm Norfeu gefangen habe. Na also, es gibt sie also doch noch.
> 
> ...



Da ist die Leine durch nicht einfach so.. Genau wie bei mir.. Null Druck und zack!! Durch..

Meiner Meinung nach..nie und nimmer war die Schwachstelle meine Braid..bzw.deine Braid..


----------



## Salt (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So,  seit ein paar Tagen bin ich auch wieder zurück und wie ich sehe,  habt ihr ja auch einiges erlebt in der Zwischenzeit. 
Dickes Petri zur nächsten Palo Dario und mein Beileid für Broki zu den verpassten Chancen....davon kann ich dies Jahr auch ein Lied singen....

Nach einem Telefonat mit meinen Kumpels vor Ort war die Planung für einen gemütlichen Urlaub schnell dahin, eine Panik-Bestellung am geeigneten Ködern wurde noch schnell gemacht und das schwere Geschirr zusammen gesucht.
An einem der tiefen Spots wurden seit Wochen immer wieder Tune und vereinzelt auch Schwertfische gehakt, zwei Tune wurden auch gelandet!
Und so stand das Ziel fest - einen Bluefin mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer aus - viel Größenwahnsinniger kann man als Urlaubsangler wohl nich sein:vik:

Zum warm werden und weil mein Kumpel Joe noch arbeiten musste, wurden die ersten 3 Tage aber erstmal die normale Spots angestestet,  auch wenn ich gewarnt wurde, dass dieses Jahr alle tot sind, nur der mit den Tunfischen nicht...
Und so brachte der erste morgen dann auch wirklich nicht einen Biss.
Nächster Tag, Wind hatte gedreht wie fast jeden Tag in den zwei Wochen....in der Dämmerung ein durchschnittlicher Cuda dann wieder stundenlang nix.
Wir wollten schon Packen, da geht es los und wir sehen jede menge kleine Hornhechte springen und dann sehen wir auch die Jäger - Goldmakrelen! 
Schnell einen passenden Stick montiert und schon hängt die erste am Haken.
Joe wirft in die gleiche Richtung und hat auch sofort Kontakt und das Chaos nimmt seinen lauf....beide Fische springen über einander und die Schnüre verheddern sich.
Ich kriege meine raus, die andere ist weg... Leider ist der Tüddel sehr heftig und Joe hat keine zweite Rute dabei.
Ich schon und kann ein paar Würfe später noch eine zweite aus dem Trupp verhaften, dann sind die wieder weg. 
Immerhin, die größere der beiden ist gute 80cm lang und damit meine größte bis jetzt :q
Am nächsten morgen sind wir natürlich wieder da und auch die Lampukis kommen pünktlich zur gleichen Zeit wieder zum jagen.
Nur leider beißen sie heute sehr schlecht auf Kunstköder, wir haben etliche Nachläufer und irgendwann kann ich doch noch eine zum Biss überreden....Joe ist angefressen,  er hat seit über einem Jahr keine mehr gefangen und der Deutsche kommt und fängt 3 in zweit Tagen#d
Die nächsten zwei Tage wollen wir am Tunfischspot campen...zu dritt machen wir uns mitten in der Nacht auf den Weg, auch in der Woche wird der Spot gut besucht sein.
Und so ist es auch, ein bisschen fühle ich mich wie beim Heringsangeln....und das obwohl man vom Parkplatz aus gut 45 Minuten durch schweres Gelände muss und zum Schluss stehen noch 8 Meter abseilen an!
An dem Spot ist wirklich viel Fisch....wir sehen Goldmakrelen, Little Tunnies und große Bluerunner....aber bis auf ein paar Fehlbisse passiert leider nicht viel. Auch von den Tunfischen ist nix zu sehen und der Wind hat wieder gedreht, es ist viel zu ruhig.
Am zweiten morgen bekomme ich dann tatsächlich einen Biss auf einen 90g schweren Popper aber der Fische bleibt nicht richtig hängen. Das Splash lässt nur einen Schluss zu,  Bluefin!
Der Spot ist einfach zu hart beangelt und die Fische sind misstrauisch, es ist zum verzweifeln.

Über das Wochenende kippt das Wetter und Sturm kommt auf...war 2 Tage vorher noch ganz anders angesagt....
Egal, da wo wir Anfang der Woche die Goldmakrelen hatten beißen jetzt Bonitos. Eigentlich viel zu früh für die Jahreszeit und nicht sonderlich groß aber wir fangen Fische.
Das Wetter wird immer unberechenbarer, ein Tag Windstärke 8 aus West, am nächsten Tag dann aus Ost...teilweise sagt Windfinder abends was anderes als wir morgens am Spot vorfinden!
Mitte der zweiten Woche dann bis Windstärke 9 aus Süd und Temperaturanstieg um 6 Grad....Joe sagt es könnte einen Sandsturm geben...|bigeyes mitten im Mittelmeer???
Wir nehmen die Fähre zur Nachbarinsel und fahren auf die tiefe Nordseite....Treffer!
In der Dämmerung ein paar Tunnies, dann kracht es ganz gewaltig ungefähr 10 Meter neben mir und ein gut 100kg schwerer Tun springt komplett aus dem Wasser! 
Wir werfen Stickbaits und Popper hinterher doch zu spät, der Tun kommt noch zwei mal zum jagen hoch, leider von uns weg.
Gegen Mittag wiederholt sich das Schauspiel. Gut 200m weit draußen kommt ein kleine Frenzy hoch und direkt auf uns zu.
Keine 30 Sekunden später springen dutzende großer Hornhechte vor uns aus dem Wasser und ein Tun der 100kg+ klasse direkt hinterher,  diesmal direkt vor uns,  keine 5 Meter entfernt|bigeyes
Es sieht aus als würde er aufs Land springen! 
...und wieder keine Reaktion aber irgendwie bin ich froh das er nicht beißt, hab leichte Zweifel ob unser Gerät dem gewachsen wäre?
Am nächsten Tag ist der Spot wie tot, 7 Stunden werfen und nicht einen Kontakt.
Am Wochenende beruhigt sich das Wetter wieder etwas aber die Fische sind nicht in beisslaune....immerhin erwische ich noch 2 kleine Amberjacks....und dann sind die zwei Wochen auch schon wieder um, Dienstag geht mein Flieger....


----------



## Salt (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es waren irgendwie 2 merkwürdige und aufregende Wochen die wieder viel zu schnell vorbei waren.
Ich habe das mögliche Potenzial meines Reviers ganz nah gesehen und das wird beim nächsten mal auch anders angegangen 

Jetzt ist erstmal ein bisschen  erholen angesagt und anfang November geht es für mich dann raus aus dem Mittelmeer, nach Lanzarote.
Mal schauen was da so geht:vik:

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Fotos....


----------



## broki (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht Salt! 
Die Überlegung mit dem Tuna kann ich nachvollziehen..100kg da bräuchtest du extremes Gerät.


----------



## hans albers (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin

tolle bilder...petri..!!

warste auch in spanien..???

bin immer wieder erstaunt , was da auch so vom ufer gehen kann...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Berichte und beeindrucken Bilder.
@ Salt wo wars du denn genau?


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank dafür!

90gr Popper mit entsprechend großem Cup spricht schon nicht für schwaches Gerät. Es gehört aber enorm viel Glück dazu von Land und ich denke die Chancen bei einem Thun dieser Größe sind gering. Da brauchts dann auch schon eine große Dogfight o.ä.

Wo du jetzt warst würde mich auch mal interessieren, aber da du die Goldmakrelen Lampuki nennst vermute ich mal Malta? Da heißen die nämlich so, hab ich mal im Fernsehen gesehen 

Übrigens: Zwischen Thune sehen und Thune fangen, da steht ganz ganz viel zwischen. Ich als Bootsangler bin schon in Wurfweite von kochendem Wasser verzweifelt. Wenn die Fische auf leichtes Gerät gebissen haben, dann ist die Bissquote viel höher (wirf mal mit ner leichten Kombo einen Jig in eine frenzy |rolleyes ) aber man hat natürlich keine Chance.

Achso wie groß waren denn die echten Bonitos? Ist mMn ein Hammerfang und dann von Land echt krass. Mein bestes waren 3 Stk an einem Tag und das mit Boot zu 2.


----------



## Salt (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das zwischen Thun sehen und Thun fangen sehr viel steht, da bin ich ganz bei dir. Aber Fakt ist, es werden immer wieder welche gehakt und in dem Maße wie die Anzahl der Angler dort steigt, steigt auch die Anzahl der Kontakte.

Für das, worüber mir vor dem Trip berichtet wurde, nämlich Fische von 20-40kg wär ich noch gerüstet gewesen....immerhin PE6 Kombo mit gut 500m Braid auf der Rolle.
Aber für die Kaliber die den einen Tag vor Ort waren ist anderes Gerät nötig. 

Die Bonitos, Tunnies & etwas "besseren" Jacks lagen so um ein kg, später im Jahr sind die Bonitos meist zwischen 1,5 & 3kg schwer.
Die beiden Fotos mit der Strecke waren die jeweils besten Tage,  normal sind ein bis 2 Fische am Tag...dies Jahr auch öfter mal nix.
Der Angeldruck ist leider deutlich gestiegen in den letzten Jahren, vor 4 Jahren hatte ich den Spot zumindest in der Woche meist für mich.
Mit dem Tip zu meinem Revier liegst du übrigens richtig Dario


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Salt: schön, schön.Feine Fischchen.Glückwunschdazu.
500 m Pe6 ,da musst du schon eine richtig fette Kombi haben.
Für 40kg + allemal ausreichend .
Wenn man denn freie Bahn hat...also keine Hindernisse im Wasser ,z.B.Felsen wo die Schnur mal kurz drüber ratscht.
vom Ufer aus kann ich mir das gar nicht gut vorstellen.Außer richtg Steilküste.weil tunas nach der ersten Flucht Richtung Grund ziehen.
Aber es soll ja auch mal Fischchen geben die sich gut benehmen und dahin schwimmen wo sie sollen.gell Dario  
der weiter zunehmende Fischereidruck war mir ja auch schon aufgefallen .Haben die alle nix besseres zu tun ? :q
fette fischis euch alle


----------



## Mett (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gratuliere allen zu den schönen fängen ! #6

Goldmakrelen wären auch mal etwas das ich mir wünschen würde.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Deine Kombo, kenne natürlich jetzt nicht Modell von Rute/Rolle, sollte sowas schon packen können. Von Land eben schwierig. Bei uns am Cap wurden auch schon Thunfische von Land gefangen. Es geht schon, gehört eben Glück dazu bzgl Zeit und Ort. Dann natürlich in der 20kg Klasse auch zu händeln. 100kg Klasse ist mir momentan nicht klar wie ich den händeln sollte selbst vom Boot aus  Man kann so einen Fisch einfach nicht mehr dirigieren. 

Wenn man auf dem Boot mal einen Fisch hat der nur nach unten geht und dort auch genug Wasser findet, das ist so unglaublich anstrengend den dann hoch zu pumpen. Hab für meinen größten von ca. 30kg über 50min gebraucht weil er ungünstig gehakt war und keine Flucht in die Entfernung gemacht hat. Alles nur nach unten. 

1kg Bonito ist natürlich noch klein. Bei uns haben die meistens in den Frenzies so 2-3kg. Aber dass das von Land bei euch so gut ging hätte ich nicht gedacht, Respekt. 
Dieter, bei uns wurde übrigens vor 3 Wochen auch mal ein Bonito von Land gefangen... mit 4-5kg.... :k

@Mett so ging mir das vor 1,5 Monaten auch noch und dann kam der Tag mit Benny :vik:


----------



## Salt (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin zusammen

Meiner Meinung nach geht an entsprechend tiefen Spots alles was auch vom Boot möglich ist, die größe der Fische hängt halt immer davon ab was grade vorbei schwimmt.
Der größte Bonito von dem ich in den letzten Jahren gehört habe war knapp 8kg schwer.

Mit den Thunfischen ist es natürlich so eine sache. Die Küstenstrucktur kommt dem schon entgegen bei uns. Oft tiefe Steilküste mit Sandgrund davor aber wenn ein Fisch parallel zur Felswand kämpft wird es natürlich schwierig.
So gehen auch die meisten großen AJs verloren....


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich meine wenn ich vom Boot fische tue ich das auch oft in der Nähe der Küste. Das Problem ist einfach, dass es an den guten Spots bei uns nicht mit 45min wandern und 8m abseilen getan ist. Viele Spots sind aber auch weit von Land weg. Mit Steil runter und Sand ist bei uns nicht. Aber von Land geht einiges, du zeigst es. Du weißt wie und wo es geht und fängst richtig gut! 

8kg madre mio. Das ist ja schon ein Thunfisch :c

Aber dieses Video hier von Kostas zeigt auch wieder, was von Land geht. Der Bonito in diesem Video ist auch ein echtes Monster!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU8l4qEL9gc

Übrigens, dieser Spot muss irgendwie so eine Art griechisches Mekka sein. Es gibt von mehreren bekannten Spinfischern dort Videos.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also für mich sind diese spots auch immer unerreichbar.
(Muß ja Strand vorhanden sein wegen den Frauen).
Da ich auch immer alleine unterwegs bis musste ich auch aus Sicherheitsgründen einige Spots auslassen.


----------



## Labomba 1000 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch ein schönes Video.
https://youtu.be/DiGlaITdysk


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja. Jedem das seine. Ich kann diesen Hipstern nicht viel abgewinnen #c

Die Fische sind nichtsdestotrotz gut. Mit den Bluefishen hatte ich ja diesmal nicht so viel Glück |kopfkrat


----------



## broki (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Naja. Jedem das seine. Ich kann diesen Hipstern nicht viel abgewinnen #c
> 
> Die Fische sind nichtsdestotrotz gut. Mit den Bluefishen hatte ich ja diesmal nicht so viel Glück |kopfkrat




Hahaha ich dachte dasselbe..

Ich fuhr gestern Abend wiedermal an einen der besseren Spots. Der war allerdings nicht erreichbar da Weg gesperrt mitlerweile. 
Also suchte ich nach neuen Spots. 
Was ich meinem Peugeot 106 manchmal zumute ist schon hart an der Grenze.. 
Leider kam ich nicht ganz bis dort wo ich eigentlich hinwollte. Unbefahrbar und für einen Fussmarsch wars zu spät. 
Die Barras wollten nur spielen, nicht beissen.. Ich habe eh langsam die Nase voll von Barracudas.
Ansonsten nichts..

Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na zeig trotzdem mal ein paar Barracudas wenn sie mal nicht nur spielen wollen. 
Bei uns sind die auch häufig geworden.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Naja. Jedem das seine. Ich kann diesen Hipstern nicht viel abgewinnen #c



Ja schöne Fische, schöne Spots.
Ist die Frage was die für das ausspionieren dieser Spots bezahlt haben.

Frag ich mich bei Kostas oder Vidalis Videos (Promovideos) auch.
Mann kann nicht immer zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein.

Sonst wäre hier alles voll mit Fangmeldungen und Rekordfischen:m.

@Broki, weiterhin viel Erfolgt#h


----------



## Kotzi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal ne Frage so zwischendurch. 

Ich bin ende November spontan für ein längeres Wochenende in der nähe von Thessaloniki. 
Da ich immer schonmal einen Tintenfisch fangen wollte habe ich nun die frage: 

- Ist das in dem Zeitraum ohne große Finanzielle und Zeitliche Aufwendung möglich ?

- Hat da wer Erfahrung?

War jetzt nur so ein Gedanke wenn man eh schon da ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ist denn für dich ein Tintenfisch? 

Ja ist ohne großen Geld und Zeitaufwand möglich und auch nicht schwierig.


----------



## Salt (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nette Fische in den Videos....mit der Fischzucht im Hintergrund sagt schon alles, das zieht ordentlich Fische an.
Ich war mal in nem Gehege mit Bluefins schnorcheln....irgendwo traurig sie so eingesperrt zu sehen.
Aber was da aussen drum rum los war....bis hin zu frei lebenden Tunas |bigeyes

@Kotzt - Kalmare sollten dann ohne großen Aufwand gehen,  besonders wenn ein Hafen in der nähe ist.


----------



## Kotzi (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sepias sind gemeint, mit Squidjigs befischt am liebsten.

In der Nähe gibt es drei Häfen, mal schauen, was gibt es sonst noch zu beachten? Kriegt man eine Angellizenz ( sofern man diese benötigt) online Vorab? So viel Zeit habe ich dort nicht.


Hier befinde ich mich grob:

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ni...15cc49c51c9934e5!8m2!3d40.575998!4d22.9471949


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay also eigentlich ist es ganz einfach. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass man gute Stellen findet, aber das ist eigentlich nicht so schwierig. 

Zur Stelle: Häfen sind gut, gemischter Grund ist gut (Felsen+Sand) 
Tief muss es nicht sein
Was du brauchst: Ein paar Squidjigs (die mit Blei dran). Empfehle dir natürliche Farben (Schwarz ist sehr gut bei mir) oder orange. Eine leichte Rute.
Wie dus machst: Du wirfst deinen Köder so weit aus wie geht, lässt ihn absinken und kurbelst ihn dann gaaaanz langsam ein über den Grund. Spürst dabei alles. Wenn du spürst dass sich der Widerstand erhöht und du weiterhin aber Schnur einkurbeln kannst, dann hast du eine dran oder du hast Müll gefangen. Dann kannst du entweder ganz sachte anschlagen, dass die Sepia mit den Armen hinten in den Hakenkranz rutscht. Ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Du kurbelst dann langsam ein und kescherst sie. Wichtig ist dass du konstant einkurbelst. 
Oft hängen sie garnicht am Haken wenn du nicht einen leichten Ruck gibst. Aber das ist nicht schlimm. Wenn der Kescher schon vorher ruhig im Wasser ist kannst du sie einfach drüber ziehen und keschern. Nur nicht zu aktiv keschern. Funktioniert so auch sehr gut.
Und wenn sie doch davon schwimmt, einfach weiter werfen. Die Viecher beißen immer wieder an. 

Dämmerungszeiten sind am besten. Also vor Sonnenuntergang und dann bis es dunkel wird gehen. 

Viel Erfolg, schreib mal obs funktioniert hat.


----------



## broki (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Werd ich tun Scorp..viel Zeit bleibt nicht mehr. 
Gestern habe ich mit meinem sardischen Nachbarn gesprochen der auch angelt. 
Er zeigte mir Bilder von +9 und +10kg Dentex und einem 30kg AJ..
Wenn er hier im Board wäre würde er dir deinen Übernamen streitig machen Scorp 

Gruss von der Insel


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wäre wohl kaum so vermessen mich ohne ein zwinkerndes Auge Dentexkönig zu nennen :q#6 
Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass die Größe der Fische recht wenig aussagt. Wenn ein 10kg Dentex da ist, dann beißt der an. Wenn nur ein 2kg Dentex da ist, dann beißt eben der an. 
Einen großen AJ hab ich allerdings tatsächlich noch nicht erwischt, bisher nur einen kleinen |rolleyes


----------



## Mett (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Kotzi

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast im Hafen zu angeln dann versuche Stellen anzuwerfen wo die starken Hafenstrahler ins Wasser scheinen.
Licht zieht die Biester an wie ein Magnet.

Solltest du nicht im Hafen angeln dürfen, dann such dir eine Stelle mit Seegras / Sand Boden.
Lass den Köder aber dann nicht ganz bis zum Grund absinken sonst hast du ständig Hänger.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@broki
das mit deinem sardinischem Nachbarn kann man so nicht vergleichen|gr:.
Wir haben es hier alle deutlich schwerer und müssen punkten, wenn wir mal dort vor Ort sind. Bedingungen egal, wir haben nur diese begrenzte Zeit.

Die Einheimischen können sich die besten Bedingungen einfach aussuchen.

Mein griechischer Freund hat auch ein Fangbuch mit Dentex, Aj, Thuna, Schwertfisch in den Größen bis 50kg wo von wir nur träumen.

(|kopfkrat wobei, als ich mit Ihm die letzten male jiggen war, hat er geschneidert, ich nicht:vik. Das kann man vergleichen.

vg KAY


----------



## broki (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Spruch ist selbstverständlich auch mit Augenzwinkern zu verstehen.
Ganz so einfach ist es natürlich nicht. Spotwahl spielt bei der Fischgrösse sicherlich auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle..und natürlich auch das Revier.

Mir scheint das Dario sich vor den einheimischen Jungs nicht verstecken braucht oder..

Zur Boot/Ufer Diskussion. 
Boot hat natürlich Vorteile. Man ist flexibler, kann u.U. mehr Tackle mitnehmen, macht schneller Strecke usw. 
Vom Ufer ist aber ebenfalls fast alles möglich..sorgfältige Spotwahl und richtige Zeit/Ort vorausgesetzt. Ist ja beim Bootsangeln auch nicht viel anders. 

Wenn ich eine meiner Gabelmakrelen lande und Salt sein Tuna hakt hätten wir dieses Jahr ja fast alles an Fischen dabei oder..Darios Dentexe, Salt seine Bonitos, Goldmakrelen, dutzende Barras usw. 
Es geht schon einiges.

Ich für meinen Teil habe in dieses Jahr Eins gelernt. Und zwar das zu leichtes Tackle brutal bestraft wird. Mit ein bisschen mehr Routine hätte ich die Fische vielleicht besser handeln können wer weis. 
Ich werde trotzdem nicht mehr unter eine gut befüllten 4000er Rolle gehen. (ich lies mir im Shop vor dem Urlaub noch ne 3000er aufschwatzen#d)
Und ich werde auch immer mit zwei Kombos ans Wasser gehen. 
Vom Ufer ist vieles möglich. Aber wenns soweit ist muss man halt auch bereit sein.
Weil hinterherfahren wenn die Schnur langsam alle geht ist nicht. Ein weiterer Nachteil vom Ufer 

Viel angeln ist hier nicht mehr. Sonntag gehts auf die Fähre und die Jungs haben mich noch zu den Staff Tauchgängen eingeladen.
Falls ich noch dazu komme melde ich mich.

Gruss broki |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich sehe das genauso wie Kay. Vergleichen würde ich es nicht. Dein sardischer Nachbar macht das sicher schon ewig, hat vielleicht schon von seinem Papa gelernt wo und wann er es wie machen muss. 
Das haben wir nicht gemacht. Ich mach das grad mal seit 2 Jahren. Durchaus erfolgreich. Ich hab schon 2 gute Stellen entdeckt! 
Mein 8,2kg Dentex ausm Januar ist auch tatsächlich der Größte Dentex der in meinem Freundeskreis gefangen wurde. Pep zum Beispiel, der Inhaber von jjpesca, der hat mal stolz von einem 7, irgendwas Kilo Fisch erzählt. Alles ab 5kg aufwärts ist bei uns bastante raro. Aber das ist dann nur noch Glück. Nur weil ich den Größeren Dentex gefangen habe, heißt das nicht, dass ich das besser kann als Pep. Er kann es viel besser.

Den Schwanzvergleich brauchen wir hier also nicht weiter zu stricken. 

Prinzipiell: Vom Land geht viel, aber ich mag das Boot nicht missen. Die Fische springen einem nicht ins Boot. Aber man kommt besser an die Großen Fische. Wenn es dann um Bonitos, Thunfische geht, dann brauchen wir glaube ich nicht diskutieren, obs von Land genauso geht. Aber gerade deshalb messe ich jedem Fang von Land mehr Bedeutung und Anerkennung zu. Es ist mMn einfach schwieriger und ich habe sehr wohl schon beides betrieben. 

Und broki du musst schon nochmal angeln gehen. Wir haben bisher nur einen Mahi von dir gesehen, wenn ich nicht irre. Wir wollen Fischbilder sehen :k

Das größte Problem ist eben wirklich: Wir sind nicht immer da. Meine Freunde vor Ort, wenn die hören es sind Bonitos da, dann nehmen sie sich einen Tag frei und fangen sie. Aber man macht das beste draus, ich hatte auch schon Glück mit den Tagen. Ein gutes Netzwerk hilft da aber ungemein!


----------



## broki (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Och Jungs jetzt interpretiert ihr meine Posts aber auch seltsam. Ich hab doch deine/eure Fänge nie mit denen meines Nachbarn verglichen. 
Natürlich hat er völlig andere Voraussetzungen als die Meisten von Uns. 
Es war übrigens nicht sein Fangbuch sondern die Fische der letzten 4 Tage. (Die Dentex) dazwischen noch eine Doublette von 4-5kg.
Das sollten Infos sein. Zu meinem Revier, zu den Jahreszeiten usw. 
Glaub mir Dario deinen Schwanz mit seinem zu vergleichen liegt mir aber sowas von fern.
Das die Fischgrösse auch revierabhängig ist hab ich oben ja bereits geschrieben. Und deine Leistung habe ich auch in keiner Weise kleingeredet damit. Du weist selber das du mehr als gut Fisch fängst. 
Das errinert mich ein bisschen an Glavoc der wurde auch behandelt wie ein Troll obwohl er eigentlich recht hatte bezüglich Handleine usw. 
Dafür aber Leuten die nach ner Ferienkombo für 2 Wochen Barracudaspinnen fragen ne 700€ Rute und ne 500€ Rolle empfehlen..
Fischbilder gibts wenn ich was anderes als Barracudad fange. Die lass ich alle schwimmen ergo kein Foto. Kann denen kulinarisch nicht viel abgewinnen.
Ich bin erstmal raus hier.
Gruss


----------



## Salt (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse das jeder hier mal seinen Standpunkt klar macht#6

Schwanzvergleich brauchen wir wirklich nicht und verstecken braucht sich hier auch niemand. Wir sind alle nur Gäste da unten, da zählt jeder Fisch, egal wie er gefangen wurde.
Mal läuft es besser und manchmal halt nicht.

Ich selbst denke auch manchmal "jetzt mit dem Boot raus...." kenne das ja auch aus Norwegen. Aber für mich persönlich hat es einen ungeheuren Reiz durch diese kargen Landschaften zu wander, einen Spot zu suchen und dann zwischen weiß schäumende Wasser in den Klippen zu stehen. Wenn dann noch was beißt ist es perfekt!
Auch wenn man natürlich immer große Erwartungen vor einem Urlaub hat.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaaa salt ich als Schisser muss keine Abseilaktionen machen  Aber Landangeln hat wirklich auch seinen Reiz! 

Broki du interpretierst jetzt vielleicht auch zu viel hinein. Ich bin kein Neider. Ich gönne anderen alle ihre Fische und habe nicht den Anspruch daran besser als andere zu sein. Ich seh das nicht als Competition, ich hab Spaß am Angeln und an den Fischen die wir fangen.

Ich fange schon mehr als genug


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@salt#6 hab die gleiche Meinung. Top.

Ja man sollte die Post's auch so lesen wie sie geschrieben wurden und weniger hinein interpretieren, bzw. versuchen zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen - da steht nichts|supergri.

Fand das hier immer gut als Erfahrungsaustausch, hat mir selber schon einiges gebracht. Köder, Techniken, Hotspots, Rigs etc.
Und Bilder machen das ganze interessanter und veranschaulicher. Habs mir auch angeeignet. Habe sonst kaum Bilder gemacht. Die Jungs hier wollen das aber.

Und warum nicht auch mal mit dem tackle übers Ziel hinausschießen? Gebrochene Ruten, versagte Bremsen, verlorene Fische. Im laufe der Zeit haben hier alle deutlich *deutlich* nachgebessert. (Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal).
Man kann dann seine persönliche Schmerzgrenze immer noch anpassen.

Also dann weiter mit konstruktiven Berichten und Post's und Bildern. Freu mich drauf#h

VG Kay


----------



## hans albers (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> für mich persönlich hat es einen ungeheuren Reiz durch diese kargen  Landschaften zu wander, einen Spot zu suchen und dann zwischen weiß  schäumende Wasser in den Klippen zu stehen. Wenn dann noch was beißt ist  es perfekt!



gut ausgedrückt...


oft geht man auch als schneider wieder heim
dat iss halt so beim angeln , und gehört einfach dazu.

verstehe manche "norwegen" angler da nicht, 
die of nur "angeln bis der arzt kommt ", 
bzw. "filets ohne ende"
und vergessen, dabei auch mal abzuschalten...


----------



## leucate (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus nach langer suche nach Berichten übers Angeln im Mittelmeer bin ich hier fündig geworden.
Habe jetzt so weit mitgelesen aber ehrlich auch die eine oder andere Seite übersprungen.
Ich Angle hauptsächlich in Südfrankreich in der gegend um Leucate.
Dort gehe ich zudem Hauptsächlich auf Seche (Sephia).
Und Brassen. Aber auch calmare verachte ich nicht.
So zum Thema Seche:
Am besten verwendet ihr die Squits von DTD. das ist ein Kroatischer Hersteller der die absolut fängingsten Köder für Gliederfüssler Herstellt ( meine Meinung)
ANbei ein Bild eines meiner Köder.
Zur Handhabung ihr benutzt am besten eine lange leichte Rute mit einer sehr sensiblen Spitze.
Da merkt man sofort wenn ein Seche dran ist.
Ich wende verschiedene Techniken an.
DIe Häufigste ist die das ich auswerfe den Jig kurz absinken lasse und lagsam einhole. DIese Technik ist am Tag die erfolgreichste.
In der Dämmerung egal ob Morgens oder Abends einfach den Jig in geringer Tiefe ablassen und und leicht Tanzen lassen nicht zu wild und schon lockt das die Seche raus die sind gut in ihren Höhlen versteckt. Un dwenn sie da sind kommen sie raus. Und beobachten erst den Jig um ihn dann zu packen. das ist der moment ihn mit einem leichten Zug mit dem Hackenkranz zu Hacken. Jetzt mit einem Kesche rraushohlen ACHTUNG der Spritz gerne mal seine Tinte. Dann ab in einen Eimer und weiter gehts. Zum Abtöten gibt es zwei möglichkeiten die meisten Franzosen lassen ihn einfach in einem Eimer ersticken. Ich drehe ihm aber lieber den Kopf um also einmal am Kopf und einmal am Hinterleib gepackt un kurz gedreht. Ich finde es einfach hammer wenn der Sephia kommt vor dem Köder schwebt und mit seinen grossen Augen ihn beobachtet. Da muss man schon mit etwas gefühl den Jig vor ihm bewegen, da bei zu heftiger oder zu Aggresiver bewegung er sich verzieht. auf der anderen Seit egibt es auch welche die bei falschen anschlag nicht abhauhen sondern imme rnoch da bleiben und man das gefühl hat der wartet der köder muss doch wieder auftauchen. 
Zum Anderen Fisch eich auch auf Doraden, verschiedene Brassen etc. Auch fange ich Taschenkrebse etc. ALLES WAS ICH SELBER ESSE. Ich bin ein absolute rgegner von Catch and release. Anbei ein paar Bilder. Wenn euch Ihr wollt kann ich euch noch mehr von meinen Meererlebnissen schreiben. Und sorry für die schlechten Bilder aber meine Handy cam hat genau am ersten Tag von den 3 Wochen Urlaub einen schaden abbekommen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht. Herzlichwillkommen hier.
Gibts noch Infos zum Revier. Man sieht hauptsächlich Sand. Ich denke aber du fischt eher an den rocks.

Vg


----------



## leucate (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus also wenn ich FAUL bin gehe ich von meiner Terrasse zum Wasser, (siehe Bild das ist mein Blick von der Terrasse) und fang da so ziemlich alles was schmeckt. Ok die Calmare da war ich mit dem Boot draussen. aber die Seche fang ich alle da an den Steinen. Ebenso Taschenkrebse da gehe ich wenn es dunkel ist mit Sardine die 2bis 3 Tage in der Tupperdose "gereift ist" und auf einen Drilling gezogen wurde (Stücke davon)
mit einer kleinen Rute und einem Kescher los Kopflampe und dann wird der Krebs mit der Sardine in eine gute Position gelockt und mit dem Kescher gefangen. am besten ist es wenn der Krebs sich mit seiner Schwere an der Sardine festhält. Da kannst du ihn dann leichter schnappen. So im Schnitt haben die alle zwischen 25 und 30 cm Körpergrösse ohne Scheren und Beine. also so 2,5kilo aufwärts |supergri|supergri Wenn ich was grosses will gehe ich mit dem Boot raus da gibt es Amberjack und Dentex etc. aber da ich nur fange was ich esse und dort in meiner Ferienwohnung keine Gefriertruhe habe höhre ich nach einem Fisch auf da er zu schade zum Wegwerfen iszt UND vom CATCH AND RELEASE bin ich ein absoluter gegner!!!!!!!!!!:r
Das machen inmeinen Augen nur Menschen die keinen Respekt vor der Schöpfung haben. Aber am liebsten gehe ich eben auch mit der kleinen Rute in meinem Marina auf Dorade, Brass Rouge, Barben und am Strand Petermänchen ich liebe diesen Fisch, sein festes leckeres Fleich ist ein genuss. Ich schneide ihm noch anm Hacken den Vorderbau weg so sind die Bruststacheln ebenso wie die Vorderen Rücken Stacheln entfernt die ja Giftig sind. Auch mag ich ganz gerne den Knurhahn, leider habe ich dieses jahr nur kleine gefangen. Aber dazu kann ich ja später mal noch mehr schreiben.


----------



## Swordfisher (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Interessant. Schöne Fänge, keine Frage. 

Aber dieses rücksichtslos alles totkloppen ist nicht meines. 

Frage: ich hab in Kroatien einen fetten Schwertfisch gefangen, 150 Pfund. Weil diese Art sehr selten ist, habe ich ihn releast. 

Habe ich keinen Respekt vor der Schöpfung?

Überdenk mal deine Haltung, wenn alle so wie du alles totschlagen würden, wären die Bestände noch mieser als sie es eh schon sind.

LG


----------



## leucate (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Interessant. Schöne Fänge, keine Frage.
> 
> Aber dieses rücksichtslos alles totkloppen ist nicht meines.
> 
> ...


Also da ich ja nur das fange was ich Esse gehe ich schon mal gar nicht auf Schwertfisch und ähnliche. Das ist schonmal ein riesen Unterschied. ich gehe auf das was ich Essen kann und wenn ein Fisch untermaßig oder schonzeit hat geht er natürlich wieder zurück. (z.B. Meeräschen unter 30cm sind ein NOGO) In Frankreich gibt es zudem strenge Gesetze was das angeht. Und Die Fische auf die ich gehe gibt es zumindest in dieser Region noch reichlich. Finde es eben ******** wenn das einer nur just for Fun macht. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Es ist eventuell auch etwas überspitzt von mir Formuliert aber ich habe Kollegen die zum Ebro fahren um Welse zufangen und dann lassen sie die wieder frei und das nicht nur mit einem sonder was geht und das muss doch echt nicht sein oder? Und die Hochseefischerei Industrie für Touris finde ich extrem schlimm da zahlen die 1000€ oder so um einen Merlin etc zufangen das der wie Elephanten oder andere Großtiere bedroht ist juckt da kenen. daher finde ich das eben naja vergessen wir es


----------



## hans albers (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin

interessante bilder aus frankreich...
danke für die infos.(wo liegt leucate??)

mal ne frage :
von der "seche" werden nur die "tuben"  zubereitet zum essen
(teil hinter dem kopf).. oder  ??
(vorher kochen??)

bei tintenfischen auch arme, bzw. bei kleinen im ganzen.??

ist halt immer etwas verwirrend: sepia,krake,calmar.. etc.


ich denke mal, lecuate fischt für seinen bedarf zum essen,
welches jedoch nichts mit massen/ alles totschlagen 
angeln zu tun hat..
nach einer guten portion fürs abend essen
/bzw. fürn grill kann man ja auch aufhören...



ob man nun speziell auf gefährdete arten big game oder 
hochseeangeln betreiben sollte ist ne andere frage.
(ich finde , nein, aber das ist meine persönliche meinung.
verstehe nicht , wie jemand heutzutage noch auf zb. hai-angeln aus ist.)


----------



## leucate (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus also von der Sephia (französisch seche) wird alles gegessen. Am besten nach dem fangen die Schale raus und die innereien. die Tintenbeutel bei bedarf aufheben ( für die Reismatsche:q oder auch für schwarze Nudeln etc)
Danach lege ich sie über nacht in süsswasser in den Kühlschrank dann läst sich die Haut ganz leicht abziehen. das hat mir ein Französischer Freund so beigebracht.
Gegessen wird alles am liebsten mach ich sie in der Pfanne in Olivenöl mit viel Knoblauch und ein paar spritzer Zitrone.
Salz Pfeffer fertig.
Zr erklärung also Sephia sind zehnarmig und haben eine Kalkschulp die den Calmare im normal fall fehlt. Krake ist der mit dem Sackartigen Kopf und den ausgeprägten Armen mit den Saugnäpfen die man so kennt.
Auf dem einen  Bild ist  Sephia und auf dem einem im Eimer auch Calmare das sind die hellen. der auf dem letzten ist ebenfalls ein Sephia


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich teile deine Meinung schon, nur soviel entnehmen wie man verwerten kann.
Das ist mittlerweile sogar bei den einheimischen sportfischern so.
Ein sinnvolles releasen sollte aber schon in Betracht gezogen werden, dies ist für den Fortbestand wichtig.
Wir sind hier sportfischern und wissen schon, wie wir uns verhalten mûssen.
Es angelt hier keiner auf Hai. Der einzigste der durch Zufall gefangen wurde durfte auch wieder schwimmen. Released!!!

Ich entnehme noch nicht mal soviel wie ich essen kann muss dann meist zukaufen


----------



## hans albers (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke für die tips mit der seche...

dann meinte ich mit den "tuben"
das hinterteil vom calmar..
(kenne ich allerdings nur vom boot aus zu beangeln)



> Der einzigste der durch Zufall gefangen wurde durfte auch wieder schwimmen. Released!!!



yap, das war ein zufallsfang, der wieder schwimmen durfte.
sogar auch vom ufer gefangen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Willkommen an Board.
Das mit dem releasen ist ein Thema für den Stammtisch, nicht für meinen Thread


----------



## leucate (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Willkommen an Board.
> Das mit dem releasen ist ein Thema für den Stammtisch, nicht für meinen Thread


Hab ich schon abgehakt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ich entnehme noch nicht mal soviel wie ich essen kann muss dann meist zukaufen



Gibs doch zu du fängst nur nicht genug!!! :q:q:q 

So hatte jetzt erst Zeit mir mal deine Fotos und Berichte genau anzuschauen leucate, schöne Fänge. Glückwunsch dazu. Ich fische auch sehr gerne auf Kopffüßler, finde sie sehr lecker und die Fischerei sehr kurzweilig. Tatsächlich auch eine der aussichstreichsten Methoden von Land. 
DTD macht sehr gute Köder, aber mein bester ist einer von Yozuri. Tut sich aber denke ich nicht allzu viel! 
Du fischst garnicht so weit weg von mir, grad mal 50km nördlich


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute bin etwas müde geworden des Berichte Schreibens. Hab aber schon wieder was neues erlebt und will das auch mit euch teilen! 

Hemos cambiado del barco! 

Wir sind gewissermaßen nun gesprungen und haben den Schritt gewagt und uns ein neues Boot gekauft. 
Geworden ist es eine Seafox 216CC Pro Series von 2007 mit 200 PS Suzuki Außenborder.
Nach einigen Verhandlungen, bei denen wir noch ein paar schöne Extras rauschschlagen konnten war das Boot nun letzte Woche abholbereit in Holland bei der Firma boatland NL . 
Freitag mittag sind wir rüber gefahren um das Boot über Nacht dann nach Spanien zu überführen. 

Eine aufregende und spannende Sache. Sicher aber auch die anstrengenste Reise die ich je gemacht habe! Da wir das fette Teil mit keinem unserer Autos ziehen können, haben wir uns Rolf als Unterstützung dazu geholt. Er hat außerdem sehr viel Anhängererfahrung #6
Für die 250km nach Meppel haben wir schon 4h gebraucht. Stau Stau Stau, dann noch von der Polizei auf Herz und Nieren geprüft worden. Naja trotz 45min nach Ladenschluss ankommen wartet der Chef noch auf uns. 

Boot rangehangen, Rest bezahlt. Bisschen bla bla und dann ging es los. 




1500km. Durch die Nacht, mit über 2t Gewicht hinten dran. Alle 250km tanken. In Frankreich an jeder Mautstelle den PReis korrigieren lassen. Ausprobiert was ESP so macht und dass es verdammt gut ist das zu haben! 








Wir schaffen es nach rund 17 Stunden gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Kranen









Haben dann am Samstag direkt noch eine kurze Probefahrt gemacht. Das Boot ist der Hammer, ein Traum der in Erfüllung geht :l

Sonntag und Montag stand ausprobieren an!


----------



## Snakesfreak (2. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb Dario! 

Hoffe ihr habt viel Spaß mit dem Boot und immer ein paar handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel! ;-)


----------



## vision81 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr geil !!!! Da wird einiges möglich .... Petri ;-)


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot. 
Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus.
Da seit ihr jetzt vor allem deutlich sicherer unterwegs. Bei der Höhe kann das schon ne Welle vertragen. Na dann auf in neue Fanggründe, die ihr ja jetzt erreichen könnt.
Vg Kay

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mett (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schönes Boot !
Bin gespannt was nun für Fänge folgen #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs :vik:


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schick! Da kann man also in Zukunft noch mehr Fänge erwarten! Petri!


----------



## Aal-bert (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch,  gute Wahl, :m Konsolenboot  ist ein super Angelboot, rundum begehbar und wenig Wind Angriffsfläche, macht sich beim abdriften bemerkbar.
Habe auch eins und bin super zufrieden damit.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Da kann man also in Zukunft noch mehr Fänge erwarten! Petri!



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fische das sonderlich interessiert worauf das andere Ende der Leine fest ist, aber ich geb mein bestes :m:m:m

Ja also ich hab auch schon auf Schlauchbooten und Kabinenbooten gefischt und finde eine CC einfach am praktischsten!


----------



## daci7 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fische das sonderlich interessiert worauf das andere Ende der Leine fest ist, aber ich geb mein bestes :m:m:m
> [...]


Klaro - aber erstens fährt man glaub ich öfter und zweitens weiter raus wenn man denn so 'nen coolen Schlitten hat 
Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt!
Dieses Jahr bin ich (dank neuem Nachwuchs) zum ersten mal seit langem nicht in ESP. Hoffentlich dann im nächsten Jahr, wenn ich ein wenig Elternzeit nehme :g


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Klaro - aber erstens fährt man glaub ich öfter und zweitens weiter raus wenn man denn so 'nen coolen Schlitten hat
> Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt!
> Dieses Jahr bin ich (dank neuem Nachwuchs) zum ersten mal seit langem nicht in ESP. Hoffentlich dann im nächsten Jahr, wenn ich ein wenig Elternzeit nehme :g



Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs |schild-g

Also ob wir jetzt häufiger fahren sei mal dahin gestellt :m Wir fahren ja schon immer ziemlich oft. Aber es ist einfach so eine enorme Zeitersparnis zu den Spots, dass wir tatsächlich dann mehr reale Fishingzeit haben. Und auch ein paar bessere Spots anzufahren sind. Hab z.B. einen Spot zu dem ich immer richtig weit und lange fahren musste mit meinem alten Boot, das wird in Zukunft häufiger möglich sein! 

Wo bist du denn immer?


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also am Sonntag waren wir dann ja auch direkt darauf aus den ersten Fisch zu fangen. Mein Papa hatte ja die Befürchtung, dass wir vielleicht auf einmal vom neuen Boot nix mehr fangen. Den Hennes hatten wir auch noch nicht draufgeklebt. 
Wir waren auf Kalmare aus, am Vortag hatte Felipe von Land aus 5 Stück gefangen. Das wäre eine gute Vorraussetzung für Dentex. Doch irgendwie waren wir weder früh genug draußen noch wollte irgendwas beißen. Bei Felipe an Land tat sich den morgen auch nix. Bliebe nur morgens Popping, dann Jigging oder wenn wir was sehen, anwerfen! 
Beim Poppern zeigte sich kein Fisch, doch ich konnte mit dem idealen Stand vorne auf dem Boot gefühlt doppelt so weit werfen! 
Ich hab dann meinen Papa im Hafen rausgeworfen und er hat unseren Freund von zuhause abgeholt, der erstmal ausschlafen musste wegen der anstrengenden Fahrt. Ich nutzte also die Wartezeit und Jigge ein bisschen an der Molenspitze. Kein Topspot, aber hier steht oft Fisch und es werden manchmal von Land Cudas oder sogar Bonitos erwischt. 
Beim zweiten Wurf beißt dann, wo ich allein auf dem Boot bin der erste Fisch. Ich hole einen schönen 700gr Drachenkopf hoch, muss erstmal den Kescher rausfluddeln, aber schlussendlich bringe ich den Giftfisch sicher ins Boot. Toll! Ein super Speisefisch und auch eine schöne Größe! Der erste Fisch ist schonmal gefangen! 





Garnicht so einfach so ein Selfie zu machen. Fisch soll ja nicht im eigenen Gesicht hängen, aber muss auch ganz drauf sein :q

Wir sehen den Tag noch einzelne Thunfische und auch richtig dicke einmal in unserer Bucht springen. Sonst geht aber nicht weiter was. Machen auch nicht so lange. Der Vortag steckt noch in den Knochen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am zweiten Tag sind wir zwar etwas schneller. Aber ich wär trotzdem noch eher auf dem Wasser geworden. Nach einem verlorenen Kalmar kommt dann aber ein richtig schönes Gerät an Bord. Hinten in den Livebaittank rein, Klasse sowas zu haben. Aber der ist eigentlich zu groß zum Livebaiten. Nicht dass sowas nicht funktionieren würde, aber man riskiert auch einen fetten Kalmar. 
Es folgen dann noch 2 Sepien und 2 weitere Kalmare. Eigentlich beide Kalmare schön groß, aber der kleinere ist ziemlich ideal zum Livebaiten. 
Ich habe noch eine neue Methode auszuprobieren, ohne Stahlvorfach mit verschiebbarem Vorderhaken. Ein Probefisch steht noch aus! 
Wir sausen wie der Wind zu einem unserer Spots zum Livebaiten und montieren den kleinsten Kalmar. Es gilt jetzt erstmal das ganze neu auszutesten. Was uns dabei sehr zu gute kommt, es ist hier so flach wie ich es ein ganzes Jahr nicht hatte! Null Wind null Welle. Das neue Boot ist viel schneller im Standgas, da darf ich immer nur sehr kurz Gas geben. Doch es klappt eigentlich ganz gut. 
Irgendwann dann der erste Biss. Dentici? Irgendwie ohne Kopfschläge, aber was soll es denn sonst sein. Fisch scheint nicht schlecht.
Ich kann nicht abstreiten, dass ich dann etwas enttäuscht war als da am Haken ein riesiges Petermännchen hing. Das größte was ich je gesehen habe! Das hat sich doch tatsächlich unseren Kalmar reingezogen, doch die Tube haben wir noch behalten. Das ist fein. 




Das Tier hat fast 900gr, das daneben sind 1,5L Flaschen. War also schon ein echter Klopper. 

Dann muss jetzt eben ein fetter Kalmar dran. 
Der ist schon schön groß, aber ich will noch einen Dentex erwischen und riskiere ihn. Man läuft natürlich Gefahr, dass man ihn an den Felsen hängt oder er einfach von einem Fisch geklaut wird. Die Spanier würden das nicht machen, dafür wäre ihnen der Kalmar zu wertvoll. Aber den 8kg Denton haben wir auch auf so einen Klopper gefangen. An einem anderen Spot in ca 50m Tiefe (hatte das Echo noch nicht montiert) folgt dann wieder ein Biss! Und diesmal ist es unverkennbar ein Dentex! Mein Papa pumpt ihn aus der Tiefe hoch während ich filme und keschere. Die Freude ist groß, als ein schöner Dentex auftaucht. Kein Riese, und ein Invalide noch dazu! Aber egal, endlich mal wieder ein Dentex für meinen Papa. Der hatte das ganze Jahr noch keinen gefangen, die haben alle bei mir gebissen! 




Der Fisch wurde vor einiger Zeit offensichtlich mal angegriffen. Ihm fehlt die halbe Rückenflosse und auf der anderen Seite war eine fette Narbe. Ist aber schon länger her gewesen, war alles verheilt. Wer weiß was dem zu schaffen gemacht hat? Hai? Thun? Zackenbarsch? Makaber, er hatte die Verletzung überstanden und dann wurd ihm ein Kalmar zum Verhängnis! 
Ich hoffe mal er schmeckt noch. Eine Schande aber konnte es nicht frisch ausprobieren. Hatten schon was vorbereitet für den Abend.

So enden wir diesen Tag mit einem fetten Kalmar, 2 Sepien, 1 0,9kg Aranya und einem 1,75kg Dentex Invaliden. Fahren dann noch ein Bisschen Trank und Speis kaufen und gönnen uns ein Picknick in einer schönen Bucht mit Bier, Wurst, Brot und Käse. Klasse! So muss es sein. 
Die Alhambra ist auf jeden Fall genauso fängig wie Elena!


----------



## daci7 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri!
Ich bin immer in Andalusien - Ecke Torre del Mar, da mein Alter da eine Bude hat. Das Angeln beschränkt sich bei mir allerdings auf leichte Brandungsangelei auf Brassen, Doraden usw - für den Grill eben


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Petri!
> Ich bin immer in Andalusien - Ecke Torre del Mar, da mein Alter da eine Bude hat. Das Angeln beschränkt sich bei mir allerdings auf leichte Brandungsangelei auf Brassen, Doraden usw - für den Grill eben



Auch was feines. Doraden das hab ich für mich noch nicht entdeckt. Wobei das vom Boot auch richtig gut gehen kann, Dieter machts vor.


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch von mir erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Böötchen.
Das nenn ich mal ein upgrade.
Erweitert natürlich die Möglichkeiten enorm.
Fischen geht doch auch gut los. #6


----------



## hans albers (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

tolle bilder...

petri auch zu dem drachenkopf von
der mole...

(die schmecken sehr gut, auch in ner bouilabaisse)

das peter männchen ist ja wirklich nen klopper!


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo danke. Drachenkopf ist in der Tat ein Top Speisefisch. Hatte schonmal einmal einen von rund einem kilo.  Total lecker. Wobei Bouillabaise macht man bei uns als Spanier natürlich nicht, wenn dann wohl eine Zarzuela. Aber hab den letzten im Ofen gemacht und das wird mit diesem auch passieren. Eine Schande, dass ich nix frisch essen konnte aber das ging einfach nicht auch noch. 

Habe nun das letzte Video für dieses Jahr fertig geschnitten. El invalido denton
Da könnt ihr euch das Boot nochmal in Action ansehen. Fangen tut es super. Abwarten wie es nach Weihnachten wird, wenn auch der Hennes aufgeklebt ist!


----------



## leucate (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sauber ein schönes Boot.

wie du schon sagtest bist du ja nicht so weit weg.
Mal schauen wenn ich im Frühjahr wieder unten binn und du solltest auch da sein komm ich mal vorbei:m
Bin auch gerade auf der suche nach dem richtigen Boot aber bei mir soll es ein etwas mehr auf die Familie zugeschnitten sein kein reines Angelboot ( ihr kennt es ja Frau und so|bla
WIe teuer ist bei euch da ein Liegeplatz?
Hab mir heute noch ein paar squid jigs von duel gegönnt:vik:
hat einer ne jig Rute zu der er mir raten kann?
Hab zwar schon welche in der Auswahl aber ich profitiere doch ganz gerne von Erfahrungen anderer. ( warum selber sinnlos Lehrgeld zahlen)

GRuß leucate


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja ist jetzt nicht so ,dass man mit dem Boot keinen Familienausflug machen kann. 

Liegeplatz bei uns ohne Connections ##

Rute für was für Jigs?

In Empuriabrava ist jedes Jahr um Ostern eine größere Gebrauchtbootmesse


----------



## Aal-bert (7. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein CC Boot ist auch Familientauglich, im vorderen Bereich kann man bei Bedarf eine große Liegefläche machen zum Sonnen, und hinten gibt es genug Sitzplätze.
Ich musste auch an Familie denken, und ein CC Boot war die beste Entscheidung. :vik:
Angeln, Sonnen, Wasserski, oder einfach an der Küste entlang.


----------



## Aal-bert (7. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo scorp10n77

Boot mit Köder Behälter ist schon fein,  habe ich leider nicht.
Aber ein Filetiertisch kann ich dir noch empfehlen, nicht zum filetieren sondern zum anködern, Fische kleinschneiden und so weiter.
DIe gibt es auch zum einstecken in die Rutenhalter. Muß ja nich gleich sein, Weihnachten, Geburtstag.


Gruß
Albert


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du ich bin ehrlich, mir gefällt diese Fischerei mit Sardinen anfüttern nicht sonderlich. Das mach ich nur wenn nix anderes geht oder es besonders erfolgversprechend ist. Und dann kann ich mir auch erstmal 60kg Sardinen von dem Geld kaufen und sie wie bisher in einem Eimer kleinschneiden :q


----------



## Aal-bert (7. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist OK. nach dem ich das Video angeschaut habe und du auf der Glasplatte angeködert hast.
Gibst auch günstiger.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hat doch super geklappt dort anzuködern, oder? 

Nichts für ungut, aber da gibts echt wichtigere Dinge für die ich mein Geld ausgeben kann. Und mal ehrlich, das ist nach dem Bootskauf auch nicht mehr reichlich vorhanden #t


----------



## hans albers (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> das ist nach dem Bootskauf auch nicht mehr reichlich vorhanden



|rolleyes


----------



## anskaar (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Rolfer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage? Wer war schon mal mi Fisherman Angelreisen(Reinbek)Zum Angeln in Kroatien und zu welcher Jahreszeit.Ich war Anfang Sept.2015 dort und habe den größten Reinfall in 35 Angeljahren erlebt.Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten Rolfer



Ich fahre nächstes Jahr. Mache 1x Big Game und fahre sonst mit einem der Charterboote raus. Hast du schlecht gefangen?


----------



## Franzi111 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo ich bins wieder, 
Ich bin jetzt aus meinem Urlaub zurück und wollte euch mal mitteilen wie es gelaufen ist... 
Ich startete gleich mit der Fliegenrute und fing auf Anhieb hornhechte, sie waren überall, zwar relativ kleine Exemplare aber trotzdem haben sie großen Spaß gemacht. 
Gegen Abend versuchte ich mein Glück auf bastardmakrelen die im unterwasserscheinwerfer erschienen. Es waren alle sehr kleine Exemplare und keine biss. Nach langem Versuch biss dann doch eine mittelgroße die dann auf Anhieb als barrakuda Köder hinhalten musste. Ich fing einen mittelgroßen barrakuda und das war es dann auch für den Abend. 
Am nächsten Tag ging ich spinnfischen. Ich fing ein 3 kleine bonitos wovon ich einen mitnahm weil er zu stark verletzt war.. eine kleine palometa und ein winziger amberjack war auch drinnen. Am Abend fing ich dann noch einen mittelgroßen Blaubarsch. 
Gleich in der früh ging es dann mit sardine ins tiefere Wasser wo ich einen conger und katzenhaie fangen konnte. Auch biss ein kuhnasenrochen. Alle Fische durften an diesem Tag wieder schwimmen. 
Am letzten Tag sah ich vor antibes ein riesiges workup von yellowfins ich raste hin und bereits beim ersten wurf in das sprudelnde wasser hatte ich einen bis auf einen black minnow. 
Leider schlitze der Fisch nach einigen Minuten aus und der Rest des Schwarms war auch verschwunden....
Angehängt findet ihr noch Bilder 
Liebe Grüße franz


----------



## Franzi111 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier noch der Rest der Bilder


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@franzi,
Glückwunsch, ordentliche Palette die du dir da zusammen geangelt hast. Respekt!
Meinst du wirklich yellofin, gibt es die im Mittelmeer?

VG Kay


----------



## Franzi111 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja sie sind in einem riesigen Schwarm ständig gesprungen. Ich habe die selben auf den Seychellen gefangen. Man konnte däutlich die verlängerten beiden gelben flossen sehen. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Franzi111 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hatte noch vergessen ein paar hornhechte anzuhängen die den Haken geschluckt haben. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo warst du den unterwegs mit deinem Boot?
In welcher Region?


----------



## Franzi111 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich war in villefranche, Antibes, Cap ferrat und Cannes unterwegs. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## loete1970 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Coole Fänge, Respekt. Wir waren in den Herbstferien u.a. auch einen Tag in Villefranche, allerdings nicht zum angeln. Dort haben 2 mit Harpune auf Kalamare gefischt und hatten eine gute Quote.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt keine Yellowfin Tuna im Mittelmeer. Das waren Bluefins. 100%
Black Minnow Richtig montiert? Sonst keine Chance. 

Warum nimmst du die Hornhechte nicht als Köder her. Soll so ziemlich das beste sein was man kriegen kann. Ein Jammer dass ich sie bei uns nie fange #q


----------



## Franzi111 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, 
Es war unfassbar schwer die hornhechte am Leben zu halten. Habe versucht mit hornhecht zu schleppen nicht mal ein biss... Ich habe gelesen das yellowfins auch im mittelmeer vorkommen auch waren in dem örtlichen big game Geschäft tonnenweise Bilder von Gefangenen. Ich gebe dir recht das die Mehrheit der Thunfische die ich bisher gesehen und gefangen haben eindeutig bluefins waren aber diese konnte man deutlich identifizieren. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder von mediterranen Gelbflossen... 

Ich sag da nix mehr zu |sagnix


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Neben Ebrofangnews erreichten mich jetzt ganz ganz unschöne Nachrichten.

Die Policia Local, Forestals und Guardia Civil treiben sind gerade höchst aktiv.
Und zwar gegen jegliche Angler zwischen Cadaques und Llanca. Und das ohne gesetzliche Grundlage? Was ist jetzt los? 

Ich versuche mir über Albert, einen befreundeten Polizisten, Infos zu beschaffen. Doch bisher ist er auch noch an nichts rangekommen. Die Polizei sagt, sie vollstrecke vorhandenes Gesetz, auf der ofiziellen Seite der Parkverwaltung steht aber das man dort Fischen darf. Ich wurde selbst schon vor einem halben Jahr dort kontrolliert von der Generalitat und es war alles ok. 

#t|kopfkrat#c


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dass es neue Verbote geben wird ist doch klar.
Ich betätige mich mal als Prophet und sage euch : es wird nicht nur Spanien treffen und nicht nur uns Angler .
Immer mehr Regeln ,Verbote und Einschränkungen unserer Freiräume .So tickt zur Zeit die (bürokratische) Welt.
Vielleicht weiß die guardia civil ja schon etwas von neuen Vorschriften die uns noch unbekannt sind .Allerdings schon etwas ungewöhnlich ,dass man neue Regeln anwendet bevor diese veröffentlicht werden.Pech für die Betroffenen.
Aber wundert euch das wirklich ?....


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also wir sind am rätseln. Es ging anscheinend bisher nur um Angeln von Land. Das ergibt auch evtl noch Sinn. Erklärt aber nicht die Gesten des Polizisten Albert gegenüber. Naja abwarten was das gibt. 

Von Land hätte es evtl sogar Berechtigung. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht aus! 

Ich mein das mit den Gesetzen ist ja klar und meinetwegen auch ok. Aber ich sehe nicht ein mir die Fischerei verbieten zu lassen während es noch Haufenweise Langleinenleger, Stellnetz und Schleppnetzfischer gibt. |uhoh:


----------



## Jose (13. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Policia Local, Forestals und Guardia Civil treiben gerade massivst ihr Unwesen.
> Und zwar gegen jegliche Angler zwischen Cadaques und Llanca. Und das ohne gesetzliche Grundlage? Was ist jetzt los? ...


ich sag mal so: du weißt nichts, niemand weiß was aber: "treiben ihr unwesen"...

bedenk mal die wortwahl, in anderen zusammenhängen hör ich schon wieder den ruf nach der "generalität".

bin auf konkretes gespannt


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Verstehe jetzt nicht was du meinst Jose? 

Wollte damit nur sagen, dass sie dieses Wochenende Schwerpunktmäßig kontrolliert haben.

Wieso sollte ich nach der Generalitat rufen? Die sind da mit Sicherheit sowieso involviert gewesen.


----------



## Jose (13. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Verstehe jetzt nicht was du meinst Jose?
> 
> Wollte damit nur sagen, dass sie dieses Wochenende Schwerpunktmäßig kontrolliert haben...



ist was anderes als "_Die Policia Local, Forestals und Guardia Civil treiben gerade massivst ihr Unwesen._"

und nix für ungut - stör mich nur an dem negativen geschmack OHNE dass hintergründe bekannt sind.

könnte ja auch so ne aktion sein, wie ich sie von der algarve kenne: mal eben versuchen ne tonne drogen abzufangen oder so..., z.b.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein es geht definitiv ums Angeln. Tut mir leid, dass ich mich darüber öffentlich verwundert habe.


----------



## leucate (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So heute ist sie endlich gekommen, meine neue SQUID Rute:q:k
Es ist eine 
*Shimano SEPHIA SSR S803M FW/SW Spinning*

  und Meeresrolle so jetzt muss es nur noch Weihnachten werden. Fahre kurzfristig für 2 Wochen wieder nach Leucate:vik:
OHNE Frau also ein reiner Angelurlaub.
Kann mir einer was zum Fischen in der Zeit sagen?
Gibt es da was man besonderst beachten sollte ( in Frankreich)


Gruß

Kurt


----------



## Jose (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Nein es geht definitiv ums Angeln. Tut mir leid, dass ich mich darüber öffentlich verwundert habe.




evtl. missverstanden, ging mir um die wortwahl.


gibt es denn schon näheres zu den verschärften aktivitäten der behörden?


----------



## Salt (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot Dario, feines Teil! Immer genug Wasser unter und genug Fisch im Schiff  #6
Sag Bescheid ab wann du Guidingtouren anbietest, dann mach ich mal bei dir Urlaub :q

Bei mir steht morgen früh die letzte kurze session auf Lanzarote an und dann geht's zurück in die Kälte.... Bericht folgt dann die Tage...


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß Kurt und freu mich auf den Bericht  Ist ja die Topzeit um auf seche zu fischen! 

Jose ich war vielleicht etwas harsch, weil ich mich da zu erst einmal drüber aufgeregt habe. Stell dir vor du kaufst ein Boot und paar Wochen später gibts so ein Theater. 
Also ich hab noch nicht wieder mit Albert gesprochen. Es ging ja anscheinend, was ich so weiß, nur gegen Landangler. Das ist auch tatsächlich an vielen Stellen verboten. Ist ja alles Naturschutzgebiet. Wobei die Stellen wo sie kontrolliert haben ... aber ich kenn ja keinen den es erwischt hat. 
Grund dafür soll / könnte sein ,dass es in diesem Jahr Waldbrände gegeben hat, die durch Lagerfeuer/ Grillen dabei ausgelöst wurden. Das ist natürlich strengstens verboten. Man hat das wohl etwas schludern lassen. 

Erklärt trotzdem nicht was der Polizist an Land meinem Kumpel auf dem Boot gestikulierend vermitteln wollte |uhoh: 

Bezeichnend ist jedenfalls: man führt diese Kontrollen im November durch. Das geht also rein gegen Einheimische. November und Januar/Februar sind bei uns die Tourismusärmsten Monate. Vermutlich hat die Polizei dann auch recht wenig zu tun. 

Danke salt, wünsche dir einen schönen Trip und Fischschleim an den Händen! Berichte können wir jetzt dringend gebrauchen, November ist ein schrecklich trüber Monat #q


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2HpiT7FT_k

Sotos Vasi hat mal wieder eine Granate gefangen. Einen Weißen Zackenbarsch, _Epinephelus aeneus_
Jemand von euch hat auch schonmal einen hier reingepostet. Ich meine, das war Salt.

Ein Träumchen. Würde ich auch gerne fangen. Aber ich weiß von keinem einzigen bei uns gefangenen dieser Art. Den scheint es nicht zu geben. 

Bei uns gibt es 3 große Zackenbarscharten. (Cap de Creus, Nordspanien) 
Den Braunen Zackenbarsch (Mero) _Epinephelus marginatus_ auf den mein Papa und ich ganz ganz scharf sind! 

Den Mero Denton _Epinephelus caninus_, deutschen Namen kenne ich nicht.  Dieser lebt recht tief, wird in ca 80-90m gefangen. 

Und dann noch den Wrackbarsch _Polyprion americanus_ der auch sehr tief wohnt. Die Teile werden richtig fett. 

In rund 3 Wochen werden wir dann wieder angreifen. Jetzt haben wir neue Möglichkeiten und ich denke noch ein bisschen bessere Ideen wie und vor allem wo wir "Operacion mero" zum Erfolg bringen können. Man was für eine Vorfreude ich auf den Tag habe, an dem ich den braunen Fisch nach oben kommen sehe. Hoffentlich klappt es bald!


----------



## Snakesfreak (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Drücke euch die Daumen das es klappt!

Jetzt mit dem neuen Boot seit ihr auf jeden Fall besser aufgestellt 

Bin schon gespannt auf die neuen Berichte!


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das neue Boot wird sicherlich ein Faktor sein. Vor allem bezüglich neuer Stellen, die es noch zu entdecken gilt. Und der Livebaittank ist natürlich ideal für sowas. 
Aber besonders, haben wir eine Ecke gefunden wo es felsig ist, man aber noch gut fischen kann und es anscheinend auch Zackenbarsche gibt. Schließlich haben wir einen dort verloren. Da wollen wir es vermehrt probieren.

Wer es noch nicht gemacht hat kann es sich schwer vorstellen. Aber auf Felsgrund mit viel Struktur, wo ja gerne Fisch steht, ist es echt schwierig zu Fischen!


----------



## Snakesfreak (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Darauf war meine Aussage bezogen 

Ich habe zwar diese Erfahrung mit dem Untergrund vom Boot noch nicht im Meer gemacht, kann es mir aber gut vorstellen...


----------



## Salt (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

:m:mSchönes Teil....ich glaub davon hab ich schonmal einen gehabt...aber im Fischbrut-Format #c

Ich drück die Daumen das es bald mit dem Grouper bei dir klappt Dario:m

Hab von meinen Einheimischen gehört das immernoch recht viele Mahis da sind, beißen aber nicht auf Kunstköder....


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also es ist tatsächlich viel schwieriger als man sich das vorstellt wenn man es bei youtube sieht. Da gehört viel mehr dazu als nur nen Kalmar runter zu hängen.
Da mussten wir auch manches erst mal feststellen. Sahen uns mit vielen Problemen konfrontiert, die es zu lösen galt und das wird mit Sicherheit auch in Zukunft so sein. Aber das hat seinen Reiz. 

JA salt, genau den meinte ich. Danke. Mahi Mahi im Dezember, bei uns undenkbar. Vielleicht mal ein Adventswochenende Malta einschieben? Jetzt müssten sie doch größer sein! 

Hier mal noch ein wirklich geiles Video von meinem Revier. Wer es sich angucken mag https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSIS8XkpX5k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

absolut OT:
ich freu mich sehr über euren trööt, jede menge infos und völlig AB-untypisch: keine arbeit für den Mod.

bisschen falsch kommts mir schon rüber: bin seit 2004 nicht mehr 'zuhause' gewesen, eindeutig mein fehler.
macht mir freude hier zu lesen #6

OT off...


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na das freut uns doch! Momentan ist hier ja auch net viel los! 

Wird mal wieder Zeit für dich! Ein paar Wölfe von dir würden sich hier sicher gut zeigen lassen #c


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ...Wird mal wieder Zeit für dich! Ein paar Wölfe von dir würden sich hier sicher gut zeigen lassen #c




oh ja, zu 'meiner zeit", 94-96, da angelte ich als newbie wie die alten, also blei, sardine und das alles mit der gelben raus (mein profilbild, ne 540er sportex), erfolgreich aber nach heutigem wissen 'unchic'. wenn ich damals das gewusst hätte, was ich z. b. und besonders hier gelernt habe, nämlich spinnen auf...,
sei es robalo, sei es anchova, sei es was auch immer.
es war halt zu früh.
war trotzdem toll, abends an den alten männern auf der parada-bank vorbei und die frage aller frage "apanhaste?" ( und, gefangen?)  mit "sim" zu beantworten. waren pargos, mureas usw.

aber es fehlte die leichte geschmeidigkeit des spinnfischens vom strand, fehlte einfach die eleganz. ok., ist hier im trööt nicht so die nummer, für sehnsucht reichts mehr als genug. #6


----------



## Salt (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leider hab ich meinen Urlaub schon komplett ausgereizt für dies Jahr....also keine Advents-Puki für mich.
....aber "viel" heißt auch nur,  sie sehen fast jeden Tag eine springen aber beißen wollen sie nicht, machen nur "funny jumps"

Kennt ihr eigentlich den Unterschied im Verhalten der Mahis, je nach dem wie sie springen?
Wenn sie auf der Seite landen oder wie eine Forelle aus dem Wasser springen beißen sie nicht, dann spielen sie nur.
Wenn sie aber schnell nach vorne springen wie Delfine in der Bugwell zB. dann jagen sie und beißen fast immer


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja ob Chic oder nicht, Jose, ich denke es ist die fängigere Methode. 
Die elegante Uferspinnerei praktiziere ich ja schon. Und ist sicherlich auch enorm elegant, wenn ich wie eine Gazelle von Fels zu Fels hüpfe. Nur ich fang einfach keinen Wolf :c

Also um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich Llampugas bis auf dieses Jahr im September überhaupt noch nie gesehen. 
Den einen Tag mit Benny sind sie auch gesprungen. Aber wie kann ich dir nicht sagen. Auf Sardinen haben sie ja gebissen wie blöd, das Boot mit Kunstködern neben uns hat durchgehend geschneidert |kopfkrat

Kann aber das noch erweitern mit dem Springen wie Delfine. Das hatte ich auch einmal, wo eine ganze Gruppe so rausgesprungen ist, weil sie von einer fetten Palometta gejagt wurden. Da hat dann eben diese gebissen, hing nur leider nicht #q


----------



## Salt (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt,  wenn sie selbst gejagt werden springen sie auch so....beißen dann natürlich nicht.

Probier mal öfter die Flussmündung, grade jetzt im Winter, dann kommt auch der Wolf :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ist bekannt. Aber ist nie der Fokus drauf und um zum Fluvia oder Muga zu kommen ist schon immer eine Strecke mit dem Auto. Also in wie fern es dann tatsächlich klappt ist immer so eine Sache. Aber meinen ersten Wolf zu fangen, da hätte ich nix gegen |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe mir, wie letztes Jahr schon, die Mühe gemacht und einen 20minütigen Film mit den schönsten Fischen und Angelmomenten aus dem letzten Jahr zusammenzuschneiden. 
War wieder außergewöhnlich gut, sehr gut gefangen und sehr schönes Filmmaterial. 

Meine persönlichen Highlight sicherlich der 8kg Dentex und die Topwater-Palomettas. In diesem Jahr war ich vor allem auch mit Poppern sehr erfolgreich unterwegs. 
Bzgl Dentex lange nicht so gut wie letztes Jahr, doch der Klopper macht das wieder gut UND ich hoffe es kommt noch was gegen Ende des Jahres. 

Wenn ihr mal ein halbes Stündchen habt, guckt euch den Film mal an. 

2016 - Angeln im Mittelmeer

Jetzt mit neuem Boot (das ist am Ende auch nochmal ein bisschen gezeigt) werden wir dann für 2017 nochmal klar Operacion mero angreifen und hoffentlich endlich Erfolg verbuchen!!!

Euch allen einen schönen 3. Advent!


----------



## Mett (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung #6

Danke dafür #r


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung #6
> 
> Danke dafür #r



Freut mich wenn es gefällt, danke. Steckt auch viel Arbeit drin #6


----------



## Strumbi (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,
grad dein Video angeschaut.  Da  vergisst man
glatt die tristen Wintertage.  Klasse Drills.  
Bin begeistert........
An Pfingsten treibts mich wieder auch in diese
schöne Ecke. 
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Astreines Video und wunderschöne Fische!


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

schöne fänge. bisschen nervig die selbst-performance der fänger und ziemlich peinlich das kauderwelsch bis hin zu "bellissimo".

irgendwie prollig - in meiner wohl altbackenen sicht.

aber schöne fänge


ps: evtl. passt hier F. W. Bernsteins spruch: "Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche / waren früher selber welche"


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jose, das finde ich natürlich schade, dass ich dir mit diesem bellissimo Video die späten Stunden nicht versüßen konnte. 
Warum du das schreibst, versteh ich zwar nicht, aber du bist ja ein ganz netter, von daher geht das in Ordnung


----------



## broki (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> schöne fänge. bisschen nervig die selbst-performance der fänger und ziemlich peinlich das kauderwelsch bis hin zu "bellissimo".
> 
> irgendwie prollig - in meiner wohl altbackenen sicht.
> 
> ...






Hahahaha 

Lass doch Scorp seine "selbst-Performance" in "seinem" Thread..


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|kopfkrat hm ;+ warum kommt denn hier schlechte laune auf?

es ist nicht einfach im mediterranen was ans Band zu kriegen, ich denke jeder Fisch zählt.

Schlecht Wetter kein Fang in Sichtweite#d - o.k. dann posten wir doch alle mal unsere alten Fänge#h

@ Broki schön dass du wieder on bist#h.

ich fange mal an|rolleyes


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*





Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wechsel dann mal in den malle tröt


----------



## Salt (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gute Idee Kay #6
Da bin ich dabei...hab ja auch noch ein paar Highlights die schon länger her sind und die ich hier im Thread nicht gezeigt hab...


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Fische. Ich beneide sowieso stets jeden um jeden Wolf, einfach ein Tier, das mir noch fehlt und , das ich verdammt gerne mal ans Band bekommen möchte. Aber Kay hat ja alle Manics weggekauft.... 

Richtig fette Serviola AJ vom Ufer aus. Gejiggt nehme ich an? Sicherlich ein guter Drill gewesen, Palometta wohl ebenso. Palos habe ich ja nun schon so manche gehabt, Serviolas leider erst eine einzige, nichtmal eine große. 






Es gibt an dem Spot, wo ich die topwater-Palos hatte wohl auch Serviolas / AJs die dort auf Popper einsteigen. Leider war mir das nicht vergönnt, oder es war eine bei den verlorenen dabei. Ein andern mal! 

Habe übrigens mal als Kind einen Amberjack am Strand gefunden, der hatte 1,40m oder so. War damals mehr wie meine Armspannweite!


----------



## glavoc (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Fänge! Petri an die Fänger!
Dario beglückwünsche ich zu diesem neuen, tollen Boot. Wow, sehr schick!
Auch ein schönes Video mit dem Jahresfangzusammenschnitt. Jose, gönn` doch den beiden ihre Begeisterung . Freue mich auf jeden Fall jetzt schön auf das näxte Video vom Hennesclan  .
Superschöne Jacks vom Ufer Salt!! Petri! Hatte ja auch schon den einen oder anderen, jedoch laaange nicht in dieser Größe - Nice !

Bei mir wird es dieses Jahr nix mehr...vor März/April komm ich leider nicht mehr runter 

Allen "neuen" hier im Thread ein herzliches Willkommen und dicke Petris!

lg


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Jose, das finde ich natürlich schade, dass ich dir mit diesem bellissimo Video die späten Stunden nicht versüßen konnte.
> Warum du das schreibst, versteh ich zwar nicht, aber du bist ja ein ganz netter, von daher geht das in Ordnung



nein, hast meine stunden versüßt. sind schöne fänge.

aber bitte hab nachsicht mit einem, der mit überbordendem "high five" so seine probleme hat und auch eine leidenschaft für sprache hat - und dem sich der magen kräuselt bei heftigem kauderwelsch. beispiel gefällig? das bellisimo ist eben italienisch, nicht so wild, ihr sprecht ja auch deutsch. aber nen rekord mit "recordo" zu bejubeln, naja, ist weder italienisch noch katalan noch spanisch, ist eingespanischtes deutsch. 
hab das video paar mal gesehen, ohne ton find ich es richtig toll. 


und bitte, das ist meine meinung zum video, nicht zu eurem angeln.
mach weiter, und danke für "nett".


ps: sind aber auch nur anmerkungen eines irrelevanten älteren herren, der schon viel zu lange kein meerwasser geschmeckt hat |rolleyes


----------



## Salt (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaaaa....lang lang ists her...den AJ natürlich gejiggt. Der fight war eins der beeindruckendesten Erlebnisse die ich bis heute hatte, da steckt richtig Power drin!

Der Palo natürlich ganz stilecht auf Topwater


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also bei salt sollte ich mal in die schule gehen.
Toll Fängt.
Die anderen dürfen sich auch beteiligen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da würde ich wohl mitkommen die Schulbank drücken


----------



## Salt (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gegen Reisekostenübernahme jederzeit gerne Jungs


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> nein, hast meine stunden versüßt. sind schöne fänge.
> 
> aber bitte hab nachsicht mit einem, der mit überbordendem "high five" so seine probleme hat und auch eine leidenschaft für sprache hat - und dem sich der magen kräuselt bei heftigem kauderwelsch. beispiel gefällig? das bellisimo ist eben italienisch, nicht so wild, ihr sprecht ja auch deutsch. aber nen rekord mit "recordo" zu bejubeln, naja, ist weder italienisch noch katalan noch spanisch, ist eingespanischtes deutsch.
> hab das video paar mal gesehen, ohne ton find ich es richtig toll.
> ...



Das mit dem bellissimo ist schon so richtig. Und natürlich ist es italienisch, aber lange nicht das einzige ital. , dass du in meinen Videos findest. 
Aber erklären werd ich das jetzt nicht. 

Eigentlich wollte ich nur abschließend noch dazu sagen, dass das für mich kein Problem ist, wenn du dich damit nicht identifizieren kannst. Ich werde sicherlich nichts daran ändern, denn die Videos sind schon authentisch. Ich denke, wer die Fischerei kennt, der weiß, dass man sich auch mal überbordend freuen darf. Der Recordo, das ist tatsächlich kauderwelsch. Mach ich mir aber keine Gedanken zu, wenn ich gerade den dicksten Dentex vom Cap gefangen habe :vik: 

In dem Sinne bitte ich jetzt einfach mal darum, dass sich jetzt keiner mehr dazu äußert und wir Kays Idee mit den Fängen verfolgen. 

----------------------------

Salt ich könnte sogar tatsächlich Boot, Revier und 3 Betten zur Verfügung stellen :m 
Du müsstest aber für die Wölfe garantieren |uhoh:

@glavoc Wenn du solange nicht da bist, dann knacken die Wobas vielleicht endlich die 2kg #6 
Das Boot ist wirklich klasse und freu mich auch schon darauf, wieder darauf zu fischen. Es stehen noch einige Sachen an, Rutenhalter anbringen , 2. Batterie einbauen, Ladegerät usw. , evtl einen Downrigger kaufen, Echolot montieren und das wichtigste: *den Hennes drankleben*

Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal eine Jigging-Session mit Jürgen machen. Die AJs sind ja Winterfische und lassen sich glaub ich mit Kenntnis der Spots dort sogar recht gut fangen, wenn man die Phase erwischt.


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich glaube, da müsste ich vorher aber nochmal shoppen gehen um mit euch mitzuhalten! 
Aber so ein gemeinschaftliches Boardiangeln fände ich echt cool! Grade für mich als Neuling im Salzigen gibt es da bestimmt viel zu lernen 

Ich mach auch wohl den Küchendienst auf dem Tripp


----------



## Mett (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp
Da wird man echt neidisch, neus Boot, Schlafplätze für Gäste, einfach ein Traum ... der irgendwann auch mal bei mir in Erfüllung gehen MUSS :l

@Salt
Das sind ja mal ordentliche Größen #6

Dieses Jahr wird es warscheinlich keinen Ausflug ans Meer im Winter geben, oder wenn sehr sehr spontan.

Aber hier ein paar Bilder von Fang im Anfang 2016.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na weiter so schöne postings. danke |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @scorp
> Da wird man echt neidisch, neus Boot, Schlafplätze für Gäste, einfach ein Traum ... der irgendwann auch mal bei mir in Erfüllung gehen MUSS :l



Da habe ich tatsächlich wahnsinniges Glück. Ist mir auch nur möglich, weil meine Eltern eben damals ins kalte Wasser gesprungen sind und gekauft haben, als das lange noch nicht so normal und sicher war, wie es das jetzt ist. Die Preise bei uns sind mittlerweile durch die Decke, aber verkaufen käme um Himmels Willen niemals in Frage! :vik:


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei den tollen Fängen bekommt man schon wieder  Fernweh!


----------



## Fidde (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Filmchen, da steckt viel Arbeit drin. Danke!
Scorp, Du willst Wölfe? Evtl. sollten wir mal ins Geschäft kommen. Mein Boot, meine Betten und mein Guiding (Atlantik) gegen Dein Boot, Deine Betten und Dein Guiding :k:q|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fidde schrieb:


> Schöne Filmchen, da steckt viel Arbeit drin. Danke!
> Scorp, Du willst Wölfe? Evtl. sollten wir mal ins Geschäft kommen. Mein Boot, meine Betten und mein Guiding (Atlantik) gegen Dein Boot, Deine Betten und Dein Guiding :k:q|wavey:



Das stimmt allerdings. Das Video besteht aus 60+ Einzelsequenzen |supergri 

Jaaa ich denke in deinem Revier geht was Wölfe betrifft sicher auch einiges! Denke mal, mehr als bei mir. Aber der erste Wolf muss ein Mittelmeerwolf sein. Bei Dieter vor der Haustüre!


----------



## Salt (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Idee mit dem Boarditreffen bei Dario find ich garnich mal so schlecht....müsste nur schauen, wie ich das Urlaubsmäßig alles auf die reihe kriege...

Wir können ja tauschen Dario, ich garantiere dir den Wolf und du mir einen 50kg+ Tuna :q


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann hat der Wolf aber bitte auch garantierte 5kg!


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hätte noch genug Urlaub nächstes Jahr ;-)


----------



## Fidde (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings. Das Video besteht aus 60+ Einzelsequenzen |supergri
> 
> Jaaa ich denke in deinem Revier geht was Wölfe betrifft sicher auch einiges! Denke mal, mehr als bei mir. Aber der erste Wolf muss ein Mittelmeerwolf sein. Bei Dieter vor der Haustüre!




Hahaha, das kann ich gut nachvollziehen, dass der erste einer Spezies aus dem eigenen Revier kommen muss, wenn er dort vorkommt #6

Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob in meinem Revier mehr mit Wölfen geht. Es ist halt die Spezies, der ich mich verschrieben habe. Es sieht dann immer ganz einfach aus |bigeyes. Adere verzweifeln aber |evil:


----------



## Mett (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Boarditreffen bei Dario find ich garnich mal so schlecht....müsste nur schauen, wie ich das Urlaubsmäßig alles auf die reihe kriege...
> 
> Wir können ja tauschen Dario, ich garantiere dir den Wolf und du mir einen 50kg+ Tuna :q




Sowas wäre natürlich der ultimative Erfahrungsaustausch und man würde sich endlich mal persönlich kennenlernen. 
Hier im Board sind es ja im Mittelmeer Trööt eh zumeist die gleichen Verdächtigen :g


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fidde schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob in meinem Revier mehr mit Wölfen geht. Es ist halt die Spezies, der ich mich verschrieben habe. Es sieht dann immer ganz einfach aus |bigeyes. Andere verzweifeln aber |evil:



Ja das kann natürlich auch gut sein. Wobei ich denke, dass man im Atlantik nochmal andere Vorraussetzungen hat. Sicherlich trotzdem auch da kein Selbstläufer. Wahrscheinlich bei dir mit Wolf wie bei mir mit Dentex. 

Ich werd mein bestes geben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Boarditreffen bei Dario find ich garnich mal so schlecht....müsste nur schauen, wie ich das Urlaubsmäßig alles auf die reihe kriege...



Darf ich denn auch noch mitreden #x Bei mir siehts nämlich sowieso fürs nächste Jahr ziemlich schwierig aus. Viele Praktika und so.


----------



## Mett (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp

 ÜBERFALL  stehen schon die ersten vor deiner Türe 

Also ich finde das ja wie gesagt eine gute Idee aber spontan wird das ganz sicher nichts, sofern ich mich da überhaupt anschliessen darf.
Außerdem würde ich davon absehen dich da zu belagern sondern eher eine Unterkunft suchen.

Wie gesagt finde die Idee gut aber mit viel Vorlaufzeit ist bei sowas sicher zu rechnen, so easy ist es ja dann auch nicht Urlaub einzuplanen, Anreise, "Segen der Frau/Familie etc.
Aber nach wie vor eine gute Idee :vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ist echt ein Überfall hier  

Ich find die Idee ja auch ganz interessant. Ist ja eine ganz nette Truppe hier und insbesondere beim Spinnfischen wäre das für mich sicher sehr aufschlussreich. 

Aber Leute die ich nicht kenne, in die Wohnung meiner Eltern einzuladen und mit denen Urlaub zu machen wird auch nicht passieren. Boot fahren und sowas ist ne andere Nummer  

Man kann das ja mal irgendwann angreifen, aber das kommende Jahr habe ich außer im März nix sicher. Es läuft wahrscheinlich auf August hinaus, nicht die Zeit die ich empfehlen würde...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Boarditreffen wäre bestimmt lustig.

Urlaub für nächstes Jahr bereits verplant|uhoh:.
Also das wäre was auf lange Sicht.

Selbst verständlich nicht auf Kosten von Dario.
Da müsste man was anderes organisieren.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Sowas wäre natürlich der ultimative Erfahrungsaustausch und man würde sich endlich mal persönlich kennenlernen.
> Hier im Board sind es ja im Mittelmeer Trööt eh zumeist die gleichen Verdächtigen :g



Hallo Mett, ja die Idee ist gut. Falls man hier weiter macht wären natürlich auch etwas Private Infos nett. Für mich hast du hier leider noch kein Gesicht, wäre was für die Profilseite, nur als Tip, keine Kritik.
Liebe Grüße Kay


----------



## Salt (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin zusammen 

Also wie schon angedeutet, bei mir ist das nächste Jahr auch schon ziehmlich ausgeplant. Wenn, dann eher 2018....
Die ganze Sache hat ja ne gute Eigendynamik entwickelt und vielleicht sollte man das wirklich mal ernsthaft in Angriff nehmen, dann aber auch richtig durchdacht.

Tja Dario, da kannst mal sehen, was dabei raus kommt wenn man Boot & Betten anbietet:q:q:q
Das sowas aber, wenn überhaupt, nur zustande kommt wenn man sich schon länger kennt sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein 

Da ja zumindest der ein oder andere hier in der näheren Umgebung bei dir gefischt hat müsste man schauen wie es da mit Unterkünften aussieht.
Ich hätte im Prinzip auch kein Problem etwas in meiner Ecke zu organisieren aber leider sind die Spots meist sehr klein und inzwischen sehr gut besucht....und ich müsste vor allem erstmal mit meinen Einheimischen abklären, was die davon halten. Die Szene dort ist schon sehr speziell was die Konkurrenzsituation angeht.


----------



## glavoc (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



			
				Salt;4607746
Ich hätte im Prinzip auch kein Problem etwas in meiner Ecke zu organisieren aber leider sind die Spots meist sehr klein und inzwischen sehr gut besucht....und ich müsste vor allem erstmal mit meinen Einheimischen abklären schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau so schauts auch bei mir aus. Kommt mir bekannt vor. Als Uferangler gilt es genau diese kleinen Stellen zu finden/erarbeiten. Am besten hat man sich auch noch für den *richtigen* Spot zu den *jeweiligen* Bedinungen ausgesucht (Wind, Strömung (Unter-Oberströmung), Jahreszeit, Futterfische usw). Dazu weite, anstrengende und teils gefährliche Uferwanderungen (die alten Wege sind mittlerweile vollkommen zugewachsen und damit unpassierbar). (Glaube sogar, dass ich da niemanden hinnehmen würde wollen - am Ende bleibt es dann an dir hängen wenn was passiert & nicht jeder ist eine kleine dalmatienische Kletterziege bzw. ist solche Ufer von Kindesbeinen an gewohnt...
> Bei uns ist auch die Szene sehr speziell^^- am liebsten sagen die dort unten GAR NIX:m Haha ...  & wenn weisste nich, ob er es ernst meint oder dich auf eine falsche Fährte setzt :q
> 
> Und die ältere Generation (65-90) ist noch mehr "hardcore" - am besten gar nicht erst irgendwie auf`s Fischen ansprechen
> ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also mit Spots ist das bei uns nicht so problematisch. Die Spanier mit denen ich bisher beim Angeln Kontakt hatte sind alle samt sehr offen und freundlich. Man ist eigentlich immer mehr auf gegenseitigen Erfahrungsaustausch aus. Ok, ich kenne auch Spots, die man unter Verschluss halten soll. Und ebenso hab ich selber so einen Spot #6

Ich bin nur nicht so ein versierter Spinnfischer, d.h. kenne ich die Spots vielleicht auch garnicht. 

Die Idee an sich finde ich lustig. Da hätte ich auch Spaß dran. 2017 aber schwierig. August würde ich (bei mir) nicht empfehlen. September oder Oktober wären ideal. 

Aber ich kann nicht jetzt schon für 2018 planen. Das ist an der Uni, zumindest an meiner, leider nicht immer alles so einfach....... 

Am Donnerstag gehts erstmal los für mich


----------



## glavoc (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"Am Donnerstag gehts erstmal los für mich" ..
ja sehr schön, dazu noch dieses Prachtboot ! Freue mich für dich & deinen Vater und wünsche gutes Wetter, viel Fisch und eine gute Reise!!!
Viel Spaß!
& lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke glavoc! Unsere Posts vorhin haben sich überschnitten, weil ich beim schreiben unterbrochen wurde. 

Ich glaube alleine alle Spots zu entdecken wäre schon was für mehr als ein Anglerleben! 

Ich kenne auch einige Wobaspots für wenns windig ist, und da kommt mir die dalmatische Kletterziege auch passend vor. Da ist Angeln aber mal sowas von Sport. Nach der Tour war ich bisher immer total im Arsch. :q 
Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder aus unverwendeten Filmen geschnitten um mal ein paar dieser Spots zu zeigen. 























Das sind auch Spots wo man einige Meter an Wassertiefe erreichen kann. Denke 15m sind an den meisten Spots drin. Bei dem Selfie, da unten habe ich schon Thune in locker flockiger Wurfweite rauben gesehen.


----------



## Salt (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaa...das schaut alles schon ganz gut aus#6
Und wenn Tunas bis auf Wurfweite ran kommen geht dort auch alles andere.
Auf Malta ist es halt so, das sich die Angelei auf Pelagics auf 6-7 spots beschränkt....und da rennt inzwischen gefühlt die halbe Insel hin!
Dafür geht Barra fast überall...


----------



## glavoc (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow, schöne Spots und tolle Bilder! Sehr nice!! Sowas finde ich bei meiner Insel nur an 2,3 Stellen und ich muß dann leider KOMPLETT am Ufer zum Spot entlang & wieder zurück  ... da ja die Wege mit Macchia  zugewuchert sind). Bei uns herrscht scharfkantiges Kalkgestein mit durch Sturmwellen geformter "Sika" (scharfe, klingenförmige Struktur) vor.
Kostet auch Schuhwerk, weshalb ich die schon "fertigen" Schuhe am scharfen dalmatinischem Fels endgültig dabei verschrotte...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaa...das schaut alles schon ganz gut aus#6

Aber auch nicht ungefährlich, Foto2


----------



## glavoc (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Aber auch nicht ungefährlich, Foto 2



Standard^^ :q:m:vik:

|wavey:


----------



## Snakesfreak (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Beineide euch um solche Spots... 
hoffe nächstes Jahr ein Auto auf der Insel zu haben um etwas mobiler zu sein, oder zumindest ein Fahrrad


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also es gibt schon teilweise einen Weg dem man folgen kann, aber man muss schon sehr weit noch laufen zu den Spots. Da gibt es auch einfacher zu erreichende Spots. Gefährlich sicherlich schon, man sollte kein unnötiges Risiko eingehen. Habe es auch noch nicht gehabt, dass wir mal einen größeren Fisch da rausholen mussten. Bisher waren das nur Obladas, Sargos und ein Hornhecht. Mein Papa hat am Spot von Bild 2 einen kleinen Wolf mal verloren, da war ich aber nicht dabei. Spot 2 ist auch am weitesten Weg und am schwierigsten hin zu kommen. Es geht im allgemeinen sehr viel rauf und runter immer und das macht es so anstrengend. Außerdem das Stehen auf ungeradem, wackeligem Terrain wird irgendwann anstrengend. Spitze Felsen sind da an manchen Ecken auch richtig heftig, stürzen sollte man nicht!!! 

Die Pelagics sind auch nicht wirklich das Ziel für mich beim Spinnfischen. Das sind dann eher Barracudas, Wolfsbarsch und Dentex evtl. 
Problem bei uns ist auch, wenn die Bonitos z.B. da sind, dann sind wir mit dem Boot unterwegs und nicht da an den Felsen zum Fischen. So ist das in der Topzeit (Herbst) eben immer. Wer ein Boot hat, der braucht auch nicht unbedingt Pelagische Fische vom Land fangen :vik: 
Wobei einen Bonitospot hab ich in 5min von meiner Haustüre zu Fuß. 
Llampukis gibts bei uns nichtmal jedes Jahr und wenn dann nur August/September. 
Ach und glavoc: das sind allesamt Wolfsbarschspots, wo Freunde von mir auch schon gute gefangen haben. Aber da sind auch richtige Brummer dabei gewesen. 5kg+


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wer des Spanischen mächtig ist : eine meiner Meinung nach ganz interessante Darstellung zum Spinnfischen auf große Wolfsbarsche. 

http://pescadenton.blogspot.de/2011/11/claves-para-pescar-grandes-lubinas-en.html 

Sind 3 Teile, zwar schon was älter, aber sicher immer noch aktuell.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja schön. Habe mir die anderen Berichte zum Teil auch angesehen.
Interessant waren die locations.

Und aufgepasst? Der Patchinko war auch mit am Start.
Na Dario da du ja jetzt am Donnerstag runter fährst|kopfkrat
Ist ne Top Zeit für Wolfsbarsch und neue Baits hast du auch, sollte wohl was möglich sein.
Drücke dir die Daumen.

Musst nur noch die 4m Wellenhöhe|bigeyes durchlassen.
Danach sollte das Wasser auch schön eingetrübt sein.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ja schön. Habe mir die anderen Berichte zum Teil auch angesehen.
> Interessant waren die locations.
> 
> Und aufgepasst? Der Patchinko war auch mit am Start.
> ...



Der Patchinko sogar in meiner Farbe :m 

Winter ist die beste Zeit. Da sieht man die fetten Brummer auch teilweise in den Flüssen stehen! 

Glaub mir, ich hab zwar schon genug Baits, aber ja es sind nochmal einige mehr geworden. 

Der Llevante, auf den könnte ich verzichten. 4m Welle das ist schon echt enorm! Das wird ein übler Sturm, viel schlechtes Wetter. Die Trübung des Wassers ist die eine schlechte Sache. Hoffe es wird nicht so ewig dauern bis es aufklart. 
Die schlimmere Sache ist eine andere. Der Llevante drückt gewaltig Wasser in die Bucht und gleichzeitig bringt er immer Unmengen Regen. Dadurch kann der Wasserpegel schonmal um 50cm ansteigen und dann komm ich nicht mehr aus dem Hafen raus, weil ich unter einer niedrigen Brücke durch muss. Ich hoffe aber einfach mal, dass ich niedrig genug bin.

PS: Dieser Wolf hier ist an einem meiner Spots gefangen. Da bin ich mir sicher. Ich weiß auch, dass es da Wölfe gibt, nur ist das auch immer ne ganze Ecke zu fahren. http://pescadenton.blogspot.de/2012/01/winter-fishingme-encanta.html


----------



## glavoc (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja schaut so aus, dass der Wolfsbarsch diesen Winter ganz stark in Darios Zielfischfokus gerückt ist...und so wie ich ihn einschätze, wird es wenn schon einer von ihm gefangen wird, denn schon einer in der 70cm Variante  .
Drücke dir auf jeden Fall von hier aus der schwäbischen Provinz kräftig die Daumen!
Zumal hiermit wohl eine gute  "Schlechtwetter-hindert-mich-am-AJ-jiggen"/"Operation Mero"  Alternative bereitsteht....
Ja, dass an solchen Spots auch große Wölfe möglich sind, glaube ich dir gerne! Bei meinem kl. Eiland sind dagegen in den letzten bestimmt 20 Jahren keine Wölfe in solchen Größen weder gesehen noch gar gefangen worden. Leider! Für solche Brummer müßte ich aufs Festland oder an ganz andere Spots...der aussichtsreichste liegt ca. 300 km südlich^^ Letztendlich kann ich bei mir nur auf einen einsamen Riesen auf durchreise hoffen ^^ 
Sprich der 3 kg Wölf steht bei mir immer noch aus...

Packt euch auf jeden Fall ein teleskop Gaf mit ein! (lassen sich auch günstig selber herstellen aus schon benützten Malerrollen und Haltestab).

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich euch nun auch noch müde Arme (& müde Füße) vom Wölfespinnen^^
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA ist irgendwie auch so. Ich habe Blut geleckt, es wurmt mich , dass mir das bisher noch nicht gelungen ist. Und andere (wie du) fangen sie reihenweise!
Mir würde ja ein kleiner schon reichen. Für den Anfang. 

Der Grund dafür, dass ich das jetzt nochmal verstärkt probieren will ist, dass ich ja jetzt auch einige Erfolge beim Spinnfischen hatte. Also z.B. die drei Ufer-Dentex. 

Und mal ehrlich: das Hauptaugenmerk wird auf dem Livebaiten liegen. Aber was soll ich mir da vorher überlegen? Es hängt vor allem davon ab wie die Kalmare beißen und dann kann man weiter schauen. Außerdem glaube ich, dass es leichter ist einen Wolf zu fangen als einen Mero. Momentan beißen die Kalmare nicht gut. 

Haben immer nen Kescher dabei, sind ja zu zweit. Und am Strand braucht man den auch nicht.


----------



## glavoc (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich, dass es leichter ist einen Wolf zu fangen als einen Mero.
> 
> Da bin ich mir sogar ganz sicher!#6 Allein schon der Populationsgröße wegen...von Aquakulturflüchtenden mal ganz ab...
> 
> Haben immer nen Kescher dabei, sind ja zu zweit. Und am Strand braucht man den auch nicht.



Am Strand sicher nicht, da hast du recht! Aber an steilen Klippen, die auch noch scharfkantig und spitzig wie Nadeln sein können, würde ich auf jeden Fall eher ein Gaf mitnehmen. Habe mich bei meinem Post auf die oben gezeigten Bilder bezogen.

Das mit den Kalamaren ist leider bissle blöde    --> also doch Speedjigging mit dem Theos^^ 
Bisher habt ihr beide jedoch stets trotz schlechter Vorabinfos (Wetter, Stürme. fehlende Fischmeldungen) erstaunlich schöne und kapitale Fänge rausgezockt!
Irgendwie scheine ich ein bombenfesteres Vertrauen in eure Fähigkeiten zu haben 

lg#h
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dafür mache ich das zu selten, als dass ich mir dafür ein Gaff besorgen würde. Hab eh noch nie was gefangen, bin der festen Überzeugung, dass die beißen wenn man am unvorbereitetsten ist. Aber auf die Tour hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock, lange nicht gemacht !

Fanginfos hab ich momentan keine, hab nur einen Amigo der immer auf Kalmare geht. Jeden Tag, morgens und abends. Immer wenn es geht. Und der fängt momentan nicht so viel, muss aber nix heißen. Kann vom Boot ganz anders sein. 
Ich geh auch mal davon aus, dass wir dich nicht enttäuschen werden. Irgendwas geht immer. Winter ist da deutlich entspannter als z.B. Mai.


----------



## buddah (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir gehts in 10 Tagen wieder runter nach Alicante. Bis jetzt waren wir immer nur im Süßwasser unterwegs und haben dort Bass nachgestellt.
Diese mal geht's aber auf Wölfe.
Bin echt gespannt obs Fisch gibt.
Einige echt interessanten Spots hats nei uns ja


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



buddah schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts in 10 Tagen wieder runter nach Alicante. Bis jetzt waren wir immer nur im Süßwasser unterwegs und haben dort Bass nachgestellt.
> Diese mal geht's aber auf Wölfe.
> Bin echt gespannt obs Fisch gibt.
> Einige echt interessanten Spots hats nei uns ja



Da drücke ich dir die Daumen. Hoffentlich fangen wir beide Wölfe! 

Achso und an glavoc nochmal. 3kg Wolf, da gibts schon ein paar bei mir. Ich erinnere mich daran, dass vor einiger Zeit ich mal außen an der Hafenmole von unserer Marina einen Trupp aus 5 Wölfen gesehen habe, das waren die fettesten die ich je gesehen hab. Die Big Mama die vorne weg schwamm, hatte schon alleine so einen breiten Rücken, ein mega Brummer. Kann das schlechte schätzen wie schwer die wohl waren, aber sicher alle 5kg+ 
Da darf man natürlich nicht angeln, geben tuts die Brummer aber auch woanders. Aber mal ehrlich, so hoch liegen meine Erwartungen nicht. Ich wär ja fast schon mit einem Fehlbiss zufrieden #q#q#q:c:c:c


----------



## buddah (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Danke, dir auch ein dickes Petri.

Falls ihr den Blog von Henry Gilbey noch nicht kennt sollte ihr den euch unbedingt mal anschauen.
Ist zwar aus Irland aber Wölfe fangen kann er wie fast keiner!
Grad das fischen mit Gummiwürmern als Needlfischimitat find ich super spannend.


----------



## Mett (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Mett, ja die Idee ist gut. Falls man hier weiter macht wären natürlich auch etwas Private Infos nett. Für mich hast du hier leider noch kein Gesicht, wäre was für die Profilseite, nur als Tip, keine Kritik.
> Liebe Grüße Kay



Na klar, bin ich hier der Neuling und nicht "bekannt", auch wenn ich seit den 2 Jahren (oder sind es schon 3 ?), fast täglich lese und immer wieder meinen Senf dazu abgebe.
Aber ein wenig Privatsphäre schützen sollte man, egal wo im Internet, meiner Meinung nach immer. Ein Gesicht werdet ihr euch daher Anhand der Beiträge machen müssen (oder ihr fragt privates per PN).

Aber egal deswegen meinte ich ja auch das ich es niemanden zumuten würde jemanden wildfremden bei sich aufzunehmen. Würde ich auch keinem raten. Wenn man sich aber eine Unterkunft sucht und sich unter Tags trifft kann man sich noch immer kennen lernen und dann entscheidet sich schnell ob man sich "riechen" kann. 
Man macht sowas ja auch nicht auf 3 Wochen sondern ein paar Tage und sieht was daraus wird.
Lange Rede kuzer Sinn -> wenn sowas mal stattfinden sollte würde ich mich freuen dabei sein zu dürfen :m


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett.
Ok kannn ich mit umgehen.
(Finde ich zwar etwas übertrieben).
Freue mich weiterhin auf deine Postings.

Ja die Idee Boarditreffen fanden ja so einige gut.


----------



## Fidde (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin, bei Wölfen kann ich dann doch ein bisschen mitreden  , auch wenn es ein anderer Stamm ist.|kopfkrat
Ich kann natürlich nicht beurteilen, wie der Bestand an großen bei euch ist, aber wenn es kleine gibt, dann gibt es auch große. 
Die großen ticken nur anders und es ist nicht verwunderlich, dass jemand der gut kleine Wölfe fängt keinen großen erwischt. Wie sieht es denn bei euch im flachen mit Meeräschen aus? Große Einzelgänger schließen sich denen gerne an und nutzen die scheuen Meeräschen als "Aufpasser". Mit kräftigem Gerät drehen die einem dann aber nur eine Nase :m und mit feinem Gerät ist es gaaanz großes Kino.
Aber der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist wie immer: dranbleiben, dann klappt das schon!


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Na klar, bin ich hier der Neuling und nicht "bekannt", auch wenn ich seit den 2 Jahren (oder sind es schon 3 ?), fast täglich lese und immer wieder meinen Senf dazu abgebe.
> Aber ein wenig Privatsphäre schützen sollte man, egal wo im Internet, meiner Meinung nach immer. Ein Gesicht werdet ihr euch daher Anhand der Beiträge machen müssen (oder ihr fragt privates per PN).



Keiner behauptet, dass du hier Neuling bist. Ich für meinen Teil schätze deine Beiträge sehr. 

Inwieweit ein Name jetzt Privatsphäre ist sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich persönlich kann nicht wirklich nachvollziehen was du zu befürchten hättest. Ich hab das hier immer recht offen gehandhabt und daraus sind einige sehr wertvolle Kontakte für mich entstanden. Da gehören beide Seiten dazu. 

So viel dazu. 

@fidde Ich plane für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt große Wölfe. Das steht aber in dem Spanischen Artikel aber auch, dass er die großen eher an nicht so frequentierten Stellen fängt, wo es insgesamt weniger Wölfe gibt, aber die großen dem Befischungsdruck dahin ausweichen. Gleiches mit Farben, dass er noch nie eine Big Mama auf einen Sardinendekor z.B. gefangen hat und die aber mit Abstand am meisten fischt. Ob sies schon kennen? Halte den Wolf für einen schlauen Fisch.

Habe mir noch 3 Manics bestellt bei ebay. Es gab schönere Farben für 17€/pc. Hoffentlich enttäuscht er mich nicht, hab ihn ja noch nichtmal ausprobiert. 

Noch 2 Tage dann gehts los. Momentan stürmt es, aber es ist deutliche Besserung in Sicht! Werde jetzt mal noch Pep von jjpesca anschreiben was die Kalmare so machen.


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi, 
sehr schöne Disko hier. Freue mich auf den Erfahrungsaustausch! Also:



Fidde schrieb:


> Moin, bei Wölfen kann ich dann doch ein bisschen mitreden  , auch wenn es ein anderer Stamm ist.|kopfkrat
> Ich kann natürlich nicht beurteilen, wie der Bestand an großen bei euch ist, aber wenn es kleine gibt, dann gibt es auch große.
> 
> Ja sollte man eigentlich schon annehmen. Dennoch werden diese bei mir z.Bsp. an meinem Angelspot nicht in 3kg plus gefangen...von alten Fischern weiß ich jedoch, dass es einstmals welche in 5+kg Größen gab! Das ist allerdings schon lange, lange her! Die Fischer meinen, mit meinen Fängen kann ich mehr als zufrieden sein...größere sind schlichtweg nicht drin...
> ...



Habe hier in D`land einen Bekannten, dessen Bruder in der Bretange lebt (hängt mit den Fiiish Leuten ab) und dort sehr viel auf Wölfe spinnt und harpuniert. Dieser ist gebürtig aus Marseille und meint, es sind verschiedene paar Stiefel...

Finde hier den Infoaustausch sehr gut! Bitte nicht mißverstehen! Bin wirklich gespannt auf die Antworten!
Mein Standpunkt: Mensch kann immer nur das fangen, was auch da ist.

ganz lg
#h


----------



## Fidde (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was mich hier stört ist , dass sich jeder erstmal entschuldigt. Wenn sich jemand angepinkelt fühlt, kann er das ja kund tun.#c

glavoc, ich schreibe dir eine PN


----------



## Krallblei (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario die grossen sind auch da wo oft gefischt wird. Vor der Muga hat ein Spanier im Mai 2014 vor unseren Augen ein 4-5Kilo Monster erspinnt. Letztes Jahr einer mit Boot schleppend vor der Muga mit Handleine um die 6-8 Stück im 2 Kilobereich.Meiner letztes Jahr hatte knapp 2 Kilo. Und den den ich dieses Jahr beim spinnen erwischt hab hatte sicher mehr als 2 kg. Die Biester hocken  vor der Fluvia und Muga.

Es braucht einfach Zeit und viiiieeele Würfe.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

glavoc du darfst sie halt nicht alle so früh wegfangen 



Fidde schrieb:


> Was mich hier stört ist , dass sich jeder erstmal entschuldigt. Wenn sich jemand angepinkelt fühlt, kann er das ja kund tun.#c
> 
> glavoc, ich schreibe dir eine PN



Das tut mir natürlich aufrichtig leid! 


Benny ja ist bekannt. Ich muss aber leider erstmal ne ganze Ecke fahren bis ich da bin, du musst 100m gehen. 
Bei mir am Leuchtturm rum hab ich auch schon schöne gesehen und auch mal einen fetten als Nachläufer gehabt. 
Ich werd auf jeden Fall alles geben, aber wenn man mal ein Stündchen probieren will ist es auch schön zu Fuß loszugehen.


----------



## Fidde (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee, ist alles gut.#6

 Dario, früh aufstehen, dann kann sich eine Stunde richtig lohnen.


----------



## Fidde (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

2kg ist schön, aber groß ist anders  (Was diese Spezies betrifft)


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> glavoc du darfst sie halt nicht alle so früh wegfangen



Ja klar! Aber ich bin ja schl. nicht der einzige, der denen dort nachstellt^^ :q:m Und das mach ich ja nur die wenigen Wochen wo ich da bin..die anderen sind ständig oder zumindest an sehr vielen WE dort am "rauben"
Vermutlich liegt darin auch das Problem. Hoffe irgendwann einmal mit einem guten Freund + Auto und nur Spinnfischkombos an Bord, die Küste entlang Richtung Süden von Spot zu Spot abklappern zu dürfen... (Auf jeden Fall einer meiner Träume & träumen darf man ja noch). Dann mach ich auch einen so schönen, ausführlichen Bericht wie du oder die anderen hier im Faden. Mit richtigen Fotos (& keine Händyschnappschüsse) vielleicht sogar mit Video? - Versprochen!!!

lg & komm wieder wohlbehalten und glücklich im Januar zurück!
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA los glavoc, dann greif das Träumchen mal an! Den Film/ Bericht würde ich hier liebend gerne sehen!!!! 

2kg Wolf, das wär schon ein Träumle. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass die Fische über 10kg schwer werden können, tatsächlich noch nicht groß. Das sind dann aber enorm alte Fische.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Scorp: Hammer Video, man sieht die Mühe!




Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> ich denke jeder Fisch zählt.
> 
> Schlecht Wetter kein Fang in Sichtweite#d - o.k. dann posten wir doch alle mal unsere alten Fänge#h
> 
> ...


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch zwei Aquariumfische:


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri W-Lahn!! 
Sehr gute Idee von Dr.Spinn mit den alten Bildern. Sonst hätte ich jetzed nich deine schönen Fischbilder gesehen!! 
Sehr schön! Besonders Nr. 1 & 4 gefällt!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke,
klasse deine Bilder. Ein Mini-Mero, ein schöner Wolf und ein Uferalbacore? Respekt! 
Die Albacores gibts ja bei uns leider nicht #d


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mir gefällt der kleine Bursche von Bild 4, schöne Zeichnung 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So meine Freunde, ich verabschiede mich dann mal in den Urlaub. Morgen früh gehts los! Drückt uns die Daumen, ich werde dann im Januar berichten, was es eben zu berichten gibt! 

Ich wünsche euch allen eine besinnliche Weihnacht, geruhsame Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

Bis die Tage mal, lasse vielleicht dann zwischendurch mal was hören. Klagen über Wetter wie Dieter, oder am liebsten klasse Fangtage! 

Kay, hoffe die Manics enttäuschen mich nicht! 

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Darionello

Zum Abschluss und Anschluss an Wlahn noch meinen allerersten Barracuda (2012) :


----------



## Snakesfreak (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dario:

 viel spaß im Urlaub! Hoffe ihr habt mit dem Wetter glück und könnt ein paar Fische auf die Schuppen legen... Vielleicht ja auch einen Wolf?! 
 Bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt.

 @all:
 Wünsche euch allen auch frohe Weinachten und einen guten Rusch ins neue Jahr!
 Hoffe das im nächsten Jahr der Thread wieder mit vielen tollen Berichten und Fangbildern gespickt sein wird!


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> So meine Freunde, ich verabschiede mich dann mal in den Urlaub. Morgen früh gehts los! Drückt uns die Daumen, ich werde dann im Januar berichten, was es eben zu berichten gibt!
> 
> Ich wünsche euch allen eine besinnliche Weihnacht, geruhsame Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
> 
> ...



Gute Reise und Petri Heil Scorp! Dem Rest wünsche ich ebenfalls ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Mett (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wünsche auch allen schöne Feiertage !

@scorp
freue mich schon auf den ersten Bericht des Jahres und bin gepannt was da zu lesen sein wird #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Feliz navidad!

Meine Befürchtung mit dem hohen Wasserstand hat sich nicht bewahrheitet. Nein, stattdessen ist der Wasserpegel deutlich niedriger als sonst. 
Bewahrheitet hat sich aber leider das Problem mit dem trüben Wasser. Das Meer ist grün, Sichtweite niedrig. Beschissen zum Angeln, da machen wir uns nix vor.

Hennes ist nun aufgeklebt, Boot getauft und sogar eine kurze Aktivität von Bonitos oder ähnlichem haben wir gestern gesehen. Es ist auch viel Sardine da.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, möchte ne kurze Wolfsbarsch Diskussion starten.
@glavoc, ich zähle hier auf dich|supergri.

Wie sehen die Fangstellen aus, Wassertiefe, Beschaffenheit?

Ich habe die Wobas immer dort angetroffen wo es sandig war.
Sandstrand oder Felsige Abschnitte mit Sandflächen oder Rinnen mit Sand. Die Kontakte kamen auch immer über dem Sand.
Die Tiefen lagen so zwischen 0,3 - 1,5 Meter. Top waren die Tage wo es aufgrund der Stömung und der Tide eine auflandige Dünung gab (unabhängig vom Wind). Dann wenn das Wasser rollt und es auch eine Rückströmung hat.
Nur auflandiger Wind hat nichts gebracht.
In Hafen Nähe sind oft die Außenmole dicht zum Strand hin vielversprechend. Seltener der tiefe Bereich.
Größere einzelne trifft man aber schon auch außen oder am Molenkopf an.
Oder liege ich hier falsch? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## glavoc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin, moin

Dr.Spinn: "Hallo, möchte ne kurze Wolfsbarsch Diskussion starten.
@glavoc, ich zähle hier auf dich|supergri."

Ja schön! Freue mich jetzt schon über den Erfahrungsaustausch mit allen hier im Board#6

Wie sehen die Fangstellen aus, Wassertiefe, Beschaffenheit?

Meist relativ flach bei mir, teils mit Poseidonia 
bewachsen und oft langgestreckten Flachwasserzonen (Landzungen flacher Buchten die sich weit ins Meer hinausziehen). Am Grund finden sich felsige, mit algen bewachsener Grund mit dazwischen liegenden Geröll/Sandablagerungen. Also alle die leuchtendhellen Bereiche wenn ich mir Spots auf goooglemaps anschaue. Oft auch vom Menschen bewohnte Küstenabschnitte. 

Ich habe die Wobas immer dort angetroffen wo es sandig war.

Nun, echte natürliche Sandstrände sind in Kroatien Mangelware... wenn dann findet sich Sand im vorgelagertem Meeresgrund. Daher bin ich auch völlig ahnungslos, wie es sich mit echten Sandstränden verhält und wie dort auf Wölf gespinnt wird...denke hierzu wissen andere Boardies weit mehr und wirklich bescheid..ich kann nur für das "steinreiche"^^ Dalmatien was beitragen..;+

 Sandstrand oder Felsige Abschnitte mit Sandflächen oder Rinnen mit Sand. 

Eben! Bei mir sind es felsige Ufer (oft mit Felsrinnen, welche mit Geröll/Sand gefüllt sind).

Die Kontakte kamen auch immer über dem Sand.

Bei mir ist dafür zuwenig Sand vorhanden. Aber auf jeden Fall eher im flachem...lassen sich aber auch hin und wieder im tieferem Meer über Seegraswiesen erjiggen (CastingJig+AssistHook). Jedoch fange ich die große Mehrzahl im "flachem" bzw. auch über tieferen Spots, sofern diese Strömungskanten darstellen und da auch Futterfische stehen.
Daher sind Wölfe & Doraden mMn für Uferangler die hauptsächlichen Zielfische.

 Die Tiefen lagen so zwischen 0,3 - 1,5 Meter. 

Ja, auch bei mir! Wobei ich 0,10 - 2 m angegeben hätte^^

Top waren die Tage wo es aufgrund der Stömung und der Tide eine auflandige Dünung gab (unabhängig vom Wind).

Bei mir verläuft die Strömung parallel zum Ufer. Auflandiger Wind ist bei mir die "Bura". Die Bura ist kein guter "Fischfangwind" und ein fischen lohnt sich oft nicht wirklich.
Wichtiger als Tiden (bei uns eh sehr gering) finde ich die Uhrzeiten (da Wölfe sehr gerne morgends wie der Tag erwacht & abends vor der Dämmerung rauben). Sowie das vorhanden sein von Futterfischen. In meinem Fall die Ährenfische meist.

Dann wenn das Wasser rollt und es auch eine Rückströmung hat.

Hmm, fange aber auch gut bei Ententeich...wirklich besser/schlechter fange ich weder bei viel noch bei keine Wellen.

Nur auflandiger Wind hat nichts gebracht.

Wie oben geschrieben, bei "Bura" lohnt das fischen nicht. Also wie du schreibst!

In Hafen Nähe sind oft die Außenmole dicht zum Strand hin vielversprechend. 

Vor allem aber auch die Anlegestellen. Fähren, die regelmässig verkehren, wirbeln die kleinen Futterfische bei der Abfahrt durcheinander...viele Predatoren nutzen das aus. Genau wie ich auch^^...also imitiere ich dann ein verwirrtes Fischle mit meinen KuKös 
Habe auch schon vor dem abfahren der Fähre gefangen. Laufende Motorengeräusche ausm Maschienenraum "tackten" die Wölfe wohl auch. Häfen sind sowieso immer ein Hotspot.

Seltener der tiefe Bereich.

Gibt aber auch Tage wo der Wolf (eigentlich ein Oberflächenräuber) sehr tief steht. Dann kannst du deine BlackMinnows und Jigs auspacken. Habe daher immer ein, zwei Gummis & Castingjigs dabei, gerade für solche Situationen.

 Größere einzelne trifft man aber schon auch außen oder am Molenkopf an.

Vor allem einzeln oder als Paar. MMn stehen diese weiter draussen und meiden Trupps aus kleineren Wölfen. Der "einsame Wolf" der die Ufer durchstreift, paßt mMn als Bild für größere Exemplare ganz gut.

das wars erstmal von mir 
gespannt was für Erfahrungen die anderen gemacht haben!
lg
#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na war doch schon sehr schön, danke Glavoc.

Also alle die leuchtendhellen Bereiche wenn ich mir Spots auf goooglemaps anschaue.

Jo kann ich bestätigen.

Die Rinnen,;+ gibt es bei mir leider nicht.
Habe folgendes ausgemacht, Teilweise reichen schon 40 cm Unterschied in der Wassertiefe, parallel zum Ufer betrachtet, also dort wo es rechts flacher ist und links etwas Tiefer ist z.B., ich möchte hier nicht von einer Kannte sprechen, aber dieser Unterschied reicht schon aus als attraktive Stelle.
Auch die Ausspülungen von Fähreschiffen sind lohnenswerte Plätze.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Spots auf googlemail.com anschauen 
Gute Idee ich schneide mal was raus

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*




























Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snakesfreak (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das hier ist die Ecke, in der ich die letzten male gefischt habe...

 Im angrenzenden Hafen, konnte ich schon einige Dicke Wolfsbarsche beobachten. 
 Teilweise 4kg+...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zu den Uhrzeiten ja früh morgens und abends. 
Habe aber auch schon im August mittags um 12 bei 36 Grad gefangen. 
Oft könnte ich auch Aktion um 17:00 Uhr beobachten. (fischen unmöglich wegen badebetrieb ).

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also bei mir beißen sie dort wie auch hier nicht. Dann und wann sind sie auch inaktiv und fressen tun sie immer gerade dann, wenn ich keine Angel in der Hand habe.
Wahnsinns tolle Fischerei, nur die Sonnenauf und untergänge sind schön  

Lasst uns über Dentex reden, da kann ich mitreden


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry war für dich gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß ...
Aber die Wölfe wollen einfach nicht, was ich auch mache


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hoffe es kommen noch Beiträge und Tipps 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja, die von Dr.Spinn geposteten Spots sehen gut aus. Gefallen mir. 

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich immer Strecke zu machen! Eine Stelle ist ja doch recht schnell abgefischt, Wölfe und andere Meeresräuber nehmen Action im Wasser weit besser und im größeren Bereichen war, als unsere Süßwasserfische. Zudem sind sie agiler und scheuen auch weitere Wege (auch nur zum auschecken und eventl. "nachlaufen") weit weniger als jeder Hecht, Forelle usw.

Sprich nach 5 - 10 Würfen ist meist klar, ob was geht oder halt nich^^.

Ich sag mal so: Am besten ist die Bissfrequenz, wenn ein Trupp Wölfe in einen Schwarm von Ährenfischen raubt. Da dann mit einem Spinnköder rein und Sternstunden sind möglich.
Immer noch gut fängt man an Spots, wo sich Futterfische befinden.
Dann bissle schlechter an denselben Spots ohne Futterfische - hier erwischt man einen "suchenden, hungrigen" Wolf.
Einfach so ins blaue, salzige zu werfen ist meist für die Katz`...dann lieber am Ufer zu Beißzeiten entlangwandern und auf Aktivität achten! Auch benutze ich die langen Minnowmodelle (die hier so oft genannt werden) als Search Bait, dh. tagsüber erfahre ich über Nachläufer, wo es sich lohnen könnte, gezielt zu fischen. Hin und wieder bleibt sogar mal einer kleben^^
Wenn Vermieter selbst auch fischen, lohnt sich auch da nachzuhaken, wo man fischen soll!

Noch mal zu Häfen: zwischen den Molen, Betonpfeilern, Stegen und den verankerten Booten/Schiffen suchen die Futterfische Deckung. Aber auch die Wölfe^^. Ihr seht sie häufig im Schatten vom Schiffsbug etc.
Leider werden diese oft bejagt. Die vorsichtigen bleiben, die agressiveren landen im Topf. Folglich sind die übriggebliebenen nicht so leicht zu fangen.
Entweder man nimmt jetzt ein lebendes KöFi an freier Leine!! oder *subtile* feine KuKös..am besten im Dunkeln! Da ja diese Wölfe eh in der Nacht jagen (schlafende Ährenfische) und sie so oder so das Restlicht zur Jagd nutzen. Hier kann ich Gummis, aber auch Rapala OriginalFloater etc. empfehlen. Gehen tun aber auch für längere Strecken die o.genannten Minnows (quer durch eine weite Hafenstrecke gezogen).

Bei den Beißzeiten (blaue&goldene Std.) rede ich nur von am "aussichtsreichsten". Klar lassen sich auch Wölfe mittags zwischen Badegästen fangen, aber doch nicht so viele...

Übrigens: Wolfsbarsche gewöhnen sich sehr, sehr schnell an Kunstköder!!!
Eure Spots sind also sehr schnell "verblinkert". So nach spätenstens 1 Woche wissen die Bescheid..

Bei Nachläufern empfehle ich einen Köderwechsel. Also gleicher Typ (Minnow, WTD, Gummi) jedoch anderer Hersteller/leichte Formänderung z.Bsp. von SkimmerKopie auf Seaspin Q90 - hoffe es wird verstanden 

lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich immer Strecke zu  machen! Eine Stelle ist ja doch recht schnell abgefischt, Wölfe und  andere Meeresräuber nehmen Action im Wasser weit besser und im größeren  Bereichen war, als unsere Süßwasserfische.
Ich habe mit  Strecke machen nicht so die Erfolge. Bleibe oft an aussichtreicher  Stelle länger bis lange. Werfe aber nicht oft sondern beobachte mehr. Es  sind an diesen Spots ja auch nicht ständig Fische da - also kann ich  auch keinen verscheuchen, bin aber am Start wenn Sie durchziehen. Es gibt Stellen da gibt es ca. alle 20-30 Minuten aktivitäten dazwischen ist nada. Die Fische scheinen diese Spots immer wieder anzusteuern.
Ist  ein komplett anderer Ansatz funktioniert aber im Salzwasser sehr gut.

Noch mal zu Häfen: ....
Also den inneren Hafenbereich lasse ich komplett aus.
 
Bei den Beißzeiten (blaue&goldene Std.) rede ich nur von am  "aussichtsreichsten". Klar lassen sich auch Wölfe mittags zwischen  Badegästen fangen, aber doch nicht so viele...
Das war ne Stelle da gab es außer mir nur Wasser und Wölfe.
Am Badestrand geht gar nicht.


----------



## glavoc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ich habe mit  Strecke machen nicht so die Erfolge. Bleibe oft an aussichtreicher  Stelle länger bis lange. Werfe aber nicht oft sondern beobachte mehr. Es  sind an diesen Spots ja auch nicht ständig Fische da - also kann ich  auch keinen verscheuchen, bin aber am Start wenn Sie durchziehen.
> 
> So handhabe ich es an den 2,3 Spots wo ich Shorejigging betreibe. Leider liegen diese nicht an "Wanderstrecken"/Fisch-Passagen. Eine Stelle mit angrenzender Bucht ist leider im Sommer von Bootstouristen und viel Galama "verseucht". Strecke machen lohnt sich, vor allem bei unbekannten Gewässern, denn:
> 
> ...



Was ich mir auf jeden Fall fürs näxte Mal fest vorgenommen habe: Mehr Gummifischangeln (Fidde is Schuld^^ haha! - ne im Ernst - Danke für den Tipp.

lg
#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*






Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Solch stellen meine ich.
Die woba stehen oder schwimmen über dem dunklem.
Geangelt wird über der hellen sandigen stelle.
Dicht am Rand die Attacken kommen dann von der Seite.
Verfolgen aber auch bis vor die Füße. Biss kommt oft im letztem Moment. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nice  - Griechenland? Genau so, flach, felsig,sandig und mit Poseidonia bewachsen. Dazu noch die wellenbrechenden Felsen davor! Scheee sagt d`r Schwob^^

In den Poseidoniawiesen verstecken/flüchten/übernachten und fressen ja auch die Futterfische. Das verfolgen bis zu den Füßen kenne ich gut.
da haben wir als Uferangler mal einen Vorteil! Die Futterfische flüchten immer ins flache, also ebenso wo wir auch unsere Lures hinbewegen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Über weitere post's würde ich mich freuen. 
Lerne gerne noch dazu. 
Fotos gerne erwünscht, dann hat man ne Vorstellung.

An dieser Stelle,  danke glavoc sehr umfangreich ausgeführt. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Biddeschön^^


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leider gab es da nur kleinere.
Aber als ich die Stelle gesucht habe habe ich auch was größeres gesehen.
Bin nun gespannt was noch kommt.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe von einem Freund bestätigt; es gibt zur Zeit kaum Wölfe. Und er hat Ahnung davon! 
Dafür lief gestern mal eine Fischerei wieder gut, die ich wirklich lange nicht gemacht habe, weil die Bedingungen nie dafür da waren oder nix gebissen hat. War schön, kann euch im Januar einiges berichten  

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und trinkt nicht zu viel


----------



## glavoc (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Dario,
jepp hab ich mir fast gedacht...wo nix is kann mensch auch nix fangen..
Weil, wenn welche dagewesen wären hättest auch den einen oder anderen ans Band bekommen. Bin mir dabei eigentl. fast sicher!!
Schön, dass es dafür an anderer Stelle geklappt hat! 'Freue mich für euch, weiterhin viel Petri, gutes Wetter einen guten Rutsch und eine glückliche Heimkehr wünscht dir der
glavoc
lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wünsche allen einen guten rutsch und eine erfolgreiche Saison 2017

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Allen ein gutes, fischreiches und glückliches neues Jahr!


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönen Gruß vom Mittelmeer. Sind gerade am driften auf Tintenfissche  
Euch allen ein frohes und fischreiches 2017! 

Ihr dürft auch gerne die Woba Diskussion weiterführen


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Mittelmeer-Boardis,

ich hab in den letzten Urlauben bald mehr beobachtet und gefilmt, als gefischt.

Ich hab da eine Stelle mit Felsplatten direkt vor dem Strand (Agios Georgios NW, Korfu, GR), wo ich täglich zwei mal mit Maske, GoPro und nem Säckchen voll Sardinen, Kalmar etc. reingehe.
Na ja und da stellt sich zu 95% Wolfbesuch ein, unabhängig von der Tageszeit und dem Trubel am Strand.
Die Wölfe dort sind Nomaden. Wenn ich anfüttere, dauert es ungefähr 10-15 Minuten Minuten, bis der erste aus dem Nichts auftaucht, erstmal vorsichtig Kreise zieht, und zusieht, wie Meerbrassen etc. sich über das Futter hermachen. Und wenn denen nichts geschieht, dann erst wagt sich der Wolf an das Futter, nimmt es ruhig auf, schwimmt weg und schluckt erst in sicherer Entfernung.
Wolf frisst
Noch'n Wolf frisst
So verhält sich sonst kein Fisch, so "überlegt". 
Bei Ruhigwasser werden sie mit Naturködern (Sardine auf Grund) gefangen.
Bei bisschen Brandung auch mit Kukös.
Mein Favorit, wie andernorts beschrieben, Shimano Waxwing.
Ähnliche Nomaden sind die Junior-Amberjacks, die auf der Suche nach Beute strandnah marodieren.
Amberjack Juniors
Amberjack Junior
Die greifen sich statt meinem Futter auch mal nen Boops Boops ab.
Die wirken immer gestresst, wie unter "Strom".
Die größeren suchen eher tieferes Wasser und sind dämmerungsaktiv.
Bevorzugter Köder hier: Hornhecht als Livebait.
Der sicherlich auch auf Wölfe funktionieren würde.

Ist ein Projekt von mir für kommenden September.
Denn Hornhechte gibt es reichlich.
Horni

Viele Grüße und tight lines, Andreas


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Andreas sehr nice.
Der Wolf war ja wirklich sehr vorsichtig. Denke aber wenn die rauben müssen sieht das anders aus. Trotzdem sehr schöner Betrag.
Weiter so.
Vg Kay 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## buddah (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei uns laufen die Wölfe unglaublich gut! Gester gabs in 2 Stunden mehr als 30 Fische pro Person! 
Vorgestern immerhin 10.
Mal schauen wie lange die Sternstunden anhalten!
Der richtige Wasserstand ist aber gerade auch kurz vor der Dämmerung.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leck mich am ****** 
Vorgestern nur 10, wie schlecht .... 

Man man man. Kleb ihnen ne Briefmarke auf den Hintern und schick sie zu mir


----------



## glavoc (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ buddah - Petri  sehr schön!! & wo fischt du da (ganz grob reicht mir^^)??

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ buddah - Petri  sehr schön!! & wo fischt du da (ganz grob reicht mir^^)??
> 
> lg



Im Wölfeparadis


----------



## buddah (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War echt der Hammer! Fünf oder mehr Fische sind teilweise über die Riffkante dem Köder ins knietiefe Wasser hinterher. Als die Wellen brachen könnte man die Fische direkt an der Kante sehen.

Aber wirklich sehr Wasserstand abhängig. War gester Nacht für eine Stunde nochmals bei Ebbe am selben Spot aber blieb Schneider


----------



## buddah (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Unterhalb von Alicante


----------



## glavoc (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Buddah - THX#6

30 Stück pro Person in 2 Std....ist das nicht voll stressig wie auf Arbeit^^?? :q:mHehe

lg und weiterhin son Stress#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@buddah, na Glückwunsch so was sind Sternsstunden.

Möchtest du deine Erfahrung nicht teilen, wie wäre es mir ein Paar Fotos von den Fischen und den Spots. Und welche Kukös wurden gefischt. Mehr Einzelheiten.

VG#h


----------



## buddah (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klar!  
Kommt wenn ich wieder daheim bin!


----------



## hans albers (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

yap,


wäre schön....


"nur 10 wölfe"

wenn ich sowas schon lese... 
tztztz...


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hai Boardis
In den letzten Wochen sind ja ganz schön viele Seiten dazu gekommen . #6 

Von den Arbeits-Zombies bin ich zwar auferstanden , aber die nächsten Tage werden noch ganz schön busy bei mir.Wenn ich etwas mehr Muße habe stöber ich die mal genauer durch.
Von unserem Dario kommt garantiert auch noch was wenn er zurück ist, man darf gespannt sein.
*Ein Anliegen habe ich noch:Ich plane grade für dieses Jahr und möchte die Woche 19-25. August wieder bei Ron am Ebro-Delta buchen.Natürlich erstmal Tuna-spinning.....geile Sache sag ich nur ...
Diese Woche wäre noch frei für 2- max 3 Companeros.Die Jahreszeit soll super sein für Tunas am Delta .*
Bei Interesse für weitere Fragen bitte PN. Würde mich freuen .Die dicken Dinger warten...
TL Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Darionello gibt morgen nochmal alles sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Berichtet wird kommende Woche! 
Drückt die Daumen! 
Dieter, da könntste ja auch mit mir ins Rec fahren  aber kann ja nichts garantieren. Günstiger wär es wohl, Thunachance Ende August auch gut bei uns. Hab nur noch kein UKW Gerät.


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bis in den Oktober rein wär ich noch in der Rosas Bucht.Da könnten wir ja auch noch..


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du! Ich aber nicht


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ich bin wieder zurück im eiskalten Ruhrgebiet. Schon frustrierend, habe 2,5 Wochen keine einzige Wolke gesehen und dann so ein Wetterschock |uhoh:

Freue mich schon aufs berichten und werde mich zügig dransetzen. Also demnächst vielleicht häufiger mal reingucken


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hallo Mittelmeer-Boardis,
> 
> ich hab in den letzten Urlauben bald mehr beobachtet und gefilmt, als gefischt.
> 
> ...



Konnte mir erst jetzt die schönen Videos angucken, danke dafür! Die Hornies sind ja auch echt schöne Tiere unter Wasser, hast du mal einen Schwarm gesehen? Ist irre!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun dann will ich mal loslegen. 
Am 22.12. sind wir nach Spanien gefahren, und auch nach ca 13h Fahrt dort angekommen. Voller Vorfreude aufs Fischen und das tolle, angesagte Wetter. 
Der erste Tag sollte jedoch nicht zum Fischen genutzt werden, da auch die nachfolgende Woche komplett top Wetter und Windbedingungen vorrausgesagt waren. Naja gut, während ich meinen Papa zum Weihnachtsbaum kaufen geschickt habe, musste ich doch trotzdem wenigstens mal den Manic ausprobieren. 
Habe mir eine neue geflochtene gekauft, Daiwa J-Braid in 0,06mm um extra weit werfen zu können. Vor allem auch zum Sargo-Fischen wollte ich eine saudünne Schnur haben. Leider gottes ist mein bestelltes dünneres FC nicht lieferbar gewesen und so musste ich dann im Urlaub stets mit 0,40er Fischen. Hmm, hätte gerne dünneres gehabt! 
Es waren zwar reichlich kleine Sardienen da, aber mittags hatte ich jetzt auch nicht mit einem Fisch gerechnet bei 30 Würfen. Bedenklich allerdings war die Trübung des Wassers. Keine 3m Sichtweite, das komplette Meer nur grüngelb. Das ist jetzt eher nicht so gut und wird hoffentlich nicht allzu lange brauchen um sich zu legen. Das hat meine Hoffnungen doch enorm geschmälert, das muss sich bessern, bevor wir einen Dentex fangen können! 





Ich ärgere euch also mal mit ein paar Gutwetterfotos, nicht dass ihr vergesst wie ein Wolkenloser Himmel aussieht! 

Nun gut, wir sind dann noch zum Boot gefahren, haben die Plane abgedeckt und sind geschlossen als Familie zum Cap Norfeu gefahren um dort vor El Gat unser Bötchen zu taufen. Vorher in einer Bucht kurze Action, dicht unter Land ist was gesprungen. Zu 100% Bonito oder Melva (Unechter Bonito), aber nix stabiles wo man reinwerfen könnte und bei 2m Sichtweite macht blind werfen auch keinen Sinn. 





Wir haben dann auch Rutenhalter am T-Top angebracht. 5 Ruten lassen sich nun dort oben verstauen. Nur immer schön vor der Brücke runternehmen :c

Nächsten Tag wollten wir dann wenigstens mal ausprobieren ob denn Kalmare beißen. 
Das lässt sich recht kurz abhandeln. Es beißt kein einziger, nur eine Sepia von schöner Größe. Na immerhin. 

An Weihnachten dann abends noch eine Runde auf Wolfsbarsch probiert. Tja, was soll ich sagen. Es sah alles so schön aus, nur kein Wolf weit und breit. 












Wir haben bis zur Dunkelheit dort geangelt. Im Fluss und im Meer. Keine Aktivität, nichts. Kein Biss, kein Fisch, kein Lebenszeichen. 
Abends, wenn es schon recht dunkel ist, steigen plötzlich die ganzen Fische auf und man sieht sie überall an der Oberfläche. Der Manic kam der Beute da schon recht nahe! 

Da ich meinem Dad mit meiner Schwester zusammen Woba  Köder geschenkt hab, ging es direkt am 25. morgens wieder an den Fluvia. Zum Sonnenaufgang. Exakt selbes Bild wie am Vortag. Es ist einfach nichts da, was beißen könnte. 
Haben auch viel im Meer gefischt, weil es ein bisschen Dünung gab und einige vielversprechende Sandbänke. Nichts, nade, niente!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nunja, der Wolfsbarsch entwickelt sich zum Fisch des Frustes. So groß, wie der sein muss, um am Ende für all die Mühe zu entschädigen, so groß wird der vermutlich garnicht. #c

Und was macht man, wenn es da nicht klappt? Man macht das, was man gut kann. Dentex! 
Da sich das Wasser in den vergangenen Tagen nun doch schon deutlich geklärt hatte, wollten wir nun nochmal einen Versuch machen um dann doch endlich Kalmare zu erwischen. 

Zuerst einmal spendet die Natur uns einen wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang und auch prompt den ersten schönen Kalmar! 





Es folgen noch 3 weitere Kalmare, eine Krake und eine Sepia. Schonmal nicht schlecht, damit lässt sich was machen. Die Tiere weilen hinten in unserem Livebaittank und so machen wir uns auf an den Spot, wo wir es nun auf Dentex und oder Pagell ausprobieren wollen! 
Was ein Genuss! Bei schönstem Wetter und flacher See düsen wir herüber zu unserem Spot. Um die 17min für eine Strecke die ich mit Elena rund anderthalb Stunden gebraucht habe! Und das bei normalem Cruisingspeed und ca 3000 Umdrehungen. Das Boot kann noch viiiel schneller, aber das brauchen wir ja nicht. Wir genießen einfach die Zeit auf dem Meer. Wunderbar, die Erholung ist schon voll da. 
Es ist 11 Uhr und schon warm, Jacke kann man nun ausziehen. Wir montieren einen schönen Kalmar und hängen ihn an die ThreeKings plus Dogfight. 
Es dauert garnicht mal so lange, erster Biss. Mein Papa schlägt an, nix. Holt hoch, Kalmar totgebissen. Tja, schön, dass wir noch 3 haben :q 
Der nächste ist schnell unten angekommen, doch darf erstmal seine Runde schwimmen. Wir fahren ein bisschen herum, den Spot rauf und runter. Biss!!! 
Fisch hängt diesmal und unser Adrenalinpegel steigt. Gopro holen, Kescher bereithalten, Filmen. Der erste Fisch des Urlaubs. Ist echt ein Wahnsinn wie nervös man doch trotzdem jedesmal ist, obwohl wir das nun wirklich nicht zum ersten mal machen. Und dann sehen wir ihn, Dentex, schöne Größe. Kommt genau von unterm Boot. Ich kescher ins Wasser, mein Papa holt ihn hoch und ich hake perfekt mit dem vorderen Haken in den Kescher ein, sodass ich den Fisch nicht erwischen kann. Ach du kacke, der Kescherplinser des Jahrhunderts. Es kommt mir wie Minuten vor, in denen der Fisch noch nicht im Kescher ist, auch wenn es nur Sekunden waren und das ganze letztendlich doch recht souverän gelöst ist. Fisch im Boot, Darionello Fishing Team glücklich!!! 




Mit 2,7kg schon ein anständiges Exemplar :vik:
Nach ein bisschen Selbsinszenierung kommt der nächste Kalmar dran und weiter gehts. An diesem Spot jedoch erstmal nix mehr und so fahre ich ein bisschen weiter ehe wir dann den Kalmar zur Kontrolle mal hochholen und hinten in den Tank werfen. 
Hey, wir haben jetzt schon einen Fisch. Also auf zu neuen Ufern, mehr Risiko und dafür mehr Merochance! An einen Spot wo wir schonmal vor ca einem halben Jahr einen Fisch verloren haben, weil der Haken gebrochen ist. Der Fisch hat damals sehr gut gekämpft und wir vermuteten den Mero (Zackenbarsch). 
Den Kalmar dort runtergelassen, bei wunderbar flachem Wasser und warmer Mittagssonne, angelt es sich dort ganz gut. Wir fahren ein Stückchen, Biss! Die Dogfight rauscht los, Fisch nimmt Schnur, ich gebe ein bisschen Gas um ihn vom Grund wegzuziehen. Fisch stoppt, Ralf holt ein bisschen Schnur rein, weg. Was ist nun passiert? Der Haken ist ausgeschlitzt... 
Was das wohl war? Auf jeden Fall kein kleiner Fisch!!! Der Kalmar ist weg. Der letzte wird montiert, selbe Stelle wieder, Kalmar runter und los. 
Man was haben wir Adrenalin im Blut. Erstmal ein Bierchen öffnen, das baut das Adrenalin ab. Gesagt getan, meinem Papa das Bier gegeben, er die Flasche am Mund. FISCH!!!! Das Bier war so schnell verschwunden wie der erste Fisch, Anschlag sitzt aber dafür diesmal! Der Biss war wieder brutal, aber nicht annähernd wie der vorher. Fisch nahm aber auch wieder Schnur gegen die harte Bremse. Mein Papa lässt mich vorsichtshalber mal das Gaff holen, bei dem Fisch ist dann aber doch schnell die Luft raus. Es kommt hoch: noch ein Dentex! YES! Und der ist mit 3kg noch ein bischen größer als der andere! Klasse, doblette!!!! 




Bildhübsches Tier und auch ein schönes Foto geworden. Jetzt gönnen wir uns aber erstmal in Ruhe ein Bier. Bei dem Stress vorher, ist das zu kurz gekommen :q

Die Stimmung schlägt in Euphorie um, so gut, hätte ich es mir nicht zu erträumen gewagt. Klasse! Wir haben eine heiße Zone entdeckt mit aktiven, hungrigen Fischen. Vorher sah man auch immer mal überall was Springen. Ein einzelner Thun, ein Bonito, aktive Vögel. Sowas ist immer ein gutes Zeichen. 

Nunja, da ist ja noch eine Sepia in unserem Tank, und die werden auch gerne gefressen. Also nix wie dran damit und nochmal probieren. 
Und wir bekommen wieder einen Biss. Wieder zügig, doch der Fisch hängt nicht und die Sepia hats einigermaßen überstanden. Ein bisschen Leben ist noch drin, auch wenn sie eindeutige Bissspuren aufweist, die ein Kalmar sofort getötet hätten. Also wieder runter mit dem Tier, ein bisschen fahren. Dann wieder ein Biss, diesmal vorsichtig, Zuppel zuppel. Es ergibt sich nicht wirklich eine Chance für einen guten Anschlag. Mein Papa probierts zwar einmal, aber es hängt nichts. Der Sepia wurden nun auch noch die Arme abgebissen, eigentlich ein typischer Pagellbiss (Rotbrasse).
Tja, dann war es das. Zufrieden können wir allemal sein!!! Wirklich bombastischer Fang und eigentlich wär noch viel mehr drin gewesen. Der neue Spot scheint ergiebig! 
Hier findet ihr das Video vom Fang






Der neue Hennes steht dem alten in nichts nach, auch wenn Benny das ja befürchtet hatte. Eine Erfolgsgeschichte! 
Die Seafox macht sich. 
20h Aufwand für Wolfsbarsch, kein Fisch. 
Nichtmal 10h Aufwand auf Dentex, 2 fette Fische. 
Dentex 2:0 Lubina


----------



## glavoc (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

 - Dickes Petri von mir! Bei Fäns des Effzeh muß ich wohl schreiben: Bockstarker Bericht! Danke für Bericht & gespannt was da noch kommt^^
lg


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön Dario! Freu mich schon auf die weiteren Berichte...

Wie immer toll geschrieben und man kann es sich bildlich vorstellen und verspürt doch etwas Neid, wenn man hier aus dem Fenster guckt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch beiden. Morgen mehr! 

Heute erstmal fleißig bei ebay bestellt #6


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh, was gibt es denn gutes?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schöner Bericht. 
Und die Fotos . 
Top 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was stand den auf dem Einkaufszettel 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Oh, was gibt es denn gutes?



Nix spektakuläres. Minisechskantschlüssel für meine Biomaster, Solid Rings die ich für die Livebaitmontage demnächst anstatt von split rings verwenden möchte. Single Hooks, und dann noch einen Little Jack Sayoris in 133mm,die Z-Variante! 
Muss auch noch Fluorocarbon ordern, aber da ich nächstes mal fliege kann ich das eh alles nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den nächsten Tag stand dann erstmal kein Angeln an, denn Albert kam von Olot rum um mit mir die Elektrik des Bootes zu machen. Nunja, ich hab ihm dabei zugeguckt und ein paar neue Wörter gelernt. 
Auf dem Plan stand recht viel:
-Es sollte eine 2. Batterie eingebaut werden,
-Ladegerät für beide Batterien,
-12 V (Downrigger) und 220V (Landanschluss) Steckdosen
-Echolot anbringen, Gebermontage war aber schon gemacht. 
Das ist alles recht viel Aufwand. Als ich dann morgens am Boot ankam stand es recht schief #c;+ 
Als ich hinten die Klappe aufgemacht habe um die Batterie zuzuschalten dann der große Schreck. Meine Batterie steht zur Hälfte im Wasser!!! Wir sinken #t 
Jetzt muss ich hier wirklich mal sagen, Albert hat uns echt gerettet. Was wir dem Mann alles zu verdanken haben! 
Er ist ein pfiffiger Typ, das "problema gordo" wird also als erstes in Angriff genommen. 
Die Bilgepumpe hat offensichtlich den Geist aufgegeben. Doch Albert bekommt es hin, in dem er die Salzwasserpumpe für außen von ihrem Schlauch trennt damit erstmal das Boot ordentlich leerzupumpen. Gute Idee und effektiv. Doch daran wie lange das jetzt gedauert hat sieht man schon, da waren Unmengen Wasser drin. 




Im Laufe des Tages werden dann andere Dinge ebenfalls erledigt. 2. Batterie, Echolot usw. Die Bilgepumpe haben wir ausgebaut und eine neue bestellt. 
Nur das Ladegerät konnten wir noch nicht einbauen, denn der Laden hatte Ferien. Also mussten wir auch das bestellen. 




Albert hatte einen ganzen Kofferraum voll Werkzeug dabei. Alleine hätte man das alles nie hinbekommen. Zeigt wieder wie wichtig Freunde sind, er hat mir das ganze zu einem lächerlich günstigen Preis für 1,5 Tage Arbeit gemacht. Wirklich top #6 

Also ist das Boot wieder klar um nochmal einen guten Jahresabschluss rauszuhauen!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am nächsten Tag ging es wieder früh los. Kalmare wollten gefangen werden! Ich hatte eigentlich nach dem wirklich anstrengenden Vortag keine Lust. Habe mir die meiste Zeit auf dem Boot den ***** abgefroren, das war auch ziemlich anstrengend. Denn einen ganzen Tag in einer Fremdsprache, die ich jetzt zugegebenermaßen längst nicht so gut wie bspw. Englisch beherrsche, ist einfach anstrengend. Kam mir auch immer ziemlich doof vor, wenn Albert mich gebeten hat ihm irgendwas zu bringen, weil er wieder in irgendeinem Loch saß und ich nie wusste was es ist #c

Habe mich dann aber glücklicherweise doch entschieden es zu tun. Wenn ich auch körperlich recht unmotiviert war, der Kopf sagte mir doch irgendwo: Hey, ihr habt da eine hochaktive neue Stelle gefunden, wo hungrige Fische genau jetzt sind und Kalmare fressen wollen. Jetzt oder nie!" 
Nunja und so hab ich mich dann eben zur Freude von Ralf dazu durchgerungen. Meine Mama war eher nicht so begeistert...

Die Kalmare, die dieses mal beißen wollten waren dann doch garnicht ganz so groß wie letztes mal. Aber das ist egal, es sind wieder 4 Stück an der Zahl und eine Krake von mitnehmbarer Größe! 
Das Kalmare fangen dauert aber doch immer ziemlich lange. Man muss sie jedes mal aufs neue finden. Dort wo wir sie gefunden haben, waren nie Sepien zu fangen, was natürlich recht schade ist. Mittlerweile wurde es morgens auch immer kälter. Und man muss sich das ja so vorstellen: du kommst aufs Boot und alles ist klitschnass. 
So gegen 11 Uhr hatten wir dann auch unsere Kalmare. 

Wir sind dann zum Spot vom letzten mal gefahren und haben es dort probiert, diesmal den anderen Spot ausgelassen. 
Letztendlich genau die richtige Entscheidung. Ich weiß jetzt grad nicht mehr genau was mit unseren anderen Kalmaren passiert ist. 
Ein Kalmar war jedenfalls irgendwann hin, weiß aber nichtmehr ob das nach einem Biss war. Auf jeden Fall nix wildes. Habe dann den nächsten montiert, einen recht kleinen. Schätze nur halb so groß wie letztes mal. Aber das ist egal, der wird schon gefressen. 
Diesmal läuft es zäh. Es will sich nichts für den Köder interessieren. Man muss dann immer dran glauben. Das ist eben alles oder nichts. 
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall anderthalb Stunden ohne Ereignis mit dem kleinen Kalmar rum. Der wär doch was für einen Pagell oder Pagre. Naja und immer wieder den Spot passierend. An Land sind auch an einer anderen Stelle Angler runtergeklettert und angeln mit lebenden Meeräschen. Doch das Echolot markiert hier rein garnichts. Dann bei der X-ten Passage unseres Spots kommt der ersehnte Einschlag. Die pure Brutalität. Biss, und ZZZZZZ schreit die Dogfight. Fisch nimmt wieder Schnur. DAS ist kein 2kg Dentex. Sollte es endlich mal eine Serviola sein? Die Fressen ja auch Kalmare, aber wollen bisher bei uns nie beißen. Ebensowenig wie der Mero. 
Doch die Kopfschläge weisen schon auf einen Dentex hin, auf einen guten. Mein Vater pumpt ihn hoch und dann taucht die typische Blau-silberne Silhouette auf! Was ein Klopper!!! Gekeschert, autentischer Freudenschrei, die auf dem anderen Boot die dort drüben Würmchen-Baden haben bestimmt ziemlich lange Gesichter gemacht. Ole! 
Der wird doch nicht etwa "el recordo" knacken? Das ist ein echtes Gerät, geil geil geil!!!! 








Wir beenden das Jahr, wie wir es angefangen haben; mit einem Klopper. Ein Dentex der Sorte "Fish-of-a-lifetime" 
Doch den Jahresanfangs-PB kann er nicht toppen. Mit 7,5kg ist er da aber auch nichtmal ein Kilogramm von entfernt. Hammergeil! 
Wir hängen natürlich prompt den nächsten Livebait an um zu checken ob da noch Geschwister oder gar Eltern von dem Schätzchen unterwegs sind. Als sich dann jedoch nix regt, brechen wir ab. Nichts kann das jetzt noch toppen. Einfach nur affengeil. 

Albert denkt wohl, er hätte uns zum Schutz der Art besser untergehen lassen sollen #6 

Und hier gibt es das kurze Filmchen passend dazu! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be8aErKuhRQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich erblasse vor Neid


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schick! Dickes Petri! Albert hat ja Recht, bald gibbet keine Dentexe mehr vor Nordspaniens Mittelmeerküste .
Ihm & Jose zur freude solltest du dich mehr um Integration bemühen - mach nen Sprachkurs mit Schwerpunkt Nautic^^ .
lg und auch weiterhin dicke Fische!


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Spanisch kann ja einfach sein. Seitenschneider z.B. heißt Cortacables. Sowas kann man sich ja merken. Aber den Kabelbinder und die Crimpzange hab ich schon wieder vergessen  

@brillendorsch, so gehts mir heute noch wenn jemand dicke Wölfe präsentiert #q#q#q


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

..so wie Buddah hier demnäxt?^^  - auch du sollst bissle leiden Dario ;-))
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist auch ok und ich gönn dem Buddah all seine Fische. Wobei ich irgendwie nicht glaube dass das Klopper sind, sondern kleine. Und auch Albert hat am Sonntag 18 Stück gefangen. Aber das ist nicht das was ich will und erst recht werde ich keine Handlangen Wolfsbarsche auffuttern. Neee ich will einen schönen, maßigen. 

Schau dir bei facebook den letzten Wolf von Aaron Alonso Leon an, der macht mich neidisch. Aaron ist ein netter Typ und ich weiß, dass er den released hat. Also kann ich ihn ja nochmal fangen.


----------



## Mett (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

WOW :vik:

echt ein Brocken, NEID NEID NEID .....

und jetzt muss ich mir nen Flug ans Wasser suchen,
so kann es ja nicht weiter gehen :c


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja die Größe könnte mir auch gefallen, wobei die anderen Fische auf seiner Seite auch nicht schlecht sind


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin zwar ab und an in Istrien, hab aber noch nie dort gefischt.
Dieses Jahr im Mai werde ich es mal versuchen


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Brillendorsch - ja mach das! Da werden auch gute Wölfe gefangen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Plomin Luka hab ich einige Angler gesehen, die recht gut vom Ufer gefangen haben.
Brancin bis ca. 1,5kg , schöne Doraden und ein Fratar (Zweibindenbrasse) hab ich gesehen.


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jepp, genau diese Arten fängste da vom Ufer aus 
lg

Die Meeresenge zwischen Istrien und Cres ist auch ein Hotspot für die ganz großen Fische  ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

es wurde mit Sardinen an freier Leine gefischt


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja freie Leine, auf Grund (Laufbleimontage) und Spinnrute sind auch meine Ufermethoden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fratar hab ich übrigens in einer Konoba gegessen, mir tropft der Zahn bei dem Gedanken. Köstlich


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett genau so ist es richtig. Am besten möglichst bald! 

@snakesfreak Ja Aaron ist ein echter Crack. Hats auch mit den Meros raus und ein enorm guter Spinnfischer! 

Was ist denn ein "brancin" ? Die Brassen sind eigentlich alle Saulecker!


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"Brancin" - die Fischart, die dich am meisten zur Weißglut treibt Dario 
Gibbet aber auch eine Serie von Daiwa, nennt sich Branzino^^
Japaner nenen ihn wohl Suzuki (wenngleich nicht genau die gleiche Art, da evolutionär natürlich schon lange taxionomisch verästelt..)
lg

Die Brassen schmecken dennoch teils sehr unterschiedlich gut...Rotbrasse, Zahn- und Goldbrasse sowie Streifenbrassen ziehe ich zBsp der Zweibindenbrasse def. vor


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> "Brancin" - die Fischart, die dich am meisten zur Weißglut treibt Dario
> Gibbet aber auch eine Serie von Daiwa, nennt sich Branzino^^
> Japaner nenen ihn wohl Suzuki (wenngleich nicht genau die gleiche Art, da evolutionär natürlich schon lange taxionomisch verästelt..)
> lg



Achso! Ja dann vergiss es, den fängt man nicht. Da muss man erst eine Jungfrau an irgendeinen Voodoo-Gott opfern.....


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich sag ja immer, wer Poseidon opfert oder zumindest hin und wieder dessen Strände vom Müll befreit, dem ist das Angelglück hold^^
lg
mach dir nich son Kopp - wenn du wie im Bericht schreibst, die Kleinfischschwärme beim fressen an der Oberfläche beobachten konntest und diese nicht hin und wieder auseinandergestroben sind, waren wohl keine Wölfe da. Das ist mMn der Lakmustest..


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich vermute ja auch, dass es den Wolf garnicht gibt bei uns. Tatsächlich, sieht man ihn quasi nie rauben. Und glaubt mir, ich erkenne sowas. Habe ein gutes Auge für solche Dinge. 

Aaron sagte auch es seien keine da. Aber es ist de facto frustrierend. Der Wolf wird bei uns extrem befischt. Netze, Langleinen, Harpunettis und Angler. Und wenn dann die Leute immer die ganz kleinen schon mitnehmen, die sich noch recht leicht fangen lasen #c 
Für den Schutz dieses Fisches müsste mal was getan werden mMn!


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na ja weiß nich...eher denke ich das durch Aquakultur mehr da sind als nötig...Schützenswert sind da mMn andere Arten. Bei uns ist der Angeldruck nicht geringer und ich gönne allen mit allen Methoden diesen Fisch! 
Vermutlich ist deine Gegend nicht so das passende Habitat für ihn? Schau mal, wenn ich versuchen würde Dentexe bei mir vom Land aus zu jiggen hätte ich vor lauter Frust auch die Angelkombos in die Tonne getretten 
Und dabei fangen die plöden Griechen doch immer so tolle Zahnbrassen^^nur halt ich nicht auf der kl. Insel in Norddalmatien...
Aber mal davon ab. Wenn ich mir die Fangbilder von dir ansehe, sollte doch ein Uferdentex per Shorejigging wohl möglich sein oder täuscht das? Wenn mensch überhaupt dort hingelangen kann (also es keine Felsen im Meer sind)?
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Shorejiggingspots habe ich wie Sand am Meer. Mache ich halt nicht, weils mit Boot ja Schwachsinn ist. 

Also man sieht wenn ich bei uns Schnorcheln gehe doch sehr selten Wolfsbarsche. Aber an den Sandstränden gibts die schon. Es ist aber wirklich so, dass viele Leute sagen, dass sie im Norden früher viele Wölfe gefangen haben. Und das waren Exemplare mit einigen Kilos die dabei waren. Und die sagen alle , dass sich das da nicht mehr lohnt. Es gäbe kaum noch welche. Ich meine das sagen ja eh immer alle, früher war alles besser. Aber wir reden hier von einem Zeitraum von <10 Jahren. 
Ich weiß auch nicht was los ist. Vielleicht sind auch alle Spots verblinkert. 
Die kleinen gibt es reichlich wohl in den Kanälen und Flussmündungen, sagt ja auch Benny und da hab ichs ja auch gesehen. 
Ich weiß es nicht, ist ein schwieriger Fisch. Vielleicht sollte ich dich mal besuchen kommen.


----------



## Krallblei (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh Dario super Berichte.  Ich war quasi wieder live dabei!!
Danke.

Die Muga wird schon "arg" befischt. Aber ich bin nicht schuld 

Hast du mal erwähnt was das Kilo Dentex in der Bucht kostet? 

Bin schon wieder so wuschig... 9 Tage noch den Pimmel im Zaun halten 
Dann gehts ans Rote Meer!:m


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> ...Hast du mal erwähnt was das Kilo Dentex in der Bucht kostet?...



welch ein schlechtes licht in das du rückst...


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schon wieder solche Klopper  |uhoh:
Und der Himmel so blau und das Meer auch und so ruhig .
Sehr schön..


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Meer war wirklich schön ruhig und der Himmel stets schön blau! War schon ein schöner Urlaub im Paradies. 

Naja, ich rechne ja auch gerne so, wenn auch ich weder so einen Fisch kaufen würde, geschweige denn einen verkaufen! 
Aber da kann man rechnen wie man will, das rentiert sich nie, nichtmal bei mir! :m 

Aber einen selbst gefangenen Fisch vom Vortag, frisch wie du ihn nirgends kaufen kann, absolute Höchstqualität, ein absoluter kulinarischer Genuss. Das ist unbezahlbar! Ich weiß genau wo er herkommt. Und bezahlt hab ich dafür in dem Sinne dann auch nix, denn zahlen tu ich ja schon für den Spaß.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es kam die Jahreswende und dementsprechend wurde pausiert. Am 2. Januar sollte dann der erste Dentex des Jahres gefangen werden. Am 1. sind wir dafür extra abends los um Kalmare zu fangen und im Livebaittank über Nacht zu hältern um mal früher loszukönnen. Es kam wie es kommen musste, nix biss. 
Also früh morgens am 2. los und versucht einen Kalmar zu fangen. Tja letztendlich gestaltete sich das diesmal besonders schwierig. Es biss nur 1 Kalmar, 1 Sepia und 1 Krake. Also das trio, was es zu erwarten gibt. Der Kalmar war aber richtig fett, ein schönes Teil. 

Was sich aber am abend vorher schon im windfinder abzeichnete und nun bestätigte, es gab eine schöne Levante-Welle vom offenen Meer. Lange Wellen mit angesagt 1m Höhe. Da es windstill war, ideal um endlich mal wieder eine spaßige Angelei zu praktizieren: das Angeln auf Sargos mit Gummifisch. Dafür hatte ich eigentlich extra die dünne J-Braid gekauft. Denn man muss ständigen Köderkontakt halten und das ganze ist sehr windanfällig bei den feinen, leichten Gummis. 

Leider wie gesagt mit 40er Vorfach, sonst wär wohl noch besser gewesen. 
Jedenfalls ist es ewig her, dass ich das letzte mal so Sargos gefangen habe! 









Ich fische mit Black Minnow 70 in bunten Farben, denn die haben mit anderen abfärbenden Ködern in einer Box gelegen :g

Ist für mich mit dem Boot jetzt auch neu. Hab das zwar schon mit einer Seafox gemacht, aber nicht mit meiner. Da musste ich nicht fahren! 
Also immer vorsichtig ran, Drift abschätzen und die Gummis am Felsen platzieren. Erster Felsen, erster Wurf, Biss. Fisch hakt sich nicht richtig. Schade. Die folgenden Würfe hier nix. 
Nächster Felsen, ein besonders schöner. Hier hab ich schonmal einen Sargo gefangen. Einen von überhaupt nur 2 Stk vom eigenen Boot im Schaum. 
Einige Würfe später, ein schöner Wurf vor den Felsen. Sanft absinken lassen, Köderkontakt halten. Biss, hängt nicht mist. Weiter. Wieder Biss und diesmal hängt er! 
Ich hole meinen ersten Sargo von diesem Boot, ein schönes Tier. Ok, zugegebenermaßen sieht er im Vergleich zum vorher gezeigten Dentex natürlich winzig aus. Aber die Größe ist ok und so kommt der Fisch natürlich mit !




Fängt gut an. An Els Brancs ist die Welle heute wirklich perfekt, dazu noch sehr windstill. Mein Papa will mal wieder den Wolf fangen, immerhin beißen die Fische heut. Ich wechsel auch immer mal, hab ja noch die Mitsio oben im Rutenhalter, fertig montiert mit Woba-Köder. Das bleibt aber trotz tollen Schaums erstmal erfolgreich. 
Also weiter. Punta Falconera anfahren. Dort klatschen die Wellen ohne Gnade auf die Felsküste! 
Diese Angelei hat schon was ganz spezielles. Aber heute ist der Tag! Die Fische beißen, das hat man nicht oft! 
Ich bekomme viele Bisse, einige bleiben hängen. Dies sind zuerst einmal Obladas (Bandbrassen), die nicht sonderlich groß sind. 















Dann beißt auch nochmal ein Sargo! Ein wenig größer noch als der vorherige, aber unerheblich. 















Und bei der Oblada vom letzten Bild, da dachte ich ich hätte noch einen Sargo dran. Aber es war diese schöne Oblada, welche dann auch noch mitkam. Die anderen Obladas (denke hatte insgesamt 6) die sind alle weitergeschwommen. Eine habe ich dann auch noch nach einer kurzen Feeding Frenzy gefangen mit einem Glaze. 

Nunja, der Tag war perfekt und auch der wo wir am längsten unterwegs waren. Aber das ganze ist sehr sehr schauklig und eine Höllenkurbelei am Lenkrad. 
Falls ihr euch fragen solltet, warum nur ich Fische gefangen habe, das ist recht simpel. Mein Papa hat auf Wolf probiert, da ich aber immer wieder rotierend der Reihe nach an die selben Felsen rangefahren bin wurd ihm das Langweilig.
Steilküste ist nicht wie flachere Küste, die Welle die auf den Felsen kracht kann nirgendwo hin. Und diese Welle war heftig. Die kommt dann eben zurück und bei der Schaukelei... naja da ist sogar mein Papa dann mal wieder Seekrank geworden und hat ein wenig Fische gefüttert. Hat sich aber tapfer geschlagen und so hatten wir dann ja auch ein Abendessen zusammen! 

Für mich eine kurzweilige Geschichte. Diese Angelei macht mir sehr viel Spaß und da das ein sehr aktiver Tag war, wo es auch tatsächlich viele Bisse gab, umso besser! 






Ein Video kann man von der Angelei aber wirklich schlecht machen und dementsprechend gibts auch keins #6

Die Sargos und die Oblada sind übrigens zu einem sensationellen Pescado al forn geworden. Auf Gemüsebett mit viel Knoblauch im Ofen. Ein Träumchen...


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese Brassen so gut auf Gummi beißen... Dachte die fängt man ehr mit Wurm oder Muschel etc.

Trotzdem sehr cool! Dickes Petri


Ich habe aber auch nochmal eine Frage... Welche Keschergröße und Länge würdet ihr zu spinnen vom Ufer/Klippen bevorzugen? 
Ggf i-welche Tipps?

Reicht da sowas?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3-x-Kescherk...0-klappbar-gummiert-Anti-Geruch-/371834432393


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario! 
Sehe du näherst dich endlich einmal den meinen Fischgrößen an^^  hihi. Nö, wirklich sehr schöner Bericht! Dachte ja das wars jetzt. Drei fette Brocken! Und dann kommt er mit noch mehr Fischen um die Ecke, hehe.

Snakesfreak - beißen auch gut auf deine gekauften Casting Jigs! Findest sie oft vor Wellenbrechern, Klippen, oder wie bei Dario an Brandungsfelsen.
Gerade Brandbrassen.
Kescher würde ich gar keinen kaufen. Fische selbst am Meer mit gar keinem vom Ufer. Die kleineren lupfe ich mit der Rute ausm Meer, größere Wölfe drille ich aus und bringe sie in Ufernähe. Je nach dem strande ich diese oder nem ein billiges Gaff, welches ich mir aus Aluteleskopstange(gebraucht von der letzten Renovierung/Malerbedarf) und zurechtgebogenem Rollenhalter (vom Renovieren/Streichen) zusammengedängelt habe. Die Farbrolle machste ab, biegst den Rundstahl zurecht und spitzt am näxtbestem Schleifstein die Spitze scharf. Darauf steckst du bei Bedarf noch einen Korken 
Kescher macht vom Boot Sinn, bei scharfen Felsen hält der aber nicht lange.. Wenn schon, dann tut es auch einer aus Monofilgeflochtener (kannste wieder selber reparieren bei Loch). 

lg


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ein Gaff kostet ja auch nicht mehr die Welt...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/391336777569?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Die hier dachte ich als Stange für den Kescher, wobei man da natürlich auch was anderes drauf Schrauben kann...

http://www.angelsport.de/cormoran-alu-kescherstock_0133118.html


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sind aber auch 40 Mäuse  - achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass Gewinde und Stange zusammenpassen. Gibt da ja versch. Normen (Metrisch, Withworth, etc.pp. Deutsch,engl, USamerikanisch).

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja doch das mit den Gummis passt ganz gut. Die Obladas sind aber nicht so schwer zu fangen wie die Sargos. Die stehen auch nicht so dicht am Felsen. Mit Casting Jig hab ich auch schon viele Obladas gefangen, Sargos gehen da dann doch eher selten drauf. 

Zum Gaff muss ich sagen, dass ich von teleskopierbar weg bin. Hab mit dem Ding alles erlebt. Abknicken, Haken aus der Stange gerissen. Bin nun Besitzer eines schnieken, deutschen Edelstahlgaffs  Das muss ich zwar jedes mal vom Boot mit nach Hause nehmen, aber das bricht mir kein Fisch mehr durch  Wobei das würd ich für von Land auch nicht nehmen...

Glavoc, wart mal ab. Hab da noch was in petto


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Brassen schmecken dennoch teils sehr unterschiedlich gut...Rotbrasse, Zahn- und Goldbrasse sowie Streifenbrassen ziehe ich zBsp der Zweibindenbrasse def. vor [/QUOTE]

hmm, das lag wohl an den hervorragenden Fähigkeiten des Kochs#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wolfsbarsch hab ich vor Jahren mal einen in der Nordsee bei Amrum gefangen. Ohne eine Jungfrau an Voodoogott zu opfern


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja die Istrier sind mMn auf jeden Fall die besseren Gastronomen und Köche als wir Dalmatiener. Das mit den verschiedenen Präferenzen im Bezug auf die Brassen ist aber auch etwas individuell... manchen ist bsw. der Arbun/Rotbrasse zu "jodig"..ich mag ihn gerade deshalb .

Wenn du nicht gerade mit Blinker oder Spinnern auf die Wölfe in Istrien angeln willst, solltest du auch dort welche erlegen können. Alles ist halt viel klarer und da solltest du die KuKös schneller fischen als auf Amrum.
Klick dich mal durch diesen Kanal auf youtube durch- dann weisste Bescheid^^, mit was & wie auf Küstenräuber. 
lg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaFmKKsgvxc

Nochmal zurück zu Obladas. Sind sicher leichter zu fangen wie die Sargos, manchmal nerven die mich auch..jedoch für ihre Größe gute Kämpfer. Gehen auch auf Topwater...
Sargos sind da viel seltener, bei mir (Vorkommen), fing aber auch den einen oder anderen schon auf Jig (bei hängeriskanter Führung ganz nah am Fels, wollte eigentl. ganz andere Fische fangen, typische Opferköder-Methode^^).


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

 ich glaube der Begriff des "Opferköders" setzt sich langsam durch!:m


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Scorp: Mal wieder sehr schöne Dentex-Fänge! Die Angelei auf Sargos mit Gummi klingt interessant!


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also der Arbun, und da hatten wir nun wirklich schon einige kapitale Exemplare letztes Jahr ist mMn mit das beste was man so kriegen kann. Der hat ein bisschen was anderes und das find ich klasse. Finde den total lecker |rolleyes 
Dentex auch absolut top, Sargo esse ich auch sehr gerne aber denke ich nicht soo hochwertig wie die anderen, der Sargo imperial vom September, ein Träumchen. Auch fantastisch und Dorade natürlich keine Frage sofern Wildfang, aber da hatte ich bisher noch keine Große. 

Die Oblada ist da schon einer der minderwertigsten aus der Familie. Aber leicht zu fangen. Mit Brot im Sommer, easy. Würde ich aber nicht aus einem Hafen essen wollen. Und die lassen sich auch gut auf Minnows fangen, weil sie alles atackieren. Selbst wenn es so groß ist wie sie selbst. Das tun Sargos nicht. 
Beim Jiggen Sargos eher weniger, mal einen mit Black Minnow, aber ich bevorzuge mit Casting Jig auch eine agressive Köderführung um Bonitos, Serviola und Dentex zu triggern. Sonst fängt man dann auch langsam viel solche Serranos also so kleine Barsche und so ein Zeugs. Arbun beißt auch oft auf Glaze!

Das was den Fisch so lecker macht sind mMn zwei Punkte. Einmal die Abwechslung, also immer mal was anderes und dann natürlich die Frische. Frischer Fisch schmeckt immer gut! 

Achso und eine Cantara, wie die Streifenbrassen bei uns heißen, hatte ich erst einmal. Gejiggt. Aber die war auch nicht soo groß. 






Wird sicherlich irgendwann mal eine auf Kalmar beißen. Vielleicht hats auch schonmal eine und blieb nur nicht hängen. Die stehen da ja total drauf! 

Achso: Fürs Shorejiggen sind Assisthooks doch eigentlich Pflicht oder? 

@Wlahn von Land mit den Sargos deutlich schwieriger, immer die Spitzen. Dort wo viel Schaum ist. Man muss genau ranwerfen und der Köder muss mit der Welle runter. Die stellen sind einfach rar. Klappt aber auch, wenn man sie mal gefunden hat. Mein Papa hat da schon schöne gefangen!


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sargo esse ich auch sehr gerne aber denke ich nicht soo hochwertig wie die anderen
> 
> Main Cousin sein Lieblingsfisch - Auch wenn die Zentnerweise Dentexe fischen -so unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker
> 
> ...



So und nun bin ich auf weitere Fischbilder gespannt:m

lg
#h

Buddah sollte doch langsam auch ausm Urlaub zurück sein...falls noch nicht sei es ihm gegönnt!! (uns hier frieren zu lassen und er Sternstunden plus blauem Himmel abgreifen kann nach Herzenslust:vik.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also das liegt dann aber auch daran, wenn man immer Dentex isst will man auch mal was anderes haben. Hab jetzt im Urlaub nen paar mal Dentex gegessen und das war dann jetzt auch erstmal genug. Aber wirklich auch ein Genuss. 

Ich hab Inchikus in der Box. Aber es ist wie folgt. Jetzt den Urlaub z.B. waren wir garnicht jiggen. Nur mal hier und da 2-3 Würfe. Hab aber auch da noch nicht so richtig die Idee wie ich damit Angeln soll. 

Ne eigentlich ärgern die mich beim Livebaiten nicht. Wenn die mal nen Arm abbeißen ist das nicht soo schlimm. Die, die die Arme komplett wollen da hat man eine ganz gute Chance die zu haken. Jetzt noch zig extra Haken dran zu machen, das macht die Montage zu kompliziert. Passt schon so, bin zufrieden wie es ist. 

Das ist nicht immer der selbe Spot. Die Cantara war weder in Wurfweite zum Land noch würdest du dort an Land hinkommen denn da ist es senkrechte Wand. ABER da wäre ein guter Shorejiggingspot. Haben wir schon alles gehabt, Dentex, Bonito und kleineres Zeug. 

Weitere Fischbilder kommen gleich #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also irgendwie hab ich mich letztes mal verhauen. Also die Sargos waren nicht vom 2.1. sondern von Silvester und gehören somit ins alte Jahr. Das neue Jahr fing anders an. Kälter. 

Morgens früh stehen wir auf, aber nicht so früh wie sonst, denn da haben nie Kalmare gebissen. Wie letztes mal schon ist es morgens neblig und kalt. Diesmal besonders neblig und unter null grad. Der Spaß fängt schon morgens am Boot an. Im Dunkeln aufs Boot, flotten Schritt auf die ungeriffelte Fläche und schwups hätt ich fast da gelegen und konnt mich doch noch abfangen. Da steht eine schöne Eisschicht drauf! Darauf muss man aufpassen .... 
Es ist eklig kalt. Das ist eine andere Kälte als hier in Deutschland. Hier ist 0 Grad ja nicht schlimm. Aber diese feuchte Kälte im Nebel das kriecht überall rein, umhüllt einen Regelrecht und man schnattert vor sich hin. Wir sind wieder bis unter die Zähne eingekleidet als wir uns auf die Jagd nach Kalmaren im Nebel begegnen! 
Heute ist es mal wieder besonders zäh und der Nebel hält sich auch sehr lange. Wir fischen an verschiedenen Stellen und fingen wir doch vielversprechend an mit einem kleinen Kalmar, so dauert es doch ewig bis der 2. kommt, der ist aber ein schön großes Exemplar. Und dann leider nix mehr. Mein Papa der damit prahlt, dass er ja letzte Zeit viel mehr Tintenfische fängt als ich bekommt schon Angst, denn ich liege 2:0 vorn für dieses Jahr #6 
Uns wäre es natürlich beiden egal wo, hauptsache es beißt noch irgendwo was. Und das sollte dann um 11 Uhr bei meinem Papa sein. Er rettet uns den Tag in dem er eine Kalmardoblette mit einem am oberen und einem am unteren Köder holt. Hatten wir auch noch nicht ! 

Mit 4 Kalmaren lässt sich arbeiten und so fahren wir, nachdem wir noch ein bisschen weiterangeln wieder zum neuen Spot. Da mein Papa ja nun genug gefangen hat, wollte er mir jetzt auch mal wieder einen Fisch ermöglichen und bietet sich an mich zu fahren. Muss ihn also erst wieder aufs neue Boot und den neuen Spot anlernen, aber das klappt auch zügig. 
Ich hab flott den ersten Kalmar montiert, ein schöner, schreit nach Dentex! 
Ich lasse ihn mit 400gr Blei herunter. Er ist gerade unten, vielleicht 30 sek. Biss. Nur einen kurzen Schlag tuts. Nix weiter. Abwarten. Doch es tut sich nix mehr. Wir fahren noch ein Stück, aber nix passiert. Also kontrollieren. Kalmar ist sauber vorne an der Tube atackiert worden, nur Totgebissen. Dann wohl Schiss bekommen und abgehauen. Naja, der erste Kalmar war ja flott weg. Das war übrigens abseits vom Topspot. 
Ja und dann, muss eben der nächste Kalmar dran. Haben ja Gott sei Dank 4 Stück. 
Jetzt passiert erstmal nichts. Aber dann spüre ich doch irgendwann deutlich Bewegung am anderen Ende der Rute. Ich schlage an und Fisch hängt. Nicht vergleichbar mit den letzten Bissen. Viel zaghafter und der Fisch muss auch viel kleiner sein. Doch nach halbem Weg nach oben befreit er sich vom Haken. Nein, kann doch nicht wahr sein!!! #q
Bleiben nur noch 2 Kalmare, hat mein Glück in 2017 sein Ende gefunden? 

Neuer Kalmar, neuer Versuch. Diesmal ein ganz kleiner. Wir fahren über den Topspot und wieder eine Wende, wieder drüber, Grund. Blei weg. Hochgeholt, Kalmar noch topfit. Neues Blei, wieder runter. Selbe Stelle, wieder her. (Wenn ich selbe Stelle schreibe natürlich nicht immer exakt gleich, die Spots für sowas sind ja größer. Es geht im wesentlichen um eine Struktur und was davor und danach man immer so mitnimmt) 
Wir sind genau an der Struktur. Grund, weiter, brutaler Biss! Fisch reißt die Schnur von der Rolle, die Threekings biegt sich und kann den Fisch aufhalten. Das ist ein klopper. Auf den Videos seht ihr das ja nie, aber die Bisse sind der Hammer. Absolut brutal. Die sind auch nicht wie bei sotos vasi. Nein, ich empfinde die als viel heftiger. Ein großer Dentex hakt sich immer selbst. Die kommen aus Entfernung, mit saumäßig Speed angeschossen, knallen voll drauf und nehmen dann sofort Schnur. So haben wir es zumindest diesen Urlaub an diesem Spot immer erlebt. Die Fische waren dort definitiv auf Jagd und nicht faul am Fressen! 
Adrenalin schießt durch meine Venen, schon 2 verplinst, jetzt bitte diesen dritten rausholen! 
Dem Fisch geht dann recht schnell die Kraft aus und so erstaunt mich doch die Größe des hochkommenden silbernen Brummers. Ein wunderschöner Dentex, ein tolles Tier. Nicht so groß wie der Letzte! Der kam wohl aus dem tieferen und ist mit dem Druckunterschied nicht klargekommen. Wenig ausgepowert ist er dann im Boot ziemlich aktiv. 
Klasse, die Dentone beißen dieses mal einfach! Geil geil geil! Der erste von 2017 am 2.1. und der ist unser drittgrößter bisher mit 4,7kg. 
Mein Papa holt aus der Supermarkttüte eine Pappkrone die er mitgebracht hat. Bei den Spaniern ist ja der Dreikönigstag ganz wichtig und dann gibts immer eine Torte mit König und Bohne drin und wer den König findet kriegt die Krone. 
Ich hab Dentex gefunden, also darf ich nun die Krone aufsetzen und mal ganz arrogant in die Kamera lächeln. Bisschen Spaß muss sein, wir haben uns herrlich amüsiert! 




Nunja, wenns doch grad läuft, dann bin ich auch bereit den größten Kalmar, der schon nicht schlecht ist, auch noch dranzuhängen. Gesagt getan, soll mein Papa noch seinen Mero fangen! 
Naja gut mit Meros klappts ja momentan irgendwie nicht, aber ein Dentex wär auch ok. 




Selbe Stelle, nächster Kalmar, nicht allzu lange und nächster Biss. Und auch dieser Einschlag ist wieder sowas von heftig. Das ist unglaublich. Ich denke, da hat wieder ein 7kg angebissen. Doch der Fisch kann die Kampfkraft nicht beibehalten. Und so pumpt mein Papa den nächsten, fleißig Kopfschläge gebenden Dentex hinauf. Wieder ein tolles Tier, das wunderbar schnell im Kescher landet. Perfekt gehakt und etwas kleiner als meiner. ABER auch ein Brummer. 




Dieses Schätzchen bringt mit 3,5kg auch nicht gerade wenig auf die Waage. Haben wir doch letztes Jahr doch irgendwie noch 10 Dentex erreicht ( zugegebenermaßen auch 3 kleine von denen 2 noch schwimmen), der Start ins neue Jahr ist auch nicht übel. 2 Fische sind schonmal sicher. 
Wieder eine Doblette! :vik:

Einfach perfekt. Der Tag könnte besser nicht sein. Und so gehts um halb drei wieder zurück mit vollen Fischkisten! 

Und der Film ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut gelungen. Einfach hier klicken. #6





Jetzt braucht ihr von mir nicht mehr allzu viel erwarten. Schreib jetzt noch bisschen was zu den anderen Tagen und das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Unglaublich!! Ihr beide seid wirklich der Hammer!! Wow!
Mit Zahnbrassen kann euch vermutlich (ausser Netzfischern) keiner mehr das Wasser reichen. Solche Größen und diese Anzahl - respect in every aspect!

Beeindruckt!
(langsam sollte sich das Katalanische Fischereiministerium um den Schutz der Dentexpopulation Gedanken machen^^- ne natürlich Spaß!!^^ ) )
Sei euch gegönnt, jeder einzelne !
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA die sollten langsam mal irgendein Dekret erlassen  Danke sehr, Dentex das haben wir gut raus. Diesen Urlaub war darauf bisher der erfolgreichste! 
Die Dentex werden eher mit Langleinen gefangen glaube ich, aber auch nicht immer so viele. Obwohl es von denen bei uns einige gibt, da haben wir ein gutes Revier. Die Longliner dürfen aber nicht überall. 

Interessanter Fakt vielleicht: wir hatten ja doch deutlich schwierigkeiten Tintenfische zu fangen. Das war tatsächlich diesmal eher der limitierende Faktor als die Dentizes. Hätte gerne mal morgens früh in der Dämmerung welche gehabt, das hätte die Chancen auf Mero und Serviola sicherlich gesteigert! 
In La Escala hat mir Pep erzählt, da haben sie viiiiiel besser gefangen. Hätte nur 15min nach Süden fahren müssen und dort haben sie in 2 Stunden 20 bis 30 Stück gefangen. Tja so ist das, weiß man ja nicht immer vorher. Pep meinte übrigens, dass er einen guten Mero verloren hat und ihn schon fast oben hatte. Er hatte u.a. auch eine schöne Serviola und auch eine Cantara gefangen. Also eine große Cantara. 

Ich habe dann zwei Tage später nochmal auf Wolf probieren wollen. Schöne Welle war angesagt durch den Tramuntana und so sind wir früh morgens in den Norden gefahren um es dort zu probieren. Rockfishing. Anspruchsvolle Geschichte mit sportlichem Aspekt. Nunja, über Erfolge brauch ich nicht berichten. Die Bedingungen waren zu Beginn perfekt. Richtig schöne Welle, fast kein Wind, weil der irgendwie nicht angekommen ist. Dann gegen Mittag hat er gedreht und stand voll aufm Land und dann war fischen quasi unmöglich. Haben dann den letzten Spot noch ausgelassen. 
Habe mal aus Spaß meine Schrittzählapp auf dem Handy laufen lassen. 
13km Strecke, 18.000Schritte durch unwegsames Gelände mit viel auf und ab, gekletter über verwittertes Vulkangestein usw. Viele viele Würfe und nur 2 verfolgende Obladas und ein Sargo-Fehlbiss. Kein Wolf, kein nix. Nur eine fette Feeding frenzy weit draußen haben wir gesehen. Bonito oder Thunfisch. 
Ich hau einfach mal ein paar Bilder raus und vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Tipps. 
Köder:
Crazy Sandeel 150,
Yokozuna Montero 15cm
Bassday Logsurf 144f
Xorus Patchinko 100
Xorus Asturie 110
Zipbaits SurfDriver
Duo Bay Ruf Manic.
paar kleine Gummifische für Sargos. 









Das hier ist ein Sargospot: man kann schön an die Gegenüberliegenden Steine werfen








Einer meiner Lieblingsspots! Da wo die wellen brechen sind vorgelagerte Steine. 








Auch ein schöner Spot:


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die Dentex werden eher mit Langleinen gefangen glaube ich,
> 
> ja Langleinen, einzelne Leine (1 Haken an Styroporrolle, leider jetzt verboten worden) oder eben mit Scheuchleine und Netzen. Nennt sich bei uns Ludar oder Tramata.
> 
> ...



wie ich dich verstehen kann^^
lg#h


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also die Spots sehen Hammer aus!

Warum da nix beißt?! Kp... ggf falsche Uhrzeit?


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich muss tatsächlich sagen, dass ich als Sportler (so seh ich mich da zumindest) diesen komerziellen Videos nicht so viel abgewinnen kann. Mir tut das weh das zu sehen, weil da wenig Wertschätzung auch dem Tier gegenüber erbracht wird und es ist eben einfach was anderes. Ich weiß, dass das harte Arbeit für wenig Geld ist und respektiere diese Menschen. Naja aber ihr werdet das sicher ähnlich sehen. Was abgucken kann man sich allemal. 

Naja von Morgens bis frühen Nachmittag. Ich weiß es auch nicht. Man muss die Bedingungen da nehmen wie sie kommen. Die Wölfe die es dort gab, die sind zumindest groß. So erzählt man mir. 

Da könntest du echt an jedem Spot shorejiggen. 20m erreichen sollte echt kein Thema sein. 
Aber so ist es wohl, wir werden stets zum anderen aufblicken müssen bzgl einer Fischart und das bereichert es doch auch. Ein echt interessanter Austausch hier im Forum.


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe grade dieses Video gefunden...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta18pUrEDyE

Ab min. 4:00 wird es interessant!

Gebt zu, ihr macht das doch auch so in der Brandung....!!!

Wie komme ich einfach an köderfische? Geht auch was anderes als Meeräschen und Hornhechte?


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hä der fängt doch nichtmal was? 

Die einfach, zumindest für mich, du kommst nie einfach an Köderfische. Das ist meist schwerer als der restliche Part. Einen Hornhecht fang ich nur alle Jubeljahre einmal :q 

Aber diese pesca teleferica, die macht doch der Franzl auch. Aber der ist ja verschwunden nachdem wir uns über Mindestmaße von Mahis unterhalten haben. Franzl, du dürftest gerne wiederkommen! Ich werde dich auch nicht mehr fragen, ob denn deine Ködermeeräschen auch maßig waren... #6


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Geht auch was anderes als Meeräschen und Hornhechte?



Klar, wichtig ist nur das sie dort vorkommen und lebhaft genug sind...mir ist es zu aufwändig...auch hab ich bei mir keine Brandung.
Findest unter "Heavy Casting" relativ viele Videos.

Die obigen Videos hab ich gepostet gehabt, da es angesprochen wurde. Hatte nur einen informativen Zweck gehabt, mehr nicht. Das sind u.a. halt meine anglerischen Wurzeln. 

Wenn ich mit Livebait arbeiten wolllte, müsste ich es eher so machen:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmqiB8jc6N4

Hab mir sogar solch eine Handleine fertig gebunden. Nur benutzt hab ich die bisher nich...
Lieber kraxel ich  sinnlos wie ne Ziege über die Klippen^^.

#h

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Lieber kraxel ich  sinnlos wie ne Ziege über die Klippen^^.



Hättest es nicht treffender ausdrücken können :q:q:q


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und so sieh das bei Dario beim anködern aus!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jXmQS9NbO9g

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Wie komme ich einfach an köderfische?



Ups vergessen zu beantworten. Nun einfachste Methode: als Beifang beim Spinnfischen, oder aber du angelst speziell darauf.
Wie gesagt, bräuchte die Handleine eigentl. nur mit in der Rucksack zu stecken. Den näxtbesten Horni der auf meine Cast.jigs geht oder die näxtebeste Oblade oder einen doofen Schriftbarsch dranmontieren und einfach rausschwimmen. 
Aber da geht es dann schon los. Bis ich von der Fangstelle zum Spot komme sind die Köderfische schon tot...wer weiß, sollte ich mir als festen Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr eventl. vornehmen#c|rolleyes

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!! :q:q:q|muahah:|muahah:
JA genau, davor hab ich Angst. Hab zwar schonmal was ins Gesicht bekommen, aber nicht in der Menge und auch nicht beim Anködern |supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haben uns gerade überschnitten. Du man nimmt sich so viel vor und dann kommt doch immer alles anders! 

Ich hab ja schonmal mit Oblada geangelt, ok die war sehr groß, aber würde das durchaus nochmal probieren im Sommer. 

Du musst die Fische da fangen wo du sie brauchst. Ich seh die doch , da wo ich fische mit Livebait versuchen. Von Land. Die haben Stippen dabei, füttern fleißig an und wenn sie was fangen wirds an den Haken gehängt und rausgefeuert. Das Futter gibt es immer da wo die Jäger sind. 
Und die kleinen Serranos, also Schriftbarsche, sollen sogar ein guter Dentexköder sein. 

In diversen Videos u.a. den alten vom Markos Vidalis siehst du ja auch, dass die alles mögliche nehmen. Ich würd mal sagen bei uns am leichtesten sind Obladas, Meeräschen oder Bogas (Gelbstriemen). Letztere fangen sie bei uns an der Mole ja viel und die haben mir erzählt, dass es durchaus hin und wieder mal vorkommt dass die Hälfte abgebissen wird. Ich weiß genau wer es ist, meine Barracudafreunde. 

Dieter nimmt glaub ich auch so Makrelen und Stöcker zum Livebaiten, die Stöcker funktionieren wohl sehr gut. Aber die sind dann natürlich von Land nicht so easy zu kriegen. Vom Boot recht simpel. 
Also Meeräschen sollte aber doch klappen. Klappt ja eh nicht immer, ist mit den Kalmaren doch genau das selbe. Hätte ich mehr Kalmare gehabt, hätt ich nochmehr Dentex fangen können. 
Am letzten Tag hatten wir nur 2. Da hatten wir dann einen Fehlbiss und einen an den Felsen gehangen. Ja kannste nix machen dann. Da war an dem Tag aber unser neuer Spot recht unbelebt. Aber auch deutlich schlechtere Bedingungen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das wär das letzte mal auch mein Problem...

Wollte mit köfi Angeln, aber keine gefangen


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JAAA so ist das immer. Zwischen dir und dem Fisch stehen
-Köderfische fangen, genügend
-Köder am leben erhalten. Das ist nicht so einfach wie man denkt, habe da schon ärgerliche Sachen gehabt
-Köder nicht an die Felsen hängen
-und dann erst kannste den Fisch haben, das macht der Köder ja quasi von selbst

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Mett (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp

Ein dickes Petri wie immer
Natürlich wieder alles wunderbar geschrieben, macht Laune und Vorfreude das nächste mal ans Wasser zu kommen #6



Meine Flugsuche ist nun tatsächlich angelaufen und es ist schon sehr fix das es ans Wasser geht.
Kennt sich jemand von euch mit Portugal (Algarve) aus, vor allem wie es da mit Bestimmungen aussieht ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Joseeee! Dein Einsatz


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!! :q:q:q|muahah:|muahah:
> JA genau, davor hab ich Angst. Hab zwar schonmal was ins Gesicht bekommen, aber nicht in der Menge und auch nicht beim Anködern |supergri




Ohne das Video als Link klingt das doch sehr nach Boardferkel Thread 
++++
Schöne Fänge die du postest...Wahnsinn!


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Leute,

"Das Futter gibt es immer da wo die Jäger sind." 

Würde ich jetzt nur bedingt (Zielfischabhängig) verallgemeinern wollen. Gibt Stellen, wo es durchaus auch nicht so ist. Bsw. fange ich Hornis öfters mal im superflachem...dort dann auf Dentex zu hoffen wäre zwecklos. 
(Wölfe,Licas und junge AJ jedoch möglich). So wie ich es anhand deiner Bilder beurteilen würde, passt jedoch deine Aussage für deine Gegend auf jeden Fall!

"...die Stöcker funktionieren wohl sehr gut. Aber die sind dann natürlich von Land nicht so easy zu kriegen.!"

Doch, ich fange die öfters auch mit der Spinne. Dabei ist nur wichtig in der ganz späten Dämmerung/Dunkelheit zu fischen. Denn dann kommen die ganz nah ans Ufer um sich an den "schlafenden" Köderfischen zu laben. Diese Jagdmethode steht denen ja auch "im Gesicht geschrieben"^^(die großen Augen).
Problem: ihre dünnen Maulhäute - reissen oft aus. Die Hälterung bis zum Morgengrauen wäre dann auch noch ein/das näxte Problem^^.

Mett - schau mal im Portugal/Algarve Thread hier auf AB oder frag da nach. Da sitzen die dortigen Spezialisten
|wavey:


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Algarve: ich weiß da nix genaues, aber ab dem post #*921* steht dazu was.

die pdf hab ich mal angehängt


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nana Käptn wo denkst du denn hin....

Glavoc du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich meine es anders. Und zwar, wenn du jetzt von Land zu meinem Spot rennst und du weißt, dass es dort Räuber gibt, dann wirst du am selben Spot sicherlich auch Köderfische fangen können. Denn die Jäger frequentieren ja Spots wo es auch was zu holen gibt. Natürlich gibts nicht überall wo Futter ist auch gleich Jäger! 

Bei uns gibts Spots wo du die vom Boot sehr einfach fangen kannst. Welch tolle Erfindung der Livebaitwell hinten im Boot doch ist! |supergri Ich habe meine Oblada auch nicht ins Maul gehangen sondern darüber. Wenn du sie nur stationär anbietes kannst du ihnen auch den Haken einfach durch den Rücken setzen. ODer du bindest mit einem Nylon vors Maul. Quasi eine Überbissmontage. 


Hornhechte. Die gibts bei mir ja schon. Aber so wirklich die Methode um mal gezielt welche zu fangen, die hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Patrick Baier hat mir mal ein paar Tips gegeben, vielleicht probier ich das dann auch irgendwann mal aus. Aber es gibt die bei euch häufiger als bei mir. 
Manchmal gibts allerdings Schwärme. Und das ist die Zeit wo man auf Speerfisch hoffen darf! 
Mit Hornhecht fängst eh nur Barracudas.


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mit Hornhecht fängst eh nur Barracudas.




Was ein Traumfisch ist


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meinst du solche? :vik: 





Mit Hornhecht gefangen


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

kurz zur Erklärung - die dünnen Maulhäute beim Stöcker, stellen sich problematisch raus, weil sie sich wegen ebendiesen oft wieder vom Haken/Drilling befreien..so meinte ich das  - also nicht wegen dem Anködern.
Ja so eine Livebaitwell ist ne schöne Sache, noch schöner find ich euer schickes Boot- beides zusammen sind ein Träumchen  (wenn Sportangeln und Cruisen im Fokus sind).
lg


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Cuda!! Was für ein Traumfisch!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja man der war echt klasse. Hab ich an meinem Geburtstag gefangen, der mit Abstand größte Cuda den wir hatten. 112cm und 6kg. Nie wieder so einen großen gesehen seitdem. Dies Jahr haben sowieso immer nur kleine gebissen so von 60cm oder so. 

Glavoc, gut, dass wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden! 
Was fischst du eigentlich für ein FC auf Wolf? 

Ivan hat übrigens vor paar Jahren, als er noch viel gefischt hat, mit lebenden Stöckern sehr erfolgreich auf Palometta gefischt und ein paar echte Klopper rausgehauen.


----------



## Mett (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Jose schrieb:


> Algarve: ich weiß da nix genaues, aber ab dem post #*921* steht dazu was.
> 
> die pdf hab ich mal angehängt



Danke, den hatte ich scheinbar übersehen |bigeyes


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_Glavoc, gut, dass wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden! 
_
Ja, ist leicht sich misszuverstehen im Inet... analog versteht mensch sich dagegen manchmal sogar schweigend:m

_Was fischst du eigentlich für ein FC auf Wolf? _

Von Berkley bis (in letzter Zeit verstärkt) zu *Seaguar*#6. Von 0,2irgendwas bis hoch zu 0,5 (an der schweren SJ-Kombo).

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau ich wollt jetzt auch auf die Stärke aus. Bin mit meinem Seaguar ganz zufrieden. Fische es in 0,40 passt recht universal für Jiggen und Casten, hätte aber gerne auf wolf und v.a. Sargos gerne dünner gefischt. So 0,25 oder 0,30 aber das ist von Seaguar bei shimreels grad nicht drin und das bestellte von Duel bei waveinn war nicht lieferbar. #d


----------



## Snakesfreak (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guck mal bei Camo-Tackle die haben das Seaguar auch...

Welches nutzt ihr denn? Das Red Label?

Habe mir mal was davon aus den Staaten mitgebracht und war echt zufrieden


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ACE- FC von tackle 24 soll aus der gleichen Maschine rollen wie Seaguar FC.
#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich benutz Seaguar FXR und vorher Seaguar Ace. Hatte auch schon Maxima FC aber das ist so schwer zu bekommen und bin mit Seaguar durchweg zufrieden!


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Jau ich wollt jetzt auch auf die Stärke aus.
> 
> Nun ich fische unterschiedliche Kombos (nicht nur mit Handleinen^^)
> 
> ...



Die Sorten sind ACE und FXR je nach dem...ich besorge die mir bei meinem Händler. Der hat dort wirklich viele schöne Dinge die ich so nicht hier herbekomme #6 Überhaupt gibt`s hier fast nur "in die Richtung gehendes Tackle" und wenn es was gibt, dann bin ich nicht bereit noch 10€ Zuschlag pro Wobbler für Junghipster zu zahlen wie zBsp. hiesige DUO Händler. Auch Internet nervt mit Portokosten für bissle Kleinteile...#q

Habt ihr hier schon von YGK oder Gosen gehört? Nach Jahren gibt es hier endlich in 2,3 Shops Sunline^^...

Für die _Süßwasserangelfischerei _kaufe ich dagegen gerne hier im lokalem Angelladen - sehr nett, kompetent und nen Kaffee sowie Tips gibt`s kostenlos dazu. Das Board hier nicht zu vergessen - 2 Ruten, eine Rolle, viele viele Kunstköder:m

lg#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das kann ich gut verstehen! Ich verzweifel gerade auch wieder am deutschen Markt. Der gibt einfach nix her für Mittelmeer  

YGK habe ich durchweg nur gutes gehört. Sollen die besten Schnüre machen. Zum jiggen z.b. echt top und für Thuna. Aber die kann ja keiner bezahlen


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na ja, vergl. mal die Sunline Preise in D`land und mit denen bei einem Litauer Shop... wobei YGK schon salzige Preise haben. Das krasseste vom Preis ist jedoch die 12-fach geflochtene von Daiwa^^ - dafür kann ich mir ne Rute und 2 Wobbler kaufen (mindestens!)


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich kaufe auch wirklich viel in Spanien ein beim Pep von jjpescasport. Der macht mir auch immer faire Preise und ich krieg eben gutes Zeug dort. 
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Schlepprute zum Downriggern und da verzweifelt man hier in Deutschland. Ein Dentex oder gar eine Serviola ist eben nicht vergleichbar mit ner Sandstrandmeerforelle. 

Ich bestell aber auch viel bei shimreels, da kosts kein Porto und Kleinteile und Zubehör hat der fast alles zu guten Preisen und gute Qualität. Wobbler kann man da auch gut kaufen. 

Sunline kenne ich jetzt z.B. garnicht. Gosen sagt mir was von den Shorejiggern. 
YGK Braid habe ich schon gefischt, Jürgen hat das eben zum Thunafischen. Naja ob der Unterschied jetzt so groß ist? Hab noch keinen Thun verloren weil mir die Schnur gerissen ist. Aber das ist mir dann auch einfach viel zu teuer um davon 500m auf die Rolle zu packen. Mit YGK hab ich auch meine Assisthooks gemacht, aber das war nicht teuer. 

Von der ominösen 12 fach geflochtenen hab ich noch nicht gehört  Habe eine J-Braid und die war preislich in Ordnung. Ansonsten immer mit Fireline gut gefahren, hab davon ne 1800m Spule rumstehen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario,

Hier für dich:

https://boddenangler.de/Daiwa-Moret...eCz5-ETA50SLEqfZQKuSkgFgUe4LlQQ1cnhoCxVjw_wcB

http://www.hardbait-versand.de/Sunline-Cast-Away-PE


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja vielen Dank, ich verzichte #d#d#d|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Snakesfreak (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja kann ich verstehen...


----------



## Mett (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zauberschnur ??? ;+ |bigeyes |uhoh:

Wie viel Fisch oder Tackel man allein um den Preis kaufen kann.
So viel kann die doch gar nicht bringen #d


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

damit läufts wie am Schnürchen|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke an Alle die letzten Seiten waren sehr unterhaltsam.
Schöne Berichte von Dario und sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

 Bitte sehr

Habe gestern noch drei Manics bestellt. Kay, wehe da beißt nix drauf!!! 
In Red Mullet, Kobe Black und so ein grüner mit rotem Schwanz.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp,
die Art und Weise, wie Du die Bisse der Dentex beschreibst erinnert mich an die Bisse der Red Snapper in Neu-Seeland


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn da nix beißt, warste eines der unzähligen DUO Werbeopfern^^
Die sind mir zu teuer und zu ungewiss...zumal die Videos, wo sie fangen bei mir nicht vorhanden sind. Möglicherweise hätte ich es getestet, wenn ich ähnliche Spots wie in der "Werbung" hätte (Mündung, trübe Sandstrände etc.). Denke aber für Mungamündung und Sandstrand sollte das passen?
lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr
> 
> Habe gestern noch drei Manics bestellt. Kay, wehe da beißt nix drauf!!!
> In Red Mullet, Kobe Black und so ein grüner mit rotem Schwanz.


Also habe bis jetzt 4 Fische drauf bekommen. Und einige Kontakte. 
Red mullet und kobe Black habe ich auch.  Wird schon werden [emoji2] 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Dario,
> 
> Hier für dich:
> 
> ...


Also über die cast away denke ich auch schon nach.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Äh ich meinte die sunline


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haha ja gerade gesehen^^  sorry, war im anderem thread^^
Ja Sunline benutzen viele, auch hier auf AB - top bewertungen!
Bei mir ist es so: ich kaufe mir erst ne neue, wenn die alte hinüber ist.
Hatte ich jedoch schon einige in der Hand und auch mit einer leihweise kurz gefischt...bekommst du auch in Bärlin beim Angeljo(nni)e.

lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

BM, ok das werde ich mir mal ansehen.
Soll ja ne Erstfüllung werden.
Die PP war ein fehlkauf.


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Die PP war ein fehlkauf.



Zu laut in den Ringen oder zu faserig/ausgefranzt?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die ist Mega stark gecotet. 
Erst sehr steif dann wird sie sehr schnell weich, fasert und wirf sich nicht so doll. 
Angle ja sonst stroft gtp r. 
Und die ist nach 4jahren hartem Einsatz immer noch . 

Suche was in 40lb oder 50lb für meine schwere spinnrute. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da weiß ich nicht ob...
a) die entsprechend gr. Spulen da vorhanden sind(>150m)
b) in der gewünschten Stärke 40lb überhaupt geordert wurden.

Würde es auch davon abhängig machen, wohin du als näxtes reisen tust. 
Ansonsten fische ich auf meiner SJ Kombo ne günstige J-Braid Multicolor und kann bisher (ein Sommer) nicht klagen. Günstiger geht fast nimmer 24€/300m(vielleicht d Kastking^^). 

Btw^^ - welche Rolle bekommt den da ne Erstfüllung? 

lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Saltiga 4000 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haste auch vor Weihnachten in Nauen zugeschlagen Kay?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein was haben die da gekostet?
Hast du zugeschlagen?
Ich hatte meine in 2015 bei AM gekauft.


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja, ich hab mir eine gegönnt....meiner 5000er SW merkt man ihr Alter langsam an.
Für 499€ gab's die 4000er Saltiga


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

499€ 

Oh, hat sich wohl überschnitten... aber es gab auch die 4500H für das Geld


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Olaf, jo der Preis ist top.
Meine war sogar ne ticken günstiger, aber das Angebot gabs nur ganz kurz als die neuen schwarzen Modell rauskamen.

Was hast du für Schnur drauf.
Stärke Tragkraft Marke Farbe.


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt, A&M hat auch immer wieder ein Schnäppchen. 

Bei mir wird es entweder mein Standard, Whiplash Crystal mit 15kg oder WFTs 8 fache in weiß und ähnlicher Stärke


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Olaf jetzt noch die Frage warum bist du umgestiegen von Stella auf Saltiga


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab Allen Hawk zu seiner Meinung über die aktuellen Stellas gefragt


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#h


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wobei das jetzt nicht unbedingt heißen soll, das die aktuellen Stellas schlecht wären....
In dieser Größe sollte es eh keinen Unterschied geben.
Ich hatte mich aber zu den großen Größen belesen da ich noch was für ernsthaftes Tunaspinning vom Land aus brauchte und bin statt der 14k Stella dann bei der 8500er Expedition gelandet.
Naja....und dann kam das Angebot bei Moritz und ich hatte grad Geld


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich denke das mit den Rollengrößen fürs Thunaspinning ist etwas übertrieben.
Es gibt genug Fischer die das mit ner 5000er Stella machen.
Und erfolgreich.


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Im Mittelmeer ja, da stimme ich dir zu.

Aber ich plane für 2018 noch etwas anderes :vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Höre ich da etwas von Ascension


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey, nich spoilern:q


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Salt schrieb:


> da ich noch was für ernsthaftes Tunaspinning vom Land aus brauchte ...



Manch einer nimmt dafür Tiagras, auch im Mittelmeer^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTua0Xi8meU

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry!!! 

Jetzt grad erstmal alles gelesen was ihr ja hier schon bald Chatmäßig geschrieben habt also nicht wundern wenn ich mich auf paar Seiten vorher beziehe. 

Also noch mal zum Duo-Werbeopfer, das bin ich tatsächlich nicht. Ich kaufe meine Köder oft auf Empfehlungen anderer. In dem Fall eben Kays Empfehlung der mich im Sommer immer mit schönen Bildern neidisch gemacht hat während ich am Bahnsteig stand. 

Hab den Manic dann mal geordert und ausprobiert und er überzeugt mich aus 2 Gründen, er sieht aus wie die Meeräschen die am Abend plötzlich im Fluss überall aufsteigen und an der Oberfläche fressen. Und er lässt sich wirklich extrem gut werfen. Und das war an der Mündung dies mal richtig gut denn mit anderen Ködern kam ich nicht über die extrem flache Zone hinaus zur "Kante" und mit dem ging es dann z.B. 
Preislich mit 17€ im Rahmen, am Sandstrand verlierste ja nix und ich hab ganz anderes Geld schon ausgegeben. 

500€ für das Daiwa Schätzchen hört sich doch super an. Ich möcht mir auch gerne eine besorgen, zum Jiggen und Poppern an den Jaulas. Aber eilt jetzt nicht, wobei meine Biomaster echt gelitten hat unter den fetten Palos #c Muss die jetzt mal aufmachen und drinnen nachgucken nur braucht man dafür so winzige Imbusschlüssel die ich erst jetzt geordert habe. 
Da es bei mir aber nicht eilt, werde ich mal abwarten wann mal ein gutes Angebot kommt und es mir grad passt. Möchte ungern eine Expedition, ein Freund hatte eine, allerdings für Thuna und war nicht zufrieden damit. Hat sie dann aber zurückgeben können. Warum ist es bei dir keine Dogfight geworden? 

Werd wohl erstmal bei jjpesca begrabbeln gehen und wenn er mal eine gute gebrauchte hat schieß ich mir die vielleicht.


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Warum war er denn nicht zufrieden?
Bis auf die Bremskappe, die bei der Expedition besser die Wärme ableitet sind die Rollen technisch fast gleich ( beziehe mich jetzt auf die jeweils größten Modelle )

@glavoc - das zählt nicht, ist mit Köfi


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also haben ja auch eine Dogfight (7000er) und bin damit total zufrieden. 
Pep hatte mir das mal erzählt, ich kann dir auch garnicht mehr genau sagen was es war. Spanisch und auch schon ne Weile her. Irgendwas am ruckeln gewesen, i dont know.


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmmm.....ich glaub, es gibt zu jeder Rolle jemanden, der etwas daran auszusetzen hat.
Ist ja bei anderen Sachen nicht anders....siehe Duo....und wenn ich von Whiplash schwärme schütteln auch viele den Kopf


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, nimm das mit DuoWerbeOpfer bitte nicht persönlich  Beziehe mich damit auf die allgem. Fängigkeit ihrer Lures. Hab`ja auch geschrieben, dass sie bei deinen Gegebenheiten funzen könnten. Finde die dennoch "über den Klee gelobt", & nicht unbedingt sooo fängig...schreibst du ja selber.
So wie ich den Thread aber sehe, sind insgesamt doch bald ein paar dutzend geordert worden , bei wenigen Fängen (einer?).

Salt-ja ich weiß^^ - Wäre auch lustig zu sehen gewesen, wie er mit der Bootsrute die Meeresäschen "rausfeuert".  

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Natürlich nehme ich dir das nicht persönlich. Ich sehe Duo auch mit einem sehr kritischen Auge, aber der Köder, naja ich find ihn nicht schlecht und er bekommt seine Chance. Und ein paar Dutzend hab ich da auch nicht von  
Den TideMinnow z.B. der überzeugt mich nicht wirklich. Also der Manic der wird mir schon irgendwann mal ein Fischli bringen.

ICh bin auch ehrlich, meine Box ist voll genug! Aber ein bisschen Sammeln muss doch auch sein :vik:


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier lesen doch viele mit. Viele auch mit viel Tackle Erfahrung. Manche fischen auch auf derselben Insel. Vielleicht kann man ihm besser weiterhelfen als ich bisher:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323873
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na da kann ich wie immer nicht helfen. Bin heilfroh, dass ich keine Reiseruten brauche. 

Nochmal zu Ködern , ich bin ja bekennender Sammler; ich hab auch gern Köder in der Box die sonst niemand da drin hat. Hoffe immer darauf, dass sie sich irgendwann mal als Geheimwaffe enttarnen :q 

Z.B. mein Mangrove Studios Köder für Thune :m Ist ja auch nicht schlecht wenn die Fische den noch nie gesehen haben oder? Könnte ich mir bei Wolf z.B. gut vorstellen. 

Aber alles Spekulation, haltet mich für verrückt, ich hab Spaß dran. Ich angel ja hier nicht, ich brauch irgendwas zur Vorfreude


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ist mit dem Buddah passiert? Haben sich die Wolfsbarsche als Meeräschen enttarnt?


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nö, der hat an Land und Wölfen gefallen gefunden und sich in eine spanische Schönheit verliebt- demnäxt kann man ihn als Guide buchen^^


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi, 
Weis jemand wie es um Barcelona im August mit Meeresangeln / Tolling / Grund und Uferfischen bestelt ist. Mag mir jetzt nicht alles durchlesen.

Was und Wie?

Dürfen meine Kits 7+12 auch ran oder muss ich alleine Raus?



mfg
NM


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

August ist leider Hochsaison und mMn am blödesten. Garnicht zwingend weil es keine Fische gibt, sondern weil es so viele andere Wassersportler gibt. Von Land wie vom Boot. 

Je nach Methode dürfen deine Kids natürlich auch ran! 

Steht denn ein Boot zur Verfügung, da du nach Trolling fragst? 

Ich bin 250km nördlich unterwegs. Im August gehen vor allem Llampugas, Barracudas und Bonitos. Bei uns oben. 

Wenn du schon keine Lust hast alles zu lesen, ja vielleicht wenigstens einen Teil. Ansonsten lege ich dir mal meinen Youtubechannel nahe da kannst du so ein wenig die Arten der Fischerei vom BOOT aus anschauen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwcMyO-SWyE&t=92s

Die Angelei mit Naturköder ist da schon am einfachsten umzusetzen vor allem auch für die Kiddies. Andere Methoden erfordern meist viel mehr Knowhow und Tackle und bieten deutlich weniger Fischkontakt.

Wenn es dir ums Uferspinnen geht, was ich mir in Barcelona sehr schwer vorstelle, dann solltest du mal Kay fragen (Dr.Spinn)


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo NaabMäx,
August ist schwierig stimmt voll.
Ich möchte dir deine Hoffnung nicht nehmen.
Boote mit Guide gibt es in Barcelona soweit ich informiert bin glaube ich nicht.
Aber du kannst das ja noch mal googeln.
Ich kenne die Strecke von Barcelone bis Blanes zumindestens von der Bahn her, die fährt direkt am Strand lang die ganze Küste runter. Ist als Angler ne intressante Strecke. 
Also Barcelona direkt ist oft megaflach und du kannst extrem weit hinein laufen (wir waren schon dort). Würde also nur was bringen wenn du Watfischen machst.
Von Barcelona aus nach Norden kommen erst mal jede Menge Hafen, Werften und Industrie Anlagen. Besser wird es erst kurz vor MAtaro so ab Montgat. Alles reiner Sandstrand soweit du sehen kannst, eigentlich die ganze Strecke bis Blanes. Es gibt nur eins zwei felsige Abschnitte weit hinter Mataro.
Ist ähnlich wie bei mir in Blanes, auch reiner Sandstrand. Wo es wirklich felsig wird kommt mann nicht heran.
Falls du dich aufs Spinnig beschränken möchtest: alles gut beobachten, auch am Tage, auch am Badestrand. Es gibt immer Tiefenunterschiede manchmal nur weinige 10-30 cm, an den Übergängen ist es lohnend.
Wenige Steine (mini Riff|rolleyes) sind die passsenden Anlaufstellen.
Wenn Dünung ist, dort wo die Wellen dichter am Ufer brechen, dort auch probieren wenn keine Dünung ist da ist es etwas tiefer.
Bei dieser Wetterlage kannst du auch feststellen, wo die Rinnen liegen, auch ein Versuch wert.
In Hafennähe gehe ich gerne an die kurze Mole zum Strand hin.
Ich bevorzuge hauptsächlich das Ende der Nacht und den Morgen. Abens ist noch zu viel Traffic und Brandungsangler.
Die Ausbeute falls du ne glückliche Hand hast sollte sogar besser sein als beim Brandungs fischen.
Dünne geflochtene Schur verwenden, Fluorovorfach 30-35-40 ist Pflicht. Köderempfehlung standard Yokozuna Montero oder ähnliches.
Der Rest steht hier im Thread, ruhig mal ein bisschen lesen|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Richtig|rolleyes Äh wo ist Buddah;+.
Wir warten sehnsüchtig auf deinen Bericht mit den vielen Wolfsbarschen. Lass uns nicht zappeln.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aber auch Barcelona liegt an einem der 5 Canyons also ist es zumindest vom Boot her vielversprechend. 

Ein Tipp noch: Im Hafen wo das Aquarium von Barcelona ist, da gibt es in der Ecke so ein Museum. Von da vom Hafen ein paar Minuten zu Fuß weg liegt Gamefisher ein Top Angelgeschäft. Die könnten dir sicher auch tipps geben und ist einen Besuch wert mMn.


----------



## Mett (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich brauche wiedermal eure Hilfe, die Urlaubsplanung für den Sommer läuft und es soll mal wieder was anderes werden. Portugal habe ich ja vor kurzen schon mal angesprochen,
die neue Idee wären die Griechischen Inseln.
Kennt sich da wer aus wie es mit den Bestimmungen aussieht ? braucht man eine Lizenz ?
Meine suche war leider Erfolglos bzw. nur mit uralt Ergebnissen deshalb hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich denke Ulfisch kann dir da weiterhelfen


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Ich denke Ulfisch kann dir da weiterhelfen



Der hat hier doch schon ewig nichts mehr geschrieben ;+ Aber wenn er noch aktiv ist sicher eine gute Adresse


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Der hat hier doch schon ewig nichts mehr geschrieben ;+ Aber wenn er noch aktiv ist sicher eine gute Adresse



Er war das letzte mal am Montag online, am besten mal ne PN schreiben..


----------



## afbaumgartner (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Mett,

vom Ufer aus ist am Meer lizenzfrei.

Vom Boot aus wurde die Lizenzpflicht 2014 aufgehoben (zur Förderung des Tourismus und zur Arbeitserleichterung der Behörden)

Um diese Aussage abzusichern habe ich einen Freund angeschrieben, der auch Leiter einer Hafenbehörde ist, und um Klarstellung gebeten.

Ich persönlich hatte vor Jahren versucht, eine Lizenz zu erwerben. Allerdings hatte das Hafenamt keine Vordrucke mehr und ich wurde weggeschickt mit den Worten: Geh doch einfach angeln!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lizenz nur vom Boot 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ah ist überholt 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mett (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich danke euch #v
somit kann ich den Familienurlaub planen ohne zu befürchten auf meine  Angelstunden zu verzichten zu müsssen


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> somit kann ich den Familienurlaub planen ohne zu befürchten auf meine  Angelstunden zu verzichten zu müsssen



Na das würden wir doch alle nicht wollen!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schreib mal was es dann geworden ist.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nacktangler (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mein Stand (2015 auf Samos): keine Lizenz für Angeln von Ufer und auch keine für Harpune. Boot habe ich nicht gemacht, aber wenn Harpune lizenzfrei ist, dann meistens alles. 
Die griechischen Kollegen erwähnten auch etwas von 2014 abgeschafft...


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow- angeltechnisch alles frei, sogar die Harpune! Dabei unendlich traumhafte Spots, sehr gut ausgestattete Shops ("Angelsouvenires"), Antike Bauten...top Wetter.
Neidisch....


----------



## Fr33 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tauchen im Netz nicht immer die Videos von einigen Griechischen Kollegen auf, die an ner bekannten Netzanlage immer dick auf Barra und Mahi abräumen?


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ist eine Netzanlage?


----------



## Fr33 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich meinte in der Nähe von einem Netzgehege für Doraden usw. Hier ist eins der Videos von den Jungs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU8l4qEL9gc


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kostas  einer meiner Abonnenten  
Eine Fischzucht meinst du. Ja sowas sind hotspots, bei mir ja auch. Nur nicht so easy zu finden und mit Sicherheit nicht direkt an der Straße!


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kenne auf Korfu/GR solche Hotspots auch.
Ein Großteil der Fischfarmen hat übrigens Straßenzugang. 
Zu finden sind sie leicht in googlemaps. 
Man muss allerdings Abstand halten. Die sehen das nicht so gerne.
Es gibt auch Lagunen, in denen Wölfe gezogen werden, auch da sind Spots bei den Zu- und Abflüssen.
Gut sind immer Häfen außerhalb der großen Städte (Wasserqualität).
Bootfischen ist gut, Strukturen gibt es fast überall, sofern man mit Echolot unterwegs ist, findet man auch Fisch.
Ob man ihn dann auch fängt, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
Sind halt alles Lernprozesse...


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Griechenland reizt mich auch wieder.... war nur einmal ohne Angel bei 
 Chalkidiki Urlaub machen. Man was hab ich mich geärgert, dass ich da noch keine Reiserute hatte.


----------



## Mett (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na das stimmt ja schon mal sehr optmistisch, 
hat nicht zufällig wer Koordinaten von den Farmen ??
Oder zumindest Tipps zur Lage |rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Würde mal schauen wo dein Urlaubsort ist und dort halt per Google Maps auf Satelit mal schauen..... bringt ja nix, wenn du auf Kos bist, und die Anlage ist bei Kreta...


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich war mal auf Korfu und beim Schnorcheln aht man ewig viel Fisch gesehen. Da kam ich die tage auch mal drauf, da müsste man wieder mal hin.


--->Mallorca 2017 ist gebucht!! 
Freue mich wie bolle, nun heisst es Tackle checken und planen


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie schaut es denn eig in Kroatien mit den Bestimmungen und Lizenzen aus? Sowas schreckt mich bei der Urlaubsplanung immer etwas ab.... 

 Kanarische Inseln ticken da z.B. auch anders und ohne Mietwagen und spanisch Kenntnisse wird das dort mit der Lizenz bischen mühseelig....


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo genau willste denn hin, Mett, und wann?

Z.B. 39°47'38.4"N 19°54'20.6"E wär so ein Platz


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also zur Fischzucht: Ich würde im Navionics schauen, denn das sind normalerweise Sperrbezirke und die haben Bojen und die sind eingezeichnet in den Seekarten. So ist es bei mir auch. 

Und das sie das nicht gern sehen, das weiß ich auch schon. Wurd schon paar mal verscheucht und Dieter glaub ich auch schon? Das Problem ist eben, dass die da fast täglich Taucher runterschicken und da sind soviele Kabel und Seile wenn da überall Köder mit Drillingen hängen kommt man da mit dem Neo nicht so gut durch. 

Also, dass die dicht unter Land an der Straße sind wundert mich dann doch, dann kann ja jeder hinschwimmen oder paddeln und Fische klauen. Vielleicht leben die Griechen ja aber auch noch in einer heilen Welt. 

Also bei mir in Spanien könnte es nicht einfacher sein mit der Lizenz. Gehe in den Laden, bitte um eine Lizenz, werd nach Perso und nach Gültigkeitsdauer gefragt und krieg die dann für 5€ Bearbeitungsgebühr+die Lizenzkosten. Also so 25 E ca. 

Wenn ich dann überlege was glavoc mal von den KRoaten erzählt hat, bin ich damit recht einverstanden!


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also, dass die dicht unter Land an der Straße sind wundert mich dann doch, dann kann ja jeder hinschwimmen oder paddeln und Fische klauen. Vielleicht leben die Griechen ja aber auch noch in einer heilen Welt.



Das ist keine heile Welt, sondern die Käfige sind schlicht bewacht.

Direkt bei der mir am nächsten liegenden Anlage fische ich nie, sondern ums Eck. Die Fischhäufung bei den Farmen setzt sich ja im Umkreis fort.
Direkt da nebendran zu fischen hat für mich so'n Forellenpuff-Gout ;-)


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na gut die bei mir sind natürlich dann auch nicht bewacht. Es gibt auch noch eine zweite, größere Fischzucht, doch die ist schon lange nicht mehr in Benutzung. Die Fische sind trotzdem noch gerne da, weils eben Struktur ist und somit Schutz für Kleinfische.


----------



## Nacktangler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Fr33 Kroatien braucht Lizenz, kann man online direkt beim Ministerium kaufen, muss man ausgedruckt dabei haben. Eine Art "Jahreserlaubnis" für bisschen was und dann nochmal eine Wochen oder Monatskarte für einen (mEn) recht gesalzenen Preis. Ich denke ich war für 2 Wochen letztes Jahr ca 100 € los. Wird auch gerne kontrolliert, ohne Schein wir man (nicht die Ausrüstung) einkassiert und dem extra Schnellrichter vorgeführt, der dich dann - Kraft seines Amtes - zu einer Geldstrafe i.H.v. XX verknackt. Haben mir die Jungs von der Polizei erklärt, von deren Boot aus ich meine Barrakudas gelandet habe ^^


----------



## glavoc (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn eig in Kroatien mit den Bestimmungen und Lizenzen aus? Sowas schreckt mich bei der Urlaubsplanung immer etwas ab....



1 Tag        -  60 kn
3 Tage  -  150 kn
7 Tage   -   300 kn
1 Monat- 700 kn

plus einmalig beim Anmelden 130 kn (egal ob nun 1 Tag oder 1 Monat  )

Dafür darfst du 2 Handangeln, oder Spinnruten oder 2 Harpunen benutzen. Wenn es wirklich interessiert, such ich euch auch noch die Bestimmungen/Schonmasse/Schonzeiten raus :m

Aktueller Kurs 7,5 kn = 1 €

|wavey:

ich sagte doch: Griechenland ist wow:k


----------



## Mett (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin noch komplett felxibel, deshalb ja die Frage denn auch wenn man nicht direkt dran darf wie schon von afbaumgartner geschreiben "ums Eck" geht sicher auch was.

Kroatien schreckt mich genau an Hand der Preise dort ab, die sind ja irre |bigeyes


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na ja, irgendwelche Touristen haben wohl ständig nach einer Lizenz, Erlaubnis, Genehmigung nachgefragt, besser gesagt gebettelt...völlig genervt haben haben die Kroaten dann irgendwann eine eingeführt^^   - jetzt haben die genug Jobs geschaffen, ziehen den Touris extra Kohle aus der Tasche und diese sind glückliche _LEGALE!!_ Sportangler mit _ERLAUBNISSCHEIN!!! zu sein._ So sind beide Seiten glücklich.
(Ironie off).

lg


----------



## hans albers (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin...

wusste ich auch nicht mit kroatien,
danke für die info...
ganz schön happig.

das gilt also für boots-und spinnangeln, ja ??


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hans,
noch besser: Die haben gleich zwei Lizenzen "gemacht". Eine sportliche und eine rekreative   
Zitat"Das gilt also für Boots- u Spinnangeln?" - JA!  

Die sportliche besitzt den Schwerpunkt Harpune, die rekreative/Freizeitliche den Schwerpunkt auf nächtliches Fischstechen mit Lichtunterstützung, Reussen..jetzt ganz grob gesagt....


----------



## hans albers (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

aha..
man , das ist ja fast so kompilziert wie bei uns...

von den kosten  wirds  ähnlich der "sportlichen" sein, denke ich..

hätte ich so nicht mit gerechnet in kroatien.
(das letzte mal, als ich da war, ist allerdings auch schon über 10 jahre her, 
da haben wir ohne lizenz gefischt,)

finde ja auch, die spanier machen es realitv unkompliziert
und vom preis her auch okay..


----------



## Fr33 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke schon mal für die Infos über Kroatien.... schon bisi heftig, wenn mal vlt. 3-4mal für ein paar Stunden die Spinnrute vom Ufer aus schwingen will...

Was Spanien angeht bzw. die Balearen -  da will ich auch nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen, dass da alles NOCH so einigermaßen einfach bleibt. Ich hab ja die Unterlagen alle daheim, was da an Regelungen bzgl. Schutzzonen, Nur an bestimmten Tagen in bestimmten Gebieten angeln, Mindestmaße und sogar Stückzahlen vorgegeben werden. Ja sogar die Hakengröße ist teils bestimmt um das Kleinfischverangeln zu verhindern. Da sollen noch mehr Schutzzonen entstehen, sodass ggf in paar Jahren lediglich 10-20% der ganzen Küste beangelt werden dürfen,,,


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> man , das ist ja fast so kompilziert wie bei uns...
> 
> Ja fast^^...manchen Blödsinn machen wir dort aber nicht mit. Toter Köfi zum Bsp oder das Verbot von Wettkampfangeln|supergri:q
> 
> ...



sehr sogar! Oder die Griechen, Italiener etc. pp

#h


----------



## hans albers (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> was da an Regelungen bzgl. Schutzzonen, Nur an bestimmten Tagen in bestimmten Gebieten angeln,



yap,
in andalusien, wo ich häufiger bin,
gibt es auch immer mehr von eingeschränkten zonen, bzw. schutzzonen,
was auch eigentlich zu begrüssen wäre, 
wenn nicht spanier sowie touristen dieses einfach missachten und dort trotzdem fischen...


ich meinte auch eher die beschaffung und 
bezahlung der lizenz in zb. spanien


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eben diese Horrorkosten und das komplizierte Prozedere haben mich bisher gehindert in Kroatien zu angeln.


----------



## glavoc (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das komplizierte Prozedere haben mich bisher gehindert in Kroatien zu angeln.




Ist gar nicht mehr kompliziert, geht sogar online:

http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=425

|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich schrieb ja "bisher" 
dieses Jahr werde ich es probieren


----------



## Jetblack (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Von der Seite des kroatischen Ministeriums " ...or with a valid membership card of a sport fisheries federation of another country."

Das könnte man auch so interpretieren, dass eine deutsche Mitgliedschaft im Angelverein zumindest den Teil der "Annual membership card" abdeckt, oder seh ich das falsch ?!

Andernseits ... die 50KN sind ja auch nicht die Welt ...

Gruß Nick


----------



## glavoc (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Nick,
bin mir da nicht sicher. Ich sag mal so: Versuch macht kluch? 
lg


----------



## Snakesfreak (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch!

Ich würde gerne etwas aus Grichenland bestellen und habe diesbezüglich 3 verschiedene Shops angeschrieben.

Leider erhalte ich seit Tagen keine Antwort von einem der Shops....

Ist das normal in Griechenland? Oder haben die ein Problem mit Deutschen?


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe öfters bei thalassashop.com bestellt. War super in Ordnung. Auch der Telefonsupport. Allerdings gingen die Lieferungen immer nach Griechenland. Die versenden auch glaube ich nur nach GR und Zypern.
Kalaitzis.gr verschickt wohl auch in die EU.
Will mir demnächst dort die Gomoku Adajo bestellen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich hab ähnliche Erfahrungen mit GR Shops gemacht und ziehe das seit dem auch eigentlich nicht mehr in Betracht. Zumals es teilweise billiger ist sich die Sachen aus Übersee kommen zu lassen als aus Europa. Rein vom Versand her. 

Da will wohl einer SlowJiggen gehen!


----------



## Swordfisher (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kroatiens Lizenzen teuer? Weniger als 50€ pro Woche sind teuer? Manchen ist wohl echt jeder Realitätsbezug abhanden gekommen...

Den Preis zahl ich in Österreich an jedem Bach pro Tag....


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Kroatiens Lizenzen teuer? Weniger als 50€ pro Woche sind teuer? Manchen ist wohl echt jeder Realitätsbezug abhanden gekommen...
> 
> Den Preis zahl ich in Österreich an jedem Bach pro Tag....


 
 Du kannst doch österreichische "Salmoniden" Gewässer und deren Preise nicht mit den Preisen in anderen Ländern (Kroatien) und mit total anderen Bedingungen (Kaufkraft usw.) vergleichen.....

 Nur mal ans Relation ---> Mallorca (Balearen) --> 15,01€ für 3! Jahre. Und da wollen die Kroaten knappe 50€ pro Woche? Dabei ist mir der Betrag eig schnuppe - aber wenn andere Anreiner am Mittelmeer zw. 0-20e p. Anno nehmen und die Kroaten eben knapp 50€ die Woche, dann darf man das schon hinterfragen.... #h


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Kroatiens Lizenzen teuer? Weniger als 50€ pro Woche sind teuer? Manchen ist wohl echt jeder Realitätsbezug abhanden gekommen...
> 
> Den Preis zahl ich in Österreich an jedem Bach pro Tag....



Anmeldung 130 Kn, Schein 60 Kn pro Tag. für ein paar Std Spinnfischen sicher nicht billig


----------



## Nacktangler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

zumal ich immer dachte, österreichische Salmonidengewässer werden besetzt und gepflegt und sind nicht breiter als 5m.... Was ich von der Adria jetzt nicht gerade behaupten kann


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja der Vergleich hinkt echt. Mich wundert das auch, denn wenn ich z.B. an Spanien denke, wo die Lizenz einen akzeptablen Preis hat, da haben sie 50% Jugendarbeitslosigkeit, Altersarmut, die Leute haben nicht so viel Geld. KAnn mir nicht vorstellen, dass es für die Kroaten so anders aussieht, oder? 
Wobei Rentner in Spanien die Lizenz ja kostenlos erhalten, genau wie Kinder/Jugendliche unter 16 Jahre.

In Spanien ist es dieses Winterhalbjahr total stürmisch. Da tobt gerade mittlerweile sicher 4. heftige Sturm und die Bilder die ich gesehen habe waren wirklich heftig. Wellen über 5m Höhe, Starkregen mit wegschwimmenden Autos. Und ich flieg nächste Woche runter. Auf so ein Wetter würde ich gern verzichten, mit dem Llevant nun ist an Fischen wohl eh nicht zu denken. Das Wasser wird total trüb sein.


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zum Meer gehört doch Weite und Freiheit.
Wenn man vorher ein Ticket ziehen muss und dafür fett bezahlen fühlt es sich nicht meer so gut an .
An euren österreichischen Bächen könnt ihr das von mir aus so machen und in Ordnung finden ,unbekannter Schwertfischer dein  Post |abgelehn 
Meine Meinung  dazu
 Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am Freitag flieg ich runter. Wetter könnte eine Ausfahrt zulassen, Meer ist wohl auch nicht so trübe wie ich befürchtet habe! #6

Abwarten. 

Ich wär mal wieder heiß auf einen Bluefin. Kay ist schuld! Wegen ihm musste ich mir alte Bilder angucken |rolleyes


----------



## Mett (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

klingt als gäbe es bald wieder was zu lesen #6

Bei mir dauert es noch 4 Wochen aber gestern schon mal Tackle beim lokalen Dealer nachgekauft und mich von eurer Euphorie bezüglich Popper und Maniac anstecken lassen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario und Dieter sind schuld. 
Seitdem stehe ich irgendwie auf bluefin. Möchte das unbedingt mal probieren. Der angefragten Termin im August hat leider um eine Woche nicht gepasst .
Aber mal sehen vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch mal was. 
Bescheid geben!!! 
Sicher wird dario demnächst wieder was beisteuern. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja der Maniac ist jetzt noch kein Hype. Aber ich hab jetzt schon zu viele. 
Ein Evergreen ist das? Kannst du mal was zur Qualität und Wurfeigenschaften sagen? Hatte da mal ein Auge auf ein anderes Modell (Minnow) geworfen. Aber noch nie was drüber gehört. 

Poppern macht schon Spaß. Ist einfach geil auf Topwaterbaits die Bisse zu bekommen zumal man den Fisch ja teilweise vorher sieht und dann nochmal beschleunigen kann. Also die Palomettas das war schon wirklich hammer und hat Suchtpotential! 

Und um euch nicht vorzuenthalten, was ich dem Kay so gezeigt hatte um ihn zu ärgern: 









War einer der besten Tage auf Thun die ich miterlebt hab. Ist aber schon lange her, war 2012 im August. Ich hab da noch nicht selbst drauf geangelt, hab nur mal eine Rute mit Fisch am anderen Ende in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und bin ziemlich abgekackt am Thun. Die haben einfach Power! 
Der Tag war geil, waren mit dem großen Boot draußen auf der Hochsee bei wunderbaren Bedingungen. Haben dann erst geschleppt und als wir die Thune gefunden hatten angeworfen mit Poppern und Stickbaits. Gab damals viele Bisse, konnten einige Fische releasen. Fragt mich nicht wieviele aber denke es waren mehr als 5 Stück. 
An einen erinnere ich mich besonders gut. Der hat den Popper in Delfinmanier genommen und ist mit dem Teil deutlich sichtbar im Maul komplett rausgesprungen. 
|supergri
Die Fische sollten, wenn sie den vielen Gefahren für sie entkommen sind, jetzt wahrscheinlich richtige Brummer sein. Ich weiß nicht wie schnell die wachsen aber nach 5 Jahren könnten die ja schon an die 3 Stellen gehen denke ich |kopfkrat

Saugeile Erinnerung. Aber solche Tage sind rar. Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich nicht selbst angeworfen hab. Damals noch ohne Boot und vielleicht mein vierter Bootstrip. War echt super!


----------



## Mett (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schönes Bild #6

In 4 Wochen geht es ins gewohnte und bekannte Gebiet auf Mallorca und für den Sommer ist nun Kreta in der Bucht von Kissamos fixiert.

Bin ja wirklich gespannt was dort geht |kopfkrat
War schon mal wer von euch in der Gegend ?


----------



## captn-ahab (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild #6
> 
> In 4 Wochen geht es ins gewohnte und bekannte Gebiet auf Mallorca



Wo gehts denn genau hin?


----------



## Mett (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In den Nord-Osten, Gebiet um Arta, dort kenne ich mich aber aus.
Die Frage war auf Kreta bezogen


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kreta ist ziemlich geil, konnte dort meinen ersten WoBa fangen. Ich hab damals in Frangokastello gewohnt. Hotspots der Insel sind der Palmenstrand von Preveli mit seiner Flussmündung und der Hafen von Chania. In letzerem sind die meisten Hafen-Videos von Markos Vidalis gedreht....


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich sag dann mal bis denn! 

Drückt mir die Daumen. Sonntag und Montag passt der Wind laut Vorhersage! 

|wavey:


----------



## Salt (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Spaß und krumme Ruten #6


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Um krumme Ruten mach ich mir kein Sorgen!!!

Grüss mein Zuhause Dario.. Wink mal Richtung Laguna und sag ich komm erst September#t

Inschallah


----------



## Promachos (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich werde ab Mitte August mit meiner Familie am Saronischen Golf auf Methana Urlaub machen und habe mich erkundigt, welche Fischarten es dort gibt.
Könnt ihr mal über die Auflistung sehen, eventuelle Fehler berichtigen und mir sagen, welchen dieser Fische ich im August mit Kunstköder überlisten kann?

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Fischarten im Saronischen Golf*[/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ζαργάνα (Belone belone)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Seenadel*[/FONT]
*Λούτσος (Sphyraena sphyraena)                Seehecht*

*Γόπα (Boops boops)                    Gründling*

*Μουρμούρα (Lithognathus mormyrus)    Marmorbrasse*

*Τσιπούρα (Sparus aurata)                Goldbrasse*

*Αθερίνα (Atherina hepsetus)            Stintfisch ?*

*Λαυράκι (Dicentrarchus labrax)        Seebarsch*

*Δράκαινα (Trachinus araneus)            Peterfisch*

*Μπαρμπούνι (Mullus surmuletus)        Rotbarbe*

*Γλώσσα (Solea vulgaris)                Seezunge*

*Μπακαλιάροςήβακαλάος (Gadus morhua)    Stockfisch*

*Ροφός (Epinephelus guaza)    brauner Zackenbarsch*

*Σαργός (Diplodus sargus)*

*Λίτσα (Lichia amia)*

*Πέρκα (Serranus scriba)*

*Χάνος (Serranus cabrilla)*

*Μελανούρι (Oblada melanura)        Brandbrasse*

*Ξιφίας (Xiphias gladius)            Schwertfisch*

*Κέφαλος (Mugil cephalus)            Meeräsche*

*Συναγρίδα (Dentex dentex)            Zahnbrasse*

*Λυθρίνι (Pagelluserythrinus)    Rotbrasse*

*Φαγκρί (Pagruspagrus)        Meerbrasse*

*Γαύρος (Engraulisencrasicolus)        Anchovis*

*Κολιός (Scomberjaponicuscolias)    Makrele*




*Σκουμπρί (Scomberscombrus)         Makrele*

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Κατσούλα[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]                lokale Fischart[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Μπαλάδα[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]                    lokale Fischart[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Oktopus, Kalamares, Seeigel [/FONT] 


Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## glavoc (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Tacitus,
hier kannst du dir deine Spots ausbaldowern:
http://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@11&key=y_kdFcqumC

Was nimmst du an Gerät mit und wie und auf was willst du den fischen?

@ Dario - gute Reise & tightlines


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Promachos

Ich würde mich hier versuchen auf Wollfsbarsch zu spezialisieren.
Vielleicht noch Cuda wobei die dort glaube ich selten sind.
Zu den Spots gab es hier schon Infos und Bilder.
Einige waren von der Nachbarinsel Aegina.
Lies dir mal die letzten äh 30 Seiten durch, da wurde vieles beschrieben.

Falls du ein Boot zum schleppen bekommen kannst, versuche es auf Mahi, mit Makrelenpatanoster und schlankem Blinker am Ende#6#6#6.
Ich würde dann die Süd-Ost Küste bevorzugen.

VG

Vielleicht hat ja unser spezi Baumgärtner noch infos.


----------



## Promachos (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo!

Ich danke euch schon mal für die Hinweise.
Der Labrax war schon in meinem Fokus und die Berichte zu Aegina habe ich gelesen.
Mir wird zwar ein Boot mit Motor zur Verfügung stehen, aber das wäre Premiere für mich und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mich das alleine trauen werde. Wir werden übrigens im Dorf Kounoupitsa sein, also eher im Nordosten von Methana.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo nochmal!

An Gerätschaften werde ich entweder meine Greys Specialist Lure (305 cm und reelles WG bis 50 Gramm) oder eine Reiserute (Tipps jederzeit willkommen:m) mitnehmen, dazu meine 10400er Blue Arc mit Power Pro (in 0,16|kopfkrat), ein langes FC-Vorfach (ungefähr 30 lbs) und diverse Topwaterköder (z.B. Water Monitor) und flachlaufende Wobbler (z.B. 100er Arnaud) in natürlichen Farben. Das ist der Plan (und die Theorie)...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Promache, ein Boot ist sehr gut und deutlich interessanter, als Uferangeln.
Du bräuchtest allerdings fast zwingend ein (mobiles) Echolot und dazu Navionics auf dem Smartphone.
Das Revier ist Vulkangebiet und bietet sicherlich viele Strukturen.
Für die Fischerei vom Boot in diesem Gebiet sollte dir eine Pilkrute bis 2,40 mit WG bis 180/200g + 6000er Stationär für Naturköderangeln (Katheti), Sabiki/Kabura und Sliding Kabura reichen, evtl. dazu eine 30-50lbs Bootsrute mit Multi zum langsamen Tiefschleppen mit Molybi fylakas oder zum Driften bei den Wracks und Strukturen in >100m Tiefe (ist allerdings ein wenig Arbeit).
An final tackle benötigst du in dem Fall Kaburas oder es gehen auch diese Octopus Jigs von Team DeepSea, wenn du ihnen die Fangtentakelimitationen abschneidest (Wurden wohl von nem Süßwasserkapitän designed ). Dazu Herings-/Makrelenpaternoster (Fischhaut in div. Farben, Hauptschnur ab 0,40mm, besser 0,50mm).
Ich persönlich beködere die Paternoster und die Kabura zusätzlich mit Stückchen ROHER, zuvor in Zucker eingelegter Garnele.
Ist gut für Brassen und kleine Serranidae (Schrift- und Sägebarsche /Chanos und Perka - beides für Fischesser Spitzenspeisefische, für Fischstäbchenesser eher nicht). Gefischt wir relativ passiv, knapp über Grund in ruhigen Auf- und Abbewegungen. Tiefen ab 40m besser 60m tagsüber, beste Zeiten sind allerdings die Früh und Abendstunden.
Da kannst du auch Versuche auf Kalmare starten und dir evtl. Lebendköder fangen.
Du hast in diesen Gewässern unendlich viele Techniken zum Ausprobieren. Ich würde mich zu Beginn auf diese simplen Montagen beschränken.
Such in jedem Fall nen lokalen Händler auf - falls vorhanden. Kannst ja ggf. im Vorfeld deine Vermieter kontaktieren und nachfragen, wo der nächste Dealer sitzt...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hy Promachos, das waren ja schon mal Infos, auf Baumgartner kann man sich verlassen|rolleyes.

Tackle: ich fische da 8-10kg geflochtene und fuoro 20-25lb.
die rute schein mir deutlich zu lang und zu schwer. auf woba reichen 35gr.wg.
Vom Boot reichen 2-2,3m.

Da du ein Boot hast, kannst du ja probieren auf Zackenbarsch und Dentex zu jiggen. Ideal zu dieser Jahreszeit sind Kanten um die 50-65 Meter. Kannst du ja notfalls mit einem Blei ausloten. Geringere Tiefen bringen nur Fische in handlänge.
Versuche einfach einen Blackminnow Offshore 160 mit 60 gramm in olive/silber, Oder den BM200. Das funktioniert top.:m



Ich mache das mit ner Rute von 2m mit 70gr.WG max.
Früh Morgens ist sicherlich ne gute Zeit. Ich kann leider immer nur Nachmittags, weil mein Freund nicht anders kann/will.

Siehe Navionics: Von Kounoupitsa nach rechts um die Insel an Georgius vorbei erreicht du ab Metahnon eine Kante um die 60 Meter nicht weit vom Land weg. Mit einem Boot dürftest du in 15-20 Minuten da sein. Direkt vor Kounoupista gibt aber auch noch ne schöne Struktur.

Wenn du dann im August mit dem Boot draussen bist, achte auf den Wind aus Nordost, der bring ganz gemeine kurze Wellen. Wenn der Wind kontinuierlich bläst und dabei auch etwas an Stärke zunimmt, bei den ersten sichtbaren Schaumkronen runter vom Wasser. Wind aus Süd ist nicht so tragisch. 
Und meide die Fährwege.
Wobei die Ecke da ja durch die anderen Inseln etwas geschützt ist.

Beobachte die Einheimischen, wenn die am Nachmittag schleppen (mit Handleine) und immer wieder die gleiche Spurfahren, sind die auf Makrelen oder wenn Sie da sind auf Mahi aus.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal!
> 
> An Gerätschaften werde ich entweder meine Greys Specialist Lure (305 cm und reelles WG bis 50 Gramm) oder eine Reiserute (Tipps jederzeit willkommen:m) mitnehmen, dazu meine 10400er Blue Arc mit Power Pro (in 0,16|kopfkrat), ein langes FC-Vorfach (ungefähr 30 lbs) und diverse Topwaterköder (z.B. Water Monitor) und flachlaufende Wobbler (z.B. 100er Arnaud) in natürlichen Farben. Das ist der Plan (und die Theorie)...
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Hy Watermonitor und Arnaud funktionieren dort nicht.
Halte dich an die Standardköder die hier gepostet wurden.

Reiserute (Tipps jederzeit willkommen:m) - da bin ich raus, zu teuer.


----------



## glavoc (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hy Watermonitor und Arnaud funktionieren dort nicht.



Widerspruch ^^ zumindest den Watermonitor würde ich sicher einpacken#6 - für Arnaud würde ich meine Hand wieder nicht ins Feuer legen...
Dem hier mit nem gutem Kilo hatte der Watermonitor geschmeckt:
https://luresway.blogspot.de/2015/01/brancin-iz-plicaka.html
lg
|wavey:


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Reiserute: Da könnte von den Eckdaten für's Boot her die Beastmaster Power Game Boat gut passen, denn sie deckt ein großes Spektrum ab.
Ich habe sie zwar noch nicht gefischt, kann aber über meine anderen 3 (ehemals 4) Shimansky Reiseruten nichts schlechtes berichten.
Bräuchte ich ne Reiserute fürs Boot, würde ich diese zuerst ins Auge fassen.

Was das fangen von Zackenbarschen betrifft: Bitte releast die soweit euch möglich. Leider habe ich hier noch keine Venting Tools auf dem Markt gefunden um auch vathytraumatisierten Exemplaren zu helfen. (Auf keinen Fall versuchen, den Magen wieder rein zu drücken.) Könnt ja mal nach "Venting Grouper" googeln.
Gestreifte Zackenbarsche (Styra) gibt es noch stellenweise häufiger, Braune (Rofos) und Amerikanischer (Blachos) sind sehr rar geworden.
Trotzdem ist es leicht möglich gestreifte und braune Zackenbarsche in Ufernähe zu fangen. Sie sind einfach zu sehr Fressmaschinen.
Ihre Geschlechtsentwicklung ist relativ komplex, große Exemplare bilden eigene Mikrobiotope.

Mit Gummi hab ich vom Boot aus (außer Dropshot mit dem Kajak, was ganz kurzweilig ist) in größerer Tiefe noch nie gefischt. Einige Kumpels schwören drauf.

Was das Wetter betrifft: Ich hab die Weather Pro App, die sehr gute Voraussagequalität hat und nutze v.a. die Windfinder App, um Wind und Wellen zu klären.
Informier dich vorher und fahr bei zweifelhaften Bedingungen nicht raus. 

Loten halte ich wegen der ständig wechselnden Tiefen für schwierig, daher fahre ich nicht mehr ohne Echolot/GPS.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ok respekt|rolleyes. ich habe mit watermonitor nur geschneidert


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Doc Spinn, ich schneider mit 90% meiner Köder und hab sie trotzdem im Koffer ;-)


----------



## Promachos (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo!

Ich danke euch schon mal herzlich für die tollen Tipps. Allerdings werde ich es in diesem Urlaub nur vom Ufer und nur mit Kunstködern versuchen. Für alles andere (Naturköderangeln vom Boot oder Schleppen) fehlt mir Erfahrung und Ausrüstung.

Es wäre also klasse, wenn ihr mir speziell für das Uferangeln auf Wobas noch ein paar Tipps (z.B. zu Rute - Länge/WG und Kunstköder und Spotauswahl) geben könntet.
Als meeresanglerischer Laie würde ich es z.B. auf jeden Fall im und um den Hafen von Hagios Georgios versuchen, aber auch am Strand direkt unterhalb von Kounoupitsa. Ich erkenne da auf Google Earth helle (sandige) Stellen und habe hier im Thread gelesen, dass das ein gutes Merkmal ist.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hatte ein paar Seiten vorher Bilder von wobaspots gepostet. Und wie bzw wo man die stellen findet 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dr. Spinn,

die habe ich gesehen / gemeint. Da hat doch auch Glavoc mitdiskutiert, oder?
Zur Sicherheit kannst du mir gerne nochmal die exakte Nummer deines Posts mitteilen, damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das waren die richtigen. 
Zum tackle: nimm ne Zanderkombo damit liegst du nicht verkehrt. Fluorocarbon dann so 0,30-0,35 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Köder Poster ich demnächst, viel brauchst du nicht. Auch damit du dich nicht verzettelt. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ja das waren die richtigen.
> Zum tackle: nimm ne Zanderkombo damit liegst du nicht verkehrt. Fluorocarbon dann so 0,30-0,35
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Wunderbar! Das schreit nach meiner silbernen Rocksweeper 802:m. Ich dachte, eine 3 m Rute sei nicht verkehrt, wenn ich vom Ufer aus fische.;+

Und danke schon mal für die Ködertipps#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hatte ein paar Seiten vorher Bilder von wobaspots gepostet. Und wie bzw wo man die stellen findet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Gefühlt 50 Seiten vorher|rolleyes. Mir schwirrt schon der Kopf vom Durchlesen...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## glavoc (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zur Spinnrutenlänge und Aktion. Je länger desto besser. Achte jedoch auf Transportierbarkeit(Flugreise?). Spitzenaktion mit einer weicheren Spitze lässt sich am universalsten verwenden. Geflecht mit ca. 20 Pfund Tragkraft, am besten ein leises. Gut macht sich eine hohe Übersetzung bei der Rolle. FC recht großzügig in der Länge verwenden (1,5m - ...) kleiner, unaufälliger Einhänger. Dazu ein zwei Popper, 3,4 Topwaterpencils paar lange twitchbare Minnows und ein zwei Castingjigs.
Übrigens würde ich zudem Doraden fangen wollen
lg
noch paar Videos zu Technik, Gerät und Vorfreude


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na das war doch mal komplett. 
Unterschreibe ich.
Nimm einen yokuzuna montero mit und von yokuzuna die Kopie vom glaze castingjig,  gibt's bei wavein. Illex jigs gehen auch gut.
Mein neuer top Köder ist der maniac von Duo. Farben möglichst in sardine. Habe das mal an einem spot ausprobieren können. Die Einheimischen fischen auch oft weiß. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nacktangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Promachos: Du hast zwar geschrieben, du willst nur spinnfischen, aber ich erwähne es trotzdem mal: 
Die Griechen angeln fast alle mit Handleine auf Grund - und das durchaus erfolgreich. Erfordert auch keine große Erfahrung oder ausgefallene Köder. An jeder Ecke gibt es eine super einfache Montage zu kaufen (Schnur, Blei und am Ende ein Haken), das ganze aufgewickelt auf einen Plastikring, ähnlich wie eine Frisbee mit Loch in der Mitte. Irgendwas essbares an den Haken, Blei zwei drei mal im Kreis schleudern und loslassen - fliegt mit ein bisschen Übung selbst mit wenig Gewicht 20-30m. Die Schnur einmal um nen Blumenkasten o.ä. gewickelt und weiter spinnen  Wenns zieht, selbst auch ziehen und über Fisch freuen. 

Die echten Profis bauen sich aus einer alten Cola/Bierdose noch einen "Bissanzeiger". In der Mitte ein bisschen zusammendrücken, einmal die Schnur drum gewickelt - wenns scheppert haste was


----------



## Nightfall (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Promachos schrieb:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Μπαλάδα[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]                lokale Fischart[/FONT]



Hallo Dietmar,

Μπαλαδα ist der Μπαλας (Mpalas) die ich auf mein Privatnachricht geschrieben habe.
Auf deutsch : Grossaugenzahnbrasse ( http://www.fishbase.de/summary/Dentex-macrophthalmus.html )
Saronisches golf ist voll mit Mpalas. Sie leben aber sehr tief 50-200+ m und sind mit Handleinen zu überlisten, die wegen des tiefes, oft so etwas im einsatz kommt : 







> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Κατσούλα[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]                    lokale Fischart[/FONT]



Katsoula heisst : Schermesserfisch ( http://www.fishbase.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=4581&AT=Katsoula )

Es gibt sie nur in weniger Orte in Griechenland. Sie ist relativ klein, und mann kann sie meistens mit Boot in bestimmte Orte fangen. Sie ist sehr lecker. In Griechland sagt mann das Katsoula ist der einzige Fisch aus Mittelmeer die mit Butter gebraten wird. in Aegina wird sie traditionel mit Schuppen in Butter gebraten und mit eine leichte sosse aus frischen tomaten und basilikum serviert.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Allerdings werde ich es in diesem Urlaub nur vom Ufer und nur mit Kunstködern versuchen.
> *
> ...



Also ein Makrelenpatanoster würde ich schon mitnehmen, nimmt kein Platz weg|rolleyes

Wenn die Einheimischen am Nachmittag direkt vor deiner Haustür auf Mahi schleppen möchtest du doch nicht zusehen, wenn du das Boot hast.

Ist dann auch überschaubar und nicht gefährlich, sind ja dann Helferlein in der Nähe.

VG


----------



## Promachos (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Also ein Makrelenpatanoster würde ich schon mitnehmen, nimmt kein Platz weg|rolleyes
> 
> Wenn die Einheimischen am Nachmittag direkt vor deiner Haustür auf Mahi schleppen möchtest du doch nicht zusehen, wenn du das Boot hast.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dottore!

Das ist natürlich ein sehr gutes Argument. Angeblich ist die Frau meines Vermieters Anglerin; mal hören, in welchem Zustand das Boot und der Motor sind.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Snakesfreak (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann sollte sie doch bestimmt auch ein paar Tipps geben können!


----------



## Promachos (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Na dann sollte sie doch bestimmt auch ein paar Tipps geben können!



Hallo!

 Das war auch meine Hoffnung. Aber erstens scheint sie nicht mit Kunstködern zu angeln und zweitens werde ich die Frau wohl nicht zu Gesicht bekommen und mit ihr direkt sprechen können. Aber ich bleib natürlich dran...

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da ist man nur ein Wochenende mal zum Fischen weg, schreibt ihr hier wie die blöden und knackt so ganz nebenbei ohne es zu merken die 5000 Beiträge! Wahnsinn, was aus diesem Tröt geworden ist! 
|stolz:|stolz:|stolz:
Also Belohnung gibts nach dem Kaffee dann ein bisschen Fisch für euch :g


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mach hinne


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So diesmal gibts nicht so viel zu berichten, das lässt sich gut in einem Post abhandeln. War ja auch nur ein Kurztrip (Fr. abend Hinflug, Dienstag Abend Rückflug) 
Als wir in Barcelona aus dem Flieger steigen, Katastrophe! Es regnet in Strömen als würde Gott oben die Gießkannen leeren. So zieht es sich dann erstmal die Fahrt nach Roses hin doch dort wird es schon ein bisschen weniger. 
Luxus: in der Wohnung sind 9 Grad. Samstag sollte aber aufgrund des Regens und von Tramuntana erstmal nicht gefischt werden. Es regnet dann noch bis mittags ehe es dann mehr und mehr aufklart. Der Levante der den Regen brachte, hat mal wieder das Meer zuvor ordentlich eingetrübt uns eine Badewannenfüllung Wasser auf der Plane hinterlassen und auch noch ein bisschen Welle für Morgen parat. 

Sonntag, 1. Tag Fischen. 
Wir stehen nicht so früh auf, halb sieben reicht, die Kalmare sollen spät beißen. Leider ist das Wasser so trüb wie ich befürchtet hatte und das Kalmarangeln gestaltet sich dementsprechend schlecht. Unterm Strich nach 3 Stunden kein Biss und nur ein paar Lappen. Livebait wird schonmal nix.
Aber da ist ja noch die Welle die uns der Levante hinterlassen hat und die Gummifische sind parat um auf Sargos zu gehen. Wir fahren also erstmal ein bisschen und Fischen unterwegs schonmal einen ersten vielversprechenden Spot ab. Hier ist aber gar nicht soo viel Welle. Noch ok, aber könnte mehr sein. Zum Einwerfen nicht schlecht, doch es gibt nur einen Fehlbiss der aus meinem Black Minnow sowas ähnliches wie das Apple Logo macht. Fiiish eben. |kopfkrat

Dann gehts ein ganzes Stück weiter zu einer Inselgruppe. Dort braust die Welle drauf und gleichzeitig ist es windstill. Perfekt! 

Erster Fels, vielleicht zweiter Wurf, direkt ein Hänger. Kacke. Kriege ihn irgendwie gelöst, kurbel ein, Biss. Fisch hängt, erste kleine Oblada ist im Kescher (Bandbrasse) Ich fange direkt noch eine zweite hinterher. Hier läuft es schonmal #6 Ein Aussteiger ist auch noch dabei. 

Ein paar Bootslängen weiter, nächster Spot. Hier ist die Welle noch geiler und mein Papa und ich feuern unsere Blackminnows auf die Felsen. 
Dann bei mir ein heftiger Biss. Am leichten Gerät kämpft er gut und es ist direkt klar, dass es kein schlechtes Tier ist. Hoffe ich doch kurz auf meinen Wolf, bin ich nicht enttäuscht als ein Prachtsargo zum Boot kommt und sicher gekeschert werden kann. Der ist schonmal sehr anständig! 




Das ganze ist wirklich kurzweilig. Ich liebe diese Angelei sowieso und die guten Tage sind selten, aber heute ist einer. 
Fischen tun wir mit Blackminnow 70 und auch noch einigen normalen kurzen Gufis am Jighead, aber der BM war der Fänger. 
Es gibt einige Bisse, klar, oft bleiben sie nicht hängen, aber mein Papa kann recht zügig endlich auch mal einen Fisch verzeichnen, hatte doch zuletzt ich immer alles hierbei gefangen. Auch er hat einen richtig guten Sargo gefangen, somit ist das Abendessen dann schonmal gesichert! 




Ich bemühe mich dann meiner Cousine zu zeigen wie diese Angelei funktioniert. Zum Mitmachen ist das leider nix, denn man braucht extrem gute Wurfgenauigkeit und die Bisserkennung ist nicht so easy. 
Naja ich mache also einen schönen Wurf und erklär alles genau wie ichs mache. An den Felsen, Köder absinken lassen, Spannung halten, warten und zack Fisch! Ja so macht man das! Noch ein Sargo landet im Kescher, aber der ist nicht ganz so kapital wie die anderen beiden. Dennoch ein schönes Tier! 
Es gibt weiterhin viele Bisse, irgendwann häng ich dann meinen BlackMinnow an den Felsen. Schade, hab nämlich nicht viele gehabt und so blieb dann nur noch einer an der Angel meines Papas. Letztendlich fange ich noch eine Oblada und dann beschließen wir den Tag. Leider werden die mir immer alle leicht seekrank dabei, obwohl ichs den Tag eigentlich total entspannt fand. Aber hat immerhin keiner Fische gefüttert. 

Wir machen dann noch in einer Bucht an einer Boje für ein Picknick fest und düsen dann mit entspannten 20kn zurück. Wir sind schon die Hälfte der Strecke gefahren, da schreit mein Papa "Da! Thuna! Hinter uns!"
Ich erkenne hinter uns, da wo wir 10sek vorher waren ist ein Thun in unserer Welle gesprungen. Gas weg, Kurve fahren und die Thune kommen hoch. Geil! Den ganzen Tag keine Frenzy, keinen einzigen gesehen und das einzige mal, dass sich eine Gruppe zeigt kommen sie direkt hinter uns hoch. Scheuche Frank und Naty vorne weg, schnapp mir die mit Popper montierte Thunarute und geh nach vorn. Ralf fährt mich ran und ich kann werfen. Passt perfekt, ich hab Adrenalin ohne Ende. Popper ans Boot ran, Thune kommen sogar auf uns zu. Keine zu große Gruppe, aber eine Frenzy und die ist ganz gut. Fische sind teilweise 1m vor meinem Köder oder 1m dahinter. 




Hier im Bild zu sehen der Bluefin und dahinter mein Popper. 

Ich kann so 3 Würfe machen. Die Thune kommen bis 5m vors Boot. Ich hab full Adrenalin, denn die Tiere sind richtig fett. Selten sieht man so gute Gruppen großer Tiere. Die haben alle 50kg+ wie ich es schätze. Ist schwierig, aber habe schon viele Frenzies von 20-25er gesehen und diese hier waren deutlich größer und sehr nah am Boot. 
Leider bleibt mir ein Biss verwehrt und dennoch war es wieder ein einmaliges Erlebnis! 
Wir fahren dann in den Hafen weil sie kein 2. mal hochkommen. 
Der Fang des Tages ist sehr zufriedenstellend. Habe nun in einem Monat mehr Sargos gefangen vom neuen Boot als vorher vom alten in Jahren! 




Die Angelei am Montag war so bescheiden, ich schreib garnichts dazu. Ein ganzer Tag jiggen vergeht ohne einen einzigen Biss. Die Welle ist zu lasch geworden fürs Sargo Angeln. -Naja was solls, im März kommen neue Chancen. Den Tag habe ich nur einen einzigen Thun springen sehen.


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dario.

Im März gibt es wieder Dickes!


----------



## Snakesfreak (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geiles Foto von dem Thun Dario!

Und natürlich Petri zu den Fischen!

Ich war heute mal im Angelladen und habe ein Geschenk gekauft, dass mir meine Frau am Sonntag übergeben darf...

Leider fehlt noch die passende Rute.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Handhabt ihr das, interessant


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zur Daiwa#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönes Röllchen! Hoffe sie erweist dir gute Dienste und bringt gute Fische! 

Beim Sargo-Angeln bin ich übrigens Back 2 the roots und fische mit meiner RedArc. Funzt top! :m


----------



## Snakesfreak (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke!

@penn: so ist es doch am besten! So bekommt jeder das was er gebrauchen kann. Was soll ich mit dem 28 Parfüm?! 

@ Dario: das hoffe ich auch, dann folgt auch mal wieder ein kleiner Bericht.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich Finde die Regelung super..
Funktioniert das auch in anderer Richtung, oder kriegt deine Frau angelruten, die sie nicht braucht u d an dich weiter gibt.


----------



## Snakesfreak (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nene, das ist eine beidseitige Abmachung...

Und es klappt fantastisch


----------



## captn-ahab (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tobis Frau ist doch happy wenn er angeln ist und sie mit der ehelichen Kreditkarte Palma unsicher machen kann


----------



## Mett (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Scorp !!
Das Bild vom Tun ist echt gut #6 fast zum greifen nah ...

Ich zähle auch schon die Tage und es geht bald los :k


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Petri Scorp !!
> Das Bild vom Tun ist echt gut #6 fast zum greifen nah ...
> 
> Ich zähle auch schon die Tage und es geht bald los :k



JA für mitm Iphone gemacht ist es echt nicht schlecht. Die Biester waren aber auch richtig dick! Gibt auch noch einen Film, aber hatte keinen Laptop mit, der ist also noch auf der Gopro in Spanien. 

Ich muss auch schon wieder nur noch 1 Monat warten :q#6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr nice, schöner Bericht Dario. 
Ja das Bild mit dem tuna ist der Hammer 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zur daiwa. 
Berichte mal wie die sich macht. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zu den leckeren  Šaragfängen (_Diplodus sargus sargus) _- netter Berichtvom Kurztrip_. Wie immer gut geschrieben und mit nicen Pics!!

.._sag mal, was mich interessiert, ausser auf Dentexe (und hin und wieder Schleppen) seid ihr eher nicht so Naturköderangler, oder? Hättet doch sicher mit Paternoster und Naturköder mindestens die gleiche Menge, eher weit mehr gefangen. Vermutlich ist euch das zu langweilig? Zeitaufwendig?

lg


----------



## Snakesfreak (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei Waveinn gibt es bis zum 14.02 5% Rabatt mit dem Code: VALENTINE5

 Könnte ja für den ein oder anderen Interessant sein!


----------



## captn-ahab (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bis Juni muss ich mich noch gedulden.
Der Plan für Malle ist:
Eine ML Rute mit 3-10g und dazu eine SPRO Globetrotter mit -60g. 
Hat denn hier schon wer Erfahrung mit dem UL und L anglen an den KLippen auf kleine Barscharten?


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Snakesfreak - nö für mich nich^^ oh mensch, steht doch im Buch der Bücher: führe uns nicht in Versuchung und erlöse uns von dem bösem (Konsumismus)...dazu noch in so einer trostlosen (Angel-)Zeit wo es draussen kalt, nass und ungemütlich ist...aber ich bin standhaft^^ - am besten rufe ich die Seite erst gar nicht auf^^  
Verschwindet ihr blöden kleinen Kunstköderdämonen, weg mit euch, jene die mir immer Bilder in meinen Kopf pflanzen, wie ich mit diesem neuen, einzigartigen. funkelnden, tollen Köderlauf sämtliche Fische fangen werde.
Oh ich werde euch besiegen^^- aussperren werde ich euch, verbannen!! Indem ich am besten gleich dieses teuflische Internet ausschalte  - denn: aus dem Auge ist (hoffentlich) aus dem Sinn und 5% Rabatt zu wenig um mein "Seelenheil" gleich an den Teufel zu verkaufen ( to sell-en die arme Seel`). Und Rabat ist auch nur die Hauptstadt von Marokko, nix weiter^^
lg und möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Hat denn hier schon wer Erfahrung mit dem UL und L anglen an den KLippen auf kleine Barscharten?



ja was willste den wissen? Schau mal unter "Light Rock Fishing" und "Ajing" ... ist lustig und hat was kurzweiliges.. aber! Groß und für den Grill geht bis auf Ausnahmen halt anders. Dafür kannste fast alle Arten damit fangen..Überdenken würde ich die 3 bis- Gramm Lureweightangabe...oft fischen Leute mit 0,5g Köpfen plus max. gleiches Gewicht für Gummi...3 g kann auch schon zu schwer sein...das ist wirklich eine angelei auf Winzlinge:q im absolutem Nahbereich - Kinderangeln für Erwachsene
Funktioniert auch gut in Häfen.
|wavey:
Meist fischen die 0,5-5g oder 1-10g...ich fische letzteres. Eine Shimanski BlueRomance mit supiweichspitze..


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Petri zu den leckeren  Šaragfängen (_Diplodus sargus sargus) _- netter Berichtvom Kurztrip_. Wie immer gut geschrieben und mit nicen Pics!!
> 
> .._sag mal, was mich interessiert, ausser auf Dentexe (und hin und wieder Schleppen) seid ihr eher nicht so Naturköderangler, oder? Hättet doch sicher mit Paternoster und Naturköder mindestens die gleiche Menge, eher weit mehr gefangen. Vermutlich ist euch das zu langweilig? Zeitaufwendig?
> 
> lg



Danke sehr euch beiden. 

Die waren in der Tat lecker. 

Ich weiß nicht ob man die in der selben Größe mal eben mit Naturköder fängt, habe es noch nicht probiert. 

Aber ich bin ehrlich, wir sind da tatsächlich recht unterschiedlich aufgestellt. 
Lebende Kalmare find ich klasse und mach ich total gern, ist aber auch super erfolgreich. Schleppen mit totem Köfi ist auch nicht schlecht, aber auch eigentlich die einzige vielversprechende Methode auf Palometta und Co. Wobei wo ich sie ja jetzt auf Kukü fing wurde das ziemlich vernachlässigt. 

Das Chummen hingegen, wie wir es auf Bonito schonmal machen, sagt mir eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu. Mir gefällt die Sauerei nicht, ist ja mit Naturködern immer so. Man saut sich die Ruten und alles ein, neee. Das sagt mir nicht so zu. 


Ich bestell ja häufiger mal bei waveinn, aber die sind teuer geworden. Krieg das alles woanders meist günstiger und vom Service her sind die auch nur so naja...


----------



## captn-ahab (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab eine von Abu, daran hab ich schon öfter 0,5g + Gummi aus dem Forellenberiech auf Grundeln gefischt, das klappt gut.
Ich nehme halt auch meinen Sihn sicher mal mit, der ist dann gerade 4 geworden und da müssen wir eben was fangen 
Mir gehts einfach um verschiedene Fische. Möglchst breites Spektrum fangen.

Die Clips auf YT hab ich bald alle durch


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Sauerei nicht, ist ja mit Naturködern immer so. Man saut sich die Ruten und alles ein, neee. Das sagt mir nicht so zu.



Dachte ich mir ja fast, drum hab ich nachgefragt:m Der Geruch ist auch nicht zu verachten^^:q und dein Boot einfach zu schön
lg|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir ja fast, drum hab ich nachgefragt:m Der Geruch ist auch nicht zu verachten^^:q und dein Boot einfach zu schön
> lg|wavey:



Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich viel mehr Fisch fangen müsste. Wir fangen mehr als genug so. 

Das ist ja das schöne an den Kalmaren, die stinken nicht. Die sind nur alle gelernte Maler und haben deckende Farbe dabei #t


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> öfter 0,5g + Gummi aus dem Forellenberiech auf Grundeln gefischt, das klappt gut.
> Ja genau sowas und solche Köder!
> Ich nehme halt auch meinen Sohn sicher mal mit, der ist dann gerade 4 geworden und da müssen wir eben was fangen
> Perfekt!
> ...



|wavey:


----------



## captn-ahab (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super, danke!

Freue mich schon wie Bolle. Wir sind am Playa de Muro in Can Picafort. Denke ich werde auch mal in Richtung Alcudia losgehen. Da gibts die Kanäle, die Brackkanäle und das große Hafenbecken (dort natürlich nur aussen)

@scorpion:

Bitte lass mich net dumm sterben, was ist ein Blackminnow? (also schwarzer minnow, aber Modell?)


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist ein Gufi Modell von der Marke Fiiish, einfach mal googlen


----------



## Snakesfreak (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



 Ja das sind schwarze Wobbler!


----------



## Mett (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Bis Juni muss ich mich noch gedulden.
> Der Plan für Malle ist:
> Eine ML Rute mit 3-10g und dazu eine SPRO Globetrotter mit -60g.
> Hat denn hier schon wer Erfahrung mit dem UL und L anglen an den KLippen auf kleine Barscharten?



Ich würde deinen Sohn einfach mit Pose und kleinen Haken angeln lassen.
Als Köder einfach frischen Tintenfisch kaufen, (oder selbst angeln) und in kleinen Stücken an den Haken. Das hält super gut im Gegensatz zu Brot Teig etc. (aber trotzdem auch immer wieder wechseln).

Mein Sohn hat genauso angefangen und seit letztem Jahr hat er Größe und Erfahung genug um sich beim Spinnfischen sicher auf den Felsen zu bewegen ohne das ich viel aufpassen muss.
Gab ihm auch nochmal einen Anreiz weil es doch noch mal was ganz anderes ist.


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kinderangeln-
Brotteig lässt sich auch klebrig machen! Zudem auch mit Sardellen, Algen etc. "pimpen". "Tintenfisch" ist oftmals gar nicht notwendig, da an den Felsen, auf den Felsen und auch "in den Felsen" jede Menge Naturköder vorhanden sind und auch frisch verfügbar. Sozusagen ein fangen vor dem Fangen^^.  "Tintenfisch" ist mir jetzt auch zu allgemein und nicht eindeutig genug^^ sowie gar nicht so fängig und recht aufwendig (ggf häuten und weichkloppen)... Am besten läßt mensch die Kids ein Vollprogramm absolvieren. Also Handleine basteln, Naturköderbeschaffung und Anköderung zeigen und sich dann entspannt zurücklehnen. Wenn dann mehrere Kiddies zusammen fischen gehn`ist stundenlange Ruhe angesagt.
So wird das meist von den Opas bei uns gehandhabt, wenn sie wochenlang ihre Enkelkinder auf den Inseln in den Ferien hüten oder auch ggf. bis zur Schulzeit erziehen .

So habe schließlich auch ich angefangen zu fangen^^
lg

Hier eine lustige Meeräschenmethode/Köfimethode^^ mittlerweile ein jährliches Spektakel:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_4OS2tsA1k


----------



## Snakesfreak (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Glavoc:

Scheinbar hat sich an deiner Angelmethode seit des Kindesalters (mit der Handangel) nicht viel geändert!
  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri





 Sorry für den Seitenhieb, aber die Vorlage durfte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!



 Oder ihr könnt auch versuchen mit einem Kinderkescher Garnelen zu fangen und dann als Köder nutzen.


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> @Glavoc:
> 
> Scheinbar hat sich an deiner Angelmethode seit des Kindesalters (mit der Handangel) nicht viel geändert!
> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...


|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja meine Kalmare muss ich auch immer noch selbst pflücken was teilweise eine echte Herausforderung ist und die Fischerei auch von der Jahreszeit begrenzt. 

Die Krebse zwischen den Steinen am Mittelmeer sollen ja die besten Doradenköder sein. Hatte auch schonmal welche dafür eingesammelt, aber bin dann doch nicht dazu gekommen und hab sie wieder freigelassen.
Jetzt im Sommer mach ich das vielleicht mal wenn ich runter komme. Dann kann ich mich ja gemütlich mit einem Sixpack Bier vorne in die Sonne pflanzen auf dem Boot und nebenher Doraden angeln...


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die Krebse zwischen den Steinen am Mittelmeer sollen ja die besten Doradenköder sein. Hatte auch schonmal welche dafür eingesammelt, aber bin dann doch nicht dazu gekommen und hab sie wieder freigelassen.
> 
> Überzeugen mich nicht, diese Krebse. Ist vermutl. eher ein Hype? Zudem bei unseren steinigen Untergründen in Kroatien eher unratsam...die Dinger verstecken sich^^möglicherweise haste automatisch deinen ersten Hänger nach dem ersten Wurf...Topköder sind für mich eher Eunice gigantea, Sardine oder mein Liebling: die Purpurschnecke aber
> aber auch gut sind Meeresdildos^^...
> ...



Achte darauf Ufernah zu fischen, viele bei uns fahren mit dem Boot zum Spot um dann anschl. teils vom Ufer auf Doraden zu fischen.
#h
lg
PS was leckerer ist, Dorade oder Wolfsbarsch, darüber sind meine Family immer noch uneins


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ Snakesfreak - nö für mich nich^^ oh mensch, steht doch im Buch der Bücher: führe uns nicht in Versuchung und erlöse uns von dem bösem (Konsumismus)...dazu noch in so einer trostlosen (Angel-)Zeit wo es draussen kalt, nass und ungemütlich ist...aber ich bin standhaft^^ - am besten rufe ich die Seite erst gar nicht auf^^
> Verschwindet ihr blöden kleinen Kunstköderdämonen, weg mit euch, jene die mir immer Bilder in meinen Kopf pflanzen, wie ich mit diesem neuen, einzigartigen. funkelnden, tollen Köderlauf sämtliche Fische fangen werde.
> Oh ich werde euch besiegen^^- aussperren werde ich euch, verbannen!! Indem ich am besten gleich dieses teuflische Internet ausschalte  - denn: aus dem Auge ist (hoffentlich) aus dem Sinn und 5% Rabatt zu wenig um mein "Seelenheil" gleich an den Teufel zu verkaufen ( to sell-en die arme Seel`). Und Rabat ist auch nur die Hauptstadt von Marokko, nix weiter^^
> lg und möge die Macht mit euch sein



@glavoc:
Auch sehr nice dieser post, du hast ja manchmal echt ne ader, da kann man dir das |bla: mit der handleine schon nicht mehr krumm nehmen. Der war richtig gut #6.


@.. Also Ul-fischen find ich im mediterranen nicht so prickelnd, Zielfisch aquarium. Das mag bei uns funktionieren bei extremen Wetter Bedingungen (heiß). Am mittelmeer fischt man da nur im Kindergarten, dies sollte man unterlassen. 

Sorry, ist aber so. Mindest Ködergröße 10 cm|rolleyes.


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dr Spinn - danke  ging mir halt nur gerade so durch den Kopf, denke solches "Mind-storming" ist wohl den meisten Anglern bekannt.

Und Handleine krumm nehmen geht doch gar nich^^TszTsz 

Hmmh - LRF  ja, ist ein schwieriges Thema! Zugegeben.
Besorgt hab ich mir so ne Rute um Ajing auf Wölfe des nachts im Hafenbecken zu machen. Wenn mensch wirklich vorsichtig mit den Fischen umgeht (_*nicht oft*_ zu sehen auf yt!) kann man die Jungfische bestimmter Arten tatsächlich auch fangen und wieder laufen lassen ohne das dies dann die letzten Tage dieses Fischleins waren. Tatsächlich lassen sich aber auch kapitale Mittelmeergrundeln (Glavoc genannt im kroatischem^^), Stöcker, kl. erwachsene Skorpionsfische oder eben vorsichtige Wölfe fangen. Die Grundeln, Stöcker, Brandbrassen, Boops boops, Spikara oder Skorpionsfische( die kleinere Art) welche ich hin und wieder fange (sooo oft mach ich das nicht) sind jedoch kapitale Fische (auch wenn sie so "klein" sind).
Wichtiger wäre, bei falscher Größe und Art, diese (am bestem) noch innerhalb des Wassers "auszuklinken", so wie ich das hier mit untermassigen Forellen mache. Aber der Mensch ist bequem und die Küste ist steinig, schroff und scharf...soll jeder selbst entscheiden ob er es hinbekommt die Fischies korrekt zu versorgen. Sind ja fast nur Einzelhaken bzw. SingleInlineHooks die ich da verwende. (Wie ja auch bei den Forellen). 
Kay - manche fangen am UL Gerät gar nen 2,5kg Dentex  (Savaş Dursun LRF) . Würde das daher nicht so absolut übers Knie brechen wollen...

ABER!!! ich finde es gut das du darauf hinweissen tust, denn dass regt ein nachdenken über eigenes Handeln an. Zudem hab ich ja die Hoffnung, da ja (fast) alle die hier mitlesen den deutschen Fischereischein^^ besitzen, dass diese "tierschutzgerecht" mit den "Viehern" umgehen. 
So wird dies zumindest landauf und -ab behauptet.

lg und allen ein schönes WE

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nunja da ist Kroatien wohl einfach nicht das Gleiche wie Spanien. Deinen komischen Wurm, den gibt es bei mir garnicht. Die Purpurschnecken seh ich auch nicht so häufig, aber da würde man wohl auch mal eine finden. Aber meine Seafox soll nicht ihre Farbe ändern... 

Leute die Ahnung vom Doradenangeln haben, empfahlen mir die Krebse. Das ist der Köder bei uns darauf. Die Scheren muss man aber z.B. abmachen. 

Und da es wenn dann um Sandgrund gehen würde, wären Hänger doch recht unwahrscheinlich.
Wahrscheinlich mach ichs ja dann doch wieder nicht. Man nimmt sich immer so viel vor! 

Fischereischein? |rolleyes Dann dürfte ich ja nicht mit Livebaits fischen!


----------



## Nacktangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich nehme mal an, dass es sich bei den "Krebsen" um Einsiedlerkrebse handelt ? Von denen habe ich zumindest gehört, dass sie DER Köder für Dorade sind - leider auch für alles andere  Die waren bei mir nie länger als eine Minute am Haken. Die Schwierigkeit ist, sie halbwegs unbeschadet aus ihrem Schneckenhaus rauszubekommen. Dann durch den weichen Hinterleib auf den Haken ziehen und ab gehts. Ich denke ich habe 4er Karpfenhaken genommen, passt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein um richtige Krabben. Die auf den Felsen und natürlich auch die, die man im Sand findet. Wobei ich vermute, dass die sich lebend sofort eingraben  

Einfach mal nach "pesca con cangrejo vivo" schauen.


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oha! Ja Spanien und die Sandstrände sind wohl völlig anders als ich das kenne...danke für die Perspektive Dario. Vermutlich fischen die dort Bibi oder Koreano Würmer, Miesmuscheln, Sardienen oder eben halt die Krabben.
Wobei schöne Doraden hat es auch im Sand, mir gefällts!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPjvDyoGnjQ

lg


----------



## Snakesfreak (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Interesannt, ich habe letzte mal mit den gleichen Muscheln gefischt, allerdings habe ich die ausgebrochen und nur mit dem Fleisch geangelt.
Leider hat das den kleinen Fischen nicht Stand gehalten.
Aber nächste mal werde ich es mit Schale versuchen. Meine Dorade habe ich übrigens auch auf Koreano Würmer gefangen.
Nächte mal versuche ich auch Bibi zu bekommen und auch mal Sardinen testen.


----------



## Nacktangler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sehr interessante Technik!
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - man lernt doch echt immer wieder dazu


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja genau solche Muscheln werden auch gerne genommen oder ganze Miesmuscheln. Die Doraden haben keine Mühe die zu knacken, hört man ja auf dem Video. 
Wenn wir schonmal im Sand nach Muscheln wühlen kommen die auch alle an und knabbern die Kleinstlebewesen und die kleinen Muscheln da weg. Ist interessant anzusehen. Habe da auch schon mit ganzer Muschel und Handleine (!) mal eine schöne gefangen, aber der weg zum Strand war zu weit. Nennen wir es C&R ... 

Die Messermuscheln werden mit mehreren Haken versehen und mit einem elastischen Garn umwickelt, damit die Fische sie nicht leerschleckern können. 

Der zum Thema Mittelmeer so oft empfohlene Tintenfisch ist auf Doraden eigentlich nicht so der Renner. Alle nehmen anderes Zeug. Sardinen funktionieren auch, Dieter macht das ja auch so. 

Frag mal Benny nach den Sandstrand Doraden bei uns. Da erblasst er immer noch in Ehrfurcht wenn er davon erzählt.


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieses Video fand ich auch interessant

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3i1b2862zyU


----------



## Darket (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Griechenland und der Türkei haben wir Koreaworms oder - wenn wir keine gekriegt haben - Purpurschnecken (die kann man da im flachen Wasser kiloweise von den Felsen sammeln) für Dorade genommen und gut gefangen. 
Tintenfisch ist da erfahrungsgemäß ein guter Köder auf fast alles, aber eher auf alles was aktiv raubt. Darauf damit auf Dorade zu gehen wär ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja die gehen da schon auch drauf. 

Antonello Salvi hat sogar irgendwo ein Video, wo er einen richtigen Klopper mit Livebaitkalmar fängt. Es ist also alles möglich. Haben ja auch schon ein Aranya mit Livebait gefangen.

Hab das aber jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## Krallblei (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die 5 kilo plus Doraden?:k


----------



## glavoc (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Habe da auch schon mit ganzer Muschel und Handleine (!) mal eine schöne gefangen,



|bigeyes:k:l

HELL YEAH!!!!:vik::m:q:q:q#6

Dario Bester!!
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hättste nicht gedacht, was?


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Versucht habe ich das auch mal mit Handleine, sogar in Kroatien, beim Schnorcheln...

Leider waren die kleinen Fische immer schneller, als das der Köder unten bei den größeren fischen war.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das war bei mir auch so, beim Muschelsuchen habe ich das ja immer gemacht und habe dann immer viele Doraden und Marmorbrassen angelockt. Alles kleine nur manchmal kamen 1-2 große, aber nie so dicht. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass die kleinen oft Muscheln in den Mund nahmen und dann wieder ausgespuckt haben, weil sie die nicht knacken konnten. Und dann hab ich in eine lebende, etwas größere Muschel einen Haken reingepackt und die kleinen haben die wieder ausgespuckt bis eine größere kam und das Überraschungspaket ausgepackt hat :m


----------



## Fidde (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ha, da kann ich wieder mitreden....|bla:|supergri
Einsiedlerkrebsen macht man einfach Feuer unterm A...., dann kommen die ganz fix raus 

Couteaus fängt man mit Salz. Einfach auf das Loch im Sand Salz streuen und warten. Die Muschel kommt ganz kurz raus und wirft irgend ein Stück ab, bevor sie wieder verschwindet. Gutes Timing ist da gefragt. Das funktioniert auch im Wasser, warum? #c


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weiß garnicht obs die bei uns so oft gibt? 

Klar es gibt Stellen mit vielen Löchern im Sand, aber das sind glaube ich Herzmuscheln. Die Knackt wohl nichtmal eine Dorade |bigeyes


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leider gibt es in meinem Revier (NW-Korfu) so gut wie keine Muscheln.
Das Wasser ist zu sauber und nährstoffarm für Filtrierer.
Auch Krabben sucht man vergeblich.
Mein Favorit auf alle Brassenarten ist Shrimp/Garnele, roh, geschnitten, dann in Zucker mit nem Hauch Knoblauch eingelegt ("strafft" das Fleisch).
Borstenwürmer sind auch sehr fängig, werden allerdings von Boops Boops und Co. ratzfatz zerfetzt.
Irgendwie sind mir Shrimps allerdings sympathischer - wahrscheinlich, weil ich die selbst auch esse.
Sardinenstückchen werden auch sehr gerne genommen, wie ich von meinen Beobachtungen weiß. Das Problem sind allerdings die Muränen die da auch unheimlich scharf drauf sind.
Beim Posenangeln (vorgewichtete lange Laufposen) im Hafen gehen auch Maden ganz gut. Igglesiko (mit Anfüttern), wie man das dort nennt, ist grade so'n Trend dort auf Sargos, Doraden etc...


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Irgendwas ist ja immer da. Irgendwovon müssen sich die Biester ja ernähren. Da wir ein paar Flüsse haben gibt es auch einige Muscheln. Aber auch wir haben sehr klares Wasser, vmtl auch deren Schuld! 

Außer natürlich nach Levante. 

Musste gerade ein neues Kabel für mein Echolot kaufen. Das ging nämlich im letzten Urlaub plötzlich nicht mehr, im Stecker ein Kontakt gebrochen. 40€ für ein Kabel weil super toll NMEA 0183 mit ganz vielen Extrakabeln die ich nie anschließen werde. Naja, so ein Boot ist teuer. Bin ja schon froh, dass es nicht das Echolot ist... 

Hätte ich doch lieber Köder für gekauft. Als Uferangler hat man diese Sorgen zumindest mal nicht!


----------



## glavoc (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Als Uferangler hat man diese Sorgen zumindest mal nicht!



Glaub`mir tauschen magst du dennoch nich`  egal wie teuer jetzt dieses Kabel war:m

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja mache ich ja manchmal  Aber ich muss nicht ....


----------



## Promachos (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo!

Kurzer Zwischenbericht zu meinem geplanten Trip an den Saronischen Golf: Ich werde Ende März dienstlich in Athen sein und dort u.a. den Vermieter treffen. Eine meiner ersten Fragen wird nach den anglerischen Gegebenheiten vor Ort sein.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gesetzt den Fall er ist ein Angler, wird es kaum eine bessere Informationsquelle geben! 

3 Wochen noch :l


----------



## Promachos (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Gesetzt den Fall er ist ein Angler, wird es kaum eine bessere Informationsquelle geben!



Leider ist er in dieser Hinsicht völlig ahnungslos - aber seine Frau angelt. Mal sehen, was ich erfahre.

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## Mett (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Gesetzt den Fall er ist ein Angler, wird es kaum eine bessere Informationsquelle geben!
> 
> 3 Wochen noch :l



17 Tage |muahah:
Ich locke mir die ganzen Fische zur Insel  |supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na alle kannst du nicht haben, auf ein paar steht schon mein Name drauf |rolleyes


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Promachos schrieb:


> - aber seine Frau angelt. Mal sehen, was ich erfahre.



ja das kenn ich  . Nur in D`land angeln so wenig Frauen.
Am besten sagst du ihr, auf welche Fische du angeln möchtest. Sie soll dir die Spots zeigen und die Beisszeiten erklären. Auf was willst du denn mittlerweile los?
lg
#h

PS was mir gerade einfällt  Buddah wollte uns doch noch einen kleinen Reisebericht abliefern - komm gib dir nen Schubs


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Scorp: Wie immer - Geiler Bericht! Schade dass es mit dem Thunfisch nicht geklappt hat, btw cooles Bild!


----------



## captn-ahab (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War hier denn jmd schon einmal in Can Picafort oder Alcudia und kennt sich dort etwas aus?
kenne nur aus dem Bereich Cala Millor Berichte.


----------



## Frame (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War mal so im Mai um Pfingsten in Alcudia.
Hafen war mir zu weit weg. Nicht probiert.

Aber am Restaurant von Hotelanlage Bellevue ist ein Bootsanlegeplatz. Da ists ganz gut auf Meeräschen und Streifen oder Bindenbrassen (K. A. was genau das war.) Außerdem Aal mittags auf Brotteig.
Die Lagune selbst total verkrautet, das geht an den Kanälen besser, brauchst kleine Haken für die Äschen.

Can Picafort Son Baulo Strand:
Lagune dort leider inzwischen Schutzgebiet hatte als Kind mal viele Aale und so ne spanische Döbelart gefangen.
Die Aale bissen auf Guppys aus der Lagune.
An dem Riff rechts am Strandende als Kind morgens und Abends kleine Barrakudas und Unmassen Fische gesehen.
Aber 2003 im Mai war Wasser wohl zu kalt, extrem wenig Fische dort gesehen. Das "Riff" war praktisch tot, nur ne Muräne gesehen und Kleinvieh.

Hier ein Link zur Erlaubnis
K. A. ob der funktioniert. Auf Aal gezielt müsste in der Lagune oder den Kanälen (Alcudia) noch lohnen. Hatte Abends keine Gelegenheit wegen Begleitung das zu testen.
Rechne auch mal mit dickeren. Zumindest vor 40 Jahren gabs 
in der anderen Lagune nachts mehrere mehrpfünder.


----------



## Frame (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

79 Euro für die Erlaubnis? Reichlich teuer.


----------



## captn-ahab (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Frame schrieb:


> 79 Euro für die Erlaubnis? Reichlich teuer.




Für das übertragen der Daten in die Felder auf der Seite der Behöre welche 13€ nimmt


----------



## Promachos (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Glavoc,

Zielfisch #1 ist nach wie vor der Wolfsbarsch. Vielleicht auch ein Barracuda.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke wlan! 

Oh promachos, dann mach dich auf was gefasst #q


----------



## Promachos (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Danke wlan!
> 
> Oh promachos, dann mach dich auf was gefasst #q



I'll do my very best:m

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## afbaumgartner (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich konnte im Herbst bei zwei Kollegen (vermutlich waren's Italiener, die nennen es "barchino divergente") noch ne sportliche Methode auf Wölfe und andere Flachwasserräuber beobachten:
Mit der Handleine und einer Art Sideplaner gehend den Strand entlang.
Siehe Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAQENtPBYOc


----------



## Mett (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

cooles Teil !!

Faszinierend ist das es genug Auftrieb hat aber trotzdem soviel Wasser durchlässt das es durch die brechenden Wellen nicht umfällt.

Sieht aber mit Sicherheit auch leichter aus als es ist und für Urlaubsangler nur schwer in den Koffer zu bekommen |kopfkrat
Mal davon abgesehn einen passenden Strand zu haben an dem nichts los ist ....


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo mir ist auch schon einer mehrfach mit sowas ähnlichem begegnet. Hatte genauso viele Wölfe wie ich |kopfkrat


----------



## glavoc (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Naja die gehen da schon auch drauf. [ ...]
> Hab das aber jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.



Na da helf ich doch gern:m Hier eine "Raub-Dorade" auf Lifebait-Cephalopoden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdE5uz4nP6o
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Würde ich auch nicht nein zu sagen |rolleyes


----------



## Mett (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich finde diese Unterwasseraufnahmen immer sehr spannend und interessant.
Vor allem wie lange der Köder "beobachtet" wird bis zum ersten "Angriff" ist Aufschlussreich.

Habe mir auch schon überlegt so eine Kamera zu kaufen aber vom Ufer sind Hänger noch häufiger und dann liegt das gute und bei weitem auch nicht günstige Teil am Meeresgrund ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich find die Videos auch interessant! Würde das gern mal bei mir ausprobieren. Sehen ob sich die Fische genauso verhalten, wie der Grund eigentlich genau aussieht und was es für welche waren die entkommen sind oder nur geguckt haben. 

Bei den Videos von Dentex und auch bei der Dorade fällt ja oft auf, dass die Fische doch sehr zögerlich sind und lange mitschwimmen und anschauen. Ist das evtl. auch eine Scheuchwirkung der Kamera? Denn wenn ich mich an die letzten Dentexbisse erinnere die wir hatten, dann waren die nicht so als würden die ganz vorsichtig sein, sondern eher so als kämen sie aus 10m angeschossen und ohne zu zögern! Wobei das auch nicht bei allen Fischen so ist. 

Aber das Risiko ist mir da auch zu hoch und es mir zu teuer. 

Hier gibt es auch reichlich solcher Videos nur mit Kukö: https://www.youtube.com/user/andresorts/videos


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die für mich spannensten Videos sind jedoch ausser solchen, andere. Gerade für Uferangler gibt es noch eine Kategorie, welche vermutl. wegen einem eingeengtem Blickwinkel geflissentlich meist gemieden werden...tja denn^^.
Lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Die für mich spannensten Videos sind jedoch ausser solchen, andere. Gerade für Uferangler gibt es noch eine Kategorie, welche vermutl. wegen einem eingeengtem Blickwinkel geflissentlich meist gemieden werden...tja denn^^.
> Lg



Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na das was dasteht^^ - mal schauen, wer sich einen Reim drauf machen kann 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es geht bestimmt um Handleinen! |rolleyes|wavey:

Ich als Nicht-Uferangler muss das ja nicht wissen :m


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,
Nein, ausnahmsweise geht es nicht um Handleinen^^...
lg
Und ja mit Boot, Echolot, nautischen Seekarten usw. sicher nicht so notwendig! Aber für Urlauber, die hin und wieder am Mittelmeer sind und ansonsten eher im Süßwasser fischen, sind solche Videos spannend. Geben sie doch einen sehr guten Blick auf Spots, Strukturen und Tiefen der jeweiligen Fische...
Noch jemand ne Idee?
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meinst spearfishing oder was?


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jepp - unser Dario hat echt ein schlaues Köpfchen#6. 
Direkt getroffen! :m
Meide ja hier im Board dieses Thema, gibt nur Ärger . 
Aber mensch sieht eigentl. alles...super aufschlußreich und spannend! Zudem oftmals tolle Unterwasseraufnahmen dabei.
Von der sportlichen Komponente mal ganz ab!
lg
#h


----------



## Swordfisher (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Videos der Harpunenfischer? 

Die find ich jedenfalls immer höchst spannend ;-)


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo danke, guck ich auch hin und wieder mal. 

Naja ich sags mal so beim Angeln sieht man sie als Konkurrenz. Letztendlich gehört natürlich einiges dazu. Hammer wie tief die auch mitunter gehen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNM50JMOp4I Hier mal ein Film von unserem besten Spot in der Region wo man auch fischen darf. Da wundere man sich wieso wir keinen Mero fangen? Tja aber so einfach ist es dort nicht...


----------



## Mett (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eine Frage an die Küstenangler aber auch die Bootsangler dürfen gerne kommentieren  

Ködert ihr eigentlich an ?  Wenn ja, womit ?


Ich habe einen persönlichen Lieblingsspot der zwar schwer erreichbar ist aber dafür absolut entschädigt. (Ausblick, Rundumsicht, Wassertiefe und natürlich auch die Fänge dort sprechen dafür).
Bis jetzt habe ich dort aber nur angeködert wenn ich zuviel Köder mit hatte und es keinen Sinn macht das nicht so gut richende Zeug wieder mitzunehmen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Anködern=Anfüttern oder was? 

Machen wir beim Fischen auf Makrelen, Llampugas und Bonitos. Da ist es wichtig! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYCBFFyHua8&t=0s Noch 2 Wochen !


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Spearfishing unsportlich??

Mit Flasche vielleicht.

(War früher Freediver mit max 51m)


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Krallblei,


Krallblei schrieb:


> Spearfishing unsportlich??
> Glaube eher nicht, dass dies *hier im thread* dies jemand behaupten würde. Dafür denken wir hier im "Mittelmeerthread" wohl zu global:m
> (War früher Freediver mit max 51m)


#6#6
Weite oder Tiefe? Wenn Tiefe, haste meinen tiefen Respekt! (Wenn Weite natürlich auch, aber nich so viel wie bei 51m Tiefe^^).
lg
#h


----------



## Mett (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Anködern=Anfüttern oder was?
> 
> Machen wir beim Fischen auf Makrelen, Llampugas und Bonitos. Da ist es wichtig!
> 
> ...




Klar anfüttern meine ich 

Und mit was füttert ihr an ?
Je nach Zielfisch oder hast du ein "Rezept" das du immer verwendest ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hat ja niemand behauptet, dass das unsportlich sei, oder? 

Also bei den Llampugas war es tatsächlich recht egal. Da wusste man ja wo sie sind und dann waren die Viecher den Tag so fressgeil. 

Ansonsten anfüttern mit fettigem Fisch. Also bei uns meistens Anxoves weil ich die umsonst bekomme. Auf Bonito hatte ich nur damit Erfolg, mit Bogas z.B. nicht und das haben wir auch genügend probiert. Wenns der richtige Tag ist, dann klappt sicher auch das aber der fettige Fisch legt ja doch ne bessere Duftspur.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

51m tief. Lange ist es her 

Nach der Lungengeschichte pack ich das aber nicht mehr.
20-30 meter schaff ich aber immernoch.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Und mit was füttert ihr an ?
> Je nach Zielfisch oder hast du ein "Rezept" das du immer verwendest ?



Nur wegen dem Verständnis - Mett, du meinst vom Ufer aus?
Kann man machen & machen auch manche Boardies (FranzX zBsp.). 
Meist werden dafür Fischabfälle, Fischmehl, Muscheln und sonstige Naturköder, Öle und altes Brot, Mehl etc. vermengt:
http://makarska-post.com/wp-content/gallery/bruma/bruma-1.jpg
Wenn du diesem Artikel folgst wird es durchs Bilderbetrachten nachvollziehbar, auch wenn mensch diese Sprache nicht kennt:http://www.makarska-post.com/index.php/kako-lako-i-jeftino-do-odlicne-primame/

Zudem gibt es fertigen "Brum" zu kaufen:
http://www.skorpion-dnc.hr/mamci/prihrana-i-dodaci-za-morski-ribolov/brum-za-more-eunice-2-5kg

Aber was ich mich frag: Was ist dein Zielfisch und wie gedenkst du deinen "Brum" auszubringen sowie die dortige Struktur?

Ob es was bringt?
Persönlich mach ich das nur (vom Ufer aus) mit übriggebliebenen Sardienenköpfen aus der Küche...d.h. ich köder 2,3 Köpfe/oder ganze Sardelle an und versenke ein paar drumherum - *finde nicht *dass ich dadurch mehr fange! Aber es kann uU was bringen, jedoch angel ich auf Doraden und da tun es mir die Purpurschnecken besser...
lg
#h


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> 51m tief. Lange ist es her
> 
> Nach der Lungengeschichte pack ich das aber nicht mehr.
> 20-30 meter schaff ich aber immernoch.



Hallo Benny - wow! Räschpäckkt#6#6#6 (Weil 51m weit und flach isch au ned so schwer, aber 51 tief ist Hammer...allein der Druck! 
lg|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man glavoc sieht ja köstlich aus!!! |evil:


Von Land wäre doch die klassische Methode: Zwiebelsäckchen mit Sardinen und Steine rein und am Seil auswerfen. 

Aber die Geschichte auf Bonito die kannste von Land so nicht machen.


----------



## Mett (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ob es was bringt?
> Persönlich mach ich das nur (vom Ufer aus) mit übriggebliebenen Sardienenköpfen aus der Küche...d.h. ich köder 2,3 Köpfe/oder ganze Sardelle an und versenke ein paar drumherum - *finde nicht *dass ich dadurch mehr fange! Aber es kann uU was bringen, jedoch angel ich auf Doraden und da tun es mir die Purpurschnecken besser...
> lg
> #h




Ja ich meine vom Ufer aus |rolleyes

Genau so habe ich das bisher auch gemacht außer ich hatte zu wenig Köder.
Die Frage ist eben ob es überhaupt Sinnvoll ist oder nichts bringt, Zielfisch mochte ich mit purer Absicht hier jetzt keinen nennen das würde warscheinlich einige Lockvarianten ausschließen und genau das möchte ich vermeiden.
Grund ist fast auschließlich Fels, steil aber in Stufen schräg abfallend |uhoh: Ich hoffe diese Erklärung ist verständlich ...

@scorp 
Das mit dem Ziebelnetz habe ich auch schon gelesen aber an eben diesen Spot nicht möglich, da ich keine Stelle habe wo das Netz nicht hängen bleiben würde.
Die Felsen sind alle von diesen "Muscheln" scharf und kantig geätzt.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei 10 Metern gehts los. Fühlt sich toll an. Zwanzig wirds geiler und dann gehts mit dem Gefühl bergab! Ein irre Gefühl


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aloha Mett,
dann bleibt dir nur die "Handballenmethode" und hoffen, dass die Strömung deinene "Matschebälle" nicht zu weit verdriftet. Ggf. um Steine herum anbringen, damit die schnell auf Grund gehen (eventl. sogar einfrieren, mit Stein natürlich). Der hin und wieder am Mittelmeer verwendete Feederkorb fällt bei deinem Spot somit auch definitiv aus.
Effektivität? - Hmm, mensch kann sich wohl Meeresfische wie Karpfen "heranziehen"... und Meeresfische sind an Fütterung gewöhnbar. Manch Konger frisst beinahe aus der Hand  .

Die Frage ist, ob die herangelockten Kleinfische deinen Angelköder nicht abfressen (können)? Ob du u.U. die Zielfische nicht sättigst und daher nur wenige fängst? Sich größere Raubfische eher auf die angelockten Kleinfische stürzen und deinen Köder ignorieren?

Mir ist das zu kompliziert und das angeln steht auch gar nicht so sehr bei mir im Fokus. Auch sind Meeresfische hungrig und diese durchstreifen relativ große Strecken auf der Suche nach spärlichem Fressen. Daher halte ich persönlich nicht soo viel vom anködern...aber ich gehe auch nicht auf Mahis/Lampugas vom Ufer. Bonitos auch nicht. Von daher kann ich dir nur sagen, dass es auf Doraden und Wölfe nicht unbedingt notwendig ist um seinen Fisch zu fangen. 
lg

Benny - jepp, ab 10m beginnt mensch zu "schweben" - und wird leichter, dennoch sterben bei uns jährlichknapp ca. 10 Jungs bei der Unterwasserjagd. Die Risiken & Gefahren sind dir ja bekannt. Lungen voll mit Meerwasser und dann auf Grund. Mein Leben für einen Fisch zu riskieren? Zu alt und zu wenig Erfahrung um (noch) im Grenzbereich zu fischen^^
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Allgemein bin ich da aber echt bei glavoc. Also ich sehe das Anfüttern nicht als so sinnvoll außer einige Ausnahmen eben wie Makrelen, Mahis, Bonitos und Obladas oder Meeräschen. Es gibt auch noch so eine Methode für Sargos wo man viel Anfüttert und die dann ganz gut mit Maden fängt, habe ich mal einen Spanier machen sehen und der war wirklich beeindruckend erfolgreich! 

Aber da ich nicht glaube dass du Stippfischen möchtest, ist das Anfüttern eher nicht so wichtig. Kost ja auch alles Geld und ist Geschleppe.


----------



## Nacktangler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@krallblei heute noch 20-30m und du nimmst keinen Zahnstocher mit ans Rote Meer? Was ist da los?  
Ich versuche im Urlaub meistens beides - angeln ist um ein vielfaches effektiver, außer man ist absoluter Vollprofi und macht sein Leben lang nichts anderes als Tauchen... jedenfalls meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch die "Top Dogs" (nationale Meister die an internationalen Meisterschaften teilnehmen) im Harpunieren schaffen kaum die Menge, die ein Pensionär mit Boot und Spotkenntnis als "Plumsangler" auf Naturköder fischen kann (ob nun mit Handleine oder Rute und Rolle-mal völlig egal^^). 

Es ist ja nicht nur die Tiefe...aber auf 20-30m dann noch in eine sauenge Spalte reinzukriechen um dann darin noch weitere 10m waagerecht vorzudringen, dann den blöden Wrackbarsch auch noch zu treffen, ihn aus seiner verkeilten Lage zu lösen, sich in der Spalte noch wenden und mit dem Vieh rauszukommen und bis zur Oberfläche zu gelangen ohne des der Atemreflex einsetzt...Und das sehr oft hintereinander in superkurzer Zeit! Ohne mich^^
20m tief komm ich sicher heute noch runter^^ vielleicht auch noch 25m..aber dann in die Löcher? Nee lieber nich^^ zu schissig  geworden
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wobei das Harpunieren eines Zackenbarsches keine große Kunst ist. Ein großer Fisch, der sich wenig bewegen wird. Es ist auch kein Geheimnis, dass dieser Fisch von Spearfishern massivst bejagt und stark rückläufig ist. 

Benny ist einfach kein Spearfisher. Der isst ja kaum Fisch.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, die Kunst ist das "drumherum". Das treffen stellt eine gute, starke Harpune sicher. Gezielt wird eh immer auf den Kopf. Aber ein weit entfernter Verwandter, sehr guter Hapunierer, hat auch schon viele, viele Male immer demselben Zackenbarsch versucht aufzulauern...zog sich wohl über Monate hin, da der so in seinem Loch saß, dass ein schiessen in demselben zwecklos gewesen wäre. Er hätte ihn nach seiner Aussage dort nicht rausbekommen...also mußte er den Moment abpassen, wo der Mero/die Kirnja draussen war. 
So stark rückläufig sind sie ja bei dir auch so nicht ganz, wenn ich dass superschöne Video betrachte. Aus Kroatien sind mir solche Aufnahmen leider nicht bekannt. 
lg


----------



## Mett (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also anfüttern würdet ihr sein lassen bzw. nur für den "Geruch" anfüttern das sie nicht satt werden.
Danke mal für die Antworten |rolleyes

Die Harpunenangler finde ich auch immer sehr beeindruckend, wie die so die Ruhe bewahren können und ihren Atemreflex unter Kontrolle haben ist gigantisch.
Aber auch hier gibt es pro und kontra, ich finde mit Vernunft sollte alles gemacht werden !


----------



## glavoc (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Mett,
ja wenn, würde ich "mit Geruch" bzw. fein püriert arbeiten. Wenn auf Grund/Grundnähe die beschwerte Ballenmethode. Vielleicht meldet sich FranzX mal - er hat wohl die meiste Erfahrung beim Ufer-Anködern.

Auch SpearfischerInnen müssen sich an gesetzl. Vorgaben halten (Tagesmengen, Schonzeiten und Größen etc.). Zudem werden die auch viel gerner kontrolliert, dh bei ihnen wird öfters und genauer nachgeschaut. Ausreden können die sich auch nicht- denn die sehen ja, auf was sie schießen  .


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Dario, die Kunst ist das "drumherum". Das treffen stellt eine gute, starke Harpune sicher. Gezielt wird eh immer auf den Kopf. Aber ein weit entfernter Verwandter, sehr guter Hapunierer, hat auch schon viele, viele Male immer demselben Zackenbarsch versucht aufzulauern...zog sich wohl über Monate hin, da der so in seinem Loch saß, dass ein schiessen in demselben zwecklos gewesen wäre. Er hätte ihn nach seiner Aussage dort nicht rausbekommen...also mußte er den Moment abpassen, wo der Mero/die Kirnja draussen war.
> So stark rückläufig sind sie ja bei dir auch so nicht ganz, wenn ich dass superschöne Video betrachte. Aus Kroatien sind mir solche Aufnahmen leider nicht bekannt.
> lg



Da möcht ich jetzt schon noch was zu sagen, dann wollte ich das aber eigentlich nicht weiter diskutieren. Ist ja auch nicht Thema des Threads. 

Das Problem ist, er konnte ihn nicht schießen. Aber der Fisch ist standorttreu. Dann geht er eben 10x wieder da hin und irgendwann schießt er ihn eben doch. Und wenn er dafür 3 Monate gebraucht hat. Der Zacki wächst nicht in 3 Monaten nach! Das ist eben das Problem mit Standorttreuen Fischen und Harpunieren. 
Ich will jetzt hier keinen auf scheinheilig tun. Jeder weiß, dass ich total scharf drauf bin einen Zacki zu erwischen und sofern der von guter Größe ist, wird der es auch nicht überleben. 

Es gibt sehr verantwortungsvolle Harpunierer (z.B. Dario Lopes ) und dann find ich das auch Klasse. Wenn sie sich an die Bestimmungen halten, dann gibt es daran nichts auszusetzen. Es gibt sowieso so wenige die das wirklich ernsthaft beherschen, da gibt es viel mehr Angler. 

Die Stelle aus dem Video ist a) Verboten für Harpune und b) eine extrem strömungsreiche Stelle. Liegt außerdem in Spuckweite zu einer Stelle die so geschützt ist, dass du nichtmal durchfahren darfst. Ich denke mal die Meros sitzen da nicht immer so zahlreich, die werden sich zum laichen treffen. 

Ein paar Seemeilen südlich vom Cap de Creus liegt außerdem eins der ältesten Meeresschutzgebiete des Mittelmeers. Da gibt es viele Zackenbarsche und das Reservat ist enorm wertvoll für alle Großfische! Wenn es interessiert, mal nach *Illes Medes* googlen. 

Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich noch nie einen Zacki unter Wasser zu Gesicht bekommen. Sie sind nicht häufig.


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> denn die sehen ja, auf was sie schießen  .



Eigentlich ziemlich nachhaltig, zumindest werden keine untermaßigen oder geschonten Arten versehentlich ins Jenseits befördert, die Schäden durch "verangeln" dürften größer sein...


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Eigentlich ziemlich nachhaltig, zumindest werden keine untermaßigen oder geschonten Arten versehentlich ins Jenseits befördert, die Schäden durch "verangeln" dürften größer sein...



Wenn man sich dran hält!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hat wenig Chancen der Fisch  wenn von oben der schwarze Mann kommt. 
Deshalb gibt es in Griechenland die Fische auch erst ab 60 Meter, haben sich alle verdrückt.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, meine neue Rute ist angekommen!:vik::vik:

Jetzt fehlt nur noch Schnur und eine passende Rolle für die leichtere Spinnrute:m

Und ein paar jigs vom Ali sind auch gekommen


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön, ich bin mit meiner MajorCraft sehr zufrieden und Jürgen mit seinen auch, sicher ein gutes Stöckchen. Wann kommt sie zum Einsatz?
Apropos bei mir ists ja nur noch ein Wöchlein, mett wann gehts denn bei dir los?


----------



## glavoc (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Stock Snakesfreak!! Beneide dich  
Auch die Jigs sind nett - sind die so gebunden/geriggt von Ali geliefert worden?
lg

PS - Dario - thx für den Tip übers älteste Naturschutzgebiet des MM! Hab mir paar schöne UW Videos von dort angesehen, wow.


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Muss mich noch bis April gedulden... 

Also von der Verarbeitung ist sie auf jeden Fall top! Bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke!

Ne die sind alle selber gebunden... noch nicht perfekt, aber ich arbeite daran 

Habe die Rute bei Tackle4all.com bestellt, da spart man die Hälfte, selbst mit Steuern


----------



## Mett (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hat wenig Chancen der Fisch �� wenn von oben der schwarze Mann kommt.
> Deshalb gibt es in Griechenland die Fische auch erst ab 60 Meter, haben sich alle verdrückt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk




Schreib das doch nicht .... Sommerurlaub auf Kreta ist gebucht, und da muss was ran gehn   |krach:


@scorp
Am Freitag sitz ich im Flieger aber der erste Angeltag wird wohl erst Montag sein.

@snakesfreak
schöne Rute, ich werde immer ein wenig Neidisch wenn ich sehe was es für schöne Ruten gibt die nicht in meinen Koffer passen


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin ich auch noch am Planen wo es dieses Jahr hin geht.... eig wollt ich ja mal nach Thailand. Aber die griechischen Inseln reizen mich auch.

 Habt ihr auf Kreta und co einen Mietwagen? Ich kenn das von Mallorca - da waren halt die besseren Angelstellen eben nicht am Sandstrand vorm Hotel....


----------



## Mett (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mietwagen zahlt sich auf alle Fälle aus, da wir immer als Selbstversorger unterwegs sind, gar nicht anders zu denken.
Angelpots gibt es sicher immer auch ein paar gute in der nahen Umgebung aber mit Auto kann man eben auch die mit dem Tüpfelchen am i ansteuern.
Man kann ja mit der Familie auch längere Spaziergange machen und dabei schon den einen oder anderen Spot ausspionieren


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vor ein paar Jahren.................gelandet in Herklion ab zum Hotel in Hersonissou
geangelt kleine schwarze fische und Hornhecht.


----------



## hans albers (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Snakesfreak

sehen doch jut aus die jigs...

nen büschn experimentieren
sollte schon drin sein..


----------



## glavoc (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Schreib das doch nicht .... Sommerurlaub auf Kreta ist gebucht, und da muss was ran gehn   |krach:



Denke Dr.Spin bezog sich hierbei hauptsächlich auf Zackenbarsche (& eventl. gr. Drachenköpfe/Skorpionsfische). Kannst also "aufatmen":m.
(Wobei bei der aktuellen WM auf Syros(GR) dann doch etliche gute Zackis auch auf ca. 50m erreicht wurden...Dario guck dir det bloß nich an:q|uhoh:#d - Meros sozusagen als Maintarget.)

Mett wirst sicher noch den einen oder anderen schönen Fisch abgreifen können, so wie wir dich kennen!#6
Dir und Dario wünsch ich daher schon mal viel Petri, schöne Ferien, dicke Fische und eine glückliche Reise!
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die kleineren gefallen mir noch nicht so... aber der Größe gefällt mir schon ganz gut!
Jetzt werden noch ein paar Jigging Haken und Assist Cord bestellt.
Wollte mir auch noch einen günstigen Bindestock holen, dann fällt das ganze auch leichter wenn man beide Hände frei hat


----------



## glavoc (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

& SolidRings


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die sind bei dem großen schon dran (Splitt Ring +Solit), auch wenn man den nicht gut sieht...


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haha glavoc hast schon ganz richtig gemerkt, sowas ist bei mir nicht so im hohen Kurs :m 

Ich würd das auch rein auf Zackis und Standorttreue Fische beziehen. Die Spinnfish-Target-Species wird das weniger betreffen als jene.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@snakesfreak, ja sehr schöner Stock, wünsche dir Erfolg damit.

Ja der post mit dem schwarzen Mann bezog sich auf Zackenbarsche.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Schreib das doch nicht .... Sommerurlaub auf Kreta ist gebucht, und da muss was ran gehn



Wird schon was gehen auf Kreta. Kreta soll sehr Fischreich sein. (Vidales Fanggebiet:q:q:q).
Und die hervorragende Wetterlage, da ist es im Frühjahr auch schon warm.

Kreta sollte ich auch mal ins Auge fassen|kopfkrat.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg dort.


----------



## Promachos (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Mett

Wo auf Kreta soll's denn konkret hingehen?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Mett (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dr.Spinn

Nach Kreta geht es erst im Sommer, jetzt gehts auf die Spanischen Inseln :l


@ Promachos

Wir werden in der Bucht von Kissamos sein (Östliche Seite), ich hab mir schon mal die verfügbaren Seekarten angesehen und hoffe ein paar Gute Spots entdeckt zu haben.
Da wir nur eine Woche dort sind muss man sich ja vorbereiten #t


----------



## Promachos (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @ Promachos
> 
> Wir werden in der Bucht von Kissamos sein (Östliche Seite), ich hab mir schon mal die verfügbaren Seekarten angesehen und hoffe ein paar Gute Spots entdeckt zu haben.
> Da wir nur eine Woche dort sind muss man sich ja vorbereiten #t



Hallo!

 Ich habe gefragt, weil ich vielleicht im nächsten Jahr beruflich im Süden Kretas (Timbaki) zu tun haben werde.

 Gruß und viel Erfolg
 Promachos


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, könnte mir jemand noch mal den link senden, wo die Lizenzen für die Costabrava online zu bestellen sind. Würde das gerne ausprobieren.
Danke#h


----------



## Krallblei (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi.


Weiss keinen Link. Holen die Lizenz immer vor Ort.

Jetzt machst mich neugierig. Wohin gehts wann?

Gruss


----------



## Mett (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe gefragt, weil ich vielleicht im nächsten Jahr beruflich im Süden Kretas (Timbaki) zu tun haben werde.
> 
> ...



Du wirst mit Sicherheit Anfang August einen Bericht von meinen (hoffentlich) Erfolgen hier lesen können.


----------



## pulpot (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Weiss keinen Link. Holen die Lizenz immer vor Ort.
> ...



Hallo, ich bin im Juni auch in Spanien (1 Woche Tossa de Mar bei Girona und 1 Woche irgentwo im Baskenland).

Wie und Wo hole ich mir vor Ort die Lizenz (für online bruach man doch ein Konto in Spanien, oder?)? Ist die Lizenz eine andere pro Provinz? Und gibt es irgendwo eine Karte, auf der Gebiete dargestellt werden, in denen Angeln nicht erlaubt ist?

Vielen Dank


----------



## pulpot (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo, könnte mir jemand noch mal den link senden, wo die Lizenzen für die Costabrava online zu bestellen sind. Würde das gerne ausprobieren.
> Danke#h



"Licencias de pesca para agua dulce cataluna" in die Suchmaschine, müßte den richtigen Link bringen.

Hab ich hierher: http://www.hr-rose.de/?thema=angeln_in_spanien


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...tioLlicenciesTitular.do?reqCode=prepareLocale

Hier die brauchst du. Das sollte mit Kreditkarte gehen. Ich glaube nicht das man eine NIE braucht.


----------



## pulpot (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...tioLlicenciesTitular.do?reqCode=prepareLocale
> 
> Hier die brauchst du. Das sollte mit Kreditkarte gehen. Ich glaube nicht das man eine NIE braucht.



Das Problem hierbei, wenn ich nur 15 Tage brauche, kann ich kein Startdatum angeben ...? Deshalb waere vor Ort besser für mich, wo bekomme ich die Lizenz her? Gibt es die auch in Angelläden wie in Kroatien?


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hatte mich auf Dr. Spinn bezogen. 

Du musst die Lizenz dann halt einen Tag vorher erst kaufen. Wenn du in einen Laden gehst macht der auch nichts anderes, als die online zu bestellen. 
Weiß aber nicht ob die katalanische Lizenz im Baskenland gültig ist und im Süßwasser gibt es teilweise Vereinsgewässer da reicht die auch nicht.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja danke für den link. |wavey:
Hab es mal ausprobiert.

Wollte einfach nur vorbereitet sein.:g


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe auch noch mal aufgetackelt [emoji2] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




War ein snapper [emoji2] mitsio traveller 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk

Wollte einfach nur vorbereitet sein.:g


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach und den hier noch.
Konnte nicht widerstehen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dr.Spinn,
Tunaspinning? Ebro-Delta? Fragen über Fragen^^ 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schick schick :m 

Da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt was du jetzt demnächst raushaust!!! 

Wobei 50lbs am Ebro |kopfkrat


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pulpot schrieb:


> Das Problem hierbei, wenn ich nur 15 Tage brauche, kann ich kein Startdatum angeben ...? Deshalb waere vor Ort besser für mich, wo bekomme ich die Lizenz her? Gibt es die auch in Angelläden wie in Kroatien?



Nimm doch eine Lizenz für 1 Jahr ist nur unwesentlich teurer.
Du kannst dann gleich loslegen. Mancherorts muß man auf die Austellung einen Tag warten (dumm wenn man am Samstag ankommt und die Karte erst am Montag bekommt).

Ja du bekommst die auch in den dortigen Angelläden.


----------



## Franzi111 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, 
Ich melde mich mal wieder da ich in ein paar Wochen wieder nach Frankreich fliege. Ich hätte auch gleich mal eine Frage... 
Ich kenne einen Spot an dem sich immer einige bonitos und andere Raubfische rumtreiben, dort ist es etwa 60 Meter tief und der Spot befindet sich neben einer Boje. Ich hatte dort immer mit KuKö geangelt allerdings würde ich es jetzt gerne mit der Sardine an der freien Leine versuchen. 
Wie mache ich das am besten? 
Liebe Grüße Franz


----------



## Snakesfreak (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vom Boot oder vom Ufer?


----------



## glavoc (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Franzi111,
tja det wird bissle dirty aufm Boot .
Hier ein Video vom TE dieses threads:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwcMyO-SWyE

oder hier ein größeres Exemplar mit Drilling & Einzelhaken:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdpaCuJ8cto

weitere Möglichkeiten (für Doraden etc.etc.) hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwgWAlqhQEY

Benötigen wirst du Ködernadel, eventl. Baitelastic, rostfreies Stahlvorfach, Haken/Drillinge deiner Wahl.

Dazu ein Kartoffel/gr. Zwiebelnetz, eine Kiste Sardinen (von den Sardienenfischern, ggf. altes Brot, kurze Reepschnur...(Chumming in Suchmaschiene eingeben)!

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist eigentlich recht simpel, aber eine recht stinkige Angelegenheit. 

Du brauchst im Prinzip nur ne Menge Sardinen oder Anxovi, wichtig ist dass du zum Anfüttern fettigen Fisch nimmst, am besten Frisch und nicht gefroren. 

Dann machst du dir eine Montage bestehend aus einem Einzelhaken, der kann an einem kurzen Stahlvorfach (10cm) sein oder du lässt es weg. Dann ein ca 1,5m langes Vorfach ich nehm 0,40 und einen kleinen Wirbel. Dann ziehst du eine Sardine auf eine Ködernadel auf in dem du ins Auge stichst, ziehst die Montage durch und legst entweder eine Schlaufe um den Schwanz und ziehst zusammen oder machst ein bisschen elastisches Garn drum. Der Haken sollte aus dem Auge so rausgucken, dass der Haken auch tatsächlich greift im Maul wenn der Fisch beißt und nicht in der Sardine verschwinden. 

Dann Schnibbelst du ein paar Sardinen klein und wirfst sie zusammen ins Wasser und deine Sardine lässt du mit offenem Bügel in dem Schwung Köder hinab. Dann wartest du und sobald die Schnur mit Speed von der Rolle saust schlägst du an.

Habe dazu auch mal ein Video gemacht.


----------



## Franzi111 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Dann werde ich mein neu erlerntes Wissen bald anwenden. Bericht wird folgen! 
Liebe Grüße 
Franz


----------



## Krallblei (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

BONITOOOOOOOO:l


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bitte sehr. Eigentlich, zumindest bei mir, eine Herbstangelmethode. Aber wenn du weißt, dass sie da sind, dann sollte was gehen. Drücke dir die Daumen. 

Und glaub dem Krallblei nichts, der fängt keine Bonitos #h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Doch aber nur mit Popper. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Arsch:q

Streu nur Salz in meine Wunden|rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Arsch:q
> 
> Streu nur Salz in meine Wunden|rolleyes



Hehehe ich darf das! Hab selbst oft genug geschneidert. 

Der Mit Popper war doch kein Bonito


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok habe ich mich vertan [emoji6] ist auch schon so lange her. 
Was war es denn?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein little Thunny. Ein little little Thunny


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War der einzige Fisch den Tag,  bei all den Anglern. [emoji106] [emoji123] 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War ja auch nicht schlecht. Benny hat ja auch schon alles gefangen außer den Echten Bonito! Auf Popper sicher auch geil |rolleyes

Fahre morgen in den Urlaub. Fühl mich überhaupt nicht so. Noch keinen Gedanken daran verschwendet, nichtmal in den Windfinder geguckt. Klausurenphase #q#q#q

Zwei meiner Spanischen Freunde waren heute draußen. Pep, der Zackenbarschspezialist war ein Jahr nicht angeln. Naja er hat es nicht verlernt und mir heute direkt wieder einen Zacki auf Blackminnow präsentiert. Mir vielen die Augen aus dem Kopf. Mit Pep werd ich auf jeden Fall mal ein Tag rausfahren. Außerdem hat Albert einen fetten Dentex erjiggt! Es zieht also an!


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So los gehts! Zieht euch warm an  Dentices!!!


----------



## Franzi111 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## glavoc (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gudde Reise Dario & komm gesund zurück!


----------



## zander1312 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gute Reise & lass hören!


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gute Reise und TL!

Freue mich schon auf deine Berichte


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs! Bin schonmal gut angekommen, vielleicht morgen dann fischen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Danke Jungs! Bin schonmal gut angekommen, vielleicht morgen dann fischen!



na dann Petri heil und fang mal nen Wolfsbarsch|evil:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dario, na dann viel erfolg. 
Wetter passt Windfinder auch. Hau raus #h
Wünsche dir auch bei den Fabeltieren |pfisch: mal Erfolg.
VG Kay|wavey:


----------



## captn-ahab (1. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gutes gelingen!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So licence ist da. online bestellt auf der cathalanischen Seite der generalitat. War auch günstiger als vor Ort. Leider bekommt man keine Bestätigungsmail, man muss nach einigen Tagen noch mal auf die Seite und unter refresh das ganze ausdrucken.
(Druckerpatrone war natürlich wieder fast alle|gr


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jubgs, gestern ein Hammer Tag. Wir haben wieder geliefert


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|sagnix


----------



## Mett (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp
Viel Erfolg, bin schon sehr gespannt.

Hier nun mein Bericht der Woche im Nordlichen Mallorca.

Das Wetter hat leider einige Tage einen Strich durch die Rechung gemacht
und auch die anderen Tage waren nicht ganz optimal.
Das Wasser war durchgehend in ungewohnt starker Bewegung und auch der auflandiger Wind und teilweise Regen waren nicht sehr hilfreich.

Mein Lieblingsspot wurde nun auch beschränkt da man hier nun laut den Örtlichen Behörden nicht mehr spinnen darf.
In den Unterlagen die online zur Verfügung stehen steht davon zwar nichts aber es hilt auch nicht mit den Behörden zu diskutieren also auf und neue Spots suchen.

Ich war also auf der suche nach Spots mit steil abfallender Felswand um "Hängerchancen" zu minimieren.
Zielfisch an diesen Stellen -> Dentex
Köder -> Black Minnow von Fiish und Big Calmar von Flashmer

Spot gefunden der zumindest an diesem Tag gut zugänglich war und mit dem BM begonnen.
Wassertiefe lag geschätzt bei 20 - 25 Meter, am frühen Nachmittag tat sich erstmal gar nichts, die Strömung an den Felsen war auch nicht zu unterschätzen und der ein oder andere Hänger musste mit viel Geduld gelöst werden.
Dann aber gings los, ersten Kontakt gespürt ... wieder weg, beim herausziehen des Köders war dann auch klar warum.
Der Schwanz des BM fehlte bis kurz vor dem Haken 
Dentex oder Barracuda ? Neuen Köder montiert und die gleiche stelle wieder angeworfen.
Nach mehreren versuchen zieht dann die Schnur von der Rolle, der sitzt gut ! Guter Kämpfer, Barracuda ist das nicht, der hätte schon aufgegeben, immer wieder Kopfschläge, jeder Meter den ich einholen konnte in ein paar Sekunden wieder verlohren.
Dann sitzt alles fest wie ein Stein, keine Regung ...
Als ich mir schon sicher bin das nun die Schnur irendwo in der Tiefe um einen Felsen gewickelt ist spüre ich ein leichtes zucken, ich erhöhe den Druck und spüre wieder den Fisch an der Leine, erneut beginnt der Kampf.
Dieser dauert aber nicht lange und die Rute entspannt sich, Hauptschnur gerissen, wie ärgerlich |gr: Offensichtlich zu viel Felskontakt was die 0,17er nicht gut verträgt.
Als die Dämmerung beginnt noch einige kleine Barracudas aber nichts das auch nur ein Bild wert gewesen wäre, die dürfen ohne Überlegung direkt wieder in ihr kaltes Nass zurück um noch zu wachsen.

Die nächsten Tage dann wieder massig Wellengang und kein Spot lieferte sicheren Stand ohne Risiko "abgewaschen" zu werden.
Also die Stände besucht und zwischen den Surfern den zweiten Zielfisch für dieses Jahr den hier oft genannten und selten gefangenen Wolfsbarsch nachgestellt.
in der ein oder anderen klaren Welle konnte man sogar Fisch erkennen von Profil vermutlich sogar der gesuchte.
In der Brandung aber Anfangs eine schwierige Wahl des Köders, da im Wasser auch immer wieder Felsen waren entschloss ich mich für Oberflächenköder wo bei meine zwei Favoriten die mit den Wellen auch gut umgehen konnten und eine gute Wurfweite erziehlten meine beiden neuen der

Maniac 135 und der von Showerblows 
waren.







Der Maniac den ich zuvor schon kurz an einer ruhigeren Stelle versucht hatte und nicht sehr glücklich damit war verhielt sich in den Wellen besonders gut.
Ein paar Nachläufer waren zu sehen aber nichts motivierte sich den Köder zu fassen. Im ganzen aber ein guter erster Versuch und ich konnte einige Techniken erproben.


Fortsetzung folgt ... |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Mett,

 wo warst du denn genau im Norden? Das mit dem Spinnfischen würde mich auch interessieren..... in den Bestimmungen fand ich auch nix. Sind halt nur die Schongebiete im Norden verbreitet, die man teils nur an bestimmten Tagen befischen darf....

 Wird immer abstruser auf der Insel.... Spricht mitlerweise vieles für Griechenland sofern die Angel mit ins Reisegepäck kommt.


----------



## Mett (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Fr33
Capdepera Eigentlich das ganze Eck dort, 
Schutzgebiete gibts ja ein paar rund um die Insel, was ich auch für sehr gut empfinde, in den letzten Jahren merkt man schon das sich das Wasserleben etwas erholt.
Ich kenne auch die Unterwasserwelt von Menorca ganz gut die ja schon ewig Schutzzonen haben und der Unterschioed ist gravierend.
Das mit den Tagen ist auch OK vor allem kann man ja ausweichen oder verbringt mal einen Tag entspannt ohne Angel.

Aber sowas Sinnloses wie Spinningverbot (zumindest wenn es nicht mal die Behörden erklären können warum) find ich lästig.
Wenn man dann den Riesenkahn mit Schleppnetz vorbei fahren sieht denkt man sich seinen Teil.


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wundert mich etwas - war ja auch da oben in der Ecke.  Genaue bei Cala Mesquida. Angeln war da nur bedingt möglich (Wellen usw.) und eben die Beschränkung der Tage.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So wie du beschreibst mit den Kopfschlägen und dem festsetzen spricht das alles sehr für einen Dentex, den nöchsten holst du dir aber! Alle guten Dinge sind drei!


----------



## Mett (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@FR33
Cala Mesquida ist ein guter Fleck sowohl vom Strand aus als auch die Felsreihe wenn du Richtung Wasser schaust links.(zwischen dem Strand und der nächten Bucht wo im Sommer die Schiffe ankern)
Dort am Ende hast du auch tief abfallende Stellen.
Wann warst du denn dort ?


So nun aber zu Teil 2 !

Nächster Angeltag Vormittags am Strand da an den Klippen noch immer die Wellen hoch hinauf preschen. 
Wolfsbarsch wieder als Ziel, da die Wellen hier in der geschützen Bucht etwas weniger waren und der großteils Felsfreie Strand auch tiefgehende Köder erlaubten auch mal den "Daiwa Salt Pro SP Minnow" probiert. Im Gegensatz zu den billigen China Modellen der gleichen Bauform läuft dieser deutlich schöner und die Wurfweite ist auch um einiges höher.
Als erstes ziehe ich ein Petermänchen an Land kein kleines aber da ich vor den Stackeln etwas Repekt habe wird es gleich im Flachwasser abgehckt und wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.
Dann sehe ich Nachläufer, für Wolfsbarsch zu groß ich vermute ich Palometa. Immer wieder wird meinem Köder gefolgt auch nach Köderwechsel das gleiche Spiel. Als ein zweiter Schatten der gleichen Größe dazu kommt habe ich wieder Hoffnung, am besten die beiden streiten sich um den Köder :g
Dann aber plötzlich nichts mehr ...
Ich versuche wieder andere Stellen und arbeiten den Strand nach allen Seiten ab, mehr als ein weiteres Petermänchen (von der Größe könnte es auch das gleiche gewesen sein) wollte aber nicht ran.
Also mal ab zum Mittagessen.

Am späten Nachmittag legen sich die Wellen etwas und ich wandere wieder zu den Klippen.
Diesmal starte ich aber mit dem Big Calmar von Flashmer, die strömung ist etwas weniger und man sieht den Köder auch schon wie er sich im Wasser verhält. Ich muss sagen ich war schon beeindruckt, er lässt sich super handeln und geht wenn man ihn schneller zieht geschätzt 5-6 Meter tief. sieht aus der Entfernung auch wirklich wie ein Calmar aus der im Wasser schwimmt. Gerade als ich von dem Verhalten in schwärmen gerate BISS und die Schnur zieht von der Rolle. Ein guter fight aber diesmal habe ich die Kontrolle und ich halte den Fisch von Boden und Felsen fern.
Nach der Landung ist die Freude groß, Zielfisch !

Dentex mit 47cm Länge, leider hatte ich den Lipgripp mit Waage nicht dabei.






Voller Motivation geht es weiter ich bin absolut überzeugt von dem Köder, und sehe bald auch wieder einen Angriff auf den Köder.
Dabei bleibt es aber und nach dem herausholen sehe ich das dem Camlar die meisten Füße fehlen und auch der hintere Drilling ist weg.
Vermutlich hat sich beim Drill des Dentex der Spaltring eingeklemmt und bei den letzten würfen ging der Hacken verlohren |kopfkrat
Da ich meine neue DAM Shadow Tele 3,60 und die Penn Longcast auch noch nicht getestet habe beschließe ich den restlichen Nachmittag die Arme zu schonen und die frischen Sardinen ins Wasser zu lassen.
Die erste Sardine ist noch nicht lange im Wasser schon bewegt sich die Rutenspitze scheint aber nur "Kleinvieh" zu sein und ich warte. Immer wieder kleine Zupfer aber nichts zum anschlagen. Nachdem diese weniger werden wollte ich mal Stelle und Köder wechseln. Nicht kleine Fische waren der Grund des Zuckelns sondern eine Müräne die sich die Sardine reingefiffen hat und anschließend Vorfach Hauptschnur und sich selbst zu einer Einheit verküpft hat #q
Nachdem Schnur abgeschnitten, die Muräne entwirrt und in die Freiheit entlassen wird wieder alles frisch gemacht und die nächste Sardine montiert. Dämmerung bricht ein und ich werfe ... beim Wurf sehe ich noch das was von der Spitze der Rute wegfliegt -> die Einlage des Rutenrings #q#q#q
Ich packe mein Zeug zusammen und mache mich auf dem Rückweg im Gedanken schon den Liebesbrief verfassend den ich an DAM schreiben werde.
Nach Reinigung des Tackels habe ich das dann auch gleich gemacht.

Der nächste und letzte Tag war kurz gesagt bescheiden. Nur ein Schriftbarsch meinte den ebenso großen BM fressen zu wollen, also zumindest nicht ganz geschneidert |rolleyes
Das Highlight des Tages waren Baracudas als Nachläufer die kurz vorm Angriff aber von Serviolas (Bernsteinmakrelen?) davon gejagt wurden, leider waren die Baracudas offensichtlich die bessere Beute als mein Köder |bigeyes
Kurz musste ich aber doch tieeef Luft holen denn es waren keine kleinen Serviolas.

Im großen und ganzen aber ein schöner Urlaub und zumindest ein Zielfisch wurde gefangen.

Hier noch ein letztes Panoramabild vom Abreisetag der natürlich der schönste der ganze Woche war. Ein Ausblick inklusive Menorca im Hintergrund.


----------



## Mett (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> So wie du beschreibst mit den Kopfschlägen und dem festsetzen spricht das alles sehr für einen Dentex, den nöchsten holst du dir aber! Alle guten Dinge sind drei!



Wie Recht du hast, aber ich wollte dem 2ten Teil nicht vorgreifen #6


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @FR33
> Cala Mesquida ist ein guter Fleck sowohl vom Strand aus als auch die Felsreihe wenn du Richtung Wasser schaust links.(zwischen dem Strand und der nächten Bucht wo im Sommer die Schiffe ankern)
> Dort am Ende hast du auch tief abfallende Stellen.
> Wann warst du denn dort ?



Hallo Mett,

 ich war nur von links vom Hotelkomplex (also links vom Strand) an den Felsen. Aber steht meist gut der Wind drauf.... also nicht jedermanns Sache. War da morgens bei Sonnenaufgang mal angeln und hatte 2 Hornhechte auf Topwater. Hatte ja dort ein Auto und war dann aber doch mehr an den Steinmolen in Cala Bona angeln.... bzw. an der Hafenausfahrt dort. Barras gingen da immer....


----------



## glavoc (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Mett! 
Danke für deine Berichte und Fotos! Superschöner Dentex und das auch noch vom Ufer aus - wow! Das diese Kalamar-Nachbauten tatsächlich auch an der Spinnrute fangen können, hätte ich nicht vermutet! 
Kl. Frage - den Dentex haste aber nich released, oder doch?
lg und nochmals THX!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow, geiler Dentex. Vom Land nochmal eine ganz ganz andere Nummer als vom Boot. Respekt  

Dentex releasen, dafür würde dir eigentlich jeder Fischesser und Gourmet eine Ohrfeige verpassen. Was besseres kannst du nicht bekommen!


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schmeckt Dentex eig wie Dorade? Sieht irgendwie ähnlich aus


----------



## Krallblei (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dorade bekommst in Spanien für paar Cent das Kilo. Dentex glaub um die 45-50 Euro das Kg;+

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr 

Ps: Danke für den Bericht Mett


----------



## W-Lahn (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri Mett!


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ganz dickes Petri und vollen Respekt für so einen Fisch vom Ufer an dich Mett! 

Sehr schöner Bericht und schade das die Nachläufer nicht beißen wollten...


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Schmeckt Dentex eig wie Dorade? Sieht irgendwie ähnlich aus



Schmeckt doch eh alles wie Hühnchen |uhoh:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett,

na dickes Petri Heil, Glückwusch zum Dentex und das vom Ufer - Respekt.
Ja so was wollen wir lesen, sehr schöner Bericht, danke.
Schade das die anderen Atacken nicht zu verwerten waren, hätte es dir gegönnt.
VG Kay


----------



## Mett (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Danke, ja es könnte mehr gehen aber solange sich was tut beschwere ich mich nicht, gibt ja auch Tage an denen gar nichts geht.
Doch selbst da sehe ich das positiv, den ich habe einen Tag oder ein paar Stunden am Wasser und in der Natur verbracht #6

Der Dentex landete natürlich im Ofen mit Salzkruste !

@scorp
Wenn das eh alles nach Hähnchen schmeckt sollten wir vieleicht das Angelgebiet ändern und den Haken mit Wurm im Hühnerauslauf anbieten.
Die Fangquote ist sicher höher. 
Jetzt hab ich das Bild im Kopf und bekomms nicht mehr weg |muahah:

Aber mal Ernst, Dentex hatte ich noch nie und ich finde das Fleisch lässt sich nicht vergleichen ... *sabber*


----------



## glavoc (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Schmeckt Dentex eig wie Dorade? Sieht irgendwie ähnlich aus



sind beides Meerbrassen  (Sparidae) . Diese doch recht große Gruppe von Mittelmeerfischen unterscheidet sich dann doch sehr stark in Geschmack, Größe, Qualität und Habitat. Wobei Dorade von Dentex gar nicht sooo weit geschmacklich entfernt ist. Dentex finde ich geschmacklich intensiver, fast etwas bissle "salziger" als Dorade. Auch ist das Fleisch etwas "fester". 
Das Doraden nur ein paar Cent/Kilo kosten - kenne ich aus Kroatien nicht. Der Preisunterschied kommt einzig daher, dass die in diesem Falle billigeren Doraden aus der Aquakultur stammen, die Dentexe aber Wildfänge sind. In Kroatien werden für beide Arten als Wildfang die gleichen Kilopreise aufgerufen. 
Auch wird der Dentex in den näxten Jahren im Preis stark sinken - da es geschafft wurde, ihn in Gefangenschaft zum ableichen zu bringen (hier!). Hatte ich vor längerer Zeit mal hier im thread schon erwähnt.

So und nun genug "kluggeschi..en"^^

Mett - sehr schön das (mit Ofen und Salzkruste)!!#6

euch allen lg
#h


----------



## Fidde (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Wenn das eh alles nach Hähnchen schmeckt sollten wir vieleicht das Angelgebiet ändern und den Haken mit Wurm im Hühnerauslauf anbieten.
> Die Fangquote ist sicher höher.
> Jetzt hab ich das Bild im Kopf und bekomms nicht mehr weg |muahah:




Wenn, dann Brotfliege :q

Dorade ist nicht gleich Dorade. Zumindest in F heissen alle Meerbrassen Dorade. Klassisch ist die Dorade Royale, welche eben auch aus Aquakultur kommt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das beruhigt mich jetzt aber doch, dass du ihn der besten Verwertung überhaupt hast zukommen lassen. Ich hab das leider schon länger nicht gehabt, die Dentex waren zuletzt alle zu groß  Heute haben wir aber einen geieigneten Fisch dafür gefangen, nur kein Dentex, sondern eine Canthara/ Streifenbrasse. 
Mit Dorade vergleichen kann ich nicht, weil ich da noch keine Große hatte. Aber preislich ähnlich und beides genauso edel, aber einen Unterschied gibt es sicher. Schon allein Nahrungsbedingt.


----------



## pulpot (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

> Als erstes ziehe ich ein Petermänchen an Land kein kleines aber da  ich vor den Stackeln etwas Repekt habe wird es gleich im Flachwasser  abgehckt und wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.

Petermännchen sind aber wirklich lecker, ich hatte bisher immer nur  kleine, aber die knusprig gebraten sind schon sehr sehr lecker. Ich schneide  (mit Handschuhen) immer von hinter der weit vorn sitzenden Rückenflosse  bis nach unten an die Kiemendeckel ab und dann ist alles Gefährliche  entfernt. Der vordere Teil kommt gleich wieder ins Wasser und der  hintere Teil ist praktisch küchenfertig.

> Dentex mit 47cm Länge, leider hatte ich den Lipgripp mit Waage nicht dabei.





Solche einen hatte ich letzten September auf 70'er Black Minnow auch von Land aus in  Kroatien (Vrbnik auf Krk) . (Ähnliche Stelle, sofort steil  abfallend auf 15-20 Meter - Falls jemand dorthin fährt, genau da  https://www.google.de/maps/dir/@45.0763244,14.6803369,18z). Ich hatte  eigentlich nur 2 Stöcker in 4h gefangen und wollte dann einpacken. Also  hab ich ein letztes Mal ausgeworfen und den Black Minnow mit offenen  Schnurbügel absinken lassen und solange schon mal den Kescher  eingepackt. Beim Einholen gab es sofort einen Ruck und ich hab reichlich  bereut den Kescher schon eingepackt zu haben, weil die See an dem Tag  sehr sehr rau war und die Felsen sehr sehr glitschig. Hatte es dann nach 15  Minuten komplett ausdrillen (der Fisch schwamm nur noch auf der Seite)  und 10 Minuten sicheren Stand suchen, doch noch geschafft zwei Finger  unter die Kiemen zu bekommen.







Leider hatten wir in der Ferienwhg  nur einen billigen Elektro-grill zur Verfügung. Ein Bekannter aus  Kroatien hat später bei den Fotos gesagt, dass das bei so einem schönen  Fisch echt schade wäre. Das nächste Mal (hoffentlich gibt es das) muss  ich auch mal Salzkruste probieren.


----------



## glavoc (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Pulpot! Sehr nice & easy! Nen BM ausgepackt und dann mal kurz son Zubatac rocken gehn   - cool!
Oh man, jetzt wünsche ich mir auch so abfallende Kanten auf "meiner" Insel...doch da ist nur flach 
Danke für deinen Bericht & Foto!
Merci!


----------



## Mett (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich jetzt aber doch, dass du ihn der besten Verwertung überhaupt hast zukommen lassen. Ich hab das leider schon länger nicht gehabt, die Dentex waren zuletzt alle zu groß  Heute haben wir aber einen geieigneten Fisch dafür gefangen, nur kein Dentex, sondern eine Canthara/ Streifenbrasse.
> Mit Dorade vergleichen kann ich nicht, weil ich da noch keine Große hatte. Aber preislich ähnlich und beides genauso edel, aber einen Unterschied gibt es sicher. Schon allein Nahrungsbedingt.




Ja das Problem hätte ich auch gerne  |uhoh::q

Wäre bei mir aber absolut kein Problem, bei dem Freund bei dem ich unterkomme wenn ich dort bin, gibt es eine fantastische Küche mit einem Backrohr das doppelt so breit ist als die normalen standard Dinger.
Etwas mehr Salz würde man brauchen, aber da würden auch deine gr0ßen Dentex Platz finden #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kann bis 2kg Fisch reinlegen. Aber den würden wir zu dritt ja eh nicht schaffen. 

Das Problem hat sich bisher leider nicht verschärft und wird es wohl auch erstmal nicht mehr...


----------



## captn-ahab (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch 3 Monate bis Mallorca 
Fange langsam an zu sortieren, noch ordern und packen. Bestelle mir erstmal noch ein schönes Rod Case für den Transport meiner Reiserute und ein paar Mini Jigs.

Da die Kids klein sind und meine bessere Hälfte mich sonst killt habe ich den PLan richtig anzugreifen verworfen.
Es bleibt dann eben beim UL Spinnen auf kleine Barsch Arten am Riff und Mullets ggf mit Brot.
Da kann ich den Große auch mal mitnehmen und zusammen was erleben


----------



## glavoc (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Da die Kids klein sind und meine bessere Hälfte mich sonst killt habe ich den PLan richtig anzugreifen verworfen.



Ahoi Captn,
bei mir schlafen die meinen mehr oder weniger durch...falls du hin und wieder früh wach werden solltest (4:00- 5:00 Uhr) - verdrück`dich lange vor Sonnenaufgang an den Spot...so fange ich oft meine Doraden und nehme nebenher die frühmorgentliche Beisszeit spinnangelnderweise mit.
Bin dann meist zum Frühstück wieder daheim (bestenfalls mit dem Mittagessen in der Hand  ).

Oder du gehst "kurz" für ein Stündlein abends "spazieren" (mit Spinne natürlich),  um die zweite Beisszeit ca. 1 Std. vor Sonnenuntergang bis in die Dämmerung hinein abzupassen.

Kenne dein "Problem" recht gut und kann mich wie du auch nur für ganz kurze Zeit "davonstehlen". Vielleicht fängst du ja mit meinen "Verdrückungsmethoden" was an? 

lg & ja, wir beide hätten uns vielleicht besser eine Fischerin/Anglerin gefangen^^...:m

beste Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Verdrückungsmethoden??


Mann hab ihr eure Frauen im Griff:q:q:q


----------



## glavoc (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny - ja du hast gut lachen! Ne spinnangelnde, fischbegeisterte Freundin hat nicht jeder   

Aber auch so ist es gar nicht mal oft die Süße, eher die vielen Arbeiten und Dinge die ich am Haus, auf den "Feldern" oder sonstwie, wo & -was, noch zu machen habe...daher geh`ich oft nur ganz kurz weg zum fischen...: In der Kürze liegt daher bei mir oftmals die Würze. 
Ausser Sonntags - da hab ich dann Zeit und mach mal hin und wieder sogar einen Angeltag.
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na für deine kurzen Ausflüge fängst du aber gut!!!


----------



## glavoc (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dario. 
Aber halt auch leider keinen einzigen kleinen Dentex#d 
Und auch die Doraden und WoBas sind nicht gerade in "kapitalen" Größen bei mir am Spot/vor Ort vorhanden. Daher zwar viele Fische, aber oftmals nur in "Normalgröße". 
Kenne mittlerweile aber auch mein Revier sehr gut. Das macht viel aus! Komme damit schnell zum Fisch (zumal Beisszeiten eh alles nochmals beschleunigen).

Übrigens - bin ich sehr gespannt auf deine neuen Fänge :m

dir lg & ggf. noch viel Petri, Fische, gutes Wetter und müde Arme

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja du weißt doch: da wo es Dentex gibt, scheint es eher keine Wölfe zu geben ! Also musst du damit zufrieden sein. Immerhin gibt es was.

Haben eigentlich schon eine schöne Palette verschiedener Fische gefangen bis jetzt. Meinetwegen dürfte die sich am Do/Fr noch um einen Zackenbarsch erweitern! 
Ansonsten bleibt festzuhalten : oftmals schwierige Bedingungen, Fische bisher nicht sehr beißfreudig, sehr gutes Fischen auf Sepia.


----------



## Mett (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist schon richtig, 75% der Fänge sind bei Dämmerung. (Ich bin nur leider ein Langschläfer und schaffe nie die Morgenstunden). Wenn ich mit Familie unterwegs bin versuche ich mich auch Abends für ein oder zwei Stunden davon zu steheln.
Manchmal plant die Familie halt Ausflüge die es dann nicht zulassen diese Zeit zu nutzen, kenn ich auch nur zu gut 
Eine gute Harmonie finden, also billige Teleruten kaufen, die Kinder mal mitnehmen (brauchen ja bis zum 12ten Lebensjahr eh keine Lizenz) also Posenangeln lassen und wenn es läuft kann man selber die Rute in die Hand nehmen.
Dann findet auch die nicht Angel begeisterte Frau ihre Ruhe wenn sie mal alleine ist .... |rolleyes


@scorp
Bin schon sehr gespannt was da kommt


----------



## captn-ahab (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genau das ist auch der Plan.
Morgens oder Abends kurz los und alleine über Felsen krackeln. Dann tagsüber mal mit meinem Großen, der diese Woche schon 4 wird, ein bisschen auf Meeräsche angeln.
Ein bisschen Vater Sohn Zeit genießen, da soll er lieber was fangen.

Ich hab zwei Jungs, ich hoffe die schlagen sich auf meine Seite. In 10 Jahren darf dann meine Frau viele gute Bücher in Ruhe genießen...



...während die Männers in Schweden Hechte jagen oder am Mittelmeer angeln


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach Simon, dann nehmen wir bald den größeren öfter mit an den Kanal und dann zeige ich ihm mal wie man da auch größere Fische als Grundeln fängt!

 Zum Thema Zeit:

 Ich habe da zum Glück eine sehr sehr verständnisvolle Frau! Sie Lässt mich meine Hobbies voll ausleben (Angeln und Schlangen).
 Ich kann Zuhause mehr mals die Woche wenn ich will ans Wasser und im Urlaub darf ich jeden Morgen und auch mehrmals Abends. Im Sommer kommt Sie sogar mit Abends ans Wasser. 
 Oft macht sie auch im Urlaub ein paar Würfe und fängt dann auch nicht schlecht(er als ich, zumindest manchmal)

 Ihr müsst eurer Frau halt nur auch was anbieten, ist halt ein geben und nehmen! Ich muss dafür manchmal mit zum Shopping...


----------



## Nacktangler (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Ihr müsst eurer Frau halt nur auch was anbieten, ist halt ein geben und nehmen! Ich muss dafür manchmal mit zum Shopping...



Kann ich so nur bestätigen. Hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen, wie man sich und das Angeln präsentiert. Als "Ich häng mit den Jungs rum und trink Bier" oder als Naturerlebnis, etwas Spannendes und etwas, bei dem am Ende leckeres Essen rauskommt. Besonders der letzte Punkt zieht bei Frauen immer ^^


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und gut geht auch immer, dass man ja zusammen den Sonnenuntergang bei einem Glas Wein genießen kann! 
 Die Angeln stören dabei ja nicht ;-)


----------



## Nacktangler (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Um mal back to topic zu kommen: 
Im letzten Urlaub hat meine Freundin mehr und größere Barrakudas gefangen als ich  War ein tolles Erlebnis, mit heisser Freundin im Bikini nach dem Angeln durch ein kleines kroatisches Dorf zu laufen, während sie ganz lässig mit 2 Fingern einen Fisch mit vielen Zähnen trägt. Wir sind an einer Hochzeit vorbeigekommen und hatten während der ganze Zeit die uneingeschränkte Aufmerksamkeit aller anwesenden Männer


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Um mal back to topic zu kommen:
> Im letzten Urlaub hat meine Freundin mehr und größere Barrakudas gefangen als ich  War ein tolles Erlebnis, mit heisser Freundin im Bikini nach dem Angeln durch ein kleines kroatisches Dorf zu laufen, während sie ganz lässig mit 2 Fingern einen Fisch mit vielen Zähnen trägt. Wir sind an einer Hochzeit vorbeigekommen und hatten während der ganze Zeit die uneingeschränkte Aufmerksamkeit aller anwesenden Männer


Das glaube ich, ich hätte mich sicher auch umgedreht :q! Glückwunsch dazu! 

Sind gerade auf der Rückreise, mal gucken wie ich zum berichten komme, aber werd sicher morgen mal was schreiben. 
Es lief insgesamt nicht schlecht, hätte aber deutlich besser sein können. Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten waren wir aber sehr erfolgreich und ich bin ziemlich zufrieden. Vor allem haben wir eine echt schöne Palette verschiedener Fische gefangen !


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, was der Hennes alles zu Gesicht bekommen hat!


----------



## glavoc (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt, was der Hennes alles zu Gesicht bekommen hat!


Ich auch:q
#6

lg
#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gute Fahrt wünsche ich.

Da sind wir aber alle gespannt was es zu berichten gibt.


----------



## Strumbi (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

So  nun Feriendomizil in Empuriabrava gebucht.
Noch 75 Tage...........dann geht's los.:vik:
Freu mich schon.  Hoffentlich beissen die Wölfe
so gut wieder wie vorletztes Jahr.
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Gott will fahr ich in 13 Tagen und fang dir alle weg:vik:#6|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ich werd sie bis dahin wohl nicht ausgerottet haben! #6

Nun will ich mal starten. Wir sind am Rosenmontag, direkt nach meiner Klausur losgefahren. Hätte ich zuerst gerne mal wenigstens einen halben Tag gefaulenzt, so war der Blick aufs flache, blaue Mittelmeer am nächsten Morgen mal wieder zu 100% entschädigend. Fast 3 Wochen sollten anstehen, da wird ja wohl was gehen! 

Den ersten Tag wollten wir nun erstmal nutzen zum Einkaufen, Boot checken, Echolot reparieren usw. Am Mittwoch dann sollte es das erste mal aufs Meer gehen um zu gucken was die Tintenfische machen. Für Donnerstag haben wir uns mit Felipe verabredet. 

Also sind wir dann früh raus und haben erstmal vor Bennys Camping auf Sepien und Kalmare probiert. Locker eine Stunde ohne Biss und das ist die beste Stunde. 
Haben dann irgendwann den glücklichen Spotwechsel gemacht und die Stelle für den Rest des Urlaub gefunden, wo Sepien und Kalmare beißen wollten. Das ganze hat aber lange gedauert, weil ja die beste Beißzeit am falschen Spot verbracht wurde. So ist es oft. 

Damit sind wir dann zum ersten Spot, wo wir einen Livebait dranhängen und 5 ruhige Minuten genießen. Dann kommt Wind. Letztendlich ist es recht schwierig und wir kriegen nichtmal einen Biss. Aber ein bisschen Action ist in der Bucht gewesen, Oblada-Feeding Frenzies von vielen Tieren. Haben viel mit Jigs probiert, ich hab einen Biss gehabt aber den Fisch verloren. War allerdings ziemlich klein. Dann mussten wir zurück, haben aber die Tiere für den nächsten Tag im Tank gelassen. 





Nächsten morgen Felipe eingesammelt und zum Livebaits fangen wieder an den selben Spot wie vorher. Es lief ziemlich gut und wir hatten zügig ein paar Tiere zusammen und fahren zu den fernen Dentexspots. 
Dort wird ein Kalmar angeködert und zum Grund gelassen. Es gilt zu gucken was der Spot bringt. Das wird wegweisend heute. 

Während wir am Livebaiten sind, sehe ich weiter draußen die ganze Zeit einige Vögel, die auch auffällig oft runtergehen zum Wasser. Aber nix konkretes. Irgendwann sehe ich dann einen Thunfisch springen und weiß was los ist. Aber das ist schlechte Action, wo man normalerweise nichtmal rankommt. Lohnt nicht dafür mitm Fischen hier aufzuhören. 

Ich erklär Felipe gerade, was den Spot hier ausmacht und wie es im Winter lief und dass wir ihn jetzt passieren, da schlägt auch schon ein Dentex ein. Mein Vater schlägt an und drückt Felipe die Rute in die Hand, der seinen ersten Dentex fangen darf. Kein Großer, aber auch nicht schlecht. 2,5kg. Das ging flott! 





Wir töten den Fisch und dann sind die Möwen aber immernoch aktiv. Hab ich noch am Morgen zu meinem Papa, der die Thunarute zuhause lassen wollte, gesagt: Du weißt wie es manchmal läuft, siehst nix und auf einmal sind sie da. Die kommt mit! 
Also sagt er, ich könnte jetzt ja auch mal einmal hinfahren, vielleicht kann Felipe sie dann mal aus der Nähe sehen. 

Also fahr ich mal einmal hin und es sind tatsächlich Thune, aber sehr schlechte Frenzies. Sehr vereinzelt, nichts konkretes. Ich werfe einmal mit meinem Little Jack Sayoris entscheide mich dann aber auf Popper umzumontieren. Wenn was geht, dann mit Popper. 
Dann eine konkretere Action, aber leider auch ein Konkurrenzboot voll drauf zu. Nun gut, lassen wir die 200 Pferdchen spielen, ich bin schneller als ihr! Hebel auf den Tisch und ich hätte sie eingeholt, wenn Felipe nicht seine Mütze verloren hätte die Munter wegfliegt. Da das eh nix dolles ist, ich nur Vögel sehe und nix springen, dreh ich um und such die Mütze. Doch die finden wir nicht. Dafür weiter draußen eine Vogelgruppe. Also dahin, das andere Boot ist woanders beschäftigt und ich fahr nicht mit voll karacho dahin. 
Als wir ankommen ist dort eine Mischung aus Sturmtauchern, Seeschwalben und Möwen. Nicht viel, nichts springt. Aber die Seeschwalbe geht immer wieder ins Wasser. Na gut, wer nicht wirft der nicht fängt. Ich feuer den Popper raus und hole ihn einmal ein, dann springt einmal ein Thun! Sie sind also da, also zumindest einer. Ich hol rein, werfe wieder. Pop - pop - pop- fetter Splash, Thun kommt angeschossen, atackiert den Popper aber verfehlt ihn. Adrenalin durchströmt den ganzen Körper! Pop- pop Baaam zweite Atacke, ich schlage an, Fisch hängt! SPEKTAKULÄR! 





Das ganze ist ein Mittelmäßiges Chaos, waren jetzt nicht wirklich darauf vorbereitet und überall liegen Sachen rum oder stehen Ruten und so ein Fisch scheucht einen übers Boot. 

Ich sehe den Fisch schon einmal bevor er erst richtig merkt, was los ist und dann mit Mordskaracho in die Tiefe saust und die Saltiga aufschreien lässt. 

Der Fisch ist gut und nimmt in mehreren Fluchten ordentlich Schnur. Stets nach unten, wie man es am liebsten hat. Ohne irgendwie aufgewärmt zu sein muss man alle Kräfte mobilisieren um das Tier nach oben zu Pumpen. Ich hebe daher dann auch viel aus dem Kreuz, was nicht so ideal ist. Nach ca. 10min Drill taucht der kreiselnde Fisch unterm Boot auf. Der Popper läuchtet schön rot im Maulwinkel. 
Als ich den Fisch dann oben habe dauert es einige Versuche ihn an der Flosse zu packen und zu halten, er zieht immer wieder 2-3m davon. Irgendwann hat mein Papa ihn dann und hebt ihn mir für ein flottes Foto ins Boot. 






GEIL! Schnell Maßband dran, 110cm, Haken gelöst der perfekt saß und das Tier schnell released. Hasta pronto! 

Was für ein unfassbares Glück, ein Einzeltier in einer quasi nicht existenten Action mit 2 Würfen am Tag zu erwischen. Irre. Felipe, der schon über die Power des Dentex erstaunt war, war dann doch etwas baff. Das glaube ich, als ich das erste mal dabei war wo Thune da waren, ein unvergessenes Erlebnis! 

Wir trinken uns dann erstmal ein Bier, Thune hab ich nicht mehr bewusst gesehen und es kam dann flott thermischer Südwind auf und so haben wir gegen Mittag dann den sehr erfolgreichen Tag für beendet erklärt! 

https://youtu.be/nU-bVB6jrYM


----------



## Ossipeter (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch! Habe mit gefiebert. Toller Bericht.


----------



## Mett (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gratuliere, sehr schöner Start !!

Jetzt herscht Hochspannung was da noch kommt #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wow, Petri heil zu den tollen Fischen


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke sehr! Ja in der Tat, das war ein Knaller! 

Die nächsten Tage sind dann nicht so vielversprechend gewesen. Erstmal kam Levante mit schlechterem Wetter und Wellen. Dann direkt danach Tramuntana. Aber man kann auch ohne Angeln die Tage hervorragend genießen. 

Dann sind wir einen Abend wieder losgezogen um Livebaits zu fangen. Wir wollten nächsten morgen mal früh an den Strukturen sein um die Merochance zu erhöhen. Konnten dann auch ganz gut fangen trotzt recht starker Drift und alles hat im Tank überlebt, auch die Kalmare! 

Der Tag drauf war dann eine einzige Enttäuschung. Waren früh am Spot, haben glaube ich 5h geangelt ohne auch nur irgendetwas zu fangen. Das war dann auch glaub ich der einzige Komplettschneidertag. Einzig eine Sepia wurde uns vom Haken geklaut bei einem ganz vorsichtigen Biss. 
Unsere beiden besten Dentexspots komplett tot. Man fragt sich, ob man sie nun doch irgendwann ausgerottet hat?! 
Also hier mal ein paar Tintenfischbildern von verschiedenen Tagen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Man muss dazu sagen, dass so ein Fang wie auf dem letzten Bild schon auch wirklich klasse ist. Die Tiere sind super lecker und wenn man einen guten Tag erwischt passt es auch, das war übrigens der Fang vom Dentextag mit 3 Sepien noch vom Vortag und -1 Kalmar der gefressen wurde 

ABER sau viel Arbeit die sauber zu machen...


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geile Sache mit dem Thun!

Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na was für ein Start.
Glückwunsch zum Dentex und Glückwunsch zum Thun.#h
(Sollche will ich auch mal|supergri).

Hervorragender Bericht und schönes Video.
Danke 
Gruß Kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Unsere beiden besten Dentexspots komplett tot. Man fragt sich, ob man sie nun doch irgendwann ausgerottet hat?!



:q:q:q:q Der Dario hat die Dentonen dezimiert, bald gibt es an der Costa Brava keine mehr.:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Gratuliere, sehr schöner Start !!
> 
> Jetzt herscht Hochspannung was da noch kommt #6



Na klasse :q Kann doch nix dafür, dass der Start direkt unübertreffbar war 

Kay, die Costa Brava ist lang und ich hab auch kleine wieder reingeworfen. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sie noch für uns reichen #6


----------



## Mett (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön !! 
Ich sag aber auch hier Petri denn ich sehe das nicht als "Scheidertag" Sepien und Calmare springen einem ja nicht von allein ins Boot.

Das ist auch noch eine Sache die ich ansteuern möchte -> "Tintenfisch" vom Ufer 
Bis jetzt nicht geglückt aber ein paar passende Spot wüsste ich schon :q


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Sehr schön !!
> Ich sag aber auch hier Petri denn ich sehe das nicht als "Scheidertag" Sepien und Calmare springen einem ja nicht von allein ins Boot.
> 
> Das ist auch noch eine Sache die ich ansteuern möchte -> "Tintenfisch" vom Ufer
> Bis jetzt nicht geglückt aber ein paar passende Spot wüsste ich schon :q



War schon ein Schneidertag. Die Tintenfische haben wir ja am Tag davor gefangen :q:q 

Das ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Felipe, der ja mit uns da unterwegs war, geht immer auf die Hafenmole. Der hat jetzt seit September schon so 150 Kalmare gefangen. Der geht aber auch wirklich immer |uhoh:
Habe ich aber selbst auch schon von Land gefangen, also kann ich da vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## Helgelandfischer (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse Tuna Fang! sehr schöner Bericht!
 Fischergruß
 Kay


----------



## captn-ahab (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Thun ist der Hammer...Petri!


----------



## W-Lahn (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario, sehr schöner Thun! Die Mollusken machen Appetit :g Bin mal gespannt was noch kommt!


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr sehr schön .Wieder ein super Fang ,auch von mir Glückwunsch dazu. |wavey:
Schon toll was ihr da immer wieder rausleiert.

Höchste Zeit , dass ich auch mal wieder ans Wasser komme.
Kann bei mir leider Anfang Mai werden. :c


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön .Wieder ein super Fang ,auch von mir Glückwunsch dazu. |wavey:
> Schon toll was ihr da immer wieder rausleiert.
> 
> Höchste Zeit , dass ich auch mal wieder ans Wasser komme.
> Kann bei mir leider Anfang Mai werden. :c



Ja Dieter das denke ich auch. Im Mai wird man sich definitiv nicht sehen, sonst vielleicht erst im September, aber da ist auch nix sicher. Kann eigentlich momentan nur noch für August planen, blöde Zeit #d 

Ich schreib dir mal ne PN. 

Dem Restle Petri Dank!


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Von verwaisten Spots und hart erarbeiteten Fischen*
Zweite Tag in Folge, nach dem Schneidern ist man dann auch durch mit Abends vorher Viecher fangen, wenn dann morgens doch wieder nix beißt. Also am nächsten Tag Programmpunkt eins: Neue Livebaits fangen! 

Das lief zur freudigen Erleichterung mal wieder hervorragend und wir konnten in 2-3h 7 Sepias fangen und leider nur 2 Kalmare, denn zwei weitere entkamen beim hochholen... 
Aber 2 Kalmare sind 2 Chancen und da die momentan ohnehin schon rar waren braucht man auch nicht so viele Kalmare. 




Als erstes Ziel fahren wir nochmal einen guten Dentexspot an um dort 2-3mal drüberzuziehen. Wenn jetzt da immer noch nichts läuft müssen wir neue Spots suchen! Und da das Echo jetzt wieder geht, ist das auch möglich. 

Nunja, Ralf fängt an mit Angeln und ich fahr ihn da her. Altbekanntes Bild, keine Fischaktivität. Es ist nicht so, dass nicht ein paar Futterfische am Grund erkennbar waren, aber offenbar keine Räuber hier. 
Also müssen wir es woanders probieren. Wir entfernen uns ein wenig und gehen tiefer. Ich finde noch 2-3 weitere kleine Strukturen und an einer kriegen wir einen feinen Biss. Doch mein Papa kann ihn nicht verwerten, so hat der Fisch dort unten einen Kalmar mehr und wir einen weniger. War aber nix großes. 

Wir probieren es dort noch weiter vergeblich und fahren dann bildlicherweise ins blaue, denn so sieht der Screen des Echolots aus. Irgendwann tauschen wir dann und mein Papa fährt mich auf 50-60m vorm Cap her. Viel Strömung, viel Tiefe. Es dauert immer lange bis ich am Grund bin. Der Kontakt zum Köder wird auch schlechter. Die Zeit verstreicht und dann wird das Livebaiten auch wirklich langweilig wenn lange nichts geht und man auch nichts auf dem Echolot sieht. 
Doch wie so oft, kommt es alles unerwartet. Fisch! Ich schlage an und habe sofort viel Widerstand, ein guter Fisch! 

Die Aufregung ist diesmal besonders groß. Der Fisch nimmt 2 oder 3mal Schnur, aber nicht so wie für einen Dentex Typisch mit starken Kopfschlägen. Pep sagt immer, wenn es ein Mero ist, dann hast du keine Kopfschläge. Und wir befinden uns in absoluter Mero-Zone!!! 
Ich drille recht lange und der Fisch beginnt zu verlieren. Als er dann schlussendlich nach oben kommt, ist es wieder kein Mero. Aber ein schöner Dentex, gute Größe und Klasse streifen. Man ist erst ein bisschen enttäuscht denn einem geht ja auch ein bisschen was durch den Kopf vorher, aber der geile Fang überwiegt dann super schnell. Und vor allem endlich mal wieder was gefangen nach so vielen Stunden!!! 








Der Fisch hat an die 4kg, wirklich nicht schlecht #6 

Wir trinken uns erstmal ganz entspannt ein Bier, probieren noch kurz bisschen mit Sepia und hören dann auf. Der Tag war schon lang genug und es ist auch immer etwas ermüdend mit dem Blei. Der Fisch ist ja gefangen :q 

https://youtu.be/SAlQBCFX75s


----------



## Krallblei (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das sind klasse Fische! Dank dir bald im Washingtoner Artenschutz zu finden im Anhang A |uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Fische - Petri!
Immer wieder schön hier vorbei zu schauen #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Das sind klasse Fische! Dank dir bald im Washingtoner Artenschutz zu finden im Anhang A |uhoh:



Ach unter Donald hat Artenschutz keinen hohen Stellenwert mehr


----------



## Nacktangler (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zum Glück wird die Washingtoner Liste ja nicht von Washington geschrieben


----------



## glavoc (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hammer!
Dickes Petri & vielen Dank Dario, für deine spannenden Berichte, schönen Bilder und tollen Fische und Mollusken! Sehr, sehr schön - Bravo! Und dann kitzelt ihr dennoch die Dentexe raus und setzt mit dem Poppin`Thuna noch dem ganzen die Krone auf - nice  !!

Für einen Minikurztrip, war auch ich für "einen Augenblick" unten (knapp 30 Std. auf der Insel). Es gab tatsächlich auch ein wenig Fisch für die 1,2 Std. Spinnerei vom Ufer (im noch recht kalten adriatischem Meer). Berichte (hoffentlich) ausführlicher in kürze. 

euch allen lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Zum Glück wird die Washingtoner Liste ja nicht von Washington geschrieben



Das wäre Katastrophal |supergri

Na Glavoc, dann bin ich mal gespannt ob du noch ein paar Wölfe rausgekitzelt hast #6


----------



## glavoc (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sodele,
aba jezed kommt mein Kurzberichtle^^. Wie schon erwähnt, war ich kurz und nur für eine Übernachtung auf der kleinen Insel. Am Mittag brachte mich die Fähre aufs Eiland & völlig übernächtigt mußte ich mich erst hinlegen (16 stünd. Busfahrt mit fast keinem Schlaf...). 
Als ich wach wurde hab`ich auf die schnelle meine Spinnrute mit der Rolle bestückt, 2m FC (da schon mal nachgefragt wurde: Seaguar FXR in 0,33) angeknotet, einen kl. Einhänger drangeknüpft sowie ne Hand voll Kunstköder eingepackt und bin (leider zu knapp!) kurz vor der Dämmerung los. Erwartet hab ich nix. Am Ufer angekommen, hab ich zu meiner Zufriedenheit jede Menge Ährenfischschwärme entdeckt! Super! _DER _Futterfisch der Uferräuber ist also da! Sehr gut. Jedoch von den Räubern keine Spur und noch wenig Zeit, bis die Dunkelheit hereinbricht. Dann endlich, ein Verfolger! Biss! Jedoch nur leichter Widerstand - der sich als relativ fettgefressener Hornhecht herausstellt. Ich lasse ihn laufen, da meine Ma` mir verboten hat, diese "Köderfische" nachhause zu bringen^^.
Auch das (bei fast gänzlicher Dunkelheit) fischen mit Castingjigs von der Fährhafenmole brachte nix mehr und so ging ich heim.
Am näxtem Tag sollte es schon wieder nach D`land gehen und ich bin der Fahrer. Also erst einmal versuchen so lange wie mögl. zu schlafen. Irgendwann war das Auto gepackt, Reisegepäck zusammen, letzte Einkäufe und Vesper vorbereitet und noch ein zwei gute Stündlein Zeit, die Spinnrute zu schwingen. Also los in eine sehr flache und in der Nähe gelegen Bucht! Dort angekommen sehe ich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite Ährenfische in Panik aus dem Meer springen. Nice ! Also rüber und den kleinsten Pencil montiert. Doch dort ist mittlerweile die Action vorbei. Ich suche alles ab und laufe in Richtung Landspitze. Da endlich entdecke ich den Grund für die Sprünge der Ährenfische. Es ist ein zwar fetter, aber relativ kleiner (30cm) Wolfsbarsch. Jedoch der Pencilbait juckt ihn nicht. Er reagiert nicht darauf. Also einen Splashbait montiert (Mittelding zwischen Pencil und Popper). Er kommt wenigstens, wenn auch eher Lustlos, dem Slashbait hinterher. Aber er schnappt nicht zu...so werfe ich noch mal, provoziere ihn, indem ich den KuKö fast auf der Stelle "tanzen" lasse ihn dann schnell einhole und er folgt irgendwie gemütlich, doch er will nich. Gleich bin ich am Ufer, noch vielleicht 1,5m und der blöde Hund beißt nicht zu...Doch dann taucht auf einmal, völlig unerwartet ein größerer Wolf auf!!! Und schnappt zu   Jetzt bin ich glücklich! Er nimmt ordentlich Schnur, legt 3,4 gute Fluchten hin. Ich drille ihn ordentlich aus bis ihm nach und nach die Luft ausgeht. Dann lande ich ihn und strahle übers ganze Gesicht. Es hat doch noch geklappt! Und sogar für meine Location vor einer ordentlicher Größe! Da die Zeit drängt, bin ich recht schnell dannach heimgegangen. Zuhause messe ich nach: 56cm! Große Augen beim Nachbarn und viel Schulterklopfen. So macht mir die 13stünd. Heimfahrt viel mehr Spaß . Freue mich auf die Rückkehr zum näxtem WoBa-Zocken...
euch allen lg und Dario nochmal THx fürs Video!


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich brauch nur ein Wort: KLASSE! :vik: Toller Fisch, gewogen? 

Purer Neid  Aber ich hab für die Zukunft noch ein Ass im Ärmel bzgl Wolfsbarsch #6

Ich hab auch noch paar Berichte zu schreiben, aber komme wenig dazu. Bin wieder voll im Klausurenstress. Würd gern heut noch was raushauen, gucken ob das klappt!


----------



## glavoc (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Toller Fisch, gewogen?



Ja, mittlerweile hier in D`land: knappe zwei Kg

Freue mich jetzt schon auf deine nächsten Berichte und Foddos#6

lg#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der eine von einhundert! Stark 

Die Kurztripps sind oft am erfolgreichsten!


----------



## glavoc (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nö - die zweihundert hab ichschon lange vollgemacht^^


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> nö - die zweihundert hab ichschon lange vollgemacht^^



Das meine ich doch garnicht. Du sagtest doch nur, dass große bei dir so rar sind!


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also gut, der Wolf vom kroatischen Wobapapst muss schnell übertroffen werden. Wobei das ist wahrlich schwierig :vik: Ich versuch zumindest nochmal anzugreifen  

Nun gut, wenn die Bedingungen ein gutes Fischen in Aussicht stellen, dann muss man das mitnehmen und so planten wir einen weiteren Trip mit Livebait an einem wunderbar flachen Tag! Da die Standard-Spots nichts zu bringen scheinen, müssen wir neue Spots suchen. Und ich habe da schon ganz konkret einen im Sinn, den wir noch nicht ausprobiert haben. Kenne ich vom Jiggen, liegt tief. 35-50m und ist definitiv felsig mit nicht allzu krassen Strukturen. Ich hab dort auf BMs schon gute Bisse bekommen, ein Fisch fehlt aber noch. 

Morgens läuft es direkt mal wieder super. Wir fangen 5 Kalmare und auch wieder Sepien, super! 

Wir sammeln dann nach dem Besorgen der Köder meine Mama ein die uns heut mal begleitet und Glück bringen soll. Schön Flach ist es und so geht es auf in fernere Gewässer. Doch eine ganze Ecke zu fahren gewesen. Schätze so 40min schon. Ok, man haut ja auch nicht den Hebel auf den Tisch, denn die Alhambra braucht wirklich viel mehr Sprit als Elena. 

Am Spot ist es zwar wellig vom Vortag und leichter Wind, aber es lässt sich fischen. Wir probieren den neuen Spot aus, viel Gedrehe vom Boot durch Strömung, Strukturen am Grund vorhanden und die kosten uns auch Bleie. Dann, an einer abschüssigen Kante sagt mein Papa immer Grund Grund Grund an. Ich fahre und fahre und er immer Grund Grund. Ich denk das kann nicht sein, ging doch runter hier. Tja war auch nicht so, er dachte es geht rauf und interpretierte die am 500gr Blei hängende Streifenbrasse (Canthara) als Grund. Tja, aber das Stück Grund mit knapp unter einem kilo kommt dann doch in unseren Kescher geschwommen und so haben wir beim Livebaiten mal wieder eine neue Spezies erwischt. Die berüchtigten Kalmartotbeißer! Aber sind sehr lecker und nimmt man gerne mit, wenn schon sonst nichts geht. Wir brauchen ja eigentlich sowieso keine Mengen, was zum sofort essen ist super, dann brauch ich nix einfrieren und hab nicht zuviel. 




Das ist auf jeden Fall schonmal ein vielversprechendes Zeichen für diesen Spot! 
Auf dem Echolot ist nichts dolles zu sehen, auch nicht wirklich viel Futter oder so, aber Strukturen sind vorhanden und ich kenne das auch so von den Spots, man sieht nur selten Fische bevor sie anbeißen. 

Wir fahren ein bisschen im Zickzack herum um uns alles genau anzuschauen und haben einen kleinen Kalmar neu montiert. Irgendwann dann nächster Biss. Kämpft überhaupt nicht (wir fischen hier auch wirklich mit Mördergerät, aber ist notwendig wegen der hohen Bleigewichte und der Möglichkeit eines 10kg Meros oder Amberjacks!) 
Mein Papa ist schon am Zweifeln obs überhaupt was ist als dann ein schöner Drachenkopf hochkommt mit weit aufgesperrtem Maul und dem Kalmar darin! Top! Ein noch besserer Speisefisch als die Canthara, wenn auch etwas kleiner mit ca 800g. 






Da muss ich jetzt aber auch wirklich mal sagen, wenn ich die Bilder von so einem Tag durchgucke. Was für geile Fische! Die sehen Hammer aus, wie aus einem Aquarium. Also das ist schon wirklich toll, was für eine Palette verschiedener Fische wir jetzt hier schon zusammengetragen haben in diesem Urlaub. Klar, nicht unbedingt Riesen, aber ich sage euch , beide haben kulinarisch ihr Fangerlebnis gekrönt. Canthara a la sal (Streifenbrasse in Salzkruste) und Escorpora al horno (Drachenkopf im Ofen auf Gemüsebett). Herrlich.  

Nun gut so viel zu den beiden Fischen. Waren ja noch 3 Kalmare übrig. Nachdem wir hier keinen größeren Fisch finden konnten und es meiner Mom zu kalt wurde haben wir dann nochmal an andere altbekannte Stellen gewechselt. An einer Spitze gabs dann für mich recht kurz hintereinander 2 Bisse auf Kalmar, nicht an der selben Stelle, aber nach der Selben Manier. Totbeißer, jeweil ein Loch im Kalmar. Tja töfte, leider davon keinen erwischt. Ich kann auch nicht sagen was es war. 

Der letzte Kalmar hat dann leider das zeitliche gesegnet, denn mein Papa hatte am Vortag unseren Sprudelstein durch den Abfluss mit dem Tintenwasser ins Meer entlassen und wir hatten vergessen einen neuen mitzunehmen. 

Ein toller Tag. Tolles Wetter, teilweise im T-Shirt geangelt , tolle Fänge und zufriedene Angler. Man gewinnt immer mehr Erfahrungswerte mit jedem Tag, den man es versucht.  |rolleyes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2QS5y1U-BU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh na Petri heil glavoc und dario. 
Sehr geil sehr geil.
Beneide euch sitze hier auf dem trockenen mit nem Haufen Arbeit.
Daumen hoch macht Spaß hier wenigstens was zu lesen und zu sehen.
Petri heil kay

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc: Sehr schöner Bericht und fettes Petri, geiler WoBa-Knaller! Immer wieder motivierend zu hören dass auch Kurztrips zum Erfolg führen können und das sogar tagsüber bei einem Zeitfenster von 2 Stunden #6

@Scorp: Petri und cool mal neue Arten von dir zusehen


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlFJ0TaFPvg 

Purer Neid! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Sieht so easy aus!


----------



## glavoc (24. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario! Jepp, besonders der sehr schöne Drachenkopf , den ihr da gefangen habt gefällt! Die "Skrpina"/Drachenkopf wird bei uns am liebsten im Fischeintopf/Brudet verwendet. 
Du hast recht, ja die großen WoBas sind rar bei mir! Vermutl. hab ich immer noch keine zehn in dieser Größe gefangen - umso mehr war ich glücklich, gleich so einen zu fangen! Für größere muß ich wohl die Flußmündungen auf dem Festland aufsuchen..
Bezügl. " kroat. Wobapapst"^^ - nun, eher versuche ich mit den anderen kroat. Spinnfischern in Dalmatien mitzuhalten. Meine Fänge sind zum Glück nicht schlechter, aber auch nicht sooo ungewöhnlich, wenn ich mich in kroat. Foren umschaue.
Kay - Danke! Um dich zu trösten: auch ich muß mittlerweile wieder "ranklotzen" auf der Arbeit  .
W-Lahn - auch dir ein herzliches Danke. Ja, da hatte ich (wieder einmal) halt einfach nur Glück! Der kl. WoBa hätte vermutl. nicht zugeschnappt. Wäre der große nicht unmittelbar "aus dem Nichts" aufgetaucht, hätte ich wohl geschneidert . 
Das zeigt wieder einmal, dass es sinnvoll ist: 
a) ein paar Meter Abstand vom Ufer zu halten &
b) bis zum Ufer konsequent durchzuspinnen, denn manches Mal schon fing ich gute Wölfe noch unmittelbar am Ufer!

euch lg!

PS noch ein "besseres" Bild:


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na gut, du bist aber auch nicht ständig dort. Ich sag immer: es ist im Mittelmeer eher so, dass wenn du 5 Fische fängst, du sie alle an einem Tag fängst und die anderen 4 Tage garnichts. Das ist extrem abhängig von Tageszeit und auch vom Tag. Und so richtig durchschauen tut das keiner. Mit Koefizienten usw hab ich noch nichtts gewinnen können. 

Lass ihn dir auf jeden Fall schmecken. 

Escorpora ist natürlich ein wichtiger Bestandteil von z.B. Bouillabaisse (schreibt man das so? ) und Zarzuela. Aber vom Blech auch ein Träumchen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den nächsten Tag waren wir zum Angeln verabredet mit Albert, einem Freund aus Olot. Diesmal wollten wir dann auch jiggen gehen. Ein bisschen Abwechslung. 

Windvorhersage war dann leider nicht mehr so ideal wie es aussah als wir uns verabredet hatten. Aber egal. Morgens am Boot getroffen und dann zügig los. Spanisch-Praxisunterricht. 

Der Tag wär sehr kurz geworden, wenn wir allein gewesen wären. Am Cap Norfeu angekommen ist es mega windig und verschlechterte sich noch mehr. Einziger Vorteil, der Wind ist wie ein Föhn. Richtig warm. Das Cap Norfeu ist wieder mal Wettergrenze. Nördlich davon und weiter raus Tramuntana. Südlicher Teilweise Südwind. 

Fischen ist schwer möglich. Der Wind dreht immer mehr auf und die Drift ist unberechenbar und sehr stark. Wir fischen dennoch einige geschützte Spots ab, können uns aber kaum bewegen. Es gibt keine Bisse. Garnichts. Ich hab das komplette Arsenal ausprobiert. Inchiku, Slowjig, Black Minnow, Glaze. Nada. 

Der Wind ist deutlich stärker als angesagt. Messwert Port de la Selva gegen 11 Uhr 50kmh. Klasse. Angesagt 20-25. Aber jetzt haben wir ein Boot wo man das alles händeln kann. Fischen ja unter Land und der Wind ist ablandig. 

Dann irgendwann Stellenwechsel, Richtung Rosas. Zum Cap werden wir heute nicht mehr kommen. 

In einer geschützten Bucht fängt mein Papa auf 20m strukturarmem Grund eine schöne Krake mit pinkem Black Minnow. Immerhin nicht schneider! 





Wieder bezeichnend, was wir hier oft haben. Der hat einige sehr kurze Arme. Da hat sich mal ein Dentex bedient :q

Dann nehmen wir uns noch eine heftige Struktur im Wasser vor, wo wir alle drei noch nie etwas gefangen haben. 
Wir treiben schnell darüber und was sehe ich denn da. Das Echolot ist voll von Sardinenschwärmen. 

Ich sage zu Albert: Wenn hier nix beißt, dann beißt heut garnix. Das ist was für einen Glaze. Bin aber der einzige der darauf umsteigt. Albert ist es auch glaube ich nicht gewöhnt gewesen so nach Echo zu jiggen. Glaub er konnte das nicht so deuten wie ich. Wo ich mir sicher bin es ist Sardine, glaubt er an Verunreinigungen im Wasser oder sowas. Nene lass mal den Darionello machen.

Soviel Aktivität wie hier ist mache ich doch glatt ein paar Drifts hierrüber. Sardinen immer am gleichen Fleck. Und dann! Biss! Im Mittelwasser, schneller Führungsstil. Ist ein guter Fisch. Vermute eine Melva, weil die Spitze so zittert. Was dann hoch kommt ist der erste Bonito des Jahres! Oleee!




 Kein Riese, aber hat schon ganz gut gekämpft und auch mal Schnur genommen. Glaze perfekt im Maulwinkel. 





Klasse! Der ausgespuckte Mageninhalt aus ziemlich frischen, schönen Anxovies hat dann auch Alberts Zweifel am Futterfischschwarm ausgeräumt #6

Treiben noch sehr oft darüber, dann alle mit Glaze. Aber kein einziger weiterer Biss. Garnichts. Echt noch Glück, dass ich den anscheinend einzigen Bonito von hier geholt habe. Vielleicht auch einfach zuviel Nahrung.

Für einzig erwähnenswert halte ich dann noch ein physikalisches Phänomen des Rückwegs. Wir fahren mehrfach durch eine Luftmassengrenze, hier ist auch der Wind nicht stark. Es wird urplötzlich wirklich blitzschnell deutlich kälter und umgekehrt gefühlte 10 grad wärmer wenn man dann wieder durch fährt. Hab ich so noch nie gehabt! Hatten wir Glück, die Luftmassengrenze 1km weiter nördlich und der Tramuntana wär eisig gewesen. 

Der Wind hörte den ganzen Tag nicht auf, der Windfinder hat sich komplett geirrt diesen Tag! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OlP6ik9MbE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Krallblei (24. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*sabber*

Danke für die Berichte


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Als nächstes haben wir dann nochmal eine Ausfahrt auf Tintenfische gemacht. Das Wetter war aber nicht so klasse, sprich leichter Regen und zum Cap sollte der Tramuntana wieder blasen, bei uns war es aber ruhig und wir konnten einen super Fang machen. Wir fingen zehn Sepien, darunter richtig schöne und gute Durchschnittsgröße, sowie 3 Kalmare. Hab hier noch ein Bild von dem Fang, da hatten wir allerdings schon Sepien an unsere Nachbarn verschenkt  Die 7 Stück sauber zu machen war noch mehr als genug Arbeit! 






Leider hatten wir den Tag auch recht viele Verluste bzgl Köder und es ging unter anderem der wirklich beste Sepiaköder verloren, ein schwarzer Yo-Zuri. Jetzt muss ich wieder nachkaufen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der nächste Tag den wir uns zum Fahren ausgesucht hatten, war von der Vorhersage absolut perfekt! So wie wir es uns die ganze Zeit ersehnt haben, da wollten wir nochmal den Mero richtig angreifen! 

Wir sind am Abend vorher gefahren um Boot zu betanken und auf Kalmare zu schleppen. Im Idealfall beißen jetzt 5 Stück und wir können morgen direkt durchziehen. Letztendlich waren es dann nur 2, die wir fangen konnten und 2 weitere die verloren gingen. Alle auf den gleichen Köder. (Redhead, phosphoreszierend, von Yokozuna) 

Tja, dann müssen wir nächsten morgen nochmal ran und noch mehr fangen. Das war dann wirklich schade, denn da lief es nicht so gut. Es war so flach, dass wir quasi keine Drift hatten. Konnten dann noch 2 Kalmare erwischen, aber es gingen auch wieder 2 flöten. Und dann mal wieder die üblichen Sepien. 

Wir sind dann zum Cap de Creus gefahren. Dort, am östlichsten Punkt spanischen Festlandes, liegen die besten Strukturen. Die Maza d'Oros ist eine vorgelagerte Insel mit mega Strukturen, wo man selten Fischen kann. Viel Strömung, teilweise Wellen durch Auflaufströmung ohne Wind usw. Aber heute war der Tag, Ententeich an der Maza. Das hat man selten! 





Das ist erstmal ein ganz anderes Gefühl hier zu Angeln. Das ist für MEro wirklich der beste Spot. Man hat ganz andere Erwartungen, man glaubt noch wirklich daran, dass es hier besser ist als überall sonst! Und so flach hat man es hier ja so gut wie nie! Wir haben hier noch nie gelivebaitet, weils auch mit dem kleinen Boot einfach zu weit weg war. 

Ich montiere den größten Kalmar den wir haben, ein schönes Teilchen und wir legen los. Ganz gespannt. 
Was direkt auffällt ist, ständig Struktur und vor allem auch sehr häufig Echos von Futterfisch. Vor der Insel sind einige Fische oben, Meeräschen denke ich und es lässt sich sogar ganz gut Angeln. Wir fahren ein bisschen hier und da, kennen ja alles noch nicht so gut. Dann an der eigentlich nicht am besten wirkenden Seite, viele Sardinenechos. Und ein guter Biss! Fahre weg, Fisch hängt nur kurz und ist dann weg. Das Vorfach ist richtig geschreddert, vom Kalmar nur noch der Kopf übrig und man sieht er hing am vorderen Haken aber nicht gut genug. Aber immerhin, es gibt Fisch hier! 

Neuer Kalmar, selbe Stelle, neues Glück. Vorerst nichts, Fisch ist schon satt. Denke sicher ein Dentex ein guter. Dann taucht ein Stück weiter auf dem Echolot etwas auf, was verdammt rar ist. Wir sehen ja sowieso schon echt selten große Fische auf dem Echo, aber dieser ist wirklich groß! Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein Amberjack ist, vermutlich ein zweistelliger. Habe sogar hier mal welche so einen fangen sehen. 






Mal zur Erklärung für die nicht Bootsangler, das orangene unten sind Sardinen und der Bogen auf 20m ist der AJ. 

Wie es immer ist, wenn man Chancen wittert. Alles geht schief. Mit dem Auftauchen des Echos reißt das Blei ab. Tjo, kein Biss somit. Dann neues Blei nochmal drüber, nichts zu sehen. Dafür stück weiter beißt uns was kleineres den Kalmar tot. Neuer Kalmar, Wieder drüber, Echo taucht wieder auf. Beißt wieder nicht. Dann sehen wir den Bogen nicht nochmal aber es beißt auch kein Fisch. Letztendlich sind dann irgendwann alle Kalmare hin. Insbesondere die kleineren hielten nicht lange durch, denen wurden alle Arme abgebisse oder sie direkt totgebissen. Das sind die Cantharas. Aus Stunden an der Maza, wo wir so große Hoffnungen reingesteckt haben, nichts gewonnen. Ok ein Hammer-Fisch gefunden, einen guten Fisch verloren. Aber doch nix in den Händen. 

Nun gut. Schade. Es ist ein bisschen Welle an der Maza, eigentlich nicht genug für Sargo. Zwischendurch mal 3 gute Wellen, dann wieder fast kein Schaum. Aber probiere ich mal ob ich vielleicht noch einen Sargo kriege. An den Felsen gefahren und den Black Minnow 70 an meiner leichten Rute hingeworfen. 4. Wurf oder so, Parallel am Felsen lang, starker Widerstand. Denke kurz ich hänge, nein! FISCH! Der Fisch kämpft am leichten Gerät gut und da es so flach ist, sehe ich ihn immer wieder im Wasser glänzen. Sieht aus wie eine Dorade! 
Ist auch eine. Eine schöne Maza-Dorade auf Gummifisch, hab ich auch noch nicht gehabt. Nehm ich aber gerne mit  











Hat meine ich so 850 gr gehabt. Nicht riesig, aber anständig. Und mein kulinarisches Highlight! Diesen Urlaub sind es immer verschiedene Spezies! Nur der Mero will nicht kommen. 

Dass es an der Maza auch nicht lief, das nimmt einem auch ein wenig diesen Drang noch mehr zu probieren, weil man dann wirklich alles versucht hat. 

4 h an der Maza mit bestem Köder, nichts und dann 4 Würfe mit nem Plastikteil und man hat den Fisch. Schon eine Ironie. 

Das war es dann auch für diesen Tag. Einzig morgen wollten wir nochmal fahren, dann aber nicht nochmal zur Maza. Dann sollte meine Mama nochmal mitkommen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Glückwunsch schön auf Blackminnow 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ...starker Widerstand. Denke kurz ich hänge, nein! FISCH! Der Fisch kämpft am leichten Gerät gut und da es so flach ist, sehe ich ihn immer wieder im Wasser glänzen. Sieht aus wie eine Dorade!
> Ist auch eine. Eine schöne Maza-Dorade auf Gummifisch, hab ich auch noch nicht gehabt. Nehm ich aber gerne mit
> 
> 
> ...



Joa, jetzt hast du dann doch noch deine Raub-Dorade an den Haken bekommen! Petri Dario, freue mich für dich! Sind gute Kämpfer, nich?
lg
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

 

War für mich der schönste Fang des Urlaubs! 

Die Raubdorade ist auch glaube ich was seltenes :vik: Und ja sie hat gut gekämpft!!! Aber das tun große Sargos auch immer, die Brassen sind einfach kampfstark! Ich fische ja eigentlich grundsätzlich mit starkem Gerät, da ist es auch mal schön, wenn man LT fischt. Ich mag das total gerne auf Sargo zu fischen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So nun zum letzten Tag, der zwar perfekte Bedingungen lieferte, aber wieder zeigt, dass nicht immer alles ideal ist. 

Es ist mal wieder zu wenig Drift. Außerdem, weil es letztes mal am anderen Spot nicht lief probieren wir es jetzt an einem anderen Spot. Das ganze ist enorm zäh. Wir treiben anfangs wirklich nur im Kreis. 

Es beißt nichts. 

Dann irgendwann endlich eine Sepia, damit kann man immerhin mal was machen. 

Wir sind an der Fischzucht, wo ich im September die Palometta gefangen habe. Plötzlich hinter uns ein lauter Platscher, drehe mich um und 15m neben dem Boot ist definitiv etwas großes gesprungen. Meine Hand schnellt sofort zur Popperrute da springt ein mega Thunfisch 15m neben dem Boot komplett raus. Sicher 50kg. Werfe sofort, aber die Schnur ist noch so hart eingedrillt vom letzten Thun, dass ich die Hälfte meiner Wurfweite verliere, die Stelle natürlich trotzdem erreiche. Er hat natürlich nicht gebissen, ist ja auch ein bisschen zu viel Glück auf einmal sonst, oder? Aber war ein Erlebnis, ist einfach immer toll. Übrigens: Wassertiefe so 12m-14m!

Haben dann die Stelle gewechselt, wo Thunfische sind wird wohl wenig gefressen. In vielen Stunden erhaschen wir dann letztendlich noch je eine Sepia, Kalmar und Krake. 

Dann fahren wir mit der mageren Ausbeute zum Livebaiten. Ich war tatsächlich am überlegen den Kalmar überhaupt zu montieren, so klein war der. Habs dann doch gemacht und der sah schon nach 15min nicht mehr gut aus. Aber okay, noch ein bisschen hier her ziehen und dann auf Sepia wechseln. Und am Ende zahlt es sich dann doch aus, denn ein Fisch nimmt den Kalmar und mein Anschlag sitzt. Ist nicht schlecht, aber nix großes. Vermute einen kleinen Dentex, aber es ist dann doch eine Canthara / Streifenbrasse die im Kescher landet. Und die ist für ihre Art schon ordentlich mit 1300g. 






Mit der gut aussehenden Sepia passiert dann außer Blei versenken nichts mehr. Es ist ziemlich schwierig gewesen diesen Urlaub. War es im Winter so, dass es schwieriger war die Kalmare zu fangen als die Dentex und wir quasi jedes mal Bisse bekamen, war es diesmal zwar mit den Kalmaren recht easy, aber dafür wollte da wenig drauf beißen.
Das hat aber auch ermöglicht, dass wir einige neue Stellen ausprobiert haben, eine höhere Merochance hatten an manchen Tagen und trotzdem zu einer tollen Palette Fische gekommen sind. 



Ich liste mal die verschiedenen Spezies auf: 
Dentex (_Dentex dentex_)
Canthara (_Spondyliosoma cantharus_)
Escorpora (_Scorpaena scrofa_)
Dorade (_Sparus aurata_)
BFT (_Thunnus thynnus_)
Bonito (_Sarda sarda_)
Kalmar (_Loligo vulgaris_)
Sepia (_Sepia officinalis_)
Krake (_Octopus vulgaris_)

Was vergessen? 

Schon echt klasse muss ich sagen, bin zufrieden. 

Dann von mir erstmal nix, bis zum nächsten Urlaub. Dann wird _Dicentrarchus labrax_ ergänzt! 

Ich lad dann jetzt noch den Film hoch und hau ihn gleich hinterher. Hier genießen ja eh alle grad das Wetter!

https://youtu.be/UF_9-zjwY7g


----------



## Nacktangler (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte, ich muss sagen, ich freue mich schon jedesmal, wenn du ankündigst mal wieder nach Spanien zu fahren! Vorfreude, als würde ich selbst ans Meer fahren! Die Berichte sind wirklich ansprechend; lassen einen teilhaben an der ganzen Bootsangelei. Besonders gefällt mir, dass nicht nur Fische und Fänge berichtet werden, sondern dass du durch deine umfassenden Erzählungen schaffst, eine Atmosphäre zu erzeugen, in die man sich wirklich hineinversetzen kann. Man fiebert mit, wenn der Thun springt aber auch wenn das Boot nicht anspringt oder ständig das Blei abreisst, wenn ein Bierchen aufgemacht wird oder es kalt ist und regnet. Weiter so!

PS: ich hätte ja mal von meinem Wolfsbarsch berichtet, aber der war am Atlantik, das geht hier natürlich nicht


----------



## Mett (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp

dickes Petri, sehr schöne Fänge #6

Wie immer auch sehr gut geschrieben, 
die Artenvielfalt ist beeindruckend.

Bei Gelegenheit müssen wir mal über die Calmare plaudern, denn wie gesagt, die vom Ufer sind mein nächstes Ziel :q


----------



## glavoc (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> die Calmare plaudern, denn wie gesagt, die vom Ufer sind mein nächstes Ziel :q



Aba nich im Sommer#h


----------



## Mett (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Aba nich im Sommer#h



Wie ? Warum ? |kopfkrat


----------



## jaunty_irl (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich glaube die kommen nicht nahe genug ran um sie im sommer vom ufer zu befischen, das geht nur in der kälteren jahreszeit (zumindest da wo ich jeweils bin). Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## glavoc (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Wie ? Warum ? |kopfkrat



Es ist genauso wie jaunty_irl dir geantwortet hat. Du kannst aber Sepien statt Kalamare im Sommer fischen. Hin und wieder fängst dann auch eventuell einen Oktopus.
Benötigst dafür sogenannte Oita-Squid Jigs:
http://www.dtd.hr/en/items-details/squid-jigs-oita/diamond-oita-18

Anleitungsvideo:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPZ0KQMT2PM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILQHeOaNnFo
und:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2a7KDtAsw
#h


----------



## Mett (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahh ok, verstehe.

Jigs habe ich ja schon, ich war ja schon ein paar mal mit Freunden vom Boot auf Tintenfisch angeln.
Einmal haben wir es auch im Hafen versucht aber dort wurden wir wieder schnell vertrieben.

Dämmerung wird auch hier die beste Fangzeit geben, nehme ich an ?!

Zu den Videos,

ich dachte man sucht eher nach Bodenstruktur mit Seegras, in einigen der Videos sieht man aber Kies bzw. Felsstrand ....


----------



## Nacktangler (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stein für Oktopus, Sand für Sepia ist meine Erfahrung. Abend besser als Tag, wobei man beim tauchen auch beide tagsüber sehen kann.


----------



## glavoc (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo allerseits,
die Regel ist, dass es keine wirkliche Regel gibt 
Sepien fing ich schon im flachen Kies, über Grass und zwischen Steinen...
Eher im flachen, wobei auch das nur eine grobe Orientierung ist..
Deutlichster Hinweis sind Tintenspuren im Meer. Daher hab ich auch häufig einen Oita Jig in petto. Farben und Sinkgeschwindigkeiten sind zudem entscheidend..
Beisszeiten so wie unser Nacktangler geschrieben hat. Dämmerung und Sonnenaufgang sind gut aber auch tagsüber sind Fänge möglich. Hab auch schon auf Squirrel 76 mit vorgeschaltetem Blei gefangen..
Oktopusse lassen sich jedoch am besten mit Schnur, Stein und Köder fangen, wenn er denn dort vor Ort vorkommt.
Mir selbst ist diese Angellei bissle zu öde...lange Sinkzeiten, wenig Action. Daher mach ich das eher selten, eher im Herbst/Winter hin und wieder auf Kalamare oder wenn ich eben jene schwarze Tinte sehe...
Zurück zu Kalamaren vom Ufer. Bei uns in Dalmatien gilt der Feiertag "Mala Gospa"  (8. September) als Saisoneröffnung.
Hoffe ein wenig aufgeklärt zu haben. Gibt bei uns richtige Experten dort unten und ähnelt eher einem Volkssport  - die schwarzen Flecken an Ufer(-promenaden) sind deutlichste Zeichen von Spots und erfolgreichen Fängen .
euch lg und eine gute Zeit


----------



## glavoc (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier praktische Belege:
Sand:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sgq5Uz2uSZw
Algen:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USnZelGloiQ 
und:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USnZelGloiQ
Stein:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxqS-UO_T2A

lg


----------



## Mett (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön ! Danke für die Tipps #6

Oktopus steht nicht auf meiner Fangliste die gehen meiner Meinung nach besser mit Schnorchel Ausrüstung zu jagen.

Sepien und Calmare werde ich mal versuchen was geht.

Wann verwendet ihr welche Köderfarben ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oktopus ist Beifang. Ist auch teilweise ziemlich heftig an einer leichten Rute. Wenn sie einmal am Felsen sitzen wirds schwierig.


----------



## Nacktangler (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schwierig ist eine Untertreibung ^^ Ich habe schon mit geflochtener Schnur versucht, einen kleinen Oktopus aus seiner Höhle rauszuziehen. Ohne Rute, d.h. mit viel Kraft... erst hat mir die Schnur die Hand zerschnitten irgendwann konnte ich einen Oktopusarm landen


----------



## glavoc (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Wann verwendet ihr welche Köderfarben ?



Blaue und grüne tagsüber, orangene des nachts/Dämmerung..so lautet zumindest der allgem. Tenor bei uns.
Im Morgengrauen auch weisse mit bsw. grünstich oder orange/rosastichig.
Um Verluste(Hänger!) zu vermeiden, empfiehlt sich am Übergang von kurzen Seegraswiesen zum Sand diese am Grund langsamer und mit größeren Pausen und weniger starken twitchen als bei Kalamaren zu führen. Übrigens tun es auch die billigsten für Sepien 

Zum Oktopus - ein beherztes Zupacken und anschliesendem durchtrennen der Hauptnervenbahn reicht völlig - einzig die Papageienzähne sind gefährlich und bei größeren Exemplaren können die Saugnäpfe Abdrücke hinterlassen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSM0DEdyq0g

Mein alter Herr und mein Onkel fischen bis heute mit einfacher Leine, Köder und Stein(ggf. paar größere Kettenglieder) sowie als "Teaser" ein Stück weisser Stoff
Heutzutage gibt es selbst sogar dafür extra KuKös zu kaufen^^.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omQZSkFd7C0
sowie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E80svS9QT5c

Etwas vielleicht für euch neues ist möglicherweise, dass Oktopuse zur Krabbenjagd auch das Meer verlassen um am Ufer gezielt überland zu gehen. Hier eine seltene Aufnahme:http://www.mojvideo.com/video-hobotnica-preseneti-raka/e31fe9396c4911cc3f26

lg#h


----------



## Mett (4. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ohh ja die haben Kraft und mit ihrem Schnabel sollte man auch vorsichtig umgehen.
So ein Biss tut höllisch weh, die beißen ein richtiges Stück von der Hand, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung #t
Das die aus dem Wasser kommen ist mir auch nicht unbekannt, vom Kustköder bis zur ganzen Tappabox mit Sardinen klauen die alles !!! |rolleyes

Wenn ich sie dabei erwische werden sie ratz fatz selbst zum Köder


----------



## glavoc (4. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Damit euch keine Oktopus(sy) mehr beißt, hier mal ein Anleitungsvideo (sogar auf Englisch!) wie mein Vater mir als kleinen Bub beigebracht hat die Vieher zu töten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvCkCsqhZtE

lg


----------



## Mett (4. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wusste das DAS kommt :vik:
Hatten wir doch schon mal ....

Ja machen die alten Spanier auch immer noch so,
wenn ich das versuchen würde habe ich sicher den Optupus im Gesicht sitzen :m
Davon abgesehn das ich sie mir lieber gegrillt in den Mund stecke. :g


----------



## glavoc (4. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ich wusste das DAS kommt :vik:



Hihi:q:m da scheint jemand recht gut zu wissen, wie ich so ticke - Räschpäcktt dafür !#6
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nochmal zu den Ködern. Kauf dir im Decathlon so ein Pack. Total günstig und Köder funktionieren. Da sind verschiedene Größen und Farben drin. Von Land hab ich immer blau, grün und orange gefischt.


----------



## Mett (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe ja schon ein paar von DTD die angeblich sehr gut sein sollen, 
und einige der günstigeren Variante.

Sind auch ganz unterschiedliche Farben dabei, mit denen werde ich mal testen.
Da wir im Sommer auf Kreta sind, was nicht mein "normales" Gebiet ist
und zudem im Sommer weniger gehen soll, werde ich mal mit denen ein dort ein paar
Tests machen und im Winter dann nochmal in Spanien bevor ich noch was zukaufe.
Mein "Angelzeug" ist in den letzten Jahren so gewachsen das ich mal ein wenig bremsen muss bei den Einkäufen |uhoh:


----------



## Fidde (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fische die eigentlich immer dropshot, mal mit , mal ohne Seitenarm. Gerne auch 2 übereinander oder etwas glitzerndes unten dran.#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dtd machen sehr gute Köder für diese Fischerei und das zu akzeptablem Preis! 
Mein Tipp noch für Sepia: ein schwarzer Köder! Ist bei mir vom Boot die erfolgreichste Farbe. 
Tintenfischzeit von September bis Mai bei mir!


----------



## Fidde (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine bekommen immer von alleine nach einiger Zeit den Farbton Sepia :vik:
Bei mir geht eigentlich pink immer.|uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So muss das auch sein. Und die werden übel zerbissen 
Glaube auch dass die nicht immer so wählerisch sind. Da macht vmtl die Form mehr her!


----------



## Mett (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fidde schrieb:


> Ich fische die eigentlich immer dropshot, mal mit , mal ohne Seitenarm. Gerne auch 2 übereinander oder etwas glitzerndes unten dran.#6



Dropshot verwirrt mich jetzt etwas ...

Blei unten dran und den Squid Jig am Seitenarm ?
Wäre ja eigentlich bei der Bauweise der Jigs nicht Sinnvoll oder ?


----------



## Fidde (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Wäre ja eigentlich bei der Bauweise der Jigs nicht Sinnvoll oder ?




Macht mir nichts, geht gut. Die Führung ist natürrlich nicht dieses elende auf der Stelle gezittere.
Es gibt auch Squidjigs ohne Blei, die schwimmen dann auf.

Vom Boot geht eigentlich kaum ein Jig ohne Zusatzgewicht. Vom Land geht es auch gut und du sammelst nich alles ein was so auf dem Grund liegt. :m


----------



## glavoc (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Dropshot verwirrt mich jetzt etwas ...
> Blei unten dran und den Squid Jig am Seitenarm ?



Gaube Fidde meint etwas in der Art:
http://marjan.hr/wp-content/uploads/sites/318/2015/01/Copy-9-of-Untitled-23.jpg
funktioniert auch!#6

Ein Text allg. zum Squidfishing:
https://www.luregeek.com/blog/squid-fishing/

Vom Boot fischen sie bei uns mit Blei-"fischchen" - "Ribica" genannt, a la "Peskafondo":
http://marjan.hr/wp-content/uploads/sites/318/2015/01/Copy-23-of-Untitled-23.jpg

Damit ist mit Boot auch im Sommer möglich Kalamare zu fangen. (wenn du weißt wo)..vom Ufer jedoch kaum vom Erfolg gekrönt...
Peskafondo vom Boot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SsPtRNfBuk

Übrigens empfiehle ich die Tinte vom Jig (egal jetzt welcher- auftreibend oder mit Bleigewicht) zu entfernen 

#h


----------



## Mett (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ glavoc

danke für die vielen infos !
Die Montage vom Boot kenne ich ganz gut,
auch schon mit Handleine erfolgreich gewesen |supergri

Aber Ziel ist ja das Ufernahe Gewässer,
dank eurer Tipps könnte es nun sofort losgehen aber im Sommer soll ja nicht viel gehen und an den Winter will ich jetzt noch gar nicht denken wo es bei uns grad mal warm wird :c

Also warten .....


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fahr doch einfach jetzt direkt 

Bei Tintenfisch ist die Handleine von der Bisserkennung unschlagbar!


----------



## Mett (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach jetzt direkt
> 
> Bei Tintenfisch ist die Handleine von der Bisserkennung unschlagbar!



Wenn ich könnte sofort, aber so einfach ists ja leider nicht ....

Handleine - stimmt aber auch die perfekte Möglichkeit für Schnursalat 
und vom Ufer kann ichs mir gar nicht vorstellen sofern man nicht direkt über der brauchbaren Stelle stehen kann.
Aber auch hier warscheinlich nur Übungssache.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne meinte jetzt auch vom Boot


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs, bin wieder zurück |supergri.

Nach langer Zeit der Winterdepression und Fernweh nach der Costa Brava, einigen Gesprächen und einem o.K. meiner Frau:k habe mich mich kurz entschlossen und auf den Weg gemacht.

Ziel war dieses Mal der Golf von Roses um Dario persönlich kennenzulernen.

Natürlich auch Tackle testen, Fischen, Erfahrungen austauschen, und mal ausspannen.

Mit dem Wetter hatte ich leider nicht besonders Glück, drei Tage waren doch sehr windig bis stürmisch.

Beim Tackle muß im im Detail noch nachbesser, beim Poppern und Stickbaiten hatte ich immer wieder Probleme mit Luftschlaufen#q.

Ansonsten war das für mich alles sehr lehrreich und spannend, auch wenn ich leider fischlos blieb#6.

Über das persönliche Treffen mit Dario habe ich mich sehr gefreut, ist ein feiner Kerl.

Was wir so angestellt haben, dem möchte ich nicht vorgreifen, da wird dann Dario berichten :q:q:q, wenn er nächste Woche hier wieder eintrifft.

Ja irgendwie bekomme ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, war ne tolle Zeit, kann mich kaum konzentrieren, bin mit Gedanken immer noch dort.

VG Kay


----------



## Mett (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Willkommen zurück, 
bei dem Wetter (heute morgen 4°C) bin ich im Gedanken auch lieber im warmen ... 

Schade das du nichts gefangen hast aber das bald noch ein Bericht kommt freut natürlich trotzdem :m


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Knapp daneben ist halt auch vorbei 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snakesfreak (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch 3 Wochen, dann geht es das erste mal dieses Jahr auf die Insel!

 Brandungsrollen sind neu bespult und letzten Vorbereitungen laufen... dieses Jahr bin ich besser vorbereitet und hoffe das es sich auszahlen wird!

 Gaff/Kescherstab sind auch schon angekommen. Jetzt noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ala Snaps, Schnur ect. und ich bin fertig


----------



## hans albers (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

insel...

wohin gehts  denn..??
kanaren ?


----------



## Snakesfreak (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mallorca...

 Aber nur eine Woche ohne Auto, das heißt nur den Nahbereich abfischen und mit dem Bus zum Angelladen eine neue Brandungsrute holen.


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dr. Spinn

Kay schön das es dir bei uns gefallen hat. Und schade das du nix gefangen hast.
Um ein Haar hätten wir uns ja auch gesehen und zusammen gefischt.

Zum Glück sind wir aber nicht gefahren.. Wetter war ja beschissen.

Gruss.

PS: Sorry für Spam.. mein Ägyptenbericht ist fertig.. Aber viel Fisch gibts da auch nicht zu sehen:vik:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja danke Benni 
Und danke für Spam. Sehe ich mir an 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Benni, ja hatte gehört dass du eventuell auch kommen wolltest.
Schade wäre cool geworden.


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja. Auch ohne Fisch!

|wavey:


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War wohl bischen Trami in der Rosas Bucht. |uhoh:
Das ist halt der häufigste Wind dort und eine Plage , kann ich ein Lied von singen .immerhin scheint meist Sonne pur ..
Benni ,dann hast du ja richtig entschieden mit Ägypten.
Noch so 3 Wochen :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny, du verpasst hier was, ich sags dir! Dieter deine Freunde sind da und zwar in Unmengen! 

Kay, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. War toll dich mal kennen zu lernen und war denke ich trotz des wirklich unglücklichen Wetters echt cool! Ich flieg Sonntag zurück. Mit Fischbildern im Gepäck!


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab mir schon gedacht , dass die dieses Jahr wieder früher da sind als letztes Jahr. Letztes Jahr waren die mitte Mai in der Bucht angekommen , ungewöhnlich spät.
Bis ich unten bin haben die höchstwahrscheinlich alles kahlgefressen und sind längst wieder verschwunden. |gr:
Darum hab ich auch beim Ron gebucht im August , da könnte es klappen mit etwas Glück.
  Dir noch dicke Arme und viel Spass ... #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Dieter du Experte  Das stimmt so nicht, das ist normal und war letztes Jahr Mitte April so. Für dich sowieso zu weit draußn.


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Yeah :vik: ,dann bleibt mir ja die Hoffnung ,dass die im Mai nochmal weiter in die Bucht kommen um die Sardinas wegzufuttern .


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sitze gerade am Flughafen. Mal wieder mit Abreise meinerseits tauchen die Bonitos auf. Freche Biester, na dann werden sie diesmal geschont!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ich bin wieder im Lande. Es gibt viel Material zu sichten und dann gibt es ordentlich was zu berichten. Wer Dieters Freunde sind, ist ja wohl kein Geheimnis. Also hier schonmal zum heiß machen ein erstes Foto.







Bin zu müde um jetzt noch zu berichten und das Video von dem Fisch wird noch ziemlich viel Arbeit werden. Setze mich morgen daran und dann gibts nochmal ein wenig Fisch ehe dann meinerseits tatsächlich bis August Pause ist  

Und nochmal an Kay: War echt toll dich mal persönlich kennengelernt zu haben und eine spaßige Woche. Ich weiß ja, du bist jetzt komplett infiziert. Die Kreditkarte glüht ja schon :vik:


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus , bin gespannt #6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja war ne coole Woche. 
Kann man bei passender Gelegenheit Runde 2 in Angriff nehmen. 
Ja hatte einige Verluste, muss gleich nachgebessert werde.
Tackle muss einsatzbereit da stehen, manchmal muss es schnell gehen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

das ist doch ein Hänger:g


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es war ja eigentlich wirklich alles nach meinem Geschmack diesmal. 1 Woche in Deutschland und dann wieder los, nur die Klausur hätte nicht sein müssen. Aber nach der Klausur dann direkt los nach Spanien mit dem Freund von meiner Schwester. Ralph ist kein richtiger Angler. Macht das nur manchmal mit Freunden mit und so wollen wir doch mal schauen was sich aus ihm machen lässt  

Die Fahrt war so richtig wie es einem Studenten gebührt. Mit einem nuckeligen Ford Fiesta mit kleinstem Motor, der an jedem Berg abkackt. ABER wir sind angekommen. Nach 14h um 5 Uhr morgens endlich im Bett um ein bisschen zu schlafen. 

Waren dann auf dem Markt und haben im Angelladen noch flott kleine Blackminnows besorgt, denn es war kurz vorher Levante und noch gut Welle da. Dann so gegen 3 Uhr nachmittags aufs Boot. Dabei: Jigging Ruten, eine zum Gufi werfen und eine Thunarute. Letzteres sollte der wichtigste Part werden, denn am Wochenende hatte Aaron bereits Thunfische gefangen. Zwar weit draußen, aber es bestand Hoffnung! 

Wir sind dann rausgefahren, Wasser vor Empuriabrava extrem schmutzig und recht aufgewühlt. Aber Welle ist da, für Sargo also perfekt! 
An Els Brancs, einer Inselgruppe stand gut die Welle drauf und es war genug Schaum zum Sargofischen. Leider war irgendwie auch zuviel Wind und so hat das nicht mehr als einen abgebissenen Schwanz eingebracht, eher wir aktive Vögel gesehen haben. Obladas? Wir haben letztendlich nicht herausgefunden was da am Jagen war, sind dann weiter raus gefahren. Wenn hier Obladas jagen, ist das ein gutes Zeichen. Hier ist das Wasser auch nicht so schmutzig. Vor Falconera ebenfalls aktive Vögel und ein Boot dort am werfen. So weit draußen sicher Thuna. Wir sehen aber nichts springen nur suchende Vögel. Fahren dann weiter, einfach mal etwas weiter weg vom Ufer die Küste entlang und immer die Augen offen. So kommen wir dann irgendwann zur ersten Thunfischfrenzy. 

Erste Würfe können angebracht werden, doch erstmal erfolglos. Gegen Abend wir das ganze dann immer besser. Wir finden die richtige Zone, so 3km vorm Cap Norfeu sind Thunfische aktiv. Teilweise fahren wir im Standgas von Frenzy zu Frenzy und ich werfe ununterbrochen mit verschiedenen Ködern. Letztendlich ist es an einer super Frenzy dann der Popper der den ersehnten Strike einbringt. Der ist allerdings komisch, denn der Thun nimmt den Popper quasi aus Richtung der Schnur kommend und ich bin erstmal am Rätseln ob ich den dann wohl wirklich im Maul gehakt habe. 
Die erste Flucht ist geil und das schönste daran, die singende Saltige ist auf Film! 
Ich überreiche die Rute an Ralph, der erstmal lernen muss wie man mit solchen Fischen umgeht. Denn da muss man schon die richtige Technik haben und der Fisch verzeiht keine Fehler. 

Obwohl er richtig was auf dem Kasten hat, verlangt der Fisch ihm alles ab. Nimmt immer wieder Schnur, stellt sich quer und lässt sich kaum bewegen. 








Nach über 20 Minuten sind Fisch und Angler dann alle, und der Fisch kreiselt vorm Boot. Jetzt beginnt der schwierige Teil, der Schwanzflossengriff. Problem: der Fisch ist wirklich groß! 




Das ganze war keine einfache Nummer, aber irgendwie kriege ich den Fisch dann doch irgendwann zu packen und hebe ihn mit all meiner Kraft ins Boot. Was ist der schwer!!! 




Der Fisch ist ziemlich müde und ziemlich groß! Maßband hatte ich garnicht dabei, aber 130cm hatte er bestimmt und da wir ihn beide nicht hochheben konnten wird er auch 40kg gehabt haben. Dem schweren Handling ist es auch zu Schulden, dass es garnicht so schöne Fotos für den Fänger gibt, denn der Fisch war müde und musste schnell wieder ins Wasser. 
Da das Board mal wieder nicht in der Lage ist die Fotos richtig rum hochzuladen, bitte einmal Kopf drehen, danke! 





Küsschen und zurück ins kühle Nass, auf Wiedersehen! 






Was ein Klopper direkt zu Beginn. Ganz sicher der größte Thun, den wir bisher gefangen haben! 

Je später es wurde, desto mehr und bessere Frenzies gab es, ich hab aber nur ein paar Würfe noch gemacht. Wir waren doch ziemlich platt von der Fahrt und noch so einen Klopper zu fangen musste jetzt konkret erstmal nicht sein, die können gerne morgen kommen! 

Und weils am geilsten auf Film ist, hab ich mir diesmal mal die Mühe gemacht, das ganze zusammen zu schneiden! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A47Ntyizmyg


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok. so einen Hänger will ich auch mal haben.
Petri Heil zu diesem tollen Thun#6


----------



## glavoc (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nice!
Petri zum Thun! Für die Zukunft (mit weit größeren Fischen) noch a bissle mehr in die Muckibude und Mutter soll euch einen gescheiten Zwiebelrostbraten machen^^- gibt Power auf die Arme  - sehr, sehr schön Dario! Bin gespannt was da noch kommt!!
lg
Warum released ihr eigentl. nich im Wasser bei der Größe- wäre auf jeden Fall mMn gesünder für den Fisch?


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr Nice!

Da kannst du ja bald Guidings anbieten


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Sehr Nice!
> 
> Da kannst du ja bald Guidings anbieten



Haha haste ja bei Kay gesehen wie gut ich ihn zum Fisch geführt habe #c

Berechtigte Kritik glavoc und da bin ich 100% bei dir. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber man will dann irgendwie doch ein Foto haben. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass man das Biest nicht hochheben kann!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also nochmals Glückwunsch#6.

Konnte mir das jetzt auf dem Video mal in Ruhe ansehen:m,
Köderführung etc. , ja hier muss ich noch dazu lernen.
Muss ruhiger werden - falls das geht:q:q:q


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab mir grad das geile Video angesehen , das macht mich total hibbelig. 
Wär gern dabei gewesen und finds zum :c dass ich nicht früher hier wegkomme.
Ein toller Tuna #6 Glückwunsch  
Bei solchen  Bedingungen könnt ich auch so weit raus .


----------



## glavoc (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Berechtigte Kritik glavoc und da bin ich 100% bei dir. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber man will dann irgendwie doch ein Foto haben. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass man das Biest nicht hochheben kann!



Kein Ding Dario, kam mir halt nur so in den Sinn, als ich dein geiles Video gesehen hab. Vmtl. auch, weil ich letztens eines sah, wo Spinnfischer den Thun gleich mit einer Marke/Sender versehen haben (ital. Adria) und ihn im Meer freigelassen haben.
Man Schade Kay, hätte dir jeden denkbaren Fisch gewünscht. PS. Danke auch dir für deinen Bericht!

lg|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das geht Kay, das kommt aber erst mit der Erfahrung, wenn du schon paar Thuna gefangen hast und dann ein paar mal schon angeworfen hast. Deshalb isses praktisch vorher die Köderführung zu üben. Hab ich bisher auch immer gemacht. Und trotzdem bin ich v.a. bei guten Frenzies immer erstmal richtig nervös. 

Dieter, das war ja auch einer der Tage wo sie nah waren :m Glaube ich dir, dass du hibbelig wirst. Sagte Benny mir bereits. Die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische war deutlich größere als die vom Mai letzten Jahres. 

Ja glavoc hab ich auch schon gemacht, für den Fisch natürlich am besten. Tags könnte ich mir auch mal besorgen, wär ja cool wenn einer wiedergefangen würde.

Freut mich, dass das Video soviel Anklang findet!


----------



## Mett (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

WOW - Was für ein Fisch !! #r

Gratuliere, das Video macht auch so richtig Lust auf mehr ...
Wer wünscht sich danach nicht heute noch am Wasser seine Köder
baden zu können #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja war echt ein Knaller! 

Nächsten Tag wollten wir dann wieder raus, denn noch war es windstill angesagt für 1,5 Tage. Dann kam Kays Glück mit 1 Woche Sturm! 

Morgens früh raus. Ziel klar Thuna!





Aber morgens wenigstens mal die Topspots abjiggen um einen Mero zu ergattern. Erkläre Ralph wie er einen Blackminnow führt. Er wirft 2 mal, Fisch! 

So können wir nach paar Minuten direkt wieder einen tollen Fisch im Boot ablichten. Ein fetter Drachenkopf von 1,7kg. Ok mit Blackminnow, aber immer noch fett. 





Klasse, das gibt mal wieder ein Festmahl! Wir haben dann noch ein wenig dort weitergejiggt ohne Ereignis. Irgendwann sind wir dann aufgebrochen die Thune zu suchen, die wir dann schlussendlich auch gefunden haben, aber sehr weit draußen. Die Fische waren zahlreich, aber sehr schlechte Feeding Frenzies. Langsam am fressen, kein Zug drin, kleine Gruppen und oft schon wieder weg ehe man werfen konnte. Eine der besten Frenzy des Tages hab ich mal ins Video mit reingepackt, dort gabs einen Nachläufer, der dann aber zu Vorfachscheu war. 

Es kam zwischendurch kurz Tramuntana auf und wir waren recht weit draußen. An einer Ecke wo die Welle recht hoch war, das Wasser recht aufgewühlt, kochte es plötzlich an allen Ecken. Große Frenzies, recht stabil und gute Würfe. Doch außer einem Fehlbiss auf einen sinkenden Stickbait war nichts zu holen. Schade. So gingen wir zwar nicht leer aus, aber der nächste Thun wollte noch nicht! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBfFXafCKxU


----------



## glavoc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario - DAS ist mal ein richtig guter Drachenkopf - sehr schee  !!


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das war schon ein prächtiges Tier! 

Nächsten Tag haben wir uns dann morgens mit Kay am Boot getroffen. Man versteht sich auf Anhieb und so machen wir das Boot startklar und versuchen zügig raus zu kommen um die Thune zu finden noch bevor gegen frühen Nachmittag der Südwind aufdreht und das Fischen unmöglich macht. 

Morgens bereits erste Vögel, doch hier ist nichts drunter. Dann vor Falconera drei Delfine, die aber nicht vors Boot kommen wollen sondern lieber dahinter in den Wellen springen wollen! 






Man sieht schon es ist wunderbar flach! 

Wir müssen sehr weit rausfinden ehe wir die Zone gefunden haben in der die Thune fressen. 

Selbes Spiel wie am Vortag. Kaum eine gute Frenzy, Kay hat ständig Knoten und kann die besten Frenzies nichtmal anwerfen. Ich hab aber die Beißwilligkeit der Fische in diesen überprüft und sie war gleich null. Wenn es dann noch so flach ist, irgendwie war es einfach nicht der richtige Tag dafür. Einfach nur Sprit verballern. Irgendwann beschließe ich dann es hier aufzugeben, hat keinen Sinn. Die Thune fressen Mikrosardinen von 2cm Länge, da interessiert sie nichts. Und gleichzeitig sind sie sehr zerstreut und scheu. 

Fahren dann näher an Land um ein wenig zu Jiggen und vielleicht noch ein paar raubende Bonitos zu finden. Ein paar raubende Thune waren dichter unter Land, aber unterm Strich alles sehr mager. Die beiden Vortage waren da besser.






Wir jiggen bei wunderbar flachen Bedingungen, bis ich am Horizont die dunkle Linie mit Schaumkronen anrücken sehe. Ich brech ab, bevor der Südwind uns erreicht um noch trocken nach Hause zu kommen. In der Bucht holt er uns schließlich ein und ist garnicht so ohne! Alles richtig gemacht. Aber Fisch blieb uns nicht vergönnt an jenem Tag! 

Dann sollte der Südwind für den nächsten Tag bleiben und dann über Nacht auf Tramuntana wechseln. Na dann bleibt uns eben nur Wolfsbarsch, soll Kay mal zeigen was er kann. (Den Ausgang kennt ihr ja schon) Cap de Creus Wobas sind tückisch |uhoh:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na das sah doch richtig lecker  aus. Glückwunsch zum Drachenkopf. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich hatte mit Luftschaufen zu kämpfen, habe ich mir wohl immer bein Einholen eingefangen, Führungsstil|kopfkrat einfach zu schnell#q. Nun gut ich habe meine Lektion gelern|evil:.

Glavoc, was für ein Bericht? Habe keinen geschrieben.

Also die freie Zeit die ich hatte, habe ich natürlich auch zum Uferspinnfischen genutzt. Das aber nur mit ganz enstspannter Intensität.
Bin einige Male Vormittags los, meine liebslings Disziplin vom Strand aber auch an der Steinküste rauf und runter.
Habe nur zwei etwas größere Fische gesehen, Kleinfisch war kaum vorhanden, war halt irgendwie anscheinend noch zu kalt.
Hätte eventuell auch noch die eine oder andere Stelle probieren können, hatte aber auch Urlaub.
Teilweise war das Fischen auch kaum möglich, wegen starkem Quallenaufkommen und Starkwind, Fadenquallen oder so ähnlich;+, war dann die ganze Schur voll. Wir haben diese auch vom Booot beobachtet, interessante Spezie und in Unmengen vorhanden.
Egal ich war mal draussen und es war schön.


----------



## hans albers (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin ...

petri zum drachen kopf,
kann man auch legger in salzkruste packen.

zum thun.. respekt, was fürn kracher !!

stimme @glavoc zu,
mit dem abhaken im wasser
wäre vielleicht schonender.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Von Fabelwesen und Wolfsbarschen*

Am nächsten Tag ist Kay dann zum Kaffee vorbeigekommen und wir haben das weitere Vorgehen besprochen. Es war ziemlich wellig aus süd, dachte eigentlich, dass das ganz gut sei um an der Steilküste zu Fischen. Kay hatte aber nicht so Lust auf Kletterei und meinte, dass da so viele Quallen ankommen würden und das Wasser im Allgemeinen recht schmutzig wird. 

Also entscheiden wir uns für einen anderen Spot, den ich als Tipp bekommen habe von Albert. Er sagte zwar ich solle bei Tramuntana gehen, aber na gut nun ist eben Südwind, probieren wir es trotzdem. War da noch nie, aber hab schonmal beim Boot slippen einen Wolf jagen sehen und erfolglos versucht den zu fangen. 

Wir gehen gegen späten Nachmittag. Ralph und Kay angeln mit Maniac und um nicht noch einen dritten dran zu machen, nehme ich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk den Xorus Patchinko. 

Wir werfen fleißig und arbeiten uns den Kanal/Fluss hoch. Es ist sehr flach hier und mit dem Rückenwind können wir gut weit werfen. 

Übliches Bild. Es ist wie immer. Man sieht nichts, man fängt nichts, aber eigentlich gefällt mir der Spot ganz gut. Da Kay fährt, haben wir uns reichlich Bier mitgenommen, kann man ja dran arbeiten :m

Es gibt z.B. einen Spot wo zwei kleine Inselchen sind mit einem Kanal dazwischen und einem davor. Also so etwas tiefere Rinnen. Sieht ganz gut aus und wir werfen viel. Doch es will sich kein Wolf zeigen. Ich steh da mit Kay und wir beraten uns, ich will auf jeden Fall noch weiter gehen. In der nächsten Bucht ist aber ein kleiner Kanal, Kay meint da käm ich eh nur bis zu dem kleinen Kanal die 50m und es sähe nicht so gut aus, er würd vorne nochmal probieren. Naja mal gucken wie weit ich komme. 

Fleißig werfend weiter bis zum Kanal. Jo hier gehts wohl echt nicht weiter. Also hier noch bisschen werfen. Ich werfe 2m neben die Abbruchkante des Ufers als beim Einholen hinter meinem Köder ein Platscher ist. Aber gespürt habe ich nichts,was es wohl war? 

Also werfe ich immer wieder leicht abrasternd dahin. Dann beim 4. Wurf oder so: Biss!!! Sehe den Fisch sofort und JA ES IST EIN WOLF!!!! Mein Herz hat wohl selten so schnell Blut gepumpt. Kay ist weg, Ralph kommt gerade hinten an den Inseln an. Ich im Drill, schreie ihn zu mir aber gegen den Wind hört er mich nicht. 

Der Wolf kämpft eklig, dreht sich gefühlt permanent nur im Kreis und stellt sich quer. Doch dann ist er nach kurzer Zeit am Ufer und ich kann ihn ein Stück auf den Strand ziehen. Springe runter, packe ihn und werfe ihn hoch aufs Plateau! ER IST GEFANGEN! MEIN ERSTER WOLF! ES GIBT IHN DOCH! 
Mein durchdringender Freudenschrei inkl. Tanz mit Wolf in einer Hand dringt dann bis zu Ralli durch, der sofort angerannt kommt. 

Das Glücksgefühl ist unbeschreiblich. Wie lange habe ich darauf gewartet. Und dann ist es auch keine Sardellengröße geworden, sondern wie ich von Glavoc im anderen Thread gelesen habe, sogar ein kapitaler #6 50cm, 1,2kg. Toll! 
















Darauf wurd, nachdem der Wolf getötet war erstmal eine Kanne Bier aufgezogen und dann hab ich meinen Dad in Deutschland angerufen. Er meinte, als es geklingelt hat, hätte er zu meiner Mama gesagt, Dario hat den Wolf gefangen, ja und so war es. 

Geil geil geil! Haben noch ein paar Würfe gemacht dort, ein paar Dosen Estrella Damm genehmigt und sind dann mit Kay nach Hause, der sich natürlich auch total für mich gefreut hat. Lustig, dass er die Stelle nicht vielversprechend fand. Der Wolf war quasi für mich bestimmt. Denn die nachfolgenden male hat Kay quasi nur noch da gestanden. 

Abends sind wir dann noch in die Stadt den Wolf feiern gegangen, nächsten morgen musste Kay dann alleine Angeln |rolleyes#q 
Hatte auf jeden Fall 2 Tage Dauereuphorie und strahl jetzt auch grad wieder von einem Ohr zum anderen #6

Haben nachher noch Erkenntnisse zu den Wölfen dort gewonnen. Vielleicht schreibt Kay mal was dazu, er hatte auch mal noch Nachläufer. Es gibt sie dort, sie sind extrem scheu und alltäglich war der Fang auch nicht. Aber wir haben dort mal was jagen sehen und die merkwürdige Fehlbissgeschichte mit Platschen hinterm Köder ohne was zu spüren hatte ich an anderer Stelle auch noch bei einem Wurf gleich dreimal. Vielleicht abdrehender Wolf? Hätte es so abgetan als unbedeutend, aber da es beim ersten Wolf auch so war, ist es wohl doch erwähnenswert. 

Tja Jungs, wieder eine Spezies abgehakt. Das war die schwierigste bisher. Aber endlich, es gibt sie doch! 

Für mich übrigens ein viel geilerer Fang als der Thun. Einfach nen anderen Besonderheitsfaktor. So viele Stunden investiert. Mein Gott, ich kam mir ja schon echt blöd vor!


----------



## glavoc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hehe da freut sich einer aber richtig!! Goil Dario!!! Und nun freu ich mich für dich  - jetzt haste Blut geleckt  - die Platscher und Wellen waren relativ sicher andere Wölfe...
Dickes Petri zum Einstand und viele lg

Dr, Spinn - mit Bericht meinte ich deinen Post davor. Freue mich immer über ein Feedback, so oder so.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke! Ja hab Blut geleckt, wär aber auch zuviel des guten gewesen dort direkt noch einen zu zocken.

Ja das habe ich mir gedacht, denn es war anders als die flüchtenden Meeräschen und sehr dicht hinterm Köder.

Achso, was anderes als Topwater brauchte man dort garnicht fischen. Es ist sehr flach, max 50cm und an vielen Stellen auch gerade mal 10cm oder so über große Areale. Der Wolf scheint aber überall da zu sein, wo er so gerade noch drin schwimmen kann. 

Zum Tackle: der Xorus Patchinko ist die kleine Ausführung und lässt sich mit Rückenwind ganz gut werfen und hat ein schönes Köderspiel. Gegen den Wind geht garnicht. 
Als Vorfach hatte ich ein 0,28er FC von Asari und ein dünnes Braid (0,06mm Daiwa JBraid). Wurfweite ist alles.


----------



## hans albers (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

petri ...!!

wolfsbarsche sind wirklich sehr eigensinnig,
und schwer zu beangeln...
(hab mal mit nem älteren spanier gefischt)

guten appetit !


----------



## Mett (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zum ersten Wolf !!!

Geht doch #6


----------



## W-Lahn (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes WoBa-Petri!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

gratuliere zum ersten Woba


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also was sich der Dario über einen Fisch freuen kann das ist schon toll mit zu erleben.
Und dann die Aktion WOBA, der war total aus dem Häuschen. Hat mich mehrfach auf dem Handy angerufen, war aber in den Untiefen der Jacken vergraben, habe ich bei dem Wind nicht gehört#d, also hat er sich auf den Weg gemacht um es mir persönlich zu berichten.
Hihi ca. 1,5 km über Stock und Stein zurück, ich hatte mich bis zur Mündung verdrückt und habe es dort mit größerem Köder probiert ( Duo Tide Minnow Surf in Mullet, toller Köder, ideales Meeräschen Imitat), das war der weitest entfernt Ort der so möglich war.
Haben kurz geschnackt, hat mit Fotos gezeigt.
Dann musste er die ganze Streche zurück wegen der Rute und nochmal wieder zu mir weil ja hier das Auto Stand.
Da hat er sich das Bier aber deutlich verdient.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die eigentlich wichtigen Erfahrungen in bezug auf Woba haben wir dann am nächsten Tag gemacht.

Wie schon beschrieben habe wir uns Darios Fangstelle mal genau angesehen.

Ist eine große flache Bucht neben dem Hauptstrom, zwei Inseln in der Mitte des Flusses, diverse Rinnen und Sandbänke im Fluß. Von der Bucht und auch vom Fluß gehen einige Gräben ab. Das ganze muß man sich so wie ein Moor vorstellen. Das Wasser ist nicht besonders sichtig, sondern richtiges Brackwasser.

An Darios Stelle angekommen habe ich mich dort an sollchen Graben gestellt, Wolf kommt voller Panik aus dem Graben geflitzt, die letzten Meter so flach das er auf der Seite schwimmt wie ein Lachs in einer Rausche. Schöner Fisch so 65cm.
Ok der war erstmal vergrämt#q.
Also flach machen war angesagt, die sind genau so scheu wie Forellen in einem Fliegnfischergewässer.
Ralf kommt am Angelplatz an, ich sage Ihm er soll sich flach machen, macht er aber nicht und geht ein Stück am Graben entlang, der nächste Wolf flüchtet in den Fluß.
Der erste hatte so so 55cm.

Ok. Indianerangeln war angesagt, weg von der Uferkannte, und flach machen.
Ich habe mich dann mit ner Kippe ins Gras gelegt und habe ein bisschen beobachtet, nach 10 Minuten raubt der Wolf direkt vor mir, Wurf im Liegen, kurzer Nachläufer das wars.
Später habe ich noch Raubaktivität an einer der Sandbänke im Fluß beobachten können.
Bin dann einige Meter zurück gegangen, einige Würfe, Wolf jagt meinem Manic135 hinterher, geil Rückenflosse zerschneidet das Wasser, ein Mega Fisch, zu Dario sagte ich bestimmt 4KG, um es genauer zu definiren, hatte plus 80 cm und einen extrem Dicken Kopf. Leider Stand ich zu dieser Zeit#q ich habe den Fisch gesehen und er mich, Köder war 2m vorm Ufer, Wolf hat dann 2cm hinter dem Köder abgedreht#q.
Im laufe des Abends, konnte ich drei Nachläufer sehen, wie viele es noch waren keine Ahnung#d.

Fazit: der Fisch ist eine extrem scheue Spezie, er verfolgt den Köder bis an die Uferkante auch in ganz flachen Wasser. Also selbst nicht auffallen, jegliche Deckung nutzen, Fisch zieht immer wieder durch den gleichen Hotspot, Pausen einlegen damit sich das Ganze beruhigen kann. Das sollte im Meer auch funktionieren.

Manic in 135 sowie in 85mm ließen sich auch noch bei den herschenden Starkwind gut fischen, die kann man sogar voll durch den Gegenwind werfen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier noch einige Fotos der Gegend.




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Fische die Kay nicht gefangen hat, waren natürlich alle größer als meiner  

Und als ich den Wolf gefangen hab, war Kay soweit weg, dass ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht hätte, er sei ohne uns gefahren, wenn nicht das Auto noch da gestanden hätte! 

Gegen den Wind konnte man eigentlich nur den Manic nutzen. Der Wind hatte auch so 40-50kmh und dann hat Fischen keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Die Windärmeren Phasen haben wir noch für 2 Bootstrips genutzt, das Video muss ich aber erst noch fertig machen. Denke Freitag kann man damit rechnen. 

Danke, dass ihr euch für mich mit freut!


----------



## glavoc (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön euer Revier. Das ist, was ich nicht hab^^ - sprich Festland & Flußmündung. Das mit den 4 kg glaub ich sofort! Auch das da richtig viele Wölfe drin sind! Jepp, Abstand vom Ufer ist wichtig, im sichtigem Meerwasser umso mehr! Auch das Wölfe in letzter Sekunde abdrehen (auch ohne das sie einen sehen, kenn ich zu gut. Das zeigt, dass sie einem nicht auf den Leim gehen wollen bzw. sie nicht auf den Kunstköder reingefallen sind. Wie sauber ist den das Wasser dort? Frage jetzt nicht nach der Trübung, sondern ob des Verzehrs . Sprich: kann man dort essen was man fängt? (schaut ja doch recht urban aus auf den Fotos).
Topwater wäre auch meine erste Wahl. Popper och! Sehr, sehr schön ihr drei! Jetzt bin ich schon ein bissle neidisch ob der fetten Brocken dort 
lg und weiterhin viele Wölfe! (wetten, dass ich weiß, was Dario bei der näxten Schlechtwetterperiode vorhat, wenn er wegen Trami nich rausfahren kann


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hy, habe es nur so geschrieben, wie ich es erlebt und gesehen habe.
Das Gewässer dort hat wirklich Potential, zeigt ja schon dein Fisch mit 50cm und 1,2 kg.
Ich gehe mal fest von aus, der Dario wird uns in der nächsten Zeit schon noch zeigen was man dort Fangen kann.
|wavey:


----------



## Promachos (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zum Premieren-Woba, Dario#6

 Jetzt hast du mir direkt die Motivation genommen, im Griechenlandurlaub noch vor dir den ersten Wolf zu fangen|rolleyes.

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also wir wollen nun auch mal nicht übertreiben. Da steht nicht ein Wolf neben dem nächsten. Wir sind ja auch jeden Tag gegangen zu dritt. Es ist denke ich sehr tagesabhängig. Und es gibt viele kleinere Wölfe immer in den Flüssen. Das ist ja auch das was Albert dort fängt. Mit ganz kleinen Ködern. Hab von ihm schon einige gesehen aber alles immer ziemlich klein. Die Kinderstube wollt ich auch nicht ausrotten. 

Das Wasser an sich ist dort sauber. Ist ja auch ein Fluss der dort rauskommt. Nur an manchen Ecken ist es schlammig und kleinere Aufwirbelungen machen es direkt ziemlich trüb. Da ich den Wolf aber natürlich verspeist habe kann ich nur sagen: Einwandfrei! Ist aber jetzt auch nicht besser als ein Dentex. Aber auch sehr lecker, würde sie gleich einstufen. Dentex noch ne Nummer weißer. 

Letztendlich ist das Wasser hinten in den stillen Kanälen deutlich siffiger. Dazu kann ich aber auch zu gegebener Zeit noch was schreiben.

Danke promachos, na das wird wohl auch nicht mehr klappen. Aber dir gönn ich deinen ersten Wolf, oder bist du da schon einschlägig vorbelastet ?


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das Wasser an sich ist dort sauber. Ist ja auch ein Fluss der dort rauskommt. Nur an manchen Ecken ist es schlammig und kleinere Aufwirbelungen machen es direkt ziemlich trüb. Da ich den Wolf aber natürlich verspeist habe kann ich nur sagen: Einwandfrei!



Sehr schön! Das wollte ich lesen!#6 Na denn gibt es bei Dario nun in Zukunft wohl öfters Wolfsbarsch!:q 
Jepp, Dentex ist weisser und fester:m

lg
#h


----------



## Promachos (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario

Ich hab noch nie im Salzwasser geangelt, insofern ist es eine absolute Premiere - und gleich ein Woba (oder ein anderer "ersponnener" Räuber) wäre natürlich der Traum:k.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ich hoffe, dass du was ans Band bekommst und gerne ein Wolfsbarsch! 

Ich will nun weiter berichten. Denn es gibt da noch einiges was euch interessieren wird  

Montag, Vormittag, Tramuntana soll im Laufe des Tages nachlassen ehe er wieder aufdreht zum nächsten Tag. 

Mit Kay abgesprochen, er meint bei ihm sei es recht flach. Klar ist ja auch geschützt. Aber den Tramuntana unterschätzt man von Land aus extrem schnell. 

Ich war dann noch in Falconera um mal zu schauen ob ich Aktivitäten von Thunfischen oder besser noch Bonitos sehe. Nada. 

Letztendlich sind wir dann dennoch nach dem Mittagessen aufgebrochen. Tramuntana macht es natürlich anders als er soll und dreht erstmal wieder auf. Der Wind ist stark, aber Kay hat nunmal nur diese Chancen also fahren wir durch die Bucht, werden nass und versuchen es dann an der geschützten Küste. 

Wind bläst richtig ordentlich. Da wär ich sonst nicht rausgefahren. Dann sehen wir aber direkt dass vor Falco ein paar Vögel ins Wasser gehen. Da ist 100% was und da es so ufernah ist sind Bonitos möglich. 

Doch als wir ankommen ist nix mehr. Also abwarten. Mal einen Jig rauslassen und abwarten was wieder hochkommt. Jigs sind gerade draußen, da sichte ich eine neue Aktivität. Bonitos sind das nicht, das sind schöne Thuna und die haben Zug! 

Ich fahre hin und umfahre so, dass wir ranwerfen können mit dem Wind. Ich habe meinen Glückspopper und Kay einen Stickbait. Wir feuern die Köder in Richtung Thune und legen los. 

Die Frenzy ist nicht groß, aber einer interessiert sich schnell für meinen Popper. Springt komplett raus und klatscht meinen Popper weg, 15m vorm Boot. Total geil. Aber leider leider hat er ihn nicht erwischt. Er hat ihn auf jeden Fall berührt und wollte ihn fressen, hat aber einfach nicht richtig gezielt. 

Fängt ja schonmal gut an. Der hätts schon sein können. 

Ein gutes Zeichen ist es aber allemal, das uns im Sturm ausharren lässt. Jiggen geht kaum, Drift ist zu krass. Weiter draußen sind zwar Frenzies, das sehen wir, aber das Meer ist zu rauh um dort hinzufahren. Klar, das würd gehen mit der Seafox. Aber wir würden klatschnass und drillen willste da auch keinen. 

Letztendlich müssen wir ob des kräftigen Tramuntanas Schutz hinter Falconera suchen. Doch die Thunfische tun uns den Gefallen, wieder hochzudrücken, nachdem die Fischerboote alle durch sind. Bin mir sicher, dass sie die Abfälle von den Booten nicht verschmäht haben! 

Es kommen ein paar gute Gruppen hoch, schwer zu sehen bei dem Kebbelwasser aber wir kriegen keine Bisse mehr. Letztendlich ist es so ein bisschen Gejage hinter teils schnellziehenden Gruppen und Warterei auf neue, bessere Action. So wird es später und plötzlich beginnt der Tramuntana etwas nachzulassen. Chance wird sofort erkannt! Wir fahren nun Richtung Cap Norfeu. Es ist mittlerweile abends, immer gut. Und jetzt mit dem etwas schwächeren Wind können wir einigermaßen dort hin kommen. 

Am Norfeu erwartet uns der Traum eines jeden Anglers. Während der gesamten Zeit die wir fahren ist dort eine stabile Feeding Frenzy und wir können schön in Wurfweite ranfahren, vorsichtig und dann werfen. Das Wasser kocht auf schöner Fläche, viele Tiere fressen hier und das ganze recht platziert. Das ist DIE Frenzy des Tages! 

Kay und ich werfen und naja ich sags mal so. Ich war schneller |rolleyes 
Pop ... pop... pop...splash! Fisch! Schlage den Fisch an und er hängt. Fisch nimmt erstmal richtig viel Schnur ehe ich ihn stoppe. Die Thune jagen während der gesamten Zeit noch 10-20m vorm Boot. Sieht man auch geil im Video. 
Das ist gefährlich, schwimmt dir einer ins Braid ist das ziemlich schnell durch. Ich pumpe den Fisch schleunigst wieder hoch und er macht das Spiel mit. Jetzt zeig ich Ralph mal wie das geht und nicht anders herum! 
Gebe dem Fisch Power auf die Flossen, und nach wenigen Minuten hat er verloren und ist am Boot. Das ging flott. Denn klein ist er keineswegs! 
Ein ziemlich frischer Fisch, der noch viel Power hat, an der Flosse zu packen ist nicht ganz so easy. Es ist zugegebenermaßen sogar fast unmöglich. Erst soll Ralph es versuchen, aber der scheitert kläglich. Dann übernehm ich das lieber selbst! 
Das ganze gestaltet sich als schwierig. Der Thun klatscht mir unter anderem schön die Flosse ins Gesicht. Dann eben Pech, gibts keine Schwanzflosse, ich greif ihm jetzt in die Kiemen. Das ist nicht empfehlenswert! Aber wenn man es richtig macht, verletzt man den Fisch dabei nicht. So hebe ich ihn rein und er blutet auch nicht und alles ist super. 
Maßband dran, 122cm. 30kg wird er sicher haben! Ist ein schöner Fisch, aber der von Ralph war da doch nochmal ne ganze Ecke dicker! 

Jetzt muss es schnell gehen, aber Teamwork klappt gut. Kay löst Haken, ich suche Kamera raus, ein Handtuch und geh nach vorne. 

Fisch auf die Arme nehmen, schnelles Foto und dann wieder rein. Und dann muss ich sagen, hab ichs echt noch geschafft den beim hochheben zu verletzen. Das hat mich echt geärgert, das hätte nicht sein dürfen. Naja er wirds wohl überstanden haben, soviel wars auch nicht. 

Ich weiß jetzt, man ist da immer schnell mit Kritik. Ich bin da auch sehr selbstkritisch. Ich möchte da aber auch mal daran appellieren, dass man sich mal überlegt wie das Handling mit solchen Fischen aussieht. Ich versuche es permanent zu verbessern. Aber wers noch nicht gemacht hat, kanns auch nicht so gut sich vorstellen. 

Und nun hier Foto! 







Nun weiter. Hier ist Action! Es sind noch mehr schöne Gruppen unterwegs, Kays Zeit muss nun kommen. 

Ich wechsel mal von Popper auf Stickbait um wieder was neues zu probieren. Die Frenzies sind klassische Stickbaitfrenzies. 

Nunja, bei der nächsten guten Frenzy hat Kay mal wieder Knoten und versucht mit der Schnur im Wasser alles zu lösen. Ich werf so gut es geht über ihn drüber. 
Dann schwimmt ihm doch tatsächlich einer in die Schnur und verheddert sich und die Saltiga heult kurz auf. Aber wie das mit Thunen und Braid so ist, ist die Schnur ultra schnell durch. Aber der Luftknoten hat gehalten 

Es kommen noch ein paar gute Frenzies ehe es zu dunkel wird mit guten Wurfgelegenheiten, doch die Tiere wollen unsere Köder nicht. 

Kay kann aber immerhin behaupten, er habe mal einen dran gehabt. Und ich hab ihn so nah zum Thun gebracht wie es eben irgendwie ging. Die Chance war immer da, manche (ich) haben einfach mehr Glück :m






Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Veteranen, dem Erfolgspopper. Das hat auch einige Fische gebraucht eh der so angeknabbert aussah. Weißt nicht wieviele draufgeknallt sind, aber es waren einige! 





https://youtu.be/iq0dH14JUI4


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir haben mit Kay noch eine Bootstour gemacht, aber da war es auch elendig windig und man konnte nicht fischen. 

Tatsächlich hatten wir beim Jiggen das Problem, dass so unfassbar viele Staatsquallen im Wasser waren, dass man garnicht zum Grund kam. Beim Jiggen hat man immer gemerkt wie man mit der Schnur die Teile zerschneidet und effektiv Fischen konnte man so vergessen. Thunfisch haben wir da übrigens überhaupt nicht gesehen. 

Kay ist dann abgereist und ich hab mich für Freitags noch mit Albert, einem spanischen Freund verabredet um Thune zu beangeln. Am Samstag wollte ich dann nochmal mit Ralph und meiner Schwester fahren, im Idealfall würden wir Delfine für sie finden!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dario#h,

das war für mich ein unbeschreibliches Erlebnis, bin immer noch völlig geflashed. 

Danke, dass du mir das ermöglichst hast, diese Tour werde ich nicht vergessen und mit Freuden mich erinnern.

Ja ansonsten viel dazu gelernt. Und habe mir jede Menge den Kopf zerbrochen, wo der Mist mit den Luftschlaufen herkam|kopfkrat, ich denke ich war einfach zu aufgeregt und habe auch zu schnell lose Schnur eingeholt.

Das es beim ersten mal nicht mit einem Fisch geklappt hat ist zwar schade aber völlig ok.

Nun muss im Detail nachgebessert werden, omg ich werde noch arm


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Arm kannste da echt von werden! (Ich sag nur yamaga, amegari) 

Ich wünsche euch übrigens allen frohe Ostern!


----------



## glavoc (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun denn ein Petri zum hoffentlich noch lebenden Thuna Dario. Wobei rund mehr als ein Drittel ein onboard-release vermutl. nicht überlebt. Für die Zukunft würde ich mir wünschen, dass du das anderst händelst. Nimm dies bitte nicht persönlich und sehe es nicht als ein Angriff auf dich. Denn eher als dezenten Hinweis. Hier mal etwas zum lesen:
http://dpipwe.tas.gov.au/sea-fishin...-fishing/catching-handling-and-releasing-tuna

Das kroatische Fischerei&Aquakulturministerium schreibt nicht umsonst ein onboard-release Verbot vor. Dir und allen anderen Boardies wünsche ich ebenfalls frohe Ostern, viel Petri und gespannte Angelleinen!
lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erstmal auch von mir Glückwunsch zum langersehnten Wolf . |wavey: 
Das neue Video auch wieder seeehr schön . Sieht so aus wie zwischen Cala Montjoi und Norfeu ??
Ihr fischt ohne Gurt? Ohne euch temporäre Tatoos zu drücken ?
Hab mir fest vorgenommen nur noch mit belt.
Release nun ja , wird mit zunehmender Größe leider nicht einfacher .
Kay , Luftknoten sind echt zum #q 
Manche Rolle/Schnur/Rute/Köder Kombis neigen leider dazu .Vor allem bei Wind.Schnurbögen und lockere Schnur vermeiden hilft auch nicht immer.
Was für ne Kombi hattest du denn???


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also zum Release. Ich denke wenn es super schnell geht ist das i.o. Man muss ja keine Fotoserie machen, haben wir auch nicht getan.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter das tackle war schon ok.
Vielleicht die Sorte Schnur da gefärbt neigte etwas dazu auch zum drall.
Egal wurde verschrottet. 
Neue ygk castman ist schon drauf. Rolle war ne saltiga 4000 h. 
Alles wieder frisch, bin wieder einsatzbereit. 


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach Rute war ne Smith exojerk2.
Jetzt neu noch ne Westin popping dazu 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die mitsio traveller lag mir nicht der Griff passte nicht zu meiner Hand und Größe, ist jetzt in der bucht 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dr.Spinn - nun denken, wünschen und hoffen ist das eine, die Wissenschaft lässt jedoch völlig andere Schlüsse vermuten. Leider! So lag die Mortaöltätsquote bei Verwendung von CircleHooks und dem releasen noch im Meer (professionell und zügig!) bei 3,4%! Schon J-Haken haben die Todesquote wohl verdreifacht... Laut einer anderen Studie (im Maremed) sind  durch/beim onboard-release 7 von 19 Thune unter Umständen eingegangen. 
Bleibt also nur bei größeren thunen, die mensch nicht ruckzuck kurz schnappt, nur das releasen im Meer oder der Kauf einer Thuna-Lizenz. 

Vermeintliche Kritik an der nachhaltigen Berufsfischerei (zBsp. Dentexfischerei in Netzen) verbietet sich da sowieso mMn...

Wie gesagt, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen! Nur als Denkanstoss.
euch allen liebe Grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich dachte, dass es deutlich genug gesagt war, dass ich diese Diskussion hier nicht führen will.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aufgrund solcher wissenschaftlichen Studien wurde dann auch das baglimitt eingeführt. Also aufgrund von Vermutungen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok dario

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Aufgrund solcher wissenschaftlichen Studien wurde dann auch das baglimitt eingeführt. Also aufgrund von Vermutungen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



|offtopic

Tja ich hätte den Fisch auch illegalerweise mitnehmen können. Dann wär die Überlebenschance 0%. In meinen Augen betreiben die Ministerien der Mittelmeeranrainer da auch ziemliche Scheinheiligkeitspolitik. Wir kriegen alles verboten und die geschonten Fische werden dann in der Laichzeit an ihren Laichgründen abgefischt. Wer nicht kontrolliert wird, der meldet es nicht an und basta. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich will das hier nicht diskutieren. Es war schon unnötig es überhaupt nochmal zu kommentieren. War mir schon klar, dass das kacke war. Hat jetzt nichts weiter gebracht, als mir den Spaß am Bericht schreiben gänzlich zu nehmen. 

















Haben noch 2 Thune gefangen. Ich hab 10 Stück verloren. Einer hat mir die Saltiga kaputt gemacht und die Biester haben mir meine Köder geklaut. 
Außerdem habe ich noch nie so krasse Feeding Frenzies gesehen wie an dem Tag mit meinem spanischen Freund! 






Zur Abwechslung haben wir auch mal eine Seeschwalbe gefangen. 

Im Hafen abends, als Albert das Boot sauber gemacht hat steh ich da am Steg und vor mir rauben die Wölfe im Kleinfisch. Konnts nicht glauben, kamen immer wieder und sind in die Kleinfische, waren keine mini-Wölfe und waren mehrere. Hatte aber nix für die dabei.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Dieter das tackle war schon ok.
> Vielleicht die Sorte Schnur da gefärbt neigte etwas dazu auch zum drall.
> Egal wurde verschrottet.
> Neue ygk castman ist schon drauf. Rolle war ne saltiga 4000 h.
> ...



Die Saltiga hätt ich mal heimlich gegen meine Biomaster austauschen sollen. Ich sage euch, WELTEN liegen dazwischen. Die Rolle ist mega geil! Wenn die nicht so elend teuer wären, hätte ich schon längst eine zum Spinnen gekauft.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Bilder, danke.
Man ist das ne frenzies 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die ältere saltiga gibt's aber manchmal noch reduziert. 
Finde die auch stabiler als shimi 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach Glückwunsch zum Drachen,  so einen will ich auch noch 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Boah was ne Äktschn und sooo viele strikes , traumhaft ...
Mit dem Problem an deiner Saltiga hab ich im anderen board gesehen , sch..
Kay , am tackle kanns wirklich nicht gelegen haben , erste Sahne.
Evtl wirklich die Schnur oder bischen lose auf die Rolle gekurbelt.Und der starke Wind dazu.
#c


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.maguro-pro-shop.com/hr/?route=product/product&keyword=Zarga&product_id=4477

Grade drüber gestolpert, ggf bestell ich mir mal einen oder zwei zum testen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dein Ernst? Den hab ich grad heute bestellt |supergri Find den total geil


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch die Mail bekommen?:m

Und Petri zu der mal wieder mehr als geilen Ausbeute!


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne wollte was anderes von maguro haben und dann hab ich bisschen geschaut was die noch so haben und der war natürlich mega. An den Käfigen :l geht da bestimmt was.


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich denke ich habe das meiste zusammen! :m:m
Hätte wohl besser 20kg Gepäck buchen sollen|kopfkrat

Nächste Woche Sontag geht der Flieger nach Mallorca!
Hoffe das die Fische in Laune sind...


----------



## Fr33 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sieht gut aus... wobei ich bei den Minnows eher auf grünliche bzw. bläuliche Töne gesetzt hätte. Meist ist das Wasser so klar -  da riechen die Fische den Schwindel zu schnell....

Aber mit meinem paar Malle Barras bin ich weiss Gott nicht der Profi... nur wer fängt hat recht


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die liegen noch unter den Gelben und Weißen...

Konnte man bei Ali nicht auswählen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe das meiste zusammen! :m:m
> Hätte wohl besser 20kg Gepäck buchen sollen|kopfkrat
> 
> Nächste Woche Sontag geht der Flieger nach Mallorca!
> Hoffe das die Fische in Laune sind...



Man fragt sich, was hast du mit dem Wurfhaken vor  Ist ein bisschen große geraten als Drilling  Wobei sich die Alis damit bestimmt gut werfen lassen :m

Spaß beiseite, ich denke die Farbe macht nicht so viel her. Manchmal kann man das auch nicht so gut durchschauen was die Fische grad wollen. Es muss nicht immer Sardinenfarbe sein. Denke mit den schönen langen Minnows geht bestimmt der ein oder andere Cuda! Momentan hab ich ja beim Micha gesehen, dass die auf Ibiza schön die Bonitos da haben im Hafen. Vielleicht kriegst du ja auch so einen, das wär ein Knaller! Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, je mehr du fängst, desto mehr kriegen wir hier zu lesen! |supergri


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das wär der Hammer! Aber würde mich auch mit einem dicken WoBa begnügen 

Bin leider nur eine Woche vor Ort und dann darf ich ja auch nur 3 Tage im Schongebiet fischen.
Mal sehen ob beim Brandungsangeln an den anderen Tagen was geht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Ja das wär der Hammer! Aber würde mich auch mit einem dicken WoBa begnügen
> 
> Bin leider nur eine Woche vor Ort und dann darf ich ja auch nur 3 Tage im Schongebiet fischen.
> Mal sehen ob beim Brandungsangeln an den anderen Tagen was geht.



Den dicken Woba würde ich sogar stets bevorzugen


----------



## glavoc (17. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe das meiste zusammen! :m:m
> Hätte wohl besser 20kg Gepäck buchen sollen|kopfkrat
> ...



Ciao Snakesfreak,
ist ja eine richtig schönes rundum-Paket geworden!#6 Nachdem ich den Laptop auf die Seite gestellt hab, konnte ich dein Edel-Gaff, die Rollen und auch deine tollgebundenen AssistHooks und diverses andere schöne Zeugs bewundern. Sehr nice und weckt den Tackle-Affen in mir - dabei hat der in letzter Zeit so schön Ruhe gegeben:g.
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall dicke Arme vom Drillen und Sorgen wo&wie du den deine Fänge lagern bzw. einfrieren sollst:m.
lg & eine gute erfolgreiche Zeit auf Malle!!
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Sehr nice und weckt den Tackle-Affen in mir - dabei hat der in letzter Zeit so schön Ruhe gegeben:g.



Ich wünschte, dass meiner das auch mal tun würde. Hat er aber nicht #c|kopfkrat Es sind also ein paar Pakete auf dem Weg. Freu mich schon auf Ankunft. Jetzt muss aber erstmal Feierabend sein. Die Kleinteile (Wirbel, Haken, Inline Haken, Sprengringe) Das muss alles warten, muss ich in einen anderen Monat quetschen #6


----------



## Snakesfreak (17. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Glavoc! 

Ich hoffe das es auch gebührend eingeweiht werden kann.

wenn es gut läuft folgt natürlich ein Bericht!


----------



## Promachos (17. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Snakesfreak!

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Snakesfreak (17. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leider ist eine Woche immer sehr schnell vorbei, aber ich versuche mein Bestes! Wir müssen in der Woche auch noch einige organisatorische Sachen regeln und auch ein paar kleinere Reparaturen durchführen.

Danke Promachos, bei euren ganzen Glückwünschen, kann das ja nur klappen!


----------



## Mett (18. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe das meiste zusammen! :m:m
> Hätte wohl besser 20kg Gepäck buchen sollen|kopfkrat
> 
> Nächste Woche Sontag geht der Flieger nach Mallorca!
> Hoffe das die Fische in Laune sind...



Was ist denn das für eine "Zitronen Granate" ?

Auswahl hast du da für eine Woche genug 
Wünsch dir gute Fänge, das wird sicher was.
Stirnlampe hast du ja auch dabei, da lässt sich die Dämmerung bis zur Dunkelheit nutzen. #6


----------



## Snakesfreak (18. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine "Zitronen Granate" ?
> 
> Auswahl hast du da für eine Woche genug
> Wünsch dir gute Fänge, das wird sicher was.
> Stirnlampe hast du ja auch dabei, da lässt sich die Dämmerung bis zur Dunkelheit nutzen. #6




Das ist ein Bissanzeiger für die Brandung, kann vom Gewicht angepasst werden (mehr oder weniger Wasser) und Beleuchtung per Knicklicht geht auch.
 wird dann einfach in die Schur gehängt und bei einem biss geht das Ding hoch.
 Hatte ich mir mal bei englischen Brandungsanglern abgeguckt.


----------



## captn-ahab (18. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du checkst aus und dann leihe ich mir die Erfolgsköder für den Juni aus 
Hab schon ein paar Sachen gelesen die sehr interessant sind, erzähle ich dir die Tage mal bei nem Bier am Kanal


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So heute auch die Schnur für die Shorejigging Rod angekommen...


----------



## glavoc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei PE 3,0 solltest du aber auch wirklich jeden Räuber rausholen können! Supernoble Class...war sicher nich billig^^...
Dir meine besten Wünsche, dass da auch ein der Kombo würdiger Gegner einsteigt!
lg und alles gute in Malle!!


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

35€ inkl Versand waren zu verkraften 

Welche FC Stärke sollte man den davor schalten? 
Will die auch mit größeren Poppern und Stickbaits nutzen...also so um die 10-12cm


----------



## glavoc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmmm, ich würde vermutl. so zwischen 0,4 - 0,5 mm gehen. 
Jetzt frag ich mich aber, wie lange das FC - Vorfach werden würde  - und da sagen die SJ-er rund 5-7m und die Spinfisher 1,5-2m ^^ hehe... jetzt kannste dich entscheiden 
Als Verbindungsknoten würde ich (seit neustem) den FC Knot verwenden:
Erklärung:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGPQ2vSCags
Anwendung/HowTo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7IQsC6hbj4

lg

PS - 35 Teuronen für 300m incl. Versand ist wahrlich ein guter Kurs!


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Bei PE 3,0 solltest du aber auch wirklich jeden Räuber rausholen können! Supernoble Class...war sicher nich billig^^...
> Dir meine besten Wünsche, dass da auch ein der Kombo würdiger Gegner einsteigt!
> lg und alles gute in Malle!!



Naja wenn ein Amberjack in die Felsen geht, dann wird wohl alles an Braid ziemlich schnell durch sein :m Das ist übrigens mit Sicherheit auch der Grund warum die SJ das Vorfach so lang wählen. Zum Jigcasting wähl ich es nämlich wie beim Spinnen, denke aber ein langes Vorfach schadet beim SJ keineswegs. Der Wurfweite tuts auch nicht viel. Kontrollier nur hin und wieder mal den Knoten dann wenn du durch die Ringe wirfst. Sollte aber sowieso stets passieren, von daher eigentlich klar. 

Nimm 0,50er FC


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Musste gestern leider feststellen, dass die Schur doch etwas zu dick ist... #q

Werde wohl am Samstag noch schnell eine J-Braid aufspulen lassen!

Mal gucken ob mein Händler 50er FC da hat#c


----------



## captn-ahab (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Musste gestern leider feststellen, dass die Schur doch etwas zu dick ist... #q
> 
> Werde wohl am Samstag noch schnell eine J-Braid aufspulen lassen!
> 
> Mal gucken ob mein Händler 50er FC da hat#c



Brauchst du noch was??
Ich hab noch geflochtene zu Hause. Zudem kann ich dir das Gute Fluoro von Ali anbieten.
In 50, 60 und sogar 80


----------



## glavoc (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Musste gestern leider feststellen, dass die Schur doch etwas zu dick ist... #q



Hä, warum? Verstehe ich "simple Mind" jetzt nicht und bitte um Aufklärung;+


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach sorry!

 Ich bekomme für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Schur auf die Rolle! Deswegen wollte ich erst mal auf die J-Braid in einem dünnerem Durchmesser als die jigging line zurückgreifen


----------



## glavoc (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm, was ist denn jetzt sooo schlimm, wenn du statt 300m nur sagen wir mal 250m aufspulen kannst? Denke nicht, dass du dadurch einen Nachteil erhältst(?). Zumal ich nicht denke, dass irgendein Fisch dir da mehr als 100m runterziehen kann - falls doch, retten dich auch die fehlenden 50m nicht.
Dann ist er einfach "unstoppable" auch nicht mit 700m 100 lbs Braid:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ArRtGGi7Os

lg


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja, 250m wären gut, denke ehr so 170m...
Weiß nicht, was ich da gerechnet habe.|kopfkrat

Wird wohl ehr Richtung 0,20-0,22 braid, sonst größere Rolle


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@snakesfreak

Wünsche dir eine schöne Woche im Warmen und viel Erfolg bei der Angelei.
Hast ja ganz schön aufgetackelt, da passt ja kaum was anderes in den Koffer|rolleyes.
Bin gespannt wie das bei dir mit dem shorejiggen klappt.

Bei 300m PE3 brauchst du schon ne 4000 Daiwa oder eine 5000 shimi.

VG Kay|wavey:


----------



## hans albers (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

auch von mir nen petri, 
und  viel spass da unten.

freu mich schon auf den bericht...


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich danke euch Jungs!

Ich mache mir erstmal nicht so viel Hoffnung, aber ggf werde ich ja auch überrascht!
Der Koffer wurde auch eig nur für Angelsachen gebucht

Ich hätte noch eine kleine Bitte...

Habe meinen Zettel verloren mit den Daten an welchen Tagen ich im Schongebiet Angeln darf und welche Besonderheiten es gab.
Kann einer von euch das fix übersetzen?
Also kurze Stichpunkte?


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dienstag, Freitag, samstag, sonntag und feiertags


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dario! Das ging ja schnell!

Und ich glaube keine Köderfische oder?


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ansonsten gibts ein geschütztes Cap noch und du darfat nur mit einer Angel angeln. Köderfische kann sein, ist aber nicht spanisch deshalb sind mir die Sachen rechts nicht ganz klar


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja es gibt noch ein Gebiet im Schongebiet, wo man garnicht Angeln darf.

Das ist glaube ich "Catalan",  kein normales Spanisch..


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jop ist catalan und das kann ich nicht so gut. Hab nur castellano gelernt


----------



## Mett (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dienstag, Freitag, samstag, sonntag und feiertags



Wenn wir von Mallorca reden ist in den Schutzgebieten aber Dienstag, Donnerstag, Samstag und Sonntag erlaubt !!
Jeder Angler nur eine Rute mit maximal 3 Haken.


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett: steht denn auf dem Foto von mir jetzt Donnerstag oder Freitag?

Möchte ungerne an dem falschen Tag dort stehen, da verstehen die wenig Spaß!


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da steht Freitag!

dimarts= dienstag
divendres= Freitag 
dissabtes= Samstag
Diumenge y festius = Sonn- und Feiertags. 

Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Wenn der Zettel von dir noch gültig ist, dann freitags! Ich kann dir nur das übersetzen was da drauf steht #c

Squidjigs und Fliegen sind anscheinend immer erlaubt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal ein bisschen Lureporn für euch. Aber Achtung an die Alianer unter uns, sowas kriegt ihr beim Reishändler nicht und auch nicht zum Preis von einem kilo Reis |supergri







Mein Paket von Maguro ist auch schon da, aber das muss ich noch in der Filiale abholen. Mache dann auch nochmal ein Foto.


----------



## glavoc (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Aber Achtung an die Alianer unter uns, sowas kriegt ihr beim Reishändler nicht und auch nicht zum Preis von einem kilo Reis |supergri



Na ja, mal schauen: 
Ali eins

Ali zwei

Ali drei

und völlig kostenlos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxtpZwrF2og

für ein Kilo Reis also nicht, jedoch auf jeden Fall billiger als der sprichwörtliche Sack Reis:
https://www.amazon.de/DIAMOND-Wei%C3%9Fer-Reis-Langkorn-100/dp/B00E6MNPNM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492870256&sr=8-1&keywords=Sack+Reis

lg
#h

PS wenn mensch etwas länger sucht, findet man noch:
Ali vier
Ali fünf
Ali sechs


----------



## Snakesfreak (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe tatsächlich 250m PE3 auf die Daiwa bekommen... 
dafür gab es im Angelladen noch 200m 0,10er J-Braid, wenn es auf Wölfe geht.

@Dario: schöne Teile, bin schon auf das kroatische Paket gespannt 

@Grundel:  du findest auch alles!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Na ja, mal schauen:
> Ali eins
> 
> Ali zwei
> ...



Nu erzähl mal keinen Mist. 

Das Video von dem AJ kenn ich, total geil ! Da ein Livebait reinwerfen 1000% Strike


----------



## glavoc (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Habe tatsächlich 250m PE3 auf die Daiwa bekommen...
> 
> wie wenn ich eine Glaskugel hätte^^ Wenn ich doch nur genauso die Lottozahlen vorhersagen könnte:c
> 
> @Grundel:  du findest auch alles!



Danke  - zu einem Kilo Reis halt nicht, sollten ja auch nen Thun oder AJ aushalten können und nicht der letzte Schrott sein...
und siehe da, wenn es gute Qualität werden soll, wird es auch nicht sooo viel billiger:m

euch lg und ein schönes WE
|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Support your lokal Dealer! 
;-)

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na sieste mit ner richtigen pe3 passt auch die Menge 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da muss ich auch eben 2 Bilder einstellen von einigen neuen Eigenbauten , +1 aufgearbeiteter angekauter jig .












Natürlich nicht so perfekt wie gekaufte , und bessere Fänge wären auch mal gut.Das bauen macht aber auch schon Spass . 
Und man kann schön experimentieren und Anregungen + eigene Ideen kombinieren.
Diese Zarganas fand ich auch interessant und hab gleich was in der Richtung gebaut , geht schneller als bestellen und kostet fast nix.
Meinen lokal Dealer hab ich auch noch unterstützt und eine Daiwa BG 4000 erworben als Ersatz für die endgültig geschrottete Battle .war eh nix....
Und ein dealer in ES kriegt auch noch eine Order , eine passende Rute muss auch noch her.
Komisch ,dass man immer wieder was neues braucht. |uhoh: 
Sind aber alles budget.Käufe.
Nach Kauf von Auto,Wohnwagen und Böötchen wollte ich mich bischen zurückhalten.

Bald gehts los...


----------



## Snakesfreak (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die 4000er BG habe ich ja auch! Kann dir zumindest schon sagen, was an PE3 drauf geht 
Macht aber einen ganz guten Eindruck, wobei ich an manschen stellen mir mehr Stabilität wünschen würde, aber mal sehen.

Ansonsten ganz schöne Eigenbauten!

Ich habe heute auch mal meinen Koffer gewogen, mit den 15 Kg komm ich nicht hin, musste jetzt die Shore Jigs hier lassen, die kommen erst im Sommer beim nächsten Koffer mit... habe nur ein paar Kleinere mit.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaa cool Dieter! Würd mich freuen, wenn du damit etwas fängst. Ist geil! Ich würd das ja auch machen, aber da hab ich nicht das Handwerksgeschick wie du und auch nicht die Muße. Stehe aber total auf handmade. 

@glavoc Also das Einwerfen von den Ali Teilen ist halt echt Stuß, weil die keinen Thun aushalten. Da bin ich mir quasi mal sicher. Die reißen dir die Ösen raus. Ich hab selbst einen Rapture LiveDarter gehabt. Kost ähnlich, ist super. Wirft sich top, bringt Fische. Aber das Teil hälts einfach nicht aus. Die Ösen brechen und biegen wie sie wollen. Wenn du auf Thun gehst und dich jeder Tag 50-100€ Sprit kostet und das ganze ja auch nicht immer ist, dann sparst du nicht am Köder. Das macht einfach null Sinn. Das soll ja nicht heißen, dass Billig nicht gut ist. Ich sag nur Glaze. Hält und bringt Fisch und das für 5,70€ . Ich denke du hast noch nicht auf Thun gefischt, muss man mal erlebt haben um es beurteilen zu können.  Der obere auf dem Bild ist aber auch nicht teuer und macht einen stabilen Eindruck und ist auch ein Nachbau. Aber ich weiß, das Hart qualität abliefert. Und bei Billig musst du auch immer nochmal Hooks und Splitringe draufrechnen. Die Rechnung geht nicht auf. Wenn du den Traumfisch wegen sowas verlierst... 

Dieter hast du gefallen am Shimano Waxwing gefunden? 

PE3 und leichte Jigs das ist kacke. Du brauchst schon Gewicht damit sie gut sinken und du gut werfen kannst.


----------



## Snakesfreak (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne, die leichten werden an einer anderen Kombo gefischt, als an der PE3! Da käm ein 30g Jig nicht so gut, da muss ich dir recht geben... werde aber zumindest ein paar größere Walker fischen können.


----------



## glavoc (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Männers,

Kunstköder - da ist doch nur wichtig, dass ein *durchgehender, stabiler Edelstahldraht *verwendet wird. So besitzt V4A eine Zugfestigkeit von ca. 650 N/mm²  =  66,28 Kilogramm pro Quadratmillimeter. Denke das sollte reichen^^. Ganz gleich ob der jetzt bei Dieters goilen diy Kunstwerken, teuer gelabelten Markenprodukten oder der (Über)-Produktion aus China-Mainland verarbeitet wird. 
Ob Stuß und ob du dir quasi mal sicher bist und ob die Teile es einfach nicht aushalten, kannste auch nicht per "Ferndiagnose" vom Rechner aus machen. Ist ja keine Frage von "Marke" und billig, sondern von verwendetem Material und Verarbeitung. Und ausgerechnet das soll der China Mann/Frau nicht ebenso hinbekommen?
Ansonsten haste recht Dario. Als Uferangler fische ich nicht auf Thune .
Zudem verboten. Familiär gabs Thun nur am Haken und Leine, also nix mit "sophisticated kukö-angeln" wie unser *Jose *es mal so schön formulierte. Dafür aber 150-220 kg Klasse und Handarbeit. Bissle was über Thun weiß ich also auch (wird sich doch da unten um mich herum, exportorientiert professionell damit beschäftigt - Fang, Hälterung sowie Fütterung - manch Verwandter verdiente sein Gehalt damit.

Man, so ein Pech Snakesfreak! Kannste die nicht bei zBsp deiner Süßen im Koffer unterbringen? Nachteile der Flugreisen halt - sperrig und Gewicht 
Dir viel Erfolg und den anderen eine gute Zeit!
lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter, sehr nice.

Habe auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht was selbst zu machen.
Was hast du denn für Holz genommen?
Viele Köder sind aus Mahagoni, scheint eine besondere Eigenschaft zwischen Härte und spezifischen Gewicht zu haben.
Bin da aber noch nicht so tief eingestiegen.
(Du könntest die mal ne Airbrusch von Revel leisten, ist wirklich nicht teuer)

An sonsten Daumen hoch, sehr schöne Arbeit.

VG Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> Kunstköder - da ist doch nur wichtig, dass ein *durchgehender, stabiler Edelstahldraht *verwendet wird. So besitzt V4A eine Zugfestigkeit von ca. 650 N/mm²  =  66,28 Kilogramm pro Quadratmillimeter. Denke das sollte reichen^^. Ganz gleich ob der jetzt bei Dieters goilen diy Kunstwerken, teuer gelabelten Markenprodukten oder der (Über)-Produktion aus China-Mainland verarbeitet wird.
> Ob Stuß und ob du dir quasi mal sicher bist und ob die Teile es einfach nicht aushalten, kannste auch nicht per "Ferndiagnose" vom Rechner aus machen. Ist ja keine Frage von "Marke" und billig, sondern von verwendetem Material und Verarbeitung. Und ausgerechnet das soll der China Mann/Frau nicht ebenso hinbekommen?
> ...



Du kannst ja gerne damit fischen. Lass mich halt mit dem Müll in Ruhe.

Ansonsten sag ich da jetzt nichts mehr zu. Auf diese ewigen Diskussionen hab ich einfach keinen Bock mehr. Es ist ja nicht so, dass du von allem so viel Ahnung hast wie vom Wolf. 

Nichts für Ungut, aber geht mir aufn Piss. 

@snakesfreak Kay meinte dein Varivas wär ein Chinafake? Ist dem so?


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin @ all
Eigenbau kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man fast alles an Ausrüstung +material schon hat und dazu etwas Zeit + Spass an handwerklichen Arbeiten .
Zum Geld sparen z.B. taugt das nix.
Außerdem wird jedes Teil anders , natürlich auch Laufeigenschaften usw. Bei bewährten gekauften weiß man eher was man hat.
Ja Dario , die waxwings find ich interessant von der Konstruktion.
Laufen von allein Zickzack , der Dicke über dem jig hat auch schon Mahis gefangen, sah danach etwas ramponiert aus und musste restauriert werden.
Ach so , als Holz : mittelhart,gut zu bearbeiten ,nicht so starke Maserung sollte gehen,z.B. alle Hölzer für Fensterbau.Ich nehme Hevea weil ich das halt rumliegen habe,ist ok.
Dicke Fische allen #:


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich habe gestern doch die VARIVAS ausgespult und ich hoffe doch das sie Original ist! 
Habe sie nicht in China bestellt, somit denke ich das sie Original ist. 
Habe mir im Angelladen nur neue Schnur für die leichte Spinne aufspulen lassen.


Es wurde auch nochmal alles umgepackt, und so reisen die Jigs jetzt zusammen mit den Ruten im Transportrohr. 
Musste jetzt etwas an Kleidung hier lassen, aber ich denke, dass ist ok so. Besser Kleidung als Angelsachen hier lassen :vik:


----------



## glavoc (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gerne damit fischen. Lass mich halt mit dem Müll in Ruhe.
> 
> Also erstens fische ich nicht mit solchen Ködern und zweitens hast du doch mit Ali und Kilo Reis angefangen. Um dem ganzen noch eins draufzusetzen: auch in China gibt es die Dinger aus Hartholz und handgearbeitet^^. Billiger sind die Dinger aufgrund von geringeren Lohnkosten, staatl. subventionierter Exportpolitik, niedrigem RMB Kurs, minimalen Transportkosten und dem Wegfall mancher (Groß-& Einzel-)händlermarge. Der Endpreis spielt aber auch keine Rolle - auf das Zeugs und seine Verarbeitung kommts ja an. Dem Thun ist`s egal was* du* dafür bezahlt hast...
> 
> ...



Auch darüber läßt sich trefflich diskutieren  :q:vik:
Aber lassen wir das, sonst gehst du noch "die Wände hoch" und schlimmeres (HB Männchen und so^^).

Also einen schönen Tag noch!
#h


----------



## glavoc (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Es wurde auch nochmal alles umgepackt, und so reisen die Jigs jetzt zusammen mit den Ruten im Transportrohr.
> Musste jetzt etwas an Kleidung hier lassen, aber ich denke, dass ist ok so. Besser Kleidung als Angelsachen:vik:



Cool! Schön das es doch noch geklappt hat!

Dir eine tolle Zeit und zahlreiche und schöne Fänge!
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern doch die VARIVAS ausgespult und ich hoffe doch das sie Original ist!
> Habe sie nicht in China bestellt, somit denke ich das sie Original ist.
> Habe mir im Angelladen nur neue Schnur für die leichte Spinne aufspulen lassen.
> 
> ...



Achso dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden. Hatte gedacht du hättst jetzt nur 170m drauf bekommen obwohl eigentlich 250m hätten passen sollen. Dann wär der Durchmesser ja doch schon sehr daneben! Wenns das beim Original der Fall wär hätte ich jetzt meine gerade in die Favoriten gelegte Varivas Schnur mal flott wieder gelöscht :c

Glavoc du interpretierst jetzt aber ein bisschen sehr weit weg. Ich meinte lediglich, dass die Köder nicht nur 2€ kosten und da man ja hier in der Vergangenheit schonmal öfter einen drüber bekommen hat, wenn man was teures empfohlen hat, wollte ich dahin mal sticheln. Hat ja bei dir gut geklappt. 

Aber dann irgendwelche Sachen rauszuhauen, obwohl du keine Ahnung hast ob die funktionieren und ob die halten, ja nichtmal einen Thun ersponnen hast, ist dann doch nicht unbedingt nötig. 

Und da ich mich jetzt im Niveau hier nicht darauf herabbegeben möchte dich zurückzubeleidigen geh ich dann mal in Ruhe die Wände hoch |supergri |closed:


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Moin @ all
> Eigenbau kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man fast alles an Ausrüstung +material schon hat und dazu etwas Zeit + Spass an handwerklichen Arbeiten .
> Zum Geld sparen z.B. taugt das nix.
> Außerdem wird jedes Teil anders , natürlich auch Laufeigenschaften usw. Bei bewährten gekauften weiß man eher was man hat.
> ...



Also ich hab meine ich öfter schonmal gelesen, dass die aus Paulownia Wood gemacht werden. Hab ich aber sonst noch nie gehört den Namen |supergri

Also wenn der nach Mahis schon mitgenommen aussah musst du dein Farbfinish aber nochmal überdenken |supergri Die haben doch garkeine Zähne! Wie soll der nach einem Bluefish aussehen?


----------



## Kami One (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo...
Ich fliege nächste Woche nach Malle und wollte dort auch mal angeln gehen. Hab bisher noch nicht im Mittelmeer geangelt und bin daher etwas ratlos, was ich alles brauche und welche Techniken gut wären.
Bin in Alcudia. Vielleicht hat da auch noch einer einen Tipp , wo man gut und am besten auch erfolgreich vom Ufer angeln kann.
Meine Überlegung war, mich auf Kunstköder zu beschränken. Somit entfällt das Besorgen und Aufbewahren (im Hotel) von frischen Ködern. Da dies vorrangig ein Familienurlaub ist spielt auch die Zeit eine Rolle.
Meine Rute ist ne Spro Mobile Stick 2,70 m, 20-60 g. Als Rolle werde ich meine Daiwa Theory nehmen. In meinem Angeladen des Vertrauens hab ich ein paar Dartjigs und schlanke No Action Gummis, einen Sebile fast cast und einen Storm Gomoku Koika Asymetric empfohlen bekommen und auch gleich mitgenommen. Ansonsten sollen noch Wobbler, Popper und andere schlanke Gummis mit. Hab auch noch 3D Manic Shrimps.

Könnt ihr noch andere Köder empfehlen bzw ist irgendwas an meiner Vorauswahl nicht sinnvoll?
Was für ein Vorfach soll ich bei den Ködern verwenden? FC? Hardmono Stahl?
Welche Angeltechnik ist empfehlenswert?
Woran erkennt man gute Spots?
Zu welcher Tageszeit sollte man aktuell angeln?

Habt Ihr darüber hinaus noch Tipps und Tricks für mich?


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Mädels, Boarding geht los!

Versuche mich die Woche mal zu melden...

Und Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Kami One schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Ich fliege nächste Woche nach Malle und wollte dort auch mal angeln gehen. Hab bisher noch nicht im Mittelmeer geangelt und bin daher etwas ratlos, was ich alles brauche und welche Techniken gut wären.
> Bin in Alcudia. Vielleicht hat da auch noch einer einen Tipp , wo man gut und am besten auch erfolgreich vom Ufer angeln kann.
> Meine Überlegung war, mich auf Kunstköder zu beschränken. Somit entfällt das Besorgen und Aufbewahren (im Hotel) von frischen Ködern. Da dies vorrangig ein Familienurlaub ist spielt auch die Zeit eine Rolle.
> ...



Der erste Infogeber fliegt ja gerade dort hin. Guten Flug. 

Also ich empfehl erstmal dich durch den Malle Thread zu lesen. 

Zeiten am besten immer Dämmerung. Für Barracudas abends in die Nacht hinein. 

Spots erkennst du v.a. an Futterfisch. Häfen und vorstehende Caps sind immer gut. 

Vorfach auf jeden Fall Fluo und nix anderes. 1,50-2m und dann 0,30-0,40. 

Zu Ködern da will ich mich jetzt garnicht zu sehr äußern. Prinzipiell eher keine Blinker. Schlanke Minnows die sich schnell führen und weit werfen lassen. Z.B. Yokozuna Montero oder Bassday Logsurf. Mittelmeerräuber sind alle sauschnell, du kannst also quasi garnicht zu schnell einkurbeln. 

Denk dran, dass du eine Lizenz benötigst.


----------



## glavoc (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Kami One schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Hab bisher noch nicht im Mittelmeer geangelt
> Nun, andere, schnellere und drillstärkere Fische warten  auf dich. Achtung einige sind böse giftig -> Petermännchen und weniger giftig Drachenköpfe. Schaue dir die genau in Internet an, da Petermännchen doch recht häufig an den Kunstköder gehen.
> ...
> ...



Vielleicht melden sich ja noch die Malleprofis hier. Zur Insel und generell Spanien kann ich leider nix beitragen.

lg und viel Petri! Snakesfreak sollte ja mittlerweile gut angekommen sein 
#h


----------



## Angeln Allround (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,
falls jemand genaue Infos zu Fangplätzen, Techniken und Fische in Kroatien am Mittelmeer speziell die Insel Krk braucht, kann sich bei mir melden. Hatte dort gute Erfahrungen und war die letzte Jahre immer dort. Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand Erfahrungen im Elsass hat. Egal ob Straßbourg, Lautenbourg, Seltz..... Danke #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Angeln Allround schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls jemand genaue Infos zu Fangplätzen, Techniken und Fische in Kroatien am Mittelmeer speziell die Insel Krk braucht, kann sich bei mir melden. Hatte dort gute Erfahrungen und war die letzte Jahre immer dort. Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand Erfahrungen im Elsass hat. Egal ob Straßbourg, Lautenbourg, Seltz..... Danke #h



Na vielleicht magst du uns ja mal mit ein paar Fangbildern beglücken. 

Zum Elsace kann ich dir nicht so viel sagen, da gibts ja garkein Meer |kopfkrat


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Angeln Allround: Bezügl Alsace mal die Sufu bemühen...?! Gibt einige Infos dadrüber bereits hier im AB niedergeschrieben- und falls du nichts findest, öffnest halt n separaten Thread mit konkreten Fragen...


----------



## Angeln Allround (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Angeln Allround: Bezügl Alsace mal die Sufu bemühen...?! Gibt einige Infos dadrüber bereits hier im AB niedergeschrieben- und falls du nichts findest, öffnest halt n separaten Thread mit konkreten Fragen...


Danke für deine Rückmeldung.
Ja habe auch schon viel gefunden aber eigentlich alles ist veraltet. Das mit dem Thread werde ich machen.


----------



## Angeln Allround (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fangbilder habe ich leider keine gemacht. #t Meiner Meinung nach ist Kroatien ein sehr gutes Angelrevier fürs Mittelmeer.


----------



## glavoc (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Angeln Allround - na wenn du keine Bilder hast (kenn ich von mir auch) schreib doch bissle was zu Arten und Methoden deiner Fänge. Muß ja nicht immer Fotoreportage sein. Ein Reise/Inselbericht über Krk fehlt hier definitiv, zumal doch recht viele dort Urlaub machen!
lg


----------



## Snakesfreak (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die ersten Wölfe sind gefunden...

Und mal ein bisschen die Umgebung erkundet nach guten Spots


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Die ersten Wölfe sind gefunden...
> 
> Und mal ein bisschen die Umgebung erkundet nach guten Spots



Ooooh na dann hau raus!!!!!!


----------



## Nacktangler (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ob es wohl möglich wäre, nen sticky thread für die gängigsten Fragen zu bekommen? Sind ja doch immer die selben Fragen. Kann man ja auch niemandem verübeln, wer will schon 550 Seiten durchforsten als Neuling. Interessant wäre auch eine Sammlung von Angelbedingungen der Mittelmeerländer. Wo was erlaubt, wo Lizenz, wie teuer in etwa, etc...

Ansonsten fände ich es schön, wenn sich die bisherige Meinungsdiversität wieder einstellen würde, statt dem etwas kindischen Gezicke. Wir sollten mit unserem unterschiedlichen Hintergrund einander unterstützen und den Horizont erweitern, statt sich gegenseitig runterzumachen. Sollten irgendwelche Köderdiskussionen dem allerdings im Wege stehen, schlage ich mal ganz bescheiden vor, die hier auszugliedern und dafür "Tackle: Wer ist der geilste und weiss es am besten" aufzumachen 

Nichts für ungut Männers - ich freue mich auf alle eure unterschiedlichen Reise- und Fangberichte!

LG


----------



## Jose (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Ob es wohl möglich wäre, nen sticky thread für die gängigsten Fragen zu bekommen...



aber sicher doch: mach!


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@snakesfreak...

dat ging ja schnell..|rolleyes
vor allem so viele.

( oder sind da auch äschen darunter,meine welche zu erkennen)


spot sieht gut aus.


----------



## Kami One (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch für die guten Tipps, scorp1on77 und glavoc.

Den Malle Thread hab ich völlig vergessen. Hab da mal etwas reingelesen, bin aber noch nicht durch. Da lese ich viel von "unbedingt Stahl" und "Spinnfischen bringt nix". Im Angelladen wurde mir auch stärkeres FC empfohlen. Hab 40er und 55er da und noch nen ziemlich dickes Hardmono (40 lb). Da bin ich etwas verunsichert, was ich nun nehmen soll. Will ungern Fische oder Köder wegen zu schwachem Tackle verlieren. Den FG Knoten hab ich schon auf dem Schirm, verwende ich auch zB an meiner ML. Tue mich beim binden noch etwas schwer. Da ist das Video echt gut. DANKE dafür.

Die giftigen Kollegen hab ich auch schon gesehen bei meinen Recherchen. Hoffe ich werde davon verschont. Wüsste garnicht, was ich da machen soll? Einfach abschneiden fänd ich jetzt nicht so die beste Lösung.

Der Kollege aus dem Angelladen sagte auch, dass ich mich vom Grund fern halten soll, da extreme Hängergefahr besteht. Mal sehen, wie gut ich das hinbekomme.

Vielen Dank für das Video zum slow jig. Da weiß ich zumindest schon mal wie der optimal zu führen ist. Der Sebile fast cast ist dann wohl das komplette Gegenteil. Schnell einkurbeln und immer heftig in die Schnur schlagen!?

Danke auch für den Tipp zum abduschen. Ist das denn wirklich so problemlos. Hab das ein wenig "Skrupel" meine Rolle so komplett zu baden.

Die Lizenz hab ich mir online schon besorgt. Da gibt es bei Dr. Catch ne schöne Anleitung. https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-spanien/angelschein-fuer-mallorca

Für weitere Tipps und Tricks bin ich offen.

In welcher Ecke bist du denn grad unterwegs Snakesfreak? Hab es auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich fische immer 0,40er und hab damit garkeine Probleme. Es ist im Mittelmeer so, dass das Wasser extrem Klar ist, die Fische sind extrem Vorfachscheu. Stahl kannst du vergessen. Vorfach so dünn wie möglich. Du musst einfach ein gewisses Risiko gehen um überhaupt was zu fangen. Der Vorfachkiller Nr 1 ist der Bluefish, aber wenn der den Köder so im Maul hat, dass er ans Vorfach kommt knackt er dir das 0,60 genau so easy. 

Das Abduschen vom Tackle ist eine absolute Pflichtaufgabe. Mach nur die Bremsen vorher zu. Sonst zerfrisst dir das Salz alles. #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso wenn du mal gucken willst kannst du z.B. beim glavoc oder auch in meinem Profil mal durch unsere Alben schauen, da sind lauter Fische drin, die wir so gefangen haben. Im Prinzip findest du zu all dem auch hier im Thread Berichte, aber da musst du bisschen suchen.


----------



## Kami One (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok, danke. Dann werde ich das 40er mal einpacken. Knotest du die Köder direkt an oder mit nem Snap? Snap wäre mir persönlich lieber, da der Köderwechsel dann schneller von der Hand geht.

Und braucht man bei Gummis nen Stinger? Oder sind die Fische da so gierig, dass das nicht notwendig ist?


----------



## Mett (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> So Mädels, Boarding geht los!
> 
> Versuche mich die Woche mal zu melden...
> 
> Und Danke nochmal an alle!



Guten Flug, viel Erholung und TOP Fänge wüsche ich dir !!

(Wir wollen ja schießlich was zu lesen haben |supergri )


----------



## Mett (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Kami One schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Dann werde ich das 40er mal einpacken. Knotest du die Köder direkt an oder mit nem Snap? Snap wäre mir persönlich lieber, da der Köderwechsel dann schneller von der Hand geht.
> 
> Und braucht man bei Gummis nen Stinger? Oder sind die Fische da so gierig, dass das nicht notwendig ist?



Snap ist schon ok, wie Scorp schon gesagt hat sind die Fische sehr scheu also nicht zu große Snaps nehmen.

Schau auch mal in den Mallorca Beiträgen da wirst du einiges finden :m


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Leute, mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand...
War heute morgen für 3h los aber leider ohne sichtbare Aktivitäten, Futterfisch war da, aber keine Räuber...

Konnte aber beim UL-Shore jigging diesen Schriftbarsch fangen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann hast du ja immerhin schonmal einen Fisch, wenn auch ein kleiner. Hoffen wir mal, dass das noch mehr und größere werden :m

Snap nehm ich auch fast immer. Dann einen Egg Snap von Owner, was nicht so dick aufträgt. Oder die bewährte Variante mit Wirbel und Sprengring und dann eben immer mit Zange dranmachen. Nur bei kleineren Ködern benutze ich keinen Snap und knote direkt an. 

Ja nacktangler dann fang mal damit an. Werden dann auch meinen Teil dazu leisten


----------



## Fr33 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Snake,

sieht gar nicht schlecht aus der Spot. Weisst du wie tief der Platz ist bzw. ob es neben den Felsen auch eine Kante gibt? 

Mein Tipp wären generell größere Köder gewesen. Wenn ein Schriftbarsch den Köder rein bekommt, ist der nicht wirklich groß und entsprechend macht der wenig Radau im Wasser. Ich hatte auf Mallorca die meisten Bisse auf die großen Montero Modelle.... 

Wie von Scorpion geschrieben.... Speed... rausballern das Ding und dann kurbeln was das Zeig hält.


----------



## Mett (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Kami One

Um es zu vereinfachen kannst du gerne mal schauen was ich die letzten Jahre so gefragt und geschrieben habe.
Da ich bis jetzt ausschließlich auf Mallorca am Meer war und ich auch als absoluter Neuling unterwegs war kann dir das sicher helfen.

Dank der vielen Tipps habe ich mich vom "Kleinvieh" zu den vom Ufer aus möglichen großeren Fängen hochgearbeitet.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Junge!!!
Die Jigs nehme ich auch mit fürs UL fischen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe vorher 2,5h mit Minnows und Topwater gefischt...  ich habe nur nenn kleinen jig dran gemacht um zumindest nicht als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen.
Insgesamt sind die Spots sehr flach, zwischen 50cm-2m, aber sehr cool von der Struktur! 

Heute ist sehr schlchechtes Wetter, sehr viel Wind und Regen. War heute morgen zum Brandeln unterwegs, aber auf Grund des Windes war eine Bisserkennung unmöglich. Gab nur einen kleinen Lippfisch, beim Versuch Köfis zu fangen.
Wie es im Leben ist, hatte ich keine KuKö dabei und genau heute war was am rauben neben dem Yachthafen. Aber nix großes denke ich.

Gleich geht es in den Angelladen ein paar Würmer und Krallbleie besorgen  

Hoffe das Wetter beruhigt sich zum Abend, denke dann könnte was gehen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett: Ggf. Sind wir ja mal zur gleichen Zeit auf der Insel und können mal zusammen los?!


----------



## Fr33 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bist du Mobil auf der Insel (sprich Mietwagen?!). Falls ja - suche dir mal etwas tiefere Ecken bzw. Bauwerke wie Hafeneinfahrten usw. 

In dem Flachen Wasser gibts höchstens Schriftbarsche oder Hornhechte.... 

Barracudas usw. findet man meist in Hafennähe usw.


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mietwagen hat sich nicht gelohnt für ne Woche, in der wir auch viel in der Wohnubg machen mussten...

Aber bin ja zeitnah wieder hier für 2 Wochen und da haben wir auch einen Mietwagen. 

Ich habe mir hinter Palma schon ein paar stellen bei Navionics ausgesucht, wo ich schnell auf Tiefe komme.

Ansonsten wollte ich auch mal ein Guiding machen


----------



## Fr33 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Anglerisch am schönsten ist doch die Westseite der Insel oder? Da sind m.M mehr Felsen und die ganzen Pinienwälder sind auch nicht schlecht. War vor Jahren mal im Robinson Club auf der Westseite.... Strandmäßig eher nicht so toll - aber gerade zum Rockfishing super.


----------



## pulpot (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

[ Heute ist sehr schlchechtes Wetter, sehr viel Wind und Regen. ] 

Gerade dann ist Spinnangelei vom Ufer am Mittelmeer am erfolgversprechensten, nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Mett (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> @Mett: Ggf. Sind wir ja mal zur gleichen Zeit auf der Insel und können mal zusammen los?!



Das wäre sicher ganz interessant  Dieses Jahr geht aber leider nichts mehr, diesen Sommer gehts nach Kreta.
Nächster Flug wäre dann wieder für Anfang nächstes Jahr (Ende Jänner - Anfang Februar) geplant.


----------



## glavoc (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin moin,
war mal kurz weg auf der kl. Insel. Bericht schreibe ich später und ausführlicher...war wieder nur superkurz mit bescheidenen Wetter und Windverhältnissen. Paar Wölfe gingen dennoch .
Aber erst Kami1 seine Fragen beantworten, da die Zeit der Abreise drängt...


Kami One schrieb:


> Die giftigen Kollegen..... Wüsste garnicht, was ich da machen soll? Einfach abschneiden fänd ich jetzt nicht so die beste Lösung.
> Nun, entweder du nimmst eine  Grillgabel/größere Gabel oder aber du besorgst dir eine Grillzange. Damit fixirst du den Petermann während du mit einer Zange/Aterienklemme deinen Kukö befreist.
> Der Kollege aus dem Angelladen sagte auch, dass ich mich vom Grund fern halten soll, da extreme Hängergefahr besteht.
> Du kannst deine Gummis auch einfach Weedless fischen mit leichtem Jigkopf oder gar ohne...wie gesagt, du brauchst auch nicht unbedingt Grundkontakt, etwas bissle über Grund tuts auch, zumal auf Wolfsbarsche z.Bsp.
> ...


Bezüglich Stinger am Gummifisch - lass ihn weg. Scheucht nur und steigert die Verlustrate. Fische statt dessen lieber superleicht deine Gummis...also 3g,5,7g oder so! 
Ansonsten gibbet auch im flachen große Fische.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Kami One (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Tipps. Jetzt bin ich aber gänzlich verwirrt. Im Angelladen wurden mit eher schwere Jigs wegen Wurfweite, schneller Führung und evtl Strömung empfohlen. Dann packe ich noch was leichtes ein. Chebus hätte ich auch noch. 

Morgen geht's los. Werde dann berichten, wenn es was zu berichten gibt.


----------



## glavoc (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stop! Sicher Casting Jigs dürfen gerne schwer sein! Gummifisch_*jig*_köpfe sollten eher leicht sein... hoffe jetzt wird es verständlich^^
lg & viel Spaß beim packen sowie eine gute Reise/Flug !


----------



## glavoc (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kurztrip der zweite

Nach einer nächlichen Autofahrt mit Mutter als Co-Pilot komme ich in Dalmatien an. Es ist superfrüh. So bleibt Zeit zum einkaufen auf dem Gemüse-, Blumen- und Fischmarkt. Stunden später erst fährt die Fähre und ich ergattere mit sehr viel Glück und gutem zureden beim Maat(Noštromo) noch einen Platz! So kommen wir gegen Mittag an. Nach dem Ausladen des rappelvollen und deutlich überladenen Autos sowie einem kl. Mahl geh ich schlafen. Von 16 Uhr bis 9 in der Früh` schlafe ich selig durch. Frühstück, ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch verteilen, paar Dinge kurz noch gemacht, geschaut und im Garten kurz geholfen und endlich krame ich das Rutenrohr hervor. Schnell ist die Kombo startklar und ihr kennt schon den Zielfisch 
Aber wohin? Seit Tagen bläßt ein "scharfer Jugo" oder auch Scirocco
genannt. Schon auf der Autofähre hatte er uns deutlich gerüttelt. Für mich bedeutet das. dass ich mich zu fischen in die nahegelegene Bucht begeben sollte, wo ich beim letzten Kurztrip den einen besseren Wolf gefangen hatte. Damals bin ich in die flache Bucht wegen der Wärme des Meeres. Heute muß ich diese aufsuchen, da der Wind mir seit Tagen in just diese im Windschatten gelegene Bucht die Futterfische hineingetrieben hat. Der Rest der Küste ist stürmisch und große Wellen rollen auf die steinigen Ufer.
Schon nach den ersten zwei drei Würfen im superflachem mit kl. Seegras bewachsenem Sandboden ist er da: der langersehnte Schwall hinter dem kleinem Kunstköder. Doch dann nach kurzer Verfolgung geht die Attacke ins Leere. Fehlbiss! Ich mache weiter, jedoch ein zweiter Angriff bleibt aus. Und dazu bei so einem großem Schwall! So ein Mist und eine große Enttäuschung....wenn ich jemals einen Wolfsbarsch fragen könnte, wäre dies meine Frage: Bei solchen Attacken die ins Nichts führen- beißt ihr da bewußt ins Leere quasi in allerletzter Millisekunde ist euch irgendwas am KuKö nicht geheuer oder beißt ihr halt einfach nur unabsichtlich daneben?

Ich lege für ein paar Minuten  eine kl. Pause ein. Wechsle den Kukö. Nix. Also zwei, drei Würfe und gehe weiter. Derart lege ich sicher 20m zurück.  Dann aus dem Nichts ein Biss. Stellt sich quer. Meine Bremse entspanne ich etwas, damit er flüchten kann und eine kurze Flucht später. weg! Er hat sich freigemacht. Vermutlich im Fleisch an der Seite gehakt und den Drilling erfolgreich ausgerissen? War jedoch nicht der große zuvor, dafür war der silberne "Spiegel" zu klein gewesen..kurz vermute ich sogar noch eine Brassenart, wo der Drilling einfach nicht stark genug ins Maul eingedrungen ist.

Schöne Schei..e! Eine Fehlattacke und einer kann sich losmachen...Mir bleibt nix anderes übrig als mich weiter in Richtung der Landzunge zu bewegen, wo ich schon die Wellen rollen sehen kann. Doch irgendwo auf halber Strecke dann erneut ein Verfolger. Erster Fehlbiss, zweiter und dann Biss! Schön und der erste Wolf wird eingetütet. Ich arbeite mich zur "Punta" vor und früher als sonst für diese Stelle gewöhnlich, begegnet mir der näxte hungrige Wolf. Auch er bleibt kleben und wird somit nach kurzer Drillzeit ebenso eingetütet. An der Landspitze geht leider nix, nada, niente...also zurück und hoffen diesen einen ominösen ersten zu landen. Gelingt mir aber nicht. Keine Reaktion, kein Verfolger, gar nüscht. So umrunde ich das innere Buchtende und bin auf den Weg zurück und hoffe auf noch einen weiteren Wolf. Und Poseidon erhört mich und schenkt mir einen weiteren Wolf, der sich auf meinen Kukö stürtzt. Dieser hat sich den Drilling in den Kopf gerammt und kämpft daher ordentlicher, als seine Größe vermuten läßt.  Danke Meeresgott! So bringe ich nach einer kurzen Tour drei Portionswölfe mit heim. Hätte doch der erste gebissen! 
Am spätem Nachmittag starte ich eine weitere kleine Tour. Jedoch entscheide ich mich, das stürmische Weißwasser der Küste abzulaufen und im aufgerautem und aufgewühltem Meer den einen oder anderen Räuber zu erbeuten. Aber so sehr ich auch warf (Minnows, Casting Jigs) nichts gabs- definitiv großer Fehler gewesen diesen Weg zu gehen! Obwohl ich auch dort meine Gavune finde, finde ich keinen Predator...schitte- aber ich wollte nicht nochmal dieselbe Location aufsuchen...Und so endet der erste Tag auf der Insel nicht soo erfolgreich wie erhofft.

PS Fidde - hätte auch wirklich gern mit Gummi geangelt aber allein der Wind machte es unmöglich. Die Schnurbögen hättest du sehen sollen!


----------



## hans albers (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na.. also:
" nicht so erfgolgreich wie erhofft"

und das mit 3 wölfen im korb...

tztztz...


----------



## glavoc (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Hans - ja ist nicht soo schlecht aber mit dem einem großem, einem weitererm Portionsfisch und womöglich noch einem statt der Nullnummer am Nachmittag wäre mehr zu holen gewesen. Hätte meinen alten Eltern sehr gerne den ganzen Grill vollgemacht! Welcher Sohn will das nicht? Vorallem die Nachmittagstour ärgert mich, da es definitiv eine meiner Fehlentscheidungen gewesen ist.

Fortsetzung Kurztrip der zweite:
Da ich früh zu Bett ging, wachte ich gegen 4 zum erstem Mal auf. Als ich gegen fünf nochmal wach werde und bis 5:20 keinen Schlaf finde, stehe ich auf und begebe mich wieder in die Windgeschützte Bucht. Es ist "blaue Stunde", das Meer hat sich stark zurückgezogen und der Scirocco heult und heult... Voller Hoffnung wenigstens diesmal den besseren oder irgendwelche Wölfe an den Haken zu bekommen beginne ich. Überwerfe fast die kleine Bucht und führe "den Hund spazieren". Doch diesmal geschieht nix. Keine Wölfe mehr da, keine Köderfische. Ich umrunde das Büchtchen und werfe und werfe..suche den Wolf und erst ganz am Ende der Landspitze, in den recht starken und trüben Wellen beißt ein Wolf! Freue mich! Endlich...jedoch der Widerstand ist schwach und der Wolf ein kleines Wölfchen...so entspanne ich die Bremse völlig und lasse ihn laufen an freier Leine bis er es endlich geschafft hat sich vom VMC Drilling zu lösen - bis näxtes Jahr oder besser zwei, drei Jahre- melde dich dann nochmal bei mir, ja mein kleiner? denke ich mir und versuche auf dem Rückweg mein bestes...aber gegen 7 Uhr hab ich die Strecke durch und gehe heim...wenigstens nicht Schneider^^.
Mittags und mit viel Wetterglück fährt doch noch eine Passagierfähre und ich erreiche das Festland- weder vorher noch heute fuhr die Fähre und ich hätte auf der Insel bleiben müssen. Das Busticket wäre verfallen und den Rest der Woche sind die Busse ausgebucht. Poseidon scheint mich wirklich zu mögen! 
Ansonsten gabs noch ein sehr aufschlußreiches Gespräch im Angelladen bezüglich der Angelweltmeisterschaft (FIPS) vom Boot aus  dort ganz in der Nähe (Sali auf Dugi Otok) mit sehr guten Aussichten für meinen Händler und seine Mannschaft diese WM als Gewinner einzusacken^^ und ein paar Haken und Kleinigkeiten wanderten in meine Reisetasche, sowie das eine und andere Fischereimagazin.
lg


----------



## W-Lahn (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der WoBa-König hat wieder zugeschlagen, Fettes Petri Glavoc! #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ist unglaublich. Du hasts echt raus! :m


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön, Petriheil, bei den Wölfen macht dir keiner was vor.
Glückwunsch.

Was meinst du, zu deiner Frage die du dem Wolf stelle wolltest.
Das ist ja nun bekannt das die kurz vorher noch abdrehen.
Hat er dich gesehen?

VG Kay


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs! - W-Lahn, bin doch kein König^^. Kenne nur die Bedinungen und die Spots halt sehr genau und verfeinere immer mehr durch den häufigeren Kontakt die Technik..das ist alles. 
Beim Meerforellenangeln, einem deutlich selteneren Fisch, der noch seltener in Küstennähe kommt, gibt es Leute wie Henning Trier die weit mehr als dreitausendfünfhundert dieser raren Schönheiten auf die Schuppen gelegt haben..der nennt sich doch auch nich König und wird och nich als solcher einer bezeichnet . Da bin ich zudem noch sehr weit entfernt von...allein die tausend ..- tsz tsz  
Dr.Spinn - danke und um deine Frage zu beantworten. Denke er sah mich nicht und hat mich auch nicht gehört! Da gibt es den einen oder anderen Strauch hinter dem ich in Deckung gehe und auch einen weichen und somit leisen Pfad...also keine Geröllfelder die Galama machen. Zudem halte ich etwas "Sicherheitsabstand" vom Ufer...so 3-5m sicherlich. Durch den Wind war zudem die Oberfläche gesäuselt..
Nun vom Hechtangeln auf Topwater sind ja Fehlbisse bekannt. Meine Frage an den Labrax wäre, ob sie einfach nur verfehlen (optische Schwierigkeiten durch die Lichtbrechung) oder aus einer Art Reflex im letztem Augenblick danebenbeissen. Also die superknappen Fehlbisse, nicht wenn sie kurz davor abdrehen...
Mußte gestern abend zum schaffen schnell los. Daher ist mein Bericht gegen Ende so holprig...werde das heute bissle ausführlicher ergänzen!
euch lg und Snakesfreak besseres Wetter bzw. genügend Windgeschützte und futterfischreiche Spots an denen er die tollen Fische fängt!
Kami one natürlich ebenso!


----------



## bobbl (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr gut, glavoc! So sehen kroatische Wolfsbarsche also aus


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke bobbl,
ja, manchmal sand`s sogar a weng` größrr^^. Nervt mich immer noch bissl`das in deinem Urlaub keine am Start/Spot waren#c...
Man kann halt nur das wirklich fangen was da ist...
Dir einen ganz lieben Gruß aus`m Ländle
#h


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gestern Abend habe ich beim Brandungsangeln auf der Hafenmole nochmal mein Glück versucht, aber selbst die Einheimischen hatten kein Glück.
Leider war auch. Ich am rauben, lag wohl daran das ich die Spinne mit hatte. Habe trotzdem 40-50 Würfe gemacht, nur zur Sicherheit.
Heute ist der letzte Abend, da wir morgen um 9:00 fliegen... eine letzte Runde mit Kukö wird noch gemacht.

Dann 4 Tage arbeiten und ich komme wieder für 2 Wochen hier her in die Sonne und hoffe auf den ein oder anderen Fisch diesesmal.

War eine schöne Woche mit neuen interessanten Spots, aber leider zu viel zu tun in der Wohnung... neue Haustür, steichen, Balkon hat ein neues Bamusunterdavh bekommen... und leider bin ich der einzige der keine zwei linke Hände hat.


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Drücke dir für heut`Abend auf jeden Fall die Daumen! Jepp, das mit dem am Haus zu tun haben kenn ich nur zu gut, obwohl meine Leut`keine linken Hände haben (aber dafür immer älter werden).
lg und viel Petri!


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Danke Jungs! - W-Lahn, bin doch kein König^^. Kenne nur die Bedinungen und die Spots halt sehr genau und verfeinere immer mehr durch den häufigeren Kontakt die Technik..das ist alles.
> Beim Meerforellenangeln, einem deutlich selteneren Fisch, der noch seltener in Küstennähe kommt, gibt es Leute wie Henning Trier die weit mehr als dreitausendfünfhundert dieser raren Schönheiten auf die Schuppen gelegt haben..der nennt sich doch auch nich König und wird och nich als solcher einer bezeichnet . Da bin ich zudem noch sehr weit entfernt von...allein die tausend ..- tsz tsz



Sowas tu nur ich |supergri#h#6 

Gründelchen, hast du vielleicht mal ein Foto von der Bucht? Ich mein hier weiß ja eh keiner wo du fischst und ich würds interessant finden zu sehen, was bei dir ein guter Spot ist. Also so Struktur, Wassertiefe und so. Kannst du dir ja mal überlegen. 

@snakesfreak Dir noch viel Erfolg. Wobei 4 Tage nur hier in DE ist ja eine durchaus überstehbare Sache! 

Mein Papa ist grad unten und hat heute einen Pulpo auf Inchiku gefangen und einen Fehlbiss auf Black Minnow gehabt. Thune waren da, ist er aber nicht drauf gegangen. Das soll Dieter dann jetzt mal machen und hier schleunigst berichten |supergri


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab leider kein Bild. Aber die eine Landspitze zieht sich unheimlich weit flach raus 40-50m und dabei nur wenige 2,3 Meter tief...(SO) und die andere ist felsig und fällt auf 7-9m ab. Doraden gibt es an beiden Landspitzen, Wölfe fast nur an der flachen..an der steinigen fing ich nur 2,3 St. an der anderen sicher bald 40-50 St. Dazwischen ist sandiger Boden mit Poseidoniaseegras bewachsen und Tiefen um max. 10-12m. Richtung Ende wird die Bucht ab der Hälfte recht flach und sandig..fast ganz am Ende kannste durchwaten. Wenn es nicht mehr so kalt ist und kein Sturm weht, sind nur die Landspitzen interessant. Also früh morgends Doraden an der felsigen Seite mit Handleinen und abends die flache mit der Spinnrute und auf Wölfe.

Petri an deinen Herrn Papa zum Oktopus! Inchiku räumt z.Z. in Dalmatien voll ab...Dentex, Pagrus Pagrus (Pagar), Drachenköpfe, Petersfische...
sogar atlant. Bonitos etc.pp. alles fällt der Silikonoktopussysocke zum Opfer .

Gruß die Grundel^^


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc

Ich würde mich auch über ein Foto des Spots freuen.
Vielleicht noch den Köder posten.

VG Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Mir kommt ein ähnlicher Spot in den Sinn bei uns, den ich schon immer als Wolfsbarschspot verdächtige. Leider liegt eben diese Zunge vor einer Insel, da kommt man von Land nicht hin und mit dem Boot da gehe ich nicht auf Wolf. (wenns interessiert : S'Arenella , Cadaques) 

Bei uns ist das eher der Blackminnow. Das scheint wiederum in Kroatien nicht so verbreitet zu sein. Das liegt aber einfach daran, dass es gut funktioniert hat und nun alle damit fischen. Würden sie das alle mit Inchiku tun, wärs genauso. Ich hab mit Inchiku noch keinen Erfolg gehabt, aber komme auch nicht so viel zum Jiggen.


----------



## glavoc (30. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Doctore Spinn - Foddo gibbet leider nich, hab einfach keinen Foddoapparat. Meist fotografiere ich paar meiner Fänge mit dem Händy und das ist soo alt, dass ich nach wenigen Bildern die alten löschen muß. 

Meine Ma`zieht mich immer wieder damit auf, wenn ich das Händy nehme um die Fische zu fotografieren^^ so a la:"zieh sie fein an und mach denen noch die Haare schön wenn du sie zum Fotografen schickst^^ )"
Der Sinn, normale, gefangenen Fisch zu fotografieren erschließt sich ihr bis heute nicht^^....wichtig ist ihr nur das ich was gefangen habe...so bin ich halt erzogen .
Köder: SG TopPrey in 85, und da manche nicht auf Preise achteten:
Ima Skimmer Süßwasserversion (Yokozuma/Rapture/Ali)
Ima Pugatchev`s Cobra 85 (...?)
Gan Kraft / Zenith Z-Claw 100 (Payo/Tronix/Ali)
SeaSpin ProQ 90 (...?)
Duel Aile MAGNET SB (F) 90mm (Ali etc. pp)
Shimano exsence Fortuna
Ein leider nicht mehr aufgelegter Süßwasser Pencil von Duo
sowie in letzter Zeit auch der Xorus Patchinko 100  (wobei ich ihn schon lange hab und erst die letzten Urlaube damit fing?) bzw. (SG, Yokozuma,Ali)

Alles was so in die Richtung geht...egal was drauf steht^^ also nicht zu laut, nicht zu "fett" und schnittig im Wasser liegend..(Sammy war/ist ein Totalausfall^^)
In den Klammern stehen die Kopien... 
Also Topwater Pencils für die Landspitze, da sie weiter flach rausgeht als du werfen kannst ... und fast überall "Strikezone" ist.
*Viel wichtiger ist jedoch was anderes:
Dort habe ich Strömung (Maestral und Scirocco) die Planton herantreibt und die flachen, steinigen Felsen bieten den Futterfischen Schutz! (Zumindest von unten kann nichts kommen). Nachts können sie dort sogar am flachem Ufer nächtigen...Wenn du nicht solche Spots findest ist es völlig sinnfrei, welche Köder du ins Meer feuerst...
*Treiben Rudel von Wölfen die Futterfische zusammen und es beginnt ein großes Fressen, gehen aber auch Twitchbaits im Stiele Vision oneten und seiner diverser Kopien, ...
lg

Dario, BlackMinnow findest du auch in Kroatien in jedem Angelgeschäft...sogar ein Importeur ist in Zadar ansässig..


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja aber das ist schon andersherum als bei uns. Bei uns kamen eben zu erst die Gummis und das mit Inchiku und Kabura und sowas kommt erst jetzt seit 2 Jahren an. Und das weiß ich ja von anderen, dass es bei euch eigentlich eher mit Metal losging. 

Ein schönes Video um Glavocs Beobachtungen zu bestätigen und zu zeigen, warum er eben sagt, dass man bei Spearfishern auch was lernen kann. Denn die achten auf genau die selben Sachen! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbDKNf8tSGk


----------



## hans albers (30. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin,

immer interessant zu lesen hier mit den kukös..

könnte mir den  Inchiku auch gut an (in) der ostsee vorstellen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke das was sehr ausführlich 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (30. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, exakt so! Wissen aber nicht nur Harpunierer und Spinnfischer auch jede/r Einheimische trollt dort mit seinem Bootchem und Raglou an der Handleine..sowie im Sommer die Touristen mit den Schlauchis...

Zu Inchikus und Co. Ja, erst war SpeedJigging, dann Bottom sowie Slow und vermutl. demnäxt BM? BM fischen hauptsächlich die Gummispinnfischer (leichte!) auf Wölfe...
Hier mal ein Inchiku Strike:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqjOZ7Eq990


Hans - kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Halt leichtere und mit Wattwürmern gepimpte Haken!


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dass die Opis nicht da trollen wo es nix zu holen gibt, ist ja ohnehin längst bekannt |supergri

Das ist doch kein Inchiku in dem Video


----------



## guter Angler (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen, 

war in der Region Sibenik/Insel Murter angeln:

Hornhechte nachmittags vom Ufer aus gefangen (Schwimmer 0,5m)
Abends Streifenbrasse vom Boot aus.
Mit frischem Miesmuschelfleisch.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na guten Appetit 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steve71 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin jungs, 

ich hab mal eine frage zu gummifischen im mittelmeer: fischt ihr die eher am grund oder eher mittelwasser? 
Und dann schnell oder langsam? Einfach einkurbeln, mit spinnstopps oder twitchen? 
Ich habe bisher nur mit wobblern und jigs im mittelmeer geangelt und möchte in den nächsten urlaub ein paar fiish! gummifische mitnehmen.

Vielen dank für eure antworten!


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



steve71 schrieb:


> Moin jungs,
> 
> ich hab mal eine frage zu gummifischen im mittelmeer: fischt ihr die eher am grund oder eher mittelwasser?
> Und dann schnell oder langsam? Einfach einkurbeln, mit spinnstopps oder twitchen?
> ...



Das hängt tatsächlich entscheidend von der Fischart ab. Also klassisches Jiggen ist schon grundnah und langsam geführt. Du kannst natürlich auch Spinnfischen mit den Teilen und sie in Feeding Frenzies werfen. AJs gehen natürlich gut im Mittelwasser und dann auch gerne was schneller. 

Was ist denn der Zielfisch? Bzw. die Art des Angelns.


----------



## glavoc (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



guter Angler schrieb:


> war in der Region Sibenik/Insel Murter angeln:



Hallo Ingo,
petri zu deinen Bukvas (Boops boops) sowie zur Iglica (Belone belone)! 
Da warste ja auf der "Insel der Inseln" wie man bei uns in Dalmatien sagt! Murter ist an der ganzen Küste bekannt für seine traditionelle Schiffsbaukunst, die Regata sowie auch als Ausgangspunkt für die großen Fische der Adria.
Dankeschön für deinen Bericht und Photos!
lg
#h

Steve 71 - wie schon Scorpion fragte: Boot oder Land und wenn Land- flach oder tief? Zielfische- was hast du im Kopf?


----------



## steve71 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin scorp10n und glavoc, erstmal vielen dank für die rückmeldung.

Ich fische im urlaub morgens vom dunklen in die morgendämmerung von der küste aus. Auf wobbler und jigs habe ich bisher barracuda, die kleine art amberjack und einen kleinen mahi mahi gefangen. 

Die barracudas kamen meist im oberflächenwasser und die kleinen amberjack mit jigs im mittelwasser auf schnelle geführte köder. Sehr schöne angelei!

Richtig freuen würde ich mich über einen bluefish oder amberjack grösser 30 cm. 

Die urlaube im süden mache ich mit meiner lebensgefährtin und die zeit zum angeln ist auf die morgenstunden begrenzt. 

Gruss steve


----------



## steve71 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nachtrag:Und ich habe mir bereiche mit tiefen wasser zum spinnfischen gesucht..


----------



## guter Angler (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

dieses Jahr hat es mal vom Boot aus geklappt. Die Unterwasserwelt fand ich schon noch etwas besser als es in Nordkroatien ist. Vor allem die Boops sind vom Boot aus echt gut zu fangen wenn die Zeit und die Meeresströmung stimmt. Halbe Stunde Angeln vier Streifenbrassen. Wenn die Meeresströmung von tieferem Gewässern ca.70m in Richtung flacheren Gewässern (30-50m) strömt warten die Streifenbrassen an dieser stelle auf Plankton. Wenn die Strömung vom flacheren kommt fängt man null.
*Hat jemand gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht ?*

Gruß Ingo


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ingo,

bei uns fängt man Boops IMMER um die selbe Tageszeit (Abenddämmerung) über Strukturen.
Sie sind sehr häufig und ne echte Plage, denn sie zerreißen dir jeden Seeringelwurm auf dem Weg zum Grund.
Boops sind bei uns immer Indikatoren für Sargos etc. .
Dabei halten sich die Boops im Mittelwasser über den Strukturen auf, Sargos und Co. findet man nen Stock tiefer.
Ich kenne zwei alte Herren, die fischen gezielt auf Boops mit ner Art Hegene (extrem feines Sabiki) und holen sich über ein paar Felsen in 10 m Tiefe sonntags jeder immer ne gute Pfanne voll.

Petri, Andreas


----------



## glavoc (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Ingo,
die Erfahrungen sind zu unterschiedlich, da jede/r an völlig verschiedenen Orten fischt.. auf jeden Fall sind Massenfänge möglich. Manch (Wettkampf-)Angler geht geziehlt auf Boops boops...
Tagsüber und mit Brum/ Anfuttermasse aus feinen Brot/Salz/Sardellen/Mehl - Teig lassen sich Massenfänge realisieren. Dieser Teig kann auch als Hakenköder verwendet werden, die Masse mit der angelockt wird sollte möglichst superfein sein, um die Fische anzulocken aber nicht sofort zu sättigen. Mono von 0,20-0,25 mit zwei max. 3 Haken (mehr ist in Kroatien leider nicht erlaubt)  an Seitenarme von 10-20cm gebunden. Als Haken sind auf jeden Fall kleine, längerschenkliche zu empfehlen. So um die 7mm Bogenlänge zBsp.
Uferangler haben in der Dämmerung (beachte die großen Augen!!) die Chance welche zu fangen (über Steinigen, aber auch schlammigem Grund). Bootangler meist draussen zum offenem Meer hin etc.pp. Deckt sich auch bei mir mit afbaumgartners Post und Erfahrungen - (feines Sabiki kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen!). Eine Pfanne klappt häufig! Sie sind als Massenfisch auch ein ausgezeichneter Köder!

Hallo Steve!
sehr schöne Angelei die du da betreibst! Bin gerade dabei mich in selbige reinzufuchsen^^ - leider hab ich dort wo ich meist bin, nicht allzuviele steil abfallende Spots an Landspitzen/Inselenden bzw. wenn, dann unheimlich weite und superanstrengende Kletterwege am Ufer entlang...
Daher bin ich (noch) nicht so der Experte was ShoreJigging (SJ) anbelangt...
Ein halbes Dutzend Amberjacks hab ich dennoch erbeutet, jedoch kleine die im Herbst dem Ufer nah kommen.. Du kannst sie im flacherem oberflächennah mit Popper, Pencils und im Mittelwasser mit Casting Jigs a la Jigpara erbeuten. Meine fing ich in der Dämmerung.
Da du wohl gute Stellen hast und morgends fischen tust, könnte ich mir bei dir auch Dentexe, Zackenharsche und Drachenköpfe/(gr und kl.) sehr gut vorstellen.
Diese  Arten halten sich sehr Grundnah auf. Drachenköpfe und etwas weniger die Zackenbarsche ausschließlich und Dentexe ein paar Meter darüber. Die Fiiish Blackminnow haben einen Offsethaken, was die Hängerquote sicher drastisch reduziert. Daher läßt sich der BM wohl ziemlich universal einsetzen, denke ich.
Hier hab ich einen Videokanal eines youtubers, der fast ausschließlich mit Fiiish BM Shorejiggin` betreibt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1atPxuTKj1s
Denke bei seinen Videos erkennt man am besten Führung etc.pp. und kann sich entsprechend was abschauen..
Wie schaut den deine Kombo/verwendetes Gerät aus? Vor allem die Rute und ihr WG würde mich persönlich interessieren.
lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

das ist ja fast wie beim Zanderjiggen


----------



## glavoc (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nur bissle tiefer und sehr viel steilere Zugänge für den Angler...auch die Landung ist meist schwieriger und der Fisch kämpferischer, da er sich sofort in Struktur flüchtet^^ 
Zander jiggen oder faulenzen hab ich übrigens Null Plan, da keine nennenswerte Bestände bei mir hier vorhanden^^
lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wie tief muss es sein ?
und wie schwer sind die Jiggs ?


----------



## glavoc (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nun je nach Stelle...von 15,20m bis runter zu ...^^ und damit auch die Gewichte...von 30,40g bis zu 80g....100g oder gar 125g!
Hier mal ein wenig extremere Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I2l2dxrSnM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAK315gyw00
und am Ende noch der Hammer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suAyqYq2Wns

Scho a bissle anderst als Zanderjiggen 
lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die Technik ist die Gleiche, ne Nr. größer halt.
ich kenne nur eine Stelle in Istrien, wo ich vom Ufer über 20m Tiefe erreiche.
Plomin Luka.
Auf Cres gibt es mehr davon


----------



## Angeln Allround (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bericht über Urlaub auf Krk:
Die letzten drei Jahre war ich insgesamt für 7 Wochen in Kroatien genauer gesagt auf der Insel Krk. Natürlich durfte die Angelrute nicht fehlen. Hier ein paar Erfahrungen von mir. Angelorte waren meist Buchten und Felsen. Gefischt habe ich mit einer Teleskoprute von Zebco zwecks guter Verstauung. 
Ich habe ausschließlich mit der Pose geangelt. Am Vorfach waren meistens drei Haken montiert an denen sich die Köder befanden. Als Köder habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit tiefgefrorenen Sardinen gemacht, die man zu 50. in vielen Supermärkten bekommt. Dabei reicht ein kleines Stück. Außerdem ist Brot ein guter Köder. Gefangen habe ich sehr viele unterschiedliche Fische. Von vielen Meerbrassen und Barscharten bis hin zu Meeräschen und Doraden. Bei Meeräschen empfehle ich Brot als Köder, jedoch sollte man schnell anschlagen, da sie gerne das Brot vom Haken lutschen :m . Sie kämpfen toll an einer leichteren Rute. 
Beste Fänge: Meeräsche 37 cm ; Dorade 33 cm ( die hat richtig Radau gemacht) und verschiedene Meerbrassen Arten, hier hatte die größte circa 35cm.
Beim Spinnangeln hatte ich mich auch versucht aber nach kurzer Zeit aufgegeben. Ich habe hierbei leichte Blinker schnell eingekurbelt. Man hat immer wieder die gleichen 3 Hornhechte, die ich beim schnorcheln entdeckt hatte, hinterher schwimmen sehen  . Niemand wollte den Blinker nehmen. Am Ende hatte ich auf einen kleinen Wobbler noch einen kleinen Barsch aber danach habe ich mich wieder auf das Posenangeln konzentriert.

Fazit: Auf Krk gibt es gute Angelstellen und man kann viele schöne Fische fangen. Vor allem die Doraden und Meeräschen machen richtig Spass. Nächstes Mal werde ich mir den Hornhecht mal genauer vornehmen. :vik:


----------



## Moritz_2301 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Angeln Allround
Wo genau auf Krk wart ihr?
Ich geh diese Pfingstferien wieder zwei Wochen nach Bâska, die Rute geht natürlich auch mit. Wir waren auch schon letztes Jahr dort aber bis auf ne Rolle die den Geist aufgegeben hat gab's auch nur Kkeinfisch, also alle möglichen Sorten von Meerbrassen, Meerjunker, immer Abends von der Dämmerung bis in die Nacht rein mit kleinem Haken ca. 50cm unter der Oberfläche Boops auf Tintenfisch Stücke. Und wahrscheinlich mehr oder weniger durch Glück nen einigermaßen großen Drachenkopf der auf einen kleinen Twister biss den ich relativ unmotiviert ein zweimal über dem Grund zog. Naja die Überaschung war groß und auch lecker. :k (zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich noch nicht, dass die auch giftige Stacheln haben |bigeyes ). Auch ein einzelnes Petermännchen fand den Weg an meinen Köder, bei diesem durfte ich aber Bekanntschaft mit den Stacheln machen #t Naja dafür hat's dann aber auch lecker geschmeckt. Alles in allem ein sehr schönes Erlebniss auf das ich mich auch dieses Jahr schon wieder freue.  Falls ich noch die Bilder von  letztem Jahr finde kann ich die auch gerne Posten. Die vom Kommenden Urlaub dort werden hier denk ich mal auf jeden Fall gut aufgehoben sein


----------



## pulpot (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Echt, Erfahrung mit Petermännchen-Stacheln gemacht? Da hört man ja nur grusselige Sachen. Da hast Du wahrscheinlich Glück gehabt, wenn Du so easy darüber redest ...

Ich war letztes Jahr auch 1 Woche auf KRK, in Vrbnik. Ich hatte ganz guten Erfolg mit einem kleinen 70'er Black Minnow in der OffShore Version an einer Stelle an der es sehr steil abfiel. Etwa 15 Bastardmakrelen(Stöcker) zwischen 20 und 30cm im Mittelwasser und 1 Dentex direkt über Grund (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4641698&postcount=5199). Das gute am BM ist, das man den bis auf Grund sinken lassen kann, da der sich wegen des Offsethakens dort nicht festhakt. In Baska geht es ja nicht ganz so steil runter, dort würde ich das selbe hier https://www.google.de/maps/@44.9666316,14.7684751,168m/data=!3m1!1e3 probieren.


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola companeros 
Ein Kurzbericht zwischendurch von mir.
Nach einem  verlorenen Brummer auf dem Meer und einem verpennten Biss auf köfi in der muga ,weil ich dringend aufs Klo kacken musste, dachte ich schon mein anglerglück hätte mich verlassen.
Heute bin ich wieder aufs Meer raus nach Oberflächen äktschn Ausschau halten.Und es fanden sich auch einige Vögel die auf dem Wasser rumschwammen.Nach kurzer Zeit tauchten auch ein paar dickere Rücken an der Oberfläche auf,nicht so große und keine Frenzys mit kochendem Wasser.Nur ein paar entspannte Einzelfische.
Unerwartet dann der Strike.Fisch hängt und nimmt Schnur, und mehr und noch mehr.Bischen viel für die erwartete Größe.
Danach ein harter fight, Belt und Handschuhe liegen natürlich sicher verstaut im Bugsack.Nicht zu erreichen wenn man allein auf dem Boot ist.
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit kommt der Fisch endlich hoch.Kein kleiner.
Was das nächste Problem bringt nämlich allein händeln und abhaken.Der Versuch mit dem XXL Kescher sah eigentlich ganz gut aus.Beim Versuch mit Kraft den Brummer endgültig zu sichern ist dann allerdings das Netz in Fetzen gegangen.
Egal, irgendwie hats dann geklappt. Das Maßband sagte 150 cm Länge über alles, also bis Spitze Schwanzflosse.Yeah...
Gewicht unbekannt.
Fotos gibts leider keine.Ist etwas schwierig mit so einem Fisch allein und gleichzeitig Fotos machen.
Außerdem will ich diese  Diskussion nicht aufwärmen   
Geile Sache, gleich gibts eine Kanne .... :vik:


----------



## Moritz_2301 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja ich hatte eben gehört das Petermännchen sehr gut schmecken soll (was es auch tut  ), als ich den Fisch dann ausnehemn wollte habe ich zuvor eigentlich alle Stacheln entfernt, naja eine hab ich wohl übersehen...und ratet mal wer sich selber an einem toten Fisch gestochen hat..#q Die Sache war aber nach gut ner halben Stunde wieder vergessen, von den Schmerzen her vergleichbar mit nem Wespenstich.


----------



## Moritz_2301 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist ja lustig...unsere Ferienwohnung ist keine 100 Meter von deinem angepriesenem Spot entfernt :vik:. Ich werds auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren


----------



## pulpot (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Moritz_2301 schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig...unsere Ferienwohnung ist keine 100 Meter von deinem angepriesenem Spot entfernt :vik:. Ich werds auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren



Na dann ... morgens zeitig aufstehen (vor dem Hellwerden) und zum Frühstück wieder zurück sein, so war das bei mir am erfolgreichsten. Schlaf kann man am Strand ein bisschen nachholen, während Frau und Kind im Wasser sind.


----------



## Aal-bert (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dieter, petri zu deinem Erfolg, weiter so.  
#h
Gruß
Albert


----------



## Moritz_2301 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pulpot schrieb:


> Na dann ... morgens zeitig aufstehen (vor dem Hellwerden) und zum Frühstück wieder zurück sein, so war das bei mir am erfolgreichsten. Schlaf kann man am Strand ein bisschen nachholen, während Frau und Kind im Wasser sind.



Wird gemacht!


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch Dieter, das ist ein Brummer! Dann wirst du wohl morgen dicke Arme haben. 

Bier hast du dir jetzt verdient, trink eins für mich mit! 

Saludos


----------



## Moritz_2301 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja ich hab letztes Jahr eben immer ausgeschlafen, weil eben Ferien waren :q aber ja obwohl ich erst 16 bin ist mir fürs Angeln keine Urzeit zu früh. ich hab dort letztes Jahr meistens in dieser einen Kleinen Bucht und von der Felsenformation daneben gefischt die auf deinem Google Maps bild zu sehen ist, meistens mit meiner winkelpicker auf Grund entweder mit Tintenfischfleich oder das was man sich so am Wasser besorgen konnte sprich Muschelfleisch, Garnelen oder ähnliches. diese Angelei war auch recht erfolgeich auf schon genannte Meerbrassen und andere kleine Meeresbewohner. Irgendwann bin ich dann auch mal mit ner feinen Pose durch den Hafen gelaufen, mit schon genannten Ködern. Dabei gingen dann auch wieder die Meerbrassen etc an den Haken. Naja dieses Jahr will ichs mal gezielt auf sowas wie Meeräschen oder andere größere Fische probieren


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter Glückwunsch, da freue ich mich aber mit dir.
Waren deine Freunde also doch noch da.
VG Kay

Frage so nebenbei, wo ungefähr war das.


----------



## Mett (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na hier gehts ja grad rund |supergri

Petri zu den Fängen !!

Ach wie gern wär ich schon am salzigen Teich ... #d


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola und Danke
Kay , die waren so Richtung Falconera und Norfeu unterwegs.
Albert ,wir sehen uns auf Nautic.
Heute wars nicht so anstrengend.keine Dicken haben sich gezeigt.
Dafür bin ich auf eine Gruppe Bonitos gestoßen, einen konnte ich erwischen .
Diesmal gibts auch ein Foto.


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aloha,
Angeln Allround, danke für deinen Krk Reisebericht & Petri zu deinen Fängen!
Beim Spinnfischen mußte definitiv von Blinkern oder gar Spinnern wegkommen! Wechsel da doch mal die Auswahl.
Schöne Erfahrungsberichte die ihr hier zu Krk verfasst habt! 
Steve - Pulpot hat also schon mit deinem beabsichtigtem Fiish BM erfolgreich Dentex erlegt! Nice!
Hallo Moritz und Petri, willkommen in Darios Mittelmeerthread! Viel Spaß und gute Fänge!
Dieter einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!! Sehr stark. Gefangen auf_ Dieters Handcrafted Tunalure? _? Laut Literatur wird dein Brocken von Fisch so 60 kg gehabt haben!! Netz kaputt^^, kann ich mir fast bildlich vorstellen  
Foddos - wie wärs, wenn du dir so einen Selfiestick vom örtlichem Souvenirshop besorgst - könnte klappen^^! Postet ruhig an Foddos was ihr habt. Waren ja nur dezente Hinweise, mehr nicht. Hoffe niemand fühlt sich auf den Fuß getretten.
Petri auch zur Palamida! Schöner Fisch und schönes Foddo.
lg & noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Krallblei (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ah Dieter


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr cool! Dickes Petri Dieter!

Wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg am Wasser! Bei mir geht es Sonntag wieder los


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bonito Glückwunsch. |bigeyes War mir bis dato vergönnt.

Ja, Dieter war der auf einen deiner Handmade gegangen?


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja danke nochmal.
Weil ich über die ganze Länge gemessen habe und nicht bis Schwanzwurzel ,dürfte der so 45 kg etwa gehabt haben.Das reicht auch....
Nee ,nicht auf Eigenbau.Im Frühjahr nehme ich immer jigs,klein und kompakt.
Inzwischen mit single assist.
Die Eigenbauten sind z.zt. Eher für die Vitrine. |bigeyes


----------



## Angeln Allround (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Moritz_2301 schrieb:


> @Angeln Allround
> Wo genau auf Krk wart ihr?
> Ich geh diese Pfingstferien wieder zwei Wochen nach Bâska, die Rute geht natürlich auch mit. Wir waren auch schon letztes Jahr dort aber bis auf ne Rolle die den Geist aufgegeben hat gab's auch nur Kkeinfisch, also alle möglichen Sorten von Meerbrassen, Meerjunker, immer Abends von der Dämmerung bis in die Nacht rein mit kleinem Haken ca. 50cm unter der Oberfläche Boops auf Tintenfisch Stücke. Und wahrscheinlich mehr oder weniger durch Glück nen einigermaßen großen Drachenkopf der auf einen kleinen Twister biss den ich relativ unmotiviert ein zweimal über dem Grund zog. Naja die Überaschung war groß und auch lecker. :k (zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich noch nicht, dass die auch giftige Stacheln haben |bigeyes ). Auch ein einzelnes Petermännchen fand den Weg an meinen Köder, bei diesem durfte ich aber Bekanntschaft mit den Stacheln machen #t Naja dafür hat's dann aber auch lecker geschmeckt. Alles in allem ein sehr schönes Erlebniss auf das ich mich auch dieses Jahr schon wieder freue.  Falls ich noch die Bilder von  letztem Jahr finde kann ich die auch gerne Posten. Die vom Kommenden Urlaub dort werden hier denk ich mal auf jeden Fall gut aufgehoben sein


Ich war in Njivice.


----------



## Kami One (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was soll ich sagen...

Ich bin als Schneider wieder zurück gekommen. Trotzdem wollte ich von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. 

Trotz Scheider war die Angelei auf Malle sehr schön und auch spannend. 
Da es vorrangig Familienurlaub war, war meine Zeit begrenzt und auch sicher nicht immer im besten Zeitfenster. Beim ersten Ausflug war erstmal Spotsuche angesagt. Der Strand in Alcudia ist sehr lang und geht überall erstmal lange flach rein.  Außerdem ist am Strand angeln am Tage eh verboten. Also keine guten Voraussetzungen zum Spinnen. In dem ziemlich großen Sporthafen herrscht überall Angelverbot. Selbst Einheimische waren nicht zu sehen und auch der typische Hafenfisch, die Meeräsche, war nicht zu orten. Nur sehr viel kleine Fischbrut zwischen den Booten. Dafür gab es aber ein paar sehr nette Boote zu sehen. Da möchte man gerne mal im Lotto gewinnen. 










Ein Angelladen war auch im Ort namens totymar. Der hatte aber am Sonntag zu. Hatte aber einen Köderautomaten vor der Tür und eine Übersicht der typischen Mittelmeerfische.










Also weiter. Im Schiffshafen war ebenfalls Angelverbot und es war nur ne große Fähre zu beobachten, die just im Moment ablegte und auf kleinsten Raum wendete. Auch spannend. 






Der danach folgende Industriehafen mit einer weit ins Meer ragenden Mole versprach einen schönen Spot. Leider war kein rankommen möglich, da alles eingezäunt und abgesperrt war. Also war in Laufnähe zum Hotel kein schöner Spot zu finden. 

Nachdem ich dann ein Mietwagen hatte, hab ich mir mittags mal die Bucht bei der Insel Alcanada angeguckt, überall ein paar Würfe gemacht und versucht bei den einheimischen Grundanglern was rauszubekommen. Mangels Spanisch Kenntnisse war nicht viel zu erfahren. Der ganze Bereich dort hatte zwar denn gesuchten Leopardengrund, war aber in Wurfweite eher flach. Der Ausblick und die Natur dort haben aber entschädigt. 










Ein Besuch im Angelladen brachte die Info, dass ich es mal zwischen der Industriemole und der Alcanadabucht probieren solle oder von hinten auf die Mole gehen soll. Da soll es auch Kalmare geben. Der passende Köder wurde dort auch empfohlen. Hab ich aber abgelehnt. Hab ja genug Tackle dabei. Per Maps wurde vorsondiert. Der Empfang war übrigens immer sehr gut (LTE). Dort angekommen hab ich verschiedenste Köder in die Fluten geworfen. Neben einem Abriss und einer Miniperücke, was viel Zeit kostete, gab es einen Biss. War eindeutig an den Spuren am Gummi zu erkennen. Leider nur am Schwanz des No Action Gummis.

In Port de Soller hatte ich leider keine Angel dabei. Dort waren im Hafen jede Menge große Meeräschen zu beobachten. Die man getrost mit Brot füttern konnte. Da wäre bestimmt was gegangen. 






Ein Versuch an einem felsigen Bereich nördlich von Alcudia an der Punta de Manresa war vom Ausblick auch wieder super aber leider fischlos.






Ein letzter Versuch morgens vor Sonnenaufgang bis kurz nach 8 an der Stelle wo ich den Biss hatte war sehr windig. Dort hatte ich einen Nachläufer bis vor meine Füsse. Anhand der Schwanzflosse war das wahrscheinlich eine Stachelmakrele (Amberjack) die bestimmt so 60 cm hatte. Leider war auch nach weiteren Würfen nix zu holen. 

Nach jedem Angeln war natürlich immer Tackle spülen und trocknen angesagt. Ganz schön nervig, aber muss sein. Das sah dann zB so aus. 






Bei mehr Zeit und am besten noch Spotkenntnis wär bestimmt noch was gegangen. Beim nächsten mal Mittelmeer ist die Angel auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zwar kein schöner Fang, aber ein schöner Bericht mit ein paar netten Bildern. Bin mal gespannt, ob wir, wenn du nochmal dort bist, dann auch die Lernkurve sehen. Ich glaube schon!


----------



## glavoc (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Willkommen zurück Kami1,
einen sehr schönen Erfahrungsbericht hast du uns "hingezaubert". Mit tollen Bildern und sehr ausführlich in Bild und Wort. Gefällt mir deine Schreibe#6



Kami One schrieb:


> Trotz Scheider war die Angelei auf Malle sehr schön und auch spannend. ...
> Sehr gut!
> ...Da es vorrangig Familienurlaub war, war meine Zeit begrenzt und auch sicher nicht immer im besten Zeitfenster. ..
> Wenig Angelzeit ist mir ebenfalls und wohl den meisten Boardies hier genauso bekannt^^  - stimmt`s Jungs?
> ...



Auf jeden Fall - allein die Spinntour ist sehr oft wunderschön mit tollem Licht und grandioser Stimmung...und wenn dann noch ein schöner Räuber am Haken hängt - Herz was willst du mehr?
Grüßle ausm Ländle
#h


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola companeros
Ich hätte noch was zum Thema Woba.65cm und knapp 3kg.
Die Bilder im Halbdunkel schlecht wie immer. |uhoh: .gefangen gestern Abend an der Muga Mündung.


----------



## glavoc (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hammer Dieter!! Dickstes Petri !!   Sehr, sehr schön!
lg
du läßt es jetzed aber krachen  Nice


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wow, Petri zum dicken Woba


----------



## Kami One (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Blumen. Ich hoffe das nächste mal lässt nicht so lange auf sich warten und hoffe das ich nächstes mal mehr Glück hab. 

Für Tipps was ich hätte besser oder anders machen können bin ich natürlich offen. 

Den Nachläufer gab es übrigens auf den Yokuzuna Rafael 130 in der Farbe B94.

Petri zum Seabass!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter wieder am photoshoppen ey! |bigeyes

Lass noch was drin im Teich! Jetzt solltest du es auch noch auf Palo probieren, denke, da geht schon was!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dieter
Na dickes Petriheil zum Woba. Sehr schöner Fisch.

65cm 3kg - interessant was die so auf die Wage bringen bei der Länge.
Entwickeln sich gut.

VG Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> @Dieter
> Na dickes Petriheil zum Woba. Sehr schöner Fisch.
> 
> 65cm 3kg - interessant was die so auf die Wage bringen bei der Länge.
> ...



Ja tatsächlich, muss nen Dickerchen gewesen sein. Mein verhungerter hatte ja auch 50cm und grad mal 1/3 Gewicht. 

Noch 3 lange Monate... #q


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

2880g um genau zu sein.Und gemessen dieses Mal bis Mitte Schwanzflosse , was bei Wobas aber nicht viel Unterschied macht.
Einen hatte ich noch von etwa 1kg, der hatte einen dicken Kopf, nicht viel dahinter. 
Hier ist nix mehr los an der Oberfläche , und insgesamt nada.gefühlt Wasserwüste. Dazu Wind,Wellen,Nebel,Muga Hochwasser, alles nicht so dolle.
Bin echt froh schon bischen was gefangen zu haben, könnte erstmal mühsam werden.mal sehn.


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen!

War heute einfach zu müde um wieder so früh aufzustehen und fischen zu gehen


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter, ich wollte damit jetzt auch nicht sagen, dass du dir das hergekupfert hast, sonder nur, dass es eine Big Mama war und kein Hungerhaken wie meiner |supergri

Den kleinen wollen wir auch noch sehen! Hast du die eigentlich ersponnen oder mit Naturköder geholt? 

Und hör auf über das Wetter zu jammern. Und das bisschen was du gefangen hast, darüber solltest du erst recht nicht meckern!!!! |bla:

@snakesfreak nanana wir wollen Berichte lesen!


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute waren wir in Port de Soller zum bummeln und gucken...

Eine Strafe für jeden Angler!!! So große Doraden und Brassen habe ich hier noch nirgendwo gesehen! Aber Angeln verboten...


----------



## Kami One (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bist du dir sicher? War auch in Port Soller. Und direkt im Hafen standen Schilder die darauf hinweisen, dass dort geangelt wird. 

Bei dem Angelverbotsschild ist der Fisch mit Haken durchgestrichen. 

Hab mich da ja so geärgert, das ich keine Angel dabei hatte.


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir stand da ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "no fishing" und halt auch auf spanisch... Fisch mit Haken durchgestrichen... 

Aber egal, hatte eh keine Rute dabei und sind auch mit dem Zug da gewesen


----------



## Mett (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja man merkt schon deutlich das die Fische nicht blöd sind, dort wo es Angelverbot gibt halten sich immer die schönsten Brocken auf und grinsen einen durch die Wasseroberfläche an |gr:


----------



## Strumbi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo !
noch bis zum  03.06  durchhalten  dann geht's 
wieder nach Empuriabrava...........Schaun wa mal
was so an der Muga los ist.
Ist zufällig noch jemand dort  ?????
Allen eine schöne Arbeitswoche  #q
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Woba update 1460g , 52 cm , wieder bis Mitte/Ende Schwanzflosse gemessen.
Dario ,Ich fang die mit Naturköder, Kukö ist nicht soooo mein Ding.
Strumbi  , Anfang Juni bin ich schon ein paar km weiter an der Fluvia.


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was nutzt du den als Köder, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Strumbi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dieter,

Fluvia ist ja auch nicht so weit weg.
Fischst du eher direkt im Fluss oder eher Mündung ? 
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meeräsche oder Sardine


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja mit Naturköder werden die Chancen doch größer sein. Viel Erfolg noch und du darfst gerne Fotos machen! :m


----------



## glavoc (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dieter!  - wünsche guten Appetit!
Allen noch viel Erfolg!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leute, irgendwer muss was posten. Ich bin total "unterangelt", die Uni macht mich fertig und ein paar Fischbilder könnten jetzt echt nicht schaden um die Vorfreude auf August zu steigern! 

Dieter, was ist los? Komm hau raus!


----------



## Jose (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wat'n mimimi :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Isso Jose. 

Mein Papa hat heut seinen ersten Wolf gefangen. Und noch gleich 3 weitere folgen lassen in zwei Stunden. Aber kleines Zeug, catch and release.


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe noch einen Bericht in Arbeit für den Malle Thread... Auch mit einem Fischbild 
 mal gucken ob ich den heute Abend fertig bekomme


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Papa war heute morgen wieder los. Blaue Stunde, wie ihr es nennt. Selbe Stelle wie gestern. Wieder 3 Wölfe. 2 hat er mitgenommen, so grade maßig. Gefangen hat er sie alle mit dem kleinen BlackMinnow und sagt sobald die ersten Boote fahren wirds weniger. 
Das ist schon Hammer und freut mich auch mega für ihn. 5 Jahre keinen Wolf gefangen und viel versucht und nu plötzlich in 2 Tagen 7 Wölfe. Glavoc, nimm dich in Acht |supergri An deinem Thron wird gesägt  

Wär jetzt auch gern unten. 

Fehlt nur noch ein anständiger Wolf für ihn. Das wird wohl nochmal schwieriger, ist da aber auch drin!


----------



## glavoc (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mein Papa war heute morgen wieder los. Blaue Stunde, wie ihr es nennt. Selbe Stelle wie gestern. Wieder 3 Wölfe. 2 hat er mitgenommen, so grade maßig.
> 
> #6#6Super! Dickes Petri an den Herrn Papa! Sehr schön!
> Aber merkste, genau mein reden seit Jahren hier..^^
> ...



Auch der wird "fallen" - nur eine Frage der Statistik :m

Snakesfreak - lesen sich toll und spannend deine Berichte, ich warte noch (bissle ungeduldig) auf den Abschlußbericht#6!

Ansonsten allen viel Erfolg und eine gute Zeit!
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das mit den Booten ist sicherlich so, allerdings fällt das natürlich auch mit dem Hellwerden zusammen. 

2 Stück von den kleinen Wölfen hat mein Papa mitgenommen. Hier mal ein Foto davon. 







Gefangen hat er die übrigens auf Sicht. Waren wohl sehr aktiv dort. Das ist natürlich schön, wenn man das mal hat. Und dann natürlich klassische WoBa-Taktik. Also kniend, möglichst nicht gesehen werden.


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola companeros 
Ich hatte letzte Zeit nur einen total schlappen online Zugang.Was schreiben unmöglich.
Viel los war auch nicht auf dem Wasser, auf den Fluss weiche ich auch nur aus,wenn auf dem Meer nix los ist und Ich nada Motivation habe.
An der Oberfläche habe ich gar keine Aktivität mehr gesehen,auch kaum noch Kleinfisch,alles weggefressen.
Wolf klappte auch nicht mehr, schade.
Vom letzten noch ein Foto, ok es fehlt schon was.|bigeyes 




Online geht immer noch schlecht,später mehr


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vorgestern bin ich dann wieder mal aufs Meer raus, mit sardina versuchen.
Bin dann auch gleich in einen Schwarm Makrelen reingerauscht , die sollten eigentlich noch nicht da sein.müssen wohl grad frisch angekommen sein.
Eine kurzweilige Fischerei mit leichtem Gerät.
Nun gibt es auch  die Makrelen fressen, also mal livebait schleppen probiert.im tieferen Wasser auf Palo leider nix.Auch keine Ahnung wo die evtl rumschwimmen könnten.
Außerdem ist alles mit Stellnetzen zu, teilweise in mehreren Reihen, unglaublich.Beim schleppen muss man total aufpassen nicht im Netz zu hängen.
Dann sehr ufernah strike, und zwar heftig.Anschlag und Fisch hängt.
Zuerst hoffte ich noch auf ne gute Palo, nach dem ersten Sprung war aber klar, Bluefish.Aber ein ganz guter.
Der fight war super,ein richtiger Luftakrobat mit tollen Sprüngen und power.
Als der im Boot war hätte ich gewettet min 6kg.die Wage ist aber bei 5,6kg stehen geblieben.trotzdem ein toller Blue.










83cm bzw 91cm Gesamtlänge
Heute wieder ein blue aber deutlich kleiner, so 2-3kg .durfte wieder schwimmen...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na hola, Glückwunsch zum blue.
Hat der Dieter doch noch was rausgehauen. Schönes Tier. 
Vg Kay 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Palo tiefer als blue. Probier 8-12


----------



## steve71 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zu den Bluefishes!


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nochmal zu dir Dieter, weil ich jetzt mehr Zeit habe. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem richtig fetten Blue!!! Ein klasse Fisch und nicht alltäglich. Natürlich auch zum kleineren Blue. Kann mich noch gut an meinen allerersten Bluefish vom eigenen Boot erinnern. Ebenfalls ein Luftakrobat und der hat die 6kg grad geknackt. War aber auch Herbst und er wohl besser genährt als deiner. War ein Klasse Drill, am Ende noch der Kescher abgebrochen. Jaja das waren noch Zeiten. |rolleyes Die Blues schwimmen ja auch zum Schluss immer nochmal paar Runden ums Boot. Man was hab ich Bock, da mal wieder drauf zu gehen. Freu mich echt aufs Trolling mit der Alhambra. 
Wie lange bist du denn noch unten? 
Das mit den Stellnetzen kenne ich nur zu gut. Nervt echt beim Angeln. Wenn denn mal ein guter Fisch beißt, braucht man ja auch Platz zum Drillen. Palo hab ich ja schon gesagt, wo ichs probieren würd. Die Blues stehen meist näher am Ufer. Schätze mal du hast ihn vorm Fluvia so in 2-3m Wassertiefe geholt? 

Ich wünsch dir übrigens noch viel Erfolg! 

Mein Papa hat seinen Urlaub übrigens mit 9 Wolfsbarschen abgeschlossen |uhoh:#6 Aber alles kleine und bis auf die gezeigten schwimmen alle noch rum.


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JaJa, mein  fast perfektes Boot zum game fishing , ein 4m Schlauchboot |supergri 
Die letzen Tage war viel Wind ,musste teilweise auf den Fluss ausweichen.Da gabs 2 Doradas zum Abendessen.
Ansonsten sind hier wirklich sehr große Schwärme Makrelen unterwegs .Sonst ist sehr wenig zu sehen.




Also nur kleine Fischchen zur Zeit.
Dario ich bleibe noch gute zwei Wochen.
Die Bluefish kann man bei Sonnenschein und glattem Wasser manchmal schwimmen sehen.meist kleinere und ja im flachen Wasser.oft zwischen den Campings Nautic und Laguna.
Auf Palo habe ich auch versucht, aber nicht so ausdauernd und ohne strike.Ich weiß nicht mal ob überhaupt welche da sind.und Bluefish wollte heute auch nicht,auch keinen gesehen.
Die Netze sind schon krass, natürlich schlecht wenn man dort fischen möchte.
Vor allem frage ich mich ob das nicht zu viel zu viele Netze sind.Da gibt es doch kein Entkommen.überfischt meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Makrelenfischerei ist auch kurzweilig, du hast genügen Livebaits und dann passt es doch. 

Nen Blue hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht an der Oberfläche herziehen sehen. Hab das mal bei Thuna gesehen, das war irre. Nur ne ganz schmale Bugwelle. 
Was ich aber gesehen habe bei ganz flachem Wasser sind Palomettas. Da gucken dann die Spitzen der Schwanzflossen aus dem Wasser. 

Das mit den Netzen find ich auch schon ziemlich abartig. Ist um die Zeit jetzt glaub ich auch am schlimmsten. Limitiert einen schon ziemlich. Aber wenn du dir mal anguckst wieviel in einem Netz so drin landet. Das ist fast nichts. 

In 2 Wochen haust du bestimmt noch einen raus. Mal mit Popper an den jaulas gewesen?


----------



## Angeln Allround (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ab Montag geht es nach Kroatien,ROvinj genauer gesagt in den Stadtteil Monsena. Hat jemand in diesem Teil von Rovinj Erfahrung an der Adria? Würde mich über Tipps freuen. 
Abgesehen habe ich es auf meinen ersten Hornhecht. Denke daran ein sehr kurzes Vorfach bestückt mit einer Sardine an einer Wasserkugel anzubieten. Ebenfalls haben mich die Doraden erwischt mit ihren starken Kämpfen.
Danke#6


----------



## Jose (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sorry dass ich störe, könntet ihr diesem AB-rookie etwas auf die beine helfen?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328122

seid so nett #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Angeln Allround schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> ab Montag geht es nach Kroatien,ROvinj genauer gesagt in den Stadtteil Monsena. Hat jemand in diesem Teil von Rovinj Erfahrung an der Adria? Würde mich über Tipps freuen.
> Abgesehen habe ich es auf meinen ersten Hornhecht. Denke daran ein sehr kurzes Vorfach bestückt mit einer Sardine an einer Wasserkugel anzubieten. Ebenfalls haben mich die Doraden erwischt mit ihren starken Kämpfen.
> Danke#6



Ich war mal im Herbst in Rovinj. Da gabs so unfassbar viele Hornhechte, das kann eigentlich nicht schwer sein. Mit meinem Revier z.B. überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.
Nimm ziemlich kleine Haken, und dann löppt das. Dann noch einen lebenden Hornie dranhängen und noch nen AJ stippen.


----------



## Jose (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke, Dario #6


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute war Bluefish Tag.
Gleich morgens einer von etwa 4kg an der Flussmündung  .Genau weiß ich es nicht, auch die Länge nicht.Der durfte wieder schwimmen und ich hatte kein Maßband und keine Waage mit.
Wieder ein Spezialfoto :q 









Dieser Blue hat mich besonders gefreut weil auf einen Popper Eigenbau gefangen.Endlich.








Dann erstmal Makrelen gefangen.
Auf die erste gabs wieder einen Blue.
Mit 65cm deutlich kleiner als der erste.auch released.
Auf meine Sitzbank habe ich mir jetzt mit Edding eine Art Maßband gezeichnet.Damit ich releaste Fische kurz vermessen kann.
Dann gab es auf die zweite Makrele noch einen typischen Bluefish Biss der aber nicht hing.Typisch weil ich hinterher eine halbierte Makrele am Haken hatte .|uhoh:  
Ganz kurzweilige Fischerei hier zur Zeit, leider von Palos keine Spur.

Ich kämpfe hier grade mit den Tücken von iPad und Picr ,darum die Änderungen


----------



## Krallblei (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter fischt die Blues und ich hock hier#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja geil man, es läuft. Bin rattenscharf auch, aber naja geht grad ja nicht #q Hab von Freunden ähnliches gehört. Viel Aktivität. Blues da, Palos nicht gesichtet/gefangen. Aber allgemein einfach viel Fisch, wohl auch unglaublich viel Baitfish in der Bucht. Makrelen, Sardinen, alles was die Fische brauchen. Ein Kumpel hat die Tage 2 Blues und 5 Cudas gefangen. 

Und besorg dir mal ein Bogagrip Dieter.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was will man mehr.
Glückwunsch Dieter. 
Ordentlicher bluefish auf handmade selfmade Popper 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin zurück aus Kroatien / Istrien,
was soll ich schreiben? Dank meiner besseren Hälfte kam ich nur einmal für 2 Std. zum Angeln. (zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr) 
Gefangen hab ich außer einem kleinen Fratar (Zweibindenbrasse) nichts.
Dennoch war es ein traumhaft schöner Urlaub.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na gut das ist ja oft so und auch nicht schlimm. Solange der Urlaub schön war. Freu mich trotzdem über dein Feedback #6


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja bei mir kommt auch ein gewisser Neid auf  
Gott was hätte ich jetzt auch Lust im Mittelmeer zu fischen  aber ende Juli da werde ich kontern ...und auch meine Fotos Posten,  erst 14 Tage Costa Azzahar dann zum Abschluss noch eine Woche Euro Waller angeln. ..schönen Urlaub und genieße das Mittelmeer. ..


----------



## ValMac (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zum ersten Mal habe ich hier auch etwas zu berichten, denn ich war Ende Mai für 4 Tage mit meinen Eltern (bin 16) auf Krk in Vrbnik :q

Ich hatte meistens von Vormittag bis Nachmittag eine Grundangel draußen und auf diese weise zwei kleinere und eine große (ich weiß nicht wie groß genau, ich schätze um die 1,5kg) Dorade gefangen - hat sehr gut geschmeckt!













Sonst habe ich dann ab frühen Abend, sobald es Aktivitäten am Wasser gab oft zu spinnen begonnen und konnte zwei Brassenähnliche fangen und eine recht große Makrele, die sich leider direkt vor meinen Füßen befreien konnte. #q
Wolfsbarsche hatte ich ein paar wenige Nachläufer aber sonst nichts, irgendwann werde ich mir noch einen holen...

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von den Angelplätzen:









Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an glavoc, der mir sehr viel Geduld und Hilfsbereitschaft bereitet hat, ich war ja doch sehr unwissend... ;+


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zur stattlichen Dorade, da brauchst du den Wölfen nicht nachtrauern! Und die wirst du auch noch bekommen. Danke für deinen Bericht, das ist jetzt genau das richtige!#6


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Feine Dorada #6 
Die machen sich hier bisher rar.
Gestern waren hier anscheinend alle Fischchen in der Kirche ,Sonntag.Nix los.
Habe aber einen kleinen Fisch gefangen den ich nicht kenne und nicht bestimmen kann.
Gefangen auf etwa 30m tiefe im Freiwasser aber eher grundnah,tief.
Die Schuppen lösen sich leicht ab und glänzen am Rücken auffallend blau irisierend.
Was könnte das sein ???





Ach so, etwa 20cm lang


----------



## Krallblei (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Keine Ahnung Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist definitiv ein Köderfisch Dieter  

Hab jetzt grad auch keine Idee. Könnte aber mal eins meiner Bücher bemühen. Ansonsten mal Jürgen Oeder schicken, der ist ne Bank bei sowas. 

Erinnert mich ein wenig an meinen Makrelenhecht, den Jürgen mir bestimmt hat. Der ist auch oben blau, weil ein Pelagier, und die Schuppen lösen sich leicht ab. 
Vielleicht ja auch einfach ne Sardine |bla:


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Goldsardine -Sardinella aurita


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jau ,mit der Goldsardine das passt schon.kannte ich noch nicht.Danke für die Hilfe.
Hier sind jetzt erstmal Nordwinde.Bootfahren schwierig.


----------



## Strumbi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Ihr aus der Gegend Roses/Empuriabrava,

Ich renne schon den 2. Tage um/ die Muga/Delta Muga  / Hafengegend  Roses mit der Spinnrute umher. Bisher noch nicht den erhofften Erfolg. Hat mir jemand noch einen heißen Tipp
wo ich es noch versuchen könnte.
Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Strumbi schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr aus der Gegend Roses/Empuriabrava,
> 
> Ich renne schon den 2. Tage um/ die Muga/Delta Muga  / Hafengegend  Roses mit der Spinnrute umher. Bisher noch nicht den erhofften Erfolg. Hat mir jemand noch einen heißen Tipp
> wo ich es noch versuchen könnte.
> ...



Du musst ganz früh morgens gehen. Und nur weil 2 Tage nichts gebissen hat heißt das noch rein garnichts.


----------



## Strumbi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ganz so früh war es nicht. So gegen 7 war ich am Start.
6.11 ist Sonnenaufgang.  Ich will in dem Urlaub wenigstens
1 Wolf fangen .  Vor 2 Jahren  lief es am Delta  so super
auf Wolfsbarsch..........#c
Gruss Strumbi


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Papa war vor Sonnenaufgang unterwegs.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Strumbi schrieb:


> Ja ganz so früh war es nicht. So gegen 7 war ich am Start.
> 6.11 ist Sonnenaufgang.  Ich will in dem Urlaub wenigstens
> 1 Wolf fangen .  Vor 2 Jahren  lief es am Delta  so super
> auf Wolfsbarsch..........#c
> Gruss Strumbi




7 uhr ist die ideale Zeit für den zweiten Kaffee:q

1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang solltest du schon am Wasser sein. Bis so ca. 1 Stunde danach. Manchmal etwas länger.


----------



## Krallblei (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu.

Ich würde es eher im Meer probieren. 

Gruss


----------



## Mett (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ValMac

Petri zum Fang und danke für den Bericht und die schönen Bilder !


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Strumbi #c ich kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen ,bin selbst am suchen.
Heute kein Biss ,rein gar nix bei wechselnden  etwas ruppigen Winden.
Vielleicht muss sich alles nach Regen + Nordwind erst beruhigen.
Die Blues scheinen aus dem flachen Wasser verschwunden.
Die Makrelen auch weg bzw nicht gefunden .
Auch kaum Echos und keinerlei Aktivität an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Strumbi (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola,

gestern morgen  pünktlich um 6 Uhr an der Muga Mündung
angekommen. Neben mir ein Angler mit Spirolino und mini Gufi.
Der ging bereits erfolglos  gegen 7 Uhr wortlos wieder heim.
Bis 8 Uhr ging nix.  Aber dann.............:vik:
Sie waren da. Die Wölfe !!!! Sie jagten die kleinen Sardinen-
schwärme ? vor sich her. Das ganze Intermezzo ging 15 Min.
Immerhin konnte ich   2 Wölfe mit 33 cm + 35 cm auf einen
Illex wobbler  Silber/blau fangen.  2 weitere gingen nach
kurzem Drill verloren.   Und dann war der Spuck auch wieder 
vorbei.  Heute morgen hatten die Wölfe  frei. Sie waren nicht
da.   Shit happens.   
Mein Ziel  einen Wolf zu fangen hatte ich erreicht.
Gruß an alle und buenas noches......... Strumbi
P.s.  morgen früh wieder.......


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse dickes Petri! Probier auch mal den kleinen blackminnow 70. 
Dies Jahr scheint ein gutes Wobajahr zu sein! 

Viel Erfolg. Wir freuen uns über Fotos!


----------



## Krallblei (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu


Ich hatte auch letztes in 10-15 Minuten 8 Stück in der Größe.
Das Zeitfenster ist echt gering an der Muga.

Im Meer oder in der Muga?


----------



## glavoc (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo in die Runde!
Sehr schöne "Action" hier im Faden. Freut mich sehr, da ich hier nur als Süßwassermatrose zur Zeit mitlesen kann und leider nix an Fängen zu posten habe. Umso mehr freuen mich eure! 
Flußbarsch statt Wolfsbarsch und beim Topwater-Lures testen knallen kleine Hechtle statt Mittelmeerräuber auf die Testwobbler..einzig bissle Bastelleien mit neuem Tackle haben bei mir z.Z. was mit dem Mittelmeer zu tun .
Daher Brillendorsch ein Petri zum Fratar 
Snakesfreak - wunderschöne Marmorbrasse! Petri! Danke auch für Foddos und deinen Dreiteiler.
Dieter ein Petri zu den schönen Blues auf DIY - Popper - sehr goil sowas! Das zählt doppelt^^.
Eine Frage aber stellt sich mir denn doch: warum landeten die nicht aufm Grill, sollen doch ausgezeichnet schmecken, oder nicht?
Darios Pa hat wohl starken Gefallen an Wölfen gefunden- süpernice + fette Petris. Jezed muß Dario erst mal nachlegen .
Am meisten gefreut habe ich mich für ValMac- Gratuliere dir zu den Doraden! Deine WoBa-Nachäufer- auf was für Kunstköder hattest du die und zu welcher Uhrzeit? Danke dir für deinen Bericht und die tollen Fotos!
Strumbi ein Petri zu den beiden Wölfen- toll das es geklappt hat!
Allen liebe Grüße und jede Menge guter Fische sowie viel Spaß im Leben 
Bei mir sind`s noch ein paar Wochen hin..


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja mein Wolf wog ja soviel wie seine zusammen, verspüre also eher wenig Druck. 

Blues kann man essen, aber vor allem größere sind jetzt nicht so ein Knaller. Ist schon was strenger, so meine Meinung. Frisch aber sehr lecker


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petriheil Strubi, na hat sich doch gelohnt etwas eher am Wasser zu sein, auch wenn die Fische erst um 8 aktiv waren.
Würde davon ausgehen, dass zwischen 5 und 6 auch was gehen kann.


----------



## Strumbi (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola,

melde mich wieder.   Heute letzter Tag hier in 
Empuriabrava.:c
Die letzten Tage waren super auf Wolfsbarsch. 
Mit kl. Keitech Gummis konnte ich viele zw. 30-45 cm
fangen.  Heute morgen alleine  v. 6:30 - 9:00  
10 Stück.  Überall raubte es, allerdings nicht am Meer
sondern im Delta der Muga. 
Wenn ich daheim bin, so schicke ich euch ein paar 
Bilder.   Freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr.  Oder viell. im September mit
dem VW Bus ????  Man soll niemals nie sagen.
Selbst das Meer war herrlich erfrischend selbt für mich als Nichtbadefan.  Schön wars .  Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja bei den kleinen hat man meist leichtes Spiel 

Heija pack den Bus und fahr Anfang September. Ich/wir sind alle da. 
Vielleicht wäre auch Camping was für Euch!

Gruss Benny


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Strumbi schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> melde mich wieder.   Heute letzter Tag hier in
> Empuriabrava.:c
> ...



Na 45cm ist doch schon richtig ordentlich! Glückwunsch, freue mich auf die Bilder und wünsche eine gute Heimreise.

Meine Freunde berichten ähnliches, gute Wobaaktivitäten in den desembocaduras, den Mündungen. Außerdem gutes Fischen auf Makrelen und die erste Palometta ist auch schon gefangen worden von Josep. Vielleicht hören wir von Dieter ja noch was? 

Noch 2 Monate... |uhoh:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na petriheil. Hattest eine gute Zeit erwischt, wenn man gezielt merere fangen konnte. Wir freuern uns auf die Bilder.

Noch 2 Monate... |uhoh:


----------



## Krallblei (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

16 Tage:vik:


----------



## Snakesfreak (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri, mein Neid sei dir gewiss!


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hai Männers
Ich denke der Drops ist gelutscht.ich glaube nicht, dass ich noch von einem größeren Fang berichten kann.sind ohnehin nur noch zwei Tage, dann geht es für zwei Monate nach Hause. 
Die letzten Tage habe ich noch öfters livebait geschleppt.gestern auch intensiver und mit Risiko, also ohne Stahl speziell auf Palo.kein strike , auch nicht mehr von Bluefish.
Dario weißt du wo die Palo etwa gefangen wurde?
Ja ,viele Makrelen und andere kleine Fische sind da, kann ich bestätigen, manchen Tag könnte man leicht eine große Kühltasche voll machen wenn man wollte.
Ein paar leckere Meerbrassen  sind auch öfter dabei.












Darum setze ich Bluefish meistens zurück . So viel brauche ich nicht für Grill und Pfanne.

Was mir noch auffällt: an der Fluvia Mündung sehe ich nie raubende Wölfe.Das ist ja nur ein paar Kilometer von der Muga entfernt wo Strumbi Wölfe gefangen hat.Meinen Glückwunsch dazu.

Morgen und übermorgen werde ichs nochmal versuchen, dann packen, bääähhh.... |gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mmmh schöne Cantharas die du da gefangen hast, natürlich besser als Bluefish. Also ich hab heut wieder Fangmeldungen bekommen von Bluefish, Barracuda, Wolfsbarschen (wirklich viele da momentan!) und Makrelen. Makrelen da kannste dir momentan wohl die Truhe voll machen, die fangen da 90 Stück an einem Tag. Das muss man sich mal geben. 

ICh halte es ohnehin für Unklug mit Stahl zu agieren. Ich mach das ja immer so, dass der im Fisch drin ist. Fische ja mit totem Köfi. Aber lebend, dann circle hooks oder einfach so singles und fertig. Sollte doch klappen. 

Ich wär schon heiß. Scheint ein gutes Jahr zu werden!


----------



## Strumbi (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo

so nach 9 Stunden und 964 km später sind 
wir wieder in Good Od Germany angekommen.
Heute vor dem Packen konnte ich kurz noch 
1 Stunde fischen gehen. Konte nen 40 er und nen
30 er Wolf fangen.
Ach ja : gestern meinen 1. Wolf mitgenommen
und verspeist.   Ein Traum von Geschmack.
Alle anderen durften wieder schwimmen.
Viele Grüße   Strumbi  
Bilder folgen demnächst.
P.S. noch 364 Tage ????


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



			
				Strumbi;4679301
so nach 9 Stunden und 964 km später sind 
wir wieder in Good Od Germany angekommen.
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Na was ein Luxus. Nichtmal vierstellig! Welcome back.
> 
> Ja mein Wolf hat mir wohl auch ganz gut gemundet. Lass dir nicht zu lange Zeit mit den Bildern, wir sind alle heiß!


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola companeros.
Heute gabs zum Abschluss doch noch den erhofften Knaller, bzw Doppelknaller.Erwartet hatte ich das nicht mehr.
Aber der Reihe nach:
Heute stand noch einmal live trolling auf dem Programm.Also morgens bei schönstem Wetterchen erstmal Köderfische gefangen.
Damit gings dann los zum trolling.Zielfisch Palometta.wenn man nicht Dario heißt schwer zu fangen und recht selten, aber wenns dann doch klappt super.
Aber wie in den letzten Tagen schon kein Palo strike .Auch sonst an mehreren Stellen nada nix.
Dann bin ich noch die Felsküste bei Rosas langgetrollt und plötzlich springt die Schnur aus dem Clip einer der zwei Ruten.Hänger ? Oder doch Strike? Nach dem Anschlag kam aber Leben in die Sache.Fisch on.
Natürlich war ich wieder allein im Boot.Da braucht man eigentlich drei oder vier Hände.
In der einen Hand die Rute mit Fisch dran, mit der anderen den Rückwärtsgang rein um von den Felsen weg ins tiefe freie Wasser zu kommen.
Dann mit der freien Hand die zweite Rute reinkurbeln.
Just in dem Moment strike auf der zweiten Rute.Doublestrike Und ich allein. |uhoh: 
Also Anschlag setzen so gut es geht.Fisch hängt.Diese Rute in den Rutenhalter und bischen mehr Gas geben um schnell ins tiefe Freiwasser zu kommen.Äktschn pur. 
Erst dann konnte ich mich so richtig um die erste Rute kümmern.Fisch hing noch, saß kurz fest, wahrscheinlich an Felsen, kam aber wieder frei.Schwein gehabt.
Dann kam das Fischchen langsam hoch, ein schöner Dentex.
Nachdem der erste im Boot war konnte ich mich um Rute Nr zwei kümmern.
Fisch hing noch, was ein Dusel.
Am Ende waren es zwei tolle Dentex , 5,3  und 4,5kg , jeah Jubel :vik::vik:



















Mit den Fotos klappt es grad noch nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## Aal-bert (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dieter,

super Fische, Glückwunsch. #6

Wie sieht das dieses Jahr mit den Liegeplätzen aus, wieder ganz hinten ?
Gruß
Albert


----------



## Angeln Allround (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,
bin zurück aus Kroatien, Rovinj. Kam leider nicht so oft ans Wasser. Dennoch konnte ich ein paar schöne Meerbrassen fangen. Genauer mehrere Zweibindenbrassen von 15 cm und eine wirklich schöne Geißbrasse von 22 cm. Ebenfalls mehrere Goldstriemen von bis zu 30 cm. Darüber hinaus ist mir leider eine richtig tolle Dorade flöten gegangen. Dachte ich gehe erstmal auf kleine Meerbrassen um mich zu entschneidern mit einem kleineren Haken und mit einem nur 0,20 dicken Vorfach und schwupp war die Dorade nach einer Minute schönem Drill wieder weg. Schätze den Fisch auf gute 25 cm.
Danach hatte ich auf einen Karpfenhaken am 0,25  mm dicken Vorfach gewechselt. 
Was mir sehr aufgefallen ist, dass die Fische auf meine Tintenfischärmchen gar nicht gebissen haben. Alle Bisse ( viele habe ich leider verhauen) kamen auf Brot. Mittags lief null Komma nichts. Die Sonne ging immer um 21:15 unter und eine halbe Stunde davor bis zu dieser Zeit war die mit Abstand beste Zeit zum Angeln. Bisse alle zwei Minuten auf meine Pose waren da keine Seltenheit. Am Besten lief es circa 50 cm über dem Grund.
Ebenfalls ist Rovinj ein super Spot um Tintenfische zu angeln. Bei Dunkelheit am Steg konnte Kollegen viele dieser Tiere fangen. Wenn man durch den Hafen schlendert sieht man auch kapitale Fische. Meeräschen mit 70, 80 cm wie auch Goldstriemen und Doraden mit fast 40 cm konnte man dort oft beobachten. Wolfsbarsche konnte ich leider beim Tauchen und Spazieren gar nicht sehen.
Fazit: Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es in Kroatien am  Mittelmeer bessere Orte zum fischen. Jedoch fand ich an Rovinj gut, dass die kleinen Barsche und Brassen von 10cm fast ausblieben. Wenn ein Biss kam konnte man sich fastsicher sein, dass der Fisch 15cm + mindestens hatte . Nach oben hin fast keine Grenze
So ich hoffe ich konnte einen kleinen Einblick geben . Falls es weitere Fragen gibt kann man sich gerne bei mir melden.|wavey:


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri und vielen Dank für die Berichte an die beiden Fänger! 

Das verkürzt die Wartezeit und schafft Vorfreude.... noch 6x arbeiten


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch Dieter. 
Man und gleich solch doppel Knaller. Weißt du was du da fürn Schwein hattest. Freue mich mit dir. 
Vg Kay 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Euch beiden vielen Dank für die Berichte! 

@Dieter Glückwunsch zum ersten Dentex, dann gleich ein Doppelschlag. Loco! Dann noch zwei Brummer zum Einstieg, absoluter Hammer. Freue mich für dich und wünsche guten Appetit. Aber jetzt wirds echt Zeit, dass du Heim musst. Mir die Fische streitig machen #t#d

Kannst ja mal schreiben wo du die gezockt hast. Mir scheint als wärst du nicht allzu tief gewesen!


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal ne doofe Frage, brauche ich eig. Vom Boot eine andere Lizenz als von Ufer?


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nö also in Spanien nicht


----------



## Snakesfreak (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dario!


----------



## glavoc (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dieter zum Doppeltdentex! Und dann gleich solche Klopper - schee!! 
Glückwunsch!
Auch Angelallround ebenfalls ein herzliches Petri zu den Meeresbrassen!
Beim Uferdoradenangeln benutze ich mind. 0,45mm Mono mit entsprechendem FC Vorfach! Jedoch bei mir ist meist felsig...in flachen Buchten ohne Struktur kann man ggf. leichter fischen - jedoch macht sich mMn kein Unterschied bei den Fängen bemerkbar- daher fische ich ständig recht kräftig...
Lieber keine schöne Dorade verlieren 
allen lg


----------



## Strumbi (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo  ,

hier wie versprochen ein paar Bilder........
T-Dieter:  Das ist eine andere Nummer die beiden
Fische.  Heftiges Petri !!
Schöne neue Woche.
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## glavoc (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Dinger - dickes Petri!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@strubi

petriheil, Glückwunsch zu den Wölfen.


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Strumbi schrieb:


> Hallo  ,
> 
> hier wie versprochen ein paar Bilder........
> T-Dieter:  Das ist eine andere Nummer die beiden
> ...



Petri Strumbi!
Kannst du noch etwas zum Führungsstil der Gummiköder sagen? Würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich Softbaits eigentlich nur im Süßwasser auf Zander/Barsch verwende und den Wölfen bisher nur mit Hardbaits nachgestellt habe...


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

NA das sind mal ein paar richtig schöne Wölfe! Glückwunsch dazu, freut mich, dass du eine gute Phase erwischt hast. #6


----------



## Strumbi (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

also gefangen habe ich sie mit dem Easy Shiner 3"   
v. Keitech in christal shad.  Ich habe die Räuber
angeworfen, wo gerade geraubt wurde und habe
den Gufi einfach reingeleiert. Gejiggt hatte ich
auch ein paar wenige  gefangen. Gebissen hatten Sie
von 06:30 -  max. 08:30 Uhr  Danach hatten 
Sie keine Lust mehr oder waren vollgefressen. 
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## hans albers (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

petri und guten appetit...!!


----------



## Strumbi (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Danke     
hätte nicht gedacht dass so ein Wolfsbarsch 
so lecker schmeckt und so wenig Gräten hat.
1 musste leider sterben aber die anderen
durften weiterleben.  Meine Familie
isst kein Fisch, somit kann ich den Rest nicht 
verwerten. 
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## hans albers (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Meine Familie
> isst kein Fisch, somit kann ich den Rest nicht
> verwerten.



das ist schade, die wissen gar nicht , was ihnen entgeht.

vor allem bei nem wolfsbarsch..


----------



## NoMono (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus Zusammen...!!

Hat von euch schon jemand mal am Lagomandra Beach bzw. in der nähe von Neos Marmaras in Griechenland geangelt??

Ich bin dort ab Samstag für ne Woche und finde absolut keine Infos über die Ecke was das Angeln betrifft!!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch ein paar Infos geben wie es da mit Bluefish, Barrakuda, Amberjack, Bonito, Dentex...usw Aussieht!!

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer nützliche Infos hätte wo es in dieser Ecke was zu fangen gibt!!;-))

Gruß Christian


----------



## glavoc (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Christian,
Nun, habe für dich genau einen Tip:
https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@9&key=_ytsFe%7DapC
Ansonsten dir viel Erfolg und fette Fische! Vielleicht weiß ja wirklich jemand wo dort genau was geht...
lg

PS - hast du vor vom Ufer oder vom Boot aus zu angeln? Falls vom Ufer kannst du AJ und eventl. Bonito vermutl. abhaken..


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Christian, 

Der User Ulfisch ist regelmäßig im nächst nördlichen Golf (Kolpos Agious Orous) auf Ammouliani. Den könntest du anschreiben.

Deine Infos sind recht spärlich und dein angegebenes Zielspektrum dafür umfangreich 

Was hast Du an Tackle dabei? Wie Glavoc schon fragt, hast du ein Boot zur Verfügung? Ggf. auch ein Echolot?
Ansonsten kannst du vom Ufer aus mit leichten Grundmontagen sicherlich die eine oder andere Brassenart überlisten. 

Der Hafen von Neos Marmaras ist auch eine Option zum Spinnfischen und Posenfischen (mit Anfüttern).

In Nikiti gibt es eine Niederlassung von "Captain Hook" einem großen Griechischen Händler.
Dort kriegst du sicher Lebendköder etc. und den einen oder anderen Tipp.

Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vom ulfisch haben wir hier aber auch schon echt lange nichts mehr gelesen #c

Ich würde dir raten insbesondere wenn du vom Ufer fischst dir die Spots in Videos genau anzuschauen. Spots an sich wird dir eh niemand verraten, aber es ist hilfreich wenn man lernt ein Gewässer zu lesen. Das braucht Zeit, lässt sich nicht eben in einem Post beschreiben, aber hier im Thread ist reichlich Wissen darüber zu finden. 

Z.B. Bluefish Spots sind typischerweise Flussmündungen und Häfen. Immer auf Futterfisch achten, stets ein Auge über das Meer kreisen lassen und beobachten. 

Konkrete Fragen beantworten wir hier natürlich immer gerne. Als Gegenleistung reicht ein Fangbericht :m


----------



## NoMono (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten...!!

In erster Linie hab ich vor vom Ufer aus zu fischen...werde mich aber im Hafen von Neos Marmaras mal nach Einheimischen Anglern/Fischern mit Boot umsehen!!

Ich bin normalerweise im Urlaub immer in Tropischen Gewässern unterwegs (Palau, Thailand, Singapur, Bali,...)
Dementsprechend "Robust" fällt auch mein Reisetackle aus!!;-))

Werde aber auch ein paar kleinere Wobbler/Jigs mitnehmen!!;-))

Werde euch natürlich auf dem laufenden halten...!!

Achja...Schnorchelausrüstung ist für Aufklärungszwecke auch mit dabei!!


----------



## glavoc (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay, also Ufer. Damit kenn ich mich aus (leider^^). Top-Zielfische sind dann Bluefish, Wolfsbarsch, Dorade...an sehr steilen Spots die etwas exponiert liegen und wo Strömung vorhanden ist, könntest du es auch auf Dentex versuchen...Morgens wird wohl die beste Zeit dafür sein..
Doraden würde ich mit Purpurschnecken fangen - paßt auch mit deiner Schnorchelausrüstung gut. Für Wölfe viel Topwater und längliche, schmale Minnows mit twitch-Tauchschaufel...sowie BlackMinnows von Fiish. 
Was hat die Rute für eine WG-Klasse? Schaut nach MH aus(?).

Ulfisch hat übrigens mittlerweile dicke Wölfe auf die Schuppen gelegt und ist stolzer Vater geworden- an dieser Stelle schöne Grüße!
Hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4674715&postcount=447


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



NoMono schrieb:


> Ich bin normalerweise im Urlaub immer in Tropischen Gewässern unterwegs (Palau, Thailand, Singapur, Bali,...)


Da mach dich auf was gefasst. Mittelmeer ist da glaub ich ne ganz andere Nummer. 


Für Bluefish sind vor allem Popper gut. Aber auch Stickbaits sind erfolgversprechend. Für Bluefish dürfen die Köder gerne was größer sein. Ich nenne hier mal den Don Belone, den Jackfin Stylo als klassische Hornhechtimitate, die besonders gut für Bluefish gehen. 

Wow das sind tatsächlich zwei schöne Fänge! Schade, er hat immer super interessante Berichte geschrieben.


----------



## NoMono (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja...meine Giant Trevally erprobte PE6 Ausrüstung wird fürs Mittelmeer wohl etwas überdimesioniert sein!!|supergri

Hab jetzt aber keine Lust mir noch ne leichte Reisespinnrute zu kaufen!

Große Popper und Stickbaits hab ich zu hauf...werde mal ne Auswahl mitnehmen und noch ein paar kleinere Wobbler mit einpacken!!

Vielen Dank für die Infos....ich werde dann berichten was in der Ecke so abgeht (falls was abgeht!!)!!:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Definitiv überdimensioniert, aber kannst du trotzdem nehmen. Würd jetzt auch keine Riesenpopper für Bluefish nehmen, so wie für GTs. Mein Lieblingsmodell ist der Sakura Pulsion in 13cm. Also kein 150gr GT modell. |rolleyes Heißt aber nicht, dass das nicht funktionieren kann. 

Also es ist schwierig im Mittelmeer, vor allem in kurzer Zeit. Die Fische sind nicht jeden Tag aktiv und man muss das Revier ja erstmal kennenlernen. Das braucht Zeit.


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den letzten Absatz von Dario kann ich so unterschreiben!

 Lieder musste ich ja auch schon meine Erfahrungen damit machen...


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kommt auf die Hilfsmittel an, die man zur Verfügung hat:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sdUZqOoAq4
:m


----------



## Strumbi (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

......... kann ich nur unterstreichen.  Habe auch
5 Tage Lehrgeld zahlen müssen, bis ich dann richtig erfolgreich
war#c  Gut schwitz............ Gruß Strumbi
P.S.  in Empuriabrava wars heute nur 27 Grad..........


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Hilfsmittel an, die man zur Verfügung hat:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sdUZqOoAq4
> :m



|rolleyes Wie recht du hast 

Wir wären jetzt alle lieber in Spanien #q Aber du warst schon ziemlich erfolgreich, wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich auf Wolf geschneidert habe. Das ist schon nicht immer so!


----------



## Mett (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Hilfsmittel an, die man zur Verfügung hat:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sdUZqOoAq4
> :m



Das ist natürlich schon genial, aber ich denke auch mit solchen Hilfsmittel braucht man seine Zeit um die Gegend zu kennen.
So eine Drone ist ja auch nicht so easy zu fliegen, vor allem über offenem Gewässer.


----------



## Snakesfreak (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oft können auch die Einheimischen gute Tipps geben!

Selbst Markos Vidalis muss manchmal die Locals fragen um die Fische und Spots zu finden.

https://youtu.be/MI-M-u2GTlw


----------



## Mett (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Oft können auch die Einheimischen gute Tipps geben!
> 
> Selbst Markos Vidalis muss manchmal die Locals fragen um die Fische und Spots zu finden.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MI-M-u2GTlw




|muahah:|jump:


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo wir grad beim OT sind. Es gibt da auch diesen Typen, der beim Dronenangeln beim 7. Versuch seine Drohne versenkt :m#c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvz0oFuLtrA&t=2s


----------



## NoMono (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sooo...bin heile in Griechenland angekommen!!

Da ich jetzt die möglichkeit habe mit einem Boot raus zu fahren würde ich noch gerne wissen ob zum Bootsangeln in GR eine Lizenz erforderlich ist!!;-))

Meine erste Schnorchelexpedition war auch sehr erfreulich....massig kleinfische, Doraden, Hornhechte und Wolfsbarsche bis ca.60cm schwimmen hier zum teil mitten durch die Badegäste!!

Mal sehen ob ich die Tage morgens oder abends mal 1-2 Wölfe zum Anbiss überreden kann!!:m


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi NoMono, nein, es ist keine erforderlich. Petri Heil!


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

60er Wolfsbarsche sind schon sehr anständig! Gib dein bestes, wir wollen hier Fische sehen :m
Da ich momentan nicht mit echten Fischen dienen kann und ich euch nicht mit meinem gestrigen Mittagessen quälen möchte (Streifenbrasse in Salzkruste :l ) gibts hier mal ein paar frisch eingetrudelte Plastikfische. Spielzeug für den Sommer. 

Yozuri Hydro Popper 12cm, 43g , wire through und mit guten Haken ausgerüstet. 






Bin schon richtig heiß auf den Urlaub :vik:


----------



## Snakesfreak (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehen gut aus! 
Bin mal gespannt wie sich deine ganzen neuen Köder schlagen werden!

Noch gut 3h bis zur Abfahrt


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oha! Du hasts gut, also scheint das ja doch geklappt zu haben mit deinem Hund. Dann wünsche ich gute Reise, viel Erfolg und dicke Fische! Buena pesca!


----------



## glavoc (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja schön das es doch noch läuft bei dir Snakesfreak! Cool!!
Dario - die sind mir zu Hävy^^, schaun` aba geil aus. Yo Zuri ist gutes Zeug!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na auf Wolfbarsch wollte ich damit ja auch nicht gehen  Bei dir gibts ja glaub ich nicht die richtigen Fische dafür, oder? Bluefish, Palometta, Amberjack und Barracuda. Wollte auch gern mal einen Bonito erpoppern, mal gucken ob ich das schaffe. Hab da eine Stelle im Sinn.

Fische viel Yozuri bei dem Zeugs für Tintenfische. Aber ansonsten bisher eher nicht. Machen aber einen guten Eindruck und sind nicht so teuer.


----------



## glavoc (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jepp, vom Ufer brauch ich die nich...so 20g bis 36g sind so meine schwersten (als Uferangler) nur meine Jigs sind schwerer (die ich dort aber nur bis 30.- 40g verwende). Sollte ich mal an tiefere Spots kommen hab ich Gerät und KuKös bis knapp 100g unten gebunkert. Auch für den Fall das ich mal von einem Boot fischen sollte.
Aber meist hab ich knapp 10-20g KuKös an einer ML Rute für Wölfe etc.
Reicht fürs Uferspinnen dicke (wenn man jetzt nicht SJ vorhat bzw. keine geeigneten Spots zur Verfügung).
Demnäxt bin auch ich wieder unten . Mal schauen wie`s läuft und ob ich diesmal an andere Spots komme..
lg
PS - Yo Zuri hat ein gutes P/L Verhältnis (unten in den Läden wohlgemerkt!) und vor allem eine stabile Bauweise. Die Pin`s und Princess Modelle werden bei und auch gerne geschleppt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also 100gr ist schon ordentlich schweres Zeug, außer du meinst Jigs.

Wo bist du denn eigentlich immer genau? Würd mich mal interessieren das im Navionics anzusehen. Wann gehts wieder los? 

Also mal gucken ob sie jetzt auch Fisch bringen die Teilchen und wie sie laufen. Minnows schleppen mach ich nicht, hab ich zwar den ersten Dentex mit gefangen, aber richtige Köder funktionieren da doch besser. Oder man spinnt.


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch beiden!
Denke das die Gute Besserungswünsche geholfen haben 
Für morgen ist es windig angesagt, da werde ich den morgen auf jeden Fall nutzen!


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also 100gr ist schon ordentlich schweres Zeug, außer du meinst Jigs.
> 
> Ja Jigs sind gemeint! Slow und Speed usw. - aber auf keinen Fall jetzt Tuna oder gar GT-Popper etc. pp. ^^
> 
> ...



Eher nicht geeignet, da zu klein/leicht (allenfalls an der UL/LRF Kombo). Wenn, dann die Crystal 3D/Duel Silver Dog etc. Reihen..

Snakesfreak - Drück dir die Daumen!!#6
Allen anderen ebenso!!
Euch lg wünscht die Grundel
#h


----------



## Rheinangler (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe in der Suchfunktion nicht viel gefunden - daher hier eine kurze Frage. Ich fahre in 3 Wochen nach Italien in Urlaub. Es geht an die langen Sandstrände bei Jesolo. Ich weiß, das ist die Adria - aber vermutlich doch sehr ähnlich dem Mittelmeer. 
Macht es Sinn, dort jetzt im Sommer ernsthaft auf Meeresräuber wie dem Wolfsbarsch zu fischen? Das Wasser dürfte dort relativ flach abfallen, der Strand ist von vielen Wellenbrechern unterbrochen - eigentlich müsste dort was gehen. Wobei ich schon häufiger gehört habe, dass an den Stränden im Hochsommer eher tote Hose ist. Ein paar Posts vorher habe ich aber von Wolfsbarschen und anderen Räubern zwischen den Badegästen in Griechenland gelesen. Das wiederum gibt mir dann doch zu denken.

Falls jemand eine Einschätzung abgeben kann, bitte her damit.

Danke und viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Es geht an die langen Sandstrände bei Jesolo.
> 
> Freunde von mir sind sehr oft genau dort im Urlaub!
> 
> ...



Nimm dir Brandungs- oder Karpfen- oder ähnliche Kombos mit und kaufe dir dort vor Ort Koreano- oder Bibiwürmer. Damit wirst du auf Doraden angeln können. Sardinen kannst du auch verwenden, jedoch dann mit Baitelastic fixieren.

Du darfst es auch mit der Spinnrute probieren. Nimm Topwaterköder (Sticks und Popper), lange, weitfliegende Minnowwobbler sowie leichte Jigköpfe mit Gummifischen mit.
Nur weil meine Kumpels dort nix fangen heißt es nicht, dass da nix ist...jedoch haben sie auch keine Aktivitäten festgestellt!
lg
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gründelchen, ich versteh schon. Du hast Angst vor meinen Woba-Fangkünsten #6 

Ok Jigs ist ne andere Nummer. Sticks wär schon heftig gewesen, geht natürlich auch. Aber das ist schon ziemlich groß dann. Jigs hab ich auch bis 300 g glaub ich. 

Meinte ja auch nicht, dass ich mit den Pins und Princess spinnen will, sondern, dass ich wenn ich mit Kukö angel dann auch aktiv und nicht geschleppt. Ansonsten ist Lebendköder oder auch toter Fisch einfach besser als Plaste. 


Schön, anscheinend gibts bald wieder Berichte!


----------



## Rheinangler (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Nimm dir Brandungs- oder Karpfen- oder ähnliche Kombos mit und kaufe dir dort vor Ort Koreano- oder Bibiwürmer. Damit wirst du auf Doraden angeln können. Sardinen kannst du auch verwenden, jedoch dann mit Baitelastic fixieren.
> 
> Du darfst es auch mit der Spinnrute probieren. Nimm Topwaterköder (Sticks und Popper), lange, weitfliegende Minnowwobbler sowie leichte Jigköpfe mit Gummifischen mit.
> Nur weil meine Kumpels dort nix fangen heißt es nicht, dass da nix ist...jedoch haben sie auch keine Aktivitäten festgestellt!
> ...



Besten Dank für die Einschätzung. 

Versuchen werde ich es auf jeden Fall und - wenn ich denn den Hintern hoch bekomme - auch mal Morgengrauen. 

Wenn was gehen soll, dann sicher am besten in den Dämmerungszeiten. 

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich überhaupt zu unchristlichen Zeiten vom Campingplatz runter ans Meer komme. Angeblich wird dort ein Tor abgeschlossen. Schaun mer mal. 

Ein vernünftiges Luftkayak wird noch besorgt. Ggfls. kann ich dann auch mal etwas Schleppfischen mit den DTD´s und anderen Wobblern. Falls sich irgendetwas nennenswertes ergibt, werde ich hier im Trööt berichten - ist ja schließlich Mittelmeer 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## fishgodeep (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo miteinander. Mein Name ist Jan, ich bin 39 Jahre und neu hier im Forum. Zur Zeit wohne ich noch in Berlin, ab September darf ich aber Nizza, also die Cote d'Azur mein zuhause nennen. Das letzte mal dass ich im Mittelmeer geangelt habe dürfte so ca. 30 Jahre zurückliegen. Damals war ich sehr erfolgreich mit der Stippe auf Meeräschen, das war es dann aber auch schon. Da ich seit geschätzten 10 Jahren extrem süchtiger Raubfischangler bin und das Meeresangeln komplettes Neuland für mich ist, habe ich mich nun bemüht so viele Informationen wie nur möglich aus dem Internet zu bekommen. Und so bin ich auf euren Tread gestoßen. 

Wie schon erwähnt wohne ich ab September an der Cote d'Azur. Genauer gesagt heißt der Ort Villefranche Sur Mer, gerade mal 10 Minuten von Nizza entfernt. Ich weiß aus diversen Recherchen dass die Ecke sehr Fischreich ist und auf kurzer Distanz enorme tiefen von bis zu 300+++ Metern erreicht werden. Leider muss ich mich die ersten Monate noch auf das ufernahe Angeln beschränken da ich erstens keinen Bootsführerschein habe und ich mich zweitens auch erstmal um ein taugliches Boot kümmern muss. Ich hatte erst überlegt meinen 4,75m Kahn mitzunehmen aber da in Frankreich schon ab 5 PS eine Führerscheinpflicht besteht, werde ich nach erfolgreich absolvierter Prüfung bestimmt nicht mit 10PS übers Wasser tuckern. Da soll dann doch was anständiges her. Ich bin aber optimistisch dass ich auch vom Ufer den einen oder anderen Predator überlisten kann.

Ich habe hier gestern mal von Seite 1 bis 100irgendwas durchgelesen, habe aber ehrlich gesagt nicht die Kraft 400+++ weitere posts zu lesen. Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt mir das nicht übel dass ich hier ein bisschen abkürze. Aber ein bisschen konnte ich natürlich trotzdem lernen ))

Wie dem auch sei, in erster line bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe bezüglich Equipment denn irgendwie höre ich immer wieder unterschiedliches.  

Für das Angeln vom Ufer habe ich mir nun diese Rute ausgeguckt, weiß aber nicht ob dass vom Wurfgewicht das richtige ist. 

https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-moonshot-s906m--ao2706 (8-42g, 290)

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den Stock?! Ich möchte übrigens erstmal ausschließlich mit Kunstködern angeln, sprich Wobbler und Jigs. Als Rolle werde ich mir wohl eine 5000er Twin Power SW zulegen. 

Was meint Ihr? Passt das?

Ich habe zwar auch noch eine Shimano Aspire, 270, WG 50 -100g aber die ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu schwer auf Dauer. Ich glaube die wird einfach verkauft und der Gewinn dann reinvestiert. 

Also, ich freue mich auf eure Antworten. Bis dahin - always tight lines!!!


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Jan, 

Also zur Rute kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich sie nicht kenne. Alternativ könnte auch günstigere Rute von A-tec gut funktionieren. Ein Kumpel hat eine und das sind absolute Topruten für kleines Geld. Klar, ist ja auch der Blankhersteller von Tailwalk. Durfte  auch schon mehrere auf messen befummeln.  

Ich wollte mich damals auch erst für eine 5000er entscheiden, wurde mir glücklicherweise abgeraten. Ich bin mit einer 4000 hier am MM sehr glücklich geworden.


----------



## fishgodeep (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> Also zur Rute kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich sie nicht kenne. Alternativ könnte auch günstigere Rute von A-tec gut funktionieren. Ein Kumpel hat eine und das sind absolute Topruten für kleines Geld. Klar, ist ja auch der Blankhersteller von Tailwalk. Durfte  auch schon mehrere auf messen befummeln.
> 
> Ich wollte mich damals auch erst für eine 5000er entscheiden, wurde mir glücklicherweise abgeraten. Ich bin mit einer 4000 hier am MM sehr glücklich geworden.



Das ging ja schnell. Danke!!! 

Ja ich weiß, günstig sind die Ruten nicht aber ich mag die Shimano Serie eigentlich ganz gerne. Fische auch hier im Süsswasser mit Expride und co. Aber die A-Tec Ruten sehen wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Danke für den Tipp. Mal gucken ob ich sie hier in der Gegend irgendwo in natura begutachten kann. Welche Rute fischt dein Kumpel? 

Bezüglich der Rolle. Ich dachte an eine 5000er weil ich ab nächstem Jahr nur noch vom Boot angeln werde und dann mit Sicherheit auch viel in der Tiefe fische. Ist die 5000er denn zu schwer?


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erstmal willkommen an board!

Also das sind ja mal grandiose Aussichten! Dann stehen uns demnächst übers ganze Jahr hinweg Live Berichte bevor :l Klasse, da hilft man gerne, damit du auch was fängst  

Also wie du dann ja mittlerweile gelesen haben wirst, fische ich in Nordspanien, bin also vmtl von allen hier noch am nächsten an dir dran  Mein Revier scheint ähnlich, auch ich hab ziemlich steile Ufer, aber auch kilometerlangen Sandstrand. 

Ich habe sowohl eine 4000er wie auch 5000er Shimansky im Einsatz und der Unterschied ist nicht so groß. Denke zum Jiggen usw machst du mit der 5000er auch nix falsch. Geht eben ein bisschen mehr Schnur drauf. Zumindest bei den Biomaster sind die vom Body identisch. 

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, was du dann eigentlich genau machen willst. Zum Jiggen kann ich dir denke ich recht viel sagen. Ich weiß nicht wie genau du dir das vorstellst. Also wenn ihr recht steile Ufer habt, dann macht mMn jetzt nicht so viel Sinn vom Boot aus zu spinnen, außer es ist Action an der Oberfläche. 

Ich fische eine Sakura Mitsio Stick 25 lbs und der Stock ist genial, hat ne Mordspower, Jigs mit 60g lassen sich super werfen und ist trotzdem leicht und liegt gut in der Hand. Zum Jiggen und etwas schwereren Spinnen kann ich die unbedingt empfehlen! Für leichteres Spinnen auf Wölfe ist sie zu schwer.


----------



## fishgodeep (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Scorp. Nett dich kennen zu lernen! Ehrlich gesagt kannte ich schon alle deine Videos bevor ich überhaupt diesen Tread entdeckt habe . Ich schrieb ja schon, ich versuche so viele Informationen wie nur möglich zu bekommen, hehehe

Also mit dem Jiggen vom Boot habe ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt. Ich denke aber mal dass es wie folgt abläuft: Vom driftenden Boot auswerfen, Jig bis auf den Grund absinken lassen, ein paar mal Anjiggen und dann wieder ablassen. Das ganze dann so lange wiederholen bis der Jig unter mir ist und dann geht es von neuem los. Passt das? Und ja, ich würde wohl weniger Spinnfischen, ausser es gibt Oberflächen Aktivität... Dann kommen die Popper :vik: Deine Rute schaue ich mir auf jeden Fall an. Danke für den Tipp!!!

Aber mit diesem Thema bzw. Equipment werde ich mich erst ein wenig später auseinander setzten. Erst muss der Bootsführerschein und ein passendes Gefährt her. Das hatte ich für nächstes Jahr eingeplant. 

Und für das Angeln vom Ufer habe ich mich glaube ich soeben entschieden. Eine Shimano Dialuna (290, 8 - 42g) wird es werden. Das ist wirklich ein Brett und die wollte ich mir sowieso immer mal als Zander Jigge zulegen. Bezüglich der Rolle habe ich mich aber noch nicht entschieden. Ich guck mal wie die balance ausfällt bei der 4000er und 5000er. Wahrscheinlich läuft es dann eh darauf hinaus dass ich für die jeweilige Situation eine fertige combo parat habe. Ich kenn mich doch :q

Was erwartet mich denn so am Ufer? Ich denke mal dass sich an der Cote d'Azur das gleiche fangen lässt wie bei dir??? Ich rechne mal mit Bonitos und Barracuda...


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also vom Ufer Wolfsbarsch, Barracuda ggf. Dentex, Bluefish, Palometta. Die ersten beiden sind aber denke ich da die Hauptfische. Da sollte die Rute auch ganz gut für passen. Zu Wolfsbarschen und Barracudas fragst du am besten mal die anderen hier. Z.b. glavoc unseren Kroatischen Wolfsbarschpapst oder die Mallorcafraktion. Ich hab noch garkeinen Cuda ersponnen und nen Wolf auch erst letztens meinen ersten gefangen |rolleyes Barracudas fang ich schleppend vom Boot. Das ist recht easy. 

Das mit dem Jiggen ist natürlich um einiges komplexer aber man kann es so umschreiben  Es gibt viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Die Zielfische sind da denke ich Barracuda, Dentex, Bonito, Amberjack und evtl Zackenbarsch. Dazu können wir ja dann kommen wenn du bzgl Boot weiter bist. 

Achso fürs Uferfischen fische ich eine 10400er RedArc. Günstig und effektiv :m Die langt allemal. Für die Uferfische braucht man mMn nicht so große Rollen, da man recht feine Schnüre fischt.


----------



## fishgodeep (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay. Also mit Wolfsbarsch habe ich jetzt am wenigsten gerechnet. Umso besser #6. 

Aber mir ist schon klar dass das Fischen im Mittelmeer kein Zuckerschlecken wird und man auch hier um jeden Fisch kämpfen muss. Nach 30 jähriger Angelerfahrung hat sich bei mir aber eine ordentlich dicke Haut gebildet. Das ziehe ich durch bis zum umfallen. Nur so wird man am Ende auch belohnt 

Ja ja, meine naive Art mich auszudrücken, hehe. Dass es beim Jiggen viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten und Variationen gibt war mir bewusst. Aber wie schon gesagt, das hat alles noch ein bisschen Zeit. Dennoch freue ich mich jetzt schon über jeden Tipp der mich meinem Ziel etwas näher bringt.

Die Redarc Rollen kenne ich tatsächlich und ich besitze sogar die kleinere Version. Die liegt jedoch feinsäuberlich in meinem Schrank bis mein Sohn mal in dem alter ist das Spinnfischen anzufangen. Mir sind die Dinger zu schwer und auch nicht robust genug. Da investiere ich lieber in etwas langlebiges. Aber bei Stella und co bin selbst ich noch nicht angekommen |rolleyes

Was meinst du denn mit "recht feine Schnüre"? 

Da spreche ich dann vielleicht gleich mal die Runde an #h

Was fischt ihr denn so für Schnüre vom Ufer? Welches Durchmesser bzw. welche Tragkraft hat sich bewehrt und habt Ihr favoriten? Selbiges würde mich beim Fluo interessieren ?

Freue mich auf euro Antworten |bla:


----------



## fishgodeep (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach was freue ich mich wenn ich sehe was sich so vor meiner zukünftigen Haustür abspielt :k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4uiobcLa9o


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



fishgodeep schrieb:


> Okay. Also mit Wolfsbarsch habe ich jetzt am wenigsten gerechnet. Umso besser #6.
> 
> Aber mir ist schon klar dass das fischen im Mittelmeer kein Zuckerschlecken wird und man auch hier um jeden Fisch kämpfen muss. Nach 30 jähriger Angelerfahrung hat sich bei mir aber eine ordentlich dicke Haut gebildet. Das ziehe ich durch bis zum umfallen. Nur so wird man am ende auch belohnt



Das ist schonmal ziemlich gut. Wenn ich bedenke wie lange ich für den ersten Wolf gebraucht habe.... 

Ist auch klar, dass dir das mit dem Jiggen bewusst war 

Also ich hatte jetzt zuletzt die RedArc benutzt weil ich mir da zum Sargo Angeln eine schöne 0,08 Braid drauf gemacht hatte und ich damit lieber auf Wolf fische, als mit der dickeren auf den Biomasters. Die hat zwar nicht die höchste Übersetzung und ist auch nicht das beste, aber es sind Rollen mit einem Super P/L und echt robust. Also Salz und so macht denen garnichts. Hat auch schon Dentex mit 4kg und Bonito gefangen, also nicht komplett schlecht. Nur so ein Thunfisch aus deinem Video hat mich mal gespult :q

Fluo je nach Fisch unterschiedlich. Hab am häufigsten 0,43 im Einsatz (Seaguar) und zum Wölfeln hatte ich jetzt 0,30 (Varivas). 

Thunfischangeln ist zwar verboten, aber wenn du dazu was wissen willst


----------



## fishgodeep (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wollte die Redarc nicht schlecht machen, denn sie ist definitiv eine gute und preisgünstige Rolle. Im laufe der Jahre habe ich jedoch gemerkt dass es durchaus Sinn macht etwas mehr in sein Equipment zu investieren. Zumindest wenn man so viel angelt wie ich :q. Und da ich ja ganz bald nur 5 Minuten Fussmarsch bis zum Wasser habe wird das mit Sicherheit nicht weniger, hahah

Wow, 0,8 ist schon eine Hausnummer. Hält die denn Bonito und co stand? Ich denke mal ich werde da ein bisschen höher ansetzen. Ich habe hier noch eine Spule 0,20ger Sunline liegen. Die hat 10 Kg Tragkraft. Wolfsbarsche sind ja nicht die größten Kampfmaschinen aber was ich so an Bonito Videos gesehen habe... |rolleyes. 

Ich hatte zwar bei meiner Vorstellung geschrieben dass ich das letze Mal vor 30 Jahren im Mittelmeer geangelt habe, aber nicht erwähnt dass ich vor 3 Jahren das Vergnügen hatte ein paar Dicentrarchus labrax in Portugal zu ärgern. Das war wirklich irre. Ein bekannter von mir hat dort ein Boot und er kennt seine Ecke wie seine Westentasche. Der hat halt auch das Glück jeden Tag aufs Wasser zu kommen. Ergebnis waren mehrere Fische zwischen 4 und 8 Kg. Aber diese größen erwischt man dann wahrscheinlich eher im kühleren Atlantic :g

Ich denke das wird dann meine neue Partnerin fürs Uferangeln werden :l http://www.shimanofish.com.au/products/fishing-reels/spinning/twinpower-xd.html (Die 4000er Ausführung)


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist auf jeden Fall so. Der Lauf von den besseren Rollen ist schon ein ganzes Stück besser. Ich fische ja wie gesagt auch sonst die Biomasters, hab auch Saltigas im Arsenal, aber wenn man hier immer Saltigas empfiehlt, das kommt ja nicht so gut. Wenn ich mir noch eine Rolle kaufe zum Spinnen/Jiggen, dann wirds ne Saltiga. 

Die 0,08er Fische ich wie gesagt auf Wolfsbarsch und Sargo. Habe sie für letzteres gekauft, wo ich mit kleinen Gummifischen um 5-10gr Jigköpfe Fische. Für Bonito und alles andere bisher 0,15er Fireline (glaub ich, nicht sicher) Da hab ich irgendwann mal eine große Spule von gekauft. Die gefällt mir aber mittlerweile nicht mehr so, wollte etwas ein bisschen dickeres und qualitativ hochwertigeres (wegen Knotenfestigkeit v.a.) und da habe ich mir jetzt frisch eine 8x geflochtene YGK gekauft. Die macht einen super Eindruck und über YGK hab ich bisher nur gutes gehört. Aber da ist es wie mit Autos, jeder hat seine favorisierten Marken und das ist auch ok so. Mit der Daiwa J-Braid habe ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Fireline war auch solide, aber es geht besser. Und an der Schnur sparen macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, wenn ich bedenke wie mühsam man sich jeden Fisch erarbeiten muss. 

Die 0,08er würde durchaus für einen Bonito reichen, denn da kannst du ja mit der Bremse runtergehen. Ich bin da aber nicht drauf eingegangen, weil Bonitos von Land einfach nicht wirklich wahrscheinlich sind. (Ausnahme bestimmte Spots!) 

Und wenn du auf Wolf gehst, dann wirst du kleine Köder werfen müssen, auch gegen den Wind. Und je dünner die Schnur, desto besser. Das ist einfach so. Die Wurfweite ist im Mittelmeer recht wichtig mMn. 

Die 0,20er Sunline wird passen, vom Boot. Da hast du mit nichts Probleme (außer AJ :q ) , aber von Land denke ich, ist das zu dick. 

Es gibt einfach nicht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Ideal ist immer, für jede Geschichte was eigenes zu haben. Aber erstmal das Revier antesten, evtl vorhandenes Gerät verwenden und dann kennenlernen, was genau die Bedürfnisse sind. 

Denke mit der Twinpower biist du super ausgestattet #6

4-8kg Wölfe, von dem Gedanken kannst du dich auch verabschieden. Es gibt sie, aber sie sind verdammt nochmal saumäßig selten. Ich kenne Leute, die schon solche gefangen haben, aber das ist selten. 4-5-6kg ist schon noch drin und es gibt auch die Ausnahmefische darüber. Aaron hat letztens so einen gefangen, richtiger Karpfen. Da muss man sich aber bewusst sein, dass das ein langsam wachsender Fisch ist, der unter großem Befischungsdruck steht.


----------



## Snakesfreak (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe auch mal wieder was schönes für euch bekommen... man sollte vorsichtig sein, welchem Fisch man die Finger ins Maul steckt!:m


----------



## fishgodeep (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

UIUIUI. Ich bin ja schon so einiges gewohnt vom Hechteln, aber das ist schon derbe #r


----------



## glavoc (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Gründelchen, ich versteh schon. Du hast Angst vor meinen Woba-Fangkünsten #6
> 
> 
> Ne ne Dario aber lieber etwas Ruhe und ich muß mir nix anhören von den Einheimischen - so ala: und jetzt lädt er noch die ganze Welt hier her. .. hoffe du kannst es verstehen.  Die leben ständig dort. ..zudem gibts weit bessere Spots in Kroatien. .
> ...



Heute zum ersten Mal am Meer und beim Baden bissl die Spinnrute schwingen müssen  - gab 3 kl. Wölfe bis die liebste leider heim wollte. .. 

Schreibe hier von einem Smartphon aus und bin leicht überfordert^^ Das Phone ist smart nur ich bin es nicht  Ab morgen erbete ich mir von meiner liebsten technischen Support. ..
Auf jeden Fall gibbet quasi tägliche / viel öfter kurze "News" wies gerade läuft; )
Allen lg


----------



## Krallblei (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu.

Bin dann mal weg#::vik::k


----------



## Snakesfreak (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh man... und ich war noch nicht einmal fischen!

Hoffe das ich jetzt in der letzten Woche mehr Glück und Zeit habe! 

Heute wollte ich mal ein paar stellen abschnorcheln und nehme mal zur Sicherheit meine Handangel mit!


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist zwar ne komische Dorade, aber ich habe unsere schon öfter beim mühelosen Muschelknacken gesehen, ich halt meine Finger da ganz sicher nicht ins Maul! 

Ich glaube zwar kaum, dass du dir Sorgen machen müsstest deine Insel würde von Angelverrückten Deutschen geflutet, aber ist schon ok. War nur interessehalber, hätte mir das dann mal bei Navionics angeschaut. 

Benny dir viel Spaß in der Wüste!


Man snakesfreak du bist doch schon ne Woche da?! JEtzt streng dich mal an! Wir wollen berichte sehen :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso und Glückwunsch zu den Labrax!


----------



## glavoc (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#Sodele, 
heute Mittag fiel eine Brandbrasse im Fährhafen. Meine erste abenlliche Spinntour brachte 4 weitere kleinere Wölfe sowie eine weitere Brandbrasse,  die sich jedoch leider vorzeitig reallesed hat. Na ja, sind ja kulinarisch jetzt auch keine Offenbarung^^... Hoffe ich erwische auch rin paar bessere die Tage. ..wenigstens der übernächste sollte größer sein,  so als Jubiläumszahl

Allen viel Erfolg und Petri!
Lg 
Glavoc
Ps da hab ich heute auch einen gefangen jedoch wieder reallesed.  Schön, dass es hier keinen stört^^ 
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Von den Brandbrassen da gibts bei uns auch richtige Klopper. Sind ganz lustige Fischchen. Aber kulinarisch, da geb ich dir recht, nicht unbedingt das allerbeste. Aber auch nicht schlecht, also es gibt schon schlimmeres. 

Welches Jubiläum ist es denn? Ich zähl die nicht  

Schieß mal ein paar Fotos!

Unser Thread hat übrigens heute Geburtstag|stolz:


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Scorp!
Alles Gute dem Thread zum B-Day! ! Wohl einer der besten und beliebtesten hier im Board! ! Hast du gut gemacht! !
Klar zähle ich im Kopf mit^^...Hehe. 
Heute Mittag werden wir wohl grillen- werde dann mal wieder meine Mutter belustigen, wenn ich den Rost knipse
Das Problem mit den Brandbrassen sind ihre kleinen Mäuler - für ihre Grõße machen die ja gut Rabatz.
Lg allen & viel Spaß + Erfolg! !!


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du kannst die ja auch direkt nach dem Fang fotofieren, dann sehen sie eh noch schöner aus #6 Oder nach dem Grillen :vik:

Ich führe sogar auch ein Fangbuch, aber Obladas zähl ich nicht :m


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich führe sogar auch ein Fangbuch, aber Obladas zähl ich nicht :m



Obladas zähle ich auch nicht,  Hehe 
Lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich hab meine Obladas gezählt, bin jetzt bei 0.00#c


----------



## Mett (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zu den Fischen !!

Am WE habe ich auch noch gute Nachrichten erhalten, nach meiner Woche Kreta gibts eine kurze ERholungspause und dann nochmal für 5 Tage nach Mallorca.
Bald ist es soweit ... 
Muss mich gerade ein wenig zusammen reißen um nicht in den Köderkaufwahn zu verfallen #q

|birthday:  THREAD |birthday:


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Obladas zähle ich auch nicht,  Hehe
> Lg



Achso, ich hatte das so verstanden ...

Geil, freut mich für dich. Und dann gibts noch mehr Berichte, da ist ERfolg ja doch wahrscheinlicher für dich! #6


----------



## Mett (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das hoffe ich zumindest, bekanntes Revier lässt sich einfach besser in kurzer Zeit befischen.

Im August kann man leider nicht das erwarten was man im Frühjahr fängt.
Trotzdem freue ich mich schon sehr darauf :k


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei uns sind Dentex und Cudas im Sommer küstennah zu erwischen. #6


----------



## Snakesfreak (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Konnte heute morgen auch einen kleinen Cuda fangen und habe drei gute Wölfe verjagt auf dem Weg nach Hause! 
Werde morgen die Stelle mal ausgiebiger abfischen, habe mir heute "Boccerones" gekauft und einen Kinderkescher, da alles voll mit Krabben und Garnelen war. 
Meint ihr das ich damit auch einen Wolf fangen kann? Wie sollte ich einen der drei Köder anbieten?

Hier mal ein Bild meiner heutigen Fangausbeute


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zum Cuda Snakesfreak! 
Wolf mit Naturköder mMn am besten lebend. Wenn ich jetzt wüsste welche genau du meinst könnte ich auch was zur Anköderung sagen.  
Hatte Dario Fotos vom Grill versprochen,  nur leider gabs Goldstriemenbrassen und Makrele n von lokalen Fischern.
Daher 2 Bilder vom heutigen abendlichem Spinnrutenspaziergang.
Der Wolf hatte knapp die 40 cm die andere Spezies ca. 36 cm.
Lief recht zäh heute wegen nervigem Wind. ..dachte kurz ich würde schneidern...

Dürft gerne raten, wslche Art neben dem Wolf zu sehen ist 
Hab extra ein Detail fotografiert. 
Lg und allen insbesondere Snakesfreak viel Erfolg! !


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Konnte heute morgen auch einen kleinen Cuda fangen und habe drei gute Wölfe verjagt auf dem Weg nach Hause!
> Werde morgen die Stelle mal ausgiebiger abfischen, habe mir heute "Boccerones" gekauft und einen Kinderkescher, da alles voll mit Krabben und Garnelen war.
> Meint ihr das ich damit auch einen Wolf fangen kann? Wie sollte ich einen der drei Köder anbieten?
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild meiner heutigen Fangausbeute



Jaaa sehr gut! hehe|rolleyes

Also das wird schon gehen. Bei Krebs weiß ich nicht so, das ist eher ein Doradenköder. Aber Garnele weiß ich auf jeden Fall, dass es klappt weil ein Kumpel das schon so gemacht hat und toter Köfi ist ja auch eine bewährte Methode. Also viel Erfolg und Glückwunsch noch zum Cuda!


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs! 

Werde morgen mal etwas testen... 

Petri auch an die Grundel! 
Ich denke das andere ist eine Bastardmakrele?


----------



## hans albers (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin

krabben sollte auch funzen
bei wölfen (allerdings funzen da wohl gerade gehäutete am besten)

köder präsentation 
würde ich einmal die spinne mit spiro und langem vorfach
und/oder einmal eine grundrute mit laufbleimontage nehmen.

boccerones (übrigens auch sehr lecker als vorspeise /tapas)
kannste ja mit dem elastic gummi befestigen.


----------



## Mett (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei uns sind Dentex und Cudas im Sommer küstennah zu erwischen. #6



Cudas gehen zu fas tjeder Jahreszeit, auf Dentex hatte ich ja im Frühjahr zum ersten mal erfolgreich geangelt.

Mal sehen was geht |rolleyes

@Snakesfreak
Petri zum Cuda !


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo da gibts ja auch reichlich von. Als Bootsangler ist man ja aber nicht immer so darauf angewiesen, dass die Fische küstennah stehen  

Der Temperaturunterschied vom Cap de Creus zu den Balearen ist schon nochmal ordentlich. Sind eine der kältesten Regionen. Gibt nicht immer Llampugas, Little Thunnys kaum und Albacore garnicht. Aber das ist ja auch ne andere Geschichte. Du wirst in deinem bekannten Revier schon was auf die Schuppen legen, wenn das Wetter es zulässt.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch den Fängern.
Mal wieder was zu lesen und zu sehen.

Drücke die Daumen für weitere Fänge.
VG Kay


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hoffe ich kann gleich was auf die Schuppen legen! Eben noch Kaffee und dann los!


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg Snakesfreak!
 Um die Zeit deines Postings wären meine Montagen vermutlich meist  schon drin ...ist aber auch stark abhängig von was du vor hast. ..

Lg

Gehe ich, leider zu selten,  mit Profis los,  klingelt der Wecker manchmal schon um zwei...
Auf Dorade mit Handleine bin ich meist um halb fünf los.


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ggf schaffe ich es ja morgen auch mal noch früher los zu kommen! Kann mich aber i-wie nicht aufraffen Abends mit den Brandungsruten los zu gehen, ist alleine halt nicht so prickelnd.
Allerdings kommen die Einheimischen morgens erst, wenn ich wieder einpacke...#c

Aber für einen erneuten Cuda hat es heute morgen gereicht...  dabei dachte ich endlich den ersehnten Wolf zu fangen, da er ganz anders als die letzten beiden gekämpft hat. 
War aber auch sehr wenig Aktion am Wasser, vllt. 4-5x was am rauben, das war's. 

Denke so 65-70cm hat der wohl.


----------



## pulpot (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg Snakesfreak!
> Um die Zeit deines Postings wären meine Montagen vermutlich meist  schon drin ...ist aber auch stark abhängig von was du vor hast. ..
> 
> Lg
> ...



Du bist ja auch viel weiter östlich unterwegs, Spanien ist eigentlich 1 Zeitzone weiter. Ich war auch im Juni da (Bericht mit Bildern kommt noch -  den ersten Versuch hat mein Browser gefressen) und da war es um 5.00 Uhr noch komplett dunkel.


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alles ruht,
nur einer lacht,
Tobi hat nen Fisch
nach Haus gebracht!:vik:


----------



## hans albers (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

geht doch...


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nice!!! Schöner Cuda, da hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf. Auch wenn die am Trollingzeug echt müde Kämpfer sind :q Hab mal einen geschlenzt von 3kg, das war mal ein Kampf :q

Lass ihn dir schmecken.

@pulpot boah das hasse ich wie die Pest. Hab mir aber auch angewöhnt mittlerweile immer vorm Posten alles zu sichern. Hoffe du kannst dich trotzdem nochmal motivieren, wir sind gespannt. 

Über Zeiten brauchen wir ja jetzt nicht mehr diskutieren. Wer fängt hat recht ! #c

Man mir fehlt hier echt ein Meer zum drin Angeln. #q#q#q


----------



## Mett (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Konnte heute morgen auch einen kleinen Cuda fangen und habe drei gute Wölfe verjagt auf dem Weg nach Hause!
> Werde morgen die Stelle mal ausgiebiger abfischen, habe mir heute "Boccerones" gekauft und einen Kinderkescher, da alles voll mit Krabben und Garnelen war.
> Meint ihr das ich damit auch einen Wolf fangen kann? Wie sollte ich einen der drei Köder anbieten?
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild meiner heutigen Fangausbeute



Mercadona ? |kopfkrat

und Garaturliere zum Cuda 
In Steaks geschnitten und einen Tag ind Knoblauch und Olivenöl einlegen,
dann ab auf den Grill !!
**sabber**


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja war Mercadona 

Danke für den Tipp!

Der nächste wird so gemacht, allerdings in der Pfanne... der liegt schon filetiert bereit


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Tobi!! ! Lass in dir schmecken,  den hast du dir verdient!  Passt auch mit der Uhrzeit fürs spinnen.  
Gestern war mein Angel-Offday.  Es galt verzinkten  Stahl zum fürs streichen vorzubereiten...
Aber heute bin ich am späten Nachmittag dann los 
Lief sehr gut und ich bin zufrieden und im reinen mit mir und der Welt  
Was soll ich sagen - läuft^^
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri, das ist mal ne schöne Strecke! 

Bis jetzt habe ich die Wölfe nur beim Schnorcheln, im Hafen oder beim verscheuchen gesehen...

Hoffe das es i-wann noch mal klappt! Aber zumindest weiß ich dass die da sind 

Ja die Cudas mögen mich wohl, aber ich sie auch (z.B. gebraten)  

Ggf schaffe ich es ja noch mit der Brandungsrute was anderes zu fangen 

Wünsche allen am Wasser viel Glück und haut was raus! Dem Rest, zehrt von den Erinnerungen


----------



## glavoc (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Tobi!  Hatte ja Bilder vom Holzgrill versprochen.  Die reiche ich heute Nachmittag noch.  Auf dem "Streckenfoto" fehlen noch zwei weitere kl. Wölfe sowie eine Zweibindenbrasse, die mir oder dem gesetzl. Mindestmaß nicht entsprachen. 
Übrigens war es ein nervig langes Prozedere, bis ich den großen Wolf endlich eintüten durfte.  Erst ein großer Schwall,  mit ein,  zwei Fehlbissen. Dann nix. 3 Köderwechsel brachten auch keinen Erfolg.  Erst 20m weiter und mit dem ersten Kukö, steigt er wieder in den "Ring"...um dann beim 2.ten Versuch nach mehreren Fehlbissen ganz kurz vom Ufer endlich zu hängen. Fragt nicht wie hoch der Adrenalin-Wert in meinen Adern war^^ dementsprechend auch mein Glücksgefühl als ich in am Ufer hatte. 

Allen alles beste & liebe grüße!
Ps - das ist die Auswahl an Fisch,  die nachher aufm Grill landen.  Sozusagen als teaser


----------



## hans albers (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin

nein, bitte keine bilder vom holzgrill....

nur ma so interesse halber:

wieviel mass hatte der grössere
und wieviel die kleineren ??


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein schöner Wolf den du da gefangen hast! #6

Kumpel von mir hat heut auch zwei Wölfe gefangen. Die scheinen dies Jahr gut zu laufen! Übrigens auch sein erstes mal


----------



## glavoc (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der größte genau 50 cm - der kleinste knapp/etwa 30 cm...
Insgesamt bei drei Spinntouren 15 Stück plus Beifang.
Hier der Status der Zubereitung^^ :


----------



## glavoc (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Damit euch das Wasser im Mund zusammen läuft wie uns, hier die fertige Fischplatte
Lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du hasts gut! Bon appetit!


----------



## hans albers (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

..lekker....!!


----------



## Snakesfreak (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*sabber*

Las es dir schmecken!


----------



## ValMac (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na hier im Thread läuft's ja wieder! Am Montag fliege ich mit Freunden nach Spanien, wir haben ein Haus direkt am Strand (bei Salobreña), jedoch leider eben am Strand. Breiter, uninteressanter Kiesstrand... Mal hoffen, dass ich trotzdem den einen oder anderen Wolf finden kann - wäre mein erster...
Dort habe ich dann auch WLAN, im Falle ich was zu berichten habe!
LG bis dahin

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin

oha,
kiesstrand in spanien.. nicht das einfachste revier.

wenn du kannst, probiere mal mit nem boot rauszukommen.

ansonsten eher in der abenddämmerung.
(is ja sowieso sonst nicht auszuhalten)

und ja, berichte mal !


----------



## Snakesfreak (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, war grade nochmal bei Decatlon und habe Würmer geholt.

Hoffe das damit Heute was geht!


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri in die Runde! Die Grillbilder sind geil und wecken mein kulinarisches Fernweh, aber gegen einen frittierten Barracuda hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden!


----------



## glavoc (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke W-Lahn,
Ja waren lecker.  Mittlerweile ist das 6m Schiebetor mit dem ersten Anstrich versehen. Als Belohnung bin ich heute Abend mit der Spinne los. Gab fünf Wölflein, von denen zwei mitkammen. Dann hatte ich Probleme mit der Rolle und Schnur...bis ich das gefixt hatte ging anschließend nix mehr. ..
ValMac alle guten Wünsche und viel Petri!!
Im Prinzip ändert sich auf Kiesel Strand nicht allzu viel. 
Tobi viel Erfolg beim Doradenzocken.
Allen lg und tigh lines!


----------



## glavoc (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guten Morgen Männers!


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kann leider keinen fang vermelden, aber hatte ein sehr nettes Gespräch mit einem Einheimischen Angler. 
Wir hatten zwar Probleme mit der Verständigung, aber hier scheinen echt dicke Brocken unterwegs zu sein. 
Muss wohl doch mal einen Spanischkurs besuchen um das ganze mal wieder aufzufrischen 
Sein Sohn hat letzte Woche wohl eine 6 kg Dorade vom Kajak an der Platja gefangen und er hat vor 2 Tagen einige Doraden bis 1,5kg und 2 Palometta am Hafen gefangen. Hat mir auch Bilder gezeigt, da war ich dann doch etwas neidisch 
Was ich auch super fand, dass er mir seine kompletten Montagen gezeigt hat und wie die hier mit Livebait angeln.
Die Würmer die ich geholt hatte scheinen auch gut zu sein, da er mich gelobt hat und er die dann selber auch aus seiner Tasche geholt hat. 
Scheinbar alles richtig gemacht, nur leider habe ich keinen Fisch gefangen.

Und natürlich Petri an Glavoc, meine Versuche mit Schnorcheln und handleine brachten keinen Erfolg, obwohl ich Fische sehen konnte


----------



## glavoc (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dank.
Oha! 6 kg Dorade ist auf jeden Fall als Kapital zu bezeichnen!!
Solche Brocken schwimmen hier nicht rum. 2 kg gilt hier vom Ufer als Rekord. 
Gibt Stellen in Dalmatien wo auch schon mal Teile mit 10 kg gefangen wurden,  aber die sind weit weg von mir. ..
Schön,  dass der Kollege zufrieden mit dem Wissen von dir war.  Verspricht viele zukünftig weitere gute Fangbilder von dir.
Auf Dorade ist es nicht so leicht zu fischen.  Gibt Tage und auch manchmal gar Wochen wo keiner eine fängt.  Kenn ich selbst zu genüge... 
Nur um evtl Missverständnisse zu vermeiden,  meine Handleinen lege ich nicht mit dem Schnorchelset aus!! Ich brauch die Maske fürs Naturköder beschaffen und ggf um eine sich festgesetzte Dorade hin und wieder auszutauchen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab das auch nur gemacht, damit ich die Montage gut platzieren konnte und um zu sehen ob überhaupt Fische in der Nähe sind....

Leider bin ich nur noch bis Montag hier, und mir fehlen noch diese mikro Drillinge zum Meeräschenfangen. 
Hoffe das ich im Herbst noch ein paar Tage schaffe...


----------



## glavoc (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Versuch Schwimmbrot mit einer Hakenkette...also Monoschnur mit kleinen bis mittleren Haken die du in Reihe bindest.  So alle 5, 6 -7, 8 cm einen, je nach Hakengrösse.
Diese Kette wickelst du dann um ein recht großes Brotleibende...auswerfen u d der Dinge harren die da kommen.  Besser-Angler nehmen einen Einzelhaken 
Lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Dorade, lass sie dir schmecken! (Ich weiß, dass du das tust :m )

Euch noch viel Erfolg, fangt noch was anständiges.


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Einen megafetten Glückwunsch allen glücklichen Fängern erstmal :m 
Und schon wieder so schöne Wölfe Glavoc .So regelmäßig klappt das nur wenn man alles richtig macht .#6 
Ein tutorial mit dir wär nicht schlecht , spinning ist nicht grad meine Spezialität und Wölfe spinnen schon gar nicht.
Auf dem Teller auch legger ....
Wo wir grad beim Thema lecker sindario , du kannst mir nicht evtl doch einen eurer 100% erfolgreichen Geheimspots auf Dentex verraten? :vik::vik::vik:

Ich könnt schon wieder....


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den 100% erfolgreichen Spot gibts es ja leider nicht. Ich kann dir aber die Maza empfehlen |supergri|supergri|supergri 

Bei uns gabs auch Fisch heut. Pagell al horno. Allerdings nur tiefgekühlt #c 

PS: Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn ihr schon so erfolgreich seid, schreibt doch ein bisschen mehr über die Begebenheiten. Z.b. zu deinem Cuda Tobi.


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich werde mich gleich mal ran setzen


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe es mal passender weise in den Malle Thread geschoben...


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geniale Story :q:q:q:q

Kauf dir mal ne neue Kaffemaschine oder nimm nen Filter


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist schon mit Filter... aber sei neue Maschine kommt auch! Nervt ein zu Tode...


----------



## glavoc (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo und vielen Dank Dieter! 
Ich denke ein allgemein gültiges Tutorium kann es nicht geben.  Zu unterschiedlich sind die Spots der Wölfe. 
Strumbi und Darios Pa sind bsw mit Gummi erfolgreich gewesen.  Bei mir kann ich dagegen meine Gummi-Wölfe beinahe an einer Hand abzählen. ..& diese fing ich fast immer im Dunkeln. 
Wie überhaupt die meisten hier. 
Fast alle fange ich mit Hardbaits,  von japanisch Edel bis zu no name ali-express. ..
Wichtig sind mMn zu wissen wo sie sind und wann sie jagen.  Zudem die Köder-Führung.  Die wird von Wolf zu Wolf aber immer besser.  Klaro. 
Bei uns sagt man: ko lovi, i ulovi. Zu deutsch- wer jagt der fängt auch. 
Daher erkundige dich was bei euch fängt und dann einfach machen. Klappt von Mal zu Mal immer besser,  wirst schon sehn. Versprochen  .

Tobi - hammer Geschichte.  Voll das Dilemma. ..weiss auch nicht wie ich reagiert hätte bzw wie ich mich aus der Affäre gezogen hätte. 
Auch deine Schreibe gefällt mir sehr. 
Wie ich mich eh über jeden Bericht freue ob mit Bildern oder ohne. Mit Fang und ohne. 
Gestern war ich wieder los.  An einem weiter entfernten Spot.  Mußte mich auch dort durch die Kinderstube angeln.  Gab vier weitere Points für meinen Counter. 
Plus eine unschöne Diskussion mit der Herzdame. .. Ungeduld ist eine "Tugend" der Frauen. 
Hoffe euch bleibt so ein kleines Drama stets erspart! 
Allen einen lieben Gruß und viel Erfolg und Spaß! 
Dat Grundelchen


----------



## tosa76 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen, 
in den vergangenen drei Wochen bin ich mit meiner Frau und unserer 10 Monate alten Tochter auf Korsika und anschließend noch in Ligurien gewesen. Meine Meerforellenrute und einige Küstenblinker waren ebenfalls mit im Gepäck. Bei unserem ersten Campingplatz im Süden von Korsika hatte ich auch Gelegenheit den Räubern des Mittelmeeres nachzustellen. Und siehe da: Es hat geklappt!:m

Keine Riesen, aber sehr lecker! Gefangen habe ich die Barakudas an der Felsküste über Seegrasfeldern


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du strafst uns grad alle Lügen. Mittelmeer und Blinker und Fänge?!?! Ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## tosa76 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hatte wohl den richtigen Platz in der Dämmerung erwischt...


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen. Von uns fischt niemand Blinker, weil die im Mittelmeer eigentlich eher nicht funktionieren. Aber da sieht man mal wieder, dass man einfach nur probieren brauch und immer was gehen kann. Ob du mit anderen Ködern erfolgreicher gewesen wärst, sei mal dahin gestellt.

Danke für deine Fangbilder!


----------



## ChrisHH (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri tosa. Sieh an der Snaps fängt auch an fremden Küsten.
Schöne Strecke Barras. Was brachte denn die Bisse. Schnelle Führung? Abtaumeln lassen?
Werde wohl doch ein paar davon mitnehmen übernächste Woche...


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tosa76 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt ist ein Snaps. An dem Abend war es bewölkt.

Bei der Fünferstrecke war der Erfolgsköder allerdings ein 2Euro Küstenblinker von Flashmer mit Silberreflexfolie und mit roter Fliege am Drilling aus dem Decathlon in Livorno 

Ich denke mal, die Biester sind in der tiefstehenden Abendsonne gut auf die Lichtreflexe angesprungen. Der Bereich dort war rund 5 Meter tief. Nachdem Auswerfen habe ich den Blinker immer kurz absacken lassen und dann immer schnell eingeholt. Ab und zu ein Spinnstop hat auch funktioniert...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch, schöne Barra Strecke.

An einen Snaps hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, erstaunlich was dieser Blinker an Fisch bringt.


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zur schönen Strecke Tosa und willkommen hier im thread!  Danke dir für deinen Beitrag und Bilder.


----------



## hans albers (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> 2Euro Küstenblinker von Flashmer mit Silberreflexfolie und mit roter Fliege




manchmal fangen die billigsten köder am besten
oder etvl. war es die fliege am drilling ... ?

petri auch von mir !
schöne fotos, korsika wollte ich auch immer mal hin...


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Petri tosa. Sieh an der Snaps fängt auch an fremden Küsten.
> Schöne Strecke Barras. Was brachte denn die Bisse. Schnelle Führung? Abtaumeln lassen?
> Werde wohl doch ein paar davon mitnehmen übernächste Woche...
> 
> ...



Würde dir trotzdem nicht unbedingt Blinker empfehlen


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schon klar ;-) werde schon eher wobbler einpacken. 
Sagt mal wie schnell liefert eigentlich waveinn? Hab ich da ne gute Chance, dass das bis spätestens nächste Woche Donnerstag in Deutschland eintrifft?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also die sind jetzt nicht grad der flotteste Shop. Die Angaben die sie machen halten sie selten ein. Das Problem ist auch, dass oft Dinge die im Shop als lagernd angegeben sind nicht lagernd sind und da sagen sie dir dann nichts, sondern du wunderst dich irgendwann dass nix kommt und wenn du nachfragst erfährst du es erst. Gibt echt bessere Shops. So meine Erfahrung.


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wer ist denn schnell zum Beispiel?


----------



## tosa76 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja stimmt. Ich hatte einen Franzosen am Sandstrand getroffen, der hatte auf Bibi-Wurm mit ner Seitenarmmontage und Endbleib einen schönen Wolfsbarsch von 2 kg gefangen. 

In der Morgendämmerung hatte es ständig in der Brandung in meiner Nähe geraubt. Mit Blinker war aber nichts zu machen...


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Chris HH deck dich doch ggf vor Ort noch ein.  Denke mal paar Kukös haste sicher schon und unten ergänzt du noch ein bisschen.  Gibt zudem ein nettes Gespräch plus den einen oder anderen Tipp. 
Dir viel Spaß&Erfolg! 
Grüssle


----------



## Mett (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich wollte doch nicht so viel einkaufen ... ups ..

viel Kleinzeug und neue Köder zum testen,
vor allem auf die verschiedenen Squid Imitate bin ich gespannt da ich ja
im Frühjahr gute ERfolge damit hatte und nun gibt es deutlich mehr Varianten auf dem Markt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als wenn so ein Paket bei einem ankommt. Das gehört mit zum Hobby dazu und überbrückt die Zeit wo wir auf dem trockenen sitzen. Das ist wie Frauen und Schuhe. 

Der mittlere Yozuri gefällt mir sehr gut! Das Links sind das Kaburas? Wirst bestimmt was fangen, hoffentlich einen fetten Dentex!


----------



## Mett (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ist es, mal wollte ja nur mal kurz schauen :l

Ja und zwar diese hier:

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-exquisite-squid-jig-wp-28-farbe-05-60g--24157.html

Für den Preis musste ich welche zum testen mitbestellen, sind mit 60g schon sehr schwer aber dafür werden sie ein gutes Stück fliegen.

Tipps zur Führung ?


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vom Ufer vermutl. recht schwierig.  Eigentlich werden die etwas über Grund geführt.  Beliebt sind bei uns sliding Kabura etc. Ein Vertikalköder. 
Egal. Ausprobieren, hast ja auch mit einem fürs trolling gemachten
 Kalamarwobbler ne recht gute Zahnbrasse erlegt  
Von daher trau ich dir alles zu! 
Lg und Petri


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Mett, 

schönes Paketchen hast du da. 

Bei den Kaburas rate ich dazu die zwei "Fangtentakel" abzuschneiden.
In der Natur werden die nur zum Beute machen oder im Todesfall ausgefahren.
Macht man auch bei totem Kalmar als Schleppköder so.
Wie Glavoc schon schrieb sind die Kaburas eigentlich Vertikalköder.
Führung von Land aus ist nicht einfach, ich schätze wenn, dann in Hüpfern über Sandgrund in der Nähe von Strukturen führen. Und die Assists zusätzlich mit Naturköder ausstatten (Kalmarstreifen, evtl. Wurmstücke))
Vielleicht tatsächlich auch noch einen Dropshotköder 60-80cm davor hängen.
Halte ich für bedenkenswert.

IN Strukturen bist du die Köder voraussichtlich extrem schnell los.
Ich hab schon vertikal damit regelmäßig Hänger...

Grüße und tight lines, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Probiers einfach mal aus. Das Risiko ist ja überschaubar. Dazu sagen kann ich allerdings nichts, fische sowas nicht und auch keiner von meinen Freunden.


----------



## Mett (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch, ich werde einfach versuchen was geht und wenn nicht, wieder was gelernt 

Das mit den Fangtentakeln werde ich machen, danke für den Tipp.

Ich probiere eben gerne neues und oft schon hat es sich bestätigt das man mit den unüblichen Methoden manchmal mehr fängt als man glaubt.

Die Gummi Sepias sind innen hohl, ich habe Gestern schon mit einer kleinen Luftkammer und Olivenblei getestet, schwebt langsam absinkend im Wasser und kommt nun beim einholen wieder an die Oberfläche.

Das sieht im klaren Wasser echt gut aus, ich hoffe das verändert sich das im Salzwasser nicht zu viel, dann wären die perfekt.


----------



## pulpot (12. Juli 2017)

*Tossa de Mar (2. kürzere Version)*

Nachdem der 1. Bericht vor 2 Wochen vom Browser gefressen wurde, hier der 2. Versuch.

Ich war im Juni für 1 Woche in Tossa de Mar nördlich von Barcelona und 1 Woche am Atlantik zwischen San Sebastian und Bilbao.

Vorweg, am Atlantik hab ich komplett geschneidert, war wohl immer zur falschen Zeit am Wasser (Ebbe).

Aber Tossa war super. An der Ecke vom Strand waren gut begehbare Felsen, dahinter Steilküste auf 25 km. Das sah gut aus. Das Wetter war sehr heiß und praktisch kein Wind.

Am 1. Morgen hatte ich es mit der Spinne versucht, da aber keine Aktivität zu sehen war und ab Sonnenaufgang auch noch 5 Komorane ihr Unwesen trieben, bin ich entnervt zurück ins Bett. Später am Tag war ich dann schnorcheln und hab schön viele Brand- und Spitzbrassen und vereinzelte Doraden gesehen, alles in guten Größen für Ihre Art, aber keine Räuber. 

Also am nächsten Morgen meine Kroatien-Kombo ausgepackt. 6m Boloneserute mit langen dünnem Flourocarbon Vorfach an Laufpose und Dosenmais (häufig aber wenig anfüttern) + eine Rute auf Grund mit sinkendem Spiro und Napfschnecke als Köder. 1 h vor Sonnenaufgang angefangen und da es noch zu dunkel für die Napfschnecken war erstmal nur die Bolo ausgepackt. Das ging sofort wie das Bretzelbacken 2 gute Geißbrassen um 25cm und eine 35cm Dorade innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Dann hatten die schwarzen Vögel ausgeschlafen und schlagartig war Schluß. Die Grundrute noch fertig gemacht und in den nächsten 2h 2 vorsichtige Bisse versaut. Dann bin ich frühstücken.

So ging das die ganze Woche. Hatte etwa 7-8 gute Brandbrassen über 20cm, 5-6 gute Geißbrassen um 25cm, 1 45cm Spitzbrasse und 1 Zweibindenbrasse um 25 cm, aber leider keine Doraden mehr. Dabei weitaus mehr Bisse und bessere Fische auf Mais als auf Napfschnecke.

Bilder folgen im nächsten Post.


----------



## pulpot (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ausbeute vom 1. Tag (Schuhgröße 43):







und vom 2. Tag:







Dann gabs Mecker, dass die Knipse von der Frau nach Fisch stinkt und ich konnte sie am nächsten Morgen nicht mehr finden .


----------



## glavoc (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Pulpot! Vor allem die Spitzbrasse gefällt! Sehr schöner Bericht mitt schönen Fischbildern!
Danke dir dafür
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Sargos und Dorade! Danke für die schönen Bilder, hast richtig gut gefangen! Hoffe sie haben dir gut geschmeckt 

Noch 4 Wochen!


----------



## ValMac (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War heute ab 6 Uhr am Kiesstrand in Salobreña und habe gleich beim zweiten Wurf in der Nähe von einem kleinen Bächlein, dass dort im Meer mündet einen kleinen Barrakuda gefangen. 

Mit der Zeit haben sich sehr viele einheimische "Spinnfischer" am hunderte Meter langen Strand dazugereiht, die allerdings alle im Gegensatz zu mir am selben Fleck geblieben sind... Sie hatten alle irgendeine Montage mit einem Sbirolino und haben langsam eingekurbelt, aber ich habe niemanden etwas fangen gesehen. 

Einer hat übrigens ziemliche Augen gemacht als ich ihm meinen Barrakuda gezeigt habe - er hat mir nicht glauben wollen, dass ich ihn mit diesem Wobbler gefangen hat. 

Naja morgen werde ich schauen dass ich schon um 5 Uhr aus dem Bett komme

LG ValMac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Pulpot, schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder.
Hast ja wirklich ganz ordentlich gefangen.
Tossa ist ne schöne Ecke. War mal mir dem Boot dort.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Valmac glückwunsch zum Cuda


----------



## Promachos (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen und Petri den Fängern!

 Dass ihr anscheinend auch ohne Orts- und Spotkenntnisse mit der Spinne Erfolg habt, macht mir Mut.

 Der Urlaub in Griechenland nähert sich und so möchte ich euch nochmal um eure Kommentare zu meinem Gerät bitten, das beim Uferangeln zum Einsatz kommen soll. Zielfische sind alle Räuber, vor allem Woba und Cuda.



Rute: Reiserute Savage Gear Roadrunner 243 cm und WG bis 80 Gramm 
Rolle: Entweder Red Arc 10200 oder Blue Arc 10400? Da brauche ich euren Rat. 
Schnur: Kairiki in 0,12 
Vorfach: FC in 0,27 
Köder: Illex Arnaud 100F, Illex Water Monitor 95, Duo Pencill 110(?), Illex Nitro Shad 9 cm am 20 Gramm Kopf. Alle in natürlichen Farben, blau-silbrig oder hellgrün-silbrig.
 
 Ich hätte gerne noch einen Tipp zu Kukös, die unbedingt mit müssen, und zur benötigten Rollengröße.

 Besten Dank euch!

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmmm... ich hab immer Kombos dabei. Ne leichtere Reisespinnrute mit ner 2500er Shimi und eine schwere Spinnrute mit rund 40-80gr WG und einer 4000er Shimi Größe....

 Auf beiden war eine 15er Geflochtene drauf. Dünner wollte ich nicht gehen. Dazu min. 38er FC .. hab meist 40er gefischt. Dort hat irgendwie alles Zähne was beisst und zudem ist an den Spots eig immer was Felsiges im Weg! 

 Was die Köder betrifft.... wurde viel geschrieben. Lange Minnows die gut fliegen und flach laufen. Topwater geht auch immer mal. MeFo Wobbler / Mefo Bliker ggf noch. Paar gummis zum Mittelwasserjiggen.....

 Farben eig alles mit blau, grün, silber, weiss.... halt so Hering, Sadine, Tobiasfisch oder kleine Cudas Design....

 Wenn du neues Gerät holst - dann auch gerne eine Rolle mit höherer Übersetzung....


----------



## Promachos (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Besten Dank schon mal an dich, FR33!

Ich möchte mir nichts neues kaufen, sondern das vorhandene nützen. Deshalb diese Kombo...
Stärkeres FC hab ich natürlich, aber soll ich tatsächlich auf 0,34 oder noch stärker gehen? Ihr schreibt doch immer, dass das Mare med so verdammt klar ist.
Mefowobbler sind ein super Tipp, da hab ich nämlich noch ein paar Spökets daheim.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nimm einen schlanken minnow mit in 145mm. Duo Tideminnow oder Montero von Jokozuna. Farben ja silbers/ braun/grün/blau.
Oder den Duo Bay Ruf Manic in 135mm.

Mit Mefo Ködern habe ich immer geschneidert.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nimm auch ein paar kleinere Schmutziggrüne Gufis mit. Der Black Minnow 70 in Kaki ist bei uns auf Woba wohl echt gut, aber mit dem wirst du keinen Spaß an ner 80g Spinne haben. Dennoch denke ich ein paar Gummis sollte man ruhig mitnehmen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Nimm einen schlanken minnow mit in 145mm. Duo Tideminnow oder Montero von Jokozuna. Farben ja silbers/ braun/grün/blau.
> Oder den Duo Bay Ruf Manic in 135mm.
> 
> Mit Mefo Ködern habe ich immer geschneidert.



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du mit allen Ködern geschneidert hättest


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

?
Glaube nicht.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Profilbild auf maniac  

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> ?
> Glaube nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



|supergri #c

Habe mir als Belohnung für mein bestandenes Kolloquium dann mal noch einen Jack Fin Stylo in Farbe Cuda bei Maguro bestellt. Eigentlich ein bisschen teuer für die Käfige, aber ich durfte diesen Köder schon von Kay testen und er macht einen guten Eindruck. Naja jetzt kommt eben noch einer zur Sammlung hinzu  
Mal ein Video dazu. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7vBI7TPAiM

Glavoc was machen die Wölfe? Oder bist du mit Handy schwimmen gegangen


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ALso mit einem 27er FC würde ich da nicht auftauchen.... mit Pech erwischt man nen 70+ Cuda vom Ufer und der hat schon üble Zähne. Oder ein Dentex etc. erwischt den Bait... weiss man ja nie. Da ist dann ein 40er FC vlt. gerade noch ausreichend. 27er nehm ich hier fürs Barschangeln am Main... weil man auch mit Beifang rechnen muss.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja 0,40 ist richtig 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ALso mit einem 27er FC würde ich da nicht auftauchen.... mit Pech erwischt man nen 70+ Cuda vom Ufer und der hat schon üble Zähne. Oder ein Dentex etc. erwischt den Bait... weiss man ja nie. Da ist dann ein 40er FC vlt. gerade noch ausreichend. 27er nehm ich hier fürs Barschangeln am Main... weil man auch mit Beifang rechnen muss.



Ich würde da eher mit Glück sagen :q Man will das ja. Ich fische eigentlich auch immer 0,40 wenn ich spinne oder jigge. Nur wenn ich auf Sargos angel oder da wo ich gezielt mit Wolf rechne, da fische ich dann auch dünner. Also so 0,28 0,30mm sowas. Wenn du Nachläufer bekommst die nicht beißen, dann kann man auch immernoch wechseln auf dünner. 

Beim Cuda sehe ich da nicht so große Probleme. Man fischt ja meist größere Köder, das heißt der hat die Schnur eigentlich nicht im Maul. Aber bei Dentex, die gehen gerne zum Grund und setzen sich da fest. Da kann dann jedes bisschen mehr am Vorfach zählen, wenn ordentlich Struktur da ist. Bei Amberjack das selbe. Wenn ich überlege wie teilweise meine Vorfächer zugerichtet sind wenn ich mit Livebait einen Biss bekomme vom Dentex und der erstmal nimmt und dann ist man ja grundnah. Aber da fische ich 0,70er.


----------



## glavoc (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moinsen,

Zuerst einmal ValMac ein richtig fettes Petri!! Freue mich für dich! Sehr gut!#6#6 
Die "Einheimischen" haben da eine ursprüngliche Trollingmethode abgeändert. Wenn die da mit Spirolino fischen, findest du am Ende einen Raglou-Gummifisch..stammt aus einer Zeit wo man mit Teleruten versucht hat sich die Wölfe zu fangen. Hat sicher auch hin und wieder funktioniert und klappt auch heute noch ab und zu mal..

So und nun zu mir: Nö ich bin nicht mit dem Händy ins Meer gefallen  ^^. Bin seit heute morgen leider wieder zurück in Kaltland (brrr) und wurde gleich nach der Grenze mit heftigem Starkregen empfangen^^ ...
Somit sind die Wölfe (bis vielleicht im Spätherbst?) erst einmal leider weit, weit weg.
Die letzten 2,3 Tage war ich auch gar nicht mehr auf meinem Eiland. Wir wollten uns noch ein, zwei andere Orte ansehen.
Hatte sogar eine Kombo mit^^ - aber so im Tourietrouble und mit den Gegebenheiten leider völlig unnötigerweise eingepackt.. einzig dass ich paar Spots ausbaldouwert habe die ich vielleicht, so Poseidon will, in ferner Zukunft mit hoffentlich guten Fischen abhaken kann.
Mal schauen...
Zur FC Diskussion - von 0,26 - 0,40 benutze ich...jedoch an verschiedenen Kombos und bei entsprechenden Gegebenheiten (LRF/UL sicher nich mit 0,40^^).
Sobald es in die Tiefe und zwischen Felsen geht oft sogar stärker.
Promachos - besorg dir dort vor Ort noch paar Castingjigs fürs Tiefe in Verbindung mit deiner stärksten Kombo.
Allen ein Grüßle ausm Ländle und viel Glück, Erfolg und tight lines sowie eine gute Zeit!!


----------



## tosa76 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen, kurze Frage an die Mittelmeer- und Atlantikangler. Gibt es auch eine digitale Seekarte vergleichbar mit https://kart.gulesider.no ?

Google Maps gibt zwar auch brauchbare Hinweise für interessante Spots im Küstenbereich. Wenn es allerdings mit dem Boot aufs Wasser gehen soll ist dies nicht mehr ausreichend...


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja die Navionics Marine Webapp


----------



## Mett (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich verwende immer 0,38 oder 0,4 FC denn gerade die Cudas beißen auch gerne mal auf den Kopf des Köders.
Dabei hast du sie zwar nicht am Haken aber wenn sie gerade wirklich aktiv sind beißst der zweite gleich hinten dran und ich war schon oft froh das das FC bis zur Landung gehalten hat.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Candy!


----------



## Snakesfreak (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nice! Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stylo habe ich auch am Start. Wird diesmal verstärkt eingesetzt.

Noch zwei Wochen. Bin megaheiß aufs Fischen.


----------



## Mett (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp
Sieht gut aus !
Unbedingt berichten wie der Köder ankommt !
Wollte ich auch noch aber bei den Shops in denen ich bestellt habe nichts gefunden ...
Wo hast du den gekauft ?


----------



## ChrisHH (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @scorp
> Sieht gut aus !
> Unbedingt berichten wie der Köder ankommt !
> Wollte ich auch noch aber bei den Shops in denen ich bestellt habe nichts gefunden ...
> Wo hast du den gekauft ?


Habe in Italien mal bei goldenfin.it bestellt. Der hat auf jeden Fall verschiedene Needle Baits. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Macht einen super Eindruck, denke der wird schon was bringen, wenn Fisch da ist! 
Gekauft hab ich ihn über ebay bei maguro (world wide tackle)


----------



## Mett (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok, danke.
Ist mal vorgemerkt für die nächste Bestellung :g

4 Tage noch ...


----------



## Linger (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Freunde des rauen Wassers,

da ich Kommissar Google in den letzten Wochen intensiv mit dem Suchauftrag "spinnfischen Mittelmeer" beauftragt habe und immer wieder über diesen Trööt hier gestolpert bin, musste ich dem AB unbedingt beitreten, um speziell eurem fantastischen Austausch hier zu folgen. 
Habe grob die ersten 20 & letzten 30 Seiten gelesen und nach diversen Adrenalinschüben kann ich sagen, dass ich den Umgang, Schreibweise, neidloser Infoaustausch und natürlich die Fotos absolut toll finde Dickes Lob meinerseits!

Okay also, noch 18 Tage! ..dann geht’s für mich auch endlich los! 
Ziel ist Calpe, Costa Blanca.
Wir sind im Haus von Freunden, ich bringe dort die Elektrik ein wenig auf aktuellen Stand und werde die frühen Morgen- und späten Abendstunden mit meiner brandneuen Reisecombo auf den Felsen verbringen.  
Das erste Mal war ich vor sage und schreibe 16 Jahren in Calpe - damals noch mit den Eltern des Freundes -  und kann mich noch bestens daran erinnern, wie ich abends in der Altstadt eines meiner ersten Biere trinken durfte  Das waren noch Zeiten.
Ebenfalls habe ich dort von einer Hafenmole aus meinen ersten Mittelmeerfisch verhaftet. Einen kleinen Schriftbarsch. Damalige Combo müsste eine 3,40m Decathlon Karpfentelerute, mit Wurm am 8er Haken auf Grund gewesen sein. Irgendwo gibt es davon sogar noch ein Foto J Danach war ich zwar wieder ein paar Mal dort, komischerweise aber immer ohne Stock und Schnur.
Dieses Jahr geht es nun mit angelesenem Halbwissen, neuem Tackle und unbeschreiblicher Vorfreude zurück  ans Wasser und wer weiß, vielleicht kann ich mich auf Murphy`s Gesetz des Anfängerglücks stützen!? Im Salz habe ich nämlich bis dato keinerlei weitere Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Kurz zur Ausrüstung:
Quantum Smoke Spin Traveller mit 10-105gr
Spro Zalt Arc HD7400 mit 0,22er 8fach-geflochtener Hauptschnur
FC in 0,25 und 0,49mm
Diverse Wobbler: Daiwa SP Salt Pro Minnow / Rapala X-Rap YP 100mm, 13gr / Storm Seabass Thunder Minnow 140 & 170, 24gr & 35gr / Rapala X Rap long cast 120 36gr
Jigs: Köpfe 20gr und 50gr / Shirasu Akira Worm 9cm
Zocker: Diverse von meiner Norwegen-Kayak-Tour 2013, 20gr – 50gr
Popper: Würde tendenziell ein paar einpacken – da weis ich aber noch nicht welche. Dario, deinen Jack Fin Stylo habe ich auf dem Radar und die Action im Wasser muss unbeschreiblich sein, wenn ein schöner Cuda draufgeht ;-) 
Und dann hätte ich gerne einmal eure Meinung  zum landen der Fische gewusst - Lip Grip empfehlenswert? Oder wozu würdet ihr mir raten?
Tchja, und dann das alte Leiden zu dem ich wirklich nichts eindeutig brauchbares finden konnte.. Wie sieht`s mit der Fischereilizenz im Salz vom Ufer aus? Es gibt ausschließlich ein Onlineformular für die *licencia* de pesca fluvial (Fluss) über die Generalität V*alenciana*. Aber nix fürs Meer^^

In diesem Sinne, besten Dank und dicke Fische 
Der Linger


----------



## glavoc (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Linger,
herzlich Willkommen hier im thread und auch on board.
Zur Lizenz und ihrem erwerb schreibt dir sicher die spanische Fraktion etwas.
Ich würde mir noch ein paar WalkTheDog Kunstköder und leichtere Jigköpfe einpacken...wobei...was sind den deine Zielfische? Ggf. eine zweite Spule mit Mono fürs Grundangeln bespulen & mitnehmen.
Gehöre jedoch der östliches Mittelmeerfraktion an..
lg


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich lese hier sehr gerne mit! 
sorry, aber der trööt-titel |kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gut, dass niemanden deine Meinung über den Titel von vor einigen Jahren interessiert. 

Linger Willkommen an Board! Also Topwater ist immer was ganz besonderes! Hat schon Suchtfaktor!


----------



## Linger (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ähm, anscheinend habe ich direkt im ersten Post ein Unwort benutzt.. 
@ Salziges Silber, entschuldige bitte#c

Ja, danke schonmal Jungs fürs feedback und für den WalkTheDog-Tip von glavoc!
Über die leichteren Jig-Köpfe habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. In Moraira, um die Ecke soll es einen super Angelladen geben - dort werde ich direkt mal noch ein wenig stöbern..
Mein Gepäck platzt leider schon aus allen Nähten wegen des Elektrowerkzeugs..
In dem Laden werde auch mal das Gespräch suchen bzgl. der Lizenz  |licht 
Als Zielfisch sollte im Optimalfall Bonito, Barracuda, Bluefish oder ein schöner Dentex auf dem Grill landen:k

 Beste Grüße aus dem furchtbar schwülen Ruhrgebiet,
Linger


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Linger,
du schreibst:


Linger schrieb:


> Als Zielfisch sollte im Optimalfall Bonito, Barracuda, Bluefish oder ein schöner Dentex auf dem Grill landen:k



Hier dein Revier unterwasser:
https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@12&key=ejwjFodE

Bedenke, dass verschiedene Fische verschiedene Bereiche im Meer meist bevorzugen bzw. dort jagen. Du hast dort flach und auch sehr tief. Also zumindest die Möglichkeiten deine Liste abzuarbeiten.
Das mit dem lokalem Händler klingt gut & würde ich auch ähnlich machen. Die haben meist schon eher das da, was in der Gegend auch fängt..vor allem gibt es meist gute Tipps zu Spots, was geht und was nicht, usw.usf.
Hast du dir die Sache mit Ersatzspule und Mono durch den Kopf gehen lassen?
Dir lg
#h

PS - Salziges Silber - hast doch nen guten Bluefish in Istrien einst gefangen...von daher passt doch der Trööttitel auch für dich bzw. kann doch jedeR hier mitschreiben wenn es ums Mittelmeerangeln geht, mit oder ohne Fang...oder gar Fänge


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

http://web.gencat.cat/es/tramits/tr...52e2c&temesNom=Agricultura, ramaderia i pesca

wenn ich das jetzt richtig herausgesucht habe müsste das diese seite sein.

Oder du holst dir die licence im angelladen vor ort.

Online geht sofort bis 24Std. bezahlung per Creditkarte.

VG Kay


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

alles gut, der trööt ist super und die info`s interessieren mich sehr. 
es ging mir auch nicht um kritik an den themenstarter, sondern um den satzbau des trööttitel.


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ah verstehe...also eher bitte teilt es mit. 
lg
würen uns glaub ich dennoch alle an den Bluefishfoddos erfreuen


----------



## ValMac (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> ah verstehe...also eher bitte teilt es mit.
> lg
> würen uns glaub ich dennoch alle an den Bluefishfoddos erfreuen


eher Bitte teilt es.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ist falsch bei euch?


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die Grammatik?^^


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


|good:


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Linger nochmal zu dir. Also erstmal hast du garnix falsch gemacht. Hier sind nur alle chronisch unterfischt  

Ich habe gerade mal google für dich bemüht. Da das was Kay erzählt nicht zutrifft. Du bist ja noch südlich von Valencia, also nicht mehr Katalonien. Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, weil du das selbst auch geschrieben hast, dass du über die Generalitat Valenciana an deine Lizenz kommst. Ich meine dass die Lizenzen zwar in Spanien gültig sind, bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Ich würde also stets raten übers zuständige Amt zu gehen. 

Interessanterweise geht das nur auf Spanisch. Wenn man auf Englisch umstellt verschwindet der Inhalt der Seite. Top gemacht. 

https://atenea.ha.gva.es/sara/servl...tRecogidaDatosSimulador?ID_SIMUL=SIMU046-9794

Über dieses Formular scheint man dann seine Lizenz zu bekommen. Du brauchst dann eine Lizenz für Pesca recreativa maritima, die es für Boot und von Land gibt. Ich denke, dass die Bootslizenz sicherlich auch von Land gültig ist. Bei uns gibts da nur eine. 

Einfacher ist es sicher du gehst in einen Laden und lässt sie dir dort ausstellen. Bei mir geht das in kurzer Zeit, also hast die Lizenz nach 10min. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist, mit dem Onlineformular aber wahrscheinlich ähnlich. 

Angelladen ist immer eine super Anlaufstelle, sofern du die Sprache ein wenig beherschst. Da kann man die Auskunft darüber geben was gerade so läuft. Die haben einfach viele Kontakte. Ich habe da einen Angelladen mit einem Besitzer der dermaßen viel Ahnung hat, das ist echt wertvoll. 

Als ich vorhin Calpe mal eben eingegeben habe ins Google Maps hab ich gesehen, dass ihr da auch Naturschutzgebiete habt. Da mal abchecken wie du da Angeln darfst. Sowas wird zwar nicht oft kontrolliert, aber es gibt bestimmte Parks (bei uns Illes Medes) da wird kontrolliert und wenn die dich erwischen dann weißt du deutsche Bußgelder zu schätzen. Bei Benny haben sie bei uns am Camping Spaziergänger abkassiert, die an einem gesperrten Strandabschnitt (Vogelschutz) hergegangen sind. Glaub 600€ p.P.

Dann scheinst du aber ein schönes Revier zu haben. Was du dann genau befischen willst, wird sich denke ich noch ergeben. Du wirst es auch nicht in 3 Tagen herausfinden. Das Mittelmeer ist ein hartes Revier und jeder Fisch ist hart erkämpft. Man muss sein Revier kennen lernen. Das ist wie bei mir mit den Wolfsbarschen, ich hab jetzt nach 5 Jahren meinen ersten gefangen. Ich kenne aber Leute, die fangen Brecher und das regelmäßig. Die wissen genau wann sie wo gehen müssen. Solche Leute werden es dir aber auch nicht verraten, das ist schwierig deren Vertrauen zu gewinnen. Ich habe mittlerweile ein ganz gutes Netzwerk und das gibt viel Aufschluss.

Ein Boot wird dir nicht zur Verfügung stehen?


----------



## Elbjung (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mal ein kleines offtopic...

@scorp10n77 
Sag mal, hast du nicht einen YouTube-Kanal, auf dem du regelmäßig die dicksten Dinger vor der Küste Spaniens angelst? 

Gucke ich mir ständig an und bin wirklich begeistert. Der Junge Mann dort heißt glaube ich Dario...

Insb. seine Videos motivieren mich, dass es vllt in knapp 2 Wochen doch klappen könnte, beim Brandungsangeln von ner Klippe in Italien einen Bonito an den Haken zu bekommen... mein absoluter Traumfisch!


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Elbjung schrieb:


> Insb. seine Videos motivieren mich, dass es vllt in knapp 2 Wochen doch klappen könnte, beim Brandungsangeln von ner Klippe in Italien einen Bonito an den Haken zu bekommen... mein absoluter Traumfisch!



Das freut mich doch sehr das "seine" Videos dich motivieren #h Du findest hier im Thread auch die passenden Berichte dazu, allerdings muss man die natürlich suchen |supergri 

Danke  Man drückt dir die Daumen, was willst du versuchen. Shorejiggen, Spinnen oder mit Naturköder? 

Bist übrigens nicht der einzige der unbedingt mal einen Bonito fangen will. Und ich gebe zu, die machen auch echt Spaß!


----------



## Elbjung (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

haha, wusste ich es doch. Jetzt sehe ich auch deine Bilder... klasse dich hier zu treffen :m

Also ich ziehe mit einer Spinn- und mit einer Brandungsrute los nach Portofino - Italy. Wollte also von allem etwas testen. 

Auf jeden Fall an die Brandungsrute nen paar Naturköder dran (dachte da an ein paar dicke Sardinen und Tintenfische) und dann mal ordentlich rausknallen. ganz oder gar nicht. 

Ansonsten, wie du schon sagtest, shorejiggen und spinnen und dabei ein wenig die Häfen und Klippen unsicher machen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wirst schon irgendwas erwischen! Allerdings sind landbased Bonitos schwierig. Ich mein ich fang auch vom Boot selten welche. Muss man die richtige Zeit erwischen bei uns. Dann machts total Bock und ist die kurzweiligste Fischerei überhaupt. Will das unbedingt mal vom neuen Boot erleben, denn jetzt bin ich viiiel schneller als vorher und das sollte die Chancen massiv erhöhen. Bei uns ist die beste Zeit der Oktober. An sich zum Angeln.

Aber auf Italien ist das sicher nicht übertragbar! Die Gegebenheiten werden dort sicherlich etwas anders sein.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Spinfischer und Jigger interessant mal wieder in Joseps Blog vorbeizugucken. Er ist zuletzt recht erfolgreich unterwegs gewesen und hat ein paar schöne Berichte eingestellt. Ein paar Ködertipps z.B. könnt ihr euch da abgucken. Wenn man auf die Bilder klickt kommt man auch zum Shop direkt und sieht dann genau was es für einer ist. Klar, ganz werbefrei ist das nicht, aber dennoch informativ. 

http://pescacostabrava.es/

Vorallem zum Heiß machen #h


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Allerdings sind landbased Bonitos schwierig..



Ja sehr sogar & die seltensten Momente wenn du die weit draussen mal entdeckst...leider viel zu weit draussen#q.
Bisher meine ich, sind am erfolgsversprechensten wohl weit herausragende Hafenmolen (die für die großen Überseetanker) oder ähnliches...mir war es bisher leider nicht vergönnt|bigeyes


----------



## Elbjung (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wollen wir es hoffen, mein neuer Grill will eingeweiht werden! 

War im April in Cala Salions, bei Tossa de Mar und habe nichts gefangen, außer einer kleine Muräne. Hatte leider auch das falsche Equipment mit (erstes mal Mittelmeer-Angeln) und an meinem Spot war das Wasser viel zu Flach... blöderweise hatte ich nach zwei Tagen eine Panne und saß dort fest.

Dieses Mal nehme ich ne Brandungsrute mit 0,35er monofiler, sowie eine kleine Spinnig-Rute (3m - Wurfgewicht 20-40g) mit 0,15 geflochtener mit. Mal sehen.... 

Sollte es an der Rute ballern, kommen die Bilder natürlich gleich hier rein.


----------



## Linger (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay, erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die tollen Infos, Anregungen und Recherchehilfen!

Wir sind 16 Tage vor Ort und in der Zeit werde ich ganz entspannt rumtüfteln und ggf. natürlich berichten!
More haste, less Speed ##

Durch eure vorherigen Seiten bin ich auch schon auf die Navionics Boating App gestoßen und hatte sie mir direkt mal geladen. Richtig gutes Ding#6
Ansonsten habe ich mich dazu entschlossen auf glavoc zu hören, mit Mono auch mal auf Grund anzutesten. Die Spule ist bestellt.

Ja, und dass  die Page für die Lizenz auf Englisch über die Generalitat den  Bildschirm nur in blankem weiß glänzen lässt, bestätigt unsere Recherche  ebenfalls, Dario! Man man man, politisch betrachtet grenzt das schon an Mobbing :q
..how ever, ich machs einfach über den Angelshop vor Ort klar. Die Naturschutzgebiete sind bei uns übrigens tatsächlich ganz gut ausgeschildert - ich denke auch, daran sollte man sich unbedingt halten! Wobei das Klettern an den Felsen dort an vielen Stellen erlaubt ist. ..das war in den vergangenen Jahren meine bevorzugte Sportart in Calpe.

Auf jeden Fall freut es mich richtig, dass du dir dein Netzwerk in den Jahren so gut aufbauen konntest und wertvolles Insiderwissen ernten kannst - Erfahrung ist einfach durch nichts zu ersetzen!

Bzgl. der Frage zum Boot: ich hab tatsächlich vor, den einen oder anderen Tag mit nem gemieteten Kayak aufs Wasser zu gehen:g

Schönen Abend @ all!


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und der verrückte den man selten sieht auf den Videos das bin ich:m

Bonito :l


----------



## hans albers (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin

yap, bonitos sind wirklich
tolle fische.
vom land aber, wie gesagt eher schwer zu erwischen.

hatte mal welche beim schleppen auf blanken blinker (mit feder)
vom boot...
zappeln ähnlich wie makrelen, nur nen bisschen stärker.

top auch auf dem grill !!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch eine Woche. 
Man tickt die Uhr langsam. 
Und die fangen da im Moment ganz gut. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWuiNFgASbq/
Echt krass 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elbjung (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Krallblei

haha, wie klein die Welt doch ist... 
Da guckt man ein paar Angel-videos auf YouTube, meldet sich spontan hier im Forum an und läuft gleich euch beiden verrückten über den Weg  Hammer Videos auf jeden Fall, weiter so! :m

Wenn das Studium vorbei ist, ist vllt irgendwann mal ein eigenes Boot drin und dann auch eine reelle Chance auf Bonitos. 
Aber wie sagt man - Vorfreude ist die beste Freue |supergri

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OhVk8Hq-eQ 
So ein Kampf wäre schon geil (zumindest, wenn der Fisch sich nicht aushakt, wie der in dem Video)

Ein Schöner Barracuda wäre auch nicht übel. Bei den Zähnen nehme ich dann lieber mal ne Maulsperre mit... 
Hauptsache, ich werde nachts beim Grundangeln nicht von nem Conger überrascht. Die Muräne in Spanien war auch schon nicht so mein Ding und furchtbar aggressiv.


----------



## hans albers (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin

zum grund angeln bzw. allgemein:
also handschuhe und zange nicht vergessen..
(petermännchen sind dort auch keine seltenheit)


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ready to go holidays. :-D 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

[emoji6] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elbjung (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dr.Spinn

Petri Heil! Wünsche dir einen angenehmen und fangreichen Urlaub! 

@Hans Albers 

Moin!
Habe auch schon an Handschuhe gedacht, ne Zange habe ich sowieso immer dabei! 
Auch beim Schnorcheln an der Costa Brava lagen die Dinger auch direkt im Knietiefen Wasser auf der Erde herum und haben sich im Sand getarnt. habe mir daraufhin gleich ein paar Badeschuhe besorgt.

Zu den giftigen Fischen. Petermännchen würde ich nun nicht unbedingt essen wollen (wobei die ja ganz gut schmecken sollen) aber was lauert denn noch so im Mittelmeer, vor dem ich mich in acht nehmen sollte?

Habe zB noch von Dachenköpfen gelesen, die ich mir auch ganz gut auf meinem Grill vorstellen könnte. Wie sieht es denn bei denen mit den Giftfdrüsen, Stacheln etc. aus? Muss da irgendwas entfernt werden, bevor ich die essen kann? 

Wie steht es um Barracudas? Die tragen doch zumindest in den Tropen teilweise ein starkes Gift in sich... weiß nicht, ob ich dort eine Katze finden könnte, der ich den Fisch zum testen geben kann..

Habe auch keinen Kescher, wollte die Fische eigentlich mit der Hand landen. Sollte ich mir da evtl lieber noch was besorgen?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Im Mittelmeer ist das der Gelbmaulbarracuda, ist nicht giftig. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mache immer handlandung, mit Handschuh 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> weiß nicht, ob ich dort eine Katze finden könnte, der ich den Fisch zum testen geben kann..




....;+


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Elbjunge 
Wann geht's denn los. 
Ich wünsche dir einen 





Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elbjung (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Diesen Freitag fahren wir los und Samstag Nachmittag bin ich dann in Portofino, wenn alles klappt. 

@Katzentest
Ich habe gelesen, dass die Einheimischen den Katzen Stücke vom barracuda hinwerfen und wenn sie ihn nicht fressen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass er Ciguatoxin enthält, was die Fische wohl durch den Verzehr von bestimmten Algen (Nahrungskette) anlagern.

aber gut, dass es die dann wohl im Mittelmeer nicht gibt. Würde barracuda wirklich gern mal probieren. Hoffentlich schmeckt der auch


----------



## glavoc (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin moin,
wie man bei euch sagt Elbjung,


Elbjung schrieb:


> was lauert denn noch so im Mittelmeer, vor dem ich mich in acht nehmen sollte?
> 
> Stachelrochen (der Dorn im Schwanz!), der Biss einer Muräne! (Pharyngealkiefer!! im Verbindung mit einem toxischem Bakterienmix im Schlund!),  fast alle "blauen" also pelagische Arten müssen sehr schnell gekühlt und ausgeblutet werden bzw. verarbeitet werden (Bakterien und schlimmer Toxine!).
> 
> ...



Wenn du bissl handwerklich begabt bist, besorgst du dir einen Malertapezierstab der stabileren Sorte (am bestem gebraucht/umsonst mit ebenso einer Malerrollenhalterung) die du dir zum Landegaf umbaust.
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Elbjung schrieb:


> @Krallblei
> 
> haha, wie klein die Welt doch ist...
> Da guckt man ein paar Angel-videos auf YouTube, meldet sich spontan hier im Forum an und läuft gleich euch beiden verrückten über den Weg  Hammer Videos auf jeden Fall, weiter so! :m
> ...



Gut, dass du so eine geringe Erwartungshaltung hast. Habe sowas zwar selbst schon gehabt (große Palometta gehen so ab). Hier war wohl eine große Serviola am Werk. |supergri

Das Ausbluten musst du vor allem des Geschmacks wegen tun. Trotzdem sollen manche Fische danach immer noch nach Eisen schmecken. Melvas (falscher Bonito), die hab ich von daher bisher alle released.


----------



## hans albers (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin,

das mit dem katzentest wusste ich so noch nicht, 
naja, hunde können ja auch krankheiten erschnüffeln , zum beispiel...

wegen kescher/landung:
kam immer mit handschuhen und zange klar,
vorsicht ist bei gebiss muräne/conger/baracuda geboten.

nen bericht wäre schön..
petri!


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Katzentest ist ja schon ein Knaller. Hoffentlich ist er besser als der Schneckentest bei Giftpilzen #6 Aus dem Mittelmeer kannst du aber eigentlich alles essen außer Kugelfische, die sich mittlerweile hier verbreiten. Obs schmeckt ist dann die andere Frage. Barracudas sind nicht das beste was es gibt, aber ich find sie (v.a. frisch) geschmacklich gut. Lassen sich nur nicht so gut filettieren, weil das Fleisch nicht so gut zusammenhält. Die Filets fallen dann manchmal auseinander. Und hat etwas graues Fleisch, aber wenn man sich daran nicht stört steht dem Abendessen nichts mehr im Weg. Barracudas werden wieder einer meiner Zielfische sein in 3 Wochen! 

Beim Fischen von Land ist Kescher eigentlich immer unpraktisch. Gaff ist wohl besser, aber schleppst du dann auch immer mit rum. Die meisten Leute stranden ihre Fische einfach, aber gerade im Sommer ist eine Handlandung oder mit Bogagrip auch ne gute Option (außer bei Petermännern ). Da kann man ja auch mal riskieren nass zu werden. Ich würde den Cudas nur tatsächlich nicht zwingend ins Maul packen und außerdem haben die auch in den Kiemenbögen fiese "Stacheln" sitzen. 

@Kay sehr dekadente Sammlung an Tackle. Damit macht es besonders Spaß! |supergri


----------



## Elbjung (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dank dir glavoc, das hilft mir sehr weiter, sofern ich denn überhaupt etwas fange.. habe mir ein paar Reiseberichte durchgelesen bzgl. der ligurischen Küste und die waren nicht sonderlich motivierend... aber mal abwarten! 

Den Katzentest brauche ich ja nun zum Glück nicht mehr, wenn Ihr die Fische schon verspeist habt und noch hier schreiben könnt! Was den Geschmack angeht, bin ich ebenfalls nicht so wählerisch. Frisch aus dem Meer und vor Ort ein Kilopreis von 12EUR+... so schlecht kann der gar nicht schmecken! 

Was das kühlen angeht, ist es natürlich nicht sonderlich vorteilhaft, zu zelten.. daher wollte ich auch nur soviel fangen, wie wir in einer Mahlzeit verarbeiten können. aber ein paar Stunden im Schatten, zB mit feuchten Leinen bedeckt, sollten doch wohl drin sein, oder? 

Handschuhe und eine Zange müssen mir ebenfalls reichen, soviel Platz habe ich nämlich nicht mehr in meiner Karre  Bei den Cudas muss ich mir dann wohl was einfallen lassen, wenn die zu groß zum "stranden" sind xD 

Ein Bericht kommt auf jeden Fall, mit oder ohne Fische! Wir wollten uns wohl an der ligurischen Küste entlangarbeiten & evtl. einen kurzen Abstecher nach Frankreich machen. Da kommen sicher ein paar schöne Bilder zusammen!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Cuda geht problemlos als Handlandung. Bei einem Meter hat der nicht viele Kilos, 0.40 fluorocarbon hat 20 lb

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan.B (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Leute,
kann mir einer sagen, wie dieser Fisch hier heißt?
Gefangen in St Raphael in Grankreich am Mittelmeer.
Danke vorab.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist ein juveniler Brauner Zackenbarsch


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit dem nötigen Know How ist vieles möglich! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9BGNz_Y_bI


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf Blackminnow [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dr. Spinn: bei dem Tackle kann man schon neidisch werden! Das ist mal sehr schönes Reiseequipment  viel Spaß damit und dicke Fische!

Zum Thema Barrakuda, kann ich zumindest was beitragen(der Rest blieb mir ja größtenteils verwehrt ) 
Also die Landung sollte bei passendem Gerät kein Problem sein! Ich habe den größten mit ü70cm auch an der 35g Rute über die Steine gehoben. 
Geschmacklich und von der Konsistenz würde ich das Fleisch mit Hecht vergleichen. Zumindest habe ich Hecht so in der Art in Erinnerung, ist schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich mal einen gegessen habe.

Um die Zeit zwischen euren Urlaubsberichten und meinem nächsten Urlaub zu verkürzen, habe ich mir jetzt eine Fliegenrute für Hecht gekauft und versuche das jetzt zu erlernen


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dr Spinn kannst du nochmal kurz was zu deinem Tackle sagen Rollen simd saltiga's oder, welche Größe ? Und Ruten ?

Grus Max


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zum Spinnfischen hatte Kay meine ich eine Daiwa Morethan. 

Ja Blackminnow catches them all


----------



## ValMac (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alle schreiben hier über den Blackminnow und wie erfolgreich er doch ist - wie führt man den denn am besten und welche Variante / Kombination?

LG Valentin


----------



## Mett (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zusammen und schöne Grüße aus Kreta !

Leider ist hier alles etwas anders als mein gewohntes Revier.
Steil abfallende Stellen sind hier in der Nähe von Kissamos kaum zu finden oder nicht zugänglich.

Es gibt eine Flussmündung wo ich auch schon Fische beobachten konnte ( vermutlich Wolfsbarch !?) aber so flach und Steinig das ich gestern Abend sogar zwei Oberflachenköder verlohren habe.

Einen Einheimischen könnte ich dort antreffen der mit Spirolino und Einzelhaken mit Wurm eine Palometa gefangen hat.

Ich wollte das nun auch versuchen allerdings habe ich nur eine Wasserkugel mit, werde noch versuchen Spirolinos zu bekommen.
Würmer sind bereits gekauft.

Habt ihr Tipps für mich wie man die am besten verwendet ?
Da ich keine Ahnung von der Montage habe hoffe ich ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> @ Dr Spinn kannst du nochmal kurz was zu deinem Tackle sagen Rollen simd saltiga's oder, welche Größe ? Und Ruten ?
> 
> Grus Max



Zum Spinnfischen Morethan3012h (nehme ich auch zum Jiggen)
Fürs Grobe Saltiga.

Spinne ist ne Zenaq67 (nehme ich auch zum Jiggen)
Die Größere ne Smith ExojerkII


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen und schöne Grüße aus Kreta !
> 
> Leider ist hier alles etwas anders als mein gewohntes Revier.
> Steil abfallende Stellen sind hier in der Nähe von Kissamos kaum zu finden oder nicht zugänglich.
> ...




Hauptschnur Spiro Wirbel langes Vorfach einzelhaken.
Länge des Vorfaches, so lang wie möglich, halt was du noch werfen kannst.
Kannst den Köder vor dem Wurf hinter dich auf dem Ufer ablegen, damit das nicht so pendelt.
VG Kay Viel Erfolg


----------



## ValMac (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gibt es niemanden der meine Frage zum black minnow beantworten kann? :/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?pictureid=59927&albumid=6324&dl=1493025853&thumb=1


ValMac schrieb:


> Gibt es niemanden der meine Frage zum black minnow beantworten kann? :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Ähh - na wie ein Gummifisch ist ja auch einer.

Bevorzugte Größe beim Jiggen BM160
Farbe olive/silber

VG Kay#h

MB160 olive/silber


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ValMac schrieb:


> Gibt es niemanden der meine Frage zum black minnow beantworten kann? :/


Naja anscheinend nicht alle 2 Stunden. 

Das schöne am BlackMinnow ist ja, dass er so vielseitig ist. Verschiedenste Führungsstile führen zum Erfolg. Man kann mit ein und dem selben Köder recht viele Stile fischen. Habe zahlreiche Freunde die Fischen nichts anderes. Du kannst ihn schnell jiggen, einfach einkurbeln in verschiedenstem Speed. Twitchen und langsam jiggen ja sogar mit sehr wenig Bewegung bringt das manchmal fisch. Irgendwie läuft der einfach mega gut im Wasser. Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er deutlich mehr Fisch bringt als andere Gummis (beim Angeln auf Sargo).

@Kay schöner "falso abadejo" eine von den Fischarten, die es bei mir wiedermal nicht gibt. Aber am meisten schmerzen ja die Little Thunnys und Albacores


----------



## ValMac (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry dass ich so ungeduldig war, hatte das gefühl dass mein post ein wenig "überrollt" wurde - danke @Kay und @scorpion!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mett (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hauptschnur Spiro Wirbel langes Vorfach einzelhaken.
> Länge des Vorfaches, so lang wie möglich, halt was du noch werfen kannst.
> Kannst den Köder vor dem Wurf hinter dich auf dem Ufer ablegen, damit das nicht so pendelt.
> VG Kay Viel Erfolg



Danke für deine schnelle Antwort !
Langes Vorfach dürfte genau mein Problem sein, da wie gesagt das Wasser extrem flach ist. Würde mal sagen mehr als einen halben Meter hat es an den Stellen nicht ...
Die ersten 30 Meter überhaupt maximal 30 cm.
Bin wirklich Planlos, wie ich diestandigen Hänger da vermeiden kann.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja gut aber wenn du nen Hänger hast kannste doch einfach dahin laufen und deinen Köder wiederholen? So sieht es übrigens auch da aus wo ich meinen Wolf gefangen habe, allerdings Sand. 

Dir noch viel Erfolg

@valmac kein Problem

TL


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Zum Spinnfischen Morethan3012h (nehme ich auch zum Jiggen)
> Fürs Grobe Saltiga.
> 
> Spinne ist ne Zenaq67 (nehme ich auch zum Jiggen)
> Die Größere ne Smith ExojerkII




Danke für deine Antwort. Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach ner Spinnrute zum Uferfischen. Fuer's Boot bzw poppern hab ich ne Shimano wild romance pelagic Offshore (welche ich persönlich sehr geil finde) und ne Stelle 14k. 

Aber fürs Uferspinnfischen gerne mit den Blach minnow, bin ich noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. Da ich zu günstigen Kondition fliegen kann und Benötige ich keine Reiserute. 

Ich freue mich über Tipps und Empfehlungen Geld ist zweitrangig sollte jetzt keine Fisherman oder ripplerfisher fuer 1000€ + sein aber darf schon was kosten. 

Beste Grüß Max


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich bin mit der Tailwalk salty shape sehr sehr zufrieden! Bin schon am überlegen mir noch eine für Zuhause zu holen


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Silverfish/Max,
ich fische die hier:
Shimano Yasei Red Dropshot 2,7m 7-28g WG. Auf die Idee mir die zu besorgen, brachte mch dieser Artikel:
https://www.henry-gilbey.com/blog/shimano-yasei-red-dropshot-9-7-28g-49-99-lure-rod-review
Mir war und ist es wichtig, dass ich kein Vermögen ausgeben muß, welches u.U. beim Uferkraxeln etc.pp. zu Bruch geht...
Da Geld nicht so die Rolle spielt, kannste ja hier:
https://www.henry-gilbey.com/fishing-tackle/
bissle schmöckern. Dürfte ich mir aus der Liste was aussuchen, ginge es vermutl. Richtung Early YamagaBlanks^^ 
Fiiish BM würde ich vom Ufer nicht in 160 nehmen. 5g und 10g bis hinauf zu eventl. 120mm Größe.
lg

PS - Snakesfreak - oha schöne Rute. Magst du bissle mehr zu der schreiben?


----------



## Mett (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Naja gut aber wenn du nen Hänger hast kannste doch einfach dahin laufen und deinen Köder wiederholen? So sieht es übrigens auch da aus wo ich meinen Wolf gefangen habe, allerdings Sand.
> 
> Dir noch viel Erfolg
> 
> ...



Ja klar in der Dämmerung oder unter Tags kommt man einigermaßen sicher bis dort hin, da die Steine (im Schnitt 30- 40 cm) aber sehr rutschig sind ist das im Dunklen schon sehr riskant |bigeyes  , echt nicht easy hier.

Habe heute noch eine Stelle gefunden die 10-20 Meter tiefe in würfweite vom Felsen hat. Bei der Schnorchel Erkundung nur Kleinzeug bis 15cm und die Unterwasserlandschaft ist ziemlich kahl ...
Werde mal versuchen dorthin auszuweichen und hoffen das in der Dämmerung bzw. Bei Dunkelheit mehr los ist


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit der Tailwalk salty shape sehr sehr zufrieden! Bin schon am überlegen mir noch eine für Zuhause zu holen



Die habe ich auch  aber ist doch eher fürs leichtere fischen. Und musste in Holland an der Oosterschelde feststellen das sie mit 2.70 zu kurz ist. Um gerade bei Unterwasserbewuchs schon Nachteile hat und sobald die Köpfe schwer als 18g werden auch die Grenze erreicht ist. 

Aber nichts desto trotz eine sehr gute Rute.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach ner Spinnrute zum Uferfischen. Fuer's Boot bzw poppern hab ich ne Shimano wild romance pelagic Offshore (welche ich persönlich sehr geil finde) und ne Stelle 14k.
> 
> Aber fürs Uferspinnfischen gerne mit den Blach minnow, bin ich noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. Da ich zu günstigen Kondition fliegen kann und Benötige ich keine Reiserute.
> 
> ...



Bin früher auch ohne Reiserute geflogen.
Sperrgepäck zwei mal nicht angekommen, zum Glück auf der Rückreise.

Fuer's Boot bzw poppern hab ich ne Shimano wild romance pelagic Offshore  (welche ich persönlich sehr geil finde) und ne Stelle 14k. Schönes Tackle.

Also die Zenaq machen als normal geteilte Ruten eine noch bessere Figur. Habe auf der Messe viele begrabbelt.

Die Ruten sind extrem Breitbandig. Meine fische ich vom kleinen Manic mit 10 Gramm beim Spinnen bis zum 100gr Jig vertikal. So mal als Info.


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was willste den rausfeuern?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort !
> Langes Vorfach dürfte genau mein Problem sein, da wie gesagt das Wasser extrem flach ist. Würde mal sagen mehr als einen halben Meter hat es an den Stellen nicht ...
> Die ersten 30 Meter überhaupt maximal 30 cm.
> Bin wirklich Planlos, wie ich diestandigen Hänger da vermeiden kann.



Das Vorfach sollte schon so 1,5 Meter oder länger sein.
Abstand vom Köder zum Spiro


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo Silverfish/Max,
> ich fische die hier:
> Shimano Yasei Red Dropshot 2,7m 7-28g WG. Auf die Idee mir die zu besorgen, brachte mch dieser Artikel:
> https://www.henry-gilbey.com/blog/shimano-yasei-red-dropshot-9-7-28g-49-99-lure-rod-review
> ...



Lese die Blogs/Berichte von Gilbey sehr gerne und lange schon.  In Holland haben sie wirklich nur Ruten von 3.30 -3.60 gefischt ( aber fangen dort auch regelmäßig Wobas mit 60 70+ mit weg bis 100g um die BM auf weite zubringen. Und auch an Wobbler haben die auf's Wobas ricjtig große und schwere baits gefischt. Da war ich mit meinen woba Wobblern ala megabass, yamaria, duo doch eher im Nachteil gerade wenn der Wind ordentlich bläßt.


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja, schon klar. In Portugal wohl ähnliich. Du fragst hier aber im Mittelmeertrööt. Die WoBa-Größe spielt keine Rolle. Jedoch die Kunstködergröße schon .
Bei Gegenwind benutze ich andere Köder. Klein, kompakt und schwer(er).


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Warum das Thema bei mir wieder auf der Agenda steht. 

Hatte vor im September nochmal an die Algave oder griechische Inseln zu fliegen.

Da die Frau auch was mitzureden hat steht das Ziel noch nicht fest aber ich will auf jeden Fall angeln gehen. 

@glavoc du bist doch der Griechenland Experte oder ?


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja jetzt verstehe ich! Einmal Atlantik und einmal/oder Mittelmeer . Nun ist es mir klar(er). ...deine Rutenfrage! 
Da du ja schon die Tailwalk hast, haste ja die WoBa Rute fürs Mittelmeer am Start. 
Zu Atlantik weiß ich nix...
Ne, ich weiß mehr zu Kroatien 
lg


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zu mindest bin ich für das Mittelmeer mit der Tailwalk schon einmal gerüstet ;-) 

Kroatien ist auch sehr schön und wie man in vergangen post's von dir sieht fängst du dort ja auch regelmäßig schöne Fische. 

Das mit dem Tackle ist immer so ne Sache könnte mir jeden Tag was neues kaufen 

Aber angelt nicht jemand hör im Thread öfters in Griechenland ?


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Baumi, Ulefisch, tabasco, ...gibt schon ein paar Boardies.


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also die Tailwalk salty shape 96M hat eine super Rückmeldung und läd sich fantastisch auf. Habe mal bei Navionics nachgemessen und werde mit der Rute, einer Shimano Aero Spin 4000 mit 0,12mm und dem Duo Minnow bei guten Bedingungen an die 80-90m. Mit einem kleinen Shorejig, komme ich an die 120m. Optimales WG würde ich so bei 18-30g schätzen, aber auch 40g Jigs lassen sich noch sehr gut auf weite bringen.
Kann auch bei uns mit nem Gummifisch am jig fast die andere Seite des Kanals erreichen.
Die Rute ist ein absolutes Katapult  mit einem sehr zähen Rückrad, aber kein Knüppel. In einem anderen Forum hat ein Benutzer damit einen 30kg+ Marmorkapfen gefangen.
Bei mir waren es nur 40ger Barsche, Paar Zander und die Barrakudas. 

Die Rute ist geil für Gummis, flachlaufende Minnows, TW und Shorejigs. Crankbaits und Tiefläufer sind vom Taper her ehr nicht geeignet.

Ich habe diese hier: https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Tailwalk-Salty-Shape-DASH-Seabass-Game-96M


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Also die Tailwalk salty shape 96M hat eine super Rückmeldung und läd sich fantastisch auf. Habe mal bei Navionics nachgemessen und werde mit der Rute, einer Shimano Aero Spin 4000 mit 0,12mm und dem Duo Minnow bei guten Bedingungen an die 80-90m. Mit einem kleinen Shorejig, komme ich an die 120m. Optimales WG würde ich so bei 18-30g schätzen, aber auch 40g Jigs lassen sich noch sehr gut auf weite bringen.
> Kann auch bei uns mit nem Gummifisch am jig fast die andere Seite des Kanals erreichen.
> Die Rute ist ein absolutes Katapult  mit einem sehr zähen Rückrad, aber kein Knüppel. In einem anderen Forum hat ein Benutzer damit einen 30kg+ Marmorkapfen gefangen.
> Bei mir waren es nur 40ger Barsche, Paar Zander und die Barrakudas.
> ...



Kann ich so bestätigen wobei ich nicht mehr als 18g mit einem 12bm dran hatte und halt diverse wobbler z.b. Den tideminnow


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett okay dann ist klar. Hatte mir das eher so vorgestellt, dass nicht überall Steine liegen. Dir noch viel Erfolg, irgendwas wirst du schon erwischen. Das man beim Schnorcheln nichts sieht heißt ja bekanntlich nichts.


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@silverfish1: Was wär denn genau deine Frage bzgl. Griechenland?

Woba-Saison ist eher im zeitigen Frühjahr.
Mit Glück fängst du allerdings das ganze Jahr über.
Zielfisch ist stark ortsabhängig.
Bei uns geht im September z.B. Amberjack vom Ufer aus. Jedoch eher Exemplare bis 2,5 Kg. Vom Boot deutlich größer.
Liest sich, als seist du aus der passionierten reinen Spinn-,Popp- und sonstigeKuKös-Fraktion.
Naja, mach ich bei schlechtem Wetter eher als Beiwerk zum Ansitz (ne Spinne gehört in jeden Kofferraum), und gelegentlich kletter ich auch mal in die Felsen. Ansonsten präferiere ich Bootsangeln.
Das Gute allerdings an der Uferangelei: Lohnt sich nur frühmorgens und in der Abenddämmerung. Und zwischen Dämmerung und Dämmerung bleibt immer genügend Zeit für die Frau 
Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das dann sekundengenau plötzlich alle Fische ihren Beißschalter umlegen und nach eineinhalb Stunden wieder ausschalten.
Wenn du genau weißt, wohin, einfach konkreter fragen.

P.S.: Nicht das Tackle, sondern der Fisch entscheidet!

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## glavoc (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Baumi,
schöner, interessanter Ausstausch! 



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> @
> Woba-Saison ist eher im zeitigen Frühjahr.
> 
> Gilt bei mir draussen auf der Insel nicht. Jn., Feb., März bis teils weit in den April hinein sind bei mir die "toten" Monate vom Ufer. Aufm Festland fangen die dort zu der Zeit jedoch gut...
> ...



Grüßle zurück!
|wavey:


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo, Glavoc, 
es ist immer gut über den Kirchturm hinaus zu blicken.
Woba ist eh ein Fall für sich. Sind halt schlau die Tiere und je schlauer, desto weniger feste allgemeingültige Regeln lassen sich aufstellen.
Im Mittelmeer laicht das Gros der Wolfsbarsche irgendwann Dezember/Januar pelagisch irgendwo draußen.
Danach suchen sie futterreiche Plätze auf und die sind im Mare Nostrum eher rar gesät. Das ist bei uns ihre Fressattackenphase.
Und Hunger macht unbedacht, selbst marine Einsteins wie die Labraxe.
Solche Plätze sind Flussmündungen und Flachwasser mit viel Brut.
Danach sind sie auch noch da, aber viel vorsichtiger (hatte ja letzten September Videos eingestellt glaube ich vom typischen Fressverhalten).
Allerdings glaube ich, dass sich durch genetisches Lernen im Zusammenhang mit dem Fishfarming und den vielen geflüchteten Fischen das Verhalten der Populationen noch weiter diversifiziert.
Ich liebe ja Woba über alles -auch auf dem Grill-, aber seit ich sie beim Schnorcheln füttere und beobachte, mag ich sie gar nicht mehr so gerne ums Eck bringen.
Und ne Fischart mit dem Ziel Catch and Realease zum Fototrophäensammeln zu befischen... naja, nicht so meins.
Dazu bin ich zu sehr Fischer im Ursprungssinn - zum Nahrungserwerb.

Amberjack beginnt bei uns im September, aber der Topmonat ist, wie bei euch, der Oktober.
Das ist dann übrigens auch Kalmarhochsaison - wahrscheinlich besteht da ein Zusammenhang...
Gibt nix besseres dafür als lebenden Kalmar, langsam tiefgeschleppt.

Die Abenddämmerung bevorzuge ich, weil ich im Urlaub gerne länger schlafe... ^^

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## glavoc (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> J
> Im Mittelmeer laicht das Gros der Wolfsbarsche irgendwann Dezember/Januar pelagisch irgendwo draußen.
> 
> Exakt! Wobei der Dezember noch geht, der Januar tote Hose ist...
> ...



Danke, sehr cooler Austausch!:m
Uns so schön beschrieben.
Oft ist die Fresskette noch mit Hornhechten, Spicara etc. erweitert. (Kalamar-AJ).
lg#h

PS - Tobias, danke für dein Feedback, Silverfish ebenso.


----------



## Promachos (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Das Gute allerdings an der Uferangelei: Lohnt sich nur frühmorgens und in der Abenddämmerung. Und zwischen Dämmerung und Dämmerung bleibt immer genügend Zeit für die Frau



Hallo Baumi,

das ist mir SEHR sympathisch. Werde ich - um die Kinder erweitert - in knapp drei Wochen beherzigen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen und ich das auch für erwähnenswert halte, mal noch ein paar Worte dazu. 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch die frühen Morgenstunden. Haben einfach auch etwas schönes. Prinzipiell habe ich aber nicht die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Fischerei auf z.B. Cudas so sehr von der Zeit abhängt. Ich denke da gibt es einen entscheidenden Unterschied (im Sommer) der auch mit Trubel am Strand und im Hafen usw zu tun hat. Habe schon im Sommer einen Cudaspot gehabt (mittags) wo ich bei jeder Überfahrt nen Biss bekommen habe. Allerdings dann abgelegen. Also für Landangler mag das gelten, Cudas sind ja auch nachtaktiv, aber wenn leichte Beute vorbeischwimmt nehmen sie die mit. Da ist man aber natürlich mit einem Plastikköder nochmal deutlich im Nachteil gegenüber Naturköder. 

Was auf jeden Fall nicht dämmerungsabhängig ist sind Palomettas. Die beißen gerne mittags bei knallender Sonne. Beißen auch morgens, aber habe schonmal Palos früh morgens gesehen, die da irgendwie wirkten als würden sie noch pennen. 

Ich will jetzt nicht damit sagen, dass die Dämmerungszeiten unwichtig sind. Nur, dass es kein muss ist in diesen zu angeln und durchaus gute Erfolge auch mitten am Tag erzielt werden können. Die Dämmerung hat eben wirklich Vorteile im Sommer (nicht so heiß, die Family pennt noch usw). 

Es gibt so viele Faktoren von denen das abhängt. Mal ein Erfahrungswert, der jetzt recht irrelevant wirkt. Bei uns kann man morgens früh eigentlich nicht mit Thunfischen rechnen. Aber Abends ist ne Topzeit für die. Es ist also nicht immer alles so einfach zu erklären |supergri

----

Leute ich muss fischen. Noch 2 Wochen. Der vergangene Dauerregen hier lässt einen ja wirklich nur noch sehnsüchtig nach Süden blicken !!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso, was Baumi sagt mit dem Fischen im ursprünglichen Sinn, das geht mir genauso. Da kann ich voll zustimmen. Und ich finde es hier im Forum sehr angenehm, dass das auch akzeptiert ist. Das gibts auch anders. 

Nur weil man Fisch entnimmt, heißt das ja nicht, dass man das nicht verantwortungsvoll tut. Kleine Fische z.B. releasen ist ja garkein Thema. Außer für Dr. Catch aus dem anderen Thread |evil:


----------



## pulpot (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kleine Fische z.B. releasen ist ja garkein Thema. Außer für Dr. Catch aus dem anderen Thread |evil:



Das dachte ich auch, als ich den Teller ganz unten gesehen habe #d Auch in Kroatien gibts Mindestmaße.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Exakt genau den meinte ich. Hatte auch schon einen Kommentar dazu getippt und habs dann doch nicht abgeschickt.


----------



## Linger (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Eine !!EINE!! Woche noch, dann darf ich meine neue Rute auch endlich rausfeuern 
 Kann`s echt kam abwarten! ..es ist einfach so wahr, was über Vorfreude immer behauptet wird - es ist definitiv die schönste Freude.


 Hätte ja total gerne noch ein/zwei gute Popper.
 Zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit den Yo-Zuri Sashimi 3D Poppern?

http://besten-kunstkoder.de/sklep/de/duel-yo-zuri-yo-zuri-sashimi-3d-popper-g1-a70-p406-k2923.html 


 PS: ..habe gestern Abend in meinen alten Kisten von Anno tuck tatsächlich noch Vorfächer mit DM-Preisauszeichnung gefunden 

 ..hoffe eure Keller sind in den letzten Tagen nicht abgesoffen


----------



## glavoc (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

stolzer Preis, der da abgerufen wird...junge junge. Das geht deutlich billiger!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab jetzt neu im Arsenal yozuri hydro popper, aber darüber kann ich dir erst in einem Monat berichten. Waren so um 15€ glaub ich und machen einen guten Eindruck und Haken muss ich auch nicht tauschen. 

Jaaa Vorfreude ist klasse. Das hält mich momentan auch über Wasser!


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp: Wer ist Dr.Catch und welcher andere Thread?


----------



## glavoc (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

denke, er meint den hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329853


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jop in dem Thread findest du den Link zu der Seite mit dem Teller voll 200 g Palomettas.


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo, hab's gesehen.
Wär ne gute Köderfischgröße 

Das mit dem Releasen kleiner Fische ergibt sich und macht gewissen Sinn.
Ergibt beim Essen ja auch ne Fummelei.
Bin allerdings von früher, von der Stellnetzfischerei her, das Grätenspucken gewöhnt.

Aber: Eigentlich hat auf die Bestände größeren Einfluss, was wir mit den großen bis sehr großen Exemplaren machen.
Das sind genau die, die wir aus genetischen Gründen eigentlich releasen sollten.
Sie tragen mehr und qualitativ besseren Laich.
Release ich nur die Kleinen, fördere ich die Verbuttung der Bestände.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wollte jetzt auch keine Diskussion anzetteln. Fand es da nur recht markant weils doch viele waren. Klar, das Problem bei den großen Fischen ist, dass die Jungtiere schon essbare Größen haben und noch lange nicht geschlechtsreif sind. Vermutlich ist es auch einfach Unwissenheit? 

Habe mir wegen meiner Palos auch schon viel anhören müssen...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

bin dann mal weg |wavey:


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg und gute Reise! 

Freu mich schon auf neue Berichte...


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach, ein bisschen Diskussion hin und wieder schadet nicht. In einem Beitrag zur Situation des Red Snapper las ich, das ein 8-jähriger Fisch über 200 mal so viele Nachkommen produziert, wie ein 5-jähriger. 
Auf der anderen Seite sind die Überlebensraten von Fischen im untermaßigen Bereich in der Regel relativ gering. Nur wenige von Ihnen werden -auf natürlichem Wege - die 8-Jährigkeit erreichen.
In so fern nehmen wir, wenn wir den 8-jährigen entnehmen einen viel negativen Einfluss auf die Bestände, als wenn wir 5000 untermaßigen Fische in die Pfanne hauen.
Du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will.
Es stellt sich für mich die Frage nach einer produktiven Release-strategie.
Grüße und tight lines, Baumi 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja stimmt 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ruhig mal einen großen releasen. 
Für die nachkommen 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dem stimme ich nicht zu. Ein alter Fisch hat qualitativ hochwertigen Laich, er hat offensichtlich einen erfolgreichen Genotypen und ist damit wertvoll für den Bestand. Da stimme ich zu. 
5000 Untermaßige Fische sollen also weit weniger Wert sein? Das kann man auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise betrachten. Fische sind r Strategen, sie produzieren also sehr viele Nachkommen und kümmern sich zumeist dann nicht mehr darum. Aus 5000 Eiern, werden nicht 5000 Fische und aus 5000 Babys nicht 5000 halbwüchsige. 

Das Mindestmaß für Palometta ist bei mir glaube ich 60cm. Ein Fisch der 50cm erreicht hat, was hat der noch für Feinde? Wenn du 5000 davon entnimmst, dann wird das ein großer Bestandsschaden sein. Die Fische auf dem Teller um die es geht. Lass sie 20cm haben. Auch die haben nicht mehr so viele Feinde. Ich will damit sagen, wenn der Fisch eine gewisse kritische Größe erreicht hat, dann sinkt seine Sterberate doch schon drastisch. Klar aus 5000 Eiern werden nicht 5000 solcher Fische, aber wenn sie mal so geworden sind, dann sind sie denke ich schon deutlich besser dran. 

Du kannst den Wert eines Fisches so nicht einfach definieren. Jeder noch so kleine ist potentieller Träger von wertvollen Genotypen. Vielleicht wäre die kleine Palometta auf deinem Teller ja der 20kg Fisch geworden. Du weißt es nicht. Dafür entnimmst du aber viele davon während du nur eine große entnehmen müsstest um ein ganzes Jahr davon zu essen. Die große hat sich aber mit Garantie schon fortgepflanzt, ihre Gene also eingebracht. Wenn du also ausnahmslos nur richtig fette mitnehmen würdest, dann wär das irgendwo auch eine Strategie die ihre Berechtigung hat. Dann müsste aber jeder andere Fisch , der sagen wir mal kleiner ist als 15kg immer konsequent von jedem Angler wieder reinfliegen. Für die Bestände wäre das nicht schlecht, oder? 

Das Thema ist komplex. Die EINE Lösung gibt es nicht. Ich persönlich finde die Praktiken einiger C&R Fanatiker mehr als zweifelhaft und bin eigentlich mit mir im reinen, wie wir Fischen. Was entnommen wird, wird verwertet. Ich finde, wie du ja auch, daran nichts verwerfliches. 

So viel von meiner Seite dazu.

So Kay, dann hau mal einen richtig Dicken raus. Vorteil dann beim releasen: du sparst verdammt viel Arbeit!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genau so ist es 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin im Kopf nur noch am Mittelmeer 

Noch 4 Wochen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin schon da [emoji16] 
Heute geschneidert [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mich reitzt es z.z auch gar nicht in den heimischen Flüssen zu angeln. Bin mit dem Kopf nur am Meer


----------



## glavoc (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Silverfish1 - ausser das ich den WM Titelmeister im Wasserball feier, freue ich mich nach den Regenfällen letzte Woche eventl. wieder an den einheimischen Flüssen auf Forellen zu angeln  ...werde die näxte Zeit auf jeden Fall nicht ans Meer kommen... 
Allen v_el Erfolg!!
lg
_


----------



## Silverfish1 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da gebe ich dir recht, gestern auch wieder ne 0 Nummer am Main und Forellen habe ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht versucht. 
Aber auch für mich ist in absehbarer Zeit das Meer leider nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habt nix verpasst ihr beiden.
Heute null die zweite. 
Bedingungen waren eigentlich top. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch ein Bild für Euch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alleine für so ein Panorama lohnt es sich auf zu stehen. ;-)


----------



## Snakesfreak (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schöner Spot! Da sollte doch eig. was gehen...?!


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Spots habe ich auch 5 Jahre lang reichlich befischt und es ging nie was :m

Der Countdown läuft. In 11 Tagen gehts los! Bin total heiß, wenn es auch eigentlich zum Angeln nicht so eine geile Zeit ist. Ich bevorzuge die Nebensaison.


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

95% der Mittelmeerküste sind irgendwie ein schöner Spot... Felsen, Weisswasser...
Ich freu mich auch schon wie Bolle.
Hab seit April mein Angelschlauchi aufgebaut.
(http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117699&page=112)
In 4 Wochen wird es ernst.
Dann wird sich zeigen, ob meine Gedankengänge richtig waren.
Hab den ganzen September... da wird schon wieder was gehen.
Mit dem Kajak war ich an Möglichkeiten beschränkter, wobei Kajak auch was hat...
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Cool Bericht und richtig schickes Boot. Da bin ich schon neidisch. Ich bin handwerklich eher unbegabt. Wie lange hat dich der auf/Umbau gedauert


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das sieht ziemlich gut aus! Wenn man das so sieht, merkt man auch eines: der baumi weiß genau wie er Angeln will und hat das dementsprechend gestaltet. Ich kenne das selber, man muss sich der eigenen Bedürfnisse erstmal klar werden und dann kann man sich auch das nächste Boot wirklich gut aussuchen/aufbauen. 

Zum deeptrolling was für eine Geschwindigkeit strebst du denn an? Mein Freund, der einen Elektromotor hat benutztdazu eine fette externe Batterie. Die verbrauchen nunmal ordentlich und ist auch schön wenn mans mal nicht braucht und man es dann einfach daheim lässt. 

September ist mir auch deutlich lieber. Oktober ist am besten. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## glavoc (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schöne Arbeit Baumi! Sauberes Werk, ja ja V4A. Alles andere macht wenig Sinn. Hast wirklich gelungen ausgebaut, kannst sogar Fischstechen machen^^  mit deinem E-"Feral"...und dann noch den ganzen September- mein Neid sei dir gewiss ...
allen lg und tl


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Baumi sehr schön sehr schön. Und toller Bericht. 
Wünsche dir Erfolg mit den Schauchi 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Leute, herzlichen Dank für euer Lob! 
@Silverfish1: Schwer zu sagen, wieviel Zeit ich insgesamt gebraucht habe.
Aber ich schätze mal ne starke Arbeitswoche.
Es steckt auch mehr Knete in den Ausbaumaterialien, als mich das Böötchen gekostet hat.
Und nach dem Törn im September wird es einiges zu revidieren geben.
Wobei ich auf kommendes Jahr entweder in ein größeres Boot oder in einen größeren Motor investieren werde. Den 6PS Mercury hab ich mittlerweile auch schon gegen nen 8 PS Honda getauscht.
@Dario: Tiefschleppen werde ich wohl mit 0,6-0,8 kn maximal.
Hab mittlerweile nen Hilfsmotorhalter gebastelt, wo mein 30lbs-Motorguide dran kommt. Die 45 Ah-Batterie hielt mit dem Kajak bei Halblast 5-6 Stunden.
Ich gehe davon aus dass mir am Schlauchi Viertellast zum trollen reicht.
Man wird sehen.
Der Honda hat ne Ladespule, d.h. zumindest teilladen ist möglich und wenn die Batterie unten ist, laufen damit zumindest noch Echolote/Plotter und Beleuchtung.
Ist natürlich kein Vergleich mit deinem Kahn, Dario.
Worüber ich mir noch Gedanken mache ist ein Lebendköderbehälter.
Vermutlich werde ich ne Kühlbox dafür modifizieren. Aber ich hab praktisch keinen Platz mehr :-(
Zu zweit wirds schon ganz schön kuschelig... 
@Glavoc: Fischstechen wär schon back to the roots  
Hab diesmal erstmals Reusen an Bord. Brauchen ja nur wenig Platz. Denke im Flachwasser ließe sich damit die eine oder andere Meeräsche als Lebendköder fangen..
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Baumi. 
Wo geht es denn hin im September. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nach Korfu, Meister Spinn.
Gib mal die Koordinaten in google ein:
39.719779, 19.674809
Und dann schau es dir in Navionics-Sonarcharts an:
https://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=de#boating/menu@10&key=a{nqFofwvB
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe die Lichtmaschine meines 8PS Hondas nicht als sehr leistungsstark empfunden. Bin allerdings auch immer nur rumgetuckert. Und nicht vergessen, ich komm auch vom kleinen Boot. Ist eine gute Erfahrung gewesen um erstmal alles kennenzulernen. So wussten wir dann genau, was wir wollten für das nächste Boot. Man bekommt einen anderen Blick und nimmt Sachen, die unpraktisch sind dann ganz anders wahr. 

Ja slow trolling das geht zwar bei kleinen Booten noch, aber E-Motor soll da schon echt praktisch für sein. Die Seafox z.B. machts nicht unter 5kmh im Standgas und wenn du dann mit Livebaits fischst ist das schon ne andere Nummer als mit dem kleineren Boot. Ich kenn das |supergri

Mit den Livebaits haben wir das so gemacht, dass wir die viel in so einer schwimmenden Wanne (Sotosbox) aufbewahrt haben, womit man auch langsam fahren kann. Und nur für den Transport dann in eine im Boot umgefüllt haben. Erhöht die Vitalität der Tiere und nimmt nicht durchgehend so viel Platz weg. Wobei wir auch mit der Nussschale mehr Platz hatten. 

Hast du echt so geile Seeberge da wie im Navionics? :lDann noch schön im Channel mit Strömung. Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja, Dario, die Berge gibt es. Nach Nordwesten hin zur Insel Othonoi ist es noch interessanter, da weniger befischt.
Hab neulich auf wundersame Weise die ziemlich genauen Koordinaten eines unkartierten großen Wracks auf 50-60m gefunden, und das quasi vor der Haustür 
Die Strömung ist halt heftig, geht stellenweise wie ein Bach. Vorwiegend von Nord nach Süd. Daher ist Südwetter (Ostria) sehr interessant, da sich dann lokal Strömungswalzen aufbauen und die Thune und Schwertfische und allerlei Getier auflaufen lassen.
Die Sotosbox kenn ich auch. Hab nen Setzkescher mit Schwimmreifen, da ist die Box sicherlich besser. Will halt vorwiegend Köder darin an meiner Ankerboje hältern.
Überdenke auch die Anschaffung eines faltbaren Systems, wie die Black Cat Live Bait Bag. Aber leider gibt es die nicht in blau oder weiß, passend zum Boot. Ich bin da schon eitel 
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja dann werden wir ja bestimmt einiges an Fischen hier gepostet bekommen im September! 

Sieht echt gut aus dein Revier!


----------



## t-dieter26 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönes Schlauchi #6 Glückwunsch , Baumi gute Fische wünsch ich dir.
Und boah , was für ein enormer  kompletter Ausbau.
Das Schlauchi erinnert mich stark an mein jetztiges Honwave.
Mein Ausbau ist allerdings spartanisch , eigentlich kaum vorhanden .
Zum spinnfischen auf frenzys bleibts sogar fast leer , ääh ,damit noch dicke Fische reinpassen :vik::vik::vik:
Tl Dieter


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Dieter,
dicke Fische häng ich Hemingway-mäßig an die Bordwand 
Ist dein Honwave ein T40/T35? Auf ein T40 würde vorne noch ne Landeplattform für nen Frenzy-Aufklärungs-Quadcopter passen.
Aber im Ernst: Wie zufrieden biste mit dem Honwave? Die hatte ich auch mal auf dem Schirm unf hatte letzten Herbst ganz knapp ein gebrauchtes verpasst.
Jetzt wär'n meine Favoriten F-Rib (faltbares Rib) oder ZAR Mini Alu (Platzwunder).
Es gibt ja nen Haufen schöne breite Angelschlauchboote. Aber leider meist in dunkelgrün. Taugt leider meines Erachtens für's Mittelmeer garnicht, außer vielleicht von Dezember bis Februar...
TL, Baumi


----------



## hans albers (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin,

sieht gut aus (boot und revier..)

viel spass, und bin gespannt auf den bericht !


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallöchen
Du weißt ja wie es bei Hemmingway ausgegangen ist ....

Ich hab das T40. Davor hatte ich ein Norisboat 4,20 , alle zerlegbaren mit Luftkiel in dieser Größe dürften ähnliche Fahreigenschaften haben.
Das Honwave scheint mir etwas kompakter und etwas langsamer.
Endgültig kann ich noch nichts sagen , weil ich (zum Glück) noch nicht gegen wirklich  starken Wind und Wellen frontal gegenan fahren musste.Das ist bei diesen Booten das größte Problem und dürfte mit dem breiten Bug des Honwave kein Vergnügen werden.
Viel lieber hätte ich ein RIB auf dem Meer .Viel bessere Rauhwassereigenschaften.Geht aber bei mir nicht , weil ich oft durch gaaanz flache Flussmündungen aufs Meer raus muss.
TL Dieter


----------



## Krallblei (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter wir werden alle sterben 

Mach mir keine Angst vor deinem neuen Kahn. 
Sonst fahr ich mit meinem Anjova Kajak und wir Treffern uns|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Dieter wir werden alle sterben
> 
> Mach mir keine Angst vor deinem neuen Kahn.
> Sonst fahr ich mit meinem Anjova Kajak und wir Treffern uns|wavey:



Du hättest ja auch die sichere Variante haben können, aber Nein du musst 3 Tage nach meiner Abfahrt kommen #c


----------



## Krallblei (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Och wir fischen Oktober zusammen ;-)


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da weißt aber bisher nur du was von ;+


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Äähh Benny , mit kein Vergnügen meinte ich eigentlich sowas wie Spritzwasser , klitschnass werden , hüpfende Kühltaschen und so. |bigeyes 
Ja Dario , unsere Termine passen dies Jahr nicht so topp zusammen , schade.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmm denke wir sehen uns im September, Dieter. ODer bist du zweite Ende September nicht mehr da?


----------



## Krallblei (3. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter bleibt bis der erste Schnee fällt


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mir kam grad der Gedanke, auf den Youtube Channel von elpezrosa aufmerksam zu machen, weil ich grad ein neues Video von denen gesehen habe. Letztens kam ja mal die Frage nach Führungsstilen von Black Minnow. In dem Channel gibts dazu einige Erläuterungen, also für den ein oder anderen sicher ganz interessant. In diesem Fall allerdings für den Crazy Sandeel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_oPlh3JLLY

In 1 Woche bin ich vielleicht schon am Fischen |rolleyes


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs,
die erste Woche ist nun rum.
Wetter ist irgendwie etwas extremer als sonst, große Brandungswelle, später kam dann noch Wind dazu, alles mehr als ich das von sonst kenne.
War fleißig jeden Morgen draußen, außer einen Tag wegen der Brandungswelle, hatte teilweise bis 1,5 Meter.
Habe wie üblich mein kleines Riff zu erst abgefischt, keine Wölfe da.
Dann schnell zu den Felsen neben dem Hafen, hier erreicht man Wassertiefen von 1,0 m bis 5+ m . Diverse Köder probiert, Nada. Raubaktivitäten gab es dort eigentlich fast jeden Tag, aber sehr schwach und oft ausser Wurfweite in Richtung Bojen.
Die Räuber trieben hier die kleinen Hornhechte aus dem Wasser, sah aus wie Palometa auf Jagd, genau kann ich es nicht sagen, da den Fisch nie richtig gesehen habe. Barra war es nicht. Ich habe Tideminnows und Maniacs probiert, auch nen donbelone und den Stylo.
 Auf Tideminnow hatte ich diverse Anstubser aber nicht einer blieb
  hängen, ist irgendwie wie verhext.
Einen Tag habe ich mir ein Boot geleistet.
Habe mich hier auf die Spinnfischerei mit Castingjigs beschränkt, um mich nicht zu verzetteln. Also los in Richtung Mahi Revier an der gelben Bote. Auf halber Strecke Schwarm Hornhechte wird aus dem Wasser getrieben. Stelle angefahren und abgefischt nichts trotz weiterer Hornhechte Sprünge.
Bin dann weiter zur Boje. Dort Bereich mit Glace abgefischt. Einen kleinen Hornhecht gefangen. Leider nix passendes fürs freelining bei. Dann erster kleiner Mahimahi, geht dann im Sprung verloren. Toll. Hatte hier auch einige Fehlbisse oder Anstubser.
Habe die Tour dann mehre Male durchgeführt, mal mit Jigs mal mit Tideminnow geschleppt, nix nada.
Habe dann noch einen Bereich am großen Felsen angesteuert, hier jede Menge kleiner Hornies gesehen, ist dann mein Ziel für die nächste Tour.
Ja irgendwie blöd, dass die das auch schaffen einen Köder anzustoßen ohne hängen zu bleiben und das auch beim Maniac, ???
Hoffe das bessert sich noch in der nächten Zeit. Für nächste Woche mehr Wind angesagt. Na mal sehen.
VG Kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

[emoji27][emoji22][emoji26][emoji22][emoji26]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute früh bluefish gehakt. Habe gleich gemerkt ist ein großer, hat Schnur genommen wie irre. Bremse bis aufs äußerste erhöht 7kg. Fisch zieht in den Hafen hinein nimmt ca 100 Schnur,ich über die Felsen hinterher habe mich fast zwei mal abgemault , dann habe ich einen guten stand, Fisch ist weit im Hafen, kann ihn jetzt drillen und heran pumpen, muss die Rute sogar am vorgriff halten soviel Druck ist da drauf, bekomme ihn bis auf 15 Meter heran, dann biegen sich vier haken auf und ab ist er. Was für ne scheiß ich könnte [emoji33]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hatte dann noch zwei fehlbisse. 
Und einen könnte ich noch fangen. Hat ein knappes Kilo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist ja bitter, vorallem 4 Haken. Aber immerhin könntest du noch einen an Land ziehen. Petri. 
Ist das die Zenaqrute ?


----------



## glavoc (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Doctore! 
Die Drillinge - von VMC in der starken Qualität aufgebogen? Wow!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die verlorenen Fische sind es immer, die einen am Angeln halten. Du weißt, er ist da draußen und er ist groß. Ich halte deine Schilderung zwar für leicht übertrieben  aber muss geil gewesen sein. Ich denke, du wirst noch eine Revanche bekommen. Zeit hast du und Fisch ist da. 

Blues hab ich auch schon viele verloren. Die kämpfen bis zum letzten Meter. Sind geile Fische, meinen letztes JAhr auf Popper verlorenen hab ich auch noch gut im Kopf. War ähnlich bitter. An den Bildern vom Köder, die du mir geschickt hast, ist ja eindeutig zu erkennen, dass es ein Blue war. Der war gut gehakt, also konnte er die Schnur nicht durchbeißen, aber die Hooks waren dann doch zu schwach. Ich fische an meinen Ködern grundsätzlich starke, allerdings ist bei mir dann auch nicht mit Wolf oder sowas zu rechnen, dort wo ich es mache. Außer ich werf über den Käfig, dann hab ich 1000 Wölfe auf einmal dran :q

Mein Urlaub liegt grad aufgrund technischer Probleme (Auto) erstmal auf Eis. :c|abgelehn


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War eigentlich nicht übertrieben. Habe ja selbst gestaunt das der noch Schnur abziehen konnte. 
Ja das ist die zenaq. Hat hinten Power ohne ende. Ca 20lb vorfach 25lb

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weiter so Doktor!!


Mein größter GT hatte auch 3 Haken im Maul und war dann weg:r


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh schade .|gr: 
so viel Schnur nehmen und dann noch Haken verbiegen , das muss ein großer gewesen sein. 
Die ollen garstigen Blues kenne ich eher als Vorfachknipser und Luftakrobaten.Haken hat mir noch keiner krummgebogen.
War denn so wenig Platzreserve , dass du so viel Druck machen musstest? 
 7 kg Bremse passt für ~50lb und mittlere tunas beim spinning . |uhoh: 
Dario ich wünsch dir eine ruckzuck-express-Reparatur.Nach so langer Zeit ohne.... #:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Platz.?  War kein Platz mehr. 
Hat in der Hafeneinfahrt gebissen und ist dann in den Hafen rein. Alles was weniger als volle bremse war, war wirkungslos. 
Bei der Leine die draußen war konnte der jeden Steg nehmen. 
War halt schwierig. 
Aber haken verbogen [emoji26]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Haken getauscht. Gegen stärkere. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viiiiel Glück beim nächsten ..:a wünsch ich dir . #h


----------



## pneubusiness (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> So nun folgt mal Teil 1 meines Berichts
> Mein Angelgebiet war Mallorca rund um Capdepera.
> 
> Da ich ja ein paar Spanier vor Ort kenne habe ich mir gleich mal was ausgemacht das wir gemeisam zum angeln gehen.
> ...



Hallo Mett,
ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, aber da wir da immer mal Urlaub machen erlaube mir die Frage: Ist da nicht Schutzgebiet, Cala Mesquida und drumrum? Auf der Karte siehts so aus und am Strand steht ein Schild, frag mal deinen Spanier. 
Ich hab da und weiter links an den Klippen auch geangelt weil wir oben im Hotel waren. Mit Herzklopfen allerdings. Gefangen nur ein paar kleine Stiftbarsche gen Mittag und Abends auf Grund hats nur etwas gezappelt, sonst war Null.

VG Tino


----------



## Vafthrudnir (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo sieht auf der Karte so aus als wär da Sperrgebiet. 

Schade um den Bluefisch...

  In 2 Wochen geht’s bei uns an die Costa Brava und Angeln sind auch dabei, ohne Boot. 
  2 Brandungsruten, 2 Spielzeugruten für die Kids und 1 Allroundrute für Blinker, Wobbler usw... 
  Werd mich überwiegend am flachen Strand aufhalten, abends 22-24h bzw. morgens 5-7 Uhr. Wenn da nichts beißt vielleicht auch mal am Cap de Creus, da ist glaub nur Profifischerei verboten oder Cala Pedrosa probieren.

  Ganz in der Nähe sind auch Flussmündungen (Rio del Ter u.a.). Nun hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man speziell an den Mündungen (Ausnahme Ebro) in Spanien gar nicht angeln darf, auch nicht mit Lizenz. Könnt Ihr mir dazu was sagen? Auf den Karten ist da nichts eingetragen.

Ist mein erster Angel-Versuch am Mittelmeer überhaupt, Lizenzen haben wir uns online besorgt. Falls wir was fangen, kommen die Bilder natürlich hier rein.

Viele Grüße
Vaft


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Vafthrudnir schrieb:


> Wenn da nichts beißt vielleicht auch mal am Cap de Creus, da ist glaub nur Profifischerei verboten oder Cala Pedrosa probieren.



|jump:|jump: hahaha träum weiter. Glaub mir eins, wenn du in Spanien bist: es wird alles verboten, bevor die Profifischerei angetastet wird. Und auch wenn es verboten ist, juckt es die Null komma null. Und 3 mal darfst du raten wem die Generalitat ihre Strafen aufbrummt...

Tatsächlich ist das nicht so einfach zu sagen. Vielerorts steht, dass es verboten ist. Vom Boot ist es aber an den meisten Stellen erlaubt. Teilweise ist es auch glaube ich verboten, weil du die Wege nicht verlassen dürftest. So ist das zumindest ganz vorne am Cap, Club Med wird das auch überprüft! 

Besorg dir auf jeden Fall mindestens die Lizenz. Der Kontrolldruck von Land ist nicht sonderlich hoch, aber es gab schon Aktionen. 

Wünsche dir trotzdem viel Erfolg. 

Leute ich krieg hier die Krise. Dieser Sommer ist doch eine einzige Katastrophe und ich komme hier nicht weg. #q


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja hier weiterhin schwierig, die einheimischen fangen auch nichts bis nicht so doll. Direkt in den Hafenwollte ich nicht gehen.
Habe jeden Tag ein bis zwei Bisse und Aussteiger von Bluefish.
Heute früh an derAußenmole einen Wolfsbarsch beobachtet der sich an den Futterfisch anschleicht.
Nach mehreren Minuten wage ich einen Wurf, Woba geht sofort hinter dem Minnow her und dreht ab.
Soviel zum Thema Wolfsbarsch, ein extrem schlauer Fisch. Gesehen hat er mich bestimmt nicht.
Habe jetzt noch eine Woche, mal sehen was noch geht.

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snakesfreak (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Promachos (13. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo!

Morgen geht es an den saronischen Golf, in die Sonne Griechenlands. Angelsachen sind im Koffer verstaut, allerdings in Sachen Köder nur eine Minimalauswahl. Aber egal...
Meine Kontaktperson vor Ort macht mir keine allzu großen Hoffnungen: Das Wasser in Küstennähe ist durch die wochenlange Hitzewelle so warm, dass sich alle Futterfische und mit ihnen die Räuber ins Tiefe zurückgezogen haben. Wir werden sehen. Berichten werde ich auf jeden Fall, allerdings erst Anfang September.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg und gute Reise 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Καλό ταξίδι και καλό ψάρεμα, Προμαχέ !


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Καλό ταξίδι και καλό ψάρεμα, Προμαχέ !



ehrlich?? wow#c|kopfkrat


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hai Männers
Endlich kann ich auch wieder los.  :vik: 
Erst nach Riumar , mal sehn was vor dem Ebrodelta so rumschwimmt.
Zielfisch Nr 1 sind ganz klar die dicken blauen Brummer .
Ich habe da auch eine Woche bei Ron gebucht .Wenn das Wetter mitspielt könnte die Chance ganz gut sein.
Danach geht es wieder in die Bucht von Rosas .
Ich hoffe es gibt endlich mal wieder Bonitos in guter Größe , die letzten 2 Jahre war das nicht so toll.
Natürlich berichte ich mal wie es läuft ...
Euch allen TL , Dieter


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg am delta 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## afbaumgartner (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fette Fische wünsch ich Dir, Dieter!


----------



## Vafthrudnir (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo viel Erfolg. Wenn Du Roses meinst, bin ich da bald auch ganz in der Nähe und schon gespannt was Du so fängst.


----------



## Krallblei (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja wir sind in Roses. Wo bist du?

Man noch zwei Wochen. #q
Hab vor Vorfreude das Kajak schon aufs Dach geschnallt


----------



## Vafthrudnir (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Pals, am 26. gehts los für 2 Wochen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Pals hört sich doch schon nach Palo an.  Ich habe mich heute immerhin schonmal entschneidert, aber leider den guten Fisch verloren... 

Dieter ich glaub zum Ebro hättste nicht fahren brauchen...


----------



## W-Lahn (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gerade Flüge gebucht, im September geht es 2 Wochen nach Kreta :l


----------



## Mett (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen, hier ist ja richtig was los 

Ein paar Tage brauche ich noch um die liegengebliebene Arbeit  aufzuarbeiten, dann gibt es aber Berichte von mir wie es auf Kreta bzw. Mallorca gelaufen ist.


----------



## Mett (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pneubusiness schrieb:


> Hallo Mett,
> ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, aber da wir da immer mal Urlaub machen erlaube mir die Frage: Ist da nicht Schutzgebiet, Cala Mesquida und drumrum? Auf der Karte siehts so aus und am Strand steht ein Schild, frag mal deinen Spanier.
> Ich hab da und weiter links an den Klippen auch geangelt weil wir oben im Hotel waren. Mit Herzklopfen allerdings. Gefangen nur ein paar kleine Stiftbarsche gen Mittag und Abends auf Grund hats nur etwas gezappelt, sonst war Null.
> 
> VG Tino



Die Regelungen sind leider etwas komliziert, Schutzgebiet hast du aber richtig erkannt, bedeutet aber in diesem Fall:
kein Angeln vom Felsen (linke Seite der Bucht)
kein angeln am Strand in den Sommermonaten

Am besten fragst du bei der Behörde wo du dir die Lizenz geholt hast gezielt nach den Bereichen die du befischen willst (was ist erlaubt, was nicht), dann hast du auch alles schriftlich.
Selbst den Einheimischen entgehen oft die Jährlichen Änderungen und bei Kontrollen hört man auch immer was neues |uhoh:


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Die Regelungen sind leider etwas komliziert, Schutzgebiet hast du aber richtig erkannt, bedeutet aber in diesem Fall:
> kein Angeln vom Felsen (linke Seite der Bucht)
> kein angeln am Strand in den Sommermonaten
> 
> ...



Darf ich kurz von der Seite was einwerfen 

 Inzwischen bekommt man die Lizenz ja online (sofern man eine Kreditkarte besitzt und sich durch den Catalanischen Behörenwahn korrekt durch geklickt hat). Kann sein, dass sich die Bestimmungen immer mal ändern, dann ist aber das beste Nachschlagewerk das größere PDF auf der Caib Seite.

https://www.caib.es/seucaib/ca/arxiuServlet?id=3005400

 Da sind auch die Schutzgebiete drinnen usw. Das am besten vor Ort im Hotel mal übersetzen lassen. Ich hatte den ganzen Kram ausgedruckt immer dabei. Auch die Mindestmaße wobei ich eh C & R gemacht hatte...


----------



## Seatrout (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin moin,
Bin immer eher stiller leser gewesen.
Ich fahre nun für 4 Wochen nach Sardinien.
Wir werden unser Segelboot als basis haben.
Schlauchboot mit Plotter/echo zum fischen.
Ich werde Berichten.

Beste Grüße 
Hannes


----------



## Mett (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz von der Seite was einwerfen
> 
> Inzwischen bekommt man die Lizenz ja online (sofern man eine Kreditkarte besitzt und sich durch den Catalanischen Behörenwahn korrekt durch geklickt hat). Kann sein, dass sich die Bestimmungen immer mal ändern, dann ist aber das beste Nachschlagewerk das größere PDF auf der Caib Seite.
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht (habe auch immer alles dabei) aber der Marina ist das ziemlich egal was die im Hotel sagen.
Der besagte Strand ist da ein gutes Beispiel ... lt. Angaben ist es Schutzzone und die Sonderregelungen habe ich in den Dokumenten nicht gefunden (auch meine spanischen Bekannten nicht).
Für mich einfach ein besseres Gewissen wenn man schriflich von der Behörde selbst was vorweisen kann.


----------



## Fr33 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Strand ist auch Schutzzone... aber links davon nach den Felsen (die die Bucht quasi einkesseln), darf man widerrum an bestimmten Tagen angeln.


----------



## afbaumgartner (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gute Fahrt und tight lines, Hannes


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola|wavey:, wieder zu Hause - 

Fasse noch mal kurz zusammen: Bedingungen dies mal schwieriger als sonst, großer Fisch verlohren, kleinen Bluefish gelandet und gegessen. Geschmack war nicht so doll.

Die weiteren Tage nichts mehr, mehrere Aussteiger noch beim Bluefish angeln mal auf manic mal auf tide minnow. Mein kleiner spanischer Freund konne noch zwei kleine verhaften, einen auf Popper den anderen auf Patchinko.

Die Fänge bei den Einheimischen die direkt im Hafen am Fischkutteranleger geangelt haben waren auch deutlich weniger, mal vereinzelt ein kleines Exemplar. War also kein beisswilliger Fisch mehr da.

An der Außenmole habe ich längere Zeit einen Woba beobachtet, der sich immer an die Kleinfischschwärme angeschlichen hat. Nach längerem habe ich dann einen Wurf gewagt, Woba sofort hinter dem Manic her und dann abgedreht.

Wetter mit Dünung hatten wir des öffteren, habe mich dann noch am Strand wieder auf Woba probiert.
Ingesamt so fünf Nachläufer, dass ist deutlich mehr als ich sonst beobachten konnte aber nicht einer ist eingestiegen. Bei meinem kleinen Spanier dito.

Zur Fischerei in der Nähe des Hafen, ich bevorzuge eigentlich oft die Mole zum Strand hin. Außenmole bei uns auch kein rankommen ist abgesperrt. Im Hafen verboten. 
Aber der Bereich an der Hafeneinfahrt ist gar nicht so schlecht. Hier ist das Wasser wieder sauber. Man kann fast alle Tiefen abfischen von tief bis flach (zum Ufer hin). Interessant ist die Zeit wenn die Fischkutter herein kommen und den restlichen Kleinfisch über Bord werfern. Von oben die Möwen und von unten die Räuber. Und das auch noch in Wurfweite vom Ufer. Geht nur mit sinkendem Köder! ( Wobler mit kurzer Schaufer oder Casting Jig , Gumi geht bestimmt auch, hatte nur nicht das passende Gewicht bei) und kurz warten bis die Möwen etwas 
weiter sind|supergri. *Bitte nichts provozieren.* 
Das funktioniert auch wenn nichts über Bord geworfen wird, direkt ins Fahrwasser werfen, und man hat nicht den Stress mit den Möwen. So mal als Tip wenn es nicht so richtig will.

Habe leider zwei Möwen übersehen und die sind wie blöd eingestiegen. Bitte mit minimalem Druck einholen, dann hängt der Haken nur im oberen Gefieder und lässt sich ohne Verletzung entfernen. Wenn man die dabei auf den Rücken legt sind die auch komplett ruhig.

Ich wünsche allen die jetzt unten sind bzw. jetzt fahren viel Erfolg. Die Zeit dürfte jetzt auch besser werden, da die Kleinfischbestände von Woche zu Woche reduziert werden.

#htight lines Kay


----------



## dido_43 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein Hallo in die Runde. 

Bin Ende September für 14 Tage das erste mal auf Malle (Porto Colom) und werde ab und an versuchen, ein Fischlein zu überlisten. Mitnehmen werde ich eine Tict 3,5 g WG Light Rockfishrute sowie eine weitere Spinnrute mit 14 g WG. Köder sind ausreichend vorhanden. 

Kennt sich jemand in dieser Gegend aus (im Hafen angeln etc) bzw kann ich dort im Ort eine Lizenz erwerben?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Fr33 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Ein Hallo in die Runde.
> 
> Bin Ende September für 14 Tage das erste mal auf Malle (Porto Colom) und werde ab und an versuchen, ein Fischlein zu überlisten. Mitnehmen werde ich eine Tict 3,5 g WG Light Rockfishrute sowie eine weitere Spinnrute mit 14 g WG. Köder sind ausreichend vorhanden.
> 
> ...




 Hol dir die Lizenz vorher online. So musst du nicht einen Tag mit Amt, Bank usw. vergeuden. Ist bequemer. 

 Die Ruten finde ich etwas zu leicht. So für kleine Schriftbarsche usw. ist die UL bestimmt super - aber die 14gr ist mir zum spinnfischen viel zu leicht. Hab da ne klassische Zandergummi Rute bzw. in der WG Klasse was mitgehabt. 

 Unterschätze den Wind nicht, gegen den du meist werfen musst. Da sind zu leichte Montagen nix. Zudem kann immermal was größeres einsteigen. 

 In den Häfen ist generell Angelverbot. Musst also an den Hafenausfahrten bzw. Molen usw. angeln.


----------



## dido_43 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Ein Hallo in die Runde.
> 
> Bin Ende September für 14 Tage das erste mal auf Malle (Porto Colom) und werde ab und an versuchen, ein Fischlein zu überlisten. Mitnehmen werde ich eine Tict 3,5 g WG Light Rockfishrute sowie eine weitere Spinnrute mit 14 g WG. Köder sind ausreichend vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Ich schieb das mal in den Mallorca Fred |wavey:


----------



## pneubusiness (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht (habe auch immer alles dabei) aber der Marina ist das ziemlich egal was die im Hotel sagen.
> Der besagte Strand ist da ein gutes Beispiel ... lt. Angaben ist es Schutzzone und die Sonderregelungen habe ich in den Dokumenten nicht gefunden (auch meine spanischen Bekannten nicht).
> Für mich einfach ein besseres Gewissen wenn man schriflich von der Behörde selbst was vorweisen kann.



Moinsen, danke Euch für die Ausführungen.

Also ich hab jetzt mit Übersetzer und telefonieren mit Bekanntem folgendes zum Angeln zusammengestellt, *für das Gebiet dort !!*

Allgemein nur Dienstag Donnerstag Samstag und Sonntags.
Nur von Sonnenauf bis Sonnenuntergang.
Eine Angel pro Lizenz.
Nur normales Angeln, Kugel Pose Grund.
Keine lebenden Köderfische.
Kein Spinnangeln !! 
Fische nicht mitnehmen.
Boot extra Genehmigung mit Auflagen.

Im besonderen Schutzgebiet ZPE gar nicht angeln. (Strand und links davon zählt nicht dazu. Kommt erst später die Zone.

Kurzum, hab kein Problem mit den Auflagen dort, bis auf das mit dem Spinning 

VG Tino


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn du die Ecke bei Cala Mesquida bzw. links davon meinst - so hab ich mir das auch von einem Catalanen auf Deutsch übersetzen lassen. Da gibts was von Mindesthakengröße usw... aber Spinnfischen ist erlaubt. Nur Speerfischen usw. nicht. Ggf falsch übersetzt....


----------



## pneubusiness (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja dort, wir hatten ja schon geschrieben. Das hab ich aus deinem Link:

• No se puede practicar el spinning
• No se puede utilizar la fisga


----------



## Fr33 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann ist das neu.... krass.


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute, gleich geht's an den Start.
Gestern das Auto geladen... Schlauchboot und Motor, Sitzkisten, Tank etc...
Dachte schon, die liebste Frau von allen müsse ihre Schuhe zu Hause lassen.
Am Ende hat dann doch alles gepasst... Hat die Frau also nochmal Glück gehabt 
Jetzt erstmal durch'n Gotthard nach Ancona Mittelmeerluft schnuppern... morgen auf die Fähre... übermorgen Ankunft.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was das "SeaTurtle" so hergibt...
Wetter ist auf Korfu momentan sehr heiß, Meer sehr ruhig, Wasser sehr warm.. bedeutet: Schleppen wohl eher auf 40-50m Tiefe auf die ersten Amberjacks.
Erhoffe mir, dass ich gleich nach dem Wässern im Hafengebiet von Ag. Stefanos ein paar Hornis als Köder erwische, ansonsten halt toter Kalmar vom Markt.
Kann's gar nicht abwarten.

Schutzgebiete haben wir auf der Insel praktisch nicht. Sie wären allerdings wünschenswert. Anscheinend ist was größeres bei uns in der Region in Planung. Hab entsprechende Karten gesehen.
Dann wäre meine Homebase genau am Rand eines solchen Gebietes 
Aber bis diese Maßnahmen greifen, bin ich ein alter Tattergreis.
Insgesamt scheint es erwiesen, dass Schutzgebiete die Fischerei in benachbarten Zonen sehr positiv beeinflussen. On véra!

Bis dahin tight lines!

Baumi


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt. Wir freuen uns auf ausführliche Berichterstattung 

Tight Lines


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg und gute Reise 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

viel spass und petri...


----------



## glavoc (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dir eine gute Fahrt und Überfahrt Baumi! Ebenso einen erholsamen Urlaub und jede Menge Fisch an der Leine (plus der sprichwörtlichen Handbreit Seewasser unterm Kiel  ). 
Würde auch sehr gerne wieder mal runter, allein die (Lohn-)Arbeit lässt mich nicht ...
Allen anderen Urlaubern ebenso lg und viel Erfolg, sowie Dr.Spinn ein Danke für den Bericht!
Grüßle


----------



## Promachos (28. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo an die Mittelmeerfraktion!#h

Der eine (afbaumgartner) kommt, der andere (ich) geht...

Hier - wie angekündigt und versprochen - mein Kurzbericht zum Urlaub am Saronischen Golf:
Die Voraussetzungen war schon mal nicht so günstig, denn ich konnte unter anderem wegen der Schuhe meiner Frau (und der Kinder) (und anderer Sachen) meine Reiserute nicht mitnehmen. Gottseidank hat mir die Frau unseres Vermieters eine ihrer Ruten zur Verfügung gestellt, die halbwegs tauglich für mein Vorhaben war, mit Kunstköder einen Woba zu erwischen.
Insgesamt war ich vier Mal für circa 30 Minuten beim Angeln, drei Mal am Abend und ein Mal am Morgen, jeweils zur blauen Stunde. Geangelt habe ich ausschließlich an einem kleinen, mit Felsblöcken befestigten Hafen (s. Photo).
Mit Hilfe meiner Kinder, die ganz versessen darauf waren, mit Keschern und Brot das Artenspektrum ihres Vaters zu erweitern, konnte ich insgesamt sechs verschiedene Fischarten fangen (s. Photos):


zahlreiche kleine Meeräschen(?)
"Nonnen" (von den Einheimischen wegen ihres schwarzen Kleides so genannt)
irgendwas Buntes
einen circa 15 cm langen, hochrückigen Fisch, der beige mit dünnen hellbraunen Linien war (auf einen schlanken Pilker gebissen)(von dem habe ich kein Photo)
einen Hornhecht
und 2(!) Wolfsbarsche mit circa 40 cm (auf die bin ich so richtig stolz|supergri).
Ich bin erst seit ein paar Stunden zurück und mir fehlt etwas die Lust, ausführlich zu schreiben. Es war auf jeden Fall eine geniale Erfahrung, im Mare Med zu angeln, und ich war überrascht, dass ich mit relativ geringem zeitlichen Aufwand doch den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen konnte. Ich gebe zu, dass nach dem ersten Wolfsbarsch meines Lebens, den ich bei der zweiten Angeltour fangen konnte, a bissla die Luft raus war und ich lieber bis spät in der Nacht mit meiner Frau in der Taverne oder auf dem Freisitz saß.

Herzlichen Dank euch allen, die ihr mir mit Tipps und guten Ratschlägen geholfen habt!:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (28. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und hier die Photos des Objekts der Begierde.
Köder waren ein Wobbler von Caperlan (Eigenmarke von Decathlon) und ein Savage Gear Prey Salt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Glückwunsch zum Hervorragenden Einstieg, du weist schon das Wolfsbarsch nicht einfach ist. Petriheil.


----------



## Promachos (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Besten Dank, Dr. Spin!

Ja, das ist mir bewusst - und ich bin auch nicht so vermessen, zu glauben, dass es an meinen anglerischen Qualitäten lag, sondern am anscheinend guten Bestand dort. Ich habe übrigens in den zwei Wochen dort sehr viele Angler gesehen, aber keinen einzigen Spinnfischer.

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr mir bei der Bestimmung der gefangenen Kleinfische helfen würdet. Vor allem meine Kinder wollen unbedingt wissen, wie der bunte Fisch heißt, der ihnen in den Kescher ging.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## eintrachtmanu (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri! Der bunte sollte ein Meerpfau sein.


----------



## W-Lahn (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes WoBa-Petri Promachos! Der bunte Fisch im Kescher ist auf jedenfall ein Lippfisch, vermutlich der "Meerpfau"....


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zu den Wobas. Wenn ich bedenke wie lange ich für meinen ersten gebraucht habe ...
Ich habe Spanien soeben verlassen und befinde mich auf dem Heimweg. Das Fischen gestaltete sich schwierig aufgrund des enormen Aufkommens an Sportbooten. Fisch war hart erarbeitet, aber die letzten Tage haben es dann doch gerettet. Jetzt müssen Benny und Dieter die Stellung halten, bis ich in 3 Wochen wiederkomme.


----------



## PsychoBo (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Promachos,

 Der bunte Lippfisch ist ein Coris julis oder auf DE Meerjunker.
 Der schwarze Fisch ist ein Chromis chromis, Mönchsfisch. 

 Viele Grüße
Boris


----------



## Fr33 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu, 

 bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich wohl auch nochmal für paar Tage Anfang/Mitte September in den Süden komme. Ich heirate nxt Freitag und danach sind Flitterwochen geplant. Da meine bald Frau mich schon lange kennt - darf ich die beiden Reiseruten natürlich mitnehmen. Das ist Liebe und Verständnis 

 Überlegen aber noch wohin. Soll halt kein reiner Angelurlaub werden.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein das ist definitiv kein Meerjunker, sondern wie schon richtig gesagt ein Meerpfau. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Finden der Richtigen und schöne Flitterwochen!


----------



## Fr33 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dario, 

 jetzt müssen wir noch das Reiseziel auswählen. Da in der 1. Sept Woche die Bayern noch Ferien haben ist das alles gar nicht so günstig... aber die paar € haben wir auch noch. Können und leider nur noch nicht so ganz entscheiden.

 Ideal wäre halt was zum Baden (Sandstrand) und eben auch mal nicht so weit davon die Option zu Angeln (Spinnfischen vom Ufer) ... nur da brauche ich keinen flachen Sandstrand sondern Struktur und tiefes Wasser...


----------



## PsychoBo (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Nein das ist definitiv kein Meerjunker, sondern wie schon richtig gesagt ein Meerpfau.
> QUOTE]
> #6 Du hast absolut recht.
> Bin etwas eingerostet, was die Bestimmung von "Aquarienfischen" angeht.


----------



## Promachos (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo und danke!

Ein Meerpfau, wunderschöner Name für diesen herrlichen Fisch. Mit meiner Beschreibung des dritten Fisches kann man wohl nicht viel anfangen, oder?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kein Problem psychobo 

Ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. Ich mach trotzdem mal einen Versuch. https://www.google.de/search?q=gest...AUIQSgB&biw=360&bih=560#imgrc=P7vdEyazGb3cpM:
Die Zackenbarsche gehen allesamt gerne auf Jigs und die sind denen auch nie groß genug. Sag mal ob das sehr daneben liegt oder nicht.


----------



## Promachos (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke, Scorp!

Der gestreifte Zackenbarsch war es nicht. Der Fisch war hochrückiger, fast wie eine Brachse oder Rotfeder, und hatte ganz dünne, hellbraune waagrecht verlaufende Linien. In einem anderen Forum sah ich einen Pagres (franz.), der könnte es gewesen sein.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Nightfall (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Promachos schrieb:


> [*]einen circa 15 cm langen, hochrückigen Fisch, der beige mit dünnen hellbraunen Linien war (auf einen schlanken Pilker gebissen)(von dem habe ich kein Photo)



Vielleicht "Stira" (Epinephelus Costae)







Wenn sie klein sind (bis 30cm) kommen in Saronischer Golf in nicht so tiefe Gewässer häufig vor.

Petri Heil


----------



## glavoc (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Promachos! Dicke Petris!! Sehr, sehr schön!
Sag mal, was hatte dir deine Vermieterin denn da für eine Rute in die Hand gelegt?
Fr33 - fürs Uferspinnen muß es nicht zwangsläufig tief/seil sein...das meiste fang ich nämlich im flachem.
allen lg und TL


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist doch der selbe Nightfall


----------



## Nightfall (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das ist doch der selbe Nightfall



Ich habe deine Antwort leider zu spät gesehen :m

Sie sind extrem aggresiv beim Spinnangeln und Leichtes Shore Jigging wenn sie relativ klein sind.

Dann geht es ein bisschen Tiefer. Sie sind (in Griechenland wenigstens) auch von Harpoonangler sehr beliebt.

Bonus video für Promachos, vielleicht sind sie hier leichter zu erkennen :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRuX6FpJOD4

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir gibts es die nicht. Um nochmal Pagro aufzugreifen, das passt überhaupt nicht auf deine Beschreibung, die sind nämlich rot. Kann mal einen Posten, den ich vor paar Tagen gefangen habe. (Sehr lecker übrigens)


----------



## Nightfall (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Danke, Scorp!
> 
> Der gestreifte Zackenbarsch war es nicht. Der Fisch war hochrückiger, fast wie eine Brachse oder Rotfeder, und hatte ganz dünne, hellbraune waagrecht verlaufende Linien. In einem anderen Forum sah ich einen Pagres (franz.), der könnte es gewesen sein.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Ich habe auf den ersten post geantwortet und jetz habe ich dei nnatwort gesehen. Pargo auf keinen Fall wie skorp sagt.

Wenn sie gelbgold wären und nicht hellbraun dann könnte die Goldstrieme sein : 
http://www.fishbase.org/photos/PicturesSummary.php?StartRow=2&ID=204&what=species&TotRec=9 ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann, um den Pagro mal direkt auszuschließen hier das erste Bild eines meiner Urlaubsfänge. Gefangen an leichter Rute mit dem kleinen Blackminnow. Spaßige Sache das Lightgame. Werde ich später noch mehr zu schreiben. Die Farben des Tieres sind toll.




Gefangen in ca. 6m Wassertiefe. Ungewöhnluich, denn die sind meist recht tief anzutreffen wie man so sagt. Mein erster in essbarer Größe und war ein Genuss! 

Wenn du sagst, die Form passt, dann bin ich ratlos. Beigefarbene Brassen?


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallöchen
Heute finde ich auch mal die Zeit für ein paar Zeilen.
Letzte Woche war ich ja erstmal in Riumar am Ebrodelta wie geplant.
Es war eine herbe Enttäuschung.  
Keinerlei Oberflächen Aktivität zum spinning.keine tunas, Keine tunnys gesichtet,nur ein paar Mahis im miniformat . Ein paar Tuna +tunny Babys beim Köderfisch trolling. Sonst Wasserwüste. Nix #q .und das in einem der besten Reviere in der angeblich besten Jahreszeit .kaum zu glauben....
Einziger Lichtblick ein etwa 70kg Tuna den ich landen konnte.
Gefangen beim  chumming an der Zucht  von L'Amettla .dort werden gefangene Thunfische fett gefüttert und für Sushi nach Japan verscherbelt .Und da schwimmen auch immer ein paar Wilde Kollegen rum.
Mit standup Rute,  Harness und 80er Tiagra ist das keine große Sache.Zwar mein größter Tuna bisher,aber nicht vergleichbar mit tuna spinning.
Ein Foto stelle ich später ein,kriege das Foto jetzt nicht von der Kamera runter...
Soviel erstmal dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

auch mal nach längere Zeit wieder reingeguckt- spannende Fische!


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich jetzt wieder in der Rosas Bucht.
Und ja Dario es stimmt, Mahis sind da und du hast noch welche übrig gelassen.
Dazu sind auch viele Makrelen da , und ein paar Meerbrassen.
Funfishing , super.






Natürlich catch & cook :q 





TL Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mehr als 4 hast du nicht erwischt  ich hatte die Boje noch für mich alleine bis alle gesehen haben, dass wir erfolgreich sind


----------



## Dr.Spinn (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> Heute finde ich auch mal die Zeit für ein paar Zeilen.
> Letzte Woche war ich ja erstmal in Riumar am Ebrodelta wie geplant.
> Es war eine herbe Enttäuschung.
> ...




Huch, ist ja enttäuschend. Gibt es eine Erklärung dafür. Wo ist der Futterfisch geblieben?
Habe für nächtes Jahr ne Woche gebucht.


----------



## Promachos (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ahoi Promachos! Dicke Petris!! Sehr, sehr schön!
> Sag mal, was hatte dir deine Vermieterin denn da für eine Rute in die Hand gelegt?
> Fr33 - fürs Uferspinnen muß es nicht zwangsläufig tief/seil sein...das meiste fang ich nämlich im flachem.
> allen lg und TL



Hallo!

Das war eine 240er Greys Mamooth mit WG bis 60(?) Gramm und einem Ring, bei dem die Einlage herausgebrochen war. Hatte zunächst Bedenken wegen meiner geflochtenen Schnur, aber es ging erstaunlich problemlos.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fr33 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zusammen,

 weiss jmd wie die Angellei so auf KOS ist? Mir gehts eig darum nurr paar mal die Spinnrute zu schwingen. Sollen eig Flitterwochen werden... daher kann ich es da nicht übertreiben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fang dann mal an ein bisschen zu berichten, um euch die Tage bis zum nächsten Urlaub ein wenig angenehmer zu gestalten. 

Nach dem, wie immer mit perfektem Timing, erstmal die Ölpumpe im Auto meines Onkels verabschiedete und wir noch ein paar Tage bangen mussten konnten wir letztendlich Samstag Abend nach Spanien aufbrechen und das Auto hielt super durch. Erleichterung war dann groß, endlich in Spanien angekommen zu sein. Es ist heiß und die Stadt platzt aus allen Nähten. Ich habe das, obwohl der August immer die vollste Zeit ist, noch nie so schlimm erlebt. Man hatte keine Lust mehr einkaufen zu gehen, an den Strand zu gehen, es war einfach nur alles voller Menschen. Dementsprechend überfüllt war das Meer mit Menschen und Booten. Und der Bootsverkehr ist absolut heftig. Ihr müsst wissen, mein Boot, das in Empuriabrava liegt, liegt im Größten Sporthafen Europas. Dann gibt es noch 2 weitere große Häfen. Boote sind reichlich da. 

Deshalb ist der August auch die schlechteste Zeit zum Angeln. Erwartungen entsprechend gering. Hoffnung hatte ich in die Angelei mit Poppern und Stickbaits am morgen und auf Barracudas. Aber klar war, dass die Morgenstunden die besten sein werden. Also früh aufstehen angesagt. Für Montag erste Runde Poppern geplant. 
Da zeigt sich das erste Problem, die Fütterer fangen dermaßen früh an im Sommer, dass sie schon vor uns da sind. Das müssen wir bis zum nächsten Tag noch früher hinkriegen. 

Der Fisch den ich am liebsten in diesem Urlaub fangen wollte: ganz klar Palometta! Das ist einfach das beste. Deshalb haben wir den ersten Tag, wo wir eh noch sehr vorsichtig mit Sonne sein mussten, mal ein bisschen darauf geschleppt. Nada. Aber das ist normal, man muss die Fische jedes mal suchen und ich behaupte mal, dass Palometta zu den schwierigsten Fischen zählen. Da stecken hinter jedem Fisch viele, viele Stunden ohne Biss. 
Nächsten Tag eher, wieder kommt das Fütterboot früh. Kurz nachdem wir da waren, komm nichtmal einmal rum um die Käfige. Rest des Tages Palotrolling ohne Ereignis. 
Nächste Tag, 6 Uhr aus dem Haus. Bin früh an den Käfigen und habe ne halbe Stunde. Recht früh ein Biss auf den Sakura Pulsion, kleiner Fisch. Hole ihn flott rein, eine Palometta. Also eine spanische Palometta. Zu deutsch, und deutscher könnte der Name garnicht sein, Dreipunktlangflossenstachelmakrele. 






Der erste Fisch. Macht Hoffnung. Und die sind kulinarisch top! Also kam er mit fürs Abendessen. 

Einige Würfe später und ein paar Meter weiter. Ich stehe recht weit weg von den Käfigen, langer Wurf, recht nah ran. Wieder der Pulsion. Hole ran, 5m vorm Boot kommt von hinten ein Bluefish im Mordstempo angeschossen, packt den Popper und nimmt Schnur. Dabei stellt er sich einmal schön quer in geringer Entfernung. Eindeutig Bluefish, 3-4kg. 2 Fluchten, will hoch, schüttelt den Kopf und ist den Popper los. Naja, das geilste ist eh der Biss. Als Kochtopfangler besitzt der Bluefish ungefähr mein geringstes Interesse. Aber geile Kämpfer. Letztendlich denke ich, ist es ein Opfer meiner angedrückten Widerhaken. Aber das ist mir egal, ich nehme das in Kauf. Ich will nicht, dass ich einen großen Fisch hake, ihn in den Kabeln und Seilen verliere und er dann am Köder in seinem Maul verendet. 

Danach dann mal kein Palotrolling, sondern ausprobieren des Downriggers. Das gestaltet sich deutlich schwieriger als gedacht,mein Onkel weiß überhaupt nicht was er tun soll und steht nur nutzlos rum und letztendlich muss ich es irgendwie allein hinkriegen und es dauert dementsprechend bis ich dann endlich mal einen Köder auf Tiefe habe. Sobald der dann unten war und man einmal dahinter gekommen ist, ging es. Haben dann ein zwei Stündchen getrollt und auch einen Fisch verbuchen können. Der ging dann allerdings zügig verloren, war aber vermutlich ein Barracuda. Immerhin klappt es. Dann wurde es zu windig. Es war sowieso bis auf 2 Tramuntanatage stets morgens flach, dann kamen ohne Ende Bootswellen und dann ab mittags Südwind, der ein ums andere mal kräftig bließ und hohe Wellen aufwarf. 

ICh hab die erste Woche jeden Tag gefischt, konnte außer dem Pompano aber keinen weiteren Fisch verbuchen. Nichtmal einen Biss und auch keinen Nachläufer an den Käfigen. Am Samstag kam dann per Flieger endlich anglerisch begabte Verstärkung in Form meines Papas. Der war voller Hoffnung, dass mit ihm das Glück zurückkehren würde.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Abendessen: gegrillter Pompano. Der war auch nicht ganz so schwarz, wie er hier aussieht. Aber echt lecker, also kann ich empfehlen #6


----------



## t-dieter26 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hoffentlich bleibt die Boje dort liegen.
Es waren schon noch ne Menge Mahis unterwegs und gingen morgens auf Kukös und Naturköder.
Mit Bonitos sieht es leider wieder nicht so gut aus.Bei Escala bisher wieder nichts.statt dessen schwimmen kleinere Blues dort rum und knipsen die Vorfächer ab.Ein schlechter Tausch.
Erste kurze Versuche livebait auch nix.
Jetzt regnets erstmal und danach ist Nordwind angesagt, Zwangspause.

P.s.Oh,hat sich überschnitten.
Dario,dann war es bei euch auch nicht so einfach.die Pompanos nenn ich immer Kotelett Makrelen ): , weil so platt. Und ja, extrem viel los auf dem Wasser.Richtung Rosas ist das Meer niemals ruhig um diese Zeit,immer gibt es Wellen von den Booten.
Dass am Ebro so wenig Fisch war könnte daran liegen,dass es lange Zeit trocken und heiss war.Wenig Wasser kommt den Ebro runter und damit wenig Futter, dadurch kaum Kleinfisch ,usw...


----------



## Fr33 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

SO Leute.. sieht stark nach Kreta aus.... ich berichte. Aber hier scheint das Wasser durch die Bank etwas flacher als bei Malle zu sein.


----------



## Promachos (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> weiss jmd wie die Angellei so auf KOS ist? Mir gehts eig darum nurr paar mal die Spinnrute zu schwingen. Sollen eig Flitterwochen werden... daher kann ich es da nicht übertreiben.



Hallo!

Ich kenne ja deine Gepflogenheiten und Erwartungen nicht, aber in den Flitterwochen kann man es mit dem Rute schwingen gar nicht genug übertreiben:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fr33 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hehe.... ach wir sind schon länger zusammen, da wurde genug geschwungen *gg*.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Abendessen: gegrillter Pompano. Der war auch nicht ganz so schwarz, wie er hier aussieht. Aber echt lecker, also kann ich empfehlen #6


Würd ich jetzt direkt frühstücken...


----------



## Andre´ (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Leute, ich kann ja leider nicht so viel über das Mittelmeer berichten, da ich immer am Atlantik unterwegs bin. 
Aber mir ist ein Jig (36Gr) eingefallen der im Verwendungsbereich des Mittelmeeres liegen dürfte für den ich eine klare Kaufempfehlung geben kann. Super günstig und top Farben und die Verarbeitung ist auch okay. Wenn es mal wenig Wellen und Wind gibt fische ich den sehr gerne. Hab auch schon ein paar Bonitos und Cudas damit verhaftet.
könnte auch zum Barsch pilken top sein ^^Der shop bei aliexpress ist auch super, nur nicht über 25 Euro bestellen sonst Zoll...

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-High-Quality-Metal-Jigging-Spoon-36g-3D-Eyes-Artificial-Bait-Boat-Fishing-Jig-Lures-Super/32574217665.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.O01OSU


Gruss

Opi


----------



## Fr33 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Machen diese Jigs (könnten auch Pilker sein) generell überall Sinn? Also auch beim reinen Ufer Spinnangeln? 

Ich frage nur daher, da man die Teile aufgrund des Gewichts ja schon sehr sehr schnell einleiern muss um die nicht abzureissen.


----------



## Andre´ (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Fr33, nein überall machen die nicht Sinn. Das sind speedjigs die man im tieferen Wasser fischt. Im Hafen , von Molen oder den wenigen Plätzen vom Ufer aus, wo man in tiefes Wasser kommt. 
Und ja das Prinzip ist, den Jig "sauschnell" ( zu schnell gibts nicht ), vom Grund Richtung Wasseroberfläche zu knallen um einen flüchtenden Fisch zu imitieren. Die schnelle Führung hat den Vorteil dass der Räuber sich den Köder nicht anschauen kann sondern nur der Jagdtrieb bzw Futterneid geweckt wird und die Bisse knallhart erfolgen. Die haben keine Zeit zum überlegen ^^


----------



## t-dieter26 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie erwartet hat der Wetterumschwung mit Regen, Nordwind und kühleren Temperaturen auch die Fischerei verändert.
Keine Mahis mehr,auch keine Makrelen und Bonitos.
Dafür aber siehe Foto.
Man kann es nicht mehr so gut sehen.die oberen vier sind Sargos ,die untere eine Dorade von  etwas weniger als ein kg, legger |supergri


----------



## Fr33 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu,

ist oder war jmd von euch schon auf Kreta angeln? Fliege am 11.09. hin. Malle war diesmal unbezahlbar und selbst Kreta ist eig mega teuer. Aber egal... muss einfach mal raus.


----------



## hans albers (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> weniger als ein kg, legger |supergri




petri, und guten appetit!


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal was anderes - machen vom Ufer so ne Art Speedjigs / Zocker Sinn? Sagen wir mal so 20-28Gr Weitwurfgeschosse?

http://www.spro.eu/DE_DE/category/saltwater/lures/hard-lures/castx.html

 Die in Blau/Silber und Weiss sollten doch gar nicht so schlecht sein. Aber wie führt man sowas? Absinken lassen ist wohl ganz schlecht wegen Hänger.....Hab mit sowas keine Erfahrung.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter, wenn die Dorade fast ein kilo hat, dann sind deine Sargos auch alle richtig anständig. Sehr schöner Fang! Petri! 

Ich denke, du solltest dich trotzdem über den Wetterumschwung freuen. Bei uns war es doch schon sehr heiß, jeden Tag das selbe Wetter. Bis Mittags einigermaßen windstill, dann zunehmender und teils heftiger Südwind. Das ist für die Fischerei (außer auf Mahis) eigentlich nicht so der Knaller. Da ging auch erstmal garnix. Das Wetterumschwung gut sein kann, da will ich gleich auch direkt zu kommen. Nachdem ich jetzt mal wieder etwas Zeit habe, werd ich jetzt gleich den Bericht fortführen. 

@fr33 Sowas macht schon Sinn, ist immer gut was in der Box zu haben. Allerdings dann auch ruhig noch ein bisschen schwerer, also 40-60g. Ich würde dir von Land vermutlich empfehlen dann nicht mit Drillingen, sondern mit einem Einzelhaken als Assist und recht kurz zu fischen. Absinken musst du schon eigentlich, kommt aber auf die Stellen an. Videos zur Technik gibt es reichlich. Das ganze ist Verlustreich. 

Aber wenn mal irgendwo was raubt, gibt es nix besseres als einen Jig und die Extrawurfweite. Dafür hab ich immer einen in jeder Box liegen


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Für dich 2 Artikel, die dir da einen Eindruck geben können von MV. 

http://imanangler.com/shore-jigging-the-right-length-of-the-assist-hook/
http://imanangler.com/shore-jigging-types-of-assist-hooks/


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Vater kam am Wochenende an, direkt mal 2 Tage Tramuntana. Eine Wetteränderung. Grade noch erwähnt, oft nicht ganz schlecht. Gleichzeitig Wetter nicht so gut, Vattern will raus aufs Meer. Mit anderem Boot kann man diese Sachen jetzt entspannt mal machen, wir wollen wieder auf Palometta trollen, gegen Abend. Dazu nutzen wir 2 Ruten mit Multirollen. Daran dann tote Köderfische. Jetzt, im Sommer, schleppen wir meist weiter weg von Land. Während sich im Sommer viele Fische an die Küste annähern, ist das bei Palometta eher so, dass sie im Hochsommer tiefer stehen. Sie sind schwer zu finden und sind mit am schwierigsten zu fangen. Im Sommer habe ich da noch nicht richtig das Rezept für. Wenn ihr eine Palometta von uns seht, es sei euch versichert da stecken jedes mal mehr Stunden dahinter, als man sich das vorstellen kann. Wir investieren da extrem viel Zeit rein. 

Wir sind dann geschleppt und haben auch tatsächlich mal einen Biss bekommen, den wir erstmal potentiell einer Palometta zuschreiben. Fisch ist mehr zerdrückt. Bei einem Bluefish wäre er ziemlich glatt durchtrennt. Einige Überfahrten dort bringen jedoch keinen weiteren Kontakt. Also weiter in der Weltgeschichte. Es ist nach wie vor recht unruhig das Wasser und weiter Richtung Süden lässt es sich schlecht fischen. Es wird auch schon später, also wieder zurücktrollen und vielleicht nachher an den Käfigen noch ein paar mal einen Popper werfen. 

Auf dem Rückweg mein Vater mit einem vorsichtigen Biss an der Rute. Köder weg oder kaputt. So geht das dann an der Stelle glaube ich mit 4 Köderfischen. Stets auf die tiefere Rute. Dann bleibt endlich einer Hängen. In der Zone hatte es reichlich Sardinenechos gegeben, aber keinen dieser Baitballs, die man immer sucht. Der Fisch, der direkt nach dem Biss erstmal wirklich gut wirkte gibt schnell auf. Klassisches Zeichen für Cudas, die aber hier eigentlich nie rumschwimmen. Eigentlich! Jetzt erobern sie schon diese Bereiche, denn es ist ein schöner Cuda. 





Wir legen dann schnell einen neuen Köderfisch nach, hier war ja reichlich Aktivität. Es gab vorher bei jeder, spätestens jeder 2. Überfahrt über die Stelle einen Biss und mein Papa hat glaub ich 3 oder 4 verplinst ehe mal einer hängen blieb. Den nächsten holt er sich dann aber direkt wieder und der beißt auch direkt bei der nächsten Vuelta. Wieder ein Cuda , aber kleiner. Der war am Bluten, gehakt in den Kiemen, hat sich den Köder komplett reingezogen von hinten. Wenn man die dann am Trollinggeschirr für Palometta von 20kg reinholt, dann sind die verdammt lebendig im Boot. Der hat das komplette Boot eingesaut, deshalb gibts auch kein Foto. Mag so um ein Kilo/ 60cm gehabt haben. Mussten dann erstmal schrubben, neuen Köder montieren usw. Dann noch paar mal drüber, aber irgendwie nix mehr gebissen und durch das ganze Wasser im Boot wurds kalt. Haben dann abgebrochen. Hier nochmal ein Bild von beiden Cudas. 





Da ich nicht sehr viel Videomaterial gesammelt habe in diesem Urlaub und die Cudas immer recht langweilig sind, habe ich diesmal alles zusammengeschnitten in ein kleines Video, dass es dann am Ende meines Berichts geben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die haben aber ziemlich Gräten, oder?


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die haben aber ziemlich Gräten, oder?



Die Cudas? Naja Plattfische sind es nicht, wie ein normaler Fisch eben Gräten in der Mitte hat. Nicht übermäßig, kann man gut filettieren.


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,

 toller Bericht. Hoffe ich kann nach dem Urlaub auch mal wieder nen Meeresräuber hier posten.

 Zu den Jigs - schwerere hab ich schon gesehen - aber das machen die Spinnruten nicht mit. Hab daher nur 21 und 28Gr eingetütet. Allerdings sind das keine Modelle mit Assist Haken. Einzelhaken hab ich da. Sollte man also besser umrüsten? Welchen Sinn hat das Stück Schnur zw. Köder und Haken bei den Assist Hooks?


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir sind dann am Abend noch zum Fischer gegangen, denn nächsten Tag wollten wir mal auf Makrelen angeln. Ein Plan galt es in die Tat umzusetzen. Die Tage rar gesät, es braucht flacheste Bedingungen und den richtigen Tag. Viele Gedanken darauf verwendet, viel recherchiert. Man findet nichts, wenige machen es, keiner sagt etwas. Ein großes Geheimnis. 

Morgens der Plan: Poppern an den Käfigen, dann schonmal auf Makrelen gehen mit ner Tüte gefrorene Sardinen und dann, wenn die Sardinenfischer kommen da unsere bestellte Caja einsammeln. 

An den Käfigen: ein absoluter Flop as usual. Dann zu der Standard Makrelenstelle. Haben an unserer Gelben Boje angefangen zu driften, denn das Wasser ist mittlerweile richtig warm. 24-25 Grad, je nach Stelle. Da sind Llampugas langsam erwartet! 

Recht zügig haben wir einen Schwarm Makrelen unterm Boot. Doch die fressen alles was wir ihnen zum Anfüttern reinwerfen, nur nicht die Sardine am Blei mit Haken drin. Und das trotz dünnem Vorfach. Das Analysiert man natürlich flott. Blei ab, Sardine treiben lassen und es knallte Schlag auf Schlag. 

Die ersten paar Makrelen waren schon im Livebaittank als die Sardinenfischer kamen. Wir also flott dahin. 






Jetzt war das wirklich interessant den Tag. Frische Anchoves funktionierten einfach um Welten besser als gefrorene Sardinen. Anscheinend gehen Anchoves auch an sich schon deutlich besser als Sardinen. Also wer das mal machen will, Frisch gewinnt. Die Hornhechte sollten später im Urlaub nochmal relevant werden. 

Also eigentlich wollten wir ja nur 6-8 Livebaits haben. Die absolute Überfüllung des Tanks mit Unmengen Makrelen führte zum ständigen Ableben dieser. Das führte dann wiederum zu eine prächtig gefüllten Kühltruhe. Am Ende haben wir auf 3 Sorells (Stöcker) und 4 Makrelen reduziert. Das war auch ungefährt alles an Sorells während wir genau 50! Makrelen gefangen haben. Das war dann so viel Arbeit, dass wir das den ganzen Urlaub auch garnicht mehr machen wollten :q Aber es ist recht spaßig. Die Kiste haben wir jedenfalls dann mit MAkrelen gefüllt. Waren einige Kilos. 






Wer jetzt genau hinschaut, der erspäht oben die erste Llampuga. Mein Onkel hat sie gefangen. Mit ihr kam prompt ein Schwarm von ca 15 weiteren ans Boot. Beißfreudig waren sie aber nicht und ließen sich auch nicht durch schnell reingeworfenes Futter dahalten. Es biss den Tag, einige Zeit später, nur eine weitere die sich mit einem eleganten Sprung vom Haken befreite. Aber sie waren da. 

Ja, das Livebaitvorhaben war dann ein ziemlicher Flop. Die Makrelen haben nicht durchgehalten, die Stöcker aber schon. Einen Biss gab es nicht. Dazu werde ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter äußern.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dieter, Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.

Hallo Dario, Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.

Danke für die Berichte und die Fotos.

Die Ausbeute war doch gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Dario,
> 
> toller Bericht. Hoffe ich kann nach dem Urlaub auch mal wieder nen Meeresräuber hier posten.
> 
> Zu den Jigs - schwerere hab ich schon gesehen - aber das machen die Spinnruten nicht mit. Hab daher nur 21 und 28Gr eingetütet. Allerdings sind das keine Modelle mit Assist Haken. Einzelhaken hab ich da. Sollte man also besser umrüsten? Welchen Sinn hat das Stück Schnur zw. Köder und Haken bei den Assist Hooks?



Danke, ich drücke dir die Daumen. 

Okay, das ist durchaus nicht so ideal mit leichter Spinne und Jiggen. Ich fische ja deutlich härtere Spinnen als die meisten hier. 

Ein Drilling birgt eben eine viel größere Hängergefahr. Die Shorejigger fischen das alle mit Singles. Es gibt dafür spezielle Haken und eben das Assist Cord. Das brauchst du einerseits um den Haken eben an der richtigen Stelle anzubringen. Wenn er ganz vorne hängt, und ohne das Assist Cord wird er da ******** hängen am Kopf und nicht frei beweglich, wirst du keine so gute Hookup Rate haben. Das ist ja alles im Artikel beschrieben. Außerdem ist das am Bändsle frei drehbar.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Light Game und Llampugas*

Der nächste Anglerische Versuch sollte im wesentlichen aus den Punkten morgens Poppern, dann zur Boje gucken obs Llampugas gibt und wenn nicht zu den Bonitos. 

Die Popperei erwähne ich jetzt nicht weiter denn die war sowas von ereignislos, die haben wir dann später weggelassen. 

Aber dort war schon ein wenig Fisch, nur ein wenig weiter unter Land. Da dort auch mal der ein oder andere Hornhecht sprang wollte ich versuchen davon einen zu erwischen. Mein kleinster Köder: der kleine Blackminnow. 2. Wurf brachte direkt einen Fisch, drot wo die Sardinen waren. Allerdings Stöcker. Davon kamen noch ein paar, jeden Wurf Bisse. Eine recht kostspielige Angelegenheit mit den kleinen BMs. Die sind ja schon teuer und im Mittelmeer hat alles Zähne. Aber was die an Bissen bringen ist echt nicht schlecht. Dazu mal ein paar Fotos. Beste Fänge der bereits gezeigte Pagre und ein schöner Sargo.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann sind wir weiter zu der gelben Boje. Dort ein paar Sardinen reingeworfen und zügig Llampugen unterm Boot gehabt. Toll! Wir fangen ein paar, die Durchschnittsgröße ist bei uns immer gering. Ich würde gerne mal eine Große fangen, aber die wird man wohl eher weiter draußen finden. Dort sind die so bis 1kg geschätzt. Eine tolle Fischerei, die man mal gemacht haben muss um es nachzuvollziehen. Das sind nicht nur tolle Fische mit guter Kampfkraft und kulinarisch top, sondern es ist auch ein Spektakel, wenn man die immer im Wasser sieht und auf Sicht fängt. Die sind dann teilweise sehr dicht am Boot und es macht wirklich Spaß! Ich poste dazu mal ein paar Bilder. 










12 Stück sind es geworden und es ist auch noch was wieder ins Meer geflogen, weil da teilweise wirklich kleine sind. Leider kann man die dann oft nicht zurücksetzen, weil die durch die harten Fights dann teilweise verletzt sind oder sich zu sehr verausgaben.
Dann kam leider ein netter Franzose mit einem überfüllten Boot, der nur darauf gewartet hat, dass ich mich ein Stück zu weit von der Boje entferne und dann sofort angesaust kam und dort angelegt hat. Der fuhr vorher schon immer Kreise um uns. Das Anlegen an der Boje ist verboten, für mich ist es ein absolutes No Go sich, wenn jemand als erstes an einem Spot ist und dort mit erlaubten Mitteln fischt (sprich treibend und Treibanker), dann auf dessen Stelle setzt. Hätte gerne die Guardia Civil gerufen. Man kann sich da nur denken, dass das 20x gut geht und schön entspannt ist. Aber das eine mal wo die Guardia sich entschließt dich hochzunehmen, dann wirds richtig teuer. Spanische Strafen sind durchweg deutlich höher als Deutsche. 

Nun gut, den Llampuga Schwarm hatte er natürlich nun, denn saß ja direkt auf deren Haus. Das ging mir ziemlich aufn Piss, letztendlich endete es darin, dass ich stur war, er stur war. Naja, keiner konnte mehr sinnvoll fischen. Meinen persönlichen Erzfeind habe ich jetzt gefunden. Von nun an an seinem Boot immer mit Vollgas vorbei. 

Also abgehauen, haben ja einige erwischt. Nächsten Tag wieder probieren. 

Der nächste Tag war wirklich bombastisch. Morgens im Dunst an der Boje angekommen, eigentlich nicht so viel Hoffnung gehabt, denn ich dachte Sonne pur wäre besser. Gedacht, komm ich fang mal eben eine Llampuga mit der leichten Spinne. Beim ersten Wurf Bisse und dann schon eine dran. Mein Papa flott nen Sardinenstück rein rumms zweite dran. Es lief den Tag phasenweise unfassbar gut. Es war ein Spektakel. Die Bisse kamen teilweise Schlag auf Schlag mit manchmal drei Fischen im Drill. Die Kleinen released wo es ging kamen wir am Ende immernoch auf 42 Goldmakrelen! 












Diesen Tag waren schier ohne Ende Goldmakrelen da. Das nahm garkein Ende. 





Die Größeren waren teilweise recht misstrauisch, das war dann garnicht so einfach. Jedenfalls ist das nicht ungesehen geblieben wie gut wir gefangen haben. Es kam immer mal ein Boot vorbeigefahren um zu gucken. Es war der ideale Tag, wir haben es genau abgepasst. Von da an war die Bojen alle immer von zig Booten belagert. :m Wer mal 40 Llampugas filettiert hat, der ist nicht mehr scharf drauf. Und da sich eine C&R Geschichte nicht sinnvoll praktizieren lässt, sind wir dann nicht mehr drauf gegangen. Habe eh genug. Goldmakrelen sind tolle Fische!


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Der letzte Angeltag*
Haben dann auch nochmal Pause gemacht und einmal abends auf Kalamari probiert, der Kalmar jedoch die Nacht nicht überstanden. Dann nahte der letzte Tag. Eisfach voll mit super Fischfilets, nur der Große fehlt noch. Also nochmal aufs ganze gehen und Palometta versuchen. Definitiv ist es eine Regel, dass Fische oft dann kommen, wenn man sie nicht gebrauchen kann und ein großer Fisch ist richtig viel Arbeit. Gute Fische kamen oft am letzten Tag. Also sind die Chancen hoch!

Nochmal Poppern, wieder Nullnummer. Nebel zieht auf, Boot kommt nicht heute, oder später. Ein anderes Boot fischt dort auch und die releasen einen kleinen Tallahams (Bluefish). Immerhin ein Lebenszeichen. Werfe auch zwischendurch mal einen kleinen 6,5 cm Wobbler und es beißt auch darauf nix. Hören dann auf, lieber die gute Zeit zum trollen nutzen. Wir fahren mal daher wo wir vor ein paar Tagen einen richtig guten Biss bekamen, der dann den Stahl zerrissen hat. Muss ne Macke drin gewesen sein, obwohl ich es neu gemacht hatte 1 Woche vorher. Jede Schwäche im Material wird sofort bestraft. Aber Biss war von der Heftigkeit durchaus möglicherweise eine Palometta. Es gibt flott den ersten Biss weiter vorne, geht im Drill verloren. Dann weiter gefahren. 2 Hornhechte draußen, tot geschleppt. Ihr erinnert euch an die Kiste, muss man ja nutzen. Dann ähnliche Stelle wie der große verlorene Fisch Biss bei meinem Papa, der die Tiefe Rute wie immer in der Hand hält. Ein klassischer Barracuda. Zweite Rute noch drin fahre ich solange auf Kurs wie geht, eh ich den Gang rausnehme um den Fisch zu keschern, Frenky ist am Filmen. Der Fisch ist gerade im Kescher, da rauscht die zweite Rolle auch los. Ich sprinte rüber, Bremse zu und Anschlag. Fisch hängt, Doblette! 2. Barracuda, deutlich größer, landet 1min nach dem ersten im Kescher! Geil!!! Es läuft. Der muss dem anderen gefolgt sein zum Boot und die Restfahrt des Bootes hat gereicht um den Hornhecht genügend zu animieren. Und das ganze auf Film, echt nice geworden. 








Flott neue montiert, noch paar mal drüber, aber hier gibt es für uns nix mehr zu holen. Wir wollen es nochmal an anderen einschlägigen Palostellen probieren. Da die gelbe Boje, die im Nebel mit 50m Sichtweite nur per GPS zu finden ist, auf dem Weg liegt, will ich dort mal eben eine Llampuga erjiggen. Kleinen Sakura Mirror Jig drauf dafür. Boje taucht aus dem Nebel auf, zig Boote drumherum am fischen, eins direkt daran festgemacht. Keiner scheint was zu fangen. Einmal Hornhecht hergetrollt, vielleicht so selektiv große Fangbar? Nein, den nuckeln sie einem in 30 sek in Stücken vom Haken. In den Llampugas, egal welche Größe, steckte der ein oder andere Hornhecht. 

Also Jiggen. Jetzt kam mein Veni Vidi Vici Moment. Alle da am Angeln, keiner fängt. Ich werf drei mal, guter Einschlag. Das ist ein guter Fisch. Nimmt gegen nicht zu wenig Bremse ordentlich Schnur und lässt sich nicht so wirklich gut kontrollieren. Natürlich in Erwartung kleinerer Fische schön ******* geworfen. Ich steh vorne, krieg meinen Fisch nicht von der Boje weg und meine beiden Mitfahrer reagieren da nicht schnell genug. Da muss man sofort so fahren, dass der Fisch nie hinter die Boje kommt. Letztendlich ein Riesenglück den Fisch zu holen. Er will um die Boje drumrum, doch da liegt ja ein Boot mit einem Franzosen der auf Makrelen angelt, der Fisch schwimmt in seine Schnur und dadurch hält mir der Franzose die Schnur von der Kette weg. Er hat den Fisch dann bei sich am Boot, merkt aber natürlich, dass das meiner ist und macht den Bügel auf. Nun kann ich ihn von der Boje wegziehen, da Frenky mittlerweile auf Anweisung das Boot umgesetzt hat. Ich sehe schon am anderen Boot, dass das keine Llampuga ist. Nein, ich hab hier mal eben mit 3 Würfen den einzigen Bonito, der hier ist, eingesammelt. Klasse! 




Das war schon wirklich viel Glück und da kann ich mich nur bei dem Franzosen bedanken. Der wusste übrigens nichtmal, was es für ein Fisch ist. Der Bonito hatte so 1,7kg und war ziemlich rund. 
Sind dann nach paar mehr Würfen auch wieder abgehauen, viele Boote und den Fisch dort gefangen. War geil! Der Tag ist ein aktiver Tag. 

Die einschlägigen Palospots bringen dann noch einen fetten Cuda von ca 2kg. Lustig hierbei, wieder dort wo ich niemals mit Cuda gerechnet hätte. Die sind sonst nicht vorm Sandstrand. Mit dem Cuda kommen noch 2 weitere ähnlich große bis vors Boot, doch ein schnell hinterher geworfener Jig bringt keinen Biss. Ein Wobbler an der Angel wär nun wohl besser geworden, aber da hing ja nur ein Jig. 

Es gab noch 2 Fehlbisse den Tag, sehr wahrscheinlich auch von Cudas. Wirklich ein aktiver Tag. Dann mussten wir aufhören, noch zu viel zu tun und es wurde ordentlich südwindig. Von dem Cuda hab ich kein Foto gemacht, war zu sehr mit den beiden Mitschwimmern da beschäftigt. 

Nochmal ein Foto des Fangs vor der Filettierung.Es zeigt sich wieder, der letzte Tag ist immer ein guter Angeltag. In 2 Wochen komme ich wieder und dann sind hoffentlich die Palomettas wieder aufgetaucht! 





Ich werde dann auch gleich das Video noch hinterherschicken, das reich ich dann später noch rein! 

Würde mich über Rückmeldung wie immer freuen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und nun wie versprochen: das Video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf0T5THduMU


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie immer klasse Bericht, schön zu lesen. Die Palomettas kommen bestimmt auch wieder. 
Bin schon immer sehr neidisch das Vater und Sohn das gleiche Hobby mit der selben Leidenschaft teilen.


----------



## Fr33 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Zusammen,

 @ Dario: Tja wie immer geile Berichte und tolle Bilder! Ich versuche auch mal nxt Woche bischen was zu fotografieren. Sofern es da was gibt. Sag mal die Sache mit den Assist Hooks und Zockern/Jigs. Kann man da selbst was bauen? Hab aber nur Stahlvorfach oder halt FC daheim.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA das ist auch Klasse, aber mein Dad war vor garnicht so langer Zeit noch sehr skeptisch dem gegenüber. So a la Den Fisch kannst du für das Geld besser kaufen! 

Klar kannst du die selber binden, aber dazu brauchst du Assist Cord/Rope. Gibts auch in so Kevlar Varianten und sowas, aber Stahlvorfach ist dafür jetzt wohl eher nicht so geeignet. Ich denke, wenn, dann solltest du es richtig machen! 

Danke euch beiden! Ist ja nicht so viel los hier.


----------



## Mett (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp

Wahnsinn !! das nenne ich mal geile Fänge, Bericht wie gewohnt natürlich auch top #6
Da habt ihr ja mal ordenlich zu essen bis das alles wieder weg ist :g

@FR33

Wenn ich dringend was binden muss nehme ich dafür 0,75 geflochtene von dir ich mir irgenwann mal 5 Meter gekauft hab für solche Verwendungen (hat noch nie einer durchgebissen).
Aber wie Scorp schon geschrieben hat gibt es dafür bessere Schnüre.


----------



## Fr33 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus,

 ja bei den Zähne was dort eig alles hat war ich mir unsicher ob so ein dicker Faden ausreicht. Ich hab noch Maurerschnur im Keller... geht das damit auch? Oder halt Stahlvorfachmaterial. Hab noch 25KG 1x7 .. ist aber recht steif.


----------



## Mett (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So nun will ich aber auch meinen versprochenen Bericht liefern #t

erstes Ziel war Kreta und zwar in der letzten Juli Woche,
genauer gesagt nördliches Ende der Bucht von Kissamos.

Als erstes sei mal gesagt wenn man den Tourismus aus Spanien kennt und hier um 11:00 Vormittag an einen leeren Stand kommt grübelt man schon ob hier irgendwas nicht stimmt.
Nein alles OK, ist hier normal und ein wenig weiter rauf oder runter die Bucht waren auch Menschen :m (meist vor den Campingplätzen)

Wasser wurde gleich mal am ersten Tag erforscht, die ersten Meter ins Wasser rundgewaschene Steine von Fastgroß bis zur Bowlingkugelgröße und teils sehr rutschig.
Das Wasser ist sehr lang sehr flach und wenn man denkt es wird tiefer wird es auch gleich wieder flacher ...
Nach ca. 15 Metern dann Sand aber immer noch alles extrem flach.

Fischaktivität gleich 0 ... auch sonst kaum was Lebendiges im Wasser gesichtet.

Nachmittags bin ich dann an das nördliche Ende gewandert und hab mir dort die Felsstrukturen im Wasser angesehen und ein paar brauchbare Stellen gesucht.
Sonderliche tiefen habe ich zwar keine gefunden aber 10 - 15 Meter waren in Wurfweite.

Am Rückweg auch noch einen Einheimischen Angler getroffen der an einer kleinen Flussmündung zwei Ruten im Wasser hatte.
Die Gelegenheit musste ich nutzen und mal in Erfahrung bringen wie die Einheimischen hier angeln.
Kaum war das Gespräch begonnen pfeift die eine Rolle als gäbe eis kein Morgen .. Klasse live dabei #6
Gelandet wurde dieses schöne Stück hier ...






Die Freude des Anglers (und seiner Frau) war rießig und auch seine Zunge saß ihm nun deutlich lockerer.
Geanglet wird also üblericherweise mit größem Schimmer mit diesen bissigen Würmern (höffe ihr wisst was ich meine) oder Schwimmer mir lebenden Kleinfisch.
Bei den Felsen deutete er mir auch noch zwei Stellen die wie er meinte Abends und Nachts gut sind.
Im großen und ganzen ein perfekter erster Tag auch wenn ich selber noch keinen Köder im Wasser hatte.

Am nächsten Tag etwas stärkerer Wellengang mit auflandigem Wind, an der Stelle wo ich den Angler getroffen hatte plötzlich Fisch in den Wellen, nicht rießig aber zum anwerfen groß genug.
Ich habe in 4 Stunden wirklich alles an Ködern versucht, ab und an einen Nachläufer aber sonst nichts ...
Ein Stück weiter eine Stelle mit Meeräschen so groß wie ich sie noch nicht gesehen habe, aber leider kein Brot etc. dabei um es zu versuchen.

Die nächsten zwei Tage an den Felsen im flachen weder Fisch gesehen noch was gefangen. 
Eine Schnorchelrunde an den Felsen zeigt auch das ware Unterwassergesicht der Insel, überall Spuren von Schleppnetzen sobald es eine brauchbare Tiefe gab. Kaum Seegras also auch kein Futter, selbst Kleinfisch war kaum zu sehen, selbst wenn mann maßig mit Brot angeködert hatte.

Den Tag darauf hatte sich das Wetter und Wellengang ein wenig beruhgt und es wurde vorbereitet.
frische Sardinen, Würmer im Tackelshop geholt und so sollte von der Abenddämmerung bis in die Nacht zu zweit gefischt werden.
Diesmal wieder von den Felsen also tiefes Wasser.
Gefangen wurde eine einzelne Makrele und nachdem stundenlang nichts funktionierte angelte mein Sohn noch eine Meeräsche von ganz beachtlicher Größe die mir aber eingewickelt in die Schnur beim abhaken dann auch noch zappelte und mir den Haken durch den Finger bohrte :r






Und hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von der ansonsten wirklich schönen Gegend












Es war ein wirklich schöner Urlaub ohne viel Trubel rundherum, sehr nette Einheimische aber zum Angeln erstmal ein Reinfall. Natürlich wird man mit Erfahrung und Ortskenntnis hier auch gute Fänge erziehlen können aber die besten Vorraussetzungen gibt es hier nicht.
Nachträglich ist mir nun auch die Freude des einheinischen Anglers ein wenig verständlicher.


----------



## hans albers (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke für den bericht,
und das mit haken im finger kenne ich leider auch.
(bei mir : kleiner cuda).

zu kreta kann ich leider nicht viel sagen,
ich kenne nur die kykladen , und da konnte ich nur meeräschen verhaften,
ist aber auch schon jahre her.

hattest du es mal mit den kneifern (würmer) probiert?
diese roten seeringler kenne ich auch aus spanien (auf grund).


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke auch für deinen Bericht. JA, ich wünschte mir auch, Spanien sei nicht so überlaufen. Deshalb liebe ich die Nebensaison und mag den Sommer garnicht. Und am nicht ganz so betrubelten Strand siehst du ja, lässt sich dann auch mal eine Palometta erwischen, schönes Dingen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Toller BEricht!!! 
Danke dafür!!!


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja schöne Berichte,  #6 , danke.
Mich persönlich interessieren bIch esonders der Bonito, weil ich fange z.Zt. keine. Glückwunsch dazu.Und die Hornis/agujas . |supergri 
Gestern wollte ich auf Mahis,Bonitos und evtl livebait versuchen.
Gefangen wieder eine bunte Mischung, nur keine Mahis und Bonitos,und livebait habe ich auch nicht probiert.
Das Foto zeigt ne ganz gute Makrele, dicke Stöcker ,Dorade , Meerbrasse, Geissbrasse/Sargo.
Nicht schlecht, aber was fehlt sind gute Einzelfische.


----------



## Mett (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> danke für den bericht,
> und das mit haken im finger kenne ich leider auch.
> (bei mir : kleiner cuda).
> 
> ...



Achja Seeringler sind das |uhoh:, versucht habe ich es mit den Würmern, wie der Einheimische mit großen Schwimmer und auch Abends/Nachts auf Grund aber ohne Erfolg.
Sollten ganz gut auf Doraden gehen (Grund) aber bei mir bisher leider nicht. (auch in Spanien nicht)


----------



## hans albers (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Das Foto zeigt ne ganz gute Makrele, dicke Stöcker ,Dorade , Meerbrasse, Geissbrasse/Sargo.
> Nicht schlecht, aber was fehlt sind gute Einzelfische.




ick sach ma: 
jammern auf hohem niveau....


----------



## hans albers (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Sollten ganz gut auf Doraden gehen (Grund) aber bei mir bisher leider nicht. (auch in Spanien nicht)




yap, hatte auch wenig bisse , 
bis ich die vorfachlänge um ca 1 m verlängert habe (ca. 1,60m)
laut tip der einheimischen.

die fischten übrigens fast nur mit den würmern...


----------



## Mett (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun noch ein kleiner Bericht von den 5 Tagen Mallorca Mitte August die ich mir gegönnt habe.

Mit dabei für die paar Tage nur meine Spinnrute und eine gute Auswahl an Kunstködern.
Da wir sehr früh angekommen sind war ich abends schon ziemlich KO und war nur für 1-2 Stunden in der Abenddämmerung an einem meiner Lieblingsspots bei einer steil abfallenden Stelle.(20-25 Meter)
Hier hatte ich einige Nachläufer soweit zu sehen aber alles Cudas und nicht gerade die größten. Einer Biss dann auch zu, wurde aber wieder ins salzige Nass zurück befördert um noch ein wenig zu wachsen.

Die nächsten zwei Tage waren leider Wettertechnisch total unbrauchbar zum Angeln. Starker auflandiger Wind, immer wieder kurze Gewitter und ordentliche Wellen die, sollte man sich mit dem Bltzfänger überhaupt raus trauen, all meine Spots unbrauchbar machten.
Leider musste durch das Wetter auch eine geplante Angelrunde mit dem Boot ausfallen für die sich mein Bekannter extra frei genommen hatte. #q

Schon der letzte Tag ... 
Das Wetter hatte sich wieder ein wenig beruhigt und in Ufernähe war viel Kleinfisch zu sehen. Also für den Abend wieder alles vorbereitet und mit zwei Einheimischen die Spots angesteuert. So vielversprechend doch alles war kein einziger Biss zu verzeichen. Meine beiden Begleiter meinten wir sind einen Tag zu früh, morgen wird sicher großartig.
Erst war ich mir nicht sicher ob sie das ernst meinen oder mich nur auch die Schaufel nehmen da mein Flieger ja morgen früh geht, die Bilder die ich nächsten Tag zugeschickt bekommen habe, haben aber ihre Vorraussage absolut bestätigt.
Von Hornhecht über Dorade bis zu Dentex alles dabei was ich mir gewünscht hätte ... nur ich war nicht dabei. #c

Fazit des Kurztripps -> man braucht einfach mehr Urlaub :m


----------



## pneubusiness (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Und nun wie versprochen: das Video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf0T5THduMU



Hi Dario, ich wollt schon immer mal wissen, was das für "Zangen" sind wo ihr dem ersten Fisch an den unterkiefer geklemmt habt. Hab sowas in Videos auch schon in klein wie fürs Schlüsselbund auch gesehen. ist das Plastik? Geht das voll zusammen oder einstellbar? Wo gibts das und wie heisst das richtig?
VG Tino


----------



## Mett (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> yap, hatte auch wenig bisse ,
> bis ich die vorfachlänge um ca 1 m verlängert habe (ca. 1,60m)
> laut tip der einheimischen.
> 
> die fischten übrigens fast nur mit den würmern...



mit welcher Montage auf welchem Grund ?

Laufblei auf sandigem Untergrund kenne ich, das ist aber im Sommer auf Mallorca unmöglich.

Mit Paternoster hätte ich es bei tiefen Stellen auch schon versucht aber mit langem Seitenarm verheddert sich bei mir immer alles.


----------



## pulpot (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> mit welcher Montage auf welchem Grund ?
> 
> Laufblei auf sandigem Untergrund kenne ich, das ist aber im Sommer auf Mallorca unmöglich.
> 
> Mit Paternoster hätte ich es bei tiefen Stellen auch schon versucht aber mit langem Seitenarm verheddert sich bei mir immer alles.



In Kroatien nehme ich immer einen sinkenden Spirolino statt eines Laufbleis, wenn kaum Strömung ist. Verringert auch massiv die Hängerraten.


----------



## hans albers (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die spanier haben dort so bleie
mit seitenarmmontage (wirbel am bleiring).
als auftriebkörper hatte ich kleine posen genommen
ca in vorfach mitte.

das mit dem verheddern ging eigentlich
sonst kann man ja auch die clips vom brandungsangeln nehmen.


spirolino kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## hans albers (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> man braucht einfach mehr Urlaub :m



....:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Recht hast du Mett. Hab das auch oft gehabt, dass die Bonitos immer exakt am Ende meines Urlaubs ankamen z.B. Aber Fangbilder kriegen motiviert immer ungemein und man kann sich auch sehr freuen für seine Freunde, sofern man kein knartschiger Neider ist 

Die Zangen sind Bogagrips, der den ich momentan hab ist aber totaler Schrott. Mit E-Waage, die schon im Display nur noch auf die Stelle vorm Komma anzeigt und den Rest nur halb. Will lieber wieder was manuelles. Es gibt die auch klein, das stimmt. Einfach mal nach Bogagrip , Fishgrip suchen. Kostet alles nicht die Welt. 

Jaja Dieter, ich hatte das selbe Problem. Es lief gut, aber man bräuchte das alles garnicht, wenn man mal einen fetten erwischst. Bist ja lange genug unten. Wenn ich meine CPs in time erwerbe, dann fahren wir mal zusammen  Dann fängste auch mal was gescheites! #6


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Würde mich freuen, dann streng dich mal an.  
Gestern immerhin den ersten Bonito gefangen seit Ich hier bin.Es scheint nicht sehr viele zu geben.
Und so wird aus einem kleinen Bonito 






Ein deutlich besserer Bonito


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön! Profi Tipp: Kleinere Doraden fangen, dann wirken die Bonitos auch größer. Oder größere Bonitos fangen


----------



## hans albers (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

....#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Profi Tipp: Kleinere Doraden fangen, dann wirken die Bonitos auch größer. Oder größere Bonitos fangen


----------



## Promachos (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schöner Bericht und klasse Video, Scorp. Danke dafür!

Den "Fischgreifer" findet man auch unter "lipgrip".

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jungs,

na die letzten Seiten waren doch sehr kurzweilig.
So viele Fische und Berichte - toll.

Danke an alle, weiter so.


----------



## Fr33 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin am morgen auf Kreta. Mal sehen was da geht. Packe gerade die Köder usw. zusammen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> na die letzten Seiten waren doch sehr kurzweilig.
> So viele Fische und Berichte - toll.
> ...


stimmt.
Dito.


----------



## W-Lahn (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri in die Runde! Sehr geile Berichte!


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> na die letzten Seiten waren doch sehr kurzweilig.
> So viele Fische und Berichte - toll.
> ...



Ich plane da in 3 Wochen nochmal nachzulegen 

@free dir einen schönen Urlaub und viel Erfolg. Lass was von dir hören.


----------



## Fr33 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu, wenn ich es schaffe, poste ich ab und an mal was. Hab das Tablet dabei ;D Sonst bekomm ich hier ja gar nix mehr mit.

Falls jmd ebenfalls auf Kreta ist - er darf sich ruhig mal melden,.


----------



## W-Lahn (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Huhu, wenn ich es schaffe, poste ich ab und an mal was. Hab das Tablet dabei ;D Sonst bekomm ich hier ja gar nix mehr mit.
> 
> Falls jmd ebenfalls auf Kreta ist - er darf sich ruhig mal melden,.



Bin ab Samstag für 2 Wochen auf Kreta, wünsche dir schöne Flitterwochen!


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin. Dann meld dich doch mal. Bin bis zum 20 dort. Sitz gerade am airport. Sind dann in der Nähe von sissi. LG Sascha


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Freunde der Sonne. Bin vor paar Stunden gelandet und auch schon im Hotel.  Muss sagen zum Baden ganz toll hier. Anglerisch wird es schwer. Schlechten Zugang zum Wasser und hier ist alles recht flach. Bin im kalimera Ressort und auch die Mole ist eig kaum zu beangeln. Das ist euer ein Wellen Wall und recht hoch


----------



## hans albers (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin,

vielleicht nen scooter mieten
und mal die insel abfahren bzw.erkunden..

auf den inseln eine gute methode 
(auch, um an andere stellen zu kommen), 
bzw. günstiger als nen mietauto.


----------



## pneubusiness (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> So Freunde der Sonne. Bin vor paar Stunden gelandet und auch schon im Hotel.  Muss sagen zum Baden ganz toll hier. Anglerisch wird es schwer. Schlechten Zugang zum Wasser und hier ist alles recht flach. Bin im kalimera Ressort und auch die Mole ist eig kaum zu beangeln. Das ist euer ein Wellen Wall und recht hoch



Moinsen, hast du PN bekommen Sascha ?  
Auf alle Fälle schöne Zeit für Euch, auch wenns mit Fischen nix weiter wird ...
Edit: Hast du nicht weiter links sowas wie kleine Felsen / Klippen?

PS: Danke an alle für die Tips mit dem Fischgreifer  

VG Tino


----------



## Mett (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@FR33 

viel Erfolg und schönen Urlaub !

Hab mal auf der Karte ein wenig deine Gegend abgesucht, sofern du mobil bist würde ich es mal an der Ecke versuchen.

https://www.google.at/maps/place/Ag...6bdd6a977b6c005!8m2!3d35.3003023!4d25.4996431

An der Spitze Richtung "Inselchen" im Wasser ... da müssten sich die Fische ja eigentlich wohl fühlen.


----------



## W-Lahn (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Fr33: Ich bin ab Samstag in Frangokastello...Zur Tiefe: Barracudas und Wolfsbarsche kann man auch im flachen fangen, also dran bleiben#6


----------



## glavoc (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri an alle Fänger und vielen Dank für eure tollen Berichte!!
Allen die grad unten sind, viel Petri und TL!! Und wer nix fängt, soll zumindest eine tolle Urlaubszeit verbringen!
Fr33 - zu den Assist Hooks: diese müßen frei "einsaugbar" für die Fischmäuler sein, sonst bleiben die nicht hängen (und es wäre nur "Reissen"). Also Wallerschnur/superdicke Geflechtschnur/Kevlar etc.pp.
Vergiss Stahl und dickes Mono...hat aber glaub ich Dario eventl. auch schon so geantwortet.
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glavoc, du auch mal wieder hier  Ich hatte versucht das so einigermaßen so darzustellen, keine Ahnung ob das verständlich war. 

Ein Freund von mir hat heute eine richtig fette Dorade gefangen. Er meinte so 2,5kg hat sie bestimmt. An einer 30g Barschrute und 0,25 Vorfach :q Sehr schönes Tier auf jeden Fall. Ich gedenke Freitag wieder runter zu fahren. Da es doch sehr herbstlich geworden ist, sollte sich die Fischerei deutlich verändert haben. Ich hoffe zum Guten. Bonitofrenzies, Palomettaschwärme und Thunfische schweben mir vor, mal gucken was es wird.

Ich hoffe, dass Benny auch demnächst mal noch Zeit und Ruhe findet ein bisschen was zu schreiben. Da dürfte nämlich auch noch was kommen. Vielleicht sehen wir beide uns ja auch noch


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zusammen, sorry dass ich erst jetzt schreibe. Danke für die ganzen Tips -  einige davon hab ich schon beherzigt. Zur Platzwahl... ich hab mir doch diese Mole/Wellenbrecher direkt am Hotel raus gesucht. War jetzt 2 mal da... aber so richtig lief es nicht, 

Ich fasse mal zusammen. Erster Tag Spinnfischen am Abend verlief ohne Action. Auf nrn Metal Jig meinte ich mal nen Biss gehabt zu haben. Sonst auf Wobbler usw nix. Topwater geht noch weniger... Wasser ist hier sehr klar. Meine Stelle an der Mole geht schnell auf rund 8-14m runter. Ist schwer zu schätzen. Allerdings kann ich gefahrenlos nur das lose Gestein auf der Innenseite bzw. die Seite zum Offenen Meer hin betreten. Der direkte Prallhang zur Meerseite ist nicht passierbar und die Wellen reissen rinrn Runter. 

Aus Verzweiflung heute mal gegen späten Nachmittag mit Pose und Brot gefischt. Hatte einen Lipfisch, eine kleine Meerbrasse und meinen ersten Kugelfisch! Den hab ich aber vor lauter Schiff gleich ohne Anfassen mit langer Arterienklemme abgehakt. Ist kurzweilig aber nicht meins.

Hab dann später wieder auf die Spinnrute gewechselt. Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang ist was Makrelenartiges hinter dem 14,5cm Wobbler her. Aber der Fisch war max 30cm groß und drehte vor den Füßen ab. Ich bleib am Ball... auch wenn das hier echt ne harte Nuss wird. Bilder vom Spot und dass man mal die Ausmaße von der Kletterei sieht, folgen.


----------



## Fr33 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Tino, keine Sorge auf die PN Antworte ich noch... bin momentan zu selten am Tablet  LG Sascha


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu

Bin wieder zuhause. Werde heute Bericht schreiben.


----------



## hans albers (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Fr33

spot sieht doch schonma nicht schlecht aus,
evtl. nochmal sardine anködern oder seeringler..


aber "harte nuss" kenne ich auch...

viel spass noch !!


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola Amigos

Boar wo fang ich an??#c|kopfkrat

Vorm Urlaub nur Stress mit dem Auto. Muss noch zum TÜV. Teile kommen nicht...dazu sind Brief und Schein nicht aufzufinden 
Heisst wir fahren mit Auto von Frau. Ansich kein Problem. Aber schonmal versucht ein 4 Meter Kajak auf einem Dach von einen Peugeot 207 zu transportieren???? Und das über 1000Km#t|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Ich wäre nicht ohne Kajak gefahren und so haben wir Anjova(Kajak) einfach oben drauf geschnallt und sind gefahren. Entweder bist strohdoof so zu fahren oder du hast Eier so gross wie Wassermelonen......:vik:
Naja hab wohl von beidem was|kopfkrat
Egal das Ding und wir kamen heil in Spanien an|supergri

Wir haben einen Platz wieder direkt am Strand und am Fluss. Alles in paar Sekunden erreichbar.
Allerdings beim ersten Strandspaziergang stossen wir auf dieses Schild!!


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*






Wir einigen uns einfach im Stehen zu fischen :q:q

Am Abend wird dann erst mal der Rio Mugo freigebuddelt.. Südwind hat die Muga einfach zugeworfen mit Sand.
Aus dem kleinen Rinnsal wird in 1 Stunde ein reissender Strom.
Da musst dann bereit sein und Fischen fangen.
Bereits jetzt warten duzende Fische auf ein und Auslass.


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir werfen uns die Finger wund. Nix beisst dann.. wir sind Hundemüde noch vom Aufbauen und Fahrt und gehen pennen.


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wusste nur.. Morgen früh kurz vor Sonnenaufgang bin ich da.

Sonne geht auf und ich geh vor. Bin alleine an der Muga. 3 Wurf mit Gummifisch (später mehr) Kontakt. Fisch.. Denke an Wolf. Fisch steigt aus.. weiter passiert glaube ich nicht.
Egal...
Hatte ich doch was anderes vor.

Am Platz wartet meine Anjova. Es ist mein Angelkajak. Mein Baby. Ein absolutes Unikat.

Ist so um die 375cm lang. 5 Rutenhalter, Scheinwerfer, Echolot und E-Motor und alles was das Angelherz begehrt. Mein Baby. 
(liefere bessere Bilder gerne nach)






Wollte am ersten Tag bissl ausprobieren. Aber irgendwie beisst nix und alles was man sich an Land ausdenkt klappt irgendwie nicht in der Praxis auf dem Wasser#c


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich mach und tu und was weis ich..








Ne des klappt alles nicht. 
Dazu kommt drei Tage vom Urlaub geht mir der Kajakwagen kaputt. 



Des Ding ans Wasser zu bekommen ist ne Qual. Voll bepackt wiegt Anjova um die 65 Kilo.
Deswegen lass ich die Fischerei mit ihr erstmal.


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

2. Tag (glaube ich)

Geh bei Sonnenaufgang an die Mugamündung. Es vergehen keine 5 Würfe und ich werde mit Frau ihrer Rute und Rolle erstmal gespult vom allerfeinsten. Erst war der Fisch gefühlt klein.. aber plötzlich kreischte die Rolle um ihr Leben#t Fisch zieht durch die Bojen und weg ist er|bigeyes

********
Das war big.

Versuche es nochmal mit dem Kajak.. egal...

Frau kauft mir am nächsten nen neuen Wagen. Jetzt wird der Transport besser.

Tag 3. 

Ich fahre mit T-Dieter raus. Schön ihn wiederzusehen. 
Naja wir fahren raus und wieder rum und wissen irgendwie nicht was machen. Wetter wechselt gefühlt alle Sekunden.
Wir fischen dann im Bonitoeck und Dieter fängt prompt ne gute Dorade. Ich auch aber hm.
Wir probieren viel und lassen es dann doch. Dieter des schreit nach nocheinem Versuch in paar Tagen.

Gabs zum Abendessen.. wir waren papsatt.






Dann wars das glaub an dem Tag.

Fischen auf dem Meer mit dem Kajak läuft nicht.. irgendwie ich weiss nicht. 

Ab jetzt gabs es private Probleme und ich bekomm glaub nichts mehr zusammen.. Versuche es trotzdem.

Muss abschalten und geh mit Anjova bissl fahren auf der Muga. Kein Wind Sonne pur. 
Merke gleich die Muga (Fluss) die läuft über voll Fisch. Millonen Meeräschen sind da.. Millonen.. kennt ihr Videos aus Amerika wo die Karpfen aus dem Wasser springen wenn man durchfährt. An dem Tag war gleich.. Angeln??? Brauchst nicht. Die Viecher springen dir ständig ins Boot|kopfkrat


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mache dann an einer Stelle Pause zum Pissen.










Irgendwie.. was ist hier los???? Meeräschen springen ja ständig. Aber irgendwie neeee. Hier raubt es doch.. und das überall. Überall. Weiss garnicht wo ich zuerst gucken soll.
Kurzum der erste Wurf brachte gleich Fisch und ich merke das ist kein Kleiner:vik:
Was an Land kommt macht mich glücklich. 1,91 Kg Wolf:vik::vik:
Und wisst ihr was.. ich fange in paar Minuten noch mehr. Und vorallem ich verliere noch viel viel mehr. Bin mir micht sicher. 
Kurzum ich nehme 4 Stück mit. Der Rest darf wieder schwimmen.

Der oben hat 1.91kg.


----------



## W-Lahn (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöne Strecke #6 Petri Krallblei!


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nächster Morgen fahr ich mit Manni raus. Wetter eigentlich gut. Auf der Fahrt raus kommt Tramuntana.. es wird so lausig kalt....
Thermounterwäsche und Vollmontur... es ist arschekalt.





Der Wind blässt dann so stark das wir wieder Heim müssen. Auf der Rückfahrt werden wir sehr nass.. Und das mit grossem Boot. An Fischen ist nicht zu denken


----------



## pneubusiness (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Stelle sieht eigentlich Top aus Sascha ?!?

Dario, wass manchst du beruflich, wenn du dauern da runter kannst?

VG Tino


----------



## Fr33 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kann sich sehen lassen. Petri!

Tj das mit der Muga Mündung wird wohl die nxt Zeit vorbei sein. Gerade bei sowas sind die Behörden ja ganz scharf da einen zu erwischen. Drücke die Daumen dass es dort aber weiterhin gut läuft.

Ich war heute mal bischen mit der Frau mit dem Auto unterwegs. In Agios Nikolaus bisi geschlendert und mal alles angeschaut. Hab auch 2 Shops gesehen, die Angelzeug haben. Zwar alles recht teuer hier - aber nungut. Hab ja eig alles dabei. Also vor Ort kaufen ist ne richtig schlechte Idee. 

Was mir aber generell hier auffällt - selbst in den Häfen sieht man nur ne Hand voll Kleinfisch. Ich kenne das von Mallorca anders. Da sind in den Häfen dicke Meeräschen usw. Hier komischweise gar nix. Steht es hier echt so schlecht um die Bestände?


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann kommt der Tag bzw. die Tage die man gerne aus dem Leben streichen würde.

Papa (auch aufm Camping) wird schnell arg krank. Möchte da nicht weiter drauf eingehen.. jedenfalls gings um Leben und tot.
Gehe nur fischen um abzuschalten.

Ab dem Zeitpunkt hab ich keine grosse Erinnerung mehr.

____________________________________________________

Jeden Tag kaum Zeit. Papa und Krankenhaus haben Vorrang.
Geh trotzdem Fischen in der Muga. Es gibt grosse Wölfe noch und nöcher. Mache kaum Bilder.

Lerne auf dem Camping nen Deutschen kennen mit Bellyboot.
Er hat leider nicht mehr viel Zeit. Aber wir können einmal zusammen fischen auf der Muga. Es ist witzig. Wir "slippen" und mein 3.!!!!!!!!!!! Wurf bringt gleich Fisch. So beginnt Guiding!!!!!!!!!! Er schaut richtig dumm als ein Wolf mit 1.5 Kg bei mir landet. Release logo.
Wir fischen rund 2 Stunden. Ich zieh Wolf nach Wolf raus. Mister Bellyboot (sorry Amigo) fängt irgendwie nix. Doch dann! Er fängt. Leider ein Miniwolf
Ich fange mittlerweile so viel das ich nicht mal mehr Bilder mache
Auf dem Rückweg fängt er noch einen aber leider auch nur klein.










Wir hatten trotzdem ne schöne Zeit. Karell wenn du das liesst meld dich. Warst mir sehr sympathisch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin dann noch ein zwei mal dort. 

Fazit. 13 Tage Costa Brava.
Ausfahrten mit Boot. 1.5

Letztes Jahr 10 Tag Costa. 8mal draussen gewesen 

********

Aber fassen wir mal zusammen. Meer.. hm

Muga. 5 mal fischen. Keine Ahnung.. 40 Wolfsbarsche gefangen und bestimmt 40 verloren. 
Alles ausbaufähig:vik:

Die Wölfe gingen dort auf alles. Selbst auf Jigköpfe mit halben Gummi dran |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab grad keine Lust mehr Bilder hochzuladen.. bin immernoch totmüde und fertig.

Soviel vergessen.

ABER

auch soviel gefangen... 

Melde mich..


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny feine Wölfe hast du da gefangen.
Ich hoffe deinem Papa gehts wieder besser, so ein Schiet.
Was habe ich noch gelesen , eine 2,5kg Dorade wurde gefangen?was ein Trümmer.
Ich fange auch welche , aber bei 1kg ist bisher Ende.
Ein Foto von vorgestern.







Die letzten beiden Tage waren hier Käse, unglaublich viele Boote auf dem Wasser für September.Als wenn es in Cadaques Freibier gäbe, bzw. bei den fetten Jachten eher  frei Cava ....
Bei dem schönen Wetter musste wohl alles was schwimmt noch ein mal spazieren gefahren werden.
Die Angelei war bescheiden. 
Weiter draußen am Cap sprangen ein paar fliegende Fische aus dem Wasser und ein kleinerer Mahi hinterher. Das wars auch schon.
Bisher Keine Bonitos zu sehen und Tunas schon gar nicht.


----------



## hans albers (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

die muga scheint ja ein wolfsbarschparadies zu sein.. 
alter schwede !!



gibts da eigentlich (katalonien)auch sowas wie nen baglimit??


hoffe, deinem papa gehts wieder besser.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jaa Dieter das ist auch nicht verwunderlich, denn es war die Diada. Der katalanische Nationalfeiertag. 

Benny, ein 3x dickes WOW an dich! #r|schild-g Genial, was du da raus geholt hast. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal und gehen mal zusammen wölfeln und drücke fernab der Angelei ebenfalls die Daumen! 

Bei mir geht es morgen wieder los. :vik: Dieter, dann wirds abgehen


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> die muga scheint ja ein wolfsbarschparadies zu sein..
> alter schwede !!
> 
> 
> ...



Auch nicht immer. Also das ist schon wirklich bemerkenswert, was Benny da raus gezaubert hat! Dieses Jahr gibt es außergewöhnlich viele Wolfsbarsche, ich denke die waren über den Sommer im Fluss mit der ganzen Brut "gefangen" und haben sich dick und rund gefressen. Die Fische sehen ja alle gut genährt aus! 

Ja gibt es, gibt Mindestmaß und eine Maximalbeschränkung auf Kilos.


----------



## hans albers (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke für die infos...


----------



## Jose (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ...Ja gibt es, gibt Mindestmaß und eine Maximalbeschränkung auf Kilos.


hast du auch zahlen dazu?


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://nautica.gencat.cat/web/.cont...xers-binaris/imprestallesminimesgener2008.pdf

Staune gerade über die 25cm für den Wolf |kopfkrat Hatte 35cm im Kopf und halte das auch für definitiv sinnvoller. 

Das Baglimit weiß ich nicht. 8kg oder ein Fisch. Irgendwie sowas. Mit sowas haben es die Spanier aber glaube ich nicht so. Auch nicht mit den Mindestmaßen. Steht auch nicht in dem Dingen drin soweit ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke #6


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hatte 40 cm für Wölfe gedacht, zum Schutze selbiger.Am Ebro soll das zumindest gelten und auch kontrolliert werden.meine ich jedenfalls gehört/gelesen zu haben. 25cm sind ein Witz , steht aber wirklich bei den " tallas minimas so drin.???.
Der katalanische Feiertag war Montag, evtl haben einige den ein paar mal nachgefeiert. ):


----------



## Krallblei (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also von allen Fischen hab ich glaub nur 7 Stück mitgenommen.

Fahre heute Abend wieder nach Spanien. 

Dario, Dieter wir sehen uns wieder#h


----------



## Mett (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Krallblei

Fettes Petri und Danke für den tollen Bericht.

Ja die letzten beiden Jahre fallen mir auch immer mehr Wölfe auf,
entweder werden das mehr oder ich achte durch die ganzen Fangberichte 
mehr auf sie ....

Müsste nur noch mal einer von mir gefangen werden |kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @Krallblei
> 
> Fettes Petri und Danke für den tollen Bericht.
> 
> ...



Hoffen wir, dass es mehr werden. Ich kenne das Problem mit dem selber fangen


----------



## Fr33 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zusammen. Ich geb auch mal wieder ein Update aus Kreta. Sagen wir es mal so, ich taste mich ran.

Mit Pose und Brotteig konnte ich ein paar Gelbstriemen bis 23cm fangen. Kurzweilig - aber nicht meine Angellei...

Im Grunde geht es hier wie wohl überall am Meer erst rund, wenn die Sonne fast weg ist. Sobald auf Bot nix mehr geht - kann man die Spinnrute auspacken. Als wenn jmd den Hebel umlegt.

Beim letzten Mal hatte ich erst nen kleinen Cuda auf nen größeren Yokozuna Wobbler als Nachläufer. Dann gefühlte 10 Würfe später folgten 2 Makrelenartige den Wobbler. Hab alles geggeben und richtig Gas gegeben. Aber die etwa 30-40cm großen schnellen Räuber drehten ab. 

Es wurde immer dunkler und die Sonne war schon verschwunden. Ein langer Wurf mit dem Wobbler ins Blaue wurde nach 5 Kurbelumdrehungen unterbrochen. Wie aus dem Nichts kam ein Schlag ins Handgelenk. Fisch hing aber nicht. Erst am nxt Tag im Sonnenlicht die Bisspuren gesehen. Seitlich oben richtung Rücken. Das war was mit richtig Zähnen bewaffnet. Ich bleibe drann und versuche es mal früh morgens.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schonmal ein guter Anfang. Dir viel Erfolg noch! 

Ich bin jetzt auch in Spanien


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Erst am nxt Tag im Sonnenlicht die Bisspuren gesehen. Seitlich oben richtung Rücken. Das war was mit richtig Zähnen bewaffnet. Ich bleibe drann und versuche es mal früh morgens.


Könnte man Ratespiel draus machen - Was wird Fr33 da ausm Mittelmeer  ziehen?

;-)))

Drück die Daumen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Antwort hat er doch vorher schon selbst gegeben. Cuda


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wollte heute morgen eig früh raus. Schön verpennt und daher erst um 6:40 aus dem Haus Richtung Wellenbrecher gewandert. War also schon etwas zu hell. Wie fast erwartet kein biss. Verdammt. Nachdem ich meine Favoriten wobbler durch hatte hatte mal auf nen kleinen Gummi gewechselt. Und da hab ich dann was von außen gehakt. Sah aus wie ne Mischung aus golfball und noppen Kondom  später sah ich so rund 30m entfernt wie 2 rund 70cm lange Hornhechte wie Delfine aus dem Wasser sprangen und vor was abhauten. Wieder wobbler ran und wieder nix. Ich sollte es doch abends versuchen. Scheint mir besser zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die Antwort hat er doch vorher schon selbst gegeben. Cuda


erst geschrieben, dann nicht weitergedacht - hast recht ;-)))


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja ob es wirklich ein cuda war?  Hier hat eig alles Zähne


----------



## hans albers (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

dat wird schon.....


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kollege WLAN ist leider weit von mir weg. Schade..  Aber vlt kommt er ja mal in meine Ecke. Bin noch paar Tage da.


----------



## t-dieter26 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn das so weiter geht, nicht dass noch einer Dorada- Dieter zu mir sagt.|uhoh:  :vik::vik:
8 Doradas, eine gute Makrele, ein Sargo und eine Oblada in zwei drei Stunden. 
Nach dem Dauerregen gestern und zehn Grad Temperatursturz hatte ich damit nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und dann noch gute Essgröße - Glückwunsch, Dorada- Dieter!
;-)))


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@FR33
 ganz klar n Dildo-Fisch, deutlich an den Noppen erkennbar.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Jungs momentan scheint es ja richtig gut zu laufen.
Glückwunsch an die Fänger.
Und danke für die Berichte und Fotos.

Der September scheint richtig gut zu sein.


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab gestern abend wieder die wobbler durchs Wasser gezogen. Ging wieder nicht wirklich was. Bekam wieder einen biss und wieder hatte der wobbler deutliche Bissspuren. Wie verhext.


----------



## Torkel (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Golfballnoppenfisch könnte von der Form her auch als Crankbait durchgehen  Petri


----------



## glavoc (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri in die Runde Männers!!!
Schöne dicke, fette Wölfe!! Sehr, sehr schön! Dicke Petri Krallblei!
Schöne Doraden Dieter-beiden einen guten Appetit! Nice!
Merci auch für Foddos und Berichte!!
allen lg und viel Petri!


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also nachdem ich heute das erste mal auf dem Wasser war kann ich sagen: ich bin sehr zuversichtlich für die nächsten 2 Wochen! Hatte zwar auch Pech heut, aber konnte auch einen schönen 700g pargo auf einen Slowjig verbuchen. Essen also gesichert. Bei einem Freund aufm Boot wurden eine 8kg Serviola gefangen....


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri in die Runde. Schön zu lesen dass doch was geht.  Ich verzweifel gerade hier in Kreta. Ka an was es liegt aber hier beisst es verdammt schlecht. Ob es am warmen Wetter liegt oder an der Tatsache dass es rund um Kreta eig ziemlich leer im Meer ist?!  Heute habe ich mein gesamtes Sortiment bis in die Nacht rein durch gefischt. Keinen Nachläufer oder sonst was gehabt. Mein Spot sieht eig super aus.

Hab heute von topwater bis Gummi und jig alles getestet. Gar nix. Hab sogar das FC auf 150cm verlängert.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das FC hab ich immer so lang oder länger. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir aussieht, aber hier bei mir sind lange Phasen von heiß und wenig Abwechslungsreich (morgens flach, nachmittags Südwind) immer schlecht gewesen für die Fischerei. Das hatte ich im August auch. Jetzt hats paar mal geregnet usw und die Fischerei lief heute (bei anderen) richtig gut


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario. Hier ist aktuell sehr warm. Gut möglich dass es auch daran liegt. Wasser ist auch meiner Meinung recht klar. Ich hab noch rund 3 versuche und dann muss ich mich geschlagen geben


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Wasser ist hier momentan auch extrem klar. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Besser als trüb. Drücke dir die Daumen. Hier kommt jetzt erstmal Wind


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was mir immer wieder auffällt, die Fischerei vom Ufer aus ist ein echt hartes Brot. |uhoh:


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Abend in die Runde. Ich bin sowas von Happy... das glaubt ihr gar nicht. Ich reise am Mittwoch ja schon wieder ab - also versuche ich so oft es geht für 1-2h ans Wasser zu kommen. So auch wieder heute.

Die 2. Rute mit Pose ist im Zimmer geblieben. Also nur wieder die Reise Spinnrute mitgenommen und den Rücksack mit den Hardbaits. Am Wasser war es heute sehr warm. Kaum Wellen und auch kaum Wind. Sonne steht schon etwas Tiefer... aber bis zu Untergang hab ich noch rund 1,5h. Da es heute so ruig war, und die Tage zuvor die Wobbler geschneidert haben, habe ich einen Jaxon Popper in 11cm den Snap geklinkt. Dann war es wieder wie gewohnt... Werfen bis der Arzt kommt! 

Irgendwann ist es so weit. Der Popper ploppt so durchs Wasser und wird rund 20m vor mir abgefangen. Fehlbiss... ich ziehe bis Ende durch... nix. Dann der nächste Wurf, Biss und sofort ist die Rute krumm. Fisch bleibt erstmal auf der Stelle und stemmt sich gegen die Rute. Das ist ein Cuda... kenne ich schon aus Mallorca. Fisch kommt hoch und ja es ist ein Cuda... auf TopWater!!! Zwar nur ein 60er Cuda aber immerhin...

Fisch schnell versorgt und releast. Schiesst wie wild davon. Dann wieder werfen bis der Doc kommt. Wieder ein Fehlbiss auf Popper...und noch einer. Krass!!! Einfach nur Krass! Dann kommt ein Fisch bis ans Ufer hinterher.. ein größerer Cuda! Gut ein 80er. Dreht aber ab. Ich hab noch eine Bugwelle bei einem weiteren Wurf... aber dann ist erstmal Ende. Ich trinke erstmal ein Wasser... der Wind, das Salzwasser und das harte anzupfen des Poppers inkl. der ganzen Werferei macht durstig. ich werfe wieder aus als gebe es kein Morgen mehr... Plopp... Platsch... Plopp... Bugwelle! Fisch verfehlt den Köder wieder. Nxt Wurf in die Richtung... ziehe an und merke einen Widerstand... da zapelt was. Eíń´dünner Fisch springt aus dem Wasser und schüttelt sich. Ein Hornhecht in Standartgröße hat sich den Popper gekrallt. Wie auch immer der den Futtern wollte... aber egal. Hängt und das im Maul! 

Nun ist die Sonne weg und es wird langsam dunkel. Ich schaue bei den nxt Würfen als auf die Uhr... Frau wartet schon im Zimmer, damit wir dann zum Abendessen gehen können. Args!!! Also weiter geworfen... immernoch den selben Popper am Snap. 6 Würfe später passiert nix mehr. Ich werfe mal wo anders hin, mehr in das innere der Bucht. Erster Wurf dahin.... war das ein Schwall hinter dem Köder? Hmmm ka. Nächster Wurf und ein paar mal angezupft... da explodiert das Wasser und die Rute ist wieder krumm. Der Fisch schwimmt sofort mit Affenzahn nach rechts und ich muss schnell die Bremse öffnen. Bremse kreischt... Geil! Dann springt der Fisch.... ein Hornhecht?! Bitte Was? Der Fisch verausgabt sich schnell und ich kann ihn ranpumpen. Im immer dunkler werdenen Licht erkenne ich einen Hornhecht der mir die Kinnlade runter klappen lässt. Ich wusste nicht, dass die so groß werden. Ich greife ihn irgendwie aber mit riesen Respekt. Der Schnabel hat knapp 20-23cm. Mein Maßband am LipGrip geht bis 1m... reicht nicht um den Fisch zu messen. Die Messnung ist schwer zu machen auf den Felsen und im dunkeln. Der Fisch hat um die 120cm. Ein Monster Hornie in meinen Augen. 

Ich release den Fisch schnell und der schwimmt schnell ins Schwarz der Nacht...Goodbye! Ich bin aufgedreht wie sonst was. Ich packe ein... es ist mehr als Zeit. 

Bilder reiche ich nach. Leider sind die vom Monnster Hornie nicht so toll geworden. Aber wollte den guten nicht länger außerhalb quälen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geil!!! Glückwunsch. Dieser Riesenhornie, hatte der Streifen? Die nennt man ja auch poor mans marlin. Sollen gut kämpfen. 
Aber sag mal Poppern ist doch geil oder? Das Adrenalin wenn ne Bugwelle kommt? Hatte es heute auch wieder, nur mit den Bissen will es noch nicht klappen...


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario. Jop das macht schon süchtig, wenn der Popper quasi aus der Bahn gerissen wird. Hmmm ich meine der fette Hornie hatte keine Streifen... war aber auch nicht ganz soo grünlich wie die kleinen. Ka - aber auf jedenfall machte der Kollege schon nen gruseligen Eindruck.

Edit: Könnte die Gattung Tylosurus crocodilus gewesen sein. Würde im Mittelmeer vorkommen und erreicht diese Größe...


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So heute morgen früh raus und ein letztes mal für diesen Urlaub die Rute geschwungen. Never change a running System und so musste der Popper wieder an die Arbeit. Es tat sich eine Stunde nix. Dann knallte sich was den Popper weg. Rute wieder richtig krumm und die bremse kreischt. Kann den Fisch erstmal nicht halten. Im klaren Wasser meine ich eine Art Tunfisch zu erkennen. Blau Silber und def nicht so länglich wie ein baracuda oder Hornhecht. Der Fisch gibt wieder Gas und geht steil Richtung Grund. Dort setzt er sich fest. Keine Chance die Schnur hängt am Grund in den Steinen. Ich versuche alles aber muss dann letztlich abreißen. *******!!!!  

Was meint ihr könnte das gewesen sein?


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß nicht wie die heißen die ich meine, aber hab ich schonmal von welchen gesehen die auf Menorca angeln. Die haben allerdings so Streifen und werden auch sehr groß. Benny geht ja in Ägypten immer auf Riesenhornhechte, vielleicht sind deine ja von da eibgewandert. 

Uargh ärgerlich, aber jetzt läuft es bei dir. Kannst dich wohl nicht beschweren. Thunfischartig? Wenn du ihn so im Wasser gesehen hast kannst du ihn max. Noch als Bonito identifizieren. Ansonsten Unechter Bonito oder Little Thunny, die sind aber schwer zu unterscheiden im Wasser. Sehen sehr ähnlich aus! Die Unechten Bonitos, bei uns Melva genannt, erzeugen im Drill so ein komisches Gezappel. Das ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber daran erkenne ich Melvas sofort. Quasi ein frequentes Wippen in der Rutenspitze.


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin. Jo läuft langsam aber wie es so ist...  Morgen ist abreise und daher war es das mit angeln. Hat aber dennoch fun gemacht. Bin ein bißchen stolz dass ich gar net schlecht gefangen habe. War ja das erste mal hier und die Zeit soll ja auch nicht die beste sein. Was für ein Fisch der letzte wohl war wird man nie 100%wissen. Ich hatte jetzt auch auf nen keinen Bonito getippt.


----------



## *luckyluke* (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hat von euch schon mal mit den needle lures von Topwater gefischt?
Wie verhalten die sich bei Wind und Welle?


----------



## hans albers (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

yap ....bonito könnte hinauen.


petri und danke für die kurz- berichte...


----------



## Mett (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@FR33

Gratuliere, na da hattest du ja mehr aktion auf Kreta als ich 

Gerade wenn was so anreißt dann ärgert man sich hinterher noch mehr und man will unbedingt wissen
was es war. Leider bleibt es aber immer bei Vermutungen. 
Erinnert mich an meinen ersten großen Biss auf Mallorca, halbe Stunde Drill und dann verlohren ...

Freue mich schon auf die Bilder !


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die guten Fische geben sich momentan wieder alle Mühe, dass wir uns, wenn dann doch mal einer beißen sollte, wieder besonders freuen können. Hartes Brot momentan. Samstag gehts auf Thunfisch. Mal gucken ob da was geht.


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @FR33
> 
> Gratuliere, na da hattest du ja mehr aktion auf Kreta als ich
> 
> ...



Hallo Mett,

danke für die Blumen. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren - auch wenn der Knoten echt gegen Ende erst geplatzt ist und ich Bisse bekam und verwandeln konnte.

Meine Malle Taktik mit den langen Minnows zeigte im arg klaren und warmen Wasser wenig Wirkung. Erst der Radaubruder Popper schien die Fische aus der Sommer Schlaf zu reissen. Und natürlich sind die Bisse viel spektakulärer :vik:

Hört sich an, dass ich gut gefangen habe - aber man darf nicht vergessen ich war in 10 Tagen fast jeden Tag für 1,5-2h am Wasser und hab mir nen Wolf geworfen. Heisst wer vlt nur 1-2x ans Wasser im Urlaub kommt, der wird es noch ne Ecke schwerer haben.

Ich hatte Glück, dass ich diesen Spot direkt am Hotel hatte und in 3-4min vom Zimmer aus da war. Hotel kann ich empfehlen - wer mehr wissen will gerne per PN zur Anlage


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@fr33

hallo, na das war mal ein schöner Bericht.
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was hier nicht alles so rumschwimmt.
1,4 m lang und knapp 6kg . Das erste Vorfach hatte der noch durchgebissen, beim zweiten Biss hats dann geklappt. 
Ein gebratenes Probestückchen war nicht so doll. Morgen soll geräuchert werden. :vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter du fägst wieder Sachen  Lass dich nicht beißen von dem bösen Getier


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sauber Dieter!

 BTW: Ich hab euch nicht vergessen - versuche am WE mal einen schönen Bericht über Kreta mit Bildern zu machen.


----------



## hanzz (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sauber Dieter!
> 
> BTW: Ich hab euch nicht vergessen - versuche am WE mal einen schönen Bericht über Kreta mit Bildern zu machen.


Freu mich jetzt schon.
Deine kurzen Berichte waren schon spannend.


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Dieter du fägst wieder Sachen  Lass dich nicht beißen von dem bösen Getier



Da sagst du was.|uhoh:|uhoh: heute hatte ich schon wieder so was komisches am Haken.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch einmal versuchen eine größere Llampuga/Mahi zu fangen. Das hat zwar nicht geklappt, dafür gabs zwei kleine Bonitos und eine kleine Dorada.






Und dann noch einen Biss auf Sardine auf meine leichteste Angel die eigentlich für Fische bis 1 absolut max 4-5 kg gedacht ist.
WG etwa 45g und Vorfach 0,33 , Risiko auf dem Meer.
Es war gleich klar, dass ein großer langsamer Fisch am Haken hing.
Ziemlich groß, erstmal keine Chance den vom Grund nach oben zu holen. Das ging so unentschieden aus für etwa eine halbe Stunde.
Ich ziehe nach oben,Fisch nach unten.  Auf Biegen und Brechen. 
Da wird es schwierig, die Bremse muss zu bis zum Limit, aber kein bisschen mehr sonst bricht das Vorfach garantiert.und die Rute nicht zu weit heben sonst krachts auch.
Was dann nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nach oben kam war ein größerer Stachelrochen.
So um die 15kg schätze ich mal.
Leider gibt es nur einen Schnappschuss von meinem Steinzeit Handy.
Ich habe mal nachgesehen, es müsste ein Adlerrochen gewesen sein.






Ach so, der Conger sorgte hier für etwas Aufsehen und eine gewisse Unruhe unter den Badegästen , nachdem ich erzählt habe ich hätte den direkt am Strand gefangen. |rolleyes :q


----------



## pneubusiness (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sauber Dieter!
> 
> BTW: Ich hab euch nicht vergessen - versuche am WE mal einen schönen Bericht über Kreta mit Bildern zu machen.



Freu ich mich auch, dass es doch nich geklappt hat. Ich hätte Interesse üer Infos zur Anlage, such nich was für nächsten Sommer wie du weist, allerdings mit 2 kleineren Kindern ...

VG


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Anlage war Kalimera Kriti Hotel & Spa. Saubere Anlage.... hatten das Deluxe Zimmer eher rechts auf dem Gelände (wenn man vom Meer hin schaut). Ist alles bischen gehobener.... viele Österreicher, Schweizer, Franzen, Nordics und deutsche da. Als wir da waren - eher weniger Kinder. 

 Anlage ist riesen groß und sauber. Vieles wird gerade neu gemacht. Wie die anderen Zimmer aussehen weiss ich nicht. Denke aber einfacher. Die Zimmer kamen da nicht so gut weg (holidaycheck.de). Wir als Paar waren halt im neusten Teil und entsprechend waren die Zimmer. Aber ist schon etwas einfacher als das was ich von Mallorca mit gleicher Sterne Kategorie kenne. Nxt Supermarkt ist leider 2km weg.. und as Hügelhoch-Hügel runter. Hatten da 7 Tage ein Mietwagen umd nicht nur die Anlage zu sehen sondern auch mal was einzukaufen etc. Denn das Hotel hat nur HP+. Alles was du an der Bar holst (also zwischendrinn), tjo das fand ich kacke ... da ledern die dich ab. Griechisches Pils 0,5L im Plastebecher --->5€. Cocktail mit Alk für die Mädels... 8,50-11€. Kleine Cola (0,3l Becher) 3-3,50€.


----------



## glavoc (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> 1,4 m lang und knapp 6kg . Das erste Vorfach hatte der noch durchgebissen, beim zweiten Biss hats dann geklappt.
> Ein gebratenes Probestückchen war nicht so doll. Morgen soll geräuchert werden. :vik:



Petri Dieter zum Halbstarkenconger! Nice, hehe 
Bei uns wird er eher gekocht (Fischeintopf) oder auch mal gegrillt...wobei ich ihn gekocht bevorzuge.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rWP6X4ndEc

lg
|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Man Dieter was du so rauszauberst 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

heiliger strohsack,

da muss man schnell pumpen, 
wenn so einer sich erst mal festsetzt,dann gute nacht...


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich kann schonmal ankündigen: ihr werdet auch von mir noch Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen. Heute war Hammer! Morgen letzter Tag


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glavoc ,Aus dem Conger was halbwegs essbares zu zaubern ist mir nicht gelungen. Bäh . 
Heute habe ich zwei  Bonitos gefangen , die sind schon besser für die Küche.
Bei Dario hört sich das verdächtig nach neuem Profilbild an , manoman .


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Dieter, ist auch kein Knaller wie man so sagt. Ein Suppenfisch. 
Morgen gehts zurück. Bericht folgt!


----------



## Jose (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Glavoc ,Aus dem Conger was halbwegs essbares zu zaubern ist mir nicht gelungen. Bäh .
> Heute habe ich zwei  Bonitos gefangen , die sind schon besser für die Küche.
> Bei Dario hört sich das verdächtig nach neuem Profilbild an , manoman .




tja, kann man so sehen - oder auch mal  schnuppern



(aber richtig lecker..., gibts andere)


----------



## Fr33 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zusammen,
wie bereits versprochen hab ich nun meinen Bericht über Kreta fertig und möchte diesen euch nicht vorenthalten. 

Nun fragen sich einige die meine Berichte kennen, warum Kreta und nicht Mallorca. Tja – dieses Jahr hatte sich einiges überschlagen. Die Hochzeit stand an und je später wir buchten umso weniger gab es noch in unserem Budget auf Mallorca. Auch hatten wir uns etwas satt gesehen auf der Insel (wobei Mallorca immer eine Reise wert ist). 
Nun gut – für die Hochzeitreise sollte was am Meer gebucht werden. Hier war ich etwas eigennützlich – ich gebs ja zu- und es wurde Griechenland bzw. die Griechischen Inseln. Warum? Ich hab bei 10 Tagen Urlaub keine Lust groß Behördengänge zu machen. Und in Griechenland braucht man keine Lizenz zum Angeln. War also praktisch. 
Ein passendes Hotel wurde auch schnell gefunden, denn soviel Auswahl hatten wir nicht mehr. Gewisse Kriterien sollten erfüllt sein, denn es war ja eig. Kein Angelurlaub, sondern die Flitterwochen 

Bei der Lage vom Hotel hatte ich Glück, denn direkt zw. Den beiden durchaus tollen Stränden war ein Wellenbrecher, der weit ins Meer rein ragte. Jackpot! Denn was ich aus dem Thread und von meinen eigenen Ausflügen ans Mittelmeer gelernt hatte -  Struktur bringt Fisch!






Ich hatte wieder meine beiden SPRO Globetrotter Reiseruten dabei. Beide in 270cm und in 2 versch. Wurfgewichten. Die leichtere wurde aber nur als Posenrute eingesetzt.
Als ich diesen offensichtlichen Top Spot das erste mal betreten hatte, war meine Laune etwas gedämpft -  das war schon ne nicht ganz ungefährliche Kletterei. Aber es ging – von Angeltag zu Angeltag immer besser. Die ersten Fische waren Kleinkram auf Brotflocke an der Posenrute. Kleine Meerbrassen, Lippfische und auch die wohl immer häufiger vorkommenden Kugelfische.
Ist mal ganz okey  - aber selbst mit kleinen Haken gibt’s zu viele Fehlbisse. War also nicht so meins. Dann doch lieber die Spinnrute.











Ich hatte aus den anderen Urlauben gelernt und entsprechend andere Köder mitgenommen. Hauptsächlich Wobbler, Popper und Stickbaits. Paar kleine Gummifische und das war es schon.







Als Angelzeit hatte ich enge Zeitfenster: Entweder morgens richtig früh vor dem Frühstück oder vor dem Abendessen. Ich war meist vor dem Abendessen 1-2h die Spinnrute schwingen. So war es dann auch. Ich griff auf die altbewährte Methode zurück und hab erstmal die langen Minnows geworfen. Die ersten beiden Ausflüge kam darauf gar nix. War ich schon etwas enttäuscht.
Dann ging es langsam bergauf. Wieder abends vor dem Essen an den Wellenbrecher und nach gefühlten 200 Würfen ein harter aber knackiger Biss, der nicht hing. Der Wobbler hatte tiefe Bissspuren. Kann eig nur ein Cuda gewesen sein. Das ganze wiederholte sich am nxt Abend wieder. So langsam war ich etwas geknickt… etwas mehr als Halbzeit was den Urlaub angeht. Und ich musste mich auch um meine Frau kümmern. Wie gesagt…. Flitterwochen und nicht Angelwochen !!! 
Aber ich hab ne tolle Frau, die mich dennoch so oft Angeln lässt wie es geht.
Ich ging wieder an die Stelle und diesmal hab ich von Anfang an was anderes vor. Es ist warm an diesem Tag… sehr warm. Kein Wind. Also ist heute mal Topwater angesagt. Nen schönen Popper angebunden und ab geht’s. Wieder 30min nix. Dann aber ne Bugwelle… Fehlbiss. 3min später wieder… Biss und hängt. Ein schöner Cuda hat sich den Popper rein geknallt. Endlich! Bann gebrochen!











Ich werfe wieder aus… aber die nächsten Male tut sich nix. Dann verfolgt wieder was den Popper und schnappt min  4 mal vorbei. Hängt dann doch und entpuppt sich schnell als kleiner Hornhecht. Macht aber ganz schon Alarm und springt hin und her. Dabei verletzte sich der Fisch aber ganz schön. Schwimmt nach dem releasen aber weg. 












So langsam wird es dunkel und die Uhr sagt langsam ich sollte wieder ins Zimmer um mich für das Abendessen fertig zu machen.
Aber jeder Angler kennt das ja, nur noch schnell 2-3 Würfe. Gesagt und getan. Beim 2. Wurf wird der Popper heftig volley genommen und die Rute ist krumm. Bremse kreischt sofort und ich seh den Fisch springen wie einen Delfin. War das ein Hornhecht? Kann nicht sein – wehrt sich viel zu heftig. Es wird immer dunkler aber ich kann den Fisch nun ran pumpen. Vor mir taucht die Mutter aller Hornhechte auf. Scheixxxe!!! Das Ding sieht aus, wie aus der Kreidezeit….. Nur wie bekomme ich den Aparat gefasst ?! ka ob ich bescheuert bin oder nicht – aber da der LipGrip nicht wirklich in diesem Schnabel greifen kann, entscheide ich mich für die Handlandung. Und die klappt auch. Nachgemessen liegen nun rund 120cm paz. Hornhecht vor mir. Was ein Vieh! Mir zittern die Hände. Ich mache Feierabend und gehe duschen und dann Essen. Was ein Tag! GEIL!











Dann einen Tag Pause gemacht vom Angeln. Aber es hat gejuckt.. aber so richtig. Am vorletzten Tag dann nochmal Morgens raus an den Spot. (der übrigens aus dem Hotel Gelände liegt und in 5-6min zu Fuß vom Zimmer aus super erreichbar war). Es dämmerte, aber es Tat sich leider gar nix. Als die Sonner über den Berg kam wollte ich schon aufhören. Wieder wurde der Popper hart attackiert. Fisch geht sofort in die Bremse und will zum Grund. Ich halte dagegen. Fisch kommt auf mich zu und geht wieder zum Grund. Er setzt sich fest. Vorher konnte ich den Fisch aber noch sehen…. Was ich erkennen konnte – entweder Bonito oder Bluefish. Def. Kein Cuda oder Hornhecht.
So das war es dann auch von der Insel. War ein schöner Urlaub und def. anders als Mallorca.


----------



## Fr33 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Werden die Bilder bei euch beim Draufklicken angezeigt? Wenn nicht muss ich nen anderen Bilder Hoster suchen... verdammt!


----------



## ayron (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich sehe nur verdächitige Absätze|kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich lese erst morgen, aber erstell einfach hier im AB in deinem Profil ein Album und lad dort hoch. Mache ich nach Anregung von Jose hier immer so und klappt super. Außerdem bleiben die Bilder ewig erhalten, viele Hoster löschen ja irgendwann und dann sind die Berichte nicht mehr so schön für die Nachwelt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geiler Bericht, danke dafür! Den Titel des Hornhechtkönigs hast du sicher! Was für ein Gerät!


----------



## Fr33 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dario. Mit Bildern sieht die Sache ganz anders aus 

Wie gesagt -  kann das Hotel empfehlen. Denn ohne Auto fahren kann man hier den Familienurlaub mit Angeln verbinden


----------



## hans albers (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke für den bericht...


----------



## Mett (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@FR33

schöner Bericht, Klasse Fotos danke dafür,
gratuliere zum Hornhecht Monster !


@scorp
spann uns nicht zu lang auf die Folter


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @FR33
> 
> schöner Bericht, Klasse Fotos danke dafür,
> gratuliere zum Hornhecht Monster !
> ...



Ich bemühe mich


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja. Feiner, spannender Bericht.
Danke

Petri :g


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Will ich mal flott anfangen vom ersten Angeltag zu berichten. Da der arm an Fängen ist, gehts sicher flott. 




Morgens an den Käfigen Poppern gewesen. Perfekte Bedingungen dafür und es war sehr vielversprechend. 4 Fische kann ich mit dem Popper raisen. Doch während drei nur hinterherschwimmen, startet nur einer 3 Atacken ohne jedoch einmal den Köder zu berühren. Merkwürdig. Aber das macht mich ziemlich heiß! Mit Stickbait ließ sich kein Fisch zur Oberfläche locken. Fisch ist da! Palo schleppen bringt einen Cuda, der flott verloren geht. Wird aber nicht groß gewesen sein. Ansonsten ist das Meer regelrecht tot vor den Sandstränden, wo wir es auf Palometta probieren.




Während wir da am Angeln sind höre ich von Bonitofrenzies an der Messina. Oooh. Peps Amigo wäre im Drill mit einem Thun auf der leichten Rute. Ein Anruf bei Pep stellte dann klar, dass es eine 8kg Serviola war, die in der Bonitofrenzy den Jig genommen hat. Geeeeil. Will auch. Also nix wie hin. Tja. Nix zu sehen, Pep auch schon weg. 
Also ein bisschen Jiggen und warten das was an der üblichen Stelle hochkommt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es heute einer Spezialwaffe bedarf. Also montiere ich mal einen Slowjig, während Ralf mit BlackMinnow jiggt. Es dauert garnicht so lange, da nimmt ein Fisch meinen SlowJig und stellt sich als schöner Pargo von rund 700gr. heraus. Tolle Farben und super Fisch. Mein erster guter Fisch auf einen Slowjig. 




Ralf fängt dann noch einen Serrano, der kleiner als der Black Minnow ist :q
Es kommen einmal Bonitos hoch und wir sausen sofort hin. Doch es ist Sonntag und dementsprechend viele Angler sind unterwegs und sausen dann ebenfalls dahin. Habe noch den Slowjig montiert und um überhaupt wechseln zu können werfe ich dann eben damit. Kriege sogar einen Biss, der aber nicht hängen bleibt. Aber zu viele Boote für zu wenig Bonitos. Das bringt so nichts. Also hauen wir wieder ab und vertagen das ganze.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das schöne am nichts fangen ist, dass es natürlich nachher leicht ist darüber zu berichten. Ich sag mal es lief beim Angeln so ungefähr wie beim Effzeh in der Bundesliga. Nicht ganz so gut #t

Wozu ich auf jeden Fall noch kurz was schreibe ist das Brumeo Angeln auf Thunfisch. Viel viel Vorbereitung, wobei das Angeln an sich nachher zwar ne stinkige Angelegenheit ist, aber recht entspannt ist. Wir waren zu 3 Booten unterwegs, wir dabei das unerfahrene. Zeigte sich schonmal direkt darin, dass wir keinen Anker hatten. Aber in 200m Tiefe ankert es sich auch garnicht ganz so einfach. 

Während des Tages hatten wir mehrfach Fisch auf dem Echolot. Allerdings standen die Fische immer tief und wir konnten leider keinen Biss verzeichnen. Die anderen beiden Boote fingen je einen Brummer von 60 bzw. 90 kg nach Längentabelle. 








Das ganze zog sich dann aber ziemlich in die Länge, weil Sebastian unbedingt einen fangen wollte. Naja, wird nicht meine Favorisierte Angelei. Wollten es eigentlich nochmal machen, hat aber nicht geklappt. 

Aufgrund ewiger Stänkerei von Sebastian was unsere Fänge betrifft, er fing nämlich deutlich besser als wir, mussten wir reagieren. Da sich bzgl. Palomettas einfach überhaupt nichts tun wollte also zurück zu altbewährten Methoden. Livebait! Mal  gucken ob wir Kalmare fangen können abends und dann damit was erwischen können. Wir haben uns abends mit Albert verabredet und wollten es dann ausprobieren. Nach Sonnenuntergang und verschwinden des letzten Lichts: 2 Kalmare, 2 Sepien und ein seekranker Vattern. Wollte nur noch kurz bei Sebastian vorbeischauen und ihm evtl. einen seiner Kalmare abschnorren. Das Meer beruhigte sich nun und Sebastian meinte, wir sollten uns an sein Boot dranhängen und er holt die Lampe raus. Ist zwar eigentlich nicht erlaubt, aber funktioniert nunmal gut. 50W LED Strahler rausgehangen und ab ging die Post. Wir fingen wie blöd in 2,5h weitere 26 Kalmare plus einige verloren gegangene. Wirklich spaßige Sache. So viele kann ich natürlich nicht am leben halten. Uns ist eh letztes mal beim Livebaiten der Sprudelstein flöten gegangen durch den Abfluss vom Tank und dann hatten wir nur so ein Billigteil, was wahrlich nicht gut funktionierte. 
Naja, aber soviele Kalmare ist dennoch eine super Sache. Albert wollte dann aus falscher Bescheidenheit nichtmal welche haben und so hatten wir dann wirklich reichlich Kalmare, was aber auch reichlich Arbeit bereitet. 
Nächsten Tag war es schön flach und wir wollten dann mit den überlebenden Livebaits zum Cap de Creus fahren und probieren etwas zu fangen. Dort war es leider nicht ganz so flach, außerdem will das Echolot mal wieder nicht richtig. Grund: Schraube oder Mutter hat kein Gewinde mehr und deshalb kann sich der Geber bewegen. Klasse. Kann man aufm Wasser auch nicht mal so eben beheben. 




Nunja, der Tag war nicht so dolle. Die Fische waren nicht aktiv oder einfach woanders. Trotz Kalmar am Topspot interessierte sich nur einmal eine Streifenbrasse für den Kalmar und zerbiss ihn ohne hängen zu bleiben. Ansonsten echt null. Tja, es kann nicht immer klappen. Aber die Kalmare beißen ja immerhin gut, dann können wir es nochmal probieren.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso wo ich das grad sehe auf dem Bild. Draußen am Cap war schöne Welle und perfekt somit für Sargos. Ich konnte den einen fangen, der auf dem Bild zu sehen ist und hatte noch mehr Bisse. 2 Fische hab ich noch verloren, wobei der letzte mir das dünne Braid über den Felsen gezogen hat, was das natürlich nicht mitmacht. Leider standen die ganzen Blackminnowköpfe zuhause in der Wohnung bei den Wolfsbarschsachen und ich konnte da nicht weiter machen.... 

Neuer Tag neues Glück. Wir wollten wieder abends Kalmare fangen und nach Möglichkeit das PRoblem mit dem Geber beheben, was aber nicht ging. Dann haben wir noch versucht einen Mahi zu fangen indem wir an den Hotspots hergetrollt haben. Es gab einen Doppelbiss beim Trolling, wobei beide nicht hängen blieben. Währenddessen kam Sebastian wieder zum Ärgern rum und fuhr anschließend in den Hafen. 
Wir haben dann auf Kalmar probiert. Beste Zeit ist da immer zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Dunkelheit. Das hat hervorragend funktioniert. Erwischten 11 Kalmare, darunter zwei fette Dinger. Sehr schön. Diesmal mit neuem Sprudelstein und Eis zum Kühlen im Tank überlebten auch 5 Stück. 
Nächsten morgen dann wieder livebaiten versuchen. 

Es sind wirklich tolle Bedingungen. Sonne und Spiegelglatt. Kalmar dran und runter damit. Fahren nicht weit da zuppelt schon was am Kalmar. Klassisches Canthara/Streifenbrassen Verhalten. Der erste Anschlag geht ins leere doch nach einigem weiteren Gezuppel kann ich den zweiten Anschlag gut setzen und die Streifenbrasse raufholen. 
Mit den Streifenbrassen beim Livebaiten ist immer so ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Die sind lecker und man nimmt sie gerne wenn man sie bekommen kann. Andererseits sind selbst kleine recht aggressiv gegenüber den Kalmaren, denn das ist deren Leibspeise.  Da sie aber immer nur Stücke abbeißen ist es schwer sie dann letztendlich zu Haken wenn man mit großen Haken fischt, die eben für Dentex gedacht sind. Dann hat man das Problem, dass sie einem viele Kalmare kaputt beißen ohne, dass man was bekommt. Stehen aber gerne an den selben Stellen, wie die besseren Fische und unseren Zielfischen, den Zahnbrassen. 
Naja so viel dazu, diesen Fisch konnten wir jedoch zum Landgang überreden. 




850g, die ist schon nicht schlecht. Die 5 Kalmare hielten dann allerdings im Cantharagebiet nicht lange durch. Besagtes Problem. Ich hake einen der Fische, der wirkt sehr gut, doch schlitzt dann aus. Schade! Der letzte Kalmar soll es richten und das tut er dann auch. Selbe Stelle, wieder Gezuppel. Ich warte auf die Möglichkeit zum Anschlagen, auf ein bisschen mehr Gezuppel als sonst. Das kommt und ich setze den Anschlag, der prompt sitzt und der sich aufbauende Druck spricht für einen guten Fisch! 
Ich pumpe den Fisch ran und sehe dann den silbernen Umriss, der aber nicht zu Canthara passt. Nein, es ist eine Dorade! Und zwar eine fette Dorade von 2kg, die dem Kalmar nicht widerstehen konnte! Geilo!!! 




Das ist mal eine willkommene Überraschung! 




Meine mit Abstand größte Dorade. Denke, dass das doch schon ein seltener Fang ist. Die Freude ist Riesengroß, den Tag beenden wir früh. 
Die Dorade, soviel kann ich schonmal vorweg nehmen, war auch mein kulinarisches Highlight des Urlaubs. In Salzkruste, dazu ein Mangochutney mit ein bisschen Chili, das war der kulinarische Himmel. Und so haben wir uns zu dritt diesen Fisch reingemampft. Beilagen brauchte es da nicht. Würde ich sofort wieder nehmen!!!

Und hier das Filmchen dazu! https://youtu.be/LjfHURbVZME


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, auch wenn grad keiner hier aktiv zu sein scheint, pflege ich mal noch einen Bericht ein. Der Tag war nämlich so hammer, das muss ich für die Nachwelt niederschreiben, damit auch nie jemand sagt, dass das Mittelmeer fischleer sei! 

Wir haben nochmals die Taktik geändert. Nochmal wirklich früh aufstehen und aufs ganze gehen. Morgen Kalmare fangen, damit wir hoffentlich mehr kriegen können und die dann auch alle noch am leben bleiben. Außerdem war meine Mama von den abendlichen Kalmarausflügen nicht sonderlich begeistert. 

Wir schreiben den Donnerstag. Sonntag sollte es zurückgehen. Endspurt! 

Die erste Rute, die im Wasser landet, liefert direkt den ersten Kalmar. Wir können nichtmal eine 2. montieren. Kaum wieder im Wasser noch einer. Fing gut an. Haben letztendlich 7 Kalmare und 1 Sepia erwischt. 




Ein weiterer Versuch an den Käfigen auf Großes zu Poppern bleibt ereignislos. Das hat den Urlaub nichts gebracht, war das letzte mal, dass ich das ausprobiert habe. 

Dann flott zu den Fischgründen! Ich montiere den fettesten Kalmar. Habe auch tatsächlich diesmal ein Foto von ihm gemacht. Er sollte nicht lange überleben. 




Wie gesagt, kurzes Stück nur gefahren. Tok. Aber ein recht harter Anfasser. Nicht wie Canthara. Tok tok. Oh, was das wohl ist. Dann frisst der Fisch ihn, nicht so brutal, wie ich es von Dentex gewohnt bin. Anschlag, Fisch hängt. Guter Fisch! 
Pumpe den Fisch hoch und es kommt der erste Dentex des Urlaubs an Bord. Da kann Sebastian aber einpacken, denn der hier ist aus einer anderen Generation  
Fettes Teilchen, nachherige Wiegung ergibt ca 5kg. 




Der recht vorsichtige Biss erklärt sich flott, das Tier spuckt einen Krakenarm ins Boot. Der hatte schon Frühstück, wollte sich den Happen leichte Beute aber nicht entgehen lassen. Ich behaupte mal: mit einem Jig keine Chance. Das funktioniert nur so! 




Sehr geil. Nächster Kalmar ran, mein Papa ist dran. Selbe Strecke wieder. Diesmal kommen wir weiter. Aber nicht viel weiter, dann folgt ein brutaler Einschlag. Schon eher wie man das von einem Dentex erwartet!!! Mein Papa drillt den Fisch ans Boot, der gegen die Kombi natürlich keine Chance hat. Ein weiterer fetter Dentex landet im Kescher! Der Tag ist jetzt schon genial! Und es bleiben noch 5 Kalmare 








Die liefern so krasse Fights, da würd ich schon gerne mal wissen wie so einer an der leichteren Jigkombi abgeht. Aber dann wird es auch schon schwierig, wenn viel Struktur da ist. Die suchen schon die Struktur! 
Neben uns dümpelt, seitdem sie beobachtet haben, wie wir den ersten Dentex geholt haben, ein Boot mit französischen Opis. Die sind am Grundangeln und können ihren Augen kaum trauen. War ganz lustig  
Wir tauschen wieder und es werden weitere Livebaits verangelt. Ich krieg das auch garnicht mehr alles aus dem Kopf auf die Reihe. Viel zu viele Eindrücke und zu viel Action um jeden Canthara Fehlbiss einzuordnen. Jedenfalls fange ich auch eine von den Streifenbrassen, die sich an den Kalmaren gütlich tun. Diese ist von einer schönen Größe. 




Die Kalmare halten sich nicht sehr lange. Jeder der drangehangen wird produziert in spätestens 10min einen Biss. Das war wirklich eine aufregende Geschichte. Du lässt den Kalmar runter und erwartest permanent einen Biss. Das kann ein feiner von einer Canthara sein, oder ein brutaler Einschlag. So ist es wirklich total kurzweilig. Ich bekomme noch einen dieser brutalen Einschläge! Fisch hängt auch, aber nicht lange. Dann ab. 0,75 Fluo durch?! Uff. Sicher wieder ein fetter Dentex, der mir auch noch beide Haken geklaut hat. Neue Montage. Hab immer 2 vorbereitet und dann kann ich wechseln oder muss eben austauschen. Ist eigentlich immer nach jedem Dentex im Arsch, weil die das Vorfach anknabbern oder über die Felsen ziehen. Da gehe ich kein Risiko ein. 
Ich montiere einen weiteren Kalmar. Habe noch einen dicken im komplett von der Sepia eingeschwärzten Livebaittank gefunden. Der wird jetzt nochmal was bringen. 
Lasse den Kalmar runter bis zum Grund, bin unten. Ralf fährt los. Sofort Biss!  Der Kalmar war nur einmal am Grund. Schlage an und Fisch hängt auch. Gibts ja nicht! Das ist ja absolut loco hier! Die Fische drehen durch. Fisch kämpft wieder gut, stellt sich dann jedoch nicht als Dentex heraus. Es ist der 2. AJ den wir je fangen konnten und der erste vorzeigbare! Ein schöner Jack von 3kg mit toller Färbung. 




Und hier noch ein Bild




Man beachte wo der gehakt ist :m

Naja jedenfalls können wir nicht noch einen Fisch verhaften. Trotz des unfassbar guten Tags und mega geilen Fangs, ärgere ich mich doch über den verlorenen Fisch! Aber das ist der eine Fisch, der immer da bleibt. So weiß man auch, dass man morgen wieder kommen muss! Der mit Abstand beste Tag, den wir bisher beim Livebait fischen hatten! Die Fische waren da, sie hatten Hunger und wir hatten reichlich Kalmare. Alles war perfekt. Und so kehren wir früh in den Hafen zurück, da alle Kalmare bereits verangelt sind. Mit nur 2 Stück bist du an so einem Tag natürlich sehr schnell fertig! 






Und ich muss sagen, ich finde, dass daraus ein mega geiler Film entstanden ist. Diesen findet ihr unter folgendem Link: https://youtu.be/lnWgXuPnk3Y

Sebastian wurde danach übrigens recht still


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Megageile Fische die ich ja schon in Natur bewundern durfte. #6


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Korfu 2017
***
So Jungs, es ist rum.
Hab zwischenzeitlich mal gespickt, was bei euch allen so ging.
Petri zu euern tollen Fängen! Danke für die vielen Berichte!

Bei mir war's im Rückblick gesehen, ziemlich mau.
Die Pfanne war zwar regelmäßig voll, aber spektakuläres gab es nicht.
Dieses Jahr war einfach anders, als sonst.

Zunächst einmal hatten wir auf der Hinreise ein Boot an Bord. Das brachte mit sich,
dass der Platz im X-Trail ziemlich beengt war.
So beengt, dass die Frau am Ende ihren schicken Hartschalenkoffer zu Hause ließ und 
den Großteil ihrer Klamotten einschweißte und in den Bugstausack des Bootes packte...
Ich hab einfach die verständnisvollste Frau von allen!
Zusätzlich war noch ein pompöses Hochzeitskleid zu verstauen, denn wir erwarteten in Griechenland Bekannte zu Besuch, 
die dort ihr After-Wedding-Honeymoon-Shooting mit meiner Frau Fotografin machen wollten.

Dann, als wir ankamen und ich erstmal mit der Maske ins Wasser ging, eine negative Überraschung:
Mein "Privataquarium", das Felsenriff, das sonst immer direkt vor dem Strand lag, war von den Winterstürmen völlig von Sand verschüttet.
Schön für die Touristen, denn die konnten jetzt auch zehn Meter vom Ufer weg noch stehen.
Schlecht für meinen Fischbeobachtungsdrang. Das Mikrobiotop war einfach weg.

Dann halt am zweiten Tag gleich das Boot aufgebaut.
Es erwies sich mit allem Basisgerödel (8PS-Honda 36KG, Batteriebox 30KG, Tankbox 20KG, Sitzbox 15KG, vordere Sitzkiste 25KG und Bugstausack 10KG) als höllisch schwer.
Zu viert hatten wir trotz Sliprädern Mühe über den Strand.
Dann war das Boot endlich im Wasser und ich setzte als erstes meine Boje mit 6KG-Anker und 12m-Kette, 30 m Leine zum Ufer gelegt und an einem Pfahl vertäut, 
fertig war der Liegeplatz, und der saß bombenfest.
Die erste Probefahrt erbrachte 27,5 km/h Spitze mit mir alleine (knapp 100KG).

Dann Tackle sortiert und noch mal raus mit 2 Rapala-Tiefläufern auf der 8-10m-Linie die Küste abgefahren.
Weniger in der Hoffnung auf Fisch, als vielmehr, um auf dem Fishfinder zu sehen, was so rumschwimmt.
Die Wassertemperatur lag bei knapp 26°. An einigen Punkten haufenweise Fischsignale im Oberflächenbereich und im Mittelwasser.
Aber kein Biss.

Im Gespräch mit meinen einheimischen Freunden dann mal nachgefragt nach Kalmarsichtungen. 
Schließlich war meine Mission ja Livebait-Schleppen.
Aber nirgends Kalmar in Sicht. Auch keine Hornhechte in Ufernähe. Die gab es letztes Jahr noch zu Hauf rund um mein "Privataquarium".

Am nächsten Tag abends dann mal ein Versuch mit meiner bewährten Kabura-Sabiki Kombination.
Ich fahre in einen Bereich mit viel Fisch im Mittelwasser über 10-20m ganz dicht vor der Abbruchküste.
Der Fisch ist schnell identifiziert: Kleine Boops Boops, die rein interessehalber auf das feine Sabiki gehen (0,30/0,20 - 8er Haken).
Will ich nicht, also rein damit.
Sabiki gewechselt, bisschen tiefer in Seegrasnähe gefahren und ne Handvoll Schrift und Sägebarsche - immerhin Futter für die Pfanne.
Zurück zum Ankerplatz.

Die Vorhersage für die nächsten Tage: Maestro (Mistral - Nordwestwind, 4, lokal 5BFT).
Morgens schon die Wolkenbäusche flach weit draußen am Horizont. Klar dass ab mittags für ein Boot der Größe der Seaturtle kein weg aus der Bucht führt.
Trotzdem unternehme ich noch ne ergebnislose Schlepptour, diesmal mit Flachläufern an den Punkten entlang, wo ich tags zuvor bereits Ansammlungen von Kleinfisch vorfand.
Am "Fanari" (=Leuchtfeuer) dann springt der Garmin von 18 auf 6 m und ich denke, *******, Fehlanzeige.
dann springt er nach ein paar Metern wieder zurück. Ich fahre nen weiten Bogen (50m Schnur draußen) und wieder über den Marker.
Und ich registriere: Ein Riesenball von Kleinfisch, so dicht dass das Echolot den Boden nicht findet.
Mittlerweile steht die Sonne hoch und ich tucker an meine Mooring.

Ich beschließe, mein letztjährige Langleine zu reaktivieren und zu ergänzen.
Das Langleinenfischen mag in Anglerkreisen umstritten sein, es ist ja nicht sehr sportlich.
Für mich ist es back to the roots. Eine meditative Arbeit das Binden der Leinen und das Beködern.
das Ausbringen mit Tempo ein sehr fokussierter Akt und das Einholen eine Lotterie.
Ich fische im Verhältnis zu den Einheimischen recht fein (60-70er Hauptleine und 25-30er-Seitenarme mit 4/6er-Wurmhaken).
und auch "nur" mit 70-80 Haken.
Diese Art der Fischerei betreibe ich maximal alle zwei Wochen, je nach Wetterlage.
Der Maestro lässt es zu, dass ich zu einem Secco 500 m vor der Strandlinie fahre, wo man in der Regel diverse Meerbrassenarten fängt.
In der Regel flaut der Wind die Nacht über ab, so dass man das ausbringen und einholen notfalls alleine hinkriegt.

Aber erstmal eine neue leere Schüssel beim Tacklehändler meines Vertrauens und paar Sardinen und Garnelen beim Fischhändler geholt.
Dann die komplette alte Leine geputzt (alte Haken weg) und umgeschichtet und neu gebunden und um ein paar Meter ergänzt.

Garnelen geschält, geschnitten, in Zucker (zur Gewebeentwässerung) mit nem Hauch Knobi eingelegt und ab in die Kühlung.
Das ist erstens mein Top-Köder an der Leine und auch Stückchenköder für die Sabikis.
Mein bester griechischer Angelfreund und ich haben festgestellt, dass auf köderbestückte Sabikis mindestens 3x häufiger Bisse erfolgen, als auf unbestückte.

Na ja, am Abend dann wollte der Wind nicht abflauen. Trotzdem nen Kumpel geschnappt und die Leine im Wind und bei aggressiver Kurzwelle (choppy) rausgebracht.
Nach zweieinhalb Stunden wieder eingeholt. Ergebnis durchwachsen: 1 Portionsdorade (700g) plus diverse kleinere Sargos und Kroppzeugs. Knappe 2 KG, immerhin gut was zu essen.
Wind und Wellen machten es jedoch unmöglich, die Haken sauber aufzuhaken.
Langleine also wiederum renovationsbedürftig...

Mittlerweile im Windfinder Wetterwechsel vorausgesagt: Nach einem weiteren Tag Mistral Südwetter (Ostria) mit 3, max. 4 BFT.
Danach wechselnde Windrichtungen Süd bis West mit Regen, Sturm und Wellenhöhen von zunächst 1,7, später bis 2,2m vorausgesagt.
Also ein Fenster von 1 Tag vor dem Schlechtwetter.
Da am nächsten Tag ohnehin unsere Honeymoonbekannten vom Flughafen abzuholen waren, erstmal Zwangspause.

Also am Folgetag früh aufgestanden und die 50 min. in die schön-morbid-romantische Inselhauptstadt gefahren.
Mit unseren Bekannten gleich erstmal an der Espianade direkt am Meer gestoppt und die armen Leute auf den städtischen Markt geschleppt.
So ein Markt mit seinen fünfzehn Fischständen ist erstens ne gute Köderquelle und verschafft einem auch nen Überblick über den saisonalen Gang der Fischerei.
Keine Mahi-Mahi, kaum Amberjacks, keine Pelamiden... Dafür eine große Sinagrida (Dentex dentex, >10KG) und viele Fagria (Pagrus Pagrus, 2-5KG)
Nochmal Sardinen mitgenommen und dazu 4 frische Kalmare. Wenn schon die Aussichten auf Livebait schlecht standen wollte ich wenigstens mal mit totem Kalmar schleppen.

Ein Mal noch ging es auf's Wasser. Die Wellen klatschten schon leicht gegen den Strand.
Unser Strand ist keiner der flachabfallenden Strände, wo sich die Energie der Wellen schon weit draußen entlädt.
Er fällt sehr schnell auf 2m Wassertiefe in 20m Landentfernung. Direkt an der Wasserlinie liegt immer eine Stufe, so dass wir ab 0,5m Welle eine zunehmende Neigung zu Shorebreaks haben.
Das ist das kraftvolle Brechen der Welle direkt am Ufer.
Das setzt sich fort, bis bei über 1,20m Welle sich der Brandungsbereich in tieferes Wasser ausbreitet.
Die Bucht ist offen nach Süd bis West-Süd-West.
Bis zu den 1,2m etwa kann man ein Boot 25m vom Ufer sicher liegen lassen. Es gibt aber ab 0,7m Welle kaum noch Möglichkeiten ein Boot zu wassern oder zu bergen.

Trotz Besuchs bin dann noch mal früh aufgestanden, raus und 2 mal Kontofylakas (Schleppblei mit eingegossenem Haken und 2 Assists) montiert.
Ab 10m Tiefe durch die Welle gepflügt.
Noch waren die großen Wellen nicht da, dafür kam schon ein auffrischender Südwestwind dazu, der die Oberfläche in reichlich Bewegung versetzte.
Am Fanari bei ca. 20m stand wieder das Mittelwasser voller Fisch, am Grund keine klaren Signale, aber grade Serranidae und auch Dentex halten sich gerne eng an Hartstrukturen und 
fügen sich auf dem Echolotbild nahtlos in die Struktur.
Da das Gebiet sehr hängerträchtig ist versuche ich, das Blei geschätzt 2m über Grund zu halten und bei Schleppstopps kurz Richtung Grund pendeln zu lassen.
Ich fahre noch mal bis auf 30m, dann beschließe ich, zurück zu kehren. Kein Biss, nichts. Dafür schaukeln sich die Wellen immer mehr auf.
Am Fanari treffen zwei Strömungen aufeinander, das führt zu einem Wellenbild, wie wenn man einen ruhig stehenden Wassereimer von außen anschlägt und sich das Wasser wie ein umgekehrter Trichter auftürmt und die Tropfen senkrecht nach oben wegspritzen.
Von vorne schlägt dauernd Wasser ins Boot. Grundwelle aus Nordwest, Windwelle aus Süd, was für ein Chaos
Ich fahre zurück und berge das Boot auf den Strand.

Die Voraussage mit über 2m Wellenhöhe traf tatsächlich zu. Mein Boot kam ganz nach oben an den Strand. Die nächsten 4 Tage war sicher kein Schlauchbootfahren möglich.
Nach all den Vorbereitungen und dem Aufbau des SeaTurtle fand ich mich ein wenig unter Erfolgsdruck. Und nun lag das Boot für Tage an Land!
Immerhin konnte ich den Gatten unseres Besuchs überreden, mit mir auf die Luvseite nach Kassiopi in den Fischereihafen zu fahren.
Also 2 Posen-, 2 Grund- und zwei Spinnruten eingepackt, in Richtung anderer Inselseite losgebrettert, nachdem ich per Messenger Würmer, Maden und Anfutter bei Nikos, dem weltbesten Tacklehändler meines Vertrauens, geordert hatte.
Im Hafen angekommen musste ich feststellen, dass MEINE Mole mit Segelkatamaranen dicht war! Der Platz war sehr beengt. Spinnfischen war abgehakt, ebenso vernünftig Grundfischen - zuviele Leinen.
Also zäpfelten wir mit Laufposen zwischen den Booten rum.
Immerhin konnte ich unserem Gast den Artenreichtum der Ionischen See präsentieren: Ne GRUNDEL (...mir fiel wieder ein, ich wollte ja unbedingt GLAVOC , Dario und Co. nen Erfolgsbericht schreiben...), ne Gouopa (Boops Boops), ne kleine Meeräsche, ein kleiner Schriftbarsch.
Unser Gast fing den ersten Fisch seines Lebens: Einen Minisargos. Alles wieder rein.
Etwas abseits hatten wir direkt an der Mauer eine ganze Sardine frei auf Grund gelegt. Allerdings dort dran nur regelmäßig Psirres, ekelige gefräßige Borstenwürmer en Masse.
Ich schätze mal, die leben dort ganz gut vom Anfutter, was regelmäßig eingebracht wird.
Es wurde dunkel und kurz vor dem Aufbruch habe ich noch nen Biss. Nach kurzem, heftigem Drill am feinen Zeug (0,18/0,14mm, 11er Wurmhaken) kann ich ne sehr schöne Brandbrasse von >500g landen. 
Na immerhin ein kleiner Trost.
Daheim waren die Wellen mittlerweile in der Mitte des Strandes angekommen. Der Himmel verdichtete sich und ab den frühen Morgenstunden kam Regen mit Sturmböen.
Also alles schwimmbare noch nen Tick höher gezogen. Ich checkte alle Stunde die Windfinder-App, in der Hoffnung, innerhalb des Wetterchaos innerhalb der nächsten Tage ein Zeitfenster mit relativer Ruhe zu finden.
Zwar veränderte sich die Vorhersage ständig, aber die Vorhersage blieb beständig bei wechselnden Richtungen aus Süd bis West, also Richtungen, die zu 100% unsere Bucht trafen.
Danach wieder Maestro, der immerhin zuließ, innerhalb des Schutzes der Porto Timoni Halbinsel rumzuschippern. Danach aber dann endlich relative Ruhe. 
Dann würden über 2 unserer 4 Wochen vergangen sein :-(

Eines meiner "Probleme" im Urlaub: Ich bin ganz schön faul. Ansonsten hätte ich das Bötchen aufs Dach und den Motor mit Tank in den Kofferraum verfrachtet und wäre mal auf die wetterabgewandte Seite der Insel gefahren.
So verbrachten wir die Tage halt mit Fotoshootings und Honeymoonbespaßung. 
Als wir am Ende wieder an den Strand konnten, machte ich mich nochmals an die Langleinen. Unser von der Fischerei angefixter Gast wollte sich für mich in die Riemen legen.
Ich hatte mir überlegt, dazu noch 45er Vorfächer mit 3/0 und 4/0 Circle Hooks zu binden und damit ein Stück mit 3x7 Haken und jeweils Floatern zwischen den Abschnitten zu basteln.
Also quasi eine Schwertfisch/Thunfischleine en miniature.
Am nächsten Tag konnten wir es wagen, legten die feine Grund-Leine mit Garnelenstücken am Secco und die Floating Line mit ganzen Sardinen am Fanari aus und holten sie nach 2 Stunden wieder ein. An der Grundleine der selbe Ertrag wie zuvor. Ein Kunterbunt von Meerbrassen.
Bei der Oberflächenleine lagen zwei Floater dicht beieinander. Ein gutes Zeichen.
Die ersten Haken waren noch beködert, dann spürte ich Schläge in der Leine.
Nach einigen Fluchten brachte ich dann nen guten Sargos von 1.200g ins Boot, gleich darauf einen Schriftbarsch von außerordentlicher Größe (300g) für diese Fischart. 
Der Rest der Leine blieb erfolglos. Die Sardinen waren überwiegend noch dran. Tendenziell war die Liegezeit der Leine etwas kurz, aber ich mag an dieser Art der Fischerei, dass die Fische in der Regel lebend kommen und man sie tatsächlich in der Hand spürt.
Und ggf. auch mit Gegenwehr zu rechnen hat. Ein Sargos mit über einem Kilo ziept schon ordentlich in den Fingern...

Mittlerweile hatte sich auch mein bester griechischer Bootsangelkumpel angemeldet. Da nur ein 3er aus Süd angesagt war, wollten wir es wagen mit dem Seaturtle einige Spots in Luftlinie vor der Bucht anzufahren. 
Er schlug frühmorgens mit seiner Frau bei uns auf und ich schwamm erstmal das Boot an den Strand holen.
Zu meinem Erschrecken standen 5cm Wasser im Boot. Ich ging dem auf den Grund, und fand, dass hinten im Lenzventil ein Stück dickes Monofil steckte.
Ich zog es, es kam raus, aber leider mitsamt dem Gummi, das dort nur aufgesteckt ist. Zum Glück war ich vorsichtig beim Ziehen des Monofils und hatte das Gummi mit den Fingern gesichert.
Irgendwie bekam ich es am Ende wieder rein, musste aber erstmal das Boot leerfahren.
Im Prinzip ist dieses chinesische Boot nicht schlecht; baugleich mit den Zeepter. Die Lenzvorrichtung ist allerdings nicht ganz dicht, d.h. es ist immer Wasser im Boot beim Start, dass man erstmal leerfahren muss.
Ob dieses Dichtigkeitsdefizit bauartbedingt ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich nehme es an. Im Boot befindet sich ein Gitterschieber, dessen Dichtigkeit ich nicht zu 100% vertraue.
Zumal auf einem Angelboot auch mal Kleinmüll durch die Lenzöffnung abgeht und die Mechanik blockieren kann.
Da würden mich die Erfahrungswerte anderer Zeepter/Fixkraft-Fahrer interessieren.
Ansonsten ist der Platz bei 3,30m Bootslänge natürlich beschränkt. Man kann zu zweit angeln, 50cm mehr wären allerdings ein Segen.
Was ich mit meiner Frau schon andiskutiert habe - zusammen mit nem größeren Motor.
Sie hätte aber lieber gleich ein ordentlich dimensioniertes Konsolenboot  Sie meinte, am Ende würde es eh ein großes Boot werden und alle Zwischenschritte seien rausgeworfenes Geld...
Was mich auch stört, ist das ganze Gedöns außen an und oben auf den Schläuchen, grade der Süllrand mit der Halteleine. Wenn man mit Sabikis arbeitet sind das echt üble Hakenfänger.

Na jedenfalls fuhren wir in Richtung des ersten Spots, als wir reichlich Fischechos irgendwo bei 60m bekamen. Darunter einige offensichtlich große Exemplare, also aufgestoppt, Schleife gefahren und den Spot befischt.
Ich mit einem Slow Jig, mein Kumpel mit Inchiku.
Die Strömung war recht heftig und wir mussten mehrfach zurücksetzen.
Aber leider kein Biss. Auf dem Echolot war nicht mal eine Verfolgung der Köder auszumachen.
Nach einigen Versuchen furen wir weiter in Richtung zuerst angepeiltem Spot.
Kurze Zeit später erneut eine Ansammlung Fisch in Grundnähe, dabei einige fettere Echos.
Wieder dieselbe Prozedur, einer mit Slow, einer mit Inchiku.
Die Strömung ist heftig, wir halten so gut es geht im Rückwärtsgang dagegen.
Selbes Spiel wie zuvor, niemand interessiert sich für unsere Köder.
Wir spekulierten und einigten darauf, dass die großen Exemplare Magiatika seien.
Serranidae und Sparidae hätten aller Erfahrung nach die Köder zumindest interessehalber verfolgt.
Mein Kumpel Andreas wechselt auf Speedjigs, weil, wie er sagt, die am ehesten einen Amberjack zur Jagd anregen würden, solange er sich mitten im Fressen tummelt.
Das war da ja der Fall.
Ich deutete die feinen Echos, die in Linie an der kleinen Struktur stehen, als Kalmare.
Andreas gab mir recht. Nur hat er keine Kalmarköder dabei. Und ich hatte meine in der Früh mit anderem Tackle, wovon ich dachte, dass ich es nicht brauchte, aus Platzgründen vom Boot gebracht...
Ich Volltrottel!
Und es ging immer so weiter...
Beim vierten Spot wechsele ich auf Kabura-Sabiki und fange damit insgesamt 15 Schriftbarsche, darunter einige wirklich "marktreife".
Andreas bleibt bei seiner Technik. Er will nur fette Fische.

Wir fischten insgesamt ungefähr 6 Stunden, es bliebt bei vielen regelmäßigen Fischsichtungen und den Sägebarschen.
Wir fuhren zurück und verabredeten uns für einen neuen Versuch.
Leider wurde daraus nichts mehr, das Wetter und anderweitige Verpflichtungen hielten uns davon ab.

Die Urlaubsuhr war mittlerweile gut über die Hälfte abgelaufen.
Ich wollte unbedingt noch was Gutes mit der Rute fangen. Die Langleine hatte ihre Schuldigkeit getan.
Wir hatten noch einiges auf der Agenda mit unseren Gästen, also war die letzten Tage ihres Aufenthaltes an Fischerei kaum zu denken.
Außer einer kurzen Kroppzeugs-Tour kam dann bis 5 Tage vor unserer und der Abreise unserer Gäste nichts mehr zustande.
Die Wind- und Wettervorhersage brachte noch ein Fenster von vielleicht zwei Tagen.
Am Dienstag brachten wir unsere Gäste zum Flughafen, Mittwoch und Donnerstag, evtl.Freitag blieben mir zum Fischen. Spätestens am Samstag musste das Boot zur Reinigung raus.
Auf dem Rückweg vom Flughafen holte ich auf dem städtischen Markt nochmal Garnelen und Sardinen als Köder.

Mittwoch früh startete ich dann endlich alleine in Richtung meines "Hauskopfes", das ist ein Fels, der von über vierzig jäh bis auf 18m ansteigt.
Dort sammeln sich regelmäßig Baitfish, Sparidae und damit kommen auch die kapitaleren Nomaden dahin.
Der Fels ist mit Netzen und Langleinen nicht befischbar. Es haben jedoch wohl schon einige versucht und somit ist die Hängergefahr extrem hoch.
Auf dem Weg lege ich bei Fischsichtungen noch einige Stopps ein, die ausser Kroppzeugs nichts bringen (Boops Boops und Schriftbarsche).
Da ich vorhabe, zwichen 40 und 18 m zu fischen, habe ich nur zwei Spinnruten dabei.
An der extrem harten Greys mit der Sustain hab ich eine fixe 60g Kabura mit fettem, gekürztem Sabiki (0,60/0,40, 1/0) montiert.
An der weicheren DAM Black Panther meine schwerste Tenya mit ca 40g und dasselbe Sabiki.
Die Strömung kommt von Süd und ich starte vom Kopf in die Abdrift nach Norden.
Den ersten Hänger habe ich nach einigen Malen neu versetzen und diversen Sägebarschen an der Tenya.
Ich rette die Tenya, beködere neu und setze zum Kopf zurück.
Bringe beide Ruten ins Wasser. Ich berge Sägebarsche von der Kabura, lasse sie erneut ab.
Dann geb ich mit der Tenya Leine, damit sie un der Abdrift wieder zum Grund kommt. Ich bin schon bei über 30 m angekommen, als ein Biss meine Jigbewegung blockiert.
Blockiert ist der richtige Begriff, denn eine Sekunde lang fühlt es sich an, als hätte ich einen unverrückbaren Betonklumpen, und dann kommt die erste Flucht.
Der Fisch kann Schnur nehmen, obwohl die Bremse eigentlich fast zu ist. Ich hatte Sie nach dem Hänger kaum geöffnet...
Ich überlege, die Bremse zu öffnen, aber ich befürchte, der Fisch würde mir sämtliches Braid von der Rolle rupfen, wenn ich ihm die Gelegenheit gäbe...
Die Black Panther biegt sich zum perfekten "U", ich schaffe es, den Fisch 2m zu pumpen und schon überwindet er die Bremse wieder.
Ich bete, dass er das 40er Sabikivorfach nicht kappt.
Immer wieder kriege ich ihn ein Stück gepumpt, bevor er wieder abgeht.
Nach 5 Minuten werde ich sicherer, dass das Geschirr hält.
Nach 15 Minuten habe ich ihn irgendwo bei 15m.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass er an der Tenya hängt. Denn ich glaube nicht, dass die Sabiki-Seitenarme so einer Belastung standhalten.
Ich pumpe weiter und denke eben drüber nach, wo meine Gopro liegt, als ich eine Entlastung spüre.
"Nein!" schießt es mir durch den Kopf. Das verzweifeltste "Nein!" zu dem ich fähig bin...
Und nach ein zwei Kurbelumdrehungen, denen sich nichts, außer der sanfte Zug der Tenya entgegenstellt, breche ich in ein griechisch-deutsch-englisches Fluchgewitter aus.
Ich schreie rum, und ich könnte Kotzen.
Ich bringe die Montage an Bord: Der 1/0-Haken vom unteren Sabikivorfach ist aufgebogen!
Und jetzt bin ich erstmal auf mich selbst wütend. Hätte ich doch nur die Bremse einen Deut geöffnet!
Hätte ich dem Fisch und mir mehr Zeit gegeben.
Ich hatte halt Angst gehabt, er könnte, wenn er zu viel Zeit hat, das Monofil durchraspeln...
Ich machte noch eine Stunde weiter. Nichts mehr, außer Sägebarsche.
Mittlerweile stand die Sonne schon hoch.
Zeit für ein spätes Frühstück, auch wenn mir nicht danach war.

Der Windfinder sagte inzwischen für den Freitagnachmittag wieder 0,7m Welle aus West voraus.
Das würde bedeuten, dass Freitag früh das Boot raus musste.
Der Senior unsere griechischen Familie deutete dann mittags an, dass er gerne mit mir noch mal eine seiner Langleinen auslegen würde.
Seine "feinen" Leinen fielen deutlich rustikaler aus als meine. Ist aber auch klar, denn die müssen sehr haltbar sein, damit sich die Arbeit lohnt, die man reinsteckt.
Spiros ist einer der vielen Fischer in der Gegend mit Berufsfischerlizenz, die jedoch nur im Winter fischen, weil sie im Sommer mit den Tourismusbetrieben ihrer Familien beschäftigt sind.
Zwar darf ein Gastronom keine Berufsfischerlizenz besitzen, aber die Aufgaben und Genehmigungen werden einfach innerhalb der Familien verteilt.
Er gehört noch zum alten Schlag der Sternennavigatoren. Echolot und GPS sind für ihn Fremdworte.
Er findet die Plätze im Schlaf an der Pinne des Kaiki. 
Ein tiefer Schlaf, der ihn früher oft auf der Rückfahrt vom Fischen übermannte, und aus dem ihn sein Vater weckte, in dem er ihm einen der gefangenen Fische, vorzugsweise Muränen durchs Gesicht zog.
Spiros ist ein Original und er hat so seine Patente. Diesmal war es ein Floater an jedem Vorfach, der den Köder über dem Boden schweben ließ.
Ich besorgt also nochmal Garnelen, putzte sie, legte sie ein. Abends beköderten wir in der Küche, nach zehn Uhr brachten wir die Leine dann mit dem Seaturtle raus.
Halbeins fuhren wir zum einholen.
Im Ergebnis kein einziger großer Fisch. Nur das übliche Sammelsurium an Brandbrassen, kleineren Doraden und Sargos...
Wir waren etwas enttäuscht. Kamen spät zuhause an.
Am nächsten Morgen schlief ich lange, den Tag verbrachte ich mit meiner Frau, am Spätnachmittag brachen wir zu einem Familienshooting mit Spiros' Schwiedertochter und deren Kindern und Mutter auf.
Leichter Shorebreak war schon am Strand zu beobachten. Das Boot lag aber an der sicheren Boje. Ich ging davon aus, dass es bis Freitag mittag sicher sei und ich noch mal raus könne.

Als wir nach dem Shooting in der Dämmerung zurückkamen, war der Shorebreak deutlich und erste Wellen brachen sich bereits 10 vom Strand weg.
Noch war das Boot sicher.
Während des Abendessens nahm die Brandung weiter zu.
Inzwischen war sie so, dass das Boot nicht risikolos zu bergen war. Es bestand die Gefahr, dass eine Welle über das Heck brach, wenn wir das Boot nicht schnell genug den Strand hochzogen.
Die Wellen nahmen weiter zu, so dass das Seaturtle in Gefahrenlage kommen könnte.
Ich ging ins Wasser um das Boot zu lösen. Um das Boot festzumachen nutze ich einen V4A-Schraubkarabiner, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass Knotenlösen bei Wellenschlag keinen Spaß macht.
Im Wasser zählte ich erstmal Wellen.
Inzwischen war auch mein Freund Dori im Wasser. Spiros und ein Bekannter warteten an der Wasserlinie
Wir stellten das Boot mit dem Bug zum Strand und warteten ab; nach einer Reihe starker Wellen wollte Dori anschieben.
Aber ich sah im Hintergrund noch mal eine grüne Wand auf uns zurollen und Dori schob weiter.
An deren Kamm sah ich, wie sich Weiss bildete.
Ich rief Dori zu, dass er das Boot loslässt...
Ich kam grade so vom Boot weg und dann brach sich die Welle.
Als ich wieder auftauchte, sah ich Spiros und den Anderen beim Boot am Strand.
Irgendwo neben mir tauchte Dori auf und wir sschwammen und stapften an Land.
Bis wir beim Boot ankamen, war bereits der erste Brecher drin gelandet.
Meine Frau kam angestürzt. Mit Mühe schafften wir es, das Boot ein Stück nach oben zu bewegen.
Im Boot schwamm alles, der Batteriekasten war vollgelaufen, aber das Boot war erstmal sicher.
Ich öffnete das Lenzventil und zog hinten das Ventilgummi komplett ab, barg erstmal alles, was drin schwamm.
Damit war für das Seaturtle die Saison erstmal gestorben....
Ich war am Ende einfach nur froh, dass das Boot draußen war.

Am Freitag machte ich mich an den Gesamtabbau, brachte das Boot zum Haus, spülte alles, damit es bis Samstag trocknen konnte.
Abends fuhr ich dann mit Dori nochmal in den Hafen von Kassiopi.
Er fing eine dicke Muräne, die wir releasten. 
Ich probierte spasseshalber Kalmarköder an der Spinnrute und bekam auch tatsächlich nen Oktopus dran, der uns aber in der Zeit, bis Dori mit dem Kescher kam wieder verließ.
Ansonsten beim Laufposenfischen kleinere Brandbrassen und Sargos, wovon zwei für den Grill taugten.
Zum Abschluss fing Dori an unserer wie üblich abseits abgelegten Rute mit ganzer Sardine einen großen Boops..

Samstag war Einpacken und letztes Fischessen angesagt.
Sonntag ging es dann zurück...


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dieter: Fettes Conger-Monster, Petri Heil!
@Fr33: Petri Heil zum Riesen-Hornhecht!
@Dario: Wie immer, geiler Bericht und sehr cooles Video Doraden-König!
@Afbaumgartner: Danke für den Bericht!

Ich bin mittlerweile wieder zurück aus Kreta. Das Angeln war dieses Jahr etwas schwieriger, konnte aber trotz weniger Versuche ein paar Fische zum Landgang überreden. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich einen kleinen Bericht verfassen und euch mit ein paar Bildern versorgen…


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

_damit auch nie jemand sagt, dass das Mittelmeer fischleer sei!_

Also es gibt da bestimmte Zeiten an der Costa Brava, wo die Dentonenbestände stark gefährdet sind|bigeyes

Schöner Bericht mit Video, danke Dario


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@afbaumgartner Schade,dass es mit dem dicken nicht geklappt hat. Was denkst du war es? Ein Zacki? Danke für deinen Bericht! Ein paar Bilder wären auch noch schön #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nächsten Tag war natürlich klar, dass uns nix zuhause halten konnte. Wir wollten unbedingt wieder raus! Kalmare fangen in der Früh und dann noch einen Dentex oder einen Amberjack erwischen. 
So haben wir es dann auch gemacht. Früh morgens raus, dann auf Kalmar geangelt. Das lief wieder super und wir konnten in der Morgenstunde 10+ Kalmare fangen. Die waren aber im Durchschnitt nicht so groß, also auch viel Futter für die Streifenbrassen dabei. 




Die Angelei macht dann so schon Spaß, weil man wirklich ein gutes Gefühl dabei hat und vollkommen von Methode, Platz und Zeit überzeugt ist. Nun sollte mein Papa anfangen und sich was holen, ein Zacki wäre doch mal schön! 

Wir montieren einen Kalmar, fahren die erste Runde und es knallt mal wieder direkt ein Dentex drauf! Einschlag war gut, der Fisch ging dann leider im Drill verloren, ausgeschlitzt. Also wechseln wir, ich hänge einen neuen Kalmar ran und lasse ihn runter. Selbe Stelle wieder, mein Papa fährt mich jetzt. Nicht lange, da tokt es in der Rute. Cantharas haben den Kalmar entdeckt. Ralf holt die Gopro und startet einen Film währen die Canthara unten am Kalmar zupft. Ich warte auf einen guten Moment zum Anschlag, da knallts einmal in der Rute und der fette Fisch, der der Canthara ihre Beute weggeschnappt hat hängt an der Angel. Das war ziemlich geil, weil auch unerwartet. Ich hab gewartet um die Canthara anzuschlagen und dann ist der voll drauf gegangen und hab das sogar auf Video drauf. 
Ich hole den Fisch hoch, der gut kämpft. Es landet wieder mal ein fetter Dentex im Kescher und der ist nochmal größer als die vom Vortag, die mit je 5kg schon ziemlich gut waren! 




Dieser Dentex bringt satte 6,6kg auf die Waage. Ein richtiger Brummer. 2 Kalmare brachten nun in 20min schon 2 Einschläge und einen Dentex konnten wir hochholen. Die Aktivität war weiterhin hoch! 
Und heute haben wir was vor, denn wir haben reichlich Kalmare! 
Also direkt weiter machen. Ich hänge den nächsten Kalmar dran, ein recht kleines Tier. Mal gucken, wie lange der braucht, bis die Cantharas ihn finden. Sicher nicht lange...
Kalmar runtergelassen, die Zone entlang gefahren und boom brutaler Einschlag von einem offensichtlich wieder großen Dentex! Der Fisch kämpft erneut sehr gut und auch diesen können wir an Bord bringen, trotz reichlicher Kopfschläge im Drill. Das ist ganz typisch für Dentex! 
Und was da im Kescher landet, das passt kaum rein. Ein Riesendentex! Uff! Der könnte El recordo Konkurrenz machen!! 




Die Freude ist riesengroß!!!! Das ist ja absolut unglaublich! 
Hier sieht man die Dimensionen besonders schön. Zum Vergleich meine kleinen 46er Füße... 








Die Wiegung zu Hause sollte später ein Gewicht von 8,6kg geben, womit dieser unser größter Dentex überhaupt ist und 0,4kg schwerer als der bisher größte. 
Dieser Fisch hat schon so eine richtig ausgeprägte Stirn, wie es ja auch bei den alten Dentex gibbosus ist. Interessant, habe ich bisher so noch nicht gesehen! 
Ja. Dann kriegt mein Papa jetzt wieder ne Chance, wo ich ja nun schonmal 2 fette Teile vorgelegt habe. 
Doch Glück und Pech liegen heute nah beeinander. Er bekommt einen mega Biss. Fisch schlägt ein, hängt auch und reißt dann sofort Schnur von der ziemlich hart eingestellten Bremse. Guckt euch das Video an, dass ich am Ende verlinken werde. Da sieht man schön wie krumm die Rute ist (und die dolle Drilltechnik von meinem Papa, ein Glück, dass das eine Qualitätsrute ist!). Wenn man das mit dem 8,6kg Dentex davor vergleich, ui ui ui. Das muss was richtig fettes sein. Einen Dentex erwarten wir aber nicht, das dürfte eine Serviola (Amberjack) sein! Und zwar um einiges größer als die vom Vortag! Beim Biss fährt auch grad ein Tauchboot vorbei und ein Langleinenleger ist auch noch nebenan unterwegs. Allen fallen die Augen bald aus dem Kopf. 

Der Fisch ist schon fast am Boot, vermutlich noch so 10m weg, als er bei einem Fluchtversuch sich der Haken entledigt. So ein Pech! Der war echt fast schon da. Kämpfte so gut, den hätte ich so gerne gesehen! Bestimmt ein schöner Amberjack! So ein Pech. Mein Papa überlässt mir dann die Rute, ich hab das Glück heut gebucht und er hadert mit seinem Pech. Echt ärgerlich! Aber passiert, Fisch ist einfach ausgeschlitzt. Jetzt will ich auch noch so einen dran bekommen! 
Zwischenaktivitäten von Cantharas und so Kleinzeug, was wir nicht erwischt haben erwähne ich jetzt nicht mehr. Das krieg ich eh nicht mehr auf die Kette, erinner ich mich nicht mehr dran. Gab viel eindrücklichere Dinge! 
Naja, nächster Kalmar, neues Glück. Wir haben ja gott sei Dank heute genug! 
Und es knallt auch bei mir nochmal ein guter Fisch drauf. Der Fisch hängt auch, doch ist er dann schnell ab. Schade, ein guter Fisch. War viel Druck drauf! 




Das kann man auch Pech nennen. Nicht einen Haken zerstört, nein gleich beide. NA klasse. Und die waren neu. Da unten sind Monster und sie sind hungrig! Dann füttern wir sie! 
Albert kommt mit seinem Boot vorbei, wir geben mal fleißig mit unseren Fischen an. Ich schnorre auch flott noch ein paar Gummibänder, die gehen mir nämlich aus! Bei so vielen Bissen kein Wunder. Die Dentex beißen gerne die Gummibänder am vorderen Haken kaputt. 
Und wir fahren den nächsten Kalmar spazieren und auch das wird wieder zur Raubtierfütterung. Eine kleine Canthara mampft ihn und soll die einzige sein, die ich an diesem Tag verhaften kann. Geht auf den Kalmar, der genau so groß ist wie sie... 

Nächster Kalmar. Nächste Raubtierfütterung. Es knallt wieder was dickes drauf, unweit von Albert, der am Jiggen ist. Tja, livebait ist die Devise. Vor seinen Augen hole ich den dritten Dentex des Tages rauf. Wieder ein Oschi, 5,9kg sagt die Waage nachher. Ist ja unglaublich! 









Und nachdem die großen Jäger nun weggefangen sind, kümmern sich die Cantharas noch flott um unsere restlichen Kalmare. Mittags fahren wir bei wunderbar warmem Wetter in eine Bucht um uns abzukühlen und zu mampfen. Das Wasser war in dieser Bucht so unfassbar klar, das war der Hammer!!! Leider schwammen da auch einige Feuerquallen rum. 

Mit insgesamt 21kg Dentex erwartete uns dann noch richtig viel Filettierarbeit zuhause. Das ist die Kehrseite des Vielfangens und der Vorteil des Schneiderns. Aber gut, das ist eine Investition von der wir dann demnächst an vielen Sonntagen mit köstlichem Essen profitieren! 





Letztendlich war das absolut irre und kann das garnicht so geil beschreiben wie es gewesen ist! Wirklich unglaublich, da hockten die Fische echt aufeinander. Drei Dentex hatten wir sowieso noch nie, dann noch weitere Bisse, der ärgerliche Verlust des AJs. Einen schönen AJ habe ich mir jetzt vorgenommen. Der kleine war sowieso ziemlich lecker! Leider haben wir die Gopro am Vortag nicht aufgeladen und da sie soviel filmen musste  und immer an war dann, hat der Akku irgendwann aufgegeben. Den letzten Dentex habe ich also nicht mehr auf Video. Egal. Ist trotzdem geil geworden!

Hier der Link zum Video! https://youtu.be/j2NKwRlmYCE


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir hatten ja eigentlich schon mehr als genug gefangen. Aber wenn es so gut läuft, will man eigentlich unbedingt noch weiter versuchen. Am letzten Tag ist das aber immer ein bisschen blöd. Da kann man auch es nicht so wirklich gebrauchen, wenn man dann noch Fische auseinander nehmen muss. Aber der Druck war zu Groß. Die fette Serviola, die unfassbare Fischerei. Das alles ging nicht aus unseren Köpfen und so wollten wir nächsten morgen nochmal probieren. Allerdings bis spätestens 11 Uhr wieder abhauen. 
Letztendlich wurde es uns dann leicht gemacht. Die Kalmare wollten an jenem Tag bei uns nicht wirklich beißen. 1 Kalmar und 1 Sepia erwischten wir nur. Dennoch wieder versucht und der Trend vom Vortag setzte sich fort. 2 Livebaits, da kommt man bei so viel Aktivität nicht weit mit. Letztendlich sind beide schnell von kleinem Zeugs zerknabbert. Einen der Übeltäter erwische ich, einen Pagell von einem halben kilo. 




Haben dann noch ganz kurz mit Jigs versucht. Ich habe den halb verrosteten Inchiku ausgepackt und Ralf den Black Minnow. Das haben wir nur ganz kurz gemacht, weil dann recht böiger Wind aufkam, der das Boot zügig versetzt hat und auch einige Taucher, nun da Wochenende war, dort unterwegs waren. Konnte dennoch meinen ersten Fisch auf Inchiku fangen. Einen schönen Pagell von runde 700g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haben dann früh aufgehört. Was für ein perfektes Urlaubsende! Einfach nur geil! Wird sich wohl so schnell nicht wiederholen lassen  Aber da hatten wir einfach die Zone gefunden in der in diesem Moment viel Fisch war. Dann haben die Kalmare noch mitgespielt und gut gebissen und somit war es dann möglich so mega geil zu fangen. 

Hoffe euch hat mein Bericht gefallen


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mega Berichte deines Urlaubs.
Danke fürs teilhaben, man war echt dabei


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wow, was für Bullen 
herzliches Petri


----------



## Promachos (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super, Dario. Danke für Berichte und Filme:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Mett (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp 

Petri - das wird ja immer besser #6
echt gleine Brocken gratuliere !!!

Hab natülich auch zwischendurch schon gelesen aber wollte deinen Bericht nicht auseinander reißen 

@afbaumgartner

Sehr schöner ausfühlicher Bericht, dank dafür !

ein paar Fotos dazwischen würden ihn aber noch freundlicher zu lesen machen, ist deswegen nicht schlechter, nur so als Tipp


----------



## Fr33 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse Fische, Dario! So ein Dentex ist schon ein Gerät.... Ist das eine Barschart oder eine Brassenart?


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Klasse Fische, Dario! So ein Dentex ist schon ein Gerät.... Ist das eine Barschart oder eine Brassenart?


Dentex=Zahnbrasse

@mett ja habe mir sowas schon gedacht. Das ist hier im Forum etwas ungünstig gemacht. Im bgb gibts ja wie so likes in facebook, da weißt du dann, dass Leute mitlesen, ohne, dass der Bericht zerstückelt wird. Hier hast du als Schreiber keine Ahnung obs grad keinen juckt. Und da steckt echt viel Arbeit drin, da überlegt man sich das dann schonmal. 

Momentan beißen übrigens keine Kalmare mehr |supergri Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was für Klopper Dario, fettes Petri zu eurem neuen Dentex-Rekord! #6


----------



## agnosie (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lieber scorp10n77,

Deine Fänge sind ja, für einen Mittelmeer-Küstenangler wie mich , wie von einem anderen Stern.

Mich würde interessieren, wie Du die Kalamar als live bait präsentierst.
Wie sieht die Montage aus, welche Hakengröße, welche Schnur?
Wie schleppt ihr diesen? Welche Tiefen und weiteres.......

Wäre spannend mehr von Dir dazu zu erfahren.

Dank und herzlichen Gruß aus dem Norden
Agnosie


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nabend Agnosie,
Die Fänge waren jetzt auch nicht für einen Bootsangler alltäglich :q Zumindest für mich nicht und ich behaupte bei uns läufts ganz gut sonst. 

Fangen wir mal mit dem Tackle an. Haken sind 7/0 Hayabusa Soi. Die Hakengrößen fallen jedoch von Hersteller zu Hersteller teils sehr unterschiedlich aus! Als Schnur benutze ich 0,75er Seaguar Fluorocarbon. Es ist aber glaube ich nichtmal wichtig FC zu haben, so mein Gefühl. Sichtigkeit ist bei Livebait anscheinend nicht so wichtig. Ich hab dann immer so 3m FC und 2 Haken. Hinten angeknotet und vorne verschiebbarer Haken. Das bekommst du mit einem Gummiband hin. Das ganze hänge ich in einen starken Wirbel ein und hänge dann noch ein Blei von 300-500g mit Abrissschnur (ca 50cm) daran. 

Der Kalmar wird dann am Spot beim zum Grund gelassen. Wir fischen immer zu zweit, ein Fahrer und ein Angler und wechseln uns ab. Fahren dann beim Ablassen ein Stück um auf Distanz zu kommen. Der Rest ist Kommunikation, wenn der Kalmar am Grund ist, wieder ein Stück fahren und dann wieder ablassen usw. Wenn ein Fisch beißt, dann evtl nochmal ein bisschen Gas geben um max. Druck zu haben. 

Ich fische so meist in Tiefen von 30-40m. Aber auch manchmal seichter und manchmal tiefer. Hab schon Dentex auch in 20 oder 50 gefangen. Viel tiefer bin ich noch nicht gegangen, müsste man mal ausprobieren. Da gibt es sicher auch Fische. Spots muss man suchen. Kanten sind gut, aber probieren geht über studieren. Es ist nicht jede Kante gut und es gibt auch Dentex auf Sandboden. Die sind dort, wo die Nahrung ist. Das gute beim Livebaiten ist, du hast eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wenn was da ist es auch beißt. So kannst du gut Spots finden. 

Das ganze ist schwieriger als es sich anhört. Gehört gute Kommunikation, ein wenig Geschick und gute Revierkenntnis zu. Ecken mit sehr viel Struktur mögen viel Fisch bringen können, sind aber teilweise unmöglich zu befischen. Die Verlustgefahr kann dabei sehr hoch sein. Man versenkt mitunter Unmengen Blei und so.


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So , ich bin wieder zu Hause , bäh ..
Nochmal danke an alle für die schönen Berichte und Beiträge .Gelesen habe ich alles , aber nicht oft kommentiert , Urlaub eben :q
Außerdem ein kleines Fazit der letzten Wochen:
Zuerst zum Ebro Delta/Riumar 19.-26. 8.  : Ich hatte es glaube ich schon geschrieben , es war eine Enttäuschung. Unsere Spinnruten sind nicht zum Einsatz gekommen weil es keine Oberflächenaktivität gab. Auch sonst kaum Fische , blue screen , die Schleppnetze der Trawler auch leer.
nur die Mosquitos haben super gebissen. :q 





Einziger Lichtblick ein etwa 70kg Tuna beim chumming an der Thunfischzucht bei L´Ametlla .
Zwar mein größter Fisch bisher über den ich mich auch gefreut habe , aber nicht vergleichbar mit einem Tuna an der Spinnrute vom eigenen Boot .Das ist viiiiiel besser .






Danach gings in die Rosas Bucht und es war richtig gut. Fast jeden Tag konnte ich mit meinem Schlauchi raus , es gab wenig Ausfalltage durch Wind , Regen , Wellen , das Wetter war insgesamt gut und recht beständig schön.
Die Fischerei auch nicht schlecht , sehr viele Doraden , viele Mahis und Makrelen . Ich erinnere mich an keinen einzigen Schneidertag.
Was aber fehlte bei mir waren die großen Fische .
  Ich hatte dann noch intensiv versucht einen guten Mahi / Llampuga zu fangen und lange Zeit probiert so ein recht seltenes Exemplar zu fangen.
Tatsächlich habe ich sogar zwei mal einen richtig schönen ans Band bekommen ,schon gesehen dass es echt gute Fische waren . Aber leider gingen beide verloren , Mist .
Die beiden mit Abstand besten Fische des ganzen Urlaubs zu verlieren ist bitter .  :c 
Zwei kleine habe ich noch bekommen , so knapp 60cm ,ein schwacher Trost.





Was gab es sonst noch ? , beim ersten Versuch auf Calmar immerhin nicht Schneider .Aber ohne starke Lampe die zufällig auch ins Wasser leuchtet scheint mir das mühsam ,die Bedingungen waren allerdings auch schlecht.




In diesem Sinne TL
Dieter


----------



## Mett (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zu den Fängen ! und danke für den schönen Bericht.

Ich hab mal eine Nebenfrage bezüglich Schlauchboote !
Auf den Balearen bracht man ja ein auf sich registriertes Boot um eine Angellizenz von Boot zu bekommen.
Ist das bei euch auch so ? Und wie verhält es sich bei den Schlauchbooten ?


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Mett
Spezielle Lizenz für das Fischen vom Boot aus gibt es in Katalonien  meines Wissens nicht .(im restlichen Spanien weiß ich da auch nix von).Nur die " Licencia de pesca recreativa" , die gilt für Flüsse + Meer , egal ob vom Ufer oder Boot aus.
Nur für manche speziellen Gewässer benötigt man eine extra Erlaubnis . Z.B. manche Stauseen.
Boot ist Boot , egal ob Festrumpf und groß , oder Schlauchi und klein , soweit ich weiß gibt es auch da keine extra Regelungen.
Meins ist ganz normal in D registriert , damit darf ich dann auch in Spanien rumfahren .


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fetter Thunfisch Dieter! Glückwunsch dazu :m 

Zum Kalmarfischen kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Die Lampe war nicht immer ausschlaggebend. Wir haben einen morgen so viele Kalmare gefangen obwohl es schon zu hell war, als dass die noch was bewirken könnte. Weiß nicht wann du es probiert hast, aber es wurde zuletzt auch deutlich schlechter. Ist eben nicht immer so gut. Stelle spielt natürlich auch ne Rolle und die richtigen Farben usw. Sepia geht wohl ganz gut momentan.


----------



## hans albers (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin ..
wie fangt ihr die vom boot...?

mit denen hier:


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit unbebleiten Ködern. Schaust du hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyNZPMXjggQ&t=1s


----------



## hans albers (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

.. danke...


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die bebleiten Squid Jigs sind wohl eher für flacheres Wasser  vom Ufer aus geeignet.
Bei Tintenfischen wird es nicht viel anders sein als sonst .Ein Versuch reicht nicht aus für guten Erfolg.
Ich habe es Abends probiert , die letzte Sonnenstunde bis es dunkel wurde .Driften so auf 25-20m Tiefe , für ortskundige zwischen alter Fischzucht und Roses Hafen in etwa.Da waren noch einige Boote mehr.
Aber es war recht viel Wind und Drift , da merkt man Bisse schlecht und hat wenig kontrolle über Blei+ Köder.Ankern wäre bei solchen Bedingungen vielleicht besser.
Außerdem ist mein Boot nicht beleuchtet .Wobei das wohl nicht so eng gesehen wird. Es waren einige Boote unterwegs nur mit einem total funzeligen Rundumlicht , sonst nix .
Erst am Spot hatten die mehr Licht an ,allerdings eher unter dem Boot .Was das wohl soll ??? |supergri 
Morgens ist evtl besser weil oft wenig Wind . 
Ein paar Tage später hat ein Kumpel noch auf Tintenfische geangelt .Der hatte einen Spanier mitgenommen der sich auskannte und ein GPS für die Spots und eine Lampe mit dabei hatte .Die Lampe ist dann ins Wasser gefallen und hat dort bisschen reingeleuchtet, ,war sicher ein Versehen ...  Die waren flacher unterwegs vermutlich um 10-15m 
  und hatten so 15 St , also nicht schlecht.
Finde ich schon interessant diese Fischerei auf Calmare und co , aber ich hab ja sooo viel Zeit glücklos auf Mahis versucht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Diese Nacht gehts  wieder nach Istrien.
Mal sehen, was so läuft


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Diese Nacht gehts  wieder nach Istrien.
> Mal sehen, was so läuft



Dir einen schönen Urlaub und viel Erfolg! 

@Dieter Naja ist ja immer so. Also das klappt nicht immer auf Anhieb und es klappt auch nicht jeden Tag gleich gut. Das mit dem Licht funktioniert auch nicht immer so gut glaube ich, das ist jetzt die Zeit. Zur Zeit läuft es wieder wie Hulle und es sind 20 Stück an einem Abend drin. Aber das ist dann schon sehr gut jetzt. Wenn du die alle sauber machen musst... 

Ich überprüfe das nächste Woche nochmal ... |supergri


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter, Glückwunsch zum Thunfisch. Ist ja Mega schade das es am ebrodelta nicht funktioniert hat. Vg Kay 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab mir nochmal ein bisschen was gegönnt. 






Würd ja gerne nochmal einen Amberjack fangen... |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr nice sehr nice

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe mir auch was gegönnt. 
Ein neues Hobby. 
Tuna lures handcrafted.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Z.B.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe noch einen [emoji2] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter hat mich inspiriert [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin echt mal gespannt was dein Orangener bringt :m Ich persönlich mag ihn vom Look her echt gern.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke, ich hoffe er bringt was.
Wir werden es ja hören 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gibt ja doch einige hier, die auf den Balearen fischen. Und wer den Channel noch nicht kennt: hier mal ein tolles Video, das auch zeigt, dass man wirklich gut fangen kann von Land! Bei uns so leider nicht möglich, weils die Bacoretas nicht so oft gibt bei uns. Aber habe ich auch schonmal gefangen und sind, wie man sieht, tolle Kämpfer! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qV_U65SMM4


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri in die Runde, mal wieder sehr geile Fänge!
Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht von meiner Kreta-Reise Ende September, die erste Woche hatten wir im Süden verbracht am Lybischen Meer, die zweite Woche in der Nähe von Chania am Kretischen Meer. Vorneweg: Fisch gab es auch, der große Fang ist aber leider ausgeblieben. 
Meine Freundin und ich waren mit einem befreundeten Pärchen unterwegs, daher sollte/durfte es natürlich kein reiner Angelurlaub werden - insgesamt bin ich nur etwa fünf Mal losgewesen. Im Süden der Insel konnte ich diverse Zackenbarsche, Eidechsenfische und einen invasiven Kugelfisch fangen. Die Eidechsenfische kenne ich eigentlich nur aus der Karibik daher war ich verwundert dass bei fast jedem Wurf einer dieser nervigen Gesellen am Wobbler hing - Laut Recherche müssten das grüne Eidechsenfische (Synodus saurus) gewesen sein, in solchen Massen waren sie mir aus dem Mittelmeer her aber nicht bekannt…
Die Zackenbarsche (?) waren trotz ihrer geringen Größe starke Kämpfer und haben vorzüglich geschmeckt (musste leider zwei entnehmen).
Die zweite Woche verbrachten wir in einem Ferienhaus in Stavros, an diesem Strand wurde die Schlussszene des Filmklassiker „Alexis Sorbas“ gedreht – angeltechnisch ging hier aber leider nichts, bis auf einen suizidalen Krebs, der sich den Wobbler während einer Zigarettenpause einverleibt hatte.
Aber Mittelmeer-Urlaub ohne Barrakudas geht irgendwie nicht – also  musste für den abendlichen Stadtbummel nach Chania die Spinnrute eingepackt werden. Chania ist die zweitgrößte Stadt auf Kreta mit einem großen venezianischen Hafen, welcher ein absoluter Hotspot ist und in vielen Videos von Markos Vidalis zu sehen ist. Kaum angekommen, hatte ich mich auch schon meiner Freundin und den Freunden Richtung Hafen abgeseilt. Dort angekommen, konnte ich in einer Stunde zwei halbstarke Barrakudas erwischen – Mission erfüllt! 
Die restlichen Tage kam ich nicht mehr zum Angeln und hab mich den kulinarischen Genüssen ergeben: Oktopus, frittierter Brutfisch, Kalamari, Melinzano Salata, Stifado, Kleftiko….Ihr seht ich liebe die griechische Küche! 
An einem Tagesausflug nach Prevelli Beach hatte ich mich aber extrem geärgert keine Rute dabei zuhaben: Im Oberlauf des Flusses, der in Prevelli ins Meer mündet , gibt es Regenbogenforellen und im Unterlauf Meeräschen und Wölfe – bei kristallklarem Wasser! Das war wirklich Folter, überall hat es geraubt! Trotz der geringen Fänge war es ein sehr geiler Urlaub - Land, Leute und vor allem das Essen sind immer eine Reise wert! Hier noch ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und noch mehr Bilder:


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mensch Kay,die sehen ja super aus. #6 
Jetzt musst du nur noch zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein.Das ist bei mir immer das schwierigste beim Tuna-spinning.Dieses Jahr im Frühjahr war ich zu spät dran und hatte nur die letzten müden Aktivitäten miterlebt . Am Ebro dann Totalausfall , kein einziger Wurf , und jetzt in der Rosas Bucht am letzten Tag ein einziger aussichtsreicher Wurf auf eine kurze Aktivität von 1-2 tunas .
Das wars schon , also insgesamt eine gute Handvoll aussichtsreicher Würfe + ein paar ins blaue hinein  im ganzen Jahr  ,  bei zwei strikes und einem einzigen Fisch .

Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung , vergiss nicht ein paar keinere sticks+popper für kleinere Fische wie Mahis , Bluefisch , Bonitos zu bauen .
Bei mir kommen die viel öfter zum Einsatz und haben auch schon ein bisschen was gefangen . 
viel Erfolg und  dicke Fische wünsch ich dir damit #6


----------



## Tischbein (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Goldbrassen...


----------



## Krallblei (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt weist du warum ich Eidechsenfische "Plagefisch" nenne.
Die tauchen in meinen Berichten gar nicht mehr auf. Schlimmer wie Seegras oder Unkraut das am Drilling hängt....die gehen selbst auf Köder die dreimal so gross wie sie selber#q


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fettes Petri an die ganzen erfolgreichen Fänger! 

Da wird man echt neidisch wenn man das so liest... kann es garnicht abwarten mal wieder los zu kommen! 
Aber zum Glück hält mich die Süßwasserangelei ganz gut über Wasser!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na petri heil. Schöner Kurzbericht. Kreta schein ein gutes Revier zu sein.
Glückwunsch zum Stigra.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter die sind garnicht so groß. Bild 1 110mm 45 Gramm. Bild 2 125mm 45Gramm. Habe extra die kleineren gemacht, da es große ja zu kaufen gibt.
Tour Ebro ist für September geplant.
Hoffe das nächste Jahr wird es allgemein besser mit dem Wetter.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja Dieter, bis jetzt hast du aber auch da unten glaub ich nix verpasst. Zuletzt waren im Frühjahr deutlich mehr Thunfische unterwegs als im Herbst. Als ich das kennen gelernt habe, da war das noch andersrum. Da kochte das Wasser im Oktober und die Fische waren bissig. Das hatte ich mir jetzt auch von dem folgenden langen Wochenende erhofft, doch leider ist die Windvorhersage dafür mehr als bescheiden. Naja, Tramuntana bringt wenigstens gutes Wetter. Besser als Llevant. 

@wlan schöne Grouper die du gefangen hast. Obwohl es mMn perfekt für die wäre bei mir gibts diese ganzen verschiedenen Grouper alle nicht bei uns oben. Wasser wohl zu kalt. Es gibt nur den Mero, also den Richtigen (_Epinephelus marginatus_), der ja auserkorener Zielfisch von uns ist und dann wurde auch schonmal ein Mero denton gefangen (_Epinephelus caninus_. Aber die scheinen dann doch sehr selten zu sein. Bei uns gibts auch noch keine Kugelfische...


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielleicht ist das Wasser noch zu warm für Tunas+co. küstennah ???
Der Sommer und auch der Frühherbst waren ja echt warm und trocken .
Vielleicht sind die Fische die eher kühleres Wasser mögen etwas später dran dieses Jahr.
Es folgt ja alles dem Lauf der Jahreszeiten , verschiebt und ändert sich aber stark von Jahr zu Jahr .

Dario ,Ich wünsch dir Glück mit dem Wetter.
Kay , ich schreib dir mal ne PN , aber heute wirds nix mehr.
Benny , setzt bloss keine Eidechsenfische am Laguna aus


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

NA Dieter ich würde nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen, dass Thunfische stupide Wassertemperaturen folgen. Das ganze ist viel komplexer und verstehen tut es keiner so ganz. Gibt manchmal ein paar Anzeichen auf die man achten kann. Auch fressen Thunfische nicht immer an der Oberfläche, da gibt es auch ein paar Aspekte bzgl Zeit und Wetter. Thunfische a toppe sind aber auch im August schon drin, dann nur weiter draußen. Es sollte jetzt auch was geben. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die Herbststürme da eine Rolle spielen. Nur war mein Plan nicht, dass ich genau so einen mitnehme. Wenn ich in den Windfinder gucke, eine einzige Katastrophe. Durchgehend über 30 kmh Tramuntana im Schnitt. Klasse. Ich bete zu Gott, dass ich wenigstens einmal rausfahren kann. Ist zwar nicht so, dass es sonst nicht auch schön ist, aber es juckt mich in den Fingern! 

Aber erwartet erstmal nix von mir


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Natürlich ist das komplexer.
Ob warmes Wetter+Wasser+trocken  oder kalt und nass kann man halt am leichtesten erkennen.Und Einfluss hats natürlich auch.
Am klarsten finde ich den Zusammenhang bei den Mahis :warmer Sommer+Wasser =Mahis sind da , Kühlerer Sommer = Mahis sind weg ,bzw ziehen nicht so weit rauf in den Norden.
Bei Bonitos z.B. sind mir die Zusammenhänge überhaupt nicht klar.Ich sehe nur , dass die in den letzten 3 Jahren immer weniger geworden sind , vor allem die größeren Exemplare .
Ob das mit Überfischung ,Wetter , Futterfisch ,konkurrierenden Arten , oder ganz was anderem zusammenhängt , Keine Ahnung.....


----------



## Lazarus (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Letzte Woche war ich in der Türkei bei Antalya. Vom Badesteg des Hotels aus konnte ich jede Menge kleinere Fische auf Hühnerflesich und Muscheln fangen. Die Einheimischen nannten sie Lokum und Mur Mur.
Auf einen Köderfisch fing ich dann einen sehr eigenartigen Fisch, den ich nicht bestimmen kann. Der Fisch war zwischen 50 und 60cm lang.
Kennt den Jemand?


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war ich in der Türkei bei Antalya. Vom Badesteg des Hotels aus konnte ich jede Menge kleinere Fische auf Hühnerflesich und Muscheln fangen. Die Einheimischen nannten sie Lokum und Mur Mur.
> Auf einen Köderfisch fing ich dann einen sehr eigenartigen Fisch, den ich nicht bestimmen kann. Der Fisch war zwischen 50 und 60cm lang.
> Kennt den Jemand?



Auf jeden Fall ein Schifftshalter. Nach meinen Recherchen gibt es 8 Unterarten der Schifftshalter, welcher das jetzt genau ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Lazarus (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse, vielen Dank @u-see fischer!
Das erklärt möglicherweise auch,  warum ich nach dem Biss minutenlang den Eindruck hatte, einen Fisch der  20kg-Klasse am Haken oder einen Hänger zu haben. Ich bekam ihn zuerst  keinen Meter heran, vielleicht hatte der Schiffshalter sich an irgendwas  festgesaugt (Schildkröte?). Wie er trotzdem meinen Köfi nehmen konnte,  ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Klasse, vielen Dank @u-see fischer!
> Das erklärt möglicherweise auch, warum ich nach dem Biss minutenlang den Eindruck hatte, einen Fisch der 20kg-Klasse am Haken oder einen Hänger zu haben. Ich bekam ihn zuerst keinen Meter heran, vielleicht hatte der Schiffshalter sich an irgendwas festgesaugt (Schildkröte?). Wie er trotzdem meinen Köfi nehmen konnte, ist eine andere Frage.



Das Festsaugen erfolgt mit der Saugscheibe oben auf dem Kopf. Schiffshalter saugen sich so an andere große Fische oder auch Schiffe (daher der Name) fest, Maul bleibt frei. Schiffshalter profitieren so von Fressensreste/-abfälle der größeren Fische.


----------



## Krallblei (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Irgendeine Art von Anhalterfisch.

Oh nicht gesehen das es schon weiter ging..


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das komplexer.
> Ob warmes Wetter+Wasser+trocken  oder kalt und nass kann man halt am leichtesten erkennen.Und Einfluss hats natürlich auch.
> Am klarsten finde ich den Zusammenhang bei den Mahis :warmer Sommer+Wasser =Mahis sind da , Kühlerer Sommer = Mahis sind weg ,bzw ziehen nicht so weit rauf in den Norden.
> Bei Bonitos z.B. sind mir die Zusammenhänge überhaupt nicht klar.Ich sehe nur , dass die in den letzten 3 Jahren immer weniger geworden sind , vor allem die größeren Exemplare .
> Ob das mit Überfischung ,Wetter , Futterfisch ,konkurrierenden Arten , oder ganz was anderem zusammenhängt , Keine Ahnung.....



Bei Mahis stimmt das. Da gebe ich dir recht. 1 Woche wenig Wind und heißes Wetter und sie sind in Massen da. Ein Gewitter und 3 Tage Wolken und sie sind wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. 

Bei den Bonitos habe ich eine andere Vermutung. Evtl gibt es einfach mittlerweile zu viele Thunfische? Die Fressen die ja... 

Bin ja jetzt wieder zurück. 5 Tage unten und absolutes Bombenwetter genossen, zumindest wenn man nicht angeln will kann man es so bezeichnen. Es war teilweise heftigst am Stürmen. Der Tramuntana bringt aber immerhin Sonne und war zu Beginn wirklich warm. So hatten wir angenehme Tage an Land. Dementsprechend hab ich nix vorzuweisen. War einen halben Tag draußen am Anfang und am Ende nochmal 3 Stunden. Eine Sepia, die dann aber als Livebait nix gebracht hat. Tja und am letzten Abend habe ich dann noch eine Frenzy von irgendeinem Kleinzeug verfolgt aber das war zu schnell am ziehen, als das man gut werfen könnte. 

Es gab wohl auch Bonitofrenzies und auch ein paar Thunfische. Aber wegen des schlechten Wetters konnten wir das Cap Norfeu nicht passieren. Heftige Welle dort. Naja, ein andern mal. War dennoch klasse für Ende Oktober. Haue euch gleich noch ein paar Bilder hinterher.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also wirklich schon länger jetzt nicht so einen heftigen Tramuntana gesehen wie am Freitagabend. Hier mal zwei Bilder. 









Und noch einen Sonnenuntergang vom Boot aus


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Puh ja , heftiger Tramuntana .
Von wo aus sind die Fotos geschossen??
Aber ihr hattet doch auch ein paar ruhigere Stunden . #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Puh ja , heftiger Tramuntana .
> Von wo aus sind die Fotos geschossen??
> Aber ihr hattet doch auch ein paar ruhigere Stunden . #6



Von unserem Balkon aus #6 Der Tramuntana war den Abend richtig krass. Und war noch bis Mittags draußen Fischen auf Palometta bei Windstille. Da muss man sich echt hüten vor!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ist ja tote Hose hier.... 

Keiner auf der Suche nach Weihnachtsgeschenken für sich, die diskutiert werden müssen?


----------



## Krallblei (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

No leider nicht


----------



## buddah (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab mich gester schon beschenkt - ein paar DUO's sinds gewörden 
http://duo-international.com/type/heavy-weight-minnow/

bis auf den Rough Trail Blazin mal alle 3 geodert.

Weihnachten gehts eine Woche runter


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

bin zurück aus Istrien, 
war  2 Tage zum Angeln, außer 2 Calmare wieder nichts. Einen Tag vorher waren große Thune in der Bucht. die einheimischen Fischer sagten, dass es 2-3 Wochen dauern würde, bis wieder Fisch in der Bucht sei.
Sie selbst fischen in solchen Zeiten auf der offenen See, was aber mit dem mir zur Verfügung stehendem Boot nicht ratsam ist.
Dennoch hatte ich wieder einen sehr schönen Urlaub bei sehr freundlichen Gastgebern und Freunden. Selbst Oliven geerntet und eigenes Olivenöl mit heim gebracht.


----------



## Mett (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp

Ja ist grad Verdächtig still hier .. Ruhe vor dem Sturm !? |rolleyes

WErde diesen Winter leider zu nichts kommen, also muss ich auf den Sommer warten ... eine lange Zeit ....


@Buddah

Die Beach Walker klingen interessant, wo hast du denn bestellt ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bin zurück aus Istrien,
> war  2 Tage zum Angeln, außer 2 Calmare wieder nichts. Einen Tag vorher waren große Thune in der Bucht. die einheimischen Fischer sagten, dass es 2-3 Wochen dauern würde, bis wieder Fisch in der Bucht sei.
> Sie selbst fischen in solchen Zeiten auf der offenen See, was aber mit dem mir zur Verfügung stehendem Boot nicht ratsam ist.
> Dennoch hatte ich wieder einen sehr schönen Urlaub bei sehr freundlichen Gastgebern und Freunden. Selbst Oliven geerntet und eigenes Olivenöl mit heim gebracht.



Freut mich, dass du einen schönen Urlaub hattest. Du meinst jetzt aber nicht, dass die Thune in der Bucht alles aufgefressen haben sollen, oder? |rolleyes

@mett Ja hoffentlich. Schade, dass du hier frieren musst. Ich werd wieder um den Jahreswechsel anglerisch aktiv. Eine tolle Zeit. 

@buddah wofür möchtest du die einsetzen? Sind ja echt schwer für ihre Größe, sicherlich Wurfgeschosse. 

Ich hab was zum Wölfeln (Topwater) und einen größeren Stickbait bestellt. Will da auch nochmal angreifen, jetzt wo ich weiß, wo sie sind. Wolf ist ja eigentlich ein Kaltwasserfisch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

diese Bucht ist wie ein Fjord, das wirkt wie eine Falle, 
natürlich haben die Thune nicht alle Fische gefressen, aber was aus der Bucht fliehen konnte schwimmt jetzt im offenen Meer. So erklärten es mir die Einheimischen. Früher war in so einem Fall die Bucht auch Falle für die Thune.


----------



## mfgrolf (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bin zurück aus Istrien,
> war  2 Tage zum Angeln, außer 2 Calmare wieder nichts. Einen Tag vorher waren große Thune in der Bucht. die einheimischen Fischer sagten, dass es 2-3 Wochen dauern würde, bis wieder Fisch in der Bucht sei.



Welche Bucht soll das gewesen sein?


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Rakalj


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> diese Bucht ist wie ein Fjord, das wirkt wie eine Falle,
> natürlich haben die Thune nicht alle Fische gefressen, aber was aus der Bucht fliehen konnte schwimmt jetzt im offenen Meer. So erklärten es mir die Einheimischen. Früher war in so einem Fall die Bucht auch Falle für die Thune.



NAja.... 

Es ist klar, dass Thunfische sowas nutzen. Habe ich selbst schon gesehen. Nur ist das dann meist so, dass die gerade die Sardinen erst da reintreiben. Der Tisch ist für die anderen dann reich gedeckt. So hatte ich dann schon Thunfische am Eingang der Bucht und in der Bucht Obladas usw. die überall am jagen waren.


----------



## Marvi (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin für Vorschläge offen xD habe ein paar Köder im Sinn, die ziemlich extravagant aussehen


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Marvi schrieb:


> Ich bin für Vorschläge offen xD habe ein paar Köder im Sinn, die ziemlich extravagant aussehen



Amegari Tuna Toys oder Jackfins


----------



## Silverfish1 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Amegari Tuna Toys oder Jackfins



Ganz meine Meinung dazu noch ein paar Fisherman oder Orion und der Spaß beginnt, vor allem erst einmal im Geldbeutel


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mangrove Studios kann ich auch noch empfehlen. Und Strategic Angler sehen auch sehr geil aus.... 

Ich wüsste mein Geld schon unterzubringen, wenn ich im Lotto gewinnen sollte |rolleyes

Aber momentan spare ich auf ein Edelstöckchen zum Erweitern der Sammlung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

kann ja nur weiter geben, was die einheimischen Fischer mir erzählen.
Wie dem auch sei, war dennoch ein schöner Urlaub.


----------



## mfgrolf (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Rakalj



interessant 

Meine Eltern leben in Premantura, bin recht häufig da unten. Geh ich mir mal angucken!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fahr zur Sv. Agneza, von da Oben hast Du einen traumhaften Blick über die Bucht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=262633&stc=1&d=1510748990


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=262634&stc=1&d=1510753070


----------



## mfgrolf (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Werd ich mal machen. Erinnert mich stark an den Limksi Kanal 
Den hatte ich aufm Schirm bis mir wer netterweise gesteckt hat dass das reichlich teuer werden kann wenn man da aufschlägt ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Plomin Luka kann ich Dir auch empfehlen, ist mit dem Kraftwerk zwar nicht ganz so idyllisch, aber mit der Rasamündung doch sehr interessant


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=262654&stc=1&d=1510825436

Plomin Luka


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
http://s.aliexpress.com/zeMNZZzq

Könnte für den ein oder anderen ja ganz interessant sein


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

 Patchinko 

Habe meine Ködersammlung, wie bereits angekündigt, auch nochmals erweitert. Auch 3x was für Wölfe. Für meinen neuen Spot brauche ich Topwater, weils sehr flach ist. Außerdem noch ein schweren Stickbait aus dem Sale.


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Einkauf, Dario.
Ich musste die letzten beiden Monate erstmal meinen Urlaub verdauen.
Irgendwie war das ja alles nicht gelaufen, wie geplant.
Ende Oktober hab ich mich erstmal hingesetzt um an meinen Lieblingshardbaits, die beim Stranden meines Bootes sämtlich gewässert worden waren, Sprengringe und Drillinge zu tauschen. 

Dann hatte mich Anfang des Monats bei einem Marktbesuch dieses ganze Weihnachtszeugs mit dem Geglitzer und Gefunkel dazu inspiriert, mal ein paar Sabikis selbst zu bauen.
Ist ja nicht zu schwer. Ich wollte ein paar rustikalere Rigs herstellen und dabei auch Circlehooks ausprobieren.
Ich dachte, die kämen den langsamen Jigbewegungen durchaus entgegen.
Ich also wie der Teufel Glitzerglitter und neue Gamakatsu 3x Strong Circles eingekauft und erste Prototypen geschaffen.
Zum Beispiel diesen hier:






Alternativ dazu auch welche mit Baitholdern gemacht.
An die kommen im Einsatz Kalmarstreifen und ggf. Microassists:






Dann eine alte Idee aufgegriffen, nämlich gepimpte Doppel-Dropshotrigs:






Zu guter letzt lief mir noch ein Karpfenblei über den Weg, von dessen Form ich ganz angetan war, und was ich zu schade für Moddercypriniden fand.
Also gleich mal gebohrt...






...gefeilt...






...und gepinselt...






..dann noch einen skirted double assist gebastelt, damit das ganze dereinst als Sliding Kabura an den Start kann.






Noch nicht perfekt, ich weiss. Das Öhr vom Blei hab ich erstmal gelassen.
Könnte man ggf. für ne Livebaitmontage nutzen (falls es nicht gleich wegrostet).
Ab jetzt heißt es: Wehe dem Karpfengerödel...
kann man sinnvolleres mit machen 

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Schöner Einkauf, Dario.
> Ich musste die letzten beiden Monate erstmal meinen Urlaub verdauen.
> Irgendwie war das ja alles nicht gelaufen, wie geplant.
> Ende Oktober hab ich mich erstmal hingesetzt um an meinen Lieblingshardbaits, die beim Stranden meines Bootes sämtlich gewässert worden waren, Sprengringe und Drillinge zu tauschen.
> ...


Selbst ist der Mann [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vom Kabura und Slider Fischen hab ich so rein garkeine Ahnung, aber ich hoffe, dass du mit deinen Selbstbauten etwas fangen kannst. Das wäre klasse!


----------



## Korallenplaty (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Entweder ich bin zu blöd oder es gibt keine Informationen dazu. 
Welches ist eigentlich die beste Jahreszeit um im Mittelmeer zu angeln?

Wie sind es zum Beispiel im Februar und März aus?


----------



## Jose (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Korallenplaty schrieb:


> Entweder ich bin zu blöd oder es gibt keine Informationen dazu.
> ...




oops, so ne vorlage im AB ist schon verlockend :m

btw: für welchen zielfisch die beste jahreszeit?
und wo im mime?

oder "generell" die beste?

dann wärs kein wunder, wenn du nix gefunden hast.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich finde den Herbst am Besten


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vom ersten Septembersturm bis zum letzten Frühjahrsunwetter...
Jedenfalls im nördlichen Ionischen Meer...

Der Köderbau geht weiter:
"Inchibomb", eine Inchikuvariation aus einem Torpedoblei in einem Oktopusskirt...






Skirt für Kabura aus 3 Oktopussen, mit 2 Auftriebsperlen.






Wer von euch nutzt Solidrings und wenn ja, welche?

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

[emoji3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh toll, jede Menge Eigenbauten  . #6 
Kay , deine hatte ich ja schon gesehen , top . Es wäre interessant zu hören , ob ihr damit fangt .
Übrigendsie beste Jahreszeit finde ich ist morgens , oder Abends , manchmal auch mittags . :q 
Nee im Ernst , jede Jahreszeit hat ihre Fische .oder andersrum gesagt : jede Fischart hat beste (Jahres-)Zeiten und Orte .,das ist eigentlich klar und bekannt .
baumi , solidrings habe ich welche von Decoy (GP) .: Sehr klein , sehr stark , sehr teuer . Schneiden aber nicht das Vorfach , obwohl die Ringe so dünn sind .Mir gefallen die sehr gut.


----------



## hans albers (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

yap...

sehen jut aus, die köder....


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter du und morgens? Dachte eher so mittags bei dir :q

Ich hab Solid Rings von Owner im Einsatz für meine Assists. Joa runde Metallringe, mehr kann ich da auch nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Mett (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

---- Kurzurlaub Winter ---

Muss hier mal eine Frage in die Runde werfen und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Ich möchte doch für ein paar Tage (Woche) im Winter (Februar) zum angeln kommen, da Mallorca für mich dieses Jahr ausfällt suche ich nach Alternativen.

Wo hatt es einigermaßen angenehme Klimaverhältnisse und ist nicht zu teuer ?
Außerdem wäre es günstig wenn man den Angelschein vorab per Internet bekommen könnte um nicht unnötig Zeit verschwenden zu müssen.

bin für alle Tipps dankbar !!


----------



## Fr33 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tja... da fallen mir eig nur die Kanarischen Inseln ein.. aber da ist es alles andere als einfach die Karten zu bekommen. Vorab schon mal gar nicht.

 Wie wäre es mit den Azoren?


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne Runde Marlin off the Rocks?


----------



## Mett (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Azoren habe ich bis jetzt nicht bedacht, wie sieht es da mit Lizenzregelungen aus ?
Portugal gibt es keine Lizenz soweit ich weis, Azoren gehören ja dazu aber gilt das hier auch ?
Hat wer eine Ahnung ?


Gerne aber noch andere Alternativen :m


----------



## Krallblei (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ägypten!!!


----------



## Fr33 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiss du bist bekennender Ägypten Fan...ist auch ein schönes Land. Aber wollte es auch erst nennen, bin dann aufgrund der aktuellen Lage davon ab gekommen:

https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/ReiseUndSicherheit/reise-und-sicherheitshinweise/reisewarnungen

 Muss aber jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## hans albers (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

auf den kanaren
holt man sich die lizenzen vor ort wie in spanien,
wenn möglich also mit kreditkarte im angelshop 
oder amt, teilweise auch  supermärkte.
(vielleicht geht es auch heute schon online, ist bei mir schon ne weile her)

schöne möglichkeiten im atlantik,
 und auch jetzt noch temperaturmässig angenehm.


----------



## W-Lahn (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Azoren habe ich bis jetzt nicht bedacht, wie sieht es da mit Lizenzregelungen aus ?
> Portugal gibt es keine Lizenz soweit ich weis, Azoren gehören ja dazu aber gilt das hier auch ?
> Hat wer eine Ahnung ?
> 
> ...



Das Problem außerhalb der Saison sind die Flüge, nach Kreta kommst du beispielsweise nicht direkt sondern nur über Athen (Teilweise 16-20 Stunden von Frankfurt und horrende Preise)...


----------



## Krallblei (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Fr33

Auch wenns hier nicht hingehört. Die "Teilreisewarnung" vor dem Norden Sinai´s gibt es schon vielen vielen Jahren. Im Gazastreifen ist schon Krieg als ich noch garnicht auf der Welt war!

Ich selbst war in Rafa schon mit der Crossmaschine und würde jeder Zeit wieder hinfahren


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War eigentlich keiner von euch am Black Friday shoppen? |supergri#q


----------



## Snakesfreak (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klar habe ich den BF genutzt, aber ist nix fürs MM geworden....

Habe mir bei Nippon-Tackle die Graphiteleader CORTO EX GOCXS-6102L-T geholt. Feines Rütchen zum Barsche ärgern, wird heute ankommen.


----------



## Fr33 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> @Fr33
> 
> Auch wenns hier nicht hingehört. Die "Teilreisewarnung" vor dem Norden Sinai´s gibt es schon vielen vielen Jahren. Im Gazastreifen ist schon Krieg als ich noch garnicht auf der Welt war!
> 
> Ich selbst war in Rafa schon mit der Crossmaschine und würde jeder Zeit wieder hinfahren



Ich mache mir ja eig auch nicht aus sowas. War im frühjahr auch in Istanbul usw. Aber nicht jeder geht mit dem Thema so locker um.


----------



## Mett (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich danke euch für eure Tipps !

Reisewarnungen sehe ich mir schon an aber mehr ins Gewicht fallen Meldungen wie diese wenn ich mit Familie reise, alleine sehe ich das nicht so eng.

So nun mal nach Flügen suchen und die ganzen guten Vorschläge prüfen :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Klar habe ich den BF genutzt, aber ist nix fürs MM geworden....
> 
> Habe mir bei Nippon-Tackle die Graphiteleader CORTO EX GOCXS-6102L-T geholt. Feines Rütchen zum Barsche ärgern, wird heute ankommen.



Ohoho bestimmt auch was für UL-RF  Bei mir sind es nur einige Squidjigs und Hart Glaze geworden. Nichts sonderlich erwähnenswertes. Das interessante ist auch eigentlich, dass die erfolgreichste Methode von uns mit dem Livebaiten echt fast garnichts an Käufen erfordert. Nur Schnur, Haken und Blei und dann eben was fürs Köderangeln. 

Bin schon ganz scharf auf meinen Urlaub am Jahreswechsel. Habe mich vorgestern mit Albert unterhalten. Er sagte jetzt fängt die Wolfsbarschzeit wieder an. Frio i tramuntana! Kalt und Nordwind. Einen Wolf möchte ich ja schließlich auch nochmal fangen, evtl gehe ich dann mal nochmal mit ihm zusammen. Der hat schon echte Brocken gefangen und erhofft sich dieses JAhr wieder so einen, nachdem der letztes Jahr ausgeblieben ist.


----------



## Snakesfreak (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja sehr feiner Stock! Schön straff und ordentlich backbone. Würde bestimmt super fürs UL Rockfisching sein, ist je quasi dafür gemacht worden  ich sag nur Aji fischen...

Sehr geiler Spot auf dem Bild! Hoffe nächstes Jahr auch endlich mal einen Wolf ans Band zu bekommen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


Bf aber klaro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallöchen Männers,
hatte leider sehr, sehr viel Stress (Arbeit,Job,Beziehung etcpp) in letzter Zeit und daher kaum was hier geschrieben, jedoch dennoch hin und wieder reingeschaut .
Drum will ich mich bei euch allen für die tollen, ausführlichen, spannenden & sehr lebendig geschriebenen Berichte bedanken! Macht Spaß sie zu lesen und Bilder und Videos zu betrachten!!! Top!
Auch die bomben Fische die gefangen wurden - Woow!!
Merci Leute!
Selbst war ich vor kurzem erst nur ganz kurz unten. Werd` bei Zeiten einen kleinen Bericht schreiben 
Grüßle ond ade - bleibbed schee..


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören Grundel! Da bin ich mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast! 

Euch allen einen schönen Nikolaustag!


----------



## Mett (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

auch von mir allen einen schönen Nikolaustag !!! #6


Verwendet ihr eigentlich Füllschnur ?
Habe mir gerade eine zweite Penn Battle II (3000er) gekauft da es die gerade für sehr gute Preise gibt. 
Auf die Spule passen 180m/0,28mm da ich sie mit 0,16er geflochten befülle wären das knapp 600 Meter was natürlich ein wenig was kostet.

Wie macht ihr das ?

Füllschnur drunter oder alles in 0.16er ?


----------



## ChrisHH (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> auch von mir allen einen schönen Nikolaustag !!! #6
> 
> 
> Verwendet ihr eigentlich Füllschnur ?
> ...


Was für ne 16er soll denn drauf? Maßhaltig ist doch eh so gut wie keine. Meist kannst du 1/3 drauf rechnen, da bist du eher an der Realität. Also gut 300m Fassung der vermeintlichen 16er, die wahrscheinlich grob ne 21er ist
Hatte aber auch schon Abweichungen von meiner Faustregel. Die J-braid scheint deutlich dünner, dafür gab es einige Berichte, dass die Tragkraft deutlich unterschritten wird. Also maßhaltig, dafür aber bei der Tragkraft gelogen...
Immer der gleiche Sch...



Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das hängt ja auch total vom Hersteller ab. Ist für uns ja auch nicht so überprüfbar, wer geht denn mit ner Schieblehre in den Laden. Spul einfach auf, mach den Rest mit Mono voll und spul wieder ab und packs drunter. Die 300m sollten dir im Mittelmeer ja für (fast) alle Fische reichen! 

Ich bin mit der Daiwa J-Braid übrigens ziemlich zufrieden. Hab sie in 0,08mm zum leichten Spinnen auf Sargos und Wolfsbarsch und da will ich eben ne dünne Schnur und nicht eine dicke, die dafür auch ihre Tragkraft hält. Und tragen tut sie genug. Teilweise sind die Tragkräfte aber auch an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Das sieht jeder, dass das nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## glavoc (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören Grundel! Da bin ich mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast!



Ahoi Dario,
so Klopper wie deine Riesendentexe oder die Prachtdorade hab ich leider nich erwischt  ... gab in der Kürze der vorhandenen Zeit halt wieder nur die immergleichen Wölfe, sowie bissle anderen Kleinkram...werde erst nach dem WE dazu kommen was hier zu schreiben und die paar Händyfoddos hochzuladen, sorry dafür.
Zur Schnur,
hatte jetzt auch eine jBraid verwendet..denke mit PE#1,2 und stärker biste auf der sicheren Seite(?).
allen einen Gruß!
#h


----------



## Mett (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die wie immer raschen Antworten #6

ich habe mir nun eine *WFT Round Dynamix Multicolor in 0,16 *bestellt,
soll von den Tests her eine ganz gute Schnur sein auch wenn sie ein wenig dicker ist als angegeben.
Werde mal den Unterschied zu meiner Spiderwire austesten.

600 Meter sind bestellt die entweder komplett auf eine Rolle kommen oder auf die neue und auf meiine Ersatzspule mit Füllschnur.

Was mich vor Füllschnur ein wenig abschreckt ist die Verbindung der beiden Schnüre, das ist eben wieder eine Schwachstelle.
Wenn man so selten ans Wasser kommt wie ich und dann mal wirklich was kapitales am Haken hängt will man den Fisch nicht verliehren .... andererseits wie groß ist die Chance das der Fisch 300 Mter Schnur abzieht ....


----------



## Fr33 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich würde da keine 300m Geflecht drauf ballern. Wenn du echt bischen reserve haben willst, dann vlt. 180m... und das ist schon viel. Rest mit Mono Unterfüttern und halt nen gescheiten Knoten machen (Albright oder Jochen-Knoten). Muss ja keine 20er Mono als Unterschnur nehmen. Ne 0,25er sollte es aber schon sein.

 Salzwasser usw. setzt dem Geflecht eh arg zu. Dann lieber weniger Geflecht dauf packen und öfters diese tauschen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja glavoc, die gibt dein Revier ja auch nicht wirklich her was man so hört. Landbased wäre sowieso schwierig, aber bei dir ja wohl eh zu flach. Aber deine Wölfe erwecken hier immer manche Begehrlichkeiten  Schmecken tun sie eh genau so gut! Wobei die Dorade war schon nen Hammer :k

Habe das selbe Problem mit Schnur für Thunfische. Ich hab mir ja zum poppern auf Palometta und zum Jiggen eine YGK Super Jigman gekauft. Die Schnur ist echt geil und viel besser als das was ich bisher hatte. Würde für Thuna wohl auch gerne diese nehmen, die gibt es aber nur in 300m Spulen. Jetzt gehen auf die Saltiga z6000gt 300m PE6 drauf, würd aber lieber PE5 fischen. #c Von der 7000er Dogfight brauchen wir da garnicht anfangen. Und jetzt sind Thune ja genau diese Fische, wo du eben bei einem großen, in Anbetracht der Wurfweiten und, dass du hin und wieder mal was abschneiden musst kommst du dann in die Bereiche wo du da weder einen Knoten Braid2Braid oder eben nen Mono drunter haben willst. 

Also um nochmal von den zu erwartenden Fischen sprechen zu wollen: ich würde durchaus 300m draufpacken. Wir reden da ja auch nicht von horrend teurem Braid. Aber so kann man auch bisschen was verlieren oder runterschneiden und es ist noch nutzbar. Und es sind Fische die einem auch mal richtig Schnur nehmen möglich. Ich erinnere mal an meine Palomettas... den Popper werf ich schon so 60m und wenn du dann noch schonmal 20m runtergeschnitten hast, dann bleiben noch 100m. Und die hat mir die eine Palo genommen. Das war nen irrer Run!!! Die hörte garnicht mehr auf zu nehmen :vik: Wir reden hier ja nicht von Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern davon wieviel es mehr kostet einen solchen Fisch im Falle des Falles dann nicht zu verlieren. Es trifft einen meistens wenn man nicht drauf vorbereitet ist!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also zwischen 250 - 300 Braid ist voll ok. Oder komplett bis 400 ist auch ok.
Den Rest unterfüttert,  wenn einer so viel abzieht ist es eh egal, der ist dann weg 
So hat man wenigstens ne sollbruchstelle und schont die Rolle. 
Bei wurfweite 50-70 Meter plus Flucht von 100++ ist man ja schon bei knapp 200, den Abschnitt nicht mitgerechnet.
(letzten Urlaub lag ich auch mal wieder in dieser Länge, Drillinge aufgebogen). 
Also 250+ als Braid. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario:

Ist zwar nicht genau die Schur die du wolltest, aber zumindest gleicher Hersteller und bis 1200m am Stück lieferbar:

https://www.nippon-tackle.com/YGK-Ultra-Castman-Fulldrag-WX8-je-100-m-bis-1200-m-PE-50-80-lbs


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> @ Dario:
> 
> Ist zwar nicht genau die Schur die du wolltest, aber zumindest gleicher Hersteller und bis 1200m am Stück lieferbar:
> 
> https://www.nippon-tackle.com/YGK-Ultra-Castman-Fulldrag-WX8-je-100-m-bis-1200-m-PE-50-80-lbs



Ja das ist die einzige die es so gibt. Aber da kosten 300m dann auch schon 120 Tacken wo sie von der Super Castman nur 60 kosten. Das ist mir zu hart  Die Schnur ist ja auch nicht aus Gold und ich will nicht auf GT angeln.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja das ist die einzige die es so gibt. Aber da kosten 300m dann auch schon 120 Tacken wo sie von der Super Castman nur 60 kosten. Das ist mir zu hart  Die Schnur ist ja auch nicht aus Gold und ich will nicht auf GT angeln.


Die ist geil, habe ich auf meiner saltiga. Kein tüdel mehr.
Dario bei maguroproshop gibt es die auch in zusammenhängenden 100meter spulen. 400 wären also möglich. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Die ist geil, habe ich auf meiner saltiga. Kein tüdel mehr.
> Dario bei maguroproshop gibt es die auch in zusammenhängenden 100meter spulen. 400 wären also möglich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Du und deine Tüddel. NAtürlich ist die geil, aber die ist mir zu teuer. Meine Rollen sind bisschen größer als deine!


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War heute zufällig beim Tackledealer meines Vertrauens.
Hab mir ein paar Baitcastgeschichten angeschaut; vor dem Hintergrund, dass für meine Vertikalfischerei Multi- bzw. Baitcastrollen besser geeignet sind.
hab noch ne Greys Prowla Platinum 40-80 Rute liegen und dafür ne Grauvell Jinza Hawk genommen. 
Bespulen ließ ich sie mit 220m Balzer Iron Line 0,18mm. Nachdem ich Power Pro, Spiderwire etc. zum Vergleich in der Hand hatte.
Sie ist echt dünn (andere 14er waren dicker), fühlt sich gut an, und der Preis war ok.
Bisher kannte ich Balzer-Schnüre überhaupt nicht, aber auf die bin ich mal gespannt im Wasser.
Grauvell ist bei uns eher selten, aber bisher war ich mit deren PL-Verhältnis immer zufrieden (2xMizar Rolle und 1xSpeedjigging Rute älteres Modell).

Ich denk halt immer auch ein bisschen ökonomisch, bei den paar Wochen, die ich jährlich fische...


----------



## Krallblei (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die Balzer Iron ist gut. Hätte ich mal in Ägypten auf der Rolle.. Sehr geschmeidig.. Grad 400m 0,36 auf ne Daiwa BG gespult. Power Pro.. wie Drahseil#q Spiderwire auch.. ******** des Zeug.


Muss denächst ne größere Saltiga bespulen... jemand Tipps`?
0,40- 0.50 geflochten???!!!


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Krallblei: Ne 80-120lbs Leine?
Wo setzt du die ein? Poppern?


----------



## Krallblei (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hauptsächlich Spinnfischen.. Aber auch Trolling und Poppern


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> @Krallblei: Ne 80-120lbs Leine?
> Wo setzt du die ein? Poppern?


Ist immer ein Spagat zwischen wurfweite und bremskraft der Rolle. Eine gewisse schockbelastung mit eingeplant. 
Erst mal musst du an den Fisch kommen,  also wurfweite. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Muss keine 30 Meter werfen mit 80-130Gramm CastingJigs


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Muss keine 30 Meter werfen mit 80-130Gramm CastingJigs


Ich vergaß zu fragen, was ist es den für eine saltiga geworden 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

5500 Expedition:k


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ich vergaß zu fragen, was ist es den für eine saltiga geworden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Hatte neulich ne 80 lb garrybrown in der Hand, hat nen guten Eindruck gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich google mal

Danke

Armbrust???

Hersteller?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hatte neulich ne 80 lb garrybrown in der Hand, hat nen guten Eindruck gemacht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


5500 exp eher 65 lb.
Glückwunsch schöne Rolle. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> 5500 exp eher 65 lb.
> Glückwunsch schöne Rolle.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Oder sieh mal nach ner varivas castman altes Modell bei maguroproshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kay kannste da vertrauen, der hat schon so viele Schnüre verknotet und dann weggeworfen |supergri#q|rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wer ne halbe Stunde hat und außerdem an Fernweh leidet, dann habe ich hier das beste Mittel für euch: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTY7OLqwFLI&t=1499s
Eine halbe Stunde picke packe voll mit geilen Fischen für Fischfanatiker! 

Habe mal wieder ein Jahresfilm gemacht und dies Jahr ist doch einiges zusammengekommen. Also lohnt sich, denke ich. War ziemlich viel Arbeit, besteht aus fast 100 Sequenzen |supergri In 2 Wochen wird dann wieder angegriffen!!!


----------



## Krallblei (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu


Danke Dario.

Gut gemacht:m:m:m


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön Dario!


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Scorp, sehr nice geworden!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke fürs Einstellen Dario


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sehr schön dario, sehr schöne arbeit.
die three kings musste aber ganz schön was aushalten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch!


----------



## Mett (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp 
Sehr schönes Video, danke dafür #6

Da es nun endgültig fix ist das ich diesen Winter nicht ans Wasser komme
frißt mich bei diesem Video natürlich der Neid, aber es tut auch gut diese schönen Fänge zu sehen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @Scorp
> Sehr schönes Video, danke dafür #6
> 
> Da es nun endgültig fix ist das ich diesen Winter nicht ans Wasser komme
> frißt mich bei diesem Video natürlich der Neid, aber es tut auch gut diese schönen Fänge zu sehen.



Schade! 

Bin auch mal gespannt wie es bei mir nächstes Jahr wird. Könnte für meine Verhältnisse ne Durststrecke werden, werde mich da irgendwie über Wasser halten müssen.


----------



## glavoc (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Naja glavoc, die gibt dein Revier ja auch nicht wirklich her was man so hört. Landbased wäre sowieso schwierig, aber bei dir ja wohl eh zu flach. Aber deine Wölfe erwecken hier immer manche Begehrlichkeiten  Schmecken tun sie eh genau so gut! Wobei die Dorade war schon nen Hammer :k



Moin Dario,
Doch! mein Revier schon...der lokale Verein nennt sich nicht umsonst SRD Zubatac. sprich zu deutsch "Zahnbrasse".
Auch werden mehr alls regelmässig sehr dicke AJ und Dentexe von den lokalen Inselfischern erlegt (und ich muß die Brocken beim putzen am Ufer betrachten  ...hehe
Allerdings weit draussen an Unterwasserstrukturen...& mit Boot.
Vom Ufer denke ich, sind maximal 2,3 Spots eventl. möglich...jedoch besch...en zu erreichen und auch noch in der Nacht zu erklettern...würde es mir gelingen, würde ich auf der Insel wohl Geschichte schreiben ^^ .
Landbased werden mit KuKös immer mehr Dentexe in Kroatien gefangen...allerdings sind wir weit weg von griechischen Tiefen und Verhältnissen  

Doraden hab ich dort auf dem Eiland auf jeden Fall auch! Früher waren diese mein Hauptzielfisch! Habe sicher immer noch weit, weit mehr Doraden als Wölfe gefangen...jedoch mach ich das kaum noch...zu sehr fasziniert mich diese Salzwasser - Uferspin - Geschichte....:m

ps - geht gleich los mein Kurzurlaubsbericht!
#h


----------



## glavoc (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kurzurlub in Dalmatien - erster Teil

Recht kurzfristig und etwas kaotisch bekamm ich doch noch rechtzeitig wenige Tage Urlaub, um meine lieben alten Eltern zu besuchen. So fuhr ich etwas unvorbereitet an einem Donnerstag Abend mit den Touringbus los und kam daher am Freitag Mittag endlich auf der Insel an.Große Freude bei mir und meinen Eltern! Kurz: lecker Mittagessen von Mama und auspacken, was benötigt war (Medikamente, Ersatzteile, Kaffee etc). Anschließend wollte ich mich nur kurz hinlegen ^^ ... als ich wach wurde, fing es schon zu dämmern an...daher die Spinne kurz und schnell montiert, weil ich meine neue, kleine Spinnrolle ausprobieren wollte(Daiwa 2506). Nachdem ich alles montiert hatte, blieb nur noch kurz Zeit, bis die Nacht hereinbricht...also wohin?
Ich entschied mich für Bucht und flache Landzunge.
Um es kurz zu machen: Tage- bzw. Wochenlang war es kalt und stürmisch gewesen. Daher waren die jetzigen wärmeren und ruhigen Tage nur eine kurze Zwischenpause vor dem näxten Herbst/Wintersturm..dementsprechend  wenig war am Ufer los.
Ich bekamm einen Miniwolf ans Band und kurz vorm heimgehen an der Landspitze noch einen Biss. Dachte zuerst wieder ein kleiner Wolf, jedoch kurz vorm Ufer war es doch einer in "Mitnahmegröße" - irgendwie hab ich es dann bissle verzockt^^ die Bremse lief nicht, wie ich es von meiner alten gewohnt war und durch den unentschlossenen "Drill" hatte sich das Loch, welches der Drilling ins Maul geschlagen hatte wohl stark geweitet...auf jeden Fall entkam er ganz knapp vorm Ufer - egal! Jetzt war es schon dunkel und ich ging Heim. Da ich recht früh schlafen ging, wachte ich doch recht früh wieder auf. Nachdem ich zum zweiten Mal vor Fünf wach wurde, beschloß ich, nun mal statt zur goldenen (abends) eben einmal zur blauen Stunde (vor Sonnenaufgang) auf Wölfe zu spinnen! 
Also alles benötigte geschnappt & leise aus dem Haus geschlichen...


----------



## glavoc (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sill und ruhig lag das Meer da, umgeben von der Schwärze der Nacht. Lediglich einige wenige Strassenlaternen und Signallichter ergaben sich immer noch nicht der Dunkelheit. Im Hafenbecken (Miniport des Dorfes) ging nix und so beschloss ich an der Uferpromenade entlang zum nachstem Port/Hafen entlangzulaufen und zu spinnen. Da auf Topwater und Jig nix ging, entnahm ich einen Gummifisch (5g Jigkpf + 9cm) in Schockfarben. Kaum montiert fält der erste Stöcker darauf rein. Sehr schön!
Mit diesem Gummifisch bewaffnet, verhafte ich noch einen gleich großen Stöcker und kurz darauf einen schönen großen! Es ist immer noch stockdunkel aber die Bisse bleiben aus. Es wird langsam heller.
Im nächsten Port angekommen wechsel ich daher den Köder..
Und siehe da: der erste Wolf packt zu! Jetzt erhellt sich auch meine Stimmung wie der Morgen  
Ich setze meinen Uferweg fort und erlege noch zwei weitere Wölfe.
Zusammen mit den 3 Stöckern ist es eine gute erste Strecke geworden und ich freue mich auf Kaffee und die großen Augen die meine Mutter machen wird, wenn ich gleich heimkomme 
Anbei die Wölfe:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Sill und ruhig lag das Meer da, umgeben von der Schwärze der Nacht. Lediglich einige wenige Strassenlaternen und Signallichter ergaben sich immer noch nicht der Dunkelheit. Im Hafenbecken (Miniport des Dorfes) ging nix und so beschloss ich an der Uferpromenade entlang zum nachstem Port/Hafen entlangzulaufen und zu spinnen. Da auf Topwater und Jig nix ging, entnahm ich einen Gummifisch (5g Jigkpf + 9cm) in Schockfarben. Kaum montiert fält der erste Stöcker darauf rein. Sehr schön!
> Mit diesem Gummifisch bewaffnet, verhafte ich noch einen gleich großen Stöcker und kurz darauf einen schönen großen! Es ist immer noch stockdunkel aber die Bisse bleiben aus. Es wird langsam heller.
> Im nächsten Port angekommen wechsel ich daher den Köder..
> Und siehe da: der erste Wolf packt zu! Jetzt erhellt sich auch meine Stimmung wie der Morgen
> ...


Glückwunsch du hast es drauf 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja aber Bootsangeln betreibst du ja nicht und genau so hatte ich das auch gemeint. 

Unglaublich, wie konstant du an deine Wölfe kommst. Da kannste die wirklich vorher schon versprechen.

Bist du mit der Daiwa nicht zufrieden?


----------



## glavoc (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja richtig! Bootsangeln ist leider nicht...sollte ich zufällig doch mal mit raus können, hab`ich zumindest auch schon das Tackle unten im Haus dafür gebunkert.

ja, die Wölfe gehorchen mir ganz gut^^..  wie man so sagt, da unten. Gibt aber auch Tage, wo sie nicht gehorchen. Dann muß ich sie suchen, manchmal finde ich dann doch noch einen, manchmal aber auch nicht...

Zur Rolle. Doch, ich bin zufrieden soweit. Mußte halt viel an der Bremse rumregulieren. Kann sein, dass die Bremse sich erst einlaufen mußte?                 
Auf jeden Fall überlege ich mir die eine Bremsscheibe ggf. durch eine Carbonscheibe zu tauschen. Ansonsten ist die Rolle für 65€ mit Ersatzspule(Alu) und 90cm Schnureinzug tiptop! Lediglich die 5 Pfund Bremskraft find ich bissle zu schwach - mein Fehler, da ich beim bestellen nicht darauf geachtet habe. Immerhin hatte ich bei einem Dutzend Wölfen keine ernsthaften Probleme mit der Bremse mehr. Dennoch will ich, wenn möglich, die Bremse bissle tunen


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mir gehorchen da mehr die Dentex. Kleine hab ich ja auch schon vom Ufer gefangen. Dennoch ist das ein schwieriger Fisch vom Ufer, während es sich mit dem Wolf andersrum verhält. Finde das aber wirklich beeindruckend wie gut das bei dir läuft. Immer eine Freude, wenn ein Bericht von dir kommt! 

Zum Wölfeln hab ich ja die RedArc von Spro. Kann ich auch empfehlen. Hat auch schon einige Fische gefangen und ist nicht wesentlich teurer. Mein Papa hat mit der 10200er per Zufall seinen ersten Dentex gejiggt. Das war ein Tanz mit dem 4kg Fisch. Dachte erst er wird gespult :q
Bei mir gehts am Freitag runter für 2 Wochen. Bin voller Vorfreude und Hoffnung, dass der Zacki endlich fällig ist.  

Interessante Geschichte: Josep, der den Blog schreibt, den hier ja auch einige kennen, hat die Tage beim Jiggen mit Black Minnow in so ca 70m einen kleinen Schwertfisch gefangen. Alles ist möglich, man muss nur probieren!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nochmal eine kleine Weihnachtsgeschichte meinerseits. In einem Nachbarort in Spanien, in La Escala, da gibt es mal wieder weihnachtlichen Besuch. Ich denke ich hatte es hier schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. Denn dort dreht wieder ein richtig dicker Thun mit Namen 'Trini' seine Runden. Trini ist vor kurzem wieder aufgetaucht und mich erreichte gestern ein Video von diesem tollen Tier. Das ist nun das dritte Jahr in Folge wo er bzw eigentlich sie pünktlich im Dezember im Hafen von La Escala aufkreuzt. Ich denke jeder hier kennt das Video, wo sie eine Möwe frisst und wieder ausspuckt. Hänge ans Ende den Artikel aus der Vanguardia dran, da sind paar Bilder und Videos, den Inhalt geb ich hier kurz wieder. 

Trini kam das erste mal vor drei Jahren mit Verletzungen und abgemagert war sie auf der Suche nach Nahrung. Die Sardinenfischer haben dann immer was von dem Beifang hingeworfen und so hat sie sich dann dort wieder aufgepeppelt und rund gefressen. Wegen der Verletzungen am Rücken kann man sie auch einwandfrei als den selben Thunfisch identifizieren. Ein Freund, der sein Boot dort liegen hat, erzählte mir, dass man wirklich sehen konnte an der Schwanzwurzel wie sie immer dicker wurde. Wir reden hier von einem Fisch von 150-200kg der dort jetzt wieder gemütlich seine Kreise zieht. Mittlerweile auch vollständig genesen. In Escala ist sie eine richtige Touriattraktion geworden. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann ist das garnicht schlecht. Denn wieviele Leute gucken mich hier komisch an wenn ich ihnen erzähle was für majestätische Tiere Thunfische sind. Das ist ja kaum einem bewusst. In Spanien sicher noch mehr als hier, aber das ist eigentlich eine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die Trini dort für ihre Art leistet. Denn ein Fisch in der Dose ist nunmal kein Eisbärenbaby im Zoo. 
Ich finde es absolut verblüffend, dass sie jetzt jedes Jahr wieder dort hinkommt. In genau den selben Hafen. Nicht 5km weiter, eine wahnsinnig gute Orientierung und offensichtlich ein ebenso gutes Gedächtnis. Ich hoffe, dass sie auch nächstes Jahr wieder dort aufschlägt. Jetzt wird sie wohl erstmal einige Zeit zum Essen bleiben.

In dem Sinne, 
Frohen Weihnachtsschmaus! 

Hier der Artikel http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/g...tun-trini-vuelve-lescala-tercera-navidad.html


----------



## glavoc (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kurzurlub in Dalmatien - zweiter Teil

Die drei Stöcker werden zuhause von meiner Ma geputzt, während ich mit Pa endgültig entscheide noch am Nachmittag zu Verwandten nach Split zu fahren. Wir nehmen die drei Wölfe als Present mit .
Das gibt mir die Begründung, abermals ans Meer zu gehen um die Fahrzeiten der Autofähre zu checken (natürlich mit Spinne  ).
So erfahre ich die neu geänderten Abfahrtszeiten und fange noch einen weiteren aber kleineren Wolf in Portionsgröße (ab 30 cm). Dieser landet jetzt mit den Stöckern fangfrisch auf dem Grill und wird zum Mittag verspeist. Frisch, lecker, Hmmm!
Wir fahren los und übergeben dort die Wölfe die mit einem Pagar(Pagrus pagrus) von knapp 2 kg ein tolles Sonntagsmahl ergeben. Nach der Übernachtung fahren wir zurück und besuchen noch mit kurzen Abstecher einen Cousin meines Vaters (Handleinenprofi). Erst am Montag hab ich wieder ne Angel in der Hand...
Bei uns ist Baustelle und die Arbeiten soeben erledigt. Also ist aufräumen angesagt. Da der Boden immer noch zu naß ist, kann ich nicht die Herbstkartoffeln ernten und so bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als meine Kombo und Rucksack in die Hand zu nehmen und zu schauen, was sich am Ufer so tut.
Die See ist unruhig und der Wind wechselt oft die Richtung, bläst jedoch meist aus Süd/Südost.
Es dauert bis ich was ans Band bekomme. Zuerst ist es ein fetter Hornhecht und erst als ich mich mehr und mehr der Bucht/Anleger nähere, fange ich wieder Wölfe. Sie sind den Ährenfischen gefolgt, die sich unter den Pfeilern in Schwärmen versuchen zu schützen. Ich muß öfters die KuKös tauschen um den Grüppchen von Wölfen immer mal wieder einen zu entreissen. Es ist eine schöne, kurzweilige Angellei und abends in der Dunkelheit fing ich dann nochmal einen Wolf auf Gummi.

Hier ein paar Foddos:


----------



## glavoc (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am nächstn Tag geht es gleich wieder aufs Festland. Grund ist ein dringender Banktermin und sonstige bürokratische Angelegenheiten. So geht es mir immer öfters da unten, daas Angeln verschiebt sich leider hin und wieder stark in den Hintergrund.
Erst Nachmittags sind wir wieder zurück und ich überlege ggf. morgen früh vielleicht mein Glück beim Shorejigging zu versuchen. Jedoch spielt das Wetter nicht mit. Über Nacht hat sich der Wind verstärkt jedoch ist Regen dazugekommen..ich lass es bleiben und mache einen halbherzigen Versuch auf Doraden mit Handleine. Leider fange ich nur eine Zweibindenbrasse und da nix auf Dorade geht, breche ich ab..Es ist mein vorletzter Tag und ich beschliese mich abends auf die Wölfe zu konzentrieren...


----------



## glavoc (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch Tage wo sie nicht gehorchen. Dann muß ich sie suchen, manchmal finde ich dann doch noch einen, manchmal aber auch nicht...



Dieser Abend sollte so einer werden, wie oben im Zitat...

Kurzurlub in Dalmatien - dritter Teil

Rechtzeitig und top vorbereitet ging ich los. Die flache Bucht brachte nix und auch an der geliebten Landzunge fing ich ausser Hornhecht nix. Langsam werde ich nervös...immer weiter bewege ich mir mehr und mehr in die Ödnis bis zur nächsten Landspitze. Dannach kommt kein Wolfsbarschspot mehr und es wird zeitlich immer knapper noch was zu fangen...also wieder die gleiche Strecke zurück...Aktivität ist schon vorhanden, nur sind es die falschen Kandidaten  immer wieder verfolgen nur Hornhechte den Bait...so geb ich mit jedem Wurf und Strecke mehr und mehr die Hoffnung auf, heute noch einen Wolf zu fangen.
Irgendwann verfolgt wieder ein Horni den Pencil...ich werfe genervt schräg in die andere Richtung und hole ein. Auf halben Weg sehe ich endlich die fette Bugwelle wie sie nur die geliebten Wölfe machen. Aber er beisst ins Leere. Wieder und wieder verfehlt er den Plastefisch, um nur noch wenige Meter vorm Ufer entfernt, endlich zu hängen. Danke Fisch! Vor- und Umsichtig drille ich ihn näher, er flüchtet erneut, ergibt sich dann jedoch und ich kann ihn fassen! Sofort beginnt jetzt ein Einheimischer die Kalamarhandleine gegen die Gummifischschleppleine zu tauschen um dann vor meiner Nase und auf halber Wurfweite ebenfalls auf Wölfe zu schleppen...
Mir bleibt nur jetzt am Ufer schneller mich zu bewegen und vor ihm "zu wirken". Beide fangen wir aber nix mehr und ich gehe heim.

Das ist er:


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf dich ist Verlass! Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kurzurlub in Dalmatien - letzter Teil

Der Tag meiner Abfahrt ist da. Ich verräume mein Tackle und wasche bis auf eine Köderbox alles vom Salzwasser ab, öle und fette...die WoBa Kombo nehme ich mit und hab sie aus gutem Grund noch nicht verräumt...während meine Ma das Mittagessen kocht, nutze ich die Zeit um zum letztem Mal in diesem Jahr, noch einmal kurz spinnen zu gehen.
Zeitlich passt das gut, kommt  doch bald die Fähre...und tatsächlich, während sie anlegt, beginne auch ich zu spinnen.
Durch die starken Verwirbelungen entsteht oft ein Fress- & Jagdrausch während solcher Ab- und Anlegemanöver. Und tatsächlich trenne ich ein Päärchen Wölfe. Immer wieder interessant, wie der zweite Wolf dem gefangenen, bis knapp ans Ufer folgt. 
Ich lande ihn und gehe heim, da die Fähre erst Stunden später wieder ablegen wird. Auch die Zeit drängt und schreitet unaufhörlich voran..
Der Abschied fällt allen schwer und ich mache mich auf den Weg zurück in die Diaspora...

Mein letzter Wolf in 2017:


----------



## hans albers (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

schöne wölfis...

das mit der fähre /verwirbelungen finde ich interessant,
wäre nicht auf die idee gekommen, da ma nen köder durchzuziehen..


----------



## Mett (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc

Schöner Bericht, netter Jahresabschluss -> Danke

irgendwann habe ich dann auch meinen ersten Wolf .... |uhoh:


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja die meisten waren gut genährt und rundgefressen um durch den Winter zu kommen..bis auf einen einzigen. Das war vermutl. ein Aquakulturflüchtling. Viel zu großer Kopf im Vergleich zur Körperlänge und kaum "Fleisch auf den Rippen".

Fähr- und Fischereihäfen sind auf jeden Fall "urbane" Hotspots. Die Fische stellen sich drauf ein und durch die starken Dieselmotoren wissen sie ja auch, wann es "los geht". Leider fange ich nicht jedes Mal und oft genug sind`s dann nur Brandbrassen die dort jagen..hin und wieder klappt`s aba auch^^^


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs! 
Leider hab ich kein Videomaterial wie Dario und auch nicht so Brocken von Fischen vorzuweisen. Von der ganzen Arbeit (schneiden, bearbeiten etc ) ganz zu schweigen! Danke Dario an dieser Stelle nochmals für seinen super Jahresrückblick! Junge, junge, du hast deine Dentexe aber sehr gut abgerichtet  

Nett auch die Trini Geschichte & Daumendrücken für Mero!


----------



## PsychoBo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Mein letzter Wolf in 2017:



 Erstmal Glückwunsch zu den Wölfen!

Kannst du kurz schreiben, was das für ein Köder ist, mit dem du den letzten Wolf gefangen hast?

 Viele Grüße
 Boris


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Boris - ein Topwater Dog einer kroatischen Günstigmarke. 
lg


----------



## PsychoBo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke.  
Das Sardinen-Dekor fand ich gut. Deswegen das Interesse.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Danke.
> Das Sardinen-Dekor fand ich gut. Deswegen das Interesse.


Unglaublich wie konstant du bist, das muss man erstmal hinbekommen. Petriheil zu den Fängen und danke für Bericht und Fotos. Vg Kay 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schöner Bericht und eine noch schönere Fangstrecke! Petri Glavoc!#6


----------



## pulpot (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Fähr- und Fischereihäfen sind auf jeden Fall "urbane" Hotspots. Die Fische stellen sich drauf ein und durch die starken Dieselmotoren wissen sie ja auch, wann es "los geht". Leider fange ich nicht jedes Mal und oft genug sind`s dann nur Brandbrassen die dort jagen..hin und wieder klappt`s aba auch^^^



Hab ich auch schon auf Krk beobachtet, beim Warten auf meine Fähre neben einer 2ten Fähre ein paar Brandbrassen mit meinem Frühstücksbrot gefüttert, dann machte die Fähre die Motoren an und auf einmal waren 3mal so viel Brandbrassen da, die dort Karusell fuhren und 2-3 gute Wolfsbarsche kamen auch vorbei gewirbelt.


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie konstant du bist, das muss man erstmal hinbekommen.



Danke für die Petris Jungs,
es wird weit weniger unglaublich, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich Strecken, Stellen und Unterwasserstruktur wie meine Westentasche kenne. Zudem weiß ich als "Einheimischer" aber auch um alle "Postas" sprich Spots, wo seit Generationen Wölfe gefangen wurden und werden....
Informationen die Ortsunkundigen fehlen. Wenn dann immer mehr Wölfe gefangen werden, kommt eine Menge Erfahrung und Übung hinzu. 
Das ist alles. 

@ pulpot - greif näxtes Mal an! Ich drück dir schon mal die Daumen!

allen lg und viele Fische #h


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Glavoc!

Schöne Wölfe! 
Bei uns im nächsten Fischereihafen kannst du die Wölfe auch ständig patroullieren sehen.
Und zwar in beachtliche Größen. Mein Freund George hat da vor drei Jahren einen mit 5kg+ von der Mole aus mit der Harpune erlegt...
Allerdings ist Spinnfischen so gut wie nicht möglich, alles voller Tauwerk und Kaikis dicht an dicht.
Die Einheimischen fischen da ganz urtümlich mit Handleine und Laufbleimontage mit Ringelwurm.
Allerdings mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Anscheinend sind die Fische "panponiroi", also extrem geizig bzw. klug.
Bei uns sind vor allem die Süßwassereinläufe Spots, die man bespinnen kann, allerdings dann im Frühjahr, wenn die Bäche Wasser führen.
Ich wünschte ich könnte mal wieder im März/April runter...

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Petri Glavoc!
> 
> Schöne Wölfe!
> Bei uns im nächsten Fischereihafen kannst du die Wölfe auch ständig patroullieren sehen.
> ...



möchtest Du verraten, wo "bei uns" ist ?


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Brillendorsch.
natürlich, ich gehöre zur Griechenlandfraktion.
Präzise NW-Korfu und Diapontische Inseln.
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Baumi, 
danke Dir, hatte schon gehofft, es wäre im nördlichen Kroatien. Da bin ich nämlich des Öfteren (meist erfolglos) unterwegs.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Danke Jungs!
> Leider hab ich kein Videomaterial wie Dario und auch nicht so Brocken von Fischen vorzuweisen. Von der ganzen Arbeit (schneiden, bearbeiten etc ) ganz zu schweigen! Danke Dario an dieser Stelle nochmals für seinen super Jahresrückblick! Junge, junge, du hast deine Dentexe aber sehr gut abgerichtet
> 
> Nett auch die Trini Geschichte & Daumendrücken für Mero!



Danke sehr. Ist ja auch garnicht nötig. Leider gibts hier ja wenige Leute nur die regelmäßig berichten, aber so ist das eben. Ich hab die Möglichkeiten regelmäßig zum Angeln zu kommen und da will ich euch auch gerne dran teilhaben lassen. Genauso wie du es tust. #6


----------



## hans albers (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Ich hab die Möglichkeiten regelmäßig zum Angeln zu kommen


yap,
das ist das problem..


und wenn ans meer, 
fährt man ja auch nicht immer ans mittelmeer.

letztes mal andalusien , vor 3 jahren..


ist halt ein vorteil, immer vor ort (am selben)
ein plätzchen und ein boot zu haben...


sei froh , das du so oft loskannst ..!


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zusammen,

 sagt mal, wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit der Famile bei euren Urlauben bzw. Kurztrips an Mittelmeer? Ich hab letztes Jahr nochmal die Chance gehabt, in 10 Tagen fast jeden Tag ein paar Stunden die Spinnrute zu schwingen. Ok - der Angelplatz lag günstig am Hotel.... 

 Nun habe ich ja auch eine gewisse Reife und die Familienplanung ist so richtig im Gange. Da macht man sich um sein Hobby und alles weitere natürlich auch so seine Gedanken. Mit einem Kleinkind wird es wohl weniger im Flieger gen Süden gehen.... aber was ist später? Wenn die Racker nicht gerade auch Angeln, bleibt eig gar keine Zeit mehr zum Angeln oder?


----------



## bootszander (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Doch doch zum angeln kommst du auch wenn die racker klein sind.
Allerdings bin ich nicht im hotel.
Daher kann ich nur von mir sprechen.
Mit dem Womo und boot klappt das alles wunderbar.
Immer in der ersten reihe das womo haben. Und stellen kennen wo selbst in der saison kaum jemand hin kommt. 
Am tag sind die racker am wasser bis sie blaue lippen haben und fragst du sie ob sie nicht mal raus kommen wollen schütteln sie nur den kopf. Selbst grillen und feuer machen ist an diesen stellen nicht verboten. Die racker haben schnell kontakt mit anderen rackern. Und dann bleibt ja noch mit dem boot und den nachbarn eine bucht oder insel zu besuchen. Schnorcheln am besten über 6m grund, da gibt es immer viel zu erkunden. Abends zusammensitzen bis sie von selbst einschlafen und das ist dann auch die zeit für den pappa mit dem boot seine fische zu fangen. 

Jetzt gibt es auch schnorchelbrillen für das ganze gesicht. Ein panorma sag ich dir und kein pusten, sie verschließen sich selbst.

Nach fast 50 j adria kennt man sie von oben bis unten vor allen die stellen wo kaum jemand hin kommt. 
Aber ich muss sagen die beste zeit war die vor dem krig.
Gruß und petri


----------



## bobbl (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das mit dem aufgewirbelten Wasser habe ich in Norwegen erleben dürfen.


----------



## ChrisHH (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal, wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit der Famile bei euren Urlauben bzw. Kurztrips an Mittelmeer? Ich hab letztes Jahr nochmal die Chance gehabt, in 10 Tagen fast jeden Tag ein paar Stunden die Spinnrute zu schwingen. Ok - der Angelplatz lag günstig am Hotel....
> 
> Nun habe ich ja auch eine gewisse Reife und die Familienplanung ist so richtig im Gange. Da macht man sich um sein Hobby und alles weitere natürlich auch so seine Gedanken. Mit einem Kleinkind wird es wohl weniger im Flieger gen Süden gehen.... aber was ist später? Wenn die Racker nicht gerade auch Angeln, bleibt eig gar keine Zeit mehr zum Angeln oder?


Führe deine zukünftigen Kinder schön an Natur und das Fischen heran und du wirst viel Freude haben. Mein Lütter hat mit 5 seinen ersten Hecht gefangen - jetzt mit acht hat er in den letzten Wochen erst nen 74 er Zander und dann nen 78er Hecht gelandet. Der hat es gut raus... 
Das kann ne sehr schöne Sache werden, wenn die erst mal infiziert sind und die Augen leuchten und in Sachkunde in der Schule macht ihnen als Nebeneffekt auch keiner so schnell was vor.
Schnorcheln im Mittelmeer ist auch ne tolle Sache um die Kleinen für die Unterwasserwelt zu begeistern...

Wird schon - nur keine Panik ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Baumi,
dir nochmals tausend Dank für deinen umfangreichen Urlaubsbericht! Denke  ich kann mich an keinen so nautisch ausführlichen und so präzisen Text  auf dem AB erinnern - THX #6
...


afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Bei uns im ..-Fischereihafen kannst du die Wölfe auch ständig patroullieren sehen. Und zwar in beachtliche Größen. Mein Freund George hat da vor drei Jahren einen mit 5kg+ von der Mole aus mit der Harpune erlegt...
> Allerdings ist Spinnfischen so gut wie nicht möglich, alles voller Tauwerk und Kaikis dicht an dicht.
> Die Einheimischen fischen da ganz urtümlich mit Handleine und Laufbleimontage mit Ringelwurm.
> 
> ...



einen gaanz lieben  Gruß!#h


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Kinners,

Gutes Neues Jahr euch! Alle im Winterschlaf?

Der Kurznasenweihnachtsmann ist leider erst nach dem Fest eingetroffen.
Immerhin hatte er was dabei:

Leichte Sliding Kaburas mit 40/60g






Den ersten Satz der schwereren Sliding Kaburas in 80/100/150g






Nen ganzen Schwarm Inchikus 40/60/80/100/150g











Und noch Tenya/Fireballs in 60/80g











Wenn's interessiert kann ich mal'n PDF über meine Vertikalmethoden machen...

Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Krallblei (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dachte schon das Thema wurde geschlossen 

Flieg in paar Stunden nach Ägypten. Dann gibt es eine Sparte unten wieder was zu lesen grins.....


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri und gute Reise, Krallblei!


----------



## hans albers (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Wenn's interessiert kann ich mal'n PDF über meine Vertikalmethoden machen...





yap...
kannste ja als antwort/anhang
ma dranhängen....#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na solange ihr nicht auf mich setzt. Das wird ne Enttäuschung


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du sitzt ja auch immer nur in der Sonne am Bier trinken :q .
Benny gute Reise ...
Ja , bei mir ist auch Winterpause und das deutsche Wetter hängt mir zum halse raus , bäh .
baumi ,Schreib doch gern mal was über die kaburas , die waren mir schon bei Ali aufgefallen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hahaha Dieter. Da hast du mir wohl nicht angesehen, dass ich um 3 Uhr morgens zum Wölfe spinnen gegangen bin und mit einer Raubmeeräsche belohnt wurde......


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Dachte schon das Thema wurde geschlossen
> 
> Flieg in paar Stunden nach Ägypten. Dann gibt es eine Sparte unten wieder was zu lesen grins.....


Gute Reise, neues tackle am Start [emoji16], hoffe das klappt jetzt mit dem gt. Drücke dir ganz doll die Daumen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So bin wieder im Lande. Hier war ja nicht so viel los. Euch erstmal allen ein frohes Neues. 

In Ermangelung von Fängen wird mein Bericht diesmal wohl etwas kürzer ausfallen, aber ich werde versuchen mich morgen dranzusetzen!

Eins kann ich schonmal sagen: Das Wetter war 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000x besser als hier! #q


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leude, buenas tardes! Jetzt gehts los, macht euch auf viel Tinte gefasst! 

1. Fishing Day sollte der 24.12. sein. Was gäbe es besseres zu Weihnachten, als einen Weihnachtsmero? Das wär doch mal was. Tag ist perfekt angesagt vom Wetter her. Also können wir zur Maza d'Oro fahren. Der Insel aus der Träume gemacht sind! 





Um direkt dort hinzufahren, wollen wir direkt die Kalmare haben. Also fahren wir am 23. Abends raus um Kalmare zu fangen. Dies soll beim Trolling passieren. Sonntag und 2 Feiertage, da haben die Fischer ja eh ihre Netze nicht draußen. Ja denkste, das war auch gestern, dass die die irgendwann mal wieder eingesammelt haben. Nach vergangenen Erlebnissen im Urlaub habe ich jetzt sowieso erst recht Freundschaft mit denen geschlossen. 

Zur Technik des Kalmare fangens habe ich Videos gemacht. Das heißt, diesmal wird es ein Video geben mit Erklärung und Fängen von Tintenfischen. Da werde ich sowohl aufs Trolling wie aufs Driften eingehen. Da das bisherige Video dazu, was ich im Channel habe, mein mit Abstand am meisten geschautes ist, dachte ich, dass da großes Interesse dran besteht. Damit das leichter zu finden sein wird und nicht hier im Thread versteckt ist, plane ich, dass ich dann ein Report ins Anglerboard Magazin schreibe. Also dazu erstmal nicht so viel an dieser Stelle. 

Der Abend verläuft trotz reichlich Netzen sehr gut und wir fangen 7 Kalmare! Am nächsten morgen leben davon noch 5 Stück. Wir trollen nochmal, fangen dann aber leider nur noch einen dazu. Aber 6 Chancen ist gut für die Maza, also hin da. 

Ich hab das sicher schon hundert mal irgendwo geschrieben, aber hier nochmal ein bisschen Erklärung warum wir da unbedingt hin wollten, trotz 45 min Anfahrt:
1) Hotspot für Zackenbarsche, Eigentlich für alles. Auch wenn ich da noch nix gescheites gefangen habe. Freunde haben da schon Zackis gefangen. Man schaue sich diese Video an: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCaRCFeMLeY
Oder weitere die es gibt
Hier kombinieren sich extreme Strukturen mit starken Strömungen und dementsprechend vielen Fischen. Tja, aber es ist auch nicht einfach dort zu fischen. Es ist sehr oft raue See dort. An guten Tagen wird dort viel geangelt, aber die guten Wettertage sind nicht unbedingt auch die guten Angeltage glaube ich. 

Wir treffen dort ein und es ist gut zum Angeln. So wie man sich das wünscht. Man ist voller Hoffnung, glaubt jetzt passiert es. Man hat sich das so oft zuhause überlegt und in Gedanken ausgemalt! Mein Papa fährt mich, ich hatte beim Kalmarangeln schon mehr Glück und führe 8 zu 0 :q

Wir wollten, da wir wirklich viel Dentex gefangen haben zuletzt, ein C&R mit Livebait nicht sinnvoll ist und wir eigentlich nix brauchen dieses mal voll auf Mero gehen. Wir werden auch immer besser dabei, diese Strukturreichen Regionen abzufahren.  Allerdings hat die viele Struktur den Nachteil, dass man teilweise nicht zuordnen kann was man so an der Rute spürt. Ein Zupfer? Ein Felskontakt? Einen Mero oder anderen guten Fisch würde man natürlich sofort eindeutig spüren. Aber der blieb aus. Nur Ärmchenfresser. Das sind eigentlich meistens Cantharas, Streifenbrassen. Meister darin um die Haken drumrum zu beißen. Haben allerdings auch kleine Mäuler. Wenn man mal eine erwischt nimmt man die gerne, sind sehr lecker. Aber man erwischt meistens keine und so killen sie nur Kalmare. Aber das war nichtmal das Problem. Es war einfach nix gutes da. Die sitzen oft zusammen auf den selben Stellen. Habe auch schon Ärmchenbeißer gehabt und dann knallte ein fetter Dentex drauf. 
MAn schaue dieses Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG3mH5KjbWY
Da sieht man aber auch, dass der nicht voller Fressrausch draufknallt. 

Zwischendurch eine nette Begegnung, auf der Strukturreichen Ecke schwimmt ein Thunfisch ca 15m neben dem Boot vorbei. Er kommt einmal raus, sodass man die Flossen sieht. Das war ein großes Tier von sicher 1,50m. Dort sieht man auch immer mal wieder was hochkommen um diese Insel. Fische halten sich einfach oft dort auf. 

Letztendlich büßen an jenem Tag nur einige Kalmare ihre Arme ein. Schade, aber es klappt ja meistens leider nicht so wie man sich das wünscht. Jeder Versuch dort ist eine Chance ihn endlich zu erwischen. Eines Tages wird er kommen. Wir müssen es nur wieder und wieder probieren. Diesen Tag war auch wenig Baitfish auf dem Echolot zu sehen, das hab ich schon oft ganz anders erlebt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag geht es wieder raus. Diesmal mit unserem Freund Felipe. Wir trollen erst auf Kalmare und erwischen 3, dann driften wir noch ein wenig, wobei wir bei Vino Caliente noch weitere Tiere erwischen und dann zügig zum Livebaiten an unsere Dentex Spots aufbrechen. Heute ließe das Wetter keine Fahrt an die Maza zu. Tja Felipe wird mal mächtig seekrank, der ist einfach ne Landratte  

Ein Dentex Biss bleibt aus. Um 13 Uhr müssen wir dann aufhören, da er noch einen Familientreffen hat. 

Am nächsten Tag ist Tramuntana angesagt, der im Laufe des Vormittags zunehmen soll und dann recht stark werden soll. Wir machen einen Ausflug bei tollem Wetter und absoluter Windstille. Der Tramuntana ist nirgends zu sehen. Als wir gegen 2 Uhr mittags zu hause sind ist alles flach. 10min später fängt der Tramuntana an. Innerhalb von 15 min nimmt er dermaßen an Stärke zu, wie ich das selten erlebt habe. Er demonstriert seine ganze Macht und Gefährlichkeit. Binnen 15min ist hier absoluter Sturm!!! Einige Boote sind noch draußen und müssen jetzt schleunigst das weite suchen. Die Kabinenboote werden komplett mit Wasser überspült in den mächtigen Wellen unserer wohlbemerkt geschützten Bucht. Man kann davor nicht oft genug warnen, unterschätze das niemals! Leichtsinn ist lebensgefährlich! 





Das kommt jetzt auf einem Bild nicht rüber, aber es war heftig. Der Wind peitscht ordentliche Wellen auf, als einer der Netzeleger um die Ecke getuckert kommt, mit einer mini Nussschale mit einem Männchen drin im Schlepptau. Ich behaupte mal, der hatte berechtigterweise Angst um sein Leben und hatte echt Glück, dass der Fischer ihn rechtzeitig gefunden hat. Sonst säuft das Böötchen irgendwann ab ohne, dass er an Land fahren kann. Echt heftig. 




Der Wind bringt dann irgendwann noch eine Regenfront mit gegen Abend, da wurds dann richtig ungemütlich. 
2 Tage später war dann wieder fishing angesagt. Auch wenn für den Tag nicht so gutes Wetter sein sollte. Außerdem sollte es der kälteste Tag der Woche sein. Soviel kann ich schonmal sagen: das war er auch!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso den Vorabend waren wir noch auf Wölfe angeln, ohne dass es den Eindruck gab, als sei dort überhaupt Fisch. Dementsprechend ist das auch eigentlich nicht erwähnenswert, bis auf den schönen Sonnenuntergang. 





Also dann nächsten Tag wieder Fischen vom Boot. Es ist kalt. Arschkalt. Kann mich auch garnicht mehr so recht erinnern wie es genau ablief, waren so viele Tage immer das gleiche Prozedere. Erst Kalmartrolling, wo nie genug Kalmare bei raussprangen, dann Driften. Jedenfalls springen am Ende ein paar Tierchen dabei heraus. Hier mal Auszüge:




Eine Krake die sich hat blicken lassen. Die ist aber wieder freigelassen worden. Da nehme ich nur große Exemplare mit, sonst lohnt sich der Aufwand des Kochens nicht. Die müssen ewig kochen um weich zu werden. 
Und hier ein schön großer Kalmar. Der kommt natürlich mit! 




An jenem Tag hatte ich mal eine richtige Serie und habe einen nach dem anderen rausgezogen. Ralf fing schon an an seinem Glück zu zweifeln, aber irgendwann kehrte das dann auch zu ihm zurück. 

Wir sind dann in einer Mischung aus starker Bewölkung, leichtem Nieselregen und 8 grad zum Dentexfischen gefahren. War wieder etwas komischer Wind und nicht so flach. Kalmar dran und ab dafür. Kante überfahren, nix. Kante wieder überfahren, wieder nix. MAn echt kacke. Haben sie wohl alle ausgerottet. Aber so einfach wie letztes mal war es ja noch nie. Immer weiter probieren. Und letztendlich fahren wir dann vom eigentlichen Stellchen weg und woanders her und dann knallt Ralf doch noch etwas drauf. Eindeutig kein Ärmchenbeißer, scheint ein Dentex zu sein. Nach flottem Hochholen liegt endlich ein gut dressierter Dentex im Kescher  




2kg. Der kommt uns gelegen, denn die Größe passt so grad noch komplett aufs Backblech und landet somit unter der Salzkruste. Konnten wir zu 3. zwar nicht aufessen, schmeckt aber auch noch am nächsten Tag. Auch eine Zubereitungsmethode, die absolut super schmeckt und echt wenig Arbeit ist. 
Wir sind dann zurück, nachdem wir noch kurz erfolglos weiter probiert hatten. Es war aber auch richtig kalt. Auf dem Rückweg dann ein Doppelregenbogen. Hab später noch ein Foto gemacht, aber da war er schon nicht mehr ganz so klasse.





Gerade angelegt gabs dann noch Gratis-Bootsentsalzung in Form eines schönen Regengusses. Insgesamt ein guter Tag, so nimmt man die Kälte ja auch gerne in Kauf. 
Für die Paella war auch mehr als genug Tintenfisch im Sack!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich glaub, dass das Tintenfischbild von oben eigentlich garnicht zu dem Tag gehört. Meine mich zu erinnern, dass wir den Tag nämlich 14 Kalmare hatten. Aber ist ja auch schnurzpiepegal. Wir haben dann für 2017 noch einen Angeltag gemacht. Vormittags das selbe wie immer, dann wieder raus mit Livebaits zur Maza. Es bissen aber nie genug KAlmare beim Trolling um wirklich früh zur Maza fahren zu können. Aber hier mal ein solches Exemplar:





 Jedoch als wir rüberfuhren traumhaft flach. So flach, wie man es sich wirklich nur erträumen kann! Absolut top. Wir durchfahren mal wieder eine Luftmassengrenze wo die Temperatur plötzlich rapide ansteigt. Angenehm! Dann fast an der Maza angekommen sehen wir den Horror am Horizont. Dunkle Linie auf dem Meer mit weißen Punkten. NEIN! Da kommt Tramuntana. 




Tja binnen 10min wechselt es hier dann von Ententeich auf 30kmh Wind vom offenen Meer mit ordenlich Welle im Gepäck. Wir haben ein Rauwasserfähiges Boot, aber das ist trotzdem nicht schön das Geschaukel. Fahren ist nicht, keine Chance. Also treiben wir einfach einmal über die Spots drüber. Irgendwelche Ärmchenbeißer Köpfen währenddessen ungemerkt den Kalmar und wir kurbeln irgendwann nur noch die Tube wieder hoch und hauen ab. Echt ärgerlich. Diesmal war auch deutlich mehr Baitfish auf dem Echo zu sehen. An manchen Stellen alles voll davon. Auch die Thunfische waren munter am Rumcruisen in den Wellen und es gab immer wieder deutlich erkennbar Punkte an denen sich die Vögel sammelten. Teilweise nur 20m vom Boot weg. Eben alles voller Bait. Gleichzeitig kreisten einige Basstölpel majestätisch umher, mit ordentlich Wind. Absolut toll diese Tiere! Sind noch deutlich größer wie Möwen, stürzen sich aber wie Seeschwalben kopfüber pfeilschnell ins Wasser. 

Ein paar 100m weiter ist interessanterweise garkein Wind, also fahren wir weg und fischen woanders. Eine Stelle, tief und felsig. Also so 35-50m tief. Dort warte ich noch auf einen guten Fisch, aber kleinere haben sich dort schon fangen lassen (Ärmchenbeißer und Drachenkopf). Wieder sind die Ärmchenbeißer an einer Stelle und zuppeln ordentlich rum, wir können sie aber leider nicht haken. Dann kommt auch hier der Tramuntana und wir flüchten weiter nach Süden, wo Südwind ist. Toll, überall Wind.  Fischen dann ein bisschen weiter, ehe ich auf 20m einen Biss bekomme und den Fisch schnell an die Oberfläche befördere. Es ist ein Pagre in toller Farbe und knapp unter einem Kilo. Da freut man sich! 




Ich mag diese Fische wegen ihrer tollen Farbe besonders. Mit den weißen Flossenspitzen. Außerdem auch ein guter Speisefisch! 
An dem Tag bekomme ich noch einen merkwürdigen Biss, den ich so garnicht zuordnen kann, der dann in 2 geklauten Haken und einem durchgebissenen 0,75er Fluorocarbon vorfach mündet. Was auch immer das war, solche Bisse hatte ich noch nicht. Und es war was mit Zähnen. Vielleicht aber auch einfach eine Mischung aus Felsen und Fisch, die es sich so komisch anfühlen ließen. 
Wir sind zufrieden mit dem letzten Angeltag des Jahres, auch wenn es ein bisschen besser laufen könnte. Wieder ein Jahr ohne Mero, aber immerhin hat es in 2017 endlich mit dem Wolf geklappt. 

An Silvester wollen wir nicht angeln gehen, weil wir sonst abends nicht bis 12 durchhalten würden :q


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir führen immer ein Fangbuch und ich hatte schonmal eingetragen Fänge 2018. Ich glaube, gerade deshalb hatte ich so ein gutes Gefühl nochmal auf Wolf probieren zu müssen. Außerdem war kräftiger Südwind und so lässt es sich besser werfen mit dem Wind im Rücken. Und meinen Wolf hatte ich auch nachmittags bei Südwind gefangen. Mein Papa ist nicht überzeugt und hat keine Lust. Ich gehe also alleine. Diesmal montiere ich einen meiner neuen Köder um ihn zu testen. Zipbaits Fakie Dog 90, geschossen im Sale. |supergri Hier mal ein Blick in meine Box.








Und hier der Patchinko und der Fakie Dog. 

Letzterer gefällt mir auf Anhieb richtig gut. Ist leicht zu animieren und fliegt sehr gut. Hat außerdem ein schönes Köderspiel. An der Oberfläche WTD. 

Ich angle mich vorwärts und habe dieses mal auch den Eindruck das wenigstens mal Meeräschen da sind! Wieder gibts einen tollen Sonnenuntergang. 




Einige Fische sind mal wieder extrem Landnah unterwegs. Ich scheuche mal welche weg, aber von nun an beginnt die Kriecherei durch Gestrüpp und werfen in der Hocke. Dann kommen plötzlich am Arsch der Welt, auf wegen, wo ich nichtmal weiß wo die anfangen zwei fette Franzosen-Bonzenkarren vorbei. Neue SUVs mit schicken Franzosen. Was ist denn jetzt los. Stellen sich genau an meinen Lieblingsspot, KAy weiß wo, da wo man sich nie hinstellen darf, weil man jeden vorbeikommenden Wolf wegscheucht hin und machen Fotos (da auf der Spitze wo du so oft standest und alles verscheucht hast was in den Kanal patrouilliert ist  ). In der Bucht hüpft immer mal wieder was. Und die verscheuchen alles. Und ich kriech hier 100m weiter im Gestrüpp rum und werfe. Setze mich dann erstmal auf einen angeschwemmten Stuhl und bete, dass die wieder abhauen. Sie hauen dann Gott sei Dank wieder ab. Was auch immer das jetzt sollte. Ich warte noch ein bisschen und schleiche mich dann, immer mal wieder werfen langsam in die Richtung. Ich hock im Gestrüpp genau da wo ich meinen ersten Wolf auch gefangen hab. Werfe dorthin, also exakt selbe Stelle und hab den Eindruck, dass was verfolgt. Aber nur dicht dort hinten. Nächster Wurf, es ist schon recht dunkel. Köder kommt auf, 1-2m Köderspiel zack Biss, Fisch hängt. Geplätscher. Merke sofort, dass das nicht die selbe Größe ist wie letztes mal. Schnell drille ich den Fisch ans Ufer. Das Wasser steht viel höher als im April. Wo soll ich landen, überall Kante. Doch an eine Stelle, wie eine passende Absenkung durch die ich den kleinen Wolf an Land ziehe. Klein, aber affengeil!!! Freue mich riesig. Renne schnell zurück wo ich Jacke, Rucksack und mein Handy deponiert habe, mache 2 Fotos, die leider wegen der Dunkelheit nicht so geil geworden sind, Hake den Fisch ab, steig ins Wasser und lasse ihn wieder schwimmen. Er schwimmt munter und fröhlich ins freue Jahr und saust sogleich davon. Hoffentlich wächst er noch und kommt irgendwann größer wieder. Ich hoffe mal, das Karma ist mir hold und belohnt mich dafür. 




Ich angle noch einige Zeit weiter, doch es geschieht nix mehr. Dann frischt der Südwind stark auf und ich gehe wieder zum Auto um dann gebührend ins neue Jahr zu feiern. An dieser Stelle euch allen nochmal ein Feliz ano!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So. Eine gute Feier zieht auch zweifelsohne einen Angelfreien Neujahrstag nach sich #u|gaehn:|smash:

Wir nutzten den angebrochenen Tag bei schönstem Wetter um die Umgebung von Dieters Camping zu untersuchen. Und der Fluvia, sah sowas von verlockend aus, insbesondere nach der gerade erfolgten Woba-Motivationsspritze. Man munkelt, dass man dort im Winter mitten in der Nacht gut Wölfe fangen kann. Das hängt allerdings mit Faktoren zusammen, die ich jetzt erstmal geheim halte. Ich wollte es jedenfalls ausprobieren und habe mir Tipps von einem erfahrenen Freund geholt. Der macht sowas schonmal und hat schon einige richtig vorzeigbare Wölfe geholt. Die Tipps werd ich demnach jetzt hier nicht raushauen. Nur die Stelle ist einfach kein Geheimnis für die Zeit. 

Dieter, so tiefes Wasser, da würden dir die Augen leuchten. Richtig schön breite Fahrrinne. Nur vorne nicht so tief, da dort ein wenig Sand. Aber trotzdem einfach ein Boot rüber zu bekommen. 

Da die ganze nächste Woche gute Bedingungen angesagt hatte, müsste eh ein Pausentag sein. Da könnte man ja mal nachts antesten. Mein Papa ist aber erstmal sehr wenig begeistert von dem Gedanken. Also geht es erstmal wieder so zum Angeln. Wir wollen diesmal zwar wieder Livebaiten, aber den Downrigger benutzen. Da merkt man zwar keine Ärmchenbeißer, aber man kann reichlich Strecke machen. 

Es ist Vollmond. Der hellste Vollmond der nächsten 17 Jahre. Und es ist echt verdammt hell. Wir fahren morgens gerade rüber zum Boot, als ein Freund, der am Angeln ist, mir immer schreibt. 1 Kalmar, oh ein 2. ein 3. Ein riesiger 4. usw. Als wir draußen sind, es ist noch dunkel bzgl Sonne. Nur Mond eben nicht: Nada. Es beißt nix mehr. Die Kalmare haben keinen Bock mehr. Wir trollen ewig rum. Dann ein Biss. Es beißt der einzige Kalmar für diese Trollingsession. Aber der ist der dickste des Urlaubs. 









Wir sind dann ins Driften übergegangen, was deutlich besser funktionierte und womit wir unseren Livebaittank füllen konnten!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und hier noch mehr: 




Man fängt auch immer mal wieder an einigen Stellen reichlich von diesen orangenen Seegurken. Falls jemand weiß, was das ist




Dann sind wir zum Cap Norfeu gefahren um mal mit dem Downrigger zu üben. Das ist auch lange nicht so einfach wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. 




Am Ende fahren wir damit dann einen Kalmar auf 18m Tiefe durch die Gegend. Es klappt eigentlich ziemlich gut und so wagen wir uns an felsige Regionen heran. Mein Papa fährt und ich bediene den Downrigger. Es klappt super, wir kriegen es hin keinen Hänger zu haben und hoffen, dass dann irgendwann einer einschlägt. Dann endet das ganze aber ziemlich desaströs. Wir Hängen plötzlich fest, ohne dass es vom Grund her sein könnte. Die Bremse am Downrigger läuft. Das hatten wir noch nie, also Neuland. Jetzt gucken was macht man. Ja wir haben dann probiert das ganze frei zu fahren. Das ging aber nicht. Wir haben offensichtlich ein Netz gefangen, was einfach komplett anders liegt, als die Bojen es erkennen lassen. Wir haben nix zum Abschneiden, müssen das irgendwie hochkriegen. Das ganze geht wahnsinnig schief. Wir machens einfach falsch und es zerlegt uns den Fuß des Downriggers, der daraufhin zwar nicht ins Meer stürzt, aber nun müssen wir ihn halten und mit dem Stahlseil hochziehen. Habe gott sei Dank noch Schnittfeste Handschuhe an Bord. Am Ende werfe ich dann den Anker, als wir das Netz unten schimmern sehen und ziehe es somit dann hoch. Wir sind fix und alle. schneiden unser Blei aus dem Netz und sind bedient für heute! Was ne ********. Muss jetzt erstmal gucken wie ich das ersetze. Es hat uns aber nicht die Bootswand zerlegt. Das ist positiv zu vermerken. Wir sind jetzt mit zwei Blauen Augen davongekommen und reicher an Erfahrung. Von nun an immer Seitenschneider an Bord und notfalls eben Blei aufgeben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nächsten Tag dann wieder altbewährte MEthoden. Downrigger hat sich eh für den Rest des Urlaubs erübrigt. 
Hier noch der Fang des Tages:





Wir sind dann am nächsten Tag nachdem das Trolling wieder erfolglos war und wir noch driften mussten, irgendwann dann zur Maza aufgebrochen. Hier war erst noch ordentlich Wind und Welle, aber nahm dann später ab. Diesmal auch wieder mehr Baitfish da und auch zwischendurch Thune in der Nähe aber mal wieder nix außer Ärmchenbeißer am Grund. Ich verstehe es nicht! Die Fische sind einfach weg. Wir haben wirklich viel jetzt gefischt an wirklich guten Stellen ohne einen vernünftigen Biss zu haben. Mag sich jetzt durchaus aber nach Jammern auf hohem Niveau anhören. 

Es ist aber eine schöne Welle aus Süd seit längerem und da es nun sehr windstill ist, teste ich mal die Maza auf Sargo an. Ich fange eine kleine Oblada auf Black Minnow, verliere einen besseren Fisch und kann dann endlich einen Sargo verbuchen. Hatte das auch an anderen Tagen mit ausschließlich Fehlbissen und verlorenen Fischen ausprobiert. Schön jetzt mal ein Exemplar in den Händen zu halten. Es sollte der einzige Fisch des Tages sein. 






ICh muss aber sagen, ich liebe diese Fischerei. Das macht mir echt Spaß mit den Sargos. Kann auch richtig gut klappen, aber man braucht eben die genau richtigen Bedingungen. 
Abends gabs dann einen umwerfenden Sonnenuntergang!






Und hier wieder der Tagestintenfischfang. Da kam auch einiges immer zusammen und wurde eingefroren und direkt verarbeitet in z.B. Paella, Arroz negro (schwarzer Reis) oder Sepia mit Erbsen bzw. direkt auf den Grill gehauen. 





Und das Ergebnis vom Sargo: Sargo al horno


----------



## hans albers (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wie immer tolle bilder und berichte  !!



> . Es hat uns aber nicht die Bootswand zerlegt.


 |bigeyes



was macht ihr nur  mit dem ganzen pulpo/tintenfisch.. ??

zur not einfrieren als ringe und dann panieren???


gesunde ernährung habt ihr auf jeden fall da unten!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann folgte mal wieder so eine verrückte Aktion. Man muss das Hobby wirklich lieben um sowas zu tun. Ich konnte meinen Dad doch noch überreden. Wir sind dann nachts um 3 Uhr aufgestanden, angezogen und ab in Richtung Fluvia. Wolfsbarsch ist das Ziel. 

Der Mond scheint immer noch sehr hell, man braucht seine Kopflampe nichtmal. Die hat man nur auf um mal eine Verwicklung zu lösen oder falls denn was anbeißen sollte. Ich fische jetzt mit dem Zipbait und mein Papa erstmal mit Black Minnow. Wir angeln und angeln und angeln. Es ist cool, weil man durch den Mond doch recht viel sieht. Nach langem Versuchen kann ich eine Atacke verbuchen, die leider nicht hängen bleibt. Schade. Es ist nie mal eine Raubaktivität gewesen, selten mal was einzelnes gesprungen. Trotzdem, ich hatte einen Biss. Ich gewinne langsam Selbstvertrauen beim Wölfeln. Mein Papa meint dann irgendwann, uns tun schon die Schultern weg und es ist nun 6 Uhr, dass wir zu unserer Standardstelle fahren sollten, wo er morgens im Mai die Wölfe gefangen hatte. Das tun wir dann auch, haben jetzt aber natürlich keine Wathosen dabei. Es ist aber total Niedrigwasser. So niedrig hatten wir es noch nie, es fehlen ca. 20 cm! Dafür können wir aber auch ohne Wathose überall hingehen. An einer Stelle meint mein Papa ein Fisch habe zwei mal hinter seinem Köder abgedreht. Ich meine das ist auch typisch Wolfsverhalten. Wir gehen weiter, nix, dann nochmal zurück. Ich hab genau an der selben Stelle wie er dann einen Doppelfehlbiss. Letztendlich sieht man dann dort immer mal, dass Fische im Wasser sind und es hagelt Fehlbisse. Was ist denn jetzt los, warum hängen die alle nicht. Dann irgendwann hängt doch einer bei mir. Jetzt kommt die bereits erwähnt Topwater-Meeräsche. 




Jetzt kommt Glavoc ins Spiel. Raubmeeräschen? Wölfe die einfach nicht hängen bleiben wollten? Ich konnte nix anderes fangen außer dieser. Hatte aber sicher 10 Fehlbisse. Klär mich auf mit deiner Erfahrung. Zur Blauen Stunde können wir dann leider nicht durchziehen. Hätte gerne da noch weiter probiert, aber das Wasser beginnt schnell zu steigen und füllt somit einige Kanäle, durch die wir ohne Wathose nicht zurückkommen , wenn wir bleiben. Ich verbuche die Tour trotz ausgebliebenem Woba als Erfolg. Denn es gab reichlich Bisse. Es geht was. Ich bin dem nächsten Wolf näher als ich es lange meinem ersten war!!! Irgendwann kommt auch ein dicker!

Für den Zipbait kann ich auf jeden Fall meine Empfehlung aussprechen! Ist auch nicht so teuer. Hat glaube ich 10 oder 12 Euro gekostet!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Letzter Angeltag, dann kommt die Levantada! Also Ostwind mit Regen und Welle. Wir können wieder keinen Kalmar beim Trolling erwischen. Ich denke der Mond ist Schuld daran. 

Also wechseln wir auch früh auf driften. Das klappt zu erst noch etwas zäh. Dann holt Ralf die bocadillos raus. Es ist schon immer klar gewesen: Beim Essen, da ist immer heiß. Die Tierchen merken das und kriegen auch Hunger. Es ist noch kein Bissen gemacht, da hängt die erste Sepia. Und so geht es ungelogen Schlag auf Schlag. Eine regelrechte Bissflut hindert uns am Essen und so können wir dann erst nach 12 Sepien unser Bocadillo aufessen und brechen Richtung Cap Norfeu auf um noch einen letzten Dentex rauszukitzeln. Die Sepia wird aber nur Opfer der Ärmchenbeißer. Die nächste bringt dann garnix. Wir beschließen jetzt mal was anderes zu probieren. Ich hatte zuletzt ein paar Punkte entdeckt, wo es in der Tiefe felsig ist. Also so auf 40 m bis auf 60m der tiefste Punkt. Wir probieren es dort mit Inchikus von Hart mit 150g. Auf die Haken ziehen wir jeweils einen Streifen Sepia auf. So hatte ich vorher schon an einem Tag eine Escorpora an der Oberfläche verloren, weil der KEscher nicht parat war. Und die Haken von meinen Inchikus mit 60g sind echt vergammelt und beschissen  Hab die solange nie benutzt, aber jetzt die Technik für mich entdeckt. Die Tintenfischstreifen wirken Wunder!!! 

NAja es gibt reichlich Bisse, wobei es sich durchweg um Serranos also Sägebarsche handelt. Dabei sind sogar einige richtig dicke Exemplare. Wir haben die aber alle wieder reingeworfen. Die wurden aber ausschließlich von Möwen gefressen. Der Druckunterschied bekommt denen nicht. 




Die Methode hat aber definitiv Potential und wird von uns weiter verfolgt werden: bisherige Fänge: haufenweise Serranos, eine Escorpora, die sich wie gesagt released hat und einen schönen Pagell im Oktober. 

Hier nochmal unser Schätzchen gut verstaut kurz vorm Plane drauf machen. Foto hatte ich eigentlich gemacht ,weil da schon durch den Levante das Wasser locker 20cm über Normal war. 





Und hier nochmal unsere 12 Sepien, abzüglich einer die am Inchiku gelandet ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> wie immer tolle bilder und berichte  !!
> 
> |bigeyes
> 
> ...



Also ohne Einfrieren gehts ja garnicht. Es waren jetzt insgesamt allein in diesem Urlaub 43 Kalmare und 32 Sepien. Ok ein paar wenige wurden gefressen, aber da springen reichlich eingefrorene Pakete bei raus, sowie mehrere Mahlzeiten im Urlaub. Meine Mama ist die allerdings nicht. Ist aber geil, wenn man dann jetzt im Laufe des Jahres ne Paella macht kommt immer ne Tüte rein, dann kann man die aufn Grill hauen, das ist auch richtig lecker, oder ein paar andere Rezepte machen. Und einiges wird auch verschenkt. Die Teile sind richtig teuer und unsere spanischen Nachbarn freuen sich immer sehr wenn sie mal welche kriegen. Wobei die wollen auch immer nur für jeden eine, man isst eben nicht viel davon. 

Weiß jemand ob man diese Haken für Inchikus mit dem Gummioktobus, Perle und den 2 Haken irgendwo kaufen kann?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, wieder mal ein sehr schöner und ausführlicher Bericht, danke.
Winterfischerei dort scheint auch schwierig zu sein.
Glückwunsch zum Wolf und zur Meeräsche.


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Dario, 

Wie gewohnt mal wieder ein Toller Bericht und super Fänge! Auch ein dickes Petri an den Rest, habe die letzten Seiten mal überflogen 

Leider wird es dieses Jahr das letzte für mich auf Mallorca sein, da meine Schwiegermutter die Wohnung verkaufen wird...

Vllt komme ich ja in den nächsten Jahren mal wieder nach Kroatien!:l 
Glavoc, da setze ich dann auf dich!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Von Dario: Und hier der Patchinko und der Fakie Dog. *

Wollte das Thema noch mal aufgreifen.
Der Fakie Dog ist auch qualitativ sehr gut und salzwasserbeständige Haken, wirklich top. Mir ist leider die Wurfweite etwas gering bei 9kg Schnur und ich hatte immer Probleme mit den Möwen.
Aber wenn die Schnur dünner ist die Location passt bestimmt ein Top Köder.

Das mit dem WTD beschäftigt mich sowieso, scheint ein Lauf zu sein der die Fische richtig triggert|supergri|supergri|supergri.

Ich habe eine zeitlang mal den Bonnie von Illex in 128mm gefischt, habe mehrere gute Bisse von recht großen Fischen gehabt, nur ist leider die Ausstiegsquote beim großen Bonnie sehr hoch, die hängen einfach nicht oder nicht richtig, habe ihn dann wieder aus der Köderbox verbannt.

Aber WDT werde ich im Sommer noch mal ausgiebig testen.

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere noch Tips zum Köder oder zur Methode an sich.


----------



## Nidderauer (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin, 

 auch wenn die eigenen Angel-Aktivitäten vor allem in der Heimat im letzten Jahr nahezu auf Eis lagen, wollte ich mich doch mal für die vielen tollen Berichte vom letzten Jahr bei euch bedanken, das ist ja fast, wie wenn man selbst dabei gewesen wäre. Und von mir natürlich auch noch alle Gute und tolle Fänge für 2018!

 Wettermäßig scheint es ja fast überall in Europa deutlich schwieriger geworden zu sein, dieses ständige Auf und Ab macht es extrem schwierig, überhaupt halbwegs vernünftige Fangprognosen zu treffen, was vor allem auch die Wahl des richtigen Platzes betrifft.

 Dario, Du hast vor einigen Wochen/Monaten einen Link zu einem Lured Fishing Video eingestellt, da ging es im wesentlichen ums Uferangeln auf Bonito. Hast Du Kenntnis darüber, wo diese Bilder entstanden sind, ist das auf Malle?

 Um mal dem fast ständigen Scheißwetter zuhause zu entkommen, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mit dem Junior (12) in den Winterferien im Februar für 2 Wochen mit dem Womo irgendwo ans Mittelmeer zu fahren, um es ggfls. mal auf Bonito zu probieren.

 Kennt jemand von euch aussichtsreiche Plätze (mir reichen da Angaben zur Region) an denen im Februar vom Ufer aus realistische Chancen auf Bonitos bestehen? Auf eine Insel werde ich da wohl schon müssen oder ist das auch vom Festland aus möglich? Würde da Italien bzw. Kroatien bevorzugen.  Danke vorab.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## hans albers (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man diese Haken für Inchikus mit dem Gummioktobus, Perle und den 2 Haken irgendwo kaufen kann?




zb hier:
https://www.fishing-adventure.com/meeresangeln/haken/1249/ichino-ersatzhaken-assist-hook


----------



## hans albers (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> 43 Kalmare und 32 Sepien.




|bigeyes


----------



## hans albers (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> würde da Italien bzw. Kroatien bevorzugen.  Danke vorab.




kroatien hat sehr schöne plätzchen, und ist auch relativ  gut zu erreichen.

winterangeln vom ufer stelle ich mir allerdings nicht so einfach vor.

aber da wird dir bestimmt der experte 
glavoc die passende antwort drauf geben..#6


----------



## Nidderauer (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> winterangeln vom ufer stelle ich mir allerdings nicht so einfach vor.


 
 Bietet das Mittelmeer im Februar überhaupt Chancen auf Bonito oder ist das generell zu kalt? Gerade die kroatische/griechische Küste ist in den Wintermonaten ja nochmal ne Ecke kälter, als das z.B. in Spanien der Fall ist.

 Dann vielleicht doch eher den Zielfisch wechseln, von Wolfsbarschen weiß ich, dass rund ums ligurische Meer im Februar was "gehen" könnte, wobei die Wölfe generell sicher einen höheren Anspruch erheben, überlistet zu werden, als das bei den Bonitos der Fall wäre...

 Grüße Sven


----------



## hans albers (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin

kenne bonito nur aus spanien bzw. antlantik..
generell kein einfacher zielfisch vom ufer.

zum winter da unten kann ich leider nichts sagen,
da ich noch nicht in der zeit in kroatien/adria war.

forums mitglied glavoc wird sich schon melden, 
er kann dir sicherlich gute tpis geben..


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schöner Bericht Dario! Auf deine Sepien/Kalmare bin ich neidisch, ich hätte auch gerne einen Jahresvorrat in meiner Tiefkühltruhe - besonders bei den aktuellen Temperaturen.
Zu Winter und Mittelmeer: Vom Ufer mit die beste Zeit :g Ich würde nur im Winter runter fahren, leider spielt da meine Freundin nicht mit :q


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Dario,
Petri zu Deinen Fängen!
Die Sägebarsche musste mal probieren. Es ist einer der wohlmundendsten Fische, die ich kenne. Bisschen Arbeit mit den Gräten, aber lohnt sich.
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Moin Dario,
> 
> Wie gewohnt mal wieder ein Toller Bericht und super Fänge! Auch ein dickes Petri an den Rest, habe die letzten Seiten mal überflogen
> 
> ...



Danke  

Das ist aber echt traurig zu hören. Kenne die Hintergründe zwar nicht, aber ich denke man verkauft nicht aus Langeweile an der Insel. Ich hoffe du haust dann nochmal richtig einen raus dieses Jahr! 

@Kay oh das hattest du mir aber unterschlagen. Du weißt ja, dass ich mehr auf diese Köder setze, als auf die Manics z.B. Ich sehe wie mein Köderspiel ist, jede Atacke/ Verfolger ist schön sichtbar und an den Spots dort muss man eh Topwater fischen. Wobbler und sowas gehen da nicht. Mein Papa hingegen setzte bisher meist auf Blackminnow und hatte damit auch gute Erfolge. Ich persönlich finde den Zipbait einfach richtig sexy. Gerade das Walk the Dog an der Oberfläche lang ist ja ganz typisch Meeräsche. 

@sven Was hat jetzt das Wetter wieder verbrochen? Also bei mir war es außerordentlich gut |supergri
Das Lured Fishing Video sollte, soweit ich mich erinnere, fischen auf Little Thunnys gewesen sein. Da ist meine ich Herbst die Zeit für dort, passt ja auch. Das ist übrigens meines Wissens nach Menorca. 

Ich habe im Februar bei uns schonmal Bonitos gejiggt. Schau mal in Anglerpraxis unter Jiggen im Mittelmeer. Da findest du einen Bericht. Vom Boot, aber in Ufernähe. Jetzt aber das riesengroße ABER: Wenn du solche Videos oder Fotos siehst. Und da gibt es wirklich auch erfolgreiche Leute, z.B. Markos Vidalis, Giuseppe Fanten, Daniele Capuccini, dann sind das absolute Cracks. Diese Spots sind meistens nicht 50m neben einem Parkplatz. Da heißt es Felswände klettern, eine Stunde wandern usw. Außerdem ist das vmtl eine komplett neue Technik für dich, die noch dazu recht verlustreich und anstrengend ist. Das ist auf jeden Fall alles nicht so einfach wie es aussieht. Außerdem muss man feststellen, dass auch am Mittelmeer im Februar Winter ist. Da ist nix mit Sonne, Sand und Palmen. Da ist auch mal 0 Grad, 50kn Wind und richtig Welle. Das hat alles seine Tücken. Für Bonito brauchst du auf jeden Fall tiefes Wasser.

@ Hans danke dafür. Werde mal gucken, brauche nämlich blaue Skirts. Sonst selber Binden... 

@wlahn Ich gebe dir recht. Im Boot nicht anders. Der Sommer ist das schlimmste. Einfach schon wegen des enormen Menschenauflaufs in und ums Meer. Im Winter ist die Wanderei usw eh schöner. Aber Strandurlaub ist natürlich nicht damit kombinierbar. Außerdem: im Sommer isses in Deutschland ja auch schön, nur im Winter nicht. Der Kontrast machts viel schöner noch. Ich hab jetzt aber auch manches mal ganz schön gefroren an Bord obwohl es deutlich wärmer war als in anderen Wintern. 
Letztendlich favorisiere ich vor allem den Herbst, Oktober zumeist. Da kombinieren sich einfach einige Möglichkeiten. Chance auf Feeding Frenzies, Palometta-Zeit, dies Jahr bombenangelei auf Dentex.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hey Dario,
> Petri zu Deinen Fängen!
> Die Sägebarsche musste mal probieren. Es ist einer der wohlmundendsten Fische, die ich kenne. Bisschen Arbeit mit den Gräten, aber lohnt sich.
> Grüße, Baumi



Joa das hab ich auch schon gehört. Waren auch zum Essen richtig gute Größe. Aber im Vergleich zu dem was ich sonst habe schon ne Pullerei und da hatte ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock drauf. Bin da mittlerweile recht verwöhnt


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo Dario, 
du bist halt anders Fisch-sozialisiert.
Was kein Vorwurf ist...
In der Berufsfischerei bekamen wir Deckjungs nur die kleinen, angefressenen und schwer verkäuflichen Fische.
Und darunter sind Säge- und Schriftbarsche die unterschätzte Rohdiamanten 

Und Kinners, hab das versprochene PDF so weit.
Leider sprengt es die zugelassenen 1,9Mb hier im Board,
daher hier der Link zum Runterladen:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1k2vYdy-uCJAg96ULIkpZ7DqT0fEoguQh
Könnt ihr lesen oder auch nicht.
Freu mich auf eure Rückmeldungen.

Grüße und tight lines, Baumi


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Richtig cooles PDF
Konnt zwar nur kurz drüberfliegen, aber was ich schon gelesen hab, macht Bock auf mehr.

Sehr gut gemacht.
Danke.


----------



## hans albers (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

yap.. danke !

gut und ausfürlich beschrieben...


----------



## glavoc (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Frohes Neues Leute,

Sehr schöne SlidingKaruras & Inchikus Baumi!! Sehen gut aus und dem Geldbeutel schmerzt der eine oder andere Abriss nicht so sehr...  Ja häng ruhig mal die Vertikal pdf Datei an (falls du mal bissle Zeit hast, auch mich würde es freuen!

Also das war mir ja klar, wenn Dario schreibt er sei Schneider, dass da zumindest der eine oder andere gute Fisch gelandet wurde   ...dickes Petri!! 
Come on - Dentex, *Pagar!!,* Sargo und dann die Raubmeräsche  ^^ sehr schön!
Auch eine vorzeigbare Fangstrecke an Mollusken!!! Hehe! Mein Tipp: frisch auf den Holzgrill mit Knobi & eigenem Olivenöl...
Hmm zu deiner Frage (Wölfe/Raubmeräsche):
Selbst ist mir noch nie eine Meeräsche auf einen Topwater geknallt ^! Petri! Auch kommen bei mir kaum nennenswerte Anzahlen von Meeräschen vor. Eher die Gelbstriemenbrassen (Sarpa) daher schwer von hier aus zu beantworten... versuche es mal recht allgemein formuliert.
Zuerst einmal sind Fehlbisse auf Topwater etwas normales. Meist verfolgt jedoch der Fisch den Bait und es kommt (oft unmittelbar vorm Ufer) doch noch der Biss. Kenne es aber auch, dass der Fisch nicht will. dann wechsel ich den Bait (Topwater gegen Topwater), bringt hin und wieder doch noch Erfolg.
Auch die Köderführung (von recht schnell bis fast auf der Stelle) kann variiert werden.
Falls es nicht klappt und so wie bei Darios Beispiel nachts ist, gebe ich aber auch schlanken, länglichen Minnows oder Gummifischen am leichtem Jigkopf ne Chance.

Bonitos vom Ufer - bei mir wo ich bin, gibt es nur hin und wieder die Chance...das gilt aber für so ziemlich alle Spots. Im Herbst/Frühjahr aber auch hin und wieder im Winter kommen sie ufernah- selbst hab ich sie jedoch verpasst...ist daher nur möglich mit vor Ort sein und Infos bekommen wo...auch für mich ultraschwer (Urlaub,Anreise etc).
Müsste ich unbedingt einen Bonito/kroat. Palamida fangen, würde ich gezielt Fischereihäfen *der Sardienenfischer!!* auschecken, möglichts von vorgelagerten Inseln oder ähnlich exponiert gelegen...
Naturköder an freier Leine oder auch KuKös. Wichtig ist  weit raus zu kommen.

Generell verziehen sich im Winter die Uferfische ins tiefere. Wenn vom Ufer, dann an andere Spots als im Sommer, welche tiefer und dennoch Nahrung bieten....Winter ist eher die "Tinten-Spritzer-Zeit" bei uns unten.

grüßle


----------



## glavoc (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hanzz schrieb:


> Richtig cooles PDF
> ...
> Sehr gut gemacht.
> Danke.



gerade gesehen, auch von mir #r und #6 eine großes Dankeschön.


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr schreibt alle so schöne Berichte , mit tollen Fotos ,Videos , links usw ,so viel Mühe die ihr euch macht, #6 erstmal Daumen hoch dafür.
Wie es der zufall so will , die Tintenspritzer stehen für dieses Jahr auch ganz oben auf meiner Liste .2 Päckchen von Ali mit squid jigs sind schon angekommen .
Ich hoffe ihr lasst mir noch was übrig und ich bin erfolgreicher als bei meinen ersten beiden kurzen Versuchen letztes Jahr.

p.s. Baumi klasse pdf , mich würde interessieren welche Methode bei dir am besten funzt , und was du damit am häufigsten fängst .


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

.. danke für euer Lob!

@Dieter: Ich hab so gut wie immer einen Faulenzer mit Madai und Sabiki mit Garnelenstücken im Wasser. Parallel fische ich Inchiku oder noch nen Madai (auch mit Garnele oder Kalmar), mit Sliding Kabura und Slow Pitch stecke ich noch am Anfang.
In den vergangenen sieben Jahren fing ich darauf Pagrus Pagrus, Streifenbrassen, Sargos, Braune und gestreifte Zackenbarsche (bisher zu 100% released), große Lippfische, kleinere Dentexe (auch released). Hab allerdings nie wirklich kapitale Exemplare gelandet, verloren aber schon.
Und was ich IMMER mit nach Hause bringe, ist ne gute Pfanne große Sägebarsche. Und zwar vom Sabiki.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc Nein tatsächlich kann ich nicht behaupten, dass die lang verfolgt haben. Meist hat man irgendwo etwas im Wasser gesehen, einen Platscher etc. aber nie eine richtige Raubaktivität. Dann, wenn man den Köder genau darüber gezogen hat gab es die meisten Bisse. Die waren sogar recht agressiv, also auch eindeutiig zugepackt. Aber blieben eben nie hängen. Das hat mich dann doch gewundert, der Wolf hing ja auch sofort. Hatte schon überlegt, ob es evtl Meeräschen waren, die laichen wollen und dann aggressiver sind, aber eben mehr den Köder wegrammen als wirklich zubeißen. Aber es war auch zu dunkel um was sagen zu können. Stelle war auch sehr flach. Erfahren werden wir es wohl nie, aber dachte du wüsstest evtl was. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal von kleineren Wölfen aus, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht hängen blieben. Köderwechsel war in sofern nicht drin, als das ich den Rucksack weit weg liegen gelassen hatte und meine Deckung nicht aufgeben wollte. 

@baumi Ich hatte jetzt noch nicht die Zeit es zu lesen, aber bedanke mich trotzdem schonmal, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast. Werde es bei Zeiten lesen. 

@Dieter das ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk, wenn man weiß wie es geht. Allerdings ist die beste Zeit eben nicht wirklich die, wo du unten bist. Tatsächlich bin ich von Ali da weg. Ich hab jetzt so billige Teile gehabt, die meinen DTDs recht ähnlich sehen, nur gehen die da irgendwie nicht ran. Keine Ahnung. An sich sind Squidjigs nicht teuer und man verliert auch selten welche. Da kauf ich mir lieber die, die bewährt sind. Von Yozuri, Maria oder DTD. Kosten auch nur nen 10er. Ich werde dazu aber ja wie angekündigt eh nochmal was schreiben und auch ein Video zu raushauen. Zum Dentex und Pagre wirds auch noch eins geben, aber ich hatte bisher noch nicht die Zeit


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Winter ist eher die "Tinten-Spritzer-Zeit" bei uns unten.



Den Mollusken folgen die Räuber...


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

... aber nicht bei mir!^^  ... Einspruch euer Ehren!
Begründung: Bei mir ist das Gelände recht flach (Norddalmatien!). Im Winter suche ich Spots >10m Tiefe auf. Auch fische ich dann feiner und mit weit weniger Fischkontakt.
Zudem muß man öfters die Position wechseln (den Fisch suchen).
Auch das spinnen vom Ufer benötigt ungleich mehr Geduld & das Risiko zu schneidern ist ungleich höher...Daher der Wechsel auf Kalamarköder (schmecken leckerer als fast jeder Fisch und reale Chancen was nachhause zu bringen )
Hätte ich tiefere, geschützte Spots (lange tiefe Buchten/ Fjords (eventuell mit Aquakulturkäfigen in der Nähe!,) umströmte steile Landspitzen,   tiefe Häfen etc., kann der Winter aber durchaus Rekordfänge an Doraden z.Bsp. beinhalten...

PS bei mir folgen die Kalamare eher den Picarels ans Ufer und deren Fressfeinde bleiben leider draussen...im tiefem. Gibt jedoch auch sicher Spots in Kroatien wo man im Winter super fängt nur leider nicht mehr überall....das unmittelbare Ufer ist leer.
Was auffällt- weit mehr giftige Fische (Petermännchen, Drachenköpfe) als sonst am Haken (Lösezangen mitnehmen).

grüßle


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @glavoc Nein tatsächlich kann ich nicht behaupten, dass die lang verfolgt haben. Meist hat man irgendwo etwas im Wasser gesehen, einen Platscher etc. aber nie eine richtige Raubaktivität. Dann, wenn man den Köder genau darüber gezogen hat gab es die meisten Bisse. Die waren sogar recht agressiv, also auch eindeutiig zugepackt. Aber blieben eben nie hängen. Das hat mich dann doch gewundert, der Wolf hing ja auch sofort. Hatte schon überlegt, ob es evtl Meeräschen waren, die laichen wollen und dann aggressiver sind, aber eben mehr den Köder wegrammen als wirklich zubeißen. Aber es war auch zu dunkel um was sagen zu können. Stelle war auch sehr flach. Erfahren werden wir es wohl nie, aber dachte du wüsstest evtl was. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal von kleineren Wölfen aus, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht hängen blieben. Köderwechsel war in sofern nicht drin, als das ich den Rucksack weit weg liegen gelassen hatte und meine Deckung nicht aufgeben wollte.
> t



Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hast du vermutlich Recht. Du scheinst Meeräschen gestört zu haben. Zumal auf den kl. Fakie Dog sicher auch kleine Wölfe hängen geblieben wären. Dagegen die Mäuler von Meeräschen...klingt für mich absolut plausibel.
#h


----------



## Mett (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erstmal allen ein fröhliches neus Jahr !!!


@Scorp  Sensationell !! schöne Fische, Fotos die einen Neidisch machen und wie immer ein super Bericht #6#6#6

Auf den Calmar Bericht/Anleitung bin ich schon sehr gespannt, auch noch was das auf meiner ToDo steht .. allerdings vom Ufer.
Spots dafür habe ich im Kopf aber leider hat nie die Zeit gereicht oder das Wetter hat nicht mitgespielt.


Ich finde den Winter auch deutlich besser, zum einen wie Scorp schon geschrieben hat ist deutlich weniger los, was es auch mal möglich macht einen Sandstrand zu beangeln, zum anderen verzeichete ich bei mir im Winter immer die größeren Fänge.
Außerdem auch wenn es nur 5°C hat - ich bin im Winter am Meer und genieße jede Minute, wenn dann noch die Sonne raus kommt :l


----------



## Nidderauer (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo und erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten @Dario und Glavoc. 

 Ich hab zwar bereits Bonitos gefangen, als Beifang beim Trolling vor den Kapverden, aber das ist bald 30 Jahre her. Der hervorragende Geschmack eines an Bord des Trollingbootes einfach in Salzwasser gekochten frisch gefangenen Bonitos ist mir aus kulinarischer Sicht immer noch in bester Erinnerung.

 Vor gut 10 Jahren sah ich zudem mal ein paar dieser Fische ganz in Ufernähe beim Schnorcheln auf Kreta (übrigens ganz in der Nähe, wo Du warst FR33). Daher auch meine Frage, ob sie im östlichen Bereich des Mittelmeeres nicht auch häufiger anzutreffen und bzw. gezielt fangbar sind.

 Ansonsten sind meine von Erfolg gekröhnten Erfahrungen, was die Angelei im Mittelmeer anbelangt, nahe null, obwohl ich schon oft genug dort war und meist auch Angelzeug dabei hatte. Aber wirklich ernsthaft die Angelei nie betrieben habe, da setzt man sich halt an den erstbesten Platz, den man finden kann und fängt dann in der Regel genausowenig, wie die anderen, die dort sitzen |supergri.

 Ohne sich grundlegende Gedanken zu machen, was wann wo gehen könnte und lange steinige Wege bereit ist, in Kauf zu nehmen, wird das wohl nix werden. Allerdings werden die Wege, um in heimischen Süßwassergefilden zum Erfolg zu kommen, auch immer länger und steiniger, deshalb tendiere ich mittlerweile dazu, das sein zu lassen und lieber 2-3 mal im Jahr verlängerte Wochenenden im Süden zu verbringen, mit etwas intensivierten Angelbemühungen.

 In welcher Ecke bist du denn da immer unterwegs Glavoc, ich las etwas von Split? Ich war 1990 mal für 2 Wochen da unten bei Verwandten eines damaligen Freundes/Schulkollegen in Marina, damals aber mit Kumpels und ohne Angelzeug. Leider seitdem nicht wieder, obwohl das vom Wasser her doch deutlich sauberer war, als z.b. in Italien.

 Wie auch immer, wenns konkrete Pläne/Angelziele gibt, melde ich mich wieder.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> In welcher Ecke bist du denn da immer unterwegs Glavoc, ich las etwas von Split? Ich war 1990 mal für 2 Wochen da unten bei Verwandten eines damaligen Freundes/Schulkollegen in Marina, damals aber mit Kumpels und ohne Angelzeug. Leider seitdem nicht wieder, obwohl das vom Wasser her doch deutlich sauberer war, als z.b. in Italien.



Hallo Sven,
nein, nicht Split, dort war ich letztens nur kurz bei Verwandten. Hab nicht mal das Meer gesehen geschweige den gefischt. Split wäre auch schon Mitteldalmatien/Süddalmatien Ich treibe mich auf einer kleinen Insel in der Nähe von Zadar rum 

Bei Marina hättest du drumrum zahlreiche tiefere Buchten mit Aquakultur.. 
Aber zurück zu deinen Bonitos. Wie ich schon schrieb, würde ich Sardienenfischerhäfen auf Inseln aufsuchen...hier ein nicht mehr unbekannter Tip von mir: Mali Losinj...
Überhaupt die Kvarner Bucht. Liegt nah, ist oftmals steil und einst ein Tunaparadies. Bissle teasen^^:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T06XBd1G-qs (Opatija)
und
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4UU2RKZSLQ

grüßle


----------



## Nidderauer (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich danke Dir Glavoc #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Den Mollusken folgen die Räuber...



Das kann ich so auch nicht unbedingt bestätigen. Die Tintenfische sind allgemein näher an der Küste im Winter, aber deshalb sind es nicht zwingend die Räuber. Es gibt ja auch noch reichlich andere Nahrung


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hast du vermutlich Recht. Du scheinst Meeräschen gestört zu haben. Zumal auf den kl. Fakie Dog sicher auch kleine Wölfe hängen geblieben wären. Dagegen die Mäuler von Meeräschen...klingt für mich absolut plausibel.
> #h



Ich weiß es auch nicht. So richtig glauben mag ich es nicht, es war echt komisch. Die Meeräsche die ich fing hing aber wirklich im Maul und auch vorher waren das keine Schlenzer. Aber das mit dem grosen Maul stimmt. Denke der Biss am anderen Fluss war auf jeden Fall ein Wolf... schade. Aber ich mache wirklich Fortschritte  Es hat seinen Reiz, weil es so schwierig ist und gleichzeitig recht wenig Aufwand. 

@mett danke dir! Werde mich bald daransetzen. Allerdings sind die Techniken vom Ufer nochmal anders. Da sind Hafenanlagen topspots. Ein Freund von mir geht eigentlich das gesamte Winterhalbjahr immer wenn er kann morgens und/oder abends an die Hafenmole und fängt dort auch wirklich fette Exemplare  (1kg und größer) die ich vom Boot nicht fange. Das Spinnfischen auf Kalmare und Sepien habe ich auch schon erfolgreich praktiziert und das macht auch Bock. Da ist für Sepien gemischter Grund mit Sand, Seegras und Felsecken gut. Es gehen aber auch reine Sandflächen z.b.


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so auch nicht unbedingt bestätigen. Die Tintenfische sind allgemein näher an der Küste im Winter, aber deshalb sind es nicht zwingend die Räuber. Es gibt ja auch noch reichlich andere Nahrung



Ich hab bisher nur im Winter Bonitos vom Ufer gefangen - und die waren randvoll mit Mollusken (Zypern)...


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

W-Lahn - Petri und ich glaube es dir gern! Jedoch Zypern ist ungleich tiefer als bei mir zuhause. Beziehe mich auch nur auf meine Spots- anderswo in Kroatien werden auch im Winter Bonitos vom Ufer gefangen, wobei ich fast sicher bin dass das griechische Meer vermutl. vielversprechender/ergiebiger sein dürfte...

Hier mal was yt für Uferbonitos rausspuckt:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=+palamida+shore

alles recht weit im Süden/Montenegro...oder wie oben genannt die Kvarner...
grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wusste ehrlich gesagt garnicht das Bonitos sowas überhaupt fressen. Man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Baumi, also wirklich coole Ausarbeitung in deinem pdf#6


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Baumi, also wirklich coole Ausarbeitung in deinem pdf#6



Kann ich nur zustimmen, sehr anschaulich erklärt!


----------



## afbaumgartner (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Merci Doc und W-Lahn... :q


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe deine Abhandlung gerade mit großem Interesse gelesen und bin beeindruckt wieviel Mühe du dir da gegeben hast, das alles sehr anschaulich zu erklären. Das hat auch super funktioniert, vielen Dank dafür! 

Das mit dem Inchiku mache ich anders  funktioniert aber auch. Also einfach langsam einkurbeln. 

Besonders interessant finde ich das mit dem Slowjigging. Die Methode finde ich sehr interessant, aber sie ist auch nicht so ganz leicht zu verstehen. Habe tatsächlich auch schonmal ein bisschen rumprobiert und auch eine Streifenbrasse und einen Pagre schon so gefangen, letztendlich braucht es aber, wie du auch schreibst, glaube ich schon eine Kombo eigens dafür. Das schreckt mich doch ab, zumal es eine Methode ist, bei der mansicher gut jemanden gebrauchen kann, der sie beherrscht um es einem mal richtig zu zeigen und zu erklären. Bei uns kenne ich aber bis dato niemanden der das macht. Meine Freunde machen es alle mit den Gummifischen. Ist das denn nichts für dich?


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Dario!

Du hängst den Inchiku auch mit dem dünnen Ende an... sagt mir zumindest das Bild aus Deinem letzten Bericht.
Ist halt eine der vielen Möglichkeiten.
Und das möchte auch so darstellen: Dass man eben experimentieren und probieren soll.
Beim Inchiku kann es tatsächlich sein, dass er an einem bestimmten Tag an einem bestimmten Ort auf die eine oder andere Art des Anhängens besser funktioniert.
Ich würde gerne., wenn ich genug Feedback gesammelt habe, gerne solche Dinge dann auch einfügen - z.B. dass langsam Einkurbeln funktionieren kann.
Slowjig-Ruten gibt es einige auf dem Markt. Die Storm Gomoku Adajo wär halt mein Favorit, weil sie halt eben erwiesenermaßen auch für alles andere, außer Speedjiggen funktioniert.
Leider kann mir der kein Deutscher Storm Distributor besorgen.
Als Rolle tut es ne leichte Multi mit hoher Übersetzung.

"zumal es eine Methode ist, bei der man sicher gut jemanden gebrauchen kann, der sie beherrscht"
Ich verstehe, was du meinst, und es ist toll, nen Tutor zu haben.
Aber ich glaube, wenn du die Grundmethode begriffen hast - die Wechselwirkung zwischen Kurbelumdrehung und Auf- und Entladen der Rutenspitze - kannst du einfach loslegen.
Dein anglerischer Instinkt, den du zweifelsohne hast, lässt dich die Methode dann weiter entwickeln.
Keiner der Leute, die ich kenne, war je bei einem Slowjig-Seminar, obwohl solche Dinge in GR ständig angeboten werden - zu allen Angeltechniken.
Alle haben ein bisschen Youtube geguckt, Tackle gekauft, intensiv probiert... und fangen! Und zwar von Anfang an. Und das ist ja die Hauptsache.

Ich hab tatsächlich ne Box voller Gummis mit Köpfen bis >200g. Hab sie aber noch nie im Einsatz gehabt. Und hab nochmal ne Box mit leichteren Köpfen und Gummis. Ich werde es sicher mal probieren. Grade Grouper scheinen völlig drauf abzufahren...

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das ist auch so rübergekommen. Es gibt viele Varianten. Die Variante mit am dünnen Ende und dann Tintenfischstreifen auf die Haken und langsam einkurbeln funktioniert. Ein großer Fisch fehlt noch, aber habs auch erst 2-3x gemacht und jetzt im Winter waren keine Dentex da. Habe das in Kombination mit Livebaitfischen erdacht. Findet man eine Stelle, wo die Streifenbrassen sitzen und einem die Kalmare kaputt beißen, wollte ich da mit Inchiku diese gezielt beangeln. Das hat ja auch schon einmal funktioniert. Außerdem habe ich beim fahren mit Downscan Felsen gesucht und gefunden, die vmtl nicht so oft befischt werden. Dort erhoffe ich mir dann auch Drachenköpfe mit den Inchikus. Bei den tieferen Stellen dann noch Petersfische (zeus faber)


----------



## Mett (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp

Vom Hafen aus habe ich mit Einheimischen Freunden schon mal auf Kalmare geangelt, auch vom Boot mit Handleine bzw. Rute alles schon versucht und zum Teil erfolgreich.

Hafen ist aber eigentlich nicht erlaubt und als "Tourist" nicht zu empfehlen da schnell mal die Marina um die Ecke kommt und diese die Einheimischen und deren Begleiter meist toleriert.

Aber man kann ja von jeder Anleitung was für die eigene Verwendung abschauen bzw. auch mal was neues probieren.
Freue mich schon darauf !


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Dario,

zu dem Fledderstreifenbrassenproblem gibt's auch nen Ansatz von Sotos: Ψαρεμα Σκαθαρια με λουριδες καλαμαρι-
Fischen auf Streifenbrassen mit Kalmarstreifen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G97lRvrQHmk

Felsen suchen: Oftmals reicht ein einzelner Brocken Fels um auch große Fische dort zu halten. Es müssen nicht immer die Megastrukturen sein.

Mit was für ner Echolotausrüstung (Gerät und v.a. Geber) arbeitest du und bis in welche Tiefen?

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Danke Dario!
> 
> Du hängst den Inchiku auch mit dem dünnen Ende an... sagt mir zumindest das Bild aus Deinem letzten Bericht.
> Ist halt eine der vielen Möglichkeiten.
> ...



Hierzu wollte ich auch nochmal was schreiben, aber nicht vom Handy wie vorhin. 

Zum Slowjiggen bedarf es aber eigentlich wieder einer extra Rute, die dafür gemacht ist um es überhaupt ausprobieren zu können. Dann brauchst du aber für diese Rollen auch meistens noch eine Multirolle. Ich kaufe eigentlich immer sehr überlegt ein und dann Qualität. Erfreu mich dann auch an hochwertiger Verarbeitung und es hält lange. Für eine neue Methode ist das dann schwierig, ohne sie vorher ausprobiert zu haben. Außerdem bin ich mitdem Platz auf dem Boot sehr begrenzt. Ich kann mir 5 Ruten ins Dach stellen und nehme eigentlich ungerne mehr als 6 Ruten mit. Da wir zu 2. sind ist das schon immer 2x Mitsios zum Jigcasten. Die kommen immer und ausnahmslos mit! Dann meine Thunarute, und wenn wir livebaiten noch die Jigging Master. Sind schon 4. Wenn ich dann livebaits fangen will nutz ich schon die Jigruten dafür und meistens noch meine Lightspinne, die ich gern für Sargos dabei hab. Dann eben noch plus eine Tintenfischangel und zack hab ich 6 Ruten, schon immer eine im Rutenhalter stehen. Dann noch hier ne Kombi für und da ne Kombi für geht einfach nicht so gut. Außerdem sind wir momentan sehr fokussiert auf Livebait und sowas und kommen garnicht so viel zum Jiggen. Deshalb möchte ich das, wenn überhaupt, vorher mal ausprobiert haben. 

Dass ich die Streifenbrassen auch mit normalen Tintenfischfetzen fangen kann ist mir schon klar. Aber das ist garnicht mein Ziel. Kenne da auch solche Ecken wie du beschreibst, teilweise nur wenig Struktur aber die sitzen dann darauf. Und da wo viel ist sitzen sie dann natürlich auch an manchen Ecken. Mir wurde mal von jemand erfahrenem gesagt, dass Streifenbrassen, Dentex und Pagres die selben Ecken bevorzugen und bisher kann ich das auch teilweise so bestätigen. Also halte ich prinzipiell Stellen, wo Cantharas sind, schonmal immer für besonders interessant. Habs auch schon gehabt: Knabber knabber knabber und dann voll ein fetter Dentex draufgeknallt. Die Cantharas haben bestimmt unten gelacht....
Die sind für mich eher Beifang. Manchmal erwischt man eine und das sind dann teilweise richtig schöne Tierchen so um nen Kilo. Die sind auch sehr lecker. 

Ich hab ein Lowrance Elite 5 HDI, leider auch noch kein Chirp. Investition ist geplant, dann in ein deutlich besseres und sollte eigentlich dieses JAhr passieren, aber das Geld ist komplett in ne ziemlich teure Reperatur für ein neues Gelcoat geflossen. Von daher jetzt erstmal auf Eis. Da hab ich mich schonmal von Thomas Schlageter beraten lassen und würde das auch dann nochmal machen lassen. Der hat da wirklich beeindruckend viel Ahnung von! 

@Mett das mag sein , dass das bei dir so ist. Ich beziehe mich auf die Brandungsschutzmolen unserer 3 Häfen, die keine Liegeplätze haben und wo man getrost Angeln kann. In der Marina an sich wirst du auch verscheucht, aber da liegen ja auch Boot und ich kann verstehen, dass man nicht will, dass da jemand Tintenspritzer neben rauszieht  Tintenfischangeln ist ja für die meisten Touris garnicht interessant, weil sie zur falschen Zeit vor Ort sind. Ich werde mich aber daransetzen, damit es solche Infos auch gibt. Hab nicht so tolle Bildchen wie Baumi, meine sind Selbstgemalt von Hand und ich war in Kunst nie gut


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das erste Video vom Dentex ist online. Den Tintenfischtext hab ich auch schon fertig geschrieben, ist viel geworden. Da muss ich allerdings noch das Video machen, was ein wenig mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. 

Hier schonmal ein Dentex und ein Pagrus: 
Dentex und Pagre auf Livebait: Angel für die Küche!


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönes Video mal wieder, Dario.
Ich muss auch endlich mal firmer mit meiner Gopro werden.
Auf die Tintenfischsache bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Video ist mal wieder top 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ehrlich gesagt : *ich bin neidisch*|bigeyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute, hier schonmal vorab ein PDF mit meinen Techniken zum Fischen auf Tintenfische. Klappt eigentlich ziemlich gut, wie ihr seht. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jKTLk65k6ltBBG8-VelZINwhiZoF5o7U/view?usp=sharing
Video ist auch online. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnB03sAifcE&t=10s

Bitte lasst mich wissen, ob das mit der PDF funktioniert. Bin da nicht so konfirm mit. Also mit google drive.


----------



## afbaumgartner (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Dario, danke für das Tutorial! Toll bebildert und beschrieben!
Das mit der Unempfindlichkeit der Kopffüßer gegen Farbe und Beschaffenheit von monofiler Angelschnur kann ich so bestätigen.
Wenn ich im Winter unten bin gehen wir auch auf Kalmare, allerdings traditionell mit Handleine.
Ich zieh in der Regel 4 Schlaufen mit Dropperloop. Den Loop kann man auch Twisten (Verdrehen), dann steht er besser von der Hauptschnur weg.
Alle 40-50 cm ne Schlaufe und da werden die Jigs eingehängt, die im übrigen ziemlich dieselben wie deine Jigs beim driften sind.







Das funktioniert ziemlich gut.











Draußen geschleppt auf Tintenfische hab ich noch nie, wohl aber auf Kies und Geröllbänke extrem dicht am Ufer mitm Tretboot und sehr langsam im Februar/März.
Dabei nutzte ich einen konventionellen Wobbler, einen Suspender, den ich immer so trollte, dass er immer wieder am Boden schürft.
Ich fing darauf in der Dämmerung völlig regelmäßig altherrenpantoffelgroße Sepien - neben anderem Zeugs.






Pasta mit Sepia ist ja sowas von schmackhaft!

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

JA diese Angelei ist auch ein Top Beispiel wo die Handleine bestens nutzbar ist. Die Bisserkennung ist natürlich wenn man sie in der Hand hat noch viel besser, aber man muss die dann schon wirklich in der Hand haben. Ich mag immer paar Ruten um möglichst viele Farben draußen zu haben. Die Methode habe ich so im übrigen auch von den Spaniern gelernt. 

Beim Schleppen habe ich noch nie eine Sepia gefangen. Allerdings kann mein Boot auch nicht langsamer und ich fische natürlich nicht auf flachen Geröllbänken mit dem Boot  Die alten mit ihren Tuckerbooten fahren aber auch sehr dicht an den Felsen her. Dann eben ohne Blei. 

Petermännchen hab ich auf nen Kalmarwobbler auch schon gefangen. Ja sogar auf so einen Driftköder schon ein 1m Conger, der sich Gott sei Dank am Boot wieder in die Tiefe verabschiedete. War ein Kampf am Limit mit dem leichten Zeug :m


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klasse Infos und Video #6 
Dann kann bei meinen nächsten Versuchen ja nichts mehr schiefgehen...
Wenn man so über Grund driftet , ist da die Hängergefahr nicht extrem??
Mal abgesehen von den Netzen , wenn das Blei immer wieder Grundkontakt hat , Dario , verliert man da nicht öfters mal sein Zeugs? auch Sandboden ist ja nicht immer sauber.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Klasse Infos und Video #6
> Dann kann bei meinen nächsten Versuchen ja nichts mehr schiefgehen...
> Wenn man so über Grund driftet , ist da die Hängergefahr nicht extrem??
> Mal abgesehen von den Netzen , wenn das Blei immer wieder Grundkontakt hat , Dario , verliert man da nicht öfters mal sein Zeugs? auch Sandboden ist ja nicht immer sauber.



Die Hängergefahr ist nicht extrem. Das ist Sand, mit vor deinem Camping nicht richtig seegras, sondern dieser andere Tang der da immer angeschwemmt wird. Das kannst du aber rausreißen, bleibste eher nicht hängen. Kann dir schonmal sagen, dass ich den gesamten Urlaub nicht einen einzigen Köder verloren habe dabei. Ja man hat manchmal Hänger, aber das ist recht selten. Wenn du das mit den Schnurstärken so machst wie im PDF beschrieben, dann verlierst du am ehesten den unteren Köder. Das ist zu verkraften. Bei der Angelei geht die Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung eigentlich sehr gut auf. Du musst eben nur auf Netze achten, weil da hängst du dann direkt mit allen Ruten drin. Deshalb heißt es bei Hänger bei uns immer zuerst die anderen Ruten: Bügel auf und reinholen. Dann hänger lösen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@dario

toll gemacht die Ausarbeitung, mir haben die Skizzen besonders gefallen, mit Sonnenauf- und Untergang.#6 Hatte so etwas von einer gewissen Leichtigkeit, echt charming, besser als in manchen Büchern.
Der Rest natürlich voll auf den Punkt gebracht, denke ich zumindestens, fische ja nicht auf die Tiere.

#6#6#6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bekommen wir so etwas vielleicht auch von unserem Woba Spezi, könnte uns bestimmt helfen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> @dario
> 
> toll gemacht die Ausarbeitung, mir haben die Skizzen besonders gefallen, mit Sonnenauf- und Untergang.#6 Hatte so etwas von einer gewissen Leichtigkeit, echt charming, besser als in manchen Büchern.
> Der Rest natürlich voll auf den Punkt gebracht, denke ich zumindestens, fische ja nicht auf die Tiere.
> ...



Dachte, so isses einfacher und origineller. Freut mich, dass es gefällt! Musst du mal machen, ist recht spaßig, weil verhältnismäßig viel geht.


----------



## 1joma1 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,
Schöner Bericht über das Angeln auf Kalmar etc.
Ich dachte immer die Kalmare findet man am Besten über Seegrasfelder. Laut deinem Bericht ist es aber anscheinend nicht so? Könntest du deine Erfahrungen etwas genauer erklären über welchen Grund du angelst?
Weiters würde mich deine Erfahrung interessieren, über welcher
Wassertiefe du über das Jahr gesehen die Kalmare findest.
Vielen Dank
Gruß
Josef


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr gutes Tutorial, man merkt wie viel Mühe in der PDF steckt! Ich war erstaunt wie "schnell" ihr auf die Mollusken schleppt, dachte immer die stehen nur auf eine extrem langsame Köderführung, jedenfalls sehr aufschlussreich deine Ausführungen, vielen Dank!


----------



## glavoc (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mann, was für Mühe und wie umfangreich die PDFs geworden sind. Super erklärt!
*Hallo Moderation, hallo Jose,  könnt ihr die beiden Dateien oben "anpinnen"??
*Denke, so gehen die Mühen nicht in Darios thread unter und jedeR findet sie viel leichter wieder..
Baumi und Dario tausend Dank!
Toll, was ihr da verfasst habt.


----------



## hans albers (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

yap ....

danke fürs pdf....


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Anpinnen find ich gut.
@Dario: Du kommst in Jürgen Oders Buch vor, hab es mir jetzt mal bestellt.
Einfach mal um zu sehen, ob es sich lohnen würde, ein E-Book bzw. Print on Demand zu machen. Wenn der Oeder bereits alles abdeckt, wär es blöd...
Idee: Wir machen nen Thinktank und tragen zusammen - so über ein zwei Jahre.
Ich kann gut illustrieren sowohl händisch, als auch mit Grafiksoftware.
Ich kann auch sehr gut fotografieren (hab ein angemeldetes Gewerbe), hab allerdings auf dem Boot oder überhaupt beim Angeln nie ne Spiegelreflex dabei. Nur die Gopro, die ich aber außer zum Schnorcheln noch nie benutzt hab. Und das Handy, das ich eher ungern zum fotografieren nutze, das liegt meist im Wetbag.
Muss ich unbedingt ändern...
Beitragen könnte ich zu einigen Themen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



1joma1 schrieb:


> Hallo Dario,
> Schöner Bericht über das Angeln auf Kalmar etc.
> Ich dachte immer die Kalmare findet man am Besten über Seegrasfelder. Laut deinem Bericht ist es aber anscheinend nicht so? Könntest du deine Erfahrungen etwas genauer erklären über welchen Grund du angelst?
> Weiters würde mich deine Erfahrung interessieren, über welcher
> ...



Also das mag ja durchaus sein, dass das anderswo auch so ist. Bei mir in der Bucht ist quasi überall Sand. Teilweise ist an meinen Stellen so ein bisschen Bewuchs mit nicht Posidonia sondern so anderem Seegras. Trollen tu ich aber auch über Seegras. Aber mit meiner anderen Methode kannst du da nicht angeln, dann müsstest du die Montagen ändern. Letztendlich gibt es bei uns über beschriebenem Grund mehr als reichlich Tintenfisch zu fangen und das ist ausschlaggebend. Probieren geht aber immer über studieren. 

Über das Jahr gesehen, wenn es kalt ist. Dezember, Januar, Februar, dann fische ich meist seichter als im April, Mai etc. Aber da gibt es keine Formel für um das vorherzusagen. Ich fische meistens zwischen 10 und 25m Wassertiefe. Wenn es irgendwo nicht klappt, probier ich es woanders. Solange bis es irgendwo klappt. Da bleibe ich dann, wenn es gut funktioniert. Kalmare lassen sich natürlich auch deutlich tiefer fangen. Auf 40-50-60m. Aber das mache ich nicht, da müsste ich auch schon weit fahren erstmal um an solche Stellen zu kommen. Aber bei z.B. Antonello Salvi siehst du sowas. 

Soweit klar? 

@glavoc Ich habe das geschrieben, als Beitrag für das Onlinemagazin hier vom AB Anglerpraxis und gestern eingereicht. Aus dem selben Grund, dass ich dachte, dann findet man es auch leichter beim googlen usw. Das ist ja sonst sehr abschreckend mit diesem Thread. Da müsste man ja ewig suchen. Das sollte da wohl demnächst mal auftauchen. Aber wenn das gewollt ist, dann können wir es auch anpinnen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Das Anpinnen find ich gut.
> @Dario: Du kommst in Jürgen Oders Buch vor, hab es mir jetzt mal bestellt.
> Einfach mal um zu sehen, ob es sich lohnen würde, ein E-Book bzw. Print on Demand zu machen. Wenn der Oeder bereits alles abdeckt, wär es blöd...
> Idee: Wir machen nen Thinktank und tragen zusammen - so über ein zwei Jahre.
> ...



Ich finde das Buch von Jürgen sehr gelungen. Man merkt aber, dass er eben ausm Big Game kommt. Das ist sehr ausführlich beschrieben dort, während andere Methoden nicht so abgedeckt sind. Er hat aber auch eine Abhandlung zum Slow Jigging z.B. 

Mein Anteil dazu sind aber nur 2 Bilder. Habe den Kontakt erst hergestellt bekommen, als es schon fast fertig war.


----------



## Mett (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Scorp für deine Mühe ! Tolle Anleitung #6

Bei dem Video dazu ist leider der Ton teilweise sehr leise, gerade bei den Erklärungen.
Trotzdem natürlich hilfreich und gut gemacht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Danke Scorp für deine Mühe ! Tolle Anleitung #6
> 
> Bei dem Video dazu ist leider der Ton teilweise sehr leise, gerade bei den Erklärungen.
> Trotzdem natürlich hilfreich und gut gemacht.



Da gibts nen ganz einfachen Trick, du musst einfach lauter machen... das ist mit Gopro nicht immer ganz einfach. Aber man kann das schon alles gut verstehen, wenn man es laut genug macht. Video ist eben allgemein leiser, als andere. Ist eben so, kann ich jetzt grad auch nicht ändern, tut mir leid. |supergri Ich mach das ja auch nicht professionell...


----------



## Nidderauer (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo MM-Freunde,
nach eigentlich recht zeitintensiver Suche und fast schon unzähligen Youtube-videos bin ich irgendwie immer noch nicht soviel weiter.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nach Kroatien, aber irgendwie tue ich mich schwer, einen Wohnmobilstellplatz am Wasser zu finden, der dazu einen angemessenen Preis hat, ich bringe ja mein Wohndomizil quasi mit. In Italien finde ich da einige Plätze zwischen 10-20 Euro und zwar tutto kompletti. Die schönen und teuren, aber gut gelegenen Campingplätze auf kroatischen Inseln öffnen zudem erst im Mai.

Also wird's wohl nach Italien gehen und zwar weitestgehend bzw. komplett vom Ufer, was mich trotzdem nicht dran hindern wird, ein Klappboot einzupacken. Selbst 100 m vom Ufer entfernt ist das schon eine komplett andere Welt. Für den Notfall, sollte vom Ufer aus nix zu holen sein und das Wetter passen.

Auf Thunfisch solls eigentlich nicht gehen, dafür müsste die Reise wohl auch nach Sizilien gehen, außerdem bin ich mir bezüglich der Thune mittlerweile sehr unsicher, welche Art in welchem Land überhaupt gefangen/mitgenommen werden darf bzw. für was es besondere Lizenzen bedarf etc.

Dadurch fällt dann beim voraussichtlichen Angelziel, deutlich nördlicher als Sizilien, ggfls. Ligurien der Thun als potentieller Zielfisch quasi weg. Glücklicherweise, denn der Spagat zwischen 50 Kg Thun und 3 Kg Bonito kann mit einem Minimum an Angelkram wohl kaum bewältigt werden.

Daher bin ich für die leichtere Speedjigging-Methode vom Ufer aus jetzt bei einer Rute, ca. 60-70 Gramm WG bei einer Länge von 2,70 (beim Junior 2,40) angekommen. Rollengröße sollte eine 4000-er sein mit mind. 200 m geflochtener Schnur mit ca. 10 kg Tragkraft (und entsprechendem Hardmono-Vorfachmaterial).

Köder sollen wohl weitestgehend Speedpilker im Bereich um 50 Gramm werden. Kann ich das so machen oder was spricht dafür/dagegen, was verwendet ihr für Tackle für die leichtere Uferangelei?

Danke und Gruß
Sven


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Sven,

Ligurien also?
War da immer nur auf Durchreise, hab mir aber das Gebiet schon mal gescoutet als Wochenendziel, weil nur 6 Std. von mir entfernt.
Ist wohl ein interessantes Gebiet. Viele Bereiche, wo du auf Wurfweite in Tiefen von 15m+ kommst.
Die Frage ist, in wie weit die Plätze zugänglich sind.
Gutes Schuhwerk etc. und ne Angelbegleitung sind da Pflicht.
Du hast viel Steilufer und Felsenküste, da wären 3m bei der Spinnrute fast besser.
Wegen Ködern googel mal nach "Casting Jigs". Illex hat da einige zu nem guten Kurs. Wirst aber auch hier fündig: http://the-tackle-shop.com/97-jigs 

Alternativ im Frühjahr können auch Stickbaits etc. in flacheren Gebieten und  dort insbesondere um Strukturen herum auf Wolfsbarsch funktionieren.

Wo genau soll's denn hingehen?

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Nidderauer (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Baumi,

Danke für deinen Post. Ja, bezüglich der Rute bin ich auch noch am überlegen, ob die 3 m-Version nicht doch besser wäre? Da hätte ich aber nur was da in der 100 Gr. WG-Klasse (zu klobig) oder in der Mefo-Version mit 30 Gr. (zu leicht).

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal im Bereich La Spezia/Massa, da schaut die Küste nicht so uninteressant aus, aber eigentlich wollten wir etwas weiter westlich starten, um Savona herum und uns dann Richtung Osten, also Genua bzw. La Spezia "vorarbeiten", wo es jeweils interessant erscheint.

Die Frage ist halt auch, welche Womo-Stellplätze dort in der Region geöffnet haben und ob das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt. 

In gut 3 Wochen beginnen hier in Sachsen die Winterferien, dann sind 2 Wochen Zeit für so ein kleines Abenteuer außerhalb der Touri-Schwemme.

Es scheint dort an der felsigen Küste sehr viele verschiedene Arten zu geben, selbst Dentex kann man da wohl fangen, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq8m_EZs7UQ

Videos mit Bonitos hab ich aber auch gefunden.

Schaun mer einfach mal. Wenn es da oben zu kalt sein sollte, bestünde noch die Möglichkeit Richtung Livorno weiterzufahren.

Werde berichten 

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Mett (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Scorp

Das sollte ja kein Angriff sein, nur eine Anmerkung, 
Ja wenns lauter geht dann wäre das ok, mein PC hier hat aber sehr kleine Boxen und da hört man bei den Beschreibungen auf voller Lautstärke fast nichts mehr.
Für mich kein Problem habs mir eben am anderen PC angesehn aber es soll ja Leute geben die nur einen besitzen. 

Aber nochmals, Top Video und sehr Interessante Anleitung !!


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> @Scorp
> 
> Das sollte ja kein Angriff sein, nur eine Anmerkung,
> Ja wenns lauter geht dann wäre das ok, mein PC hier hat aber sehr kleine Boxen und da hört man bei den Beschreibungen auf voller Lautstärke fast nichts mehr.
> ...



Nein nein ist schon ok. War nur etwas verwundert, weil es bei mir überhaupt kein Problem ist. Muss es nur etwas lauter stellen. Muss mal gucken, hatte zum Ende hin ein anderes Case für die Kamera genommen, die Gopro hat ihre Stärken eben beim Bild und nicht beim Sound


----------



## Nidderauer (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

 also wenn man das so liest, dann haben sich auch die Bestände des Blauflossenthuns (Roter Thun) im Mittelmeer erholt, sodass die Fangquoten für die kommerzielle Fischerei erhöht werden konnten.

https://ec.europa.eu/dgs/maritimeaf...cover-fishermen-catch-increased-opportunities

 Jetzt gibt es aber für die Angelfischerei trotzdem Beschränkungen, wohl auch in den verschiedenen Anliegerstaaten in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß, da blicke ich leider nicht mehr durch.

 In Kroatien und Spanien ist der Fang von Thunfischen wohl nur mit gesonderter Lizenz möglich. 

 Gilt das nur für Blauflossen-Thune oder auch z.B. für weiße Thunfische (Langflossenthun)? Gelbflossenthune soll es ja im MM nicht geben.

 Und was ist in Italien, da dürfte ich einen Thun mitnehmen, egal ob Blauflossenthun oder Langflossenthun? 

 Und gibt's da noch andere Thun-Arten, die einer besonderen Beachtung bedürfen?

 Danke!

 Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt im Februar darfst du überhaupt weder auf BFT angeln, geschweige denn einen mitnehmen. Der hat Schonzeit. 

Was du dort gepostet hast, ist nicht ein Anzeichen für die Erholung der Bestände, es ist eine Katastrophe. Reinster Lobbyismus bedroht hier massiv die mühsam vorangetriebene Bestandserholung, die es auch tatsächlich gibt, durch eine drastische Erhöhung der Profiquote. WIR als Angler sehen davon rein garnix, denn wir haben keine Lobby. Wir werden weiterhin, nichtmal für viel Geld, einen Fisch entnehmen dürfen. Nein, wir werden selbst fürs C&R kriminalisiert und mit abstrusen Strafen belegt. All das während nebenan der illegale Raubbau unter Subvention der EU fortgeführt wird. Das ist, das muss man so sagen, ein Tritt in den Arsch für uns Angler. 

Schlag dir die Thune mal aus dem Kopf. Mal davon ab, dass du es eh nicht darfst, brauchst du dafür ziemlich gutes Tackle. 

Aber ja es gibt da noch einen, den Little Thunny.


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Dario, 

 das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass es bezüglich der Fischerei und Quoten im MM auch nicht anders ausschaut, als z.B. in der Ostsee.

 Und eben weil BFT so stark reglementiert ist, eben auch meine Fragen dazu. Ist das so ausgeschlossen, dass z.B. junge BFT bei den Bonitos mitjagen und man da welche an den Haken bekommt?

 Große BFT und Wohnmobil passen ohnehin nicht zusammen, einen Kühlanhänger hab ich nicht und so ein großer Thun ist doch eher dafür geeignet, einen ganzen Campingplatz satt zu bekommen. Ich hab mir das auch abgewöhnt, groß auf Vorrat zu fangen, wenn ich ein paar Fische fang, die vor Ort die ein oder andere Mahlzeit abgeben, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung.

 Gestern haben wir auf Intervention meiner Frau entschieden, dass das Boot zuhause bleibt und lieber 2 Fahrräder eingepackt werden, um etwas abgelegene Uferstellen zu erreichen. Der Trip soll ja ohnehin erstmal zu ersten Sondierungen dienen, mal schauen, ob wir überhaupt was zustande bekommen.  

 So ist die derzeitige Lage, hoffentlich geht's bald los 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein das ist keinesfalls ausgeschlossen. Du kannst einen Bluefin zwischen Bonitos erwischen. Aber das ist auch sogesehen nicht weiter schlimm, wenn es Bonitos sind und du da gezielt drauf angelst. Wenn dann ein Thunfisch zufällig beißt und du ihn tatsächlich rausholst, dann musst du den nur releasen. Das ist so die Standardregel für Zufallsfänge. Kann dir z.B. auch beim Livebaiten passieren. Du brauchst nur keinem Verkaufen dass du mit fetter Thunaspinne in einer Thunafrenzy auf Bonitos fischst. |bla:
Tatsächlich haben wir mal bei einer Bonitofrenzy, wo du nur Bonitos gesehen hast, jeder einen Jig geworfen und uns ist beiden ein Thun draufgeknallt. Aber nix kleines :m Das ist tatsächlich das einzige mal in meinem Anglerleben wo ich gespult wurde. Und das binnen Sekunden!!!


----------



## afbaumgartner (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sven, 
der BFT scheint es Dir angetan zu haben.
Ein toller Fisch, aber leider wirklich selten geworden.
Es ist schon so, dass sich die Bestände partiell erholt haben.
Aber Erholung ist in dem Zusammenhang relativ.
Das ist, wenn man einem taubstumm-blinden und halbseitig gelähmten und erkälteten Menschen Erholung attestiert, weil der Schnupfen weniger wurde.
Große BFT haben einen immensen Marktwert, man kann ihre Körper zeitweise mit reinem Silber aufwiegen lassen.
Klar, dass da extreme Lobbyarbeit betrieben wird, um Claims abzustecken.
Du kannst Chartertouren im MM buchen, um auf Thun zu fischen. Tackle wird gestellt.
Und es ist zweifelsohne ein Erlebnis, über Stunden nen Bluefin zu drillen.
Aber für mich ist das ein bisschen wie Großwildjagd zum Trophäensammeln, selbst, wenn die BFT sämtlich released werden. Irgendwie unnötig....
Die reale Situation im Ionischen Meer an der Grenze zur Adria ist folgende:
Wo wir vor knapp 30 Jahren an 6-8nm Langleine noch bis zu 40 teils kapitale BFT und Schwertfische (+eine Menge Stechrochen, Brachsenmakrelen etc) fingen, fangen unsere Nachfolger mittlerweile noch vielleicht 1-2 Tiere der 10-20kg-Klasse. Große Tiere sind eher selten.
Nun betrifft das nur eine Region, aber die pelagischen großen Räuber sind Nomaden, d.h. andernorts werden die Bestände auch auf dem Hund sein. Auch wenn z.B. in Kroatien regelmäßig BFT gefangen werden, heißt das nicht dass es da viele gäbe.
Es heißt nur, dass man die Passagen gefunden hat, wo die Tiere seit Generationen ziehen, und die entsprechenden Methoden entwickelt hat.
Na ja, jedenfalls, wenn du vom Ufer aus unterwegs bist, versuchs doch mal mit UL-Tackle auf Meerbrassen etc.
Das ist auch ein toller Sport...

Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Baumi,

ich hab schon Thunfische (ich kann Dir aber nicht mal sagen, von welcher Art die waren, die hatten gelbe Finnen hinter der letzten Rückenflosse und waren mit ca. 20-30 Kg Gewicht auch nicht sonderlich schwer) und Wahoos, zusammen mit meinem Vater, vor vielen Jahren auf den Kapverden gefangen. Wir sind da auch mal mit großen Big-Game Booten rausgefahren, auf dem dann 4 Parteien jeweils ne Rute hinterhergezogen haben, das ist irgendwie nicht meins.

Mein Vater ist bis zu seinem Tod vor 11 Jahren da jährlich hingeflogen und hat auch Marline, Sailfisch und Goldmakrelen gefangen, aber er ist auch hauptsächlich mit Einheimischen aufm Holzkahn zum Riff gefahren.

Auch da hat sich viel zum Negativen verändert, seitdem die EU dort Fischereirechte erworben hat. 1988, als ich da war, war das noch ein echtes, nahezu unbekanntes Paradies. Es ist leider überall dasselbe Dilemma.

Ich zock lieber ein paar Barsche, als ausschließlich den Kapitalen nachzustellen. Ich war auch noch nicht am Po oder am Ebro, um kapitale Waller zu fangen, hatte aber gleichwohl am Main schon zweimal das Vergnügen, der Schnur auf der Spule beim stetigen, unaufhaltsamen Schwund zuzuschauen, ohne was tun zu können. Das fetzt trotzdem @Dario #6

Mit dem Mittelmeer und den Möglichkeiten, dort gezielt bestimmte Fische zu fangen, hab ich mich aber nie wirklich auseinandergesetzt. Und ich würde mich über einen selbst erarbeiteten 3-Kg Bonito vom Ufer aus mehr freuen, als über einen 300 Kg BFT vom Trollingboot. 

Aber auch so Fische, wie z.B. Wolfsbarsch stehen noch auf meiner ToDo-Liste, es gibt also mehr als genug Potential für ne freudige Überraschung.

Mir geht's beim BFT aber einfach auch darum, dass ich kein Bock hab, ne Strafe zu zahlen wegen Mißachtung irgendwelcher Regeln, die ich selbst nichtmal kenne. Ich bin auch kein Feind solcher Regeln, denn überall, wo es garkeine Regeln gibt, gibt's garnix mehr, das ist leider auch trauriger Fakt.

Grüße Sven


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Jetzt im Februar darfst du überhaupt weder auf BFT angeln, geschweige denn einen mitnehmen. Der hat Schonzeit.
> 
> Was du dort gepostet hast, ist nicht ein Anzeichen für die Erholung der  Bestände, es ist eine Katastrophe. Reinster Lobbyismus bedroht hier  massiv die mühsam vorangetriebene Bestandserholung, die es auch  tatsächlich gibt, durch eine drastische Erhöhung der Profiquote. WIR als  Angler sehen davon rein garnix, denn wir haben keine Lobby. Wir werden  weiterhin, nichtmal für viel Geld, einen Fisch entnehmen dürfen. Nein,  wir werden selbst fürs C&R kriminalisiert und mit abstrusen Strafen  belegt. All das während nebenan der illegale Raubbau unter Subvention  der EU fortgeführt wird. Das ist, das muss man so sagen, ein Tritt in  den Arsch für uns Angler.
> Schlag dir die Thune mal aus dem Kopf. Mal davon ab, dass du es eh nicht darfst, brauchst du dafür ziemlich gutes Tackle.


Das kann ich so unterschreiben ...
Ich möchte aber hinzufügen , dass das Tuna -spinning die geilste Fischerei ist die ich kenne .man könnte fast sagen leider.... Also nur spinning , trollen +chummen finde ich nicht sooo doll , auch wenn man dabei größere Exemplare fangen kann.
Mit Charterbooten ist das alles auch weiterhin möglich , nur für uns Selbstfahrer wirds immer Schwieriger . |gr:
Bonitos an leichterem Zeug sind aber auch klasse , und nicht so anstrengend |uhoh: .
Ohne Guide und vom unbekannten Ufer aus könnte das aber etwas schwierig werden ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Baumi, was ist eine Brachsenmakrele? 

Also ganz so schlimm ist es glaube ich auch nicht. Es gibt, zumindest bei mir im Revier, wirklich mittlerweile zur richtigen Zeit viele viele Thunfische. Die werden auch jedes Jahr größer. Aber jetzt wo der Bestand sich ja immer schneller erholen würde, da muss man natürlich mit einem Schnellschuss fürs schnelle Geld alles gefährden. Aber das ganze ist glaube ich schon ein krasser korrupter Sumpf. 

Ein Thunfisch ist für mein Empfinden viel viel leichter zu fangen als ein Wolfsbarsch. Und es hat auch, beim Spinnen vor allem, zweifellos seinen Reiz. Garnicht unbedingt der Fight, denn der verlangt dir mitunter alles ab, aber so ein ordentlicher Topwater Strike ist einfach hammer. Suchtpotential 100%! Bonitos sind auch ziemlich cool, da gebe ich Dieter recht. Tolle Kämpfer. Der Wolf eher nicht so, der hat seine Stärken eher kulinarisch. Bonitos ist bei uns irgendwie die letzten beiden Sommer ziemlich kacke gewesen. Sonst gab es schonmal feeding frenzies von Bonitos und du konntest sie dann gut fangen. Das ist ziemlich rar geworden. Chummen tun auf Bonitos mittlerweile bei uns unglaublich viele Boote. Da kommen viel mehr Boote auf die selbe Anzahl Bonitos. Es mag sogar da eine Korrelation zu den Thunfischen geben. Die machen den Bonitos ja nicht nur Nahrung streitig, die fressen die auch gerne auf. 

Fakt ist aber: wenn du nicht drauf angelst (also auf Thun) hast du auch nix zu befürchten. Accidental catch ist eben mit release. Gefährlich ist ja nur wenn du einen toten dabei hast. 

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass du überhaupt irgendwas erwischst. Mittelmeer ist hartes Pflaster, das ist einfach so. Man muss auch Glück haben mit der Zeit. Es gibt einfach auch so richtig krasse Nullaktivität in manchen Wochen. Aber wenn es einfach wäre, dann wärs ja langweilig. 

PS: Fand das garnicht so tolle, als ich keine Schnur mehr hatte um Bonitos zu beangeln. Hab glücklicherweise eine Kombo von meinem Freund übernehmen können. Trotzdem den Tag keinen Bonito gefangen. Aber einen Thun


----------



## afbaumgartner (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ahoi Dario, Brachsenmakrele gehört zu den Bramidae (ist ne eigene Familie in der Ordnung der Perciformes), wir nannten die Kastana, in Latein Brama Brama. Schmeckt sehr gut, kannst sie nur nicht Schuppen, sondern musst sie komplett auf der Haut garen.
Mondfische hatten wir auch regelmäßig und Begegnungen mit Careta Schildkröten. Einmal ne Walsichtung.. allerdings auf größere Entfernung.
Und Blauhaie... immer wieder.
Waren schon interessante Jahre.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh der sieht ja crazy aus. Wie ein Tiefseefisch. Habe ich glaube ich schonmal gesehen im Laden. Es gibt auch noch den sogenannten Negret bei uns. Centrolophus niger. Der sieht dem auch ein wenig ähnlich. Den schleppen die Fischer häufiger mal an. 

Gibt schon manche Kreatur da draußen. 

Mit reichlich Delfinen, springenden Schwertfischen, einer Walsichtung auf Entfernung von 3 Tieren und auch Blauhaien und reichlich Mondfischen kann ich auch schon berichten. Nur einer Schildkröte bin ich, zumindest keiner lebenden, bisher noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

jo, Schildkröten nehmen im Bestand wieder zu, nachdem sie fast weg waren.
Die Schutzbemühungen fruchten da zumindest landseitig einigermaßen (Gelegeschutz).
Sie gehen dummerweise auch an Treibleinen und in Treibnetze.
Ich finde sie faszinierend.
Sie driften da im offenen Meer in aller Gemütlichkeit, den Bauch seepocken-
 und algenbewachsen und bieten meist dem Schwarm kleiner Fischchen ne Mikroheimat.
Sie sind das fleischgewordene Gegenteil unserer menschlichen Hektik.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es gibt die auch bei uns. Da gibts auch geschützte Strandabschnitte wo du nicht hin darfst. Denke, dass das auch für die ist. Aber auch zum Brutschutz von Vögeln. 

Sind nicht Treibnetze wenigstens schon verboten?

Das ist sowieso absolut verblüffend, wie so ein bisschen Treibgut oder z.B. auch ein Mondfisch der einzige Schutz ist, der dort draußen gefunden wird auf der Hochsee. Ein treibender Baum, eine Fischkiste oder Luftmatratze. All sowas ist da draußen ein Hotspot biologischer Aktivität. Das einzige Plätzchen wo sich ein Seevogel mal trocken hinsetzen kann, der einzige Schutz den ein kleiner Fisch findet und dementsprechend ein Ort wo ein Räuber sucht. Fand das ziemlich verblüffend. Wir haben mal auf der Hochsee einen treibenden Blumentopf gefunden. Der perfekte Schutz für ein paar kleine Fische die dem kreiselnden Blauhai entrinnen wollen. Der versuchte mit dem Maul in den Pott zu kommen. Habe auch ein Foto davon, aber ist auf Entfernung. Das sieht man nicht wenn ich das hier hochlade, da ist die Qualität des ABs zu schlecht. Jedenfalls ein einprägsames Erlebnis. 

Ein Stück die Küste runter hat ein Angler, dem ich bei Instagram folge, doch tatsächlich jetzt einen 7m Riesenhai gefilmt. Wusste garnicht dass sowas bei uns rumschwimmt. Muss einem auch einen ganz schönen Schrecken einjagen, wenn man ihn das erste mal sieht!


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja, das stimmt, Treibnetze sind in den meisten Staaten verboten.
Außerhalb der 200nm-Zone schaut aber keiner danach.
Zudem ist der Anteil der illegalen Fischerei weltweit sehr hoch.
In manchen Zielfischereien liegt der Anteil  der illegalen Anlandungen bei bis zu 30%.
Zu meiner Zeit in der Berufsfischerei (Erste Hälfte 90er-Jahre) wurde bei Zakynthos ein Italiener mit 200 km Treibnetz und viel illegalem Fang an Bord aufgetan.
Nachdem im Mittelmeer (und in anderen Meeren) nun deutlich mehr kontrolliert wird, hat sich das Problem in die internationalen Gewässer und in Gebiete mit korrupten Kontrollorganen verlagert.
Das betrifft ja nicht nur die Treibnetze.
Teilweise wurden Riffe gesprengt, um Gebiete abtrawlern zu können (Senegal, auch 90er-Jahre).
Man könnte Riesenlisten mit Fischereiverbrechen erstellen... aber lassen wir das.

Zu den Kleinfischaggregationen bei Treibgut:
Die Sizilianer machten sich das früh zu nutze, in dem sie "Cannezzi" bauten.
Das sind offshore verankerte Reetmatten oder Palmwedelbündel, die regelmäßig mit dem Kleinzeugs auch Großfisch anziehen, z.B. Amberjack und Dolphinfish.
Der moderne Name dafür ist "fish aggregating device", die Methode wird aktuell z.B. bei den Hawaii-Inseln eingesetzt:
http://www.himb.hawaii.edu/FADS/


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zu den FADs gibt es auch Studien; siehe Anhang


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Spanien gibt es das auch zum Mahis anlocken. Auf den Balearen z.B. 

Dass es dazu wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen gibt #6 Ich möchte diesen Job haben!!!


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ afbaumgartner

FADs gibt es in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen von ganz einfache Holzrahmen, von denen Massennetzsträhnen runterhängen und welche, die die Tunfischfänger benutzen und über Satelittentelofon überwachen.
Mit Ferngläsern und Radar sucht die Besatzung den Horizont ab. Wenn die Satelittenboje die Thermokline gefunden hat - manchmal sind diese FADs nur aus vier Holzstangen, darunter jedoch  befanden sich jedoch 250 Tonnen Tunfisch.
Das ist ein Geschäft und Raubbau - was enorme Profite einbringt. Eine Netzfüllung unter den FADs  gefangen betrug 80 Tonnen - rund 190 000 Euro wert.
So sieht es  aus und  während die Besatzung die 90 cm langen Bonitos unter Deck zum einfrieren beförderten verendeten an Deck der Beifang zwei viereinhalb Meter große Manta-Rochen.

Ein Angler kann sich das gar nicht vorstellen, wie fortschrittlich der Berufsfischfang ist - Granatbarsche die sich auf den Gipfeln von Seeberge sammeln, können in zwei Minuten gefangen werden - 17 Tonnen.
Und die größten Netze der Welt  - vor 12 Jahren - wo man im Atlantik den Rotbarsch mit fängt, die haben eine Öffnung von 35800 Quadratmeter -   groß genug um mindestens ein halbes Dutzend Jumbo Jets - die in Formation fliegen - einzufangen. Inzwischen passen einige mehr rein.
Das ist unvorstellbar - was da abläuft - so sieht es aus auf den Weltmeeren.

Literatur die diesen Bereich durchleuchtet kann man bekommen  - für mich zählt das von Charles Clover, Fisch kaputt - Vom Leerfischen der Meere und den Konsequenzen für die ganze Welt, zu den Besten. ISBN 3-570-5006-X www.riemann-verlag.de 
Seit dem Beginn der industriellen Fischerei Anfang der 50er Jahre sind die Fischbestände in den Ozeanen  um neunzig Prozent zurückgegangen.

Zurück zum Mittelmeer - was habt ihr gefangen: ich habe z.b. Marmaris kennen gelernt, da hatte es ein Hotel und 800 Einwohner und vor einigen Jahren waren dort 800 Taxis - die sterben jetzt auch langsam aus.   Ende der 60iger Jahre sah ich in der Bucht von Marmaris beim Tauchen in 12 - 20 m Tiefe Tiefe alle 60 Meter ein Zackenbarsch. Vor 8 Jahren fuhr ein Touristentauchboot von Marmaris zu einen Zackenbarsch das war die große Sensation, der in 30 m Tiefe noch in der Bucht überlebt hat - die andern sind zu meiner Zeit mit Dynamitfang vernichtet worden. Aus Stellnetze habe ich  Meeresschildkröten befreit in der Bucht von Öl Deniz südlich von Fethye und zwischen Rhodos und der Türkei eine Drescherhai gefangen.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=469&pictureid=63271


----------



## Seatrout (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Miin moin,
Bei allem Respekt, komme selber aus der Fischerei, und es ist sicher nicht immer alles Gold was glänzt, aber deine Netzangabe ist ein bisschen übertrieben.
Dafür hätte ich gern mal eine Quelle von dir.
Meines Wissens nach dürfte die max. Netzöffnung der 150m Trawler so bei 200m x 30m liegen. Das wären dann 6000m2.
Ist zwar auch groß, aber nicht so groß, wie du angibts.
Beste Grüße


----------



## mefofänger (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

schleppnetzfischerei und ringwadenfischerei gehört einfach nur VERBOTEN. es ist der schlimmste raubbau an meeresressourcen den es gibt. es würde völlig reichen stellnetz-,reusen- und langleinenfischerei zu betreiben. den fischbestandt würde das sicherlich helfen. mfg


----------



## Seatrout (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Seatrout
ich werfe nicht einfach Zahlen im Raum, auch wenn sich das ab und zu so liest bzw.einige nicht vorstellen oder verstehen können. Ich habe viel gelesen, gelernt und weltweit gesehen.
Das größte Netzt der Welt, wurde auf der intern. Fachmesse für Meeresfischerei vorgestellt bzw. zum Kauf angeboten. 
Die Quelle, ist oben angegeben, es ist das Buch von Charles Clover - der bereits drei Mal den - British Environment Media Preis -  gewonnen hat für seine exzellent recherchierten Reportagen zu Umweltthemen.
Das sollte jeder mal lesen - dann kann er sich einen kleinen Einblick schaffen - was Unterwasser für ein Raubbau getrieben worden ist bzw. wird.

Was bis jetzt hier gepostet worden ist bzw. negativ angeschnitten wurde und zu lesen ist - ist Kleinkram, wenn man die Berufsfischerei bzw. illegale Fischerei in den Weltmeeren durchleuchtet wie es Charles Clover gemacht hat - deshalb nochmal: Vom Leerfischen der Meere und den Konsequenzen für die ganze Welt - Fisch kaputt - Von Charles Clover ISBN 3-570-50056-X www.riemann-verlag .de

Ein Buch was jeden die Augen öffnet!

Das kennt ja kein Berufsfischer aus Esbjerg oder Hvide Sande, der kennt sein Schiff und was er machen muss und ist froh, wenn er seine Luken voll hat und heile Zuhause angekommen ist und macht sich Gedanken über die Marktpreise und hoffentlich wird nicht der Fischereihafen zugemacht, wie in Esbjerg der Fall ist.

Nun wird hier der Fischfang mit Langleinen als besonders gut hingestellt, im kleinen Längen, stimme ich dieses auch zu - nun bin ich ein Laie und kein Berufsfischer.

Nun habe ich gelesen, daß im Profi Bereich jedoch, viele Kilometer lange Leinen mit bis zu mehreren tausend Haken ausgelegt werden. Mit dieser Fischereitechnik werden in nur wenigen Jahren Thunfischbestände überfischt. In der Nordsee wurde so der Tunfisch früher gefangen und ausgerottet - ich hatte noch das Glück als Kind in den Fischhallen von Cuxhaven vier etwa 3 m lange Tunfische zu sehen bekomen - da sind heute keine Fischhallen mehr und der Tunfisch wurde in der Nordsee förmlich ausgerottet. In Kopenhagen wurden Angelvereine gegründet, die nur Tunfisch gefangen haben. - Die Zeiten sind jedoch vorbei.https://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=469&pictureid=20259

Wir können jedoch vom Glück reden, denn in letzter Zeit wurden Thunfische in der Nordsee gesichtet.

Außerdem verfangen sich an den Langleinen sehr viele andere Meerestiere, die ebenfalls versuchen, die Köder oder bereits am Haken hängende Fische zu fressen. Dazu gehören je nach Meeresgebiet unzählige Haie genauso wie Meeresschildkröten oder Albatrosse, die dadurch inzwischen stark gefährdet sind. 
Es ist verdammt schwer, allen Beteiligten ob  Naturschützer, Fischer, Angler bzw. Verbraucher gerecht zu werden. Die Gesetze die bestehen, werden nicht beachtet - weil einige - die Fischdiebe - das machen, was sie für richtig halten, damit sie reichlich Geld schaufeln können.
Nachsatz: @Seatrout
Habe nochmal nachgeschaut, das Netz wurde angeboten auf der Internationalen Fischerei-Ausstellung, Vigo, Spanien im Jahre 2003 die regelmäßig dort stattfindet.


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für deine Beiträge, LAC.
Das Grundproblem des Raubbaus im Meer ist, dass es die Menschen nicht sehen. Das entzieht sich unserer visuellen Wahrnehmung.
Die Dimensionen sind schwer vorstellbar. Es gibt kaum spektakuläre Bilder davon.
Anders wäre es, wenn z.B. -um mal einen von der Dimension her angemessenen Vergleich zu bringen- eine Armada von riesigen Schaufelradbaggern die komplette Lüneburger Heide umgrübe, um die dort lebenden Kaninchen zu fangen, und am Ende nur ein Wüste hinterließe.
Und sobald sich das erste Grün wieder zeigt und die ersten Karnickel sich wieder ansiedeln, kommen die Bagger erneut...

Unser Einfluss als einzelne Menschen ist da gering. Trotzdem muss man, glaube ich, bei sich selbst anfangen.
Als Angler in seinem Angelverhalten, als Mensch in seinem Konsumverhalten und in der Frage, ob man vielleicht mal nen Wobbler im Regal hängen lässt und stattdessen die 20 Euro dem Meeresschutz spendet.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aber mal was ganz anderes, was mich umtreibt:
Welche Echolote/Geber benutzt ihr im Mittelmeer beim Bootsangeln?
Ich weiss, es gibt ein Echolotressort hier im AB, aber da werden vorwiegend Süßwasserkapitänsfragestellungen behandelt. 
Daher interessiert mich eure spezifische elektronische Mittelmeerausrüstung.
Ich selbst nutze hauptsächlich ein Garmin 521s mit Airmar P66-Geber.
Ich war damit die letzten Jahre zufrieden. 
Allerdings ist mir der Screen zu klein, und ich habe z.B. keine Trackback-Funktion. Das Gerät kann auch kein Chirp.
Also recherchiere ich im Moment für ne Neuanschaffung und da wäre Erfahrungswerte cool.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab ein Lowrance Elite HDI 5 mit dem Geber, der da eben bei ist. Ist nicht schlecht. Ist das Modell mit Downscan aber kein Chirp. Mittlerweile haben die auch alle Chirp. Ist für Tiefen bis 60-70m eigentlich ganz gut und ich hab auch in 20kn Fahrt noch Grundkontakt dann. Drunter ist dann aber Schluss. 

Ich würde mir schon gerne noch ein besseres kaufen. Ein Lowrance Elite 9 HDS 9 3.Gen hatte ich mir mal vor einem Jahr von Thomas Schlageter auf der Boot empfehlen lassen. Tatsächlich ist das auch glaube ich eine gute Adresse um sich mal intensiv beraten zu lassen. Der Mann weiß wirklich enorm viel über die Materie. Werde auch, wenn wir ein besseres kaufen, es bei ihm kaufen und mich nochmal beraten lassen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja, Schlageter hatte ich auch schon angeschrieben bzw. mit ihm telefoniert.
Denn mir ging es darum, meinen Airmar-Geber und mein Garmin Bluechart- Kartenmaterial weiter verwenden zu können. Das fand er nicht so die gute Idee...
Er ist sicherlich sehr kompetent, aber halt auch Händler.
Mir geht es v.a. um die Qualität der Echolotfunktion für's vertikale Fischen und da bin ich über Youtube und Dimitris Spirou -zufällig von meiner Insel-bei Furuno hängen geblieben -zufällig, was wir auf den Kuttern nutzten-. 
Gib in Youtube "furuno hellas" ein und du findest ihn.
Das FCV 588 ist offensichtlich gnadenlos gut in der Fisch- und Bodenerkennung. Es hat das beste A-Scope, das ich bis jetzt sah.
Das schrieb vor 2 Jahren -und die Entwicklung bleibt ja nicht stehen- selbst o.g. Herr: 
https://www.angel-schlageter.de/shopnews.php?news_id=1178
Und das OHNE CHIRP!
Es ist halt ein reiner Fishfinder. Für Trackback braucht es noch einen 600.- Euro Furuno Plotter dazu. Aber ich glaube, das wär so für's Mittelmeer fast die optimale Kombo im Consumerbereich. Nach oben gibt es ja keine Grenzen.
Das HDS 9 würde evtl. in Kombination mit einem Airmar TM 150 ähnlich leistungsfähig werden und läge preislich in der selben klasse...
Aber 2.000 Ocken ist schon viel Holz...
Sidescan und Schnickschnack braucht es ja eigentlich nicht, auch wenn es hübsch anzuschauen ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das kannst du ihm wohl kaum vorwerfen. Ich fühlte mich da sehr gut beraten. Ein Freund hat ein HDS 9, das ist geil. Müsste ihn nochmal fragen, was er für einen Geber dran hat. 
Im Stand auf Tiefe mit Thunfisch:





In 7kn Fahrt beim Schleppen:






Muss ja noch die Nussschale verkaufen. ISt zwar etwas makaber, aber wollte eigentlich das, was dabei rausspringt in ein Echo investieren. #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Grad gesehen, dass er das eingefügte Bild garnicht angezeigt hat. Das hab ich nun nochmal ergänzt. 

Habe mir mal noch welche von den Zipbaits gekauft. Finde da macht man nix falsch mit für 8€ das Stück. Da stocke ich mich jetzt direkt auf, die werden mir noch den ein oder anderen Fisch bringen. Sicherlich funktionieren die auch auf Llampugas/ Mahis! Das ist ja bestimmt geil die auf Topwater zu fangen!


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schade, dass sonst keiner was zum Thema beitragen kann...

Ich hab mir mal das HDS Gen. 3 angeschaut und auch Vergleiche zum Elite Ti gesucht.
Tatsächlich sind die Unterschiede bei einer Standalone Installation für die Fischerei im Mittelmeer nicht sehr relevant.
Wie gesagt, Sidescan/Structurescan sind bei meinen Tiefen nicht sehr relevant. Structurescan 3D ohnehin dann auch nicht.
Das Elite ist fast eben so schnell und erheblich günstiger.
ein 9-Zoll Elite liegt nackt bei knapp 900 €, das HDS 9 gen3 bei rund 1500.
Mit im Rennen ist dann auch das Simrad GO9 XSE, das hardwareseitig dem Elite Ti gleicht, jedoch über ein besseres Display und TVG (Time Variable Gain) verfügt, das die Empfindlichkeit in der Tiefe erhöht und gleichzeitig im Flachwasser heruntersetzt, um in der Tiefe besser mit weniger Störungen an der Oberfläche zu sehen. 
Das liegt bei rund 1000 Euro nackt.
Als Geber läge das Schwestermodell zum Standard Downscan-Med/Hi-Chirp (87/200-455/800kHz) nahe .
Der Downscan-Low/Hi-Chirp-Geber mit 50(!)/200-455/800kHz (Ca. 250 Euro).
Leider finde ich nirgends die Leistungsdaten dieser Geber.
Mein P66 derzeit hat echte 600W RMS, was ziemlich viel ist, und ein echter Performancesprung am Garmin im Gegensatz zum Standardgeber.
Die Detailtreue deines HDS-Bildes krieg ich damit in dieser Tiefe locker hin, aber das Display ist halt klein, wenn man Splitscreen mit A-Scope fährt, und die Auflösung gering.

Natürlich gibt es bei Schlageter & Co. auch die Set-Angebote mit Totalscan-Geber, aber den halte ich nur für die Binnen- und Flachwasserfischerei für wirklich gut.

Naja aber eben: Was sind denn so die Erfahrungen der anderen Boardies?

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weiß jetzt auch nicht was du dir erwartest. Hier sind a) eh kaum Bootsangler und b) hast du doch schon sehr genaue Vorstellungen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Dario, mit a) hast du wahrscheinlich recht. Ich fänd nen Austausch speziell zum Mittelmeer-Bootsangeln schon nicht schlecht. Bei b) ist es so, dass alle großen Hersteller (Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin, Simrad, Furuno, Raymarine) brauchbares Gerät liefern. Ich habe ziemlich genaue Vorstellungen, was die Maschine braucht. Aber was es am Ende wird, weiß ich nicht.
Na ja, vielleicht kommt das Thema im Thread von selbst noch mal auf den Tisch.

Bei mir ist auch noch mal ne Lieferung Slowjigs und Kaburas eingetroffen.
Von den Jigs mach ich gelegentlich mal Bilder.
Pimpe auch grade das Vertikal-PDF mit Bildern und überarbeite es nochmal..

Machet jut! ;-)


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ja , ich bin da nicht so der Technik freak, habe nur ein ganz einfaches Echo auf dem Schlauchi und plane auch keinen Neukauf.
Letztes Jahr war das Echo eine zeit Kaputt , gefangen habe ich auch nicht schlechter. Allerdings funzt das nur an Spots die man gut kennt ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na gut Dieter, ist aber ne ganz andere Angelei als das was du machst. 

Übrigens haben wir momentan den Klimawandel bei uns in der Bucht. Schon Dezember war sehr warm und Januar jetzt auch und es gibt tatsächlich momentan Bluefish auf Topwater zu fangen |kopfkrat Weiß nur nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll. (Anmerkung: Sonst erst ab Mai oder April zumindest nach meinem Wissensstand)


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na gut Dieter, ist aber ne ganz andere Angelei als das was du machst.
> 
> Übrigens haben wir momentan den Klimawandel bei uns in der Bucht. Schon Dezember war sehr warm und Januar jetzt auch und es gibt tatsächlich momentan Bluefish auf Topwater zu fangen |kopfkrat Weiß nur nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll. (Anmerkung: Sonst erst ab Mai oder April zumindest nach meinem Wissensstand)


Na dann müssten ja auch bald die bft in die bucht einziehen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ein bis zwei Monate, denke ich. Aber die haben diese Saison Schonzeit vor mir...


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vergesst mal meinen unqualifizierten Beitrag zu den Echos.
Das fiel mir total spontan ein als ich "Echolot" gelesen hab und hatte mit dem Thema nix zu tun.
Von mir aus dürfte das Wetter ruhig schlechter werden in der Bucht, erstmal ..... , um dann zu Ostern rum wieder besser zu werden .Wünsche sind das |uhoh:
Mit den Bluefish kenne ich das auch so , dass die vor allem im Mai kommen .
Nach Thunfischen+evtl. Bonitos die sich an den Kleinfischschwärmen vollgefressen haben , ein paar km draußen.
Danach kamen viele von den übriggebliebenen Kleinfischen ganz dicht ans Ufer, Sandstrand .Also wirklich dicht , vor allem bei ruhigem Wasser.
Und die Bluefisch (und Wölfe) schienen denen zu folgen .
Bei Ententeich konnte man alle rumschwimmen sehen .Ich habe allerdings nie gesehen , dass die Bluefish hinter den Minifischchen herjagen.

Ob sich das jedes Jahr so wiederholt ??? die letzten beiden Jahre war es jedenfalls so , kann aber auch am Wetter oder sonst was gelegen haben .
Bin gespannt wie es dieses Jahr sein wird. .


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun hatte ich ja irgendwo gepostet, daß ich Meeräschen aus dem Fenster in Venedig gefangen habe - das geht momentan nicht  - in Venedig ist kein Wasser mehr.
https://www.msn.com/de-de/nachricht...keine-gondeln-mehr/ar-BBIExmb?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## hans albers (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

|bigeyes




brr... meeräsche aus den kanälen

bestimmt was für feinschmecker...


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ hans albers
ich esse diese glitschigen Italienerinnen aus den Kanälen oder Kloaken von Venedig auch nicht -  es war nur ein Versuch. Wollte mal feststellen, wie schnell sie am Haken gehen - die waren förmlich wild danach. Wir haben vor Jahren eine spitzen Wohnung dort gefunden  - die wir immer mieten - da ich immer zur Kunst Biennale fahre und ab und zu auch Karneval, obwohl mir der nicht mehr so gefällt dort. Der ist auf Teneriffa besser und es ist dort wärmer. Hatten mal 2 Grad Karneval in Venedig, da jagt der Wind durch die Gassen - das ist nicht mehr schön. Die Stadt ist ja so gebaut, das der Wind die Stadt belüftet sonst würde sie nach Kloake riechen. 


s


----------



## hans albers (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> diese glitschigen Italienerinnen






wie sieht es dort eigentlich in der lagune aus??
ich meine, da  wurde ja auch schon viel kaputt gemacht,
und die grossen pötte tun ihr übriges ..


ich möchte, ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr heutzutage 
nach venedig fahren,
was ich so von freunden über das gedrängel dort gehört habe..
(ist vielleicht anders im winter)


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> wie sieht es dort eigentlich in der lagune aus??
> ich meine, da  wurde ja auch schon viel kaputt gemacht,
> und die grossen pötte tun ihr übriges ..
> 
> ...




Was soll ich dazu sagen ? Das die Stadt Probleme hat steht ja weltweit fest - sie bemühen sich.  So wie ich gehört habe, zerbrechen sich Fachleute den Kopf, wie man Venedig retten kann.
Die Lagune, sehe ich ja nur von der Wasseroberfläche und Venedig selbst, da sind sie ständig am fummeln, damit die Häuser ein schöne Fassade behalten - einige Gebäude sind ja traumhaft - es wäre Schade wenn Venedig verschwinden würde Das Holz was dort verarbeitet wurde stammt - so hat man mir gesagt - aus ehemals Jugoslavien - als Dank, haben sie jetzt Steine *lach
Es ist ja eine Begrenzung der Geschwindigkeit fast überall und es gibt genaue Schiffswege - aber Du hast recht, Venedig wird von großen Schiffen angefahren - ich selbst habe einmal von der Türkei, mein Auto mit Boot, von Kusadasi Türkei bis Venedig übersetzen lassen - war 3 Tage unterwegs - war eine griechische Reederei und vor der Zypern Kriese.
Nicht weit von dem Gelände der Biennale, liegt oft solch ein Touristenschiff - unvorstellbar wie groß heute diese Schiffe sind. 
Ich fahre nur noch beruflich dort hin - zur Biennale  vielleicht , wenn ich ein günstigen Flug bekomme auch nochmal zu Karneval wobei die Stadt Super ist und die Gondeln meistens von Asiaten gemietet werden.
Wenn ich am Schreibtisch sitze und aus dem Fenster schaue, winken mir Japaner zu. 
Ich glaube es war die vorletzte Biennale, da hatte ein Künstler Venedig als Modell nachgebaut, war gut 10 x 10 m und man sah alle interessanten Gebäude und die Kanäle und dann still und leise, verschwand Venedig im Wasser -  zu sehen war nur noch hier und da eine Spitze die aus dem Wasser ragte -  es war so glaube ich,  einer aus den chinesischen Ländern. 

Ich hab dort nur Nachtangeln gemacht vom Boot aus und Kleinkram gefangen  -  und ein Test aus dem Fenster und kenne guten Kneipen.


----------



## hans albers (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> und kenne guten Kneipen.




und das ist auch nicht unwichtig...


----------



## glavoc (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

da ihr es gerade von Meeräschen habt und Dario zuletzt gar eine auf Wobbler gefangen hatte...
Rate mal Dario, was ich im Netz gefunden hab? 
http://www.ludomore.com/ribolov/clanak/spinning-cipal-na-varalicu

Auch Nachts...ähnlicher Köder und selbe Beute^^
allen lg


----------



## Nidderauer (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

 so, wenns Wetter passt, geht's am Wochenende los in Richtung Ligurien. 

 Hab die letzten Wochen schon allerhand "Material" zusammengetragen und auch noch ein bisserl was gebastelt.





 Wenn ich mir die Kisten/Geräteboxen so anschaue, dann ist das deutlich gummilastig. In Verbindung mit gut laufenden Gufis, vorwiegend Kopys, sollte das doch auch möglich sein, den ein oder anderen Fang zu landen? 

 Zur Farbe der Gufis passende Köpfe hab ich jedenfalls jetzt in Größen ab 8 gr-3/0 bis ca. 50 gr. 6/0 zu Genüge.

 Ich hatte mir das schon auch so vorgestellt, mit überschweren Köpfen und vergleichsweise kleinen Gufis so eine Art Speedjigging zu veranstalten.

 Und hab darüber kein einziges Video gefunden, dass ein Fisch bei extremer ruckeliger Köderführung auf einen Gufi reingefallen wäre, sondern nur Fische mit Wobbler bzw. Pilker gefangen.

 Bin ich am MM mit der gufi-lastigen Köderauswahl für die Uferangelei auf dem Holzweg? 

 Und was ist eigentlich der Vorteil beim Fiiisch Black Minnow gegenüber starren Jighaken? gibt's da welche?

 Danke für eure Einschätzung!

 Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ihr könnt gerne Meeräschen, oder auch Japaner bzw. vorzugsweise JApanerinnen, vom Balkon fangen. Vielleicht fang ich ja auch nochmal eine Meeräsche auf Topwater... Zielfisch ist das ganz klar nicht. Aber btw ein guter Köderfisch... 

@nidderauer schau mal bei Youtube nach Darting. Hier z.B. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJzF412NsXs&t=5s

Sind allerdings andere Köder! 

Der Vorteil vom BM ist, dass der Haken im Köder sitzt. Du hast mehr Bisse und deutlich weniger Hänger. Einen Fisch verlierst du nicht, sofern du Spannung auf der Schnur hast. 

Gummifische funktionieren eigentlich sehr sehr gut. Problem ist im Mittelmeer definitiv, dass a) alles die angreift, auch der kleinste Fisch und b) alles ihn kaputt macht, weil alles Zähne hat. Deshalb ist das mit den Black Minnows auch ne ziemliche Zerstörungsangelei. Die Köder lassen sich zwar meist weniger weit werfen, sind aber realistischer. Und der Realismus ermöglicht es einem eine langsamere Köderführung zu wählen und somit auch Fisch zu adressieren, der nicht ganz so hungrig ist.


----------



## pulpot (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil vom BM ist, dass der Haken im Köder sitzt. Du hast mehr Bisse und deutlich weniger Hänger.



Genau das mit den Hängern ist sehr wichtig, wenn man das Ding grundnah anbieten will. Meinen bisher besten Dentex hatte ich auf einen 7cm BM, den ich ein letztes Mal ausgeworfen hatte und dann auch Grund sinken lassen habe, während ich meinen ganzen anderen Kram in Ruhe zusammen geräumt habe. Beim Wiederaufnehmen gab es nach 2 Kurbelumdrehungen einen Ruck und ein 1kg Dentex hing dran. Mit anderen Ködern hätte ich dort nur einen Hänger gehabt.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Sven,

nach Ligurien um diese Zeit... cool, beneidenswert.
Wir brauchen dann nen umfassenden Bericht.
Ligurien ist nur 6 Stunden von hier mit dem Auto, und ich denk ernsthaft über nen Kurztrip in Frühling nach.

Im Ionischen Meer kommen allmählich die Kleinfischschwärme Richtung Ufer. Ich schätze in Ligurien wird es ähnlich sein.
Da sind dann auch die Räuber nicht weit.

Meinen letzten Woba hatte ich 2013 am Band. Seither hab ich nicht mehr ernsthaft spinngefischt.
Ich fand im Frühjahr zwei Strategien produktiv:
-Großer Köder aggressiv mitten durch die Beute, dass es nur so spritzt, mit Spinnstopps. Weckt wohl Futterneid.
-kleiner Köder sehr langsam geführt, immer wieder trudeln lassen, um die Beute herum, um einen angeschlagenen Futterfisch zu imitieren. (Ich glaube Dario meint das ähnlich)
Hab allerdings hauptsächlich mit Hardbaits eher Oberfläche und Mittelwasser gefischt.
Beim Gummi gibt es bei uns 2 Probleme: 1) Hänger und 2) die kleinen Zackis fahren extrem drauf ab und um Felsen rum wohnt da alle drei Meter ein kleiner gefräßiger gestreifter oder ein kleiner am Hungertuch nagender brauner Zacki.
Kommst du an tiefes Wasser mit Felsstrukturen kannst du sicher auch nen dicken Zacki verhaften.
Da wär's die Überlegung wert, reines Mono zu fischen.
Aber in jedem Fall ordentlich Mono vorschalten.

Viel Spaß und tight lines, Baumi


----------



## glavoc (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zum Vorteil des Offsethakens beim BM ist ja schon alles wichtige geschrieben worden.
Solltest du auf Wölfe fischen wollen, dann möglichst leichte Jigköpfe. Auch bin ich nicht so von Kopytos überzeugt...in Kroatien fischen sie meist andere Gummifische.
http://www.makarska-post.com/index.php/kojim-varalicama-do-proljeca-loviti-lubina/
https://ribolovnajadranu.hr/regata-na-brancina/
https://slobodnadalmacija.hr/more/r...zetno-ga-je-tesko-uloviti-ali#&gid=null&pid=1
einfach durch die Bilder/Galerien durchklicken...
Gibt aber noch andere Boardies hier, die sehr erfolgreich mit Gummi auf Wölfe fischen.
lg und tl ...drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Nidderauer (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genial, Danke euch für die vielen tollen Tipps. Selbstverständlich gibts auch dann einen ausführlichen Bericht, wenn ich zurück bin @Baumi. Ionisches Meer .... ich hatte schon drüber nachgedacht, aber für max. 2 mögliche Wochen (Winterferien Sohnemann) ist das einfach ne Hammertour bis da in den Süden Italiens. Das ist allerdings nicht von der Wunschliste gestrichen, ist aber eigentlich für eine längere Zeit nur im Sommer möglich, wenn dann die Fischerei vom Ufer wieder weniger erfolgsversprechend ist.

 Darting @Dario ist genau das, was mir vorschwebt. Das ist doch ne kurzweilige Angelei mit vermehrtem Fischkontakt und eigentlich genau das richtige für meinen Junior, dass der da evtl. wieder etwas mehr Interesse am Angeln zeigt. Das ist in heimischen Gewässern ja fast komplett erloschen, weils erstens immer schwieriger wird, was an den Haken zu bekommen und zweitens gefangene Fische auch multiresistent sind, die Vermutung hatte ich ja bereits längere Zeit.

 Grundsätzlich muss ich jetzt aber leider erstmal feststellen, dass die meisten eingepackten Köder in Form von 12 cm Gummifischen mit 4/0 bzw. 6/0-er Haken für die Uferangelei doch eher ne ganze Nummer zu groß sind und ich da doch besser wesentlich kleinere/leichtere Köder einpacken sollte.

 Und auch noch zwei leichte Ruten mit max. ca. 15-20 gr. WG, die wir erfolgreich für die Zoppelei auf heimische Barsche einsetzen, allerdings vorwiegend vom Boot aus.

 Sehr interessante Köder @Glavoc. Das geht bei den kleineren Ködern doch eher in die Richtung Low-Action, was eigentlich garnicht so mein Bereich ist. Aber naja, was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Ich bin gespannt, wie ein Flitzebogen, ob sich vielleicht auch ein Wolf überlisten lässt, das wäre natürlich ein absolutes Highlight.

 Bliebe vor allem auch noch die Vorfachfrage zu klären. Hardmono hätte ich in 8 und 20 lbs da, neu besorgt hab ich relativ weiches, klares Amnesia in 15 lbs. Ich denke aber, dass es bei den vielen bezahnten Räubern sicher nicht von Nachteil wäre, mit einem dünnen Stahlvorfach (4-5 kg Tragkraft) zu fischen. 

 Mit dem 8 lbs Harmono konnte ich im Laufe der Jahre schon viele Hechte landen, da ist aber auch hier und da schonmal einer mitsamt Köder abgerissen, was natürlich nicht so toll ist, auch wenn die Verlustrate unter 10 % liegt. Was fischt ihr denn da so für ein Vorfachmaterial, wenns auf die kleineren Räuber vom Ufer aus geht?

 Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Link der am häufigsten im Mittelmeer vorkommenden angelbaren Fischarten, am besten mit Bild, Name auf deutsch und italienisch (für den Sommer dann evtl. auch in deutsch/kroatisch) und auch den Mindestmaßen. Dorade, Dentex und Wolfsbarsch bekomme ich noch hin, zu bestimmen, bei den vielen anderen Barschartigen, die sich an der steinigen Küste tummeln, bin ich überfragt. Gibt es sowas?

 Evtl. noch eine Frage zum Fang von Seezungen, kann man die so fangen, wie Flundern/Schollen an der deutschen Ostseeküste? Das wäre dann ja evtl. auch noch ne Möglichkeit, vom Ufer aus erfolgreich zu sein.

 DANKE !!!

 Grüße Sven


----------



## glavoc (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fürs Uferspinnen nehm`ich FC, relativ lang mit FG-Knot an Geflecht. Auf Stahl würde ich persöhnlich verzichten. Selbst bei Blaubarschen würd`ich maximal 5,7 cm  langes Stahl nur nehmen...kommen bei mir noch nicht vor, von daher nur FC.
Nacktangler sieht es genauso:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4788434&postcount=5
Imgleichem Thread auch noch zum Uferspinnen superkompakt von Salt zusammengefasst:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4789389&postcount=8

lg


----------



## Nidderauer (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Glavoc für die Hinweise bezüglich Vorfach. Ich denke, dann werde ich es auch erstmal ohne Stahl probieren.

 Aber die Bilder hier in der Galerie sind ja auch der Hammer, hab ich eben erst alle durchgeklickt. Schaut ja aus, als wären da Minihaie am Werk gewesen |bigeyes



glavoc schrieb:


> https://ribolovnajadranu.hr/regata-na-brancina/



Da heißt es, einen großen Vorrat an Gufis mitzunehmen. Erstaunlich, was es doch mittlerweile fast überall auf der Welt für schöne Jighaken in Fischkopfform gibt. In Deutschland sucht man die oft vergeblich, deshalb hab ich mir selber welche gegossen, aber nix mit kleineren Haken als 3/0. Naja, mit einem 7-8 cm Gufi geht das auch.

 Ein paar Hardbaits werde ich auch noch besorgen, aber ich denke, da bekommt man vor Ort wahrscheinlich eine bessere Auswahl, als hier in Deutschland. Auf Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel steht bei mir bisher ne glatte 0 in der Lebens-Fangstatistik, es wird Zeit, das zu ändern.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## glavoc (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja, geil zerbissene BM`s...fast alle Tierchen haben scharfe Zähnchen und der Zielfisch keine^^.
Was, die Fischjigköpfe gießt du selbst? Wow!! Sehen sehr schön aus! Könntest dir sogar eigene BM basteln... 
lg


----------



## Nidderauer (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab mir im Dezember ein paar Formen aus den USA kommen lassen. 

https://www.barlowstackle.com/Search.aspx?k=herring+head

 Funktioniert wunderbar, Grundierung drauf und dann mit 1-2 Farben von oben und unten besprüht, ein bisserl Glitter drauf und nochmal Klarlack zum Abschluß. Allerdings bin ich mit der Klarlackierung noch nicht ganz zufrieden, die könnte etwas schlagfester sein. Da werde ich irgendwann mal eine 2-K-Lackierung testen, vorm Urlaub wird das nix mehr.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also zum bestimmen der Fische kauf dir ein Buch. Da gibt es schöne Bücher und ist alles besser als irgendwelche Internetseiten. Ital. Namen kriegst du einfach heraus: meist sind die eh ähnlich den lateinischen. Google den Namen mit pesce und dann findste das. Mindestmaße ist nicht so ganz easy, da müsstest du hier einen Italiener finden, der dir da was vom Gov. raushaut. 

Stickbaits usw. sind eigentlich fängiger als Wobbler. Ich finde Angelei mit Oberflächenstickbaits auf diverse Räuber schon ziemlich geil. Du siehst ja wie dein Köder läuft und angelst auch aktiver als stupides einkurbeln. Und Topwaterstrikes sind eh unschlagbar.


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn einer wirklich ein Fachbuch haben will, wo die Fauna und Flora vom Mittelmeer vorgestellt wird  mit Gebietsangaben usw. dann kenne ich nur ein Buch was alle Wissenschaftler benutzen. Es ist förmlich das Buch der Bücher von Prof. Riedl, 
Fauna und Flora des Mittelmeeres

Als handlicher Meeresführer für Biologen und Naturfreunde war und ist dieses Werk Rupert Riedls richtungweisend. Allgemeinverständlich und systematisch beschreibt es die atemberaubende Tier- und Pflanzenwelt des Mediterrans. Der große Erfolg dieses Standardwerks beruht vor allem darauf, dass ein fast unübersehbares Gebiet nach natürlichen Verwandtschaftsgruppen geordnet wird. So weist Riedl mehr als 2.000 Arten mit über 30.000 Merkmalen nach, die im Buch enthaltenen Tafeln mit den insgesamt ca. 3.600 Abbildungen fassen jeweils die systematischen Gruppen zusammen. Das Namensverzeichnis beinhaltet rund 8.750 Nennungen. In fast allen Gebieten des Mittelmeeres hat sich „Der Riedl“ bereits bewährt, und dies sowohl für Studium und Forschung wie auch für Lehre und Unterricht, als zuverlässige Bestimmungshilfe für zoologisch gebildete Laien und als beinahe unerschöpfliche Wissensquelle für Aquarianer, Sammler und Taucher.

Information zum Autor:
Univ.-Prof. Dr. Rupert Riedl, 1925¿2005. Studium der Biologie. 1968 Ruf an die University of North Carolina in Chapel Hill als Professor of Zoology, 1971 Rückkehr nach Wien. Vorstand des Instituts für Zoologie sowie des Instituts für Anthropologie der Universität Wien. Gründung des Konrad-Lorenz-Instituts für Evolutions- und Kognitionsforschung. Zahlreiche Publikationen. Im Seifert Verlag erschienen ¿Clarissa und das blaue Kamel¿ (2003), ¿Meine Sicht der Welt¿ (2004), die Autobiographie ¿Neugierde und Staunen¿ (2004), ¿Weltwunder Mensch¿ (2005) und ¿Der Verlust der Morphologie¿ (2006). 

Ich kenne kein besseres Bestimmungsbuch und ich würde es nicht empfehlen, wenn ich nicht Freude damit gehabt hätte und viel gelernt.


----------



## afbaumgartner (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke, das möchte ich noch ergänzen um den "Mittelmeeratlas Fische" von Neumann/Paulus und v.a. um das noch nicht ganz fertiggestellte 3-bändige Werk von Robert Hofrichter "Das Mittelmeer", von dem leider erst 2 Bände erschienen sind. 
Der erste Teil "Allgemeiner Teil", der sehr viel aktuelles Wissen über alle möglichen mittelmeerspezifischen Aspekte vermittelt.
Und Teil 2, der zugleich den ersten Band des Bestimmungsführers Fauna darstellt.
Auf Teil 3 warte ich noch 
Insgesamt wird das dann das aktuellste deutschsprachige Werk werden.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es ist aber nicht nur gut, wenn man die Fische in dem Gebiet  kennt, sondern auch, wo sie sich am liebsten aufhalten, da ein Angler ja nicht sieht, wie es Unterwasser aussieht. Dieses kann man ganz schnell rausfinden, wenn man sich mit einheimische Fischer oder Angler unterhält und Ihnen ein Glas Wein anbietet. Und wenn man dann bei diesem Gespräch ihn ganz lieb fragt, ob er so nett wäre und in der Zeit auf seine Freundin aufpassen würde. Dann sagt er, normal nicht, aber weil du es bist, mache ich es und nennt Dir Stellen, wo Du gar nicht mehr nach Hause willst. 
Kleiner Scherz am Rande jedoch mit Wahrheit behaftet. Petri Heil kann ich da nur sagen.

Ich habe mich oft mit den Fischern unterhalten und man hat mich oft auf den Booten auch mitgenommen und Sie haben meine Angel bewundert, jedoch nur mit  Schnur und Haken oft mehr gefangen wie ich mit der Angel - deshalb halte ich heute gerne meine Schnur zwischen den Fingern, da merke ich die kleinste Bewegung, die die Rute über Rollen mir erst viel später anzeigt.

Hier mal einige Fische , die ich vor Jahren gefangen habe:
Zwei Fische:  Conger und Dornhai sind deutsche Rekordfische / EFSA
(Glück gehabt ist auch kein Können , man muss nur wissen wo sie sind)

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=469&pictureid=63121
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=469&pictureid=36071
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=469&pictureid=3391
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=469&pictureid=3384


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



LAC schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Fische , die ich vor Jahren gefangen habe:
> Zwei Fische:  Conger und Dornhai sind deutsche Rekordfische / EFSA
> (Glück gehabt ist auch kein Können , man muss nur wissen wo sie sind)
> 
> ...



Ohne deine Fänge jetzt schmälern zu wollen, es meldet nunmal auch kein Schwein einen Rekord an. Ich wüsste überhaupt nicht ob und wo das gehen sollte und man hat ja überhaupt garnichts davon. Außer Kosten vmtl. |supergri
Ich halte aber sicherlich den deutschen Rekord von Conger auf einen Squidjig!

Eine gute Bestimmungsmethode ist es übrigens auch im Fischladen nach den Namen zu suchen und zu googlen.


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ scorp19n77
Ich hatte keine Kosten, sondern danach Zuhörer, da ich in Angelvereinen in deiner Gegend Referate gehalten habe und in Hagen, wo du wohnst die erste Gewässerschutzwoche organisiert habe, wo alle von höchster Stelle Stadt/Land aber auch Sprecher der Vereine (Angel/Naturschutz) an der Podiumsdiskussion sich beteiligt haben - sie wurde im Fernsehen gezeigt und alles ist auf Film festgehalten worden. Diese Aktion, die über eine Woche ging,  wurde natürlich vom Ministerium unterstützt und von der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Kirchhundem, wo ich einen guten Draht zu hatte. Als Moderatorin habe ich Desiree Bethge geholt, die damals ZAK im Fernsehen moderiert hat und ich war auch vertreten als Präsidiumsmitglied, des Verbands zum Schutze der Gewässer und Umwelt.
Es ist eine ganz andere Ebene wo ein Angler kaum - muss er auch nicht - - den Zugang zu hat.
Und wo Du wohnst, d.h. in Hagen, habe ich einen Schulleiter bedrohte Fische geschenkt, der mich fragte, ob er die bedrohten Fische die dort gezeigt wurden, bekommen könnte, da sie ein großes Aquaium haben und  im Biologie Unterricht diese Fische gerne studieren möchten Er hat sie bekommen, die im Fließgewässer Lenne , die in Hagen in die Ruhr früher mal heimisch waren.
Diese kapitalen Fische bzw. Rekordfische, habe das aus einen ganz bestimmten Grund gefangen, da ich oft gehört habe von Anglern, die in der ersten Reihe saßen und mit Orden behangen waren,  der soll erst mal dicke Fische fangen, bevor er uns was von den bedrohten Fischen hier erzählt.
Das habe ich dann wörtlich genommen und gemacht. Das ist keine Kunst, das ist einfach, man muss nur wissen wo sie vorkommen und angeln können bzw. Zeit haben. - mehr ist das nicht.
Nach diesen Fängen, hatte ich Zuhören - und sie liefen mir förmlich nach, weil sie wissen wollten wie ich das gemacht habe.
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/rekordfische.html
Ob die Rekord inzwischen eingestellt wurden, ist mir egal, jedenfalls habe ich darüber von der EFSA eine Urkunde bekommen, wo ich sie gemeldet habe - damit diese anerkannt wird - sind ganz bestimmt Auflagen erforderlich, wie zwei Zeugen usw. usw.   z.b. muss auch die Waage vom Amt geprüft sein und der Prüfstempel, darf nicht älter als ein Jahr sein - das ist schwer zu finden und dauert länger als einen Fisch zu fangen.

Mir ist das egal und ich liebe nicht diese Wettbewerbe größter Fisch oder was auch immer - Das ist nicht meine Art zu Angeln,  ich habe es nur gemacht, damit ich die blöden Sprüche nicht mehr hören wollte. 
Durch die Fänge entstanden dann andere Problem, da sie förmlich hinter mir her gelaufen sind und wissen wollten wie ich das gemacht habe.

Auch das kann jeder, er muss sich informieren wo sie vorkommen, viel Zeit haben, dann die richtgen Köder anbieten und  den Fisch landen und Glück haben, damit er eine bestimmt Größe hat. Mehr ist das nicht - das kann jeder, wenn er sich nicht überschätzt - kleiner Ratschlag, dicke Fische fressen viel. 

Guß


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja gut das hat jetzt aber nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun...


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp1077
Deine Frage hatte nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. 
Weil Du jedoch so nett gefragt hast, was hat man davon, habe ich Dir erklärt warum ich diese kapitalen Fische gefangen bzw. bei der Efsa gemeldet habe - nochmal - um Zuhören zu bekommen -  denn wenn ich dieses erzählt hätte, hätten sie gesagt , der erzählt uns ganz schön Anglerlatein, weil Angler gerne übertreiben. 

So denken oft Angler, wenn ich berichte - nun bin ich ein alter Bock und habe viel gesehen, gelernt und geangelt  und war ständig mit Fachleuten zusammen. Des öfteren wurde meine Tätigkeit von Experten als einmalig hingestellt und als Lob bin ich dann und wann auch mal mit einem Preis belohnt worden z.B. von der Stadt wo u lebst - da ist mir Umweltpreis förmlich im Schoß gefallen. War auch oft Gesprächspartner beim WDR - dort wurde ich als der Gewässerpapst ankündigte und habe makroskopisch biologische Untersuchungen mit Schülern am Fließgewässer durchgeführt - um die Wasserqualität festzustellen. Aber auch die Äschen beobachtet - mit Telemetrie die Standortbewegungen in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Fischexperte des Senckenberg Institut festgehalten. 
Nicht das Du denkst ich mache nur einen Wurm am Haken um ein Fische zu fangen ich bohre mich ab und zu mal in der Nase und mache mir Gedanken und die Küste des Mittelmeeres von Istrien über die kornaten bis nach Dubrovnik und einige griechische Inseln sowie die Türkei von Izmir bis Adana. Am Mittelmeer habe ich insgesamt ca. sieben Jahre meines Leben verbracht - als ich schon Denken und Angeln konnte und wir hatten immer Boote dabei.


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo LAC,
Mittlerweile sind in Kroatien die Knorpelfische (alle) geschützt. Ich begrüße dass, erspart es doch unzählichen Enkeln und Neffen heutzutage das doch recht anstrengende "Ausnehmen" und Hautabziehen mit der Kombizange ^^  .
Deine Rekordfische sind daher, zumindest aus kroat. Gewässern, nicht mehr zu überbieten. Hast also alles richtig gemacht! Das deine Fotos/Fische einen gewissen Eindruck unter deutschen Süßwasseranglern gemacht haben, kann ich mir gut vorstellen  . Dannach hattest du sicher deren volle Aufmerksamkeit. 
Deine Beiträge zu lesen sind mir immer ein Vergnügen, öffnen sie mir doch ein Zeitfenster der mediterranen Welt, als meine Eltern noch selbst sehr jung waren und ich noch gar nicht angedacht war...Danke dafür!
Allein deine British Seagull Story - Merci!
grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guck mal nochmal genau nach ob ich die Frage die du mir beantwortest je gestellt habe  Aber ist ok Gewässerpapst von der Lenne


----------



## marcus7 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich halte aber sicherlich den deutschen Rekord von Conger auf einen Squidjig mit einem Schnurrbart im Gesicht und grün/gelb gestreiften Flip-Flops an den Füßen.

Wollte das nur mal kurz mitteilen, danke.

Grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich dachte ich wäre der einzige dem sowas wiederfahren ist


----------



## Kami One (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Jungs!

Ich verfolge den Thread hier immer wieder und versuche bei den Mittelmeerprofis hier was mitzunehmen. 

Bei mir geht's dieses Jahr mit der Familie wieder nach Malle um etwas auszuspannen. Wir sind Mitte März in Cala Ratjada. Natürlich soll die Reiserute auch wieder ins Gepäck und ich wollte zwischendurch mal ein paar Versuche mit Kunstködern vom Ufer machen. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Fische zu dieser Jahreszeit gut vom Ufer aus zu beangeln sind und wo diese am besten zu finden sind. Habt ihr da Tipps für mich? Danach würde ich meine Stellenwahl und Köderauswahl ausrichten. 

Falls ihr natürlich konkrete Tipps zu Angelstellen in der Ecke von Malle habt, dann würde ich mich freuen. 

Und dann noch eine rechtliche Frage. Bezieht sich die 7 mm Angabe für die Hakenweite nur auf Einzelhaken oder gilt das auch bei Drillingen?


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich war 3 mal in der Ecke.... Habt ihr nen Mietwagen dort? Falls nicht - wird das eng mit paar mal Angeln. Direkt bei Cala Ratjada darf man soweit ich weiss so gut wie nicht angeln. Ich war bei Cala Mesquida und dort konnte man immerhin an 2-3 Tagen die Woche angeln. Unbedingt die Schutzgebiete beachten!


----------



## Kami One (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ja nen Mietwagen werden wir für ein paar Tage haben. Hat mir im letzten Jahr auch geholfen an ein paar schöne Stellen zu fahren. Da waren wir in Alcudia.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe gehört Cala Ratjada zum RMe Gebiet. 

https://goo.gl/images/tU1bF7

Und dort darf man wohl vom Ufer angeln mit Einschränkung der Tage und der Hakenweite von über 7 mm. Daher auch meine Frage dazu. 

https://goo.gl/images/Y6EVx4

Nehme aber auch gerne Tipps für Stellen wo ich etwas fahren muss. 
Welche Fischarten lassen sich denn im März gut beangeln?


----------



## Fr33 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die ändern gerne mal was .... vor 2-3 Jahren war echt nicht viel bei Cala Ratjada. Da war sogar noch was grün eingezeichnet mit ner ganz besonderen Schutzzone. Generell ist es da aber auch recht Flach und Felsig gewesen und man kam nicht so gut ans Wasser. Häfen sind generell tabu... interessant sind aber Stellen auf der Außenanlage von Häfen.

Ich bin immer nach Cala Bona gefahren (bei Cala Millor). Da ist ein kleiner Hafen. 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608000176753410987&selectedIndex=6&ajaxhist=0

Die Ausfahrt brachte Barracudas. Und die Steinmolen sind auch nicht schlecht. Muss man aber auch weit werfen und generell gut zu Fuß sein und klettern. 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...simid=607993257542814813&mode=overlay&first=1


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

von meiner Seite, wie versprochen, ein kurzer Bericht über eine Woche Toskana/Ligurien, wobei wir aufgrund der Fahrerei mit dem Womo nur ganze 5 Tage tatsächlich "unten" waren. Die ersten beiden Tage in der Toskana mit überwiegend strukturlosen Stränden und interessanten Abschnitten, wo man nicht hin darf, schon garnicht mit einem Womo, weshalb wir die Zeit da bei schönstem Wetter auch überwiegend zum Radeln am kilometerlangen ebenen Strandboulevard genutzt haben.

Trotzdem auch mit sehr interessanten Stellen, wo man zwar mit dem Womo hinkommt, aber die Plätze meilenweit vom nächsten Womo-Stellplatz entfernt sind und dort in den meisten Fällen von 20 Uhr - 8 Uhr keiner rein oder rauskommt. 





 Also alles nicht so einfach, die meisten Plätze waren saisonbedingt leider geschlossen, was die ganze Sache nicht einfacher gemacht hat. 

Danach ging es dann in die Region rund um La Spezia, wo wir auch herrliche Plätze erreichen konnten, dafür auch wahre Klettertouren unternommen haben,



	

		
			
		

		
	
,
	

		
			
		

		
	




 dort aber trotzdem nix ging. Auch im Mündungungsbereich des Magra, der extrem mit Stellnetzen bestückt war, den angrenzenden Sportboothäfen oder auch im Hafen von La Spezia bis auf einen Delfin keinerlei Oberflächenaktivitäten erkennbar. Dort im Hafenbecken gabs hart an der Grenze zur Angelverbotszone (wie das eigentlich überall ist) aber wenigstens bei 2 Würfen jeweils 3 aufeinanderfolgende "Anpacker" auf Snaps.

Ansonsten brachten weder Wobbler an der Oberfläche/Mittelwasser, noch Gufis (schnell im Mittelwasser geführt oder langsam über Grund gezupft) irgendwelche Fischkontakte, trotz insgesamt ca. 20 Stunden reiner Angelzeit insgesamt, inkl. auch "guter" Zeiten wie z.B. auflaufendes Wasser. Zu unserer "Entlastung" möchte ich aber hinzufügen, dass auch ganz viele stippende italienischen Angelfreunde nicht einen einzigen Fisch fangen konnten, während wir anwesend waren. Die Mondphase war leider auch nicht das Optimale. 

Ein nicht ganz unprofessionell wirkender Spinnangler berichtete allerdings freudestrahlend von einem 600-Gramm-Seabass, den er 2 Wochen zuvor in der schäumenden Gicht überlisten konnte, um halb 7 in der Früh..... Alltäglich ist der Fang eines solchen Fisches also auch dort garantiert nicht, aber wo gibt es das schon noch....

Bonitos gibt's da wohl auch, wie ein Angelladenbesitzer berichtete, im April und vom Boot aus und ansonsten hingen da auch Bilder von schönen BFT im Laden.

An der felsigen Küste sind, völlig unabhängig von der Vorfachstärke bei fast jedem 5. Wurf die in grundnähe geführten Kunstköder verlustig gegangen, das betraf leider auch die im Laden erworbenen BM. Auch ein festhängender Bleikopf kann im zerklüfteten Felsen abreißen, selbst wenn der Haken verborgen ist.

Weiter in Richtung Westen sind wir nicht gefahren, das nehmen wir dann im Frühjahr/Sommer in Angriff. Dann ist die Angelei wohl auch eher auf Naturköder ausgerichtet mit etwas "Material" an Bord, mit dem man an der Oberfläche/im Mittelwasser bei unerwarteter Räuberaktivität "zuschlagen" kann. Und irgendwie muss ein Platz gefunden werden, wo man ein Boot ins Wasser lassen kann....

Grüße Sven


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> von meiner Seite, wie versprochen, ein kurzer Bericht über eine Woche Toskana/Ligurien, wobei wir aufgrund der Fahrerei mit dem Womo nur ganze 5 Tage tatsächlich "unten" waren. Die ersten beiden Tage in der Toskana mit überwiegend strukturlosen Stränden und interessanten Abschnitten, wo man nicht hin darf, schon garnicht mit einem Womo, weshalb wir die Zeit da bei schönstem Wetter auch überwiegend zum Radeln am kilometerlangen ebenen Strandboulevard genutzt haben.
> 
> ...


Hallo Sven,  danke für den Bericht, ja der Zeitpunkt war anscheinend suboptimal. 
Aber immerhin besser als bei uns Zuhause. 
Vg Kay 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mett (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Kami One schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ja nen Mietwagen werden wir für ein paar Tage haben. Hat mir im letzten Jahr auch geholfen an ein paar schöne Stellen zu fahren. Da waren wir in Alcudia.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe gehört Cala Ratjada zum RMe Gebiet.
> 
> ...




Also die 7 mm kannst du für Drillinge vergessen, gelten nur für Einzelhaken um nicht den ganzen Kleinfisch zu landen bei denen mehr als die Hälfte darauf ein geht.
Ich wurde schon viel kontrolliert aber auf die Hakengröße hat noch nie einer geschaut (vieleicht auch nur für mich nicht bewusst).

Schutzgebiet ist in Cala Ratjada das Angeln am Dienstag,Donnerstag und Samstag erlaubt (Stand 2017).

Wenn du vom Strand Son Moll Richtung Süden gehst ist ab der kleinen Bootsbucht (Sa Pedruscada) kein Schutzgebiert mehr, ab dort darfst du jeden Tag angeln und die findest auch die unterschiedlichsten Strukturen.
"Bequeme" Plätze muss man aber suchen meinstens steht man auf zerklüfteten scharfen Felsen, also das richtige Schuhwerk einpacken !


----------



## hans albers (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Nidderauer

danke für den bericht.

hoffe, dafür haben dann ein paar schöne eindrücke 
am meer/wasser entschädigt...


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Sven,

Danke für den Bericht.
Schade dass das mit den Fängen nicht so geklappt hat.
Aber doch immerhin schöne Küstenabschnitte gefunden!

Mit dem Boot im Frühsommer sieht der Westen Liguriens besser aus.
Tiefes Meer mit viel Struktur.
Slipstellen schau mal hier: https://marinas.info/yachthafen/slipanlage?map=40.972088,6.40097,46.506396,12.112831

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## glavoc (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Sven,
auch von mir ein Dankeschön für deinen Bericht!
Auch ich finde es Schade, dass da nix ans Band ging...scheint ähnlich kalt wie bei mir zu sein. Januar und Februar gehen Kalamare und Sepien, hin und wieder, aber sehr selten, mal ein einsamer Wolf oder auch mal ein Stöcker...würde mich aber auf die Kopffüssler konzentrieren. (Fisch-)Action geht bei mir erst so ab April los.

Das der BM von Fiiish sich auch mal verkeilt, ist klar und zeigt wie Hängerträchtig der Mittelmeergrund sein kann. Wenn es viel wärmer ist, als z.Z. hilft ein rausschwimmen mit der Schnur in der Hand- echte Snags (Assist Hooks oder Drillinge) am Grund mußte da aber schon austauchen.

Hoffe ihr hattet dennoch eine gute Zeit und auch genug Erholung. Zumindest strahlt ihr beide über beide Ohren  
Am stärkstem ist bei mir der Oktober. Fischmässig.
allen ein grüßle und dicke Fische


----------



## Nidderauer (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,



glavoc schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr hattet dennoch eine gute Zeit und auch genug Erholung. Zumindest strahlt ihr beide über beide Ohren



ja, kommt im Bericht (als ich selbigen gerade nochmal durchgelesen habe) vielleicht nicht ganz so positiv rüber, aber es hat sich in jedem Fall trotzdem gelohnt, den Kurztrip zu unternehmen, Sonne zu tanken und den Vorfrühling zu genießen. Da nimmt man es auch in Kauf, wenig bis keine Fischkontakte zu haben. Reicher an Erfahrungen sind wir darüberhinaus in jedem Fall.

 Interessant, dass sich die Italiener auch bei 10 Grad und Sonne einkleiden, wie die Eskimos, während wir bereits unten ohne mit hochgekrempelten Hosen am Strand und im Wasser spazierten.

 Was mich allerdings etwas verwundert ist, dass trotz unzähliger aufs Angeln/Trolling ausgerichteter Boote in allen Sportboothäfen, nicht ein einziges Boot auszumachen war, wo so etwas wie "Fishing Tours", "Deep Sea Fishing" o.ä. dranstand.

 Auch ein Versuch, mich im Angelladen auf englisch nach einer Bootsangeltour zu erkundigen scheiterte daran, dass der Angelladenbesitzer wohl einen Freund mit einem 6m-Angelboot hat, dieser aber kein Wort englisch spricht und dadurch keine Verständigung möglich ist.

 Auch eine gezielte Suche im Internet nach Häfen mit Angelmöglichkeiten vom Sportboot aus, verlief bisher erfolglos. Welche Erklärung gibt es denn dafür? So etwas, wie z.B. an der Ostsee, dass man da zur Not auch stundenweise ein Boot mit/ohne Skipper mieten könnte, die gibt's da im Mittelmeerraum wohl eher weniger?

 Wie ist denn das in Spanien oder Kroatien?

 Danke und Gruß
 Sven


----------



## glavoc (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Für Kroatien kann ich sagen, dass Rent-A-Boat Geschichten in den größeren Touristenzentren in der Saison möglich sind. Aber halt nur im Sommer über. Im Herbst werden die Boote wohl an Land verbracht (Hebst und Winterstürme etc.pp). Meist handelt es sich dabei um gfk in 4,5m Länge und mit kl. AB versehen.
Eine zweite Möglichkeit, sind einheimische Angler oder (seltener Fischer). Brauchst aber Kontakte, entwedet über Privatvermieter oder deren Freundeskreis.
Dann gibt es aber auch BigGame Boote - online suchen und mal anschreiben - ist verglweise teuer und persönlich so gar nicht meins - aber die machen wohl meist einen guten Job!
Da du mit WoMo unterwegs bist - ein Schlauchi oder sot Kajak vielleicht?
grüßle


----------



## jaunty_irl (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kenne nur einen, Antonello Salvi. Der macht aber hauptsächlich bg und ist in rimini wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Glaube für 500+- bist du da dabei.


----------



## pulpot (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Für Kroatien kann ich sagen, dass Rent-A-Boat Geschichten in den größeren Touristenzentren in der Saison möglich sind. Aber halt nur im Sommer über. Im Herbst werden die Boote wohl an Land verbracht (Hebst und Winterstürme etc.pp). Meist handelt es sich dabei um gfk in 4,5m Länge und mit kl. AB versehen.


Aber Achtung: Soweit ich das weiß, braucht man in Kroatien fürs Motorboot (egal wie klein der Motor ist) aber zwingend einen Bootsführerschein. Die Küstenwache passt da auch recht gut auf. Der Onkel meiner Frau musste 2012 mal 200 Euro zahlen, obwohl der Vermieter vorher meinte ein 5PS-Motor ist führerscheinfrei.


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Sven, ich dachte, im Frühsommer möchtest Du mit eigenem Boot los.
Im Winter haben am Mittelmeer die meisten Bootsvermieter geschlossen - in den Regionen, die ich kenne (Italien, Südfrankreich, Griechenland).
In Ligurien speziell gibt es einige Vermieter mit schönen Booten. Googel mal "noleggio barche" + die Region, die du suchst.
Der Tagespreis für ein GFK-Boot oder RIB mit 40 PS liegt meist so um 200.- € plus Treibstoff.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

ich war im Januar in Istrien und leider war es wie oben mehrfach geschrieben nicht möglich durch Rent a Boat die Küste zu verlassen, da diese alle zu hatten. Ich habe vom Ufer mit Mefo Blinker und Gummifischen geangelt, sowie Nachts probiert im Hafenbecken Sepien zu fangen, aber keinerlei Fischkontakt gehabt. Hat mich offengesagt aber auch nicht sonderlich gewundert...
Zumindest hatten die Fischer welche Abends anlegten mehr erfolg als ich, so das ich da direkt frischen Seeteufel und Seezungen abgreifen konnte. Alles in allem eine fanglose aber fischreiche Woche.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Krallblei (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Interessant, dass sich die Italiener auch bei 10 Grad und Sonne  einkleiden, wie die Eskimos, während wir bereits unten ohne mit  hochgekrempelten Hosen am Strand und im Wasser spazierten.


Ägypten Sinai/ Januar viel Wind..

Wir liegen bei 18 Grad Windgeschützt da und geniesen halb nackt die Sonne.. Einheimische laufen mit Schal und Daunenjacke vorbei und jammern weils so kalt ist :q:q:q


----------



## LAC (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Krallenblei
Das kenne ich auch, aber im Sommer wenn die ohne Zeug förmlich am Strand liegen, dann laufen die Turisten mit Zeug rum oder sie bekommen einen Sonnenstich. Ich habe das in Kenia erlebt - da kam ein nettes Mädchen aus dem Flugzeug und kühlte ihre Beine am ersten Tag im Swimmingpool - am nächsten Tag musste sie ins Krankenhaus, da sie aussah, als wenn Sie in der Friteuse gefallen wäre.
Guter Ratschlag:  Vitamin D  hielt da, weil der Mensch dieses grob gesagt erst produziert wenn er bestrahlt wird - dann ist es jedoch zu schon zu spät.


----------



## glavoc (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



pulpot schrieb:


> Aber Achtung: Soweit ich das weiß, braucht man in Kroatien fürs Motorboot (egal wie klein der Motor ist) aber zwingend einen Bootsführerschein. Die Küstenwache passt da auch recht gut auf. Der Onkel meiner Frau musste 2012 mal 200 Euro zahlen, obwohl der Vermieter vorher meinte ein 5PS-Motor ist führerscheinfrei.



Genauer: jetzt unter 2,5m Länge (früher länger, unter 4m, 4,5m?) und 5 kW Leistung. D.h. es werden wohl in Zukunft noch weniger zu mieten sein oder es wird halt mehr Trettboote geben^^ 
Ändert sich ständig die Gesetzeslage...selbst Kroaten (Kontinentale) blicken oft nicht durch...


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo und viele Dank für die ganzen Infos. 

@Glavoc: Ist das mit den Bestimmungen zum Führen eines Bootes in Kroatien eine und- oder eine oder-Bestimmung. Mein Bananaboot misst aufgebaut 3,00 m und dazu wäre ein 2,3 PS Honda-Außenborder bzw. zur Not ein Elektromotor?

Das müsste doch erlaubt sein, auch mit dem 2,3 PS Benziner, ansonsten müsste man ja eigentlich auch für ein 4 m-Angelkajak einen Führerschein vorweisen |bigeyes.



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> .. ich dachte, im Frühsommer möchtest Du mit eigenem Boot los.



Wenn ich so im Nachhinein auf den Bildern den Wellenschlag und vor allem auch die unerwartet auftretenden großen Wellen da rund um LaSpezia betrachte, dann wäre es auch bei insgesamt ruhig erscheinender See kaum möglich gewesen, da quasi ohne Risiko vom Bananaboot zu angeln. Ich war damit zwar auch schon oft auf der Ostsee und anderen Großgewässern, aber das Mittelmeer ist da doch ne andere Kategorie.

 Evtl. ist es da in Kroatien im Windschatten von Inseln doch um einiges ruhiger. 

Und das mit dem Faltboot macht auch nur Sinn, wenn ich einen Platz finde, wo man das Boot dann während des Urlaubs außerhalb vom Womo aufgebaut lagern kann und es auch nicht allzu weit entfernt zum Wasser ist. 

Sowas kann man eigentlich nur machen, wenn man genau weiß, wo es hingeht und was man zu erwarten hat, ansonsten macht einem das Faltboot zusammengeklappt samt Zubehör im Inneren des Womo das Leben dort extrem beschwerlich.

Dann doch lieber auf ein Mietboot zurückgreifen, wenn die Bedingungen halbwegs passen, dann kann man da auch mal 200 Euro pro Tag für ausgeben, das sehe ich dann auch nicht so eng. 

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## hans albers (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hui..
Angeln von Tretboot in Kroatien..

Schade,das dort das Mieten
Von Motorbooten so eingeschränkt ist.
Hätte ich so nicht erwartet


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das schreibt die ADAC Wasersportinfo aktuell zu Kroatien:
Sportbootführerschein
>>Die Sportbootführerscheine (SBF) bzw. die entsprechenden Nach*weise des Heimatlandes für das jeweilige Revier sind vorgeschrie*ben. Abweichend von den deutschen Sportbootführerschein*vorschriften ist an der kroatische Küste für jedes motorbetriebene Boot ein Sportbootführerschein See notwendig, auch für Boote mit weniger als 11,03 kW (15 PS).

Die Führerscheinpflicht gilt ebenfalls für alle Segelboote über 3 m Länge, hier ist auch der Sportbootführerschein See obligatorisch. Die amtlichen deutschen Sportbootführerscheine (u.a. SBF See und Sportküstenschifferschein SKS) sind anerkannt.

Bootstouristen, die keinen Sportbootführerschein See besitzen, können in den Hafenämtern ein kroatisches Patent erwerben. Dieses ist nur in Kroatien gültig und kann nicht in einen deutschen Sportbootführerschein umgeschrieben werden. Für Deutsche ist dieses Patent auch in Italien nicht gültig.<<
Wenn du dann noch die vorgeschriebene Sicherheitsausrüstung an Bord packst...
Na ja.
Dann doch vielleicht eher Tretboot? Oder aufblasbares Kajak, wie ich eines nutzte (und noch habe)?
Bei Mietbooten hat man oft den Nachteil, dass man die blaue bzw. die goldene Stunde nicht nutzen kann.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

...oder du fährst woanders hin  Wenn es denn unbedingt Boot sein soll. 

Danke dir erstmal noch für deinen Bericht, auch wenns mit Fängen leider nicht geklappt hat scheint ihr es genossen zu haben. Das ist auch wie man es im Mittelmeer angehen muss. Die Welle die ihr hattet ist eigentlich nicht schlecht. Gut für Sargos sowas und dann genau mit dem kleinen Blackminnow. Der verhakt sich wirklich wesentlich häufiger als die offenen Haken bzw. kann man durch Schnacken lassen der Schnur oft lösen. Ist nicht nur ein Geldsparaspekt, es nervt einfach unfassbar wenn man immer neue Vorfächer binden muss v.a. bei Wind mit ner 0,08mm Schnur. Und ich kriege da auch einfach mehr Bisse drauf als auf normale Gummis. Aber das mag auch variieren, fische mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch damit.


----------



## glavoc (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Sven,


Nidderauer schrieb:


> @Glavoc: Ist das mit den Bestimmungen zum Führen eines Bootes in Kroatien eine und- oder eine oder-Bestimmung. Mein Bananaboot misst aufgebaut 3,00 m und dazu wäre ein 2,3 PS Honda-Außenborder bzw. zur Not ein Elektromotor?
> 
> Das müsste doch erlaubt sein, auch mit dem 2,3 PS Benziner, ansonsten *müsste man ja eigentlich auch für ein 4 m-Angelkajak einen Führerschein vorweisen* |bigeyes.
> 
> ...



Ist leider so...zum einen bringt es Geld, zum anderen erhofft man sich, dem jährlichen Wahnsinn im Sommer Herr zu werden...
Jetskis im Vollgas neben Schwimmern (300m Mindest-Abstand vom Ufer) ebenso Wasserski in Ufernähe, Motoryachten die Schwimmer und Taucher niederrmähen...ständig müßen Touristen (auch Kontinentalkroaten!) geborgen werden usw.usf...auch ich hätte mehrmals schon die Kapitanität verständigen sollen/können^^

Mein Tip wäre: deutsches Seepatent machen und gut ist-überall anerkannt, im Gegensatz zum kroatischem.. 

Hier des Wahnsinns fette Beute^^:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYYZglQNzlA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLjWkEaMCoM
in einer wichtigen Schifffahrtstrasse! Die Brückenhöhe ist vorschriftsmässig angeschrieben^^- und dennoch!
https://www.antenazadar.hr/clanak/2...ilica-zapela-o-most-izmedu-ugljana-i-pasmana/
und das nur an einem Spot...Kroatiens gesamte Küstenlänge beträgt über 6000 km....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also in Spanien, Costa brava,  kann man boote mit 15 PS Führerscheinfrei mieten. Ist aber auch überzogen teuer. Boot mit 4,25meter liegt dann so bei 100 Euro für zwei Stunden bzw. 150 für vier Stunden. Hinzu kommt Versicherung mit ca. 20 €.
Fahren darf man dann in Küsten nähe, max 1 nm weit raus.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Griechenland bekommst du in der Regel 30-PS-GFK-Boote auch ohne SBF-See vermietet. Denn dort sind Festrumpfboote bis 30 PS führerscheinfrei (Schlauchboote und RIBs bis 15 PS; in Italien sind es sogar 40 PS)
Das ist dann eine Grauzone, denn eigentlich gilt:
In der EU und den meisten europäischen Staaten muss der Bootsführer diejenige Lizenz zum Führen eines Bootes nachweisen, die er in seinem Heimatland für das Boot bräuchte.
Die Preise in Griechenland sind moderat. Auf Korfu meist so um die 120.- € plus Sprit für den ganzen Tag.
Mit Vitamin B natürlich auch günstiger (Ich zahle i.d.R. 80.-, wenn mein Schlauchboot für das Vorhaben zu klein ist).

Es passieren aber natürlich regelmäßig Unglücke mit Mietbooten, Jetscootern etc., weil die Leute das unterschätzen.
Das Verhalten eines Vehikels im Wasser ist halt ne Sache für sich.
In den 90ern, als ich noch als Beachboy im Wassersport arbeitet, hatten wir fast täglich Gefahrensituationen. Daher hat auch jeder Vermieter -selbst von Tretbooten- ein eigenes Rettungsboot im Wasser zu haben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Spanien kriegst teilweise richtig fette Dinger führerscheinfrei gemietet. Ob das so gut ist, wage ich zwar zu bezweifeln, aber es ist so. 

Hier mal genau das richtige für den deutschen Winter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c95CAFbv4s

Wie ihr sicherlich merkt finde ich Sams Filme Klasse, wobei ich natürlich auch verstehe was er so erzählt. Spricht ein ziemlich angenehmes spanisch. Dieser Film ist aber auch sehenswert ohne Spanischkenntnisse. Geiler Fisch!

@glavoc na um die Kapitanos tuts mir aber nicht leid, wer nichtmal die Höhe seines Bootes kennt, wenn er mit einem Segelboot unter einer Brücke durchwill, der hats nicht anders verdient.


----------



## glavoc (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja ein schöner Fisch! Genau das richige Video zum Kälteeinbruch^^...
Nicht die "Kapitanos" tun mir leid, eher die Kapitanität...^^
Manche kennen noch nicht einmal die Vorfahrtsregeln, machen am Fähranleger fest,
können ihre Boote oft nicht wind/sturmfest vertäuen und ankern...
lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schönes Video. 
Und wie immer kam der biss im flachen und dicht am Ufer 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo genau und es zeigt sich auch wieder, wer direkt vorne an der Wasserlinie läuft, der hat salopp gesagt direkt verschissen. 

Aber man muss auch mal klar sagen, dass er da natürlich eine gute Begebenheit vorfindet. Diese starken Regenfälle und anschließend dann natürlich ordentlich Wasser in den Flüssen sollen gut sein für Wölfe. Allerdings ist das bei mir in meinem Revier dieses Jahr bisher eigentlich komplett ausgeblieben. Der 2. trockene Winter in Folge jetzt. Der Klimawandel schlägt auch hier mal wieder zu.


----------



## Nidderauer (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow, toller Fisch im von Dir verlinkten Video @Dario und großen Respekt dafür, so einen Fisch auch mal zurückzusetzen. Dass es noch so schöne Fische gibt, darüber muss man sich angesichts des Fischereidrucks doch sehr wundern. Einfacher zu fangen wird der Bass zukünftig wohl mit Sicherheit nicht sein.

 Danke auch an Baumi und Glavoc für die Infos zum motorisierten Bootfahren. Dann muss ich wohl doch noch etwas Aufblasbares zum Paddeln auftreiben. Da ist es auch weniger schlimm, wenn das irgendwo im Womo platzsparend verstaut ist und nicht zum Einsatz kommt. 

 Für die ganzen Regelungen/Einschränkungen hab ich durchaus Verständnis. Auch in Bezug auf die vielen millionenschweren Motorjachten, die da in Italien in den Häfen liegen oder auf Land im Winterlager. Wenn die bei schönem Wetter alle unterwegs sind, dann möchte ich mit meinem gering motorisierten Faltboot nicht unbedingt mittendrin sein. 

 Da ist es ja vorprogrammiert, dass es da auch immer zu Unachtsamkeiten/Unfällen kommt.

 Zur Not kann man auch zu Fuß aussichtsreiche Plätze erreichen, mit etwas mehr Erfahrung hätte es mit Sicherheit auch in Italien zum ein oder anderen Fisch gereicht. Fisch muss dagewesen sein, sonst hätten da nicht soviele Stellnetze gestanden. 

 Beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser, versprochen !

 Grüße Sven


----------



## glavoc (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Fisch muss dagewesen sein, sonst hätten da nicht soviele Stellnetze gestanden.



Hallo Sven,
das muß nix heißen...oft genug hollst du die Netze ein und hast gerade mal 2,3 Fische. Richtiges Glück haste, wenn dir morgens die Delfine die Fische zocken und dir als Dankeschön große, runde Löcher im Netz hinterlassen^^:m 
Vermutlich waren die Netze für Spicara/Centracanthus ausgelegt? Jahreszeitlich und ufernah würde ja passen.
grüßle


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei uns auf der Insel werden traditionell sichtbare Stellnetzsysteme/Labyrinthe für Meeräschen fest installiert. Vor allem in der Nähe der Inselhauptstadt, wo sich eine relativ ruhige Bucht weit nach Norden zieht.
Wir selbst -Opa Makis und ich- fischten früher im Januar/Februar und im August mit hochwandigen Stellnetzen, die wir aus Bachmündungen heraus in S-Kurven bis ins 3m tiefe Wasser ausbrachten auch auf Meeräschen.
Die nicht verkauften davon gab es dann im "Saloni" auf dem offenen Kamin gegrillt oder als "Bianco" (Fischeintopf mit ordentlich Knoblauch).
Daneben gab es immer Sepien, die ebenso im Kamin gegart wurden.
Meeräschen aus Klarwasser schmecken wirklich vorzüglich.
Sie sind bei uns nach wie vor häufig und erreichen auch anständige Größen (>1,5kg). Ich hab allerdings noch nie mit Polyangistri oder ähnlichem drauf geangelt. Ich seh sie immer nur beim Schnorcheln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also in Istrien gibt es in jedem Küstenort 5 PS-Boote führerscheinfrei zu mieten.
Teilweise sind das relativ schwere 5 m Holzboote, an den so eine "Kaffeemühle" hinten dran hängt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja da geb ich dir Recht. Ich würd so einen Wolf auch nicht zurücksetzen, hatte aber auch noch nicht die Ehre so einen zu fangen #c
Das mit den Netzen heißt nix. Ist bei uns auch so, aber wenn man dann guckt was aus kilometerweise Stellnetzen so rumkommt fragt man sich wirklich wie lange die davon noch leben können. Was in ein Netz schwimmt ist ja auch nicht unbedingt grad in Stimmung deinen Kukö zu fressen.


----------



## pulpot (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Also in Istrien gibt es in jedem Küstenort 5 PS-Boote führerscheinfrei zu mieten.
> Teilweise sind das relativ schwere 5 m Holzboote, an den so eine "Kaffeemühle" hinten dran hängt.



Hatten wir 2012 auf Rab auch so, war sogar sehr günstig 50Euro pro Tag inklusive Benzin für ein 4m Schlauchboot mit 5PS-Motor ... kein Problem ... bis die Küstenwache kam. Dann wurde es teuer. Die wollten auch die Adresse vom Verleiher haben, damit der auch eine Strafe bekommt ... 2 Jahre später hatte der uns dann aber wieder dasselbe Boot ohne Führerschein vermietet ... wir sind dann allerding nur in ein paar schöne Buchten gefahren und waren nicht mehr im Freiwasser.


----------



## Seatrout (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin Freunde des Mittelmeeres,

Ich benötige mal eure Hilfe.
Ich brauche eine neue Spinrute für Wobbler vom Ufer.
Ködergewichte liegen zwischen 12-30gr.
Hauptsächlich schlanke Wobbler.
Ich suche eine Rute in 2,7m und Spitzenaktion 
, sowie kräftigem Rückrad.

Meine Favoriten:
Shimano Aspire Seabass
Savage gear salt
Oder ne Speedmaster in 20-50gr.

Oder was brauche ich?
Budget möglichst bis 200€

Vielen Dank 
Hannes


----------



## Nidderauer (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

 ich weiß nicht, für wen oder was die Netze da gestellt waren. Im Bereich der Magra-Mündung, wo (wenn ich das richtig zugeordnet habe) 3 Reihen Stellnetze a 2 Netze (also 6 Stellnetze) standen, war keinerlei Fischaktivität zu erkennen, auch nicht an der Angelrute oder bei Dunkelheit im Bereich von Laternen von Sportboothäfen. Im Hafen von LaSpezia und einem dort einmündenen Zufluß gabs Meeräschen. Allerdings war das Wasser dort nicht das Sauberste. Der Delfin, den wir dort beobachten konnten, hielt sich auch innerhalb der Hafenbegrenzungen auf, allerdings kamen wir mit dem Fotomachen immer zu spät . 
	

		
			
		

		
	




 Kleinfische (von der Größe und vom Aussehen wie Anchovis auf der Pizza) gabs da auch unter größeren Schiffen in größeren Mengen und da waren auch die Räuber mit Sicherheit nicht weit entfernt, aber da war leider Angelverbot. Im beangelbaren Bereich gabs leider leider nix, was auf Fischaktivitäten wie z.B. Frenzy o.ä. hindeutete.

 @Glavoc, schau mal, was ich da gefunden hab. Ist zwar schon aus 2011, aber da geht's um Touri-Schleppfischen, wo z.B. ab Minute 8.20 auch Seehechte zu sehen sind.

 Die sind zwar nicht sonderlich groß, aber die schmecken trotzdem. Gibt es da nicht irgendwo in Kroatien oder am Mittelmeer generell solche Kutterfahrten zum Angeln, wie man das z.B. von der Ostsee kennt?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T8aTMzraes 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und hier nochmal. Selber Spot, selbe Stelle, mein Neid ist schon ziemlich groß... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX46pe72Z6w&t=2s


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Und hier nochmal. Selber Spot, selbe Stelle, mein Neid ist schon ziemlich groß...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX46pe72Z6w&t=2s


Da wird man schon neidisch [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Moin Freunde des Mittelmeeres,
> 
> Ich benötige mal eure Hilfe.
> Ich brauche eine neue Spinrute für Wobbler vom Ufer.
> ...


Ich würde eher eine kürzere Rute bevorzugen, bis max 2.5m, ist direkter und der Anhieb kommt besser durch.
Fische selber 2,00 oder 2,20.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seatrout (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du da ne Modelempfehlung?
Drann kommt ne 4000er stella sw mit 380gr.
Also keine leichte Rolle. Ich finde die Balance dann mit kurzen Ruten schwierig.
Grüße


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hm wenn du schon stella fischst [emoji848]
Ich fische ne zenaq Expedition 67 s und ne Smith dragonbait seabas exojerk2. 
Bei den Smith gibt es einige Modelle die passen könnten sieh mal bei tackleking nach. Übersteigen natürlich das vorgeschlagene Budget, sind aber top und günstiger als zenaq. 
Die machen aber alle ne bessere Figur als die shimano. Musst du dann selbst entscheiden. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fische ne daiwa morethan 3012h, ist vergleichbar mit deiner stella 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seatrout (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja, feine ruten sind das, bin aber nur einmal im jahr am mare med. daher brauche ich auch nicht eine high end Rute.
Dachte halt an Mittelklasse zum Wobblern.
Was ist denn von major craft zu halten?
Oder ne xzoga spinrute?
Grüße


----------



## Köfi83 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi hi,

 bin was das betrifft kein Profi aber habe mich mit dem Thema auch etwas auseinander gesetzt und geschaut was ich für mein Budget bekomme allerdings werde ich am Atlantik das Spinnfischen betreiben.

 Von Ruten unter 2,7m halte ich vom Ufer nix, am Meer ist Distanz gefragt und da ist eben, je Länger die Rute desto besser.

 Ich habe mich um es kurz zu machen (Preis Leistung) und weil mir das von mehreren in dem Preissegment empfohlen wurde die Reiserute Penn Squadron 2,7m und die Daiwa BG 4000 geholt. Sieht optisch schonmal Hammer aus.

 Wird jetzt im Mai getestet.

 Grüße


----------



## Strumbi (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo mal wieder,|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
habe mich entschieden auch dieses Jahrein paar Tage  Ende Mai 
wieder nach Empuriabrava  zu fahren. 
Das mit den Wölfen u. Meeräschen klappt ja auch ganz 
gut dort, aber ich würde doch gerne mal für ein paar Stunden auf
einem Boot fischen.   Letztes Jahr  wurde  in dem 
Angelladen keine Ausfahrten angeboten.
Hat mir jemand einen Tipp , wo man was buchen kann  o.ä.
natürlich gegen Bezahlung. 
Für sachdienliche Hinweis bedanke ich mich schon 
im Vorfeld.  Gerne auch per PN oder so........
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Kami One (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die ändern gerne mal was .... vor 2-3 Jahren war echt nicht viel bei Cala Ratjada. Da war sogar noch was grün eingezeichnet mit ner ganz besonderen Schutzzone. Generell ist es da aber auch recht Flach und Felsig gewesen und man kam nicht so gut ans Wasser. Häfen sind generell tabu... interessant sind aber Stellen auf der Außenanlage von Häfen.
> 
> Ich bin immer nach Cala Bona gefahren (bei Cala Millor). Da ist ein kleiner Hafen.
> 
> ...



Danke. #6 Werde ich mir vormerken, wenn ich in der Nähe von Cala Ratjada nix finde. Ich werde wohl nicht umhin kommen, mir vor Ort die aktuellen Beschilderungen anzugucken, um zu sehen wo und wann ich dort angeln darf.



Mett schrieb:


> Also die 7 mm kannst du für Drillinge vergessen, gelten nur für Einzelhaken um nicht den ganzen Kleinfisch zu landen bei denen mehr als die Hälfte darauf ein geht.
> Ich wurde schon viel kontrolliert aber auf die Hakengröße hat noch nie einer geschaut (vieleicht auch nur für mich nicht bewusst).
> 
> Schutzgebiet ist in Cala Ratjada das Angeln am Dienstag,Donnerstag und Samstag erlaubt (Stand 2017).
> ...



Danke auch Dir. #6 Das ist gut zu wissen, ich werde mit der Spinne losziehen, da haben die meisten Köder (Wobbler und Co.) eh Drillinge dran. Von daher dürfte es dann keine Probleme geben. Gummi werde ich wohl garnicht mitnehmen, da hab ich das Gefühl gehabt, dass das außer Hängern nix bringt.

Sa Pedrusca werde ich mir auch vormerken. Ansonsten sieht der Abschnitt von Na Lliteres bis L´Olla (nördlich von Cala Ratjada) und die Ecke um Cala Gat auf google maps auch recht interessant aus. 

Die Suche nach schönen Plätzen und das damit verbundene Klettern kenne ich schon. Bin letztes Jahr auch ordentlich geklettert und das hat man den Schuhen danach auch angesehen. Das Gestein dort ist schon sehr fies und scharfkantig.

Ist es denn jetzt im März auch schon so, dass man entweder ganz früh oder abends die besten Chancen hat oder ist das Wasser noch so kalt, dass am Tage auch was geht?


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich bin da durchaus auch bei Kay was die Rutenlänge angeht. Klar, du erzielst mehr Wurfweite mit einer längeren Rute. Ich als Bootsangler hab aber auch erhebliche Nachteile mit längeren Ruten. Also eigentlich fische ich meist so in 2m bis 2,50m. Habe eine Shimano Speedmaster, allerdings ein Modell, dass es sicherlich nicht mehr gibt. Damit fische ich auf Wolf und Sargos und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Ist dann die Frage worauf du genau fischen willst. Oder habe ich das nur überlesen? 

Major Craft habe ich bisher viel gutes drüber gehört. Habe selber eine, allerdings für Thunfisch. Würde mir aber auch eine weitere von denen Kaufen. In verlinktem Video von Sam findest du in der Beschreibung sein Tackle, er fischt da auch ne MC. 

Ansonsten schau mal ins Sortiment von Sakura. Die einzige 3m Rute, die ich habe, ist eine Sakura Shinjin Neo irgendwas. Die Verarbeitung ist gut und die Ruten sind sehr leicht und trotzdem nicht absolut höchste Preisklasse. Bezüglich Aktion usw. da können wir dir natürlich nur Sachen empfehlen die wir selber auch haben. Ansonsten ist begrabbeln da am besten.


----------



## Mett (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Kami One

Ja die Steine können ganz schön fies sein, 
stolpern und sich mit den Händen absützen sollte man hier nicht.

Klar geht auch was unter Tags aber die meiste Aktivität ist trotzdem in der Morgen und Abenddämmerung.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich favorisiere auch Rutenlängen von 2.0 bis 2.5 Meter. Oft ist hinter einem kein Platz , sondern Felsen oder eine Hafenanlage, da ist die kurze dann im Vorteil.
Auch mit ner kurzen wirft man an die 60 Meter.
Die Bisse kommen meist im Nahbereich 5-15 Meter.
Eine 2,7-3,0m mefopeitsche ist dort fehl am Platz.

Wichtig ist eher, das man den Spagat hinbekommt zwischen 15gr. minimales Wurfgewicht und 30LB Rückgrat. Es können teilweise schon Garanten einsteigen.

Nur zur Anmerkung, viel Spaß beim Rutenkauf und teile mit was es geworden ist.
VG

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin, ich hab ja "nur" meine Globetrotter Reiseruten in jeweils 240cm dabei gehabt und war damit eig zufrieden. Fürs Ufer hätte ich daher auch 240-270cm als ausreichend. Länger braucht man eig nicht....Ich mag generell nicht all zu weiche Ruten. Obwohl ja viel gepoppert oder eher eingeleiert wird, darf die Rute schon ne etwas sensiblere Spitze haben - aber eben auch ein kräftiges Rückgrad, damit man auch mal ran pumpen kann.  Gibt mal bescheid, wass es geworden ist....


----------



## Seatrout (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen.
Es ist jetzt was ganz anderes geworden.

Daiwa Tournament SW AGS
2,59 28-84gr

Das wurfgewicht ist aber reichlich übertrieben.
Real denke ich, dass bei gute 40gr schluss ist. 
Vertical mag da mehr gehen.

Schöne leichte Rute mit abgefahrenen Ringen.
Hab die Rute günstig bekommen, daher ists die geworden.

Ich werde berichten


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Rute aber völlig ungeeignet für hardbaits, weil die viel zu steif ist ! Damit bekommst du kein Köder Gescheit animiert und einmal mit dem Ring aus carbon gegen ein Stein geschlagen ist er im a****.


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab die AGS schon in der Hand gehabt... so steif ist die jetzt in meinen Augen nicht. Aber für so 10cm Wobblerchen oder 7cm Popper ist die halt zu deftig. Aber keine Angst vor größeren Ködern... 14-16cm Wobbler und 11cm Popper waren in Kreta genau das richtige.

Ich bin leider auch der Meinung dass die AGS Ringe gerade am Meer und vom Ufer aus wenig verloren haben. Mir wären Sie zu empfindlich.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin gespannt 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wobei bei dem Budget wäre auch ne Smith dragonbait drin gewesen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seatrout (2. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Genau, fische auch gern große Köder.
Son tideminnow 175 wiegt schon fast 30gr,der duo pencilpopper 110 will auch ne kräftige rute.
Ich animiere halt meine Köder gern, da braucht man bei den ködergrößen schon was kräftiges.
Zu den ringen, ich finde das macht sinn kein metall zu verbauen, gammelt nix.
Und die mittelmeersteine sind auch nicht härter als ne steinpackung bei uns.
Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du musst / solltest eh das Gerät und die Köder nach der Tour mit Frischwasser/Süßwasser abspülen und trocknen lassen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So hat jeder halt seinen persönlichen Geschmack [emoji1303].
Bin dann auf deinen Bericht gespannt.
Vg kay 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seatrout (2. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was sind eigentlich eure Lieblingslures
zum spinnen?
Topwater, Minnow, Jig


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Und die mittelmeersteine sind auch nicht härter als ne steinpackung bei uns.
> Grüße



Hahhahahahhahahahaha ja ist klar. Komm mal ans Cap de Creus.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich eure Lieblingslures
> zum spinnen?
> Topwater, Minnow, Jig


Musst du mal etwas blättern, haben wir schon 100 mal gepostet. [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin. Ich fahre am 9.3. nach Vrsar. Hat jemand einen Tip wo ich da gut vom Ufer aus angeln kann? Bisher habe ich in Kroatien fast nur "Kleinvieh" gefangen. Hauptsächlich Schriftbarsche so um 20 cm. Diesmal würde ich mein Glück gern auf Wolfis versuchen zumal ja sonst in Europa der Fang verboten wurde.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Moin. Ich fahre am 9.3. nach Vrsar. Hat jemand einen Tip wo ich da gut vom Ufer aus angeln kann? Bisher habe ich in Kroatien fast nur "Kleinvieh" gefangen. Hauptsächlich Schriftbarsche so um 20 cm. Diesmal würde ich mein Glück gern auf Wolfis versuchen zumal ja sonst in Europa der Fang verboten wurde.



Wie jetzt, es gibt ein Verbot zum Wolfsbarsch für Europa


----------



## mfgrolf (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

http://av-nds.de/images/2018_Beitra...23.01.18_Fangmogl._Unions-Nicht-Unionsgew.pdf

Dazu noch die Übersicht:

http://www.fao.org/fishery/area/Area27/en

Quasi die gesamte Kanal- bzw. Nordseeküste ist C&R only.

Adria ist hier nicht erwähnt.


----------



## glavoc (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Angorafrosch -  





Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Moin. Ich fahre am 9.3. nach Vrsar. .



Bin gerade aus Kroatien zurück. Wetter wird auf jeden Fall besser als die letzten Tage:m...
Erwarte nicht zu viele Fische und konzentriere dich_* auch auf die*_ Cephalopoda. Decke dich daher mit ein, zwei, drei Skosavice ein.

Wölfe haben zur Zeit anderes im "Kopf" als Spinnangler zu beglücken:k

Kannst es dennoch versuchen, erwarte aber nix zu fangen...eventuell im Mündungsbereich vom Kanal oder im Angelladen (beim Squidjig kaufen) nach möglichen Spots fragen...ist halt Winter bei uns und die Fische sind im tieferem...
Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und bissle Inspiration:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LzkOQ27jvI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyVc4g4-WY8
grüßle
#h

Wenn du es dennoch auf Raubfisch versuchen möchtest, decke dich mit Casting Jigs ein. Es spielt sich im Bereich der Wurfweitengrenze ab...
Wenn Wobbler, dann große Twich/Jerkbaits als Suspender und bei Dunkelheit oder aber gaaanz früh morgens...dein Dilema^^  : leckere und mögliche Kalamare fangen oder wahrscheinlich unproduktives spinnen auf verreiste Predatoren...


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja, glavoc, es sei denn er findet Lagunen und Wassereinläufe mit 30-max 35 Promille Salinität.
Ein Märzmittelmeerspinner braucht daher unbedingt ein Aräometer im Gepäck...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wie wäre es mit Plomin Luka? Das ist an der Ostküste Istriens und der Fluß Rassa mündet in einer fjordähnlichen Bucht.


----------



## glavoc (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schönen Abend allerseits,
hier mein Berichtle vom winterlichem Uferangeln

Recht kurzfristig war ich also für wenige Tage an der Adria. Auch dort hatte der sibirische Ostwind für Kälte und Schnee gesorgt. Wettermässig war oft Regen und daher war angeln gehen nur hin&wieder möglich. So war ich also zweimal auf Kalamare aus und genoss einen schönen, ruhigen und sonnigen Mittag auf den Klippen einer Bucht. Will mich also nicht beklagen.
Kurzum, wenn ich vermutete weit drausen passiert etwas, hab ich meine Casting-Jigs dort hingefeuert. Ergebnis waren je nur 2 Hornhechte, die ich dann solange "gedrillt" abe, weil ich auf eventuelle Jäger gehofft habe. Aber selbst minutenlanges schwimmen lassen bis sie sich selbst released hatten, brachte nix .
Vom Grund hob ich nur zwei Petermänner^^
Ansonsten nix, aber ich wollte eh eher "üben gehen" und dabei schauen ob irgendwas überhaupt beisst. Ganz anders verlief dafür die Kalamarjagd.
Da gab es leckere Kalamare auf Holzgrill/Blech stets frisch auf den Tisch. Der bringer war der White Killer Oita von DTD.
Zwei drei Bilder hab ich auch gemacht


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Immer wieder interessant wie unterschiedlich es ist. Kalt, windig und vor allem Regen sind bei uns genau das Wetter,  wo sich wölfeln lohnt. Nach 4m Welle zuletzt und reichlich Regen und Schnee bekam ich vor rund einer Woche glatt eine richtig schöne 5kg Lubina geschickt. Jetzt heißt das allerdings nicht unbedingt, dass ich dieses Wetter in meinem Urlaub haben will. Aber wenn ichs nochmal habe weiß ich genau was zu tun ist!


----------



## Nacktangler (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Bilder, glavoc!
Wahnsinn, wie gut der auf dem letzten Bild getarnt ist!

Weiss jemand, warum Tintis so auf die Farbe weiss abfahren? Man kann sie ja sogar mit einem einfachen weissen Stofffetzen fangen...


----------



## W-Lahn (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri zu den Kopffüßlern Glavoc!

@Nacktangler: Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass die Vorliebe für diese Farbe etwas mit der weißen Unterseite ihrer Beutefische zu tun haben könnte...


----------



## daci7 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> [...] Ganz anders verlief dafür die Kalamarjagd.
> Da gab es leckere Kalamare auf Holzgrill/Blech stets frisch auf den Tisch. Der bringer war der White Killer Oita von DTD.
> Zwei drei Bilder hab ich auch gemacht


Schöne Bilder!
Auf dem dritten Bild ist eine Sepie und kein Kalmar - ich denke aber das weißt du 
Das die Tiere auf weiß abfahren hat wahrscheinlich mit mehreren Dingen zu tun: einerseits jagen die Tiere weiß/silbrige Kleinfische aber andererseits hebt sich weiß halt sehr gut von dunklen Steinen ab. Die haben halt echt gute Augen die Biester :m


----------



## glavoc (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nun es ist schlichter  - da es ja baldig dunkel wird, sind natürlich in der Dunkelheit leuchtende Köder schneller auffällig und werden auch auf weitere Distanz wahrgenommen. Vor benutzung wird der Oita Squid Jig mithilfe einer Taschenlampe, besser Smartphone (Blitz) aufgeladen...
Hier zur Verdeutlichung:
http://dtd.hr/en/items-details/squid-jigs-oita/white-killer-oita-207
Kurzum hab ich den White Killer im Dunkeln benutzt, tagsüber sind blau/naturfarbige  fängiger...besser sind Dämmerung, frühe Nacht sowie letztes Abendlicht.
Auch golden, orange lohnt...aber so tief stecke ich nicht in dieser Art der angelei...dafür bin ich zu selten in der Saison da...
Zur weißen Farbe ansich, kann ich ihre Äffinität bestätigen. Wird so auch oft verwendet, vor allem auch frühmorgens... Wiederum kann aber auch schwärzlich die bombenfarbe sein 
grüßle


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Glavoc und guten Appetit.
Ich liebe dieses Tintenfischzeugs einfach!
Wird in D vielfach verkannt, weil man hier meistens nur die frittierten Gummiringe kennt.

Nebenbei hab ich auch mal mein methoden.pdf über meine Vertikalmethoden ergänzt und aktualisiert.
Hier nochmal der Link:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1k2vYdy-uCJAg96ULIkpZ7DqT0fEoguQh

Ich freue mich auf Rückfragen, Anregungen etc.

Vielleicht kann man die Datei, wie auch das Tintenfischtutorial von Dario oben an den Thread pinnen?

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## hans albers (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

calamaritos a la plancha....


schön mit knobi und frischer petersilie....


@glavoc
guten appetit und petri auch von mir..


----------



## hans albers (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Vielleicht kann man die Datei, wie auch das Tintenfischtutorial von Dario oben an den Thread pinnen?




....#6


----------



## glavoc (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Petris Männers!
@Baumi - die PDF  ist eh schon sehr gut gewesen, jetzt ist sie einfach nur Hammer!
Ja bitte mit Darios oben anhängen!
Baumi auf die geringe Salinität/Süßwassereinläufe beziehst du dich auf welche Räuber genau? Hab da so meine Vermutungen, bin aber ganz Ohr und neugirieg  Bitte schreib doch was dazu, ja?
lg


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Grundel, klar beziehe ich mich auf die Wolfsbarsche.
Die wählen ihre Laichorte bevorzugt in Gebieten mit minderer Salinität, also Lagunen und Flussmündungen.
Teilweise gibt es aber auch versteckt unterseeische Süßwasserquellen, deren Umgebungen in Frage kommen.
Grade in Karstgebieten, wo alter Kalk aus dem Jura auf das Mittelmeer trifft. (siehe Karte: http://www.angewandte-geologie.geol.uni-erlangen.de/neuh_01.jpg).
Das Laichgeschäft findet vom Dezember-März idealer weise in Wasser mit 28–32 ppt Salinität statt. (Durchschnittlicher Salzgehalt des Mittelmeeres 35 +/-1 ppt)
Die schlüpfenden Larven überleben die ersten 30 Tage am besten in 20 ppt salzigem Wasser.
Entwicklungsgeschichtlich haben bis zum Beginn der künstlichen Vermehrung diejenigen Wolfsbarschstämme überlebt, die ihren Larven solche Bedingungen bieten konnten.
Inzwischen gibt es durch Fluchtfische aus Fischfarmen neue genetische Konstellationen.
Je nach Regenperiode (Süßwassereintrag) variieren auch die Laichzeiten.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@glavoc.

Petri zu den Fängen.

Farbe weiß scheint ja oft gut zu gehen, nicht nur auf Kalmar.
Kommt den Beutefischen sehr ähnlich nur nicht so viel Bltz wie Silber oder Reflexfolie. Manchmal gehen die gedeckten Farben besser.

Weiß soll auch ne Top Farbe in ner Tunafrenzies sein - habe ich gelesen.

Darios Palo auf den Donbelone, war auch ein weißer.

Sollte man mal probieren.

VG


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hey Grundel, klar beziehe ich mich auf die Wolfsbarsche.
> Die wählen ihre Laichorte bevorzugt in Gebieten mit minderer Salinität, also Lagunen und Flussmündungen.
> Teilweise gibt es aber auch versteckt unterseeische Süßwasserquellen, deren Umgebungen in Frage kommen.
> Grade in Karstgebieten, wo alter Kalk aus dem Jura auf das Mittelmeer trifft. (siehe Karte: http://www.angewandte-geologie.geol.uni-erlangen.de/neuh_01.jpg).
> ...



 Sehr interessant !  Also müsste Plomin Luka mit der Rassamündung, und Kühlwasserauslauf des Kohlekraftwerkes ein solches Wobarevier sein


----------



## glavoc (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

richtig Baumi, um die Wölfe gings mir .
An deinem Link sieht man sehr gut, dass die gesammte Ex-Jugoslawische Küste ein einziges massiges Kartsgebiet ist.
Jetzt kommt jedoch ein ABER, so gilt laut allem was ich im Netz finden konnte, selbiges zBsp nicht für die Neretva. Auch dort sind von Neujahr bis in den April die Wölfe verschwunden...
 Mir ist eine Stelle bekannt (jedoch Boot notwendig) wo sich unterseeisch Regen und Schmelzwasser ins Meer ergießen. Genährt vom karstigem Velebitmassiv...Im kroatischem Vrulja genannt.
Also gilt auch hier das wohl viele Faktoren zusammenkommen müssen. Nur ein Aräometer reicht leider nicht aus, der Befischungsdruck ist vielleicht auch ein weiterer Faktor.
Eigentlich bissle auch ein Glück, die Schwierigkeit die WoBaLaichschwärme zu finden. Besser für uns und die Wölfe...ein einziger Fischzug mit großen Netzen wäre und ist dann fatal - ebenso 20 Kleinboote, die diesen Schwarm mit Angelhaken bearbeiten. Eine befischungsfreie Laichzeit sei den Wölfen gegönnt!

@ Doctore, ja weiße Wobbler zucken och!


----------



## glavoc (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> calamaritos a la plancha....
> 
> schön mit knobi und frischer petersilie....
> @glavoc
> guten appetit und petri auch von mir..



Danke, & ja genauso!#6
 D.h. mit frischer Petersilllie aus Mamas Vorgarten, Knobi, eigenem Olivenöl im eigenem Komin  
Mit Papas leckerem eigenem Wein genossen. Denn bekanntlich muß ein (Fisch) in drei Flüssigkeiten schwimmen - zuerst im Meer,alsdann im Olivenöl und zuletzt im Wein:m

liebe Grüße|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Danke, & ja genauso!#6
> D.h. mit frischer Petersilllie aus Mamas Vorgarten, Knobi, eigenem Olivenöl im eigenem Komin
> Mit Papas leckerem eigenem Wein genossen. Denn bekanntlich muß ein (Fisch) in drei Flüssigkeiten schwimmen - zuerst im Meer,alsdann im Olivenöl und zuletzt im Wein:m
> 
> liebe Grüße|wavey:



Das stimmt absolut, jetzt wo ich das Vergnügen hatte bei einem Freund in Rakalj Oliven zu ernten und zur Olivenpresse nach Vodnjan zu fahren, weiß ich wie spitzenmäßig so ein Öl sein kann.
:l
So etwas kannst Du in Deutschland einfach nicht bekommen.


----------



## Angorafrosch (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, die erste Probe war komplett geschneidert. 
@  Glavoc, petri und danke für den Tipp. Allerdings habe ich nur einen UV-squid jig den ich bestenfalls 20 m vom ufer weg bekomme. Da hat es mit Glück 4-5m tiefe. Meinst da geht was? 
@ baumi, so n Messgerät steht mir noch nicht zur Verfügung und laichende Wölfe will ich auch nicht. Da versuche ich mein Glück lieber auf dem Rückweg an der Sava auf die Flußräuber . 
Aber wer weiß, ich grill mir jetzt erst mal n paar einheimische Feisch und Wurstwaren und probiere in der Dämmerung mein Glück. 
Lohnt es evtl n dicken Wurm grundnah anzubieten?


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> D.h. mit frischer Petersilllie aus Mamas Vorgarten, Knobi, eigenem Olivenöl im eigenem Komin
> Mit Papas leckerem eigenem Wein genossen. Denn bekanntlich muß ein  (Fisch) in drei Flüssigkeiten schwimmen - zuerst im Meer,alsdann im  Olivenöl und zuletzt im Wein:m




yap... das leben kann so schön sein....


----------



## Nacktangler (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tintenfische aller Art sind auch im Flachwasser. 20cm reichen locker  Bodennah oft am besten, gut zu sehen auch wenn man im Sommer schnorchelt und die Sepien über den Grund schweben sieht!

Wurm geht immer und fängt auch fast alles. Auch Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## glavoc (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> @  Glavoc, petri und danke für den Tipp. Allerdings habe ich nur einen UV-squid jig den ich bestenfalls 20 m vom ufer weg bekomme. Da hat es mit Glück 4-5m tiefe. Meinst da geht was?
> 
> Aber wer weiß, ich grill mir jetzt erst mal n paar einheimische Feisch und Wurstwaren und probiere in der Dämmerung mein Glück.
> Lohnt es evtl n dicken Wurm grundnah anzubieten?



Das reicht...genau 4,5m und natürlich auch tiefer ist gut. Aber du wirst den Kopffüßlerjägern eh abends an den Rivas/Molen begegnen. Wo die angeln, kannst auch du es versuchen.

Naturköderangeln auf Fische - Benutze Sardinen (Duft/Lockstoff-jetzt perfekt) und viel Kleinfisch ist auch weg. Nimm dennoch Baitelastic. Montagen und anköderung findest du massig auf 7fishing`s Kanal im Nachbartrööt:m

(Regen-)Wurm (es sei den du meinst den großen Meereswurm) (den Boardie Nacktangler vermtl. meint) brauchst du nicht versuchen, es sei denn du bist auf Aale(nicht Conger!!) aus...bei Gußregen in Süßwassereinläufen aber auch da bissle zu kalt zZ...
#h


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

wie sieht es denn mit den "kneifern " aus.??
(EDIT: grad gesehen, ist der grosse meereswurm aka ringler)
die hatte  ich , allerdings in spanien immer angepriesen bekommen.


----------



## glavoc (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja die haben "Kneifer" sind an und sich sehr gute Köder, jedoch würde ich zZeit Sardienen bevorzugen (richen weiter, sind billiger und sehr leicht zu beschaffen, keine nerviegen Kleinfische z.Zeit etcpp),
lg


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

glavoc, natürlich spielen eine Menge Faktoren in die Reproduktionsvorgänge bei den Wolfsbarschen mit rein. Temperatur, Lichtverhältnisse etc.
Und wir wollen ja die laichenden Fische auch nicht unbedingt fangen.

Zum Winterangeln von Land: Mein Kumpel und Tackledealer Nikos Karoubis ist einer der erfolgreichsten Landangler meiner Region, die ich kenne.
Er fischt sehr fein mit der Stippe auf Brassen. Sein Hauptköder sind Maden.
Die Methode setzt allerdings anfüttern voraus und im Winter wirklich feinstes Geschirr. Auf Mittelwasser eingestellt kann man mit der Stippe sehr selektiv Brandbrassen fischen.
Auf knapp über Grund sind die Zielfische dann Sargos und Goldbrasse (Dorade).
Wie sieht es in Kroatien denn mit Marmorbrassen aus? Die sind bei uns auch noch ein Winterzielfisch von Land. Vorwiegend nachts mit Garnele oder Wurm auf Grund auf Sand/Stein-Mischboden.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man die Datei, wie auch das Tintenfischtutorial von Dario oben an den Thread pinnen?


Die, die man fürs AB Magazin wohl nicht haben wollte und mich gekonnt ignoriert hat. Großes Kino, garantiert nie wieder


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die haben das ignoriert?
Naja, wär`s um Norwegen oder Zander gegangen,hätten sie's wohl genommen, vermute ich.
Wirklich sehr schade, denn hier im Thread gehen solche Infos einfach unter.
Ich hab also einfach mal ne FB-Gruppe gegründet, wo man solche Infos ablegen, und ggf. auch diskutieren kann.
Ohne jetzt damit diesem Thread hier Konkurrenz machen zu wollen.
Ich hab die Gruppenbeschreibung auch in Englisch gemacht, denn die Gemeinschaft der Mittelmeerangler ist international.
Ich bin dabei, mein pdf ins Englische zu übersetzen...
Der Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1881965131875214/
Würd mich freuen, wenn einige dazu kommen.
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß auch nicht. Das AB hat ja auch einen Bruch mit seinen Mods gemacht. Was auch immer da los war, mir isses jetzt auch egal. Es ist trotzdem ne Unverschämtheit gegenüber Leuten, die sich dafür Mühe geben und dort ihre Freizeit reinstecken, wenn man dann keine Rückmeldung bekommt. Aber so ist es dann eben, dann macht man es nicht mehr. So leicht ist das.


----------



## glavoc (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

stop - kurze Info. Das AB haben zum 1.Feb. Thomas und Franz überraschend verlassen (müssen?), anschl. war Wochenlang Anarchie und dann hat das Angelmagazin Rute und Rolle das AB gekauft. So und nun denke ich, dass die neuen einfach gaaanz viele wichtige Baustellen haben, sie sich aber sobald möglich kümmern werden. Vermutlich wissen die noch nichtmal von den pdf`s und haben uU hier noch nie reingeschaut.
Einfach nochmal einmal kontaktieren
hier Infos
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=336338


----------



## glavoc (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in Kroatien denn mit Marmorbrassen aus? Die sind bei uns auch noch ein Winterzielfisch von Land. Vorwiegend nachts mit Garnele oder Wurm auf Grund auf Sand/Stein-Mischboden.



Die Schäfchen (HR Ovčica) kommen auch bei uns vor. Allerdings bei mir selbst in solch geringer Menge, dass sich ein gezieltes drauf angeln direkt so nicht lohnt...fehlt einfach an Sand und Nahrung. Ist aber auch ein angeln auf weite Distanz und dabei fein...dafür taugen meine Handleinen nicht^^
Ansich aber lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall in Mündungsbereichen der Flüsse mit ihren Sand/Sedimenteinträgen.
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da können sie mich vielleicht ganz lieb fragen. Ansonsten ist mir das Schnuppe. 

Marmorbrassen sind auch ziemlich lecker. Bei uns mit den langen Sandstränden gibt es auch einige davon. Vom Brandungsangeln hab ich mich aber komplett entfernt.


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Brandungsangeln/Beach Ledgering mach ich auch kaum noch.
Obwohl mein Hausstrand dafür prädestiniert ist.
Ich mag's nicht, wenn da nachts immer noch Leute rumschwimmen.
So völlig außerhalb der Saison würd ich es schon mal wieder machen.
Generell find ich Bootsangeln allerdings spannender.


----------



## Nacktangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gottkomplex? Ich dachte immer, dass es hier um den Austausch geht und nicht um das eigene Ego. 

Aber vielleicht fehlen mir ja auch nur alle Infos....

Ich werde in 2 Wochen für ein paar Tage Richtung Rijeka fahren, falls ich was spektakuläres aus dem Wasser ziehen kann, werde ich berichten! 
Vielleicht sogar, wenn es nicht ganz so spektakulär ist 

Euch einen guten Start in die Woche, jetzt ist eine gute Zeit, um sich langsam mit neuem Angelkram für den Sommerurlaub einzudecken


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, die ersten Wurfübungen mit der Brandungsrute sind erfolgreich absolviert. Leider recht stressig wenn man nicht die Sandbank sondern das Steinfeld trifft. Aber besser jetzt im hellen als heut abend. Kann ich nur hoffen dass wenn einer anbeißt der keinse Kreise schwimmt und meine Montage um die Felsen knotet. Werde morgen berichten ob ich mehr als nen Seestern erlege


----------



## glavoc (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri^^ 
Drück dir die Daumen. Vor Sonnenaufgang haste dann die näxte Möglichkeit.
Viel Petri!


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier ein paar meiner ersten Fänge in Kroatien. Nix großes. Das Messer ist 22cm und dient als Vergleich bzw. um die "Größe" zu veranschaulichen. Die 2auf dem Grill sind aus den Bacina see im Süden Kroatiens.


----------



## Nacktangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri, sind doch leckere Gesellen, die du da überlisten konntest!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Gottkomplex? Ich dachte immer, dass es hier um den Austausch geht und nicht um das eigene Ego



Was istn bei dir da falsch angekommen? 

Aber ist schon ok, wenn du dich am Wochenende stundenlang hier hin setzen würdest und das alles vorbereiten würdest und dann nichtmal ne Antwort bekommst, dann wäre dir das sicherlich egal. Zumal ich ja auch total wenig Arbeit darein investiere hier anderen Leuten an meinen Erfahrungen teilhaben zu lassen. Ich krieg das jetzt sicher grad in den falschen Hals, von daher will ich mich da auch garnicht weiter drüber aufregen. Hab schon zu viele Leute hier wegen solcher Sachen vergrault. 

Wir haben ja eh die Mittelmeergrundel hier an Bord, von daher geht das sicher alles sein Weg. 

@Baumi ich wollt mal nochmal ein Lob aussprechen vor allem zu dem was du zum Thema Nachhaltigkeit geschrieben hast. Ich denke jeder hier sollte sich diesen Abschnitt mal durchlesen und sich damit auseinandersetzen. Du sprichst da auch beim Releasen Punkte an, die ich total oft gerade bei den Spaniern sehe. Es gibt dort mittlerweile eine Fraktion militanter Releaser, bei denen man aber des öfteren Sachen sieht, die damit nicht vereinbar sind. Vermutlich aus Unwissenheit. Ich persönlich stehe dem Thema eher skeptisch gegenüber, aber habs natürlich auch schon gemacht. Und auch ich hab schon einen Fisch released der es sicher nicht überlebt hat. Das macht mir persönlich mehr zu schaffen, als ein Fisch den ich zum Essen mitnehme.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Hier ein paar meiner ersten Fänge in Kroatien. Nix großes. Das Messer ist 22cm und dient als Vergleich bzw. um die "Größe" zu veranschaulichen. Die 2auf dem Grill sind aus den Bacina see im Süden Kroatiens.



Schöne Zackis. Kann auch eine ziemlich spaßige Sache sein mit Gummifisch. Hat nur leider alles Zähne. 

Für einen kompletten Salzwasserfischer, was sind das für Karpfenähnliche Teilchen und schmeckt sowas?


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich glaube, der Gotteskomplex war garnicht auf dich bezogen, Dario... however.
Petri zu den Schriftbarschen. Sind extremst lecker, aber ein wenig Arbeit.
Mama Margarita macht exklusiv für ihre 3 Söhne und deren engste Freunde ne Suppe draus.
Dazu kommen Wurzelgemüse, gehackte Tomaten, Knobi, ein bisschen Zwiebel mit Kartoffeln in den Pott. Wasser drüber, salz und Pfeffer dazu.
Dann zum Sieden bringen.
Die Schrift- und Sägebarsche kommen in nem Netz drüber. Deckel drauf.
Wenn die Fische im Netz anfangen zu zerfallen kommen die raus und Margarita trennt das Fleisch komplett von den Gräten und fügt das gezupfte Fischfleisch wieder zur Suppe.
Früher war es so, dass die Fischer es sich nicht leisten konnten, große Serranidae/Zackenbarschartige zum Eigenverzehr zu behalten - die wurde gezwungener maßen verkauft.
Die Minizackis schmecken zwar mindestens genau so gut, aber haben halt keinen Marktwert.
Daher haben die Küstenmütter auch alle möglichen leckeren Rezepte für Kroppzeugs am Start...


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"Daher haben die Küstenmütter auch alle möglichen leckeren Rezepte für Kroppzeugs am Start.."
Könntest Du ein paar Rezepte beisteuern?
Das würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hört sich lecker an. Ich mach ja auch immer aus den Köpfen von den Zahnbrassen Suppe. Da ist immer noch so viel Fleisch dran, zu schade zum Wegwerfen. Vielleicht sollte ich mal sowas wie du dort für Zackis beschreibst probieren. Muss schon zugeben, dass man sich die Suppe auch Leid isst. 

Tatsächlich gibts in Spanien ja so die Tradition "mar y muntanya" zu kochen. Sprich meist Fleisch mit irgendwas an Meeresfrüchten. Das stammt wiederum wohl daher, dass man früher beim Dorffest immer was mit Hähnchen gekocht hat und da das teuer war man es strecken musste. Das hat man dann mit Langusten gemacht, die man haufenweise hatte. Tja, so ändern sich die Zeiten. Mir wäre es lieber, es wäre immernoch so rum. 

A propos Zeit Tackle aufzurüsten. Gibts denn hier schon Neuanschaffungen? Ich habe mir einen Tide Minnow Flyer 150 und nochmal ne YGK Super Jigman Braid bestellt. Die Schnur kann ich nur empfehlen. Den Tide Minnow hab ich mal in einer dunklen Farbe genommen, weil ich im Schaum dachte, dass sich da ein dunkler Köder vielleicht besser machen würde. Beim Sargoangeln funktionieren schwarze Gummifische nämlich auch am besten.


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Scorpion 77 : das sind Karpfenartige (cypriniden ist der Oberbegriff wenn ich mich nicht irre) die ein sehr kleines Verbreitungsgebiet haben und wohl nur in Teilen  Bosniens und Kroatiens vorkommen. Laut roter Liste nicht gefährdet was wohl auch am Geschmack liegt. Den würde ich mal als erdig, schlammig bis modrig beschreiben. Zumindest half weder viel Knoblauch noch Kräuter in der Bauchhöhle. Aber evtl. muss man die auch tahelang wässern oder pökeln und das kochen statt grillen. Unser Geschmack war jedenfalls beleidigt und ich hätte sie wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte gleich wieder released. 
@ Baumi : danke für das Rezept. Ich hab sie nacj dem säubern mit Knoblauch, Pfeffer und Salz auf den Grill - auch sehr lecker und erstaunlich sättigend. 2 pro Nase waren da genau richtig, da es ja noch etwas Brot und Salat gab.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hahaha also doch eher das was ich vermutet hatte. Schade eigentlich, aber jetzt weißt du es ja.


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Seh ich aus wie ne Küstenmutti, Brillendorsch? Haha...
Na ja, z.B. gäbe es "Bianco" was ein typisch korfiotisches Stew wäre:
Pro kg Fisch ne Handvoll Knoblauchzehen, 1kg in 2cm dicke Stücke geschnittene Kartoffeln, den Saft einer fetten Zitrone und 2 "Schöpfhände" (Kouftes) Wasser in ne tiefe Pfanne geben. Grobes Salz drüber, Deckel drauf.
Ein Viertelstündchen kochen lassen. Dann Deckel weg.
Den geputzten und nur leicht gesalzenen Fisch drauf legen, Deckel drauf.
Auf keinen Fall umrühren.
Nach 20 Minuten wieder öffnen, bisschen schwarzen Pfeffer drüber mahlen und ne Zitrone drüber auspressen. Wenn zur Hand ein bisschen gehackte Petersilie drüber.
Macht man vor allem mit Hechtdorsch/Seehecht oder Meeräschen, aber auch Serranidae.
Ne Variation von mir: Wasser halb mit Kokosmilch mischen und 2 Vanilleschoten mittig längs spalten und hinzugeben..


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

"Seh ich aus wie ne Küstenmutti, Brillendorsch? Haha..."

kann ja nicht wissen, wie Du aus siehst, hast ja kein Profilbild.

Danke für das einfache aber sicherlich gute Rezept.
Im Grund wie die meisten Fischsuppen, nur halt mit sehr viel Knoblauch


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Leute ich krieg Hunger...


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bestellung angekommen:




Die YGK Super Jigman hab ich jetzt seit nem halben Jahr auf meiner Rolle und habe sie getestet und muss sagen ich bin wirklich begeistert. Eine Topschnur, kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Qualität ist sehr gut. Von daher gibts die jetzt auch auf die 2. Rolle. 
Außerdem nen paar Drillinge, das Salzwasser fordert trotz allem abspülen immer wieder seinen Tribut. 

Den Tide Minnow Flyer Slim 140 habe ich mir gekauft, weil ich nach einem dunklen Köder gesucht habe. Ich dachte mir, wenn ich in weißem Wasser fische, wo alles schaumig ist, dann sollte ein dunkler Köder evtl einfach nochmal was mehr auffallen. Mal gucken, ob das in der Realität so ist. Ist mein erster Tide Minnow, fischen ja aber viele mit. Mal gucken wann ich den testen kann. Farbe gefällt mir aber an sich ganz gut!


----------



## Seatrout (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die tide minnows sind top, fische ich auch sehr gern in allen Größen


----------



## Nacktangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gefällt mir auch gut, sieht schick aus! Das Auge angelt ja bekanntlich mit 

Ich warte noch auf ein Paket mit ner billigen Tele fürs Grundangeln am Meer, ein paar Tintenfischködern und Black Minnows 90. Wollte die schon ewig mal testen - jetzt ist es hoffentlich bald soweit! Hier im Tröt sind die ja echte Erfolgsköder...


----------



## micha257 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo in die Runde. Fahre in der  letzten August Woche nach Kroatien  (Porec).
 wollte es dort von Land mit Wobbler probieren und vielleicht über einheimische probieren mit einem Boot draußen Angeln zu können. Was benötige ich an tackle ? Hane eine Spin bis 15gr wg und eine bis 28gr dachte damit kleinere Wobbler zu fischen. Stärkeres Gerät habe ich auch noch aber benötige ich das ? Vielleicht vom Boot? Wäre auch dankbar wenn ihr zur Schnur und dem vorfach was sagen Könntet.  Für mich wäre es mein erstes mal fischen im warmen Süden.

Danke vorab für eure Antworten 

Gruß Micha 
w


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Die tide minnows sind top, fische ich auch sehr gern in allen Größen



Schön zu hören. Bin mal gespannt, ob er im Schaum was bringt. Werd aber jetzt ne ganze Weile nicht dazu kommen. 

Black Minnow hat bei mir echt gut funktioniert. Nehm ja immer den 70er zum Sargoangeln und wenn du den einfach so a la ULRF benutzt kriegste sauviele Bisse. Nur hat leider auch alles Zähne. Je nach Einsatzgebiet lohnt sich für dich evtl ein Assisthook.


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallöchen allerseits
Micha erstmal ein Tip:die 660 Seiten lesen....
Gekauft habe ich nichts mehr ,außer bei Ali Kleinkram zum Squids fischen .
Aber ich war feißig und habe noch ein paar Teile gebaut :

















Vorbilder waren Voladors von Mangrove ,jackfins90 +stylo+ein baby runboh ...
Einen Popper hab ich dann auch gleich umgebastelt , das Gewicht passte vorher nicht.
Nun fehlt noch was wichtiges und ich weiß nicht recht ,wie ich die montieren soll .
Drillinge bin ich nicht mehr so der Fan von , Einzelhaken ??
Oder sogar single Assists die vorne angehängt werden?
Das ist inzwischen mein Favorit bei Casting jigs , aber ob das auch bei stickbaits funzt?????
also für Meinungen wär ich dankbar
TL Dieter


----------



## micha257 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dieter Danke für deinen Tip. Mir brennen nun die Augen und ich habe jetzt alle 660 Seiten durch gelesen.


----------



## Nacktangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für den Tip mit dem Assisthook @Scorp, welche Haken(größe) benutzt du und wie hängst du sie an? 
Wie viel Spiel macht der A-Hook aus deiner Erfahrung kaputt?


----------



## Nacktangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## glavoc (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Drillinge bin ich nicht mehr so der Fan von , Einzelhaken ??
> Oder sogar single Assists die vorne angehängt werden?
> Das ist inzwischen mein Favorit bei Casting jigs , aber ob das auch bei stickbaits funzt?????
> also für Meinungen wär ich dankbar
> TL Dieter



Hammerdinger Dieter! #6#6Sauber, besonders der Stylo needlefish gefällt mir (bedarfsbezogen) sehr, aber auch die anderen...
Nimm Single Hooks, wenn du Drillinge nicht magst. Ich benutze zBsp die von Mustad, gibt aber auch bei Ali entsprechendes. Du fängst mit Single Hooks nicht weniger, mMn...
#h


----------



## Angorafrosch (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, seit gestern zurück aus Istrien. Da ging von Land aus sowas von garnix. Ich habe nicht einen Biss gehabt aber muss auch sagen das ich nirgends auch nur einen Fisch gesehen habe. Weder im Hafen noch sonstwo. Man könnte meinen die Gegend ist Mitte März fischfreie Zone, zumal auch nicht ein Fischerboot aus- bzw. eingelaufen ist. Aber immerhin habe ich dank einiger Übung meine Wurfweite mit der Brandungsrute ca. verdoppeln können. Und auch kein Tackle verloren, auch wenn das Einholen bei dem ganzen Steinen unter Wasser eine Herausforderung war. 
Naja, im Juni gehts dann mit´m Schlauchboot in die Bereiche wo ich mit der Brandungsrute nicht mehr hin komme. Denke mal bei 20-30m Wassertiefe sollte dann, auch dank des dann wärmeren Wassers, n bissl was gehen.
Weiß jemand wie es sich in Kroatien mit Schlauchi + Elektromotor verhält, von wegen Bootsschein, Begrenzung wie weit man raus darf etc?


----------



## hans albers (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Mir brennen nun die Augen und ich habe jetzt alle 660 Seiten durch gelesen.



...


----------



## hans albers (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@tdieter-26

schöne teile !! 

mir gefällt der zweite von unten sehr gut.
(needle)


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip mit dem Assisthook @Scorp, welche Haken(größe) benutzt du und wie hängst du sie an?
> Wie viel Spiel macht der A-Hook aus deiner Erfahrung kaputt?



Tatsächlich benutze ich den Black Minnow 90 nicht. Ich benutze den Black Minnow 70, der sich zwar was schlechter werfen lässt, der aber dafür so klein ist, dass man nicht unbedingt einen Assist braucht. Tendenziell ist ja ohne Assist auch besser. Josep aber z.b. nimmt immer den 90er und da findest du sicher auch die Hakengröße die er nimmt --> http://pescacostabrava.es/

Wo ich an den größeren BMs Assists dran gemacht habe, habe ich die einfach mit ner Nadel durchgezogen und dann eine Schlaufe um den richtigen Haken gelegt. Kannst aber natürlich auch an der Öse festmachen. Die ist nur recht klein bei den kleinen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du hast echt 600 Seiten gelesen |bigeyes Dann weißt du ja jetzt alles :m

@Dieter na jetzt bin ich gespannt ob du damit erfolgreich bist. Ich glaub schon. Wenn du bald runterfährst, dann sollte alles voll mit deinen Zielfischen sein. 

@glavoc ja mit Einzelhaken solltest du dich auskennen. Meine mich zu erinnern, dass man euch die Drillinge verboten hat? #q


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Micha ,gut gemacht.Zu deiner Frage wird sich die Küsten-spinnfisch Fraktion sicherlich noch äußern.
Ruten von 15+28g scheinen mir seehr leicht .Außerdem Ende August , noch Hochsaison und viel los...
Für mich ist das die Zeit für Makrelen ,Mahis ,Doraden+Bonitos , vom Boot aus .Und meist mit naturköder , Wenn Kunstköder , z.B. auf Mahis , dann eher kl Popper, +casting jigs .
Von meinen Eigenbauten gefällt mir persönlich der unterste vom Bild oben am besten .Das dekor + Oberfläche kommt einer echten Sardine sehr nah , das war Absicht ... 
Ich denke auch , dass ich mit singles montieren werde...
Ich weiß noch nicht weche.
Am liebsten würde ich keine Haken direkt am Stick montieren , sondern so (ähnlich):






Damit die sticks nicht als Hebel wirken können , Bei montage :Vorfach-Solidring-Splitring-assist ist der Zug direkter in einer Linie.
Ich bin schon am überlegen , ob ich nochmal 1-2 Voladors bauen soll , bei denen ich eine kleine Rille am Rücken einfräse + dort ein Stahlvorfach mit Single Haken am Ende leicht einklebe.
Keine Ahnung ob das eine gute Idee ist????


----------



## hans albers (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

sieht doch gut aus...


----------



## glavoc (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @glavoc ja mit Einzelhaken solltest du dich auskennen. Meine mich zu erinnern, dass man euch die Drillinge verboten hat? #q



Nun ja, nicht direkt^^...habs anderstwo schon geschrieben: völliges Chaos- werde in dem näxten Tagen was an Infos zusammentragen und dann wohl öfters im Sommer darauf verlinken/verweisen..Allein die 30 lbs bei Ruten und Rollen werden lustig in der Praxis zu überprüfen^^:vik:

Dieter - 7-28 g vom Ufer passt, wenn du nicht Jiggen willst. Also leichtes Spinnen auf Wölfe oder wie hier auf Blaubarsche, auch eine 28g Rute (aber ne sehr EDLE):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVD06Z7cGl8

lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

glavoc das mag so sein vom Ufer aus.
Das Video kenne ich ,mein weißes Dings ist auch dem jackfin stylo nachempfunden .allerdings mit ~36 g bischen schwerer.
Das ist auch für bluefish gedacht , bei kurzen Ködern kriegen die oft das vorfach zwischen die Zähne ,das wars dann...


----------



## glavoc (15. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

richtig, vom Ufer und nur so was es gemeint. Fürs Boot reicht 28g eigentl. für fast gar keine Methode.
Mag das Video, weil Optik, Feeling und Rutenaktion so schön zu sehen sind. Sogar die Musik nervt nicht 
grüßle


----------



## Mett (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weil in dem Video der gefangenen Fisch so schön in der Sonne liegt eine Frage an die Uferangler die mich schon lange beschäftigt.

Wie verwart ihr den gefangenen Fisch wenn ihr weiter angeln wollt ?
Gerde im Sommer ist ein größerer Fang das baldige Ende des Angeltags weil Kühlbox etc. viel zu umständlich ist über die Felsen zu schleppen.


----------



## hans albers (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

moin,

gibt da verschiedene möglichkeiten:
zb. in nasses zeitungspapier einwickeln 
(in schatten legen)

oder ne tüte mit meerwassser.
oder kleine becken im fels, 
wo sich wasser gesammelt hat.

im übrigen sind die temperaturen 
ja auch abends etwas angenehmer.

im sommer tagsüber wär es mir viel zu heiss.|rolleyes


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Falteimer aus Planengewebe sind da ganz robust und brauchbar.
Kleine faltbare Kühltasche und Coldpacks (aus dem Sportmedizinbedarf) sind auch hilfreich.


----------



## glavoc (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Weil in dem Video der gefangenen Fisch so schön in der Sonne liegt eine Frage an die Uferangler die mich schon lange beschäftigt.



Der hat sie sich abgelegt, um möglichst viele aus dem Schwarm zu zokken. Meist ist da nur kurz Zeit und wer dabei zu viel Zeit verliert, hat das nachssehen...kenne und mache ich manchmal auch so^^
Ein Abschlagen und Kiemenschnitt ist weder in GR noch in HR gesetzlich nötig - machen ja weltweit fast alle Fischer so.
Während ich in D`Land aber natürlich alles völlig gesetzeskonform und mit "waidmännischer guter Praxis" handhabe, was immer das auch ist:q|supergri

Ansonsten hab ich mir vor Jahren einen Thermokinderrucksack (Billigangebot) geholt, wo ich 2,3 kl. Plastikflaschen mit gefrorenem Trinkwasser bei habe...da kommen die Fische rein und nach und nach trinke ich kühles H2O..passen auch noch meist zwei kl. Köderboxen mit rein, und der sonstige Kleinkram.
Überhaupt Sommer und Uferspinnen - achtet auf ausreichend Wasser! Sowie Polbrille,Kopfbedeckung und ein weißes T-Shirt, ggf. Sonnenschutz...kühlt euch auch immer wieder im Meer ab (Sonnenstich).
Habt unbedingt ein wasserdicht verpacktes Händy mit. Gutes Schuhwerk, (welches kaputtgehen darf )ist auch ratsam.
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Dieter Na mein Stylo hat aber irgendwie ne andere Form  Deiner gefällt mir aber auch gut! 

@glavoc ja Patrick hatte es im bgb geschrieben. Ganz komische Sachen. Auch mit der Lizenzbeschaffung. Und das mit 30lbs wird wohl dich kaum betreffen. Ich mein, meine Schnur die ich zuletzt gepostet hab ist da sogar drüber. Es geht wohl auch um so Sachen, dass einige auf BFT chummen und erzählen sie wollten LT fangen und sowas. Ja und das mit den Drillingen und kein Inox das hab ich nicht mehr so ganz in Erinnerung... 

Übrigens halte ich eine max WG 28g Rute nicht für die Wahl, wenn man mit nem Stylo fischt. Also klar, die Bluefish da die sind so spaßig. Aber wehe da kommt mal ne Palometta oder auch mal ein richtig guter Bluefish. Dann ist Ruckzuck Ende und das ist ärgerlich. Und der Stylo ist an meiner Mitsio, die bis 60g WG hat glaube ich, immer noch ein Geschoss. Also mit der Wurfweite kann man da nur bedingt argumentieren. Ist immer die Frage: wieviel Tackle kann man sich irgendwo hinstellen und wie viel immer mitnehmen.


----------



## Mett (19. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für die Tipps !

die kleinen Wasserbecken werden gerade im Sommer so aufgeheizt das ich da eigentlich keinen frischen Fisch hineinlegen würde.

Falteimer habe ich auch in Verwendung und das geht auch so einigermaßen aber ist halt nicht optimal.

Spricht was dagegen die gefagenen Fische an der Wasserline mit einem Seil am Felsen zu fixieren ?


----------



## glavoc (19. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tach,


Mett schrieb:


> die kleinen Wasserbecken werden gerade im Sommer so aufgeheizt das ich da eigentlich keinen frischen Fisch hineinlegen würde.
> 
> Ja, dass und mangelnder Sauerstoff sind im Sommer dabei die Hauptprobleme. Sehe ich genauso, gibt jedoch selten dennoch Stellen, wo es möglich wäre auch bei 38 °C im Schatten. Fürs Spinnangeln, wenn man Strecke macht (und das mache ich meistens) eher ungeeignet.
> 
> ...



Kannst du auch machen, jedoch wird allerlei Getier versuchen sich deinen Fisch zu holen (Krebse holen die Leine ein und fangen vom Schwanzende an..:m), Conger im Dunkeln und eventuell tags auch so mancher Vogel...

lgrüßle|wavey:


----------



## glavoc (19. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @glavoc ja Patrick hatte es im bgb geschrieben. Ganz komische Sachen. Auch mit der Lizenzbeschaffung. Und das mit 30lbs wird wohl dich kaum betreffen. Ich mein, meine Schnur die ich zuletzt gepostet hab ist da sogar drüber. Es geht wohl auch um so Sachen, dass einige auf BFT chummen und erzählen sie wollten LT fangen und sowas. Ja und das mit den Drillingen und kein Inox das hab ich nicht mehr so ganz in Erinnerung...
> 
> Richtig, die 30 lbs Grenze betrifft nicht die Uferangler. Also Heavy Casting und Shorejigging bleiben hiervon unberührt. Ebenso das fischen  vom Boot mit der Handleine, egal ob nun Paternoster/vertikal oder geschleppt/Panula. Fischt du jedoch mit Rute und Rolle über 30 lbs vom Boot aus, beginnt die neue Gesetzeslage, kompliziert zu werden. Denn ab da benötigst du die neue Lizenz für "große Fische" samt den dazugehörigen Regeln die nun zu beachten sind  (Also Circle Hooks oder J Hook bei Kunstködern- mit wohl nur einem Haken) Kein Inox mehr erlaubt, Weder Haken, noch Snaps oder Wirbel etc- nix darf mehr Edelstahl sein. (Hiermit werden die BG Regeln einfach auf die >30 lbs Angler übertragen. Grund ist natürlich das unterbinden der Tunajagd...)
> Aber nun ist diese Lizenz nur mit der Sportlizenz zu erwerben und die jeweilige Boot(e bis zu drei) müssen eingetragen sein (bei Erwerb) - somit ist die Lizenz ungültig, fische ich zBsp dann damit auf dem Boot eines Freundes, welcher sie nicht hat, und ich seine Registrierung nicht eingetragen hab....
> ...



#6jepp, ich fische den meinen auch auf ner MH Rute, gibt jedoch mittlerweile etwas leichtere Modelle günstig auch für die ML Rute...

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich hab das Problem mit dem Uferangeln im Sommer und Fisch auch schon gehabt. War zwar nur ne Bandbrasse, aber die wollt ich nachher nicht mehr essen. Deshalb denke ich, wenn man nicht einfach mal 1,5 L Eis mitschleppen möchte, was ja auch locker machbar ist, Freut man sich auch, wenn man es trinken kann  Wie glavoc es ja auch schon sagte. Dann sollte man eben entweder releasen oder bei einem guten Fisch dann zeitig aufhören. Da das aber im Sommer eh alles eine Quälerei ist in der Hitze zu Angeln, denke ich man beschränkt sich da doch eher auf die Morgenstunden oder Abendstunden. Und da ist es dann auch nicht mehr ganz so heiß und von 1h wird ein Fisch ja auch nicht schlecht. Da liegt hier zu Lande noch ganz anderes als Frischfisch im Laden...

Zur neuen Kroatien-Regelung: Also Circle Hooks an Lures das ist natürlich ne dolle Idee. Da sollte man lieber Barbless vorschreiben. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, außer in Deutschland, kann ich mir in keinem Land der Welt vorstellen, dass jemand rumgeht und die Sachen testet ob sie Inox sind?! Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel Panik für am Ende evtl. nur heiße Luft? Denn auch wenn es kein Inox ist, rennt ja keiner mit schon verrosteten Sachen rum. Und das meiste Inox gammelt ja auch noch ein bisschen rum, also schöne Rostpattina. Als ob da wer was sagt. Aber ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung... 

Auch die Lizenzvergabe mit nur persönlich und nur am Jahresanfang... da denke man darüber was man möchte.


----------



## glavoc (19. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

stop, circle beim Naturköder, j-Hook bei KuKö.
Zur Lizenzvergabe...kein Kommentar...ganz d.M.,  ging jedoch wohl kurze Zeit sogar online( viele Seeleute wären leer ausgegangen...)
Inox läßt sich spielend leicht überprüfen - brauchste nur nen Magneten .

Aber erinnert ihr euch, als es hier so her ging mit mir und Zulu gegen ulefish und seine Idee eine Lizenz für Griechenland zu fordern - hier erkennt man deutlich wohin sowas führen kann


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich finde ein Lizenzwesen gut, solange es zielführend ist.
Das heißt konkret, dass die Einnahmen zweckgebunden eingesetzt werden.
Aber auch, dass es ein Monitoring möglich macht, das heißt, das Fänger und Fänge registriert werden.
Ein Lizenzwesen alleine verbessert die Situation allerdings nicht.
Dazu gehören ein (Mindest-)Größenmanagement, wobei man über Entnahmefenster für manche Spezies und Fangtechniken nachdenken sollte.
Dann ein Schonzeitenmanagment, was unbedingt auf lokale Begebenheiten eingehen muss.
Daneben braucht es gestaffelte Schutzgebiete und absolute Verbotszonen für die Schleppnetzfischerei.
Machen wir uns doch nichts vor:
Das Mittelmeer ist nahrungsarm und nicht sehr produktiv. Es ist deswegen aber auch sehr interessant für uns Freizeitfischer, weil diese Besonderheit eine große Artenvielfalt hervorbringt.
Man kann es nur beschränkt nutzen, ohne dass es noch größeren Schaden nimmt.
Damit müssen wir eben leben.
Ich finde es ist ein Privileg, in diesem Meer angeln zu dürfen.
Da zahle ich dann auch gerne dafür und nehme Einschränkungen in Kauf.
Was nicht heißt, dass ich allen undurchdachten Müll und das Verhalten der Fischindustrie gut heiße...

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## glavoc (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Lizenzwesen gut, solange es zielführend ist.
> Das heißt konkret, dass die Einnahmen zweckgebunden eingesetzt werden.
> Aber auch, dass es ein Monitoring möglich macht, das heißt, das Fänger und Fänge registriert werden.
> Ein Lizenzwesen alleine verbessert die Situation allerdings nicht.
> ...



Auch hier bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!#h


----------



## Mett (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Lizenzen machen meiner Meinung nach Sinn, aber man muss halt auch am Boden bleiben bezüglich der Reglungen.
In Spanien finde ich das großteils ganz ok, die Lizenzkosten sind mehr als überschaubar und gleichzeitig bekommt man info zu Fanggrößen, Schutzgebieten etc. außerdem ist es ein rießen Vorteil wenn man die Lizenz online erwerben kann und nicht einen Urlaubstag braucht um diese dann Vorort auf irgendeinem Amt ordern muss das Kilometerweit vom Urlaubsort entfernt ist.


Danke auch nochmal für die Tipps bezüglich Fischaufbewahrung, natürlich nutzt man im Sommer zu 90% die Morgen oder Abendstunden, wobei ich auch gerne mal einen ganzen Angeltag einlege, mit der Hitze hab ich kein Problem |rolleyes
Bislang war wie auch Scorp schon geschrieben hat der Angeltag nach einem guten Fang bald vorbei, aber genau dann spürt man natürlich die größte Motivation weiter zu angeln. Kleinzeugs wird bei mir sowieso immer released.
Ich hatte eben die Hoffnung das jemand von euch den Tipp hätte den ich bislang übersehen habe, aber dann bleibt eben alles wie gewohnt.

Im Sommer werdens auch nur 10 Tage Urlaub am Meer, also bin ich absolut unterfischt dieses Jahr und hoffe auf viele Berichte von euch.


----------



## Nidderauer (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben die Hoffnung das jemand von euch den Tipp hätte den ich bislang übersehen habe, aber dann bleibt eben alles wie gewohnt.


 
 Das wäre nicht nur ein Tipp, sondern Mehrere in täglich wechselnder Kombination miteinander und das auch immer ortsabhängig. Das wäre ja auch langweilig, wenns anders wäre. Stell Dir vor, Du würdest bei jedem Angeltrip eine halbe Kühltruhe voll Fisch anschleppen, das hätte mit Spaß am Angeln nix mehr zu tun.

 Gutes Gelingen!

 Gruß Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben die Hoffnung das jemand von euch den Tipp hätte den ich bislang übersehen habe, aber dann bleibt eben alles wie gewohnt.



Ja gut nimm Trockeneis oder flüssigen Stickstoff mit, wenn du da eine Bezugsquelle findest  Ein Eisverkäufer z.B. #h

Also ich kann anhand einiger Erfahrung bestätigen, dass erfolgreiches Angeln ganz schön viel Arbeit nach sich ziehen kann... aber auch viele, leckere Essen


----------



## glavoc (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Lizenzen machen meiner Meinung nach Sinn, aber man muss halt auch am Boden bleiben bezüglich der Reglungen.
> In Spanien finde ich das großteils ganz ok, die Lizenzkosten sind mehr als überschaubar und gleichzeitig bekommt man info zu Fanggrößen, Schutzgebieten etc. außerdem ist es ein rießen Vorteil wenn man die Lizenz online erwerben kann und nicht einen Urlaubstag braucht um diese dann Vorort auf irgendeinem Amt ordern muss das Kilometerweit vom Urlaubsort entfernt ist.



Ja, wenn es denn so wie oben genannt gelöst wäre...:m

Ist es aber nicht, Unser Boardie Nacktangler beisst sich gerade durch das Netz, um sie zu bekommen..#h

Aber es ist viel, viel komplizierter da unten...der "Mali Ribolov" also die traditionelle Fischerei wird und wurde fast komplett verboten (daher auch die Splittung in recreational und sports..vermutlich will man viele der traditionellen dort hineinschieben).

Dann wurde die 30 tägige Lizenz abgeschafft und nur noch 1,3 und 7 Tage sind kaufbar...
Die Jahreslizenz war nur bis zum 1.März zu erwerben (Sportlizenz) und ich glaube nur über Sibenik online zu erwerben (wenige Wochen auch nur...)
Touristen werden auf jeden Fall jemanden im Freundeskreis brauchen um sich die Infos zu holen..nix da mit englisch, deutsch, italienisch, tschechoslowakisch und polnisch als Info-Dateien...versucht es doch spasseshalber mal selber...werd und bin dabei, so nen Leit-und Infodings fürs AB zu erstellen ... 
Heulen wird nix bringen, die Saison ist sicher wieder top besucht und die paar Urlaubsangler kann das Land locker verschmerzen. Zum Thun ebenso, ist ein Millionengeschäft und auch viele Arbeitsplätze hängen dran...wenige Charterboote decken den BG Bereich ab und die Insulaner gucken in die Röhre-sprichwörtlich und schauen wie die Thune gemässtet werden|supergri

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich mein letztendlich sind da ja auch einige Sachen dabei, die wir in Spanien schon lange hinter uns haben. 

-Fischen auf Thun ist bei uns schon länger quasi komplett untersagt, ihr in HR dürft ja C&R
- Auslegen von Netzen, Reusen, Langleinen und sowas eh schon längst alles verboten worden
- Fischen mit Licht auf Tintenfische, Lizenzen sind nicht mehr zu erwerben und auch nicht vererbbar. Die Leute sterben also langsam weg, die es noch dürfen

Lizenzbesorgung ist allerdings auch echt gut gemacht mittlerweile bei uns in CAT. Tatsächlich mittlerweile nicht nur auf spanisch (was für Katalanen schon sehr vorbildlich wäre!) sondern sogar auf Englisch!!! Wie das mit der Anexo3 Lizenz für Thunfisch ist weiß ich nicht, da hab ich mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt, weil es in der Zeit, wo Quote ist, bei uns eh nicht erlaubt ist. 

Letztendlich bin ich bereit auch einige Einschränkungen meines Hobbies hinzunehmen, den ich würde viel tun um mein Revier zu schützen. Auf Unverständnis stößt das aber immer dann, wenn der Sportangler der böse ist. Ja ich fange den ein oder anderen Fisch, aber das ist nur lächerlich in Anbetracht der Flotte Schleppfischer. Gott sei Dank muss man sagen, reguliert sich das Geschäft allmählich selbst runter, weil trotzt Subventionen ohne Ende (an der Profitanke würd ich gern tanken dürfen!) es sich schlichtweg nicht rentiert. Argumentation mit Arbeitsplätzen, naja. Die Leute verdienen kaum Geld und es ist auch kaum ein Einheimischer mehr auf den Booten um für die Hungerlöhne zu arbeiten. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das alles entwickelt. Bei euch in Kroatien glaub ich z.B. , dass das mit den Inox-Sachen viel zu sehr gehyped wird. Das ist so eine typisch deutsche Sache. Hier würden sie auch mit ner Schieblehre auf Schnurdurchmesser kontrollieren. 
Wir sind ja in Spanien auch in einer Zone unterwegs, die schützenswert ist und da besteht auch ein Risiko, dass sie uns irgendwann komplett aussperren wollen. Sowas hatten sie schonmal geplant, PRUG.


----------



## glavoc (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> I
> - Auslegen von Netzen, Reusen, Langleinen und sowas eh schon längst alles verboten worden
> 
> Nein bei uns nicht. Du erwirbst zur recreativen dann jeweils die von dir benötigten Extramethoden (Reussen, Feral(Lampen), Langleinen etc.)
> ...



ja hoffen wir halt auf Besserung der bestehenden Verhältnisse #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich beziehe mich da a) auf Spanien und b nicht durchgehend auf Thunfisch. Klar ist die Thunfischfischerei die, die richtig richtig fett Kohle macht und ne dicke Lobby hat


----------



## Nidderauer (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich da a) auf Spanien und b nicht durchgehend auf Thunfisch. Klar ist die Thunfischfischerei die, die richtig richtig fett Kohle macht und ne dicke Lobby hat



Wie in allen Bereichen, sind das ganz ganz wenige einzelne Personen, die da richtig viel Kohle machen. Zu dem Personenkreis gehören die Fischer selbst mit Sicherheit nicht.

Da wäre es in jedem Fall sinnvoller, die kommerzielle Fischerei auf Thun komplett zu verbieten und dafür zu sorgen, dass möglichst viele Menschen davon leben können.

Sowohl in Bezug auf die Fischerei, als auch den Tourismus.

Wenn Regelungen gegen die breite Masse gerichtet sind, dann ist das nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Privatmensch auf dem Meer da als potentieller Terrorist gesehen wird, denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## glavoc (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ja so ist das leider- für Dalmatien gilt, dass der Exodus der Inselbewohner weiter zunimmt und sich die bewohnten Inseln leeren. Tausende Jahre haben diese Menschen von der traditionellen Fischerei gelebt und dass Meer dabei NACHHALTIG!!! bewirtschaftet. Es war und ist ihr Meer! Nicht das von einer Deligation und Arbeitsgruppen, die nicht geschafft haben Fragen und Probleme in den Beitrittsverhandlungen, sowie die geforderten Aufgaben/Punkte/Umsetzungen abzuarbeiten....
Von vermutlich 25 000 traditionellen Fischern durften nur 3500 eine bekommen...(Punktesystem).
Nachdem die Einheimischen eingegrenzt/ausgesperrt wurden, geht es jetzt halt weiter...teilweise unter Applaus der Kontinentalkroaten - jenen sei an dieser Stelle von mir gesagt: warum macht ihr sommers dann Urlaub bei uns? Geht doch weiter in der Sava oder der Donau baden...oder verbringt den gesamten Winter einmal auf einer der äusseren Inseln ^^ und führt euch am Meer nicht wie die neuen Herren auf!
Ich erinner mich an zu viele unschöne Szenen...


----------



## Nidderauer (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tut mir leid Glavoc, ich wollte da keine Wunden wieder aufreissen. aber leider ist es überall auf der Welt dasselbe üble Spiel der Mächtigen bzw. des Kapitals. Trotzdem bemerkenswert, dass du da nach wie vor dazu in der Lage bist, Werbung für dein Land zu machen, indem Du z.B. hier keine Mühen scheust, in immer freundlicher, korrekter Art und Weise Auskunft zu geben. Ich gehöre da eher zu der Sorte, die irgendwann einfach zumachen...


----------



## glavoc (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun zuallererst bin ich Fischbegeistert! Das ist der Grund, warum ich hier mitschreibe. So wie auch Baumi finde ich es ein Privileg, dort fischen zu dürfen. Familienbezogen kenne ich mich bissle aus und bringe meine Erfahrungen daher hier in die Diskussion mitein profitiere hier aber auch krass von den Erfahrungen aller hier beteiligten...
Mein obiger Exkurs sollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich kaum mit deutschen, slovenischen, österreichischen oder sonstigen Touristen oder Ferienhauseignern Probleme habe, jedoch bei den "eigenen" so manches mal am liebsten ausgeflippt wäre...Müllbeutel (mehrere blaue große Säcke voll einfach in der Bucht abladen und versuchen sich am morgen (wo ich schon längst fett am angeln war) aus dem Staub zu machen...ein älterer Kontinentalkroate der mir tatsächlch versucht mit Harpune den Fisch vom Haken zu schießen und an den 14-16m Tiefe scheitert...überhaupt Müll hinterlassen aber auch...ich hör am besten auf 
man ärgert sich bei den Kroaten(auch wenn sie vom Festland kommen) natürlich mehr, müßten sie es doch gerade besser wissen..
Sven du reisst keine Wunden auf..ja das Spiel des Kapitals. Ein Allgemeinplatz aber immer wieder wert benannt zu werden. Leben wir doch in einer Welt, welche augenblicklich wohl für 13 Milliarden Menschen Nahrung produziert und dennoch lassen wir unsergleich Geschwister verhungern...weil sich eben der Tauschwert realisieren muß- gelingt es nicht, wird zBsp lieber Nahrung vernichtet 
Jetzt wird es aber viel zu viel OT und weil draussen die Sonne scheint und der Frühling langsam kommt...sollte ich doch lieber heute raus zu angeln gehn`!!


----------



## Nacktangler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Trotzdem bemerkenswert, dass du da nach wie vor dazu in der Lage bist, Werbung für dein Land zu machen, indem Du z.B. hier keine Mühen scheust, in immer freundlicher, korrekter Art und Weise Auskunft zu geben.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Wirklich bemerkenswert! 

Glavoc hat es ja schon erwähnt, ich kämpfe mich gerade durch die Bestimmungen... Leider ist das Englisch des zuständigen kroatischen Ministeriums auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei...
Kurze Zusammenfassung:
Dieses Jahr ist alles anders als letztes Jahr. Man braucht genau die andere Lizenz als sonst, Bezeichnungen sind irreführend, Schaltflächen auf der Homepage ohne Inhalt und falls man mit der Harpune is Wasser will, ist man aufgeschmissen. Naja... Ich lasse das mal als meinen persönlichen Erfahrungsbericht zum Thema "Vorarbeiten zum Angeln am Mittelmeer" so stehen.
Hoffentlich kann ich in 2 Wochen auch zum tatsächlichen Angeln was schreiben. Und wurde nicht verhaftet, weil mir irgend ein Zettel gefehlt hat. Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola companeros
Das ist ein wirklich schwieriges und unerfreuliches Thema .Ich denke auch , dass man das Meer und alles was drin lebt inzwischen schützen muss , aber wie das gemacht wird finde ich katastophal .Wenn  Bürokraten + Politiker entscheiden sowieso , :c


  Schon vor längerer Zeit habe ich mal geschrieben , dass man kein Prophet sein muss um vorherzusagen , dass es immer mehr Verbote und Vorschriften+Kontrollen  geben wird.Überall… Kroatien ist da nur Vorreiter und besonders krass .
  Und die letzten und schwächsten beißen die Hunde wie man so schön sagt.
  Auf dem Wasser gehören wir auch dazu , wir haben keine Lobby .
  Die Zeiten wo die Gaben des Meeres allen gemeinsam gehörten und jeder sich nehmen durfte sind vorbei.Und Geld regiert die Welt , aber so was von ….


  In Spanien ist wohl auch was in Arbeit an neuen Verboten . mal sehn…
  Ich bin nur froh , dass ich die Zeit des relativ freien Fischens noch grade so erwischt habe .
  [FONT=&quot]Besser wird es garantiert nicht werden , und dagegen Thun können wir gar nix  [/FONT]


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter, 
du hast mit allem Recht, außer damit, dass man nichts tun könnte.
Ich weiß, all das spielt sich fern unserer unmittelbaren Einflusssphären ab.
Trotzdem, auch wir haben eine Lobby in Europa - die EAA.
Was derzeit an Erneuerungen im Sportfischereirecht in den Anrainerstaaten geschieht, ist auf europäische Leitlinien zurück zu führen.
Im Europäischen Parlament gibt es ein "Forum on Recreational Fisheries and Aquatic Environment", das beratend bei Gesetzesentwürfen auftritt und ein wichtiger Hebel ist, am Ende auch mit Auswirkungen auf unsere Angelländer.
Mit den Social Media haben wir Angler ein mächtiges Werkzeug.

Die bisherige EU-Gesetzgebung sieht die Sportfischerei nicht als als gleichbedeutend mit der Fischindustrie.
Es wurden einfach nie wirklich Erhebungen gemacht, die die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei darlegen bzw. untermauern.
Da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass Freizeitangler mit unsinnigen Maßnahmen malträtiert werden, während die Fischindustrie einfach weiter macht.
Eine Initiative in der EU soll das nun ändern. Es gibt eine Resolution, die die Freizeitfischerei in ihrer Bedeutung mit der professionellen Fischerei und der Subsistenzfischerei gleichsetzen will, und auch "gute" Argumente (Umsätze, Arbeitsplätze etc.) mitbringt.
Das Draft dazu: http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides...L&reference=PE-615.424&format=PDF&language=DE
Dazu noch eine gute Präsentation von David Vertegaal: http://www.eaa-europe.org/files/eu-anglers-perspective-d-v_9074.pdf
Erst, wenn das erreicht ist, besteht überhaupt die Möglichkeit, in der Gesetzgebung zu unseren Gunsten zu arbeiten.
Und es wird eine Machtverschiebung geben:
Bisher hieß es bei vielen Fragen Fischindustrie vs. Meeresforscher/schützer.
Nun könnte es heißen Meeresforschung + Freizeitangler vs. Fischindustrie.
Das wär doch mal was...


----------



## Mett (22. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Eine Initiative in der EU soll das nun ändern. Es gibt eine Resolution, die die Freizeitfischerei in ihrer Bedeutung mit der professionellen Fischerei und der Subsistenzfischerei gleichsetzen will, und auch "gute" Argumente (Umsätze, Arbeitsplätze etc.) mitbringt.
> Das Draft dazu: http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides...L&reference=PE-615.424&format=PDF&language=DE
> Dazu noch eine gute Präsentation von David Vertegaal: http://www.eaa-europe.org/files/eu-anglers-perspective-d-v_9074.pdf
> Erst, wenn das erreicht ist, besteht überhaupt die Möglichkeit, in der Gesetzgebung zu unseren Gunsten zu arbeiten.
> ...




Das finde ich sehr Interessant, danke für den Beitrag.
Selbst wenn ich nicht oft zum Angeln komme finde ich das sehr wichtig.
Jede Stimme soll gehört werden nicht nur die Mächtigen !


----------



## glavoc (22. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na ja und in der Realität war genau ein Wochenende Zeit, den neuen Gesetzesentwurtf welcher nun in Kraft ist, zu kommentieren,,,,,,auch haben einige auf die Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei und den Angeltourismus sowie den Umsatz der Angelindustire hingewiesen ... einzig beachtet wurde davon einfach nix...
Es gibt in Kroatien tatsächlich die Möglichkeit von einer/M jedeM KroatenIn seine Meinung zu veröffentlichen bzw zu kommentieren wenn Gesetze verabschiedet werden:
https://esavjetovanja.gov.hr/ECon/MainScreen?entityId=6479

Ansonsten lese ich mich jetzt erst mal in Baumis Infos. Danke dafür Baumi!

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Was ist hier los? Alle über die Osterferien verreist? Freue mich schon auf die vielen Berichte die dann kommen werden!


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein, leider nicht verreist... Nach ner langen Erkältung hab ich nun eine Entzündung im Knie. Naja, wird schon.
Mit Reisen muss ich noch bis September warten, es sei denn es ergibt sich die Option mal noch ein paar Tage in Ligurien oder an der Cote d'azur einzulegen.
Nur müsste ich mich dann auf Landangeln beschränken, oder noch mal in nen zweiten Satz Sicherheitsausrüstung für's Böötchen investieren, was gleich mal 400.-€ sind.
Der Erstsatz liegt in Griechenland.
Das Meer fehlt mir halt schon.

Gut übrigens, dass die Redaktion dein Tintenfischtutorial veröffentlicht hat, Dario.
Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Aber ich denke, das müsste man irgendwie ein wenig anders machen, dass dieses wertvolle Material immer ganz oben leicht zu erreichen ist.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja also ich finds eigentlich schon schön, dass der Mühe da jetzt ein bisschen Wertschätzung entgegen kommt. Letztendlich hat Glavoc das eingefädelt, weil er den Christian drauf angesprochen hat und der dann mich. So wie es jetzt gemacht ist, ist es aber eigentlich ok. Zumindest über die Suche findet man es leicht. Und wenn es dann nachher noch ins Magazin kommt ist es ja ausreichend gesichert. Es gibt hier nicht so richtig eine Datenbank. Letztendlich wäre es ja auch kein Problem alle Berichte mal eben als PDF zu speichern und dann wo hochzuladen, wo nur solche fertigen Texte reinkommen. Vielleicht kommt sowas ja noch. 

Emails krieg ich auch nicht mehr, wenn hier jemand antwortet..


----------



## hans albers (29. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Aber ich denke, das müsste man irgendwie ein wenig anders machen, dass  dieses wertvolle Material immer ganz oben leicht zu erreichen ist.




kann man doch oben anpinnen... (mods)
dann bleibts da stehen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Leute, hab das Vertikalmethoden-PDF aktualisiert.
Ich habe es um ein Kapitel "Ankern - Position in der Drift halten" sowie ein Inhaltsverzeichnis ergänzt:
Vertikalmethoden im Mittelmeer

Jetzt muss es endlich September werden. Will dieses Jahr endlich die Gopro auf dem Boot einsetzen und auch mehr fotografieren.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Andre´ (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow tolle Arbeit Baumi, sensationell dass Du so einen Aufwand machst !  Top !

Danke


----------



## glavoc (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

dem schließe ich mich an! Danke Baumi!!
Hammer auch die Neuerungen - nice!


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hmmm gibts irgendeinen Trick, wie ich wieder Emails bekomme, wenn hier wer was postet? Krieg keine mehr. Baumi, deins muss ich dann später lesen. Morgen flieg ich runter, so alles klappt. Heute war ja schon wieder Chaos. Donnerstag und Samstag sehen fischbar aus. Sonntag gehts auch schon zurück. Vielleicht kann ich ja was fangen. 

Habe jetzt aufgerüstet und mir mal einen Kopfgurt für meine Gopro gekauft. Mal gucken, ob sich so gutes Material erreichen lässt. 

Hoffe ihr hattet alle ein schönes Osterfest  Ich nicht, also hab ich mir jetzt Urlaub verdient


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow echt viel los hier. Alle genießen wohl das schöne Wetter. Ich schreib trotzdem noch ein paar Zeilen zu meinem Kurztrip, der leider nicht ganz so erfolgreich war, wie ich gehofft hatte. 

Mittwoch morgen mit Bus und Bahn ging es zum Ddorf Flughafen. Von dort um 12 mit Norwegian Airlines nach Barcelona wo ich von meiner Schwester Jana und ihrem Freund Ralph abgeholt wurde. Flieger flog auch wieder übers Cap de Creus, dann 10min später landet man in Barcelona. Der Weg zurück mit dem Auto dauert dann aber 2h. Egal, Wetter ist bombastisch und die Bedingungen soweit ganz gut. Da Ralph vorher schon ein bisschen auf Wölfe unterwegs war und einen Fehlbiss hatte, war ich da ganz scharf drauf. Also zu Hause bei einem Kaffee auf dem Balkon schonmal auftacklen und dann abends direkt los. Dämmerungsphase mitnehmen ist das Ziel. Und idealerweise direkt einen Wolf auf die Schuppen legen. Wir fischen in einem Fluss und es hatte ca. eine Woche vorher stark geregnet. Es war viel Futterfisch da. Kleine und große Meeräschen. Überall sah man mal was, aber keine Jagdaktivitäten. Also erstmal blind gesponnen und die Chance genutzt meine Kopfhalterung für die Gopro auszuprobieren. 

Doch es wollten sich heute keine Wölfe zeigen. Wir waren an meinem Spot, wo ich meine beiden einzigen Wölfe gefangen habe und Ralph seinen Fehlbiss hatte. Doch hier war nix und jetzt wurde es langsam dunkler. Die Sonne war schon weg. Ich sag grade, dass ich nochmal einen anderen Spot testen werde als es in Wurfweite raubt! Eindeutig Wolfsbarsch! Also sofort auf die Knie und ans Wasser gekrochen. Wölfe rauben mehrfach doch erste Würfe, die auch gut platziert sind bringen nichts. Dann kommt ein Boot vorbeigefahren. Immer wieder verblüffend, dann braucht man nicht werfen. Dann rauben die nicht mehr, als würde ein Schalter umgelegt. Boot ist jetzt ein ganzes Stück vorbei und ich feuere meinen Köder mal weit raus, 10m Köderspiel WTD an der Oberfläche boom Biss, Fisch hängt. Dreht sich zwei mal an der Oberfläche, nimmt ein bisschen Schnur und ist ab. #q#q#q#q Der fühlte sich eigentlich ganz gut an. Kann das aber noch nicht beurteilen. Aber er war eher wie der erste, gute als der zweite Kleine. Ärgerlich. Später in der Dunkelheit rauben die Wölfe noch ein paar mal auf Entfernung, aber nicht in Wurfweite. Es taucht auch keiner mehr hinter unseren Ködern auf. Chance vertan. Offene Rechnung.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nächsten Tag ist sehr gutes Wetter angesagt. Ich hoffe einige Thunfisch oder Bonitofrenzies zu entdecken und beim Anwerfen einen zu erwischen. Bonito für die Pfanne, Thunfisch um ihm ein NOAA Tag zu verpassen. 

Wir kommen nicht so früh los, wie ich das eigentlich gewohnt bin. Aber müssen auch noch vorher zum Bäcker, weil wir ansonsten leider an Bord verhungern müssen und der bäckt in Spanien seine Brötchen später als in Deutschland. Anschließend noch Plane vom Boot abmachen, Boot auftanken und dann aber Richtung Cap de Creus. Es ist wunderbar flach. Vorm Cap Norfeu ein paar langsam und verstreut fressende Thune ohne Vögel, die aber meinen Popper konsequent ignorieren. Dann eine feeding frenzy von Obladas, die selbiges mit unseren Jigs tun. Es ist noch etwas wellig, aber kein Wind. Also fahren wir mal ein bisschen weiter um zu gucken ob dort mehr ist. Und da ist auch mehr! Aber nicht mehr Fisch, sondern mehr Wind... #q

Wir fahren bis Cadaques, drehen dann wieder um. Draußen sind Frenzies zu sehen, aber die erreicht man nur klitschnass und kann dann nicht vernünftig anwerfen. Der Nordwind arbeitet sich dann weiter vor und macht auch die vorher noch guten Spots schwierig. Wir jiggen ein bisschen, quatschen ein bisschen mit einem Freund, Sonnen uns ein wenig in einer windgeschützten Bucht und sichten neben drei Delfinen ein paar Mondfische. Letztere waren nicht scheu und wir konnten nah ran fahren und diese tollen Tiere beobachten. Die Delfine tauchten sofort ab. Schade, meine Schwester wollte unbedingt mal Delfine sehen und träumt da schon lange von. Jetzt hat sie immerhin welche gesehen, was ja schon toll ist, aber die haben sich nur einmal in 200m Entfernung gezeigt. 






Gegen mittag ist am wenigsten Fischaktivität und am meisten Wind. Zumindest mit den Fischen ist das ja oft so, leider kann man nicht in die Zukunft sehen, wie es sich mit dem Wind verhalten wird. Aber wir riskieren es heute mal und hoffen, dass er nachlässt. Eigentlich sollte er ja garnicht sein. Also einige Stunden später lässt er tatsächlich ein wenig nach. Wir haben erst vorm Cap Norfeu eine kleine Gruppe von Aggro Thunen, die auch mit ordenltich Futterneid und Speed agieren, aber nicht beißen und auch nicht konstant an einer Stelle sind. Dann einige Frenzies, jetzt halten sie auch mal ein bisschen an, sodass man werfen kann. Aber wegen der Welle ist mit Poppern nichts zu bestücken, ich fische einen sinkenden Stickbait. 

Dann in einer Wolke aus Sturmtauchern und Seeschwalben endlich mal eine größere Frenzy, alles slowly aber man kann gut anwerfen und die Frenzy bleibt. Und dann knallt mir doch tatsächlich der erhoffte Fisch auf den Köder. Schwimmt erst auf mich zu, ich kurbel wie ein irrer, dann kann ich vernünftig anschlagen und er geht ab. Nach untern und dann unterm Boot durch und ab. Nach paar Sekunden. Köder weg. 

Beweisfoto:





Was ist passiert? Vorfach 0,75mm sieht aus, als wärs in eine Schiffsschraube geraten. Ist es wohl auch, in die vom Thunfisch. Der hat mir mit seiner Flosse das FC zerschreddert. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass mein Vorfach plötzlich nur noch 50cm lang ist. Pech! 

Es gibt nachher noch ein paar Frenzies, aber wir hören auf ohne einen weiteren Biss zu bekommen. Jetzt liegen die Hoffnungen auf Samstag. 

Freitag ist starker Südwind angesagt. Da der aber morgens vmtl noch nicht pusten wird, werden wir da nochmal auf Woba gehen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Morgens auf Woba lohnt sich dann aber leider viel weniger als abends. Es gibt steigende Meeräschen, auch reichlich, aber nicht einen einzigen jagenden Fisch sehen wir. Also müssen wir nochmal abends gehen, das machen wir aber nicht an diesem Tag. Der ist Urlaubstag mit Abends Paella kochen und es war auch reichlich Wind. 

Samstag letzte Chance, meine Hoffnungen von besten Bedingungen und Thunfischen ohne Ende erfüllen sich aber leider überhaupt nicht. Es ist eine lange Llevantewelle mit 1m+ Höhe. Wind ist kaum, aber vor der Steilküste liegen Wellen aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen übereinander, außerdem schlägt Kreuzwelle von den Felsen zurück. Es ist der ideale Tag um seekrank zu werden. Ich fahre in Anbetracht der ersten Symptome bei meinen beiden Mitfahrern also in eine geschütztere Bucht und jigge ein bisschen mit Black Minnow. Nicht lange ist er unten, da meldet meine Schwester eine Delfinsichtung. Und dann erfüllt sich immerhin diese Hoffnung. Eine größere Gruppe Delfine ist in der Bucht unterwegs und lässt sich auch Zeit und zeigt uns schöne Sprünge. Ein paar mal kommt sogar ein einzelner Fisch ans Boot. Das ganze bei größter Schaukelei und nicht so gutem Wetter. Aber ein schönes Foto habe ich für euch. 






Meine Schwester ist schonmal begeistert und froh, dass sie mitgekommen ist. 

Wir fahren dann noch einige Mondfische, Delfine und Thunafrenzies an. Letztere sind enttäuschend und noch schlechter und weniger als am Donnerstag. Ich fische nen Gummifisch von Molix, weil ein Köderspiel nicht möglich ist. Bin genug damit beschäftig zu versuchen überhaupt stehen zu können. Beschließe recht schnell, dass das keinen Sinn macht. Das wäre ein bisschen zu Hardcore für die beiden. Bei dem Fischaufkommen hier und der grauen Wolkensuppe am Himmel verspricht das auch kaum Besserung. Aber da ich in weiser Vorraussicht meine Wobaspinne und die kleinen Black Minnows mitgenommen habe, will ich jetzt wenigstens auf Sargo ein wenig probieren. Dafür ist die lange Welle nämlich perfekt. Kann man schön ein paar Sargos im Schaum zocken. Zuerst klauen die aber nur sämtliches Gummi ab 1mm hinterm Haken. Es dauert ein paar Felsen und einige Black Minnows, ehe ich den ersten Sargo überlisten kann. Ein recht kleines Exemplar, von dem ich kein Foto habe, da meine Mitfahrer gerade zu sehr mit nicht kotzen beschäftigt waren. Ich beeil mich ja, aber drei Fische wären gut fürs Abendessen. 

Dummerweise hat ein anderes Boot die guten Sargobedingungen ebenfalls ausgenutzt und mir eine Reihe meiner besten Spots vor mir abgefischt. Tja dann kann man nix mehr machen. Meistens beißen sie nur bei den ersten Würfen und danach ist Schluss. Sind wohl nicht komplett doof. Demnach schmälert das die Fangchancen. Letztendlich gibts dann noch einen Spot wo er nicht war und da gibts auch direkt beim 3. oder 4. Wurf einen schönen Sargo, der von 2 weiteren bis recht nah ans Boot begleitet wird. Es sollte der einzige bleiben, der auf die Köder reinfallen sollte. Es gab noch einige Fehlbisse bzw. Einkürzungen meiner Black Minnows. Ich wollte dann aus Rücksicht in den Hafen und dafür abends nochmal auf Wolf probieren. Sonst hätte ich ein wenig später sicher noch ein paar Sargos holen können. 














Mittags laufen wir in den Hafen ein und verpacken das Boot wieder. Jetzt muss es da erstmal wieder auf mich warten. Ende Mai geht es dann nochmal für einen Kurztrip runter. 

Nicht komplett geschneidert und ein Abendessen springt auch bei rum, aber ich werde noch versuchen einen Wolf zu erspinnen um dann auch noch einen erfolgreichen Abschluss hinzukriegen. 
Und hier nochmal das abschließende Bild auf dem wunderschönen orangenen Fischteller, den ihr schon öfter mal gesehen haben dürftet  Die sehen zwar gleich groß aus, der obere hat aber mit 450g fast das doppelte wie der untere (250g). Lecker waren sie beide. 





Ich habe das ganze mit meiner Gopro aufgenommen und daraus ein Video zusammengeschnitten, welches ihr in meinem Youtube Channel findet. Seabream Fishing with Fiiish Black Minnow 70

Lasst mich mal wissen wie ihr das ganze findet, ist ja neuartig.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Abends bin ich dann mit schmerzenden Schultern zu den Wölfen aufgebrochen. Diesmal alleine. Ich habe mich auch gewissermaßen etwas geschunden in dem Urlaub, habe alles gegeben für einen Fisch. Mir taten durchgehend die Schultern weh vom vielen Werfen. Aber man muss sich im Mittelmeer den Fisch erarbeiten! 

Ich bin jedenfalls wieder an der selben Ecke, wo ich den Wolf verloren habe. Erstmal zeigt sich nix und es gibt auch keinen Biss oder Verfolger. Ist noch nicht spät genug denke ich mir. Es muss erst dunkel werden. Also setze ich mich auf einen angeschwemmten Stuhl und zieh mir eine Kanne Bier auf. #c Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. 

Kaum hab ich die Flasche am Mund sehe ich sie rauben in einiger Entfernung. Nicht in meiner Wurfweite, da wo sie letztes mal auch waren. Aber wenn ich da rüber wate und dort aufs Land klettere dann könnte ich hinkommen, oder ich warte hier. Neeee nicht warten, aktiv werden! Also Bier zurückgelassen und durch einen schlammigen Kanal rübergewatet, ein Stück gelaufen und hier jagen sie. An mehreren Stellen. Bei einem der ersten Würfe bekomme ich einen Fehlbiss auf meinen Stickbait. Danach wird der bei 100 Würfen ignoriert, obwohl sie immer noch jagen. Die vernatzen mich gerade. Und ich Idiot hab die Köderbox beim Bier stehen. Also werfe ich erstmal weiter und beschließe erst später, nochmal zurück zu waten und sie zu holen. Also erstmal einen kleinen Black Minnow angeknotet, der aber nichts erbringt. Dafür habe ich deutlich weniger Wurfweite. Dann meinen Patchinko drangeknotet. Selbes Spiel wie vorher, nach wenigen Würfen ein Biss, dann garnichts mehr. Die Wölfe halten mich zum Narren. Sie jagen da immer wieder die ganze Zeit und ich krieg keinen ans Band. Irgendwann gebe ich dann auf, weil ich auch auf die Zeit achten muss. Das war schon bitter zu gehen, obwohl sie jagen und zu wissen, dass man so schnell nicht zurückkommen kann. Aber die beiden die gebissen haben waren erheblich kleiner als der andere verlorene. Waren eher so Wölfe der untermaßigen Klasse. Naja, es macht Hoffnung. Ich mache immer weiter Fortschritte.


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Immerhin den Tuna gehaket, beim nächsten mal gibts bestimmt ein Tag für den. Wie immer spannender Bericht. Was für eine PE klasse hat deine tunarod? Hab mir nämlich gerade eine Yamaga bluesniper pe 4-5 zum Tuna angeln geholt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Immerhin den Tuna gehaket, beim nächsten mal gibts bestimmt ein Tag für den. Wie immer spannender Bericht. Was für eine PE klasse hat deine tunarod? Hab mir nämlich gerade eine Yamaga bluesniper pe 4-5 zum Tuna angeln geholt.



Ja das ist das schwierigste, einen ans Band zu bekommen. Der Tagstick bringt mir irgendwie Unglück. Habe ich seit nun 1 Jahr und seitdem keinen Thunfisch mehr rausgekriegt. Aber schon allein dies Jahr 5 verloren. Darunter allerdings 3 auf leichtes Jiggingzeug per Zufall.

Meine Tunarod (Major Craft Giant Killing GKC86 Tuna) ist glaube ich mit PE6-8 angegeben. Habe auch schon länger ein Auge auf eine Yamaga geworfen. So als Ergänzung, ein wenig heavier. Allerdings bei mir dann eher die BlueSniper Blacky 81/8 oder 81/10. Soll dich jetzt nicht abschrecken, dass ich da nen stabileren Stock vorgesehen habe. Ist auch im Kontext, dass ich das später mal mit auf ne Angelreise nehmen kann. Möchte ich nämlich auch irgendwann mal machen. 

Letztendlich ist es bei Tunarods wichtig, dass man im Endkampf genug Rückgrat hat um den Fisch hochzupumpen. Das wird bei größeren Fischen sonst irgendwann zur Qual und die werden dann nicht müde. Finde aber die Major Craft schon ziemlich gut fürs Mittelmeer, kann auch nicht mehr Bremse halten als die bringt. Und damit kann ich vor allem 30g Köder gut werfen, was leider sehr oft nötig ist. Auf großes Zeug gehen die bei mir fast nie.


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab die Blacky auch ins Auge geworfen, mir gehts nicht drum nur die ganz dicken zu fangen sondern auch mal leichte Köder mit 30g zu werfen und die hat jetzt ein Wg von 30 – 110g. Und. Laut yamaga haben die mir der auch von 40kg bft gefangen und sowas muss man ja auch erstmal beim angeln dran bekommen. Werde meine auch wieder mit nach Panama nehmen. Mir gehts um den Spaß und nicht um die 100kg yft  

Man kommt halt einfach zu selten dazu das tackle zu benutzen.


----------



## Mett (16. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie immer sehr schöner Bericht, Danke !

Hast ja einige Euros für die BM Schwänze gebraucht, aber zumindesst weis man das was beißt und verliehrt sie nicht als "Hänger".

Sehr schöne Spots, da wird man als Uferangler immer neidisch auf euch Bootsbesitzer |rolleyes

Video finde ich von der Qualität Klasse, der Ton ist deutlich besser als bei deinen vorigen Videos.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@silverfish Ja das ist auch die richtige Einstellung. Wenn du dann doch der Meinung bist, du seist undertackled, kannst du ja auch wieder verkaufen. Das Zeug verliert ja nicht so krass an Wert, wenn man es gut behandelt. 

@mett okay das freut mich zu hören. Klar, Sound ist besser, Kamera sitzt ja auch direkt aufm Sprachrohr  Hab das ja nun schon mehrfach gehört, aber selber nie so wahrgenommen. Werde dann evtl mal demnächst nochmal konkret am Sound rumarbeiten. Hatte eh überlegt mal auf ein vernünftiges Programm umzusteigen für die Filme. Mit Freeware ist man doch sehr limitiert bei manchen Dingen.

Achso ja Black Minnows hab ich noch deutlich mehr durchgeballert als im Video. Wollte ja nicht alle reinschneiden, dachte das wird zu langweilig  Aber waren sicher 3 Pakete. Hab auch 2 Köpfe an die Felsen gehangen. Aber mit normalen Jigheads ist das viel mehr und man muss sich auch klar machen, dass ein BM zwar deutlich teurer ist, aber die viele Knotenbinderei bei dem Geschaukel echt mies ist. Ich werd ja nicht seekrank, aber Knoten machen ist trotzdem immer ne heikle Sache. Und die Knoten reißen ja auch immer am Braid... zumindest bei mir


----------



## Mett (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab jetzt nochmal nachsehen müssen, verwendest du kein Snap vor dem Köder ?


----------



## Trickyfisher (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi, ich hab da mal eine frage wegen der Black Minnows.
Welche Längen und welche Kopgewichte verwendet ihr da und wie werden die am besten geführt?
Ich fliege ende Mai/Anfanh Juni für eine woche nach Korfu und möchte mir da auch Spinnzeugs mitnehmen.
Ich plane, vom Ufer aus zu werfen und ev. ein, zweimal ein boot zu mieten.
Wie geh ich´s da am besten an, welche Längen/Gewichte/Farben soll ich mir da am besten bestellen?
Vom Ufer aus, klar, werfen und dann mit kleinen Sprüngen einholen. aber wie macht ihr´s vom Boot aus?
Einfach in der drift vertikal jiggen? Schleppen?, werfen und einholen?
Danke schon mal
TL
johannes


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bericht Dario  

 Ich hoffe in meiner Elternzeit nochmal ans Meer zu kommen. Danach wird es bischen schwieriger..... Aber erstmal muss der Kleine Mann da sein.


----------



## Silverfish1 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gibt diverse Möglichkeiten den bm zu nutzen einfach einleihern, jiggen, einfach durch die Strömung treiben lassen etc. der spielt ja mit minimalster Bewegung schon richtig gut.




Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab da mal eine frage wegen der Black Minnows.
> Welche Längen und welche Kopgewichte verwendet ihr da und wie werden die am besten geführt?
> Ich fliege ende Mai/Anfanh Juni für eine woche nach Korfu und möchte mir da auch Spinnzeugs mitnehmen.
> Ich plane, vom Ufer aus zu werfen und ev. ein, zweimal ein boot zu mieten.
> ...


----------



## glavoc (18. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario! 
Danke für Foddos und deinen Bericht, sowie Video! Super geschrieben wie immer!! 
Bezüglich WoBa Aussteiger - kenn ich von brettharten Ruten auch. Bei denen muß ich sehr, sehr exakt die Rollenbremse einstellen, da die Rutenspitze kaum nachgibt. (Sportex Styx - dafür hat sie andere Vorzüge !)

Trickyfischer - BM/Fiiish vom Ufer: Zielfisch und Terrain? Die bestimmen Kopfgewicht und Größe. WoBa im flachen eher 5,6 g Köpfe... 70mm/90mm zumindest bei mir.
Dentexe und tiefere Struktur -> je nach Tiefe und wie weit du raus mußt...

Allen lg und Nacktangler - ging was?

Grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vorm Blackminnow 70 benutze ich keinen Snap. Da wechsel ich den Köder ohnehin nicht und außerdem bräuchte ich sehr kleine Snaps, die ich garnicht habe. Außerdem trägt es ohne weniger dick auf. Selbiges mache ich auch beim Wolfsbarschangeln mit kleineren Ködern. Also da wechsel ich auch nicht so oft und dann ist ein Knoten auch schnell gemacht. 

Black Minnow lässt sich sehr vielseitig einsetzen. Du findest eine Reihe von Videos bei Youtube mit ganz vielen verschiedenen Führungsstilen. Musst du einfach mal ausprobieren.

@glavoc ja eigentlich finde ich meine Rute nicht so hart. Man kriegt eben nicht alle. Wer weiß schon, wie gut oder schlecht die gehakt waren. 

@fr33 ich drücke die Daumen! Für früh zum Fischen hin das Kind, dann ist es später gleichgesinnt


----------



## glavoc (18. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @glavoc ja eigentlich finde ich meine Rute nicht so hart. Man kriegt eben nicht alle. Wer weiß schon, wie gut oder schlecht die gehakt waren.



Ja, richtig! Wie du schreibst, wer weiß schon wie gut oder schlecht die gehakt waren.:m Und auch wo der Haken hing..


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario, sehr schöner Bericht, wie immer.
Schade mit dem Tuna, hätte ich dir gegönnt.
In Summe doch gar nicht so schlecht für die wenigen Tage die du unten warst.
VG Kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Hab mir nämlich gerade eine Yamaga bluesniper pe 4-5 zum Tuna angeln geholt.



Hihi,, habe mir auch ne yamaga gegönnt.
Blue sniper blacky 81/6


----------



## Silverfish1 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hihi,, habe mir auch ne yamaga gegönnt.
> Blue sniper blacky 81/6



Hehe, von den wg Angaben sind die blacky und die 82/4 ja fast identisch aber ich denke deine hat schon ein bisschen mehr power. Jetzt bin ich wieder am grübeln ob es die richtige Entscheidung war die zu bestellen . Im schlimmsten Fall muss halt noch ne zweite her.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hihi,, habe mir auch ne yamaga gegönnt.
> Blue sniper blacky 81/6



Ja du konntest es ja nicht abwarten, bis ich mir eine kaufe :m Hast ständig danach gefragt. 

Also das ganze obs dann ausreicht ist auch eine glaubensfrage. Es gibt die, die da immer mit perfekt ausgelastetem Gerät unterwegs sind. Und wenn du dann auf 20-30kg Thune fischst kriegst du die sicher auch locker raus. Aber dann kriegst du eben echt Probleme, wenn mal der eine richtig dicke anbeißt. Da bei uns die Thunfische immer größer werden und du auch mal die Chance hast einen 80-100kg Fisch auf Spintackle zu haken, da geht man dann evtl lieber mit etwas schwererem Gerät. Ich würd sagen probier es doch einfach mal aus, wenn du meinst du müsstest aufstocken, dann wirst du die Yamaga sicher wieder los. Die sind ja wohl echt top.


Heute ist bei mir eine 2. Ladung Black Minnows angekommen. ICh will nicht wissen, was die Firma an Geld druckt.


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin allerseits.
Bin seit gut 2 Wochen in der Roses Bucht und habe erst jetzt die letzten Seiten hier durchgelesen.Auch deinen Bericht Dario .#6 
Die ersten 10 Tage hier waren zum Abgewöhnen. Regen ohne Ende und eine Nacht +Vormittag ein Unwetter mit Sturm von See wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe.aber Gottseidank ist alles heil geblieben.
Dann kam Benny +seine Saskia für eine Woche her und mit ihnen die Sonne. :vik: 
Auf frenzys zum spinning hatte ich gehofft,Bonitos + die ganz dicken.auch um meine Eigenbau sticks zu testen.Dazu auf Tintenfisch probieren und evtl auf große Wölfe mit Köfi.
Frenzys gab es bisher leider kaum, Bonitos habe ich noch garnicht gesehen, die dicken nur vereinzelt ganz relaxed .einen davon schätze ich auf genau 141 cm was so knappen 50 kg entsprechen dürfte. #6    Also stimmt schon, die werden eher immer größer. 
Auf tuna fische ich relativ leicht.Meine Focus + 10 k Saragossa mit etwa 5 pe Schnur.
Bis etwa 50kg paßt das und ich denke da ist noch etwas Luft nach oben , aber nicht soooo  viel. Die letzten beiden striktes konnte ich zum Glück landen. Kann sein,dass die Umstellung der jigs auf single assist Montage eine gute Idee war. Die Haken saßen jeweils fein im maulwinkel..kein Kontakt der Zähne mit dem fc vorfach.
Tintenfisch läuft zäh bisher, ist evtl schon etwas spät .
Wolf ein Biss bei etlichen Versuchen.der hat sich nach Sekunden festgesetzt und das vorfach gesprengt. |gr: 
Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin schreib ich noch mal was...
Tl Dieter


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits.
> Bin seit gut 2 Wochen in der Roses Bucht und habe erst jetzt die letzten Seiten hier durchgelesen.Auch deinen Bericht Dario .#6
> Die ersten 10 Tage hier waren zum Abgewöhnen. Regen ohne Ende und eine Nacht +Vormittag ein Unwetter mit Sturm von See wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe.aber Gottseidank ist alles heil geblieben.
> Dann kam Benny +seine Saskia für eine Woche her und mit ihnen die Sonne. :vik:
> ...


Hallo Dieter danke für den schönen Bericht. Vielleicht kannst du ja noch ein paar Bilder nachreichen wenn du zu Hause bist. Wünsche dir noch schöne Tage vor Ort. Den dicken hattest du auf jig oder auf Eigenbau?
Vg kay 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hai Kay 
„ leider“ auf jig. Die fressen wieder ganz kleine Sardinen und Anchovis.da passen kleine jigs einfach besser ins beuteschema.meine eigenbauten sind etwas größer, und viel Gelegenheit zu probieren war nicht.


----------



## eagle-ray (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Hai Kay
> „ leider“ auf jig. Die fressen wieder ganz kleine Sardinen und Anchovis.da passen kleine jigs einfach besser ins beuteschema.meine eigenbauten sind etwas größer, und viel Gelegenheit zu probieren war nicht.



Petri. Wie groß (cm) und wie schwer sind Deine Jigs ?


----------



## eagle-ray (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Vorfach 0,75mm sieht aus, als wärs in eine Schiffsschraube geraten. Ist es wohl auch, in die vom Thunfisch. Der hat mir mit seiner Flosse das FC zerschreddert. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass mein Vorfach plötzlich nur noch 50cm lang ist. Pech!
> 
> Wie lang wählst Du dein Fluo-Vorfach ?


----------



## Nidderauer (24. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Allerseits,

super Berichte vom Mittelmeer und tolles sehr lehrreiches Video @Dario. Erstaunlich die doch nicht ganz so schlechte Bißfrequenz so nah am Ufer. Mal darüber nachgedacht mit zusätzlichem Haken/Drilling Richtung Schwanzende zu arbeiten?

Ich war zwischenzeitlich auch mal los, allerdings an der Ostsee. Und konnte hier endlich nach vielen Jahren mein persönliches Meerforelle-vom-Ufer-aus fangen-Leiden mit einem 47-er Fisch beenden.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und das nicht zuletzt auch aufgrund der vielen, vielen Tipps hier im Thread, die Ostsee ist ja auch nur ein Meer . Vielleicht nicht ganz uninteressant hierbei, dass ich erstmals eine weiche Rute einsetzte (die zum Mefo-Angeln vom Ufer ja auch schon immer empfohlen wird) und ich erst dadurch die Bisse bekam (es waren mehrere), die mir mit harten Ruten bisher versagt blieben, und zwar tutti completti.

Meine nächste Fangmeldung kommt dann hoffentlich vom Mittelmeer 

Tight Lines
Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



eagle-ray schrieb:


> Petri. Wie groß (cm) und wie schwer sind Deine Jigs ?



Ich antworte mal für Dieter: 80mm, 40g oder 100mm 60g

Mein Vorfach wähle ich so ca 2-2,50m lang. Eben so, dass ich es noch werfen kann, ohne den Knoten in den Ringen zu haben, aber so lang wie möglich. 

Sven Glückwunsch zur Meeräsche, das ist ja auch alles andere als einfach. Also hoffentlich, kommt der Durchbruch im Mittelmeer direkt hinterher! 
Also das mit den Sargos ist schon nicht schlecht. Ohnehin, wenn du mal so einen kleinen BM fischst, ist irre was da alles draufgeht. Aber eben auch wirklich kleines Zeug und alles hat Zähne. Beim Spinnen, so wie im Video, aber vor allem Sargos und Bandbrassen. Ich wähle extra den 70er BM um mir den Assist zu sparen, da hast du von den guten Fischen eigentlich recht oft dann auch solche Bisse, dass sie hängen. Assist beeinflusst das Spiel und ist auch sehr aufwändig. Man versenkt ja auch mal welche. Mir war es das bis dato nicht wert. Aber vielleicht mache ich das auch noch irgendwann. Beim 90er BM empfiehlt sich das wohl definitiv.


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meerforelle......... #6 
Jigs und vorfach genau so.
Hier ändert sich nix bei der Fisch Aktivität.Ab und zu ein fetter Platscher irgendwo.Bei glattem Wasser sieht man die Kleinfisch Schwärme an der Oberfläche .Dann hocken ein paar Möven daneben und warten dass was passiert.Passiert aber nix.echt schwierig...


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Morgen Männers,
Petri Dieter! Sehr schön. Wünsche dir noch mehr Gegenspieler für deine Fokus  !
Sven - Petri zur Meerforelle- sowas werd ich wohl nie ans Band bekommen. 
Euch beiden und allen anderen noch viel Petri und tl.
sowie ein schönes WE
Grüßle


----------



## Nacktangler (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo in die Runde, habe endlich Zeit gefunden unsere Erlebnisse über Ostern in Kroatien mal in einem Bericht festzuhalten. Habe eigenen T aufgemacht, da mehr als nur "Fangbericht" und so dann über Suche leichter zu finden. 
Link ist hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=338475


----------



## glavoc (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schon gelesen - toller Bericht   - Dankeschön!
Bei mir dauerts noch bis ich wieder runterkomm...nach und nach trudeln auch die Aliexpress Päckchen bei mir ein... 
Schönen Feiertag noch allen da Draussen!


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch gerade eingetroffen, Blue Minnows vom Ali 





Nee, Spaß beiseite, selbst zusammengeschraubt. Hatte zwar auch noch ein paar Black Minnow geordert, die auch schon eingetroffen sind, aber dort einen Zusatzhaken anzubringen, ist schwierig, ohne den Gesamteindruck und die Aktion deutlich zu verschlechtern.  Aber fürs Angeln in unbekanntem felsigem Terrain, sind mir die Köder zu teuer, da reicht es völlig, günstige aber hoffentlich auch fängige Eigenbauten zu versenken. Habe daher heute noch einen kleineren Vorrat fürs Mittelmeer im Sommer angelegt, die für 5-er Kopys passend sind.






Leider dauert das noch bis Juli, bis es endlich losgeht. Evtl. geht's vorher nochmal für ein verlängertes Wochenende auf Mefo, mal schauen.

Wünsche noch einen schönen 1. Mai und viel Erfolg, falls ihr auf Pirsch seid.

Grüße Sven

Edit: Toller Bericht Nacktangler. Angeln lohnt sich immer, auch wenn man mal nix fängt! Und Petri Dank @Glavoc.


----------



## Krallblei (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi

Danke für den Bericht.

Ich war ja vor paar Tagen auch noch in Spanien.
8 Tage leider nur. Wollten eigentlich nach Ägypten.

Naja was soll ich sagen.

Viel gefischt aber irgendwie doch nicht.

Mein Muga Wolfbarsch Hotspot war leer und vorne an der Mündung tat sich nicht viel. 
Konnte dennoch 3 Stück fangen.. 2 kleine und der eine hatte 47cm. Ein Hecht mit 10cm 

Wir (Dieter und ich) waren jeden Tag auf dem Wasser.
Bei unserer ersten Ausfahrt waren wir rund 400m vor dem Camping als Dieter kurz was ausprobieren wollte. Wir staunten nicht schlecht als plötzlich ein Thun um die 40 Kg neben uns aus dem Wasser sprang:vik:|bigeyes
Na dann war mein Zielfisch wohl klar:q
Dieter hatte ja Glück sein 6. Wurf brachte Erfolg. Der Drill dauert fast ne halbe Stunde. Super Erlebnis 
Die nächsten Tage war es ein Katz und Maus Spiel mit den Thunen. Wirkliche Aktion war leider nicht mehr.. Nur rumgeplumse#q

Hab leider kein Bild vom 47cm Wolf.... Mehr Hoffnung auf September.

Bild des Urlaubs

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=87a93b-1525244217.jpg


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habt ihr den Thun vom Kayak gefangen?

Grüße Sven


----------



## Krallblei (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ne|supergri

Ich habs aber probiert... beim dem Katz und Maus Spiel aber eindeutig zu langsam


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ne|supergri
> 
> Ich habs aber probiert... beim dem Katz und Maus Spiel aber eindeutig zu langsam



Wenns klappt bist du nicht mehr langsam :m


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zum woba

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

47 ist doch schon nicht schlecht.

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> konnte dennoch 3 Stück fangen.. 2 kleine und der eine hatte 47cm. Ein Hecht mit 10cm
> ...
> Dieter hatte ja Glück sein 6. Wurf brachte Erfolg. Der Drill dauert fast ne halbe Stunde. Super Erlebnis
> 
> Hab leider kein Bild vom 47cm Wolf.... Mehr Hoffnung auf September.



Schade & dicke Petris euch beiden!
lg|wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Bild passt für die Woche. Jeden Tag warten und gucken. Und immermal springen die Thunas.. mal 5 Meter neben dem Boot mal 100 Meter. Katz und Maus






[/IMG]

Am Ankunftstag hat es geregnet wie die Sau und kalt wars auch mit 11 Grad.
Da ich Dieter ja versprochen hab gutes Wetter mitzubringen wars natürlich erstmal arbeit die Sonne ausm Peugeot zu bekommen..

Wir hatten die Woche Traumwetter für April.. Jeden Tag Sonne pur ohne eine Wolke!!! Ganz normaler Wind.. dazu Meer jeden Morgen spiegelglatt.......so glatt das man ein Thunfisch in mehreren Kilometern hat sehen können wenn er springt!!!!!!

Die endlose Wartezeit jeden Tag auf dem Meer hat natürlich einiges an Angelzeit gekostet. Der Rio Muga, sonst ein Fluss der vor Fisch überquillt fast leer. Zuviel Schmelzwasser aus den Bergen und zu kalt. 

Kann aber auch täuschen, so will ich mal verraten das unser BonitoDieter doch paar Tage nach unserer Abreise ein ich sag mal doch .XL Wolf nachts gefangen hat

Ich fahre Anfang Juni 3 Nächte an Rio Muga/Mittelmeer
50 Stunden nonstop Angeln

Poste noch paar Bilder von vor zwei Wochen


----------



## Krallblei (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Baby. Meine Anjova. (heisst auf spanisch übrigens Bluefish) steht nur so ausm Wasser weil niemand drinhockt  

Einzelstück





[/IMG]

War zweimal am Abend unterwegs mit dem Kajak.. bissl schleppen und nebenher nach Thunas gucken. Danke nochmals Dieter fürs Tackle bereitstellen:l






[/IMG]

Schaut mal die Rute und Rolle links.. sieht so mini aus.. Aber ehrlich ein Thunfisch mit 50 Kilogramm hat dagegen keine Chance|bigeyes


----------



## Krallblei (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieser Fluss birgt viele Geheimnisse.....zur richtigen Zeit am Richtigen Ort kannst dich hier dumm und dämlich fangen. Auf einem Abschnitt von 1.5 Kilometer:q










September letztes Jahr.. Die hab ich mitgenommen. 20 freigelassen und verloren. Alle diese Grösse:vik::vik:
Alles in 30minuten:vik::vik:





Da hätte ich diesen September auch Lust drauf:q


----------



## Krallblei (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Links von der Mündung ist Brandungsangeln an der Tagesordnung. Leider der schlechtere Bereich. Für uns vom Camping nicht. 








Hier vorne sieht es jeden Tag quasi anderst aus.. Je nach Welle und wieviel Wasser vom Fluss kommt. Hier ist Wolf Revier






Am zweiten Morgen hier guten Fisch verloren (wie immer) nehme an Bluefish.. Schnur war gleich durch. Abends war ich mit dem Kajak draußen als direkt vor der Muga die Stökermakrelen meinten Party zu machen. Kleine Jigs brachten Biss auf Biss.. Glaub 20 gefangen in 5 Minuten.. hab paar als Köder mitgenommen.. hab ich vergessen zu erzählen.. alles aber nicht erwähnenswert....alle um die 20cm.


----------



## Krallblei (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich bin ja eher der "Speedfishing" Mann.. (kommt aus Ägypten)

Beim Spinnfischen im Fluss gabs beim Wurf in der Absinkphase nen Biss und nen komischen "Drill" 10cm Gummi. Gebissen hat ein 10cm Hecht|uhoh:|uhoh:
Ja auch die gibt es da. Dieser war erst paar Stunden tot. Richtig richtig schwer der Kamerad. Der lebte nicht weit weg.





sieht klein aus... hm weis nicht.. 4 Kilo mindestens.. über 90cm


----------



## Krallblei (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und jeden Tag das Katz und Maus Spiel mit den Thunen
Unbeschreiblich wie treist die manchmal waren..Manchmal sah man 30 Minuten nix. Gar nix.. und plötzlich springt ein 50Kg 3 Meter neben dem Boot und macht Salto!!!!!! Weisst noch Dieter!!!

Muss grad lachen. Erinnere mich an unsere Calmar/Sepia Aktion und das schwarze Boot und Dieter:vik::vik::q:q:q

Da brauch ich aber erst ne Zusage.. gröhl


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das mit der Sepia war schon lustig ,jedenfalls für dich Benny.
Ich muss dazu noch sagen ,dass ich diesmal intensiver auf Tintenspritzer versucht habe  .Mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg , 3 kleinere Sepien und ein Kalmar bei mehreren Versuchen.
Und ich wusste nicht ,dass Sepien so gut zielen können .Beim rausheben hat mich der erste Schwall voll im Gesicht getroffen ,der nächste Spritzer schwarzer Tinte ging voll über das ganze Boot.Zum Glück habe ich nur Wasser ins Gesicht bekommen , und es gibt kein Foto :vik: .Ich muss aber ziemlich bedröppelt aus der Wäsche geguckt haben...

Außerdem hatte ich noch auf große Wölfe probiert.Mit dem richtig großen hat es leider wieder nicht geklappt .Immerhin konnte ich 2 erwischen : 60 cm / gut 2,3kg  und 62 cm  knapp 2,2 kg .Der zweite etwas längere war auffallend schlank , nicht viel dran...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr schön benny.
Dieter Glückwunsch zum woba, ist doch ordentlich. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

?

Wo mit hast du die Wölfe gefangen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Richtig geiler Bericht, danke fuer’s erstellen.


----------



## glavoc (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Richtig geiler Bericht, danke fuer’s erstellen.



Das seh`ich genauso! THX#6

|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



			
				Krallblei;
Schaut mal die Rute und Rolle links.. sieht so mini aus.. Aber ehrlich ein Thunfisch mit 50 Kilogramm hat dagegen keine Chance|bigeyes[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> und wie ist das mit dem Kajack, was macht das wenn der thun neben dem Boot abtaucht, bei ca. 8-10 kg Bremse.
> Wie kippsicher ist so ein Gefährt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Krallblei (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu. Kippsicher 100%
Aber nur wenn man drauf vorbereitet ist.

Ich ändere mal auf 90%


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na bin gespannt auf das erste Tauchvideo von dir 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Aufpassen muss man immer.. 

Bisher hat es mich noch nicht umgehauen


----------



## hans albers (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

na dann viel spass beim tauchen....


----------



## Angorafrosch (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Toller Bericht, danke.

Mal was anderes  :
https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/um...Mittelmeer-aus.html?wtrid=onsite.onsitesearch

Hat einer schon mal sowas gefangen?


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@angorafrosch: Der Link ergibt bei mir ne Fehlermeldung...


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kay wenn ich gezielt auf größere Wölfe fische  dann mit KöFi.


Hier noch ein Bild zu den Beiträgen (hat Benny gemacht)



Kapitaler Hänger , oder wat  ???? 









 Ansonsten gab es wieder extrem viele Stellnetze direkt vor der Küste .Teilweise in 2-4 Reihen hintereinander alles abgeriegelt.Da hat sich nichts geändert .
Außerdem hat man die Ruder von meinem Schlauchi geklaut.
 Die Tradition des Diebstahls ist lang und gut entwickelt in Spanien , leider  .




> Huhu. Kippsicher 100%
> Aber nur wenn man drauf vorbereitet ist.
> Ich ändere mal auf 90%


Und Kajak ist 80% zu langsam zum frenzys jagen...|supergri


----------



## Krallblei (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Warte ab!!! Hab im Iran nen Reaktor gekauft


----------



## Nacktangler (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den hättest du auch gleich bei Siemens bestellen können  Ist der gleiche.

zurück zum Thema: Ich kenne Leute, die wurden in ihrem Fischerboot mehrere km von einem Thun gezogen. Ich wurde mal in nem mini-Bootchen ohne Kiel 200m von einem ausgewachsenen Barrakuda gezogen... Trotz gut funktionierender Bremse... 

Ich denke wir brauchen eine Galileo Mystery Sendung: THUN VS KAJAK


----------



## Angorafrosch (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Baumi, jetzt sollte es passen mit dem link.

Alle anderen: Schon mal über nen Anker nachgedacht? Quasi als Notbremse wenn Fisch mit Boot und Angler das Weite sucht 
Ich hab nen 1,5 Kg Klappanker mit 2m Kette und 50m Leine an meinem Schlauchi.


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Toller Bericht, danke.
> 
> Mal was anderes  :
> https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/um...Mittelmeer-aus.html?wtrid=onsite.onsitesearch
> ...



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4734590&postcount=6188


----------



## hans albers (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

also ich weiss nicht...

kajak finde ich echt nen bisschen unterdimensioniert auf tuna.


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



hans albers schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht...
> 
> kajak finde ich echt nen bisschen unterdimensioniert auf tuna.



Das ist auf Hawaii üblich, gibt sogar eine TV-Serie darüber: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZjpLjD0GrE


----------



## hans albers (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

mal reingeschaut....

ganz schön heavy gerät auf so ner nussschale.

allerdings möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn
ein 300 kg tuna dann loszieht..

aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## afbaumgartner (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den Lagokephalus hab ich bei uns noch nicht gesehen, aber in den Griechischen Foren wird ständig von Fängen im Osten und äußersten Süden (Rhodos, Kreta) berichtet. Der Rotfeuerfisch kommt inzwischen auch um Zypern und im Südöstlichen Becken vor.
Das kann alles zu ner Plage auswachsen. Man wird sehen.

Das mit dem Anker halte ich für eher sinnlos, denn Rollenbremsen halten immer nur einige KG, man löst, wenn man vor Anker nen großen Fisch hat, eher die Leinen und kann dann bei den Fluchten mitgehen.
Ein wirklich kapitaler Fisch würde dir alles zerreissen, wenn du ihm null Freiheit lässt.

Hans Albers, da hast du recht, aber das ist eben moderner Sport für Adrenalinjunkies:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0ucd4OXqUo


----------



## Mett (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Krallblei

Danke für den tollen Bericht, nettes Gefährt, sieht nach verdammt viel Arbeit aus.
Wie transportierst du das ?


----------



## Angorafrosch (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hm, klingt logisch, aaaaber n Schlauchi bremst den Fisch bei Weitem nich so wie ein Festrumpfboot und kann daher weiter gezogen werden. Bevor für den Heimweg Seenotrettung oder Küstenwache erforderlich wird verzichte ich lieber auf die paar Euro für Köder und Schnur und kappe die Leine.


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schlauchi und Kajak sind da zwei ganz verschiedene Paar Schuh .Ich habe mal in die videos reingeschaut , Kajak auf Hawaii wär nix für mich #d 

und nee , so wild ist das mit dem Schlauchi ziehen nun nicht .Und eigentlich sehr praktisch , weil der Fisch weniger Schnur nimmt und sich beim Boot ziehen müde macht. Wenn es ganz in die falsche Richtung geht hat man immer noch den AB um gegenzuhalten. Also kein Problem aus meiner Sicht.

  Sehr praktisch ist auch , dass ein Schlauchi sich automatisch mitdreht , wenn ein großer ums Boot kreist beim Drill.. Manchmal ein ganz ordentliches gekreisel |uhoh: 
Aber bei größeren Booten muss man so aufpassen , dass die Schnur nicht unter das Boot gerät oder in den Propeller.


Außerdem kann man die Rute schön tief führen beim liften wegen der sehr niedrigen bordwand .Und riskiert nicht so leicht Rutenbruch wegen highsticking .
Also eigentlich perfekt wenn die Rauhwassertauglichkeit nicht so problematisch wär.


----------



## Krallblei (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu

Erstmal ich hab des Ding auf einem Peugeot 207 transportiert|bigeyes
Ohne Dachgepäckträger Anjova bleibt aber jetzt dort.

Danke ja.. die Lackierung dauerte ewig.

Also Leute ich hab des Ding nicht fürs Thuna fischen. Ich fahr damit die Muga rauf und runter und ab und zu auch aufs Meer damit. Auch bei Welle.Mal kurz paar Sekunden stehen geht auch. Muss aber nicht sein.
Hier in Deutschland bin ich schon hunderte Male damit die Donau runter. Auch über Wehre. Kein Problem.

Und wie Dieter schon schrieb dann man damit gut schleppen und ähnliches.. Aber Thunajagt neeee.


----------



## Strumbi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola !


so wie jedes Jahr zieht es mich ab 26.05. auch wieder nach Empuriabrava.
Mal schauen was die lieben Wölfe machen..........
Werde berichten.  Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi du. Wie lange?


----------



## Strumbi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hi du. Wie lange?





12 Tage  bis  05.06.


----------



## glavoc (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Strumbi schrieb:


> Hola !
> 
> 
> so wie jedes Jahr zieht es mich ab 26.05. auch wieder nach Empuriabrava.
> ...



Supi! Freue mich schon & drück dir die Daumen! #h#6


----------



## Krallblei (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schade komm am 6.6 wieder.

Lass mir ja paar Wölfe übrig


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Kay wenn ich gezielt auf größere Wölfe fische  dann mit KöFi.
> 
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild zu den Beiträgen (hat Benny gemacht)
> ...



Schönes Foto Dieter! Freut mich echt dass du das Glück hattest. Ist ja auch sehr dicht unter Land für Thunaverhältnisse. Dann kann es nicht so tief gewesen sein. Das macht den Drill erheblich angenehmer. Das was du sagst mit dem Boot mitdrehen ist ein großer Punkt. Alles hat vor und Nachteile aber das ist definitiv ein Nachteil von größeren Booten. Und nicht zu verachten: du bist viel leiser und hast bessere Chancen dass die Frenzies nicht sofort abtauchen.

Benny verpasst mich auch mal knapp wieder. Bei mir paar Tage (langes Wochenende) Fronleichnam in Planung. Momentan läuft Bluefish ganz gut. Also vielleicht geht in der Richtung was. Hab schon Bock! 

@Strumbi drücke dir die Daumen!

PS: Dieter, kein vernünftiger Thun ohne blaue Flecken an der Leiste


----------



## Krallblei (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie ich verpasse dich schon zum zweiten Mal innerhalb von wenigen Wochen??#q


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin ab nächsten samstag für eine woche auf aegina Griechenland. Hoffe das ich auch zum Fischen komme, ist aber nicht der Fokus no1. Sollte was gehen werde ich berichten. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Benny was tust du auch! Aber wenn du da bist, läuft eh nie was beim Fischen |supergri Hätte so oder so keine Zeit gehabt. 

Es sind aber noch Thune da  

@kay hau was raus


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier jemand schon irgendwo geschrieben hat, aber im eigenen Interesse hier nochmal ein bisschen Werbung für Jürgens 2. Auflage von Angeln im Mittelmeer. 

Jürgens Mittelmeer Buch lief wohl ziemlich gut und war nach nun 2 Jahren komplett vergriffen, 2. Auflage musste her. Anfang des Jahres haben wir ein bisschen Kontakt gehabt, eigentlich wollte er nur ein Bild von meiner Fünfbindenbrasse / Sargo imperial für seine neue Auflage. Aber die Chancen muss man ergreifen und von daher hab ich natürlich mich angeboten. Letztendlich habe ich ihm dann noch ein paar mehr Bilder beigesteuert, ein bisschen was zum Jiggen mit Black Minnow und zum Poppern auf Palometta geschrieben. Also bin ich mittlerweile gut vertreten in dem Buch und da schon ein bisschen stolz drauf, wer hätte das gedacht |rolleyes:m 

Naja das ist für alle, die hier regelmäßig mitlesen, sicher nicht unbedingt etwas neues. Habe das hier auch alles schon so in der Art mal reingeschrieben. 

Es gibt ein paar weitere neue Aspekte. Einen möchte ich gerne hervorheben, denn der ist sicherlich relevant für viele hier. Jürgen hat umfassende Tipps und Methoden zum Landangeln ergänzt. Doraden, Meeräschen, Dentex usw. Mit schönen bebilderten Montageanleitungen. Das ist denke ich sehr gut für viele, die im Sommer mal ans Mittelmeer fahren und kein Boot haben. Bisher war es ja doch sehr Bootslastig. Jetzt also auch diese Fraktion bedient. 

Für die, die schon ein Exemplar haben, da muss jeder selber wissen ob er jetzt für ein paar Seiten mehr sich ein neues kaufen möchte. Aber für alle die noch keins haben, und ein bisschen Vorfreude und Reinschnuppern auf Angelmethoden für ihren nächsten Mittelmeerurlaub haben möchten kann ich das Buch unbedingt empfehlen. Ist sehr viel Wissen und schöne Bilder drin für einen sehr akzeptablen Preis. 

Hier zu bekommen: http://www.biggamebuch.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=e30e91d2f55cda0e21ef7c25145e573a

Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## ChrisHH (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das klingt doch super - dann bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt. Hab es nämlich direkt bestellt ;-)
Danke an die fleißigen Poster hier. Ich werde dieses Jahr nicht am Mittelmeer landen aber bestimmt mal wieder im Jahr darauf - dieses Jahr teste ich Cornwall an. Allen weiter dickes Petri|wavey:


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario danke fuer den Tipp kenne das BG Buch aus dem bgb, das es auch ein Mittelmeerbuch wusste ich nicht. Da schau ich gleich mal nach. Was im Mittelmeer funktioniert, wird bestimmt auch im Atlantik vor Afrika funktionieren da gehts nämlich im November hin ;-)


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich denke schon, dass sich die beschriebenen Methoden sehr vielseitig benutzen lassen. Mittelmeer ist eben auch ein schwieriges Revier, da musst du schon in die Trickkiste greifen. Die Sachen sollten woanders also auch funktionieren!


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja, schade eigentlich, dass ich dieses Frühjahr noch die alte Auflage kaufte..
Hätte man das mal gewusst.
Und die alte Auflage war schon voll eine Empfehlung wert.

Tja und bei uns sieht es dieses Jahr mau aus mit dem alljährlichen Monat in Griechenland. 2 kranke Hunde und ein Winter mit schlechter Auftragslage.
Wie es halt so geht manchmal..

Im Moment scoute ich grade Ligurien, Kampanien, Camargue und das Grenzgebiet Frankreich-Spanien. Halt, wo man innerhalb eines Tages von uns aus mit dem Auto hinkommt. In Kroatien bräuchte ich halt den SBF See für mein Schlauchi und ich möchte unbedingt mit dem Bötchen neues Tackle und Equipment testen. 
Wird wohl eher ne spontane Aktion dann.. oder aber es kommt noch die große Auftragsflut


----------



## hans albers (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

danke für den tipp.
das buch schaut gut aus, 
als reines bootsanglerbuch wäre es für mich nicht so interessant gewesen, 
da eher küstenangler.

dieses buch kann ich auch sehr empfehlen owohl schon etwas älter 
und neu wohl eher schwierig zu bekommen:

https://www.ebay.de/p/Pascal-Charoulet-Fischen-Im-Meer-9783275010042/1623112851?iid=372306873063&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D50553%26meid%3D558d3997ad534a7cad6f28e32fe49978%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D372300771941%26itm%3D372306873063&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850

(bei mir wirds leider auch erst nächstes jahr wieder was mit andalusien..)


----------



## Mett (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sehr Interessant, da ich die erste Auflage schon besitze kann ich das Buch nur empfehlen.
Wenn jetzt auch noch mehr zum Uferangeln darin zu finden ist eventuell sogar wert die neue Auflage zu kaufen.
Für ein paar gute Köder gibt man ja auch ordentlich Geld aus, warum nicht auch für das Buch ...


----------



## lipgrip (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hier zu bekommen: http://www.biggamebuch.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=e30e91d2f55cda0e21ef7c25145e573a
> 
> Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend


Na dann danke für den Tipp. Genau das, was ich gerade suche. Kann man ungefähr sagen, wie sich der Inhalt auf Boots- und Uferangelei verteilt. Für mich ist erstmal nur Ufer interessant und da wäre es Schade, wenn das auf nur wenigen Seiten abgehandelt wird.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso was ich noch erwähnen muss dann, es geht NICHT ums Ufer Spinnfischen. Da müsste Jürgen vielleicht nochmal nächste Auflage ran, aber muss man dann auch gucken wie er da Kontakte hat. Es gibt aber, mMn, sehr hilfreiche Sachen zum Naturköderangeln auf Meeräschen (ein Kapitel mit Methodenerklärungen usw. ) und eben mit Sardinen, Livebaits usw. womit man ja sehr viel fangen kann im Mittelmeer. Da sind auch mehrere Montagen beschrieben. Man findet sicherlich auch in den Bootskapiteln einige interessante Informationen. Mein Palo-Artikel z.B. ist ja auch von Land möglich, nur schwieriger. 

Also Buch ist wie folgt aufgebaut: 3 große Kapitel über die Reviere Ebro-Delta (hier auch noch was zum Spinnfischen), Mallorca und Kroatien, dann Methoden (hier viel Boot, aber nicht alles. Jürgen ist eben Big Gamer von daher auch viele Thunfischfangmethoden), dann ein großer Teil wo Fischarten beschrieben sind, a la anglerisch wertvolles Bestimmungskapitel. 

Das Buch kostet 17€, das kann man schonmal ausgeben. Gibt auch denke ich für nicht so versierte Angler einen großen Überblick über die Möglichkeiten, die es so gibt.


----------



## Mett (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@lipgrip
ich fand schon die erste Auflage sehr interessant auch wenn hier noch nichts über Uferangelei zu finde war, als Neuling sicher ein gutes Einsteigerbuch wenn man wissen will was sich im Mittelmeer so tut.

Hier gibts übrigens auch eine Leseprobe:

http://www.ultimatefishingbooks.com/leseproben/Erfolgreich_angeln_im_Mittelmeer/#/1/


(inkl. ersten gesichteten Bild von unserem Scorp :m)


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Weil wir ja gerade bei der Literatur waren:
Hab heute eher zufällig das E-Book "SPINNFISCHEN am Mittelmeer und Ost-Atlantik: MEERES-SPINNFISCHEN von den Küsten des Mittelmeeres und des Ostatlantiks" von Haramis Kalfar entdeckt und auch gleich gekauft.
Hab jetzt 30 Seiten gelesen und muss sagen: Sensationell informativ!
Der Link: https://play.google.com/store/books...pt_read&pcampaignid=books_booksearch_viewport


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Interessant, gibt es das auch als gebundene Ausgabe?

Jürgens Buch ist must to have schon wegen darios Artikel [emoji3].

In 2 Stunden Abflug nach Aegina. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallöchen , das ist ein reines e-book das im anderen board vorgestellt wurde.Könnte das Buch vom Jürgen Öder ergänzen. , In die Leseprobe habe ich kurz reingeschaut , sieht interessant aus.Ein Video von dem Autor kannte ich schon : spinning auf Palos vom Ufer am Atlantik in Nordafrika ,  super.
 Ich werde es mir kaufen , weil ich hätte auch gern so einen Mahi wie auf dem Cover |bigeyes .
Aber nicht heute , morgen fahre ich erstmal wieder in die Roses Bucht , ist mir auch viel zu heiß hier ...


----------



## Krallblei (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Hallöchen , das ist ein reines e-book das im anderen board vorgestellt wurde.Könnte das Buch vom Jürgen Öder ergänzen. , In die Leseprobe habe ich kurz reingeschaut , sieht interessant aus.Ein Video von dem Autor kannte ich schon : spinning auf Palos vom Ufer am Atlantik in Nordafrika ,  super.
> Ich werde es mir kaufen , weil ich hätte auch gern so einen Mahi wie auf dem Cover |bigeyes .
> Aber nicht heute , morgen fahre ich erstmal wieder in die Roses Bucht , ist mir auch viel zu heiß hier ...




Nicht nur Du Dieter  Will auch! Aber des verschieben wir auf September.


Nächste Woche fangen wir zwei...hm hm irgendwas#c


9 Tage noch dann gehts auch für mich wieder in die Bucht


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Benny ich hätte da einen Vorschlag: Wie wäre es mit dem Schwertfisch, den ein Kumpel heut vor Falconera hat rumcruisen sehen :l


----------



## Krallblei (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenns sein muss:q:q:q


----------



## Elbjung (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

gibt es eigentlich ein „was habt ihr gefangen im Atlantik“ Pendant zu diesem Thread hier? 

könnte direkt einen saftigen Wolfsbarsch zusteuern :vik:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

War eigentlich schon etwas spät, habe mich dann aber doch noch aufgerafft. Bin mit der leichten spinnrute los. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

0.30 fluoro und 16gramm tideminnow. Konnte zwei kleine Barsche und einen Wolf überreden. Hätte ja gerne den saltydog noch ausprobiert, war Dan aber schon zu spät. (bekomme leider die Fotos noch nicht hochgeladen sind zu groß, reiche ich nach). 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So hier die Fotos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sitze jetzt gemütlich beim Kaffee, melde mich wieder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angorafrosch (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri, schöne Fische.


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

schöne bilder, spot...


der riffbarsch (oder ists nen kleiner zacki)
ist  ja genau so gross wie der köder..


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Waren beides zackenbarsche 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Beim lightshorespinning sind die halt manchmal sehr klein. Hatte auch extra die ködergröße kleiner gewählt als üblich, waren 120mm mit 16gramm. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Draußen vor dem Spot ist noch ein kleines Riff und die Nähe des Hafens, ist wohl diese Kombi. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pulpot (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nummer 1 ist aber ein Schriftbarsch. Und für die Art kein kleines Exemplar 



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Waren beides zackenbarsche


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ok, danke, man lernt nie aus. Ist das nicht auch ne Art zackenbarsche. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ah Familie der Sägebarsche.

Heute früh geschneidert.
Einen anstubser, ich weiß nicht wie die das immer schaffen, der Köder besteht ja nur aus Haken, so angestubs, daß sich alle 3drilinge im fluoro verheddert haben. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ValMac (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi, hab als neuling da mal eine frage, weil ich mich langsam echt frage, was ich falsch mache..  war jetzt schon einige male morgens und abends spinnfischen auf der suche nacht wölfen. Neben meiner bilanz von absolut null bissen ist mir außerdem aufgefallen, dass ich ebenso keine aktivität im wasser feststellen kann - sowohl auf auf der oberfläche als auch unter wasser mit taucherbrille konnte keinen einzigen interessanten fisch beobachten - ist das normal? Fühle mich nach einer zeit schon komisch, wenn ich 2 stunden lang alle möglichen wobbler, popper und gummifische ins wasser werfe ohne zu wissen ob es hier überhaupt fische gibt. Wie ist das bei euch so? Danke!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo fischst du denn?

Wir jagen die Wölfe an Flussmündungen. Schau mal paar Seiten zurück. Die jagen da quasi direkt vor unseren Füssen. Ich fische nur mit Gummifisch in Silberblau oder silbergrün. Eher klein.
Ich benutze kein Flurocarbon.. einfache billige Mono mit 0,20 oder 0.25. Auswerfen und normal einkurbeln, aber das muss man sagen sehr oft


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das spinning im mediterranen ist schwierig. Man braucht ne ganze Zeit bis man das feeling dafür bekommt. Also nicht verzagen. Ich habe mich eher auf minnos eingeschossen. Z. B. Tideminnow oder bayruff maniac. Also topwater oder kurz unter der Oberfläche. Wölfe sind eh sehr schwierig. Die Aktivitäten sieht man schon, ist aber meist sehr unauffällig, also gut beobachten. Ich denke der morgen sollte besser sein weil ruhiger. Drücke dir die Daumen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ach und immer Abstand vom Ufer halten und gegebenenfalls flach machen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Um dich aufzubauen, habe auch zwei Tage geschneidert [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ValMac (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ja das spinning im mediterranen ist schwierig. Man braucht ne ganze Zeit bis man das feeling dafür bekommt. Also nicht verzagen. Ich habe mich eher auf minnos eingeschossen. Z. B. Tideminnow oder bayruff maniac. Also topwater oder kurz unter der Oberfläche. Wölfe sind eh sehr schwierig. Die Aktivitäten sieht man schon, ist aber meist sehr unauffällig, also gut beobachten. Ich denke der morgen sollte besser sein weil ruhiger. Drücke dir die Daumen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


Danke dankedanke!! Und wie führst du die köder schnell oder langsam? Twitchen oder einfach einholen? Zu welchen zeiten gehst du normalerweise? Lg

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich führe meist schneller, aber auch unterschiedlich, also einfach einkurbeln, keine twitches (bringen nichts außer lose Schnur auf der Rolle).
Zeiten??? Manchmal fange ich schon im Dunkeln an. Manchmal beißen die aber erst um 7.30 bis 8.30.
Ausprobieren. Leichte Brandung ist top. Aufpassen der [emoji191] Wolf steht oft direkt am Ufer. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ValMac (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ich führe meist schneller, aber auch unterschiedlich, also einfach einkurbeln, keine twitches (bringen nichts außer lose Schnur auf der Rolle).
> Zeiten??? Manchmal fange ich schon im Dunkeln an. Manchmal beißen die aber erst um 7.30 bis 8.30.
> Ausprobieren. Leichte Brandung ist top. Aufpassen der [emoji191] Wolf steht oft direkt am Ufer.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


Danke dir! Den moment habe ich zwar keinen wolf, aber eine schöne brandbrasse erwischt [emoji16]der nächste wird aber einer..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab die Dinger schon tonnenweise im Fluss gefangen..


Aber im Meer noch !NIE! wenns Wasser ruhig war.


Dann sind sie da, ja aber jagen neee


----------



## ValMac (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich hab die Dinger schon tonnenweise im Fluss gefangen..
> 
> 
> Aber im Meer noch !NIE! wenns Wasser ruhig war.
> ...


Dann freut mich der fang ja umso mehr [emoji16]

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Foto? 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die sehen im Mittelmeer bei ruhigem Wasser einfach zu gut.
Ich habe Wobas beim Schnorcheln wirklich lange beobachtet und sie sind extrem vorsichtig.
Futter nahmen sie immer erst, nachdem sie sahen, dass andere Fische beim fressen safe waren.
Sie sind Nahrungsopportunisten und greifen ab, was einfach zu erbeuten ist.
Im Klarwasser lassen sie gesunde Beute in Ruhe, da die Beute sie erfahrungsgemäß wahrnimmt und erfolgreich flüchten kann.
Im Weißwasser schlagen sie eher zu, weil da einfach ihre Erfolgsquote bei der Jagd viel besser ist. Und sie schlagen heftig zu, damit ihnen die einmal erwischte Beute nicht durch die Lappen geht.
Ähnlich in trübem Wasser.
Sie sind irgendwie die Einsteins unter den Fischen.


----------



## ValMac (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Die sehen im Mittelmeer bei ruhigem Wasser einfach zu gut.
> Ich habe Wobas beim Schnorcheln wirklich lange beobachtet und sie sind extrem vorsichtig.
> Futter nahmen sie immer erst, nachdem sie sahen, dass andere Fische beim fressen safe waren.
> Sie sind Nahrungsopportunisten und greifen ab, was einfach zu erbeuten ist.
> ...


Wow, danke in diese ausführliche Einleitung in die Ethologie der Wobas, ausgefinkelte Viecher... [emoji16] aber wo findest du sie beim schnorcheln?? noch nie auch nur einen einzigen gesehen
Lg

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ValMac (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Foto?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


Sorry, habe keins gemacht.. beim nächsten mal sicher

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

In Ufernähe an den Futterplätzen das restlichen Kroppzeugs

Woba frisst 1
Woba frisst 2


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tolle Videos [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ValMac (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Heute nochmal 2, aber kleinere gefangen... Immernoch kein woba weit und breit [emoji16]
Lg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ValMac (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und von heute morgen. Schöne Makrele und Brasse, haben zwischen 6 und 7 am Ufer gebissen
Lg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geht doch!!


Fisch ist Fisch


----------



## Mittelhesse (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin ValMac. 
Petri !
Was ist das für eine Rute? 
Benutzt du Stahlvorfach ? ( sieht auf dem Bild so aus )
Gruß Jörg.|bigeyes


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na siehst du es geht doch. Weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bitte kein Stahlvorfach, das geht nicht. Fluorocarbon 0.30 bis 0.40 je nach Gerätestärke. Länge bis 2 Meter, was halt noch fischbar ist. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ValMac (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mittelhesse schrieb:


> Moin ValMac.
> Petri !
> Was ist das für eine Rute?
> Benutzt du Stahlvorfach ? ( sieht auf dem Bild so aus )
> Gruß Jörg.|bigeyes


Hi! Ist eine Reisespinnrute Abu Garcia Venturi 9', 10-35g, Vorfach ist 0.35FC aber schon bisschen aufgeraut an den felsen, deswegen so gut sichtbar [emoji6]
Lg

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## t-dieter26 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schneidern geht immer am besten.|supergri Das habe ich gestern und vorgestern auch gemacht.heute mit müh und Not zwei Stöker gefangen, aber nichts wollte die dann fressen.
Den Tag zuvor zwei Bluefish auf livebait.4,5 kg. Und einen kleineren der wieder schwimmen durfte.








Dario mit Boot und Familie noch auf dem Wasser getroffen.Ohne vorzugreifen, Schneider waren die an dem Tag auch nicht.
Die nächste Zeit hier könnte schwierig werden.die Sommerfische wie Makrelen, Bonitos, Doraden usw sind noch nicht , und die dicken Brummer sind weg.Das Wasser ist auch total grün und trübe, kaum zwei Meter Sicht.
Mal sehen...
TL Dieter


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

[emoji3] 4,5kg bluefish [emoji1303]
Gratuliere 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Du machst mir ja Hoffnung... Ich komme in 3 Tagen


----------



## Strumbi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Halo,


so langsam  neigt sich mein Urlaub dem Ende.
Einige Wolfsbarsche  bis  44cm  konnte ich erwischen.
Einmal konnte ich einen brachialen Einschlag in
der Rute vermelden.   Nach 30 Min.  Drill   konnte ich 

meinen Kontrahenten das 1. Mal sehen. 

Oh Gott was  habe ich am Rücken gehakt;
1 Schuppenkarpfen von ca.  15 Pfd.  |uhoh:
Das war ein Drill............
Regnerische Grüsse  Strumbi 



Morgen wieder wandern..........


----------



## Krallblei (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wo hast auch den gefangen?


----------



## Strumbi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi,


im Delta  !
vor 4 Tagen habe ich riesige Schuppis
beim Laichen im Schilf beobachtet .
Hatten so um 30 -40 Pfd. 

Nächstes Mal nehme mich meine Karpfen Combo mit. :q
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dachte die sind verschwunden da.
Den letzten sah ich vor 15-20 Jahren.

Interessant


----------



## Strumbi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi ,


an der Oberfläche siehst du nur tausende von 

Meeräschen aller Größen.......
Karpfen bekommst du nicht zu Gesicht.
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner Bursche. Glückwunsch. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri in die Runde Männers!

Schöne Fische die da gerade gefangen werden- sogar Karpfen! 
Nein im Ernst, tolle Fische!
Schöner Wolf, Dr Spinn und einen erholsamen Urlaub weiterhin & Petri!
Dieter räumt ab und Strumbi legt eine schöne WoBa Strecke hin - Petri !!
ValMac holt raus, was ihm vor die Rute kommt - Petri!
@ValMac - schaut auf deinen Fotos eher nach Steilufer aus und auch die Fänge deuten darauf hin, dass es da, wo du fischen tust recht tief ist? Dann such Flachufer am besten als Landzungen und/oder flache Buchten auf. Suche nach Schwärmen von Ährenfischen in Ufernähe. Dort solltest du dann auch deinen Wolf treffen...ich nehm da meist Walk the Dog Pencils in 8-10 cm..
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!
Allen ein Danke für Fotos und Berichte. Toll so viel zu lesen und zu sehen.
lg


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Fahre morgen zu Dieter für 3 Tage.


Ich muss jetzt fischen, ich hab soooo Entzug. Im April wars ja nicht so dufte..


Erwarte nicht viel. Hab dennoch vor meinen PB in Sachen Wolf zu fangen. 







Obs klappt werden wir sehen|rolleyes


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Fahre morgen zu Dieter für 3 Tage.
> 
> 
> Ich muss jetzt fischen, ich hab soooo Entzug. Im April wars ja nicht so dufte..
> ...



Wir freuen uns über einen spannenden Bericht und hoffentlich Fotos. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Muchas gracias


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Angelfreunde, 

tolle Berichte und Bilder, die Lust auf Meer machen. Bei mir wird's im Sommer wohl eher schwierig, ans Mittelmeer zu kommen, weil meine Frau ab Juli eine neue Arbeitsstelle hat und daher die ganzen Urlaubsplanungen in Verbindung mit den Sommerferien der Kids ab Juli übern Haufen geworfen worden sind. Trotz dessen, ein aufblasbares Kajak für 2 hab ich zwischenzeitlich besorgt und sich etwas näher mit dem Zielfisch zu befassen, schadet grundsätzlich ja auch nicht. 

Kennt jemand von euch zufälligerweise diese Lektüre, erschienen in 2012

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Wolfsbarsch...201454&hash=item59088da196:g:-hQAAOSweWhal3r0

und kann etwas dazu sagen, ob da in ausreichendem Maße Platzwahl und Spinnangeln vom Ufer aus behandelt werden? Bezüglich der Angelei auf Meerforelle waren die Lektüren von diesem Verlag in jedem Fall sehr empfehlenswert.

Danke auch an dich Baumi für die Tipps bezüglich der Verhaltensweisen der Wölfe, ich hab mir sowas schon fast gedacht....

Wenn es mit einem Kurztrip klappt, werden wir uns wohl wieder rund um La Spezia in Italien aufhalten, wo wir ja bereits im Februar waren. Mit dem Kajak wäre dann auch die Möglichkeit gegeben, etwas aussichtsreichere felsige Küstenabschnitte von der Wasserseite zu beangeln.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> tolle Berichte und Bilder, die Lust auf Meer machen. Bei mir wird's im Sommer wohl eher schwierig, ans Mittelmeer zu kommen, weil meine Frau ab Juli eine neue Arbeitsstelle hat und daher die ganzen Urlaubsplanungen in Verbindung mit den Sommerferien der Kids ab Juli übern Haufen geworfen worden sind. Trotz dessen, ein aufblasbares Kajak für 2 hab ich zwischenzeitlich besorgt und sich etwas näher mit dem Zielfisch zu befassen, schadet grundsätzlich ja auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Das Buch von Rob Staigis ist durchaus zu empfehlen. Kann man sich kaufen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Sven, ich hab das Woba Buch von Staigis auch irgendwo.
Ich fand es sehr gut.
Wenn auch der Mittelmeerwolfsbarsch vielleicht speziellen Gesetzen gehorcht.
Das Gebiet um La Spezia in Richtung Westen/ Cinque Terre würde ich eher als Dentex/Brassen/Grouper-Gegend einordnen und die Woba-Spots in Richtung Magra-Mündung und Marina di Carrara suchen.
Ich denke auch über nen Kurztrip nach Ligurien/Cinque Terre nach, da die 4 Wochen Griechenland auf der Kippe stehen. Und ich MUSS irgendwie ans Meer.
Es wären nur 6 1/2 Stunden mit dem Auto, würde sich also auch für wenige Tage lohnen.
Müsste aber auch noch Sicherheitsausrüstung nachbeschaffen fürs Boot, denn die liegt dummerweise eingelagert in GR - mitsamt den ganzen Railblaza-Geschichten (Rutenhalter, Flaggengedöns, Navi-Lichter etc.).
Und in Google Maps erscheint in den Cinque Terre alles so eng
Reizen würd mich auch das Gebiet vor Solvay/Cecina weiter im Süden (Secce di Vada) oder nicht ganz so südlich das Gebiet vor Livorno (Livorno).
Berichte in jedem Fall bitte von eurem Kurztrip, falls ihr ihn macht.
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Krallblei (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So noch 2 Stunden und 26 Minuten bis Abfahrt.
Wünscht mir Glück. 

Melde mich Sonntag

#:


----------



## Kami One (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na dann viel Glück, ein Petri Heil und fette Fische! [emoji106]


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja super Jungs, hier ist ja mal wieder richtig was los gewesen! Das ist toll, danke an alle, die ihre Fänge mit uns geteilt haben. Ich werde euch gleich auch noch versorgen, mein Kurztrip war ein voller Erfolg. Bin sehr zufrieden. 

@Valmac nicht verzagen, ist so mit das härteste Revier. Dafür machen die Fische einen dann richtig glücklich wenn sie kommen. Mein erster Fisch auf Wobbler war auch eine Brandbrasse, an Silvester kann mich noch gut erinnern wie happy ich da war  Mein erster Wolf hat mich auch Jahre Aufwand gekostet. Aber hab auch viel an den falschen Stellen probiert. Siehst ja bei Benny und Strumbi, dass die das in den Flüssen gut hinkriegen. 

@baumi 6h ans Meer, ich werd nicht mehr. Ich würde jedes Wochenende fahren. Ich zieh auch bei 1350km pro Strecke für 4 Tage durch ;P Allerdings ist das auch nicht erholsam und auch nicht billig bei französischen Preisen von 1,60 für Diesel #q


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

*Geburtstagstrip an die Costa Brava zu Fronleichnam*

Mittwoch morgen um 8 ging es los. Ab nach Spanien. Dann sollte es von Donnerstag bis Sonntag zum Fischen gehen und Montag zurück. Bedingungen TOP angesagt bzgl. Wind. Das Wetter sollte ja in Deutschland besser sein. 

Diesmal neue Konstellation: wir haben neben Ralf und Ralph noch Maik im Gepäck. Norge-Angler und heiß wie Frittenfett auf die Fische die da kommen. Ich hatte echt Angst, dass da große Erwartungen sind, die man im Mittelmeer wohl kaum erfüllen kann. Die Sorgen sollten unbegründet sein, wir haben uns unsere Fische erarbeitet und waren echt erfolgreich. Das hätte auch anders sein können. 

Tag 1 fängt schon geil an. Nach einer kurzen Nacht gehts um 5:30 raus aus den Federn. Alles gepackt, ab zum Boot. Dann Plane ab und los. Mein Papa bringt die Plane weg, währenddessen gehen wir zu dritt erstmal ne Runde poppern an den Fischzuchten. Oh und da geht es gut los, erstmal ein Nachläufer der 20m hinterhergeht bis vors Boot aber sich nicht traut. Bluefish. Der Bluefish auf Popper verwährt sich mir ja noch. Schon Palos gehabt, auch klar schon Bluefish aber keinen rausbekommen von denen. Also das wär doch was. Paar Würfe später Biss, schnappt sich den Popper, sehe den Blue: vielleicht 3kg auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht. Anschlag geht ins leere. Mist, aber geht gut los. Danach noch ein Nachläufer ebenfalls Blue. Dann nix mehr, hören auf und sammeln meinen Papa ein. Dann gehts zum Trollen. Dort fahren wir erstmal an Dieter vorbei. Er hat noch nix. Wir sind beide in der selben Ecke unterwegs, er mit Livebaits, wir mit Deadbaits. 
Wir sind ca 500m weit weg, als wir sehen Dieter ist im Drill. Also mal eine Vuelta gemacht und umgedreht. Während wir die Strecke zurücklegen ist Dieter schon wieder im Drill. Fisch springt, Blue. Wir hatten kurz vorher eine Qualle oder sowas gerammt und ein Köfi war hin, mein Papa war grad dabei einen neuen zu montieren. Er hält den ungelogen direkt neben dem Boot ins Wasser, der läuft beschissen und dreht wie wild, aber es kommen einfach zig Bluefishe und schwimmen direkt neben unserem Boot hinter dem Ding her. Ich also die andere Rute rangeholt, Vattern gesagt er soll seinen rausnehmen weil sie sonst nur den verfolgten und boom knallt keine 30sek später der Blue auf die andere Angel. Kleiner von ca 1,5kg. Aber geil, erster Fisch im Satt. Kein Schneider mehr. Wir fangen noch einen weiteren ähnlich großen und Maik verliert einen deutlich besseren. Erste Tag schon geil! 







Und hier noch ein Bild, das ich von Dieter mit seinem schönen Bluefish gemacht habe.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Geburtstag fahren wir zum Cap de Creus. Maik würde ja liebend gerne einen Tuna fangen, wer auch nicht? Eine große Vuelta, ein paar Seemeilen raus, doch es gibt nicht einen einzigen Thunfisch hier. Also ein bisschen Jiggen um den Mero zu fangen. Doch Wasser ist extrem trüb hier. Es kommen nur ein paar kleine Serranos hoch. Ein davon als Livebait angebotener endet auch am Ende nur als Möwenfutter. 

Es sind auffallend viele, richtig dicke Mondfische unterwegs. Auch das Wasser ist ungewöhnlich warm für Anfang Juni. So sollten wir am Ende sogar die 22 Grad Marke knacken! 3 Grad wärmer als im Durchschnitt. Und in Spanien war es garnicht so sommerlich wie bei uns bisher. So sollte mir auch schon von der ersten Llampugasichtung berichtet werden gestern. Im Juni!

Als wir in einer Bucht ankern und schwimmen gehen (man sieht bei 5m Wassertiefe den Grund nicht), sollte plötzlich vorm Boot eine dicke Flosse auftauchen. Touris ohne Ahnung hätten sicher Panik bekommen, aber ein winkender Mondfisch ist doch unverkennbar und das 5m vorm Boot! Ich schwimm natürlich hin und kann ihn fast berühren ehe er mich bemerkt und abhaut. Voll geil! 










Ein vernünftiger Geburtstagsfisch ergibt sich dann aber nicht. Bluefish Spot von gestern  verwaist, auch Dieter dort nix geholt. Morgen also wieder probieren. 

Am nächsten Tag sollte dann endlich der Bluefish auf Popper fallen. Und es sollte der beste (2,4kg) und letzte des Trips sein. Geil! Und davon gibt es einen Livestrike auf Popper mit Headcam


----------



## Strumbi (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hola,


Petri  Dario zu deinen schönen Fischen.
Leider ist mein Tripp zu Ende und bin heute 

nach  8,5 Std wieder zu Hause mit dem Auto 

angekommen.
Heute morgen kurz vor der Abreise vor dem Früstück
noch halbherzig ein paar Würfe gemacht und siehe
da ich konnte noch einen Wolf von 45 cm zum kurzen
Landgang überreden. Toller  Drill an leichtem
Tackle. War ein schöner Abschluss........
Benny und den anderen dort viel Erfolg.....
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der letzte Tag sollte dann erstmal ein ereignisloser und schnarchiger Trollingtag werden. Sardinenschwärme sind da, Bluefishe und Palos aber nicht. Schon hammer, man muss sie echt suchen. Wenn man sie gefunden hat gehts, aber wir sollten sie nicht nochmal finden. Den einen Tag muss man aber auch klar sagen haben wir von Dieter enorm profitiert :m

Es ist sogar so langweilig, dass Maik locker anderthalb Stunden vorne aufm Boot pennt. Angeln ist anstrengend. 

Mein Papa hat sich geopfert die Bude auf Vordermann zu bringen um uns den Angeltag noch zu verschaffen. Dann nach ewigen Stunden des Trollings und in den einzigen 5min des Tages wo Maik mal seine Angel in der Hand hat beißt bei ihm mal einer an. Verhält sich wie ein Cuda, denn Maik denkt schon ihn verloren zu haben  Und so kommt dein wenig später ein kleiner Cuda ins Boot von ca nem Kilo. 




Plötzlich springt was direkt vorm Boot jagend aus dem Wasser. Ich schnappe mir die erstbeste Rute mit weißem 20cm Minnow und werfe und hole mit Speed und Jerks ein. Geht ein kleiner Blue bis vors Boot hinterher, will aber nicht. 

Ich will eigentlich schon aufhören, doch die Jungs wollen noch einmal wenigstens ein Stück vor Felsen her mit Cudachancen. Erstmal fängt Maik aber ein Motorboot. Der Typ ist auch echt ein Idiot, er merkt dass er Maik in die Schnur gefahren ist, hält an, guckt und fährt einfach weiter. Hoffentlich frisst sich die Schnur in seine Welle rein. Gönnen tu ich es ihm. 

Naja wir fahren trotzdem unsere Strecke noch eben und patapum hängt bei mir ein Cuda. Schöner Bursche, ca 2kg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich erzähle den Jungs dass 3 Cudas an einem Tag mein Bootsrekord sind. Also Atacke! Der nächste Cuda fällt binnen 10min. Und Nummer 4 und 5 kommen auch noch. Nummer 4 sollte der Größte des Tages sein mit 3,1kg auf 90cm. 




Schön im Regen. Nummer 6 schwimmt sogar noch bis ans Boot hinterm Horni her aber verfehlt ihn bei seiner Atacke. Der bleibt für einen anderen Tag, denn wir erwischen ihn nicht nochmal. Es wäre sicher noch was gegangen, aber mussten aufhören. 5 Fische zerlegen, Packen, Boot saubermachen und einpacken. Alles braucht seine Zeit. Tag aber mega geil mit 5 Cudas! Richtig gut! 













Es wird ein Video geben, aber das wird noch dauern. Wir werden das zusammen machen und müssen erstmal einen Termin finden.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geiler Bericht mal wieder, danke Dario!
Jo, du hast recht, bei so wenig Entfernung sollte man öfter mal fahren.
Bis zu dir in Spanien sind's auch nur 9 1/4 Stunden.

Aber ich überleg halt momentan noch. So ne komplette Sicherheitsausrüstung kostet 400-500 Ocken. Die wäre dann halt Zweitgarnitur.
Ohne das Gedöns in Italien auf's Meer will ich nicht riskieren. Andererseits würde mir die Knete fehlen, wenn es doch nach GR ginge.
Dafür wiederum könnt ich dann eben jederzeit mal kurz nach Bella Italia oder Frankreich oder sogar Spanien düsen - wenn es Zeit und Geldbeutel erlauben. Immer diese schwierigen Entscheidungen...


----------



## glavoc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Geiler Bericht mal wieder, danke Dario!...



Dem schließe ich mich an. Und wünsche dicke Petris und alles beste nachträglich zum Geburtstag!
Auch Dieter und Strumbi, bei so schönen Fängen#6
#h


----------



## Angorafrosch (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Dario und danke für den Bericht. Super, aber das kennen wir ja von Dir.
Morgen mittag bin ich dann auch wieder am MM. 1. Stop auf Krk und dann 2 Wochen die Adriaküste rauf und runter. Bin schon ganz hibbelig.Mal sehn ob ich endlich was größeres als n 22cm Schriftbarsch auf die Schuppen lege.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch ! 

Baumi wo kostet die denn soviel Geld? Für dein kleines Schlauchi? Im Leben nicht. So Sachen wie erste Hilfe Kasten haste doch auch eh im Auto liegen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, das hat mit der Größe erstmal nicht so viel zu tun. Es ist motorisiert und ich befahre damit Küstengewässer. Damit bin ich verpflichtet, bei einer Kontrolle ne ganze Liste an Dingen vorzuweisen.
Rettungswesten, Rettungsring mit Wurfleine, Anker, Feuerlöscher, Signalmittel (Licht und Rauch), Erste Hilfe Kasten, Nebelhorn etc etc.
Dann, weil ich bis in die Nacht unterwegs bin, und das auch Pflicht ist, ne Zweitgarnitur Navi-Beleuchtung (Meine bisherige und in Griechenland lagernde ist Railblaza und kostet einschl. Poles etc. schon alleine knapp 200 €, kann ich aber auch selbst mit Nubbsis und Billigbeleuchtung für rund 70 € Railblaza-kompatibel basteln).
Glaub mir, Dario, das läppert sich und es ist egal, ob das Motorboot dann 3,30m oder 6,30m hat.
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

#6Sehr schöne Berichte hier danke.
Dario, Petri Heil, das war ja ne ganze Menge + die die nicht richtig wollten.
Top.
Dieters Blue schöner Bursche.#6


----------



## Nidderauer (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Super Bericht @Dario und auch von mir noch alles Gute nachträglicherweise und immer einen dicken Fisch an der Angel!

Und herzlichen Dank für die Infos bezüglich Italien@Baumi. Das Buch werde ich mir dann noch besorgen. Wenns klappt, gibts auf jeden Fall einen ausführlichen Bericht. Cinque Terre kam mir auch schon in den Sinn, da wurde mir allerdings im Februar vor Ort mehrfach erzählt, dass dass Naturschutzgebiet und das Angeln dort verboten ist. Was aber evtl. nur für die Angelei vom Ufer gilt? In jedem Fall bin ich bootsmäßig nicht so ausgestattet, dass es für größere Touren reicht. Wenn das so klappt, das aufblasbare Paddelgerät, vom Womo-Stellplatz über den Strandboulevard Richtung Wasser zu tragen, um da in Wurfweite zum Ufer das Angelglück herauszufordern, wenn am Ufer etwas Ruhe eingekehrt ist, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung. Wobei natürlich jetzt auch einige neue Fragen auftauchen, wie das mit einem unmotorisierten Schwimmgerät ist in der Dämmerung bzw. Dunkelheit....???  



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> ... Es ist motorisiert und ich befahre damit Küstengewässer. Damit bin ich verpflichtet, bei einer Kontrolle ne ganze Liste an Dingen vorzuweisen.
> Rettungswesten, Rettungsring mit Wurfleine, Anker, Feuerlöscher, Signalmittel (Licht und Rauch), Erste Hilfe Kasten, Nebelhorn etc etc.
> Dann, weil ich bis in die Nacht unterwegs bin, und das auch Pflicht ist, ne Zweitgarnitur Navi-Beleuchtung (Meine bisherige und in Griechenland lagernde ist Railblaza und kostet einschl. Poles etc. schon alleine knapp 200 €, kann ich aber auch selbst mit Nubbsis und Billigbeleuchtung für rund 70 € Railblaza-kompatibel basteln).



Letztlich werden wir, wie schon im Februar irgendwo zwischen LaSpezia und Forte dei Marmi landen. Und da ist sicher auch die Magra-Mündung ein erfolgsversprechender Spot, auch wenn da im Februar null Fischaktivität festzustellen war. Ich war vor ca. 10 Jahren schonmal in Forte dei Marmi, dort gabs einen Angelladen und da hingen Bilder von Woba an der Wand die deutlich ins zweistellige gingen bezüglich der Gewichte (Pfund).

Gefangen angeblich im Februar in den Flüssen/Flußmündungen dort in der Ecke, wozu auch die Vegetation auf den Bildern passte. Die Bilder dort im Angelladen sind mir schon in Erinnerung geblieben und waren auch ein Grund, dort mal im Winter hinzufahren. Leider stellte sich vor Ort heraus, dass es diesen Angelladen nicht mehr gibt. Aber egal, schön war es trotzdem, auch wenn wir nix gefangen haben. 

Daran arbeiten wir beim nächsten Versuch!

Grüße Sven


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Sven, du musst in Deutschland, wenn du unter Ruder fährst, nachts zumindest ein weißes Licht zur Hand haben, womit du passierende Wasserfahrzeuge auf dich aufmerksam machen kannst.
Geregelt ist das in den Vorschriften zur Lichterführung:http://www.bsh.de/de/Produkte/Infomaterial/Lichterfuehrung/Lichterfuehrung.pdf
Wenn du auch nachts fährst, rate ich dir dazu, zumindest ein weißes dauerhaftes Rundumlicht am Kajak anzubringen. Grade vor Felsenküsten hast du mitunter recht laute Geräusche durch die Wellen, die in die Felsen rauschen.
Da hörst du passierende Kutter etc. nicht unbedingt. Aber mit Licht sehen sie dich.
Ich wurde vor einigen Jahren (ohne Licht) mal fast überfahren.
So als Tipp dafür kann ich dir die Railblaza Navisafe-Lichter ans Herz legen.
Sie sind autark durch eigene Batterie und arbeiten mit LEDs, sind also sparsam. Dazu brauchst du eine Ribportaufnahme (zum Kleben auf den Bootsschlauch) und im Idealfall noch eine Verlängerung (Pole) um das Licht hoch zu setzen.
Ansonsten sind Rettungswesten Pflicht. Ich hatte auch für mein Schlauchkajak nen kleinen Anker, einfach um an guten Spots festzumachen.
 Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Nidderauer (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Baumi,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Rettungswesten und kleinere Klapp-Anker sind vorhanden, das Rundumlicht müsste ich noch besorgen. Das sollte machbar sein. Bin schon gespannt, von einem aufblasbaren Kajak hab ich noch nie geangelt, hoffentlich ist die Luft nicht schneller draußen, als sie reingepumpt worden ist 

Zur Not stehen aber auch noch schöne Uferangelplätze an der Felsenküste zur Wahl. Wenn sonst nix geht werde ich mir und den Fischen auch mal ne Nacht mit Naturköder gönnen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja und es hat eben doch etwas mit der Größe zu tun. Denn Boote werden in Kategorien eingeteilt und zumindest ich in Spanien muss mich nach dieser Kategorie ausrüsten. Und von Nachts fahren war keine Rede erst einmal, und das wird man sich wohl auch mal klemmen können und im Notfall tuts ja auch ne Stablampe. Aber für die paar Sachen 500€ im Leben nicht. 

Verstehen tu ich es trotzdem, dass man nicht alles doppelt kaufen will. 

ICh hab schon vom aufblasbaren Decathlon Kayak geangelt. Luft hats nicht verloren, es ist nur irgendwann Wasser reingekommen. Aber nix schlimmes. Allerdings haben die Dinger echt viel Reibung im Wasser.


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, guckst du: https://www.marinafuehrer.adac.de/wp-content/uploads/bti_e_10_spanien_einzel.pdf 
@Sven: Ich hatte beim Sevylor Kajak keine Probleme mit Lecks.
Die Schläuche stecken da in Gewebehüllen.
Aber der Verschluss der Lenzöffnung hinten dichtete nicht zu 100% und das Paddel fand ich etwas kurz; es brachte immer ein paar Spritzer Wasser an Bord.
Das mit dem Wasserwiderstand, den Dario beschreibt , kann ich so bestätigen.
Ich konnte etwas Verbesserung erzielen, indem ich auf den sich beim Sitzen verformenden Boden innen noch ein leichtes Schwimmbrett auflegte, um das Gewicht besser zu verteilen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe mein Boot danach für 5 Meilen Zone ausgerüstet. Ist nicht so viel. Aber als Schlauchboot musst du natürlich theoretisch auch mehr mitnehmen. Lassen wir das, es führt zu nix.


----------



## Mett (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp Gratuliere dir auch nachträglich zum Geburtstag, haben ja scheinbar fast zeitgleich (mina 2.6 :g),

und natürlich auch Gratulation zu den feinen Fängen :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann auch dir alles Gute nachträglich! Hätte dir auch gerne zu ein paar Fischen gratuliert, vielleicht solltest du das auch mal so machen?!


----------



## Angorafrosch (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, zweiter richtiger Urlaubstag in Kroatien. Gestern am Novigrader Meer Schneider. Heute 2. Versuch bei Trogir. Beim Schnorcheln schon akzeptable Brassen und Äschen gesehen. Direkt unter den Badenden in 2-3m Tiefe. Jetzt erstmal Essen, denn man ja auch nicht hungrig zum Einkaufen.


----------



## Mett (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@scorp   
Danke, ja eigentlich schon, dieses Jahr ist ein echtes Hungerjahr was Meerbesuche betrifft, gerade mal im August 10 Tage und das ist wie wir wissen nicht die beste Zeit.

nächstes Jahr wirds hoffentlich wieder mehr |rolleyes


----------



## Krallblei (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Huhu


Hab irgendwie gar keine Lust zu schreiben wie die 3 Tage Spanien waren#q


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So schlimm?


----------



## robi_N (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich war vor einigen Wochen auf Mallorca. Ich habe zu der Reiseund meinen Angelaktivitäten einen Bericht geschrieben. 



http://köderschlacht.de/angeln-auf-mallorca/


Außerdem habe ich mal die spanische Seite für euch übersetzt auf der man einen Angelschein für Mallorca Online bestellen kann. Vllt. hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen! Kostet nur 16€ für drei Jahre und ist besser als wenn einem die Polizei die Angelsachen weg nimmt.



http://köderschlacht.de/angelschein-fuer-mallorca/


Beste Grüße,
Robert


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Hab irgendwie gar keine Lust zu schreiben wie die 3 Tage Spanien waren#q



Hör auf zu jammern #c


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hör auf zu jammern #c




 So ist es... gibt Leute die kommen vorerst gar nicht mehr in die Gefilde


----------



## Krallblei (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hab meine Fische gefangen ja. Allerdings nur Wölfe bis 45cm. 

Nicht das was ich wollte..
Nachtfischen ging kaum da zuviel Moskitos.


Dieter hat aber den Bock abgeschossen.


2 Wölfe in 120 Sekunden. Quasi Doppeldrill.. Schätze so 1,6 und 1,3 Kg.


Nächste Woche Ägypten.... da gibt es vielleicht Fisch|uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter hat mir gestern noch einen ganz anderen geschossenen Bock geschickt #6 

Ach Benny, wenn du wüsstest wie sehr ich mich über einen 45cm Wolf freue... Jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Krallblei (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

45cm ist Kleinvieh


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wer den Pfennig nicht ehrt ist den Taler nicht wert 

Viel Erfolg in Ägypten!


----------



## glavoc (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dieter hat mir gestern noch einen ganz anderen geschossenen Bock geschickt #6
> 
> Ach Benny, wenn du wüsstest wie sehr ich mich über einen 45cm Wolf freue... Jammern auf hohem Niveau



Petri Dieter und Krallblei - ansonsten sehe ich es wie Scorp10n77 bei 45 cm bekomme auch ich glänzende Augen...
|wavey:


----------



## Silverfish1 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich angeln ja nur in Holland auf woba aber fallen die im Mittelmeer so klein aus Bzw ist der befischungsdruck so groß das ihr eher kleinere fängt ?


----------



## glavoc (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nun, bei mir liegt es am Befischungsdruck und daran, dass ich weit draußen auf einer vorgelagerten Insel fische...also Bach- oder gar Flussmündungen nicht vorhanden sind...6-7 kg Wobas werden vom Festland aus schon gefangen... Daher ist alles über ein Kg bei mir schon ein bemerkenswerter Fisch, 2,2 Kg mein PB. Und ich habe sicher nicht wenige gefangen...
Grüßle


----------



## bissfieber (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich konnte mit Tintenfisch einige Arten fangen. Darunter Gelbstriemenbrassen, Pferdemakrelen und Barsche.

Ich hab auch einen Bericht dazu geschrieben. Evtl. hilft er ja einem von euch.
Viel Spaß beim lesen. 

http://köderschlacht.de/angeln-im-mittelmeer-bei-torrevieja/


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Befischungsdruck ist natürlich ein riesen Faktor. Der ist ja nun im Atlantik auch hoch. Aber man muss das immer im Kontext zur gesamten Fischdichte sehen. Das Mittelmeer hat nunmal nicht so viel Nahrung, ist sehr klar. Beides sind Gründe was es so schwer macht mit den Wölfen. Und da sind die Flüsse, die glavoc angesprochen hat natürlich ein Faktor. In den mediterranen Regionen gibt es einfach viel weniger Flüsse, die immer Wasser führen. Bei mir gibts ja noch ein paar und eben dort gibt es auch die Wölfe. Aber der Wolf ist eben auch allgemeinhin ein schwieriger Fisch. Nun fangen Benny und Dieter ja im selben Revier ganz gut, haben aber ihr Revier eben auch immer genau an diesen Flüssen und können viel öfter gehen. Und das ist dann natürlich auch ein Prozess, bei der man die Fischerei darauf auch besser entwickeln kann und somit resultiert dann daraus mehr Fisch. 

Aber allgemein sind große Wölfe (übern Kilo sag ich mal) schon sehr selten geworden und auch sehr listig. Machts aber irgendwie auch aus diese Angelei. Könnte nur was erfolgreicher sein.


----------



## Angorafrosch (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Es wird besser aber noch bin ich nicht so ganz zufrieden. Zwar hat sich zu Goldstriemen und Geißbrasse noch eine Makrele überlisten lassen. Das dutzend Petermännchen außen vor. Aber noch nix in einer Größe wo 2 von einem satt werden. Bisher ists noch umgekehrt. Die KöFi-Reuse hat auch noch nix außer ner schönen Schnecke gefangen. Aber wie sagt man so schön : die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Morgen früh Reuse checken, n Stündchen angeln und dann auf zum nächsten Camp.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Diese Fische sind im Mittelmeer auch leider nicht so häufig #c Aber immerhin kriegst du ein paar Fische ans Band. Und die Petermänner sind kulinarisch auch sehr fein, man muss sie nur zu filettieren wissen ohne sich selbst zu gefährden.


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mal zur Info:
In Griechenland wird nun schon seit einiger Zeit die Einführung neuer Fischereigesetze diskutiert.
Fest steht, dass die Lizenzpflicht für Freizeitfischerei wieder kommen wird.
Derzeit befindet man sich bei der Detailplanung.
Die Zweijahreskarte soll 30-40 Euro kosten, die Karte für's Bootsangeln 50-200 Euro, je nach Größe und Motorisierung des Bootes.
Gleichzeitig plant man die Strafen für Verstöße (Schwarzfischen, illegaler Verkauf etc.) drastisch zu erhöhen.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die generierten Gelder dann sinnvoll eingesetzt werden.
Wann die neuen Gesetze in Kraft treten, ist noch nicht klar, aber ich vermute noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo baumi gilt das dann auch für touries. Halte und auf dem laufenden. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Kay,

das wird dann selbstverständlich auch für Touristen gelten.
Voraussichtlich wird es auch Kurzzeitlizenzen im Sinne von Tages- und Wochenkarten geben.
Das Ganze soll auf elektronischem Wege machbar sein.
Ich bin gespannt.

Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Linger (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo in die Runde!

 Ein Jahr ist es her, als ich mich im AB angemeldet habe um dem fantastischen Mittelmeerthreat hier zu folgen. 
 Ernsthaft Leute, man bekommt hier so viele wertvolle Infos geboten und es macht wirklich riesig Spass eure Urlaubsberichte zu lesen. 
 Mit welcher Fleißarbeit die PDF´s ausgearbeitet wurden - dafür möchte ich wirklich mal ein fettes Lob loswerden und einfach mal danke sagen.

 Seitdem bei uns (meiner Freundin und mir) klar ist, dass wir in diesem Sommer wieder einmal für 19 Tage die Costa Blanca unsicher machen werden, lese ich hier jeden Abend einige Seiten und bin nun heiß wie Frittenfett, endlich meine Schnur zu baden!

 Da ich kein Boot zur Verfügung habe und ehrlich gesagt sehr gerne auf den Felsen an der Küste "steil" gehe, musste ich mir für dieses Jahr ein paar Alternativen zum Hardbait feuern überlegt und habe den Bestand bereits reichlich aufgerüstet - ich würde dazu später mal ein/zwei Foto´s posten und gerne die eine oder andere anregende Meinung hören ;-)

 TL und Danke, 
 Linger


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Mal zur Info:
> In Griechenland wird nun schon seit einiger Zeit die Einführung neuer Fischereigesetze diskutiert.
> Fest steht, dass die Lizenzpflicht für Freizeitfischerei wieder kommen wird.
> Derzeit befindet man sich bei der Detailplanung.
> ...


 
 Da sind die Griechen aber schon lange mit beschäftigt - bisher scheitere es aber immer an der Umsetzung. Ob die das jetzt so schnell hin bekommen? Reformen brauchen da ja bekanntlich recht lange. 

 Wenn das wirklich in Kraft tritt, kann man nur hoffen, dass man die Lizenz ähnlich leicht bekommt wie in Spanien (per Online Formular).

 Gerade für Urlaubsangler gibt es nichts schlechteres als auf der Insel etc. rum zu tuckern und dort ne Lizenz zu besorgen. Vorallem wenn man die Landesparache nicht spricht - englisch ist da oftmals noch nicht verbreitet.


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja, es gab die "Erastitechniki Adeia Alieias" ja bereits.
2014 wurde dies dann aufgehoben, um auf ein neues System umzustellen.
In den Gesetzentwürfen geht es ausdrücklich um ein elektronisches System.
Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn es den Schein, so wie z.B. die französischen Scheine, in Tackleshops und bei Bürgermeisterämtern gäbe.
Und ebenso ausrücklich ist es ein Ziel, den Fischereitourismus zu fördern.
Jahrzehntelang war Charterfischerei quasi unmöglich in Griechenland, bzw. nur in einer Grauzone zu betreiben.
Wäre ich Berufsfischer in meinen "Heim"gefilden, hätte ich längst umgestellt.
Es gibt da nämlich schon noch richtig geile Spots.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Linger schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Ein Jahr ist es her, als ich mich im AB angemeldet habe um dem fantastischen Mittelmeerthreat hier zu folgen.
> Ernsthaft Leute, man bekommt hier so viele wertvolle Infos geboten und es macht wirklich riesig Spass eure Urlaubsberichte zu lesen.
> ...



Dir erstmal vielen Dank für die netten Worte. Es freut mich besonders, wenn man mal sowas hört und ich denke es ist bei den meisten so, die hier regelmäßig mal was reinschreiben. 

Das war ja auch genau der Sinn warum ich diesen Thread mal vor Jahren angefangen habe. Da gab es nämlich quasi nichts fundiertest zu finden im www über die Angelei im Mittelmeer. Zumindest nicht auf deutsch. Mittlerweile sieht das natürlich schon ein wenig anders aus. 

Ich bin gespannt was da kommen wird von dir! Freuen sich ja eigentlich immer alle wenn es was zu diskutieren gibt.


----------



## Linger (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guten Abend!|wavey:
Also der Plan ist, im August möglichst tiefe Stellen rund um Calpe (Spanien, Costa Blanca) von den Felsen aus zu befischen.
Potentielle Stellen habe ich im letzen Jahr über Navionics und durch informative Gespräche mit dem örtlichen Tackledealer vor Ort ausfindig machen können und ordentlich rumprobiert.
Es ist wirklich so, dass die meisten guten Spots vom Land aus schwierig zu erreichen sind. Man muss das Ziel bei den Temperaturen schon wirklich vor Augen haben. 
Hat man die steilen, unbefestigten Wege mit vertretbarer Kletterei bezwungen, wird man von unglaublich rauer und gleichzeitlich wundevoller Natur belohnt.
Leider hat es im letzten Jahr nur für einen schönen Barracuda und zwei kleine Geißbrassen gereicht, denn blöderweise ist meine Zaltarc am 6. Tag auf einen spitzen Fels gedonnert und war direkt hinüber. Das Gehäuse hinter der Kurbel war gebrochen.. 
Als Köder hatte ich ausschließlich verschiedene Wobbler/Popper von 6-19cm im Gepäck, alles oberflächennah.. 

Nun habe ich mir aufgrund des oft auflandigen Windes überlegt ein paar DUO-Casting Jigs zwischen 28g-60g zu besorgen. Die Geschosse lassen sich ja deutlich besser auf Weite bringen und anschließend viele lustige Führungsstiele zu 
Dann werden Black Minnows 140/40g getestet.
Sollte ich die BM in 25g evtl. auch noch besorgen?
Ansonsten würde ich gerne Dropshotmontagen testen und mit Bait Elastic Naturköder anbieten.

Und dann dachte ich, könnte man an interessanten Stellen mal eine vorgebleite 40g Pose mit Sabiki-Rig rausfeuern, was meint ihr?

Beste Grüße,
Linger


----------



## Linger (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

..und hier noch ein paar Bilder von ein paar Spots aus dem letzten Jahr und dem kleinen Cuda #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das sieht mir nach einer sehr guten Auswahl aus! Die Jigs würde ich nur ohne Drillinge fischen, das verringert die Hängergefahr schon sehr. Als Jig kann ich dir auf jeden Fall noch den Glaze in 40g von Hart ans Herz legen. Nicht teuer und super gut! 

Hast du Fotos gemacht letztes Jahr?


----------



## Linger (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das sieht mir nach einer sehr guten Auswahl aus! Die Jigs würde ich nur ohne Drillinge fischen, das verringert die Hängergefahr schon sehr. Als Jig kann ich dir auf jeden Fall noch den Glaze in 40g von Hart ans Herz legen. Nicht teuer und super gut!
> 
> Hast du Fotos gemacht letztes Jahr?




Ah, sehr gut! Danke für den Tip mit dem Glaze, Dario! 
Den werde ich mir morgen mal genauer angucken:m
Genau, die Fotos sind allesamt von 2017.

Übrigens, das Buch von Jürgen Oeder ist in der neuen Auflage auch schon im Gepäck^^
Echt genial, was einem da im Technikteil so an die Hand gegeben wird! ..meine neue Bettlektüre - jetzt, da ich in diesem Thread auf der letzten Seite angekommen bin.


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Linger, das sind Spots, die wirklich gut aussehen.
Nämlich nach Sargos und Co.
Zu den Jigs hat Dario ja schon was gesagt.
Den Ansatz, mit Sabiki an der Pose zu Angeln, finde ich interessant.
Da du ja nen ziemlich schwierigen und mitunter gefährlichen Weg zu den Spots hast (was nebenbei sicherer zu zweit zu machen ist), wirst du wohl tagsüber fischen.
In dem Fall würde ich dir empfehlen, deine Sabikis selbst mit FC zu knüpfen. Je eine Perle (für den Auftrieb und als Teaser) und der nackte Haken. Als Haken Cirkle-Hooks - der Anhieb im tiefen Wasser ist echt ne Herausforderung, Circles haken sich besser selbst. Als Köder Garnelenstücke. Abschluss und Gewicht unten ne Bleiolive und ein 80cm-Vorfach (FC) mit 3/0 Circle mit ganzer Garnele oder Sardine.
Das ließe sich so als "Halbansitz" fischen, wenn du nebenher spinnst.
Anfüttern wäre hilfreich.
Kann natürlich sein, dass dir lauter Gelbstriemenbrassen und Sägebärschlein auf das Sabiki gehen.
Wenn du "richtig" mit der Pose arbeiten willst, dann eher recht fein, z.B. mit vorbebleiter Knicklichtpose (Laufpose, z.B. 4+4) an 20er Hauptschnur und 016er-FC-Vorfach mit 12er-Haken.
Ausloten und Köder knapp über Grund anbieten. Anfüttern ist da fast unabdingbar.
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da haben wir uns glatt überschnitten. Die Spots sehen nicht schlecht aus. Habe an einem ähnlichen Spot bei mir, auch eine Bucht mit Steilküste nebendran mal von einem Felsen geangelt und alle 15min kamen 2 Barracudas direkt vor meinen Füßen herpatroulliert. Haben allerdings nicht gebissen. Aber konnte man die Uhr nach Stellen  War allerdings auch zu Anfangszeiten und ich bin ja nicht gerade der begnadetste Spinfischer. Top wäre es natürlich gerade zum Jiggen wenn du auch an eine Spitze kommen würdest. Der Glaze ist ein superjig und quasi alles was du in meinen Berichten gefunden hast, was ich mit Metaljig gefangen habe, habe ich damit gefangen. 

Ich weiß nicht wie du dazu stehst, aber diese Gelbstriemen usw. könntest du auch als Livebait anbieten. Montagen findest du dazu glaube ich auch in der neuen Küstenangelsektion in Jürgens Buch.


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin allerseits 
Also bei mir ist das Jahr bisher absolut kein Brüller.
Und letzte Zeit wird es immer schlechter.  
Wenig Fische und klein .Deutlich schlechter als letztes Jahr.
Zum Beispiel gibt es kaum Mittelmeer Makrelen bisher.Die letzte auf Jig war so winzig,ich dachte zuerst ich hätte eine Sardine dran.
Letztes Jahr waren die Makrelen schon in guter Stückzahl Anfang Juni in der Bucht , wenn die Größe passt machen die schon Spaß an leichtem Gerät.Aber leider fast nix bisher.
Brassenarten auch wenig und klein.
Dicke Überraschungen bleiben leider auch aus.
Bin mal gespannt, ob sich das im Spätsommer, Herbst so fortsetzt .hoffentlich nicht...
Tl Dieter


----------



## Linger (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey @ all!

@ Dieter: Du bist in Kroatien unterwegs, richtig? 
Ich kann mich an 2005 erinnern - wir waren mit nem T4 Bulli und Trailer mit Hartschale auf dem Campingplatz Zaton. Es gab noch keine ausgebaute Küstenstraße und die Fahrt durchs Inland war echt heftig.. Überall zerbombte Häuser, Schulen und kaputte Straßen. 2008 fuhren wir die gleiche Strecke wieder - da hat man (bis auf die zahlreichen Hinweise an Straßenrändern, dass man diese aufgrund von Mienengefahr besser nicht verlassen sollte) kaum noch was vom Bürgerkrieg gesehen.. Diese Gastfreundlichkeit und Energie war echt bemerkenswert!
Jedenfalls haben wir dort auch gefischt und recht gut gefangen. 
Schade, dass da bei dir gerade nicht viel geht!
Ich hoffe das ändert sich bei deinem nächsten Trip wieder und ebenso, dass wir Anfang August in Spanien mehr Fisch am Spot haben.

@Dario: Die Jigs wollte ich eh noch etwas tunen - Assisthooks und gute Sprengringe wurden mittlerweile montiert. Mit den Drillingen war ich mir noch unsicher aber dann fliegen die besser raus, bevor die Köderschlacht beginnt!
Übrigens, den Glaze werde ich mir dann auch noch organisieren. Bin ja quasi auch Greenhorn auf dem Gebiet, wie du damals. Wenn du damit gute Erfolge hattest muss das fortgesetzt werden^^
Über Livebait habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht und hier gelesen, dass es im Med. erlaubt ist.. dann wäre Bonito der Zielfisch, richtig? Ich werde mir da mal die passenden Montagen raussuchen #6

@ Baumi: Krass, danke für die ausführliche Anleitung!! 
Jetzt habe ich noch reichlich zu basteln! 
Bezgl. der "gefährlicheren" Spots kann ich mich sehr glücklich schätzen. Ich bin tatsächlich nur allein unterwegs, wenn es tagsüber für ein Stündchen auf ne Mole geht. Ansonsten macht mein Mädel den ganzen Hype echt interessiert mit und ist da eher abenteuerlustig aber nicht leichtsinnig veranlagt!
Wir haben gute Kopflampen und gehen abends schon was länger ans Wasser 
Kannst du zum anfüttern eine Empfehlung geben? Paniermehl-Sardinenmischung?
Für die feinere Montage würde ich die Bedingungen abwarten. Der Wind ist abends eigentlich immer auflandig und echt heftig..
Obwohl, morgens könnte das klappen! ..ist auf jeden Fall gespeichert!

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure zahlreichen Tipps!!

Tl, Linger


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nee,nee,
Guckst du frühere Beiträge von mir.
Ich bin auch in Spanien im Norden  , Bucht von Roses, da wo Dario auch des öfteren rumfährt |supergri


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jo, Linger, Paniermehl-Sardinen-Mischung geht.
Die Garnelen für die Köder bereite ich immer speziell zu.
Ich taue tiefgefrorene Riesengarnelen auf und pule die Schwänze raus.
Den Rest bewahre ich auf. Die Schwänze schneide ich in Stücke und lege sie mit reichlich Zucker in nem Tupperschälchen in den Kühlschrank. Meistens mache ich noch nen bisschen Knobi dran.
Nach einer Nacht im Kühlschrank haben die Stückchen deutlich Wasser verloren, das Gewebe hat sich verdichtet und hält Welten besser am Haken.
Das Gewebewasser hat sich mit dem Zucker zu ner Art Garnelensirup verbunden.
Den solltest du unbedingt in dein Anfutter rühren.
Weißer Käse geht auch gut.

Je öfter du am selben Spot angelst und anfütterst, desto besser. Es versammeln sich täglich mehr Fische.
Es kann sich lohnen, zu Schnorcheln, um die Unterwasserstruktur zu verstehen. Du kannst das Futter dann ganz gezielt in Mulden Platzieren.

Das mit dem Wind ist ein wenig paradox. Eigentlich baut sich tagsüber auflandiger Wind auf, weil sich die Luft über Landmassen stärker erhitzt und sie dann aufsteigt und kühle Luft von See ansaugt. 
Bei uns -wenn nicht grade großregionale Windphänomene dieses Geschehen überlagern- baut sich der auflandige Wind den Tag über auf und flaut mit dem Sonnenuntergang wieder ab, um nachts auf ablandig zu drehen (Landmasse kühl, Meer warm).

Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Linger (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Jo, Linger, Paniermehl-Sardinen-Mischung geht.
> Die Garnelen für die Köder bereite ich immer speziell zu.
> Ich taue tiefgefrorene Riesengarnelen auf und pule die Schwänze raus.
> Den Rest bewahre ich auf. Die Schwänze schneide ich in Stücke und lege sie mit reichlich Zucker in nem Tupperschälchen in den Kühlschrank. Meistens mache ich noch nen bisschen Knobi dran.
> ...




 Moin!

 So, ich habe mir die wichtigsten Infos bzgl. anfüttern, Sabiki selbst binden, feinere Montage usw.. einfach mal rausgeschrieben, damit nix verloren geht..
 Zur Livebait-Montage habe ich in Jürgen´s Buch auch ne Menge gefunden - das kommt im praktischen A5-Format sowieso mit, allein um hoffentlich verhaftete Fische sicherer bestimmen zu können 

 Vielen, vielen Dank erstmal für eure Tipps & Tricks!

 Beste Grüße und tight Lines,
 Linger


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Linger,
hab mir deine Bilder angeschaut. Würde vermutl. die Jigfraktion noch etwas aufstocken (auch oder vor allem mit günstigen Jigs-Stichwort Materialschlacht,Hänger am Grund) sowie noch um ein oder zwei Topwater -Walk the Dog Stickbaits erweitern.
lg


----------



## Linger (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Glavoc, 
Über wtd habe hier schon ganz viel mitbekommen, allerdings bislang keine eigene Erfahrung gesammelt. Als Spinne benutze ich ne Quantum smoke spin traveller 10-105g WG. ..ein ziemlich steifes Stöckchen, wie ich finde. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist die wtd-Führung eine Art wedeln und das stelle ich mir mit dem Prügel echt anstrengend vor. 
Was glaube ich richtig gut geht, sind ~40/60g Jigs und dann volle Möhre fast/Long jerk! 

Jigs würde ich mir wie gesagt noch die von Dario empfohlenen Glaze in verschiedenen Farben besorgen und evtl. in 40g & 60g.
Die 60er gibts aktuell für unter 6€ bei Pecheur!

Gibts evtl Empfehlungen für wtd-lures?
Dann würde ich damit vorher am Kanal mal probewedeln gehen


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo Linger,
ja, beim Walk the Dog wird "gewedelt" und das ist bissle mehr machen als durchleiern und ab und zu bissle zu jerken. Überhaupt solltest du am Mittelmeer eh schneller und weit aggressiver führen als im Binnenland.

Hier mal 2 Videos, um dich von deren Fängigkeit zu überzeugen:
Kostas:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N07kOidUl4
noch ein Grieche:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5HONakGV8w

Topwater kann ich dir schon den ein oder anderen nennen, wenn du mir sagst, ab wieviel WG die Smoke einigermassen auflädt, da ich die Rute nicht kenne.
grüßle

PS 60g Jigs von der Küste...nimm dir auf jeden Fall auch 40g und eventl. sogar 30g mit. 60 g sind bei mir oft zu viel...Gomoku Jigs von Storm - günstig und bewährt oder auch Jigpara von MC...so als weitere Alternativen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

60g Jigs fische ich auf 40m vertikal.
Da würde ich bei 10m Tiefe mal bei 20g anfangen.
Der Köder darf nach unten ruhig gemütlich unterwegs sein.
Die Chinesen von Castfun haben da ne gute Auswahl ab 10g. Googel einfach Castfun shore jig.
Klar, steht nicht Duo oder sonstwas drauf. Aber Fische können eh nicht lesen.
Und bei extremen Strukturen hat man ne gute Verlustrate an Jigs... Ok, könnte man notfalls auch ertauchen, die Dinger.

Wär eh interessant zu wissen, was du an Ruten und Rollen dabei hast.
Ich riet dir zum feinen Laufposenfischen - dafür bräuchtest du aber ne Stippe >3,90m... da wird dein Quantum Smoke-Stecken eher ungeeignet sein.


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also Linger, bevor ich casting jigs im Meer versenke würde ich auch Versuchen dort vorher zu schnorcheln.Oder hinterher um die jigs in den Felsen zu suchen.  
Wenn die Fische recht klein sind, Makrelen,Stöker,brassen z.b. , dann reichen mir auch 20g jigs.
Den glaze fische ich auch, aber nur wenn evtl größeres da ist.bonitos z.b.
Heute wieder Kleinfisch, mit Müh und Not ein Abendbrot.
Bitte nicht über den mini Brassen nörgeln, der hatte geschluckt und soll noch als Köder dienen.


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Baumi - Aliexpress hat mir schon richtig Geld gespart  aber hat Linger noch so viel Zeit?

Linger hier zwei Trööts, die für dich interessant sein könnten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285964

und etwas allgemeiner:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309384

grüßle

PS Petri Dieter und guten Appetit


----------



## Linger (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> hallo Linger,
> ja, beim Walk the Dog wird "gewedelt" und das ist bissle mehr machen als durchleiern und ab und zu bissle zu jerken. Überhaupt solltest du am Mittelmeer eh schneller und weit aggressiver führen als im Binnenland.
> 
> Hier mal 2 Videos, um dich von deren Fängigkeit zu überzeugen:
> ...



Das aggressivere Jagdverhalten und entsprechende Köderführung im Salz ist zu 100% meine Challenge|supergri
Wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt von manchen Mitlesern gesteinigt aber mit dem ganzen Süßwasser hier im Ruhrgebiet - das ist mir einfach nicht "rau" genug.

Die Smoke lädt sich zwischen 25-60g WG richtig gewaltig auf.
Mehr wird unter Dauerfeuer schon richtig hart.
Daher hast du mit 30/40g sicherlich genau recht. ..mir kommt das immer so wenig vor :g
Die Videos und Jig-Vorschläge werde ich mir nachher nach dem Spiel angucken.
Vielen Dank erstmal!!#6


----------



## Linger (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dieter 
Petri zum Fang und guten Appetit!
Das Schnorcheln werde ich mir auf jeden Fall zu herzen nehmen, hab ich eh riesig Spass dran. Es sind sogar gute Taucherbrillen und Flossen vor Ort im Geräteschuppen. Mal schauen ob die passen 

@ Baumi
Als Tackle habe ich tatsächlich nur die erwähnte Reiserute im Gepäck..
Quantum Smoke Spin Traveller 10-105 WG
Spro Zalt-Arc HD 7550 (Übersetzung 5,0)
YGK 8-Braid mit 35Lb (davon nicht ganz 300m auf der Rolle)
FC als Forfachmaterial in 0,20 / 0,48 / 0,70mm
Im Bestand befinden sich aktuell Jigs in 28g/40g/43g.. Dann würde ich zu den Glaze noch weitere 20g-Jigs aufstocken.
Danke für den Castfun-Tipp!

Wir sind vom 1. - 19.08. unten.
Dann müsste ne Bestellung bei Ali doch noch locker drin sein, oder wie sind da eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Lieferzeit?

@Glavoc
Danke für die links! Da habe ich ja auch reichlich aufzuholen :m ..und ebenfalls für die Gomoku und Jigpara-Vorschläge


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

rechne rund vier Wochen. Manchmal auch schneller...wirft die smoke auch schon 20 g? Dann hol dir diesen:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SMAR...a551ff4&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0

sowie https://de.aliexpress.com/item/K-ni...fc948af&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0

grüßle


----------



## Linger (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> rechne rund vier Wochen. Manchmal auch schneller...wirft die smoke auch schon 20 g? Dann hol dir diesen:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SMAR...a551ff4&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> sowie https://de.aliexpress.com/item/K-nigreich-Angeln-Lockt-Harten-K-der-Schwimm-Topwater-Bleistift-Asturie-90mm-12g-110mm-16-5g/32859322678.html?spm=a2g0x.search0104.3.30.da895682xnF2NV&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%2Csearchweb201602_3_10320_10152_10321_10065_10151_10344_10068_5722815_10342_10547_10343_10322_10340_10341_10548_5722915_5722615_10193_10696_10194_10084_10083_10618_10304_10307_10820_10821_10302_5722715_10843_10059_306_100031_10319_10103_10624_10623_10622_5722515_10621_10620%2Csearchweb201603_35%2CppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=805703f6-0c8f-47c9-b65f-6df5cfc948af-3&algo_pvid=805703f6-0c8f-47c9-b65f-6df5cfc948af&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0
> ...




Jap, das läuft!
Ab in den Warenkorb, in 22g und 28g!
Danke!


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hab mir auch die 35g Version der xorus austurie<Kopie geholt, für ne MH Rute..


----------



## Kami One (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Den hier kann ich noch empfehlen. Fliegt super weit und wackelt schön mit dem Hinterteil.

Einzelhandel 2017 gute angelköder minnow, qualität professionelle köder 12,5 cm/28g, bearking HEIßER MODELL penceilbait crankbait sinking
http://s.aliexpress.com/vi2EbimU?fromSns=


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jop die Bearking hab ich auch - saubere Qualtät... gut Haken usw.


----------



## Lorenz (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> ... günstig und bewährt oder auch Jigpara von MC...



Bei Aliexpress hab ich welche als Rohlinge und Lackierte gefunden, die zumindest ähnlich aussehen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Sale-1-Pieces30g-78mmMetal-Lure-Fishing-Spoon-Freshwater-Fishing-Hard-LureSliceJigBait-Spoon-Fishing-Tackle-Metal/1000001386554.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.f2b14c4dSlQaWc
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-lot-7cm30gknife-Jigging-Metal-Spoon-High-Quality-VIB-artificial-bait-boat-fishing-lures-lead-fish/32840869593.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.f2b14c4dSlQaWc


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

exakt Lorenz!!


----------



## Silverfish1 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sorry fuer fuer das offtopic aber kann mir einer sagen, was mit dem bgb ist ? Seid über einer Woche erreiche ich die Seite nicht. 

@ Dario weis du irgendwas ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Sorry fuer fuer das offtopic aber kann mir einer sagen, was mit dem bgb ist ? Seid über einer Woche erreiche ich die Seite nicht.
> 
> @ Dario weis du irgendwas ?



Das ist in der Vergangenheit schon häufiger vorgekommen. Es kümmert sich auch einfach keiner mehr wirklich um das Board


----------



## Silverfish1 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich weis aber so lange war es schon lange nicht mehr offline. Ich findest sehr schade das da so wenig gemacht wird weil interessant ist es echt immer.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das natürlich schon, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Lorenz (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Ja ich weis aber so lange war es schon lange nicht mehr offline...



Vielleicht muss da was an die neue Datenschutzverordnung angepasst werden. Einige Seiten waren in letzter Zeit deswegen eine Weile nicht erreichbar.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Einmal in eigener Sache : https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4839752#post4839752


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
bin am vergangenen Sonntag nach einer guten Woche aus Ligurien zurückgekommen und ich muss doch gestehen, überrascht zu sein, wieviel Fisch da im Bereich LaSpezia/Magramündung im Wasser ist und wieviele Angler dort ihrem Hobby nachgehen. Im Gegensatz zum Februar waren dieses mal keinerlei Stellnetze im Mündungsbereich zu sehen und die Vielfalt im Magra, aber auch im Meer enorm. Habe bei anderen Anglern und im Wasser diverse Brassen, Woba, Meeräschen, etc. gesehen. Leider ist diese ganze Ecke dort kein Wohnmobil-Eldorado und oberstes Ziel war dann erstmal, einen Platz zu finden, an dem man stehen/übernachten kann, ohne vom Wasser abgeschnitten zu sein. Das gelang dann letztlich auch, aber eben schon so weit vom Magra entfernt, dass ich keine Angelberechtigung gekauft habe, sondern mich auf das freie Angeln im Meer beschränkt habe und da fast jeden Abend Versuche unternommen habe, etwas an den Haken zu bekommen. Habs auch mal am steinigen Ufer aus tagsüber mit Muschelfleisch probiert, die ersten Erfolg in Form von Schriftbarschen und vermutlich Doktorfischen ließen nicht lange auf sich warten.

Bei der ersten ufernahen Tour tagsüber im Kajak gabs auch einige Anpacker auf Naturköder an der Handleine, allerdings keine Fische. Das aufblasbare Kajak stellte sich leider als sehr wind-/wellenanfällig heraus und um es vorweg zu nehmen, der zunehmend unberechenbar werdende böige Wind mit den auch bei ruhigerer See fast regelmäßig ankommenden größern Wellen, die uns beim zweiten Versuch beim Besteigen des Kajak am Strand kentern ließen (dabei ist der Foto im Rucksack mit Meerwasser in Kontakt gekommen, weshalb es leider keinerlei Bilder gibt und ich auch nicht mehr genau sagen kann, welche Fischarten da im Einzelnen an den Haken gegangen sind...), ließ uns schnell die Idee verwerfen, es bei Dunkelheit vom Kajak aus zu probieren. Tatsächlich waren bei Dunkelheit auch so gut wie keine Boote auf dem Meer zu sehen, weil wohl der Wind im Schnitt zu stark war.

Die Angelei mit Kunstköder vom Ufer aus gestaltete sich insgesamt  mal wieder extrem schwierig, allerdings schaffte ich es trotzdem, bei Dunkelheit mit Weitwurfblinker den ein oder anderen Biß zu bekommen und schließlich landete dann ein Stöcker am Drilling, sodass ich diesbezüglich nicht als Schneider nach Hause gekommen bin. Was die Angelei angeht, haben wir es dann nach 2 Tagen gemacht, wie fast alle anderen Angler in der Abenddämmerung und auf Grundangelei und Naturköder gesetzt, wobei sich die im Angelladen gekauften Seeringelwürmer als bessere Alternative zu Krebs-/Muschelfleisch erwiesen haben. Wobei die 7 Euros für ganze 5  Americanos doch ein stolzer Preis sind, aber die Haltbarkeit bei Weitwürfen schon sehr viel besser ist, als bei den günstigeren Koreana-Würmern. Und so landete dann am letzten Abend tatsächlich auch noch eine küchentaugliche ca. 35 cm Dorade im Kescher, neben einigen ca. 20-30 cm langen silbrigen (Schwarm-)Fischen mit stark unterständigem Maul und einer "Nase", die an die bei uns heimische Nase erinnert. Diese Fische durften allerdings alle wieder schwimmen und es war mit trotz ausgiebiger Suche nicht möglich, diese Fischart im Nachhinein zu bestimmen.
Letztlich muss ich auch feststellen, dass die Mäuler der von uns gefangenen Fischarten bei weitem nicht so groß waren, dass da Beute in der Größe der von mir verwendeten Kunstköder reingepasst hätte. Auch die gut 35 cm lange Dorade hat doch einen extrem engen Schlund, da passt ein Wurm durch oder ein Krebsbein/Schere, aber bei einem ganzen Krebs scheitert das ganze schon.
Evtl. ergibt sich Ende Juli nochmal die Möglichkeit, für etwas mehr als eine Woche dort hinzufahren. Das war insgesamt doch eine tolle Woche mit vielen neuen Erfahrungen, auch wenn nicht alles so geklappt hat, wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben. Dann werde ich aber garantiert nicht mehr kistenweise Kunstköder mitschleppen, sondern deutlich mehr "Material" für Grund-/Feederangeln, aber auch lange, leichte Tele-/Boloruten, Futter und Futterschleudern, um an der Posenrute Miniköder anbieten zu können. So wie fast alle Angler dort tagsüber erfolgreich angeln.

Grüße Sven


----------



## afbaumgartner (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Sven, 

danke für deinen Bericht!

Schlauchvehikel im Wind sind immer so ne Sache, ich hatte an meinem Sevylor den Vorteil, mit einem E-Motor motorisiert zu sein. Ansonsten hätte ich mir oft nen Wolf gepaddelt.
Nass werden gehört irgendwie dazu. Ich hatte alles empfindliche immer im Drypack. 

Petri zu deinen Fängen! 
Das was wie eine Flussnase aussieht, wird am ehesten eine Meeräsche sein. Die sind aus gutem Wasser auch sehr wohlschmeckend.
Brassen können eigentlich schon gute Brocken ab. Sie haben ein gutes Gebiss und knacken so ziemlich alles.
Sack- und Zahnbrassen können ihr Maul auch ziemlich aufstülpen.
Die Seeringelwürmer sind auch in GR recht teuer, aber halt wirklich fängig.

Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi Baumi,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ja, beim nächsten mal (hoffentlich klappt das nochmal in diesem Jahr, auch wenn das über 1000 km einfache Strecke sind) werden empfindliche Gegenstände auf jeden Fall in einem Drypack untergebracht. Und auch das sonstige Zubehör auf dem Boot auf die paar Dinge beschränkt, die tatsächlich zum Angeln dringend erforderlich sind.

Wenn man das noch nicht so genau weiß, wie und mit was, dann schleppt man doch schnell viel zu viel Sachen mit sich herum, die man nie benötigt und die das Kentern da am Strand mitverursacht haben.... Hoffe, da kein Video zu finden, obwohls mit Sicherheit lustig mitanzuschauen war, wie die beiden Blödmänner da unfreiwillig baden gehen 

Dass so eine Dorade auch Schlundzähne zum Knacken/Zerkleinern der Nahrung hat, daran hab ich nicht gedacht, wobei ich mir denke, dass Nahrung, die bereits geeignet zum Schlucken ist, doch bevorzugt wird.

Die anderen unbekannten Fische waren keine Meeräschen. Ganz seltsam ausschauende Gesellen. Von der Körberbreite ziemlich schlank, ansonsten wie ein Rotauge. Von der Kopfspitze her wie bereits geschrieben sehr ähnlich einer Nase (Süßwasserfisch). Auch von der Körperform, wie eine Nase, also eher lang und nicht hochrückig. Das stark unterständige aber im Vergleich zum Körper/Kopf doch recht kleine Maul, dass ein wenig stülpbar war und an eine Barbe erinnert. Und dazu noch viele silbrig glänzenden Schuppen, die auch auf der Kopfoberseite angeordnet waren. Ich werde allerdings selbst nochmal schauen, ob ich irgendwo ein Foto dieser Art finden kann.

Aufgrund des Fangens mehrerer Exemplare an einem Platz bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um einen in Schwärmen auftretenden Fisch handelt, das kann allerdings auch ein Irrtum sein.

Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für deinen Bericht, Sven! Und natürlich Petri Heil zu deinen gefangenen Fischen. Das hört sich eigentlich nicht so schlecht an und gerade eine schöne Wildfang-Dorade ist was feines. 

Zu deinen unbekannten Fischen eine Idee meinerseits wäre die Marmorbrasse. Ein in Grüppchen auftretender, gründelnder Fisch mit so einem unterständigen Maul. Aber mit den Süßwasserverleichen kann ich nicht so viel anfangen  

Bei mir wirds auch echt wieder Zeit. Ich könnte ein wenig Meer gebrauchen.


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Dario,

eine Marmorbrasse war es leider auch nicht. Habe allerdings ein Fischartenposter gefunden, der zweite oben links unter dem Aal, das könnte er sein. Allerdings kann ich auf der Miniabbildung auf dem Poster nicht die Art bestimmen....

Jedenfalls kommt dieser Fisch vom Gesamteindruck dem ganz nahe, was wir gefangen haben. Ich (der die haken gelöst hat) bin auch der Ansicht, da jeweils kleine Petriflecke auf den Kiemendeckeln gesehen zu haben, mein Junior hat keine gesehen. Da sieht man mal, wie schwierig das ist, Fische im Nachhinein nur aus dem Gedächtnis heraus zu bestimmen, vor allem, wenn man diese nur bei Dunkelheit im Licht der Taschenlampe zu Gesicht bekommen hat....

https://www.allposters.nl/-sp/Wandk...en-Engelse-titel-Sea-fish-Poster_i314235_.htm

Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okay schade, denn die "mabras" sind ziemlich leckere Fische  

Kann dir leider bei dem Poster auch nicht wirklich helfen #c


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo & Petri Sven,
hier zwei Filmchen, vielleicht erkennst du ja deinen Fisch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KmD3-imvV0
zweiter Teil:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5o51cH_aUA

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hat wer von euch Erfahrung mit Microjigs? Also sowas um 5-10 g. Hatte überlegt mir sowas mal zu besorgen, falls ich mal wieder einen haufen Pompanos finde im September die Minizeug fressen. Welche Modelle könnt ihr empfehlen? Sollen nicht unbedingt Slow Jigs sein. Hatte mal so an Jigpara von MC oder an den Jackson Gallop Anchovy gedacht. Hat wer Erfahrungen?


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja ich  Jigpara von MC in 5,7 und 10 g, sowie von SavageGear deren Microjigs….


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ja ich  Jigpara von MC in 5,7 und 10 g, sowie von SavageGear deren Microjigs….



Und wie sind die?


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sie funzen...auf Stöcker, Brandbrassen, Petermännchen, Schrift- und Wolfsbarsche, sowie Hornhechte. Für die Speedmaster würde ich aber ggf. höher gehen(?)..ich mein ja nur...gibt es ja auch in rund 20g. (Wurfweite).
grüße

kurzfristig geht's wohl für mich baldigst runter


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo und Petri Dank @Glavoc.

Vielen Dank für die beiden Videos. Ganz sicher bin ich immer noch nicht, aber am ehesten kämen da Orada in Frage, Video 2 bei ca. 1.45 Min.

Was mir noch einfällt, Zähne sind mir beim Hakenlösen nicht aufgefallen, eben ein typisches Friedfischmaul.

@Dario: ich könnte Dir da lediglich ein paar Tipps zum Süßwasserangeln auf Barsche vom Boot geben. Ich hatte zum Einsatz am Mittelmeer doch auch eingies zusammengestellt, hab es mit Gummi allerdings überhaupt nicht probiert.

Naturnahe Köpfe, wie die der BM sind natürlich immer im Vorteil, gegenüber reinen Bleikugeln oder anderen unnatürlichen Formen/Farben. Ansonsten halt extem dünn, 6-8 lbs Nanofil, mit mind. 2 m vorgeschaltetem 0,16 -0,20 Mono/Fluoro. Wenn die Gesamtkombi passt (!!!) dann z.T. noch dünner, es muss aber eben eine realistische Chance bestehen, den Zielfisch auch mit großer Sicherheit landen zu können. Mit einem maßigen Zander stößt man da schon an die Grenzen.

Und dazu ein ganz feines Rütchen, ich habe dafür mehrere recht günstige Berkley Cherrywood mit 8-16 Gr. WG in 1,80 im Einsatz. Damit kannste stundenlang ermüdungsfrei ausm Handgelenk zuppeln, jerken, fallen lassen, etc

Köpfe hatte ich bisher sehr gute Erfahrung mit Berkley RockHead Jigs in 5 Gramm Schwarz/Gold gemacht mit 5-er Kopytos. Die gibts aber offenbar nicht mehr und günstig waren die bei Preisen von ca. 6 Euro für 3 Stück auch nicht. Es gibt auch leichte realistische Sandaal-Köpfe von Savage Gear, da macht sich so ein kleiner Gufi auch gut.

Beim nächsten mal am MM kommt das Zeug auf jeden Fall mal zum Einsatz.

Viel Petri wünsch ich euch, wenn ihr on Tour geht!

Grüße Sven


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri Dank @Glavoc.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die beiden Videos. Ganz sicher bin ich immer noch nicht, aber am ehesten kämen da Orada in Frage, Video 2 bei ca. 1.45 Min.
> 
> Was mir noch einfällt, Zähne sind mir beim Hakenlösen nicht aufgefallen, eben ein typisches Friedfischmaul.



Wenn es den eine Dorade war, dann lass dich nicht täuschen von den paar kleinen Zähnen, die du so siehst. Ihre Beisskraft und ihr Knackpotential liegt "im Innern".
Hier kannste sehen, was ich meine:

https://www.google.com/search?q=spa...AhXELVAKHYi6BkwQsAQILg&biw=1366&bih=619&dpr=1

lg#h


----------



## Nidderauer (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Glavoc,

aha, Orada ist als Dorade, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. So einen Kollegen haben wir auch gefangen, der liegt allerdings noch im Tiefkühler und wurde aus geschmacklicher Sicht noch nicht probiert. Dass diese Art Zähne hat, auch wenn das keine Reißzähne sind, war mir aufgefallen. Allerdings ist der Fisch da in der Bildersammlung doch bezüglich der Körperform ein ziemlich schmächtiger Geselle, da hatte der von uns gefangene größere Fisch eine deutlich davon abweichende Körperform in Bezug auf Breite und auch Hochrückigkeit hinterm Kopf.

Die andere Art, von der wir da 3 Exemplare in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand fingen (Größe ca. 20-30 cm), hatte allerdings garantiert keine Zähne. Werde da nochmal intensiv Googelbilderammlungen durchsuchen, das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, die Fischart zu bestimmen?

Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Sie funzen...auf Stöcker, Brandbrassen, Petermännchen, Schrift- und Wolfsbarsche, sowie Hornhechte. Für die Speedmaster würde ich aber ggf. höher gehen(?)..ich mein ja nur...gibt es ja auch in rund 20g. (Wurfweite).
> grüße
> 
> kurzfristig geht's wohl für mich baldigst runter



Ne das passt schon. 20g Jigs hab ich auch. Es geht mir weniger um Wurfweite als um das ganz kleine Zeugs um die Beute gut zu imitieren. Hatte da schon einige Situationen wo ich mitm Boot nah genug für nen Pendelwurf war. 

@sven es ging mir um Metal Jigs

Bist du dir sicher, dass es keine Meeräschen waren. Da gibt es ja auch verschiedene. Aber so ziemlich alles im Mittelmeer hat Zähne...


----------



## Nidderauer (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

so, ich denke, dass es sich hierbei um die Fischart handelt, die wir da beim Grundangeln erwischt haben.

Genau so schauten die von der Koipfform/Kopfspitze/Maulstellung aus.

Es handelt sich dabei um den Gewöhnlichen Umber, wobei es sich da wohl um Jungtiere gehandelt hat, wenn diese Fischart Größen bis 100 cm erreicht....

http://www.zootierliste.de/?klasse=5&ordnung=550&familie=550047&art=50903465&haltungen=1

Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Okaaaaay noch nie gesehen. Den Meerraben kenn ich, an den hab ich sogar gedacht, aber der ist zu dunkel und passte auch nicht zum Fangort. Man lernt nie aus. Es gibt ja scheinbar auch anderorts Kaninchenfische im Mittelmeer


----------



## glavoc (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

ich hab auch auf Meerrabe (Kavala) getippt 
nun denn...
allen lg bis bald!


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dir viel Erfolg und nen paar schöne Tage


----------



## hans albers (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so, ich denke, dass es sich hierbei um die Fischart handelt, die wir da beim Grundangeln erwischt haben.
> 
> ...



immer interessant, was so ans band geht...


----------



## unicorn75 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zwar habe ich nichts gefangen aber dafür"geschossen" also beim Schnorcheln auf Kos fotografiert.

Ich habe allerdings absolut keine Ahnung über die Fauna des Mittelmeers aber möchte ein Fotobuch mit den korrekten Fischnamen erstellen. Dazu habe ich das Forum hier durchgesehen aber auch Seiten wie fischbase.se und dachte damit fahre ich recht gut, da sich aber meine Brandbrassen als Geissbrassen erwiesen haben (danke nochmal an scorp10n77 für die Hilfe), wollte ich lieber nochmal hier nachfragen  - nur beim Meerpfau bin ich mir sicher.














Ich dachte es sind Geiss- und Brandbrassen, da einige der Fische keine vertikalen Streifen aufwiesen.

Dies müsste ein Wolfsbarsch sein





hier eine Goldstrieme (Brasse)






und eine Gelbstriem (Äsche?)











aber bei denen habe ich keine Ahnung, leider auch keine besseren Bilder





rund 50-60 cm und in kleiner Gruppe unterwegs





in kleiner Schule unterwegs, Bauchflossen auch mit schwarzen Punkt und etwa 10-15 cm groß

(weitere Bilder in meinem Album)

Ich hoffe daher, ihr könnt mir bei den unbekannten weiterhelfen und die bekannten bestätigen :vik:. Ich versuche erst gar nicht die Schleimfische sowie Wirbellosen zu bestimmen, das wäre Chaos :q.

Danke sehr


----------



## Krallblei (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

vorletztes Bild. Blaubarsch/Bluefish?


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich fang mal an in der Gefahr mich direkt mit anderen zu überschneiden. 

Die letzten beiden sind eindeutig. Der letzte sollte ein Pompano Trachinotus ovatus sein. Dreipunktlangflossenstachelmakrele oder irgendwie so einen ekligen Namen sollte das Tierchen auf deutsch haben. 

Der Vorletze ist eindeutig ein Bluefish. Habe ich noch nie beim Schnorcheln gesehen. Der Fisch mit den übelsten Zähnen für Angler. Pomatomus saltatrix. 


1. beide Sargos (Geißbrasse) 
2. schwierig zu sagen, weil ein Jungfisch? Kann Sargo aber auch was anderes sein
3. Links Sargo rechts Dorade
Wolfsbarsch und Goldstriemen stimmen
Die Gelbstriemen sind Meeräschen


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und weil du das in der PN mal erwähnt hattest: das sind alles Marmorbrassen https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=6580&pictureid=63575


----------



## unicorn75 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Der Vorletze ist eindeutig ein Bluefish. Habe ich noch nie beim Schnorcheln gesehen. Der Fisch mit den übelsten Zähnen für Angler. Pomatomus saltatrix.
> 
> 
> der letzte sollte ein Pompano Trachinotus ovatus sein.




Ich hatte fast einen Herzinfarkt als der Bluefish mit seinen 4 Kollegen plötzlich dicht hinter mir auftauchte, unter Wasser wirkten sie erstmal riesig - dank der Bilder konnte ich dann die Größe besser bestimmen.

Hmm, beim Pompano mal im Netz geschaut und diese Tiere wirken wuchtiger. Ich muss mal suchen, ob ich noch ein anderes Bild habe. Aber wird frühestens morgen was.






scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Und weil du das in der PN mal erwähnt hattest: das sind alles Marmorbrassen https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=6580&pictureid=63575




Danke schon mal!


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du den lateinischen Namen gegoogled. Mit Pompano findest du nicht zwingend den richtigen


----------



## unicorn75 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe den lateinischen komplett genommen, war hier nur schreibfaul  aber mit Anführungsstrichen (vorher ohne) kam neben vielen Bilder auch dieses 







Und das sieht sehr gut aus, werde aber nochmal nach anderen Bildern schauen - diese Art sah ich nur für etwa 2 min aber danach nicht mehr und da hatte die Kamera nicht sofort bereit.

edit: eben noch auf dieses Video gestoßen, dass ist er hundertprozentig
https://youtu.be/w2HACOoeHpE

Wir haben alle, glaube ich - super!!

Jetzt überlege ich mir ernsthaft euch mit Schleimfischen und Co zu ärgern.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass es einer ist  die anderen Stachelmakrelenarten haben keine derartigen Flecken und die Schwanzflosse ist auch sehr charakteristisch für die Bestimmung


----------



## fishgodeep (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Keine Ahnung ob das hier schon gepostet wurde. Falls nicht, sehr informativ und wieder mal erschreckend was sich auf unseren Meeren so abspielt 

https://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Repo...rste/Video?bcastId=799280&documentId=51891082


----------



## fishgodeep (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich war gestern Abend nochmal kurz draußen zum Slow pitchen und gleich nach 5 Minuten gab es einen schönen Einschlag. Zwar kein Riese aber an Kampfkraft hat es dem Zacki definitiv nicht gefehlt :q


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ooohhh!!! :l:l:l:l Sehr geil!


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Schöner und seltener Fisch , Glückwunsch #6 

Ich hoffe du konntest ihn wieder schwimmen lassen zum weiter wachsen.


Mal was anderes. Hat der eine oder auch andere das Buch von dem Haramis Kalfar jetzt durch?
Es gibt eine großzügige Leseprobe dazu und ich weiß nicht so recht , was ich davon halten soll.
Als Einstieg für Neulinge sicher absolut empfehlenswert.

Aber wird nicht einfach nur das zusammengefasst , was man ohnehin schon kennt. Wenn man sich in Foren wie diesem hier schlau gemacht hat und bischen Erfahrung gesammelt.


----------



## Silverfish1 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Schöner und seltener Fisch , Glückwunsch #6
> 
> Ich hoffe du konntest ihn wieder schwimmen lassen zum weiter wachsen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab es mir gekauft und fand es sehr interessant in Kombination mit dem Buch von Jürgen Oeder, kann man das wichtigste fuer sich heraus nehmen. Und bei einem Preis von 25 Euro kann man halt nichts sagen.


----------



## fishgodeep (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Schöner und seltener Fisch , Glückwunsch #6
> 
> Ich hoffe du konntest ihn wieder schwimmen lassen zum weiter wachsen.
> 
> ...



Aber natürlich, ist doch Ehrensache :vik: Zackenbarsche sind bei uns aber sowieso geschützt und die Strafe bei Missachtung ist gewaltig. Beim Thunfisch sind es 25000 Euro plus dein Boot plus dein Auto mit dem du zu deinem Boot gekommen bist |uhoh: Wie viel es beim Zackenbarsch ist weiß ich nicht genau aber ich würde es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh Glückwunsch zum zacki, der ist aber schön. Vg kay 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishgodeep (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Letzte Nacht habe ich ein bisschen was für den Grill besorgt 
Insgesamt gab es 14 Kalmare die mit durften, die kleinen habe ich alle wieder entlassen. Das hier war der erste und auch größte. Stolze 73 cm :k Wer von euch fischt denn mit den Dingern hier auf Kalmare? https://www.pecheur.com/achat-turlutte-cage-flashmer-plombee-143547.html. Sardine rein, Blinklicht drüber und ab gehts. Ist wirklich unglaublich wie sich die Tiere da teilweise drauf stürzen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Jan ,nee ,so ein Ding habe ich noch nicht gesehen.14 calmare jetzt im Sommer , aber hallo. |uhoh: Die 73 cm sind hoffentlich mit den langen Fangarmen gemessen,.
Da wird man ja neidisch  

Und ich mühe mich seit letztem Jahr und fange grade mal ein paar mickerige Sepien und Calmare in mehreren ausfahrten.
 Ich bitte um mehr Infos .Also hast du die vom Ufer gefangen , und was für ein Blinklicht hängst du drüber??? 

TL Dieter


----------



## ralle (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wir hatten vor einigen Jahren, auch mal das Glück in Irland am hellichten Tag Kalmare zu fangen. der Skipper sagte, das er schon 25 Jahre rausfährt - aber das hat er noch nicht erlebt. Jeder Wurf egal was am Schnurende hing war einer. Und das waren nicht wenige.
Und in der Pfanne ein Traum !!


----------



## fishgodeep (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Hallo Jan ,nee ,so ein Ding habe ich noch nicht gesehen.14 calmare jetzt im Sommer , aber hallo. |uhoh: Die 73 cm sind hoffentlich mit den langen Fangarmen gemessen,.
> Da wird man ja neidisch
> 
> Und ich mühe mich seit letztem Jahr und fange grade mal ein paar mickerige Sepien und Calmare in mehreren ausfahrten.
> ...



Hallo Dieter.

Ja das funktioniert wirklich erstaunlich gut! Wie schon erwähnt, es waren 14 Stück die ich mitgenommen habe! Zusätzlich hatte ich noch ca. 10 kleine, die ich wieder zurück gesetzt habe und mehrere große die unterwegs ausgestiegen sind. Also wenn du das System noch nicht kennst dann kann ich es dir nur wärmstens empfehlen. 

Die Montage sieht wie folgt aus. In den Korb wird eine Sardine eingespannt und zusätzlich mit einem Gummiband fixiert. Da sollte man auch nicht zu sparsam sein, denn ohne diese Fixierung hat man schon nach wenigen Attacken nur noch wenig von der Sardine übrig. Ich kann dieses besagte Gummiband leider gerade nicht online finden aber man benutzt es auch um Köfis zu fixieren!?! Oberhalb des Korbes kommt dann folgendes LED Licht:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Relefree-LED-Tiefer-Tropfenwasser-Diamant-Angeln-Blinklicht-K-der-Locken-Squid-Strobe-Beliebte-Tiefseefischen-Lampe-Angeln/32843444345.html

Sobald die Lampe mit Wasser in Berührung kommt, fängt sie an zu Blinken und das macht die Kalmare förmlich wahnsinnig. Ich benutze 2 Snaps hintereinander. Im oberen hängt die Lampe und im unteren der Korb. Das ist dann weniger Fummelei wenn man mal die Sardine tauschen muss und verringert die Gefahr dass bei diesem Prozess das Licht abfällt. Sicher ist Sicher 

Ich fische vom driftenen Boot und auf einer Tiefe von 60 bis 80 Meter. Hier in Nizza ist das Mittelmeer schon im Uferbereich sehr tief, von daher brauche ich nicht weit zu fahren. Gewässergrund ist sandig. Man muss dann immer mal ein bisschen probieren um zu sehen auf welcher Tiefe die Kalmare gerade jagen. Aber durch das Licht finden sie deinen Köder sowieso und meist gibt es schon beim herablassen eine Attacke. Es geht halt nur viel schneller wenn man die richtige Tiefe gefunden hat.

Wo angelst du denn und auf welcher Tiefe? Im Sommer stehen die Kalmare eben sehr tief und alles oberhalb von 40 Metern ist zumindest hier aussichtslos.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nicht schlecht! 

Sind die Kalmare denn in den 80m dann im Freiwasser oder eher grundnah? Und ist das ein richtiger Kalmar? Es gibt bei uns auch noch so andere, die heißen auf spanisch canana und haben so dickere Arme und sind etwas unschöner, aber oft sehr groß. 

Lockst du mit Licht?

Freut mich, dass du den Zacki releaset hast und meinen Respekt dafür #6


----------



## fishgodeep (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Yammi yammi :q


----------



## fishgodeep (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!
> 
> Sind die Kalmare denn in den 80m dann im Freiwasser oder eher grundnah? Und ist das ein richtiger Kalmar? Es gibt bei uns auch noch so andere, die heißen auf spanisch canana und haben so dickere Arme und sind etwas unschöner, aber oft sehr groß.
> 
> ...



Danke Scorp. Ich finde das gehört sich so wo es doch wirklich nur noch wenige Zackis gibt und so hat man einfach viel mehr davon.

Tja, das kann gut sein dass das die von dir beschriebenen Canana sind. Die Arme sind schon recht dick, obwohl eigentlich auch nur bei den großen Exemplaren. Ich mache mich da mal schlau. Soviel ich weiß haben wir hier 2 Arten. Einmal den roten und den weißen Kalmar. Der Rote ist extrem aggressiv und lässt sich auch nur schwer mit Artgenossen hältern. Den weißen habe ich selber noch nicht gefangen, habe aber auch erst 2 mal auf Kalmar gefischt. Das erste mal war zum Livebaiten und gestern um den Grill zu belegen :q. Lecker sind die Viecher aber auf jeden fall!

Irgendwie sind die Kalmare dann überall anzutreffen, aber meist unter den besagten 40 Metern. In der Regel fange ich grundnah umd wenn ich dort wenig Kontakte bekomme mache ich einfach mal 20 Kurbelumdrehungen. Irgendwann sagen die dann schon #h


----------



## fishgodeep (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Achso, ich locke nur mit dem oben verlinkten Blicklicht, also keine helle Beleuchtung oder ähnliches.


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Interessante Sache #6 

Ich muss leider ziemlich weit rausfahren um die 40m zu erreichen .Mit dem Schlauchi Nachts so weit mit meiner improvisierten Beleuchtung ist etwas heikel .
Bisher habe ich es flacher versucht 10-25 m etwa , aber auch Sept/Okt und April .Das die Kalmare im Sommer tiefer stehen hatte ich schon gelesen aber noch nie versucht .Beißen die nur Nachts ???Oder schon abends in der Dämmerung??


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



fishgodeep schrieb:


> Danke Scorp. Ich finde das gehört sich so wo es doch wirklich nur noch wenige Zackis gibt und so hat man einfach viel mehr davon.
> 
> Tja, das kann gut sein dass das die von dir beschriebenen Canana sind. Die Arme sind schon recht dick, obwohl eigentlich auch nur bei den großen Exemplaren. Ich mache mich da mal schlau. Soviel ich weiß haben wir hier 2 Arten. Einmal den roten und den weißen Kalmar. Der Rote ist extrem aggressiv und lässt sich auch nur schwer mit Artgenossen hältern. Den weißen habe ich selber noch nicht gefangen, habe aber auch erst 2 mal auf Kalmar gefischt. Das erste mal war zum Livebaiten und gestern um den Grill zu belegen :q. Lecker sind die Viecher aber auf jeden fall!
> 
> Irgendwie sind die Kalmare dann überall anzutreffen, aber meist unter den besagten 40 Metern. In der Regel fange ich grundnah umd wenn ich dort wenig Kontakte bekomme mache ich einfach mal 20 Kurbelumdrehungen. Irgendwann sagen die dann schon #h



Ich befürchte mein erster Zacki wird eher als Delikatesse enden  Habe schon so viel versucht ... 

Ich habs tatsächlich auch noch nie tief versucht. Sollte ich vielleicht mal machen irgendwann. Die Canana kenne ich ausm Laden, kann dir jetzt nicht sagen ob man die überhaupt beim Angeln fängt. Nur sehen die meist so etwas fleischiger aus. Dein Kalmar ist allerdings auch riesig, da kann das durchaus mal sein. Ich stehe eigentlich mehr auf die kleineren Größen, aber man ist natürlich auch immer stolz wenn man mal ein Riesending fängt. Rein geschmacklich sind die kleineren aber besser. 

Das mit den Blinklichtern habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht so gehört. 

@Dieter so weit sind 40 m auch nicht weg, aber verstehen kann ich es. Brauchst du auch nicht. Albert hat gestern 4 Kalmare gefangen in der Bucht mit Licht. Also die Tiefe musst du nicht haben. Wenn wir im September zusammen da sind und es auf Kalmare läuft können wir ja mal zusammen welche holen mit meinem Boot.


----------



## fishgodeep (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Interessante Sache #6
> 
> Ich muss leider ziemlich weit rausfahren um die 40m zu erreichen .Mit dem Schlauchi Nachts so weit mit meiner improvisierten Beleuchtung ist etwas heikel .
> Bisher habe ich es flacher versucht 10-25 m etwa , aber auch Sept/Okt und April .Das die Kalmare im Sommer tiefer stehen hatte ich schon gelesen aber noch nie versucht .Beißen die nur Nachts ???Oder schon abends in der Dämmerung??



Das geht erst los wenn es dunkel wird und auch nur so lange wie es dunkel ist. Ich denke dass die Tiere sich danach recht schnell wieder in ihr Versteck verziehen, denn sie schmecken ja nicht nur uns sehr gut :q. Das mit den 40 Metern kann man wahrscheinlich auch nicht verallgemeinern, bei uns ist es aber so. Probiere es einfach mal aus.

@scorp. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ich bin aber der Meinung dass es genug andere Fische gibt die man fangen und auch essen kann. Es muss auch nicht immer Fisch auf dem Teller landen und ein schönes Foto zur Erinnerung macht mich persönlich schon sehr Glücklich. Und wie schon erwähnt, hier sind die Zackis sowieso geschützt und die Strafen sind beachtlich. Vielleicht ist das aber auch der Grund warum man sie hier noch fängt |rolleyes

Gibt es denn bei euch viele Tauchspots? Wenn ja kannst du dich ja mal bei einem Tauchveranstalter informieren was es so zu sehen gibt und wenn Zackenbarsche dabei sind hast du zumindest schon mal einen guten Anhaltspunkt wo du sie findest :vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Natürlich ist das so. Ich fange ja auch seit Jahren diese anderen Fische, weil mir der Zacki verwehrt bleibt  Wenn jeder es so machen würde wie du, dann gäb es das Problem ja auch nicht. 

Zackis gibt es bei mir schon. Kenne die Stellen auch. Aber da ist eben großer Befischungsdruck. Man muss einfach Glück haben.


----------



## fishgodeep (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das so. Ich fange ja auch seit Jahren diese anderen Fische, weil mir der Zacki verwehrt bleibt  Wenn jeder es so machen würde wie du, dann gäb es das Problem ja auch nicht.
> 
> Zackis gibt es bei mir schon. Kenne die Stellen auch. Aber da ist eben großer Befischungsdruck. Man muss einfach Glück haben.



Glück gehört definitiv dazu, das sieht hier nicht anders aus. 

Apropos, heute morgen gab es seit langer Zeit mal wieder eine kleine frenzy und ich hatte das Glück an der richtigen Stelle zu stehen. Leider hat der kleine hier ein bisschen zu tief geschluckt und somit etwas weniger davon #c

Schönen Montag euch allen


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bonito:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l
Glückwunsch


----------



## fishgodeep (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Bonito:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l
> Glückwunsch



Danke!!! Ist aber "nur" ein Little tunny   Mit den Bonito frenzys muss ich mich noch 3 bis 4 Monate gedulden. Aber was sich dann hier abspielt ist unbeschreiblich. Da hat man dann ca. 3 Monate richtig Spaß. Bis die Blauflossen kommen und sich die Bonitos vor Angst aus dem Staub machen :q Und das geht dann auch noch mal 3 bis 4 Monate :vik: Fast wie eine Endlosschleife |jump:


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

OH man das hört sich richtig gut an. Ist ein LT oder eine Melva, kann zumindest keine Punkte am Bauch erkennen. 

Nizza sagst du? Dann weiß ich ja wo meine Bonitos hin abhauen. Bei uns sind die nämlich irgendwie immer weniger geworden. Bonitos in Frenzies fangen ist aber mMn mit die spaßigste Angelei. Super Kämpfer, viel Action, viel Adrenalin. Vielleicht gibt es ja diesen Herbst mal wieder Frenzies. Ich denke, es gibt einfach zu viele Thunfische mittlerweile, die die immer auffressen. 

Wohnst du dort oder bist du nur zum Urlaub da? Wenn du da wohnst, dann gibts ja jetzt Berichte in Dauerschleife :k:k:k


----------



## fishgodeep (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich wohne hier, konnte aber bedingt durch einen Bandscheibenvorfall wenig angeln. Jetzt geht es wieder besser und somit sollte dann auch immer mal ein post von mir kommen. Dass ich lange Berichte schreibe glaube ich eher nicht, denn dafür fehlt mir familienbedingt einfach die Zeit. Und die Zeit die mir noch zur Verfügung steht verbringe ich dann doch lieber aktiv auf dem Wasser :q Das heißt wiederum dass ich euch schön heiß machen kann, hihi


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr habts vielleicht schon vergessen, aber ich bin euch noch ein Video von meinem letzten Trip schuldig geblieben. Das habe ich soeben hochgeladen. 15min Fishing mit Livestrike vom Bluefish auf Popper, diversen Barracudas und weiteren Bluefish beim Trolling. Rundum gelungener Trip! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9HbItpDyug&feature=youtu.be

Also schaut mal rein wenn ihr Zeit habt. Und sagt mir wie ihr es findet


----------



## fishgodeep (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sauber Dario, hat ja richtig geknallt bei Euch #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



fishgodeep schrieb:


> Ich wohne hier, konnte aber bedingt durch einen Bandscheibenvorfall wenig angeln. Jetzt geht es wieder besser und somit sollte dann auch immer mal ein post von mir kommen. Dass ich lange Berichte schreibe glaube ich eher nicht, denn dafür fehlt mir familienbedingt einfach die Zeit. Und die Zeit die mir noch zur Verfügung steht verbringe ich dann doch lieber aktiv auf dem Wasser :q Das heißt wiederum dass ich euch schön heiß machen kann, hihi



Das passt schon so  Ich freue mich über jedes Bild und jede Fangmeldung. Zumal du ja zu wissen scheinst was du tust!


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

FISCH FISCH!!!!

Kollege wacht auf und weiss erstmal nicht wo er ist 

Schönes Video aus der Heimat.

Sehr gut. Muchas Gracias


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> FISCH FISCH!!!!
> 
> Kollege wacht auf und weiss erstmal nicht wo er ist
> 
> ...



Das war der Knüller :vik: Einmal ist das ja sogar wirklich so passiert, alle am pennen dann beißt Bluefish. Und da immer alle am pennen waren haben wir Ralph dann verarscht. Leider hat Maik dann nicht weitergefilmt. Wir haben uns weggeschmissen vor Lachen :q:q:q


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der Popper! Ja ich achte auf so was!
Der fängt!!!!!Nicht dein erster Fisch auf das Ding


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Der Popper! Ja ich achte auf so was!
> Der fängt!!!!!Nicht dein erster Fisch auf das Ding



Offensichtlich tut er das


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gutes Ding Preis okay.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh Dario, sehr schön, da wird man neidisch.
Mich würde ja das poppern an den käfigen reizen.
VG Kay

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja da ist gut. Hab da auch mein Blue auf Popper gefangen. 
Das ist einfach "geil"
Aber beim falschen Fisch nicht easy. Wie Dario da die Palos
durchgekämpft hat ist echt beeindruckend.


----------



## Nacktangler (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Dreht hier jemand selbst? Also seine Stahlvorfächer? 
Falls ja, welchen Draht nehmt ihr dafür?


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe da mehr Palos in der selben Größe verloren als ich gefangen habe. Deshalb fische ich dort auch barbless, damit sich die Fische noch vom Köder befreien können. 
Ich denke man sieht im Video auch, dass ich mit viel Bremse fische. Es gibt eben nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder du gibst Vollgas und hältst den Fisch vom Käfig weg oder du verlierst ihn. 

Es ist eine spaßige Sache das Poppern. Werde da denke ich in Zukunft öfter meine Headcam aufhaben und dann gibt es vielleicht nochmal den ein oder anderen Strike hier zu sehen sofern ich Erfolg habe. 

Meine Stahlvorfächer baue ich mir aus einem spanischen Stahldraht der mit Nylon ummantelt ist. Man verdreht die Dinger und schmilzt mit einem Feuerzeug das Nylon zusammen, sodass es hält. Eigentlich funktioniert das sehr gut und ist sehr schnell gemacht.


----------



## unicorn75 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich möchte euch noch einmal um Hilfe bitten, diesmal vor allem wegen  Schleimfisch und Co :vik:

Beim Schnorcheln bin ich auf verschiedenste Grundelähnliche Tiere gestoßen, einige davon eindeutig Schleimfische und ich konnte diese auch identifizieren aber bei einige bin ich mir unsicher.






eindeutig Schleimfisch  ich dachte erst die eine Version des Parablennius pilicornis aber es ist die Zeichnung ist eher gestreift also der gestreifte?









hier passt weder der gestreifte noch der variable, das zweite Bild müsste das gleiche Tier deutlich besser darstellen





eine Grundel (wie mir gesagt wurde  ) aber was für eine?





Spitzmaul (-kopf) Weibchen, wo das Männchen einen schwarzen Kopf zu roten Körper aufweisst?








und hier wusste ich gar nicht weiter, irgendein Schwamm?







bei den ersten Bildern war ja ein vermutlich junger Sargo dabei, dies ist das gleiche Tier (Bilder aus einer Bildreihe) und vielleicht hilft es weiter.





eine junge Gelbstrieme aus dummen Winkel oder was anderes?


Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht damit |kopfkrat

Danke!


----------



## pulpot (18. Juli 2018)

*Süddamatien Anfang Juli 2018*

Hallo,

Ich möchte kurz eine Zusammenfassung meines diesjährigen Urlaubs im Süden Kroatien posten. Ich war diesmal an einer kleinen wenig bebauten Bucht auf Korcula und in einem kleinen Hafen-Dorf auf dem Festland kurz vor Dubrovnic. Geangelt wurde wie immer vom Land aus.

Der Aufenthalt auf Korcula war umständehalber nur 3 Tage kurz, zum Glück wie sich herausstellen sollte. Die Bucht war schön, ein paar Haüser mit steg, 5-6 Boote, klares Wasser, relativ steil abfallendes Ufer. Aber ach, beim ersten Schnorcheln nur wenig Fischbrut, Fische ab Handgröße sehr wenige und dann ungewöhnlich scheu, flüchteten sofort panisch sobald ein Schnorchler in Sicht kam. Der Grund waren wohl die Einwohner, die jeden Morgen zum Netz-Fischen fuhren und dann wirklich alles mitnahmen. Der Hauptfang waren immer Kistenweise Mönchsfische bis 10 cm Länge und ein paar wirklich kleine Conger. Aufgrund des kurzen Aufenthalts hatte ich nur eine Spinnrute ausgepackt und an einer Stelle mit etwa 8m Tiefe im 30m Wurfweite probiert. Köder war ein kleiner 70er-Offshore-Blackminnow hatte in 1h 2 Anfasser wobei der 2. den Schwanz des Gummis gekostet hat. Dann hing einer ... mein erster Eidechsenfisch ... ******** und bei den Zähnen war der 2te Gummi futsch. Hab dann auf Wobbler umgestellt aber bald aufgehört und dort auch nicht mehr geangelt.

Dann gings aufs Festland, den Ort kannte ich schon von vor 2 Jahren. Hatte mir damals u.a. meine ersten Baracuda und Muräne gebracht. Dort größere Bucht mit 15m Wassertiefe im Wurfweite von der Mole des kleinen Hafens. Die hat übrigens ein Angeln-verboten-Schild, der Hafenmeister sagt aber nichts, wenn man nicht in Richtung der Schiffe wirft. Um es kurz zu machen, ich hätte mehr Black-Minnow-Schwänze mitnehmen sollen. War fast jeden Morgen um 4:30 auf der Mole und hatte Bisse bis 6:30. Isgesamt in 6 Tagen etwa 20 Stöcker bis 35cm, eine Makrele und mehrere Brandbrassen. Irgendwann hatte ich nur noch zerfetzte Schwänze aber alles andere mitgebrachte brachte keine Bisse. Hab dann mit Sekundenkleber die Gummis notdürftig geflickt, das ging eine Weile, als dann aber mein letzter Offshore-Head bei einem wirklich starken Biss und zu lockere Bremse mit Flucht in die Steine verloren ging, hab ich einen 'Fehlkauf' probiert, der mir bisher nie Bisse brachte. kleiner Crazy Sandeel auch von Fiiish. Beim dritten Wurf hing etwas, etwas größer und stärker als die bisherigen Stöcker. Nach kleinem Kampf lag mein erster Zackenbarsch auf der Mole. Mit etwa 35 cm zu klein, ging zurück, leider hatte ich auch kein Fotoaparat dabei. Crazy Sandeel brachte dann noch etwa 3 Stöcker bevor er bei einem Hänger leider verloren ging. Dummerweise standen die Fische sehr tief, flach geführte Köder brachten nicht den kleinsten Anfasser.

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos der ausgenommenen und teilweise verarbeiteten Fische. Die kleinen auf dem Grill des Vermieters waren Ergebnis sehr kurzweiliger abendlicher Stipp-ansitze mit meiner 7jährigen Tochter die zum ersten Mal Blut geleckt hat. Das hat mich sehr gefreut, vorher war Angeln immer iih und böse, weil Papa doch die armen Fische in Ruhe lassen soll. Diesmal konnte sie es kaum erwarten wieder Angeln zu gehen und hat auf Mais einige recht gute Ushatas-Brandbrassen erwischt, die aber nicht alle im Foto festgehalten wurden.



Der große Fisch auf dem Grill ist übrigens nicht meiner, den hatte die Vermieterin noch im Frost. Den hat ihr Sohn letzten Herbst gefangen ... kleines Rätsel in die Runde, was ist das für ein Fisch? (Ich löse später auf, musste aber auch mehrfach hinsehen um es zu erkennen)


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Alter Schwede....Weltrekord Petermännchen


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Alter Schwede....Weltrekord Petermännchen



Mein erster Gedanke! Haben auch schonmal so einen Riesen Bello gefangen auf Livebait  Sehr lecker die Tierchen. 

Ja der Blackminnow hats im Mittelmeer nicht leicht. Funktioniert zu gut und alles hat Zähne  Aber die Bisse gibts eben nur weil der so weich ist! Jedenfalls hast du wirklich gut gefangen #6 Das mit dem Zackenbarsch finde ich ja schon wieder interessant. Einen Zackenbarsch in der Hafenanlage zu fangen ist bei uns schlichtweg unmöglich. Ich halte das ohnehin für unmöglich einen vom Ufer zu fangen bei uns. Es gibt auch einfach keine kleinen Zackenbarsche. Eigentlich echt schade. Ich gehe sehr viel Schnorcheln und auch mal Tauchen und ich habe NOCH NIE einen Zackenbarsch gesehen. Andere wiederum schreiben hier, dass sie die in 2m Wasser immer sehen. 

Ich habe allerdings ein Revier mit Stellen wo es einige Zackenbarsche gibt. Also ist es vielleicht tatsächlich so, dass die bei mir nicht laichen und woanders hin verschwinden oder deren Brut viel tiefer unterwegs ist. 

Es gibt bei uns allerdings auch sehr viele Spearfisher und ich denke das setzt den Zackenbarschen sehr zu.

@Einhorn ich hab dir ja schon gesagt, dass ich die Grundeln und Schleimfische ohne Buch nicht bestimmen kann. Bei dem jungen Sargo bin ich mir zumindest mal sicher, dass es ein Diplodus ist. Von der Art der Streifen würde ich evtl eher zur Spitzbrasse tendieren (Diplodus puntazzo) aber die sind sich sehr ähnlich. Ich denke wenn glavoc aus Kroatien zurück ist wird er dir auch nochmal helfen können. Der heißt ja schließlich Grundel (kroat. glavoc)


----------



## Franzi111 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,

Ich wollte mich nach längerer Zeit wieder melden und ein bisschen über meine Fänge von der Côte d'Azur berichten. Ich war im Juni wieder unten und natürlich wurde auch ordentlich gefischt. Da ich mir eine Fliegenrute gekauft hatte, habe ich mich ein bisschen mehr aufs fischen damit beschäftigt. Fliegen wählte ich in der Farbe weiß und rot, da weiße Wobbler und Gummifische bei mir am besten funktionieren. In Cannes ließ der Erfolg nicht lange auf sich warten und ich konnte mehrere Meeräschen sowie Stöcker überlisten. Highlight war eine auf die Fliege gefangene kleine Goldbrasse, dessen Biss ziemlich stark war. Ich habe natürlich nicht nur mit der Fliegenrute geangelt da man damit trotzdem nicht so flexibel ist wie mit einer normalen Rute. Beim Spinnfischen fing ich einige Stöcker und Makrelen, sowie einige kleine Barrakudas. Dann biss ein sehr kleiner Fisch den ich als Hering identifizieren würde, allerdings lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Des Weiteren gingen auch drei Portions Goldbrassen und eine weitere kleinere Goldbrasse an die Angel, die kleinere durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen. Kalmare, Sepien und ein Oktopus wurden auch überlistet, wobei die kleine Sepia wieder schwimmen durfte.

Dann bemerkte ich etwas Eigenartiges, im Licht meines Bootes waren sehr viele kleinfische, was normal ist, allerdings kam eine große Meeräsche immer wieder nach oben und jagte die Fischbrut. Sie schaffte es tatsächlich einige der kleinen zu fressen und saugte den Schwanz meines Gummifisches mehrmals ein. Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft sie zu haken. Ich habe jedoch Fotos in denen sie unter den Kleinfischen schwimmt.

Am offenen Meer gab es immer wieder Bluefin Frenzy’s und ich schaffte es zwei zu Haken, ich muss sagen das es sich beim ersten um einen relativ großen Fisch handelte (jenseits der 80 kg), der 2m vor meinen Füßen gebissen hat. Innerhalb von ein paar Minuten hatte er mich trotz starker Bremse fast abgespult und ich musste die Bremse so stark zumachen das der Knoten zwischen geflochtener und Fluro gerissen ist.

Am nächsten Tag hing noch ein zweiter kleinerer (siehe Bild). Leider schlitze der Black minnow aus und ich verlor auch diesen Fisch.

Nächste Woche fahr ich nochmal für 4 Wochen und werde wieder Berichten.

PS: Schönes Petermännchen am Grill Pulpot

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Franzi111 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe Probleme weitere Bilder hochzuladen, werden aber in Kürze folgen!! 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich habe letztes Jahr vor der Küste Kalabriens auch ein wenig gesponnen.
Dabei konnte ich neben Hornhecht, div. Brassen, Petermännchen, Schriftbarschen auch 2 kleine Zackenbarsche fangen.


----------



## Franzi111 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt doch geschafft sorry dafür...


----------



## pulpot (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Alter Schwede....Weltrekord Petermännchen




Jupp, der hatte ausgenommen noch mehr als ein Kilo Gewicht! Hatte bisher nicht mal halb so grosse gesehen.


----------



## Mett (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

WOW hier gehts ja zu ...

Danke allen für die schönen Berichte und Gratuliere zu den Fängen #6

Nächstes Monat gehts bei mir wieder nach Spanien, leider nur für 10 Tage und natürlich famlilienurlaub und auch Freunde besuchen,
mal sehen wie viel Zeit ich mit Rute am Wasser verbringen kann. |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein größtes Petermännchen hatte komplett knapp unter ein Kilo. Das kam mir schon wie eine Mutante vor :q

Echt klasse wie die Berichte hier reinkommen. Endlich mal wieder #6 Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## fishgodeep (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bevor es morgen für 4 Wochen in den Urlaub geht dachte ich dass ich es ja nochmal probieren könnte. Außer einer Makrele gibt es aber nicht viel zu berichten


----------



## glavoc (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> WOW hier gehts ja zu ...
> 
> Danke allen für die schönen Berichte und Gratuliere zu den Fängen #6



seh` ich ganz genauso!:m#6

bin wieda zurück...bissle Fischfoddos gibt's auch (nix weltbewegendes) 
grüßle#h


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja danke und Petri heil, schöne Berichte und Fotos, das spornt an. Vg Kay. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin jetzt auch mal wieder am Start, 12 Tage Costa Brava [emoji847]. Ich hoffe es geht was und ich kann berichten. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dr. 

Wo geht es hin?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bin in blanes. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine Bucht hier vor Ort, die Hafeneinfahrt ist der Hotspot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario und die anderen Mittelmeerexperten. Fuer mich gehts im November fuer 4 Tage nach Madeira zum Angeln unteranderem sollen ein paar bluefish gefangen werden. 

Welche baits empfehlt ihr ? Hab mir schon ein paar chisel lures und needlestick zugelegt. Hab noch kleine halco rooster daheim.

Was sind eure Tipps ? 

Gruß 
Max


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du bei Haramis denn noch nicht gelernt, dass keine Köder außer seinen etwas fangen? |bla:

Also als Popper kann ich dir definitiv den Sakura Pulsion TR 135 empfehlen. Damit habe ich auch meinen ersten Bluefish auf Popper gefangen zuletzt. Topwater hatte ich auch noch mit dem Don Belone von Lurenzo Erfolg und den Stylo von Jack Fin, der sich noch besser werfen lässt, halte ich auch für eine Option. 

Auf Wobbler usw. kann ich jetzt nicht direkt aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Aber ein guter Wobbler ist definitiv der Bassday Logsurf. Josep fängt immer Bluefish usw. mit den großen Tide Minnows. Flyer 200 slim 

Ich weiß nicht wie es auf Madeira so bestellt ist. Aber je nach Wind und so ist es sicher auch nicht schlecht einige entweder fast sinking Stickbaits zu haben, oder Jigs.


----------



## Nacktangler (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Madeira ist aus meiner Erfahrung sehr schwer zu beangeln (vom Ufer aus). Überall Steilküste, kaum zugänglich, oft auch wirklich sehr gefährlich!

Deshalb spreche ich hier mal klar eine Kaufempfehlung für eine Kletterausrüstung neben den Ködern aus 

Viel Spass dort, den Schwarzen Degenfisch unbedingt probieren!


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch beiden fuer eure Empfehlungen. 
Da werde ich gleich mal stöbern, die lures vom Haramis werde ich einfach mal testen. 
sinkende stickbait wollte ich auch ein paar mitnehmen. 

@ Nacktangler habe nie davon gesprochen, vom Ufer zu angeln. Werde 3 Tage vom Boot auf AJ, snapper, thune und hoffentlich  bluefish angeln. 

Als jigging Rute hab ich mir ne xzoga geholt und bei der Spinnrute bin ich noch am überlegen. Irgendwelche Tipps ? Hatte die lesath power game Xh ins Auge gehen gefasst weil in BGB wurde ja durch aus positive über die berichtet.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja tideminnow ist ne Option auf bluefish. Ich hatte zwei auf tideminnow. Die slim oder die surf Variante, in 140 oder 175.

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die lesath ist etwas weicher und die wg Angaben passen nicht, ist in Praxis deutlich weniger. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da gebe ich dir recht, reales wg ist Max 80 Gramm der xh aber das finde ich ja gerade gut weil als Koeder kommen ja eh nur stickbait pooper etc. bis Max 70g zum Einsatz. 

Aber nehme auch gerne eure empfehlungen an. Länge 2,40. das sind die Kriterien.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Jetzt rein für Bluefish reicht das doch dicke. Das sind zwar gute Kämpfer, aber du willst sie ja nicht an einem Thunaknüppel einholen. Ich fische ja ne Mitsio Stick 25lbs darauf und ich finde die hat schon deutlich mehr Power als sie für Bluefish benötigt (WG -60g aber kann man noch locker werfen)

PS: Hört sich so an als würde uns ein spannender Bericht erwarten


----------



## glavoc (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Alter Schwede....Weltrekord Petermännchen



Aber auch nicht so ungewöhnlich. Wenn ich früher oftmals mit dem Onkel Bodenliegernetze gefischt habe, hatten wir öfters solche aber auch größere in den Netzen. Zur großen Freude meines Onkels, da er diese schätzt und sie am allerliebsten isst.:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dammals im Kartoffelkrieg... :q Es wird leider immer seltener. Aber bestimm du lieber mal die Grundeln in dem Beitrag einige Tage vorher. Das sollte doch genau dein Ding sein


----------



## glavoc (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

nö, ist zuletzt 3 Jahre her.  Aber ja, es wird immer leerer 
Oh - die Schleimfische und möglweise Grundeln sind anhand der Bilder leider auch nich wirklich wissenschaftl. zu bestimmen.. Der Sargo könnte von den Fotos her aber auch ein Pic sein...


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Jetzt rein für Bluefish reicht das doch dicke. Das sind zwar gute Kämpfer, aber du willst sie ja nicht an einem Thunaknüppel einholen. Ich fische ja ne Mitsio Stick 25lbs darauf und ich finde die hat schon deutlich mehr Power als sie für Bluefish benötigt (WG -60g aber kann man noch locker werfen)
> 
> PS: Hört sich so an als würde uns ein spannender Bericht erwarten



Haha da hast du vollkommen recht, meine Yamaga lasse ich auch daheim. Madeira ist jetzt auch nicht so das klassische Popperrevier. 

Prio ist klar das jiggen und livebait angeln. Aber eine Spinne muss mit wenn es doch mal die Möglichkeit gibt ein Fisch anzuwerfen. 

Dann werde ich mir wohl die Lesath PG XH holen und dran kommt ne Biomaster SW 6000/8000.

Dario wenn du vom 01.11 - 05.11 nix vorhast Platz waere noch fuer Madeira ;-) und ich hab ein top Skipper mit nem super Preis.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> nö, ist zuletzt 3 Jahre her.  Aber ja, es wird immer leerer
> Oh - die Schleimfische und möglweise Grundeln sind anhand der Bilder leider auch nich wirklich wissenschaftl. zu bestimmen.. Der Sargo könnte von den Fotos her aber auch ein Pic sein...



Ja ein Puntazzo war auch mein Tipp. Enttäuschend, dass die grundel die Grundeln nicht bestimmen kann  |bla:

@silverfish Danke für das Angebot und würd sicher richtig Bock machen :q Das verschieben wir mal auf wenn ich fertig bin mit studieren... dann kann ich mir sowas a) leisten und b) habe auch endlich mal Planungssicherheit.... 

Fang einfach ein paar AJs und ein Grouper für mich mit!


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja ein Puntazzo war auch mein Tipp. Enttäuschend, dass die grundel die Grundeln nicht bestimmen kann  |bla:
> 
> @silverfish Danke für das Angebot und würd sicher richtig Bock machen :q Das verschieben wir mal auf wenn ich fertig bin mit studieren... dann kann ich mir sowas a) leisten und b) habe auch endlich mal Planungssicherheit....
> 
> Fang einfach ein paar AJs und ein Grouper für mich mit!



Ja ich werde mein bestes geben, Ziel Fisch Nummer eins sind ganz klar die AJ‘s. Aber auch die riesigen snapper die es dort gibt Bzw. Dentex sehen zumindest so aus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Geiles Gerät. Ist vielleicht ein Dentex gibbosus, weiß aber nicht was da bei Madeira alles so rumschwimmt. Jedenfalls ein geiler Brummer! Und sicher lecker |rolleyes


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

1 pro Tag nehm ich mit und den lass ich mir dann schön Abends im Restaurant bei Bier und Wein schmecken. 

Das einzig schlimm ist das es noch so lange bis November ist.

Ich werde ausführlich Berichten (hoffentlich wenn das Wetter mitspielt)


----------



## ralle (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> 1 pro Tag nehm ich mit und den lass ich mir dann schön Abends im Restaurant bei Bier und Wein schmecken.




Den schaffst du nicht -- niemals !! :q:q


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



ralle schrieb:


> Den schaffst du nicht -- niemals !! :q:q



Da geb ich dir recht, sind ja zum Glück aktuell zu zweit. Sollte jemand spontan Interesse haben mit zu kommen kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. 

Aber ich hab mehr Angst das ich Abends nicht mal mehr die Gabel zum Mund führen kann, wenn ich den ganzen Tag Jigge


----------



## Nacktangler (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Aber ich hab mehr Angst das ich Abends nicht mal mehr die Gabel zum Mund führen kann, wenn ich den ganzen Tag Jigge



Ich dachte dafür seid ihr zu zweit


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Ich dachte dafür seid ihr zu zweit



Haha  ob das bei meinen Kollegen dann besser ist weis ich nicht. Fuer den ist es der erste Trip ins Warmwasser.


----------



## unicorn75 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Oh - die Schleimfische und möglweise Grundeln sind anhand der Bilder leider auch nich wirklich wissenschaftl. zu bestimmen.. Der Sargo könnte von den Fotos her aber auch ein[UDiplodus_puntazzo.



Und ich als Mittelmeerlaie bin völlig aufgeschmissen #c:q, ich denke neben dem Spitzmaul aber zwei Arten (oder eine, die sehr Variantenreich ist von der Zeichnung). Gestreifte konnten eindeutig bestimmt werden.

Ja der Verdacht einer  Spitzbrasse verstärkte sich dann auch, nachdem ich noch andere Bilder fand (Sorry ich hatte eine Knispermacke mit Unterwasserkamera- 4.000 Bilder und jetzt erst alle auf der Festplatte zum sichten) und beim Vergleichen von Bildern verschiedener Geissbrasse diese mal der Spitzbrasse gegenübergestellt wurde.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Große Spitzbrassen kann man sehr gut von Geißbrassen unterscheiden. Sie haben ein anderes Strichmuster, einen bläulich grauen Rücken, teilweise schwarze Flecken und eben, deshalb der Name, ein deutlich spitzeres Maul. 

Ich habe das auch schon gemacht mit Unterwasserkamera. Das ist schon ganz spaßig. Habe auch mal ein Video gemacht gehabt mit ein paar Sequenzen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLnS1Nrv7z0&t=2s
Für Angler jedenfalls auch eine aufschlussreiche Geschichte schnorcheln zu gehen um Stellen und Fischbestände auszukundschaften. Dazu kann ich nur empfehlen: geht mal früh morgens vorm Frühstück wenn das Wasser noch schön kalt scheint |rolleyes Es sind viel mehr schöne Fische da, als wenn der Strand mit Menschen überflutet ist. Da begegnen einem plötzlich kapitale Sargos,  Barracuda Schwärme und es sind auch mal noch ein paar Sepia und Kraken außerhalb ihrer Höhlen unterwegs. 

Wenn man dann noch in der Lage ist sich einigermaßen leise zu bewegen und nicht wie ein Kleinkind rumstrampelt, dann ist das Meer plötzlich nicht mehr so fischleer.


----------



## unicorn75 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Große Spitzbrassen kann man sehr gut von Geißbrassen unterscheiden. Sie haben ein anderes Strichmuster, einen bläulich grauen Rücken, teilweise schwarze Flecken und eben, deshalb der Name, ein deutlich spitzeres Maul.
> ....
> 
> 
> Wenn man dann noch in der Lage ist sich einigermaßen leise zu bewegen und nicht wie ein Kleinkind rumstrampelt, dann ist das Meer plötzlich nicht mehr so fischleer.




Hmm es stachen bei den Geissbrassen eben diese hervor - mit einer sehr starken Zeichnung, deutlich spitzeren Maul und allgemein schlankeren Körperbau. Dabei aber immer nur Tiere bis maximal 15 cm, da waren einige Geissbrassen richtige Brocken und der Zeichnung niemals so deutlich. Fast wie bei den Marmorbrassen, nur eben wiederum völlig andere Kopfform.

Hihi ja da schaut der Schwarm Blaufische vorbei, was das für ein komischer großer Fisch ist :vik: (bis halb zehn hatte ich das Meer für mich alleine, dazu noch etwas Weißbrot mitbringen und die Fische werden aufdringlich :m.)


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



unicorn75 schrieb:


> Und ich als Mittelmeerlaie bin völlig aufgeschmissen #c:q, ich denke neben dem Spitzmaul aber zwei Arten (oder eine, die sehr Variantenreich ist von der Zeichnung). Gestreifte konnten eindeutig bestimmt werden.



Zuallererst kennen wir Einheimischen kaum Namen für diese Minifischchen. Der einfache Grund ist schlicht ihre Nichtverwertbarkeit für den Speiseplan...so wie sich hier der Landwirt kaum für die Systematik von Unkraut 
interessiert. So wenig interessiert sich die/der Insulanerin für Kroppzeugs:m

Um wirklich eindeutig bestimmen zu können, solltest du eine Unibibliothek aufsuchen, und Bestimmungsschlüssel suchen. Oder eineN ZoologeIn kennen, am besten mit Schwerpunkt Meeresbiologie...so einfach drauflosbestimmen bei Fischen, die auch ich selbst kaum beachte, will ich hier nicht machen...
(Blenniidae als Suchbegriff)
Hier hab ich einmal einen solchen Schlüssel für die Grundeln des kroatischen Meeres rausgesucht:
https://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show=clanak&id_clanak_jezik=63045

bei engleski PDF draufklicken
:m lg


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Zehn kurze dalmatinische Urlaubstage oder Vorfreude auf den Herbst 2018

Bin seit wenigen Tagen zurück und möchte euch mit einen kurzen Urlaubsbericht meine Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen, die ich machen durfte schildern. 
Sehr, sehr kurzfristig konnte ich doch noch zeitlich sehr begrenzt in den Urlaub. Also Hals über Kopf gepackt, Autobuskarte besorgt, Reisepass und Angellizenz eingepackt, Geschenke für die Eltern eingekauft und los gings.
Ankunft an einem Sonntag und gerade noch rechtzeitig die Fähre erreicht. Auf dem Stückchen Felsen zur Mittagszeit angekommen und meine Eltern völlig überrascht (hatte mich nicht angekündigt^^) - daher viel Freude und Lachen beim gemeinsamen Wiedersehen. Nach dem leckeren Mittagessen hab ich mich allerdings bald hingelegt und hab erst mal ausgeschlafen.
Erst am nächsten Tag hab ich mir mein „Tackle“^^ angeschaut und die Spinnrute montiert.

Abends ging ich also endlich wieder auf Wolfsbarschpirsch. Ich musste reichlich meiner vorgenommenen Strecke abfischen, bis endlich wieder ein erster kleinerer aber portionsgerechter Wolf am Kunstköder hing. Wie ich dieses Gefühl vermisst habe wenn ein Wolf am Band sich wehrt und mit dem Kopf schlägt- allein dieses Gefühl rechtfertigte die lange Reise...
Am Ende kam ich mit drei Wölfen heim. Überhaupt der Zielfisch. Hatte mir als Urlaubsziel exakt zwei Dutzend gesetzt, um endlich meinen „total score“ von 25 doz. zu erreichen. Ob mir dies gelingen würde? Zumindest der erste Tag lag im Pensum, jedoch hatte ich so eine Vorahnung...

Der Sommer hatte früh, nach einem kalten Winter begonnen. Schon im Mai badeten manche und Anfang Juni war es noch heiß, dann folgte jedoch eine merkliche Abkühlung die das Meer doch auch noch spürbar erkaltet hatte.  Auch waren die Futterfischbestände am Ufer recht übersichtlich und sollten eigentlich in weit größeren Mengen vorhanden sein. Einen Grund dafür erfuhr ich später und recht häufig in Form von Beifängen 
Schon am nächstem Tag testete ich mehrere Casting-Jigs auf ihre Fängigkeit sowie ihre „Arbeitsweise“ nebenher/auf dem Weg zum Badefelsen. Und da hatte ich sie auf einmal am Haken - 
Makrelen!! 
Dieser Migrant des blauen, offenen Meeres war also dem Ufer unserer kl. Insel nähergerückt und labte sich nun neben Wolf, Stöcker und Hornhecht ebenso und in einer weit Höheren Anzahl an den Ährenfischen. Das erklärte die geringere Futterfischmasse und ist (aber nicht nur, dennoch) auch eine Folge der Thunfischmästung. 
Also zockte ich drauflos und fing knapp zwei Hände voll Makrelen sowie abends an der Landzung (flach und mit guter Strömung gesegnet) noch zwei Wölfe. Hornhechte fing ich auch, lies diese jedoch eigentl. immer sofort wieder frei, da sie meine Mutter nicht verarbeiten mag^^. Somit war die erste Grillplatte eingetütet und es wurde gegrillt  aber auch oft frittiert 

Über die Erweiterung des Speiseplans hoch erfreut, ging ich gut gelaunt die weiteren Tage spinnen.
Insgesamt fing ich wohl 50-60zig der pfeilschnellen Räuber und genoss ihnen beim rauben zuzusehen aber auch sie zu fangen  
Nur der von mir geliebte Wolfsbarsch machte Sorgen. Ich hatte keine Serientage (also mit Streckenfängen von 6-13 Stück) und auch die durchschnittliche Größe ließ zu wünschen übrig.
Auch ging an zwei, drei Spots, die mir immer mal einen Wolf bescheren, rein gar nix. 
Würde mich also ganz schön strecken müssen,  wollte ich mein selbstgestecktes Urlaubsziel erreichen. Und genauso kam es dann auch..Ich durfte sie suchen und konnte stets nur 2 bis 5 überlisten. Einige kleine mußte ich zudem wegen fehlender Größe Poseidon zurückgeben.
Einen Morgen hab ich mich am Doradenangeln versucht. Es blieb bei dem einen Test, da ich nur eine fing (auf Purpurschnecke), ich mir aber mehr versprochen hatte. Dafür fing ich eine zweite auf Jig beim Badeausflug.

Dieses Mal hatte ich mir auch noch vorgenommen eine zwar super weit entfernte, aber sehr große und flache Bucht am anderen Ende des Inselchens zu erkunden. Nicht, weil ich mir dort erfolgreiche Fänge erhoffte, eher um bei bestimmten (und mitunter häufigen, sowie langanhaltenden) Wetterszenarien zukünftig eine weitere Ausweichmöglichkeit zu haben.
Und ja, ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Auch ein probeweises „Anfischen“ ergab in kurzer Zeit zwei Wölfe und ich freue mich jetzt schon diesen Spot im Spätherbst oder im noch recht kalten Frühjahr zu „beackern“. 
Durch die Fußball WM und den Vorstoß der kroat. Mannschaft bis ins Finale, verringerte sich leider auch die Anzahl der abendlichen Uferspinnsessions... 
Und so war ich am Ende nicht sicher, die 2 Dutzend Wölfe zu fangen, wie ich es erhofft hatte.
Und tatsächlich fing ich Nr. 24 und 25 wirklich am Allerletzten Tag vor der Abreise...zuerst fing ich einen kleineren (knapp 30 cm) den ich zum Entsetzen der Strandbarbedinung, jedoch zur Freude eines älteren italienischen Ehepaares wieder ins wunderschön blaue, salzige Nass entlassen konnte.
Wenige Meter weiter feuerte ich wieder den Pencil raus...als plötzlich ein gewaltiger, grauer Kopf mit einer großen Bugwelle unmittelbar hinter dem Bait auftaucht!! Bitte Fisch, beiß zu, bitte bleib hängen – und dann hängt er!!! Gewaltiger Einschlag, aber untypisch, sofortige Flucht in die Tiefe. Und was für eine...die Rute biegt sich wie ein Bogen und die Bremse heult auf...Wow! Bestimmt mindestens 10-15m zieht er ab, dann drille ich ihn kurz, spüre seine Kraft und den Willen sich nicht so leicht zu ergeben, als plötzlich alles sich entspannt und dieser Prachtkerl sich vom Drilling gelöst hat...Ich kann es nicht fassen!!! Wie enttäuscht ich jetzt bin, wie das Adrenalin im Blut mich jetzt aufstampfen lässt und ich erst einmal realisieren muss, was gerade geschah.

Im Nachhinein denke ich, dass es eine gute Motivation ist und gleichzeitig ein Zeichen, dass der eine oder andere größere Wolf noch dort rumschwimmt und ich im Herbst nochmal die eine oder andere  Sternstunde erleben könnte. Also Fisch: man sieht sich im Leben vielleicht noch einmal und dann...hoffe ich der Sieger zu sein  Bis jetzt führst du 1:0 aber die Erde ist rund und der Wolf muss ins Netz...

Bissle Bilder hab ich auch geknippst:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Petri heil an den wolfsbarschkönig.
Das mit dem großen tut mir leid, ich fühle da voll mit dir. Das ist echt bitter.
VGKay 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## unicorn75 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



glavoc schrieb:


> ...so wie sich hier der Landwirt kaum für die Systematik von Unkraut
> interessiert. So wenig interessiert sich die/der Insulanerin für Kroppzeugs:m



Uff ich habe ne ganze Abhandlung über "Beikräuter" bei meiner Landwirtschaftlichen Ausbildung büffeln müssen und unser Chef hat noch Jahre später das Wissen getestet - "nur wer die Unkräuter kennt, wird auch ertragreich ernten können." :q



glavoc schrieb:


> Um wirklich eindeutig bestimmen zu können, solltest du eine Unibibliothek aufsuchen, und Bestimmungsschlüssel suchen. Oder eineN ZoologeIn kennen, am besten mit Schwerpunkt Meeresbiologie...



OK ich schaute wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk, also lasse ich es besser bei Schleimfisch |rolleyes

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Mett (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri Heil Glavoc !! 

Was für ein Bericht,
bei den Fängen ist dir mein Neid Gewiss #6

Ich wäre schon froh wenn ich im August auf den Spanischen Inseln genug für ein Abendessen für 3 Personen fangen würde ...


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke Jungs,
bin aber nich blaublütig^^-eher versuche ich als DiasporaDalmatiener mit den dort wohnhaften mitzuhalten. … 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

und noch paar:


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Supergeil, Grundel!
Garnicht so schlecht, dein Felsen in der Adria 
Liebe Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Richtig geiler Bericht und schade mit den Großen den du verloren hast.

Auch wenn Makrele sicher nicht zu den ganz großen Kämpfern am Gerät gehörten, gehören Sie fuer mich zu meinem geschmacklichen Lieblingsfischen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Richtig geiler Bericht und schade mit den Großen den du verloren hast.
> 
> Auch wenn Makrele sicher nicht zu den ganz großen Kämpfern am Gerät gehörten, gehören Sie fuer mich zu meinem geschmacklichen Lieblingsfischen.



Was? Im Vergleich zum Wolf kämpfen Makrelen 100x besser allerdings schmecken sie nicht so gut wie Wölfe. 

Nachdem ich mal einmal 50 Stück an einem Tag gefangen hab und die dann alle zerlegt habe kann ich die nicht mehr sehen :q

Grundelchen super klasse. Ich find das Wahnsinn, wirklich. Zu jedem anderen würde ich sagen 25 Wölfe unmöglich und absolut utopisch. Auch nur zu denken man könnte das in 10 Tagen schaffen. Und dann kommst du und dir macht da einfach keiner was vor. Genial!


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Was? Im Vergleich zum Wolf kämpfen Makrelen 100x besser allerdings schmecken sie nicht so gut wie Wölfe.
> 
> Nachdem ich mal einmal 50 Stück an einem Tag gefangen hab und die dann alle zerlegt habe kann ich die nicht mehr sehen :q
> 
> ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten und eine Makrele vom Grill ist sicher nicht schlecht. Wer Makrelen lieber mag hat es jedenfalls deutlich leichter seine Gelüste anglerisch zu befriedigen. 

Ich weiß nicht womit du auf Wölfe fischst, aber bei mir ist das meine leichteste Spinrute und eine Makrele geht daran richtig gut ab #6


----------



## Roy Digerhund (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin in die Runde. 
Ich bin im Moment auf kos und habe  3 ruten eingepackt. 
Gestern Abend gab es die ersten Fische. Für den ersten Versuch bin ich ganz zufrieden 
Alle auf eingesalzene Sardellen gefangen


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Geschmäcker sind verschieden fuer mich als gelernter Koch ein Kredo. 

In Holland Fische ich eine Team Daiwa 3,30 50 - 100g wg. Weil ich dort teilweise 60g pilker in der Strömung über Grund treiben lasse. 

Apropos Rute fuer bluefish. Bei meinem tackle dealer ist die Illex Elemet Rider X5 Xh (20 - 70g) 2,22m gerade fuer 280 tacken im Angebot, da werde ich wohl zuschlagen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Die dann farblich auch perfekt zu meiner Xzoga Lionforce passt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde.
> Ich bin im Moment auf kos und habe  3 ruten eingepackt.
> Gestern Abend gab es die ersten Fische. Für den ersten Versuch bin ich ganz zufrieden
> Alle auf eingesalzene Sardellen gefangen



Mega gut! Scheinst du eine schöne Stelle gefunden zu haben. Ich hoffe, dass Petermännchen war dir als Gefahr bekannt |supergri 


Ja gut mit der Hollandrute kannste natürlich im Mare Med nichts bestücken auf Wolfsbarsche. Wir haben ja auch ganz andere Durchschnittsgrößen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mega gut! Scheinst du eine schöne Stelle gefunden zu haben. Ich hoffe, dass Petermännchen war dir als Gefahr bekannt |supergri



Die Stelle ist ganz gut und ich kenne sie noch vom letzten Jahr. Das petermännchen würde äußerst vorsichtig enstachelt :q
Die muräne habe ich auf Sicht gefangen. Die hatte sich die köderreste im flachwasser geholt.


----------



## Nacktangler (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow, hier gibts ja wirklich einiges zu bestaunen!Danke für die vielen Fotos - jetzt hab ich Hunger! Besonders nachdem ich die Makrelen und die Muräne gesehen habe...
Bei mir dauert es noch 3 lange Wochen, bis ich endlich wieder darf...


----------



## Linger (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

!!700!! Seiten, Leute
 :l:l:l:l

 Danke für die tollen Fangberichte und Fotos!
 ...noch 6 Tage und der Rest von heute - Costa Blanca calling:g


----------



## Linger (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Übrigens: In den letzten Tagen sind reichlich kleine Luftpolsterpäckchen mit chinesischen Aufschriften in mein Häuschen geflattert.
Mission Jigs/WTD/Popper auftackeln per Aliexpress -> check!#6

An der Stelle nochmals großen Dank für eure Tips!
Jetzt müssen die Dinger nur noch fangen.
..aktuell übe ich in den Abendstunden fleißig das wtd-wedeln am Kanal. Macht richtig Laune!


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Servus zusammen,

 ach wie ich das Mittelmeer vermisse. Aber dieses Jahr wird das nix mehr. Momentan hat mein Sohnemann (*07.07.2018) die volle Aufmerksamkeit. Aber ich lese hier fleissig mit und drücke allen die Daumen.

 Ggf werde ich nxt Jahr mal wieder in Urlaub fliegen, hab da ja Dank Elternzeit bischen mehr Urlaub


----------



## Linger (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@FR33 
Hey sauber! 
Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs, stolzer Papa!
Alles Gute dir und genieße die Zeit #6


----------



## Mett (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde.
> Ich bin im Moment auf kos und habe  3 ruten eingepackt.
> Gestern Abend gab es die ersten Fische. Für den ersten Versuch bin ich ganz zufrieden
> Alle auf eingesalzene Sardellen gefangen




Gratuliere ! schöner Fang #6

Frage zur Muräne, wie bereitet ihr die zu ?
Kenne sie nur als Fischsuppe bzw. Eintopf aber da war es nicht so meins ...


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke schön,

ich hoffe ja dass der Zwerg mein Hobby teilt. 
 Ich gehe ja heute noch so gut wie jedesmal mit meinem Vater zusammen angeln. Und bis vor gut 20 Jahren war sogar mein Opa noch dabei. Also wäre das ne tolle Fortsetzung der Reihe


----------



## Mett (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gratuliere FR !! 

Alles Gute |laola:


----------



## Nacktangler (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Meine letzte war in Stücke gehackt/geschnitten und dann in (Kokos)Öl gebraten. Super lecker! 
Größere Exemplare kann man bestimmt gut filletieren. Hat viele Gräten, aber es ist es wert.
Vorher natürlich häuten. Mit nem Messer irgendwo festgetackert und dann mit ner Zange die Haut abziehen. Geht in einem Rutsch!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Mett schrieb:


> Gratuliere ! schöner Fang #6
> 
> Frage zur Muräne, wie bereitet ihr die zu ?
> Kenne sie nur als Fischsuppe bzw. Eintopf aber da war es nicht so meins ...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mett (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke euch ! 

Ich hab die so oft als Beifang wenn ich mit Paternoster angle und
konnte noch nie was damit anfangen, obwohl das oft ordentliche Kaliber sind.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

7000 Beiträge Leute, nicht schlecht. Hätte ich am Anfang echt nicht gedacht. Da musste ich noch hinter jedem Bericht herrennen und mittlerweile läuft alles von selbst und die Berichte fliegen im Sommer so herein. Toll! Ein dickes Danke an alle Schreiber!

@fr33 Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs und eine tolle Zeit. Hoffentlich wird mal ein guter Angler draus  

Schmecken die Muränen gut? Habe noch nie eine gefangen und hab es eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt vor, aber man weiß ja nie. Andere scheinen die ja häufiger zu fangen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mannomann ,ich komme gar nicht mehr nach mit lesen .
Erstmal allen #6
Über Makrelen freue ich mich auch immer .und esse die auch am allerliebsten roh als Tartar + frisches Baguette dazu,super lecker.


noch gut drei Wochen ......


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ scorp: mit das beste was ich jemals aus dem Meer gegessen habe.


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Krass wie es hier abgeht #6 Fettes Petri an die Fänger! Und an Alle die den Thread am Leben erhalten: Gratulation zu 7000 Postings!:g


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Die Stelle ist ganz gut ...



Dickes Petri - ja so einen Lauf hätte ich mir auch gewünscht#6#6

Läuft bei dir - :m eine gute Zeit und tl

#h


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Ja ich werde mein bestes geben, Ziel Fisch Nummer eins sind ganz klar die AJ‘s. Aber auch die riesigen snapper die es dort gibt Bzw. Dentex sehen zumindest so aus.



Man was für ein Brocken|bigeyes!!! Alle Achtung und dann auch noch gelernter Koch - Petri!#6


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Linger schrieb:


> Übrigens: In den letzten Tagen sind reichlich kleine Luftpolsterpäckchen mit chinesischen Aufschriften in mein Häuschen geflattert.
> Mission Jigs/WTD/Popper auftackeln per Aliexpress -> check!#6
> 
> An der Stelle nochmals großen Dank für eure Tips!
> ...



Sehr geschmeidig! Freue mich für dich und drücke die Daumen#h


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Momentan hat mein Sohnemann (*07.07.2018) die volle Aufmerksamkeit)



Herzlichen Glückwunsch - und zum PB mein Petri!#6
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> @ scorp: mit das beste was ich jemals aus dem Meer gegessen habe.



Sieht nicht verkehrt aus. Ich mein ich betreibe eher keine Angelei wo die anbeißen sollten, aber es könnte ja doch mal eine auf ein Livebait gehen und dann weiß ich, was ich damit machen kann ! 

@Dieter jetzt schon mitte August. Mein Gott du hast es gut!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Round 2
Es läuft fast zu gut... die muräne wieder direkt vor den Füssen gefangen.  Sie war zeitweise komplett aus dem wasser und suchte nach sardellenstücken. Schnell ein stahlvorfach geknüpft und das nette Tierchen an den Strand gelupft #h


----------



## Silverfish1 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Petri da ist ja schon wieder ein Riesen petermännchen dabei. Da bekomm ich direkt Hunger. 

Vor Muränen hab ich irgendwie Angst... mag die nicht


----------



## Roy Digerhund (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kuscheln werden wir nicht. Aber die sind einfach zuuu lecker. 
Das petermännchen ist ein ordentliches Kaliber. Ich könnte zuerst nicht glauben dass es wirklich eins ist:m#t


----------



## Krallblei (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke für alle Berichte.. Ich freu mich ja immer. Allerdings weckt es auch Sehnsuch nach Meer.


Noch 35 Tage bis Costa Brava. Fischen mit Dieter und Manni ist ja safe.. Hoffe ich treff Dario noch.


Auch hoffe ich das sie die Wölfe gut vollgefressen haben und sich auf meine Gummis stürzen.


Letztes Jahr September wars ja galaktisch gut mit denen.


Zähle schon Sekunden.......


----------



## Fr33 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich hab noch nie nen Wolf gefangen - aber am Wochenende einen auf dem Grill gemacht. Richtig schön mediteran mit Kräutern. Ein Gedicht


----------



## Silverfish1 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie nen Wolf gefangen - aber am Wochenende einen auf dem Grill gemacht. Richtig schön mediteran mit Kräutern. Ein Gedicht



Hab beim mir auch ein gegrillt gestern, die besten wildfänge gibts beim Buhara in Dietzenbach  

Ich hab auch noch nie ein Wolf im Mittelmeer gefangen, fahre evtl. für ein Tagestrip nach Holland und stell den Wölfen nach.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das Geschäft in Dietzenbach kenn ich - aber ich ja auch ne Selgros Karte. Ist weniger Fahrerei aus N-Isenburg aus


----------



## Silverfish1 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da geh ich auch manchmal hin, Fisch- und Fleischabteilung sind top


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Hab beim mir auch ein gegrillt gestern, die besten wildfänge gibts beim Buhara in Dietzenbach
> 
> Ich hab auch noch nie ein Wolf im Mittelmeer gefangen, fahre evtl. für ein Tagestrip nach Holland und stell den Wölfen nach.



Nach dem Venos in Rödelheim die beste Adresse für Meeresfisch rund um FFM #6


----------



## Silverfish1 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Nach dem Venos in Rödelheim die beste Adresse für Meeresfisch rund um FFM #6



Danke für den Tipp! 

Aber Rödelheim ist so weit von Offenbach :-( 

Der Airport macht es halt möglich top Qualität zu jederzeit im RMG zu bekommen.


----------



## Krallblei (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@silver


Was kostet dich ein Tagestrip nach Holland?
Mit allem!?


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Klärt doch bitte die Sachen, die jetzt sehr OT sind woanders |offtopic 

Schöne Palette von dir Roy, das löppt ja mal!

@Benny das liegt an dir #c Bzgl Wölfe dies Jahr gabs deutlich mehr Regen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sind von FFM/Offenbach ca. 4 h mit dem Auto, also außer Sprit und einem Mittag—Abendessen kostet es nichts #6

Wieso? Willst wie mit ?


----------



## Fr33 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin da bei Dario -  denke wir sollten den Thread hier nicht zumüllen.


----------



## Nacktangler (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch 4 mal schlafen... Dann gehts endlich los! Flug nach Kreta, dort 2 Tage und dann weiter mit der Fähre nach Antikythera. 
Mini-Insel, keine Hotels und hoffentlich Fisch satt 

Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten, wenn ich irgendwann zurück bin. 

Frage an die Griechenlandkundigen unter uns: Kommen die dicken Fische, die sich bei den aktuellen Temperaturen in Wassertiefen jenseits der 30m  zurückgezogen haben nachts weiter nach oben?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo, also ich glaube nicht, dass die nach oben kommen.
Eher etwas dichter ans Ufer.
Vor 23.00 Uhr brauchst du da eh nicht los.
Und gehe in die Nähe eines Hafens, ( außer du stehst auf den Kick, Rockfishing Nachts alleine in unbekanntem Gebiet #d).
In der Nähe der Häfen ist das Wasser tiefer und irgendwie sollte wenn dann da was gehen.

Ich gehe lieber früh morgens los so ab 5:00 Uhr.

VG Kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So bin wieder zurück. Leider als Schneider |gr:

Versuche mal in Kurzform zusammen zu fassen.
War die typische Sommerfischerei, viel Trafic viel Party, wenig Fisch. Die Einheimischen die ich kenne sind erst gar nicht losgegangen. Hatte mich mit Eddi verabredet der kam aber nicht. Seine Kumpels habe ich nur einmal getroffen.

Die meiste Zeit kein bewegtes Wasser. Teilweise kamen sogar die Fischerboote ohne den üblichen Möwenschwarm in den Hafen zurück.

Den einen Tag ( 2-ter oder 3-ter) gab es morgens eine leichte Dünung. Bin sofort an den Strand an das kleine Riff, 1x Nachläufer Wolfsbarsch.
Dann an die Mole, Anfasser auf einen 160 TideMinnow Surf.
Zurück an das Riff, Nachläufer Nummer 2 Woba auf einen TideMinnowSlim125.
Dann eine Möwenfrenzies an der Mole, wieder zurück, Castingjig montiert. Nächste frenzies im Anmarsch und in Wurfweite, zweiter Wurf Luftschlaufe und Schnur geschrottet.
Das War es dann für diesen Tag.

Die Frenzies sind Makrelen (Palomettea).

Der Kleine Tide Minnow Slim ist zu empfehlen, läuft top und fliegt gut.

Habe noch mehrere Versuche in der Hafen EInfahrt gemacht, es ging nichts und auch im Hafen war tote Hose.

So ging es in der ersten und zweiten Woche.

Habe mir dann für zwei Tage noch ein Boot besorgt.
Da habe ich wenigstens im Wasser mal Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen.

Auf Castingjig einen Schönen Biss bekommen, ging kurz in die Bremse (war eigentlich gut fest eingestellt) und nach mehr als einer Minute ist er dann leider ausgestiegen. Schätze den Fisch auf 2-3 kg, das war echt ärgerlich #q.

Das wars leider.

Allen die jetzt noch fahren ein dickes Petri Heil, wird jetzt wahrscheinlich mit jeder Woche etwas besser.:m

VG Kay #h

Ps jetzt noch was zur Diskussion, ich fische die Bremseinstellung immer ziemlich fest, damit ich den Anhieb besser durchbekomme. War jetzt leider nicht mein erster Aussteiger. Wie geht Ihr das Thema an? Fest oder etwas leichter eingestellt?


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@kay: Schade mit der Schneiderei! Beim nächsten mal wird alles besser. Juli ist glaub ich sowieso nicht der Traumangelmonat am Mare Med.
Wobei die Griechen derzeit haufenweise Doraden und andere Brassen fangen.
Das mit der Bremse, naja, hab noch nie nen Fisch wegen zu weicher Bremse verloren, eher wegen zuviel Druck.
Extrem wichtig finde ich die Schärfe der Haken. Ist der Haken scharf, reicht wenig Druck im Anhieb.
Mit ner BC oder Multi haste es da leichter: Bremseinstellung eher soft und zum Anhieb einfach die Daumenbremse nutzen.

@Nacktangler: Antikythera... ziemlich abgefahren, da gibts nicht mal Schatten !  Kommst du an ein Boot, dann ist es sicher spitzenmäßig.
Richtung Kythera gibt es ein aussichtsreiches Revier.
Vom Ufer aus wird es nicht einfach werden, die Insel ist wohl recht unzugänglich. Bin gespannt, was du berichtest.
Die Tiefwasserbewohner kommen erst nach den ersten Wetterumschwüngen ins flachere; wenn überhaupt. Die reviertreuen großen Zackenbarsche bleiben, wo sie sind und die großen Sackbrassen bleiben auch unten.
Frag doch einfach rum, ob dich jemand gegen kleines Geld mit dem Boot mit raus nimmt...
Hier nochn Video von dort: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5D2g2W0P-Q
Grüße und TL, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Antikythera, das Land wo Monsterhornhechte umgehen? :q Viel Erfolg und schönen Urlaub! 

@Kay Schön, dass du trotzdem berichtet hast. Merkst eben auch, dass die Fische dies Jahr alle zu mir in die Bucht geschwommen sind und es deshalb bei dir keine gab :q 

Zu der Bremsdebatte: Ich bin ein Freund harter Bremse. Das hängt aber natürlich auch ein bisschen davon ab wie ich fische. Auf Woba habe ich natürlich keine harte Bremse. Aber normalerweise beim Jiggen und auch beim Poppern muss ich ja den Fisch auf wenigen Metern stoppen können und knall von daher die Bremse so ganz gut an. Ich bin auch kein Freund vom Rumfummeln an der Bremse nachher. Das mache ich nicht gerne. Die Bremse sollte schon vorher gut eingestellt sein, dann muss ich auch nicht rumfummeln. Denn geht beim Jiggen ein Zackenbarsch oder Amberjack dran, dann hab ich bis ich merke ok richtig guter Fisch und Bremse fester zugeknallt, evtl. schon entscheidende Meter und den Kampf verloren. Da hält es sich bzgl. Verluste denke ich die Waage. Nur dass du mit weicher Bremse eben die dicken verlierst und mit harter die größenunabhängig nicht perfekt gehakten. Letztendlich verlierst du eh immer Fische, die nicht gut hängen. Lässt sich ja kaum vermeiden. Packen eben nicht immer alle richtig zu. Außerdem haben Mittelmeergesellen zumeist sehr harte Mäuler. 

Also von daher immer eher harte Bremse, außer bei manchen Situationen, wo eine harte Bremse einfach nicht erforderlich ist. Z.B. beim Bonito Angeln in Frenzies. Da hat man auch recht viele Aussteiger, da fische ich dann mit etwas reduzierter Bremse. Oder bei besagten Palomettas, die aber keine Makrelen sind ;P


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke, das deckt sich eigentlich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Hatt nur jetzt einige Male nicht so gut funktioniert#q, da stellt man sich selber schon Fragen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario

 "Land der Riesenhornhechte" --- aber Hallo ;D Ganz gefährlich die Biester....


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Kay , hast ja noch die Chance am Ebro. #6

Zur Bremse : ich habe schon Fische verloren wegen zu harter und zu weicher Bremse  |uhoh:

Wenn Platz genug ist stelle ich die Bremse nicht mehr so hart ein bei explosiven Fischarten .Und regel nach wenn Fisch und Angler sich beruhigt haben .Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ja, was bedeutet "harte" und "weiche" Bremse genau für euch?
10%, 25%, 50%.. der Tragkraft eures Vorfaches?
Misst jemals jemand von euch seine Bremseinstellung mit der Waage?

Ist natürlich schon auch abhängig von den Begebenheiten, grade von Land beim Rockfishing oder in Häfen wird man wohl hoch starten mit der Bremseinstellung. Vom Boot -zumindest mit der Multi- kann man es, denke ich, eher smooth angehen. Man legt Bremskraft einfach mit dem Daumen nach...


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und noch'n Artikel dazu: https://www.saltwatersportsman.com/how-to-manage-your-drag


----------



## Mittelhesse (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moinsen. 
Das Vorfach wird doch nur so dick gefischt, damit der Fisch es nicht mit seinen Zähnen usw. beschädigt. Deshalb macht es keinen Sinn die Bremskraft prozentual zum Vorfach zu messen. 
Beim BFT im Mittelmeer wird ca. 80 Lb benutzt. 
Das sind grob gerechnet 40kg. 
25% wären dann 10kg. 
Das ist viel zu viel. Probiere es mal aus. 
Habe es noch nicht gemessen, aber ich denke so 6-8 kg Bremse wird da gefischt. 
Gruß aus Mittelhessen. |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das misst doch kein Mensch. Ist doch auch total Praxisfern. Ich weiß, was ich meiner Rute an Druck zumuten kann ohne um sie zu fürchten. Das gebe ich auch drauf an Bremskraft beim Jiggen oder Poppern z.B. 

Wenn ich unter meinem Limit bleibe, dann ist das weich. 

Aber beim Verlust von Fischen spielen ja auch andere Faktoren wie die Härte der Rute eine, denke ich, noch größere Rolle. 

Es ist, wie so vieles beim Angeln, am Ende eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Nacktangler (7. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Baumi vielen Dank für das tolle Video! Die Vorfreude steigt nochmal!

Interessant, dass in dem Video die Hornhechte ohne Haken gefangen werden. Muss ich auch mal probieren. Wie Aale in Schweden...

Die Erfahrungen mit Bremse, ob hart oder weich, hängen wohl sehr von den Umständen ab. Bei Dario kann ich rauslesen, dass alles voller Hindernissen ist, klar muss der Fisch davon weggehalten werden.

Ich habe Fische (vorallem Jacks an der Oberfläche) durch eine zu harte Bremse verloren. Die kommen an, schnappen den Köder und starten dann in die entgegengesetzte Richtung durch. Das führte dann dazu, dass kurz keine Spannung auf der Geflochtenen war (beim Biss in "Köderschwimmrichtung") und eine zehntel Sekunde später dann die Schockbelastung... und die verträgt Geflochtene ja bekanntlich nicht so gut 

Seit dem habe ich oft die Bremse so weich, dass sie bei minimal mehr als Köderwiederstand sofort anspringt.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls wahnsinnig, dass hier schon so lange tolle Urlaubsstimmung verbreitet wird! Tolle Bilder, tolle Berichte, tolle Diskussionen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das stimmt schon. Beim Poppern ist ja klar, wenn ein Fisch direkt am Käfig beißt, dann gibt es nur eine Richtung, die er nehmen darf. Allerdings funktioniert das auch nur in der Theorie. In der Praxis hälst du eine 10kg Palo erstmal überhaupt nicht auf...  

Und beim Jiggen ist es dann der Mero, den ich ja gerne fangen möchte, der aber nie anbeißt. Der beißt eben 3m von seiner Höhle entfernt und wenn er da reinkommt hast du verloren. So wurde mir das eben auch von erfahrenen Anglern bei uns beigebracht. ABER ich habe beim Jiggen schon des öfteren Fische dann auch verloren wegen der harten Bremse. Aber das sind eben nicht die, für die ich es mache. Auf Sprotten kommts mir dann nicht an.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na ja, die Hindernisse sind schon immer in Reichweite, also feste Bremse, ok.

Na die Bremskraft lag bei vielleicht 3kg, ich gehe hier immer vom max. der Rolle aus. 

Teile hier auch so Darios Gedanken. 

Werde aber zukünftig entsprechend Location variieren und wenn möglich etwas softer rangehen. Zumindestens beim Spinning.


----------



## Linger (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Tach zusammen und Petri zu den Fängen!!
Hier ein kurzer Status von der Costa Blanca:

Am ersten Abend um ca 21h, gute Dämmerung, nach dem 5 Wurf, Biss! Barracuda in guter Portionsgröße für 2 hungrige Mäuler. Lecker vom Grill. Perfekter Start!
Auch noch genau die geiche Stelle wie letztes Jahr, gleicher Köder!
Der weiße Abu Garcia, 5. von links.
Danach, nichts mehr. 
2., 3., 4., 5., Abend an den verschiedensten Stellen, Schneider!
..schwierige Geschichte hier!
Hab an einem Abend sogar schon ein Plattfischvorfach mit KöFis rausgehauen (mit Baitelastic präpariert). So machen es hier die Spanier, die am Wochenende vom Ufer aus fischen. Rute senkrecht gestellt, Knicklicht an die Rutenspitze, abwarten. Ich habe mich mal ne halbe Stunde dazugesellt, gute Bisse sind gut zu erkennen. Bei mir nicht. Hatte starkes gezuppel im Blank, von dem ganzen Kroppzeug da unten aber keinen verwertbaren Biss...

Schnorcheln waren wir auch schon, viel Fisch gesehen, allerdings nichts wirklich großes.
Habe noch gute anderthalb Wochen und werde mich ab sofort morgens rausquälen:m
Da muss doch was gehen!

TL, Linger


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Immerhin schonmal nicht Schneider! Petri zum Cuda! Auf deine funkelnden Köder wird schon noch was draufgehen. Und du weißt ja, wenns einfach wäre, dann wäre die Freude auch nicht so groß #6


----------



## pulpot (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Linger schrieb:


> T
> Danach, nichts mehr.
> 2., 3., 4., 5., Abend an den verschiedensten Stellen, Schneider!
> ..schwierige Geschichte hier!
> ...






Ging mir letztes Jahr an der Costa Brava ähnlich, bin dann immer früh aufgestanden, das war besser und habe mit ordinärem Dosenmais (da scheinen die Fische nicht so mistrauisch zu sein, man muss nur rel. häufig anfüttern) doch noch ganz gute Fische gefangen:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4690224#post4690224


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4690226#post4690226


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bei mir hatte sich morgens früh raus nie wirklich gelohnt. War meist Abends bis in die Nacht am erfolgreichsten


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zum Cuda. Petri Heil. Bin gespannt wie es früh morgens klappt.



Dario: Immerhin schonmal nicht Schneider! Danke, tut noch weh


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja Kay ist ärgerlich, aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind ist es doch das, was sehr vielen passiert die hier schreiben. Man hat eben auch wenig Zeit um sich anzupassen. Und es gibt auch immer mal schlechte Wochen und du hast dazu noch die mMn beschissenste Zeit ausgewählt mit Juli/ August.


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

September rockt an der Costs Brava :l


----------



## Linger (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ pulpot: 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Mais! Man denkt schon so viel nach über mögliche Alternativmontagen, da wäre ich jetzt gar nicht drauf gekommen 
Werde ich morgen früh direkt mal ausprobieren, denn direkt an einem Kiesstrand an dem wir Schnorcheln waren, gab es Schwärme von Brandbrassen und auch vereinzelte Doranden.

ps: ein Bildchen vom Cuda reiche ich bei Gelegenheit nach. Ist auf der Actioncam.. und ich wollte mal schauen, ob ich die Fischschwärme beim Schnorcheln drauf kriege


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> September rockt an der Costs Brava :l


Na ich hoffe doch. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Und hoffe an der Costa dorada auch.
Momentan scheint da einiges zu laufen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pulpot (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Linger schrieb:


> @ pulpot:
> Werde ich morgen früh direkt mal ausprobieren, denn direkt an einem Kiesstrand an dem wir Schnorcheln waren, gab es Schwärme von Brandbrassen und auch vereinzelte Doranden.



Brandbrassen stehen nach meiner Erfahrung total auf Mais, wenn sie etwas angefüttert werden, aber auch Doraden gehen da ran. Wichtig ist ein langes dünnes Vorfach (50 cm 0.16 FC) immer nur ein Korn anködern und der Haken muss komplett im Korn sein. So sind meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Linger (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mais rockt!


----------



## hans albers (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

.. guten appetit !!! #6


----------



## David Kanal (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin moin.

Vielleicht könnt ihr helfen 

Was ist das für ein Fisch ,gefangen im Mittelmeer




Sieht aus wie ein Amberjack ?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bluefish 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## David Kanal (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Bluefish
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk




Danke


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Linger jawoll, geht doch! Schönes Abendessen

@David der sieht doch nicht aus wie ein Amberjack |supergri Wie hast du den Blue gefangen?


----------



## David Kanal (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gefangen wurde er auf Sardine .Grundmontage 

Angelzeit ..22.00uhr -23.30uhr 

Fünf Stck könnte ich landen ..


Ja stimmt ,sieht nicht wirklich wie ein Jack aus |supergri

Macht mega Spaß die Jungs kloppen ordentlich rein ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wow das ist ordentlich. Blues sind richtig gute Kämpfer. Du solltest mal ein paar Minnows oder Sticks werfen und dir einen auf die Spin holen!


----------



## David Kanal (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wow das ist ordentlich. Blues sind richtig gute Kämpfer. Du solltest mal ein paar Minnows oder Sticks werfen und dir einen auf die Spin holen!



Ja das wird das nächste Ziel, hab mir extra ein paar schöne Popper besorgt 

Der dicke bluefish iss ordentlich gesprungen im Drill .aber auch der biss war nicht ohne ,zum Glück habe ich freilauf Rollen :vik:

Ein größeren hab ich noch verloren ,zum Glück nur ausgeschlitzt..


----------



## Krallblei (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vorsicht vor dem Maul. Das ist ne Beisszange mit Piranjazähnen:l


----------



## David Kanal (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Vorsicht vor dem Maul. Das ist ne Beisszange mit Piranjazähnen:l




Ja das stimmt ...Bin auch von Fluor Carbon auf Stahl umgestiegen ..besser iss das glaube ich #6


----------



## pulpot (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Linger schrieb:


> Mais rockt!



Cool! Petri, An welcher Montage?


----------



## Linger (13. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mit ner 12g-Freilaufpose und dann nen ca. 50cm 25erFC mit 6er Haken.. für diese Montage hatte ich alles da #6

Habe mir heute morgen nen schönen Hart Managatsuo 120-Popper abgerissen..
Total blöd! War erst mit 9cm BM unterwegs an 49er FC.
Dann die erste Frenzy überhaupt in wurfweite gesichtet! Anstatt für den Popper erst das passende Vorfach zu knoten, so schnell es ging an den Sprengring gefriemelt und rausgefeuert. (Ich fische alles mit Tönnchen und Sprengring, dann kann auch nix aufbiegen)
Beim ersten Wurf gemerkt, dass ich ca 5 Meter weiter muss.. beim zweiten Wurf - PITSCH!!! Das war’s. Vorfach gerissen.
Popper in den Wellen gesichtet. Ich rein ins Salz und von der Freundin navigieren lassen. Aber der ist so fix abgetrieben, keine Chance #c
Wieder um eine stolze Erfahrung reicher und abgekühlt ging es dann zum Frühstück..

Heute Abend mal mit Sadine auf Bluefish?
@ David Kanal: welche Hakengröße hast du benutzt? Circlehook?

TL, Linger


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wie ärgerlich. Dass sowas auch immer passiert, wenn man die Fische grade vor den Füßen hat.... 

Du bist mit BM90 und 0,49er FC aber ein wenig overtackled unterwegs?!


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

BM 90 heisst das ding ist 90mm lang oder 90gr schwer?

 Wenn ein knapp 50er FC durch knallt - dann war das aber schon beschädigt oder?


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

90mm lang. Deshalb. Da wäre eher sowas in 0,25-0,30mm sinnvoll.


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ah ok... also ein 10Gr Köder an einer fast 50er FC.... joar bischen viel  Ich hab vom Ufer in Malle und Kreta aber auch meist ein 40er FC gefischt. Ca 1,5m vor dem Geflecht.... Aber auch das hat mir ein Fisch bei ner Flucht zum Grund irgendwo aufgescheuert.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Das soll wohl schonmal vorkommen. Mir haben auch schon Fische meine 0,70er geknackt binnen Sekunden. Aber man muss immer abwägen. Bei Kunstködern fische ich immer so fein wie geht. Mit den kleinen BMs also 0,28er.


----------



## micha257 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nächste Wodie Freitag geht es los Richtung Kroatien . Für mich das erste mal fischen im südlichen Meer. Tipps habe ich einiges hier erhalten auch inden spezielleren Kroatien Threads.  Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ob ich was an den Haken bekommen werde. Ein bisschen was an Tackle habe ich mir ja zugelegt. Popper, Topwater Pencil, Casting jigs, Gummis von Fiish und schlanke minnows. Ich werde mal aus Kroatien berichten. Jemand zufällig z.Z in der Nähe dort ?


Danke nochmal an Glavoc. Durch seine Hilfe liegt die Angelerlaubnis bereits im Handschuhfach



Gruß Micha


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dann mal einen schönen Urlaub und dicke Fische! Freue mich auf deinen Bericht! #6


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bitte um viele Bilder  Auch wenn du nix fängst - für die daheim gebliebenen immer schön mal was anderes zu sehen.


----------



## pulpot (17. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bitte um viele Bilder  Auch wenn du nix fängst - für die daheim gebliebenen immer schön mal was anderes zu sehen.




Ja bitte, ich war zwar Anfang Juli in Hravatska, aber das ist schon wieder viel zu lange her.


----------



## David Kanal (18. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Gruß aus Kroatien #h


Ein Bericht wird folgen #6


----------



## David Kanal (18. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Da geht noch was :q


----------



## Deatrandor (18. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So ich wollte nachdem ich monatelang ein stiller Mitleser war, meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Ich bin jetzt seit einer Woche in Kroatien auf der Halbinsel Peljesac und habe mehrmals mit Garnelen auf Brassen geangelt, aber Fische über 20cm waren nicht drin. Außerdem habe ich zwei Mal mit Shorejigs gefischt und irgendwas größeres hängen gehabt. Dieser Fisch ist mir leider zwei Meter vorm Ufer abgerissen, gebissen hat er auf einen Blauen 20 Gramm Jig von Duo in etwa 25 Meter Wassertiefe. Hat besser gekämpft als ein 5 Kilo Karpfen, war ungefähr 40-60 cm lang und blau. Ich hätte auf Bluefisch getippt aber wer andere Ideen hat kann diese ja schreiben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Bluefishe sind entgegen des Namens eigentlich eher grünlich/ gelblich


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Vielleicht Bonito ???
morgen gehts auch wieder los bei mir ...


----------



## Deatrandor (18. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja an Bonito dachte ich auch, aber ich glaube für den ist es hier eigentlich zu warm.


----------



## bloozer (18. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey, könnt ihr mir eine gute online Tiefenkarte empfehlen? Vielen Dank...


----------



## Deatrandor (18. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Navionics oder wie die heißt scheint Recht zuverlässig zu sein


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Na Dieter da bin ich mal gespannt! Wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Wetten werden noch angenommen, wann er das erste mal über Tramuntana meckert


----------



## Krallblei (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Egal Dario Hauptsache heim. 

Ich hoffe! Nein bete das wir mal zusammen im Kahn sitzen.
Dieter,Du und Ich! 

Und jeder pumpt nen Dentex hoch :l


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@ Dario, was fuer eine Schnur hast auf deiner biomaster 5000er ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

YGK G-Soul Super Jigman X8 PE2 kann ich nur empfehlen sehr gute Schnur


----------



## Silverfish1 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Danke !


----------



## fishgodeep (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, mein vierwöchiger und absolut angelfreier Familienurlaub an der Adria ist vorbei und heute ging es gleich mal für 2 Stunden aufs Wasser. Man wie hab ich es vermisst :q


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Wenn ich zuhause so erfolgreich fischen könnte, wie du, dann könnte ich auch mit einem Urlaub ohne Angeln auskommen. 

Aber andersrum ist schrecklich :c:c:c

Noch 3 verdammte Wochen. Endphase.


----------



## fishgodeep (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Stimmt wohl. Jedoch fällt es mir persönlich echt wahnsinnig schwer wenn ich Wasser vor der Nase habe. Und wenn man dann noch ohne ende Bluefish rauben sieht, na wie kann man da noch ruhig bleiben. Ich habe aber schöne Kontakte geknüpft und somit kommt dann nächstes Jahr zumindest eine Angel mit! 

Die 3 Wochen gehen rum wie Nullkommanix


----------



## Krallblei (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zuhause so erfolgreich fischen könnte, wie du, dann könnte ich auch mit einem Urlaub ohne Angeln auskommen.
> 
> Aber andersrum ist schrecklich :c:c:c
> 
> Noch 3 verdammte Wochen. Endphase.




Noch 10 verdammte Tage. Zähle auch schon Sekunden Dario:c:c


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch 12 Tage


----------



## pulpot (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Noch ungefähr 320 Tage (so Petri will) |uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



fishgodeep schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl. Jedoch fällt es mir persönlich echt wahnsinnig schwer wenn ich Wasser vor der Nase habe. Und wenn man dann noch ohne ende Bluefish rauben sieht, na wie kann man da noch ruhig bleiben.



Das kann ich wohl verstehen 

Ja Benny du kannst dann für mich schonmal Fische anlocken |wavey:


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh, das ist aber lange, Pulpot

Vielleicht könnte man im Winter mal ne Boardie-Tour Richtung Toskana/Riviera starten, oder Cote d'Azur meinetwegen.
So 3 oder vier Tage.
Für die Süddeutschen unter uns isses gar nicht so weit (von mir 7 Stunden) 
Mir ist nämlich die Warterei auch immer viiiiel zu lang.


----------



## Krallblei (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@afbaum.

Gerne! Aber weder Italien noch Frankreich!


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Krallblei: sondern?


----------



## Krallblei (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Spanien natürlich


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ihr Süddeutschen habts gut... #t


----------



## fishgodeep (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich kann die Côte d’Azur im Winter nur empfehlen. Falls also wirklich jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt kann er dich gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Naja, ich habe knapp über 500km bis Savona (Ligurien), 820 bis Le Lavandou (Cote d'Azur) und 950 bis Roses (Spanien). 
Attraktiv sind die Ziele denk ich alle. Ich dachte halt eher an nen Kurztrip zwischen 3 und 5 Tagen. So im März vielleicht.
Aber erstmal sind's ja nur noch 11 Tage bis GR


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dario, du könntest mit'm Flixbus günstig in den Süden kommen und dann mitfahren...


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

400 km weniger als ich! Ich wäre viel häufiger dort  Das Problem ist ja nicht dass es so viel mehr kostet. Jede Stunde hinten dran ist hart. 2 h weniger würden schon einen riesen Unterschied ausmachen. 

Ich stehe aber für sowas ohnehin nicht zur Verfügung. Es ist schon schwer genug für mich normale Urlaube zu planen und es wird auch langsam ein bisschen viel. Bin ja auch noch nach Kroatien eingeladen worden #c


----------



## Mett (27. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo,zusammen !! Petri zu den schönen Fängen :m

Gerade zurück aus Spanien, aber gebt mir noch ein paar Tage um anzukommen, Fotos zu sortieren und vor allem muss die arbeit wieder aufgenommen werden ..

Bericht kommt also .. bald |rolleyes


----------



## micha257 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Guten Morgen in die Runde. Kurzer Zwischenbericht. Wir sind seit Samstag Nachmittag in Kroatien/Porec gelandet. Am ersten Abend hieß es dann erstmal nur ankommen und ein bisschen die Umgebung abchecken. Sonntag hatten wir fast ganzen Tag Regen und Abends ein schönes Gewitter.  Wenn man aus dem trockenen Deutschland anreist war das eigentlich ganz angenehm. Nachmittags ließ es sich aber in der Nähe der Hotelanlage noch fischen. ich hatte dort auf einen kleinen polnischen Wobbler der Marke Kenart einen für mich wie ich finde echt guten Nachläufer. der hatte mindestens 50cm. Montag haben wir ein wenig geangelt. Waren in der Nähe von Prementura.  Leider ohne Erfolg. Dienstag Tagestrip nach Venedig. Heute am Mittwoch machen wir ein Guiding aus Porec mit. Ich bin gespannt was geht. Sitze derzeit am Meer und frühstücke bevor es los geht ;-). Das war es erstmal 





Gruß Micha


----------



## fishgodeep (31. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So langsam scheinen die Bonitos zurück zu kommen. Ein Freund und ich hatten
gestern morgen insgesamt 3 Fische im Boot und noch 2 weitere, die 
leider wieder ausgestiegenen sind. Ich habe es dann gestern Abend noch einmal
versucht, jedoch waren alle Fische weg. Die Erklärung folgte prompt: Ein Trupp
 großer Thunfische die sich den Bauch voll geschlagen haben. Das
bedeutet aber dass die heiße Phase so langsam beginnt :vik:. 
Frency's gab es übrigens noch keine, die Fische haben alle Vertikal auf 30 Metern gebissen.


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Sabber grad das Display voll. 
Montag oder Dienstag geht's nach Espana.
Glückwunsch!!!!!


----------



## fishgodeep (31. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Sabber grad das Display voll.
> Montag oder Dienstag geht's nach Espana.
> Glückwunsch!!!!!



Ich danke dir! Na dann wünsche ich gutes Gelingen und viel Fisch #6


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ich angel seit 2012. Da begann die Sucht. 



Mein erster "Wunschfisch" war der Bonito!!!!


Erinnere mich... Dario helf mir 2014??? Dario war in Spanien und hatte paar Tage absolute Flaute....Wir trafen uns das erste mal und ich versprach ihm wir fangen Bonitos..


Wir waren Minuten aufm Wasser und Dario fängt nen Bonito..!! Das war meine letzte Chance auf diese wunderschönen Tiere... leider sind sie ja rar geworden...


Ich hab schon so, so viele Arten gefangen im Salzwasser. Aber dennoch.. der scheiß Bonito fehlt mir noch #d#d#d


----------



## fishgodeep (31. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh man, dann wünsche ich dir natürlich doppelt Glück und hoffe dass es dieses Jahr klappt! Und wenn nicht kommst du einfach mal an die Côte d’Azur, denn hier geht es ab Ende November richtig ab!!!


----------



## fishgodeep (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Habe heute morgen ein bisschen den Tide Minnow vom Ufer aus ins warme Nass gejagt. Es gab zwei Kontakte wovon aber nur einer hängen geblieben ist.


----------



## Deatrandor (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mein Erlebnis teile ich euch jetzt auch mit. Gestern bin ich die Küste, ausgerüstet mit leichtem Equipment (30 Gr Teleskoprute, 2000 Rolle, 0,12 Schnur und 0,18 FC) entlang geklettert und hab mit 7-10 cm Wobblern auf Brassen und Schriftbarsche geangelt. Dann hab ich Fischbrut, 10m vorm Ufer springen gesehen. Wobbler hingeworfen aber nix. Werf den Wobbler noch Mal an die gleiche Stelle, im gleichen Moment springen die Fische genau am Ufer. Hinter ihnen: vier große Schatten. Ich Kurbel mit allem was geht ein um den Wobbler möglichst schnell dahin zu bekommen. Zack, ein brachialer Biss. Der Fisch reißt mir 10 Meter Schnur von der Rolle, dann reißt dass Vorfach. Mein Puls auf 180. Eine Stunde später hab ich mit 20 Gramm Jigs geangelt, zwischebdrin nur einen 7cm Schriftbarsche auf einen 5cm! Jig gefangen. Der ca 250igste Wurf, beim Auftreffen auf der Oberfläche springen 5-10 Fische auf den Jig. Dann erster Biss, lässt er wieder los, dann noch einer der aber hängt. Leider hab ich auch diesen Fisch verloren. Allerdings war der Jig diesmal noch dran. Ich bin. Ich bin mir allerdings ziemlich sicher das die Fische Bonitos waren. Ich hoffe dieser Bericht war nicht zu lang. Leider auf der Heimfahrt geschrieben... Aber allen die jetzt noch fahren wünsche ich mehr Glück.


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Erstmal #6 allen Berichten. Ich glaub ich muss mal nach Nizza rüber machen. Bin jetzt 2 Wochen hier und habe vom Boot aus noch nicht gefunden was ich suche.
Wieder keine bonitos, mahis auch nix. 
Gefangen ein paar gute Makrelen bis 1,4kg, ein paar meerbrassen, und obladas, brandbrassen bis etwa 700-750 g. Ich habe erst später gesehen, dass das maximal Gewicht mit 600g angegeben ist. Also yeah, Rekordfisch. Aber irgendwas stimmt nicht, wenn der Rekordfisch 750 g wiegt.
Vom Strand aus fängt man zur Zeit gute Doraden. Ich hatte welche bis 1,5kg und es sind noch größere gefangen worden. Macht Spaß und irgendwas geht immer :vik:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Oh schön. Berichte und fischbilder. Petri heil den Fängern. 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sesticaba (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hast du Fotos von den Brandbrassen? Vll war es ja eine andere Art


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Nein Fotos leider nicht von so kleinen Fischchen. Aber obladas ist sicher, leicht zu erkennen an dem schwarzen Fleck vor der Flosse. Das war aber auch nicht so ernst gemeint.


----------



## fishgodeep (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Nein Fotos leider nicht von so kleinen Fischchen. Aber obladas ist sicher, leicht zu erkennen an dem schwarzen Fleck vor der Flosse. Das war aber auch nicht so ernst gemeint.



Wie läuft es denn mit deinem Kalmar Projekt?


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



fishgodeep schrieb:


> So langsam scheinen die Bonitos zurück zu kommen. Ein Freund und ich hatten
> gestern morgen insgesamt 3 Fische im Boot und noch 2 weitere, die
> leider wieder ausgestiegenen sind. Ich habe es dann gestern Abend noch einmal
> versucht, jedoch waren alle Fische weg. Die Erklärung folgte prompt: Ein Trupp
> ...



Schöner Bonito. So habe ich das auch schon erlebt. Erst musst du die Fische suchen, Sardinenschwärme mit Echolot orten und dann mit Jigs. Dann dauert es ein bisschen und irgendwann kommen sie auch nach oben. Leider ist das zuletzt bei uns echt schlecht geworden. Bonitofrenzies habe ich seit wir das neue Boot haben nicht gehabt. Die Thunfische mögen durchaus etwas damit zu tun haben. Vor einigen Jahren hatte man jedoch im Oktober immer gute Tunafrenzies und teilweise gleichzeitig Bonitos. Uns haben auch schon Thunas in Bonitofrenzies gebissen. Das einzige mal wo ich bisher gespult wurde #c Ich wünschte mir, dass das mal dies Jahr wieder so ist. Aber momentan läuft es ja auch wieder nicht so bombe. Nunja, ist noch Zeit. Zwei Wochen noch, die muss ich noch irgendwie überstehen. 

Dann können wir auch hoffentlich Dieters Kalmarvorhaben mit Erfolg krönen  

Wenn ich jetzt zu den anderen Sachen nichts schreibe nehmts mir nicht übel. Ich mach das zwar sonst immer, aber momentan im Stress. Trotzdem danke für alle Berichte und Fangmeldungen.


----------



## Mett (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen meinen Bericht zu schreiben, hatte ziemlich Stress mit meiner Kamera ...
Als ich die Bilder auf den PC spielen wollte- Speicherkarte defekt, nichts mehr lesbar.
Erstens waren ein paar echt coole Fänge dabei wo mir jetzt die Bilder fehlen aber noch viel schlimmer sind natürlich die Familienfotos incl. Bilder der Taufe der Tochter eines Freundes #q


Gebt mir also noch etwas Zeit ...


Was positives gibt es aber nun doch auch für mich, denn ich habe erfahren das ich diesen Winter wieder ans salzige Wasser komme :g


Hier bräuchte ich auch eure Hilfe !


Ich suche Topwalter Köder unter 10cm (sollten mehr als 10g haben), 

vorzugsweise welche die auf Waveinn zu bekommen sind da ich dort schon einiges im Warenkorb liegen habe um mein Tackle wieder aufzufrischen.
Ich nehme aber gerne alle Tips an !


----------



## Deatrandor (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Also ich habe einen Duo Realis pencil in 8,5 cm wiegt um die 10 Gramm. Aber fliegt sehr gut. Hab den nur auf Rapfen gefischt, ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder.


----------



## micha257 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo Leute.  mein Kroatien Urlaub ist beendet. Konnte an der Küste direkt leider keinen Fisch verbuchen. Hatte nochmal nachdem ich an einem Spot angekommen bin gleich beim ersten mal einen Nachläufer aber das war es auch. Beim Guiding könnte ich 4 Mahi Mahi fangen mit einem Casting Jig. Wir waren 8 Leute am Boot und sind zu einem Wrack gefahren. Dort angekommen war schon ein weiteres Boot vor Ort. Zu uns gesellten sich noch 2 weitere Boote mit jeweils mindestens 8 Guidinggästen. Alle haben Boot haben mit Grundblei und Tintenfisch in verschiedenen Tiefen geangelt ohne großen Erfolg..... eigentlich gar keinen. Ich hatte dann nachher den Dreh ein wenig raus und hatte ständig Kontakt mit den Mahi Mahis.  witzig war das die anderen Gäste nachher auch mit Kunstköder ausgestattet wurden aber der Erfolg leider trotzdem aus blieb. Kam mir nachher ein bisschen blöd vor weil alle zuschauten wie ich drillte.  was ich blöd fand war das die Boote sich am Spot gestapelt haben. Ansonsten würde ich es wieder machen. 50€  hat das ganze gekostet. Freundin bezahlte 25€ fürs "sonnen". Wir waren insgesamt 4,5 Stunden ca auf dem Wasser. Sollte sich für mich die Möglichkeit nochmal ergeben im Urlaub, im Süden zu Angeln werde ich es trotzdem probieren auch ohne null Erfolg vom Ufer.


Gruß Micha


----------



## fishgodeep (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So, die Goldmakrelen sind jetzt auch in großen Mengen da


----------



## Silverfish1 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



fishgodeep schrieb:


> So, die Goldmakrelen sind jetzt auch in großen Mengen da



Petri läuft bei dir. Da kann man schon neidisch werden.


----------



## t-dieter26 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Auch Mahis noch,stöhn....
Kalmar habe ich noch nicht probiert, mein Startpunkt hier ist etwas ungünstig.Demnächst möchte ich aber einen Versuch starten.Jo Dario, gerne.
Ich ärger hier immer noch die Doraden.heute wieder eine von 1,4kg .


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

@Mett das freut mich für dich, dass du was in Aussicht hast wo du ans Meer kommst. Meine Empfehlung für ein Topwater WTD wäre der Zipbaits Fakie Dog 90. Gibt auch kleinere Versionen, aber die habe ich noch nicht getestet. Kriegst du über ebay bei shimreels ziemlich günstig, wenn du welche ausm Sale nimmst. Köder fliegt gut, lässt sich leicht animieren und hat einen schönen WTD Lauf. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Konnte darauf bisher einen Wolf landen und ein paar Bisse verbuchen, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. 

@fishgodeep hast du einen Hotspot, wie eine Boje oder suchst du die Mahis so? 

@Dieter sehr gut, Doraden sind doch schon mit das höchste aller kulinarischen Gelüste. Wenn auf Tinties was geht werd ich dir Bescheid sagen und wir fahren mal einen Abend raus. Aber momentan lief das noch nicht so gut, letztes Jahr war es dann aber Ende September Bombe und man konnte richtig viele fangen.


----------



## fishgodeep (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Schöner Bonito. So habe ich das auch schon erlebt. Erst musst du die Fische suchen, Sardinenschwärme mit Echolot orten und dann mit Jigs. Dann dauert es ein bisschen und irgendwann kommen sie auch nach oben. Leider ist das zuletzt bei uns echt schlecht geworden. Bonitofrenzies habe ich seit wir das neue Boot haben nicht gehabt. Die Thunfische mögen durchaus etwas damit zu tun haben. Vor einigen Jahren hatte man jedoch im Oktober immer gute Tunafrenzies und teilweise gleichzeitig Bonitos. Uns haben auch schon Thunas in Bonitofrenzies gebissen. Das einzige mal wo ich bisher gespult wurde #c Ich wünschte mir, dass das mal dies Jahr wieder so ist. Aber momentan läuft es ja auch wieder nicht so bombe. Nunja, ist noch Zeit. Zwei Wochen noch, die muss ich noch irgendwie überstehen.
> 
> Dann können wir auch hoffentlich Dieters Kalmarvorhaben mit Erfolg krönen
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt zu den anderen Sachen nichts schreibe nehmts mir nicht übel. Ich mach das zwar sonst immer, aber momentan im Stress. Trotzdem danke für alle Berichte und Fangmeldungen.



Ja, das sind wohl auch nur die ersten Vorboten. Sardinen sind es bei uns übrigens nicht sondern massenweise Anchovies. Und dass der Thunfisch zusammen mit Bonito jagt, habe ich hier auch noch nicht erlebt. In der Regel ist es so, dass der Bonito zuerst in Ufernähe anzutreffen ist und BFT weiter draußen jagt. Ab November gibt es dann normalerweise riesige Bonitofrenzies, bevor ende Januar die Thunfische nachrücken. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wird es fühlbar schwerer Bonitos zu fangen. Ich denke mal dass diese sich dann doch lieber vor Ihren großen Artgenossen in Sicherheit bringen . Aber dass bei euch nur noch so wenige sind wundert mich schon?!?

Bezüglich der Mahi Hotspots hast du mit den Bojen genau ins Schwarze getroffen. Davon gibt es hier 4 oder 5 die, wenn Fisch da ist, zu 95% zum Erfolg führen.

@Dieter, ist doch super dass was geht #6. Und wie Dario schon sagt, Doraden sind ja echt mal mega lecker.

Und allen anderen die hier so tolle Berichte schreiben ein großes Dankeschön!!!! Ich freue mich immer sehr wenn es etwas neues zu lesen gibt


----------



## Seatrout (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Mahi aufn slowjig? Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## fishgodeep (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Mahi aufn slowjig? Auch nicht schlecht



Die 40g Variante funktioniert auch hervorragend wenn man einfach mit kleinen twitches einleiert


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Ja das war bei uns auch mal so mit den Bojen. Hatten ein paar Bojen auf 25-30m Tiefe und da standen die dann unter den tieferen Bojen und man konnte richtig Spaß haben. Leider gehörten die Bojen zu einer insolventen Fischzucht, die mittlerweile abgebaut wurden mitsamt Bojen. 

Wenn man einen guten Tag hat kann man Mahis aber glaub ich ziemlich alles dareinwerfen und die werden es atackieren. Da ist es nicht so verwunderlich dass ein Slowjig funktioniert. Zumal gerade die leichteren Varianten oft Casting jigs sind und dann eh irgendwie nicht so wirklich slow geführt werden.


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hier in der Fluvia und den nebengewässern gibt es grade eine Invasion von Blaukrabben. Letztes Jahr gab es schon ein paar, dieses Jahr sind die überall. Eingewandert schon vor Jahrzehnten von der amerikanischen Atlantikküste sind die jetzt auch hier angekommen. Eine davon ist heute auf meinem Teller gelandet. |supergri
Das wird sicherlich Folgen haben weil die sind überall und viele.


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Außerdem habe ich heute 7 bonitos und einen bft gefangen. :vik:
Eigentlich toll, aber leider waren alles babyfische. So 500g etwa. Bisher kannte ich das nur vom Meer vor der Ebro Mündung. Hier zum Glück nie.
Seltsame Veränderungen hier. |uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter lasse mir dann demnächst Fluviahummer von dir fangen! 

Besorgniserregend. Ich habe noch nie einen gesehen, letztes Jahr das ersta mal davon gelesen und nun sagst du schon es gäbe Unmengen. Geht ganz schön schnell. Scheinen hier bald alles zu okkupieren. Ob es dann demnächst blaue Flamingos gibt?


----------



## marcus7 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Hier in der Fluvia und den nebengewässern gibt es grade eine Invasion von Blaukrabben. Letztes Jahr gab es schon ein paar, dieses Jahr sind die überall. Eingewandert schon vor Jahrzehnten von der amerikanischen Atlantikküste sind die jetzt auch hier angekommen. Eine davon ist heute auf meinem Teller gelandet. |supergri
> Das wird sicherlich Folgen haben weil die sind überall und viele.



In der Türkei gibt es diese Art auch in vielen Süßwasser Zuflüssen. Habe schon häufiger gesehen, dass die einheimischen sie gezielt fangen. Sind ganz schöne Brocken, habe auch schon mal eine gefangen mit der Angel.

Gruß


----------



## Mittelhesse (6. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Moin. 
Am Ebro Delta ist auch alles voll. 
War letzte Woche dort. Beim Baden im Meer sollte man jetzt Schuhe anziehen. 
@ Dieter: Wie hat die Krabbe geschmeckt? 

Das Angeln war nicht gut. Nur viele kleine Fische.
Nichts an der Oberfläche los :c


----------



## polakgd (6. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

hallo zusammen. wollte mal versuchen doraden vom ufer aus zu
fangen. habe welche beim schnorcheln gesehen und wollte es deshalb mal ausprobieren. hab hier schon im forum gelesen
35mm schnur und 2er hacken auf grund mit tintenfisch dran ist 

eine gute möglichkeit. was würdet ihr verwenden?
lg tomek


----------



## fishgodeep (7. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich heute 7 bonitos und einen bft gefangen. :vik:
> Eigentlich toll, aber leider waren alles babyfische. So 500g etwa. Bisher kannte ich das nur vom Meer vor der Ebro Mündung. Hier zum Glück nie.
> Seltsame Veränderungen hier. |uhoh:



Yeahhh, endlich hat es geklappt :m Gratuliere!!! Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Kalmar.

Das mit den Krabben ist ja heftig. Bei uns sind sie noch nicht angekommen, zumindest habe ich noch keine gesehen |kopfkrat

Und weil es so schön ist... Nachdem wir heute morgen mehrere bonitos gefangen haben, dachten wir bei einem 25cm Exemplar, warum nicht mal als livebait anbieten. Gesagt, getan, keine 3 Minuten später steigen bei meinem Kumpel satte 14kg Kampfkraft ein. Unfassbar!


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



			
				t-dieter26; schrieb:
			
		

> Eine davon ist heute auf meinem Teller gelandet.
> Das wird sicherlich Folgen haben .



war sie nicht ok ?|bigeyes:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



fishgodeep schrieb:


> Yeahhh, endlich hat es geklappt :m Gratuliere!!! Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Kalmar.
> 
> Das mit den Krabben ist ja heftig. Bei uns sind sie noch nicht angekommen, zumindest habe ich noch keine gesehen |kopfkrat
> 
> Und weil es so schön ist... Nachdem wir heute morgen mehrere bonitos gefangen haben, dachten wir bei einem 25cm Exemplar, warum nicht mal als livebait anbieten. Gesagt, getan, keine 3 Minuten später steigen bei meinem Kumpel satte 14kg Kampfkraft ein. Unfassbar!



Ich bin blass vor Neid! Wahnsinn! 

@polak zu den Doraden sagt am besten Dieter was


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo tomek. Doraden vom Strand z. B. Mit gekauften Würmern. Wenn Sandstrand dann kannst du auch an der wasserlinie graben ob du sandwürmchen oder Muscheln findest. Wenn du beim schnorcheln doraden gesehen hast ist super und sollte klappen #6


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Der AJ ist echt der Hammer. Bin auch total neidisch. #6
Nachdem ich meine Montage geändert habe ist immerhin ein Baguette mit Zähnen hängen geblieben. |uhoh:
Achso, Die Krabben werden Folgen haben hoffentlich nicht für mich, sondern für das Ökosystem. Vorgestern Abend haben wir versucht mit köfi auf Wolfsbarsch zu gehen. Gefangen einen Eimer Krabben.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Glückwunsch zu Aj, man ist das ein Fisch

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Dieter Glückwunsch zum barra 

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (10. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*



> Gefangen einen Eimer Krabben.




...


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So Bachelorarbeit ist abgegeben, packe jetzt meine Tasche und morgen gehts los :vik: Boot ist auch fertig und kommt morgen ins Wasser. 

Hier werd ich mich vermutlich dann tatsächlich drei Wochen nicht melden können, da ich mich übers Handy im AB nicht mehr anmelden kann. Also sag ich mal bis denne #h

@Dieter wir sehen uns ja da. Ich sag Bescheid wenn ich was zu Tintenspritzern höre und dann machen wir was aus.


----------



## Silverfish1 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Viel Erfolg Dario, ich bin gespannt was du zu berichten hast nach 3 Wochen


----------



## glavoc (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hallo und Petri in die Runde Männers!
Superschön hier mitzulesen und zu staunen -top & Danke!



fishgodeep schrieb:


> So, mein vierwöchiger und absolut angelfreier Familienurlaub an der Adria ist vorbei ...



Wir scheinen getauscht zu haben^^  da ich dein Revier besucht habe. Ebenso eher ein chill-, denn ein Angelurlaub.
Bissle geangelt hab ich dann allerdings doch noch und fing dabei einen (kleineren, gerade massigen) Südfranzosen Wolf...
Was mich erstaunt hat sind die unzähligen aber bescheiden tauchenden Harpunierer dort
grüßle


----------



## Krallblei (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

So hier ********




Seit einer Woche wieder zurück aus Spanien. Eigentlich wollte ich nix schreiben....


Wir waren 12 Tage unten. Die Hoffnung berute aus der Erfahrung von letztem Jahr.. 5 mal eine Stunde fischen 35 KG Wolfbarsch.
Im April und Juni waren ja schon im Rio Muga keine Wölfe aktiv.. und nu.. was soll ich sagen.. jetzt im September auch nicht|krach:


Ja mich mit dem Kajak dumm und dämlich geangelt/geworfen/geschleppt und nix gefangen. 



An der Mündung ging immermal was.. Allerdings nur Wolfbarsch und Bluefisch um die 30cm.... Kindergarten


Brandungsangeln verlief 2 mal paar Minuten gut.. Gute Doraden gefangen.


Auf dem Boot mit Dieter und Manni war es schön aber zum Teil sehr langweilig.. wenig Aktivität.
So konnten paar gute Brasse/Doraden/Makrelen gefangen werden.


Alles nix besonderes..


Außer das Bonito-Dieter mir meinen Bonito vor der Nase weggeschnappt hat 


Naja Urlaub war cool. Anspannend.


 Aber irgendwie.........................................................






Ich plane am Freitag wieder runterzugehen nach Spanien. Gehen passt. Ich trämpe.... 



Nochmal paar Tage fischen und relaxen.


Dieter und Dario sind ja noch unten...


Hoffentlich mach ich es auch


----------



## Bert84 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hey Benny, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja 

Wir fahren am Samstag.

Gruß 
Karel
(Mr. Bellyboot )


----------



## Krallblei (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

NEIN

Karel ich hab dich schon vermisst. Fährst sufn Camping?


----------



## Bert84 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*

Hi, hab eben erst mein Passwort für hier gesucht, nachdem ich nicht mal meinen Benutzernamen wusste#c

Ja, wir fahren an n Camping


----------



## Mett (1. Oktober 2018)

Ist das alles grün hier ... 
da liegt man zwei Wochen flach und schon ist hier alles anders 

@Scorp Petri und fang was schönes das wir zu lesen haben 

Mein Bericht kommt nun auch diese Woche, irgendwie läuft grad alles drunter und drüber bei mir ...


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Jungs, ich bins Ulfisch, Computer  abgeraucht, Passwort vergessen, Passwort ist an alter email verlinkt grrrrr.
Naja erstmal Glückwünsche an alle Fänger.

Ich weiss schon warum ich hier so selten reinschaue....Depression pur.


Ich habe 2 Monate  in Griechenland hinter mir, zum 1. Mal mit Nachwuchs, das schränkte mich natürlich enorm ein aber ich habe die Zeit konsequent  genutzt.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (4. Oktober 2018)

Ein sehr seltsames Angeln habe ich hinter mir, im August so gut wie noch nie gefangen im September so schlecht wie lange nicht mehr.

Mein Ziel war:
-Überhaupt was fangen
-mindestens 1 Wolfsbarsch
-1 Mahi entweder beim livebaiten oder noch lieber auf Kukö
-mindestens eine Dorade.

Es ging auch super los.
Die 1. Beiden Augustwochen fing ich für meine und Insel Verhältnisse wirklich gut.
Bastardmakrelen, unechte Bonitos und Hornhechte zumeist.
Ich fing aber auch ein Bläuel, und kleine Bernsteinmakrelen.

Mahis waren da mobbten mich aber, genervt umschwammen sie meine Köder.

Die Wolfsbarsche waren zäh wie immer

Beim Grundangeln ging erstmal gar nichts, zum Teil war die Sardelle nicht mal angeknabbert, nach 1 Stunde auf Grund.
Viel mehr Zeit hatte ich selten.
Ich fischte jeden morgen 2 Stunden, 1 Stunde vor und eine Stunde danach.
Tagsüber kam ich meist auf 1-1 1/2 Stunden.

Trotzdem fing ich beim Spinnfischen weiter gut.
3 mal war ich mit Hornhecht als Köder auf Mahi unterwegs aber ich wurde weiter gemobbt.
Dann war ich mal um 11uhr am Hafen und sah Wölfe rauben 2. Wurf 1. Wolf
Mann habe ich mich gefreut kein Riese aber ca.1kg mit 40cm.

2 Tage später fischte ich um ca. 15:30 von den Felsen, auf ein mal schiessen ca.10Mahis aus dem Wasser .
Tatsächlich war ich da und meine Rute wurfbereit(das deckt sich sonst nie)
Ich feuere raus und beim Aufschlag krachst, sssssssst geht die Bremse, ich stelle sie fester und prügel ihn raus, wieder kein Riese aber mein grösster mit 50cm und ein Männchen und überhaupt mein 1. Auf Kukö.
Da ging das Adrenalin und wollte im Bier ertränkt werden.

Der September KONNTE nur besser werden.....


----------



## glavoc (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Ulfisch,
sehr schön wieder von dir zu lesen. Willkommen zurück on Board sowie dicke Petris!! Schön das du wieder dabei bist.
grüßle


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Oktober 2018)

heute Nacht gehts wieder nach Istrien,
ich hoffe, diesmal gibt es mehr zu berichten als Sipa und Calmar oder Babywölfe von 20cm.


----------



## glavoc (5. Oktober 2018)

Olivenernte?


----------



## Riesengrundel (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich war nun auch knappe 9 Tage im Ebro Delta, was man sagen kann ist dass zumindest das angeln vom Ufer aus auf das ich mich sehr gefreut hatte nicht mehr möglich ist.
Wie zuvor schon von anderen erwähnt ist die Blaue Schwimmkrabbe mehr als nur heimisch... sie fühlt sich super wohl! 
Alleine am ersten Abend 6 Haken verloren und  zwei von den auf Krawall gebürsteten Gesellen "gefangen". Dazu kamen auf knappe 6 Stunden Angeln zwei kleine Marmorbrassen die wieder schwimmen durften. Leider wurde es immer schlechter jeder 2. Wurf brachte einen fehlenden Haken Auftriebsperlen werden sofort zerquetscht, Fluoschlauch einfach gekappt.
Sprich wer mit anständig Brandungsangeln betreiben will muss sich wohl an den Atlantik wagen, Kunstköder geht natürlich, aber Stunden lang von Mosquitos verfolgt werfen wollte ich dann doch nicht. Ausbeute von von 7 Tagen Brandugsangeln sind 4 Fische für die Pfanne. Boot ging tagesabhänig gut wenn man die Mahis / Bonitos gefunden hatte (35-50 m) das Glück hatten wir knappe 5 min lang. Alles in allem kann man sagen weder Fluss noch Meer sind im Delta noch mit Naturködern zu beangeln, ohne Boot geht man im schlimmsten Falle als Schneider nach hause.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Oktober 2018)

Ui hier sieht ja alles ganz anders aus. Erklärt auch, warum ich vom Handy immer nur eine Fehlermeldung bekam. Ich bin auch wieder zurück aus 3 Wochen herrlichem Urlaub mit noch richtigem Sommerwetter. Fisch gabs auch, man muss aber vorweg sagen, dass man wirklich viel Zeit investieren musste um etwas größeres als Kinderstube zu fangen. Dieter wird mir an dieser Stelle sicherlich bei beipflichten. Ich werde euch dennoch mit Berichten versorgen, denn wir investieren ja viel Zeit  Muss mich allerdings hier erstmal ins neue Forum einleben. 

@glavoc schönes Wölfli, sind hier nicht so einfach zu fangen, nech? ;P

@ulfisch schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen. Der Austausch mit dir war immer sehr schön, also bleib an Board ! Erstmal welcome back! 

@Brillendorsch viel Erfolg!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2018)

Es ging mal wieder runter in die Bucht von Rosas. Und da es noch sehr sommerlich war hoffte ich auch für Mitte September noch mit einer guten Anzahl Mahis in der Bucht. Diese sind zwar immer klein, aber machen megamäßig Spaß und auf dem Grill machen sie sich auch sehr gut. Da man jedoch unseren Topspot gekillt hat, 4 Markierungsbojen einer Fischzucht, die es mittlerweile schon länger nicht mehr gibt, sind sie kaum zu finden. Dieter hatte mir schon wenig Hoffnung gemacht. Er hatte noch keinen erwischt und war ja schon fast einen Monat da. 

Aber ich hab mir ja wieder was überlegt. Einen FAD zu bauen. FAD= fish aggregating device, eine Schwimmfalle wie sie auf Mallorca z.B. üblich sind. Gebaut war sie zügig. Eine alte Strandmatte vom Müll, ein Fender, ein Seil und ein Betonklotz. Das ganze ein bisschen kreativ zusammengebastelt und geplant am 2. Tag dann auszubringen. Zum anlocken kam noch ein Zwiebelnetz mit Sardinen dazu. 

Vorab kann ich schon sagen: das Ding hat super gut funktioniert! Dazu später mehr. 

Ich habe dann erstmal meine neue Rolle bespult. Saltiga 3500H, ein schweinemoos gekostet aber man wie die sich kurbelt! Göttlich. Bin direkt verliebt! Bespult mit YGK G-Soul Super Jigman PE2





Die sollte im Idealfall beim Poppern mit einem ordentlichen Fisch eingeweiht werden. So stand das am Sonntagmorgen als erstes auf der Agenda ehe wir den FAD versenken wollten und dann flott wieder nach Hause fahren wollten. 

Morgens beim Poppern nach 5 Würfen ein brachialer Biss! Fisch kommt ohne Kompromisse angeschossen packt den Popper, an der Oberfläche sieht man den Schwanz aus der Explosion herausschlagen, fett! Folgen tut eine mega Flucht. Ich kann den Fisch nicht stoppen, denke den verliere ich sofort in den Käfigen. Doch nein! Er tut mir den Gefallen schwimmt knapp vorbei. Dummerweise liegen auf der Seite ganz viele bojen. Die Rolle schreit und schreit, ich stell die Bremse hoch, brems mit Fingern mit und Fisch hält nicht an. Müssen hinterherfahren, da er zwischen zwei Hindernissen eine enge Passage genommen hat. Und dann ist der Druck weg. Ausgeschlitzt. Ich zittere vor Adrenalin. 

Ich fische ohne Widerhaken um den Fischen, wenn sie abreißen, eine bessere Chance zu geben. Das hat sich hier gerächt. Beim hinterherfahren nicht genug Druck drauf muss er nur einmal Kopf schütteln. Aber mussten hinterherfahren. Das war eine fette Palo, 1m+. Der Fisch des Urlaubs, am ersten Tag direkt erwischt. Scheiße, aber das hat mich gut angefixt. 

Weiter passiert nix. Dann versenken wir den FAD, sieht alles gut aus. GPS point gesetzt und gucken ob dort bald etwas drunter steht. Zurück gehts an den ganzen Makrelenfischern vorbei. Da ich das, wenn ich das mache, wie die Pest hasse ,wenn Leute voll dadurch plästern und alles schaukelt fahre ich einen Bogen drumherum. Sehe dann etwas in einiger Entfernung, Fischerboje? Ein Baum? Das muss man sich näher angucken. Es ist ein Baumstamm. Wir sind noch nicht da, da sehen wir die ersten Mahis schon springen. 




Ihr seht welch perfekte Bedingungen dort herschten. IDEAL zum Poppern  Ich habe Mahis bisher auch immer am besten gefangen, wenn es komplett stille See war und am besten richtig heiß. Also genau so! 

Ja was soll ich sagen? Es folgte das pure Fun fishing. Erster Wurf war bei meinem Papa sofort ein Biss auf Jig. Der hebt einen Fisch nach dem anderen ins Boot. Ich hab meine leichte Spinne dabei und fische mit einem kleinen Popper. Der wird brachial attackiert und das permanent bis vors Boot. Sowas geiles! Wir fangen ohne Ende Mahis, rund zwei Stunden lang ehe die Aktivität rapide abnimmt. Dann geht auf topwater nix mehr und nur noch vereinzelt auf Jig oder Stick und wir brechen ab. Haben jetzt mal geschätzt 40 oder 50 Mahis gefangen. Ich hab direkt released was ging, mein Papa fing später auch damit an. Trotzdem liegen nachher noch 20 oder 25 Mahis im Livebaittank. Der FAD hat also bombastisch funktioniert, denn ohne den hätten wir den Baumstamm nie gefunden. Zwar nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte aber mir isses Recht. Der erste Tag ist total vielversprechend und macht heiß auf mehr. Hohe Erwartungen waren aber keinesfalls angebracht, wie sich später herausstellen sollte. Hier ein paar Bilder. 




















Wie ihr seht sind die Köder ziemlich ramponiert. Da fehlten irgendwann Haken, Sprengringe und Haken wurden aufgebogen. Total lustig mit dem Popper mit nur einem Drilling zu angeln. Es gab Attacken ohne Ende nur blieb nie einer hängen. Gibt eine lustige Videosequenz davon, wo ich bei einem Wurf insgesamt drei Fische hake. Habe auch eine Mahi gefangen der im Rücken einen abgerissenen Wobbler hängen hatte . Also mal ein Tag ohne Köderverluste, dafür mit Ködergewinn  

War eine mega Sache und total spaßig. Man muss aber solche Situationen auch erkennen können. 200m weiter lagen Makrelenfischer, die das nicht taten... also alle Fische für uns


----------



## Krallblei (9. Oktober 2018)

Wir haben dich danach getroffen....Zufall... schreib weiter freu mich!!


----------



## glavoc (10. Oktober 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @glavoc schönes Wölfli, sind hier nicht so einfach zu fangen, nech? ;P



Willkommen zurück Dario und ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Lampugas/Mahis!! Super Bericht, tolle Fotos und eine Hammerstrecke!!! Beeindruckend.

Zum Wölfli...nun viele gabs dort nich wo ich war. Tagsüber meinte ein Kumpel hier würde am Spot ein ca. 30-35 cm Wölfle patroullieren. Abends hab ich mir dann den WTD Köder geschnappt und ca 15-20 min später hatte ich ihn auch erlegt  - dafür gabs jede Menge Sargos 

Schickes Röllchen auch, dein neues...
Gespannt was da noch kommt
ganz liebs Grüßle


----------



## afbaumgartner (10. Oktober 2018)

Toller Bericht, Mario!!! Mahi konnte ich keine kriegen, obwohl die weit draußen regelmäßig mein Boot kontrollierten. Das mit dem FAD ist auch ein klasse Gedanke, schwirrt mir auch schon Jahre im Kopf...


Jo, dann kann ich mal aus meinen 4 Wochen Korfu berichten.
(Der erste Teil)
Wir fuhren also Anfang September über Ancona nach Korfu. Eine Woche später, als sonst.
Ich hatte natürlich mein Boot dabei und einige Sachen zum Testen.
Mein Ziel für den Urlaub war es, möglichst einige Fagria, also Sackbrassen zu verhaften.
Gleich vorneweg: Das hatte nicht geklappt, hätt ich welche gefunden, hätte ich sie gefangen.
Noch bevor ich das Boot zu Wasser bringen konnte, also gleich im Morgengrauen nach der ersten Nacht, war ich mit einem jungen britischen Touristen auf Strandspaziergang mit Spinnruten gegangen.
Allerdings war das Wasser sehr ruhig, also eine schlechte Voraussetzung. Aber ein griechischer Freund hatte mir den Briten ans Herz gelegt. Es war dessen letzter Tag.
Nach einer Stunde am Strand und anschließend noch einigen Würfen mit Poppern und Waxwings im benachbarten Hafen blieben wir Schneider und genehmigten uns nen Kaffee.
Am gleichen Tag dann erstmal das Boot ins Wasser gelassen, alles dran und drauf markiert, was dran gehört und ne Runde in der Bucht geschippert.
Ich hab dann gleich mal das Garmin Quickdraw Contours getestet und Karten meines Hausriffs aufgezeichnet.
Was soll man sagen, ich war und bin beeindruckt. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, wenn möglich auf solche Techniken zurückzugreifen. Alle großen Brands können das mittlerweile.
Die Genauigkeit von gekauften Seekarten ist im Verhältnis dazu erbärmlich.

Na jedenfalls nach dem Schneidertag gings gleich am nächsten Tag in ein Gebiet, wo auf 50-90m verstreut Felsen liegen, allerdings immer nur Microspots, d.h. bei Strömung recht schwer zu treffen.
Da ich meiner Frau unbedingt ein Pfanne Sägebarsche mit nach Hause bringen wollte, montierte ich gleich mal eine 100g-Kabura mit Sabiki und kleinen Kalmarstückchen bzw. Streifen (an der Kabura).
Rute war eine sehr günstige Baitcastrute (DAM Yagi, WG bis 120g) und ne chinesische Baitcastrolle (Kastking Spartacus Maximus). Ich muss sagen, diese Kombi fischte ich vom Boot hauptsächlich bis zum Schluß.
Die Rute ist eine Fast Taper mit toller Spitzenaktion mit exzellenter Bisserkennung - Genau richtig für diese Art der Angelei. Jeder noch so kleine Zupfer kam in meinen Fingern an.

Die Bisse der Lethrinia/Rotbrassen knallten richtig in der Rute, ich konnte gleich am ersten morgen 4 davon von je ca. 500g plus eine ganze Bande Sägebarsche verhaften.
Das Echolot zeigte immer wieder Ansammlungen bis ganze Bälle von kleinen und mittleren Fischen. Große Exemplare waren jedoch nicht auszumachen.
Nachdem der Pfannenfischbedarf gedeckt war, baute ich um auf Sliding Kabura / Tairaba, allerdings bissen auch darauf ausschließlich Sägebarsche und ein Lethrini.
Nach einem guten Dutzend Driften über das Plateau fuhr ich zurück, immer den Gewässerboden aufzeichnend.
Am Ende hatte ich ein recht präzises Bild der Begebenheiten unter Wasser. Ein großes Plateau auf 50-60m, dann in einem großen Bogen westwärts eine Stufe auf 75-80m, dann sanfter Abfall bis 85 und dann erneut eine Stufe bis auf 100m.
Die Fisch standen entweder genau über einzelnen Felsen oder aber genau über, bzw. unter den Stufen.
Einige Verdichtungen waren vermutlich auch Sardinen.

Die nächsten Tage über fuhr ich immer wieder dieses Gebiet an, zeichnete weiter auf, fing weiter Pfannenfische, ohne aber einen wirklich dicken zu landen.
Trotzdem war die Angelei echt spaßig.
Derweil veranstalteten in der Bucht die Gofaria/Bluefish ihre Jagden auf Hornhechte und Boops boops.
Also dachte ich mir, schleppste halt mal ne Runde, statt raus zu fahren.
Es gibt in der Bucht eine fast durchgehende 8 auf 10m-Kante der entlang ich dann zuckelte. Ich hatte 2 Ruten draußen, eine mit nem silber-pinken 12cm-Flachläufer und einen mit nem grell orangerot gestreiften Tiefläufer auf 4,5m.
Erster Fisch gleich nach 10 min auf den Flachläufer ein Petermännchen (!) von ca. 30cm, Jagdaktivitäten waren keine auszumachen, trotzdem weiter geschleppt, bis sich die Rute mit dem Tiefläufer durchbog und die Bremse abging.
Einige Minuten Drill, ich war gespannt wie Bolle und dann ein Gourounopsaro (übersetzt Schweinefisch), ein Grauer Drückerfisch, mit 1kg+. Ein schöner und sehr kräftiger Fisch mit einem sehr leckeren Filet.









Später im Verlauf dann noch ein kleineres Petermännchen, na ja das durfte wieder los.

Dann kam Robert an, ein Ex-Ölarbeiter im Ruhestand, mit dem ich verabredet hatt, dass ich ihm mal einige Methoden vom Land und vom Boot zeige.
Ich traf ihn auf halbem Weg im Tackleshop meine Freundes Nikos. Er zeigte mir was er hatte und kaufte dann ein paar Sachen zum Grund und Posenfischen dazu.
War also erst wieder mal Uferangeln angesagt, und ich fuhr mit Robert am nächsten morgen rüber nach Imerolia, auf der anderen Seite der Insel, um ein wenig auf Sargos und Tsimpoura/Dorade zu gehen.
Robert legte eine Grundrute mit Seeringelwurm aus und popperte nebenbei ein wenig ins blaue - ohne Erfolg.
Dafür zuppelte es aber an der Grundrute und Rob brachte eine schöne fette Tsimpoura an die Kaimauer. Als ich eben mit dem Kescher dran wollte, machte es schütteldiplatsch und weg war das gute Tier.
Na ja, wahrscheinlich den Anhieb zu früh gesetzt.
Ich fing auf Pose in Grundnähe eine Menge Kleinzeugs, was auch wieder schwimmen durfte.
Jagdaktivitäten gab es auch in Imerolia keine zu sehen, entsprechend gab Rob das Poppern auf etwaig anwesende Bluefish/Amberjacks etc. auf und wir packten auch bald zusammen, verabredeten uns aber zum Bootsangeln mit Mietboot.

Am nächsten Morgen dann wieder mit der üblichen Kombination flach/tief die 10m-Kante entlang geschleppt. nach den üblichen Petermännchen dann ein Einschlag wie Tage zuvor der Drückerfisch.
Ich im Vorwärtsleerlauf gedrillt. Der Fisch nahm immer wieder Schnur, schien ein guter zu sein. Beim Rankommen zeigte sich eine Stira/gestreifter Zackenbarsch knapp über Mindestmaß.
Der vordere Drilling war komplett gehakt, der hintere hing in der Flanke und hatte das Tier seitlich aufgeschlenzt. Wie der Fisch das geschafft hat, ein Rätsel.
Und ein Dilemma, denn die Größe würde ich im Normalfall wieder laufen lassen. In dem Fall hielt ich Abschlagen für angebracht.
Es zeigt mir aber, dass ich im Winter unbedingt Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen muss, denn auch die Petermännchen und was sonst noch zu releasendes beißt, laufen bei Drillingen erhöhte Gefahr sich schwer zu verletzen.
Ursprünglich hatte ich geplant, nach dem Schleppen gleich ins offene Wasser auf meinen Zielfisch Fagri zu fahren. Aber der Zacki und sein Schicksal hatten es mir irgendwie verleidet.
Immerhin, am Ende war er vom Grill echt lecker... War ohnehin Zeit, die Fische, die auf Eis lagen zu verzehren, bevor ich Nachschub brachte. 






(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Oktober 2018)

Jau Benny das habt ihr. Ich denk das Schlauchboot und die beiden kennste doch obwohl ich dachte ihr wärt schon wieder heimgefahren. 

@Baumi ich liebe es ja unterhalb dieser krassen Landstrukturen zu fischen. Haben wir bei uns auch. Geht auch unterwasser teilweise so weiter und von daher gute Spots auf Dentex, Amberjack und Grouper. Nur oft schwer zu fischen. Das mit den Brassen dort in großer Tiefe finde ich sehr interessant. Vom Livebaiten kennt man die ja, beißen immer gerne die Kalmare tot und man kriegt nicht so oft eine. Auch sehr lecker aber. Habe auch so einen Felsen auf 60m wo die schonmal draufstehen und eine felsige Ecke auf 30-50m. Nur fehlt da bisher anderes gezeugs. Gut lässt sich darauf auch mit Inchiku und Tintenfisch fischen. Auch auf die Sägebarsche. 

TL Dario, nicht Mario


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Oktober 2018)

Die nächsten Tage gibts im Schnelldurchlauf. So genau kann ich mich auch nicht an alles erinnern. Auch weil die Tage oft gleich waren. Eben einfach beschissen  

Erste Tag nach den Mahis natürlich morgens gepoppert. Nichts. Dann FAD gecheckt. Nichts. Das sollte auch bis auf einen verlorenen Fisch so bleiben ehe ein Levante (Herbstwind vom Meer mit hoher, kräftiger Welle) ihn hinwegfegte. Aber vielversprechend. Es waren mal Sardinen dran und einmal eine große Gruppe Hornhechte. Es ist irgendwo sicher auch Zufall wann sie es finden und dann ist ja auch nicht jeder Tag gleich gut. 

Auf dem Rückweg eine Weedline. Weedlines bestehen ja traurigerweise nicht mehr nur aus Seegras und Stöckchen sondern auch aus Styroporkugeln und Plastikmüll  Nunja dort im Vorbeifahren Bait gesehen und was springen sehen. Ein paar Würfe später verliert mein Papa einen Mahi auf Jig. Am Ende fangen wir dort glaube ich 5 Stück. 4 gingen zurück und einer endete als Ceviche. Eine interessante Art Fisch zuzubereiten und sehr einzigartig. Auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren! Wir fanden es sehr lecker und Mahi eignet sich sehr gut hierzu. Die Mahis waren diesen Tag deutlich kleiner als am Vortag. Topwater ging garnicht wegen des ganzen Treibzeugs. Es war auch schwieriger. Haben dann nach ca. 5kg Seegrasfängen aufgehört. 

Palotrolling, was wir sehr exzessiv ausprobierten brachte in mehreren Versuchen garnichts. Einmal sah ich 2 kleinere Palometta vor dem Boot wegschwimmen. Wenig Bait, keine Aktivität und kein einziger Biss in vielen vielen getrollten Stunden/Kilometern. Am Popperspot dafür ALLES voll mit Sardinen. Aber dort keine Jäger. Wie verhext. Es gab dann dort noch die in der Facebookgruppe erwähnten Amberjacks. Mir folgten einmal 2 Stück dem Popper bis vors Boot und blieben dann auch dort. Schwammen aber nur gelangweilt hinterher. Auf Jig nichts. Dann ein paar Minuten später, ich steh vorn drauf, auf einmal überall Amberjacks unterm Boot. 20 Stück oder so. Aber diese ließen sich nicht fangen. Auf einen Jig ging nur ein kleiner Little thunny, der entnommen wurde, da er in den Kiemen verletzt war. 





Einen anderen Tag folgten noch ein Bonito in ähnlicher Größe (C&R) und 2 oder 3 Palomettas (Dreipunktlangflossenstachelmakrelen) Die Amberjacks ließen sich, wenn man mit Jigs entlang der Käfige warf, zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt jedes mal auf dem Echolot blicken. Mal nur einer, mal drei, mal fünf. Eindeutig, denn es sind fette Bögen. Aber die wollten nicht beißen. Die waren zu schlau. 
Des weiteren gab es einem Tag mit Dieter noch eine Möwe auf Popper, die sich aber dank Haken ohne Widerhaken leicht befreien ließ. 




Hier nochmal ein Bild von den enormen Sardinenschwärmen dort. Diese verschwanden irgendwann aber auch wieder in unbekannte Gewässer oder wurden aufgefressen. 




Kalmarangeln verlief absolut bescheiden. Ein Versuch am Abend brachte garnichts bei viel zu viel Wind. Ich hab keinen Anker für die Tiefe, also Seil reicht nicht. Wird jetzt besorgt. Abends ist hier einfach IMMER Wind und man wird kräftig durchgeschaukelt. Außer natürlich an den Tagen wo man nicht draußen ist....





Einziger Aufreger beim Trolling war ein Cuda von schätzungsweise 1,5kg. Der Biss war gut und es war richtig Druck drauf. Wir, voller Erwartungen, natürlich auf ne Palo gehofft. Ich sofort Gaff geholt auch. Aber dann kam nix mehr. Zwar viel Druck aber keine Flucht. Es war dann wie gesagt ein Cuda, der seitlich gehakt wurde, weil er wohl den Köder etwas zu genau inspiziert hatte. Bzw, der war ja auch weggefressen. Einfach blöd gehakt. Aber Fisch ist Fisch und der Adrenalinschub war gut. 





Ich will mich ja garnicht beschweren, aber so prinzipiell wurden, abgesehen vom ersten Tag, die Erwartungen nicht gerade übertroffen. Das selbe hörte ich auch von Dieter. Der hatte zwar beim Trolling ein wenig mehr Fischkontakt, aber am Ende stand auch bei ihm ja nur der eine Cuda. Also alles noch etwas bescheiden. 

ff


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Oktober 2018)

Dann kam der Llevante, der meinen FAD hinwegfegte und Dieter in der Muga einsperrte. Wir noch ersten morgen rausgefahren in Hoffnung auf den Coup bei den Amberjacks. Nope. Dafür ordentlich durchgeschaukelt. 








Also jedenfalls ganz ordentlich. Erstmal aussetzen für den Tag. 

Nächste Mission: Operacion loco. Ich war ja letztes Jahr einmal nachts auf der Hochsee um Schwertfisch zu fangen und wollte das wieder tun. Dazu als erstes Livebaits besorgen. 
Während ich mich einen ganzen morgen abgemüht habe um 3 Stöcker zu fangen fing mein Papa 4 Bonitos, die zwar relativ klein waren aber mitkamen. Dann wollte ich ein wenig mit Livebait Stöcker auf Dentex probieren und evtl. auf Sargo probieren. Hier war schon klar, dass die Mühe umsonst war. Es war viel zu bewegte See um auf Schwertfisch zu gehen. Das konnten wir direkt knicken und wurde dann auch in dem Urlaub nichts mehr. Der Livebait Stöcker lief zwar super, aber brachte rein garnichts. Es war jedoch schöne Welle noch an den Felsen, sodass mein Papa meinte ich solle lieber auf Sargo gehen. Das mach meistens ich. Hab nur eine so schön leichte Bootskombi und es hilft enorm wenn einer am Steuer steht und einer wirft. Wechseln uns aber natürlich trotzdem mal ab. Jedenfalls war das genau die richtige Entscheidung. Es war an einer Reihe von Spitzen mit viel Schaum sehr viel Aktivität. Ein Blackminnow hielt meist nur wenige Würfe durch, ehe er halbiert war. Fische blieben auch nicht aus. 5 Sargos, wovon zwei wieder zurückgingen um noch zu wachsen. Außerdem ein paar Obladas wovon zwei noch im Livebaittank endeten. Es war allerdings wegen der auch relativ vielen kleinen Sargos eine Materialschlacht. 












Da wir schon sehr lange unterwegs waren und die Sonne gnadenlos auf uns herabbrezelte traten wir den Rückweg an. Natürlich nicht ohne noch ein paar vielversprechende Spots abzuklappern. Am zweiten davon, wo ich mir grad die Schnur mal wieder um die Spitze geheddert hab ein Biss. Schöner Fisch, merk ich sofort! Gottseidank löst sich das an der Spitze, scheint ein guter Fisch zu sein! Und dann kommt doch tatsächlich garkein Sargo um die Ecke sondern ein Felsen-Wolfsbarsch von etwas unter einem Kilo auf einen Black Minnow 70. DAS ist eine Überraschung. Da ich mich mit Wölfen ja immer sehr schwer tue habe ich und auch mein Papa, wir beide uns sehr über diesen schönen Fisch gefreut! Danach die Felsen schienen deutlich weniger Aktivität zu zeigen als die vorherigen und so haben wir die Sache für beendet erklärt. Eh einen super Fang gemacht. 









Eine schöne Palette. Und der Wolf in Salzkruste war natürlich ein Gedicht. Sargo im Backofen auch mal wieder bombe! Da muss man dann auch mal ohne Schwertfisch auskommen


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Oktober 2018)

Nächsten Tag elendig früh aus dem Bett gepellt um auf Kalmare zu versuchen und dann auf Dentex zu probieren. Ich nenn mich hier so schön Dentexkönig und da steht auf der Habenseite dies Jahr noch kein einziger! Schöne scheixxe. Naja jedenfalls ergab das ganze 3 Sepien und auch einen Kalmar. Der biss natürlich nicht früh morgens sondern viel später  Da hätte man ja nicht früh aufstehen müssen. Vom Vortag hatte ich außerdem noch 2 Stöcker und 2 Obladas im Tank die auch als Baits herhalten können. Jedenfalls haben die wohl fleißig den Sauerstoff weggeschnüffelt und so war der Kalmar am Spot zwar noch schön frisch, aber tot. Kalmare sind quasi die Orchideen unter den Ködern. Die Sepien werden alle drei von "Schwänzlebeißern" gefuttert. Mein Papa kann keinen haken. Einer war wohl ein besserer, da fehlte dann auch mehr an der Sepia als nur Füße. Aber naja. Wieder nix. Auch kein Bait nirgendwo. Dort wo es im Vorjahr ständig geknallt hat. Aber Kalmare geht auch viel schlechter. So pauschalisieren kann man eben im Mittelmeer nicht. Man muss sich immer anpassen. 

Nächste Ausfahrt dann also wieder auf Palometta. Es ist "Tropheo de pesca del bonitol" also der Bonitoangelwettbewerb in Rosas zu gunsten einer Krebsstiftung. Naja, Bonito läuft ja scheisse also fisch ich da nicht mit. Jedenfalls fischen wir auf Palometta ohne Ereignis. Ein Freund fischt beim Bonitoangeln mit und schreibt mir irgendwann dass es ein "dia fatal" gewesen sei. Und dann schickt der mir Fotos von zwei Palomettas, die andere gefangen haben. Die größere 26 kg und das vom Kayak!!!! Hammerteil. Die andere sicher auch 10kg. Echt mega. Ja keine Ahnung, wenn die da alles anschleppen und das dann noch Bonitotrophäe ist und die damit gewinnen weiß ich zwar auch nicht... jedenfalls beißt die nicht zufällig beim Bonitoangeln. Das weckte dann schon ein wenig Neid in uns. Man versucht hier alles und es geht garnix. Naja es ist eben nicht einfach. Unter 50 Teilnehmerbooten war der größte Bonito übrigens gerade mal 2,7kg schwer.... mieses Jahr mal wieder darauf. Nur Babyzeug und ganz wenige größere. 

Jedenfalls hat uns das wieder angefixt noch härter auf Palo zu probieren. Dentex lief ja eh nicht. Das ist dann so ein wenig alles oder nichts. Entweder es kommt halt ein Knaller oder man schippert schneidernd durch die Gegend. Irgendwie war es einfach wieder ein verdammt hartes Brot. Wenn wir wenigstens mal einen Bluefish gefunden hätten. Die hat Dieter ja immer mal wieder getroffen und sie haben ihm geholfen seine Fische zu zerkleinern


----------



## glavoc (11. Oktober 2018)

Wow, hier geht es ja ab! Süpernice -  Danke vielmals und Petri an die Fänger! Schöne Fische!
Vorfreude auf die Fortsetzungen... 
grüßle


----------



## Krallblei (11. Oktober 2018)

Muchas gracias amigo..
Hat Spass gemacht zu lesen. Ist schön wenn man so wie ich die Ecke sehr gut kennt.. da lebt man richtig mit.
Weiter so!!!


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Oktober 2018)

Teil 2

Noch war das Wetter gut und mein Boot konnte an der Boje bleiben. Ich hatte dieses Jahr ein neues Patent mit einer großen soliden Umlenkrolle an der Ankerkette installiert.
Nun konnte ich am Ufer stehend das Boot an Land und wieder raus in die ruhige Zone bringen. Überhaupt funktionierte die gesamte Technik dieses Jahr voll wie am Schnürchen.
Die Batterie war immer randvoll geladen mit den 50 Watt solar, die xt60-Stecker waren komplett zuverlässig; nach der Wartung im Sommer (Neue Kerzen, Öl) lief auch der gute alte Honda immer auf der ersten Zug.
Das eingebaute Lenzventil hatte ich komplett durch ein von innen zu öffnendes einfaches geflanschtes Rohr mit Feststellpfropfen ersetzt.
Beim alten "Automatik"-Schiebeventil reichte ein Stückchen Vorfach oder Seegras und es wurde undicht und brachte mir nasse Füße.
Ich musste morgens also nur die Schuhe ausziehen, knöcheltief rein, Leinen vom Karabiner, Boot ranziehen, Boot von der Ankerleine lösen, Ankerleine am Karabiner fixieren, reinhüpfen, abstoßen, starten, losfahren.
Ich schleppte immer morgens eine Runde - nur noch mit Flachläufern, die leider nur Petermännchen brachten- und fuhr dann die ca 2nm bis zum Plateau raus, checkte die Drift, die fortwährend bei ca. 1kn lag und passierte driftend die verstreuten Minispots.
Naja, die nächsten Tage 1 kleines Fagri, extrem viele Sägebarsche bis zu wirklich "kapitalen" von ca 30cm darunter, immer wieder Lethrinia und zwischendurch ein Skathari/Streifenbrasse.






Dann noch einen Tag mit Robert ein Boot gemietet - Robert traute sich mit seinen langen Knochen das Schlauchi nicht zu. Die 100m-Linie nach Süden hin abgezuckelt, aber genau dasselbe Fangspektrum.
Trotzdem hatte sich Rob extrem über die Ergebnisse und das Erlebnis gefreut, wie schon beim Angeln vom Land über die (verlorene) Tsipoura. Er war nach Infos aus englischen Foren davon ausgegangen, dass das Mittelmeer komplett fischfrei sei.

Inzwischen war in der Wetterdiagnose die Bildung eines extremen Tiefdrucklochs im südlichen ionischen Meer angekündigt. Mit Alex aus dem Mittelmeerforum hatte ich mich mittlerweile getroffen und wir hatten ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt abgemacht.
Auch er wie schon meine ersten beiden Ferienmates einer der Leute, mit denen man was anfangen kann. Die erkennt man immer gleich an der Qualität der Fragen, die sie stellen und am Fingergeschick und ihren Knotenfähigkeiten.
Nachdem die Wellenvorhersage 0,7m Welle aus WSW vorausgesagt hatte, musste es vorher unbedingt noch mal mit Alex auf's Boot gehen. Wieder ne Runde Schleppen bis raus ans südliche Kap der Bucht.
Ohne Ergebnis, dann die paar hundert Meter bis zur 100m-Linie gefahren und dort dann angefangen nach Norden zu kreuzen.
Und Alex brach mit dem Gesetz des Bootes, dass ich immer beim ersten Grundkontakt nen Fisch fange. Diesmal war er es und er freute sich riesig über seinen ersten Vertikalfisch, einen - na was schon- Sägebarsch.
Wir angelten mit der bewährten Kabura-Sabiki-Methode, die ich jedem Mittelmeer-Anfänger nur empfehlen kann, denn sie führt IMMER zu Ergebnissen und es besteht die reelle Chance auch dicke Fische zu fangen.
Man kann die Methode mit Beköderung (Kalmarstücke/-streifen) verwenden, dann wird das Rig sofort von Sägebarschen, Lethrinia und Skatharia attackiert und man hat schnell die Pfanne bzw. den Grillrost voll.
Oder aber man verzichtet auf die Beköderung, dann gehen die Ergebnisse radikal zurück, allerdings steigen die Chancen auf größere Fische.
Beste Zeiten sind früh und abends, auch auf 100m geht im September nach 10 Uhr kaum noch was und vor 16.00 Uhr braucht man auch nicht einzusteigen.

Am Ende kreuzten wir immer noch im 80-100m-Bereich, als plötzlich die Ecolotanzeige berhaupt nicht mehr mit der Tiefenlinie auf der Karte übereinstimmte. Hier sollten 105m sein und es waren nur 70. Wir behielten den Kurs bei und plötzlich sprang die Anzeige auf 50 um anschließend schnell weiter bis auf 28m zu steigen.
Wir hatten einen nicht verzeichneten Berg gefunden und kreuzten nun das gesamte Gebiet ab um es in Quickdraw aufzuzeichen. Eine echt krasse Struktur, ich freute mich darüber wie über nen super Fang, schließlich sind das die Spots, die die großen Zackis und Fagria beherbergen.






Alex und ich fuhren zufrieden zurück und verabredeten uns für noch ne Runde Angeln.


----------



## ralle (12. Oktober 2018)

Super Berichte und feine Bilder !!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Oktober 2018)

Was sind Fagria?


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Oktober 2018)

Dario, das sind Sackbrassen ... und sorry wegen dem "Mario" letztens.,.. vielleicht, weil ich bei Dir immer Super-Mario im Kopf hab...


----------



## 1joma1 (13. Oktober 2018)

Lieber Dario,
Könntest du mal deine Lifebait Trolling Technik mit Kalmar ein wenig erklären? Wie tief fischt du übers Jahr gesehen
auf Dentex? Wie weit über Grund läuft in etwa dein Köder? Welche Strukturen befischt du hauptsächlich? Sind es Kanten,
oder Unterwasserberge? Vielen Dank
Gruß
Josef


----------



## hans albers (15. Oktober 2018)

danke für die berichte und bilders..!!






> dass ich im Winter unbedingt Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen muss, denn auch die Petermännchen und was sonst noch zu releasendes beißt, laufen bei Drillingen erhöhte Gefahr sich schwer zu verletzen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2018)

Jo Leute ihr hatte meine Fortsetzung quasi am Donnerstag Abend schon, aber dann hat unitymedia gestreikt. Deshalb jetzt mit Verspätung gehts weiter.

Als nächstes dann noch mehr Palotrolling. Da wir mit unseren Deadbaits, wo ich zwar weiß, dass die funktionieren, nicht erfolgreich waren, wollte ich mal noch kurz was anderes probieren nach dem obligatorischen Verzweifeln an den Käfigen. Ich wollte Stöcker fangen. Da es mit Hornhechten nicht geklappt hat, es aber auch die geschleppte Seide Bisse ohne Ende gab in der Zone vermutete ich eben diese dahinter. Fische auf dem Echo gesucht, aufgestoppt und einen 7g MicroJig an leichter Rute abgelassen. Erste Wurf direkt ein Stöcker. Ich weiß jetzt schonmal, dass das bombig funktioniert und man so, zumindest zu dieser Zeit, schnell Stöcker bekommt. Ich fange 2 Stöcker und verliere ein paar. Muss hier mit seehr leichter Bremse fischen, weil der Drilling so winzig ist. Anschlag geht da sicher nicht immer so gut durch. Dann ein schöner Fisch auf dem Echo, Biss lässt nicht lange auf sich warten. Fisch kämpft viel besser als die Stöcker und gibt Kopfschläge. Muss ne Brasse sein. Wegen der Minihaken muss ich mir etwas Zeit nehmen, kann den Fisch aber sicher in den Kescher manövrieren. Aus dem Drilling ist nun ein Einzelhaken geworden. Dafür liegt ein schöner Pagell/Rotbrasse von 1kg im Kescher. Toller Fisch und eine absolute Freude. Hatte ich niemals mit gerechnet!






Anschließend Palotrolling mit 1x Live Stöcker und 1x Deadbait. Nix. Das mit dem Stöcker klappt auch beschissen. Irgendwie hätte ich den glaub ich anders haken müssen. Naja. Nächstes mal wieder mit Deadbaits. Die Stöcker dürfen weiterleben.

Nächste Tag dann wieder auf Palometta. Das ist ja richtig zermürbend. Ewig fährst du und es passiert NICHTS. Einmal welche gesehen, aber kleine. Und einmal einen Schwarm von vmtl auch kleinen unterm Boot gehabt. Aber es passiert irgendwie nichts. Wird mal langsam Zeit den Bock umzustoßen.

Wir trollen und das Wasser scheint recht trüb so nach dem Levante. Wobei ich hier glaub ich jetzt auch ein wenig die Tage durcheinandergewürfelt habe. Naja jedenfalls war Dieter ja immer am meckern die Muga sei dicht und er käm nie raus, aber das sah vom Wasser aus wie ein breiter Fluss. Und davor reichlich bait auf dem Echolot. Hier lohnen sich doch mal ein paar vueltas. Hier wird deutlich mehr bait markiert als bisher immer. Naja wir schleppen also fleißig hier her und beobachten wie Dieter sein Boot zu Wasser lässt und lostuckert. Und dann knallt es, Fisch! Bluefish, springt wie von der Tarantel gestochen. Absolut nicht kooperativ der Fisch. Sprung, schnell auf uns zu schwimmen, Sprung, Sprung. Und in der Aufregung und wie alles so schnell geht verplinst mein Papa die Schnurwicklung an der Multi und kann nicht weiter kurbeln. Ein Sprung und der Fisch und wir gehen getrennte Wege. So eine scheisse. Und das vor Dieters Augen. Es wäre so schön gewesen hier zu triumphieren 

Zu allem übel kommt ein wenig später noch ein komplett unerklärlicher Schnurbruch hinzu. Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt ein Biss oder nur ein Quallenkontakt war, mein Papa schlägt halt an wie man das so macht und die Schnur ist durch?! Wie kann das passieren?! Hab kein Ersatzvorfach dabei. Da der Blue ja auch auf den Bait in 4m Tiefe und nicht auf den an der Oberfläche ging schneid ich die kurzerhand ab und knote sie an die andere. Provisorium aber muss jetzt erstmal so herhalten. Zuhause dann Schnur wechseln. Wenn die einfach so reißt?

Die Stimmung ist auf einem Tiefpunkt. Irgendwann streiten wir uns auch zu allem Überfluss noch über irgendeine Lappalie und mein Papa meint schon wir könnten auch einfach abbrechen. Es war einfach hoher Frustlevel. Wir gurken zum 25. mal vor Dieters Camping her, der währenddessen Makrelen jagt.

Tuck tuck tuck tuck tuck BOOM! Biss und direkt mal ne Mordsflucht. Kein Sprung. Wir gucken uns an, wir wissen es beide. DAS IST SIE! Adrenalinlevel auf 1000. Herz rast. Ich hole das Gaff nachdem ich den Film gestartet hab. Als der Fisch stoppt fängt mein Papa an ihn ranzupumpen. Nach ein bisschen Zeit ohne einen einzigen Sprung sehen wir ihn. Nur die Bestätigung für das, was wir eigentlich schon wissen. Es ist eine Palometta und zwar eine richtig schöne. Eiertanz ums Boot herum. Fisch einige male am Boot aber nicht gut genug dass ich mir das Gaffen schon zutraue und geht immer wieder ab. Ruhig bleiben. Ganz konzentriert. Fisch kommt. Gaff setzen und rein damit. Freudenschreie! DA IST SIE! Der Tag ist gerettet! Alle scheixxe von vorher ist vergessen, alle Mühen, all die Stunden, alles egal! An Bord liegt eine fette Stachelmakrele von 101cm und 11kg! Boom!

Fisch des Urlaubs!






Dieser Fisch war wirklich hart erarbeitet. Die erste Palo seit zwei Jahren. Letztes mal haben wir es auch versucht uns zu erarbeiten aber da wurden wir nicht belohnt. Ich glaube Palometta ist wirklich mit der schwierigste Fisch und das macht den Reiz aus. Man weiß auch: wenn es knallt, dann richtig! Und das hat es jetzt und hats wirklich gerettet. Aber da stecken wirklich viele Angelstunden hinter. Nicht nur diesen Urlaub, auch Urlaube davor. Und ich hab versucht das rüberzubringen. Paloangeln ist nur was für den ausdauernden Angler.

Für meinen Dad auf jeden Fall seine erste fette Palo und das freut mich besonders, dass alles so gut geklappt hat. Und es ist die erste Palo auf der Seafox.

Wir trollen noch ein bisschen weiter, weil das ja auch schonmal Gruppen sind. Doch 2 Stück an einem Tag ist dann auch zu viel verlangt. Es passiert auch nix mehr. Irgendwann kommt Dieter mit nem fiesen Tramuntana im Gepäck. Dieter, junge, du hast nen ganz schön langes Gesicht gemacht! Ich hätte sie dir so gegönnt! Dein Pech dieses mal war da ja wirklich bitter. Vielleicht klappt es nächstes mal wieder!

Zuhause dann erstmal Metger spielen und einen ordentlichen Fleischberg produziert.












ff


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (15. Oktober 2018)

@Scorp, Glavoc & Afbaumgartner, servus an Euch und natürlich Petri.
Scorp für Dich brauchen wir da andere Begriffe, Superpetri, Petri zum Quadrat oder sowas, einfach geil was ihr da macht.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (15. Oktober 2018)

....ich mach mal weiter, habe leider sehr wenig Energie und zeit im Moment der Terrorzwerg fordert seinen Tribut.

Es ist der 25. August und ein Freund aus meiner Arbeit kommt für 4 Tage vorbei.
Er ist zwar kein Angler möchte aber fischen also mieten wir für den nächsten Tag ein Boot.
Gegen 7 Uhr fahren wir raus mit Top Wetter bewölkt aber eine nicht geschlossene Wolkendecke.
Ich drücke meinem Kumpel, meine standard Schleppcombo in die Hand.
Ich schleppe diesmal konsequent größere Wobbler zwischen 12 und 20 cm.
Ein anderer Freund fährt mit seiner Freundin raus, zwar nicht zum Angeln aber voorsichtshalber gebe ich ihm eine Schleppleine, mit einem vorgeschaltenen 20Gr. Blei und einem Yo-Zuri Pins Minnow mit.

Der 1. Biss lässt nicht lange auf sich warten, der Fisch aber schon denn er reißt sich los, dann kurz darauf der 2., eine kleine Brandbrasse die wieder schwimmen durfte und schon der 3. Biss, ein Pelamide(endlich mal wieder).
Bis jetzt biss es nur bei meinem Kumpel, der einen 7cm Yo-Zuri Stoop Minnow fischt(mein Lieblings Schleppköder).
Das freute mich sehr, ruckzuck war er entjungfert und stellte sich auch nicht schlecht an an der Angel.
Fast zur gleichen Zeit landet auch mein anderer Kumpel einen netten unechten Bonito, die Schleppleine funktioniert also und auch mein anderer Kumpel ist entjungfert.

Wir fahren weiter und bald kommen die nächsten Bisse zum Teil beiß es gleichzeitig an beiden Ruten wobei mein Kumpel die klar höhere Frequenz hat 9:4 steht es am Ende.
Wir nehmen insgesamt 4 Fische mit und ich bin super zufrieden, so viele Bisse hatte ich länger nicht mehr und gleich 2 Kumpels entjungfert.
Wir waren da gerade 4 1/2 Stunden schleppen.
Dann rief MRS Ulfisch mich nach Hause.
Den ganzen Tag Schleppen warin den 2 Monaten  nicht drinnen.

Den nächsten Tag schleppte ich meinen Kumpel um 6 Uhr an einen meiner Hotspots zum Spinnen.
Was soll ich sagen der Typ bringt super Glück beim Angeln, er landete seine 1. Bastradmakrele nach ca. 1 Stunde.

Seinen vorletzten Tag nutzten wir wieder zum Schleppen, diesmal bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.
Die Bissfrequenz vom 1. mal Schleppen erlebten wir nicht wieder.
Wir fuhren fast 1 1/2 Stunden bis zum 1. Biss, die Bremse geht erst ein Stück aber der Wiederstand an der Rute ist vergleichsweise gering, schnell kann ich die Schnur einholen, ein kleiner unechter Bonito denke ich  aber dann sehe ich etwas langes aber recht dickes im Wasser ich spreche nicht aus was ich in diesem Moment denke.
Ich keschere den Fisch und schreie dann laut vor Freude,
mein 1. Barracuda liegt vor mir, noch nie habe ich auf der Insel etwas von Barracudas mitbekommen, weder im Fischgeschäft noch in den Tavernen und schon garnicht beim Angeln...einfach nur geil.
Wir trafen uns auf dem Wasser mit einem Freund und traken ein Freudenbier gemeinsam, bevor es weiter ging.
Es biss viel seltener aber wir fingen noch eine schöne Brandbrasse und meinen größten unechten Bonito.
Da mein Eisfach gesteckt voll war releaseten wir ihn sowie einen etwas kleineren.
Diesmal biss es bei mir 3 mal bei meinem Kumpel nur die Brandbrasse.
Trotzdem geil er fing innerhalb von 4 Tagen 12 Fische, unechte Bonitos, eine Bastardmakrele, Bonitos, Brandbrassen und einen Hornhecht.
Ich habe dafür Jahre gebraucht.

Ich hatte mir zu Beginn des Urlaubs in Saloniki noch eine günstige LRF Rute gekauft, eine MajorCraft Solpara mit 0-7Gr. WG.
Diese hatte ich bis dahin gar nicht gefischt.
Eines Abends bin ich dann mit ihr losgezogen um am Fischerreihafen etwas mit CastingJigs und kleinen Gummiködern zu Angeln.
ich konnte 2 kleine Safridi fangen und hakte einen schöne Brasse, die mir leider wieder ausstieg.
Plötzlich sah ich die charakteristische Mahiwelle, ich warf ein zwei mal aber er ignorierte mich wie normalerweise auch, daraufhin fischte ich mit einem 7 Gr. Xesta afterburner weiter als er plötzlich einsteigt.
Sofort saußt er ab, es war kein Riese aber an der LRF machte er ordentlich Dampf, die Rute biegt sich fast bis ins Handteil die Bremse meiner soare 30 HGs kreischt, immer fester stelle ich sie aber er zieht weiter Schnur.
Was für ein Drill, langsam kann ich ihn etwas bremsen aber ich stehe am ender einer Mole aus aufgeschütteten Felsbrocken, ich muss vorsichtig ganz runter kletter und da passiert es, er zieht die Schur über einen Flesen und reißt sie ab.
Ich zittere noch als ich an der Schnur ziehe, die Bremse ist so fest, so dass ich keinen mm abziehen kann, der Fisch hat das Gerät aufs äußerste strapaziert.
Am Strand hätte ich ihn landen können aber die Kletterpartie plus den Drill war zuviel ärgerlich aber okay die Rute und Rolle sind auch wirklich nicht für Mahidrills ausgelegt.
Zitternd komme ich nach Hause wo meine Geschichte auf höfliches Desinteresse stößt....BANAUSEN.

Anfang September waren wir für 2 Tage in Saloniki zum Urlaub im Urlaub
dort vergaß ich meinen Kescher, den ich im Dorf hatte liegen lassen, zu ersetzen, dass sollte sich noch rächen.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (15. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem ich meinen 1. Wolf gefangen hatte war ich wieder vermehrt im Hafen, immer so gegen 10:30 bis max. 12 Uhr.
Dort fischte ich mit der Grundrute und Sardellen und stellte mit der Spinnrute den Wölfen nach.
Die Wölfe warf ich immer direkt an wenn die Fähre ablegte, dann schossen sie in die Kleinfischschwärme, die sich sonst unter der Fähre versteckten.
Obwohl sie immer da waren, sind sie extrem schwer an den Haken zu bekommen.
Meist lief es so ab, Nachläufer, Attacke, Nachläufer und Schluss, dann ging nichts mehr.
Ich bekam insgesamt 3 brachiale Bisse auf die Grundrute die alle gleich wieder ab waren.
Einmal zog es mir die Rute fast ins Wasser, das muss ein Wolf gewesen sein, Doraden und Meeräschen die ich auch immer wieder mal fing, bissen anders.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder ein und schreibe demnächst weiter


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (15. Oktober 2018)

und noch ein paar


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (15. Oktober 2018)

und nochmal


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (15. Oktober 2018)

Der Rest kommt hoffentlich in ein paar Tagen
dann komme ich hoffentlich auch dazu Eure Beiträge ganz durch zu lesen.
Bis denne


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2018)

Danke Ule! 

Ja war jetzt schon echt ein Knaller. Aber war unfassbar hart erarbeitet. So wie sich das bei dir anhört, kannst du garnicht den selben Aufwand bringen dafür. Meine Mama ist da glücklicherweise echt geduldig mit uns und kann sich auch gut so beschäftigen. Quasi die Traumfrau für jeden Angler. 

Ich hoffe ich grätsch dir da nicht zwischen jetzt, aber ich bin auch noch nicht fertig 

Erstmal habe ich noch einen von zwei Baby-AJs gefunden, den ich irgendwann beim Baden in einer Bucht gefangen hab, als die plötzlich dort jagten. Es waren sowieso total viele Baby AJs da. Ein gutes Zeichen! 




Durften natürlich wieder schwimmen. Sollen ja noch größer werden um dann die richtigen Krawemmser zu fangen  

Darauf folgten einige Tage Tramuntana. Und zwar von der richtig heftigen Sorte mit 100km/h 






Dann blieben auch nur noch wenige Tage. Wir gingen nochmal einen Abend mit Dieter zusammen zum Kalmarangeln. Insgesamt wurden es 12 Sepias, der kleinste je gefangene Kraken und ein einziger Kalmar. Livebaits für den nächsten Tag mit Ausnahme des Krakens. Blöderweise haben die alle mein Papa und ich gefangen. Ich denke das liegt auch vor allem an der sehr schwierigen Bisserkennung bei Sepia. Wenn man dann nicht die richtige Rute dafür hat wirds schon teilweise schwierig. 




Nächsten Tag dann den Kalmar mal prompt am Topspot rangehangen. Man der war keine 5 min unten, da knallt ein kleiner Dentex drauf! Schön!!! Endlich mal einer. Der erste Dentex dies Jahr. Danach geht stundenlang auf Sepia rein garnichts. Nichtmal ein Schwänzlebeißer. 




Da wieder schöne Llevantewelle ist wollen wir dann nochmal auf Sargo probieren. Außer einem Hornhecht auf Jig der beim reinheben abfiel, Schade schöner Köder, da nur Obladas und deutlich weniger Aktivität. Ein Stück weiter einen guten Fisch verloren und einen kleinen Wolf als Nachläufer gehabt. Weil man natürlich jetzt, wo es einmal in hundert Jahren hierbei einen Wolf gab, alles als Wölfe interpretiert, probieren wir es ein bisschen darauf. 

Da das eine Hochrisikoangelei nah an Felsen bei richtig Welle ist wirft immer nur einer jetzt und der andere ist am Steuer. Ich erwisch nur eine Oblada auf Wobbler und mein Papa erwischt dann kurz nach dem Wechsel von uns einen schönen Wolf am Felsen. Etwas kleiner als meiner mit 700g diesmal. Aber klasse Fisch und die Freude sieht man in diesem Bild am besten  
















Am nächsten Tag, wo auch nochmal Welle angesagt ist wollen wir es dann nochmal komplett auf Wolf probieren. Ist der letzte Angeltag und da kann man nochmal volles Risiko gehen. Wir fischen wunderbare Spots mit wunderbaren Bedingungen ab, doch außer 2 oder 3 Obladas bei meinem Papa bringt das keinen Fisch. 

Hier nochmal abschließend ein Foto von den Bedingungen und dem Wolfsbarsch bevor er in der Salzkruste zu einem vorzüglichen Abendessen wurde:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ach jetzt haben wir uns doch wieder überschnitten... aber bin jetzt fertig


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2018)

1joma1 schrieb:


> Lieber Dario,
> Könntest du mal deine Lifebait Trolling Technik mit Kalmar ein wenig erklären? Wie tief fischt du übers Jahr gesehen
> auf Dentex? Wie weit über Grund läuft in etwa dein Köder? Welche Strukturen befischt du hauptsächlich? Sind es Kanten,
> oder Unterwasserberge? Vielen Dank
> ...



Nunja das hab ich immer schonmal wieder gemacht, also sind sicherlich auch meine alten Beiträge mit Dentex relativ interessant dafür. Ich versuche den Köder so nah am Grund zu haben wie geht. Ich trolle nicht dauerhaft. Immer ein bisschen fahren, anhalten, zum Grund absinken lassen, weiterfahren usw. 

Ich habe verschiedene Stellen die ich abfische. Die besten sind eine Kante wo es von einem felsigen Plateau auf 20-25m runter bis auf 35-40m geht sehr abrupt. Aber fische beißen auch oft auf dem Plateau. Die andere ist eine Art Hang der nicht felsig ist und von Land auf ca 50m. runtergeht. Letztere ist mal durch Zufall von uns gefunden worden und hat auch schon einige Dentex gebracht. 

Ich probiere meistens verschiedene Tiefen aus. Aber meine Lieblingsspots liegen wie gesagt auf 20-40m und so bewege ich mich meist in diesem Tiefenbereich. Viel tiefer als 50m gehe ich nicht, weil man dann auch mit 500g Blei immer relativ lange braucht und sehr viel Schnur im Wasser hat. Da gibt es aber noch viel zu erforschen und ich kann dir sagen, dass die Fische nicht immer an den Stellen stehen. Wo es letztes Jahr im September alle 10min geknallt hat gab es jetzt quasi keine Fische. Selbe letzten Winter erlebt verglichen mit dem Vorjahr. Das ganze ist immer ein Suchen. Entweder man hat Glück, oder man sucht ewig. Je mehr Spots man zum absuchen hat, desto besser natürlich. Fische meist erstmal mal meine Topspots ab ehe ich dann an anderen Stellen versuche. Man kann aber mit dieser Methode auch ein bisschen an Strecke machen.


----------



## Krallblei (16. Oktober 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wo es letztes Jahr im September alle 10min geknallt hat gab es jetzt quasi keine Fische.



Woran das wohl liegt


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo , bin auch mal wieder on. Irgend wie komme ich hier jetzt mobil nicht mehr ran.
Hallo Ulfisch, schön wieder von dir zu hören.
Und all die Berichte und Fotos echt Klasse, das lesen hat Spass gemacht, weiter so.

Dario, deine Bild Qualität wird immer besser, womit hast du die geschossen?


Und ne Frage an die Griechenland Spezies, gibt es ab nächstes Jahr dort schon die Angelkartenpflicht und bekommt man die online?


----------



## 1joma1 (16. Oktober 2018)

Lieber Dario, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich angle in Kroatien auf Dugi Otok. Ich schleppe immer seichter, bis 15m Wassertiefe.
Hier gibt es aber auch mehr Amberjack als Dentex. Viele hier angeln mit Hornhecht sehr seicht und es werden immer wieder Amberjacks gefangen. Ich werde  nächstes mal mehr Mut zur Tiefe aufbringen.
Gruß Josef


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Oktober 2018)

Jaja Benny, wir haben da aber genug verloren. Es sollte also noch was über sein! 

Habe auf besagtem Plateau schon AJ gefangen und auch einen schönen verloren. Hier ist die Küste aber teilweise sehr steil, also geht quasi senkrecht runter und unterwasser weiter so. Ist nicht ungewöhnlich in Wurfweite zum Land tiefen von 30m+ zu finden. 

@Kay die sind immer noch mit meinem galaxy s7 gemacht, das Anglerboard hat nur die Qualität für die Bilder in den Alben gesteigert.


----------



## t-dieter26 (16. Oktober 2018)

Die Palo ist schon ein feines Fischchen. Es sei euch gegönnt.
Bei mir der beste Drill ein Motorboot. Was ein irrer run bis zum Bremse glühen. Da kann ein Bft nicht mithalten. Dem Piloten wünsche ich meinen Drilling im A..... Alle drei spitzen schön tief drinne 
Zweitbester Drill eine fette Möve 
Drittbester ein grosser Hut beim jiggen
Dafür öfter sowas wie auf dem Bild unten.
Ja es lief nicht so dolle.

Aber ich will mich absolut nicht beschweren. Es war eine schöne Zeit mit klasse Wetter und Mittelmeer feeling. Laue Abende und meist sehr angenehm zum Boot fahren .einfach top.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (17. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, sind einfach tolle Berichte und Bilder die ihr hier teilt, macht Spaß mitzulesen. Die abgebissenen Makrelen sind ja krass, wie in diesem Blinkervideo damals aus dem Jahr 200?.


Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Und ne Frage an die Griechenland Spezies, gibt es ab nächstes Jahr dort schon die Angelkartenpflicht und bekommt man die online?


Ich bin kein Spezi, aber das interessiert mich auch. Ich stoße beim googlen immer wieder auf dieselben Infos und früher oder später landet man wieder hier. Aktuell gibts wohl keine Berechtigungskarten für die Handangel am Meer (Küste und Boot). Gab es mal und soll viellleicht auch wieder kommen, aber alles ohne weitere Angaben. 

Grüße Vaft


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2018)

Soweit mir bekannt ist das man "angedacht" um die marode Staatskasse zu füllen - aber griechische Mühlen mahlen sehr langsam. Zudem glaube ich da nicht drann. Die haben den Beamten Aparat dermaßen runter gefahren - dass die gar kein Personal haben, da was zu kontrollieren geschweige denn Karten in den Ämtern auszugeben. Und du glaubst doch nicht, dass die Einheimischen da ne Lizenz kaufen ?!

Also um es kurz zu machen - aktuell braucht man keine Lizenz.


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. Oktober 2018)

Bezüglich der Lizenzen fr Griechenland gibt es alle paar Wochen mal Neuigkeiten. Die Lizenz soll wohl kommendes Jahr kommen und dann auch online verfügbar sein.
In Boat&Fishing, einer griechischen Anglerzeitschrift mit Online-Portal, wurden auch voraussichtliche Preise veröffentlicht: Die "atomiki" Lizenz, d.h. die persönliche Lizenz würde 30-40€ für 2 Jahre kosten, zusätzlich würden Tageskarten zu 5 € ausgegeben.
Die Lizenz für's Boot würde 50-200 €, anhängig von der Größe des Bootes, kosten.
Gleichzeit würden die Strafen für Schwarzfischerei und den Verkauf von Fisch aus Hobbyangelei drakonisch angehoben.
Ob die Lizenz auch für das Angeln von Land nötig wird ist noch offen.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (17. Oktober 2018)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Lizenzen fr Griechenland gibt es alle paar Wochen mal Neuigkeiten. Die Lizenz soll wohl kommendes Jahr kommen und dann auch online verfügbar sein.
> In Boat&Fishing, einer griechischen Anglerzeitschrift mit Online-Portal, wurden auch voraussichtliche Preise veröffentlicht: Die "atomiki" Lizenz, d.h. die persönliche Lizenz würde 30-40€ für 2 Jahre kosten, zusätzlich würden Tageskarten zu 5 € ausgegeben.
> Die Lizenz für's Boot würde 50-200 €, anhängig von der Größe des Bootes, kosten.
> Gleichzeit würden die Strafen für Schwarzfischerei und den Verkauf von Fisch aus Hobbyangelei drakonisch angehoben.
> ...





afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Lizenzen fr Griechenland gibt es alle paar Wochen mal Neuigkeiten. Die Lizenz soll wohl kommendes Jahr kommen und dann auch online verfügbar sein.
> In Boat&Fishing, einer griechischen Anglerzeitschrift mit Online-Portal, wurden auch voraussichtliche Preise veröffentlicht: Die "atomiki" Lizenz, d.h. die persönliche Lizenz würde 30-40€ für 2 Jahre kosten, zusätzlich würden Tageskarten zu 5 € ausgegeben.
> Die Lizenz für's Boot würde 50-200 €, anhängig von der Größe des Bootes, kosten.
> Gleichzeit würden die Strafen für Schwarzfischerei und den Verkauf von Fisch aus Hobbyangelei drakonisch angehoben.
> ...



Das wäre super,
bei der Angelinvasion, die wir seit 2010 bei uns im Norden haben, sollte da schon der ein oder andere Euro abfallen.
Einfach irre was da seit ein paar Jahren los ist.
Geht auch schon los mit Verboten, bei uns ist es jetzt verboten an der Fährstation zu Angeln, war ein Topspot...danke nochmal
ist aber klar wenn da auf 30m Breite 15 Typen mit 30 Angeln stehen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2018)

@afbaumgartner, danke , bin gespannt was das wird.
@ule , ja bei uns ist das Fischen auch schon mit Beschränkung, an einigen Wochentagen ist das wohl verboten.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (17. Oktober 2018)

Also wo war ich......
ach ja ich probierte es also vermehrt auf Wolfsbarsch eben auch tagsüber, es war wirklich zäh mir gelanmg es aber einen 2. zu fangen der wieder 40cm hatte.
Den gabs aus dem Ofen, in Alufolie, mit Tomaten und Zwiebeln, sehr fein.

Nachdem ich dann mein handy komplett geschrotten hatte konnte ich auch keine Bilder mehr machen.
Ist schon wirklich besser für mich mein geld in Tacklekram zu stecken als in Smartphones
da ich die auch immer die alten meiner Frau bekomme, aktuell rosegold mit Blumenschutzhülle....so richtig männlich.

Egal viel zu photographieren gab es nicht mehr.
Meine Mutter kam für eine Woche vorbei und einen Tag später ein Freund.
den 2. oder 3. Tag danach, mietetn wir ein letztes mal ein Boot und schleppten wieder ca. 4 Stunden.
Wir fingen 4 unechte Bonitos, die wieder meißt auf den Yo-Zuri bissen.
Kein Highlight aber der 3. Kumpel entjungfert, dass war bei den gemeinsamen Schlepptörns für mich recht wichtig, um so schöner das es auch klappte.

Das Spinnfischen wurde immer zäher, auch kaum Hornhechte fing ich noch, ich weiß wirklich nicht was los war, Wetter stabil , die Monphase wiederholte sich und der Wind blieb auch normal.
Ich wurde immer ratloser.
Mir gelangen dann immerhin noch 2 Bastardmakrelen.
Von den Wolfsbarschen abgesehen, fing ich im September ungefähr so viel(relevantes) wie an meinem besten Tag im August.

Ich blieb bei den Wolfsbarschen drann und tatsächlich konnte ich noch einen 3. fangen mit 38cm, einen Tag später fing ich eine mittlere Dorade(leider keine Bilder von beiden) die dann zusammen in den Ofen wanderten...immerhin.

Als meine Mutter abreist,. fragete sie mich ob ich sie denn, in der Früh, in den Hafen fahren könne, ich konnte.
Mutter aussteigen lassen, Gepäck raus und dann fluchs die Spinnrute raus ...nur für ein paar Würfchen.
1. Wurf und es kracht im 40cm tiefen Wasser, das war ein Guter, es gab eine kurze Flucht bis ich ihn bremsen konnte.
Mittlerweile hatte ich Publikum und jetzt machte sich der fehlende Kescher bemerkbar, den konnte ich nicht rausheben, ich will ihn schon die 10-15m zum Strand neben der Mole dirigieren als eine Grieche sagt "warte ich hole MEINEN Kescher",was er aber meine war "warte ich hole DEINEN Kescher".
Das kostete mich wertvolle Zeit bis das Missverständnis geklärt war, ich will ihn zum Strand ziehen aber da gibt er nochmal Gas und der Haken bricht verflixt, das wäre der beste Fisch des Urlaubs gewesen.
Ich hatte ihn an meiner Xesta 3-15GR. SLS  drann und da war an rausheben nicht zu denken 2-3Kg wird er wohl gehabt haben.

Das musste ich erstmal verdauen, vergesse ich Trottel meinen Kescher im Dorf und schaffe es dann nicht mir in Saloniki einen neuen zu kausfen weil
ICH ES VERGESSEN HABE.
Ziemlich aufgewühlt gehe ich zu meiner Mutter und frage"haste mitbekommen?"
Sie nur "nee was denn"...unglaublich 6-7 Leute standen um mich rum in 10m Entfernung.

DAs ärgerte mich 2-3 Tage lang.

Im September beackerte ich auch vermehrt unseren Strand, der mir immer mal wieder einen schönen Fisch brachte aber dieses Jahr nüscht, eine Handvoll Hornhechte, sonst garnix.
Das Grundangeln wurde auch immer zäher, Bisse fehlanzeige mal ne Krake oder ein Schriftbarsch aber das wars dann auch.

Ein paar Tage vor der Abreise bemühte ich noch mal meine LRF Rute und fischte vom Strand aus mit sehr kleinen Gummifischen an 2-3Gr. Jigs
und dasw ar erstaunlich spannend neben unzähligen Hornhechtattacken und Nachläufern fing ich meinen 1. Dentex, zwar nur ca. 25cm aber ein Schöner Fang and der LRF und gleich danach blieb noch ein respektabler Hornhecht hängen.
Das fixte mich an und ich zog Abends in den Hafen um es weiter mit Minigummizeugs zu probieren, ich fing zwar nur Schriftbarsche aber es war ein großer Spass.
Ich wollte die nächsten Tage mit der LRF noch ein paar Spots abklappern aber das Wetter kippte und der Wind wurde viel zu stark.

Im großen und ganzen war es das,
ich werde die Tage aber noch meine Köder und Gedanken posten.
Leider fehlen doch so einige Fische besonders beim Schleppen habe ich fast keine Gemacht.

@Scorp mal wieder 1 A was ihr da so rauszaubert, werdet ihr eigentlich mittlerweile gesponsort?
Da ihr fast komplett mit Angelwerbung zugekleistert seid


----------



## ralle (17. Oktober 2018)

Macht Spaß zu lesen !!


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Oktober 2018)

Uh ja das mit dem Kescher ist ja mal wirklich ärgerlich! War es ein Wolf? So groß, da wäre mir die Laune auch verdorben... 

Ich werd nicht gesponsert, ne. Weiß auch grad nicht was du meinst mit vollgekleistert mit Werbung?


----------



## glavoc (18. Oktober 2018)

Baumi, Dario und Ule - vielen Dank für eure Berichte, Foddos und Videos - top! Schön, dass ihr euch die Mühe macht so tolle Berichte zu schreiben.
Dickeste Petris!!!
und ganz liebe Grüßle


----------



## Fr33 (18. Oktober 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Uh ja das mit dem Kescher ist ja mal wirklich ärgerlich! War es ein Wolf? So groß, da wäre mir die Laune auch verdorben...
> 
> Ich werd nicht gesponsert, ne. Weiß auch grad nicht was du meinst mit vollgekleistert mit Werbung?



Hallo Dario, glaube er meinte die ganzen Angelfirmen, Logos die auf T-Shirs, Caps, usw. sind. Kann zufall sein, hatte mich aber auch bischen gewundert wenn ich mir die Bilder im Nachhinein so anschaue.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Oktober 2018)

Hab die Bilder gestern hier gesehen... dazu gestern abend nen Bericht über Mallorca und die Nacht davon geträumt. Bischen Fernweh tut sich gerade auf... aber was will man machen


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2018)

Achso  Ja, die Xzoga Caps find ich sehen einfach geil aus. Fische garkein Xzoga mehr, hab meine damals heißgeliebte Xzoga Jas aus Versehen zu einer dreigeteilten, statt zweigeteilten Rute gemacht. Ansonsten ist das von meinem spanischen Tackle Dealer, die T-Shirts und so. Wir schleppen dem so viel Geld in den Laden da gibts schonmal ein bisschen Merch geschenkt  Aber eigentlich sponsorn eher wir ihn als anders rum


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (18. Oktober 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Achso  Ja, die Xzoga Caps find ich sehen einfach geil aus. Fische garkein Xzoga mehr, hab meine damals heißgeliebte Xzoga Jas aus Versehen zu einer dreigeteilten, statt zweigeteilten Rute gemacht. Ansonsten ist das von meinem spanischen Tackle Dealer, die T-Shirts und so. Wir schleppen dem so viel Geld in den Laden da gibts schonmal ein bisschen Merch geschenkt  Aber eigentlich sponsorn eher wir ihn als anders rum


Das war in keinster weise kritisch oder abwertend gemeint, ich hätte mich nur nicht gewundert, wäret ihr mittlerweile gedponsored.
Alles gut.

@Afbaumi, super Bericht, danke.
Ich kam erst jetzt dazu ihn durch zu lesen.
Steht Deine Frau auf Sägebarsche?


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (18. Oktober 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Uh ja das mit dem Kescher ist ja mal wirklich ärgerlich! War es ein Wolf? So groß, da wäre mir die Laune auch verdorben...
> 
> Ich werd nicht gesponsert, ne. Weiß auch grad nicht was du meinst mit vollgekleistert mit Werbung?


Ja war ein Wolf, war zwar noch düster aber ich hatte ihn ja schon an der Kaimauer.
Ich habe mich schon sehr geärgert vor allem daran, dass ich schlicht vergessen hatte mir einen neuen zu kaufen.
Davor sagte ich meiner Frau die ganze Zeit"ich muss unbedingt in den Angelladen wenn wir da sind" ach mei, das an den Haken bekommen ist ja such schon ein Erfolg.


----------



## Neffifisch (19. Oktober 2018)

Wollte euch meine Urlaubsbekanntschaft von der griechischen Insel Samos nicht vorenthalten. Bin dort fast jeden Herbst, denn dann besteht auch die Chance vom Ufer aus grössere Fische zu fangen. Auch dieses Jahr ließen die Goldmakrelen nicht lange auf sich warten und neben einem kleinerem Exemplar mit 65cm konnte ich auch diese schöne 85cm lange Makrele überlisten. Hat mich allerdings bei noch sommerlichen Temperaturen etliche Schweisstrofen gekostet, bis sie endlich im Kescher lag.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2018)

@ulfisch keine Sorge ich hatte das auch nicht so verstanden  

@neffisch schöne Lampuga! Fettes Petri!


----------



## hans albers (19. Oktober 2018)

@Neffifisch .. dickes petri !

was zum köder /gerät ??


----------



## Marco74 (19. Oktober 2018)

Respekt! Toller Fisch vom Ufer.
Ich würde auch gerne mehr Details erfahren.
Vielleicht könnte meine Frau mich dann doch noch zu einem Griechenland Urlaub "überreden" ;-)


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (19. Oktober 2018)

Marco74 schrieb:


> Respekt! Toller Fisch vom Ufer.
> Ich würde auch gerne mehr Details erfahren.
> Vielleicht könnte meine Frau mich dann doch noch zu einem Griechenland Urlaub "überreden" ;-)


Logo nur hin.
Köder bzw. Köderführung würde mich auch brennend interessieren.
Meiner biss auf einen Duo Bay Ruf Maniac 88 , in silber, bei der Länge bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. 
Der andere, den ich verloren habe, auf einen Xesta after burna mit 7Gr. Silber


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2018)

Bei uns gingen die Mahis dieses Jahr am besten auf Jigs. Vor allem der Glaze war mal wieder eine absolute Bank (40g, Hart). Ansonsten habe ich sie auch auf Topwater gefangen (hat aber schlechter funktioniert als Jig!). Dabei gingen sie sehr gut auf den Zipbaits ZBL Popper und den Zipbaits Fakie Dog 90.  Ich habe auch noch ein bisschen Videomaterial um das ich mich noch kümmern werde. Dabei auch Mahis.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2018)

Sooo Ulfisch um deine Mahi-Sehnsucht zu befriedigen, gönn dir mal die ersten Sequenzen hiervon: 





Neues Video mit den restlichen Fängen letzten Urlaubs. Zumindest die, wo es einen Film von gibt  Hoffe es gefällt euch!


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (19. Oktober 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sooo Ulfisch um deine Mahi-Sehnsucht zu befriedigen, gönn dir mal die ersten Sequenzen hiervon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arsch )), schönes Video


----------



## Neffifisch (19. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.Hatte auch noch ein paar kleinere um die 60-65 cm. Goldmakrelen im griechischen übrigens Kinigos= Jäger vom Ufer aus,  klappt nur wenn diese auch wirklich da sind. Darum ist der Herbst auch meine Lieblingszeit, da diese dann dicht unter Land kommen um Kleinfische oder Hornhechte (Sarganas) zu jagen. Als Köder funktioniert am besten eine Köderfischmontage mit kleineren Hornhechten oder Meeräschen (Kefalos) Habe mit Kunstköder auch schon gefangen, aber im Verhältnis dominieren echte Köder. 
Als Gerät liebe ich mittlerweile Reisesteckruten. In diesem Fall eine Mitchell Avocet Travel Spin 20-80g mit einer salzwasserrobusten Rolle.Fin Nor Tidal  545 mit geflochtenen 0.17 und 0.50 Hardmono Vorfach.


----------



## lars1979 (19. Oktober 2018)

Zurück von Malta...diesmal gab es mehere Muränen bis 70cm, einige Drachenköpfe. Doraden und andere Zahnbrassen,Hornhechte und Schriftbarsche leider nur in geringer Grösse. Muränen durften auch wieder schwimmen, sind mir nix fürs essen. Hab immer auf einen grösseren Brassen gehoft, aber war nix zu machen..


----------



## glavoc (20. Oktober 2018)

Petri in die Runde! Tolle Fische. Schade das Franz_x nicht mehr hier schreibt, ist ja auch seine Methode, allerdings in Sardinien. Schönes Video auch! 
liebes Grüßle


----------



## Angelpedia (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe auf Korfu geangelt und verschiedene Brassenarten, Lippfische und Hornhechte gefangen. Viel mehr Fischarten habe ich beim Schnorcheln aber auch nicht sehen können.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (20. Oktober 2018)

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Schleppen und Spinnfischen in der früh....hach schön ist ja immer


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2018)

Bin zurück aus Istrien.
Insgesamt mal wieder ein Klasse Urlaub.
Zum Fischen kam ich leider nur dreimal jeweils für 3 Std. raus.
Gefangen habe ich ganze 2 Fische. Einer davon war allerdings ein ganz Besonderer , eine Dorade von Sage und Schreibe 64 cm
und geschätzten 2,5 - 3 Kg Gewicht. Ich fing sie auf eine tote Sardelle an einer Stelle, die die einheimischen Fischer meiden, weil  dort immer ihre Netze
hängenbleiben. Ich fischte die Sardelle aktiv am Drachkovich-System.
Richtig Scheixxxe war, dass mir beim Landen mein Handy ins Mittelmeer fiel, somit kein Foto


----------



## glavoc (22. Oktober 2018)

Petri zur Traumdorade  Brillendorsch!! Sowie mein Beileid über deinen Händyverlust - möge es in Frieden Ruhen...
grüßle


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2018)

Danke Glavoc,
Wahrlich ein Traumfisch.  Er wurde halbiert und auf der Hautseite gegrillt mit Freunden verspeist. Dazu heimischer Malvasier und Weißbrot.
Vom Malvasier sind dann einige Flaschen geflossen.


----------



## glavoc (22. Oktober 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wahrlich ein Traumfisch.
> Vom Malvasier sind dann einige Flaschen geflossen.



Hehe...ja die haben leckere Weine dort. Sehr schön! Schade ums Handy...
geh jetzt gleich los, aber auf heimische Süßwasserräuber..
dickes Petri allen! grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Oktober 2018)

Glückwunsch zur fetten Dorade! Hätten wir natürlich alle gern gesehen und du sicher gern ein Erinnerungsfoto. Aber so ist das, habe auch schon zwei Handys verschlissen beim Angeln also jetzt nur noch wasserfeste


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Oktober 2018)

Danke Dario.
Wasserfest.
Schwimmen muss es dann aber auch.

Übrigens dachte ich zuerst ich hätte einen Dentex, aber der goldene Balken auf der Stirn wies ihn eindeutig als Dorade aus.


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. Oktober 2018)

@ulfisch: Ja Sägebarsche sind extrem lecker, auch wenn das Essen ein wenig Arbeit ist. Mit das geschmacklich beste, was das Mittelmeer zu bieten hat. Meine Frau steht drauf.

(Teil 3)

Inzwischen war bezüglich des Tiefdruckgebiets von einem "Medicane"= mediterranean hurricane die Rede.
Für Westkreta warwn 10 (!) bft mit Spitzen bis 12 bft vorausgesagt. Alle machten sich verrückt - was für den Südost- und den Südostteil des Landes auch richtig war.
Dort war der Sturm verhehrend, mit Wellen bis 8m, bis er sich in Richtung Türkei dann ausgetobt und aufgelöst hatte.
Da alle Modelle (ECMWF, ICON, O-SKIRON etc.) diesen Verlauf richtig voraussagten, hielt ich mein Boot tapfer angelbereit im Wasser, war mir aber klar, dass wir Ausläufer des Sturms abbekommen würden, und sei es auch nur in Form von Wellen.

Nachdem ich den Berg entdeckt hatte, war klar, dass ich dahin zurück musste. Der Plan war, zu ankern, um Versatzzeiten zu sparen. Ich hatte 100m PP-Ankerseil an Bord, dazu 2m Kette und nen eineinhalb Kilo Anker.
War halt ein Risiko, dort zu ankern, da der Untergrund ein schroffes Gebirge war mit tausend Stellen, an denen sich der Anker festsetzen konnte. Aber das Risiko war es mir wert.
Ich also an einem Sonntag noch eine gute Stunde vor der Dämmerung los, mit einem Stopp an einem Kalmarspot, in der Hoffnung, dort an livebait zu kommen. Aber es war noch zu früh im Jahr und die Kopffüßer waren noch nicht angekommen.
Am Berg dann suchte ich einen Ankerplatz auf einer Erhebung, damit meine Köder in die Abdrift getragen würden. Ich suchte eine Stelle, die möglichst wenig schroff war und ankerte auf rund 40m.
Ich legte eine Rute mit ganzer Sardine am Circlehook und leichtem Blei frei schwebend auf 20-30m Tiefe. Damit wollte ich verhindern, dass sich eine der allgegenwärtigen Muränen sich den Köder greift.
Aus meinen Beobachtungen unter Wasser weiss ich, dass Zackenbarsche und Brassen, sobald sie Beute wahrgenommen haben, durchaus beträchtliche Strecken aus ihrer Deckung aufsteigen um zu fressen.
Aktiv begann ich mit Kabura Sabiki mit Kalmarstreifen nur an der Kabura. Absinken lassen und sofort mit 2 Kurbeldrehungen den Kopf vom Grund lösen und zappzarapp ein Anfasser, erneut Absinken lassen, Anziehen, Biss.
Der erste Fisch gleich ein Skathari, ein kleineres Exemplar. Und noch eines und ab dann nur noch Sägebarsche satt.
Das war aber nicht, was ich wollte, also gab ich noch weiter Ankerleine, dass ich mit der Strömung über tieferes Wasser kam. Bei 60m war die Leine zu Ende.
Ich machte fest. Die Strömung war hier so stark, dass sie das Wasser um das Boot herum glucksen ließ und kleine Wirbelchen abgingen.
Ich holte die freie Sardine ein, um sie zu überprüfen. Aber da hing nun keine Sardine mehr, sondern eine handgroße Gelbstrieme. Perfekt am Maul gehakt.
Gelbstriemen, wenn sie vorhanden sind, bedeuten die Zerstörung jeden weichen Köders, wie Garnele oder Sardine im Freiwasser.
Sch... drauf dachte ich, wirst du halt Livebait und ich ließ die Gelbstrieme am Haken, wie sie war und gab ihr 40m Schnur.
Dann fischte ich weiter... nichts als Sägebarsche.
Mit der Dämmerung waren am Horizont in Richtung Palaiokastritsa eine Menge Positionslichter zu erkennen.
Es war Sonntag. Die einheimischen Angler gingen auf Fischfang. Einige Lichter näherten sich, Zeit, den Anker zu Lichten.
Und dann: Der Anker hatte sich festgesetzt. Er ging in keiner Richtung zu lösen. Hätte ich doch nur eine Trippleine gesetzt!
Was tun? Es blieb nur, die Ankerleine mit einem leeren Kanister als Netzmarkierung zu tarnen. Blöde Situation, am Nachmittag musste das Boot raus.
Es war unklar, wann ich zur Boje zurück konnte. Um den Anker ging es mir weniger, aber fast 50m Seil zu hinterlassen war halt schon eine üble Verschmutzung...
War zu hoffen, dass irgendeine Berufsfischer den Anker mit der Winde zog. Die zogen regelmäßig Objekte, die sie nicht recht zuordnen konnten...






Ich verlegte mich aufs driften, und mit dem dritten eintreffenden Boot verließ ich den Berg und machte mich auf zu meinem Rotbrassenplateau.
Dort kreuzte bereits ein Rib auf der Suche nach Strukturen. 
Ich ließ mich in einigermaßen Entfernung driften.
Plötzlich bläuliche-goldene Schatten um das Boot, die sich schnell als Mahis in guter Größe entpuppten.
Was hätte ich jetzt für eine Popperrute gegeben! Ich entfernte die Kabura und nahm einen Slow-Jig-Inchiku Hybriden ans Band.
Ich bin mit der BC-Rolle im Werfen nicht sonderlich geübt aber schaffte trotzdem perückenfrei 25m-Würfe mit der 120g Kombi und 80g-Köder.
Die Mahis interessierten sich zwar dafür, griffen aber nicht ernsthaft an. Auch die Gelbstrieme die immer noch im Wasser war, blieb unangetastet.
Bis ich auf den Gedanken kam, nen Schleppwobbler anzuhängen, war der Zauber vorbei.
Ich machte noch einige Versuche und fuhr dann zurück, mit 5 kg Sägebarschen und ein paar Skatharia in der Kühlbox.

Das Boot kam gleich raus auf den Strand und tatsächlich kamen dann auch Wellen, zwar moderat, aber mit einer Shorebreakbarriere, die das Rausholen im Notfall gefährlich gemacht hätte.
Ich hatte ursprünglich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das SeaTurtle bei solchen Wetterlagen 6 Meilen nach Norden in den Hafen von Agios Stefanos zu legen.
Aber meine Freunde rieten mir davon ab, weil dort sehr viel gestohlen wurde. Mal sehn vielleicht statte ich das (oder das nächste) Boot mit GPS-Trackern aus.
Noch mit Meter-Grundwelle ohne viel Wind kann ich draußen nämlich immer noch komfortabel angeln (besser mit dem Schlauchi, als mit nem Festrumpf), aber von meinem Strand aus halt leider nicht.






Die Halbzeit des Urlaubs war längst abgelaufen, das Boot lag draußen, also habe ich meine traditionelle Langleine mit knapp 100 Haken vorbereitet. Dafür brauche ich immer so gemütliche eineinhalb Tage.
Ich wickelte ausreichend Signalbojen. Damit war die Leine einsatzbereit.

Zunächst aber ging ich abends mit Alex noch mal zum Ansitzangeln nach Imerolia. 
Ich hatte Rugworms/Seeringler, Maden, Tsoutsouni (Sipunculus nudus) und gesalzenen Faraó (Eunice aphroditois) - letztere, um sie für die Langleine vorzibereiten- mitgebracht.
Die Tsoutsounia schnitt ich in Streifen und legte sie in Maismehl ein, den Faraó schnitt ich in Stücke und bedeckte das Maismehl mit den Tsoutsounistreifen damit.
Tsoutsounia und der kleinere Verwandte (Aspro Tsoutsouni, Golfingia elongata) sind die Meerbrassenköder schlechthin. 
Leider gab es nur 6 Tsoutsounia und den Faraó auch nur tot und gesalzen, weil eben im Rest Griechenlands auf Grund des Sturms keine Köder gefangen wurden.
Und die gingen praktisch komplett abgezählt für die Langleine drauf
Ganz auf das Vorfach gezogen sind sie ein Sargos- und Doradenkiller.
Aber auch die Streifen funktionieren.
Die Zäpflerei verlief eher mau und als wir ankamen hatte auch grade eben ein Berufsfischer seine Netze ein paar Meter vor der Mole ausgebracht.
Die Mole ist von Anglern gut besucht, die dort alle Anfüttern. Zudem liegt eine Fischmast grade um's Eck. Das lockt eben auch die Pros auf den Plan.
Es gab einige kleinere Sargos und Kroppzeugs auf Made und die Tsoutsounireste und das war es auch schon. Und: Wir beobachteten eine Delfin, der anscheinend die Netze des Fischers abpatroullierte.
Trotzdem machte es Spaß, weil ich mit Alex einen guten Fishing-Mate dabei hatte.
Die Stunden am Wasser tun einfach gut...






Zurück auf meiner Seite der Insel war der Shorebreak immer noch vorhanden. Ich suchte verzweifelt in den Prognosen nach einem Zeitfenster für meine Langleine.
Es gab nur am letzten Urlaubswochenende einen halben Tag, wo die Wellen zurück gingen, um dann in der Nacht gleich wieder zu kommen.
Mein Freund Theo wollte unbedingt mitkommen. Zu zweit ist ohnehin besser, wenn man navigieren und ausbringen bzw. einholen muss. Alleine ist es mitunter ein Krampf.
Also sagte ich ihm zu.
Die nächsten Tage hieß es dann Chillen und Socializing.
Draußen wurde von den Booten aus den benachbarten Häfen weiter gefischt.
Die Ringwadenfischer waren aufgetaucht. Allerdings nicht, um Sardinen zu fangen.
Sie hatten es auf die Mahis etc. abgesehen, der Saison nun losging. Es waren 4 große Trawler, die gezielt die Berge anfuhren, dort kräftig mit Sardinen anfütterten und dann ihre Hols machten.
Laut einem Fischhändler holten sie innerhalb 3 Tagen 21 Tonnen Mahis dort raus. 
Das erscheint für vier große Trawler nicht viel, jedoch beschränkt sich der Fang auf ein Seegebiet von nicht mal 10 Quadratmeilen.
Und ich hatte es nicht geschafft auch nur einen Mahi zu landen - nächstes Jahr wird immer auch ne Popper- bzw. Spinnrute fertig geriggt an Bord sein. 

Es war klar, dass meine Bootsangelzeit nun langsam rum war. Ich fügte mich meinem Schicksal und räumte zusammen, sortierte.
Die Bootsangelruten und - rollen wurden gespült und getrocknet. Sie würden den Winter über bei meinem Tacklehändler inspiziert, gewartet und gelagert.

Dann kam das letzte Wochenende mit meinem kleinen Zeitfenster. Also ich die Leine beködert, mit Theo raus. Den idealen Track zwischen zwei Felsschwellen hatte ich schon im voraus aufgezeichnet.
Mit der eigenen Quickdrawkarte hatte ich eine viel bessere Sicht auf die Dinge, als zuvor.
Leine zwei Stunden drin gelassen und dann wieder raus. Und dann: Unheimlich viel Fisch, darunter viel brauchbares. Am Ende dann die 5 Kg Marke an Meerbrassen (Sargos, Tsimpura etc.) getoppt, mit zwei gestreiften Zackenbarschen als Beifang.
Damit war die Abschiedstafel gebongt.






Einmal ganz zu Ende ging ich noch mit Theos Chef und Bruder und meinem alten Freund Georgios früh nach Imerolia, ich wollte ohnhin meine Landangelruten noch bei Nikos zur Inspektion einlagern.
Das lag auf dem Rückweg.
Gleich bei der Ankunft sahen wir Hornhechte in der Morgendämmerung. Ich fing einen auf rote Silkekroggen an der Wasserkugel und ließ ihn dann an der dicken Pose wieder laufen.
Er lebte nach drei Stunden noch, keinerlei Attacke. Ansonsten wieder viele kleine Brassen, die wieder weg durften.
Georgios war mit seiner Grundrute genervt wegen der Psirres (Hermodice carunculata - Bart-Feuerborstenwurm) die beständig über seine Köder herfielen.
Wir packten zusammen. Auf der Rückfahrt gaben wir dann noch Ruten und Rollen bei Nikos ab.
Damit war der anglerische Teil des Urlaubs abgeschlossen.

Fazit: Zielfisch nicht gefangen, aber viel auf dem Wasser gewesen, extrem viel Spaß gehabt, neue Fishingmates gefunden und tierisch viele Fische gefangen. 

..und meinen Freunden im "Dixtia" (=gr. Netze) ihr Tavernenschild übergeben, das ich im Frühjahr gemacht hatte:


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Oktober 2018)

Das mit den Gelbstriemen kennen wir nur zu gut von einem unserer Bonitospots!

Für die Mahis brauchst du eigentlich nur einen normalen Jig von 30 oder 40 g (zumindest bei unseren Größen) da gehen sie total gerne drauf. Irre was die da rausgeholt haben die Profis. Spricht ja für den Bestand wenn sich dort so viele tummeln. Weiß nicht wie groß die bei euch sind, aber ich denke mal auch nichts in der 10kg Klasse. Andererseits natürlich total erschreckend wie die industrielle Fischerei gnadenlos ganze Bestände plättet.

Vielen Dank für deine Berichte!


----------



## Vafthrudnir (25. Oktober 2018)

Danke baumi, toller Bericht. Schade dass es mit den Mahis nicht geklappt hat. 
Du hattest komplett eigenes Boot und Equipment dabei? Gibts dort eigentlich Mietboote mit Echo/Plotter (also z.B. in Paleokastritsa oder Ag. Stefan oder in der Nähe)?


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Oktober 2018)

Dario, ich schätze die meisten Mahis weit draußen so auf max. 5kg. Es gibt aber auch Schulen mit größeren Exemplaren.
Der Mahi gilt ja als der am schnellsten wachsende Speisefisch in diesen Breiten. Aber was präzise meinst du mit "normaler Jig?
Vafthrudnir, ja, ich hab ein Schlauchi dabei. Hab auch Lagermöglichkeiten. Mein alter Freund und ehemaliger Nachbar Sfaxtis vermietet in Agios Stefanos uns Arillas Boote.
Ich hab mein Zweit-Garmin Echolot und Plotter wieder mit nach Hause genommen, wollte es verkaufen. Werde es ihm nächstes Jahr dort lassen, falls ich es nicht verkauft bekomme, damit man mit den Booten vernünftig angeln kann.
Du kennst dich dort aus?


----------



## Vafthrudnir (25. Oktober 2018)

Noch nicht, war noch nie auf Korfu. Ich versuch mich grad ein wenig schlau zu machen für den nächsten Urlaub. Würd mir dort gern für ca. ne Woche ein Boot leihen und schauen was z.B. um die Inseln im Westen so geht. Du scheinst dich da ja recht gut auszukennen, wenn deine Freunde Boote verleihen und ne Taverna haben


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (27. Oktober 2018)

@Afbaumi,
schöner Bericht besonders gut gefällt mir deine Sabiki, Langleinen und Grundangelei.
Sie Sägebarsche habe ich wie die Schriftbarsche  eigentlich immer zurück geschmissen.....ich werde das mal ändern nächstes Jahr.

PS es ist erstaunlich aber bei uns auf der Insel heissen die Schriftbarsche: Xanos
und die Sägebarsche : Perka ist schon komisch genau umgekehrt wie im Rest des Landes.

PPS die Gelbstriemeln sind wirklich durchgeknallt.
Ich erwischte mal vor Jahren einen Schwarm, als ich auf Meeräschen mit dem Schwimmbrot und Poliangistro fischte, Wahnsinn wie die die Brotstücke(Handteller groß) vernichtet haben, das dauerte nur Sekunden.
Ich habe damals nach 10 Stück aufgehört.....völlig irre wie die abgehen, recht leckere Gesellen wie ich finde.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich beende auch mal meinen Bericht.

Grundangelei:
meistens fischte ich mit Sardelle am Poliangistro oder mit 2 Einzelhaken
in der letzten Woch kaufte ich, auf dem Festland, noch 10 dicke Bibis, die mir null Fisch brachten aber alle aufgefressen wurden.
Zu erst befestigte ich sie mit Baitelastic was mir aber nicht so zusagte dann fädelte ich sie mit der Ködernadel auf.
Ich musste so viel Baitelastic drumherum wickeln, dass es wie ein Stück Plastik aussah, da die Würmer aber auch so gut halten, fädelte ich sie dann lieber auf.

Gefangen habe ich, Schriftbarsche, eine Handvoll kleine Brassen, einige Kraken, mehrere Meeräschen und 3 Doraden, wovon ich nur eine mitnahm, die war von mittlerer Größe ca. 500Gr.


PS:
ich habe diesmal zu Beginn des Urlaubs 1 Kg Sardellen eingesalzen und 1 KG eingefroren.
Dann bei Bedarf weitere eingesalzen.
Das ist wirklich super, die hielten sich bis zum Ende des Urlaubs, kein gestinke und am Haken war es auch besser.
Klasse! Mache ich ab jetzt immer so


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (28. Oktober 2018)

Spinnangeln:

Meine Lieblingsköder waren der,
DUO Bay Ruf Maniac zwischen 70-110mm,
der IMA Nyokkey,
 der Little Jack Sayorie mit 100mm
und der Xesta after burne mit 7gr. sowie(bis ich ihn verschmiss) 
ein APIA Jig mit 20GR.
Ich gab auch immer wieder dem DUO Tide Minnow sprint sowie dem Rapala maxrap mit 130mm die Chance
aber alle schönen Fische, kame auf die oben genannten.

alle Farben waren Naturdekore.

Mit dem Black Minnow(10 Gr. Kopf, 100mm Körper)stehe ich nach wie vor auf Kriegsfuß.
Zwar fehlte der in keiner Köderbox, von sämtlichen Spinnanglern(Griechen, Bulgaren und Serben) die ich traf
aber bei mir ging nix drauf.
Nur auf den 60mm? mit 6 oder 3 Gr. Kopf gingen Schriftbarsche und Hornhechte wenn man abgebissene Schwänze(Hornhecht) als Erfolg wertet.

Ich habe 3 Nächte lang den Hafen mit Gummizeugs bearbeitet mit 5-12Gr. Köpfen(Jigs, Chebu, Black Minnow) oder weightless, da war aber gar nichts los, kein Zupfer nichts.
Da haberts bei mir bestimmt noch an der Führung schnell, schnell mit twitches, klassisch gejigt, gefaulenzt oder durchs Mittelwasser gekurbelt, keine Ahnung, nichts funktionierte.
Ich hatte auch 2 Packungen *O.S.P. DoLive Stick dabei, der tatsächlich, auch weightless, fantastisch fliegt für einen Gummiköder aber gefangen hat er auch nichts.
Wie gesagt, da wirds an der Führung liegen.*


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Oktober 2018)

Meine Erfahrung mit der Spinnfischerei in meinem Revier war bisher, dass die Methoden nur im unruhigen Wasser richtig taugen und wenn bei glatter See dann in je einem winzigen Zeitfenster.
Light Rock Fishing schließe ich davon mal aus, da macht es die Feinheit des Geschirrs und die Gefräßigkeit und Unverdrossenheit kleiner Fische.
Black Minnow wird glaube ich überbewertet. Da ist ja ein regelrechter Hype ausgebrochen, der auch gezielt lanciert wurde. Und den ich mit ner Kiste voller Blackminnows in diversen Größen und Gewichten auch mitmache.
Wir fangen doch alle subjektiv empfunden zu wenig - zumindest 99% von uns Anglern. Da ist es nur logisch, dass uns die Tackleindustrie fortwährend erfolgreich brandneue Wunderköder verkauft.
In Griechenland gibt es einen Hype um Tai-Rubber (eigentlich Tairaba, Sliding Kabura). Tausende Leute bezahlen erstmal 250 € für ne Grundausrüstung (spezifische Rute und Rolle) und noch nen Hunni für ne Handvoll Köder hinterher.
Mittlerweile ist der Hype über den Berg und es gibt jede Menge gebrauchtes Tairaba-Tackle im Angebot. Die Leute hatten nicht das erhoffte Mehr an Fängen. Obwohl sie gleich auch reihenweise Seminare besucht hatten.
Sie hatten einfach a) den Fisch nicht gefunden (oder es war einfach kein Fisch da) oder b) der Fisch war grade nicht in Beißlaune.
Und was sie gefangen hatten, hätten sie vermutlich genauso mit Inchiku, Slow Pitch oder orthodoxeren Methoden gefangen.
Die Tackleindustrie wünscht sich den Fischer, der einen Spot befischt, und bei Nichterfolg ständig den Köder wechselt.
Und wenn eine Ködergröße oder ein Ködertypus erfolglos ist, am besten gleich die andere Rute auspackt und das nächste Arsenal durchballert.
Will sagen, die Industrie erzieht uns köderorientiert, wo wir vielleicht besser fischorientiert dächten.
Ich nehme mich aber davon nicht aus, denn so ne gut gefüllte Köderbox ist fast so schön anzusehen, wie ein gefangener Fisch.


----------



## glavoc (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Baumi
tausend Dank für deinen Bericht, super geschrieben und am Ende das Relief, einfach Hammer 


afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit der Spinnfischerei in meinem Revier war bisher, dass die Methoden nur im unruhigen Wasser richtig taugen und wenn bei glatter See dann in je einem winzigen Zeitfenster.
> 
> Ausprobieren, hab auch schon gut gefangen bei Ententeich.
> 
> Black Minnow wird glaube ich überbewertet. Da ist ja ein regelrechter Hype ausgebrochen, der auch gezielt lanciert wurde...



Die nehm ich schon mal her, aber (fast) nur bei Nacht. Hauptsächlich einkurbeln ist da meine Devise, von Oberflächennah bis Mittelwasser/leicht über Grund. Bevorzugt bei Restlicht (Häfen/Laternen/Leuchten/Mond) … quasi auf`m Heimweg, wenn die Nacht da ist und die bessere Beisszeit vorrüber ist.

Ule und dir und allen anderen ein Petri
grüßle


----------



## flo1980 (31. Oktober 2018)

Ein bist spät, aber trotzdem: Ende August/Anfang September waren wir auf der Insel Ugljan mit VW Bus & Kindern unterwegs. Haben einen super naturbelassenen Campingplatz direkt am Meer gefunden. Das Meer selber war beim Schnorcheln leider relativ "tot". Ein bisschen Vorspeise konnte ich trotzdem täglich fangen.
Beim Spinnfischen am frühen Morgen gingen tonnenweise Schriftbarsche (Altaaa - wenn die 30cm länger wären, wären das wirklich krasse Raubfische...) und Hornchechte aus kleine Jigs & Wobbler. Fischfetzen am Grund brachte nur Petermännchen - die übrigens auch Wobbler an der Oberfläche schnappen - bei über 5m Wassertiefe. Am Erfolgreichsten war die Mittelmeer-Ufer-Standard-Methode: Wasserkugel, dünnes FC & Brotflocke. Das brachte einen Haufen Hornis, Meeräschen, Gelbstriemen & eine schöne Dorade.
An den Fähranlegern & im Hafen konnte ich gute Wolfsbarsche, Doraden & große Meeräschen sehen, hatte aber leider nix dabei. Fischfetzen über Nacht brachte leider gar keinen Biss. Insgesamt: Ganz kurzweilig, aber leider kein Fisch jenseits der 40cm.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (31. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Hornis und du hast tatsächlich ne Meeräsche zu Beißen überredet 
Welcher Campingplatz war das?


----------



## flo1980 (31. Oktober 2018)

Das war Camping Marijo bei Ceprljanda. Sauber, Dusche & Toilette, Grillplatz & direkt am Meer. Traumhaft mit Kindern. Meeräschen gehen eigentlich immer ganz gut. In Kroatien war nur die Größe nicht so befriedigend, viele kleine. Ich verwende maximal 0,21er Fluorocarbon und kleine Haken. Das funktioniert gut.


----------



## glavoc (1. November 2018)

Hallo Flo,
Petri zu deinen Fischen - Wölfe (und andere Räuber) findest du im Süden der Insel Ugljan in der Passage zwischen den beiden Inseln Ugljan und Pasman bei  der Brücke in den beiden seichten Buchten...
Danke für deinen Bericht. Da du Hornhechte gefangen hast, hättest du auch sicher nen Wolf erlegt. Schade, nächstes Mal vielleicht?
grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. November 2018)

So Leude ich war ja länger nicht aktiv hier. Musste mal wieder nach Spanien... hat sich so ergeben  
Neben richtig abgefucktem Wetter: Dauerregen, Unwetter, Wind und Fred (Kälte). Stichwort "Mittelmeertief" war die Fischerei in den schmalen Zeitfenstern die sich ergaben bombastisch gut. Totales Funfishing und auch gut was für die Küche dabei. Gibt auf jeden Fall nochmal geile Videos. Freut euch schonmal aufs Wochenende


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2018)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit der Spinnfischerei in meinem Revier war bisher, dass die Methoden nur im unruhigen Wasser richtig taugen und wenn bei glatter See dann in je einem winzigen Zeitfenster.
> Light Rock Fishing schließe ich davon mal aus, da macht es die Feinheit des Geschirrs und die Gefräßigkeit und Unverdrossenheit kleiner Fische.
> Black Minnow wird glaube ich überbewertet. Da ist ja ein regelrechter Hype ausgebrochen, der auch gezielt lanciert wurde. Und den ich mit ner Kiste voller Blackminnows in diversen Größen und Gewichten auch mitmache.
> Wir fangen doch alle subjektiv empfunden zu wenig - zumindest 99% von uns Anglern. Da ist es nur logisch, dass uns die Tackleindustrie fortwährend erfolgreich brandneue Wunderköder verkauft.
> ...



Hier möchte ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Sind einige Sachen dabei denen ich sehr zustimmen kann. Das sehe ich auch bei uns sehr stark. Letztes Jahr war es z.B. das "Tiprun" eine Kalmarangelmethode. Natürlich funktionieren herkömmliche Sachen genauso, aber wenn ich meine Kalmarruten für 30€ einmal gekauft habe kauf ich nichts neues mehr. Natürlich nicht im Sinne des Markts. Eine neue Sache probiere ich gerne aus. Ich hab ja auch nach normalen Jigs mir Black Minnows gekauft und dann Inchikus usw. Aber z.B. den Slowjig Trend mache ich nicht mit. Ich kann ja nicht 10 verschiedene Ruten an Board haben um ein und den selben Spot abzufischen. Kann mir da nicht immer neues Zeug kaufen. Hab ich auch keine Lust und kein Geld zu. Man fischt doch am Ende meist eh eine lange Zeit den selben Köder. 

Aber zu den Blackminnows und dem Hype. Ich hab das ja selber von Anfang an mitbekommen. Da waren wirklich leute, nicht die versiertesten Jigger oder so, und die haben damit plötzlich alle richtig gut was gefangen. Das war ziemlich gut und dann haben es natürlich auch entsprechend viele Leute gemacht. Ich denke da war es für die Fische ja auch wirklich so, dass es was komplett neues war und sie es nicht kannten. Damit konnte man dann auch bei einer langsamen Köderführung Bisse kriegen und somit an weniger aktiven Tagen erfolgreich sein. 

Jetzt machen das aber seit Jahren so viele, dass die Fische doch ständig Black Minnows sehen müssen. Bei uns gibt es manche Spots, die auf jeden Fall auch top sind, wo bei guten Bedingungen so viele BMs spazieren fahren, dass ich da schon garkeinen Bock mehr hab das auch noch zu machen. Die Fische sehen da ja nichts anderes mehr. Dann häng ich mir doch lieber einen Inchiku oder Metaljig dran oder wähle direkt komplett andere Spots. 

Aber von daher kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass so eine neue Sache auch mal richtig einschlagen kann, dann aber nicht über Jahre hinweg. 

Letztendlich macht aber, wie du schon sagst, der Köder viel weniger aus als die Stelle oder der Tag. 

Ein bisschen Tacklefieber haben wir ja aber alle und davon lebt die Branche natürlich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2018)

Wir hatten 1 Woche Spanien vor uns. Waren zwar grad erst da, aber man kann nie genug haben! Hatte sich so ergeben und da Ende Oktober/Anfang November normalerweise eine gute Tunazeit ist, hatten wir uns darauf Chancen ausgerechnet. 

Wind war direkt für die ersten beiden Tage gut angesagt. Da wir mitten in der Nacht ankamen hatten wir uns überlegt erst gegen Mittag rauszufahren und dann gegen Abend auf Tuna zu setzen. Das war allerdings eine Fehlentscheidung. Hatten Topwetter und auch eine Zone mit vielen Vögeln, aber ohne Fische gefunden. Nur kam dann relativ schnell ziemlich ätzender Südwind durch die Thermik auf und so mussten wir das vorzeitig abbrechen und auf den nächsten Tag setzen. 

Nächsten Tag gab es dann morgens früh leider nur einen einzigen Livebait Kalmar. Der wurde am Spot auf der ersten Überfahrt erfolglos von einer Canthara ermordet. Es waren super gute Bedingungen heute und so fuhren wir bis zum Cap de Creus immer in einer gewissen Entfernung zum Land um auch Frenzies max. gut erkennen zu können. Nichts. Aber in der selben Zone wie am Vortag wieder Vögel. Am Cap de Creus auch nicht mehr Action an der Oberfläche. Also haben wir mal ein wenig Inchiku am Club Med ausprobiert. Dazu beködern wir immer die Haken noch zusätzlich mit Kalmarstreifen. Das steigert die Bissrate enorm. Das macht Baumi glaube ich auch so, oder? 

Es gab erstmal reichlich Serranos (Sägebarsche) Einige davon in echter Atomgröße. Da die das releasen eh nicht überleben und von den Möwen gefressen werden, haben wir uns die 4 größten mitgenommen um sie in der Fischsuppe zuzubereiten. Kann hier Baumi nur beipflichten, schmecken sensationell gut! 

Dazu gesellten sich noch eine kleine Canthara und ein kleiner Pargo. Dann ein Stellenwechsel zur Messina. Dort beißt bei mir eine fette Krake von 1,7kg auf den Inchiku. Ein schöner Fang, denn wir hatten lange keine Krake in Mitnehmgröße mehr!

Kurz darauf auf einem anderen Felsen, der relativ wenig frequentiert ist, weil so ein bisschen mittendrin gelegen, fängt mein Papa einen schönen Drachenkopf mit Inchiku! Die Fischsuppe wird immer besser  

Nochmal Stellenwechsel. Ich hab mittlerweile keinen Inchiku mehr, weil nur noch einer in der Kiste lag nach ein paar Verlusten. Also mit Black Minnow mein Glück versucht und siehe da direkt gefunden. Kleiner Dentex auf Black Minnow. Aus der Tiefe aber nicht möglich zu releasen. Zu schnell hochgekommen. 

Kurz darauf wird mein Black Minnow an der selben Stelle knapp hinterm Haken kastriert. 

Wir entscheiden uns nun nochmal rauszufahren in die Zone mit den Vögeln. Mittlerweile nachmittags ist es immer noch sehr flach. Perfekte Bedingungen zum Bootfahren. Die Stelle liegt etwas weiter draußen und ist von Land nicht erkennbar ob es dort Pajareras (feeding frenzies) gibt. Und die gibts es! Entscheidung ist goldwert. 2 Frenzies sind zu sehen. Wir suchen uns eine aus. Dort ist ein Baitball zusammengetrieben. Reingeworfener Jig wird sofort gefressen. Das zittern der Rutenspitze im Drill kündigt schon an, dass es sich hier leider nicht um die erhofften Bonitos handelt, sondern um Melvas (Falscher Bonito/Fregattmakrele). 

Was dann folgt lässt sich mit Worten garnicht beschreiben. Der Baitball blieb lange dort und die Melvas labten sich an Sardinen und Jigs. Wir hatten unseren Spaß. Da Melvas sehr blutig sind gingen sie alle zurück um weiter die Sardinen das fürchten zu leeren. 

Ich habe nach der 3. Melva meine Headcam klargemacht und alles folgende gefilmt. Ein geiler Film ist das geworden nach dem Motto. Cast, fish, release, cast again, aso. 

Der Hart Glaze hat sich hier mal wieder als ein Must Have präsentiert und einen Fisch nach dem anderen gebracht. Für mich der absolut beste Jig von P/L. Wobei sicherlich andere Jigs genauso gut gefangen hätten hier, das will ich garnicht bestreiten. 

Hier gibt es den Film:


----------



## Krallblei (4. November 2018)

MelvaParty 
Coole scheisse


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. November 2018)

Klasse! die machen ganz schön Dampf die Kleinen,  muss richtig Spaß gemacht haben


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2018)

Und jetzt ein paar Bilder:


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2018)




----------



## afbaumgartner (5. November 2018)

Congrats Dario! Das bildet so richtig gut die Vielfalt im Mittelmeer ab.
Und ja, beködert sind die Inchikus und Kaburas viel fängiger. Fische haben einen extrem guten Geschmacks-/Geruchssinn.
Schwieriger ist es bei großen Tiefen, denn jedes Stück Köder erhöht den Wasserwiderstand.
Man müsste vielleicht versuchen, rohen Kalmar und Shrimps zu pürieren und dann mit ner Spritze in den Gummitintenfisch zu füllen.
Evtl. binden oder gelieren... damit der Duft in winzigen Spuren abgegeben wird. Beim Lachs z.B. nimmt das Geruchsareal das halbe Gehirnvolumen ein.
Wird bei anderen Fischen ähnlich sein - grade im nahrungsarmen Mittelmeer.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. November 2018)

Danke Baumi! 

Also ich nehme immer einen dünnen Streifen Kalmar oder Sepia oder ein Beinchen und da geht das eigentlich. Habe jetzt aber auch max. auf 60 oder 70m Tiefe geangelt. Größere Tiefen gehen erst mit neuem Echolot. Muss aber auch sagen einen kleinen Barsch aus 70m hochkurbeln da wünschste dir oft er hätte garnicht gebissen  

Das mit dem Geruch ist mit Sicherheit so, denn man nimmt einen extremen Unterschied wahr. Sobald die Köder ab sind gibts keine Bisse mehr.


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. November 2018)

Das mit Kleinvieh aus großen Tiefen kenn ich zur Genüge  Man sagt, dass man ohne Köder selektiver fischt, d.h. die Sägebarsche etc. gehen -außer wirklich großen Exemplaren- dann nicht mehr drauf, die großen Sackbrassen etc. aber trotzdem.
Wg. Tiefe: Ich dachte du hast ein HDS? Dann brauchste eigentlich nur nen anderen Geber. Ich nutze an den Garmins wegen der Tiefe auch überhaupt keine Standardgeber mehr.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2018)

Naja gut aber wer weiß schon ob nicht doch mehr Brassen draufgehen wenn er beködert ist? Ich halte das für durchaus wahrscheinlich. 

Zum Echo: ich habe kein besonders gutes Gerät. Ohne Chirp. Also denke ich schon an ein neues Gerät mit dinem Airmar 150 medium chirp geber und einem für downscan. Das ist schon länger in Planung


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. November 2018)

Airmar macht sehr gute Geber, aber der TM 150 leistet nur 300W, was ziemlich wenig ist. Interessant für Lowrance/Simrad und tiefes Meerwasser ist der Airmar TM275LH mit 3 mal soviel Leistung und dem besseren Frequenzband für diese Zwecke- aber auch nem ganz anderen Preis. Eventuell arbeitest du mit nem traditionellen Nicht-Chirp P66 von Airmar (600W) mit hohem Gain und im Zoom sogar besser bei 70+ Metern, als mit dem TM150. Müsstest du ausprobieren.
Mein Garmin GT23 Geber bringt 600W im Mid-Chirp-Modus und mit dem gehen 150m noch gut, mit dem P66 gehen auch 200m, wenn du manuell die Verstärkung regelst.
Lowrance selbst macht über die eigenen Geber leider keinerlei Leistungsangaben, was irgendwie schade ist..


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2018)

Mir ist schon klar, dass Airmar richtig geile Geber in der Range mit 1 kW und so hat, aber da sehe ich die P/L für mich nicht. Klar ist das geil, aber das Boot kostet so viel Asche, da kann ich sowas nichtmal eben nebenher noch finanzieren. Das passende Echo dazu kostet ja auch nochmal richtig. 

Für mich ist das Echo am wichtigsten beim Jiggen in 20-50m Tiefe eigentlich. Livebait genauso. Dann beim Trolling in Tiefen von 0-20m. Und die einzige tiefere Geschichte bei uns ist beim Inchiku jetzt mit max 60-70m. Da bin ich allerdings jetzt durch mein Echolot limitiert, weil ich keine tieferen Stellen finde. Aber ich hab auch Spinnrollen mit hohen Übersetzungen und keine Multis usw und relativ lange Ruten. Die Angelei in 70m ist da schon nicht unbedingt wenig ermüdend mit den 150g Inchikus. 100m mag ich ja mal noch irgendwann ausprobieren aber tiefer reizt mich nicht. Außerdem sind diese tiefen Spots sehr weit weg und dort vorne ist mordsströmung und quasi immer Wind außer im Sommer und dementsprechend fische ich dort ja fast nie. 

Von daher so schon eine bewusste Wahl. Das Echo bei mir erfüllt andere Zwecke. Aber ich muss auch hier dazu sagen ich bin kein Echolotfixierter Angler. Meine Dentex beißen fast immer ohne dass ich sie dort gesehen habe usw. Das ist ne schöne Sache, aber ein gutes Echolot macht noch lange keinen guten Angler.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2018)

Nach dem Anfangs noch guten Wetter kam dann das wirklich beschissene Wetter. Ich will mich eigentlich nicht beschweren, weil ich nicht Sonne pur erwarte, wenn ich zu dieser Zeit dorthin fahre. Es regnete jedenfalls in Strömen. Dazu war es auch noch windig. Richtig ungemütlich. Das ganze bei 5-10° lässt ein echt deutsches Herbstfeeling aufkommen. Und nachdem es dann einen ganzen Tag durchgeregnet hatte hörte zumindest der Wind auf so zu pusten. Vor unserem Balkon tauchten Feeding frenzies im Regen auf. Als der Regen dann gegen Abend eine Pause machen sollte nutzten wir natürlich sofort unsere Chance. 

Eingemummelt wie im Winter gings um 3 aufs Wasser. Ganzen Tag kackwetter, classico, da sollten wir die einzigen auf dem Meer sein. Waren wir auch. Und es war erstmal wunderbar flach. In der Bucht war keine Frenzy mehr, ein Stück weiter raus ein paar Melvas, die wir links liegen ließen. Vorm Cap Norfeu aktivere Vögel. Wir müssen hier nur warten. Es regnet leicht, aber der blaue Himmel ist schon zu sehen, der nachher die Regenpause einläutet. Wir fangen zwei Melvas hier in eher bescheidenen Aktivitäten ehe dann in einer Melva Frenzy ein richtiger Brecherthunfisch auftaucht von 1,50m plus und alle Melvas verscheucht. Den Popper wollte er aber nicht. 

Die Sonne kommt unter den Wolken her, es gibt einen wunderschönen Regenbogen. Und darunter werden die Möwen angestrahlt die über einer fernen Frenzy schweben. Und es waren viele Möwen! 

Hebel auf den Tisch und hin dort. Erste Frenzy löst sich noch auf bevor wir kommen. Aber Unmengen an Vögeln hier. Am Horizont die nächste solche Frenzy. Fahren wir hin. Plötzlich überall Richtung Norden Frenzies. Absolut irre. Die Möwen wie Leuchtfeuer darüber angestrahlt vor der schon im Schatten liegenden Küste. Ein Schauspiel. 

Die Melvas gehen total steil und vernichten alles an Sardinen was es hier gibt. In der ersten Frenzy fangen wir direkt ein paar. Dann hat mein Papa eine, die sich sehr schwer abhaken lässt. Die Melvas sind verschwunden. Wir machen zusammen den Haken raus und dann schmeißt man ja seinen Jig über Bord und will eben das Blut wegmachen. Scheiße frisst doch eine Melva den Jig direkt neben dem Boot?! Rute gott sei dank so eingehakt, dass sie sie nicht über Bord gezogen hat  Dann jagen die Melvas wieder direkt am Boot. Vermutlich hat sich die Sardine wieder hier versteckt. Was folgt ist einfach mit Worten nicht zu beschreiben. Du lässt einen Jig direkt neben dem Boot ab, siehst wie sie angeschossen kommen, hast sofort eine dran. Wir fangen einige so bis sie es nach 10 min oder mehr irgendwann scheinbar gelernt haben. Ist nicht so, dass sie weg wären. Man kriegt nur nicht mehr jedes mal einen Biss. Und da am Horizont auf Kilometerbreite nur Vögel und Millionen Melvas zu sehen sind fahren wir von Frenzy zu frenzy. 

Wenn du dir die Thunarute schnappst, weil du in einer Frenzy von Melvas einen einzigen Thun hast springen sehen und genau den haben willst, dann hast du so viele Melvas schon gefangen wie du dir nur wünschen kannst. Es folgt Melva auf Melva auch wenn es teilweise etwas schwieriger wird sie ans Band zu kriegen, weil sie hier sehr kleine Sardinen fressen. Zwischen den Melvas sind auch zwei kleine Bluefins die bei selber Größe doch nochmal ne Ecke mehr Gas geben. MEin Papa hat auch noch zwei weitere davon verloren, die vielleicht noch einen Tick größer waren. 

Es kommt Tramuntana und die Sonne ist schon hinterm Berg verschwunden. Das Wasser kocht überall, Tausende Möwen sind unterwegs. Ein irres Spektakel. Hab die Gopro irgendwann weggepackt, weil es beim fahren zu viel Spritzwasser gab und ich sie jedes mal hätte reinigen müssen. So hab ich lange nicht jede Melva gefilmt. Wir wollen schon fast nach Hause fahren. Es ist sehr windig und wellig und auch schon fast dunkel aber da am Horizont die eine Frenzy sieht so krass aus, da müssen wir nochmal probieren. Als wir da sind und überall das Wasser vor Melvas kocht, sieht man sofort, dass auch Thune mit drinstehen. Mein Jig wird prompt von einem gefressen. Nach einem Irren Run hat er das Vorfach zügig durchgebissen. 

Dann fängt mein Papa nochmal einen guten Fisch. Kommt aber trotzdem ans Boot. Kleiner Tuna. Dann denke ich hat er das Boot gesehen und einen Run hingelegt wie es sich fürr einen Thun gebührt. Müssen hinterherfahren, hört nicht auf Schnur zu nehmen. Dann geht er nach unten. Tauziehen. Irgendwann geht er wieder in die Entfernung. Irre. Dann nach 15min schlitzt er aus. Es ist fast dunkel. Jetzt noch die ganze Ecke von Cadaques nach Empuriabrava zurück. Ich bin heilfroh, dass der Trami ab Norfeu aufhört. Mein Navigationslicht quittiert den Dienst. Wir fahren im Dunkeln in den Hafen. Beim Anlegen plötzlich ein Schlag und Fischgezappel. Da ist ohne Scheiss eine Meeräsche von bestimmt einem Kilo hinten ins Boot reingesprungen? Die Fische sind doch komplett bescheuert heute! 

Den Film findet ihr hier: 




Bilder:


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2018)

Am nächsten Tag hab ich Albert eingeladen mit uns fischen zu gehen. Erstmal pustete der Tramuntana den halben Tag. Wir hatten uns gegen Mittag verabredet und harrten erstmal dem Sturm und Regen bei einem Kaffee und einer Magdalena aus. Dann wurd es weniger und wir sind schnell raus. Es war jedoch trotzdem noch relativ viel Tramuntana und ein bisschen Regen zwischendurch. Die Sonne kam leider erst ganz spät durch. Die Bedingungen würde ich sagen waren exakt gleich zum Vorabend. Und wir haben nicht eine Melva gesehen. LEdiglich einmal Thune. Die Vögel waren noch da und ständig am suchen, aber keinerlei Aktivität. Dazu Monsterwellen. In den Wellentälern sah man kein Land mehr so ungefährt. Das waren richtige Brecher. Die hohe lange Welle ist allerdings eigentlich eher ungefährlich. Wir schneidern... 

Nächsten Tag sind dann auch die Vögel weg. Nicht eine einzige Melva zu sehen. Wir entschließen uns erst zum Wolfsbarschfischen, was erfolglos bleibt, und dann zum Inchiku Fishing. Das wird wieder mit einem schönen Drachenkopf von meinem Papa belohnt und einem verlorenen besseren Fisch. Vielleicht ein Dentex. Aber auch nix absolut riesiges. Dann kommt Südwind, der sich immer weiter aufpusht und am nächsten Tag wieder Monsterwellen mitbringt. Boot wieder einpacken und bis Dezember dann. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Ein Video zu den Inchiku Fängen werde ich die Tage noch vorbereiten. Aber keine Ahnung wann ich dazu komme.


----------



## Nidderauer (7. November 2018)

Hallo Leute, war länger nicht on Board. Bin jetzt erstmal nur die letzten 5 Seiten durchgegangen, das ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn, vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Filme, Bilder und Fangberichte. Da fängts gleich wieder an, in den Fingern zu jucken und die Gedanken gehen schon wieder in Richtung nächster Urlaub am Mittelmeer. Ich glaub ich muss mich dringend mal nach Leihboot-Standorten am Mittelmeer umschauen und danach dann den "Rest" ausrichten. Gibt es das am Mittelmeer denn überhaupt, ähnlich, wie beispielsweise in Dänemark/Norwegen oder auch an der deutschen Ostseeküste, dass man stundenweise oder tageweise Boote ausleihen kann, z.B. dort in Spanien, wo dein Boot liegt @dario? An der spanischen Festland-Küste war ich bisher überhaupt noch nie, in Italien schon mehrfach, aber mir ist da noch nie ein Hafen ins Auge gestochen, wo "boats for rent" ohne Skipper angeboten worden wären. Gibts das überhaupt und wenn ja, mit welchen Kosten muss man da rechnen? Wäre über entsprechende Tips dankbar. Und kam man diese Fake-Bonitos nicht essen, die schauen doch garnicht mal so unlecker aus? Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2018)

Es gibt natürlich Bootsverleiher aber mir kommen die teils sehr teuer vor und sind natürlich nicht fürs Angeln gedacht. Also keine Ausstattung und ungünstige Zeiten. Gerade im Sommer ist die Zeit von 7-9 ja mit die beste und da kriegst du ja kein Boot. 

Zu den Fakebonitos ak melvas: essen kannste die schon aber sind sehr blutig und eher minderwertig. Von daher hab ich die bisher alle released.


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. November 2018)

Hi Sven, in Italien gibt es bis 40PS, in Griechenland 30PS führerscheinfrei. Du darfst eigentlich als Deutscher theoretisch nur 15 PS ohne SBF See fahren, was jedoch die Vermieter nicht davon abhält.
In Italien liegen die Preise für taugliche Boote bei ca. 200.-€/Tag plus Sprit; in Griechenland bei rund der Hälfte.
Das bedeutet, mit 10 Ausfahrten in Italien hast du schon ein gutes gebrauchtes Schlauchi mit Motor raus. 
Damit kannst dann vor allem auch zu den besten Beißzeiten raus.
Wenn man ohnehin mit dem eigenen PKW fährt ist das eher das Mittel der Wahl.
An wilden Küsten mit tiefem Wasser kann bei guten Wetterverhältnissen auch schon ein Kajak nen Dimensionssprung im Verhältnis zum Landangeln sein.
Hier mal z.B. Angebote in Ligurien: https://www.clickandboat.com/it/noleggio-barche/ricerca?Lat=44.316792&Lng=8.396494&_nbKm=100&where=Liguria, Italia&_tri=Selection&ProduitTypeId=Motorboat;RIB;&_page=1
Es empfiehlt sich in Italien vorab bereits Kontakt aufzunehmen um Modalitäten wie Kaution etc. zu klären.
GR ist unkompliziert, da findest du fast an jedem Strand Vermieter.


----------



## Nidderauer (8. November 2018)

Hallo ihr 2 und Danke für die infos. Ja irgendwie, die Sache mit dem eigenen Kleinboot hatte ich schon inkl. Benzin-Motor, der dann auch schonmal längere Zeit im Lager stand mit austrocknenden Dichtungen,...... Letztlich ist man mit eigenem Boot (und wir haben zudem noch ein Womo) dann auch immer auf einen gut erreichbaren Platz zum Wassern/Slippen angewiesen, was alles andere als einfach zu finden ist und im Ausland noch schwieriger werden dürfte. Man muss aber auch das Material in Schuß halten, sonst ist es mitnichten dauerhaft gebrauchstauglich. Also mit 200 Euronen pro Tag plus Sprit für ein Leihboot, damit könnte ich leben. Sollte aber schon ein Hartschalenboot sein, mit der Kombi aus Schlauchboot und Angelhaken hab ich ein Problem, vor allem wenn man mal ein paar Meter weiter rausfährt. 

Was Du da in deinem letzten Video zeigst, Dario, das ist so das Salz in der Suppe, was man nur alle paar Jahre mal erlebt. Wir hatten sowas im Oktober auf Mefo an der Ostsee, über 30 Fische an 10 Angeltagen. Und während an 9 Tagen die Fische ganz vereinzelt hart erarbeitet werden mussten, war auch ein Tag dabei, da konnte man zur Erkenntnis gelangen, dass die alle noch nie einen Köder gesehen haben. Letztlich blieb aber trotzdem nicht ein einziger Fisch für die Pfanne, entweder waren die Fische untermaßig oder braun gefärbt. Das war aber auch so ein Tag, wo kaum ein anderer Angler unterwegs war, Tendenz ganz klar in Richtung grenzwertiges Angelwetter und erst recht zum Bootfahren. Da ist eine Mini-Jolle sicher nicht angebracht, gerade wenn die Kids mitfahren. Kommt aber auch bei mir mit zunehmendem Alter, dass ich da ein bisserl mehr auf Sicherheit achte und nicht mehr ganz so leichtisinnig agiere, wie in der Jugend und den 20 Jahren danach.

Mir reicht daher erstmal die Erkenntnis, dass es Leihboote gibt und da werde ich mich mal ein bisserl schlaumachen, auch was das Angeln von Booten betrifft, die über keine Angelausstattung verfügen, da ist ja grundsätzlich ausreichend Potential für viel Ärger im Nachhinein. Danke@Baumi

Grüße Sven


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. November 2018)

Hallo Sven, da muss ich doch mal eine Lanze für die RIBs und Schlauchboote brechen.
Es gibt außer Katamaranen nichts, was bei Wellengang stabiler auf dem Wasser liegt.
Ich bin schon klassische Verdränger mit Rund- und Plattrümpfen und diverse Gleiter mit V-Rumpf gefahren.
Alle krängen, sobald man quer zur Welle liegt. Teils auch sehr erheblich.
Ich habe auch noch kein Loch im Schlauchboot durch einen Angelhaken erlebt, geschweige denn etwas von gesunkenen Schlauchbooten durch Hakenperforation gehört.
Was die auf 99% der Mietboote fehlende Angelausrüstung betrifft gibt es Abhilfe: Klemmrutenhalter oder aber (und mMn besser) Relingtaschen mit Klettverschluss für die Rute.
Schwieriger gestaltet sich zumeist das Anbringen eines Echolotgebers. Da gibt es vorgefertigte mobile Lösungen. Meine besten Erfahrungen habe ich da aber mit dem Anbringen des Gebers über eine Stange an den praktisch immer vorhandenen Badeleitern gemacht. Mit Kabelbinder bekommt man die Geber da reversibel bombenfest verankert.
Sicherheit halte ich für extrem wichtig, daher checke ich auf Booten die Sicherheitsausrüstung und ihre Unterbringung.
Nutzt ja nix, wenn man die Sachen im Notfall nicht findet.
In GR und sicherlich auch in Italien wird dabei praktisch nicht geschlampert. Die Coastguards kontrollieren die Vermieter regelmäßig.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2018)

Kann Baumi da zustimmen, die Schlauchis haben eigentlich eine sehr gute Wasserlage. Die ganzen Polizeiboote und so, also die kleineren, sind ja auch alles Schlauchis. Das mit den Haken ist nicht unbedingt ein Problem. Man muss es ja nicht drauf anlegen! Wichtig ist wohl, dass es prall aufgepumpt ist. Aber die Schlauchis haben ja nicht nur eine Kammer also gehst du auch nicht sofort unter für den Fall. Und du sollst ja auch immer ein Set zum reparieren an Bord haben! 

Ich bin vorher immer mit der 4m Nussschale unterwegs gewesen. Ich kenne mein Revier sehr gut, ich weiß auch ein bisschen das Wetter einzuschätzen. Hatte auch brenzlige Situationen damit. Und sowas kriegste auch als Mietboot und da kannste glaub ich üble Sachen erleben. 

Zu den Melva-Frenzies: ich habe das noch nie so erlebt und ich behaupte mal, dass ich seit ein paar Jahren wirklich viel Zeit auf dem Meer verbringe. Letztendlich sind die eben 1 oder 2 Wochen im Jahr überhaupt nur im Revier und von daher ist es natürlich, wenn man sich nicht die Zeiten aussucht, extrem unwahrscheinlich sowas zu erwischen. Es war total geil. Es wurde relativ windig dort, ist allerdings geschützt und wir haben jetzt auch ein Boot was du so nicht mieten kannst. Die Seafox ist einfach für solche Verhältnisse gemacht. Man muss dort schon wissen was man machen kann. Aber von Leichtsinn brauch man hier nicht sprechen.

Eine gehörige Portion Respekt gehört aber auf jeden Fall dazu. Und deshalb zeig ich hier auch immer mal die Bilder von der wilden Seite des Meeres! 

Sicherheitsausrüstung sollte unproblematisch sein. Kannst du den Vermieter ja auch drauf ansprechen. Du musst ohnehin wissen wo es ist etc. Das wird bei uns auch in der Hafeneinfahrt und auf See kontrolliert durch die Guardia Civil. Für das Nichtmitführen sind empfindliche Strafen angesetzt. 

Allerdings frage ich mich bei so Böötchen wie Baumis dann auch wie man da alles an Pflichtausrüstung plus Angelzeug mitschleppen soll?


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. November 2018)

Ja, das ist tatsächlich nicht ganz einfach. Nachdem ich den Rettungsring nach außen auf den linken Schlauch verlegt habe, passt der komplette Rest plus ne Badeleiter in den Bugstausack.
Aber das nächste wird 3,80 oder 4m, da geht das dann ganz gut und bleibt noch händelbar.
Größer wird es erst, wenn ich mal mindestens die Hälfte des Jahres unten lebe...


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. November 2018)

hallöchen  
Also erstens finde ich fischen bei frenzys das tollste, leider zu selten.Melvas müssen es nicht unbedingt sein , aber trotzdem klasse.Glückwunsch..

Zweitens schöne Berichte und Bilder , kann ich schonmal bischen träumen vom nächsten Mal.danke dafür.

Und drittens kenne ich Kollegen die fahren zu zweit im 2,90 Schlauchi in Badehose und t-shirt aufs Meer raus.Die t-shirts sind dann wohl die Sicherheitsausrüstung.
Das ist jetzt keine Empfehlung zum nachmachen , aber wahr .Das andere Extrem ist evtl das Böötchen mit Ausrüstung vollzustopfen bis es untergeht. mir ist ein Neoprenanzug + Handy am wichtigsten .Und Wetterbericht  gucken .Etwas Wasser+Müsliriegel , ein Seil +etwas Werkzeug ,und ok , von mir aus auch ne Schwimmweste.
Euch allen TL


----------



## Mett (13. November 2018)

Wie immer schöne Berichte und Wahnsinns Bilder !!

Vielen Dank dafür !

Flug für Februar ist gebucht dann gehts mal wieder ans Salzige Nass für ein paar Tage


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. November 2018)

Hier noch das Inchiku Video:


----------



## afbaumgartner (18. November 2018)

Geiles Video, Dario. Ich liebe ja Skorpionfische als Bourdetto (scharfer Fischeintopf).
Dem werden bestimmte Wirkungen nachgesagt, die ich so bestätigen kann...


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. November 2018)

Danke Baumi! Haben den Drachenkopf für die Zarzuela verwendet, das ist so ein klassischer katalanischer Fischeintopf. War auch sehr geil


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Danke Baumi! Haben den Drachenkopf für die Zarzuela verwendet, das ist so ein klassischer katalanischer Fischeintopf. War auch sehr geil


poste das doch mal im Kochtrööt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> poste das doch mal im Kochtrööt.



Hab das selber zum ersten mal gekocht und kann das Rezept nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Nidderauer (20. November 2018)

Hallo und danke noch für die Infos bezüglich der Bootsangelei @Baumi und Dario. Und Sorry wegen meiner leicht verspäteten Anwort, aber wir hatten einen unerwarteten Trauerfall in der Familie und da hat man anderes Sachen im Kopf. 

Sehr schönes und aufschlußreiches Video, Dario. Das schaut doch auch eher nach einem eher kurzweiligen Angeln aus. Es müssen doch nicht immer die Super-Premium-Speisefische sein, auf die man es absieht. Trotz dessen es sich natürlich jeder wünscht, mal in so einer Frenzy zu angeln und zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein, da spielt die Summe der bereits gemachten Erfahrungen ganz sicher die entscheidende Rolle. Bei mir rückt mit zunehmendem Alter der Kochtopf im Zusammenhang mit Angeln irgendwie immer weiter in den Hintergrund. Wenn etwas fürn Topf rausspringt, ist das super, aber die Angelziele werden nicht mehr danach ausgesucht, wo es am meisten gefüllte Töpfe zu holen gibt, sondern nach dem Erholungs- und Freizeitwert der Angelei insgesamt. 

Mir geht das trotzdem irgendwie nicht in den Kopf, dass es da keinen Bedarf an Angelbooten in der Form gibt, dass da ein Verleiher von leben könnte. Wenn das bekannt ist, dass vor allem in den Dämmerungszeiten die Fische am besten beißen, was liegt näher, als in diesen Zeiten 3-4 stündige Tripps anzubieten? Aber wenn es das nicht gibt, dann gehen die eigenen Überlegungen doch dann eher wieder in die Richtung eines eigenen Bootes, wobei hier aus Transportgründen etwas Aufblasbares in den Fokus rückt. Irgendeine Form der Bootsangelei wirds geben beim nächsten Mittelmeertrip. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. November 2018)

Hi Sven, es gibt Möglichkeiten, in Italien und GR Boote mit entsprechender Ausrüstung zu Chartern. In GR zumindest haben aber die günstig (80-100 €/Tag) zu mietenden in der Regel keine Navigationsbeleuchtung und auch kein GPS/Echolot.
In der höheren Preisklasse findet man das aber schon. Die Vermieter geben aber nur für eben mal ein paar Abendstunden so ein Boot nicht raus, es sei denn du blechst ordentlich. Da lohnt es sich dann höchstens, das Boot gleich mehrere Tage am Stück zu mieten.
Du musst bedenken dass der Angeltourismus in GR praktisch keine Rolle spielt. In Italien eher Angel-Inlandstourismus bzw. die Po-Angelei.
Man kommt dort also um was eigenes fast nicht rum, wenn man die Möglichkeiten wirklich ausschöpfen möchte.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Vafthrudnir (21. November 2018)

Mich hat das auch immer gewundert, aber ist so. Kommt einem so vor als wollen die nicht jeden Normalverdiener auf dem Wasser haben. In l'Estartit sollte der kleinste 6 PS Kutter 2016-17 schon 150 am Tag kosten und ich geh mal davon aus, dass die damit 10-18 Uhr meinen, hab gar nicht erst gefragt weil wir ein Schlauchboot mit hatten... Da liegen 100e Boote und auf dem Wasser ist keins. Klar für den Preis bekommst in Norge sone Nussschale ne ganze Woche...


----------



## Salt (22. November 2018)

Naja, ich hab immer das Gefühl, die Nachfrage für Angelboote ist am Mittelmeer (und auf den Kanaren) einfach viel geringer als wir denken.
Nach Skandinavien fahren jährlich tausende nur zum angeln.....nach Südeuropa fahren Sie mit Familie für den strandurlaub und auch wenn es threads wie diesen hier gibt, die meisten denken noch immer, eine Meeräsche mit 2kg ist das größte, was man im Mittelmeer fangen kann. 

Und die meisten, die es probieren, geben auf wenn sie zwei Tage lang auch vom Boot aus nur handlange Fische fangen. 

Wieviele Urlauber sieht man denn wenn man selbst dort ist, die auch ernsthaft am angeln sind? 

Für ne kleine Spitztur tagsüber zum Baden ist Bedarf.....aber zum ernsthaften Angeln??? 

Im Zweifel geht die Sache doch wie Norge an....zu dritt oder viert ne Woche runter und ein geeignetes Boot für die ganze Zeit. Dann kann man raus wenn's einem passt und der Preis sollte auch im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## tozi (22. November 2018)

Hallo an Alle hier. 
BITTE GENAU DURCHLESEN!!!
Meine Frau kam letzten Freitag vom Djerba-Urlaub zurück und brachte mir eine bunte Pfeffermischung mit. Da ich mich mit Pfeffer auskenne, wurde ich aufmerksam, weil ich die roten Körner darin nicht kannte. Ich versuchte die Körner zu Mördern, aber sie waren sehr hat. Einen kleinen Krümel hab ich probiert, nicht scharf, also kein Pfeffer! Beim googeln nach Samen / rot / schwarz bekam ich einen fast einen Schock. Paternostererbse, tödlich giftig. Ich hab weitergesucht und egal was, kein Irrtum möglich.
Ich habe danach alle 3 großen Djerba-Mitgliedsgruppen im FB kontaktiert. Danach ging es dort durch die Decke! Zwei Tage später, in Zusammenarbeit mit Reiseleitern und Touristikbüros, kontrollierte dann die Polizei in Midoun den Verkäufer und stellte die Giftware sicher. BITTE alle benachrichtigen, die auf Djerba waren, oder dorthin wollen!!!! Das Zeug ist schon längere Zeit dort im Umlauf. Gegenmittel gibt es nicht, bereits ein Samenkorn kann den Tod bedeuten. Wenn ich es nicht bemerkt hätte und ich hätte die Mischung in die Mühle getan, wäre letzten Sonntag mein Todestag gewesen!!!!!! Wer Fragen hat, bitte melden. 
Gruß Thomas

Es ist kein Scherz, die zuständige Polizeiabteilung Karlsruhe ist dran. Anbei Bilder


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. November 2018)

Ja, das stimmt, der Bedarf scheint recht gering.
Was halt dazukommt ist, dass du wirklich Revierkenntnisse brauchst. Nur mit einmal 5 Tage rumböteln und try and error ist schwierig (wenn auch mit Equipment machbar).
So zu dritt wär ne gute Gruppengröße, um im zeitigen Frühjahr mal nach Ligurien/ Toscana runter zu düsen und sich dort 3 Tage ne Pelle zu mieten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. November 2018)

Das ist es eben. Du musst stellen suchen. Das ist aber in Norge ja sicher auch so?

Und wenn man wirklich dort runter will zum Angeln findet man ja auch Orte, wo es gut ausgestattete Boote zu mieten gibt. Dann muss man aber auch danach aussuchen und nicht danach was Frau am schönsten findet  

Habt ihr zum Black Friday zugeschlagen? Ich habe mir ein paar Inchikus bestellt


----------



## Seatrout (25. November 2018)

Moin,
Ich bin gerade auf Sardinien mit Frau und Kind, daher nicht soo viel angelzeit.
Sind noch bis Weihnachten unten, vielleicht fang ich hin und wieder was.
Kann mir jemand tips für calamare vom ufer geben? Tiefes wasser? Flaches? 
Hab auch schon welche gefangen


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. November 2018)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu den bisherigen Fängen! 

Da du ja schon Kalmare erwischt hast, ist der Anfang ja schon gemacht. Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen an tieferen Stellen gemacht (5m oder so). Vor allem bei uns in Hafenanlagen. Eigentlich ist jede Hafenmole zur Dämmerungszeit ein guter Spot. Ein anderer meiner Uferspots war eine Felsspitze mit auch etwas tieferem Wasser und vermutlich auch ein bisschen Strömung. 

Dir noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Vafthrudnir (27. November 2018)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, der Bedarf scheint recht gering.
> Was halt dazukommt ist, dass du wirklich Revierkenntnisse brauchst. Nur mit einmal 5 Tage rumböteln und try and error ist schwierig (wenn auch mit Equipment machbar).


 Das ist im Prinzip die Nische um die es geht. All incl. fishing touren mit quasi Fanggarantie sind ja nun nicht so schwer zu finden.


afbaumgartner schrieb:


> So zu dritt wär ne gute Gruppengröße, um im zeitigen Frühjahr mal nach Ligurien/ Toscana runter zu düsen und sich dort 3 Tage ne Pelle zu mieten.


Was meinst du mit "zeitigem Frühjahr"?


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. November 2018)

Hi Vafthrudnir, März/Anfang April meine ich


----------



## Mett (27. November 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Habt ihr zum Black Friday zugeschlagen? Ich habe mir ein paar Inchikus bestellt



Na klar 

ebenfalls einige Inchikus

Außerdem ein paar kleinere Köder weil ich mal mit weniger Gewicht an einigen Stellen im Topwater testen möchte

Savage Gear Pop Prey 66

Savage gear TPE Mudd

bin schon sehr gespannt darauf


----------



## glavoc (27. November 2018)

Tach und Gruß in die Runde,
bin wieder hier. Gab ja richtig viel zu lesen und zum schauen - geile Videos Dario! Top & THX.
Hab während der Olivenernte natürlich auch bissle die Spinnrute geschwungen in der Adria...war eine sehr gute Zeit mit tollem Wetter bei 20°C Meerestemperatur. Sogar schwimmen war ich  .
Neben den üblichen Wölfen fing auch ich "Melvas" also Little Tunny /falscher Bonito vom Ufer aus. Allein dafür hatte der kl. Urlaub sich gelohnt.
Hatte und hab leider i.M. recht viel um die Ohren, werde aber den einen oder anderen Bericht verfassen...
bis bald
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. November 2018)

Na glavoc da freuen wir uns doch auf Wölfe und Little Thunnys  Melvas sind Fregattmakrelen/ Unechte Bonitos und nicht Little Thunnies  

Je näher Weihnachten rückt, desto näher auch schon wieder Spanien. Nicht mal mehr ein Monat. Diesmal wird dann endlich aufgerüstet. Haben uns mal ein neues Echolot gegönnt (Lowrance HDS Live 9 )


----------



## glavoc (28. November 2018)

Zitat scorp10n77:"
_Je näher Weihnachten rückt, desto näher auch schon wieder Spanien. Nicht mal mehr ein Monat. Diesmal wird dann endlich aufgerüstet. Haben uns mal ein neues Echolot gegönnt (Lowrance HDS Live 9 )_

du glücklicher 
Kenne mich leider 0 mit span. Namen aus, sorry & Danke für die Aufklärung!

Also von vorne...

Norddalmatien im November

Vollgepackt erreichte ich also Mittags mein Inselchen...dickes Hallo, Begrüßen und festes Drücken der vollständigen Familie mit der einen und anderen Freudenträne in den Augen...nach dem Auspacken tolles Mittagsessen von Muttern - Hmmmm!!
Anschließend leider im sofortigem Anschluss wieder einmal eine Beerdigung  .
Recht spät am Abend ging ich auf ein Getränk mit der Schwester in die einzige Hafenkneipe jedoch nicht ohne meine Spinnrute mitzunehmen um wenigstens ein paar Würfe zu machen. 
Am vierten Spot fing ich auch prompt eine schöne Makrele. In der Kneipe behauptete dann ein älterer Herr, dass die Wölfe sich schon verabschiedet hätten. Etwas verwundert darüber, meinte ich dass ich dann eben andere Arten immer noch fangen könnte, wollte ihm jedoch nicht widersprechen.
Ich konnte es nicht glauben, war mir aber eigentlich sicher das sie noch da sein müssten. Jedoch hatte auch bei uns das Wetter gewütet...Es blieb also eine spannende Frage offen auf dem Weg nach Hause...


----------



## glavoc (29. November 2018)

am näxtem Tag stand noch der Rest der Olivenernte an, wobei meine Eltern schon den allermeisten Teil geerntet hatten. So sammelten wir also alle gemeinsam bei Sonnenschein und im T-Shirt die letzten Früchte von den Bäumen ein. Wir schafften beinahe alle und so konnte ich am Nachmittag dann ernsthaft der gestrigen Frage auf den Grund gehen^^ konkret mit Hilfe der ML Kombo das noch vorhanden sein der Wolfsbarsche zu überprüfen.

Ich fing an. Jedoch kein Wolf. Die ersten Spots brachten nix. Sollte der alte Herr recht gehabt haben? Irgendwann erreichte ich den kleinen Porat/Hafen und konnte superschnelle Verfolger meines Pencilsticks beobachten. Blieben jedoch leider nicht hängen. Ebenso im Hafenbeckeninneren. Was war es? Auf der tiefen Schnellbootfährmole entdeckte ich starke Schwärme Futterfisch in klein und groß. Durch die Draufsicht konnte ich zuschauen, wie diese sich bei einem Angriff vom losen Haufen zum Schwarm formierten und dieser sich um die Molenpfeiler drückt, schutzsuchend.
Da sah ich zum ersten Mal einen Hochgeschwindigkeitsräuber mit grünen Rücken sowie kräftigem Torpedokörperbau der ultraschnell und mit königlicher Eleganz den Schwarm angriff. Es war keine Makrele  soviel stand schon mal fest.
Ich umrundete den kl. Fischerhafen und setzte meine Tour fort. Direkt am ersten Topspot -nichts! ??? 
Ich konnte die Schäden des Herbststurms bewundern, er hatte die unmittelbare Küste mancherorts stark verändert. Aber Futterfische sowie dubiose Räuber waren doch hiergeblieben. Doch wo waren meine Wölfe hin? Paar ganz kleine hatte ich ja beim Hafen gesehen...Babywölfe. Aber wo sind die besseren hin?
Die Zeit drängt, bald wird die Dämmerung einsetzen, also schnell weiter, Strecke machen.
Zwei, drei Spots habe ich hinter mir, leider ohne Fisch, als ich in den Windschatten gelange also eine Landspitze umrunde.
Und tatsächlich, erste kleinere Wölfe zeigen sich als Verfolger - bin ich endlich fündig geworden, stimmt die Richtung? Hoffnungsvoll wandere ich weiter um einen besseren zu finden und tatsächlich kurz danach und einige hundert Meter weiter hängt er endlich  !! Ein Wolf.  Endlich! Sie sind noch da!
Glücklich und mit breitem Grinsen lande ich ihn und beeile mich noch etwas Strecke zu machen...
Ich werde mit weiteren Wölfen belohnt wobei der letzte am Ende der Tour unerwartet im Rudel ganz kleiner Wölfe zupackte. Er war mehr als doppelt so groß wie der Rest der Gruppe. Den vermutl. Grund sah ich nach dem Landen des Fisches. Eine Harpune oder ein Fischspeer hatte ihm einen Teil des Rückens bis zur Wirbelsäule hin ausgerissen. Insgesamt fing ich 4 Wölfe, lies jedoch einen kleineren weiter schwimmen. Lucky man!
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Mett (29. November 2018)

schöner Bericht Glavoc !!
Beneide euch immer zu den schönen Wölfen .. irgendwann hab ich auch einen 

Wunde ist aber sehr rund für eine Harpune oder ? Sieht auf dem Foto eher nach einem Räuber aus der mal zugepackt hat.


----------



## glavoc (29. November 2018)

Danke Mett, zu deiner Frage..Räuber (in diesem Fall der Kormoran) schließe ich mal aus. Der hat bessere Futterfischgrößen zur Auswahl. Habe Tage später nen Harpunierer getroffen, der meinte letztens einen in etwa der Gtröße am Rücken getroffen zu haben (einzelne Harpunenspitze), daher lege ich mich mal auf den Nachbarn fest 

Der nächste Tag oder wer ist der schnelle Räuber

Am näxtem Tag stand so einiges aufm`" to do Zettel "und so hatte ich nur kurz Zeit für einen kleinen Raubzug zwischendrin. Ich beschloss mit einem Needlefishstick loszuziehen und ging zur nähst möglichen Strecke. Ich wollte weiter rauskommen und auch diesen relativ neuen Stick ausgiebig testen. (Insgeheim hoffte ich einen kleinen AJ zu fangen)…
Es dauerte nicht viele Würfe und ich hatte einen Verfolger...er war superschnell fasste aber immer daneben...Also nochmal probiert. Und es hat sich bezahlt - endlich bleibt er kleben. Er zieht stark, ich entspanne etwas die Bremse...nach einen schönen Drill mit Flucht in die Uferfelsen, lande ich den Kollegen:











PS - Mett deine Savage Gear Topwater fangen, bei mir und bei diesem Typen auch. Ähnlich schauts bei mir auch aus mit der gleichen Fauna:






grüßle


----------



## Salt (29. November 2018)

Sehr nice glavoc

Schöner Tunny & die Wölfe ja sowieso immer bei dir. 
Ist das der Surfwalker im Bild? 

Grüße, Olaf


----------



## glavoc (1. Dezember 2018)

Danke Salt.
Ja, ist der Surfwalker. Insgesamt finde ich das Salt Programm von SG recht gut... Auch der 115S  fängt... ebenso wie beide Popwalker in 66 und 80mm.
Grüßle

Den schnellen Räuber hab ich dann noch lebend sofort zur Mutter gebracht. Die hat ihn auch sogleich "gemetzgert" .
So landete er auch aufm Holzgrill neben den drei Wölfen die ich tags zuvor fing. Hmmm mit Olivenöl und Papas Hauswein sehr lecker. Wichtig ist beim Luc, so heißt er in Dalmatien (Luz ausgesprochen) das sofortige ausbluten und frische Verarbeiten.

Am Nachmittag zog ich dann abermals los und konnte noch einen Wolf fangen:


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2018)

Ach Glavoc, wie gern würde ich mal mit Dir auf Deiner Insel angeln gehen,
Ich glaube, da kann selbst ich alter Hase noch ne Menge lernen.


----------



## glavoc (3. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch - danke für die Blumen, gibt aber gar nich soviel zu lernen...kenne halt meine Spots, mehr nicht. 

Am nächstem Tag nutzte ich die Wartezeit bis zum Mittagessen um eine nah gelegene Landspitze mit KuKös zu "bearbeiten". Eigentlich ein Doradenspot (wie oft ich dort wohl meine Handleinen versenkt habe?), der an ein paar wenigen Stellen aber auch andere Fische hergibt.
So war es glücklicherweise auch dieses Mal (oft aber auch nix^^). Ich fing diesen Burschen und beeilte mich dannach rechtzeitig zum Mittagessen zuhause zu sein.
Hier ist er, kurz nach der Landung:


----------



## glavoc (3. Dezember 2018)

An der Schnellbootfähre im Untergeschoss

Nach dem leckeren Essen, ging es dann recht hektisch an das verabschieden der lieben Schwester. Selbstredend  hab ich sie zum Fährboot begleitet. Natürlich nicht ohne meine MH Spinne mitzunehmen plus einer Köderbox… Als die Fähre ablegt und mein Vater mit mir zusammen, der Schwester zum Abschied ausgiebig gewunken haben, nahm ich die Rute in die Hand. Jedoch auf Topwater ging nix. So beschloss ich einen Casting Jig in den Karabiner zu hängen. Einfach weil er universeller fischt und weit mehr Spezies zum zupacken verführt. Nach dem ersten(?) oder zweitem Wurf, noch im Beisein meines älteren Herrn, hängt ein Fisch. Beide sind wir verdutzt. Der Fisch zieht nicht schnell aber kräftig.. und dann fühle ich mir wohl bekannte Kopfschläge. Sollte es gar ein Wolf sein? Tatsächlich tauchte aus dem adriatischem Blau des Meeres ein Portionswolfsbarsch auf, den ich meinem Vater zum heimbringen mitgab.






Ich blieb noch eine Weile und als ich langsam damit anfing, über ein Aufhören nachzudenken - Bäng!  hängt noch einer. Danach versuche ich es noch ne kurze Weile, packe jedoch zufrieden meine Siebensachen und geh heim.








Grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Dezember 2018)

Dieses Land in dem Milch und Honig fließen, und Wölfe auf Jigs beißen. Es gibt es also doch. Ja Wahnsinn! Freu mich wie immer über deine Berichte, die stets mein ganzes Anglerleben überbieten an Wölfen


----------



## glavoc (4. Dezember 2018)

Hatte ich nun schon ein paar Fänge von Wölfen auf Jigs - dort ist es so von 8,9m bis 5,6m tief. Sogar Doraden lassen sich (selten!) manchmal damit fangen.


Nur ein einziger Fisch, dafür aber ein besserer 

Der nächste Angeltrip war zäh... Meist hab ich diesen Urlaub vom späten Vormittag bis max. 17:30 geangelt.  Dann war endgültig dunkle Nacht. Auch hatte ich bisher eher so kurzfristige und auch kurzzeitige Touren unternommen. Daher fischte ich mehr oder weniger immer die gleichen Stellen ab, was sich wohl langsam bei den Fischkontakten bemerkbar machen würde oder auch schon anfing. Kurzum: es ging nix und auf einmal taucht weit draußen eine Bugwelle hinter dem Pencil auf. Es ist wohl kein Hornhecht, zu groß ist die "Beule". Kurz vorm Ufer erst der erste ernsthafte Biss, bleibt nicht hängen...Shit! Und als ich schon nicht mehr dran glaube, bei0t er zu. Danke Fisch. Danke Poseidon. Es bleibt dann bei dem einem einzigen, jedoch mit 45 cm der größte Fisch des Urlaubs auch wenn ich mich über die bisherigen Größen (nur einer zurück wegen zu klein, fast alle gut genährt) nicht beklagen wollte. Fangfoto:


----------



## glavoc (5. Dezember 2018)

"each lure catches on it`s day" ...

So lässt sich der folgende Angelausflug auch zusammenfassen. Immer wieder hatte ich bei den letzten Spinntouren auch vereinzelt Angriffe der schnellen Luc-tze.
Da jedoch genügend dicke Wölfe sich an den Futterfischen labten und sich auch noch fangen ließen, nahm ich es hin, dass diese einfach nicht hängen blieben. Nach zwei oder maximal drei Angriffen verloren sie spätestens  jegliches Interesse und verschwanden wieder.
Zuhause im Schrank habe ich in einen größeren Karton meine Spinnköder gelagert. Neben drei transparenten Boxen befüllt mit aktuell benutzten KuKö`s sowie einem Täschchen für Jigs, finden sich dort auch über die Jahre angesammelte Köder, die ich nach und nach aussortiert habe. Diese wurden in der Vergangenheit oftmals ausgiebig getestet, brachten aber keinen Fisch. Zumindest nicht bei meiner Angelei. Heißt also bei den von mir gegebenen Bedingungen ( Terrain, Fauna, Jahreszeit, Wurfweite, Köderführung) haben die KuKös nicht gefangen, was aber nicht bedeutet dass diese keinen Fisch bringen...
Irgendwann hab ich da drin dann rumgekruschtelt^^ . Bissl aus Langeweile, bissl aus Neugier und auch, um zu sehen was ich da so alles finde (ggf. fürs Süsswasser mitnehme). Und siehe da, ich finde ein Pärchen kleiner Maria Jigs, die ich ganz am Anfang meiner Spinnanglerkarriere einst im dortigen Angelladen in Zadar einmal gekauft hatte ( war ein Angebot/reduziert und da kann der Schwabe halt nicht nein sagen^^).
Ich erinnerte mich wie oft ich schon diese kleinen Dinger rausgefeuert hatte...aber nie hatten sie Abnehmer gefunden. Von der Machart her astreine Casting Jigs zum schnellen durchkurbeln mit einem einzigen Drilling am hinterem Ende. Der größere der beiden wanderte in meine Köderkiste (sowie noch ein, zwei weitere, eher flatternde).

Entschuldigt bitte diese längere Vorgeschichte aber eben dieser eine Jig (mit neonpinkrosa Bauchbemalung  ) spielte nun einmal die Hauptrolle beim nächsten und auch einzigem Fang jenes Spätnachmittags.
Und es sollte auch nicht lange dauern. Begonnen hatte ich meine Strecke mit einem Pencil. Mit ihm arbeite ich mich vor, bis zur Landspitze. Dort drehe ich um und auf einer Hausmole feuere ich mit dem Jugo im Rücken weit hinaus ins blaue. Auf halben Weg zurück, entdecke ich ihn - ein Torpedo!!!
Aber er bleibt nicht hängen. Trotzdem er ihn attackiert hat. Ich tausche auf "Flatterjig"...wieder nix, kein Interesse. Okay. Relativ aufgeregt beschließe ich, kurz auszusetzen. Beim stöbern (nicht mehr auf dem Steg, sondern in sicherer Deckung) in der Köderbox entschließe ich mich für den Staubfänger...
Mal sehen wie du dich schlägst``...so oder ähnlich, waren meine Gedanken als ich erneut den Haussteg betrat. Er flog sehr weit, dorthin, wo auch der Jugo/Scirocco zuvor meinen Stick getragen hatte. Ich ließ ihn sanft auftreffen und etwas durchsacken. Dann begann ich ihn einzuholen und etwas "Leben" in ihn einzuhauchen. Und plötzlich ein Tock...dann nochmal. Ganz kurz nur spüre ich auch einen Fisch, er macht sich aber sofort los/oder lässt los.
Egal - sie sind scharf drauf & ich bin zuversichtlich. Jetzt weiß ich endlich wann und auf was ich die kleinen Marias zu benutzen hab. Sehr cool, denke ich mir. Auch solche Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen, kann einen Spinnfischer so unendlich zufrieden machen. Am Steg passiert nix und ich setze meinen Weg fort. Und nicht unweit der Stelle wo ich den ersten fing - Angriff (ein leichtes Tock) ich kurbel weiter , dann TOCK und dann DRUCK!! Wow! Dieser Drill ist besser als der erste. Die 7-28g WG Rute krümmt sich und die Bremse muss endlich bissle arbeiten. Wunderschöne Fluchten legt er hin und ich habe unendlich viel Spaß diesen Fisch zu spüren, ihn besser kennenzulernen an der Spinnrute & -rolle. Irgendwann ist er gelandet ( den Drill durchlebe ich gerade erneut vor meinem geistigen Auge) und ich happy!

Beim Fototermin spuckt er dann noch einen Mini Kalmar heraus (der erste erbrach einen Ährenfisch).
Hätte ich gewusst, das es bei diesem weiterem einen Fisch geblieben wäre, wäre ich ganz sicher sofort heim gegangen 

grüßle


----------



## Mett (5. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schön, ja auch die alten Köder sollte man hin und wieder mal versuchen,
meinen absoluten Erstkauf habe ich immer dabei und bete bei jedem Einsatz das er wieder zurück kommt 

Heute ist meine Lieferung angekommen, ob der 7g SG nicht doch zu klein/leicht ist ...


----------



## Vafthrudnir (7. Dezember 2018)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hi Vafthrudnir, März/Anfang April meine ich


Erste Aprilwoche könnte passen, danach wollt ich mim SBF Kurs beginnen und danach ist schon Sommer.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Dezember 2018)

Was ist eigentlich mit unserem Franzosen aus Nizza? Pechsträhne? Schlechtes Wetter? Mit Protestaktionen gegen Macron beschäftigt?


----------



## fishgodeep (10. Dezember 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit unserem Franzosen aus Nizza? Pechsträhne? Schlechtes Wetter? Mit Protestaktionen gegen Macron beschäftigt?



Meinst du mich? haha

Ich denke Pechsträhne passt wohl am besten.

Ich liege seit einiger Zeit flach. Erst hatte ich eine Bandscheiben OP und dann, weil es so schön war, wurde ich letzte Woche nochmal an der Leiste operiert.
Mehr gibt es momentan leider nicht zu berichten. Ich denke in 2, 3 Wochen kann ich langsam wieder angreifen.

Glückwunsch übrigens an all die, die hier so toll gefangen haben und danke für die unterhaltsamen Berichte!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Dezember 2018)

fishgodeep schrieb:


> Meinst du mich? haha
> 
> Ich denke Pechsträhne passt wohl am besten.
> 
> ...



Jau dich mein ich! Da wir ein sehr ähnliches Spektrum an Zielfischen haben und du auch recht erfolgreich zu sein scheinst, hatte ich mich gefragt was mit dir passiert ist. Hört sich ja garnicht so toll an, ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und dass du zu Weihnachten wieder fit bist


----------



## glavoc (11. Dezember 2018)

@fishgodeep - auch von mir gute Besserung!

Den nächsten Bericht betitele ich mal mit..

Pech.

Eigentlich kam ich ja hierfür:






Und so kam auch der Tag des mahlen und pressen der Oliven. Damit auch die Chance, einmal einen völlig anderen, mir jedoch gut bekannten Spot zu fischen.
Tagsüber haben wir alles nötige vorbereitet um dann am Nachmittag rechtzeitig vor Ort zu sein. Klappte auch alles bestens, schnell auf Palette verladen, Auto umgeparkt und mehr als rechtzeitig war ich anschl. angelbereit .
Im Hafenbecken tut sich nix. Erst auf Höhe der Hafeneinfahrt, erste Verfolger. Vorfreude, dass sie da sind. Mittlerweile tuckern 3,4 Holzboote aus dem Hafen. Nicht ohne eine unbeschwerte Panula(Handleine) zu schleppen. Das letzte Boot ist erfolgreich und noch fast im Hafenbecken packt sich ein besserer Wolf den Ragot. Ich freue mich mit dem Rentnerpaar. Doch nun drehen auch die schon vorbeigefahrenen Boote und beginnen ambitioniert, ebenso vor mir zu schleppen...
Hier kann ich es jetzt völlig vergessen - Pech gehabt!
Superschnell wechsle ich den Spot, ehe sie dort anschl. auch noch zu trollen beginnen.
Am neuen Spot: Minibarsche - Pech und weg hier, denke ich mir.
Die Strecke wird jetzt recht flach. Meinem Pencil folgen immer wieder Räuber...leider die falschen: Hornhechte 
So ein Pech, irgendwann packt auch einer zu. Ich entscheide mich, ihn mit Köder im Maul weiter dort schwimmen zu lassen. Hoffe, ein richtiger Räuber findet gefallen an dem Livebait…
Es dauert einige Minuten bis er sich losgemacht hat...von besseren Räubern keine Spur..
Frust macht sich breit. Noch 3,4 vielleicht 5 gute Stellen kommen nur noch. Ich beeile mich...
So in der Hälfte endlich, etwas großes. Hoffnung. Will nicht. Ich werfe erneut...und dann passiert etwas, was ich bis dato nicht kannte. Es ruckt an der Rute, Biss! und sofort im selben Moment - nichts! Keinerlei Wiederstand... Sollte etwa ein Blue? Nein, die geflochtene war gerissen. Irgendwo hinter dem FC...vermutlich beim schwimmen lassen des Hornhechts beschädigt worden. Verdammt!! Guter Fisch weg, Teurer und neuer Pencil weg samt Vorfach... Ich bin fassungslos! Also neu binden im Licht einer alten Laterne, die Nacht bricht herein und damit die Beisszeit rum...So auch an diesem Abend...
Geknickt kehre ich zur Ölpresse zurück wo ein ebenso geknickter Vater mir verkündet, dass sich aufgrund von Vetternwirtschaft unsere Oliven auf einmal weit hinten in der Liste befinden...mussten dann spät nachts abermals dorthin zurück.
Auch ich habe Pechtage.
grüßle


----------



## Mett (11. Dezember 2018)

@fishgodeep - wünsche auch gute Besserung !

Und nun eine Bitte an euch !

Ich habe mich beim Köderkauf vor ein paar Wochen angefagen mit Jigs zu beschäftigen,
außer mit Inchikus (sind ja auch Jigs) habe ich keine Erfahrung damit.
Ich denke an Jigs zwischen 15 und 50g die ich vom Ufer aus verwenden will.

Mit den verschiedenen Bauarten (Kopf, Mittel oder Hecklastig) habe ich mich schon beschäftigt und sind mir auch soweit klar.

Was mir nicht so ganz klar ist sind die Haken ...
Assisthooks vorne und hinten einen Drilling ? oder nur vorne .. kein Plan ... lt. Google ist scheinbar alles und nichts möglich ...

Vieleicht könnt ihr ja auch ein paar Tips geben welche ihr verwendet !
Finde zb. den "Catch-it Double Head" sehr interessant, aber ob der brauchbar ist weiss ich nicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2018)

glavoc schrieb:


> @fishgodeep - auch von mir gute Besserung!
> 
> Den nächsten Bericht betitele ich mal mit..
> 
> ...



Dafür lässt der unterschiedliche Reifegrad der Oliven auf ein sehr gutes Öl hoffen


----------



## glavoc (11. Dezember 2018)

Ja, hoffen wir mal. Dieses Jahr war eindeutig ein Orkula-Jahr. So nennen sie die großen vom Bild. Wenn ich einmal meinen Lebensschwerpunkt auf die Insel verleg` besuchst du mich mal zum Wölfe jagen aufm Eiland 
grüßle


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2018)

Die Einladung würde ich nur zu gern annehmen.
fragt sich nur, wann du gedenkst sich dort zur Ruhe zu setzen und wie das Eiland heißt bzw. wo es ist .


----------



## glavoc (11. Dezember 2018)

Sind noch paar Jährchen & der Name wird sicher nicht hier verraten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2018)

hab ich auch nicht erwartet, sonst wäre schnell Schluss mit Ruhe und Erholung


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2018)

glavoc schrieb:


> Sind noch paar Jährchen & der Name wird sicher nicht hier verraten.



Ich hab da ja kein Problem mit und finds auch vollkommen in O. wenn du das nicht machen möchtest, aber glaubst du ehrlich, dass deine Insel sofort mit Anglern von hier geflutet wird ?  So viele Leute lesen hier glaub ich auch garnicht mit. Und deine Anreise hört sich auch immer ein wenig kompliziert an. Ich hab jedenfalls das ja nie geheim gehandhabt und ich glaub ich hab noch keine Leute angelockt  Ich werd zwar hin und wieder mal gefragt... 



Mett schrieb:


> @fishgodeep - wünsche auch gute Besserung !
> 
> Und nun eine Bitte an euch !
> 
> ...



Also da geht ja auch so ziemlich alles. Ich denke die Variante Drilling hinten ist absolut legitim und für viele Sachen relativ gut geeignet. Es gibt auch Jigs mit Einzel vorn und Drilling hinten. Meine Fische auf solche Jigs hingen bisher eigentlich immer am Drilling . Single vorne ist eine gute Variante für Shorejigging weil du die Hängergefahr deutlich verringerst. Wichtig ist dass die Hakenöffnung größer ist als der Jig breit. Ich finde diese Variante irgendwie weniger elegant und nutze sie nur für Thuna, da ich dann weniger Verletzungsgefahr für den Fisch sehe. Ansonsten fand ich, wo ichs mal auf Mahi ausprobiert habe, dass die Hookup Rate mir zu gering war. Beim Vertical jigging wirds natürlich auch immer wieder praktiziert so. Da kann ich nicht so viel Erfahrung zu beisteuern. Wenn der Fisch deinen Jig komplett frisst ist das denke ich auch wurscht. 
Die Variante single vorne und hinten ist eher so eine Slow Jig Sache. Normalerweise atackieren fische ja gern am Kopf und deshalbt reicht auch theoretisch ein Haken in Kopfnähe des Jigs. Slow Jigs funktionieren aber eher im Fallen und da geht die Direktionalität dann flöten. 

Ich hab meine Assists bisher teilweise selbst gemacht mit Owner SJ Haken (gammeln dir unterm Hintern weg, wie alle Owner) und YGK Assist Rope. Ansonsten kannst du bei dem Hersteller deiner Jigs eigentlich immer adäquate Kaufen. Z.b. von Damiki usw. Außer du kaufst bei Ali, da kann ich nicht sagen ob das dann auch so ist.


----------



## Mett (13. Dezember 2018)

Danke Scorp für die Erklärung,
zumindest bei den ersten werde ich mir fertige Assits kaufen.
Bezüglich der Hakengröße hast du mich jetzt etwas verunsichert, ich habe gelesen man soll eher "kleinere" leichte Haken verwenden,
weil diese vom Fisch bei der Attacke "eingesaugt" werden.

Ansonsten tendiere ich im Moment eher zu zwei Haken vorne, weil ich doch sehr oft auf Felsen stoße, und auf den Drilling zu verzichten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2018)

Ja das hängt jetzt sicher auch wieder von der Methode ab. Ich mein ich fisch meine Casting Jigs ja immer mit Drillingen. Die werden ja auch nicht eingesaugt. Ich denke dass das nur bei Slowjigs relevant ist und da kann es gut sein dass man das so macht. Bei schneller geführten Jigs liegt der Haken ja im Prinzip direkt am Jig an und die Haken sind dann einfach nicht so exponiert wenn ein Biss kommt. Außerdem vertüddeln die sich dann immer so komisch. 

Aber ich bin doch nicht der einzige Jigger hier. Sollen die anderen doch auch mal was dazu sagen. @fishgodeep ? @afbaumgartner ?

Achso noch etwas: Es gibt ja auch schwere und leichte Hooks in der selben Größe, die einfach unterschiedlich stark sind. Es ist natürlich sinnfrei einen Hook für DTTs auf Dentex zu verwenden, wenn es einen leichteren gibt, der auch stark genug ist. Es gilt ja sowieso beim Fischen immer So stark wie nötig, so fein wie möglich.

Lass dich von mir nicht zu sehr verunsichern, ich fische meistens eher mit Drillingen. Ich jigge sowieso nicht mehr so viel. Probier es einfach mal aus. Du wirst ja eh nicht nur einen einzigen Jig haben also kannst du auch mal mit einem Haken an verschiedenen Modellen austesten.


----------



## Nidderauer (17. Dezember 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die Variante single vorne und hinten ist eher so eine Slow Jig Sache. Normalerweise atackieren fische ja gern am Kopf und deshalbt reicht auch theoretisch ein Haken in Kopfnähe des Jigs. Slow Jigs funktionieren aber eher im Fallen und da geht die Direktionalität dann flöten.



Moin,

na die große Kunst beim Fallenlassen ist ja (ähnlich wie beim Pilken, da geht das auch wunderbar), dass man den Köder nicht an gespannter Schnur absinken lässt sondern quasi nach dem Jiggen im freien Fall fallen lässt, aber eben mit der Angel da unmittelbar hinterhergeht, sodass die Schnur zwar während des Fallens nicht gespannt ist, man aber eben mit der Angel ganz knapp hinterher ist und so auch sämtliche Attacken mitbekommt.

Das ist aber eine extrem anstrengende Art zu angeln, die viel Konzentration erfordert. Aber es lohnt sich, weil die Fische den Köder nur ganz kurz in ihrem Gesichtsfeld haben und nicht lange gucken können, ob sie das entsprechende Modell bereits kennen.

Wie der Köder zu Boden fällt hängt auch mit dessen Schwerpunkt zusammen. Nur weil der Köder normalerweise "hinten" in den Karabiner eingehängt wird, bedeutet das nicht unbedingt, dass er nicht mit "hinten" voran Richtung Grund fällt. Deshalb sollte "Vorne" auch immer die Seite sein, mit der der Köder zu Grund sinkt und dort sollten eben auch die Haken angebracht sein. Würde da immer einen scharfen Drilling vorziehen, sodass sich der Angreifer quasi schon bei der Attacke selbst hakt.  

Grüße Sven


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. Dezember 2018)

Ahoi Kinners.

Die Hakenfrage lässt sich so nicht so leicht beantworten. Hier mal meine Gedanken: 
Bei den geschilderten kleinen Jigs im 10-50g Bereich ist vorne und hinten glaube ich nicht so wichtig.
Die sind einfach zu kurz. Ein ordentlicher Fisch macht sowas in einem Happen weg. Schonmal beobachtet, wie ein Zacki ne fette Sardine inhaliert?
Ein Assist, der die von Dario geschilderte Vorgabe Hakenöffnung >Köderbreite (Am besten knapp doppelte Köderbreite) erfüllt, wird einen guten Fisch ziemlich sicher fassen.
In so fern arbeiten Assists selektiver.
Ins genaue Setup fließen diverse Faktoren ein: Abgesehen vom Zielfisch die Wassertiefe, die Bodenbeschaffenheit, die Strömung.
Der Jig muss so schwer sein, dass er innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit Bodenkontakt hat, es sei denn du willst durch das Mittelwasser.
Ein Assist hat dabei mit seinem Schnuranteil, Solid-und Splitring tendenziell einen größeren Wasserwiderstand, sinkt also etwas langsamer und braucht länger
Andererseits kann der Widerstand ein Vorteil sein, denn gegen eben diesen Widerstand bekommt man die Schnur schneller straff und eben schnell wieder den Kontakt zum Köder, wenn dieser am Grund war. Den Effekt kann ein kleiner Gummikalmar am Assist noch verstärken (und einen zusätzlichen Reiz schaffen). Dazu möglichst dünnes Braid als Hauptschnur.
Die Tatsache, dass man beim klassischen Jiggen vom Ufer den Köder immer wieder Absinken lässt, bringt notgedrungen einen wiederholten Kontaktverlust mit sich.
Da sind ultrascharfe Haken von Vorteil. In steinreichen Gebieten sollte man daher regelmäßig kontrollieren.
Drillinge fliegen bei mir nach einigen Gemetzeln mit minderjährigen Zackis komplett raus. Wobei ich an Jigs schon länger nur Assists (vorne) geriggt habe.


----------



## glavoc (18. Dezember 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich hab da ja kein Problem mit und finds auch vollkommen in O. wenn du das nicht machen möchtest, aber glaubst du ehrlich, dass deine Insel sofort mit Anglern von hier geflutet wird ?  So viele Leute lesen hier glaub ich auch garnicht mit. Und deine Anreise hört sich auch immer ein wenig kompliziert an. Ich hab jedenfalls das ja nie geheim gehandhabt und ich glaub ich hab noch keine Leute angelockt  Ich werd zwar hin und wieder mal gefragt...
> .



Ahoi Dario,
bei dieser Thematik geht`s gar nicht so sehr um mich & wie ich das einschätze. Tatsächlich leben meine Eltern da und auch ich bin stark verbandelt mit der kleinen Dorf/Inselgemeinschaft. Seit jeher lernen die jungen von den alten und einen Satz den jede/r lernt, lautet: Ne kazi! Sag nix!
Man redet nicht...weder über die Köder, noch die Zeit, Methode und erst recht nicht über die "Posta", den Spot.
Kurzum: Recht schnell lernt man, die Klappe zu halten.

Alle Fische die ich entnehme, fehlen den alten Pensionären. Die haben sie aber nötig! Nötiger als ich und meine Eltern. Wir können ganz leicht kaufen, sie müssen sparen. Also: kommt da her, latscht abends mit dem Stecken am Ufer entlang und fängt uns noch gut die Fische weg^^...fehlt nur noch, das demnächst auch andere mit so nem Stecken ebenso das Ufer beackern...und dann stellt er noch unsere Insel ins Internet^^  - Verstehste ?
Dem Frieden wegen. Zudem lässt sich ja dennoch über das Uferspinnen im flachem plaudern ohne das der Ort eine Rolle spielt.
Denke ich zumindest.

PS wenn ich mal Orte benenne, so sind diese schon z.Bsp. von kroat. Zeitschriften breitgetreten worden. Ich "verbrenne" keine Spots.

Allen lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2018)

Verstehen tue ich das so halb  Aber es ist wie gesagt für mich auch ok. Ich nenne meine Spots hier ja auch nicht, außer sie sind weithin bekannt. 

Seit ich mit Livebaits angle hab ich z.B. manchen Dentex gefangen. Das finden die Leute schon geil und wollen auch, und ein Geheimnis aus der Methode mache ich auch nicht. Aber glaubst du, es probiert mal einer mit Livebait? Sind alle zu faul. 

Anderes Beispiel: der Channel den ich hier schon häufiger mal verlinkt hab: Lured Fishing. Ja der macht auch kein Geheimnis draus. Also jemand von dort erkennt die Spots bestimmt auch. Er hat das auch mal in seinen Videos thematisiert. Es macht eben nicht nur der Spot aus. Es muss schon der richtige Spot, zur richtigen Zeit und mit den richtigen Methoden sein. 

Aber will das auch garnicht weiter thematisieren. Ich find das geht in Ordnung, dass du das so handhabst. Auch wenn ich von mir jetzt nicht glauben würde, dort mit reiner Ortskenntnis solche Strecken hinzulegen wie du. Das ist der Wahnsinn, was du da immer raushaust!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Glavoc,
ich habe vollstes Verständnis , ich weiß nur zu gut, wie die Leute auf dem Land ticken
und auf einer kleinen Insel ist es bestimmt nicht besser. Das ist auf der ganzen Welt so.
Dass bei den Pensionären Neid aufkommt ist auch nur zu gut zu verstehen, wenn man mal betrachtet, was für Renten in 
Kroatien gezahlt werden.
Es ist Deine Heimat und ich kann gut verstehen, dass Du es dir mit den Leuten nicht verderben willst.

In diesem Sinne
Petri Heil


----------



## glavoc (18. Dezember 2018)

Danke Brillendorsch für die exakte Beschreibung der Verhältnisse! 100% getroffen. Eben, aus Respekt für die Einheimischen, nicht so dass ich Panik hätte.
So muss ich mir halt nichts nachsagen lassen & behalte eine weiße Weste.
Zur Zeit herrschen dort harte Zeiten...Stichwort: Exodus der Jugend, Fachkräfte, Mediziner...
​Allein an welchen Steinufern ich lang muss, dass machen die aller wenigsten mit .  Es ist dort schon einiges an Bereitschaft von Nöten um vom Ufer den einen oder anderen Fisch zu fangen. Langsam (auch weil immer billiger erhältlich) gibt es mittlerweile das eine oder andere Angelvideo von dort zu sehen. 
Ja, Dalmatien ist STEINREICH im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Eulenspiegel hätte seinen Spaß nicht einmal in eine Truhe packen müssen^^..
Uferbeschaffenheit:





allen tl und lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Dezember 2018)

Palo auf Spinne ist einfach kaum zu toppen! 

Donnerstag geht es bei mir los  Mal gucken was die Kalmare und Dentex machen


----------



## Mett (19. Dezember 2018)

Danke euch für die Antworten und Tipps zu den Jigs !
Ich werde mich mal weiter damit befassen und bei der nächsten Bestellung ein paar zum testen ordern.

@Glavoac 
Finde das kann und soll jeder machen wie er meint, kann deinen Standpunkt natürlich absolut verstehen,
ich gebe auch nur Tipps über Bereiche und lasse mich nur sehr ungern darauf ein genaue Spots anzupreisen (wenn man nett fragt dann vieleicht per PN ).
Wie Scorp auch schon gesagt hat würde das auch nicht viel bringen, ich habe Spots da geht im Sommer gar nichts dafür ist dort im Winter und Frühjahr die Hölle los,
Man muss sein Gebiet schon "lesen" lernen.
Nichts ist übler als wenn ich eine Stunde zu Fuß einen Spot ansteuere wo es rundum nur diese eine Möglichkeit gibt und 
dann stehen da schon 2 Leute und ich muss wieder zurück.

Steinufer ?! Na solch Steine am Ufer würde ich mir Wünschen ...
Auf Mallorca ist in Ufernähe alles so "zerfressen" das ich mir dort sehr häufig so die Schuhe aufreiße das sie nur noch zum entsorgen sind (und ich rede hier nicht von Sportschuhen)


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2018)

hier angel ich , wenn ich in Kroatien bin, wie zu sehen, auch sehr steinig.
Das Boot gehört einem Freund und mit ihm fahre ich auch durch die Bucht. 
Leider hat er vom Angeln nicht wirklich viel Ahnung.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Dezember 2018)

Mett schrieb:


> Steinufer ?! Na solch Steine am Ufer würde ich mir Wünschen ...
> Auf Mallorca ist in Ufernähe alles so "zerfressen" das ich mir dort sehr häufig so die Schuhe aufreiße das sie nur noch zum entsorgen sind (und ich rede hier nicht von Sportschuhen)



Hahaha das dachte ich mir auch. Wenn ich da an unser Cap de Creus Vulkangestein denke. Aber alles hat seine Tücken. 

So morgen gehts los. Ich melde mich schonmal ab und wünsche euch allen schöne Festtage, ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch !


----------



## Mett (21. Dezember 2018)

Möchte hier auch allen schöne Feiertage wünschen und einen Guten Rutsch in neue Jahr !

Scorp wünsche ich zusätzlich einen Haufen schöne Fänge damit wir das neue Jahr gleich wieder mit dem lesen eines tollen Bericht starten können.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich danke dir. Momentan ist hier absolutes Bombenangelwetter und auch an sich geiles Wetter. Nur mein Boot ist grad nicht im Wasser. Also drückt die Daumen dass Pere hdute fertig wird, sonst kann ich über die Feiertage nicht fischen


----------



## Krallblei (22. Dezember 2018)

*Daumendrück*


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schönes Boot, schaut gut gepflegt zu sein. Mit Welle. Tolles Bild Brillendorsch!
Dario ist also wohlbehalten angekommen, tl, gutes Wetter und viel Fisch! Hoffe alles klappt!
grüßle


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

glavoc schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Boot, schaut gut gepflegt zu sein. Mit Welle. Tolles Bild Brillendorsch!
> Dario ist also wohlbehalten angekommen, tl, gutes Wetter und viel Fisch! Hoffe alles klappt!
> grüßle


ja, ein sehr gepflegtes Boot mit 30 Ps- Einzylinder Fiat-Diesel.
Eine wunderschöne Ecke, abseits der Touristenströme


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2018)

Shorejigging, Casting und ShoreSlow, dann aber am Ende...

noch ein kleiner Bericht. Das Wetter war schön. Bonaca. Also Ententeich. Noch hielt die Schönwetterfront & das wollte ich ausnutzen. Etwas zu spät brach ich auf. Ziel war ein Spot, wo ich so 30m Tiefe in Wurfweite erreichen kann, der jedoch im Sommer völlig überladen mit Booten, Seglern und Jetski-s ist. Jetzt jedoch im Jahresende, hatte ich zumindest Ruhe am Platz...So war es auch, als ich die schöne Bucht erreiche- traumhaft.
Niemand, nur ich und die stille blaue See. An den Ufern springe und klettere ich zum Buchtende hin. Hier fällt von der sehr flachen Bucht kommend der Boden recht schnell. Der Grund bildet ein Tal, dessen Gegenüber in Form einer kleinen Insel malerisch da liegt.
Eingepackt hatte ich eine Wundertüte voller Jigs im 30-45g Bereich.
Ausgiebig feuerte ich bestimmt 5 Modelle aller nur denkbarer Varianten. Also der klassische Casting, der eher flatternde und vielseitigere Jigpara, sowie SlowJigs … Das Ufer steigt an und irgendwann sind die Felsen so hoch, dass man etwas bissle klettern muss. Doch außer Hornhecht und Schriftbarsch fanden die Jigs keine Abnehmer. Irgendwann musste ich dann doch los. Die Felsen und damit das Tiefe verlassen.
Ich musste mich sputen und wechselte auf Topwater. Da ich eine 28-55 g Schleuder fischte, war ein entsprechend großer und damit schwerer Köder nötig.
Meiner war 13 cm lang und 28g schwer. Recht gefrustet über das Sinnfreie ShoreAllesCasting (zum Glück Hängerfrei) beschloss ich dickköpfig bei diesem einen Pencil zu bleiben, komme was wolle.
Dort wird es flach und strömungsreich. Fatalistisch warf ich den Bait, denn ich bis dato eigentlich auch nie wirklich geangelt hatte, trotzig eins aufs andere Mal raus und beeilte mich Strecke zu machen. Doch nichts passiert. Mal ein kleiner Horni als Verfolger...
Ich muss weiter, die Zeit drängt.

...und dann aber am Ende, als ich es selbst nicht mehr glaube, beschenkt mich Poseidon mit einen 50cm Wolf, der ganz kurz vorm Ufer in der Dämmerung zu beißt ! Danke dir Meeresgott!! Wenn auch nur immer die gleichen Arten und nicht die von mir erhofften Besucher, so könnt ihr mir glauben, habe ich mich selten über einen Fisch so gefreut.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Allen erholsame, und Frohe Weihnachtstage.
lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

Petri Glavoc, ein wunderschöner erarbeiteter Fisch


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2018)

Danke dir. Liebes Grüßle und schöne Tage!


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

Dir und allen Anderen auch ein gesegnetes Fest


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Dezember 2018)

Wünsche ebenfalls ein paar erholsame Tage zum Jahresende in die Runde, tolle Angelerlebnisse, falls ihr on Tour seid und natürlich alles Gute für 2019. Vor allem gute Fänge und Berichte 

Toller Woba @glavoc, sowas steht auch auf dem Wunschzettel für 2019. 

Wie weit Richtung Süden sollte man denn für solche Fische am Mittelmeer im Februar fahren, wenn man realistische Chancen haben möchte? Und zwar völlig unabhängig, ob Riviera oder Adria. Da wird man zumindest in Italien wohl fast runter bis auf die Höhe von Sizilien reisen müssen oder z.b. nach Nord-Griechenland?

Danke für entsprechende Einschätzungen!

Grüße Sven


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2018)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Wie weit Richtung Süden sollte man denn für solche Fische am Mittelmeer im Februar fahren, wenn man realistische Chancen haben möchte?



Also für meine Gegend sag` ich mal im Februar gar nich. Da pimpern die größeren Wölfe^^.
Bis in den April hinein ist bei mir >Kopffüßlerjagd angesagt...zumindest vom Ufer & so weit draußen in der Adria...
Gibt aber auch Stellen am Festland (Mündungen, untermeerische Quellen, Fischereihäfen etc.) wo es möglich wäre...


Wünsche allen Gesundheit, Freude im Herzen und innere Zufriedenheit! Frohe Feiertage allen!


----------



## glavoc (24. Dezember 2018)

glavoc schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch Stellen am Festland (Mündungen, untermeerische Quellen, Fischereihäfen etc.) wo es möglich wäre...!



Kein Wolf aber Frequenzangeln auf Blaubarsch mitten im Februar...

guckst du:


----------



## zokker (25. Dezember 2018)

glavoc schrieb:


> Kein Wolf aber Frequenzangeln auf Blaubarsch mitten im Februar...
> 
> guckst du:



Fische hacken ... na toll ... wer will das denn sehen.


----------



## glavoc (26. Dezember 2018)

Das ist ein großer Schwarm Blaubarsche .
Der hatte dort tagelang vermutl. Tonnen von Meeräschen "gehackt" (Aber so richtig...). Hab gar nicht so drauf geachtet, aber die fischen doch Wobbler mit Drillingen, oder?
Der Spot:
https://infrastruct.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/novigrad.jpg
Es wurde nach Möglichkeiten gefragt, ich hab nur geantwortet^^ so ganz unmoralisch 
lg


----------



## Nidderauer (27. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Glavoc,

Danke fürs Video. Frequenzangeln... , hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Hab sowas vor über 20 Jahren erlebt, als erstmals riesige Kormoranschwärme an manchen Gewässern aufgetaucht sind und die Fische zusammengetrieben haben. Die standen dann schutzsuchenderweise unter Brücken und obwohl da beispielsweise auch schöne Barsche dabei standen, war es nicht möglich, die zu fangen, weil man ständig hochrückige Brassen oder Karpfen mit dem Twister gehakt hat.' Ansonsten passiert mir das nur alle Schaltjahr mal, dass ich einen Fisch von außen hake, der es eigentlich nicht auf den Köder abgesehen hat.

Das müssen aber auch mächtige Schwärme sein, bei so einer hohen Anzahl gehakter Fische. Letztlich ist das auch egal, ob der Fisch am Maul gehakt ist oder in der Seite, wenn er ohnehin zur Mitnahme bestimmt ist. Freiwillig springt ja ohnehin kein Fisch in des Anglers Topf.

Was machen die Blaubarsche denn da, laichen die auch im Süßwasser bzw. im Bereich der Flußmündungen?

Grüße Sven


----------



## glavoc (28. Dezember 2018)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Was machen die Blaubarsche denn da, laichen die auch im Süßwasser bzw. im Bereich der Flußmündungen?



Meeräschen fressen. Hatte ich ja bereits verlinkt, hier spektakuläre Aufnahmen aus Amerika allerdings:





Ging wohl ne ganze Zeit dort ab, sieht man auch im Video. Kroatische Angelmedien 6 -kanäle hatten auch berichtet...Dennoch kannste keinen Urlaub buchen und mit ihnen ein Treffen vereinbaren^^ - brauchste Leute vor Ort und dann spontan Zeit 
lg


----------



## Bertone (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke das sind Menhaden, bzw. Mossbunker oder Bunker genannt. Die zeigen exakt dieses Verhalten im Schwarm.


----------



## glavoc (30. Dezember 2018)

@Bertone - Gut erkannt, mangels solch spektakulärer Aufnahmen fürs Mittelmeer hatte ich halt "Mullet Run" in die Suchmaschine getippt. Statt Meeräschen werden im Video halt Bunker gefressen...
grüßle


----------



## glavoc (30. Dezember 2018)

Schlechtes Wetter und viel zu tun

Mittlerweile war das Wetter wie angekündigt schlechter geworden. Es stürmte die Bura...der Wind wechselte aber auch seine Richtung (Jugo).
Drei Weinfässer mussten gereinigt und wieder befüllt werden. Die Motorsäge den Olivenhain besuchen.
Viel zu tun. Die Bedingungen zum Angeln eh eher schlechter. So ging ich kaum und wenn, recht kurz nur los.
Einmal eine Usata,(kleiner Topwater direkt an der Windkante einer Hafenmole) sowie 3,4 kleinere Wölfe. Nur bei solch einer turbulenten See benutze ich tagsüber klassische Wobbler! Und nur dann fange ich mit ihnen zuverlässig, allerdings eher nur kleinere. Ein großer ist mir bisher nie drauf.


----------



## glavoc (30. Dezember 2018)

Und dann kam der letzte Sonntag. Die Dinge erledigt, hatte ich frei . Aber auch das Wetter spielte mit. Zwischen diesen stürmischeren Tagen tat sich für einen knappen Tag ein Zeitfenster voll Sonne und windstille auf.
Als ich letztens Shorejiggen war, konnte ich am anderen, gegenüberliegenden Ufer, unerreichbar für mich, immer wieder flüchtende Kleinfische entdecken. Schon da hatte ich mir überlegt, dort hin zu laufen. Diejenigen die meinen Bericht gelesen haben, wissen dass ich mich dann anders entschieden hatte. Aber jetzt konnte ich es dort probieren, … und auch den Spot beangeln, wo ich meinen ersten WoBa fing. An diesen musste ich aufm Weg dran vorbei. Die Sonne schien, es war warm, ich war happy!
Am Spot, wo ich meinen ersten Wolf fing, war nur eine kleine Gruppe Jungfische am Start. Das nutzte ich aus, um den einen oder anderen Miniköder anzutesten und als endlich ich und die Jungwolfcrew genug hatten, zog ich weiter.

Dann erreiche ich die Strecke, wo ich flüchtende Futterfische ausgemacht hatte. Vielleicht waren es ja nur Hornhechte vor denen die Ährenfische flüchteten? Spannung kam auf. Vorsichtig bewege ich mich am Ufer entlang. Ich werfe und fische die Stellen ab, abba nix. Komme nun schon an den äußeren Punkt und hab die Stellen, wo die Kleinfische sprangen, schon hinter mir.
Auch an der Spitze tut sich nix und ich umrunde sie schon, als kurz darauf ein großer Wolf auftaucht. Er verfolgt den Pencil, beißt aber nicht mal und dreht dann ab. ScheiXXe! Geschockt, nervös, aufgeregt halte ich ganz kurz inne. Konzentriert beginne ich erneut, Wurf, sanft absetzen, schön und zügig geführt und tatsächlich, er zeigt sich wieder! Folgt dem Plastestück, betrachtet es... ich komme dem Ufer immer näher, beiß doch endlich! Dann bin ich schon am Ufer, er folgt immer noch, ich bugsiere den Köder in eine Spalte um noch ein, zwei Twitchbewegungen machen zu können. Als selbst diese gemacht sind lasse ich den Köder stehen, kann er doch nicht weiter. Und dann, direkt vor meinen Füßen und Augen packt er zu und hängt.
Leute das war  surreal... sowas hatte ich noch nie so erlebt- er hat mich einfach nicht wahrgenommen.
Der "Drill" bestand aus dem Wasser heben und war superkurz^^.
Hatte dann noch später eine Begegnung mit einer Raubdorade, die jedoch partout nicht zubeißen wollte.
Auf dem Nachhauseweg fing ich noch eine bessere Brandbrasse (Usata) in der extrem flachen Bucht und war rechtzeitig daheim.
Anbei noch ein Gerippe, welches ich am Ufer entdeckte.



















Allen lg und tl


----------



## glavoc (31. Dezember 2018)

Auf ein letztes...

Die Partenca rückte näher. Am folgenden Tag war noch viel zu tun. Von sehr früh bis in den späten Nachmittag hinein hatte ich zu "schaffa".
Viel zu spät kam ich erst zum fischen. Und tatsächlich fing ich mit gleichem Setup, schon in der Dämmerung, `nen Wolf. Es sollte der letzte sein, denn ich beschloss spontan einem älterem Nachbarn beim Transport und der Vorbereitung der Olivenpressung zu helfen. Als ich damit fertig war, lohnte sich ein fischen nicht mehr und ich verabschiedete mich vom Nachbarn. Ich ging heim.
Am nächsten Tag war Partenca/Abfahrt angesagt.
Zusammenfassend war ich mit den Fischen zufrieden. Gefeiert hab ich die Luc-e. Wölfe fing ich 15. Drei bessere und sonst auch gute Durchschnittsgrößen. Die AJ hatte ich um eine Woche, 10 Tage verpasst. Aber sie sollen nicht allzu groß gewesen sein ( 0,5 kg) und damit untermassig...also nicht schlimm. Spektakuläres war nicht dabei, aber besser der Spatz in der Hand als die Taube...
Kalamare vom Ufer war noch nicht lohnenswert.
Bilder - einstige Methoden der Dorfgemeinschaft bis noch vor einer knappen Generation, heute nur noch selten...hab das Glück, selbst noch diese alten Wege zum Fisch hin und wieder bestreiten zu dürfen. All dies wird vergessen werden. Zeitdokumente sozusagen. Hab die halt mal fotografiert und nehme sie jetzt her, um meinen sparsamen Infofluss bezüglich dem Ort zu verdeutlichen.
So mein Bericht ist an sein Ende gekommen
 - Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein glückliches neues Jahr!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Januar 2019)

Na euch allen ein frohes Neues. Gesucht ist der Besitzer dieses Gebiss'. Habe eine Vermutung, bin mal gespannt ob ihr mir das bestätigt.

PS glavoc wie immer ne geile Strecke. Was ist ds für ein Kadaver den du uns dort zeigst?


----------



## Krallblei (2. Januar 2019)

Mero


----------



## glavoc (4. Januar 2019)

ich tippe mal Muräne bei Dario & Tuna bei mir^^


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Januar 2019)

Ja das ist ajch meine Vermutung


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Januar 2019)

Sooo ich bin auch wieder im Lande. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle schöne Feiertage. Bericht folgt alsbald. 
Wir hatten 2 Wochen Sonne was schon mega geil war aber leider auch viel Wind. Ich wäre gern nochmal rausgefahren aber die Tramuntana war gnadenlos.


----------



## glavoc (6. Januar 2019)

Sehr schön! Icke freue mir^^


----------



## Mett (7. Januar 2019)

Schöner Bericht Galvoc, zudem mein erster den ich 2019 gelesen habe 

4 Wochen noch .. ich zähle die Tage ...


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2019)

@Mett - Danke fürs Feedback. Und Dario zurück! (freu`mich schon auf neues  )
grüßle


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2019)

Glavoc auch von mir ein Danke für den schönen Bericht,
man merkt deutlich, wie sehr Du dort verwurzelt bist


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Januar 2019)

Erstmal Petri und ein frohes Neues in in die Runde, auf Grund von Nachwuchs und beruflichem Stress hatte ich mich hier etwas rar gemacht, habe aber die vielen schönen Berichte verfolgt ! Aktuell geht es hier ja auch gut ab: Sehr schöner Winterbericht und geile Fänge, Danke Glavoc! Bin schon gespannt auf Darios Bericht! Bei mir geht es wahrscheinlich im Mai nach Zypern,hoffe ich kann dann etwas zum Thread beisteuern...


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2019)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> ..., auf Grund von Nachwuchs ..°°°°.



 na denn von mir ein Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Januar 2019)

Jetzt - auf dem Computer - seh ich den geilen Wolf ja auch mal in groß! Klasse  

*Winterurlaub 2018/19
*
Nach garnicht so langer Wartezeit nach dem letzten Urlaub, stand der ersehnte Winterweihnachtsurlaub an. Ich muss sagen, dass das eigentlich meine Lieblingszeit ist. Mein Lieblingsfisch lässt sich da meist gut beangeln und das Wetter ist mitunter so ein krasser Kontrast zum Einheitsgrau. 

Mit im Gepäck war erstmal ein bisschen Arbeit. Es war an der Zeit die Trimtabs / Flaps des Boots zu wechseln. Einer funktioniert schon länger nicht und fiel mittlerweile auseinander. Die Teile musste ich aber erst in Amerika besorgen. Des Weiteren haben wir uns endlich ein neues Echolot gegönnt. Lowrance HDS Live 9 mit Downscan/Sidescan Geber und Airmar TM150m medium Chirp Gegner. 

Ich muss hier vorweg sagen, dass ich nicht der überzeugteste Echolotfischer bin und der Meinung bin, dass das Teil aus einem keinen besseren Angler macht. ABER ich verspreche mir davon mehr Stellen zu finden, die vor allem auch tiefer sind. Ich denke ich lasse die Echolotgeschichte hier im Bericht ein wenig außen vor, da es nicht für jeden interessant ist und mache dazu vielleicht nochmal einen separaten Post. Nun also zum Urlaubsbericht: 

Der Windfinder versprach beste Bedingungen. Ich hoffte dass das Boot so schnell wie geht wieder reinkommt. So viel Arbeit ist das ja auch nicht. Denkste! Mit spanischer Mentalität gings schonmal mit Verspätung in den Tag. Das Boot was eigentlich schon am Vortag raus sollte, lag immer noch im Wasser. Nunja. Irgendwann war es dann in der Werkstatt vom Mechaniker, dem ich erklärt habe, wie ich die Geber montiert haben will usw. damit auch alles nach meinen Vorstellungen passiert. Der lachte mich direkt aus, als ich sagte ich will das Boot morgen im Wasser haben. Danach: Sonntag, Weihnachten, 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag und 2. Wann soll ich denn Angeln?  Anbei ein paar Bilder. 

Und so war ich verdammt mir bei den perfektesten überhaupt auszumalenden Bootsbedingungen das ganze von Land anzusehen. Am Abend, wo ich immer noch nichts gehört hatte, habe ich mal ein bisschen im Hafen gesponnen und auf Kalmar gefischt. Erfolglos. Mein Freund Felipe, Kalmarkönig von der Mole, fängt einen in idealer Baitgröße und berichtet über die schlechte Kalmarsaison. Hatte er letztes Jahr zu der Zeit über an die 150 Kalmare gefangen, waren es jetzt nur 40. Und der geht jeden Tag, morgens und abends, wenn er kann und das Wetter mitspielt. Seine Geschichten bestätigten nur das, was ich von einem anderen Freund und Bootsfischer gehört hatte. Es gibt kaum Kalmare. Naja ohne Boot ist das eh nicht so wild.... 

Allerdings war es eine echte Qual nicht fischen zu können und ich muss unerträglich gewesen sein die zwei Tage in denen ich nicht wusste wann mein Boot wieder reinkommt. Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass man auch sonn- und feiertags in Empuria kranen kann.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Januar 2019)

Am Sonntag kam sie dann endlich wieder in ihr Element. Alles fertig. Blöderweise gabs direkt neben der Werkstatt einen Waldbrand. Ja auch im Winter scheinbar möglich in einem Jahr in dem es in Spanien so viel geregnet hat wie lange nicht. Alles war vollgeümmelt mit Rauch und mein Boot eingeschneit mit Asche. Naja egal, ich verzichte auf Fachmännische Reinigung und mach das selber. Hauptsache ins Wasser damit ! 




Endlich. Wir müssen aber sofort zum Liegeplatz fahren und sauber machen. Fischen und Echo und Flaps testen dann erst abends um für morgen Livebaits zu fangen. Es ist schließlich alles voll Asche... 

Abends fahren wir raus um einen kurzen Test zu machen und die Baits zu holen. Fängt schonmal damit an, dass das Echo keinen Strom hat. Was zur Hölle?! Naja wir tauschen eine Sicherung und dann läuft es.... 






Aber anglerisch will irgendwie so garnichts gehen? Einzig eine mini Krake lässt sich blicken und darf wieder schwimmen. Später gehen wir was tiefer auf 20 m und enden dann mit ein oder zwei Sepias und einem großen Kalmar. Naja wenigstens einer für morgen. Wenn wir dann noch zwei dazu fangen ist das schon ok.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Januar 2019)

Am nächsten morgen früh raus bei einmaligen Bedingungen. Was könnte schöner sein? 











Es läuft ganz gut an und wir können einige schöne Sepien überlisten. Der Kalmar hat die Nacht im Livewell leider nicht überstanden und so müssen wir neue fangen. Leider gelingt es nur einen einzigen zu fangen und ich glaube 8 Sepias. Keine schlechte Ausbeute, aber Kalmare hätte man lieber mehr gehabt. Das wird wohl müßig. ABER: meist beißt ja nur eins, entweder Dentex oder Kalmare. Beides zusammen ist irgendwie nie der Fall. Also besteht Hoffnung! Hier eine Sepia: 





Wir schreiben übrigens den 24.12. und sind auf der Suche nach dem Weihnachtsfisch. Es lief dieses, also eigentlich mittlerweile ja letztes Jahr wirklich bescheiden auf Dentex. Der größte von insgesamt 3 oder 4 hatte grade mal 1,5kg. Es ging nix. Soviel wir es auch versucht haben. Dazu ein schlechtes Jahr für Kalmare und so konnten wir garnicht so viel versuchen. Diese Bilanz galt es auszubessern mit noch einem Fisch dieses Jahr. Einem Weihnachtsfisch. 

An den Fanggründen angekommen montiere ich den schönen Kalmar für den ersten Spot, der uns schon Sternstunden hat erleben lassen. Mein Papa übernimmt die Rute. Einige Überfahrten später wissen wir: heute nicht. Bleibt unser zweiter Spot, der Kalmar wurd noch nichtmal schief angeguckt und ist noch perfekt. Nächste Spot übernehme ich die Rute. Wir fahren einmal komplett lang, da machts ein, zwei mal tock in meiner Rute. Recht schwach eigentlich. Ich schlag an, buff Druck drauf! Kopfschläge! Dentex! Ich beginne den guten Fisch ranzupumpen und dann schlitzt er aus.... NEIN! So eine kacke! Das war ein guter Fisch! Wäre definitiv der Größte Dentex des Jahres gewesen. Und jetzt ist er entkommen... 

Wir haben noch Sepien und probieren nun damit einige Runden am Spot, doch es möchte sich kein Fisch dafür interessieren. So vertagen wir die Geschichte irgendwann auf einen anderen Tag... 

Am nächsten Tag ist Wind und wir setzen aus. Letzte Chance für den Weihnachtsfisch: 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Januar 2019)

2. Weihnachtstag: 

Wir starten früh morgens und versuchen mal wieder mit magerem Erfolg an Livebaits zu kommen. Diesmal andere Taktik. Klappt aber auch nicht. Dafür jetzt auch kaum Sepia. Nur 2 und 1 Kalmar. Na gut. Mehr geht nicht. Letztes mal hätte 1 Kalmar es ja auch getan. Wir wissen ja wo wir nach dem Dentex suchen müssen also fahren wir dort hin. 

Dort angekommen drehen wir erwartungsvoll die erste Runde. Die ist immer mit Abstand am heißesten. Nix. Da wo letztes mal einer eingeschlagen hat nichts. Weiter weiter, nichts. Dann drehen wir um ... nix. Nochmal rum... tock tock. Anschlag. Boom Fisch hängt! Dentex, ganz klar. Wieder ein schöner. Pumpe ihn hoch. Ganz nervös. Diesmal bleibt er dran und nach kurzem Drill erscheint ein Prachtbursche an der Wasseroberfläche, wo mein Papa ihn schnell einnetzt. Jubel! JAwoll! Rache genommen! Geil Geil Geil! Richtig schöner Fisch. Die Waage bleibt bei 3,9 kg stehen. Perfekter Weihnachtsfisch. 





Darauf wird nach deutscher Manier erstmal ein Bierchen geöffnet und natürlich auch ein Schluck an Poseidon geopfert (ganz wichtig!) 





Eine anschließend angehängte Sepia wird wie zuletzt auch komplett ignoriert. Aber vielleicht habe ich jetzt auch den einzigen Fisch hier weggefangen. Man fragt sich schon, ob es derselbe ist  So viele gibts ja auch nicht davon. 

Das Video zum Fisch seht ihr hier: 




Fortsetzung folgt sobald ich kann


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo Glavoc, du versüßt uns die Schlechtwetterperiode mit Fischbildern, top, Petri Heil.
Hallo Dario, Glückwunsch zum Dentex, Petri Heil.
Und mal wieder die Sonne gesehen  zu mindest auf den Fotos und Video.
Bin gespannt was noch kommt.
VG Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2019)

Was noch kommt? Noch mehr Sonne  

Wir sind dann am nächsten Tag direkt wieder raus. Hoffnung war natürlich mehr Kalmare zu fangen. Ich wollte ja, wegen der bombigen Vorhersage, nochmal zum Cap de Creus und dort probieren. 

Morgens konnten wir jedoch wieder nur 1 Kalmar ergattern und ein paar Sepien. Sepia lief eigentlich den gesamten Urlaub über recht gut und die Exemplare die wir fingen hatten ganz gute Größen auch. 

Es ist natürlich mal wieder, wie in 90 % der Fälle dort, nicht so flach wie erhofft ... 






Wir angeln ein biisschen und werden ordentlich durchgeschaukelt. Es sind auch einige andere Boote dort. Hauptsächlich aber welche die mit Naturköder angeln so schien es mir. Nunja ich fand es war relativ wenig Fisch vor Ort und wir bekamen auch keinen Biss. Haben den Kalmar irgendwann an den Felsen gehangen und mussten mit Sepia angeln. Naja das war hier jedenfalls mehr ein Flop. 

Es gibt hier einige Vögel, auch die Thunfischtypischen Vögel. Es formiert sich hin und wieder kurz was, aber man sieht nix. Es fährt auch keiner hin. Wir checken das irgendwann mal ab. Nix. Aber auf dem Echo dünne Sardinensignale und darin hin und wieder deutlich größere Fische. Bin mit dem neuen Gerät noch nicht so versiert und kann nicht sagen ob das Thuna oder Bonitogrößen waren. Das ist allgemein immer schwierig. Aber Fakt ist: Räuber waren da. Auf Jigs sprangen sie nicht an. 

Wir machen irgendwann noch eine Mittagspause in einer wunderschönen Bucht: 





Wir beschließen einen Taktikwechsel und einen Seitenwechsel auf die flachere Seite des Caps. Jetzt wollen wir mit Inchiku Erfolg haben. Beziehungsweise mein Papa probiert es mit dem neuen 200g "Goldköpfchen". Sieht aus wie eine Krake und ist glaube ich ein Madai Jig (Hart Wasabi 200 g). Wir liefern uns also mal wieder einen Wettkampf wer die meisten kleinen Barsche fängt in der Hoffnung, dass eine Escorpora (Drachenkopf) oder anderer besserer Fisch beißt. Wir angeln an verschiedenen Stellen mit mehr oder weniger großem Erfolg und haben trotzdem Spaß. So passiert immerhin mal was. Ein paar Barsche später meint mein Papa es sei um Goldköpfchen geschehen, weil er festhängt. Parallel zieht auf dem Echo ein dicker Bogen durch. Ich versuche den zu fangen und switche auf casting jig. Mein Papa kann seinen Hänger derweil vom Grund befreien und hat trotzdem noch was dran. Und es ist auch keine römische Amphore sondern ein wunderschöner 1,4 kg Drachenkopf! Klasse! Geiler Fang ! 




Das ist mit dieser Methode genau unserer Zielfisch und ich finde die Erfolge können sich sehen lassen bei den letzten Versuchen. Meistens ist ein Drachenkopf dabei rausgesprungen. Doch es gab auch z.B. eine Gorgonie




Den riesigsten Fisch den ich je gesehen habe (ihr dürft gerne raten was es ist. Den hat einer der Barsche ausgespuckt, hat auch noch gelebt!)




Es geht nachher bei meinem Papa noch ein besserer Fisch auf ca 60 m Tiefe verloren. Ich fange neben den Barschen noch einen kleinen Pargo (gemeine Meerbrasse). 




Es springen einige Serranos dabei raus. Die sind ja, da muss ich baumi beipflichten, wirklich lecker!


----------



## hans albers (10. Januar 2019)

klasse.....


----------



## Mett (10. Januar 2019)

@Scorp 
Super Bericht und schöne Fänge, danke dafür !
Der Drachenkopf war sicher nicht nur ein Augen sondern auch ein Gaumenschmaus


----------



## Mett (10. Januar 2019)

Mal ein Frage am Rande, ich befasse mich ja Momentan ein wenig mit Jigs und Inchikus ...

Wo würdet ihr hier euer Vorfach anbringen ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2019)

Danke Dario, wunderschöner Drachenkopf.
Vom letzten Bild bekommt man Kinnwasser


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2019)

Mett schrieb:


> Mal ein Frage am Rande, ich befasse mich ja Momentan ein wenig mit Jigs und Inchikus ...
> 
> Wo würdet ihr hier euer Vorfach anbringen ?



An den Sprengring

@all danke, ich hab auch noch 2 Tage über die ich euch berichten kann und da kommt auch noch was


----------



## Krallblei (11. Januar 2019)

Danke für Bericht und Bilder Dario!!!


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Januar 2019)

Mett schrieb:


> Mal ein Frage am Rande, ich befasse mich ja Momentan ein wenig mit Jigs und Inchikus ...
> 
> Wo würdet ihr hier euer Vorfach anbringen ?


Solidring ans Vorfach binden , und den in den Sprengring eindröseln.

@dario: Geiler Bericht! Danke! und zuvor
@glavoc: Deiner genauso! Danke


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Januar 2019)

Einen schönen Drachenkopf habt ihr da gefangen, Petri!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2019)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Solidring ans Vorfach binden , und den in den Sprengring eindröseln.
> 
> @dario: Geiler Bericht! Danke! und zuvor
> @glavoc: Deiner genauso! Danke



Ja, genau so oder eben mit einem Karabiner wie ich es mache. Je nach Jig will man natürlich nicht, dass es zu dick aufträgt. Also die klassische Variante ist so wie Baumi schreibt, so macht man es beim reinen Jiggen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2019)

*30.12.18 Auf der Suche nach dem guten Jahresabschluss
*
Letzte Ausfahrt des Jahres. Silvester gehen wir nicht, da soll es windig werden. Tramuntana. 

Wir quälen uns wieder früh aus dem Bett und sind zum Morgenrot auf dem Wasser. Super Bedingungen heute! 





Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach der Lösung des Kalmarproblems. Wir probieren es diesmal also woanders, weil wir das in einem Gespräch mal als Empfehlung bekommen hatten. Entpuppte sich als Flop. Außer kleinerer Kraken (en masse, glaub 6 Stück wovon nur 1 gut war zum mitnehmen) gibt es hier nichts. Vor allem nicht das gesuchte Tier, den Kalmar. 
Also wieder Stellenwechsel und jetzt hier wenigstens noch überhaupt einen bekommen wo es auch vorher wenigstens auf Sepia lief. 




Mit viel Mühe kommen wir dann am Ende auf einen einzigen Kalmar und fangen auch noch 2 oder 3 Sepien. Allesamt schön groß. Dieses Exemplar hier hatte an die 600 g und war denke ich das größte, was ich in diesem Jahr gefangen habe. Verwertung fand es in einem traditionellen schwarzen Reis (Arroz negro)





Mit wieder mal magerer Ausbeute was Köder betrifft geht es in Richtung Dentexfelsen. Ein Kalmar ist eine Chance, man muss es also probieren. Besser wirds ja nicht. 

Der Kalmar wird montiert und versenkt und mein Vater kutschiert mich und das Leckerchen ein wenig herum. Irgendwann dann nach einer dreiviertel Stunde oder so spüre ich was. Ich warte kurz, schlage an und hab einen richtigen Bello an der Angel! Der nimmt erstmal auf Anhieb ein paar Meter Schnur, hält kurz an und schüttelt den Kopf und nimmt nochmal ein paar meter! Da ist direkt klar, das kann ein Rekordfisch sein. (Hinweis an dieser Stelle: 4 kg Dentex hat nicht einen cm Schnur genommen. Ich knall die Bremse gut zu). Ich pumpe ihn ein paar Meter ran, Druck weg, Fisch weg... Diese Leere die man in dem Moment hat ist heftig. So bitter! Ich fluche rum und hole hoch. Schnur durch (0.75 FC). Ich denke im Knoten. Wie bitter ist denn das?! Das war ein richtig, richtig guter Fisch! Uargh ist das ärgerlich den zu verlieren. Der hatte garantiert 5-6kg + Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann letztes mal ein Dentex so Schnur genommen hat. Bin mir aber auch relativ sicher dass es ein Dentex war. 

Mund abwischen, weitermachen. Wir haben jetzt blöderweise nur Riesensepias noch. Wir hängen eine dran, fahren ein paar vueltas. Dieses Tierchen sollte aber hier nicht mehr gefährdet werden. Irgendwie gehen die da nicht auf Sepia. Echt komisch. 

Nunja. Wir können den Tag nur abhaken und auf den nächsten hoffen. Wenn wir doch wenigstens mal 3 Kalmare hätten. Dann wäre alles ein bisschen einfacher. Das hat doch sonst auch geklappt. Es ist einfach ein fatal schlechtes Kalmarjahr. Aber vielleicht mögen die Dentex sie ja auch deshalb grad wieder so gerne  

Am Abend mache ich ein neues Vorfach. Mit neuem, komplizierterem Knoten, der dann hoffentlich aber auch hält!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2019)

*1.1.2019 Höhen und Tiefen zum Jahresbeginn
*
Silvesterabend konsequent zurückgehalten mit Alkohol, um halb 2 ins Bett und um 7 wieder rausgepellt. Der Windfinder für die nächsten Tage sieht katastrophal aus und wir müssen unsere vermutlich vorletzte Chance nutzen. Das ganze ist zwar hart, aber was tut man nicht alles fürs geliebte Hobby! 

Es ist erstmal richtig kalt. 1 Grad oder so. Wir fahren raus und sind trotz Silvester relativ früh am Start (die Kalmare beißen ja dann doch nie direkt morgens  ) 






Wir fahren aus dem Hafen und mein Papa ist grad noch am montieren von den Tintenfischmontagen. Ich lass ihn noch eben zu Ende machen ehe ich dann Gas gebe. Doch beim Gas geben stottert der Motor ganz fürchterlich und bringt keine Leistung. Ich probiere es paar mal aber geht nicht. Fängt ja toll an. Überlege grad was sein kann, dann geht der Motor im Standgas auch schon aus. Und geht auch nicht mehr an. Der Anlasser sagt kein Wort. Wir sind am Neujahrsmorgen vor paar hundert Meter vor der Hafenausfahrt havariert. JA was eine herrliche scheisse! 

Da der Anlasser kein Wort mehr sagt und auch meine Tachonadeln sich nicht mehr bewegen, gehe ich von einem Stromproblem aus. Also Motor auf, Elektronik freilegen, die Sicherung dort mit der Ersatzsicherung tauschen, nix. Wir probieren dann jede Sicherung in dem Boot durch, egal wie abwägig sie sind. Ich habe ein paar Ersatzsicherungen wie die vom Auto an Bord und wir können alles durchwechseln. Meinen Mechaniker erreiche ich natürlich nicht, der könnte mir ja vielleicht helfen oder uns im Falle des Falles retten. Spreche ihm auf die Mailbox aber wer weiß wie lang der gefeiert hat. Was eine beschissene Situation. Wird auch ohnehin Zeit für ein Funkgerät  

Wir probieren jede Sicherung ohne Erfolg durch. Der Motor sagt kein Mucks. Wir denken, dass wir alle getauscht haben, ehe mein Papa in der hinterletzten Ecke noch eine Sicherung findet. Nicht die klassischen Sicherungen, aber es scheint eine wichtige zu sein, denn sie hat auch eine Halterung für die eigentliche Sicherung und eine Ersatzsicherung. Getauscht probiert und der Motor springt an. Was war ich in dem Moment erleichtert. Ich probiere ein bisschen, aber alles läuft ganz normal. Der Motor war morgens schon schlecht angesprungen, ich denke die Sicherung war da schon angeknackst. Sah auch nicht so neu aus. Jedenfalls hat uns da ein 20 ct Teilchen mal eben einen ordentlichen Schrecken eingejagt. Es war ja auch kein Boot unterwegs, war ja Neujahr. 

Das ist nochmal gut gegangen. 9/10 Menschen wären vermutlich jetzt wieder in den Hafen gefahren und hätten sich erstmal eine neue Sicherung besorgt. Aber wir sind eben der eine von zehn, der doch noch fischen geht. Von nix kommt nix! 

Ich hatte eigentlich eine neue Idee um Kalmare zu finden, aber wir probieren es erstmal nochmal an der altbekannten Stelle. Dort können wir aber wieder keinen Erfolg verbuchen. Wir schaffen es heute nicht einen einzigen Kalmar zu überlisten. 
Also den eigentlichen Plan in die Tat umgesetzt. An der Stelle angekommen werden wir sofort mit einer Krake belohnt. 




Dann hat mein Papa was dickes dran. Denken auch an eine Krake weil so viel Druck drauf ist. Aber nein es ist eine Doblette von zwei fetten Kalmaren! Einer oben, einer unten. Klasse. Beide landen im Livebaittank, da hängt bei mir der nächste dran. Ein richtig fetter Kalmar! Wandert auch in den Tank, aber ist ja eigentlich echt zu groß um ihn dafür herzunehmen  
Wir haben die Kalmare gefunden! 




Neben Sepien habe ich später noch eine Doblette Kalmare dran, wobei leider der untere noch kurz vorm Boot in einer Tintenwolke verschwindet und flüchtet. 

Anglerisch scheint es zu laufen, während ansonsten durchaus Pech vorherscht. Wir haben nämlich auch noch "mar de fondo". Eine hohe Welle, die garnicht so lang ist und uns von daher sehr durchschaukelt. Aber mit so vielen Kalmaren müssen wir uns trotzdem zu den Dentonen durchschlagen. Ich habe da schließlich eine verdammt bittere Rechnung noch zu begleichen! 
Weils so wellig ist nehm ich die teuren Ruten mal aus den Haltern am Dach. Gut so! Denn die bricht auch auf dem Weg zu den Dentonen mal prompt ab. Also eigentlich bricht sie nicht ab, sondern durch die ewigen Schläge und Vibrationen dreht sich einfach ein Gewinde raus. Ich hab zwar ne Sicherung damit die Ruten nicht alle im Wasser landen, die auch funktioniert, aber das war ja trotzdem passend zum Tag. Muss ich nächstes mal noch optimieren und die Gewinde alle mit Loctite sichern. Ich bin mir zudem relativ sicher, dass ich in der Mitte der Bucht mit relativ vielen Vögeln und auch einigen charakteristischen Vögeln gerade die Thunfische gefunden habe, die bisher komplett verschwunden waren, aber es ist grad mittag. Mittags jagen die meist nicht oder nur sehr verhalten. Sehe auch keinen einzigen. Sehr rau zudem hier und von daher ignorieren wir das mal. 

Nunja die Fahrt zu den Dentonen ist sehr rau und ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh als wir endlich da sind. Hier pustet natürlich fleißig Tramuntana und die Bedingungen sind alles andere als gut. ABER: die Tramuntana ist wenigstens richtig warm  Haben richtig gemerkt als wir in die warme Luft gefahren sind. Das haben wir häufiger schonmal. Ist echt krass wie scharf die Luftmassen da getrennt sind. 

Ich bitte meinen Papa meine Rechnung begleichen zu dürfen. Da hat er natürlich nichts gegen und so starte ich mit dem ersten Kalmar und er übernimmt das Steuer und fährt mich über einen unserer Spots. Doch diesmal scheint hier kein Fisch zu sein. Wir sehen zwar mal einen Bogen auf dem Echolot, aber wie wir ja wissen beißen keine Dentone, die man auf dem Echolot sieht  

Also entfernen wir uns irgendwann und etwas knabbert an meinem Kalmar. Ich schlag an, aber hake nix. Ich warte noch, aber der Fisch hat kein Interesse seine Mahlzeit zu beenden. Am Kalmar sehe ich, dass ihn auf jeden Fall vorne etwas gepackt hatte und ein paar Löcher drin hinterlassen hat, die sehr gut zu den Dentexzähnen passen würden... 

An der Stelle geht aber auf einen neu montierten Kalmar auch nix mehr drauf. Wir checken also weitere Ecken. Dann zuppelt wieder irgendwas. Auf einen ziemlich fetten Kalmar eigentlich. Da erscheint es irgendwie unwahrscheinlich, dass dort Cantharas drauf gehen. Naja wir fahren ein bisschen weiter und der Kalmar wird wieder in Ruhe gelassen. Ich muss trotzdem kontrollieren und hole hoch. Da tuts einen Schlag in der Rute, als hätte was attackiert?! Ich warte, bin auch nicht am Grund. Aber es kommt nix mehr. Hole hoch und sehe, dass der Kalmar geköpft wurde. Merkwürdig. Mein Papa würde jetzt eigentlich auch gerne mal übernehmen, aber lässt mich noch eine Vuelta machen mit einem frischen Kalmar. Ein Volltreffer! Selbe Stelle wie grad beim Hochholen scheppert es und es hängt ein guter Fisch am anderen Ende. Ich hole den Fisch hoch, der sich nicht so sehr Dentextypisch verhält, aber doch einer ist. Tolles Tier! 





Der dritte Kalmar wurde dann endlich umgesetzt! Mit einem wären wir wohl heut nicht so weit gekommen. Klasse! Ich dachte irgendwie wir hätten 5 Kalmare, doch beim ausfischen des tiefschwarzen Livebaittanks finde ich da nur noch den Riesenbello und ein paar Sepien. Eine kleine Sepia lassen wir fürs Karma noch frei, auch wenn das evtl. nicht die ungefährlichste Stelle für sie ist hier  

Ich hatte meinem spanischen Freund Albert den fetten Kalmar geschickt und er meinte auch sofort, den sollten wir selbst essen und nicht den Dentonen geben. Ist auch wirklich ein fettes Teil, aber erfahrungsgemäß ist das den Dentex komplett egal. Ich guck meinen Vater an und sag, ja komm einen Versuch können wir ja machen. Wenn wir einen Dentex damit fangen mega geil, wenn nicht können wir ihn immernoch essen. Fehlbiss wäre natürlich am bittersten  

Ich montiere also den fetten Kalmar und mein Papa übernimmt nun die Rute. Ich fahre ihn also wieder über den Spot, aber nichts. Ein ganzes Stück weiter schlägts dann doch ein und wie! Richtig guter Fisch wieder. Ganz eindeutig ein fetter Dentex. Und dann landet vielleicht eine halbe Stunde nach dem ersten, der zweite Dentex im Kescher. Ein richtig fettes Gerät! Und den Kalmar hat er auch unbeschadet wieder mitgebracht. Richtig tolles Tier, wahnsinns Doblette am Neujahrstag. 





Ja dann sag ich nochmal frohes Neues an dieser Stelle mit diesem tollen Bild  





Wir beschließen diesen Tag der Höhen und Tiefen. Mein Onkel hat mir erzählt, die Tschechen würden sagen, so wies am Neujahrstag ist, ists das ganze Jahr. Oder so ähnlich. Also ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist. Im Nachhinein überwiegen bei mir absolut die positiven Erinnerungen dieser fantastischen Dentex-Doblette. Die Fische hatten übrigens 4,6 kg und 6,9 kg also richtig stattliche Teile! 

Leider hat die Tramuntana den restlichen Urlaub keine Ausfahrt mehr ermöglicht. Das war einerseits natürlich schon bitter, wenn du am Ende des Urlaubs weißt wo du die Kalmare fangen kannst und vor allem wo die Dentex zu finden sind, aber dann nicht mehr hin kommst. Wir haben es einen Tag nochmal probiert, der Windfinder hat sich glaub ich da mal so um satte 30 kmh verschätzt. Statt der angesagten 15-20 wars ein Horror nachher und ziemlich feucht. Nun gut, wir fahren ja jetzt ein Boot dass damit gut klar kommt und mit den Flaps ists jetzt auch besser. Aber es ist eben jedes mal aufs neue ein Suchen und ausprobieren. Das kann man nur verstehen, wenn mans mal gemacht hat. Der weibliche Teil der Familie versteht das ja nie  Die denken dann, wenn man schon gefangen hat ist doch super brauch man nicht mehr fahren....... 

Letztendlich will ich mich aber nicht beschweren. Die Tramuntana hat übrigens auch bis heute noch nicht nachgelassen. Letzte Woche hat sie auch im Norden mal kurzzeitig die 140 kmh geknackt und meinen Ort ein paar Stunden ohne Strom hinterlassen. Es ist eben nicht ohne Grund die Costa Brava, die wilde Küste. Das kann der Touri im August natürlich nicht sehen. 

Das Video seht ihr hier:


----------



## fishgodeep (13. Januar 2019)

Frohes Neues Jahr erstmal an alle!

Stark Dario! Ich bin nun auch wieder fit, jedoch läuft es bei mir eher bescheiden. Zwar fange ich Kalmar, jedoch ist der Spot, an dem man eventuell einen Abnehmer finden könnte, komplett zugeballert mit Netzen. Das wird jetzt wahrscheinlich erstmal eine Weile dauern bis sich die Stelle erholt und das Leben zurückkehrt. Bonito und Thun lassen auch auf sich warten. Das war letztes Jahr anders. Aber so ist es nun mal, es gibt Durststrecken und da muss man sich durchbeißen.


----------



## glavoc (14. Januar 2019)

Petri Dario, wirklich sehr schöne & kapitale Fische!! (hatte auch beinah nix anderes erwartet^^). Auch Berichte & Videos gefallen sehr...
ein dickes Dankeschön dafür von mir.
THX ond a grüßle


----------



## Mett (14. Januar 2019)

Schöne Dentex-Doblette !! Gratuliere


----------



## Mett (14. Januar 2019)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Solidring ans Vorfach binden , und den in den Sprengring eindröseln.



Danke euch, so hatte ich es bisher auch immer gemacht.
Was meinst du mit "eindröseln" ?

Vieleicht noch zur Erklärung warum diese Frage wegen der Montage:
Ich habe nun schon einige Videos gesehen wo das Vorfach am anderen Ende des Jigs montiert war !
Also Reihenfolge Vorfach-Jig-Solidring-Oktopus, machte für mein Verständnis aber keinen Sinn


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Januar 2019)

Danke euch! Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt! 

Ich habe das bei normalen Jigs noch nie gesehen was du sagst. Es gibt doch auch keinen Grund es anders zu machen, es wird doch vorher funktioniert haben? Oder wieso hast du da so Zweifel?


----------



## pulpot (15. Januar 2019)

Danke Dario, wieder ein schöner Bericht. Da wird man neidisch.

Ich habe aber mal eine Frage, was ist das eigentlich immer für eine knallrote Blase im Dentexmaul? Färbt sich der Kalmar so grass um?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo Dario, perfekter Bericht wie immer, danke.
Und schöner Fang. Petri Heil.

Da habe ich jetzt mal ne Frage: der rote Drachenkopf, ist der giftig und wo bzw. wie?
Über die Stacheln und wenn dann welche?


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> Danke Dario, wieder ein schöner Bericht. Da wird man neidisch.
> 
> Ich habe aber mal eine Frage, was ist das eigentlich immer für eine knallrote Blase im Dentexmaul? Färbt sich der Kalmar so grass um?



Die Schwimmblase. Ich fische ja mit ziemlich hartem Tackle, deshalb kommen die Dentex in 1 min aus 30-40 m Wassertiefe hoch. Auch ein Grund, weshalb C&R hier meiner Meinung nach nicht praktikabel wäre. 



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Dario, perfekter Bericht wie immer, danke.
> Und schöner Fang. Petri Heil.
> 
> Da habe ich jetzt mal ne Frage: der rote Drachenkopf, ist der giftig und wo bzw. wie?
> Über die Stacheln und wenn dann welche?



Der trägt ein paar Giftstacheln. Im Wesentlichen musst du dich vor Kiemendeckeln und den ersten Rückenstrahlen fürchten. Ich habs zwar nie ausprobiert (und auch nicht vor) aber so schlimm wie Petermänner sind sie wohl nicht. Du siehst aber ziemlich gut wo sich Giftstacheln befinden, da die meist durch die dünne Haut im Kescher dann durchstechen und die Stacheln (gläsern) darunter freilegen. Und die sehen sehr spitz aus!


----------



## fishgodeep (16. Januar 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> Danke Dario, wieder ein schöner Bericht. Da wird man neidisch.
> 
> Ich habe aber mal eine Frage, was ist das eigentlich immer für eine knallrote Blase im Dentexmaul? Färbt sich der Kalmar so grass um?




Das ist der nach außen gestülpte Magensack, nicht die Schwimmblase. Mann nennt das Trommelsucht. Das passiert wenn man Fische aus großer Tiefe nach oben befördert. Hervorgerufen wird dieser Effekt durch den sich verringernden Wasserdruck beim hochdrillen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2019)

fishgodeep schrieb:


> Das ist der nach außen gestülpte Magensack, nicht die Schwimmblase. Mann nennt das Trommelsucht. Das passiert wenn man Fische aus großer Tiefe nach oben befördert. Hervorgerufen wird dieser Effekt durch den sich verringernden Wasserdruck beim hochdrillen.



Dann eben so


----------



## fishgodeep (16. Januar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dann eben so


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2019)

Geht denn von euch jemand auf die boot?


----------



## t-dieter26 (16. Januar 2019)

Hallöchen allerseits
Schöne Fische und fotos.Genau das richtige zum lesen in dieser grauen Zeit . Auch von mir ein Danke für die tollen Berichte.
Dass es dies Jahr wenig Kalmare gibt durfte ich selbst erfahren .
Trotz trami und Boot aus dem Wasser und kaum Kalmare doch so schöne Dentex .Man Dario ,top .


----------



## Mett (17. Januar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Danke euch! Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt!
> 
> Ich habe das bei normalen Jigs noch nie gesehen was du sagst. Es gibt doch auch keinen Grund es anders zu machen, es wird doch vorher funktioniert haben? Oder wieso hast du da so Zweifel?



Fähig war es bisher wirklich so und die meisten Spanier die ich kenne verwenden die auch so, aber da ich ja nicht die "Allwissende Müllhalde" (hihi .. wem sagt die wohl noch was)
bin, lasse ich mich natürlich gerne belehren.
Was fähig ist muss ja nicht immer perfekt sein.


----------



## Salt (19. Januar 2019)

Wie immer ganz großes Kino deine Dentonen Dario
Und noch ein gesundes neues Jahr allen gewünscht, auch wenn es etwas verspätet kommt....irgendwie werde ich zZ hier überhaupt nicht benachrichtigt wenn etwas neues kommt...


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2019)

Jetzt noch ein bisschen was zum neuen Echolot. Wer sich dafür nicht interessiert, braucht also nicht weiter lesen  

Kurz nochmal technische Daten: Lowrance HDS Live 9 mit Active Imaging 2in1 Down/Sidescan Geber und Airmar TM150M medium Chirp Geber. Die Geber sind hier montiert:




Ich kann euch da nicht so viel zu sagen, denn ich hab das nicht gemacht. Es gibt allerdings einen großen Nachteil, der mir auch vorher schon klar war. Mein Sidescan scannt so immer den Motor mit. An meinem Boot ist hinten einfach nicht genug Platz, aber man kann wohl nicht den unterm Boot haben. Ich muss für Sidescan meinen Motor also minimal anliften (unproblematisch). Ich habe das Sidescan bisher aber nur im Hafen ausprobiert wo ich jeden Pfosten, Kanaleingang usw damit super sehen kann und jetzt mal behaupte, dass diese Bilder echt top sind! Ich hab dazu allerdings keine Fotos. 

Das Gerät habe ich als Konsoleneinbau drin. Das gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut. 






Das Display ist wirklich bombe. Touchscreen ist sehr empfindlich. Die Bedienung ist relativ komplex. Ich habe ein Gerät vom Schlageter mit Voreinstellungen gekauft und da jetzt glaube ich die Norwegen Flachwasser Option verwendet. Habe aber da auch noch dran rumgespielt. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: manche Aktionen sind relativ klein. Wenn man jetzt aber in Fahrt auf einem Boot, das nunmal schaukelt da etwas einstellt so löscht man auch schonmal aus Versehen eine Einstellung obwohl man sie nur verändern wollte  Ist mir passiert, da wäre es gut wenn man beim Löschen nochmal extra gefragt würde. 

Da ich bisher nicht mit Sidescan gearbeitet habe, habe ich da einfach noch nicht so die Erfahrungen zu und es quasi garnicht benutzt jetzt im Urlaub. Ich hab vor allem das Standardecholot verwendet und den Downscan. Bilder habe ich von ersterem: Hier ein paar Baitfish
















Ich habe hauptsächlich diese Bilder, weil das beim Sepia/Kalmar Angeln eben mal auftaucht und man dann Zeit hat auch mal ein Foto zu machen. Leider habe ich beim eigentlichen Angeln fast nie Bilder gemacht, weil wenn dort ein Fisch drauf auftaucht man natürlich versucht den zu fangen. Das ist im übrigen nicht gelungen. Ein paar Bilder habe ich aber an der Maza gemacht:

Fisch im Mittelwasser:




Hier ein guter Fisch in 50 m Wassertiefe




Fische die in einer Kuhle sitzen:





Ich kann euch versichern: keiner dieser Fische hat sich für den Köder interessiert.... 

Allgemeine Anmerkungen meinerseits: 
Ich verwende diese eigentlich sehr schöne Einstellung wo der Grund dargestellt wird in einer anderen Farbabstufung als die anderen Echos. Auf dem letzten Bild seht ihr schon: das hat natürlich seine Limitierungen. Denn dort ist ja nicht alles an Grund so markiert worden. Die neueste Echolottechnik ist in sehr strukturreichen Ecken einfach immer noch limitiert. Ich kann keinen Fisch sehen, der direkt hinter einer Kante steht, da ich immer noch den Grund auf einer Seite des Kegels sehe. 
An sich finde ich, dass das Echolot sich in dieser Einstellung auch deutlich besser macht als es ist. Denn auch wenn es ein beschissenes Grundsignal hat, zeichnet es den Grund so klar ein. Informationen kann man aus diesem Bild aber nicht ziehen. Wenn es den Grund nicht mehr findet, zeichnet es auch weiterhin ihn so ein. Es fehl lediglich diese blaue Linie darüber. Das hat mich anfangs ziemlich irritiert. 

Es hat sich wieder einmal gezeigt, dass ich die Dentex auf dem Echolot nie gesehen habe. Ich habe an meinem Spot Echos von Fischen gesehen, die gut aussahen und gedacht jetzt könnts passieren. ISt es dann aber nie. Die Dentex kamen alle 5 komplett unerwartet. Ich habe allerdings ein bisschen bait natürlich gesehen. Ich kann aber nicht sagen wie lange die so einen Köder vielleicht auch verfolgen. Fakt ist aber: das Echolot lässt einen so auf jeden Fall nicht mehr Fische fangen, da ein leerer Spot vielleicht Fisch bereithält. Ich konnte jedoch einige neue Informationen über meinen Dentexspot sammeln. Die behalte ich aber für mich  

Mit der erreichten Bildqualität bin ich absolut zufrieden. Ich habe bis max. 90 m es ausprobiert und es hat immer in Stand/langsamer Fahrt top Bilder geliefert. Das war ich ja von meinem alten nicht immer so gewohnt. Habe mir ein paar Stellen auf 70 m mal direkt markiert als ich am Cap de Creus war. Dort hatten wir einmal Möwen und haben dann dort auf dem Echo in 10-20m auch Bait und ein paar Größere Bögen gesehen.

Ich erhoffe mir ja auch besonders in Fahrt auf dem Weg von Spot zu Spot einige neue Stellen zu erschließen. Insbesondere tiefere Felsen sind denke ich besonders interessant für uns. Das habe ich mit meinem alten Echolot bis ca. 50-60m realisieren können. Es bleibt jetzt noch abzuwarten, wie sich das mit dem neuen machen lässt. Ich würde dafür gerne den Downscan verwenden, was sich aber bisher als schwierig herausgestellt hat. 

Zum Downscan: 
Ich hab das echt nicht so viel benutzt. Ich hab paar verschiedene Farbpaletten probiert, aber ich fand, das man da immer recht schlecht Dinge drauf erkennen konnte. Hier habe ich noch nicht die ideale Einstellung für mich gefunden. 

Es mag jetzt vielleicht den ein oder anderen wundern warum ich viele Sachen nur knapp oder noch garnicht ausprobiert habe (z.B. habe ich noch garnix kartografiert). An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, dass ich nicht so der Echolotangler bin eigentlich. Es zeigt sich ja auch wieder bei den Dentex. Wenn ich an den Stellen bin, dann bin ich eben auch am Fischen und nicht am rumspielen am Echolot. Bei der begrenzten Anzahl Tage vor allem habe ich einfach auch nicht die Zeit gehabt viele Dinge zu probieren. Ich muss dann auch immer erst in der Anleitung nachlesen und ausprobieren usw. Also werde ich wohl noch ein paar Tage auf dem Meer brauchen ehe ich das Gerät voll ausschöpfen kann. Aber soweit mein erster Eindruck. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Quantensprung im Vergleich zum alten Gerät.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. Januar 2019)

Hallo Dario und an alle, das Geraet von Dario ist absolute Spitze. Aber Du, Dario,  hast wohl erhebliche Probleme mit den Einstellungen und der Interpraetation. Dafuer brauchst Du Zeit, viele Tage. So ein kurzer Winterurlaub reicht nicht. Du willst, wie ich, Deinen Dentex fangen. Bei mir ist meine Frau der Koenig am Sonar und am Ruder! Ich bin zustaendig fuer die Ruten. Arbeitsteilung funktioniert immer. So ein Sonar ist ein Spielzeug, mit dem kann man sich stundenlang beschaeftigen. Aber es ist, wenn man es beherrscht, der Schluessel zu groesseren Erfolgen! Gratuliere Dir zu Deinen Erfogen, ich kann meinen Dentex Record 4,3 kg nicht brechen!
Gruesse Juergen


----------



## t-dieter26 (20. Januar 2019)

Glückwunsch zum neuen ...Die neuen top Echos machen schon super Bilder .Besonders gefällt mir das Bild mit dem einzelnen Fisch knapp über Grund .Mit meinem Echo keine Chance .
Passt ja auch zu eurem Boot .Tolles Echo allein hilft nicht viel ,aber in dem Gesamtpaket solltet ihr neue Infos ziehen können.


hallo Jürgen Mittelmeer , schreib doch noch bischen was an Infos über dich .
TL Dieter


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Januar 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Hallo Dario und an alle, das Geraet von Dario ist absolute Spitze. Aber Du, Dario,  hast wohl erhebliche Probleme mit den Einstellungen und der Interpraetation. Dafuer brauchst Du Zeit, viele Tage. So ein kurzer Winterurlaub reicht nicht. Du willst, wie ich, Deinen Dentex fangen. Bei mir ist meine Frau der Koenig am Sonar und am Ruder! Ich bin zustaendig fuer die Ruten. Arbeitsteilung funktioniert immer. So ein Sonar ist ein Spielzeug, mit dem kann man sich stundenlang beschaeftigen. Aber es ist, wenn man es beherrscht, der Schluessel zu groesseren Erfolgen! Gratuliere Dir zu Deinen Erfogen, ich kann meinen Dentex Record 4,3 kg nicht brechen!
> Gruesse Juergen



Jau Jürgen mein Rekord von 8,6 kg lässt sich auch recht schwer brechen. Da solltest du es noch etwas einfacher haben   Aber ich würd fast behaupten, mein verlorener Fisch hätte es vielleicht gekonnt. Ach ja, soll er noch weiter wachsen ich hol ihn dann nächstes mal ab. Das hält uns ja am Angeln.

Gibt auf jeden Fall jetzt erstmal viel zu lernen mit dem neuen Gerät. Ist halt auch wirklich so, dass ich aufm Wasser jetzt nicht die Muße habe dort stundenlang dran rumzuspielen. Wenn ichs mal könnte (beim Baits angeln) bringts nicht so viel  Aber das wird noch kommen.

@t-dieter26 Ja das ist schon nicht schlecht oder  Also da liegen Welten zwischen. Wird sich zeigen, was wir da noch an Stellen mit auftun können.

Nächste Idee wäre dann ein E-Motor. Da habe ich jetzt gestern auf der boot mal geschaut. Und ein Funkgerät habe ich mir gekauft


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Januar 2019)

Eine Frage an unsere Ali Kundschaft hier im Boarde: Hat von euch schonmal jemand dort Blei mit phosphoreszierender Farbe gesehen?


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Januar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hier ein guter Fisch in 50 m Wassertiefe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Dario, 

wirklich beeindruckend, was Du für schöne Fische fängst, Petri! Die Linie, die auf dem oberen Bild sichtbar ist, könnte das nicht auch dein Angelköder bzw. ein Angelblei sein, das da bei etwas über 50 m Tiefe vom Echolot erfasst wird? Bezüglich der Fische, die vom Echolot erfasst werden, habe ich dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht. Schon ab 10-15 m Tiefe lässt die Genauigkeit stark nach. Einen 2-Meter-Wels in 30 Meter Tiefe noch als größeres Echo zu erkennen, ist sicher kein Problem. Mit Fischen von nur ca. 50 cm hat man da aber schon Probleme, es sei denn es ist ein Schwarm solcher Fische. Mit zunehmender Tiefe vergrößert sich die Ungenauigkeit, weil eben auch der abgescannte Bereich breiter wird, das gilt auch für Sidescans. Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Du, Tiefe/Bodenbeschaffenheit/Unterwasserstruktur sind wichtiger, als einzelnen Echos hinterherzujagen. Wichtig ist nur, dass Futter in der Nähe ist und fürs Selbsvertrauen ist auch ab und zu ein Fisch auf dem Display motivationsfördernd, um bei längerer Beißpause konzentriert zu bleiben.

Grüße Sven


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. Januar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an unsere Ali Kundschaft hier im Boarde: Hat von euch schonmal jemand dort Blei mit phosphoreszierender Farbe gesehen?



Nö , für Calmar ,oder.? Höchsten sowas : de.aliexpress.com/item/1-st-ck-50g-Glow-in-Dark-Green-Bead-Blei-Kopf-Jig .
Bin grad bei Ali am stöbern , bestelle da gern Kleinteile wie snaps , Ringe usw , Schnur auch mal.Wo normale Qualität ausreicht.

Ach deeer Jürgen ,oder wat?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Januar 2019)

Was ich mag, ich schleppe gern, mein Set-up: 1. Rute: 30m hinter Boot, Rapala Deep Diver, 2.Rute: 60m hinter Boot Rapala Deep Diver, 3. Rute Oberflaeche, Fliegen vorgeschaltet an Oberflaechen-Wobbler. 4. Rute: an elektrischen Downrigger, 5. Route am Downrigger halbe Wassertiefe! Letzter Fisch war das duerre Exemplar 3,2 kg am 17.1.2018. Jetzt Wellen, Wellen, ohne Ende!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Januar 2019)

Aber mal was grundsaetzliches: Angeln im Winter kann schoen sein, ich bringe meine Routen aus, sitze in der beheizten Kabine, Radio, Kaffe, und Trolling bei 3 bis 5 knoten! Blick aufs Meer, wunderschoen und wenn nichts beisst, war es auch ein schoener Tag.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2019)

Was ist das denn für eine Pussy-Angelvariante ;P Man muss frieren im Winter! Die Zehen müssen blau werden  Beheizte Kabine.... pfff


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Januar 2019)

Zum Echolot, Fische finden, ist eine Sache. Da ich ein Schleppfischer bin, zeichne ich die Tiefenlinie ab, markiere die Hot Spots und fahre das danach mit dem Downrigger ab.
Dario, ich bin 65 Jahre alt, es wird kalt wenn Du alt wirst! Reden wir nicht ueber vergangenes, koennte ich auch berichten, sondern darueber was wir jetzt fangen!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Januar 2019)

Wenn man jung ist, sollte man Fisch im Mittelmeer fangen, solange es noch welchen gibt, siehe unsere Diskussion ueber Florida!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2019)

Glaub mir: es ist auch kalt wenn man jung ist !


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Januar 2019)

Hast recht, aber wenn man jung ist, braucht man keinen Luxus! Auch Du wirst alt! Wir haben einen Arbeitscomputer an bord, fuer unsere Firma, WiFI mit Antenne. Das Geld faellt nicht vom Himmel, manchmal muss man auch arbeiten!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Januar 2019)

t-dieter: Ein paar Infos: Ich lebe seit ueber 10 Jahren in Spanien, habe Apartments in Denia und in Oropesa del Mar ( Castellion). Mein Boot liegt in Oropesa, Rodman 747 plus, zwei Diesel.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2019)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo Dario,
> 
> wirklich beeindruckend, was Du für schöne Fische fängst, Petri! Die Linie, die auf dem oberen Bild sichtbar ist, könnte das nicht auch dein Angelköder bzw. ein Angelblei sein, das da bei etwas über 50 m Tiefe vom Echolot erfasst wird? Bezüglich der Fische, die vom Echolot erfasst werden, habe ich dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht. Schon ab 10-15 m Tiefe lässt die Genauigkeit stark nach. Einen 2-Meter-Wels in 30 Meter Tiefe noch als größeres Echo zu erkennen, ist sicher kein Problem. Mit Fischen von nur ca. 50 cm hat man da aber schon Probleme, es sei denn es ist ein Schwarm solcher Fische. Mit zunehmender Tiefe vergrößert sich die Ungenauigkeit, weil eben auch der abgescannte Bereich breiter wird, das gilt auch für Sidescans. Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Du, Tiefe/Bodenbeschaffenheit/Unterwasserstruktur sind wichtiger, als einzelnen Echos hinterherzujagen. Wichtig ist nur, dass Futter in der Nähe ist und fürs Selbsvertrauen ist auch ab und zu ein Fisch auf dem Display motivationsfördernd, um bei längerer Beißpause konzentriert zu bleiben.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Ne das ist kein Blei. Ich hab den Fisch gesehen und hab dann angehalten, dann sinkt das Blei ja ab, der Fisch aber nicht  Aber ich stimme dir zu, dass es so aussieht  Nur wie du schon sagst, der Kegel ist auf 50 m dann schon Recht groß. Letztendlich bringt es eh nicht so viel das nachher zu diskutieren. Denn wenn der Fisch nicht beißt isses ja auch egal was da zu sehen ist. Du siehst dort ja eh nur einen Fisch über den du schon drüber gefahren bist


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2019)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Nö , für Calmar ,oder.? Höchsten sowas : de.aliexpress.com/item/1-st-ck-50g-Glow-in-Dark-Green-Bead-Blei-Kopf-Jig .
> Bin grad bei Ali am stöbern , bestelle da gern Kleinteile wie snaps , Ringe usw , Schnur auch mal.Wo normale Qualität ausreicht.
> 
> Ach deeer Jürgen ,oder wat?



Das Problem ist bei Ali die richtigen Suchbegriffe zu finden. Das ist ja hanebüchen....


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Januar 2019)

Schaut mal hier rein, wenn ihr Interesse an fetten Amberjacks habt. Ein schöner Bericht von Jürgen Oeder : http://www.ultimatefishingnews.com/show.aspx?id=7146&cat=1


----------



## Silverfish1 (24. Januar 2019)

Danke Dario,  für den link zu diesem tollen Bericht.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo Dario, danke toller link. Insbesondere fuer mich interessant Schleppen auf Kalmar, habe mir gleich bestellt: https://www.amazon.es/Yo-Zuri-Jibionera-Crystal-calamares-Moucheté/dp/B07GB3J88P/ref=sr_1_108?ie=UTF8&qid=1548338707&sr=8-108&keywords=ANZUELOS+calamar&th=1&psc=1   Aber eben das Wetter, Sturm und Wellen, meine letzte Ausfahrt war am 17.1. ! Mein Echolot sieht an meinen Hotspots genauso aus, wie das im Bericht, allerdings auf 30m Tiefe! Mein Herz lacht immer, wenn ich die schoenen grossen gelben Punkte der Schwimmblase sehe. Leider ist das Echolot noch nicht erfunden, dass den Fischnamen schreibt!
Der Patrick aus dem Bericht ist wirklich ein kluger Mensch: Einen E-Motor am Bug eines 8m Bootes anzubringen um Live-bait langsam zu schleppen, darauf muss man erst mal kommen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Januar 2019)

Klassische Hilfsmotormontage-War der Patrick klueger?


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Januar 2019)

Ja, Patrick war klüger. Der Bugmotor ist ja nicht nur für das Langsamst-Schleppen geeignet, sondern macht sich auch im Ankermodus hervorragend zum Vertikalfischen - sofern der Motor so einen Modus hat.
@dario: Schönes Gerät, und ich glaube dir, dass die Bilder qualitativ super sind. Grade mit dem Airmar. 
Man muss halt immer bedenken, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich einen 5m tiefen Teich scanne oder 50m Mittelmeerwasser.
Schlageter - oder sonstige Voreinstellungen? Ich halte das nicht für sinnvoll, zumal S. keine Mittelmeereinstellungen bietet und man im Setup des Geräts ohnehin auch die Bootsdaten individualisiert. Alleine schon die Größen Salzgehalt und Temperatur unterscheiden sich doch sehr von Norwegen.
Wir hatten früher auf dem Kutter ein Furuno, schön mit Drehknöpfen, wo du wunderbar mit spielen konntest, simples Ding, zwei Frequenzen.
Und du konntest mit jeder Einstellung genau erkennen, was sie bewirkt. Und im Prinzip sind es zwei drei Einstellungen, mit denen du arbeitest, mehr nicht. 
Gain, Noise Reduction und Zoomstufe; beim Schleppen evtl Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit.
Den Zacki in der Struktur wirst du trotzdem nicht erkennen. Auch nicht den großen, kauernden Skorpionfisch neben einem Felsbrocken.
Sehr produktiv finde ich die Möglichkeit, eigene Karten zu erstellen. Zumindest für mein Revier sind sowohl Navionics als auch Garmin als Quelle nur als Groborientierung zu gebrauchen. Da ist das eigene Material schon besser und hilft dir, eine echten Überblick über dein Revier zu bekommen.
Eine nützliche Zusatzausrüstung beim Vertikalfischen wäre noch ein Heading Sensor (z.B. Steadycast bei Garmin) der dir die Karten auf dem Display immer der Realität entsprechend ausrichtet.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Januar 2019)

Ich habe die Voreinstellungen auch nur benutzt um dann nach meinen Vorstellungen dort an den Stellschrauben zu drehen. Aber während du Empfindlichkeit, Rauschunterdrückung und Kontrast sowieso immer verstellst, gibt es hier auch reichlich weitere Einstellungen. Da hab ichs mir mal einfach gemacht. Mit dem Bild war ich sehr zufrieden. 

Die Kartografierung probier ich in 3 Wochen aus  Meine beiden Topspots habe ich aber eh in meinem Kopf schon kartografiert.


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Januar 2019)

@Jürgen :Ein schönes Böötchen du hast. .Da springen dir die Fische bestimmt von ganz alleine rein , nur damit die mal ne Runde mitfahren dürfen .

Das Video von den AJs hab ich mir auch angeguckt. Das ist schon Hammer. Seltsam ,dass man bei uns in Spanien so selten etwas von Fängen hört und noch seltener von großen AJs .An den Felsenküsten mit tiefem Wasser sollten doch auch betse Bedingungen sein ,z.B. ums Cap Creus rum .
Dario , das wäre doch eine neue Herausforderung für dich .

Bugmotore sehe ich auch immer öfter .Und obwohl ich nicht so der Hightech freak bin auf dem Wasser : ich muss zugeben ,dass ich oft neidisch bin .Und wenn es zu meinem Boot passen würde und ich bereit wäre die Kohle dafür auszugeben , ich würde mir sofort einen zulegen .
Erstens wie Baumi geschrieben hat  zum ankern ohne Ankerseil .Kein Fisch kann im Seil verlorengehen und man kann schnell ein Stück versetzen ohne den Anker liften zu müssen.
Ausserdem kann man ganze Linien abfahren .Also praktisch die Drift bestimmen ohne vom Wind abhängig zu sein .Wenn man möchte genau diese Drift wiederholen so oft man will .Einfach top


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo Dieter,
wenn Ich mir den Navionics-Chart anschaue hat der Dario beste Bedingungen fuer den Amberjack. Dario, auf die Amberjacks! Bei Dir gehts gleich tief ab. Bei mir: nun wir haben da die Isla Columbrets, ist 25 miles von uns, da wird Amberjack gefangen, Tiefe bis hundert Meter, hinter den Inseln, 1000m. Leider habe ich meine Rodman erst seit Oktober vergangen Jahres, vorher hatte ich eine Quicksiver 650 Camping; ich hab mich da immer sehr unsicher gefuehlt, wenn die Kueste so langsam verschwandt.
Amberjack: nun die werden schon gefangen, siehe Fangberichte Mallorca, Ibizza usw. Es liegt vielleicht daran, dass die spanische Kueste am Mittelmeer von Alicante bis Valencia  an sich flach ist und nur die professionellen weit hinaus in die Tiefe fahren koennen. Um Mal ehrlich zu sein, ich hab keine Ahnung, was sich bei uns massenweise auf Tiefe 30m tummelt. Und da im Moment alle Spanier bei uns im Sepiarausch sind, werd ich es nur erfahren, wenn ich selbst etwas fange, ausser eben Dentex!
Bugmotore: Deine Meinung ist meine und ich schliesse mich afbaumgartner an, dient ja bei einem grossen Boot nicht unbedingt zur Fortbewegung aber man kann sicher mit 1-3 knoten mit der Stroemung driften und muss das Boot nicht ankern oder kann beim Ankern das Boot auf "Kurs" halten.. Und die Schnuere der Angeln bleiben hinter dem Boot ! Super Sache, nur wie anbringen? Und welche Leistung muss der Motor haben, um meine 3,2t langsam zu trollen?
afbaumgartner: Bild anbei, wie ich Navionics nutze, 9" Raymarine plus Samsung Tablett !


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. Januar 2019)

"Sehr produktiv finde ich die Möglichkeit, eigene Karten zu erstellen. Zumindest für mein Revier sind sowohl Navionics als auch Garmin als Quelle nur als Groborientierung zu gebrauchen. Da ist das eigene Material schon besser und hilft dir, eine echten Überblick über dein Revier zu bekommen.
Eine nützliche Zusatzausrüstung beim Vertikalfischen wäre noch ein Heading Sensor (z.B. Steadycast bei Garmin) der dir die Karten auf dem Display immer der Realität entsprechend ausrichtet." - das macht Navionics Sonarchart ! Afbaumgartner: Schau Dir mal Sonarchart von Navionics an, zeichnest Deine eigenen Tiefenlinien und die werden in den Chart integriert. Wir fahren nie eine Tiefenlinie mit dem Downrigger ab, die wir nicht selbst angelegt haben !  https://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=es#boating@2&key=siqpFdjf]
Hier werden dieTeile fuer 350 € verschleudert: https://www.svb.de/de/raymarine-multifunktionsdisplay-a67-wifi.HTML Fuer Navionics brauchst Du noch einen billigen Geber fuer die Tiefe und Du kannst das per WiFi auf dem Tablett anzeigen ! Der Vorteil ist, Du kannst zu Hause alles auf Deinem PC oder Tablett planen, es wird alles mit dem Echolot synchronisiert. Wir planen so unsere Ruten zum Schleppen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2019)

An den Collumbretes würde ich auch gerne mal einen Köder baden. Das sieht schon richtig heiß aus! Aber man muss auch dorthin zig mal fahren eh man eine gewisse Kenntnis hat wo man denn was fangen könnte. Das ist ja überall so. Rein vom Navionics behaupte ich nicht, dass zu können. Das ist für mich sowieso Müll oben am Cap de Creus. 

Bugmotoren sind was feines. Gibt es auch mit extra für Schlauchboote designte Halterungen @t-dieter26 

Amberjacks sind leider nicht ganz so leicht zu fangen, wie das beim Micha immer so aussieht. Wir haben letztes Jahr im September einen guten verloren....


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. Januar 2019)

Ihr rüstet technisch mächtig auf...und ich finde das auch seehr interessant.
Aber für mich ist das nix .Ohne Boot will ich nicht , aber Aufwand insgesamt so gering wie möglich .Dieser Linie werde ich treu bleiben .Lieber einige Nachteile in Kauf nehmen und die Möglichkeiten und Vorteile nutzen so gut es geht.
Also kein Bugmotor bei mir in Sicht .


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. Januar 2019)

Dario: Mit dem mehrmals auf die Inseln hinfahren ist das richtig. Oder eben genug Bier und Brot und einen Grill fuer die Fische mitnehmen und dort ankern!
Navionics: Das ist ja nun ein Kartensystem und kein Fischfinder. Ich wollte nur darstellen, wie es den eigenen Sonarchart in die gekaufte Seekarte Navionics, 230 €, integriert. Was hast denn Du fuer ein Kartensystem in Deinem teuren Kartenplotter, wenn Navionics Muell ist bei Euch, bleibt ja nur C-Map, glaube ich bei Lowrance? Im Zweifelsfall, Kaufrechnung kontrollieren oder SD-Slot. Steckt da keine Karte, hast Du nur eine Welt- oder Europakarte und 90 % der Funktionen des Plotters werden nicht funktionieren. Auf meinem Bild, rot ist die eigene Sonarerfassung!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. Januar 2019)

Dieter: Jeder faengt seine Fische, ob mit oder ohne High-Tech, manche sogar vom Ufer riesige! Und mein Bugmotor ist auch nur ein Plan.


----------



## StevenHamburg (29. Januar 2019)

Moin,

Mitte März werde ich für ein verlängertes Wochenende nach Thessaloniki fliegen und komme dort direkt an der Promenade auf Höhe des deutschen Konsulats unter.
Abends würde ich gerne mein Glück auf einige für mich unbekannte Spezies wagen.
Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Tipps bezüglich Köder und Montage freuen.
Angeln vom Ufer scheint mir grundsätzlich erlaubt und lizenzfrei zu sein, sehe ich das richtig?

Bitte seht es mir nach, dass ich nach den ersten zwanzig Seiten dieses Threads dann doch nachfrage..


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Januar 2019)

Hi Steven, Angeln vom Ufer ist grundsätzlich noch lizenzfrei.
Ich selbst kenne die Gegend nicht, dafür aber Griechenland und die Bedingungen dort.
Von deiner Unterkunft zu Fuß findest du Richtung Süden die Große Konzerthalle, die auf einer großen Plattform in Meer ragend steht.
Drum herum ist das Wasser recht tief. Wäre der Spot den ich als erstes ansteuern würde.
In Street View steht da auch ein Angler an der Ecke 
Zielfische können z.B. sein Sargos, Doraden und Wolfsbarsche, aber im März sicher auch noch Sepia und Kalmar (die sich aber nur des kulinarischen Genusses wegen lohnen).
Sepien vom Ufer sind um diese Jahreszeit ne fast sichere Nummer an allen Griechischen Küsten.
Die angelst du mit der Spinnrute und Kalmarjig langsam über Grund gezuckelt. Nachts auch in nur einem Meter Entfernung vom Ufer.
Die Jigs bekommst du bei den lokalen Tackledealern, welche du ohnehin aufsuchen müsstest, wenn du mit Naturködern auf Meerbrassen wolltest.
(gib einfach das in die googlemaps-Suche ein: ειδη αλιειας Thessaloniki). Frag wg. Naturködern nach Monodoli, Faraó und Amerikano (Würmer, Grundmontagen) und Pikkantini (Maden fürs Stippen, falls du ein Stipper bist).
Du hast eben diese drei Wege: Spinnen/Jiggen, Grundmontage und feines Stippen.
Für mal eben ein verlängertes Wochenende sind die Möglichkeiten beschränkt.
Wollte ich möglichst sicher ein paar schöne Drills, würde ich Stippen mit Anfüttern. Wollte ich mit Ansitzangeln die Kilogrenze sprenge würde ich auf Grund mit Monodoli angeln. Wollte ich mir die Hände nicht schmutzig nachen und einfach ein wenig die Rute schwingen, würde ich Spinnen.
Was willst du denn an Tackle mitnehmen?


----------



## StevenHamburg (30. Januar 2019)

Moin,

danke für diese ausführliche Antwort!
Um die Konzerthalle rum sieht es wirklich interessant aus.
Ich nehme mir eine Spinnrute und eine leichte Allroundrute mit, Paternoster vom Heringsangeln und Meerforellenblinker sowie Wobbler und Gummifische würde ich mir auch einpacken, außerdem natürlich Vorfächer und Haken. Bleie habe ich bis 60g da, sollte reichen, oder?
Groß müssen die Fische nicht sein, ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis in Form einer neuen Spezies reicht mir völlig aus.
Eine Sepia zu fangen wäre natürlich auch interessant, aber zum Kochen werde ich wohl leider nicht kommen, theoretisch könnte man diesen aber auch klein geschnitten als Köder nutzen, zumindest kenne ich das aus Übersee so.
Unter Faraó und Amerikano finde ich nur Ägyptische Gottkönige und Kaffee, kann ich mir das ähnlich wie Tauwürmer vorstellen?

Lg


----------



## Roy Digerhund (30. Januar 2019)

Moin Steven.
Schau mal hier: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/meeresangeln/angelkoeder-seeringelwurm


----------



## StevenHamburg (30. Januar 2019)

Ach, die kenne ich dann ja schon vom Angeln in Dänemark, eklige Viecher..
An der Pose habe ich die noch nie angeboten, ich würde den in Stücken anködern und nicht im ganzen.


----------



## Nidderauer (30. Januar 2019)

StevenHamburg schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir eine Spinnrute und eine leichte Allroundrute mit, Paternoster vom Heringsangeln und Meerforellenblinker sowie Wobbler und Gummifische würde ich mir auch einpacken, außerdem natürlich Vorfächer und Haken. Bleie habe ich bis 60g da, sollte reichen, oder?
> Groß müssen die Fische nicht sein, ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis in Form einer neuen Spezies reicht mir völlig aus.



Moin, 

mit Baumis Tipps solltest Du nicht leer ausgehen. Beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer solltest Du nur auf solches Gerät setzen, was z.B. schon mehrfach Meerforellen, Dorsche oder Hornhechte (nicht einer in 2 Wochen sondern 5 in einer Stunde) überzeugt hat, dann hast Du auch Chancen, am Mittelmeerufer Bisse zu bekommen. Es bleibt trotzdem harte Arbeit im Gegensatz zum Angeln mit Naturköder.

Mit Muschelfleisch oder frischen Fischstückchen an der leichten Grundangel sollte es problemlos möglich sein, im Uferbereich kleinere Fische zu erwischen. Für Größere würde ich eher eine etwas schwerere Allround-Telerute mit 100 Gr. WG und ebensolche Bleie mitnehmen. Und am besten ein paar Brandungsmontagen mit Einhängeclip, mit denen man z.B. Seeringelwürmer auch etwas weiter werfen kann. Wo jeder mit der Spielzeugangel hinkommt sind die Fische so ausgebufft, dass es da im besten Fall immer besonders schwierig ist, einen größeren Fisch zu überzeugen, sofern sich dort überhaupt welche aufhalten.

Schade, dass Du keine Möglichkeit hast, zu kochen. So ne selbstgefangene Dorade ist geschmacklich ein absolutes Highlight, das sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## StevenHamburg (30. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich Glück habe fange ich direkt Samstag Abend eine Dorade, dann finde ich vielleicht sogar Zeit diese zuzubereiten.
Muschelfleisch bekomme ich notfalls sicher im Supermarkt, falls ich es nicht rechtzeitig in einen Angelshop schaffe. Sobald damit was kleineres ging habe ich ja auch Cutbait zur Verfügung.
Ich würde eine Auswahl meiner Lieblingsblinker und Spinner einpacken, mit denen ich in Hamburg und Skandinavien relativ erfolgreich bin.


----------



## afbaumgartner (30. Januar 2019)

Hi Steven, Faraó ist ein sehr großer Borstenwurm, den man in Stücken verwendet. Wird schon mal 1m oder größer.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle alles dran setzen LEBENDköder im Tackleshop zu holen. Lebend ist unschlagbar!
Heringspaternoster würde ich zu Hause lassen, ebenso die Blinker. Wobbler und Gummis sind gut. Wobbler vor allem Sardinen/Makrelendesign/weiß/pink für die Oberfläche, und rot-orange/firetiger mit 2-3m Lauftiefe. Kleiner als 90mm würde ich nicht mitschleppen. Evtl. Wasserkugel und Seidenfäden für Hornis.
Beim Grundfischen musst du den Köder auch nicht 80m rauswummern. Die Brassen scannen den Meeresgrund in Schulen bis in Ufernähe, sofern das Wasser tief genug ist.
Fische grade so leicht, dass dein Blei liegenbleibt. Hauptschnur 0,30-0,40 monofil, Vorfach 0,25-0,30 FC, Haken können ruhig scharfe Karpfenhaken Gr. 4-8 sein, besser kurzschenklig und offen. Ködernadel nicht vergessen. Bissanzeiger Glöckchen mit Knicklicht und/oder einfach Steinchen auf die Schnur. Freilaufrolle ist sehr gut dafür geeignet.
Zum Grundfischen UND Stippen ist ne 100g-Rute zu prügelig. 60g wären besser und universeller, denn wie gesagt, du brauchst i.d.R. keine weiten Würfe und je feiner, desto besser. Das ist nicht die Ostsee.
Mit ner langen Tele könntest du eben ggf auch stippen mit Maden und ner vorbebleiten Pose. Das ist m.E. die spassigste Art des Ansitzangelns am Mittelmeer. Man fängt halt nur ne Menge Kroppzeugs, aber dafür Artenvielfalt pur. Hauptschnur max. 0,20er, Vorfach 0,14-0,16, 12/14er-Madenhaken, vorfach geschlauft, musst du regelmäßig kontrollieren.


----------



## Salt (30. Januar 2019)

Also wenn es nicht unbedingt Fische zum essen sein müssen & die Größe keine Rolle spielt?

Nimm die leichteste Spinnrute die du hast, kleine Rolle, dünne Schnur, höchstens 20er Vorfach und Gummis 2-3cm.

Fangen wirst du Schriftbarsche, Skorpionsfische (Achtung, leicht giftige Stacheln) kleinere oder manchmal auch größere Brassen, Lippfische und anderes buntes Kleingetier.

Gibt ne Menge Spaß, etliche neue Arten und sehr hohe Bissfrequenz.

Nennt sich auch Light Rockfishing....und ist völlig unkompliziert.....und du brauchst nicht losgehen und Naturköder zu besorgen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (30. Januar 2019)

Baumi, bin neu im Forum, wie Du weisst. Habe gelesen, was Du schreibst, Hut ab- Du scheinst das Mittelmeer zu kennen von Griechenland bis Spanien- Italien und Frankreich auch? Dumme Frage sicher, liegt ja auf dem Weg. Ein mobiles Boot hat wohl viele Vorteile ! Deine Ratschlaege fuer Steven sind einfach perfekt! Gruesse Juergen


----------



## StevenHamburg (31. Januar 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Also wenn es nicht unbedingt Fische zum essen sein müssen & die Größe keine Rolle spielt?
> 
> Nimm die leichteste Spinnrute die du hast, kleine Rolle, dünne Schnur, höchstens 20er Vorfach und Gummis 2-3cm.
> 
> ...



Das klingt ganz nach meiner Lieblingsangelei an neuen Orten, dann komme kleine Gummis mit in den Koffer.
Habe gestern mal meine Boxen durchstöbert und geeignete Köder zusammengesucht.
Jetzt fängt es an in den Fingern zu kribbeln.. klasse


----------



## dido_43 (31. Januar 2019)

Zu Griechenland:

Ich bin ab Mitte Mai in Sivota / Griechenland. Es kommen 3 Spinnruten mit. Eine Tict max 4 g, Evergreen Salty Sensation max 8 g und eine Yamaga TZ Nano AllRange max 21 g. Dazu passende Röllchen sowie kleine Wobbels und Gummis. In den nachfolgenden Links gibts zusätzlich Anregungen. Viel Spaß. Gruß Holger

Vom Ufer fängt er ziemlich beständig mit einer 10 g Rute sowie seinem Lieblingsköder, dem Ima Survivor 5 cm / 5 g

https://www.youtube.com/user/sotosvasi/videos

Und hier einige sehr schön gemachte Videos (Sivota und Umgebung) mit einem Hauch von DUO Werbung


----------



## glavoc (31. Januar 2019)

@dido_43   -- Wenn du was in ML in 2,7m mitnimmst, fängste mehr für den Grill...  es sei denn deine Rute wirft auch am Ende dat Gewicht, was drauf steht?
Wobei - YAMAGA, wirft es wohl schon... ach vergiss was ich geschrieben habe - wünsche viel Petri und hoffentlich hier nen Bericht...
grüßle


----------



## dido_43 (31. Januar 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> @dido_43   -- Wenn du was in ML in 2,7m mitnimmst, fängste mehr für den Grill...  es sei denn deine Rute wirft auch am Ende dat Gewicht, was drauf steht?
> Wobei - YAMAGA, wirft es wohl schon... ach vergiss was ich geschrieben habe - wünsche viel Petri und hoffentlich hier nen Bericht...
> grüßle



Hallo glavoc, die Yamaga kommt nur zum Einsat, wenn ich was wohl eher selten vorkommt etwas Weite z. Bsp. vom Strand aus benötige (Walk the Dog und andere Wobbels um 10 - 15  g etc.) oder für 15 g Jigs vom Felsen. Die 20 gramm packt sie 






Klar werde ich berichten ! Lese hier ja schon sehr lange fleißig mit. Natürlich auch deine Berichte, die recht unterhaltsam sind


----------



## Nidderauer (31. Januar 2019)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Zum Grundfischen UND Stippen ist ne 100g-Rute zu prügelig. 60g wären besser und universeller, denn wie gesagt, du brauchst i.d.R. keine weiten Würfe und je feiner, desto besser. Das ist nicht die Ostsee.



Moin Baumi,

da ist schon der Faktor unberechenbares Wetter miteingerechnet . Entweder isses zu ruhig, sodass die Fische größeren Abstand halten oder es ist zu stürmisch, dann bleiben 100 Gr. besser liegen. Aber Grundfischen UND Stippen auf einen Nenner zu bringen, ist ohnehin schwierig. Würde da immer eine längere leichte Bolo einpacken, sodass man auch in 4 m Tiefe ohne Laufpose auskommt.

Ich habe aber gerade ein anderes Problemchen, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Nachdem sich das Intex-2-er-Kajak im vergangenen Sommer als wenig tauglich herausgestellt hat und dazu noch vor Weichmachern nur so trieft, was meine Haut überhaupt nicht mehr verträgt, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem Schlauchi mit Heckspiegel, was nicht so extrem stinkt. Am besten natürlich garnicht und man sollte nicht den Eindruck haben, nach Hautkontakt mit dem Schwimmgerät in Kunststoffpflege gebadet zu haben.

Bei ebay ist mir das hier ins Auge gesprungen:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sportboot-A...h=item56b556ad12:g:hFgAAOSwuNFbe~3E:rk:1:pf:0

Es gibt da u.a. aber auch noch gelativ günstige ähnliche Schlauchboote von z.B. BARK oder VIAMARE.

Würde mich freuen, wenn da jemand etwas dazu oder alternativ berichten könnte, DANKE!

Grüße Sven


----------



## glavoc (31. Januar 2019)

ja in der japanischen Spitzenklasse fische ich nicht^^… da stimmt, was drauf steht. Ich hätte jedoch stets Angst, dass es mich hinlegt...Beeindruckende Rute. Bestimmt 99,9 % Carbon...schönes Video. Superschnell und giftig und dann doch so weich und biegsam.


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. Januar 2019)

Hi Sven, ich fahr ja auch nur so ein (fast so) kleines Schlauchi.
Ich würde sagen, unmotorisiert wirst du damit nicht glücklich. Die sind nicht wirklich für's Rudern gebaut.
Dafür sind eher Sachen wie das BIC Yakkair geeignet, ein Gumotex oder ein Grabner. Die Pellen bei Intex sind aus Planschbeckenmaterial, daher der Gestank.
Bei dem Schlauchboot, das du verlinkt hast macht mich auch stutzig, dass nirgends ein Luftkiel und auch nur 3 Schlauchkammern erwähnt werden.

LRF mag zwar Spaß machen, aber als bekennender Kochtopfangler ist das nicht meine Welt. Mir tun so schon die Fischchen leid, die ich unsinniger Weise fange, wenn ich stippe, und die niemals völlig unbeschadet zurückgehen...
Die Gegend Sivota/Parga wollte ich auch schon längst mal besuchen.


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo Baumi,

Danke für die Infos. Von einem Kajak oder Kanu bin ich durch die Intex-Geschichte und der mangelnden Kentersicherheit mittlerweile komplett abgekommen. Daher muss die Wahl dann fast schon auf ein Schlauchboot fallen, zumal wir mit dem Womo auf kleine Packmaße angewiesen sind.

Habe einen kleinen MinnKota E-Motor zu Verfügung und auch noch einen kleinen Honda-Benziner, den ich zur Not nehmen könnte. Um in 100-200 m Entfernung zur Küste bzw. zum Strand herumzuschippern, sollte das eigentlich ausreichend sein. Weitere kilometerlange Touren hab ich mit so einem Bootchen ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vor.

Was genau meinst Du denn mit "nirgends ein Luftkiel und auch nur 3 Schlauchkammern"?  Wie sollte so ein 3 m Schlauchboot denn gebaut sein, damit es wenigstens einigermaßen sicher ist?

Ich habe jetzt noch was anderes gefunden mit Boden und 2 Sitzbänken aus Siebdruckplatten, aus 5 lagigem PVC/Gewebe, für um die 400 Euro. Ich denke das wird es werden. Für den 2. Versuch mit dem Boot am MM sollte das dann erstmal ausreichend sein. Wobei ich auch hier anmerken muss, dass Wind und Wellen da rund um LaSpezia sehr oft ziemlich extrem waren und bei weitem nicht jeder Urlaubstag ein Tag zum Bootsangeln war. Also das Hauptaugenmerk wird da nach wie vor auf die Uferangelei gerichtet sein.

Grüße Sven


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. Februar 2019)

Naja, bei zerlegbaren Schlauchbooten hat man in der Regel irgendeine Kielausprägung, sei es ein Holz- oder ein Luftkiel.
 Der Kiel verbessert das Fahrverhalten/Manövrierfähigkeit und ist ein wenig besser als ein völlig platter Boden in der Welle.
Manchmal schreiben die Hersteller dann 3+1 Luftkammern, oder eben 3 Kammern + Luftkiel.
Und es gibt eben welche mit Plattboden, das sind dann wirklich nur Auslegeboote für den Teich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Februar 2019)

Light Rock Fishing ist wirklich eine schöne Sache im Mittelmeer, da die Bissfrequenz viel höher ist als bei allem anderen. Nicht zu verachten hierbei: die Fische die man fängt sind optisch oft ein Hingucker. Was aber noch erwähnt werden muss: im Mittelmeer hat alles Zähne und vernichtet Gummifische ratz fatz


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Februar 2019)

Das ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob man vom Ufer oder vom Boot aus angelt. Die Platzwahl am Ufer ist vielerorts nicht so einfach. Häfen und Boote sind immer Anziehungspunkt für Fische, allerdings ist das nicht überall gern gesehen, wenn man mit der Angel in der Nähe der Sportboote unterwegs ist...

A propos Boot, das hab ich mir gestern dann gegönnt, ich hoffe es taugt was.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/FISH-270-Lu...h=item4d7487b39b:g:W5sAAOSwzrNa30yB:rk:2:pf:0

Erstaunlich, wie die Lieferzeiten bei einigen Modellen in den letzten Tagen/Wochen doch immer weiter in die Ferne rücken, da scheint doch insgesamt bei allen Fabrikaten derzeit eine ziemlich hohe Nachfrage zu sein. Dachte, eigentlich, dass es im Winter eher ruhig zugeht. 

Aber gut, mein Boot soll Ende Februar geliefert werden, genug Zeit bis Ostern dann noch das ein oder andere nützliche bzw. erforderliche Teil zusätzlich zu besorgen.

Die griechische Küste auf den Videos gefällt mir aber echt gut, da scheint es nicht gleich sehr tief runter zu gehen, was die Chancen natürlich beträchtlich erhöht. Bin bisher über ein paar mal Kreta nicht hinausgekommen. Auf dem Festland war ich noch nicht, aber da schauts landschaftlich deutlich grüner aus, als ich das gedacht hätte. Da kommt man echt ins Grübeln, vielleicht doch mal die Fähre von Italien nach Griechenland zu benutzen, um mit dem Womo überzusetzen. Aber für nur 2 Wochen lohnt sich das in den Osterferien eigentlich nicht, länger geht aber nicht wegen der Kids und im Sommer dann ohne Klimaanlage im Womo ist auch nicht so dolle.

Also wirds dann wohl doch eher wieder auf Ligurien hinauslaufen, aber so ganz sicher ist das noch nicht.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Februar 2019)

Sven, die Fische aus dem Hafen und der Einfahrt zum Hafen sollte man keinesfalls essen. Im Hafenwasser sind Oel, Reinigungsmitttel usw. Bei uns im Hafen kannst  Du Meeraeschen ohne Ende fangen, vor allem, wenn man ein paar Tage mit Brot anfuettert. Der Hafenmeister hat nichts dagegen, wenn man ihm sagt, dass man die Fische nicht ist und wenn man von seinem Boot angelt. Es gibt ja auch Sicherheitsbedenken, dass die Angelschnuere sich an den Schrauben der im Hafen liegenden Boote verfangen.
Gruss Juergen


----------



## dido_43 (2. Februar 2019)

Was ich mittlererweile festgestellt habe, dass es am Mittelmeer nicht zwingend tiefes Wasser bedarf. Zumindestens was das Light RF betrifft. Auf Malle vor 2 Jahren war ich noch "etwas" unwissend. Letztes Jahr auf Menorca funzte es schon besser. Bewaffnet mit einer Evergreen 7 Gramm Rute, einer Stradic C2000S mit 3 kg Varivas Light Game Schnur, 0,18 FC davor und Wobbler / Pencil um die 5 Gramm, da machen selbst die Lütten Spaß. Krönung ein Serviola von etwa 45 cm, der macht schon richtig Dampf an leichtem Gerät. Wassertiefe etwa 60 / 70 cm! Auf Überraschungen muss man immer gefasst sein. Schauen wir mal, ich werde berichten 

Meine Empfehlungen:

http://www.duel.co.jp/products/hc_sinking_pencil_50

https://www.ima-ams.co.jp/products/gyodo#tab0

http://www.palms.co.jp/lure/product/?name=bitarts-degree

https://www.tiemco.co.jp/products/groups/view/739

https://www.tiemco.co.jp/products/groups/view/740

https://jackson.jp/lure/pygmy-box　リップレス/

plus diverse andere plus kleine Popper etc.


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Februar 2019)

Gibts zum LRF bezüglich der Schnur auch etwas günstigere Alternativen evtl. beim Ali? Mir ist das schon bewußt, dass die Schnur zwecks direktem Kontakt dünn und extrem glatt sein muss, um den Wasserwiderstand sehr gering zu halten, aber bei den Preisen von um die 50 Euro für 100 m muss man beim Anblick eines Knotens auf der Spule direkt nen Blutdrucksenker einwerfen . Dünne Nanofil funktioniert (zumindest beim Süßwasser-LRF) sehr gut, solange sie neu ist. Allerdings fasert die schon nach kurzer Zeit auseinander, was zu Lasten des direkten Kontakts geht und man muss eigentlich nach jedem Angeltag die ersten 20 m entfernen. Was aber im Preisvergleich dann wohl immer noch günstiger käme, als gleich so eine teure Hightech-LRF-Schnur draufzumachen. Hält die denn wenigstens, was der Preis verspricht oder fasert die mit der Zeit auch auf? Würde mich über entsprechende Infos freuen. Grüße Sven


----------



## Salt (3. Februar 2019)

Probier mal die dünnste jbraid, das passt idR für den Hausgebrauch


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Probier mal die dünnste jbraid, das passt idR für den Hausgebrauch



Die habe ich auch im Einsatz und wollte ich dir grade empfehlen. Die kostet deutlich weniger und ist aber auch gut.


----------



## dido_43 (3. Februar 2019)

4 und 6 LB

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SeaKnight-NANO-300M-New-4-Strands-Braided-Fishing-Lines-Multifilament-PE-Fine-Fishing-Line-4LB-6LB/32753101715.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dzrWqlv


----------



## dido_43 (3. Februar 2019)

In D sind die japanischen Schnüre definitiv zu teuer. Ich bestelle sie in Japan. Bei Amazon.jp oder Ebay findet sich auch einiges. 

Die Seaknight Schnur ist absolut ok und bei mir auf der Ersatzspule, wenn es mal nur zwischen die Felsen geht. Dafür ist die Light Game definitiv zu teuer!

Auf Grund der Abriebfestigkeit würde ich auch auf eine 8-fach Geflochtene verzichten.


----------



## dido_43 (3. Februar 2019)

Antwort vergessen. Die Light Game hält absolut was sie verspricht. Hab alle Stärken auf den Rollen. Bei der 6 LB einen Hänger zu lösen ist schon nicht einfach. Irgendwann kommt dann der Knoten FC / Einhänger. Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mit der 8 LB beim Barschzuppeln mit 6 cm Gummi einen 88 Hecht gebändigt. Mit viel Glück, da nur 0,18 mm FC. Rute Tict Ice Cube Rockin Power - 7 Gramm


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo @dido_43 
ich merke schon, dich beißt der Tackleaffe^^ sehr schön! Deine Signatur passt 100%tig! 
Ich kann das durchaus feiern, obwohl Schwabe^^ und maximal Mittelpreisig fische, beeindrucken mich solche Edeldinge schon auch.
Nice. Ich feier` auf jeden Fall deine Tacklegönnung.
LRF betreibe ich nur selten und dann gezielt auf Wölfe oder spiele mal mit Handgroßen Doraden oder kapitalen Grundeln.
Liegt daran, dass ich mich gefühlt meine gesamte Kindheit mit dem Kröppzeug herumschlagen musste  Ansonsten jedoch eine spannende und beissfreudige Angellei und hin und wieder ist auch ein besserer Fisch dabei.
In irgendeinem Türkei Trööt hab ich mal Savas Dursun erwähnt. Gerade für Mittelmeerangler und LRF Interessierte sicher ein interessanter Kanal:





allen lg


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo ihr Angelverrückten und vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Ja, das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ein 88-er Hecht an der 8 lbs abgeht, wie Schmidts Katze. An der 6 lb Schnur hättest Du da wohl echt große Probleme bekommen, den Fisch zu landen, da ist dann auch das Hängerlösen absolut schwierig, vom Knotenbinden mal ganz abgesehen.... Trotzdem, diese feine Art zu angeln macht einen Riesenspaß.

Hatte dazu bisher nur die Nanofil in 0,06 bzw. 0,08 im Einsatz, die ist auch wirklich gut, wenn sie neu ist und der direkte Kontakt zum Köder absolut klasse, aber die Abriebfestigkeit ist halt nicht so schön.... Es ist trotzdem kein Vergleich z.B. zur älteren Powerpro 8 lbs, die auch nicht rundegeflochten ist und mit der Zeit verdrallt. Die rundgeflochtene 10 lbs ist dann aber schon wieder viel zu stark, sodass die zum Herumzuppeln mit kleinsten Ködern eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht mehr geeignet ist, wie wohl viele Schnüre mit 5 kg Tragkraft, das ist dann schon zuviel des Guten. 

Habe gerade schon 2 Spulen Ali-Nano in 4 und 6 lbs bestellt, ich bin mal gespannt, wie die sich so macht im Vergleich. Ansonsten muss dann halt doch mal die japanische PE Schnur besorgt werden. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## dido_43 (4. Februar 2019)

Hast nichts falsch gemacht. Die Nano ist gut geflochten und verhältnismäßig dünn. Die gelbe erleichtet das Sichten / des Ankommens des Köders am Grund. Die 4 LB soll 1,8 kg haben und das kann passen. Für die "Lütten" bis etwa 1 kg absolut kein Problem und mit etwas Geduld und guter Bremseinstellung bekommt man mit dieser Schnur auch einen etwas größeren Beifang ausgedrillt 

Knoten für die ganz dünnen Schnüre bis PE 0.3 - FC. Einfach auch für Ungeübte und hält! Ab PE 0.4 FG !!!


----------



## dido_43 (4. Februar 2019)

Ich habe dieses Teil, das erleichtert diesen Knoten für das UL /LRF. Besser und leichter gehts nicht. Wer Interesse hat, mal im Web suchen, ob der irgendwo erhältlich ist.

https://www.daiichiseiko.com/products/9/


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo @dido_43
> In irgendeinem Türkei Trööt hab ich mal Savas Dursun erwähnt. Gerade für Mittelmeerangler und LRF Interessierte sicher ein interessanter Kanal:
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich eine tolle Stelle, die er da hat. Schön Strömung da von diesem kleinen Bach! Der Wolf übt ja auch immer noch eine besondere Faszination auf mich aus. Gerade weil es sich für mich so schwierig gestaltet mal einen ans Band zu kriegen denke ich  Da bin ich letzten Urlaub garnicht zu gekommen, aber im nächsten werde ich wohl mal wieder drauf gehen.


----------



## glavoc (6. Februar 2019)

...vor allem der Süßwassereinlauf^^… davon werd` ich immer nur träumen können...aber angeln kann er schon, hat wohl auch schon Bücher und den ein oder anderen Bericht geschrieben. Ich bin auf ihn zBsp. über ein kroat. Angelmagazin gestoßen...
lg


----------



## Nidderauer (6. Februar 2019)

Ist das Video in der Türkei aufgenommen? Das ist ja richtig viel Fisch, wobei mit Sicherheit nicht jeder Angler dort so einen vollgefüllten Eimer vorweisen kann! Von der Wasserqualität schaut das dort deutlich besser aus, als die Süsswasserzuläufe in Norditalien, die ich da von Livorno bis LaSpezia in Augenschein genommen habe. Vielleicht doch mal neue Ziele ansteuern....
Grüße Sven


----------



## glavoc (6. Februar 2019)

Ja, in der Türkei. Savas fisch rund um Antalya (als SG Teamangler sind seine Kreise sicherlich nun größer geworden...).
Hier ist sein Blog: https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=auto&tl=de&u=https://balikgunlukleri.blogspot.com/

grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> ...vor allem der Süßwassereinlauf^^… davon werd` ich immer nur träumen können...aber angeln kann er schon, hat wohl auch schon Bücher und den ein oder anderen Bericht geschrieben. Ich bin auf ihn zBsp. über ein kroat. Angelmagazin gestoßen...
> lg



Na das hat ja auch niemand bezweifelt. Ich hab auch paar Süßwassereinläufe. Der heilige Gral sind die auch nicht immer. Da wird nunmal auch viel gefischt. Aber es gibt natürlich - selten - dann dort auch die "big mamas"


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Der heilige Gral sind die auch nicht immer. Da wird nunmal auch viel gefischt. "



Ja, dass glaube ich dir gerne. Ab diesem Jahr werden auch meine "Kreise" ein wenig weiter...wer weiß, vielleicht komme ich dann auch in den "Genuss" sowas mal auszutesten? Mal schauen...
grüßle


----------



## Mett (8. Februar 2019)

Nächste Woche gehts auf die Insel  

Brauche zuvor aber nochmal eure Meinung !
Ein Kumpel kommt mit und er will auch mal mit Livebait (vom Ufer aus) versuchen was zu fangen.
Abgesehn von Calmaren was für Fische empfehlen sich als live bait ?


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2019)

Im Prinzip die allermeisten. Lebend anködern. Starke Rute und Rolle wählen. Dickes Vorfach. Topzeit ist (kurz) vor der Dämmerung … Wenn Conger & Co. für deinen Kumpel passen, kann er auch in der Dunkelheit fischen .
Gib mal "Heavy Casting" zBsp. in Verbindung mit "fishing" und "Greece" in die Suchmaschiene ein...

Entscheidend ist die Spotwahl (in Bezug auf Fluchtmöglichkeiten für den Fisch).

dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2019)

Also ich habe in den Mägen von Dentex schon alles gefunden. Unter anderem ja zuletzt den Kiefer einer Muräne und auch noch eine ganze Brasse. Das ist zwar eklig, aber auch informativ  

Kalmar stelle ich mir schon sehr schwer vor für von Land weil du sie ja genau dort fangen müsstest wo du damit fischen willst und das klappt ja dann eher im Dunkeln und da willst du ja aber nicht fischen, außer du machst es morgens. Ansonsten denke ich eine häufige Geschichte sind Meeräschen und das sind sehr gute Livebaits. Dann natürlich Stöcker, aber die sind dann vielleicht schon wieder was schwerer zu besorgen. Was ich selber noch nicht gemacht habe, aber schon gehört habe, ist das Dentex sehr gerne diese kleinen Barsche fressen, die es ohnehin überall gibt. Also ich denke die wären auch eine super Idee, denn die sollten sich immer besorgen lassen. Die habe ich auch schon als Mageninhalt gefunden. Wobei ich da sogar mal eine Seenadel gefunden habe ( https://www.google.com/search?q=see...gazgAhVNzKQKHSLjDAwQ_AUIDygC&biw=1366&bih=626 ). Also ich behaupte, wenn du die richtige Stelle hast, muss es nur was fressbares sein. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt was mit Giftstacheln  

Es gibt dazu auch reichlich Videos wie glavoc schon sagte.


----------



## Mett (8. Februar 2019)

Danke Glovoc für die schnelle Antwort, Dämmerung ist immer gut 
wobei ich finde das es im Winter nicht ganz so viel Unterschied macht wie im Sommer
außerdem werden wir mehr unter Tags unterwegs sein.

In den Ergebnissen finde ich aber leider nichts darüber welche Fischarten verwendet werden.
Eher was buntes wie Meerpfau und Meerjunker oder besser Meerbrassen und Goldstriemen ?

Das wären so die machbaren Köderfische ...


----------



## Mett (8. Februar 2019)

Haben wir uns gerade beim schreiben überschnitten Scorp 

Ja Klamare werden schwierig, außer wie du schon gesagt hast man fängt am morgen welche, ist aber eher unwarscheinlich.
Stöcker habe ich noch nie gefangen in dem Gebiet, Hornhecht wäre auch eine Überlegung, hatte ich aber auch noch nie gefangen und auch nur sehr selten beim Schnorcheln im Sommer welche entdeckt.
Die von mir geschriebenen fängt man aber Problemlos, deshalb werden wir bei denen bleiben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2019)

Ich habe schon beides gesehen. Ihr werdet doch nicht mit nur einer Rute fischen. Dann nimm doch einen silbernen, aktiveren Fisch (Meeräsche, Brasse) und einen bunten Lippfisch oder Zacki. Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2019)

Mett schrieb:


> Haben wir uns gerade beim schreiben überschnitten Scorp
> 
> Ja Klamare werden schwierig, außer wie du schon gesagt hast man fängt am morgen welche, ist aber eher unwarscheinlich.
> Stöcker habe ich noch nie gefangen und dem Gebiet, Hornhecht wäre auch eine ÜBerlegung hatte ich aber auch noch nie,
> die von mir geschriebenen fängt man aber Problemlos, deshalb werden wir bei denen bleiben.



Hornhecht wäre natürlich bombe, aber die kommen bei mir auch garnicht in Frage weil man die irgendwie nicht kriegt. Stöcker fängt man in der Dämmerung ganz gut mit kleinen Jigs. Aber die Stelle muss es eben immer hergeben. 

Kleine Anekdote von vor vielen Jahren als ich noch Würmchen auf der Hafenmole gebadet habe. Habe ich einen Mönchsfisch gefangen und dann halt wieder reingeworfen und da kam direkt ein richtig fetter Bluefish aus dem Nichts angeschossen und weg war der Mönchsfisch.  Prinzip des Livebaits ist ja die leichte Beute, die der Fisch nicht ausschlagen kann. Und da wird wohl alles gefressen, was es am Spot auch gibt. Ich hab da wie gesagt in den Mägen schon alles gefunden. Dentex fressen nicht immer nur Kalmare (die haben meist Fische im Bauch), letztens einer der Wölfe die wir gefangen hatten, hatte nur Sepia im Bauch. Also es gibt da keine Regel. Es sind eben alles Fressmaschinen!


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2019)

Mett schrieb:


> .. Dämmerung ist immer gut ...
> wobei ich finde das es im Winter nicht ganz so viel Unterschied macht wie im Sommer...
> 
> Ups glatt überlesen...ihr fahrt ja jetzt...ja dann haste natürlich recht, (wobei ..wenn man doch nur die Beißzeiten am besten per App erfragen könnte^^)
> ...



Passt doch. 
Bin mal gespannt ob`s klappt!
grüßle

Hornie find ich suboptimal.. viel zu empfindlich aber noch mehr, schlecht zu schmeißen


----------



## pulpot (8. Februar 2019)

Mett schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gehts auf die Insel
> 
> Brauche zuvor aber nochmal eure Meinung !
> Ein Kumpel kommt mit und er will auch mal mit Livebait (vom Ufer aus) versuchen was zu fangen.
> Abgesehn von Calmaren was für Fische empfehlen sich als live bait ?



Ich benutze im Prinzip alles, was ufernah zu fangen ist. Mönchsfische oder Ringelbrassen zumeist. Ich benutze manchmal vom Steg oder Mole zum Fangen ein 5-hakiges Heringspaternoster mit möglichst kleinen scharfer Haken, da kann man auf Sicht unter der Rutenspitze herumwakeln und hat schnell ein ganzes Sammelsurium interessierter Kleinfische, die aber öfter von aussen als im Maul gehakt werden. Wenn ich 3-4 im Kanister habe, reicht das meist aus.


----------



## Mett (8. Februar 2019)

Danke euch für die Tipps !!

Ruten sind mehr als genug im Gepäck, alles quer durch die Bank !
Mal sehen was sich ergibt, wenn es kühl ist bin ich weniger ein Freund von herum sitzen, da bin ich lieber mit der Spinne unterwegs
und gehe ein paar Spots ab.
Vieleicht kombinieren wir ja auch, wie gesagt wird sich ergeben, denn die Woche wird wie immer viel zu schnell vorbei sein.
Vorerst freu ich mich aber darauf und werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2019)

@glavoc Ja gut werfen lassen sich Kalmare sicher auch nicht. Ich hätte das jetzt auch eher mit einem Ballon gemacht. Habe da aber auch keine Erfahrung mit habe es nur wenige male recht erfolglos gemacht. 

Ansonsten noch zum Livebait ich habe da noch keine große Tageszeitenabhängigkeit festgestellt. Wenn die Fische da sind lassen sie sich den Snack meist nicht entgehen, da es wie gesagt leichte Beute für sie ist. Die haben manchmal eh den Wanst schon voll


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. Februar 2019)

Hornhechte fangen mit Wasserkugel oder Sbirolino und Seidenfäden klappt eigentlich wenn welche da sind. Anbieten an der großen Hechtpose.
Meerjunker "ist der Fetisch der Sinagrida" (Dentex) hab ich mal in nem griechischen Magazin gelesen. Meerjunker fängst du auf kleine Wurmstücke rund um Seegras und bewachsenem Geröll recht leicht mit der Pose. Würde ich am Grund in der Nähe einer Struktur anbieten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Februar 2019)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hornhechte fangen mit Wasserkugel oder Sbirolino und Seidenfäden klappt eigentlich *wenn welche da sind*. Anbieten an der großen Hechtpose.
> Meerjunker "ist der Fetisch der Sinagrida" (Dentex) hab ich mal in nem griechischen Magazin gelesen. Meerjunker fängst du auf kleine Wurmstücke rund um Seegras und bewachsenem Geröll recht leicht mit der Pose. Würde ich am Grund in der Nähe einer Struktur anbieten.



Ja genau, wenn es aber keine gibt.... 

Das mit den Meerjunkern kann ich so nicht bestätigen von meinen Studien  Aber einen Versuch ist es sicher wert. Ist auch ungefähr der am leichtesten zu bekommende Fisch überall


----------



## Papamopps (9. Februar 2019)




----------



## afbaumgartner (9. Februar 2019)

Interessanter Weise sind von den Fiiish Gummis die buntbäuchigen in GR recht fängig.
Ich denke, für so nen Dentex oder Zacki ist ne harte Meeräsche wie ne Tafel Standard-Milka, und ein weicher Meerjunker eher so ein Mousse au Chocolat


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Februar 2019)

Es gibt ja auch keine Silber glänzenden Black Minnows  Habe wie gesagt auch gehört, dass diese kleinen Zackis gute Köder sind. 

Aber wie gesagt, man kann das ja alles ausprobieren.


----------



## micha257 (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo in die Runde. Habe diese Woche 5 Tage Barcelona gebucht.  wir fahren mitte April dort hin. Kann jemand einen Guide empfehlen ? Stehen die vielleicht einfach alle im Hafen und bieten Touren an? So war es zumindest in Kroatien.  Meine Köder die ich in Kroatien genutzt habe wollte ich dort auch nutzen. Casting Jig,  minnow und Popper. Vielleicht hat von euch schon mal jemand dort gefischt? 

Danke für eure Antworten 

Gruß Micha


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Februar 2019)

micha257 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde. Habe diese Woche 5 Tage Barcelona gebucht.  wir fahren mitte April dort hin. Kann jemand einen Guide empfehlen ? Stehen die vielleicht einfach alle im Hafen und bieten Touren an? So war es zumindest in Kroatien.  Meine Köder die ich in Kroatien genutzt habe wollte ich dort auch nutzen. Casting Jig,  minnow und Popper. Vielleicht hat von euch schon mal jemand dort gefischt?
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten
> 
> Gruß Micha



Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie es dort mit Guides aussieht. Aber April ist glaube ich eine gute Zeit auch dort. Eine gute Adresse könnte da gamefisher sein. Der Laden ist quasi wenn du die Rambla runter zum Hafen gehst, dann links bis zum Ende des Hafens und an so einem Museum vorbei dort. Ein sehr guter Laden und da könntest du sicher ein paar Infos bekommen.

Hätte jemand Interesse mal einen fishing trip zu starten? Mir wurd mein April Urlaub gecancelled und überlege ob man nicht im Juni mal sowas machen sollte.


----------



## micha257 (10. Februar 2019)

Das ist ja Mega geil. Denn der Shop ist genau um die Ecke von unserem Hotel. Kann mir jemand eine Reiserute empfehlen? Was würdet ihr für ein WG empfehlen ? Bis 80g ? Ach und kann ich die Angellizens dort im Angelladen erwerben?
Gruß Micha


----------



## Silverfish1 (10. Februar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Interesse mal einen fishing trip zu starten? Mir wurd mein April Urlaub gecancelled und überlege ob man nicht im Juni mal sowas machen sollte.
> 
> Dario was hast du dir vorgestellt ! Was würdest du den gerne machen ?
> 
> ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Februar 2019)

micha257 schrieb:


> Das ist ja Mega geil. Denn der Shop ist genau um die Ecke von unserem Hotel. Kann mir jemand eine Reiserute empfehlen? Was würdet ihr für ein WG empfehlen ? Bis 80g ? Ach und kann ich die Angellizens dort im Angelladen erwerben?
> Gruß Micha



Ich bin dort selber schon gewesen, der Laden ist wirklich top. Eine Lizenz bekommst du sicher dort. Ich weiß aber nicht wie die es da so mit Fremdsprachen haben  Die Lizenz bekommst du in Cat. aber auch online auf Englisch für ca 20-25€/a über https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...ciesTitular.do?set-locale=en_GB&reqCode=inici


----------



## Mett (11. Februar 2019)

micha257 schrieb:


> Das ist ja Mega geil. Denn der Shop ist genau um die Ecke von unserem Hotel. Kann mir jemand eine Reiserute empfehlen? Was würdet ihr für ein WG empfehlen ? Bis 80g ? Ach und kann ich die Angellizens dort im Angelladen erwerben?
> Gruß Micha



Kommt natürlich immer drauf an für was 
Ich habe fürs Spinnen vom Ufer vor einigen Jahren eine SavageGear Roadrunner XLNT2 (WG 20-80g) gekauft und finde die perfekt.


----------



## micha257 (11. Februar 2019)

Habe Casting jigs bis 40g glaube ich, minnows bis 12cm und Popper würde ich sagen bis 8cm . Das wären auch die Köder mit denen ich fischen würde erstmal.


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. Februar 2019)

In dem Ladengeschäft von Gamefisher war ich noch nicht ,habe mir aber öfter was online bestellt .Große Auswahl und Preise + Service ok .Englisch dort kein Problem.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Februar 2019)

@t-dieter26 Du lebst auch noch? Weißt du schon, ab wann du dieses Jahr wieder in der Bucht bist?


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. Februar 2019)

Jo  alles ok soweit. Ab etwa Mitte April möchte ich wieder in die Roses bay. Wann genau,? je nach Wetter und ob dicke Fische da sind, du weißt schon....


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Februar 2019)

Ach dann bist du ja zur Topzeit da und kannst mir berichten, ob sich ein Kurztrip a la Operacion loco anbietet


----------



## Salt (13. Februar 2019)

Den haben wir schon gebucht 3 Tage in Blanes Mitte April 

Hoffentlich klappt das.....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Februar 2019)

Ja bin auch schon mega gespannt.
Das muss einfach klappen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Februar 2019)

Also Kay du warst bei mir ja schon verdammt nah dran  Ich drücke euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass was geht und ihr Glück mit dem Wetter habt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Februar 2019)

Hey Leute
Ist ja nichts losgewesen hier in meiner Abwesenheit. In Ermangelung von Zeit gibts jetzt den ersten Bericht als Kurzversion. Video habe ich schon gestern hochgeladen. 

Erste Tag war Restwelle vom Vortagssüdwind. Also Sargo-Wetter, da auch null Wind. Beim Tintenfischangeln nur 6 Sepien, prinzipiell nicht schlecht, aber Kalmar weiterhin echt schwierig. 

Beim ersten Wurf direkt ein schönen Sargo auf Black Minnow. Es folgten an anderen Stellen zwei weitere. U.a. mein PB von 1kg (s. Bild) Mein Papa fing noch einen den wir wieder laufen ließen. Nachher auf Livebait Sepia eine Canthara 900g aber sonst nichts. Spot stand voll mit Bait. War aber mittags und kein Kalmar.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Februar 2019)

Hier noch der Link zum Video:


----------



## glavoc (27. Februar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri Dario & Papa! Sauber!! Ne ordentliche Strecke. Hattet ihr keinerlei Stürme?
lg


----------



## iammike (4. März 2019)

Moinsen an alle Miitelmeerangler,
war ewig nicht mehr hier und fange auch langsam das Angeln erst wieder an, nachdem mein Sohn nun den Schein gemacht hat, ein guter Grund also. Ich bin aber kein Angelfreak mit Hightech-Ausrüstung, lediglich ab und an gehts mal an die Elbe oder Ostsee. Wird vielleicht mit Sohnemann jetzt wieder etwas intensiver.
Im Sommer Ende Juli bis Anfang August fahren wir in den Urlaub nach Spanien, in die Nähe von Dénia/Costa Blanca. Umso erfreuter war ich über den Mittelmeerthread hier und habe auch schon interessiert gelesen. Ich habe mir schon mal ein paar Luftbilder angeschaut, aber so wirklich tolle Stellen habe ich erstmal nicht entdeckt. Langer Strand, weiter unten offensichtlich nahezu unzugängliche Felsküste.
Zielfisch und/oder spezielle Angelart gibt es eigentlich nicht, Sohnemann spinnt gerne, ich sitze gerne entspannt und warte, was beißt. Es soll kein Angelurlaub sein, sondern in erster Linie Familie und die Angel kommt mit und vielleicht beißt was, was man auch essen kann.

Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob es überhaupt lohnt, dorthin sein Geraffel mitzunehmen? Gibt es dort einen Angelladen für Köder? Ich denke mal, Würmer findet man dort nicht, hatte mir überlegt, es mit Krabben/Garnelen/Fischfetzen  zu versuchen.
Wir werden ein Auto haben und evtl. viel versprechendere Stellen, falls vorhanden, etwas entfernter auch mal ansteuern.
Etwas südlich landeinwärts gibt es ein paar Seen in den Bergen, geht da was? Flüsse?
Das letzte mal habe ich in Spanien vor mind. 20 Jahren auf Malle geangelt, das hat niemanden interessiert. Wie sieht es heute mit Lizenzen/Angelerlaubnis in Spanien aus?
Ich würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen, ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit.

Vielen Dank schonmal!
Michael


----------



## Vafthrudnir (4. März 2019)

Hi Michael,
in Spanien benötigst du in der Regel eine Lizenz, Kontrollen gibt es zwar nicht überall, aber wenn, kann es unangenehm und teuer werden.
Ähnlich wie bei uns in D werden die Regionsweise ausgegeben. Katalonien z.B. geht online, da könnte ich helfen, aber Costa Blanca müsste ja über Valencia/Alicante laufen, ob man die vorab online bestellen kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vielleicht weiss es hier noch wer genau. 
Leider sind die Internetseiten nicht immer alle gut übersetzt, suchen / fragen müsstest du nach einer "Licencia de pesca recreativa". 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war meine katalonische noch auf aigues maritimes also aufs meer beschränkt, also da gibts auch unterschiede.

Viele Grüße und Erfolg
Mark


----------



## pulpot (5. März 2019)

iammike schrieb:


> Moinsen an alle Miitelmeerangler,
> Im Sommer Ende Juli bis Anfang August fahren wir in den Urlaub nach Spanien, in die Nähe von Dénia/Costa Blanca. Umso erfreuter war ich über den Mittelmeerthread hier und habe auch schon interessiert gelesen. Ich habe mir schon mal ein paar Luftbilder angeschaut, aber so wirklich tolle Stellen habe ich erstmal nicht entdeckt. Langer Strand, weiter unten offensichtlich nahezu unzugängliche Felsküste.
> ...
> Michael


Würde es östlich des Hafens bei den Felsen probieren. Wenn mit der Spinnangel nichts geht und Fischfetzen und co zu schwer zu beschaffen sind, habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit leicher Posenangelei und ordinärem Dosenmais gemacht. War vor 2 Jahren nördlich von Barcelona, hier ist der Bericht:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-288#post-4690224


----------



## hans albers (5. März 2019)

moin

da gibt es bestimmt auch irgendwo nen angelladen...,
dort kannste dann zb. seeringler kaufen als köder.


----------



## micha257 (11. März 2019)

Vafthrudnir schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> in Spanien benötigst du in der Regel eine Lizenz, Kontrollen gibt es zwar nicht überall, aber wenn, kann es unangenehm und teuer werden.
> Ähnlich wie bei uns in D werden die Regionsweise ausgegeben. Katalonien z.B. geht online, da könnte ich helfen, aber Costa Blanca müsste ja über Valencia/Alicante laufen, ob man die vorab online bestellen kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vielleicht weiss es hier noch wer genau.
> Leider sind die Internetseiten nicht immer alle gut übersetzt, suchen / fragen müsstest du nach einer "Licencia de pesca recreativa".
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde es wohl im Angelladen GameFischer versuchen und mir dort eine Lizens besorgen. Bisher habe ich aber auch noch keine Reiserute am Start 

Wir haben ja wie gesagt unser Hotel genau in der Nähe vom Hafen. Dort kann man doch bestimmt auch mal einen Angelausflug buchen für einen halben Tag 

Gruß Micha


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. März 2019)

Die Frage ist doch was versprichst du dir von einem halben Tag Angeln im Mittelmeer? Ich behaupte mal ich weiß was ich tue, aber ich würde dir sagen, dass deine Chancen auf einen guten Fisch so sehr gering stehen. Und ob dann Barcelona ein guter Punkt ist sei mal dahingestellt. Ich denke aber, sofern das sprachlich klappt, solltest du auch in diesem Punkt bei gamefisher gut aufgehoben sein


----------



## glavoc (18. März 2019)

Hallo, Moin moin & Ahoi in die Runde

Hier herrscht ja beinahe Friedhofsruhe...  außer Dario & sein älterer Herr scheint keines was gefangen zu haben, oder ist zu schreibfaul?
War für ganz kurze Zeit oh aufm Eiland und beinahe ebensoviel aufm Festland.
Neben einer neuen Rute (jap. Gut&Günstig Fraktion) gab es Kalamare am Oita Kunstköder (wenn es mal nicht geregnet hat & mir dafür Zeit blieb).
War aber wirklich mehr ein Banken-, Behörden- und Notarelauf, denn ein "Urlaub" oder gar ein "Angelurlaub" 
In paar Wochen (3,4) bin ich wieder unten, und hoffe euch dann echte FISCHbilder zeigen zu können.
Ein paar wenige Foddos hab ich dennoch gemacht, hier sind welche:

















Grüßle euch allen


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. März 2019)

Ja das stimmt. Ist echt nix los hier. Ich hab noch einiges auf Lager aber kaum Zeit was zu posten. Will aber definitiv noch ein Video hochladen ehe es am Donnerstag nochmal für 10 Tage nach Spanien geht. Da ich fangmäßig dies Jahr schon verdammt gut da stehe und eigentlich nichts mehr misse, das Eisfach gut gefüllt ist und ich ganz entspannt bin könnte man nochmal auf Mero gehen jetzt. Einzige Problem hier ist wieder: erst muss das Kalmargeheimnis gelüftet werden. Ich weiß, dass man sie fangen kann, das habe ich bei Ruben gesehen auf instagram. Der verrät es mir aber nicht. Und sonst weiß es keiner. Alle fangen bescheiden. Vielleicht kommen ja jetzt auch noch ein paar Bonitos an, das wäre auch eine spaßige Geschichte. Die ganz großen Bonitos sind schon da


----------



## glavoc (18. März 2019)

[QUOTE="scorp10n77, post: 4909385, member: 110797" Ich hab noch einiges auf Lager aber kaum Zeit was zu posten.

Dachte ja, du hast wegen Karneval und Allaf und Hellau als Kölner/Hagener kaum Zeit gehabt... dann kam der Aschemittwoch aber immer noch nix... also Stressige Prüfungsvorbereitung für Uni oder (Diplom-)Arbeit etc.pp ?

 Einzige Problem hier ist wieder: erst muss das Kalmargeheimnis gelüftet werden. Ich weiß, dass man sie fangen kann, das habe ich bei Ruben gesehen auf instagram. Der verrät es mir aber nicht. Und sonst weiß es keiner. Alle fangen bescheiden. Vielleicht kommen ja jetzt auch noch ein paar Bonitos an, das wäre auch eine spaßige Geschichte. Die ganz großen Bonitos sind schon da [/QUOTE]

Auch bei uns, Kalamarfänge bescheiden, es gibt sie, aber weit nicht so viele wie üblich... gebe den Sardinenfischern und damit der Thunfischmästerei dafür die Schuld...
Brauchst du unbedingt Kalamare für Mero? Oder ist das eher so ein Vertrauensdingsbumms? Gerne wird bei uns der nicht gerade kulinarisch wertvolle Moschuskraken hergenommen 

Freue mich für dich, dass du es baldig wieder runter schaffst! & drücke dir gewaltig die Daumen für Mero.

dir und allen anderen hier ein liebes Grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. März 2019)

Mit Karneval hat das jetzt eher wenig zu tun. Aber wie du vielleicht merkst, versuche ich so viel Zeit in Spanien zu verbringen wie möglich. Entsprechend vollgepackt sind die Zeiten dazwischen, denn der ganze Unikram bleibt liegen. Da ich mir schon immer Mühe mit den Berichten gebe, brauchen die auch ihre Zeit. Die hab ich grad nicht wirklich. Aber ich versuche es demnächst. 

Naja also Kalmare und Sepien haben wir bisher genommen. Dabei liefen Kalmare (subjektiv) immer viel besser. Es gab jetzt aber auch mal einen Fang auf Sepia. Mit Kalmaren kommt man z.B. besser zum Grund und ich glaube, dass die Kalmare besser aussehen bei dem Tempo, das wir fahren. 

Eine Krake, wie willst du das machen? Geht dann nur tot. Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich auch noch nie etwas von der Moschuskrake gehört  

Mit dem Mero ist es nicht so, dass ich da irgendeinen Druck verspüre. Ich habe mich damit abgefunden, dass es irgendwann mal durch Zufall passieren wird. Man kann das nicht erzwingen. Dafür sind die einfach zu selten, denke ich.


----------



## glavoc (18. März 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mit Karneval hat das jetzt eher wenig zu tun. .



Hab`ich mir schon gedacht... klar, Unikram und Zeitmanagement, Berichte und vor allem Videoschneiden dauern... von mir haste da vollstes Verständnis für!

Zu Moschuskrake, vielleicht kommt er bei euch kaum vor? Ist aber wirklich keine geschmackliche Offenbarung:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moschuskrake

eine Anköderungsvariante: http://makarska-post.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/muzgavac-jeska.jpg

und um dich noch ein wenig heiß zu machen, noch paar Pics und Vid´s aus Kroatien 










https://knikl9.wixsite.com/ribolov-na-jadranu/blank-c1vfl

sowie Handleinenstyle^^:http://www.cvijet.info/FORUM/forum_posts.asp?TID=1387&OB=DESC&PN=29&title=aaarobni-otok

also denn, denke jetzt siehste dat nich meeehhhr ggaaaannnz so entspannt  hihi

grüßle


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. März 2019)

Ist noch keine Saison für die meisten .= keine Fänge und keine Berichte .
Wenn das einzige Wasser das man sieht immer nur von oben kommt wird man auch nicht mitteilsamer .
Aber kommt schon noch...


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2019)

Ich muss mich noch bis Juni gedulden, bis es wieder nach Istrien geht,
ein Freund vor Ort schrieb, dass zur Zeit viel Sipa (Sepien) gefangen wird, Kalmare nur wenig.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. März 2019)

So wie versprochen Fortsetzung meines Berichts zum vorletzten Trip. 

Zweiter Tag verlief weitestgehend ereignislos. Am dritten Tag wollten wir es dann mal anders probieren: mit Inchiku. Die Erfolgsquote war da zuletzt echt gut und wir konnten jedes mal, wenn wir das gemacht haben einen Drachenkopf fangen. Kulinarisch ein absolut erstrebenswerter Fisch. Außerdem passiert wegen der vielen kleinen Barsche, die darauf ständig beißen, bei dieser Angelei relativ viel. Wir haben traumhafte Bedingungen. Morgens noch etwas nebel und ziemlich kalt, doch da es absolut null Wind gibt wärmt es sich schnell auf und wir haben null Drift. Perfekt um auch die tieferen Spots zu testen. Die bringen es jedoch zunächst nicht. An einer Felsstruktur auf 30m dann deutlich bessere Aktivität. An allen drei Ruten zappeln schnell ein paar kleine Barsche. Dann der erste richtige Fisch bei Frenky, schaut nach einem Drachenkopf aus und ist auch so. Toller 1,3 kg Drachenkopf für Frenky. Abendessen ist schonmal safe! 







Es gesellen sich nach und nach um die 20-30 Serranos hinzu. Schmecken tun sie ja gut, aber nicht der Zielfisch






Einzige Abwechslung: dieser Geselle hier






Und dann noch eine Krake von rund einem Kilo bei unserem Deepjigging Ausflug in tieferen Wässern (=80m) an einer Stelle wo sonst absolut immer zu viel Wind und/oder Strömung ist. Dort haben wir ein bisschen nach Strukturen gesucht und auch gefunden, aber nicht mit einem Fisch krönen können. Es gab lediglich einige wenige Bisse. Irgendwann bekommen wir immer weniger Bisse, die Arme werden immer schwerer vom Fischen mit den 150 g Inchikus und so machen wir erstmal Pause in der Cala Culip. So lieb ich das: 





Danach dreht dann irgendwann der Südwind auf und wir kehren zufrieden in den Hafen zurück.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. März 2019)

Und hier ein kurzes Filmchen dazu:


----------



## W-Lahn (20. März 2019)

Dann mal Petri zum Drachenkopf und Danke für Bericht und Filmchen 
Ich bin Anfang April in Zypern auf Familienbesuch, Spinnrute ist selbstverständlich dabei, falls ich zum Angeln komme werde ich berichten...


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. April 2019)

Bin ich denn der einzige der momentan Fischen geht?  Ich hab schon so viel gefischt, dass bei mir schon eine Art Sättigung eingetreten ist. Hab noch einiges an Material nachzuschieben. Mache ich bei Gelegenheit. Jetzt erstmal ein Weilchen auf dem Trockenen hocken :/


----------



## Salt (4. April 2019)

Du bist der einzige der Zeit hat....alle anderen müssen Arbeiten 
9 Tage noch bis Fisch


----------



## pulpot (4. April 2019)

Bei mir ist es erst wieder im Juli soweit, bis dahin kann ich nichts beitragen ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. April 2019)

Nein ihr meint nur alle im Sommer Urlaub machen sei schöner. Aber das sehe ich anders


----------



## Krallblei (4. April 2019)

Meine Rede


----------



## Nacktangler (4. April 2019)

Nein, wir bekommen alle tatsächlich nur im Sommer Urlaub. Aber es herrscht ja freie Berufswahl in Deutschland....


----------



## pulpot (5. April 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Nein ihr meint nur alle im Sommer Urlaub machen sei schöner. Aber das sehe ich anders



Ja Student müsste man nochmal sein, oder wenigstens keine schulpflichtigen Kinder haben ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. April 2019)

Ich muss da ja nichts zu sagen. Ich lasse Fänge sprechen. So profitiert ihr doch alle von meinem Studentenleben  Und im Sommer unterhaltet ihr mich dann! 

Weiter zum Februar Fishing Trip. Letzter Angeltag, Frenky setzt aus, der muss Pokemon fangen. Mein Dad und ich wollen nochmal einen Versuch auf Dentex starten. Steht und fällt mit den Kalmaren. Es gelingt einen zu fangen. Zu allem Überfluss kommt auch noch eine tolle Überraschung hinzu. Wir riechen wie eine Tankstelle, haben ein Benzinleck und das bemerken wir natürlich auf dem Meer. Aber das gute alte Panzerband kriegts erstmal wieder dicht. So können wir dann unseren einsamen Kalmar noch in den gefährlichen Gewässern baden (für Kalmare gefährlich natürlich, aber auch für Dentex wenn wir da sind  ) 

Es ist wie so oft. Da wo du die Drift brauchst hast du sie nicht. Aber da wo du sie nicht brauchst kommt der Trami und pustet dich durch die Gegend... 

Wir können schonmal nicht da fischen, wo wir eigentlich wollten. Weichen aus, tuckern den Kalmar ein bisschen durch die Gegend und finden doch tatsächlich einen Abnehmer. Der schnappt erst nur einmal kurz zu, dann nichts, und 1 min später entscheidet er sich doch nochmal voll dran zu gehen! Dentex hängt! Mein Papa kurbelt souverän den Dentex ein, ein kleines Tierchen. Erinnere mich nicht mehr ans genau Gewicht aber irgendwas um die 1,5kg. Schöner Fisch für die Salzkruste. In Anbetracht der ungünstigen Bedingungen entscheiden wir uns hier abzubrechen. Wir haben ja auch noch ein Spritleck im Motor.... das muss unbedingt vor der nächsten Ausfahrt repariert werden. Die wird hoffentlich so in 1 Woche sein, denn ich flieg nur flott für einen Vortrag zurück und komme dann mit Ralph wieder. Der möchte eigentlich unbedingt auf Tuna gehen, aber ich habe die Woche nicht einen einzigen gesehen. Ist noch zu früh im Jahr. Normalerweise eher so im April. Also aktuell müsste grade gut sein (isses bei uns aber nicht so richtig). 

Hier Foto und Video: 









Und jetzt noch ein bisschen was kulinarisches damit rechtzeitig zum Mittag auch die Speichelproduktion angeregt wird  

Das hier ist Pulpo a la gallega. Hat uns unser Freund Albert gekocht. Eine Offenbarung! Schmeckt mega gut. Geheimnis auf jeden Fall die Kraken in einem Druckkochtopf zusammen mit den Kartoffeln kochen. Schmeckt auch kalt. 




Und hier Drachenkopf "al forn" also im Ofen


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich muss da ja nichts zu sagen. Ich lasse Fänge sprechen. So profitiert ihr doch alle von meinem Studentenleben  Und im Sommer unterhaltet ihr mich dann!
> 
> Weiter zum Februar Fishing Trip. Letzter Angeltag, Frenky setzt aus, der muss Pokemon fangen. Mein Dad und ich wollen nochmal einen Versuch auf Dentex starten. Steht und fällt mit den Kalmaren. Es gelingt einen zu fangen. Zu allem Überfluss kommt auch noch eine tolle Überraschung hinzu. Wir riechen wie eine Tankstelle, haben ein Benzinleck und das bemerken wir natürlich auf dem Meer. Aber das gute alte Panzerband kriegts erstmal wieder dicht. So können wir dann unseren einsamen Kalmar noch in den gefährlichen Gewässern baden (für Kalmare gefährlich natürlich, aber auch für Dentex wenn wir da sind  )
> 
> ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. April 2019)

Also eigentlich ist das super easy in der Theorie. Haha wir wollten das nachkochen mit einem Drucktopf der Älter ist als ich und es war eine riesen Sauerei  Aber glaub der Topf ist kaputt.

Man nehme Krake, so viel wie man braucht. Man braucht nicht soviel, weil macht mega satt. Die friert man ein und taut sie wieder auf einen Tag bevor man sie braucht. Dadurch wird die weicher. Dann in den Drucktopf mit wenig Wasser. Es ist wichtig, dass es ein Druckkochtopf ist!!! Dazu kommen 3 Blätter Lorbeer und oben drauf werden ganze Kartoffeln geschichtet. Albert meinte: Man kann die natürlich auch so kochen, aber dann nehmen sie den Geschmack nicht auf. Wenn man Krake kocht, kriegt das Wasser ja eine total rote Farbe, die Kartoffeln werden dann teilweise sogar auch rot. Das ganze kocht man dann 20 min (unabhängig von der Größe der Kraken). Dann schneidet man die Kartoffeln in Scheiben, legt sie auf einen Teller und dann schneidet man die Krake klein und tut sie oben drauf. Darauf kommt grobes Meersalz, süßer Paprika und viel Olivenöl. Fertig. Super lecker. So weich kochst du keine Krake im normalen Topf. Ich hab die immer 2h so in Wasser gekocht und das waren Welten Unterschied. Ich fand es eine geschmackliche Offenbarung. Albert sagte dazu nur: es gibt keine zu kleinen Kraken. Die nehmen alles mit  Ich hab ja meistens auch die kleineren wieder reingeworfen und nur selten mal eine mitgenommen. Beim Kalmarangeln gehen die ja als Beifang ran. Jetzt sind ein paar mehr mitgekommen


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2019)

Ich danke Dir,
im Juni bin ich wieder in Istrien, dann werde ich es nachkochen


----------



## Salt (7. April 2019)

Der pulpo sieht ja mal sehr lecker aus....auf den Kanaren kann man die Biester bei Ebbe ja einfach einsammeln...nur hatte ich da keinen druckkochtopf im hotel


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. April 2019)

Dario, danke für den schönen Zeitvertreib hier im Netz, toller Bericht.

Noch 6 Tage bis Fisch.
Costa Brava wartet auf uns


----------



## glavoc (8. April 2019)

Moin in die Runde,
sehr schöner Bericht & bewegte Bilder Dario! Dazu auch von mir ein dickes Petri! Sehr cool finde ich ja hier die Rezepteküche  ! Salt und Doctore ein festes Daumendrück an dieser Stelle! Möge euch Neptun mit dicken Fischen beschenken!
War eben erst für ne knappe Woche unten und bei allen was ich dort unten auf die Reihe bekommen musste, konnte ich abends ab und zu och die Rute schwingen.
Target um diese Zeit natürlich Kopffüssler, kulinarisch kommt ja auch kaum ein Fisch da ran... wenngleich es nich so sehr die _*meine Angelei*_ ist.

















grüßle


----------



## Roy Digerhund (9. April 2019)

Ans Mittelmeer werde ich dieses Jahr leider nicht kommen, da wir uns ein Haus gekauft haben und somit viel Arbeit auf uns wartet.
Zum Oktopus kann ich aber etwas beitragen 
Ich koche meine immer in einem großen Kochtopf. Den Oktopus ausnehmen, säubern und trocken tupfen. In den erhitzten Topf kommt etwas 2-3 El Öl und die Krake wird mit den Armen zuerst in den Topf getaucht und wieder vom topfboden gehoben. Das wiederholt man so lange, bis die Arme sich kringeln. Dann stellt man die Hitze runter, gibt Knoblauchzehen und zitronenscheiben dazu. Das ganze lässt man ca. 45 bis 75 min im eigenem Sud simmern je nach Größe der Krake(mit leicht geöffnetem Deckel). Super zart und aromatisch. Am liebsten mache ich einen Salat mit Petersilie, Stangensellerie und dezentem Essigdressing aus den Tierchen. Foto habe ich leider nicht zur Hand.
 Besten Gruß ROY


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. April 2019)

Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Ans Mittelmeer werde ich dieses Jahr leider nicht kommen, da wir uns ein Haus gekauft haben und somit viel Arbeit auf uns wartet.
> Zum Oktopus kann ich aber etwas beitragen
> Ich koche meine immer in einem großen Kochtopf. Den Oktopus ausnehmen, säubern und trocken tupfen. In den erhitzten Topf kommt etwas 2-3 El Öl und die Krake wird mit den Armen zuerst in den Topf getaucht und wieder vom topfboden gehoben. Das wiederholt man so lange, bis die Arme sich kringeln. Dann stellt man die Hitze runter, gibt Knoblauchzehen und zitronenscheiben dazu. Das ganze lässt man ca. 45 bis 75 min im eigenem Sud simmern je nach Größe der Krake(mit leicht geöffnetem Deckel). Super zart und aromatisch. Am liebsten mache ich einen Salat mit Petersilie, Stangensellerie und dezentem Essigdressing aus den Tierchen. Foto habe ich leider nicht zur Hand.
> Besten Gruß ROY



Dann viel Erfolg beim Renovieren!

Ich persönlich habe mit dem klassischen Kochtopf nicht das selbe Ergebnis erreicht wie mit dem Drucktopf. Obwohl ich auch mit dem klassischen Topf leckere Sachen gekocht habe 

Da hier ja eh immer die selben Leute sind, wird sich sicher keiner daran stören, wenn es den ein oder anderen Bericht "aus dem Kochtopp" gibt. 

@glavoc Gefühlt sind das mehr Kalmare als ich im ganzen Jahr gefangen habe  Aber ich hab defintiv den dicksten gefangen


----------



## Roy Digerhund (12. April 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg beim Renovieren!
> 
> Ich persönlich habe mit dem klassischen Kochtopf nicht das selbe Ergebnis erreicht wie mit dem Drucktopf. Obwohl ich auch mit dem klassischen Topf leckere Sachen gekocht habe
> 
> Da hier ja eh immer die selben Leute sind, wird sich sicher keiner daran stören, wenn es den ein oder anderen Bericht "aus dem Kochtopp" gibt.


Dankeschön. Ich denke, dass es den größten Unterschied macht Oktopus nicht in Wasser zu kochen, sondern im eigenen Sud. Das Wasser entzieht dem kraken seinen guten Geschmack. Das Rezept werde ich mal im kochtopp probieren und dann berichte ich, ob es was geworden ist .
Gruss Roy


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. April 2019)

Verstehe nicht wie du das meinst? So viel Flüssigkeit geben meine Kraken aber nicht ab als dass sie darin schwimmen könnten


----------



## Roy Digerhund (12. April 2019)

Der Topf wird natürlich nicht voll, aber es ist immer so viel Flüssigkeit das es zum dämpfen reicht.
Ich habe mal ein Video rausgesucht(ab 2:50min)


----------



## glavoc (12. April 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @glavoc Gefühlt sind das mehr Kalmare als ich im ganzen Jahr gefangen habe  Aber ich hab defintiv den dicksten gefangen



Hallo Dario,
nun ja, so gut hab`ich dann doch nicht gefangen, wie es vielleicht den Anschein erweckt. So ein bis zwei am Abend, wenn ich den los bin. Größen von ca. 200g - 600g - also auch kein einziger "besserer" dabei. Früher wurden sicherlich mehr gefangen. Bin aber auch immer  recht schnell wieder heim. Gibt einen dort, der sogar an Wettbewerben unten teilnimmt, der bleibt länger. Aber selbst dieser Profi klagte, wenn ich ihn traf, über bescheidene Fänge. Und wenn er nicht gut fängt, was soll erst ich dann bei Wind und Kälte in der Dunkelheit stundenlang mir die Beine in den Bauch stehen? Daher war ich zufrieden mit den zwei (oder auch mal nur einem) Kalamar pro Tour und hab mir die Mühe erspart...

Ach ja, beinahe hätte ich euch sogar einen "Winter"-Wolfsbarsch präsentieren können. Bin nämlich als der Jugo/Scirocco immer stärker geblasen hat, notgedrungen auf einen kleineren Fischerhafen ausgewichen. Da es noch recht früh war, habe ich versucht die eine oder andere Sepia dort zu erwischen. Diese lassen sich teilweise auch am Tage fangen. Allerdings ist dort nicht so ganz ihr Revier, musste jedoch dennoch dort lang (um zu diesen geschützteren Hafen zu gelangen) und hab`halt dennoch die Squidjigs ins aufgewühlte Meer gefeuert... und was seh`ich dabei? Einen Portions-WoBa als Nachläufer auf den Squidjig …
Am nächsten Tag mußte ich des Windes/Wetterlage ja ebenfalls an diese Mole und habe mich dann doch mir bissle Spinnköder für Wölfe eingedeckt. Im Hafenbecken dieses kleinen Por(a)ts hatte ich dann zweimal eine Attacke auf Topwater, jedoch blieb er beide Male nicht hängen... es gibt tatsächlich auch Asexuelle Wölfe^^ 

Hab ja behauptet, dass kaum ein Fisch den vergleich mit frischem Kalamar standhält. Daher muß ich jetzt abba auch ein Rezept vorlegen:

Kurzes Video 





und hier ein längeres Video mit weiteren Zutaten und typisch dalmatinisch, sogar auf Deutsch: 








allen lg und tl


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. April 2019)

Wie gesagt, verglichen mit unserer Saison ist das grandios. Habe einen Freund der IMMER von Land auf Kalmar fischt. Der fängt normalerweise dann über die Saison im dreistelligen Bereich. Der sagt er fängt wochenlang garnichts. Ich versteh das nicht. Vielleicht gibt es ja mittlerweile so viele Dentex und Schwertfische, dass alle Kalmare aufgefressen wurden


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2019)

@scorp10n77  - nun meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, finden die guten Kalamare eher kaum noch was zu fressen...
Schau mal, wenn früher ein Kilo fangfrische Sardinen in etwa 20-25 Stück waren, so sind es heute eher 60-70 Stück/pro Kilo. Sie werden immer kleiner...
da heute ganz andere Möglichkeiten bestehen, diese restlos leerzufischen… Sonar (die leistungsstärksten!), Halogenlampenbatterien (leuchten wie 10 Flaggabwehrstrahler), sowie weit mehr Professionelle Fischer in stärkeren und größeren Schiffen, die immer weiter und tiefer fischen...
Vor zwei Wochen war ich unten und der Fährhafen befindet sich gleich neben dem Fischereihafen. Weil wir noch Ewig warten mussten, hab ich mir mal deren Fänge angeschaut (und natürlich auch um zu gucken, ob sich da der eine oder andere Wolf laben tut^^). Was soll ich sagen? Von Zadar bis runter nach Dubrovnik waren die Registrierungen, quasi die gesamte dalmatinische Küste war am "representen"... und dann kommt doch einiges zusammen, sprich bestimmt 10 LKW voll mit Sardinen (zum Verkauf an Menschen, also ohne die Tunamästereien).

Schwertfische leiden sicherlich ebenso da drunter, Dentexe spüren dies eher nicht so. Aber dieses Leerfischen der Futterfische wird starke Folgen haben... Fische und Säuger die sich stark von ihnen ernähren, werden Hunger leiden...

Doch was schrieb der alte, bärtige Trierer in seinem Londoner Exil?
_*„die Springquellen allen Reichtums untergräbt: die Erde und den Arbeiter“*_

dir ein schönes WE und immer noch genug Kopffüssler als Bait !

grüßle





 - *ABER!! Don`t hate the Player - hate the Game!*


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. April 2019)

Ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass es auch noch reichlich Bait gibt. Von irgendwas müssen sich ja auch die ganzen Thunfische ernähren  Vielleicht wars auch einfach ein schlechtes JAhr was die Reproduktion angeht. Jedenfalls haben wir letztes Jahr noch sehr gut gefangen  Diese Saison war auf Tintenfische eine Katastrophe.


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2019)

es wird jedoch sicherlich in der Masse immer weniger. Von Jahr zu Jahr (auch wenn es wie du weißt, immer mal "Ausreiser" in der Statistik gibt). Allein wenn ich meinen Eltern zuhöre, wie viel und mit welchen bescheidenen Methoden früher gefangen wurde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo Dario,
> nun ja, so gut hab`ich dann doch nicht gefangen, wie es vielleicht den Anschein erweckt. So ein bis zwei am Abend, wenn ich den los bin. Größen von ca. 200g - 600g - also auch kein einziger "besserer" dabei. Früher wurden sicherlich mehr gefangen. Bin aber auch immer  recht schnell wieder heim. Gibt einen dort, der sogar an Wettbewerben unten teilnimmt, der bleibt länger. Aber selbst dieser Profi klagte, wenn ich ihn traf, über bescheidene Fänge. Und wenn er nicht gut fängt, was soll erst ich dann bei Wind und Kälte in der Dunkelheit stundenlang mir die Beine in den Bauch stehen? Daher war ich zufrieden mit den zwei (oder auch mal nur einem) Kalamar pro Tour und hab mir die Mühe erspart...
> 
> Ach ja, beinahe hätte ich euch sogar einen "Winter"-Wolfsbarsch präsentieren können. Bin nämlich als der Jugo/Scirocco immer stärker geblasen hat, notgedrungen auf einen kleineren Fischerhafen ausgewichen. Da es noch recht früh war, habe ich versucht die eine oder andere Sepia dort zu erwischen. Diese lassen sich teilweise auch am Tage fangen. Allerdings ist dort nicht so ganz ihr Revier, musste jedoch dennoch dort lang (um zu diesen geschützteren Hafen zu gelangen) und hab`halt dennoch die Squidjigs ins aufgewühlte Meer gefeuert... und was seh`ich dabei? Einen Portions-WoBa als Nachläufer auf den Squidjig …
> ...




Dobar tek


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2019)

Mein Freund in Istrien schreibt, dass die ersten Brancin (Seewölfe) abgelaicht aus der Rasamündung 
zurückkehren.
Sie seien leicht zu fangen, aber keine lohnende Beute, weil völlig abgemagert.


----------



## glavoc (14. April 2019)

Freut mich zu hören  kenne  jemanden, denn dass sehr freuen wird zu hören 
lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2019)

Er schreibt, die beste zeit käme in 3-.4 Wochen.
dann wären die Wölfe wieder gut im Futter, aber noch fangbar.
Jetzt seien sie nur Haut und Gräten


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. April 2019)

Ah..., letztes Jahr etwa um diese Zeit war mir aufgefallen , dass die wölfe so extrem schlank waren. Eigentlich klar nach dem laichen


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2019)

Ein bisschen was bin ich euch noch schuldig. War ja noch bisschen länger da. 

Nächster Trip mit Ralph, dem Freund von meiner Schwester, den ich schon längst infiziert habe  Er wollte eigentlich gerne einen Thunfisch fangen, aber, da ich eine Woche vorher nicht einen einzigen gesehen habe, hielt ich das mal für unrealistisch. 

Deshalb gingen wir am ersten Abend raus um Kalmare zu fangen. Wir fingen auch tatsächlich zwei gleichzeitig. Aber da der Kescher dann belegt war, viel mir der kleine beim rausheben wieder ins Meer.... Außerdem gabs noch drei oder vier Sepien. Alles in allem kann man immer zufrieden sein, wenn man wenigstens einen Kalmar hat. Am nächsten morgen wollten wir gerne einen zweiten dazu fangen, das hat aber nicht geklappt. Am nächsten Morgen lief es garnicht. Wir probierten tiefer um Kalmare zu erwischen, erwischten jedoch lediglich eine Krake. Haben uns dann entschieden zeitig zum Dentexvorkommen zu fahren. Es waren top Bedingungen. Ralli hatte nie einen Dentex gefangen bisher und so wollte ich ihn an seinen ersten bringen und erklärte ihm was er zu tun hat. 20 min später Biss auf den Kalmar. Wenig später liegt sein erster Dentex im Kescher. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau was er hatte, aber ich denke mal mit 2,5-3kg so gutes Mittelmaß. Gut zum anfangen. 







Wer meine Berichte aufmerksam verfolgt, der weiß, dass ich nicht so viel Erfolg mit Sepia hatte und von daher Kalmare bevorzuge. Aber man muss immer auch mal damit probieren, insbesondere wenn man den Spot hat, wo sie sind. Aber ein Dentex auf Sepia kam nur einmal vor bisher. Jedenfalls montiere ich eine der Sepien und so soll Ralph direkt mal eine Doblette holen. Das wäre ja was. Ich fahre ihn den Spot entlang. Nach vielleicht einer halben Stunde, will er mal eben was trinken und ich soll kurz die Angel übernehmen. Er hat sein Getränk noch nicht aufgemacht, da regt sich bei mir an der Angel was. Ganz sachte. Ähnlich wie die Ärmchenbeißer, nur ein bisschen stärker. Tok... tok tok.... tok... Ich denke: was hast du zu verlieren, schlag mal an.... Das tue ich dann auch. Baff, voll Druck! ZZZZZZZZZ geht die Bremse, als der Fisch gegen hart eingestellte Bremse erstmal einige Meter nimmt. Das machen die wenigsten Fische! Das muss ein richtig fetter Dentex sein. Ich bin richtig nervös und drille den Fisch geduldig ans Boot. Aufgrund des starken Tackles geht aber auch das schnell. Als er zu sehen ist, weiß ich sofort, dass der Rekordpotential hat! Ralph keschert den Fisch, Jubel! Wow! Klasse Fisch! Aber seht selbst: 




Für den Rekord fehlte ihm letztendlich aber doch ein Kilo. Dieser klasse Dentex brachte 7,5kg auf die Waage! Das sind schon wirklich seltene, alte Fische. Deshalb ist es immer klasse, wenn man so einen mal fängt. Und das auf Sepia! (Ralph war nun der Meinung Sepia sei viel besser als Kalmar  ) Ganz vorsichtiger Biss, nicht so brutal. Hatte die Sepia wohl einfach inhaliert und ist stehen geblieben und hat bisschen gekaut. Dafür geht man fischen! 

Das Bier danach schmeckt natürlich um so besser, es schmeckt nach Erfolg  Wir sind total happy. Wir fahren zwar noch ein, zwei Vueltas eine Sepia umher, brechen dann aber ab. Auf dem Rückweg kommen wir an einer zaghaften Thunfischfrenzy vorbei. Auch geil, die sind also auch da. Zwar nur ganz wenige und verhalten, aber das ist ja oft so. Wir haben uns dann den Rest der Woche auf Thunfische fokussiert. Aber dazu will ich hier nicht allzu viel schreiben. Es war nicht sonderlich gut und hat viel Spritgeld gekostet. Vielleicht haben KAy und Olaf an dieser Stelle ja mehr Glück! 

Hier noch zwei Bilder:









Und das Video hab ich gestern schon hochgeladen  Hier findet ihr es:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2019)

Es gibt eigentlich garnicht viel weiteres Interessantes zu berichten. 

Einen Tag habe ich David zu uns aufs Boot eingeladen. Der hat mega viel Ahnung vom Angeln hier und kennt das Cap de Creus wie seine Westentasche. Wir wollten zusammen Jiggen und ein bisschen auf Thuna gehen. Es lief alles nicht so richtig. Er hat uns dann eine geheime Stelle gezeigt und mich schwören lassen nichts darüber zu verraten. Jedenfalls haben wir dort Penegals gefangen und eine Überraschung: einen richtig fetten Kalmar!! Hier Bilder. Tolle Angelei. Aber ohne Insiderwissen unmöglich. Ich sage nur DeepJigging

Ich lasse die Bilder sprechen: Also das hier sind Penegals (Blaumaul)


----------



## Krallblei (15. April 2019)

Gute Fische


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2019)

Klasse Dario,
ich erblasse vor Neid


----------



## Salt (15. April 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben KAy und Olaf an dieser Stelle ja mehr Glück!



Na mal schauen.....einen Tag haben wir ja noch

Deine Fänge sind wie immer großartig und wenn ich mir anschaue, was für Kalmare du inzwischen fängst, mag ich mir garnich vorstellen wie groß der Dentex ist der auf sowas beisst!


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2019)

Das hier hatte ich noch vergessen einzufügen. Der Kalmar war ein Überraschungsbeifang beim Jiggen in 100m+ Wassertiefe um die Mittagszeit. 80cm und über 2kg, der mit Abstand größte den ich je hatte!


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2019)

Ja leck mich fett - was für ein Klopper und wie schön die Fische!!! Allerdickstes Petri Dario samt Gäng  So konstant, solche Strecken hinlegen wie du/ihr zeugt von Können. Bravo! Du Künstler 
Sehr, sehr schön!


----------



## W-Lahn (16. April 2019)

Erstmal Petri an Dario und Team zu der Super Dentex/Kopffüßer-Strecke! Ich bin mittlerweile wieder zurück aus Zypern, nachwuchsbedingt war die Angelzeit leider beschränkt. Beim morgendlichen Spinnfischen konnte ich aber einen Wolfsbarsch und einen kleinen Grouper zum Landgang überreden. Wolfsbarsche waren viele vorhanden – zumindest hatte ich enorm viele Nachläufer…


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2019)

Glückwunsch W-Lahn & ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Salt (17. April 2019)

Moin zusammen,

Ich sitze grade noch im Appartement und schaue aufs Mittelmeer, die Koffer sind gepackt und in ein paar Stunden geht's wieder zurück nach Hause.

Wie ja der ein oder andere schon mitbekommen hat, war ich für ein paar Tage mit Kay an der Costa Brava zum Thunfischangeln....
Gleich vorweg, über mangelnden Fisch konnte man sich nicht beschweren. Wir haben jeden Tag reichlich jagende Bluefins gesehen.

Die ersten zweit Tage haben wir ihnen alles vorgesetzt was die Köderbox hergab aber bis auf ein paar Nachläufer war nix zu machen. Die Thune jagen hier im Frühjahr meist nur Fischbrut und es ist erstaunlich zu sehen wie Fische von 30-60kg ganz gemütlich 3cm lange Fischchen einsammeln!

Leider hatten wir nicht das Glück ein "Yakuzi", wie unser Guide das nannte, zu erleben. Also eine stabile Frenzy in der eine große Gruppe Thunas die Kleinfische zusammen treibt und wie im Rausch alles frisst was man ihnen vorsetzt.
Wir hatten eher schnell ziehende Gruppen die nur für ein paar Sekunden an die Oberfläche kamen und meist war nur ein Wurf möglich bevor sie wieder abtauchen. Dann heißt es warten und schnell hin wenn sie wieder hochkommen.

Nach zwei Tagen ohne Erfolge schlug unser Guide vor es mit kleinen Gufis zu versuchen. Und auch wenn wir das nicht so recht wollten, wir wollten endlich den Thuna haben!

Das ganze erinnert zwar stark an die Angelei im Forellensee....aber was macht man nicht alles für den Erfolg!
Irgendwann, die Fische waren grade wieder abgetaucht, sagte Kay zu mir "mach nen blindcast!" Ich dachte zwar, wohin? Aber einfach grade raus und im nächsten Moment war ich schon am Thunfisch fest! Nach der ersten langen Flucht folgte ein zähes Ringen um jeden Meter und das der Fisch dabei im über 150m Tiefe war machte es nicht einfacher. Nach gut 20 Minuten konnten wir ihn endlich unter dem Boot sehen und ich war froh es fast geschafft zu haben. Doch im nächsten Moment schoss er wieder hinab und ich schrie nur "oh nooo"!
Aber 5 Minuten später war es geschafft und wir konnten die gut 50kg schwere Schönheit ins Boot hebe 




Nach Foto und Hakenlösen schnell wieder rein, auch hier zeigte sich wieder, daß unser Guide ein absoluter Profi ist.
Ich war erstmal platt und brauchte ne Pause und Wasser




Jetzt war Kay natürlich heiß und hat auch auf Gummi gewechselt. Ich hab dann wenn überhaupt nur ein bisschen am Rand geangelt damit er die besten Karten hat.
Da ich vor dem Thunfisch eine Möve in der Schnur hatte, haben wir schon gewitzelt das auch Kay erstmal einen Vogel fangen muss bevor der Thuna beisst. Gegen Nachmittag haben wir dann eine recht stabile Frenzy gefunden und was macht Kay, er fängt nen Vogel 
Ich sag noch "jetzt klappts auch mit dem Thunfisch" und direkt beim nächsten Wurf ist bei ihm die Rute krumm! Wir können es alle kaum glauben und schreiben wie verrückt!
Doch nur einen Moment später ist der Druck weg und die Rute wieder grade!
Von Kay kommt nur "F..k!!!"
Doch im nächsten Moment ist wieder Druck drauf und wir schreien wieder der Fisch ist immer noch da!
Was jetzt folgt ist ein geradezu episches Ringen und auch wenn Kay's Thuna in deutlich flacherem Wasser gebissen hat, macht er es ihm nicht grade leicht!




Doch nach über einer Stunde und mit Teamwork in den riskanten Situationen kann auch Kay sein Biest mit ebenfalls knapp über 50kg landen




Er ist total am Ende und gemeinsam wuchten wir den Fisch wieder zurück ins Wasser....und der schießt wie ein Torpedo davon als wenn nix gewesen wäre!
Einfach unglaublich welche Kraft und Ausdauer diese Fische haben.
Es bleiben zwar unsere einzigen Fische in den 4 Tagen aber es hat sich trotzdem voll gelohnt. Ein paar Tage lang nur Fische jagen, bei klasse Wetter und mit super coolen Leuten zusammen, was will man mehr


----------



## glavoc (17. April 2019)

Hammer! Ja was geht denn hier ab, zur Zeit ?! Isch ja drr`Wahnsinn 
Erst Darios kapitale Dentexe und Riesenkalamare, dann W-Lahn mit Grouper und Wolfsbarsch und jetzt ihr beide mit zentnerschweren Tuna Torpedos!! Dickes Petri und dickste Grüße!
Supergut geschrieben und tolle Bilder mit glücklichen Anglern.
Auch ein Danke für die Mühe und für die Freude die es mir macht, einen so "lebendigen" Bericht zu lesen!
Merci


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2019)

Allen glücklichen Fängern ein kräftiges Petri heil. Der Tintenfisch h war echt der Hammer. Der Denton scheint Darios Standard Größe zu werden, Dentexkönig.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2019)

Ja zum Tunafischen , Stickbaits Popper oder Castingjigs ging leider alles nicht. Die haben wahrscheinlich alles größere schon deutlich dezimiert, da waren nur noch Mikros unterwegs.
Die tunas reagieren aber auch sehr unterschiedlich, meiner hat weit über eine Stunde Ballett gemacht. Erste ne kurze Flucht, dann abrupt stop und nach oben oder aufs Boot zu, das war der Moment mit dem f.ck, dann Flucht über 200 Meter. Der war nicht zu stoppen mit ca. 12kg  bremse, Felix musste mit dem Boot hinterher fahren. Und ständig rauf und runter. Echt crazy gewesen der Drill.
Wir hätten ja gerne jeder noch einen gehabt, aber die Fischerei war schon sehr schwierig. Wir sind mit unserem Fang aber mehr als happy. Beide Fische hatten so 1,45 Meter. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

















	

		
			
		

		
	
 T


----------



## Silverfish1 (17. April 2019)

Mega gute Berichte von euch ! Da bekomm ich richtig Lust auf‘s Tuna angeln (auch wenn ich bis nächstes Jahr März noch warten muss)

Könnt ihr was zum Tackle sagen ? Mich Läust schon wieder das Tackleaffe. 

G
Max


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. April 2019)

@olaf Der Dentex der den Kalmar frisst hätte hier sicherlich den Rahmen gesprengt, aber wie du siehst, passt der Kalmar auch nicht in den Livewell von daher sind wir da limitiert  Auch wenn es so scheint mit den Dentex, sind das immernoch Ausnahmefische. Auch wenn es von dieser Sorte dies Jahr schon gleich 2 gab  Letztes Jahr war dafür fatal... 

Schöner zypriotischer Grouper. Finde ich toll, dass man die da beim Spinnfischen fängt. 

An unsere beiden Tunajünger kann ich mich der Allgemeinheit nur Anschließen. Schöne Fische. Freut mich wahnsinnig für euch vor allem nach der Enttäuschung am Ebro letztes Jahr. Habe ich euch ja auch schon persönlich gesagt  Dass es auch mit Poppern geht, das wisst ihr ja, das wäre dann Aufgabe für nächstes Jahr ) Diese Frühjahrsgeschichte ist leider immer so. Irgendwie hat sich das zumindest bei uns im Norden leider auch ein wenig verschoben. Im Herbst war es meist besser. Die Jacuzzis sind jetzt übrigens bei uns. Wie gerne würd ich runterdüsen. Aber meine Rolle muss auch dringend in den Service, die wurde zu hart strapaziert


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2019)

Gratulation zu den super geilen Fängen.
Das sind die Tage, die man das ganze Leben nicht mehr vergisst.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (17. April 2019)

Hallo an alle,
läuft ja wie ich sehe.

@dario Ihr seit fast ausser Konkurrenz,
wirklich toll was ihr da macht.
Fische und Bilder werden immer schöner

@glavoc ebenfalls eine schöne Strecke hast Du da hingelegt.
Tolle Fische und Frequenz

Das Du Deinen Urlaubs/Angelspot nicht verraten willst....ist das weil Du Angst hast, dass ich Dir alles weg fange.
Oder schlimmer noch die Bulgaren schicke.

Geile Tunfische Jungs.

Von mir gibts nur ein paar Teaserbilder, mal schauen ob ich einen Bericht hinbekomme, Arbeit und Familienleben fressen viel Zeit und noch mehr Energie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







https://drive.google.com/open?id=1M5vuWA1_2lrJDUckzmbcUFBlsHhhLuGZ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QJRWd0nizm1TWY67u0GeUwIEzSlAfjHr
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1G1DX3jeaFd3KiCjRfJjPKiESgGQJbWi3

Irgendwie geht das mit der  Bild Funktion nicht?


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (17. April 2019)

Willkommen @Dido43,
ich habe ja einiges verpasst hier.
Zum Thema LRF kann ich mittlerweie auch ein bisschen was beisteuern.

Ich setz mich mal über die Feiertage hin.
Noch mal Grüsse an alle


----------



## glavoc (17. April 2019)

Ulfisch2.0 schrieb:


> Das Du Deinen Urlaubs/Angelspot nicht verraten willst....ist das weil Du Angst hast, dass ich Dir alles weg fange.
> Oder schlimmer noch die Bulgaren schicke.
> 
> ... nicht?


Such dir eine Insel aus, Archipel von Zadar und achte auf flaches Ufer 
Hallo Ulfisch!!!
Freut mich wieder mal was von dir zu hören/lesen. Welcome back an Bord! Ja hau rein in die Tasten


----------



## Salt (18. April 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @olaf
> An unsere beiden Tunajünger kann ich mich der Allgemeinheit nur Anschließen. Schöne Fische. Freut mich wahnsinnig für euch vor allem nach der Enttäuschung am Ebro letztes Jahr. Habe ich euch ja auch schon persönlich gesagt  Dass es auch mit Poppern geht, das wisst ihr ja, das wäre dann Aufgabe für nächstes Jahr ) Diese Frühjahrsgeschichte ist leider immer so. Irgendwie hat sich das zumindest bei uns im Norden leider auch ein wenig verschoben. Im Herbst war es meist besser. Die Jacuzzis sind jetzt übrigens bei uns. Wie gerne würd ich runterdüsen. Aber meine Rolle muss auch dringend in den Service, die wurde zu hart strapaziert


Auch hier nochmal vielen Dank Dario....auch für die Tipps im Vorfeld. Es war wirklich ein besonders Erlebnis und eine echte Erlösung nach letztem Jahr. 
Das die Geschichte mit Gufi nicht so das ware ist stimmt, aber manchmal der sicherste Weg zum Ziel. Ich hab aber schon ne Idee wie man der Sache etwas mehr Finesse verleihen kann....mal schauen obs auch funktioniert. 

Und das du jetzt grade gern runter willst glaub ich dir ist aber nur gerecht.....du angelst eh viel zu viel


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. April 2019)

Tackle ist schnell beschrieben:
Rute yamaga blacky 81/6 (hätte auch noch etwas stärker sein können) aber hat funktioniert und wirft die leichten Köder gut.
Rolle Saltiga 4500 mit ca. 78lb 8fach geflochten 300+ Meter, YGK, Tasline, Varivas.
Das nächste mal nehme ich die teuerere Variante ohne Unterschnur, damit 400m auf die Rolle passen, ohne Einsatz vom Guide hätte der Tuna mich gespult.
Vorfach hatte ich jetzt Fisherman super stealth 80lb. Das knotet sich besser als Fluoro.

Die Locals fischen viel Saltiga ist mir aufgefallen, Dario auch.

Anfang der Saison große Stickbaits, danach immer kleiner, bis hin zum 5cm Gufi von oben.
Popper ging leider nicht. Dario ich habe es auch einen halben Tag probiert.

Wichtig wäre noch, die Köder sind ja teilweise recht teuer, je nach dem worauf das Auge fällt, unbedingt auch billig Köder mitnehmen falls man eine Yacuzzi anwirft, hier gibt es viele Abrisse.


----------



## Silverfish1 (18. April 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Tackle ist schnell beschrieben:
> Rute yamaga blacky 81/6 (hätte auch noch etwas stärker sein können) aber hat funktioniert und wirft die leichten Köder gut.
> Rolle Saltiga 4500 mit ca. 78lb 8fach geflochten 300+ Meter, YGK, Tasline, Varivas.
> Das nächste mal nehme ich die teuerere Variante ohne Unterschnur, damit 400m auf die Rolle passen, ohne Einsatz vom Guide hätte der Tuna mich gespult.
> ...




Danke für die Beschreibung. 
Da es für mich nächstes Jahr wieder nach Panama geht wo es zwar keine BFT aber YFT gibt und ich glaube das meine Yamaga bluesniper PE 4 -5 doch etwas schwach sein könnte, muss ich mir doch noch die Yamaga blacky 81/8 oder doch ne blacky 81/10 bin so unentschlossen fuer die 10er würde ich noch ne 18000 Stella nehmen fuer die 8er ne weiter 14000er.


----------



## Salt (18. April 2019)

Ich hab selbst ne recht leichte Expert Graphit mit 12kg max drag und ne 5500er Expedition, dazu 60lb Tasline.....leider konnte ich die Rute nicht einweihen, da der Thun auf ne Rute vom Guide ging die ich mir geliehen hatte. Wollte schnell zwischen Gufi und Stick wechseln können....naja, war ne Yuki Otoro mit 6500er Penn Slammer 3....hat den Job souverän gemeistert und dürfte ca. PE8 entsprechen. Echter Preis/Leistungstipp
Während meine selbstaufgebaute Expert eher ne leichte PE6 ist.
Das wäre bestimmt lustig geworden aber ich hätte keine Bedenken solange die See nicht zu rau wird mit der leichten Kombi.


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. April 2019)

Auch von mir noch einmal dicke Glückwünsche . 
Das muss erstmal reichen , bin grad nicht so gesprächig .


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (18. April 2019)

Könnt ihr eigentlich die Bilder per Links sehen?
Bevor ich jetzt lauter Bilder einstelle und dpäter alles noch mal machen muss . 
Grüsse


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2019)

@Ulfisch2.0 am besten erstell hier im Board ein Album und lade dort die Bilder hoch. Dann die URL kopieren und unter Bild einfügen in das Fenster eingeben. Geht so relativ unkompliziert!


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (19. April 2019)

Okay Probiere ich mal


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (19. April 2019)

Sorry Scorp wo, kann ich ein Album erstellen?


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2019)

Oben gibt es einen Reiter Galerie und dort kannst du ein Album erstellen und Bilder hochladen


----------



## Mett (19. April 2019)

Was für ein Dentex !! 
Der Calmar ist aber auch nicht übel ... so ein Reisending habe ich im Mittelmeer noch nie gesehen 

Gratuliere zu den Fängen !

Ich habe auch noch einen Bericht vom Februar offen, aber derzeit so viel zu tun das ich mich schon freue hier
ab und an mal mitzulesen.
Kommt aber noch, versprochen


----------



## senner (19. April 2019)

Klasse Fänge von allen! Wusste gar nicht dass die Calmare so groß werden können hier.. 

Die Tunas sind geil.. Vor allem auch schöne Bilder. Hatte das gut auf Instagram verfolgt, wurden ja einige schöne Fotos und Videos von dem we in Blanes gepostet. 

@Salt, @Dr.Spinn wann hattet ihr euren guide für dieses Jahr gebucht?

VG
Tony


----------



## afbaumgartner (19. April 2019)

Auch von mir ein Petri an alle, die uns hier an ihren Erfolgen teilhaben lassen, das ist ja alles außerordentlich geil.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Schutzbemühungen im Mittelmeer weiter zunehmen und auch Wirkung zeigen.
Ich selbst war ein wenig weg vom Fenster (Blutzuckerentgleisung, KKH, jetzt Insulin spritzen).
Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen und warmen Tage hier lassen mich aber aus dem anglerischen Winterschlaf aufwachen.
Da ich erst später im Jahr wieder ans Mittelmeer aufbreche, kümmer ich mich grade erst mal um einen stärkeren Motor für mein Bötli und ein neues Unterbringungssytem für mein Tackle auf dem Boot. Wobei- auch das Boot sollte größer werden...
Na ja ich les weiter mit und melde mich ab und an...
Grüße und tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. April 2019)

Hallo Tony, das kann ich jetzt nicht genau beantworten. Das geht aber meist nur kurzfristig, da der Termin für das tagging Projekt erst spät festgelegt wird und dies ist den amigos sehr wichtig. Ferner ist auch noch immer mit kurzfristigen Absagen zu rechnen, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. April 2019)

Ulfisch2.0 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eigentlich die Bilder per Links sehen?
> Bevor ich jetzt lauter Bilder einstelle und dpäter alles noch mal machen muss .
> Grüsse


ich nehme an, Du hast die Bilder auf deiner Festplatte.
jetzt guck mal hier in diesem Trööt.
Neben dem Button "Antwort erstellen" klickst Du auf Datei hochladen, klick auf die Datei, die du hochladen willst und fertig


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (19. April 2019)

Danke euch beiden.
@Brillendorsch ich will sie ja schick gross haben
Hat auch denke ich geklappt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nee hats nicht zefix
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wenn ich den link kopiere, kommt da trotzdem immer noch das Bildsymbol
Das war gestern bei google drive schon so


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. April 2019)

Du kannst doch wählen zwischen Vollbild oder Symbol


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. April 2019)

Hast du denn die URL kopiert? Bei mir hast du auch garkein Album... 

Ansonsten mach es so wie Brillendorsch sagt


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. April 2019)

so sieht es als Vollbild aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. April 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 322953
> 
> 
> so sieht es als Vollbild aus.



Es ist die Bucht von Rakalj, Blick von Sveti Agneza


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (26. April 2019)

Hey Jungs, ich kann die "Grafikadresse" kopieren und bekomme dann ersteres
Ha! Ich habe in der Galerie das Vollbild aktiviert und davon dann die Grafik kopiert.

So scheints zu gehen, mit dem Link klappt es nicht auch nicht von Google Drive.
Der Bericht ist zu 2/3 fertig, vielleicht schaffe ich es noch dieses We.

Grüsse und danke an alle.


PS @Scorp, ist zwar etwas her aber Gratulation zur Monster Dorade sehr sehr geil.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. April 2019)

Ulfisch2.0 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich kann die "Grafikadresse" kopieren und bekomme dann ersteres
> Ha! Ich habe in der Galerie das Vollbild aktiviert und davon dann die Grafik kopiert.
> 
> So scheints zu gehen, mit dem Link klappt es nicht auch nicht von Google Drive.
> ...



Ähm ich glaub, so klappts auch nicht :E 

Danke dir


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (28. April 2019)

Ich hatte meiner Frau eine Woche Griechenland, ohne Familie, abgeschwatzt.
Am 05.04. sollte es dann endlich losgehen.

Als Zielfisch liebäugelte ich mit Wolfsbarsch und Brandbrassen der Rest sollte Zugabe sein.

Brandbrassen(Melanuri) hatte ich vor ziemlich genau 2 Jahren gut gefangen und wollte unbedingt wieder welche erwischen.
Die machen verdammt Spass und schmecken herrlich.

Dieses Jahr wollte ich unbedingt mehr LRF betreiben, da es mir letzten Sommer sehr viel Spass gemacht hatte.
Ich deckte mich also mit einigen Jigköpfen zwischen 1 und 3,5 Gr. ein.
Den Winter über hatte ich  bereits kleine Gummifische und  andere LRF Ködern im Garnelen und Wurmdesign besorgt.

Die Tasche war fertig gepackt mit Angelgerät und ein paar Klamotten als Füllmaterial als es Freitag Nachmittag zum Flughafen ging.





Einen Monat lang hatte ich kein Alkohol getrunken und so freute ich mich auf mein 1. Bier am Flughafen. 
HÄHÄ, der Trip hatte sich mal nicht gelohnt.









Inkl. Zeitverschiebung  kam ich gegen 22:50 aus dem Flughafen,  mein Auswanderer Kumpel holte mich ab und wir fuhren direkt in die Kneipe.
Die Insel ist um diese Uhrzeit nicht mehr zu erreichen so dass ich 1 Nacht in Saloniki verbringen "musste".

Am nächsten Tag fuhren wir gegen 11 Uhr los, ich hatte mir vorher auf dem Markt noch 1Kg grobes Salz und 1 1/2kg Sardellen gekauft, die ich sofort einsalzte.

Nach diversen anderen kurzen Stopps u.a. einem Angelshop, da muss ich mich immer so zusammen reissen, erreichten wir die Fähre gegen 14 Uhr.

Mein Vater war ebenfalls auf der Insel wir hatten einige kleinere Arbeiten am Haus zu erledigen und so holte er mich von der Fähre ab.

Nach dem obligatorischen, ausführlichen Mittagessen machte ich eine meiner Ruten fertig und ging zu meinem Kumpel, meinen Roller abholen.

Es war ca. 17 uhr, meinem Empfinden nach eine grausige Uhrzeit zum Fischen am Meer aber dank der Bewölkung ein wenig vielversprechend.
Trotz des guten Angelwetters fing ich nichts und bekam auch keinen sichtbaren Nachläufer.












Die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage wurde stündlich schlechter,  für So,Mo und Di war Regen vorhergesagt, zum Glück  mit Unterbrechungen aber nicht schön und kalt.

Mit meinem Vater machte ich aus, dass ich in der früh angele und wir danach etwas am Haus machen.

Am Sonntag früh stand ich gegen 6 Uhr am Hafen und damit ca. 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang.
Die 1. Würfe gehörten ganz den Wolfsbarschen bis ich nach ca. 20 min noch die Grundrute mit Sardelle auswarf. 

Fleissig feuerte ich weiterhin meine Stickbaits ins Hafenbecken.
Die "Sonne" war bereits aufgegangen aber da es noch bewölkt war, empfand ich es imner noch aks gutes Wobawetter.
Nach dem obligatorischen Oktapus auf der Grundrute, mehr beissen wollte nicht,  hatte ich die Hoffnung beinahe schon verloren verloren. 
Tapfer warf ich weiter und plötzlich schoss, 15m von der Mole entfernt, ein Woba auf meinen Köder und nahm ihn ansatzlos.
Da er in meine Richtung schwamm hatte ich ihn auch sofort draussen.
Mit 45cm kein Riese aber mein 3. grösster bis dahin.





Eigentlich hatte ich kein Publikum aber kurz bevor ich ging kam dan duch noch Paschalakis vorbei und begutachtet meinen Fang.


Für mich war das ein guter Start, danach stand  dann erst mal Arbeit am Haus an.

Nachmittags, bei fast Sonnenschein zog ich dan mit meine LRF los Major craft Solpara mit 1-7Gr. und Tubular Tip gepaart mit einer Shimano Soare BB, bespult mit 6lb Sufix Nanobraid.













Tolle günstige Kombo die echt Spass macht.
Ich ging zum Fischereihafen und wollte dann  entlang der Felsen zu unserem Strand zurück.





Am Hafen traf ich Jorgo. wir unterhielten uns kurz dann sagte er
"heute morgen hat einer am Hafen einen Wolfsbarsch gefangen...2KG!!"
Da lachte ich und sagte, "Jorgo das war ich und es war wohl eher ein Kilo"
Wir mussten beide lachen.
Neuigkeiten verbreiten sich hier schnell
Fänge bis auf Schriftbarsche blieben erst mal aus.
Die Schriftbarsche habe ich alle wieder schwimmen lassen.....für Andreas .



Am nächsten Tag hatte ich mal wieder Glück,  Regen war erst für 20 Uhr angesagt.




 Ich fuhr zu einem meiner Lieblingsspots, wo ich 2017 7 Brandbrassen auf Stickbaits fangen konnte. 
Zudem ist das mein erfolgreichster Spot auf Doraden.





Ich nehme es gleich vorweg, die Sardelle war nach 2 1/2 Stunden im Wasser nicht mal angeknabbert, puhh das war hart.
Das Spinnfischen betrieb ich wieder mit der LRF  Rute, Brandbrassen konnte ich nicht fangen aber einen schönen Sargos am 3 Gr. Jighead mit einer Gummigarnele als Köder.






Über den Sargos habe ich mich sehr gefreut.
Ich tue mir nach wie vor schwer Brassen mit Kukös zu fangen, die Brandbrassen mal aussen vor.
Für mich war das ein toller Fang mit der LRF Rute.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (28. April 2019)

Teil 2 folgt bald


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (28. April 2019)

Ich sah den Biss an der Spitze bevor ich ihn spürte, setzte den Anhieb und drillte ihn schnell nach oben, befürchtete ich doch einen Schriftbarsch, die einem gerne Hänger bescheren wenn man sie nicht schnell nach oben holt.

Dann stand wieder Arbeit an inkl. starkem Regen.
Montag Abend wurden dann der Wolsbarsch und der Sargos zu dritt verputzt.





Dienstag früh schiffte es immer noch und somit war an Angeln nicht zu denken.
Gegen 14 uhr lies er dann etwas nach.




Ich hatte mich gerade mit Tsipuro und Mezze' aufgewärmt und nutzte die Regenlücke um mit der LRF Rute die Felsen rund ums Dorf ab zu klappern.
Ich fischte ca. 500m Küstenlinie ab inkl. Kletterei.




Ausser ca. 10 Schriftbarschen kam aber nicht viel dabei rum.
















Nach ca. 2 Stunden war ich am Hafen angelangt.
Dort ging ich zur Färhanlegestelle wo ich bis jetzt die meisten Wobas fangen konnte.
Doch auch da ging nichts, ich fischte weiterhin Garnelenimitate an Jigköpfen zwischen 1,8 und 3 Gr..
Als ich es an der gegeüber liegenden Mole rauben sah wechselte ich dorthin.
Erst mal konnte ich nichts sehen und fischte weiterhin meine Jigköpfe.
Nach einigen Würfen bekam ich einen etwas stärkeren Biss und konnte nach kurzem Drill einen passablen Hornhecht verhaften.






Kulinarischer Auszug:
Letztes Jahr beschloss ich aus den etlichen Hornies mal was zu zaubern.
Ich nahm 2 aus, schnitt sie  in 3cm dicke Scheiben und salzte sie für ca. 3 bis 5 Stunden ein dann spülte ich sie ab, tupfte sie trocken und wälzte sie dann in Mehl.
Anschliessend frittierte ich sie in heissem Öl.
Das war mit der leckerste Fisch den ich gegessen hatte.
Traumhaft festes Fleisch und kaum Gräten, wirklich top, selbst meine Frau war sehr positiv überrascht.


Diesmal durfte der Geselle aber wieder schwimmen.
Ich fischte weiter und plötzlich platschte es wieder neben mir, dann sah ich sie.
Eine ganze Truppe Wolfsbarsche zog links und rechts um die Mole herum.
Alles keine Riesen, im Durchschnitt 35cm der grösste hatte max. 45cm.
Ich schnallte den grössten fischbaren Stickbait an die Rute und warf.
1.Wurf Nachläufer, Attacke, daneben.
2.Wurf Nachläufee, Attacke, hängt aber gleich wieder ab.
3.Wurf Nachläufer, Attacke, daneben ahhhrg.
4.Wurf Nachläufer.
5.Wurf Nachläufer
 danach noch ein paar Nachläufer und das war es dann auch.

Schwierig die Gesellen.
Bei uns ist das Wasser sehr klar, ich sah sie auf 4 bis ca.8 Meter Tiefe und sie mich bestimmt auch.
Trotz allem hatte ich das so noch nie erlebt, normalerweise habe ich 1 bis 2 mal einen Nachläufer und dann ist der Köder "verbrannt".
Das ich die Fische so lange sehen konnte war ebenfalls neu.

Ich wechselte auf das Garnelenimitat zurück und begann es durch das Mittelwasser zu jiggen.
Auswerfen ein bisschen absinken lassen, dann aggressiv anjiggen und dann zügig einkurbeln und dabei immer wieder twitchen.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. April 2019)

@ulfisch, danke für den schönen Bericht,
leider funzen die Bilder immer noch nicht


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (28. April 2019)

Gar nicht?
Ich seh die alle


----------



## u-see fischer (28. April 2019)

Ulfisch2.0 schrieb:


> Gar nicht?
> Ich seh die alle


Nee, keine Bilder da.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. April 2019)

nö, nix zu sehen


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. April 2019)

Hast du ein Album hier erstellt? Vielleicht ist es auf Privat gestellt? 

Danke für den Bericht. Ich brenne darauf, die bilder dazu zu sehen!


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (29. April 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Album hier erstellt? Vielleicht ist es auf Privat gestellt?
> 
> Danke für den Bericht. Ich brenne darauf, die bilder dazu zu sehen!


Ja es war privat, sagt mir bitte, es geht jetzt.
Ich konnte die Bilder jetzt sehen,  ohne das ich angemeldet war.
Grüsse und danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## magut (29. April 2019)

Ja Geht --Toller Bericht ! Petri Heil und ---  schreib schnell weiter  
DANKE


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2019)

Dickes Petri Ulfisch! Endlich kann auch ich deine Bilder sehen 
Danke!
grüßle


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2019)

Danke Ulfisch, schöne Bilder und schöner Bericht.


----------



## Salt (29. April 2019)

Also ich kann Bilder sehe....sieht ja echt traumhaft aus bei dir. Das mit dem Berg im Hintergrund könnte auch Norwegen sein...liegt da noch Schnee?


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (2. Mai 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Also ich kann Bilder sehe....sieht ja echt traumhaft aus bei dir. Das mit dem Berg im Hintergrund könnte auch Norwegen sein...liegt da noch Schnee?



Der Berg (Athos knapp 2000m ) macht schon immer ein grandioses Panorama.
Ja da liegt noch Schnee der ist im Sommer aber immer weg.
Ich poste gleich noch ein Bild mit sonne als Kontrast.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (2. Mai 2019)

Ich war mir ganz sicher, jetzt kracht einer drauf,
leider sahen die Wölfe das anders ein, zwei mal schoss einer darauf zu, drehte aber kurz vorher ab.
Egal welchen Köder ich noch benutzte und wie ich sie führte die Wölfe interessierte sich nicht gross dafür ab und an ein unmotivierter Nachläufer oder eine Scheinattacke.
Fast so als wollten sie mich nur bei Laune halten. 
Irgendwann gab ich dann auf.

Am Mittwoch morgen zog ich wieder richtung Hafen los.
Dank des Regens waren die meisten Strassen Schlammpisten und mit meinem Roller nicht befahrbar, es blieb also nur das Dorf.

Gegen 6 uhr war ich dann da,





  nach den 1. Würfen mit der Spinnrute warf ich die Grundrute aus.
Nach kurzer Zeit fing ich einen Oktapus, der gleich wieder schwimmen durfte.





Ich köderte neu an und warf sie abermals aus.
20 min später, fischte ich die Mole ein paar Meter weiter, mit der Spinnrute ab als ich hörte wie die Grundrute sich leicht bewegte.
Als ich die Rute in der Hand hatte hielt ich die Rutenspitze runter, kurbelte die Schnur auf Spannung und setzte eine Anhieb, indem ich die Rutendpitze ganz Anhob.
Ich mache das grundsätzlich, damit die Montage so schnell wie möglich vom Grund hoch kommt.
Die Hängergefahr ist beträchtlich und es hilft auch Kraken schnell vom Boden weg zu  bekommen.

Diesmal war es keine Krake, etwas schweres hing am Haken und wehrte sich.
Durch das robuste Gerät musste die Bremse kaum eingreifen dennoch zog der Fisch einmal quer durch das Hafenbecken, bis ich ihn in meine Richtung dirigieren konnte.
Das musste eingentlich ein Wolfsbarsch sein und so war es dann auch, sträflicherweise hob ich ihn mit der Rute einfach raus obwohl ich einen Kescher dabei hatte.
Da lag er vor mir, nach kurzer Pause mass ich 61cm und danit exact 1cm mehr als bei meinem grössten bis dato.
Dann gab es erstmal eine Zigarette.
Auch wenn ich mich beim Spinnfischen mehr freue, war das  ein toller Fang.















Der Fisch wurde später am Abend zu fünft verputzt.
"Wilder" Wolfsbarsch schmeckt einfach sehr gut.


Am 6. und vorletzten Tag dann Sonne!
Hier mal ein paar Kontrast Bilder,  so hätte es die ganze Woche aussehen können.
Ganz in der früh mit Nebel über dem Festland









Der Berg mit Sonne





Das Wetter war super aber zum Angeln eher bescheiden.
Der beliebteste Badestrand...ganz leer.












Spiegelglatt und glasklares Wasser.
Zwar waren die Wolfsbarsche weiterhin da aber wesentlich inaktiver.
Bis auf eine kurze Scheinattacke auf das Garnelenimitat, sprang nichts dabei heraus.
Nur ein paar Schriftbarsche brachte mir der komplette Tag.
Dazwischen hatten wir noch etwas Arbeit am Haus.

Die ganze Woche über, fischte ein Mann so um die Mitte 60,  ebenfalls im Hafen.
Vassili, wir unterhielten uns ein zwei mal in den vergangenen Tagen.
Er fischte mit 2 Ruten auf Grund, eine mit Garnelenstücken und eine mit Poliangistro und kleinen Kalamaren am Stück.

Donnerstag Mittag fuhr ich ins Dorf und er fuhr ein Stück vor mir als er mich sah gab er mir ein Zeichen an zu halten.
Er fragte mich: " Wann fährst Du?"
"Sanstag " meinte ich.
"Den Köder, mit dem du den Wolfsbarsch gefangen hast.
Gibst du mir den?
Den bekomme ich hier nicht."


Das hat mir schon ein bisschen geschmeichelt .
Ich hatte noch 2 meiner Lieblingsköder neu zu Hause und so packte ich sie ihm ein.
Nachmittags gab ich die ihm und sagte ich schenke sie ihm.
Er fragte was die gekostet haben und fuhr dann weg.
15 min später kam er mit einer Tüte aus dem Souvenirsshop des Dorfes wieder und überreichte sie mir Freude strahlend.
Ich bekam,  ein aus Wachs geschnitztes Kreuz mit Masticha Geruch.
Eine Glasperlen Kreuz für unser Auto.
Ein Bildband über Berg Athos und die Klöster, auf deutsch!
Schliesslich noch einen Kugelschreiber mit einer ausziehbaren Karte der Insel.
Netter Typ.




Freitag, der letzte Tag
dann durchwachsen mit Regen und der einzige Tag an dem nichts Anstand.
Ich angelte 4 Stunden ab 6 Uhr und noch mal 4 Stunden, Nachmittags bis 20 Uhr.
Trotz gutem Angelwetter, etwas Wind und eine aufgerissenen Wolkendecke fing ich so gut wie nichts.
Eine kleine Streifenbrasse und eine Handvoll Schriftbarsche und auch die alle klein, waren das Ergebnis des Tages.




Die Wölfe ignorierten mich wieder komplett.
Es sind schon zickige Fische.

Als ich an Samstag auf die Fähre stieg, war das Wasser ganz glatt und man konnte fantastisch sehen.
Da zogen grosse Meeräschen ihre Kreise, 2 kleine Wolfsbarsche spielten vergnügt, ein Doradenpärchen schwamm gemütlich umher.
Mitten im Hafenbecken stand regungslos ein 50-60cm Wolfsbarsch und von der Mole hatte ich kurz zuvor noch einen Schwarm Brandbrassen gesehen, die ich ja eigentlich gern gefangen hätte.
Das volle Spektrum.

Im Mai komme ich wieder

Ein Spot, den ich gerne besucht hätte aber durch den Regen nicht zugänglich war


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (2. Mai 2019)

DP


----------



## glavoc (2. Mai 2019)

Dickes Petri Ulfisch 2.0 !! Schöne Strecke, die du da gefangen hast  Nice auch dein netter und unterhaltsam geschriebener Bericht, wie du wohl auch sonst ein netter Kerl bist. Schöne Insel, die du da hast! THX!
grüßle


----------



## 7fishing (3. Mai 2019)

Ich habe gemerkt dass ich das Video in falscher Thread reingeworfen habe. Tut mir leid Leute, hab versucht zu löschen, aber die Funktion gab es nicht. Werde es melden zur Löschung. Nochmals tut mir leid für die Störung.

@Ulfisch2.0 Deine Bilder sind grandiös


----------



## Krallblei (3. Mai 2019)

Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder.

Fahren heute Abend paar Tage zu Dieter nach Spanien. 
Könnte evtl. Interessant werden


----------



## Krallblei (3. Mai 2019)

Freu mich so 

Hoffe Wetter macht so mit


----------



## hans albers (3. Mai 2019)

tolle bilder.... danke..


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2019)

Toller Bericht von Ulfisch, Danke


----------



## magut (3. Mai 2019)

Super Bericht DANKE


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Mai 2019)

Danke für deinen Bericht. Ein sehr ansehnlichen Wolf hast du dort gefangen!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. Mai 2019)

Ulfisch dickes Petri Heil zum Wolfsbarsch.
Ich weiß wie schwer die zu erwischen sind.
Und danke für den fotoreichen Bericht.
Ist ne schöne Ecke dort.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (6. Mai 2019)

Danke Euch, Freitag in einer Woche geht es schon wieder los.
Diesmal sind wir 2-3 Nächte an der Westküste Griechenlands, da bin ich mal sehr gespannt.
Euch allen auch erfolgreiche und schöne Urlaube/Aufenthalte an unserer geliebten Salzwasserpfütze.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (6. Mai 2019)

Danke @Dr Spinn,
die 1000 Würfe bis zum 1.(überhaupt) hatte ich bestimmt voll gemacht, jetzt dauert es nicht mehr gaaaanz solange


----------



## Krallblei (12. Mai 2019)

War Samstag bis Mittwoch an der Costa Brava bei Dieter. Leider konnten wir die ersten zwei Tage nicht rausfahren.
Thunatackle wurde am Abend sorgfältig zusammengebaut.
So blieb es bei einem Versuch den Thunfischen nachzustellen. Wetter war gut. Thune haben wir auch schnell gefunden.
Tackle lag allzeit bereit. Allerdings waren die Thune nicht auf Action aus. So haben wir den Blauflossen zugeschaut wie sie uns 4 Stunden verarscht haben 

Trotzdem die Zeit in Spanien war toll.

Hatte übrigens nicht eine Angel dabei. War nie Grundfischen und nur einmal kurz Spinnfischen.. Muss auch mal ohne Angeln gehen.

Übrigens wir haben draußen geschlafen.. und an dem Wochenende wars nicht nur in Deutschland kalt


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. Mai 2019)

Hai ,
Nach 4 Wochen Rosas Bucht möchte ich endlich 2 schöne Fische einstellen






Ja stimmt schon ,ich hatte mir auch etwas größeres vorgestellt.
Aber die ganz großen waren nur wenige und es fehlte der lucky strike .,schade .
Viiiele Wasservögel gibt es und seeeehr viel Kleinfisch ,aber größere habe ich noch nicht gefunden.Echt seltsam




Hier noch die Aussicht von meinem Platz auf dem Camping .Mit Blick auf Muga ,Meer und das zweite zu hause von Dario ,auf dem Puig Rom im Hintergrund .





Unscharf wie immer 
Was gut geht ist light jigging , auf Stöker ,ab und zu Makrelen , ein Pagell und ein kl Bonito war dabei.
Aber wo sind die größeren Fische ?????  Der Tisch wäre reich gedeckt mit Futterfisch .sehr eigenartig.
TL Dieter


----------



## Fr33 (22. Mai 2019)

Seh leider keine Bilder Dieter.... Simmt was mit den Links nicht...


----------



## Krallblei (22. Mai 2019)

Seh auch nix Dieter


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. Mai 2019)

Also ich seh welche. Sind aus einem Album hier im board eingefügt???


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Mai 2019)

Album Auf öffentlich stellen


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. Mai 2019)

Ja komisch  das Album steht auf privat. Ich hatte schon länger rumgepfriemelt ein neues Album zu erstellen und Bilder hochzuladen. Jetzt finde ich den Schalter nicht um das auf öffentlich zu stellen die smileys sind auch so seltsam


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Mai 2019)

So jetzt müssten die Bilder zu sehen sein ,obwohl leider nicht viel zu sehen ist.
Zur Zeit kann man hier massenhaft Stöker beim light jigging fangen wenn man möchte.




Und heute hatte ich endlich den ersten Biss auf Köfi .
Bluefisch , das Stahlvorfach war aber zu kurz und die Zähne kamen auf das Fluo


----------



## Krallblei (23. Mai 2019)

Scheisse


----------



## glavoc (24. Mai 2019)

Aloha Dieter,
Petri zu denn Stöckern - & Shit zum Durchbiss, Schade.
grüßle


----------



## pulpot (24. Mai 2019)

Petri zu den Fängen ... Ich finde die ganz frisch sehr lecker. Es gibt im Netz gute Rezepte dafür, als Sashimi sollen die sehr gut sein. Obwohl die selbst für Stöcker recht klein wirken.

https://food-in-japan.com/2013/02/sashimi-jack-mackerel/



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit kann man hier massenhaft Stöker beim light jigging fangen wenn man möchte.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Mai 2019)

Würde jetzt gerne die Stöker mit dem Kajak spazieren fahren.. als Livebait auf Bluefish


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Mai 2019)

Hier ballert grad wieder der tramuntana nachdem der Regen durch ist.Wenn ihr im Mai den Wonnemonat sucht, kommt nicht in die Rosas Bucht .Sucht lieber woanders .Hier ist costa brava angesagt ,also wilde Küste.Dies jahr ist wieder besonders arg.Eigentlich wollte ich schon über Ostern herkommen ,aber als hier levante mit viel regen und 4m Welle angesagt war bin ich lieber bei feinstem Sommerwetter noch einige Tage zu Haus geblieben .Richtig beruhigt hat es sich seitdem nicht .Einer der Tramuntanas hat auch Bennys Aufenthalt hier vermiest ,gell Benny ,ich glaub ein einziges Mal konnten wir mit dem Boot raus.Und eine Sturmböh hat eine Strandliege gepackt und durch die Luft gewirbelt und Bennys Freundin getroffen .Die stand noch kurz auf den Beinen und ist dann stumpf umgekippt .Klassischer knockout .Zum Glück ohne schlimmere Verletztung .


> Petri zu den Fängen ... Ich finde die ganz frisch sehr lecker. Es gibt im Netz gute Rezepte dafür, als Sashimi sollen die sehr gut sein. Obwohl die selbst für Stöcker recht klein wirken.


Es gibt meist kleinere Stöker aber manchmal auch größere ,so wie große Makrelen.Ich finde die auch sehr gut für die Küche ,viel besser als ihr Ruf. Sashimi habe ich aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. Mai 2019)

Es ist ja nicht so ,dass gar nichts geht .
Zum Beispiel ein Pagel wie die hier heißen.Als Zufallsfang beim jiggen.wunderschöne Fische so rosa mit kleinen blauen Punkten und die gelben Augen.




Oder Doraden von Strand aus:





Trotzdem mein klar schlechtestes Jahr bisher


----------



## Krallblei (26. Mai 2019)

Dieter wir waren einmal mit dem Schlauchi draußen.. 

Der eine Fisch. 
Dorada rose? Neee.

Ja mau im Frühjahr.. Aber irgendwie wie immer.. Freu mich auf den Herbst in der Bucht.!!!

Dieter.. halt die Ohren steif..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo Dieter, mit dem furchtbaren Monat Mai hast Du recht, auch bei uns Castellon bis Ebro- furchtbar. Wir haben gerade 8 Ausfahrten bis jetzt im Mai gemacht und selbst die, bei Wellen 0,4-0,6 m machten wenig Spass. Leider gibt es bei uns keine Buchten! Und ich fange nur Kleinzeug, wollte schon an die Ostsee fahren. Ich wuensche allen solche Fische wie SALT . Gruesse aus dem kalten Oropesa ( 18grad ) Juergen
Fische: auch da hast Du recht, wohin sind die grossen- ich fange nur Kleinzeug in Kuestennaehe, hier Beispiele!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. Mai 2019)

Beispiele


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. Mai 2019)

Jo ,auch schöne kleine ...
Besserung ist hier nicht in Sicht, der letzte Tramuntana geht ganz elegant in den nächsten über.Mit Boot geht nix.
Wenn der Wind etwas nachlässt geht aber weiterhin surfcasting auf Doraden.Die Bisserkennung ist etwas rustikal:Rute halbkrumm = Wind ,Rute ganz krumm =größere Dorade .
Es sind schöne goldene dabei wie diese .An leichtem Gerät nicht schlecht.Ich fische da mit Heavy feeder vom Strand aus ,nicht mit fetten Brandungsruten.






p.s. Es ist eine positive Überraschung ,dass surfcasting funzt ,weil hier ist die küste komplett mit Stellnetzten abgeriegelt.Normalerweise in 1 bis 3 Reihen .ich habe aber auch einmal 5 Reihen Netze gesehen ,kaum zu glauben ,dass es noch Fische gibt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Mai 2019)

Dieter, ich stimme zu, es ist ein Wunder, dass es an der spanischen Kueste noch Fische gibt. Man muss sich nur anschauen, wieviel Tonnen taeglich gefangen werden, nur wenn ich Castellon, Peniscola, Vinaros, Sant Carlos de Rapita, Taragona nehme. Das ist, was mein Revier betrifft.
Wenn man dort auf die Auktionen geht, wird einem schlecht, welche Fischgroesse ( gemeint ist Kleine) verkauft wird.
Wenn ich mir das Bord anschaue, nun ausser Salt ( dazu Gratulation, aber eben mit Guide, so wie ich ! ) hat doch niemand einen grossen Fisch ( oder habe ich was verpasst? ) dieses Jahr gefangen. Darios Fische, auch dazu Gratulation, sind richtige spanische Mittelmeerriesen. Nur eben ueberall, in der Ostsee, an der Atlantikueste, in Holland oder wo auch immer, sind das Fische, die man in dieser Gewichtsklasse stetig faengt!
Deswegen Dieter, wuenschen wir uns endlich ein ruhiges Meer, ich war auch schon 4 Tage nicht draussen mit dem Boot.
Bei uns in der Marina sagt man, Fische gibt es ab 100m Tiefe, da kommen die mit den Netzen nicht hin und amerikanische Jiggingmaschinen haben die Gott sei Dank noch nicht!
Ansonsten warten bei uns alle auf die Schwaerme an der Oberflaeche, aber ausser Tunis 10 Milen draussen, nichts!
Dieter, vielleicht verirrt sch ein grosser Fisch an Deinen Haken- ich wuensche es Dir von Herzen.
Petri Heil im Mittelmeer


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Mai 2019)

ich hoffe, mir geht es da in 2 Wochen besser als euch.
Istrien wartet schon auf mich


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo Brillendorsch, immer optimistisch; Dieter spricht fuer Girona, ich fuer Denia bis Tarragona. Dario, der hat Glueck, vor der Haustuer gleich 100m tief. Ich war in Frankreich, da ist es nicht so schlimm wie an der spanischen Mittelmeerkueste. Deswegen: Wir freuen uns sicher alle auf einen Bericht aus Istrien! Petri Heil Juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Mai 2019)

Dieter fischt genau da wo ich fische.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (31. Mai 2019)

Dario, kann der Dieter in 100m Tiefe  jiggen? Oder: Dieter, wie tief jiggst Du? Und diese Bucht Rosa ist bei Dir Dario, nicht in Girona? Gebt mal Koordinaten bitte! Sollte hier sein, oder:  https://www.windy.com/42.260/3.180/waves?waves,42.026,2.816,10


----------



## Krallblei (1. Juni 2019)

Ja dort Fischen wir


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juni 2019)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag an unseren Dario,
Lass dir ein paar schöne Angeltools schenken


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Juni 2019)

Dario, Glueckwuensche auch von mir und die Fische erwarten Dich! 2 h Kuestentrolling mit einem Setup von 5 Ruten ergab einen 1,9 kg Dentex am Downrigger mit Wobbler. Nun, ja- den kann ich posten und muss mich nicht schaemen.  http://webapp.navionics.com/maps/#show/kml/https://social-sharing.navionics.io/upload/1559424914179/1559424914179.kml


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Juni 2019)

Dentex


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. Juni 2019)

Dario, Happy birthday to you 
Jürgen , es muss nicht 100 m tief sein um gute Fische zu fangen.
Die Bucht ist etwa 20km breit, 10km tief, und bis max 50 - 60m wassertiefe.   groß genug um sich mit einem schlauchi auszutoben und kleine und manchmal auch größere Fischchen zu fangen.
Diesmal ist es halt schwierig bei mir. 
Halb so wild : ich hab noch nie so viele Stöker gefangen und um diese Zeit noch nie so viele gute Doraden.
Und noch nie sashimi vom Stöker probiert , aber heute . Ist richtig lecker    , sashimi vom tuna sieht aber viel besser aus und schmeckt auch nochmal besser, finde ich.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juni 2019)

Glückwunsch zur Dorade.
Glückwunsch zum Dentex. Alle Achtung auf KUKÖ.

Hallo Jürgen, also ich weiß nicht, sicher ist die Angelei schwieriger geworden, aber das Meer ist doch nicht leergefischt.

Die meisten hotspots sind für uns tabu, wegen entsprechender Verbote (Häfen, Käfiganlagen, etc.), dort gibt es Fisch.
Oder die Spots sind total überlaufen, siehe Els Brancs bei Dario und Dieter, ständig 40 Boote vor Ort.

Vielleicht fischt man auch oft nur zu kleine Köder. Ich habe ab und zu Fisch in anständiger Größe gesehen, die Frage wäre ob der sich für unseren Köder interessiert und Ihm das Vorfach nicht zu dick ist.

Die großen Fische haben sicher auch deutlich dazu gelernt.
Am Ebro folgte mal ein ganzer Trupp Pamoleta unserem Köder, ca. 9 Fische zwischen 60cm und einem Meter. Und? nada, vorsichtig bis zum geht nicht mehr. Die kennen die ganze Köderpalette mit Namen und Preisen. Und werden jeden Tag befischt.

Ich werde mich mal etwas auf die größeren Köder spezialisieren.

Kommentare erwünscht!

PS. Ja jiggen oberhalb von 30 Mertern Tiefe bring nicht viel, da sich alles manierliche aus diesem Bereich wegen dem Speerfishing zurück gezogen hat. In Griechenland liegt hier die optimale Tiefe ab 50 Meter und mehr.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juni 2019)

Noch eine Woche bis Griechenland.

Habe aber nur leichtes shorespinning im Gepäck.

Na mal sehen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo Dr. Spinn, bei Wobblern habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht- grosse Fische beissen auch gern auf kleine Wobbler ( 7-9 cm ), deshalb habe ich staerkere Vorfaecher und Schnuere beim Schleppen und damit auch keinen Spass bei kleinen Fischen!
Und die kleinen fange ich reichlich, und ist gibt dann auch kein Foto! Es gibt ja auch Mindestmasse!
Viel Erfolg in Griechenland!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo Jürgen, also die kleinste Größe die bei mir Erfolg hatte war 125mm. Jigs natürlich ausgenommen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juni 2019)

Wobei ich noch nicht wirklich wobbler geschleppt habe. Das mag wieder anders sein.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Juni 2019)

Ich denke im Fruehjahr gehen die kleinen besser, weil das Bait klein ist. Anbei 10 und 11. Habe ich gerade gekauft fuer Denti und Baracuda.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Juni 2019)




----------



## Nidderauer (4. Juni 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Die großen Fische haben sicher auch deutlich dazu gelernt.
> Am Ebro folgte mal ein ganzer Trupp Pamoleta unserem Köder, ca. 9 Fische zwischen 60cm und einem Meter. Und? nada, vorsichtig bis zum geht nicht mehr. Die kennen die ganze Köderpalette mit Namen und Preisen. Und werden jeden Tag befischt.



Moin,

das betrifft nicht nur die Großen, sondern auch die Kleinen. Man könnte fast meinen, dass da eine genetische Auslese erfolgt, sodass Attacken auf bestimmte Bewegungsmuster einfach irgendwann ausbleiben, denn alle, die darauf hereingefallen sind, konnten ihre Gene nicht mehr weitergeben. Anders ist das kaum zu erklären, dass manche wirklich fängigen Köder innerhalb von nur 2-3 Jahren plötzlich komplett versagen. Aber irgendwelche Uraltdinger, die schon lange nicht mehr hergestellt werden und z.T. absolut unattraktiv daherkommen, die bringen dann die unerwartete Überraschung. Das ist garnicht so einfach, bei Kunstködern ständig auf dem Laufenden zu sein. Petri übrigens noch zu deinem tollen Thun, echt geil!

Grüße Sven


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. Juni 2019)

Genetische Auslese: diese Theorien stammen aus Kroatien. Guides werben dort gern so mit ihrer Sachkenntniss. Gibts noch den Trick mit dem Bugmotor. Man sollte sich mal die Anzahl der Angler vorstellen und sich fragen, wie vielen Fischen konnten die vielleicht 100.000 Angler Koeder vorfuehren. Das Meer ist doch kein Karpfenteich, wo 100 Angler 100 Karpfen fangen wollen! Ich hoffe, dass die Fische bald genetisch Informationen weitergeben, damit sie nicht in Netze schwimmen, da waere ihnen mehr geholfen! Ich glaube nicht, dass die Koeder versagen, sondern das es weniger Fische gibt. Dem Koeder hinterherschwimmen ohne Attacke ist normal. Wir gehen ja auch nicht in jedes Restaurant, wo wir die Karte gelesen haben.


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Juni 2019)

Das sind Erklärungsversuche zu Erfahrungen aus der Praxis und zwar nicht nur am Mittelmeer, sondern auch an anderen Gewässern. Für Kunstköder, die nicht dem natürlichen Erscheinungsbild in Bezug auf Farbe/Geruch/Schwimmverhalten entsprechen, ist auch nicht unbedingt jeder Fisch empfänglich. Und wenn dann ein Köder nach anfänglichen sehr guten Erfolgen und entsprechender Berichterstattung dann an jeder zweiten Spinnangel im Einsatz zu finden ist, dann ist der Drops ziemlich schnell gelutscht.
Grüße Sven


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. Juni 2019)

Genau.
Mit Spinnköder ist eh schon schwer.
Aber ich glaube da schwimmt noch genug großes herum.
Beobachtet man es ja doch ab und zu, und von über der Wasseroberfläche bleibt uns das meiste verborgen.
Wer kennt das nicht? Leichte spinne, mal was größeres angehängt, Einschlag und Abriß.
Da hat dann die Unauffälligkeit der Montage gepasst.

Vor zwei Jahren Hammer Aussteiger 4 Drillingshaken aufgebogen und Tackle zu schlapp um wirklich gegenhalten zu können.

Seht euch Dario an, Popper oder großer Needlefish mit 0,40 Vorfach und er hat Erfolg.

Ich glaube ich muß hier noch etwas rumprobieren.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich glaube, dass viele Sachen einfach auch übermäßig gepusht werden. 

Klar, werden vielleicht vorsichtigere Fische, oder solche mit besseren Augen über lange Zeit dann auch begünstigt. Aber Evolution ist ein langsamer Prozess und findet nicht in zwei, drei Jahren statt.


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2019)

Zur Kunstköderdiskussion mal meine 2 Cents.
In aller erster Linie muss ich sagen, dass ich mich da an den Futterfischen orientiere. Sind diese klein, sind es meistens auch meine KuKös. Andersrum ebenso.
Konkret könnte mensch auch sagen, diese werden im Verlauf  des Jahres auch größer (wie die Beute auch).
Aber auch wichtig - große Köder=großer Fisch. Sowie die Umstände. Es ist zwecklos mit ul Setup zu fischen, wenn ich 40m und mehr raus muss. Wohingegen im Hafenbecken z.Bsp der Winzling-Köder zur Fangmaschine mutieren kann.
Auch bestimmt der Zielfisch die Ködergröße, dh. Maulgröße und Beschaffenheit, bevorzugte Beute, Wurfweite etc.pp.

Kunstköder vs Naturköder -> mit Boot, ganz klar der lebende NK!! & da lehne ich mich nicht zu weit ausm Fenster, wenn ich sage, dass mit NK zumindest in Kroatien die meisten und kapitaleren Fische auf NK gefangen werden.

Vom Ufer aus, denke ich dass ein fähiger Spinnangler mehr Fänge realisieren kann, als der Ufer- NK Angler ( in der Tendenz & natürlich vom Zielfisch abhängig, konkret: Doraden fängst du sicherlich fast alle auf NK aber Wölfe zBsp. mehr beim Spinnen, als wenn du da mit lebenden Köfi auf den Wolf wartest. Du wirst sicher fangen (event. sogar größere), jedoch nicht dieselbe Anzahl wie der Spinnangler.

lg


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass viele Sachen einfach auch übermäßig gepusht werden.
> 
> Klar, werden vielleicht vorsichtigere Fische, oder solche mit besseren Augen über lange Zeit dann auch begünstigt. Aber Evolution ist ein langsamer Prozess und findet nicht in zwei, drei Jahren statt.



Richtig! Habe da auch ein Beispiel... einer der ältesten Kunstköder überhaupt ist der Rapala Orginal Floating, oder? Gleichzeitig ist er als Schleppköder eine Bank, ein Klassiker und ihm fallen bis heute unzählige Prädatoren zu Opfer... ( 11 cm, silberblack).


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Juni 2019)

Schoene Diskussion, wie gross und schwer ist ein grosser Fisch den Ihr dieses Jahr fangen wollt, Euer Traumfisch ?


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2019)

5 kg Wolf wär was^^ oder 3,4 kg AJ vom Ufer, oder ne fette Lica… bin jedoch Uferangler, und schraube meine Hoffnungen nicht zu groß. Generell gibt mein Spot solche Größen nicht her, müsste dafür rumreisen. Dafür hab ich jedoch keine Zeit, weil mich Eltern, Haus und Grund sowie (Parzellen-)Boden stets "einbinden"... da hast du es, sowie die meisten von euch schöner  - einfach Urlaub machen ohne zig to-do`s und sich die Spots rauspicken können, die man möchte - NICE!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> 5 kg Wolf wär was^^ oder 3,4 kg AJ vom Ufer



Wäre so nach meinem Geschmack.

Traum für mich wäre ne anständige Seriola, vielleich 5kg+

Habe meinen Traumfisch für dieses Jahr ja schon weg.


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. Juni 2019)

Erst einmal dank an alle. Schön das dieser thread so lebendig ist.
Ich fahr in 14 Tagen nac Istrien in ein Camp südwestlich von Brovinije. Das camp liegt an einer Bucht und das was Maps und Earth so hergeben sieht mir nach einer recht gut geschützten Wasserfläche aus. War dort schon mal jemand mit dem (Ruder) Boot draußen ? Die navionics app zeigt mir da brauchbare Wassertiefen nicht weit vom Ufer aber zu weit zum Werfen. 150-200m vom Ufer sind da schon 30m + Wassertiefe aber so weit komm ich mit der Brandungsrute nicht. Bin für jeden Tipp /info dankbar.


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Richtig! Habe da auch ein Beispiel... einer der ältesten Kunstköder überhaupt ist der Rapala Orginal Floating, oder? Gleichzeitig ist er als Schleppköder eine Bank, ein Klassiker und ihm fallen bis heute unzählige Prädatoren zu Opfer... ( 11 cm, silberblack).



Das hängt aber vor allem auch damit zusammen, dass fast alle anderen Wobbler zu wahren Krawallmachern geworden sind und dadurch der Original Flaoting (oder vergleichbare Silent-Wobbler) doch eher seltener mal an einer Rute zu finden sind. Es sind so viele Sachen, wie z.B. auch das Unterwasser-Geräusch welches geflochtene Schnüre verursachen, wobei sich das von Hersteller zu Hersteller mit Sicherheit auch unterscheidet, je nach Oberflächenbeschaffenheit. Alles, was die breite Masse in annähernd gleicher Art und Weise verwendet, das schmälert die Fangaussichten vor allem beim Spinnangeln beträchtlich. Grundsätzlich macht man nie was verkehrt, wenn man etwas anders angelt, als die anderen.

So wie das derzeit ausschaut, gönnen wir uns in den Sommerferien ca. 4 Wochen lang die Mittelmeerküste Liguriens bzw. der Toskana. Werde in jedem Fall berichten 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Juni 2019)

Die Erfolge mit den Krachmachern beim Schleppen sind aber viel, viel hoeher als beim Schleppen mit leisen Gummis am Downrigger! Vom Ufer  aus ist es bestimmt auch so, denke ich. Nur, einen Gummi zu verlieren ist nicht so haeufig, wie ein Haenger mit dem Wobbler ! Gummis sind normalerweise auch billiger.
Mit anders Angeln hast Du schon recht, Spanier nutzen hier bei uns keine Downrigger, Sie schleppen auch nicht - sondern Jiggen- Das spart Diesel und teure Koeder. Der Einzige, der den Fischen bei uns die schoenen Rapala vorgefuehrt hat, bin ich!


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Zur Kunstköderdiskussion mal meine 2 Cents.
> In aller erster Linie muss ich sagen, dass ich mich da an den Futterfischen orientiere. Sind diese klein, sind es meistens auch meine KuKös. Andersrum ebenso.
> Konkret könnte mensch auch sagen, diese werden im Verlauf  des Jahres auch größer (wie die Beute auch).
> Aber auch wichtig - große Köder=großer Fisch. Sowie die Umstände. Es ist zwecklos mit ul Setup zu fischen, wenn ich 40m und mehr raus muss. Wohingegen im Hafenbecken z.Bsp der Winzling-Köder zur Fangmaschine mutieren kann.
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso! Also man sieht das ja bei den Thunfischen: dadurch, dass die Größe der Köderfische so massiv runter gegangen ist, lassen die sich bei uns kaum noch mit normalen lures fangen. Hingegen wenn man im Herbst Glück hat und sie kleine Makrelen oder so fressen, dann wird es total einfach, weil die Größe passt. Du musst echt genau ins Beuteschema passen da. Oder aber, z.B. bei Wölfen soll es ja so sein, dass die mitunter territorial gegenüber großen Lures reagieren. 

Naturköder hingegen ist schon massiv besser. Siehe Palometta oder Dentex.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juni 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Schoene Diskussion, wie gross und schwer ist ein grosser Fisch den Ihr dieses Jahr fangen wollt, Euer Traumfisch ?



Ja also für mich wäre mein Wunschfisch eine schöne Palometta von 10 kg oder so. So eine wie letztes Jahr. Mero steht sowieso immer auf meiner Liste, wobei natürlich ein schöner Fisch mit ein paar kg schon mega geil wäre als erster mero und nicht unbedingt ein 500g Tier  Außerdem würde ich gerne mal einen guten Jack fangen. Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr einige Begegnungen mit (zu) schlauen Jacks um die 3-4 kg und die müssten ja jetzt gewachsen sein 

Außerdem bin ich heiß darauf, was ich in 2 Wochen aus den tiefen Spots herzaubern kann. Da würden mich natürlich vor allem neue Spezies reizen wie z.B. Petersfisch, diese Dorscchartigen, ein Degenfisch wäre hammer oder ein "mero denton" Epinephelus caninus

Das sind aber nur Wünsche. Die einen ja auch am Fischen halten. Ich will vor allem so viel Zeit auf dem Meer verbringen wie geht. Ich genieße das einfach und freue mich über fast jeden Fisch!


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juni 2019)

Hab auch Gedanken zum Mittelmeer.
Im Frühjahr mau, sieht es im September ja immer gut aus.

Wäre glücklich auch nur einen Bonito zu fangen. Da reichen mir Gramm 

Oder vielleicht wieder 40 große Wölfe bei 5 mal fischen mit dem Kajak.
Aber des mahle ich mir nicht aus.. war im Sommer 2017 einfach zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. Vielleicht errinnert sich jemand.. fast jeder Wurf brachte Wölfe über 1 Kg..

Naja wir werden sehen..jetzt geht es erst wieder einige Male ans Rote Meer.

"Das sind aber nur Wünsche. Die einen ja auch am Fischen halten. Ich will vor allem so viel Zeit auf dem Meer verbringen wie geht. Ich genieße das einfach und freue mich über fast jeden Fisch!"

Du sagst es.. Das ist für mich oberes Ziel..


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juni 2019)

Neben Lures und Fisch geht es ja auch ums Gefühl. Auch in diesem Thread.


*Wenn ich ans Mittelmeer denke erhöht sich mein Puls. Gedanken werden unklar...*

Sind das typische Symtome? 

Angel ja nur Salzwasser und habe keine Möglichkeit hier..

Junkiesyntome


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Juni 2019)

Das schoene Mittelmeer in Spanien. Ich kann eine Woche wieder  nicht rausfahren. Wellen, Wind: https://www.windy.com/42.271/3.200/waves?waves,41.876,3.203,8  Wer Boot fahren will, hat nichts verpasst.  Vom Ufer geht bei uns nichts, kein einziger Angler- Ufer nur Sand. Also kurzer Trip zum Ebrostausee, sind nur 200 km von mir. Sonst muessen wir noch Fisch im laden kaufen!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Juni 2019)

Wo ist denn deine spanische Heimat genau? Ort?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Juni 2019)

Spanien ist bei mir leider erst wieder im August dran. Zwei Tage mit kleinboot werde ich mir dann wohl gönnen und den Rest shore side.

Werde dann auch mal versuchen meine Gedanke mit größeren Ködern in die Tat umzusetzen.


----------



## ralle (6. Juni 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Das schoene Mittelmeer in Spanien. Ich kann eine Woche wieder  nicht rausfahren. Wellen, Wind: https://www.windy.com/42.271/3.200/waves?waves,41.876,3.203,8  Wer Boot fahren will, hat nichts verpasst.  Vom Ufer geht bei uns nichts, kein einziger Angler- Ufer nur Sand. Also kurzer Trip zum Ebrostausee, sind nur 200 km von mir. Sonst muessen wir noch Fisch im laden kaufen!!


Das ist ärgerlich - hatte ich in Norwegen auch gehabt-freust dich das ganze Jahr drauf und dann geht nix !


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Juni 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Wo ist denn deine spanische Heimat genau? Ort?


Mein Boot liegt in Castellón de la Plana.


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Juni 2019)

Ja hier ist auch windsurfers paradise dies Jahr . Für schlauchi Fahrer Hölle.  Im Moment wieder viel Wind, diesmal aus Süd. 
Immerhin geht hier immer noch surfcasting wenn der Wind mal nachlässt .Doradas auch am Sandstrand. 
Kein Zweifel für mich, dass die Fische weniger werden. Man muss auch nur dem Geld folgen. Viel Fische fangen =viel Geld verdienen  oder zumindest überleben bei den kleinen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Juni 2019)

Dieter, was dieses Jahr im Mai war und jetzt ist, das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Normalerweise kann ich in der Woche 3 mal rausfahren und zweimal sind davon Wellen 0,2 m. Der Mai wird auch irgendwie immer kaelter. Die Wassertemperatur war noch vor einer Woche 19 grad. Wenn Du mit der Camera auf den Grund schaust bei 10m Tiefe, ist das Kraut welk!


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Juni 2019)

Tja, was wäre mein Wunschfang? Keine einfache Frage...
Das Mittelmeer bietet einfach so viele Arten. Ne fette Sackbrasse für den Grill vielleicht, oder mal wieder einen Wrackbarsch der 20kg-Klasse... einfach zum Angucken und Releasen...
Im Prinzip bin ich ja schon zufrieden, wenn ich die Ruhe und die Weite des Meeres genießen kann.
Da wir immer im September/Oktober unterwegs sind, ist das wettertechnisch ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Ich bin völlig unglücklich, wenn ich mein Boot wegen Shorebreak auf dem Strand liegen habe.
Aber wenn alles gut geht, gibt's in 2020 nen Trailer, dann kann ich mir den Vorteil der Insel zu nutze machen und einfach die Inselseite wechseln.


----------



## glavoc (6. Juni 2019)

@Angorafrosch  - kenne deinen Urlaubsort nicht, aber angelst du da mit Boot oder vom Ufer? Ansitzen oder Spinnen oder gar beides? Unterwasserstruktur haste ja schon ausgecheckt … kurz: was genau hast du vor? 
lg


----------



## Nacktangler (7. Juni 2019)

Wunschfang... gute Frage!
Seit letztem Jahr steht noch eine Rechnung mit der Spezies Mahi Mahi aus, hat sich direkt am Boot verabschiedet...
Worauf meine Chance wohl ganz gut stehen, ist mal ein kapitaler Papageifisch. Da werde ich nächste Woche auf Samos mal angreifen!
Allerdings sind die großen mit der Angel schwer zu holen, man braucht einerseits feines Gerät, andererseits setzten sie sich sofort unter die Steine.

Ein sehr delikater - oft nur von einigen Einheimischen geschätzter - Fisch!


----------



## drusha (7. Juni 2019)

Tag alle zusammen, Gratulation an die, die was gefangen haben 
und viel Erfolg denen, die sich neue Ziele setzen.

Fahre mit meiner Familie für Paar Wochen in die Rosasbucht (L'Escala), 
Die Lizens habe ich online gekauft, aber mir fehlt die Info über die Schonzeiten, 
Schonmaßen und die, wegen Naturparks oder Ähnlichem, gesperrten Strecken 
für das Meer und die Flüssmündungen im dem Region. 
Weiß vielleicht jemand, ob und wo ich diese Info im Internet finden könnte?
Ich wäre für ein Paar Links sehr dankbar!

Gruß 
Drusha


----------



## Nidderauer (7. Juni 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit der Camera auf den Grund schaust bei 10m Tiefe, ist das Kraut welk!



Dann bekommts Kraut entweder nicht genügend Licht ab, weil die Sonne ihre Schleier nicht ablegen kann oder es sind Unkrautvernichter im Spiel. Letzlich geht das, wenn es so weiter geht, in Richtung ökologische Katastrophe, denn welkes Kraut produziert weder Sauerstoff, noch werden Schadstoffe im Wasser aufgenommen. Und so entstehen weitere Todezonen, wie sie schon hinlänglich bekannt sind aus anderen Meeren und auch Binnengewässern. 

Es soll ja angeblich auch im Gespräch sein, die Meere zu düngen (wenn man sich manche Unterwasser-Videos von der Ostsee anschaut, kommt die Frage auf, ob das nicht schon gemacht wird) , damit durch das angekurbelte Algenwachstum CO2 gebunden wird. Dann kommt auf dem Meeresgrund noch weniger Sonnenlicht an, mit fatalen Folgen für den Meeresgrund. Da kann man eigentlich alles vergessen, was tiefer als 5-6 m ist und auch in den flacheren Bereichen beißen die Fische nur noch, wenn der Wind anständig Sauerstoff auch in tiefere Wasserschichten wirbelt....

Grüße Sven


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. Juni 2019)

Drusha, wo genau bist du wann? Ufer und Boot?


----------



## drusha (9. Juni 2019)

Ich bin ab jetzt und die  nächsten zwei Wochen in L'Escala, angle fom Ufer aus. Plane   angeln in der Nähe fon Empuris -Ruinen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Juni 2019)

Hola ,heute vormittag war ausnahmsweise mal kein Wind.
bei dem knapp 5kg bluefish hab ich endlich mal Schwein gehabt.Der war noch nicht halb im Kescher ,da ist der Haken ausgeschlitzt.zum Glück hats geklappt.






Mir tut richtig der Arm weh ,bei dem ganzen Kleinzeug bin ich einen richtigen Drill mit ordentlich Zug nicht mehr gewohnt.


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Juni 2019)

Drusha ,bei Escala sollte das angeln vom Ufer erlaubt sein ,dort ist nicht parc natural soweit ich weiß.
Aber besser vor Ort nochmal nachfragen,es gibt ständig wechselnde regeln ,z.B. in der Hauptsaison..Die Ranger sind radikal und kassieren sofort deine Ausrüstung wenn du in einem Gebiet fischt das zum Park gehört.Die guardia civil usw ist meist lässiger drauf.
Und man muss ein ruhiges Plätzchen finden ,es wird voller.
Vom Ufer aus geht Dorade ganz gut z.Zt . mit Naturköder .Kleinfisch steht manchmal sehr dicht am Ufer in Wurfweite ,also sind Raubfische wie der oben evtl möglich vom Ufer.
viel Erfolg.


----------



## drusha (9. Juni 2019)

Gratulation Diter zu dem Fang, da kann man neidisch werden. Und danke für die Info.


----------



## glavoc (9. Juni 2019)

Petri Dieter! Na also, hat doch noch geklappt mit deinem Blue... und dann auch noch so ein schöner - Sauber! 

Noch viel Petri weiterhin, tl und einen schönen Urlaub noch!
grüßle


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Juni 2019)

Dieter Glückwunsch zum blue. Schönes Teil.
Wie hast du den gefangen?


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. Juni 2019)

Danke,  die miserable Saison rettet der nicht.
Heute war wieder nordwind gerappel ab morgens. Nix geht mehr . Morgen soll es regnen .
Der Käse geht einfach so weiter .
Leider keine besseren news...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Juni 2019)

Dieter, Glueckwunsch! Ich fang an das Meer zu hassen, Wellen und auch diese Woche Wellen und Wind. Deswegen, war mit Bekannten 2 Tage am Ebro-Stausee. Er, 14 kg Karpfen, ich 2,8Kg Zander. Die vielen kleinen Barsche ( 8-25cm ) erspare ich mir, passt ja alles auch nicht zum Thema Mittelmeer.


----------



## Angorafrosch (13. Juni 2019)

@glavoc das ist an Istriens Ostküste. Wenn du in Maps Tunarica camping suchst kommst genau hin. Nun, je nach Wetter würde ich mir ein ruder oder tretboot leihen und die tieferen stellen in der bucht anfahren. Alternativ südlich des camps richtung offene Adria die Brandungsrute auf Grund wenns das terrain zulässt und n paar Metter weiter aktiv meine Meereswobbler baden. Es gibt in dem camp auch einige Bootsstege. Wenns der Platz erlaubt dann mit calamarifetzen oder sardinenstück an der Pose in 4-5m tiefe. Binn schon ganz heiß, nächsten Mittwoch gehts los.


----------



## Angorafrosch (13. Juni 2019)

Schöner Fisch Dieter. Gratuliere.


----------



## glavoc (13. Juni 2019)

@Angorafrosch  - Hallo,
da ist es ja relativ tief & gute Möglichkeiten auch zum Shorejiggen gegeben. Selbst bis zur Spitze der Halbinsel, oder zum "offenen" Meer kannst du bequem hinlaufen, sehr schön. Mit Posen fische ich unten in der Adria gar nicht. Bevorzuge da eher den Grund, oder die freie Leine. Wegen Hängergefahr- freie Leine oder auch gut, Tiroler Hölzl und Co. Wenn du mit Sardinen angeln magst, besorge dir Baitelastic. Kalamare nur Frisch ggf. etwas weichgekloppt. Sollte der Bach/Fluss am Buchtende noch Wasser haben, kannst du es auch dort noch versuchen.
Gute Naturködermontagen findest du im "Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht - Thread von 7Fishing hier im AB.
Hier ein kroat. yt Kanal:








sicher findest du beim Schnorcheln Seegurken:







Wichtig sind halt die Spots & die richtige Zeit- höre dich da mal um, am besten bei jemanden, der wirklich was vom angeln versteht, d.h. selber angelt oder fischt.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg & tolle Urlaubstage
grüßle


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juni 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> @glavoc das ist an Istriens Ostküste. Wenn du in Maps Tunarica camping suchst kommst genau hin. Nun, je nach Wetter würde ich mir ein ruder oder tretboot leihen und die tieferen stellen in der bucht anfahren. Alternativ südlich des camps richtung offene Adria die Brandungsrute auf Grund wenns das terrain zulässt und n paar Metter weiter aktiv meine Meereswobbler baden. Es gibt in dem camp auch einige Bootsstege. Wenns der Platz erlaubt dann mit calamarifetzen oder sardinenstück an der Pose in 4-5m tiefe. Binn schon ganz heiß, nächsten Mittwoch gehts los.



Hallo,
da bist Du nicht weit von Plomin Luka, eine Tolle Bucht mit kleinem Fischerhafen.
Geile Stelle für Woba und Blaubarsch, Sardine an freier Leine vom Ufer am Bacheinlauf.
Wegen des Kraftwerkes ist es nicht der schönste Platz in Istrien aber anglerisch einer der besten..
Wenn dir ein längerer Fußmarsch nichts ausmacht, kannst du auf der Kraftwerksseite bis zum Schiffsanleger
für die Kohlefrachter laufen. Von dort erreichst Du vom Land Wassertiefen bis 30m , dort ist mit etwas Glück sogar Dentex möglich.
Und nehme keine Fetzen oder Stücke, sondern ganze Sardellen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Juni 2019)

@Angorafrosch - Hallo, ich wuensch Dir dicke Fische und einen schoenen Urlaub. Plomin Luka: ein fuer Spaniens Festland unglaubliches Wetter, keine Wellen kein Wind und Sommer, nicht wie bei mir ( Castellon ), hoechstens 22 grad !


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juni 2019)

zur zeit 28 Grad und endlos Sonne


----------



## Angorafrosch (14. Juni 2019)

@glavoc @Brillendorsch @Juergen Mittelmeer ... vielen Dank für die Tips und Glückwünsche. Ob Plomin Luka klappt weiß ich noch nicht. Das Wohnmobil macht zwar mobil, aber ob meine weitaus bessere Hälfte da Lust zu hat wird sich zeigen
Sicher gibts auf dem hinweg n Stop zum Köderkauf. Hoffe mal da gibts noch was wenn wir ankommen.
@glavoc Tiroler Hölzl hab ich letztes Jahr auch benutzt. Um Welten besser als normales Grundblei. 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich berichten, wenn auch nur zu zeigen wie schön Kroatien ist.


----------



## pulpot (14. Juni 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> @glavoc Tiroler Hölzl hab ich letztes Jahr auch benutzt. Um Welten besser als normales Grundblei.



Ich hab auf Rab (kiesiger Boden mit größeren Steinen dazwischen) auch erst mit Tiroler Holz probiert, hatte trotzdem recht viele Hänger beim Einholen. Besser noch fand ich einen sinkenden Spirolino, der kommt beim Einholen schneller hoch. Allerdings darf damit keine nennenswerte Strömung herschen, sonst bleibt der nicht am Platz.


----------



## glavoc (14. Juni 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> Besser noch fand ich einen sinkenden Spirolino, der kommt beim Einholen schneller hoch. Allerdings darf damit keine nennenswerte Strömung herschen, sonst bleibt der nicht am Platz.



Exakt! Was auch vorkommt, ist das sich Fische festsetzen können. Beim Doradenangeln gibt man dem Fisch meist paar Meter Schnur frei, zudem angel ich mit Circle Hooks, und dann muss ich hin & wieder die Fische ausschnorcheln 

lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2019)

Bin jetzt fast eine Woche in Istrien, es hat wohl den ganzen Mai und die erste Juniwoche durch geregnet.
Jetzt ist es mit bis zu 32 Grad sehr heiß, vor lauter "Anstandsbesuchen" kam ich bisher leider nur einmal
für 2 Std. zum Angeln, und dass zur Mittagszeit bei 31 Grad und praller Sonne. Da war ich natürlich erfolglos,
morgen früh werde ich um 4 Uhr losziehen, da ist es noch kühl und ich habe hoffentlich bessere Chancen.
Ich werde mit der Dieselschnecke eine mir bekannte Kante (von 12 auf 25m fallend) mit Sardelle am Drachkovichsystem 
abfischen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juni 2019)

Dann viel Erfolg!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juni 2019)

nix, nada, niente .
nicht mal einen kleinen Anfasser, später von Land aus 2 Mini woba auf einen uralten Meerforellenblinker.
Ich hab alles Mögliche probiert, zum Schluss fand ich in meinem Rucksack diesen alten, halb verrosteten
Möre-Silda und dachte mir: schlimmer als nix kann es ja nicht werden. 
Siehe da: das Ding verführte immerhin zwei Baby-Woba von jeweils ca. 20cm. Die schwimmen natürlich wieder.
Irgendwie ist das Mittelmeer ziemlich geizig mir gegenüber, aber ich liebe es dennoch.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Juni 2019)

So wieder zurück aus Griechenland.
War erwartungsgemäß wenig los.
Es war auch kaum Baitfish vor Ort. Auch keine Meeräschen.

Am zweiten Tag hatte ich einen Nachläufer auf nen Tideminnow. Und später konnte ich in der Bucht einen Fisch sehen, also nur die Rückenflosse.
Zog so seinen Weg mitten durch die Bucht. Habe mir dazu keine Gedanken gemacht.

Am dritten Tag Hammernachläufer mit dicker bugwelle, dann abgedreht.
Einige Würfe später das gleiche wieder, hat den Köder über 20 Meter verfolgt. Rückenflosse kam ab und zu heraus, Palometa.
Dario sagte, die sehen in der Bugwelle gelb aus. Konnte ich so nachvollziehen.
Mehrfach Köder gewechselt. Die hat die Köder fünf mal verfolgt und nur ein kurzer Anstubser. Das war es, nada.
War auch nicht einfach weil die Wurfentfernung schon an die 70 Meter ging. Das war so ca. deren Wendepunkt. Also kaum erreichbar.
Weit fliegende WDT's hatte ich nicht bei.

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch ein Erfahrungstip für Palometa und Kunstköder?

Die nächsten Tage war das Teil dann nicht mehr zu sehen.

Hatte noch einen Woba Aussteiger auf halber Strecke.
Und ein Petermänchen auf den Tideminnow.

Fotos habe ich mir geschenkt bei dem Mist. Sorry

War mal wieder erstaunlich wie vorsichtig die im Mittelmeer sind, die kennen dort nichts, da angelt keiner ausser mir.


----------



## trawar (17. Juni 2019)

Ich bin im Oktober 12 Tage in der Türkei in Alanya, ich kann mir vorstellen das es dort kaum mehr Fisch gibt aber vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere eine Idee oder Info was man mal einen tag machen kann oder sollte.

Danke euch.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Juni 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich bin im Oktober 12 Tage in der Türkei in Alanya, ich kann mir vorstellen das es dort kaum mehr Fisch gibt aber vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere eine Idee oder Info was man mal einen tag machen kann oder sollte.
> 
> Danke euch.



Ist zwar nicht unmitelbar deine Gegend, sollte aber auch so informativ sein: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angeln-in-der-tuerkei-dorade-wolfsbarsch-hecht.335080/


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (17. Juni 2019)

Eben konnte ich endlich fuer wenige Stunden auf das wellige Meer. Seit dem 3.06. meterhohe Wellen und zumindest morgen und ubermorgen wieder hohe Wellen-weiter kein Angelwetter. Mein Resultat heute:


----------



## senner (18. Juni 2019)

Petri Jürgen, ist doch ein schöner Fisch. Bis zu welcher Wellenhöhe fährst du aufs Wasser?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. Juni 2019)

Danke fuer die Glueckwuensche.
Wellen: Die Frage braucht eine umfangreiche Antwort:
1. Aufs Meer an sich fahre ich bis Welle 0,8. Aber dann im Gleiten und nicht zum Angeln. Solche Wellen und hoeher haben wir seit Anfang des Monats. Hier spielt auch die Periode und die Stroemung eine Rolle. Sehe ich Schaumkronen im Meer, wird Angeln wenig Spass machen.
2. Schleppen: meine Statistik sagt: ICH HABE NOCH NIE EINEN FISCH BEI WELLE GROESSER 0,4 m GEFANGEN, sowie auch meine Bekannten Rockfischer auf Spinning. Es spielt hier in Castellon der Wind kaum eine Rolle, so wie an der Ostsee oder an der spanischen noerdlichen Kueste. Richtiger Sturm ist eher selten. Somit bleibt unter dem Strich, was soll ich mich durchschauckeln lassen, wenn ausser mir ohnehin niemand rausfaehrt und ich an meine Statistik glaube. Wer die spanische FESTLANDKUESTE kennt, weiss, dass es kaum Buchten zum verstecken oder zum Ankern gibt, ausgenommen Sant Carles de la Rapita und oberhalb von Rosas.
3. Jiggen, mache ich nur ab Welle 0,2 bis spiegelglatt- spiegelglatt gibts etwa 5x im Jahr.
Gruss Juergen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (19. Juni 2019)

Hallo Jürgen, Glückwunsch zum Barracuda.


----------



## Angorafrosch (19. Juni 2019)

So, nach 12 Stunden Fahrt mit kleinen Pausen hab ich dann mal meine Wobbler für der ersten Versuch ausgewählt. Mal sehn ob da was drauf anspringt. Das ganze mit 1m FC Leader an 0,14 geflochtener. Mit 3m Abu garcia diplomat beschleunigt sollten brauchbare Weiten zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. Juni 2019)

angorafrosch: schoene Wobbler- bei uns laeuft blau-Sardine und rotsiber, max 10 cm. Viel Erfolg damit.
Heute war bestes Wetter auf dem Meer und es war Makrelentag, Groesse alle um die 30cm. Die Fotografin hat leider versagt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2019)

Ich würde mir überlegen ob ich wirklich mit Einzelhaken fische. Ich würd da glaub ich doch Drillinge nehmen. 

Viel Erfolg euch allen und Grüße aus der überaus geschützten Rosasbucht


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Juni 2019)

Dir Dicke Fische Dario, das Mittelmeer kann wirklich sehr schoen sein, so wie gestern.


----------



## senner (20. Juni 2019)

Danke Jürgen für die Erläuterungen zwecks Wind und Wellen. Scheint doch gut zu laufen in den letzten Tagen


----------



## nakedchef (20. Juni 2019)

senner schrieb:


> Danke Jürgen für die Erläuterungen zwecks Wind und Wellen. Scheint doch gut zu laufen in den letzten Tagen


ich bin auch Senner


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Juni 2019)

Habe heute von Bekannten aus Valencia diese Teile bekommen. Die fischen dort von den Molen damit. 40g Kopf 7 Stueck im Decathlon /Spanien knapp 8 €, der Koerper hier ist von Storm. Gesamtlaenge 11 cm, Angstdrilling ueberfluessig. Probierst mal damit vom Ufer. Haengt auch nicht gleich im Kraut!
Bis Sonntag scheint wohl wie heute 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 wieder in Castellon kein Angelwetter zu sein!


----------



## glavoc (21. Juni 2019)

40g Kopf wäre  mir zu heftig - es sei denn die Mole steht superweit(supertief) draußen. 
lg


----------



## pulpot (21. Juni 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Habe heute von Bekannten aus Valencia diese Teile bekommen. Die fischen dort von den Molen damit. 40g Kopf 7 Stueck im Decathlon /Spanien knapp 8 €, der Koerper hier ist von Storm. Gesamtlaenge 11 cm, Angstdrilling ueberfluessig. Probierst mal damit vom Ufer. Haengt auch nicht gleich im Kraut!



Sieht irgendwie aus, als wäre der Schwanz verkehrt herum montiert? Sollte der Haken nicht nach oben stehen?


----------



## Papamopps (21. Juni 2019)

Wir werden im Sommer in L'Escala sein.

Wer da Orte kennt oder Tips hat....immer her damit.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Juni 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus, als wäre der Schwanz verkehrt herum montiert? Sollte der Haken nicht nach oben stehen?


Der Schwanz muss so sein, anbei Originalbild von Storm mit verstecktem Haken . Die Teile sollen fuer Denti, Woba u.a. entwickelt sein. Allerdings fischen meine Bekannten mit Oese nach unten ( soll wegen den 40 gramm sein-ich probiers gleich aus in der Marina! ) und anderen Kopf. Ansonsten gut bemerkt, es ist was anders! Daher der Post!


----------



## pulpot (21. Juni 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Wir werden im Sommer in L'Escala sein.
> 
> Wer da Orte kennt oder Tips hat....immer her damit.



War vor 2 Jahren in der Nähe (Tossa de Mar), so lief es bei mir vom Land aus:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-288#post-4690224
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-288#post-4690226


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Wann bist in L"Escala?


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Juni 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Der Schwanz muss so sein, anbei Originalbild von Storm mit verstecktem Haken . Die Teile sollen fuer Denti, Woba u.a. entwickelt sein. Allerdings fischen meine Bekannten mit Oese nach unten ( soll wegen den 40 gramm sein-ich probiers gleich aus in der



Deine 40-g-Köpfe scheinen eine Eerie-Form zu haben, während die Originale von Storm Fischkopf-Modelle zu sein scheinen.

Deine Eerie-Köpfe werden sich aufgrund ihrer Form bzw. ihres Schwerpunkts IMO automatisch auf "Öse nach oben" drehen (wodurch der Schwanzteller dann falsch herum steht).

Werden also wohl vermutlich nicht darten wie diverse Fischkopf-Modelle.

Zudem wird die Konstruktion wohl nicht optimal haken, da sich der für Offsets gedachte Rückenschlitz im Gummi sozusagen auf der falschen Seite befindet.

Es sei denn, die Gummis haben zusätzlich noch nen Bauchschlitz (was ich aber auf dem Bild nicht so recht erkennen kann).

Die Originalköpfe von Storm scheinen wie gesagt Fischköpfe mit angesetztem Offset-Haken (passend zum Gummi) zu sein.


----------



## Angorafrosch (21. Juni 2019)

In irgend einem Angler Magazin hab ich mal gelesen dass diese Montageart das Laufverhalten ändert. Funktioniert wohl bei Paddle als auch Twister-schwanz.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Juni 2019)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Deine 40-g-Köpfe scheinen eine Eerie-Form zu haben, während die Originale von Storm Fischkopf-Modelle zu sein scheinen.
> Deine Eerie-Köpfe werden sich aufgrund ihrer Form bzw. ihres Schwerpunkts IMO automatisch auf "Öse nach oben" drehen (wodurch der Schwanzteller dann falsch herum steht).



Ich habs ausprobiert, die Koepfe drehen auf Oese oben, wenn man normal einholt. Wenn man den Fisch anhebt, sieht es aus, als ob ein kranker Fisch mit dem Bauch nach oben aufsteigt. Bei Rute senken stuerzt der Fisch schoen in die Tiefe.
Der Gummi ist butterweich und hat Schlitze oben und unten, also sollte wohl sicher haken.
Hier die klassische Variante. Bei 40 gramm mit 5-6 knt eingeholt, also normale Bootsschleppgeschwindigkeit fuer Denti, laeuft er ca. 2,5 m tief ! Man kann also weit werfen, ein Verlust wird nicht sehr aergern, denn die Koepfe und die wunderschoenen Koerper sind billig!


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Jürgen dein Boot sieht super sauber aus!!!!

Muss man ja auch mal sagen!!!


----------



## Angorafrosch (21. Juni 2019)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Juergen Mittelmeer. Putzt du so oft oder schlachtest du auf der Badeleiter/plattform?


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Kenn da andere Dinger Dario nichts deins Auch Dieter seins nicht 

*insider*

Mir ist das Wurst solang es nicht untergeht


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Juni 2019)

Nun  dann, ein Kurs in Bootspflege.  Alle 4 Monate schoen Reinigen, mit Schrubber und Grundreiniger Danach eine dicke Schicht Deckswachs auftragen.
Kleine Fische bis 50 cm schlachte ich auf dem Tablett, grosse Fische auf dem Deck.
Ich lasse immer sofort Blut ab, der Fisch kommt danach in den Fischkasten. Wenn er da nicht reinpasst, fahre ich nach Hause. Kommt aber nicht so oft vor!
Blut oder andere Flecken muessen immer sofort mit der Decksdusche abgespuelt werden, Bootsshampoo und Schrubber hilft!
Aber trotzdem, probiert mal die 40g Gummis aus !


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Kenn da andere Dinger Dario nichts deins Auch Dieter seins nicht
> 
> *insider*
> 
> Mir ist das Wurst solang es nicht untergeht



Von Dieters Kühlbox würd ich locker noch Essen ... 

Das Geheimnis ist gelb und heißt Kärcher aber ansonsten ist es einfach Arbeit. Man muss auch mal schrubben. 

Wetter ist hier zwar Bombe aber Dieters Erzählungen über schwierige Fischerei muss ich bisher so unterschreiben. Morgen mal technik wechseln


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Juni 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Von Dieters Kühlbox würd ich locker noch Essen ...
> 
> Das Geheimnis ist gelb und heißt Kärcher aber ansonsten ist es einfach Arbeit. Man muss auch mal schrubben.



Wer nicht wachst, wird auf einem dreckigen Boot leben oder eben jeden Tag den Kaercher einsetzen und auf diese Art und Weise das Gel-Coat abschiessen, Es wird stumpf. Ein Auto waescht man auch nicht mit dem Kaercher und man wachst es!



Krallblei schrieb:


> Kenn da andere Dinger Dario nichts deins Auch Dieter seins nicht
> 
> *insider*
> 
> Mir ist das Wurst solang es nicht untergeht


​
Untergehen wegen Dreck wird nichts, es sei denn man pflegt auch den Rumpf nicht von unten- aber das Boot verliert an Wert.
Um es zu ergaenzen: Ein Holzdeck muss man oelen, sonst wird es widerlich stinken, wenn das Blut verwest! Ein Schlauchboot....weiss ich nicht, aber lasst den armen Dieter in Ruhe, der hat diesen Urlaub genug gelitten!


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2019)

Manche Leute wissen es ebdn immer besser


----------



## Papamopps (21. Juni 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Wann bist in L"Escala?


 
Ersten Augustwochen


----------



## Papamopps (21. Juni 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> War vor 2 Jahren in der Nähe (Tossa de Mar), so lief es bei mir vom Land aus:
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-288#post-4690224
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-288#post-4690226


Danke. 
Die hab ich schon mal gelesen. 

Wir waren schon oft in Platja D'Aro an der Mole angeln oder in Toulon. 
Alles immer Pose. 

Jetzt, nachdem wir in Deutschland auf Raubfisch angeln, wollen wir das mal probieren. 

Also Costa Brava und die Probleme Fisch zu finden vom Ufer, sind bekannt. 

Nur L'Escala noch nicht


----------



## Angorafrosch (22. Juni 2019)

So, kurzurlaub beendet. Das Bootsangeln heute fiel aus. Ausbeute waren 3 Sardellen und ein Schriftbarsch von 20 cm. Meine auf Grund angebotenen KöFi waren immer abgefressen bis auf den Kopf. Da die Südseite der Landzunge nicht zugänglich war blieb mir nur die Bucht voller Boote. Also wenig Platz zum Fläche abfischen. Was solls, es war trotzdem schön und es sind jetzt nur 9 Wochen bis es wieder los geht nach Kroatien. Dann für 2,5 Wochen.


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

so, in 2 Wochen gehts los Richtung Mittelmeer Ligurien/Toskana. Wie lange genau, hängt auch davon ab, was wir fangen und wie das Wetter wird. Maximal wären 4 Wochen möglich, aber eben auch nur, weil wir mit dem Womo auf günstigen Stellplätzen stehen, bei denen man nicht vorbuchen muss. Wir waren ja schon mehrmals dort und im vergangenen Jahr bließ vor allem Abends meist ein starker Westwind, der für mächtig Brandung am Westufer sorgte. Ein Boot nehmen wir auch mit, um ein bisserl in Ufernahe herumzudümpeln, allerdings ist die Wahl auf unser Banana-Boot gefallen, weil es leichter zu tragen ist und auch schneller auf und abgebaut ist, als das neu gekaufte Schlauchi. Ob das mit dem Bootsangeln überhaupt klappt, bei dem, was hier zu lesen ist...... ??? 

Wir planen daher eher für die Uferangelei. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch noch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben. So ein schöner Bluefisch (Glückwunsch Dieter) würde mich auch mal reizen, aber auch der Barakuda (Glückwunsch Jürgen) steht noch auf meiner Wunschliste, wobei dieser wohl eher weiter draußen beim Schleppen zu fangen ist. Findet man den Bluefisch im juli in Ufernähe bzw. welche Voraussetzungen müssten denn da erfüllt sein, ist diese Art auch außerhalb der Laichzeit im Bereich von Flussmündungen zu finden?

Und wie schauts diesebzüglich z.B. auch mit Bonitos oder falschem Bonito aus, gibt es da überhaupt noch Chancen im Juli so weit nördlich? Das seltsame Wetter in diesem Jahr hat ja mit Sicherheit auch einiges durcheinandergewirbelt. Habe mir vorgenommen, doch öfters mal mit beginnender Morgendämmerung am Wasser zu sein, um es vorrangig mit Kukö zu probieren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Tipp, was besonders aussichtsreich erscheint vom Ufer aus. Die im letzten Jahr erfolgreiche Naturköderangelei werden wir in jedem Fall auch wieder ausprobieren, vor allem in der Abenddämmerung. Ich bin im Gegensatz zum Junior allerdings doch eher ein Kunstköderfreak und da soll dieses Mal mehr rausspringen, als ein Stöcker auf Meerforellenblinker 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Juni 2019)

angorafrosch: wenn ich solche Buchten sehe, sag ich mir immer: mein Boot steht im falschen Land! Angeln macht sicher in einer solchen Bucht wenig Spass, aber die Natur…..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo Sven, Barakuda sind bei uns selten gewoeden, ich war selbst erstaunt, dass ich dieses Jahr viele kleine und einen grossen fing. Schleppen ja, aber 500 m vom Ufer, ansonsten hier: Kopiert von Housing & Fishing Ebrodelta- besser kann man es nicht beschreiben:
Der Bluefisch ist das ganze Jahr über im Ebrodelta zu finden. Im Mai beginnt seine aktivste Zeit. In der Zeit werden große Exemplare gefangen. Sie sind wir ein Allradler, besetzen fast alle Zonen, sind nah an der Mündung und rauben bis nach Amposta. Sie werden in Schwärmen von Bonitos, Makrelen, Stöcker, etc. gefangen, wo sie fressen. Sie beißen auf große Popper beim Blinkern oder auf “Espet“ beim Trolling. Am häufigsten beißen sie auf echten (toten) Köderfisch an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmend. Das System ist speziell angefertigt, aus Stahlvorfach mit Drillingen. Der Blue ist spektakulär und brutal in seinem Biss. Er springt aus dem Wasser, um sich zu befreien und kämpft von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute. Seine Kraft ist enorm und diese hebt er sich oft auf, bis er kurz vor dem Boot ist – absoluter Wahnsinn.
Wetter: Das Problem war den gesamten Mai bis Mitte Juni an der gesamten spanischen Festlandkueste (siehe Dieters und meine Beitraege). In Italien ( um Genua ) ist von Haus aus besseres Wetter, herrliche Buchten, Dentex- also Petri und Spass mit dem Boot.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,
vielen Dank für die umfangreichen Infos. Amposta... das ist ja bald 20 km von der Mündung entfernt, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die soweit im Süsswasser zu finden sind. 

Die Vorfreude steigt von Tag zu Tag ein bisserl mehr. Insgesamt muss ich aber feststellen, dass ich in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Zeit mit der Vorplanung aufs Angeln verbringe, es könnte ja ein unbedingt erforderliches Utensil vergessen werden, von dem der sicher geglaubte Erfolg abhängt. Und irgendwie wird dieser vermeintliche Perfektionismus mit jedem Jahr schlimmer. Früher wurden schnell ein paar Angeln und ein paar Köder eingepackt und los gings in den Urlaub, aber naja, so ändern sich die Zeiten. Bezüglich der Bootsangelei, sofern möglich, werden wir da wohl ausschließlich im Bereich der Magra-Mündung zugange sein. Da steht aber sehr oft der Westwind "drauf", sodass da jede günstige Gelegenheit unbedingt genutzt werden muss.

Dort sollte eigentlich auch mehr als genug Futterfisch zu finden sein und entsprechend auch die Räuber. Wenn man bezüglich der fängigen Bereiche mal die Ostsee anschaut, dann bestehen dort vielerorts auch tagsüber bei Sonnenschein schon recht gute Chancen ab der 5 m Tiefenlinie. Das sind keine riesigen Schwärme, sondern eher Einzelfische und größenmäßig auch oft keine Rekordfische, aber Schneider bleibt man auch dort eher selten, wenn man sich auf dem Boot nicht wie die Axt im Walde verhält..

Ist das im Mittelmeer ähnlich oder muss man da generell aufgrund des klareren Wasser in deutlich tieferem Wasser angeln? Das wäre schon gut zu wissen, dann müsste ich auch noch ein paar deutlich schwere Jigs besorgen (mit 20-25 Gramm würde das dann eher nicht funktionieren) und auch noch ein paar kräftigere Naturköder-Grundruten inkl. Bleien etc. einpacken.

Sind im Juli/August eigentlich auch Makrelen zu fangen in den nördlichen Bereichen des Mittlemeeres oder sind die im Atlantik/Nordsee/Ostsee in kühleren Gefilden unterwegs, ähnlich wie die Hornhechte?

Grüße Sven


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Juni 2019)

Hai,
Um beim Thema zu bleiben noch ein Foto von den letzten Tagen.Bluefish von gut 3 kg .Davon gab es 2 fast identische ,Nr. 2 durfte wieder schwimmen  .Dazu noch einen kleineren .




Wenn ich mirs recht überlege so fehlte eigentlich nur der sushi Bomber dieses Mal.Dann wäre alles ok gewesen.Die  Doraden ,ein paar bluefish ,3 mittelprächtige WoBas,ein kl Bonito und viele Stöcker usw beim jiggen .Viel mehr hatte ich sonst auch nicht um die Zeit.
Mein Schlauchi sieht übrigens aus wie Fischer Kahn und riecht manchmal auch so ,bis zum nächsten großen Regen.
Ab Mitte August gehts wieder hin....


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Juni 2019)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Sind im Juli/August eigentlich auch Makrelen zu fangen in den nördlichen Bereichen des Mittlemeeres


Ich war am 19.06. auf dem Meer-Makrelen. Heute Makrelen von der fetten Sorte fast 40 cm. Wie lange die nach  Genua schwimmen, weiss ich nicht, hoffe aber die bleiben noch ein wenig hier.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,

na das sind doch Stöcker(-Makrelen) oder ist das ne andere Art, als auf diesem Foto? Da schaut meiner doch echt mikrig aus dagegen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bei Makrele dachte ich eher an sowas, die gibts es im Mittelmeer wohl nicht?





Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2019)

Das sind jurelas. 

Richtige makrelen gibts auch im Mittelmeer. Bei uns beginnt jetzt langsam die Zeit und geht bis in den Herbst. Fangen kann man die aber auch im Winter. 

Gruß aus Spanien wo heute Sant joan ist, quasi spanisches silvester. 100m weiter jagt einer raketenartige polenböller in die luft und an schlaf ist nicht zu denken


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. Juni 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Grüße aus der überaus geschützten Rosasbucht


Dario, ich beneide Dich. Du hattest jetzt schon  5 Angeltage und ich nur zwei.  Und die naechsten 3 Tage habe ich wieder kein Angelwetter.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juni 2019)

Bei mir ist heute Gott sei Dank wieder spiegelglatt. Da kann man die Flossen von den Palos sogar sehen wenn es so ist. Fahren gerade raus!


----------



## Nidderauer (25. Juni 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das sind jurelas.



Danke für die Infos. Ich meine, solche etwas kräftigeren Fische, so wie Jürgen sie gefangen hat, auch schonmal vor über 15 Jahren in meiner Lieblingstaverne auf Kreta gegessen zu haben, als Ersatz, weil der Fischer keine Sardinen erwischt hatte. Geschmacklich sind die jedenfalls nicht schlecht, auch wenn an dem Mickerfisch vom letzten Jahr kaum was dran war. Also durchaus eine lohnenswerte Beute, was natürlich auch für die normalen Makrelen gilt, frisch zubereitet sind die extrem lecker.

Wenn man mit dem Begriff Jurelas nach Bildern googelt, dann erscheinen da doch vorrangig Bilder mit recht großen Kunstködern in den Mäulern dieser Art. Das sind wohl dann eher Zufallsfänge, auch weil die Fische evtl. nicht in so großen Schwärmen unterwegs sind? Oder lohnt da evtl auch mal ein Versuch mit dem Paternoster? 

Danke für entsprechende Infos!

Und viel Erfolg bei der heutigen Ausfahrt@Dario

Grüße Sven


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Juni 2019)

Sven, was ich gefangen habe, sind Bastardmakrelen, Stoecker. Sie gibt es als suedliche und noerdliche Art. Die noerdliche ist minderwertig und wird zu Fischmehl verarbeitet. Die suedliche ist sehr lecker ab 30cm, besonders geraeuchert! Der Fisch waechst im Alter langsam und wird fett. Die Fische sind im Schwarm unterwegs, gehen auf KuKoeder 8-10 cm und Fliegen. Paternoster ist o.k.

Dario, Petri und ich wuensche Dir einen Fisch der kaempft !

Gruss Juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juni 2019)

Ja den wünsch ich mir auch. Aber Stöcker zählen nicht, oder?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Juni 2019)

Durch einen Fehler erhielt ich ein Larvenpaternoster fuer diesen Fisch: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ist von pecheur.com. Das bringen doch nur Franzosen fertig, auf solche Fische zu jiggen!

Als Kampffische gelten Stoecker nicht, Dario, zur Entspannung und fuer die Kueche schon! Als TopModel fuers Foto hat die kleinen Dieter qualifiziert
Wenn es nicht so heiss am Ebro-Stausee waere, wuerde ich dort schon auf Waller ansitzen. Bis Freitag laeuft hier nichts - Wellen und Wind.
So war ich Meeraeschen vom Boot aus fuettern, die sind schon ueber 40 cm !


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juni 2019)

mein Istrienurlaub ist zu Ende, ein weiteres mal kam ich nicht mehr zum Angeln, 
Freund erkrankt, Boot mit Motorschaden, Enkel des Freundes auch erkrankt. 
Zusätzlich 33 grad im Schatten. So tätigte ich Besorgungen, organisierte die Bootreparatur und einiges mehr.
Ein richtiger Urlaub war es also nicht, aber ich bin froh, dass ich helfen konnte.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. Juni 2019)

Schade Brillendorsch, angelst Du in Deutschland auch?

Sven: Wer kennt schon  nicht Jesco Peschutter. Die Bastardmakrele erobert anscheinend Europa: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/posenangeln-in-norwegen.346282/

Dario, bekommen wir einen Film ueber Deine Faenge, so wie sonst immer nach Ende Deines Urlaubs?  Du angelst bereits Tage ohne ein Trophäebild, noch nicht einmal von Deinen kleinen Lieblingen  Cabracho, Pargo, Sargo, Salmonete, Denti und wie die alle heissen !


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Dario, bekommen wir einen Film ueber Deine Faenge, so wie sonst immer nach Ende Deines Urlaubs?  Du angelst bereits Tage ohne ein Trophäebild, noch nicht einmal von Deinen kleinen Lieblingen  Cabracho, Pargo, Sargo, Salmonete, Denti und wie die alle heissen !



Naja ich poste nie aus dem Urlaub, weil ich nicht einfach Bilder hier reinhaue, sondern versuche informative Berichte zu schreiben. Das braucht aber seine Zeit. So viel zu berichten gibt es ohnehin nicht. Ich habe viel versucht auf Palometta zu Angeln und das ist eben eine wahnsinnig schwierige, frustrierende Angelei. Man muss viele Tage fahren, kriegt keine Bisse und wenn dann doch endlich, dann darf man den eben nicht vergeigen. Juni ist auch keine gute Zeit. Von daher habe ich nicht wirklich viel erwartet. Vielleicht mache ich jetzt noch einmal deepjigging das produziert immerhin Fisch und flach genug ist es dafür allemal.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. Juni 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Juni ist auch keine gute Zeit.


Wieso soll der Juni ein schlechter Monat sein? Der ist Top! Allerdings bei mir hier auch stuermig. Die groesseren Schwarmfische sind 4-8 Milen draussen! Aber bei uns ist eben kein Fluss und 6 Milen draussen ist es gerade 60-70  m tief !
Ich unterschreibe sofort: Von Jahr zu Jahr wird der Mai an der spanischen Festlandkueste stuermischer und auch kaelter, die Fische weniger und kleiner.


t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Hier ballert grad wieder der tramuntana nachdem der Regen durch ist.Wenn ihr im Mai den Wonnemonat sucht, kommt nicht in die Rosas Bucht .Sucht lieber woanders .Hier ist costa brava angesagt ,also wilde Küste.Dies jahr ist wieder besonders arg.Eigentlich wollte ich schon über Ostern herkommen ,aber als hier levante mit viel regen und 4m Welle angesagt war bin ich lieber bei feinstem Sommerwetter noch einige Tage zu Haus geblieben .





t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Es ist eine positive Überraschung ,dass surfcasting funzt ,weil hier ist die küste komplett mit Stellnetzten abgeriegelt.Normalerweise in 1 bis 3 Reihen .ich habe aber auch einmal 5 Reihen Netze gesehen ,kaum zu glauben ,dass es noch Fische gibt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2019)

Mag sein dass es bei dir gut ist. Bei uns ist Juni schon einer der schlechtesten Monate anglerisch. Juni und Juli. Mai ist eigentlich besser noch ‍


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Juni 2019)

Ausgestiegen am Boot nach ca.15 min Drill! Stahlvorfach Daiwa gerissen. Strike auf Rapala 700m vom Ufer, Wassertiefe 8m und fast ruhige See. Hier sind heute 35 grad im Schatten, Wasser 23. Die kleinen gefangenen Bastardmakrelen lass ich heute weg!


----------



## Silverfish1 (29. Juni 2019)

Oh wie bitter :-( der schöne leerfish


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Juni 2019)

Wer daran glaubt: https://gezeitenfisch.com/es/castellon/castellon-de-la-plana
Ich dachte ausprobieren und Ausfahrt um 11:00 Uhr- siehe da: ab 12:05 kleine und einen Grossen fuer die Kueche! Und 14:00 Ende wegen Wind!


----------



## Nacktangler (1. Juli 2019)

Liebe Mittelmeergemeinde,
als oft nur stiller Mitleser will ich dann doch auch mal einen kleinen Reisebericht verfassen:
Mitte Juni ging es für 2 Wochen auf die schöne Insel Samos (Griechenland), der angeblich grünsten aller griechischen Inseln. Das kann ich zwar nicht so ganz beurteilen, da ich nicht alle gesehen habe, aber von den mir bekannten Inseln ist sie definitiv die Grünste und Lieblichste. Sie liegt weiterhin in Sichtweite der Türkei, was sich auf dem kurzen Weg in die Unterkunft bereits durch ein ausgedehntes Flüchtlingslager, das gut sichtbar am Hang von Samos-Stadt liegt, bemerkbar macht. Ohne hier groß politisch zu werden möchte ich bloß anmerken, dass ich meinem ärgsten Feind nicht wünsche, für mehrere Jahre mit Familie in einem 2-Mann Zelt in der ungeschützten griechischen Hitze leben zu müssen.

Unsere Unterkunft war im Ort Kokkari, ein ehemals kleines Fischerdörfchen das in einer von malerischen Felsen begrenzten Bucht liegt. Die Felsen sind ausschließlich an den Landspitzen der Bucht und damit natürlich tolle Plätze zum Angeln bzw. Fische fangen. Fische fangen daher, weil ich deutlich mehr Zeit im/unter Wasser mit Harpune als am Wasser zum Fische fangen verbracht habe. Bei 20m Sichtweite macht das zwar Spaß und man sieht viel, allerdings sehen die Fische einen auch und man muss schon verdammt gut sein, um überhaupt mit irgendwas nach 2 Stunden aus dem Wasser zu kommen.

Eine erste Erkundungstour mit Schnorchel und Flossen bestätigte das mir von vor 4 Jahren bereits bekannte Bild:
Papageifische (sparisoma cretense), Meerbrassen in den üblichen Ausführungen und Meeräschen als küchentaugliche Beute, ansonsten das Mittelmeer in seinen herrlichsten Farben und Formen. Von Korallen in gelb und rot über Meerpfau, Muscheln, Schnecken und was halt sonst noch so kreucht und fleucht.

Das Ziel war bereits im Vorfeld klar: Tagsüber im/unter Wasser sein oder mit Muscheln auf Papageifisch angeln - sie sind ausgezeichnete Speisefische - und abends am Minihafen mit Wobblern und Poppern auf die dann reinschwimmenden Barrakudas. 
Unsere - die östliche - Seite der Insel ist oft recht windig, aber bei gutem Wetter hatten wir vor, von der Windsurfanlage ein Kajak auszuleihen. Die Anlage ist übrigens Klasse! 
George, der Chef, ist glücklicherweise auch ein begeisterter Angler, Bootfahrer, Taucher und natürlich Windsurfer. Da direkt neben seinem Gelände - und auch nur von dort zugänglich - ein kleiner Bach ins Meer mündet, ist es natürlich von Vorteil, dass er einen auch mit Angelkram an den Surfern vorbei latschen lässt und dabei sogar noch "Good Luck" wünscht! Wer also den Spagat aus Familienurlaub mit Strandliege am quasi Privatstrand und frischgepresstem Orangensaft mit Freizeitbespaßung a la Kayak und Surfing und andererseits angeln bis der Arzt kommt sucht, wird hier fündig. Da ich nicht weiß, ob Links erlaubt sind: Windsurfing Samos reicht in google...

Zurück zum Thema: ANGELN
Angeln von den Felsen brachte tatsächlich den erhofften Papageifisch in sehr guter Portionsgröße. Montage war ein Tiroler Hölzl am Ende der Hauptschnur, in kurzen Abständen etwa 50 cm darüber an 10-15cm langen Seitenarmen 2 6-er Haken. Schnur war 40iger Mono, wenn der Papageifisch sie erwischt, ist sie durch, ohne dass man was merkt... Schweine... Naja, beködert haben wir mit Napfschnecken mit Schale. Das vermeidet lästigen Kleinkram, der sonst unausweichlich ist. Im späteren Verlauf des Urlaubs hab ich dann aufs Tauchen zurückgegriffen, um an Papageifische zu kommen. Es sei der Hinweis gestattet, dass die Viecher mit Harpune noch ca 1000mal schwerer zu erwischen sind als Doraden. Sie schwimmen so ein bisschen treudoof guckend in 2-3m Abstand vor dir rum, nur um dann dem Pfeil in letzter Sekunde auszuweichen. Danach tun sie, als wäre nichts passiert und glotzen dich weiter an. Das tut weh! 

Abends ging es regelmäßig an die Hafenmole. Außer jeweils ein Anfasser auf Popper und den bewährten MaxRap 110 ging den ganzen Urlaub nichts. Wobei so eine Attacke auf Popper schon fast so gut ist, wie ein Biss! Ein paar Nachläufer, um uns zu demonstrieren, dass sie wirklich da sind und wir nur zu dumm...

Irgendwann hatten wir dann tatsächlich mal halbwegs flache See und haben uns morgens das Kayak geschnappt. 
Erste Erkenntnis: Die Frau kommt mir werfen im sitzen nicht so wirklich gut klar. 
Zweite Erkenntnis: Auch bei wenig Wellen ist die Strömung richtig hart! Das Seil am Kayak war 5 cm zu kurz, um an einer Boje festzumachen. Wieder was gelernt.
Dritte Erkenntnis: UL Ruten (naja, eher (U)L - 3-14g oder so...) lassen sich vom Boot als zu passable Jiggen missbrauchen. 40g Jig war super damit. Hatte ich schon die Strömung und die Drift erwähnt? 
Vierte Erkenntnis: Eidechsenfische existieren.
Fünfte Erkenntnis: Was lange währt... bringt am Ende wenigstens einen Barrakuda für den Grill!

Anglerisch lief der Rest des Urlaubs eher unspektakulär. Fisch gab es allerdings genug. Eine Woche haben wir einen Jeep gemietet und sind quer über bzw. eher um die Insel gedüst. Abgelegene Buchten, vorgelagerte Inseln, Schotterpisten, mit Pferden schwimmen und herrliche Tavernen am Ende der Welt. Die Insel bietet wirklich viel!

Kurzum: Es war viel Spaß, genug Fisch und ich merke mehr und mehr, dass ich am liebsten selbst im nassen Element bin und mir die ganze Unterwasserwelt aus der Nähe ansehe. Wer Angel- und Familienurlaub verbinden will, ist hier goldrichtig.

PS: Bilder sind noch auf der Cam der Frau, kommen evntl später.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Eindrücke. Da hast du ja scheinbar eine schöne Zeit gehabt. 

Freue mich auf die Bilder. Schreib auch gerne noch ein bisschen was zum speerfischen und den Papageien. Ich glaube, die gibts bei mir nicht.


----------



## Angorafrosch (2. Juli 2019)

@Nacktangler , Danke für den tollen Bericht. Freu mich schon auf die Bilder.


----------



## Angorafrosch (2. Juli 2019)

So, Teil 1 geschafft -> E-Motor und Batterie gestern erstanden. Heute wirds Schlauchi und n kleines Echolot bestellt und in 4 Wochen kann ich dann endlich auch raus auf's Meer. Wenn ich dann nicht mindestens einen Fisch von 50cm + fange steig ich auf Harpune um


----------



## pulpot (2. Juli 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> So, Teil 1 geschafft -> E-Motor und Batterie gestern erstanden. Heute wirds Schlauchi und n kleines Echolot bestellt und in 4 Wochen kann ich dann endlich auch raus auf's Meer. Wenn ich dann nicht mindestens einen Fisch von 50cm + fange steig ich auf Harpune um



In Kroatien? Ich hoffe, Du hast einen Bootsführerschein, alles mit Motor braucht den dort.


----------



## Angorafrosch (2. Juli 2019)

@pulpot hab in 2 Wochen den SBF See.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Juli 2019)

Nacktangler
Danke, schoener Bericht von Samos und als Familienurlaub mit Angeln sicher sehr schoen. Die griechischen Inseln und auch Istrien sind wirklich viel schoener von der Natur her als unsere spanische Festlandkueste.
Jiggen: ist voellig richtig, wir jiggen auch bei 30 m Tiefe mit manchmal sogar 40g und auch mit einer Abu Garcia Vendetta Spinning ML 1.83m/104g/5-20g ! Denke aber die neue Zanderrute von Shimano muss ich haben!
Rapala  Rap 110 auf Baracuda- ich hab da einen besseren Rapala mit denen ich Baracudas fange. Bei Gelegeheit mache  ich  ein Foto.

Angorafrosch :

Mit meinem Rapala faengt  Du sicher einen Baracuda und die sind selten unter 70 cm auf solch einen Koeder! Ansonsten: Viel Spass beim Zusammenstellen der Hardware! Und Erfolg beim  SBF!


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Juli 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Sven: Wer kennt schon  nicht Jesco Peschutter. Die Bastardmakrele erobert anscheinend Europa: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/posenangeln-in-norwegen.346282/



Ein sehr schöner Bericht. Zurück zu den Anfängen, angeln kann so einfach und trotzdem erfolgreich sein. 

Trotzdessen, ein bisserl Schleppangeln mit leichtem Gerät werden wir mit Sicherheit des öfteren ausprobieren. Wenn man sich so die Zähne von Barrakuda oder Bluefish anschaut, dann führt da wohl kein Weg am Stahlvorfach vorbei. 

Mit welchem Material in welcher Stärke ist man denn da auf der halbwegs sicheren Seite und zwar in Bezug auf die zu erwartenden Fischgrößen in den nördlichen Bereichen des Mittelmeeres? Macht das Sinn mit 7*7 in ca. 5 oder 7 Kg Tragkraft oder ist dieses Material den Räuberzähnen nicht gewachsen? Hardmomo mit nur ca. 5-10 Kg Tragkraft ist da sicher gänzlich fehl am Platze?

Danke für entsprechende Infos.

Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2019)

Stahl führt definitiv dazu dass man keine Fische mehr verliert. Man fängt aber auch keine. Das geht im klaren Mittelmeer einfach nicht. Tu dir einen Gefallen und bleib bei FC oder Mono Vorfach und wähle es so dünn wie geht. Lieber mal den Verlust eines Lures riskieren und dafür auch was fangen!


----------



## Angorafrosch (3. Juli 2019)

Hab letztens einen Bericht in "Raubfisch" oder "Blinker" glaub ich gelesen, da ging es um Hecht angeln mit FC Vorfach. Der Angler der den Bericht geschrieben hat angelt seit längerem nur noch mit Fluoro. Anfangs mit 0,5er hatte er ab und zu abrisse, nach dem Umstieg auf 0,6er passierete das nicht mehr. Seither hat er über 120 Hechte aller Größen ohne Verlust durch Vorfachbruch gefangen. Sein Fazit in 0,6 ist FC zu 100% Hechtsicher.
Ich denke mal dass man das auch auf Barrakuda und Bluefish übertragen kann.
Wenn ich so ein Hechtmaul sehe erscheinen mir die Zähne der Salzwasserräuber nur noch halb so gefährlich.


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Juli 2019)

Dankeschön für die Infos. Aus Mangel an eigenen Eindrüclen kamen mir die Zähne von Barrakuda und Co. eigentlich vorfachstrapazierender vor, als die eines Hechtes. Diesbezüglich sind ja genügend eigene Erfahrungen vorhanden. Allerdings ist auch hier feststellbar, dass mit zunehmender Stärke des Monovorfachs auch die Bisse zunehmend ausbleiben. Von der Bißfrequenz bei Einsatz eines Stahlvorfachs bei Tageslicht in den klaren Tagebauseen rund um Leipzig, braucht man da auch erst gar nicht anfangen zu erzählen, die gibt es nämlich nicht. 

Also überall dasselbe, warum sollte es auch anders sein? Das macht die Sache natürlich nicht einfacher außerhalb der Dämmerung, wobei wir bei Dunkelheit nicht mit dem Boot auf dem Meer sein wollen. Von daher erstrecken sich die wirklich aussichtsreichen Zeiträume auf die Dämmerung. Werde dann mal die letzten Notwendigkeiten zusammenpacken, übermorgen gehts los ))

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg, sofern der Sommer-Angelurlaub bevorsteht!

Grüße Sven


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Juli 2019)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Und heute hatte ich endlich den ersten Biss auf Köfi .
> Bluefisch , das Stahlvorfach war aber zu kurz und die Zähne kamen auf das Fluo


Wuerde ich so unterschreiben. Nicht umsonst gibt es spezielle Montagen fuer Bluefish mit Stahl zum Schleppen mit toten Koederfisch.
Barracuda: der hat ein kleines Maul und haengt immer am letzten Drilling des Wobblers. Scheint nie "quer" auf den Wobbler zu beissen.


scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Stahl führt definitiv dazu dass man keine Fische mehr verliert. Man fängt aber auch keine.


FC oder Stahl: meine Erfahrung ist, fuer den Fisch machst beim SCHLEPPEN keinen Unterschied. Die meisten Koeder habe ich verloren, weil ich in unserem spanischen stark mit Muell belasteten Mittelmeer bei 5-6 knt Schleppgeschwindigkeit groesseren Muell wie Plastiksaecke, Netzreste, Planen, Bretter usw. hakte.



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Fazit in 0,6 ist FC zu 100% Hechtsicher.


Sicher reicht 0.60 FK, ich habe 0,50 mm fuer die Kueste. Man sollte vom Mittelmeer nicht zu viel erwarten, aber ich denke, jeder der Glueck mit dem Wetter hat und sich einigermassen vorbereitet, faengt genug Portionsfisch beim Angeln. Dennoch, es gibt sie noch, die ganz Grossen.....Und nicht vergessen: Knoten, Karabiner, Sprengringe sind meist Schwachpunkte!



Nidderauer schrieb:


> übermorgen gehts los ))


Schoenen Urlaub und Petri!
P.S Spass muss sein. Wenn die Fische riesig werden, hilft das: 
Schützen Sie Ihre Lures, Wobbler, Jig's vor dem Abreißen. Verwenden Sie den Harten Spezial Edelstahldrat von Europe Yacht. 1x7 Strand Edelstahldrat Duchmesser 0,81mm Tragkraft 76kg 10m Ring      11,90 EUR
https://www.europe-yacht.de/shop/schnuere--vorfaecher-edelstahl-vorfach-malerial-edelstahl-vorfach-malerial.html
​


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2019)

Auch ich fische zum Schleppen ein 0,50er. Allerdings meist Stahl im Köderfosch (ich schleppe ja tote Köderfische). Beim Poppern auf Blues habe ich ein 0,43er und die ganzen verlorenen Fische hatten alle andere Ursachen als zerbissene Vorfächer. Mir haben aber Blues schon die Stshlvorfächer fast durchgeknackt. Die haben wirklich üble Zähne aber bekomm die erstmal dran. Barracudas ist glaube ich nicht so wild. 

Aber im Mittelmeer gibt es schon Zeug mit fiesen Zähnen. Mir wurden beim Livebaiten schon mehrfach 0,74er Vorfächer geknackt von vmtl Dentex und die Thunfische knacken mit höchstem Vergnügen meine Vorfächer!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Juli 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ausgestiegen am Boot nach ca.15 min Drill! Stahlvorfach Daiwa gerissen. Strike auf Rapala 700m vom Ufer, Wassertiefe 8m und fast ruhige See. Hier sind heute 35 grad im Schatten, Wasser 23. Die kleinen gefangenen Bastardmakrelen lass ich heute weg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, das ist bitter.
Aber Glückwunsch und Achtung, dass du den ans Band bekommen hast.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2019)

Das muss ich allerdings auch nochmal sagen! Erstens meinen tiefsten Neid, dass du so einen schönen Fisch dranbekommen hast und dann so bitter ihn zu verlieren. Lieber Kamera weglegen und Gaff holen  Stahlvorfach gerissen dann aber nur wegen schlechter Qualität?! Ich habe 1 Woche darauf gefischt und den einzigen Strike, wo ich mir eine Palometta vorstellen könnte, den haben wir vergeigt. Wir haben sowieso alles vergeigt. Es war echt verhext. Deshalb wird das berichten dahingehend mau ausfallen. 

Ich habe aber ein bisschen Material gesammelt zum Livebaits fangen in Form der hier zuletzt diskutierten Stöcker. Das ist nämlich, wenn man eine Stelle gefunden hat, nahezu lächerlich einfach. Ich habe damit zwar weder viel gefischt bisher, noch irgendeinen Erfolg verbuchen können... Aber es wird ja schonmal gefragt und sie sind eben leicht zu bekommen. Dieter zeigts ja regelmäßig. Außerdem habe ich 2x ein bisschen beim Deepjigging gedreht. Der einzigen wirklich lohnenden Angelei, die jedoch bei den Temperaturen und absolut null Wind (was man dafür allerdings braucht) auch eine echte Schwitzerei war. 

Was soll ich denn als erstes vorbereiten? Habt ihr Wünsche, was ich demnächst mal in einem Video etwas genauer beleuchten soll? Wenn ich kann gehe ich da für gewöhnlich drauf ein.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Juli 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Aber Glückwunsch und Achtung


Danke fuer die Gratulation. Der Fisch war sicher so um die 25 kg. Er war etwas kleiner als mein groesster "richtig" gefangener Palometa, der war 32 kg.
Normalerweise sind meine Ehefrau und ich ein eingespieltes Team auf dem Boot bei groesseren Fischen. An diesem Tag waren 3 Personen Bekannte mit auf dem Boot und die haben sich ueber die Reeling gehangen, um Fotos zu machen.  Ist nur das eine gelungen, dann war er weg. Er hat sich sicher furchtbar erschrocken, als er mich, den Feind, und noch drei Deutsche sah. Aber, ich war der Depp. Normalerweise loese ich immer die Bremse, wenn ich einen Fisch am Boot habe und lasse ihn nochmal kaempfen, bevor das Gaff ihn erschreckt. Aber das ist normalerweise ........

Fuer alle Freunde des Barracudas heute gefangen, 70 cm- nun kein Riese:






scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber ein bisschen Material gesammelt zum Livebaits fangen in Form der hier zuletzt diskutierten Stöcker. Das ist nämlich, wenn man eine Stelle gefunden hat, nahezu lächerlich einfach. Ich habe damit zwar weder viel gefischt bisher, noch irgendeinen Erfolg verbuchen können..


​Mich wuerde interessieren, wo und was Du auf Bastardmakrelen als Koeder groesser 35 cm fangen willst? Es ist nicht einfach im Mittelmeer grosse Bastardmakrelen zu fangen, so wie ich, und sie stehen auch nicht an einer Stelle. Frag dazu Dieter. Eigentlich wurde von Dieter diskutiert, wie gut auch kleinere schmecken. Dieter, an Dich Kompliment- Du bist ein sehr erfahrener Angler. Im internet wird viel geschrieben, wie einfach vieles sein soll, fang selbst einen Stoecker, dann verstehst Du mich. Es ist einfacher und sinnvoller fuer Bait Meeraeschen zu fangen. Mallorca und Ibizza, da ist es ein wenig anders als bei uns!


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Mich wuerde interessieren, wo und was Du auf Bastardmakrelen als Koeder groesser 35 cm fangen willst? Es ist nicht einfach im Mittelmeer grosse Bastardmakrelen zu fangen, so wie ich, und sie stehen auch nicht an einer Stelle. Frag dazu Dieter. Eigentlich wurde von Dieter diskutiert, wie gut auch kleinere schmecken. Im internet wird viel geschrieben, wie einfach vieles sein soll, fang selbst einen Stoecker, dann verstehst Du mich. Es ist einfacher und sinnvoller fuer Bait Meeraeschen zu fangen. Mallorca und Ibizza, da ist es ein wenig anders als bei uns!



Wo war denn die Rede davon a) Stöcker über 35cm zu fangen und b) sie zu essen. Es geht um die Beschaffung von Livebaits. Manchmal versteh ich wirklich nicht was du uns/ mir mitteilen willst??!


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2019)

Naja gut fangen wir mal chronologisch mit meinen 2 Wochen Juni in Spanien an. 

Ich habe ja ziemlichen Schichtwechsel gemacht mit Dieter und zum Schluss hatte er ja dann doch noch einige schöne Bluefish Fänge gemacht und war so nett mir ein paar Infos zukommen zu lassen. Das wollten wir dann direkt mal ausprobieren. Sommerzeit ist eher Trollingzeit bei uns. Im Winter ist das nicht so aussichtsreich auf Palometta und Bluefish zu trollen. Am besten ist der Herbst, insbesondere für Palometta. Letztere habe ich im Mai/Juni zwar schon gesehen und auch mal einen Biss gehabt, aber noch nie selber eine gefangen zu der Zeit. Bluefishe kann man meistens ins einem Zeitfenster um Mai/Juni ganz gut fangen. Letztes Jahr hatten wir 3 Stück an einem Wochenende und den dicksten verloren. 

So wollten wir es jetzt darauf probieren und auch auf Palometta. Morgens erstmal gepoppert aber direkt gemerkt, dass an dem Spot kein Bait ist und auch keinerlei Aktivität. Deshalb haben wir das auch nur 2-3 x gemacht und meistens gelassen. Es lohnt einfach nicht in Zonen zu fischen, wo es keine Nahrung gibt. Meine Erfahrung. 

Trolling lief erst gewohnt zäh, aber es war bait in der von Dieter genannten Zone. Sehr viel Sardine, vor allem weiter draußen. Dort auch jagende Makrelen. Aber auch Meeräschen. Die eher flacher. Wir haben viel probiert und dann auch mal was gesehen. Ein, zwei mal ein Bluefish an der Oberfläche. 2-3 Palometta im Miniformat. Ja und irgendwann gabs dann einen doppel Anfasser auf beide Ruten, aber kein richtiger Biss. Umgedreht, erster Biss. Fisch schlitzt super schnell aus. Wir sind dann in der Zone immer hin und her und es gab letztendlich wirklich viele Bisse. 8 Stück oder so. Oft wurden allerdings nur Schwänze abgebissen. Irgendwie lief nichts wirklich zusammen. Fehlbisse, ausgeschlitzte Fische. Dann endlich bei meinem Papa ein Fisch. Ein schöner Bluefish von geschätzt 2,5kg. Ist eigentlich die ideale Größe für die Küche. Es sollte der einzige des Urlaubs bleiben. Am Ende bissen sie sogar noch auf einen halben Köderfisch, den wir geschleppt haben, weil wir keine mehr hatten. War schon ziemlich irre den Tag. Haben dann aufgehört. An diesen Tag konnten wir nicht mehr anknüpfen. In zahlreichen Ausfahrten Haben wir noch max. 1 Biss pro Tag bekommen. Alles verschissen. Einer davon könnte etwas gutes gewesen sein. Evtl. eine Palo. Aber wissen tut man es nicht. An dem Tag waren die ganzen Stellnetze weg wegen langem Wochenende. So konnten wir frei wählen in der Trollingzone und auf 7-8m hats dann gut geknallt. Guter Biss, Fisch nimmt Schnur, ab. Es war einfach verflucht. PPP. Naja gut, man ist eine Erfahrung reicher. Irgendwann hatten wir dann echt keinen Bock mehr auf Trolling. Problem war dann, dass es jeden Tag heißer wurde. Der thermische Südwind viel sehr schwach aus oder viel komplett flach und dann ist das Wasser auch richtig warm geworden in kurzer Zeit. Erfahrungsgemäß sind diese Phasen, wo lange kaum Wind ist, nicht so bombe für die Aktivität. Wir haben noch paar andere Sachen probiert und waren 2x weit draußen um auf 120m + zu jiggen und das war auch das einzige was nennenswerte Erfolge erzielte. Nebenher haben wir wie gesagt noch ein Stöcker Video gemacht, damit ich überhaupt was für meinen Channel habe  

Anbei Fotos für euch vom Blue und ein bisschen was für die Echolotfans.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2019)

Hier die richtig fetten Baitballs, die mit dem Baitschwarm oben auf dem Bild zu vergleichen sind. 









Hier sind Fische auf einer felsigen Erhöhung. Dort sind oft Cudas zu finden. 





Und hier zu guter letzt ist ein Bluefish neben einem Baitball zu sehen:


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2019)

Und ein kleines Video dazu gibt es auch noch. Das findet ihr hier: 




Übrigens: Irgendwer hatte doch geschrieben, dass die Bluefishe am Boot nochmal richtig aufdrehen. Hier habt ihr den Beweis dafür. Das Ding springt zweimal ausm Kescher


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. Juli 2019)

no comment !


----------



## pulpot (5. Juli 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> no comment !


Ach Gott, der arme kleine. Der hätte noch schön größer werden können, aber so wie die Augen aussehen, machte wohl Rücksetzen keinen Sinn mehr, oder?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Juli 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> Ach Gott, der arme kleine. Der hätte noch schön größer werden können, aber so wie die Augen aussehen, machte wohl Rücksetzen keinen Sinn mehr, oder?


Ich weiss nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber wenn ich so etwas Kleines fange und es nicht retten kann, fuehle ich mich immer schlecht, ein wenig wie ein Moerder. Dieser kleine Fisch hat meinen Yozuri zugerichtet und Zaehne, wie Laubsaegeblaetter.  Aber die heutigen Fische sind zum Raeuchern.






Allen die jetzt Urlaub machen bei uns in Spanien ein Petri, die Fische beissen !


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juli 2019)

Glückwunsch.

Dauert noch bis Spanien


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Juli 2019)

Dario, netter bericht wie immer, danke.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Juli 2019)

[QUOTE="Juergen Mittelmeer,

Allen die jetzt Urlaub machen bei uns in Spanien ein Petri, die Fische beissen ![/QUOTE]

Na Petri Heil Jürgen .
Scheint jetzt standard zu werden diese größen. Mein Urlaub steht noch an.
Und das noch in der Zeit Mitte August, da wird es nicht viel zu berichten geben


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo Dr. Spinn und Krallblei, 
Es ist so, die Groesse hat sich eingependelt, die Bastarde in dem Schwarm 30 - 38 cm, der Schwarm zieht langsam noerdlich in Richtung Rosas Bucht ( ist ein Scherz - manche verstehen keinen Spass ). Ca. 1km von der Kueste  entfernt stehen sie jetzt vor Torrenostra- ein riesiger Schwarm.
Naeher an der Kueste, ca. 300m , ein Schwarm mit handlangen, siehe Dieters Fotos.
Jetzt sind erst mal Wellen, bei unruhiger See beissen die nicht. Ich warte mit dem rausfahren, bis Ruhe einzieht. Sind sie dann noch da? Schaun mer mal, dann sehn mer scho. Alle Bekannten werden traurig sein, wenn dieser schmackhafte Fisch nicht mehr geliefert wird!
Barracuda, nun zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort = ein Barracuda 60- 90 cm am Tag, die kleinen zaehlen wir nicht!
Mitte /Ende August: vom Ufer weiss ich nicht, aber vom Boot aus normalerweise Top-Zeit!
Petri Heil allen- fangt doch erst mal einen Fisch in Deutschland bis zum Urlaub- Juergen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo Jürgen, ich gehe in Deutschland kaum noch angeln, also wird nichts aus dem "doch erst mal".

August ist Hauptreisezeit und jede Menge traffic auf dem Meer, da wird es nicht einfach.


----------



## Angorafrosch (9. Juli 2019)

Hurra, Hurra mein Boot ist da.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Juli 2019)

Glückwunsch zum Boot.
Wo kommt es zum Einsatz?


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. Juli 2019)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Boot. Wie wird das motorisiert?


----------



## Angorafrosch (9. Juli 2019)

@Dr.Spinn @afbaumgartner 
Im Moment hab ich nur nen Elektroquirl. Der muss dieses Jahr in der Adria und am Plattensee erstmal zeigen was geht. Adria immer nur so weit das ich Heim schwimmen kann und am Balaton kann ich eh fast überall stehen. Echolot kommt die Tage und nächste Saison gibbet evtl n richtigen Außenborder.


----------



## Angorafrosch (9. Juli 2019)

@admin, diesen Beitrag von mir bitte löschen


----------



## Tombo96 (10. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen! Vielen Dank nacktangler, für den schönen Reisebericht! 
Konnnte es kaum glauben, denn genau da fliege ich im August auch in den Urlaub mit Freundin hin.
Leider finde ich im Internet fast nichts zu der Angelei auf samos und Umgebung. 
Zu meinem Plan und meiner Ausstattung: 
Angeln vom Ufer mit 2,70 reiserute sportex Black Pearl mit 20-60gr WG und Daiwa Lexa 3000 mit 0,14er Geflecht. Hauptsächlich spinnfischen, werde aber auch noch eine teleskoprute zum Angeln mit Schwimmkugel und Pose mitnehmen. 
Auch wir wohnen in Kokkari.
Soviel zum Plan, ich würde mich sehr über Tipps, zu erwartende Fische, fangbilder etc. Freuen! 
Ein Reisebericht folgt dann natürlich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juli 2019)

Fortsetzung meines Urlaubsbericht: Deepjigging Part 1

(Wen es nicht interessiert, der muss es ja nicht lesen  )

Wir sind besonders früh raus um die flachen Morgenstunden bestens zu nutzen. Um zu den tiefen Felsen zu gelangen. Hauptziel dort sind Penegal / Blackbelly rosefish / Blaumaul. Erwischt man eine gute Stelle so kann man dort einige Exemplare fangen in schönen größen. Die Fische sind eine Delikatesse und haben festes, sehr aromatisches Fleisch. Es passiert mal was beim Angeln. Außerdem gibt es die Möglichkeit auch andere Fische zu erwischen. Ich stelle mir hier vor allem den Petersfisch vor (fehlt noch in der Sammlung), Drachenköpfe, Seehecht oder vielleicht auch ein fetter Mero? 

Was sich so toll anhört hat einen Nachteil (es muss ja immer irgendwas geben): Drills aus 100 m + mit 200g Jigs dran dauern ewig und werden auf Dauer echt anstrengend! 

Ich will hier eher Bilder und das Video sprechen lassen als allzu viel zu schreiben. 

Hier die schmackhaft stacheligen Blaumäulchen:








Premiere: der vermutlich hässlichste Fisch ever (ein Gabeldorsch) ist auch noch ziemlich schleimig dazu...




Und dann ein richtig guter Biss. Fisch macht richtig Druck. Es ist klar, dass das kein Penegal ist. Solch einen Fisch hab ich letztes mal verloren und den wollte ich unbedingt fangen. Nach einem längeren Tauziehen in der Mittagshitze bei Null Wind dann die Ernüchterung. Ein riesiger Conger  Wir keschern ihn, schmeißen ihn hinten in den leeren Livewell. Da springt er fast wieder raus. Haben uns gehütet vor den Zähnen. Paar Bilder gemacht und die Seeschlange wieder versenkt. Hatte bestimmt 5kg+ das Teil. War Unterschenkeldick  




Auf jeden Fall im Rennen um den hässlichsten Fisch auch ganz vorne dabei  





Endergebnis: 23 schmackhafte Penegals, 1 kleiner Besugo (auch sehr schmackhaft!) und ein Gabeldorsch (auch lecker!). Wer den großen Drill sucht, für den ist das sicher nichts. Aber der Gourmet kommt auf seine Kosten. Leider unmöglich, wenn man nicht weiß, wo  





Zwei neue Fischarten für uns. Gabeldorsch und Besugo (Pagellus bogaraveo). Mit dem Conger auch gewissermaßen ein Knaller dabei  Aber hätte lieber eine andere Fischart in dieser Größe gefangen  

Hier seht ihr das Video:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Juli 2019)

Sehr schön sehr schön Dario. 
Das sieht nach Spassangeln aus, auch wenn die Fische nicht groß sind.


----------



## pateifel83 (10. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, bin der Mathias aus Kärnten und Neu hier im Mittelmeer Trait. 
Bis jetzt immer nur im Urlaub vom Ufer auf Doraden, Brassen, Hornhecht gefischt mit mittleren Erfolg. Beste Erfolge in Rovinj(Insel Katharina)
Jetzt will ich aber mal einen richtigen Angelausflug nach Kroatien machen. 
Jetzt wer ich über jede Hilfe Dankbar.
Hab jetzt viele Seiten gelesen und gute Montagen und Künstköder gefunden.

Mein Ziel:
Bonitos, Makrelen, Baraccuda möglich? Keine Ahnung was noch geht. 
Hab ein Schlauchboot mit 5ps Motor und ein Kajak
Meine Fragen:
Welche Jahreszeit ist gut 
Wo in Kroatien, je Nördlicher desto öfters könnte ich Kurzausflüge starten. Z.B Krk 3 Std.fahrt
Geht auch was von der Küste ohne Boot

Es gibt's so viele Fragen. Hab an einen Angelausflug im Herbst gedacht. Okt. Nov. 
Was würde da gehen und Wo

Danke für die schönen Beiträge

Schöne Grüße aus Kärnten


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Juli 2019)

Hey Dario, toller Bericht wie immer. Die dicken Conger 5+ schneiden wir in Scheiben zum Braten/Grillen.
Wo die Blaumäuler sind, kann man auch Seehechte und Strumpfbandfische finden, die allerdings tagsüber tiefer ziehen (300-450m) - außer im Spätwinter zum Laichen.
100m und mehr Tiefe sind aber schon Arbeit, da brauchste fast ne E-Rolle, was halt aber auch völlig unsexy ist.
@Tombo96 Auf Samos war ich noch nie. In griechischen Foren werden v.a. Karlovasi und Potami weiter westlich genannt, aber auch der Hafen in Samos Stadt.
In Samos Stadt, was ja nicht weit weg ist von dir, findest du Tsoumakis Fishing (Sofouli 91, Samos 831 00), dort bekommst du auch Köder fürs Posenangeln.
Typische Montage: Schlanke vorbebleite Laufpose (4g) mit Knicklicht (Angeln bevorzugt in der Dämmerung), max. 0,20 Hauptschnur, max. 0,16 Vorfach, 1m, mit 12/14er Madenhaken, Köder Made (gr. Bikkantini) vorzugsweise von Molen etc. und mit Anfüttern.
Nachts an Stränden leichte Grundmontagen 40/60g, einfache Durchlaufmontage, Haken Gr. 4/6 kurzschenklig, mit Stücken von Monodoli oder Farao oder Seeringelwurm ganz (Skouliki) vorfach 1,2 m 0,20-0,25 auf Marmorbrassen oder schwerere Montage analog in tieferem Wasser mit Haken Gr- 2-1/0 und ganzen Monodoli auf größere Brassen.
Spinnköder schlank Topwater in natur, pink und firetiger. Firetiger funktionieren auch auf Zackenbarsche sehr gut geschleppt, aber in Ufernähe nur kleine Exemplare.
Wenn Blackminnows, oder Gummis am Start, dann auch diese testen in selben o.g. Designs. Die Methoden sind vielfältig.
Es sind auch Fänge von Rotfeuerfisch auf Samos dokumentiert. Dieses Jahr sind sie im Südosten eine wahre Plage. Handschuhe nicht vergessen.
Hier noch Videos von Samos: https://www.google.com/search?q=ψαρ...KzjAhUPZVAKHSyJBJMQ_AUIESgC&biw=1920&bih=1057
Grüße, und TL, Baumi


----------



## Angorafrosch (11. Juli 2019)

@pateifel83 ich hab als Tip für Istrien Plomin Luka erhalten. Habs mir dann auch Ende Juni diesen Jahres angeschaut und denke da geht was . Sowohl vom Ufer, da Hafenanlage, als auch mit Boot/Kajak Richtung offene Adria. Da dort ein Fluss mündet soll auch Chance auf Wolfsbarsch sein. Tiefenkarte findest Du in der Navionics webapp.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2019)

@Tombo96 und Mathias willkommen an Board. 3h bis ans Meer , ist ja geil! Ich glaub ich wär jedes Wochenende da. Bei mir musst du leider noch eine 1 davorschreiben wenn man mal von der Nordsee absieht. 

Ich glaube Barracudas gibt es nicht überall in Kroatien. Aber glavoc kann dir da sicherlich am meisten helfen. 

@afbaumgartner So ein Degenfisch wäre auch klasse! Die sollen ja auch super lecker sein. Aber ich habe die bei uns noch nie auf dem Fischmarkt gesehen. Generell immer ein schlechtes Zeichen. 

Aber es gibt schon noch potential dort ein paar unerwartete Fischarten zu finden. Es sollte auch noch eine anbeißen am anderen Tag. Und es bleiben wie gesagt noch einige Möglichkeiten was es geben könnte. Z.b. schwarzfisch? Jedenfalls sind diese Stellen extrem wenig befischt, weil sie einfach keiner kennt. Die Chance, dass dort seit 50 Jahren ein Grouper sein Revier regiert halte ich also für durchaus realistisch


----------



## Tombo96 (11. Juli 2019)

@afbaumgartner Danke für deine Antwort! 
Klingt ja gut, was kann ich denn auf die spinnrute erwarten? Das die köder schnell geführt werden müssen habe ich schon gehört, gibts sonst noch was zu beachten oder Tipps? 

Zum posenangeln/Grundangeln hatte ich mich aufs etwas schwerere eingestellt, da ich keine Lust auf Handlange Fische habe
Wie sieht’s denn mit ködern wie Tintenfisch aus dem Supermarkt oder angeln mit köderfisch aus? Oder sind in wurfentfernung nur kleinfische unterwegs?


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Juli 2019)

@Tombo96 meine Erfahrung ist, dass du bei Ententeich die Spinnrute stecken lassen kannst. 
Hochsommer mit hohen Sonnenständen und langen Tagen find ich eh schwierig. Ein paar Scombridae schwirren meist irgendwo rum. Wolfsbarsch dürfte um die Jahreszeit rum sein. Lichia könnte es geben. Frag doch einfach mal im Tackleshop, die wissen am besten, was lokal geht. Ich würde auch in D keine neuen Köder mehr anschaffen, sondern eher vor Ort zwei drei gängige erwerben. Tsoumakis ist gut aufgestellt.
Erkunde bei Tageslicht deine Spots (geh möglichst auch schnorcheln) und such sie in der Dämmerung auf.
Manchmal muss man kraxeln, Weißwasserbereiche um Pools an der Felsenküste sind meistens gut, allerdings kommst du auch dort ums Anfüttern nicht rum. Die Fischdichte ist insgesamt nicht sehr hoch und du musst die Fische zu dir holen.
Handlange Fische erbeutest du zwangsläufig von Land aus. Die Fischerei ist generell möglichst fein zu wählen. Das Wasser ist kristallklar und griechische Fische sind fast so klug wie griechische Philosophen. Außer Zackenbarschartige. Die haben einen unbändigen Fresstrieb und man ist im Uferbereich oft mit untermassigen Zackis und Sägebarschen konfrontiert. Ganz besonders auf Wurm. Mit der feinen Posenangelei fängst du genau so Brassen im kg+ Bereich wie fingerlange Brässelchen.
Die grobe Grundangelei ist was für große Doraden (mit Monodoli) und Dentex (mit lebenden Sepien) an Orten, wo du bis in 10+m- tiefes Wasser werfen kannst, wozu du aber auch wieder die entsprechende Ausrüstung brauchst.
Vom Drill her ist die feine Angelei cooler und sie ist auch erfolgversprechender für größere Exemplare im Klarwasser.
Zudem kannst du die Energie der meisten Mittelmeerfische beim Drill nicht mit der von Süßwasserfischen gleichsetzen. 
Wie gesagt, nimm dir eine Grundausrüstung mit und kauf dir die Spezialitäten vor Ort. 
Wenn möglich, miete dir auch mal ein Boot, das ist die einzige Angeloption, wo du auch mit toten Kalmaren, Sardinen und Garnelen erfolgreich sein kannst, im Idealfall in Wassertiefen ab 30m (Navionics aufs Handy laden!)
Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Tombo96 (11. Juli 2019)

@afbaumgartner danke für die Infos Bin echt mal gespannt was mich da erwartet
Zum Boot mieten konnte ich im Internet leider nichts finden, das werde ich dann wohl vor Ort nachschauen müssen. 
Die Ufergegend erkunde ich erstmal mit Schnorchel und Taucherbrille, vielleicht lassen sich ja ein paar schöne Riffs oder große Fische ausmachen
Von den Informationen die man so bekommt klingt es für mich so, als würden in der Gegend nicht viele Leute Fischen.. aber so schlecht kann es ja nicht sein, über die Türkische Ägäis habe ich relativ viel gutes gelesen. 
Grüße


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2019)

Griaß di,


pateifel83 schrieb:


> Bonitos - ja sind möglich auch & vor allem in Istrien (Fischereihäfen oder auch weit ins Tiefe laufende Molen/Landzungen etc. pp.
> Makrelen - sind ebenso möglich, jedoch wie auch die Bonitos(Palamide) nur, wenn sie den Küstennah kommen.
> Baraccuda - (kroat. Skaram) kommen in Kroatien relativ weit im Süden vor und auch da jetzt nicht so häufig, werden im Zuge der Klimaerwärmung ebenso wie (Mahi Mahi) Lampuga und Bluefish (Strelka) immer mehr und öfters auch im Norden zu finden sein.
> 
> ...



Ansonsten 1000 Dank für die tollen Berichte, die hier von euch geschrieben wurden, sowie die Bilder und auch Videos. Spitzenmäßig Leute!! Freue mich jedes mal, hier fast täglich Lesestoff zu kriegen -  
grüßle

ps Ententeich - da nehme ich meine Topwaterköder beim Spinnen!


----------



## senner (12. Juli 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Irgendwann hatten wir dann echt keinen Bock mehr auf Trolling. Problem war dann, dass es jeden Tag heißer wurde. Der thermische Südwind viel sehr schwach aus oder viel komplett flach und dann ist das Wasser auch richtig warm geworden in kurzer Zeit. Erfahrungsgemäß sind diese Phasen, wo lange kaum Wind ist, nicht so bombe für die Aktivität


Ja war ja wahnsinnig heiß als ihr hier wart. Wie ist das _auf_ dem Wasser? wird es da auch so "luftfeucht" wie an land? 

Petri all den Fängern! Sehr sehr schöne Bilder dabei. Nix groß bei mir zu berichten, ein paar halbstarke (armlang mit ziehen) Barracudas in den frühen Morgenstunden, was mich überrascht hat, leider nicht mehr. Aber ich freu mich über jeden Fisch. Nächste Woche gehts gen Ebro.


----------



## pateifel83 (12. Juli 2019)

Griaß di zurück und Danke für die Antworten, speziell an glavoc, angorafrosch

@glavoc 
Was wer für Bonitos, Makrelen die Beste Zeit in Istrien. Wo sie den Küsten Nähe kommen. Hab an Camping Svetna Marina gedacht. Östliche Seite Istriens. Südlich Rabac.
Weil du schreibst lieber Oktober. Ist September noch besser. Bin flexibel. 
Hast du vl. Noch einen Tipp für Montagen für Bonitos fischen bzw Ausrüstung  und Köder.
Wer über alles dankbar.

Danke für den Tipp mit Navionics. Ist recht super. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Juli 2019)

senner schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gehts gen Ebro.


Guten Abend, bin gerade vom Meer zurueck.



senner schrieb:


> Wie ist das _auf_ dem Wasser? wird es da auch so "luftfeucht" wie an land?


​Trotz Tagestemperaturen von 30 grad war es herrlich auf dem Meer. Es weht ein erfrischender Wind. Luftfeuchte: mein Messgeraet zeigt zwischen 48 und 55 % an, haengt aber in der Kabine! Totale Windstille ueber viele Stunden, oder gar Tage, habe ich in 10 Jahren auf dem Meer in Spanien nicht erlebt, dass muss ein Phaenomen der Rosas Bucht von Dario sein.
Du faehrst zum Ebro, Wetter ist fast wie bei uns- sind ja nur 90 km, es geht dort meist ein kraeftiges  Lueftchen. Kopfbedeckung und Sonnenschutz und fuer die Nacht Mueckenschutz nicht vergessen, die Fische beissen hoffentlich naechste Woche so wie heute. Hast Du ein Boot gemietet? º
Gruss Juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juli 2019)

senner schrieb:


> Ja war ja wahnsinnig heiß als ihr hier wart. Wie ist das _auf_ dem Wasser? wird es da auch so "luftfeucht" wie an land?
> 
> Petri all den Fängern! Sehr sehr schöne Bilder dabei. Nix groß bei mir zu berichten, ein paar halbstarke (armlang mit ziehen) Barracudas in den frühen Morgenstunden, was mich überrascht hat, leider nicht mehr. Aber ich freu mich über jeden Fisch. Nächste Woche gehts gen Ebro.



Auf dem Wasser lässt es sich dann natürlich am besten aushalten. Wirklich heiß wird es da ja auch nur ohne Wind. Also in der ersten Woche hab ich teilweise mein Pulli und Jacke angezogen und an Land war 30 Grad und mehr, nur das Meer war noch so kalt und mit dem kräftigen Wind war es dann echt frisch. Feucht ist aufm Meer auch, ja  Aber das kommt eher im Winter zum tragen als im Sommer. Wie gesagt, mit Wind wirds ja immer sofort angenehmer. Normalerweise kommt der thermische Südwind ja auch irgendwann um 11-13 Uhr.

Viel Erfolg am Ebro. Geht es auf Süß- oder Salzwasserfische?


----------



## senner (14. Juli 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Auf dem Wasser lässt es sich dann natürlich am besten aushalten. Wirklich heiß wird es da ja auch nur ohne Wind. Also in der ersten Woche hab ich teilweise mein Pulli und Jacke angezogen und an Land war 30 Grad und mehr, nur das Meer war noch so kalt und mit dem kräftigen Wind war es dann echt frisch. Feucht ist aufm Meer auch, ja  Aber das kommt eher im Winter zum tragen als im Sommer. Wie gesagt, mit Wind wirds ja immer sofort angenehmer. Normalerweise kommt der thermische Südwind ja auch irgendwann um 11-13 Uhr.
> 
> Viel Erfolg am Ebro. Geht es auf Süß- oder Salzwasserfische?



Dario, Jürgen; das ist natürlich interessant dass es morgentlich doch noch so kühl war. Ich war an paar Molen angeln und um 9 hat die Sonne schon so runter gerprügelt, dass es kaum auszuhalten war, plus die hohe Luftfeuchte (deswegen fragte ich wie es auf dem Meer war). Daran werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen. Gut, dass es jetzt etwas besser ist mit den Temperaturen. 



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327295
> 
> 
> Du faehrst zum Ebro, Wetter ist fast wie bei uns- sind ja nur 90 km, es geht dort meist ein kraeftiges  Lueftchen. Kopfbedeckung und Sonnenschutz und fuer die Nacht Mueckenschutz nicht vergessen, die Fische beissen hoffentlich naechste Woche so wie heute. Hast Du ein Boot gemietet? º
> Gruss Juergen



Bei mir gehts auf Süßwasserfische diesmal. Danke für die Hinweise! Möchte mir so bischen die Gegend hier anglerrisch erschließen, was Süß- und Salzwasser angeht. Hab leider (noch) kein Boot fürs Meer. Das kommt iiiiiirgendwann wenn ich genug gespart hab, wenn ich dann überhaupt noch hier bin  Deswegen ist es immer schwierig mal auf das Wasser zukommen, ohne Unmengen für Bootsmiete zu zahlen (geht ja hier in BCN mit 500-600EUR los und ich hab keine Kumpels die mal nach BCN zum angeln kommen wollen). Aber irgendwann wird das mal. 

Ich berichte nächste Woche mal wie es war


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Juli 2019)

senner schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts auf Süßwasserfische diesmal.


Guten Tag, ich nahm an Du faehrst ins Ebro Delta, wenn ja, da gibt es Boote fuer 4 h 100 €. Mit 5m Konsole- Boot und 50 PS kannst Du auch 2 Milen aufs Meer- die haben aber kein Echolot. Die Fische beissen ohnehin nur frueh morgens und abends in Kuestennaehe- also reichen 4 h. Ab September, wenn  Wolfsbarsch wieder beisst  und der Urlaubsrummel auf dem Fluss vorbei ist, koennen wir uns ab und zu ein Boot am Ebro teilen. Transportables Echo habe ich.
Ebro Suesswasserfische: Willst Du auf Karpfen oder Waller ansitzen? Gruss Juergen

P.S.


senner schrieb:


> Dario, Jürgen; das ist natürlich interessant dass es morgentlich doch noch so kühl war.



Dario war im Juni in Spanien ! Bei mir war es im Juni nicht nur morgens kuehl, sondern auch am Tag!


----------



## Bootsangler2 (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
war vom 30.5-7.6 in Padova Rab Kroatien angeln. Anstatt Würmer hatte ich Miesmuschelfleisch verwendet. Hier ein Foto vom Fang eines Tages (Morgens + Abends)
Gruß Ingo


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juli 2019)

Das sieht nach einer leckeren Grillade aus!!!


----------



## Angorafrosch (16. Juli 2019)

@Bootsangler2  Glückwunsch, schöne Mahlzeit. Wie weit bist mit dem Boot raus? Echolot? Wenn ja in welcher Tiefe hats gebissen? Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bootsangler2 (16. Juli 2019)

ja war sehr lecker. War nicht weit draußen.. Eine Woche bestes Anglerwetter ohne Wellen. Echolot hab ich keines. War direkt an der Badebucht wo die größeren Boote an den Bojen festgemacht sind. Etwa 150m vom Ufer entfernt. 8m auf Grund. Als Köder hatte ich immer eine große Miesmuschel verwendet.. Beifang waren gelegentlich Petermännchen.. Mich hätte interessiert ob die Doraden auf Kunstköder auch so abgegangen wären!? Hatte leider keine dabei. Eine Dorade hatte ich am Bauch gehakt !?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## glavoc (17. Juli 2019)

Petri an euch Fänger! Besonders die Kroatienfraktion^^(nich sooo ernst nehmen bitte  )
Süpernice Berichte, Bilder, älles!!! 



pateifel83 schrieb:


> @glavoc
> Was wer für Bonitos, Makrelen die Beste Zeit in Istrien...



Beide Arten sind "blaue", sprich epipelagiale Arten, welche im offenem, oberflächennahem Meer leben und sich räuberisch ernähren. Am aussichtsreichsten ist es sicherlich, wenn du nach einem "kochendem Meer" ( Feeding Frenzy) Ausschau hältst.
Entdeckst du diese, so kannst du sie schräg fahrend bearbeiten:






hier sieht Mensch deutlicher diese schräge Schlepp -fahrweiße:







Beste Zeit ist gemeinhin ab Spätsommer, Herbst bis hin zum Neujahr (Ufernah). Aber (und ich habe dazu irgendwo im AB was dazu geschrieben) auch Fischereihäfen wo Sardinenfischer ihren Fang abladen sind Topspots. Hier fischt einer frühmorgens an freier Leine mit Sardinen:






Auch ein Spot, welcher weit bekannt ist, ist der Fischereihafen auf Mali Losinj aber auch andere Sardinenfischerhäfen taugen:

https://knikl9.wixsite.com/ribolov-na-jadranu/lov-palamide

Spinning vom Ufer:
Voraussetzung sind natürlich exponierte, steile Uferabschnitte, hier mal ein Blick in ein kroat. Forum mit Bildern und vor allem viel Tackle Infos:

https://www.ludomore.com/forum/ribe/214-palamida?start=0

Und zu guter Letzt darf natürlich unser leider nicht mehr so aktiver Boardie Pasmanac nicht fehlen^^  Hier hat er ein Video online:






allen lg

PS - Wölfe kannste dafür beinahe das ganze Jahr ufernah überlisten, schmackhafter sind sie ohnehin


----------



## Angorafrosch (17. Juli 2019)

@Bootsangler2, danke und weiter viel Erfolg.


----------



## pateifel83 (17. Juli 2019)

Glavoc danke dir für deine super Infos


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Petri an euch Fänger! Besonders die Kroatienfraktion^^(nich sooo ernst nehmen bitte  )


Nun, die spanische Fraktion, dass scheint aber im Moment nur ich zu sein, antwortet: Gratulation fuer die in der Adria gefangenen Fische und freut Euch auf die Fische, die Ihr in Eurem Sommerurlaub ganz bestimmt in der Adria fangen werdet. Ich denke, die Adria hat die bessere Natur, weniger Wellen und vielleicht auch mehr Fische. Dennoch ein paar Fische gibt es auch noch in Spanien, die weiteren Barracudas und Makrelen von letzter Woche habe ich weggelassen, aber heute, beide Fische zusammen 5,5 kg:


----------



## glavoc (18. Juli 2019)

@Juergen Mittelmeer - dickes Petri!! Räschpekt !! Auf KuKö -


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2019)

Glückwunsch zur Dublette Jürgen! Freut mich für dich! Den unteren kannst du perfekt in Salzkruste garen. Es gibt nichts besseres! Lass sie dir schmecken


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Juli 2019)

Irgendwie ist es jetzt "Das Schweigen der Laemmer" in unserem Forum.
Ich denke, jeder sollte ehrlich berichten, wenn er nichts faengt.  Niemand wird geschlachtet.
Angeln ist kein Wunschkonzert ! man kann nur fangen was grad da ist - gelle ? 

Spanische Festlandkueste fuer alle die ein Schlauchi haben oder gar ein Boot kaufen wollen:
Meine Statistik sagt, es ist real 10-12 mal im Monat aufs Meer zu fahren. Hier sind die Tage gemeint, an denen das Meer nicht unruhig ist und die Umstaende so sind, dass die Fische beissen. Ich war diese Woche 2x angeln, der Wetterbericht sagt, die naechsten drei Tage, vergiss Angeln.



Bootsangler2 schrieb:


> Eine Woche bestes Anglerwetter ohne Wellen.



Ich beneide Euch an der Adria um so ein Wetter! Und um vieles mehr!






Anbei Foto: Wie fotografiert man einen 1,06 m langen Barracuda, heute gefangen, das man denkt er ist nur 70cm , zum lernen fuer alle Nahfotografen!
P.S. schmackhafte Bastarde zum Raeuchern und einlegen fange ich immer noch, aber nur zwischen 20 und 30 cm! Die Grossen sind weg!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Juli 2019)

Jürgen, Petri Heil, läuft doch.


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (20. Juli 2019)

Da klink ich mich jetzt als "erfahrener" Mittelmeer (Jung-) Angler auch mal mit ein... Zunächst petri an alle! Klasse Fänge, grade die Dentex auf Wobbler!
Nun zum eigentlichen: Für mich geht's heute nach HR, genauer Sukošan, südlich von zadar. Ich kenne die Adria und ihre Eigenarten mittlerweile recht gut, so dass ich dieses Jahr die Meeräschen und Grundeln aussenvor lasse und mich größeren Herausforderungen stellen möchte. Dazu gab's ein paar Inchikus und Tenyas sowie kleine Duo tetra jigs und Spearhead ryukis fürs UL rock fishing. Boot steht in Form eines Hardschalen Schlauchis wie auch sonst zur Verfügung. An Gerät ist mit immerhin 8 verschiedenen ruten ein ganzes Arsenal dabei. Ich werde (falls ich es nicht vergesse haha) regelmäßig berichten und sofern möglich auch ein paar Bilder reinsetzen. 2 Wochen dürften denke ich genug zeit sein um nen Fisch jenseits der 30 oder gar 40cm zu fangen. Hauptziele sind ein besserer Drachenkopf fürs Abendessen, die ein oder andere größere Brasse und vielleicht auch ein paar Makrelen o.ä. auf die UL... Ich bin so heiß wie lange nicht mehr und werde wenns gut läuft heute Abend schon ein paar würfe machen... TL und grüße von der Autobahn bei Karlovac


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2019)

Naja gut es wurde vor ein oder zwei Wochen noch bemängelt, dass handlange Fische langweilig seien und ich mit einem Bericht übers nicht bzw. schwer Fische fangen das "Forum tot mache". Jetzt der plötzliche Sinneswandel. Es hat nunmal auch nicht jeder das Glück, am Mittelmeer zu leben. Eigentlich glaube ich hier keiner außer dir... 

Ich habe die letzten Tage mal ein bisschen das Stöckermaterial gesichtet und hier ein Video zusammengeschnitten. Ich finde Stöcker jetzt nicht so einen klasse Fisch, nehme auch zum Livebaiten eigentlich nur Squids, aber vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen. Ich denke, dass Microjigging eine interessante Geschichte ist und hatte das Gefühl, dass die Major Craft Micro Jigs sehr gut funktionieren. Beim ULRF fängt man im Mittelmeer nunmal auch die meisten Fische. 

Also hier das besagte Video: 




PS: Das ist natürlich nicht die einzige Methode und Stöcker lassen sich auch relativ gut mit anderen Methoden fangen, denke ich. Jedem das seine und wer fängt hat recht


----------



## afbaumgartner (20. Juli 2019)

Na dann bin ich gespannt, KlarwasserKauli, wie es wird. Besonders deine Tenya Erfahrungen interessieren mich.
Reist du mit dem RIB an oder liegt es fest dort?
Mit Geduld und Beharrlichkeit kann das schon was werden - wenn ich auch die Gewässer dort nicht kenne. Aber Patrick Baier und seine Mates scheinen da in der Gegend ganz erfolgreich zu sein.
In jedem Fall ganz viel Spaß da unten!

Alles gut im Thread finde ich, man muss erstmal einen Thread finden, der nun über Jahre so viel Input und Infos mitbringt.
Die Menge an neuen Inhalten schwankt einfach, das ist nur natürlich. Wie Dario schon sagt, die wenigsten von uns sind  in der komfortablen Lage ständig am Mare Nostrum zu verweilen. Die meisten von uns verbringen mal zwei, mal drei Wochen dort unten und nicht immer klappt der große Fang.
Das Mittelmeer ist ein schwieriges Revier, aber wir alle versuchen uns zu verbessern und zu lernen. Voneinander. Auf Augenhöhe.
Egal ob nun Dickschiffkapitän oder Schlauchifahrer, ob als Würmchenbader oder als ULRFischer.
Mehr Infos als dieser Thread bringt keine Quelle über das Mittelmeer mit.
Weiter so!
Rühren!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Juli 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> dass handlange Fische langweilig seien



Hallo Dario, ich stehe dazu und habe extra meine Hand gemessen: 17 cm. Natuerlich koennen wir auch noch Ultra-Ultra-Ultra-Light einsetzen, so wie die Japaner, die in ihren Aquarien angeln. I c h  glaube aber, den Fisch einen Drill aussetzen zu wollen, nur weil es dem Angler Spass macht, ist Tierquaelerei. Solange Ultra-Light dazu dient, leichte japanische Koeder weit zu werfen, halte ich es fuer o.k. und sportlich.
Schalte das naechste Mal ein Heringspaternoster vor den Jigg fuer solche kleinen Bastarde wie Deine, fuer groessere eins fuer Makrelen.
Du faengst dann immer gleich mehrere, bist eher fertig und der Fisch wird nicht gequaelt!



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Es hat nunmal auch nicht jeder das Glück, am Mittelmeer zu leben. Eigentlich glaube ich hier keiner außer dir...



Es leben viele Deutsche am Mittelmeer, die haben nicht alle Glueck gehabt oder im Lotto gewonnen! ……………..
Was ich nicht verstehe, wenn es Dir Spass macht zu jiggen, warum faehrst Du nicht fuer einen Kurztrip an die Nordsee, dort ist Makrelenzeit, die sind auch groesser als Deine.



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ich mit einem Bericht übers nicht bzw. schwer Fische fangen das "Forum tot mache".



Lies mal nach, was Du geschrieben hast ueber "vergeigen", "durchknacken" !

Schau Dir die Adria Fraktion an, die mag ich sehr, optimistisch drauf und die werden Dir und mir noch zeigen, wie man Fische faengt, da bin ich mir sicher.

Gruss Juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2019)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich gespannt, KlarwasserKauli, wie es wird. Besonders deine Tenya Erfahrungen interessieren mich.
> Reist du mit dem RIB an oder liegt es fest dort?
> Mit Geduld und Beharrlichkeit kann das schon was werden - wenn ich auch die Gewässer dort nicht kenne. Aber Patrick Baier und seine Mates scheinen da in der Gegend ganz erfolgreich zu sein.
> In jedem Fall ganz viel Spaß da unten!
> ...



Dem ist so nichts hinzuzufügen. Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Deshalb werde ich jetzt auch nicht auf die ewigen Anfeindungen anderer Leute eingehen. Mit dem allergrößten Teil hier hat man ja einen sehr angenehmen Austausch


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Juli 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> Ach Gott, der arme kleine. Der hätte noch schön größer werden können, aber so wie die Augen aussehen, machte wohl Rücksetzen keinen Sinn mehr, oder?


Es gibt schon bei uns Bordies, denen ein Fisch leid tut!




Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> I c h glaube aber, den Fisch einen Drill aussetzen zu wollen, nur weil es dem Angler Spass macht, ist Tierquaelerei. Solange Ultra-Light dazu dient, leichte japanische Koeder weit zu werfen, halte ich es fuer o.k. und sportlich.
> Schalte das naechste Mal ein Heringspaternoster vor den Jigg fuer solche kleinen Bastarde wie Deine, fuer groessere eins fuer Makrelen.
> Du faengst dann immer gleich mehrere, bist eher fertig und der Fisch wird nicht gequaelt!


​
Dario, es sollte keine Anfeindung sein, ich wollte nur anregen, ueber den Fisch als Lebewesen nachzudenken!

Ich wuerde auch mal zur Diskussion stellen: Sollte man den Drill, um den Fisch nicht zu quaelen moeglichst kurz halten?  Oder darf man durch leichtes Geraet sein eigenes Vergnuegen steigern ?
Ist es wirklich so, dass es einen Riesenunterschied auf das Beissverhalten macht, wie dick das FCarbon ist, oder liegt es am Hersteller?


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (20. Juli 2019)

Guten Abend an alle... Nach gefühlten 5h stop and go zwischen Novigrad und Zadar bin ich um 13:00 in Sukošan angekommen... Das Boot wird morgen zusammen mit meinem Vater aufgebaut, angemeldet und zu Wasser gelassen. Die nachmittagsstunden waren für erfolgreiche uferangelei viel zu heiß, so dass wir uns erstmal ein bisschen am Strand aufhielten. Gegen halb 8, nach dem ausgeprägten Čevapčići-Abendmahl ging ich dann mit der 4m Bolo und ein bisschen Tiefkühlsquid an eine kleine Mole (eher Steg). Tagsüber war kein Fisch ausser 2 kleine Fratars also Zweibindenbrassen an der Stelle zu sehen, doch kaum wurde es leerer, gab es erste zaghafte Nippler... Nach einer halben Stunde dann endlich ein kräftiger abzug der Pose... Und zack, war die erste Dorade des Urlaubs gelandet. Kein Riese, aber ungemein wichtig für meine Motivation . Danach ging nichts mehr. Aber für ne knappe Stunde bin ich recht zufrieden für so'ne Hauruckaktion.
Anbei (hoffentlich) der Fang selbst


----------



## senner (20. Juli 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ab September, wenn  Wolfsbarsch wieder beisst  und der Urlaubsrummel auf dem Fluss vorbei ist, koennen wir uns ab und zu ein Boot am Ebro teilen. Transportables Echo habe ich.



Hallo Zusammen, Hallo Jürgen, ja klar das mit dem Boot können wir im Auge behalten! Klingt auf jeden Fall nach Spaß.

Meine Ebro-Kurztour war sehr schön. Landschaftlich sehr toll und das wichtigste, sehr viel gelernt. Wir waren zwei kleinere Trips auf Waller Spinnfischen. Echt viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn nicht wirklich viele Fische gelandet wurden. Aber ich hab meinen ersten Wels mit der Spinne gefangen, auch mein erster Wels überhaupt. Aber falsches Unterforum  Toller Trip, nette Leute kennen gelernt, alles super. Außer dass ich auf die AP2 anstatt A2 gefahren bin und erst mal einen 20er Maut gezahlt hab. Da hab ich blöd geschaut und mich die ganze Zeit gewundert warum die Straße so leer ist. Hätte ich besser wissen müssen 

Und zur Diskussion kleiner Fische, die Ansprüche ans Angeln unterscheiden sich halt. Gibt ja genügend Leute die nur nach kapitalen Fischen aus sind. Wird ja auch überall in den Medien so bebildert. Extremer, weiter, besser, teurer. Ich back kleine Brötchen und bin froh wenn ich nicht schneider. Bei sowas müssen wir hier im Forum friedlich bleiben..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Juli 2019)

senner schrieb:


> Und zur Diskussion kleiner Fische, die Ansprüche ans Angeln unterscheiden sich halt.


Hallo, freut mich von Dir zu hoeren.
Es geht nicht um kleine Fische, sondern um die Art und Weise, wie man mit ihnen umgeht, das war das Thema.

Bilder vom Suesswassertrip gehoeren nicht ins Forum Mittelmeer, schick sie mir per mail. Ich denke, du hast welche gemacht!
Wir haben schon gebucht, Ebro Stausee, Ebro Delta.​


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2019)

Hier im Thread bitte keine C&R Ethik Diskussion!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Juli 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ich wuerde auch mal zur Diskussion stellen: Sollte man den Drill, um den Fisch nicht zu quaelen moeglichst kurz halten? Oder darf man durch leichtes Geraet sein eigenes Vergnuegen steigern ?





scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hier im Thread bitte keine C&R Ethik Diskussion!


LOL, Dario niemand hat eine Catch & Relaese Diskussion vorgeschlagen! Was ist mit Dir los ?
Es sei denn, die von Dir gefilmten Fische haben nicht das spanische Mindestmass ! Bastardmakrelen, ist wohl 15 cm, oder?
Ich bin Rentner, ich attackiere Dich nicht und ich kann nicht dafuer, dass ich Dentex fangen darf und Du, als Dentexkoenig, studieren musst- reiss Dich zusammen- verdiene Geld!



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Es hat nunmal auch nicht jeder das Glück, am Mittelmeer zu leben. Eigentlich glaube ich hier keiner außer dir...



Dann kannst Du ja auch am Mittelmeer wohnen!     Gruss Juergen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2019)

Irgendwie schlechte Stimmung hier.
Auf den einen oder anderen Kommentar könnte man auch verzichten.
Wenn es unbedingt geschrieben werden muss, schreibt es auf einen Zettel und werft Ihn weg


----------



## hans21 (21. Juli 2019)

kwt


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2019)

Die Größe der Fische ist ja völlig wumpe denn ich hab sie ja released. Gut, wenn du das hier nicht diskutieren möchtest. 

Vielleicht gehst du nächstes mal lieber mal zum Lichterfangen auf die Autobahn, anstatt hier sinnfrei rumzupöbeln. Du scheinst ja deutlich unglücklicher zu sein, als ich. Wenn man hier so liest wie unzufrieden du immer bist


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Von wegen berichten wenn nix gefangen wird....
> Seit 4 Jahren versuche ich im Sommerurlaub d.h. im Mittelmeer was zu fangen. Immer vom Ufer, immer mit Kukö. Dieses Jahr auf Thasos gab‘s aber das erste mal Bisse und 2 hingen sogar aber nur bis 5 m vorm Ufer. Irgendwas hochrückiges einmal vielleicht handlang und einmal bisschen besser. Immerhin und sehr motivierend. Die Bisse gab es auf einen sehr flach laufenden 9cm  Wobbler den ich recht zügig durchgeleiert hab. Auf anderes Zeugs oder andere Präsentation gab es gar nichts. Probiert hab ich Stickbaits Walk the dog, Popper, tieflaufende Wobbler. Mein Zeugs vom Rhein halt.
> 
> War das jetzt Zufall oder ist das eine vielversprechende Methode? Die richtigen Stellen hab, glaub ich, gefunden. Jede Menge Kleinfisch und ab und zu Aufruhr an der Oberfläche.
> ...



Du hast vermutlich einfach langsam den Dreh raus. Das braucht alles Zeit. Aber irgendwann kommen dann die Erfolge! Von daher jetzt weiter probieren! Es ist eben auch so, dass man den Fisch immer aufs neue Suchen muss. Jetzt mit dem bait und dann auch noch Aufruhr dort ist es definitiv vielversprechend.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Von wegen berichten wenn nix gefangen wird....
> Seit 4 Jahren versuche ich im Sommerurlaub d.h. im Mittelmeer was zu fangen. Immer vom Ufer, immer mit Kukö. Dieses Jahr auf Thasos gab‘s aber das erste mal Bisse und 2 hingen sogar aber nur bis 5 m vorm Ufer. Irgendwas hochrückiges einmal vielleicht handlang und einmal bisschen besser. Immerhin und sehr motivierend. Die Bisse gab es auf einen sehr flach laufenden 9cm  Wobbler den ich recht zügig durchgeleiert hab. Auf anderes Zeugs oder andere Präsentation gab es gar nichts. Probiert hab ich Stickbaits Walk the dog, Popper, tieflaufende Wobbler. Mein Zeugs vom Rhein halt.
> 
> War das jetzt Zufall oder ist das eine vielversprechende Methode? Die richtigen Stellen hab, glaub ich, gefunden. Jede Menge Kleinfisch und ab und zu Aufruhr an der Oberfläche.
> ...



Ja ist immer schwierig im Mittelmeer, aber es wurde schon oft hier geschrieben, das Spinnzeug von zu Hause läuft hier nicht oder kaum.
Besorge dir passende Köder vor Ort.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juli 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Irgendwie schlechte Stimmung hier.
> Auf den einen oder anderen Kommentar könnte man auch verzichten.
> Wenn es unbedingt geschrieben werden muss, schreibt es auf einen Zettel und werft Ihn weg



noch besser spüle den Zettel im Klo runter


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Von wegen berichten wenn nix gefangen wird....
> Seit 4 Jahren versuche ich im Sommerurlaub d.h. im Mittelmeer was zu fangen. Immer vom Ufer, immer mit Kukö. Dieses Jahr auf Thasos gab‘s aber das erste mal Bisse und 2 hingen sogar aber nur bis 5 m vorm Ufer. Irgendwas hochrückiges einmal vielleicht handlang und einmal bisschen besser. Immerhin und sehr motivierend. Die Bisse gab es auf einen sehr flach laufenden 9cm  Wobbler den ich recht zügig durchgeleiert hab. Auf anderes Zeugs oder andere Präsentation gab es gar nichts. Probiert hab ich Stickbaits Walk the dog, Popper, tieflaufende Wobbler. Mein Zeugs vom Rhein halt.
> 
> War das jetzt Zufall oder ist das eine vielversprechende Methode? Die richtigen Stellen hab, glaub ich, gefunden. Jede Menge Kleinfisch und ab und zu Aufruhr an der Oberfläche.
> ...



Wurde schon oft geschrieben, Spinnzeug von zu Hause läuft im Mittelmeer nicht oder schlecht.

Besorge dir was passendes vor Ort. Tideminnow vielleicht.

Sorry war jetzt doppelt, Netz spinnt hier.


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Juli 2019)

Ja, das ist so eine Sache mit den Ködern/dem Tackle von hier in Deutschland/Österreich/Schweiz und deren Verwendung am Mittelmeer.
Man hat in den Urlaubsländern vor Ort in der Regel die bessere angepasste Auswahl. Viele von uns bestellen im Ausland bzw. in Übersee (ich hin und wieder auch), obwohl in den lokalen Tackleshops die Sachen auch nicht unbedingt teurer sind, mit Versand gerechnet oftmals billiger.
Und meine Erfahrung ist, dass es honoriert wird, wenn man -außer nach Tipps zu fragen- ein bisschen Geld im Urlaubsland liegen lässt.
Wenn man, wie ich über Jahrzehnte an den selben Ort kommt, ergeben sich daraus auch wirklich gute Optionen. So lagert mein Tackledealer mittlerweile mein Ruten und Rollen ein, reinigt und wartet sie. Für nen echt guten Tarif.
Und er hat immer wieder gute Tipps auf Lager ohne dass ich fragen muss.


----------



## glavoc (21. Juli 2019)

Petri Dario zu den Stöckerfängen! Ist doch ein sehr spannendes Video gewonnen und auch die Echolotaufnahmen fand ich toll, sowie die allgem. Erklärungen - Nice ! Müssen ja nicht immer die dicken Brummer sein, die wir sonst immer gezwungenermaßen anschauen und neidvoll bewundern dürfen^^  Wegen mir gerne noch mehr "Kröppzeug"-Videos, dass Deepjigging Video fand ich da auch sehr gut! Natürlich kannst du uns auch weiterhin mit Granatenfischen ärgern 

Klarwasserkauli ein dickes Petri zur Dorade! Drücke dir die Daumen und bin gespannt was da noch kommt.

Wirklich nur ganz kurz nebenbei bemerkt - Schonzeiten und Schongebiete sind mMn primär wichtigere Ziele als .. aber genug davon!



hans21 schrieb:


> .. Die richtigen Stellen hab, glaub ich, gefunden. Jede Menge Kleinfisch und ab und zu Aufruhr an der Oberfläche.



Ja, jetzt kommt es nur noch auf die (schnellere??) Köderführung und die passenden Köder an. Leider hatte ich noch keine yt Videos damals zur Verfügung, empfehle dir aber (wieder einmal) diesen:




Dort findest duvieles zum abgucken und auch viele Infos rund ums Mittelmeerspinnen.

allen herzlichste Grüße und ein großes "Daumen drück" sowie tl allen Urlauberinnen und Urlaubern


----------



## hans21 (21. Juli 2019)

kwt


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2019)

Hola Jungs, nun ist hier ja wieder etwas Ruhe eingekehrt, sehr schön sehr schön.

Finde man sollte auch etwas mehr die Erfahrungen austauschen.
(Gepostete Erfahrungen sind nicht zu kritisieren sind einfach geteilte Erfahrungen.)

Da war noch eine Frage offen, ich glaube von Jürgen, das interessiert uns aber alle, jede Meinung Erfahrung ist erwünscht:
Fluoro, welche Sorte wie stark oder doch Mono, was bring mehr Erfolg?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Juli 2019)

Zum Thema Fluoro, ich nehme gerne Savage Gear soft das neue, Preis ok, lässt sich gut knoten.
Aber ich setze in der letzten Zeit auch wieder verstärkt Mono ein, mit eigentlich gutem Erfolg.
Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob es besser ist. Setze das Zeug ein von Fisherman Supersteahlt ein, wird auch im BG-Board hoch gelobt.
Nicht teuer und super klar.
Sicher, je dünner je besser, aber unter 20lb sollten wir wohl nicht gehen.
Für normales shorefishen bin ich mit 20lb und 30lb am Start.

Und nun bitte Antworten und Erfahrungen 

PS. der Tuna war jetzt auch auf mono, ohne Vorfach knacken


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Juli 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass eine noch schnellere Köderführung noch was bringen könnte.


Guten Abend Hans,
die Situation die Du beschreibst hatte ich auch schon oft. Den Wobbler nehme ich dann 9- 11 cm. Er sollte schlank sein.  Er muss gerade aus laufen, so wie ein U-Boot durchs Wasser gleitet. Schnell schleppen, unbedingt. Das klingt jetzt witzig, aber ich kann es nur beschreiben als Bootsgeschwindigkeit: ca. 10 km /h. Am Tag helle Farben, weiss oder blue-sardine. Abends und bei Mondschein, dunklere- bei mir funktioniert Unterseite bordaux gut, Oberseitenfarbe ist nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht wichtig.
Es macht bei Euren klaren Wasser vielleicht auch Sinn das Vorfach wegzulassen und eine Hauptleine aus FC zunehmen, so machen die das in Florida und ich habs dort gelernt!
Viel Erfolg und einen schoenen Urlaub.



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Zum Thema Fluoro



Warten wir erst einmal ab, welche Meinungen und Erfahrungen es gibt.  

Gruss Juergen


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (21. Juli 2019)

Abend miteinander...
Heute fiel das angeln aus familientechnischen gründen leider flach. Dennoch konnte ich was interessantes am Meer finden, eine Bestätigung für Haie in der Adria 
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand welche Art solche oder ähnliche Eikapseln besitzt?! (Größe ca.10cm×5cm)
Anbei das Bild
	

		
			
		

		
	






Um mich auch mal in die Fluo-Diskussion einzuspannen: Ich hab früher viel mit normaltransparenter Mono geangelt am Mittelmeer, musste aber nach einigen frustrierenden nachläufern feststellen, dass gerade in der Adria zumindest im Aspekt (un)sichtbarkeit das Fluo der normalen deutlich überlegen ist, was aber vor allem vom Ufer aus gilt. Zum UL-Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer nehme ich Daiwa Tournament FC in 0,22. Zum Inchiku, Tenya und normalen Grundangeln mit Naturködern probiere ich im Moment die 0,33er Variante von Jackson (das hat mMn nen leichten blaustich) und für etwaige Panula oder Trolling-Experimente hab ich noch 0,45er Mono und 0,70er Haruna FC von Climax dabei. Das Daiwa ist nach meinem empfinden recht steif, aber auch sehr widerstandsfähig gegen Abrieb und verdrallen. Das Jackson ist recht dehnbar, mal sehen ob positiv oder negativ, aber auch sehr weich und gut knotbar. Das Haruna von climax also ockert ist auch in der stärke wirklich noch sehr gut knotbar und vor allen Dingen nicht zu steif und knickanfällig, was gerade bei Mehrhakensystemen oft vorkommt. 

Gruß Jadon und TL


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Juli 2019)

Hi Jadon, das entspricht vom Aussehen und der Größe her am ehesten der Eihülle eines großgefleckten Katzenhais (_Scyliorhinus stellaris)_.
Schön, dass sie sich dort noch vermehren.
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2019)

Von den Haieiern findet man bei uns auch schonmal welche am Strand. Meistens eher kleine (so 1,5x5-7cm) und manchmal größere. Vielleicht kommt der Eierleger ja im nächsten Bericht von mir vor 

Meinen Senf zum FC geb ich auch mal hinzu. Ich finde es ist definitiv nicht unsichtbar. Ich fische trotzdem fast ausschließlich FC. Hier vor allem Seaguar FXR und Varivas Seabass. Ich finde das ist auch nicht übermäßig teuer. Der größte Posten was Ausgaben beim Angeln betrifft ist für uns eindeutig der Sprit fürs Boot und da wird am Terminal Tackle nicht gespart. Allerdings glaube ich, dass es auch verdammt gute Monos gibt. Gerade bei den größeren Durchmessern lässt sich das FC je nach Marke auch wirklich schlecht knoten. Wo ich z.B. denke, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ist beim Fischen mit Livebaits. Dort wollte ich auch vielleicht mal auf das Fishermans umstellen. Das es im Biggame Bereich so gelobt wird ist sicherlich zwei Umständen geschuldet: 1. kannst du FC in der Stärke einfach nicht mehr Knoten. 2. Ist die Sichtbarkeit des Vorfachs beim Poppern ohnehin nicht so wichtig. 

Wichtig was die Schnüre betrifft vor allem sie regelmäßig zu tauschen und den Durchmesser so gering wie möglich zu wählen. 

Soviel meine bescheidene Meinung. Bin gespannt was die anderen dazu zu sagen haben.


----------



## Angorafrosch (22. Juli 2019)

Moin und petri an alle Fänger, egal ob groß oder klein.
Beim lesen der letzten Beiträge fiel mir ein Berich ein, den ich vor einiger Zeit schon gelesen hatte. 
Verdammt ich kann den link nicht einfügen 
Dann für die die es interessiert : google : die Wahrheit über Fuorocarbon. Fisch und Fang November 2017.
Sicherlich hat Salzwasser einen etwas anderen Brechungsindex als Süßwasser, doch Schattenwurf etc. dürfte das nicht  betreffen. Vielleicht findet so der ein oder andere die Antwort auf seine noch nicht gestellte Frage.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (22. Juli 2019)

Hi an alle, schöne Berichte soweit um alles zu lesen, fehlt mir leider die Zeit im Moment . 

Ich versuche mal innerhalb der nächsten Wochen meinen Bericht von Mai/Juni zu schreiben.


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Juli 2019)

Angorafrosch, du meinst diesen hier: https://fischundfang.de/die-wahrheit-ueber-fluorocarbon/


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Juli 2019)

Top Artikel, danke, sind teilweise auch meine Beweggründe öfter wieder mono einzusetzen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Juli 2019)

Ja und FC wird schnell Stumpf, stimmt und ist dann noch sichtbarer.


----------



## Salt (22. Juli 2019)

Na dann geb ich mal auch noch ein wenig Senf hier rein.....nutze eigentlich nur FC, vor allem wegen der Abriebsfestigkeit. 
Wenn wir den Kleinkram mal außen vor lassen sind 40, 50, 60 & 70 meine standards beim Spinnen vom Ufer aus, halt je nachdem welcher Spot und welches Gerät. 
Hab ewig lange Haruna Seamaster FC genutzt und verangle immer noch die Bestände aber viele moderne FCs sind deutlich weicher.

Aber zumindest im Meer finde ich immer, wenn der Fisch beisse will beißt er auch. 
Wenn er nicht will beißt er auch nich....leider hat man nie ne 100% identisch gleiche Chance um zu testen obs am leader liegt. 

OK, pralle Sonne, glasklares Wasser und Ententeich, unter diesen Bedingungen hab ich schonmal nen echten Unterschied gemerkt aber sonst....ich glaube es ist meist egal.


----------



## senner (22. Juli 2019)

Bin auch überrascht vom Artikel. Im Süßwasser auf Barsch eigentlich immer mit 3m FC Leader um 5-6kg gut gefangen.. Mittelmeer hab ich jetzt vom Ufer aus ein 12kg FC drauf (müsste Daiwa Tournament FC sein, offensichtlich echte 0.45mm), scheint mir mittlerweile aber doch etwas zu überdimensioniert zu sein, auch wenn es sehr weich und noch gut knotbar ist. Das Haruna FC hab ich in 0.60 fürs Jiggen vom Boot aber das ist sehr selten bisher im Einsatz gewesen. Sehr sehr steif. 



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dort wollte ich auch vielleicht mal auf das Fishermans umstellen. Das es im Biggame Bereich so gelobt wird ist sicherlich zwei Umständen geschuldet: 1. kannst du FC in der Stärke einfach nicht mehr Knoten. 2. Ist die Sichtbarkeit des Vorfachs beim Poppern ohnehin nicht so wichtig.


Gehts bei BG und LBG nicht zum Teil auch um den "Durchscheuer-Schutz" gegen den Fisch bzw Flossenschläge? Was hängst du dir beim Jiggen drauf? 

Hab ich hier noch Gamaktsu in 0.90 und Varivas Maguro in 1.28mm liegen, halt nicht als FC sondern einfach nur als Mono Schock-Leader. Wollte ich eigentlich fürs Tuna Poppern Einsetzen..weeeeeenn ich den mal dazu komme. Dachte eigentlich an FG zur Hauptschnur und einen sauberen Uni zum split ring. 



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> PS. der Tuna war jetzt auch auf mono, ohne Vorfach knacken


aber bestimmt auch >1mm?


----------



## Salt (22. Juli 2019)

senner schrieb:


> aber bestimmt auch >1mm?


0,8 oder 0,9 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wie bei meinem auch...das sind zumindest im Mittelmeer so die Standardgrößen für Tuna an der Spinnrute


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Juli 2019)

FC -schoene Diskussion. Es geht aber darin nur um Sichtbarkeit und Knotbarkeit.

Was ist eigentlich mit durchbeissen: Dentex z.B. ?
https://www.simfisch.de/special-pike-fluorocarbon/

Meine Alternative zu FC als Vorfach ist Stahl. Und ich fange auf Stahl, siehe meine Bilder vom Fisch!

Dazu sagt Dario:


scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Stahl führt definitiv dazu dass man keine Fische mehr verliert. Man fängt aber auch keine. Das geht im klaren Mittelmeer einfach nicht.



Angorafroschs Artikel ist aelter, es gibt viele andere Artikel, wie der  z.B. :

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...luorocarbon-als-hauptschnur-sinn-oder-unsinn/



Salt schrieb:


> OK, pralle Sonne, glasklares Wasser und Ententeich, unter diesen Bedingungen hab ich schonmal nen echten Unterschied gemerkt aber sonst....ich glaube es ist meist egal.



Ententeich: Standardsituation in Florida- daher dort der Erfolg von FC als Hauptschnur. Und nicht nur die Snapper haben schoene Zaehne.....
Und: Anglernationen wie die Amis und Japaner, und die lieben FC,  koennen sich nicht irren. Und wenn auf der Verpackung "unsichtbar" steht, muss es das sein! Achtet mal darauf, meist steht drauf kristallklar! In den USA gibt es eine sehr strenge Verordnung fuer Kennzeichnung.

Ich werd es uebermorgen mal mit Made in Japan  0,7 "kristallklar versuchen". Nicht geknotet, sondern mit Qualitaetshuelsen geklemmt.
Wenn ich nichts fange, war das Vorfach zu dick- oder lieber Logik von Salt?




Salt schrieb:


> im Meer finde ich immer, wenn der Fisch beisse will beißt er auch.
> Wenn er nicht will beißt er auch nich....l


​
Petri Juergen


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. Juli 2019)

Hallo allerseits.
Ich habe hier öfter mitgelesen aber nix geschrieben letzte Zeit.Es gab nichts mitzuteilen und beizutragen meinerseits ...
Zum Thema FC :Ich verwende nur FC als leader die letzten Jahre ,meist von Seaguar oder das baugleiche von tackle 24 .
Eigene Sichtbarkeitstests hatte ich auch mal gemacht zum Vergleich von FC und mono .
Unter Pool -Bedingungen  ,bin auch mit Brille getaucht um mir die Schnüre von unten aus der Fischperspektive anzusehen.Was man nicht alles so anstellt ....
Die Unterschiede fand ich gering aber sichtbar.Also glasklares FC am besten.
Viel größeren Einfluss auf die Sichtbarkeit der Schnüre hatten aber Blickwinkel ,Lichteinfall und Hintergrundfarbe ,und ob die Schnur frisch und glasklar ist.
Unsichtbar ist natürlich keine Schnur.
Ich benutze FC hauptsächlich wegen des Glaubens ,also dass man dran glauben kann alles mögliche gemacht zu haben.Wenn nichts beißt kann es nicht am Vorfach liegen.
Dieses Jahr habe ich mal anderes Material als leader versucht.Zum leichten jiggen und Livebait schleppen.Mit Erfolg würde ich sagen .Dafür scheints egal zu sein.Ich werde das weiter testen .FC wird wirklich schnell trüb und muss oft erneuert werden .
Das neue ist ein klares Mono ,FC coated und viiieeel günstger ,da kann man sich beliebig oft frische Vorfächer von der Großspule binden. FC -coated wieder für den Glauben .


----------



## Angorafrosch (23. Juli 2019)

@afbaumgartner 
Danke Baumi. 
Ich konnte bisher keine Unterschiede feststellen, egal ob FC, Mono, Stahl, Berkleys Trilene oder KuKö direkt an der geflochtenen Hauptschnur. 
Aber gut, bei meiner Fangquote hat das auch nix zu bedeuten außer das was @Salt schon schrieb... Wenn nix beißen will, dann beißt auch nix.


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. Juli 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ententeich: Standardsituation in Florida- daher dort der Erfolg von FC als Hauptschnur. Und nicht nur die Snapper haben schoene Zaehne.....
> Und: Anglernationen wie die Amis und Japaner, und die lieben FC,  koennen sich nicht irren. Und wenn auf der Verpackung "unsichtbar" steht, muss es das sein! Achtet mal darauf, meist steht drauf kristallklar! In den USA gibt es eine sehr strenge Verordnung fuer Kennzeichnung.
> Petri Juergen


Ententeich und null Strömung, null Wind, da mag FC/Mono als Hauptschnur sogar vertikal funktionieren.
Gibt's nur leider in meinem Revier nur an wenigen Tagen im Hochsommer - und da bleib ich GR fern.
Als Vorfach nutz ich es nur beim (sehr seltenen) Spinnfischen, beim gelegentlichen Schleppen im Flachen wechsel ich das auch nicht.
Beim Bolognese Angeln bei Schlechtwetter im Hafen fand ich "je weicher, desto besser". Das passiert auch hauptsächlich in der Dämmerung, wo sich die Fische vor allem mit ihrem Geruchssinn und den empfindlichen Nervenzellen der Schnauze orientieren. (Seitenlinien sind bei der Ködergröße denk ich unerheblich)
Ich, obwohl eigentlich Grobsensoriker, spür jedes Haar im Essen auf. Wie ist das dann bei einem Fisch mit deutlich ausgebildetem "Tastsinn" im Maul?
Auf Grund gilt eigentlich selbes. Beiden passiven Angelarten ist bei uns gemein, dass auch die Länge des Vorfachs noch eine große Rolle spielt.
Auf Meerbrassen beim Bolognese 1 guter Meter, beim Gründeln 1,20-1,50m. Und bei beidem aus weichem Mono.
Dass dünner besser ist, ist selbstredend. Und die Köder sollten lebend sein.
Bei meinem Lieblingssport vertikal ab 50m Tiefe vom Boot nutze ich beides Mono wie FC als Shockleader/Vorfach - wie mir der Sinn steht. Unterschiede gibt es nur im Handling.
Werbeversprechen werden gerne überbewertet. Mit den Studien ist das wie überall: Jede Glaubensseite findet ne gefällige Studie.

Jürgen, FC ist sichtbar. Wenn auf der Verpackung "unsichtbar" steht, dann steht da vermutlich "unsichtbar für den Fisch". Ich kann es sehen, sonst könnte ich es kaum knoten.
Ob die Fische es wirklich nicht sehen könnten wird nur nach einem Gespräch mit diversen Fischen zu klären sein.
Kristallklar ist glaub ich kein Begriff, mit dem sich US-Gerichte gerne beschäftigen würden, dazu müsste er erst physikalisch exakt erfasst werden.
Er ist einfach ein Produkt subjektiver menschlicher Sprache. Wirklich klar ist nur Wasser in Wasser und selbst da wird es sichtbar, wenn warmes in kaltem Wasser fließt.
Also summa summarum denke ich, FC wird überbewertet - zumindest bei meiner Angelei. Anderswo mag es anders aussehen.
Man muss halt einfach probieren.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Juli 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Ich konnte bisher keine Unterschiede feststellen, egal ob FC, Mono, Stahl, Berkleys Trilene oder KuKö direkt an der geflochtenen Hauptschnur.


Ich auch nicht ! Ausnahme: Ententeich - ist aber nur in unserem Hafen, auf dem Meer ist das nur ein paar mal im Jahr- und wenn die Fische da nicht gerade das kleine Bait aus dem Wasser springen lassen,, fange ich eh nichts.



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ob die Fische es wirklich nicht sehen könnten wird nur nach einem Gespräch mit diversen Fischen zu klären sein.


Wie wahr und hier sind wir an den Punkt gekommen, was wir sehen, sieht der Fisch voellig anders. Deswegen sind alle Versuche, was wir sehen, nicht repraesentativ.
Man muesste mal nachlesen, was ein Fisch ueberhaupt sieht- Wellenlaenge usw.



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Wenn auf der Verpackung "unsichtbar" steht, dann steht da vermutlich "unsichtbar für den Fisch".


Baumi, sieh mal was die schreiben, die haben nicht mit Dieter mit der Taucherbrille gerechnet:


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2019)

Was in besagtem Artikel ja auch mal angeschnitten wird ist die weit gefasste Bezeichnung. Fluorocarbon ist nicht gerade spezifisch. Da kann man schon verschiedene Sachen unter diesem Namen vertreiben und Unterschiede sind durchaus greifbar: z.B. wurde hier ja schon mehrfach angesprochen, dass es sehr harte und weichere FCs gibt. In den oberen Tragkräften hat aber Mono hier klar die Nase vorne. Ich fische als dickstes 0,75er FC auf Tuna (die knacken das übrigens in ca. 5min) und für Livebait und das lässt sich schon nicht mehr so gut knoten. Da knotet sich mein 1 mm Mono besser. Ein FC Coating erschließt sich mir aus physikalischer Logik mal so rein garnicht. 

Ich denke die Sichtigkeit ist bei Livebait nicht so wichtig, weil dort so viele Reize auf den Jäger wirken. Und dann schalten die Instinkte ein. Futterneid noch dazu, umso besser. Bei Livebait habe ich auch schon mit Stahl gefischt und genauso Bisse bekommen. Das würde mir beim Spinnfischen aber nie einfallen. Denke da sind wir eh alle auf der FC Schiene unterwegs zumeist. 

Die Abriebfestigkeit: naja wenn man dann wirklich dünnere Durchmesser fischen könnte wegen der Materialeigenschaften, dann wäre das natürlich eine super Sache. Aber dann würde man ja damit werben, oder? 

Am Ende sind wir doch eh alle vom Markt und Werbung kontrollierte Konsumenten  Was solls 

PS: Weil das Thema Hai hier zuletzt kam. Gestern kam eine super Doku auf 3sat über Haie im Mittelmeer mit schönen Bildern und die kann man in der Mediathek bestimmt noch finden. Hatte das nur in der Facebookgruppe von Baumi geteilt und nicht hier.


----------



## Nacktangler (23. Juli 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ein FC Coating erschließt sich mir aus physikalischer Logik mal so rein garnicht.


Hm, ohne jetzt wahnsinnig vertieft darüber nachgedacht zu haben.... das coating sollte den gleichen Brechungsindex haben wie reines FC. Licht geht ja rein und raus und wird 2 mal gebrochen. Lasse mich aber gerne korrigieren!

Persönliche Erfahrung: Ob 0,30 Mono oder FC macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Was einen Unterschied macht, sind zusätzliche Knoten. Die hasse ich  So sehr, dass ich selbst dann auf FC Vorfach verzichten würde, wenn ich damit 20% mehr fangen würde. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.

Bei mir war es bisher so, dass der Fisch entweder gut hängt, oder schlecht hängt - und dann ist die Schnur eh durch. Da haben mir auch schon kleine Fische dicke Schnur geknackt.


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2019)

Ich habe es auch nie glauben wollen. Aber FC Coating macht die Schnur steifer und tendenziell sinkbarer. Beim Vorfachbau merkt man den Unterschied zu reinem Mono. In wie weit einem das zum Vorteil gereicht, muss man selber herausfinden.


----------



## Bertone (23. Juli 2019)

@Nacktangler

Du hast 4 Übergänge. Wasser-FC-Nylon-FC-Wasser. Inwiefern das in Punkto Brechungsverhalten/Sichtbarkeit Vor-/Nachteile bringt, dazu wollte ich mich jetzt nicht mit einer Feststellung aus dem Fenster lehnen.


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (23. Juli 2019)

Dobredan und guten Abend! 

Ums kurz zu fassen: mein erstes UL Experiment ging gründlich in die Hose...
Frühs halb 5 aufgestanden und zig Molen und Stege abgeklappert. Bilanz um 7 uhr: ein Miniatur Schriftbarsch und ne Grundel sowie 3 kastrierte Gummis an der selben Stelle
Schlimmer: 4 abrisse (zum Glück "nur" Gummis) und der Verlust von nem wirklich guten Fisch im Mittelwasser auf maximale Distanz auf einen 5g Tetrajig in Sardinenfarbe (wahrscheinlich bessere Ušata, Makrele oder Wolfi). Morgen steht die obligatorische Kornatentour wie jedes Jahr an und Donnerstag wird hoffentlich endlich der erste Fisch vom Boot aus gefangen. Anbei noch die "Strecke" von heute morgen. Wirklich sauber entschwanzt... Petri und Gruß an alle


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Juli 2019)

Guten Abend, allen viel Glueck, wenn Ihr morgen angelt. Mein Fang heute. Ich war unterwegs von 19:30 Uhr bis Dunkelheit. Mein Tipp: Spaetabends dunkle Wobbler benutzen !
Gruessse Juergen












Vorfach Stahl Diawa auf Barracuda !


----------



## hans21 (24. Juli 2019)

kwt


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Juli 2019)

Oh Fische

Petriheil den Fängern.

Dieter die Nummer mit der Taucherbrille und Pool ist ja mega


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2019)

Petri Jürgen! Das ist auch meist die meine Fangzeit- von goldener Abendsonne bis Dunkelheit. Allerdings vom Ufer..



hans21 schrieb:


> Kann jemand dem Mittelmeeranfänger verraten was er da an Band gekriegt hat?
> Anhang anzeigen 327673


Petri Hans!
Ja, schau mal:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastardmakrele

lg und weiterhin allen dicke Fische (leider gibt es das Winke-Winke Smiley nicht mehr)..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. Juli 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Kann jemand dem Mittelmeeranfänger verraten was er da an Band gekriegt hat?



Hallo Hans, gratuliere. Die Bastardmakrele schmeckt hervorragend, vor allem geraeuchert und eingelegt. Wenn Due Schwaerme siehst und in die wirfst, schalte ein Makrelenvorfach vor, kannst es kuerzen auf zwei bis drei Fliegen. Petri Juergen

Einer meiner Faenge:


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2019)

abba vom (flachen) Ufer ist dem nicht so, zumindest bei mir jedenfalls. Maximal zwei, drei gibt es höchstens pro Spinntour. Meist fange ich, wenn ich Stöcker/Bastardmakrele fange eine.. Einzig im Herbst, wenn wirklich Makrelen ufernah stehen, gibt es bei mir "Massen"fänge.
Makrelenvorfächer benutze ich vom Ufer übrigens nie. Finde die gehören an eine Torpedobleihandleine oder Bootskombo. Soweit meine Erfahrungen. 
Jeder wie er mag.
lg


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> abba vom (flachen) Ufer ist dem nicht so, zumindest bei mir jedenfalls.



Glavoc, wo eine Bastardmakrele ist- sind in der Regel viele. Nur die Fliege ist meiner Statistik nach und bei uns besser als der Wobbler.

Die Kombination Wobbler -  Fliegen fische ich seit Jahren.
Ich werfe auch vom Boot mit einer solchen Kombination, wenn die Fische an der Oberflaeche sind- erfolgreich und nicht nur auf Makrelen!  Warum soll es nicht vom Ufer aus gehen. Man erhoeht die Chancen auf einen Fisch. Glavoc, einfach mal  ausprobieren, schadet ja keinen.

Nicht nur ich fischen so, wenn hier auch der Ansatz ein anderer ist!
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/wie-finde-ich-makrelenschwaerme.345823/#post-4931989

Gruss Juergen


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht muss ich bissle was ergänzen. Stöcker sind bei mir Beifang. Mein Zielfisch sind andere Uferräuber, hauptsächlich Wölfe. Stöcker kommen bei mir nicht in Schwärmen ufernah vor, höchstens als ganz kleine Gruppe. Daher wähle ich Spinnköder gezielt für Wölfe aus. Sind nicht nur leckerer, auch stehen die Chancen gut, hin und wieder einen besseren Fisch zu fangen, höher. Zudem habe ich weit mehr Fischkontakt mit Wölfen und anderen als mit Stöckern. Die meisten (Stöcker) fing ich bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit, frühmorgens fangen auch kleine, leichte Gummis u.ä.
Genau, meine Ruten geben auch wg-mässig kein Makrelen Paternosterfähiges angeln her, sowie die recht große Gefahr für Hänger.. Oben hatte ich demletzt ein Uferspinnenvideo verlinkt, wo Kostas einen schönen Wolf mit Topwater fängt. So ähnlich und widriger ist bei mir die Uferbeschaffenheit auch und die Strecke ggf. recht lang. Denke, du verstehst, warum ich da nicht mit Herings/Makrelenvorfach angeln will.

Wenn ich im Spätherbst bei der Olivenernte helfe und gleichzeitig tatsächlich Makrelenschwärme sich an den Ährenfischen laben, selbst da fische ich lieber Jigs. Einmal hat tatsächlich auch einer mit Telerute und Makrelenvorfach an der Hafenmole gefischt. Erfolgreicher war er nicht, Schneider aber auch nicht^^ Wie gesagt, ich bin möglichst "leicht" unterwegs. Leichte Rute, eine Köderbox, kleiner Rucksack für die Fänge, Trinken, Polbrille und stabiles, älteres Schuhwerk.
grüßle
lg


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Daher wähle ich Spinnköder gezielt für Wölfe aus. Sind nicht nur leckerer, auch stehen die Chancen gut, hin und wieder einen besseren Fisch zu fangen, höher.


Woelfe schmecken wirlich toll, bei uns sind die rar. Deshalb fahre ich immer im Winter an das Ebrodelta- da sind die im Fluss. 
Einiges ist wohl an der Adria anders als bei uns.
Gruss Juergen


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2019)

.Da kenne ich mich nicht aus, bei dir. War noch nie in Spanien, geschweige denn angeln. Wölfe und auch Doraden sind halt einmal die Zielfische der Uferangler (und daher die Brotfische). Boot und Schleppen weit draußen bringt andere Fische. Auch bei uns. Auch bei uns sind Flussmündungen produktive Spots, jedoch weit weg von meinem Inselchen 
Hier schleppt einer auf Wolf im Mündungsbereich eines Flusses:





hier gibt es Stöcker fürs Abendessen:





lg

Edit: Viele Wege führen nach äh, zum Fisch. Hier die Küste zum Zadar herum. Wenn sie da sind, fängt alles, von UL bis Handleine, Pilke - egal


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. Juli 2019)

…...und das beisst heute spaet Abend in Castellon auf einen dunklen X-RAP


----------



## senner (25. Juli 2019)

Petri allen Fängern!



KlarwasserKauli schrieb:


> Dobredan und guten Abend!
> 
> Ums kurz zu fassen: mein erstes UL Experiment ging gründlich in die Hose...



Ach sieh es als Lehrgeld; gründlich in die Hose wäre es gegangen wenn du gar keinen Fischkontakt gehabt hättest


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2019)

KlarwasserKauli schrieb:


> Dobredan und guten Abend!
> 
> Ums kurz zu fassen: mein erstes UL Experiment ging gründlich in die Hose...
> Frühs halb 5 aufgestanden und zig Molen und Stege abgeklappert. Bilanz um 7 uhr: ein Miniatur Schriftbarsch und ne Grundel sowie 3 kastrierte Gummis an der selben Stelle
> ...



Das ist das normalste ever im Mittelmeer. Es hat eben quasi alles Zähne und viele Fische haben trotzdem recht kleine Mäuler und können nur Schwänze abbeißen. Das ist der Vorteil von den kleinen Jigs, die du ja scheinbar auch schon benutzt. Fangen tun die ähnlich gut! Viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Juli 2019)

KlarwasserKauli schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu fassen: mein erstes UL Experiment ging gründlich in die Hose...



Hallo Dobredan, ich denke, lass den Fischen den Schwanz von den Gummis abbeissen, die waren zum Essen eh zu klein.



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil von den kleinen Jigs



Normalerweise gilt die Regel: ganz kleiner Koeder ganz kleiner Fisch - es soll Ausnahmen geben. Und, jiggen vom Ufer ist auch normalerweise nicht der Hit.


Meine Erfahrung: beste Fangzeit ist jetzt kurz vor und nach Sonnenuntergang. Fuer mich funktioniert zur Beisszeitermittlung das ganz gut:      https://gezeitenfisch.com/es/castellon      Musst Deinen Ort eingeben. Hat bei mir mindestens 60 % Trefferquote.

Ich sagte es schon, bei uns ist der beste Koeder wenn es dunkel ist, ein dunkler Wobbler und er muss richtig rasseln, max. 12 cm, besser um die 10. Sollte so 1,5m tief laufen. Dem kann auch niemand den Schwanz abbeissen und hinten ist ein Drilling.  Uebrigens: grosse Bastardmakrelen beissen auch auf den, dann sollte die Unterseite silber sein! Was ich schreibe, gilt fuer Boot und Ufer!



senner schrieb:


> Ach sieh es als Lehrgeld; gründlich in die Hose wäre es gegangen wenn du gar keinen Fischkontakt gehabt hättest



Das von Senner ist richtig, weiter machen, nicht aufgeben. Viel Erfolg! Aber, man kann natuerlich nur das fangen was da ist, gelle?

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juli 2019)

"Hallo Dobredan, ich denke, lass den Fischen den Schwanz von den Gummis abbeissen, die waren zum Essen eh zu klein."

ich glaube, er heißt nicht so, sondern wollte auf Kroatisch Guten Tag sagen. = Dobar dan


----------



## Angorafrosch (25. Juli 2019)

Immerhin geht was. Wenn ich dagegen meine ca. 10 maßigen Fische (die zwei dutzend Petermännchen mal nich gerechnet) sehe. Und das in 5 Urlauben oder Kurztripps nach Kroatien. Da bin ich wohl der einzige hier im Mittelmeer Thread der so wenig mit so viel Zeit gefangen hat.
Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr von wem das kommt, aber Kernaussage ist dass Angeln und Glücksspiel sich ähnelt. Hoher Einsatz und wenig Gewinn. Zumindest wenn man die Fischpreise mit in Betracht zieht, die auf dem Markt vor Ort oder in Deutschland verlangt werden. 

Außer bei Thun und dann auch nur ohne Zwischenhändler und direktem Kontakt nach Japan.


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (25. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "Hallo Dobredan, ich denke, lass den Fischen den Schwanz von den Gummis abbeissen, die waren zum Essen eh zu klein."
> 
> ich glaube, er heißt nicht so, sondern wollte auf Kroatisch Guten Tag sagen. = Dobar dan



Ja genau XD... wollte es halt so schreiben, dass es auch für Nicht-Der-Kroatischen-Sprache-mächtigen Leuten verstehbar ist haha... Danke für eure Motivation und Tipps. Ich werde das definitiv nochmal probieren. Heute abend wie gesagt erstmal vom Boot aus. Mal sehen ob inchiku und co in Sachen Masse mitm paternoster mithalten können ... TL und Gruß Jadon


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Juli 2019)

Dobar dan  KlarwasserKauli, Entschuldigung fuer meine Dummheit mit dem Namen! Und : dicke Fische heute!



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn man die Fischpreise mit in Betracht zieht, die auf dem Markt vor Ort oder in Deutschland verlangt werden.



Wie meinst Du das, in Spanien, Italien ( Genua ) und Frankreich ( Nizza )  sind Preise fuer Wildfisch riessig!  Dentex, Wolfsbarsch ueberall ab 25 € fuer 1,5 Kilo Stuecke! Ausser Weihnachten, da verdoppelt sich das mindestens.



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Wenn ich dagegen meine ca. 10 maßigen Fische (die zwei dutzend Petermännchen mal nich gerechnet) sehe.



Schade das es keinen Like" tut mir leid" gibt, sonst haettest Du von mir einen bekommen.

Gruss Juergen


----------



## Angorafrosch (25. Juli 2019)

Ach Jürgen, die rund 2 dutzend Petermännchen ham auch Spaß gemacht bis ich wusste was gebissen hat. Je nach tiefe des Haken hab ich sie per Arterienklemme abschüttelt oder, wenn der Haken zu tief saß, Knüppel drauf und Kopf ab, Haken raus und Fischfutter. Aber ich geb nicht auf bis ich nicht mindestens einen Fisch habe der zweit Leute satt macht. Und danach wohl auch nicht. Klar Angel ich zum Spaß aber mit dem Hintergrund essbares zu fangen.
Untermaßige oder geschützte Arten gehn schonend zurück. Das ist mein Anspruch an das angeln, egal wo.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juli 2019)

*@ [URL='https://www.anglerboard.de/members/angorafrosch.204154/']Angorafrosch*
Petermännchen sind besonders schmackhaft, warum machst Du Fischfutter draus?[/URL]


----------



## Angorafrosch (25. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *@ **Angorafrosch*
> Petermännchen sind besonders schmackhaft, warum machst Du Fischfutter draus?



Aus Angst vor ihrem Gift. Und da es in Kroatien recht wenig Sandstrand in meiner Reichweite der 2,4m Sinnrute gibt. 
Hinzu kommt dass ich mir die nicht aussuchen kann. Die stehn genau auf Kalamaristück wie Brassen... Meine Zielfische ;-)


----------



## hans21 (25. Juli 2019)

kwt


----------



## Angorafrosch (25. Juli 2019)

@hans21 
Dabei hab ich ca. 100 Stunden mit Angeln verbracht. Eventuell ist es auch a bissl mehr. 
Zum Glück hab ich eine Frau die das versteht und froh ist in ruhe mal 2-3 Bücher lesen zu können.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Juli 2019)

Guten Abend,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Petermännchen sind besonders schmackhaft


Genau das sagen die in Denia in unserem Lieblingsrestaurant auch. Aber, wenn der Koch einen Fehler macht und nicht ausreichend abgeschnitten oder erhitzt hat? Ich hab die noch nie gegessen und auch nicht gefangen. Das Petermaenchen waere doch eine Diskussion wert, oder?


Der Spaetabendfisch und einzige Fisch heute auf dunklen bordeuxfarbenen Wobbler, laeuft ca. 3 m tief. Ab morgen ist dann wieder kein Angelwetter, normal 3 Tage lang Zwangsangelpause.








Niemand wuerdigt meinen schoenen Denti, der hatte immerhin 1,8 kg!


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juli 2019)

Petermännchen: Wie oben schon geschrieben wurde zersetzt sich das Gift beim Erhitzen, und wenn der Koch was falsch macht, dann leidet er und nicht der Gast.
Dann hat er sich nämlich am rohen Fisch gestochen. Selbes kann ja eben so auch mit einem Skorpionfisch oder neuerdings auch Rotfeuerfisch im östl. Mittelmeer passieren.
Am besten also gute Handschuhe anziehen und nach dem Töten gleich Flossen weg und dann gleich ausnehmen/putzen.
Jürgen, echt noch nie gefangen? Die knallen bei uns auf alles, was nicht bei zehn auf den Bäumen ist, teils 13cm Petermännchen auf 12cm Wobbler.
Wobei die gerne mal einige Meter aufsteigen um Beute zu machen. Ich hab regelmäßig Portionsexemplare beim Schleppen (1m Lauftiefe, Dekor egal, Wasser 5-20m).
Kulinarisch finde ich ihn obere Mittelklasse, wenn auf den Punkt gegart. (Pfanne/Grill/ Suppe geht auch).
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Nacktangler (26. Juli 2019)

Petermännchen: Habe nie eins gefangen. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass auch Einheimische gerne Petermännchen und Eidechsenfisch verwechseln. Ich höre mir dann den gutgemeinten Rat bezüglich der Stacheln an, bedanke mich höflich um ihnen die Blamage zu ersparen und schmeiss den blöden Eidechsenfisch schnell wieder ins Wasser, wenn sie nicht hinschauen


----------



## hans21 (26. Juli 2019)

kwt


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. Juli 2019)

Nacktangler schrieb:


> und schmeiss den blöden Eidechsenfisch schnell wieder ins Wasser



Dazu schreibt octobus-gormet :   ( LOL )
*"Eidechsenfisch*
Diese Köstlichkeit ist ein Muss zu Bier. Natur, die schmeckt und Laune weckt!"
http://www.octopus-gourmet.eu/de/html/02_snacks_eidechsenfisch.php



hans21 schrieb:


> Schriftbarsch



Gratulation- Mein Tip- Spaetabends bis Nachts bei Mondschein genau mit dem Wobbler, den Du da dran hast. Weiter viel Erfolg.



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Jürgen, echt noch nie gefangen?



Baumi, echt noch nie, obwohl ich seit vielen Jahren auch auf 1 m Tiefe schleppe. Ich kenne den Fisch nur von Mallorca, allerdings im Zusammenhang  Arzt von Urlaubern !

Das hier https://web.de/magazine/wissen/natu...t-europaweit-hoechste-muellbelastung-33876514 ist bei uns ein ganz uebles Thema. Es vergeht kein Tag mit wenigstens 1x Muell am Haken an bestimmten Stellen.Da ist Stroemung und Fisch !


----------



## pulpot (26. Juli 2019)

KlarwasserKauli schrieb:


> Dobredan und guten Abend!
> 
> Ums kurz zu fassen: mein erstes UL Experiment ging gründlich in die Hose...
> Frühs halb 5 aufgestanden und zig Molen und Stege abgeklappert. Bilanz um 7 uhr: ein Miniatur Schriftbarsch und ne Grundel sowie 3 kastrierte Gummis an der selben Stelle



Ich würde sagen, eindeutig zu spät aufgestanden. Bin auch gerade aus Kroatien (Süddalmatien) zurück, und habe recht gut gefangen (Foto folgt), immer so um die 10 gute Fische vom Ufer - Makrele, Stöcker, Ushata und kleine Barakuda. Allerdings war die beste Zeit von 3 bis 4.30 Uhr (Kopflampe mitnehmen), teilweise pro Wurf ein Biss, danach war es deutlich ruhiger und Bisse waren eher Glückssache. Ab 7 Uhr und auch in der Abenddämmerung war gar nichts zu machen. Der beste Köder war so etwas:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07BNK1K5X

BM war auch gut, aber wegen der Barakudas unpraktisch.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. Juli 2019)

Gratulation Pulpot,

interessantes Teil der Savage Gear LRF Psycho Sprat Casting Jig. Habe ich gleich bestellt, allerdings muss der bei mir nicht unbedingt mitten in der Nacht etwas fangen !           

Danke fuer den Tip, gibt ja viele Videos mit dem Teil.
Gruss Juergen


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (26. Juli 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Immerhin geht was. Wenn ich dagegen meine ca. 10 maßigen Fische (die zwei dutzend Petermännchen mal nich gerechnet) sehe. Und das in 5 Urlauben oder Kurztripps nach Kroatien. Da bin ich wohl der einzige hier im Mittelmeer Thread der so wenig mit so viel Zeit gefangen hat.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr von wem das kommt, aber Kernaussage ist dass Angeln und Glücksspiel sich ähnelt. Hoher Einsatz und wenig Gewinn. Zumindest wenn man die Fischpreise mit in Betracht zieht, die auf dem Markt vor Ort oder in Deutschland verlangt werden.
> 
> Außer bei Thun und dann auch nur ohne Zwischenhändler und direktem Kontakt nach Japan.



Nein bist du nicht, ich hab mich jahrelang abgequält, der Erfolg kommt laaaangsam
aber immerhin beständig.
Nach jedem besseren Fisch denke ich mir .....hartnäckig bleiben.
Das Mittelmeer ist schwer und mancherorts schwerer.
Die Freude über einen schönen Fisch ist dafür umso grösser.


----------



## Nacktangler (27. Juli 2019)

Ulfisch2.0 schrieb:


> Nach jedem besseren Fisch denke ich mir .....hartnäckig bleiben.


Den ersten besseren Fisch verliert man ja auch in der Regel 

Ich denke es hilft, sich auch kleinere Zwischenziele zu stecken und sich über die zu freuen. Überhaupt einen Fisch zu fangen, ist ja schon eine Leistung. Da steckt oft mehr Versuchen&Ausdauer drin, als im Sprung von mittel zu groß! Im Nachhinein ist natürlich immer alles leicht...


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2019)

Mir ging das auch so. Eigentlich ist das auch immer noch so  Also beim Spinnfischen. Mein erster Wolf hat ewig auf sich warten lassen. Als er dann kam... naja fragt Kay was dann war  

Auf der anderen Seite steht mein Freund Felipe. Er hat eigentlich immer nur auf Kalmar geangelt von der Mole und das sehr erfolgreich. Jetzt hat er mit dem Spinnfischen angefangen und geht jeden morgen auf der Mole Spinnen. Der hat schon alles gefangen :O Letztens einen schönen Wolf, Tag drauf einen kleinen Dentex. Da kommt man sich selber dann ja schon immer wie der letzte Noob vor  Aber ich finde das ungemein motivierend. Er angelt übrigens auch mit relativ günstigen Sachen, also nix high end und japan. Das entscheidende für den Erfolg ist eben vor allem immer wieder zu gehen. Und das eben auch früh morgens. Da ist es nunmal am besten.


----------



## pulpot (28. Juli 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das entscheidende für den Erfolg ist eben vor allem immer wieder zu gehen. Und das eben auch früh morgens. Da ist es nunmal am besten.



Das kann ich doppelt unterstreichen! War dieses Jahr, wie letztes Jahr, wieder in meinem kleinen Hafenstaedtchen in Süddalmatien für eine Woche und durfte, mit Segen meiner Frau, in dieser Woche so zeitig aufstehen, wie ich wollte. Der Rest des Urlaubs (1,5 Wochen) war dann aber rel. angelfrei (nur wen Töchterchen mal mit der Stippe fischen wollte).

Am ersten Tag also mal experiementellerweise Wecker auf 3 Uhr (die Jahre davor immer erst 4.30h). 1. Wurf -> Biss. Schwanz fehlt vom 70er Black Minnow. Sch... zu dunkel für die Fummelei mit dem neuen Schwanz, also nen 90er BM rangetüdelt. 2. Wurf -> Biss. kurz Kontakt - dann ausgestiegen. BM rangekurbelt, sah aus wie mit 10 Rasierklingen bearbeitet (wahrscheinlich Cuda). Also Umstieg auf Metall. Einen der oben verlinkten savage gear psycho whatsoevers. 5. Wurf Biss und hing bis zum Schluss. Spanische Makrele um die 30 cm. Super! Hab an dem Morgen noch 14 gute Fische (Makrele, Stöcker und Brandbrasse)  gehabt. Wurde aber mit dem ersten Licht sehr zäh. Hab um 6.30 beendet. Leider schlug die nächsten Tage das Wetter um. Die nächsten 6 Tage waren windiger und deutlich kühler, Fische bissen trotzdem noch ganz gut, bin aber nie über 10 gute Fische hinausgekommen und einen Tag mit wirklich heftigem Bora auch Schneider geblieben. Anbei noch ein Foto vom 2. Tag nach dem Ausnehmen (der Baracuda Tag). Die 2 kleineren Cudas hatten den Assisthook so doof in der Bauchgegend, dass ich sie mitnehmen musste, hatte 4 andere vom selben Kaliber zwischendurch released.


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (28. Juli 2019)

Morgen allerseits,
Da hier absolut Weltuntergang ist (Gewitter und Wind bis 70 kmh) war ans angeln gestern und heute nicht zu denken. Zum abendlichen Bootstrip: Erstmal kamen wir ne Stunde zu spät raus weil wir noch wegen unserer Boje diskutieren mussten die wir an einem vermeintlichen Stein in unserer Bucht befestigt hatten. Kaum 15m weg vom Steg springt ein aufgeregter Kroate winkend die Treppe runter zum Strand. Er behauptete in Brocken aus Englisch, Deutsch und Italienisch das dies seine Boje sei. Ich erklärte ihm das wir die Boje in DE gekauft haben und sie somit uns gehört. Es folgten 15 min sinnloses Gestammel und immer wieder die selbe Antwort auf egal welche Fragen. Wir boten ihm schließlich sogar Geld an um dort liegen zu bleiben, weil wer will abends um halb 10 noch ein Boot slippen und durch die engen Straßen kurven. Da wandelte sich seine Ansicht plötzlich. Von 1 Minute zum abhauen zu 10 € pro Tag... Aber egal, das ist eine andere Geschichte... Jedenfalls war das angeln schwierig. Wir konnten nicht weit genug raus, da unsere Positionslichter samt Batterie im Auto lagen. Also war das tiefste wo wir fischten eine sandfläche auf 14m... Ergebnis: 5 Ringelbrassen zwischen 12 und 20cm, 1 Rotbrasse auf tenya, auf die gab's mit Abstand die meisten Bisse, wovon ich aber nur eben diese Rotbrasse verwerten konnte. Vermutlich ist der haupthaken doch sehr groß... Desweiteren: 1 petermännchen was sich leider beim rausheben verabschiedete und einen Sägebarsch aufs paternoster... Wir werden die nächsten beiden tage nutzen um bei besseren Wetter ausführlicher zu angeln... Noch ist nichts verloren... Und natürlich werd ich auch noch mal nachts aufsteht fürs Uferfischen, jetzt wo ich seh was Alles möglich ist... 

Petri übrigens! Gruß Jadon


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Juli 2019)

Petri zu den Fischen Jadon ! Das wird sicher noch besser, wenn ihr tiefer kommt.
Mit was hattest du die Tenya beködert und wie geführt? Welche Form? Glocke oder Wippe?
Waren die Fische am Kopfhaken oder am Assist gehakt?
Sorry wegen des Löcher in den Bauch fragens, aber das Thema interessiert mich brennend 
Grüße und weiterhin Petri, Baumi


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (28. Juli 2019)

Kein Problem Baumi, fürs durchlöchern sind Foren schließlich da... Habe auf den großen einen ganzen Kalmarkopf oder eine tiefkühlgarnele gespiesst und auf den assisthook hab ich auch noch 2-3 kalmar arme aufgezogen... Auch wenn der ja hauptsächlich zur Sicherung ist, konnte ich so den einzigen Fisch landen. Viele Bisse gab's auch wenn nur der Große haken beködert war... Nur leider kein Fisch an Bord... Die kleinen fressen einfach zu schnell ab... Ich hab die 30g Tenyas von Decoy gefischt, zunächst in Rot und in der Dämmerung dann in Glow... Bisse gab's auf beides. Der bleikopf ist rund mit flachem, abgerundetem Boden und einigen "Kanten"... So taumelt das teil extrem gut... Ich kann auch mal ein Foto machen... Ich hab eigentlich nur alle 10sec mal angehoben und wieder sacken lassen... So konnte ich gut Bisse erkennen und die tenya schön für mich arbeiten lassen... durch das auf und ab der Wellen und des Boots muss man eigentlich fast nichts machen... Anders als bei inchiku und co... Hoffe du kommst aus meinen Umschreibungen raus und ich konnte ein bisschen Licht ins dunkel bringen...
Weiterhin petri und TL 

Jadon


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Juli 2019)

Ja, ich komme draus, vielen Dank!
Mal vielleicht ein kleine Inspiration: Binde 25-30cm über der Tenya einen langschenkligen Haken mit Dropper Loop à la Dropshot ein und beköder den mit nem gepulten Stück Garnelenschwanz (Endstück, sieht fast aus wie ein Fischchen). Braucht allerdings minimal mehr Animation. Mehr Animation sollte auch bei Tenya tendenziell mehr Erfolg bringen. Meine Lieblingstenyas (weil geilste Taumelaktion im Sinken) sind die beiden glockenförmigen links (von Hayabusa)
Medium 64984 anzeigenDropshot hat bei mir früher mit dem Kajak oder vom Tretboot aus im Flachen bis 15m in der Dämmerung 1a funktioniert und hat Spaß gemacht.
Kalmar funktioniert bei uns im Flachen so gut wie nicht, ab 50m wiederum ganz gut.
Lebende Ringelwurmstücke bringen hingegen viele Bisse, aber viel Kleinzeugs.
Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Angorafrosch (28. Juli 2019)

Sorry wenn ich mich da evtl. etwas doof anstelle aber hat einer von Euch was mit Bildern zu den Asia Angelarten?
Bei Tenya spuckt mir google immer nur Bilder mit Unterschrift Inchiku aus und in den deutschen Shops wo ich kaufe läuft das alles unter Pilker.
@KlarwasserKauli 
Petri und danke für deinen Bericht.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo Angorafrosch : https://www.monster-bite.com/en/products/4989540403358-decoy-tenya-30g-1

*@KlarwasserKauli *
Petri und mach so weiter. Ich hoffe fuer Dich auf besseres Wetter. Bei mir ist es auch nicht moeglich aufs Meer zu fahren.

Gruss Juergen


----------



## Papamopps (28. Juli 2019)

https://www.decathlon.de/p/tenya-ex...TXBE9Al-Pl24wKd7u8aMlKiy2Fla-AhUaAmEIEALw_wcB

Das hab ich dazu gefunden. 

Nächste WE gehts für 2 Wochen an die Costa Brava


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Juli 2019)

@Angorafrosch  Ich muss sagen die guten Sachen kauf ich mittlerweile vor Ort.
Du kriegst bei uns einfach kaum was für's Mittelmeer-Bootsangeln.
Tenya lässt sich aber auch mit Pyramiden-/Tropfenblei improvisieren.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Juli 2019)

Pulpot, Petri Heil, läuft ja bei dir.


----------



## pulpot (29. Juli 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Pulpot, Petri Heil, läuft ja bei dir.


Danke. Leider muss ich sagen: LIEF bei mir ... jetzt erst wieder nächstes Jahr. vielleicht...


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (29. Juli 2019)

Abend miteinander!
Entgegen jeden gesunden Verstand sind wir heute zur Mittagszeit zum Kochtopf-Angeln mit Paternoster raus. Das Wetter ließ uns heute nur diese zeit... auf 20m tiefe ließen wir uns immer wieder über eine sandfläche mit Geröll driften. Bisse ohne ende. Ein Abriss/-biss (?) Durch nen grösseren Fisch war der Tief- und Höhepunkt zugleich... Aber bei 25er Fluo als seitenarm auch nicht gänzlich unmöglich... Egal, Enttäuschung abgeschüttelt und die größten Ringelbrassen gefangen die ich bisher gesehen habe... Fang die vom Ufer meist zwischen 8 und 15cm und war deshalb von der Strecke an 20-23cm langen Fischen die wir recht zügig zusammen hatten echt überrascht... Zusätzlich fing ich einen 35er Petermann und meine kleine Schwester (10 Jahre) einen 45er Atom-Giftzwerg... Die weibische Aufregung konnte ich gottseidank schnell herunterspielen... War ja trotz meiner jungen Jahre nicht meine erste Begegnung mit dem Giftfisch... Und so waren beide schnell kastriert und versorgt... Mittwoch wird gegrillt... Morgen fahren ich und mein Vater frühs um 9 allein raus, um die windruhige Zeit mit auflaufendem Wasser zu nutzen... Anbei noch ein paar Fotos...
	

		
			
		

		
	










TL und Petri, Jadon


----------



## senner (29. Juli 2019)

Na dann, schmecken lassen und Petri Heil!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. Juli 2019)

Petri Heil.
45er Petermann


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juli 2019)

Sehr schön! Vom Boot ist es ja doch oft deutlich einfacher. Lasst sie euch schmecken!


----------



## pulpot (30. Juli 2019)

KlarwasserKauli schrieb:


> Abend miteinander!
> Zusätzlich fing ich einen 35er Petermann und meine kleine Schwester (10 Jahre) einen 45er Atom-Giftzwerg...



Super, in der Größe sind die mit das Leckerste was Du fangen kannst. Hatte letztes Jahr so einem auf dem Grill, der war sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (31. Juli 2019)

no comment:


----------



## pulpot (1. August 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> no comment:


Warum?
Bietest Du deinen Fang ("Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!") jetzt am Markt an? Ansonsten ... gute Preise für Käufer in Spanien.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. August 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> gute Preise für Käufer in Spanien



Ist nur fuer den Fall, dass der Fang nicht fuer den Grill reicht- Supermarkt Mercadona




pulpot schrieb:


> Warum?



Pulpot, no comment ist ein Ausdruck aus der Nachrichtenbranche, das sagt man, wenn ein Video oder Bild fuer sich spricht. Es heisst nicht, das die Bordies dazu schweigen muessen. Privat gefangene Fische zu verkaufen ist nicht nur in Kroatien, sondern auch in Spanien, verboten.

Gruss Juergen



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Das ist alles Farm Fisch



Gott sei Dank, so bleibt wenigstens noch ein wenig Wildfisch fuer uns Angler. Und Deutschland lebt ja auch von Farmfisch: Lachs, Forellen, Karpfen usw. Gut fuer die Umwelt ( moeglicherweise, haengt davon ab was verfuettert wird ), wenns auch nicht so schmeckt wie das Original!


----------



## t-dieter26 (1. August 2019)

Das ist alles Farm Fisch. Mercadona hat fast nur noch gemästete Wasserschweinchen. Dazu ein bisschen wildfang.


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (1. August 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen...
Nun geht der diesjährige Kroatien Urlaub auch schon zu Ende... Morgen früh geht's bei Zeiten Richtung Heimat... Ich war nochmal frühs weg, wobei ich den Rat befolgte und nur von 4 bis um 6 los war... Deutlich mehr Aktivität, raubende Fische im minutentakt und ständig geplatsche... Aber nichts interessierte sich für meine KuKös... vom 38mm Jig über den 5cm Spearhead Ryuki und den 7cm Crystal Minnow bis zum 13cm MaxRap... Alles peitschte ich durch... Sogar Silkekrogen und MeFo Blinker für Hornis. Der einzige Fisch war ne mittlere Zweibindenbrasse auf gezupften Tintenfisch am Splitshotrig. Also eher unbefriedigend... Egal. Wir waren noch 3x mitm Boot draußen, wo sich am helllichten Tag bei 30°C tatsächlich auf 40m tiefe Rotbrassen ohne ende auf unsere Haken "schmissen"... Ein erfreulich grosses Petermännchen war als Überraschung auch dabei. Das andere Mal 2 Petermännchen und eine schöne Geissbrasse an die 30cm.  Beim matchangeln vom Ufer die letzten beiden Tage bissen nur minibrassen aller Couleur, Schriftbarsche, davon nur einer über 15cm, Meerjunker und andere Lippfische. Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich mir vor dem Urlaub etwas mehr erhofft... Darios Inchiku Videos haben mir echt viel Hoffnung gemacht, dass ich mit inchiku und anderer Japantechnik vielleicht doch noch ein paar grössere Fische aus der Adria hiefen kann. Das klappte ja zum teil, wobei jedoch die Masse litt. Insgesamt gab's trotzdem reichlich Spaß und Grillgut sowie eine leckere Dorade, die leider nicht von mir gefangen ist... Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder! Die Nuss Mittelmeer will halt immer aufs neue geknackt werden. Anbei noch ein paar Fotos... An alle anderen ein dickes Petri und TL, grüsse noch aus Sukošan, ab morgen wieder aus der deutschen Mitte.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Haben leider nur ein kleines Schlauchboot mit E Motor.



Guten Abend,
Du wirst am Samstag und zumindest die naechsten 3 Tage laut Wetterbericht bestes Wetter fuer das Schlauchboot haben.
In Castellon bei uns ging jetzt gut Dentex kurz nach Sonnenuntergang, mein letzter  war am 25.7. ( 1,8 kg ). Wobbler siehst Du auf dem Bild, 300m vom Ufer, Tiefe 8 m. Danach war kein Angelwetter mehr bis heute- Wellen !
Gute Anreise und Petri

Gruss Juergen


----------



## Angorafrosch (2. August 2019)

@Juergen Mittelmeer Petri, schöner Fisch. Wie bringst Du den Wobbler auf diese Tiefe? Blei vorgeschaltet?


----------



## pulpot (2. August 2019)

KlarwasserKauli schrieb:


> ... Ich war nochmal frühs weg, wobei ich den Rat befolgte und nur von 4 bis um 6 los war... Deutlich mehr Aktivität, raubende Fische im minutentakt und ständig geplatsche... Aber nichts interessierte sich für meine KuKös... vom 38mm Jig über den 5cm Spearhead Ryuki und den 7cm Crystal Minnow bis zum 13cm MaxRap... Alles peitschte ich durch... Sogar Silkekrogen und MeFo Blinker für Hornis.



Was bei mir immer geht, wenn Aktivität vorhanden ist, ist ein 90er Offshore-BlackMinnow in der normalen grau-grünlichen Farbe, langsam hebend und absinken lassend geführt.

Ist halt nur teuer wenn Fische mit Zähnen unterwegs sind, also nur bei Stöcker und Makrele empfehlenswert. Oder die Fische sind so gut, dass ein zerschlissener Gummi nicht schmerzt (Hab mit einem 70er BM mal einen 1kg+ Zubatac gehabt, da war mir im Nachhinein der verlorene Schwanz ganz egal)


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. August 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Petri, schöner Fisch. Wie bringst Du den Wobbler auf diese Tiefe? Blei vorgeschaltet?



Hallo Angorafrosch,

Blei schalte ich nicht vor. Ich benutze in den spaeten Abendstunden Wobbler, die in entsprechender Tiefe laufen.
Meine Erfahrungen:
Ca. halbe Wassertiefe fuer Dentex und WoBa, bis 25% der Tiefe fuer Barracuda, Makrelen usw.
Die Dentex kommen bei uns Abends nahe ans Ufer ( 8-12m Tiefe ), deshalb schleppe ich nahe am Ufer. Es reichen Wobbler die 4-5 m tief laufen. Funktioniert am besten 25 m hinterm Boot, da laufen sie am tiefsten. Werfen ist auch o.k., wenn man genau weiss, wo die Fische sind. Zu werfen macht keinen Sinn, wenn die Fische " auf dem Grund liegen", also Sicheln sind im Echolot auf dem Grund.  Reinen Sandboden, selbst mit Kraut, scheinen Dentex nicht sonderlich zu moegen.
Spaetabends konnte ich mit Gummis keine Erfolge erzielen. Weder geworfen, noch gejiggt.

Die hier beschriebene Methode trifft fuer das Meer mit Wassertemperaturen ueber ca. 26 grad zu und fuer Mitte Juni bis August.

Gruss Juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. August 2019)

@Jürgen Nun postest du schon Fischtheken und alte fische, läuft es nicht? Sommerloch?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. August 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Nun postest du schon Fischtheken



Nun Dario, Fischtheken haben wenigstens etwas mit Angeln zu tun, Du postest massenhaft Bilder mit Waldpilzen in Deiner Galerie!





scorp10n77 schrieb:


> und alte fische, läuft es nicht?



Wenn Du meine Texte zu dem von mir 2x geposteten Fotos meines Dentex, gefangen am 25.7. lesen wuerdest......For You:



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> In Castellon bei uns ging jetzt gut Dentex kurz nach Sonnenuntergang, mein letzter war am 25.7. ( 1,8 kg ). Wobbler siehst Du auf dem Bild, 300m vom Ufer, Tiefe 8 m. Danach war kein Angelwetter mehr bis heute- Wellen !



Morgen ist der erste Tag mit Angelwetter seit dem 25.7. !

Ansonsten: 





Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Auf den einen oder anderen Kommentar könnte man auch verzichten.
> Wenn es unbedingt geschrieben werden muss, schreibt es auf einen Zettel und werft Ihn weg



Gruss Juergen

An alle Kroatienangler:

Vor vielen Jahren war es einfach. Man beobachtete die Moeven und dort wo die sich versammelten fuhr man mit dem Boot hin! Gibt es bei Euch solche Moevenschwaerme auf dem Meer, oder sind die nur in den Fischereihaefen und hinter den Kuttern?

Im Grunde macht ihr ja dasselbe wie ich, ihr stellt Grundfischen nach, wenn wir den Barracuda weglassen.

Was ist mit den Schwaermen bei Euch an der Oberflaeche?

Die Bastardmakrelen sind wohl eher eine Ausnahme, welche Fische fangen die Einheimischen? Fangen die Dentex, Subatka, heisst der, ich habs schon gelernt!
Wie heisst denn da Bluefish- Supersubatka, oder?

Dieser Wobbler war neu, das hat ein Bluefish am 24.7. geschafft, Drillinge abgebissen, der heisst ja auch Hakenbeisser! :






Gerade erhielt ich diese Volksweissheit, trifft nicht nur auf Fische zu:
"Dummheit drängt sich vor, um gesehen zu werden.
Klugheit steht zurück, um zu sehen."


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. August 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @Jürgen Nun postest du schon Fischtheken und alte fische, läuft es nicht? Sommerloch?


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. August 2019)

Ja Jürgen, tatsache! Aber dafür ist es zu trocken. Es gibt hier ja auch einen Thread dazu. https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/steinpilze-rotkappen-und-birkenpilze.132806/page-167#post-4939793
Mach doch einen über Fischtheken auf?


----------



## Krallblei (3. August 2019)

Kommt runter. Wir wollen doch alle nur fischen.

Muss wahrscheinlich noch 6 Wochen warten bis Mittelmeer.
Und noch länger auf Ägypten


----------



## Angorafrosch (3. August 2019)

Bei mir geht's auch erst in 4 Wochen los. Dafür ist aber die Ausrüstung endlich komplett.Mit Boot u E Motor, Geberstange + Echolot sowie einigen Kunstköder sollte die 1Kg Grenze endlich zu knacken sein.



Naturköder besorg ich vor Ort .
@Juergen Mittelmeer meine wobbler laufen max. 5m tief, meinste dat reicht?


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. August 2019)

Ich muss auch noch 4 1/2 Wochen warten... Bin froh, dass ich für die Fähre 'ne Dachbox mitgebucht habe.
Ich bastel halt zu gerne. Für's neue Schlauchi gab's ne Bugbox mit reichlich Stauraum (vorne Anker- und Leinenfach, hinteres Fach für Sicherheitsausrüstung) und noch ein Baitboard de Luxe für meine Railblaza-Aufnahmen.
Braucht man, wenn man regelmäßig mit Naturködern arbeitet, ist nämlich immer ne Sauerei.
Und sonst halt noch diverse Anpassungen, vielleicht kommt noch ein grauer EVA-Belag auf den Boden...
Ach und ich musste ne extrabreite Sitzbank zur Aufnahme des Solarmoduls und des Reglers konstruieren...
Tackle ist auch schon auf die Meiho 2070 und die Illex-Boat-Bag verteilt.
Der 4. September kann kommen...
Medium 64988 anzeigenMedium 64989 anzeigenMedium 64990 anzeigenMedium 64991 anzeigenMedium 64987 anzeigen
Viele Grüße und tl, Baumi

(und seid lieb zueinander!  )


----------



## senner (3. August 2019)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

Gegen ein bischen Sarkasmus ist nichts einzuwenden aber gut das wir wieder beim Topic sind 

habe mir heute mal ein paar Vorfächer zum Wels-Spinnen gebaut. Habe dazu mein Shock-Leader genommen, den ich (eigentlich) für die Meeresangelei zugelegt hab. Wir hatten uns ja zur Knotbarkeit von Shock- und FC-Leader unterhalten.

Nun ja, hier meine Versuche mit dem 1.28mm Maguro, was nur ganz normales Nylon ist. Eigentlich sehr weich aber Knotbarkeit absolut grenzwertig. Der Clinch Knoten hat sich quasi in sich gedreht.
Sind jetzt Vorfächer von ca 50cm Länge, die ich per FG an die Hauptschnur pappe. Gefallen mir überhaupt nicht (einer muss noch abgebrannt werden). Ich teste mal durch ob die Dinger halten. Nächstes mal bin ich vom Ufer spinnen im Süßwasser. Ich reiss mir lieber einen Gummifisch am Stein ab, als einen Fisch im Mittelmeer. Süßwasserfisch wird der Knoten wohl halten können, mehr als 7-8kg Bremse geht wohl vom Ufer sowieso nicht mehr gut. Dazu Voraussetzung: erstmal einen Biss erarbeiten 

Also Zusammenfassung. 1.28mm Mono äußerst schlecht knotbar und trotz langsamen Zug und Wasserung, bekommen die ersten 1-2cm des Leaders recht stark Hitze und drehen sich.


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. August 2019)

Nur angefeuchtet, oder komplett unter Wasser angezogen?
Ich denke, bei Durchmessern über 1,00 MM führt fast kein Weg am Crimpen vorbei.


----------



## t-dieter26 (3. August 2019)

Was willst du denn mit 1,3mm vorfach fangen?Ausser chumming auf grosse tuna fällt mir da nix ein. Mir reicht max 0,75 mm, 7 bis 8 kg bremse geht da noch.Und Knoten oder crimpen beides möglich. 
Und stand-up ohne gimbal halte ich sowieso nicht mehr.
Ich fänds auch gut, wenn ihr mit dem gezicke aufhören könntet. Oder zumindest ein paar smileys am Ende. Damit wir verstehen, dass es sich um Humor handelt..


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. August 2019)

KlarwasserKauli schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen...
> Nun geht der diesjährige Kroatien Urlaub auch schon zu Ende... Morgen früh geht's bei Zeiten Richtung Heimat... Ich war nochmal frühs weg, wobei ich den Rat befolgte und nur von 4 bis um 6 los war... Deutlich mehr Aktivität, raubende Fische im minutentakt und ständig geplatsche... Aber nichts interessierte sich für meine KuKös... vom 38mm Jig über den 5cm Spearhead Ryuki und den 7cm Crystal Minnow bis zum 13cm MaxRap... Alles peitschte ich durch... Sogar Silkekrogen und MeFo Blinker für Hornis. Der einzige Fisch war ne mittlere Zweibindenbrasse auf gezupften Tintenfisch am Splitshotrig. Also eher unbefriedigend... Egal. Wir waren noch 3x mitm Boot draußen, wo sich am helllichten Tag bei 30°C tatsächlich auf 40m tiefe Rotbrassen ohne ende auf unsere Haken "schmissen"... Ein erfreulich grosses Petermännchen war als Überraschung auch dabei. Das andere Mal 2 Petermännchen und eine schöne Geissbrasse an die 30cm.  Beim matchangeln vom Ufer die letzten beiden Tage bissen nur minibrassen aller Couleur, Schriftbarsche, davon nur einer über 15cm, Meerjunker und andere Lippfische. Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich mir vor dem Urlaub etwas mehr erhofft... Darios Inchiku Videos haben mir echt viel Hoffnung gemacht, dass ich mit inchiku und anderer Japantechnik vielleicht doch noch ein paar grössere Fische aus der Adria hiefen kann. Das klappte ja zum teil, wobei jedoch die Masse litt. Insgesamt gab's trotzdem reichlich Spaß und Grillgut sowie eine leckere Dorade, die leider nicht von mir gefangen ist... Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder! Die Nuss Mittelmeer will halt immer aufs neue geknackt werden. Anbei noch ein paar Fotos... An alle anderen ein dickes Petri und TL, grüsse noch aus Sukošan, ab morgen wieder aus der deutschen Mitte.
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Deepjigging Geschichte kannst du mit dem was du dort probiert hast nicht vergleichen. Dafür habe ich gerade das zweite Video geschnitten und das bekommt ihr dann morgen zu sehen. In "seichteren" Gewässern also um die 40-80m sind da ja auch vor allem die kleinen Barsche, die einsteigen. Und dann eben finde ich relativ häufig auch mal Drachenköpfe und auf die haben wir es abgesehen. Aber so richtige Brummer sind da, bis jetzt, ja auch noch nicht drauf eingestiegen. Finde du hast dich da echt nicht schlecht geschlagen! Danke für deine fortlaufenden Berichte und Bilder  Freue mich schon auf deinen nächsten Urlub. Schon was in Planung?


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. August 2019)

senner schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels
> 
> Gegen ein bischen Sarkasmus ist nichts einzuwenden aber gut das wir wieder beim Topic sind
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht grad auf Riesengrouper gehst ist das ja auch fürs Mittelmeer viel zu dick! Diese dicken Schnüre, da wird es dann sicher echt schwierig. Ich finde es schon immer mit dem 0,75er FC echt kacke zu knoten und muss auch oft mehrmals knoten eh mir der Knoten wirklich gefällt. Lieber auf nummer sicher gehen an der Stelle


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. August 2019)

Hallo Senner,
bei den Stärken ist es wichtig die Windungen des Knotens so zu binden wie Sie zum Schluss auch liegen sollen.
Also nicht einfach herum wickeln, sondern mit der obersten rückwärts zum Wirbel herunter wickeln.
Und auch schon relativ eng legen, das zieht sich nicht so toll zusammen.
Ich habe auch fest gestellt, (Wirbel linke Hand Hauptschnur rechte Hand) die Knoten werden besser, wenn man die Schnur untenherum wickelt, anstatt normal oben herüber.
Ich führe sogar die Hauptschur zweimal durch die Öse, dann sitzt der Knoten hinterher fester und dreht sich nicht.

Einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. August 2019)

Dieter hat Recht, stärker als 0,80 braucht wohl niemand.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. August 2019)

Bei mir sind es jetzt nur noch zwei Wochen bis zum Urlaub.
Bin gespannt ob was läuft.
Eigentlich ist ab September besser.


----------



## senner (4. August 2019)

Danke Jungs für die vielen Hinweise!



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit 1,3mm vorfach fangen?Ausser chumming auf grosse tuna fällt mir da nix ein. Mir reicht max 0,75 mm, 7 bis 8 kg bremse geht da noch.Und Knoten oder crimpen beides möglich.



Ja vollkommen überdimensioniert für das was ich hier im Mittelmeer mache oder vorhab. Hab das 1.28er schon ne Weile rumliegen und hatte es mir besorgt als mal eine Reise nach Singapur anstand. Da ist dann aber mit Angeln nichts geworden. Und mittlerweile auch gemerkt, dass das die Dicke auch dort viiiiiel zu überdimensioniert gewesen wäre. Dachte mir jetzt, dass ich mir einfach mal paar Wels-Vorfächer damit bastle. 



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht grad auf Riesengrouper gehst ist das ja auch fürs Mittelmeer viel zu dick! Diese dicken Schnüre, da wird es dann sicher echt schwierig. Ich finde es schon immer mit dem 0,75er FC echt kacke zu knoten und muss auch oft mehrmals knoten eh mir der Knoten wirklich gefällt. Lieber auf nummer sicher gehen an der Stelle



Genau, bei Knoten bin ich pingelig. FC ist ja noch härter als Mono, oder zumindest steifer. Das ist ja noch ekliger dann mit Knoten. Crimpen hab ich kein gutes Gefühl. Hab Jahrelang meine Hecht- und Zandervorfächer aus Stahl gequetscht bis es nur noch eine neue Version der Quetschhülsen gab, die ich verwendet habe. Dann hab ich mir mehrmal Köder beim Auswurf direkt abgerissen. Seitdem vertrau ich meinem Gequetsche nicht mehr. Der Sweetspot zw. zu viel und zu wenig Druck ist ja bei Mono denk ich noch schwerer zu treffen?



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Senner,
> bei den Stärken ist es wichtig die Windungen des Knotens so zu binden wie Sie zum Schluss auch liegen sollen.
> Also nicht einfach herum wickeln, sondern mit der obersten rückwärts zum Wirbel herunter wickeln.
> Und auch schon relativ eng legen, das zieht sich nicht so toll zusammen.
> ...



Werd ich auf jeden fall wiederholen mit etwas dünnerer Schnur. Der Knoten, wie im Bild zu sehen, hat sich in sich gedreht. Also das Ende was zurück geführt wird, hat jetzt die Drehung drin und das was eigentlich gewickelt wurde, ist glatt innen drin. Total komisch. Aber man lernt ja nie aus 



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es jetzt nur noch zwei Wochen bis zum Urlaub.
> Bin gespannt ob was läuft.
> Eigentlich ist ab September besser.



Gehts wieder ans Mittelmeer?


----------



## Papamopps (4. August 2019)

Bisher gingen Lippfische und ein Mönchsfisch ... hehe


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. August 2019)

Jo Leute also nun zum letzten Part meines Urlaubsberichts. Ich weiß, ich bin sonst schneller, aber es war ja auch sehr heiß und hatte einiges an Stress und die Headcam Videos sind sehr aufwendig zu schneiden. 

Es geht mal wieder um Deepjigging. Wie das funktioniert, habe ich ja bereits erklärt. Wir fingen diesmal etwas schlechter als beim letzten mal. Aber die Variabilität war gut. So kamen neben den Hauptfischen, den Penegals: 









Auch mein erster Gabeldorsch... und direkt ein zweiter, deutlich größerer. 








Und unser erster Mittelmeerhai! Ein Katzenhai. 






Jedenfalls immer für eine Überraschung gut. Im Video (,das gerade hochlädt) seht ihr auch noch ein paar Congerbegegnungen die allerdings diesmal nicht bis an die Oberfläche kommen wollten. Seis drum, bin ich eh nicht so scharf drauf. Aber einen Jig haben sie mir geklaut.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Bisher gingen Lippfische und ein Mönchsfisch ... hehe



Nun Guten Abend,

hatte ich Dir nicht perfekt das Wetter vorausgesagt ?  Glueckwunsch zu den Fischen. Und wo an der Costa Brava bist Du genau?
Ich war gestern das erste Mal wieder seit dem 25.7. auf dem Meer, 8 Tage waren fuerchterliche Wellen. Und gestern, Schneider. Nur Kraut und Muell ( Plastik ) am Haken beim Schleppen.
Ist immer so bei uns den ersten ruhigen Tag nach starken Wellengang. Habs versucht mit jiggen, aber nur handlange Fischlein, das ist nichts fuer mich. Also, nach 2 Stunden in die Marina zurueck.
Heute: Barracudas 2x gerade massig und 4 kleine.  Und so sah das Meer um 21:00 Uhr bei uns aus:


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. August 2019)

Hier das dazugehörige Video: 



 (müsste gleich online gehen, gehe jetzt aber pennen)


----------



## Papamopps (5. August 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Nun Guten Abend,
> 
> hatte ich Dir nicht perfekt das Wetter vorausgesagt ?  Glueckwunsch zu den Fischen. Und wo an der Costa Brava bist Du genau?



Ja, Wetter ist perfekt.

Aber Lippfische und Brassen gabs die letzten Jahre auch immer, hätten mal Lust auf was größeres.

Sind in der Cala Montgo und L'Escala unterwegs. 
Heute werden erstmal noch Köder gekauft. 
Maden hatte ich noch aus D mitgebracht. 

Die letzten Jahre hatten wir immer die Rojos, aber meistens zu große Haken, zu wenig Blei und einige Fehlerchen gemacht und dennoch erfolgreich gewesen. 

Dieses Jahr sollte noch was mehr gehen. 

Und ggf mal im Fluss angeln, bei Empuria Brava


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Aber Lippfische und Brassen gabs die letzten Jahre auch immer, hätten mal Lust auf was größeres.



Dann viel Erfolg an der Rosas Bucht und Gott sei Dank gibt es bei den grossen Fischen kein Sommerloch- Die Feinde der Bootsfahrer sind nur Wind, Wellen und der Muell, der im Meer schwimmt.
Gruss Juergen


----------



## KlarwasserKauli (5. August 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also die Deepjigging Geschichte kannst du mit dem was du dort probiert hast nicht vergleichen. Dafür habe ich gerade das zweite Video geschnitten und das bekommt ihr dann morgen zu sehen. In "seichteren" Gewässern also um die 40-80m sind da ja auch vor allem die kleinen Barsche, die einsteigen. Und dann eben finde ich relativ häufig auch mal Drachenköpfe und auf die haben wir es abgesehen. Aber so richtige Brummer sind da, bis jetzt, ja auch noch nicht drauf eingestiegen. Finde du hast dich da echt nicht schlecht geschlagen! Danke für deine fortlaufenden Berichte und Bilder  Freue mich schon auf deinen nächsten Urlub. Schon was in Planung?



Für dieses Jahr wars leider der letzte in den Süden... Aber nächsten Juli geht's wieder nach HR... Wo genau steht noch nicht fest, evtl Primošten... ich werde auf jeden Fall die gesammelten Erfahrungen und Tipps verinnerlichen und hoffentlich auch erfolgreich zur Anwendung bringen... momentan bin ich auf rügen... werde da wohl auch mal vom Ufer los... angelkarte war echt ein Schnäppchen...
TL und Gruß


----------



## senner (5. August 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hier das dazugehörige Video:



Petri zur vollen Kühlkiste. Bei mir beim Video ist der Ton recht leise, bei euch auch so?


----------



## Papamopps (5. August 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg an der Rosas Bucht und Gott sei Dank gibt es bei den grossen Fischen kein Sommerloch- Die Feinde der Bootsfahrer sind nur Wind, Wellen und der Muell, der im Meer schwimmt.
> Gruss Juergen



Eher Escala Bucht, denn ohne Boot ist Rosas weit weg. 

Und Wind ist heute wieder da


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und Wind ist heute wieder da



https://www.windy.com/42.110/3.140/waves?waves,42.121,2.922,11

Angezeigt wird fast das gleiche Wetter, ob nun Rosas oder Escala. Das Wetter bei Dir ist was fuer Fruehaufsteher, ab 12:00 die naechsten Tage ist kein Schlauchbootwetter. Ob die groesseren Raubfische im August morgens bei Euch beissen, wirst Du bald wissen, aber alle anderen beissen ganz sicher frueh morgens, wie ueberall in Spanien.  Viel Erfolg!   

Hier noch ein Top-Link fuer Dich zur Windvoraussage:   http://www.ionclubgolfderoses.com/de/spot-infos/der-spot.html

Bei uns ist es ruhig- ich fahre 19:30 Uhr aufs Meer.   Gruss Juergen


----------



## Lottironra (5. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin ganz Neu hier und fahre dieses Jahr zum 3. mal nach Empuriabrava.
Die letzten 2 Jahre startete ich leichte Angelversuche an dem Fluss La Muga, ausser kleinzeug leider nichts angebissen.

Dieses Jahr sieht die Sache ein wenig anders aus, da wir ein Haus am Kanal gemietet haben. Ich wollte mal nachhoren ob jemand weiss ob auch im Kanal Wolfsbarsche zu angeln sind oder eher nur an der Mole zum la muga. 
Welche Fische sind im Kanal generell zu Finden ? 
Über Zahlreiche Tipps und Erfahrungen würde ich mich sehr Freuen.


----------



## Papamopps (5. August 2019)

Heute abend war es wieder ruhiger.


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. August 2019)

@Papamopps 
Petri zu den Köderfischen. Die Gelbstriemenbrassen hat letztes Jahr auch einer in camp kanic, Kroatien, massig gefangen. Seine Methode war ein drahtkorb den er mittels zweigen und Laub zu einem schattigen Unterschlupf gemacht hat. Doof nur das grad diese eher nicht zum Verzehr zu empfehlen sind. Aber schöne Fische.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (5. August 2019)

Hallo, ich verbringe gerade meinen Urlaub in Ligurien/Italien (Cinque Terre) und habe gerade einen Barracuda von über 1 Meter vom Strand aus gefangen...bin immer noch fassungslos, denn ich habe hier noch nie etwas gefangen...unfassbar starker Kämpfer, der hat immer wieder wie verrückt Schnur genommen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. August 2019)

senner schrieb:


> Petri zur vollen Kühlkiste. Bei mir beim Video ist der Ton recht leise, bei euch auch so?



Das ist ein Softwareproblem von mir. Da ich bisher zu geizig für eine vernünftige Software war (z.b. premiere pro kostet 20€/monat!) Mach ich das mit dem Windows mm. Da ich mit zwei verschiedenen Kameras gefilmt habe und die Lautstärke sehr unterschiedlich ist kriege ich es nur auf ein Niveau bei dieser Lautstärke. Besser als wechselnd laut.

Glückwunsch zum Zähnebaguette, toller Cuda!


----------



## Bertone (5. August 2019)

Probiers mit DaVinci Resolve, kostet nichts, ist aber, was ich lese, relativ mächtig inzwischen.
Damit lädst jeweils die Tonspuren der Clips in 2 Tracks. Danach brauchst das AudioTool, nennt sich aus der Erinnerung Track Compressor oder ähnlich (hatte mal eine alte Version), mit Einstellungen für Input- Output Gain, Reduction, Threshold, Amount, Attack, Release, Auto Gain Compensation etc. 
Anschliessend stellst mit der Primäreinstellung Volume im Track und den Justierungsmöglichkeiten die eine Spur auf die andere ein, renderst das Ding raus und pappst es auf die kombinierte Videospur.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. August 2019)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> habe gerade einen Barracuda von über 1 Meter vom Strand aus gefangen.



Gratuliere. Lass Dir den Barracuda schmecken. 



Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> unfassbar starker Kämpfer



Ja, das sind sie.  Welchen Koeder hast gehabt?

Ich habe auch einen gefangen, in voelliger Dunkelheit heute abend, aber nur 70 cm ! Bild vom Fisch folgt morgen, liegt schon in Lauge fuers Raeuchern.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (6. August 2019)

Danke! Ich habe ihn auf einen flach laufenden Wobbler gefangen, der jetzt sehr ramponiert aussieht, Drillinge verbogen bzw. gebrochen...den Wobbler habe ich hier in Italien gekauft (Rapture), die Drillinge haben eigentlich einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht, aber beim nächsten Mal tausche ich die wohl doch aus...


----------



## Lord Sinclair (6. August 2019)

Und ebenfalls Glückwunsch zum Barracuda! Ich wäre schon mit einem 40 cm Fisch zufrieden gewesen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. August 2019)

Dario, danke für den Bericht und Video. Klasse.
Glückwunsch zum ÜM Cuda, schöner Fisch.
Jürgen Petri auch für dich.

Ich war noch ne Antwort schuldig, ja geht wieder ans Mittelmeer, würde ich ja sonst nicht schreiben.
2 Wochen Costabrava 1Woche SaronicGulf


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. August 2019)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Danke! Ich habe ihn auf einen flach laufenden Wobbler gefangen, der jetzt sehr ramponiert aussieht, Drillinge verbogen bzw. gebrochen...den Wobbler habe ich hier in Italien gekauft (Rapture), die Drillinge haben eigentlich einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht, aber beim nächsten Mal tausche ich die wohl doch aus...


Die Qualität von Rapture ist nicht so gut. Die haben auch ein super Tunalure im Angebot nur da reißen einem dann Ösen raus und die Haken könnte man eh knicken. Dafür sind die Sachen natürlich günstig. Ein bisschen Tuning muss aber sein.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. August 2019)

Guten Abend,
ich habe meinen Beitrag zur Aktion "sauberes Mittelmeer " heute abend
geleistet.
Gruss Juergen


​


----------



## Papamopps (7. August 2019)

Heute mal mit der Grundrute probiert... da gab es auf Wurm einen Schlangenstern...
Und auf Köfi (den mein Sohn gefangen hatte) einen Drachenkopf.

Mein Sohn hatte mittags eine Brasse


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Heute mal mit der Grundrute probiert...



Schoene Fotos, die Frage ist nur, hat unser Bordie Dieter im Mai den letzten annehmbaren Fisch vom Grund Eurer Bucht gefangen oder waren es die Stellnetze ? Jetzt ohne Scherz, ich wuensche Euch von Herzen, dass Ihr einen Raubfisch rauben seht und einen fangt.

Wir waren heute bereits ab 7:30 Uhr zum Baden und relaxen auf dem Meer.







Bei dem Wetter ( 34 grad ) und Ententeich hab ich die Rute gar nicht erst ins Wasser mit der Hoffnung auf einen Fisch gehangen.








Man haette doch bei so ruhiger See auf dem Boot so schoen einen Fisch grillen koennen...
Dennoch, Stegnachbarn haben beim Jiggen heute, auch wie Ihr, nur Kleinstfische gefangen.
Die anderen meinten, nach Andorra ist es nicht weit, da beissen die Forellen.

Gruss Juergen


----------



## senner (8. August 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Die anderen meinten, nach Andorra ist es nicht weit, da beissen die Forellen.
> 
> Gruss Juergen



Fahren morgen für zwei Nächte, da pack ich mir doch glatt die UL kombo ein


----------



## Papamopps (8. August 2019)

Heute morgen mal um 6:30 an der Mole kurze Zeit Biss auf Biss...Goldstriemen... 


Rauben sieht man nix. Und kein Zupfer beim Spinnen. 

Heute abend noch mal eine 20cm Zweibindenbrasse. 
Und einiges an Kleinkram. 

Trotzdem, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.


----------



## Papamopps (8. August 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Schoene Fotos, die Frage ist nur, hat unser Bordie Dieter im Mai den letzten annehmbaren Fisch vom Grund Eurer Bucht gefangen oder waren es die Stellnetze ? Jetzt ohne Scherz, ich wuensche Euch von Herzen, dass Ihr einen Raubfisch rauben seht und einen fangt.
> 
> Wir waren heute bereits ab 7:30 Uhr zum Baden und relaxen auf dem Meer.
> 
> ...



Wir könnten auch mal an den Riu Muga...

Aber wir kombinieren ja Angeln und Familien Schnorcheln und Strand

Und morgen geht es auf Angel-Touri-Tour


----------



## Krallblei (8. August 2019)

Muga kannst knicken. Die ist zu. Zudem viel zu viel Trubel grad. Fahr lieber an die Fluvia. Ist doch viel näher. 

Kleiner Gummifisch in Sandaaloptik. Farbe Grün Silber.

Fang Wolf


----------



## Papamopps (8. August 2019)

Stimmt. Und was fängt man da? 

Was sagt der Riu Vell?


----------



## Krallblei (8. August 2019)

Riu Bell hab ich noch nie gehört.

Wolfsbarsch oder Bluefish. Direkt vorne an der Mündung.


----------



## Papamopps (8. August 2019)

Gesetzte Markierung In der Nähe von Alt Empordà, Provinz Girona, Spanien https://maps.app.goo.gl/b7KAd2JV1nSowhKt6

Das ist der.


----------



## Krallblei (8. August 2019)

Sieht nach einem Bach aus??!


----------



## Papamopps (8. August 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem Bach aus??!


Darf man da angeln? 
Fische sieht man.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. August 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Fahr lieber an die Fluvia. Ist doch viel näher.



Krallblei hat sicher recht, wenns in der Bucht nicht raubt, ab in den Fluss.
Und wenns hier ist, sieht es bestens aus:
http://www.selected-property.de/blog/am-wilden-fluss-der-fluvia/
Ist zwar nicht die Muendung,  aber wohl der Fluss den Krallblei meint, oder?
Nur, Woba zu fangen ist nicht so einfach. Wenn Ihr ein GPS habt, Senken im Fluss abjiggen und dabei das Boot driften lassen.
Fruehmorgens ist sicher eine gute Zeit fuer den Gummi, abends, wenn der Fluss es zulaesst, kann man auch bis in die Dunkelheit mit Wobblern schleppen.
Ich habe ewig im Ebro-Delta im Fluss rumgemacht, bis ich meinen ersten WoBa gefangen habe. Hatte da mal eine Anleitung von einem bekannten Spanier der WoBa Spezialist ist, werd mal suchen...
Viel Erfolg.



Papamopps schrieb:


> Fische sieht man.



Meine Erfahrung: Wenn man Fische sieht und keine Spanier da sind, dann ist entweder angeln verboten oder sie beissen nicht!

Gruss Juergen


----------



## Papamopps (8. August 2019)

Kein Boot, keim GPS, nur ne Taucherbrille...heheh

Sorry, nur ein Schlauchboot mit EMotor. 
Aber damit auf den Fluss?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. August 2019)

Lottironra schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr sieht die Sache ein wenig anders aus, da wir ein Haus am Kanal gemietet haben. Ich wollte mal nachhoren ob jemand weiss ob auch im Kanal Wolfsbarsche zu angeln sind oder eher nur an der Mole zum la muga.
> Welche Fische sind im Kanal generell zu Finden ?
> Über Zahlreiche Tipps und Erfahrungen würde ich mich sehr Freuen.



Das ist doch Euer Revier, Dario, Dieter, Krallblei. Warum hilft niemand dem armen Urlauber. Er hat extra zum Angeln am Kanal gebucht. Und nun..... Urlaub versaut, oder?




Krallblei schrieb:


> Muga kannst knicken. Die ist zu. Zudem viel zu viel Trubel grad. Fahr lieber an die Fluvia. Ist doch viel näher.


​
Gruss Juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2019)

Warum sollte ich Tipps zu etwas geben,  wo ich selber keine Ahnung von habe? 

An der Verbindungsstraße von St Marti nach St Pere geht der Fluss ein Stück direkt an der Straße lang und da wo sie sich wieder entfernt stehen häufiger mal Angler.


----------



## Papamopps (9. August 2019)

Für mich hat das ganze ja noch einen für mich viel wichtigeren Aspekt... dass meine 13 und 15jährigen, statt zu saufen, mit mir am Meer stehen...


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2019)

Hab ihm doch Tipps gegeben.

Muga zu. Besser Fluvia


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. August 2019)

*Guten Morgen @ Krallblei,

Du hast Dich geschrieben mit:
*


Papamopps schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch mal an den Riu Muga...



und dann gibt es noch:



Lottironra schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin ganz Neu hier und fahre dieses Jahr zum 3. mal nach Empuriabrava.
> Die letzten 2 Jahre startete ich leichte Angelversuche an dem Fluss La Muga, ausser kleinzeug leider nichts angebissen.
> ...



Lottironra will wohl wissen, ob er die Angel vom Steg vor dem Haus ins Wasser schmeissen kann und dann was faengt, wuerde mich auch interessieren fuer Bekannte von uns.

Ist mit "zu" gemeint, Angeln verboten ?

Gruss Juergen


----------



## pulpot (9. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Heute morgen mal um 6:30 an der Mole kurze Zeit Biss auf Biss...Goldstriemen...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328229



Ein Tip: Es sieht bei euch ähnlich aus, wie bei mir vor 2 Jahren in Tossa de Mar. Ich hatte früh ganz gute Erfolge auf ordinären Dosenmais. Wenn man häufig aber wenig anfüttert werden die div. Brassenarten ganz wild darauf und es verirren sich auch mal größere an den Haken (die hatten beim Schlachten auch alle Mais im Magen).

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-288#post-4690224
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-288#post-4690226


----------



## Salt (9. August 2019)

Und damit sind wir dann wahrscheinlich wieder bei Darios Aussage....vielleicht hat dort noch niemand geangelt der hier aktiv ist?
Soll auch in diesem großartigen thread schonmal vorgekommen sein

Bleibt dem Fragenden nur es selbst zu probieren und dann zu berichten wie es war. 

Den Anspruch hier ne Frage zu stellen und garantiert eine befriedigende und umfassende Antwort zu erhalten sollte man nicht haben.... 

Ansonsten gibt es hier und auch sonst im Netz mit ein bisschen Suche zu jeder zu erwartenden Fischart doch genug Infos wie man sie fängt....ob's vor Ort auch klappt muss man eh probieren. 

Ohne je dort gewesen zu sein würde ich sagen das ein Kanal mit Anbindung zu anderen Gewässern Fisch haben sollte solange genug Wasser drin ist.
Ein bisschen Ungewissheit und Pioniergeist is doch das Salz in der Suppe, nich war?


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2019)

Kann zu den Kanälen in Empuriabrava nicht wirklich was besteuern. Man sieht Angler und ich weiss das man dort auch Wölfe fangen kann. Aber ob erlaubt ist weis ich nicht.

Ich würde mal das Boot packen (nur im Emotor) und entweder die Muga oder die Fluvia abspinnen. Sandbänke und Inseln sind top. Auch schleppen geht.
Habe im Sommer 2017 dort ja Sternstunden erlebt. Fast jeder Wurf brachte Wolf.

Letztes Jahr hingegen waren die Wölfe nicht mehr zu finden...

Bild ist von 2017. Die hab ich mitgenommen. 10 in der größe freigelassen und bestimmt nochmal 10-15 verloren.. und das in 30 min


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2019)

Hoffe ich kann mitte September wieder angreifen dort.


----------



## Lottironra (9. August 2019)

Danke schonmal für die Zahlreichen Antworten.
Jürgen Mittelmeer hat vollkommen recht ich werde zu 90% direkt vom Steg bei uns am Haus am Kanal Angeln evtl Schafe ich es auch mal an die Mole oder an die Einmündung vom Hafen.
Werde warscheinlich zwischen Pose und Spinner wechseln.
Ich sehe dort Immer viele einheimische die Auf Grund angeln, vielleicht probier ich das auch mal aus.
Bin nur nicht so der Fan von Aalen


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2019)

Ehrlich. Vergiss das. 

Geh morgens zur Muga Mündung. Lange bevor die Sonne hinter den Bergen schatten wirft. Plane 2 Stunden ein.
Das Zeitfenster wo sie fressen muss man abwarten. Und werfen werfen werfen....

Du wirst sicherlich Leute sehen die mit Wasserkugel und mini Gummifisch angeln. Glaub mir die fangen nix. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.

Dort wo das Muga Wasser auf Meerwasser trifft entsteht ne kleine Welle. Dort hocken die Wölfe. Man sieht sie. Wirf mit wirklich dünner Schnur. Fluro so 0,20. Kleiner Gummifisch Sandaaloptik in grünsilber. Je mehr Welle vom Meer kommt umso besser.. 

Du must keine 5 Meter werfen. Du wirst deinen Wolf fangen.

Für große wird es kompliziert. Seit 2 Jahren bevölkert eine neue Krabbe das Delta. Wir angeln auf Grund mit Sardine oder Fischfetzen von Meeräsche. 

Da ist Dieter der Guru..

Gelle.... (insider) Frau und ich hocken dort 2 Stunden nix geht. Dieter kommt und geht nach 5 Minuten mit zwei RiesenWölfen


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2019)

Achso. Ja Aale war vor den Krabben ein Problem..10 Aale in 30 Minuten war kein Thema


----------



## Lottironra (9. August 2019)

War letztes Jahr auch kurz an der Muga aber etwas im Landesinneren.
Alles voller Meeräschen aber keine Chance eine rauszuholen nur kleine Rotfedern dran gehabt, hab aber auch nur mit Made geangelt.
Ich hoffe ich finde Zeit dein Tipp umzusetzen und endlich etwas aus dem Wasser zu ziehen was man Fisch nennen kann


----------



## Papamopps (9. August 2019)

Fischerboot Tourifahrt hat Spass gemacht...


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2019)

Zum Kanalangeln kann ich tatsächlich noch was sagen. Generell ist das Angeln in Hafen zwar verboten, aber insbesondere am eigenen Steg stört das mal garkeinen (woanders auch nicht, außer Tankstelle denke ich. Andere Häfen sind aber anders!). Es gibt im Kanal einiges an Fischen. Hauptziele sind hier die Meeräschen und Wolfsbarsche. Ich würde mir jedoch überlegen ob ich die Essen will. Ich angel da nicht aus diesem Grund unter anderem. Also es gibt bestimmte Tiefen für Meeräschen und Woba mit Pose und Maden dann. Da könntest du mal im örtlichen Angelladen fragen. Ein Freund fängt sich mit der Senke mini Meeräschen und ködert diese dann über Nacht lebend an, am Grund. Am nächsten Tag kontrolliert er dann die Angel und hat so schon Wolfsbarsche über 2 kg gefangen. Das Wasser ist im Sommer sehr sehr schmutzig und du siehst die Hand vor Augen nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Fischerboot Tourifahrt hat Spass gemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du mit dem Heini von Funfishing rausgefahren?  Lass dir den Fang schmecken!


----------



## Papamopps (10. August 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bist du mit dem Heini von Funfishing rausgefahren?  Lass dir den Fang schmecken!



Ne Mare Nostrum. 

Wirkte wie der Forellenpuff für Einheimische. 
War aber witzig. 

Drei Damen um die 80 saßen mit uns hinten und haben auf Sepia geangelt.
Und halt vertikal auf alles was es so zu gabgen gab


----------



## Lottironra (10. August 2019)

Kann man die Angeltour von Funfishing empfehlen oder eher nicht so ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2019)

Angeln ist eben Volkssport in Spanien  

Also weiß nicht ob man Funfishing empfehlen kann. Zum Makrelenangeln vielleicht. Ich kenne ihn ja auch nicht. Er hat unter uns Anglern keinen Ruf und sein Boot mit den 3 verknoteten Ankern vorne dran inkl ganz viel Angelschnurgehedder ist schon immer ein knaller Anblick


----------



## Papamopps (10. August 2019)

Also die von Mare Nostrum stellen das Angelmaterial...
Ich habe gaaaaaaaanz schnell noch mein eigenens kommen lassen.
Bei denen waren Spitzenringe abgebrochen, etc...


Und das einzige, was sie gemacht haben, einen zu einem Spot zu fahren.
Das war's.

Aber Spaß hatten wir.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und das einzige, was sie gemacht haben, einen zu einem Spot zu fahren.
> Das war's.



Guten Abend, wieviel Leute waren  denn auf dem Boot, wie lange und was hat es gekostet? Und der Spot war doch sehr erfolgreich. oder?




scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also weiß nicht ob man Funfishing empfehlen kann.



Der hat aber ein offshoretaugliches Boot, wenn das auf der Homepage stimmt und super Ausruestung. Ich denke, jeder Angler, der ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, wird ihn um das Boot beneiden. Man kann dort schlafen, kochen, duschen......http://www.fun-fishing-sl.eu/Camping-und-fishing-Costa-brava-Spanien/ 

Wen empfielst denn Du? Speziell fuer mich!

Wollte Ende August mal in den Golf von Rosas kommen, gibt schon interessante Sachen.
Krallbleis WoBa Fangmethode, nun Top, gibt wohl nirgends so eine Verengung eines Flusses zum Meer!

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Papamopps (10. August 2019)

Wir haben 28eur pro Person gezahlt. 
Und ja, Spot war OK. 

Wie gesagt...Forellenpuff auf Spanisch. 


Haben aber Tips zum Spinnfischen in der Cala Montgó bekommen. 
Morgen um 6 gehts los


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Guten Abend, wieviel Leute waren  denn auf dem Boot, wie lange und was hat es gekostet? Und der Spot war doch sehr erfolgreich. oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ob man ihn jetzt um das Boot beneidet. Mein Boot ist auch offshore tauglich  Ich sehe ihn jedenfalls immer nur Makrelenangeln und das ist bei der Qualität des Guidings dann da anzusiedeln, wo es wohl auch Mare Nostrum ist...


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2019)

Jürgen das ist mir echt zu blöd mit dir. Ich hab den nirgends durch den Dreck gezogen. Aber ok, bilde es dir doch ein. Du hast echt nen Schaden. Meine Güte!


----------



## Salt (11. August 2019)

Moin Leute...da mein Name gefallen ist.....irgendwie gerät das hier grade etwas aus dem Ruder, nich war?

Der eine hat die Pubertät wahrscheinlich schon überstanden, der andere ist sicher noch nich so alt um schon wunderlich zu werden.

Das man seine eigene Meinung zu den Produkten von Firmen oder der Leistung von Dienstleistern in seinen eigenen Worten äußert ist legitim....Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland..... Grundrecht und so...

Internetauftritte, egal ob von Guides oder von Herstellern, sind nicht aussagekräftig sondern immer nur Werbeauftritte um das Geschäft zu maximieren. Das kann die Realität widerspiegeln oder nur ein schöner Blender sein.

Ich hab ja letztes Jahr auch bei einem sehr bekannten Guide, der schon lange vor Ort lebt gebucht und war dann (sogar) mit dem angestellten einheimischen Guide draußen....

Subjektiv betrachtet war es ne riesige Verarsche, da war sich unsere Truppe einig. Und sollte hier mal jemand dazu wegen reisevorbereitung fragen werde ich schonungslos meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Grade deshalb sind die hier aus erster Hand geteilten Infos so wichtig, sie sind ungefiltert und nicht geschönt....hoffentlich 

Also beruhigt euch mal wieder ein bisschen und zieht euch nicht mit Wortklaubereien und Provokation hoch

@ Jürgen....noch etwas zur Anregung für dich, wir hatten hier noch nie so viel trouble im Thread wie seit dem du dabei bist, das musst du dir schon eingestehen.
Wir freuen uns immer über deine reichliche Beteiligung hier mit Fangfotos, Stories und Tipps für andere....aber falls du dich mal ungerecht behandelt gefühlt hast solltest du die Größe und Gelassenheit der Reife zeigen und darüber hinweg sehen finde ich.

Das ist meine ganz persönliche subjektive Meinung, ich hab mir aber nicht die Mühe gemacht eure Scharmützel bis zum Anfang zurück zu verfolgen....kann nur sagen das ich Dario über die Jahre hier immer als sympathisch, hilfsbereit und ehrlich erlebt habe und er deshalb natürlich einen Sympathiebonus bei mir hat. 
Das hat aber nix mit "Fan" sein zu tun.....bin viel zu selbstverliebt um der Fan von jemandem zu seinweiter lasse ich mich nicht hier mit rein ziehen! 

So...und jetzt Schluss damit, sonst fange ich an den thread mit alten Fangfotos vollzuspammen, je eins pro post, dann sind wir ganz schnell fünf Seiten weiter hier

Schönen Sonntag euch allen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2019)

Ich habe den post jetzt hier herausgenommen, da er keine Bezug mehr hat (Löschung) und sonst nur falsch verstanden wird.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> LOL  Welche Kategorie hat denn Deine Seafox? Und, nur ein Verrueckter faehrt mit Deinem Boot, 6m, mit nur einem Motor Offshore!




Verstehe ich jetzt nicht oder falsch!
Seafox auch mit einem Motor, bevorzugtes Boot div. Profi Guides am Mittelmeer, z.B. Roned Fishing, Greenflaketackle, Biggame Kroatien,etc.,das sind jetzt alles Verrückte oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Oder nur Dario weil er das gleiche Boot fährt?


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2019)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute- jetzt gibts ne Runde Kamillentee und dann gehts hier bitte ganz Sutje und entspannt weiter.....

Völlig unsinnig, sich so gegenseitig zu beharken- erst recht bei Betrachtung der "Fakten"

In die Diskussion einsteigen werd ich nicht- im Bedarfsfall lass ich ohne weitere Vorwarnung ein paar Punkte da 

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Marco74 (11. August 2019)

Ich finde es auch schade, dass solche Unruhe in meinem Lieblingsthread herrscht.
Als Bootseigner kann ich nur sagen, dass das Argument 2. Motor seit ca 20 Jahren nicht mehr wirklich valide ist.
Die aktuelle Generation von ABs ist extrem zuverlässig. Mehr als 95% aller Motorausfälle sind nur noch auf Elektrik (Verkabelung zur Batterie bzw Batterie selbst) oder Spritverunreinigung zurückzuführen. Beides Themen, die durch einen Motor mehr noch immer bestehen...


----------



## senner (11. August 2019)

Uff verrückt was hier los ist. Kommt Leute, wir freuen uns alle über Bilder von Fischen und schöner Natur. Kein Grund sich hier immer gegenseitig in die Karre (oder ins Boot) zu fahren. Und wenn ein Guide Mist ist, ist das halt so. Gibt's in Barcelona auch, bestimmt noch viel mehr, da wird mit Tackle geangelt, das würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen. Touri-Nepp eben. Machste halt einmal und dann nicht mehr. 

Zurück zum Fisch, mein Andorra Trip fiel aus, also bin ich ans Meer vor Sonnenaufgang heute morgen in der Mataro Ecke.  Einen richtig guten Biss auf auf einen kleinen Spro Löffel mit Einzelhaken. So wie es beim Sprung aussah ein Barracuda. Muss irgendwo hängen geblieben sein und abgerissen im FC. Hoffe der Einzelhaken fällt raus.. Schade aber wenigstens mal Fischkontakt


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. August 2019)

Hier das Boot das Dario zum "Makrelenfischer" degradierte, mit Darios Ankerknoten und verfilzten Schnueren.

"Unser Schiff ist eine modern ausgestattet Striker 44 aus Aluminium mit Zwei 400PS Motoren um schnell die besten Angelplatze zu erreichen. Wir konnen bis zu 12 Personen mit an Bord nehmen" schreibt fun-fishing. http://www.fun-fishing-sl.eu/angeln-in-spanien-empuriabrava-costa-brava/

Mich aergert einfach, mit welcher Uebergheblichkeit Dario agiert, zudem er nie dort buchte.  Salt, das hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun und letztendlich fragte ein Urlauber die Meinung der Bordies ueber fun-fishing. Ich muesste das alles nicht schreiben und den Unternehmer verteidigen.....Aber ich weiss, was Unternehmertum ist  und dass es Menschen gibt, die ganz einfach  leichtfertigig,  unbedacht und vielleicht ungewollt Unternehmer schaedigen.

Fuer mich ist Guiding ein total undankbarer Beruf. Ein guter Guide weiss bereits im vorab, wie die Chance ist, einen Fisch zu fangen. Er hat jahrelange Erfahrung und fuehlt das Meer. Was soll er machen, Touren absagen ?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. August 2019)

Marco74 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Generation von ABs ist extrem zuverlässig. Mehr als 95% aller Motorausfälle sind nur noch auf Elektrik (Verkabelung zur Batterie bzw Batterie selbst) oder Spritverunreinigung zurückzuführen. Beides Themen, die durch einen Motor mehr noch immer bestehen...



Hallo Marco, es ging hier um Offshore, also mehr als 12 Milen aufs Meer. Offshore Boote haben normalerweise 2 Motoren, 2 Tanks, mehrere Batterien und unabhaengige Stromkreise fuer jeden Motor und den Bordstrom. Das 6m Offshoreboot ist wohl auch noch nicht erfunden, aber ich lasse mich gern korrigieren.

Fuer den kustennahen Bereich reicht sicher ein Motor, wenn der mal versagt wuenscht man sich, dass Funk funktioniert und der Abschleppdienst schnell und preiswert kommt.
Meine Erfahrung!

QUOTE="Dr.Spinn, post: 4952833, member: 190086"]Verstehe ich jetzt nicht oder falsch!
Seafox auch mit einem Motor, bevorzugtes Boot div. Profi Guides am Mittelmeer, z.B. Roned Fishing, Greenflaketackle, Biggame Kroatien,etc.,das sind jetzt alles Verrückte oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Oder nur Dario weil er das gleiche Boot fährt?[/QUOTE]

Dr. Spinn, es ging um Offshoreboote, Dario behauptete sein Boot sei eins ! Ich weiss nicht wie das in Kroatien ist, aber in Spanien bekommt kein Guide eine Lizens ueber 12 Milen Leute aufs Meer zu bringen, mit solch einem Boot.



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mein Boot ist auch offshore tauglich



und nicht vergessen, was mich betrifft:



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Du hast echt nen Schaden. Meine Güte!




Gruesse Juergen


----------



## glavoc (11. August 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> "Unser Schiff ist eine modern ausgestattet Striker 44 aus Aluminium mit Zwei 400PS Motoren um schnell die besten Angelplatze zu erreichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 328301




Ahoi Bootsbesitzer 
800 PS ist aba nich Umwelt- & Klimafreundlich^^ 
Die meisten Boote die ich so kenne und auf denen ich fuhr, sind eher so diese Bauart:





Bestückt sind diese dann meist mit solchen oder ähnlichen Motoren:





Sollte ich dann einmal in Rente gehen, wisst ich jetzt schon was für einen Bootstyp ich bevorzuge^^

Friede den Hütten. ah 2taktern, Krieg den PS Monstern - Haha


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. August 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> 800 PS ist aba nich Umwelt- & Klimafreundlich^^



Ich hatte es  gerade  mit einem chinesischen E- Motor versucht, steht nach Misserfolg zum Verkauf! 250 €














scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Du hast echt nen Schaden. Meine Güte!



Stimmt schon, sonst haette ich das Teil nicht gekauft!


----------



## glavoc (11. August 2019)

und hier Offshore:






allen einen schönen Sonntag und tl 
grüßle


----------



## Papamopps (11. August 2019)

Heute den aller ersten Räuber gesehen, schätze so 50-60cm in dieser Bucht.
Leider kam er später, als wir Köfi an einer 20g Pose hatten, nicht mehr.

Spinnen werden wir heute abend mal.


----------



## Krallblei (11. August 2019)

Viel Glück


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. August 2019)

Hai, ich wollte eigentlich was konstruktives schreiben, hab bei dem lesen von dem ganzen Gedöns und Gezicke aba vergessen was ich schreiben wollte. Kann mich aber Salts Sichtweise anschließen und Jürgen, ich hoffe, dass du es bei Sachbeiträgen ohne Seitenhiebe belässt.
Die guides in der Rosas bucht kenne ich selber nicht, die am Ebro hatten es nicht leicht die letzten beiden Jahre. Hochsommer und Herbst waren grottenübel dort. Und besonders viel Engagement konnte ich auch nicht erkennen bei dem Guide den Salt meint und Kay.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2019)

Dieter, danke. Und wenn die auch selbstständig sind, empfehle kann man das nicht.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2019)

Und bitte nichts aus dem Zusammenhang reißen und nicht nachtreten. 
Ist hier irgendwie nicht mehr normal. Admin bitte mitlesen. Danke.


----------



## Salt (11. August 2019)

Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf Dieter
Engagement ist das entscheidende Detail was einen guten Guide von einem weniger guten unterscheidet.

Zaubern können auch die besten nicht wenn die Fische nicht da sind die man vorher angefragt hat oder nicht richtig beißen wollen aber jemand, der den Job mit Leidenschaft macht wird auch in solchen Situationen mit lohnenswerten Alternativen aufwarten können und seine Kunden bestmöglich darauf vorbereiten.

Schönes Beispiel war dann ja der Guide an der Costa Brava.....der Spruch "Es wird nicht einfach aber ich bleibe mit euch so lange draußen bis ihr beide einen Tuna habt!" sagt alles. Da merkt man die echte Leidenschaft und das ist im Guiding der einzige Weg zu dauerhaftem Erfolg....da machen auch Schneidertage Spaß weil alle wissen, wir haben alles gegeben was möglich war


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2019)

Bei bescheidener Wetteransage geht's gar nicht raus- weder mit gemäßigtem offenen Boot, noch mit Schickimicki-Kreuzer und doppelter Big-Block Motorisierung.

Und das weder in der Adria, dem Mittelmeer oder der Nordsee.

Weder Norweger, Isländer, Orkney-Bewohner fahren in Selbstmordabsicht mit ihren Kleinbooten raus- und so wird sich das auch im Mittelmeerraum verhalten 

Und was den Mittelmeerraum angeht, so hab ich da - nun Ja- etwas laxere Einstellungen im Bezug auf Lizenzen oder sonstigen Rechtsvorschriften kennenlernen dürfen..... und damit meine ich nicht die Vorliebe der Griechen, alles ohne Quittung /Beleg abwickeln zu wollen.

Also ruhig Blut bitte!

Stand im Titel nicht irgendwas von Fängen?
Wollen wir das nicht besser erneut aufgreifen?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2019)

☝Genau so ist das.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2019)

Ich starte dann ab nächsten Sonntag


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2019)

Vielleicht auch ohne Post, mein persönliches Ziel ist leider sehr hoch gesteckt. Serviola muss es werden. Vielleicht gibt es Beifang. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Heute den aller ersten Räuber gesehen, schätze so 50-60cm in dieser Bucht.
> Leider kam er später, als wir Köfi an einer 20g Pose hatten, nicht mehr.
> 
> Spinnen werden wir heute abend mal.
> ...



Eine gute Spotwahl  Drücke die Daumen


----------



## Papamopps (11. August 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Eine gute Spotwahl  Drücke die Daumen


Hier gab es leider heute abend nur Mücken. 

Morgen früh mal um 6 los. 
Cala Montgó oder Punta Romaní


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. August 2019)

In 1 Woche gehts bei mir auch wieder los. 
Keine Ahnung was mich erwartet. Es gab so große Veränderung die letzten Jahre. 
Darum ist es auch schwierig Tips zu geben. 
Am besten vor Ort gucken und probieren. 
Wenn man vom Ufer fischen will schnorcheln gehen morgens früh, oder abends.und gucken ob was rumschwimmt oder nicht. 

Ich packe einfach alles angelzeugs ein, für mini stöcker bis tuna .


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Hier gab es leider heute abend nur Mücken.
> 
> Morgen früh mal um 6 los.
> Cala Montgó oder Punta Romaní



Als kleiner Ansporn für dich: Mein Freund Felipe hat heut morgen einen 1,6kg Bonito von Land gefangen am Hafen in Rosas. Also es geht was! Er geht immer früh morgens. Außerdem gibt es derzeit viele Makrelen an den Standardstellen, das ist aber nix für Landangler.


----------



## Papamopps (12. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Hier gab es leider heute abend nur Mücken.
> 
> Morgen früh mal um 6 los.
> Cala Montgó oder Punta Romaní



Gewitterbedingt verschoben. 

Hat das heute Nacht gekracht, ich mag Gewitter am Mittelmeer.


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. August 2019)

Bekommst du an der cala montgo zur Zeit überhaupt einen Köder ins Wasser, ohne sofort einen Schwimmer, Schnorchler, Taucher, Boje, Boot, jetsky, stand-up paddler, oder sowas zu Haken?


----------



## senner (12. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Gewitterbedingt verschoben.
> 
> Hat das heute Nacht gekracht, ich mag Gewitter am Mittelmeer.



Da kam gut was runter heute Morgen. Heftig :O 

Ich schließ mich gleich mal ernst an die Frage von Dieter an, wie sieht es denn eigentlich aus mit Uferanglern und den gelben bzw. roten Bojen an den Stränden. Ein Bekannter meinte jetzt mal, innerhalb dieser Markierung darf gar nicht gefischt werden. Habe das allerdings noch nirgends lesen können. Mein Spanisch oder Catalan ist aber halt auch nicht so gut  Nur scheinbar hält sich überhaupt niemand dran. Mit etwas Rücksichtnahme scheint das hier auch ohne Durchsetzung etwaiger Verbote zu gehen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. August 2019)

Du darfst mit einem Motorboot dort nicht einfahren wo die Bojen sind.
Fischen hat bisher noch niemanden interessiert. Zu mindest abends und morgens nicht.

Vielleicht weiß ja einer mehr?


----------



## Papamopps (12. August 2019)

Ja, wir sind außerhalb der Bojen. 

Und grad am Fluvia. 
Welche Fusche springen denn da ständig und zeigen und die Mittelflosse?


----------



## Krallblei (12. August 2019)

Meeräschen


----------



## Papamopps (12. August 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Meeräschen


Ja und springen, springen, springen und wir fangen nix  
Nicht mal Köfi. 
Und wind wird stärker. 
Tramuntana? Zwei Tage lang?


----------



## Krallblei (12. August 2019)

Zwei Tage, 10 Tage Wer weiss......

Wenn ich durch die Muga fahr mit Kajak (motor) springen die mir ins Kajak


----------



## Papamopps (12. August 2019)

Jetzt wollten wir uns Donnertag in L'Escala ein 15PS Boot leihen, ein wenig Küsten-Seeing machen und dabei auch mal angeln....aber nein, alles reserviert.

Jemand nen Tip, wo es noch lizensfreie Boote gibt? Und ja, mir fehlt der Führerschein, bin aber jeden Sommer mit Vater und Boot unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. August 2019)

In Empuria und Roses ist das auch möglich


----------



## Papamopps (12. August 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> In Empuria und Roses ist das auch möglich


Ja danke.
Ist mir nur zu weit zu fahren mit 3 Kindern. 

Zudem wollen wir ja die Gegend in der wir am Strand und so liegen, mal vom Wasder aus betrachten.
Dachte es gäb in L'Escala noch eine zweite Station, finde aber im Netz auch nix.


----------



## Krallblei (12. August 2019)

Geh Makrelen angeln vor Roses. Da haben auch die Kinder Spass !!!!!


----------



## Papamopps (12. August 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Geh Makrelen angeln vor Roses. Da haben auch die Kinder Spass !!!!!



Geht ja nicht nur um Angeln.
Und eine Angeltour mit Boot hatten wir ja. 

Danke!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. August 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Geh Makrelen angeln vor Roses. Da haben auch die Kinder Spass !!!!!



Stimmt und da sollten auch Fänge garantiert sein. Außerdem sind die Makrelen gute Kämpfer!


----------



## Salt (13. August 2019)

Moin Leute,

Da ich über PN angeschrieben wurde zum Thema Guiding am Ebro und es evtl doch für den ein oder anderen interessanten ist....hier die Frage die mir gestellt wurde:
"Am Ebro, geht es da um Housing & Fishing oder um das Offshore Fishing mit pescaebro.com und dem grossen Boot. Ich kenne beide. Oder um jemand anders? Ich war dieses Jahr par mal dort, aber nur um auf dem Fluss mit 15 PS Boot zu angeln. Das machte alles keinen Eindruck, als ob die Guiding-Geschaefte gut laufen! Jede Menge Autos mit Trailern am Wochende und auf dem Fluss Bootswettrennen."

Ich kenn keins der genannten Unternehmen und kann zum Thema Ebro nach 5 Angeltagen dort nicht viel zur Situation vor Ort sagen, da sind andere sicher erfahrener.

Wir waren in Spätsommer 2018 zu dritt bei Ron der in Deutschland wohl der bekannteste Guide dort für das Salzwasser ist.

Wir wollten in erster Linie der Thunfischen nachstellen und laut Ron's Aussage und unserer Recherche sollte die Zeit perfekt passen....und falls Bluefin nicht klappen sollte wären zumindest Little Tunny in guten Größen vor Ort.
Wir wohnten im Appartement direkt bei Ron der uns am ersten Abend zur Aktuellen Situation abholte (keine Tuna da!) und uns Riumar zeigte damit wir wussten, wo alles ist.
Trotzdem waren wir hochmotiviert und wollten probieren was möglich ist.
Rausgefahren sind wir dann mit seinem Angestellten auf der Fishcat, ein nettes Guidingboot das sehr stabil im Wasser liegt & eine gute Wurfplattform ist.
Um es kurz zu machen, wir haben in den 5 Tagen jeder ein paar Bonitos, Amberjack  & Bluefish gefangen.....Alle so um die 500g "schwer" und haben dutzende teilweise sehr große Leerfish ans Boot gelockt, ohne Biss natürlich, dies ist bei Leerfish eher die Regel da sie mit die am schwierigsten zu fangenden Fische sind. Dazu muss ich sagen, wir haben es fast nur mit KuKö probiert, naturköderschleppen ist nicht so unseres....und 5 Angeltage sind natürlich nicht viel.
Begeistert von den Fängen waren wir nicht, das könnt ihr euch vorstellen....aber was soll man machen. Man kann nur fangen was da ist, egal wie gut man denkt als Angler zu sein.

Unser Guide war durchweg sympathisch und kannte das Revier natürlich besser als wir, wir waren ja noch nie da....Irgendwann musste er zugeben, daß wir wahrscheinlich die besseren Spinnangler sind im Verhältnis zu ihm und wir diese Angelei wirklich lieben....Recht hat er
Leider sind ein paar Sachen passiert, die dann doch daran zweifeln lassen, wie hoch das Engagement bzw das Detailwissen bei ihm ist, was zu unserem insgesamt negativen Eindruck geführt hat.

Wenn man mit den Gästen erstmal tanken fahren muss, bzw zum ende an einigen Tagen bestimmt Spots nicht mehr anfahren kann, weil abends nicht vollgetankt wurde, wenn auf unsere Bitte, noch vor Sonnenaufgang auf dem Wasser zu sein entgegnet wird "die Fische beißen erst wenn die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint" und wenn man in 200m Entfernung eine Trübungskante sieht, der Guide die aber erst nach unserem bitten anfährt.....dann fragt man sich irgendwann wer hier eigentlich der Guide ist
Auch sieht man ja die Guides von anderen Unternehmen auf dem Wasser....Die schienen deutlich aktiver und motivierter ihren Gästen die besten Chancen zu bieten.

In einigen Gesprächen mit Ron über die Angelei wurde schnell klar, das er das Verhalten der Fische wirklich gut kennt und bestimmte Sachen einfach anders gemacht hätte...Auch hat er mit seinen Leuten, mit denen er zu der Zeit unterwegs war, auch die Mahis in guten Stückzahlen gefunden aber gut, da gehört auch Glück dazu.....

Das sich die Fischerei dort in den letzten Jahren sehr gewandelt hat ist Fakt, das es große Fische dort gibt auch....nur sollte man sich nicht auf seiner Website nur die Fotos von großen Fischen anschauen und dann erwarten auch nur sowas zu fangen.

Von Ron hätten wir kurz vor der Anreise vielleicht eine Mail erwartet mit folgendem Inhalt:
Wir hatten in den letzten Wochen eine extreme Hitzewelle und dadurch sind aktuell keine großen Tunas oder Tunnies vor Ort, wir können versuchen mit Bait zu trollen oder auf Bluefish zu spinnen....packt mal folgendes tackle mit ein....und packt vielleicht noch ne leichte 20g spinne ein, es sind viele kleine Bonitos da, die machen Laune und schmecken gut. Wenn ihr was großes fangen wollt können wir auch im Fluß auf Waller angeln, Gerät hab ich dafür da.

Bezahlt war der Trip ja schon und die Flüge gebucht....absagen würde wohl niemand aus solchen Gründen...Das ist halt so beim Angeln, man kann nur fangen,was da ist

Würde ich dort nochmal ein guiding buchen?
Wahrscheinlich nicht....Ich würde eher einen Strandurlaub mit der Spinne machen, vielleicht ein Kayak mieten....Es sind wirklich viele und teilweise gute Bluefish in der Brandung unterwegs, Wolfsbarsch geht auch im Sommer und mit Glück beißt doch mal ein Leer....nen Bootstag kann man sicher immernoch vor Ort buchen falls Tuna da sind....gibt ja genug Anbieter.

Sollte jemand mal bei Ron buchen, fragt kurz vorher nach was grade geht damit ihr gut vorbereitet seit und verlangt unbedingt mit ihm raus zu fahren und lasst euch davon auch nicht abbringen....Macht das auf jedenfall bei der Buchung fest, am besten schriftlich bestätigt....das war mein Eindruck und da war sich unsere Truppe einig.

Ich fürchte, Kay wird auch noch was dazu schreiben...Er hat damals sehr mit sich gerungen, nicht einen "vernichtenden" Bericht hier zu schreiben
Kay, ich hoffe du kannst es inzwischen wie ich mit einem Lächeln sehen....

Soviel zum Thema Guiding am Ebro von mir....Ich hoffe es hilft anderen bei der Vorbereitung.

Allen die grade am Mittelmeer sind oder demnächst hin fahren - tight lines und passt auf die großen blauen Krabben auf


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. August 2019)

Also das war jetzt ausführlich genug. Ich habe da nichts dazu zu fügen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. August 2019)

Ja Ja, Den gleichen Sch... Durfte ich ein Jahr zuvor ja auch erleben. 
In sehr heißen Sommern scheint das so üblich. In dem flachen, warmen Wasser vor dem Delta ist dann nur Babyfisch.
Und sehr weit raus mögen die guides nicht sooo gern. Kostet ja Sprit.
März bis Mai scheint mir sicherer, wenn das Wetter mitspielt und man rausfahren kann. 
Weiß einer von euch wie es dieses Jahr dort ist? Es ist ja nicht so heiß zur Zeit dort.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. August 2019)

Reinhold meinte, dass es dieses Jahr dort besser wäre zumindest was Tunas und Co betrifft. 

Was heißt es ist nicht heiß? Klar Ebro ist was weiter südlich als bei uns, aber bei uns oben war dies Jahr außergewöhnlich heiß. Ich hab sogar schon einen Speerfisch und eine Riesenbaco gesehen, die bei uns gefangen wurden. Derzeit haben sie auch am Cap de Creus einige Ecken wegen der hohen Brandgefahr gesperrt. Wasser sollte definitiv warm genug sein für Mahis Dieter


----------



## Papamopps (15. August 2019)

Mein Erster Fang auf Spinnfischen.

Fühlte sich witzig an, wie der immer und immer wieder den Köder atackierte und bis zum Ufer hinterherkam,...bis ich begriff, was es war.

Und zum Glück nicht gehakt.


----------



## Angorafrosch (15. August 2019)

@Papamopps   Schwein  gehabt. N freund hat im Süßwasser einen Haubentaucher gehakt. Kein Spass das Tier schonend zu befreien. N spitzer Schnabel und je 50cm Flügel  sind kein Vergleich zu nem Fisch, außer eventuell  n wütender Conger


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. August 2019)

Habe da auch schon ein paar Erfahrungen. Kormoran noch nicht. Das übelste war ein Basstölpel. Riesig und bissig!


----------



## Papamopps (18. August 2019)

Danke für all die Tips. 
Der Urlaub ist vorbei...bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Angorafrosch (20. August 2019)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Ich habe gestern eine Werbung für einen Wobbler mit LED-Licht und Vibration gesehen und würde gern wissen ob jemand Erfahrungen damit hat. In Deutschland sind elektrisch leuchtende Köder verboten, aber wie siehts am Mittelmeer aus? Und wenn nicht verboten - fangen die Wobbler oder verscheuchen sie eher die Fische?


----------



## Lottironra (21. August 2019)

Guten Abend ich hätte da noch eine Frage bezüglich der Angelzeiten in Empuriabrava.
Ich habe gehört es darf nur zu bestimmten Zeiten am Kanal oder Meer geangelt werden.
Weiss vielleicht jemand welche Zeiten das sind ? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2019)

Lottironra schrieb:


> Guten Abend ich hätte da noch eine Frage bezüglich der Angelzeiten in Empuriabrava.
> Ich habe gehört es darf nur zu bestimmten Zeiten am Kanal oder Meer geangelt werden.
> Weiss vielleicht jemand welche Zeiten das sind ?
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Weiß nicht wo du das gehört hast, aber du kannst angeln wann du willst


----------



## Lottironra (22. August 2019)

Ok gut zu wissen ich habe nur auf der Internetseite https://www.arena-info.com ein Artikel gelesen, dass die Polizeit dieses Jahr Relativ wenig mit Falschparkern zutun gehabt hat. Die Polizeit musste wohl nur viel bei Anglern eingreifen die außerhalb der Zeiten geangelt haben .
Daher dachte ich, es gibt echt vorgeschriebene Zeiten woran man sich halten muss.


----------



## Lottironra (22. August 2019)

Hier der Link des Artikels :

https://www.arena-info.com/arena/ne...hrsprobleme-am-rubina-strand-in-empuriabrava/


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2019)

Ich will es nicht ausschließen, dass es so eine Regel gibt. Habe davon aber noch nie gehört. Was stimmt sind die Kontrollen in Rubina. Da geht es aber v.a. darum, dass dort Leute über die gesperrten Wege mit dem Auto reinfahren um am Kanal zu angeln und das wird kontrolliert.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. August 2019)

Hallo Jungs, bin jetzt hier an der Costa brava vor Ort und habe die ersten Tage Fischen hinter mir.

Ersten Tag mit ner großen 140er asturie gestartet (Meeräschen Design). Ich habe die Landseite der Hafeneinfahrt befischt. Und prompt einen Biss bekommen der leider nicht hängen blieb.

Zweiter Tag, mit asturie gestartet. Nachdem nichts ging auf tackle house feed Popper gewechselt. Sofort Aktivitäten neben dem Popper ohne einen biss zu bekommen. Dann noch einen bluefisch rauben gesehen.

Also etwas größere Köder gehen anscheinend schon.

Dritter Tag, Gleichgewicht verloren beim klettern über die rocks. Zwischen zwei Steine getreten umgeknickt und auf den Rücken gefallen. Ende Angelurlaub - Knöchel mega angeschwollen, laufen geht gar nicht. Habe dann alle weiteren Touren und Boots Touren absagen müssen.
PS. Tragt immer festes Schuhwerk beim Rockfishing. Ohne die boots wäre das Bein gebrochen.
Leider gibt's nichts mehr zu berichten.

Dieter: Mahis und Bonitos sind da.


----------



## Angorafrosch (22. August 2019)

@Dr.Spinn schöne Scheiße. Gute Besserung


----------



## Silverfish1 (22. August 2019)

@Dr.Spinn gute Besserung, das ist auch immer meine größte Angst beim rockfishing.


----------



## Krallblei (22. August 2019)

Oh Kay gute Besserung...!

Wo bist du grad?

Hoffe das in 3 Wochen noch paar Bonitos oder Mahis da sind.

Gruss


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. August 2019)

Ich danke allen für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. August 2019)

Eigentlich wollte ich euch ermuntern mal nen anderen Köder rannzuhängen.


----------



## senner (23. August 2019)

Gut dass nichts ernsthaft kaputt gegangen ist. Genießt du jetzt wenigstens die Sonne etwas?

Bin gestern mal zeitig auf die Mole; leider total tote Hose und seeeehr dunkel weil der Sonnenaufgang quasi von einer Wolkenwand verdeckt war. Als ich gegen 7:30 Uhr wieder heim bin, kam einer am Strand lang (ca 50m rein ins Meer ist dort Wasser bis Bauch, also max 1-1.5m) mit kleinem Gummi und lupfte nur so 10m in die leichte Brandung. Sah mir nicht aus, als würde er nicht wissen was er tut, habe aber dort noch niemanden im so flachen mit kleinem Gummi angeln gesehen. Wolfsbarsch?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. August 2019)

Ja , die beißen auch direkt am Strand. Muss aber ne leichte Welle Brandung Schaum oä da sein.

Bei uns ist 5meter vom Ufer weg schon 1-1.5 Meter tief. 
Hatte am anderen Ende des Ortes ne Stelle da ging es nicht gleich so tief rein und die beißen trotzdem direkt am Ufer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, bin jetzt hier an der Costa brava vor Ort und habe die ersten Tage Fischen hinter mir.
> 
> Ersten Tag mit ner großen 140er asturie gestartet (Meeräschen Design). Ich habe die Landseite der Hafeneinfahrt befischt. Und prompt einen Biss bekommen der leider nicht hängen blieb.
> 
> ...



mist, das ist ja mal richtig blöd gelaufen.
Gute Besserung und alles Gute


----------



## Krallblei (23. August 2019)

Wolfsbarsch hockt gerne im flachen Wasser. Manchmal "robben" die auch durch den Sand.
Sehe sie immer. Fluss und Meer


----------



## Krallblei (24. August 2019)

Man(n) in genau drei Wochen wäre Abfahrt nach Spanien. 10 Tage Hardcore Fischen mit Dieter und Co. Und alles liegt in den Sternen! 
Wünscht mir Glück *liebguck*


----------



## Nidderauer (27. August 2019)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

auch wenn ich schon wieder ne Weile zurück bin, möchte ich es nicht versäumen, vom Urlaub an der italienischen Riviera zu berichten. Leider lief es alles nicht so, wie geplant, denn bei unserer Ankunft bot sich folgendes Bild:







Der Wohnmobil-Stellplatz an der Strandstraße ist nicht mehr in Betrieb. Bei uns verursachte das erstmal lange Gesichter und Ratlosigkeit, denn ein weiterer zum Angeln günstig gelegener Platz ist uns in dieser Region nicht bekannt. Letztlich bedeutete dieser Umstand, dass das Banana-Faltboot, sowie Außenborder und andere Bootsangelutensilien für etwa 4 Wochen im Womo verbleiben mußten, ohne zum Einsatz zu kommen. Und das in unserer luxuriösen 5,20 m-Kiste mit 2 Erwachsenen und 2 Heranwachsenden, da kommt Freude auf.

Die gesamt Region dort ist leider nicht sehr Camperfreundlich und so mußten wir uns ein ganzes Stück von der Magra-Mündung entfernen, um einen annähernd günstigen Stellplatz zu finden. Der zwar in Strandnähe lag, selbiger aber mit den dort üblichen Badeanstalten quasi zugepflastert war und keine für die erfolgreiche Angelei wichtigen nennenswerten Strukturen vorhanden waren. Aber immerhin, das Wasser war sauber, nach dem Baden gabs auch ohne Abduschen keinerlei der in Deutschland vielerorts üblichen Hautirritationen, nicht das schlechteste Zeichen.

Letztlich ließen wir es, was die Angelei angeht, erstmal langsam angehen. Nach ein paar Tagen fanden wir dann in ca 7 km Entfernung einen Hafen, auf dessen Anlagen das Angeln teilweise gestattet war. Und so ließen auch die ersten Fangerfolge bei den beobachteten Anglern nicht lange auf sich warten, sodass wir dann auch unser Gerümpel "herauskramten". Dieses musste aufs Notwendigste reduziert werden, weil eine Anreise mit dem Fahrrad erforderlich war, mangels Parkplätzen für Wohnmobile direkt vor Ort .....

Die ersten Angelversuche mit Krabbe endeten dann so:






Beim Angeln mit Futterkorb sah es dann sogar so aus:






Versuche mit Seeringlern ergaben zeitweise eine gute Bißfrequenz, allerdings schien es wie verhext, nahezu sämtliche Anhiebe gingen ins Leere, sowas hatte ich bis dato beim Grundangeln auch noch nicht erlebt. Weil dabei die teuren Köder sehr oft abgeknabbert wurden, mußte also die gezielte Spionage bei den Kollegen für Abhilfe sorgen, dort fanden nämlich regelmäßig Orata den Weg in den Kescher. Es gab auch andere interessante Dinge zu beobachten, nämlich wie man Bluefish fängt. 






Bei uns blieb an diesem Tag neben einer kleineren Orata auch ein aus dem letzten Urlaub nicht unbekannter Meerrabe hängen, leider tief geschluckt. 






Dieser Fisch verströmt allerdings bereits über seinen Schleim einen unangenehmen Geruch, der sich beim Ausnehmen dann noch dermaßen intensiviert, dass es einem den Appetit verschlägt.






Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## Nidderauer (27. August 2019)

Fortsetzung:






Unter diesem Fischschwarm hakte ich auf Blinker einen sehr kompakten und ovalen Fisch mit schmalen Längsstreifen in silber und blau und leicht unterständigem Maul. Weil der ca. 40 cm lange Fisch von außen gehakt war, erschien dieser im Drill sehr viel größer, als er tatsächlich war. Weil ich nicht wußte, was es ist, setzte ich den Fisch nach dem Landen zurück, auch machte ich kein Foto. Weitere Bisse gab es in Reichweite der Fischschwärme nicht. Von denen gab es verschiedene, kleine Makrelen, Sardinen, Meeräschen,....

Dafür gabs beim Grundangeln noch kleinere Orata. 






Nach der zweiten Oratapfanne






und einem erneut schönen Bluefisch beim Profi






gab es dann auch bei uns neue Ziele. Leider gelang es uns nicht, Köderfische in der passenden Größe zu fangen und so mußte notgedrungen ein Meerrabe herhalten. Nur für ein paar Minuten ist dieser im Wasser geschwommen, als er plötzlich auftrieb. Auf die Entfernung war nicht erkennbar, warum und so holte ich erst etwa eine Stunde später ein, um zu erkennen, dass knapp daneben eben auch vorbei ist.






Vielleicht war das auch ganz gut so, ob das 7-kg-Stahlvorfach gehalten hätte, wage ich zu bezweifeln angesichts der Beißkraft dieser Fische. Die Spezies dort fischen jedenfalls deutlich stärkeres Material. Weitere Versuche mit Orata als Köder brachten keine weiteren Bisse.

Das war dann auch der letzte Tag, an dem wir ohne größeren Aufwand diese Angelstelle erreichen konnten, der gesamte Hafenbereich wurde wegen eines Konzertes nach und nach abgesperrt.

Trotzdem gabs noch ein paar Angelversuche mit eher mäßgen Erfolgen...






... der Fang eines "Blue" war mir dann auch noch vergönnt ...






... auch solche Gesellen, die man lieber nicht anfassen sollte, eines von vielen Petermännchen.






Ein paar Tage später fand beim leichten Grundangeln mit Umsonst-Naturködern eine weitere Fischart den Weg in meinen Kescher. Von den insgesamt 4 in kurzer Zeit gefangenen Exemplaren blieb leider nur ein einziger übrig, weil offenbar ein Pulpo meinen Keschersack unter die Steinschüttung gezogen hatte und nach dem gewaltsamen herausziehen lediglich der Kleinste dieser Art im zerrissenen Netz hängengeblieben war. Jedenfalls stellte sich dieser in gegrillter Form den Orata als geschmacklich ebenbürtig heraus, sodass diese Art zu Angeln im nächsten Urlaub etwas intensiviert wird. Welcher Art diese Fische waren, weiß ich allerdings immer noch nicht.






Und was wirklich zum Verzweifeln war, wie zum Teufel bekommt man diese Fische an den Haken??? Einen einzigen Fisch konnte ich auf Blinker mit nachgeschaltetem Naturköder fangen, Attacken auf Kunst-/Naturköderkombinationen gab es zu Genüge, allerdings blieb nur ein einziger dieser Fische hängen. Geschmacklich in filetierter Form übrigens keineswegs zu unterschätzen. Umso ärgerlicher, wenn selbst bei solchem Fischaufkommen nix hängenbleibt.....






Nach gut 3 Wochen ging es dann auch wieder in Richtung Heimat. Hätte das Strandkonzert nicht den Zugang zu den Angelplätzen verhindert, wären wir auch noch ein paar Tage länger geblieben, so war aber irgendwie die Luft ein wenig raus, um sich nochmal neuen Zielen zu widmen, zumal die Enge im Womo so langsam nervte. Trotz aller Widrigkeiten war es ein gelungener Urlaub und durchs sehr häufige Radelfahren sogar mit einigen verschwundenen Pfunden verbunden. Es ist halt immer schwierig, wenn man komplett unbekanntes Terrain betritt und man nicht weiß, was man zu erwarten hat. Fürs gezielte Grundangeln auf Distanz oder auch zum Bluefischangeln verfüge ich durchaus über mehr als genug Tackle, aber was bringt es, wenn sich das erforderliche Gerät überwiegend zuhause im Hobbyraum befindet?

Gute Fänge gelingen oft nur noch, wenn man sich entsprechend spezialisiert. Die Möglichkeiten, sich zu spezialisieren sind allerdings dermaßen vielfältig geworden, dass man unmöglich sämtliches Gerät mit auf Reisen nehmen kann. Zumindest tue ich mich da extrem schwer, das Tackle in Richtung "Allround" zusammen zu stellen. Im Grunde genommen war ich auf andere, mir bekannte Angelstellen ausgerichtet, was ja leider nicht geklappt hat.

Trotzdem war es großes Glück, dieses neue Plätzchen entdeckt zu haben, was für die Zukunft wohl einiges an Potential bietet.

Die wichtigste Erkenntnis aus diesem Urlaub ist, das die Angelei mit handelsüblichen Kunstködern wohl mittlerweile an ihren Grenzen angekommen ist. Auf ladenneue Kunstköder von der Stange gabs nicht einen einzigen Biß, auch konnte ich keine Erfolge bei anderen Anglern beobachten.

Natürliche Köder finden immer einen Abnehmer, darauf wird die nächste Reise etwas mehr ausgerichtet sein, auch wenn die Fische aufgrund des Angeldrucks doch recht vorfachscheu sind.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Krallblei (27. August 2019)

Hi

Danke für dein Bericht!!

Der Babyblue ist geil


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2019)

klasse Bericht, und die Fänge sind doch auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. August 2019)

Schöner Bericht Sven! Danke! Da sieht man mal wieder die Vielfalt!


----------



## Bertone (28. August 2019)

@ Nidderauer

Aah, Trachinotus ovatus. Jup, lecker und ab 30-40 cm  geht das richtig rund am leichten Gerät.

Wie hakt man die?
Ganz einfach: freie Leine, 10er-12er Haken an 16-18er Vorfach und 20-25er transparente Mono als Hauptschnur. Köder kleines Kügelchen vom Weißen eines Brötchens so aufgeknetet, dass die Hakenspitze sichtbar bleibt. Kruste vom Brötchen taugt nichts. Gut sind Ruten mit 2,70 bis 3,0 um etwas von Mole, Steg oder Ufermauer weg zu kommen, ich nehme dazu eine 2,80er 5-15g Rute.
Man gibt ~10-30m Schnur raus, je nach Tiefe und Strömung, Bügel bleibt offen, Bissanzeiger ist die empfindlichste Fingerkuppe, heißt man hält die Hauptschnur leicht zwischen 2 Fingern und sobald es zuppelt gibt man frei und unterstützt für kurze Zeit (2-3 Sek) den Schnurablauf von der Rolle, da darf nichts ruckeln, sonst sind die weg. Dann Rutenspitze nach vorne, Bügel zu und sobald die Schnur beginnt zu spannen kommt der Anhieb.

Ich kam vor 30 Jahren auf Porto Santo zu der Art zu fischen wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde, sozusagen, also ganz zufällig. Die Einheimischen fischten mit einer Art Paternoster am Schwimmer auf Meeräschen? was immer. Weil ich aber zeitlebens eine absolute Pfeife im Meeräschen angeln war (und noch bin) und natürlich Mangels passender Ausrüstung musste eine Alternative gefunden werden. So kann man fischen vom Molenkopf, Jetty oder bis zum Bauchnabel im Surf, sandigen Boden haben die halt gerne.

Edit:
Ooh, glaube ich habe auf den falschen Bild/Text-Zusammenhang kommentiert, die Fische unten, die Unhakbaren, sind Meeräschen. Ich lasse mal stehen, vielleicht kann der eine oder andere ja die beschriebene Methode gebrauchen.


----------



## Seriola (28. August 2019)

Kurze Anmerkung: Der vermeintliche Meerrabe ist eher ein Umberfisch. Gehört zwar zur Familie ist dennoch ein Cousin


----------



## Nidderauer (29. August 2019)

Hallo und vielen Dank fürs positive Feedback und die Tipps.

Ja, die Meeräschen, die versuchen sich mancherorts sogar im Wellenreiten 






Ich habe da alles ausprobiert, was mein verfügbares Tackle zugelassen hat, z.T. auch noch viel feiner, mit Brot, grünen Fadenalgen, Maden, Seeringler,.....

Danke für den Tip, dass die Fische bei Widerstand sofort loslassen, das werde ich bei den Montagen im nächsten Urlaub entsprechend berücksichtigen.

Ein einheimischer Spezialist fing an einem Nachmittag, an dem auch ich meine einzige Meeräsche gefangen habe, 4 Fische dieser Art in ca. 3 Stunden mit einem Spirulino und nachgeschalteter Kunst-/Naturköderkombi. Leider kann ich nichtmal etwas dazu sagen, unter welchen Umständen genau ich meine Meeräsche (ca. 40 cm) gefangen habe, denn nach dem Auswerfen des Blinkers mit Naturköder wurde ich durch meinen Junior abgelenkt und nach dem wohl viel zu späten Ankurbeln hing der Fisch dran. Das war so eine typische Situation, die wohl jeder Angler kennt. Stundenlang geht nix, man wird unkonzentriert, angelt vielleicht unbewußt auch etwas anders und plötzlich hängt ein Fisch dran und man weiß eigentlich garnicht, warum. Und kann den Erfolg eben auch nicht wiederholen.

Ich habe es selbstverständlich auch ausprobiert, die Montage vom erfolgreichen Spezialisten nachzubauen, aber darauf hatte ich nichtmal mehr Bisse....

Der Meeräschenspezialist war auch an zwei weiteren Tagen, an dem wir auch dort waren, vor Ort. Da sah es mit dessen Erfolgen aber weitaus schlechter aus, einmal blieb er Schneider, ein anderes Mal fing er den ganzen Nachmittag bis in die Abendstunden nur einen einzigen Fisch, obwohl mehr als genug dieser Fische (oft) im Schwarm unterwegs waren. Man merkt aber schon, dass sich die Fische verteilen bzw. nicht mehr ganz so nah an die Oberfläche kommen, wenn man den Schwarm ein paar Mal angeworfen hat.

Bezüglich des Umber/Meerrabe bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, auch habe ich kein wirklich vergleichbares Foto im Netz finden können, obwohl diese Art dort wahrlich keine Seltenheit ist. Auch wird bezüglich Umber zumindest in Frankreich von einem gutem Speisefisch gesprochen, allerdings meinte ein französischer Junge auf unserem Womostellplatz, dass dieser Fisch absolut kein kulinarischer Hochgenuß ist und man ihn doch eher nicht in die Pfanne hauen sollte. Unsere geruchlichen Wahrnehmungen gingen da nämlich in dieselbe Richtung.

Immerhin hat sich ein Bluefisch nicht davon abhalten lassen, sich eine Schwanzhälfte dieser Art zu gönnen.

Um welche Art handelt es sich denn bei den Fischen mit den schwarzen Flossenspitzen? Es könnte sich um Schwarmfische handeln, denn es bissen 4 Stück innerhalb von ca. 15 Minuten und dann gabs in einer Stunde Angelns keine weiteren Erfolge mehr. Die anderen Exemplare waren z.T. deutlich größer bis ca. 35 cm.

Grüße Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. August 2019)

Das ist der besagte Trachinotus ovatus. Ein leckerer fisch. Wird uch nicht viel größer als diese 30-40 cm. Jagt gerne in Gruppen und treibt die kleinen Fische dann in Baitballs zusammen.


----------



## Nidderauer (29. August 2019)

Oh das hab ich ganz verpennt, ich dachte das wäre auf die Meeräsche bezogen, aber die ist ja bekanntermaßen eine mugil. Also ne Palo, ich dachte mir das schon, dass es in Richtung Stachelmakrele geht.

Der Fisch, den ich unterhalb eines Schwarmes von außen gehakt hatte, war übrigens mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Goldstriemen. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldstrieme

Der Angelplatz dort war aber auch dermaßen gefährlich, dass ich nicht ständig hoch und runter kraxeln konnte. Unten, beim Ködersuchen, Angeln und Keschern wurde man ab und zu von einer dort nicht unüblichen höheren Welle komplett durchnässt und oben, ca. 3-4 m höher auf den Steinen war das sensiblere Material gelagert, das nicht unbedingt naß werden sollte, darunter auch der Foto. Und gerade das Klettern auf feuchten Steinen ist nicht ohne, mich haut es da auch regelmäßig hin, auch z.B. auf Ostseemolen. Glücklicherweise bisher ohne schlimmere Blessungen, Dir an dieser Stelle gute Besserung Kay.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. August 2019)

Danke Sven, habe mir dann anstatt ein Boot Krücken gemietet.


----------



## Nidderauer (30. August 2019)

Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten Kay. Hab jetzt mal die letzten ca. 15 Seiten durchgelesen, wow, wirklich schöne Berichte, Gratulation zu den Fängen. Aber leider auch Diskussionen, die nur dazu führen, dass man die Lust zum Lesen und Schreiben verliert. Wirklich schade, es hätte sicher jeder hier gerne eine Yacht am Mittelmeer und würde täglich in Traumrevieren angeln, aber ist das tägliche Fangerlebnis dann noch etwas Besonderes?

Es gibt sicher auch bessere und schlechtere Guides und nicht nur der gute Guide weiß das schon vor Angelbeginn, dass der Tag schwierig werden wird. Auch der erfahrene Angler weiß das und bezahlt trotzdem noch manchmal Lehrgeld, genau, wie der unerfahrene Angler, der erst seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen muss.

Die Umweltbedingungen verändern sich, Wetter/Klima/Strömungen/Wasserqualität und die Angelbedingungen auch. Fische bleiben aus oder tauchen dort auf, wo sie nie zuvor waren. Für jemanden wie mich, der wohl meist nur einmal im Jahr für im Schnitt 2 Wochen in Richtung Mittelmeer aufbricht, ist jeder Fangbericht von großem Interesse. Nicht zu vergessen das riesige Knowhow hier in der Gruppe. Zuviel Berichte gibt es grundsätzlich nicht, nur zuwenig.

Aber um nochmal auf das Wesentliche zu kommen, beim Lesen der Berichte fielen mir vor allem die vergleichsweise riesigen Petermännchen auf. Ist das dieselbe Art, wie das, was ich als fingerlangen Kleinkrams gefangen habe? Das war nämlich nicht nur dieser eine Fisch, sondern deutlich mehr als 10 Stück und die hatten nahezu alle dieselbe Größe von ca. 10 cm und aufgrund dessen auch extrem schwierig zu greifen. Die fingen nämlich wild an zu zappeln, sobald man sich mit der Hand näherte. Die wissen ihre Rückenflosse einzusetzen.

Wie gefährlich sind die eigentlich? In noch kleinerer Ausführung sind diese Fische nämlich auch in vielerlei kleinen Pfützen am felsigen Ufer zu finden und dort in Reichweite der Kids, die mit ihren Netzen auf der Pirsch sind.

Aber um auch nochmal auf das Thema Kunstköder zurückzukommen, ich war grundsätzlich nie in der Morgendämmerung unterwegs, vor 9 Uhr waren wir überhaupt nie am Wasser. Entsprechend sollte man meine Aussagen da einordnen, dass ich auf reine Kukö keinerlei Bisse erzielen konnte und auch keine Fangerfolge bei anderen Anglern in Sichtweite beobachten konnte. Erst die Kombi mit Naturködern brachte da ein paar wenige Erfolge. Reine Naturköder fingen allerdings deutlich besser.

Grüße Sven


----------



## broki (30. August 2019)

Da hier jetzt wieder ein bisschen Ruhe eingekehrt ist dachte ich ich melde mich doch mal wieder.. Ist jetzt eine ganze Weile her, habe immer mal wieder mitgelesen. Petri allen die was gefangen haben die letzten Monate, gar Jahre.
Ich bin im Moment in Sardinien und werde berichten falls es etwas zu berichten gibt.
Bin jetzt den zweiten Tag hier, bis jetzt gab es ausser einem kleinen Barracuda, ein paar kleinere Lampugas/Mahis und einen guten Aussteiger auf Jig, herzlich wenig. Ist noch etwas früh, mitte September wäre mir deutlich lieber gewesen. Ich werde die zweite Ferienwoche wahrscheinlich an der Westküste verbringen und hoffe dort auf etwas grösseres  und vorallem mehr Angelzeit.

Gruss


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. August 2019)

@Nidderauer Sven es gibt im Mittelmeer mindestens drei Arten Petermännchen.
Ich fange auch regelmäßig welche mit Portionsgröße (25+cm), vor allem beim Schleppen, wenn Sandgrund in der Umgebung ist.
Ich hatte auch schon beschrieben, dass die gerne mal einige Meter aufsteigen, um sich einen flach laufenden Schleppwobbler zu schnappen.
Ich halte sie für gefährlich, wenn man ihnen nicht gebührend Respekt zollt. Der Stich eines Petermännchen-Stachels kann je nach Konstitution und individuellen Voraussetzungen schon mal nen Urlaub verhageln.
Bei kleinen Exemplaren verzichte ich auch auf jegliche Releaseversuche. Die töte ich bevor ich sie abhake. Ich hab schon gesehen, wie so eine Begegnung ausgehen kann...

Das mit dem sehr mäßigen Erfolg der Kunstköderangelei von Land bei grellem Tageslicht kann ich so fast unterschreiben.
Aber auch bei der Naturköderangelei gibt es bei uns jeweils morgens und abends ein Zeitfenster, wo alle Fische tun wie blöd und wo man am ehesten große Exemplare Meerbrassen fängt.
Ich finde, selbst beim Bootsangeln in 80m Tiefe sind die Zeiten der Sonnenhöchststände nicht sonderlich produktiv.
Allerdings gibt es Wetterlagen mit veränderten Strömungsverhältnissen und Wellenbildung/Weißwasser, die das zumindest teilweise aufheben.

Bei mir geht's zum Glück am Mittwoch los für einen ganzen Monat. Nach nem gesundheitlich schweren Jahr kann ich so ne Angel-Reha echt brauchen 
Ich werde dann berichten, muss einfach dran denken die Gopro immer mit zu nehmen. Ich bin halt noch von der analogen Generation 

tight lines! Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2019)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Aber um nochmal auf das Wesentliche zu kommen, beim Lesen der Berichte fielen mir vor allem die vergleichsweise riesigen Petermännchen auf. Ist das dieselbe Art, wie das, was ich als fingerlangen Kleinkrams gefangen habe? Das war nämlich nicht nur dieser eine Fisch, sondern deutlich mehr als 10 Stück und die hatten nahezu alle dieselbe Größe von ca. 10 cm und aufgrund dessen auch extrem schwierig zu greifen. Die fingen nämlich wild an zu zappeln, sobald man sich mit der Hand näherte. Die wissen ihre Rückenflosse einzusetzen.
> 
> Wie gefährlich sind die eigentlich? In noch kleinerer Ausführung sind diese Fische nämlich auch in vielerlei kleinen Pfützen am felsigen Ufer zu finden und dort in Reichweite der Kids, die mit ihren Netzen auf der Pirsch sind.



Dein Foto fand ich ohnehin komisch! Erstens wie du den hälst, der hat ja Stacheln auf dem Kiemendeckel. Und ansonsten sieht der auch irgendwie anders aus als meine Petermänner. Ich fange im wesentlichen zwei Sorten. Eine mit bläulichen Streifen und sehr schöner Färbung (das ist der Normale) und dann noch einen etwas gedrungeneren mit dunkleren Farben. Für die exakten Namen müsste ich ein Buch zur Hand nehmen. 

Petermännchen hocken eigentlich nicht in Felstümpeln. Das werden einfach Grundeln und Schleimfische sein. Es gibt kleine Petermännchen in Ufernähe auf Sand (auch viel dann aber solche ganz kleinen und da gibts auch noch ähnlich aussehende, die es nicht sind. Die meisten die ich gesehen habe hocken tiefer halb im Sand vergraben. Da werden sie ja auch nicht so viel gestört. Aber beim Angeln lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Mein Papa wurde vor Ewigkeiten mal in den Fuß gestochen, da wird das ganze Bein dick. Kann man definitiv drauf verzichten. Sie sind ja auch nicht gerade selten das muss man ganz klar sagen! 

Zum Kunstköder Angeln ich habe auch schon tagsüber gefangen und z.B. auf Youtube bei Lured Fishing sieht man das ja auch ständig. Es ist immer eine Frage des Wann man Wo Was probieren sollte. Für den 3-6 Wochen mittelmeerangler kaum möglich sich das anzueignen vor allem wenn man immer die Orte wechselt. Aber wie baumi sagt z.B. bei Weißwasser kann man gut auf Sargos und Wolfsbarsche Spinnen und in trüben Wässern auch gut auf Wolf usw. Bestimmte Fische wie Mahis und Palometta jagen gerne tagsüber.

@broki Willkommen zurück. Dir einen schönen Urlaub und natürlich (nicht ganz uneigensinnig ) auch reichlich Fänge! Freue mich auf deine Berichte. 

Jetzt wo mein Freund der Jürgen sich zurückgezogen hat ist ja hier auch wieder schön Ruhe eingekehrt


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2019)

Bin als Kind zweimal auf ein Petermännchen gestanden.
Das merkte man sofort.
Hatte Höllische Schmerzen für 1-2 Stunden..


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2019)

TADA

10 Tage Costa Brava sind safe.

In Haargenau 14 Tagen geht es los

Ab zu Dieter und Manni


(Danke an alle die Daumen gedrückt haben)


----------



## broki (31. August 2019)

Wie Dario bereits gesagt hat gibt es doch einige Arten welche auch an sonnigen Tagen aktiv sind. Zu ergänzen währen noch Amberjack sowie Thunfischartige. Sobald es ein wenig bewölkt ist gehen auch Barracudas ganz gut. Hatte ich auch schon Massenfänge um die Mittagszeit. Wolfsbarsch ebenso möglich.. Ich würde mich da nicht zu fest auf die Tageszeit festfahren, besonders wenn man menschenleere und wenn möglich tiefe Spots erreichen kann. Am See sagen die Leute auch immer über die Mittagszeit geht nichts und ein Freund von mir fängt regelmässig sehr gut.
Wichtig ist imho möglichst häufig am Wasser zu sein und den Fisch auch mal in der Tiefe zu suchen.
Die Palette an möglichen Fischen ist damit sicherlich am grössten..


----------



## Angorafrosch (1. September 2019)

@Nidderauer 
Moin Sven, das dürften Petermännchen sein. Gierige kleine hoch giftige  Biester. Meine größten waren ca.20cm. Das  Gift sitzt in den Strahlen der, oft schwarzen bzw dunklen Rückenflosse und in kleinen Dornen an den Kiemendeckeln.  Das Gift löst starke Schmerzen und Schwellungen aus die Tage anhalten können. Gibt's hier auch  thread: giftige Fische in Nord und Ostsee. Was bedingt helfen soll: die Einstichstelle schnellstens auf über 50 Grad erhitzen. Das zerstört das Eiweiß basierte Gift.
Ich hab mich bisher noch nicht an die Fische zur Verarbeitung rangetraut. Sollen aber köstlich sein. Ein Tipp war Rückenflosse und Kiemendeckel mittels Schere abschneiden und sicher entsorgen bzw nicht drauf treten. AFBaumgartner hat da sicher noch mehr Infos zu. 
Werd es probieren. Erst einen mit dem Fischtöter gegen die zappelei und dann weiter. Wenn ich ab Donnerstag/Freitag  an der Adria bin fang ich sicher das ein oder andere Exemplar. Werde berichten sofern möglich.
Schönen Sonntag Euch allen.
Andreas


----------



## senner (1. September 2019)

Gestern mal vom Strand aus bisschen gesponnen. Kaum Wellen, keine richtigen Bisse nur ein paar Zupfer am Mini-Gummi..aber dafür einen schönen Sonnenuntergang mit Blick auf Barcelona. Auch gut


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. September 2019)

Moin allerseits
Nach etwa 2 Wochen ein kleiner Zwischenbericht von mir aus der Rosas Bucht.
Also das Wetter war klasse bisher, das Fischen schwierig.
Jede Menge makrelen, 2 verlorene gute blue Fisch, ein paar meerbrassen, doraden, aber auch das war nicht doll bisher.
Dazu noch fehlbisse auf livebait.
Wieder absolut keine bonitos.
Gestern dann mahi party unter einer weedline.
12 Stück und 3 kleine zurück. Auf jigs...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. September 2019)




----------



## ralle (2. September 2019)

Die gucken schon angriffslustig !!  
Feines Bild


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. September 2019)

So ähnlich sah das schon aus. . Nur eben spinnfischen


----------



## Krallblei (2. September 2019)

Mir schmecken die Makrelen besser 

Komme bald Dieter. Lass was übrig.


----------



## Krallblei (2. September 2019)

Zähle Sekunden......


----------



## broki (3. September 2019)

Heute um die Mittagszeit auf der Suche nach Gabelmakrelen erfolglos geblieben. Abends ging auf Minnows nichts worauf ich auf Jigs umgestiegen bin. Ein guter Barrakuda um die 80cm und ein zweiter in ähnlicher Grösse verloren. Morgen gebe ich meinem Projekt Dentex nochmal eine Chance und werde, falls der Mistral tatsächlich abflaut versuchen ebenfalls einige Mahis zu überlisten.

Gruss

Ps: Sorry für das besch.. eidene Foto


----------



## Angorafrosch (3. September 2019)

So, Böötchen starklar zur Testfahrt am Balaton. Ab Freitag gehts dann Küstennah mit Vollgas in die Adria.


----------



## broki (3. September 2019)

@Angorafrosch 
Was wiegt das Boot mit allem drumm und drann?


----------



## Angorafrosch (3. September 2019)

@broki 
Boot 45kg, Motor 11kg, Akku 23kg, Anker 1,5kg und Echolot samt Geberstange auch nochmal ca. 1,5kg. Also 82kg + Ruten, Kescher tackle und Köder schätzungsweise 90kg fahr-/angelbereit.


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. September 2019)

Damit kannst du sicherlich gut was anfangen. Ich wette, in kürze kommt dann der Verbrenner dran.
Sicherheitsgerödel brauchst du keines? Ich hab für GR sicher noch mal 15 kg vorgeschriebene Sicherheitsausrüstung dabei.


----------



## Lottironra (3. September 2019)

Hat jemand evtl Fangerfahrung in Empuriabrava an der Mündung vom La muga und kann von Fängen berichten?
Ich werde Spinnfischen mit gummifisch in der Hoffnung auf Wolfsbarsch evtl hakt sich ein Fisch mit dem man nicht rechnet.
An unseren Haus am Kanal werde ich warscheinlich mit der Pose und Brot auf Meeräsche gehen.
Lohnt es sich im Kanal zu Spinnen ?
Hoffe jemand kann von Erfahrungen berichten


----------



## Krallblei (3. September 2019)

Wann bist unten?


----------



## Lottironra (3. September 2019)

Vom kommenden Samstag an 2 Wochen lang .


----------



## Krallblei (3. September 2019)

Komme nächste Woche Sonntag. Bin aufm Camping neben der Muga. Bin jeden morgen an der Mündung. Allerdings immer sehr sehr früh


----------



## Lottironra (3. September 2019)

Ok was heisst denn sehr sehr früh ?


----------



## Krallblei (3. September 2019)

Sonnenaufgang ca.


----------



## Lottironra (3. September 2019)

Ok ja denke falls ich an die Mündung komme werde ich auch gegen Sonnenaufgang da sein


----------



## Angorafrosch (4. September 2019)

@afbaumgartner  Benziner mit 8-10 PS ist schon geplant. Rettungsweste brauch ich noch für's Meer. Rest ist vorhanden, nehm ich hier am Balaton aber nicht mit . Hier darf man ab 4bft begrenzt und ab 6bft garnicht mehr in/auf's Wasser.


----------



## broki (4. September 2019)

Was hat das Ding denn gekostet alles in allem?


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. September 2019)

@broki Boot neu 400€, Motor 55lbs und Akku 92Ah gebraucht jedoch unbenutzt 350€, Echolot neu 135€, Zubehör wie Geberstange, Rutenhalter, Anker etc. rund 100€.


----------



## broki (5. September 2019)

Ach das geht ja noch. Ich hatte schon mal so ein Projekt ins Auge gefasst. Ich befürchte allerdings dass ich dann auch ein grösseres Auto brauche
Ich habe die letzten 2 Tage übrigens astrein geschneidert. Schlussendlich bin ich auch mehr geklettert als ich geangelt habe..


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. September 2019)

Hallo allerseits
Ich wollte mal eine Frage ins board stellen.
Um diese Jahreszeit wurden hier in der Bucht von Rosas immer viele Bonitos gefangen. Auch in guten Größen.
Die letzten Jahre wurde das immer weniger und die Fische immer kleiner.
Dieses Jahr habe ich in gut zwei Wochen nicht einen einzigen mehr gefangen. Die Kollegen hier auch nicht.
Die Bonitos sind anscheinend von hier verschwunden.
Vom einzigen mir bekannten Fang hatte Dario berichtet, gefangen von der kaimauer in Roses.
Mich würde nun interessieren, ob das hier ein regionales Phänomen ist, oder in anderen Teilen des Mittelmeers genauso.
Nebenbei bemerkt finden wir das hier seeehr schade. Bonitos waren immer haupt Zielfisch um diese Zeit.
Also wenn ihr dazu etwas wisst, bitte mitteilen.
Ansonsten allen TL Dieter


----------



## Salt (6. September 2019)

Moin Dieter, 

Die gleiche Entwicklung hab ich vor Jahren teilweise auch auf Malta erlebt und sehe das die letzten Jahre auch auf den Canaren....die gefangenen Fische werden weniger und kleiner und teilweise verschiebt sich auch die Saison.
Woran es liegt weiß ich auch nicht....auf Lanzarote sagen sie es gibt zu wenig sardinen und auf Malta hieß es die anziehenden Thunfischbestände fressen das Meer leer

Völlig verschwunden sind sie zwar nie aber meine Reviere sind ja ein Stück weit "off shore", eine Bucht am Festland kann da nochmal anders sein denke ich


----------



## Tomasz (6. September 2019)

Ich lese oft und gerne in diesem Thema mit. Ich habe schon ewig keine Fotos mehr gepostet und muss mal sehen ob das so klappt, wie ich mir das denke.
Ich fahre nächste Woche mit meiner Familie nach Kroatien, genauer gesagt nach Zadar. Da wird es Zeit an den letzten Mittelmeerurlaub im letzten September zurückzudenken. Wir waren eine Woche in Südfrankreich (Saint-Cyprien). Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, zum Angeln blieb wenig Zeit und die wenigen male, die ich es mit Kunstködern (mein Meerforellenzeug) oder Tintentischarmen aus der Dose probiert hatte blieben ohne Erfolg. Ich hätte einfach mal zu Anfang des Urlaubs schnorcheln sollen, statt gegen Ende. Beim Schnorcheln hat sich gezeigt, dass die Fische zumeist sehr ufernah bei ca. 1,3 m Wassertiefe standen. Zu sehen waren verschiedene Brassen, Barakkudaschwärme, bunte Barschartige, Sprottenschwärme und Wolfbarsche. Teilweise waren die Fische recht groß und ließen sich von mir kaum stören. Die Brassen nahmen auch sehr zutraulich Miesmuscheln, die ich Ihnen vorhielt. Das entscheidende war dabei die richtigen Stellen zu finden, wo sich die Fische sammelten. Das waren z.B. Fels- oder Betonblöcke gerne in Steinfeldern und auf Sandflächen entlang der Steinbuhne. Die Fische standen dabei sehr eng zusammen und Drumherum war oft kaum ein Fisch zu beobachten. Besonders die Barakkudas, die Wolfsbarsche und die großen Sprottenschwärme fand ich großartig. Ich war schon oft in verschieden tropischen Gewässern schnorcheln, aber Südfrankreich stand dem bei den Fischarten kaum nach. Ich hoffe das es in Kroation dann auch endlich mal klappt einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen. 




Fischtheke im Hafen von St. Cyprien. Ich habe vergessen, was der Wolfsbarsch genau gewogen hatte. Aber es waren einige Kilo. Der Fisch ging schließlich an eine Restaurant.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. September 2019)

Das mit den Fotos scheint zu klappen, also weiter in Text und Bild.
Da ich keinen Fisch mit nach Hause brachte, kauften wir an der Fischtheke im Hafen.




Zum Beispiel diese Brassen (?) hier.

Die Franzosen kauften an einem Tag wie wild diese kleinen roten Fische (Rouget) und erklärten uns es sei eine Delikatesse, die man frittieren soll. Ich hoffe dass waren nicht die Fische, die es zahlreich im Hafenbecken gab.





Im Hafen waren neben all den Jachten auch noch Fischer, die anscheinend mit Langleinen fischten.










Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. September 2019)

Ein beliebter Angelplatz war der Zugang zu der großen Lagune nördlich von St. Cyprien.




Soweit ich das beobachten konnte wurde hier allerdings nichts gefangen, obwohl kleine Fische da waren.

Hier wird an der Außenseite der Hafenmole geangelt. Es gab auch einen, der die Steinmole mit einer Harpune  abtauchte und es gab Einheimische die mit langen dicken Knüppeln direkt vor den Steinen fischen. Auf Weichtiere?









Einmal hielt ich es bis in die laue Sommernacht aus, aber auch das ohne Erfolg. Aber auch andere Angler haben kaum etwas gefangen, egal wo ich sie antraf.

In dieser kleinen Bucht tummelten sich die Fische um einen Betonblock, der unter Wasser lag.





Geangelt wurde wohl schon lange an dieser Küste. Hier ein Bild aus 1912. Le Peucher von Louis Delfau.






Boote auf der sehr flachen Lagune. Auch hier waren Angler.





Die Lagune in der Abendsonne.





Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. September 2019)

Für einen Tagesausflug waren wir in Spanien am Cap des Creus.














Eine tolle Gegend.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. September 2019)

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. Das Wasser war im September noch so warm, dass dieser Angler nur mit Badehose ins Wasser ging.





Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. September 2019)

Südlich von St. Cyprien entwässert der Fluss Tech ins Meer. Das soll auch ein guter Spot sein. Im September war das Flussbett allerdings trocken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2019)

wunderschöne Photoserie,
danke


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. September 2019)

Hallo Olaf 
Was du schreibst wurde mir hier auch als mögliche Erklärung genannt. Aber nichts genaues weiß man nicht. 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre die Berufs Fischerei. Die sind immer gut für die Dezimierung von Beständen. 
Sehr deutlich sieht man das bei den BFTs.
 Die wurden abgefischt bis fast nichts mehr übrig war. Dann hat man eingesehen, dass es so nicht weiter geht, und man diese Goldgrube selbst komplett zerstört.
Als dann Quoten eingeführt wurden, haben sich die Bestände spürbar erholt. 
Das hat man auch hier an der Küste deutlich gemerkt.
Wie das bei bonitos ist weiß ich nicht. 
Also weiterhin, wer etwas dazu weiß, bitte melden.


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. September 2019)

Damit ihr versteht, warum mich das so besonders interessiert und anfixt hier noch ein Bild vor ein paar Jahren.
Dieser hier mit über 6kg war der größte einer ganzen Reihe. Insgesamt etwa 30 Stück. Eine super Fischerei, die jetzt auf Null ist.


----------



## Krallblei (6. September 2019)

Ja das ist echt ein Elend mit denen. Du weisst wie ich verrückt bin nach diesen Fisch.
Hoffe das sie wieder in Weg in die Bucht finden


----------



## flo1980 (7. September 2019)

Sind zurück in Bratwurstland, nachdem wir uns 2 Wochen auf der sehr schönen kroatischen Insel Hvar rumgetrieben haben. Fischereiliches Ergebnis: Tagsüber kleinere Fische (diverse Meerbrassen, Wolfsbarsch, Meeräschen), allerdings nicht über 30cm auf Brotflocke. Aber eine Vorspeise konnte ich immer fangen.
Nachts konnte ich in tiefem Wasser einen Conger (70cm) & eine Muräne (78cm) verhaften. Köder war jeweils ein Stück Hornhecht. Muränensteak war übrigens echt lecker.
Auf Livebait & Kunstköder am frühen Morgen gabs leider nix, auch wenn ein Kollege von Bonitos in Ufernähe erzählt hat.


----------



## flo1980 (7. September 2019)




----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. September 2019)

Schöner Bericht mit Fotos von Tomasz. Danke


----------



## Der Knüppler (7. September 2019)

Guad gefangen wieda: schöne Blaubarsche, Conger, Barracuda, Sepia, Petermännchen, Lica (weiß leider keinen deutschen Namen) usw.


----------



## Krallblei (7. September 2019)

Zähle immernoch Sekunden.....

Dreh durch hier. Hab seit Juli so Angelentzug..... Metadon hilft nicht 

Hör mein Kajak bis hier her schreien....hm


----------



## Angorafrosch (8. September 2019)

Gestern Mittag nach 30 min, zack.


----------



## Angorafrosch (8. September 2019)

Hatte den Haken extrem tief inhaliert. Auch wenn zu klein, er wäre gestorben. Also gehts heut auf den Grill.


----------



## Angorafrosch (9. September 2019)

Gestern kamen noch 2 schöne Schriftbarsche je 22cm hinzu. Und eine Krabbe war auch geil auf meine Montage. Leider lohn es nicht das Schlauchi zu wassern... Wetter zu unbeständig für Elektroantrieb. Nächstes Jahr gibt's n ca.8PS Benziner. Dann geht's auch bei 4bft noch raus. Bis dahin muss halt die Brandungsrute für Distanz sorgen.


----------



## Angorafrosch (9. September 2019)

Einer von mittlerweile 4 Schriftbarschen. Alle 20+ cm. Heut hab ich mal die Brandungsrute mit Makrelenpaternoster + shrimp, Sardinenstück und Kalamarifetzen ausgelegt. Damit nicht alles komplett auf Grund liegt hab ich n Auftriebskörper zwisch Paternoster und Hauptschnur.
Bringt das was bzw. hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329651
> 
> 
> 
> Bringt das was bzw. hat jemand Erfahrung damit?



Du wirst uns sicher erzählen, ob das was bringt.
danke schon mal


----------



## Krallblei (9. September 2019)

@Angorafrosch 

Du hast nen Angelhaken in der Brust 

Spass beiseite.

News aus der Bucht nicht sonderlich gut. Tage mit arg strammen Nordwind. Da ist rausfahren mit dem Boot unnötig. Dazu der Rio Muga hatte wegen fehlendem Wasser keinen Kontakt mehr zum Meer. Und das Boot von Manni ist gesunken 
Morgen soll es nochmal arg schütten.. Das spült die Muga wieder frei.. und wenn nicht helf ich und Dieter dann gerne nach 

(Die Touris aufm Camping mögen es wenn die Muga zu ist.. so können sie trocken rüber in die Stadt laufen.. Wir buddeln sie stets immer frei )
 Naja wir werden sehen.. 
Samstag geht es runter. 

2017 War ein ein grandioses Angeljahr dort. Letztes Jahr wars schlecht.. gebe alles und hoffe auf dicke Wölfe or mass.......

Wish me luck


----------



## Aal-bert (9. September 2019)

Hallo Krallblei, was ist mit Manfreds Boot passiert, wahren jahre lang auf Nautic, haben zusammen das Boot eingeweiht
und jetzt gesunken  sag liebe Grüße und unser mitgefühl an Manfred und Monika von Albert und Lydia.


----------



## Krallblei (9. September 2019)

Hi Du.

Genaues weiss ich jetzt auch nicht. Habe nicht weiter "gebohrt" ist alles schlimm genug.
Boot ist wohl raus ausm Wasser jetzt. Obs bald wieder fährt/oder überhaubt wieder weiss ich noch nicht.
Richtet es ihm aus am Sonntag.
Gruss


----------



## Aal-bert (9. September 2019)

OK, dachte bist vor Ort. Ja schlimm wenn sowas passiert. Hauptsache die zwei sind bei bester Gesundheit.
Danke.


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. September 2019)

Ja hier ist jetzt Regen und viel Wind. 
Ansonsten fange ich weiterhin nur kleine Fische. Gestern bin ich in einen Schwarm Obladas geraten. Immerhin.
Ein Kollege hat einen schönen blue gefangen und, oh Wunder, eine kurze Aktivität von Bonitos soll es auch gegeben haben mit einem Fang. 
Leider war ich woanders mit den Obladas, brandbrassen, beschäftigt. 
Albert, Mannis Boot ist im Hafen abgesoffen.
Motor ist aber zu retten, Rest noch unklar.


----------



## Krallblei (10. September 2019)

Hoffe wir das Beste für diesen außerordentlich netten und ehrlichen Mann.


----------



## Aal-bert (10. September 2019)

Hallo Dieter, 
Danke, man macht sich doch Gedanken wenn man so was mitbekommt und die betroffene gut kennt.
Dir wünsche ich noch viel Erfolg beim Angeln.
Liebe Grüße aus Kroatien


----------



## Aal-bert (10. September 2019)

Hallo Dieter, 
Danke, man macht sich doch Gedanken wenn man so was mitbekommt und die betroffene gut kennt.
Dir wünsche ich noch viel Erfolg beim Angeln.
Liebe Grüße aus Kroatien


----------



## Aal-bert (10. September 2019)

Das WLAN spinnt erst nichts dann zwei mal


----------



## broki (13. September 2019)

Hi Leute
Mein Urlaub ist zu Ende. Es gab kaum mehr Angeltage geschweige denn Fischkontakt. Laut meinem Kollegen der einen Angelladen an der Westküste führt hat fast niemand etwas gefangen. Es sei enorm schwierig, selbst Barrakudas fing er kaum, da noch zu warm.
Beisszeit häufig nur von 6.00 - 6.30.
Und die hab ich dann verpasst. An einem Morgen war ich gegen 6.40 am Wasser und konnte auf dem Weg einige Aktivität feststellen von grossen Räubern. Vermute mal Amberjacks. Am Wasser angekommen war der Spuck bereits wieder vorbei. Naja was solls, versuche das nächste Jahr zu einer anderen Jahreszeit runter zu kommen oder früher am Wasser zu sein .
Gruss und Petri


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2019)

So ein Sonnenaufgang am Meer ist trotzdem goldwert!


----------



## Krallblei (13. September 2019)

Dem Stimme ich zu


----------



## broki (13. September 2019)

Du sagst es


----------



## Angorafrosch (13. September 2019)

Heut dann mal mit Boot raus auf offene Meer. Nix auf dem Lot, nix nennenswertes am Haken. Paternoster nix, geschleppte Wobbler mit kalmar nix, irgendwie nur Kleinvieh am Start bei dem ich mir denk... Die haben sicher Zungen wie Giraffen. So Zunge um den Haken und alles runterzuzeln ohne das der Depp oben was bemerkt. Ständig alles abgelutscht, trotz Bait elastic. Naja noch hab ich 3 Tage. Evtl kommt zu Baby AJ und Schriftbarschen in Portionsgröße noch was hinzu.


----------



## Nidderauer (13. September 2019)

Bei so einem Ententeich ist es selbst an der Ostsee extrem schwierig, etwas an den Haken zu bekommen und da gibt es Dorsch und mehr als genug Plattfisch. Und ab spätestens 3bf kann es auf so einem kleinen Boot schon wieder recht ungemütlich werden. Wirklich gute Wetter- und Angelbedingungen haben heutzutage Seltenheitscharakter. Lieber auch mal nach Orten Ausschau halten, wo man bei schlechtem Wetter erfolgreich vom Ufer aus angeln kann. Wobei ein einziger guter Tag mit dem Kleinboot auf See die ganze Schlepperei, inkl. Auf und Abbauen immer Wert ist! Wünsche viel Erfolg und gute Bedingungen für die letzten Tage!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. September 2019)




----------



## Angorafrosch (17. September 2019)

So, Bilanz nach 1 Woche Adria. Zu Baby AJ und Schriftbarsche kam noch ein großer Meerjunker und eine Grundel um 20cm. Leider in Selce keine Chance auf Bootsangeln. Dafür 3 Montagen verloren. Zumindest von einer konnte ich beim Schnorcheln die schnur aus der wasser holen. Hab dabei auch Brassen 30cm + gesehen. Da es dort schnell tief wird hatte ich die Brandungsrute "abgefeuert" aber trotz Tiroler Hölzl jeder 2. Wurf ein Hänger. Gestern morgen waren dann Räuber im Hafen. Kleinfische sind im zick zack wie Hasen gesprungen. Aber speedjig mit naturköderfetzen standen nicht auf dem Speiseplan. Auch Popper, Topwater, Wobbler nicht. Trotzdem war es spannend und erholsam zugleich.


----------



## pulpot (17. September 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> ... Da es dort schnell tief wird hatte ich die Brandungsrute "abgefeuert" aber trotz Tiroler Hölzl jeder 2. Wurf ein Hänger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiroler Hölzl ging bei mir auch nie vernünftig. Beim Grundangeln in Hravatska benutze ich nur noch sinkende Spirolinos, die kommen schneller hoch beim Einholen und haben deshalb bei weiten weniger Hänger. Es darf nur keine nennenswerte Strömung vorhanden sein.


----------



## Tomasz (17. September 2019)

Schöne Fotos.
Es steht hier bestimmt schon irgendwo geschrieben, aber mit dem Smartphone ist die Suche sehr mühselig, daher frage ich an dieser Stelle nochmal. Ich bin grade in Kroatien in Zadar. Man sieht morgens am Ufer in ca. 1,5 bis 3 m tiefem Wasser Wolfsbarsche nach kleinen fingerlangen Fischschwärmen jagen. Einen Fisch von 40 cm konnte ich heute auf Calamarifetzen fangen. Mein erster Fisch im Mittelmeer und dann gleich ein Wolf. Da war die Freude groß. Bericht mit Fotos folgt nach meinen Urlaub.
Ich würde es gerne gezielter mit Kunstködern auf die Wolfsbarsche versuchen. Welche Köder und evtl. In welchen Farben sollte ich da auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren? Ich habe Wobbler, Jigs, Blinker und Gummis dabei. 

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2019)

Wobbler und Gummifische in gämgigen Naturfarben.... also alles was silber, bläulich und silber gründlich ist


----------



## pulpot (17. September 2019)

Möglichst natürlich aussehende Gummifischchen ala Black Minnow (http://fiiish.com/my-product/blackminnow/) oder Sandaalimitate. Auf Wobbler hab ich in Kroatien noch nie was gefangen. Ein recht erfahrener Kroate meinte mal zu mir, mit Wobbler werden dort nur Angler gefangen (vom Verkäufer), obwohl glavoc da vielleicht anderer Meinung ist (Zadar ist ja andererseits auch seine Gegend).


----------



## Mett (17. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

leider ist bei mir Momentan kein Urlaub möglich und auch in nächster Zeit werde ich es an keine Küste schaffen,
lese trotzdem immer wieder mit und feue mich mit euch über die Fänge !

Mit einen Allgemeinen Petri zu den Fängen versziehe ich mich nun wieder unter die "Mitleser"


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2019)

Das mit den Wobblern kann ich nicht bestätigen. Schlanke Modelle die sich weit werfen lassen, schnell führen lassen und wenig Aktion haben sind gerade auf Cuda und co. nicht verkehrt.

Meine sowas hier:


----------



## pulpot (17. September 2019)

Ja, hatte ich auch probiert. Aber entweder hab ich die falsch geführt, oder es lag daran, dass die Fische eher zu tief standen und deshalb mit Speedjiggs oder schweren Gummifischchen besser zu erreichen waren. Jedenfalls hatte ich nicht mal irgendwelche Nachläufer, während ich mit anderen Sachen so schlecht nicht fing.


----------



## Tomasz (17. September 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Wobbler und Gummifische in gämgigen Naturfarben.... also alles was silber, bläulich und silber gründlich ist






pulpot schrieb:


> Möglichst natürlich aussehende Gummifischchen ala Black Minnow (http://fiiish.com/my-product/blackminnow/) oder Sandaalimitate. Auf Wobbler hab ich in Kroatien noch nie was gefangen. Ein recht erfahrener Kroate meinte mal zu mir, mit Wobbler werden dort nur Angler gefangen (vom Verkäufer), obwohl glavoc da vielleicht anderer Meinung ist (Zadar ist ja andererseits auch seine Gegend).



Danke für die Tipps!
Leiert ihr die Gummis ein oder jigt ihr sie?
Ich hatte das Gefühl, die Wölfe greifen den Schwarm von unten an?!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2019)

Das musst du ausprobieren. Wenn sie da sind merkst du ja ob du Bisse kriegst. Theoretisch kannst du es auch mit großen Wobblern probieren, die werden manchmal wegen Territorialem Verhalten attackiert. Dir viel Erfolg. 

@Angorafrosch Auch dir vielen Dank für deine Berichterstattung, auch wenn es nicht so gut lief. So ist das ja leider oft im Mittelmeer und war bei uns die ersten male auch immer so


----------



## pulpot (17. September 2019)

Jiggen war bei mir meist besser, allerdings hatte ich auch noch keine Wölfe dabei. Ansonsten fast alles was vom Ufer aus möglich ist: Stöcker, Makrelen, kleinere bis mittlere Cudas, Brandbrassen, kleine Amberjacks, 1 schöner Dentex und 1 kleiner (~35cm) Zackenbarsch.


----------



## Tomasz (20. September 2019)

Ich hatte bislang wenig Zeit zum Angeln und ein weiterer Wolfsbarsch kam nicht dazu. Es gab aber zumindest weitere Attacken von mittleren Wölfen auf Blinker und Gummi. Aber eigentlich blieb jeden Tag etwas hängen und wenn es die allgegenwärtigen Schriftbarsche waren. Ein paar Tage bleiben mir noch.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. September 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> wenn es die allgegenwärtigen Schriftbarsche waren



Dieser Fisch ist eine Delikatesse- wird sehr teuer in Frankreich und Italien  bezahlt - frag mal Angorafrosch ! -ueber den Geschmack.


----------



## broki (21. September 2019)

Das höre ich allerdings zum ersten mal. Schriftbarsche kommen bei mir alle zurück in ihr Element..


----------



## broki (21. September 2019)

Zur Diskussion Wobbler, jigs.. Ich Jigge immer häufiger alleine wegen der Wurfweite und weil damit alle Wassertiefen abgefischt werden können. Stehen die Fische hoch sind m. M. n Wobbler, stickbaits oder Topwater unschlagbar. Das hat dann auch mit den Bedingungen zu tun. Bei Weisswasser fischst du mit Jigs, je nach dem, am Fisch vorbei. Was ich in Zukunft auch ausprobieren will sind schwere, sinkende Wobbler. Gerade wenn die Fische etwas träge sind dürfte dies durchaus erfolgsversprechend sein..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. September 2019)

broki schrieb:


> Schriftbarsche kommen bei mir alle zurück in ihr Element



Schade, ich haette alle gern gegessen, Jiggs, Wobbler....Topwater, das ist alles nicht so einfach!


----------



## broki (21. September 2019)

Wer hat denn gesagt dass es einfach ist? 
Ich fange so durchaus meine Fische, und bei dir so?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. September 2019)

Broki, ich poste aus moralischen Gruenden meine Fangfische nicht mehr in diesen Thread. Die Fische, die ich mit meinem Boot,  fernab oder nah der Kueste Spanien fange, wuerden nur falsche Hoffnungen bei Urlaubern wecken. Wenn Du einen Fangbericht moechtest, kontaktiere mich per PM.


----------



## broki (21. September 2019)

Ich verzichte dankend auf deine Fangberichte.
Was machst du eigentlich in diesem Thread wenn du keine Fänge präsentierst und nichts zu etwaigen Diskussionen beitragen kannst?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. September 2019)

broki schrieb:


> Was machst du eigentlich in diesem Thread wenn du keine Fänge präsentierst und nichts zu etwaigen Diskussionen beitragen kannst?



Du hast recht, wozu schreibe ich, daher, Fang heute!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. September 2019)

wie gefangen, mein Beitrag, der obere im unteren Bild. 2m FC, dann Stahl!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. September 2019)

broki schrieb:


> und bei dir so?


Habe ich Deine Frage ueber mich beantwortet? Glaub mir, die Schriftbarsche sind absolut !!


Ich hoffe, das waren genug Anregungen, wie man Tunidos und Mahi faengt!



broki schrieb:


> und nichts zu etwaigen Diskussionen beitragen kannst?


 
Ich wohne am Mittelmeer, ich kann sicher nichts zu Diskussionen von Urlaubern beitragen, die sich wenige Tage bei uns aufhalten und versuchen vom Ufer Fische zu fangen und dann hoffen, im naechsten Jahr fange ich ihn, den grossen Fisch!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2019)

[QUOTE="Juergen
Ich wohne am Mittelmeer, ich kann sicher nichts zu Diskussionen von Urlaubern beitragen, die sich wenige Tage bei uns aufhalten und versuchen vom Ufer Fische zu fangen und dann hoffen, im naechsten Jahr fange ich ihn, den grossen Fisch![/QUOTE]

da bin bestimmt ich gemeint


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2019)

Hallo Broki, frage zu deiner Erfahrung? Jigs wegen der Wurfweite, in welcher Entfernung kommen bei dir die meisten Bisse? 
Frage ist so zu verstehen wie geschrieben. Ich werfe auch meist was max. möglich ist, die Bisse kommen aber hauptsächlich rutennah.

Und welche Jigs fischst du?


----------



## broki (21. September 2019)

Es ist nicht so das ich Schriftbarsche nicht schon probiert hätte. Jedem das seine gell? 
Wie gesagt ich fange jedes Jahr meine Fische. Mal besser, mal weniger gut. Man ist vom Ufer halt abhängiger von Jahreszeiten, wo die Fische stehen usw. Ist ja logisch. Gute Fische sind möglich wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt, wer was anderes behauptet hat, sorry, einfach keine Ahnung.

@Dr.Spinn
Bisse kommen eigentlich überall. In Tiefe, im Mittelwasser, nahe der Oberfläche. Dentex und little Tunny bspw. bissen bei mir meist weit draussen. AJ hatte ich auch schon tief und weit aber auch schon Ufernah unter der Oberfläche. Desswegen jigge ich auch gerne, weil man einfach alle Wasserschichten damit bearbeitet. 
Jigs müsste ich ein Foto machen. Von 30-60 gramm.
Ich hab das bisher eher diletantisch mit der Spinnrute betrieben und mir jetzt auf nächstes Mal ein Shorejigrute bestellt.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2019)

Tackleporn , shorejigging Rute, was ist es genau geworden?


----------



## broki (21. September 2019)

Die günstigste die ich gefunden habe..
Eine Major Craft Solpara.
Mag nicht mehr soviel Geld ausgeben für etwas was ich dann max. 3 Wochen im Jahr benutze.
Ulfish hat doch mal ein Shorejig-Thread eröffnet. Wollen wir den vielleicht wiederbeleben um den Thread hier nicht zu stark zu vermüllen?
Gruss


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2019)

Ist kein Müll, ist diskutieren.
Welche Klasse hat die Rute.


----------



## broki (21. September 2019)

@Dr.Spinn bin ganz bei dir. OT is es trozdem.
Dario kann intervenieren wenn es ihm nicht passt 
Die SPX 962MH, 40-80g


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. September 2019)

Wieso sollte mir das nicht passen? Finde ich genauso interessant. Gerne weitermachen!


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. September 2019)

Hai allerseits
Seid Benny hier ist läuft es ganz gut.
Highlight war eine kleine aber sehr aktive Bonito frenzy. Das Wasser war für kurze Zeit am Kochen und wir konnten 4 Stück mit jigs da rausfangen.




Mahis haben wir auch gefunden.
Ich habe grad versucht ein paar Bilder hochzuladen und hier einzufügen, das wollte aber nicht klappen. Oder doch? 
Also nur ein paar Sätze dazu.
Mahis fangen wir auch mit jigs. Werfen oder schleppen. So einen Attraktor davorzusetzen, so wie auf dem Bild von Jürgen, das wollte ich auch schon probieren, bisher habe ich aber keinen. 
Bluefish habe ich auch gefunden, aber mit einem Fang, gut 3kg, von 5 gehakten fischen ist die quote mies. 
Hier ist jetzt landunter


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2019)

Dieter und Benni Glückwunsch, hoffe ihr habt bald wieder Wetter zum Fischen. 

Broki beschreibe mal kurz die Aktion der Rute harte Spitze oder weiche Spitze, biegekurve. Länge entspricht auch so meiner Vorstellung. 
Vg Kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2019)

Dieter, attraktor gehen top zum Mahi schleppen, kenne ich aus Griechenland.


----------



## broki (21. September 2019)

Petri Leute
@Dr.Spinn Mach ich sobald sie da ist.. Ist noch unterwegs


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. September 2019)

ja fein und bilder der jigs.
danke.


----------



## Tomasz (21. September 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Dieser Fisch ist eine Delikatesse- wird sehr teuer in Frankreich und Italien  bezahlt - frag mal Angorafrosch ! -ueber den Geschmack.



Das wusste ich leider nicht. Gut das sie heute wieder bissig waren. Morgen kommen sie in die Pfanne und ich werden berichten.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## broki (22. September 2019)

Hab ich noch nie, kein einziges mal, an irgend einer Fischtheke gesehen.. Voller Geräten


----------



## Tomasz (22. September 2019)

broki schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie, kein einziges mal, an irgend einer Fischtheke gesehen.. Voller Geräten



Hast du den Schriftbarsch selbst schonmal probiert?
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schriftbarsch
Wikipedia schreibt, dass die für die Fischerei schwer zu fangen sind, da sie schnell zwischen den Steinen verschwinden. Für die Vermarktung sind sie daher unwirtschaftlich. Welcher Fischer stellt sich mit einer Angel und dem Risiko des Verlustes der Montage in, wenn er mit dem Netz viel mehr größere Fische fangen kann. 
Auch andere Portale sprechen beim Schriftbarsch von einem kleinen aber sehr guten Speisefisch.
Er soll schmackhaft und relativ grätenarm sein. Kann es sein, dass du ihn verwechselt hast?
Ich werde sie heute jedenfalls selbst probieren und melde mich mit eigener Erfahrung zurück.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## broki (22. September 2019)

Hmmm.. Ja hab ich, ist aber eeewig her. Vielleicht bringe ich auch etwas durcheinander 
Probiers aus


----------



## pulpot (23. September 2019)

Schriftbarsch hab ich früher immer solange fritiert bis die Gräten mürbe werden. Der hat zwar nicht viele, aber wegen der Größe(oder besser Kleine) ist das doch ein Problem, zumal die auch sehr hart sind. Die Fische sind ansonsten recht schmackhaft, Barschartige halt.


----------



## Angorafrosch (23. September 2019)

Oh Leute ihr habt ja keine Ahnung. Schriftbarsch ist ganz was feines. Schmackhaft und Grätenarm. Diese gefräßigen kleinen Leckereien sind leicht zu fangen, schmecken göttlich und würden in jedem Salzwasseaquarium auch noch gut aussehen. Ok, bei sehr Ufernaher Angelei kann auch mal was Grundelartiges beißen - top für Fischsuppe. Kaum ein Küstenkroate verkauft die , weil hässlich , aber sehr schmackhaft. 
Ok, kleinzeug. Doch dafür kenn ich keine Rotfeder die bei gleicher Größe so kämpft und dann auch noch schmeckt nach dem Grillen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. September 2019)

Schriftbarsch habe ich noch nicht probiert, da man die ja eher in flachem Wasser fängt und man sie dort gut releasen kann. Aber bei den Sägebarschen die in Massen auf Inchikus gehen geht das nicht gut und die sind echt lecker. Ist zwar nicht viel dran, aber geschmacklich sind die super und werden auch verkauft hier in den Läden meist als peix de roca (Felsenfisch). Ist was feines auch für die Suppe. Geben guten Geschmack. Am Ende ist es eben auch mehr Aufwand mit den kleinen Teilchen.


----------



## Krallblei (24. September 2019)

Die absolute Bonitosause hier


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. September 2019)

Wir warten auf Bilder. 
Schön das mal jemand den Zeitpunkt richtig abgreifen konnte.


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. September 2019)

Bitteschön
10 Stück waren es am Ende. Mit knapp 2kg keine Riesen aber krasse äktschn. 


 
Gaaaanz dicke Bonitos hatten wir auch noch gesehen, aber das passte heute nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. September 2019)

Jungs ich freu mich so für euch! Hab auch richtig Bock. Mal gucken, ob was geht.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. September 2019)

Glückwunsch für euch.
Läuft ja.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. September 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hab auch richtig Bock. Mal gucken, ob was geht.



Dario, schalte das Auto an und fahr nach Spanien, so ein Wetter, wie die naechsten Tage wird es vielleicht dieses Jahr im Golf de Roses nicht mehr geben. Fuer Mahis, bleib immer an der Wedline, so wie ich mit meinem Boot, und sei nicht traurig, wenn sie springen und den Haken los werden wollen.











Tunidos und Mahis moegen sich nicht, Stoecker und Mahis moegen sich- aber das weisst Du sicher!


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2019)

Hi Ihr.
Hola amigos

Ja gestern um die Zeit sind wir in Spanien wieder heimgefahren 

Wir waren 11-12 Tage...

Camping Laguna, Costa Brava, Spanien. Katalonien. 

Die Fahrt haben wir zum Glück überlebt. Frankreich und Schweiz, Leute das ist gefährlich. Die Fahren wie die Henker!!

Am nächsten Tag erstmal Wohnwagen aufbauen und Kajak richten.. 

So geht es mit Dieter dann quasi am nächsten Tag los. 1 Km draussen hocken schon die Möwen und zeigen an Fisch ist da.. und man(n) sieht immer wieder wie die Fische rauben.. Wir fangen dann auf Jig  in klein auch schnell Stöckermakrelen.. Die wollen wir ja nicht (höchstens als Livebait zum schleppen) 
Ja jedenfallls "Entschneidert" 

Wir schleppen dann Jigs Richtung offenes Wasser und nach 20 Sekunden hängt der erste Mahi Mahi. Jetzt nicht gross aber für 2 Leute okay. 
Und weiter gehen immer wieder Stöcker auf unsere Jigs die wir aber laufen lassen. 

Ja wir fahren so umher und schauen weiter draussen nach Vögel. Ja nicht nach Fisch 

Dieter fährt auch promt welche an.. 

Ja um die Möven raubt es bisschen.... Wir schmeissen so 40gr Jigs rein und nix geht.. 


Immer und immer wieder


Noch ein Deutscher kommt und wirf mit rein.. 

Ja dann die anderen werfen und ich montiere an meine!!!!!! Mini Wolfbarschrute. *WG bis 30 Gramm. *240cm... an einer Cabo 4000einen Jig mit 10 Gramm.

Mittlerweile sind die Vögel weg und das Wasser fängt an zu kochen ich sags euch!

Ja jedenfalls ich wirf des Miniteil da rein und wummssss

Ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja 

 Alter Schwede Sch...se          *Bonito on  *

Bis zum Boot sind die Dinger ne Lusche.. Aber dann... mit so Tackle...  Das Rollengesause ist einfach herrlich. Stellungskampf wie Thune unter dem Boot. 

Dann vermeldet Dieter straffe Schnur und wir sind im Doppeldrill. 

Das Wasser kocht auf 5 auf 5 Meter.. 

Erst sind die Dinger ja Nullen... Aber am Boot.. Wir müssen im Schlauchboot ständig schauen das die Fische sich nicht verheedern.
Und ich kann mit der Nullnummerrute erstmal garnichts machen 

Dieter auch nix und so liegen nach 6-10 Minuten zwei schöne Fette.. Bonitos im Boot  

Sei Jahren jage ich dem Bonitio nach.. 

Der erste Bonito 2.2 Kg gefangen an der Kombi... Leute sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo geil.... Wahnsinn.. Was die abziehen...

Sooo jetzt Spannung runter 

Wir fangen später nochmal jeder 2 beim schleppen..  Und ich verliere noch einen kurz vor dem Boot  

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war dieser verlorere Fisch sehr bitter für mich .......den dritten hätten ich auch gerne mitgenommen 

Wir fahren heim mit 4 Bonitos.. 9 Kg.. dazu ein Mahi oder mehr ich weiss nicht mehr.. 

Erster Angeltag!!!!!!! 13 Uhr.. 3 Bonitos gefangen (meine ersten), Dazu noch Mahi mahi mit 600gr. Dieter 2 Bonitos. Die Sonne schneint das Meer ist direkt vor deinem Schlafplatz  I LIkE

Lasst euch nicht täuschen!!! an jeden Fisch essen 4 Leute!!!!

Ich war im Himmel..

Und Dieter auch.. 

Er fragte ja noch vor meiner Abreise hier..  Diese Bonitos waren für unsere Bucht schon sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. September 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Mahi mahi mit 600gr.



Gratuliere Krallblei, dennoch: Ich fing heute  Mahi- einmal 60 cm- 1,7 kg, 1x 54cm 1,3 kg, das Mindestmass ist 50 cm ! Uebrigens, mit der Groesse veraendert sich die Kopfform.

Und 6 Bacoretas die groesser als 40 (Mindestmass ) cm waren.


----------



## fishgodeep (28. September 2019)

Dir ist klar, dass du da einen baby bluefin liegen hast? 



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Gratuliere Krallblei, dennoch: Ich fing heute  Mahi- einmal 60 cm- 1,7 kg, 1x 54cm 1,3 kg, das Mindestmass ist 50 cm ! Uebrigens, mit der Groesse veraendert sich die Kopfform.
> 
> Und 6 Bacoretas die groesser als 40 (Mindestmass ) cm waren.
> 
> ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2019)

Dein Fisch hat Mindestmaß 30 kg 130cm...

Merk dir das Muster fürs nächste mal. Wenn du es nicht wusstest dann fürs nächste mal ;


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2019)

Am Mittag dann kurz Pause gemacht und gegen Mittag 15 Uhr das Kajak ans Wasser gebracht.

Dauert dann auf dem Rio Muga Fluss nicht lange bis der erste Wolfbarsch hing. Doch ich verliere ihn direkt am Boot. Mist 
Zwei Minuten später wieder das Gleiche..heieiei.
Das geht dann nochmal zweimal so und nach 4 verloren Fischen ist es mir dann zu dumm. Klettere nach vorne und hol den Kescher raus 

Juhu die Wölfe sind da! Und das äussert zahlreich.
So fahre ich nach 60 Minuten mit 5 Wölfen heim. Dazu noch die verloren 4.

Guter erster Tag mit reichlich Fisch und Action


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2019)

Am zweiten Tag wars dann auf dem Meer sehr wellig und wir konnten leider keine Bonitos mehr finden.
Gefunden haben wir allerdings einen Ast auf dem Meer. Und drunter sassen kurz die Mahis 
Dieter fängt 2 ich einen 

Auf dem Rückweg Richtung Strand haben wir noch Stöcker gefangen als Köder. Wir waren dann noch schleppen mit Livebait.
Ja bei Dieter hat es gerappelt  Einen schöner Bluefish mit 3.4 Kg der ordenlich aus dem Wasser gesprungen ist.

Nachmittags gabs in der Muga dann wieder reichlich Wolfsbarsch. Der grosse Opawolf fehlt allerdings noch


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2019)

Am nächsten Tag bin ich dann nicht mit Dieter raus sondern mit dem Kajak aufs Meer. Bedinungen waren gut. Wollte Livebait fangen und trollen.
Fange auch tatsächlich einen. Das ist mit dem Kajak nicht so leicht. Man sitzt halt tief und sieht nix.
Ja auf jeden Fall möchte keine Gabelmakrele oder Bluefish meinen Köder. Der ist jetzt nach paar Kilometer trollen auch hinüber 
Da ich dann keine Stöcker mehr fangen kann trolle ich Gummi ohne Erfolg.
Dieter berichtet mir später von zwei verlorenen Bluefischen beim trollen.
Ich war wohl zu weit draußen 

Mittags gib es Wolf wie jeden Tag. Mittags bei praller Sonne immer. Übrigens die Muga quillt über voller Meeräschen.. echt pervers.


Dann am nächsten Tag gegen 4.30 Uhr beginnt es zu regnen und Gewittern. Ne nicht Regen. Es schüttet wie aus Eimern!! Und das Stundenlang.

Ergebniss: Alles steht unter Wasser. Alles schwimmt irgendwo rum. Und nach dem sie alles abgepumpt haben kam auch wieder Vorzelt zum Vorschein 

Es regnet noch den ganzen Tag und an fischen ist nicht zu denken.
Wir verbringen den ganzen Tag im Wohnwagen und machen Inventur und Reparaturen. Abends steh ich noch am Meer und werfe mir bei Sturmwellen die Finger wund für nix 

Der nächste Tag besteht nur aus putzen putzen und nochmehr putzen. Alles aber wirklich alles ist voll schlamm. Probiere es am Strand aber immermal auf grosse Wölfe und Co. Leider vergebens


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2019)

So nachdem sich der Sturm und die Wellen verzogen haben hatten wir ein Problem. Der Fluss fliesst nicht mehr ins Meer und davor hat sich ein riesen Damm gebildet. In einer Nacht und Nebel Action mit 3 Mann haben wir den Fluss wieder in Bewegung gebracht. Des war so anstregend und wir danach platt 

Am nächsten Morgen war die Müdung 10 Meter breit. Da hat es ordenlich gewütet in der Nacht 

So konnten wir bequem in unser Abenteuer starten...ein Tag den Dieter und ich so schnell nicht vergessen werden...


Wir sahen gleich schon überall die Fische an der Oberfläche....Stöcker nah am Ufer..trollen dann bis ins Bonito Gebiet.. Ja und sie sind da 
Glaub mein 5. Wurf landet im Maul es Bonitos... der Kampf ist saugut! Dieter fängt in der Zeit zwei Stöcker 
Fisch ist im Boot. YES!!! Der Druck ist weg  Und die Fische dann komischerweise auch 

Wir fahren dann bisschen rum mit dem Ziel Fische zu suchen.


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2019)

Weit draussen finden wir sie dann. Wir planschen so rum und frühstücken als 50m von uns weg ein ca. 40Kg Blauflossenthun aus dem Wasser springt!
Und gleich nochmehr in Wurfweite.. die jagen Defenitiv den kleine Fische springen aus dem Wasser.. dann kommt so ein Touriboot und heizt voll durch.
Ja die Penner!!!!! Ruten waren schon in der Hand!
Paar Minuten später sehen wir noch einen richtig grossen springen.. könnte so 70-80Kg gehabt haben 

Wir warten dann noch paar MInuten aber der Spuk ist vorbei...... schade aber schön anzusehen!!!

Brauchen einiges an Zeit um zu den Bonitos zu kommen... und man sieht erstmal nix...

Wir wollen schon heimfahren als wir Vögel sehen. Paar sitzen und hüpfen so rum dann geht es ab.* Frenzi hoch 10*!!!!

*Es geht ab wie die Sau. Alles jagt zusammen. Stöcker, Makrelen, Mahis und Bonitos. Manchmal unter dem Boot und direkt daneben. Wir können alles sehen!!!!!!*

Es ist so geil!!! Die Fläche kocht auf 5x5 Meter. Nicht gross aber so intensiv. Der absolute Oberhammer!!!

Jeder Wurf bringt Biss!!!!!!! Die Viecher haben den Jig bis ans Boot verfolgt. Doppeldrills mit Dieter im Minutentakt. Es kocht und kocht.
Wir verlieren und fangen uns zu Tode. Im Boot steht das Blut  Können vor lauter Fisch kaum mehr laufen 
Der Oberknaller ich sags euch!!!!!!!!!!

30Minuten waren wir voller Euphorie.. gedrillt bis zum Abwinken... wir beschliessen dann aufzuhören als 14 Fische im Boot liegen.!!!!

Wir sind komplett aus dem Häuschen!!!

Wie geil war das denn !!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2019)

So an Land halten uns die Frauen erstmal für total beklopt  Wohin auch mit soooooo viel Fisch und das Boot sieht aus wie vom Schlachtbetrieb

Die Fische saubermachen und ausnehmen/filitieren war echt ein graus. Sofort waren die Vespen da und machten uns das Leben schwer 
Abnehmer für die Bonitos fanden wir recht schnell. Übrall roch es nach Fisch am Abend 

Boot noch sauber gemacht und erstmal ein Siegerbier getrunken  

Mittags wieder mit dem Kajak auf dem Fluss gabs wieder Wolf. Allerdings der wirklich grosse fehlt immernoch


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2019)

Einmal bin ich Abends mit dem Kajak auf dem Meer bis zu den Bonito gepaddelt. Ohne Motor... Leider waren sie nicht da.
Gab nur gratis Muskelkater am nächsten Tag 














So ich glaub das wars dann mit den Angelsachen.. Einmal sind wir nicht raus und einandermal gleich wieder zurück wegen Wind.

Häng noch paar Bilder an.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Am Mittag dann kurz Pause gemacht und gegen Mittag 15 Uhr das Kajak ans Wasser gebracht.
> 
> Dauert dann auf dem Rio Muga Fluss nicht lange bis der erste Wolfbarsch hing. Doch ich verliere ihn direkt am Boot. Mist
> Zwei Minuten später wieder das Gleiche..heieiei.
> ...



Meine Bewunderung dafür. Das hast du echt drauf!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2019)

Danke für den, wie immer ,wunderbar lebendigen Bericht! Benny total geil was ihr da an Fischen rausgeholt habt. Ich bin neidisch  Für die Bucht ein Bombenergebnis


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. September 2019)

Ja Benny das war schon toll. 
Und ist noch nicht vorbei. Gestern hatte ich keine Bonitos gesehen, dafür aber eine Gruppe Delfine.
Heute dann wieder Aktivität. Erst nur mit kleinen Räubern, dann bißchen mehr. Erster wurf, Bonito, etwas größer als bisher, aber nicht viel. Ein zweiter ging verloren.
Danach erstmal nichts mehr. Irgendwann flogen wieder ein paar Vögel. Na ja, da bin ich hingefahren, auch wenn zuerst nichts zu sehen war.
Dann ging das Geplumpse los. Viieeeele Bonitos überall. Aber kein einziger Strike. Diesmal sah das auch nicht nach Nahrungsaufnahme aus, sondern nach Freizeitaktivität. Rumhüpfen zum Spaß.


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. September 2019)

Habs grad erst gesehen, ja das ist ein baby Bft. 
Bacos, little tunnys, haben ein paar Punkte am Bauch und nicht diese senkrechten Streifen.
Eine kleine hatte ich hier gestern beim schleppen und Fische suchen. Leider scheint es hier keine grossen zu geben.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. September 2019)

Hi Benny, ja genau so wollen wir das sehen.
Schöner Bericht.
War ja dieses Mal die lang vermisste Bonitosause.
Man hattet ihr Glück.

VG Kay


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2019)

Danke.

Wir haben seit 2 Jahren ca. ne Raubkrabben Plage. Speziel in der Muga und Fluvia. Die Blaukrabben verschlingen alles und an Uferfischen an der Muga mit Naturködern ist nicht mehr zu denken.

In der Muga sind mir beim Spinnfischen 5 dieser Dinger an einem Tag an den Gummifisch gegangen. Zwei haben mir dann das Vorfach gekappt und den Gummi mit auf Grund genommen.. Eine Echte Plage..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. September 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dein Fisch hat Mindestmaß 30 kg 130cm...
> 
> Merk dir das Muster fürs nächste mal. Wenn du es nicht wusstest dann fürs nächste mal ;



Dario, das Muster kannte ich schon, da warst Du noch nicht geboren!

Interessant, das Entnahmeverbot fuer Tunas gilt im Golf de Roses nicht?




fishgodeep schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass du da einen baby bluefin liegen hast?



Dieser Fisch schwimmt wieder, er war gerade 30 cm gross ! Ich hoffe, er hat den Wobbler ueberlebt!

@broki: Du klascht Beifall, in Kroatien, wo Du angelst, gibt es Lizensen zu kaufen !




Krallblei schrieb:


> So fahre ich nach 60 Minuten mit 5 Wölfen heim.



Gratulation, da haette ich gern ein paar. Im Salzmantel, herrlich!

Kann man diese Blaukrabben essen? Sehen doch gut aus, rein optisch!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2019)

Was ist dein Problem? Du hast den entnommen, nicht ich?!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2019)

Aber wenn es dir bewusst war und du baby tunas mitnimmst aber im selben Post gegen Bennys Mahis wetterst dann habe ich da kein Verständnis für.


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. September 2019)

Man Jürgen, fängst du schon wieder an zu stänkern. 
Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass du zur Erkenntnis gelangt bist das besser zu lassen. 
Leider wohl ein Irrtum. 
Mir fällt noch mehr dazu ein, aber egal...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. September 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Was ist dein Problem? Du hast den entnommen, nicht ich?!



Ich hab nichts entnommen, Entnahme heisst, mitnehmen! C&R ist keine Entnahme.

Ich interessiere mich hierfuer:


scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dein Fisch hat Mindestmaß 30 kg 130cm...



Ist das so?   Diese Frage sollte doch keine Staenkerei sein, oder?


----------



## senner (28. September 2019)

Krallblei, Dieter, suuuuper Berichte. Endlich mal wieder richtig schöne Bilder hier im Thread! 

Wunderbare Strecke Bonitos die ihr da gelegt habt, kann man euch nur gratulieren! Da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen. Schade, dass ihr den einen Angeltag durch Regen verloren habt. Selbiges Unwetter hat bei meiner Familie den ganzen Strand weggespült.. jetzt ist eben Rockfishing angesagt wenn ich mal wieder dazu komme. 

Das Kajak mit dem du/ihr da raus seid, habt ihr das vor Ort gemietet oder mit hier runter gebracht?


----------



## senner (28. September 2019)

Jürgen, dir auch Petri zu deinen Fängen und zu den schönen Bildern. 

ABER:


Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Gratuliere Krallblei,* dennoch:* Ich fing heute  Mahi- einmal 60 cm- 1,7 kg, 1x 54cm 1,3 kg



Warum *dennoch*? Göhnst du keinem anderen Fische? Schön, dass du Größere gefangen hast, aber mach hier bitte niemanden seine Fänge madig, die sich die Mühe machen hier schöne Berichte zu schreiben. Macht doch bei dir auch keiner. 

So sehr ich unsere Unterhaltungen per PN schätze, finde ich Schade warum hier immer so eine vergiftete Stimmung aufkommt. Um auch was zu deinen vorherigen Postings zu sagen, 98% der Leute kommt aus und wohnt wohl in Deutschland/A/CH; ist ja auch ein deutsches Forum. Dann pauschal alle als Urlaubsangler abzustempeln, die ans schöne Mittelmeer fahren, ist nicht besonders freundlich und hat hier auch nichts zu suchen in einem Forum wo es um tolle Bilder und Erfahrungsaustausch geht. Vielleicht kannst du dich darauf im öffentlichen Forum beschränken.. Dann freuen wir uns mit dir noch viel mehr über deine Fänge.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. September 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dein Fisch hat Mindestmaß 30 kg 130cm...



Also meine Frage direkt an Dich Dario, ist das so, oder schreibst Du Bloedsinn!

Vielleicht hast Du Glueck, es werden sich noch einige Deiner Juenger finden und vom Thema ablenken, aber ich werde Dir diese Frage wieder stellen!

Eine delikate Sprache wird nicht verstanden. Ich goenne schon laut Senner untermassige Fische niemanden.

*Urlauber sollten informiert sein, was erlaubt ist und was nicht! 
*
Anbei Listen fuer Spanien Festland( Liebe Urlauber, aufpassen und im Zweifelsfall hinterfragen, was aktuell ist und wo.)  Ein Verstoss gegen das Mindestmass fuehrt zur Beschlagnahme der ganzen Angelausruestung   Roter Thun, nachfragen.  Generalitaet Valencia ( also bei mir)- verboten.


Eine


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2019)

Guck mal du selbst hast in deiner Liste eine Angabe für das Mindestmaß von Thunfischen. 

Es gibt mitunter schonmal Quote für Sportfischer und dort tritt dass dann in Kraft. In den letzten Jahren aber lächerlich gering. Also generell gilt BFT vorsichtig und Finger weg. Strafen sind drakonisch. Warum diverse Guides in der Schonzeit auf Tuna, wenn auch C&R, angeln dürfen und das auch massiv bewerben ist mir auch bis jetzt nicht ganz klar. Mit der rechtlichen Grundlage halte ich das in DE ja für sehr fragwürdig. 

Muss jeder selber wissen wie er das mit Tuna handhabt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. September 2019)

Du versuchst den Bloedsinn, den Du geschrieben hast, zu vertuschen.
Du schriebst ueber Bluefin. In der Liste ist Rotflossenthun. Ich koennt es Dir erklaeren, aber Du  weisst es ohnehin besser.



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dein Fisch hat Mindestmaß 30 kg 130cm...



Wo gibt es eine Quote, ja in Kroatien ( kann man dort kaufen ), aber nicht in Spanien. Es sei denn, im Golf de Roses- aber dann bitte die Abteilung im Rathaus, wo man die kaufen kann.

Also Bekenntnis, ich, *Dario, schrieb Bloedsinn*. Was irgendwann mal war, vor Jahren, wir reden ueber jetzt! *Ansonsten Quelle fuer heute ,fuer das Mass und den Erwerb der Lizens.*

Dario, mich interessieren keine Likes, ich poste normalerweise auch keine Fische mehr, sondern nur um auf Nachhaltigkeit und Mass hinzuweisen.

Wenn Bloedsinn gepostet wird,wie Deiner, werde ich einschreiten!

*Du hast den Eindruck erweckt, dass man BluefinTuna mit dem von Dir angegebenen Mass und Gewicht fangen darf!!*

Oder willst Du auch das bestreiten. Erst mein Post hat Dich veranlasst, das zu berichtigen!

Und Dein Bloedsinn ( ich nehme Deine Umgangsformen an)  setzt sich fort, kein Guide mit Namen angelt in der Schonzeit und niemand bekommt dafuer eine Genehmigung! Poste doch mal, wann die ist? Weisst Du das?

*Warum verleumdest Du alle, jetzt sind sogar die Guides kriminell, ich sowieso? Und der naechste ist wer? Die Polizei, die Mitarbeiter im Rathaus, oder?*

Und mal ganz ehrlich, und das ist sehr privat, als ich Bennies Bericht gelesen haben, habe ich bereut, dass ich nicht laengst Eure Bucht besucht habe- ist ja glattes Wasser, wie in einem See!

Und mich hat nur Dein dummes Geschwaetz, mit dem Du versuchst mich mit Dieter und Bennie zu verstreiten, davon abgehalten. Hat fuer Dich funktioniert, gratuliere Dir! Schade, ich mag die beiden, tolle Angler, tolles Ergebniss, schoene Fotos und super Bericht!


----------



## broki (29. September 2019)

Jürgen ganz im ernst..halte dich hier raus.. Du nervst.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. September 2019)

[QUOTE="broki, post: 4967398, member: 158363"J]ürgen ganz im ernst..halte dich hier raus.. Du nervst.[/QUOTE]

Misch Dich nicht ein, Du weisst nicht, worum es geht. Poste Bilder  v o n  Deinen Jigs und der Rute- Dr. Spinn wartet darauf!


----------



## broki (29. September 2019)

Ganz ehrlich Jürgen, ich hab kein Bock mit dir privat zu diskutieren.. Ich nehme dich als extrem anstrengend war..  Nicht böse gemeint. Deine Erfolge sind wirklich überschaubar, trotzdem meinst du, jeden hier belehren zu müssen. Das ist mein Eindruck. Ich bin Urlaubangler, am studieren, am arbeiten und jede Stunde am Wasser ist Luxus..


----------



## broki (29. September 2019)

Worum geht es denn? Um 60cm Barracudas beim Schleppangeln? Oder 1.5 Kg Zahnbrassen? Ernsthaft?


----------



## broki (29. September 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Misch Dich nicht ein, Du weisst nicht, worum es geht. Poste Bilder  v o n  Deinen Jigs und der Rute- Dr. Spinn wartet darauf!


Willst du mir hier Befehle erteilen?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. September 2019)

broki schrieb:


> Willst du mir hier Befehle erteilen?



Lieber Broki, wenn Nachfrage in unseren Privatmarinestreitkraeften  besteht, melden wir uns bei Dir- Spass verstehst Du?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. September 2019)

DARIO UND SEINE BEHAUPTUNGEN:



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Warum verleumdest Du alle, jetzt sind sogar die Guides kriminell, ich sowieso? Und der naechste ist wer? Die Polizei, die Mitarbeiter im Rathaus, oder?



Wie denkt ihr ueber Bestechung in Spanien, Croatien usw. ?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. September 2019)

Hm !?

Also auch Juergen Glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen. Ist ja nicht alltäglich.

Auch das Foto vom Baby BFT (sehr schön), hättest du gleich geschrieben das du Ihn released hast, hätte das auch keiner falsch verstanden.

Zu den Mindestmaßen also wenn man wirklich einen verwertbaren Fisch mitnehmen möchte, ist man ja wohl automatisch im Mindestmaß, alles andere mach kein Sinn.
So sehe und halte ich das zumindest.


*Thema BFT in Spanien bzw Katalonien, ja hier gibt es viel Fragezeichen. 
Gelöscht!
Vielleicht weiß ja der eine oder andere mehr zu dem Thema. Das interessiert mich sehr.

Bitte gerne Hinweise. Hallo Juergen wie ist das?*


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. September 2019)

@broki
hier deine Befehle, bitte Bilder der Jig und Kommentar zur neuen Rute.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. September 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Auch das Foto vom Baby BFT (sehr schön), hättest du gleich geschrieben das du Ihn released hast, hätte das auch keiner falsch verstanden.



Ich hatte gedacht, das man mich im Thread so kennt, dass ich Gesetze achte. Die Frage ist nur, wer hat es falsch verstehen wollen?
Ueber die Guardia Civil, schriebst Du, soll ich posten?


----------



## Krallblei (29. September 2019)

Mamma Mia


Das Kajak ist meins und ist immer vor Ort.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2019)

Jürgen eh du mich jetzt hier beschuldigst ich hätte dir verbaut in die Bucht zu kommen und mit Benny und Dieter zu fischen. Überleg mal wie deine Auftritte hier im Forum wahrgenommen werden, wenn du wieder gegen alles und jeden wetterst und dann denk nochmal drüber nach warum niemand mit dir Fischen will. 

Und um Erläuterung des Rotflossenthuns bitte ich doch noch. Davon habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. September 2019)

Hatte das Thema erst vor ein paar Tagen. Der Rote Thun= BFT


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2019)

Und einen RotFLOSSENthun gibt es nicht


----------



## ollidi (29. September 2019)

Ach kommt Kinders...
Fahrt mal ein wenig runter. Es geht immerhin um unser schönstes Hobby der Welt. 

Ausserdem habe ich noch einen dicken Kopf von gestern Abend und will hier nicht unbedingt in den Beiträgen rumeditieren.


----------



## glavoc (29. September 2019)

Dicke Petris Männers! Danke für die tollen Bilder und Berichte!!! Sehr, sehr schön!!!
Aus der Tuna Disko halte ich mich raus, ( bedauere, dass es wieder einmal so läuft... Dennoch will ich ganz kurz und neutral anmerken:
->





Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts entnommen, Entnahme heisst, mitnehmen! C&R ist keine Entnahme.


 gilt in Kroatien so nicht! Das lösen vom (Edelstahlfreiem!) Haken hat im Meer zu erfolgen. Des Fisch darf nicht dafür aus dem Meer rausgehoben werden. Boote mit Lizenzen dürfen ihre Quote entnehmen, haben aber die entsprechenden Formalitäten und Regelungen STRICKT einzuhalten!!!

Nur weil gefragt wurde^^ - wie gesagt, Tuna mir egal  Berichte und Bilder und Erfahrungsaustausch ist hier eher mein Ding! Daher nochmals Danke für alle Infos, Reports & Pics sowie Vids! Was mich auch freut: Broki is back!

herzliche Grüße!


----------



## W-Lahn (29. September 2019)

@Krallblei und Dieter: Sehr geile Strecke, wirklich traumhaft!

@Juergen Mittelmeer: Sowie dein initialer Beitrag formuliert war, kaufe ich dir deine Story nicht ab (man hätte den BFT erwähnt und nicht von Mahis und Bacoretas geschrieben)...Anstatt  deinen Irrtum einzugestehen, holst du zu einem Rundumschlag aus, ähnlich wie Trump ...
Falls du ihn wirklich releast haben solltest, benötigst du jedenfalls Nachhilfe bezüglich richtigem Umgang mit untermaßigen Fischen...


----------



## fishgodeep (29. September 2019)

Hallo Jürgen. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob dieser Fisch wieder schwimmt. Das weißt du am besten. Lebendig sieht er für mich mit all dem Blut auf dem Foto jedenfalls nicht mehr aus. Dass man sich auch mal vertut und vielleicht einen Fisch entnimmt, den man eigentlich wieder schwimmen lassen muss, ist doch menschlich und kann passieren. Gerade in der Größe sehen sich einige Scombridae sehr ähnlich. Vielleicht hättest du in deinem Post auch einfach nur erwähnen sollen, dass du neben Mahi & Bonito, ebenfalls einen kleinen BFT gefangen hast und, dass dieser natürlich wieder schwimmt, weil geschützt. Dann hätte hier auch sicherlich niemand etwas diesbezüglich geschrieben.
Alleine deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, warum du Dario so anfährst. Er hat doch lediglich geschrieben, dass wenn du das Muster nicht kennst, es dir für die Zukunft merken solltest. Da ist doch nichts Verwerfliches dran, oder?!

Auch deine jetzige Aussage "Dieser Fisch schwimmt wieder, er war gerade 30 cm gross", könnte man so verstehen, dass wenn er größer gewesen wäre.... 


LG






[USE[/QUOTE]


Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Dario, das Muster kannte ich schon, da warst Du noch nicht geboren!
> 
> Interessant, das Entnahmeverbot fuer Tunas gilt im Golf de Roses nicht?
> 
> ...


----------



## fishgodeep (29. September 2019)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> @Krallblei und Dieter: Sehr geile Strecke, wirklich traumhaft!
> 
> @Juergen Mittelmeer: Sowie dein initialer Beitrag formuliert war, kaufe ich dir deine Story nicht ab (man hätte den BFT erwähnt und nicht von Mahis und Bacoretas geschrieben)...Anstatt  deinen Irrtum einzugestehen, holst du zu einem Rundumschlag aus, ähnlich wie Trump ...
> Falls du ihn wirklich releast haben solltest, benötigst du jedenfalls Nachhilfe bezüglich richtigem Umgang mit untermaßigen Fischen...


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. September 2019)

Also so geht das nicht und ich habe die Nase voll. Endgültig. 
Schade, deine Beiträge und PNs sind ja sehr informativ, aber Jürgen, so können wir doch nicht miteinander umgehen hier. 
Und jetzt reicht es mir. Bitte schreib mir keine PNs mehr, ich werde die nicht mehr lesen und beantworten.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch was zur Fischerei hier posten, die ist weiterhin interessant. 
Aber mir ist erstmal die Lust dazu vergangen.
Zu etwas heiklen und kontrovers schwierigen Themen werde ich mich auch nicht mehr äußern fürs erste.


----------



## nostradamus (29. September 2019)

Hi Benny und Dieter,
schöne Bilder und sehr schöne Fische! Ich freue mich mega für euch beide! 
Wie immer ein guter Bericht! 

Ich habe dieses Thema nur wegen den Fängen von Benny und Dieter geöffnet und war von dem was hier geschrieben wurde sprachlos! 
Wenn ich lese, dass jemand nach einem Bericht eines Users mit... Dennoch antwortet und seine Fänge aufführt, dann bin ich sprachlos! 

Gruß
MArio


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2019)

Ein ganz interessantes Video für die Echolotbenutzer unter uns!


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2019)

Hier mal meine neuen Jigs. Das sind Tungsten Jigs (aus Wolfram), also nochmal schwerer als Blei. Sind schweineteuer, aber teilweise sind wir darauf angewiesen sehr kleine Beute zu imitieren und da erhoffe ich mir einen Einsatz.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. September 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Und einen RotFLOSSENthun gibt es nicht



Europe and the United States are calling for redfin tuna – heavily fished in the Mediterranean – to be placed on the list of species threatened by extinction.
https://www.theolivepress.es/spain-news/2010/04/02/redfin-tuna-reaches-crisis-point/



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Du schriebst ueber Bluefin. In der Liste ist Rotflossenthun. Ich koennt es Dir erklaeren, aber Du weisst es ohnehin besser.



Ich denke damit ist das Thema fuer Dich auch klar!     Red=rot Fin= Flosse Tuna=Thun


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2019)

@Juergen Mittelmeer du hast Recht und ich hab meine Ruhe. Und jetzt lass es einfach gut sein. Du machst den Thread kaputt. Benny macht sich die Mühe hier einen tollen Bericht zu schreiben und du pöbelst seitenlang jeden an und alles geht unter. Dieter will schon nichts mehr schreiben, weil du ihn vergrault hast. Hast du toll gemacht. Danke dir!


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. September 2019)

Also gut, 2 Bilder noch von heute.
Sowas fressen die. Passt zu den kleinen jigs.




Der linke war noch nicht fertig mit kauen


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2019)

Wunderschöne Tiere! Finde die Bonitos mit ihren Streifen zeitlos modern


----------



## Krallblei (29. September 2019)

Fette Beute Dieter!


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @Juergen Mittelmeer du hast Recht und ich hab meine Ruhe. Und jetzt lass es einfach gut sein. Du machst den Thread kaputt. Benny macht sich die Mühe hier einen tollen Bericht zu schreiben und du pöbelst seitenlang jeden an und alles geht unter. Dieter will schon nichts mehr schreiben, weil du ihn vergrault hast. Hast du toll gemacht. Danke dir!



Moin und hallo Du Kölner - ich lese hier gerne mit , Ihr weckt Urlaubsfeeling...

Als Unvoreingenommener konnte ich einige Standpunkte von Juergen Mittelmeer aber nachvollziehen und auch die ein oder andere überflüssige Stichelei
und Versuch der "Ausgrenzung" von anderer Seite.

Geht doch einfach mal zusammen Angeln ... 

Es gibt übrigens ganz tolles Bildmaterial von Profiblinker über die küstennahe Angelei mit kleinen Gummifischen im Paternoster als Schwarmimitat.

Es wird da sehr gut "Weißfisch" gefangen ... ich kann diese Meeresfische ( Brassen, Makrelen , etc. ) nicht ganz korrekt benennen , da Süßwasserangler.

Aber für Mittelmeer in Küstennähe mit vollem Eimer an 25-40cm. Fischen geangelt doch ein super Ergebnis ?!

Nunja, Petri Ihr Könner - Leben und Leben lasssen - jeder Jeck ist anders 

R.S.


----------



## Nidderauer (30. September 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hi Benny, ja genau so wollen wir das sehen.
> Schöner Bericht.
> War ja dieses Mal die lang vermisste Bonitosause.
> Man hattet ihr Glück.



Dem schließe ich mich an, wirklich tolle Berichte @Benny und Dieter, als wäre man live dabei gewesen. Bitte noch mehr davon!!!

Wie lange wurden die Bonitos denn vermisst? Hängt das Fernbleiben evtl. mit fehlendem Futterfischaufkommen zusammen?

Und die Wölfe finden sich nur in der Muga ein, wenn die Verbindung zum Meer offen ist und schwimmen demnach immer kurzfristig hinein, wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet oder wie muss man das verstehen? Oder anders gefragt, wenn die Verbindung zum Meer gekappt ist, dann sind keine Wölfe zu fangen?

Danke für entsprechende Infos!

Grüße Sven


----------



## Seriola (30. September 2019)

Ist nicht schlimm wenn man keine Ahnung hat und sich aufklären lässt. Aber es ist schon ziemlich peinlich wenn man null Ahnung hat und andere belehren möchte. Noch peinlicher ist es, wenn man aus diesem Karussell nicht mehr raus kommt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2019)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Wie lange wurden die Bonitos denn vermisst? Hängt das Fernbleiben evtl. mit fehlendem Futterfischaufkommen zusammen?



Schon rund 3 Jahre. Es waren nicht garkeine da, aber nur sehr wenig bzw. Letztes jahr nuf sehr kleine um 500g. Und das ist ungewöhnlich, weil es sonst um diese Zeit rum und im Frühjahr Bonitofrenzies gab wo wirklich viel dann da sind. 

Am Bait lag es denke ich nicht, denn Melvas und Thunfische waren trotzdem mitunter zahlreich vorhanden.


----------



## broki (30. September 2019)

So die versprochenen Fotos der Rute..
Sie hat unter leichtem Druck eine stark ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion, unter starkem Druck immernoch ganz ordentlich Rückgrat. Allerdings nicht ganz soviel wie erwartet, was wohl auch der Länge geschuldet ist.
Ich traue ihr Jigs bis 80 Gramm zu, mehr aber nicht..
Sieht sauber verarbeitet aus, was sie wirklich kann sehe ich wohl erst in einem Jahr. 

Jigs habe ich vergessen zu fotografieren.. 
Fische Molix, maria, jackson und viele günstige Noname Dinger. 
Muss mir jetzt eh noch eine schöne Sammlumg 60-80 Gramm Köder kaufen 

Zu Jürgen mag ich mich nicht mehr gross äussern. Will ihm da auch nicht zu nahe treten. Wer PN von ihm gekriegt hat weis wohl was ich meine.. 

Gruss


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. Oktober 2019)

Broki, danke für deine info.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit dem neuen tackle.

Welche Rollengöße hast du geplant für diese Rute?


----------



## Krallblei (1. Oktober 2019)

Hi. 

Der Wolf ist immer in der Muga. Unabhängig ob sie ins Meer läuft oder nicht.
Gruss


----------



## broki (1. Oktober 2019)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Broki, danke für deine info.
> Wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit dem neuen tackle.
> 
> Welche Rollengöße hast du geplant für diese Rute?



Da kommt die 5000er Saragosa drann..


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. Oktober 2019)

Danke.
Ist dann schon die etwas schwerere Variante.


----------



## broki (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich dachte zuerst an eine 100g Rute. Ich denke so hab ich einen guten Kompromiss.
Auch 80g jigs sind ja schon ziemlich belastend für das Gerät.
Die Saragosa habe ich auch auf der schweren Spinnrute. So muss ich nicht noch ne Rolle kaufen


----------



## t-dieter26 (1. Oktober 2019)

Schöne Kombi


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich schließe mich an, schöne Kombi.
Fürs Mediterrane voll ausreichend.
Wünsche dir dicke Fische und uns reichlich Bilder davon.


----------



## Angorafrosch (2. Oktober 2019)

Puh, endlich wieder a bissl Ruhe im threat. Aber da muss ich nach dem Kommentaren zu der schönen Kombi mal was fragen. 
Ich hab zu viele Ruten. Als da wären: mein lieblingsstock shimano forcemaster Limited Edition mit 15-45g(2009 in schweden gekauft) und daiwa ninja 2500(vorher shimano nexave 4000 mit Heckbremse), cormoran blue mit etwa 150g wg, rolle meistens Penn slammer 460 LL, Penn rampage travel 20-30lbs auch meistens mit Penn Rolle und ne DLT Arrow (50-120g) als Baitcast mit passender Rolle um 80 € SPRO bzw. Abu Garcia Black max. 
Sind noch 3 mehr aber die sind nicht für's Meeresangeln.
Ihr lieben mit mehr Erfahrung als ich hab... Was davon macht für nen Uferangler der manchmal mit Schlauchi + Eantrieb unterwegs ist Sinn. 
Meine Fänge sind zwar nur klein aber ich hab auch keine Lust den "fang meines Lebens" zu verlieren nur weil's Equipment nicht passt


----------



## broki (2. Oktober 2019)

Ja gefällt mir auch soweit  möge sie mir dicke Fische bringen..
Hmm ich bin da immer etwas unsicher. Ich habe mich jetzt für etwas schwereres Gerät entschieden. Ich habe 2 richtig gute Fische verloren durch zu leichtes Gerät. Die Kombi dem Zielfisch anzupassen finde ich auch gar nicht so einfach, man weis einfach nicht immer was kommt. Desswegen mag ichs persönlich etwas schwerer, vorallem auch weil ich viel von bzw. in den Felsen angle.
Aber Barracudas bspw. machen an der 40 Gramm Rute natürlich deutlich mehr Spass als an einer 80g.
Nehme meistens einfach beide Combos mit.
Vorallem die Rolle würde ich nicht zu klein wählen. Bei guten Windverhälltnissen 70m Wurf plus 20m Tiefe. Wenn dir dann ein Fisch ein paar Meter nimmt und auf der Rolle 150m Geflecht sind kommst du halt schnell ins schwitzen. Ging bei mir nie gut und ich ärgere mich heute noch grün und blau wenn ich daran denke.. Vom Schlauchi hab ich keine Ahnung. Wird wohl etwas schwer beides unter einen Hut zu bringen da schnell zu lang oder?

PS: Hat jetzt jemand den Schriftbarsch probiert? Fritieren zählt nicht


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Oktober 2019)

NACHRICHT VOM TUNA BABY MOERDER- Juergen Mittelmeer

Ich denke jeder von Euch, der ueber mich hergefallen ist, sollte pruefen, wieviel Kommentare er schrieb und wieviel Zustimmungen er erhielt.
Meine Kommentare: 132     Zustimmungen: 128

Ich postete falsch:


Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Du schriebst ueber Bluefin. In der Liste ist Rotflossenthun. Ich koennt es Dir erklaeren, aber Du weisst es ohnehin besser.



Richtig waere gewesen,* Roter Thun, nicht Rotflossenthun *(  mit Bezug auf die Formulierung in der Liste ueber Bluefin- was der selbe Fisch ist, aber der in den spanischen Generalitaeten unterschiedlich gehandhabt und benannt wird, einschlieslich evtl Masse.

ich postete richtig:


Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Urlauber sollten informiert sein, was erlaubt ist und was nicht!
> Anbei Listen fuer Spanien Festland( Liebe Urlauber, aufpassen und im Zweifelsfall hinterfragen, was aktuell ist und wo.) Ein Verstoss gegen das Mindestmass fuehrt zur Beschlagnahme der ganzen Angelausruestung.* Roter Thun, nachfragen. Generalitaet Valencia ( also bei mir)- verboten.*



*Nun, darueber sollte jeder denken wie er will, Spass muss sein, die Bennenung redfin gibt es, aber dann PM an mich- antworte ueber den Hintergrund!*


Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Europe and the United States are calling for redfin tuna – heavily fished in the Mediterranean – to be placed on the list of species threatened by extinction.
> https://www.theolivepress.es/spain-news/2010/04/02/redfin-tuna-reaches-crisis-point/



*Die Frage waere .wer ist fuer nachfolgende Behauptungen zustaendig?

Ich denke, die Justizorgane. Administrator, nicht loeschen!
*
[QUOTE="scorp10n77, post: 4967278, member: 110797"Aber wenn es dir bewusst war und *du baby tunas mitnimmst* aber im selben Post gegen Bennys Mahis wetterst dann habe ich da kein Verständnis für.[/QUOTE]

*Hast Du, Dario gesehen, dass ich etwas mitnahm?

Broki, Senner;  ihr habt gesehen, wie ich Baby - Tunas entnahm?

Ich weiss wie man Fische faengt.

Gestern gefangen; das soll kein Fangpost sein, sondern nur eine Mitteilung, dass wir wissen, wie man Fische faengt!

Sind kleine Fische, der Mahi hat 68cm !

*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Oktober 2019)

broki schrieb:


> Rolle 150m Geflecht


Broki, 150m ist zu wenig, das passt zum Jiggen auf 30 m Tiefe auf dem Boot, aber eine gute 40er Rute schafft jeden Fisch bis 5kg ohne Probleme!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke, an dieser Stelle, sollte ich das Feld wieder Euch Urlaubern ueberlassen. Erklaert Euren Frauen nicht, warum Ihr fuer ein paar Wochen Urlaub neue Rollen und Ruten braucht, glaubt mir, das wichtigste ist der Koeder!

Und etwas ganz wichtiges, ich wohne am Mittelmeer, ich zahle hier Steuern, ihr seit nur Urlauber hier!


----------



## Salt (3. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen.....einen schönen Tag der Deutschen Einheit gewünscht.....passt doch grade (leider) wieder gut hier rein!


----------



## fishgodeep (3. Oktober 2019)

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht. 

Erstens: Es gibt auch andere die am Mittelmeer wohnen und hier aktiv sind.
Zweitens: Die Fische interessiert es herzlich wenig wo man seine Steuern zahlt.
Drittens: (Ganz wichtig!!!) Es bedeutet nicht, dass man ein schlechter Angler ist oder keine Ahnung hat, nur weil man nicht am Mittelmeer wohnt. 
Viertens: Trolling ist kein Hexenwerk.
Fünftens: Allen "Urlaubern und nicht Urlaubern" schöne Feiertage!

Peace.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich tendiere mittlerweile auch zu etwas schwerere Gerät.
Wie Broki auch nen hammerfisch verloren. Der hat in der ersten Flucht über 100 Meter genommen, plus die 40meter Wurfweite. Ich habe immer 300meter auf der Rolle. Und bitte bei einigen ködern die Haken tauschen. Der Fisch ging dann verloren weil 4 Haken aufgebogen wurden.

Broki tackle passt


----------



## broki (3. Oktober 2019)

fishgodeep schrieb:


> Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht.
> 
> Erstens: Es gibt auch andere die am Mittelmeer wohnen und hier aktiv sind.
> Zweitens: Die Fische interessiert es herzlich wenig wo man seine Steuern zahlt.
> ...


----------



## broki (3. Oktober 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Broki, 150m ist zu wenig, das passt zum Jiggen auf 30 m Tiefe auf dem Boot, aber eine gute 40er Rute schafft jeden Fisch bis 5kg ohne Probleme!



Liest du die Posts bevor du darauf antwortest eigentlich?


----------



## Seele (3. Oktober 2019)

Och Mädels, geht das nicht netter zueinander?


----------



## broki (3. Oktober 2019)

Die Frage war durchaus ernst gemeint..


----------



## Angorafrosch (4. Oktober 2019)

Um das wieder etwas zu entschleunigen -> ich habe auf all meinen (Stationär-) Rollen mindestens 250-300m. Meist Geflecht zwischen 0,12 und 0,14. 2 Spulen sind mit 0,35er Monofil unterfüttert, was eine gewisse Reserve sein soll, falls die Verbindung zum Geflecht hält. Auf meine 2 kleinen BC passt nicht so viel aber die sind auch eher für Dicke Gummifische auf Hecht. Und da reichen 150m.
Nun, am Meer habe ich auch noch keinen Fisch verloren. Im Süßwasser schon eher - wenn sich der Flossenträger ins Kraut verpisst hat man leider oft die Arschkarte.
Dafür ists an der Kroatischen Küste halt meist sehr steinig/felsig und Abrisse/Hänger an der Tagesordnung. Aber darüber wurde auf den letzten 412 Seiten schon genug geschrieben.

@broki : die Shimano ist eine Top Rute. 2009 in Schweden erstanden und immer noch mein Lieblingsstock. VibraSpot Rollenhalter, 3geteilt, 2,4m, was vergleichbares habe ich bisher noch nirgends gesehen. Hat mir schon 2 45er Lachsforellen und den 1m Hecht gebracht (bei Mitternachtssonne :-D . Dazu fast alles was ich aus dem MM habe, was jetzt nicht viel und auch nicht sonderlich groß war, jedoch immer schöne Angelei. Leider gibts die Rute nicht mehr und selbst gebraucht habe ich bisher nur eine gesehen. Die hat mir schon n halb vollen Wassereimer aus m Hafenbecken gehoben sprich Biegekurve ca. 7 Kg.


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Oktober 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Ihr lieben mit mehr Erfahrung als ich hab... Was davon macht für nen Uferangler der manchmal mit Schlauchi + Eantrieb unterwegs ist Sinn.
> Meine Fänge sind zwar nur klein aber ich hab auch keine Lust den "fang meines Lebens" zu verlieren nur weil's Equipment nicht passt



Moini !

Der "Fang des Lebens", in den wohl seltensten Fällen kommt dieser ganz überraschend und aus dem Nichts. Der Fisch des Lebens ist fast immer das Ergebnis langjähriger Anstrengungen/Überlegungen.

Es gibt ganz sicher äußere Bedingungen bzw. Tage, da ist es völlig egal, ob man fein oder grob fischt. An Tagen, an denen es schwierig ist (klares Wasser, Sonnenschein, hoher Befischungsdruck,...) ist eine leichte Rute unverzichtbar. Im Grund genommen ist mit einer 40-50 Gramm Rute fast alles abgedeckt, gerade wenn man vom Boot aus fischt. Da hat man zur Not auch noch die Möglichkeit, hinterher zu fahren. Ob man da auf schwereres Gerät umsteigt hängt auch davon ab, ob man schwerer fischt. Pilker oder Jigs mit 80 Gramm kann man an einer 40 Gr. Rute nicht fischen. Und gerade beim Angeln in der Tiefe braucht man größere Gewichte, um trotz Strömungen oder Abtreiben des Bootes durch Wind am Grund fischen zu können.

Ich habe da immer beide WG-Klassen dabei, was sich allerdings weniger unterscheidet sind die verwendeten Rollen. Nämlich 4000-er Shimanos mit meist ca. 150 m Qualitätsschnur in 5-7 Kg Tragkraft und noch mal dasselbe an Backing, auch etwa mit 5 Kg Tragkraft. Das schwächste Glied in der Kette ist da das Fluoro-Vorfach. Das sind so meine Eckdaten fürs Spinangeln, gerade auf unbekanntem Terrain, wenn man die Fische erst finden muss, fährt man fein deutlich besser. Sollte ich mal ne halbe Makrele oder ähnliches auf Grund legen, dann kommen da selbstverständlich andere Geräte und Schnurstärken zum Einsatz

Letztlich läuft das ja fast immer nach dem Motto: Mit dünnem Zeugs verliert man die großen Fische, die auf stärkeres Material erst garnicht eingestiegen wären. Unterm Strich kommt dabei dasselbe raus, NIX.


----------



## Tomasz (4. Oktober 2019)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> ...Letztlich läuft das ja fast immer nach dem Motto: Mit dünnem Zeugs verliert man die großen Fische, die auf stärkeres Material erst garnicht eingestiegen wären. Unterm Strich kommt dabei dasselbe raus, NIX.



Gut auf den Punkt gebracht

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (4. Oktober 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Hast du den Schriftbarsch selbst schonmal probiert?
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schriftbarsch
> Wikipedia schreibt, dass die für die Fischerei schwer zu fangen sind, da sie schnell zwischen den Steinen verschwinden. Für die Vermarktung sind sie daher unwirtschaftlich. Welcher Fischer stellt sich mit einer Angel und dem Risiko des Verlustes der Montage in, wenn er mit dem Netz viel mehr größere Fische fangen kann.
> Auch andere Portale sprechen beim Schriftbarsch von einem kleinen aber sehr guten Speisefisch.
> ...








Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, aber ich habe es nicht früher geschafft.
Über die kulinarische Qualität des Schriftbarsches gingen die Meinungen hier im Board sehr weit auseinander.
Das Ergebnis unseres Selbstversuches steht nunmehr fest. Daran teilgenommen hat meine Familie, bestehend aus meiner Frau, unserem dreijährigen Sohn und mir.
Es geht dabei um diesen Fisch, der nach meinen Erfahrungen im Mittelmeer über steinigem Grund recht häufig gefangen und in er Literatur mit einer Durchschnittsgröße von 15 bis 25 cm angegeben wird. Alle von mir gefangenen Schriftbarsche lagen eher recht einheitlich bei 15 bis 17 cm. Gebissen haben sie auf alles, was ich in den 5 Tagen ausprobiert habe. Sowohl Stücken von frischem Tintenfisch, als auch Blinker und Gummifisch brachte den Schriftbarsch recht schnell an den Haken. Der Biss kam jedes mal vehement und er kämpfte für seine Größe recht ordentlich. Manchmal war der Fisch dabei kaum größer als der Köder. Der Schriftbarsch hat recht feine Schuppen, die sich im Gegensatz zu unseren Barschen gut lösen lassen.






Mein kleiner Sohn fand den Fisch spannend und auch wegen der Farben sehr schön, wollte dann aber doch lieber Hühnchen. Blieben meine Frau und ich.
Probiert haben wir in Kroatien etwa 7 verschiedene Fischarten, die entweder auf dem Grill oder in der Pfanne landeten. Dieser Schriftbarsch stand dabei an diesem Abend im direkten Vergleich mit einer Dorade und einer Ringelbrasse. Alle drei Fische wurden in Butter gebraten. In der Bewertung lagen meine Frau und ich ziemlich gleich. Die Dorade war in diesem Trio der Favorit, sowohl geschmacklich als auch von der Konsistenz und den Gräten. Der Schriftbarsch kam geschmacklich und auch von der Konsistenz dicht ran. Er hat weißes, zartes Fleisch, dass nicht übertrieben fischig schmeckt. Allerdings waren gemessen an seiner geringen Größe doch recht viele Gräten dran, die dem Genuss etwas abträglich waren. Die Ringelbrasse folgte an diesem Abend auf Platz drei.
Insgesamt lag der Schriftbarsch bei den von uns gegessenen Fischarten im Mittelfeld. Dorade und Wolfsbarsch sind aber dann doch besser, zumal in der Regel auch größer und damit gibt es im Verhältnis zum Fleisch weniger Gräten. Außerdem machen diese Fische auch in der Regel mehr Spaß an der Angel.
Mein Fazit zum Schriftbarsch: Angesichts der anderen Möglichkeiten im Mittelmeer würde ich nicht gezielt drauf angeln wollen, aber einmal an den Haken bekommen verdient er je nach Angeltag und übrigem Fangerfolg eine Chance in der Küche. Aber wer weiß, nach drei Schneidertagen kann sich so eine Meinung auch schnell mal ändern. Sollten wir wieder mal am Mittelmeer einen Schriftbarsch als Beifang haben, wollen wir ihn auf dem Grill probieren.
Habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen oder wie bereitet Ihr den Schriftbarsch zu?

Gruß.


Tomasz


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Oktober 2019)

Heute war mal wieder Bonito Äktschn an der Oberfläche.
So knapp 2kg dürften die haben, ich weiß nicht so genau.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Dieter, Petri für die tollen Bonitos. Mich würde interessieren ob du die Fische nach dem Töten ausbluten lässt und wie du sie zubereitest...
Danke, Andreas


----------



## fishgodeep (7. Oktober 2019)

Petri zu den Fischen Dieter.

@Franken Fisch. Um den bestmöglichen Geschmack zu erhalten, ist das Ausbluten meiner Meinung nach unerlässlich. Bei den von Dieter gefangenen Pelamiden (Sarda sarda) ist es vielleicht weniger gravierend, jedoch kann es auch hier einen metallischen Beigeschmack geben.

Darüberhinaus gehört das zur Artgerechten Tötung auch einfach dazu!


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Oktober 2019)

Die sollten auf jeden Fall ausbluten


----------



## Bastardmakrele (7. Oktober 2019)

Danke Männer,

Wäre euch verbunden wenn ihr noch was zur Zubereitung schreibt.


----------



## Krallblei (7. Oktober 2019)

Bissl Salz und Pfeffer und ab auf den Grill.
Zitrone drüber.

So handhabe des immer und mir schmeckt es


----------



## Bastardmakrele (7. Oktober 2019)

Danke Benny, hab dein Fisch Barbecue schon in ein paar von Dir hochgeladenen Bildern gesehen...


----------



## Krallblei (7. Oktober 2019)

Gernell bin ich kein Fischesser  Nur Fänger. 

Aber wenn ich Fisch esse sollte er nach Fisch schmecken und nicht nach irgendwelchen anderen Sachen.. deswegen fast pur ohne alles.

Dieter oder Dario zaubern sicherlich Sachen die Zungenorgasmen produzieren.. aber Essen ist nicht so mein.. 

Gruss.

Noch 6 Tage bis Mittelmeer. Hab schon wieder Entzug. 10 Tage Türkei.. und so wie es aussieht, sieht es garnicht sooo schlecht aus da


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Oktober 2019)

Mit Bonito geht fast alles
Z. B. Heute. Bonitofilet in sesamkruste gebraten. 
Nur nie zu lange. Wird sonst trocken.







Zu Hause gibt es alles, aber keinen Fisch erstmal


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2019)

Das sieht gut aus Dieter! Bei mir wird da auch nichts besonders gemacht. Einfach Braten. Ausbluten tue ich generell bei fast allen Fischen. Bonitos tun das aber auch gerne von selbst, zappeln umher und am Ende siehts aus als hätte ein Massaker stattgefunden.


----------



## Krallblei (7. Oktober 2019)

Was glaubst wie Dieters Boot nach der Sause aussah! Raus aus dem Wasser.. Kehle durch und weiter ging's. 10 Bonitos aufm Boden. Statt Aluboden in Silber gab's ne Rote Suppe die hin und her schwappte


----------



## Bastardmakrele (7. Oktober 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Was glaubst wie Dieters Boot nach der Sause aussah! Raus aus dem Wasser.. Kehle durch und weiter ging's. 10 Bonitos aufm Boden. Statt Aluboden in Silber gab's ne Rote Suppe die hin und her schwappte


Danke für die Anregungen Männer. Das mit der Blutsuppe kann ich mir bildhaft vorstellen


----------



## broki (8. Oktober 2019)

Petri Jungs!
Schön das sie wieder da sind 
Zum Schriftbarsch. So hatte ich den in Erinnerung, halt viele kleine Geräten. Die sind glaub ich auch gut verstreut. An filetieren ist wohl eher nicht zu denken?
Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur heikel. Die Bandbrassen finde ich ja auch schrecklich und andere schwärmen davon. Oder ich kann nicht kochen Obwohl ich eigentlich beides ausschliesse.. 
Würde jetzt auch gerne ans Meer. Ist ne gute und wunderschöne Zeit der Oktober, auch für die Uferangler unter uns.. 

Gruss


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. Oktober 2019)

So Jungs, euch allen Petri zu euren tollen Fängen!
Leider, leider, so wie jedes Jahr bin ich zu Beginn der besten Angelzeit wieder aus dem Urlaub zurückgekehrt.
Wie geschrieben, war es eine Art Reha-Urlaub, nach OP etc.
Das heißt, die ersten Wochen über durfte ich noch nicht sehr zupacken und alles lief gemächlich.
Die Überfahrt mit der Fähre von Ancona nach Korfu verlief wie erwartet reibungslos.

Medium 65075 anzeigen
Angekommen hieß es, das extrem vollgepackte Auto zu entladen. Das alljährliche Gepäck-Tetris war dieses Jahr besonders schwierig, da Boot und Zubehör gleich ne Nummer größer waren. 

Medium 64989 anzeigen
Zum Glück hab ich so eine nachsichtige und geduldige Frau!

Na jedenfalls war gleich am zweiten Tag das Bötchen aufgebaut und im Wasser. Alles hat einwandfrei funktioniert, also ging es gleich mal die alten Posten abklappern.
Dieses Jahr hab ich das Programm etwas geändert. Um nicht gleich wieder von Sägebarschen erschlagen zu werden nutzte ich anstatt der Sabikis eine brassenaffinere Montage: Am FC ein Karabiner, daran 80-150g Blei und ein 40cm Vorfach mit 4er-Haken eingehängt. Darüber noch ein 40cm Seitenarm mit 4er Haken.
Köder: Kalmarstreifen vom frischen Kalmar (Fischhändler, bei uns oben gab es noch keine zu fangen).
An den Rotbrassenplätzen, einer weiträumigen Stufe, von ca 60 auf 75m gab es viel Schwarmaktivität. Viele Makrelen, Bastardmakrelen, Boops-Boops, sogar insgesamt zwei Sardinen nahmen sich während der morgendlichen Ausfahrten der angebotenen Kalmarstreifen an.
Und natürlich gab es Rotbrassen und Sägebarsche. Das Verhältnis der Brassen zu den Barschen hat sich durch die geänderte Montage stark verschoben.
Sobald die Eisbox einigermaßen gefüllt war, kamen die Versuche mit Tairaba, Inchiku etc.
Große Rote gab es nicht, Grouper auch nicht. 
Dafür einmal auf Tairaba ein sehr großes Petermännchen >40cm (neben kleineren) und als Exoten einen Oktopus von einem Kilo.

Medium 65083 anzeigenMedium 65082 anzeigenMedium 65081 anzeigen
Wie jedes Jahr hab ich auch diesmal wieder Gäste auf meinem Schiffchen dabei gehabt. Einer, James, kam gleich zwei Mal, und lud uns für kommendes Frühjahr nach Schottland zum Angeln ein. Die Leute haben immer unglaublichen Spaß, auch wenn wir keine Riesen fangen. Mit dem neuen Boot ist es zu zweit echt komfortabel.

Nach einigen Kilo Barschen und Brassen, und diversen Sichtungen von Mahis und Bluefish auf Inspektion verlegte ich mich für einige Touren auf's frühe Schleppen.
Erst mit zwei Ruten - eine mit Oberflächenwobler, eine mit Rapala Redhead auf ca. 3m - später dann nur noch mit einer Rute, wenn ich alleine war, schleppte ich ein zwei Stunden entlang der 10m-Linie.
Es gab IMMER was. Vor allem Mahis, aber ab und an auch mal nen Barracuda.

Medium 65077 anzeigenMedium 65078 anzeigen
Bei einem bekennenden Kochtopfangler landet natürlich irgendwann alles auf dem Teller

Medium 65080 anzeigen
Also, wie ihr seht, nichts spektakuläres. 
Ok, es gab beim Schleppen einen spektakulären Einschlag mit Abriss. Was es war, darüber lässt sich nur rätseln.
Oberflächenwobbler 12cm Sardinendesign bei ca 10-15m Tiefe. Rute krümmt sich bis Anschlag und noch bevor die Bremse Schnur geben kann Abriss im 30 lbs Geflecht.
Sicher eine Schwachstelle, aber der Einschlag war so gewaltig... es hätte wohl ne 80lbs Leine gebraucht....

Nebenbei freue ich mich draußen auf dem Meer immer wieder über nette Begegnungen.
Diesmal war es eine Caretta. Zwei Buchten weiter hat dieses Jahr erstmals seit Generationen eine Caretta ihr Gelege angelegt.
Das sind so die kleinen Dinge, die es wert sind, früh aufzustehen.

Medium 65079 anzeigen
In 2020 hoffe ich, geht es schon wieder zu Ostern runter. Immer 11 Monate warten hält ja kein Schwein aus.

Machtet jut & tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Krallblei (9. Oktober 2019)

Danke für den Bericht


afbaumgartner schrieb:


> In 2020 hoffe ich, geht es schon wieder zu Ostern runter. Immer 11 Monate warten hält ja kein Schwein aus.



Ich halte es keine 8 Wochen ohne Meer aus


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Oktober 2019)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr hab ich auch diesmal wieder Gäste auf meinem Schiffchen dabei gehabt. Einer, James, kam gleich zwei Mal, und lud uns für kommendes Frühjahr nach Schottland zum Angeln ein. Die Leute haben immer unglaublichen Spaß, auch wenn wir keine Riesen fangen. Mit dem neuen Boot ist es zu zweit echt komfortabel.


Toller Bericht


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. Oktober 2019)

SCHOENER BERICHT!



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ok, es gab beim Schleppen einen spektakulären Einschlag mit Abriss. Was es war, darüber lässt sich nur rätseln.
> Oberflächenwobbler 12cm Sardinendesign bei ca 10-15m Tiefe. Rute krümmt sich bis Anschlag und noch bevor die Bremse Schnur geben kann Abriss im 30 lbs Geflecht.



Einstellung der Bremse beim Trollen :

Wenn eine Rute sich zum Anschlag kruemmt, war die Bremse falsch eingestellt. Man sollte beim Schleppen im Mittelmeer die Bremse so einstellen, dass man mit der linken Hand ohne grosse Kraftanstrengung Schnur abziehen kann, wenn das Boot mit Trolling- Geschwindigkeit faehrt. Setzt voraus, man ist Rechtshaender. So spielt auch der Typ der Rute eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich habe beim Trollen durch zu weich eingestellte Bremse kaum Fische verloren ( und wenn Baracudas, richtig Schade ist es nicht darum ), durch zu hart eingestellte, viel Geld! Das Geflecht reisst normal nicht, sondern Knoten, Wirbel, Verbinder. Knotless schafft Abhilfe. Schwaechster Punkt ist eigentlich, wenn eingesetzt, FC.

Das erhoffte Rasseln der Bremse muss kein Fisch sein, es treiben genug Muell und Pflanzen im Meer herum.



fishgodeep schrieb:


> Viertens: Trolling ist kein Hexenwerk.



Ist es sicher nicht, aber es braucht Erfahrung und die richtige Ausruestung. Und nicht vergessen, man kann nur das fangen, was da ist.

Sollte ein Tipp  sein, fuer Euren naechsten Urlaub! Freut mich, dass Ihr anfangt diese Technik zu entdecken!



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Nach einigen Kilo Barschen und Brassen, und diversen Sichtungen von Mahis und Bluefish auf Inspektion verlegte ich mich für einige Touren auf's frühe Schleppen.
> Erst mit zwei Ruten - eine mit Oberflächenwobler, eine mit Rapala Redhead auf ca. 3m - später dann nur noch mit einer Rute, wenn ich alleine war, schleppte ich ein zwei Stunden entlang der 10m-Linie.
> Es gab IMMER was. Vor allem Mahis, aber ab und an auch mal nen Barracuda.



*Mahis.....aber eben, mein Fisch, fuer Dich kein Traumfisch ? Ich hoffe, die haben geschmeckt!
*


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Oktober 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> SCHOENER BERICHT!


Danke, Jürgen.

Bremse: Bei relativ tief laufendem Wobbler mit hohem Eigenwiderstand und 4-5 Knoten Schleppgeschwindigkeit ist die Grundbremsleistung schon hoch.
In der Endeinstellung verfahre ich eben so, dass ich zur Prüfung von Hand abziehe.
Es war also irgendwo ein Fehler im System. Der Abriss war im Geflecht im Bereich der Verbindung Geflecht-Mono. Es war, als reagierte die Bremse zu träge.
Müll im Meer kann immer mal auftreten, wobei sich die Situation in unserem Revier die letzten Jahre über deutlich verbessert hat. Hier kommen die regelmäßig durchgeführten Beach-Cleanups und der bewusstere Umgang der Leute mit Verpackungen etc. zum Tragen.
Speziell an dieser Stelle glaube ich nicht an Müll. Ich kenne die Müllsammelstrudel in der Gegend.

Technik entdecken: Ja, ich bin derzeit nur auf Urlaub in meinem Revier. Allerdings vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich dort 5 Jahre in der Berufsfischerei gearbeitet habe und seit 25 Jahren immer wieder dort hin zurück kehre.
Schleppen ist durchaus nichts neues. Ich find es zwar eine produktive, aber durchaus gelegentlich auch langweilige Angelegenheit. Aktivere Methoden sind mir da lieber.

Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schöner Bericht von dir Baumi. Freut mich wieder von dir zu hören. Da hast du doch ganz gut abgeschnitten. Ich hoffe du hast dich in deiner Griechenland-Reha gut erholt  

Zum Abriss: bekanntes Problem... kenne icv vom schweren Poppern. Die Schockbelastungen bei einem heftigen Biss sind einfach enorm hoch und wenn der Knoten dann nicht perfekg ist oder Petrus dir heute nicht wohlgesinnt ist dann ziehst du da schonmal den kürzeren. Macht aber Hoffnung  

Ich werde am Wochenenede auch nochmal was zu unserem Kurztrip übers lange Wochenende schreiben. Es gab Fisch, aber nicht das, was erwartet wurde

Euch allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Oktober 2019)

*Hallo Baumi,*

*teile Deine Meinung. Und das Wichtigste ist- Erholung- mich hatte es auch im Februar niedergestreckt. Die Hauptsache ist fuer einen Angler, das Leben als Naturfreund zu geniessen und sich zu sagen, ich hab meinen Fisch gefangen, ich hab ihn zubereitet und er hat mir geschmeckt,*
*Mein Onkel hat auch geangelt, den konnte man mit gebratenen Fisch jagen, aber, er hat sich gefreut, wenn jemand den Fang grossartig fand.*

Spannung bei tieflaufenden Wobbler- die ist enorm und bedingt eine kraftvolle Bremse- fein justierbar. Ruten- das ist auch ein Problem. Man braucht eine weiche Spitze und sonst Power!
Die Spitze sollte jeden gehakten Fremdkoerper signalisieren.
Mittlerweile haben alle Hersteller die Marktluecke erkannt, es lohnt sich Light-Trolling Ruten ( um 5-15 lbs ) speziell fuers Mittelmeer zu produzieren. Ich habe einige der neuen Ruten getestet und dankend zurueck geschickt!



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> 4-5 Knoten Schleppgeschwindigkeit



Ist widersinnig eigentlich, mit Deiner Geschwindigkeit haben wir immer geschleppt, die letzten Ausfahrten brachten mehr Erfolg mit 3-4 knoten. Unter 3 laeuft das Boot nicht mehr gerade aus.



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Zum Abriss: bekanntes Problem... kenne icv vom schweren Poppern. Die Schockbelastungen bei einem heftigen Biss sind einfach enorm hoch und wenn der Knoten dann nicht perfekg ist oder Petrus dir heute nicht wohlgesinnt ist dann ziehst du da schonmal den kürzeren. Macht aber Hoffnung



Es wird keinen Abriss beim Trolling  geben, wenn man folgendes beachtet:
Korrekte Bremseinstellung ( abgestimmt auf das Vorfach, Du hast sicher Gefuehl dafuer, wer es nicht hat, kann es mit einer Waage ausprobieren! )- Verbindung nur mit knotless Verbindern, Einsatz von Mono beim Schleppen bis 30 m hinter Boot. Wenn ich die Koeder weiter hinter dem Boot laufen lasse, nehme ich Geflecht.
Selbst wenn ein Baumstamm gehakt wird, wird nichts passieren! Ein Felsen wird aber die Schnuere scheren!
Wichtig ist: Begutachtung und regelmaessiger Austausch von Wirbeln, Verbindern, usw.

Was allerdings ein Fisch dann am Boot veranstalten kann oder wie er unter Felsen abtaucht, ist eine andere Sache, dafuer ist dann wirklich Petrus zustaendig.

Trolling langweilig: Ab vier Ruten ist es purer Stress! Und fuer mich die beste Methode, Fische zu finden!

*Wer als Urlaubsangler ein Boot mietet, fahrt langsam aufs Meer mit 2 Trollingruten.*

Ich wuerde auch gern wieder Angeln, wie vor vielen Jahren im Mittelmeer , Fernglas- Moewen und Gas- nur, bei uns gibt es solche raubenden Fische sehr sehr  selten- und wenn, *dann nur kleine,  30 -50 cm lang und nicht sehr gut fuer den Gaumen.*

*Barsche sind etwas feines, richtig?  Und ausser Mahis- gibt es da bei Euch noch was schmackhaftes an der Oberflaeche?*

*Bei uns gibt es nur den von mir verhassten Bluefish, ungeniessbar und dumm!*

Schoenes Wochenende!
Gruesse Juergen

Anbei ein Beispiel, wie man nie einen Fisch faengt:


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2019)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Es war also irgendwo ein Fehler im System. Der Abriss war im Geflecht im Bereich der Verbindung Geflecht-Mono. Es war, als reagierte die Bremse zu träge.



Hi Baumi,

Petri zu deinen Erfolgen, toller Bericht. Die Verbindung Geflecht/Mono oder auch ein einfacher Knoten im Geflecht ist immer eine Schwachstelle, weil sich das Geflecht im Knoten unter Belastung dermaßen zusammenziehen und den Querschnitt des Geflechts verengen kann, dass es sich quasi selbst durchschneidet. Das kann man auch mal mit einem vollen 10 Liter Eimer Wasser zuhause testen, was von der eigentlich viel höheren linearen Tragkraft noch übrig bleibt. Viele Schnüre mit Tragkräften über 10 Kg, geben bei herkömmlichen Knoten und nur 5 kg-Belastung schon den Geist auf. Abhilfe schaffen hier nur Spezialknoten mit extrem vielen Wicklungen (10 oder mehr), wobei diese beim Binden schnell vertüddeln und damit auch nicht wie erhofft halten oder eben Knotenlosverbinder. Die sind aber eben nicht so dolle, wenn man längere Vorfächer fischen möchte. Und morgen gehts mal wieder für ne Woche ins Trainingslager Ostsee, das hält ja sonst kein Mensch aus, bis zum nächsten Sommer aufs Mittelmeer zu warten  

Viele Grüße Sven


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Oktober 2019)

Danke Jungs,
Knoten: Wenn ich an Land vorbereite nutze ich den FG, wenn's an Bord eben schnell gehen muss eine Albright-Variante.
Geflecht ist unheimlich empfindlich. Früher hatte ich noch 2 dedizierte Schleppmultis mit 50-70m Mono, bevor das Geflecht anfing.
Aber die Okuma ist verschenkt und die TLD verkauft...
Jetzt nutze ich zum Schleppen eine 16er Torium und eine 10er Cortez, die aber auch jeweils für Vertikal herhalten müssen. Daher nur 10-15m Mono/FC.
Wenn du da alleine bist und dir ein Mahi mal eben zwanzig Mal durch die zweite Schnur rast und die Geflochtene in die Drillinge getüddelt ist, muss man wohl die Mülltonne bemühen. Das wird wenn, dann am ehesten eine Schwachstellenursache gewesen sein.
Normalerweise halten meine Montagen wirklich viel. Vor drei Jahren fuhr mir ein Volltrottel beim Schleppen von hinten mit Vollgas quer über die Schnur.
Das gab so einen Ruck, dass es Rute und Rolle komplett von Bord riss (war mit Klettband an der Reling befestigt, wg. Mietboot).
Nach einem Wortgefecht trimmte Mr. Volltrottel, der lediglich seiner Bikinitussi auf der Liegefläche imponieren hatte wollen, seinen Außenborder waagerecht und ließ mich die Schnur von der Welle wickeln - er hatte kurz vor dem Köder gekreuzt und die Verbindung Mono-Geflecht hatte gehalten.
Tatsächlich waren sowohl Köder als auch Rute und Rolle noch dran und ich konnte letztere aus 60m bergen.

Na jedenfalls werde ich im Hinblick auf kommendes Jahr wohl die Cortez mit ordentlich Mono pimpen und mir noch ne zweite davon zum Schleppen zulegen.
Ich finde die P/L-mäßig ganz gut.
Nächstes Jahr wollen wir auf Ostern schon runter, und dann wieder im Herbst, allerdings später, erst im Oktober.

Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## broki (12. Oktober 2019)

Einfache Anleitung für den FG:


----------



## Krallblei (12. Oktober 2019)

Egal welcher Knoten!
Wichtig ist das man ihn richtig macht. Auch bei Sturm, Wellen oder Promille

Ich habe meinen eigenen Knoten, der ist noch NIE aufgefangen. 

Selbst die Israeli Uboote konnten dem nix anhaben!!

Allerdings ist da werfen durch die Ringe nix. Aber das sollte man eh nicht tun.


----------



## broki (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich werfe immer durch die Ringe. Nutze 2-3 Meter FC. Da geht es halt nicht anders..


----------



## Angorafrosch (13. Oktober 2019)

Perti Baumi und danke für den super Bericht. Auch allen Anderen Danke für die Infos und Tipps.
Ich arbeite auch gern mit knotless. Aber klar ist da werfen nur mit kurzem Vorfach machbar. 
Diese Saison hatte ich aber keine knotless und hab n Karabinerwirbel mit ner einfachen Schlaufe mit doppeltem 8erKnoten in die geflochtene gebaut. Hat super gehalten und der Karabinerwirbel macht den Vorfachtausch zu einen schnellen Angelegenheit, selbst bei Welle und mit Promille


----------



## Krallblei (13. Oktober 2019)

Auf geht's knappe zwei Wochen Türkei.

Wünscht mir Glück!

Zur Belohnung gibt es Bericht mit hoffentlich Fisch!


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich wünsch dir natürlich extrem viel Glück, Krallblei!

Zu der Geschichte mit den Knoten:
Wir reden hier von 3 verschiedenen Anforderungen an das "Grundrig" Geflecht-Mono.
Einmal Spinnfischen, da bevorzuge ich eigentlich auch, dass der Knoten Braid-Mono nicht durch die Ringe muss.
Ich finde, das geht gut, solange die Luft rein ist, d.h. kaum abrasive Hindernisse vorhanden sind. Also Spinnfischen ohne Hartsubstratkontakt.
Da tut es ein Albright. Gibt ja einige Varianten davon.
Fische ich aber z.B. bei uns in der Felsenküste mit der Spinnrute, dann müssen da 4m Mono dran, ergo der Knoten muss durch die Ringe.
Da wäre ein FG angebracht, weil er das dicke Mono nur einfach führt. Zudem sollte man bei der Rutenauswahl auf die Größe der Ringe achten.
Beim Vertikalangeln vom Boot ist das eine andere Kiste, da hab ich je weniger Strömung ein um so längeres Stück Mono dran, bis max. 10,12 m
Grundsätzlich mindestens 5m. Ich kann ja den Knoten kontrolliert durch die Ringe lassen.
Hier gehen sowohl Albright, als auch FG, allerdings der Albright nur optimal an Multis ohne Schnurführung.
Denn nur dann kann ich den Knoten beim Aufspulen ganz an den Rand bugsieren.
Liegt der Albright irgendwo mitten drin, weil der Spulenhub (Spinne) bzw. die Schnurführung (Multi) ihn da hin gebracht hat, besteht eher die Gefahr des Vertüddelns.
Ich finde, grade 8-fach Geflecht ist irgendwie sehr empfindlich bei kleinsten Kanten (z.B. das Monoende im Albright).
Ich nutze diverse 8-fach Braids und ich fand das bei allen. Ist aber auch logisch, da die Fäden feiner gesponnen sind.
Beim Schleppen im Mittelmeer in meinen Breiten (Light Game) ist die dedizierte Schleppmontage mit 50-70m Mono angesagt (die Erfahrung hat es ja mal wieder gezeigt). Knoten gehen hier auch beide bei mir, weil ich ohne Schnurführung schleppe. Der FG hält allerdings mehr. Angeblich.

Und "knotenlos" ist das wirklich knotenlos?

Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## fishgodeep (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich fische zu 90% den FG Knoten und zu 10% den PR Knoten. Hier ist eine weitere Möglichkeit den FG zu binden, egal wie viel Welle oder Wind gerade ist. Geht schnell und hält wesentlich besser als Albright, Doppelter Uni etc. Mit ein bisschen Übung hat man das schnell raus. Und der FG flutscht doch nur so durch die Ringe, verstehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## fishgodeep (14. Oktober 2019)

FYI.

According to the study by FUZZY, who works with Mr Seikai Murakoshi of Daiwa.


----------



## broki (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde den Knoten ebenfalls nicht unterschätzen. Der Albright schnitt bei mir in das FC ein bei starker Belastung (popper, jiggen). 2-3m oder mehr Vorfach ist je nach Topographie bei Jiggen vom Ufer ein Muss. Und damit auch das durch die Ringe werfen. Geht ohne Probleme mit dem FG.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Oktober 2019)

Türkei Bluefish Paradise


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2019)

Apropos Bluefish: Noch kurz zu meinem Kurztrip über den Tag der deutschen Einheit. Wollten eigentlich Bonitos erwischen, aber die haben wir Zielsicher verpasst. Waren genau weg, als wir da waren. Am Sonntag, wo wir weggefahren sind, habt ihr ja hier von Dieter wieder Fänge gezeigt bekommen. Naja, kann man nicht ändern. 

Wir haben also Trolling auf Palo probiert und dort an zwei unterschiedlichen Tagen zwei Bluefishe erwischt. Bissverwertung diesmal mal 100%. Gut so! Am Samstag wollten wir Bonitos am Cap de Creus suchen, was ein totaler Flop war. Um noch was anderes als Sägebarsche zu fangen, probierten wir kurz tiefer. Es gab 3 Penegals, war jedoch viel zu viel Strömung. Bonitos sahen wir nicht. Ich bekam noch einen guten Biss beim hochholen des Jigs an einer Stelle, leider blieb er nicht hängen. Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## broki (15. Oktober 2019)

Petri scorp. Wie schmeckt Bluefish eigentlich? Hab in meinem Revier noch nie welche erwischt


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2019)

Gibt bessere und auch schlechtere Fische. Frisch in Tempurateig eigentlich ganz gut. Ist aber so einer der Fische, die ich am ehesten Releasen würde


----------



## senner (18. Oktober 2019)

Petri den Fängern, sehr schön! Komme leider im Moment gar nicht ans Wasser und wenn ich mal Salz rieche, ist das die Irische See und da ist es mir einfach zu kalt. 

Da es im Moment etwas ruhiger ist mit Fangmeldungen wollte ich mal die Köderdiskussion weiterführen, die Dario vor paar Tagen bezüglich ultra-kompakter Köder angestoßen hat. Dario hatte Wolfram-Jigs berichtet. Kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht. Und meine Abrissraten beim Shorejigging sind eh viiiiiel zu hoch..da würde ich arm werden. 

Was ich aber mal posten will sind sehr kompakte Stickbaits die ich mir hier vor Ort gekauft habe ("BlackFin Tackle"). Die sind 10cm lang, aber der Körper ist sehr kompakt in der Mitte, fühlt sich also eher wie so ein 6-7cm Köder an. Was die Dinger so toll macht, ist das hohe Gewicht mit 50gr bei der Größe. Die lassen sich richtig gut auf Weite bringen und ich hoffe, dass wenn ich hier demnächst mal wieder nicht nur an sondern auf das Wasser komme, die Dinger was bringen. Kannste natürlich nicht trollen die Teile, die müssen schon etwas aktiver geführt werden. 

Nachteil natürlich der hohe Preis, denn werden hier vor Ort handbemalt und -foliert. Ob die Rohlinge auch hier vor Ort gebaut werden, oder ob das Chinesenimport ist weiß ich nicht. Zumindest steckt Handwerk in der Bemalung und das relativiert den Preis etwas. Kosten ca 25 EUR ohne Haken, kommen also mit allem drum und dran sicher auf 27-28EUR pro Stück. Ich hab bei "Dias Sin IVA" zugeschlagen, also knapp 19% gespart  Finde ich sehr hart an der Grenze aber Stickbaits und Popper können eh unglaublich viel kosten. Da sind ja Preise um 30-40 EUR fast normal... Hier zwei Bilder; der geriggte hat einen Mini Barracuda gefangen vor zwei Wochen vom Strand aus, der Rest ist jungfräulich.











Was benutzt ihr so in der Größen und Gewichtsklasse?

Schönes WE allen und Petri Heil denen die es ans Wasser schaffen. Freue mich immer über eure Berichte!


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. Oktober 2019)

Moin allerseits
Erstmal Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.
Ich möchte nochmal auf die schleppangelei zurückkommen.
Die hier beschrieben Techniken und Köder sind wahrscheinlich effektiver.
Ich guck mir das mal näher an.
Ich machs trotzdem meistens anders. Und zwar schleppe ich casting jigs. Vor allem, wenn die Vögel was anzeigen, aber nicht so eindeutig und nichts zu sehen ist an der Oberfläche.
Dafür nehme ich das gleiche Gerät wie zum Werfen. 
Der Vorteil ist, dass man flexibel bleibt.
Manchmal bleibt was hängen und man kann auch Fische suchen.
Kommt doch was direkt an die Oberfläche, kann man die gescheppten jigs schnell einholen und da hin düsen.
Die Ruten sind sofort wurfbereit.
Nur mal als Anregung...


----------



## Krallblei (19. Oktober 2019)

Das war doch super erfolgreich bei uns!


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Krallblei (21. Oktober 2019)

Danke dir. Vermisse die Bucht..


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Oktober 2019)

Hat sich erübrigt


----------



## ralle (23. Oktober 2019)

Wenn der Ton und der Umgang miteinander sich hier nicht ändert, wird es wohl ohne Verwarnung nicht gehen. Hier gibts keine kleinen und großen Gurus - den Angler vor dem Herrn oder den Nichtfänger !!
Es geht ums Hobby und jeder betreibt das auf seine Art und Weise.

Weitere Beiträge die ins persönliche gehen, werden kommentarlos gelöscht auch wenn es dem Zusammenhang des Themas schadet !


----------



## Fr33 (23. Oktober 2019)

Mega Fische.... ja so Salzwasser hat was. Hab die Tage mal geschaut wie es nxt Jahr mir Sommerurlaub aussieht. Wollten mal wieder nach Mallorca. Die Reisespinnrute kommt eh wieder mit ;D

Bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen, was die für Hotel usw. in der Nebensaison (Mitte September) haben wollen. Muss ich echt gucken ob der geplante Urlaub nicht doch ins Wasser fällt....


----------



## fishgodeep (23. Oktober 2019)

Daumen hoch  



ralle schrieb:


> Wenn der Ton und der Umgang miteinander sich hier nicht ändert, wird es wohl ohne Verwarnung nicht gehen. Hier gibts keine kleinen und großen Gurus - den Angler vor dem Herrn oder den Nichtfänger !!
> Es geht ums Hobby und jeder betreibt das auf seine Art und Weise.
> 
> Weitere Beiträge die ins persönliche gehen, werden kommentarlos gelöscht auch wenn es dem Zusammenhang des Themas schadet !


----------



## MG13 (28. Oktober 2019)

Schönen guten Morgen, ich möchte mich erstmal vorstellen. Meine Name ist Max, 27 aus Bayern. Seit meinen Kindertagen bin ich am Angeln, seit nun mehr 5 Jahren hauptsächlich am Spinnfischen und das am liebsten am Meer. Ich war vom 19.10-25.10.2019 mit meinem kleinen Bruder  auf Kreta und habe dort nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten auch ganz passabel gefangen. Hierzu nun mein Bericht mit ein paar ganz netten Fotos.

Zielfisch war in erster Linie die Goldmakrele und alles was beim Shorejigging an den Haken gehen kann. Ausgangsort, Agios Nikolaos
Am Abend der Ankunft einige Würfe mit verschiedenen Wobblern im Hafenbereich, außer einigen Babybarrakuda Nachläufern 0 Aktivität.
Erster Morgen, an der Außenmauer des Hafens Jiggen,2 Stunden, Fischkontakt 0, erster Dämpfer und ein wenig Ratlosigkeit. Gute Struktur und immerhin 20m Wassertiefe in Wurfweite.
Dann ein raubender Amberjack direkt vor meinen Füssen mit ca. 3 kg, aber so schnell wie aufgetaucht so schnell auch wieder verschwunden und natürlich mit keinen Köder in irgendeiner Weise zu ärgern.
Im Laufe des Tages mit leichten Grundmontagen und kleinen Meeräschen als Köder an der Hafenmauer viel Kleinzeug (Drachenkopf, Grundeln, Drückerfisch, Sägebarsch und Baby-Zackenbarsch) So, wenigstens entschneidert....
Tag 2: Die Toilettenschüssel unser bester Freund, das Essen im Hotel nun auf der schwarzen Liste...Eine Bootsausfahrt ausgemacht in der Hoffnung auf den ersten vorzeigbaren Fisch.
Tag 3: 7 Uhr Morgens ab aufs Boot , auf dem Weg zum Spot leichtes Trolling, nach 5 Minuten ein guter Einschlag, 10 Sekunden später Fisch (oder was auch immer..) weg.

Am Spot in 4 Stunden von slow trolling mit ganzem Kalmar, Speedjigs, Slowjigs und leichterer Grundmontage in Tiefen von 40-120m: Eine Sargo mit 1 kg, 15 Sägebarsche, und 2 Ringelbrassen.... Wir waren beide so sauer das wir nicht ein Foto gemacht haben.

Tag 4: Wir haben uns ein Auto gemietet und fahren einige Kilometer um an einen Spot (+1 km steile Felsen zu Fuss) zu gelangen am dem der Meeresboden fast senkrecht auf 40m und mehr abfällt. Für meinen Bruder eine Dropshot Montage an die Brandungsrute mit Kalmarkopf. Er wirft aus lässt auf den Grund sinken und meint da ist schon was dran, und tatsächlich während der Absinkephase hatte sich eine kleine Goldmakrele den Kalmar komplett inhaliert. Wenn mit 55 cm auch noch sehr klein, es gab wieder Hoffnung. Nach 2 Stunden Jiggen (in dem Moment mit der leichten Kombo und einem 30g Jig) dann im Mittelwasser ein Bombeneinschlag und die die 3000er BG am kreischen.
Nach 10 Minuten und schmerzhaftem Körpereinsatz meines Bruders bei der Landung:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Knapp 6 kg, und etwas über 80 cm.

Tag 5: Selber Spot neue Taktik, Brandungsrute mit Pose und ganzem Kalmar, nach 20 Minuten der erste Biss, Goldmakrele mit knapp 3 kg, gefolgt von 3 weiteren welche sich wie die Geier auf meinen Casting Jig stürzten. Double up!

Auf die Weise 7 Goldmakrelen und beim leichten Jiggen noch einen Zackenbarsch mit 1 kg





Tag 6: In der Früh nochmal Jiggen von der Mole, und siehe da, Schwiegermamas Lieblingsfisch . Laut Aussage der Einheimischen eine richtige Plage in den Gewässern vor und um Kreta. Zum Abschluss noch einmal für 3 Stunden an den alten Spot, keine Riesen mehr aber auch für den letzten Tag ein Festmahl.


----------



## Angorafrosch (28. Oktober 2019)

Servus Max,

Petri zu den schönen Fischen und danke für deinen Bericht.
Und gleich mal eine Frage: Wie habt Ihr die Brandungsrute transportiert? Meine hat n Transportmaß von knapp 1,5m. Die passt in keinen Koffer und als Sportgepäck 25 € je Flugstrecke ist mir dann doch zu teuer.

Gruß aus München
Andi


----------



## Krallblei (28. Oktober 2019)

Danke für den Bericht und Glückwunsch zu den Fischen!!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Oktober 2019)

MG13 schrieb:


> Nach 10 Minuten und schmerzhaftem Körpereinsatz meines Bruders bei der Landung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus,

Glueckwunsch und Gruesse nach Muenchen aus Spanien- von dieser Groesse traeume ich dieses Jahr!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Oktober 2019)

Ey das ist ja mal ein Bericht. Top. Petri heil zu den Fängen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. Oktober 2019)

Hey top. Glückwunsch zu den tollen Mahis. 
 Diese Größe würde ich in der Bucht von Rosas auch gerne sehen


----------



## MG13 (29. Oktober 2019)

Erst einmal Danke für die Glückwünsche!
Brandungsrute ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, ist die einzige Teleskoprute die ich benutze (eine DAIWA Megaforce mit 3,60 und 70-150 g WG, TL 78 cm)
die passst zur Not auch in einen großen Koffer. Bin allerdings seit meinem Karibik Angeltripp (Martinique) letztes Jahr wieder davon abgekommen Reiseruten zu verwenden da ich dort zwei Brüche hatte während ich versuchte Fische davon abzuhalten in`s Riff zu rennen. (Fische von maximal 5 kg) Da bezahl ich lieber wieder das Übergepäck und habe dafür mehr Spaß beim Angeln und eine längere Lebenserwartung meiner Ruten 
Die Megaforce hatte ich mir übrigens in Martinique aufgrund nur noch einer funktionsfähigen Rute gekauft....
Die große Goldmakrele ist laut den Griechen für dort ein Ausnahmefisch und ich  hatte wohl sehr viel Glück, vorallem bei der Landung.....(Mein kleiner Bruder hat mehr Blut auf den Felsen gelassen als die Makrele nach dem Kehlschnitt)
Die 2-3 kg Klasse ist wohl so der Standart. In den nächsten Monaten müssten die Fische ja Richtung Atlantik abwandern dann könnte da vor der spanischen Küste ja auch noch was gehen. In diesem Sinne Petri Heil an alle die weiter am Meer angeln können! Bei mir wird das wieder bis irgendwann nächstes Jahr dauern.


----------



## Krallblei (29. Oktober 2019)

Gedult Dieter. Wir werden im Herbst unseren "Baumstamm" finden

Jetzt weis ich garnicht. Wie gross sind die Mahis im Schnitt vor dem Ebro? Sind das auch nur so Dinger zwischen 500gr und 1 Kilo??

Mal schauen was Dario berichtet.. Habe bis jetzt noch nichts aus der Bucht gehört.

Grüsse an alle


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Oktober 2019)

Also Mahi-Inseln treiben hier derzeit echt genug rum

Tolle Fische Max , Glückwunsch dazu und danke für deinen Bericht!

Gruß aus Spanien an alle


----------



## t-dieter26 (31. Oktober 2019)

Nur die Mahis sind längst weg. So weit im Norden bleiben die leider nicht so lange.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Dieter, Hallo Bennie,

Costabravafishing, als wohl einer der besten Angler um den Golf de Roses, hat sich von den Mahis mit folgendem Text verabschiedet:
" Antes del temporal de esta semana hemos podido disfrutar de las que seguramente serán las últimas llampugas de la temporada. Un señuelo se llevó la mayoría de capturas, cual será? Proximamente mas fotos y vídeo! "

Auf deutsch symbolisch: die letzten Mahis sahen wir vor dem Sturm letzte Woche.
Ich kann nicht fuer die Costa-Brava sprechen, da ich im Einflussbereichs des Ebro-Delta bin. Dario wird sicher das von Costabravafishing bestaetigen oder widerlegen.

Seit Jahren weiss ich, wenn die Wassertemperatur abrupt Ende Oktober/ Mitte November um 2-4 grad sinkt- gibt es keine Mahis mehr. Das ist bei uns nicht der Fall. Ein langsames fallen der Temperatur, hat uns schon Mahis bis Anfang Dezember beschert!

Ich, und viele andere Angler, hakten nach dem Sturm vor 6 Tagen taeglich Mahis in der Groesse 60-80 cm. Ich schreibe bewusst " haken". Heute und gestern ist eingeschlossen- allerdings Fisch gefangen- entnommen,  und ein Genuss!

Der Mahi ist schwierig, die Haelfte springt sich los.
Die fish shools sind klein- 20-30 Fische!

Bei uns ist morgen der letzte Tag vor dem naechsten Sturm- aber Mond und Gezeiten, ich glaube daran, sind fuer Morgen schlecht.

Was solls, fuer diesen tollen Fisch fahren wir morgen raus, auch wenn alle Zeichen schlecht stehen!

Gruesse von Spanien nach Deutschland
Juergen


----------



## t-dieter26 (2. November 2019)

Moin,
das Video von dem Joseph, pescacostabrava, habe ich gesehen. Gute Fische für diese Gegend. Die nördliche Costa Brava ist halt kein typisches Mahi Revier. Die letzten Jahre gab es welche. Das ist nicht jedes Jahr so, und die mahis sind rel kurz da und große von mehreren kg seeehr selten.
An den Medes Inseln bleiben evtl noch einige etwas länger , den Bojen dort.
In der Rosas bucht wurden leider alle passenden Bojen entfernt, schade, schade.
Und wenn die Mahis an der Küste entlang nach Süden ziehen, kommen die noch am Ebro delta vorbei. Und dann bei dir vor der Haustür, Jürgen.
Für mich ist das egal, bis April geht nichts


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. November 2019)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> für mich ist das egal, bis April geht nichts



Dieter, denk mal an den stuermischen und kalten Mai dieses Jahr- war fuer mich ein fuerchterlicher Monat. Und, nach einer Weile erinnert man sich immer nur an das Gute und dann freut man sich auf das naechste Jahr, oder?

*Dieter, Bennie, Dario, Salt, Max und alle Adria Angler und wer auch immer diesen Fisch  Mahi-Mahi schon fing:*

Fuer mich sind das nicht nur wunderschoene Fische, sondern auch kluge Fische mit Charakter. Die Maennchen springen um den Haken loszuwerden und das noch am Boot. Die Weibchen schwimmen auf Dich zu mit Geschwindigkeit. Rolle mit hohen Schnureinzug vermeidet Verlust. Und sind sie am Boot, muessen sie unbedingt unters Boot.
Wenn sie klein sind, fallen sie auf alles rein, was silbrig glaenzt. Wenn sie groesser sind und Du kommst mit dem Boot auch nur in die Naehe, sind sie weg.
Bennie, dem haben die Mahis wohl auch viel besser als die"  fischigen" Bonitos geschmeckt.
Mahi gegrillt. und Mero, Cherna- Dentex- Amberjack, Wolfsbarsch im Salzmantel,  das sind die Delikatessen des Mittelmeeres. Nicht vergessen- Schriftbarsch frittiert.
Die "roten" Exoten, die Dario in der Tiefe faengt, sind auch nicht zu verachten.



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Mahis an der Küste entlang nach Süden ziehen, kommen die noch am Ebro delta vorbei. Und dann bei dir vor der Haustür, Jürgen.










Die Mahis sind bei uns, Ebro Delta bis Benicasim, seit Mitte September da und es wurde vor ein paar Tagen  eine Boje aufgestellt, die  ich vom Balkon mit dem Fernglas sehen kann.
Gestern waren Mahis noch an der Boje- heute sind Wellen, morgen ist Sturm!
Vielleicht hab ich noch mal Glueck nach dem Sturm.

Wer jetzt ans Mittelmeer kommt- Lasst uns die Delikatessen fangen.

Schoenen Sonntag     Juergen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (3. November 2019)

Schöner Bericht Juergen .
Top top. 
Und mal ohne stänkern , fein weiter so.
Vg Kay


----------



## glavoc (4. November 2019)

Ahoi ihr Maremedverrückten 
vielen, vielen Dank für die tollen Urlaubsberichte! War wie immer eine riesige Freude hier nachzulesen, was euch so alles an den Haken gegangen ist!
Danke Baumi, danke Dieter, danke Dario und Danke Max - super, dass ihr eure Erlebnisse hier mit uns teilt. Habe hier ja schon längers nix mehr geschrieben... werde ich bald ändern, versprochen 
allen herzliche Petris und Grüße
eure Grundel


----------



## Mett (4. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
leider kommt bei mir eines nach dem anderen dazwischen und ans Meer zu kommen ist leider sehr schwierig ...
Bis Sommer 2020 habe ich auch noch andere Projekte die fertig werden müssen und damit wird warscheinlich auch der Frühjahrs Urlaub
nicht am Meer statt finden 

Sommer 2020 muss dann aber wieder Urlaub am Meer sein 

Trotzdem Danke an all die Fangberichte und Bilder, es ist immer wieder schön mitzulesen
und vom salzigen Nass zu schwärmen !!

Kennt sich zufällig wer von euch mit Fliegenruten (Hardy) aus ?
Habe hier einiges vererbt bekommen und weis nicht so recht was ich damit anfagen soll ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. November 2019)

*Bericht letzte Oktoberwoche 2019 in Spanien*

Ich werde das diesmal ein wenig nach Methoden aufteilen. Ich hatte eine Woche super Wetter, nachdem in der Woche bevor ich kam ein heftiger Levante über die Bucht zog. Effekt davon: Überschwemmungen, Riesen Wellen und trübe Brühe. Kann schlecht, aber auch gut fürs Fischen sein. Fakt ist, je mehr sich das Wasser klärt, desto besser die Chancen. Draußen tut es das eher als in der Bucht, also war unsere Hauptfischerei: 

*Inchiku Jigging
*
Wegen zu viel Strömung aber diesmal nicht in 100+ m sondern auf normalen Felsen in 15-50m Tiefe. So viel gibt es dazu nicht zu erzählen. Es waren zahlreiche Pargos da! Klar, alles keine Riesenfische, aber super für die Küche. Die waren sonst eher ein seltener Beifang, nun aber sogar so häufig wie Sägebarsche. Super! Wir machten das Eisfach voll damit 

Ich lasse ein paar Bilder sprechen: 
















Obwohl er bei den ersten Versuchen fehlte, ließ sich schlussendlich doch noch ein Drachenkopf blicken! Wer ihn mal gegessen hat, weiß, warum wir diese Methode extra dafür so viel probieren! 






Alles in allem sehr erfolgreich. Vorteil dieser Methode: mehr Bisse als bei normalem Jigging, außerdem ist man aber immer an den Stellen wo man mit Feeding Frenzies rechnen kann und somit kommen wir zum nächsten Thema


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. November 2019)

*Feeding Frenzies (Pajareras)
*
Es war unglaublich viel Bait auf dem Echolot zu sehen. Wenn man etwas weiter draußen eine Frenzy anfuhr sah man überall am Grund Sardinen und natürlich auch oft oben. Dementsprechend war klar, dass der reich gedeckte Tisch nicht unbemerkt bleiben würde. Thunfische, Delfine, Bonitos, Fregattmakrelen, Bandbrassen. Alle wollten etwas abhaben. So kam es das wir einen Tag das erste mal vom neuen Boot Bonitofrenzies hatten. Es waren keine guten Frenzies, wenige Würfe. Mir gelang es auch nicht einen meiner 3 Bisse zu landen, aber mein alter Herr konnte zwei schöne Bonitos landen! Endlich mal wieder. 




Leider erging es uns nicht wie Dieter, der tagelang Bonitofrenzies hatte, und sie waren am nächsten Tag auch schon wieder weg.

Des Weiteren fing ich einen Tag, als unser Freund Albert mit an Bord war, 4 Melvas für ihn so zwischen 1 und 2kg, was eine spaßige Sache war. Albert fing auch eine, Ralf hatte diesen Tag keinen Glück und verlor ein paar. Ich musste feststellen, dass ich nicht ein einziges Foto von den Melvas habe (Melva =Auxis rochei, Fregattmakrele). Außerdem sprangen ein paar Obladas bei raus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. November 2019)

*Popping
*
Kommen wir zum Popping. Habe ich nicht viel gemacht, aber es wurde beim ersten Versuch klar: es lohnt sich. Viel Fisch am Spot. Sogar Raubaktivitäten von Bluefishen? Beim 10. Wurf oder so mit Popper taucht ein Fisch hinterm Popper auf. Mordsschwall, er folgt 2-3m und packt dann zu. Setze den Anschlag und Fisch hängt, Adrenalin auf Max! Fisch schüttelt sich einige male, ich muss alles an Bremse geben, was ich habe, da sehr nah an einer Boje gebissen und dann wird er irgendwie den Haken los  Au weia. Das War die eine Chance auf Palo die man hier mit viel Arbeit pro Jahr kriegt. Bin mir sicher, dass das eine 1m+ Palo war. Ganz Bitter. Ich fische ohne Widerhaken, wegen der hohen Verlustgefahr. Naja, ich glaub eigentlich nicht, dass es jetzt daran lag. Aber möglich isses. 

Die Palo lässt sich an den Folgetagen nicht mehr blicken. Ein kleiner Bluefish inhaliert sich meinen Popper an einem anderen morgen und kommt mitsamt Schwarm zum Boot. Aber keiner über 2kg dabei. Es gibt an anderen Tagen noch ein paar Nachläufer und Fehlattacken von kleinen Blues. Nichts wirklich produktives mehr. Chance vertan, wieder ein Jahr warten. Egal, Biss war geil. Fisch darf also noch weiter wachsen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. November 2019)

*Rockfishing
*
Ich hab mir da mal was gegönnt. Ein neues Rütchen fürs leichte Wölfeln und fürs Spinning auf Sargos in der Brandung an den Felsen bei Welle. Ich hatte den ersten Tag direkt die Chance sie genau dafür einzusetzen mit schönen Erfolgen für die lediglich halbe Stunde, die ich investiert habe. 3 Sargos, einer von guter Größe und zahlreiche Fehlbisse. Jetzt muss ich wohl neue Black Minnow Schwänze kaufen. 






Noch kurz zur Rute: Es handelt sich um eine Major Craft Triple Cross Hard Rock Style 5-25g 7'9''

Die Rute gefällt mir bis dato sehr gut, auch wenn es ungewohnt ist mit einem so kurzen Butt zu fischen. Fürs Sargofischen scheint sie mir ziemlich ideal und dafür hab ich sie ja auch hauptsächlich gekauft. Klassisches Spinning muss ich noch ausprobieren.


----------



## Marlin1 (5. November 2019)

Hallo Dario,

ich habe es ja dieses Jahr am Ebro Delta hauptsächlich auf Palometta abgesehen gehabt. 
Seit letzter Woche bin ich wieder vom Delta zurück und die Fischerei auf Palometta war hart !
Ich habe exakt jede Woche EINEN einzigen Fisch gefangen und den ersten und weitaus schwersten
Palo mit ca. 25 kg. weil es schon so spät war und ich keine Lust mehr aufs Filetieren hatte releast.

Aber Hochmut kommt bekanntlich vor dem Fall ................................

Die erste Woche waren noch richtige Little Thunnys (10kg+) in guter Stückzahl da, Mahi Mahi war dieses Jahr
schwierig und auch klein, zumindest bei mir. Gott sei Dank hatten die Bluefins ab Mitte Oktober Schonzeit, sonst
hätte ich mich wohl noch mehr verzettelt.

Höchststrafe war, das mein Mäuschen auch noch einen größeren Palometta fing als ich.....................






Naja, wenigstens einen eher kleinen habe ich dann doch noch erwischt.






Alles in allem recht durchwachsen dieses Jahr, aber für nächstes Jahr habe ich schon mal wieder 4 Wochen fest gebucht.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Krallblei (6. November 2019)

Dario lass die Palos ruhig zurück. Die sollen wachsen ja. Irgendwann krall ich mir da auch mal eine.. allerdings sollte Dieter da mal früher aufstehen  oder ich mit dem Kajak hin ... zu zweit ist es wahrscheinlich besser.. einer muss ja wegfahren sonst funktioniert es dort kaum.

Danke für den Bericht!!!

@Reinhold

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. November 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Dario lass die Palos ruhig zurück. Die sollen wachsen ja. Irgendwann krall ich mir da auch mal eine.. allerdings sollte Dieter da mal früher aufstehen  oder ich mit dem Kajak hin ... zu zweit ist es wahrscheinlich besser.. einer muss ja wegfahren sonst funktioniert es dort kaum.
> 
> Danke für den Bericht!!!
> 
> ...



Das passiert leider nicht, wenn man es nur einmal versucht... Es ist wirklich ein schwieriger Fisch. Glückwunsch zu deinen Palos Reinhold, ich weiß hier wohl am ehesten wie viel Arbeit dahinter steckt. Ist aber auch ein geiler Fisch! Trolling hatte sich in meiner Woche jetzt nicht gelohnt. Zu wenig erfolgsaussicht und sehr trübes Wasser am Ende konntest du vor den Flüssen in 3m nicht den Grund sehen. 

Habe mir erstmal einen ganzen Schwung neue Inchikus und Madais bestellt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (7. November 2019)

Marlin1 schrieb:


> Seit letzter Woche bin ich wieder vom Delta zurück und die Fischerei auf Palometta war hart !



Hallo Reinhold,

wir hatten uns geschrieben als ich in der Marina Rapita lag.
Glueckwunsch zu den Leerfischen- war ja Dein Traum !

Leerfisch- null bei mir im Herbst- mein letzter war im Fruehjahr- hatte es mit ihm  nur bis ans Boot  geschafft.
Ich habe Mitte September alles schwere Geraet vom Boot geraeumt,  - kein Tuna-fishing! - und mir 4 Stueck 15 lbs Ruten zum trollen und driften gekauft, Stand Up light so zu sagen. Schnuere Monofil  0,5.  Und einen zweiten E-Downrigger. Die Kurbelei- nun Dir muss ich das nicht schreiben.
Allerdings, eine 20-40 lbs Rute laesst immer 300m hinter dem Boot einen Wobbler laufen!

Ende mit Tuna ist in ein paar Tagen und fuer den Fall der Faelle, jetzt noch, schneidet eine Scheere prima Monofil- welcher Mittelmeerfisch soll 0,5 Monofil kappen?

Es wird Winter und der Dentex, Mero und der Amberjack will gefangen werden- ich werd es versuchen mit bait stripps und live-bait  trollen / driften auf Motorhebel in Stellung "click"- und ein Motor nur- in der Tiefe mit zwei Downriggern, 7 kg Gewicht.  Warst Du schon mal zum Deap-Sea Fischen im Winter, in ca. 70m - 100m  Tiefe mit Stripps hier?

Der Mahi, die groesseren Exemplare waren  nicht im Ebro-Delta, sondern von Peniscola bis Burriana und bei Meerestiefen von 40- 50 m an Stroemungskanten und Weedlines lang.
Nach meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es noch Mahis bei uns gibt.
Jeder Tag, an dem Wetter und die Sterne zum Angeln  stimmten, waren fuer uns im September und Oktober eine Ausfahrt. Wir waren sehr erfolgreich: viele 60- 80 cm Mahis.

Allerdings little Tunny so wie Du, nun mein groesster war 3,5 kg, laecherlich im Vergleich zu Deinen 10 kg plus. Grosse Gratulation Dir! Die kleinen bei uns waren schon fast wie eine Plage, machmal ueber 20 am Tag gefangen. Das sagten wir noch vor zwei Wochen. Jetzt wuenschen wir sie uns zurueck. Na, ja, ist nun nicht gerade was Gutes fuer die Kueche.

Was solls, wochenlang fuhren taeglich Trawler die Kueste bei uns auf und ab. Riesen Schiffe, 8 Stueck, organisiert im Wasser gemanagt wie eine Armee, die keine Luecke laesst.

Schau mer mal- was das naechste Jahr bringt- noch schlechteres Fischen?

Bierchen mit Euch trinken, dazu ist es leider nicht gekommen- vielleicht klappt es mal das naechste Jahr am Ebro.  Ist schade, haette mich gern mal mit Dir ueber Techniken unterhalten.

Fruehjahr 2020  bin ich in Florida- Land des Big-Game  und ich habe Plaene fuer die Andaman Islands- das ist gerade bei den Ebro-Guides in! Aber das weisst Du sicher.

Gruesse Juergen

UND MEHR BEIFALL FUER DAS REINHOLD TEAM- DAS WAREN DIE GROESSTEN  FISCHE DIESES JAHRES DIE HIER GEPOSTET WURDEN UND NICHT ZURUECK INS WASSER MUSSTEN!

Mein Text interessiert sicher nicht alle- ein paar Bilder zur Entschaedigung !


----------



## Blaumeise#2 (8. November 2019)

Moin in die Runde,
_weil ich hier begeistert mitlese - das ist wohl der *beste Mittelmeerthread ever*, Glückwunsch an alle, die ihn durch ihre Berichte möglich machen!!! - möchte ich auch mal was schreiben und mein Mini Scherflein beitragen. Ein bisschen was Interessantes dürfte auch für die alten Hasen dabei sein, immerhin ein Palo-Köder, der so im Thread noch nicht vorkommt (wenn es auch schwierig ist, das bei so einem Mammut-Thread mit Sicherheit zu sagen). _

Gaaaaaanz früher, zu Beginn meiner Angellaufbahn, war ich bei diversen Strandurlauben mit den Eltern eifrig am Stippen auf Lippfisch&Co; herausragende Fänge waren da große Hornhechte in Istrien und ganz beachtliche Meeräschen nachts in mallorquinischen Häfen, zwischen den Ankerseilen herausgezwirbelt (oder auch nicht...). Dann kam gaaaaanz lange nur Norwegen, bis dann schließlich mit zwei Filiussen im Schlepptau wieder das Mittelmeer interessanter wurde. Eines Sommerurlaubs vor etwa 20 Jahren war ich, soweit ich mich erinnere, auf A.... Angelreisen (_nun, ich will nicht sagen "hereingefallen", aber irgendwie_...), also "angesprungen" und hatte für die ganze Family Ebrodelta gebucht. Die Landschaft ist ja nicht soooo der Brüller (wobei das Hinterland, die Berge, nett sind), und überwiegend von Reisfeldern und einiger Industrie geprägt.
Zum Boot gab es eine Kurzanleitung dazu, die im Wesentlichen besagte, dass Palometta (das war der Zielfisch - es wurden tatsächlich jeden Tag ein paar ordentliche Exemplare gelandet) entweder mit lebender Meeräsche (ja, das war noch die nicht-so-gute alte Zeit...) am Schwimmer zu beangeln sei, wobei man sich die Fische (ebenfalls... so war das wohl früher) mit einem Drilling, der in Blei eingegossen war, aus den Schwärmen im Mündungsgebiet mit Pilkbewegungen herausriss. Die Äschen standen so gestapelt, dass das tatsächlich mit einem einzigen Wurf erledigt war. Oder man schleppte einen kleinen Barrakuda (ca. 30-40 cm), der an einer Simpel-Stahlvorfachmontage mit einem Einzelhaken durch die Kiefer und einem Drilling irgendwo im Schwanzbereich gesichert wurde (bin mir nicht sicher, ob außerdem noch eine Fixierung mit Draht erfolgte; das Stahlvorfach mit dem Drilling wurde meiner Erinnerung nach 1-mal um den Barrakuda geschlungen; das Ganze ohne weitere Beschwerung). Nach dem Fischen wurde der Barrakuda einfach wieder eingefroren.
Einige Zeit fischte ich gemeinsam mit einem vor Ort kennengelernten Angelkollegen, und wir hatten tatsächlich einige Male Palomettas unmittelbar am Boot, die sich unsere Meeräsche von nahe besahen, dann aber nicht zufassten. Diese Art hat wirklich ein ganz anderes Verhalten als Makrelenartige, die sich ja sonst eher blindwütig auf den Köder stürzen (oder eben nicht). Die Palometta scheint tatsächlich zu beobachten und zu überlegen. Auch die einheimischen Berufsfischer bringen der Art ziemlichen Respekt entgegen und erzählten mir, wie eine Palometta ruhig abwartet, wenn sie an einer Langleine hängt, und auf eine günstige Gelegenheit zum Freikommen wartet, während sich der Bluefish durch Dauerkampf selbst umbringt. Einmal machten wir mit dem Boot Halt, um eine Motoryacht vorbeizulassen, die zwei größere Kunstköder (da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher) schleppte. Die Yacht passierte, und wir konnten die Köder oberflächennah vorbeiziehen sehen - und tatsächlich biss eine große Palometta, genau vor unserem Bug und wurde auch gelandet... Klar, dass wir ziemlich angefixt waren.
Kurz gesagt - wir fingen nichts, der andere Angler war wieder abgereist, und die zwei Wochen neigten sich dem Ende zu. Ich zog einsam meine frühmorgendlichen Bahnen mit dem Barrakuda im Schlepptau (der irgendwann natürlich ersetzt werden musste... auf dem Fischmarkt gab es keine, aber es gelang mir tatsächlich einen in passender Größe bei einer Hafenangelei selbst zu fangen) und verbrannte Sprit. Tja, und so kam der vorletzte Tag, ich schleppte parallel zum Strand auf die Ebromündung zu und bog gerade bei den Markierungsbojen seewärts ab, als fast meine Rute aus der Halterung geflogen wäre. Mein erster Gedanke war, dass ich die Kurve falsch angesetzt und eine der Bojen mit meinem Barrakuda erwischt hätte... aber nein, es war die ersehnte Lichia. Es folgte ein phantastischer Kampf, der Fisch raste nach unten, bis Bläschen aus dem Schlammboden aufstiegen, dann zog er wieder ins Weite... ich war gleichzeitig beschäftigt, bei ziemlicher Dünung und Mündungswellen das Boot unter Kontrolle und von den Bojen wegzuhalten... und nach dem Gaffen fiel auch schon der Haken aus den harten Kieferplatten... unheimlicher Dusel, endlich entschneidert, Anglerehre gerettet...!
Nun, der letzte Tag brachte dann noch ein paar Bisse von Bluefishes, die mir allerdings nach gewaltigen Sprüngen das Stahlvorfach kappten.
Ich habe hier mal das alte Foto abgelichtet... man erkennt wohl, was gemeint ist 




Irgenwann demnächst muss ich auch mal wieder zum Angeln ans Mittelmeer; klar, viel schwieriger als Norwegen (obwohl ich mich da über die letzten Jahre ganz aufs Uferangeln bzw. "Rockfishing" konzentriert habe, das ist auch nicht so trivial), aber die Arten, die man fangen kann, sind einfach super spannend. Was ich vielleicht auch lohnend und für einen "Neu-Anfänger" bei einem Kurzurlaub umsetzbar fände, wäre ein Wintertripp zur Kopffüßer-Pirsch (Tipss willkommen!). Nicht wirklich vorstellen kann ich mir noch mal so einen Masochismus-Tripp, bei dem man tagelang erfolglos auf einen Traumfisch hofft...
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## glavoc (8. November 2019)

Petri Dario und Petri Reinhold! 
Top Berichte, Bilder, Fische - auch geil: Darios Technik Welt.  Da ist man mal bissle arbeiten und schon sind wieder seitenlange Texte zu lesen und dicke Fische zu bestaunen  - nur nice.
Blaumeise - auch dir ein dickes Petri & willkommen im Thread!

War (wie ihr euch sicher gedacht habt) im Oktober auch am Mittelmeer, genauer in Norddalmatien im Zadarer Archipel. Wobei ich leider viel, viel zu oft (angeltechnisch gesehen) auf dem Festland war und auch so wegen Behördengängen, Möbelkauf & -montagen, Gartenarbeiten, Olivenernte etc.pp. eh schon kaum zum angeln (Uferangler) kam. Und wen es dann mal klappte... war es sehr, sehr "durchwachsen" bzw. recht bescheiden. Kurz: für den vielleicht besten Monat für Uferangler ist es rückblickend einer der schlechtesten Urlaube überhaupt gewesen (fangtechnisch). Es gab Pleiten, Pech und kaum Fänge für den Grill...
Habe mir echt lange überlegt, ob ich überhaupt etwas poste. Nicht weil es mir peinlich wäre so schlecht gefangen zu haben, eher weil ich gar nicht mehr an die vergangenen Wochen fischtechnisch erinnert werden möchte^^ .. So von wegen, schnell abhaken und vergessen - Aber: Hier sind so viele tolle Berichte geschrieben, Videos und Fische gezeigt worden, so viel Mühe wurde sich gemacht, da wollte ich nicht nur konsumierend mitlesen.

Nach längerer Reise, auf der Insel angekommen, habe ich mal wieder meine Rute aus dem Futteral gezogen in welchem sie seit langen Monaten auf mich gewartet hatte. Die erste abendliche Spinntour direkt vor der Haustüre blieb ernüchternd. Keine Verfolger, kein Biss, kein Wolf 

Hatte schon mitbekommen, dass dieses Jahr ein schlechtes sein soll, aber gleich so schlecht?? Direkt schneidern oder was? Also nix gefangen und direkt heimgegangen. Wo sind meine Wölfe hin?? Auch meine Eltern wunderten sich, als ich mit leeren Händen zurück kam. So nahm ich mir für den nächsten Angelausflug meine geliebte Landzunge vor, hoffte darauf, dass meine Hausstrecke lediglich "verblinkert" war, und die Wölfe sich deshalb nicht gezeigt hatten..


----------



## glavoc (8. November 2019)

*Kein Wolf weit und breit, aber ungewohnter Fisch auf Topwater   *

Bei der nächsten  Möglichkeit zum angeln zu kommen brach ich also zu "meiner" Landzunge auf. Die Bedingungen passten (Strömung und Wind), allerdings leider nicht ganz die Uhrzeit. Egal, gesagt, getan. Aber auch  beim wandern dorthin keinen Fischkontakt, keine Nachläufer von kleineren Wolfsbarschgruppen, nix.

Dann am Zielort werfe und führe ich meinen Topprey in 85mm, als ich endlich Verfolger feststelle. Bugwelle ist da, jedoch die Bissversuche sind anders, bleiben nicht hängen.. kleine Leerfische (Licas) vielleicht? Wieder und wieder Fehlbisse, bald wird es nicht mehr funktionieren, wird sich der /die Fische abwenden.
Leichte Panik kommt bei mir auf. Also zwei Schritte weitergehen, wieder anwerfen, führen, Bugwelle nähert sich, Fehlbiss, noch einmal daneben, dann wieder und endlich:
HÄNGT!!! Juppi!!! Bremse macht Lärm, gute Kopfstösse, viel Kraft, dafür dass ich kaum etwas erkenne. Rute biegt sich ordentlich.. ganz vorsichtig drille ich, bloss ja nicht verlieren. Und dann endlich erkenne ich - eine Dorade??!! In guter Portionsgröße. Lande sie, versorge den Fisch und versuche noch rund eine halbe Std. abermals was zu fangen. Klappt nicht und so gehe ich zügig heim, wo dass Mittagessen schon wartet.

35cm und erfolgreicher Kunstköder:


----------



## glavoc (8. November 2019)

*Spinntour ohne den Hund (spazieren zu führen^^)
*
Meine nächste Spinntour erfolgte diesmal bequem an der Uferpromenade entlang, schön in den Sonnenuntergang hinein. Den ersten Abschnitt des Spaziergangs versuchte ich es wieder (und bei mir so oft üblich) mit Topwater. An der unmittelbaren "Hausstrecke" tat sich, wie auch Tage zuvor entsprechend, auch diesmal wieder nichts. Jigs von der Passagierschiffmole aus geworfen brachten ebenfalls keine Abnehmer und so wechselte ich im zweiten Teil der Strecke von schwimmenden Pencil auf kleineren Twitchbait. Und tatsächlich blieb der erste verwertbare Wolf endlich hängen. Somit blieb ich bei dem Plastestück, auch weil es an diesem Streckenabschnitt "rauer" wurde da der Wind hier einwirken konnte. Sollte also nur meine Gegend mit Pencilbaits "verblinkert" sein? War dass der Grund für die miserable Quote? Ich blieb bei Twitchbait und hatte dann später noch einen Nachläufer, jedoch sogar noch kleiner als der vorher gefangene. Auf Oberflächenköder umgestellt, zeigte sich der Nachläuferwolf jedoch nicht noch einmal und so wechselte ich wieder zurück auf Twitchbait..
Mann O Mann - welche tollen Wölfe ich hier schon gefangen habe, doch dieses Mal konnte ich sogar froh sein nicht zu schneidern, oder wie die Friedfischfraktion hier im Board sagt, den "Franzosen zu machen". Dabei sind die Franzosen jedoch formidable Angler und Meerestechnisch gesehen weit, weit vorne mit dabei . Unterwegs traf ich noch einen ebenfalls spinnangelnden Pensionär, der mir die katastrophalen Fänge dieses Jahr bestätigte. Kaum hatten wir uns gegenseitig bemitleidet und die Gründe für solch ein Nullerjahr erörtert, als ich kurz darauf eine Gruppe grauer Fische in der Nähe meines Wobblers ausmachte. Und tatsächlich, beim reißen der Rute (twitchen will und kann ich es nicht nennen & auch jerken ist noch zu untertrieben, ich denke "Heu mähen mit der Sense" trifft es eher) unter ständigem kurbeln - BbbiiiIIISSSS !! SSSSSsssss macht die Bremse, die Rute biegt sich fast zum Halbkreis.. ich löse etwas die Bremse.. eine kleine, gute Flucht folgt, der Fisch zieht seitwärts. Ich komme ihm entgegen und er wechselt die Richtung. Sehr schön! Bald ist er ausgepowert und ich führe ihn am Stöckchen und der Leine zum kleinen Kieselstrand, wo ich ihn lande und sofort ein Foto schieße! Dem Kleinen fehlen noch ein paar Zentimeter bis zum Mindestmaß und so darf er gleich darauf mit seinen Brüdern weiter schwimmen. Ich freue mich, dass sie wieder da sind, kleine junge AJ, ein Zeichen der Hoffnung, nachdem in den letzten Jahren hart Raubbau an deren Population getrieben wurde. Es bleibt jedoch bei diesen Fängen (von 2 Miniwölfen abgesehen, die sofort ebenfalls wieder ins blaue Nass der Adria entlassen wurden).


----------



## Krallblei (8. November 2019)

Hart erkämpfte Fische glavoc. Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## glavoc (9. November 2019)

Die nächste Woche verbrachte ich mit Muttern auf dem Festland und selbst wen ich mir eine Combo mitgenommen hätte, wäre an Angeltouren nicht zu denken gewesen..
Zurück auf der Insel versuchte ich abermals mein Glück. Bemühte mich stets rechtzeitig loszukommen, unterlies irgendwelche "Experimente" und fing, allerhöchstens einen für den Grill, ein paar untermassige, sowie kleine Miniaturwölfe, kaum größer als der Kunstköder. Auch Nachbarn bestätigten mir selbst seid Monaten keinen gescheiten Wolf mehr gesehen, geschweige einen guten gefangen zu haben..

*Kein Märchen vom goldenen Butt, eher die Pechmarie^^*

Bei einer abendlichen (und immer selteneren) Spinnrunde sah ich weiter draußen plötzlich einen Makrelenschwarm aus dem Meer springen! Little Thunies vielleicht? Oder gar Palamiden?? Ich wechselte von Plastikwobbler auf Blei-Castingjig. Jedoch nix, kein Biss und wenn es doch was größeres ist was anbeißt, wie will ich diesen Fisch dann stoppen?
Daher am darauffolgenden Tag eine stärkere Combo fertiggemacht, neues 0,40 FC mit dem FG Knot eingebunden, neuen Karabiner angeknotet und am frühem Nachmittag nach dem späten Mittagessen runter ans Meer gelaufen zum testen. Nur einen Kunstköder mit, eben den, der im Karabiner hängt. Es ist eine Aliexpress Kopie der Asturie in 15cm und 35g. Ich bin begeistert, die Sportex Styx feuert diesen für mich recht großen Köder weit, weit in den Kanal hinaus.
An der MH Rute klemmt eine 5000er Stradic mit wirklich ausreichendem Schnurspeicher.. Plötzlich, völlig unerwartet Bugwellen und aggressive Fehlbisse hinter dem Kunstköder!! Wird das mein erster besserer Amberjack vom Ufer aus?? Noch einmal in die Richtung geworfen, sehe ich, dass sich die Jagd des Fisches weiter nach links in Richtung Hafen verlagert hat.. Also schnell eingeholt und zur nächstnäheren kleinen Mole. Von dort in Richtung des Futterfischmassakers geworfen - wieder Verfolger, Fehlbisse.. rasantes Tempo! Mir rast mein Herz.. Nächster Wurf, fliegt "ewig" weit, landet und ich hole superschnell ein. Kein WTD sondern Skipping auf - und knapp unter der Oberfläche.. und endlich Biss!

Es ist schon Druck auf der Rute, ich löse leicht die Bremse, gebe dem Fisch die Möglichkeit Schnur zu nehmen. Halte die eher besenstielartige Rute nicht all zu hoch und beginne voller Glückshormone den Drill. Grinse von Ohr zu Ohr..  Schon eine knappe Minute schwebe ich auf Wolke 7 und beginne den Fisch ranzuholen... und dann plötzlich- der Druck ist weg!! Oh nein!! ScheiXXe!! Wut, Frust, Ärger kommen in mir hoch.. Der Fisch ist ab.. ich bin fassungslos. Geschlagen verharre ich wie eine der biblischen Salzsäulen für Sekunden auf der Mole, kann es nicht fassen..

Irgendwann denke ich dann egal, schnell einholen und es noch einmal versuchen. Nächster Schock - beim einholen kein Widerstand.. der Fisch hat den Kunstköder mit--- wenn schon Pech, dann richtig!
Sollten denn nun wirklich Blaubarsche den Weg zu meinem kleinen Eiland gefunden haben? Ich bin fertig, trotte heim und binde ein 0,50 FC neu ein. Stelle fest, dass mein vorheriges knapp 1m vor dem Kunstköder gekappt wurde, jedoch kein glatter Schnitt, eher ein Drittel durch, dann einen Zentimeter weiter der Rest. Und natürlich als ich erneut auf der Mole stehe, nix - keine Verfolger mehr, der Fisch oder der Trupp ist weitergezogen.. ganz klar eigentlich bei meiner Pechsträhne.


Natürlich wollte ich gerne wissen, welche Fischart ich da dran hatte. Es ließ mir keine Ruhe. Bereits am nächsten Tag sollte mich Poseidon aufklären und mir noch ein weiteres Mal Salz in die Wunde streuen^^ ..


----------



## Krallblei (9. November 2019)

Gehe nie mit nur einem Köder ans Wasser. Das geht zu 100% immer schief.. spreche da auch aus Erfahrung


----------



## glavoc (9. November 2019)

Und tatsächlich. Da ich eh kurz zum Fährhafen musste, nahm ich mir die gestrige Kombo mit. Kann ja nichts schaden, und ich hatte eh eine ganze Box mit diversen Casting-Jigs und neuartigen Shoreslow-Jigs erworben, die ich bissle testen wollte, selbst wenn wie mittlerweile erwartbar, ich gefühlt eher in einem Schwimmbecken, denn in einem echten Meer angelte^^. Also zog ich mit mehr als ausreichend Material los. Die auf Pfeilern stehende Fährschiffmole ist über die Maßen umgeben von Ährenfisch - Schwärmen in diversen Größen. Sehr gut. Ich beginne mit einer Stylo Kopie aus Fernost, wechsle dann auf Casting Jigs.
Und dann beim einholen ein Nachläufer der plötzlich hinter dem Jig auftaucht.
Eine wunderschöne, majestätische, herrliche LAMPUGA mache ich dank der Polbrille aus. Das Herz bleibt mir stehen. Ich fasse es nicht. Doch statt in meinen Jig zu beissen, beginnt sie jetzt die Gavuni (Ährenfische) zu attackieren ^^ - ich habe diesen erhabenen Fisch also letztendlich nur zu seiner Tafel geführt. Darf ihm bei der Jagd beobachten und nach und nach wird mir dabei klar, was ich gestern da am Drilling hatte 
Die gleiche Geschwindigkeit, der exakt gleiche Angriff, die synchronischen Bugwellen.
Und so beginnt mit Poseidons schönster Tochter ein rund 20 minutenlanges Spiel, an dessen Ende ich als Verlierer dastehen werde. Das Spiel geht so: Mahi kommt rein, frisst oder versucht Futterfisch zu fressen, schwimmt anschließend wieder raus. Ich wechsle den Kunstköder, die goldene Königstochter kommt hinter dem KuKö nach, dreht ihre Runden, zeigt mir nur ihren reizenden Rücken, sowie ihren wunderschön  königsblau schimmernden Brustflossensaum,
dreht ihre Runde und wir beginnen das Spiel von neuem. Ich teste alles durch. Castigjig, Slowblatt-Kopie, Popper und Needlefisch, Pencilbait und sogar Shimanos Waxwing ( Baumi hatte ihn einmal hier empfohlen). Nichts kann sie überreden, nichts überzeugen. Ich erhalte einen "Korb" nach dem anderen^^, während sie sich nur an der Natur labt..

Jahrelang hatte ich sie verpasst, diesen herrlichen aber auch nur kurzzeitigen Gast.. & jetzt war sie da und ich ihr verschmähter Kavalier. Ein, zweimal berühre ich sie sogar mit der Rutenspitze. Da ich jedoch nicht auf den Namen Mike Long höre, unterlasse ich Versuche sie zu reissen. Und so trotte ich abermals nachhause um wieder für Tage nach Zadar zu fahren.. als ich zurückkomme, ist der Mahi Mahi Schwarm natürlich weitergezogen..
Ja, Pleiten, Pech und Pannen..


----------



## glavoc (9. November 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Gehe nie mit nur einem Köder ans Wasser. Das geht zu 100% immer schief.. spreche da auch aus Erfahrung



Richtig, Recht hast du!
Bin nur kurz los um paar Testwürfe zu machen.. sind keine 70m bis zu Strand.. (Luftlinie)
dir auch noch ein dickes Petri zum erfolgreichem Türkeiurlaub!
grüßle ausm Ländle


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. November 2019)

@ glavoc, Danke für den wirklich toll geschriebenen Bericht


----------



## senner (9. November 2019)

Reinhold was für Granaten!! Petri! Auch toll was nach Techniken sortiert zu lesen, was über das tackle zu lesen find ich gut Dario!!

Stefan und glavoc, tolle Berichte. Ist ja besser als Buchlesen hier!

Wieder ein sehr kurzweiliger Thread, wunderbar!


----------



## Marlin1 (10. November 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich komme im Winter nur für die Wölfe zum Ebro Delta, ich bin bekennender Barschfanatich !!
Die Amberjack waren aber ab Ende Oktober wieder in schöner Größe vor dem Delta zu fangen.
Das Wolfsbarsch angeln am Ebro erlebt gerade einen nie erhofften Aufschwung !
Durch die Invasison der Blauen Krabbe aus dem Missisipi kann kein Berufsfischer mehr Langleinen für Wolfis auslegen.






Soviele und so grosse Wolfis wie dieses Jahr schon bei dem warmen Wasser im Oktober da waren ....... vielleicht bin ich nach Weihnachten doch wieder da .....
Die grossen Little Thunny waren gerade mal eine Woche da, danach leider spurlos verschwunden .........

Adamenen ?? Ohje, ohje, lass da mal die jungen Guiedes hinfahren, ich mache lieber soetwas : *https://ultimatefishingnews.com/once-in-a-lifetime/*

Gehört jetzt aber nicht hierher. Ansonsten bin ich spätestens nächsten Herbst wieder 5 Wochen im Delta und werde wieder die Palos antesten.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Krallblei (11. November 2019)

Hi Reinhold

Habe diese Krabben auch schon im meinem Septemberbericht erwähnt. Eine Plage. Gehen bei uns sogar auf Kunstköder. Drecksviecher.


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. November 2019)

Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ich komme im Winter nur für die Wölfe zum Ebro Delta, ich bin bekennender Barschfanatich !!
> Die Amberjack waren aber ab Ende Oktober wieder in schöner Größe vor dem Delta zu fangen.
> ...



Richtig geiler Bericht ! Da juckt es in den Fingern.


----------



## MG13 (12. November 2019)

Bei den Berichten bekomme ich jetzt schon wieder Fernweh. Aber auf das Mittelmeer muss ich bis mindestens nächstes Jahr warten. Wünsche derweil allen ein gutes "Winterangeln" mit erträglichem Wetter.
@dario, Die Sargos werden zwar nicht so groß, aber geschmacklich sind sie meiner Meinung nach erste Klasse!
@Marlin 1, sind die Blaukrabben kulinarisch verwertbar?


----------



## Krallblei (12. November 2019)

Ich würde die Dinger nie probieren.. Aber der eine sagt sie schmecken der andere sagt ungeniesbar.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. November 2019)

Nach den Krabben darfst du Reinhold garnicht fragen. Der hat deswegen fast das angeln vergessen  
Also dadurch, dass die Sargos nicht so groß werden, kann man aber super mit leichtem Gerät darauf fischen. Mir macht die Angelei darauf viel Spaß!


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. November 2019)

Sicher kennt der ein oder andere die Seite bzw. den Bericht. Falls nicht

https://ultimatefishingnews.com/mahi-mahi-my-way/

Sehr gut finde ich die Idee mit dem Drahtsetzkescher. Werd das mal kommenden Urlaud von meinem Schlauchi aus versuchen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. November 2019)

Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich komme im Winter nur für die Wölfe zum Ebro Delta, ich bin bekennender Barschfanatich !! ...Das Wolfsbarsch angeln am Ebro erlebt gerade einen nie erhofften Aufschwung !
> Durch die Invasison der Blauen Krabbe aus dem Missisipi kann kein Berufsfischer mehr Langleinen für Wolfis auslegen.



Guten Tag Reinhold,

die Theorie ist interessant, dass die Blaukrabbe hilft die Popublation des Wolfsbarsches im Ebrodelta positiv zu beeinflussen.  Ist logisch, was Du schreibst. Nur, so einfach funktioniert das nicht, denn, wer frisst wen....den Laich usw.
Mir hat es  bei meinen ersten Versuchen in diesem Herbst im Fluss nicht geholfen, bisher WoBa-Schneider. Es ist  aber auch furchtbarer Wind.
Lass mich wissen, wann und ob  Du im Dezember Deinen Weihnachtswolfsbarsch fangen willst.

Gruesse Juergen

Zu der Diskussion im Bord ein paar Infos ueber das Ebro- Delta - Blaukrabbe:

Joan Balagué, Vorsitzender der Vereinigung der Fischer von Sant Carles de la Ràpita, hat schon 2015 die grossen Gefahren fuer  Aquakulturen und fuer bestimmte Fangmethoden der Fischer durch die Krabbe erkannt.

Mittlerweile wird die Meinung in Rapita vertreten, dass eine Ausrottung der Krabbe nicht moeglich ist und die Bestaende durch Fangen und Vermarkten reguliert werden muessen und die Krabbe somit ein integrierter Bestandteil der Fauna des Ebros sein wird.
Das Potenzial fuer die Fischer von  Sant Carles de la Ràpita, dass in der Delikatesse Blaukrabbe steckt, ist erheblich. So werden wohl dieses Jahr weit mehr als 100 Tonnen gefangen. Der Ankaufpreis fuer die Fischer ist ca. 4-5 € / kg.




Krallblei schrieb:


> Was zahlst für das Kilo?



*Im Handel wird bis 17 € / kg verlangt!*


----------



## marcus7 (13. November 2019)

Moin.

im diesjährigen Türkei-Urlaub wurden diese Krabben am "Fischtag" im Hotel haufenweise am Büffet aufgetischt.

Wenn man - wie ich - Merresfrüchte mag und weiß wie man sie zu knacken hat, dann schmecken die Blaukrabben astrein.

Gruß


----------



## Krallblei (14. November 2019)

Was zahlst für das Kilo? 
Nachdem mir meine Köderfischreusen/ und meine Gummis zerlegt wurden bau ich was neues. Ich rotte die Viecher aus.
Hab erst im September mehr als ein Dutzend von den Viechern gekillt. 

Wenn ich eine Fange oder sehe ist sie des Todes geweiht.... und endet als Mövenfutter

In zwei Jahren hat sie den kompletten Rio Muga bevölkert...

Ich hasse sie. Und glaubt mir die Wolfbarschfischer dort alle auch.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. November 2019)

Habe heute das Video zu unserem letzten Urlaub fertiggestellt und gerade auf Youtube geladen. Sind zwar keine "Riesen" Fische, aber relativ viel verschiedene und vor allem auch einige. Waren ja insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Waren ja noch deutlich mehr Fische als in dem Video. Man filmt eben nicht jeden. 

Evtl auch was für unseren @afbaumgartner mit den Pagres, warst du nicht auch hinter denen her? Kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen


----------



## Marlin1 (17. November 2019)

Hallo Dario, ich habe das Angeln über die Blue Crabs aber nur FAST vergessen. 

@MG13, für eine frische Blaue Krabbe schmeisst du jede Languste weg, Hummer kann mithalten.

@Angorafrosch, na so etwas, ein alter Bericht für den ich von den Releasern ans Kreuz genagelt worden bin.
    Aber natürlich funktioniert es genau so, wenn du mal richtig Satt Mahi Mahi fangen willst.

@Krallblei, lass dich dabei nicht erwischen, mittlerweile hat die Generalidat de Catalunya die Entnahme der Blauen Krabben für Angler
vollständig verboten. Nur noch mit der Marisc Lizens darfst du sie fangen und töten. Am Ebro wird schon sehr darauf geachtet.

Hallo Jürgen, ich habe mal ein bisschen zu den Blauen Krabben recherchiert.

Die Krabben sind sehr schnell Lebig, werden nur zwischen 2 bis 4 Jahre alt. Ähnlich wie Mahi Mahi.
Die Weibchen paaren sich nur ein einziges Mal, dann ziehen sie sich ins Salzwasser zurück. In dem Rest ihres Lebens legen sie dann bis zu 2 Millionen Eier.
Die Männchen bleiben im Brack und Süßwasser zurück. Da sie so einen kurzen Lebenszyklus haben und hoch Invasiv sind, werden sie niemals ausgerottet werden.
Für die Ebro Fischer sind die Teile eine echte Goldgrube. Mit relativ wenig Aufwand werden sie von den letzten verbliebenen Fischern in Reusen gefangen.
4,-€ das Kilo ist ein Preis der ausser für Wolfsbarsch Wildfänge für gar nichts erzielt wurde. Ausserdem werden da bei jedem Heben der Reusen Hunderte Kilos
erbeutet. Kein Wunder das die Fischer hart kämpfen um die Krabben für sich alleine zu haben. Ich orakle mal das die Fischer in 2 Jahren 10,-€ pro Kilo erlösen.

Die erste Belegte Blaukrabbe im Mittelmeer wurde vor Malta gesichtet und zwar sage und schreibe im Jahre 1901 !!!
Das da mittlerweile das ganze Mittelmeer einschließlich der Adria besiedelt ist, ist doch klar.
Allerdings hat es mich dann doch verwundert, das es schon Bestände der Blauen Krabben sowohl in der Nordsee wie auch in der Ostsee gibt. ????
Beim nächsten Mal vor Rügen werde ich doch mal schauen ob ich welche entdecke.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## glavoc (19. November 2019)

Super Video Dario.. lecker Fische, die die  Effzeh Crew (wieder einmal) aus den spanischen Gewässern rausgezuckelt hat!
Habe etwas Zeit gefunden und schreibe daher noch eine kleine Urlaubsstory über Pech, Pleiten und Pannen in zwanzigneunzehn bei mir..

*Von 13 auf 3 in 2 Jahren*


Die modernen Autos besitzen ja, wie ihr alle wisst, allerlei nützliches aber auch überflüssiges Bimbamborium. So auch der Wagen von meinem alten Herrn. Seit Monaten nervte nun ein völlig überflüssiger Warnhinweis meinen Vater. Dank Handbuch gelang es mir recht zügig, diesen abzustellen. Um jedoch sicher zu gehen, dass dieser auch wirklich "weg" war, musste ich eine Spritztour zum anderen Ende des Eilands unternehmen.
Dies war die Gelegenheit eine von mir recht selten gefischte Strecke abermals zu beackern. Dort hatte ich schon wahre Sternstunden erleben dürfen und so war ich nach den bisher doch recht enttäuschenden Spinntouren etwas hoffnungsfroher ob sich vielleicht wenigstens dort noch ne Handvoll Wölfe fangen lassen.
Vor zwei oder drei Jahren ging ich damals mit strahlendem Gesicht und stolz geschwelter Brust nach Hause um meinen Eltern diese Strecke auf den Küchentisch zu legen:

https://www.anglerboard.de/media/superlauf.60729/

Dieses Mal nahm ich sogar tatsächlich wieder eine Knipse mit, welches ich davor völlig aufgegeben hatte, da sich die wenigen und meist kleinen Wölfe eh nicht gelohnt hatten zum ablichten. Mit gemischten Gefühlen ging ich los. Hafenbecken: - nichts, kein Wolf lässt sich sehen,,
Ich bewege mich weiter raus, immer noch nix. Oh je.. Dann die "Pumpurela" , auch dort noch immer nichts. Etwas weiter draussen fange ich einen mittleren Hornhecht, lasse ihn, da es hier noch etwas tiefer ist, ne Minute am Pencil schwimmen, vielleicht zeigt sich ja ein "echter" Räuber. Aber nein, also hole ich ihn rein und las ihn frei. Jetzt sollten so langsam erste Attacken erfolgen, bin ich doch am erstem Hotspot angelangt.
Ich bearbeite diesen sehr gründlich und irgendwann zeigen sich 2,3 kleine Jungwölfe.. aber sie sind way too small & ich wechsle die Stelle. Nächster Spot ist eine kleine Anlegemole für kl. Boote. Hier endlich eine bessere Bugwelle hinter dem float. Stickbait. Endlich! Und tatsächlich, wenige Meter weiter gelingt es mir den Verfolger zum anbeissen zu verleiten. Ein kleinerer, aber massiger Wölf landet in meinem Rucksack. Also weitergeangelt. Irgendwann kurz darauf hab ich einen schnellen Fisch am Band, der zwar superschnell schwimmt, jedoch nicht so sehr viel Kraft aufzubauen vermag.. recht schnell löst er sich vom Haken und ich kann nicht mehr feststellen, was es war - Schade auch, jedoch sicherlich hätte ich ihn eh releasen müssen.. daher stört mich der Autorelease kaum, hätte nur zu gern gewusst, was es den war. Und dann bin ich schon mehr als die Hälfte meiner Strecke gelaufen, als endlich ein etwas besserer Wolf zupackt. Wird langsam auch Zeit, denke ich und drille ihn wirklich sehr vorsichtig heran, so schlecht habe ich gefangen, dass ich ihn unter keinen Umständen verlieren möchte. Hoffnung keimt auf, nachdem ich ihn ebenfalls im Rucksack verstaut habe, die jedoch enttäuscht wird. Ich gelange zum Ende der Strecke und kehre um. Natürlich fische ich beim zurückgehen wieder die Spots ab, jedoch für gewöhnlich tut sich dann oft nicht mehr viel. So ist es auch dieses mal.. Ganz am Ende, also beim ersten, sprich jetzt letztem Hotspot gelingt mir noch ein dritter, kleiner Wolf, der gerade noch so groß ist, dass ich auch ihn mitnehmen kann.
Und so gehe ich mit gemischten Gefühlen nach Hause.. ich habe zwar bissle was gefangen, aber zufrieden kann ich wirklich nicht sein.. 
Wo sind alle meine Wölfe hin, wo sind sie geblieben?
Hier zumindest jene zwei, bevor ich umgekehrt bin (und zu spät zum Essen heimkam^^):












allen lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. November 2019)

Eindeutig, du hast sie alle weggefangen


----------



## glavoc (19. November 2019)

Blaumeise#2 schrieb:


> Irgenwann demnächst muss ich auch mal wieder zum Angeln ans Mittelmeer; (…)Was ich vielleicht auch lohnend und für einen "Neu-Anfänger" bei einem Kurzurlaub umsetzbar fände, *wäre ein Wintertripp zur Kopffüßer-Pirsch (Tipss willkommen!)*.



Ja, da kann ich helfen^^  . Womit ich schon den Einstieg in die nächste Pleiten, Pech und Pannenstory gemacht habe. Genauer: diesmal geht es um Pannen, die ich selber verschuldet habe. Daher:

*Faulheit wird von Poseidon (fast) immer sofort bestraft*

Gegen Ende meines Urlaubs stand die kleine Olivenernte an. Klein deshalb, da nur wenige der Olivenbäume Früchte trugen. Dennoch konnte und wollte ich meine Eltern damit nicht alleine lassen, zumal ich das gemeinsame Ernten ausgesprochen schön finde. Auch wegen der kürze der Zeit, die mir vermutlich nur noch mit meinen Eltern bleibt .. Und so kam es, dass der Tag fast völlig mit dem händischem Pflücken der Oliven und (nebenbei erzählten) tollen Geschichten und Erzählungen meiner geliebten Mutter vorbei ging. Als wir dann fertig wurden, mussten die Oliven nur noch in Meerwasser gehältert werden. Daher fuhr ich mit meinem Vater zur Fährhafenmole um eben dort Meerwasser zu schöpfen. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass unzählige Ährenfische sich dort tummelten.. Als wir fertig wurden, war es schon recht spät, und in kurzer Zeit würde die Dämmerung einsetzen. Daher beschloss ich an jenem Abend mich der Kopffüßerjagd zu widmen.  Ich wusste, dass schon vor wenigen Tagen dort erfolgreich Kalamare gefangen wurden. Frische Tintenflecke auf dem Betonboden sprachen eine eindeutige Sprache. Und obwohl die Meerestemperatur oberflächennah noch bei 22°~ bis 20° C lag, kamen diese space-igen Gesellen schon an das unmittelbare Ufer. Der dalmatinische Volksmund benennt als den Saisonstart für die Kalamarjagd den Feiertag der "mala Gospa", sprich den 8. September (Mariä Geburt). Doch sollte Mensch sich nicht all zu sehr auf diesen verlassen, zumal draussen mit den Booten echte Experten und *Expertinnen* (ja, bei uns auf der Insel ist es tatsächlich eine Frau, die unwidersprochen die "Hosen anhat"  ). das ganze Jahr erfolgreich auf Kalamare gefischt werden kann. Wobei sicher die kalte Jahreszeit die bessere Fangsaison darstellt. Anders stellt sich natürlich das fischen vom Ufer aus dar. Gewissheit schafft hier nur der erfolgreiche Versuch. Und so ging ich los, warm eingepackt mit ausreichend verschiedenfarbigen und -großen Oita Jigs. Ich belasse dabei meine Rute und Rolle wie ich sie auch zum Spinnfischen hernehme. Also mit Geflecht und FC (ca. 1,5m lang / 0,28~0,32~0,35mm stark) per FG Knot verbunden. Echte Profis (auch davon haben wir einen auf der Insel) fischen mit spezieller Mono und FC - Vorfach, da diese Kombination schneller sinkt. Auch sollte die Bremse auf keinen Fall zu hart eingestellt sein!. An alles hate ich also gedacht. Warme KJleidung, eine Kopflampe (um die Köder u.U. zu aktivieren), meine gesamte Oita - Sammlung.. bis auf .. dazu später^^.
Angekommen begann ich mit einer weisen, recht großen Oita, welche teilweise mit blauem Phosphor  versehen ist. Ich probierte alle möglichen Stellen aus, jedoch bekamm ich keinen "Zugriff". Dann wechselte ich auf ein gleichgroßes, nicht aktiv leuchtendes, gelbgrünes Modell. Ebenso alle möglichen Richtungen angeworfen und animiert eingeholt. Ergebnis: wieder kein Angriff. Ein kleines Modell in 2,0 Größe und orange-rot gab auch kein Resultat. Folglich und recht erwartungslos nahm ich mir nun ein rötliches Modell eines Futterfisches mit Fischparasit auf der Außenhaut vor . Und tatsächlich! So nach dem zweiten oder dritten Versuch setzt es einen Schlag in der Rute. Das muß ein ordentlicher Kalamar sein und wirklich, ein stattlicher Cephalopode hängt mit einem seiner Fangarme an meinen Tintenfischjig. Langsam hole ich ihn immer näher zur Spundwand und inun fällt mir siedend heiss ein, was ich hätte mitnehmen sollen -* DEN KESCHER!!*

*Tatsächlich ist der Kalamar recht groß und damit natürlich sehr schwer..* was zur Folge hat, dass er beim Versuch des Landens, einfach am einzelnen Fangarm aus schlitzt. Genauer, die feinen, spitzen Kronenartigen Edelstahlhaken durchtrennen seinen Fangarm. ScheiXXe, der ist ab- und dann gleich so ein stattlicher.. Mist. Aber es kommt noch besser^^.. 
Jetzt weiß ich ja, welches Modell fängt. Daher beschließe ich, einfach weiterzufischen, in der Hoffnung, dass sich der nächste doch bitte wenigstens mit beiden Fangarmen oder noch besser zusätzlich mit den kürzeren auf die Oita stürzt. Und tatsächlich, irgendwann greift ein weiterer Kalamar den Kunstköder. Nicht ganz so groß wie der vorherige, aber immer noch recht groß.. und dann, beim drillen, erkenne ich: wieder nur ein Fangfarm dran und die Mole immer noch so hoch^^ - ihr könnt es euch schon denken^^ - auch dieser reißt aus 
Ich beschließe jetzt doch nach Hause zu dackeln um den Kescher zu holen.. Komme heim, dort steht er wo ich ihn schon zum mitnehmen hingelegt hatte, laufe wieder die ganze Strecke zurück, beginne abermals und dann.. ---

Nichts, also weiter und dann:

Nix, Nada, Niente, Nista!!

Es tut sich einfach absolut gar nichts mehr. Die zwei verlorenen Kalamare  wollten verständlicherweise für diesen Abend nicht mehr und weitere waren wohl nicht mehr vor Ort oder wurden von den anderen gewarnt.. Merke: Gehe niemals ohne Kescher (zur Not tut es auch ein kleiner Kinderkescher vom Kiosk) auf die Kalamarjagd!
Somit gibt es diesmal auch keine Bilder von prächtigen & leckeren Kopffüssern meinerseits und ich muß euch leider auf das nächste Frühjahr vertrösten.

allen lg, tl und viel Petri!


----------



## glavoc (19. November 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Eindeutig, du hast sie alle weggefangen



Das wird auch so von einigen Insulanern hinter vorgehaltener Hand so behauptet.. Was natürlich nur ein klitzeklitzekleiner Teil der Wahrheit ist. Größer ist natürlich der Anteil der Harpune und der natürlichen Neugier der Wölfe geschuldet, dann die älteren Einheimischen selber (Handleinentrolling mit Raglou Gummifischen) *und vor allem der fehlenden Schonzeit in Kroatien*. Vermutlich wurde der größte Teil ganz einfach während der Paarung von Berufsfischerflotten ausgehoben..ganz ähnlich wie bei den Amberjacks (Gof) vor ein paar Jahren.
Hatte mich sogar extra in Zadar umgehört - auch anderswo wurden vergleichsweise nur sehr wenige und kaum kapitale Wölfe gefangen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. November 2019)

Zu den Kalmaren geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu. Dass man diese nicht ohne Kescher beangelt, hat glavoc nun schon eindrücklich erläutert. Zur Köderwahl: klingt vielleicht manchmal blöd bei Tintenfischen und nachts, aber die Farben machen da echt mitunter krasse Unterschiede. Habe schon sehr oft festgestellt, dass eine Farbe besonders läuft. Deshalb hat der routinierte Tintenfischjäger auch immer eine ganze Palette verschiedener Farben und Modelle dabei. Leuchtend sind auch nicht immer die besten. Muss man probieren. 

Die beste Kalmarzeit ist die Dämmerung. Meistens gibt es da so eine halbe bis eine Stunde die besonders aktiv ist. Diese ist extrem viel besser als z.B. dann die Nacht. Das kann sein wo es noch/schon hell ist, oder schon/noch stockfinster. Muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## glavoc (19. November 2019)

dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen. Gehe bei allem mit, was Dario geschrieben hat!
Farben und Marken ist ein recht großes Thema.. Yo Zuri, Clicks, Yamashita, DTD sind so die häufigsten ( Dalmatien, Istrien). Orange, Rot, Gelb glänzend wird gerne benutzt.
Bei uns schwört zumindest einer auf orangegelb mit grünem Rücken und nur Yo Zuri^^, am meisten werden die Größen 2,5 bis 3,0 vom Ufer verwendet.
Wenn es noch hell ist, oder wieder hell wird, sollen Naturfarben (blau, silber etc.) gut funzen. Aber auch hier gibt es leider keine Regeln. Mancher fängt mit beinahe schwarz, der andere mit hellgrau/weiss.. Wie Dario schon geschrieben hat: "Muss man ausprobieren." Gibt von Dario auch extra zwei toll geschriebene Artikel zu diesem Thema. Waren im Onlinemagazin veröffentlicht worden (Angelpraxis). Mal schauen ob ich sie finde..


----------



## glavoc (19. November 2019)

gefunden  Hier sind sie:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...m-mittelmeer-teil-1-kalmare-schleppen.337387/

und 

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/auf-tintenfischjagd-im-mittelmeer-teil-2-die-driftmethode.337539/


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. November 2019)

Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, ich habe mal ein bisschen zu den Blauen Krabben recherchiert.



Guten Abend Reinhold,

diese Krabben ass ich in den USA. Es ist interessant, dass man in Maryland mit Overfishing der Krabben kaempft. Eine Portion im Restaurant fuer die Delikatesse ist mindestens 70 $.

Wolfsbarsch im Fluss-Ebro:  meine Ehefrau sagt, einen Fisch aus dieser Dreckbruehe esse ich nicht!  - Sie meint die Spots an der Bruecke -  was solls, wer speisst gerne allein. Kann sie durch nichts ueberzeugen, auch nicht durch den Rueckstau des Meerwassers in den Fluss. 

Winter im Delta, noerdlich gibt es beste Dentex-Spots , suedlich ab 15 sm-   AJ !

Dieses Jahr waren alle gluecklich mit den Thunfischen , die an den Ebro fuhren, um wie Maenner zu kaempfen.

Du hast Deine Leerfische gefangen, ich meine Mahi-Mahi und das war dann unser little Game!
Alles in allem, ein erfolgreicher Sommer in unserem schoenen Ebro-Delta.

Die Erfolge am Rest der spanischen Festlandkueste, besonders im Norden, waren wohl mau, die Mehrzahl der  Fische unter 1 kg, schreibt dieses Board. Vielleicht ist das Delta der letzte  schoene Ort fuer uns spanische Mittelmeerangler?


Gehoert hier nicht hin: Meine US-Freunde schreiben mir, Juergen, da musst Du fischen:
https://www.instagram.com/puertovallartafish/?hl=esk
http://www.puertovallartafish.com/

Gestern, kein Dentex, kein AJ, nur Kleinkram, der gleich in die Kueche meiner Arbeiter ging. Aber was soll man auch erwarten, wenn man innerhalb von 15 Tagen nur 3 Stunden aufs Meer fahren konnte! Sturm und Wellen- in einem solchem Ausmass gab es das noch nicht. Ich hoffe, wir gehen nicht unter, wie vielleicht Venedig!

Beste Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. November 2019)

@Juergen schicker Aufkleber (nur ein Bisschen kurz).


----------



## Tomasz (22. November 2019)

Immer wieder toll zu sehen, was Ihr so aus dem Mittelmeer rausholt. Da willl man gleich wieder in den Flieger steigen und los.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Mett (26. November 2019)

Schöne Fänge und wie immer super Berichte die das Fernweh schüren 

Thema Sardinien !
Vermutlich wird es diesen Sommer nach Sardinien gehen, sowohl Strandurlaub
als auch ein wenig Angeln (Küste) ist geplant.
Kennt sich dort jemand aus ?
Lizenz notwendig ?
Welche Gegend bzw. Küste ist zu empfehlen ?


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. November 2019)

Hey Mett, auch wenn ich mich in Sardinien nicht auskenne, ne Art Lizenz -wenn auch kostenfrei- solltest du in Italien haben.
Lies mal diesen Thread: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/lizenzen-und-bestimmungen-italien-infoquellen-gesucht.318932/
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Nidderauer (27. November 2019)

Marlin1 schrieb:


> Die Krabben sind sehr schnell Lebig, werden nur zwischen 2 bis 4 Jahre alt. Ähnlich wie Mahi Mahi.
> Die Weibchen paaren sich nur ein einziges Mal, dann ziehen sie sich ins Salzwasser zurück. In dem Rest ihres Lebens legen sie dann bis zu 2 Millionen Eier.
> Die Männchen bleiben im Brack und Süßwasser zurück. Da sie so einen kurzen Lebenszyklus haben und hoch Invasiv sind, werden sie niemals ausgerottet werden.



Hallo,

dieser Lebenszyklus ist es, der die blaue Krabbe gegenüber anderen Krabbenarten unter den heutigen Umweltbedingungen klar bevorteilt. Breitet sich eine Art stark aus, dann bedeutet das in erster Linie, dass genügend Nahrung zum üppigen Gedeihen vorhanden ist. Es bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass allein durch die Ausbreitung der neuen Art etablierte Arten verdrängt werden oder verschwinden. Auch die blaue Krabbe hat 8 Beine, ist mit den Spinnen verwandt und z.B. entsprechend empfindlich gegenüber Insektiziden. Dass sich die Mädels nach der Begattung ins oft deutlich geringer belastete Salzwasser verziehen, ist natürlich ein unschätzbarer Vorteil gegenüber solchen Arten, die ihren Nachwuchs nicht auf diese Art und Weise sichern können und bei höheren Belastungen im Brackwasser/Küstenbereich eingehen. Trotzdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass es auch Freßfeinde im Salzwasser geben muss, sonst hätte diese Art in der Evolutionsgeschichte schon lange alle anderen Krabbenarten verdrängt. 

An der Ostsee muss man leider feststellen, dass die dort etablierten Krabbenarten, die auch als Dorschnahrung dienen, stark rückläufig sind. Nicht wenigen Wissenschaftlern würde der Fund einer einzigen blauen Krabbe ausreichen, die ganze Misere an der Ostsee zu begründen. Da würde es auch keine Rolle spielen, dass das Artensterben auch im Süßwasser schon lange begonnen hat, denn auch die amerikanischen Flußkrebse, die ja als Verdränger der Edelkrebse gelten, haben seit gut 10 Jahren einen extrem schweren Stand. Wollhandkrabben waren zahlenmäßig auch schonmal sehr viel häufiger vertreten..... Der Klimawandel, inkl. veränderten Wetterbedingungen und allein dadurch sehr viel höheren Aufwand an Pflanzenschutzmitteln in der Landwirtschaft, wird wohl an keinem Gewässer spurlos vorübergehen. Und genau deshalb muss man solche Sachen auch mal offen ansprechen und diskutieren, um Lösungen für die Zukunft zu finden. Unsere Gewässer den Folgen des Klimawandels zu opfern, ist sicher nicht zukunftsträchtig. 

Also eigentlich sollte man sich freuen, dass wenigstens das Mittelmeer noch insoweit in Ordnung ist, dass die blaue Krabbe überleben und sich auch üppig vermehren kann. Ob diese Art dabei andere Arten verdrängt oder sich nur deshalb ausbreitet, weil andere Arten durch schlechter gewordene Umweltbedingungen regional bereits ausgestorben sind, das lässt sich an dieser Stelle wohl nicht klären. Es könnte schlimmer sein, sodass überhaupt keine Krabbenart mehr in nennenswerter Anzahl gedeihen kann und das beträfe dann auch die Fischerei. Früher oder später werden sich auch natürliche Freßfeinde einfinden, die die blauen Krabben und deren Nachwuchs im Salzwasser eindämmen. Ums Häuten und die damit einhergehende Verwundbarkeit, werden auch die blauen Krabben nicht herumkommen.

@Mett: Mare libero. Für Binnengewässer, wozu auch die Flüsse zählen, benötigt man eine Lizenz. Bei Flußmündungen ins Meer kann es Mindestabstände geben, die es einzuhalten gilt, wenn man keine Lizenz hat, z.B. einen Abstand von 100 m einzuhalten. Was die Lizenzen angeht, muss man sich für jede Region eine andere Lizenz besorgen. Die Lizenz für die Toskana ist beispielsweise nicht im benachbarten Ligurien gültig, eine solche Problematik wird sich auf Sardinien aber wohl eher nicht ergeben. Daher einfach mal in einem ansässigen Angelladen oder bei der Tourist-Info nachfragen, ob und vor allem welche Lizenzen benötigt werden und vielleicht ein paar Worte italienisch lernen, vor allem was Fischarten angeht. Das erleichtert die ganze Sache bezüglich Tipps ungemein. Ich habe mir Lizenzen bisher immer vor Ort in den Postämtern besorgt.

@all: tolle Berichte über Erfolge und auch Mißerfolge, vielen Dank hierfür!

Grüße Sven


----------



## Mett (28. November 2019)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hey Mett, auch wenn ich mich in Sardinien nicht auskenne, ne Art Lizenz -wenn auch kostenfrei- solltest du in Italien haben.
> Lies mal diesen Thread: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/lizenzen-und-bestimmungen-italien-infoquellen-gesucht.318932/
> Grüße, Baumi



Danke Baumi, habe mich da mal durchgearbeitet 
Scheint ja nicht sehr kompliziert zu sein, sofern der Google Übersetzer richtig gearbeitet bzw. ich die
nicht ganz korrekten Übersetzung richtig interpretiert habe, gibt es nur das 5kg (oder einen großen) Limit und
die kostenfreie Registrierung was das Meeresangeln betrifft.

@Nidderauer
Danke jeder Tipp ist hilfreich ! 
Werde vorsichthalber auch noch wem suchen der gut die Landessprache versteht und die Dinge bezüglich Lizenz und Vorschriften mit mir durch geht.
Hoffentlich ist das in Italien nicht so wie auf Mallorca&Menorca ... da wissen oft selbst die Einheimischen Angler nicht was mit einigen Punkten in den Vorgaben genau gemeint ist.
(Die sind aber auch deutlich komplexer[Die Vorgaben mein ich ])


----------



## broki (29. November 2019)

@Mett
Ich bin regelmässig in Sardinien. Lizenz hab ich nie gelöst und wurde auch nie kontrolliert (Meer). 
Falls du Infos brauchst kannst du mir gerne eine PN schreiben. Gruss


----------



## Hoffi (29. November 2019)

Hallo broki,
Wurde zwar auf Sardegna am Meer auch noch nie kontrolliert, Bekannte haben jedoch letztes Jahr 60€ Strafe an die guardia costiera gezahlt, da sie ohne Lizenz fischten. Da sie auch 2020 noch kostenfrei bleiben soll (entgegen ursprünglichem Gesetzesentwurf der neuen Regierung) also lieber online registrieren und ausdrucken.


----------



## broki (29. November 2019)

Danke für die Info. Gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mich nächstes Mal registrieren..


----------



## Angorafrosch (10. Dezember 2019)

2 Wochen Funkstille? Dann gibts zumindest mal n "Netzfund" 
Toll das neue Outfit!
Das man aber keine Links, z.B. von YouTube einfügen kann... Doof. Hauptsache Pinterest , Facebook und co sind vertreten.

Hab jetzt alles probiert, funzt nich. 
Wen es interessiert... 
Youtube: die wunderbare Welt des Mittelmeeres bei Nacht.


----------



## glavoc (10. Dezember 2019)

geht doch


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Dezember 2019)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> 2 Wochen Funkstille? Dann gibts zumindest mal n "Netzfund"
> Toll das neue Outfit!
> Das man aber keine Links, z.B. von YouTube einfügen kann... Doof. Hauptsache Pinterest , Facebook und co sind vertreten.
> 
> ...



Hat ja nichts funktioniert hier die letzten Tage. Dafür habe ich jetzt eine Werbeverseuchte Version vom AB auf dem Handy, die scheisse ist. 

Deshalb erfahren die Leute, die mich nicht abonniert haben, jetzt erst von meinem neuen Video. Zusammenfassend das Angeljahr 2019. War nicht schlecht. Paar neue Sachen gelernt, paar altbekannte Sachen (Dentex) wieder mal abgeräumt. Kalmar läuft derzeit wohl wieder besser. Von daher habe ich Hoffnung, dass auch gut was mit Dentex geht!


----------



## Mett (12. Dezember 2019)

@glavoc  aber scheinbar nicht für jeden ...
Egal in der Tube hab ich es gefunden 

Video nicht verfügbar
Der Nutzer, der das Video hochgeladen hat,
stellt es in deinem Land nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## glavoc (12. Dezember 2019)

@Mett
bist du grade im Ausland?

@scorp10n77  - Danke für das Video! Beeindruckende Strecke! Mann oh Mann der zweite Dentex-Spot … sogar in Wurfweite vom Ufer aus möglich... wow!

allen lg


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Dezember 2019)

Es ist ja nun die Zeit der Weihnachtswuensche, also ich hab mir gewenscht, dass das Overfishing im Mittelmeer aufhoert. Und Ihr, wieder eine neue Rute, wieder eine neue Rolle .....?

Ich wuerde gern ein paar grosse Fische posten, aber im November, meine groessten waren Bonitos und die nur 3 kg.  Die letzten waren am 29.11., danach ein paar Jurels  20 -35 cm( Bild ) auf meine 30 lbs Rute, vorgesehen fuer AJ.  Die naechsten Tage:  3 x Schneider im Dezember. Also, Misserfolge.

Darios Video laeuft in Spanien, das von Glavoc  hat wohl eher ein Problem vom Downloader, funktioniert in Spanien nicht- Laendercode blockiert.  Das Angelboard funktioniert perfekt und ist jetzt schoener, oder? Und Danke !

Ich verabschiede mich fuer ein paar Monate und fahre zum Fischen nach Cran Canaria und Florida. Die Hoffnung auf einen Weihnachtsfisch bis zu meiner Abreise am 6. Januar habe ich verloren- Wellen und Sturm bei uns. Ich bin kein Traeumer, das wisst Ihr - vielleicht......bitte , bitte Petri einige kleine Dentex noch fuer mich, wie im letzten Jahr vor Weihnachten und natuerlich auch fuer den Dentexkoenig Dario!

Allen eine schoene Adventszeit.

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Mett (16. Dezember 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> @Mett
> bist du grade im Ausland?



Nein, aus Österreich aufgerufen funktioniert der Link nicht, aber habe es ja gefunden


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Dezember 2019)

So wird jetzt mal Zeit bevor der Stress losgeht.
Ich wünsche allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.
Viel Spaß mit den Geschenken falls es tackle ist. Ist die Zeit um zur Ruhe zu kommen und über die neue Saison nach zu denken.

VG Kay


----------



## Angorafrosch (22. Dezember 2019)

Da schließe ich mich Kay direkt an.  Meine Geschenke hab ich schon. Etwas Tackle, ne Rute von Shimano und ne senshu- Rolle und Erfolgreich Angeln im MM als gebundene Ausgabe


----------



## Salt (22. Dezember 2019)

......hmm, gefühlte 1000 neue smilies und das ist das einzig was so annähernd zu Weihnachten passt. Da muss noch nachgebessert werden.

Trotzdem schließe ich mich natürlich an und wünsche allen hier ein paar ruhige Feiertage und geiles Tackle unter dem Baum.


----------



## Marlin1 (24. Dezember 2019)

Nicht das alle denken in unserem schönen Mare Mediterane gäbe es keine interessanten Fische zu fangen.   


Noch nie wurden so viele und so große Bluefins  am Ebro Delta 
gefangen wie dieses Jahr! Freundlicherweise hat mir Ron von Roned Sportfisching aus Riumar einige schöne Bilder zur Verfügung gestellt. Vielen Dank dafür. Jedenfalss  wird 2019 als das bisher beste Thunfisch Jahr in die Annalen eingehen.


 Vor allem die Größe der Thunfische war in diesem Jahr wirklich unglaublich.






 Aber eins nach dem anderen:  

 April, Mai und wieder ab Ende Juli wurden sehr viele Thune in der Zentner-Klasse (und darüber) auf Spinning Tackle gefangen – wenn die Angler dem denn gewachsen waren. Für mich immer noch die ultimative Art, diese Boliden zu fangen.







 Ab Mitte Juli begann der traumhafte Run der wirklich großen Bluefins, die bis über 2,90 Meter lang waren. Die großen Fische waren zahlreich vor Ort und ließen sich an fast jeder Strömungskante anfüttern und fangen. Die Physis der Angler wurde dabei trotz des flachen Wassers vor dem Ebro Delta so manches Mal überlastet. Über die Durchschnittsgewichte werde ich jetzt nichts schreiben. Da ich aber selbst schon auf PEI war, muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass die Kanada-Thune da von der Größe nicht mit halten konnten!!!






 Jetzt im November lief tatsächlich nochmal ein schöner Run von Little Tunnys und sehr großen Bluefins vor dem Ebro Delta. Das Schöne daran ist, das die großen Fische alle wieder schwimmen durften und dem Kreislauf nicht entzogen wurden.

 Auch Palometta ließen sich dieses Jahr am Ebro fangen.






 Die Mahi Mahi waren manchmal in schöner Größe da, sind aber offenbar zahlreich dem Fraßdruck der großen Thune zum Opfer gefallen. Die Fischerei auf Little Tunny war unbeständig. aber es waren meist große Fische vor Ort.






 Die allgegenwärtigen Bluefish des Ebro Deltas waren während der irren Thunfischruns auch fast vollständig verschwunden. Die meisten werden wohl in der Verdauung der großen Thune gelandet sein. Nicht anders erging es den Atlantischen Bonitos.






 Amberjacks (Pez Lemon) waren immer mal da, aber leider meistens klein und schwer zu finden.

 Einen echten Lichtblick gab es bei der Wolfsbarsch Angelei. Durch die Invasion der Blauen Krabben im Ebro, ist die Langleinen Fischerei auf die Wölfe völlig zum Erliegen gekommen, goldene Aussichten für uns Angler.












 Dieses Jahr war die Fischerei am Ebro Delta wirklich außergewöhnlich. Wie wird es wohl nächstes Jahr werden? Geht es eigentlich wirklich immer noch besser?

 Das Fischen auf sehr große Thune fand fast an der gesamten spanischen Küste statt. Vor Cambrills wurden dieses Jahr auch außergewöhnlich viele und große (bis 240kg.) Schwertfische gefangen. Auch sehr große Fuchshaie konnten gedrillt und releast werden

 Also das ist dann schon echtes Big Game, wirklich erstaunlich im Mittelmeer.

 Vieleicht sieht man sich ja nächste Saison am schönen Riu Ebro. 


 Viel Petri Heil    

 Reinhold


----------



## senner (24. Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen und für 2020 gute Fänge und erholsame Stunden am Wasser


----------



## glavoc (25. Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr mit dicken Fischen Gesundheit und Freude wünsche auch ich mal in die Runde! Wo immer ihr auch seid - Petri und tl



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Es ist ja nun die Zeit der Weihnachtswuensche.. - ,, Und Ihr, wieder eine neue Rute, wieder eine neue Rolle .....?



Für  mich hab ich nur Kunstköder aus Fernost geordert: 




__





						(Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen
					

Sodele, näxtes Unboxing^^ :    Inhalt:




					www.anglerboard.de
				




grüßle


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. Dezember 2019)

Von mir auch nen guten Rutsch.
Ich hab mir auf Weihnachten hin zwei Slow-Jig-Ruten von Savage-Gear gegönnt, ne kleine China-Multi und Krimskrams.
Mir kauft ja keiner zu Weihnachten Angelzeugs, weil sich keiner auskennt. Und meine Frau sagt: Du kaufst dir sowieso immer gleich, was dir gefällt.
So muss ich mir alles selbst anschaffen  Obwohl ich EIGENTLICH garnichts brauche  Aber UNEIGENTLICH halt schon...  
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Angorafrosch (7. Januar 2020)

So, nun erstmal ein Frohes Neues in die Runde. Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle wohlbehalten reingerutscht?
anbei mal ein Foto meiner Weihnachtsgeschenke - genau wie Baumi selbst bestellt. Rute, Rolle und Kleinteile sind zwar für Süßwasser aber Hardbaitsammlung soll auch am MM herhalten. 
Hat da jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Senshu Ködern allgemein?

Fettes Petri für 2020


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch wieder da, nachdem wir 3 Wochen das spanische Mittelmeer unsicher gemacht haben. Ich habe auch etwas ausgesprochen zeigenswertes aus der Rubrik Kleinfische, die nicht für das Mittelmeer, sondern nur für die Rosasbucht stehen. Leider hat sich am 1. Weihnachtafeiertag mein Rechner verabschiedet. Muss mir also noch einen Alternativrechner besorgen ehe ich euch davon berichten kann


----------



## Krallblei (7. Januar 2020)

Dario such keine Ausreden.... 

Poste was 3 Wochen los war. 
Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf!!!!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Januar 2020)

Ich hätte auch gern auf das kaputtgehen meines Computers verzichtet


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. Januar 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Dario such keine Ausreden....
> 
> Poste was 3 Wochen los war.
> Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf!!!!!!


Moin allerseits
Ich bin auch schon gespannt.
ein paar von den " Kleinfischen " kann man vermutlich kaum tragen allein...


----------



## Angorafrosch (22. Januar 2020)

Sollte hier jetzt wirklich ein Totpunkt erreicht werden? 420 Seiten ist zwar ne Ansage aber bitte ihr lieben, irgendwer hat doch immer was im MM gefangen.


----------



## pulpot (22. Januar 2020)

Oje, jetzt sind schon 2 Wochen rum und Darios Rechner ist immer noch kaputt!? Da wird mir die Zeit bis August ja noch länger vorkommen, wenn jetzt gar keiner mehr was schreibt


----------



## Salt (22. Januar 2020)

Ihr habt schon gesehen was für ein Wetter teilweise da unten ist?
Mal abgesehen davon das Ende Januar wirklich ne tote Zeit is


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon gesehen was für ein Wetter teilweise da unten ist?
> Mal abgesehen davon das Ende Januar wirklich ne tote Zeit is



Na ich hoffe doch @Juergen Mittelmeer s Boot steht noch dort wo es soll. Das kann man vom Ebro Delta ja nicht gerade behaupten. Das ist einfach abgesoffen. 

Jetzt wollte ich euch wirklich grad hier was schreiben, aber mein neuer Computer erkennt die Bilder auf meinem Handy nicht und sagt immer der Ordner sei leer. Könnte an den 10.000 Dateien in dem Ordner liegen. 

Jedenfalls habe ich gerade echt wenig Zeit hier fürs Board, also seht es mir bitte nach. Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten  Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja am Wochenende. Ich muss ja meinen Royalen Titel hier im Board auch rechtfertigen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Januar 2020)

*Hier die News Ebro und K. Valencia*, Bilder reichen, muss man kein Spanisch koennen:









						Imágenes aéreas del delta del Ebro tras el paso de la borrasca 'Gloria'
					

Suben a 64 los heridos en Catalunya por el temporal Gloria, que se recrudecerá esta tarde




					www.lavanguardia.com
				











						Impactantes imágenes del paso de la borrasca ‘Gloria’ por las playas de Valencia
					

“Catástrofe medioambiental en Valencia y sus playas por la borrasca ‘Gloria’”. Así califica Laura Pastor Soler el rastro de desperfectos, daños y mortaldad de




					www.lavanguardia.com
				




*Hier die News vom Golf de Roses:*




__





						ARENA: ARENA - Tageszeitung für Empuriabrava / Roses / Costa Brava
					





					www.arena-info.com
				




*Hier bessere News aus Kroatien- Winterdentex und AJ:*




__





						Dashboard - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
					

Big Game Fischen, Big Game Fishing, Saltwater Fishing, Deep Sea Fishing, Hochseeangeln, Jigging Popping, Jiggen, Poppern, Angeln auf Hai, Marlin Angeln, Sail Angeln, Angeln auf Tunfisch, Norwegen angeln, Kroatien angeln, Angeln Gran Canaria, Malediven Angeln, Angeln in Florida, Norwegen Angeln...




					www.big-game-board.net
				





*Gruesse Juergen









und neueste Videos:*





















						Espectaculars imatges de la borrasca Gloria al seu pas per Catalunya
					

La directora de Protecció Civil de la Generalitat, Isabel Ferrer, ha avisat que les pitjors hores del temporal, que colpeja durament Catalunya amb abundants pluges, fortes ratxes de vent, neu i agresives onades, seran entre aquest dimarts i dimecres, per la qual cosa ha demanat prudència i...




					elcaso.elnacional.cat


----------



## tob_wilson (23. Januar 2020)

Frage in die Runde, hoffe bin hier richtig:

Wir haben in der Familie ne Wohnung in Lignano Sabbiadoro direkt am Hafen wo wirklich immer viele fischen, hat ihr schon wer Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Januar 2020)

Üble Sache dieser Sturm Gloria.Ich habe in der Rosas Bucht selbst schon einen heftigen borrasca mitgemacht und hatte echt Angst wegzufliegen mit meinem ganzen Gerödel . Aber das hier war noch krasser.
Das gibt viel Aufräumarbeit.
Was mich wundert sind die vielen toten Fische .Ich dachte die kämen besser mit sowas klar .würden sich rechtzeitig
in ruhiges , tiefes wasser zurückziehen.
ich hoffe das hat nicht so schlimme Auswirkungen auf die Frühjahrsfischerei .Etwas ummodelliert wird die Küste wohl sein .


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Januar 2020)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert sind die vielen toten Fische



Die Fische sind aus 6 Fischfarmen, die Netze bzw. Befestigungen haben nicht standgehalten.
Vielleicht werden die so eng gehalten, dass die das Schwimmen nicht gelernt haben oder sie wurden so durchgeschuettelt, dass die Schwimmblase platzte.
Fuer mich ist der ganze angeschwemmte Muell erschreckend- und die Fische koennen einem leidtun, oder?



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> .Ich habe in der Rosas Bucht selbst schon einen heftigen borrasca mitgemacht und hatte echt Angst wegzufliegen mit meinem ganzen Gerödel



Du meinst sicher den Mai im vergangen Jahr, als ich vor Wut an den Ebro-Staussee fuhr. Die Bucht hat es jetzt auch schwer getroffen und es dauert,, bis man da wieder einen Fisch faengt.
Meine Statistik sagt, im Mai gibt es immer Stuerme, jedes Jahr heftiger, hoffentlich passt sie dieses Jahr nicht. Ich hab anstelle des Stausees eine gute Variante gefunden, die Kanaren- am 1.2. fliege ich wieder hin fuer eine Woche, nur mir fehlt dort ein eigenes Boot.

*Ebro-Delta*- bin aufgrund der Stuerme nach Madrid gefluechtet, wuerde sonst hinfahren, nicht mit Boot- unser Hafen ist gesperrt-  sondern mit Auto.

Aber der Ebro-Spezialist  Reinhold hat es hier gut beschrieben:





__





						Dashboard - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
					

Big Game Fischen, Big Game Fishing, Saltwater Fishing, Deep Sea Fishing, Hochseeangeln, Jigging Popping, Jiggen, Poppern, Angeln auf Hai, Marlin Angeln, Sail Angeln, Angeln auf Tunfisch, Norwegen angeln, Kroatien angeln, Angeln Gran Canaria, Malediven Angeln, Angeln in Florida, Norwegen Angeln...




					www.big-game-board.net
				




*Gruesse Juergen*

P.S. Der letzte Fisch ist noch nicht von den Tunas aufgefressen oder von den Trawlern gefangen. Vielleicht haben auch welche aus den Netzen ueberlebt. 

*Noch ein paar Videos:





*









						Pescadores del delta del Ebro tras el temporal Gloria: “Esto es una ruina”
					

El mar se ha tragado más de 3.000 hectáreas de arrozales. El oleaje arroja al paseo marítimo de L'Ampolla una decena de ejemplares de atunes rojos




					elpais.com


----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. Januar 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Die Fische sind aus 6 Fischfarmen, die Netze bzw. Befestigungen haben nicht standgehalten.


Danke für die Info, das war auch gleich meine große Verwunderung wie so viele Fische sterben konnten....aber ja klar, die angespülten Fischarten sprechen auch stark für eine Farm


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Januar 2020)

ja ok ,man sieht auch einen zerstörten Käfig.
Borrascas gibts ja immer mal wieder.Nur dieser hat die gesamte Ostküste getroffen .Vom Norden bis weit in den Süden.kenn ich so nicht.
Der im Mai letztes Jahr war nicht so schlimm bei uns ,dafür hatte einer im April ein Jahr zuvor zentral getroffen ,ich erinnere mich nur ungern .


----------



## Krallblei (23. Januar 2020)

Ich sah ein Video wo ein wirklich grosser Zackenbarsch mitten auf der Strasse lag. Hat sogar noch gezappelt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Januar 2020)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> ein Jahr zuvor



2018, da war aber nur der Norden betroffen, nicht wie dieses Jahr, Du schreibst schon richtig, flaechendeckend dieses Jahr. April 2018, da hab ich meinen groessten nicht Tuna Fisch gefangen! 32 kg Palo!



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich sah ein Video wo ein wirklich grosser Zackenbarsch mitten auf der Strasse lag. Hat sogar noch gezappelt.



Hoffentlich mochte der, der das Video gedreht hat Fisch- der ZB ist eine Delikatesse!


----------



## Krallblei (24. Januar 2020)

Hab noch mehr Videos gesehen mit Fischen an Land. Zackenbarsche, Meeräschen, Wolfbarsch, Thunfisch Brassen und co...


----------



## Krallblei (24. Januar 2020)

Jürgen. Palo 32kg? LB?


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Januar 2020)

Eh, dass der Jürgen jetzt die alten Schinken wieder hochholt, wo er andere stets für ächtet, lieber ein bisschen was aktuelleres. Ganz so aktuell auch nicht, aber eher hab ichs nicht geschafft und jetzt hab ich auch endlich meine Fotos rüberziehen können. 

Vor langer langer Zeit, als das Wetter noch besser war in Spanien (also im Dezember 2019  ) hatte ich das Vergnügen ganze 3 Wochen Urlaub machen zu können und dabei auch natürlich ordentlich zu angeln. 

Winter ist Dentexzeit! Kalmare liefen dies Jahr wieder besser. Es stand also fest, was wir zuerst probieren wollten. Also bei der ersten Ausfahrt direkt morgens auf Kalmare gegangen und prompt welche erwischt. 




Es ist ungewöhnlich warm für Dezember. Man friert sich zur Abwechslung mal nicht die Extremitäten ab. Auch nicht schlecht. Wetter ist toll. 

Wir fahren mit 4 Kalmaren voller Erwartungen an einen unserer Spots. Hier war letzte Saison sehr gut und man konnte Dentexbisse fast garantieren, wenn man Kalmare hatte. Die Erwartungen waren also groß. Wir fahren den Spot ab und nochmal und nochmal. Nichts. Irgendwann tauschen wir. Und weiter nichts. Mein Papa geht jetzt davon aus, dass der Kalmar nach 2 h im Wasser wohl eventuell schon das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Also will er hochholen um zu überprüfen und nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen BOOOOM Einschlag brutalster Art, Fisch nimmt sofort Schnur gegen die harte Bremse der Dogfight. Das machen nur die Großen. Er drillt den Fisch, der mehrfach versucht abzutauchen. Hat für einen Dentex eine Mordspower, aber die Kopfschläge sind eigentlich eindeutig. Dann kommt er hoch und es ist ein MONSTER! Das Keschern gestaltet sich angesichts der Größe des Fischs etwas schwierig, aber dann liegt der Fisch im Boot. 

WAS EIN OSCHI! 

Geil! Das muss unser Größter Dentex ever sein. Ein Riesenteil! 










Der Fisch ist wirklich riesig und passt nicht in unsere Kühlbox. Wir köpfen ein Bier und beschließen: Was soll heute noch passieren um das zu toppen? Also beschließen wir den Tag. 

Zuhause ergibt die Waage: Die Zwei Stellen haben ganz knapp nicht geklappt. 9,8 kg stehen auf der Waage bei 85 cm Länge. Um Längen unser neuer Rekord (8,6 kg von mir war vorher der Größte). Der wird ganz ganz schwer zu toppen! 

Hier nochmal ein Bild aus der Küche. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, dass das mit dem Filettieren nicht ganz so einfach war  





Es gibt natürlich wie immer auch ein Video. Diesmal ein Catch and Cook. Aber das muss ich noch vorbereiten und habe auf meinem neuen Computer auch noch kein Programm installiert. Das wird also noch etwas dauern. Da ich euch aber nicht länger warten lassen wollte, gibts Bericht und Video diesmal getrennt. 

Liebe Grüße an alle
Darionello


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Januar 2020)

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde, hoffe bin hier richtig:
> 
> Wir haben in der Familie ne Wohnung in Lignano Sabbiadoro direkt am Hafen wo wirklich immer viele fischen, hat ihr schon wer Erfahrungen gemacht?



Nicht konkret für die Stelle. Aber normalerweise geht immer irgendwas. Die Hafenangler sind aber oft eher die Kleinfischfraktion.  (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2020)

Was für ein fettes Teil!!!
Glückwunsch


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Januar 2020)

*Dario,*

ich fuehle mich geehrt, dass jedes Deiner Posts mit Juergen anfaengt:



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe doch @Juergen Mittelmeer s Boot steht noch dort wo es soll.





scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Eh, dass der Jürgen jetzt die alten Schinken wieder hochholt,



Egal, richte meine herzlichen Glueckwuensche Deinen Vater aus. Gratulation, Am 17.1.2017 fing er im gleichen Shirt, mit gleicher Muetze und Sonnenbrille einen 7,5 kg Dentex,  Ich hab auch einen Hut, der mir Glueck bringt!


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BPX4ObJg7fj/

J*etzt- fast die 10 kg Marke gebrochen. Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit, Deinen Titel "Dentexkoenig" an Deinen Vater zu uebergeben!


Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Januar 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Was für ein fettes Teil!!!



Haette ich auch gern!

*Benno, *zum Palo, irgendwann mal spaeter! Will keinen Zoff mit dem Dario. Palos, laichen bei uns hier und direkt im Delta ist das im September / Oktober ein Thema. Lies Reinholds Post. Schlauchi reicht! Wie man die faengt, dazu mehr, wenn Du mal beschliesst ins Ebro-Delta zu kommen. Da gibt es auch Deine WoBa in grosser Ausfuehrung.* Blaukrabbe,* Text von Reinhold, erinnerst Du Dich?

*Gruesse Juergen*



__
		http://instagr.am/p/B66O_eJisN8/



__
		http://instagr.am/p/B7IpwDJFYVD/


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Januar 2020)

Deine Palo hast du mir doch schon geschickt. 

Ist doch nett von mir zu fragen, ob dein Boot noch schwimmt. Bei der Llevantada nicht ganz trivial!


----------



## Angorafrosch (28. Januar 2020)

Wow, gratuliere um Megadentolex Dario.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2020)

Der gelbe Pulli ist tatsächlich ein Glückspulli. Allerdings voller Tintenflecken  Und der gibt immer schönen Kontrast bei blauem Himmel und dann gibts schöne Fotos genau wie die roten Kappen. 

Es gibt ja schon am Anfang eines jeden Urlaubs, insbesondere zu den guten Zeiten, ein bisschen Druck. Man muss liefern. Da entspannt so ein Kracher zum Beginn ziemlich. An dieser Stelle auch nochmal danke für die Glückwünsche. 

Im Anschluss daran gab es zwei drei Tage mit guter Welle. Gute Welle in dem Sinne wenig Wind und lange Periode. Wenn man dann 1m oder 1m50 Welle hat, ist das quasi die Sargogarantie. Ich hatte mich ja auch zum Herbst nochmal mit einer neuen Rute verstärkt extra für diese Angelei. Der Major Craft Triple Cross Hard Rock. Ja und da ich noch eine passende Rolle brauchte, hatte ich mir die selbst zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Die Daiwa Ballistic 1000 LT ist sehr leicht und erschreckend klein. Trotzdem ging reichlich Schnur drauf  Habe diesmal die Major Craft Dangan Braid gewählt mit der ich bis dato sehr zufrieden bin. 

Wie immer beim Sargo Angeln nutzen wir die Black Minnow 70. Das ganze ist meist eine ziemliche Gummischredderei und angesichts des hohen Preises mag man sagen es lohnt sich nicht. Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen: Für die Anzahl Angeltage/Jahr die ich Sargo angeln mache gehts noch und man verliert wegen der Texas Montage erheblich weniger Köder. Und, da man diese meist mit Vorfach verliert und das Knoten vor den Felsen mit den dünnen Schnüren der Horror ist, lohnt es sich.

Wir haben ein paar gute Sargo Spots unweit von der Bucht. Das heißt man muss nicht so weit fahren. Am besten funktionieren wie immer der schwarze Blackminnow und heute auch der Pinke sehr gut. 






Es gibt eine gute Bissfrequenz und wir können einige Fische zum Landgang überreden. Einfach eine tolle Angelei am leichten Gerät. Nach ein paar Fischen und einigen Black Minnows ohne Schwänze, probieren wir noch ein bisschen auf Woba. Schaumiges Wasser ist dafür gut. Ich fische mit einer meiner neuen Errungenschaften : Dem Bassday SPM 90. Das Teil ist der Hammer! Kleiner sinkender Stickbait mit sehr guter Wurfweite und sehr guter Bissfrequenz. Der Wolf kam jetzt noch nicht in der kurzen Zeit, aber einige Obladas habe ich damit gefangen in einem Stündchen. 
Hier das Ergebnis eines erfolgreichen Tags "Spinning en las rompientes" 




Kleine Sargos und Obladas lassen wir immer frei. Da kommen dann nochmal ein paar oben drauf.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2020)

Nächsten Tag wieder gute Welle angesagt: Also müssen wir das nutzen. Ein Woba mit meinem neuen Stickbait wäre etwas feines. Wir wollen eigentlich noch Kalmare fangen, aber dafür ists zu wellig. Mein Onkel, der anfangs noch mit war, lässt sich danach seekrank im Hafen absetzen und ist heilfroh wieder festen Boden unter den Füßen zu haben. Sargo Angeln ist ohnehin nichts für den schwachen Magen. 

Solche Bedingungen sind top: 




Dann heißt es direkt an die Felsen zu werfen. Dort stehen die Sargos. Könnt ihr, wenn mal etwas Welle ist (nicht so viel!) im sommer auch beim Schnorcheln beobachten. 
Die zurückschlagenden Wellen insbesondere vor den steilen Felsen machen es sehr kebbelig. Hier war die Welle teilweise so hoch, dass man nur auf einen Wurf mit Maximaldistanz an die Felsen kam. Die wenigen gelungenen Würfe wurden aber sofort belohnt. Ich fange einen kapitalen Sargo (sieht wegen meiner fetten Pranken nicht sooo groß aus, hat aber fast 1kg): 




Wir fangen sehr gut. Die Blackminnow Schachtel wird kräftig geplündert und hinten liegt alles voller kastrierter Gummis. 

Zwischendurch schwinge ich immer mal wieder den Bassday SPM. Da auch bei mir Fortschritt einhält und ich nun endlich eine Polbrille besitze, habe ich vollen Durchblick. Neben Obladas, die meinen Köder nicht unangetastet lassen, ist mein persönliches Highlight ein schöner Sargo, der meinen Köder ab einem gut umspülten Felsen verfolgt über 20 m und dabei drei Attacken startet. Bei der letzten kann ich ihn dann auch haken, leider verliere ich ihn im Drill. Schade, wäre mein erster auf Hardbait gewesen. 

Am Ende steht unser bestes Sargo-Ergebnis ever. Ein Super Tag! Die Nachbarn freuen sich auch über frischen Fisch


----------



## ChrisHH (28. Januar 2020)

Toller Bericht und schöne Fische! Mal gucken was noch so kommt ;-)


----------



## Krallblei (29. Januar 2020)

Jürgen lass deine unterschwelligen Posts hier. Das brauchen wir hier nicht. Auch nicht deinen Depressiven Neid!!!
Hier und im Kanaren Threat.

Du nervst einfach!


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. Januar 2020)

Von mir auch noch Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Ausnahmedentex .Wahnsinn...
Und Sargos ,lecker.
Da freu ich mich  wieder aufs Frühjahr.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Januar 2020)

Die nächste Ausfahrt auf Dentex verlief ereignislos. Kein Biss, obwohl wir ein paar gute Bögen auf dem Echolot sahen. Ich ging auch noch einen Abend mal auf Woba, jedoch habe ich da rein garnix gesehen geschweige denn gefangen. 





Wir versuchten es dann ein weiteres Mal auf Dentex mit Livebait Kalmar und diesmal sollten wir auch wieder Erfolg haben. Das Echolot auf einer Kante voller Fisch, mit gutem Bogen drin und Biss auf Ansage! Dentex von 3,5 kg. Ganz schön klein wirken die nach so einem Brummer davor


----------



## Mett (31. Januar 2020)

Super Fänge und wie immer ein sehr schöner Bericht ! Gratuliere !!

Kann es kaum erwarten wieder ans Meer zu kommen, aber das dauert noch ein halbes Jahr


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2020)

Danke Dario für den wirklich schönen Bericht und natürlich ein dickes petri an Dich und deinen Vater


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2020)

Haha bis dato erstmal nur dickes Petri an meinen alten Herren.  Bei mir liefs noch nicht so rund. Wobei das auch eigentlich komplett egal ist, wir sind ja ein Team. Bei uns werden die Fische gemeinsam gefangen. 

Der nächste Angeltag sollte aus kulinarischen Gründen den Drachenkopf zum Zielfisch haben. Inchiku war angesagt. Ralf, der das Glück gepachtet hatte, fing diesen direkt beim ersten Wurf! 




Schönes Tier. Ich fing nachher selber auch einen Drachenkopf, außerdem kamen noch ein paar Pargos hinzu. Diese sind auch sehr schmackhaft. Und der häufigste Fisch des Mittelmeers wurde natürlich auch in enormen Stückzahlen gefangen. Das ist echt irre wie viele von den kleinen Barschen es gibt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2020)

Das mit den Kalmaren wurde allmählich schwieriger. Aber wir konnten noch einmal vier Stück fangen um es auf Dentex zu probieren. Das verlief erstmal am ersten Spot komplett ereignislos. Dann ein komischer Biss. Bisschen mehr Druck aber kein Kampf, nix. Ich hole ein und es ist ein Petermännchen auf den Livebait gegangen. Für seine Art natürlich schon riesig, aber nicht so ganz das, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. Also weiter in der Weltgeschichte mit einem neuen Kalmar. Und dann an einem Spot, wo wir mit Livebait fast nie fischen und auch noch nichts fingen knallt es. In nur 15m Tiefe steigt ein Dentex ein, das ist mal wieder zweifelsfrei an den Kopfschlägen zu erkennen. Und so kann auch ich meinen ersten Dentex diesen Urlaub fangen. Wir halten fest: Sie werden immer kleiner  Ich weiß garnicht mehr was der genau gewogen hat. Irgendwas zwischen 2,5 und 3 kg meine ich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alles in allem lief es echt gut bis dato. Wir hatten auch bombenwetter, wie ihr seht. Das Jahr neigte sich dem Ende zu. Am 31.12. war ich aber noch mit David verabredet. Der hatte uns im Frühjahr das Deepjigging gezeigt und jetzt hatten wir uns mal für eine Tour mit seinem Boot verabredet. Ganz ähnliches Boot wie unseres, nur eine Robalo. Also noch besser


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2020)

Ich habe David gesagt, er soll mich zum Mero (Zacki) fahren. Also Livebait. Es war schon müßig, aber wir hatten am Ende wieder ein paar Kalmare. Sind dann zu ein paar Stellen. Mit David ist immer spannend, weil er extrem viel weiß über das Revier und die Methoden und sein Wissen bereitwillig mit mir teilt. Wir probieren so manche Stelle. Leider finden wir nur Cantharas, die gerne Kalmare töten. 

David angelt mit Livebait ganz anders als wir. Mit der klassischen Driftmethode. Dabei ist er sehr echolot orientiert. Am Ende probieren wir noch einen letzten Spot und als wir dort ankommen und er das Echolot betrachtet sagt er sofort: Das hier sieht nach Dentex aus. Tja und um ehrlich zu sein passiert es keine 5min später. David fängt den ersten Dentex. Wir bekommen noch einen merkwürdigen Biss ohne dass der Kalmar schaden nimmt und dann fange ich auch noch einen Dentex. Klasse. Am Ende reißen 20min den ganzen Tag raus. War mal wieder ein super Tag, wenn auch nach wie vor ohne Grouper!


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2020)

Wir probieren es dann noch 2x. Beim ersten mal haben wir zwar reichlich Sepien, aber keinen einzigen Kalmar. Ein rausfahren zu den Dentexspots lohnt so nicht. 

Beim 2x stehen wir ganz früh auf um mit Licht Kalmare zu erwischen. Das gelingt uns auch, allerdings sind diese sehr klein. Ich will es jetzt trotzdem Wissen und wir fahren zur Maza, dem entferntesten Spot und sehr schwer zu beangeln. Tja, wie erwartet vernichten die dortigen Cantharas die Kalmare leider relativ zügig. Am Ende fische ich fast den ganzen Tag mit einer Sepia, die von denen in Ruhe gelassen wird. Das war wieder hochrisiko, wussten wir doch wo die Dentex anzutreffen sind. Ich muss an dieser Stelle nochmal betonen, dass Sepia erheblich schlechter funktioniert als Kalmar. Warum genau das so ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber trotz einiger richtig guter Echos kein Biss. Am Ende probieren wir noch die Stelle wo wir mit David waren. Immernoch alles voll Fisch und mehrfach sind Dentex auf dem Echolot. Aber sie wollen weder die Sepia noch meinen reichlich spazieren geführten BlackMinnow fressen. So ist das. Ein andern mal. War anglerisch wieder ein Top Urlaub. Abschließend noch 2x Echolotbilder: 

Topsignal von einem guten Fisch, der kein Interesse an Sepia hatte 




Tunis auf der Durchreise beim Sepiaangeln


----------



## glavoc (4. Februar 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Haha bis dato erstmal nur dickes Petri an meinen alten Herren.  Bei mir liefs noch nicht so rund. Wobei das auch eigentlich komplett egal ist, wir sind ja ein Team. Bei uns werden die Fische gemeinsam gefangen.


Sehr schön.
So den, dickes Petri zu den fetten Brocken! Danke dir Dario, für die tolle Bilderstrecke und die tollen Berichte-  wie immer nix zu meckern und Hammer Dentexe dabei, wobei ihr schon eine große Bandbreite der Mittelmeerfauna  auf die "Schuppen" legt / gelegt habt. Ganz gro0e Klasse, die der erste Effzeh  Sektion MareMed/Rosas wieder einmal zeigt.. wirkt sich sogleich auf die Position der anderen Sektion in der BuLi aus^^ 
Merci und lg sowie tl bis euch die Arme schmerzen..


----------



## StevenHamburg (4. Februar 2020)

Moin,
ich bin vom 20. bis 27. Februar am Yachthafen Evrenseki nahe Side und werde einen Großteil der Zeit am Wasser verbringen.
Hauptsächlich plane ich von der Steinkante am Yachthafen zu fischen, vielleicht auch mal nach Side und vom Hafen aus.
Neben leichtem Spinnfischen möchte ich auch Naturköder auf Grund bzw am Paternoster versuchen, welches Gewicht brauche ich für die Grundangelei?
Könnt ihr mir einen besonderen Köder oder Spot in der Gegend für die Zeit empfehlen?
Lg


----------



## Seriola (5. Februar 2020)

Die Ecke kenn ich nicht. Die Saison und die Flusseinläufe in der Region schreien jedoch förmlich nach WoBa...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. Februar 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Jürgen lass deine unterschwelligen Posts hier. Das brauchen wir hier nicht. Auch nicht deinen Depressiven Neid!!!



*Benno, *
dieser Thread wird sicher nicht nur von den Anglern gelesen, die Dir Beifall geklatscht haben. Es gibt Urlaubsangler die nur lesen und sicher nur aktuell von Leuten informiert werden koennen, die auch in Spanien wohnen. Fuer  Urlaubsangler und vielleicht auch -gamer gibt es auch gute Infos von Spanienresidenten hier:




__





						Dashboard - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
					

Big Game Fischen, Big Game Fishing, Saltwater Fishing, Deep Sea Fishing, Hochseeangeln, Jigging Popping, Jiggen, Poppern, Angeln auf Hai, Marlin Angeln, Sail Angeln, Angeln auf Tunfisch, Norwegen angeln, Kroatien angeln, Angeln Gran Canaria, Malediven Angeln, Angeln in Florida, Norwegen Angeln...




					www.big-game-board.net
				



*Zum Thema Neid, Benno: ich hab keine Ahnung wo Du jetzt bist, wenn in Deutschland- nun mit Eurem Sturm Sabine beneidet Euch sicher keiner.*
Wer Geld und Zeit hat, ist in Deutschñland sicher auch vor dem Sturm geflohen, so wie ich das vor unserem Mittelmeersturm gemacht habe. Bin eben auf die Kanaren geflogen.
Gestern zurueck von den Kanaren und es ist bestes Wetter am Mittelmeer, Abends und Nachts noch kuehl, aber die spanische  Mittelmeersonne hat am Tag schon Kraft bei 17 bis 19 grad - und es ist nur wenig Wind. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so und der Winter ist ueberstanden.  Die Aufraeumarbeiten nach dem Riesensturm gehen voran. Mit dem Boot komme ich nicht raus, die Hafeneinfahrt wird ausgebaggert. Zugesandet, nach dem Sturm.
Ich hoffe, Du gestattest mir, einen Beitrag ueber die Wolfsbarschfaenge von Valencia bis Sant Carles de la Ràpita zu schreiben, ist gerade der Hit hier, von ueberall reisen Angler an!
*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## Krallblei (11. Februar 2020)

Ich heisse nicht Benno


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Februar 2020)




----------



## Angorafrosch (12. Februar 2020)

Na prima, kann mal jemand sowas vorhersagen? Meine Urlaubsplanung ist seit Dezember fix und ich hab noch nie n Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Und dann kommen silche Meldungen. Ach und alles gute den betroffenen aber verzeiht wenn ich den Titel des Forums zuerst nutze... Heißt ja was habt ihr gefangen und nicht Beileidsforum für Mittelmeeranrainer.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Februar 2020)

Jürgen postet wiedermal Bilder von anderen Anglern???


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. Februar 2020)

Ich schreib morgen was ueber die WoBa, zu Deiner Frage, *@ Angorafrosch.*

Komme gerade vom Ebro-Delta Riumar Restaurant No 1 zurueck, wollte Blaukrabben essen, hatten aber keine.

*@ Krallblei:*

Schau Dir einfach die Bilder an, so ein paar schoene Fotos beruhigen sicher auch Dich.  Im Fluss werden im Herbst immer grosse WoBa gefangen!
Hat heute geregnet ! Muss ich nicht angeln:

























*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. Februar 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Na prima, kann mal jemand sowas vorhersagen?


Kann niemand, aber im Ebro-Fluss kannst Du im Oktober- November erfolgreich grosse WoBa fangen. Du hast ein Schlauchboot und es gibt einen Campingplatz.
Oktober ist auch eine TOP Zeit fuer viele andere Fische. Wenn Du Infos brauchst, frage!

*Liebe Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (17. Februar 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich heisse nicht Benno


Entschuldigung, Krallblei- 



 , ist das o.k.?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Februar 2020)

*EMPURIABRAVA / COSTA BRAVA / KATALONIEN  19.02.*

Es ist erwiesen, Mittelmeerfische kommen mit Unwettern nicht zurecht. Sie werden durch hohe Wellen angespuelt und verenden.








und






__





						Dashboard - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
					

Big Game Fischen, Big Game Fishing, Saltwater Fishing, Deep Sea Fishing, Hochseeangeln, Jigging Popping, Jiggen, Poppern, Angeln auf Hai, Marlin Angeln, Sail Angeln, Angeln auf Tunfisch, Norwegen angeln, Kroatien angeln, Angeln Gran Canaria, Malediven Angeln, Angeln in Florida, Norwegen Angeln...




					www.big-game-board.net
				





und






__





						Dashboard - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
					

Big Game Fischen, Big Game Fishing, Saltwater Fishing, Deep Sea Fishing, Hochseeangeln, Jigging Popping, Jiggen, Poppern, Angeln auf Hai, Marlin Angeln, Sail Angeln, Angeln auf Tunfisch, Norwegen angeln, Kroatien angeln, Angeln Gran Canaria, Malediven Angeln, Angeln in Florida, Norwegen Angeln...




					www.big-game-board.net
				





und, taeglich fange ich diese kleinen Fische, 20-27cm :







auf :








Andre´ schrieb:


> So hier mal ein paar links:
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33008472302.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dm3Bcl3   ........



Erkennst Du Andre, was wieder ?   Meine Erfahrung, das Mittelmeer ist das Mittelmeer, im Atlantik ist fast alles anders! Deine Farbempfehlungen decken sich mit meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. März 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Jürgen lass deine unterschwelligen Posts hier. Das brauchen wir hier nicht. Auch nicht deinen Depressiven Neid!!!
> Hier und im Kanaren Threat.



*Krallblei,* hast Du einen gefangen Fisch zu posten?  Soll ich noch mehr gefangene Fische posten, oder entschuldigst Du Dich bei mir? Warst Du schon mal auf den Kanaren, hast Du da geangelt, ich denke nicht. *Depressiv, i*ch denke wenn ihr im Winter in Deutschland angelt, werdet ihr das alle!

Ansonsten, *schweizer Waffeln*, nun ich denke derjenige weiss, was gemeint ist. Bleibt nur, der *Tackle- Fan aus Barcelona , Senner, -* Greuesse und vielleicht postest Du irgendwann mal einen Fisch.

*Jungs, geht Angeln, bekriegt Euch nicht.*


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2020)

Seh ich so aus als würde ich in Deutschland angeln


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. März 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Jungs, geht Angeln, bekriegt Euch nicht.*



Der Kommentar unter dem Post  Herrlich !


----------



## Roy Digerhund (3. März 2020)

Ach Jürgen...
Es war so schön ohne dich.


----------



## Seriola (3. März 2020)

Meine Verschwörungstheorie: So unreflektiert kann einfach niemand sein... Das steckt ein Plan hinter


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. März 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Der Kommentar unter dem Post  Herrlich !



Ich kenne kein Land, wo solcher Bloedsinn noch reihenweise vom Band laeuft :   https://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/die...otestieren-gegen-maschmeyer-deal-8913368.html

Ist nur ein Beispiel, gibt noch genug im AB zu lesen, wie Ihr Euch bekriegt !


----------



## broki (4. März 2020)

Comedy pur hier


----------



## Seriola (4. März 2020)

Würde ich eher unter die Kategorie "Mystery oder unerklärliche Phänomene" einstellen....


----------



## Mett (5. März 2020)

@Juergen Mittelmeer 

Ich bin hier wirklich meistens nur passiver Mitleser, weil ich eben nicht so oft ans Meer komme wie ich gerne würde.
Aber ich lese doch schon ein paar Jährchen mit und trage meinen Teil dazu bei wenn ich kann, seit du hier angefangen hast zu posten ist die Stimmung total gekippt.
Zum Teil habe ich wirklich schon überlegt gar nicht mehr hier rein zu sehen ...

Freunde machst du dir damit nicht, also lass es doch einfach ...

P.S.: bitte auch diesen Post nicht kommentieren einfach hinnehmen und mal Gedanken machen


----------



## Rheinangler (5. März 2020)

Mett schrieb:


> @Juergen Mittelmeer
> 
> Ich bin hier wirklich meistens nur passiver Mitleser, weil ich eben nicht so oft ans Meer komme wie ich gerne würde.
> Aber ich lese doch schon ein paar Jährchen mit und trage meinen Teil dazu bei wenn ich kann, seit du hier angefangen hast zu posten ist die Stimmung total gekippt.
> ...





Wobei ich das kippen der Stimmung - ebenfalls als stiller Mitleser - überhaupt nicht verstehen kann. 
Jürgen doch eigentlich freundlich und informativ geschrieben und wurde aus für mich nicht erkennbaren Gründen dann angegriffen. Und das von Leuten, denen ich in deren Thread auch als stiller Mitleser gerne folge. Das Jürgen dann - sogar noch recht höflich - zurück beißt  ist für mich verständlich.

Leute, Leute, Leute..... ich glaube das deutsche Wetter schlägt hier einigen auf´s Gemüt. Ist doch völlig Wurst, ob jemand Fotos von selber gefangen Fischen postet oder einfach nur zum Leben des Threads beiträgt.

Also einfach mal in Ruhe durch die Hosenträger atmen und dann antworten.  Levve un Levve lossen...


----------



## broki (7. März 2020)

Ja das mit der Wahrnehmung ist halt immer so ne Sache..


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. März 2020)

Hola companeros. Alle in Schockstarre? 
Meine Pläne vor Ostern wieder loszufahren hat das Virus eingedampft. Die locals haben das Meer für sich allein. Stattdessen kann ich hier zu Haus Tomaten züchten und im Flüsschen angeln. Was ein Sch....


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2020)

tja, meine Frühjahrstour Mitte bis Ende Mai nach Istrien muss ich wohl auch streichen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2020)

EKSKLUZIVNO: PRVA ŽRTVA KORONAVIRUSA U HRVATSKOJ Preminuli ugostitelj Nino Kernjus iz Brtonigle bio je POZITIVAN NA COVID-19. NEMA MJESTA PANICI
					

Neslužbeno doznajemo da je preminuli umaški ugostitelj Nino Kernjus, vlasnik poznate konobe Astarea, bio pozitivan na koornavirus.



					www.glasistre.hr
				



Scheiße
den Wirt meiner Lieblingskonoba hats erwischt.
Ich bete für ihn und seine Familie


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2020)

Nino war ein Vollblutwirt, weit über die Landesgrenzen bekannt und beliebt, er sprach 4 Sprachen fließend.
Seine Zubereitung frischer Fische am offenen Feuer grenzte an Zauberei. Viele Gäste aus Norditalien besuchten sein Lokal regelmäßig.
Seine Lockere, freundliche Art, gepaart mit einer ordentlichen Portion Humor werde ich nie vergessen


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. März 2020)

Erwirscht im Sinne von Infiziert, oder schlimmer? 

Tja erwischt hat es sicher auch unser aller Urlaubsplanung. Ich wäre erst im Juni dran. Ein µ Hoffnung habe ich ja noch. Bis dahin sind wir auf die Ausgewanderten hier angewiesen. Quarantäne ist sicher schneller vorbei als Reisesperre. Bis dahin haltet die Ohren steif und wir können hier gerne über alles diskutieren. Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, dem langweilig ist. Obwohl ich ja sogar noch zur Arbeit gehen kann/muss. 

Bleibt gesund und bleibt zuhause!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Erwirscht im Sinne von Infiziert, oder schlimmer?
> 
> Tja erwischt hat es sicher auch unser aller Urlaubsplanung. Ich wäre erst im Juni dran. Ein µ Hoffnung habe ich ja noch. Bis dahin sind wir auf die Ausgewanderten hier angewiesen. Quarantäne ist sicher schneller vorbei als Reisesperre. Bis dahin haltet die Ohren steif und wir können hier gerne über alles diskutieren. Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, dem langweilig ist. Obwohl ich ja sogar noch zur Arbeit gehen kann/muss.
> 
> Bleibt gesund und bleibt zuhause!


er ist der erst Corona Tote in Kroatien


----------



## senner (22. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ihr bekommt das sicherlich etwas mit was in Spanien los ist. Wir haben seit einer Woche Ausgangssperre und dürfen nur zum Supermarkt oder zum Arzt. Wenn man einen Hund hat, auch zum Gassi gehen aber das wars schon. Polizei kontrolliert und vergibt Strafzettel oder nimmt sogar die Leute mit wenn es Ärger gibt. Bei Lidl und Sorli wird mit 1-2m Abstand Schlange gestanden weil die meisten Supermärkte nur 10-15 Leute reinlassen, je nach Größe. Die Leute tragen es eigentlich mit sehr viel Fassung, wenn auch alle sehr angespannt sind. Autofahren geht auch nur noch allein und kranke Verwandte zum Arzt bringen gibts es auch nicht mehr, die müssen isoliert abgeholt werden.

PM Sanchez wird morgen vorschlagen den "estado de alarma" um 15 Tage zu verlängern, was nur noch mit Kongresszustimmung geht. Das hat auch damit zu tun, dass viele--vor allem Städter--über Ostern geplant haben zu Ihren Zweitwohnsitzen entlang der Küste zu fahren und wohl immer noch tun würde, wenn das nicht durch die Polizei mit Kontrollen an Straßensperren verhindert werden würde. Die Quarantäne wird also wohl wesentlich länger als 14 Tage andauern. Muss ich halt noch mal Toilettenpapier kaufen gehen 

Hoffen wir, dass die Quarantäne Mitte kommender Woche endlich anfängt, Wirkung zu zeigen und zumindest die Neuinfektionszahlen abnehmen. Im Moment sind wir bei 4000-5000 Neuinfektionen pro Tage, vor allem in Madrid und Katalonien. Die Zahl der Toten steigt auch an, vor allem in den Risikogruppen. Mittlerweile aber auch einige noch beunruhigender Fälle von jüngeren Guradia Civil und Krankenschwestern wo zumindest keine bekannten Vorerkrankungen vorhanden waren.

Das einzig Gute was ich bisher an der Krise gefunden habe; die Luft in Barcelona war noch nie so sauber. Wäre aber schön, wenn nicht ganz so schlimme Zustände dafür verantwortlich wären.

Nehmt das bitte ernst in Deutschland und wo auch immer ihr euch rumtreibt. Bleibt alle gesund und passt auch euch auf, damit wir hier noch die ein oder andere angeregte Diskussion haben können


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. März 2020)

Ja schon echt übel. Nun sind wir hier ja doch ein bisschen besser aufgestellt was die Intensivmedizin betrifft, als andere Länder. Aber hoffen wir mal, dass das alles einigermaßen gut klappt. Bis dahin heißt es für uns alle #flattenthecurve

Damit euch in der Quarantäne nicht zu langweilig wird, hier endlich das Video vom Rekorddentex aus den Weihnachtsferien  Diesmal ein Catch and Cook.


----------



## glavoc (22. März 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja sogar noch zur Arbeit gehen kann/muss.



Rund um die Uhr testen? Oder gar Testreihen fahren gegen die Pandemie?  Auf jeden Fall dir viel Kraft und Gesundheit! Und uns allen:
Bleibt gesund und bleibt zuhause!

grüßle ausm ländle
wünscht eure grundel


----------



## Naish82 (23. März 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ..... Nun sind wir hier ja doch ein bisschen besser aufgestellt was die Intensivmedizin betrifft, als andere Länder.



Sorry wenn leicht offtopic:
Ein Freund von mir ist intensivpfleger in einer deutschen Klinik. 
Du wärst erschrocken wenn du wüsstest wie wenig Intensivbetten/ Beatmungsstationen tatsächlich zur Verfügung stehen. 
Und selbst wenn die Technik da ist, gibt es viel zu wenig geschultes Personal um es zu bedienen. Wenn es auch nur annähernd zu einer Situation wie in Italien kommt, dann aber gute Nacht! 
Von Schutzausrüstung für med. Personal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Krallblei (23. März 2020)

In Teufels Küche mit Darionello 

*Danke fürs Video!*


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. März 2020)

Das Video zieh ich mir auch mal rein, danke dafür. 
Die corona Krise fand ich erst nur lästig und nervig, und so schade, dass ich nicht zur Rosas bucht kann. Alle Vorfreude, Vorbereitungen... Mist.
Inzwischen empfinde ich das als sehr belastenden Albtraum. 
Hoffentlich verschwinden die Viecher schnell wieder in das Loch aus dem sie gekrochen sind.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. März 2020)

Danke für das Video. Bringt mich mal auf andere Gedanken.


----------



## glavoc (27. März 2020)

Mittlerweile sind die Fährverbindungen auf die kroat. Inseln soweit heruntergefahren, dass auch ich mich so langsam beruhigen kann. Zum Glück sind meine Eltern dort (einigermaßen) sicher.. (beide recht betagt und mit leichten Vorerkrankungen).
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch immunisieren, Antikörpertests verfügbar sein und ein "Immunisierungspass" erhältlich, plus Einreisebeschränkungen (für immune Personen) aufgehoben werden.. um die geliebten Eltern zu sehen. 

Warten...


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2020)

das wird wohl leider noch dauern @glavoc,
hoffentlich erwischt es nicht zu viele


----------



## Krallblei (3. April 2020)

Vielleicht wirds im September ne gute Fischerei im Mittelmeer. Gerade bei uns in Spanien.. Wird ja doch viel weggefischt im Frühjahr..

Nur so ein Gedanke.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. April 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds im September ne gute Fischerei im Mittelmeer. Gerade bei uns in Spanien.. Wird ja doch viel weggefischt im Frühjahr..
> 
> Nur so ein Gedanke.....


ich hoffe auch, dass bis Sept. eine Reise ans Mittelmeer wieder möglich ist.

In Istrien wird zur Zeit wegen Touristenmangel wenig gefischt, da könnte die Angelei im Herbst interessant werden


----------



## Krallblei (3. April 2020)

Ja inschah Allah.


----------



## pulpot (3. April 2020)

Vielleicht ab Juli/August wieder, aber dann draussen nur mit Maske. Da hat man am Ende dann die untere Gesichtshälfte weiß und den Rest braun - der 2020'er Ferienschick.


----------



## senner (3. April 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Vielleicht ab Juli/August wieder, aber dann draussen nur mit Maske. Da hat man am Ende dann die untere Gesichtshälfte weiß und den Rest braun - der 2020'er Ferienschick.


Quasi die Anti-Ski-Brille?  drehe hier durch. Top Wetter und keiner darf raus...


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. April 2020)

Danke fürs verschieben von den Corona Sachen. Wer auch immer das war  

In Zeiten von Corona stelle ich bei mir fest, dass ich garkeine Lust habe Videos vom Angeln zu gucken, nach Ruten, Rollen und Ködern zu suchen usw. Deshalb hab ich auch immernoch kein zweites Video gemacht, obwohl ich dafür noch was in der Pipeline habe. Catch and Cook kam ja auch ganz gut an. Könnte man weiterverfolgen den Gedanken in Zukunft. 

Aber so ganz ohne Fische will ich mich auch nicht bespaßen lassen. Deshalb schaue ich jetzt immer die Koi Blogs von Martin Kammerer und fröhne den eigenen Fischen im Garten. Mit selbstgebautem Solarkollektor haben wir sie in einer Woche von 6 auf 14 grad gebracht. Leider wühlt einer immer im Boden und es ist ziemlich trüb gerade.  Schönes Hobby, kann ich jedem empfehlen  

Solang das mit dem Angeln nichts wird... ein Kumpel meinte schon ich soll solange Koiblogs und Gartenblogs machen


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. April 2020)

Diese catch and cook videos scheinen grad im Trend zu sein. Ich habe mir schon ein paar angeguckt und auch was ausprobiert. Dein Rezept würde ich auch gerne nachkochen, mir fehlt nur eine klitzekleine Zutat, der dentex. . 
 Ansonsten sitz ich hier immer noch rum, normalerweise wäre ich jetzt am Wasser, mit 2bis3 Wochen Unterbrechung wollte ich die Zeit bis Ende Juni wieder in Spanien verbringen. 
Der neue Motor steht rum, das neue Echolot auch, nix geht. 
Ich hoffe noch auf August, September, aber keiner weiß.... 
Man muss sich mit der Situation arrangieren, 
bleibt gesund und munter.


----------



## hans albers (12. April 2020)

ganz ehrlich:
hauptsache ,
man ist gesund!!

in diesem sinne...bis bald!


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. April 2020)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Diese catch and cook videos scheinen grad im Trend zu sein. Ich habe mir schon ein paar angeguckt und auch was ausprobiert. Dein Rezept würde ich auch gerne nachkochen, mir fehlt nur eine klitzekleine Zutat, der dentex. .
> Ansonsten sitz ich hier immer noch rum, normalerweise wäre ich jetzt am Wasser, mit 2bis3 Wochen Unterbrechung wollte ich die Zeit bis Ende Juni wieder in Spanien verbringen.
> Der neue Motor steht rum, das neue Echolot auch, nix geht.
> Ich hoffe noch auf August, September, aber keiner weiß....
> ...



Jaaaa bei mir gabs grad gestern noch einen 2,2 kg Dentex in Salzkruste :O War geil. Dentexfilet habe ich noch reichlich, nur die ganzen Fische für die Salzkruste sind jetzt aus. Das geht ja nur mit den kleinen... 

Was hast du dir denn neues gekauft sprich Motor und Echolot?


----------



## Krallblei (13. April 2020)

Die Tage ging ne Meldung raus das Spanien plant die Grenzen dich zu machen für Touristen für das ganze Jahr.
Da wurde mir echt übel.  (fahre seit 1983 jedes Jahr) 
Heute heisst es wieder das waren Fake News...

Ich möchte nicht meckern. Keine Frage. 

Aber ein Jahr ohne Bucht?! Uff


----------



## Bastardmakrele (13. April 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht meckern. Keine Frage



Ich schon!!!!


----------



## hans albers (13. April 2020)

ich glaube nicht ,
das das jemand jetzt  schon mit bestimmtheit sagen kann,
jedenfalls  ob /wie bis ende des jahres.

denke aber erstmal die monate jun/juli /august sind tabu.

leider werden wir uns da in geduld üben müssen,bzw.
wie sich die fallzahlen entwickeln.

aber gesundheit ist wichtiger..


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. April 2020)

Ein 15 PS Honda soll mein Schlauchi jetzt antreiben. Dazu ein lowrance hook 5 als echo. Also ganz bescheiden. 
Dazu hatte ich die 2. Tuna Kombi neu montiert. Mit Wasserkugel, buldo, vorfach und Mini gummifisch am Ende. Falls die futterfische wieder so mini klein sind und größere Köder nicht funktionieren. Kay hatte mir noch mit Tipps geholfen, danke noch dafür. 
Natürlich C&R sollte es auf tuna gehen, c&cook darf ja nicht. 
Wie es sich jetzt  weiter entwickelt weiß wohl keiner


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2020)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Dazu hatte ich die 2. Tuna Kombi neu montiert. Mit Wasserkugel, buldo, vorfach und Mini gummifisch am Ende. Falls die futterfische wieder so mini klein sind und größere Köder nicht funktionieren. Kay hatte mir noch mit Tipps geholfen, danke noch dafür.



So schnell gibst du deine Anglerehre auf


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. April 2020)

_Also shad ist ja wohl ein anerkannter kunstköder. Wieso gibt man da die anglerehre auf. Ist der Situation angepasst. _


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2020)

Du kennst doch meine Meinung kay


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. April 2020)

Nach zwei Tagen casting mit stickbaits muss man sich halt anpassen. 
Next Level tunafly.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2020)

Das wäre wiederum ok. So eine habe ich ja auch  Aber vorher sollte man es mit Popper probieren​


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. April 2020)

Ob nun Fliege/Streamer am Ende oder gummi ist egal. Ein Fan war ich nicht von dieser Methode bisher, sehe aber keinen Grund das nicht auszuprobieren.
Popper dann im Herbst.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. April 2020)

Bild gelöscht by ralle

Copyright beachten 





Ilander laeuft auch ohne Bait, besser ist es mit Meeraeschen oder Bonitos Stripe Bait  !


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. April 2020)

404-page - InIstrien.de
					

404 :(Nicht Gefunden Sorry, dieser Beitrag ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Dies bedeutet meistens, dass es aktuellere Beiträge zum Thema gibt. Nutze bitte die Suche, oder klicke im obigen Menü auf Aktuelles.




					inistrien.de
				




Meine Hoffnungen auf ein paar Wochen Istrien im Sept. / Okt. steigen wieder etwas


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. April 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hoffnungen auf ein paar Wochen Istrien


Herzlichen Dank für den Lichtblick. Hoffe das sich die Zustände auch in Spanien bis zum Sommer normalisieren.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> mit Meeraeschen oder Bonitos Stripe Bait


Hey Jürgen mal eine Frage zu den Strip Baits. Du hattest mal vor ein paar Monden eine Anleitung von einer amerikanischen Seite hochgeladen die die Herstellung dieser beschreibt. Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe ist weshalb man die Köder nach dem Fang in eine Mischung aus Eis, Salz und Backpulver packt und wie lange? Machst du das auch so?

Gruss Andreas


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für den Lichtblick. Hoffe das sich die Zustände auch in Spanien bis zum Sommer normalisieren.


In der Tagesschau sprachen sie davon dass in der Branche man vermutet, dass es das ganze Jahr keinwn regulären Tourismus gibt. Uff. Solange nicht in Spanien war ich dann aber noch nie  :O


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. April 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> dass es das ganze Jahr keinwn regulären Tourismus gibt.


Dario ich bin Berufsoptimist, wenn Kroatien beschließt die Grenze zu öffnen für Länder welche die Seuche unter Kontrolle haben was auf uns mit einem R-Wert unter 1 zutrifft...ich pack schon mal


----------



## glavoc (20. April 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> ich bin Berufsoptimist,


das war ich auch mal^^ - lang`ischs her  .. heute würde ich mich als "durch und durch ERNÜCHTERT" bezeichnen.. Lass dir deinen Optimismus nicht nehmen! (Meinen habe ich irgendwo auf`m Weg verloren^^ 

".. wenn Kroatien beschließt die Grenze zu öffnen für Länder welche die Seuche unter Kontrolle haben.." Kroatien hat auch keine andere Chance oder Alternative. Hoch verschuldet, Korrupt, die Jugend stimmt seit Jahren mit den Füssen ab und vollkommen ABHÄNGIG vom Tourismus..
was sollten sie also auch anderes machen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. April 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> das war ich auch mal^^ - lang`ischs her  .. heute würde ich mich als "durch und durch ERNÜCHTERT" bezeichnen.. Lass dir deinen Optimismus nicht nehmen! (Meinen habe ich irgendwo auf`m Weg verloren^^
> 
> ".. wenn Kroatien beschließt die Grenze zu öffnen für Länder welche die Seuche unter Kontrolle haben.." Kroatien hat auch keine andere Chance oder Alternative. Hoch verschuldet, Korrupt, die Jugend stimmt seit Jahren mit den Füssen ab und vollkommen ABHÄNGIG vom Tourismus..
> was sollten sie also auch anderes machen?


 nun ja, Kroatien ist aber vergleichsweise glimpflich davon gekommen, was Corona betrifft und hat sehr frühzeitig strenge Regeln eingeführt.
bevor man dort allerdings hinfahren kann, müssen auch die Östereicher und die Slowenen die Grenzen öffnen, es sei denn, man nimmt den Flieger.
Ob die allerdings wieder fliegen steht noch in den Sternen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. April 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hoch verschuldet, Korrupt, die Jugend stimmt seit Jahren mit den Füssen ab


Passend beschrieben, das lässt einen schon Ernüchtern, aber fern ab der tristen Weltpolitik, wirst du dir zumindest als Angler bestimmt einen Optimismus bewahrt haben...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. April 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bevor man dort allerdings hinfahren kann, müssen auch die Östereicher und die Slowenen die Grenzen öffnen


Absolut richtig. Die müssen halt auch mitspielen.


----------



## pulpot (20. April 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Die müssen halt auch mitspielen.


Die Östereicher werden, so sie dann noch das Land geschlossen haben, bestimmt das wiederholen, was sie im März schon für Italienheimkehrer gemacht haben. Durchfahrt ist erlaubt, aber nur wenn man auf der Autobahn bleibt, ansonsten gibt es hohe Strafen. Das ist doch verhältnismässig leicht anhand der Kennzeichen zu kontrollieren. Die Slowenen machen das bestimmt auch, zumindest auf der gerade erst fertigestellten Strecke zwischen Graz und Zagreb. Wahrscheinlich muss man dann die Buchungsbestätigung vom Vermieter immer dabei haben und im Urlaub vor Ort wird einmal am Tag amtlich Fieber gemessen, damit das kroatische Gesundheitssystem nicht zusammenbricht, es dauert ja etwa 7 Tage bis sich entscheidet, ob man ins Krankenhaus muss.

Wahrscheinlich ist es ratsam jetzt Kroatien zu buchen, weil wenn Italien, Frankreich und Spanien dieses Jahr ausfallen und Flüge kaum stattfinden, dann ist das eines der wenigen Mittelmeerländer die bleiben. Da wird irgendwann ein Run drauf einsetzen, zumal die dortigen Ferienwohnungen bei weitem Corona-tauglicher sind als die großen Hotels mit ihren Lobbies, Pools und Speiseräumen.

Ps: Ich hab schon im November 2019 für August gebucht und bisher trotz der Möglichkeit zur kostenlosen Stornierung nicht gecancelt. Das wird schon klappen.


----------



## pulpot (20. April 2020)

@glavoc : Ich habe mal ne Frage, Du hattest in einem früheren Post gesagt, dass in HR ganze Inseln für die Außenwelt gesperrt sind, da es dort bisher keine Fälle gab. Betrifft das alle Inseln oder nur bestimmte? Ich frage speziell nach Hvar und Korcula.


----------



## glavoc (20. April 2020)

@_pulpot
Alle. Du darfst da nur drauf im Moment, wenn du dort gemeldet oder klar ist, dass du dort deine Familie hast. Ich dürfte zwar auf die Insel (auch auf Hvar->Papa und dort bin ich auch "gemeldet") kann dann aber nicht mehr runter^^. Gilt nun schon die 4. Woche und viele Insulaner (von den Inseln abstammend) sind mit Kind und Kegel auf die Inseln vor 4 Wochen rauf. Was mich noch einmal hat panisch werden lassen.. da beide Eltern betagt und leichte Vorerkrankungen (Gastarbeiter) haben. Aktuell muss Mensch aber ja eh erst in 2wöchige Quarantäne..

denke auch, dass du bis August auf Hvar oder Korcula rauf darfst. Wie gesagt, Kroatien muss^^..

PS auf Hvar gab es wohl Covid 19 Fälle, auf dem kl. Eiland Mütterlicherseits zum Glück keine.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. April 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Die Östereicher werden, so sie dann noch das Land geschlossen haben, bestimmt das wiederholen, was sie im März schon für Italienheimkehrer gemacht haben. Durchfahrt ist erlaubt, aber nur wenn man auf der Autobahn bleibt, ansonsten gibt es hohe Strafen. Das ist doch verhältnismässig leicht anhand der Kennzeichen zu kontrollieren. Die Slowenen machen das bestimmt auch, zumindest auf der gerade erst fertigestellten Strecke zwischen Graz und Zagreb. Wahrscheinlich muss man dann die Buchungsbestätigung vom Vermieter immer dabei haben und im Urlaub vor Ort wird einmal am Tag amtlich Fieber gemessen, damit das kroatische Gesundheitssystem nicht zusammenbricht, es dauert ja etwa 7 Tage bis sich entscheidet, ob man ins Krankenhaus muss.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist es ratsam jetzt Kroatien zu buchen, weil wenn Italien, Frankreich und Spanien dieses Jahr ausfallen und Flüge kaum stattfinden, dann ist das eines der wenigen Mittelmeerländer die bleiben. Da wird irgendwann ein Run drauf einsetzen, zumal die dortigen Ferienwohnungen bei weitem Corona-tauglicher sind als die großen Hotels mit ihren Lobbies, Pools und Speiseräumen.
> 
> Ps: Ich hab schon im November 2019 für August gebucht und bisher trotz der Möglichkeit zur kostenlosen Stornierung nicht gecancelt. Das wird schon klappen.


Das von dir beschriebene Szenario erscheint mir naheliegend und realistisch. Österreich und Slovenien hat keinen Nachteil davon Touristen durchfahren zu lassen gesetz der Auflage das die Autobahn nicht verlassen wird. Ich finde es klasse dass du unbeirrt bei deinem Urlaub im August bleibst. Wenn Spanien nicht nachzieht freu ich mich schon auf Kroatien.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. April 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Dario ich bin Berufsoptimist, wenn Kroatien beschließt die Grenze zu öffnen für Länder welche die Seuche unter Kontrolle haben was auf uns mit einem R-Wert unter 1 zutrifft...ich pack schon mal



Richtige Einstellung


----------



## t-dieter26 (22. April 2020)

Also ich geh erstmal davon aus, dass was Spanien betrifft das ganze Jahr im A... Ist. Dann kann es nur noch positive Überraschungen geben


----------



## pulpot (22. April 2020)

Für Kroatien gibt es wohl morgen erste Entscheidungen - gibt ein Update auf der weiter oben verlinkten Seite:





						404-page - InIstrien.de
					

404 :(Nicht Gefunden Sorry, dieser Beitrag ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Dies bedeutet meistens, dass es aktuellere Beiträge zum Thema gibt. Nutze bitte die Suche, oder klicke im obigen Menü auf Aktuelles.




					inistrien.de
				




*Aktualisierung 21. April 15 Uhr*: In Kroatien wird mit Spannung eine Regierungssitzung am Donnerstag (23. April) erwartet. Nach dieser soll ...


----------



## pulpot (23. April 2020)

Jaa! Jetzt muss nur noch die Quarantäne-Regelung bei Rückkehr fallen und es darf keine Wiederanstiege bis August geben:






						404-page - InIstrien.de
					

404 :(Nicht Gefunden Sorry, dieser Beitrag ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Dies bedeutet meistens, dass es aktuellere Beiträge zum Thema gibt. Nutze bitte die Suche, oder klicke im obigen Menü auf Aktuelles.




					inistrien.de


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. April 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass ich dies Jahr wenn überhaupt erst gegen Ende des Jahres nochmal nach Spanien komme. Aber so ist das. Immerhin sorgt der Klimawandel für besseres Wetter hier als in Spanien.





Salt schrieb:


> .......vielleicht doch ein wenig denken, besonders bevor man den Mund aufmacht bzw die Tastatur quält. Denn wer nicht mehr denkt, der läuft Gefahr sich mit 500 Rollen Klopapier einzudecken





Salt schrieb:


> Auch wenn's hart ist aber ich hab mich bereits auf ein Jahr ohne reisen eingestellt und bau lieber am Boot.



*Jungs, auf nach Zadar zu Patrik, bevor es zu spaet ist!     

Ist eine Satire,  *so wie es der Oliver Welke macht, ich hoffe Euch gefaellt es.

Seriola, Senner- bitte nicht liken, zweimal kann man Olaf nicht liken!


----------



## senner (24. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Seriola, Senner- bitte nicht liken, zweimal kann man Olaf nicht liken!


Was ist eigentlich dein Problem?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. April 2020)

Senner ,

ich hab gar kein Problem. ich habe lange Weile, Geld, muss nicht arbeiten und moechte einen Beitrag zur Verbesserung der Umgangsformen im Forum  leisten.
Das ist alles. Denk nach, was Du beklatscht! Kann ja sein ich bin altmodisch und solche Toene wie von Olaf sind jetzt in Deutschland in, aber in Spanien ist das nicht in- Du lebst in Barcelona und solltest das wissen.

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## senner (24. April 2020)

Ja das ist doch aber super für dich. Was wünscht man sich mehr. Und du kannst ja auch am Nachmittag Brandy trinken..

Wenns dir so gut geht, versteh ich dennoch nicht warum du hier permanent Leute anpöbelst. Da stimmt doch was an deiner Geschichte nicht. Du bist halt unser Forums-Schelm.

Edit: zu guten Umgangsformen in einem forum gehört auch, nicht immer seine Antworten zu editieren. Man weiß ja gar nicht mehr worauf man antwortet..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. April 2020)

senner schrieb:


> Da stimmt doch was an deiner Geschichte nicht


...oder an Deiner. Man kann nicht ein Jahr in Barcelona leben und nicht einen Fisch fangen. *Du bist dran, was ist mit Angeln? *Es ist nur eine Frage!
*Ich hab niemand angepoebelt. Das war Olaf!

Gruesse Juergen, der immer hoefliche und freundliche!*

Und eins noch, es gibt im AB schon Leute, die fuer mich interessant sind und die ich kennengelernt habe und mich mit Ihnen persoenlich traf, aber man kann ja kaum ein Word schreiben, ohne das man von Typen mit Unfug ueberhaeuft wird, die gar nicht verstehen, worum es geht!

Es gibt hier so viele nette Leute, die wirklich Angeln und die gern sich austauschen wuerden und dann gibt es Leute, die nur einen like wollen und vermutlich nie ans Wasser gehen werden, habe ich recht?

*Zumindest war es mir ernst in meinem Post mit Zadar, vielleicht gibt es da jemand, der sagt, mir auch. *


----------



## senner (24. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> ...oder an Deiner. Man kann nicht ein Jahr in Barcelona leben und nicht einen Fisch fangen.
> Ich hab niemand angepoebelt. Das war Olaf!
> Gruesse Juergen, der immer hoefliche und freundliche!
> 
> ...



Was willst du den immer mit deinen likes? Ich glaube du bist hier einzige den das interessiert? Digger du gehst ab wenn jemand einen post liked, der dir nicht gefällt. Sowas kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. April 2020)

*Senner*



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Man kann nicht ein Jahr in Barcelona leben und nicht einen Fisch fangen. *Du bist dran, was ist mit Angeln? *Es ist nur eine Frage!


*Hoer auf mit dem Schwachsinn, den Du schreibst, wo ist ein Fisch?  Wenn Dich Dario ernst nimmt ist das o.k. ich muss es nicht, bin nur deshalb hier, weil der Dario im Kanarenthread uebers Wetter gepostet hat. Und ich werd auch nicht mehr hier sein, bevor Du oder Dario einen Fisch im Mittelmeer gefangen hast, Dario wieder gefangen, und  Du, Deinen ersten?

Es sei denn, ich angle auch in Kroation, dann gebe es  mit dem netten Kroatienurlaubsanglern und auch mit Angorafrosch, was zu bereden. *


----------



## senner (24. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Senner
> 
> 
> Hoer auf mit dem Schwachsinn, den Du schreibst, wo ist ein Fisch?  Wenn Dich Dario ernst nimmt ist das o.k. ich muss es nicht, bin nur deshalb hier, weil der Dario im Kanarenthread uebers Wetter gepostet hat. Und ich werd auch nicht mehr hier sein, bevor Du oder Dario einen Fisch im Mittelmeer gefangen hast, Dario wieder gefangen, und  Du, Deinen ersten?
> ...




Kleinkram hab ich gefangen. Aber letztes Jahr ging nicht viel wegen Baby. Prioritäten. Kennst du. Alles im Wasser im Barcelona Stadtgebiet. Und meine Ebrowelse und Schwarzbarsche post ich hier im Mittelmeerforum (und im AB) nicht. Da gibt es spezialisierte Foren.


----------



## Seriola (24. April 2020)

Lieber Jürgen, 

da du mich - warum auch immer - ins Spiel gebracht hast, hier mein Kommentar:
Du redest immer über Fische und Fänge... Andere fangen weniger, kleiner etc. 
Hast du wirklich so eine verschobene Wahrnehmung, dass du tatsächlich denkst das deine Fische Fotos und Geschichten wert sind? Nicht nur dass sie nicht aktiv geangelt wurden (seis drum) die sind auch noch zum größten Teil so klein, daß du sie in deinen Geschichten post mortem wachsen lässt... Den ganzen Tag nen Köder hinterher ziehen und untermassige Dorados fangen kriegt jeder hin. Halt mal den Ball flach. Ich hab noch nicht einen Fisch von dir gesehen den ich nicht im Wasser abgehakt hätte... Also, tief ausatmen., schütteln und wieder einatmen vor dem nächsten Post. 
Und vor der Tatsache dass du nach eigenen Angaben ein Boot, Geld und Zeit ohne Ende hast ist das was du fängst ziemlich wenig um den Mund so voll zu nehmen...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. April 2020)

*Lieber Seriola,*

ich wollte nicht mehr posten, aber ich freue mich ueber Deinen Post. Untermassige Dorados, dass war jemand in der Rosas Bucht.
Ich habe Dich bewusst provoziert, ich wollte einfach wissen, was Du faengst, poste  doch einmal Deine Fische, da Du mich  verleumdest.

*Liebe Gruesse Juergen

Kann ja sein, Du bist ein Gamer, dann haetten wir was gemeinsam, aber dieses Thread ist dafuer definitiv falsch! Kontaktiere mich einfach per PN.
Ich beabsichtige hier auch nicht weiter zu posten, ich schrieb dies schon- und wenn Du nichts vom Schleppen verstehst, lass es einfach- das ist eine teure Welt fuer sich- sehr teuer!*


----------



## Seriola (24. April 2020)

Ich kann dich beruhigen, wir haben nix gemeinsam. Und solltest du ein "Gamer" sein, dann wohl eher nicht beim Fischen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. April 2020)

*Seriola, *
ich liebe den Fisch, wie Du Dich nennst-  ich wuensch Dir von Herzen, dass es Dir gegoennt sei, einen ordentlichen zu fangen.

Du bist aber eher beim Heringsangeln aktiv, oder?
Lassen wir es gut sein. Ich will mich nicht profillieren hier, wie andere. Aber ab und an gibt es doch interessante Leute hier.

*Liebe Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Seriola (24. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> * Du nichts vom Schleppen verstehst, lass es einfach- das ist eine teure Welt fuer sich- sehr teuer!*


Dann scheinst du aber wirklich wenig Geld für Tackle auszugeben, wenn man so dein Equipment auf den Fotos betrachtet...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. April 2020)

*Lieber Seriola,*

es gibt schon viele wunderliche Leute, soll ich nun den Liegeplatz mit Nummer posten und was an Tackle auf dem Boot ist? Das am besten fotografieren. Und die Elektronik auch?
Was ist nur mit Euch los da in Deutschland, habt Ihr so gelitten an der Corona.

*Gruesse Juergen*

P.S. Es ist spaet, schlafen, nachdenken, morgen posten!    .....nur nicht mehr an mich gerichtet.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (25. April 2020)

Da Zadar und Patrick von Jürgen weiter vorher erwähnt wurde...

Ich war letztes Jahr im September mit meinem Vater bei Patrick. Wir hatten 3 Tage Thunfischcharter bei Fortuna gebucht, ich hatte nur ein Wochenende lang Zeit, und obwohl das Wetter wechselhaft vorhergesagt wurde, konnten wir alle drei Tage rausfahren.

In der Marina angekommen trafen wir auf eine Gruppe Österreicher die bereits schon seit ein paar Tagen mit Patrick unterwegs waren und am Vortag nach ner halben Stunde Drill einen Abriss erlebten. Leider war das ihr einziger Fischkontakt bislang. Stolz erzählten sie das sie aber ein paar Thune auf dem Echo gesehen hätten, eine Aussage die ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einordnen konnte.






Wir fuhren mit der Sea Fox raus, ein Boot vergleichbar dem von Dario und positionierten uns mit der ganzen Fortunaflotte zwischen den vorgelagerten Inseln vor Zadar. Wir legten die Sardinen an schweren 80lbs Gerät raus. Über Grund, im Mittelwasser und an der Freeline. Sascha, ein super eloquenter Guide brachte mir das anködern der angetauten Sardinen bei und parallel zu den BG Ruten Jiggten, Poppten und schwangen wir noch Stickbaits. Sobald ein Thun alle paar Stunden in die Chummline schwamm war die Anspannung an Bord enorm, aber bis auf ein paar kleine Barsche an den Jigs blieb nichts hängen. Es machte den Eindruck einen Thun am Echo zu sehen, war das neue Thun fangen  Patrick war sehr bemüht uns an den Fisch zu bringen so das wir jeden Tag einen anderen Kapitän mit einem anderen Boot, andere Reichweite, andere Schwerpunkte und andere Spots anfuhren. Da wir unser Jiggequipment dabei hatten wurde uns nie richtig langweilig, aber die dicken goldene Tiagras kreischten über die Tour nicht. Am dritten Tag, wir waren wieder auf der Sea Fox und jiggten an einem Wrack auf  auf Peterfisch fing Sascha, der Capitan von unserer ersten Tour einen Thunfisch über 284kg.





Vor den Touren mit Patrick verbrachte ich den Sonnenaufgang an der Steinpackung der Marina wo ich Nachläufer von Wölfen und Babypalometa zu meinen größten Erfolgen zählen durfte. Zum Abschied schenkte uns Patrick ein paar Thunfischsteaks was wirklich eine super nette Geste war. Muss wirklich sagen das Patrick ein  professioneller und super angenehmer Gastgeber war.
Auch wenn ich in Kroatien 2019 keinen Thun landen konnte steht Zadar immer noch, und nun auf Grund der jetzigen Corona Urlaubs Situation wieder ganz oben auf meiner Liste....


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. April 2020)

Danke für den Bericht und viel Erfolg fürs nächste mal!!!


----------



## Salt (25. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Ich hab niemand angepoebelt. Das war Olaf!*



Moin Jürgen,
In Spanien ist es ja schon etwas wärmer als hier....da wird das Eis langsam dünner. Grade du solltest doch wissen, das das Internet kein rechtsfreier Raum ist
In diesem Sinne....ich geh erstmal den Saisonstart nächste Woche vorbereiten...
Viel Spaß noch @all


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. April 2020)

Für ausreichend Spaß ist doch schon wieder gesorgt, immerhin was in dieser trüben Zeit.


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. April 2020)

Mein Sonntagabend war mit den letzten beiden Seiten gerettet


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. April 2020)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Mein Sonntagabend war mit den letzten beiden Seiten gerettet


mir ist das Popkorn ausgegangen


----------



## juergent60 (27. April 2020)

Ich bin ja kein Meeresangler, aber immer wenn ich Bock auf GEZICKE hab, schau ich hier rein.....und meine Sehnsüchte werden in den wenigsten Fällen nicht befriedigt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. April 2020)

" ab 01.06 wird es Österreichern wieder möglich sein nach Kroatien zum fischen zu kommen und zwar mit dem Pkw . Ab 01.07 soll dies auch für die Deutschen möglich sein. Kroatien ist als Hier das was geplant ist alles Stand heute und setzt vorraus das die Kurven nicht steigen.

11.05 Kroatien öffnet für Tscheische Touristen
01.06 Kroatien öffnet für Österreichische Touristen
10.06 Kroatien öffnet für Slowenische Touristen
01.07 Kroatien öffnet für Deutsche Touristen Slowenien und Österreich haben durchgangstransfer freigegeben
Ab September könnte es mit einen ? evtl sogar Flugverkehr geben aber mit dem Auto sollte es für die Österreicher unter Euch schon bald losgehen.eines der wenigen Länder fast Corona frei . "

Textzitat von Patrick-  info@biggame-kroatien.de


----------



## pulpot (27. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> 01.07 Kroatien öffnet für Deutsche Touristen Slowenien und Österreich haben durchgangstransfer freigegeben


Juppi, wie ich es mir gedacht habe ... Jetzt müssen nur noch die Inkompetenzbestien Maas, Spast und die faule Alte von der 14-tägigen Quarantäne-Regelung weg (die sie besser im Jan/Feb für Asienreisende europaweit hätten durchdrücken sollen - aber da war das ja nebensächlich, Erfurt und Co viiiel wichtiger). Dann hab ich meine Jahres-Angel-Berechtigung für Kroatien doch nicht umsonst gekauft.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. April 2020)

Jetzt muss bei uns noch die Quarantäne Regelung fallen. Dann sehen wir uns alle dort. Wäre mal was.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (27. April 2020)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Jetzt muss bei uns noch die Quarantäne Regelung fallen. Dann sehen wir uns alle dort. Wäre mal was.


Lustige Idee


----------



## pulpot (27. April 2020)

Ohje, Kroatien ist groß und direkt hinter der Grenze (wie Rosas in Spanien) sind eher die bescheideneren Reviere. Bis Zadar sollte man mindestens, aber Glavoc verrät ja auch nicht, auf welcher der kleinen Inseln dort seine WoBas zu finden sind.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. April 2020)

Bitte Vorschläge für die location


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. April 2020)

Auch wenn es verlockend klingt aber ich möchte nicht wissen was Kroatien dieses Jahr kosten wird. Das spare ich mir lieber und beim Patrick ist eh schon alles ausgebucht und bei den anderen Jungs wird es nicht anders sein. Da fahre ich liebe nach Holland zum Wolfsbarsch angeln und Hause im Auto weil man 72 Stunden ohne Quarantäne wieder nach D einreisen darf.


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Ohje, Kroatien ist groß und direkt hinter der Grenze (wie Rosas in Spanien) sind eher die bescheideneren Reviere. Bis Zadar sollte man mindestens, aber Glavoc verrät ja auch nicht, auf welcher der kleinen Inseln dort seine WoBas zu finden sind.


Das würde ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben. Auch in Istrien gibt es Top Reviere (auch für WoBa^^) und ebenso in der Kvarner. Denke der Zielfisch entscheidet eher den Spot.  Und dann auch die Frage ob Ufer oder Bootsangler und da wiederum ob Küstennähe oder offenes Meer.  Hvar ist übrigens mit Dentexspots gesegnet, wobei auch gesagt werden muss, dass echte Shorejigger in GR sicherlich besser aufgehoben sind. 



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Bitte Vorschläge für die location



Was ist den gewünscht? 

lg


----------



## pulpot (27. April 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben. Auch in Istrien gibt es Top Reviere (auch für WoBa^^) und ebenso in der Kvarner. Denke der Zielfisch entscheidet eher den Spot.  Und dann auch die Frage ob Ufer oder Bootsangler und da wiederum ob Küstennähe oder offenes Meer.  Hvar ist übrigens mit Dentexspots gesegnet, wobei auch gesagt werden muss, dass echte Shorejigger in GR sicherlich besser aufgehoben sind.



Ja, da ich bisher immer vom Ufer unterwegs bin, muss ich sagen, dass Pi mal Daumen, je weiter südlich desto besser. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass es dort nicht so dicht besiedelt ist. Mein Lieblingsort in HR liegt fast schon in Dubrovnik. Leider mag meine Frau nicht den ganzen Urlaub dort verbringen, so dass wir dieses Jahr auch eine Woche Hvar dabei haben. Natürlich habe ich vorher Navionics bemüht und die Ferienwohnungsvorschläge meiner Frau nach Wassertiefe in Ufernähe geordnet vorgelegt.  

Andererseits mein bester Fisch bisher, 1kg+ Dentex, hatte ich in Vrbnik auf Krk. War aber wohl mehr Glück dabei, ansonsten war es dort nicht so dolle.

Daher wird das mit Forentreffen bei mir eher schwierig, mit Frau und Tochter unterwegs ist man froh, noch Zeit zum Angeln zu finden. Da mal eben länger weg zu sein, ist eher schwierig.


----------



## pulpot (27. April 2020)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Bitte Vorschläge für die location



Die Frage ist, wie Du angeln möchtest und was Du zu fangen gedenkst. Solltest Du einen Bootsführerschein haben, gibt es in HR teilweise schon für 50Euro/Tag ein motorisiertes Schlauchboot zu leihen (Ok ist auch schon wieder 5 Jahre her, kann jetzt teuerer sein). Ohne diesen bekommt man meist keins und wird man von der Wasserpolizei erwischt, wird das richtig teuer, egal wie wenig PS der Motor hat.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. April 2020)

Spanien: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise
					

Letzte Änderungen: Reiseinfos (Infrastruktur/Verkehr),Einreise und Zoll (Anmeldepflicht von Barmitteln bei Einreise; Minderjährige),redaktionelle Änderungen




					www.auswaertiges-amt.de


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Mai 2020)

Moin. 

Für alle die gerade in Weihnachtsstimmung sind, oder es gerne wären: hier ein Video zum Weihnachtsfischen  Ein bisschen Fernweh von uns für alle Urlaubsangler  Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Mai 2020)

Danke Dario,
ein sehr schönes Filmchen, die Sehnsucht steigt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Mai 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Für alle die gerade in Weihnachtsstimmung sind, oder es gerne wären


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. Mai 2020)

*KROATIEN!    Reisen moeglich!*

https://www.big-game-board.net/inde...-und-aktuelle-Fänge/?postID=123711#post123711


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Mai 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *KROATIEN!    Reisen moeglich!*
> 
> https://www.big-game-board.net/index.php/Thread/18162-Es-kann-losgehen-News-und-aktuelle-Fänge/?postID=123711#23711


Da muss ich aber durch Östreich und Slowenien, dass ist frühestens ab 15.06 möglich


----------



## pulpot (22. Mai 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber durch Östreich und Slowenien, dass ist frühestens ab 15.06 möglich


Ich finde das eine Video nicht mehr, wo ein Deutscher letzte Woche Donnerstag bis nach Kroatien ohne weitere Probleme gefahren ist. Hier ist eines von einem Östereicher, der ein Boot unten hat:






scheint also allmählich wieder recht einfach möglich zu sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Mai 2020)

Mein Arbeitskollege musste vor 2 Tagen an der östereichischen Grenze mit seinem WOMO umkehren.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Mai 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitskollege musste vor 2 Tagen an der östereichischen Grenze mit seinem WOMO umkehren.



Hallo,

statt durchgehend wird an der bayerisch/österreichischen Grenze seit etwa einer Woche nur noch stichprobenweise kontrolliert. Aber trotzdem ist die Einreise nach Österreich zu touristischen Zwecken nach wie vor, nach momentaner Rechtslage, erst ab 15.06. wieder erlaubt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Mai 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> statt durchgehend wird an der bayerisch/österreichischen Grenze seit etwa einer Woche nur noch stichprobenweise kontrolliert. Aber trotzdem ist die Einreise nach Österreich zu touristischen Zwecken nach wie vor, nach momentaner Rechtslage, erst ab 15.06. wieder erlaubt.
> 
> ...




*Fragen und Antworten für Reisende in Österreich und Deutschland

Die Durchreise durch Österreich ohne Zwischenstopp ist generell – ohne Einschränkung – erlaubt, sofern die Ausreise sichergestellt ist.*
Die Republik Österreich informiert über die jeweils aktuelle Lage hier auf der eigenen Webseite, weitere Informationen finden Sie auf der Website des Innenministeriums und der Website des Sozialministeriums.









						Fragen und Antworten für Reisende in Österreich und Deutschland
					

Sie finden untenstehend eine Auswahl der häufigsten Fragen, die die Botschaft im Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen COVID-19-Situation erreichen.   Beachten Sie bitte, dass sich die Situation rasch…




					wien.diplo.de
				





D*ie Durchreise durch Slowenien ist für deutsche Staatsangehörige stets möglich*, vorausgesetzt, sie erfolgt am selben Tag, an dem die Grenze nach Slowenien überschritten wird (§ 11 Nr. 6 der o.g. (konsolidierten) Verordnungen). Voraussetzung ist außerdem, dass dem Betreffenden die Einreise in das Nachbarland (z.B. Kroatien oder Österreich) erlaubt ist.








						Corona-Pandemie in Slowenien  -  Informationen u.a. zu den Einreise- und Quarantänebestimmungen sowie zur Impfstrategie.
					

Vorbemerkung: Die nachfolgenden Informationen dienen der Unterrichtung deutscher Staatsangehöriger. Andere Personen werden gebeten, sich an die Botschaft desjenigen Landes zu wenden, dessen…




					laibach.diplo.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> sofern die Ausreise sichergestellt ist.


das reicht schon, um dich nicht reinzulassen.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Mai 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Fragen und Antworten für Reisende in Österreich und Deutschland
> 
> Die Durchreise durch Österreich ohne Zwischenstopp ist generell – ohne Einschränkung – erlaubt, sofern die Ausreise sichergestellt ist.*
> Die Republik Österreich informiert über die jeweils aktuelle Lage hier auf der eigenen Webseite, weitere Informationen finden Sie auf der Website des Innenministeriums und der Website des Sozialministeriums.
> ...



Hallo,

das mit der Durchreise ist richtig, aber auch erst seit kurzem.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. Mai 2020)

Bei uns in Spanien duerfen ab morgen wieder alle Angeln. Und Fische gibt es immer noch, zumindest ums Ebro-Delta. Unsere Region durfte bereits eine Woche angeln und die war  fuer mich recht erfolgreich. Hier eine kleine Auswahl, damit Ihr Lust zum Reisen bekommt!

*Gruesse Juergen











*


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Mai 2020)

Petri Jürgen. Da habt ihr auch lange genug drauf warten müssen!


----------



## Krallblei (25. Mai 2020)

Petri!!!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Mai 2020)

Danke fuers Petri.

Spanien, das bleibt anscheinend bis Ende Juni zu. Aber Kroatien ist billig wie nie.

Schaut Euch mal den Weltspiegel ( ARD )  vom 24.5.2020 an.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (25. Mai 2020)

Kroatien interesiert mich mich. Heute Costa Brava gebucht. Camping wieder direkt am Strand. 6-17.9


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2020)

Kroatien ist auch sehr schön und auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. 

Hier nochmal Nachschub vom Winterurlaub


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. Mai 2020)

Letztes Jahr Mitte Mai war es uebel- kalt, windig schlechtes Wetter und wir sind an den Staudamm gefahren, weil es mit dem Boot unmoeglich war, rauszufahren.
Dieses Jahr ist bestes Wetter, letzte, also die erste Woche nach Corona-Angelverbot hatten wir in 6 Tagen 13 Delikatessfische, ein Tag Schneider.
Es macht ja nun keinen Sinn alle Fische zu posten, die wir fangen. Mit meinen Posts will ich nur sagen,  freut Euch auf den Urlaub- es gibt auch an der spanische Kueste noch Fische!
Hier aktuell heute: 1 Seriola 76 cm 6,4 kg , Dentex 51 cm, 3,6 kg

*Gruesse Juergen*

Paar stylische Bilder folgen ! Hier nur das Blutbad!


----------



## Krallblei (26. Mai 2020)

Ja letztes Jahr mitte Mai war es echt übel kalt. Vorallem nachts. Wir sind spontan 4 Tage gefahren wegen den Thunen und haben im Zelt/Auto gepennt. Es war lausig kalt


----------



## Krallblei (27. Mai 2020)

5:19 Hebel runter und heim


----------



## Krallblei (27. Mai 2020)

Elena war da gediegen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Juni 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Heute Costa Brava gebucht. Camping wieder direkt am Strand. 6-17.9



*Krallblei, *

gutes Timing mit der Buchung im September. Da ist normal stabiles Wetter und Fisch. Ich hab so viele Fische gefangen in den letzten drei Tagen, auch wieder Seriola, den schmackhaften Fisch-  war ein toller Kampffisch, nicht ein AB-Mitglied.

Freut Euch auf den Urlaub.

*Gruesse Juergen*











*












*


----------



## Krallblei (2. Juni 2020)

Petri Jürgen

Ich weis Jürgen. Fahre seit 1983 jeden Jahr auf diesen Camping...

Och ich freu mich schon sooooooooo.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Juni 2020)

*....und gestern noch mal u.a. ein Seriola:  64 cm, 4,8 kg,   21:10 Uhr*

Wir haben es gelernt, wie, wo und wann es geht! Der Fisch hat gelaicht und hat Hunger. Wahrscheinlich ist er bald  in der Tiefe des Mittelmeeres auf bis zu 150 m wieder verschwunden! Vielleicht wir haben Glueck und sehen ihn im Herbst / Winter nochmal in Kuestennaehe.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (8. Juni 2020)

Kurzes Hallo an alle @ Dario @ Glavoc,
schön, dass ihr noch aktiv seid hier .
Hab noch 2 kleine Berichte zu schreiben bekomme das aber mal wieder nicht hin.
GRE diesen März fiel leider ins Wasser aber wir sind für den August ganz hoffnungsvoll.
Wir sind ab jetzt leider an die Ferienzeiten gebunden aber vielleicht lässt  mich meine Frau ja mal wieder für ne Woche im Oktober runter.
Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch allen einen möglichen Angelurlaub dieses Jahr
Grüsse


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juni 2020)

Mir wirds jetzt echt zu blöd hier. Fahren Anfang Juli nach Spanien aufn Camping. 

Wollten ja erst im September.....aber uns zieht es ans Wasser


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (9. Juni 2020)

Dickes, fettes fast 2stelliges Petri übrigens Scorp, schon fantastisch was ihr da treibt@ Glavoc...Kescher  nix von mir gelernt?
Bei mir war es eine fette Dorade und ein prächtiger Wolf den ich verschusselt habe


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. Juni 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Mir wirds jetzt echt zu blöd hier. Fahren Anfang Juli nach Spanien aufn Camping.




*Toll, dann gibt es wieder bunte und frische Bilder aus der Rosas Bucht.
Zumindest schwimmen an der spanischen Kueste von Murcia bis Blanes diese Teile rum, der hier wiegt 7,2 kg, heute gefangen von meiner Frau:*








*Gehe mal davon aus, dass die in der Rosas Bucht auch rumschwimmen !
Deswegen, freut Euch aufs Meer, aktuelle Wassertemperatur Castellon 25 grad!*

Ach so, wenns nicht laeuft mit den Grossen, ich mag diese Barsche frittiert! Sind um die Zeit jetzt suess wie Scampi!


----------



## Krallblei (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo Jürgen

Ui guter Bonito. Petri!!!!!!!
Leider sind Bonitos über 3 kg sehr rar in der Roses Bucht.

Und ich habe im Juli kein Boot..  Nur mein Kajak mit Motor.. Wenn das Wetter es zulässt schau ich natürlich gerne mal weiter raus..
Ansonsten bleibt mir Brandungsangeln und die Muga für Wölfe!

Und wenn nicht sind wir trotzdem am Meer


----------



## hans albers (10. Juni 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> und die Muga für Wölfe!



wat willste mehr...


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. Juni 2020)

Das sieht nach little tunny aus, bacoreta, kein Bonito. Die gibt es seltsamerweise in der Rosas bucht nicht. Aber klasse Fisch, ausser auf dem Teller. Glückwunsch..


----------



## Krallblei (10. Juni 2020)

Stimmt Dieter. Sieht aus wien little Thunny.. Und doch Dieter die haben wir.. Hab vor Jahren eine auf Mannis Boot mit dem Popper gefangen..1 Kilo


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. Juni 2020)

Ja OK Benny, kleine gibt es mal. Von großen nix gesehen und gehört. Die melvas sehen auch so ähnlich aus, bleiben aber klein.


----------



## Salt (11. Juni 2020)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Aber klasse Fisch, ausser auf dem Teller.



Kommt drauf an wie und ist natürlich Geschmackssache aber wenn man gut ausbluten lässt und alles dunkle Fleisch wegschneidet gibt's lecker Sashimi vom Tunny


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Juni 2020)

*Zur Klarstellung:
Was wir fangen sind Bacoretas = Little tunny = falscher Thun = Bonita ( nicht Bonito )*








Normalerweise werden die grossen Exemplare im Fruehjahr, wenn sie zum Laichen ins Mittelmeer ziehen, in der Gegend Murcia von den Fischern fuer die Konservenfabriken und zum Trocknen und Beizen gefangen und Ihr findet sie auch als Beimischung in vielen Thunfischkonserven wieder.
Aufgrund der Pandomie war wohl der Fischfang eingeschraenkt und die grossen Bacos kommen dieses Jahr in groesserer Anzahl vor.

*Dieter* gebe ich schon recht, gegrillt oder anderswie gegart finde ich den Fisch auch nicht schmackhaft. Wer Spass haben will, ist schon ein toller Sportfisch. 
Der Baco ( Stripes oder Fetzen ) ist uebrigens ein beliebter Koeder auf Marlin und Tuna. Bedauerlicherweise kommen die grossen Bacos immer Ende Mai / Juni vor und da gibt es bessere Fische fuer die Kueche. Da stimmt mir sicher *Dario* zu.

*Olaf*, meine Arbeiter haben das fabriziert:







Kann nicht sagen, dass es nicht schmeckt. Aber optisch schoen finde ich das nicht. Es soll aber auch eine tolle Methode zum Beizen mit Salz geben. Danach ist das Fleisch wohl zartrosa. Ich werds mal mit einem kleineren ausprobieren.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Juni 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CA0Kq0kFqEg/
Hier der link zur Anleitung. Ich finde das sieht lecker  aus.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Juni 2020)

Und die Übersetzung.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Juni 2020)

*Lakerda*, 

das ist wohl eine tuerkische Spezialitaet, ich hab da was gefunden dazu.
Wird aber nicht aus Tunny gemacht, sondern aus Bonito. Und ein wenig Unterschied gibt es schon zwischen den beiden Fischen!









						Oignons rouges pour un poisson en saumure : le Lakerda - Couleurs d'Istanbul
					

Parmi les spécialités de poisson qu'il faut goûter en Turquie, le Lakerda, où Bonite en saumure constituera une petite entrée raffinée que vous ne regretterez pas. Servi tout simplement avec de l'oignon rouge. Mais, pour arriver à un bon Lakerda, qui...




					couleurs-d-istanbul.over-blog.com
				




Der Google-Translater macht es verstaendlich.

Im vergangenen Jahr im Herbst gab es an der gesamten spanischen Kueste Bonitos reichlich.   Allerdings nur relativ kleine Exemplare.           








*Das sieht doch wirklich lecker aus !   *

....Mittlerweile haben mir Bekannte gesagt, dass ist wie eine Art Salzhering, aber dezenter und ganz zart und nicht billig.
Ist sicher fuer jeden Urlaubsangler interessant, kann man ja problemlos mitnehmen nach Hause.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (13. Juni 2020)

Heute hat es endlich aufgehört zu stürmen und wir hatten südliche Meeresströmung was i.d.R. Futter und Fisch bring


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (14. Juni 2020)

So eine Musterung habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Seriola (14. Juni 2020)

Die beiden sind Atlantik WoBas, spotted sea Bass. Selten im MM. Wo fischt du grade?


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2020)

Ulfisch2.0 schrieb:


> So eine Musterung habe ich noch nie gesehen.


ich auch nicht,


----------



## hans albers (14. Juni 2020)

die franzosen nennen den, glaube ich, tupfenbarsch.
ist nen kleinerer verwandter vom woba.








__





						Wrackangeln - Tupfenbarsch
					

Angeln auf Dorsch, Köhler, Pollack, Lachs...Beschreibung der Fische und die richtigen Angelmethoden.



					www.wrackangeln.de


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. Juni 2020)

*Nach dem 5 Tage Sturm!  Die Fische beissen wieder. Beste Beisszeit 19:00 - 21:00 Uhr.















*


*Ab 21.6.2020 laedt Spanien wieder auslaendische Gaeste ein. Es gibt Strandregeln und alle Straende wurden vorbildlich hergerichtet, so wie dieser:







*

*Und vom Ufer darf natuerlich auch geangelt werden- Abstand 1,5 m muss eingehalten werden:*




*Allen Spanienurlaubern viel Spass, gutes Angeln und gute Erholung.  

TL   und Gruesse aus Spanien        Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (19. Juni 2020)

Hm. Ich hoffe das klappt bald mit dem Meer.

Frau musste leider absagen. Leider.

Ob Kollege mitkommt  (War März mit mir in Ägypten zum fischen) ist auch nicht sicher 

Bin aber entschlossen!!! Ich brauche jetzt Salzwasser. Zur Not fahr ich alleine mit Katze. Stell mein Wohnwagen an Strand und fische 24/7.


----------



## Krallblei (20. Juni 2020)

Tada..

Fahre nächste Woche Samstag Nacht zu.

Camping und Fische...


----------



## glavoc (21. Juni 2020)

... tada, tadi..

schneller^^ 

lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juni 2020)

ich muss mich bis Sept. gedulden


----------



## Angorafrosch (22. Juni 2020)

Wenns dich Tröstet: wir kommen auch erst ab Mitte September an die Adria... Bin gespannt ob der Lockdown gut oder schlecht für Uferangler war. Werd berichten, wenn auch nicht so groß wie die anderen .


----------



## pulpot (23. Juni 2020)

Ich bin ab der 2. Augustwoche in HR. Soll ja nicht die beste Zeit sein, aber die Schul-Ferien liegen dieses Jahr halt so. Mal schauen werde auch berichten. Ich hoffe die Grenzen bleiben bis dahin offen. Sieht ja im Augenblick schon wieder wacklig aus.


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. Juni 2020)

Wir wollen auch versuchen, wieder im September nach GR zu starten. Sicher ist aber nichts.
Wenn es denn klappt, möchte ich zwischendurch ein paar Tage auf Griechenlands nordwestlichste Insel, Othonoi, und das Schlauchi mitnehmen.
Da haben wir zu Zeiten meiner beruflichen Langleinenfischerei den größten Conger (15kg), den größten Wrackbarsch (30kg) und die größte Muräne gefangen, die ich je live gesehen habe. Ist allerdings 30 Jahre her, mal sehn wie das heute ist.
Euch allen eine gute Zeit und bleibt gesund!
TL, Baumi


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juni 2020)

Zähle schon die Sekunden bis zur Costa Brava...3 Tage bis Abfahrt.

Darf ich verraten das ich evtl. jemand aus dem Forum treffe?? Inschallah??!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juni 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Ich bin ab der 2. Augustwoche in HR. Soll ja nicht die beste Zeit sein


ach was, die beste Zeit ist die, wo die Angel im Wasser ist.


----------



## pulpot (2. Juli 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> ... tada, tadi..
> 
> schneller^^
> 
> lg



 Na los ... schreib schon ... wie wars/ists ... wir warten ...


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Na los ... schreib schon ... wie wars/ists ... wir warten ...



Ahoi Männers (und Frauen, sollten welche mitlesen),
bin gerade wieder zurück. Schön wars. Hauptsächlich ging`s bei diesem Spontantrip um meine Eltern. Seit nun bald Anfang November hatte ich wegen einer "Laborpandemie"  diese  nicht mehr gesehen und eigentl. wollte ich sie noch im März  hierher bringen um mit ihnen einige Arztbesuche und Vorsorgeuntersuchungen (wie jedes Jahr) zu erledigen. Als ich dann nach wochenlangem Warten endlich ein Busticket bekommen konnte, bin ich natürlich sofort los..
Und wie ist es nun dort vor Ort?
Strahlend blauer Himmel und ein sanfter Mistral empfingen mich in Zadar. Dieser trug mir den sehnsüchtig vermißten Geruch des Meeres in die Nase - Zuhause!  Und das Meer mit 25°C angenehm warm.
Da ich noch Zeit zum schlendern und bummeln hatte. erkundete ich die Altstadt. Wenig los, kaum Touristen und wenn fremde Autokennzeichen , dann meistens von "Gastarbeiterfamilienanteilen" aus der Diaspora.. Aber keine geführten Sightseeinggruppen in der Altstadt, kaum Badeurlauber und auch nur wenige Rucksacktouristen. Auch keine Kreuzfahrtschiffe und deren "Ladung". 
Bootseigner und Segelcrews dürften vermutlich noch den größten Anteil im Tourismussegment darstellen. Kurz: sehr wenig los, kaum Trubel.

Die Touristen die ich sah, also zuallererst jene mit Booten oder Yachten in den zahlreichen Marinas oder jene die ein Häuschen unten besitzen. Dazu ein paar Tschechen, Slowaken und Slowenen sowie Diasporakroaten wie ich. die ihre Angehörigen besuchten. Auf der Insel das gleiche Bild - & deutlich weniger Plastikmüll im Meer oder am Ufer. (Schätze mindestens grob die Hälfte oder  sogar noch weniger). Auch auf den Ausfahrtschiffen sind nur rund  ein gutes Drittel der Kojen belegt. Die großen Destinationen (Split, Dubrovnik) mit viel Ruhe und Platz, kein Gedränge und Gelärmme.

Uns Angler aber interessiert ja der Fisch/die Fische und deren Anzahl  . Und da schaut es wohl ähnlich aus wie bei den Touristen^^.  Es ist wohl ein eher schlechtes Jahr (was man so hört). Meine Infos aber bitte jetzt nicht allzu ernsthaft bewerten, hatte ich doch auch kaum Zeit die richtigen Leute zu befragen. Dennoch würde ich nicht von einem guten Fangjahr mangels Trubel sprechen wollen. Der Fisch wird einem auch in diesem Jahr nicht in die sprichwörtliche Pfanne springen wollen. bzw. auf den Holzkohlerost hüpfen.
Bei mir (und da kann ich es weit genauer bennenen) setzt sich der Negativtrend des letzten Jahres im Bezug auf das Uferspinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsche fort ^^.. so fing ich die ganz wenige Male, die ich ging genau 3! klitzekleine Wölfchen, die natürlich direkt released wurden.
Wenn ich in wenigen Tagen bald ein zweites Mal runter gehe, werde ich meine alten Handleinen reaktivieren müssen und den Doraden nachstellen.. zumindest diese werden noch gefangen  .
Sollte auch das nur mässig klappen, muß ich vertikal angreifen^^.  Soweit einmal der Lagebericht von mir - bei Fragen wie immer: fragen!

lg


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juli 2020)

HI Ihr.

Leider zurück nach 8 wunderschönen Tagen am Mittelmeer. Ziel war die Costa Brava/ Bucht von Roses.
Dort steht ja auch mein Wohnwagen. 

Die Grenze machte auf am 26.6 nach Spanien und an dem Tag fuhr ich auch prompt alleine los.
Fahrt war super und entspannt. 

Mein Campingplatz herrlich...kannte ihn bis dato nicht so.. Er war Menschenleer... 17 Menschen waren dort. Das waren 10 belegte Platze von 995 !!!!!!

Herrlich,herrlich und nochmals herrlich 

Rundum die Woche war FKK Pflicht! Warum nicht? Ist ja keiner da  

War jeden Tag mindestens 2x mit dem Kajak auf dem Fluss nebendran (Vom Wohnwagen 20Meter entfernt) und auf dem Meer war ich glaub auch 3x.

Das auf dem Meer zu der Jahreszeit ohne Boot nicht viel geht wusste ich. So blieb ich da Schneider beim Trollen.

Auf dem Rio Muga lief es eigentlich recht gut. Hab eigentlich jeden Tag Wolfbarsch gefangen. Auch größere Stückzahlen. Allerdings im Gegensatz zum September alle eher "Klein" Portionsgröße + 

Angeltechnisch wars wie zu erwarten nicht der Hit. Aber das wusste ich ja. Das ist nicht schlimm.

Wichtiger war es am Strand und am Wasser zu sein! Und das war ich. Natur mehr gibt es nur im Zelt. Eine Woche bei Bombenwetter nur Badehose getragen (wenn) überhaupt 

Ich habe in 8 Tagen nur kurz mit zwei Leuten geredet...und die waren vom Campingsplatz Angestellte... So eine schöne Woche Ruhe, Sonne, Meer, Strand und nix von Corona gehört...


Hab so Sehnsucht...gestern war ich noch da

Bilder später!


----------



## Angorafrosch (7. Juli 2020)

Eure Berichte erwecken Sehnsucht nach Meer.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Juli 2020)

*Ihr Lieben, *

Eure Sehnsucht nach dem Mittelmeer koennen wir verstehen, Wasser 25-27 grad, Luft ueber 27 grad.
Aber Eure geliebten WoBa solltet Ihr vielleicht besser in Holland  fangen, Olaf war da sehr erfolgreich!



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Top Salt, schöne Fische dir ihr gefangen habt.



Wir  wissen nicht, wie es in Kroatien bei Patrick ist, aber bei uns im Ebro-Fluss in Spanien sind solche Erfolge wie von Olaf *um diese Jahreszeit*  utopisch!
Es sei denn, es gibt wieder einen Sturm, der die Zuchtkaefige zerreisst, wie im Fruehjahr!

*Gruesse Inga & Juergen*


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2020)

.. wieder am packen..^^ Diesmal geht es bissle länger  Ja, Wölfe.. da werde ich wohl ausweichen müssen-- andere Arten und andere Spots. Den Grill bekomme ich sonst diesen Sommer nicht voll.  Zeit für was anderes - auch spannend!

allen lg


----------



## Nacktangler (11. Juli 2020)

@glavoc zum Glück kannst du mehr, als nur Wölfe 
Also ich mache mir keine Sorgen darum, dass du auf gegrillte Meeresbewohner verzichten musst.

Mein Flug ans Mittelmeer war für Ostern gebucht... naja, brauch ich ja nicht weiter erklären.
Jetzt haben meine Frau und ich einen kampfstarken Sohn an Land gezogen, d.h. eventuell Spätherbst, vorher sicher nix mit Angeln am Meer 
Alles hat seine Zeit!


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2020)

@Nacktangler glückwunsch zum Fang! 

Dir viel Erfolg in HR Grundel. Nicht, dass ich dich dies Jahr bei den Wölfen toppe :O


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2020)

Nacktangler schrieb:


> @glavoc zum Glück kannst du mehr, als nur Wölfe
> Also ich mache mir keine Sorgen darum, dass du auf gegrillte Meeresbewohner verzichten musst.
> (..)
> ja mal schauen.. aber die schone Zeit mit häufigem WoBa Kontakt scheint vorbei zu sein. Mir wird hoffentlich das eine oder andere einfallen.
> ...


Dir/euch ein Dickes Petri!! Meinen Glückwunsch!! Alles Beste 
& liebe Grüße



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dir viel Erfolg in HR Grundel. Nicht, dass ich dich dies Jahr bei den Wölfen toppe :O



Sehr gut möglich - ich würde es dir gönnen! Wann kommst du los?
herzliche Grüße!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Juli 2020)

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Jetzt haben meine Frau und ich einen kampfstarken Sohn an Land gezogen, d.h. eventuell Spätherbst, vorher sicher nix mit Angeln am Meer


Ja Petri!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Juli 2020)

Mein Freund in Istrien schreibt, Makrelen und Stöcker sehr gut, Wölfe selten und eher klein.
Calmare wenig aber groß, Sepien durchschnittlich. Viele Doraden in guten Größen, ungewöhnlich viele große Streifenbrassen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Juli 2020)

@glavoc , für den Grill sind die alle sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## glavoc (12. Juli 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mein Freund in Istrien schreibt, Makrelen und Stöcker sehr gut, Wölfe selten und eher klein.
> Calmare wenig aber groß, Sepien durchschnittlich. Viele Doraden in guten Größen, ungewöhnlich viele große Streifenbrassen.


in die Richtung wohl auch bei mir, was man so hört.. bald kann ich es rausfinden.. Doraden werden mir wohl schon die eine oder andere an den Kreishaken gehen. Der Rest wird sich zeigen. Auf zu neuen Ufern und Gestaden 

lg euch allen und eine gute Zeit mit viel Fisch und ruhigem Meer
grundelchen


----------



## pulpot (13. Juli 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> in die Richtung wohl auch bei mir, was man so hört.. bald kann ich es rausfinden.. Doraden werden mir wohl schon die eine oder andere an den Kreishaken gehen. Der Rest wird sich zeigen. Auf zu neuen Ufern und Gestaden
> 
> lg euch allen und eine gute Zeit mit viel Fisch und ruhigem Meer
> grundelchen


Viel Erfolg, aber lass noch welche drinne. Ich muss immer noch 4 Wochen warten.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Juli 2020)

In 18 Tagen wieder Spanien Camping


----------



## pulpot (15. Juli 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> In 18 Tagen wieder Spanien Camping


Da musst Du wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit Maske tragen: https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/cor...uehren-a-d81e28e6-3665-415c-a127-869b61f80808 ... ich hoffe für Dich, dass es nicht noch verschärft wird.


----------



## Salt (15. Juli 2020)

Am Strand und beim Sport solls doch selbst auf Mallorca noch ohne gehen hab ich irgendwo gelesen....sollte doch recht entspannt gehen wenn man eh nur am angeln ist?

Ich wünsche allen die dies Jahr nach Spanien fahren auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und hoffentlich bleibt es abseits der Partymeilen weiterhin entspannt.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Juli 2020)

aufm Camping muss ich sie nicht tragen. Ausser Supermark und co. Alles kein Ding


----------



## tob_wilson (21. Juli 2020)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, fische das erste mal am kommenden WE in Italien in Lignano nahe Hafen, Lagune?
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben ob Pose oder Grund, welcher Köder? 

Zielfische bin ich eigentlich recht offen gegenüber aber ich muss keine Kleinfische mit Brot an der Pose fangen, oder sollten die dann als Köfi verwendet werden?


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. Juli 2020)

Lignano war ich noch nie, wenn ich das ist, welches ich meine liegt es in der nördlichen Adria oberhalb Venedig. Insgesamt sehr flacher Bereich. Ich gehe davon aus, mit jeder Menge Kleinfisch. Die Woba-Saison ist theoretisch ausgelaufen, aber mit den vielen Fluchtfischen aus den Mastkäfigen hat sich das evtl. verschoben. Könntest also durchaus Kleinfisch mit Brot/Käseteig fangen und als lebenden Köderfisch verwenden an der Pose verwenden (ist in Italien glaube ich erlaubt). ZF Woba und Kleinere Amberjacks z.B.. Ist kein Futterfisch vorhanden, oder aber ist Kleinfisch vorhanden und es gibt keine Jagdaktivitäten in der Dämmerung, dann versuch es mit Seeringelwurm oder Maden an der Wagglermontage auf Brassen. Dafür brauchst du hinreichend tiefe Bereiche, z.B. den Hafen. Schau, wo die Einheimischen angeln, bzw. frag nach, wo du angeln kannst. Köder kriegst du in allen Angelgeschäften.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (23. Juli 2020)

Ein Blick bei google Maps reicht schon meistens aus  Der Hafen ist doch direkt an einer Flussmündung. Ergo ne gute Stelle, genauso gut wird wohl die Lagunen Ein/Ausfahrt sein bei ablaufendem Wasser. Wobei an der Adria ist der Tidenhub ja echt winzig, da glaube ich macht es kaum ein Unterschied Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, Wagglermontage, Strömung suchen und Köder fliegen lassen. Ich persönlich finde Würmer schlecht für Wobas, nehme lieber lebende Garnele oder lebende Krabbe, aber jedem das seine. Ansonsten werden sicherlich die besten Zeitfenster in der Dunkelheit sein sprich in der Nacht. Zur Montage: Hakengrösse 1/0 und 4 Meter Vorfach OHNE Blei , ich bevorzuge Chinu, da die durch den Kanal der Krabbe gut durch gehen und diese nicht töten. WIchtig ist das du nen Eimer mit Sprudelstein und Pumpe hast damit die Krabben und Garnelen lebend und frisch sind. Mit toten Ködern brauchste garnicht erst losziehen. Viel Petri


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo Fablix, danke fuer die Muehe mit dem Post. Passt alles was Du schreibst, kenne ich auch so aus Frankreich am Atlantik in Flussmuendungen auf Dorade Royal, allerdings vom Boot und am Tag waehrend der Tide! Dort ist das Beschaffen von lebendigen Krabben und Garnelen kein Problem. Die Tide hier legt nichts frei. Und unsere Mittelmeer- WoBa s, zumindest die spanischen, wuerden sich sicher wundern, wenn eine lebendige Garnele den Fluss runter schwimmt! Gruesse Juergen


----------



## pulpot (28. Juli 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> In 18 Tagen wieder Spanien Camping



Jetzt gibt es eine Reisewarnung für Katalonien https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/aussenpolitik/laender/spanien-node/spaniensicherheit/210534, ich hoffe Du kannst trotzdem noch hin. Mit meinem Arbeitgeber würde das nicht gehen. 

Wenn Du kurzfristig Tips für Kroatien brauchst, schreib einfach.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2020)

einmal wieder ein Maas - loser Unsinn.. der Westbalkan soll ja ebenfalls laut des Wissens eines Bankkaufmanns nach^^ ganz gefährlich sein.. Tzz Tzz  
Dabei sind doch innerhalb der Kern-EU die meisten (mutmasslichen) "Fälle" aufgetretten.. )Proben FRA Airport.. 

Auf die Vernunft wartent .. 

die Grundel


----------



## Krallblei (28. Juli 2020)

Ich weiss. Habs mitbekommen. Juckt mich nicht die Bohne!

Werde zuhause bleiben. Mama ist gestern gestorben


----------



## pulpot (28. Juli 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Werde zuhause bleiben. Mama ist gestern gestorben



Herzliches Beileid. Du hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl, ich habe das letzten November durchgemacht.


----------



## Krallblei (28. Juli 2020)

Danke Dir


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo Juergen , warum das am Mittelmeer anders sein sollte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Der Kollege aus Italien, fischt auch an der Mündung eines kl. Flüsschens (torrente) mit lebender Garnele. Einziger Unterschied ist logischerweise, dass er super fein fischt und ich nicht wegen des rauen Atlantiks... Ansonsten ist alles gleich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2020)

Die Reisewarnung ist auch nur ein Reisehinweis, so wie ich das verstanden habe. 

@glavoc Vergiss den Aluhut nicht! 

@Benny es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. Halt die Ohren Steif, Bruder !


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Juli 2020)

Fabilx schrieb:


> Hallo Juergen , warum das am Mittelmeer anders sein sollte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



*Hallo Fabilx,*

dass lebende Garnelen und Krabben fuer Wobas, und nicht nur fuer die,  Top-Koeder sind, steht sicher ausser Zweifel. Das der WoBa sich wundert, war ironisch gemeint!

Mein Text bezog sich auf die Beschaffung.  Es mag vielleicht am Mittelmeer Orte geben,  wo man die in groesserer Anzahl bei Ebbe ( noch lebendig ) sammeln kann, das ist aber zumindest in Spanien eher selten- wegen der geringen Tide des Meeres. Kann ja auch sein, dass man die am Mittelmeer irgendwo keschern kann. Es geht im Fluss, aber die sind ganz klein und durchsichtig- in Spanien bei den schmutzigen Fluessen fast aussichtslos, wie das in Italien ist, keine Ahnung! 
Deshalb schrieb ich ueber Frankreich Atlantic, wo ich diese beliebten Koeder "sammelte". 
In Florida sind lebende Garnelen  besonders fuer Anfaenger Koeder No1. Jeder Angelshop verkauft die.

Atlantic und Mittelmeer, da gibt es schon viele Unterschiede. Ich fing z.B. auf den Canaren mit dieser Montage vom Boot:






Als Koeder benutzte ich Stuecke von diesen Garnelen:





Diese Montage ist  auf den Canaren Standard, selbst die Profis fischen so und dass mit sehr interessanter Koederfuehrung, nicht wie wir, einfach ueber Grund driften lassen!
Bei mir in Spanien ist der Erfolg mit diesen Garnelenstuecken = Null. Wir koedern bevorzugt Calemarstreifen, Sardinen und Wuermer.
Lebende Garnelen oder Krabben- das wuerde ich sofort probieren vom Boot aus auf Grundfische.
Es gibt ja hier viele Blaukrabben, aber ich habe noch nicht gehoert, dass jemand mit diesen fischt! Vielleicht haben die Jungs, die nach Roses fahren, darueber was zu berichten. 

*Gruesse aus Spanien nach Lisboa und weiter viel Erfolg.
Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juli 2020)

HI

Mit Krabben als Natürköder hab ich noch nicht gefischt. Kaufen kannst aber im Angelladen. 

Mit Krebsimitaten aus Gummi hab ich allerdings schon Wolf gefangen.


----------



## glavoc (29. Juli 2020)

@Krallblei - mein Beileid und aufrichtiges Mitgefühl.


----------



## Krallblei (30. Juli 2020)

Fahren nächste Woche doch. 
Freu mich schon. 
Mit Ultralight auf Wolfsbarsch mit dem Kajak.

Danke glavoc


----------



## Angorafrosch (3. August 2020)

@ Krallblei : Erstmal mein Beileid.
@ alle: so hart es klingt, genießt die Zeit denn in Kürze sind sicher wieder alle Grenzen dicht. Es werden in Schlaaand schon wieder die Regeln verschärft, da die ersten Ferienheimkehrer , sorry, doof wie Stulle, mit Kind und Kegel in Risikogebiete gereist sind und jetzt krank zurückkommen. Noch bin ich guter Dinge ab der 2. September Woche ans Mittelmeer zu kommen. Aber bis dahin fließt noch viel Wasser die Donau runter. Geplant ist über AT und HU runter Region Makarska(HRK). Aber wenn's blöd läuft gibbet Ostsee/Nordsee .


----------



## Krallblei (3. August 2020)

Ich fahre Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach Katalonien. Näherer Kontakt! = Rezeption. Mit Anstand und Maske 2 Minuten. 1 Person Mein Wohnwagen kommt. Kontakt 3 min ohne Maske mit Abstand = 1 Person Wir kaufen ein auf dem Campingplatz 3x. Mit Handschuhen und Maske 1 Person Vielleicht geh ich nach Schlauchboot und Motor schauen.. Kontakt? Vielleicht mit Abstand und Maske!!!! Vielleicht haben wir auch Kontakt mit anderen zwei Menschen. Mit Abstand und Maske. Also hütet Euch.. Ich bringe das Gift nach Deutschland Aber ich bringe das Teufels Virus nach Deutschland


----------



## t-dieter26 (5. August 2020)

Hallo allerseits. 
Hab mich lange nicht gemeldet, es gab nix zu berichten und mir hat es die Sprache verschlagen. 
Zu Katalonien. Ich möchte in etwa 2 Wochen dort hin, werde das auch tun, wenn Grenzen und campings offen bleiben. 
Die campings sollen mitten in der Hochsaison etwa 30 % belegt sein.,abnehmende Tendenz,Reise Warnung,. Abstand halten kein Problem. 
Benny wird sicher auch berichten. 
Haltet euch munter 
Dieter


----------



## pulpot (5. August 2020)

Ja, macht mal und berichtet anschließend. Wollte nur fragen ob Tips für den Ausweich nach Kroatien benötigt werden. Ich könnte nicht nach Katalonien, da mein Arbeitgeber Risikogebiete ausdrücklich untersagt. 
Bin ab Freitag auch weg, Richtung Dalmatien.


----------



## Miguel86 (5. August 2020)

Ich bin in 3 Wochen auch am Mittelmeer. Genauer gesagt in Denia. Hab auch schon einen Trip gebucht um vom Boot zu angeln, Bilder folgen 
Hat hier sonst jemand schon mal in Denia geangelt?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. August 2020)

*Miguel,*

ich hab da schon geangelt. Unsere Firma vermietet in Denia Apartments. Bist Du zum ersten Mal dort? Bei wem hast Du denn eine Ausfahrt gebucht? In 3 Wochen sollte es Bonitos geben und vielleicht Mahis. Sonst ist mit Boot gutes Dentexangeln, aber nicht im August. Wenn nichts geht, dann Javea Hafenmole.

*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## Miguel86 (5. August 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Miguel,*
> 
> ich hab da schon geangelt. Unsere Firma vermietet in Denia Apartments. Bist Du zum ersten Mal dort? Bei wem hast Du denn eine Ausfahrt gebucht? In 3 Wochen sollte es Bonitos geben und vielleicht Mahis. Sonst ist mit Boot gutes Dentexangeln, aber nicht im August. Wenn nichts geht, dann Javea Hafenmole.
> 
> *Gruesse Juergen *



Hallo Jürgen,
das erste mal nicht aber ist schon sehr sehr lange her und da hab ich auch nicht geangelt. Gebucht habe ich bei ExtremFishing einen Tag von 8 Stunden. Soll auf Bonitos und noch anderes gehen - bin sehe gespannt, hab mich nie Hochseeangeln gemacht. Wo und wie hast du geangelt?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. August 2020)

*Hi Miguel,*

Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie sich Denia veraendert und rausgeputzt hat.  Sei umsichtig, aber Denia ist kein Coronahotspot!

https://www.extremefishingdenia.com/ 
Persoenlich kenne ich die nicht, hab mir sagen lassen Superkabinboot und bei 8 h gebucht fahren die sicher auf 1/3 der Strecke in Richtung Ibizza. Da ist das Denia Gaming Revier! Viel Glueck dafuer!




Unser 8m Cabinencruiser liegt im Moment in Castellon. Wir warten auf Bonitos und Mahi-Mahi.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. August 2020)

Der erste Camping in der Rosas bucht hat jetzt wie befürchtet angekündigt, dass er früher schließt. Weil die Reise Warnungen ganze Arbeit leisten. Dort sind die campings und die Strände davor völlig leer. Bei uns quetschen sich die Menschenmassen auf engstem Raum . Völlig absurd das ganze


----------



## StegAttack (9. August 2020)

Wir wollten eigentlich Anfang Juli nach Teneriffa. Das hat leider nicht geklappt, denn trotz vorhandener Reiseunterlagen gab es den Flug einfach nicht...Wir sind dann spontan nach Malle geflogen.  

Da habe ich dann viele Meerjunker, Meerpfau, Meerbrassen und Schriftbarsch in den Felsen gefangen.  

Was mich persönlich nervt, ist dass viele in den Häfen Angeln obwohl das klar verboten ist laut spanischem Küstenangelschein.


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2020)

Kurzer Stand aus Katalonien.

Bisher 35 Wolfsbarsche 

Nachtrag 10:24 Uhr

40 Wolfsbarsche


----------



## glavoc (9. August 2020)

Petri Krallblei - läuft bei dir! Wünsche dir eine gute Zeit!
lg


----------



## Krallblei (9. August 2020)

Danke 

12:20 Uhr

45 Wölfe grins


Bin bei 56


----------



## Krallblei (11. August 2020)

61


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2020)

Mensch Kralle,
ü 60 Wölfe! 
Wahnsinn.  Da hast Du aber ne geile Phase erwischt, Petri.


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. August 2020)

Alle aus dem mercadona
Nee im Ernst, Glückwunsch. Ob evtl welche bei dem Gloria Sturm aus der Fischzucht ausgebüxt sind? Es sind ja soooo viele


----------



## Krallblei (15. August 2020)

*Das Land der Wölfe*


Hola Amigos

Ja wieder zuhause nach diesen 8 wunderschönen Tagen. Sonne, Meer und Fisch, Fisch und nochmehr Fisch.

Nach durchzechter Nacht am Steuer erstmal in Katalonien Wohnwagen aufgebaut und das Kajak gerichtet. War am Abend noch die neue Rute und Rolle probewerfen und hab doch prombt bei 10 Würfen 2 kleine Wölfe gefangen 

Neue Rute 1-10 Gramm. 180cm lang. Dazu ne 2000 billig Daiwa mit 0,10 geflochten mit 0.20 Flurovorfach.


Nächster Morgen ab Attacke 2 Stunden den Rio Muga hoch und runter war geplant. War ja zum Glück schon vor 4 Wochen hier und wusste wo wie was. Wassertiefen etc.
Erst ging so garnichts. Als ich dann am Topspot war ging das Geplansche los. Es raubte wie die Sau an einer Stelle.
1. Wurf Wolf Portionsgrösse. 3. Wurf Wolf Portiongrösse. Coool das kann ja so weiter gehen  Machen kurzen Spass an der neuen Kombo!!!
4. Wurf und *peeeeeeeennnnnnnnngggg!!! *

Was zur Hölle? Bremse geht wie Sau und ich erstmal total aus dem Häuschen!! Den nehm ich mit denke ich nur der ist gut. Aber irgendwie merke ich nach 1-2 Minuten ohje was ist da los?? Fisch ist das!! Aber wie gross???? Weitere 5 Minuten später zieht der Fisch immernoch Schnur ab.* Und zieht mich mittlerweile den Rio hoch!!*
165kg!!

Ich kann mit der Rute nichts machen ausser versuchen bisschen was zu machen
Bin mir sicher das, das ist der absolute Oberhammerwolf. 5Kg?? Lächerlich... Locker 8 Kg oder mehr..

40Minuten später immernoch das gleiche Spiel. Fisch macht was er möchte und ich habe arge Probleme. Ruderausfall hinten. Zeug im Wasser... Alles alles läuft auch wirklich schief 

55Minuten drill ich nun... Drillen?? Spazieren fahren drift es eher.. Angler am Ufer lachen schon über mich 

Und nun? Wolf? Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher.. 55Minuten Gas geben? Ein Wolf? Hängt da ein Waller dran? Eine Seekuh?

Im Kescher landet nach 58Min ein Karpfen so schwer das ich ihn erstmal nicht ins Kajak lupfen konnte. An der Schwanzflosse gehakt!! Was macht der zwischen den Wölfen??

Kurz ein Zittriges Bild gemacht und wieder laufen lassen...

Schätze ihn auf um die 10Kg... Mit der leichten Kombi..der Drill meines Lebens ich sags euch. Mit all dem Drumrum wars echt ein Erlebnis!!!!!!

So die Rauberrei war ja nun Geschichte.. aber dennoch fing ich noch 3 weitere Wölfe zu essen... 


Am Abend ging es dann nochmal los. Und ich fing und fing und fing. 
Am nächsten Morgen.. Fisch Fisch und nochmehr Fisch.
Die nächsten Trips ebenso.. Fisch Fisch und nochmehr Fisch 

*67 Wölfe bei rund 12 kleineren Ausfahrten*

Man muss auch klar sagen das sicher um die 50% davon kleiner Wölfe waren so um die 15-20cm.
Der Rest alles Portiongrösse oder bissl drüber.. Ein Knaller blieb mir "leider" aus. Egal 

Übrigens die ersten 40 hab ich alle mit einem Gummifisch gefangen 

67 lagen im Kajak. Verloren beim landen hab ich locker auch nochmal 15 Stück.

Uhrzeit war morgens die Beste Zeit. Aber auch Mittags bei voll Sonne und Touris auf dem Wasser kein Problem.

Auf dem Meer war ich nur einmal mit dem Kajak bissl schleppen ohne Erfolg.. Brandungsangeln 1x nicht erfolgreich.

Ja nun den.. Hoffe das in 20 Tagen dann die Bonitos wieder da sind. Coole Tage mit Dieter auf dem Camping.

Bilder gibt es im Laufe des Tages. Hab auch nicht allzu viele gemacht. Diggicam vergessen und Handy und Wasser ist nicht immer die Beste Lösung.

Gruss


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. August 2020)

@Krallblei , danke für die super Berichterstattung.
Gratuliere zu der außergewöhnlichen Wolfsstrecke


----------



## Nacktangler (16. August 2020)

Toller Bericht in dieser berichtarmen Zeit! Schön, dass du so viel Spaß und Erfolg hattest! Für mich war der Karpfen das Highlight 

Ich warte gespannt auf die Bilder und vermisse das Meer!


----------



## Angorafrosch (17. August 2020)

Petri erstmal. Hauptsache Fisch auf'm Teller. Hatte vor 2 Jahren am Plattensee auch so ein Wasserschwein dran aber mit etwas stabilerem Tackle. 15-45g Rute 2,4m und 4000er Rolle. Bremse zu und das Biest hat n 150kg Miet- Boot mit mir und Ausrüstung also knapp 300kg, übern halben See gezerrt. Als ich endlich sah was da gehakt war hab ich das Vorfach gekappt. Mag kein Karpfen. Aber Kraft ham die Biester.


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2020)

Oh das war ein Drill ich sags euch.. Hab im Kollege auch Video geschickt nach 55 Minuten. Hört sich alles sehr sehr verzweifelt an
Die 14 Euro 2000 Daiwa Rolle hat es ausgehalten..(die kleine einzige Minifilzscheibe der Bremse hab ich allerdings getauscht gegen Carbon)

Mir ist noch eingefallen das ich noch zwei Meeräschen am Haken hatte. Eine mit 40cm und eine mit 50cm.. Ich brauche wohl nicht sagen das in Sachen Kampfkraft die Wölfe sowas von plattmachen. 

Leider nur ein Bild. 
Meeräschen waren wieder zu Millionen unterwegs. Millarden wahrscheinlich. Manchmal sah kein Wasser mehr.. Nur Fisch 

An einem Abend hat es ganz leicht gewittert.. über uns war der Himmel blau. Ich bin vor an Strand und hab genau 3x geworfen. Nach drei wirklich heftigen Stromschlägen nach dem Auswerfen bin ich zurück.. Mann das war gefährlich!!!

Grad nach Bildern geschaut. Also Bilder hab ich wenige. Macht auch wenig Sinn... die Fische sehen alle gleich aus. 
Hab auch eher mehr Videos für einen Freund gemacht.

35-40cm. 
Alle 4 gegessen! 2 Tage gab es Wolf. In der Pfanne mit Pfeffer,Salz und Kräuterbutter.. boar waren die lecker.. und ich mag normal kein Fisch 










7 Würfe 3 Fische. Manchmal wars echt krass..






Lecker!!! Hab übrigens viele Leute mit Fisch versorgt ....

Die Dinger nach Nachbar der so freundlich beim aufbauen war






Mittags mal los. Mit Schirm.. War zu heiss  Das funktioniert super.. Mit Wind die Muga hoch ohne Motor. Zurück zusammenklappen und heizen.
Fahr mit 40Lb Motor und 110Ah AGM Batterie. Reicht locker auf dem Fluss.. Aufm Meer wird es schwer mit der "Anjova"


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2020)

Warum die im Maul gehakt war ist mir ein Rätzel. Die andere war am Bauch gehakt. Habse in in Teile geschnitten und Möven gefüttert.






Auf der Rückfahrt schleppe ich immer.. vor zwei Jahren lief das mega.. diesmal nur einen Fisch gefangen.. wobei schleppen ist schwierig.. und nervig








1x livebait 2x Corenanowurm.. Leider ging nichts 3 Stunden.. Aber das sind gute News.. Die *piep**piep*Piiiiiieeeeeep* Blaukrabben sind wohl weg.


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2020)

Ich habe noch Bilder vom Rio Muga.. 

Schicke noch paar Bilder vom Fluss hinterher.. aber ohne Infos.... Fakt ist.. Gefischt wird hier.... aber.... ist fast unzugänglich











Angeln unmöglich. 

Ein Paradies. Ich kenne Spots da würde jeder "Friedfischangler" ne Banane in der  Hose bekommen glaub mir. Aber nicht mein Ding. Auch wenn ich gelernt habe das Karpfen dennoch Endgegner hier seien können


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. August 2020)

Danke für die schönen Eindrücke. Ich hoffe ich komm dies Jahr auch nochmal runter. Bin euch auch noch einen Bericht schuldig, aber mit Benny kann ich nicht mithalten.


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2020)

Ich hoffe es für Dich. 

Dario Dich!  Dich kann ich niemals überbieten!!


----------



## senner (23. August 2020)

starker Bericht, schöne Fische, brutales Kayak


----------



## Krallblei (23. August 2020)

Danke! 

In zwölf Tagen geht es wieder nach Spanien.
Angreifen mit Dieter.
Hoffe auf eine ähnliche Bonitosause wie letztes Jahr! Das wäre stark.
Gruss


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. August 2020)

*Benny und Dieter,*

es gibt sie, die Bonitos seit dieser Woche. 3 Ausfahrten 3 x Erfolg. Die Kiste ist 60 cm lang und gesalzener Bonito schmeckt.
Freut Euch auf den Urlaub und Masken nicht vergessen!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (23. August 2020)

Hey Jürgen

Na dann lass bitte noch paar übrig!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. August 2020)

Benny, die Bonitos fang  ich sicher nicht alle weg, bei 5-6 Stueck pro Ausfahrt hoeren wir auf. Aber Thune gibt es bei uns ohne Ende und die fressen und fressen.......auch Bonitos! Im Delta direkt am Flusseinlauf gibt es keine.









						Super Fischen am Ebro Delta - Ultimatefishingnews.com
					

Wer sich nicht schrecken lässt von Corona, hat derzeit ein sehr gutes Fischen am Ebro Delta. Dort sind unglaublich viele Blauflossenthune mit teils extremen Gewichten. Ende Juli toppen viele Fische die 100 kg Marke, ein Thun soll um die 400 kg gewogen haben. Vor Ort wird vermutet, dass es sich...



					ultimatefishingnews.com
				





Hier von unserem Delta ein sehenswertes Dronenvideo von  den Sportbooten auf Tuna:



__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEGzPi6qSFS/



*Dario schreibt im Golf de Roses gibt es auch viele Thune- wenn die nicht alles auffressen, werdet Ihr Erfolg haben.*
*Baracudas gibt es an der gesamten spanischen Kueste immer noch reichlich. In den Revieren suedlich Ebro-Delta gibt es erste Mahi-Mahi. Bericht folgt.*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. August 2020)

*Heute lohnt ein Post*: 3x Bonitos ueber 60 cm, denen wurde es eng in meiner Kiste und die war dann auch voll. Viel groessere habe ich in all den Jahren am Mittelmeer nie gefangen.

Sonst noch ein paar  Tunnys und kleinere Bonitos zum Verschenken und viele noch kleinere gefangenen Fische schwimmen wieder.

Fische sind gejiggt oder mit der Spinne gefangen.
Ich hoffe, Ihr habt nicht alle Euren Urlaub wegen dieser Mass Quarantaene stornieren muessen?

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (27. August 2020)

Zähle schon Sekunden!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. August 2020)

Ja nö, äh, ich bin schon hier in der Rosas bucht, auf dem camping hier ist es ziemlich leer, ungewöhnlich viele Spanier aber extrem wenig andere Nationen vertreten. Die Fischerei ist seehhr unauffällig bisher. Fast keine Aktivität an der Oberfläche, kaum Vögel unterwegs die einem die Richtung weisen. 2 Mahis unter einer schwimmenden obstkiste, auf Jigs sonst nur kleinfisch pfannengrösse. Ein fetter Nachläufer. 
Das wars schon. 
Eine dorade vom Strand. Es soll hier auch bonitos geben, ich habe noch keine gefunden. 
Jürgen schick mal ein paar rüber


----------



## Krallblei (28. August 2020)

Dieter die sammeln sich noch!! 
Halte durch! Bin bald da Inschallah


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. August 2020)

*Bonitos zu fangen ist einfach*- aber wenn keine Wasservoegel da sind, ist es sehr schwer, sie zu finden. Im Magen haben die Bonitos jetzt keine kleinen Fischlein, also fluechten auch keine Fischlein an die Oberflaeche und somit gibts keine Moewen.

Letztes Jahr fuhren um diese Zeit massenhaft Trawler- dieses Jahr haben wir schon lange keinen gesehen.
Mit den Jahren haben wir viele eingetragene Bonito Spots auf der Karte  und die werden angefahren. Wenn wir dann Sicheln auf dem Schirm haben, gehts los.

*Heute: 4 x 45-50 cm*














*P.S.         Viel Erfolg Dieter und Benny!*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (31. August 2020)

*Unser schoenes Mittelmeer: *Gestern anstaendige Wellen, da bissen nur kleine, gerade 40 cm lang. Sind wir gleich wieder in den Hafen. 
Das ist erst mal mein letzter Post- bis jemand anders einen Fisch postet.



Krallblei schrieb:


> Bilder hab ich wenige. Macht auch wenig Sinn... die Fische sehen alle gleich aus.



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht!

Ich hoffe, es gibt noch jemand ausser Benny und Dieter, der sich ans Meer traut!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2020)

Grad noch Gefunden. Gabs beim Angeln auf Grund mit Sardine.

Übrigens die Blaukrabben scheinen weg zu sein. Juni, Juli August keine gesehen und nicht gefangen


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2020)

Nabend Boardies,

Ich bin euch ja auch noch einen Bericht schuldig und will damit jetzt mal anfangen. Wir waren Ende Juni/Anfang Juli, also direkt nach Grenzöffnung Spanien, wieder unten um nach dem rechten zu sehen, ein bisschen auszuspannen und natürlich auch um zu Angeln. 

Durch das Boot war es uns möglich uns ziemlich gut von anderen Menschen fern zu halten und unser Infektionsrisiko sehr einzuschränken. 

Der Juni ist bei uns am Cap de Creus nicht mein Lieblingsmonat. Nachdem wir letztes Jahr im Juni diese unendliche Hitze hatten, hatte ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen nicht mehr im Juni zu fahren. Aber es kam eben mal wieder alles ganz anders und am Ende ist man froh, wenn man überhaupt noch irgendwo hin fahren kann. Jedenfalls kann man im Juni/Juli keine Frenzies erwarten. Am besten geht zu dieser Zeit eigentlich Barracudas zu fangen beim Schleppen und evtl wenn sie da sind auch Bluefish. Und wie wir letztes Jahr ja gesehen haben ist Deepjigging sehr vielversprechend wenn die Bedingungen passen. Darein hatte ich die größten Hoffnungen. 

Am ersten Tag sollte es aber erstmal ein bisschen Boot warm fahren gehen, dann bisschen Trolling und nachher schwimmen. Ich habe dann erstmal eine Startsequenz fürs Video gedreht und wurde von meinen Mitfahrern dann erstmal aufgezogen, ich solle nicht so eine TV Show machen  Und dann schlug es schon ein auf der tiefen Rute! Fisch springt erst, wir denken Bluefish, dann ist aber schnell Ende mit kämpfen und so kommt dann zügig ein schöner Cuda ans Boot und landet im Netz. Erster Fisch des Urlaubs ist im Sack, super! 





Ein weiterer Fisch ist uns erstmal nicht vergönnt. Einen zweiten Biss, offensichtlich auch Cuda, befreit sich zügig vom Haken. Und das ausgerechnet in der von uns so getauften "Lutscherbucht". Die heißt so, weil die Fische da immer nur Köder vom Haken lutschen  Hat ihrem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht. 

Ich lade jetzt noch schnell das Video auf Youtube hoch und verlinke es dann hier. Diesmal mal wieder ein Catch and Cook!


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2020)

Hier das Video:


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2020)

Das Kapitel Deepjigging lässt sich leicht in einem Beitrag abarbeiten. Man ist einfach abhängig von den Bedingungen! Wir hatten tendenziell eher Nordströmung und das hats uns jedes mal versaut. Haben es drei mal versucht und nur einmal war überhaupt was zu machen. Aber sehr aufwändig um auf 150 m zu angeln. Belohnt wurde es mit 8 Penegals, die ich auch noch alle alleine fangen musste weil mein Papa komplett seekrank war. Er fing lediglich einen kleinen Katzenhai. 

Nach wie vor kulinarisch einer meiner absoluten Favorites! Gab es gebraten und als Ceviche und war beides fantastisch


----------



## Krallblei (31. August 2020)

Hab dich noch auf Video als du bei mir vorbeigetrollt bist 

Danke für den Bericht und Video


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. September 2020)

Guten Tag Dario, 

das Video nennt sich "Fishing in a Pademic 1 " .  Arbeitest Du noch an weiteren Teilen ?

Bei uns gestern, der Tuna Wahn:  selbst mit Schlauchboot gehts in den Kreis der Boote!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=629786101009317
			





Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Silverfish1 (2. September 2020)

Ich kann zwar nichts zum Mittelmeer Beitragen aber ich fliege in 2 Wochen wieder nach Madeira zum Deep Jigging auf Amberjack und Dentex Gibbosus und Pargo’s. Mal schauen wie sie auf Slow Jigs ansprechen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2020)

Na da freuen wir uns natürlich sehr auf deinen Bericht. Ich drücke die Daumen das Portugal nicht vorher zum Risikogebiet erklärt wird!


----------



## Silverfish1 (3. September 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na da freuen wir uns natürlich sehr auf deinen Bericht. Ich drücke die Daumen das Portugal nicht vorher zum Risikogebiet erklärt wird!


Das hoffe ich natürlich nicht, checke jeden Tag die Fallzahlen in Portugal und bis jetzt sind sie auf einem niedrigen dreistelligen Wert und das seit mehreren Wochen. Einen Bericht gibts natürlich.
G
Max


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (3. September 2020)

Mega traurig dass die alle wie die geisteskranken an dem raubenden Schwarm ran fahren. Sollte verboten werden sone Schei+++


----------



## Krallblei (3. September 2020)

Hab das Video grad gesehen. Wo liegt da das Problem?


----------



## Flatfischer (3. September 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Wo liegt da das Problem?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen.

Flatfischer


----------



## Silverfish1 (3. September 2020)

Fabilx schrieb:


> Mega traurig dass die alle wie die geisteskranken an dem raubenden Schwarm ran fahren. Sollte verboten werden sone Schei+++


Was ist das Problem daran? Ist doch völlig normal wenn ne frenzy ist.


----------



## pulpot (4. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich hatte ja versprochen, zu berichten, wie unser diesjähriger Kroatien-Urlaub war. Durch Corinna hatte ich sogar das Glück eine Woche Kroatien extra zu bekommen, da wir eigentlich auf Wunsch meiner Frau und Tochter noch auf dem Rückweg 1 Woche Östereich geplant hatten, uns das aber dann von Seiten der östereichischen Corona-Politik verboten war. Also mussten wir eine Woche länger auf Hvar weilen ... soooo Schade . Am Ende waren wir 6 Tage in Süd-Dalmatien auf dem Festland und 2 Wochen auf Hvar in Zavala.

Soviel vorab, Fischbilder kann ich keine liefern, da der August seinem Ruf wohl alle Ehre gemacht hat und ich nichts Besonderes gefangen habe. Am besten war noch Süddalmatien, wo es mit zeitigem Aufstehen möglich war ~5 kleine Baracuda, 3 Makrelen und etwa 10 akzeptable Stöcker zu fangen. Dabei hatte ich extra aufgetakelt und bin unter die "Boots"-Angler gegangen. Siehe Bild.







In Hvar lief es ganz schlecht, nur ein paar Schrift- und Sägebarsche konnte ich landen. Und meinen ersten Knurrhahn der gar nicht so klein war (~ 400g). Der Fisch war mir allerdings so suspekt, dass ihn noch im Wasser abgehakt habe, da ich nicht wusste, ob der überhaupt küchentauglich ist (musste zu Hause erst nachsehen, was ich da überhaupt gefangen hatte). Weiterhin hatte ich einen Morgen auf geschleppten 90'er Black Minnow einen recht großen Fisch dran. Leider war die Bremse zu weit offen und bevor ich vom Paddel zur Rute greifen konnte, war der irgendwo unten in den Steinen verschwunden ... Abriss. Schade.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2020)

@pulpot Hoffe du hast die Stunden auf und am Wasser trotzdem genossen! 

Wir hatten noch ein wenig mehr Erfolg. 

Wir trollten einen Tag auf Bluefish an den üblichen Stellen und bekamen relativ schnell einen Doppelstrike, doch leider blieb keiner hängen. Nachher gab es noch einen Fehlbiss. Oft sind das Gruppen von kleinen Blues, aber man weiß ja nie. Wir wollten es auf jeden Fall weiter probieren. Und so kam es, dass an einem anderen morgen kurz nach dem Lines out ein guter Fisch einstieg bei Ralli. Er ist zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich versiert im Angeln, was man im Drill unschwer erkennen mag.  Allerdings hat er schon Fische gefangen bei mir die sich andere nur wünschen würden und so hatte er auch bei diesem Bluefish das Glück ihn schnell ans Boot zu bringen. Der Fisch sprang wie irre im Drill und gerade diese Blues verliert man ja doch oft. Aber diesmal hat es geklappt und so können wir einen schönen 4 kg Bluefish verbuchen, den wir dann auch zum essen mitgenommen haben. Da wir sehr sauberes Wasser haben sind die bei uns auch genießbar und frisch garnicht mal schlecht. Von der See direkt auf den Teller, so finden wir das gut  






Hier das Video zum Fang:


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2020)

Wir haben in der Richtung noch einiges mehr versucht, wollten gerne eine Palo fangen, aber das war uns nicht vergönnt. Wir haben dann überlegt was wir noch so machen können und wollten mal schleppen mit Livebaits am Downrigger machen. Dazu müssen wir morgens erstmal Stöcker fangen, was aber kein Problem darstellen sollte, denn die waren an einem anderen Tag sogar an der Oberfläche am Fressen. Ich habe zum Stöckerangeln ja schonmal ein Video gemacht, das ganze machen wir mit Microjigs und ich muss sagen, es ist eine Modalität die mir richtig Spaß macht! Ich glaube, dass Light Game sowieso oft unterschätzt wird. So kommt man immerhin zu einigen Fischen und, wenn es auf größere nicht läuft, dann hat man daran definitiv mehr Freude. 

Also sind wir morgens zu 2. erstmal zum Stöcker fangen gefahren. Diese mussten wir nicht lange suchen, allerdings waren sie erstmal sehr klein. Als die Sonne aufging nahm die Aktivität zu und wir konnten sie nun sogar an der Oberfläche in einer Zone orten. Neben ein paar Stöckern gab es schonmal den ersten Überraschungsfang: ein Micro-Bonito, der natürlich released wurde. 




Witzig, was man so alles fängt. Als nächstes steigt bei mir in einem Baitschwarm plötzlich was richtig gutes ein. Es tut nur einen Schlag, Fisch nimmt 3s Schnur in einem durch und pam Vorfach durch. Das war was gutes! Ich vermute einen Bluefish oder Barracuda. Zeigt aber wieder, das Micro Jigging für allerlei Überraschungen gut ist. 

Dann sehen wir eine Ansammlung von Möwen knapp vorm Schwimmbereich. Eindeutige Frenzy. Da kann man am besten Stöcker fangen, also ab dahin. Wir fangen dort neben einigen Stöckern (Fisch bei jedem Wurf) auch einen kleinen Pagell (Rotbrasse) , einen kleinen Dentex und ich eine fette Möwe. Die verheddert sich so, dass ich nur abschneiden kann um sie zu befreien. Anschließend habe ich dann nur noch ein echt kurzes Vorfach, was später nochmal interessant wird. 

Unser Livewell war dann schon gut gefüllt mit vielleicht 10 Stöckern. So viele braucht man ja garnicht, haben da noch nie einen Biss drauf gekriegt  Wir waren dann im Hafen verabredet um meine Schwester und ihren Freund abzuholen und sind dort hingefahren. Die beiden waren aber noch nicht da. Also die Microjigs ausgeworfen und prompt einen Schwarm Piranhas gefunden (Baby Bluefishe) mit denen wir Spaß hatten. Fingen ein paar davon und haben natürlich auch die alle released. 



Wir mussten dann unterbrechen um die beiden eben an Bord zu nehmen. Ich wollte dann präsentieren, wie leicht man hier mini Bluefishe fängt. Plötzlich jagt es in Wurfweite, ich denke ganz klar die Blues und kann sofort einen astreinen Wurf platzieren. Erst ein Fehlbiss und dann hängt ein Fisch und nimmt erstmal direkt Schnur. Uiii das ist ein größerer Blue. Kommt hoch und schüttelt sich, aber irgendwie ist es nicht wie ein Blue. Dieses Rollen an der Oberfläche, das machen doch sonst die Wolfsbarsche so gerne! Und genau so ist es, ein schöner Wolfsbarsch von über einem Kilo hat sich meinen Microjig gesnackt und liefert am leichten Gerät sogar einen ganz guten Drill. Die Freude ist groß, ihr wisst ja wie selten bei uns Wölfe sind. Bei Benny sieht das immer so einfach aus, aber ich hab mich immer schwer mit Wölfen getan und fische auch garnicht mehr oft drauf und dann kommt da so ein Zufallsfang. Toll! 




Abendessen ist gesichert. Wolfsbarsch in Salzkruste, gibt nix besseres. Und das mit einem Vorfach von maximal noch 50 cm Länge. Schon kurios. Am Ende ist der richtige Moment so viel entscheidender als alles andere. 

Microjigging enttäuscht mich nicht! 

Wir haben dann erst nochmal ein bisschen dort getrollt, wo vorher die Stöckerr waren, denn die sind ja Nahrung für die Räuber. Fingen wir auch prompt noch einen schönen Cuda. Ralli zeigte sich schon mit verbesserter Drilltechnik  





Das Trolling mit dem Downrigger und Live Stöcker war dann allerdings mal wieder Schneidern-Deluxe. Es gab auch kaum Bait auf dem Echolot dort wo wir es probierten. Haben aber auch nur so 2-3 h probiert. 

Wir haben dann noch in einer Mini-Bucht ohne Strand geankert, wo wir schön schnorcheln gingen. Da fing ich uns dann noch eine schöne Krake. Wenn mans mag, ein absolut geiles essen. Habs mir einmal von einem Freund zeigen lassen, wie man sie richtig zubereitet (muss ja weich werden) und liebe es jetzt  Also hier noch bisschen happa happa zum Schluss.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2020)

Und jetzt noch ein paar Eindrücke. Das letzte Video gibts im Laufe der nächsten Woche.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2020)

Nächste Woche ist endlich wieder Istrien angesagt.
Mein Freund schrieb, Wölfe immer noch wenig , dafür aber jetzt in akzeptabler Größe. 
Makrelen wären auch noch einige da. Kalmare selten Sepien häufig.

Mal schauen, was geht


----------



## Krallblei (7. September 2020)

War gestern eine Stunde mit dem Kajak unterwegs


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (7. September 2020)

*Benny, gratuliere.*

Ehrenbordie-Wuestenspinnfischer.. Das  sollte geandert werden in Muga WoBa Kaiser oder so aehnlich.
Dein Glueckdbringer, die Hose: Hotspotdesign - ist auch unser Gluecksbringer vor allem die T-Shirt!s
Super Preis-Leistung!
Gruesse an Dieter, Bonitos und Mahis sollte es auch bei Euch geben.

*TL Inga & Juergen*

Foto: kleine Bonitos 40 cm


----------



## Krallblei (8. September 2020)

Haben Traumuntana. Nix mit Bonitos suchen.

Wolfbarsch 23 Stück bisher


----------



## Krallblei (9. September 2020)

Seit zwei Tagen Gewitter und Regen.
War kaum angeln.
26 Wölfe


----------



## Krallblei (9. September 2020)

2.3.kg 

Gibt noch Fisch hier....


----------



## Salt (9. September 2020)

Klasse Fisch Benny!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2020)

Ganz schöne Granate! Fettes Petri Heil


----------



## Angorafrosch (10. September 2020)

Danke an alle für die tollen Berichte. Wir sind Samstag dann auch, nach langem Überlegen, nach Kroatien mit dem Wohnmobil und fast nur in Camps ist Abstand zu halten kein großes Problem. Am 1. Tag Weinberg bei nem Freund. Nix fischen, nur saufen. 2. Tag ein Flusscamp: Ausbeute 1 Flussbarsch als Beilage. 3. Tag Krk, endlich Meer aber wegen der Bura kein angeln möglich. 4. Tag Novigrader Meer: Schneider. Gestern erstmal Köder gekauft. Sardinen und Kalamari. Am Abend kurz ans Wasser aber nur "Lutscherfische" - danke Dario für die Vorlage. Hatte schon oft das Köder/Stücke trotz Baitelastic ohne ein zucken in der Rute plötzlich weg waren.  Heut schau ich mal was in Süd Dalmatien vom Ufer geht. Wegen der aktuellen Lage musst das Schlauchboot leider zu Hause bleiben was mich jetzt doch etwas ärgert. Egal, wenn was nennenswertes beißt werd ich berichten. Euch allen eine gesunde Zeit und TL.


----------



## pulpot (10. September 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die tollen Berichte. Wir sind Samstag dann auch, nach langem Überlegen, nach Kroatien mit dem Wohnmobil und fast nur in Camps ist Abstand zu halten kein großes Problem. Am 1. Tag Weinberg bei nem Freund. Nix fischen, nur saufen. 2. Tag ein Flusscamp: Ausbeute 1 Flussbarsch als Beilage. 3. Tag Krk, endlich Meer aber wegen der Bura kein angeln möglich. 4. Tag Novigrader Meer: Schneider. Gestern erstmal Köder gekauft. Sardinen und Kalamari. Am Abend kurz ans Wasser aber nur "Lutscherfische" - danke Dario für die Vorlage. Hatte schon oft das Köder/Stücke trotz Baitelastic ohne ein zucken in der Rute plötzlich weg waren.  Heut schau ich mal was in Süd Dalmatien vom Ufer geht. Wegen der aktuellen Lage musst das Schlauchboot leider zu Hause bleiben was mich jetzt doch etwas ärgert.


Ihr seid aber viel unterwegs. Mit dem WoMo ist da ja immer fast ein halber Tag weg. Wo seid ihr denn in Süddalmatien? Vielleicht kann ich Spot-Tips für die Uferangelei per PN geben.

Ansonsten solltet ihr euch wirklich nicht zu heiß wegen Corona machen, in HR ist nun wirklich viel Platz um den Menschenmassen aus dem Weg zu gehen, gerade dieses Jahr. Bei Rückkehr den Test am 1. Parkplatz nach der Grenze machen und gut ist (Unser Ergebnis war trotz Wochenende innerhalb von 40 Stunden da - natürlich negativ).


----------



## Angorafrosch (10. September 2020)

Danke Pulpot, wir sind genau mittig zwischen Zivogosce und Drvenik. Auf maps findest du den Ort am ehesten wenn du camp dole suchst und 200m Richtung Süden gehst. Camp Boban . In der satelitenansicht ist da ein mini-bootshafen und genau an det mini-mole versuch ich mein Glück. Hatte grad 3 Grundeln in 2 Stunden und jede Menge zupfer. Heut in der Abenddämmerung probier ich sardine auf grund etwa 50m vom Ufer und parallel n bissl spinnen. Meinst Popper bringen  oder eher tief laufende Wobbler von yozuri? Oder ist ganz was anderes besser?
Ja, das fahren hat aber auch Vorteile. Je mehr verschiedene Eindrücke um so länger erscheint die Zeit. Seit Samstag 3 Uhr unterwegs aber gefühlt schon 10 Tage Urlaub .


----------



## Nacktangler (10. September 2020)

@Angorafrosch Schönes Bild, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch!

Ich habe mit eher flachlaufenden Wobblern immer mal Barrakudas erwischt. Ab Sonnnenuntergang bis es richtig dunkel ist war für mich die beste Zeit.

Auf Grund war ich in Kroatien immer Schneider. D.h. einmal habe ich eine dicke Schnecke gefangen, die sich Köderfisch + Haken reingezogen hatte... Das hat sich vielleicht angefühlt beim einholen.... Köfi auf Grund klaut sich auch gerne ein Oktopus, das ist dann natürlich Totalverlust.


----------



## pulpot (10. September 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Danke Pulpot, wir sind genau mittig zwischen Zivogosce und Drvenik. Auf maps findest du den Ort am ehesten wenn du camp dole suchst und 200m Richtung Süden gehst. Camp Boban . In der satelitenansicht ist da ein mini-bootshafen und genau an det mini-mole versuch ich mein Glück. Hatte grad 3 Grundeln in 2 Stunden und jede Menge zupfer. Heut in der Abenddämmerung probier ich sardine auf grund etwa 50m vom Ufer und parallel n bissl spinnen. Meinst Popper bringen  oder eher tief laufende Wobbler von yozuri? Oder ist ganz was anderes besser?
> 
> Den besten Erfolg habe ich dort in der Gegend (noch etwas südlicher) am frühen Morgen 1h vor dem ersten Licht bis zum Zeitzpunkt an dem man die Sonne sieht (rel. spät bei Dir mit Berg im Osten, oder). Da stehe ich auch auf solch einer Mole (etwas länger) und werfe so etwas in der Art in 20g: https://savage-gear.com/products/3d-jig-minnow soweit wie möglich raus und hole jiggend ein. Meiner Erfahrung nach stehen die Fische eher tiefer, selbst die Barakudas (sind eher kleinere) sind eher nicht an der Oberfläche. Ansonsten fange ich Stöcker, Makrelen und recht große Brandbrassen auf die Art. Fang eines Morgens letztes Jahr im Juli: https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/img_7794-jpg.327855/
> 
> ...


----------



## Angorafrosch (10. September 2020)

Danke für die Tips. Hab heut alles in Wurfweite "abgeschnorchelt" ab Ufer etwa 5-10m raus ist Kies und stellenweise Steine, danach Sand, Autoreifen und festmacher für Boote, sprich Betonklumpen mit Kette/Seil. Im Bereich mit wenig Hängergefahr ist Sand/mittelfeiner Kies. Keine Struktur, Tiefe ab 5m vom Ufer entfernt gleichbleibend um 5-7m. War auch kaum Fisch zu sehen, jedoch ist 15 Uhr auch nicht so ne tolle Zeit. Etwas torpedoförmiges (ca 40cm) hat den Grund durchwühlt. Könnt etwas Richtung Meeräsche gewesen sein. Und ufernnah die üblichen Schriftbarsche und Meerjunker sowie unmengen Kleinstfisch und natürlich fette Touristen . Ich hau später mal ne 40g grundmontage mit Sardine raus soweit möglich (40-50m) und schau ob bis etwa 15m vom ufer was auf jig, spinn oder gar topwater geht. Mir ist alles außer Grundeln recht. Ich mag diese kleinen unterwasser-drachen nicht.


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. September 2020)

Hau rein Angorafrosch! Ich weiß nicht ob in Kroatien Lebendköder  erlaubt sind, aber versuch mal einen oder zwei Meerjunker tagsüber zu fangen und in der Dämmerung auf Grund lebend anzubieten. Vielleicht mit nem Floater zwischen Köderfisch und Blei, damit sich der Junker nicht zwischen die Steine legt und einschleimt. Das machen fast alle Lippfische; tags aktiv und nachts eingeschleimt pennen. Bei den Fiiish wird ja das Meerjunker Modell (Grünkhaki weiß orange) gerne für Dentex genommen und es heißt auch, der Meerjunker sei der Fetisch des Dentex. Na ja, bei so nem zarten, weichen und unstacheligen Happen werden auch andere Räuber nicht nein sagen


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2020)

Also ich hab schon viel aus dem Magen von Dentex gezogen. Unter anderem eine Grasnadel. Aber noch nie einen Meerjunker  habe das aber auch schon in Surfcasting youtube videos gesehen


----------



## Seriola (11. September 2020)

Meerjunker halten sich eigentlich auch auf den ersten 3-5 Metern auf und das Dentexrevier begint idR bei 15-20. Ohne jetzt auszuschließen das ein Dentex einen Junker fressen würde.... 
Wenn du mit Lebendköder angeln möchtest, besorgt dir nen Hornhecht und versuche es morgens oder abends an Tiefen Stellen an der freien Leine. Dentex, Blues, Mahis und AJs stehen drauf.


----------



## Angorafrosch (11. September 2020)

Moin Männer der See. Heut ab halb 7 ging endlich was. Kleine feine Schriftbarsche (3 knapp über 20cm) ein fetter Meerjunker von etwa 25cm und n gelbstriemen der dann als fischfetzenköder dient. Fazit, Haken größer als 10er, wie gestern  (4er)sind denen hier scheinbar zu groß. 
Hab gestern in den Sonnenuntergang geangelt... Nix. Die Sardine auf Grund war unberührt und an der Mole waren nur kleine schwarze Lutscher, so 5-10cm vielleicht, die mir ständig die Köder (calamarifetzen) vom Haken geputzt haben. 
Also gibts morgen Arbeitsmodus ;-) Wecker auf 5 Uhr und dann hoffentlich etwas größere Fische. 
Ach ja, sämtliche Spinn- und Jig Versuche ohne Erfolg. Naja, morgen Mittag, oder auch erst übermorgen, gehts durchs Inland mit Süßwasser-zwischenstop nach Privlaka. Da isses zwar leider auch nur flach und sandig aber es gibt super Knoblauch Steak und sicher das ein oder andere Petermännchen. Bilder von heute folgen und danke an alle für die Tips.


----------



## pulpot (11. September 2020)

Geht es etwa schon wieder nach Norden? Der beste (ursprünglichste und weniger touristische und auch fangtechnisch beste nach meiner Meinung) Teil Kroatiens kommt doch erst nachdem man die 10km Bosnien (Neum) durchquert hat. Wie bereits angedeutet kann ich dir per PN einen recht guten Spot verraten, dort kann man auch gleich in der Nähe über Nacht mit dem Womo stehen (kein Camping-Platz), und hat früh nur wenige Meter zum Spot zu laufen auf befestigten Wegen. In einem kleinen entspannten Dörfchen (7 Konobas, 1 Laden  und 1 Post) in wirklich schöner Landschaft. Der nächste Camping-Platz ist dann etwa 7 km weiter, auch in traumhafter Lage am Meer.


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. September 2020)

Für dieses Jahr reicht mir nur ein emoji   
Benny Glückwunsch zu deinen Wölfen 
Ich kriege hier grad kein Foto angehängt.


----------



## Angorafrosch (11. September 2020)

So, Küchenfertig. Der Teller ist 25x25cm und ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen was n Riese der Meerjunker war.


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. September 2020)

Seriola, Meerjunker leben auch deutlich tiefer, sicherlich bis auf 80m.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. September 2020)

*Erster Tag nach einer Woche Schlechtwetterangelpause:








3 Tunnys, 1  Bonito und endlich wieder eine richtige Delikatesse - ein  Amberjack








Ungezaehlte Kleine  schwimmen wieder:*


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. September 2020)

Moin, moin, hab jetzt die letzten 25 Seiten durchsucht und nichts gefunden, obwohl ich sicher bin das solch ein Fisch hier schon gezeigt wurde. Helft mir, was ist das?


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. September 2020)

Hat meinen Haken zerbissen und ich bin froh das ich ihn landen konnte bevor er zwischen den Steinen verschwindet. War auf Schriftbarsche und ähnliches, daher Bremse nur leicht  zu. Und plötzlich nimmt der Schnur und flüchtet Richtung Steinpackung. Keine Zeit die Bremse stärker einzustellen. Kurz vor knapp grad noch gelandet. 6 Uhr morgens... Zack wach ;-)


----------



## Bertone (12. September 2020)

Drückerfisch, welche Subspezies bin ich überfragt.

Edit: könnte ein Grauer Drückerfisch sein.


----------



## glavoc (12. September 2020)

Petri!
Da hast du einen "Kostorog" gefangen - grauer Drückerfisch:








						Grauer Drückerfisch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



lg


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. September 2020)

Fehler gefunden.... Bild war auf Barsch Alarm.


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. September 2020)

Hola companeros
Hier ist es wie verhext. 
So fischleer habe ich die Bucht noch nie gesehen um diese Jahreszeit. 
Eine Woche hatten wir auch schlecht Wetter Pause, heute war das Meer total ruhig. 
Wir haben die ganze Bucht abgesucht, fast keine Echos auf dem Fischfinder, auch kein Kleinfisch, Sardinen usw. Nicht auf dem Echo und nicht an der Oberfläche, bei Ententeich sieht man sonst immer so mini Kringel wo die an die Oberfläche kommen. 
Keine Vögel. 
Alles wirkt wie ausgestorben. 
Seltsam, am Ebro und beim Jürgen scheints ja gut zu laufen. 
Vor einer Woche hatte ich noch eine große Aktivität an der Oberfläche gefunden mit mövenradar. Ein riesiger Makrelenschwarm. Aber eben nur Makrelen. Kein Bonito dabei, nix. 
Mit den Makrelen hätte ich das ganze Boot vollmachen können, die schnappten sich auch 40 - 60 g jigs die eigentlich für größere gedacht waren, .
Also die richtige Äktschn, aber die falschen


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. September 2020)

Bin grad etwas sauer. Mein Foto - das gleiche wie hier - wurde auf Barschalarm gelöscht. Nachdem im Bilderthreat Meeresräuber , oder im ganzen Forum, Bilder von Fischen mit Blutresten oder vor PETA unkonvormem Hintergrund nicht erlaubt sind. Soll man den Fisch noch schminken und Salben bevor man ihn ablichtet? So langsam aber sicher glaub ich die ham alle n Rad ab oder sind C&R-Veganer. Der Fisch war waidgerecht erlegt und was kann ich dafür das es hier erst in 2km ne Wiese gibt auf den ich ihn zum Fotografieren hinlegen darf, wohlgemerkt tot. 
Wie seht Ihr das? Lieber lebend und am Haken vor dem Sonnenaufgang ablichten oder waidgerecht versorgt und dafür mit a bissl Schmutz und Blut auf dem Fangplatz?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. September 2020)

Das Löschen von Beiträgen Im vorauseilendem Eifer man könne die Gefühle einer laut schreienden Minderheit schonen  ist inakzeptabel und falsch. Man darf ruhig Rückrat beweisen und zu solchen Bildern stehen.


----------



## glavoc (12. September 2020)

Zumal du in Kroatien warst! Deutschland wird immer ver-rückter^^ .. & Barschalarm wohl auch.. zum Glück hab ich mich da noch nie angemeldet (& werd es jetzt sicher, erst recht nicht tun  )


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2020)

Hier darfst du deinen Drückerfisch noch zeigen so wie er ist. Du kannst, so wie du sagst, da ja auch ein reines Gewissen haben. Also schreib lieber mehr hier und weniger auf barschalarm  

Wie hat denn der Drückerfisch geschmeckt? Bei uns gibt es die (noch) nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2020)

Achso ganz vergessen hier zu verlinken: das letzte Video von meinem Juli Urlaub. Diesmal auch mit ein bisschen Catch and Release


----------



## Angorafrosch (13. September 2020)

Dario, den gibt es erst morgen vom Holzkohlegrill. Im derzeitigen Camp, in nem Pinienwald, ist nur Gasgrill erlaubt :-(


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. September 2020)

@Angorafrosch

Grüß´ Dich und Euch Alle - lese hier still gerne mit, bin sonst kein Meeresangler - aber sehr schöner Threat !

*Meine Meinung* :
Zum "Zensoren"-Forum BA ( in Deinem und anderen Fällen ) ... es sind leider verstärkt extreme Tendenzen dort vertreten : das C+R wir dort gerne als "Religion" aggressiv vertreten.

Wer sich so extrem Anderen gegenüber verhält, ist natürlich kein richtiger , ernstzunehmender Angelkollege - fehlende Toleranz wird dort leider unter Aufsicht von Herrn J.D. nicht nur akzeptiert , sondern sogar gefördert.

Hintergedanke ist die Verzweifelte Suche nach elitärer Vollkommenheit ( man möchte unbedingt BESSER sein, als Andere ) , sowie stehen auch besonders verkaufstechnische Begehrlichkeiten im Vordergrund...eines der Foren, die fast zu reinen Werbeplattformen wurden.

Man verkauft nur genug ( Überflüssiges ) , wenn man die Fischbestände möglichst nicht durch Entnahme verringert - das schadet den sich wiederholenden "Zirkusfängen" nur.

Mancher user folgt dort der Doktrin zwanghaft , um von gewissen extremistischen Kreisen( C+R ), anerkannt zu werden.

Um ein anerkannt toleranzloser (b)arsch-alarmer zu werden , begebe man sich auf den Pfad des vollumfänglichen , vorsätzlichen , in Deutschland verbotenen C+R -

Wahns ... dümmlich, aber soooo Coooool ...es gibt sie dort, die Minderheit der traumhaften Besserangler ... die gemäßigte Mehrheit denkt sich Ihren Teil einfach !



Was Du getan hast, war vollig richtig und waidgerecht , der Drückerfisch gilt als sehrguter Speisefisch, Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Bin grad etwas sauer. Mein Foto - das gleiche wie hier - wurde auf Barschalarm gelöscht. Nachdem im Bilderthreat Meeresräuber , oder im ganzen Forum, Bilder von Fischen mit Blutresten oder vor PETA unkonvormem Hintergrund nicht erlaubt sind. Soll man den Fisch noch schminken und Salben bevor man ihn ablichtet? So langsam aber sicher glaub ich die ham alle n Rad ab oder sind C&R-Veganer. Der Fisch war waidgerecht erlegt und was kann ich dafür das es hier erst in 2km ne Wiese gibt auf den ich ihn zum Fotografieren hinlegen darf, wohlgemerkt tot.
> Wie seht Ihr das? Lieber lebend und am Haken vor dem Sonnenaufgang ablichten oder waidgerecht versorgt und dafür mit a bissl Schmutz und Blut auf dem Fangplatz?



Hallo,

nicht aufregen. Aber eines geht ja nun wirklich nicht, dass andere Angler einen Angler, welcher legalerweise einen Fisch entnimmt, deswegen reglementieren. Ich bin nun nicht der Typ, welcher anderen Vorschriften macht, aber hier wäre schon mal ein Hinweis angebracht, dass eben in Deutschland C&R, also das Angeln ohne jegliche Verwertungabsicht verboten ist. Sachen gibts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nacktangler (13. September 2020)

Zu deinem Glück wissen hier alle, dass Fische bluten wenn man sie aufspießt, umbringt, ausweidet, zerhackt, auf kleiner Flamme (Glut) röstet oder sonstwie in einen verzehrfertigen Zustand bringt 

Das sind doch schon mal tolle Fänge, die man sich schmecken lassen kann. 
Ein Top-Köder fällt mir noch ein für die Grundangel: Einsiedlerkrebs! Mit der Hakenspitze zuerst durch den weichen Teil, dann durch den "Mund" wieder raus.


----------



## Angorafrosch (13. September 2020)

Danke Jungs und Männers. Hatte echt das Gefühl die wollen mich verarschen. Scheint zu stimmen. 
Hab heut noch 2 Schriftbarsche über 20cm erwischt. Foto spare ich mir. Die meisten von euch wissen wie die aussehen und schmecken. Nach der Planänderung von heut geht's nun morgen nach Privlaka. 
Ich meine da hat mir vor Jahren mal ein Kroate gesagt das da Fische auf Brot stehen. Wenn ich richtig verstanden hab soll ein ganzes, versenktes Brot große, dunkle Fische anlocken. Mal sehn, Brot kostet hier fast nix. 
Ich hoffe nur der meinte keine Seegurken als  Fische ;-)


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. September 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Schriftbarsche



Lass die Dir schmecken Andreas. Auf einem richtigen Holzkohlegrill sind die sehr lecker. Sonst weiter einen schoenen Urlaub in dem schoenen Kroatien und                                                                                                                              FISCHE.



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Seltsam, am Ebro und beim Jürgen scheints ja gut zu laufen.



Dieter, direkt in Riumar / Ebro  haben die Tunas alles abgeraeumt.  Fuer groessere Bonitos muss man schon  mindestens 8 SM rausfahren. Direkt an der Kueste gibt es nur diese Groesse, egal ob nun Tunnys oder Bonitos.:










Hatten gestern mehrere solche kleinen Teile, schwimmen wieder und nur einen  verwertbaren 45 cm Bonito.

Diese Woche wird bestes Wetter, bei Euch wohl auch- aber Ententeich ist nicht unbedingt Bonito-Wetter. Euch viel Erfolg noch.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Salt (14. September 2020)

Hmm....auf Malta hieß es immer der Schriftbarsch sei Dentex' Liebling

Hat jemand schonmal mit nem Junker was gefangen? Wäre wirklich interessant da die meist viel leichter zu fangen sind wie alles andere.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2020)

Ein Gedanke noch, der mir zur C&R Veganer Fraktion grad einfiel. Ist definitiv kein deutsches Phänomen. Beobachte das in Spanien seit einigen Jahren und da geilen sie sich richtig gegenseitig daran auf. Dann wird postuliert ein Release wäre viel geiler als einen Fisch zu fangen. Okay. Wenn ihr meint  Ich habe ja nichts gegen Catch and Release. Aber da sind auch einige Extremisten unterwegs. Habe mich da auch schon ein paar mal anfeinden lassen müssen. Zu allem Überfluss kommt das dann von Leuten, die sich für Heilige halten, aber jedem Fisch in die Kiemen grabschen usw. 

Immer eine emotionale Debatte  Soll hier ja auch garnicht weiter fortgeführt werden. 

An alle die gerade noch am Meer sind: Viel Erfolg


----------



## Bertone (14. September 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal mit nem Junker was gefangen? Wäre wirklich interessant da die meist viel leichter zu fangen sind wie alles andere.


Jup, Kroatien in den 80ern. Halbe Junker vom Ufer aus, schnorchelnd ausgebracht, und an Grundbleimontage bei Mischgrund in ca. 20-25m Wassertiefe auf einer Sandfläche präsentiert. Klappte erstaunlich gut, auch am helllichten Tag. Gefangen vornehmlich Dentex zw. 50-65cm.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. September 2020)

*Heute - Montag ,   im Open Water vor Benicasim im Golf de Valencia:*










*4 Fische zwischen 40 und 60 cm, unzaehlige kleinere schwimmen wieder.





*



Aus dem Naehkaestchen:
Wir sind bei Ententeich immer etwa eine halbe Stunde vor der 3. Gezeit am Spot. 
Auch heute war das richtig.  Der fruehe Vogel - fing nichts.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## glavoc (15. September 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur der meinte keine Seegurken als  Fische ;-)


Aber mit Seegurken lassen sich vorzüglich Meeresbrassen fangen!
lg

Jürgen - Sportex?


----------



## Angorafrosch (15. September 2020)

Jetzt mal doof gefragt: wie bereitet man einen Drückerfisch vor? Alle Innereien sind quasi im Kopf versteckt, wobei ich ziemlich sicher alles erwischt hab. Aber was ich auch versucht hab... Nicht eine Schuppe hab ich runter bekommen. Kiemen hab ich auch nicht gefunden und Anatomiefragen in Google brachten keine Ergebnisse. Bin ich nur zu blöd oder ist es schwierig diese Spezies auszunehmen?


----------



## Salt (15. September 2020)

Glaube man zieht die Haut ab wie bei nem Barsch.....hab aber selbst kein Erfahrung mit den Dingern. 
Schuppen haben sie glaube ich nicht, nur Leder.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. September 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> .auf Malta hieß es immer der Schriftbarsch sei Dentex' Liebling




Das ist bei  Dentex absolut richtig.  Mai bis Mitte Juli jedes Jahres finden wir in den Maegen der Dentex Schriftbarsche, von wenigen cm bis max. 10 cm.

MEHR NOCH, die meisten Dentex fingen wir auf Wobbler mit den Kombifarben Blau-Violett -ROT-Silber- Farben des Schriftbarsches. Unser groesster Dentex dieses Jahres, knapp ueber *10 kg und ein Schriftbarsch 16 cm* bissen auf den *gleichen Wobbler*- *9 cm *und auch am selben Spot in 12 m Tiefe !!!


*Gruesse Juergen

P.S. Die grossen Schriftbarsche solllte man sich schmecken lassen, sind viel zu Schade als Koeder!*

Ganz scharf mit Haut beidseitig paar Minuten anbraten, dann vom Feuer nehmen und ein paar Minuten zugedeckt stehen lassen. Wenn die Fische ganz frisch waren, kann man die Graete problemlos ziehen. Damit das funktioniert, muss der Fisch nach dem Fang sofort auf Eis!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. September 2020)

Hier in Istrien läuft zur Zeit nichts, 34 Grad sind auch echt viel.
Koronamäßig läuft aber auch nichts , es ist fast  menschenleer, kaum noch Touristen, trotz fabelhaften Wetters


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. September 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Jürgen - Sportex?




Nein,  billige aeltere Daiwa Boat Ruten als Short und Long Winger. Machen wir im Herbst so, da nur an den Wingern die Tunnys und Bonito beissen und die grossen little Tunny weg sind. Daher leichte Ruten und Rolle mit Zaehler fuer die exakte Positionierung.
Fullback und Forward Ruten sind kraeftiger - die sind fuer groessere AJ oder Leerfisch !

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. September 2020)

@Angora hats geklappt mit dem Drückerfisch? Gut, dass Corona bei euch keine große Rolle spielt. Habe heute gesehen, dass Katalonien auch im  Vergleich zu Gesamtspanien besser da steht. Ein Hoffnungsschimmer. Vielleicht komm ich ja doch nochmal hin.

@Juergen schöne Fänge, weiter so!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. September 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @juergen schöne Fänge, weiter so!



Danke Dario.

Ja das liebe Wetter- bei uns regnet es. Zu heiss und Windstille wie in Istrien ist aber auch zum Angeln wohl nicht das beste Wetter.!
Und Ende der Woche gibt es an der spanischen Kueste wieder Wind und Wellen!


----------



## pulpot (16. September 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hier in Istrien läuft zur Zeit nichts, 34 Grad sind auch echt viel.
> Koronamäßig läuft aber auch nichts , es ist fast  menschenleer, kaum noch Touristen, trotz fabelhaften Wetters


Dieses Wetter hatte ich auch schon 3 Wochen im August. Und da war das seit Anfang Juli mit einer kurzen Unterbrechung in der 1. Augustwoche Dauerzustand. 
Koronamäßig merkte man nicht mal was in den Risikogebieten um Split, nur dass nach jedem Wochenende (erst für die Östereicher Risikogebiet und am Wochenende darauf für die Deutschen) weniger Touristen da waren. Ende August gab es fast nur noch polnische und tchechische Touristenautos. Das Koronarisiko ging gefühlt gegen 0.


----------



## Angorafrosch (16. September 2020)

@ Dario, ham ihn eingefroren. Auch hier kein grillen mit holzkohle :-(

@pulpot so sieht es noch immer aus. Viele cz und polen. Hier in Privlaka alles zu bis auf 1 Restaurant.

Fisch gibts auch kaum. Hab heut versucht mit ner kleinen, lebenden Bandbrasse auf ca 3,5m Tiefe... Nüscht. Nicht mal Petermännchen lassen sich hier aus dem Sand locken. Dabei gehn die hier sonst wie Sau auf sardinenstück oder calamari.
Zu allem Überfluss noch schön das Fell verbrannt und n Zeh gestaucht. N Hagelkorn im Auge gabs gratis dazu. Ohne den Drückerfisch wäre der Urlaub schon aus dem Hirn gestrichen. Und den gibts zu Hause, auf Holzkohle zusammen mit  hausgemachtem Wein und Pelinkovac von Freunden in Erinnerung an einen Corona-Risikogebiet-Urlaub ohne Corona, dafür mit viel Platz, wenig Touristen und leider wenig großen  Fischen.


----------



## pulpot (17. September 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> @ Dario, ham ihn eingefroren. Auch hier kein grillen mit holzkohle :-(


Zum Grillen ist es bestimmt besser die Haut dran zu lassen und nicht abzuziehen ...?


> Fisch gibts auch kaum. Hab heut versucht mit ner kleinen, lebenden Bandbrasse auf ca 3,5m Tiefe... Nüscht. Nicht mal Petermännchen lassen sich hier aus dem Sand locken. Dabei gehn die hier sonst wie Sau auf sardinenstück oder calamari.
> Zu allem Überfluss noch schön das Fell verbrannt und n Zeh gestaucht. N Hagelkorn im Auge gabs gratis dazu. Ohne den Drückerfisch wäre der Urlaub schon aus dem Hirn gestrichen. Und den gibts zu Hause, auf Holzkohle zusammen mit  hausgemachtem Wein und Pelinkovac von Freunden in Erinnerung an einen Corona-Risikogebiet-Urlaub ohne Corona, dafür mit viel Platz, wenig Touristen und leider wenig großen  Fischen.


Die Kroaten sagten mir schon Anfang August, dass dieses Jahr das Wasser so warm ist, dass alle größeren Fische sich ins Tiefe verzogen haben und erst bei deutlicher Abkühlung wieder unter Land zu fangen sind. Da das Wetter seitdem anhielt, wird das wohl nicht besser geworden sein. Habe dieses Jahr auch kaum Stellnetze gesehen. Ein Vermieter hatte auch nur 2mal welche draussen weil Freunde da waren, und die grillen wollten. War auch mehr oder weniger eine Nullnummer für die. Da bist Du in Privlaka ja erst recht am falschen Platz, wenn dort alles ganz flach ist.


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. September 2020)

Ist hier auch so , Fische stehen recht tief, rel weit draußen. Vom Ufer ging die ganze Zeit nix, z. B. Dorade. 
Heute ein paar Mahis an einer weedline gefunden. Auch ziemlich weit raus. 
Benny wird auch noch berichten. 
Foto hochladen geht mit Handy immer noch nicht.....


----------



## senner (17. September 2020)

Schöne Fische hier wieder. Super


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. September 2020)

Nix , nada.
Das Wasser ist einfach zu warm. Makrelen sind zwar da, beißen aber nicht. Ich war mit dem Boot raus  in der Rasabucht
und sah wie die TUNE DIE Makrelen jagten, keine 30 m entfernt. 
Geiles Erlebnis morgen um 6 Uhr30


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. September 2020)

Hey Brillendorsch. Alarm!!!! Du meinst nicht etwa die bucht von Rosas.??? Da bin ich ja auch grad.
Wo bitte hast du tunas gesehen??Ich hätte gern Infos.
Oder waren es Bonitos?
Sicher, dass es welche waren??
6 Uhr 30 hab ich allerdings noch geschlummert, Sonne geht erst 1 Stunde später auf.
Wasser hat übrigens 23 Grad, soo viel ist das nicht


----------



## pulpot (18. September 2020)

Ich glaube Brillendorsch meint das hier: https://www.google.de/maps/search/rasa+/@45.0105494,14.0061711,12z. Südwestlich von Rieka in HR.


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. September 2020)

Habs auch schon gemerkt, Kroatien. 
Fehlalarm. 
Tunas keinen gesehen bisher., heute auch weedline weg, keine Vögel. 
Nur ein paar makrelen und einen kleinen bonito gefangen. 
Jetzt soll Wind und Regen kommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. September 2020)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Hey Brillendorsch. Alarm!!!! Du meinst nicht etwa die bucht von Rosas.??? Da bin ich ja auch grad.
> Wo bitte hast du tunas gesehen??Ich hätte gern Infos.
> Oder waren es Bonitos?
> Sicher, dass es welche waren??
> ...


nein, die Rasabucht Istrien.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. September 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Ich glaube Brillendorsch meint das hier: https://www.google.de/maps/search/rasa+/@45.0105494,14.0061711,12z. Südwestlich von Rieka in HR.


korekt, die Tune waren so zwischen 100 und 150 Kg


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. September 2020)

Sonnenaufgang tatsächlich erst 7 Uhr 15,  war aber schon hell genug um raus zu tuckern.
Hatte die Hoffnung, dass so früh morgens etwas gehen könnte.
Tun hätte klappen können, hab aber keine Lizenz und kein Gerät dafür, von einer 25 PS Dieselschnecke so einen zu drillen
ist sicher auch nicht alltäglich


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. September 2020)

Die Bucht ist eigentlich für sehr gute Wobas bekannt, Die Mündung des Rasaflusses am Beginn der Fjordähnlichen Bucht
ist eines der wichtigsten Laichgebiete für Brancin in der nördlichen Adria.
Heute morgen hab ich einen erwischt, sage und schreibe 18 cm lang


----------



## Krallblei (19. September 2020)

Hi ihr 

Mir ging Anfang vom Urlaub das Handy kaputt und dazu keine Digicam dabei.

Bericht dauert noch weil Laptop auch futsch.

Eins vorweg. Gefangen habe ich fleissig. 
Gruss


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. September 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mündung des Rasaflusses am Beginn der Fjordähnlichen Bucht



*Hi,*

Ich hab mir Fotos angeschaut von der Bucht, dass ist ja wirklich ein wunderschoenes Revier mit sehr viel Gruen!  Die Tunas schwammen in der Bucht oder im Meer vor der Bucht?  

*Gruesse aus Spanien und noch viel Erfolg
Juergen*


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. September 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Hi,*
> 
> Ich hab mir Fotos angeschaut von der Bucht, dass ist ja wirklich ein wunderschoenes Revier mit sehr viel Gruen!  Die Tunas schwammen in der Bucht oder im Meer vor der Bucht?
> 
> ...


sie schwammen in der Bucht, wie mir einheimische Freunde berichten, kommt das öfter vor. 
Meißtens seien sie aber nur etwa 50 bis 70 Kg. 
Die Bucht ist 18 Km lang und bis zu 70 m tief.  Delphine kommen auch öfter mal rein. 
Und ja, landschaftlich ist es ein Traum, relativ wenig Touristen, weil die wohl lieber auf der Westseite Istriens sind (Porec, Rovinj usw.)

Heute war es zwar nur 29 Grad, aber nix gefangen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. September 2020)

*Danke, ist wohl so was wie ein Geheimtipp bei Euch. Ich muss Kroatien besuchen.*

Was mir auffaelt, es gibt unzaehlige Anlegestellen in der Bucht und das Wasser ist kristallklar. In meinem Spanien, jeder Rinnsaal ins Meer ist truebe und die Fluesse....der Ebro und andere, darueber will ich gar nicht reden!

Ansonsten, ich sag immer: Wenn man ein Boot hat wie Du, gibt es zwei Moeglichkeiten, es sind keine Fische da oder man macht was falsch. Meine Erfahrung: 3 Tage Nichtbeissen ist das Limit um diese Jahreszeit, zumindest hier bei mir und Schneider, das ist im Herbst hier ganz selten.

*Gruesse Juergen und Erfolg

P.S. Hier 31 grad, Wasser 27 !*


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. September 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Danke, ist wohl so was wie ein Geheimtipp bei Euch. Ich muss Kroatien besuchen.*
> 
> Was mir auffaelt, es gibt unzaehlige Anlegestellen in der Bucht und das Wasser ist kristallklar. In meinem Spanien, jeder Rinnsaal ins Meer ist truebe und die Fluesse....der Ebro und andere, darueber will ich gar nicht reden!
> 
> ...


Das Wasser ist hier in Istrien immer kristallklar, weil es keine Sand oder gar Schlickflächen gibt.
Das Boot gehört nicht mir, sondern einem Freund. Es ist eine alte Dieselschnecke und ich darf es nutzen.
Allerdings musste ich meinem Freund zusagen, dass ich nicht aufs offene Meer hinaus fahre. Was ich natürlich auch nicht tue.
Ich hab auch nur max. 2-3 Std. Angelzeit, der Rest ist meiner Frau gewippnet.
Sicherlich mach ich auch das Eine oder Andere falsch und die Fische  sind laut Einheimischen wohl wegen zu warmen Wassers zur Zeit hauptsächlich
im offenem Meer. Außer Makrelen, die sind wohl noch da , aber sehr träge.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. September 2020)

*Das erste Mal heute seit Montag wieder auf dem Wasser im Golf de Valencia:











Das Meer hatte sich heute nach reichlich Wind die Woche beruhigt :





*


----------



## Nacktangler (22. September 2020)

Hach Leute, einfach toll, so viele Fischbilder zu sehen. Und erst diese Harmonie!
Für mich, die Frau und den winzigen Nachwuchsangler geht es hoffentlich in weniger als zwei Wochen nach Samos, Griechenland.
Irgendwie kann ich es noch nicht glauben... der letzte Versuch eines Urlaubs ist an Ostern gescheitert, danach kam erstmal Nachwuchs... und jetzt... hoffe ich von Herzen, dass uns nichts dazwischen kommt.
Der Plan ist - Online-Arbeit sei Dank - sich dort etwas länger häuslich einzurichten - eventuell bis Weihnachten, um möglichst lange die Gewässer dort unsicher zu machen.
Die vielen Bilder von Wolfsbarschen, Bonitos und Bootstouren machen mich natürlich heiß wie Frittenfett! Danke an euch Poster, dass ihr uns Daheimgebliebene mit Stoff versorgt


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. September 2020)

Dann drücken auch wir die Daumen um immer mit Berichten von dir versorgt zu werden !


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. September 2020)

Ich bekomm von hier aus leider keine Bilder hochgeladen, (vieleicht bin ich zu blöd dafür)
3 Wobas konnte ich heute Morgen für den Grill verhaften. 42, 44 und 48 cm.
Das Wetter ist umgeschwungen, letzte Nacht starke Gewitter, heute Sonne 23 Grad.


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. September 2020)

Das Problem mit den Bildern hab ich auch. 
Meine Fotos sind aber auch schlecht.
Heute habe ich welche von Delfinen gemacht. Die sind ganz dicht vorbei geschwommen und haben extra für mich noch eine Sprung pirouette gedreht. 
Wenn sich die vereinzelten tunas so angestrengt hätten, wer weiß.... 
Eine Bonito frenzy gab es auch noch, zu weit weg und zu spät dran. 
Aber ein klasse Tag...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. September 2020)

*Das Meer ist im Moment im Golf von Valencia nicht ungefaehrlicn.

Gestern* wie aus heiterem Himmel ein Gewitter auf dem Meer und ein richtiger Sturm. Vollgas und zurueck in den Hafen- Angeln fiel aus.
*Heute:* erst ein paar kleine Fische- dann Regen und ein Regenbogen. Schoen anzusehen.


















Heute war wohl der letzte Tag dieses Jahres mit 30 grad, morgen Wind und die Temperaturen paendeln sich um 22-24 grad fuer die naechten Tage ein. Wassertemperatur ist hier immer noch 26 grad- in Ufernaehe beisst nichts!
Allen die noch am Wasser sind, weiter Erfolg.


*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Angorafrosch (24. September 2020)

Viel Glück allen die noch am Meer Angeln können. 
Wie schon geschrieben wurde -> am Ufer ist/war es im Sommer zu warm für größere Fische. Nicht das ich am Meer je etwas über 30cm gefangen hätte, aber dieses Jahr war ein Fall für Pelincovac/betrinkovac . Heut gibt's dann endlich den Fisch aus Kroatien. Wetter in München ist grad noch zu ertragen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. September 2020)

Heute gab es einen Fisch von 37 cm am Meerforellenblinker.
Mein Freund sagte es sei ein Oslic und er würde gut schmecken, auch die Größe sei ok.
Tanta Google sagte mir dann, dass es ein mitteleuropäischer Seehecht ist.
Ich fing schon Seehechte in Norwegen, irgendwie sahen die etwas anders und vor  Allem größer aus.
Lecker war er.
Es handelt sich wohl um 2 Arten.
In Pula in der Fischhalle hab ich auch welche gesehen in ähnlicher Größe


----------



## Angorafrosch (24. September 2020)

Wen es interessiert -> der Drückerfisch war lecker. Die Fettschicht macht einiges her und der Zwerg hatte echt fette Knochen... also leicht zu essen. Barsch und Meerjunker natürlich auch. Sehr lecker alles.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. September 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Drückerfisch war lecker.





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mein Freund sagte es sei ein Oslic und er würde gut schmecken



*Jungs, Lust kann man schon bekommen nach Kroatien zu fahren, die schoene Rasasbucht, Drueckerfische und Oslik essen- nie gesehen solche Fische!*

Und dann noch, um Jezera sollen Mittelmeerspeerfische massenhaft rumschwimmen- aber windig ist es im Moment wohl auch dort.

Wer vom Urlaub zurueck ist- erinnert Euch an die besten Momente- wer noch am Wasser ist- viel Erfolg. Und wer bald noch in den Urlaub faehrt- freut ich drauf!

*Gruesse Juergen aus dem im Moment sehr windigen Golf de Valencia*


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. September 2020)

Ja, heute war es sehr windig, selbst in der Bucht war an rausfahren nicht zu denken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. September 2020)

Immer noch sehr windig, es regnet stark und nur noch max. 16 Grad , nach 36 Grad vorige Woche.


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2020)

Hi Jungs

Wollte noch bissl was zu Spanien schreiben.
Jetzt erstmal nur von der Angellei mit Dieter auf dem Boot. Zierfisch Bonito.

Weiss gar nicht mehr. Ich glaube wir waren 3 mal draussen. Kann sein das wir bei der ersten Tour Schneider waren. Wollten ja gezielt nach Vögeln und Frenzies schauen.

Beim zweiten Mal haben wir dann Vögel gefunden die auf dem Wasser hockten. Mehr nicht. Wir beschlossen dann Pause zu machen und zu warten. 

Nur Gott weiss was dann Dieter durch den Kopf ging. Jedenfalls wirft er einen Jig raus, lässt den Bügel offen und steckt die Ruhe in den Halter. Er dreht sich um und greift warum auch immer zu einer anderen Rute.........

Bis dahin waren wir beide absolut tiefenentspannt .............

Und. BOOOOM direkt neben uns baut sich eine mega Frenzie auf. Ich werfe sofort und zack hängt der erste Bonito!!!  
Dieter will auch werfen doch er hat Probleme mit der Schnur und dem Spitzenring :/
Ich drille den Fisch ans Boot. Boar der ist echt saugut. Dieter ist am fluchen wie Sau!  Und ich hab mich mitsamt Fisch in der Schnur verfangen die Dieter zuvor ausgeworfen hat  

Verliere ihn. 

Dieter wirft mitterweile und die Schnur ist stramm Kann nicht werfen. Das totale Chaos an Board. Chaos Chaos ich sag's euch  
Ich bin mit der Schnur beschäftigt....die Frenzie geht ab. Das Wasser kocht und hat den Siedepunkt lange überschritten 
Dieter holt sich seine Fische und ich dann auch. 

Unheimlich geile Drills an der 50gr Spinnrute

Wir haben 5 Minuten so geflucht ich sag's euch, aber dann war's einfach geil!!!!
Sporne Dieter an. Teilweise bei einem!!! Wurf 3 Fische verloren und doch einen gefangen! Erinnerungen an 2019!
Der Hammer!. 

Wären wir bereit gewesen ich bin mir sicher 
10 Bonitos für jeden wären drin gewesen.

Was eine geile Action. ICH LIEBE solche Momente wenn das Wasser kocht. Jeder Wurf einen Biss bringt 

Die Grössen waren meine. 2,3 und 2,4 kg


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2020)




----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2020)

Sind dann noch Kilometer fressen gegangen. Auf der Suche nach Thunfisch. Das Tackle für die Grossen hatten wir stets dabei....leider Erfolglos

2021!

An einem Tag hatten wir komischen Seenebel!
Wir sind aber raus weil das Meer spiegelglatt war. 
Es war war wohl der lustigste Tag ever auf dem Wasser. Wir haben nach 1 Stunde und paar drehern komplett die Orientierung verloren. Es war auf dem Wasser wie in einem Traum.Eine andere Welt.Wasser und Himmel verschmolzen total krass. Wir sahen Sachen wie im Dilirirum. GPS half nicht wirklich. Wir wussten zwar wo wir sind ungefähr aber sicher waren wir uns nicht   

Nach Stunden sahen wir wieder Ufer!

Kein Fisch an dem Tag aber unheimlich geile Erfahrung


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2020)

Aufstehen 5 Meter laufen.

Mein Platz und danach Dieters!


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2020)

Mit dem Kajak hab ich 2020 alles übertroffen. Berichtete ja schon über Juli (20Wölfe) August (67 Wölfe) und jetzt im September schluckten nochmal sagenhalfte 47 Barsche meinen Köder! 
134 Wolfsbarsche.
Sicher viele Kleine von 20-25cm. Aber jetzt im September ging es mit 1kg plus richtig ab. So konnte ich auch mein Pb mit 2.4 kg fangen. 
Habe aber fast keine Bilder. Als ich vom Angeln kam war Frau mit Handy oft am Strand.. so keine Bilder.
Jedenfalls geile Angellei einsam mit mit dem Kajak auf dem ruhigen Fluss.
Aber ehrlich selbst Ruten 1,80m  mit 1-10 gr und mini Daiwa sind noch zu stark für Wölfe. Da muss ich mir überlegen wie das 2021 laufen soll. Irgendwie soll es ja auch eine Herausforderung sein.
In Erinnerung an August als an demTackle der 10kg Karpfen hing


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (28. September 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Viel Glück allen die noch am Meer Angeln können.
> Wie schon geschrieben wurde -> am Ufer ist/war es im Sommer zu warm für größere Fische. Nicht das ich am Meer je etwas über 30cm gefangen hätte, aber dieses Jahr war ein Fall für Pelincovac/betrinkovac . Heut gibt's dann endlich den Fisch aus Kroatien. Wetter in München ist grad noch zu ertragen.
> 
> 
> ...


Petri erst mal.
Du kommst auch aus München?
Ich bin seit 3 Wochen zurück...schnüff.
Hatte ein ganz passables Angeln für meine Verhältnisse.
Guter Start, angenehme Mitte und ein versöhnlicher Abschluss.
Meine Tastatur will leider nicht mehr bzw.mein Rechner mobbt sie aber Bilder Posten sollte ich hinbekommen.
Glückwünsche an alle Fänger waren schöne Fische dabei.


----------



## Angorafrosch (28. September 2020)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Euch so wenn ihr mit Einheimischen befreundet seid?
Kurze Schilderung -> in Kroatien wird nachgeschenkt wenn das Glas leer ist. Hatte bei mir nen fotzen-rausch ausgelöst und ich habe direkt in der ersten Nacht die Leiter vom Dachbett verfehlt. 
Klingt etwa so wie wenn eine 80 kg Bowling Kugel aus 1,5m auf n Leichtbautisch fällt... Nur das die danach keinen Schmerzen hat und nix sagt.
Fazit: Zeigezeh gebrochen, Abschürfungen an den unmöglichsten Stellen und Schmerzen im Fuß, weil Kroatien ist FlipFlop Gebiet. 
Tags darauf wurde ich aufgeklärt: wenn du nix mehr willst... Trink einfach nie aus; andernfalls wird nachgeschenkt und angestoßen. Nette, liebenswerte, Gastfreundlichkeit.
Wie ist das in Spanien, Italien, Frankreich, etc.?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. September 2020)

und wenn Pelinkovatch alle ist, kommt Smokva,, dann Sliwo usw. und immer dazu Malvasia und roter Teran,
man muss da schon etwas auf sich aufpassen


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. September 2020)

Vor diesem Hintergrund sind die Grillabende mit Freunden doch wesentlich erfolgreicher als die Angeltage.
Hicks


----------



## pulpot (29. September 2020)

Und wenn der Sohn der Vermieter im Nachbarort einen Weinkeller hat, dann steht unterm Tisch immer ein 5l Weißweinkanister und daneben einer mit Rotwein. Bloß gut für mich, dass ich immer beizeiten ins Bett gehe, wegen des Töchterchens und weil ich ja so früh zum Angeln muss. Aber meine Frau hat schon komplette Urlaubstage verloren, weil es ihr unmöglich war, das Bett zu verlassen. Besonders krass war das 2018 während der Fußball-WM ... das war so geil!


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. September 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Und wenn der Sohn der Vermieter im Nachbarort einen Weinkeller hat, dann steht unterm Tisch immer ein 5l Weißweinkanister und daneben einer mit Rotwein. Bloß gut für mich, dass ich immer beizeiten ins Bett gehe, wegen des Töchterchens und weil ich ja so früh zum Angeln muss. Aber meine Frau hat schon komplette Urlaubstage verloren, weil es ihr unmöglich war, das Bett zu verlassen. Besonders krass war das 2018 während der Fußball-WM ... das war so geil!


sag ich ja, Malvasia und roter Teran, dies sind hiesigen am häufigsten vorkommenden Rebsorten.
Dazu die selbstgemachten Liköre aus allem, was die Natur hier bietet und immer ziemlich hochprozentig.

Und wenn die Einheimischen dich in ihr Herz geschlossen haben, fließt das alles in Strömen.
Dazu Prsut (luftgetrockneter Schinken), Käse , Brot und gutes Olivenöl.
Da kann es passieren, dass der magere Fang vom Angeltag auf dem Grill verbrennt.


----------



## pulpot (30. September 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sag ich ja, Malvasia und roter Teran, dies sind hiesigen am häufigsten vorkommenden Rebsorten.
> Dazu die selbstgemachten Liköre aus allem, was die Natur hier bietet und immer ziemlich hochprozentig.


Genau so, nur dass in Süddalmatien die Weine Rucatac und Plavac heißen. Und bei den Schnäpsen/Likören hat man das Gefühl, dass die Kroaten den ganzen Winter mit Schnapsbrennen und Einlegen von Früchten verbringen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Oktober 2020)

Bin wieder daheim, an weiteres Angeln war wetterbedingt leider nicht mehr zu denken.
Aber immerhin konnte ich in dieser äußerst knappen Angelzeit 3 schöne Wobas und einen Oslic verhaften.
Der Bann ist also gebrochen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Oktober 2020)

Zu erwähnen bleibt noch der Besuch in einer hervorragenden Ginbrennerei, (zum Glück musste ich nicht selbst fahren)
Nach der Frage, ob wir zum ersten mal da seien, wurde aufgetischt Prsut, Käse Brot und Olivenöl zum satt essen. Dann ungefähr 30 verschiedene
Liköre zwischen 25 und 40 Vol.% . und 4 verschiedene Sorten Gin aus eigener Herstellung in Spitzenqualität flossen in Strömen.
Vom Gin Carbun kaufte ich dann auch 2 Flaschen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Oktober 2020)

*Liebe Bordies,*

allen die so lieb ueber den Urlaub berichtet haben, danke von uns.
Es geht nicht darum, den groessten Fisch zu fangen, es geht darum, eine schoene Zeit zu haben. Na ja, die in Spanien im Urlaub waren, haben wohl nicht so viel zu berichten ueber Wein- und Likoerspass wie die Kroatienurlauber! Ein Grund mehr nach Kroatien fuer uns zu reisen!
Wir, meine Ehefrau und ich, fangen jede Woche Fisch- es gibt im Mittelmeer noch welchen, so wie den gestern gefangen Amberjack gute 60 cm.
Diesen Fisch haette man mit dem Schlauchboot fangen koennen 400 m vom Ufer auf Tiefe 12m.
Ich bin mir sicher, wir fangen in diesem wunderschoenen Monat Oktober und auch im November noch viele Fische, wie eben jedes Jahr.
Wenn es was ganz aussergewoehnliches Grosses oder Schoenes gibt, melden wir uns wieder.
Ansonsten, Dario, ich glaube im Namen aller zu sprechen, Du bist dran mit dem Winter DEntex.


*Gruesse aus Spanien     Inga und Juergen














*


----------



## Nacktangler (4. Oktober 2020)

Kurze Zwischenmeldung von mir:
Die Berichte müssen wohl noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Flug wäre eigentlich in 5 Stunden, aber ich war zu blöd das Einreiseformular für Griechenland richtig auszufüllen. Heute Nacht im Traum ist es mir dann komischerweise noch gekommen. Leider kann man nur bis 24:00 h am Tag vor der Einreise noch etwas ändern. Also Flüge futsch, nächster Anlauf eventuell am Dienstag ab Frankfurt...
Das kommt davon, wenn man zu viel gleichzeitig um die Ohren hat. Von euch wohnt nicht zufällig jemand am Flughafen, bei dem ich mein Auto für 2 Monate parken könnte?


----------



## senner (4. Oktober 2020)

Die blaue Kiste schlägt wieder zu. Petri. 



Krallblei schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich selbst Ruten 1,80m  mit 1-10 gr und mini Daiwa sind noch zu stark für Wölfe. Da muss ich mir überlegen wie das 2021 laufen soll. Irgendwie soll es ja auch eine Herausforderung sein.


Bleibt dir ja fast nur noch übrig mit UL Forellen- oder BFS-Gerät loszuziehen. Schön abgeräumt mit den Wölfen, freu mich für dich, dass es so stark lief!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. Oktober 2020)

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenmeldung von mir:
> Die Berichte müssen wohl noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Flug wäre eigentlich in 5 Stunden, aber ich war zu blöd das Einreiseformular für Griechenland richtig auszufüllen. Heute Nacht im Traum ist es mir dann komischerweise noch gekommen. Leider kann man nur bis 24:00 h am Tag vor der Einreise noch etwas ändern. Also Flüge futsch, nächster Anlauf eventuell am Dienstag ab Frankfurt...
> Das kommt davon, wenn man zu viel gleichzeitig um die Ohren hat. Von euch wohnt nicht zufällig jemand am Flughafen, bei dem ich mein Auto für 2 Monate parken könnte?


Frage an den nacktanger, wo lag den der Fehler beim ausfüllen des Formulars? 
Vg Kay


----------



## Salt (5. Oktober 2020)

senner schrieb:


> Die blaue Kiste schlägt wieder zu. Petri.
> 
> 
> Bleibt dir ja fast nur noch übrig mit UL Forellen- oder BFS-Gerät loszuziehen. Schön abgeräumt mit den Wölfen, freu mich für dich, dass es so stark lief!



Wäre da nicht mal der Zeitpunkt die Zielsetzung zu überdenken? Klasse statt Masse....
Oder halt Fliegerute Klasse 2, kann ich mir gut vom Kayak vorstellen. 

Ansonsten haste aber ordentlich abgeräumt mit den Wölfen @Krallblei 
Ich komme wohl auf ca 60stk dies Jahr, für mich auch mit großem Abstand das beste Ergebnis mit den Barschen


----------



## Krallblei (5. Oktober 2020)

Och auf die Barsche 20-30cm könnte ich verzichten 
Grössere Köder ich hab probiert, aber dann geht gar nichts mehr.

Ich denke es ist soweit schon okay. 
Wichtig ist die gute Zeit auf dem Wasser.

Fliege ist nix für mich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2020)

Alle hier am berichten von ihren Rekorden bei den Wobas...

Der einzige Rekord, den ich dieses Jahr habe, ist ein Negativrekord was Spanienaufenthalte betrifft... 1x 2 Wochen. Scheiß Corona...

Eure Berichte sind der einzige Lichtblick. Hoffe da kommen noch viele! Jürgen schöner AJ!


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei Euch so wenn ihr mit Einheimischen befreundet seid?
> Kurze Schilderung -> in Kroatien wird nachgeschenkt wenn das Glas leer ist. Hatte bei mir nen fotzen-rausch ausgelöst und ich habe direkt in der ersten Nacht die Leiter vom Dachbett verfehlt.
> Klingt etwa so wie wenn eine 80 kg Bowling Kugel aus 1,5m auf n Leichtbautisch fällt... Nur das die danach keinen Schmerzen hat und nix sagt.
> Fazit: Zeigezeh gebrochen, Abschürfungen an den unmöglichsten Stellen und Schmerzen im Fuß, weil Kroatien ist FlipFlop Gebiet.
> ...



Ich hoffe, der Zeh tut nicht mehr so weh. Also bei uns ist das tasächlich leider so, dass sich von den Spaniern noch kaum einer eine Bude in den Urlaubsorten leisten kann... Dementsprechend ist das mit dem Trinken schonmal schwierig. Ich erinnere mich allerdings sehr gut daran, dass wir das mal umgekehrt mit einem Spanier gemacht haben. Die Spanier trinken ja eigentlich nicht so viel Schnaps. Der Obstler hat ihn dann gekillt 

Edit: Ich glaube aber, dass so ziemlich jedes Völkchen südlich von uns gastfreundlicher ist als wir.


----------



## Salt (5. Oktober 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Scheiß Corona...


Da hast du wirklich recht Dario. Jetzt sieht es ja schon so aus, als wenn selbst in Deutschland das Reisen wieder schwieriger wird, geschweige denn ins Ausland. 
Hoffentlich müssen wir uns das nicht auch noch komplett 2021 reinziehen! 

Drücke allen die grade unten sind oder es noch vorhaben dies Jahr die Daumen das alles glatt geht

@Krallblei was für lures fischt du eigentlich dort? 
Evtl mal Softbaits am Offset Haken probieren, die lassen sich auch mit leichtem Gerät gut werfen aber die Mircos bleiben vielleicht nicht so schnell hängen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2020)

@Salt Ja Olaf ihr Berliner dürft bald nichtmal mehr die Stadt verlassen... Dann könnt ihr wieder Stiefel angeln in der Spree. Hab gehört Kay hat da Erfahrung


----------



## Krallblei (5. Oktober 2020)

@Salt.

Kleine Gummifische um die 5-8cm. Jigkopf so 3-6Gramm. Farbe silbergrün.


----------



## Salt (5. Oktober 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @Salt Ja Olaf ihr Berliner dürft bald nichtmal mehr die Stadt verlassen... Dann könnt ihr wieder Stiefel angeln in der Spree. Hab gehört Kay hat da Erfahrung


Ernsthaft  die Geschichte kenne ich noch garnich 
Aktuell fängt man wohl zwischen Stiefeln und Einkaufswagen auch mal nen Zander aber so richtig lockt mich das nicht mehr. 

@Krallblei wie tief ist denn dein Wasser? 
Würde wahrscheinlich dann nen 8-10cm gummi mit 2/0er Offset am Texas Rig oder Weightless an der Oberfläche probieren. Aber die Barsche haben ja leider ein großes Maul, wird schwer die kleinen auszuschalten


----------



## Seriola (5. Oktober 2020)

Die Kleinen zu umgehen halte ich für aussichtslos, da wahrscheinlich keine oder nur verschwindend gering grosse Fische jetzt unter Land sind. Sie mischen sich auch selten in die Kindergärten... Es ist noch nicht die Zeit für grosse Fische. Mit den ersten Unwettern und Kälteeinbrüchen, sowie den ersten Regenbächen kommen auch die größeren WoBas unter Land. Ab Mitte November geht es in GRE meistens los und bis Ende Februar hat man immer eine gute Chance am richtigen Spot. Ich denke das wird sich auch bei euch ähnlich verhalten.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Oktober 2020)

Gestern: 5  Fische im  Golf de Valencia gefangen-  hier *aussergewoehlich* farbpraechtige Bilder   fuer Euch!


----------



## Krallblei (6. Oktober 2020)

Petri Jürgen.


Da wo die Wölfe hocken ist sehr sehr sehr flach! Zum Teil nur 10-20cm.


----------



## hans albers (8. Oktober 2020)

> Zum Teil nur 10-20cm.


----------



## 1joma1 (10. Oktober 2020)

Liebe Mittelmeerangler,
Kennt jemand vielleicht diesen Fisch? Habe ich in Dugi Otok Inshore beim Stöckerangeln mit Sabikkimontage auf ca. 40m
gefangen. Etwa 40cm lang


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Oktober 2020)

1joma1 schrieb:


> Liebe Mittelmeerangler,
> Kennt jemand vielleicht diesen Fisch? Habe ich in Dugi Otok Inshore beim Stöckerangeln mit Sabikkimontage auf ca. 40m
> gefangen. Etwa 40cm lang



Sieht aus, wie ein Fisch aus der Gattung der Haarschwänze. 
Laut Wikipedia sollte es die allerdings nicht im Mittelmeer geben. Info: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haarschwänze


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Oktober 2020)

Degenfisch evtl.








						Strumpfbandfisch – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Oktober 2020)

Es sollte dieser sein. Bei uns in der Region kann man sie auf dem Fischmarkt unter dem namen cinta kaufen








						Cepola macrophthalma - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## zulu (10. Oktober 2020)

Ja, der ist recht häufig vor den Kornaten , kleine  gehen den Trawlern regelmäßig ins Netz 
und  als wertloser Beifang entsorgt .
Einen richtigen Namen habe ich noch nicht gehört , nur sowas wie Schnürsenkel.
Könnte glavoc evtl wissen


----------



## 1joma1 (10. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dario hat sicher recht mit *Cepola macrophthalma *aus der Familie der Bandfische. 
Interessant wäre auch der deutsche oder kroatische Name


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Oktober 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> : Ich glaube aber, dass so ziemlich jedes Völkchen südlich von uns gastfreundlicher ist als wir.


Da bin ich ganz und gar Deiner Meinung


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. Oktober 2020)

Zu dem Fisch kann ich leider nix sagen außer... Es ist kein Degenfisch. Die sind eher wie Aale mit fiesen Zähnen. Tiefsee. Eher nicht auf 40m zu finden. Gibt's in Portugal recht häufig zu kaufen. Und dann oft noch mit nem 6/0 Haken im Schlund. Selten unter 1m und sehr lecker. Foto folgt
.


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. Oktober 2020)

Degenfisch, Portugal 2013. Gekauft


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. Oktober 2020)

Wenn wer  dahin kommt... Portugal...Die gibt's auch in Schwarz.


----------



## Bertone (12. Oktober 2020)

Jup, lecker. Nächtens kommen die bei Madeira auf 100-200m hoch, man muss sie nur finden. Dumm ist: die reichern Schwermetalle an, also mal probieren, dann ist gut. Alternativ 'stippt' man sich Bläuel, oder holt ein paar Täubchen im Supermarkt und grillt in Chili-Senf-Marinade.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Oktober 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Dumm ist: die reichern Schwermetalle an, also mal probieren, dann ist gut.



Beim Degenfisch soll man wohl die Haut und die Leber nicht essen und die grossen Fische meiden. Ist eine Delikatesse und nicht billig- daher, wird ihn kaum jemand jeden Tag essen..

Aber egal, im Mittelmeer gibt es die nicht, aber unsere Baracudas sind wohl auch nicht die unbelastesten mit Schwermetallen!


----------



## Seriola (13. Oktober 2020)

Degenfische gibt's auch im Mare Med


----------



## Salt (13. Oktober 2020)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Sieht aus, wie ein Fisch aus der Gattung der Haarschwänze.
> Laut Wikipedia sollte es die allerdings nicht im Mittelmeer geben. Info: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haarschwänze


Na zumindest die silbernen Degenfische gibt's reichlich im Mittelmeer und lassen sich grade im Winter an vielen Tiefwasserspots nachts vom Ufer aus fangen. Besonders auf jigs und vibration lures


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Oktober 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Jup, lecker.



Genau!

*Madeira / Portugel:*

Das hier lesen und Appetit bekommen:




			Der Fisch aus der Tiefsee
		

 









						Schwarzer Degenfisch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





*Unser Mittelmeerfisch  hat mit dem "schwarzen" wenig zu tun:*









						Strumpfbandfisch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Oktober 2020)

Vorab ich kenn mich mit den Degenfischen nicht aus, habe aber natürlich trotzdem eine Meinung (so wie sich das im Internet gehört). 

Jan sagte, dass es die silbernen Degenfischen bei ihnen vor Nizza auch gibt und sie sehr lecker seien. 

Zu den Schwermetallen bin ich ganz der Meinung von Jürgen. Man isst die ja nicht jeden Tag. Und ganz ehrlich mir ist jeder Fisch aus dem Meer lieber, als Billigfleisch aus Massentierhaltung, wo Grenzwerte die Entsorgung von Dioxin über Futtermittel erlauben. Man muss sich auch nicht vor allem und jedem Angst machen. Ein Wildgefangener Fisch ist für mich immer noch eines der besten Lebensmittel die es gibt. Den lasse ich mir auch nicht schlecht reden.  

Wäre aber mal ein interessanter Fisch als Angelziel. Habe ich mich auch schonmal mit beschäftigt. Aber in meiner Region gibts zwar einen Tiefseegraben, aber keinerlei Infos zu diesen Fischen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. Oktober 2020)

Markos Vidalis hat dazu ein video:


----------



## Seriola (14. Oktober 2020)

Markos hat auch Vids beim gezielten Fischen auf Silber Degenfisch im Winter vom Hafen aus. Auf 30-40mtr wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Oktober 2020)

*Sind zwei schoene Videos von Markos Vidalis.

Meine Regel ist, suche nicht- fang das, was beisst *und im Moment beissen im Golf von Valencia Amberjack und little little Tunny. Unsere gefangenen Tunny schwimmen alle wieder.
Diesen Monat haben wir bereits ueber 20zig AJs gefangen. Einige schwimmen auch wieder, und nicht jeder kleine hat so ein Pech - Drilling voll ins Auge:








So etwas ist dann die unschoene Seite unseres Hobbys.

*Es gab auch einige richtig fette AJ:*








*Heute, das erste Mal wieder Gras angeschwemmt, vielleicht wird es doch noch was mit Mahi-Mahi dieses Jahr!*









*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. Oktober 2020)

Seriola schrieb:


> Markos hat auch Vids beim gezielten Fischen auf Silber Degenfisch im Winter vom Hafen aus. Auf 30-40mtr wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2020)

@Juergen Mittelmeer Wie warm ist das Wasser denn noch bei euch? Immerhin bestand diese Weedline ja scheinbar noch Großteils aus Seegras. Bei uns mittlerweile auch gerne mal zu signifikanten Teilen aus insbesondere Styroporkugeln.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Oktober 2020)

*Dario,*
Wasser ist bei uns 22/23 C mit Geber an der Oberflaeche gemessen. Muell war bei uns im Mai ein Problem. Jetzt nur ab und an Netz- oder Longlineteile. Das Gras wurde nach dem gestrigen Sturm angeschwemmt. Wenn wir heute oder spaetestens morgen wieder aufs Meer fahren, werden wir Weedlines suchen.
Uebrigens- je suedlicher, desto groesser die Fische. Die AJ sind bei uns jetzt 3-4 kg, in Denia 5-8 kg!
Trifft auch auf die fast ausgerotteten roten Gambas zu. Bild fuer welche aus Denia- in Taragona sind die halb so gross.

*Gruesse Juergen*








*Andreas,*

genau das Video von Markos Vidalos meinte ich auch, als ich schrieb:



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Sind zwei schoene Videos von Markos Vidalis.



*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## glavoc (15. Oktober 2020)

Moin,






Gefangen "vor der Haustür" vom Ufer aus, auf Aliexpress Asturie. Schon paar Tage her.. Angelei (wenn ich dazu komme) ist zäh & wenig ergiebig.. von den Wölfen keine Spur.. 

Bezüglich des Degenfisches - _Cepola macrophthalma_ kroat. = Mačinac crveni,  was auf deutsch "roter Degen(er)" heißen würde. Die Fischer nennen ihn wohl auch Kurdela, was man auch als Schnur(senkel) übersetzen könnte. Zulu liegt da schon richtig. Schön auch die Beschreibungen der dalmatinischen Ess- und Trinkgewohnheiten ^^ - Danke euch, toll von euch beschrieben!
allen lg und viele gute Fische am Haken!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. Oktober 2020)

*Guten Morgen*

Gestern gefangen: Leider nur gross genug als Vorspeise fuer 2 Personen. 
Unser 1.Dentex nach dem Sommer: 1,4 kg als Auftakt der Dentex-Saison fuer uns.

*Allen die noch am Wasser sind -   TL*


----------



## glavoc (19. Oktober 2020)

Nabend,
musste den Spot wechseln um endlich Wölfe zu fangen.. Zunächst waren aber Leerfische am jagen. Erster Angriff Fehlbiss, zweiter ebenso.. dritter hing endlich und der vierte wieder nicht^^.. ist halt so, wenn die moch so klein sind.
Im Anschluß gab es noch nen Portionswolf für mich und meine "kleine" Schwester^^ fing ihren ersten Wolf, der dann auch noch der bessere war  . Vermutlich hab ich mich mehr als sie selbst gefreut.













allen einen herzlichen Gruß & TL


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. Oktober 2020)

*Guten Abend,*

Am Samstag gefangen, leider nur ein Delikatessfisch dabei.
Die Fische wurden alle in der Daemmerung gefangen, es kam einer nach dem anderen, daher Stress und kein Foto auf dem Boot.

Die Einfahrt in den Hafen war bei Dunkelheit und in letzter Minute fassten wir den Entschluss, die Fische doch zu fotografieren und so gabs dann ein Foto auf dem Asphalt unter einer Strassenlaterne. Die Fische werden uns dies Foto wohl verzeihen, sie sind ja nicht bei Germany's Next Topmodel !

*Allen TL und Glavoc, Dir ein Petri und weiter viel Erfolg !*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Oktober 2020)

Am Sonntag gefangen, 3 Dentex gesamt 6,4 kg, Unser erster Mahi-Mahi dieses Jahr: 3,2 kg . Ein Bluefish 2,3 kg. und.....mein Liebling, Schriftbarsch, da war dann noch ein Fisch....

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich wissen wir es. Ein bevorstehender Wetterwechsel beschert keinen Fisch.
Aber, wir wollten das am Montag widerlegen., Ausser schoenen Fotos...... natuerlich nichts.
Letzte Ausfahrt vor schlechten Wetter-  *SCHNEIDER *  :


----------



## glavoc (21. Oktober 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Am Samstag gefangen, leider nur ein Delikatessfisch dabei.
> ---
> *Allen TL und Glavoc, Dir ein Petri und weiter viel Erfolg !*



Petri Dank und auch dir ein Petri! Wobei ich anmerken möchte, dass der AJ je größer, desto besser schmeckt! In Kroatien ist das Mindestmaß bei 45cm und kleiner als das, sind sie auch wirklich nicht so geschmacklich der Bringer.

Gerade eben fing ich meinen ersten Wolf vor der Haustür (ca 200m weg). Endlich.






allen herzliche Grüße & tl


----------



## Krallblei (21. Oktober 2020)

Uh Fangbilder super!!
Petri Männers!
Ich fliege morgen auch ans Meer.
Inscha Allah.

Allerdings wird das was für Weltweitforum.

Haut rein, fangt Fisch!
Aber wichtig.
Bleibt gesund und geniesst Eure Zeit am und auf dem Wasser!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schön, sehr schön. 
Aber die Werbung hier verdirbt jeden Spaß.


----------



## glavoc (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,


Krallblei schrieb:


> geniesst Eure Zeit am und auf dem Wasser!


Oder* im* Wasser^^  -bei 21°C Meerestemperatur musste ich noch vor dem Wetterwechsel die Gelegenheit nutzen..
Freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht! Finde die immer großartig & mit Style.


Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Sehr schön, sehr schön.
> Aber die Werbung hier verdirbt jeden Spaß.


Adblocker aktivieren, sofern Laptop.

Herzlichen Gruß!


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2020)

21Grad Eiswürfelwasser!

Hier 28 Grad Wasser und Hochsommer......

More soon. Bzw. So Gott will "bald"


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. Oktober 2020)

Der Wind hatte sich heute Nachmittag etwas gelegt, erstmals seit unserem Schneidertag Montag.
Also, schnell in die Marina und aufs Wasser.
Wenn man den roten Teppich ausrollt, dann klappt es auch mit dem Dentex. 

*TL*


----------



## Krallblei (25. Oktober 2020)

Petri Jürgen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Oktober 2020)

*Danke Benny, *

Dir viel Erfolg- ich nehme an, Du bist in Hurgada oder Umfeld. Wenn man von unseren Tunas absieht, gibts bei Dir dort groessere Fische, als meine Dentex!
*Vielleicht faengst Du ja nochmal einen GT- sind ja tolle Gamefische.*

Bei uns ist heute Sturmwarnung. Wer die spanische Kueste kennt- es gibt bald die letzten guten Angeltage im Jahr, bevor das Meer auskuehlt. Ich befuerchte, die beginnen Dienstag und enden in der ersten Novemberwoche, fast wie jedes Jahr.
Winterfischen, Dezember-Januar hier ist nicht mein Ding, normalerweise waere ich da auf den Kanaren.

Egal- nun ist wohl bei uns Land unter:

*Top-News: Spanien ruft landesweiten Gesundheitsnotstand aus*

14:51 Uhr: Angesichts der hohen Corona-Infektionszahlen hat die Regierung in Spanien am Sonntag den landesweiten Gesundheitsnotstand ausgerufen. Die Ausrufung des Alarmzustands, der dritthöchsten Notstandsstufe des Landes, wurde am Sonntag bei einer außerordentlichen Ministerratssitzung in Madrid vereinbart, wie Ministerpräsident Pedro Sánchez mitteilte. Der Notstand, der noch am Sonntag in Kraft trat, gilt zunächst für zwei Wochen.
Eine Verlängerung müsste gemäß Verfassung vom Nationalparlament gebilligt werden. Sánchez hoffe, den Notstand mit Unterstützung des Parlaments bis zum 9. Mai verlängern zu können, sagte der Chef der linken Minderheitsregierung. 

*TL Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Oktober 2020)

*Sturm vorbei, nur schlechte News in Spanien, aber so schoen ist es am Meer!*

Die Fische beissen nur noch eine halbe Stunde lang; es wird schwierig. Fang heute:



*



*


----------



## glavoc (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo in die illustre Runde!
Petri Jürgen. Die letzten Tage gab es nur kleinere Fischarten am Haken, unser ehemaliger Mod Jose hätte "Kröppzeug"
dazu gesagt. Sowas wird bei Muttern dann, wenn nicht frittiert, zu einem "Brudet" sprich Fischeintopf verarbeitet.
Dazu gibt es dann entweder Polenta oder wie hier halt Kartoffelstampf.






2 Kalamare, 1 Portionswolf, 1 Gelbstriemenbrasse, 1 Stöcker, 1 Petermännchen und _PREMIERE_ 1 (winziger) Barracuda (gab es bisher noch gar nicht bei uns!). Alle auf Kunstköder gefangen.
Heute hatte ich zwei knapp 30ziger Wölfe am Stickbait- beide durften wieder ins blaue Nass zurück..
allen lg und eine hoffentlich gute Zeit im kommenden Lockdown (4.11.).


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Oktober 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo in die illustre Runde!



*Guten Abend,*

die Runde scheint aber nur noch aus uns zwei Anglern zu bestehen. Glavoc, wie lange bist Du noch am Meer? Mich wuerde sehr interessieren, ob da bei Euch November / Dezember noch Fische gefangen werden oder ob das wie bei mir hier ziehmlich aussichtslos wird.
WoBa mal weggelassen, dass ist bei mir hier nur ein Thema wenn Stuerme die Kaefige der Farmen demolieren. Die sind ansonsten bei uns max. 20 -25 cm.
Ausser im Ebro-Fluss, da sind mehr als 3 kg nicht selten, nur.....sauber ist der Fluss nicht.
Und danke fuer das Petri. Der Dentex ging auf meine 30 lbs curved los, schnurrte sogar die Bremse ganz, ganz , ganz kurz!

Dir  Petri und weiter viel Erfolg !
*Gruesse Juergen  


Fuer die Runde, gerade gesichtet das Foto von heute: Ist das ein Herbsthimmel bei 18 C ?





*


----------



## glavoc (30. Oktober 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> ... , wie lange bist Du noch am Meer? Mich wuerde sehr interessieren, ob da bei Euch November / Dezember noch Fische gefangen werden oder ob das wie bei mir hier ziehmlich aussichtslos wird.


Hallo Jürgen,
vermutlich länger und öfter als bisher. Der Grund sind meine alten Eltern & deren Gesundheitszustand, sowie die aktuelle politische und ökonomische Lage. 
Für mich als Uferangler ist der November noch okay,  da dann eventuell eher seltene Fischarten ufernah herankommen.
Irgendwann im Dezember leert sich das Ufer und die Fische ziehen ins tiefe (Winterlager). Da komme ich nicht mehr ran, da es doch recht flach bei mir ist. Mit Boot lässt sich noch was fangen, ist aber schwerer.. 
So ab Jahreswechsel fische ich nur noch auf Kopffüssler.. bis in den April hinein (Ufer). Mit Boot und genug Reichweite lassen sich wohl sogar die einen oder anderen kapitalen AJ (Jigging) oder auch Dentexe (Lifebait) fangen. 
Dir und allen anderen noch viel Erfolg/Petri & herzliche Grüße


----------



## glavoc (30. Oktober 2020)

Nabend miteinander,
heute Vormittag fing meine Schwester noch nen Wolf (), mir ergaben sich leider nur die kleinen Amberjacks, welche im Verbund mit den Wölfen raubten..
Abends fing ich vier kleinere, von denen ich 3 einbehalten hab. Im Anschluß ging`s noch kurz zum Kalamare zocken.
Morgen wird gegrillt!
allen lg


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (30. Oktober 2020)

*Guten Abend*

und danke fuer die Infos Glavoc und natuerlich Petri!
Wir nutzten auch das wunderschoene Wetter und 3 h Ausfahrt heute ergab das:









Gruesse an Alle und macht das Beste aus der Scheiss Situation. Ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht mehr ans Wasser darf. 

*Juergen*


----------



## glavoc (30. Oktober 2020)

Petri Jürgen!


----------



## t-dieter26 (31. Oktober 2020)

Moin
Schön, dass ihr was schreibt und feine Fänge. 
Es sind nur noch zwei übrig zum posten, weil die anderen zu Hause hocken. 
Und weil viele sehr schwierige Baustellen haben und den Kopf nicht frei für Hobby und Freizeitgestaltung. Wegen corona  halt.
Ist bei mir leider auch so. 
Ich lese aber öfter mit und bitte weiter posten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Oktober 2020)

Top Thema hier - wird man schön von der "Lage" abgelenkt.

Gerne auch Bilder vom Verwerten/Grillen der Fische 

R.S.


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. Oktober 2020)

Ja, Jungs, Petri zu euern Fängen!
Normalerweise schreib ich so im Oktober ja immer meinen Griechenland-September-Bericht.
Dieses Jahr war aber irgendwie alles anders.
Nachdem wir erstmal abwarten mussten, wie es bei meinem Vater gesundheitlich läuft -er hatte ne ernsthafte OP im August- machten wir uns am 13. September auf die Socken, um bis zum 15.Oktober auf Korfu zu bleiben.
Die Reise lief super, mein Boot stand schon auf dem Trailer bereit, als wir ankamen. Es hätte also losgehen können. Wenn sich nicht im südlichen Ionischen Meer ein Medicane aufgebaut hätte.
Der attackierte zwar mit 3m Seegang und 9 BFT Wind vorwiegend den Peleponnes, Kreta und die südlichen Ionischen Inseln, aber die 2,20m-Wellen die der Medicane immer noch bis zu uns schickte, ließen an ein Slippen erstmal nicht denken.







Nach dem Südwetter kam erstmal ordentlich Mistral aus Nordwest und danach nach eineinhalb Tagen Pause gleich wieder Südwetter, diesmal mit Wind und Regen.
Den einen Tag konnte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Also am Vorabend Boot rein, bei Mistral haben wir in unserem Teil der Bucht keine Wellen, dafür arge Fallwinde. Aber am Remezzo war es safe.






Am nächsten Tag dann mit Julian, einem Freund aus Nordostengland, erstmal früh raus an die Rotbrassenspots. In 50-60m konnten wir einige verhaften, dazu einige Stöcker, eine Makrele und die üblichen Sägebarsche.
Nachdem gegen Mittag die Bisse aufhörten, versetzten wir nach vor das südliche Kap unserer Bucht. Es kam leichter Mistral mit der entsprechenden kurzen gischtigen Welle auf und so schleppten wir noch ein Stück in die Bucht rein.
Julian hatt Glück und konnte einen kleinen Mahi fangen.
Danach war in wespensicherer Entfernung vom Ufer Fische putzen angesagt.
Na ja, wenigstens zwei Abendessen frischer Fisch waren eingetütet.
Am nächste Morgen fuhr ich nochmal raus, trotz angesagter aufkommender Wellen. Das spezifische Problem für das Boot sind nicht die Wellen draußen, sondern der Shorebreak, der ein Anlanden unmöglich macht.






Der Erfolg war mäßig.
Ich ließ das Boot bei der Rückkehr am tieferen Remezzo, in sicherer Entfernung zum Ufer.
Die Vorhersage wurde immer schlechter und ich fuhr noch in der Dämmerung zum Glück halb kontra den aufkommenden Wellengang von Westen zur nächsten vernünftigen Sliprampe in Agios Stefanos.

Agios Stefanos:


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. Oktober 2020)

Teil 2:
Naja ich könnte jetzt haufenweise Schlechtwetterbilder posten. Aber es heißt ja nicht dass ich stillsitze wenn's regnet und stürmt.
Ich vertrieb meine Zeit mit dem Kauf eines neuen Trailers und dessen Modifikation und von diversen mediterranen Pflanzen. Ich sortierte mein Übermaß an Tackle.
Wenn's mal grade nicht zu stark windete und es einigermaßen trocken war fuhr ich ein wenig rum und zog Topwaterbaits und Gummis durch aussichtsreiches Wasser.
Agios Stefanos war mir zu voll mit Tauwerk und Booten, sonst wär es ein Topspot, denn im Hafen locken die Abfälle der Berufsfischer allerlei Fischzeugs an.
Darunter dokumentierte, mit der Harpune erlegte Wölfe bis 5kg.
Am besten befischbar war der Hafen von Astrakeri. Auf Topwater WTD, Popper und Waxwing gab es nur Nachläufer von kleineren Wölfen.
Auf einen 90er Black Minnow gabs aber dann zuerst nen kleine weißen Zacki, der sogleich wieder schwimmen durfte.





Danach noch mal nen Aussteiger auf den Fiiish, der das Gummi auch regelrecht zermetzelte. Ich wechselte auf nen Twister, und bang, hing ein schöner weißer Zacki (für's angeln vom Ufer)






Der kam nach einiger Überlegung dann mit zur weiteren Verarbeitung. Damit hab ich dann alle 4 dort vorkommenden Zackenbarsche verhaftet.

Irgendwie war dann plötzlich schon Halbzeit des Urlaubs. Und das Wetter wurde nicht besser. Erst eine Woche vor der Heimfahrt gab es noch mal ein Eintagesfenster.
Schon lange wollten der Tackledealer meines Vertrauens, Nikos, und ich mal zusammen raus. Nikos lagert meine Ruten und Rollen den Winter über ein, wartet sie und macht die eine oder andere Reparatur.
Dieses Jahr hatte er mir an einer DAM Effzett Yagi Baitcast das Griffstück verlängert und die Rute damit vertikaltauglich gemacht - wenn man viel vertikal tiefer als 50m fischt, ist man froh, wenn man sich die Rute unter die Achsel klemmen kann.
Da aber irgendwie der Rollenhalter der DAM nicht so richtig mit der ABU 5601 klarkam hab ich auf dem Boot fast ausschließlich eine Slowjig Rute von SG mit der Abu gefischt. Funktionierte auch, aber der Anhieb beim Driften auf Rotbrasse saß nicht so zackig.
However, wenn die Fische beißen sind Rute und Rolle egal.

Nikos kam wie verabredet; ich hatte am Abend zuvor das Boot geslippt und los ging's. Der Plan war, erst mal zwei Pfannen vol Rotbrassen -für jeden Haushalt eine- dann schaun wir mal.
In den frühen Morgenstunden war das Wetter wunderbar, im Zielgebiet einige Schwärme Futterfisch.
Nikos probierte Sabiki/Heringsvorfach, garniert mit Kalmarstreifen; ich brachte meine neuen Rotbrassenrigs zum Einsatz.
Bisher fischte ich einigermaßen erfolgreich ein System mit langem Vorfach (>1m) vom Birnenblei abwärts und einem zweiten, ebenso langen Vorfach, das knapp über dem Birnenblei endete.
Da ging beim unteren Vorfach der Anhieb oft in's Leere.
Jetzt fische ich mit drei kürzeren Seitenarmen oberhalb des Bleis, jeder Arm mit ca. 50cm. Ich lasse das Blei ab, release zusätzlich etwas Schnur und bleibe auf Tuchfühlung und schlage sofort beim Zupfen an.
Es hat funktioniert, und zwar um Welten besser, als das beköderte Sabiki. 






Nachher wechselt ich noch das schnöde Blei gegen einen Slider; auch das funzte.










Wir versetzen im Anschluß weiter südlich, ich versuchte einen Slow-Inchiku-Hybrid, Nikos Tairaba.

Eine Sackbrasse gelang mir noch, eine zweite verlor ich.





Und dann kam allmählich wieder Wind auf, der Shorebreak setzte ein und so schipperten wir gleich zum ausslippen.
Na und das war's anglerisch schon. Das Wetter wurde erst bei unserer Abfahrt wieder gut.
Im Fazit 30 Tage Urlaub, davon 3 Tage draußen, ungefähr eben so oft zum Spinnfischen unterwegs.
Zwei drei Versuche Bolo-Angeln hab ich hier unterschlagen, weil unproduktiv, außer Kroppzeugs.

Na, Ostern dann wieder. Das Schlechtwetter hatte ein Gutes: Alles liegt für's nächste Mal bereits, ist geputzt und gestriegelt.

Tight lines, Brüder und Schwestern! Baumi


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. November 2020)

Die zackies waren ja schon ordentlich. Petri heil


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. November 2020)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Tight lines, Brüder und Schwestern! Baumi



*die TL  hatten wir die letzten 4 Tage, dazu spaeter.* Erst einmal danke fuer Deinen Bericht, Baumi. Zackenbarsche, ja die haette nicht nur Kay gern, wir auch.  Die letzten fingen wir im Fruehjahr und das ist wirklich ein feiner Fisch in der Kueche.* Kueche, jemand fragte nach Zubereitungsarten!

Zubereitung fuer alle Arten von "Pesca Blanco", wie die Spanier sagen., *da hatte der Juergen Oeder auf Ultimatefishingnews was Nettes gepostet, ich wills mal zitieren:

"In einer großen Pfanne werden in ein bis zwei Zentimeter Olivenöl 6 angedrückte Knoblauchzehen und 5 getrocknete rote Chilischoten und 1-2 frische Lorbeerblätter erhitzt, bis der Knoblauch braun wird. Dann kommen diese Zutaten aus dem Öl.
In der Zwischenzeit vom Petersfisch, die hornig-spitzen Panzerschuppen am Rücken und Bauch abschneiden und den Fisch senkrecht in 5 cm breite Tranchen zerteilen, pfeffern, salzen in Mehl wenden und dann in dem aromatisierten Öl sanft ausbraten. Köstlich!!! "

Den Petersfisch haben wir durch Dentex ersetzt und das Mehl weggelassen und wichtig- auf der Graete braten! Man kann ins Oel auch Ingwerscheiben geben und Kurkuma, dann sollte man die Lorbeerblaetter weglassen. Ein Schuss Cherry und ein wenig Sojaoel machens sehr aromatisch!

*So sieht es dann aus:*








*Und das war der Dentex vom Freitag dafuer:*







und der vom Samstag wurde auch so zubereitet, das Gericht schmeckt uebrigens auch kalt.







*Gruesse Inga und Juergen*


----------



## glavoc (2. November 2020)

Hallo Baumi,


afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ich wechselte auf nen Twister, und bang, hing ein schöner weißer Zacki (für's angeln vom Ufer)
> Anhang anzeigen 358734
> 
> Der kam nach einiger Überlegung dann mit zur weiteren Verarbeitung. Damit hab ich dann alle 4 dort vorkommenden Zackenbarsche verhaftet.
> ...


dir ein dickes Petri! Zackenbarsche vom Ufer aus.. in Kroatien (fast) unmöglich geworden! Sehr, sehr schön. Noch mehr begeistern mich die "Arbune" sprich, Rotbrassen und erst recht, wenn sämtliche Haken besetzt sind. Nice!


afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Wenn sich nicht im südlichen Ionischen Meer ein Medicane aufgebaut hätte.


Laut meinen Eltern sind abgeschwächte Ausläufer davon bis hoch zu uns gedrungen.. Schade, dass du solch ein Pech mit dem Wetter, vorallem _DIESES_ Jahr hattest. Dir einen herzlichen Gruß!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. November 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Zackenbarsche vom Ufer aus.. in Kroatien (fast) unmöglich geworden! Sehr, sehr schön.



Auf Deiner Insel kannst Du AJ und Leerfische vom Ufer fangen- also bei uns in Spanien ist das schwierig einen Spot zu finden fuer all die Fische fuer Uferangler.
Zackenbarsch, ist bei uns im Fruehjahr auf 15-40m. Jetzt wo der hin ist weiss niemand!

Viel Erfolg  @glavoc- moegen die Fische bei dir noch ein wenig am Ufer rumschwimmen!  Bei uns ist morgen wieder Land unter und ich befuerchte, die Temperaturen fallen jetzt weit unter 20 C.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. November 2020)

Hallo Jürgen und Glavoc, danke für eure Rückmeldungen!
Glavoc, für die Rotbrassen brauchst du zwingend ein Boot. Kleinere gestreifte Zackenbarsche fängt man bei uns im Nordwesten häufig vom Ufer. Braune Zackis sind etwas seltener geworden, gibt es aber auch. Die weißen gibt es eher im Norden.
Jürgen, Zackenbarsche sind sesshafte Gesellen. Sie verlassen ihr Revier nur aus zwei Gründen; zum Laichen, oder, wenn sie aus "ihrer Höhle" hinausgewachsen sind.
Sie fangen als kleiner Fisch im Flachen an, und gehen dann sukzessive tiefer. Bei uns wohnt im Uferbereich praktisch unter jeder Felsplatte ein kleiner Zacki und ne kleine Muräne und ein kleiner Oktopus. Uferfernen bei 10m Wassertiefe gibt es Kiloexemplare und dann je tiefer je größer. Dass eure Fische in Spanien im Frühjahr bei 15-40m stehen, ist vielleicht ein Indiz, dass sie dann dort Laichen. Welche Art ist das denn? Im Anschluss wandern sie wieder in ihre Höhlen.

Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## glavoc (3. November 2020)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Glavoc, für die Rotbrassen brauchst du zwingend ein Boot..


Ja ich weiss^^ - noch einer der mir Salz in die Wunden streut . Irgendwann hab auch ich eines^^..
Zackenbarsche werden leider schon im flachen entweder gefangen oder geschossen, lange bevor sie "sichere" Tiefen erreichen.. Ist hier irgendwie ein Mentalitätsproblem in Kroatien.. selbst kleine Exemplare werden lieber "frittiert" als laufen gelassen..
dir lg!

PS - aktuell fange ich dutzdendweise Baby Amberjacks (Feluni) beim Wölfe spinnen. Da sie stets leider nie die 45cm erreichen, gebe ich sie Neptun wieder zurück. Im Anschluß an die geschwisterliche Spinntour geht es recht erfolgreich zZ auf Kopffüßler.


----------



## pulpot (3. November 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss^^ - noch einer der mir Salz in die Wunden streut . Irgendwann hab auch ich eines^^..



Hab sowas hier dieses Jahr in HR mitgehabt, hat super geklappt um 500m rauszufahren, nur Frenzi verfolgen geht schlecht (hatte plötzlich einen kleinen Frenzi in 30m Entfernung und hab es nicht geschafft bis auf sichere Wurfweite ranzukommen) https://www.angeln-shop.de/boot-tec...ear-highrider-kayak-330-angelboot_7284_26798/ 



glavoc schrieb:


> Zackenbarsche werden leider schon im flachen entweder gefangen oder geschossen, lange bevor sie "sichere" Tiefen erreichen.. Ist hier irgendwie ein Mentalitätsproblem in Kroatien.. selbst kleine Exemplare werden lieber "frittiert" als laufen gelassen..



Kenn ich, vor 2 Jahren einen ~35cm langen vom Ufer gehabt, die Fewo-Vermieter konnten nicht verstehen, warum ich den nicht mitgebracht hab zum Grillen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. November 2020)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Bei uns wohnt im Uferbereich praktisch unter jeder Felsplatte ein kleiner Zacki



Bei uns ist hier nix mit Hoehlen und Felsplatten, zumindest bis 12 sm vom Ufer. Wir haben aber gut strukturierte Graswiesen mit Steinen. Man muss die Wiesen halt nur finden und die passende Stroemung dazu.
Bis 2019 gabs Ende Juli noch Bootswettkaempfe fuer Mero und Dentexfischen.

*So eine Groesse gibt es in Ufernaehe auf 5 - 7 m, Foto und ab ins Wasser:*







*Die hier sind vom Juli 2020 auf 20 m Tiefe:*













*der auf 40 m Tiefe:*







.*..und diesen Herbst heisst es, suchen, suchen suchen.......*

Sonst muessen wir uns mit den "schoenen Kleinen " begnuegen, hier Fang vom Sonntag:


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. November 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> https://www.angeln-shop.de/boot-tec...ear-highrider-kayak-330-angelboot_7284_26798/



Mit solchen Teilen fahren die Camper bei uns weit aufs Meer, wenn es ruhig ist. Die haben da aber irgendwelche ganz kleinen chinesischen Aussenborder dran!
So in der Art:

https://www.amazon.de/4-Takt-Bootmotor-PS-f%C3%BCr-Schlauchboote-Fischerboote/dp/B01M1ER009

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss^^ - noch einer der mir Salz in die Wunden streut . Irgendwann hab auch ich eines^^..
> Zackenbarsche werden leider schon im flachen entweder gefangen oder geschossen, lange bevor sie "sichere" Tiefen erreichen.. Ist hier irgendwie ein Mentalitätsproblem in Kroatien.. selbst kleine Exemplare werden lieber "frittiert" als laufen gelassen..
> dir lg!
> 
> PS - aktuell fange ich dutzdendweise Baby Amberjacks (Feluni) beim Wölfe spinnen. Da sie stets leider nie die 45cm erreichen, gebe ich sie Neptun wieder zurück. Im Anschluß an die geschwisterliche Spinntour geht es recht erfolgreich zZ auf Kopffüßler.



Ist in Spanien genauso. Das erschreckende: ich habe bei uns noch nie einen kleinen Grouper gesehen. Woanders werden die ja noch gefangen. Bei uns garnicht. Aber an sich haben wir eigentlich ein ganz gutes Revier dafür noch glaube ich. Nur der Fisch entzieht sich uns ja schon ewig. Ist halt kein einfacher Fisch, weil so stark bejagt. 

Danke euch für die Berichterstattung


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. November 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ist in Spanien genauso.



So ist das Dario, das trifft aber auf alle Fische zu. Die Zahl der Taucher mit Harpune nimmt staendig zu und die tauchen nun mal im flachen Wasser. Und was schiessen die ab....alles was schmeckt. Die kontrolliert auch niemand, da die meisst mit Schlauchi vom Ufer rausfahren....ich koennte da schreiben und schreiben und mich aufregen.....

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2020)

Bleibt uns nur mit gutem Vorbild voranzugehen. Vielleicht gehen ja jetzt während Corona mal ein paar Fischer pleite. Da hätte ich nichts gegen...


----------



## Seriola (3. November 2020)

Ein Grund warum große Zackis rel. selten ans Band gehen, ist die Relation der Größe des Köders zu der Größe des Fisches. Sogar ein 20cm Jig ist für einen 5kg Fisch eher ein Snack. Sie bevorzugen große Beute oder Aas bei dem Sie sich nicht anstrengen müssen. 

PS
Speerfischen ist die selektivste Methode einen Fisch zu fangen. Ob dies auch praktiziert wird hängt wie immer von einem selbst ab. Das gezielte Jagen von besonders großen Zackis hat aber tatsächlich Schäden im MM hinterlassen. Vergleicht man allerdings die Mengen gefangener Grouper von Speerfischern mit denen der Berufsfischer braucht man sich nicht über erste zu ärgern... Gerade in Netzen und an Langleinen verenden x Tonnen an Fischen unter dem Schonmaß. Beim Schnorcheln an den passenden Spots sieht man, wie bereits geschrieben, fast unter jedem Stein einen jungen Zacki. Um dauerhaft grössere Fische mit der Harpune zu fangen, muss man mittlerweile bei - 30 bis -40m fischen. 

Zu den Kontrollen: In GR werden ich und meine Freunde permanent kontrolliert. Ob auf dem Boot oder beim Speerfischen. 

Leider sieht es bei den Kontrollen der Berufsfischer aber völlig anders aus. Nach Gespräch mit einem Berufsfischer in Nordgriechenland im Februar dieses Jahr, wurde mir glaubhaft erzählt das er seit dem er die Konzession besitzt niemals einen Beamten bei einer Kontrolle am Hafen gesehen hat. Er fischt seit 1994 und der Ort hat 54 registrierte Fischer...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. November 2020)

Seriola schrieb:


> Um dauerhaft grössere Fische mit der Harpune zu fangen, muss man mittlerweile bei - 30 bis -40m fischen.



Serioala, sind die Jungs in GR so sportlich auf 40m ohne Flasche zu tauchen ? Bei uns ist Harpunieren mit Flasche verboten und wenn ich jemand auf dieser Tiefe sehen wuerde, dann gebe es nur eins: VHF Canal 9 Denuncia-Anzeige! 



Seriola schrieb:


> Ein Grund warum große Zackis rel. selten ans Band gehen, ist die Relation der Größe des Köders zu der Größe des Fisches. Sogar ein 20cm Jig ist für einen 5kg Fisch eher ein Snack. Sie bevorzugen große Beute oder Aas bei dem Sie sich nicht anstrengen müssen.



Der Fisch jagt nicht einem Koeder hinterher, das ist meine Erfahrung. Der wartet, dass was vor seiner Nase was vorbeizieht. Downrigger und langsam ueber Grund schleppen; ich finde das ist besser als jiggen, oder wie es die Amis machen, mit Tauchplatte schleppen. Aber vorher Tiefe vermessen.

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Seriola (3. November 2020)

-30m apnoe sind überall am MM mittlerweile wenn nicht Standard, zumindest nichts außergewöhnliches. 40 und sogar 50 und mehr Meter werden mittlerweile von sehr vielen getaucht. Fischen mit Pressluft ist auch in GRE verboten. Allerdings ist es nicht zwangsläufig gesagt dass man mit Pressluft mehr Fisch fängt... Wie auch immer, zu dem 2.Teil deines Posts kann ich nichts sagen da der Vergleich Schleppen und Jiggen in diesem Fall zu allgemein dargestellt sind. Außerdem, jeder wie er kann oder mag


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. November 2020)

*Sei es wie es sei, ich bin fuers Greifbare veranlagt. *

Wenn wir einen schoenen Mero fangen, posten wir wir ihn diesmal, versprochen!
Ich hatte unsere Faenge bis Sonntag gepostet, hier dann noch der Montag.








Die beiden Dentex sehen gross aus, wenn man nach Mittelmeermanier fotografiert, sind sie es aber nicht, der eine 1,6 kg, der andere 2,2 kg.
Gab noch zwei Schriftbarsche als Zugabe, wir haben uns gefreut!

*Gruesse Inga und Juergen*


----------



## Seriola (3. November 2020)

Habt ihr Probleme mit Schwermetallen in den Fischen oder nur mit der Waage?


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. November 2020)

Seriola schrieb:


> Ein Grund warum große Zackis rel. selten ans Band gehen, ist die Relation der Größe des Köders zu der Größe des Fisches. Sogar ein 20cm Jig ist für einen 5kg Fisch eher ein Snack. Sie bevorzugen große Beute oder Aas bei dem Sie sich nicht anstrengen müssen.
> 
> PS
> Speerfischen ist die selektivste Methode einen Fisch zu fangen. Ob dies auch praktiziert wird hängt wie immer von einem selbst ab. Das gezielte Jagen von besonders großen Zackis hat aber tatsächlich Schäden im MM hinterlassen. Vergleicht man allerdings die Mengen gefangener Grouper von Speerfischern mit denen der Berufsfischer braucht man sich nicht über erste zu ärgern... Gerade in Netzen und an Langleinen verenden x Tonnen an Fischen unter dem Schonmaß. Beim Schnorcheln an den passenden Spots sieht man, wie bereits geschrieben, fast unter jedem Stein einen jungen Zacki. Um dauerhaft grössere Fische mit der Harpune zu fangen, muss man mittlerweile bei - 30 bis -40m fischen.
> ...



Ich will jetzt auch nicht die Spearfisher als Sau hier durchs Dorf jagen. Jeder holt sich halt seinen Anteil. Ich glaube, dass die Zackis eben dadurch, dass Sie erst spät geschlechtsreif werden und ein super Speisefisch sind, sehr gelitten haben. Beim Tauchen merkt man zumindest an den kleinen Minibarschen schon, dass Sie eher weniger das Fluchtverhalten haben sondern in ihrem Revier den Chef machen. Die stehen da immer vor einem und gucken einen an. 

Am Ende müsste man hier sinnvoll schützen. Wenn ich Jan richtig verstanden habe, hat man das in Frankreich so getan. 

Gesetze bringen eben nur was, wenn auch kontrolliert wird. Ich habe da in Spanien auch immer massiv das Gefühl, dass mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird bei Profis und Hobbyisten. Die Mindestmaße und Verbote die kann man sich auch sparen, da sie zumal oft mega niedrig sind und überhaupt nicht kontrolliert werden. In Spanien haben die Berufsfischer aber auch großen Einfluss. Das werden wir als Urlauber nicht ändern. 

Bei uns sind die Apnoe Spezialisten mittlerweile auch mit Boot und Echolot unterwegs und suchen genau wie wir nach aussichtsreichen Stellen um dann dort runterzugehen. Ich hab da schon Respekt vor, wie tief die teilweise runtergehen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. November 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die Mindestmaße und Verbote die kann man sich auch sparen,



Dario, es ist doch aber so, die Mindestmasse gehen immer mehr runter in Spanien. Anbei die aktuellen vom Club Nautico Riumar Ebro. Ich denke unsere Adria-Angler staunen darueber.
Im spanischen Mittelmeer, es passiert nichts, weil alle sich auf die Lizensvergaben an Trawlerflotten von Algerien und Marocco beziehen.
Was die Dentex, Besuga, Pagel, Merofischerei u.a. betrifft, ich denke bei uns sind die Grundfische eine sehr lukrative Beigabe fuer das Grundschleppen auf die teuren roten Langostino.

Solang das nicht aufhoert, werden unsere geliebten Pesca "Blanco" schwer zu fangen sein. Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei Euch ist, aber hier hat das traditionelle Longlining lange aufgehoert. Stellnetze, keine bei uns, seit zwei Jahren schon nicht mehr!

Die Fischereipolitik und die Probleme von Spanien hier disskutieren zu wollen, ich denke das ist der falsche Ort. Es interessiert wirklich kaum jemanden und dummes Zeug wird immer gern und unbedacht geschrieben- weil, wir brauchen den Hype!

Ich mag Menschen die einen *konkreten Fisch* posten, wie Glavoc, Baumi, Benny, Angorafrosh, Pulpot, Dieter.....................weiter so Jungs. Wenn ich jemand vergessen habe verzeiht mir!

Ansonsten Dario, Du hast noch nie einen Mero gefangen und auch keinen AJ / Serviola.  Die Frage ist- gibt es diese Fische ueberhaupt in Deiner Bucht?



*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## glavoc (4. November 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ansonsten Dario, Du hast noch nie einen Mero gefangen und auch keinen AJ / Serviola.  Die Frage ist- gibt es diese Fische ueberhaupt in Deiner Bucht?



Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass zumindest ein AJ schon gefangen wurde.. und Mero ist für die Hennes/Efzeh Crew nur eine Frage der Zeit.. irgendwann kommt der Mero in der Rosasbucht auch aus seiner Höhle..
Dario und der Herr Papa fangen schon sehr gute Strecken.. du darfst mir glauben, so manchen ihrer Fische hätte ich allzu gerne auch mal gefangen!

allen lg und Frieden & Freiheit


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. November 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Dario und der Herr Papa fangen schon sehr gute Strecken.. du darfst mir glauben, so manchen ihrer Fische hätte ich allzu gerne auch mal gefangen!



Glavoc, Dario angelt vom Boot, Ufer und Bootsangeln sind verschiedene Welten, glaub es mir!  Baumi schrieb es Dir auch!
Viel Erfolg und  eine schoene Zeit!



glavoc schrieb:


> Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass zumindest ein AJ schon gefangen wurde.



Falsch- BGB  lesen!

Juergen


----------



## afbaumgartner (4. November 2020)

Jürgen, 

Glavoc kennt den Unterschied zwischen Boots- und Landangeln. Glaub mir!  
Zwar heißt der Thread "was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer...", aber er hat sich ja längst darüber hinweg gemausert.
Was auch sehr gut ist. Denn so vereint er eine Menge an Information und wer der Forensuche mächtig ist, der findet schon ordentlich was.
Regionale Mindestmaße sind eine grundlegende Information und man muss auch über Fischereipolitik und Fischereimanagment reden.
Das betrifft uns alles unmittelbar.
Was Seriola zu den Kontrollen in GR schreibt, kann ich so ungefähr stehen lassen.
Wir wurden während meiner berufsfischereilichen Zeit zwar ab und zu kontrolliert. Jedoch ging es immer nur um Papiere. Nie um die Fänge.
Das bildet sich auch auf den Fischmärkten ab, wo auf den Theken unter den Augen aller massenhaft unmaßige Fische zum Verkauf angeboten werden.
Sämtliche Protagonisten der griechischen professionellen Fischereiszene reagieren ausgesprochen empfindlich, wenn man sie auf solche konkreten Dinge anspricht.
Es gibt ohnehin in der Bevölkerung noch wenig Bewusstsein über solche Sachen wie Naturschutz. Und: Man schiebt den schwarzen Peter stets dem anderen zu.
Die griechischen Sportfischer schieben alles auf die Berufsfischer, unter den Berufsfischern zeigen die Subsistenzfischer auf die Trawlerkapitäne.
Und in allen Gruppen werden munter Gesetze gebrochen.

In meine Augen tatsächlich das einzige, was hülfe, wären ausgedehnte gestaffelte Schutzgebiete.
Allerdings hieße Schutzgebiet auch, dass das zu kontrollieren wäre.
Womit wir, zumindest in GR, wieder am Anfang sind.

Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2020)

@Juergen Mittelmeer Nur für dich ein Archivbild eines 13 kg Amberjacks mit Schwermetallvergiftung 





Wir haben damals auf der Stelle einen deutlich größeren Amberjack verloren. Das war ziemlich ärgerlich. Seitdem nicht wieder Kontakt gehabt mit größeren Amberjacks. Die kleinen gibt es aber recht häufig zur Zeit. Die lasse ich aber auch alle wieder frei, wenn ich sie fange. Viele nehmen sie allerdings auch mit. Hin und wieder probiere ich mal was aus, aber haben noch nicht die richtigen Plätze zur richtigen Zeit in Verbindung mit den richtigen Methoden gefunden. Für Zacki gilt das selbe. Gibts bei uns, allerdings nur den braunen Zackenbarsch und soweit ich weiß selten tief mal den "Mero denton" ich weiß nicht wie der auf deutsch heißt. Hat aber Zähne wie Dentex  Da ich viel mit Livebait schleppe ist die Ködergröße denke ich nicht das Problem. Wenn ich einen Livewell voll mit Kalmaren habe fische ich mir dort zum Angeln die größten raus. Großer Köder, großer Fisch.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2020)

Das hier ist die Ware scheisse. Bild aus letztem Frühjahr, Roses


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. November 2020)

Dario, Du musst ans Meer!  iCH WILL NICHT ZITIEREN, was Du im Big Game Bord  ueber Dein AJ fangen geschrieben hast!
Wenn es wieder anfaengt unsachlich in dem Thread zu werden.... dann bleiben sicher wieder gewisse Bordies unter sich!

So was und nicht nur Quecksilber gehoert auch dazu:



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Großer Köder, großer Fisch.



So sieht im Moment das Meer aus, nix mit fischen!  






Aber normal fangen wir jede Woche einige Fische- fuer diese Woche waren es schon genug!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## broki (4. November 2020)

Jetzt geht das wieder los.. Kein Bier vor Vier. Gilt auch für Rotwein Jürgen..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. November 2020)

broki schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das wieder los..



*Gruesse in die Schweiz- die Schweizer haben schon immer die Weltlage beruhigt- weiter so.*


----------



## Krallblei (4. November 2020)

Jungs kommt runter und schaut bei meinen Roadtrip rein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (5. November 2020)

wer 23 cm für meine geliebten Wolfsbarsch auschreibt, braucht auch kein Mindestmass ausfüllen. Selbst bei uns mit 35 cm ist dies noch zu wenig. 42 cm und nicht weniger


----------



## glavoc (6. November 2020)

@Fabilx  - Atlantik oder Mittelmeer?
lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (6. November 2020)

Sollte keine Rollen spielen, da die Woba´s extrem lange Wanderungen vornehmen und zwischen GB und dem Mittelmeer hin und her wandern. Das man im Mittelmeer selten einen 42er oder mehr fängt liegt einfach an diesen lächerlichen Mindestmassen, weil alles abgeschlagen wird. Es ist genetisch bedingt wann ein Woba geschlechtsreif wird. Man sagt immer im Mittelmeer würde er schneller geschlechtsreif werden. Kann ja sein, aber wenn er dann zurück in den Atlatik wandert verzöger sich dies. Und wenn du z.B. in Barcelona stehst und einen Woba fängst, kannst du schlecht festellen ob er nicht "grade" aus dem Atlatik eingewandert ist oder ggf. aus dem östlichen Mittelmeer. Die einzigen die wirklich gute Mindestmasse und Fangmengen haben sind die nordischen Länder wie NL,GB,DE und teilweise FR. Alle anderen wie ES,PT,GR usw. sind in meinen Augen diejenigen die etwas falsch machen!


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. November 2020)

Fabilx, ich gebe dir mit den Mindestmaßen recht, aber mit Verlaub, im Prinzip stellen der atlantische und der Mittelmeer-Wolfsbarsch unterschiedliche genetische Linien dar, die sich lediglich im Alborán-Meer kreuzen.
Zwar gibt es Migration, u.a. zu Laichzwecken, aber selten mehr als 100 km. Ich denke du verwechselst die Migration mit der der Schwert- und Thunfische.
Allerdings gibt es durch geflüchtete Zuchtfische immer wieder Einkreuzungen, wobei z.B. der genetische Pool der griechischen Zuchtpopulation vorwiegend sizilianisch ist.
Was die Größe betrifft, wachsen Wolfsbarsche im Mittelmeer ordentlich ab. Kannst dir ja mal die Videos von Kostas Antoniadis ansehen, der u.a. im Ambrakischen Golf auf WB fischt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (6. November 2020)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> die sich lediglich im Alborán-Meer kreuzen.



Das weisst du woher?



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Zwar gibt es Migration, u.a. zu Laichzwecken, aber *selten *mehr als 100 km.



Auch das stimmt nur bedingt. Ich nehme an du hast den Beitrag aus dem Journal of Marine Science gelesen wo die Forscher WB gefangen und getracked haben. M.M.e. nach zu wenige (n=246), aber das Ergebnis war, dass diese sich zwischen 8 und *600 Km* bewegt haben(leider nur im Nordatlantik getracked). Die sich weniger bewegt hatten waren mehr territorial, wohin gegen auch ein r=0.92 Wert darauf hindeutet das der WB ein Fisch mit stark ausgeprägten migratorischen Merkmalen ist.

Will heißen je länger die Fische getracked wurden, desto weiter sind diese gezogen (wenn es sich nicht um Standort treuen Fisch handelte).

Das es sicherlich Grundbestände in bestimmten Regionen gibt, sehe ich auch so. Jedoch bewegen sich die Fische über weite Strecken. Und wenn man das trakking ausweiten würde, würde man ganz gewiss auch sehen das es einen regen Austausch zw. Mittelmeer und Atlantik Fischen geben würde.

Und deswegen sage ich das es allg. Mindestmasse geben muss.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. November 2020)

Fabilx schrieb:


> Das weisst du woher?











						The European sea bass: a key marine fish model in the wild and in aquaculture
					

The European sea bass (Dicentrarchus labrax L.) is a marine fish of key economic and cultural importance in Europe. It is now more an aquaculture than a fisheries species (>96% of the production in 2016), although modern rearing techniques date ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Seriola (6. November 2020)

Mittlere WoBas zwischen 2-3 kg gibt's zu Hauf in GRE. Man muss nur wissen wo und wann. Ob man sie fängt ist was anderes. Das hängt von vielen weiteren Faktoren ab. Deswegen ist der Fisch auch so zum Hype geworden... Laichzeit im MM ist im Dez. - Februar da gehen nur die Spezies los. 
Das Fische regelmäßig zwischen dem MM und dem Atlantik wandern halte ich für ein Gerücht. Weiß es aber nicht besser... 
Die Mindestmaße sind ein Witz, stimmt. Allerdings ist WoBa kein typischer Fisch der durch Massenfänge der Berufsfischer gefährdet ist, insofern sind die 23cm kein riesen Problem. Durch die 1000en Fischfarmen ist sowieso immer für Nachwuchs gesorgt. Die Ausreißer die überleben mischen sich unter die Wildbestände, verwildern schnell und unterscheiden sich in 3-4 Jahren nicht mehr von ihren wilden Kollegen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2020)

Ehe ihr hier noch weitere Fachliteratur reviewed, versorge ich euch lieber mit ein bisschen Lesestoff  

Denn wir haben uns nochmal nach Spanien schleichen müssen. Und sind jetzt ein Weilchen zurück, haben uns nicht mit Corona infiziert (wie auch, in Katalonien ist alles zu). Ich finde das nach wie vor viel zu wenig differenziert betrachtet, denn die Infektionsgefahr kommt sicherlich vor allem durch unser eigenes Verhalten. Und wer immer angelt, steckt sich nicht an  Dementsprechend viel habe ich euch zu erzählen. Als erster bekommt ihr aber mal ein Bild vom Meer.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2020)

Also wir waren 2 Wochen im Oktober da und hatten mega Glück mit dem Wetter. Sonne, kaum Wind, einfach perfekt. Und es ist die beste Zeit zum Angeln. Alles muss sich jetzt noch seinen Winterspeck anfressen. Herbst ist Frenzy-Zeit. Also hatten wir Hoffnung auf Bonitos oder Melvas. Wenn es die nicht gibt ist auch gute Zeit um Palometta nachzustellen und man kann wenn es läuft abends leicht Kalmare fangen und somit hat man auch für Livebait eine gute Chance. Außerdem kann man im Falle einer bestimmten Wetterlage (Llevant, Wind vom Meer) danach oft bei Welle gut auf Sargos fischen. Da stehen wir allerdings nicht so drauf, denn das ist der Schlechtwetterbringer schlechthin 

Als wir angekommen sind war es erstmal direkt superflach. Wir wollten aber erstmal in Ruhe die Plane vom Boot machen, auftanken und dann haben wir noch eine Batterie gewechselt. Das alles fix erledigt, die Angeln ins Boot geladen und bei Traumwetter und spiegelglatter See rausgefahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir sind dann also rausgefahren so am späten Vormittag und das ist normalerweise garnicht so gut. Wir wollten also ein bisschen Inchiku probieren an ein paar tiefen Felsen um auf Drachenkopf zu gehen. Es gab dann aber vereinzelte Frenzies, die aber nicht greifbar waren. Es kam mal was aber man konnte es auch selten sehen geschweige denn anwerfen. Wir hatten dann aber schonmal die Jigs montiert. Es hat sich aber nichts ergeben. Also sind wir den ersten Felsen angefahren auf 30-40 m. Ein kleiner Spot. Und steht direkt Fisch drüber. Ich will dem Jig mal eben einen Wurf geben ehe ich auf Inchiku umstelle und lasse ab. Und Volltreffer! Direkt kriege ich einen Biss. Fisch macht nicht viel, aber ist auch nicht schlecht. Ich denke an eine Brasse. Dann kommt er ans Boot und sieht irgendwie zu groß dafür aus. Dann macht er doch noch Fluchten und am Ende landet dieser wunderschöne Bonito an Bord. Hier mal ein Action-Shot, der die Mentalität von Bonitos das ganze Boot einzusauen, sehr schön darstellt. 




Gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit in den Urlaub zu starten?! Jetzt schon zufrieden. Für die kurze Tour keine Kühlbox mitzunehmen hat sich schonmal voll ausgezahlt. 

Wir probieren dann noch ein bisschen weiter mit Jigs und haben keinen Erfolg. Inchiku lief auch irgendwie nicht so gut. Mein Papa verliert dabei aber im Laufe des Tages einen guten Fisch. Schade! 

Mit voranschreitender Zeit (Mittags ist immer tote Hose!) nimmt die Aktivität ein wenig zu. Fische drücken offenbar Bait auf die Steilküste. Dort kommen sie dann immer mal ganz kurz hoch. Aber auch viel sowas wie Obladas. Zwischendurch springen mal größere. Aber wirklich Gelegenheiten kriegt man nicht. Sowas bietet einem aber natürlich andere Möglichkeiten. Ich schnappe mir also meine leichte Spinrute und einen kleinen, sinkenden Stickbait und schau mal was damit geht. Obladas hatten da immer ganz gut drauf reagiert. Wir fahren also die Küste ab. Da kommt mir direkt mal ein Schwarm Sargos hinterm Stick her und einer beißt auch, bleibt aber nicht hängen. Doch um dort weitere Würfe zu machen bleibt keine Zeit. Die Fische kommen nun immer besser hoch und wir fahren wieder an. Direkt vor der Küste drücken Obladas und anderes Zeugs hoch, Möwen darüber. Ich steh vorne auf dem Boot und mein Papa wirft von hinten. Ich mit der leichten und er mit der schwereren. Und als er seinen Jig ans Boot ranholt sehe ich aus weiter Entfernung einen braunen Schatten heranschießen, bis direkt hinter den Jig von Ralf, kurz verfolgen und dann wieder abdrehen. Genau dafür hatte ich meine Rute gewählt, denn in solchen Situationen sind doch immer Opportunisten am Start. Ich mache einen schnellen Wurf in die Richtung, nichts. Mache den nächsten Wurf und das Schauspiel wiederholt sich. Der Wolfsbarsch kommt angeschnellt und geht hinter meinem Köder her. Doch diesmal ist das ein Stickbait an deutlich dünnerem Vorfach und so zögert er keine Sekunde und haut sich 10 m vom Boot meinen Köder rein. Das muss ich sagen war schon ein geiler Biss  Ich drille den Wolf sicher aus und Ralf keschert. YES! Ist ein richtig schönes Tier und die Freude ist riesig. Mit Wölfen hab ich es ja nicht so gehabt... bisher...  Schon der 2. dies Jahr. Und wieder über 1 kg!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2020)

Das leichte Spinfischen erweist sich als äußerst ergiebig. Kein Wunder! Das ist Spinfischer-Heaven in so einer Situation. Bait ohne Ende, aktiver Tag und alles drückt auf die Küste. So landen einige Obladas im Boot, die wir aber alle wieder freilassen. Eine davon, hat eine fette, frische Wunde. Cuda oder Dentex haben da mal zugepackt im Drill. Habe ich leider kein Foto von gemacht, weil ich schnell wieder werfen wollte. Aber ein Sargofoto habe ich noch für euch. 






Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie Sargos auf Stickbaits gefangen habe. Aber hier war alles möglich. Es war auch garkein Schaum an den Felsen. Aber alles wollte fressen und hat auch gefressen! Und so fängt man dann auch plötzlich Sargos auf Köder in der 10 cm Range. 





MEine Erfolgssträhne mit dem sinkenden Stickbait, den ich schon länger mal nachordern wollte aber nie bekommen habe, wird dann jäh beendet. Guter Biss und fisch macht richtig Dampf. Mit der leichten Rute kann ich ihn nicht daran hindern nach unten in die Felsen zu gehen. Und Peng ist meine Schnur durch. Ich werde es nicht mit Sicherheit sagen können, aber ich glaube dass es sich dabei um Amberjacks in der Kiloklasse gehandelt hat. Die marodierten da nämlich auch umher. 
Als ich dann auf einen anderen Köder gewechselt habe, der schonmal Woba gebracht hat wiederholt sich relativ schnell das Schauspiel und auch der Fisch ist nicht zu halten und reißt ab. 
Dann muss man gucken was die Köderkiste so hergibt. Für die leichten Topwaterbaits passt meine Rute nicht. Ich brauch was anderes. Ich probiere einen Popper, aber irgendwie ist die Rute da zu hart für. Ein kleinerer Cuda schaut sich das ganze dennoch interessiert an, dreht dann aber doch ab und kommt nicht wieder. Der Köder ist es nicht. Also wechsel ich auf meine kleine Asturie. Die sollten mir die AJs jetzt nicht auch noch klauen. Tun sie auch nicht  Ich weiß dafür jetzt aber, dass auch Sargos Asturien fressen .
Wir verfolgen immer mal wieder die hochkommenden Fische, aber kriegen keinen ans Band. Und dann kommen Sie direkt neben uns hoch als ich gerade mit meiner leichten Rute unterwegs war. Und es schnabuliert sich sofort einer meine Asturie rein und denkt erstmal er müsse Tuna spielen! Ich gehe von einem Bonito aus und bin mir relativ sicher den nicht holen zu können. Doch ich sollte eines besseren belehrt werden. Beidermaßen! Denn ich hole den Fisch ins Boot und es ist auch kein Bonito sondern ein kleiner Little Thunny. 




Also ich muss sagen, der hat wirklich einen Mordsfight abgeliefert! Es ist einfach der perfekte Tag zum Angeln. Und ich habe es so vermisst! Hätte ich mir besser nicht träumen können! 
Nach einer gefühlten Viertelstunde Enthedderung der Asturie aus dem Kescher mache ich ein paar Würfe um die Schnur wieder zu lockern und mir knallt doch glatt aus dem nichts schon wieder ein Little Thunny drauf! Dieser kämpft allerdings viel weniger und ist so muss ich nicht fürchten ihn zu verlieren. Dabei soll es dann auch bleiben. Reicht ja auch!

Mein Papa kann es übrigens nicht fassen. Ich habe einen vollen Glückstag erwischt! So gehen alle Fänge heute auf mein Konto. Das Blatt sollte sich allerdings noch wenden in diesem Urlaub und mein Papa wurde ausreichend entschädigt. Unter anderem von einem fantastischen Wolf in Salzkruste. Es gibt nichts besseres! 

Zum Sonnenuntergang fahren wir wieder in den Hafen: 




Ich habe von diesem geilen Tag auch reichlich Videomaterial und da sollte ein guter Film bei rumspringen. Ich werde das vermutlich aber nicht mehr heute fertig machen. Das poste ich dann, sobald ich es hochgeladen habe.


----------



## Salt (8. November 2020)

Super Tag  
Ging doch hoffentlich so weiter für euch?


----------



## Krallblei (8. November 2020)

Huhu. Wusste gar nicht das du unten warst du Schlitzohr!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. November 2020)

Hier das Video!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. November 2020)

*Danke Dario fuers Video.  *

Fuer mich ist es erstaunlich anzusehen, wie solch kleine Fische von Euch gekeschert werden. Andreas ( Franken Fisch ) weiss, wie es ohne Kescher  geht, er hat erfolgreich auf  Lanzarote  viel groessere Fische, auch ueber 5 kg , ins Boot gehoben und die Staerke des FC begruendet.
Ein Koeder mit Fisch im Kescher verheddert, blockiert wertvolle Zeit, wenn die Fische beissen. Diese Lektion habe ich gelernt.
Wir alle freuen uns auf den Bericht fuer Deine weiteren 13 Tage. Ich halte mich zurueck weitere Faenge zu posten, und wer ist noch am Wasser, Glavoc.....Du hast doch sicher auch was gefangen?

*Gruesse Juergen  *


----------



## Seriola (10. November 2020)

Winterloch?


----------



## afbaumgartner (10. November 2020)

Jürgen, wie wäre es einfach mit einem "Petri Heil!" an Dario? 

Wir alle kennen das Problem der verhedderten Drillinge. Mit einem modernen Kescher ist das allerdings nicht sehr relevant. Ich nutze auf dem Boot einen aus reinem Mono.
"Wertvolle Zeit?" Wenn ich keine Zeit habe, gehe ich nicht angeln.
Einige von uns fischen sehr fein. Grade vertikal so fein als möglich, da ist die Kescherei schon angebracht.
Zudem ist das Herausheben eines Fisches an der Schnur nicht waidgerecht. Die Wirbelsäule eines Fisches ist für diese Belastungen außerhalb des Wassers nicht gemacht. Je schwerer der Fisch, um so schlechter. Im Wasser unterstützt ihn der Auftrieb. Da ist ein Kescher schon sinnvoller.
Wenn man allerdings eher grobmotorisch fischt und ohnehin jede Flosse abschlägt, ist das alles ja gar nicht relevant.

Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## afbaumgartner (10. November 2020)

Ach vor lauter Nervzwerg-Galama ganz vergessen: Petri Heil dir, Dario!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2020)

Das mit den marodierenden, kleinen Amberjacks und dem vielen Bait an dem Spot nahmen wir anschließend zum Anlass uns Hoffnungen zu machen auch größere Amberjacks und Dentex dort antreffen zu können. 
Am nächsten morgen probierten wir also Baits zu fangen. Es fing schon damit an, dass wir viel zu spät waren und am Ende sprang nur ein Kalmar dabei rum. Mein Papa hat dann noch eben die Ruten weggebracht und ich wollte währenddessen noch paar Stöcker fangen. Aber auf dem Echo habe ich fast nichts gefunden und dementsprechend auch nix erwischt. Einzig einmal gab es vielversprechende Signale. Entpuppten sich allerdings als die Kinder unserer Zielfische. 




Wie wir im späteren Verlauf des Urlaubs herausfinden sollten, empfiehlt es sich nicht gerade den Morgen mit irgendetwas zu vertrödeln. In dieser Zeit muss man am Spot sein. 
Wir fuhren dann dorthin wo wir am Vortag den vielen Bait hatten und haben es dort mit Livebait probiert. Nichts. Nada! Nichtmal einen Biss von Kleinzeug. Gibts doch nicht. Hatte ich mir ja mehr erhofft. Aber der Kalmar schmeckte auch lecker  
Wir probieren mit wenig Erfolg ein wenig Inchiku und widmen uns dann den diffusen Bacoreta Aktivitäten. Wir haben viel versucht, es war auch immer mal Fisch da, aber irgendwie einfach nicht greifbar. Immer nur mal kurz hier mal kurz da. Wir verlieren jeder einen und während mein Papa Inchiku fischt verfolgt ein ganzer Trupp Bacoretas meine Asturie als ich damit rumwerfe. Es ist schon relativ spät und gibt bis auf einen weiteren kleinen Amberjack nichts erwähnenswertes. Doch dann finden wir weiter draußen endlich ein paar Baitballs mit Bacoretas. Leider ist Wochenende und wegen Lockdown und französischer Ferien (Reiseshaming gibts nur in Deutschland) ist alles voll mit Anglern. Das war wirklich heftig immer insbesondere am Wochenende. Alles was ein Boot hat war am Angeln. Ist auch eine schöne Coronabeschäftigung. 
Naja viele Boote und Frenzies ist selten gut, weil es immer einen bekloppten Gashahn gibt, der meint, es wäre super mit Vollgas in die Frenzy zu fahren. So haben wir unsere Mühe einen hartnäckigen Franzosen abzuschütteln der einem sogar hinterherfährt wenn man garnichts gesehen hat. Uns gelingt es dennoch 4 Bacoretas auf Jigs zu fangen. 3 für meinen Papa und 1 für mich plus ein paar Fehlbisse und verlorene Fische. Ich hab garkeine Fotos gemacht. Das kostet eben auch Angelzeit. Also hier ein Bild vom Tagesfang:


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2020)

Der darauffolgende Montag versprach dann eine Beruhigung an der Angelfront. Es war nur vormittags gutes Wetter angesagt ehe Wind von Süden her kommen sollte, der dann 2 ganze Tage blieb. 
Boote waren wirklich deutlich weniger unterwegs. Morgens fanden wir direkt Frenzies von Bonitos oder Bacoretas an Els Brancs und hielten uns dort eine Weile auf. Trotz guter Wurfchancen bekamen wir nicht einen Biss. Das ganze hielt aber nur morgens kurz an und dann kam nichts mehr hoch. Wir zogen dann auch weiter, denn wir wollten die gute Zeit nicht verschwenden. 
Beim Fahren sehe ich dann tief drin in einer Bucht eine Gruppe Vögel direkt vor den Felsen. Die Vögel sind aktiv, es werden vermutlich Obladas darunter jagen. Ist sehr dicht unter Land. Wir fahren hin und es bleibt stabil. Als wir da sind sehen wir eine kleine, feine Frenzy. Offensichtlich keine Obladas! Und mein Papa hat sofort einen dran. Kämpft gut. Ich kann auch 3 Würfe oder so machen, kriege aber nichtmal einen Biss. Dann tauchen die Fische ab. Rechtzeitig um den Bonito von meinem Papa zu keschern  





 Die Bonitos kommen sogar noch 2-3 mal kurz hoch. Vielleicht auch nur Bacoretas. Aber wir kriegen nichts mehr ans Band. Irgendwann mischen sich dann noch Tunas darunter. Das sollte die restlichen 2 Wochen immer wieder so kommen.

Wir fuhren dann gegen Mittag nach Hause als es noch schön flach war. Garnicht auf den Südwind warten. Fisch haben wir ohnehin genug zu Hause. Falls sich hier jemand fragt, was wir daraus gemacht haben: im Prinzip das was ihr als Dosenthunfisch kennt. Nur in viel besser! Wir haben Bacoreta und Bonito in Olivenöl eingemacht. Baco haben wir noch nicht probiert, aber Bonito ist fantastisch geworden. Würden man doch nur in Deutschland auch außerhalb des Sommers leckere Tomaten für Tomatensalat bekommen...


----------



## Krallblei (10. November 2020)

Weiter so und vielen Dank.
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. November 2020)

Glückwunsch! Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## glavoc (11. November 2020)

Petri Dario! 
Weiterschreiben bitte & ein Dankeschön.
lg


----------



## Congerslayer (11. November 2020)

Moin,
Ich fahre/fliege zwischen mitte und ende Januar 3-4 wochen ans Mittelmeer, es gäbe eine möglichkeit auf einer türkischen Insel ca. 30km südwestlich von Istanbul bei bekannten unterzukommen, mein hauptaugenmerk liegt auf Congern, nur weis ich nicht wie die Bestandsdichte im Marmarameer aussieht, da es ja schon recht weit vom Laichgebiet und von den bekannten Fangründen weg ist, wenn aber dennoch mehrere Conger pro Nacht drin sind wäre das ein ziemlich Perfekter Reiseziel.
Vielleicht kennt ja wer die dortigen Bestände,Marmarameer allgemein, denn wenn es im Umfeld gut Conger hat dann dort definitif!
Petri Heil, und einen schönen Tag, Marlon


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. November 2020)

Als nächstes kam dann Llevante und schlechteres Wetter. Mein Boot wurde mal wieder mit Saharasand gepudert. 

Wir nutzten die Chance und gingen ein bisschen Pilze sammeln. Denn es war ein super Pilzjahr in Spanien und so fanden wir die ersten Edelreizker. Auch fantastisch  

Das Meer währenddessen:





So und vielleicht klingelts jetzt bei dem ein oder anderen: im Anschluss an solche Wetterlagen ist top zum Sargo Angeln. Dann ist noch reichlich Welle da und es ist kein Wind mehr. Am ersten windfreien Tag waren noch 1,5 m Welle angesagt. In meinen Augen war es noch viel mehr aber na gut. War jedenfalls heftig. Dazu gab es Nebel und nicht grad berauschendes Wetter. Doch die Fische bissen exzellent. Nicht unbedingt Sargos, aber Obladas gab es haufenweise. 
Ich werde dazu nachher noch ein ausführlicheres Video machen. Das wird allerdings einiges an Arbeit werden. Und da ich ein Video gemacht habe, gibts keine Fotos... Es war aber auch kein Fotowetter. 

Am Ende lagen dann 4 schöne Sargos für ein Foto bereit und zahllose releaste Obladas standen zu Buche.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. November 2020)

Das war übrigens mal wieder die Gufi-Vernichtung schlechthin wegen der ganzen Obladas. 

Der nächste Tag sollte keine Welle mehr bringen und wieder besseres Wetter. So wollten wir wieder nach den Bonitos und Bacoretas schauen. Das leichte Zeug kam aber natürlich auch mit. 






Herrliches Wetter! 

Wir fuhren dann raus und stellten fest: keine Welle? Fehlanzeige! Eigentlich wäre von den Bedingungen heute sicherlich der noch bessere Tag auf Sargos, aber davon hatten wir schon so viele gefangen und man muss auch mal was riskieren. Also der Call: Wir gehen auf Wolf. Stellen wie letztes mal, ist eh eine schöne Ecke und hatten wir ja auch schon Erfolg. Da die ganzen Erfolgsköder mit irgendwelchen Fischen im Mittelmeer rumschwimmen, musste mal was neues ausprobiert werden. Ich habe für mich festgestellt, dass mir sinkende Stickbaits am besten liegen. Also wähle ich einen Yokozuna Picador. Dass der funktioniert, zeigt sich direkt mal an einer Oblada. Mein Papa verliert einen ganz guten Fisch in den Steinen. Ansonsten ist nicht viel. Es ist wunderbar Schaum an der Küste und absolut kein Wind. Ich koche in meiner schwarzen Hose! Man könnte hier Nacktangeln praktizieren  

Na und als wir uns so voranfischen mit einzig einem Wölfig anmutenden Nachläufer bei meinem Papa, erreichen wir eine Spitze an der ich garnicht unbedingt mit Fisch rechnen würde, da es dort relativ steil abwärts geht. Ich platziere einen Wurf dicht vor Land und animiere den Köder, ehe ich heftigen Widerstand spüre, der dann aber wieder weg ist. Dachte an Felskontakt, aber nach 2 oder 3 weiteren Schlägen schnappt der Fisch erneut zu und hängt! Ich kurbele den 2. Wolf des Urlaubs ins Boot! Etwas kleiner als der letzte aber wieder wunderschön. Und ich glaub das Bild sagt alles: Strahlemann und Söhne  




Also dass ich mal mehr Wölfe als Dentex fange, das hätte ich mir auch nicht zu träumen gewagt! 

Wir fischen uns noch die Küste entlang bis zum Leuchtturm und dabei fange ich noch einen schönen Sargo auf Stickbait. Der ging dann zusammen mit 2 fetten Obladas an unseren französischen Nachbarn. Anschließend genießen wir an einer Boje hängend ein bisschen das Leben. Corona ist für einen Moment vergessen. 

An Frenzies jagen ist wegen der Wellen nicht zu denken und wir sehen auch nichts nennenswertes. Das müssen dann die nächsten Tage bringen. Es sind bis auf einen Tag nur noch Ententeichbedingungen angesagt. Deshalb beschließen wir das Wochenende ein wenig kürzer zu treten, wenn wieder ganz Spanien am Angeln ist. Den Sonntag machen wir einen halben Tag Versuche auf Palometta. Es gibt einen einzigen Biss, vermutlich ein Bluefish. Kann ich aber nicht definitiv sagen. Naja, da haben wir kein Glück. Aber es gibt noch mehr Pilze


----------



## Krallblei (11. November 2020)

Oh Dario ich verangel machmal jeden morgen einen Pack Gummifische. Klar die Dinger fangen.  Aber haltbar?? Ne
Freut mich das der zweite Wolf hin. 
Du freust dich darüber und das freut mich. Solche Dinger sind ja leider für mich "abhaken wieder reinschmeißen"

Die Sargo Angellei machen ich und Dieter ja gar nicht...eigentlich schade. Die Dinger sind auf dem Grill ja saulecker.....

Was machen die Bonitos und die anderen Blauen????


----------



## Congerslayer (12. November 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Oh Dario ich verangel machmal jeden morgen einen Pack Gummifische. Klar die Dinger fangen.  Aber haltbar?? Ne
> Freut mich das der zweite Wolf hin.
> Du freust dich darüber und das freut mich. Solche Dinger sind ja leider für mich "abhaken wieder reinschmeißen"
> 
> ...


versuch mal Z-Man, die sind wesentlich robuster und trotzdem weich genug. LG


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. November 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Die Sargo Angellei machen ich und Dieter ja gar nicht...eigentlich schade. Die Dinger sind auf dem Grill ja saulecker.....



Na da findet ich Woba aber deutlich besser  Nur vielleicht nicht aus der Muga  Die Angelei ist für euch glaub ich problematisch weil sie genau die Bedingungen erfordert, die ein rausfahren aus der Muga unmöglich machen wegen den Wellen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. November 2020)

Na Glückwunsch und danke für die tollen Berichte


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2020)

Dann folgte eine gesamte Woche mit TOP Bootsbedingungen. Absolut flach und kein Wind. Am Wochenende, als wir nicht draußen waren, bekam ich zwei gute Fangmeldungen über Bonitos. Einer fing 3 und einer fing 5. Ich habe mich aber deshalb nicht geärgert, weil ich mir genau vorstellen konnte, wie es ablief. Es war trotzdem schwierig. Und dann sind das auch Leute die von Sonnenauf bis Sonnenuntergang fischen. Und so berichtete mir dann auch einer, dass er sich kräftig geärgert hat nicht in die Pilze gegangen zu sein und das obwohl er 2 Bonitos hatte  So ist das manchmal. Aber war wohl schwierig. Immer wenn was hochkam, kamen sofort Tunas und haben es verschreckt. 

Also haben wir uns vorgenommen Bonitos zu fangen. Und eigentlich war die Woche immer recht ähnlich und ich könnte das jetzt hier abkürzen. Da die meisten ja aber eh viel Zeit haben momentan, mach ichs ausführlicher und wer kein Bock zu lesen hat, der kanns ja lassen  

Also entscheidend war immer morgens früh los und nicht vertrödeln. Die Anfangszeit ist entscheidend. 

Morgens denke ich mir noch, das meine Angellizenz evtl abgelaufen ist. Ich hab vorm Urlaub schon eine neue gekauft und die andere war aber noch paar Tage gültig. Ach scheiß drauf, du wirst eh nie kontrolliert. LEtztes mal ist Jahre her. Ratet wer an diesem Tag kontrolliert wurde  Mit ein bisschen "no entiendo" und meinem Personalausweis war am Ende dann aber auch wieder alles ok. Der Sohn von einem der Agents Rurals ist übrigens einer meiner Instagram Follower  Ich hatte auch schon so ein komisches Gefühl, dass der eine irgendwie unsere Videos kannte. Plötzlich bekomme ich von ihm ein Bild von unserem Boot und die Info, dass sein Papa uns wohl kontrolliert hat. Naja, da bin ich jetzt jedenfalls für nächstes Jahr auch zum Angeln eingeladen  

Morgens sehen wir jedenfalls mal direkt eine schöne Bonitofrenzy. Sehr dicht an Land und gute Gelegenheiten. Mein Papa hat mal wieder beim ersten Wurf einen Biss und verliert den Fisch dann leider nah am Boot. Das Echolot ist voller Bait und Bögen und so erwischt Ralf dann wenigstens eine schöne Dorade auf Jig nachdem die Bonitos abgetaucht waren. 





Die Bonitos kommen nur 2-3 mal hoch und es ist uns nicht vergönnt einen zu fangen. Dazwischen sind Tunas. Teilweise haben wir die bonitofrenzy links vom Boot in Wurfweite und rechts 10 m neben dem Boot die Tunas. Irre. Aber schlecht für die Fischerei. 
Irgendwie sind die Fische, bis auf die Tunas, alle total inaktiv. Ich hab auch oft das Gefühl, dass dieses total flache zwar zum Bootfahren geil ist, aber nichts so gut fürs Angeln. 
Wir fischen dann einiges mit Inchiku ab. Nachdem ich ja schon mit den Bonitos gehadert habe, beißt bei mir nun nichtmal mehr ein Serrano. Das ist doch nicht zu fassen! Mein Papa fängt zwar ein paar und auch zwei kleinere Pargos aber irgendwie ist das viel schlechter als sonst. Die Mittagszeit ist mal wieder komplett tote Hose und so wollen wir eigentlich an einem Steg anlegen am Cap de Creus. Das ist eigentlich verboten, machen aber alle. Und ausgerechnet dann kontrollieren uns die Rurals. Dann lieber nicht anlegen  Wir machen also schön woanders Pause mit Anker draußen. Wir hoffen jetzt auf den Nachmittag/Abend. Dann sollte sich nochmal was ergeben. Und genau so ist es auch. Das schöne: dann sind auch weniger Boote da. Jedenfalls kommen die Bonitos nochmal hoch. Ich habe jetzt von rosa Jig auf grünen Jig gewechselt, weil ich nie Bisse kriege. Und mein Vorfach habe ich auch von 0,40 auf 0,30 reduziert. Und dann haben wir in der ersten Frenzy mal schön einen Double Drill. Totales Chaos an Board und während ich irgendwie noch den Fisch von Ralf gekeschert kriege, beißt mir jetzt der Bonito das Vorfach durch. Grrrr was ein Pech. 




Da sieht man schön die Zähnchen. Eigentlich sind die garnicht so schlimm  Ja jedenfalls sollte das nicht das letzte mal sein, dass die Bonitos hochkommen. Irgendwie kam ich dazu ein bisschen mit der Wobarute rumzuwerfen. Wieder mit dem sinkenden Stick, wo ich auch den Woba drauf hatte. Plötzlich ein paar Platscher in Wurfweite. Ich feuere dahin, direkt Verfolger und Fehlbiss. Und der zweite Biss sitzt und es ist mal wieder Eiertanz an der leichten Rute. Leider gewinne ich auch diesen nicht, weil der Fisch ausschlitzt. Vom Pech verfolgt. Wir haben an dem Tag bis abends durchgezogen. Ralf hatte beim Jiggen noch einen richtig guten Biss (vermute Tuna) aber der ist auch schnell ausgeschlitzt. Ansonsten kriegen wir nichts mehr ans Band.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2020)

Soo nächste morgen das selbe Spiel. Früh raus und zu den Bonitospots. Es sind immer die selben Stellen wo sie hochkommen. Für uns insgesamt 3 Stück. Man muss sich für eine entscheiden. Heute ist ein spanischer Freund mit von der Partie und ist mit seinem Papa auch rausgefahren. So informieren wir uns gegenseitig. Beide tragen übrigens auf ihrem Boot Maske. Er will seinen Papa nicht anstecken. 

Mein Tipp für die Stelle ist genau richtig und so kommen die Bonitos auch hoch. Ich verliere mal wieder einen, Albert verliert auch einen. Und mein Papa fängt mal wieder einen  






Aber es ist wirklich nur eine Stunde oder so in der sie dann zwischendurch hochkommen. Will man was fangen, dann muss man am richtigen Ort sein. Tunas sind die ganze Zeit irgendwo und nirgendwo. Mir inhaliert z.B. einer meinen zum Jiggen ausgeworfenen BlackMinnow 160 und ab ist er.... Wir probieren wieder bisschen Inchiku, Erfolg ist so lala. 




Es ist extrem flach und eigentlich müsste man Deepjigging machen. Habe aber die 200 g Jigs nicht dabei. Da wir nicht wieder den ganzen Tag irgendwie rumkriegen wollen, beschließen wir nicht so lange zu machen. Wir wollen nur noch einen Secret Spot ausprobieren. Ein Wrack auf 95 m Tiefe. Ich weiß jetzt, dass es auch in 95m Serranos gibt. Also diese Mini Barsche  Die kommen mit für die Fideu  
Secret Spot: 




Wracks fressen übrigens gerne Inchikus. Es ist aber mittags und so richtig geht auch nichts. Aber noch eine neue Spezies für uns: ein Franzosendorsch (wunderschönes Foto)




Das ist dann jetzt wirklich Kleinfischangeln und nicht gerade so spannend. Also ab nach Hause. Und dann heißt es am nächsten Tag wieder: Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund.


----------



## Salt (13. November 2020)

Klasse Fänge Dario, petri zum Wolf
Aus Bonito lässt sich auch ein ganz hervorragendes Tuna-Sandwich machen....aber egal wie, das kochen/einlegen/salzen is ne klasse Möglichkeit Bonito/Tunny zu verarbeiten wenn man nicht alles frisch essen kann.


----------



## t-dieter26 (14. November 2020)

Hi Dario, Habt ihr euch also heimlich in die Rosas Bucht geschlichen, ihr Lümmel.
Und dann zur top Zeit bei top Bedingungen. 
Ich lese schon ab und zu gerne mit, aber nach Schreiben ist mir nicht so.... 
Der zweite Corona lock down trifft uns voll. Normalerweise würde ich jetzt unsere Weihnachtsmärkte beliefern. 
Jetzt geht gar nix und wir wursteln irgendwie rum. 
Und auf die vollmundigen Hilfe Versprechen unserer Politiker gebe ich keinen Pfifferling. Die Bürokratie wird wieder mit 100 Regeln und Bedingungen kommen, und 200 Ausnahmen und Ausnahmen von den Ausnahmen bis keiner mehr durchblickt und die meisten die es wirklich benötigen mit ein paar Euros abgespeist werden.
Genug davon, und vielleicht gibt es auch ein Wunder. 
Top Berichte und klasse Fische, bitte weiter so. 
Bei mir geht frühestens nächstes Frühjahr was, hoffentlich..


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. November 2020)

So Leute letzter Teil meines Berichts. 

Der nächste Tag ist genau wie die vorherigen. Morgens gehts wieder auf Bonito. Diese kommen auch prompt an der Stelle hoch wo wir sind. Mein Papa fängt einen, als er den Jig durchsinken lässt nachdem die Frenzy schon vorbei war. Das ist bei Bonitos immer eine gute Chance und wir haben mindestens die Hälfte oder mehr Bonitos so gefangen. 
Irgendwie gibt es hier schon wieder überhaupt keine Bilder. 

Naja danach wird das ganze wieder ein wenig frustrierend. Die Bonitos kommen noch paar mal hoch aber immer nur extrem kurz und da lässt sich nichts fangen. Ich probiere mal was neues aus meiner Schatzkiste: einen kleinen 24g Wolfram Jig. Die sind schwerer als Bleijigs und natürlich teurer  Aber damit lässt sich super gut auf 20 oder 30 m jiggen und der Jig ist trotzdem sehr klein. Doch irgendwie wollen auch keine Brassen darauf beißen. Ich probiere ein bisschen damit rum wo die Bonitos waren. Nichts. Dann wechseln wir die Stelle und sehen sogar nochmal eine kurze Aktivität an anderer Stelle an einer Insel. Obladas vermutlich. Beim Näher kommen springen doch auch Bonitos. Aber mal wieder nichts. Auch die Würfe danach nicht. Auf dem Echolot aber wieder viel Fisch. Also wieder Zeit für den Micro Jig. Mein Papa meint schon der würde nicht funktionieren, weil die ganze Zeit nichts beißt. Ich bin auch schon frustriert, weil ich bei den Bonitos irgendwie echt Pech hatte. Doch dann kommt das Glück zurück! Guter Biss, ab, Jig Jig Boom wieder Biss. Ich kann fast garnichts an Schnur gewinnen, aber der Fisch nimmt auch nicht groß was. Ich denke zuerst an einen fetten Drachenkopf, dann kommen mir aber irgendwie zuviel Schwimmbewegungen und ich vermute einen Dentex.  Habe Mühe mit der leichten Rute irgendwas zu gewinnen. Am Ende stellt sich dann heraus, das ein schöner Bonito meinen Microjig inhaliert hat. Und inhaliert ist hier wirklich das richtige Wort. Der Jig hängt ganz tief drin und im Boot reißt mir sofort das FC ab, aber jetzt endlich mal Glück gehabt und diesen Fisch irgendwie angelandet. Klasse. War mit 2,5 kg der größte Bonito vom Trip. Der kleinste hatte schätze ich so 1,5 kg. Aber habe nicht alle Fische gewogen. Da die Fotos hier echt mies sind, muss ich euch bis zum Video vertrösten.  Und ein Schlachtfoto inmitten vom Spül gibts noch  





Wir fahren dann recht früh heim, weil wir wissen, dass vor 15-16 Uhr nichts mehr passiert. Wir beschließen, dann lieber nochmal abends rauszufahren und auf Kalmare zu probieren. Albert fing am Vortag abends 9 Stück, also Bombe. Und damit sollte sich dann vielleicht doch der erste Dentex fangen lassen oder ein schöner AJ. 
Wir waren beim Kalmarangeln sehr erfolgreich und fingen 8 Stück, teilweise große. Also Ideal für Livebait.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. November 2020)

Abends erfahre ich dann, dass die Spanier sich eine neue Verschärfung der Coronaregeln ausgedacht haben. Ab Freitag 6 Uhr bis Montag 6 Uhr darf die Stadt nicht mehr verlassen werden. Toll. Und ich hab 8 Kalmare im Livewell schwimmen. Also steht fest: einmal müssen wir noch. Müssen eh das Boot noch Abreisefertig machen. Laden also auch die Plane ins Auto um nicht nochmal die Stadt am Wochenende verlassen zu müssen. Außerdem beschließen wir fix noch um einen Tag zu verlängern und am Montag anstatt Sonntag abzureisen. Denn Einreisen nach Katalonien ist auch verboten und somit weiß der Geier wann wir wieder herkommen dürfen. Und das Wetter ist einfach zu gut um es nicht voll auszukosten. 
Wir fahren morgens direkt wieder zu unserer Bonitostelle, denn dort war auch wirklich viel Bait die ganzen Tage und ich wollte unbedingt dort mit Livebait nachher auf Amberjack und Dentex probieren. Irgendwie war aber ein extrem klarer Tag ohne Wolken und es wurde sehr schnell hell und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass das der Bonitoaktivität geschadet hat. Wir waren vermutlich einfach zu spät. Der Tunaaktivität hat das garnicht geschadet. Die waren die ganze Zeit dort immer mal wieder am springen, extrem dicht vor Land. Teilweise 5m vor Land. Wir jiggen ein bisschen um vielleicht doch noch einen Bonito zu fangen. Ich fische mit meinem Erfolgs-Microjig vom Vortag. Und dann steigt auf 13 mt ein Fisch ein, der sich erstmal anfühlt wie ein Hänger. Nimmt auch wieder keine Schnur, macht aber Druck. Und was dann hochkommt überrascht doch ziemlich. Wolfsbarsch No 3 für diesen Urlaub :O Auf Jig, auf 13m. Okay. Man nimmt was kommt  




Wieder ein Prachtbursche mit 1kg + 
Wir starten dann Mission Livebait. Trotz echt guter Echos den Tag, ging absolut garnichts. Nichtmal die kleinen Brassen, die sonst jeden Kalmar anknabbern sind da. Wir fischen an der Maza d'Oro, einer vorgelagerten Insel mit extremen Strukturen und sehr guter Spot an dem ich noch nie was gefangen habe. Aber das ist eine der Mero-Stellen. Und normalerweise voll mit den kleinen Kalmartöter-Fischen. Nichts. Das man einen Kalmar irgendwann austauscht ohne je einen Biss bekommen zu haben gibt es sonst quasi nie. Die halten ja schon so 3 h durch. 
Tja. Ich poste im Anschluss noch ein paar Echolot Bilder. Ich sage euch, alles voller Tunas. Und die scheinen keine Kalmare zu fressen, aber alles zu verscheuchen. Irgendwie war nichts außer Tunas unterwegs. Denn solche Echolotbilder sind teilweise Fanggarantie. 








Tja wir fischen also an verschiedensten Spots komplett erfolglos und so verkommt das ganze zu der entspanntesten Angelei ever. 




Ein einziges mal formiert sich noch eine Frenzy aus Fischen, die keine Tunas sind. Ralf fängt prompt noch eine Bacoreta.  Ui, dachte die wären schon weg. 




Ich fange dann mit meinem Micro TG Jig doch noch eine Brasse, einen Sargo. Danach wird er dann von einem Tuna beim Absinken 10 mt von Land inhaliert und ist futsch. 

Dieter sitzt bestimmt immer ganz wuschig vorm PC und fragt sich was mit uns verkehrt ist. Aber diese Tuna-Situation war ganz anders. Die waren überall, aber nicht so oft oben und haben genau wie die Bonitos selten Frenzies geformt, wo man wirklich was bestücken könnte. So war es einfach nervig, weil sie unsere Angelei ständig behindert haben. 
Wieder im Hafen packen wir das Boot ein und fahren wieder von Empuria rüber nach Roses. Dort im Kreisel werden wir in der Polizeikontrolle sofort von den Mossos rausgefischt. Klar, deutsches Kennzeichen. Werden ausgefragt wo wir hinwollen, wo wir waren, was wir das so wichtiges getan hätten. Geben aber die richtigen Antworten und so lässt man uns nochmal fahren. Für den Rest des Wochenendes haben wir aber erstmal kein Interesse mehr den Ort zu verlassen. Glücklicherweise gehört auch die ganze Küstenregion hintenraus alles zum Ort und so müssen wir ihn auch nicht verlassen um es schön zu haben. 

Alles in allem ein super Urlaub unter Coronabedingungen. Balsam für die Seele. Infektionsgefahr nahe 0 und somit Test natürlich negativ. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen, wenn sich nochmal ein Fenster öffnet. Erstmal war es aber die letzte Chance. Momentan ist aufsuchen von Zweitresidenzen in Spanien noch verboten. 

Euch lieben Dank für die vielen Wortmeldungen. Ist mal schön, wenn man weiß, dass man nicht nur fürs Archiv schreibt sondern auch Leser da sind


----------



## Krallblei (16. November 2020)

Ich lese und geniesse 

Und sage wieder vielen vielen Dank!!!


----------



## t-dieter26 (16. November 2020)

Ja sehr schön in dieser düsteren Zeit.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. November 2020)




----------



## glavoc (16. November 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich lese und geniesse
> 
> Und sage wieder vielen vielen Dank!!!


Genau so! Dem schließe ich mich an. Petri und Dankeschön Dario!
Herzliche Grüße!!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. November 2020)

*Denkt mal nach*....

Die Anglerboard Redaktion bemueht sich in diesen duesteren Zeiten Euer geliebtes Anglerboard am Leben zu erhalten.
Koennte ja sein, jemand hat etwas zu sagen.....

*Gruesse Juergen




*


----------



## Roy Digerhund (21. November 2020)




----------



## Krallblei (21. November 2020)

Ich zähle Sekunden bis ich wieder am Meer bin.
T- 6 Tage

Fische fängt man nicht auf der Couch


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. November 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Fische fängt man nicht auf der Couch



Eben, und hat ausser Benny noch jemand einen Plan?     Gruesse Juergen

P.S. *Baumi,* gelandet am *19.11. ohne Kescher,* FC 0,45 mm      _*Landung erfolgt bei uns liebevoll mit der Hand von der Badeplattform des Bootes!*_


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. November 2020)

Sei es wie es sei, der Dario hat von Euch fuer sein Video 8 likes bekommen.

Jungs, ein Video macht Arbeit. Ich stell mir die Frage:  wie viele lesen diesen Text- setzt doch mal einen Testlike, waers gelesen hat!


----------



## broki (23. November 2020)

Petri Dario! Immer schön zu lesen deine Berichte. Gleich noch 1 Like unter dein Video gesetzt


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. November 2020)

Dann hier mal das nächste Video. Und ordentlich liken


----------



## senner (28. November 2020)

Super Videos und Bilder von allen. Toppi. Hilft gegen den Herbst-Blues...

Was anderes; das _Institut Català de Recerca per la Governança del Mar_ (ICATMAR) führt gerade eine Befragung durch zu den Angelgewohnheiten von Leuten die in Catalunya angeln (sind ja einige von euch ). Ich weiß nicht ob ihr alle die email bekommen habt (geht wohl auf die Adresse auf die man die Zahlungsbestätigung der R1 Lizenz bekommt?), aber als Ökonometriker unterstütz ich natürlich immer sinnvolle Datenerhebungen. Der Link geht nur auf Einladung also checkt mal eure email Postfächer nach "Enquesta Pesca Recreativa Catalunya"

Viele Grüße und alle die am/im/auf Wasser sind, stramme Leinen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Dezember 2020)

*Danke Senner.*

Wenn ich Ökonometriker waer, wuerde ich unsere Spain Bordies fragen: 
Wie habt Ihr Euch im Fruehjahr gefuehlt, als 3 Monate Hausarrest/ Einreiseverbot  verordnet wurde und Ihr die Zeit fuer Spinning Tuna, grosse Tunny und grosse AJ verpasst habt?
Vermisst Ihr Nachtangeln ? Ist ja von 23:00 bis 6:00 Uhr bis Mai 2021 vorerst verboten!
Und vor allem: Die Preise fuer Boote, Angelgeraete und Zubehoer sind stark gefallen, werdet Ihr neue Techniken anwenden und Weihnachten ordentlich zuschlagen?
( Gilt fuer alle Mittelmeer Bordies !)

_*@ senner, Was wird denn in der Umfrage gefragt?*_

In diesem Sinne, eine schoene Vorweihnachtszeit.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2020)

senner schrieb:


> Super Videos und Bilder von allen. Toppi. Hilft gegen den Herbst-Blues...
> 
> Was anderes; das _Institut Català de Recerca per la Governança del Mar_ (ICATMAR) führt gerade eine Befragung durch zu den Angelgewohnheiten von Leuten die in Catalunya angeln (sind ja einige von euch ). Ich weiß nicht ob ihr alle die email bekommen habt (geht wohl auf die Adresse auf die man die Zahlungsbestätigung der R1 Lizenz bekommt?), aber als Ökonometriker unterstütz ich natürlich immer sinnvolle Datenerhebungen. Der Link geht nur auf Einladung also checkt mal eure email Postfächer nach "Enquesta Pesca Recreativa Catalunya"
> 
> Viele Grüße und alle die am/im/auf Wasser sind, stramme Leinen.


Also ich habe das nicht erhalten von daher denke ich nicht, dass die Befragung an alle rausgegangen ist. Sonst könnte man ja fast schon von Big Data sprechen  Ich habe aber vor einiger Zeit schonmal sowas beantwortet, wo es um Zielfische, Fanghäufigkeit und Größen ging. 



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Danke Senner.*
> 
> Wenn ich Ökonometriker waer, wuerde ich unsere Spain Bordies fragen:
> Wie habt Ihr Euch im Fruehjahr gefuehlt, als 3 Monate Hausarrest/ Einreiseverbot  verordnet wurde und Ihr die Zeit fuer Spinning Tuna, grosse Tunny und grosse AJ verpasst habt?
> ...


Ja ich vermisse (Nacht)Angeln... 

Warum sollte ich mir etwas kaufen zum Angeln? Wofür? Katalonien hat mal wieder die Grenzen dicht. Im Verschärfen sind sie alle immer ganz schnell. Lockern ist nicht so deren Ding. Immerhin hat man in NRW schonmal erkannt, dass die Quarantäne für Reiserückkehrer Schwachsinn ist, wenn man im Heimatort eine Inzidenz von 250 hat und im Urlaubsort 100. 

Verbitterte Grüße an alle die noch ran dürfen. 

Dario


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Dezember 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir etwas kaufen zum Angeln? Wofür? Katalonien hat mal wieder die Grenzen dicht.



*Dario,*

bei allen Deinem Frust- nicht nur im Mittelmeer gibt es Fische.
Es ist bald Weihnachten... und es gibt Preise fuer Penn, Shimano und andere unserer Lieblinge... die gab es noch nie.
Ich sag immer- es gibt Sammler und Jaeger...fuer und auf Angelgeraete und Jaeger auf Fische.
Ihr deutschen Jaeger auf Fische habt es in diesen Zeiten wirklich schwer.
Ihr duerft ja noch nicht mal im eigenen Land zum Angeln verreisen. Aber in jedem deutschen Dorf gibt es doch einen Teich, ein Baechlein...und Seen gibt es auch.
Was hier im Winter der Bluefish ist, ist in Deutschland der Rapfen, kaempfen und schmecken beide nicht!

Hoffen wir alle darauf, dass das mit dem Virus vorbei geht.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Dezember 2020)

@Juergen Mittelmeer Ich glaub du bist schon so lange in Spanien, du weißt garnicht mehr wie kalt es in Deutschland im Winter ist. Hier frieren dir maximal die Hände am Rütchen fest


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. Dezember 2020)

Also hier in der Region geht anglerisch schon lange nicht mehr viel. Die Natur am Hochrhein ist wunderbar aber das war es auch schon. Karpfen und Waller interessieren mich nicht. Einzig vielleicht Fliegenfischen im Schwarzwald und den Vogesen wär noch was.
Mit dem Frühjahr werden sich aber auch die Grenzen wieder zusehends öffnen. 
Ostern soll es wieder nach Korfu gehen , im Juni zu einem schottischen Fishingmate (südafrikanischen Ursprungs) nach Inverness/ Ft. William/ Isle of Skye und im September wiederum nach Korfu.
Und zuvor, wenn Italien im März aufmacht, noch eben die Frau ins Auto geschlürt, Tackle rein und ab nach Ligurien.
Nicht zu Fischen über einen langen Zeitraum ist hart. 
Und tatsächlich kompensiere ich, indem ich mir eine Backup-Meeresausrüstung zusammenkaufe. Dass da irgendwas billiger geworden wäre, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Bisschen hier, bisschen dort. Läppert sich ganz schön. Nebenbei denke ich an ein Zweitschlauchboot. Etwas kleiner mit Luftboden. Für eben solche Ligurieneinsätze. 
Wo man bei 100m vom Ufer schon 50m Wassertiefe hat.
Aber erstmal gilt: Durchhalten!  
Tight Lines, meine Freunde,
Baumi


----------



## Krallblei (2. Dezember 2020)

Ja durchhalten.

Fische hier in De nicht..zu langweilig

Trip nach Ägypten hat nicht geklappt.. wurde krank und gestern operiert worden. Alles war schon gebucht 

Naja in 16. Tagen geht es wieder los.. Inschah Allah


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ja durchhalten.
> 
> Fische hier in De nicht..zu langweilig
> 
> ...


gute Besserung


----------



## Skott (2. Dezember 2020)

Gute Besserung, hoffentlich nichts ernstes...!


----------



## Krallblei (3. Dezember 2020)

Danke. Alles okay jetzt. Hamdullah.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Dezember 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> in 16. Tagen geht es wieder los



*Benny,*

ich wuensch Dir tolle Fische , gruess die Mahi-Mahi von mir- falls es noch welche gibt.
Ich bring mir einen Aufkleber am Boot von diesem Fisch an, Foto folgt.   Vor naechstem Jahr Ende August, werden wir wohl keine Mahi-Mahi mehr hier, bei mir im Golf von Valencia sehen. Im spaetem Fruehjahr gibt es die bis Gibraltar und in Kroatien!

*Gruesse Juergen*

P.S. Es stuermt bei uns mal wieder seit 10 Tagen ueberall an der spanischen Kueste bis kurz vor Gibraltar und ein Ende ist vorerst nicht in Sicht! Da wo Du hin willst, ist es sicher im Winter besser als hier!


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe die Tage ein Video hochgeladen übers Sargo Angeln bei Welle. Vielleicht nicht für jeden hier interessant, da es bestimmte Bedingungen und Gegebenheiten vor Ort braucht, aber es passt vom grauen Wetter hervorragend zu unserem Wetter derzeit


----------



## Krallblei (5. Dezember 2020)

Lief

Und lecker sah es auch aus!!

Gracias


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Dezember 2020)

Danke Dario, es ist immer wieder eine wahre Pracht, deine berichte und Videos zu sehen


----------



## Seriola (6. Dezember 2020)

Dickes Lob  Ich lese ja sonst lieber, aber ein gut gemachtes Filmchen zu Corona Zeiten weckt auch Fernweh... Sehr aufschlussreich dein Film!! Mein Fazit: Andere Länder andere Fische... In Griechenland könntest du dich wahrscheinlich buckelig angeln und  Sargo eher als Beifang mit einem Gummifische in dieser Größe fangen. Eher mit kleineren Jigs etc - wenn überhaupt, denn eigentlich sind es ja Friedfische... Auf der anderen Seite, fängt man an genau solchen Spots im Weißwasser ab Herbst hauptsächlich Wolfsbarsche & Barras. Aber auch weitere Räuber jagen unter solchen und noch wesentlich härteren Bedingungen im Weißwasser. Das Futter wird aufgewirbelt welches kleine Fische anlockt und diese wiederum locken die Großen an. Hier kommen sogar Dentex und zT richtig gute AJ's unter Land! Schönes Video, danke


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. Dezember 2020)

Danke für dein Video, Dario! Schön, dass du dir immer so viel Arbeit machst.
Ich hätte diesmal nur ein paar Anmerkungen/Fragen.
Obladas/Brandbrassen sind nicht minderwertig. Einzig Gelbstriemen und Goldstriemen fallen von der geschmacklichen Qualität her aus der Reihe der Sparidae.
Ansonsten werden Obladas auf dem Markt gut gehandelt - je nach Größe.
Black Minnow sind nicht sehr beständig, was ihr hier ja noch mal beeindruckend zeigt. Ich habt da ein kleines Vermögen in eurer Box. Sind das wenigstens chinesische?
Habt ihr schon Alternativen getestet? Und wenn ihr so viele Schwanzabbisse habt, warum macht ihr euch dann keine Stinger mit Karpfenkevlar und Chinus?

@Seriola: Ich würde Sargos als Nahrungsopportunisten bezeichnen, wenn sie Kleinfisch kriegen können, verschmähen sie auch diese nicht.
An den Langleinen gehen grade große Sargos gerne auf Sardine und Ährenfische, obwohl sie eher ein Krustazeen- und Muschelknackgebiss haben..
Black Minnow wird in GR hauptsächlich in den beiden größten Größen mit den Deep Köpfen auf Schwarze (Zackis) und große Rote (Dentex, Pink Dentex) gefischt.
Die Finessekultur bzw. das feine Gummieren sind noch nicht so verbreitet.
Da bleibt der Sargos in Griechenland halt nach wie vor Thema der Surfcaster und der Bologneseangler.
Aber ich denke, es kommt auf den Versuch an.


----------



## JanKrueger (7. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen. Mein Name ist Jan und ich fange jetzt auch mal an ein wenig zu posten. Dario bekommt das ja schon immer mit weil ich ihn regelmäßig per Whatsapp ärger. Von mir wird es aber keine wirklichen Berichte geben, dazu fehlt mir einfach die Zeit. Stattdessen poste ich hier einfach mal was ich oder meine Gäste so fangen, oder einfach Naturbilder die einen ein wenig zum Träumen verleiten.

Liebe Grüße aus Nizza,
Jan

Yann mit Dentex / Nizza 04.12. / Livebait trolling


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2020)

Seriola schrieb:


> Dickes Lob  Ich lese ja sonst lieber, aber ein gut gemachtes Filmchen zu Corona Zeiten weckt auch Fernweh... Sehr aufschlussreich dein Film!! Mein Fazit: Andere Länder andere Fische... In Griechenland könntest du dich wahrscheinlich buckelig angeln und  Sargo eher als Beifang mit einem Gummifische in dieser Größe fangen. Eher mit kleineren Jigs etc - wenn überhaupt, denn eigentlich sind es ja Friedfische... Auf der anderen Seite, fängt man an genau solchen Spots im Weißwasser ab Herbst hauptsächlich Wolfsbarsche & Barras. Aber auch weitere Räuber jagen unter solchen und noch wesentlich härteren Bedingungen im Weißwasser. Das Futter wird aufgewirbelt welches kleine Fische anlockt und diese wiederum locken die Großen an. Hier kommen sogar Dentex und zT richtig gute AJ's unter Land! Schönes Video, danke


Danke dir. Wer weiß, über Griechenland kann ich nichts sagen, aber kannst es ja mal ausprobieren. Die Sargos kann man beim Schnorcheln, wenn etwas Welle ist, auch sehr oft an genau diesen Stellen sehen. 
Außerdem habe ich Sargos im letzten Urlaub auch auf 11 cm Stickbaits gefangen. Also was Baumi sagt, stimmt schon. 


afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Danke für dein Video, Dario! Schön, dass du dir immer so viel Arbeit machst.
> Ich hätte diesmal nur ein paar Anmerkungen/Fragen.
> Obladas/Brandbrassen sind nicht minderwertig. Einzig Gelbstriemen und Goldstriemen fallen von der geschmacklichen Qualität her aus der Reihe der Sparidae.
> Ansonsten werden Obladas auf dem Markt gut gehandelt - je nach Größe.
> ...


Danke Baumi. Hast schon Recht, man kann die schon essen. Aber was soll ich mit so vielen Fischen. Haben da sicher 30 Obladas gefangen. Die 4 Sargos reichen mir, plus es gibt bei der Menge Obladas ohnehin schon oft welche, wo releasen keinen Sinn macht. Aber die Sargos finde ich persönlich besser. Obladas ist auch ein wenig wie Meeräschen. Die sind ja auch sehr häufig in Häfen und da würde ich sie auf keinen Fall essen, aber die an den Felsen gehen schon. 

Wie im Video gesagt: Wir nehmen dafür Black Minnows. Man kann es auch mit billigerem Zeug machen. Ich finde die Texas Montage ideal und fängig sind sie auch. So oft mache ich auch kein Sargo Angeln. Assisthooks kann man machen, die Gummis gehen genauso kaputt. Die großen Sargos fressen den Black Minnow aber denke ich eh ganz. Und die kleinen will ich nicht. 

Ich bin ohnehin strikt gegen die ganze Ali-Fälscherei. Ich will das aber hier weder genauer ausführen, noch diskutieren. Jeder soll machen, wie er meint.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2020)

@Azur Sportfishing Willkommen an Bord Capitano. Sicherlich eine Bereicherung für alle hier.


----------



## Seriola (7. Dezember 2020)

Also, natürlich gehen Sargo und auch alle anderen Fische auf allerlei Aas am Haken und das ist auch nicht weiter erstaunlich. Der Bemerkenswerte ist, und das wollte ich hervorheben, dass sie sich bei euch anscheinend *gezielt* mit einer "Lebend-Fisch Imitation" fangen lassen. Es sind nun mal keine "Raubfische" die andere Fische aktiv jagen. Natürlich bleibt dann und wann mal ein Sargo oder eine Dorade beim LRF hängen, aber dass man sie gezielt mit 7-9 cm langen Gummifischen fangen kann habe ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen. Und ich fische schon einige Zeit am MM. Wie auch immer, sehr lehrreich dein Video.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (7. Dezember 2020)

Jungs,
wer faengt hat recht- der Sieger ist wohl Dario.
Ansonsten. Bei uns in der Marina gibt es Sargos ohne Ende. Die kann man mit Brot fuettern, denen kann man eine kuenstliche Fliege servieren und einen 4 cm Jigg. Die fliegen auf alles., auch auf kleine quicklebendiche Fische. Und am meisten lieben die Diesel. Ein paar Tropfen ins Wasser und die sind genauso da, wie die Meeraeschen. Das Einzige was die nicht tun, am Boot und an den Tauen rumnagen, im Unterschied zu den Meeraeschen.
Gruesse Juergen

P.S. Baumi hat den Sargo richtig beschrieben- er raubt auch und ist bestimmt kein Aasfresser! Wenn man Aas im Sinne von Verdorben interpraetiert.
Ist ja auch egal, DU @Seriola bist. der Alleswisser, fuer mich bist Du ein Sofafisher, oder warst Du in den letzten 12 Monaten am Meer? - Ich hoffe im weiteren der Jan aus Frankreich postet Life Faenge und wenn der es tut, bekommt Ihr auch von mir mehr Bilder vom aktiven Fishing im Mittelmeer- Life!

Kleiner Dentex 1,8 kg vorgestern! duerrer 70 cm Cuda- Alles Ufernah- Offshore auf AJ bei dem Wetter bei uns- niemand tut es!


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Dezember 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> DU @Seriola bist. der Alleswisser, fuer mich bist Du ein Sofafisher, oder warst Du in den letzten 12 Monaten am Meer? -


Manchmal erinnerst Du mich an meine EX-Frau, völlig grundlos schaffst Du es immer wieder, dich völlig unangemessen im Ton zu vergreifen.
Schade


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. Dezember 2020)

@Brillendorsch,
das ist hier ein Anglerbord und ein rauherer Ton hilft moeglicherweise manchmal Bordies vor dem Tippen auf die Tastatur zum Nachdenken zu bewegen.

Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte schreiben, was man denkt, rumschleimen fuer likes ist nicht mein Ding.   In diesem Fall schrieb Dario und Baumi zu Sargos- und dann....nochmal....geballter Unfug. von @ seriola. Der Dario hat die Sargos  ja nicht auf Brot, Wurm, o.a. gefangen und nicht das erste mal erfolgreich auf Gummis und Jiggs, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere! Uebrigens, es gibt eine Technik Schleppen im Flachwasser 3- 4 m auf alle Brassen, Obladas und was da noch rumfleucht .....

Frauen, mir ist da auch eine weggelaufen vor vielen Jahren. Die hat mich auch immer kritisiert und ich hab gedacht, voellig grundlos, Du Maedchen noergelst an allem...
Heute denke ich darueber anders!
Eine schoene Vorweihnachtszeit.

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Seriola (8. Dezember 2020)

@Jürgen: Du erscheinst mir etwas frustriert und gereizt zu sein... Ist dir beim Drill evtl. ein Schriftbarsch ausgeschlitzt? Um deine Neugier zu befriedigen: ja ich war am Meer. Und nu? was ändert das jetzt, außer dass du dich evtl. schlauer fühlst? Ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm, ich komme da bestimmt bald wieder hin. Ausserdem habe ich 20 Jahre am Meer gelebt. Insofern ist ein wenig Abstinenz zu verkraften 

Gruß vom Sofafischer


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. Dezember 2020)

@ serviola.
Du bist schon ein Witzbold. 
Schoene Vorweihnachtszeit!
Es gibt Angelspiele fuers Sofa!  
Es geht nicht darum, dass ich mich schlauer fuehle, sondern das Du liest, was Baumi und Dario schreiben! Die beiden haben ganz bestimmt mehr Erfahrung als Du!

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich bitte euch. Ich hab grad leider kein Popcorn zur Hand  

Niemand hat ein Problem damit, dass Seriola das als verwunderlich empfand, dass wir so Sargos fangen. Ich würde sie zwar auch nicht unbedingt als Friedfische bezeichnen, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Sie in unterschiedlichen Revieren auch unterschiedliche Gewohnheiten haben. Die Sargos stehen auch, dem Mageninhalt nach zumindest, nicht dort um Fische zu jagen, sondern um Miesmuscheln zu fressen. Und der schwarze Gummifisch funktionierte immer mit am besten. Vielleicht nehmen sie das auch einfach als Muschel wahr.


----------



## Seriola (8. Dezember 2020)

Mein vorher Geschriebenes in Kurzform:

Ich finde es sehr interessant dass man Sargo regional anscheinend gezielt und aktiv mit rel. großen Gummis fangen kann. Sargo sind Friedfische (Definition kann gegoogelt werden), sie sind sicher keine Raubfische. Thats all… Sollte jemand etwas anderes herausgelesen haben - ich habs so gemeint wie ich es geschrieben habe ...

@Jürgen: „sondern das Du liest, was Baumi und Dario schreiben! Die beiden haben ganz bestimmt mehr Erfahrung als Du!“

Huch!! Dafür dass du vor kurzem noch dem einen oder anderen sämtliche Kompetenzen abgesprochen hast, ist dies wohl eine Vollbremsung mit anschließender 180° Wende!! Außer deine „Fähigkeiten“ wie z.B. Fischgewichte zu würfeln, habe ich die Kompetenzen anderer Forenmitglieder nicht in Frage gestellt.

Habe noch irgendwo ein Rapala Spiel für die Wii rumliegen. Und da meine Tochter diese wieder aktiviert hat, ist die Idee mit dem Angelspiel auf dem Sofa gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. Dezember 2020)

__





						sargo jigging - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Seriola (8. Dezember 2020)

Das ist jetzt wirklich das letzte Mal das ich zu dem Thema etwas schreibe, ich will ja noch Wii spielen…

@Jürgen: Ich hatte nicht die Zeit mir jeden Video aus deinem Link anzuschauen. Was mir aber im Schnelldurchlauf aufgefallen ist:


Darios Brassen sind groß
Dario fängt viele Brassen
Dario hat auch einen fetten „imperial“ gefangen! – Gratulation @ Dario
Der Rest sind Fische aus Nord und Süd Amerika die zufällig auch Sargo heißen
Trotzdem abwechslungsreicher Link! Um aber hierrüber auf ein häufiges Beissverhalten unserer MM Sargos auf Gummis etc zu schließen (ich denke das wolltest du mir beweisen), leider ein Kloogriff.

Ich gehe davon aus das du den Unterschied zwischen MM Sargo und „USA-Video-Sargo“ erkennst und nur einfach mal schnell was „hingeferkelt“ hast, ohne dir es vorher anzuschauen!?

PS: Das mit dem Sofaangeln solltest du auch mal ausprobieren! Es entspannt und man kann auch mal große Fische drillen!

Cheers!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. Dezember 2020)

@Seriola

Ist Dir eigentlich bewusst, dass ich ein Boot hier habe, fast jeden Tag Sargos vom Boot aus im Hafen fuettere und bestens deren Verhalten kenne?


Ich hab Dir auch keinen link gepostet, sondern nur, das Du mal in google nach Sargo jiggen suchen solltest!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Dezember 2020)

Seriola schrieb:


> Dario hat auch einen fetten „imperial“ gefangen! – Gratulation @ Dario


Und das auf 160er Black Minnow  

Ne Leute ehrlich jetzt ist mal Schluss hier. Hier habt ihr jetzt neues Futter, wo ihr sachlich drüber diskutieren dürft. Wolfsbarsch beim Jiggen


----------



## broki (8. Dezember 2020)

Gebt doch bitte dem Jürgen mal ein Testlike für seine täglichen Sargoverhaltensanalysen


----------



## Krallblei (9. Dezember 2020)

Danke fürs Video..


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2020)

broki schrieb:


> Gebt doch bitte dem Jürgen mal ein Testlike für seine täglichen Sargoverhaltensanalysen



*Erledigt* - und dass Meerbrassen auch mit Gummifischen gefangen werden können , ist ein ( jahrealter ) Hut.

Die 2 Angler von Profiblinker haben das schon vor Jahren auf DVD rausgebracht - Spinnfischen mit kleinen Twistern und Gummifischen im offenen

Mittelmeer - die Arten , da müsste man Experten fragen - silbern mit schwarzen Längsstreifen u.a.

Die köder wurden im Paternostersystem hinter dem Boot hergeschleppt bzw. Vogelansammlungen aktiv angeworfen.

Die haben richtig gut gefangen : keine Riesen, aber reichlich. Köder etwa 3-6cm. lang.

R.S.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Dezember 2020)

Seriola schrieb:


> Du erscheinst mir etwas frustriert und gereizt zu sein... Ist dir beim Drill evtl. ein Schriftbarsch ausgeschlitzt?


Ich wuensch Dir diesen ganz kleinen, fuer Dich wichtigen, Fisch zu fangen, dieser Fisch schlitzt nicht aus!  Und er ist eine Delikatese. Nun, ja, Du bist eher der Heringsfaenger, die schmecken mir nicht so richtig!

Du heisst Seriola, hast Du einen AJ je in Deinem Leben gefangen- poste ein Bild oder bist Du ein Spinner de Ocean, wie viele? Klebst Dir einen Namen an.... und Luft dahinter!

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## ralle (14. Dezember 2020)

Falls  hier nicht die persönliche Anmache aufhört und der Ton  sich ändert, wirds wohl ohne Verwarnungen und Löschungen nicht weitergehen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Dezember 2020)

broki schrieb:


>


Rolle ueber den Teppich. Du solltest als Jugendlicher den Berner Heuschnaps meiden.

Fahr doch mal mit der Berner Fondu Tramp und schau tief in den Topf.....


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Dezember 2020)

@ralle, ich persoenlich moechte in dieser schweren Zeit dieses Board unterstuetzen.  Gruesse Juergen aus dem Golf de Valencia.


----------



## ralle (14. Dezember 2020)

Gegen Unterstützung hat bestimmt niemand was. Und über Infos u.ä. sind bestimmt viele froh- aber eben ohne persönliche Anmache.. Ich selber lese hier gerne mit und freue mich über die guten Fänge und Berichte.

Also cool bleiben


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Dezember 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> . Und über Infos u.ä. sind bestimmt viele froh- aber eben ohne persönliche Anmache..



Vielleicht bin ich altmodisch... aber erst einen Fisch fangen ... und dann bin ich ein  Mittelmeerangler, denkt mal nach bei Euch ueber einen "Post in" fuer Live Faenge- war ja schon disskutiert! 
*Anmachen, im ganzen AB gibt es nicht, was sich hier die Typen leisten- ich war freundlich!
*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Dezember 2020)

Jungs, wer mich gemocht hat, danke Euch, wer keinen Fisch bisher gefangen hat, auf ans Wasser... Ich kann von Euch nichts lernen... und Ihr hoert mir nicht zu.
Ihr, paar Miitelmeerangler und ich haben uns nichts zu sagen!
*Ich hab den Account gekuendigt.  Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin vermutlich ein Ideot, wollte Euch Angeln beibringen! Nun, denn, .... Ihr werdet wohl bessere Lehrmeister finden, nur wird die Urlaubsfischkiste, voll?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hast ne kurze Zündschnur, behaupte ich mal einfach so...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Dezember 2020)

@Drillsucht69​Stimmt, bin falsch hier!  Aber warum soll ich mich beleidigen lassen, *von Menschen, die noch nie einen Fisch laenger 40 cm im Mittelmeer fingen*.  Ist doch einfach, jeder wird gluecklich in seiner Welt oder ? Gibt eben Leute, die werden so tun, als ob sie einen Fisch gefangen haben. Die sind dann auch wertvolle Mitglieder Eurer Anglergemeinschaft, oder? Ich, nun ich wohne am Mittelmeer  und zu Essen fange ich immer, und ab und an einen Gamefish.... fuers Posten zahlt mir niemand was.... was soll ich hier ...... Gruesse Juergen


----------



## JanKrueger (15. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Seriola (15. Dezember 2020)

Ach Mensch Jürgen, 

ich bin entsetzt! Es tut mir leid das du dich zu diesem, für dich sicher sehr schmerzhaften Schritt entschieden hast und mit der Überzeugung gehst,  nicht gemocht und gewürdigt zu werden. Der Abgang ist zwar etwas unwürdig wie ich finde, aber was solls... Das Leben ist hart. Ich wünsche dir immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und noch viele leckere Schriftbarsche.

In diesem Sinne, 

machst gut und bleib gesund!


----------



## broki (15. Dezember 2020)

Hahaha also Jürgen, ich bin 28 und Probleme mit dem Schnaps hat glaub ich ein anderer hier oder? Ideot triffts ganz gut. Jeder kann tagelang Wobbler durchs Wasser ziehen Jürgen. Sieh dir doch an was ein Dario in seiner jeweils kurzen Zeit am Wasser fängt. Das ist Know-How. Du bist nur ein alter,  frustrierter Typ mit Boot..


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Thread ist echt zum absoluten Trashtalk verkommen  

Tschüss Jürgen


----------



## broki (15. Dezember 2020)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Adios Amigo!


----------



## pulpot (15. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hast ne kurze Zündschnur, behaupte ich mal einfach so...


So kurz kann die gar nicht sein. Mir kommt es eher so vor, als hätte Jürgen den Längsten ähh die längste Zündschnur (auf jeden Fall länger 40 cm!). Es hat jedenfalls fast eine Woche gedauert, bis das mit dem Schriftbarsch gezündet hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Dezember 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist echt zum absoluten Trashtalk verkommen
> 
> Tschüss Jürgen


Dem möchte ich jetzt mal *nicht* zustimmen.
Der Thread ist klasse, 
nur der Abgang unseres freundlichen Mitanglers ist einfach unwürdig


----------



## Salt (15. Dezember 2020)

Noch is er da


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Dezember 2020)

*Ich hab den Account gekuendigt.*


scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist echt zum absoluten Trashtalk verkommen
> 
> Tschüss Jürgen



Dario, scheint zu dauern bis mein Account geloescht ist. Nimms nicht persoenlich, aber es sind zu viele Spinner hier unterwegs. Das AB an sich ist nichts fuer meine Interessen. Bootsangler gibt es schon im AB, aber eben nicht mit eigenen Boot im Mittelmeer oder Atlantic. Und wenn, dann wird es commerziell!
Viel Erfolg Dir und Papi
Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Roy Digerhund (15. Dezember 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Ich hab den Account gekuendigt.*


----------



## broki (15. Dezember 2020)

Bald ein Spinner weniger. Ist doch ein Anfang würd ich meinen


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Dezember 2020)

@Juergen Mittelmeer ,
bevor du endgültig hier verschwindest:

Lese dir doch mal durch, was du die letzten 2-3 tage so von dir gegeben hast.
Deine Überheblichkeit anderen gegenüber ist unübertrefflich, best Mittelmeerbootsangler ever. Alle sollten von dir lernen.
Du erlaubst dir, jeden nach Belieben ans Bein zu pinkeln, aber wenn mal was retur kommt, bist Du sauer und beißt um dich wie ein tollwütiger Hund.

*Wenn Du jetzt wirklich gehst, tu es mit Würde*


----------



## Salt (15. Dezember 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Deine Überheblichkeit anderen gegenüber ist unübertrefflich, best... ever. Alle sollten von dir lernen.
> Du erlaubst dir, jeden nach Belieben ans Bein zu pinkeln, aber wenn mal was retur kommt, bist Du sauer und beißt um dich wie ein tollwütiger Hund.
> 
> *Wenn Du jetzt wirklich gehst, tu es mit Würde*


Klingt fast als hätte der scheidende US-Führer ein neues Zuhause bei uns gefunden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Dezember 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Klingt fast als hätte der scheidende US-Führer ein neues Zuhause bei uns gefunden?


Der Vergleich drängte sich mir auch auf  ,


----------



## Seriola (15. Dezember 2020)

Er ist anscheinend weg. Ich finde es gehört zum guten Ton es nun dabei zu belassen und nicht nachzutreten bzw es ist unnötig unhöflich zu werden. Auf eine friedliche gemeinsame und lehrreiche Zeit in Zukunft.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht entscheidet sich Jürgen Mittelmeer ja noch zum Verbleib - ich würde es absolut begrüssen.

Fischereilich/Anglerisch ein TOP MANN !

Und Mobbing und Nachtreten entlart hier die ein oder andere Charakterschwäche...meine Meinung !

R.S.


----------



## broki (15. Dezember 2020)

So jetzt mal ernsthaft Rheinspezie, mir lupfts gleich den Hut. Ich denke hier waren/sind sich die meisten einig, dass das was Jürgen hier von sich gegeben hat einfach unter aller Sau war. Es ist, und das ist meine Meinung, nicht erst seit gestern der Fall, sondern eigentlich waren immer wieder Beiträge und Sätze dabei, bei denen es darum ging anderen die Kompetenz abzusprechen, sich selber als den einzig wahren Mittelmeerangler darzustellen, es wurde gegen Uferangler und Touristen geschossen etc. Die Liste ist lang. Hier hat niemand nachgetreten, Jürgen war bis zuletzt hier angemeldet und wer so austeilt muss damit leben, dass er auch etwas zurückbekommt. Seriola hat das Thema mit seinem letzten Post, offensichtlich für die meisten von uns, souverän und fair ad acta gelegt. Einigen von uns jetzt hier  Charakterschwäche vorzuwerfen finde ich durchaus kreativ, gleichzeitig aber auch einigermassenen lächerlich um ehrlich zu sein..


----------



## Salt (15. Dezember 2020)

Zumindest ist der Thread mal wieder der unterhaltsamste überhaupt im AB. Mal schauen ob das auch so bleibt wenn uns einer der größten Protagonisten wirklich verlässt.....noch scheint es aber nicht so weit zu sein oder gibt's hier irgendwo eine Liste der Ehemaligen?


----------



## pulpot (15. Dezember 2020)

broki schrieb:


> Einigen von uns jetzt hier  Charakterschwäche vorzuwerfen finde ich durchaus kreativ, gleichzeitig aber auch einigermassenen lächerlich um ehrlich zu sein..


Ich finde das extrem lächerlich nach diesem Beitrag hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...elmeer-teilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/post-5115847 . Man sollte sich vor Augen führen, dass JM eine Woche vorher noch mit "haha"-Like auf den Beitrag reagiert hatte.


----------



## Seriola (15. Dezember 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob das auch so bleibt wenn uns einer der größten Protagonisten wirklich verlässt...


Das stimmt allerdings...


----------



## afbaumgartner (15. Dezember 2020)

Naja, das war halt ein anderer Angelstil. 80er-Jahre, mit robuster 50-Pfund Rute, eiserner Senator und den bewährten Rapala-Schleppwobblern.
Vokuhila.
Es hätte interessant sein können mit Dickschiffskippern à la Jürgen zu klönen. Aber er konnte halt nicht auf Augenhöhe. Schade.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Dezember 2020)

Es ist schade um jeden, der uns verlässt ,
aber er wollte es selbst so


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich wünsche ihm jedenfalls alles Gute und stets ordentlich Petri Heil


----------



## JanKrueger (16. Dezember 2020)

16.12. Thunfisch zwischen 60 und 70Kg. 

Ein Foto vom Fisch gibt es leider nicht. War alleine und nach eineinhalb Stunden Drill hatte ich keine Kraft mehr.
Der Fisch wurde am Boot vom Köder befreit und dann schnell wieder released.

Wollte auch eigentlich nur kurz mal nach den Bonitos gucken


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2020)

Bitte mit allem vom Mittelmeer weitermachen, aber nicht mit OT


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bitte mit allem vom Mittelmeer weitermachen, aber nicht mit OT


wo du Recht hast, haste Recht


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2020)

jetzt, wo es richtig gut läuft, kann ich nicht hin.
Hab gerade mit meinem Freund in Istrien tel.
Woba zur Zeit Spitze und nur große.
Sepien und Kalmare ebenfalls. 

Und ich muss hier bleiben


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2020)

So geht es mir gerade auch...


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Dezember 2020)

Sodele. Hier ist wieder Ruhe eingekehrt. Vielleicht ein bisschen viel Ruhe. Dass jetzt hier Beiträge gelöscht wurden, von einer der wenigen Personen, die aktuell noch Fänge vorzeigen kann, finde ich persönlich schade. Ich finde es auch unverständlich, da hier vorher seitenweise Nonsens einfach stehen gelassen wurde.

Aber nun nicht mehr davon.


Viele sind jetzt denke ich im Vorweihnachtsstress bzw. Vorweihnachtsquarantäne. Vielleicht hat sich ja der ein oder andere schon selbst ein Geschenk besorgt und mag es hier zeigen. Ich habe hier auch einige Bestellungen gemacht. Ein bisschen was ist schon da. Ein bisschen was liegt auch noch von meinem gescheiterten Cap Verde Trip hier im Schrank. 

Normalerweise wäre ich jetzt in Spanien. Ich glaube, ich war das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren an Weihnachten in Deutschland. Ich liebe diese Zeit in Spanien. Aber die Katalanen haben ihre Grenzen dicht. Momentan sehe ich keine Chance bald runter zu kommen. Mir blutet ein wenig das Herz. Normalerweise sollten wir jetzt auf Kalmare fischen und anschließend würden wir es auf Dentex probieren. Kalmare scheinen ganz gut zu gehen momentan. Ansonsten sieht man nix. Auch vor Ort sind die Maßnahmen sehr restriktiv. Man fährt dort aber einen ganz anderen Weg. Dort ist vor allem die Mobilität eingeschränkt. Meine Kumpels aus Olot z.B. dürfen auch nicht zum Angeln ans Meer.

Vor rund 2 Wochen fiel mir dann dieses Schreiben der ACPR ins Auge. Man hat mal wieder über den PRUG vom Cap de Creus Nationalpark (meinem Revier) diskutiert. Hier wird wohl kaum jemand spanisch können. Also nenne ich mal ein paar Kernpunkte. Bisher ist das alles noch nichts offizielles. Es geht nur um Maßnahmen die diskutiert werden.

Also was sind die ACPR: die Associacio catalana per una pesca responsable. Eine Interessenvertretung für Sportfischer würde ich mal sagen.

Was ist ein PRUG. Abgesehen davon, dass es für mich mittlerweile ein Unwort ist, ist das sowas wie ein Nutzungsplan mit Maßnahmen für Naturschutz etc.

Was diskutiert man:

Einen Ausweis für Fischer die am Cap de Creus fischen um Daten erheben zu können und auch zu wissen wer und v.a. vermutlich wie viele Menschen da so fischen. Damit kann ich leben, solange es am Ende auch für einen Deutschen zu bekommen ist. Da gehe ich aber von aus.

Verbot von Livebait und Brumeofischen. Die ACPR ist dagegen und wie ihr euch denken könnt bin ich das auch!

Das Abschneiden der unteren Schwanzflosse um den Verkauf von solchen Fischen zu verhindern. Ist woanders ja schon Gang und Gäbe und wäre mir auch egal. Ich verkaufe schließlich nichts.

Und dann kommt das wohl kontroverseste: man möchte Zonen einrichten in denen exklusiv C&R geangelt werden darf. Diese Zonen sind rund ums Cap de Creus inkl. Maza d'Oro. Eine Stelle wo es sicherlich viele schützenswerte Fische gibt wie Zackenbarsche usw. Außerdem rund um die Isla Messina. Dafür gilt das selbe. Und dann noch das Cap Norfeu inkl. Buchten drumrum. Das wäre für mich eine Vollkatastrophe denn meine beiden besten Spots liegen in diesem Gebiet. Jetzt kommt aber mal wieder das beste: Verbote natürlich nur für uns dumme Angler. Die Profis dürfen weiter alles abfischen was geht. Wer denkt sich denn wieder so eine scheisse aus?! In etwa so wurde es auch von der ACPR kommentiert. Denn das ganze geht natürlich voll am Ziel vorbei. Solange die Profis dort weiterfischen, wird sich dort nichts erholen können. Stattdessen hat man ein Bag Limit vorgeschlagen, dass sich an den Beständen orientieren soll. Aber das gilt dann bestimmt auch wieder nur für Angler und Dentex kriegt dann vmtl. gleich mal eine Null.

Es bleibt abzuwarten, was man sich am Ende dort wieder ausdenkt. Hoffentlich, wirds nicht allzu schlimm. Mein Gefühl ist immer, dass dort die Interessen sehr schwer unter einen Hut zu bringen sind. An Verbote wird sich dann auch oft nicht gehalten.

Hier findet sich meine Quelle : https://acpr.cat/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/LINFORMATIU-No126-CAST.pdf


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aber mal wieder das beste: Verbote natürlich nur für uns dumme Angler. Die Profis dürfen weiter alles abfischen was geht.


wie in der Ostsee. Dort wurden die errechneten Minderfänge der Angler gleich doppelt den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin eigentlich für eine weitere Schaffung und Erweiterung von Schutzgebieten. Allerdings laufen natürlich solche Maßnahmen, die die Berufsfischerei nicht mit einbeziehen, völlig in's Leere.
Man muss sehen, dass in den Gremien, egal ob Spanien Deutschland oder in der EU, vor allem die Vertreter der Berufsfischerei ihren Einfluss geltend machen können. Berufsverbände finden schneller Gehör, als Freizeitverbände.
Schade, dass die Tackleindustrie sich da so raushält. Die verdienen sich wund an uns und unterstützen uns kaum.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin auch nicht gegen Schutzgebiete. Ich denke wir würden dadurch auf lange Sicht sicherlich profitieren. Am anderen Ende der Bucht ist ein solches Naturschutzgebiet. Die Islas Medes. Dort ist die Umsetzung gut. Es ist glaube ich das älteste Meeresschutzgebiet Spaniens oder so. Gibts auf jeden Fall schon lange. Es ist klein, aber gut geschützt. Hat einen wirtschaftlichen Wert für den Tourismus und zeichnet sich als exzellenter Tauchspot aus. Dort gibt es wohl sehr viele, sehr große Zackenbarsche. Die Gebiete drumrum profitieren sicherlich davon, dass es dort wichtige Reproduktionsfische gibt. 

Wir am Cap de Creus sind auch ein großes Naturschutzgebiet. Von Land ist das auch deutlich zu sehen. Wenn ich an den Paratge de la Tudela denke, ein ehemaliges Freizeitparkprojekt was vom Staat zurückgekauft und abgerissen wurde, erinnere ich mich, dass ich da mal angekackt wurde, weil ich einen Weg verlassen habe um zum 20m entfernten Strand zu gehen. Klingt von Land aus nach sinnvollem Schutz. Man darf nichts. Vom Meer aus darf ich da aber Angeln, ich darf harpunieren und die Fischer legen munter ihre Netze dort. Ich hatte das eigentlich immer so gelesen, dass sie das in den als Reserva Integral markierten Bereichen nicht dürfen. Machen sie aber trotzdem. Vielleicht dürfen sie es ja auch trotzdem. Aber vom Meer aus gesehen habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich dieses Naturschutzgebiet nicht von jedem anderen Flecken Küste unterscheidet was die Regeln betrifft. 

Ich glaube im Übrigen, dass die Angler in Spanien schon eine stärkere Lobby haben. Denn das ist immerhin eine Art Nationalsport. Aber die Fischerei ist leider auch ein großer Arbeitgeber. Lebensmittel aus der Region spielen in Spanien auch eine deutlich größere Rolle. Insbesondere die Katalanen sind stolz auf ihre vielfältigen Lebensmittel.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Dezember 2020)

So Leute, 2020 (in Zukunft vermutlich Synonymwort für große Scheiss oder so) ist jetzt quasi vorrüber. War ein hartes Jahr mit vielen Entbehrungen. Habe mich entschlossen euch trotzdem wieder die Fänge des Jahres zusammenzuschneiden in einem Film und muss wirklich sagen: Worüber beschwere ich mich eigentlich. Für nur 4 Wochen Spanien ein echt mehr als akzeptables Ergebnis!! Richtig gute Fische dabei. Okay der beste ist noch aus letztem Jahr. Ich schneide ja Weihnachten immer mit ins nächste Jahr rein. 

Ich hoffe inständig das es jetzt wieder bergauf geht. Mein Fischbestand im Eisfach war noch nie so niedrig  

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch, ein besseres Jahr 2021 und ganz wichtig: bleibt gesund!


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Dezember 2020)

Danke Dir Dario,
ein echt schönes Filmchen.  
2020 , diese Zahl wird noch in Jahrzehnten als Synonym für große Entbehrungen stehen.
Um so erfreulicher und schöner ist es, dass Du uns mit Deinen Beiträgen ein wenig aufmuntern kannst


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. Dezember 2020)

Guten Rutsch Jungs (und Mädels; lesen hier eigentlich auch Damen mit?)
Auf dass wir uns bald wieder Richtung Mare Nostrum bewegen können!
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## glavoc (31. Dezember 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> 2020 , diese Zahl wird noch in Jahrzehnten als Synonym für große Entbehrungen stehen.


Hallo,
da bin ich nicht so sicher..leider. Vermutlich wird das kommende größere Entbehrungen bringen. Ich habe da (sorry!) wirklich kaum Hoffnung..
Dario, dir vielen herzlichen Dank für Berichte und Videos - Supi!!
Allen Mädels und Jungs hier dennoch einen guten Rutsch und hoffentlich irre ich mich gewaltig (leider hat sich bisher eher alles Bedenken eher bestätigt..  ). Wie dem auch sei, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
Grüße vom Mittelmeer!

PS Kalamare, bissle Sepien und hin und wieder kl. AJ`s auf 20 g Casting Jigs. Werde aber tatsächlich ein oder zwei Versuche auf Doraden starten . (Uferangelnd)


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Januar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie in der Ostsee. Dort wurden die errechneten Minderfänge der Angler gleich doppelt den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen



Moin,

wobei die Betonung auf "errechnet" liegt. Faktisch ist die Ostsee am Ende, was die einstigen Dorsch- und Heringsbestände angeht. In einem Gewässer, in dem regelmäßig Blaualgen gedeihen, gibts eben keine stabile Nahrungs- und Sauerstoffgrundlage mehr. Üppiges Leben gedeiht nur, wenn immer alles in ausreichendem Maße verfügbar ist. Lebensnotwendige ökologische Grundlagen, die zwischendurch mal nicht mehr vorhanden sind, führen zum ökologischen Tod! Und dieser ist nicht auf Schalterdruck wieder ins blühende Leben umzukehren. Solange die weltweiten Umweltzerstörungen weiter zunehmen, wird auch bei uns ein Gewässer nach dem anderen zum ökologische Kollaps gebracht.  

Wenn unser "Umweltverbrauch" nach Corona so weiter geht, wie vor Corona, dann ist es ohnehin zu spät für so ziemlich alles.

Länder, die noch über intakte Gewässer verfügen, tuen gut daran, auch die Freizeitfischerei streng zu reglementieren. Das regionale Gewässersterben führt nämlich zu einem immensen Druck auf Gewässer, in denen es noch etwas zu holen gibt. Die dabei verbrauchten Reisekilometer sind ein weiteres Desaster. 

Kümmert euch lieber darum, dass die kaputten Gewässer vor eurer Haustür die Kehrtwende in eine bessere ökologische Zukunft schaffen, dann braucht es nicht soviele Fernreisen, die allein dem Zweck dienen, Fische zu fangen.

Trotz aller Widrigkeiten derzeit wünsche ich euch alles Gute und viel Fangerfolg für 2021.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2021)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Länder, die noch über intakte Gewässer verfügen, tuen gut daran, auch die Freizeitfischerei streng zu reglementieren.


Wobei hier die Betonung auf "auch" liegen muss.
Das bedeutet eben <<>> Alle<<>>, und eben nicht nur die Angler.
Ansonsten stimme ich dir in vielen Dingen zu.
Und ob ich nun an die Ostsee fahre oder an die Adria, das sind ca. 120 Km Unterschied.

Ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Januar 2021)

Selbstverständlich muß/sollte die Betonung auf "auch" liegen. An der Ostsee kann man mittlerweile 2 Wochen Urlaub in einstigen Dorschhochburgen verbringen und bekommt noch nichtmal einen frischen Dorsch aus Stellnetzfischerei bei den kleinen Fischern direkt im Hafen angeboten. Weils einfach keine Fische mehr zu fangen gibt. Vom Angelkutter wird auf Plattfisch geangelt und nur wenns Wetter halbswegs passt, lohnt sich ein Versuch auf Dorsch. Wenn Fisch da ist, dann in ufernahen Bereichen flacher als 10 m, was quasi noch ins Jagdrevier vom Bellybootangler fällt. Es "wächst" halt nicht mehr genug "nach". 

Und je weniger es hier bei uns gibt, desto mehr verlagert sich das Geschehen in andere Länder. Z.B. auch an die zahlreichen schwedischen Seen. Es ist aber eben auch genau diese Mentalität, sich nicht damit begnügen zu können, dann vor Ort entsprechend selbstgefangenen Fisch genießen zu können, sondern man muß auch noch dutzende Kilo Zanderfilet oder Barsch mit nach Hause nehmen, damit der Jahresvorrat aufgefüllt wird.

Im Grunde genommen ähnelt dieses Verhalten dem Jagdverhalten der Kormorane. Diese fallen massenweise über fremde Gewässer her und wenn diese leergefangen sind, was die fressbaren Fischgrößen angeht, dann gehts weiter ans nächste Gewässer. Und wenn dazu noch Probleme bei der Reproduktion einzelner Fischarten kommen, aus vielerlei Gründen, dann ist die Katastrophe vorprogrammiert.

Was auch im Mittelmeer in den letzten Jahren zu beobachten war, dass beispielsweise die Durchschnittsgröße einzelner Fische massiv abgenommen hat. Mindestnmaße für Doraden deutlich unter 30 cm sind ein Witz für Fische, die über 5 Kg schwer werden können.






Für den Wolfsbarsch und andere kulinarische Köstlichkeiten gilt ähnliches. Wir sollten froh sein, wenn wir überhaupt wieder verreisen dürfen, da sollten die ökologischen Hinterlassenschaften im Urlaubsziel möglichst gering ausfallen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## JanKrueger (9. Januar 2021)

So, nachdem ich nun endlich meinen Namen ändern durfte, bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich auch wieder etwas posten darf. 
Der vorherige Name war dem einen oder anderen wohl zu viel Werbung. Naja.

Nizza, 08.01.21 / Grouper / C&R

Obwohl ich mir wirklich Zeit gelassen habe, hatte der kleine als er oben ankam, recht große Augen. Ich habe ihm trotzdem die Chance gegeben wieder abzutauchen, und die hat er auch sofort dankend angenommen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Januar 2021)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> ....Im Grunde genommen ähnelt dieses Verhalten dem Jagdverhalten der Kormorane. Diese fallen massenweise über fremde Gewässer her und wenn diese leergefangen sind, was die fressbaren Fischgrößen angeht, dann gehts weiter ans nächste Gewässer. ...
> 
> Grüße Sven



Nein, der Kormoran tut, was er muss - jagen und fressen, um zu überleben - der Cormoran ist reiner Fischfresser und verfügt über keine Gefriertruhe.

Der Mensch ist der Ausbeuter.

Das Tier frisst, was gebraucht wird.  Geht die Nahrung zurück, wird es auch weniger Räuber geben - das natürliche Gleichgewicht wird wieder hergestellt.

Außerdem versorgt der Mensch durch ein ausgeklügeltes Logistik-System auch Menschen, die gaaaaanz weit weg leben vom Meer mit gaaaanz großen 

Mengen an Fisch, den diese "Alpenländler" bspw. noch nie "in lebendig" gesehen haben.

Und bei dem Herumgekarre entsteht auch noch jede Menge Dreck !

Aber einen sinnvollen Zweck hat die Sache natürlich : man kann jede Menge bedrucktes Papier generieren - das schlaueste Säugetier der Welt nennt das Geld.

Schon irre, was der klügste Zweibeiner so schaffen kann 

R.s.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Januar 2021)

Der Grouper wird verenden.

R.S.


----------



## JanKrueger (9. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Grouper wird verenden.
> 
> R.S.



Aha. Na, dann schreibe mir doch bitte mal wie du darauf kommst.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Januar 2021)

Ausgeprägte Trommelsuchtsymptome.

Der Fisch hat keine Chance.

Solche Fische muss man mitnehmen , aber zu Anfang schwimmt der noch weg , wird dann in der Tiefe gefressen.

R.S.


----------



## JanKrueger (9. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ausgeprägte Trommelsuchtsymptome.
> 
> Der Fisch hat keine Chance.
> 
> ...



Also, normalerweise kommt ein Fisch mit ausgeprägter Trommelsucht im starken Salzwasser nicht weiter als 2 Meter, danach schwimmt er gegen eine imaginäre Wand und kommt kurze Zeit später wieder an die Oberfläche. In dem Fall hätte man sich dann immer noch zur Entnahme entscheiden können. Viele Fressfeinde hat ein Fisch dieser Größe auch nicht mehr, zumindest kenne ich hier im Mittelmeer nichts was ihm in Ufernähe gefährlich werden könnte. Wie schon gesagt, der Fisch ist in einem Rutsch nach unten, denke also nicht, dass er eingehen wird. Meiner Meinung nach muss man auch nicht alles abknüppeln, einen Versuch ist es immer Wert.


----------



## zulu (9. Januar 2021)

Manchmal kann man tatsächlich beobachten das die Fische die ausgetretene Schwimmblase einfach wegschlucken und wieder zurück gehen in ihr Element
das kann man sehen wenn man die Fische freisetzt und hinterhersieht
ich denke das hat mit der Kondition und dem Mageninhalt zu tun.

Nüchterne Fische haben da gute Chancen schnell wieder abzutauchen.
Vor allem auch wenn die Augen noch nicht extrem hervortreten.


----------



## JanKrueger (9. Januar 2021)

Man muss den Fischen oft nur ein bisschen Zeit geben sich zu erholen. Ein Kollege von mir hat einen extra Behälter auf dem Boot in dem er die problematischen Kandidaten wie Dentex oder Grouper für eine gewisse Zeit ruhen lässt, bevor er sie zurück setzt. Das klappt erstaunlich gut.

Darüberhinaus steht der braune Zackenbarsch in Frankreich unter Schutz und die Strafen sind bei Entnahme ähnlich wie beim BFT. 
BFT ca. 25.000 Euro plus Boot


----------



## zulu (9. Januar 2021)

Harte Maßnahmen !
Da kann man ja nur noch mit den Augen rollen.


----------



## Seriola (9. Januar 2021)

Hallo Jan, 
Aus was für einer Tiefe hast du den Fisch hochgeholt? War die Schwimmblase nicht "aufgepumt"? 
Gruß


----------



## JanKrueger (10. Januar 2021)

Hallo Seriola,
Der Fisch kam aus 35 Metern. Habe aber gleich gemerkt, dass es ein Zackenbarsch ist und mir extrem viel Zeit gelassen. Weder war der Magensack draußen, noch hatte er einen harten Bauch bzw. eine aufgeblähte Schwimmblase. 

LG


----------



## Seriola (10. Januar 2021)

Waren beide Augen vergrößert? Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass die vergrößerten Augen möglicherweise nicht von einem fehlenden Druckausgleich kommen... Meiner Erfahrung nach bilden sich diese bei extremen Druckveränderungen als letztes, wenn überhaupt. Es gibt wohl auch eine Krankheit die dies hervorruft, die sog. Glotzaugenkrankheit. Habe ich schon ein paar Mal bei div. Meerbrassen erlebt. Wie auch immer, schöner Fisch und schön das du ihn released hast. 

PS: in den USA gab es (gibt es?) eine Art Spritze mit der man die Schwimmblase punktieren kann und überschüssige Luft herauslässt um Fischen wie Groupern das Release zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2021)

Schade finde ich, dass sich hier jemand rechtfertigen muss, weil er einen im Bestand gefährdeten Fisch zurücksetzte und ihm eine Chance zum Leben gab.
Selbst wenn die Überlebenschance nur 10% wäre, ist es besser als ihn zu töten.

Schöner Fisch und richtig gehandelt.


----------



## afbaumgartner (10. Januar 2021)

@JanKrueger finde ich top, dass du den released hast! Chapeau!
@Seriola, was du meinst ist ein "Venting Tool". Das ist eine sehr lange Kanüle, mit der man Druck aus dem Bauchraum des Fisches lassen kann.
Hab vor einer Weile in diesem Script was dazu geschrieben (S.14 f): Script
Ich finde grade am Mittelmeer sollten wir uns damit auseinandersetzen. Große Zackenbarsche, aber auch Dentexe sind schon rar geworden und werden für die Vermehrung dringend gebraucht. Überhaupt eigentlich alle Specimen.
@Nidderauer , auch deinen Beiträgen kann ich da nur beipflichten. Danke!
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Januar 2021)

Das ändert Alles Nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Fisch verenden wird.

Und ja, das Zurücksetzen von geschützten Arten ist vorzunehmen.

Dann gibt es eben einen Zacki weniger - die hervorquellenden Augen sind nunmal eindeutig.

Der Fisch treibt dann ggf. irgendwo auf - da finden sich schon Verwerter für, wenn es auch nur Möwen sind.

R.S.


----------



## broki (10. Januar 2021)

Wenn du ihn sehr langsam hoch holst dürften sein Überlebenschancen nicht sooo schlecht sein. Es gibt aber auch noch andere Faktoren wie bspw. der Temperaturunterschied die hier eine Rolle spielen. Wenn die Entnahme unter Strafe steht bleibt dir ja eh nichts anderes übrig als ihn zu releasen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Januar 2021)

@Rheinspezie , da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung.
Zwar sind die Überlebensraten beschränkt, aber unter Einsatz geeigneter Mittel (Venting und Deep Release Tool) steigen sie beträchtlich.
Grade das Releasen von Groupern ist erforscht (z.B. in Florida, wenn da auch noch mehr getan werden muss).
Selbst bei Studien mit schlechten Prognosen liegt die Überlebensrate nirgends bei null.
Je schneller der Fisch released wird, und vor allem wieder "unten" ankommt, desto höher die Rate.
Ein Todesurteil ist es in dem Fall jedenfalls nicht.

Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## AquilaMaris (16. Januar 2021)

Köfi83 schrieb:


> *AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!*
> 
> Danke dir, die sind mir bekannt und das sollte ich noch hin bekommen#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2021)

Hai Leudeeee. Wisst ihr was? Heute ist ein guter Tag. Ich komm grad vom Hausarzt, negativen Coronatest gemacht (so ein Schwachsinn ) Und warum macht man das? Weil man Angeln war! 

Das heißt es ist wieder Berichte Zeit!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2021)

*5 Tage Quick-Escape nach Nizza, Angeln mit Jan von Azur Sportfishing*

Für mich ging es in einer ganz spontanen Entscheidung am Montag morgen nach Villefranche sur Mer in der Nähe von Nizza. Die Cote d'Azur lockte mich mit Sonne und Windstille an. Ehrlich gesagt haben wir beide das schon länger geplant mal zusammen fischen zu fahren. Da ich momentan nicht nach Katalonien einreisen darf, blieb also im Moment nur diese Möglichkeit um nochmal ans Meer zu kommen. Und ich wollte unbedingt nochmal ans Meer! Uns so habe ich mich flott mit @JanKrueger verabredet.

Morgens früh gings dann los die rund 1250 km ab in den Süden. Fast die gleiche Strecke wie nach Spanien. War ein ganz schöner Kraftakt und am Anfang hab ich echt mit mir gehadert und mich gefragt, ob diese Impulsiventscheidung jetzt so richtig war. Aber ich war mir recht sicher, dass ich, sobald ich das Meer sehe, nichts bereuen werden. Oh und jetzt nach dem Trip kann ich wirklich sagen: es war super und ich würde es wieder machen! Dann aber mit dem Flieger  

Erstmal kurz zum Revier: mir war die Cote d'Azur bisher nur aus dem TV bekannt und mir nie als gutes Angelrevier bekannt. Durch den Kontakt mit Jan wurde ich da natürlich dann drüber aufgeklärt, dass es in der Tat ein fantastisches Angelrevier ist. Schaut es euch mal auf Navionics an! Es geht überall wahnsinnig tief runter, Shorejigging Spots an allen Ecken und viele viele vielversprechende Strukturen fürs Jiggen und Livebaiten. 

Was mich natürlich besonders reizte, war die Aussicht eventuell einen Mero, einen braunen Zackenbarsch, zu erwischen. Der ist in Frankreich nämlich geschützt und die Bestände sollten ein bisschen besser sein als bei uns. Das war also mein erklärtes Ziel. Jan machte mir aber auch Hoffnungen auf Bonitos, Tunas und Dentex. Außerdem wollte ich gerne seine Kalmarangelmethode lernen. Jan fängt dort alles mit Tataki. Müsst ihr euch mal bei Youtube angucken (z.B. Antonello Salvi) 

Nach 13 h bin ich dann in Villefranche angekommen und habe noch eben mit Jan ein Bier getrunken ehe ich ins Bett gefallen bin. Am nächsten Tag sollte es direkt zum Fischen rausgehen! Super Bedingungen waren angesagt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2021)

Wir sind dann morgens gestartet und als erstes wollte ich mir von Jan das besagte Tataki zeigen lassen. 







Unterwegs waren wir übrigens mit diesem Schnieken Center Console Boot. Einer alten Sessa mit nagelneuem Motor. Kleiner als meins, aber super zum Fischen. Und der Pfeifenheini darauf ist Jan  (weil er immer Pfeife raucht)





Jan hat dann flott eine Montage fürs Tataki monitert. Drei eingeschlaufte Squidlures, darunter ein 60 g Blei und das ganze an einer Rute mit weicher Spitze. Er erklärt mir dann was er auf dem Echo sucht, es kommt was in Sicht. Lässt ab, schlackert einmal an den Ködern und hat sofort einen Kalmar dran. Ich dachte in dem Moment das ist die Heilsbringer Methode. Stellte sich nachher aber als Zufallstreffer raus  War aber schon legendär! 

Wir probieren ein Weilchen auf Kalmar, erwischen aber keinen weiteren. Stattdessen Schrotte ich erstmal Jans Rolle. Die lässt sich plötzlich überhaupt nicht mehr kurbeln und so durfte ich die 70 m dann durch händisches Drehen an der Spule hochholen. Dann wollen wir zum Jiggen fahren und Jan gibt Gas. Und schon schallt es hinter uns Tatütataa. Die Polizei war direkt hinter uns und wollte uns vermutlich eh gerade kontrollieren und Jan gibt erstmal Gas. Das muss ausgesehen haben  Und einen Rüffel gabs dafür auch noch, weil es näher als 300 m von Land war und man da nur 5 kn fahren darf. Außerdem haben wir keine Fahne an Bord und die Bootspapiere sind von letztem Jahr  Die Polizisten haben aber keine Lust auf Stress und belassen es bei einer Ermahnung. Fängt ja gut an


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2021)

Wir haben es dann an einem Spot, wo Jan letztens noch erfolgreich war, mit Gummikalmaren und auch mit dem Livebait probiert. Es fand aber beides keine Abnehmer. 
Im Hintergrund die Skyline von Monaco. 




Die Cote d'Azur ist generell in diesem Bereich sehr stark bebaut. Und der protzige Reichtum überall dort ist kaum zu übertreffen. Riesige, Schlossgleiche Villen direkt am Meer. Zahnradbahnen führen runter zur Küste, damit die edlen Herrschaften nicht laufen müssen. Ein eigener Hubschrauberlandeplatz darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Generell nimmt man von Monaco zum Flughafen eher den Heli als das Auto. 
Einige Leute scheinen hier definitiv nicht zu wissen was sie mit ihrem Geld anfangen sollen  Solche Probleme hätte man gerne. 

Jan schlägt dann vor, dass wir nochmal rüber nach Nizza fahren sollten. Dort waren in den letzten Tagen Tunas und Bonitos unterwegs und das klang natürlich sehr verlockend.


----------



## Krallblei (18. Januar 2021)

Weiter!!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2021)

Der Strand von Nizza ist schon etwas ganz spezielles. Da sind die ganzen Hochhäuser am Strand und dann fischt man dort 200m vom Ufer weg und es ist so unfassbar tief. Über 100 m Wassertiefe. Es muss dort wirklich senkrecht nach unten gehen. Natürlich ein Hotspots für Pelagische Räuber! 

Der Hotspot ist allerdings auch allgemeinbekannt. Und Nizza ist eben keine Urlaubsstadt wie Roses und dementsprechend gibt es viele Leute, die nach der Arbeit eben noch zum Angeln fahren um die besonders produktiven Abendstunden zu nutzen. Wir sehen auch direkt eine Frenzy wo gleich mehrere Boote mit Vollgas hindüsen. Es ist schon speziell und eigentlich mag ich sowas nicht. Doch dann kommt eine Bonitofrenzy hoch, wo auch 5 Boote ranfahren können. Wir haben rucki zucki beide einen Bonito an der Spinrute und der Spaß ist garantiert. Während ich meinen Fisch landen kann, geht der von Jan nah am Boot verloren. Wir nehmen meinen Fisch mit, den anderen hätten wir ohnehin wieder schwimmen lassen. 




Meinem Outfit dürfte man ansehen, dass der Wind, der die Alpen runterpfeift, kalt ist. 

Ich verliere nachher nochmal einen Bonito. Außerdem kommen immer wieder mal Tunas hoch. Wegen der ca. 10 Boote, die sich an Land bei den Bonitos tummeln, fahren wir ein Stück weiter raus und probieren ein wenig auf Tuna. Die haben aber überhaupt keinen Bock auf uns. Außerdem kommt noch ein Delfin vorbei um hallo zu sagen. 

Letztendlich hätten wir uns wohl doch eher auf die Bonitos fokussieren sollen, aber nachher ist man immer schlauer. Wir dürfen aber noch einen atemberaubend schönen Sonnenuntergang genießen und werfen bis zur Ausgangssperre unsere Köder.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2021)

Abends gibts dann Bonito und verschmähten Livebait. Magnifique! 

Am nächsten morgen wollen wir es vor Nizza auf Kalmare probieren. Dort geht das auch und so können wir direkt sehen ob Frenzies sind. Morgens sind nämlich kaum Boote da. Die Fische warten aber scheinbar auch lieber auf die Boote und kommen erst Abends zum Fressen. Wir erwischen zu allem Überfluss hier auch keine Kalmare. Also probieren wir es wieder in der Bucht. Wir sind zwar erfolgreich und ich kann einen schönen, dicken Kalmar ergattern. Allerdings verlieren wir auch jeder welche, die gefühlt noch dicker waren. Naja so entscheiden wir es erstmal mit dem einen zu probieren und den an einem Spot lang zu ziehen, wo Jan noch nicht gefischt hat. Ich bin aber dennoch überzeugt, dass es da ganz gut sein kann. Cantharas interessieren sich sofort für den Kalmar. Doch eine spätere Kontrolle zeigt, dass der große Kalmar sich erfolgreich gegen die Biester wehren konnte. An einem leichten Anstieg unter Wasser kommt dann nach einer Stunde oder so ein heftiger Einschlag, der sich erstmal wie ein Hänger darstellt. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es Fisch ist und so überzeugen die Bewegungen an der Rute auch Jan schnell davon. Ich sag noch zu Jan es fühlte sich an wie ich mir einen Mero vorgestellt habe. Nur, dass er keine Schnur genommen hat. Auf dem Weg nach oben zerschlagen jedoch mehrere heftige Kopfschläge und eine kurze Flucht meine Mero Hoffnung. Das ist nämlich ganz Dentextypisch. Aber nicht Dentex typisch ist die braune Farbe, als der Fisch in Sicht kommt. MEROOOO!!!!! Da kommt eine richtige Möhre von Grouper nach oben! Jan holt den Fisch schnell ins Boot. 

EKSTASE! 

DA IST ER!!!!! So lange hab ich es versucht!!!! Und es ist ein Prachtbursche!!!!!

GEIL!









Ich kann diese Fische nicht einschätzen, aber der war schon richtig schwer. Ein absoluter Prachtbursche! Ich glaube das Grinsen war mir den Rest des Tages ins Gesicht getackert! Und Jan hat sich natürlich mega für mich gefreut! 

Es ist nicht das selbe ihn in Nizza zu fangen, wie bei mir in Spanien. Aber ich bin jetzt noch motivierte endlich einen in Spanien zu erwischen. Endlich ist es passiert und ich kann diesen wunderschönen Fisch auf meiner Liste abhaken. 

Dieser Fisch war auch in Top Kondition und schwamm sofort wieder zurück in sein Revier als wir ihn freigelassen haben. Da kann er hoffentlich noch viele, kleine Grouper zeugen, die dann gerne nach Spanien schwimmen dürfen  

Damit stand fest: alles was jetzt kommt ist Zugabe! Es kann nur noch gut werden! Für diesen Traumfisch hat sich alles 3x gelohnt! Ich bin euphorisch und mein Papa freut sich auch wahnsinnig, als er das Bild bei Whatsapp bekommt. Darauf gabs bei uns an Bord erstmal ein Bier. Und besser kann das Bier nicht schmecken, als nach einem Fangerfolg!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2021)

Da wir ja dann auch kein Livebait mehr hatten, sind wir wieder rüber nach Nizza um nochmal zu schauen, ob der Abend einen Bonito noch erbringt. Fangerfolg gibt es dann auch noch für Jan und zwar gleich in doppelter Variante. Er fängt zwei von diesen schönen Little Thunnies, die auch einen guten Fight abliefern. Die Thune haben wieder keinen Bock auf Plastik fressen. 









Bei Sonnenuntergang sind wirklich überall Unmengen an Möwen unterwegs, aber so richtig gute Chancen kriegen wir nicht. Viele Thunas unterwegs, die nur über die Oberfläche surfen und ganz zerstreut am Fressen sind.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2021)

Danach wollen wir an den folgenden Tagen unsere Fänge noch durch einen Tuna oder durch einen Dentex krönen. Doch beides will nicht gelingen. Wir jagen einen ganzen Tag Tunas bis uns die Arme bleischwer vom Werfen sind ohne auch nur eine Attacke zu bekommen. Danach beschließen wir, dass es echt nicht sein soll. Der Tunakram bleibt dann zuhause. Die Bonitos und auch die Little Thunnies lassen sich leider nicht mehr blicken an den folgenden Tagen. Die Tunas sind hingegen abends immer irgendwo unterwegs. Aber wie gesagt nich gut. Fressen Minizeug. Jan probiert es sogar mit der Wasserkugel, wo er bei jedem Wurf von mir verspottet wird und trotzdem nichts damit fängt  

An der Dentexfront sieht es ähnlich aus. Die Kalmare haben überhaupt keinen Bock mehr zu beißen. Mit viel Aufwand kommen wir auf 1-2 Kalmare. Die finden dann aber überhaupt keine Abnehmer. Wir haben aber viele Sachen ausprobiert und haben auch unsere Erkenntnisse daraus gezogen. Das allerwichtigste und auch wirklich schöne war aber der super Erfahrungsaustausch den wir hatten. Jan ist ein super Typ und wir haben uns blendend verstanden. Ich glaube wir können beide von dem Wissen des anderen profitieren. 

Ein weiterer nennenswerter Fang gelingt uns wie gesagt nicht. Ich lasse nun noch ein paar Bilder folgen. 

Hier Jans Tacklewald. Definitiv ein Shimanofan!


----------



## afbaumgartner (19. Januar 2021)

Petri Dario und Jan! Das habt ihr genau richtig gemacht!
Tight Lines, Baumi


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. Januar 2021)

super Bericht Dario! Echt ein schönes Revier da bei Jan


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. Januar 2021)

Sehr schöne Bericht. Glückwunsch zum Mero !


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Januar 2021)

Danke Dario, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen.   
Ein paar Bilder wären klasse


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2021)

Merci Dario! Tolle Reiseerlebnisse, Bilder & Fische! plus der langersehnte Mero!
Das habt ihr beide saugeil gerockt - Nice.
THX fürs mit uns teilen.
Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Januar 2021)

Gruß an euch beide. War ein schöner Bericht mit tollen Fotos. 
Macht wärend lockdown doppelt Spaß. Danke.
Dario Glückwunsch zum Mero.
Nun ist der Bann gesbrochen.
VG Kay


----------



## MG13 (11. Februar 2021)

So Leute, habe war eigentlich fest entschlossen nichts zu meinem kurztripp nach kroatien zu schreiben. Aus angeltechnischer Sicht war es einfach zu deprimierend. Aber irgendwie freue ich mich gerade über alles was berichtet wird, deshalb will ich es euch nicht vorenthalten.

Ich war zur gleichen Zeit wie Dario unterwegs, was das ganze nach seinen Fängen noch etwas deprimierender gemacht hat.

Ich war auf Mali Losinj, und das Kroatien im Januar nicht warm ist, wusste ich schon, aber ich hab schon eine wirklich kalte (2-5 Grad) und vorallem windige Woche erwischt.
An 2 von 3 Tagen aus N/NO blässt die Bura und aus S/SW irgendein anderer Wind, und das so stark, dass Fischen nur in der geschützten Bucht Spass macht.  bzw möglich ist.
Der Wind hat mir leider auch nur 2 Ausfahrten mit dem Boot möglich gemacht. Sonst wäre es eventuell etwas versöhnlicher ausgegangen.

Einziger Fisch am ersten Tag ein Eidechsenfisch beim shorejigging (mein erster in kroatien, ich dachte bis dahin, dass die in kroatien noch nicht heimisch sind   )


Highlight beim Spinnfischen und Driftfischen mir Sardine, mehrere Seehechte,(Vom Ufer )allerdings erst in der Dunkelheit.  Der größte knapp 2 kg, sowie einige Bandbrassen
	

		
			
		

		
	






Zweimal war ich mit einem Freund auf dem Boot. Beim zweiten mal war das Meer wie tot. Beim ersten mal  haben wir keine 10 Minuten gebraucht um 5 kalmare zu fangen., Alle zwischen 30-40 cm.  Mein Kumpel (der viel harpuniert) sagt noch zu mir der Kalmar den wir schleppten   müsste jetzt gleich an einer Stelle sein, an der immer wieder gute Amberjacks vorbeiziehen..... Keine 5 Sekunden Später hat es mir meine Rute fast aus der Hand gerissen, 10 Sekunden ruckartiges kreischen der Bremse und vorbei......
Ob es ein AJ war oder ein Zacki oder Monster Dentex, auf jedenfall hatte er den Kalmar komplett intus, aber keiner der drei einzelhaken wollte sitzen. Hat einfach nicht sein sollen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2021)

@MG13 ,
Danke für den Bericht,
für diese Wetterverhältnisse hast Du doch sehr gut gefangen.

Du warst eigentlich in einer guten Gegend, vor Losinj gibt es gute Dentex .
Aber bei Bora ist nichts zu machen


----------



## Seriola (12. Februar 2021)

Freitag 12.02.2021

Heute sollte eigentlich meine alljährliche Reise zum WoBa angeln nach Griechenland starten… Also, wie jedes Jahr gegen 12:00 Feierabend machen und dann nach Frankfurt, bei Freunden übernachten, um 03:00 aufstehen und ab zum Großparkplatz und dann zum Flughafen um den Flieger nach Athen zu nehmen. Von dort aus sollte es zum Westpeleponnes gehen und 14 Tage lang auf WoBa geangelt werden. Nun, Corona hat uns allen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und vor lauter Wehmut und Winterblues (draußen vor meiner Haustür liegen 60cm Schnee) sitze ich und schreibe von meiner letzten Reise im Februar 2020. Naja, ich habe bisher hier nicht viel beigetragen, insofern eine gute Gelegenheit.

In Athen angekommen hielt sich die Enttäuschung über den plötzlichen Wintereinbruch in Grenzen. Ich brauche zu WoBa angeln – deswegen war ich ja gekommen – keine Sommertemperaturen, im Gegenteil, Wind und Wetter sind beste Voraussetzungen, aber ein plötzlicher Wintereinbruch ist wie überall an schlechten Fangaussichten kaum zu überbieten..

Zwar bedeutete dies für meine Angelei nichts positives, aber die Freude ab jetzt 14 Tage nur für mich zur Verfügung zu haben überwog deutlich! Die Berge um Athen waren weiß, und der Fahrer von der Autovermietung der mich abholte erzählte mir dass es bis vor 3 Tagen 15°C hatte. Nun waren es 4°C…

Der Weg von Athen nach Euböa, das 1. Ziel meiner Reise, dauert bis zum Ort Chalkis ca. 1 ½ h und viele Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit und Jugend werden geweckt. Ich bin hier in Athen aufgewachsen und später als Jugendlicher diese Strecke sehr oft gefahren – schon damals mit demselben Ziel – eine Fisch zu fangen!

Das Meer ist in Hellas allgegenwärtig. Mit einer Küstenlinie von mehr als 13.500km besitzt das Land der Götter eine ähnlich lange Küste wie Neuseeland. Geschuldet ist dies den über 3.000 Inseln, wovon allerdings nur knapp 170 besiedelt sind. Zerklüftetes, karges Land umringt von Meer, so beschreibt man am ehesten den Großteil Griechenlands. Insbesondere viele der Inseln entsprechen dieser Beschreibung. Grüne Inseln wie Ithaka - die Heimat Odysseus, Thassos, Korfu oder Alonissos bilden die Ausnahme und bestätigen die Regel. Euböa ist beides -im Norden grün im Süden Karg

Die Nähe zum Festland und zu Athen machen Euböa zu einem sehr schnell erreichbaren Ziel, da der Athener Hauptflughafen quasi um die Ecke ist. Sie ist mit dem Festland durch eine Brücke verbunden (Chalkis). Und trotzdem: Es gibt nicht viele Gegenden in Griechenland welche sich im Hinblick auf Natur und Menschen so eine Ursprünglichkeit bewahrt haben. Fast unberührte Wälder, Gebirgslandschaften, Wasserfälle und Schluchten hinterlassen bei Besuchern bleibenden Eindruck.

Die Vielseitigkeit Griechenlands kommt auf dieser Insel sehr gut zum Ausdruck. Von dicht bewachsen und dunkel Grün im Norden, zu schroff und karg im Süden. Auf der Nordseite der Insel blickt man auf die Inseln Skiathos, Skopelos und Alonissos (Sporaden) und nicht selten sieht man hier Delfine oder gar die ein oder andere Meeresschildkröte auftauchen und nach Luft schnappen.

Ein Phänomen welches auf Euböa im Gegensatz zum Rest von Griechenland allgegenwertig ist, ist die Tide. Gerade bei Neu- und Vollmond in Chalkis, der Inselhauptstadt aber auch an einer Stelle welche nur wenige km von meiner Unterkunft entfernt ist, spürt man die Kraft der Natur sehr deutlich. Gewaltige Wassermassen werden dann in Bewegung gesetzt und versuchen dort auf einen Schlag die Meerenge zu passieren.

Nach einem kurzen Fotostop setze ich meine Reise über die Berge Euböas in Richtung Nordinsel fort. Ich lebe im Harz und ich finde es schon Lustig dass ich den ersten Schnee für 2020 in Griechenland sehe. Mein Freund der mich früher immer begleitete aber nun zum Windel Wechseln verdonnert ist, lachte schon als er die Fotos sah und meinte dass ich besser Skier mitgenommen hätte anstatt Angelruten…





Links das Festland, rechts und geradezu die verschneiten Berge Euböas. In der Mitte die kleinste Brücke der Welt, welche Festland mit einer Insel verbindet.

Nach weiteren 3h bin ich am Ziel in Nord-Euböa angekommen. Hier unten an der Küste lag auch kein Schnee mehr und die Temperaturen hatten moderate 8°C. In den nächsten Tagen war sogar eine Gutwetterperiode angesagt mit stetig steigenden Temperaturen bis 19-20°C.






Das Schmelzwasser aus den Bergen floss in kleinen Bächen in Richtung Meer. Eigentlich gute Voraaussetzungen...






Griechenland, nicht Kanada 






Griechische Eselspfade!











Nach 3-4 Tagen lachte auch Klärchen wieder und schien um die Wette!

Mittlerweile war es nachmittags und nach dem „reinwerfen“ der Klamotten in meine Unterkunft, ging es zum Fischerhafen um die Ecke um die ersten Würfe zu machen. Natürlich war ich platt und natürlich biss auch nix. Die Einheimischen Rentner mit ihren Handangeln an der Kaimauer hatten auch nichts Positives zu berichten – der Kälteeinbruch…

Es gibt wohl keinen weiteren Sportfisch im Mittelmeer, dessen Fang so sehr mit den äußeren Bedingungen zusammenhängt und so viel Ortskenntnis erfordert wie der Wolfsbarsch. Die Jahreszeit und die äußeren Bedingungen eines Spots stehen in enger Beziehung zu Mondphase, Strömung und Uhrzeit.

Die Monate Januar & Februar gehören in Griechenland zu den Top Monaten für das Fischen auf mittlere und große Wolfsbarsche. Ab Dezember kommen die Fische zu Laichen an bestimmte Küstenabschnitte. Große Schwärme bilden sich und ziehen zu den Laichgründen. Inmitten dieser Schwärme bestehend aus vielen Hundert kleinen bis mittleren Fischen, sind auch die großen Weibchen zu finden. Vor und nach dem Laichgeschäft sind diese Fische (ab ca. 8 Pf. bis hin zu Fischen von über 9 oder 10 Kilo) Einzelgänger, einsame Wölfe sozusagen… Auf diese Zeit der Einzelgänger freue ich mich jedes Jahr und träume von einem dieser Fische - denn im Schwarm zwischen den vielen anderen Fischen sind sie nicht zu fangen.

Das Meer vor der Euböischen Nordküste (Ägäis-Seite) ist mit Fischzuchten übersät. Gezüchtet werden Wolfsbarsch und Doraden. Durch Stürme und Unfälle entkommen hier viele Tausende Fische jedes Jahr und dementsprechend gibt es einen guten Bestand an (meist kleinen) Fischen die in kleinen Trupps die Küste hoch und runter patrouillieren. In den kleinen Häfen der Region kann man gut die vielen kleinen und mittleren Fische beobachten. Sogenannte Hafenfische sind idR Standorttreu und legen ein völlig anderes Verhalten an den Tag als Ihre herumziehenden Artgenossen an den Küsten und die wenigen großen Exemplare gelten als (fast) unfangbar. Nach Stürmen oder in der Dunkelheit steigen aber auch hier die Chancen einen dieser Fische zu überlisten. Dies ist mit eines der Gründe warum die Monate Januar, Februar und teilweise der März die Chancen erhöhen einen guten Fisch ans Band zu kriegen – es regnet und stürmt etwas mehr als den Rest des Jahres, das Wasser ist nicht mehr ganz so klar, der Badebetrieb ist längst eingestellt und kleine Fische lassen sich aus der Deckung in der tosenden See leicht erbeuten. jetzt wird der Jäger zum Gejagten










Ideale Bedingungen! Leider der einzige Tag des Trips auf Euböa

Die Angelei gestaltet sich ähnlich der Meerforellenfischerei mit der Spinnrute und oft empfiehlt sich auch die one-cast one-step Herangehensweise. Als Köder werden idR flachlaufende Wobbler bevorzugt mit Längen - je nach Jahreszeit - von 5 – 15 cm. Die Farben variieren je nach Trübung, von Naturgetreu bis hin zu grellen Schockfarben.

Die nächsten Tage auf Euböa waren freundlich und windstill. Das Meer lag spiegelglatt vor meinen Füßen und die erhofften Fische beschränkten sich auf ein paar Exemplare unter 60cm alle beim UL Fischen gefangen. Das Meer war einfach zu freundlich und klar für mein Vorhaben. Auch die Besuche an Fluss- bzw Bacheinläufen, welche nun durch die Schneeschmelze in den Bergen zu Hauf zu finden waren, blieben bis auf ein paar kleine Fische wenig erfolgreich.






Aidipsos - Eine wunderbare kleine Stadt an deren Hafen man auch leichtes Shore Jigging betreiben kann. Das Meer fällt hier auf 25-30m ab und auch Dentex und mittlere AJs gehen hier an den Haken






Es regnete Felsbroken! Es war die einzige Verbindungsstraße von der Unterkunft zu den Spots. Nachts auf der Rückfahrt kein Vergnügen... 

Alle Fische die ich fangen konnte waren klein und bissen fast alle spät abends als es schon dunkel war oder eben wie schon erwähnt beim UL Fischen tagsüber. Die frühen Morgenstunden hatte ich für mich nach dem ersten Tag schon ausgeklammert und habe lieber ausgeschlafen. Ich wusste dass Fische an den bekannten Spots waren, es biss aber nicht viel! Meine Annahme wurde dann auch ein paar Tage später von 2 Speerfischern bestätigt. Ich hatte sie an meinem Spot des Vorabends getroffen (Strandabschnitt mit Flusseinlauf) als einer von beiden gerade die Jagd im Flachen beendet hatte und sich umzog. Ich kam nicht drum herum mit ihm eine Runde zu plaudern, denn ich habe früher selber viel mit der Harpune gejagt und tue dies immer noch – meistens im Sommerurlaub.





Ein Baby Wolf - Mit UL an der Hafenaußenkante gefangen

Der Kollege hatte einen schönen Wolf um die 5Pf. an der Boje hängen und erzählte mir das sie, in den 1 ½ h in denen sie unterwegs waren, einen Strandabschnitt von ca. 150 m Länge, 20 m Breite befischten, mit max. Tiefen von 3m (eher flacher) befischt hatten. Auf dem gesamten Abschnitt konnten sie reichlich Fische beobachten und sein Kollege hatte 3 weitere Fische in derselben Größenordnung geschossen. Auch 2 große Fische über 8Pf. konnten Sie direkt vor dem Strand in 5m Entfernung beobachten.

Er bestätigte meine Vermutung dass Fische vor Ort waren und zwar in guten Stückzahlen. Wie bereits erwähnt war ich am Vorabend dort und hatte geblankt doch natürlich haben die Fische und die Aussagen der beiden Spearos mir den nötigen Auftrieb gegeben um an diesem Abend erneut anzugreifen – hochkonzentriert! Aufgrund des Schneefalls der letzten Tage führte der kleine Fluss viel Wasser aus den Bergen hinab ins Meer. Allerdings führte das Wasser etwas weiter oben durch kilometerlange Kiesbetten und kam, quasi gefiltert und kristallklar am Meer an. Wir hatten Vollmond und eine leichte Strömung kam auf. Bis auf die Sichtigkeit Unterwasser waren das nicht die schlechtesten Bedingungen für mein Vorhaben einen guten Fisch an die Schnur zu bekommen. Bis in die Nacht angelte ich an diesem Abend und konnte zum Schluß noch einen etwas besseren Fisch verhaften…




Der Spot an dem ich die beiden Spearos traf. Die Bäume am Wasser waren dort seit dem Unwetter 2017 wurde mir erzählt. Sie wurden aus den Bergen bis hierher mitgerissen...





Der Wolfsmond  











In den Paar Tagen auf Euböa habe ich soviel interessantes erlebt, ich könnte ein ganzes Buch schreiben. Die Meeresschildkröte in Chalkis, tägliche Delfinsichtungen – teilweise wenige Meter von der Küste entfernt, Felsblöcke welche durch den Frost vom Berg auf die Strasse wie Kometen einschlugen, einen verlorenen Zackenbarsch um die 4-5 kg im Hafenbecken und vieles mehr…






Umso mehr freute ich mich auf die Weiterreise zu meinem nächsten Ziel, Messolongi! 

To be continued


----------



## Seriola (13. Februar 2021)

Die Reise von Athen aus dauert in etwa 4-5 h und führt über den Kanal von Korinth und den Peloponnes und hält für Interessierte viel Geschichtliches . Im Hafen von Rio angekommen (ja, in Griechenland gibt’s auch ein Rio…) geht es über die Brücke oder mit einer der kleinen Fähren zurück aufs Festland, nach Antirio. Während der letzten Tage waren die sog. „Alkyoniden Tage“ (Gutwetterperiode im Winter) in vollem Gang und die Sonne strahlte mitten im Winter um die Wette und die Orangenbäume waren in voller Frucht. In Messolongi angekommen zeigte das Thermometer mittags 20°C und an der Küstenstraße, welche einmal halb um den Ort führt, begrüßten mich hunderte Flamingos und Pelikane im flachen Wasser der vorgelagerten Küste. Die Straße wurde am darauffolgenden Tag von mir in „Flamingo-Ave“ umbenannt! Es war einfach nur sensationell!










_Namensgeber der Küstenstraße - Flamingo Avenue_

Wie immer bei diesen Trips fallen die ersten 4-5 Tage der Spotsuche zum Opfer. Kein Wunder wenn man sich die ewig langen Küstenabschnitte anschaut. Gerade hier aber, in Messolongi, ist das Meer ein riesiges Plateau mit sehr flachem Wasser und die Fische könnten sich überall aufhalten. Aber natürlich tun sie das nicht, sondern haben einige Spots wo man sie, gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit, vermehrt antreffen kann.

Also, auf zur Location! Ich muss zugeben, dies gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsbeschäftigungen in neuen Regionen. Viel Autofahren, Leute bequatschen und die Schönheit der Landschaft aufzusaugen!

Ich befand mich ca. 30 km im Landesinneren und fuhr gerade über eine winzige Brücke welche über eine 30qm großen „Pfütze“ führte als ich im Augenwinkel raubende Fische sehen konnte. Natürlich hielt ich sofort an und schaute mich um. Wie sich wenig später herausstellte war dies einer der vielen kürzlich vom Hauptstrom abgeschnittenen kleinen Arme eines Flusses welcher 30 km weiter im Meer mündete. Dort hatten sich in den Wochen zuvor tausende Meeräschen eingefunden und konnten nun bei niedrigem Wasserstand und trockengelaufener Bachläufe nicht wirklich zurück. Diesen Schwärmen folgten auch einige Wolfsbarsche, welche nun ebenfalls eingeschlossen waren, im Gegensatz zu den Meeräschen sich aber im Schlaraffenland befanden… Es ist wahnsinnig schwer Fische zu fangen, welche solchen natürlichen Futtermassen ausgesetzt sind. Letztendlich konnte ich dort in 2 Tagen jeweils einen Fisch fangen, denn immer wenn ich dort vorbeifuhr nahm ich mir etwas Zeit zu angeln.





_Kleine Fische, große Freude!_

Die denkwürdigste Erfahrung aber sollte ich ein paar Tage später machen.  Einige der Einheimischen gaben mir den Tipp, mich bei starkem Ostwind an die vorgelagerte und windzugewandte Landspitze zu stellen um dort im flachen Wasser den Wolfsbarschen nachzustellen, denn genau bei diesen Bedingungen würden sie dort öfters langziehen um nach Nahrung zu suchen. Nun, einen Tag später hatten wir Ostwind der Stärke 4-5 und ich waren zufällig sogar in der Nähe. Die Wellen brachen aufgrund der flachen Sandküste schon 50m weiter draußen und bereits in 5 cm Wassertiefe konnte ich nichts mehr von meinen Watschuhen erkennen. Das Wasser war Kakaobraun und durchsetzt mit Schwebstoffen. Es war Nachmittags, der Ostwind kühlte die sonst für die Jahreszeit gemäßigten Temperaturen ziemlich ab, die Farbe des Wassers sah aus wie der Ganges zur Monsunzeit und die hohen Wellen direkt vor meinen Füßen machten ein Reinwaten unmöglich. Die Köder, mittlere Minnows, wurden durch den starken Gegenwind so abgebremst das wir sie max. 10m weit werfen konnten. Oft hatte ich bei ähnlichen und sogar schlechteren Wetterbedingungen auf Wolfsbarsch gefischt, allerdings noch nie in solch einer Brühe…

Ich machte ein paar Würfe und kam zu dem Ergebnis das es bei so einer extremen Wassertrübung keinen Sinn mache weiter an diesem Spot zu angeln. Also wechselte ich den Spot und ging ein paar Hundert Meter weiter, um die Landspitze herum, in einen Bereich der windgeschützter war und wo vor allem das Wasser etwas klarer war. Dort hatte ich bereits chon in der Dunkelheit der frühen Morgenstunden einige Fische fangen können. Ca. eine Stunde später, es war schon fast Dunkel, sah ich einige Lichtpunkte an der Landspitze. Bei mir hatte sich nichts getan und inzwischen hatte der Wind weiter aufgefrischt und es wurde zunehmens ungemütlicher am Wasser. Ich beschloss das Angeln für diesen Tag zu beenden, zog mich um und machte mich in Richtung Appartement auf. Ich war ziemlich platt, da der Tag bereits morgens um 03:00 begonnen hatte (die Fische fing ich zwischen 04:00 und 05:00 Uhr morgens) und so freute ich mich bereits auf die griechische Küche und das eine oder andere Bier!

Der Weg führte mich an besagter Landspitze entlang, mittlerweile war es Dunkel, und ich sah dort etliche Angler mit Kopflampen am Ufer in der Brandung stehen. Mir schwante böses: Die Fische waren da und ich hatte mich 300m weiter an der falschen Stelle aufgehalten und das obwohl man mich mit Informationen zu dem Spot bis ins kleinste Detail gefüttert hatte… Etwas tief in mir meinte es wäre besser weiter zu fahren und nicht allzu neugierig zu sein. Leider überwog meine Neugier und so stieg ich aus dem Auto und ging zum Strand, bzw dorthin wo normalerweise der Strand war. Immer noch rollte die Brandung über die Flachwasserbereiche in 50-60m Entfernung bis sie sich endgültig über dem kleinen Strand brach. Es standen dort so ca. 10 Angler in Gummistiefeln und Wathosen und warfen ihre Köder immer wieder in die tosende See und viele der Köder flogen wegen des Windes keine 10m weit.

Noch auf dem Weg hinunter zu den Anglern sah ich einen der Angler mit gebogener Rute rückwärts den kleinen Hang hinauf laufend. Am anderen Ende der Rute kam ein guter Fisch durch die Wellen zum Vorschein und wurde so gestrandet. Mein Vorgehen an diesem Nachmittag deprimiert mich immer noch ein wenig, deswegen halte ich mich kurz: Die ersten Fische wurden ca. 1 ½ St. vor meinem Eintreffen dort gefangen, und bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte jeder der Jungs seinen Fisch gefangen. Wie gesagt es müssen sich ca. 10 Angler dort aufgehalten haben. Es waren alles Fische über 5Pf. einige deutlich über 8Pf. De meisten hatten 2 – 3 Fische in der Kühlbox und ein Angler hatte bereits 7! Stück gefangen, darunter auch den größten mit über 8Pf. Ich zog die nassen Watklamotten wieder an und fischte die nächste ½ h gemeinsam mit den anderen. Leider wurde weder von mir noch von den anderen Jungs ein weiterer Fisch gefangen… Die gefangenen Fische bissen in einem sandigen Bereich wo das Wasser normalerweise keinen Meter tief ist und zum Teil in 2-3 Meter Uferentfernung. Sie bissen auf alles was sich irgendwie bewegte – vom Blinker über Wobbler bis hin zum Gummifisch. Mit Letzterem konnte der eine Kollege wie bereits erwähnt, die meisten Fische fangen.

Alles in allem war es ein fantastischer Trip in dem ich meine Batterien für min. 3 Monate aufladen konnte. Ich kann jeden nur dazu ermuntern, auf ähnliche Weise dem nordeuropäischen Winter zu entfliehen und auf eigene Faust Europas Küsten und Fische zu erkunden. Gerade zu der Jahreszeit sind Länder wie Süd Italien, Griechenland etc dafür prädestiniert!

Ich hoffe das Geschreibsel war nicht zu viel und die Landschaftsfotos machen die fehlenden Fischbilder wett.

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom Februar in Messolongi





_Eines der traditionellen Fischerboote in den natürlichen Fischzuchten der Flachwasserzonen_





_Die Christina O - Das ehemalige Schiff von Aristoteles Onassis Was für eine Schöhnheit!_





_Orangenheine in der Ebene in voller Frucht_


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2021)

@Seriola ,
danke für den super Bericht, dieser ist alles andere als "Geschreibsel", sondern hat wirklich Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. Februar 2021)

Schöner Bericht, Seriola, Petri und danke dafür.
Leider ist GR ist bereits seit Dezember die Freizeitfischerei komplett untersagt, kannst froh sein, dass du das letzte Jahr noch genutzt hast.
Wir fliegen zu den orthodoxen Ostern, da sollte hoffentlich wieder was möglich sein.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Februar 2021)

Oh ! Danke für den interessanten Bericht. So kennt man Griechenland ja nicht.

Aber mal die Frage: seit wann ist die Freizeitfischerei verboten. generell auch für touries?


----------



## Seriola (14. Februar 2021)

Es geht beim Anvelverbot um Corona "Maßnahmen" . Die Griechische Regierung reagiert wie sonst auch wenn sie nicht weiter weiß: Erst mal pauschal alles verbieten...


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht und die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Februar 2021)

Ah Danke für die Info.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (14. Februar 2021)

@Seriola das war ein toller Bericht hab ihn bis zum abrupten Ende verschlungen. Danke dafür


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. Februar 2021)

Die Freizeitfischerei ist zusammen mit der Jagd aufgrund des Lockdowns verboten.
Das ist nur temporär und wird wohl irgendwann im März vorbei sein.


----------



## Seriola (14. Februar 2021)

@aufbaumgartner: ich hoffe dass es im März vorbei ist, aber ich bin noch nicht allzu euphorisch... Da meine WoBa Tour Corona zu Opfer gefallen ist, überlege ich im Mai zu Shore Jiggen nach Kreta zu fliegen.


----------



## loete1970 (15. Februar 2021)

Toller Bericht, mit klasse Bilder, besten Dank für das Teilhaben


----------



## afbaumgartner (15. Februar 2021)

@Seriola: Die werden Ende März, Anfang April aufmachen. Die brauchen Tourismus ab Ostern. Und die Regierung kann das Volk nicht mehr sehr viel länger ruhig halten. Das Angel- und Jagdverbot hat viel Aufruhr mit sich gebracht. Es ist halt auch nicht logisch nachvollziehbar. Du kannst Joggen und Schwimmen gehen, aber darfst nicht angeln.


----------



## Seriola (15. Februar 2021)

Ich weiß... Genau deswegen gibt es viele Spekulationen wieso eben Jagen und Angeln nicht erlaubt sind bzw ob es in naher Zukunft wieder erlaubt wird. Es bleibt spannend... Touristen kommen nicht zum Angeln insofern ist es fraglich wie sich die Regierung entscheidet.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Februar 2021)

Freu mich schon auf die Stachelritter dieses Jahr. Ist für mein Magen und Gaumen ein sehr leckerer Fisch. Und ich mag eigentlich kein Fisch 
2020 gab's ja in 3 Urlauben in Spanien 134 Stück. 65%ca. wieder schwimmen lassen. Vielleicht auch 70%.
Im Meer nicht einfach zu fangen aber bei mir im Fluss mit Ahnung Hola.

Letztes Jahr mit Rute 1-10 gr auf 2m mit 20 Euro Plastik Daiwa aufm Kajak langweilig. (Ausser der 10kg Karpfen an der Combo am Schwanz gehakt)

Ne wirklich kein Abendteuer. Selbst der grösste mit 2,4kg kein Ding.

UL xxxxs wird es dieses Jahr. 

134 Wölfe und ich jammere


----------



## Angorafrosch (19. Februar 2021)

Petri und Dank an Seriola für den tollen Bericht.
Ob und wann ich dieses Jahr ans MM komme steht in den Sternen. Wenn, wird es sicher wieder Kroatien, weil nicht sooo weit weg von München. Für längere bzw. weitere Reisen ist unser Wohnmobil einfach zu langsam bzw. die Urlaubszeit zu kurz. Ggf. fahren wir mal weiter Richtung Montenegro oder Albanien. Hat da jemand was zu Berichten oder kann mit nützlichen Infos dienen?


----------



## Seriola (19. Februar 2021)

Albanien soll nicht schlecht sein... Gerade auf WoBa soll es ein interessantes Revier sein. Ich selbst trage den Gedanken schon länger mal 1, 2 Wochen dorthin zum WoBa angeln zu fahren. Wäre interessant mal etwas darüber zu erfahren!


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Februar 2021)

Albanien war vor der Öffnung in den Neunzigern sagenhaft. Nur Griechen und Italiener fischten praktisch vor der Küste. Natürlich schwarz und mit dem Risiko, dass der Kutter beschlagnahmt wird und die Crew in den Knast kommt. Man konnte sich jedoch freikaufen.
Einige nahmen das Risiko in Kauf, da die Bestände, z.B. an Langusten, aber auch Sackbrassen, Zackenbarschen und Skorpionfischen so jungfräulich waren, dass 2 Tage Albanien einen Jahresverdienst bringen konnten. Albanien unter dem stalinistischen Xodscha-Regime hatte keine private Fischereiwirtschaft. Die Fischer hätten ja fliehen können.
Wie es heute ist, weiß ich nicht. Es gibt kaum Informationen über Lizenzbeschaffung, Bootsangeln etc.. Interessant wäre es sicher immer noch.


----------



## Seriola (22. Februar 2021)

Freunde von mir war zum Speerfischen auf WoBa im Herbst, Ende der 90er dort. Die Berichte waren schon ziemlich geil, allerdings schon über 20 Jahre her... @Aufbaumgartner: Von Korfu aus ist es doch nur einen Katzensprung entfernt. Mal 3-4 Tage im Herbst dorthin wenn du eh in der Nähe bist wären doch machbar!?

Ich wollte in den letzten Jahren immer mal die Tour "Westküste bis hoch an die Griechisch-Albanische Grenze" machen und dann noch einige Tage rüber nach Albanien. Allerdings ist der erste WoBa-Spot (Flussmündung) aus dieser Richtung kommend zu weit im nördlich, so dass man min. 1 Woche für das Fischen in Albanien investieren müsste. Vielleicht in ferner Zukunft mal...


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. Februar 2021)

Im Norden von Korfu, wo ich bin, sieht man fast von überall den Albanischen Gebirgsriegel.
Der geht fast bis Vlores hoch. Davor fällt das Meer fast so steil ab, wie das Gebirge aufsteigt.
Ist halt mehr was für's Boot. Ich wär schon längst hin, wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe, dafür ne Genehmigung zu erhalten.
Für's Spinnfischen vom Ufer wäre sicherlich das nördliche Ufer des Igoumenitsa-"Fjords" interessant. Da ist oft ganz schön was los im Meer, wenn wir mit der Dümpelfähre da durch fahren. Sehr viele Lagunenbereiche. Es gibt da auch einen Campingplatz, der anscheinend recht gut ist.


----------



## JanKrueger (27. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem Dario mich Anfang Januar besucht hat, war ich leider nicht sehr häufig auf dem Wasser. Erstens, musste einiges abgearbeitet werden und zweitens, war sowieso Saure-Gurken-Zeit. Außer einem schönen Fisch, den ich beim vertikalen verloren habe, gab es nicht viel an Aktivität.

Das scheint aber nun endlich vorbei zu sein.

*26.02.21 / Amberjack / Slow Trolling / Nizza*












*27.02.21 / Squid / Tataki / Nizza
















27.02.21 / Dentex / Slow Trolling / Nizza*






*27.02.21 / Dentex / Slow Trolling / Nizza*


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. März 2021)

@Seriola Ich hatte jetzt erst Zeit mir deinen Bericht durchzulesen. Vielen Dank für deine sehr interessanten Ausführungen und vor allem die vielen Bilder, die ein Griechenland abseits der Reisebürowerbung zeigen. Ich glaube, dass ich nicht die Muße hätte mir wirklich 2 Wochen nur Wolfsbarschangeln im Mittelmeer vorzunehmen. Ich bin aber ganz der Meinung, dass Winter am Mittelmeer eine tolle Sache ist. Ein paar Sachen, die du erzählst übers Wolfsbarschangeln, habe ich auch schon von Spaniern so gehört. Wahnsinn, dass die selbst in absolut trübster Brühe noch ein Ziel finden. Aber ein Fisch hat eben nicht nur visuelle Sinne.

Danke natürlich auch an Max und Jan für die Impressionen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. März 2021)

Wer faengt hat recht und das ist Jan Krueger! Gratulation! Jan, nicht so weit das Objektiv aufdrehen, der Dentex Mittelmeerrecord IGFA ist bei 15, 4 kg...
Aus meiner Sicht: Ihr Touristen  solltet  nach Nice fahren, tolles Revier, geht mal in Monaco ins Cafe de Paris, das sind historische Plaetze..glaubt mir, es ist schoen an der Cote de Azur,,,,.

Edit by Mod!


----------



## Seriola (2. März 2021)

@dario: zu Thema nur WoBa Angeln: Es hängt immer ein bißchen davon ab wo man hinfährt. Auf Euböa kann man auch im Februar mit rel kurzen Spotwechsel auf Pelamiden, Dentex und AJ fischen was immer eine willkommene Abwechslung ist. Mesolongi ist dagegen sehr flach und bietet keine nennenswerten Alternativen in der unmittelbaren Nähe. Letztendlich verbringt man aber, wenn man zu 1. Mal irgendwo ist, die meiste Zeit sowieso mit Location. 
@Jürgen MM: Wenn du mir wieder unbedingt etwas mitteilen musst, bitte hier öffentlich und nicht per PN.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. März 2021)

Seriola schrieb:


> Thema nur WoBa Angeln: Es hängt immer ein bißchen davon ab wo man hinfährt. Auf Euböa kann man auch im Februar mit rel kurzen Spotwechsel auf Pelamiden, Dentex und AJ fischen was immer eine willkommene Abwechslung ist.


Du willst es oeffentlich- das WoBa fangen vom Ufer ist zumindest in Spanien eher ein Kindersport.  Dentex, Bernsteinmakrele  und Pelamiden angeln ist eine Abwechselung zum WoBa fangen, schreibst Du. ...Du bist .... Damit ich nicht unhoeflich erscheine- nur Punkte in der Zeile!
Jungs, gibt es hier noch normale Menschen? Wollte hier nicht mehr posten, aber der Irrsinn gewinnt wohl und niemand schreitet ein!


----------



## Skott (2. März 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Wollte hier nicht mehr posten*, aber der Irrsinn gewinnt wohl und niemand schreitet ein!


Warum machst du es dann...? Es war so schön friedlich hier...


----------



## vision81 (2. März 2021)

Bin auch der Meinung das ein Admin diesen Plagegeist der hier immer für Unmut sorgt mal "beurlauben" sollte.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. März 2021)

Lass gut sein Jürgen. Das muss jetzt echt nicht sein. 

@Seriola reagier am besten garnicht drauf


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. März 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Lass gut sein Jürgen. Das muss jetzt echt nicht sein.


Si, Dario ! Am Wochenende lassen die Wellen nach- da gibt es wieder Dentex!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Jungs, gibt es hier noch normale Menschen? Wollte hier nicht mehr posten, aber der Irrsinn gewinnt wohl und niemand schreitet ein!



Dochdoch.
Wenn es hier weiterhin "irrsinnig" zugeht, schreiten wir ein und glaub mir, du merkst das dann.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Warum machst du es dann...? Es war so schön friedlich hier...


Weil ich am Mittelmeer lebe, vom Balcon das Meer sehe, zweimal die Woche aufs Meer fahre.. und staune.. was so geschrieben wird!


----------



## juergent60 (2. März 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Weil ich  vom Balcon das Meer sehe,



Das ist zweifelsfrei ein schlagkräftiges Argument


----------



## Skott (2. März 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Weil ich am Mittelmeer lebe, vom Balcon das Meer sehe, zweimal die Woche aufs Meer fahre.. und staune.. was so geschrieben wird!


Aber wenn du Langeweile hast, musst du uns doch nicht auf den Keks gehen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2021)

Lass gut sein Skott.
Ich habe es ihm per PN erklärt.

An alle.
*Der Meinungsaustausch funktioniert viel entspannter wenn sich jeder hier so benimmt, wie er es auch von anderen erwartet.*


----------



## Salt (2. März 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Jungs, gibt es hier noch normale Menschen? Wollte hier nicht mehr posten, aber der Irrsinn gewinnt wohl und niemand schreitet ein!


Nein, gibt es nicht und wird auch keiner.
Und du wolltest doch schon längst weg sein und nicht nur die Klappe halten?!


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2021)

juergent60 schrieb:


> Das ist zweifelsfrei ein schlagkräftiges Argument


Urlaub auf Bakonien also


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. März 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht und wird auch keiner.
> Und du wolltest doch schon längst weg sein und* nicht nur die Klappe halten*?!



Bitte freundlich bleiben.

R.S.


----------



## broki (2. März 2021)

Schöner Bericht Seriola. Danke dafür


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. März 2021)

Ich habe gestern einen interessanten Filmbericht aus der Serie "Lost Places" über die Insel Vis gesehen:
Dort gibt es viele interessante (unterirdische) Bauten aus der Zeit des kalten Krieges. 

Auf der Nordseite der Insel gibt es sogar so eine Art "U-Boot Dock". Drin ist es noch 6m tief! 

Dachte daran, auf diese Insel zu fahren und da mal Angelurlaub zu machen. Es soll vom Boot und vom Ufer geangelt werden. 

War von euch schon jemand auf Vis mit welchem Erfolg angeln? Welcher Ort als Unterkunft ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Warum machst du es dann...? Es war so schön friedlich hier...





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Urlaub auf Bakonien also





Salt schrieb:


> Und du wolltest doch schon längst weg sein und nicht nur die Klappe halten?!





Skott schrieb:


> Aber wenn du Langeweile hast, musst du uns doch nicht auf den Keks gehen...


Hallo Jungs,

ich mein, ich koennte Fische posten, hab tolle Bilder und tolle Fische gefangen . Das koennte sicher auch Jan Krueger . Wir beide wohnen am Mittelmeer! Wiegt Euch in Eurer Freundlichkeit ala Skott- wie sagt man- ein schoenes Leben, aber poste doch auch mal einen Mittelmeerfisch, Skott !  Wir alle wollen Fische fangen, die einen kleine WoBas, die anderen Tunnys, Mahis, Tuna, Dentex ( Subatka) , aber, warum streiten wir hier...
Gruesse vom Mittelmeer   Juergen

Anbei nette Bilder von Delfinen rund um unser Boot. Wir dachten, es sind grosse AJ angekommen oder Tunas,  das Side-View des Sonars zeigte grosse Fische, also Sardinenoel ins Wasser gekippt und dann umrundeten sie unser Boot!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer ,
Du weißt, die meisten von uns können pandemiebedingt nicht ans Meer. Also können wir auch keine Fänge posten.
Ich kann noch nicht einmal an mein Hausgewässer La Moder oder La Zorn, da es im nahen Elsass ist. (Hochrisikogebiet).


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. März 2021)

Ich habe gestern auf "Welt" einen Filmbericht über die momentane Reisewelle nach Mallorca gesehen. 
Während eines Reporterberichts vor Ort am Strand von El Arenal wurden einheimische? Brandungsangler gezeigt. 

Ich war mal 1985 dort und weiß, daß es dort einige 100m raus sehr flach ist. Denkt ihr, das es Sinn macht, an solch einem flachen Strandabschnitt ohne nennenswerte Brandung zu angeln? 

Dort ist ja nur reiner Sandgrund, natürliche Nahrung ist da eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden, ob die Angler dort wußten, ob Ihre Platzwahl eigentlich kaum oder gar keinen Erfolg bringt? 

Also ich würde da nicht Angeln wollen, lieber fahre ich nach Cala Ratjada oder Cala Millor und Angle besser von einer Felsküste, und ihr?


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. März 2021)

Das machen die Brandungsangler bei uns in Rosas aber auch, also wird da schon was gehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das machen die Brandungsangler bei uns in Rosas aber auch, also wird da schon was gehen.


stimmt, und bei uns in Nord und Ostsee genauso.
Seezunge gibt es auch im Mittelmeer


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. März 2021)

Naja, das flache Wasser erwärmt sich auch relativ schnell, es herrscht an El Arenals Stränden auch gar keine spürbare Strömung...
Ich hab damals am äußeren Wellenbrecher einer Marina und in dieser (leider erfolglos) mit Pose und auf Grund geangelt.

Das war auch im Hochsommer, da war wahrscheinlich das Wasser viel zu warm...


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2021)

Nun, Du kannst jedenfalls davon ausgehen, dass es Einheimische waren.
Und die wissen schon wie, wann und womit.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. März 2021)

Es könnte sein, dass die auf "Sandbarbe" geangelt haben mit kleinen See-Würmern.

Kenne den Namen dieser Fische nicht, habe sie aber beim Schnorcheln mal über dem Sandboden ziehen sehen.

Sehen so ähnlich aus, wie Rotbarben, sind aber extrem hell / weiß - wohl wegen der Tarnung über Sandboden.

Ist viele, viele Jahre her - bitte korrigieren, falls ich Murks geschrieben habe....

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. März 2021)

Das kann sein, schnorcheln wegen Fische habe ich damals nicht für aussichtsreich gehalten, da waren wohl mehr Menschen im Wasser als Fische... 

Schnorcheln wäre dort sehr effektiv mit nem UW-Metalldetektor, was da schon alles an (Gold) Schmuck in den letzten 50 Jahren verloren wurde... Das Zeug muss sich da schon regelrecht stapeln!
Das wäre für mich jetzt DER Grund, um nach Mallorca zu fliegen und mit vollen Taschen in die Heimat zurückzukehren!

Hier mal ein Blick in meine "Schatzkiste", sind so einige Stücke aus Urlaubs-Badegewässern wie dem Mittelmeer enthalten.... Also unkonventionelle "Fänge"!


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. April 2021)

Ist denn hier keiner unter uns, der sich an Ostern nach Mallorca verkrümelt hat? Von dem Theater, dass unsere Regierung gemacht hat, musste man ja meinen es wären Millionen gewesen. Oder will sich jetzt keiner outen, weil man als Reisender das neue Feindbild Nr 1 ist.... 

Ich würde so gerne mal wieder ans Meer, habe aber sowieso noch keinen Urlaub in Sicht...  

Ich mache mir jetzt erstmal einen schönen Sargo im Backofen, den ich noch vom letzten Urlaub im Eisfach hatte. Da gehen die Vorräte jetzt aber auch bald zur Neige. Wird mal wieder Zeit...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. April 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir jetzt erstmal einen schönen Sargo im Backofen


schön von dir zu lesen,
zeig mal wie du den Sargo zubereitest


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. April 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ist denn hier keiner unter uns, der sich an Ostern nach Mallorca verkrümelt hat?


Dario,

Juergen Oeder war  auf Mallorca , und er war sehr erfolgreich! Schwertfische....

Gruesse Juergen

und als Delikatesse fangen wir die im Moment reichlich, bei uns hier, im Golf de Valencia.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. April 2021)

Ja das habe ich bei facebook gesehen. Der Jürgen Oeder macht es richtig. 

Zum Sargo: Ich mache diese Fischchen am liebsten aufm Blech im Backofen. Da könnte ich mich reinlegen. Kartoffeln vorkochen und in Scheiben mit etwas in Olivenöl in die Auflaufform packen. Dazu Paprika, Tomate, viel Zwiebel und oben drauf Knoblauchscheiben. Gewürzt wird mit Salz, Thymian und Chili. Das ganze erstmal mit Grillfunktion im Ofen ein wenig anrösten, dann den Fisch drauf und mit etwas Olivenöl beträufeln. Dann nochmal in den Ofen bis der Fisch gut ist. Einfach lecker. Auf den Fisch gehört dann nachher natürlich noch Zitronensaft  

Grüße nach Valencia und in den Re
st von DE


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. April 2021)

*Der Dario bemueht sich,*
dass das hier nicht ganz einschlaeft.

*Anbei unser Lieblingsrezept fuer Sargos, Obladas und Doraden:*

Zutaten: Dill, Salz, Pfeffer, ein Löffel Öl, ein Schuss Rum, Knoblauch

Den Fisch putzen und mit Salz und Gewürzen würzen. Knoblauch hacken und mit dem Öl anbraten.

Bratet  die Fische beidseitig kurz im Oel. Fügt Rum hinzu, setzt ihn in Brand. Wenn das Feuer erlischt, entfernt  den Fisch aus der Pfanne, reduziert den Saft in der Pfanne und giesst ihn ueber den Fisch.

 Bild folgt!

*Gruesse Inga und Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (14. April 2021)

Heija nix los hier.. noch nix

Hoffe das Spanien bald die Grenzen öffnet. Würde so gerne in einem Monat wieder campen gehen. Und irgendwie hab ich auch Hunger auf Wolfsbarsch


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Heija nix los hier.. noch nix
> 
> Hoffe das Spanien bald die Grenzen öffnet. Würde so gerne in einem Monat wieder campen gehen. Und irgendwie hab ich auch Hunger auf Wolfsbarsch



Wir hoffen alle, dass dieser Albtraum überhaupt mal ein Ende nimmt


----------



## Krallblei (16. April 2021)

Inscha Allah..

So Gott will


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2021)

Sodele Männers,
nach dem so langsam die Saison auf Kopffüssler vom Ufer sich dem Ende neigt, beginne ich nun nach und nach die Squidjigs gegen Wobbler und Casting-Jigs zu tauschen.  Leider geht es nicht so nahtlos von einem ins andere über.. soll heissen: gab zwei kürzere Nullrunden, ehe der erste des Jahres geerntet werden konnte. Wie immer vom Ufer und in einer sehr flachen, von Wind und Strömung geschützten Bucht. Gestern gab es einen einzigen Kontakt, der leider aber dann doch nicht hängen geblieben ist. Erst recht nicht in solch Größen, wie sie zBsp Seriola und andere Boardies in seinem/ihren tollen Bericht(en) hier gezeigt haben.. Zu meiner Entschuldigung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich aber auch auf einem Felschen ohne Süßwassereinlauf zu Hause bin^^.
Allen ganz liebe Grüße aus dem dalmatinischen Frühling


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. April 2021)

Ja, wir sitzen wohl fast alle auf gepackten Koffern. Griechenland will offiziell ab 13. Mai für geimpfte und getestete Besucher öffnen.
Wir fliegen -wenn es gut geht- am 15. Mai.
Schottland im Juni hingegen wurde uns gestern von KLM gecancelled. Ist halt alles ein Lotteriespiel momentan.
Hätte man vor 2 Monaten Europa mal für 2 Wochen richtig dicht gemacht... Aber "hätte hätte Fahrradkette"....
Alles wird gut, bleibt anständig!
Baumi

Und beim Verfassen ganz übersehen: Petri Glavoc!


----------



## glavoc (17. April 2021)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ja, wir sitzen wohl fast alle auf gepackten Koffern.
> 
> Und beim Verfassen ganz übersehen: Petri Glavoc!


Danke Dir Baumi,
meine "Koffer" habe ich schon letzten September gepackt^^ Kümmere mich lieber um meine doch recht betagten Eltern als in D`land am Hausarrestkoller zu erkranken.. hier hatten die Läden alle den ganzen Winter offen, nur Cafes und Restaurants waren geschlossen. Zweimal war ich kurz in Deutschland und bin jedes Mal mehr erschrocken,  wie mich die Situation dort runterzieht. Übrigens hängen aus allen Herren Länder "Corona Flüchtlinge" hier ab^^..
euch viel Kraft & Zuversicht!!
lg


----------



## Seriola (17. April 2021)

Genieße die Zeit am Wasser, speicher die Momente und Erlebnisse, sie werden dich lange Zeit begleiten - und zwar unabhängig von der Größe. Im südlichen MM kommen jetzt die ersten Bluefish an die Küsten - wie ist es bei euch?


----------



## glavoc (18. April 2021)

Hallo Seriola,
ganz genau so wie du es sagst, fülle ich meine Memorycard zwischen meinen Ohren. Sozusagen mein "Sabbatjahr" bzw. Jahre. Das angeln ist hier meine Art von "Meditiation" oder Abschaltprogram.. es spült mir meinen Kopf frei und wirklich was los ist hier halt auch nicht so viel^^.
Hat auch was gutes, so konnte ich mittlerweile Spaß und Gefallen am Eging finden (zwangsläufig).. auch wegen der doch kapitaleren Fänge vom Ufer aus.
Bezüglich Bluefish - ist hier ein Neuankömmling, sprich taucht hier erst seit einigen Jahren auf. Zieht bei uns am Festland entlang. Zum Glück bin ich bisher verschont geblieben, jedoch die Einschläge kommen immer näher..^^
Will sagen, diejenigen die in Kroatien auch prächtige Wölfe im Winter "zocken" können, (Flußmündungen, untermeerische Süßwasserquelltöpfe etc) müssen sich leider auch mit diesen "Plagegeistern" auseinandersetzen.
Poseidon ist, wie wir wissen, ein gerechter Gott^^!
allen einen herzlichen Gruß


----------



## MG13 (20. April 2021)

Wenn ich  die Tage dazukomme dann schreibe ich noch einen ordentlichen Bericht, soviel vorab eine Woche kroatien war weit aus erfolgreicher als im Januar, und das NUR vom ufer aus.


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2021)

Hallo MG13,
dir ein herzliches Petri zur Palamida Strecke! Sehr, sehr schön zu sehen das du trotz "zu kaltem Meer für diese Jahreszeit" ordentlich abgeräumt hast! Nice 

Bei mir gestaltet sich die Uferangellei bissle zäh.. fing noch einen kleineren Portionswolf und habe eine Jung-AJ Kleingruppe aufgemischt (Casting Jig 20g), welche jedoch weiter im Meer schwimmen dürfen. Ansonsten noch paar kl. Petermänner und dass wars bisher^^ ... braucht wohl ein paar weitere Tage, bis hier bei mir vom Ufer aus, wirklich was gehen könnte. Köderfisch ist schon mal da^^..
Euch allen herzliche Grüße


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Mai 2021)

glavoc schrieb:


> Bezüglich Bluefish - ist hier ein Neuankömmling, sprich taucht hier erst seit einigen Jahren auf. Zieht bei uns am Festland entlang. Zum Glück bin ich bisher verschont geblieben, jedoch die Einschläge kommen immer näher..^^


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Mai 2021)

Seriola schrieb:


> Genieße die Zeit am Wasser, speicher die Momente und Erlebnisse, sie werden dich lange Zeit begleiten - und zwar unabhängig von der Größe. Im südlichen MM kommen jetzt die ersten Bluefish an die Küsten - wie ist es bei euch?


furchtbar, es gibt unendlich viele !


----------



## glavoc (3. Mai 2021)

Langsam erwärmt sich nach und nach die Adria..
Gestern Mittag bin ich recht kurz per Rad paar Spots abchecken gewesen. Es hatte sich gelohnt! Gab es doch zwei Portionswölfe zum mitnehmen^^.. Hoffe es geht jetzt so langsam wirklich los. Beide übrigens, wenn auch zeitversetzt, am genau dem selben Spot gefangen. Auch hab ich sie nicht kommen sehen, der Biss erfolgte "von unten".

Allen, wie stets, einen herzlichen Gruß wünscht euch die Grundel (kroat. für "Glavoc")


----------



## hans albers (3. Mai 2021)

guten appetit !!


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Mai 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> furchtbar, es gibt unendlich viele !



Störe mich ja persönlich immer an solchen Aussagen. Das Mittelmeer ist ja nicht gerade so randvoll mit Fisch, dass man es sich als Angler erlauben kann, Fische zu verschmähen. Das klingt immer hochgradig undankbar. 

glavoc Schöne Wölfe, dann heiz schonmal den Grill an. Du machst es genau richtig. Wir alle hier sehnen uns nach ein bisschen Dolce Vita. Danke, dass du uns mit Fangbildern versorgst und weiterhin viel Erfolg! 

MG13 Max du bist uns aber noch ein paar Fische schuldig.  Ich weiß das doch! 

Am 9. fällt scheinbar in Katalonien dann endlich die Ausgangssperre. Ich muss aber erstmal noch warten. Denke ich komme erst im Juli hin. Habe aber ohnehin alles auf Herbst gesetzt. Ohnehin die beste Zeit! Dann ist Corinna ja vielleicht auch wieder zurückgedrängt  Und da das hier alles auf sich warten lässt und ich viel zu wenig Angelzeit in meinem Leben habe momentan mache ich dann jetzt auch endlich meinen Angelschein hier in der Heimat


----------



## glavoc (3. Mai 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> guten appetit !!


Danke dir!
Einer wurde schon gegessen.. weil meine Mutter schon zwei Doraden zum Grillen vorbereitet hatte, ist der größere ins Eisfach gewandert.
Hier das Grillfoddo:





Im übrigen tausche ich gerne so ein, zwei deutsche Regentage gegen den strahlend blauen Himmel von hier.. denn hier ist es viel  zu trocken zur Zeit!
allen lg und Jürgen vom Mittelmeer ein Petri!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Mai 2021)

*Bluefish Diskussion*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Störe mich ja persönlich immer an solchen Aussagen. Das Mittelmeer ist ja nicht gerade so randvoll mit Fisch, dass man es sich als Angler erlauben kann, Fische zu verschmähen. Das klingt immer hochgradig undankbar.


*Das mit dem undankbar, das ist wohl ein wenig weit dahergeholt Dario!*

Das Mittelmeer ist gross. Vielleicht ist ja die Bucht Roses nicht so mit Fisch gesegnet, wie andere Reviere. Dario, glaub mir, es gibt hier bei mir genug schmackhaften Fisch und den Bluefish, wer mag ihn schon. 

*Glavoc, *Du bist anscheinend auch ein Feinschmecker und Lures verlierst Du bestimmt auch nicht gern! Hat sich bei Euch rumgesprochen, was der Bluefish fuer ein zahniges Biest ist und *er ist kein Einzelkaempfer, er besetzt Reviere und laesst keinen Platz fuer andere Fische! *
Ein dickes Petri Dir Glavoc und weiter viel Erfolg, es kommt jetzt eine TOP -Angelzeit! 

Zurueck zum Bluefish: Von Charteranglern wird er bei uns im Ebrodelta als Kampffisch geschaetzt, seit es wenig Leerfish gibt! Und dort liebt er die *Flussmuendung, Glavoc hat es mit Bezug auf die WoBa schon richtig beschrieben!

Dario,* Du hast sicher im BGB ueber die "Thunfischplage" bei uns gelesen, vielleicht loest sich so das Problem Bluefish in verschieden Regionen. Im Delta geht der Bluefisch einfach ins Brackwasser- und ist somit fuer die Thune nicht erreichbar.

Habe nicht die Absicht Berichte oder Faenge zu posten, denke aber hier war Aufklaerung ueber den Fish noetig.

*Gruesse Juergen*

So sah es heute auf dem Meer aus:


----------



## Krallblei (6. Mai 2021)

Ja hoffentlich kommt die Top-angelzeug!

Fahre Donnerstag nach Spanien


----------



## Krallblei (6. Mai 2021)

Zeit natürlich


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. Mai 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Fahre Donnerstag nach Spanien


Na dann, ab in die Bucht! Viel Spass wird es sicher mit den feinen WoBa im Fluss geben.  Sonst, das Meer ist ueber 20 C.  Bluefish, hoffe da gibts keine Invasion bei Euch, wie bei mir! Dentex und Mero, ist bei mir  erst ab Mitte Mai wieder. AJ und Leerfish sind auch noch nicht da.
Hoffe Du hast nicht das Tuna Fruehjahrs-Spinning verpasst! Ansonsten, Stoecker gibt es auch bei Euch sicher massig, hier bis 1,5 kg- In der Not frisst der Teufel fliegen, schmeckt aber kaltgeraeuchert, sagt man!

*Gruesse Juergen




*


----------



## Krallblei (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo Jürgen.

Stöker ist bei uns "Unkraut" wird nur zum Livebaiten benutzt und gefangen.
Ne nix mit Thuna im Frühjahr. Grenze war ja "Zu" und Campingplatz leider auch 
Die grossen Blauen sind noch da aber da mache ich mir keine zu grossen Hoffnungen.

Ja mein Fluss.. Wolfsbarsch geht immer.. und das Meer ist auch da.. also alles im Lot 

PS: Ich würde mich über !jeden! Bluefish freuen..


----------



## MG13 (13. Mai 2021)

Mit etwas Verspätung jetzt noch mein Bericht zu Kroatien Mitte April. (Bevor ich noch geschimpft bekomme) Etwas geplanter als noch im Januar und mit dem Wissen, dass um die Zeit normalerweise Bonitos da sind, bin ich mit meinem Vater losgefahren. Den Stress bezüglich maximal 48h altem Test hätten wir uns schenken können, die Grenzbeamten haben sie nicht einmal angeschaut.

Auf halber Strecke haben wir noch einen halb legalen Halt in Lublijana an einem Tackle Shop gemacht und ich habe mir noch eine neue Rute gekauft die in D  eher schwer erhältlich ist. Gut so, den ich habe diese Rute zu 90% in der Woche gefischt und fast alles mit ihr gefangen.

Am ersten Tag blieb nur der Abend für erste Würfe, und die sollten für die Jahreszeit eher Kurioses bringen. Aufgrund des auch in Kroatien noch sehr kalten Wetters und einer Wassertemperatur von ca 12 Grad waren die Kalmare noch immer in Ufernähe und hungrig. Außerdem auf kleine Softbaits noch einige Stöcker. Entschneidert aber noch nichts wirklich Vorzeigbares.



4 Bonitos, der größte knapp 3kg und ein Knurrhahn (gefangen auf einen 60g Stickbait)
Obwohl der Spot nur 30m Wassertiefe hat an dem ich gefischt habe, war alles unter 50g nicht zu gebrauchen, weil der Wind sonst keinen Köderkontakt zugelassen hätte und man auch nicht die nötige Distanz werfen hätte können. 

In die Nacht hinein waren außer Drachenköpfe und Stöcker beim Spinnfischen nichts zu fangen weshalb wir dann mit Sardine in der Drift und Makrele auf Grund gefischt haben. Obwohl das Wasser noch so kalt war, gab es einige passable Conger sowie einen Gabeldorsch von 2kg der sich eine ganze Makrele hat schmecken lassen. Vermutlich hatte er auch schon Kontakt mit einem kapitalen Conger, zumindest lässt seine Schwanzflosse das vermuten.



Der zweite Morgen bescherte mir noch einmal 4 Bonitos, wovon einer mich für einen Moment glauben lies, etwas wirklich kapitales dran zu haben. Ich hatte bei allen vorherigen Fischen bis auf wenige Klicks nichts von meiner Bremse gehört. Bei diesem, surrte sie immer wieder munter los und der Fisch ließ sich erst ganz zum Schluss an die Oberfläche pumpen. Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte....der ein oder andere kennts vielleicht....
.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bereits an den ersten zwei Tagen war "normales" Fischen nur in den Buchten möglich, da einfach zu viel Wind war. Die nächsten 3 Tage war es dann selbst in den Buchen kaum möglich. Aufgrund der geografischen Lage der Insel, hat man vor allem in der kälteren Jahreszeit gerne Mal Wind aus 2 Richtungen....
Zwei Morgen brachten immerhin noch jeweils einen Bonito, an dem dritten war der Wind mit Starkregen gepaart und ich habe nach 3 Würfen das abgebrochen.

Haben die Zeit dann genutzt um uns an Land nach essbarem umzusehen und waren auch hier mehr oder weniger erfolgreich. Zumindest Meeresfenchel, beim wilden Spargel waren die Locals einfach schneller und hatten wohl die besseren Plätze.
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Der ein oder andere frägt sich vielleicht, was macht der mit so viel Fisch....Ich gestehe, ich bin ein Kochtopfangler, was gut schmeckt wird soweit es geht verwertet bzw haltbar gemacht. Die meisten Bonitos habe ich filetiert und gebeizt. danach lassen sie sich gut einfrieren. Aus den Karkassen habe ich sehr konzentrierte Fonds gekocht. (im kalten Zustand sind die so stark geliert, dass man sie schneiden kann) und die Bauchlappen sowie die Conger habe ich geräuchert. 
Das Räuchern von Fisch ist in Kroatien am Meer ja nicht sehr verbreitet, hat bei meinen Bekannten aber sehr viel Anklang gefunden.




Der vorletzte Morgen war dann wettertechnisch eine 180 grad Drehung
.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dafür gab es dann auch noch mal 3 Bonitos und dann unter Tags noch richtig Spass beim UL-Fischen.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor unter Tags viel UL mit Micro Jigs (3-10g) zu Fischen, aber das hatte der Wind ja zunichte gemacht. Das leichtes Tackle Spass und Frequenz bringt hat der quasi letzte Tag dann gezeigt.
5 kleine Amberjacks auf einen 5g Jig (einen habe ich mitgenommen, weil ich noch nie einen gegessen hatte zuvor) und 2 Drachenköpfe.



Mein Vater der die meiste Zeit zum relaxen genutzt hatte, entpuppte sich dann am letzten Abend noch als "Schönwetter-Angler" und setzte mit seinem einzigen Fang beim Spinnfischen noch einen schönen Punkt. Das es sie auch in der Nordadria gibt wusste ich, aber meist sind sie ja doch eher sehr klein, dieser hier hatte immerhin  1.3kg


Unterm Strich war es angeltechnisch eine Erfolgreiche Woche auch wenn das Wetter Spot Technisch nur sehr wenig zugelassen hat. Aber eine Garantie für schönes Wetter gibt es halt nie und wenn die Fische trotzdem beißen, umso schöner


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Mai 2021)

Danke für deinen tollen Bericht Max. Wie gesagt, du hast gigantisch abgeschnitten fürs Mittelmeer. Dafür meinen Respekt!


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Mai 2021)

MG13 ,
vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht.
In welcher Ecke der Nordadria warst Du?


----------



## hans albers (14. Mai 2021)

super bericht.. danke.


alles vom ufer??



und aus abschnitten/fond
kann man auch gut eine schöne bouilabaisse kochen..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Mai 2021)

*Glueckwunsch Max zu den Fischen!    * 

Du kennst die Spot s und Du weisst, wann die Fische dort sein sollten.


MG13 schrieb:


> mit dem Wissen, dass um die Zeit normalerweise Bonitos da sind



Das ist fast eine Garantie fuer den perfekten Fang ueber Tage, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Es ist egal ob Ufer oder Bootsangeln, denn der Spot,  das ist das Geheimniss des Erfolges im Mittelmeer.
Wenn man vor Ort noch Freunde hat, die einem schreiben, die Bonitos, Tunas, Mahi-Mahi oder was auch immer sind da....und man bekommt kurzfristig Urlaub, dann ist der Erfolg fast garantiert.
Aber eben nur dann, wenn an Deinen Ferienort Deine Traumfische jemals kommen!  Aber, es gibt auch noch Grundfische und die sind meist schwer zu fangen!

*Gruesse Juergen*

_*P.S. Der wilde Spargel Max, tolle Sache! *_


Bei mir hier, im Golf de Valencia sind wir im Moment weniger erfolgreich im Speisefischangeln- ansonsten- Franzosen und Portugiesen  lieben Stoecker!


----------



## ralle (14. Mai 2021)

Warum sind die Köder noch im Maul mancher  Fische ?  Muß das schnell gehen für ein Foto, oder beißen die auf alles ?


----------



## MG13 (15. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch  Wir waren auf Mali Losinj

hans albers  Ja alle Fänge waren vom Ufer,  geplant war eigentlich auch zweimal mit dem Boot rauszufahren, aber das hat das Wetter nicht zugelassen. Klar Fischsuppe, oder als Fond für ein Risotto, die Verwendungsmöglichkeiten sind dann vielfältig.

Juergen Mittelmeer  Ja die Zeit spielt immer eine Rolle, bzw jemand vor Ort der einem das bestätigen kann und dann eben auch einfach Glück. Vor zwei Jahren hat es mit den Mahis in Griechenland auch gut geklappt und das war ohne großes Vorwissen, außer das die Mahis meistens von Ende August bis Ende November in Ufernähe sein können. Wilden Spargel haben wir leider nur sehr wenig gefunden. Ist die Mühe aber auf jeden Fall wert.

Zum Thema Grundfische, da habe ich auch einiges dazu gelernt.
1. Zu große Köder gibt es fast nicht. (Habe auf ganze Makrelen Fische von 1kg gefangen)
2. Kenne den Spot und wisse wo du frei von Hängern Fischen kannst.
3. Starkes Vorfach, Stahl oder 0,50er(meistens eher 1mm) Mono aufwärts.
4. Baitelastic..........


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Mai 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Warum sind die Köder noch im Maul mancher Fische ? Muß das schnell gehen für ein Foto, oder beißen die auf alles ?



*Hallo Ralle,*

Ich habe gelernt: Nutze den Time-Frame der Beisszeit. Der ist bei uns im Golf von Valencia um diese Jahreszeit immer ganz kurz. Die Fische beissen meist nur 30-50 min lang.
Daher haengen wir die Koeder am Wirbel ab und neue Koeder an, wenn mit Drillingen gefischt wurde. Die Stoecker gingen auf Fliege, sind leicht am Einzelhaken zu entfernen.
Fotos machen wir fuer uns von kleineren Fischen weniger, wir haben fuer unsere Abenteuer Cameras auf dem Boot laufen. Dies Foto war ein spezial fuers AB und die Bluefish und Stoecker-Diskussion.
Zur Erinnerung an schoene Angelmomente im Leben, erstellen wir gerne Fotobuecher.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Mai 2021)

Hi an alle Mittelmeerangler hat jemand Ahnung won der Gegend um Mazzaron\ Spanien war schon öfter dort vom Ufer aber nix nennenswertes erwischt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Mai 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Warum sind die Köder noch im Maul mancher  Fische ?  Muß das schnell gehen für ein Foto, oder beißen die auf alles ?



Der Bluefish: Sehr intelligent ist der wohl nicht- wenn er raubt, geht er auf alles los- es muss nur die Farbe stimmen. Er ist nicht zu vergleichen mit Amberjack oder Leerfish ! Die sind weitaus schwerer zu fangen.

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## senner (16. Mai 2021)

Endlich wieder Fische hier  schöner Bericht MG13!


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Mai 2021)

Und jetzt weiter mit Fischen im Mittelmeer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Mai 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du hast gigantisch abgeschnitten fürs Mittelmeer. Dafür meinen Respekt!


und für die nördliche Adria erst Recht. super Fänge


----------



## glavoc (18. Mai 2021)

Danke dir Max für deinen Bericht & toll dass du es doch noch geschaft hast   . Beeindruckende Fänge und auch sehr schön geschrieben! THX! Super auch, dass ihr wilden Spargel pflücken ward!! 
Merci!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. Mai 2021)

glavoc schrieb:


> Super auch, dass ihr wilden Spargel pflücken ward!!



Das schmeckt, kenne ich auch! Und im Norden gibt es ja auch Trueffel - einen Trueffelhund oder ein Trueffelschwein hat sicher niemand dabei.  Wilder Spargel, Trueffel, ein Gedicht- und noch ein wenig Schinken ( wir sagen Serano dazu ) vom Hebel !

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Mai 2021)

Griechenland berät neues Gesetz über die Amateurfischerei.
Damit kommen einige Einschränkungen auf die griechischen Sportfischer zu.
Das Baglimit soll auf 4 kg zuzüglich einem (kapitalen) Fisch reduziert werden (zuvor 5/19kg).
Zusätzlich soll nurmehr die Entnahme einer beschränkten Anzahl an begehrten bzw. seltenen Arten, wie allen Zackenbarscharten, Dentex dentex, Dentex gibbosus, Pagrus pagrus etc erlaubt sein.
Blauflossenthun und Schwertfisch sollen für Amateurfischer komplett verboten sein.
Livebaitfischen soll verboten sein.
Freizeitfischer sollen nun nur noch mit 150 Haken Langleine pro Boot fischen dürfen (zuvor max. 300 Haken/Boot).
Oberflächenlangleinen sollen komplett verboten sein.
Die Harpunenfischerei soll im April und Mai komplett verboten werden.
Plus noch einige andere Veränderungen.

Das sorgt nun für böses Blut, denn während für die griechischen Sportfischer das Angeln über den kompletten Corona-Winter verboten blieb, fischte die Berufsfischerei munter weiter.
Und wer über griechische Fischmärkte schlendert, den packt mitunter das kalte Grausen, den unter Berufsfischern schert sich niemand um Mindestmaße und es wird auch kaum kontrolliert.
Man kann behaupten, dass die griechische Sportfischerei das überleben wird. Jedoch ist die Begründung der Gesetzesnovelle äußerst fadenscheinig, gibt sie doch an, die Neuerungen geschähen zum Schutz der Fischbestände.

Ich persönlich finde die Neuerungen sinnvoll nur, wenn aufgehört wird, die Berufsfischer mit Samthandschuhen anzupacken und parallel dazu das Netz an Schutzgebieten weiter ausgebaut wird.


----------



## Salt (25. Mai 2021)

Ja, das is so der Trend in Europa, leider.....was ähnliches wird auf den Kanaren auch grade wieder mal diskutiert. Überspitzt gesagt bleiben dann noch Meeräschen und Brassen für uns, der Rest wird verboten.
Angler haben scheinbar einen massiven Einfluss auf die Bestände während Berufsfischerei offensichtlich kein Problem darstellt??
Als Uferangler bleibt noch die Hoffnung, das es praktisch nicht zu kontrollieren ist wenn man morgens irgendwo in den Klippen steht....und als Touri wird man hoffentlich eh nur verwarnt.
Aber letztendlich geht leider alles in die gleiche Richtung. Wir werden massiv eingeschränkt und die Profis bekommen den Rest bis das nicht mal mehr die Spritkosten deckt.
Wobei Langleinen für mich generell keine Methode für "Freizeitfischer" sein sollte. Mit bestandsaufbauenden Maßnahme und Regeln sollte es für jeden mit der Angel/Speer möglich sein, sich sein Mittagessen zu besorgen.


----------



## hans albers (25. Mai 2021)

> Wobei Langleinen für mich generell keine Methode für "Freizeitfischer" sein sollte.


----------



## Seriola (25. Mai 2021)

Die Griechische Regierung machte sich das "Regieren" schon immer leicht. "tut Kopf weh, schneide Kopf ab" ist so ein sinnbildlicher Ausspruch der Bevölkerung. Kontrollen hapern an aus- und gebildetem Personal an den richtigen Stellen und Korruption hat alle Stellen fest im Griff an denen Geld verdient werden kann.
Während jeder weiß das die verschiedenen Fischarten zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten laichen, werden pauschal 2 Monate verboten. Und zwar nur für Sportfischer. Berufsfischer kennen gar keine Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße nur auf dem Papier. Das Live bait trolling hat tatsächlich regional einige Arten regelrecht dahingerafft. Diese Tatsache und das ausstehende Verbot zeigen aber nur die Gleichgültigkeit der Behörden im Vorfeld und die Einfallslosigkeit jetzt ein Problem ernsthaft anzugehen. 
Übrigens waren bis vor einigen Jahren sogar Netze für Amateure erlaubt. Bleibt zu hoffen das die betroffenen Helenen sich genauso erfolgreich gegen schwachsinnige Gesetze wehren wie sie es in der Vergangenheit gegen div Besatzungsmächte getan haben. Ich glaub es aber nicht....


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Mai 2021)

Wie Olaf schon sagte haben sich die Spanier was ganz ähnliches ausgedacht. Es ist im Gedanken nichtmal so schlecht. Anheben von Mindestmaßen zum Beispiel. Aber es betrifft natürlich auch dort nur Sportfischer. Die gehen natürlich jetzt wieder auf die Barrikaden. 

Das Fischereimanagement am Mittelmeer ist schon wirklich ein starkes Stück


----------



## Salt (26. Mai 2021)

Naja....das was ich gehört hatte (zugegeben über 5 Ecken und mit schlechter Übersetzung) war eher nicht ein anheben der Mindestmaße sondern kompletter Bann praktisch aller relevanten Sportfische für Angler, sogar den stinkigen Cuda darf man nicht mehr fangen. Dazu ein Verbot vom Kayak zu angeln, deutlich vergrößerter Abstand zur Berufsfischerei etc....
Klingt für mich eher nach Schutz für Berufsfischer als nach Schutz für Bestände....
Allerdings gab es schon öfter merkwürdige Überlegungen auf den Inseln, die auch nie umgesetzt wurden....wie zbsp Angeln vom Ufer nur Dienstags & Donnerstags, komplette Westküsten der Inseln als Schutzzone etc

Für uns ja meist nur ein Luxusproblem...sucht man sich halt ein neues Revier wenn's zu doll wird. Aber für die Locals ein heftiger Schlag, grade jetzt wo die Kohle durch Touris fehlt!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das Fischereimanagement am Mittelmeer ist schon wirklich ein starkes Stück


leider sieht das in fast ganz Europa so aus.


----------



## Krallblei (26. Mai 2021)

Bin zurück. Bericht morgen


----------



## Seriola (26. Mai 2021)

Eins hatte ich weiter oben noch vergessen zu erwähnen welches die unglaubliche Überfischung verdeutlicht. Wie viele sicher wissen, suchen sich Oktopuse gerne Hölen als ihr Zuhause. Menschen machen sich das zunutze indem sie Tongefäße an einer langen Leine aneinander gereiht an bestimmten Spots zu Wasser lassen. 2 - 3Tage später werden sie wieder eingeholt. Oft mit Oktopus inside. Soweit so gut... Bedenkt man nun das ein Fischer legal 1500 solcher Gefäße auslegen darf, fängt man an nachzudenken. Wenn nun man auf eine Bucht von ca. 2 x 3 Km blickt, und der Fischer erzählt einem das hier Berufsfischer aus 3 Orten ihre Geräte auslegen, und hier im Durchschnitt täglich ca. 50000 bis 60000 legale! Fallen liegen, kann einem schon schlecht werden. Das ist leider die griechische Realität...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. Mai 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Naja....das was ich gehört hatte (zugegeben über 5 Ecken und mit schlechter Übersetzung) war eher nicht ein anheben der Mindestmaße sondern kompletter Bann praktisch aller relevanten Sportfische für Angler, sogar den stinkigen Cuda darf man nicht mehr fangen.



Ueber Regelungen in welchem Mittelmeerland sprichst Du da? Du meinst da aber nicht Spanien?

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## MG13 (27. Mai 2021)

Ich denke schon das er Spanien meint, aber eben speziell die Kanaren. Die haben ja auch ein Gesetz das speed jigging vom Boot verbietet, vom ufer aus glaub ich sogar auch. 
Habe mir mal von einem local sagen lassen das die großen Fischer Familien da gewaltigen Einfluss haben. Und das es mit dem fangneid auf den Kanaren extrem ist das hab ich selbst schon erleben dürfen... 
Die Kanaren sind quasi das Bayern von Spanien. 
Immer extra und möglichst extreme und am besten nicht zu Ende gedachte Gesetze.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (27. Mai 2021)

Ich wollte schon lange mal einen Abstecher an die cote d'azur machen und habe mir diesen Wunsch zum Glück auch erfüllt. Vom angeln in Frankreich hatte ich bislang noch nicht all zu viel gehört oder gesehen, so das ich nicht schlecht staunte was mir Jan so alles am Telefon darüber berichtete.

Mein Wunschfisch war der Thun weshalb Nizza oder die Küste vor Monaco für dieses Unterfangen perfekt waren. Das Wasser fällt nach wenigen Metern vom Ufer bereits sehr stark ab und unmittelbar vor der Küste ist das Wasser schone mehrere hundert Meter tief. Das lockt die großen Räuber natürlich in Küstennähe und wirkt sich auch positiv auf die Spritpreise aus.

Noch kurz vor meiner Ankunft in Frankreich berichtete mir Jan von Thunaktivitäten, so dass ich schon vor Vorfreude platzte. Da es nach 10 Stunden Autofahrt schon zu spät für eine Ausfahrt war, packte ich mir schnell meine Uferkombo und stellte mich an eine Hafenaußenkante und feuerte meinen Jig in die Ferne. In meiner Vorstellung war ich diesen Moment schon einige Male durchgegangen. Weiter Wurf in die Ferne, vor Augen sah ich wie wunderbar mein Jig in die Tiefe taumelte, wie Jigbewegungen diesen beim zügigen einkurbeln verführerisch in alle Richtungen ausbrechen ließen, doch der heiß ersehnte Biss traf nicht ein. Auch nicht beim zweiten, dritten und 150ten Wurf. „Nun gut, morgen knallt es bestimmt“ dachte ich mir und trank mit Jan noch zwei Bier bis mir die Fahrtmüdigkeit so zu schaffen machte das ich mich direkt ins Bett fallen ließ.






Es war gerade mal 6Uhr morgens und wir standen schon in voller Montur am Steg und packten das Boot. Mal eben schnell noch tanken und dann paar Thune ernten fabulierte ich so vor mich hin, als wir nach kurzer Ausfahrt unsere erste Frenzy sahen… Ich griff meine Ruten und zögerte mit dem Auswerfen. „Möven, Check!“, „Futterfische, Check!“ Thune, Check!?“ aber wo waren Sie nur. Die Räuber trieben die Köderfische an die Oberfläche ohne sich selbst sehen zu lassen, nur ab und an „surfte“ ein Thun mal an der Wasseroberfläche, als würde er ähnlich eines Delphins eine großen Atemzug nehmen…

Nach paar Würfen und ein paar ähnlichen diffusen Frenzygeschehen entschieden wir auf die Mittagssonne zu setzen, als sei die Mobilität der Thunfische ähnlich der von Zauneidechsen von der Sonneneinstrahlung abhängig und verlegten uns aufs Jiggen. Hierzu bretterten wir mit Jans Boot bis nach Monaco wo ein schönes Plateau in 35m Wassertiefe unter uns lag. Anstelle der ADHS Jiggingbewegungen mit herkömmlichen Speedjigs setzten wir auf JLC Kalmare, riesige Gummikopffüssler welche wirklich einem japanischen Tentakelvergewaltigungsmanga entsprungen scheinen. Der Vorteil an diesen Tierchen ist die ermüdungsfreie Führungstechnik da diese nicht gejiggt sondern lediglich schnell eingekurbelt werden.

Wir trieben schon eine Weile über das Plateau als Jan auf einmal aufsprang und „FISCH!“ rief. Ich konnte noch die schönen Kopfschläge im Blank erkennen als Jan schon einen kleinen Dentex aus dem Wasser buxierte. „Ich würd sagen ein Portionsfisch“…und während meine Augen noch am Dentex klebten schlug es in meiner Rute ein. Diese direkt zum Halbkreis gebogen zeigt mir nun ebenfalls die dumpfen Schläge eines guten Fisches unter mir an. Noch bevor ich einen Meter Schnur auf die Rolle bekam, spürte ich dass da noch was anderes an der Schnur hing als ein Fisch und noch bevor ich verstand was los war, war das Vorfach auch schon durch. „Mist“ schnaufte ich und kurbelte die lose Schnur hoch. Der Fisch muss direkt mit dem Tentakelmonster in sein Versteck geschwommen sein und hat das Vorfach am Fels durchgeschrammt.

Nicht schlimm genug das ich meinen ersten Fischkontakt nicht verwandeln konnte, hatten wir keine kleinen Gummikalmare mehr an Bord. Nach einer Stunde Jiggen bat ich, Jan die hässlichste Obskurität seiner Köderbox auszuprobieren und tauschte meinen Jiggaro gegen einen quietschpinken Gummisepia mit leuchtend gelben Tentakeln aus. Zum Glück sahen wir in der Ferne bereits ordentlich Möven übers Wasser gleiten, so dass die armen Fische am Gewässergrund nicht lang von der Barbiesepia belästigt werden mussten...............


----------



## Krallblei (27. Mai 2021)

Weiter *sabber*


----------



## Salt (27. Mai 2021)

Wir warten


----------



## Bastardmakrele (27. Mai 2021)

….doch außer aufgeregten Möven und kleinen Fischchen die offensichtlich eher von Thunen durchs Meer eskortiert wurden als sich vor Ihnen fürchten zu müssen, passierte nichts. Es viel daher nicht schwer ein anderes Plateau aufzusuchen und die Mangamonster wieder in die Tiefe zu lassen. Mein Köder war noch nicht am Grund angekommen, da stand Jan schon mit durchgebogener Rute da. Die gleichen dumpfen Schläge, die gleiche brutale Gewalt und Gegenwehr am Grund, nur mit dem Unterschied das Jan seinen Fisch lösen konnte und nach oben buxierte. An der Oberfläche angekommen strahlte uns ein wunderschöner Zackenbarsch an. Ich schätzte den Fisch auf ca. 6kg, Jan schätzte den Fisch in der nur Ihm geläufigen Skala, „etwas kleiner als Darios Mero“..und nach einem schönen Schnappschuss tauchte der Mero kräftig und unverletzt erneut in die Tiefe ab.






Mit diesem Fisch beendeten wir die Ausfahrt und ich griff voller Erwartungen nach meiner Uferkombo. Andere Stelle gleiches Resultat. Erster bis 150ter Wurf kein Biss, kein Fisch, Heimweg, zu Hause zwei Bier und Komaschlaf.

Tag zwei auf dem Wasser startete noch im Dunklen. Es war noch nicht ganz 5Uhr morgens und wir standen vor Monaco auf dem Plateau. Jan hatte in seiner Kiste noch einen Kalmar gefunden und wir fischten mit guter Drift Quadratzentimeter für Quadratzentimeter ab. Die Sonne war gerade aufgegangen und die Wellen nahmen an Lebhaftigkeit zu als ein Einschlag in meiner Rute die Routine des jiggens unterbrach. Um ein paar Zentimeter zu gewinnen sprang ich direkt auf und schaffte es den Fisch so vom Grund zu lösen.

Und siehe da, mein erster Mero wanderte ins Boot. Endlich entschneidert!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (27. Mai 2021)

Nach dem Zacki nahm die Welle immer mehr zu, so dass die Drift nicht mehr zum Jiggen passte. Wir fuhren also erneut den Thunen entgegen wobei ich merkte dass der Köder an meiner Jigrute zu locker saß und mit dem aufschlagen des Bootes beim gleiten durch die Welle immer wieder unschön an den Blank stieß.

Ich nahm die Rute aus dem Rutenständer, löste den Köder und wollte ihn gerade an einer anderen Stelle an der Rute einhaken da knallten wir genau in diesem Moment meiner Unachtsamkeit frontal in eine Welle. Durch den Aufprall wurde ich aus dem Stuhl hinter der Konsole geschleudert, schlug mit meiner Hand gegen die Bordwand und öffnete aus Reflex die Hand und ließ die Rute somit los. Es dauerte ein paar Sekunden bis ich begriff das ich den Moment um hinterherzuspringen verpasst hatte und sah ungläubig die Reste des gelbe Blanks ins Azurblaue Wasser abtauchen.

Jan stupste mich an und zeigt an die Bordwand. Das Tentakelmonster hatte sich offensichtlich in dieser bei meinem Sturz eingehakt und war nach wie vor mit meiner Rute verbunden. Wir bremsten das Boot, ich ergriff die Schnur und zog so Meter für Meter meiner brandneuen 300m Füllung von der Rolle ab. Dank Knoten am Spulenkopf gelang es mir meine Stella aus dem Mittelmeer zu fischen… Ich kann bis heute noch nicht ganz begreifen ob das Pech oder Glück war, zumindest wurde der Tag nicht besser. Der Wind frischte indes so sehr auf das wir das Bootsangeln einstellen mussten.






Zuhause angekommen schnappte ich mir die Uferkombo und machte meine obligatorischen 150 Würfe. Zwei Bier und ab ins Bett Schäfchen zählen gehen….was waren das nur für emotionale Kapriolen an einem Tag….


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. Mai 2021)

Der Wind hatte die Ganze Nacht durch gewühtet und sollte sich erst ab Mittag legen, weshalb wir ausschliefen und uns bei ein paar Kaffee die Strategie des letzten Tages überlegten. Wir wollten Slowtrolling mit Kalmar machen, Waterwolf einsatz und AJ, Dentex oder Mero befischen. 3-4 der kleinen Kopffüßler sollten wir schon fangen den wir hatten große Ziele und wenn keine Kopffüßler gingen, dann eben Plan B, mit Bastardmakrelen.

Klar, die Tunaruten wurden ins Boot geladen sowie die Trolling und Baitruten. Die Jiggen blieben daheim, wir hatten große Ziele und brauchten Platz an Bord und wenig Ablenkung vom Wesentlichen. Wir platzierten uns an Jans Squidlpätze und fingen an unsere Ruten zu schütteln. Es dauerte nicht lang bis ich einen Einschlag spürte aber der Squid konnte sich nach kurzem, nennen wir es mal Drill, wieder lösen. Es dauerte nicht lang bis wir einen vielversprechenden Mövenschwarm sahen, die Tataki Ruten gegen die Tunaruten tauschten und den Frenzys hinterherjagten. Wir verbrachten Stunden damit abwechselnd auf Squid oder Tuna zu fischen, doch es gelang weder das eine noch das andere. Teilweise gerieten wir in Frenzys die von Bastardmakrelen oder sogar Brandbrassen angeführt wurden. Wir konnten mit kleinen Jigs mehrere der Racker fangen, doch von den Thunfischen gab es bestenfalls Schnurschwimmer als Resonanz.

Jan und mir wurde es zunehmend mulmiger. Nichts schien an diesem dritten Tag klappen zu wollen, und unseren Plan B mit Bastardmakrelen zu fischen trauten wir auch nicht den „game changer“ zu. Jan baute dann die alles entscheidende Brück und erklärte wir müssen ehhh schnell in den Hafen zum Nachtanken, da könnte man doch bei der Gelegenheit die Baitruten gegen die Jiggen tauschen. Ein kurzes Zögern, dann Zustimmung und wir verlegten uns auf die Methode die uns als einziges wirklich Fisch eingebracht hat.

Die Sonne fing schon an sich verdächtig nahe den Hügelspitzen entgegensenken zu wollen, da schlug es in meiner Rute ein. Hänger? Nein Kopfschläge und brutale Gegenwehr. Bis ins Mittelwasser hatte ich einen harten Kampf, danach ließ die Gegenwehr nach und hoch kam ein schöner Zackenbarsch. Ich hob ihn aus dem Wasser und konnte sehen wie bei Jan die Anspannung erst gegen Erleichterung und dann wahre Freude wich. Ich schätzte irgend was um die 5 Kilo, Jan murmelte „kleiner als der vom Dario“. Nach einem kurzen shooting konnte auch dieser Fisch problemlos released werden. Kurz danach ließ sich noch ein Pargo auf das Tentakelmonster ein und wir beschlossen die Tour zu beenden.







Natürlich wollte ich noch mein Glück auch von Land nochmal auf die Probe stellen aber auch nach dem 151ten Wurf wollte sich kein Fisch mehr zum anbeißen überreden lassen. Ich ging Heim, trank mit Jan noch paar Bierchen und ließen den Abend in Erzählungen enden.

Anders als geplant nahm ich anstelle meiner Angel am Morgen nicht meine Angel zum Wasser sondern die Kamera und nahm mir auch mal etwas Zeit die Schönheit der Umgebung zu erkunden….

Danke Jan für die super coole Zeit bei dir und auch dein großes Engagement. Ich komme bald wieder!


----------



## Seriola (28. Mai 2021)

Danke für deine Mühe und den schönen Bericht!


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Ja super!! Danke Dir.. Wusste das ja alles schon aber hatte nicht wirklich Zeit viel zu lesen da ich ja syncron auch am Mittelmeer war.

Danke Dir.


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Soooo

War ja auch mal wieder in Spanien.
Ganz alleine nur mit Kajak so hiess der Zielfisch ganz klar Wolfbarsch. Tackle für Thun war auch dabei, aber mit dem Kajak hm.. Wohl eher nicht 

5 Uhr morgens ging es los am Vatertag. 05:40 Uhr schon der erste Stop in der Schweiz! "Polizei!" "Bitte folgen" 
War noch sichtlich müde und aufgeregt. Ergebnis Vollkontrolle. Auto ausräumen und Urin Kontrolle
Dazu interessante Gesprächen mit der netten Polizei.

So alles okay und weiter ging es. 3.5 Stunden durch die Schweiz Richtung Genf und 0,00000 % Verkehr. Herrlich.
Einreise Frankreich keine Kontrollen zwecks Corona Scheisse. Test hatte ich jedenfalls.

In Frankreich dann das pure Grauen. Die Autobahn Genf- Valence 250km sonst Autoleer war sowas von überfüllt der totale Horror. Und ab Valence ging dann garnichts mehr Richtung Süden... Ich glaube jeder, aber aber auch jeder Franzosse sass an diesem Tag im Auto.

Nach gefühlten 300 Stunden im Schrittempo war ich dann in Spanien/Katalonien

Allerdings macht mein Camping erst morgen früh auf.. und so musste ich vor dem Tor mein Lager aufschlagen. Ne Decke im Kombi muss reichen.






Bequem ist anderst 



Mein Fluss und ganz hinten das Meer






Nachts dann noch einige Stunden leicht Muffe "Angst" gehabt. Als Fahrzeuge kamen und direkt hinter mir geparkt haben.. Zuvor waren Spanier da mitten im Nirgendo zum Rauchen und Saufen. Überfallen die mich jetzt??? Naja ich lag ebenfalls mit starker Taschenlampe und Filietiermesser in der Hand einfach nur rum 


08:00 Uhr erste Eröffnung 2021 und ich war der Erste  zum ersten Mal seit 1983 und über 70 Urlauben dort 
Mein Wohnwagen stand schon seit zwei Tagen da. Allerdings auf dem falschen Platz :
Schonmal versucht nen 7m Wohnwagen vollbeladen über ne Buckelpiste zu schieben?? Alleine? Boar ich war platt. Und dazu arschekalt und dann fing es an zu regnen wie die Sau.

13 Uhr... ich bin platt.. von allem. Der Fahrt, die Nacht einfach platt


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht Franken Fisch , klasse geschrieben.

Bin gespannt, wie es bei Krallblei weitergeht.
ich freu  mich schon drauf.


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Danach hörte der Regen auf und so konnte ich Wohnwagen ausräumen und mein Kajak richten. Die Installation vom neuen Echolot gestaltete sich schwierig.
Und wie ich Abends auf dem Wasser merkte funktioniert irgendwas nicht... Scheiss drauf. Kenn ich diesen Fluss eh wie kein anderer. Letztes Jahr mehr als 130 Wolfbarsche gefangen.

Bin dann losgefahren.. Fische sehr sehr leicht. 2 Ruten

1-10 gr. 180cm
2000 Billig Shimano
0,06 Spiderwire, 1m 0,20 Fluro
5-20 gr 180cm
2000 billig WFT
0,10 Spiderwire, 1 m 0,20 Fluro






Köder ist ein Keitech Easy Shiner in 8,5cm am 3 gr Jigkopf.

Kajak ist ein Unikat, komplett Eigen/Umbau, 400Watt Talamax Motor mit 110 Ah AGM Batterie. (Reicht ewig und ich zieh auch öfter mal 100Kg hinter mir her.)


Jaja so gingen schnell die ersten kleineren Wölfe an Board. Abhaken wieder reinschmeisen....

Ja ich spinne so vor mich her....

Boom... was geht ab.. die leichtere Rute..... boar was ein Fisch
Wölfe bis 2 Kg sind schnell an Board. Keine Frage.. Aber nach 5Minuten ohne Sichtkontakt????? Ist das der 5, 6, 7 Kg Wolf???

Nach 30Minuten wildem Fight seh ich einen goldenen Fisch... Ne warum????? Hatte ich doch im August letztes Jahr den 15Kg Karpfen am Schwanz gehakt der mich 1 Stunde über den Fluss zog

Dann ging es los.. und Jungs...Lighttackle aufm Kajak.. Karpfen versucht 15 minuten die Schnur am Kajak durchzuscheuern.... Richtung Ufer zu kommen....Es war Wahnsinn und ehrlich ich fande es geil. Nur der Gedanke OHH wahrscheinlich gerissen und seitlich gehakt trüpte meine Stimmung 

Nach 50min hatte ich ihn bei mir... sicher 12-13Kg.. und WO gehakt? IM MAUL!!!!!!

Keine Bilder weil im Wasser abgehakt....

Aufm Rückweg hab ich sicher noch den ein oder anderen Wolf gefangen....

Das der im Mund gehakte Karpfen kein Einzelfall werden würde wusste ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Ich bin sowas von platt an dem Abend ich sags Euch.... glaube nach 30 Sekunden eingeschlafen 

Aber und das ist kein Fakebild.. So wache ich dort auf!!

Direkt am Flussdelta und Meer. Mein Platz







Auf Wasser gibt es reichlich Wolf zu fangen.. Allerdings nicht die Größe die ich möchte. 20-25cm sind echt okay aber sorry meine das nicht böse.. Sie sind lästig. 
Stieg dann um auf grössere Keiteich mit 11 oder 12cm.
Brachte dann auch glaube ich den ersten guten Wolf zu essen so mit 40cm. 

Hmm lecker.. den pfeif ich mir heute rein 

Keine 10 Minuten später wieder... ich werfe und werfe... boom wieder dieser fette Fisch!!! Mein 7 Kg Wolf????? NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nach 30 Minuten und zähem Kampf und gebrochener Rute kommt dieses "kleinere" Exemplar zum Vorschein... 





(Können da Karpfenangler mal schätzen? Der hat ja knappe 80cm. Was wiegt ein dicker mit 90cm?)

Und unter Zeugen wieder IM MUND gehakt. Beim Spinnfischen


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Also wenn ich eins bin dann kein Koch 

Aber geschmeckt hat er trotzdem 











Optisch flopp

Im Magen top


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Ja und dann gehen die Tage ins Land.. morgens fischen... mittags fischen und abends natürlich auch.

Wolf gibt es immer.. Immer..grösser, kleiner und dazwischen immer diese ******************* **** *** ***** **** Meeräschen.
Der Fluss ist sooooo voll das an schleppen nicht zu denken ist.. Auch Raubaktivitäten auszumachen sehr schwer bis unmöglich da 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Meeräschen die ganze Zeit Terror machen.
Einige gefangen. Sei es quergehakt oder im Mund.. Egal die Viecher gehen an Lighttackle ab wie Schmitz Katze. Rutenspitze beim schleppen im Dauereinsatz. Jede Sekunde Fischkontakt


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Ah da war ja noch das Mittelmeer 

Lag ausgesprochen ruhig da.. Schade das Dieter erst heute dort ankommt. Gab es doch die ein oder andere Frenzy....
Einmal morgens komplettte Randale nahe Ufer.. zwei Kontakte. Gute Fische.. Ausgestiegen. 

Morgens gähnend aus Wohnwagen raus und Kippe an...... was für ein Vogelgeschrei.. auf Meer in 200-400M die volle Sause am laufen.. Thunfisch?? Bin noch so verschlafen das ich durch das Fernglas nix sehe...

Egal noch mit halb geschlossenen Augen Akku ans Wasser gebracht und das Kajak.. Thunatackle und los.. da vergehen 15 Minuten.. und ich kann nur kurz in der Gruppe ein Video posten und einmal werfen da ist der Spuk auch schon vorbei 

Sonst war ich nicht auf dem Meer.. Dafür ist mein Kajak ungeeignet

Schade

Egal... Auf dem Fluss fange ich Wolf und Wolf... viel in 20-25cm aber auch einige über Tellergrösse kommen an Board und werden mitgenommen.


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Tolle Zeit auf dem Fluss ohne Druck.. Einfach chillen und die Zeit geniesen. Treffe mich paarmal mit einen User von hier. Sehr nett sehr lustig.
Am Meer öfter mal Kontakt beim spinnen am Sandstrand aber ohne Fisch Landung 

Tolle Zeit. Wetter allerdings wirklich beschissen.. Saukalt für Mai und kaum Sonne 

Und Wolf gibt es täglich reichlich.. Mache kaum Bilder.. Kaum Videos mehr für meine 5 Mann Truppe bei Whatsupp.

Es läuft und die Zeit ist schön!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gegen Ende fahre ich soweit den Fluss hoch wie nie.. dachte nicht das dort noch Raubfisch Wolf unterwegs ist.. Pustekuchen.. Fange ich doch glatt in 10min 3 gute Wölfe und dann WIEDER!!!! Beim Absinken des Köders!! Absinken!!!!! Wieder einen Karpfen im Mund gehakt???!!!?!?!?!?!??!

*Die Raubkarpfen der Costa Brava*

In paar Tagen 3 Karpfen im Maul gehakt ist kein Zufall!!!! Und am Lighttackle....


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Ich erspare mir jetzt weitere Wolfsbilder. Die Fische sehen alle gleich aus. Glaube ich habe 6 über 40cm mittgenommen und sicher 40 über Board geworfen.. vielleicht auch bissl weniger. Die 5 Leute hier die in der Gruppe sind wissen was ich gefangen habe.. und lügen kommt nicht in Frage 



*So abschließend das Wichtigste.

12,5 Tage am Meer, kein Facebook, kein Anglerboard, keine Nachrichten, kein Radio, kein TV und null Gespräche über Cornona und keine Frau



Ich hatte eine tolle Zeit.*



Falls ich noch schöne Bilder finde kommen morgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Mai 2021)

Krallblei ,
danke für die super Berichterstattung, 3 Carpios mit der Spinne, dass ist mal ne Ansage,
Ein paar brauchbare Wölfe obenauf, was willste mehr?
Petri Heil


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Mai 2021)

Der Thread lebt! Und er sieht so viele schöne Meros wie noch nie! Andreas du weißt ja, dass ich das mega abfeier. Einfach einer der geilsten Fische im Mittelmeer und 10x mehr wert als öde Thunfische.

Benny danke dir auch für die geilen Eindrücke. Bald ist Juni und ich war dies Jahr noch nicht einmal in der Bucht. Mir schmerzt das Herz. Aber die Berichte machen es erträglicher! Kleiner Tipp an dich: Neben dem Riesen Karpfen sehen die Wölfe klein aus. Nächstes mal lieber ne Plötze dabeilegen  

Leute macht bitte einfach weiter so. Da könnte ich mich dran gewöhnen !


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Jeder 1kg Wolf sieht neben den Wasserschweinen klein aus


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. Mai 2021)

Danke fürs nette Feedback und Benny super unterhaltsamer Bericht, jedes mal eine Freude deine chaotischen und liebenswürdigen Abenteuern so lebhaft beiwohnen zu können


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. Mai 2021)

Dario bind schon mal deine Ruten fest


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

Bei dir sicher ne Option!


----------



## Krallblei (28. Mai 2021)

ANDREAS


----------



## Salt (29. Mai 2021)

Klasse Fänge ihr zwei! 
Das mit den Groupern scheint ja richtig gut zu laufen beim Jan. Glückwunsch Andreas  der Tuna kommt dann beim nächsten Mal!

Und zur Muga muss ich sagen, daß sind richtig hübsche Carps die du da fängst Benny. Glaube, da würde ich als ehemaliger Karpfenangler glatt mal gezielt drauf los gehen und vielleicht nen Sack Hartmais vor Ort besorgen...so als Abwechslung 
Das mit den Wölfen läuft ja eh wie immer Top bei dir!


----------



## ShoreJ (30. Mai 2021)

Servus alle zusammen.
Ich lese hier schon länger mit und bin immer wieder froh diesen Thread gefunden zu haben!
Echt schön zu sehen was alles so am Mittelmeer geht wenn man selbst zu selten dort hin kommt.
Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage...
Geplant war eigentlich Istrien aber jetz gehts nächstes Wochenende doch nach Ligurien (Moneglia).
Ich war noch nie dort aber laut Maps schauts fürs Uferspinnfischen ganz gut aus.
War hier jemand schon mal in der Gegend und weiß was da so geht?
Laut meinen recherchen wären Wolfsbarsch, Bluefish, Barracuda und Bonito möglich. Die Jahreszeit dürfte eigentlich auch nicht so schlecht sein oder liege ich da falsch? Gibts sonst noch was zu beachten?
Falls wer was weiß wäre ich echt dankbar für paar infos...
gruß tobi


----------



## Krallblei (1. Juni 2021)

Gezielt auf Karpfen? Niemals. Warum auch. Ist doch beim Spinnen guter Beifang 

So in 25 Tagen gehe ich wieder. Mal schauen ob die goldenen Biester dann
wieder Hunger auf Gummi haben.?!

Ps.

An der neuen Rute 1-6 gr könnte das durchaus spannend werden


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. Juni 2021)

An der Kueste von Valencia bis Barcelona werden seit Sonntag ueberall Little Tunny bevorzugt ca. eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang gefangen, geschleppt und mit der Spinne, Gewicht 10 - 15 kg. Wer die Fische kennt, es sind Kaempfernaturen!

*Gruesse Juergen




*


----------



## Krallblei (5. Juni 2021)

Schick mal welche Richtung Norden.
Hab erst eine kleine gefangen auf Popper


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juni 2021)

Ich erfuhr gerade, die Makrelen sind in der Rasa-Bucht angekommen.
Die Gefolgschaft besteht aus Tuna und Delfinen.

2 Wochen noch, dann schau ich mal was geht.


----------



## Krallblei (5. Juni 2021)

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juni 2021)

Hauptsache meine Gesundheit spielt mit.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juni 2021)

Ob mein Gesundheitszustand Bootsfahrten zulässt, wird sich zeigen.
Vielleicht kann ich ja vom Ufer per Ansitz ein paar Streifenbrassen erwischen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. Juni 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Schick mal welche Richtung Norden.
> Hab erst eine kleine gefangen auf Popper



*Benny,* 

die Streifzuege der little Tunny sind wohl nicht so richtig erforscht. Bei mir hier gibt es ein Forschungsinstitut. Die sind der Ansicht die  laichen ab Wassertemperatur ueber 22 C . Die gossen Tunnys die der Konservendosenflotte in Murcia entkommen sind, haben  wir hier jetzt  bei uns und die von uns gefangenen Fische haben gelaicht und fressen sich wohl voll...und gehen auf Wanderung, wohin, darueber schweigen die Biologen.
Ab Mitte August gibt es normal dann Unmengen von kleinen L. Tunnys ( 30-45 cm). Die sind im Unterschied zu den grossen leicht vom Boot zu fangen. Sie sind nicht scheu, wie die grossen Exemplare und dieses Jahr waren alle, die wir jetzt fingen ueber 10 kg. Letztes Jahr war der Durchschnitt 6-8 kg! 

Anbei paar Bildchen noch, schaun mer mal, was uns mein geliebter Juni noch an grossen Fischen bringt. Dieter, der ist wohl in der Bucht, bestell Gruesse und gute Erholung. 

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juni 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Die gossen Tunnys die der Konservendosenflotte in Murcia entkommen sind, haben  wir hier jetzt  bei uns und die von uns gefangenen Fische haben gelaicht und fressen sich wohl voll...und gehen auf Wanderung, wohin, darueber schweigen die Biologen.



Du brauchst nicht der Wissenschaft zu unterstellen, dass sie das vor dir geheim hält. MeBio ist brotlose Kunst. Es ist vermutlich einfach kein Geld da. 


Sei froh, dass du sie bei dir hast. Bis zu uns ziehen sie ja wie gesagt nicht hoch. Nur die kleinen so bis 2 kg im Herbst. Das ist aber auch nicht der einzige Fisch der sich bei uns nicht blicken lässt. Albacore z.B. gibt es meines Wissens nach auch nicht. Warum das so ist, darüber kann man nur spekulieren. Aber es tut ja auch keine Not. Auch wenn es scheinbar die saure Gurken Zeit Juni aufpeppen könnte. 

Die kleinen LTs sollten sich ja gut als Livebait eignen. Das habe ich schon mehrfach bei Antonello Salvi gesehen. 

Naja dir Petri und noch viel Erfolg. Ich muss noch warten :/


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. Juni 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> dir Petri und noch viel Erfolg.


Danke Dario!



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> MeBio ist brotlose Kunst.


Ich hoffe nicht, das Meer ist auch unser Lebensraum und den muessen wir erhalten!

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Juni 2021)

Tach zusammen, hier das Video vom Angelausflug in Nizza


----------



## Krallblei (10. Juni 2021)

Penisköder

Geiles Video. Wie IMMER.

Merci


----------



## Angorafrosch (10. Juni 2021)

Servus aus Neubiberg und Danke an die tollen Fangberichte euch allen . Wir sind dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal Ende Juli länger an der kroatischen Adria. Da es im Frühjahr recht lang, recht kalt war mal eine Frage: was meint ihr geht/lohnt in 5-6 Wochen vom Ufer und was ist zu empfehlen, Wurfweite und Köder im speziellen.
Hab eine Box mit yozuri wobblern auf die noch nie ein biss kam, aber da das Adria-Wasser evtl. dieses Jahr länger kühl ist...
Wird Zeit mal was anderes als diese leckeren Schriftbarsche zu landen.
Zumal meine 12 jährige Tochter endlich mal mitkommt. Sie mag angeln und auch Fisch. Da ist mir zumindest einmal was in einer gescheiterten Ehe gelungen...
Leider werden wir wohl in Kroatien viel Flaches Wasser haben.
Wir sind von Krk bis Ploce unterwegs, dank Wohnmobil. 

Leider fehlt uns für alles die Zeit weil unser Womo nicht so schnell kann. Italien und Frankreich kein Interesse und Spanien, Griechenland etc. Zu weit weg, weil Womo zu langsam .
glavoc... Inseln/Fähre sind nicht drin, außer Krk.
Danke vorab und hoffentlich kann ich mal was anderes als n kleinen Drückerfisch, Schriftbarsche und andere Kleintiere, wenn auch lecker, zu präsentieren.
Ach und fast vergessen ... Welche Kunstköder, außer tief laufende Wobbler, sollten in keiner MM-Köderbox fehlen. Popper hab ich auch ein halbes Dutzend. Danke Vorab an alle Beiträge. Und weitermachen, das Board lebt von Euch. Andi


----------



## Seriola (10. Juni 2021)

Franken Fisch Danke für das Video. Da steht immer viel Arbeit hinter.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Juni 2021)

Hi Andi,
Das ist ein Köder um Abends an beleuchteten Strandpromenaden und Hafenmolen auf Barrakuda zu fischen






Duo Tide Minnow 175mm suspending


----------



## pulpot (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo Andi,

Ich hatte hier vor Jahren schon einmal einem anderen Nutzer diesen Platz hier auf Krk empfohlen:









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.de
				




Dort war ich vor 5 Jahren in einer Fewo, bin immer morgens vor dem Hellwerden eine der Treppen hinunter auf eine der Plattformen:









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.de
				




Dort hat man 30m Wassertiefe in Wurfweite. Es gab einige gute Stöcker und meine einzige gute Zahnbrasse (~1kg), die ich bisher in HR hatte. Auf einen 70er Offshore-BM.

Der Parkplatz ist tagsüber immer voll und kostet auch Geld, leert sich allerdings gegen abend und ist über Nacht kostenlos. Dort haben praktisch in jeder Nacht Womos gestanden, die dann gegen 9-10h wegfuhren.

Und nach allem was ich so auf Krk gesehen habe, ist Vrbnik das schönste und entspannteste Dorf auf der Insel. Wenn ihr Weißwein mögt, unbedingt den lokalen Vrbnicka Zlahtina probieren!

Vielleicht ist das etwas für euch?


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Juni 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Weißwein mögt, unbedingt den lokalen Vrbniska Slatina probieren!


und wenn Du roten Wein magst nimm Teran.
Wenn Du Prsut (luftgetrockneter Schinken) liebst, fahr nach Vrh , dort bekommst Du diesen in Spitzenqualität.
Konoba Vrh


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Juni 2021)

Angorafrosch ,
wenn du schon auf Krk bist, solltest Du auch früh Morgens nach Stara Baska fahren.
Da ist es nicht nur landschaftlich besonders schön, sondern dort kannst Du auch gut Wölfe jagen.


----------



## MG13 (11. Juni 2021)

Servus angorafrosch, den einen ultimativen Köder gibt's ja eigentlich nirgendwo, zumindest nicht auf das ganze Jahr hin gesehen.. Allgemein würde ich dir aber besonders für die sommermonate in der. Adria folgendes empfehlen: Jigs mit kleinem Profil um die 20-60g, flachlaufende wobbler lang und dünn mit gelb tönnen. (Barrakuda), sinkende Stickbaits mit Selbstleuchtenden farbaktzenten, besonders für die frühen Morgenstunden. 
Und wenn es darum geht für die Pfanne was zu fangen, dann ruhig in Nacht hinein ganze sardinen/makrelen auslegen. Am besten unter Tags die stelle aussuchen und zuvor beim schnorcheln erkunden. Das spart viel Nerven und material(hänger). 
Solltet ihr mal in malinska sein, der westlichste kleine Hafen in dem. Ort (porat) hat auch ganz passable wassertiefen in wurfweite.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Juni 2021)

Sehr geiles Video. Glückwunsch zum Mero


----------



## ShoreJ (12. Juni 2021)

Ich war ja letztes Wochenende zum ersten mal in Ligurien.
Mit dan ganzen Fangbildern hier kann ich zwar nicht mithalten aber villeicht interessierts ja den ein oder anderen trotzdem…
Die Spot suche gestaltete sich auf jeden Fall schwerer als gedacht da ich an die meisten vielversprechenden Stellen nicht ran kam…
An den flacheren Stellen fischte ich dann mein leichtes Setup und fing Brassen, Makrelen und Barschartige usw.
Am letzten Tag fand ich dann doch noch einen guten Spot. Das bestätigte auch ein Italien der der dort fischte… Er konnte hier schon Tuna und Blue Runner fangen. Darauf hin war ich natürlich voll motiviert . War insgesamt 8 Stunden am Spot werfen. Bis auf 2 Nachläufer (vermutlich False Albacore) passierte aber leider nicht viel.
Schade das ich den Spot erst am letzten Tag entdeckte. Das war aber sicher nicht das letzte mal das ich dort war.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Juni 2021)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Video. Glückwunsch zum Mero


Danke Doc!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Juni 2021)

ShoreJ schrieb:


> Schade das ich den Spot erst am letzten Tag entdeckte.


Wer kennt das nicht
Danke für deinen Bericht Tobi und Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
Hoffe du gibst Ligurien noch ne Chance


----------



## ShoreJ (12. Juni 2021)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Wer kennt das nicht
> Danke für deinen Bericht Tobi und Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
> Hoffe du gibst Ligurien noch ne Chance


Danke und Glückwunsch auch für deine schönen Grouper.
Ich werde sicher nochmal runter fahren… sind eh nur 5h fahrt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juni 2021)

ShoreJ schrieb:


> Ich werde sicher nochmal runter fahren… sind eh nur 5h fahrt.


Frech! Aber für uns ist das natürlich gut und ich drücke die Daumen, dass du da dann auch was gescheites ans Band kriegst. Ich hab schon so lange kein Meer mehr gesehen, ich weiß garnicht mehr wie das aussieht ...


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juni 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Frech! Aber für uns ist das natürlich gut und ich drücke die Daumen, dass du da dann auch was gescheites ans Band kriegst. Ich hab schon so lange kein Meer mehr gesehen, ich weiß garnicht mehr wie das aussieht ...



Schick dir nächste Woche Bilder aus Katalonien


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2021)

Mein Gesundheitszustand hat sich so weit gebessert, dass ich dieses WE nach Istrien reisen kann.
Ich freue mich wie Bolle.


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mein Gesundheitszustand hat sich so weit gebessert, dass ich dieses WE nach Istrien reisen kann.
> Ich freue mich wie Bolle.


Cool. Geniese die Zeit.
Freut mich


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2021)

So sieht es dort aus, Das Boot und der Grillplatz  gehört meinem Freund


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juni 2021)

Sieht doch super aus. Fahr vorsichtig und pass auf Dich auf!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2021)




----------



## Skott (16. Juni 2021)

Viel Spaß Christian Brillendorsch und erhole dich gut!
Wir freuen uns schon jetzt auf deinen Reisebericht!


----------



## Angorafrosch (16. Juni 2021)

Danke euch. Brillendorsch, wir werden kurz vor Stara Baska sein. Camp Skrila. In den Ort dürfen wir mit dem WoMo nicht .
MG13  danke für den tip. 
Da wir, dieses Jahr mit meiner 12jährigen, angelbegeisterten Tochter fahren werden die Stopps mehr als nur 2-3 Nächte. Mal sehn ob sich da nicht mit anfuttern was schönes fangen lässt. Danke für Eure Tipps. Ich werde berichten .


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juni 2021)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> In den Ort dürfen wir mit dem WoMo nicht .


Stimmt, in Baska kommst Du mit dem WOMO nicht um die Ecke.


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2021)

Freitag Katalonien. Zähle Sekunden bis dorthin.
Übrigens hab ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle erfahren das Spinnfischen auf Wildkarpfen in Katalonien wohl echt gemacht wird,und auch super funktioniert. 
Sogar auf Sicht. Gut sowas brauch ich erstmal nicht. Aber gegen 10Kg Fische auf Ultralight hab ich auch nix

Werde diesmal wahrscheinlich täglich berichten. So mache ich mehr Bilder und das freut euch bestimmt...


----------



## senner (21. Juni 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Freitag Katalonien. Zähle Sekunden bis dorthin.
> Übrigens hab ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle erfahren das Spinnfischen auf Wildkarpfen in Katalonien wohl echt gemacht wird,und auch super funktioniert.
> Sogar auf Sicht. Gut sowas brauch ich erstmal nicht. Aber gegen 10Kg Fische auf Ultralight hab ich auch nix
> 
> Werde diesmal wahrscheinlich täglich berichten. So mache ich mehr Bilder und das freut euch bestimmt...


Ja, die beißen recht gern auf Forellenköder...   hier im Mai als ich kurz unten war in der Nähe von Girona auf Minimade am Chebu




Wünsche dir eine gute Fahrt und Petri heil wenn du unten bist. Soll ja wieder schön warm werden.


----------



## Angorafrosch (22. Juni 2021)

Happy Schlüpftag Baumi.


----------



## mixerfisch (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo Mittelmehrfans, da ich gerade Fisch auf dem Grill habe und an die Zukunft denke und hier schon viel erfahren habe möchte ich mal 2 bis drei Fragen loswerden.Ich darf 2021 am französischen Mittelmeer die Monate September bis Dezember verbringen und bin heiß aufs angeln...habt ihr Erfahrungen in der Gegend zwischen Agde und Narbonne? Womit kann man rechnen? Nehme ich meine Brandungsruten mit oder lieber heavy Feeder oder lieber Karpfenruten und lohnt es sich zum Spinnfischen Gerät im Auto zu haben? Herzlichen Dank an die Experten, der Matze


----------



## Plolo (26. Juni 2021)

Spinnengewebe lohnt sich immer dabei zu haben, sobald es dunkel wird oder noch ist, hast Du gute Chancen…
beim Brandungsangeln sich die Vorfächer anschauen und die freien Hakenleinen nicht zu kurz machen (1.5m+) dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juni 2021)

kleine Zwischenmeldung.
Hier in Istrien ist es sehr warm , 33 Grad über Mittag.
Gesundheitlich geht es gut und gestern Abend konnte ich sogar für 2 Std mit dem Boot raus.
Es gab ein paar mittelmäßige Makrelen und ein paar Stöcker.
Aber auch viele Kleine.
Bilder kann ich wegen der schwachen Netzqualli nicht hochladen.
Nach dem Urlaub gibt es auch Bilder.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es gab ein paar mittelmäßige Makrelen und ein paar Stöcker.



Erhol Dich mal gut und ein Petri.
Makrelen und Stoecker sind schmackhafte Fische,  kurz auf den Grill oder kalt raeuchern. Und es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob fangfrisch, sofort ausgeblutet und in die Eiskiste, oder aus dem Supermarkt! Lass es Dir schmecken.
Mich wuerde mal interessieren, was habt Ihr da fuer eine Wassertemperatur in Eurer Bucht?

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2021)

mixerfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Mittelmehrfans, da ich gerade Fisch auf dem Grill habe und an die Zukunft denke und hier schon viel erfahren habe möchte ich mal 2 bis drei Fragen loswerden.Ich darf 2021 am französischen Mittelmeer die Monate September bis Dezember verbringen und bin heiß aufs angeln...habt ihr Erfahrungen in der Gegend zwischen Agde und Narbonne? Womit kann man rechnen? Nehme ich meine Brandungsruten mit oder lieber heavy Feeder oder lieber Karpfenruten und lohnt es sich zum Spinnfischen Gerät im Auto zu haben? Herzlichen Dank an die Experten, der Matze



Hallo Mixerfish. Das klingt für dich erstmal genial, so lange am Meer! Mit so viel Zeit zum Ausprobieren geht auf jeden Fall was. Da die Ecke ja quasi keine Struktur zu bieten hat, wird wohl Brandungsangeln das sein, was du am ehesten betreiben wirst. Im Mittelmeer ist ja nicht so wild von daher kannst du glaube ich schon recht leichtes Zeug auch nehmen. Ich bin allerdings was das Brandungsangeln betrifft echt nicht so versiert. Ich meine aber es gab hier mal einen im Board, der auch in Südfrankreich etwas südlicher am Fischen war. Vielleicht kann der sich dazu ja noch melden.

Ich meine auch mal gehört zu haben, dass es mit den Etangs die es dort gibt, so spezielle Zeiten gibt, wo Fische hinein/heraus ziehen und man dann richtig gut fangen kann.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2021)

An Alle:

Sind ja jetzt doch einige Leute am Meer. Ich wünsch euch allen eine schöne Zeit, viel Erfolg und Petri Heil. Wir erwarten eure Fänge ;P


----------



## mixerfisch (27. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank Scorp, ja ich glaube es wird wohl das Angeln am Strand und an den Kanälen in die Etangs werden...zum Glück ist meine Frau Französin und so klappt es wenigstens mit der Verständigung vor Ort besser als mit meinem minderwertigen Schulsprech... da wird man sicher was rauskitzeln aus den Einheimischen und dann aus dem Wasser...aber vielleicht habt ihr im Board ja noch weitere wertvolle Hinweise, die Spinnsachen werde ich so wie Plolo empfohlen hat auf jeden Fall mitnehmen...
Danke euch allen schonmal


----------



## Plolo (28. Juni 2021)

Etang und Kanäle - dann richte Dich mal auf Aal ein. Damit meine ich den normalen Aal, nicht den Conger, der aber auch beissen könnte. Ganze Sardine oder anderer Fisch, kräftiges Vorfach und im Mündungsbereich (also noch IM Kanal) nicht zu weit von den Steinpackungen entfernt ("Plumpsangler") - in der Dämmerung sollte es dann funzen...

Ich habe in so manchen Mündungsbereich gegen Abend, wenn die Franzosen fast alle schon eingepackt hatten, in Wurfweite Fischjagden mit kochendem Oberflächenwasser gesehen. Leider sind die Molenspitzen meist für Angler gesperrt gewesen und als guter Deutscher  habe ich mich im Gegensatz zu den Franzosen daran gehalten....
Aber eine gut geworfene Spinnangel mit einem Blinker oder glänzendem Wobbler hätte so manche Überraschung gebracht.


scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mit so viel Zeit zum Ausprobieren geht auf jeden Fall was. Da die Ecke ja quasi keine Struktur zu bieten hat, wird wohl Brandungsangeln das sein, was du am ehesten betreiben wirst. Im Mittelmeer ist ja nicht so wild von daher kannst du glaube ich schon recht leichtes Zeug auch nehmen


DAS würde ich so nicht unterschreiben....ich kann jedem nur raten, mal Taucherbrille und Schnorchel zu benutzen und die ersten 1-2m vom Strand, also genau dort, wo die Plätscherwellen sich brechen mal auf Fischsuche zu gehen....es ist überraschend was man dort alles sieht.
Es kommen auch die Wölfe und anderen Räuber in Strandnähe, um sich an den Kleinfischen zu erfreuen...Hier ist die Tageszeit wichtig und dass man nach Strömungen oder Strömungsrinnen sucht...
Das Mittelmeer halte ich für ein von der Gefährlichkeit absolut unterschätztes Meer, die Strömungen sind häufig nicht ersichtlich, können aber echt stark sein. Am Strand würde ich Strandkrabben mit 2 Einzelhaken befestigen oder mit Bibis (sofern verfügbar) auf Doraden angeln. Die zerlegen Dir zu leichtes Gerät schnell...

Ich habe dort die Brandungsangelei eher zurückgestellt, wenn wir dort sind, gibt es mir zu viele nervenden Wespen und Hornissen, die sich für Deine Köderbox seeehr interessieren. Beim Spinnangeln habe ich meine Kunstköder, nicht so viel Gepäck und bleibe sehr flexibel.


----------



## Krallblei (28. Juni 2021)

Bisher ruhig in Katalonien. Wetter super, aber Wölfe noch nicht wirklich gefunden...


----------



## Krallblei (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2021)

Viel Erfolg!
Coole Bilder. Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## mixerfisch (28. Juni 2021)

Oh echt schöne Bilder, viel Erfolg! Und Dank an Plolo für die guten tips und Hinweise zum Mittelmeer!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> DAS würde ich so nicht unterschreiben....ich kann jedem nur raten, mal Taucherbrille und Schnorchel zu benutzen und die ersten 1-2m vom Strand, also genau dort, wo die Plätscherwellen sich brechen mal auf Fischsuche zu gehen....es ist überraschend was man dort alles sieht.
> Es kommen auch die Wölfe und anderen Räuber in Strandnähe, um sich an den Kleinfischen zu erfreuen...Hier ist die Tageszeit wichtig und dass man nach Strömungen oder Strömungsrinnen sucht...
> Das Mittelmeer halte ich für ein von der Gefährlichkeit absolut unterschätztes Meer, die Strömungen sind häufig nicht ersichtlich, können aber echt stark sein. Am Strand würde ich Strandkrabben mit 2 Einzelhaken befestigen oder mit Bibis (sofern verfügbar) auf Doraden angeln. Die zerlegen Dir zu leichtes Gerät schnell...
> 
> Ich habe dort die Brandungsangelei eher zurückgestellt, wenn wir dort sind, gibt es mir zu viele nervenden Wespen und Hornissen, die sich für Deine Köderbox seeehr interessieren. Beim Spinnangeln habe ich meine Kunstköder, nicht so viel Gepäck und bleibe sehr flexibel.



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir da natürlich recht. Aber an der Felsküste hast du schon deutlich mehr Jäger noch, als an reinem Sandstrand. Da sind es ja eigentlich vor allem Woba, vielleicht noch Bluefish/Palo. Ich habe mir selber am Woba die Zähne ausgebissen, von daher würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass Spinfischen da ein Selbstläufer ist. Wie es allerdings in den Etangs aussieht mit Wölfen, weiß ich nicht. Könnte gut sein. Ich würde die spinne auch auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, das steht fest. Aber bei der normalen Grundangelei sind die erfolgsausichten für ein schönes Abendessen m M n schon ein bisschen besser. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2021)

Mal was anderes, führt ihr eigentlich auch ein Fangbuch? Ich habe gerade Bilder geordert vom letzten Trip im Oktober um sie dann demnächst in mein Fangbuch einzukleben. Da wird säuberlich jeder gefangene Fisch mit Datum und Fangort notiert. Quasi der Heilige Gral von uns  Auch wenn meine Fangorte oft kryptische Namen haben. Reistopf z.B. ne Benny  Finde ich eine ganz coole Sache um nachher mal nachzuvollziehen, was zu bestimmten Zeiten vor X Jahren mal lief. Und guckt man natürlich gerne durch  

Bin schon richtig heiß auf meinen nächsten Urlaub. Wenn auch gerade ziemlich Saure-Gurken-Zeit ist.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Juni 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wenn auch gerade ziemlich Saure-Gurken-Zeit ist.


*Dario, *

woher zum Teufel nimmst Du, dass in Spanien saure Gurkenzeit ist. Ueberall von Barcelona bis Gibraltar wird gefangen wie nie. Wir reden ueber grosse Fische ab 10 kg, Tuna ( ueber 200 kg keine Seltenheit), LT, Palos, und ab und an AJ. Ich spreche allerdings uebers Bootangeln. 

*Bist doch noch Bootsangler, oder? Dann freu dich auf Deinen Urlaub und sei optimistisch!*

Ich kenne die Reviere hoeher Barcelona nicht und dann erst die, ab Marseille nach Norden.
Barcelona, da war ich am Wochende, da gibt es ein Reef. Jede Ausfahrt  Fisch und auch grosser Fisch!
Das alles passt sicher nicht hierher- und Infos tauschen sich Bootsangler ueber Facebook oder Instagram aus.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2021)

Hm.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juni 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Dario, *
> 
> woher zum Teufel nimmst Du, dass in Spanien saure Gurkenzeit ist.
> 
> ...



Aha. Merkste selber, oder?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Juni 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Aha. Merkste selber, oder?



Was soll ich denn merken, mit einem Boot kann man hunderte Kilometer fahren, mache ich ja auch und man kann es trailern. Man muss dahin fahren, wo Fische sind, oder?

Aber vielleicht beweisst uns Benny, dass es auch im Meer jetzt in Deinem Golf de Roses Fische gibt. Auf jedem Fall ein dickes Petri fuer den WoBa aus dem Fluss, Benny!


----------



## broki (29. Juni 2021)

Nachdem ich zwei Jahre lang nicht ans Meer kam, kann ich nun endlich wieder wieder mal eine Fangmeldung beitragen. Wie meistens bin ich in Sardinien, hauptsächlich am Tauchen und Freunde besuchen. Mein Plan, mit dem aufblasbaren Kayak die wirklich guten Spots zu erreichen, musste ich begraben da Decathlon das, welches ich wollte, nicht führt auf der Insel. Nachdem mein SJ Rute beim zweiten Wurf gebrochen ist musste ich erstmal quer über die Insel düsen um mir eine neue zu besorgen. An der Westküste versuchte ich eine neue Stelle zu erreichen. Wie so oft war es dann mehrheitlich eine gefährliche Kletterei, statt erfolgversprechender Angelei. Also 2 Stunden zurück gefahren und bei meiner Homebase gegen 19.30 am Spot eingetroffen. Beim ersten Wurf hats bereits gescheppert, kein Barracuda, das war sofort klar. Ich holte den Fisch schnell aus der Tiefe und nach einem letzten kurzen Fluchtversuch unter die Steine konnte ich meinen zweiten Uferdentex landen. Mit 1.3kg kein Riese aber was solls 
Hatte dann noch 2-3 Fehlbisse, dann wurde es auch schon dunkel. 
Ich hoffe noch einen Versuch starten zu können und dann im Herbst nochmal für ein, zwei Wochen runter zu kommen. 
Anbei ein paar Bilder der atemberaubenden Westküste und natürlich vom Dentex


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. Juni 2021)

Petri Heil zum Dentex. Vom Ufer zählt doppelt


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2021)

82cm 8.7 kg.

Rute 180cm 1-6 gr. 2000 shimano

Beim Spinnfischen


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2021)

Bin am Strand Brandungsangeln!!
Nach 3min
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Dorade


----------



## Krallblei (30. Juni 2021)

46cm


----------



## Krallblei (30. Juni 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (30. Juni 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (30. Juni 2021)

Heute Mittag gab's gleich zwei Wölfe. Und hintereinander zwei Wildkarpfen größer als gestern. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Läuft hier


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2021)

Ja broki nicht schlecht! Schöner Küstendentex. Die Küste bei dir da sieht genau aus wie bei uns. Krieg ich direkt Fernweh. Wie ein Dentex aussieht hatte ich auch schon fast vergessen. 

Ja und Benny bei dir waren die Erwartungen ja schon klar  Karpfen und Wolfsbarsche. Du musstest Liefern und du hast es getan. Sauber, weiter so!


----------



## Krallblei (30. Juni 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (2. Juli 2021)

Der war gut. 61cm. Durfte wieder schwimmen


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2021)

Fettes Petri Heil, klasse Fang!


----------



## Seriola (2. Juli 2021)

Klasse Sommerwolf! Würde mich mal interessieren was da mit WoBas und Blues im Frühjahr abgeht... Gibt es Infos über Leerfish dort?
Schönen Urlaub noch und TL


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Juli 2021)

*Die groesseren Juli Dentex sind da im Golf von Valencia! Fang heute:*


----------



## Krallblei (3. Juli 2021)

Bei mir heute nur zwei Mini Wölfe


----------



## Krallblei (3. Juli 2021)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. Juli 2021)

*Driftfishing mit 15 lbs Geraet - The Winner is....the fish!  Golf de Valencia / Spain*


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juli 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (4. Juli 2021)

2 gefangen mit 50cm.

Einer wird verspachtelt





2 Wölfe verloren. Allen machen Probleme


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juli 2021)




----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2021)

Schöne Bilder.
Sieht heiß aus dort. Wieviel Grad hast du aktuell?


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juli 2021)

Heute ist schwül kalt mit 25 Grad


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juli 2021)

Live von Wasser


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juli 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (4. Juli 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2021)

Gestern Nacht gab es heftige Gewitter und somit etwas Abkühlung.
Wir fuhren heute Mittag nochmals für ein paar Std. mit dem Boot auf Makrele.
Wir fingen ein paar schöne Fische für den Grill.
Vom Boot runter, Fische geputzt, Grill angezündet und genossen.
Ein  zwei Gläser Wein dazu und alle waren glücklich.

Bilder folgen von zuhause


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Juli 2021)

*Gestern Abend- wenn die Wassertemperatur ueber 25 C steigt, ist das Boot bei der Landung dieses Fisches mit einer Menge Blut bespritzt, die man einem solchen kleinen 2,2 kg Fisch nicht zutraut!   Zielfische Dentex und Little ( BIG ) Tunny gestern verfehlt.                                                                         Golf de Valencia / Spanien    *


----------



## bobbl (6. Juli 2021)

Krallblei was für ein kajak nutzt du?


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juli 2021)

Ein altes komplett umgebauten Riot Escape Angler


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Juli 2021)

*Gestern wieder* 3 Bluefish 1,05 kg bis 2,4 kg, heute ein Bluefish 2,8 kg, Blut moegt Ihr keins, sehe ich an den Likes. Daher poste ich das Blutbad besser nicht.  Melde mich wieder, wenn wir groessere Dentex  gefangen haben oder grosse LT ueber 10 kg.

Es steht die Ankunft der Seriola  und Leerfish aus- es gab einzelne- wir hatten bisher kein Glueck. im Gegensatz zu den vergangen Jahren.
Lasst es Euch gut gehen und hoffen wir, dass uns das Virus nicht wieder alle Plaene zerstoert!

*Gruesse Inga & Juergen     Golf de Valencia*


----------



## Krallblei (7. Juli 2021)

So wieder zuhause.

Tolle Zeit in Katalonien gehabt. Tolle Fische gefangen. Mein Fluss überrascht mich jedes Mal.

In 24 Tagen gehe ich wieder. Mit Schlauchboot.
Dann wird das Meer auch wieder interessant.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Juli 2021)

Wird Zeit für Fischbilder hier  

Muss noch 19 Tage warten.

Wölfe warten


----------



## Salt (12. Juli 2021)

Mal ne Frage an die Runde.....hat zufällig jemand ein paar Tips zur Hand wie man gezielt Goldstriemen fangen kann? 
Das Brot geht is klar aber vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen Spezialköder auf Lager?


----------



## pulpot (12. Juli 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Runde.....hat zufällig jemand ein paar Tips zur Hand wie man gezielt Goldstriemen fangen kann?
> Das Brot geht is klar aber vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen Spezialköder auf Lager?


Ein einzelnes Dosen-Maiskorn mit einem nicht-goldenen möglichst mattem Haken, der soweit wie möglich im Maiskorn versenkt wird an dünnem FC und leichter unscheinbarer Pose, das klappt eigentlich ganz gut, wenn die Fische vor Ort sind. und man regelmäßig aber wenig Mais anfüttert. Fehlbisse hat man trotzdem recht viele.
Ich benutze dafür eine 6m lange Bolo-Rute. Das klappte sowohl in Kroatien als auch nördlich von Barcelona.


----------



## Seriola (12. Juli 2021)

Ich kann dir zwar nicht helfen, würde mich aber sehr interessieren für was du die "kleinen Stinker"brauchst!? Aufn Teller sollen die wohl kaum, oder? Viele sind mit Wurfnetzen wo es erlaubt ist, erfolgreich
Gruß


----------



## Salt (12. Juli 2021)

Na das is doch schon mal ein super Tip, vielen Dank pulpot 
Hast du oder jemand anderes zufällig Erfahrungen wie robust die sind wenn man sie hältert?

Seriola das wüsstest du wohl gerne, was
Ich hätte gern Köfis die bisschen größer als Bogas sind und nich immer hoch wollen wie die Äschen...


----------



## pulpot (12. Juli 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Na das is doch schon mal ein super Tip, vielen Dank pulpot
> Hast du oder jemand anderes zufällig Erfahrungen wie robust die sind wenn man sie hältert?


Sind so mittelprächtig robust. Würde sagen etwas schlechter als Brandbrassen, aber besser als Meeräschen. Gehe seit 4 Jahren im Urlaub immer abends mit dem Töchterchen an die Mole stippen und sie möchte natürlich ihren Fang auch erstmal hältern. Wir benutzen dafür einen aufgeschnittenen 8L-Wasserkanister, wie er in HR im Handel ist. Das Wasser wird regelmässig gewechselt und wenn die Fische trotzdem abkippen kommen sie wieder zurück (So sie nicht auf dem Grill landen).

Mais ist dabei der fängigste Köder mit dem geringsten Bäh-Faktor und auch der beste für Gelbstriemen meiner Erfahrung nach. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall regelmässiges Anfüttern mit nur etwa 10-20 Körnern, dann werden die unvorsichtiger.


----------



## Seriola (12. Juli 2021)

Salt Hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber nicht auszusprechen gewagt *grins*


----------



## Salt (12. Juli 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Sind so mittelprächtig robust. Würde sagen etwas schlechter als Brandbrassen, aber besser als Meeräschen. Gehe seit 4 Jahren im Urlaub immer abends mit dem Töchterchen an die Mole stippen und sie möchte natürlich ihren Fang auch erstmal hältern. Wir benutzen dafür einen aufgeschnittenen 8L-Wasserkanister, wie er in HR im Handel ist. Das Wasser wird regelmässig gewechselt und wenn die Fische trotzdem abkippen kommen sie wieder zurück (So sie nicht auf dem Grill landen).
> 
> Mais ist dabei der fängigste Köder mit dem geringsten Bäh-Faktor und auch der beste für Gelbstriemen meiner Erfahrung nach. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall regelmässiges Anfüttern mit nur etwa 10-20 Körnern, dann werden die unvorsichtiger.


Das klingt soweit ganz gut...Äschen hatte ich schon über Nacht im Eimer mit Sprudeler. Dann muss ich nur noch welche fangen...mal schauen ob das so klappt was ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. Juli 2021)

*Hallo Ihr Mittelmeerfisher,*

anscheinend ist von den Stammschreibern des Threads keiner am Meer. Plaene machen fuer den naechsten Urlaub..... auch ueber Bait, ist super!

Aber, vielleicht liest ja der eine odere andere Urlaubsfischer, was ich schreibe, uebers Mittelmeer in Spanien, der noch kein Mitglied im Anglerboard ist.
Urlaub machen viele bei uns und immer wird ueber Uferangeln geschrieben.
Erfolg bei uns in Spanien haben Bootsangler, selbst hier in dem Thread sieht man, Scorp / Dario fing im Urlaub immer Fische und die groessten Fische dieses Threads, naja ueber meine, schweige ich!
In Spanien kann man einfach einen Bootschein erhalten- ohne Pruefung in ca. 5- 9 h. Damit kann man Boote bis max, 6m Laenge fahren, Motorisierung unbegrenzt. Boote gibt es in Spanien zu mieten und mit einem 6 m Boot mit ausreichend Power kommt man meistens zurecht. Der Schein gilt nicht in Deutschland!

Kurse gibt es fast in jedem Club Nautico in Spanien,  ueberall oft auch in English, in Orten mit vielen deutschen Turis werden Kurse auch  in deutsch abgehalten.
Ein Urlaubsspass ab 80 € ! 

*Gruesse Juergen





*


----------



## Seriola (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Jürgen,

Du schreibst "In Spanien kann man einfach einen Bootschein erhalten- ohne Pruefung in ca. 5- 9 h. Damit kann man Boote bis max, 6m Laenge fahren, Motorisierung unbegrenzt." Könntest du hier mal bitte einen Link reinstellen in dem etwas mehr steht? Ich fahre zwar nicht nach Spanien, und meinen Schein hab ich auch, aber das interessiert mich sehr... Ohne Prüfung, in 9h einen Bootsschein erhalten...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Juli 2021)

Seriola schrieb:


> Du schreibst "In Spanien kann man einfach einen Bootschein erhalten- ohne Pruefung in ca. 5- 9 h. Damit kann man Boote bis max, 6m Laenge fahren



Der Schein nennt sich bei uns Lizenz zum Navigieren. Hier ein Beispiel zum Erwerb im superschoenen Sporthafen in Barcelona. 2h Theorie, 4 Stunden Praxis. Keine Pruefung,
Preis ab 80€.

https://escolaportbarcelona.com/es/licencia-de-navegacion/

Aufgrund der Corona sind deutsche und englische  Kurse weitgehend ausgesetzt, wer wirklich interessiert ist, sollte im Internet suchen. 

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Seriola (13. Juli 2021)

OK, danke. Das "Süppchen" kannte ich noch nicht...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Juli 2021)

Seriola schrieb:


> OK, danke. Das "Süppchen" kannte ich noch nicht...



Diese Lizenz ist fuer kleine Boetchen um die 6 m voellig ausreichend. Was ich taeglich bei uns mit solchen kleinen Consolen und Schlauchbooten erlebe, die voellig untermotorisiert von Auslaendern mit unter 15 PS aufs Meer fahren um selbst diesen  Schein zu umgehen- spottet jeder Beschreibung. Bis 15 PS und 6m ist bei uns ohne Fuehrerschein moeglich!
In diesem Sinn- das Mittelmeer ist kein Planschbecken !

*Gruesse Juergen

P.S. Der spanische Rettungsdienst am gesamten spanischen Mittelmeerfestland funktioniert schlecht und ist nicht zu vergleichen mit den Diensten in Kroatien oder den Baleares !*


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juli 2021)

Ich kann das bestätigen, dass es das gibt. Hat man uns auch schon angeboten den Schein einfach zu kaufen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Juli 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hat man uns auch schon angeboten den Schein einfach zu kaufen



Die spanischen Behoerden haben schon Riegel vorgeschoben, dass man wenigstens die vorgeschriebenen Ausbildungsstunden absolvieren muss und ein Gesundheitszeugniss vorlegt!

Gruesse Juergen

P.S.  Das es um Empuriabrava die groesste erfinderrische kriminelle Energie in ganz Spanien gibt, ist bekannt. Deshalb bitte, nichts verallgemeinern!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juli 2021)

Zurück aus Kroatien.
Wegen der Hitze und angeschlagener Gesundheit  kam ich zwar nicht sehr oft zum Angeln,
aber ein paar schöne Makrelen gabs immerhin für den Grill.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ein paar schöne Makrelen gabs immerhin für den Grill


 
Die sind so lecker, wir fangen nur noch Bluefish!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juli 2021)

Aber auch so war es ein sehr schöner Urlaub.

Istrien ist einfach traumhaft schön, vor Allem, wenn man sich von den Touristenhochburgen fern hält


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juli 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juli 2021)

geangelt haben wir mit klassischen Paternostern für Makrelen.
Außerdem gingen noch kleine Stöcker und zwei Mittelmeerheringe an den Haken.
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es hier überhaupt Heringe gibt. Diese werden hier wegen vieler harter Gräten auch nicht verwertet.


----------



## Skott (13. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Aber auch so war es ein sehr schöner Urlaub.
> 
> Istrien ist einfach traumhaft schön, vor Allem, wenn man sich von den Touristenhochburgen fern hält


Hauptsache, du hast dich erholt, mal den Kopf frei geblasen und die Seele baumeln lassen, Christian!


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Aber auch so war es ein sehr schöner Urlaub.
> 
> Istrien ist einfach traumhaft schön, vor Allem, wenn man sich von den Touristenhochburgen fern hält



Denke, große Teile von Kroatien sind traumhaft schön. So waren wir z.B. in traumhafter Natur an der Krupa und Krka auf Forellen angeln, würde ich jederzeit gerne wieder machen.


----------



## pulpot (13. Juli 2021)

Diese Grillplätze in HR sind einfach nur toll. Fast jede Ferienwohnung hat einen und es gibt fast nichts besseres, als den frisch gefangenen Fisch abends dort zu zubereiten. Obwohl ich gerade die Makrelen lieber zu Cevice verarbeite (nehme immer extra Chillis und Limettensaft mit im Auto), da sie mir am Grill immer zu trocken werden.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> geangelt haben wir mit klassischen Paternostern für Makrelen.



Machen wir auch so! Bei uns funktioniert am besten blau-weiss!      Gruesse Inga und Juergen


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juli 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Diese Grillplätze in HR sind einfach nur toll.


Dieser Grillplatz ist ein ehemaliges Fischerhäuschen und ist direkt am Meer, es gehört meinem Freund und ist auch in HR etwas Besonderes.
Aber es stimmt, dass zu fast jeder Fewo auch ein Außengrill gehört.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juli 2021)

Brancin (WOBA) und Orada (Dorade) habe ich nicht gefangen, aber in der Konoba gab es sie köstlich zubereitet


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juli 2021)

noch ein paar schöne Bilder für euch.
Der Brancin ist aus der Konoba ca. 800 g . köstlich für 90 Kuna.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juli 2021)

im Grünen Istrien. Blick von den Bergen, Plomin Luka und gegrillte Kalmare


----------



## Krallblei (14. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Bilder!

Zähle wiedermal Sekunden zum Meer.

Ist zwar sehr persönlich aber ich oute mich jetzt mal!!!

Schwul? Nein. Aber hochgradig Meerabhänig..

Glaube das wisst ihr....


----------



## Angorafrosch (15. Juli 2021)

So wie Benny gehts mir auch. Aber bis Samstag ist ja nicht mehr lang und dann heist es endlich mehr Meer.
Bin schon gespannt ob mich mein Töchterlein am Meer auch so abzieht wie letzte Herbstferien am Stausee in Thüringen. Da kam ich mit Fisch abhaken und Haken neu beködern selber kaum zum Angeln ;-)


----------



## pulpot (15. Juli 2021)

Ihr habt es gut, ich fahre erst in knapp 5 Wochen runter, so die Corinna-Lage bis dahin halbwegs stabil bleibt. Das Angeln-Mit-Tochter-Problem hab ich auch immer, immerhin beködert sie schon selbst - nur Mais, Tintenfisch oder ähnliches natürlich nicht - das Fische-Anfassen bleibt aber bei mir, hätte ich einen 10jährigen Sohn sähe das bestimmt anders aus. Übrigens auch ein Vorteil von Mais: Petermännchen beissen darauf nicht, aber alle Sorten Brassen und sogar einen Hornhecht haben wir damit schon gefangen.


----------



## heinzi (15. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> im Grünen Istrien. Blick von den Bergen, Plomin Luka und gegrillte Kalmare


Ja sag mal, wo bist Du denn da? Ich möchte auch noch mal nach Kroatien.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juli 2021)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ja sag mal, wo bist Du denn da? Ich möchte auch noch mal nach Kroatien.


Das ist Istrien etwa 1100 Km von Deiner Haustür entfernt


----------



## Plolo (15. Juli 2021)

Die nicht gegessenen Makrelen vom Grill sind auch super kalt als Sandwich mit bisschen Rucola, Tomaten und einer Sauce…


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> Die nicht gegessenen Makrelen vom Grill sind auch super kalt als Sandwich mit bisschen Rucola, Tomaten und einer Sauce…


Da sind kein "Nichtgegessenen" , die waren sooo lecker, da blieb nichts übrig


----------



## heinzi (16. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist Istrien etwa 1100 Km von Deiner Haustür entfernt


Super, vielen Dank. Das ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke. Ich war bisher nur in Umag und Pular und suche nun nach einer neuen Destination.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2021)

heinzi schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank. Das ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke. Ich war bisher nur in Umag und Pular und suche nun nach einer neuen Destination.


Umag und Pula ist beides Istrien, Umag im Norden, Pula im Süden. Wahrscheinlich warst Du in den Tousistenhochburgen auf der Westseite.
Umag, Porec , Rovinj Usw.
Die Ostseite ist nicht so überlaufen und landschaftlich sowie anglerisch viel interessanter


----------



## heinzi (16. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Umag und Pula ist beides Istrien, Umag im Norden, Pula im Süden. Wahrscheinlich warst Du in den Tousistenhochburgen auf der Westseite.
> Umag, Porec , Rovinj Usw.
> Die Ostseite ist nicht so überlaufen und landschaftlich sowie anglerisch viel interessanter


Ok, jetzt weiß ich zumindest das Du im Osten von Istrien warst. Mir gefielen einfach deine Bilder und hatte mich deshalb gefragt, wo das sein mag.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2021)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt weiß ich zumindest das Du im Osten von Istrien warst. Mir gefielen einfach deine Bilder und hatte mich deshalb gefragt, wo das sein mag.


die Bucht heißt Rasabucht, die Nebenbucht, wo ich meißtens angeln geh gehört zu Rakalj


----------



## steffen78 (16. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte leider nichts gefangen mehrfach auf Sardinien. Hatte es mit blinker, Gummifisch, wobbler und Wurm versucht. Die einheimischen (angler) haben mich mitleidig angeschaut wie ich so angle.so nachdem motto"... so fängt der nie was...)


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte leider nichts gefangen mehrfach auf Sardinien. Hatte es mit blinker, Gummifisch, wobbler und Wurm versucht. Die einheimischen (angler) haben mich mitleidig angeschaut wie ich so angle.so nachdem motto"... so fängt der nie was...)


wo warst Du denn ?


----------



## steffen78 (18. Juli 2021)

Santa Teresa in der Nähe von Palau


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Juli 2021)

*Scheint niemand von unseren Stammpostern am Wasser zu sein, *

daher mal kurz, was man im noerdlichen Golf de Valencia in diesem Monat Juli bis jetzt fangen konnte:

Platz 1:  Bluefische allerdings alle klein, von 1,4 kg bis max. 2,8 kg. Diesen Fisch verschenken wir. Ein Beispiel von vielen gefangen, 2 Stueck ausgeblutet und gewaschen:


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Juli 2021)

*Platz 2 *

unzaehlige Stoecker- Alle wissen wie die aussehen- 30-40 cm. Wir grillen und raeuchern die gern.

*Platz 3: *

Baracudas - Jungfische 20 -30 cm - beissen agressiv auch auf grosse Lures


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Juli 2021)

*Platz 4: *

3 Little (Grand) Tunnys, einer davon ueber 17 kg



















Am Boot sind einige ausgestiegen. Wenn nur zwei Personen auf dem Boot sind, ist es nicht ganz einfach, diesen fuer seine Groesse doch recht kampfstarken Fisch zu landen.

*Und auch Platz 4:  *Dentex, 5,2 kg postete ich schon- und die zwei kleinen um 1,5 kg gibts  in unserem Video. Wir glauben nicht, dass wir in den naechsten Tagen bei sommerlicher Hitze um die ·30 C noch Dentex fangen werden. Das war der schlechteste Dentex Juli seit Jahren- und ein Juli ohne Grouper / Mero ist einfach Pech!


----------



## steffen78 (20. Juli 2021)

Das meeresangeln ist schon nochmal was anderes. Ich als alter raubfischangler dachte das da einfach mit wobbler oder köderfisch irgendwas beißen wird, aber das Wasser lesen und wann und wo welche fische stehen bedarf scheinbar etwas erfahrung...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Juli 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Santa Teresa in der Nähe von Palau



Sardinien, ich war da mal vor Jahrzehnten Bootsangeln. Das war ein Paradies fuer Dentex und Grouper. Wunderschoene Insel. Gibt es die beruehmten Lobster noch zu Essen?
Auf was Angeln denn die Einheimischen vom Ufer und was fangen die?
Hab da mal ein wenig im  Internet Preise auf der insel angeschaut- billig ist es da aber nicht, wenn ich es mit Spanien vergleiche , oder ? 
Gruesse Juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2021)

Schöne Fische Jürgen. Ich lege die Tage irgendwann nach, wenn ich dazu komme. Mit 17 kg "little" thunny kann ich aber nicht mithalten


----------



## Angorafrosch (21. Juli 2021)

Petri Jürgen, schöne Fänge. Allen anderen natürlich auch . Hier in Kroatien ist Hauptsaison. Angeln am Camp selbst nach Sonnenuntergang kaum möglich. Zu viele Touristen, hahaha. Hatte vorhin zwar ne fette Grundel 22cm am Haken aber die schwimmt wieder. Morgen gehts nach Drvenik/zivogosce, mal sehn ob da auch was grillbares beist. Bisher Nähe Zadar (privlaka) nur Grundeln. Hab auch beim schnocheln nix nennenswertes gesehen. Bisher also ziemlich schlechte Ausbeute. Aber gut, is ja auch erst der 2. Tag.... .


----------



## Angorafrosch (21. Juli 2021)

Mal eine Frage an die Uferangler... Macht es Sinn einen aufgetauten TK-Calamari aufzuziehen und zum Spinnfischen zu nutzen? FC mit 2m und natürlich etwas Blei 2m vor dem Köder.bin da gerne experimentierfreudig aber wenns schon Erfahrungen gibt nicht undankbar . Grad wenns, so wie jetzt, etwas schwerer ist. TL an alle


----------



## Seriola (21. Juli 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Platz 4: *
> 3 Little (Grand) Tunnys, einer davon ueber 17 kg


Hallo Jürgen,

gratuliere! Den 17kg Fisch würde ich glatt bei der IGFA als all tackle WR anmelden! Liegt nämlich knapp über dem Aktuellen!


----------



## pulpot (21. Juli 2021)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Morgen gehts nach Drvenik/zivogosce, mal sehn ob da auch was grillbares beist.


In Dvernik würde ich es nachts ab etwa 3 Uhr in der Früh vom Fähranleger mit einem casting jig (so etwas in der Art https://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-jig-major-craft-jigpara-20g-125114.html) probieren. Möglichst weit rausfeuern und jiggend wieder einholen. Eher tief führen. Habe eine ähnliche Mole etwas weiter südlich so beackert und dort kamen immer ganz gute Stöcker, Makrelen und Baracudas heraus. Sobald es hell ist kann man einpacken (dann werden dich sowieso die Fährleute vertreiben).

So wie er das hier macht:


----------



## Angorafrosch (21. Juli 2021)

Danke Pulpot, davon hab ich sogar 2 oder 3 in meiner Salty Box.


----------



## Angorafrosch (22. Juli 2021)

So schön hier, aber angeltechnisch  schwer. War heute früh schon etwas neidisch als so ein Vorschulzwerg mit Brot in der Köfi-reuse n aal und 2 passable Krabben hatte und ich immer noch nix für den Grill habe.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Juli 2021)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Petri Jürgen, schöne Fänge.



*Andreas, *

danke fuer die Gratulation. Euch wuensche ich gute Erholung und hoffentlich klappt es mit den Faengen fuer den Grill!
Ein Schwein vom Grill ist aber nicht zu verachten. Bei mir hier wurde grillen mit Holzkohle / Holz verboten- Waldbrandgefahr. Mit Nachtangeln ist auch nichts mehr bei uns, ab 25.7. gilt wieder Ausgangssperre von 1:00 - 6:00 Uhr.
Sind anscheinend in Kroatien bessere Bedingungen fuer einen Urlaub als hier bei uns.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## pulpot (23. Juli 2021)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> So schön hier, aber angeltechnisch  schwer. War heute früh schon etwas neidisch als so ein Vorschulzwerg mit Brot in der Köfi-reuse n aal und 2 passable Krabben hatte und ich immer noch nix für den Grill habe.


Zum Fähranleger ist es ja von Dir etwas weit, aber das hier könnte auch klappen, ein kleiner 15min Spaziergang am ganz frühen Morgen. Wenn du Glück hast kommen im Dunkeln ein paar Makrelen um beim Hafen nach Kleinfisch zu suchen, dann hast Du etwas für den Grill, man muss natürlich aufstehen können:









						Drvenik to Živogošće
					






					www.google.de


----------



## Angorafrosch (23. Juli 2021)

Danke Pulpot, aber heut geht's zurück bis Posedarje. Ölwanne leckt und muss repariert werden .
Gestern abend mit ganzer Sardine auf Grund... Nix. Calamari, schrimps, muscheln  an Pose knapp über Grund... 1 Schriftbarsch der dann als Köderfisch auch nix gebracht hat. Es ist wie leer gefegt. Auch auf alle anderen Versuche mit Wobbler und Co kein Biss oder Nachläufer. Hoffentlich wird das nächste Woche auf Krk besser. So abgeschneidert hab ich hier noch nie.


----------



## pulpot (23. Juli 2021)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Danke Pulpot, aber heut geht's zurück bis Posedarje. Ölwanne leckt und muss repariert werden .
> Gestern abend mit ganzer Sardine auf Grund... Nix. Calamari, schrimps, muscheln  an Pose knapp über Grund... 1 Schriftbarsch der dann als Köderfisch auch nix gebracht hat. Es ist wie leer gefegt. Auch auf alle anderen Versuche mit Wobbler und Co kein Biss oder Nachläufer. Hoffentlich wird das nächste Woche auf Krk besser. So abgeschneidert hab ich hier noch nie.


Das Wasser ist schon wieder sehr warm. War letztes Jahr Ende August unten, da war es auch super schlecht. Die Einheimischen meinten nur, dass sich die Fische ins Tiefe verziehen, wenn es so warm ist. Also musst Du Dir tiefe Stellen suchen, oder gleich auf Kleinfisch (Ringelbrasse, Schriftbarsch und Co) gehen, die sind knusprig gebraten ja auch nicht so schlecht, wenn man ein paar davon hat. Am besten mit Heringspaternoster mit kleine Haken, die mit kleinen Tintenfischstücken bestückt sind. Ein etwa 10g Blei ans Ende, rausfeuern, Schnur straff bei erhobener Rutenspitze und wenn es zuckt leicht anschlagen. Wenn es dann weiterzuckt (kein Fehlbiss) entweder einholen oder noch etwas warten, dass die anderen Haken auch noch besetzt werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das nächste Woche auf Krk besser.


Wo auf Krk wirst Du sein ?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Juli 2021)

Seriola schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> gratuliere! Den 17kg Fisch würde ich glatt bei der IGFA als all tackle WR anmelden! Liegt nämlich knapp über dem Aktuellen!



*Hi,*

Ja, das ist richtig. Beim IGFA wurde die 17 kg Marke nicht geknackt.
IGFA-Registration : Da muesste ich mit einem Fischhaendler anfreunden, der spaet abends mir  Fische wiegt, denn der IGFA fordert eine certifizierte Waage.
Ich bin nicht der Einzige, der solche LT s faengt, 18 kg sollen diesen Sommer auch schon geknackt worden sein und ich denke die Mehrzahl der spanischen Bootsangler interessiert ein IGFA-Titel nicht.  Mich auch nicht. Der Grund ist, ueber die Realitaet sagt er im Kleinfischbereich wenig aus, weil sich eben wenige Mittelmeerangler beteiligen.  Ist anders  als  im Big-Game!
Noch gibt es die Little ( grande ) Tunny im Golf de Valencia von Denia bis in den Norden und sie beissen und der Beweis ist hier, gestern 14,2 kg, ausgeblutet gewogen:





*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Angorafrosch (23. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wo auf Krk wirst Du sein ?


Camp skrila, kurz vor Stara Baska. Mein Angelplatz ist auf dem Felsrutsch. Da gingen bisher immer ein paar Schriftbarsche.


----------



## Angorafrosch (23. Juli 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist schon wieder sehr warm. War letztes Jahr Ende August unten, da war es auch super schlecht. Die Einheimischen meinten nur, dass sich die Fische ins Tiefe verziehen, wenn es so warm ist. Also musst Du Dir tiefe Stellen suchen, oder gleich auf Kleinfisch (Ringelbrasse, Schriftbarsch und Co) gehen, die sind knusprig gebraten ja auch nicht so schlecht, wenn man ein paar davon hat. Am besten mit Heringspaternoster mit kleine Haken, die mit kleinen Tintenfischstücken bestückt sind. Ein etwa 10g Blei ans Ende, rausfeuern, Schnur straff bei erhobener Rutenspitze und wenn es zuckt leicht anschlagen. Wenn es dann weiterzuckt (kein Fehlbiss) entweder einholen oder noch etwas warten, dass die anderen Haken auch noch besetzt werden.


Hab leider nur ein Makrelenpaternoster, der sollt aber für die gierigen Schriftbarsche kein Problem sein. Fakt is, das wird eine Materialschlacht. Auf Grund geht da ohne Hänger/Bleiverlust fast nicht. Wenns klappt besorg ich morgen noch frische Muscheln. Laufpostenmontage auf 6-7m, dann verliere 8ch nicht bei jedem einholen Blei oder gar Vorfach.


----------



## Angorafrosch (23. Juli 2021)

Jürgen,
Ausgangssperre und Grill-Verbot sind doof.
Abend rausfahren und gut. Was wollen die machen wenn du mit der Frau allein auf dem Boot bist? Zu Hause teilt ihr auch Tisch und Bett. Und auf dem Meer seid ihr weit weg von anderen. So doof das nicht zu verstehen kann kein Polizist sein.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. Juli 2021)

*Guten Morgen,*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> die gierigen Schriftbarsche




Viel Glueck mit den Schriftbarschen, scharf anbraten beidseitig, wie es schon Pulpot schrieb, und paar Minuten ziehen lassen- eine Delikatesse- da lassen die Muenchener selbst den geliebten Saibling stehen, oder? 




Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Ausgangssperre



Tritt ja nun morgen Nacht inkraft. Schau mer mal, ob da noch jemand mit dem Boot ueber Nacht auf dem Meer bleibt!
Ist natuerlich uebel fuer die Uferangler die bei uns mit Brandungsgeschirr meist ueber nacht fischen. 



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Grill-Verbot



Solche Kleingrill kaufen die bei uns fuers Meer:






						Tischgrill Holzkohle|Aobosi Rauchfreier Holzkohlegrill Tischgrill|Kohle Tragbarer Griller|Tragetasche&USB Aktivbelüftung Lüfter Temperaturkontrolle BBQ Grill für Outdoor Garten Party Balkon 35x35x22cm : Amazon.de: Garten
					

Tischgrill Holzkohle|Aobosi Rauchfreier Holzkohlegrill Tischgrill|Kohle Tragbarer Griller|Tragetasche&USB Aktivbelüftung Lüfter Temperaturkontrolle BBQ Grill für Outdoor Garten Party Balkon 35x35x22cm : Amazon.de: Garten



					www.amazon.de
				




Ist bestimmt auch keine schlechte Sache fuers Ansitzangeln, wenn man am Ufer grillen darf.

*Gruesse Juergen
*


----------



## Angorafrosch (24. Juli 2021)

Das 1. Jahr seit 2015 das ich ohne grillbares aus dem Meer zurück fahre. Naja was solls.... Die leuchtenden Kinderaugen beim Anblick des Adria-Wasser ... Unbezahlbar. Und  jetzt auf krk waren zumindest Ringel und Goldstriemenbrassen beim schnorcheln zu sehn. Sogar recht gute bis ca. 30cm. Vermutlich weil hier die Wassertemperatur bei jedem schwimmzug 3-5 Grad wechselt.


----------



## pulpot (26. Juli 2021)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Das 1. Jahr seit 2015 das ich ohne grillbares aus dem Meer zurück fahre. Naja was solls.... Die leuchtenden Kinderaugen beim Anblick des Adria-Wasser ... Unbezahlbar. Und  jetzt auf krk waren zumindest Ringel und Goldstriemenbrassen beim schnorcheln zu sehn. Sogar recht gute bis ca. 30cm. Vermutlich weil hier die Wassertemperatur bei jedem schwimmzug 3-5 Grad wechselt.


Da wart ihr ja nur 1 Woche unten, lohnt es denn da 3x den Standort zu ändern? Das wäre mir zu viel Kutscherei in der wertvollen kurzen Zeit. Allerdings bin ich ja auch nur mit PKW unterwegs und müsste jedes Mal neu ein- und auspacken. Im Camper ist das ja nicht so nötig, dafür ist er wiederum langsamer.

Mit dem Fangen ging es mir letztes Jahr aber auch kaum besser, von 3 Wochen hab ich nur in der 1. Woche ein paar leidlich mitnehmbare Makrelen gefangen. Die anderen 2 Wochen waren bis auf ein paar Kleinbrassen und Schriftbarsche auch eine Nullnummer und das von meinem neu erworbenen Angelkayak aus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte euch ja auch noch einen Bericht versprochen und habe jetzt ein bisschen Zeit schonmal ein bisschen was zu schreiben. 

Für mich hieß es 1 Woche Angel + Männerurlaub. Mit meinem Papa und seinem Bruder ging es, wie ja quasi immer, in die Bucht von Roses. Das erste mal nach 9 Monaten. Rund 8 Monate lang war es verboten nach Katalonien einzureisen, selbst für Leute mit Eigentum dort. Wir hatten uns letztes Jahr wegen der Unsicherheiten auch neues Antifouling usw gespart. Dementsprechend erwartete ich schonmal ein Boot voller Algen und schlimmerem vorzufinden. Aber für eine Woche geht das auch mal. 

Wir haben uns fürs "Tiefsee" Fischen eine Elektromultirolle plus passende Rute angeschafft, da wir uns von dieser Methode im Sommer am meisten versprachen und die Fische, die man dort fängt, einfach mit am besten schmecken. Dafür brauchen wir aber sehr sehr flaches Wasser um dann weit genug rauszukommen und nicht zu stark zu verdriften. Wie das ja so häufig ist: Der einzige Tag mit passenden Bedingungen ist der Samstag. Wir hatten ohnehin vor über Nacht am Freitag zu fahren. Wind am ersten Tag zum Erholen gönnt einem Petrus dann selten. Andererseits darf man sich ja auch nicht beschweren. 

Wir sind dann eigentlich relativ früh nachmittags losgekommen um die 1350 km anzupacken. Allerdings war viel Stau und wir hatten auch ein Kuriosum. An einer französischen Mautstelle haben sie die Schranken untengehalten um wegen eines Falschfahrers zu sperren. Da hat man mal erlebt wie kurz die Zündschnur der Franzosen ist. Es hat vielleicht 10-15 min gedauert und es gab ein Hupkonzert vom Allerfeinsten. Leute standen auf ihren Autos und wir waren überzeugt dass die binnen der nächsten 10 min die Schranken eigenhändig abgerissen hätten. 

Wir kamen dann jedenfalls erst um ca. 4 Uhr morgens an und haben beschlossen ohne Schlaf direkt vorzubereiten und zum Deep Fishing aufzubrechen. Wenn man dann erstmal auf dem Meer ist gehts eigentlich meistens. Und wir hatten immerhin Glück mit den Bedingungen und konnten tatsächlich an die weit über 100 m tiefen geheimen Spots fahren. Ich habe mit der Elektrorolle erstmal rumprobiert, eine Montage mit 2 Haken und Tintenfisch plus 300 g Blei gebaut und das ganze dann mal probehalber versenkt. Es dauert nicht lange bis zum ersten Biss. Ich kann zu dem Zeitpunkt an der neuen Rute noch garnicht einschätzen ob es ein guter Fisch ist. Aber er macht viel. Und so wird der erste E-Rollen-Fisch auch gleich ein Erstfang für mich: ein schöner Seehecht von rund einem Kilogramm. Essen gesichert! 





Das mit der Elektrorolle klappt ganz gut. Aber auch die herkömmliche Methode mit Inchikus bringt ihre Fische. Ansonsten gehen aber ausschließlich Blaumäuler (Penegals) ans Band. Das ist aber natürlich ganz und garnicht schlimm, denn diese sind ein absoluter Genuss! 
Wir machen nicht so super lang, da man bei diesem deutschen Sommer bisher wenig Gewöhnung an UV Strahlung hat und wir natürlich auch entsprechend kaputt sind. Ich schätze mal wir hatten so 15 Penegals und den Seehecht. Super Fang!


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2021)

Ein teil der Penegals wurde als unsere Interpretation von Ceviche in Zitronensaft gegart. Außerdem gab es dann noch Merluza Filet (Seehecht). Wirklich fantastisch. Ich könnte definitiv eher auf Fleisch verzichten als auf Fisch! 

Den nächsten Tag (Sonntag) waren wieder gute Bedingungen angesagt und somit mussten wir natürlich durchziehen. Es ging natürlich früh ins Bett, aber man erholt sich trotzdem nicht so von einer komplett schlaflosen Nacht. Warum ich das erzähle? Unsere Fische fangen sich nicht, weil wir immer nur halbherzig dabei sind. Da wird im Urlaub früher aufgestanden als zuhause für die Arbeit. Notfalls auch 7 Tage die Woche  

Es waren nun zwar gute Bedingungen angesagt, aber die restliche Woche gab es eine Nordströmung. Wir sind dann häufig im Schatten der Pyrenäen und haben es flach, aber je weiter man rausfährt desto windiger wird es. Somit war keinen weiteren Tag Tiefseeangeln möglich. Wir nutzten den Tag also um ein bisschen zu schleppen, morgens zu poppern, und vielleicht so etwas zu erwischen. Letzteres war schonmal nicht erfolgreich. Das Trolling gestaltete sich dagegen erfolgreicher. 5 min nach ausbringen der Köder schlägt es bei meinem Onkel ein und er kann einen durchschnittlichen Barracuda landen. 




Auch dieser Geselle endet als Abendessen für uns. Cudas sind zwar anglerisch so aufregend wie Brot, aber kulinarisch nicht verkehrt. 

Danach geht allerdings astrein garnix mehr. Wir bekommen alsbald das klassische Sommer und vor allem Sonntagsproblem: viel zu viel Bootsverkehr. Da macht angeln keinen Spaß. Ständig brettern riesen Kähne vor und hinter einem her. Alles schaukelt und ständig muss man Angst um seine Schnüre haben. Wir verkriechen uns dann vor den Sandstrand bei Dieter und Benny und versuchen auf Palo. Allerdings ist dort überhaupt garkein Bait und damit ist auch klar: das braucht man garnicht versuchen. Also gibts nichts weiteres für diesen Tag. Es folgen zwei Tage Tramuntana (Nordwind) an denen wir ausruhen können.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2021)

Für den nächsten Tag haben wir uns überlegt mal wieder eine Runde mit dem Downrigger zu probieren. Den haben wir zwar schon seit Jahren, aber gefangen haben wir damit bisher noch nichts. Er ist auch noch nicht sonderlich viel zum Einsatz gekommen. Bisher eher eine Fehlinvestitition. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. 





Hier seht ihr mal die Berufsfischerflotte die sich bei uns immer noch tapfer hält. Allesamt Schleppnetzfischer. 




Wir starten erstmal an der selben Stelle wo Frenky gestern erfolgreich war und seinen Barracuda landen konnte. Die Stelle enttäuscht nicht und produziert rasch wieder einen Cuda. Dieser ist auch wieder recht klein und so gibt es kein Foto. Dieser ist aber noch ohne Downrigger gefangen worden  

Wir sehen dann ein paar aktive Möwen am Spot und plötzlich kommt da doch tatsächlich eine Frenzy hoch. Alles sieht nach Bonito aus und bei einer Wurfgelegenheit hat mein Papa auch direkt einen davon dran. Leider leider geht dieser dicht am Boot verloren, weil er die Bremse voll zugeknallt hatte noch vom Poppern. Ärgerlicher Fehler, aber manchmal wenn es so schnell geht vergisst man sowas. Ich habe zwar auch einen Bonitobiss doch der Anschlag geht ins Leere. So können wir von denen leider keinen ergattern. Der Spuk ist dann auch recht schnell wieder vorbei. Aber interessante Beobachtung! Ich habe im Leben nicht mit Bonitofrenzies gerechnet um diese Zeit. Das hatten wir noch nie. Und noch dazu quasi direkt vorm Hafen und alle Angler kacheln morgens dran vorbei und kriegens nicht mit... 

Wir fahren dann weiter raus zur Steilküste, wo wir den Downrigger aufbauen und unseren Köder in 15 m Tiefe anbieten. 




Ich habe diesmal das Vorfach deutlich verlängert. Der Köder ist nun rund 20 m hinterm Blei. Ich hoffe so mehr Bisse zu bekommen. Aber wir trollen erstmal einige Kilometer ohne das sich etwas tut. Alles wie immer. Als wir dann an einer vielversprechenden Abfolge von Strukturen ankommen löst dann doch endlich der Downrigger Clip aus und es hängt der erste Fisch. Mein Papa kann einen schönen Cuda landen. 





Neuer Köder montiert und kurz darauf knallt es wieder. Nächster Cuda. Genial, so kann es weitergehen! Tut es aber nicht. Es kommt Wind auf und die Sache nimmt ein jähes Ende. Beim Schnorcheln fange ich dann noch eine Krake mit der Hand. Mit Meeresfrüchten sind wir also reichlich versorgt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2021)

Da wir ja jetzt wussten das Bonitos am Spot sind, habe ich mal 1 kg Sardinen besorgt. Wir wollten dann am nächsten Tag mit Sardine an der selben Stelle probieren und wenn was oben ist natürlich auch mit Jigs anwerfen. Morgens nachdem die Fischer losfahren geht es los. Wir sehen sie dann auch recht schnell wieder. Aber es ist nichts stabiles. Was hier auf jedenfall auffällt: der Bait stapelt sich am Spot. Das Echolot ist übervoll mit Sardinen. 

Die Bonitos haben ein gutes Gespür hochzukommen wenn unsere treibenden Sardinen gerade ganz weit draußen sind. Teilweise kommen sie max. 100 m vom Boot entfertn hoch und lassen das Wasser kochen. Ein Angler kann sich das nicht lange ansehen. Sie scheinen die toten Sardinen zu verschmähen und auf lebende fixiert zu sein. Also müssen wir mit Jigs unser Glück finden! Und das tun wir! Bei einer der Frenzies steigt bei mir ein ordentlicher Fisch ein! Richtig gut am Kämpfen. Nach aufregendem Drill landet der Fisch aber sicher im Kescher. Genial!!! 





Später gelingt es mir dann noch einen zweiten, aber kleineren, zu fangen. Von dem gibt es aber komischerweise kein Foto. Als die Bonitos nicht mehr hochkommen probieren wir noch weiter mit Sardine aber nichtmal Makrelen lassen sich fangen. Uns solls egal sein. In der Kühlbox liegen zwei Bonitos und morgen sind wieder gute Bedingungen angesagt! Der Plan für morgen steht fest!


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2021)

Am nächsten Tag kommt uns unser Freund Albert aus den Pyrenäen besuchen um mit uns zu angeln. Auch er hat ewig nicht geangelt und ist heiß wie Frittenfett in Anbetracht der Vortagesfänge. Er ist zwar auch zu Beginn etwas ungläubig ob der angekündigten Bonitofrenzies direkt vorm Hafen aber kaum am Spot angekommen sind sie wieder da! Die erste Frenzy ist bombastisch und so haben wir alsbald drei Fische im Drill, von denen erst der meines Papas, dann meiner aussteigt. So ein scheiss! Aber Albert hat Glück und kann seinen Fisch sicher landen! 
Die Bonitos sind im Schnitt nicht besonders groß, aber machen Laune! 




Der Tag läuft richtig gut an. Interessanterweise können wir die Bissquote aber nicht mehr halten bei den nächsten Frenzies. Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass bei der allerersten Frenzy noch Schatten vom Berg war. 
Naja jedenfalls gelingt es mir noch einen Bonito ans Band zu kriegen: 




Und weil Petrus heute besonders fair ist, geht auch mein Papa nicht leer aus! 




Alle Bonitos gingen auf den 40 g Glaze Jig von der Marke Hart. Meiner Meinung nach ein Must have im Mittelmeer. 

Ein weiterer Bonito beißt nicht an. Wir haben ja ohnehin schon einen Spitzenfang. Danach kommt heftiger Tramuntana auf und wir können eigentlich nix mehr machen, außer in einer Bucht zu ankern und zwei, drei kalte Kanonen aufzischeln  





Das sollte es dann auch für den Urlaub gewesen sein. Wir probieren es zwar am nächsten morgen nochmal, aber es ist viel zu windig und man sieht die Fische nicht hochkommen. Angeln ist faktisch unmöglich. So bleibt zuhause noch ein wenige Arbeit: 4 Bonitos liegen im Kühlschrank und wollen eingekocht werden.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2021)

Während in der Woche unseres Urlaubs unsere Heimatstadt übel abgesoffen ist bei der Jahrhundertflut, haben wir am letzten Tag dann Flughafenkulisse. Seit dem Vorabend brennt wegen einer achtlos weggeworfenen Zigarettenkippe ein Berg des Naturschutzgebiets und mit ca. 10 Löschflugzeugen versuchen die Feuerwehrleute den Brand bei heftigem Tramuntana in den Griff zu bekommen. Die Flugzeuge landen unentwegt in der Bucht um Wasser aufzunehmen. Das Löschen gelingt erst nach fast zwei Tagen. Werft NIE eine Kippe aus dem Fenster!!! Sollte hier ja aber jedem klar sein. 






Ob das Flugzeug hier wohl zwei, drei Bonitos mit auffgesammelt hat  

Fazit: Erwartungen anglerisch ums 10x getoppt. Im Leben nicht mit Bonitos gerechnet. Und auch an der Cuda Front lief es runt. Außerdem konnten wir einen Tag Deepfishing betreiben und ordentlich abräumen. Also alles ideal gelaufen! Und was tat das gut mal wieder unten zu sein. Im September gehts dann wieder eine Woche runter und Antifouling + Motorwartung sind schon in Auftrag gegeben. Ich bin gespannt. Diesmal muss ich ja nicht ganz so lange warten. Vorteil daran, dass ich erst jetzt die erste Woche Urlaub genommen habe ist ja, dass ich den ganzen Urlaub noch vor mir habe


----------



## Bastardmakrele (26. Juli 2021)

Danke für den super Bericht


----------



## Krallblei (27. Juli 2021)

Ja siehst.. Juli ist doch nicht so verkehrt.

Danke für den Bericht!

Fahre am Freitag wieder nach Katalonien.


.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo Dario, schöner Bericht , danke.

Am besten fand ich ja Bonito im Glas zum mitnehmen.

LG Kay


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2021)

Danke. Für ezch mach ich das doch immer gerne. Es wird auch noch 2-3 Videos geben. Muss gucken wie ich dazu komme.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön. scorp10n77 
Fisch im Glas, hast Du das Rezept für uns?


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2021)

Hier ist Video Nummer eins:


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Dankeschön. scorp10n77
> Fisch im Glas, hast Du das Rezept für uns?



Ja klar. Das ist eigentlich garnicht so kompliziert. Die Fischfilets werden zuerst in Salzwasser gekocht bzw eigentlich gesimmert. . Da kann man beliebig noch Gewürze hinzupacken. Ich mach gerne Lorbeer und Piment mit ins Kochwasser. Das ganze mache ich so 30-40 min je nachdem wie groß die Filets sind usw. Wenn das so weit ist, Fisch rausfischen und passende Gläser in kochendem Wasser ausspülen und anschließend mit Fischfilets füllen. Dabei oben etwas Platz lassen. Das ganze wird dann mit Olivenöl überschichtet. Wir nehmen ein mildes Olivenöl (Borges Suau). Gläser fest verschließen und im Backofen auf 160 Grad erhitzen bis Bläschen aufsteigen (Achtung Sauerei, unbedingt Blech drunter und beten, dass keins kaputt geht). Wenn Bläschen aufsteigen auf 110 Grad reduzieren und eine Stunde erhitzen. Anschließend abkühlen lassen. Prüfen ob die Deckel alle geschlossen haben und dann muss das nicht gekühlt gelagert werden und ist vermutlich ewig haltbar. 

Ich kann das nur empfehlen. Ist echt geil. Aber man muss schon eine gewisse Menge Fisch haben. Aus 4 Bonitos kamen jetzt 8 Gläser raus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich kann das nur empfehlen. Ist echt geil. Aber man muss schon eine gewisse Menge Fisch haben. Aus 4 Bonitos kamen jetzt 8 Gläser raus.


Danke Dir,
und wie verwendest du sie?
als Brotaufstrich oder so?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Juli 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns fürs "Tiefsee" Fischen eine Elektromultirolle plus passende Rute angeschafft,



*Hallo Dario,*

wilkommen im Club der Electrofisher. Ich habe meine 500er schon gehimmelt- ist schon eine Ewigkeit in Garantiereperatur. Mit einem Curved Butt geht es eleganter- steckst das einfach in die Bordwand und hast die Haende frei. Da faellt die Rute auch nicht ins Wasser- der Rolle tut ein Tauchgang im Meerwasser nicht gut! Da gab es wohl dieses Jahr in Frankreich so einen Fall...
Deine Fischchen aus der "Tiefsee" sind sehr, sehr schmackhaft!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. Juli 2021)

Ja so ein Salzwasserbad muss nicht sein. Der schwerste Part bei anschließenden Reinigen, Fetten und Zusammenbauen ist der Reversstop, bestehend aus gefühlt 30 Federn und Tönnchen den ich 10 mal zusammenbauen musste bis er tatsächlich wieder richtig zusammengesteckt war. Dazu vorspringen diese höllischen Mikrofedern x mal, und konnten überhaupt nur dank eines Magneten wieder aus dem Langfaserteppich geborgen werden...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Juli 2021)

*Golf de Valencia Nord:






















Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## t-dieter26 (1. August 2021)

Hai allerseits, 
Ich wollte zumindest mal wieder hallo sagen und zu den schönen Fischen und Berichten gratulieren. 
Zu mehr reicht es z. Zt. Nicht. 
In 2 Wochen gehts auch wieder runter in die Rosas Bucht, ohne bestimmten Plan...


----------



## Krallblei (1. August 2021)

Lauft schleppend hier in Katalonien


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. August 2021)

*Golf de Valencia Nord:  seit Freitag Wind, Wellen & Gewitter & Schauspiele der Natur   - Fishing unmoeglich:

*


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. August 2021)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. August 2021)

*Schoen anzusehen das Video. *Cuda steht bei mir nicht sehr weit oben auf der Liste der Speisefische- Anyway, da gab es boesartigere Aussagen ueber den Fisch:


Salt schrieb:


> kompletter Bann praktisch aller relevanten Sportfische für Angler, sogar den stinkigen Cuda darf man nicht mehr fangen



Man darf den Cuda fangen und er nimmt ueberhand bei uns, im Golf de Valencia, wie auch der Bluefish!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. August 2021)

*Jungs, *

keine Meinung, niemand will sich aeussern zu den kaempferischen und geschmacklichen Qualitaeten des Baracuda, oder seit Ihr einfach einverstanden mit Salt ?
Ansonsten, an der gesamten spanischen Mittelmeerkueste aufgewuehlstes Meer, mit viel abgerissenen Seegras. Es ist schwierig, was zu fangen! Aber nicht unmoeglich, sagen zumindest meine Bootsnachbaren. Ende der Woche stehen die Sterne wieder besser, das Meer wird sich beruhigen. Die ersten zwei Augustwochen  waren noch nie TOP zum Fischen, also, wer Ende August in den Urlaub geht, der hat bestimmt bessere Karten. Wir August: 2 Ausfahrten. 2x hinternander Schneider... , Foto, ich hoffte so auf Action, aber die ist null!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. August 2021)

Ich denke, mit dem Barracuda ist es wie mit der Meeräsche und vielen anderen Fischen: Es kommt immer drauf an, wo sie groß geworden sind.
Eine Meeräsche aus unseren kristallklaren Gewässern um Nordwestkorfu ist ein absolute Delikatesse, aber auch die barracudas munden.
Natürlich steht und fällt der Fisch mit der Art der Zubereitung. Ein korfiotisch-griechischer Klassiker für Barracuda (aber auch Meeräsche, Seehecht etc.) ist das Bianco, ein weißer Stew mit Knoblauch, Zwiebeln und Kartoffeln.
Wirklich saulecker. Hier ein Bianco von Akis Petretzikis - muss man nicht verstehen, gucken reicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. August 2021)

So hier das letzte Video von unserem Angeltrip letzten Monat. Viel Spaß damit:


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. August 2021)

Meine Meinung zum Cuda: Kulinarisch unterschätzt. Schmeckt viel besser als Bluefish, neigt aber ebenso dazu mit zunehmender Größe graues Fleisch zu kriegen. An sich ist es aber ein guter Fisch zum Essen. Anglerisch sind sie eben ziemlich langweilig, weil sie kaum einen Kampf abliefern am relativ schweren Trolling Gerät. Wenn man sie einmal umgedreht hat sind sie so aquadynamisch, dass man kaum noch merkt, dass überhaupt was dran ist. Von den Raubfischen würde ich sagen ist es der von allen am leichten zu fangenste.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. August 2021)

*Dario, schoene Bonitos, aber warum ins Glas, die sind frisch  s o  lecker!

Bluefish, Baracuda*- ich haette noch einen Kandidaten fuer Euch Bordies, der im Moment von Frankreich ( berichtet auf Instagram von Azur Sportfishing ) bis nach Valencia gefangen wird: die *Melva oder auch Fregattmakerele*. 

*Was ist Eure Meinung zur Fregattmakerele?*

Im Golf de Valencia ist dieser Fisch zweimal im Jahr im kuestennahen Bereich anwesend, Anfang Mai und jetzt.  Es lies sich nichts aus den aktuellen Cameraaufnahmen von gestern kopieren- Fische waren einfach alle  zu klein.  Bild von der Melva gibt es auch hier:









						Jan Krueger on Instagram: "Melvera- Fregattmakrele  @humminbirddeutschland @minnkotadeutschland @cannondownriggers_de @technikfuersboot @zeckfishing  #azursportfishing #livebaittrolling #spinnfishing #jigging #slowpitchjigging #dentex #denti #dentici
					

Jan Krueger shared a post on Instagram: "Melvera- Fregattmakrele  @humminbirddeutschland @minnkotadeutschland @cannondownriggers_de @technikfuersboot @zeckfishing  #azursportfishing #livebaittrolling #spinnfishing #jigging #slowpitchjigging #dentex #denti #dentici #amberjack #seriole #ricciola...




					www.instagram.com
				




*Salt*: stinkender Baracuda, dass ist vieleicht zu weit hergeholt. Ich fass den Fisch auch nicht gern an, er ist schleimig. Wir haben auch getrennte Kuehlbehaelter und bingen nie Bluefish und Baracuda mit anderen Fischen zusammen. Warum, wen es interessiert, sucht im Web! Ihr versteht schnell, wieso wir so handeln!

*Gruesse Juergen*

P.S. Naechste Woche haben wir besseres Wetter, da geht es wieder Offshore und vielleicht gibt es da wieder was grosses. Die Waffen sind geschaerft!


----------



## Salt (12. August 2021)

Ganz einfach Jürgen, Cuda stinkt genauso wie Hecht bzw sogar intensiver. Einmal hab ich den probiert, ging garnicht für mich....liegt aber sicher an der Zubereitung und evtl auch am Wasser in dem er schwamm. Irgendwann probiere ich den sicher nochmal aber solange ich die Wahl hab, eher nicht. 
Tunny fängt irgendwann auch an zu stinken bzw geht mir der typische Geruch beim zerlegen irgendwann auf die Nerven. Wenn man über Wochen jeden Tag mit den hantiert is es irgendwann zu viel. Vielleicht hast das ja auch gerochen? Hast ja paar fette Tunnies gehabt die letzte Zeit
Bluefish dagegen kann ich gut riechen, essen mag ich den aber auch nicht unbedingt. 

Übrigens sind wir hier beim sprichwörtlichen Geschmack, über den sich nicht streiten lässt. 

Am liebsten rieche ich Barsche/Grouper und Jacks..hab da oft ne Melonennote gehabt, das is angenehm.


----------



## Krallblei (12. August 2021)

War bis Sonntag in Katalonien mit der ganzen Familie. Wenig Zeit zu angeln, und dazu noch ein kaputtes Knie plus ein ewig weiter Weg für mich mit Kajak zum Fluss.

Habe ca 15-20 Wölfe gefangen. 3 leider erst ab 40cm.
Karpfen leider keine gefangen.
1 Meeräsche.

War dreimal mit dem Boot draussen. Da gab's leider nur Babymakrelen. 15 Stück

Keine Vögel unterwegs, keine Frenzies.

Naja es kann ja nur besser werden.
Ihr wisst das ich hochgradig Angelsüchtig bin......und so fahre ich morgen einfach nochmal nach Spanien.
Ganz allein für 9 Tage...


----------



## Krallblei (12. August 2021)

War bisschen faul. Mehr Bilder bald. Versprochen


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Tunny fängt irgendwann auch an zu stinken


ehrlich gesagt bin ich der Meinung, dass ist bei allen Fischen so


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2021)

sofern meine Gesundheit mitspielt und der Arzt ein OK gibt, 
geht es in 6 Wochen wieder nach Istrien


----------



## Skott (12. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sofern meine Gesundheit mitspielt und der Arzt ein OK gibt,
> geht es in 6 Wochen wieder nach Istrien


Ich drücke dir die Daumen, Christian!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, Christian!


Danke Dir, zur Zeit sieht es ganz gut aus, die Tumore sind bis auf 10% ihrer ursprünglichen Größe geschrumpft.


----------



## Skott (12. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Danke Dir, zur Zeit sieht es ganz gut aus, die Tumore sind bis auf 10% ihrer ursprünglichen Größe geschrumpft.


Das hört sich doch gut an   , den Rest schaffst du auch noch!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an   , den Rest schaffst du auch noch!


Klar, hab doch gesagt:  Ich steh wieder auf!


----------



## Seatrout (12. August 2021)

Du hast auch nen leichten Faible für flecktarn, oder




Krallblei schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382298
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382299
> ...


----------



## Krallblei (12. August 2021)

Absolut


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. August 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Am liebsten rieche ich Barsche/Grouper und Jacks..


Ich auch Olaf und *Mahi-Mahi und viele...viele Grundfische.*  . ich will keine Disskusion vom Zaun brechen, aber ich denke es macht wenig Sinn ueber Fische zu schreiben, die kaum jemand der AB-Mittelmeerbordies fangen konnte , geschweige denn gegessen hat, wie Grouper und groessere Amberjack und die sollten mindest ueber 3 kg sein und  Fett angesetzt haben.  Du hast  beste Erinnerungen an Malta, aber dort haben sich sicher auch die Zeiten geaendert. AJ mal von der fetten, schmackhaften Seite probieren, da gibt es Patrick in Zadar! Wenn es nun das Mittelmeer sein muss!



Salt schrieb:


> Tunny fängt irgendwann auch an zu stinken





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt bin ich der Meinung, dass ist bei allen Fischen so



Damit das nicht passiert gibts auf den Booten Fischkaesten mit Eis und Kuehltruhen. Ich persoenlich kenne keinen Fisch, den man aus dem Salzwasser holt und der stinkt! Hering, nein, der auch nicht , oder?

Bluefishe, Cudas, Conger, kleine LT s verschenken wir. Gibt bei uns immer noch genug Dentex und der schmeckt auch eingefroren.

*Gruesse Juergen*

Sonst, auch gestern no Action der " Grossen", 35 C, und angekuendigt sind 40 C.  Die 35- 40 cm Fregattmakerele beisst! Ententeich.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. August 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (15. August 2021)

Nach schlaflosen Nacht gab's gestern beim anfischen zwei Wölfe.

Kann die Bilder nicht hochladen..


----------



## Krallblei (15. August 2021)

Für 3 Personen. Der kleinere hatte leider zu tief geschluckt. Hier eigentlich selten


----------



## Krallblei (15. August 2021)

War heute aufm Fluss unterwegs mit zwei Teenie Angelanfängern...guiding super nett 

Schlaubboot und E Antrieb.


Der eine zieht nach 3min nen guten Wolsbarsch raus.
Ich dann promt ne seitlich gehakte Meeräsche in xl.

Der andere Kerle bringt nach 6 Würfen die Granate in Kescher!!!!!+

Rekord Wolfbarsch für den Fluss 78cm, 3,3 kg

Und!!!! Makiert!!!

Sehr leicht gehakt, fix Bilder gemacht und rein wieder ins Wasser..

Was ein Monster. Gefangen auf mein Light tackle.

Glückwunsch.

Bilder check ich ab

Das fängt man nicht oft


----------



## Carphunter87 (17. August 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> War heute aufm Fluss unterwegs mit zwei Teenie Angelanfängern...guiding super nett
> 
> Schlaubboot und E Antrieb.
> 
> ...


Da ich keine Ahnung davon habe, daher die Frage, warum werden die Wolfsbarsche im Mittelmeer markiert?


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2021)

???


----------



## Salt (17. August 2021)

In vielen Ländern laufen Markierungsprogramme für unterschiedliche Sport/Speisefisch an denen sich Angler beteiligen können. 
Wird der Fisch gefangen und die Daten von Wiederfang & Markierung gemeldet gibt's Rückschlüsse aufs Wanderverhalten.

In Deutschland gibt's sowas natürlich nicht da catch & release verboten und wenn release, dann ohne zusätzliche Verletzung.


----------



## Seriola (17. August 2021)

In DE gibt's das auch. C&R ist nicht unbedingt ein Muss um die gewünschten Daten zu erhalten. Dr Robert Arlinghaus hat glaube ich zZt ein solches Projekt bei Boddenhechten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Seriola schrieb:


> In DE gibt's das auch. C&R ist nicht unbedingt ein Muss um die gewünschten Daten zu erhalten. Dr Robert Arlinghaus hat glaube ich zZt ein solches Projekt bei Boddenhechten.


Bei Lachsen und Meerforellen ist das Gang und Gäbe, auch bei Wiederansiedlung von Stör und Hausen werden die Fische markiert


----------



## Krallblei (18. August 2021)

Heute morgen auf 1-6 gr Rute 
Dick der Bursche!


----------



## Seriola (18. August 2021)

Gratulation zu dem WoBa! Sehr schöne Größe!!


----------



## Salt (18. August 2021)

Jawoll! Klasse Fisch! 
70+?


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. August 2021)

Was ne Granate! Hätte ich nicht gedacht  Nur das mit dem Fisch präsentieren musst du noch üben !


----------



## Krallblei (18. August 2021)

Hab mich oben verschrieben. Der markierte Wolf hatte 68cm.
Der war aber merklich schlanker als der Heute.

Das war ein Biest heute. Gekämpft wie ein Irrer...

69cm Gewicht ?

Tier wurde natürlich schonend freigelassen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. August 2021)

schau an, jeder 572te Wolf in der Muga ist Kapital, Petri zum Schönen Fisch und das durchangeln Hat bestimmt auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Salt (19. August 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> 69cm Gewicht ?


Je nach Konditionen 3,5-4kg würde ich sagen...


----------



## Seriola (19. August 2021)

Salt da gehe ich mit


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. August 2021)

In diesen Größen befinden sich in meiner Fanghistorie leider keine Vergleichsobjekte


----------



## Krallblei (19. August 2021)

So schnell werd ich so ein Brocken auch nicht mehr fangen.

Sonst eher schlecht hier. Meer nada. 
Fluss paar mal zu dritt abgespielt. Fänge überschaubar


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. August 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Meer nada.



*???  * *Was ist da los bei Euch im Meer? *Dieter ist doch auch da mit Boot, oder?

und....*Gratulation zum Fisch!


 Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (20. August 2021)

Hier ist rush hour aufm Wasser.

Sehr schwierig


----------



## Krallblei (20. August 2021)

Meine Anjova


----------



## Salt (20. August 2021)

Geiles Foto! 
Sieht aus als hättet ihr Schnee


----------



## Krallblei (21. August 2021)

12 Makrelen mit Dieter gefangen.. also verhungern wir nicht


----------



## Krallblei (21. August 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (21. August 2021)

Wolf geht auch immer. Da aber kein Riese dabei ist werf ich einfach alles zurück


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. August 2021)

*Themenwechsel vom Muga-Fluss ins Mittelmeer:  NOW IS BAITTIME !*

Wie jedes Jahr, die Vorbereitung auf das Herbstfischen beginnt in der letzten Augustwoche. 
D A S beste Bait wird jetzt gefangen:  kleine LT s - bis 45 cm- zugeschnitten in Strip baits  und  im Container mit Meerwasser eingefroren, dass ist unser Goal fuer die HERBSTGROSSEN ! Wie geht es? Wer weiss es, ausser Dieter in der Roses Bucht?  Aber... fuer alle Faelle, unser schweres Geraet laeuft immer mit,  meist fast 100m hinter dem Boot und oft mit groesseren Halco, damit der Kuehlcontainer nicht mit kleinen Fischlein voll wird!
Gesagt sein sollte es , wenn es auch fuer uns Tabu ist, ueberall im Mittelmeer werden jetzt grosse Thunfische gefangen. Hier, in Kroatien und auch in Italien!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (26. August 2021)

Huhu.

Bin wieder zuhause. Die letzten Tage war nicht viel.. lag wohl daran das ich kaum mehr fischen war..
Schwierig, schwierig im August dort. Auf dem Meer waren gefühlt 100000000 Boote auf Wasser.

Aber es wird. Dieter berichtete heute von den ersten oder wiederkommenden Bonitos.

Naja wir werden sehen.

In 3 Wochen fahre ich ja wieder.

Highlight August... ganz klar das Wolfsbarschmonster... Ich hab in all den Jahren nur einen grösseren gesehen 
Davon abgesehen waren zwei Spanien Urlaube im August ja auch nicht schlecht.. Sommer 2021 Deutschland findet ja nicht statt


----------



## Krallblei (26. August 2021)

Gerade das okay bekommen das Bild zu posten.

Die Truppe war eine Woche erfolglos unterwegs.

Nach 6 Würfen an meinem Spot mit mir.

Makiert und natürlich released.

Sehr dünn dieser Kollege und Drill war quasi nicht vorhanden. Biss direkt vor dem Boot.








Sieht so klein aus..

Man muss sagen er hat ihn auch bissl falsch gehalten.. so wie ich immer  Egal.. Er war happy


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. August 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Dieter berichtete heute von den ersten oder wiederkommenden Bonitos.


*Ich wuerde mich sehr freuen, wenn mal Dieter etwas persoenlich hier berichtet. *

Boote der Greattunarace waren am 8. August in Roses.









						Great Tuna Race on Instagram: "Hace 14 años que empezó todo. La Asociación Catalana por una Pesca Responsable empezó un proyecto con la World Wildlife Fund (WWF) en el  marcado de Atun Rojo con marcas Pop Up, archivo y convencionales con Pescadores R
					

Great Tuna Race shared a post on Instagram: "Hace 14 años que empezó todo. La Asociación Catalana por una Pesca Responsable empezó un proyecto con la World Wildlife Fund (WWF) en el  marcado de Atun Rojo con marcas Pop Up, archivo y convencionales con Pescadores Recreativos. Una campaña diseñada...




					www.instagram.com
				




Die Thuna haben doch wohl nicht alles aufgefressen in Eurer Bucht, flacher 50 m schwimmen die nicht.

Sportboote, Surfer, Wasserski usw. , das ist ueberall normal  Im August.



Krallblei schrieb:


> Auf dem Meer waren gefühlt 100000000 Boote auf Wasser.



Das Meer ist gross, der Platz reicht ganz bestimmt fuer alle um einsam und allein zu fischen. Die Fische  ufernah, nun Berufsfischer, Sportboote, Harpunierer, Schwarzfischer, die koennen doch nicht alle Fische verscheucht oder gefangen haben?

Hab gelesen, bei Euch werden weitlaeufig Schutzgebiete eingerichtet!

*Gruesse Juergen *

P.S. Foto aus unserem Buero heute, Baden im Meer ist auch schoen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. August 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Die Thuna haben doch wohl nicht alles aufgefressen in Eurer Bucht, flacher 50 m schwimmen die nicht.


wie kommst Du da drauf?
Die Rasabucht in Istrien ist max. 40m tief (an den tiefsten Löchern), aber die Thune kommen 3-4 mal im Jahr rein,
dann sogar bis nahe ans Ufer bei ca 10m Wassertiefe


----------



## Krallblei (28. August 2021)

Thun ist da! Hab diesen Monat mehrfach welche gesehen. In ca. 15 Meter Wassertiefe.

Waren aber nur am rumhüpfen


----------



## pulpot (28. August 2021)

Hier in dugi otok war letzten Samstag bei der Überfahrt vor der Fährhafen Einfahrt eine schöne thunafrenzy zu beobachten. Ansonsten sieht es aber leider mau aus. Nur ein paar Schriftbarsche und kleine Petermännchen am Minijig zu holen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Rasabucht in Istrien ist max. 40m tief (an den tiefsten Löchern), aber die Thune kommen 3-4 mal im Jahr rein,
> dann sogar bis nahe ans Ufer bei ca 10m Wassertiefe


Es gibt ein typisches Verhalten fuer jeden Fisch, ich habe es fuer den Thunfisch beschrieben. Das nun auch schon Thunfische sich in Haefen mit einer Wassertiefe von 3m verirrten, das gab es. Das Thunfische Schwaermen von Bait bis ans nahe Ufer folgen, das gibt es auch! Aber das ist halt nicht der normale Lebensraum des Fisches. Thun sollte hier auch kein Thema sein, faengt eh niemand, oder? Ueber Istrien und Thun, mal bei Juergen Oeder nachlesen!

*Gruesse Juergen*



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Die Thuna haben doch wohl nicht alles aufgefressen in Eurer Bucht, flacher 50 m schwimmen die nicht.



*Das war von mir schlecht formuliert! Aber eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, was Dieter im Moment in der Bucht von Roses im Meer faengt!*


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. August 2021)

Hallöchen, hier fliegt der Sand und alle auch. 
 Viel mehr Wind als vorhergesagt. Insgesamt oft Nordwind. 
Ansonsten gibt es viele Makrelen und laue Abende. 
Benny wollte eigentlich sagen, dass er vor einiger Zeit mal tunas gesehen hat.


----------



## Krallblei (28. August 2021)

Ja lang ist her. Zuletzt 15.08.

Man der sch... Tramuntana.. Da bleiben nur die Rio's Dieter.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. August 2021)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es viele Makrelen und laue Abende.



*Alles klar Dieter, schoenen Urlaub.* Makrelen schmecken- duerft Ihr Holzgrills betreiben?      * Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## pulpot (29. August 2021)

Wusste auch noch nicht, dass Kalmar bei Sonnenschein auf kleine metalljigs zu fangen ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Wusste auch noch nicht, dass Kalmar bei Sonnenschein auf kleine metalljigs zu fangen ist.


und die Stöcker waren bestimmt auch keine Absicht


----------



## pulpot (29. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und die Stöcker waren bestimmt auch keine Absicht


Auf die hatte ich gehofft. War dann nur erstaunt eine Plastiktüte gehakt zu haben, die auf einmal mit Tinte spritzt.


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. August 2021)

Kalmar auf jig

 Aus Makrelen mach ich immer Filet.
Dann grillen, braten usw oder am allerliebsten roh als Tartar 
Hier weht immer noch Nordwind....


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/img_20210702_183932-jpg.379679/
		


als Ganzes gegrillt sind sie auch spitze


----------



## Krallblei (29. August 2021)

Makrelen sind echt super lecker auf dem Grill. Besser schmecken nur Wilddoraden.

18 Tage bis Katalonien


----------



## pulpot (29. August 2021)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Kalmar auf jig
> 
> Aus Makrelen mach ich immer Filet.
> Dann grillen, braten usw oder am allerliebsten roh als Tartar
> Hier weht immer noch Nordwind....


Cevice ist auch lecker davon. In Kroatien auch Nordwind. Letzte Nacht waren hier nur 15 Grad nach einem Tag Dauerregen.


----------



## pulpot (31. August 2021)

Das kalte Wetter hat das Wasser bestimmt 5 Grad abgekühlt. Das bringt den Fisch zurück. Heute morgen 8 sarun (Stöcker). Hab leider kein Bild gemacht, da ich sie gleich am Wasser ausgenommen habe. War mit dem Kanu 100m vom Ufer entfernt unterwegs. Das Meer war wie ein Ententeich. Um mich herum haufenweise Ährenfische, darunter die saruni. Hat Spass gemacht. Nach 2h war alles vorbei , als die Sonne zu hoch stand.


----------



## zulu (1. September 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Wusste auch noch nicht, dass Kalmar bei Sonnenschein auf kleine metalljigs zu fangen ist.



In welcher Tiefe haben die lignje denn zugelangt ?


----------



## pulpot (1. September 2021)

20m


----------



## Seriola (1. September 2021)

Das sind Sommerkalmare bzw Pfeilkalmare. Die steile dreieckige Form des Flossensaums und die rote Farbe sind Hauptunterscheidungs - Merkmale zu den "normalen" Kalmaren (Loligo). Die Rote Farbe kommt von ihrer Hauptbeute den Krustentieren und deren "Restgeschmack" merkt man noch deutlich beim Verzehr der Pfeilkalmare. Ich liebe sie... So Flach im Sommer und noch dazu am Tage hab ich sie allerdings auch noch nie angetroffen...


----------



## pulpot (1. September 2021)

Es war früh um 9 nach 2 düsteren verregneten Tagen. Vielleicht waren sie deshalb so nah am Ufer. Hier gibt es auf jeden Fall gerade sehr viel Futterfisch in Ufernähe, das hat sie vielleicht angelockt. Hatte hintereinander 4 solche seltsamen Hänger an der selben Stelle, 2 hab ich raus bekommen und 2 sind wieder ab gegangen. Danach war der Schwarm leider fort.


----------



## zulu (1. September 2021)

So flach habe ich am Tag noch keine bekommen im Sommer 
so etwa ab 40 - 50 m, da wo es so langsam dunkel wird schon eher. 

Die Pfeilkalmare stehen bei uns vor den Kornaten viel tiefer und sind orange, so lange sie leben
und sobald sie tot sind werden sie bräunlich.

Auf jeden Fall  " Petri "  zu dem schönen Fang beim Jiggen.


----------



## pulpot (2. September 2021)

zulu schrieb:


> So flach habe ich am Tag noch keine bekommen im Sommer
> so etwa ab 40 - 50 m, da wo es so langsam dunkel wird schon eher.
> 
> Die Pfeilkalmare stehen bei uns vor den Kornaten viel tiefer und sind orange, so lange sie leben
> und sobald sie tot sind werden sie bräunlich.


Dann waren es wohl keine. Bin nämlich gerade in Sali auf Dugi Otok, also gleich um die Ecke. In 20min geht's ein letztes Mal raus. Morgen reise ich wieder ab.

Diese waren lebendig eher durchsichtig wie Plastiktüten und lagen tot noch eine Stunde auf einer oscicko Flasche mit gefrorenem Wasser. Danach hab ich das Foto gemacht.


----------



## pulpot (2. September 2021)

Nachdem heute am Unterwasserberg gar nichts ging hab ich das Kajak in den 40m tiefen Graben zwischen Ufer und Berg verlegt. Dort war die Tage immer gar nichts außer mal einer kleinen Rotbrasse. Gar nicht lange und ich hatte 2 Stöcker. Dann eine Weile nichts. Plötzlich ein kräftiger Biss. Heraus kam die Mama der kleinen Rotbrasse (35cm). Später gab's noch eine Makrele.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. September 2021)

*Golf de Valencia Nord - Ebro Delta  Donnerstag / Freitag-   KW 35
HERBSTSTURM GOTA FRÍA: Flut, Chaos und Überschwemmungen bei uns:




*

Der Klimawandel macht sich auch bei uns bemerkbar. Das Ebro-Delta blieb diesmal weitgehend verschont, das Angeln war aber auf groesseren Booten moeglich und die Erfolge auf Thunfische mit Spinnrute erstaunlich.
Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters war unsere erste Septemberausfahrt erst heute. Das Wasser war nach dem Sturm sehr truebe. Wir fingen kleine ( 30- 40  cm ) Bonitos auf Fliege, die gingen sofort wieder zurueck ins Wasser! Sollen sie wachsen, unsere TK ist voll!

*Auf 22m Wassertiefe zeigte ein Echolot folgendes Bild:





Kurz darauf kreischte eine Tiagra- Den Fisch haben wir verloren, er war gross und kaum zu halten. Palometta- Amberjack? oder grosser Little Tunny?






Der Angeltag endete, der Geber von unserem Garmin machte sich selbstaendig, total befallen, obwohl erst 6 Monate nach der letzten Reinigung wieder im Wasser.



*


Unser Geber fuer das zweite Echolot stieg bereits Mitte August aus- ein Durchbruchgeber !

Der September, eigentlich ein toller Monat.  Allerdings fangen wir hier die grossen Fische im Juni / Juli und im Spaetherbst. Wer jetzt in den Urlaub faehrt sollte erfolgreich sein. Ich hoffe die Herbststuerme waren vorverlegt! Nicht das war erst der Anfang.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## JahBal (5. September 2021)

Moin,
bin seid 2 Tagen in Nordkroatien, mache nur Küstenspinnfischen, bisher 5 Blaufische, alle zwischen 40-60cm.
Hatte ich überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet, zielfische für den trip waren eigentlich wolfsbarsch, zahnbrassen und gabelmakrele.
Aber Blaufisch nehme ich natürlich such gern, schließlich war ich für blaufisch schon mal auf den azore und bin da leer ausgegangen.
Also ich bin wirklich positiv überrascht vom mittelmeer in kroatien


----------



## Krallblei (5. September 2021)

Weiter so!!!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. September 2021)

JahBal schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin seid 2 Tagen in Nordkroatien, mache nur Küstenspinnfischen, bisher 5 Blaufische, alle zwischen 40-60cm.
> Hatte ich überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet, zielfische für den trip waren eigentlich wolfsbarsch, zahnbrassen und gabelmakrele.
> Aber Blaufisch nehme ich natürlich such gern, schließlich war ich für blaufisch schon mal auf den azore und bin da leer ausgegangen.
> Also ich bin wirklich positiv überrascht vom mittelmeer in kroatien


super, wo genau bist Du?
hast Du Bilder?


----------



## JahBal (5. September 2021)

Hallo Brillendorsch,
ich bin bei Labin, habe nur ein Bild des ersten Fischs den ich auch entnommen habe, rest war C&R.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. September 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2021)

JahBal schrieb:


> Hallo Brillendorsch,
> ich bin bei Labin, habe nur ein Bild des ersten Fischs den ich auch entnommen habe, rest war C&R.


super, die Ecke kenn ich recht gut.
Eine traumhaft schöne Gegend


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2021)

JahBal schrieb:


> Hallo Brillendorsch,
> ich bin bei Labin, habe nur ein Bild des ersten Fischs den ich auch entnommen habe, rest war C&R.


sieht nach Duga Luka aus


----------



## Krallblei (6. September 2021)

Klasse Thunny Jürgen


----------



## JahBal (6. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sieht nach Duga Luka aus


Fast, das bild ist vom küstenabschnitt südlich von Ravni, hier kann man ja endlos laufen. Dunga Luka schaue ich mir sicher aber auch mich an. Am besten habe ich bisher aber an der küste westlich von Brovinje(außenseite der halbinsel) gefangen, 4 Fische in 30 min, natürlich bei sonnenaufgang. Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das ich dort eine Mahi Mahi gesehen habe.
kennst du gute Stellen für wolfsbarsch in der gegend?


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2021)

JahBal schrieb:


> ennst du gute Stellen für wolfsbarsch in der gegend?


Plomin Luka


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Plomin Luka


Trget am Einlauf der Rasa ist auch sehr gut


----------



## JahBal (6. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Trget am Einlauf der Rasa ist auch sehr gut


Die stelle hatte Ich mir im vorfeld schon markiert , danke für die tips


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2021)

JahBal schrieb:


> Die stelle hatte Ich mir im vorfeld schon markiert , danke für die tips


Plomin Luka ist auch sehr gut , der Kraftwerkseinlauf ist voll mit Fisch


----------



## JahBal (6. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Trget am Einlauf der Rasa ist auch sehr gut


Darf man den die hafenanlagen an beiden orten beangeln oder kriegt man dann stress?


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Plomin Luka ist auch sehr gut , der Kraftwerkseinlauf ist voll mit Fisch


Und an der Abladestelle für Kohle erreichst Du von Land aus über 30m Wassertiefe, da hast Du Chance auf Dentex


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2021)

JahBal schrieb:


> Darf man den die hafenanlagen an beiden orten beangeln oder kriegt man dann stress?


Trget unterhalb des Hafens, etwas um die Bucht herum.
Plomin sieht man oft Angler im Hafen , da dürfte es sicher keinen Stress geben, zumal Du ja sehr früh des Morgens fischen wirst


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. September 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Klasse Thunny Jürgen



*Danke! *Die groesseren LT sind sehr scheu. Heute nur wirklich *little *Little Tunny! Und ab morgen wieder schlechtes Wetter, Wellen, Wind und Regen! Abnormal fuer September.

*Gruesse Juergen*








*Grosse Tunny:*

- Schleppen: am besten 80 bis 100 m hinter Boot.
- Spinne: wenn Frenzys sind, aber man muss mindestens 60 m werfen und das Boot rechtzeitig stoppen.


----------



## Taurinus (8. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

da ich neulich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin und viele tolle Fänge gesehen habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich auch mal ein bisschen was beitrage.... 

Mitte August war ich dieses Jahr für eine Woche mit der Familie auf der Insel Krk in Kroatien. 


Gefischt hab ich immer nur in der Früh. 

Um 5 Uhr klingelte täglich mein Wecker und ich machte mich für 2 1/2 Stunden zum spinnen an einen Spot, welchen ich mir vorher über Navioncs recherchiert habe.... Pünktlich zum Frühstück war ich nämlich immer wieder zurück im Ferienhaus. 

Gefangen hab ich für die kurzen Trips ans Wasser auch ganz gut. 

Es gab als Highlight einen Atlantic Bonito mit 70cm. 




5 Little Tunny bis 55cm...wobei die meisten nur ca 35cm hätten. 








Einen Bluefish mit 50cm




Und 5 Stöcker wovon 4 Stück über 30cm hatten. 





Achja und beim Schnorcheln gabs noch einen Kraken mit 2,5kg.




Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. September 2021)

Das ist aber top 
Und ich hocke hier an der stürmischen Costa Brava. 
Erst kamen die vielen Winde aus Nord, seit einiger Zeit aus Süd. Aus der Richtung weht es auch seit vorgestern wieder kräftig mit ordentlich Wellen. 
Die Unwetter hatten wir zum Glück hier nicht, nur normales Gewitter mit Starkregen hatte uns erwischt. 
Sehr seltsam für August September...


----------



## flo1980 (8. September 2021)

So zurück aus Kroatien. Fazit:
Die Insel Murter muss man nicht zwingend gesehen haben. Riesen Touri-Nepp-Nummer & die ganze Bucht ist ein Yachthafen. Schnell weiter! (Ausfahrt auf einem der Big Game Boote kostet 600,- Öro, Will/kann ich nicht zahlen...)
Dann weiter nach Dugi Otok, da war's super schön. Angeltechnisch das Übliche am Tag: kleine Brassen/Meeräschen (wo verdammt stecken die großen Meeräschen in Kroatien?!?), ein paar Hornhechte. Alles mit Matchrute & Wasserkugel. Nachts konnte ich einen bissl besseren Conger mit 85cm landen, einen habe ich in den Felsen verloren. Die Bisse kamen um Mitternacht rum. Leider habe ich es in diesem Urlaub irgendwie nicht geschafft, um 5 aufzustehen & Spinnfischen zu gehen. Irgendwie zu müde dafür.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2021)

Moin,

mal ganz direkt herausgefragt : wie verwertet man einen Conger?

Schmecken die wie "Aal" bzw. schmecken die überhaupt ( Fett !? ) ?

R.S.


----------



## flo1980 (8. September 2021)

Schwieriges Thema. Diesmal habe ich ihn filetiert & auf den Grill. Das Schwanzstück hab ich weg gelassen, weil es komplett voller Gräten ist. Das war okay, schmeckt überhaupt nicht wie Aal & ist auch nicht so fett. Nur das mit den Gräten hab ich nicht richtig hingekriegt. (Im Internetz bei britischen Anglern habe ich mir angeschaut, wie die Rückenfilets rausschneiden. Das hab ich auch probiert, war aber ganz schönes Gefiezel) Ich habe mal einen kleineren in Koteletts geschnitten & in der Pfanne gebraten. Das war fast leckerer. 
Die Kroaten machen mit Conger "Brodetto", eine Fischsuppe mit Gemüse, die großen grillen sie auch.
Also durchaus essbar, ich denke je größer, desto leichter zu verwerten.


----------



## pulpot (8. September 2021)

flo1980 schrieb:


> (wo verdammt stecken die großen Meeräschen in Kroatien?!?)


Hab auf Dugi Otok nur 1 große gesehen, in Sali auf dem Fischmarkt (daneben gab es nur Sardinen und Wolfsbarsch/Dorade aus der Zucht)


----------



## Taurinus (8. September 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ganz direkt herausgefragt : wie verwertet man einen Conger?
> 
> ...




Ich hab mal einen mit 108cm entnommen. Die Bauchstücke und Teile des Rückenfilets hab ich in der Pfanne raus gebraten. Den Rest durch den Fleischwolf gedreht und Fischpflanzerl/Frikadellen draus gemacht. 

Der Geschmack war super und fettarm. 
Kein Vergleich zum heimischen Aal (den ich auch gerne esse)... Komplett anders einfach. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. September 2021)

Taurinus schrieb:


> da ich neulich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin und viele tolle Fänge gesehen habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich auch mal ein bisschen was beitrage....
> Mitte August war ich dieses Jahr für eine Woche mit der Familie auf der Insel Krk in Kroatien.
> Gefischt hab ich immer nur in der Früh.



*Hallo Mario,*

toll gemacht. Von diesen Klippen geangelt. Du bist neu hier im Angelbord Mittelmeer Thread und Du hast es einigen "Alten Hasen" gezeigt- wie und wo es geht.

*Gruesse Juergen

P.S.*


Taurinus schrieb:


> da ich neulich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin und viele tolle Fänge gesehen habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich auch mal ein bisschen was beitrage....



Hoffentlich stossen da noch viele auf diesen Thread im AB und bereichern ihn.


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. September 2021)

Heute kein Südwind mehr, dafür Ostwind mit fetten Wellen. 
Da bleibt nur sowas. 
Das sind übrigens Blaukrabben, die fängt man hier im Fluss. 
Eine invasive Art die es seit ein paar Jahren hier gibt. 
Lecker, aber viel Arbeit machen die Biester


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. September 2021)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur sowas.
> Das sind übrigens Blaukrabben, die fängt man hier im Fluss.



Schlimm, dass Ihr nicht wisst was absolute Delikatessen sind. Ich sag es mal Reinhold- denn im Ebro-Fluss gibt es fast keine mehr. Und Reinhold will welche fangen! Juergen Oeder hat auch umfangreich ueber diese Krabbe geschrieben. Wie man sie zubereitet.....usw.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (9. September 2021)

In Florida sind Blaukrabben eine Delikatesse und ziemlich wertvoll im Supermarkt


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. September 2021)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> In Florida sind Blaukrabben eine Delikatesse und ziemlich wertvoll im Supermarkt


Das ändert aber leider nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie in hiesigen Ökosystemen ein riesiges Problem darstellen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ändert aber leider nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie in hiesigen Ökosystemen ein riesiges Problem darstellen



Genau das haben vor einem Jahr die Fisher im Ebro-Delta auch gebruellt- boese Krabbe, zerschneidet die Netze. Und dann- erkannt fuer wieviel man die Krabbe verkaufen kann.
Jetzt- Problem geloest, gibt fast keine mehr und der Preis in den Restaurants....

Ich will ja nicht gemein sein, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das irgendwas sehr wertvolles, was im im Kroatischen Meer rumschwimmt zu einem oekologischen Problem wird.!

Unsere Jungs haben in den USA mal nachgefragt, wie man die Krabbe faengt und Eure Fischer schlafen sicher auch aus, wenn sie tolles Geld riechen..

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. September 2021)

Ich finde die ja auch lecker....
Aber bis alles fein sauber auf dem Teller liegt, angenehm finde ich das nicht.
Heute grad wieder 10 St gefangen.
Weil hier ist immer noch Brandung und Wind. 
Gleich geht es denen mit Vorschlaghammer, Messer und Wasserpumpenzange an den Panzer.


----------



## Krallblei (10. September 2021)

Dieter vergiss des Krabbenzeug. Wir gehen Bonito fischen nächste Woche Inscha Allah.

Ja Montag geht es zum 5.ten Mal dieses Jahr in die Bucht von Roses/ Katalonien.

Wolfsbarsch hab ich genug gesehen dieses Jahr. Ebenso Epische Raubkarpfendrills an Ultralight mit Kajak.

Mein neues Schlauchboot wartet auf Abenteuer.


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. September 2021)

Mit Presslufthammer und Dynamit hab ich grad versucht die Biester zu zerteilen. 
Das Krabbengeschäft bleibt mühsam.
Bis bald...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. September 2021)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Gleich geht es denen mit Vorschlaghammer, Messer und Wasserpumpenzange an den Panzer



Mit so einem Besteck sieht es edler aus!


----------



## Taurinus (11. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
gerade habe ich alte Fotos sortiert und dabei bin ich auf ein paar Bilder meiner bisher besten Dorade gestoßen... Zwar nicht mehr "aktuell"... Aber ich teile sie trotzdem mal mit euch. 

Gefangen auf der Insel Krk. Köder war Toastbrot am 16er Köderfischhaken. Eigentlich war ich auf kleine Meeräschen aus, die als Köderfisch dienen sollten... Der Drill an der leichten Rute war schon etwas grenzwertig. 

Hier 2 Bilder:











Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. September 2021)

*KW 36 2021 Golf de Valencia Nord*

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es schon einmal solch eine grottenschlechte Septemberwoche gab! Es bleibt noch der heutige Sonntag- der koennte es rausreissen, aber der Wetterbericht! Die Waffen sind geschaerft!
Anfang der Woche- Montag, die kleinen LT postete ich schon. Dann bis heute Nachmittag- Wind, Regen, Gewitter. Gewitterwarnung fuer den Abend- aber egal und wenn es blitzt und donnert- wir fahren raus. 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt. Wir, das einzige Boot ausser zwei riesigen Segelbooten- die anderen Owner  hatten wohl alle Angst vor dem Seemanstod. Das Meer war ruhig am Anfang!








Nach 19:00 Uhr zwei Runs am Fliegenpaternoster. 2 von den fuenf Fischen waren ueber 40 cm- knapp.








*Danach- Mini Bonitos :*





.........und es begann zu regnen,  es regnete und regnete....!








*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. September 2021)

*KW 36  Sonntag  2021 Golf de Valencia Nord*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. September 2021)

*KW 37   13.09.-19.09.2021  Golf de Valencia Nord*

Schlechtes Wetter und kleine Fische bei 2  Ausfahrten in dieser Woche:



















*....und ein schoener Sonntagabend am Strand am einzigen Tag der Woche ohne stuermische See, Wassertemperatur 25 C :*













*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. September 2021)

*Ueber die vergangene Woche schreibe ich spaeter-* heute toller Tag: zwei erste Mahi-Mahi in diesem Jahr. Es lohnt sich Urlaub zu machen an unserer schoenen spanischen Festlandskueste!
*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2021)

Da gebe ich dir Recht Jürgen. Und genau das habe ich auch letztens eine Woche lang mit meinem Papa gemacht. 

Es war Auch bitter nötig. Total viel Stress auf der Arbeit und ich dachte ich würde ne ganze Woche brauchen um davon wieder runterzukommen. Aber es gibt einfach nichts besseres dafür als eine schöne Runde fischen zu gehen. 

Wir hatten eine Woche und um nix zu verschenken sind wir wie so oft Freitag Abend über Nacht gefahren. Waren allerdings so im Arsch, dass wir trotz Top Bedingungen am Samstagmorgen erstmal pennen mussten. Aber da die Bedingungen so gut waren, wollten wir auf jeden Fall nachmittags noch raus. Weil es wenig Vorbereitung braucht wollten wir auf Palo trollen. Es war auch echt mal an der Zeit wieder eine zu fangen und ich dachte es wäre ein ganz gutes Jahr. Habe zumindest shconmal mehrere Fänge gesehen. 

Wir sind dann nachmittags raus und haben tote Köderfische getrollt. Wir trollen dann immer mit 2 Ruten. Einen Fisch an der Oberfläche entlang und einen mit einer Bleischnur etwas auf Tiefe gebracht. Interessanterweise kommen die meisten Bisse auf den tieferen, selbst wenn der nur 1 m tief läuft. 

Jedenfalls nach 1 bis 2 Stunden kriegt mein Papa auf die tiefe Rute, welche er meist in der Hand hält, einen richtig guten Einschlag. Die Rute ist krumm! Es ist etwas chaotisch, da der Fisch direkt neben einer Boje gebissen hat. Ich bringe das Boot ein Stück von der Boje weg und darf dann den Fisch übernehmen. Wir wechseln uns immer mal ab. Der Fisch macht richtig gut Druck, nimmt auch Schnur und kommt überhaupt nicht hoch. Es ist also definitiv kein Bluefish und so muss es eine Palo sein! 

Als ich den Fisch das erste mal sehe ist die Silhouette eindeutig die einer Stachelmakrele. Doch es ist keine Palometta sondern ein richtig schöner Amberjack! In 8 m Wassertiefe. Auf Sandboden. 

Mein Papa gafft den Fisch in einer etwas stümperhaften Sequenz und die Freude ist riesig! Definitiv PB Amberjack und ein wunderschöner! 






Wir trollen danach noch ein bisschen weiter ohne Ereignis und da es ja eh kaum besser werden kann, brechen wir ab. Der Stress ist zu dem Zeitpunkt schon komplett abgefallen. Angeln müsste es auf Rezept geben! 

Der Fisch bringt 7,6 kg auf die Waage. Ein Prachtbursche. Vorher haben wir erst einen einzigen guten Amberjack gefangen und der hatte nur 3 kg. Ist auch schon eine Weile her. Ansonsten sind uns diese Fische bisher nicht so wirklich über den Weg geschwommen. Das sollte nicht so bleiben ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2021)

Hier das Video vom Fang :


----------



## Simon90 (30. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

zurück aus dem Kroatienurlaub möchte ich natürlich auch einmal etwas zurückgeben nachdem ich so wertvolle Tipps bekommen habe.
Da es in erster Linie ein Badeurlaub war und nur gelegentlich geangelt wurde bin ich dennoch sehr zufrieden.

Nachdem ich zunächst ohne großen Aufwand und Vorbereitung einfach mal "drauf losgeangelt" habe war ich überrascht, dass doch relativ schnell Bisse kamen.
Gefischt wurde vom Boot aus in Grundnähe. Nachdem einige Kleine wieder zurück in die Freiheit durften kamen schlussendlich doch noch ein paar grilltaugliche hinzu. (die Rotbrasse hatte ca. 30cm).






Beim nächsten Anlauf war der Spot anfangs wie ausgestorben. Gefischt wurde wieder in Grundnähe mit ganzen Squids. Als ich den Köder zu Grund ließ und ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen machte um die Schnur zum Köder zu spannen, kam der vermeintliche Hänger. Ich versuchte gerade meine Montage frei zu bekommen und konnte gerade etwas Schnur aufrollen als 2 - 3 Schläge in die Rute kamen und die Bremse loslief. Damit hatte ich so gar nicht gerechnet! Nach einer Weile und einem wirklich anstrengenden Drill konnte ich einen Congar mit gut 1m Länge und Unterarmdicke landen. Leider konnte ich hiervon kein vernünftiges Bild schießen da dunkel und mit Kopflampe auf wackeligen Schlauchboot. Dieser durfte ebenfalls wieder schwimmen, ansonsten hätte ich warscheinlich Ärger von meiner besseren Häfte bekommen wenn unser Gefrierfach mit Congar voll gewesen wäre ;-)

Da meine Zielfische Makrelen oder Stöcker waren versuchte natürlich auch hier mein Glück. Das Problem war hier, dass die Geschwindigkeit (Standgas) des ABs zum Schleppen für meinen Geschmack zu hoch war. So konnte ich am Paternoster leider keine Erfolge verzeichnen. Vielleicht war es auch einfach schon zu spät (September). Am Echolot konnte ich keine Fische bzw. Schwärme ausmachen.

Ein toller Erfolg war bei der letzten Tour dann noch mein erster Bluefish. Nachdem ich ein paar kleine Hornhechte an der Marina keschern konnte versuchte ich damit mein Glück und konnte diesen schönen Knaben mit 43 cm überreden - Wow!






Nachdem ich in einem kleinen Angelladen vor Ort erfahren habe, dass aktuell Squids gut gehen sollen, versuchte ich natürlich auch dabei mein Glück.
Leider blieb es beim Versuch... Viel gelesen, viel probiert, irgendetwas hat wohl nicht gepasst... ich konnte keinen Einzigen fangen - schade.
Obwohl ich sie sogar teilweise vom Ufer aus mit der Kopflampe am Grund sehen konnte... vielleicht die falschen Farben gewählt?

Sehr interessant zu beobachten war, dass immer nach geraumer Zeit am Spot Fische durch mein Toplicht angelockt wurden. Leider kenne ich diese Art nicht und gefühlt waren diese auch unfangbar, egal ob Squid, Brot, Köderfischchen, großen Haken, Minihaken etc.. Sie hatten ungefähr die Größe und Form einer Forelle waren eher gräulich und hatten einen auffälligen Fleck auf dem Kopf der das Licht regelrecht reflektierte - vielleicht kennt sicht damit jemand aus?

Anbei noch ein Bild des Echolotes.
Ich dachte zunächst es seien Squids auf Grund der Menge und Schnelligkeit am Display - scheinbar aber nicht.






Alles in Allem war es eine tolle Reise mit schönen Erfolgen und auch Überraschungen. Des Weiteren konnte ich noch ein paar kleine Congar und Doraden beim Brandungsangeln fangen.
Meine Zielfische (Makrelen und Squids) habe ich zwar nicht fangen können dennoch bin ich absolut zufrieden.
Beim nächstem Mal wird es sicherlich klappen.
Bei solch einem Sonnenuntergang kann man doch auch gerne mal ohne Fisch nach Hause gehen...









Gruß und Petri!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2021)

sehr schön, danke für den schönen Bericht Simon90


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2021)

Hast gut gefangen! Die Fische die du sngelockt hast, werden die Stöcker gewesen sein. Zumindest locke ich die immer an mit Licht und beißen tun die dann aber auf nichts…


----------



## Simon90 (1. Oktober 2021)

Da suche ich die Biester den halben Tag erfolglos und nachts zum Licht kommen sie dann von selbst...
Interessant war zu beobachten, dass Köder die ich an der Oberfläche außerhalb des Lichtkegels treiben ließ scheinbar doch nicht gänzlich uninteressant waren. Man konnte Fische immer wieder "Rauben" hören... Außer es war ein Haken darin versteckt.... ärgerlich


----------



## pulpot (1. Oktober 2021)

Denke auch, dass es Stöcker oder Makrelen waren. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Makrelen-Paternoster in HR meist nicht so erfolgreich, da die verwendete Schnur einfach zu dick ist und von den Fischen gesehen wird. Man müsste sich die schon selber binden mit max 0.30er FC. Am besten für Stöcker und Makrelen sind nach meiner Erfahrung Fiiish Black Minnow (wird allerdings teuer, da die öfter von Schriftbarschen und Petermännchen die Schwänze abgebissen bekommen) oder kleine (15 - 20g) Casting Jigs in blau oder braun. Und der September ist wahrscheinlich der beste Monat überhaupt dafür, siehe meine Ausführungen weiter vorn. Ich war Ende August und erst nach Wetterumschwung mit kalten Nordwinden und Regen hatte ich nennenswerte Fänge dieser Fischarten.


----------



## pulpot (1. Oktober 2021)

Achso, vielleicht waren die Fische auch kleine Amberjacks. Ich hab die schon in Schwärmen in Ufernähe rauben sehen, und die haben oben auf dem Kopf ja so eine hellere Stelle. Siehe das Bild oben.


----------



## Simon90 (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich konnte leider kein vernünftiges Bild davon knipsen...
Hier das Einzige auf dem man zumindest eine schlechte Kontur erkennen kann (oberhalb der Lampe)
Wie gesagt es war ein Schwarm von geschätzten 20 Tieren in den oberen Wasserschichten bis hin zur Wasseroberfläche um unser Licht schwammen
(zumindest die, welche man erkennen konnte)
Das Echolotbild entstand an jenem Abend. Die - 15m Wassertiefe würde die Makrelen/Stöcker -Theorie unterstützen...
Achja die größten gesichteten Tiere würde ich auf 30 max. 40cm schätzen...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Oktober 2021)

*Simon90*

Man sollte nicht nachtrauern, wenn man viele Fische gesehen hat und die nicht fangen konnte. Wir haben so viele Fische auf dem Meer und auf dem Sonar gesehen und nicht herausgefunden, was das fuer welche waren.
Es gibt den naechsten Urlaub und wieder Spass und neue Raetsel- so sollte Angeln sein- sonst wuerde es langweilig werden.

*Gruesse aus Spanien    Juergen*


----------



## Dr.Spinn (2. Oktober 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht Jürgen. Und genau das habe ich auch letztens eine Woche lang mit meinem Papa gemacht.
> 
> Es war Auch bitter nötig. Total viel Stress auf der Arbeit und ich dachte ich würde ne ganze Woche brauchen um davon wieder runterzukommen. Aber es gibt einfach nichts besseres dafür als eine schöne Runde fischen zu gehen.
> 
> ...


Na hey! Das ist ja mal ein Fisch. Glückwunsch Dario


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2021)

Ja danke dir Kay. War echt schön mal wieder einen richtig guten Fisch rauszuziehen! 

Aber da solche Fische im Mittelmeer leider nicht die Regel sind, blieben wir die nächsten beiden Ausfahrten erstmal *Schneider*. Wir kamen trotzdem zu Erkenntnissen. 

Einen morgen wollten wir gerne Kalmare fangen und sind dafür sehr früh aufgestanden. Quasi sofort als wir losangeln wollten und die Lampe angemacht haben um Fische anzulocken (es war noch stockfinster) schwammen Hornhechte um die Lampe drumherum. Jetzt nicht unfassbar viele, aber so 10 oder 15 Stück hielten sich ums Boot auf. Die Hornhechte ließen sich super leicht einfach einkeschern und so hatten wir anstatt der Kalmare dann plötzlich  Hornhechte im Livewell schwimmen. Das sind natürlich auch fantastische Köder. 

Ich habe mir dann eine andere Montage überlegt und auch ein deutlich dünneres Vorfach als sonst montiert. Wir wollten erstmal versuchen an der Boje mit lebendem Hornhecht einen Mahi zu überlisten. Wir wussten, dass sie da waren, aber die waren den Tag echt komplett unmotiviert irgendwas zu fressen. Das hatte dann also nicht geklappt. Wir haben dann nachher die Hornies an einem unserer Dentexspots langgezogen und dort habe ich auch 2 Bisse bekommen. Beide Male hats mir sofort das Vorfach zerschossen. Auf ein dickeres Vorfach gabs dann aber keinen Biss. Unsere Hornhechtmontage war auch noch nicht gut und so hat das alles noch nicht richtig funktioniert und die sind schnell gestorben 

Ich hate dann natürlich überlegt was das war und jeder hat mir gesagt Bluefish. Ja hätte ich auch gesagt, aber an dem Spot gibts definitiv nicht. Jedenfalls war auch beeindruckend viel Bait auf dem Echolot zu sehen und zwischendurch sprangen auch welche aus dem Wasser. Es war also klar: dieser Spot würde Fisch bringen, wenn wir es dort weiter versuchen würden. 

Am nächsten Tag waren die Bedingungen noch zu schlecht um dort rauszufahren und wir haben auf Palometta versucht und astrein geschneidert. Wir haben dann aber beschlossen abends nochmal rauszufahren und Kalmare zu fangen für den nächsten Tag. Dort waren wir nämlich mit Max verabredet, der sich auch hier im AB rumtreibt. 
Das ganze war sehr erfolgreich. Wir fingen acht Kalmare von teils ordentlicher Größe. Wegen des warmen Wassers hatten wir nur etwas Angst, dass sie die Nacht nicht überleben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Oktober 2021)

gleich vier Brancin (WOBA) ü 45 konnte ich heute überlisten.
Sie landeten natürlich direkt auf den Grill
Fotos kommen wieder nach dem Urlaub


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2021)

Nächsten morgen sind wir dann ganz früh los und haben uns mit Max getroffen. Die Kalmare hatten die Nacht zum Glück überlebt! Wir waren allerdings sogar etwas zu früh zum Livebaiten. Also sind wir ein bisschen rumgefahren und ich habe für Max vernünftige Echos gesucht, die er mit seinem phosphoreszierenden Jig beangeln wollte. Es hat garnicht lang gedauert, da ist was draufgeknallt. Genau so schnell ist aber auch sein Vorfach durch gewesen  

Wir sind dann jedenfalls noch vor Sonnenaufgang zu besagtem Spot gefahren und ich habe erstmal einen schön fetten Kalmar montiert. Mein Papa hat erstmal die Rute übernommen, damit wir Max erklären konnten wie es eigentlich geht. Erste Überfahrt am Spot offenbart grandiose Echos. Viel Bait und auch größere Bögen. Prompt schlägt einer ein, doch der hängt nicht. Ärgerlich. Der 1. fette Kalmar ist schonmal hinüber. Wir montieren schnell den nächsten, und wieder einen fetten. Nächste Überfahrt und boom! Mein Papa hat einen richtig guten Fisch an der Angel. Ich denke erst an einen Dentex, doch als der Fisch hochkommt wird schnell klar: das ist wieder ein Amberjack! 




Wieder ein richtig geiler Amberjack! Wir montieren schnell einen neuen und dann kann Max sein Glück versuchen. Auf der ersten Überfahrt tauchen 5 richtig gute Fische auf dem Echo auf und ich sag noch zu ihm hier ist richtig heiß und prompt knallt es bei ihm. Der Fisch gibt erstmal Vollgas und somit ist sofort klar, dass das wieder ein Amberjack ist. Der Fisch will runter, doch zum Glück schafft er es nicht irgendwo in die Felsen zu gehen. Somit landet alsbald ein Gaff in seinem Bauch und Max kann einen Trophäenamberjack für sich verbuchen! 





Wenn der Blick in die Kühlbox um  8 Uhr morgens so aussieht, dann weißt du, dass das der beste Angeltag seit langer langer Zeit ist! 






So jetzt will ich natürlich auch ran. Ich montiere den nächsten Kalmar, doch der Spuk ist vorbei. Cantharas zuppeln mir noch 2 Kalmare kaputt aber es geht nix mehr. Es sind zwar noch Fische auf dem Echo zu sehen, aber scheinbar war es hier echt die Morgenstunde, die es ausgemacht hat. Andererseits ist es auch echt krass zwei so fette Fisch am Spot wegzufangen. Das mag die anderen gespooked haben. Ja was ein Wahnsinnsstart. Und wir haben immer noch Kalmare. 

Die Kombi aus viele Kalmare fangen und dann noch gute Fischaktivität ist echt selten! Heute ist aber so ein Tag. Und das muss ausgenutzt werden. 

Da ein Tauchboot auf unseren Spot geht hauen wir dort ab und starten an Spot Nr. 2. Interessanterweise ist auch dort viel Bait. Sonst ist dort oft garnicht so viel. Aber das ist natürlich wieder ein super Zeichen. Uns werden allerdings erst 2 Kalmare geköpft. Es ist also Fisch da. Ich habe jedenfalls kein Glück dort, und Max hat seinen Biss dort auch versemmelt. Also muss der Altmeister ran. Und der verbockt es nicht! Biss aus Livebait und mein Papa drillt einen soliden Dentex rein. Wirkt neben den fetten AJs schon fast wie Beifang. 





Was für ein Tag!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2021)

Definitiv einer der besten Angeltage, die ich bisher hatte. Der reine Wahnsinn! Am Ende liegen 15 kg Fisch in der Truhe, die sich aus 2,6 kg Dentex und 5,6 + 7,2 kg Amberjack zusammensetzen. 









Ja und wenn man dann schonmal einen Koch mit an Board nimmt und er auch noch so einen Angeltag erlebt, dann gehört es zur Berufsehre uns danach ein bisschen was zu zaubern. Und das war genial! Wir haben dann verschiedene Varianten Sashimi gefuttert und auch etwas gebratenen AJ gegessen und zu guter Letzt noch Bauchstücke mit Olivenholz geräuchert. Geniale Sache. War ein richtig toller Tag. Ich lasse hier mal noch ein Bild von Max Kochkünsten da :


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2021)

Der Film zu dem Tag ist glaube ich auch richtig cool geworden :


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Oktober 2021)

Gratuliere scorp10n77 .
Da habt ihr ja wirklich zugelangt


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. Oktober 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Der Film zu dem Tag ist glaube ich auch richtig cool geworden :


Hey Dario, einer deiner besten Filme! Bravo und cool das Max auch mit am Start ist....Petri Männer


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Oktober 2021)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Na hey! Das ist ja mal ein Fisch. Glückwunsch Dario



So ist es Kay! Und zu den anderen Fischen kann man Papi und Dario auch gratulieren, was ich hiermit tue.
Ansonsten Jungs- aktuell gibt es Mahi-Mahi 70 -80cm an unserer schoenen Kueste ab Ebro-Delta bis Murcia!
Ausfuehrlich spaeter, heute, so ein Fisch macht gluecklich und ein 9 kg LT auch!  Auch heute.

Gruesse Juergen

P.S.
Kay: die Fische werden fast alle gefangen mit meinen Selbstbau-Light-Ruten am Kreuzverschluss zum Curved- Butt: Rollen, Shimano, Penn - Line Mono- wir hatten das disskutiert und es ist erfolgreich!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> gleich vier Brancin (WOBA) ü 45 konnte ich heute überlisten.
> Sie landeten natürlich direkt auf den Grill
> Fotos kommen wieder nach dem Urlaub




Viel Erfolg Dir in Deinem Urlaub, die Fangberichte ueberschlagen sich ja foermlich von unserem schoenen Mittelmeer. Gruesse von Spanien in die Adria.


----------



## Salt (3. Oktober 2021)

Na Hossa!!! 
Endlich läufts mal richtig gut im MM! 
Dario endlich mit fetten AJs, Jürgen mit ordentlichen Mahis und auch bei allen anderen die grade unten sind scheinbar sehr gute Fänge. 
Freut mich richtig für euch, ihr holt wohl den Corona-Ausfall grade nach

Ich hole grad was anderes nach und hab da auch riesen Spaß dran und in einer Woche verziehe ich mich dann für nen Monat auf die Kanaren 

Macht weiter so Männer...man ließt sich irgendwann im Winter


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2021)

Ja geht echt gut ab hier im Trööt. Alle holen jetzt ihren Urlaub nach, den sie in der ersten Jahreshälfte gespart haben. Hat man auch in Spanien krass gesehen. Es war noch richtig voll für die Zeit. 

Weiter mit meinem Bericht: 

Wir waren natürlich voll angefixt. So sind wir am selben Tag abends direkt wieder raus zum Kalmare fangen. Das lief allerdings nicht ganz so gut. Wir haben zwar in der Menge auch gut gefangen, nämlich 3 Sepien und 4 Kalmare, allerdings eben deutlich weniger und auch deutlich kleinere Kalmare. Aber egal. Das sind 4 Chancen, wenn sie alle überleben und auf Sepia kann auch was gehen. Naja Sepien und Kalmare zusammen im Livewell vertrugen sich über die Nacht irgendwie nicht ganz so gut. Die Kalmare waren recht müde schon am nächsten Tag. Wir haben es trotzdem probiert, aber die Cantharas hatten keine Gnade mit unseren kleinen Kalmaren und haben sie ruckzuck kaputt gebissen. Wir haben dann nicht super intensiv noch probiert und mittags schluss gemacht. Wir mussten uns dann beide erstmal für eine Siesta hinlegen. Hardcore Angeln ist anstrengend. Aber so hatten wir dann wieder KRaft um abends wieder auf Kalmare zu angeln! 

Diesmal lief es wieder richtig gut. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gab es eine Sepia und 10 Kalmare! Die Durchschnittsgröße von den Kalmaren war zwar auch wieder recht klein, aber es waren gute dabei. Die Sepia haben wir diesmal auch direkt mitgenommen und garnicht dazu gepackt. An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, dass wir Kalmare natürlich nicht nur zum Angeln benutzen, sondern die auch richtig gerne essen. 

So hatten wir für den letzten Angeltag dann auch nochmal richtig gute Köder. Wir wollten aber nicht so lange machen. Am Ende steht ja immer noch viel Arbeit. Dann kann man die Fänge eigentlich garnicht mehr gebrauchen. Ist immer unpraktisch, wenn man die Bude schon sauber hat und dann noch wieder mit nem Fisch ankommt. Aber komischerweise beißen die Fische dann immer am besten...


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2021)

An dem super Spot wo wir die Doblette hatten war jetzt tatsächlich deutlich weniger los auf dem Echolot. Die Cantharas waren immer noch da und waren wieder gnadenlos. Wir wollten unsere Kalmare da nicht verheizen und waren eh auch sehr an einem Dentex interessiert, also sind wir zum 2. Spot gefahren. Dort war ja letztens auch der Dentex eingeschlagen. Vorher haben wir noch erfolglos eine andere Strecke getestet, die uns bisher aber noch nicht so wirklich kapitale Fänge gebracht hat. Eigentlich wollte ich ja jetzt auch noch unbedingt einen fangen, aber mir werden die Arme schwer und so wechseln wir dann. Und es geht wirklich lange nichts. Alle großen Kalmare sind mittlerweise hinüber. Wir haben einen garnicht so großen an der Angel. Der Glaube schwindet. Die Bedingungen sind relativ bescheiden. Dunstig und sicher 1,50m Welle. Wir sind eigentlich drauf und dran abzubrechen da scheppert es ordentlich bei meinem Papa auf den Livebait. Der Fisch macht richtig Rabotti. Eigentlich kann ich mir an dem Spot keinen Amberjack vorstellen, weil es überhaupt keine Felsen gibt dort, aber der Fisch verhält sich so. Und es ist auch tatsächlich wieder ein Amberjack, der prompt am Gaffhaken hängt. Wieder so ein Prachtbursche! Das gibts doch nicht?! Vorher haben wir nie Amberjacks gefangen und jetzt in einer Woche den 4. Scheinbar sind die gerade richtig heiß und hocken einfach überall. Wahnsinn! Hier ein Bild von dem Fisch: 




Ich glaube der hatte auch wieder über 6 kg. Also wieder ein echt prachtvoller Bursche! Wir schleppen noch 2x einen Kalmar über die Stelle, aber nichts. Wir beschließen, dass das ja ohnehin nichts mehr toppen kann. Da aber richtig tolle Wellen sind und kaum Wind, will ich noch einen kleinen Test auf Wolfsbarsch machen. Sargos würde jetzt auch richtig gut gehen so wie es aussieht. Aber wir lassen das bleiben und montieren Stickbaits. Es beißen prompt die ersten Obladas. Irgendwie treiben sich aber überall Harpunettis rum. Dann ist mit Woba Angeln schwierig. Außerdem sind die auch wieder alle ohne Boje unterwegs und man sieht die garnicht. Sind plötzlich da. Naja, jedenfalls machen wir ein bisschen Strecke und nach ein paar OBladas steigt bei meinem Papa ein schöner Portionswolfsbarsch ein. Mein Papa hat einfach viel Glück diesen Urlaub! Toll! 




Bei mir geht einmal ein deutlich besserer Wolf hinterher und attackiert volle Möhre und verfehlt den Köder... Leider kommt er auch nicht wieder. Schade! Der hatte bestimmt über ein Kilo. Wäre nicht der letzte Tag hätte ich gerne noch 2-3 h weiter gespinnt aber wir haben schon wieder grandios gefangen und von daher brechen wir ab. Was für ein Wahnsinns Urlaub. Die Amberjacks waren wirklich der Hammer! 
Hier nochmal das Tagesergebnis: 




Und zum Abschluss noch ein paar leckere Kalmare: 




Video kommt dann die Woche irgendwann. Ansonsten freue ich mich auf weitere Berichte von allen anderen.


----------



## Krallblei (4. Oktober 2021)

War 3 Wochen ein Spanien.

Paar Wolfsbarsche, Mahis und ein kleinerer Aj der sich an der Boardwand verabschiedet hat.

Das wars


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Oktober 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> in einer Woche verziehe ich mich dann für nen Monat auf die Kanaren



*Na denn Olaf, mach Deinem Namen Mr.Mahi-Mahi Ehre.  * 

Im Moment gibt es nur noch ein Thema im Golf de Valencia:   Mahi-Mahi . Wenn ein paar Leute Mahi-Mahi fangen, profitiert davon der Einzelhandel gewaltig.

Ich fische die gern mit WILLIAMSON Flash und Jet feather. Damit ist der Decathlon nicht schlecht sortiert...normalerweise. Heute: die haben da einen 4 m Displaystand fuer Oberflaechentrollen und der war leer, bis auf eine paar Feather von ihrer Eigenmarke. Das gab es noch nie!

So sieht Mahi-Mahi Wahn aus. Wer den Fisch nicht kennt, wird uns nicht verstehen. Wir jagen ihn wieder morgen! 
Einen 40/50 er Mahi-Mahi zu fangen ist die eine Sache, aber einen wirklich groesseren, kampfstarken Fisch die andere. Den wirklich ins Boot zu bringen oder ans Ufer oder gar auf einem Felsen zu landen, Jungs, das ist ein Erfolgserlebniss und meist, siegt der Fisch!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Oktober 2021)

*Golf de Valencia Nord*


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Oktober 2021)

Hier bläst die Bora seit einigen Tagen , da ist an Angeln leider nicht zu denken.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hier bläst die Bora seit einigen Tagen , da ist an Angeln leider nicht zu denken.


 Ist bei Euch wie bei mir. *Wuenschen wir uns besseres Wetter.* Mehr als 2 Stunden auf dem Wasser macht keinen Spass, es ist einfach anstrengend zu fischen bei den hohen Wellen. Und fangen kann man nur Bluefish und kleine LT.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Oktober 2021)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für Sorgen habt, aber ich hab hier im Wetterbericht die ersten Minusgrade gesichtet


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2021)

Hier gibts noch den letzten Film von der einen Woche September:


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (7. Oktober 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hier gibts noch den letzten Film von der einen Woche September:



*Dario,* Gruesse an Papi toller Fang. Schoenes Video. Aber Ihr muesst eine neue deutsche Flagge anbringen- das ist ja peinlich fuer Deutschland....so ausgefranzt! *Gruesse Juergen*

P.S. Nicht meckern Dario wie immer in der Art ich hab immer was auszusetzen! Du willst Videos produzieren, dann schau auch auf Kleinigkeiten! Mir ist das mehr oder minder Wurscht mit unseren Fotos! Wir haben unsere Videos, aber die bleiben privat!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Oktober 2021)

Tatsächlich habe ich auch schon gedacht, dass ich mal eine neue besorgen müsste. Peinlich ist mir das aber nicht. Es ist mir eigentlich sogar schnurzpiepen egal


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2021)

Die Bora bläst immer noch mit Windstärken von 6 -9 BFT.
Am Sonntag geht es wieder heimwärts. dann gibt es auch wieder ein paar schöne Bilder für euch


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Oktober 2021)

Angeln konnte ich leider nur an 2 Tagen, da 1. viele Freunde besuchen, 2. gesundheitlich ging es nicht jeden Tag und 3. die Bora blies einige Tage lang doch recht kräftig.
Aber dennoch war es ein sehr schöner Aufenthalt in Istrien.
Einmal Schneider und ein Ausnahmetag mit 4 Wölfen ü40 und einer Dorade 
Die Wölfe gingen an einen alten Mefoblinker und bissen innerhalb 1 Std auf einer Strecke von 50 - 60 m


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Oktober 2021)

Hier ist an Angeln nicht zu denken, aber geile Bilder gab es


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Oktober 2021)

@ Brillendorsch- Es zaehlt das Klima und die schoene Zeit am Mittelmeer. Eins ist, mit dem Fischen wird es von Jahr zu Jahr nicht besser, aber die Heilwirkung fuer die Gesundheit bleibt!

Gruesse juergen


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Oktober 2021)

Na das sieht doch schön aus. Trotz wenig Angeln zu einer anständigen Fischgrillade gekommen. Überraschend, dass du die auf Blinker überlisten konntest. Das hötte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Oktober 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch schön aus. Trotz wenig Angeln zu einer anständigen Fischgrillade gekommen. Überraschend, dass du die auf Blinker überlisten konntest. Das hötte ich nicht gedacht.


ja, habe erst alles Mögliche probiert, die Wölfe jagten vor meinen Füßen und nichts ging. Dann nahm ich als Letztes den etwas 
angerosteten Mefoblinker und zack, auf einmal rappelte es. So ist das manchmal, es gibt Tage da geht nur kurios
Übrigens ist die Größe für die nördliche Adria schon recht ordentlich,  Fische ü45 sind schon extraklasse


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Oktober 2021)

noch ein paar schöne Bilder


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. Oktober 2021)

*Golf de Valencia - Nord*

Ist schon eine Weile her, aber aufgrund der vielen Berichterstattungen, hatte ich es schon vergessen, ueber diesen Tag zu berichten.
Der 27.9.2021,  kein Tag der grossen Fische, aber einer der Spass gemacht hat.

Die Kuriositaet auf Fliegenpaternoster: 3 Amberjack auf Fliegen gleichzeitig, einzigartig, solange ich fische:







Geschleppt auf Mahi-Mahi und einen Fisch gefangen, einer entkam. Foto vom Fisch und von den Lures:













Und Beifang, eine Kiste LT s:







*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. Oktober 2021)

*Golf de Valencia - Nord   - *das war heute ein Ereigniss an der spanischen Mittelmeerkueste- unser Fang: 2 Mahi-Mahi 65 & 75 cm


----------



## fn01 (7. November 2021)

Wo kann man gute paternoster fürs uferangeln in kroatien mit kleinen haken kaufen?


----------



## pulpot (8. November 2021)

fn01 schrieb:


> Wo kann man gute paternoster fürs uferangeln in kroatien mit kleinen haken kaufen?


Was möchtest du denn damit fangen? Köderfische? Ich benutze die hier mit ein wenig Tintenfisch am Haken (gibts bestimmt noch irgendwo anders günstiger):

https://www.amazon.de/Heringsvorfach-Leuchtpunkten-echter-Fischhaut-7720205/dp/B01N300IGV


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. November 2021)

*Golf de Valencia Nord - Novembertrolling auf Amberjack

Die Koeder: *

Black-Cat bestueckt mit Kalamar, vom Fischmarkt, tod fangfrisch

*vz*

Duel Long Bill SP 90 mm  Farbe HAY 12 g

*2 Ausfahrten- das Ergebniss: 5  kleine Amberjack zwischen 1,5 und 3,3 Kilo, drei Fische auf  Kalamar, zwei auf Wobbler.


















*


----------



## fn01 (9. November 2021)

Ich meine Paternoster,welche nur unbeköderte haken in relativ kleinen hakengrößen haben.
Was will ich damit machen?
Vom Boot aus auf grund 3-10m mit kleinen Muschelstücken, Kalamarifetzen usw auf alles angeln was beißt, da wird sicher das eine oder andere mal ein brauchabarer fisch dabei sein.


----------



## pulpot (9. November 2021)

Ja, so benutze ich die. Evtl ist dir die Hakengröße zu klein, dann gibt es ja Heringspaternoster mit größeren Haken, leider ist da immer die Schnur etwas dick fürs klare Adriawasser. Die Fischhaut stört meiner Erfahrung nach nicht, kann aber leicht mit einer Nagelschere entfernt werden. Dagegen scheinen die üblichen goldenen Haken Scheuchwirkung zu haben. Rot oder schwarz ist da besser.

Ansonsten meine ich bei maguro-pro-shop.com Paternoster für die Adria gesehen zu haben, allerdings zu weit höheren Preisen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. November 2021)

Fuer Paternoster fuers Mittelmeer ist der Decathlon gut bestueckt. Ich kaufe die dort:









						Paternoster | Kunstköder | Meeresangeln | Decathlon
					

Im großen Angelsortiment von Decathlon findest du eine Auswahl an preiswerten und fängigen Paternostern | Meeresangeln | Jetzt entdecken!




					www.decathlon.de
				




Da gibt es auch kleine Haken und 0,2 mm line.
Bei uns in Spanien haben die ganz geringe Versandkosten, ab 30 € ist der Versand kostenlos. 

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## fn01 (11. November 2021)

Aber welche wirklich ohne Haut-immitationen und anderen glitzer-fähnchenhabe ich noch immer nicht gefunden? Haben die nicht mehr scheuch-wirkung als nutzen?
Danke für den tipp mit decathlon, die haben zumindest die größe, welche ich will, ich denke aber ich werde die selber bauen, ist eh ne schöne winterbeschäftigung..


----------



## Marlin1 (12. November 2021)

Palometta im Oktober.



Nach einem Jahr Covid Pause hat es mich auch einmal wieder ins Ebro Delta verschlagen. Meine drei Wochen Theorie ist dabei wieder voll aufgegangen.

1 Woche ganz schlechtes Fischen, eine Woche durchwachsen und dann eine gute Angel Woche.



Aber der Reihe nach, bei mir stand auch dieses Jahr die Palometta Jagd wieder ganz oben auf der Agenda.



Die erste Woche war wirklich schlecht zum Fischen, noch nicht einmal die eigentlich allgegenwärtigen Bluefins waren zu finden. Wenige dafür grosse Bachoretta (Little Thunnys) noch weniger Lampugen (MahiMahi) keine Bluefisch und keine Palometta. Lustig war ja das die (Guiedes) die immer Fangen auch in der Woche angeblich Fische fingen, die denen man glauben konnte taten sich allerdings auch sehr schwer.



Die zweite Woche zog das Angeln an und die Bluefins waren wieder da, allerdings nur tief und beim Sardinen Schmeissen, der größte gewogenen diese Woche lag bei über 330 kg. Es wurden in der Woche keine Thune unter 2,20 Meter gefangen. Beim Sardienen Füttern wurden auch größere Mahi Mahi von 3 bis 5 kg. gefangen, auf das 130er Tackle mit 200 Pfund Schnur war das allerdings einfach nur herbeikurbeln von Figth keine Spur.



Das Wasser hatte etwas abgekühlt und die ersten besseren Wolfsbarsche bis 5kg. tauchten auf. Mein Mäuschen fing auch mal wieder einen Palometta.









Die dritte Woche war beim Palometta Angeln dann tatsächlich noch besser, ich konnte, zum Glück, den Abstand zu meiner besseren Hälfte wieder herstellen.









Erstaunlich war, das die Palometta wieder auftauchten, aber überhaupt keine Blufische da waren, das hatte ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Drei der wunderschönen Fische konnte ich auch wieder releasen, der Rest wird jetzt in Deutschland als Sashimi verspeist. Es gibt wirklich schlimmeres.



Das Bluefin Fischen ging auch munter weiter, ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange die Generalidat de Catalunya das Bluefin Fischen (Schlachten) während der Schonzeit und an den Thunfisch Käfigen, mit reichlicher illegaler Entnahme noch zulässt.



Auch eine andere Spezialität des Deltas hat mich nach Deutschland begleitet und wird hier zubereitet und genussvoll verspeist.









Also im großen und ganzen gute Nachrichten aus dem Schnaken verseuchten Ebro Deltra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Beste Grüße

Reinhold


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. November 2021)

Marlin1 Mensch Reinhold, da bin ich aber neidisch! Ne Palometta würde ich auch gern mal wieder fangen. Aber das ist so schwierig geworden, dass man sich schwerlich noch viel dazu motivieren kann. 

Ich war im letzten Urlaub auch mal wieder am Angeln (wer hätte es gedacht) und konnte unter anderem meine Wolfsbarschrechnung aus dem letzten Urlaub begleichen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. November 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mensch Reinhold, da bin ich aber neidisch! Ne Palometta würde ich auch gern mal wieder fangen.



*Dario*, es gibt Tage, da muss man sich entscheiden. An dem Tag, als Reinhold den Palometta fing, wollte ich mit Reinhold rausfahren, ich war im Delta-Ebro- ich erhielt einen Anruf- Mahi-Mahi vor Ort!  Und ich fuhr zu meinem Boot!
Oktober Palometta, vielleicht treffen wir uns mal im Delta alle zusammen, naechstes Jahr.

*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. November 2021)

*Das muesst Ihr lesen:*

Oh man, selbst deutsche Redakteure der Deutschen Zeitung Costa-Blanca Nachrichten fallen ueber uns arme Bootsfischer her:









						Freizeit-Fischerei in Spanien außer Kontrolle: Wenn Hobbyangler zu Raubfischern werden
					

Der private Fischfang übersteigt jene der kommerziellen Fischerei in Spanien um mehr als das Dreifache.




					www.costanachrichten.com
				




Alicante, nun da liegen mehr als tausend  Boote von Auslaendern. Den Professionellen ist das Sportfischen der Auslaender schon lange ein Dorn im Auge. So nach dem Motto, in der Ostsee duerfen die nur noch ein Dorsch am Tag....den Rest koennt Ihr Euch denken, den Fisch mit der Kuehltasche nach Deutschland usw. Was da ueber Englaender und Franzosen gedacht wird...noch uebler!

*Im Golf de Valencia: Es ist Winter- das Wasser hat 16,5 C. *Bonitos, LT,s, Mahi-Mahi sind weg, grosse Dentex sind noch nicht da, aber kleine ca. 1,5 kg gibt es und die:














*und noch ein Bild vom Einlaufen in den Hafen:*






*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. November 2021)

Und nochmal ein kleines Video. Aber keine Sorge, es kommen auch noch bessere Fische


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. November 2021)




----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2021)

So wer es noch nicht gesehen hat: Ich habe am Sonntag das letzte Video von unserem Herbsturlaub hochgeladen. Ein Wahnsinnstag der mit unserem neuen Rekord für Dentex endete. 4 An der Zahl! 






Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat sollte außerdem ein Abo dalassen


----------



## Salt (7. Dezember 2021)

Dies Jahr holt jeder die verpassten Fänge aus 2020 nach
Klasse Fänge Dario, freut mich sehr für euch das es so gut läuft!


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Dezember 2021)

Ja, Wahnsinnsfang.

Gibt es ein Entnahmelimit für diese Fische? Das sehen die Einheimischen/Fischer vllt sehr kritisch ob der Menge / des Gewichtes.

Kam drauf wegen dem eingestellten Artikel von Jürgen Mittelmeer.


R.S.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. Dezember 2021)

Dario, ja Glückwunsch. Freut mich, dass es bei Euch gut gelaufen ist.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. Dezember 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Das muesst Ihr lesen:*
> 
> Oh man, selbst deutsche Redakteure der Deutschen Zeitung Costa-Blanca Nachrichten fallen ueber uns arme Bootsfischer her:
> 
> ...



Interessanter Artikel. Die Sportfischer sind ja wohl nicht gemeint - werden aber darunter leiden müssen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Dezember 2021)

scorp10n77  gratuliere,
Super Fang und klasse Video


----------



## Harrie (7. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Dario,
welche Rute ist das, die Du auf Dentex fischst?


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Dezember 2021)

Das ist eine Custom Jigrute von Jigging Master. Der Blank ist eine three kings bis 300 g.


----------



## Harrie (10. Dezember 2021)

Danke.


----------



## zulu (11. Dezember 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Das muesst Ihr lesen:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Leute gehen tatsächlich davon aus das man jeden Tag etwas fängt und rechnen das aufs Jahr hoch.
Wie oft fährt man und hat nichts.
So dumm kann nur ein Nichtangler sein. Die Profis sind jeden Tag auf dem Meer und verfüttern dazu noch Tonnen von ihrem Beifang.
Jemanden angreifen wollen der einmal im Jahr eine Sternstunde erlebt ?
365 mal fünf sind wie viel Kilo ?
Nur ein Bruchteil davon wird tatsächlich entnommen entgegen der Tonnagen der Berufsfischer die ihre Quoten immer komplett ausschöpfen 
 ihre schwarz vermarkteten Fänge kommen  noch dazu.


Den Schwarzfischern, die ihre Lizenz missbrauchen um damit Geld zu machen , denen darf die Guardia natürlich gerne auf die Finger Klopfen.

DDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

zulu schrieb:


> Diese Leute gehen tatsächlich davon aus das man jeden Tag etwas fängt und rechnen das aufs Jahr hoch.
> Wie oft fährt man und hat nichts.
> So dumm kann nur ein Nichtangler sein. Die Profis sind jeden Tag auf dem Meer und verfüttern dazu noch Tonnen von ihrem Beifang.
> Jemanden angreifen wollen der einmal im Jahr eine Sternstunde erlebt ?
> ...


siehe Ostsee, da läuft es genau so


----------



## Seriola (12. Dezember 2021)

Bestimmte Arten werden in GRE tatsächlich wesentlich erfolgreicher von Hobbyanglern beangelt als von den Berufsfischern wie zb Pagro, Dentex, Zackenbarsche. Hier ist der Schaden tatsächlich zum Teil immens hoch und die Bestände bereits sehr geschrumpft. Viele Menschen dort haben keine Arbeit und daher sehr viel Zeit. Viele machen nichts als aufs Meer fahren, Jiggen und Live Bait trolling. Die Fische werden natürlich wann immer es geht verkauft. Bei 15 bis 20 € /kg kein schlechter "Nebenverdienst". Insofern ist die Behauptung nicht ganz falsch...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (13. Dezember 2021)

*Ihr Mittelmeerfischer,* ich hab diesen Artikel gepostet, dachte jemand bemerkt, was falsch ist, na, ja, die Redakteure der Deutschen Costa-Blanca Nachrichten sind keine Angler- ich kenne die Leute persoenlich.
Anyway:
Im Mittelmeer in Spanien darf man pro Tag 5 kg Fisch pro Lizenz entnehmen oder einen Fisch ueber 5 kg. Ich sag immer- jetzt hab ich einen 1,5 kg Bonito gefangen und danach beisst ein 15 kg LT, was tun?
Es waere doch alles ganz einfach, so wie ueberall in der Welt, wo man wirklich die Bestaende schuetzen will, Anzahl der Fische nach Art pro Tag begrenzen, Schonzeit einfuehren usw.

Und @ seriola, wie recht hast Du:



Seriola schrieb:


> Bestimmte Arten werden in GRE tatsächlich wesentlich erfolgreicher von Hobbyanglern beangelt als von den Berufsfischern wie zb Pagro, Dentex, Zackenbarsche. Hier ist der Schaden tatsächlich zum Teil immens hoch und die Bestände bereits sehr geschrumpft.



Ist auch In Spanien so, Live- baiting auf Dentex und Mero ist der Schluessel zum Erfolg. Und der Schwarzverkauf, der blueht auch bei uns in Spanien. Um das bei Dentex und Mero einzuschraenken, muessen die Angler die Schwanzflosse bei uns  beschneiden, macht niemand, Luftnummer!

Eigentlich, Kontrollen sind bei uns in Spanien selten, aber wenn, dann ist die Guardia Civil nicht zimperlich- es wird simply die gesamte Angelausruestung beschlagnahmt.

*Gruese Jueregen *


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Dezember 2021)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Die Sportfischer sind ja wohl nicht gemeint - werden aber darunter leiden müssen.



*Kay hat es bemerkt*- Kay es gibt keine Sportfischerlizenz. In Spanien sind alle Freizeitfischer dem Gesetz nach gleich. Die Charterunternehmen  haben keine Sonderrechte!  Es gibt auch keine Lizenzen, die uns das Geraet lizenzgebunden, wie in Kroatien, vorschreiben.
In Spanien  gibt es fuer das Mittelmeer eine Anlage 3. Die berechtigt uns, BFT, Schwertfisch u.a.  zu entnehmen, wenn eine Quote fuer Freizeitfischer ausgereicht wurde.


*Ich bin gerade in Tarifa, der suedlichste Punkt der spanischen Festlandkueste !. Hier Bilder von der heimlichen Thunfish-Hauptstadt von Spanien. Rechts der Atlantic, links das Mittelmeer.*


*









*






















*P.S. Afrika ist nur wenige Kilometer entfernt! *


----------



## pulpot (14. Dezember 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Ich bin gerade in Tarifa, der suedlichste Punkt der spanischen Festlandkueste !. Hier Bilder von der heimlichen Thunfish-Hauptstadt von Spanien. Rechts der Atlantic, links das Mittelmeer.*



Oh Mann, im März werden es schon 20 Jahre, als ich das letzte Mal dort war. Die Zeit rast nur so. Ist es immer noch so windig dort, es war am Strand kaum auszuhalten ...



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *
> Anhang anzeigen 392849
> *


Das Bild ist doch spiegelverkehrt, oder ?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Dezember 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Das Bild ist doch spiegelverkehrt, oder ?




*Das Bild ist nicht spiegelverkehrt. Das ist auf dem Weg zur Festung.  *Auf die Festung darf man nicht mehr. Das Fischen um die Burg wurde verboten, weil Boote zerschellt sind aufgrund der Winde und dort wohl Angler ertrunken sind!

Wenn Du diesen Ort kennst, kennst Du sicher auch den  absoluten TOP- Ort der spanischen Angler auf die Delikatessen: Mero, Dentex und Pargo!, oder? Ist ja nur ein paar Kilometer weg von Tarifa!


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Dezember 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Ihr Mittelmeerfischer,* ich hab diesen Artikel gepostet, dachte jemand bemerkt, was falsch ist, na, ja, die Redakteure der Deutschen Costa-Blanca Nachrichten sind keine Angler- ich kenne die Leute persoenlich.
> Anyway:
> *Im Mittelmeer in Spanien darf man pro Tag 5 kg Fisch pro Lizenz entnehmen oder einen Fisch ueber 5 kg. Ich sag immer- jetzt hab ich einen 1,5 kg Bonito gefangen und danach beisst ein 15 kg LT, was tun?*
> .....
> ...



Rein zum Verständnis - wer mit dem Boot zum Angeln rausfährt braucht als "Freizeitangler" in Spanien eine Lizenz - stimmt das so?

Entschuldigt bitte meine naive Frage, weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe.

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Salt (14. Dezember 2021)

Jeder braucht in Spanien ne Lizens.
Ufer, Boot, Speerfischen...alles unterschiedlich geregelt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Rein zum Verständnis - wer mit dem Boot zum Angeln rausfährt braucht als "Freizeitangler" in Spanien eine Lizenz - stimmt das so?


Genau so ist das. Egal ob Kanu, Tretboot oder Schlauchboot: Man benoetigt eine Lizenz um vom Boot aus fischen zu duerfen! Mit der Lizenz fuer das Ufer darf man  nur vom Ufer fischen! Die einzige Ausnahme sind geguidete Charterboote, die haben dann eine eigene Lizenz.


Salt schrieb:


> Ufer, Boot, Speerfischen...alles unterschiedlich geregelt.


Olaf, nicht verwechseln, wir sprechen hier ueber das Mittelmeer. In ganz Spanien gibt es die  drei Lizenzen Ufer, Boot und Speerfishing.  Beim Fanglimit gilt fuer alle drei Lizenzen im Mittelmeer:  5 kg oder ein Fisch ueber 5 kg!  Atlantik und Kanaren, da ist einiges anders, sowohl was die Limite betrifft , auch Live-baiten und Chumming ist teilweise regional verboten!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab mal durchgefegt.

Tolle Berichte und Bilder eurer Fänge, zeigt ihr hier immer Männer!
DANKE und weiter so.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2021)

Katalonien ist da wohl die Ausnahme.
1 Lizenz reicht für Boot, Ufer und Fluss.


----------



## zulu (16. Dezember 2021)

Seriola schrieb:


> Bestimmte Arten werden in GRE tatsächlich wesentlich erfolgreicher von Hobbyanglern beangelt als von den Berufsfischern wie zb Pagro, Dentex, Zackenbarsche. Hier ist der Schaden tatsächlich zum Teil immens hoch und die Bestände bereits sehr geschrumpft. Viele Menschen dort haben keine Arbeit und daher sehr viel Zeit. Viele machen nichts als aufs Meer fahren, Jiggen und Live Bait trolling. Die Fische werden natürlich wann immer es geht verkauft. Bei 15 bis 20 € /kg kein schlechter "Nebenverdienst". Insofern ist die Behauptung nicht ganz falsch...


Also hier fangen die Gewerbetreibenden genau mit den gleichen Methoden an zu fischen wie es die Hobbyfischer vormachen, die sind ja nicht doof.
Da werden ein paar Billiglöhner angeheuert , alle jiggen und schon sind die Kisten voll, schon gleicht sich alles aus.

Es gibt Profis mit Lizenz die machen  alles platt mit Rute und Rolle ganz einach.
Da bringt es nichts auf die wenigen ehrlichen zu schimpfen.

Nichts desto Trotz, Angeln schadet dem Meer sicher mehr als man selber wahr haben will.
Darum fahren wir ja auch nicht so oft und zehren von unseren Glücksfängen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. Dezember 2021)

zulu schrieb:


> *Da werden ein paar Billiglöhner angeheuert , alle jiggen und schon sind die Kisten voll*,



In Griechenland scheint es wirklich noch viele Mero, Dentex u.a. Koestlichkeiten zu geben. So mal Kiste voll jiggen mit Billiglohnarbeitern. In Spanien sind diese Fische schwer erarbeitet. 

*Gruesse Juergen

Anbei mal ein paar Weihnachtsbilder aus Spanien:




*


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2021)

zulu Das kann ich mir ja wirklich in Spanien (Mittelmeer) auch garnicht vorstellen. Das würde sich im Leben nicht lohnen  Aber wenn man sich Jigging Videos aus den Tropen anschaut, dann bin ich mir da auch recht sicher, dass sich das lohnt.


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Dezember 2021)

Im Ionischen Meer rund um die Diapontischen Inseln gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Berufsfischern, die bevorzugt mit Rote und Rolle fischen und ihre Netze fast nur noch zum Fang von Ködern (Sepien) nutzen. Daneben gibt es auch einige Leute, die vom Sportfischen her kommend inzwischen legale gewerbliche Lizenzen erworben haben. Darunter zum Beispiel einer der höchsten Furuno-Vertreter des Landes mit einem Echolot-Equipment im gut fünfstelligen Bereich an Bord seines Ribs.
Die Leute fahren ihre Posten ab, schauen was da ist, wenn nichts beißt geht es weiter.
Zackenbarsche sind hier noch recht häufig, nach Osten hin vor allem Sfyrida - weißer Zackenbarsch-, nach Südwesten hin vor allem Stira - Gestreifter Zackenbarsch.
Daneben gibt es alle Roten in guten Größen und Amberjack bis an den Zentnerbereich ran.
Die Leute beschäftigen sich sehr intensiv damit und haben ihre guten Plätze und Schleppstrecken bereits seit Ewigkeiten und räumen ordentlich ab.
Was sie tun ist legal, weil sie halt die entsprechenden Lizenzen haben.
Ich weiß, dass es auch unter "Sportfischern" schwarze Schafe gibt, insbesondere unter den Speerfischern.
Mittlerweile rüstet aber auch die Küstenwache auf und hat auf dem (nord-)westlichsten Zipfel Griechenlads, Othonoi, einen Posten eingerichtet.
Zuvor war die Küstenwache weit entfernt und unterbesetzt.
Wie man sich das plötzlich leisten kann, keine Ahnung.
Vermutlich stecken dahinter EU-Gelder zur Sicherung der EU-Außengrenzen.

Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. Dezember 2021)

*Ich will ja nicht unhoeflich erscheinen*, aber , wer postet regelmaessig Dentexfaenge, Dario und wir- sonst noch jemand? Darios TK ist gut gefuellt, unsere auch. Zackenbarsch, die werden bei uns mit Harpune gejagt. In Madrid wird ein ca. 3 kg Fisch fuer 250 € verkauft.
So toll kann das doch alles nicht sein in Croatien und Griechenland, oder? Sonst wuerde doch mal ein Urlauber einen Dentex oder Zackenbarsch posten!

*Ein schoenes Weihnachtsfest Euch allen, lasst Euch reich beschenken!

Gruesse Inga & Juergen*


----------



## Seriola (22. Dezember 2021)

Mir fallen spontan 3 Möglichkeiten ein:
A - es handelt sich nur um Gerüchte 
B - wenige besitzen die Möglichkeiten wie Dario 
C - es gibt noch Leute mit etwas Selbstachtung welche nicht jeden untermaßigen Fisch fotografieren. 

PS: Du erwähnst Deine Fische im selben Kontext wie die von Dario? Sehr gewagt würde ich meinen  Denn: dafür das Du fast aufm Boot wohnst und Dario nur 2-3x im Jahr zum Fischen fährt würde ich an deiner Stelle den Ball ganz flach halten und von solchen Vergleichen absehen 

Nichts für Ungut, ist nur die Wahrheit - nichts persönliches


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2021)

Agamben, Agamben - Giorgio Agamben ! Guten Abend Männers (und ggf die eine oder andere Frau welche hier mitlesen tut)!

Lange ist es her, dass ich hier (mit-)geschrieben habe, daher ein kleiner Zwischenbericht was ich so treibe.
Mittlerweile lebe ich nun schon (mit kurzen Unterbrechungen) ein ganzes Jahr auf meiner kleinen Insel im nördl. Dalmatien.  Der Großteil meiner Zeit
wende ich für die Intensive Betreuung meiner stark Pflegebedürftigen alten Eltern auf. Es ist mehr oder weniger beinahe ein 24 Std. Job.
Dies und die Tatsache, keinen Internetzugang gehabt zu haben, sind die Gründe für meine AB Abstinenz. Zum Glück hat sich dass gerade geändert 
Nach und nach werde ich nun das verpaßte nachlesen und freue mich jetzt schon darauf!
Selbst kann ich eigentlich nicht so recht viel berichten.. die üblichen Fänge (WoBa etc.) sowie jetzt wieder Kopffüßler.. Auch komme ich kaum noch los zum angeln, selbst wenn es meine "Care-Aufgaben" zulassen, bin ich eher im Gärtner- und Obstforen besser aufgehoben als bei den Anglern^^.
Da sind Obst- & Olivenbäume, Bohnen, Erbsen, Pferdebohnen, Kichererbsen, Mangold und Kartoffeln, Salate und vieles mehr zu pflanzen, Holz zu machen,
Urbarmachung von Brachflächen etc.pp. weit wichtiger, als der einen oder anderen Fischart nachzustellen ..
Sollte sich die Richtung, in welche die Menschheit geschoben werden soll, gar weiter verstärken, werden für mich Holzboote und Tradition, sprich ein Fischerforum wichtiger als das Anglerboard. Also hoffen wir dass sich das Blatt wenden wird! Sonst langweile ich euch demnächst mit Langleinen, Netzen, Reusen, nächtlichem Fischstechen usw^^..

Jürgen - zum Dentextopic: In Kroatien werden die schon gefangen.. Gib einfach in die Suchmaschiene deiner Wahl "Zubatac" und "Panula" ein. Habe weit vorne in diesem Trööt oft dazu was geschrieben, Pasmanac hat sogar seine ganz persönliche Bauanleitung hier eingestellt gehabt. Hier auf der Insel kassieren Rentner mit Holzboot und 2taktmotörchen an Haus(unterwasser)bergen täglich/wöchentlich gute Exemplare ein, aber diese Jungs fotografieren(mit analogen Kameras) noch nicht einmal besonders kapitale Fänge, geschweige  denn stellen sie gar ins Internet^^ .. dennen ist ein Smartphone schon viel zu technisch^^..

Für Griechenland kann ich kaum was zu sagen, jedoch feier ich (feierte ich) Sotosvasi`s wirklich tollen Kanal:




			https://www.youtube.com/user/sotosvasi/videos
		


Allen ganz liebe Grüße, Kraft und die besten Wünsche für die Zukunft!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
Und die die am Wasser sind natürlich viel Erfolg mit dem Weihnachtsdentex.


----------



## glavoc (24. Dezember 2021)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


Ebenfalls & auch von mir frohe Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch in ein besseres 2022!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nein- zwanzig, zweiundzwanzig* muß* besser werden!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2021)

auch von mir natürlich frohe, gesegnete Feiertage


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Dezember 2021)

*Ich habe die Meinungen aus Griechenland und Croatien gehoer*t-

hier meine aus Spanien. Ich bin die Kueste von Barcelona bis Tarifa, dem suedlichsten Punkt der spanischen Kueste gefahren. Es gibt nirgendwo den typischen Dezember Mittelmeerfisch, weder Sargo, noch "Rote", noch Brassen, geschweige Dentex oder gar Zackenbarsch  in den Restaurants  zu essen, nur unter der Hand, mit zu fluesterer Preisen.  Seit diesem Jahr sind entgueltig die Zuchtfische WoBa und Dorade von den Speisekarten bekannter Restaurants verschwunden. Der spanische Buerger laesst sich nicht mehr veralbern, er will frischen Fisch aus dem Meer und es gibt keinen. Kopffuessler aus dem Mittelmeer erzielen utopische Preise, wie auch Gambas.
In Billigrestaurants gibt es Lachs und Zuchthunfisch zu essen. 
*Das heisst aber nicht, dass erfahrene Angler nichts fangen! 

Gruesse Juergen

P:S. Hier mal ein Bild von einem typischen Restaurant bei uns , geschlossen. Es gibt keinen Fisch!




*


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Dezember 2021)

Das Fanglimit von 5 kg stimmt halt auch einfach nicht


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das Fanglimit von 5 kg stimmt halt auch einfach nicht



Es gibt in Spanien und auch in Kroatien ein Limit von 5 kg. Glavoc Deinen Like und Dario, Deinen Text soll verstehen wer will- ist Euch das Limit zu hoch oder zu niedrig?
In Spanien sollte das Limit bis auf 3 kg runtergesetzt werden und mit dem neuen Tierschutzgesetz sollte Live-baiten verboten werden. Die Angler haben sich mit Demos behauptet. Es bleibt bei uns, wie es ist! Eine Angellizenz bekommt man in Spanien immer noch ohne Pruefung, aber wenn man sich einen Hund anschafft, braucht man eine Pruefung!
Auf ein Neues Jahr 2022- mit weniger persoenlichen Angriffen und sachlichen Diskussionen.
*Gruesse Juergen*

P.S. Lieber Besen, danke fuers kehren!


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Januar 2022)

_Edit by Mod!_
Auf meine Lizenz gilt ein Limit von 10 kg + einen großen Fisch. Und wir sind zu zweit.

Ich hab mich außerdem gerade zwei Wochen massiv abgemüht überhaupt einen Dentex zu fangen und diverse Tage keinen Biss bekommen. Mein schlechtes Gewissen an einem guten Tag welche mitgenommen zu haben hält sich echt in Grenzen  Die hätten wir übrigens auch mit einen Limit von 5kg mitnehmen dürfen. Die Limits sind so hoch, die sind kaum zu erreichen.

Den allermeisten hier wünsche ich dann noch ein frohes neues Jahr, hoffentlich ein bisschen besser als das letzte und reichlich Fische!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Auf meine Lizenz gilt ein Limit von 10 kg + einen großen Fisch. Und wir sind zu zweit.



Wir können nicht jeden Post auf sachliche Korrekheit prüfen.
Also unterlasst die persönliche Anzickerei und postet gern links zu amtlichen Quellen o.ä. um Unklarheiten/Fehlinformationen auszuräumen.
Danke!


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir können nicht jeden Post auf sachliche Korrekheit prüfen.
> Also unterlasst die persönliche Anzickerei und postet gern links zu amtlichen Quellen o.ä. um Unklarheiten/Fehlinformationen auszuräumen.
> Danke!


Entschuldige, dass ich mich dagegen wehre wenn man mir permanent mit sowas an den Leim geht…


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2022)

Darum sollte man eventuelle Einwände mit verlässlichen Quellen belegen anstatt mit Zickereien.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Auf meine Lizenz gilt ein Limit von 10 kg + einen großen Fisch.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Darum sollte man eventuelle Einwände mit verlässlichen Quellen belegen anstatt mit Zickereien.


Interessante Lizenz- ich bin ja auch oft im Ebro-Delta und das ist auch Katalonien- aber die haben da von solchen Lizenzen noch nicht gehoert! In diesem Sinne- wie sagt die Angelbord Redaktion- die Quelle?

Vielleicht aber einmal ein paar Worte zur Organisation des spanischen Staates. Obwohl er foederativ organisiert ist, gibt es bestimmte Gesetze, die nicht im Rahmen der Entscheidungen der Autonomen Republiken liegen. Dazu gehoert auch das Gesetz ueber die Fanglimite. Die Republiken koennen das Gesetz nach unten veraendern, aber nicht die beschlossenen Limite, 5 kg + ein groesserer Fisch, nach oben erhoehen. Aber wer weiss, ..........Hast Du das wirklich noetig Dario so zu diskutieren?


*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2022)

Moin und Frohes Neues !

Vllt. ist es zumutbar/möglich , ein Bild von einer entsprechenden Lizenz zu posten - wo man das herauslesen kann?!

Also KlarTEXT. - sachlich und ohne Häme?!

Das interessiert hier doch JEDEN Mitleser- was man für Limits hat !

Danke im Voraus für´s Einstellen !

R.S.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Januar 2022)

Wenn ichZeit habe suche ich das raus. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, hier braucht sich echt keiner wundern, dass keiner mehr etwas schreibt. So ein toxisches Klima


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Januar 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin und Frohes Neues !
> 
> Vllt. ist es zumutbar/möglich , ein Bild von einer entsprechenden Lizenz zu posten - wo man das herauslesen kann?!
> 
> ...


Das steht auf der Lizenz nicht drauf. Ist anders als in Deutschland mit den Gewässerkarten


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir können nicht jeden Post auf sachliche Korrekheit prüfen.
> Also unterlasst die persönliche Anzickerei und* postet gern links zu amtlichen Quellen o.ä. um Unklarheiten/Fehlinformationen auszuräumen.*
> Danke!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Januar 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Vllt. ist es zumutbar/möglich , ein Bild von einer entsprechenden Lizenz zu posten - wo man das herauslesen kann?!



Hier mal ein Artikel zu den neuesten Bestimmungen. Neu war die Hakenlaenge und die Bootsabstaende zu Berufsfischern. Limit 5kg pro Person hat sich nicht veraendert!









						Nueva regulación de la pesca marítima recreativa | WeFish
					

Desde WeFish vamos a resumir y explicar los puntos más importantes y polémicos de esta nueva regulación de la pesca marítima recreativa.




					wefish.app
				




Tut es in Google Uebersetzer- Ihr werdet es verstehen!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wenn ichZeit habe suche ich das raus.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, hier braucht sich echt keiner wundern, dass keiner mehr etwas schreibt. So ein toxisches Klima



Such raus.
Mit Fakten und ohne Zickerei wird das Klima sicher besser.


----------



## glavoc (2. Januar 2022)

Frohes neues 2022! Wer möchte, darf sehr gerne für Kroatien nachlesen^^ 



			Pravilnik o športskom i rekreacijskom ribolovu na moru
		


einfach ins Übersetzungsprogramm eingeben & staunen..
lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2022)

OT wird gelöscht und selbstverständlich sind hier Fakten erwünscht.
Wie soll sich der unbedarfte User denn sonst ein Bild darüber machen wer "recht" hat?

Es muss ja irgendwo niedergerschrieben sein welche Vorschriften da gelten.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Januar 2022)

In Spanien werden Verfuegungen im Staatsanzeiger veroeffentlicht. Das heisst hier BOE (Diario oficial Boletín Oficial del Estado) und Bestimmungen fuer das Freizeitfischen werden  durch das Secretariat  General de Pesca / also das fuers Fischen zustaendige Sekretariat veroeffentlicht. Das gesamte Werk mit allen Aenderungen zu posten, ist sicher nicht sinnvoll, da jeder Angler beim Erwerb seiner Lizenz zumindest in unserer Generalitaet ein Infoblat mit den Bestimmungen und Mindestmassen erhaelt. Ist in der Form so aehnlich, wie Glavoc es  von Croatien postete. 
Ich werde Ende Januar meine Lizenz erneuern- stelle dann gerne das neue Infoblatt ins Bord.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2022)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ich werde Ende Januar meine Lizenz erneuern- stelle dann gerne das neue Infoblatt ins Bord.



Das ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit.


----------



## fn01 (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo! 
Wo bestellt ihr eire Oktopuss Skirts (am besten schon geriggt)
Bei welchem Online shop hat man zum Topwater Trolling generell die beste Auswahl?
Danke und ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Salt (3. Januar 2022)

glavoc schrieb:


> Frohes neues 2022!


Frohes Neues euch allen auch von mir!
Hoffen wir, das Reisen 2022 wieder einfacher möglich sein wird.

glavoc schön dich wieder hier zu sehen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2022)

glavoc schrieb:


> Frohes neues 2022! Wer möchte, darf sehr gerne für Kroatien nachlesen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo glavoc , schön wieder von Dir zu lesen.
Mindestmaße gibt es ja nicht viele in HR und 30cm für Dentex ist auch nicht viel.
Eine Mengenbegrenzung wie sie Juergen Mittelmeer schilderte kann ich auch nicht finden.
Es scheint also rund ums Mittelmeer sehr unterschiedlich geregelt zu sein


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Eine Mengenbegrenzung wie sie @Juergen Mittelmeer schilderte kann ich auch nicht finden.
> Es scheint also rund ums Mittelmeer sehr unterschiedlich geregelt zu sein



*"The maximum allowed daily catch is 5 kg of fish and marine organisms."*

schreibt man  z.B. hier:









						Fishing licenses information's - 2022 - Fishing License in Croatia - SUB.hr
					

Fishing licenses information's   Frequently asked questions about sport fishing at sea in Croatia  1. Where can I buy a license for sport fisheries at sea in Croatia?  Licenses can be ordered and bought at our official web pages www.sub.hr after the payment was made. Our club Is authorized...




					sub.hr
				




So kenne ich es auch aus den Foren. Aber ich bin kein HR- Experte!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Januar 2022)

So tut mir Leid, dass ich gestern nicht dazu gekommen bin hier nochmal drauf einzugehen. Ich war unterwegs und vom Handy wollte ich das nicht raussuchen. 

Also: Ich angel ja in Katalonien und meine Lizenz beziehe ich über die Generalitat de Catalunya (Gencat). 








						Pesca recreativa
					

Llicències, concursos, talles mínimes, normativa




					agricultura.gencat.cat
				



Da sich ja keiner Gesetzestexte durchlesen will: Wenn ich auf der offiziellen Seite vom GenCat auf Preguntes Frecuentes geht (FAQs) ist direkt der erste Punkt: Was darf ich angeln? 




Und da ist der erste Punkt: Fische 10 kg, Kopffüßer (Sepia, Krake, Kalmar) 5 kg. 

Das steht auf der offiziellen Seite des Katalanischen Amts für diese Dinge. 

Es gibt hier übrigens auch ein sehr nettes Infoblättchen mit schönen Illustrationen zu vielen Fischen, ihren Laichzeiten, wenn vorhanden Schonzeit bzw. Jagdzeit und den gesetzlichen Mindestmaßen. Die sind wie schon vielseits diskutiert teilweise absurd gering. Ich lasse euch den Link hier auch nochmal da. Ist auch ohne die Sprache zu kennen eine Ansicht wert: http://agricultura.gencat.cat/web/....ocuments/fitxers-binaris/guia-especies-pr.pdf

Es gibt einen *Vorschlag* diese Bestimmungen zu ändern. Eine Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Punkte hat Jürgen oben gepostet. Das ganze hat dieses Jahr ziemlich viel Aufruhr in der Szene verursacht, weil es unter anderem teilweise das Angeln vom Kayak komplett ausschließt abhängig von der Region. Meines Wissen ist das noch nicht durch, Teile davon werden kommen. Sind auch sinnvoll. 

Das ist alles was ich dazu zu sagen habe. Ich erwarte jetzt, dass die persönlichen Anfeindungen diesbezüglich dann aufhören oder eben vom Moderator dann auch gelöscht werden.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> da ist der erste Punkt: Fische 10 kg, Kopffüßer (Sepia, Krake, Kalmar) 5 kg


*Dario, mit den 10 kg in Katalonien hast Du recht!*

Ich schrieb daher schon vorbeugend, denn bei Katalonien weiss man nie:



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Die Republiken koennen das Gesetz nach unten veraendern, aber nicht die beschlossenen Limite, 5 kg + ein groesserer Fisch, nach oben erhoehen. Aber wer weiss, ..........



Bei uns in der Generaltaet Valencia und bis an die Suedspitze Spaniens Tarifa gilt 5 kg.
In Madrid liegt bereits der Entwurf die gesamte Lizenzerteilung zu vereinheitlichen. Allerdings sperrt sich da Katalonien dagegen.
Leider hat unsere Generalitaet nicht so eine schoene Website, wie Euer Ministerium.
Daher hier noch einmal die Regeln bei uns. Wefish hat die gut zusammengefasst!  Wem es Spass macht, der kann auch die dort angegeben Gesetze nachlesen. Kann ja sein es kommt mal ein Urlauber zu uns und der bekommt ein Infoblatt noch immer im Amt- so hoffe ich wenigstens!

*Gruesse Juergen*










						Normativa de pesca en la Comunidad Valenciana - WeFish
					

¿Estás planeando salir a pescar en Valencia, Alicante y Castellón? Echa un vistazo a la normativa de pesca de la Comunidad Valenciana.




					wefish.app


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das ist alles was ich dazu zu sagen habe. Ich erwarte jetzt, dass die persönlichen Anfeindungen diesbezüglich dann aufhören oder eben vom Moderator dann auch gelöscht werden.



*Dario,*

was die Moderation betrifft, da sollten wir ehrlich sein. Dein und mein Beitrag zu den Fischrestaurants wurde geloescht und ein Beitrag von Seriola.
Fischrestaurants: Da nun die Gemueter abgekeuhlt sind noch einmal ein paar Worte dazu und hier eine Speisekarte von einem gehobenen Turi-Restaurant in Denia. Was steht da, fangfrische Fische aus dem Meer auf Anfrage! Und WoBa wild fuer 57 € Kilo!  Yellowfin aus unserem Meer??? So funktioniert das fuer Turis- Spanier wird man in solchen Restaurants nicht mehr finden!  Und man wird auch kein Restaurant in Denia finden, wo man ala Carte Dentex und diverse andere Winterfische ordern kann, obwohl Denia eine TOP-Location zum Angeln fuer diese Spezies ist. Denia ist mein Zweitwohnsitz und Firmensitz - ich kenne das Restaurant und war dort oft Essen- allerdings Angus!
Ich denke niemand will hier wissen, was ein Dentex u.a. kostet und das man einen Anruf bekommt, wenn es welchen gibt!
Die Moderation hat schon recht-  es lesen sicher auch Aussenstehende das Anglerboard- zum Teufel was sollen die ueber bestimmte Auftritte hier denken!

*Gruesse Juergen*






						Restaurante Republic international food and drink | Marina de Denia, Spain
					

Republic is an international restaurant and lounge bar in Denia, Spain




					republicdenia.com
				




*


			https://republicdenia.com/menus/2022/GB.pdf
		

*


----------



## Krallblei (4. Januar 2022)

Wolfbarsch 57Euro.  

Boar ich beliefer die und werde reich


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2022)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *"The maximum allowed daily catch is 5 kg of fish and marine organisms."*
> 
> schreibt man  z.B. hier:
> 
> ...


wie überall auf der Welt gilt ausschließlich dass, was auf der amtlichen Erlaubnis und im amtl. Gesetzestext steht.
Was irgendwer da hineininterpretiert und auf einer "offiziell" anmutenden Website postet ist vollkommen unrelevant.
glavoc postete uns den amtlichen Gesetzestext. Da ist außer für Muscheln und Austern (5Kg) nirgends von einer Mengenbegrenzung.
die Rede.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2022)

In Artikel 4 Absatz 3 steht 2 Kg für lebende Muscheln und 5 Kg für Mittelmeermiesmuscheln.
Bei Fischen ist keine Mengenbegrenzung aufgeführt.
Dieses Jahr sind Bonitos in der Bucht aufgetaucht, die kommen nur alle paar Jahre in die Bucht.
Da müsste man ja nach 1 - 2 Fischen aufhören.
Das macht niemand, da holen die Polizisten ihre Angel und fangen was geht


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2022)

Gebührenhöhe für einzelne Genehmigungsarten

Artikel 5

(1) Die Höhe des Ausgleichs für bestimmte Arten von Lizenzen wird in der HRK wie folgt festgesetzt:


Die Gebühren für die Erlaubnis sind der Hammer.
Als Rentner für 100 Kuna die Jahreskarte. das sind gerade mal 13,50 Euro. für ganze Kroatische Adria




OrdinaleBerechtigungstypSportgebührFreizeitgebühr1.Für einen (1) Tag60602.In drei (3) Tagen1501503.In sieben (7) Tagen3003004.Tagesgenehmigungen für große Fische120wird nicht ausgestellt5.Dreitägige Angelscheine für Angelgeräte für große Fische300wird nicht ausgestellt6.Sieben-Tages-Angelscheine für Angelgeräte für große Fische600wird nicht ausgestellt7.Jahresgenehmigung für Minderjährige und Behinderte des Heimatkrieges der Republik Kroatien (im Folgenden HRVI)101008.Jahresbewilligung für Rentner oder Personen, die das 65. Lebensjahr vollendet haben601009.Jahresbewilligung für Erwachsene bis 65 Jahre35050010.Jahresgenehmigung für Personen ab 65 Jahren, die auf den Inseln und der Halbinsel Peljesac wohnen, wie in der Sonderregelung für Inseln festgelegtwird nicht ausgestelltkostenlos ausgestellt11.Jahresgenehmigung für stagnierendes Dämpfen20020012.Jährliche Fanglizenz für Fischjagdgipfel20020013.Jahreslizenz für die Fischerei auf Ostim10010014.Jahresgenehmigung für den Einsatz von Künstlichem Licht10010015.Jährliche Fanglizenz für Angelgeräte für große Fische700Es wird nicht ausgestellt


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Januar 2022)

Moin,

was bedeuten 11 und 15?

Was ist "Dämpfen" - und darf man keine großen Fische fangen?! 




R.S.


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> [...] und darf man keine großen Fische fangen?!
> 
> ...


Das bezieht sich meines Wissens nach aufs Big-Game, also Thun usw. und die Lizenzen kriegt man nicht so einfach.
Grüße
David


----------



## pulpot (5. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bei Fischen ist keine Mengenbegrenzung aufgeführt.



Mir war so als hätte letztes Jahr auf meiner 2-Wochen-Genehmigung max 7Kg Fisch pro Tag gestanden. So hatte es mir jedenfalls auch die Angelladenbesitzerin in Rab gesagt ...


----------



## glavoc (5. Januar 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was bedeuten 11 und 15?
> 
> Was ist "Dämpfen" - und darf man keine großen Fische fangen?!


Hallo,

nr. 11 - Jahreslizenz für "stehende" Langleinenfischerei/ähnlich deutschen Aalschnüren 200 Kuna (maximale Hakenanzahl 100 St.)
nr. 15 -Jahreslizenz für den Fang mittels Haken auf große Fische 700 Kuna

Nr. 12 - Fischfang mit Reusen, 13 Fischstechen, 14 künstliche Lichtquellen..
Übrigens berechtigt die Sportlizenz das Harpunieren mit bis zu zwei Harpunen.
Erlaubt sind zusätzlich noch zwei Fallen zum Fangen des großen Meereswurms.

Für die "kleine Fischerei" sprich >Netze ist eine weitere Erlaubnis nötig.

allen lg

pulpot  - ja, gut möglich.. ändert sich hin und wieder.. so hatte ich auch einmal max 5 kg plus zwei kapitale draufstehen.

allen lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> und darf man keine großen Fische fangen?!


wir sind ja meißtens Freizeitangler, als Sportfischer/Angler werden die Guides bezeichnet, die professionell auf Thun fischen.
Für uns ist also nur die Freizeitgebühr interessant, es sei denn man möchte Thun fangen, dann fällt zusätzlich zur Jahresgebühr 
für Freizeitfischer die Tages bzw. 3-Tagegebühr Sportfischer für Angelgerät Ü30lbs auf große Fische an


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Mir war so als hätte letztes Jahr auf meiner 2-Wochen-Genehmigung max 7Kg Fisch pro Tag gestanden. So hatte es mir jedenfalls auch die Angelladenbesitzerin in Rab gesagt ...


auf meiner Karte stand nix dergleichen.
Möglich, dass das regional unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird, wobei die Karte aber in ganz HR gültig ist


----------



## glavoc (5. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
die Lizenz gilt für die gesamte Küste (gleich). Sportlizenz ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Thunfische jagen! Sportlizenz berechtigt an Wettkämpfen teilzunehmen, daher kommt ja auch noch ein weiterer Betrag für den Verband hinzu.. auch die Harpunierer benötigen diese Lizenz. Zudem brauchst du die zum Trolling bei mit bis maximal 30 lb (Rute oder Rollenbremse) Beschränkung. Alles bissle kompliziert, leider, ich weiß^^.
allen einen lieben Gruß!


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2022)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Lizenz gilt für die gesamte Küste (gleich). Sportlizenz ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Thunfische jagen! Sportlizenz berechtigt an Wettkämpfen teilzunehmen, daher kommt ja auch noch ein weiterer Betrag für den Verband hinzu.. auch die Harpunierer benötigen diese Lizenz. Zudem brauchst du die zum Trolling bei mit bis maximal 30 lb (Rute oder Rollenbremse) Beschränkung. Alles bissle kompliziert, leider, ich weiß^^.
> allen einen lieben Gruß!


Danke für die Richtigstellung.
Da wurde mir dann wohl falsch übersetzt.


----------



## broki (6. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, hier braucht sich echt keiner wundern, dass keiner mehr etwas schreibt. So ein toxisches Klima



Wohl wahr..


----------



## fn01 (8. Januar 2022)

Heisst das, dass mit de sportfishing Lizenz in Hr die Rolle oder die Rute über 30lbs sein darf, also dass nur ein Teil unter 30lbs sein muüss?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

fn01 schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass mit de sportfishing Lizenz in Hr die Rolle oder die Rute über 30lbs sein darf, also dass nur ein Teil unter 30lbs sein muüss?


nein, dass bedeutet dass die gesamte Kombi unter 30lbs sein muss


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, hier braucht sich echt keiner wundern, dass keiner mehr etwas schreibt. So ein toxisches Klima


na ja, Du weißt doch, dass es nur 2 oder 3 Leute sind.
Da können wir doch mit umgehen.
Oder?


----------



## glavoc (9. Januar 2022)

fn01 schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass mit de sportfishing Lizenz in Hr die Rolle oder die Rute über 30lbs sein darf, also dass nur ein Teil unter 30lbs sein muüss?


Hallo,
hast du schon mal über eine Handleine nachgedacht?


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fishing+handline+sailing+boat
		

Unser Seebär Zulu hat sie schon öfters hier empfohlen..

Wir hatten das Thema schon öfters.. Falls du noch nicht die Suchfunktion benutzt hast, hier eine Übersicht:





						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: segelboot kroatien
					






					www.anglerboard.de
				




dir lg & bei Fragen - fragen..


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch Nur sind die eben sehr präsent. Nach meinem letzten Beitrag wurde mir seitenlang eine Regulariendiskussion um die Ohren gepfeffert. War echt toll. 

glavoc Wenn die Handleine auch nur 30 lbs haben darf, dann aber viel Spaß bei einem guten Fisch …


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo Dario!
nö - dass ist es ja gerade.. die ist ja nicht reguliert^^ .. sonst würde es ja , wie du auch schreibst, keinen Sinn machen. Daher darf ja mit der "Panula" (also Monofile zwischen 0,8-1.2 mm) und der rekreativen Lizenz gefischt werden..
Dir  einen lieben Gruß


----------



## daci7 (10. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch Nur sind die eben sehr präsent. Nach meinem letzten Beitrag wurde mir seitenlang eine Regulariendiskussion um die Ohren gepfeffert. War echt toll.
> 
> glavoc Wenn die Handleine auch nur 30 lbs haben darf, dann aber viel Spaß bei einem guten Fisch …


Lieber Dario,

es gibt hier eine Menge stiller Mitleser, die sich über deine Beiträge freuen!
Ich fände es jedenfalls sehr schade, wenn du wegen persönlichen Indifferenzen weniger postest.
Besonders deine Berichte inklusive Fotos und Videos (!!!) sind regelmäßig der Hammer und versüßen einem den grauen Tag - besonders, wenn man wegen Pest, Kindern, Hausbau und Arbeit EWIG nicht mehr vor Ort war!

Beste Grüße
David


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2022)

Ja dann nur für dich  

Habs nicht rechtzeitig zum neuen Jahr geschafft, aber habe noch einen Film mit den Fängen vom letzten Jahr zusammengeschnitten. Ich muss sagen rückblickend war das Jahr mal wieder absolut der Hammer.


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. Januar 2022)

So ist es nicht, dass sich keiner mehr für deine Beiträge interessiert. 
Es ist doch in allen Foren totale Corona Lähmung. Wir sind alle beschäftigt, von Impfung zu Impfung von test zu Test und einem Formular zum nächsten... 
Kaum freies Reisen möglich, dafür mehr oder weniger anderen corona Scheixx an der Backe. 
Bei mir isses jedenfalls so. 
Also Dario bitte immer schön weiter posten, ich guck mir das Video auch mal an. 
Und vielleicht wird bald alles wieder normaler


----------



## Rheinangler (17. Januar 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja dann nur für dich
> 
> Habs nicht rechtzeitig zum neuen Jahr geschafft, aber habe noch einen Film mit den Fängen vom letzten Jahr zusammengeschnitten. Ich muss sagen rückblickend war das Jahr mal wieder absolut der Hammer.


Klasse Film - ich habe Deinen Kanal jetzt erst darüber entdeckt und werde mir die Filmchen bei Gelegenheit alle anschauen. Sehr toll, was Du da in Spanien im Laufe der Jahre alles raus gezaubert hast. Und der Sticker vorne in Deinem Boot ist natürlich nochmal die Kirsche auf der Torte ;-)


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

auf Grund der pandemischen Situation (und Faulheit meine Zugangsdaten rauszusuchen) habe ich längere Zeit nichts mehr in diesem Thread gepostet - ich habe mich aber über alle Fänge und Berichte gefreut und diese auch meistens konsumiert.

Und natürlich auch deinen Content, Dario - sehr geschätzt – auch ohne eine „Reaction“ zu hinterlassen.

Ich war im September auf Kreta mit Frau, Kind und einem befreundeten Paar, natürlich war die Rute für die morgendliche Spinn-Session auch mit am Start, obwohl in dieser Konstellation das morgendliche Aufstehen schwierig war – geschuldet dem ortsüblichem Raki und meiner Affinität für „Fix“ (mein präferiertes griechisches Bier) .

Trotz begrenzter Zeit konnte ich (für mich) einen Ausnahme Fang verbuchen, einen Hornhecht von über einem Meter Länge. Der ist tatsächlich beim ersten Wurf an einem Hafen um 6:30 Uhr eingestiegen, Drill war gar nicht mal so schlecht, ich bin aber bis zur Landung (auf Grund von Dunkelheit und mangelnder Erfahrung mit Hornhechten) von einem kapitalen Kraken ausgegangen .

Der Fisch wurde verzehrt und hat uns alle (auch dreijährige Tochter) geschmacklich positiv überrascht .

Der Fleischanteil war enorm, am Ende waren sogar noch zwei große Portionen für die lokalen Hunde- und Katzen-Gangs übrig. Neben den ubiquitären Eidechsenfischen hat mir die Häufigkeit an Kugelfisch-Beifängen (vom Ufer!) Sorgen bereitet. In all den Jahren Kreta habe ich noch nie so viele dieser Kameraden gefangen - auf alle Fälle besser als abschneidern, die Anlandung & der Drill eines 2-KG Exemplares machen Bock, aber die Frequenz war wirklich erschreckend - besonders weil sie im MM keine natürlichen Feinde haben und gleichzeitig wahre Fressmaschinen sind.

Btw: Diese Kugelfische gehören zu den giftigsten Tieren der Welt, das Gift eines Exemplars kann bei oraler Einnahme 30 erwachsene Menschen töten. Anbei ein paar Kreta-Impressionen…

Cheers & Tight Lines


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Januar 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,


Danke für den schönen Bericht und die tollen Bilder


----------



## glavoc (20. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
irgendwann hatten wir es hier ja auch vom LRF bzw. Ultralight-Spinnfischen am Meer.
Damals hatte ich LRF verteidigt, da es mMn nicht zwingend die Nachwuchsfische killen muß.
Als Begründung habe ich angeführt , dass  es mir ermöglicht den einen oder anderen HafenWoBa zu überlisten.
Heute Mittag, bewölkter Himmel von der Fährbootmole aus gefangen:


----------



## hans albers (20. Januar 2022)

moin...
 was ist denn "LRF" ??


----------



## daci7 (20. Januar 2022)

Light tackle Reef Fishing kombiniere ich mal


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Light tackle Reef Fishing kombiniere ich mal


Hallo David,
ja fast- .. Light Rock Fishing. Mensch kann dann nochmals unterteilen in Ajing (Micro UL mit 0,3 - 5g) sowie LRF 1-10g sowie Light Game 3-12/15g Ruten
Verwendet werden dabei Gummis, Mini-Wobbler und klitzekleine Casting Jigs. Gefangen hab ich gestern auf einen Mini- Megabass X-Layer am Russen Rig (Chebu) mit 3g und Offset Haken wegen Hängergefahr. Rute ist eine 1-10 g BlueRomance mit einer schnellen 2500er Rolle.
Allen einen Herzlichen Gruß!


----------



## pulpot (21. Januar 2022)

glavoc schrieb:


> Rute ist eine 1-10 g BlueRomance


Ha, die hab ich auch seit einem Jahr, die ist super. Benutze die in HR vom Kayak aus. Leider ist dabei letztes Jahr beim Auswerfen mit meiner anderen Rute, ein Castingjig an den Blank unterhalb des Spitzenrings geknallt. Jetzt ist sie etwas kürzer und muss noch repariert werden. Die Rutenhalter an der Rückseite der Sitzlehne sind nicht so optimal.


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2022)

pulpot  - meine ist auch ca. 4/5 cm gekürzt worden^^ & mit neuen, feinem Spitzenring versehen.  Mit Kajak fahre ich hauptsächlich zu Spots.. nebenher schleppe ich dann meist. Bissanzeiger sind dabei meine Zehen^^, da ich mit Handleine und Raglou ohne Bebleiung fische..
Bestes Ergebnis diesen Sommer waren 9 WoBas am Inselende (strömungsreiche Landspitze), von denen ich die besten 4 Stück einbehalten habe. Rosaglitter mögen nicht nur kleine Mädchen^^..
Da hatte ich aber auch etwas Freizeit, weil meine Schwester ebenfalls am Start war. Seit sie wieder in D`land ist, habe ich mein Luftkajak nicht mehr aufgepumpt..
Dir einen herzlichen Gruß!


----------



## pulpot (21. Januar 2022)

glavoc schrieb:


> meine ist auch ca. 4/5 cm gekürzt worden^^


Dann ist die ja gar kein richtiges UL-Tackle mehr - das macht doch bestimmt 5-10g mehr Wurfgewicht. 

Herzliche Grüße zurück.

PS: bin dieses Jahr (so Unschlümpfe noch rausgelassen werden) wieder in Sali. Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle, diesmal brauch ich nicht erst 1 Woche um zu checken was wie wo geht. Nur noch 6 Monate.


----------



## glavoc (27. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
noch mal UL/LRF. Diesmal auf Microjig. Blieb erst beim zweiten Mal hängen, dann aber bombenfest..
Das schönste gestern war jedoch eine große Delfinschule die an mir vorbeizog. Zwei wunderschöne haben dabei sogar keine 20 m vom Ufer/von mir  entfernt gejagt/gefressen. Dermaßen "geblessed" fing ich kurze Zeit später die Dorade.  Wie Doraden so sind, hat sie mir auch gleich den Drilling verbogen^^..
Allen einen herzlichen Gruß!


----------



## paul04 (27. Februar 2022)

.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Februar 2022)

paul04 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wir (3 Familien) haben sich für den Sommer 10-17. Juli eine Woche in Sibenik ein Segelboot gemietet, geangelt soll natürlich auch werden.
> Durch unzählige Theoriestunden hab ich herausgefunden, dass man ein gewisses "Theoriegrundwissen" haben sollte um sich hier zu Registieren, da immer die selben Fragen gestellt werden. Ich hoffe meines ist ausreichend.
> Posenangeln, und angeln auf Grund ist alles klar: Passende Rute mit Ausreichend Blei oder Pose am 6-16er Haken. Köder: Napfschnecken, Tintenfisch, hat die letzten Jahre super funktioniert.
> ...


Denke daran, das gesamte Gerät muss unter 30 lbs bleiben, sonst ist Deine Lizenz hinfällig.
Bonito ist zu der Zeit dort durchaus möglich.
Makrelen werden dort sein, von Mahi habe ich dort noch nie was gehört oder gelesen.
Trolling also mit ganz leichtem Gerät (15 lbs) auf Bonito und Makrelen.
Dein Gerät ist also völlig überdimensioniert.

Aber auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir eine tolle Angelwoche auf Krk


----------



## Jetblack (27. Februar 2022)

Mahi ist durchaus möglich, aber eher selten. Ich halte das Gerät nicht für überdimensioniert. Der unerwartete BF wird auch das ggf. schnell zerlegen. 
Für Mahis ist mein persönlicher Favorit ein Islander in Gelb/Grün.... Die fressen auch ihre Kinder gerne 

mfg Nick


----------



## paul04 (27. Februar 2022)

.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Februar 2022)

paul04 schrieb:


> Bei meinen Rollen ist die Bezeichnung von ihm auf 25lbs geändert worden, er hatte nie Probleme damit.


wow,
ich wünsche Dir, dass Du nicht zu den restlichen 10% gehörst.


----------



## Jetblack (27. Februar 2022)

BG Trolling-Lures snd nicht eben die Top-Runner in DE. www.tackle24.de war ne gute Adresse, scheint aber das Sortiment ebenfalls runterzufahren. Was ich in DE nicht bekomme .... besorge ich direkt in den US. Für mich ist das relativ einfach 
Gruss Nick


----------



## Snâsh (14. März 2022)

Hey, 
bei den ganzen schönen Bildern bekommt man ja direkt Lust mitzumischen!
Ich darf mich dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal an warmem Wasser austoben und bin voraussichtlich im Oktober auf Kreta.
Da ich eher als Anhang mitfliege und die südlichen Gefilde eigentlich so überhaupt nicht mein Ding sind (15x Norwegen aber ich Hasse Hitze), bekomme ich für die 2 Wochen sogar ein Auto von den Schwiegereltern gestellt, damit sie mein generve nicht mitbekommen müssen. Dementsprechend sehe ich sehr viel Angelzeit wohlwollend entgegen. Hin und wieder ein Abendessen soll ich halt auch einmal mitbringen.
Nun zu der Fragestellung:
Ich würde mein Ufer - Norwegen Equipment mitnehmen und wollte eure Meinung dazu wissen.
Reiserute 40-60gr Wurfgewicht 2,55m lang
Daiwa Certate 4000er - 0,22er geflochtene Daiwa J-Braid
0,70er Fluo-Vorfach
Snaps/Karabiner mit 70Kg Tragkraft
Köder:
Diverse Pilker zwischen 20-40gr
Gummis mit 40gr Köpfen und bereits den ersten TopWater Popper
Topwater Köder vom Rapfenangeln kommen auch noch mit.

Sollte ich noch Irgendwas Stahlartiges gegen die Zähne mitnehmen?
Möchte Hauptsächlich Spinnfischen gehen und suche mir Ufer wie in Norwegen (Steilküste und Tiefes Wasser)

Habt ihr noch ein paar Vorschläge für mich?
Natürlich wäre eine stabilere Rute sinnvoll, aber für die paar Mal im Jahr weiß ich nicht ob ich mir noch eine stärkere Reiserute besorgen sollte.
Wenn Ihr das als überaus sinnvoll erachtet, könnte es natürlich passieren das hier noch einmal eine Investition getätigt wird..... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. März 2022)

Hi Snash, wo auf Kreta wirst du sein?
Oktober ist ne gute Zeit. Leider ist Kreta halt mittlerweile Kugel- und Rotfeuerfisch-verseucht.
Wobei der Rotfeuerfisch wohl ganz delikat sein soll.
Ich glaube fast mit ner 10-40g Rute wirst du glücklicher. Rolle ist ok. Pilker lass zuhause.
Topwater Hardbaits sind gut. Pencils, Stickbaits, Popper etc.
Den Grund kannst du mit Twistern, Creaturebaits etc. an 10-20g-Köpfen auf Brassen und kleinere Grouper abklopfen. Mit Kugelfischgefahr halt.
Vorfächer zum Spinnfischen ab 0,28-0,40 FC. Bei Vorhandensein von Bluefish vielleicht ein Stück Stahl vorschalten.  Snaps auch viel feiner.
Das Wasser ist kristallklar und Norwegen-Grobmotoriker-Tackle nicht so geeignet dafür.
Ich würde im Oktober auf Mahis und Barracudas an der Oberfläche setzen.
Hängt halt auch davon ab, wo du auf Kreta sein wirst.

Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Snâsh (15. März 2022)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hi Snash, wo auf Kreta wirst du sein?
> Oktober ist ne gute Zeit. Leider ist Kreta halt mittlerweile Kugel- und Rotfeuerfisch-verseucht.
> Wobei der Rotfeuerfisch wohl ganz delikat sein soll.
> Ich glaube fast mit ner 10-40g Rute wirst du glücklicher. Rolle ist ok. Pilker lass zuhause.
> ...


Hi Baumi, danke für deine Infos. ich glaube das Gebiet heißt Kalami-Beach  
Hatte halt so ein bisschen an Speed-Jiggen gedacht. Dafür sollten sich die Pilker ja eignen, kann man ja auch mit genug Geschwindigkeit Flach/MIttelwasser führen.
In Norwegen ist das Wasser ja auch kristallklar dementsprechend denke ich es wäre nicht ganz so schlimm etwas groberes zu nutzen. Mahis und Baraccudas wären natürlich schon was geiles!


----------



## Seriola (15. März 2022)

Moin,
ein 0,70 Vofach mit einer 23er Geflochtenen kannst du max zum Shore-Jiggen am MM benutzen. Ist aber auch dort schon zum Teil zu heftig. Mit der Kombo wirst du vom Ufer kein Spaß auf Kreta haben. Zumal die Zusammenstellung schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Rute und Rolle sind OK aber wie Aufbaumgartner bereits schrieb, eine Rute um 40-50g reicht in 98% der Fälle aus. Das MM ist halt nicht Norge... 
Besorg dir eine 15er bis 18er Geflochtene und eine 25er bis max 35er Fluo. Ich persönlich Fische sogar oft 0.20er. Besorg dir kleine Jigs um 40g mit Assists bzw nimm die Pilker mit. Die kleinen AJs die jetzt überall an den Hafenaussenseiten zu finden sind, stehen drauf. Mahis übrigens auch... Ansonsten die Köder wie sie  Aufbaumgartner beschrieben hat. 
Grüße


----------



## Snâsh (16. März 2022)

Seriola schrieb:


> Moin,
> ein 0,70 Vofach mit einer 23er Geflochtenen kannst du max zum Shore-Jiggen am MM benutzen. Ist aber auch dort schon zum Teil zu heftig. Mit der Kombo wirst du vom Ufer kein Spaß auf Kreta haben. Zumal die Zusammenstellung schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Rute und Rolle sind OK aber wie Aufbaumgartner bereits schrieb, eine Rute um 40-50g reicht in 98% der Fälle aus. Das MM ist halt nicht Norge...
> Besorg dir eine 15er bis 18er Geflochtene und eine 25er bis max 35er Fluo. Ich persönlich Fische sogar oft 0.20er. Besorg dir kleine Jigs um 40g mit Assists bzw nimm die Pilker mit. Die kleinen AJs die jetzt überall an den Hafenaussenseiten zu finden sind, stehen drauf. Mahis übrigens auch... Ansonsten die Köder wie sie  Aufbaumgartner beschrieben hat.
> Grüße


Na das klingt doch auch gut. Dann kommt ne ordentliche 18er drauf und dünneres Fluo. 
Ich werde jedenfalls ausführlich berichten!

Vielen Dank für eure Informationen


----------



## afbaumgartner (17. März 2022)

Seriola schrieb:


> bzw nimm die Pilker mit.


Da bleib ich dabei: Lass die Norwegen-/Nord-Ostsee-Pilker zu Hause - falls es so traditionelle Teile sind. Casting Jigs sind was anderes.


----------



## Mefospezialist (24. März 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hatte halt so ein bisschen an Speed-Jiggen gedacht


Nimm in jedem Fall 2-3 Tintenfischköder mit, denn das läuft dort sehr gut.
Ab der Dämmerung geht das super und das ganze funktioniert die ganze Nacht. An Stellen ohne Restlicht, kann man sich 1-1,5 Meter vor dem Köder ein Knicklicht auf der Schnur befestigen aber das muss man testen, manchmal geht mit Licht nichts, manchmal nichts ohne Licht. 
An beleuchteten Stellen wie Außenmolen an Häfen oder an Uferpromenaden langen die Köder ohne zusätzliche Beleuchtung. 

Schmecken lecker und ist eine spannene Angelei.


----------



## Shore Jigging Diaries (11. April 2022)

Nach acht Jahren schaue ich hier mal wieder vorbei...  ups, wie schnell doch die Zeit vergangen ist!
Zwischenzeitlich hat sich viel verändert... vom nächtlichen Zander- und Friedfischangeln bin ich über das Spinn- und Fliegenfischen auf Forelle und Barsch, letztendlich im Mittelmeer gelandet. Was für eine betrachtliche Reise in den letzten Jahren!
Mit Freude stelle ich fest, dass es auch hier einige Enthusiasten für die Fischerei im Mittelmeer gibt. Sonne, Felsen und türkisfarbenes Meer sind genau die Dinge die mich momentan reizen! Was mich dabei besonders flashed ist der Fakt, dass man außer ein paar Wanderschuhen, einer guten Kondition und ein bisschen Angeltackle gar nicht so viel braucht um die Geheimnisse der Tiefe zu ergründen.

Gerade ist der erste Teil meines Angelabenteuers im Mittelmeer angelaufen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbei schaut.
Fragen rund um das Thema Shore Jigging und Angeln im Mittelmeer beantworte ich natürlich gerne, sofern ich das kann!

Tight lines Max


----------



## afbaumgartner (13. April 2022)

Hey Max, toll, was du da machst. Da spricht echte Leidenschaft raus.
Falls es dich in GR mal Richtung Korfu/Diapontische Inseln verschlägt, melde dich gerne.
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## W-Lahn (13. April 2022)

Shore Jigging Diaries schrieb:


> Nach acht Jahren schaue ich hier mal wieder vorbei...  ups, wie schnell doch die Zeit vergangen ist!
> Zwischenzeitlich hat sich viel verändert... vom nächtlichen Zander- und Friedfischangeln bin ich über das Spinn- und Fliegenfischen auf Forelle und Barsch, letztendlich im Mittelmeer gelandet. Was für eine betrachtliche Reise in den letzten Jahren!
> Mit Freude stelle ich fest, dass es auch hier einige Enthusiasten für die Fischerei im Mittelmeer gibt. Sonne, Felsen und türkisfarbenes Meer sind genau die Dinge die mich momentan reizen! Was mich dabei besonders flashed ist der Fakt, dass man außer ein paar Wanderschuhen, einer guten Kondition und ein bisschen Angeltackle gar nicht so viel braucht um die Geheimnisse der Tiefe zu ergründen.
> 
> ...


Sehr schönes Video, ich bin gespannt auf die weiteren Teile! Allerdings fehlt mir bei deinem Beitrag der Hinweis dass es sich hier um ein Werbevideo handelt und du als kommerzieller Influencer fungierst, nicht gerade transparent und im Graubereich der Forenregeln...


----------



## Krallblei (23. April 2022)

Habe in 9 Tage in Katalonien leider nur einen Fisch gefangen 

Allerdings hatte dieser 37 Kg


----------



## Salt (23. April 2022)

Hoffentlich wars kein Karpfen


----------



## Krallblei (23. April 2022)

Ne kein Karpfen


----------



## Krallblei (25. April 2022)

Alles doof hier. Übermorgen wieder Spanien. Mein Urin sagt da ist was zu holen


----------



## Krallblei (28. April 2022)




----------



## Krallblei (5. Mai 2022)

Ja die Thunfische waren bis auf gestern eigentlich jeden Tag anwesend. Allerdings sehr träge.


----------



## paul04 (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
Hätte da eine Frage!
Mit welchen Haken ködert ihr kleine bis mittelgroße Köfis (lebend oder wie von mir bevorzugt tot an)
Ich denke da an Kleinere Meeresbrassen, Lippfische usw.
Für Dentex usw.
Welche Marke und welche Größe verwendet ihr?
Wäre um einen link sehr dankbar.
Hätte hier 3 Favouriten, welchen würdet ihr wählen?
Von der Größer her 1, 1/0, 2/0, ev. 3/0 je nach Köfi?

Gruß


----------



## Krallblei (6. Mai 2022)

Haben hier starken Tramuntana Wind in Katalonien. An fischen nicht zu denken 

Morgen versuche ich Wolf. Thunfisch muss warten


----------



## Krallblei (7. Mai 2022)

63cm 2,4kg. Schlankes Tier. 

Gab noch einen Karpfen auf Gummifisch. 5 kg.

Rute 1-6gr


----------



## Krallblei (8. Mai 2022)

Heute morgen gab's nur nen kleinen mit 30cm. Der durfte Schwimmen....

Dieter fing später auf meinem Kajak auch noch einen


----------



## Krallblei (12. Mai 2022)

Ja sonst war nicht mehr viel. 

Jetzt ist auch erstmal vorbei. Die Fische sind weg. 

In drei 3 Wochen nochmal Wolfbarsch fischen dort und warten bis September die Bonitos wieder kommen


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. Mai 2022)

Moin allerseits, Doraden laufen hier in der Rosas Bucht ganz gut


----------



## paul04 (18. Mai 2022)

Wie fängt man am Besten Hornhechte in Kroatien?


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2022)

Hi in die Runde.

Werde im Sommer bissel in Cesme. Türkei unterwegs sein.

Als Kind dort öfters vom Ufer auf Goldbrasse geangelt aber mit Handleine.


dieses Mal überlege ich Rute und Rolle mit zu nehmen.

Was sollte ich als Minimum einpacken?


dachte an ne Telerute 80gr, salzwasserfeste Rolle mit ner Mono drauf und paar Schrotbleie und Posen. Rest würde ich vor Ort holen. Wie sollte die Montage ausschauen?


----------



## hans albers (19. Mai 2022)

paul04 schrieb:


> Wie fängt man am Besten Hornhechte in Kroatien?


weiss jetzt nicht speziell  für kroatien ...
aber schlanke blinker 20-30 g
evtl. mit fliege vorgeschaltet sollte funzen.

man kann den haken (ich fische nur einzelhaken)
gegen horni seidenfäden ausstauschen, darin verfangen sich die feinen zähne des hornhechts, 
ist aber kein muss.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Mai 2022)

Klasse Fische Dieter! Freut mich, dass es läuft! Dorade hab ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gehabt.


----------



## pulpot (20. Mai 2022)

paul04 schrieb:


> Wie fängt man am Besten Hornhechte in Kroatien?


Hatte die bisher nur als Beifang und immer sehr klein (max 30-40cm). Auch beim Schnorcheln sieht man nur kleine (zumindest von Jun-Sep) wenn man darauf achtet was kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche so schwimmt - meine Tochter hat sich darüber mal so erschrocken, dass sie 1 Tag lang nicht mehr ins Wasser wollte. Also irgendwas möglichst natürlich nach kleiner Meeräsche aussehendes, kurz unter der Oberfläche geführt, sollte funktionieren. Je kleiner desto besser wahrscheinlich.


----------



## paul04 (21. Mai 2022)

Okay, danke, hab auch schon öfter vom Fischfetzen an der wasserkugel gehört stimmt das?


----------



## hans albers (21. Mai 2022)

yap... oder auch mit wattwurm bzw. mittel meer dann seeringler..


----------



## paul04 (21. Mai 2022)

eventuell auch mit kleinen Livebaits? Da wäre ein Bluefish dann auch möglich...


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2022)

An die Mittelmeerraum - Fachleute:
Was ist das für ein Fisch?? 
Fangort: Riveraküste nahe Nizza


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. Mai 2022)

Sieht stark nach Petermännchen aus. Achtung: giftig


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Mai 2022)

Würde auch Petermänchen sagen. Leider kann man auf dem Bild aber keine Flossen erkennen, die Kopfform passt aber zum besagten Petermänchen.

Giftig sind die Stacheln der Rückenflosse und die Kiemendorne, ansonsten ein leckerer und essbarer Fisch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> An die Mittelmeerraum - Fachleute:
> Was ist das für ein Fisch??
> Fangort: Riveraküste nahe Nizza
> 
> ...


ein Petermännchen
gibt es auch in Nord- und Ostsee


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2022)

Danke, bei drei mal Petermänchen wird es wohl eines gewesen sein.


----------



## Bertone (28. Mai 2022)

Gehört definitiv zu den Petermännchen.
Maserung zusammen mit Stirn und Position Auge/Tiefe Maulspalte deuten auf eine Viperqueise. Größe? Kleiner ~15 cm, dann wahrscheinlich Viperqueise.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juni 2022)

ich bin zurück aus Kroatien. 
Aus geplanten 2 Wochen sind dann 3 Wochen geworden.
Leider konnte ich die Zeit nicht wirklich genießen.
Die Rückentumore ließen mir keine Ruhe, so das ich fast 2 Wochen ambulant im Krankenhaus war.
An Angeln war nicht zu denken.


----------



## Skott (5. Juni 2022)

Viel Kraft und alles Gute für Dich, Christian!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Juni 2022)

*Alles **G**ute* für Dich Brillendorsch !!!


----------



## Minimax (6. Juni 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich bin zurück aus Kroatien.
> Aus geplanten 2 Wochen sind dann 3 Wochen geworden.
> Leider konnte ich die Zeit nicht wirklich genießen.
> Die Rückentumore ließen mir keine Ruhe, so das ich fast 2 Wochen ambulant im Krankenhaus war.
> An Angeln war nicht zu denken.


Das sind keine guten Nachrichten. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung, lieber Christian,
herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. Juni 2022)

Oh nein, gute Besserung auch von mir...


----------



## t-dieter26 (8. Juni 2022)

Hier laufen Bluefish ganz gut..


----------



## Wallersen (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo Leute,
erst mal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Nach den durchaus spannenden Berichten hier habe ich auch mal vor mich im Oktober oder April an der Adria im Mittelmeer zu versuchen.
Da ich bisher ausschließlich im heimischen Süßwasser geangelt habe stellen sich mir allerdings ein paar Fragen zu der Angelei im warmen Salzwasser, vielleicht findet sich hier ja jemand der mir da weiterhelfen kann/möchte.

Es geht wohl in die Region um Rijeka und mich würde vor allem das Shore Jigging interessieren, leider habe ich keinen blassen Dunst was für Jig Gewichte in dieser Region angemessen sind und ob sich diese noch mit den üblichen -60 und -80g Zander/Hecht Spinruten fischen lassen und ob Rollen mit hohem Schnureinzug von um 1m notwendig sind oder ob auch eine 4000er Rolle (Shimano Größe) mit niedriger Übersetzung von 4,8:1 reicht.

Wie sieht es dort eigentlich mit Beißzeiten aus ? Hat man den ganzen Tag über Chancen oder sollte man sich besser auf bestimmte Zeiten wie Morgens/Abends und Ebbe oder Flut konzentrieren ?

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## pulpot (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo Wallersen,
ich denke in diesem Thread ist fast alles gesagt, was man beim erstem Mal in HR wissen muss:






						Frage - Köder und Technik in Kroatien (Prizna und Krk)
					

Hey liebe Angel-Kollegen,  Jetzt lese ich seit Jahren schon hier auf dem Angler-Board mit, ohne mich aktiv einzubringen.  Das ändert sich jetzt, weil im August eine Reise nach Prizna in Kroatien ansteht und ich einige Fragen habe, die ich trotz fleißigem Nutzen der Such-Funktion noch habe...Dort...




					anglerboard.de
				




Nur soviel, erwarte keine großen Fische beim ersten Mal.


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juni 2022)

Ja beim Dieter haben die Bluefische fast täglich gebissen. Bei mir leider nicht. 11 Tage Spanien waren toll. Jeden Tag konnten wir mit unseren Booten raus. 
Angellei auf dem Meer für mich naja.
Kleinfische beim jiggen halt. 

Fluss war toll. Wieder viele Wolfbarsche gefangen. Dazu noch paar Meeräschen und einen riesen Wildkarpfen auf Gummifisch. 

Wetter war bombe. 

Ach ja den hier hab ich auch noch aus dem Wasser gezogen. Grösser geht eigentlich nicht. 90cm 6kg sowas.
Fanggerät ein Kescher von Browning


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juni 2022)

Dieter hat beide grosse hintereinander gefangen. 2 Würfe       











Zugang zu Meer und Fluss


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2022)

Super Fische.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juni 2022)

Brillendorsch 

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## hans albers (16. Juni 2022)

tolles revier... 
und tolle fische!


----------



## pulpot (4. Juli 2022)

Wo sind denn alle? Hier passiert ja fast nichts mehr. Keiner mehr am Mittelmeer unterwegs? Ist doch gerade die Zeit wo viele dort sein müssten? Oder gibt es ein Nachbarforum von dem ich nichts weiß? Oder wird vielleicht einfach nichts mehr gefangen, und das Mittelmeer geht den Weg der Ostsee? Hmmm, ich fahr in knapp 2 Wochen ... mal sehen, ob sich das Berichten lohnt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2022)

pulpot , keine Ahnung wo die alle sind, scorp10n77 ist auch schon länger nicht on gewesen


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juli 2022)

Wundere mich auch.


----------



## Taurinus (4. Juli 2022)

Bei mir geht's erst Anfang August nach Kroatien


----------



## hans albers (4. Juli 2022)

.. im urlaub...


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juli 2022)

Spanien hat neue Mindestgrössen, ein Baglimit und ein Fanglimit verhängt.

2 Wölfe nurnoch am Tag. Ab 40cm

Das werden kurze Touren für mich im September.


----------



## pulpot (6. Juli 2022)

Wenn bis dahin überhaupt noch (halbwegs kühles) Wasser im Fluß ist.


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juli 2022)

Das ist egal. September fange ich immer am besten und die größten Wölfe. Auch steht mein Fluss fast.


----------



## Kanten (7. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hi in die Runde.
> 
> Werde im Sommer bissel in Cesme. Türkei unterwegs sein.



Wann biste da? Wir sind ab Anfang August für 2 Wochen da (sind fast jeses Jahr in Cesme). Wo planst Du zu angeln? Vom Boot, Hafen oder Felsen? Wollte dieses Mal vermutlich mit dem Boot eines Bekannten raus fahren, wollten wir letztes Jahr schon hat aber nicht geklappt.

Deine Fragen kann ich leider nicht beantworten, habe bisher immer nur mit Handleine (diesen Plastikrollen oder dem Korkdingern) geangelt. War auch immer mehr zum Zeitvertreib (und um bisschen was mit meinem Onkel zu machen) als um wirklich was zu fangen. Soll diesmal anders werden.


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Juli 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Wo sind denn alle? Hier passiert ja fast nichts mehr. Keiner mehr am Mittelmeer unterwegs? Ist doch gerade die Zeit wo viele dort sein müssten? Oder gibt es ein Nachbarforum von dem ich nichts weiß? Oder wird vielleicht einfach nichts mehr gefangen, und das Mittelmeer geht den Weg der Ostsee? Hmmm, ich fahr in knapp 2 Wochen ... mal sehen, ob sich das Berichten lohnt.


Hallo allerseits,
Ja ich weiß es auch nicht...
In diesen anhaltend unruhigen Zeiten rückt unser schönes Hobby vielleicht etwas in den Hintergrund.
Für einen ausführlichen Bericht reicht es bei mir auch nicht.
Aber ein paar Zeilen will ich gern schreiben.
Ich war ja etwa 2 Monate in der Bucht von Rosas. Benny war öfter da und mit Darios Papa war ich auch mal los. Dario muss ja immer nur schuften.
Fischerei war gar nicht so schlecht.
2 mal war für einige Tage Äktschn beim Doraden angeln vom Strand, 28 Stück waren es insgesamt, viele schöne dabei, Fotos hatte ich schon eingestellt.
Dazu gab es ein paar Wölfe mit Benny und etwa 10 Bluefish.
Und einiges an kleinfisch natürlich... 
Als Highlight dann noch 2 AJs, der eine hatte 8,5kg, der zweite war deutlich größer. Weil allein auf Boot und CR hab ich nur so ein schlechtes Foto wo man die Größe nicht richtig sieht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Der Kescher ist der xxl für Tuna, 
Gibts hier keine smileys???  
Beim schreiben seh ich ohnehin fast nix...


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Juli 2022)

Da sind sie ja


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. Juli 2022)

Ach ja und die tunas wollten bei mir wieder nicht 
Hundert Würfe und kein einziger Strike, na ja, eh nur CR erlaubt


----------



## Krallblei (7. Juli 2022)

Es war wie immer eine tolle Zeit mit dir. 
Wir hatten stets die besten Plätze und die Thunfische ja Dieter......diesmal war einfach meine Zeit. Aber! Du hast in Sachen Doraden und Bluefish dieses Frühjahr so abgeräumt das soll dir mal jemand nachmachen!!!!!! Und im Frühjahr solche Aj... Alter Schwede... wären fast zurückgefahren...

Freue mich auf September mit dir... Die Laguna Hunters darf man nicht unterschätzen!!!


Wir rocken!!


----------



## Krallblei (7. Juli 2022)

Achso auf Darios Boot war ich auch

Und ich kann sagen.. ganz vorne schläft es sich wunderbar


----------



## Krallblei (7. Juli 2022)

Das war ein Drill 

°insider°


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Juli 2022)

Na dann schreib ich mal, weshalb ich die letzte Zeit wenig schreibe:

Wir waren dieses Jahr bereits insgesamt 5 Wochen auf Korfu.
In der Zeit war ich genau ein Mal mit dem Boot draußen (ca. 20 Rotbrassen) und hab 2 kurze, frühe Spinnausflüge gemacht (geschneidert).
Das wird sich in Zukunft hoffentlich ändern.
Wir haben dieses Jahr ein Renovierungsprojekt zur Miete begonnen und das benötigte meinen kompletten Focus.
Daneben hab ich noch Nummernschilder für den Trailer beantragt - sind seit neulich Pflicht in GR- und ein Auto gekauft -braucht nun auch neue Nummernschilder-.
Jetzt sind wir fast fertig, Das heisst in Zukunft liegt dann mein Focus endlich wieder auf meinen nautischen und anglerischen Tätigkeiten  
Was allerdings zeitweise hier auch ein wenig hemmend wirkte, war der Ton mancher Schreiber bzw. die dadurch leicht giftige Atmosphäre.
Na ja jedenfalls muss ich mein neues Revier (rund um die Meerenge zwischen Korfu und Albanien) erst noch auskundschaften.
Wenn ich 20 km zum Slippen fahre bleibt mir mein altes Nordwestrevier auch noch zugänglich.
Bin jedenfalls gespannt auf die nächste Zeit, wir wohnen 280m vom Meer und 250m vom Tackledealer meines Vertrauens  

Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juli 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> pulpot , keine Ahnung wo die alle sind, scorp10n77 ist auch schon länger nicht on gewesen



Ja hallo zusammen, das stimmt wohl. Bei mir liegts tatsächlich daran, dass ich komplett auf dem Trockenen sitze. Ich bin seit dem Jahreswechsel nicht in Spanien gewesen, hatte dies Jahr mal etwas Urlaub eingeplant um auch mal was anderes von der Welt zu sehen, die Azoren. Rückblickend kann ich sagen, dass Covid auf den Azoren noch beschissener ist, als daheim. Dafür hab ich 9 von 10 Urlaubstagen zurückbekommen und kann im Herbst jetzt so richtig angreifen! Da bin ich auch schon mega heiß drauf. Vermutlich bin ich bis dahin zwar komplett durch, aber das wird schon  Noch 3 Monate!

Ich hatte mir ohnehin vorgenommen hier in Kürze mal etwas zu schreiben, was mein Papa so getrieben hat. Der war nämlich ständig unten und hat ein paar schöne Dinger gefangen. Wie ihr seht hat er auch den Fehler gemacht Dieter einen unserer Spots zu zeigen. Jetzt fängt der da die Amberjacks weg! Und was für welche. Da muss ich sagen bin ich schon richtig neidisch, ich glaub Dieter ist garnicht klar was für Ausnahmefische das schon wieder waren. Wirklich Wahnsinn und freut mich mega. Vielleicht zuppelt ja bei mir auch im Herbst nochmal einer. Reizt mich persönlich 10x mehr als die ollen Thunfische. Benny + Dieter ihr macht bei den Tuna eben ein bisschen den Fehler zu sehr auf Frühjahr zu setzen, Herbst ist die Devise. Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich im Herbst einen fange ohne mich darauf zu versteifen. Das passiert so nebenbei. Achso und Benny die Woba Regel ist nichts spanisches und hat glaube ich für dich überhaupt keine Relevanz.

Wenn hier mal wieder ein bisschen mehr passiert, dann freut mich das auch  Steigert nur die Vorfreude. Muss ja auch nicht so eine Granate sein wie Dieters AJ. Wir wissen ja alle, dass das nicht das täglich Brot des Mittelmeeranglers ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2022)

So also hier ein paar Bilder und Fakten von meinem Papa. Der war Anfang Juni zwei Wochen mit seinem Bruder in Spanien und da er dieses Jahr endlich mal seinen Führerschein fürs Boot gemacht hat. Jetzt fängt er die Fische ohne mich. 
Anfangs haben die beiden ein bisschen auf Bluefish probiert. Das war ziemlich geprägt von Fehlbissen und verlorenen Fischen und als dann mal der erste im Boot gelandet war, war die Motivation dann nicht ganz so groß es weiter zu probieren. 




Beim Schleppen gab es auch ein paar Cudas, darunter diesen mit an die 4 kg schon kapitalen Mittelmeercuda




Und auch hier noch ein Cuda


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2022)

Ansonsten hatten die beiden auch ein bisschen mit Inchikus probiert und unter anderem diesen schönen Drachenkopf erwischt. 




Mein Papa war dann aber irgendwie auch heiß mal auf Kalmar zu probieren, da abends immer ein paar Bötchen darauf am Angeln waren. Ich dachte, dass das ohnehin nix wird. Eigentlich ist das nicht so die Zeit. Sie konnten aber trotzdem einzelne Kalmare erwischen und die waren allesamt richtig schön groß. Sowas ist natürlich top um damit auf Dentex zu fischen. Also haben sie es probiert und auch einen guten Biss bekommen, der dann leider den Haken zerschreddert hat. Passiert, aber ist ärgerlich. Dann waren sie angefixt und haben weiter probiert. 

Und so kam was kommen musste, es hat sich ein guter Fisch den Köder geschnappt. Und das war kein Dentex sondern ein richtig geiler Zackenbarsch! Für meinen Papa schon der 2. dieses Jahr aber deutlich größer als Nr1. Ein Traumfisch. 




Dieter fing ja dann an an unserem Spot die Amberjacks zu fangen und so haben die beiden auch am letzten Tag nochmal da zu probieren und da haben sie wohl auch was bisher noch nie erlebtes erlebt. Plötzlich kochte das Wasser überall, riesige Amberjackfrenzy. Einschlag auf mehreren Ruten, aber wie das so ist verliert man AJs ja auch schnell mal. Einer kam dann doch an Bord, laut meinem Papa wohl der kleinste von allen  






Es gibt auch ein paar Videos, ich schau mal ob ich da was zusammenschneiden kann. Für Juni, meiner Meinung nach eigentlich keine gute Zeit, haben die beiden richtig fett abgeräumt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2022)

Super Fische!!
Petri Heil.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Juli 2022)

Sauber


----------



## Angorafrosch (15. Juli 2022)

Petri, schöne Ausbeute.


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. Juli 2022)

Schöne Fänge, Petri und Gratulation an deinen Dad!


----------



## t-dieter26 (16. Juli 2022)

Ja das war nicht schlecht. 
AJ s an der Oberfläche hatte ich in all den Jahren noch nie gesehen. 
Nicht an diesem Spot und sonst auch nirgends. 
Wär ja toll wenn die uns öfter besuchen täten. 
Diesmal mit etwas Glück bin ich im Herbst länger da und krieg von der tuna Saison mehr mit. 
Hoffentlich....


----------



## pulpot (17. Juli 2022)

Hi, nur kurz eines meiner Küchenspülenbilder. War heute auf dugi otok mit dem Kajak draussen und hatte Stöcker Bisse wie blöde. Hab ein paar größere mitgenommen. Und dann gab es einen besseren Biss. Ergebnis ist auf dem Bild zu sehen. Bin nach 2h schon wieder rein gepaddelt. Reicht erstmal.

Ach und dann gab es noch eine Kuriosität, auf einen kleinen Casting jig eine Stöckerdublette, einer am Drilling und einer am assisthook. Die müssen sich tatsächlich um den jig gestritten haben. Dabei war alles voller Futterfische an der Oberfläche.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2022)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Ja das war nicht schlecht.
> AJ s an der Oberfläche hatte ich in all den Jahren noch nie gesehen.
> Nicht an diesem Spot und sonst auch nirgends.
> Wär ja toll wenn die uns öfter besuchen täten.
> ...


Ja ich hab das auch noch nie gesehen. Kenne das nur von den kleinen. 


pulpot schrieb:


> Hi, nur kurz eines meiner Küchenspülenbilder. War heute auf dugi otok mit dem Kajak draussen und hatte Stöcker Bisse wie blöde. Hab ein paar größere mitgenommen. Und dann gab es einen besseren Biss. Ergebnis ist auf dem Bild zu sehen. Bin nach 2h schon wieder rein gepaddelt. Reicht erstmal.
> 
> Ach und dann gab es noch eine Kuriosität, auf einen kleinen Casting jig eine Stöckerdublette, einer am Drilling und einer am assisthook. Die müssen sich tatsächlich um den jig gestritten haben. Dabei war alles voller Futterfische an der Oberfläche.


Das klingt nach einem richtig guten Tag, Petri! Das mit den Stöckerdoubletten hab ich auch schon gehabt, wobei die einzelnen echt immer zu 95% am Drilling hängen. Dir wünsche ich noch viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## pulpot (19. Juli 2022)

Sonntag war wohl wirklich ein Ausnahmetag. Heute früh gab es in 4h 'nur' 3 Stöcker und 3 Makrelen. Und ein kleiner dentex, der wieder schwimmen dürfte. Komischerweise 6 davon am assisthook gehakt. Sonst hab ich auch 9 von 10 am Drilling.

Und danke für die Urlaubswünsche!


----------



## Harrie (20. Juli 2022)

Moin,
habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit den Ködern von Savage Gear?
Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die *Gravity Runner 100* Wobbler und *Cast Hacker* Stickbaits.

Fischt die einer?


----------



## pulpot (21. Juli 2022)

Heute früh war es wieder besser. Leider werden die Stöcker gefühlt immer kleiner. Dafür gibt es mehr Beifang. War 3,5h draussen.


----------



## nostradamus (21. Juli 2022)

petri zu den schönen fischen


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2022)

Was hat denn da versucht deine Stöcker zu fressen? Die sind ja doch ziemlich vermackt!


----------



## pulpot (22. Juli 2022)

Was heißt denn vermackt? Hab keine Kamera am Wasser und nehme die Fische gleich noch am Wasser aus. Bei den Stöckern wird dabei diese harte Schuppenlinie weggeschnitten. In der Ferienwohnung mache ich dann die Bilder, bevor alles in den Kühlschrank kommt.


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. Juli 2022)

. Stöker für die Küche sind lecker find ich, oft unterschätzt.
Die kleinen Filets kross angebraten auch richtig gut. 
Die Pagels sowieso


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Juli 2022)

Hätte ja sein können, dass die von Fischen attackiert wurden  Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass du das warst. 

Hier nun das Video vom Urlaub von meinem Papa. War etwas schwierig, weils einfach an Filmmaterial fehlt, aber Mero ist geil und am Ende gibts ziemlich nice Delfine.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. Juli 2022)

Sehr starkes Video Dario, auch wenn du jetzt nicht dabei warst funktioniert Kamera und Regie perfekt. Auch die Fische einfach großartig


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. Juli 2022)

Ich hab parallel zu dir an meinem eigenen kleinen Videoprojekt gearbeitet mit einem Erklärvideo zum Thema Shorejiggen. Ich denke es gibt viele mögliche Ansätze, meiner ist stark von meinem Angelrevier geprägt. Hier mal Teil 1 der sich mit dem Terminal Tackle befasst


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juli 2022)

Beides coole Videos ihr zwei!!!

Bei Darios war ich quasi live dabei   

Und bei deinem Andreas hab ich was gelernt.

Merci


----------



## pulpot (25. Juli 2022)

Dario, schon klar, was du meintest. Habe nur noch nie das Wort vermackt gesehen oder gehört. Deshalb wollte ich wissen,was du meintest.

Hier sind weiterhin in erster Linie kleine Stöcker zu fangen. Vielleicht auch Mal mittlere Makrelen dazwischen. Heute gab es dann doch noch etwas anderes, war eine kleine Herausforderung auf dem kleinen aufblasbaren Kajak. Ich hoffe man erkennt es, das Licht ist schlecht in der Küche der neuen Ferienwohnung.

Mist, war das falsche Bild. Hab kein WiFi in der FeWo und für die Sonne war das Display des Tablets zu schlecht. Außerdem hat es auch noch eine Kartoffelkamera. Ist jedenfalls ein Petermännchen von 38cm.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Juli 2022)

Schlepp die Stöker. Aufm Kajak doch perfekt. Besser geht nicht


----------



## pulpot (25. Juli 2022)

Nee. Ich Anker und jigge. Geschleppt wird nur auf dem Weg zum Spot. Ist aber weniger effektiv und nervt mit Paddel.


----------



## pulpot (27. Juli 2022)

Heute früh vorletzte Ausfahrt. Jetzt sind die Stöcker oft nur noch handlang. Sind auch viel weniger. Nur ein brauchbarer dabei. Und wieder das problematische Handling mit einem Petermännchen, wenn es kleiner gewesen wäre hätte ich es released. Aber 36 cm sind zu gut, da kann man auch mal was riskieren. Und dann wurde ich beinahe gespult, wahrscheinlich eine Zahnbrasse. Das schwächste Glied war der assisthook des jigs,


----------



## Roots (30. Juli 2022)

Guten Tag an alle Mittelmeer-Fans und schonmal dickes Sorry für den folgenden kleinen OT-Schwenk! 

Ich hätte eine Frage an die Kroatien-Fraktion:
In meinem eigenen Thread (https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/koeder-und-technik-in-kroatien-prizna-und-krk.355664/) bin ich gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass anscheinend folgende Beschränkungen für die "recreational licence" gelten:

...2 Schüren mit jeweils max. 3 Haken (Quelle: https://sub.hr/product/2022-recreational-fishing-licenses/) 

Jetzt haben aber alle meine Paternoster (Sabiki) 5 Haken, heißt das, dass ich die so nicht fischen darf und bei einer Kontrolle ernsthaft Probleme bekomme, obwohl die scheinbar auch vor Ort so verkauft und eingesetzt werden? 

Wäre sehr dankbar für Erfahrungsberichte, Einschätzungen und Tipps, ob ich jetzt tatsächlich da 2 Seitenarme abknipsen soll/muss!? 

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## fn01 (30. Juli 2022)

pulpot  wie angelst du vom Kayak auf die Ströcker und co? Kannst Kurz deine Montage beschreiben? und die Tiefe in der du angelst.


----------



## pulpot (31. Juli 2022)

Ankere auf etwa 20m Tiefe und benutze meist einen 15g Casting Jig. Der wird ausgeworfen, auf Grund sinken gelassen und langsam rangejiggt. Die Stöcker sind meist im Mittelwasser unter Sardellen(?)-Schwärmen am rauben. Ziehen herum, wenn sie da sind, hat man viele Bisse. Aber nur früh am Morgen bis etwa 9h, danach ist Ruhe.


----------



## pulpot (1. August 2022)

So, ich bin leider seit Samstag Nacht wieder zu Hause. War Freitag noch einmal draussen. Lief alles sehr zäh, in 4h nur 2 Fische und vielleicht 5 Bisse.


----------



## Krallblei (4. August 2022)

Obwohl kein Vollmond riefen heute Nacht die Wölfe.    

Spontantrip nach Spanien. Vielleicht geht ja was die Tage.

Kann nicht ohne Meer


----------



## fn01 (5. August 2022)

pulpot danke! Werde ich beim nächsten Trip versuchen.


----------



## Krallblei (5. August 2022)

Heute morgen gab's beim ersten Mal fischen 2 Wölfe. 32 und 42cm. 
Beide released


----------



## Taurinus (5. August 2022)

Ich bin seit zwei Tagen in Kroatien/Krk. Die zwei kurzen Spinnsessions blieben bis jetzt leider ohne Erfolg. Aber ein paar Tage hab ich ja noch. 

Beim Schnorcheln gab den Kollegen:







Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (5. August 2022)

Noch einer 42cm
	

		
			
		

		
	









Wilder Wolfbarsch. Super sauber super frisch


----------



## Taurinus (7. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
gestern war ich mit einem Bekannten zusammen mit dem Boot unterwegs. Leider war der Wind so stark, dass das vertikale Driftangeln nur bedingt geklappt hat. Eine passabele Rotbrasse gabs in der früh, als der Wind noch etwas schwächer war, auf den gedrifteten Kalmar.


 Sonst ging nur Kleinzeug. 

Aufgrund des Windes stiegen wir dann aufs schleppen um, dabei gab es noch einen schönen Drill mit einem Bluefish, welcher sich aber kurz vor der Landung verabschiedete. Shit happens. 

Viele Grüße von der Insel Krk 
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (7. August 2022)

44cm und 32cm


----------



## Taurinus (9. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

heute früh gab es mal wieder etwas passables. Meinen ersten Braunen Drachenkopf. Gefangen auf Sicht im Flachwasser direkt vor nem kleinen Steg. 






Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## pulpot (9. August 2022)

Wo bist Du denn auf Krk?


----------



## Taurinus (9. August 2022)

Ich bin die meiste Zeit im westlichen Bereich der Insel on Tour. Genaueres per PN. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2022)

Ah schön, dass hier mal wieder so viel Leben ist. Schöne Fänge von euch dreien! Freut mich sehr zu sehen und macht mich heiß auf meinen nächsten Urlaub.


----------



## zulu (9. August 2022)

Uns macht gerade der Wind etwas Sorgen.
Die Uferfischer in Istrien freut es , die können schön mit Rückenwind rausfeuern.
Die Bootsfischer jammern gerade
das Zurückfahren gegen die Bura sei stressig.


----------



## Taurinus (10. August 2022)

Ja der Wind ist aktuell echt ziemlich nervig... Schon fast so schlimm wie auf den Kanaren über Pfingsten. 

Aber immerhin scheint die Sonne


----------



## zulu (10. August 2022)

in zwei tagen wird es besser mit dem wind


----------



## Taurinus (10. August 2022)

Da bin ich leider schon wieder in Deutschland... 

Hier noch 2 Fänge vom Schnorcheln. 








Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. August 2022)

Moin, hast Du den Krebs auch verwertet? 
Und wenn ja, wie? 

Geschossen?


----------



## Taurinus (12. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin, hast Du den Krebs auch verwertet?
> Und wenn ja, wie?
> 
> Geschossen?


Hallo,

ja den Krebs hab ich auch verwertet. Lohnt aber nur bei großen Exemplaren wie dem auf dem Foto. Einfach 5min in kochendes Wasser und fertig. Das Wasser vom Kochen gibt übrigens auch ne super Basis für nen Paella "Sud".

Gefangen hab ich den Krebs/Sepia/Kraken mit nem 70cm langen Besenstiel"dreizack"... Also ned wirklich geschossen.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. August 2022)

Taurinus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja den Krebs hab ich auch verwertet. Lohnt aber nur bei großen Exemplaren wie dem auf dem Foto. Einfach 5min in kochendes Wasser und fertig. Das Wasser vom Kochen gibt übrigens auch ne super Basis für nen Paella "Sud".
> 
> ...


du bist echt der Bear Grylls des Forums, super gemacht! 
Wollen die Meeresbewohner nicht an den Haken tauchst du eben ab und erlegst sie mit nem Besenstiel
gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Taurinus (12. August 2022)

So... Seit ein paar Stunden bin ich wieder zuhause angekommen. Das Shorejiggen/spinnen war dieses Jahr in Kroatien echt ne harte Nuss. An meinen Hotspots vom letzten Jahr war dieses Jahr nicht wirklich was zu holen.

Ich bin die 8 Tage in denen ich vor Ort war   jeden Tag um kurz nach 5 in der früh am Wasser gestand und hab bis mindestens 8 Uhr geworfen... Danach ging es zum Frühstück mit der Familie.

Dabei gab es nur den Braunen Drachenkopf und einen kleinen Schriftbarsch. Sonst keinen Kontakt, nur ein paar Nachläufer von mittleren Wolfsbarschen.

Beim fischen vom Boot hat der Wind leider den Tag etwas "ruiniert".

Dafür war das Schnorcheln relativ erfolgreich.  N paar Kraken, ne Sepia und der dicke Krebs. Zusätzlich hab ich mal wieder n Seepferdchen gesehen.

Alles im allem war es ein schöner und entspannter, wenn auch schlafloser, Urlaub mit der Familie... Und darauf kommt es ja an.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## zulu (14. August 2022)

oh
ein seepferd 
du glücklicher 
ist mir noch nie vor die brille gekommen


----------



## Angorafrosch (31. August 2022)

So, seit gestern endlich wieder im gelobten Land. Noch zwei Tage Süßwasser... genug Zeit neue, scharfe Haken zu montieren und das Salty Tackle herzurichten.


----------



## pulpot (31. August 2022)

Sind die Black Minnow Größe 3? Da hab ich auch einen in khaki, der war bisher eine komplette Nullnummer. Während Größe 2 der beste (leider auch teuerste, weil die Schwänze so schnell weg sind) Köder überhaupt ist. Und sei es nur, dass sich ein Schriftbarsch dran vergreift. Man hat das Gefühl, wenn irgendein Raubfisch in der Nähe ist, beißt der darauf auch.


----------



## Angorafrosch (31. August 2022)

Hallo Pulpot, sind 120mm, 25g. Kein Plan ob das Größe 2 oder 3 ist. Ich schau später mal nach. Bin grad unterwegs um die Mrzenica um den ein oder anderen Süßwasser-Räuber zu erleichtern. Aber da ich mir pünktlich zum 1. Urlaubstag mir eine Mittelfuß Fraktur "gegönnt" habe dauert alles etwas länger. Und die für mich erreichbaren stellen am Fluss sind von Camp-Badegästen belagert.


----------



## pulpot (31. August 2022)

Ja, das ist Größe 3, Größe 2 ist 90mm lang.


----------



## Angorafrosch (2. September 2022)

Mahi Dalmatinski  um 7:40 hat meine 2500er Daiwa Ninja ein feines Lied gesungen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2022)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Mahi Dalmatinski um 7:40 hat meine 2500er Daiwa Ninja ein feines Lied gesungen.


wo  in Dalmatien treibst Du dich rum?
weiterhin viel Erfolg, Erholung und Spaß wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. September 2022)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Dalmatinski


Gratulation  zu dem Mahi-Mahi. Der ist eine tolle Delikatesse.
*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## zulu (2. September 2022)

gut daß es noch kein mindestmaß gibt ne ?


----------



## Angorafrosch (3. September 2022)

@ Brillendorsch: rund 10km nördlich von Drvenik. Sind jetzt aber bis Montag auf Hvar.

@ Zulu: mit über 50cm hat das gefangene Exemplar sicher Entnahmegröße. Hab schon deutlich kleinere im Handel gesehen


----------



## Taurinus (3. September 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Zulus Aussage negativ auf deinen Fang ausgelegt war... Sondern einfach allgmein auf die etwas sinnlose Mittelmeer Schonmaß Diskussion. 

Mit 50cm hat er nur ein paar Monate auf dem Buckel. Nichts desto trotz hätte ich ihn mir genau so schmecken lassen/ entnommen. 

Ein toller Fang in Kroatien vom Ufer! Petri heil 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Angorafrosch (3. September 2022)

Das war gegenüber Zulu auch nicht negativ gemeint. Normal sollte nach dem Text n freundlicher smiley sein.

Heute auf Hvar nur Schriftbarsch gefangen, daher kein Foto .


----------



## zulu (3. September 2022)

nein wirklich nicht negativ ausgelegt
ich musste nur schmunzeln
ich habe auch schon genau die größe in die pfanne gehauen
sind wirklich exzelente speisefische die auch manchmal in massen da sind von daher überhaupt kein problem
die richtig großen sind auch immer wieder da
wenn so einer mit 15 bis 25 kilo einsteigt dann geht mal richtig die post ab
für so einen hammerkopf muss man dann schon eine 30er smallgame ausrüstung haben


----------



## Angorafrosch (4. September 2022)

Hab ich sogar dabei aber mit dem Stock vom Ufer... Ähm nö, das macht weder Spass noch Sinn


----------



## Holgi1313 (4. September 2022)

Hallo in die Runde, bin neu hier, und bin beim googeln auf dieses informative Forum gestossen. Hab mich schon durch diesen Faden gelesen und nee menge Infos bekommen. Nun zu mein Anliegen. Fahre so um den 7. November nach Roses, Nordspanien für ca 10 Tage. Und natürlich werde ich auch versuchen den ein oder anderen Fisch zu überlisten. Leider sind meine Erfahrungen recht dürftig in Sachen Meeresfischen. Wurde mit der Stippe in der Hand geboren
Nun meine Fragen, Was für Zielfische mit welcher Methode sind überhaupt im November möglich. Kennt jemand einige Spots die ich in Roses und Umgebung aufsuchen sollte. Es muss nicht unbedingt Roses sein, bin da ziemlich unabhängig.
Mein Plan
Spinnfischen von Molen und Felsen mit Kunstköder.
Brandungsfischen vom Strand mit Grundmontage. Was für Gewichte braucht man dort?
Mit der Bolo, Posenmontage, von Molen. Maden mit der Schleuder schiessen. Ist es in Spanien erlaubt von Molen zu fischen? Hab da verschiedene Infos gelesen.
Evtl. noch mit der Match fischen.
So das wärs erstmal, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einige Infos geben.
Besten Dang, fettes Petri in die Runde.
Gruss Holger


----------



## Angorafrosch (4. September 2022)

Mein bisher 3.  Größter Fang überhaupt,


zulu schrieb:


> nein wirklich nicht negativ ausgelegt
> ich musste nur schmunzeln
> ich habe auch schon genau die größe in die pfanne gehauen
> sind wirklich exzelente speisefische die auch manchmal in massen da sind von daher überhaupt kein problem
> ...


So, Smallgame - Stöckchen vorbereitet 
Heut hol ich mir Papa Mahi oder was anderes leckeres. Wird sicher funny von Leihkajak aus.


----------



## pulpot (5. September 2022)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> So, Smallgame - Stöckchen vorbereitet
> Heut hol ich mir Papa Mahi oder was anderes leckeres. Wird sicher funny von Leihkajak aus.


Ich dachte, Du hast dein Schlauchboot dabei? Biss der Mahi auch auf den Black Minnow?


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. September 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du hast dein Schlauchboot dabei? Biss der Mahi auch auf den Black Minnow?


Schlauchi musste daheim bleiben da ich mir knapp 14 Stunden vor Abfahrt den Mittelfuß bzw  eine Mittelfußgräte gebrochen hab. Mit links Knie und rechts Fuß kaputt war das die bitte meiner weitaus besseren Hälfte nur um mich etwas zu schonen. Hat sie auch recht. Ohne sicheren Stand ist Boot fahren nix.

Der Mahi hat sich n Calamari fetzen an 6er Haken-Wurmvorfach auf etwa 3m Wassertiefe geschnappt (Laufposen Montage). Und natürlich wollte er nach links unter die Begrenzung des Badebereich.


----------



## pulpot (5. September 2022)

Ach, ok dann hoffe ich, dass die besten Stellen auf Hvar auch am "Strand" sind. Nach meiner Erfahrung in Zavala war oft das Boot Fuß schonender, als von Land zu angeln. Wie war der Kayak-Ausflug? Meine Köder empfehlung ist der SG-Jig in rosa-gestreift ab 20-30m Tiefe sollte der ganz gut funktionieren am frühen Morgen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> wenn so einer mit 15 bis 25 kilo einsteigt dann geht mal richtig die post ab



Zulu, wir aus Spanien beneiden Dich so richtig fuer Deine Erlebnisse mit den grossen Mahi-Mahi.  Jetzt fangen wir gerade die gleiche Groesse in Spanien wie Andreas : 50- 60 cm ! Andreas, ich wuensche Dir nochmals so einen schoenen Fisch!

Gruesse aus dem Golf de Valencia


----------



## nostradamus (6. September 2022)

Klasse, dass ihr was fangt! Andere meckern nur und fangen nichts...


----------



## Krallblei (6. September 2022)

Morgen geht es wieder fischen nach Katalonien. Werde berichten wenn es Fisch gibt.


----------



## zulu (6. September 2022)

ich habe auch keine ahnung warum es in der adria einerseits so große mahis gibt 
und andererseits so viele kleine
die kleinen können ja wirklich noch nicht so alt sein
ich frage mich schon länger wo das laichgebiet ist aus dem die zwerge hier stammen
kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die aus dem atlantik einwandern

hat da jemand eine idee ?
nordafrikanische küste vielleicht ?
klimawandel oder suezkanal kann es nicht sein
 es gibt antike griechische und römische darstellungen von fischern mit diesen kleinen fischen
sie sind also schon immer da


----------



## Angorafrosch (6. September 2022)

Ich glaube nicht das Goldmakrelen große Laichwanderungen unternehmen. Kroatien mit seinen zig Inseln bietet vermutlich genug Möglichkeiten zum laichen. Griechenland ebenso. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Evtl. weiß Baumi, unser wandelndes Fischlexikon, genaueres.


----------



## Angorafrosch (6. September 2022)

Jetzt hab ich im WoMo noch was entdeckt. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Gulp Salzwasser Sandwürmer oder diesen Garnelen?


----------



## Bertone (6. September 2022)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Goldmakrelen große Laichwanderungen unternehmen. Kroatien mit seinen zig Inseln bietet vermutlich genug Möglichkeiten zum laichen. Griechenland ebenso. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Evtl. weiß Baumi, unser wandelndes Fischlexikon, genaueres.


Vielleicht hast du, anstatt C. hippurus, schlicht einen C. equiselis erwischt - kann man anhand des Fotos nicht feststellen. Durchschnittslänge der letzteren Art liegt bei ~50 cm, beide Spezies sind endemisch in der nördlichen Adria. Unterscheidungsmerkmale siehe fishbase.org.


----------



## Angorafrosch (6. September 2022)

Danke, hab gleich auf fishbase geschaut. Den Beschreibungen und Fotos nach ist es C.hippurus. Ich habe dem Ursprungsbeitrag noch ein besseres Foto hinzgefügt.


----------



## Bertone (6. September 2022)

Jup, C. hippurus.


----------



## Seriola (6. September 2022)

Meines Wissens nach sind diese Fische bis 50-60cm Länge aus der diesjährigen Brut im Frühjahr. Die Fische lachen mWn off shore, wo sie sich auch von Herbst bis Sommer befinden.


----------



## zulu (8. September 2022)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich im WoMo noch was entdeckt. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Gulp Salzwasser Sandwürmer oder diesen Garnelen?


probiere es aus
ich beobachte schon länger touristen , besonders kinder mit lidl-fertigangeln
die mit forellenteig usw vom ufer und in den häfen fische fangen
auch surimi ist im einsatz
warum soll der gulpwurm nicht ebenfalls genommen werden


----------



## Mescalero (8. September 2022)

Es gibt ein YT-Video, in dem testet jemand die Würmer im Pazifik. Zwei Ruten, eine mit Gulp und die andere mit echtem Wurm. Er bekommt jede Menge Bisse, allerdings ausschließlich auf die richtigen Würmer. 

Natürlich kann das woanders und/oder zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt genau umgekehrt sein. Wenn ich welche dabei hätte, würde ich sie auch ausprobieren.


----------



## daci7 (8. September 2022)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Gulp-Dinger nur aktiv geführt funktionieren. Stationär angeboten sind Naturköder 10x besser.
Das wäre meine Erfahrung aus Nord und Ostsee.
Grüße
David


----------



## Angorafrosch (8. September 2022)

Hab die Würmer ausprobiert. Da hier heut um 0,5m Welle ist haben sie schön gezappelt an der Pose und waren genauso schnell wie n Calamari fetzen vom haken gelutscht. Aber halt nur kleinfisch den ich mit 6er haken zwar vermeide aber dafür mehr köder verfüttere. Mein Angel spezi neben mir hat sogar was besonderes erwischt. Sah aus wie n brauner Zackenbarsch nur in klein. So knapp 20cm. Weiß jemand ob es die auch als kleinwüchsige Art gibt? Konnte bisher nix finden. Fakt is - er schwimmt wieder und falls es nen Baby war hoffe ich das er noch viele Jahre schafft.


----------



## pulpot (8. September 2022)

Wenn es kein Sägebarsch (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sägebarsch) war, kann es durchaus ein kleiner Zackenbarsch gewesen sein. Hatte selber schon einen von 25-30cm Länge etwa 80km weiter südlich auf Peljesac.


----------



## pulpot (8. September 2022)

Achso, wenn Welle ist, dann solltest Du lieber die Casting Jigs probieren. an möglichst steil abfallenden Stellen so weit wie möglich raus werfen und jiggend einholen. Je mehr Welle ist, desto näher kommen die Raubfische der Küste.


----------



## Krallblei (8. September 2022)

Hi.


Heute morgen Boot aufgebaut und 2 Std fischen gewesen. 9 Wolfsbarsche gab es.
Grösster ca. 47cm. Durften alle wieder schwimmeb


----------



## Angorafrosch (8. September 2022)

pulpot er war dunkelbraun mit fast schon neongelben kleinen flecken/punkten. Da vorher noch nicht gesehen und ganz vorne im maul gehakt ging es ohne foto gleich zurück in sein Element. Körper war genau wie Schriftbarsch, große Maulspalte und Hartstrahlen an der 1. Rückenflosse. 

@ Krallblei: petri


----------



## Bertone (8. September 2022)

Hört sich nach Jugendstadium des Braunen Zackenbarsch an. Evtl. auch Gefleckter Zackenbarsch, aber ohne Foto reine Spekulation.


----------



## Krallblei (9. September 2022)

Feuer frei


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. September 2022)

*Heute...*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. September 2022)

*.........und das war auch heute. Kleine LT s gibt es zu Massen und diese 36-42 cm gingen als humanitaere Hilfe an eine kriegsgeschaedigte Familie. Ich haette lieber wie sonst Bonitos verschenkt- aber es sollte heute nicht sein.*


----------



## silverfish (9. September 2022)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *.........und das war auch heute. Kleine LT s gibt es zu Massen und diese 36-42 cm gingen als humanitaere Hilfe an eine kriegsgeschaedigte Familie. Ich haette lieber wie sonst Bonitos verschenkt- aber es sollte heute nicht sein.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417503


Die sehen doch
prächtig aus.
Hätte ich gern für morgen in der Küche.
So gibts halt grüne Bohneneintopf.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. September 2022)

Tja,

der Jürgen Mittelmeer is halt kein Schnacker , sondern echter erfahrener Mittelmeerangler mit reichlich Erfolg ... Chapeau !


----------



## Krallblei (9. September 2022)

War kurz fischen heute. Habe nicht geschleppt. 2 Wölfe.


Ein Kleiner und einer 43cm. Der ging mit auf Eus.  SORRY Bilder die Tage


----------



## Krallblei (10. September 2022)

Heute nur kurz gefischt. Und doch einen Erwischt. Morgen geht es aufs Meer. 3 Kerle 3 Boote


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. September 2022)

*Danke fuer die vielen Likes. Wer Spass an meinen Bildchen hatte, sollte Andreas danke sagen, haette er nicht den Mahi-Mahi gefangen, haette ich nichts gepostet ! Hatte mich so fuer ihn gefreut!
Heute noch ein kleiner Mahi-Mahi und eine Kiste humanitaere Hilfe! Als Dank gab es von den Ukrainern ein Foto von den gegrillten Fischen auf ukrainische Art:*


----------



## Krallblei (12. September 2022)

Gestern gab es bei Mittaghitze 6 Wölfe und eine grosse Asche.


----------



## Angorafrosch (13. September 2022)

Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## pulpot (13. September 2022)

Da passt es, dass über dem Bild "Anhänge" steht.


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2022)

Vorgestern fing Marcel 9 Wölfe. Gestern ich ebenso 9.

Läuft


----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2022)




----------



## Krallblei (14. September 2022)

Gerade 2 Wölfe gefangen. Spinning am Strand brachte nix.
Gute grössen die Tage.

müsste Nummer 32. sein


----------



## Angorafrosch (14. September 2022)

Petri. Feine Wölfe.


----------



## Angorafrosch (14. September 2022)

Geht auch ohne Angel


----------



## Krallblei (15. September 2022)

Viel Druck hier derzeit auf die Fische.
Trotzdem läuft


----------



## Krallblei (15. September 2022)

Eine Woche hier und noch kein Meer

Dabei ist es ein Steinwurf weg. Morgen hoffentlich weniger Brandung.

Attacke


----------



## Krallblei (15. September 2022)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. September 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Morgen geht es aufs Meer. 3 Kerle 3 Boote





Krallblei schrieb:


> Eine Woche hier und noch kein Meer




*Ihr Jungs an der Costa-Brava. *War doch die ganze Zeit tolles Wetter fuer  Meeresangeln.
Morgen koennte bis 14:00 Uhr noch tolles Meeresfischen auch bei Euch sein, aber anscheinend raucht die Temperatur dann in den naechsten Tagen ab und das in ganz Spanien einschliesslich der Balearen. Ergibt dann eben rauhe See.  Aber vielleicht irrt sich der Wetterfrosch. 
Im Meer stoert so ein Temperaturschock die Fische, die WoBas im Fluss weniger.

Also, viel Erfolg.  Vielleicht erwischt Ihr doch noch wenigstens  ein paar solche kleinen Bonitos.

*Gruesse Juergen




*


----------



## Krallblei (16. September 2022)

Nix Bonitos hier


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. September 2022)

*Stress war es schon heute  morgen. Ueber 50zig  Fische relaesed. *
Zum Verschenken war der Inhalt der Kiste. Sind LTs, die es in den europaeischen Thunfischdosen zu grossem Anteil gibt.









Krallblei schrieb:


> Nix Bonitos hier



*Zumindest auf unserer Fahrstrecke gab es auch keine !*              Mahi-Mahi, die gabs - aber nicht fuer uns!


----------



## t-dieter26 (17. September 2022)

Ja, hier war einige Zeit sehr gutes Bootfahr Wetter an der Costa Brava,und recht gute Fischerei.
Mahis, Makrelen und Bluefish gab es regelmäßig.
Leider musste ich umziehen, weil der Nautic Camping schon zugemacht hat, und hier an der Muga ist die Flussmündung komplett zu mit Sand und das wird wohl auch so bleiben  ,weil kein Wasser den Fluss runter kommt.
Es hat ewige Zeit kaum geregnet.
Fotos kann ich nicht reinstellen,mein Handy habe ich im Meer versenkt.
Bonitos hatte ich auch nur zwei kleine bisher .
Ein Foto vom letzten Tag hab ich noch


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. September 2022)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Mahis, Makrelen und Bluefish gab es regelmäßig.


Danke fuer die Infos. Wir hoffen, das Eure_* kleinen*_ Mahi-Mahi bei uns fettgefressen bald ankommen:






*Der Mahi-Mahi Profi der Costa-Brava!*

Salt, Bastardmakrele    nicht lachen!    Das ist eben das Mittelmeer.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## t-dieter26 (18. September 2022)

Ich hatte ja schon  mal nachgefragt.
Hier werden reichlich kleinere Mahis gefangen ,wo sind die großen wie man die manchmal in der Adria fängt???
Ich weiß es nicht und habe auch keine Antwort bekommen bisher.


----------



## zulu (18. September 2022)

Vielleicht in der Tiefe ?
Bei den Sardinen können sie sich einfach und schnell den Magen voll machen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. September 2022)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Hier werden reichlich kleinere Mahis gefangen ,wo sind die großen wie man die manchmal in der Adria fängt???



*Dieter,*

ja die kleinen bei Euch *im Video* haben  noch nicht einmal das Mass. Man muss bis Mitte Schwanzflosse bei uns messen.
Was da in Croatien mit groesseren Mahi-Mahi ist, dass ist zu 90% Beifang beim Fischen auf Thunfisch mit Sardine.
Ansonsten kannst Du im BGB suchen, da gibt es Texte von Reinhold ueber das Markieren von Mahi-Mahi im Mittelmeer und deren Verhalten.
Im Grunde ist da nicht viel rausgekommen, ausser das sicher ist, die Mahi-Mahi haben keine festen Laichplaetze und  sie benoetigen eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur an der Oberflaeche.
Im westlichen Mittelmeer sind wohl dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal Mahi-Mahi ueber  4 kg gefangen worden, wenn man die Inseln weglaesst.
Wir schaffen jedes Jahr die 3 kg Marke- dazu fahren wir mit Stroemungen die vom Ufer den Muell aufs Meer treiben. Die Fischerei ist an sich kompliziert, nicht mit der im indischen Ozean oder vor Florida oder Mexico zu vergleichen. Wer grosse Mahi-Mahi in Europa fangen will, der sollte sich Salt anschliessen.

*Gruesse Juergen*

P.S. Ich poste nur einen Bruchteil der Fische, die wir fangen - soll also alles kein Kriterium sein.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Vielleicht in der Tiefe ?
> Bei den Sardinen können sie sich einfach und schnell den Magen voll machen.



Korrekt !  Vielleicht gibt es ja Fisherman bei Euch die zielgerichtet auf Mahi-Mahi mit Sardinen fischen, denke mir aber die wollen alle lieber Thunfisch. Hier bei uns macht es keinen Sinn so auf Mahi-Mahi zu fischen.


----------



## zulu (18. September 2022)

Zielgerichtet ist schwierig . Ist tatsächlich nur seltener , erwünschter  Beifang.
Allerdings keine Ahnung wie die Fische gefangen wurden die Baier ständig postet.

Ganz selten kommen die großen mal offshore (JWD) direkt an die Oberfläche, die kann man dann beim Trolling erwischen
oder direkt anwerfen.

Wenn man Glück hat.

Man kann sie auch sehr schön von den Sardinenfängerschiffen aus sehen wenn die Netze hoch gezogen werden. 
 Da könnte man sie dann gezielt anwerfen.

Das ist in Kroatien mit der Hobbyfischerlizens nur nicht erlaubt, verboten und ist illegale Fischerei.
Wird von einigen natürlich trotzdem betrieben.
 Ist mir egal, wir machen da jedenfalls nicht mit.


Wenn man das Sonar beobachtet sieht man genau in welcher Tiefe sich die Sardinenschwärme aufhalten.
Zoomt man diesen Bereich auf , dann sieht man immer wieder kleine Echos.
 Das sind dann keine Bluefins sondern Schwärme anderer  Räuber.

Little Thunnysy, große atlantische Stöcker und Makrelen, Bonitos, Dorados oder kleine Haie.
Die jetzt gezielt raus zu fangen ist bei dem reichhaltigen Sardinenangebot kaum möglich.

_wie immer nur meine bescheidene meinung _


----------



## Krallblei (18. September 2022)

Waren heute Abend Doraden Fischen. Obwohl Dorada- Dieter dabei war kein Biss. Naja morgen Meer. 4 Idioten 4 Boote


----------



## Angorafrosch (19. September 2022)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben das sich Mahis gerne unter Treibgut in Oberflächennähe aufhalten. Das zu finden ist wohl aber vom Boot schwierig glaub ich, außer man hat n Ausguck oder n verdammt gutes Radar und Ententeich .
Finde leider nicht mehr wo ich das mit dem Treibgut gelesen hab.


----------



## zulu (19. September 2022)

Wenn man es mit Trolling versucht.

Fährt man ja die Weedlines ab .

Die leider in den  letzten Jahren zu Trashlines geworden sind.

Hält man sich an diese Lines dann findet man immer mehr Treibgut.
So findet man dann auch ganze Bäume, tote Tiere, Kadaver  und anderes komisches   Zeugs wie Styroporplatten ganze Müllsäcke.
Tatsächlich halten sich da drunter nicht selten die begehrten Mahis auf.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Wenn man es mit Trolling versucht.
> Fährt man ja die Weedlines ab .



*Ja die liebe Weedline. Das ist der Klassiker fuer die Mahi-Mahi Grafiker und Maler in Florida. So ein Bild ist Cult, wie auch die Angelempfehlungen in jeder Angelzeitschrift der Welt an der Weedline auf Mahi-Mahi zu fischen.*


Gelöscht Moderator
Boardregeln beachten, es sind nur eigene Fotos erlaubt

*Hier waren Bilder von Kuenstlern aus Florida- Nun ja, Bordregeln - schade!
Ihr koennt diesen Link oeffnen- hier gibts tolle Bilder zur Weedline und zum Mahi-Mahi!




			art fotos weedline mahi-mahi - Google Suche
		


Im westlichen Mittelmeer sind Weedlines unterhalb des Ebro-Deltas sehr selten, das letzte Mal sah ich bei uns 2019 eine gut ausgepraegte. Nur fischen an der Weedline ist auch nicht so einfach:





*







*Geht aber auch ohne Weedline.  Heute landete im Boot:






Und einen Mahi-Mahi haben wir am Boot verloren und einer hat sich mit seiner acrobatischen Kunst befreit.
Sonst, ueber 30 Fische heute released und die obligatorische Kiste:




*


----------



## t-dieter26 (20. September 2022)

Weedlines gibts hier gar keine bisher.
Auch keine Bäume, Kisten oder sonst was schwimmendes an der Oberfläche.
Aber sowas


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. September 2022)

Angorafrosch deshalb bringt man weltweit FAD aus. Fish Aggregating Devices. In den Gewässern der Hawaiiinseln z.B. wird das zum Wohle der Sportfischer gemacht (Es gibt dort aber auch kommerzielle Rutenfischerei). Auch um Sizilien und eigentlich weltweit hat es Tradition, Fische mit schwimmenden bzw. oberflächennahen Strukturen zu locken. Die Low-Tech-Version sind ein paar verankerte Palmwedel.
Ich habe auch schon Schwärme von Kroppzeug weit draußen unter Meeresschildkröten gesehen.


----------



## Angorafrosch (21. September 2022)

Moin Baumi. Schön von Dir zu lesen. Und danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## zulu (21. September 2022)

Das mit dem "Dreck" am Haken ist natürlich lästig, gehört aber dazu.
Da muss fleissig kontrolliert werden.

Ich ärgere mich auch immer wenn nur ein Halm oder ein Stück Plastikfolie  hängt merkt man das gar nicht.
Dann zieht man den Lure umsonst durch das Wasser.

Ich fahre die Lines , die ja in Wirklichkeit Strömungskanten sind seitlich, parallel ab.
Versuche immer etwas Abstand zu dem Getreibsel zu halten, so haarscharf dran vorbei.

Nicht alle Strömungskanten sind am Treibgut zu erkennen sondern an der Oberfläche ziehen sich
glatte oder wellige Linien oder glattere Flächen weit sichtbar über das Meer.

Diese Kanten sind generell interessant, da patrouillieren Fische aller art.


----------



## zulu (21. September 2022)

FADs können wir bei uns nicht setzen, wir haben zu viel Schiffsverkehr und vor allem jede Menge Freizeitkapitäne.
Wenn da Nachts einer reinbrettert ist das Teil entweder abgetrennt oder der reiche Mann verklagt den vermeintlich Schuldigen.
Will neue Props oder gar einen Wellenschaden ersetzt haben.
Ich glaube auch, das man die Dinger als Fischereilich genutzte Anlage genehmigen lassen und als solche kennzeichnen muss.
Sonst schneidet die Wapo das so wie so ab.
Das gibt alles viel zu viel Theater und darum erlaubt man das erst gar nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. September 2022)

Ui ist ja richtig was los hier. Dieter und Jürgen, Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen! (Und zum Salat  )


----------



## Krallblei (22. September 2022)

Dieters Palo war mega. Hättet mal das grinsen sehen sollen. Marcel hat davor auch eine gefangen mit 5 Kilo.
Bei mir gab's nur Little Thunnys.

Lag zwei Tage flach. Aussenborder auf das Knie gefallen. Boot abgesoffen alles nicht schön die Tage.

Dafür gab es heute 7 Wölfe. Alle gross um die 40cm plus.


----------



## Krallblei (24. September 2022)

Gestern haben Dieter und ich 5 Wölfe gefangen. Alle super Grösse um die 40 plus







Marcel hat am Abend nochmal 10 gefangen. 

80 Wölfe für paar mal angeln nicht schlecht. Bis auf 3 alle released.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. September 2022)

War zusammen mit Max hier aus dem Board alias MG13 und unseren Familien für paar Tage in Kroatien und haben natürlich auch ordentlich Angelsachen mitgeschleppt.  Zwar hatten Kajak und Bellyboot dank unserer Kindervollzeitbespaßung auch ruhig zuhause bleiben können, die zwei Stunden wo wir es mal aufs Wasser geschafft haben sind nicht der Rede wert, aber morgens und Abends sind wir doch regelmäßig mit unseren Kindern ans Wasser gegangen was sich auch richtig ausgezahlt hat.
Max empfohl mir mich ordentlich mit UL Sachen auszustatten, sagen wir mal eine bislang von mir eher als erhlosen Zeitvertreib empfunden war für uns neben dem Naturköderangeln doch der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Wir konnten auf diese weise keine Giganten fangen aber doch jedesmal ausreichend Fisch für den Grill....


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. September 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Wir konnten auf diese weise keine Giganten fangen aber doch jedesmal ausreichend Fisch für den Grill....



*Sehr schoenes Video,* man erkennt die wahren *Fisherman - Multimediatalente*. Wir freuen uns auf die Fortsetzung.  Es muss nicht immer Big-Game sein und Schriftbarsche und Doraden, die sind so lecker! *Gruesse Inga & Juergen *


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. September 2022)

Besten Dank Inga und Jürgen. Sieht so aus als würde sowas öfter anstehen...mein Sohn ist auch auf dem Geschmack gekommen. Grüsse


----------



## Bastardmakrele (25. September 2022)

Vielleicht nochmal paar Bilder als Impression unserer anglerischen Erfolge, die meisten Fänge hatten es gar nicht ins Video geschafft


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2022)

Tolle Fische!
Warum hast du den Bunten in der Mitte mit der Kohlenzange festgehalten?
Ist der giftig?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (25. September 2022)

Besten Dank!
Nein der Schriftbarsch ist nicht giftig, bei der Zange geht es um gegenseitigen Schut. Nicht nur vor Gift, denn die ist besser für die Schleimhaut der Fische als die meist trockene Hand....wenn man wieder zurücksetzen will.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2022)

Achso.


----------



## Angorafrosch (25. September 2022)

Kleiner Spaß am Rande. 

Danke für den tollen Bericht und das Video. Ich hab auch etliche Schriftbarsche released. Nur ein Prachtexemplar von 25cm ist auf dem Grill gelandet. Der hat  meinen Köder so tief inhaliert das er nicht überlebt hätte. Hab leider kein Foto -> dafür gibt's halt mich in Tracht. Kein Fisch (außer mein Aszendent). 
TL aus München


----------



## zulu (25. September 2022)

cool aber die Socken ?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. September 2022)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> dafür gibt's halt mich in Tracht.


*Andreas,
*
viel Spass noch aufm Wiesn. Zeigste mal im Bierzelt Dein Mahi-Mahi Foto rum- wer hat schon so einen Fisch gesehen, geschweige gefangen und gegessen! Und, lass Dich nicht hochziehen wegen der Bocker.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2022)

Boar das wird super dachte ich. 3 Wochen Spanien. Bonitosause und Thun...nix war los. Ständig war ich kaputt und alles lief schief...

So vermelde ich 41 Wölfe und zwei Little Thunny die echt little waren.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. September 2022)

*Die Wasssertemperatur ist im Golf de Valencia von max. 29 C auf 24 C gefallen. Die Fische sind seit letzter Woche deutlich weniger aktiv. *
Die Anzahl der in ca. 3 Stunden gehakten Fische ist von 40 bis 60 auf  max. 20 gefallen. - Mahi-Mahi haben wir keine mehr gefangen, Bonitos, die groesseren haben wohl  8 riessen Trawler gefangen, die jeden Tag an den heissen Spots kurrieren.
Dafuer gibt es jetzt ab und an Kampf mit LTs ueber 5 kg. Das ist natuerlich nicht mit den Fruejahs LTs zu vergleichen, die leicht 35 Pfund erreichen. Macht aber trotzdem Spass den Girls!

*Und wie es immer ist im Leben: Irgendwie versaut man den groessten Fisch selbst oder jemand hilft nach!*
Hier Biss ca. 80 m hinter dem Boot. Der Segler faehrt direkt in die Line. Segler sind an sich neugierige Leute! Oder wollte er uns sagen, solch eine stuermische See ist fuer Segelboote reserviert! 


















*Kommando an den Kapitaen- Gas und Horn toenen lassen. Den Kapitaen vom Segler schreie ich an. Er steuert den Segler haarscharf Backbord an uns vorbei.   Der Fisch steigt aus- aber wengstens- Lure gerettet!*


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2022)

Was für ein Arxx. Och 

RS


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (29. September 2022)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Die Wasssertemperatur ist im Golf de Valencia von max. 29 C auf 24 C gefallen. Die Fische sind seit letzter Woche deutlich weniger aktiv. *
> Die Anzahl der in ca. 3 Stunden gehakten Fische ist von 40 bis 60 auf  max. 20 gefallen. - Mahi-Mahi haben wir keine mehr gefangen, Bonitos, die groesseren haben wohl  8 riessen Trawler gefangen, die jeden Tag an den heissen Spots kurrieren.
> Dafuer gibt es jetzt ab und an Kampf mit LTs ueber 5 kg. Das ist natuerlich nicht mit den Fruejahs LTs zu vergleichen, die leicht 35 Pfund erreichen. Macht aber trotzdem Spass den Girls!
> 
> ...


Geile Gestik auf dem Bild, einfach herrlich, Hauptsache der Lure ist gerettet. 
Da kommen bestimmt noch ordentliche Exemplare raus in der nächsten Zeit, natürlich nur auf dem geretteten lure. 

Shit happens  

LG


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (30. September 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Lure ist gerettet.
> Da kommen bestimmt noch ordentliche Exemplare raus in der nächsten Zeit, natürlich nur auf dem geretteten lure.



*Hier ist der Lure. Um den waere es wirklich schade gewesen. Nur 8 cm lang, Kupfer Kopf. *
Der grosse Lure waere dann fuer die Kanarenfischer! Bei uns funktioniert der "Kleine" im Fruehjahr auch bestens auf Thunfisch. Die stehen aber jetzt 40 -60 m tief. Geht also nur Driftfishing mit Sardine. 
Und Thunfisch C&R ist nur vom 16.Juni bis 14.Oktober erlaubt.  Also etwas " Ganz Grosses" gibt es in naher Zukunft nicht!






*TL  Juergen  *


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. Oktober 2022)

*und das gab es gestern Abend:







Und heute bog sich die Rute noch paar mal Mahi-Mahi krumm, Fischbilder folgen:





*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Oktober 2022)

*4.10. :




 *


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Oktober 2022)




----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Oktober 2022)

Ein schöner....
So einen hätte ich auch noch anzubieten


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Oktober 2022)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Ein schöner....
> So einen hätte ich auch noch anzubieten



*Lass Ihn Dir schmecken Dieter.* Die Mahi-Mahi haben dieses Jahr Recordgroesse fuer das westliche Mittelmeer.  Wir haetten heute morgen fast die 1 m Marke geknackt- Bild spaeter. Leider ist das Wetter jetzt ein paar Tage nicht mehr zum Fischen. bei uns.
*Viel Erfolg noch und nicht vergessen: Mahi-Mahi fischen macht suechtig!

Gruesse aus Castellon*


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Oktober 2022)

Ja Jürgen,hier ist es auch rauher geworden.
Ein Meter Mahi ist schon ein Traum, Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Krallblei (19. Oktober 2022)

Petri Jürgen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Oktober 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Nein der Schriftbarsch ist nicht giftig



*.....und lecker, der Fisch hier ist mit 22 cm schon fast recordverdaechtig bei uns in der Region! Das ist ein 14 cm Wobbler!*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Oktober 2022)

*Das war gestern, am 19,10. 22. Noch vor einem Monat gab es Dutzende Bisse bei jeder Ausfahrt ins Blue Water. Ein Fisch nur....und heute regnet es. Es kommt die schwierige Zeit in der man auch mal Schneider ist!










*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. Oktober 2022)

*Im Hafen von Denia fanden wir diese Skulptur:*


----------



## Angorafrosch (27. Oktober 2022)

Petri zu den schönen Fängen und danke für die Berichte.
Zum Schriftbarsch muss ich zustimmen. Eine kleine Delikatesse und zum Glück nicht interessant für kommerzielle Fischerei. Aber so 1-2 je Person frisch gegrillt mit etwas Beilage... da komm ich erst ab Preisklasse Rumpsteak zum überlegen. N Schnitzel hat gegen die kleinen Leckereien jeine Chance.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (27. Oktober 2022)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Zum Schriftbarsch muss ich zustimmen. Eine kleine Delikatesse



Grillen ist eine Moeglichkeit. Es geht auch sehr gut mit heissen Granitpfannen. Hier auf dem Bild eine 50 cm Pfanne. Der kleine Fisch ist ein Schriftbarsch. Erst ca. 2 min auf der Schnittseite, dann 2 min auf der Hautseite. Mit Olivenoel betraeufeln, Knoblauchoel- frisch gepresst, Pfeffer. Danach Pfanne vom Kochfeld nehmen. Pfanne mit Deckel verschliessen- nach 5 min Graete ziehen. Ein Genuss. Der Barsch hat einen suesslichen Geschmack bei uns- so etwa wie die roten Garnelen - aber er muss auf den Punkt gegart sein, sonst wird er zu Gummi. 

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Oktober 2022)

*Double strike is magic: *


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. Oktober 2022)

Dickes Petri Jürgen, läuft ja bombastisch bei euch


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Oktober 2022)

*Danke @ Andreas.

Gestern*- ein Strike und 80 m Run und danach, unsere Shimano Tekota 600 hat ein Lagerproblem, defekt - Fisch ausgestiegen.  Wir haben alle Ausruestungen paarweise. An der zweiten Rute mit auch einer Shimano Tekota 600 : 2 Schriftbarsche und ein 1,5 Kilo Bluefisch. Und an der 30er Penn- nichts! 













*Schoene Nacht Views lassen den Aerger vergessen und es ist schoen, mit einem Boot an der Kueste abends zu fahren:




*
*




*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (31. Oktober 2022)

*Gestern:*

Das ist zwar kein 35 pound Fisch, wie wir die gewohnlich im Fruehjahr fangen; er hatte aber viel dickes Blut in sich und nur eine Kuehlplatte konnte ihn beruhigen. Kampf 8 min.
Als wir die School auf dem Sonar sahen, hatte ich sofort  an der  12er Rute mit 30er Rolle diesen LT, vermutlich einer aus der School, aus der ein Fisch meine Tekota schrottete.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (7. November 2022)




----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (7. November 2022)




----------



## broki (8. November 2022)

Die Fischen werden ja mit jedem Post grösser


----------



## makro (9. November 2022)

Hi,
kann mir bitte jemand einen verlässlichen Link für die Angelbestimmungen in Katalonien zukommen lassen?
Dieses Jahr waren wir wieder am Ebro-Delta. Im Fluß, seit diesem Jahr angeblich Blei-Verbot. Ebenso verboten 
war das Schleppen von toten Köderfischen und die Entnahme von im Fluß gefangenen Wolfsbarschen. 
(Entnahme in der Brandung angeblich erlaubt).
Kann man die katalonischen Bestimmungen irgendwo und vor allem verlässlich einsehen?

Danke vorab.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. November 2022)

makro schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr waren wir wieder am Ebro-Delta. Im Fluß, seit diesem Jahr angeblich Blei-Verbot. Ebenso verboten
> war das Schleppen von toten Köderfischen und die Entnahme von im Fluß gefangenen Wolfsbarschen.



Das mit dem Blei in Binnengewaessern ist so richtig. Ansonsten,* tue es Dir nicht an, den WoBa aus spanischen Fluessen zu essen*. Es gibt kein Fangverbot im Ebro Fluss.
Schleppen mit totem Koederfisch- ist in Binnengewaessern wohl ueberall  in Spanien verboten!  Aber es gibt tausende Sonderreglungen!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## makro (10. November 2022)

Hi Juergen,
vielen Dank für die Antworten.

BTW, so große Mahis, wie dieses Jahr hatten wir noch nie im Delta. Die haben alle an der 1m Marke gekratzt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. November 2022)

*Eine Woche Gota fria - Sturm und Regen -Ueberschwemmungen. *Gestern, erstmals wieder Sonne. Aber es stuermt  schon wieder- typisch November. Schade- die Mahi-Mahi sind weg. Die Wassertemperatur ist unter 20 C gefallen. Und wir waren nicht Schneider!

*Gruesse aus dem Golf de Valencia  *
* Juergen










*


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. November 2022)

Na hallo meine lieben. Ich wollte auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen senden und die Fotoqualität hier auch mal ein bisschen pushen. War sehr lange Zeit inaktiv, aber mittlerweile auch endlich mal wieder auf dem Meer. Sehr erfolgreich sogar. Die Muße hier große Berichte zu schreiben habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Aber da die Welt ja immer schnelllebiger wird liest das vermutlich eh keiner mehr. 






Ich hoffe ihr investiert euer Geld am Black Friday in reichlich Angelzeug


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na hallo meine lieben. Ich wollte auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen senden und die Fotoqualität hier auch mal ein bisschen pushen. War sehr lange Zeit inaktiv, aber mittlerweile auch endlich mal wieder auf dem Meer. Sehr erfolgreich sogar. Die Muße hier große Berichte zu schreiben habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Aber da die Welt ja immer schnelllebiger wird liest das vermutlich eh keiner mehr.


schön wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Deine Beiträge vermisst und werde auch künftig alles brav lesen


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. November 2022)

Petri zum schönen Fisch! 

Die Fotoquali brauchste nich pushen, die is nachhaltig gut bis sehr gut - Dein Bild is auch ansprechend 

R. S.


----------



## broki (25. November 2022)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na hallo meine lieben. Ich wollte auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen senden und die Fotoqualität hier auch mal ein bisschen pushen. War sehr lange Zeit inaktiv, aber mittlerweile auch endlich mal wieder auf dem Meer. Sehr erfolgreich sogar. Die Muße hier große Berichte zu schreiben habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Aber da die Welt ja immer schnelllebiger wird liest das vermutlich eh keiner mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zum Dentex!
Finde es schön mal wieder was Anständiges zu sehen hier. Es scheinen genügend andere, mich eingeschlossen, keine Lust mehr zu haben hier zu posten.
Gruss


----------



## Seriola (25. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri zum schönen Fisch!
> 
> Die Fotoquali brauchste nich pushen, die is nachhaltig gut bis sehr gut - Dein Bild is auch ansprechend
> 
> R. S.


Ansprüche sind halt sehr unterschiedlich...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. November 2022)

broki schrieb:


> Es scheinen genügend andere, mich eingeschlossen, keine Lust mehr zu haben hier zu posten.


Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen- ich auch nicht. 

*Euch Allen eine tolle Vorweihnachtszeit.  Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Angorafrosch (1. Dezember 2022)

Keine Lust kann ich so nicht behaupten, jedoch fange ich gerade nichts im MM - daher gibts auch nix zu berichten ;-)


----------



## Seriola (1. Dezember 2022)

Bist du grad am MM?


----------



## Krallblei (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich schreibe auch keine grossen Berichte mehr. Früher haben Leute noch was geschrieben wenns ihnen gefallen hat.

Jetzt drückt jeder nurnoch auf den "LIKE" 
Button...

Der gehört gelöscht


----------



## pulpot (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich schreibe, wenn ich dort bin und Internet habe. Leider ist das nur 1mal im Jahr. Aber für lange Berichte habe ich vor Ort zu wenig Zeit(die ist einfach zu kostbar, wenn man nur 2-3 Wochen im Jahr dort ist) und nach Rückkehr auch nicht mehr die nötige Muße.


----------



## Angorafrosch (2. Dezember 2022)

Da stimme ich Pulpot zu. Da ich gerade nicht am MM bin gibts auch keine Fangberichte. 

Dafür eine Frage - Mallorca/Menorca oder spanisches Festland - wo lohnt es sich Ende Juli eher wenn man wenig Zeit hat? Plan ist in den 2 letzten Juliwochen für 8-11 Tage mit meiner Tochter (14) Urlaub zu machen und wenn schon am Meer dann kommt auch Angelzeug mit.
Also her mit den Infos ;-)
Danke


----------



## pulpot (2. Dezember 2022)

War 2017 in Tossa de Mar, war zumindest früh am Morgen recht erfolgreich (etwa ab 7h kamen immer Komorane, dann war Schluss mit dem Beissen) und später bis in den Abend gab es viele Badende. Beim Schnorcheln habe ich aber nie wieder so viele Brand- und Spitzbrassen auf einem Fleck gesehen wie dort - selbst auf den Kornati an diesem Spot bei der Insel Mana (wer schon mal da war, weiß was ich meine) waren nicht so viele Brandbrassen wie dort.






						Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!
					

AW: Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!  Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als wenn so ein Paket bei einem ankommt. Das gehört mit zum Hobby dazu und überbrückt die Zeit wo wir auf dem trockenen sitzen. Das ist wie Frauen und Schuhe.   Der mittlere Yozuri gefällt mir sehr gut...




					anglerboard.de
				




Mein Angelplatz war hier:









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.de


----------



## Mescalero (2. Dezember 2022)

Angorafrosch 
Im Oktober war ich auf Malle in S'Illot. Das ist sehr beschaulich, man kommt schnell von A nach B und das Beachvolk konzentriert sich auf den Sandstrand, sodass man an den felsigen Küstenabschnitten in Ruhe angeln kann. Fisch gibt es auch, die Einheimischen haben ordentliche Meeräschen und ziemliche Goldstriemen u.a. Brassen rausgeholt. Für mich gab es am Ufer zwar nur kleine Fische aber dafür viele.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2022)

wie ich ja schon schrieb, sind meine Möglichkeiten überhaupt angeln zu gehen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen 
wohl erschöpft. 
Dennoch lese ich hier gern mit und beteilige mich auch etwas.
So Gott will, wird sich mein Gesundheitszustand wieder bessern und mit etwas Glück kann ich dann vielleicht auch mal wieder in Istrien angeln


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. Januar 2023)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Plan ist in den 2 letzten Juliwochen für 8-11 Tage mit meiner Tochter (14) Urlaub zu machen und wenn schon am Meer dann kommt auch Angelzeug mit.
> Also her mit den Infos ;-)



*Andreas,* ich hoffe, Du bist gut gerutscht! Gruess mir Muenchen!

habe Deine mail uebersehen. Haette sonst gleich geantwortet. 
Erst einmal: in der von Dir avisierten Zeit sind Apartments und Fluege sehr teuer. 
*Fischen*: Ich spreche jetzt mal fuer Ebro-Delta bis Gibraltar. Die grossen Lts  ab 15 kg, ( Thunfische willst Du ja wohl nicht fangen ? )  sind um diese Zeit weg, aber es gibt reichlich kleine LTs und mit ein wenig Glueck Bonitos oder Bluefish.
Was habt Ihr vor, fliegen oder mit dem Wohnmobil ?

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Januar 2023)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich schreibe auch keine grossen Berichte mehr. Früher haben Leute noch was geschrieben wenns ihnen gefallen hat.
> 
> Jetzt drückt jeder nurnoch auf den "LIKE"
> Button...
> ...


Kann nachvollziehen was Du schreibst - allerdings genießen vermutlich sehr viele Leute die Berichte, Fotos und Infos ohne was dazu zu schreiben und auch ohne den LIKE Button zu drücken. Was soll man viel dazu schreiben - mir fehlen bei den tollen Bildern manchmal die Worte, denn Eure Bilder sagen alles. Also bitte gerne weiter posten. Ich find es auf jeden Fall super und sage DANKE für die Mühen und das "mitnehmen"


----------



## nostradamus (3. Januar 2023)

hi,
soll man immr wieder das gleiche schreiben?! Manchmal macht es einfach nur Sinn mit dem Link Button... .


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Januar 2023)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen senden und die Fotoqualität hier auch mal ein bisschen pushen.



*Glaubt Ihr eigentlich,* es macht keine Arbeit  Fotos aus Videoaufnahmen zu kopieren, sie zu bearbeiten. Und dann anstelle von Danke  auch noch Kritik zu bekommen, schlechte Qualitaet!
Fang ICH  tolle Fische  im Mittelmeer, dann gibt es schon unglaubliche Texte, wie dieser neidische Deutsche wohnt 60 km von mir , in Spanien:
"Ein dürrer Sack Knochen, der von seiner jüngeren Frau dominiert wird wie eine Marionette. Sowas von lächerlich!! Aber anonym im Internet einen auf dicke Hose machen...... armseliger geht es nich "
Der meint mich- ich geb Euch gern die Quelle ...
Die Frage ist doch, wenn Neid unser Leben dominiert und nicht Freude....was ist dann!

*Guesse Juergen*


----------



## zulu (5. Januar 2023)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> soll man immr wieder das gleiche schreiben?! Manchmal macht es einfach nur Sinn mit dem Link Button... .


Wie wärs mit dem love button ?


----------



## silverfish (5. Januar 2023)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Glaubt Ihr eigentlich,* es macht keine Arbeit  Fotos aus Videoaufnahmen zu kopieren, sie zu bearbeiten. Und dann anstelle von Danke  auch noch Kritik zu bekommen, schlechte Qualitaet!
> Fang ICH  tolle Fische  im Mittelmeer, dann gibt es schon unglaubliche Texte, wie dieser neidische Deutsche wohnt 60 km von mir , in Spanien:
> "Ein dürrer Sack Knochen, der von seiner jüngeren Frau dominiert wird wie eine Marionette. Sowas von lächerlich!! Aber anonym im Internet einen auf dicke Hose machen...... armseliger geht es nich "
> Der meint mich- ich geb Euch gern die Quelle ...
> ...




Hallo Jürgen.
Kann ich voll verstehen.
Bissl Rückmeldung für die Mühen wäre schon befriedigend.


----------



## Harrie (5. Januar 2023)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Glaubt Ihr eigentlich,* es macht keine Arbeit  Fotos aus Videoaufnahmen zu kopieren, sie zu bearbeiten. Und dann anstelle von Danke  auch noch Kritik zu bekommen, schlechte Qualitaet!
> Fang ICH  tolle Fische  im Mittelmeer, dann gibt es schon unglaubliche Texte, wie dieser neidische Deutsche wohnt 60 km von mir , in Spanien:
> "Ein dürrer Sack Knochen, der von seiner jüngeren Frau dominiert wird wie eine Marionette. Sowas von lächerlich!! Aber anonym im Internet einen auf dicke Hose machen...... armseliger geht es nich "
> Der meint mich- ich geb Euch gern die Quelle ...
> ...


Fang jetzt mit der scheiße nicht auch noch hier an.
Du weisst was ich meine (BG Board).

Danke!


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2023)

Ein frohes, glückliches und* friedliches* neues Jahr wünsche ich euch Allen.


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. Januar 2023)

Von mir auch ein frohes und erfolgreiches Neues.
Leider bin ich nicht in der Lage viel Zeit am MM zu verbringen. Und 20cm Schriftbarsche/Meerjunker etc. andauernd zu posten ... das macht ja auch wenig Sinn. Sofern ich was brauchbares fange landet es hier als Foto. ggf. auch mit etwas Text. Sicher nicht so ausführlich wie manche andere hier, aber ich geb mir Mühe.

Das mit den Like-button finde ich nicht schlimm. Besser so als 0 Reaktion.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Januar 2023)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein frohes und erfolgreiches Neues.


Hab Deine PM erhalten. Andreas, ich bin nicht in Roses, sondern in Denia oder hier im Ferienparadies Marina Dor: https://www.marinador.com/es.
Der naechste Flughafen zu Denia und auch zu Marina Dor ist Valencia, ca. 90 km. 
Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. Januar 2023)

Danke Jürgen, das ist uns dann doch zu weit südlich. Zumal meine Frau und ich beide schon mal in Barcelona waren und uns die Stadt und teilweise auch das Umland nicht gänzlich unbekannt sind.


----------



## Seriola (5. Januar 2023)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Glaubt Ihr eigentlich,* es macht keine Arbeit  Fotos aus Videoaufnahmen zu kopieren, sie zu bearbeiten. Und dann anstelle von Danke  auch noch Kritik zu bekommen, schlechte Qualitaet!
> Fang ICH  tolle Fische  im Mittelmeer, dann gibt es schon unglaubliche Texte, wie dieser neidische Deutsche wohnt 60 km von mir , in Spanien:
> "Ein dürrer Sack Knochen, der von seiner jüngeren Frau dominiert wird wie eine Marionette. Sowas von lächerlich!! Aber anonym im Internet einen auf dicke Hose machen...... armseliger geht es nich "
> Der meint mich- ich geb Euch gern die Quelle ...
> ...


Hallo Jürgen,

sorry, aber deine Fotos sind weder gut noch aufschlussreich und in keinster Form ästhetisch. Sie sind eher unterbelichtet und aus unmöglichen Winkeln bzw in blutigen Kühlboxen aufgenommen. An was soll ich mich bei so einer Aufnahme erfreuen? Wenn dir das herausschneiden aus Videos (wer macht denn sowas?) zu aufwendig ist, kauf dir ne billige Digitalkamera mit Blitz, ihr seid schließlich zu zweit an Bord... Und vor allem hör auf uns verklapsen zu wollen in dem du die Fische gegen die WW-Linse klatschst... Das geht nur nach hinten los und man nimmt dich gar nicht mehr ernst... Du bist immer nur am meckern wie blöd der ein oder andere hier ist weil er sich gegen Schwachsinn wehrt.
Merke: Wenn auf der Autobahn einer zu dicht auffährt ist er das Problem, wenn aber 5 zu dicht auffahren bist du es wohl...

Dein Streit mit Dario interessiert hier vermutlich niemanden, trage ihn dort aus wo er begonnen hat. 

PS Es gibt zu Hauf Tutorials zum Thema "Fotografieren für Dummies" im Netz. Diese sollten unbedingt gelesen werden

Kalinichta


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Januar 2023)

Seriola schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> sorry, aber deine Fotos sind weder gut noch aufschlussreich und in keinster Form ästhetisch.



Ich habe keinen Streit mit Dario- aber ich weiss, Du warst noch nie auf einem Boot, wo es richtig abging. Sollen wir die Fische abduschen und fuer Dich fotografieren?
Lass es gut sein. Mich hat der Andreas mit seinem Mahi-Mahi Fang inspiriert mal einen kleinen Teil unserer gefangenen Fische zu posten.  
Vielleicht inspirierst Du mich mit einem tollen Fisch und einem perfekten Foto.....irgendwann...

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (5. Januar 2023)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich persönlich finde die Berichte und Fotos hier klasse, auch die von Juergen sowie allen anderen die sich beteiligen!!! 

Wenn ich lese wie negativ und abwertend hier manche ins Detail gehen, macht mich das traurig

Wünschenswert wäre fur mich, dass alle respektvoll, freundlich und kulant miteinander umgehen würden. 

LG Kuddel


----------



## Seriola (6. Januar 2023)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich persönlich finde die Berichte und Fotos hier klasse, auch die von Juergen sowie allen anderen die sich beteiligen!!!
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir 100% recht! Es ist negativ, abwertend und wenig respektvoll was ich geschrieben habe. Macht man auch nicht - normalerweise... Nun ist es aber so, dass Jürgen sich in der Vergangenheit ebenso wenig respektvoll in seinen Kommentaren war und vor allem sehr abwertend gegenüber einigen Usern und Beiträgen. Falls das Gedächtnis nachgelassen hat, man muss nur einige zig Seiten zurückblättern... Streit vom Zaun zu brechen (meistens um 02:00 morgens) ist anscheinend sein Ding - s. auch letzten Beitrag. Höflichkeit & Respekt sind keine Einbahnstraße. Und vor allem: Ich glaube fest an das was ich in dem vorherigen Beitrag zu Jürgens Fotos geschrieben habe und stehe dazu. Sie sind schlecht und bezwecken nur eins: Selbstdarstellung und Vertuschung der real Fischgrößen. Kann er gerne machen, stört mich nicht - er macht sich ja lächerlich. Was mich aber stört ist wenn um 02:00 morgens seine geistigen Ergüsse zu einem Thema, was Monate alt ist, in alt bekannter Aggression ins www stellt... Brauchen wir das?

Jürgen: Wenn dich der Andreas ja so inspiriert hat, mach es ihm nach und im Anschluss machst auch noch wie er ein paar schönen Fotos vom Fisch und deinen Händen  

Kalimera


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2023)

Seriola schrieb:


> dass Jürgen sich *in der Vergangenheit *ebenso wenig respektvoll in seinen Kommentaren war



Und nun dachtest du, dass du das wieder aufwärmen musst oder wie?
Das ist abgehakt!
Jürgen hatte dafür eine Themen-Auszeit vom Admin.

*Und nun Schluss mit dem Rumgezicke! Ist doch kein Mädcheninternat hier.

Wir wollen hier Berichte und Fangfotos sehen - von Jürgen und auch allen anderen.*


----------



## Seriola (6. Januar 2023)

Edit by Mod!
Die Diskussion um Jürgen ist beendet!
Unterhaltet euch bei Redebedarf per PN.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Januar 2023)

Ahoi!
Ich bin in diesem Thread auch schon länger inaktiv.
Abgesehen davon, dass der Thread seit längerer Zeit irgendwie von persönlichen Befindlichkeiten und einem unschönen Ton zerschossen ist, bin ich wie viele hier in DACH sesshaft und nur beschränkte Zeit am Mittelmeer.
Immerhin haben wir es vergangenes Jahr auf 13 Wochen Korfu gebracht. Wirklich Angeln war erst während der letzten beiden Aufenthalte drin, und das auch nur eingeschränkt.
Denn wir hatten ein größeres Projekt zu realisieren, den Umbau/Ausbau/Komplettsanierung unseres zweiten Wohnsitzes. Zwar nur zur Miete, jedoch zu sehr guten Bedingungen. Zum Abschluss hab ich mir zusammen mit meinem Mate Stelios dann noch ein "neues" gebrauchtes Boot (A-Ellas Naxos, 5m) gekauft.
Das werden wir ab kommender Woche mit einer komplett neuen elektrischen Installation und einigen Gadgets aufrüsten.

Hier mal der Blick von meinem Bett aus auf einen Teil meiner Ruten.








Was ich so fange ist hauptsächlich Durchschnitt; ich fotografiere aber auch nicht viel.













Der Zacki durfte dann wieder nach Hause.




Wie man sieht gibt's bei uns ne gute Vielfalt. Wir angeln aber auch mit reichlich vielen Techniken.













Mir kommt's auf den Spass und auf gute Gesellschaft an, daher nehme ich ganz regelmäßig Gäste mit. Mit dem neuen Boot wird das dann noch einfacher.
Mein Freunde und meine Frau sagen, ich solle doch wenigstens ein paar Euro für die Touren verlangen.
Immerhin hat meine Frau mir gleich schon Visitenkarten gemacht - für den Fall der Fälle:








In dem Sinne: Tight lines und ein Gutes 2023 euch!

Baumi


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2023)

afbaumgartner , vielen Dank für diesen klasse und befriedenden Beitrag.
Ich selbst bin leider gesundheitlich so angeschlagen, dass Angeln wohl noch für lange zeit nicht oder nur sehr stark 
eingeschränkt möglich ist.
Aber ich lese hier wirklich sehr gern und fände es sehr schade, wenn dieser Trööt weiter mit "Kinderkacke" zerschossen wird.

VG  Christian


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2023)

Toller Beitrag afbaumgartner !

Deine persönlichen Daten hab ich mal entfernt.
Sonst gibt's noch ungebetene Anrufe/Kontaktanfragen!


----------



## pulpot (6. Januar 2023)

Tolle Fotos, aber was macht man mit soviel Rotbrassen? Alleine das Ausnehmen muss ja echt lange gedauert haben! Ich hab übrigens die gleiche blaue Zange in Kroatien immer dabei.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2023)

Essen und oder verschenken würde ich mal annehmen. 

R. S.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Januar 2023)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> afbaumgartner , vielen Dank für diesen klasse und befriedenden Beitrag.
> Ich selbst bin leider gesundheitlich so angeschlagen, dass Angeln wohl noch für lange zeit nicht oder nur sehr stark
> eingeschränkt möglich ist.
> Aber ich lese hier wirklich sehr gern und fände es sehr schade, wenn dieser Trööt weiter mit "Kinderkacke" zerschossen wird.
> ...


Hey Christian, wenn es möglich ist, dir trotz aller Einschränkungen zu anglerischen Erlebnissen zu verhelfen, schreib mir wie.
Vielleicht können wir irgendwas für dich arrangieren. Bist du denn reisefähig?


----------



## Rheinangler (6. Januar 2023)

Baumi, toller Beitrag. Echt beneidenswert, auf dieser schönen Insel einen Zweitwohnsitz samt Boot zu besitzen. Ich war  im Sommer noch dort - leider bin ich nicht zum angeln gekommen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Januar 2023)

pulpot schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos, aber was macht man mit soviel Rotbrassen? Alleine das Ausnehmen muss ja echt lange gedauert haben! Ich hab übrigens die gleiche blaue Zange in Kroatien immer dabei.


Ahoi, das Ausnehmen dauert immer etwas, das ist richtig. Ich mach das in der Regel immer schon an Bord. Ich hab mir dafür ein Bait- und Filetierboard für eine Railblaza-Aufnahme gemacht.
Ne gute halbe Stunde verbringe ich immer damit.
Wir essen tatsächlich nicht alles selbst.
Aber ich habe einen großen Kreis an Abnehmern, denen ich Fisch schenke.
Da meine Fänge immer sofort auf Eis kommen werden die gerne genommen. 
Es gibt viele Menschen dort, die sich darüber aufrichtig freuen.
Im Gegenzug hilft mir der Nachbar auch mal eben mit seinen Installateurkenntnissen oder die Nachbarin bringt uns Gemüse aus dem Garten.
Networking halt auf neudeutsch. 
Hin und wieder richten wir einen großen Tisch für Freunde aus.
Ich teile einfach gerne.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Januar 2023)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Baumi, toller Beitrag. Echt beneidenswert, auf dieser schönen Insel einen Zweitwohnsitz samt Boot zu besitzen. Ich war  im Sommer noch dort - leider bin ich nicht zum angeln gekommen.


Das nächste Mal melde dich! Wo am Rhein angelst du?


----------



## Brillendorsch (Samstag um 11:15)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hey Christian, wenn es möglich ist, dir trotz aller Einschränkungen zu anglerischen Erlebnissen zu verhelfen, schreib mir wie.
> Vielleicht können wir irgendwas für dich arrangieren. Bist du denn reisefähig?



jetzt bin ich echt gerührt.
Ich danke Dir sehr für diese Aufmerksamkeit.
Ich kämpfe jetzt seit etwas mehr als 1 Jahr mit ein paar Rückentumoren.
Zeitweise konnte ich nicht einmal mit Rollator gehen, doch allmählich stellt sich Besserung ein.
Ich besuchte sogar über Weihnachten Kroatien, das war zwar äußerst schmerzhaft aber dennoch schön.
Ich habe einen Freund in Istrien, der nimmt mich auch mal mit seinem Boot mit und so konnte ich im vorigen Jahr einige Makrelen und auch ein paar passable Brancin fangen.
Ich verspreche euch Allen.
Ich kämpfe weiter und werde gewinnen.


----------



## Skott (Samstag um 11:36)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich echt gerührt.
> Ich danke Dir sehr für diese Aufmerksamkeit.
> Ich kämpfe jetzt seit etwas mehr als 1 Jahr mit ein paar Rückentumoren.
> Zeitweise konnte ich nicht einmal mit Rollator gehen, doch allmählich stellt sich Besserung ein.
> ...


Das ist die richtige Einstellung Christian! 
Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren...

Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls von ganzem Herzen ganz viel Kraft, Glück und Durchhaltevermögen!!
Bleib uns bitte, bitte erhalten!

PS: Ich weiß, wovon ich rede, hatte selber 3 x Krebs (an verschiedenen Organen 1995, 2011 u. 2015), mit guten Ärzten, Glück, Glauben und Kampfgeist habe ich es......und jetzt kommt das Wichtigste: *liebevoller Unterstützung der Familie*, geschafft...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 11:49)

Ich wünsche dir alle Kraft die es Braucht das Arschlxxx aus deinem Körper zu bekommen.
Ich wünsche dir auch alles Gute und eine vollständige Genesung das du bald wieder ordentlich ans Wasser kannst.

Gruß Max


----------



## nostradamus (Samstag um 13:48)

Wünsche dir viel Glück und Kraft! 
Du schaffst es mit der Einstellung!


----------



## Rheinangler (Samstag um 15:32)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal melde dich! Wo am Rhein angelst du?


Der Niederrhein ist mein Hausrevier. So in etwa ab Wesel bis nach NL. Falls ich nochmal nach Korfu komme, ticker ich Dich vorher an. Ist aber noch nicht absehbar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (Sonntag um 11:58)

Kurz nach Ausbruch meiner Krankheit, schöne Brancin  (WoBa)


----------



## zulu (Montag um 15:30)

Das sieht sehr gut aus .
Nicht nur auf dem Teller.
*Ožujsko* gibts 
 Der Platz direkt in der Bucht TOP


----------

